# Մշակույթ > Գրականություն >  Հրեղեն Հոգի (Ագնի Յոգա)

## Sambitbaba

*ՀՐԵՂԵՆ   ՀՈԳԻ   (ԱԳՆԻ   ՅՈԳԱ)*

*ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ   ԲԱՐՈՅԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ
ՈՒՍՄՈՒՆՔԸ*



*ԾԱԳՈՒՄԸ :  ԳՐՔԵՐԻ  ԿԱԶՄԸ*

Հոգևոր-փիլիսոփայական *Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքի, կամ Ագնի Յոգայի* ստեղծողներն են Հիմալայան Եղբայրության Մահաթմաները (Հոգևոր Ուսուցիչները)` Ռերիխների ընտանիքի հետ համագործակցությամբ:

Ռերիխների ընտանիքը բաղկացած էր չորս հոգուց.

ավագ սերունդը (ծնողները) – Ելենա Իվանովնան (1879-1955), նշանավոր փիլիսոփա և հոգևոր մեծագործ, և Նիկոլայ Կոնստանտինովիչը (1874-1947), մեծ նկարիչ, համաշխարհային մակարդակի մշակույթային գործիչ, մեծ ճանապարհորդ;

կրտսեր սերունդը (երկու որդիները) – Յուրի Նիկոլաևիչ (1902-1960), խոշոր արևելագետ, բանասեր, և Սվյատոսլավ Նիկոլաևիչ (1904-1993), հայտնի նկարիչ, մշակույթային գործիչ:

Ռերիխների ընտանիքը ներդաշնակ և բազմակողմանի զարգացած անհատների մի արտասովոր միասնություն էր: Ավագ Ռերիխների հոգևոր-փիլիսոփայական ժառանգությունն իր մեջ ներառնում է Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքի 17 գրքերը, որ գրվել են 1920-1930-ականներին, Ե. Ի. Ռերիխի փիլիսոփայական աշխատությունները, Մահաթմաների հետ նրա նամակներն ու Հոգևոր Զրույցների գրառումները, Ն. Կ. Ռերիխի գրական-հրապարակախոսական և գեղարվեստական ստեղծագործությունները: Հետևում է նշել, որ ամենն, ինչ ստեղծել են Ռերիխները, խորինս համակված է Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքի գաղափարներով և պետք է ուսումնասիրվի ամբողջականորեն: Իրենց՝ Ռերիխների կյանքի անձնանվեր ճանապարհը, նրանց ակտիվ հասարակական գործունեությունը` Կենդանի Բարոյականության գաղափարների մարմնավորման, նրանց արդյունավետ կիրառման և ստեղծագործական զարգացման վառ օրինակ են ծառայում:

Ռերիխների ընտանիքի անդամներից յուրաքանչյուրի կյանքի և գործունեության մասին կարելի է երկար խոսել, բայց ժամանակն է անցնել Ագնի Յոգային, կամ Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքին:


Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքի առաջին գրառումն արվել է 1920 թվականի մարտի 24-ին:

1920 թիվը` շատ կարևոր ժամանակաշրջան էր Ռերիխների կյանքում: Հենց այդ թվականին կայացավ Ելենա և Նիկոլայ Ռերիխների հանդիպումն իենց Հոգևոր Ուսուցիչ Մորիայի հետ: Տեղի ունեցավ դա Ռերիխների` Լոնդոնում գտնվելու ժամանակաշրջանում: Հետագա համագործակցությունը, որը Հնդկաստանում դարձավ մշտական և ամենօրյա, արմատապես փոխեց Ռերիխների ընտանիքի կյանքը: Իսկ ամբողջ ընտանիքի սիրտը, նրա հոգևոր առաջատար կենտրոնն էր Ելենա Իվանովնա Ռերիխը:

Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքի հիմքում ընկած են Հոգևոր Ուսուցիչների հետ Ռերիխների ընտանիքի զրույցների գրառումները: Ուսմունքը լույս աշխարհ բերելու հարցում գլխավոր դերը պատկանում է Ե. Ի. Ռերիխին: Նա պայծառատեսության և պայծառալսողության բարձր զարգացած ունակություններ ուներ` դրանք էլ հենց Հիմալայան Համայնքի Մահաթմաների հետ շփման հիմնական միջոցները դարձան: Երբ փորձում էին Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքի հեղինակությունը վերագրել իրեն, Ելենա Իվանովնան պնդում էր. “…Սարսափելի տգիտություն և սակավամտություն է ենթադրել, որ մի մարդ, որքան էլ նա հանճարեղ լինի, կարող էր գրել տվյալ Ուսմունքի բոլոր հատորները: Հիրավի, կենսափորձի դարեր և մարդկային բնության ու բոլոր տիեզերական երևույթների անդուլ ուսումնասիրություններ են անհրաժեշտ, որ հնարավոր լինի կշռադատել նրանց մեջ շոշափված հարցերն ու խնդիրները և այդքան սպառիչ, այդքան բազմակողմանիորեն լուսավորել դրանք” (Նամակ 17.02.1934): 

Ուսուցիչ Մորիան Ելենա Ռերիխին “Հրեղեն Յոգայի Մայր” անունը տվեց, դրանով նշելով նրա առանձնահատուկ դերն “Ագնի Յոգայի” ստեղծման գործում: Ուսմունքի մեզ հայտնի գրքերից վերջինը` “Վերերկրայինը” ավարտվել է 1939 թվականին:  Չնայած դրան, Ե. Ի. Ռերիխը շարունակել է աշխատանքն Ուսմունքի գրառումների վրա մինչև իր երկրային կյանքի վերջը, սակայն “Վերերկրայինը” մինչև օրս հրատարակված գրքերից վերջինն է: Համաձայն Ս. Ն. Ռերիխի պնդման, Ե. Ի. Ռերիխի գրական ժառանգությունը հսկայական է` նա թողել է 300-ից ավելի ձեռագրեր ու գրառումներ, որոնց նշանակալի մասն առ այսօր հրատարակված չէ:

Ուսմունքի գրքերի անունները շատ պերճախոս են և արդեն իսկ հնչյունավորում են Կենդանի Բարոյականության փիլիսոփայության գլխավոր հասկացությունները` Հանրություն, Անսահմանություն, Սիրտը, Վերարքայություն (Հիերարխիա), Եղբայրություն, Վերերկրայինը…

Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքի գրքերի կազմին են պատկանում նաև Ե. Ի. Ռերիխի հոգևոր-փիլիսոփայական նամակները։ Այնտեղ նա համառոտ բացատրություններ է տալիս Ուսմունքի տարբեր դրույթների վերաբերյալ, մեկնաբանում է Ուսմունքի էջերին օգտագործված արևելյան ուսմունքների, տերմինների և պատկերների` եվրոպական մարդու համար անհասկանալի գաղափարները: 1934-1936 թթ. Ե. Ի. Ռերիխը նամակագրական կապի մեջ էր ԱՄՆ պրեզիդենտ Ֆ. Դ. Ռուզվելտի հետ, որի ընթացքում Մահաթմաների օգնությունն ու խորհուրդներն էր փոխանցում ԱՄՆ ներքին և արտաքին քաղաքականության բազմազան հարցերում: Ե. Ի. Ռերիխի նամակագրական ժառանգությունն էլ հսկայական է: 1999-2009 թթ. Հրատարակված նամակների իննհատորյակը բոլորվին էլ ամբողջը չէ: 

Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքի փիլիսոփայությունը հասկանալու համար կարևոր նշանակություն ունեն նաև Ե. Ի. Ռերիխի ինքնօրինակ ստեղծագործությունները, ինչպես նաև Ն. Կ. Ռերիխի գրական-հրապարակախոսական աշխատությունները։ Բայց այստեղ կանգ կառնենք կոնկրետ Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքի վրա։

Կենդանի Բարոյականությունը համամարդկային է իր էությամբ և չի ճանաչում ազգային, կրոնական և այլ սահմանափակումներ։ Ուսմունքի տեքստերը թարգմանված են արդեն աշխարհի տասնյակ լեզուներով։

----------

Arjo (03.01.2021), Գիտունիկ (22.11.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՈՒՍՄՈՒՆՔԻ   ՀՈԳԵՎՈՐ-ՓԻԼԻՍՈՓԱՅԱԿԱՆ
ԺԱՌԱՆԳԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ*

Ե. Ի. Ռերիխն ընդգծել է Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքի ժառանգականությունը թեոսոֆիստական շարժման հիմնադիր Ելենա Պետրովնա Բլավատսկայայի փիլիսոփայական ժառանգության հետ։ Սրբազան Գիտելիքի աղբյուրի միասնականությունը Կենդանի Բարոյականությունը մերձեցնում է նաև “Մարդկության Տաճար” (“Temple of the people”, 1898 թ.) հոգևոր համայնքի հիմնադիր Ֆրանչիա Լա Դյուի՝ Տաճարի Ուսմունքի հետ։ Համառոտ բնութագրենք այդ ուսմունքները։

Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքը հիմնվում է Ե. Պ. Բլավատսկայայի թեոսոֆիստական աշխատությունների վրա, որոնց մեջ առանձնահատուկ տեղ է գրավում “Գաղտնի Վարդապետություն” ֆունդամենտալ աշխատությունը։ Փաստորեն և Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքը, և Ե. Պ. Բլավատսկայայի գլխավոր աշխատություններն իրենցից մի ամբողջական փիլիսոփայական ուսմունք և աշխարհընկալում են ներկայացնում, և մեկը մյուսից չի կարելի բաժանել։

Դեռևս Ե. Ի. Ռերիխի կյանքի օրոք Կենդանի Բարոյականության գաղափարները զարգացում և պրակտիկ բացատրություն են ստացել Ռերիխների ամենամոտ հոգևոր աշակերտի՝ Բորիս Նիկոլաեվիչ Աբրամովի (1892-1972) փիլիսոփայական գրառումներում։ Սկսած XX դարի 40-ականներից նա գրի է առնում բարոյա-փիլիսոփայական զրույցները Հոգևոր Ուսուցիչ Մորիայի հետ։ Այդ գրառումներն սկսեցին հրատարակվել միայն 1993 թվականից “Ագնի Յոգայի Սահմանները” ընդհանուր վերնագրի տակ (ներկա պահին հրատարակված է ավելի քան 20 հատոր)։

Այսպիսով, Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքի գրքերի ընդհանուր քանակը բավական մեծ է (մոտ 60 գիրք) և ընդգրկում է պատմության ավելի քան 150 տարիներ։ Բոլոր այս նշված հոգևոր-փիլիսոփայական ուսմունքներին համախմբում է այն, որ նրանց հիմնադիրներն ու կազմողները (և Ե. Պ. Բլավատսկայան, և Ֆ. Լա Դյուն, և Ռերիխ ամուսինները, և Բ. Ն. Աբրամովը) համագործակցել են Հոգևոր Ուսուցիչների միևնույն խմբի հետ, ում անմիջական գաղափարական ազդեցության տակ էլ հենց ձևավորվել է նրանց փիլիսոփայական աշխարհայացքը։



*ԱՂԲՅՈՒՐՆԵՐԸ՝   ԴԱՍԱԿԱՆ   ՅՈԳԱ,   ԱՐԵՎԵԼՅԱՆ   ՓԻԼԻՍՈՓԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ,   ԷԶՈԹԵՐԻԿ   ԳԻՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ։ 
ԳԻՏԱԿԱՆ   ՃԱՆԱՉՄԱՆ   ԴԵՐԸ * 

Անվիճելի է Կենդանի Բարոյականության ուսմունքի, կամ Ագնի Յոգայի, կապն արևելյան փիլիսոփայության հետ։ Ուսմունքում հետագա մշակում են ստանում մարդու անհատականության հոգևոր վերամարմնավորման դոկտրինան, կարմայի օրենքը և շատ այլ բաներ։ Ագնի Յոգայի նոր՝ տիեզերական աշխարհայացքի մշակման անհրաժեշտությունը պայմանավորված է բարեշրջման նոր փուլով, որն անցնում են Երկիրը և մարդկությունը։

Հայտնի է, որ մարդկության իմացաբանության պատմության մեջ առանձնացվում են երկու ավանդներ. էկզոթերիկական, այսինքն արտաքին, բոլորին հասանելի, և էզոթերիկական, այսինքն գաղտնի, ներքին, հասանելի միայն ընտրյալների համար։ Էզոթերիկական գիտելիքների կրողներն էին Հին Եգիպտոսի քուրմերը, Հին Հնդկաստանի բրամինները, անտիկ միստերիաների օծյալները, Պյութագորական Ընկերության և Պլատոնի Ակադեմիայի անդամները և այլն։ Հիշենք Հիսուսի՝ աշակերտներին ուղղված բազմանշանակ խոսքերը. “Ձեզ տրված է իմանալ Աստծո արքայության խորհուրդները, բայց նրանց համար, ովքեր ձեզնից դուրս են, ամեն ինչ առակներով կլինի, որպեսզի տեսնելով տեսնեն ու չտեսնեն և լսելով լսեն ու չիմանան, որ միգուցէ երբևէ դարձի գան, և իրենց ներվի”։*

Դիտարկվող հարցի լույսի տակ ուշադրություն դարձնենք երկու թեզիսների վրա։

1. Կենդանի Բարոյականության մեջ էզոթերիզմն ու էկզոթերիզմը միաձույլ են։ Մի կողմից, գրքերը հրատարակված են, Ուսմունքը տրվում է ուսումնասիրողների լայն շրջանի համար ի տարբերություն միստերիաների մեջ ներգրավվածների, գաղտնի միաբանությունների և այլն նեղ շրջանակների։ Բայց մյուս կողմից, Ուսմունքի տեքստերի խորին իմաստը հասկանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է ոչ քիչ մտավոր ուժեր, հոգևոր-բնազդային ունակություններ ներդնել, անհրաժեշտ է որոշակի բազմագիտակություն, գիտելիքներ դիցաբանության, կրոնների, փիլիսոփայության և այլ գիտությունների բնագավառներում։ Ուսմունքում շատ գաղափարներ շարադրվում են այլաբանորեն, ակնարկներով, և ընթերցողը պետք է ինքնուրույն կազմի իմաստների խճանկարը։ Այդ պատճառով ուսումնասիրողի գիտակցության որակն ու մակարդակը, նրա ինքնամոռաց ձգտումն օգնում են պտտել ճանաչման բանալին։

2. Մեկ այլ կարևոր պահ՝ անհրաժեշտ է գիտենալ, թե ինչ է հասկացվում “էզոթերիզմ” բառի տակ Ուսմունքի սահմաններում։ Թե Ե. Պ. Բլավատսկայան, և թե Ե. Ի. Ռերիխը հաստատում էին հոգևոր գիտության Միասնական էզոթերիկական գծի՝ Գաղտնի Ումունքի գոյությունը, որի պահապաններն են Հիմալայան   Հանրության   Մահաթմաները։**       Գաղտնի  Ուսմունքի  տարբեր     կողմերը մարդկանց առջև բացվել են հոգևոր և փիլիսոփայական ուսմունքներում սկսած հինավուրց անցյալից և արտահայտվել են պատմական դարաշրջանին և ազգային մշակույթին համապատասխանող ձևերով։ Գիտության հենց այդ ավանդույթն էին Ռերիխներն “էզոթերիկական” համարում։ Իրենց մեջ Գաղտնի Ուսմունքի մասնիկներ պարունակող տարբեր ուսմունքներին Ե. Ի. Ռերիխը մի ընդհանուր անուն է տվել՝ “Կյանքի Ուսմունք”։ Այդպիսով, դրան կվերադրվեն և Բհագավատ-Գիտան, և Ուպանիշադները, և Կալաչակրայի Ուսմունքը, և “Դհամմապադան”, և Ավետարանները, և Օրիգենեսի աշխատությունները, և “Գաղտնի Վարդապետությունը”, և “Տաճարի Ուսմունքը”, և “Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքը”, ու նաև այլ տեքստեր։

Ռերիխները և Կյանքի Ուսմունքի հետևորդները շատ հանդուրժողաբար և մեծ հարգանքով են վերաբերվում տարբեր կրոնական ավանդապահություններին ու փիլիսոփայական ուսմունքներին, քանզի նրանցից շատերում էլ կան Գաղտնի Ճշմարտության ոչ քիչ մասնիկներ։ Իսկ միսիոներությունը, գաղափարների պարտադրումը, բոլորովին չի խրախուսվում. մարդ ազատ գիտակցությամբ և բարի կամքով է ընտրում իր համար իրեն ավելի մոտ աշխարհայացքն ու գիտելիքի ավանդույթը։ “Պետք չէ հրավիրել դեպի Ուսմունք, - նշվում է Կենդանի Բարոյականության մեջ, - քանզի փակ սիրտը չի կարող գիտակցել, թե ինչում է օգուտը և որտեղ է գեղեցկությունը։ Ուսմունքի վառ ըմբռնումը կարիք ունի սրտաբացության։ Թող ավելի հաճախ դիմեն Մեզ և սիրեն միտքը Մեր Կացարանի մասին” (Վերերկրայինը, § 124.)։


- - - - - - - - - 
*Մարկոս, Դ; 11-12.
** _Մահաթմա_ – “մեծ հոգի”։ Բարձր կարգի ադեպտ։ Վեհափառ էություն, ով, հասնելով իր ցածրագույն սկզբունքների վրա լիակատար իշխանությանը, հոգևոր բարեշրջման արդյունքում սկսում է տիրապետել Գաղտնի Գիտելիքների և ուժի։ Նույնն է, ինչ _արքատ։_

----------

Գիտունիկ (22.11.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ  ԲԱՐՈՅԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ  ՈՒՍՄՈՒՆՔԻ, ԿԱՄ  ԱԳՆԻ  ՅՈԳԱՅԻ,
ԱՆՎԱՆՈՒՄԸ*

*Բարոյականություն։* Բայց ինչու՞ *բարոյականություն*։ Ոչ թե գոյաբանություն, ոչ թե իմացաբանություն, ոչ թե սոցիալական փիլիսոփայություն կամ քաղաքականություն, չէ՞ որ մեր հասարակության մեջ այսօր այնքան չլուծված խնդիրներ կան… Եկեք հայացք նետենք հարցի ներսը։

Մեր մոլորակի վրա գոյություն ունեն բնության տարբեր արքայություններ՝ սկսած միներալներից, բույսերից, մինչև գիտակից կյանքի բարձր զարգացած ձևերը։ Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքն ընդունում է գիտակցության առկայությունը բանական կյանքի բոլոր ձևերի մեջ, բայց զարգացման տարբեր մակարդակների վրա։ Մարդն, ի տարբերություն կյանքի մնացած ձևերի, իր բարեշրջմնան ընթացքում բացահայտում և կատարելագործում է ոչ միայն իր  ֆիզիկական, հոգեկան, սոցիալական, ինտելեկտուալ, կամքի որակները և ունակությունները։ Բայց նրա զարգացածության կարևորագույն, կարելի է ասել, գլխավոր ցուցանիշն է մարդու *հոգևոր-բարոյական* մակարդակը։ Դրանից են կախված մարդու ճանաչողական և այլ ունակությունները, սոցիալական կյանքի որակը, ապագա մշակույթային նվաճումները և պատմական ճակատագիրը։ Եվ Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքում այդ չափանիշը՝ տիեզերական է, այսինքն տարածվում է ոչ միայն մեր մոլորակի մարդկանց, այլ նաև այլ աշխարհների գիտակից արարածների վրա։ 


_Կենդանի։_ Ինչու՞ հենց *Կենդանի* Բարոյականություն։ Դա կարելի է բացատրել ամենաքիչը երկու պահով։

1. Կենդանի՝ նշանակում է կյանքում օգտագործվող, մարմնավորվող ամենօրյա փորձի մեջ, երբ մարդ ղեկավարվում է բարոյական սկզբունքներով իր վարքում, ապրելակերպում, իր մտքերում, զգացմունքներում, մղումներում, ձգտումներում և այլ մարդկանց հետ հարաբերություններում։

2. Կենդանի Բարոյականության մեջ չկան ավարտված բանաձևեր, պատրաստի դեղատոմսեր, իսկ ամենակարևորը՝ այստեղ բացահայտվում են զարգացման օրենքները, մարդու հոգևոր և ֆիզիկական բնության օրինաչափությունները, նրա հետագա կատարելագործման սկզբունքները։ Մարդ պետք է ինքնուրույն խորացնի գոյության օրենքների իր ըմբռնումը և կարողանա կիրառել դրանք իր կյանքում։ Դրանով է ընգծվում ինչպես մեր, այնպես էլ իրավիճակների, որոնց մեջ մենք հայտնվում ենք, - անհատականությունը։ Ուսմունքը կառուցում է կոորդինատների համակարգ, սահմանում է շարժման դրական ուղղությունը։ Բայց ամեն մեկն ինքը կկառուցի իր կյանքի ճանապարհը, իր շարժման չվացանկը։


_Ագնի։_ _Ագնին_՝ սանսկրիտում _agni,_ - թարգմանվում է որպես *կրակ, հուր։*  Ագնի յոգա՝    Հրեղեն յոգա։   Կրակը՝   վառ,   արտահայտիչ   փոխաբերություն   է,   որ նշանակում է ամբողջ Տիեզերքը թափանցող և այն որպես մեկ ամբողջականություն համախմբող նուրբ, հոգևոր էներգիաներ։ Բնության բոլոր տարերքներից կրակն՝ ամենաանորսալի և հանելուկային վիճակն է, որն իր բնույթով առավել մոտիկն է տիեզերական էներգիաների բազմատարածքային հոսանքներին։ Տարածքային, հրեղեն էներգիաները ներկա են բոլոր կենսաձևերի, այդ թվում նաև մարդու մեջ։ Հատկապես գիտակից մտածող արարածների մեջ է, որ այդ ամենասկզբնական էներգիան արտահայտում է իր բարձրագույն որակը՝ այն հոգևոր էներգիա է դառնում։ Մարդու այդպիսի ունակությունը նախ և առաջ կապված է նրա մեջ լարված հոգևոր կյանքի զարգացման հետ։ Մեր մտքերը, զգացմունքները, մղումները, ապրումները, ստեղծագործական գործունեությունը՝ հրեղեն էներգիայի փոխակերպման ձևեր են։ Անձև, անդեմ և անբովանդակ տարածական էներգիան, մտածող արարածի մեջ ձևավորվում և որակապես նոր իմպուլս է ստանում դեպի կյանքն ու զարգացումը։ 

Աստվածայինի աշխարհում ամեն Վեհը, Հոգևորը, Լուսաբերը կրակի, հուրի կերպարում պատկերելու ավանդույթն իր արմատներով խորին հնություն է գնում։ Հիշենք հինդուիզմի ամենահին արիական աստվածներից մեկին, արարման և կործանելու հզորագույն ուժով օժտված Ագնիին*։ Հիշենք զրադաշտական կրոնական-հոգևոր ուսմունքը, որը մեր թվարկությունից հազար տարի առաջ Կրակը որպես աստվածային էներգիա հայտարարեց։ Հիշենք Հին Կտակարանի տողերը. “Աստված՝ կրակ է (Բ.Օրինաց, 4;24)” և Անկեզ Մորենու սքանչելի կերպարը, որի մեջ Աստված հայտնվեց Մովսեսին անապատում…


*Յոգա։* - _Յոգա_ հասկացությունը սանսկրիտից թարգմանվում է որպես “միասնություն”, “միություն”, “կապ”, “մտահայեցություն”, “ներդիտարկում”։ Յոգան՝ մարդու անձնական սահմանափակ գիտակցության կապն է անսհաման Բարձրագույն Տիեզերական Գիտակցության և Բարձրագույն աշխարհների հետ**։ Այնպես որ յոգան՝ արևմտաեվրոպական “կրոն” (լատ. religare – կապել, միավորել) բառի նմանօրինակն է։

Ուսմունքի երկակի անունը, թվում է, թե անսպասելիորեն միացնում է տիեզերական (“հրեղեն”) էներգիաներն ու մարդու ներքին վիճակը, նրա մտքերը, դրդումներն ու ձգտումները վառ կերպով բնութագրող էթիկան (“բարոյականություն”)։ Եվ իրոք որ, այստեղ մենք տեսնում ենք *մակրոկոսմի* (տիեզերք) և *միկրոկոսմի* (մարդ) անխախտելի միասնության հին արևելյան և անտիկ ժամանակաշրջանի արևմտյան ավանդույթների հասկացումների միասնությունը։ Հակառակ կրոնի, յոգայում շատ ավելի մեծ շեշտ է դրված պրակտիկայի վրա։ 

Որպես մեթոդ յոգան ի հայտ է եկել շատ հին ժամանակներում, և այն գիտեին ոչ միայն Հնդկաստանի, այլև Եգիպտոսի և այլ երկրների մշակույթներում։ Հնդկական փիլիսոփայության մեջ ընդգծվում են յոգայի չորս գլխավոր տարբերակները. բհաքթի, ջնանա, կարմա և ռաջա։ Այս տարբերակների ծագման ժամանակաշրջանից անցել է արդեն ավելի քան երեք հազար տարի։ Այն ժամանակներից ի վեր մարդկության կյանքը, մեր մոլորակի և Երկիրը շրջապատող տիեզերական էներգիաների վիճակն ուժեղ կերպով փոխվել է։ Եվ այդ ամենի պատճառով մեծ անհրաժեշտություն է դարձել Նոր Ուսմունքի, նոր Յոգայի ի հայտ գալը, որն ավելի կհամապատասխաներ մարդկության բարեշրջմնան ժամանակակից էտապին։ Այն էլ հենց դարձավ Ագնի Յոգան և հոգևոր-փիլիսոփայական ավանդույթների զարգացումը XIX և XX դարերի Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքի տեքստերում։


- - - - - - - - - - - - - 
* Հիշենք նաև մեր Վահագնին (Վահ-Ագն), ով, սպանելով վիշապին, ինքը դարձավ վիշապի էության՝ կրակի կրողը, երևի թե կարելի է ասել, հագավ կրակը, հագավ Ագնը։ Իմիջիայլոց, հնդիկներն ունեն “Վահագն” բառը, որ նշանակում է “հրեշ, վիշապ” (Թարգմանչի ենթադրություն)։

** Չնայած հետագայում ես այսպես էլ հենց կգրեմ բառը՝ յոգա, - բայց ինձ վրա համարձակություն եմ վերցնում համարել, որ յոգա՝ հայերենում թարգմանվում է որպես _հոգի։_  Գիտեմ, որ սա կարող է շատ վեճերի առիթ տալ, բայց և այնպես որոշեցի գրել այս մասին։ Առավել ևս, որ, եթե փորձենք հիշել,  “հոգի” բառը հնում գրվել է “յոգի”։ Յոգի՝ մի՞թե նույն յոգան չէ… Նաև սխալ է յոգայով զբաղվողին անվանել "յոգ"՝ դա թարգմանություն է ռուսերենից, իսկ հնդիկներն ասում են "յոգի" կամ "յոգին": Այնպես որ, ըստ իս, “Ագնի յոգա”՝ հայերեն կարելի է թարգմանել որպես *“Հրեղեն հոգի”* (Թարգմանչի ենթադրություն)։

----------

Գիտունիկ (22.11.2018), Դեղին մուկիկ (02.04.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՈՒՍՄՈՒՆՔԻ   ԿԱՌՈՒՑՎԱԾՔԸ*

Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքի, կամ Ագնի Յոգայի, կազմի մեջ են մտնում 17 գրքեր։ Նրանցից ամեն մեկը բաժանված է բազմաթիվ փոքր, ինքնուրույն դրվագների։ Նրանց մեծ մասը, բացառությամբ “Անսահմանության” (2 գիրք), “Հրեղեն Աշխարհի” (3 գիրք) և “Վերերկրայինի” (3 գիրք), ունեն իրենց սեփական անունները։ Անվանումը բացահայտում է գրքում լուսավորվող գլխավոր թեման։ Դրա հետ մեկտեղ, գրքերից ամեն մեկը՝ մի սիմֆոնիա է, որտեղ զարգանում և իմաստավորվում են Ուսմունքում մշակվող տարբեր խնդիրներն ու հարցերը։ 

Ուսմունքի կառուցվածքն արտացոլում է մարդու մտածողության հաջորդական զարգացման և գիտակցության լայնացման բնական ընթացքը։ Գիտակցությունն աճում է հաջորդականորեն և աչքի համար աննկատելի, ինչպես աննկատելի է խոտի կամ ծառերի աճը։ Դա հնարավորություն է տալիս, չճնշելով և չբռնանալով գիտակցությանը, հնարավորություն և ժամանակ տալ շարադրված գաղափարներն ավելի խորն ըմբռնելու և դրանք ավելի լավ զգալու համար։ Բայց մտածողության զարգացումն անհնար է առանց մարդու սեփական ջանքերի, առանց նրա ակտիվ ինքնագործունեության։ Ըմբռնման աստիճանն էլ կախված է նրա նպատակասլացությունից, հետաքրքրությունից և զգոնությունից։ Գիտակցության այս որակների սրումը նույնպես՝ տեքստի խնդիրներից մեկն է։

Ե. Ի. Ռերիխը խորհուրդ է տվել կարդալ Ուսմունքի գրքերը հաջորդականորեն, սկսած առաջիններից՝ “Մորիայի այգու տերևները։ Կոչ” և “Մորիայի այգու տերևները։ Պայծառացում”, որտեղ կարճ, պարզորոշ բանաձևերով տրվում է բոլոր հաջորդ գրքերի պրոբլեմատիկան, դեպի վերջին՝ “Վերերկրայինը”, որը բացահայտում է Հիմալայան Հոգևոր Եղբայրության ներքին կյանքի բազում գաղտնի էջեր։ Այսպես, օրինակ, կանխելով ընթերցողների հարցերը, “Սիրտը” գրքի § 6-ում, ուսուցիչ Մորիան նշում է. “Կհարցնեն. “Ինչու՞ սկզբում “Անսահմանություն”, հետո “Վերարքայություն (Հիերարխիա)” և հետո միայն “Սիրտը”, իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ հակառակը։ Բայց սկզբում՝ ուղղությունը, հետո՝ կապը, և վերջում նոր՝ միջոցը”։

----------

Գիտունիկ (22.11.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՄՈՐԻԱՅԻ   ԱՅԳՈՒ   ՏԵՐԵՎՆԵՐԸ*


*ԳԻՐՔ   ԱՌԱՋԻՆ*

*ԿՈՉ*


*1924*






Նոր Աշխարհին է Իմ լուրն առաջին:

Դու, որ տվեցիր Աշրամ*, 
Եվ դու, որ երկու կյանք տվեցիր*, - 
               ավետեք:
Շինարարներ և ռազմիկներ, ամրացրեք սանդղափուլերը:
Ընթերցող, թե չյուրացնես` ժամանակ անց վերընթերցիր:
Պատահականություն չէ նախասահմանվածը, և տերևներն ընկնում են         
               ժամանակին:
Բայց ձմեռն` ընդամենը պատգամաբերն է գարնան:
Ամեն ինչ բացահայտ է, հասանելի է ամենը,
Ես ձեզ կպաշտպանեմ վահանով Իմ` անցեք գործի:
               Սա է խոսքս:


- - - - - - - 
*  _Աշրամ_  - հոգևոր հանրություն: _Դու, որ տվեցիր Աշրամ_ - Հավանաբար, խոսքը Նիկոլայ Ռերիխի մասին է:
* _Եվ դու, ով երկու կյանք տվեց_ - ամենայն հավանականությամբ, խոսքը Ելենա Ռերիխի մասին է, որը կյանք տվեց Յուրի և Սվյատոսլավ Ռերիխներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*1920*



*Լոնդոն: Մարտ 24*


Ես` քո բարիքն եմ:
Ես` քո ժպիտն եմ:
Ես` քո ուրախությունն եմ:
Ես` քո հանգիստն եմ:
Ես` քո զորությունն եմ:
Ես` քո խիզախությունն եմ:
Ես` քո իմացությունն եմ:

Միասնական, թանկարժեք քարը, ողորմածորեն կյանքում պահպանեք:
Աում Թաթ Սաթ, Աում:
Ես` դուք եմ, դուք` Ես, - Աստվածային “Ես”-ի մասնիկներ:
Կո՛չն է Իմ: Կյանքն աղմկում է` զգու՛յշ:
Վտա՛նգ, - լսում է հոգին մի շշնունջ:
Ծանր է աշխարհին` շտապեցեք փրկվել:
Կյանքը սնուցում է հոգուն:
Հաստատիր քո “Ես”-ը մաքուր:
Աշխատիր կյանքի և գիտակցության մաքրության համար:
Դեն նետեք նախապաշարումները` մտածեք ազատ:
Մի փախեք կյանքից, ընդառաջեք ձեզ դեպի ճանապարհը վերին:

Մեծ Տաճար` բոլորին: Բոլորին Միասին:
Աստծո Տունը բնակեցված է աշխարհներով, և ամենուր ներկա է Սուրբ Հոգին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*1921*



*Նյու Յորք: Հունվար 1*


Կյանքի երջանկությունը գտիր ստեղծագործելու մեջ, և դեպի անապատ հայացքդ ուղղիր:
Քրիստոսի մասին խանդելով սիրով, ուրախություն եմ տանում Քրիստոսին: 

Մտածեք մեծ սիրո մասին Միակ Աստծո հանդեպ և կարողացեք զարգացնել մարդկության ապագա Միասնության ըմբռնման մեծ նվերը:

Միակ փրկությունն է` ոգին առաքել Ճշմարտության փայլքին:
Սիրո մեծ նվերն ապրում է ընդհանուր տեսունակության մեջ, որ տրված է խիզախ հոգիներին:

Մաքուր արվեստը, Ոգու ճաճանչափայլ հայտնության ստույգ հայտարարությունն է:
Արվեստի միջոցով է, որ դուք լույս ունեք:

----------

Դեղին մուկիկ (02.04.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունվար 12*


Բարեկամնե՛րս: Երջանկություն է` ծառայել մարդկային հոգու փրկությանը:
Դեն նետեք բոլոր նախապաշարումները և, օգտագործելով ուժը, հոգեպես օգնեք մարդկանց:



- - - - - - - 



*Հունվար 14*


Դեպի բարիքն ուղղորդեք ձեր ընկերներին:
Մեր հաղորդագրությունները մի թաքցրեք:
Սրտով հետևեք Մեր ներշնչանքներին:
Նկրտեք և լույսը կճանաչեք:
Ես ցույց կտամ ուղին`սրտով կհասկանաք դուք նշանը Մեր:
Գիտցեք, Ուսուցիչները կբերեն ձեզ քնարը, հրաշքի հավասար, 
                 նրա ուժը մարդկանց կօժտի ընբռնման շնորհով: 
Գիտակցեք երանությունը ձեզ հղված:
Միասնական երջանկության են ձեր օրերը հոսում: 
Օրինապահությունը`ճակատագիրն է նրանց, ով ցանկանում է գնալ վերելքի     
                 երջանիկ ճանապարհով:
Ով ճշգրիտ կատարում է Մեր հրահանգները, նա ականջ կդնի
                 Երևույթների ներդաշնակությանը:
Բերելով ձեզ երջանկություն, Ապավինում ենք ձգտումներին 
ձեր երջանկության:                          
Ճշմարտությունը ձեզ հետ է, բացեք նրա ճանապարհը:
Որքան երկինքն է անհուն, նույնքան ձեր ուժն է հզոր:

----------

Դեղին մուկիկ (02.04.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Փետրվար 1*


Իմ շնչառությունը` խիզախություն  է դեպի գեղեցկությունը:
Զոհողությունների դառնության միջից ձեզ հայտնված Նվերը
                 ձեր որոնումներին երջանիկ հաջողություն կբերի:
Հեռացեք մեռած կյանքից:
Սիրեք կյանքը, որ Աստվածության  ճաճանչի մեջ լուսափայլում է հոգիներով:
Ձեր ոգու հզորության աճի մեջ հաստատվեք:
Կարողացեք միշտ հիշել Դարպասների մասին, որ Մենք բացել ենք ձեր առջև:
Մեր Երանության մաքուր շնչառությունը կենդանի սնունդ է տալիս ձեր կյանքի       հայտնություններին:
Չարության պարը Տաճարի առջև թող հուսալքվի:
Արիության հուրը կլուսավորի ձեր տունը:
Լույս կուղարկենք նրան, ով ժպտում է խավարին :
Արդեն հառնում է ձեր ոգին` հրավառ սիրտը ցուրտը չի ճզմի:

Հաստատվել է Աջը Գոյության և կերտել է արշալույսն առավոտվա:


- - - - - - - 



*Փետրվար 4*


Ինչի՞դ է պետք գնալ լռության ճանապարհով:
Կյանքում խմիր գույների ու ձայների աղբյուրից` դրանից ամրանում է միտքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Փետրվար 6*


Պետք չէ խիզախել առօրյա կյանքում` հասարակ եղեք:
Անձնական գործերը չեն, բարեկամներս, որ ձեր լուսոլորտը պետք է զարդարեն:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 20*


- Հեռացի՛ր, Բոցեղե՛ն:
- Մի՛ գրավիր դարպասը Երկնային:
Ոգու գիտակցության մասին երջանիկ կյանքեր եմ ստեղծել:
Մի՛ նսեմացրեք նշանակությունը նրա, ինչ չեք հասկանում:
Պահպանեք նախանշանը, որ ձեզ է տրվել:
Ձեզ պետք է սպասել նոր հոգևոր գիտակցության արթնացմանը:
Անհրաժեշտ և անխուսափելի են ուժի վերելքներն ու անկումները:
Իմաստության ձայնը կբացի դռներն Անհայտի:

Սիրեցեք մեկմեկու` բաժանումը սարսափելի է:
Շատախոսության և թեթևամտության համար միշտ թանկ ենք վճարում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Փետրվար 22*


- Ինչի՞ց ես, Բոցեղեն, Քո Դեմքը շրջում:
- Հայացքս քեզ ցավ է պատճառում:
Քո թևերը ազատ չեն դեռևս:
Հոգով մի դաժանացիր, Փոքրի մեջ Մեծի հայտնությունը հասկացիր:
Երբ հոգին ալեկոծ է, իմաստությանը երկար ես սպասում:
Մենք ճանապարհներ ենք ձեզ տալիս:

Պատահական գրքեր մի բացեք:
Եվ, հավաքներ հաճախելիս, ձեզ տրված ճրագը խնամքով կրեք:



- - - - - - - 


*Փետրվար 24*


*Աղոթք ճանապարհի`
դեպի սրբազան թանկարժեք կացարան*

Տեր իմ հոգու, մի՛ լքիր պանդուխտիս:
Ուսուցիչը չի շատպում ինձ ապաստանել ահեղ մրրիկի այս ժամին:
Ցավը կհասնի մինչև սրտիս հիմքերը,
Եվ հողմի քողը կգոցի լույսը Դեմքիդ:
Քեզ հետ ես չեմ վախենում իմ տգիտությունից,
Ուրվականները դեմքն իրենց չեն ցուցադրում:
Ո՜վ Օրհնյալ, առաջնորդիր տկարիս արահետով:
Հպվիր աչքերիս, որ տեսնեմ Քո Դարպասները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մարտ 1*


Աշխարհի դուստրը կարող է ճակատագիրը հաղթահարել:
Նոր աշխարհ է գալիս: Եվ զոհերը բերված` աստիճանն է
վերելքի:
Եթե ոգին բացվել է ընկալելու համար, վստահությունը կօգնի աճին: 
Եթե իմաստություն ունեք, դիմակներն ինչների՞դ են:

Բարեկամներս, շտապ անցեք առաջին աստիճանները և,
մաքրված, բարձրացեք հանուն հայրենիքի փառքի, ու եթե Ես
առաջարկեմ ձեզ ոսկի, փող, ծաղիկներ ու քարեր`
չվերցնեք:

Լինելով կյանքի նիզակը, ժպիտով ներշնչում ենք արևի եթերը
կազդուրիչ:
Արևածագին վերցրու նիզակդ:
Ու նժույգներին առավոտվա ուղղորդիր դեպի տապը կեսօրյա:

Եվ կաճեն շուշաններ քարերին,
Եվ բացիր մենախուցդ առաջին շողերին:
Եվ թռչունները կգովերգեն փառքն աշխատանքի:

Կյանքի նշանների վրա սովորեք Արարչի Գերիմաստությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մարտ 2*


Կամավոր առաքելություն իրագործողները, 
հասկանալով անցած կյանքի իմաստը, 
մաքրում են սպեղանին երկրային դեմքերից:
Ամրացրեք ձեր կյանքում Մեր ներկայության
գիտակցումը:
Այդ ուժը ոգեկոչեք ձեր առօրյա գործերում:
Ըմբռնողնե՛ր, ուրախացե՛ք:
Ապրեք լիակատար կյանքով, փորձե՛ք:
Տարակուսելու դեպքում Մենք կյանքում կբացատրենք, բայց դուք 
ականջ դրեք:
Կդրսևորենք հրաշքներ ձեր կյանքում, բայց դուք նկատեք:
Սիրտը` ձեր գլխավոր դատավորը համարեք և հավատը` մեծ ուժ:
Բավարարվեք ձեր ոգուն շշնջված ճշգրիտ
ցուցմունքներով:
Երջանիկ ճանապարհ եք ուղղել դեպի ինձ, մտերիմներս:
Պետք է սովորել Իմ Աշխարհ` Ոգու Ըմբռնման Աշխարհ
ձգտելուն:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 31*


Իսկական տաճարներ ստեղծել անհրաժեշտ է երջանիկ,
մաքուր հողի վրա, ձեր կյանքում:
Համառորեն բացեք Դարպասները որոնող սրտերի առջև:
Ես գիտեմ, թե երբ է պետք բացել Նոր Դարպասները:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 8*

Սովորեք ուսումնասիրել մարդկությանն օգտակար բարձրագույն 
երևույթները:
Մարդու կերպարը կերտվում է մարդկության կենսաուժով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մայիս 7*


Ուսմունքի ճանապարհով, համարում եմ, Լույսը կիջնի
ձեզ վրա:
Սովորեցնելն ու սիրելը` Աստծո ողորմածության արտահայտումներն են:



- - - - - - -



*Մայիս 8* 


Մտածիր պարզ, գնա մոտ ճանապարհով, բայց հռչակվիր հավատքով Բարիքի ոգու հանդեպ, և չես սխալվի:
Ձեզ օգնության եմ գալիս` մի՞թե դուք կույր եք:
Սիրիր հզորության մաքուր գիտակցությունը, և սույնով կհաղթես:



- - - - - - -



*Մայիս 10*


Դժվար է հավատի երկիր տանող ճանապարհը:
Ձեր միտքը սևեռեք արաման ուրախությանը:
Ոգին սևեռելու համար, պետք է վռնդել անպետք մտքերը
և պատրաստ լինել ընդունել թրթիռների ալիքները,
Մեզանից ուղարկված:



- - - - - - -



*Մայիս 14*


Հոգով ուժեղների մոտ մաքուր մտքերն արարում են
կյանքի երևույթների էությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մայիս 19*


Մաքուր աղոթքը տեղ հասնում է`
Քրիստոսի ստորոտում այն արծաթով է ծաղկում:
Մաքուր, կապույտ կրակով բոցկլտում է կանչող Խոսքը:
Եվ շողում է Թասը Մեծարման:
Տեր իմ, խմիր մեր արցունքները և հառնիր
բոցին մեր սրտի:
"Ես հրով կչորացնեմ ձեր արցունքները և կկառուցեմ
տաճարը ձեր սրտի":
Վերցրեք ծածկոցն օջախի. Վեհապետը գալիս է,
Նա մարմնավորել է գանձերը թասի, և անոթը
Նա վերադարձնում է վառած:
Հու՛ր երկիմաստ, հաստատվի՛ր, Ճանաչվի՛ր, 
երկսայրի՛:
Արցունքներն ուրախության` գինին Տիրոջ, - շողում են մաքուր կրակով:
Սիրտ իմ, հեղիր արցունքների գինին, բայց մի ցամաքիր, իմ սիրտ:
Ինչո՞վ լցնեմ թասը, Վեհապե՛տ:



- - - - - - -



*Մայիս 22*


Սիրեք ներդաշնակության երևույթները:



- - - - - - -



*Մայիս 26*

Երջանիկ Գուպտա* նշանն եմ ձեզ ուղարկել:
Խոսքը Իմ` պայծառափայլ պղինձ է:
Նստիր` զգայուն ականջի համար շուրթերը կխոսեն:


- - - - - - - - - -
* _Գուպտա_ - Խորհրդություն: Ուսուցչի հետ աշխատող աշակերտները նրանից հրեղեն նշաններ (էներգետիկական կլիշե) են ստանում: Այդ նշաններն օգնում են նրանց աշխատանքում, պաշտպանում են նրանց և ծառայում են որպես որոշակի, առաջադրանքը կատարելու համար անհրաժեշտ էներգիաներ ներգրավող մագնիսներ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մայիս 27*


Ես` ավազի տապն եմ:
Ես` սրտի հուրն եմ:
Ես` կլանող ալիքն եմ:
Ես` վերածնված երկիրն եմ:
Ուրախացիր, համակվիր պայծառացմամբ:

Աղոթիր Քրիստոսին, գտնել կարողացիր ուրախությունն`
Արարչին  դիմելու:
Սովորիր և բաց արա Դռներն իմաստության և հաստատվիր
Աստվածային Ծրագրի հասկացմամբ:
Մեր ականջը Մաքուր միտք է որսում: 



- - - - - - - 



*Մայիս 29* 


Կարող եք շատ բան իմանալ, և մաքուր ճանապարհով կարող եք գնալ, 
բայց վախեցեք կասկածներից ու զայրույթից:
Եթե հաղթեք` կլուսավորվեք:
Եթե ենթարկվեք` հողմը կմթագնի ձեր հոգին:
Բարվոքվեք, բարեկամներս, անդադար:
Մի դիմադրեք ձայնին ոգու, այլ կողպեք
ձայներն աշխարհիկ:
Ես ձեր հետ եմ, նկրտեք:

Սովորեցրեք ուրիշներին հայտնի օրինակների վրա, բայց չպետք է
մեղադրեք նրանց տգիտության արարքներում:
Խավարամիտները շատ են` պետք է ներել նրանց:
Ոգին նրանց` հազիվ է նշմարվում:

Ձեզ ոչինչ չի ահաբեկի, և դրոշմված դարպասները
ձեզ են սպասում:
Վանիր փոքրոգությունը, Ես վահան եմ քաջերին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունիս 2*


Ես սովորեցնում եմ ձեզ Իմ իմաստությանը:
Ես կամուրջ Խոստացող* չեմ, այլ լույս Ոգեկոչո՛ղ:
Ես սովորեցնում եմ սիրո:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 4*


Աշակերտները պետք է ճանաչեն երջանկությունը Քրիստոսի Սիրո մեջ:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 7*


Սերը կարող է աշխարհներ ստեղծել:
Իմ Տիրոջ մոտ հավասար են սերն ու իմաստությունը:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 9*


Ջուրը չի հանգցնի կրակը, բայց աշխարհը կլվանա:
Արյան հեղեղներն անլվանալի են:
Աշխարհի չարիքը հաղթահարվելու է նոր մտրակներով:
Ես սովորեցնում եմ երջանկությանը, Ես կտամ աշխարհի առուծախի դեմ պայքարի ուղին:

Մարդիկ փակուղի են մտել, բայց կայծակները ճանապարհը կլուսավորեն,
և որոտը քնածներին կարթնացնի:
Սարերը փլվեցին, լճերը ցամաքեցին, հորդառատ անձրևներն
ավերեցին քաղաքները:
Սովը ցույց տվեց իր դեմքը, բայց լուռ է մարդկային ոգին:
Գնացեք, սովորեցրեք, օգնության ձեռք մեկնեք:
- - - - - - - - - - 
* Ուսուցիչն աշակերտի Ճանապարհին պարտաստի կամուրջներ չի կերտում: Ճանապարհը պետք է անցնել ինքնուրույն, զինվելով սիրով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունիս 13*


Փնտրեք երջանկություն` վեհացրեք ձեր ոգին:
Ձեր հավատը ձեր հանդեպ և որոնումները ճշմարտության`
ներդաշնակություն կկազմեն:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 15*


Ես ցուցադրեցի ձեզ աշխարհի՝ որպես հայրենիքի հանդեպ սիրո երջանկությունը:
Ճանաչեք սերը դեպի մարդկությունը:
Համարում եմ` տարա ձեզ Երկնային Ոգու ուրախությանը:
Մի հեռացեք արշալույսի ճանապարհից:
Ուրախության գնով` մաքրեք ուղին:
Լինելով աշակերտներ, կարողացեք ընդդիմանալ
դժգոհությանը:
Աշակերտն Իմ պարտավոր է բարի աչք ունենալ:
Ամեն բարի գործի պետք է նայել խոշորացույցով և
տասն անգամ փոքրացնել անկատարելության դրսևորումը,
այլ կերպ նախկինը կմնաք:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 17*


Սիրեք մեկմեկու:
Ես ձեզ մաքուր մտքեր կուղարկեմ:
Կամրապնդեմ կատարելագործվելու ձեր ցանկությունը:
Սիրում եմ սիրով բուժել կյանքում սխալվողներին:
Ռամաքրիշնան ասում է. սիրիր, մնացյալը կհավելվի:
Սիրում եմ սովորեցնել այնպիսի երևույթների, որոնք բացահայտում են
կյանքի բարդությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունիս 21*


Ես ձեր երջանկությանը պահապան եմ կանգնել:
Ցուցադրում եմ մթի ուժը` մութը հաղթողներին:
Մարդիկ իրենց երջանկության հոտը դեռ չեն առել:
Բոցավառ սուրհանդակը քաջության սուրն է ձեզ բերել:
Ճանաչեք տրված ուղենիշները և հասկացեք ձեր ուղին:
Պետք է գնալ սեփական ուղիով:
Գնացեք ձեր ուղիով:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 22*


Որսալով բոցավառ սրտեր, Մեզ նվեր կբերեք:
Ոգով մաքուրներին հաղթանակը կավետի ներդաշնակության հզորությունը:
Սովորիր ժպտալով, արարիր հրճվելով, ականջդ երգին
բացելով:

Մաքուր սիրով կպահպանեմ Ես սրտի արյունը:
Ինքնատիրապետում ուղարկիր, Տիրակալ:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 23*


Աշակերտները հապճեպ չպետք է դատեն:
Ես ոգու հրավառման երևույթներ եմ սիրում, կոփիր քեզ:
Ոգին ալեկոծվում է, հյուսիսափայլը խաղում է, բնությունն 
ապրում է, Աստված ցուցանում է Իր Ողորմածությունը:
Համարում եմ` կթողնեմ վահանիս` թնդությամբ հուրհրալ ձեր վրա:
Կարդա ավելի քիչ, բայց խորհիր:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 25*


Սիրեք Ինձ` ձեր ուժը սիրով է աճում:
Իմ վահանը` սերն է:
Իմ ժպիտը` կլուսավորի ձեզ:
Գնահատեք նշանները Սուրբ Հաղորդակցության:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունիս 26*


Հոգևոր մշակույթը կառուցում ենք Մենք և դուք:
Կամրապնդվի աշխարհի ճշմարտությունը:
Վկայում եմ, լույսը խավարը կճեղքի:
Բացվել են Հոգևոր աշխարհի Դարպասները:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 27*


Մենք ուժ ունենք ստեղծել և ոչնչացնել
արգելքները:
Միտքը` կայծակ է:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 28*


Զգուշացեք Ուսուցչին կանչել մոռանալուց:
Առողջությունը գերակշռություն է Հավերժության ճանապարհին:
Եթե վիրավորանք ես աճեցնում` այգիդ լավը չէ:

Հաղթելու կարողությունը ոգու ուժն է ցուցանում:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 29*


Ձեր ականջները կզարդարեմ Ես Ճշմարտության երգով:
Աշխատեք` անտրտունջ:
Ես ձեզ եմ տվել ոգու ճանապարհները: 
Ոգու որոնումներում Ես սիրում եմ ցուցաբերել Ուսուցչին:
Իմ օրերի մեջ մեկ այլ աշխարհ ձեր օրերում պետք է ուրախություն
բոցավառի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 1*


Սերը տաճարներ է կառուցում:
Կուղարկեմ Ես ձեզ սերը հոգևոր արտահայտման:



- - - - - - -



*Հուլիս 2*


Մաքուր սրտով կարողացեք մոտենալ Մեր 
Բարձունքներին:
Մեր ճառագայթը կիջնի ձեր վրա որպես ձեր ամեն օրվա 
կյանքի հաստատում:
Դուք քար եք ավելացնում Իմ անավարտ 
Տաճարին:
Ուրիշներին էլ սովորեցրեք  Իմ Խոսքին, և Իմաստությունը կբարգավաճի,
և Նոր Տաճարը կհառնա:
Մի մտածեք, կախարդանք Ես չեմ ցուցաբերում, բայց առաջնորդում եմ վեր հրաշալի աստիճաններով, որ տեսանելի են ձեզ միայն երազներում: 
Տիբեթի սարերի քամիների շուրթերով, Մենք լուր ենք բերում մարդկությանը
Մաքուր Ոգու նոր հավատքի մասին:
Այն գալիս է` և դուք, լուսավորվելու համար հավաքվածներդ,
կրում եք քարը թանկարժեք:
Ձեզ ցույց է տրված կյանքի ներդաշնակության կառուցման հրաշքը, այն նոր
պատվիրան է բերում աշխարհին:

Հնարամիտ եղեք` ժամանակ շատ է կորում:
Որսորդի դերը կարող եք հասկանալ:
Գուշակել խոսքերիս իմաստը` լավ վարժանք է որսորդներին`
Ցուցմունքներս հասկանալ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 4*


Կյանքը զարդարելու գործում գեղեցկության ճառագայթի հրաշքը կվեհացնի մարդկությանը:
Քո ջահն ինքդ կրիր:
Լուսավորիր զարդարանքը Տաճարիս:
Սովորեցրու գեղեցկության երջանկությանը:
Սովորեցրու իմացության երջանկությանը:
Սովորեցրու սիրո երջանկությանը:
Սովորեցրու Աստծո հետ միաձուլվելու երջանկությանը:
Ես կտամ առույգության և ճկունության սնդիկը:
Ընթացեք առանց կասկածանք, առանց հետ նայելու, առանց
վախ ցուցաբերելու:



- - - - - - -



*Հուլիս 6*


Ավելի թեթև քայլիր, ավելի շատ ուրախացիր, գնացեք բարձունքների ճանապարհով:



- - - - - - -



*Հուլիս 7*


Ժպիտս հետևում է ձեզ, Իմ բարեկամներ:
Ոգին ալեկոծվում է, բայց եղեք իմաստուն:
Լավագույն գիտելիքը` սիրտն է:



- - - - - - -



*Հուլիս 10*


Աշակերտ Իմ, երեք անգամ կանչված, երջանիկ արարումներում 
տար Իմ Խոսքն ի հուրախություն աշխարհի սրտերի:
Որսորդ, քայլիր հաղթանակած:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 11*


Սերն ու նպատակասլացությունը կյանքում հրաշքներ են գործում: 
Արթնացնում ենք ձեր էներգիան նոր մտքերի վրա, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են 
մտքի գործողությունները կյանքում իրագործելու համար: 
Ձեզ պետք են նոր կյանքը ստեղծելու միջոցներ,
Ուղարկում ենք մտքեր, առանց կարման խախտելու
սրեք դրանք:



- - - - - - -



*Հուլիս 12*


Որսորդ, ամուր է ոգիդ, դուրս թող զգացմունքներդ`
և մութը կհաղթես:
Վստահ եմ, հայրենիքին օգնելու ուժը ձեր մոտ կբացահայտվի Ըմբռնման Ոգու
ուրախության մեջ:
Ձեր հայրենիքը կընդունի Մորիայի սրտի նվերը:

Աշակերտներ, տարածեք սերն ու գիտելիքները:
Ժպիտը` հզորություն է կրում:



- - - - - - -



*Հուլիս 15*


Զգուշացիր թունավոր թրթիռներից, ձգտիր դեպի ապագա
և ներկայի ազդեցության տակ մի ընկիր:
Քանի սարն եք բարձրանում հետևեք հասարակ որոշումներին:

Տեսիլքների ուժը պահանջում է _պրանայի*_  լավ պայմաններ:
Քրիստոսի գործերը բնության մեջ էին ընթանում, քաղաքում 
նա երկար չէր մնում:



- - - - - - -



*Հուլիս 17*


Ես ձեզ սովորեցնում էմ Ռամաքրիշնայի պարզ ուսմունքի բարդություններին:
Մենք  բոլորս միասին Արարչի Կամքն ենք արարում:

Զորությունը ձեր աճում է _պրանայով:_


- - - - - - - - - - - 
_* Պրանա_ - Կյանքի Սկզբունքը; Կյանքի շունչը

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 18*


Մենք այնքան հրաշալիքներ ունենք ձեզ ցուցադրելու` օգնող
 Տիբեթի սարերը երջանիկ բարձրանալ:
Մտածեք և ձգտեք, օդային ամրոցները նվաճումների բերդեր
դարձնելով:
Հանգստացիր հոգով, գրքերով մի հոգնիր, և սերը կսլանա
շողշողուն հոսանքով, ցուցադրելով հրաշքները
Մորիայի ծաղիկների:

Ես ձեզ սովորեցրեցի երջանիկ գիտելիքի, որտեղ Տիբեթի
ուսմունքն է թաքնված:
Բարեկամներս, մոռացեք անցյալը և նայեք առաջ:
Մտածեք ձեր ապագա ստեղծումների մասին, և Ես
կհայտնվեմ ձեզ խորհուրդի համար:
Ոգու ուսմունքով դու օգնիր մարդկանց և նայիր առաջ:



- - - - - - -



*Հուլիս 23*


Պահիր ուրիշներին Մորիայի գաղափարներում:



- - - - - - -



*Հուլիս 24*


Զորք Իմ, քայլիր անվեհեր:
Ոգու աճը խթանիչ ուժ է ուզում:
Ամեն ոք կարող է հասանել:
Կանչված ոգին հետ չի վերադառնում:



- - - - - - -



*Հուլիս 31*


Թե լավ եք կռվում` հաղթանակը ձերն է,  և շտապել պետք չէ,
երկաթը ձուլելու համար էլ ժամանակ է հարկավոր:
Երկաթը կոփվում է սառը ջրի մեջ, որպեսզի հրի մեջ փայլի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Օգոստոս 1*


Երբ ուղղում եք ձեր ոգին Տիեզերքի Ամենազոր, Հրաշալի Աչքին, -
սովորեք ձեր ականջը սրել հանգստությամբ:

Բարեկամներս, պատրաստի պատասխաններ Մենք ունենք, բայց Կարմայի
գետը թող հոսի` ջրապատնեշը հաճախ ջրհեղեղով է սպառնում:

Ձգտիր ոգու համաձայնությանը:
Մաքուր դիտավորությամբ կառուցիր ոգու ներդաշնակությունը, որպեսզի
Բարին ներթափանցել կարողանա: Լուսոլորտիդ միջով 
ներթափանցում է լույսը` դու պահպանիր նրան:



- - - - - - -



*Օգոստոս 5*


Խլուրդը բույն է շինում:
Արծիվը ճախրում է սարերից վեր:
Խլուրդին տաք է բնում:
Արծիվը մրսում է այգաբացին:
Բայց թռեք մինչև երջանկություն, Իմ հարազատներ:



- - - - - - -



*Օգոստոս 6*


Աշխատելիս չես նկատում վտանգը:
Թողեք ձեր սիրտն աճի և և բացեք աչքերդ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Օգոստոս 8*


Աշխատանքը` հաջողության գրավականն է: Ձեզանից ամեն մեկին
սահմանված է հաղթահարել տատասկները երկրային,
ոգու ուժ ցուցաբերեք, մոտեցեք:
Սրտերդ բացեք բարությամբ:

Ուսուցիչը սիրում է մաքուր որոնումները, 
Բարձրագույն Գիտությանը նվիրված:
Բանականության ոգին խրատներ է հղում Ճշմարտություն որոնողներին:
Բավական է գիտենալ Ըմբռնման Ոգու ճանապարհը, 
մնացածը կհավելվի:



- - - - - - -



*Օգոստոս 9*


Ես փորձարկում եմ տարբեր հոգիներ:
Իմ Ոգին` ձեզ վահան:



- - - - - - -



*Օգոստոս 11*


Ուղղեք ձեր ուժերը ժողովրդի լուսավորմանը:
Սիրեք Ինձ` և արշալույսի պես կգա երջանկությունը:

Կխոցեմ վնասարարներին:
Տաճարի գանձը զգուշորեն բարձրացրեք Սարը 
Մորիայի:
Ուսուցիչն օրհնություն է ձեզ հղում:
Սովորեք Ինձ հասկանալ:
Հանգիստ եղեք հավատի մեջ: Կօգնեմ որոնողներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Օգոստոս 12*


Փայտփորիկը ծառը փորում է իմաստորեն:
Համարում եմ` օրինակ վերցրեք:
Վահանս կպահպանի ձեզ, Իմ հարազատներ:



- - - - - - -



*Օգոստոս 17*


Մորիայի վահանի միջոցով ձեզ երջանկությունն է գալիս:
Մորիայի շնչի համար էոլյան տավիղ եղիր:
Սիրո միջոցով դու Ինձ մոտ կգաս:
Քո ոգուն մայրի ծառի ամրություն կտամ:



- - - - - - -



*Օգոստոս 19*


Կարողացիր սիրել, եթե բարձրանում ես:
Միայն հետո կհասկանաք, թե որքան մեղմորեն ու սիրով
ձգտում Եմ արագացնել դեպի արտահայտված գործունեության 
ոլորտը տանող ձեր ճանապարհը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Օգոստոս 20*


Ձեզ ուժ կտամ մարդկանց ուրախություն տալու համար:
Ձեզ ուժ կտամ սովորեցնել մարդկանց, որ իրենց միտքն Աստծոն ուղղեն:
Սովորեցրեք Մորիայի հայտնություններին:
Սովորեցրեք, Ես կօգնեմ:

Ձեր ներդաշնակությունը լավագույն հետևանքներ է բերում, դա Մենք 
գնահատում ենք:
Կարևոր առաքելությունների համար Մենք համախմբում ենք ներդաշնակ 
մարդկանց`առավել ուժեղ է նրա՛նց մարտկոցը:



- - - - - - -



*Օգոստոս 27*


Խորհեք Իմ հանդեպ սիրո զգացմունքի արտահայտման մասին:
Իմ գործի համար թուլություն պետք չէ` Իմ ուղարկածը
վերցրու անհապաղ:



- - - - - - -



*Օգոստոս 31*


Մի խուսափիր ընկերներիցդ, կարող ես Անունով Իմ
լուսավորել դեռևս մթում գտնվողներին:
Համարձակ եղեք, եղեք Մորիայի աշակերտները:
Ուսուցանեք սիրել հոգու աշխարհը:
Ցանեք իմաստությունը, որ ձեզ է հղված:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Սեպտեմբեր 1*


Շուտով մառախուղը կցրվի, արևի ժպիտը կլուսավորի 
ձեր ուղին:
Երբ սովորես Իմ խոսքն` ունկնդիրներ կուղարկեմ:
Ստացողները` պետք է տան:
Գիտեցեք` կարճ ճամփով ձեզ Տանում եմ դեպի գիտելիք, աշխատանք և
երջանկություն:

Անցնում եմ իրենց կողքով և Ինձ չեն նկատում:



- - - - - - -



*Սեպտեմբեր 3*


Քրիստոսի Ոգին սավառնում է կյանքի անապատներով:
Աղբյուրի նման հորդում է կուռ ժայռերի միջով:
Կայծկլտում է Ծիր Կաթինի բյուրավոր աստղերով և համբառնում է
ցողունի մեջ ամեն մի ծաղկի:



- - - - - - -



*Սեպտեմբեր 4*


Աստիճաններ ենք կառուցում Լուսեղեն Տաճարին:
Ժայռեր ենք բերում Քրիստոսին:
Վեհապետ, Քո գահը հաստատիր մեր այգում:
Ժայռերը մեծ են պարտեզի համար, ծաղիկների ու ցողունների համար
ծանր են աստիճանները:
Նա ամպի վրա մոտենում է մեզ:
Նա խոտին կնստի մեզ հետ:
Վեհապետ, երջանիկ եմ իմ այգին տալ Քեզ:
Մի՛ գնա, հայտնված Վեհապետ:
Մի՛ լքիր մեր այգին:
Աստղերով է զարդարված Քո ուղին:
Ես աստղերով Քո հետքը կգտնեմ,
Կհետևեմ Քեզ, իմ Վեհապետ:
Եթե երկրային արևը ջնջի աստղային Քո նշանները,
Կկոչեմ ալիքներ ու հողմեր, թող ծածկե՛ն երկրային արևին:
Ու՞մ է պետք նա, եթե ջնջել է Քո նշաններն աստղային:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հոկտեմբեր 1*


Ես սիրում եմ ձեր կասկածներից զերծ ժպիտը, ուղղված գալիք ապագային:
Ես ուժ կտամ ձեզ` ոչ թե դրամով, այլ ոգու կորովով արարել բարին:
Ծանր է ձեր ճակատագիրը, բայց մեծ է խորությունը ձեր երջանկության`
ոգու գալիք հաղթանակի ներքո:
Վռնդեք զայրույթը` հեշտացրեք դեպի Մեզ ձեր ուղին:



- - - - - - -



*Հոկտեմբեր 3*


Ոչ թե զայրույթն է արարում, արարում է մղումը ջերմ:
Պինդ եղեք, ձեր պատրանքն առողջություն է ավերում, բայց
եթե Ինձ հավատաք, գիտեցեք ուրեմն, որ շրջապատված եք
Մորիայի խնամքով և պաշտպանությամբ:
Ոգով մի ընկճվեք, հորձանքի միջով անցել եք արդեն հաճախ:



- - - - - - -



*Հոկտեմբեր 5*


Պետք չէ անհանգստանալ, երբ Ուսուցիչն ասում է ոչ հաճո ինչ-որ բան. 
աշակերտն ուրախ է ցանկացած լուրի:
Մտածիր միայն մեկ Ուսուցչի հոգևոր առաջնորդության մասին:
Ոգին ձեր առաջ է նետվել, կդիմավորեմ Դարպասների մոտ, ձեռքերը ձեր
կջերմացնեմ Իմ շնչով, և վերին ճանապարհով կմտցնեմ Տաճար:
Սիրեք Ինձ և կկրկնապատկեք ձեր ուժը:
Ձեր ոգին կհեռացնի ձեր մարմինը հողից:
Պետք է ուրախանալ ձեր շուրջ մաքուր ուսմունքների
վերելքով:



- - - - - - -



*Հոկտեմբեր 9*


Սիրոց բարձր սեր չկա:



- - - - - - -


*Հոկտեմբեր 10*


Պատահականորեն ոչինչ չի լինում:
Իմ Ուժը ձեզ հետ է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հոկտեմբեր 11*


Մենք Մեր կերպարանքը փոխում ենք:
Հավատով հզորություն կգտնես:



- - - - - - -



*Հոկտեմբեր 12*


Մորիան` ձեր ժպիտն է, ձեր բարիքը, և ամրությունը,
և գիտելիքը:



- - - - - - -



*Հոկտեմբեր 13*


Ինչը հասանելի է ձեր օրգանիզմին` դուք այն ստանում եք:
Նույնիսկ Մեր նետերը՝ նշանները բարձրագույն վստահության:
Պատերազմում միշտ չէ, որ իրենց նշանակետին հասնում են նետերը:

Հոգևոր կողմը միշտ տուժող կողմն է, երբ մենք չափազանց շատ
իրեր ենք կուտակել:
Սովորիր հզորացնել նետերդ:
Երբ գնում ես վեր` գնա ճանապարհով 
սիրո և նվիրվածության:



- - - - - - -



*Հոկտեմբեր 15*


Սիրեք հոգևոր Ուսուցչին:
Քո ճակատագիրն է` անմար լույս բերել հրավառ
սրտերին:
Իմ գործի համար կռվելը երջանկություն համարիր:
Հեշտ է վնաս հասցնել, դու կառուցիր իմաստությամբ:
Երջանկություն է օգնել կարողանալը:



- - - - - - -



*Հոկտեմբեր 18*

Կարողացիր ցուցաբերել երջանկության երևույթ` 
չդատապարտող քո դեմքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հոկտեմբեր 21*


Ես ձեզ սովորեցնում եմ ճանաչել մարդկանց:
Իմ ամեն մի բառ և համառոտ ցուցում
իր նշանակությունն ունի կյանքում:



- - - - - - -



*Հոկտեմբեր 22*


Ես ժպտում եմ ձեր բնույթին, բայց գովաբանում եմ 
Ինձ նվիրված լինելու համար:
Գնահատում եմ ձեր սիրալիր վերաբերմունքը կյանքի մրրիկների մեջ:



- - - - - - -



*Հոկտեմբեր 24*


Ոգու խաղաղության մաքուր արտահայտումը փորձվում է
կյանքի մանրուքներով:
Բարի ուղիների վրա Մեր պաշտպանության երջանկության գիտակցման մեջ
ձեզ բարի մխիթարանք է տրված:

Հասկացեք օտար հոգին, ցուցաբերեք աշխատանք, ըմբռնում ցուցաբերեք
Իմ վահանի հանդեպ:
Ասացեք` շատ են հրաշքներն աշխարհում,
և մաքուր ու համառ ձգտումը հաղթանակներ է բերում:



- - - - - - -



*Հոկտեմբեր 25*

Անպատրաստ լինելը` հանցագործություն չէ:
Սիրիր դժբախտներին, խղճա փոքրոգիներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հոկտեմբեր 26*


Երանելի, բարեշնորհ Ղեկավար ներկայացված է ամենքին:
Կարողացիր ոգու ողջ հզորությամբ դիմել միայն Նրան,
հակառակ դեպքում հոսանքները կխառնվեն, քանզի
դուռը բաց կմնա:
Դիմեք բարեշնորհ Ղեկավարին ոչ թե հարցով, այլ ինչ-որ բան
պնդելով:
Եթե Ես պատգամ հղեմ ձեր Ղեկավարի միջոցով`
հոսանքը կլինի հստակ:
Մի լսեք նրանց, ովքեր գալիս են 
ձեր անտարբերության ժամանակ:
Մթի մեջ բացված լուսամուտը գիշերային ձայներ է բերում,
բայց կոչը սիրո` պատասխան կբերի Սիրեցյալից:
Սիրեք ձեզ ընտրողներին:
Ցուցաբերեք Ղեկավարի հետ ձեր կապի գիտակցումը, 
և ոչ կատարյալ ոչինչ ներս չի թափանցի:

Սիրեք և ունկնդրեք և ջախջախեք ողջ չարը:
Ձեզ ավետ եմ հղում:



- - - - - - -



*Հոկտեմբեր 27*

Երբ կարող ես օգնել նրանց, ում հանդիպել ես նախկինում` ժպտա:
Երբ հին հաշիվները փակվում են, երջանկությունը կգա:
Սրիր քո նետերը:
Եթե չես սիրում նետի խորհրդանիշը, որպես խորհրդանիշ ընտրիր
սուրհանդակ-աղավնուն:
Ոչ թե միտք է նետը, այլ հզոր էներգիա:
Ինչպես էլեկտրականության մեջ,  ուժը պետք է կուտակել նետի սուր ծայրին: 
Առավել հեշտ է նպատակասլաց առարկա ցուցադրելու փորձը:
Կարող ես վերցնել էլեկտրական կայծի պատկերը:
Էներգիան ստեղծագործելու ցանկություն է տալիս նրանց, ում այն
ուղարկում ես:

Աշխարհում ամենը Աստծո ստվերներն են, և լույսի խայտերում խաղում է
ուժն Աստվածային:
Թող ձեզ լույս լինի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հոկտեմբեր 28*


Ոգու խռովությունը բանտի փականքներ է փշրում:
Համարում եմ` կարող եք սովորեցնել կարդալ գիրքն իմաստության`
ամփոփված կյանքի երևույթներում:
Կյանքի երևույթների մեջ Մեր մասնակցության հրաշքը ձեզանից  չի վրիպի:
Դատապարտիր այն, ինչ ոգու վնաս ես համարում և ցույց տուր քո վերելքը
ոգու ազատության զգացումների մեջ:
Ամրապնդվիր կյանքի երջանկության գիտակցման մեջ, և 
ճանապարհիդ թելը չի կտրվի:

Կարելի է Արարչին փառաբանել ոչ միայն Տաճարում. մեղրամոմը 
թափվում նաև կյանքի գործերում:



- - - - - - -



*Հոկտեմբեր 29*

Ես ձեզ կոչել եմ մեծ գործի համար:
Ուսուցիչը երջանկությունը ձեզ է վստահել:
Ձեզ տրվել են Ինձ հետևելու համար անհրաժեշտ ուժերը.
Նետեր, վահաններ, թրեր արդեն ունեք, և գլուխներդ կծածկեմ Իմ
Սաղավարտով:
Կռվեք հանուն Իմ Անվան, և թող սերը ձեր հետ լինի:
Պատգամվածը կկատարվի սահմանված ժամանակին:
Ճրագները վառ պահեք:
Այդ եմ ուսուցանում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հոկտեմբեր 30*


Աստծո Երգն է քո առջև, և, հասնելով բարձունքներին,
մի թախծիր կիրճերի ծաղիկների մասին:
Սիրում եմ ձեր ձգտումը դեպի ստեղծագործությունը կյանքի:
Հրաշքը կյանքի մեջ է կատարվում, գործունեության մեջ, լարված
ներդաշնակության մեջ:
Գիշերային տեսիլքներն իրականանում են ոչ թե հեքիաթներում, այլ
Օրհնյալների հետ շփման երջանիկ
երևույթներում:
Ուսուցիչը ձեր կողքին է ձեր ստեղծագործման
ամեն րոպեին:
Ըմբռնեք և սովորեք:



- - - - - - -



*Հոկտեմբեր 31*


Մաքուր երևույթները հրաշքներ են գործում:
Կարողացեք սիրել Իմ գործը:
Հոգևոր մարտկոցը պետք է գործի ներդաշնակորեն,
և այդ ժամանակ Իմ հոսանքները գալիս են անընդհատ:
Տրամադրության փոփոխման դեպքում հոսանքը չի ընդհատվում, բայց
լուսոլորտի ալիքները ներմուծում են մեկընդմիջվող ալիքներ:
Լուսոլորտի մնայունությունը բերում է ներդաշնակության:
Մոմի լույսը լուսավորում է բոլորին, բայց զայրույթի կաթիլի տակ ծխում է 
և պատրույգը պետք է ուղղել:
Այրվիր պայծառորեն, Մորիան միշտ ձեզ հետ է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Նոյեմբեր 1*


Գիտելիքը կօգնի խուսափել վտանգից:
Իմ հայտնությունները գիտենալը կկրկնապատկի ձեր ուժը:
Առաքյալը չի վախենում:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 2*


Քեզ հղված երջանկությունը կհասկանաս պատգամված ժամանակին:
Մառախուղը սփռվում է սարի ստորոտին, բայց գագաթը
միշտ զգում է ճառագայթն արևի:
Արևի շողի տակ մառախուղը հալչում է, իսկ դու Իմ Սերը
գիտես:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 3*


Ուսուցիչը ձեզ հետ ուրախանում է կյանքում գործունեության երջանկությանը,
երբ այն դեպի բարին է ուղղված:

Մինչև երեսուն տարեկան` անհրաժեշտ կենտրոնները 
քնած են:
Լույսի բոցի հետևանքների արտահայտման համար տասնհինգ տարին
սովորական ժամանակաշրջան է:
Լույսի ծիլերն ավելի շուտ են հայտնվում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Նոյեմբեր 4*


Զգուշությունը դատողություններում` միայն կօգնի Իմ գործին:
Ըմբռնում և ողորմածություն ցուցաբերեք օտար ուսմունքներին:
Որտեղ անկարող են բառերը` կհամոզեն կյանքի երևույթները:
Բացահայտեք փոքրաքանակ ընտրյալներին և խնամքով վանեք
անպատրաստների հակաչարախոսությունները:
Երբ բացահայտված են աշխարհիկ կյանքի երջանիկ պայմանները, 
ոգին նախանշված տաճար չի մտնի:
Երջանկությունը թակում է սրտերի դռները, սակայն Ավետմումը 
դժվար է ներթափանցում:
Երջանկությունն իրեն վտարող շատերից հեռացել է:
Համադրեք կյանքի երևույթները:
Ես Բարիք եմ հղում:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 5*


Ամեն դեպք համարեք նախասահմանում:
Դեպքերի հայտնությունը Մենք ենք նախատեսում:
Թվացյալ ամեն մի պատահար` ապագայի էջ է ձեզ համար:
Կարող եք աշխատել հանգիստ և առույգաբար:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 6*


Ուսուցիչը ցանկանում է ցույց տալ, թե որքան ճակատամարտեր են գնում
Սպիտակ Օթյակի պատերի տակ:
Տիեզերքը հասկանալու ժամը շուտով կհնչի:
Երբ հրաշք է կատարվում, ասես լույս է վառվում, և այդ պահին ոչ ոք
մութ սենյակ չի երևակայում:
Աստված բոլոր աշխարհները գիտի, դու սիրիր և արարիր, և ամբողջ
ուրախությունը կգա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Նոյեմբեր 7*


Մորիան սովոր է կռվի, և Իմ զավակները կռվում
պետք է իմաստուն լինեն:
Կռվի մեջ կիրականանա միավորումն ազգերի:
Ես սիրում եմ հոգու հզորության դրսևորումները:
Այժմ կռվեք իմաստուն, Մեր թշնամիները ձերն են դառնում:
Սեր և ուժ եմ ձեզ հղում:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 8*


Հզոր կռիվ մղեք:
Կարճ է մարդու մասին ուսմունքը և երկար է ճանաչումը:

Եվ վարագույրը բարձրանում է և մտնում է անսպասելին:
Միտքը չի հասկանում սրտին, բայց սիրտը գիտե:
Չեմ խոսում այսօրվա գործերի մասին:

Իրադարձությունների զգացումը ոգին լցնում է տագնապով` հոսանքները
դողում են:
Եվ աշխարհի իրադարձությունները միահյուսվում են մարդու կյանքի հետ,
և լարերն ավելի բարդ են հնչում:
Արարչի գործերի զգացումը չպետք է շփոթեցնի 
ռազմիկներին, այլ թևավորի:
Կոփեք ձեր նետերը: Ձեզ սեր եմ հղում:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 9*


Զավակներս, կգան դեպի ձեզ, և կգրեն ձեզ, և կներկայացնեն ձեզ, և
կնսեմացնեն ձեզ, և կվեհացնեն ձեզ,
Սակայն ձեր համար կփայլկտան ճանապարհային այս նշանները, և
ձեր կոշիկները կմաքրվեն սարերի ձյուներում:
Ուսուցիչը ձեր օրերը կզարդարի կանաչ դափնիներով և
կցուցադրի Ուսուցչի ապաքինող անուշահոտերը:

Դուք երջանիկ եք, երբ ստանում եք հակադիր ուժերի երևույթները,
ինչը խորհրդանշում է ձեր պայքարն Ինձ համար:

Մի վախեցիր հանգստից, օդը լարված է, և սիրո
կարմիր խաչը կծածկի ձեր մարտի դաշտը,
և կհառնի երգը ներդաշնակության:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Նոյեմբեր 10*


Կյանքում հրաշք է տեղի ունենում, բացեք ձեր աչքերը`
կտեսնեք:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 11*


Ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կընկնի, և շատ բան կիրագործվի, և կբացահայտենք
անհրաժեշտ նշանները:
Արևի շողը ոչ միշտ է տեսանելի աչքին, բայց արևը միշտ
տաքացնում է երկիրը:
Դուք տաքացած եք, իսկ տաքացած ոգին երբեք հոգու ցուրտը 
չի պատկերացնում:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 12*

Կգնան ոչ պիտանիները` իմաստությամբ է որոշվում Նոր Ռասայի
զարգացման ծրագիրը:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 13*


Ուսուցչի ձեռքը բացահայտել է ճառագայթների ուժը:
Մորիան լցնում է մեր օրգանիզմը հանգստության հզորությամբ:
Կարողացիր գիտակցել կազդուրիչ շողարձակումը:
Եվ երբ գալիս է ներդաշնակության հանգստությունը, այդժամ սրվում է
նաև նետերի ուժը:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 14*

Խստապահանջորեն լուսավոր գործ եք ձեռնարկում, բայց լույսն
Իմ դրոշի ձեզ հովանի կլինի և կուղղորդի դեպի Իմ
      Ճշմարտության հայտնության ճանապարհ:
Կարողացեք սկսել, իսկ ձեզ վահան ուղարկել Ուսուցիչը կարող է:
Ես զգում եմ հաջողությունն այն, որն ուղեկցում է
Կամքիս կատարմանը:
Եվ Սողոմոնի մատանիով Վկայում եմ և Կնքում եմ:
Ես տվել եմ, Ես տալիս եմ, Ես կտամ:
Ոչ թե ոչնչության, այլ փառքի վրա ցուցաբերեք ձեր եռանդը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

* Նոյեմբեր 14*


Ես ասում եմ, արթուն մնացեք:
Միաձուլեք ձեր ուժն ու ըմբռնողությունը:
Մատանիս կկնքի Իմ Ուսմունքն արտահայտողների
երջանկությունը:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 15*


Բարձրագույն թրթիռների մեջ մարմինը փոխակերպվում է:
Մարմինը վախենում է ոգուց, ինչպես ստրուկը` տիրոջից:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 16*


Ուսուցիչը տառապել է լավագույն գաղափարների համար:
Մարդիկ համառելու են դեպի Լույսը ճանապարհին,
Խավարն ավելի հաճելի է խլուրդների աչքերին:
Սերն ու իմացությունն ամեն ինչ կհաղթահարեն:
Ձեր ոգին վեր կհառնի, և չըմբռնված բաները, հեռագրասյուների նման,
արագորեն կանցնեն-կգնան:
Ժպտացեք ձեր ճանապարհի դժվարություններին:
Երաշխավորում եմ` կհաղթեք:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 17*


Զավակներս, դուք չեք նկատում, թե ինչ կռիվ է ձեր շուրջ,
մութ ուժերը կռվում են գաղտնի և բացահայտ:
Ոգին ձեր, ամբարտակի պես, ալիքներն են պոկում:
Բայց մի վախեցիր, սիրտ, դու հաղթելու՛ ես անկասկած:
Աճում է սիրտը և իմացություն է կուտակվում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Նոյեմբեր 19*


Հրաշքը ձեր կողքին է, բայց կռվի աղմուկի հետևում դուք այն չեք լսում:
Հոգին փոխանցելու միջոցների բազմազանության մեջ Աստծո ճանապարհներն    
անիմանալի են, և խոտի ցողունը կարող է փոխանցել
սալիկը Պատվիրանների:

Նավը բախվում է տարբեր ալիքների հետ և այնուամենայնիվ հասնում է
նավահանգստին:
Մաքուր գործը ստորգետնյա ամուր արմատներ է թողնում:
Վահանս դռան վերևում չէ, բայց Իմ դրոշը կծածանվի 
եկողների սրտերում:

Նիզակներից չվախենաք, և չսարսափեք կարիճներից`
ձեր մարմին թույն չի թափանցի:

Ես` սրինգն եմ, առավոտյան նախիրը կանչող:
Ես` աղբյուրն եմ, վշտի շրթերը ողողող:
Ես` Տաճարի սյան հզորությունն եմ:
Համեցե՛ք, արթուններ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Նոյեմբեր 20*


Իմ կողմից ձեզ ուղղված կյանքի ուսմունքը, զավակներս,
Տիեզերքի երևույթների ըմբռնմանը հասնելու
ամենակարճ ճանապարհն է:
Պետք է հասկանալ անկատարելության խոչընդոտները:
Բժիշկը կարող է բուժել միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ պարզ են 
հիվանդության չափերը:
Մեծահարուստը կույր է հաճախ աշխարհի երևույթների հանդեպ:
Հազվադեպ է լինում, որ զբաղված մարդիկ իրենց աչքն ապագային հառնեն:
Մարդկային պատմության մեջ ցեղերի միաձուլման մեծահզոր
պատերազմն է սկսվել,
Եվ ճակատամարտի պահին ամեն մի զինվոր երդվել է
իր զենքը կրել:
Աստծո նախախնամությունն առաջնորդում է ազգերին մարտերի ուղիով:
Եվ դուք, Իմ զինվորներ, ծածկվեք Աստծո Կամքի վահանով, և
Աստծո երգը ձեզ հետ կլինի:

Ջրհեղեից առաջ մարդիկ և ամուսնանում էին, և կերուխում էին անում, և
և առևտրով էին զբաղված, բայց Նոյն արդեն ընտրում էր լավագույն
կաղնիներն իր տապանի համար:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Նոյեմբեր 21*


Ժպիտով ընդունեք կյանքի դպրոցը դաժան:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 22*


Ավելի լավ է Առաջնորդի հետևից քայլել գիշերային
 արահետով, քան ուղի փնտրել խավարում:
Թունավոր ժամանակները կացնեն, զավակներս, բայց դուք,
պահպանվածներդ, նոր ճանապարհով կմտնեք Նոր
Աշխարհ:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 23*


Ամբողջ աշխարհը` մարմինն է Աստծո, և Մեր կամքը հրաման է կրում.
լավագույնս արտահայտել Կամքը Բարձրյալի:
Ծառան ծառայում է Տիրոջը, և Ամենաբարին մեզ թույլատրում է
Լույսի տոնակատարության համար ընտրել լավագույն զգեստներ:
Մեր եռանդին համապատասխան ստանում ենք մեր ոգու հագուստի գույնը:
Եվ խաչն Ընդունողը, Արհեստավորը Բարի,
վկավկայություն է տալիս հրին մեր հարության`
դեպի Աստծո Փառքի ճանաչման Տաճարը տանող
աստիճանների առջև:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Նոյեմբեր 24*


Քո երջանկությունը` Աշխարհի արմատների մեջ Աստվածային
էներգիան բացահայտելն է: 
Ուրիշներին թող մանգոյի տերևները հաշվելը`
ինքդ կեր պտուղները:
Ճանաչիր արմատներն ու պտուղները, և ուրիշներին տուր տերևները,
նրանք փոխվում են ամեն տարի:

Արարչի համակարգը դուրս է մարդկության սովորույթից:

Նորից մոռացել են Աստծո պայքարի մասին, դպրոցում ոչ ոք չի մնում
թշնամու գրոհի պահին:
Այժմ ավելի բարդ ժամանակներ են, քան դուք կարծում եք:
Թշնամությունն այսքան ուժեղ երբեք չի եղել:
Բայց ժամը հասել է:
Ազգի թշնամական ուժերը չեն ենթարկվում Ճակատագրին:
Հեռացող ռասան կործանում է ընտրված ժառանգորդներին, և
Մենք պետք է պահպանենք նրանց:
Ճակատագիրը կարելի է հեշտացնել, և պայքարը կարող է
արագ վերջանալ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Նոյեմբեր 26*


Մաքուր և լրջորեն սկսեք Իմ գործը:
Հիշեք, որ լավագույն գործերը դժվարությամբ են սկսվում:
Տաճարն այժմ կողպված է, և աղոթքներն էլ մոռացվել են կռվում,
բայց  հնամաշ պատերով մագլցում են  ոգու ծաղիկները:

Աշխարհի նոր աստիճանն Արարողի Ձեռքը ոչինչ չի
կասեցնի:

Ասեմ ձեզ, Մորիայի վահանը ծածկված է նետերով, բայց Ոգու Տոնակատարությանը
կհավաքվենք հաղթանակած:
Մտածեք հաղթանակի մասին:

Ժամանակավորապես մի կողմ դրեք խաղաղ կյանքի մտքերը, արթուն կացեք,
զինվորները պահակ են կանգնել:
Գիտեմ, դուք պատրաստ եք դպրոցիս ճանապարհը զարդարել ծաղիկներով,
բայց ժամանակը ցրտոտ է:
Լավ կլինի ամեն ինչ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Նոյեմբեր 27*


Եթե չեք ցուցաբերում վախ` լավ օրինակ եք ցուցաբերում
շրջապատի մարդկանց:
Սովորեցնում եմ ձեզ լուսավոր դիմավորել փորձի դրսևորումները:
Բացատրում եմ ձեզ` Ես արագացնում եմ ճակատագիրը և ճանապարհին սովորեցնում եմ
ոգիների հայտնությանը:
Օտար հոգու հայտնությամբ է ձեր հզորությունն աճում:
Կհասնեք սահմանվածին, ուր Քրիստոս է ձեզ կանչել:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 29*


Ապագայի հանդեպ ցուցաբերեք ձգտում և ուժերը բազում
ակամա կծառայեն ձեզ:
Ամենատարբեր գործիքներից նվագախումբ է կազմվում,
բայց նվագն ավարտվել է`և հչյունները թռչում են պատուհանից դուրս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Նոյեմբեր 30*


Թանկարժեք է Մորիայի ուսմունքը, կյանքի արահետով ուղեկցող:
Հաջորդում են իրար տեսակները մութ մարդկանց, իսկ կրակը հոգու
հազվադեպ է լուսավորում:
Վարելահողը դարավոր վարել չեն էլ սկսել, որքա՜ն շատ է
դժգոհությունն ու պառակտումը:
Հրեշտակների թասերը մարդկանց չեն վախեցնում:
Բայց եթե գնացքում մարդիկ վաղանցիկ ճամփորդներ են,
ուրեմն որքա՜ն վաղանցիկ է Աշխարհի համար կյանքը
երկրային:

Երկնային բարձունքներում արտահայտվող երջանկությունը արիություն է բերում
ճշմարտության մարտիկներին:
Ճշմարտությունը երբեմն խորհրդանիշներով է քողարկվում:
Միտքը չի կարող հասկանալ կյանքի համեմատությունները, և պետք է
բացատրել կենցաղային օրինակներով:
Մարդը կարիք ունի ծանոթ կերպարների, և այդ ցնորական
ճանապարհով է, որ հոգին կառուցում է 
տունն իր իսկական:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Դեկտեմբեր  1*


Ձեռքս հեռացնում է ձեր վտանգները, որքան որ ճակատագիրը
Ինձ թույլ է տալիս:
Գետնից սարի գագաթը թվում է անհասանելի, բայց միևնույն է կհասնենք:



- - - - - - -



*Դեկտեմբեր  2*


Ամեն մի բարի ձգտում օգնում է գործին:
Կարևոր է արձակել նետերն Իմ միջոցով կամ անմիջականորեն,
բայց ուղերձը բարի թող լինի:
Կարելի է ուղարկել այն նույնիսկ ավազակին:
Հանուն Իմ գործի կարող եք դա էլ պահանջել, բայց առանց զայրույթի,
և ուղարկելով բարու ուժն արարիչ:
Զայրույթը ծնում է զայրույթ, բայց Իմ զավակները հաղթում ենք կարմիր բոցը 
կապույտ ճառագայթով:
Կապույտ ճառագայթը կրակ է հանգցնում:
Կապույտ ճաևագայթի էներգիայով կարող եք տաճար կերտել, և
ալ ամպով ոչնչացնել լավագույն ծիլերը ձեր մեջ:
Շատ աշտարակներ ունի Մորիան և հայտնությունների պահապաններ
Հիմալայների լանջերին:
Հիշեք, որ առանց ուղեկից ոչ ոք չի անցնի ձնե
պահակակետերը:
Հսկաները սառույցների մեջ հսկում են աշխարհի գետը:
Սառույցները ծաղկում են մաքուր կրակով, և օդն օզոնով է հագեցել:



- - - - - - -



*Դեկտեմբեր  6*


Վարդի ընկնող թերթիկի մեջ անգամ լսել հղված կոչը:
Կյանքը լիքն է կոչերով, կրակը հասցնում է դրանք գաղտնիքների բարձունքին: 

Մաքուր արցունքներ են բերում Մորիայի վարդերը:
Բարին չի ժանգոտվում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

* Դեկտեմբեր  7*


Իմ ձեռքը ձեզ օգնություն է բերում` սիրո հրաշքն Եմ բերում:
Մորիան հոգատարություն արտահայտելու բազում նշաններ է ցուցաբերում:



- - - - - - -



*Դեկտեմբեր  8*


Իմ ձեռքերը լիքն են բարիքներով, բայց դիմադրությունը
պետք է կասեցնել:
Կարտահայտեմ ուսմունքի ուժը սահմանափակ մտքերի վրա:



- - - - - - -



*Դեկտեմբեր  9*


Ցուցաբերեցի ապաքինող օդի հրաշքը,
կյանքի ահը հալվում է մայրամուտի մաքուր շողերում:
Ցուցաբերեք հաստատումն իմաստության, ցուցաբերեք հանգստություն:
Մորիան լսում է, որ տանջում են ձեզ անորոշ ստվերները, 
բայց նրանք, ովքեր ծիծաղելու կգան, - սկսելու են աղոթել:



- - - - - - -



*Դեկտեմբեր 23*


Ավելի իմաստուն է ձեզ թույլ տալ սովորել կյանքի երևույթների վրա:
Ես շատ բան ցույց կտամ կյանքում, իսկ դու նկատիր միայն:
Երևակայությունը ոչինչ է կյանքի համեմատ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Դեկտեմբեր 24*


Աստվածային իմաստության երևույթների ճանաչման համար ոչինչ
որպես խոչընդոտ չպետք է ծառայի: 
Տարբեր գործիքներ են պահանջում տարբեր խնդիրները:



- - - - - - -



*Դեկտեմբեր 25*


Շատ պարտեզների համար պիտանի չեն Մորիայի ծաղիկները, բայց նրանք
ծաղկում են նույնիսկ սառցադաշերում:
Ինչպես բուժիչ խոտաբույսերը, Իմ տերևներն էլ
կօգնեն շատ վերքեր փարատել:



- - - - - - -



*Դեկտեմբեր 26*


Ի հայտ եմ բերում ուժեր` լսել և տեսնել:
Գլխավորը`որակն օդի և ոգու հստակությունը:

Կյանքի հանգույցները արագ են քանդվում:



- - - - - - -



*Դեկտեմբեր 27*


Թող երջանիկ որսորդը վայրագ տանջողների դեմ ցուցաբերի
քաջություն:
Իսկական, խիստ և խոր արվեստի արտահայտման մասին
լավ է ցույց տալ մարդկանց ճշմարիտ 
դատողություն:
Վատ է հաշտվել դատարկ արտաքինի և զավեշտախաղի աղմուկի հետ:
Գիտակցությունը պայծառանում է, և ուժեղանում է փորձը կյանքի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Դեկտեմբեր 29*


Դուք արտահայտում եք Իմ գործերի սկիզբը մաքուր դաշտի տարածքում:
Ես ժամանակ կնշանակեմ ամեն մի մաքուր ձեռնարկ
արտահայտելու համար:
Կարիքը չի խոցի ձեր աչքերը:
Մարդկային օրենսգրքերը չեն խախտի ձեր շարքերը:
Տգետների ու չարերի մեջ ջահը կրելը 
երջանկություն համարեք:
Մենք որոշել ենք ցուցաբերել վայրագ սրտերի ուսման ուղիները,
փափկեցնել նրանց գեղցկության հետ միաձուլմամբ:
Բայց մութ ոգու մետաղը սառն է ավելի և ավելի ամուր`
քան խոսքերը երջանկության:
Միայն աշխատանքով է ձեռքը ճշմարտության քարուքանդ անում
ճաղերը բանտի:
Վերևից են թափվում ճշմարտության խոսքերը, բայց մարդիկ հորինել են
հովանոցներ և ծածկվել են Տիրոջ ամպերի ամպրոպից:
Բայց տարափը կհասնի չորացած սրտերին:

Կուրացնում ենք չարության ոտնձգությունները և կայծակով լուսավորում ենք
արդար ճամփան:
Արտահայտված սրտին ըմբռնում կհղենք:
Կասկածել կարող է կույրը միայն:
Ապագայի վերելքների համար համբերություն ցուցբերեք:



- - - - 



*Դեկտեմբեր 31*


Ես երջանկություն եմ ձեզ ներկայացնում, ընդունեք այն և սովորեք
հասկանալ գրվածը:
Ամենն, ինչ կարելի է անվախճան արագացնել,
կարագացնենք:
Կյանքը բացում է երախը, բայց ոգին աննկուն է:
Իրադարձություններով հարուստ նոր տարին կարող եք հանգիստ 
սկսել:
Ոգու ալիքները փրփրում են:
Բարեմաղթանքս հղում Եմ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*1922*




*Հունվար 1*


Մարդկային կյանքի կեսն անցնում է աստղային ոլորտի հետ
շփվելով, բայց մարդիկ չեն հիշում:
Մարդիկ նկրտված են դեպի գիտելիքը, բայց այն չեն նկատում:
Դուք շրջապատված եք անցյալի և ապագայի գիտությամբ:
Օրհնյալ է նա, ով կհասկանա գալիքի գիտելիքը և
նախասահմանումների անկրկնելիությունը:
Սերը ձեզ ցույց կտա Նոր կյանքի հաստատման
սահմանը:
Ապագան ճանաչելու հրաշքը կհայտնվի առանց թնդանոթների, բայց 
զանգի ղողանջը կկանչի ճամփորդներին, անտառում մոլորված: 



- - - - - - -



*Հունվար 2*


Պետք չէ ընկճվել, դուք նախազգուշացվել եք պայքարի մասին,
նույնիսկ անունը Մորիայի հակազդեցություն է ծնում: 
Զարմանալի չէ, որ խավարամիտները փորձում են վիրավորել
Իմ ռազմիկներին, բայց արթուն է Առաջնորդն Անտեսանելի:
Ձեր պոռթկումները հասկանալի են. չտեսնելով հրամանատարին,
զինվորները տրտնջում են խրամատում, բայց նա միշտ կապի մեջ է`
հեռախոսով ու հեռադիտակով:
Ընդունեք մարտը, Իմ Անունը փորձեք	 պահպանել: 
Փոքրին սարսափելի է մռնչոցը, ատամները մեծի ծիծաղն են միայն բերում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունվար 3*


Ցուցաբերենք հաստատումը Մեր գոյության:
Ցուցաբերենք կյանքը երջանիկ անցնելու ուսմունքը մաքուր:
Մի հոգնեք մտքերով, ուսմունքի փորձերը յուրացնելուց հետո 
լայն ճանապարհով կընթանաք:
Բարիք ենք գործում նպատակասլաց, այլ ոչ թե մղումով:
Աշխատել պետք է մաքուր ոգով միայն, մնացածը կգա
առանց դիտավորության:



- - - - - - -



*Հունվար 4*


Ճառագայթը ցրում է ամպերը, նոր ուղի է հղված
հաղթողին:



- - - - - - -



*Հունվար 6*


Հաղորդակցությունն ավելի լավ է, երբ չոր է ճամփան:
Ժպիտ է անհրաժեշտ`լացն արգելափակում է հոսանքը:
Կարելի է օգտվել որոշ գեղձերից, քանի դեռ նրանք
արտաթորում չեն գրգռել:
Արցունքների ամպով աշխարհն անհրաժեշտ հոսանքներ է կասեցնում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունվար 7*


Մեր Տաճարը կառուցվում է կյանքի անթիվ պայմանների 
միջև:
Պայքար ենք ցուցաբերում, և նրա ամեն քար աշխատանքի քրտինքով է թրջված:
Հիշելով դպրոցի մասին, պատկերացրեք ձեզ Մեր հավերժական
Կառույցը: 

Բարձունքը կանգնած է միայնակ` զգացմունքը միայնության
նրան չի լքում:
Թե զգացմունքն այդ ձեզ էլ է ծանոթ, ձեզ` բարեմաղթանք:
Դուք արդեն Մեր ճամփին եք, բայց միայնակ բարձունքը ձյուներով սնուցում է 
հովիտների գետերը և դաշտերի բերքն է աճեցնում:
Արևն իր առաջին ճառագայթը հղում է գագաթին:
Եվ լուսինը իրեն է նայում սառցադաշտերում:
Եվ ոչ ոք չգիտի տաք աղբյուրների ընդերքները:
Եվ ծիծաղում են ձների տակից ելնող տաք գոլորշու վրա:
Միայնության սուրբ զգացումը թող չվախեցնի, այլ 
լուսավորի ձեզ սիրով:
Ես ցուցաբերում եմ սեր և կայծակ:
Արարող շրթունքները կարող են և արգելել:
Երբ բաց է ուսմունքը, նահանջելը վտանգավոր է:
Թուլամիտներ պետք չեն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունվար 9*


Ժպտացեք: Ուրախությամբ եմ արտահայտում Քրիստոսի Ուսմունքի 
էությունը, ուրախություն աշխարհի վեհությանը, ուրախություն
արտահայտված աշխատանքին, ուրախություն մաքուր հոգնությանը: 



- - - - - - -



*Հունվար 10*


Վահանն Իմ կարող եք կրել:
Ամեն մաքուր մտադրության վրա` Փառքն է Աստծո:



- - - - - - -



*Հունվար 11*


Արևելքից և Արևմուտքից կգան Իմ զորքերը, և կճանաչեմ հաղթողների մեջ 
Ես Իմ ընտրյալներին:
Եվ Իմ դրյալներին դուք էլ կճանաչեք:
Խոտերն աճում են, կատարելով Կամքն Արարչի:
Մարդկային հոգին բարձր է բույսերից, և նրա առաքելությունը
Մեր Ուսմունքի մեջ գերազանցում է բարիքի մասին մտքին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունվար 13*


Դուք ստեղծեցիք մի գործ, որը մեծահարուստն անգամ անկարող է ստեղծել:  
Բայց բերվող մաքուր զոհին Աստված վերադարձնում է
մաքուր հավատով Իսահակին զոհաբերողին:
Եվ Մորիայի Սարն էլ, ընդունելով զոհաբերությունը, 
սրտի գանձը կպահպանի:
Փոքր չէ գործը, որ դուք ձեռնարկեցիք,
Եվ առանց գոռոզամտության ու եսասիրական շահերի
ձեր կարողությունը դրեցիք ցույց տրված զոհասեղանին:
Խոսելով  ճշմարտության մասին, մի՞թե կարող եմ լռել 
բքի ցրտի մեջ հունձքին օգնություն ցուցաբերողների մասին:
Պահպանելով Իմ օրենսգիրքը` կլինեք պահպանված:
Որտեղ որ հայտնվեմ Ես, կարիքը կվերանա:
Հանգստությունը` Ճշմարտության լույսի մեջ է:
Ցույց տրված Սարը` հանձնարարություն է, այլ ոչ փորձություն:



- - - - - - -



*Հունվար 14*


Մառախուղը դժվար է մարմնական աչքի համար միայն,
բայց կյանքի երևույթները նկատողը տեսնում է ընթացքը դեպքերի:
Մեր հաղթահարված Դարպասները ձեզ տանում են
անթիվ-անհամար հարստությունների:
Ամեն մի սերմնահատիկ` ոսկի արևի, - վահան է ձեզ համար 
երկրի լուսնային փայլքից:
Պետք է կամ արևի կամ լուսնի ճանապարհն ընտրել:
Արևն օրը լցնում է հրաշքներով, իսկ լուսինը ծնում է 
փոփոխական ուրվականներ:
Հաստատվելով ակընհայտում, քայլիր արևի հետ, 
և օրն էլ հեքիաթ է կդառնա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունվար 15*


Ավազներում ջուր մի փնտրիր, սառույցը տապի մեջ չի ծնվի:
Վերին ճանապարհները տանում են գագաթը սարի:



- - - - - - -



*Հունվար 16*


Ձեր հանդեպ Իմ մշտական ուշադրության և սիրո մեջ
հաստատվեք:
Երջանկություն են բերում բազում հարյուրամյակներում 
կուտակված գործերը:



- - - - - - -



*Հունվար 18*


Իմ նշանի տակ կհավաքեմ նոր մարդկանց:
Հաստատվեք մտքի մեջ` ներգրավել ժողովրդին և կառուցել
Իմ Տաճարը ձեռքով ժողովրդի:
Մի հապաղեք, կանչում է Մորիան:
Հաստատվեք և կառուցեք ճանապարհն Ինձ ուղղված:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունվար 21*


Ամեն օրվա կյանքով Ես ձեզ ուսմունք եմ ցուցաբերում:
Մի վախեցեք պակասամիտներից` չոր տերևների պես նրանք կքշվեն հեռու:



- - - - - - -



*Հունվար 23*


Հոգևոր ուրախություն եմ Ես բերում:
Իմ աջը ձեր մաքուր մտքերի վերևում է:
Մորիան ձեզ սովորեցնում է աղերսել մաքուր Եղբայրներին 
լեռնային ճամփի աստիճանները ցույց տալու մասին:

Ձեռքով կարելի է հաղորդել լավագույն հոսանքները:
Ձեռքով կարելի է նաև ծովը կասեցնել:
Պղտոր գիտակցությամբ հոսանքը փոխանցել անկարելի է, 
խելամիտ է դիպչելու պահին սեփական ուժը գիտակցել:



- - - - - - -



*Հունվար 24*


Նման եղեք թռչնի երգին և արևի ճառագայթին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունվար 25*


Ձեզ ի հայտ եմ բերում կյանքի մեծ դպրոցը:
Կարող եք սովորել տարբեր պատկերների համեմատության իմաստությունը:
Թող չթուլանա մաքուր ձգտումը, և Ես ցույց կտամ 
ուղին ընտրյալների:
Մահացու մթնոլորտում դպրոցների կենտրոնացումը
վտանգավոր եմ համարում; մարդիկ համառում են
ընտրած ցանկություններում, բայց ուժը հաճախ թույլ է,
և պատկերը միայն ուղեղն է ծնվում:
Ուժեղ տեսիլքների համար պետք են թե հող՝ էլեկտրականությամբ հարուստ, 
և թե հանգստի գիտակցում:



- - - - - - -



*Հունվար 26*


Իմ Ձեռքը ձեզ պաշտպանության վահան է ծառայում:

Ձեռքով, Համարում եմ, ամպը Կցրեմ:



- - - - - - -



*Հունվար 27*


Ուսուցիչը կհոգա անհնազանդների մասին:

Ուսուցիչը խնդրում է կարդալ Օրիգենեսի աշխատությունները, -
դուք հասկանալ կսկսեք սխալները եկեղեցու:
Նրա դպրոցի կանոններն օգտակար են այժմեականությանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունվար 28*


Անունն Իմ ձեր թշնամիներին հակամարտություն է սովորեցնում: 
Եվ Իմ պատգամավորները պետք է կռվի մեջ ձեզ օգնեն:
Ձեր հողեղեն հիմքը կայուն չէ, բայց Անտեսանելի Դաշնակիցների
հովանու տակ կարելի է հաղթել:



- - - - - - -



*Հունվար 29*


Մորիայի Երկիրը կգտնի լավագույն քարտաշնեերին:
Ես, Ես, Ես ընդունեցի:
Ես, Ես, Ես կհաստատեմ վահանը, և թշնամիների նետերը կփետրազարդեն
վահանը հաղթանակի:
Ձեր մենամարտին անհրաժեշտ ժամանակ տրամադրեք,
Արքան ժամանում է գիշերվա ժամին:
Օտարի ձայնը օտար է հավատարիմներին:
Արևն առավոտյան վաղ արթնացողի համար է:
Բայց մութ են առավոտյան չարթնացողները:

Ես ձեզ հետ եմ և կպաշտպանեմ:
Ամեն ոք իր ուղին է կերտում:



- - - - - - -



*Հունվար 30*


Պետք է լուսաբանել գռեհիկ երևույթները:
Մորիան` պայքարում է:
Գթասրտության ձեռքը` խոցում է:
Մորիայի ուսմունքին հետևեք:
Պետք է սովորեցնել մարդկության համար ընդհանուր
հնարավորությունների շրջանակներում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Փետրվար 2*


Մաքուր գործը տրվում է տարբեր միջոցներով:
Բազում մարմիններով են լեցուն փողոցները, բայց լուսոլորտների լույսը 
աղոտ է:
Ըմբռնում ցուցաբերեք:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 3* 


Ամեն ինչի իմաստը` լավ տեսանելի է ռուսական իրավիճակում.
ոչ տնտեսությունը, ոչ կարիքը չփակեցին դեպի Մեզ բերող ուղիները:
Կառարկեք. աղքատությունն ու երեխաները խանգարում են: 
Բայց մանուկները` ծաղիկներն են աշխարհի, և աղքատության քողն էլ`
մաքրման նվեր է:
Կասեն. հեշտ է Աստծո մասին վկայել, երբ հարուստ ես, - բայց կարիք  
դուք էլ եք տեսել:
Լավ է ընկերների և աջակիցների հետ լինել, - բայց դուք թե լեղի, 
և թե քարե սրտեր էլ եք տեսել:
Զորքին պիտանի չէ այն առաջնորդն, ով կռվում չի եղել:
Մղելով դեպի սարերը, դեպի կյանքն եմ Զինում ձեզ:
Զգում եմ, այսօրվանը չէ ուսմունքս, բայց նոր կյանք եմ Նախանշում:
Մի մնացեք մեռյալների հետ, աճում են ձեր օգնականները:
Ոչ թե հրաշք, այլ կոփված սրաշեղբ է ձեր կյանքը:
Դեպի Տաճար գալիս, կանցնեք ճանապարհի և կեղտը, և փոշին:

Աղքատի ուրախությունն էլ արևի համար մեծ բան է:
Ես ձեզ հետ եմ միշտ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Փետրվար 5*


Հասկացեք, մեռելների հետ չէ, որ պետք է գնաք:

Եթե մարդու հետ առընչվելն ունի նշանակություն, ուրեմն
Մեզ հետ առընչվելը նշանակալի է առավել:
Մարդու հետ առընչվելը տևական է լինում, սակայն
Մեզ հետ առընչվելն էներգիա է հաղորդում
Մեր որոշած ժամանակի համաձայն:

Հաճախ հասարակ սրբապատկերը սիրելի է շքեղ պատկերից:
Հրաշքն աննկատելի է կյանք ներթափանցում:
Մաքուր ուսմունքն առաջ մղելու համար ժամանակ է անհրաժեշտ:
Այդ ժամանակը վերապրեք:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 6*


Երեկ շոշափոցինք լուսոլորտի հարցը` ամեն մեկը տեսնում է
աստղային պատկերներն իր լուսոլորտի գույնի միջով:
Որքան ներդաշնակ է լուսոլորտի հնչողությունը, այնքան ճշգրիտ է և պատկերը:
Ում մոտ զարգացած է պարտքի զգացումը, նա կտեսնի այն
ամենից առաջ:
Իսկ ում ձգում է սերը, կձգվի դեպի սահմանները սիրո և,
լիացած ուրախությամբ, ամենից առաջ
կտեսնի ուրախությունը գեղեցկության:
Բայց  ճշմարտության բոլոր գույներով շողացող քարը
կարտացոլի ամբողջ մեծ ապագան:
Պետք է գնահատել նաև միագույն քարը:

Սովորում ենք ժպտալ սխալներին:
Գրքերը նման են անցողիկ մտքերի, պետք է ընտրել նրանց:
Շատ թեթև բաներ հիրավի անօգուտ են Ինձանից ուսմունք
ստանալու համար:
Անտառում հատապտուղ հավաքելիս, միայն ամենալավերն են ընտրում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Փետրվար 7*


Պահապան եղեք: Թող անմաքուր ոչինչ չթափանցի
Իմ Տուն:
Իմ Գործի դավաճաններին կուղարկեմ կայծակներ:
Այդ անմիտների վրա սարսափ կբերեմ:
Հարգողների համար հրաշք ցուցաբերենք:
Բարեմաղթանք ցուցաբերենք Իմ նշանը պահպանողներին:
Ես կհղեմ ձեզ Իմ Խոսքը, տարեք Այն ուսանողներին:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 8*


Մեր խնդիրն է օգնել մարդկությանը:
Հաճախ յոգը, միանալով Աստծոն, ձգտում է մոռանալ Երկիրը:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 10*


Ամպերի միջից արևի ժպիտը փայլք է տալիս ծիածանին:
Ժպտալով գալիք Լուսավոր Օրվա ցողի կաթիլների միջից, 
կհիշեք Լուսոլորտն Ուսուցչի:

Իմ Անունն անարգում են, խեղաթյուրում և ավիրում են գործերս,
բայց Ես համբերում եմ:
Օտար ձեռքերով Իմ վահանը վնասում են, բայց Նոր ռասայի
արմատներն ամրանում են: 

Լսիր ճշմարտությունը` քո մութ ամպերը, - չլսված համաշխարհային
աղետի գիտակցումից են:

Կույրերն ուրախանում են, խուլերը` երգում, բայց տեսնողները
մշուշով ու վշտով են համակվում:
Թուլամիտ է կռվի պահին խաղաղությամբ 
լցվողը:
Հինգ տարում դար է ապրված, իսկ մարդկային միտքն  իր վազքը` 
դժբախտություն է համարում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Փետրվար 12*


Սփոփանք եմ ցուցաբերում ձեզ` մաքուր գաղափարները չեն մեռնում,
թեև բոլոր սառնամանիքները սպառնային սառույցներով:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 13* 


Պետք չէ դաժանորեն քննադատել կյանքի իրադարձությունները`
Նրանց շղթան դեպի դարպասներն է տանում:
Ճանապարհի քարերը հաղթահարելու համար մաքուր մտքեր են անհրաժեշտ:
Բարու մասին երազողը՝ բարի չէ, բայց դաժանության մեջ իրեն մեղադրելով,
ընդունում է հոգու աճը:
Հոգին չի ժանգոտում, և ոգին բյուրեղանում է:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 15*

Գալիք Ռուսաստանի դպրոցներում ոգու աճի ուղիները դասավանդվելու են
ամբողջ ճանապարհն անցածների կողմից:
Իմ ընտրյալները կտանեն Իմ պարզ Խոսքը նրա մասին, 
ինչը պատկանում է Մեծ Ազգին:
Սերը և անձնական, և ժողովրդական, և համաշխարհային՝
զոհաբերում կցուցաբերեն Սիրո Արարչին:
Օրհնություն և օգնություն ենք հղում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Փետրվար 16*


Երաժշտության մաքուր մտքերն օգնում են հոսանքի փոխանցմանը:
Աղոթում ենք գեղեցկության ձայներով ու պատկերներով:
Միտքն ու սիրտը չեն պայքարում միայն ստեղծագործման օվկիանում
լողալիս: 
Հոգու թռչունն էլ նույնիսկ դողդողում է ներդաշնակության
զեփյուռից:
Եվ փայլում է պողպատը խոսքի, ճշմարտության հնոցի միջից:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 17*


Իմաստունը չի վախենում:
Հրաշքն անսպասելիորեն է գալիս:
Ամեն նոր բան կարևոր է, երբեմն փոշու հատիկը` կարևոր է
սարից:

Պետք է երազել, երազանքի ուղին նոր պատուհան է տալիս:
Պատուհանը դեպի օդն է տանում:
Ցանկացողը ստանում է:
Ամեն ինչ նշանակություն ունի:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 18*


Հրաշքն արարվում է դեպի ապագա կյանք տանող ձգտումներում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Փետրվար 19*


Մի մտածեք ուտելիքի մասին`իսկ ուտելիքով իր մտքերը շոյող ծոմ պահողը  
շատ ավելի վատ է:
Ծղոտով չէ, որ պետք է նախապատրաստել մարմինը. հզորությունը տրվում է ոգով:
Տանջվել պետք չէ, ավելի լավ է  ուրախանալ ոգու ստեղծագործության
ամեն մի հատիկով:
Ստեղծագործող ուժ կա անգամ խավարամիտների մեջ:
Վերցրու մանրադիտակը, և կյանքը կլցվի հրաշալի
ձևերով:
Մթի մեջ աչքն ավելի լավ է տիրապետում հոգևոր տեսողությանը:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 20*


Ավելի իմաստուն է ոչ թե վշտանալ, այլ ուրախությամբ ձգտել:
Մտածել պետք է` մտքերը ծնում են գործեր:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 21*


Նոր երևույթների մեջ ցուցանշված պայքար նշմարեք:
Թե որքան է լարված կյանքը, դուք արդեն գիտեք:
Դժբախտությունը մերժողներին` երջանկություն առաջարկեցին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Փետրվար 23*


Կատաղի թշնամիների երևույթը գերադասելի համարեք փտած ընկերներից:

Ծիածանի լույսը միայն մարդուն է անտեսանելի, որովհետև շատ նուրբ են
ծիածանի թրթիռները:
Մանրամասները ծագում են, կախված տարբեր մարդկանց
լուսոլորտից և կարմայից:

Համարում եմ` թռչնակը ցրտից ցցում է փետուրները, բայց արևը
կբացի նրա թևերը:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 24*


Ռուս ժողովրդի բնավորությունը կլուսավորի նրանց ոգու գեղեցկությունը:
Մի լացիր այնտեղ, որտեղ արցունքների փոխարեն ոգու մթությունը խոցող
նետեր են անհրաժեշտ:

Ռուսաստանը կծաղկի արվեստով:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 25*


Շատ ուժ և հնարավորություններ տվեցիք Մեր Գործին,
թող հիմա ուրիշներն էլ չվախենան ծիծաղելի թվալ
հանուն Աստծո անվան:
Հիմա հանգստացեք նոր գրոհից առաջ, բայց հետո
մոտ են վերջին Դարպասները:
Խաղաղ ուսմունքներ չեմ քարոզում, կռվի մեջ հիշեք Իմ վահանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Փետրվար 26*


Նոր օրը բերում է նոր հնարավորություններ: 
Թռչնակը թռիչքից առաջ չի պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես է
օվկիանոսը թռչել-անցնելու:
Եթե դուք լսեիք անհապաղ իրագործվող ցանկությունների ձայները,
աշխարհը կկործանվեր:
Մի վախեցիր տրամադրություններից, նրանք փոխվում են տերևների պես:
Ձյան մաքուր առվակը կբերի ծարավի հագեցում:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 27*


Ձեզ դժվար է սպասել, բայց պատկերացրեք, թե որքան դժվար է
տեսնել շինությունը դեռևս առանց տանիքի:
Մարդկային ոգին բարու հետ է պայքարում:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 28*


Ուղևորների անհամբերությունը ճեպընթացին արագացնել 
չի կարող:
Նոր հանգամանքները նոր թռիչքներ են ծնում:
Մի շտապեք` ամեն ինչ կգա իր ժամին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մարտ 1*


Հրաշքն արարվում է: Դուք ցուցաբերում եք աշխատանք, անհրաժեշտ`
գալիք կյանքի արտահայտման համար:
Գործի դժվարությունները ոչ այլ ինչ են, քան ալմաստի հղկման ջանքերը:
Օտար կամքն անհրաժեշտ է ուղղել դեպի բարին,
ինչպես ալիքը` ջրաղացին:
Բայց քանի՜ ամբարտակ է կառուցում ջրաղացպանը, նախքան կուղղորդի
ալիքն աշխատունակ:
Բազկին ուժ է պետք և աչքին` համարձակություն,
նոր հնարավորություններ փորձելու համար:
Արժեքավոր է միայն սեփական ձեռքերով կատարած
աշխատանքը:
Գործով եք բացում փականները դարպասների, որոնք տանում են աշխարհներ,
դեպի ուր ձգտում եք:
Ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է, բայց համարեք, որ խոստացածը
սահմանված ժամին կստանաք:
Գնալ ցանկացողը` կհասնի նպատակակետին:
Սովորեք կյանքի փորձով. ուղարկում ենք ձեզ մարդկանց պատկերները,
և իրադարձություններն արտահայտում են ցեղի մարմնավորման
հրաշքի ընթացքը սահմանված:

Թալիսման եմ բերում յուրաքանչյուրին:
Ով կասի _գեղեցկություն`_  կփրկվի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մարտ 2*


Մենք պատրաստ ենք օգնել, եթե մարդը չի խանգարում:
Միայն կոչի առջև ենք բացում Դարպասները:
Գործընկերոջ նետերն ուղղորդում են էներգիան:
Փորձության մեջ են բոլոր աշխարհները:
Արարչի սեպագիրը լիքն է փորձություններով, և Արևն արևների
լուսավորում է Մեծ Գործի Երգն անլռելի:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 3*


Անհրաժեշտ են նետեր, իմաստ փնտրիր կյանքի երևույթների մեջ:
Պետք է պայքարել չար ավերիչների դեմ:
Գրոհը մոտենում է, և մեր մտքերին սպասվում է
ճիշտ ճանապարհ ընտրել ճակատամարտի պահին:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 4*


Մորիայի Սարն էին գնում զոհաբերության համար:
Դժվար է աղոթել, երբ միտքը զբաղված է:
Կամքն աղոթավայրը պետք է պաշտպանի:

Ավելի լավ է ճանաչես մարդկանց, քան գորովվես նրանց դիմակներով:
Եթե մարդկանց սրտերը լցված լինեին գեղեցկությամբ, 
սխրանքի կարիք չէր լինի, բայց այնքա՜ն շատ են խավարամիտներները:
Դա պետք է ցուցադրի ամեն մի ճշմարտության փշածածկ ճանապարհը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մարտ 8*


Աղոտ լույը հեշտությամբ փոխարինվում է ճառագայթով:
Գործը լուծել կարողացեք ոչ դրամական երաշխիքներով:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 9*


Մտածեք ապագա օգուտի մասին և կանգ մի առեք
այսօրվա վրա:
Իմ օգնությունը մեծ է և անհապաղ:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 10*


Ի հայտ բերեցի նոր դեմքեր` սովորեք:
Դաժան է ճանաչել ընկերների իրական դեմքերը, բայց գիտելիքը վեր է ամենից:

Ձին ծառս է լինում մտրակի ցասումից,
Ոգին դողում է անարդարության ներկայությունից:
Բարօրություն քաջերին և արդարների՛ն:
Ձեր ոգին դատավորն է միակ` նրանում է Աստված:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մարտ 12*


Տիեզերքն արտացոլվում է բոլորի աչքերում,
Եվ Աստված էլ ննջում է բոլորի սրտերում:
Վա՜յ Աստծոն վանողներին:
Չիմանալն ավելի լավ է, քան ուրանալը:
Ի հայտ բերեցին Ուսուցչին, և Փրկչի Անունն էլ արտասանված է Իմ
 Տանը:
Փոքրին չէ, աննշանին չէ, որ ականատես կլինեք:
Աստծո սարի ամպը կփայլատակի, և Ձայնի որոտը կլուսավորի
խորխորատները:
Կհավաքվեն նորերը, նորերը, նորերը, կհավաքվեն գիտակիցները,
վեհացածները:

Ուսուցիչը ձեզ թույլ է տվել արտահայտել Իր Դեմքը, Իմ Տանիքի տակ
հավաքեք ժողովրդին:
Կառուցված  և նախորոշված և աշխատանքի խոփով շրջանագծված է 
Մորիայի Սարը: 

Չենք նվաստանա դատողություններով և վտանգը ժպիտով 
կդիմավորենք:
Իսկ կա՞ արդյոք վտանգ Մորիայի վահանի տակ:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 13*


Պետք է հավատալ լուսավոր և անսպասել անսպասելի:
Մի սպասիր, այլ նկատիր շարժումը ցողունի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

...

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մարտ 14*


Զգում եմ, փոշին կուրացնում է աչքերս, և ճակատամարտը 
մթագնում է լսողությունս,
Բայց իմացությունը կգա և կհաղթի երկրային հոգնածությանը:

Պետք է գիտենալ, որ ընտրած բարիքը կբերի 
սկզբնաղբյուրին:
Ըստ նշանների սահմանեք վերելքի աստիճանների ժամանակը, 
և գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչ կդառնա կյանքի գիրք:
Ի հայտ եմ բերում բոլոր աստիճանները, և ուղիղ է ճանապարհը:
Արարիչը կերպարներ է փնտրում:
Որոնումներն օրհնված են:
Այրվիր, շողարձակիր և լուսավորիր:
Իմացության հյութը կուտակվում է, և պտուղը հասունանում է
այգեպանի ձեռքի տակ:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 15*

Ոգին չի կարող մեռնել, իսկ միտքը չի կարող ոչնչացնել
Հրաշքն Արարչի:
Ծառը կարող է իր ստվերի տակ առնել շատերին:
Բայց այգեպանը գիտի, թե ինչպես է ամեն մի ճյուղ աճել:
Ճյուղերը խոնարհվում են, բայց ծառի տեսքը ճամփորդին հզոր է 
թվում, և տերևների վահանը պատսպարում է անցորդներին:
Մաքուր մտքերը, ճյուղերի պես, վեր են հառնում, տարբեր են նրանք,
բայց նրանց աճը հզորացնում է ծառին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մարտ 16*


Այնտեղ, որտեղ Իմ ուժերը չպետք է զուր հոսեն,
հնազանդություն ցուցաբերեք, - ըմբռնեք:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 17*


Մաքուր էական մտադրությունները մեզ մոտ պահպանում է
հմայակը:
Հմայակը, մագնիսի պես, գիտական է:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 18*


Ուղիները շատ են, բայց սիրտն ամենակարճը գիտի:
Ով լավ է հասկանում` շատ բան կսովորի:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 19*

Հիմքը խորն է` բանվորները, հիմքը գցելիս,
ապագա աշտարակների բարձրությունը չգիտեն, 
բայց Ճարտարապետն արտահայտել է իր որոշումը:
Ծանր ու դժվարությամբ են հասունանում որոշ գործեր:
Երբ նահանջում է փոքրոգությունը,  դավաճանությունն 
իր բներն է հյուսում:
Կայծակով ավերելով բները, և հողմով բնաջնջելով փոքրոգությունը,
ճանապարհ ենք բացում:
Գնացեք` աշխատեք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մարտ 22*


Անհամար շարժումների մեջ` Արարիչը լի է անընդգրկելի 
խաղաղությամբ:
Առաջին հանգստությանը հետևում է երկրորդը:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 23*


Պետք չէ տխրել, երբ հոգնությունը տիրում է մարմնին, -
հոգին միշտ ազատ է:
Մարտի ընթացքում կարելի է հանգստանալ:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 24*


Համեմատեք նոր մարդկանց վերաբերմունքը ձեր հանդեպ: Այդ պատճառով եմ
ասում` թողեք հին մտքերը, նորերով գործեք:
Ճանապարհի դռները կարողացեք բացել ժպիտով:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 25*


Խավարը պետք է վտարված լինի:
Թող մաքուր մտքերն ուղեկցեն Իմ Գործին:
Հսկեք, որ մութ մարդիկ Ուսուցչի Անունով չխաղան:
Սովորեք գտնել հետնորդներ, որոնք իմաստը 
կհասկանան:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մարտ 26*


Իմ ձեռքն օծում է արժանիներն:
Սովորեք դատել համաձայն Իմ դասերի:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 27*


Մենք գիտենք հոսքն օվկիանոսի, և կաթիլը երբեք
անհունը չի լցնի:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 29*


Բարդ է ժամանակը, և մութ են ուժերը, բայց արթուն է ճառագայթը:
Արարչի ձեռքն ընտրյալների վահանները զարդարում է 
ոգու դրսևորումներով:
Օտար հմտությունն Արարչի դեմ կանգուն մնալ չի կարող:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 30*


Մեր վահանները չեն ժանգոտվում, և ճանապարհն էլ դեպի Մեզ է գցված:
Նայեք դեպքերին քառասուն ժամկետներով:
Պահպանում է Մորիան:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ապրիլ  1*


Ավելի լավ է դաժան իրականությունը, քան գուրգուրանքը:
Ուսուցանում եմ կյանքի ճշմարտությանը:
Սկզբում պետք է գիտենալ, իսկ հետո նոր՝ կարողանալ:
Սկզբում պետք է կարողանալ, հետո նոր՝ արատահայտել:
Արտահայտել կարելի է այն, ինչն արդարացված է ոգով:
Եթե ծակ նավակ չեք, ուրեմն տեղ կհասնեք:
Առագաստը բարձրացրած է, և ղեկը փորձված:
Վահանն Իմ ռազմի դաշտում ձեզ կպահպանի:
Պատրաստվեք մարտին`
Մաքուր մտքերով կհաղթեք:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ  2*


Կյանքի հեքիաթը կհաստատվի, բայց որսացեք կոչերի ալիքները:
Հանդիպումների և նամակների մեջ որոնեք ուղարկված հնարավորությունների
ադամանդները:
Պետք է նայել ծավալուն և հեռու:
Ռազմիկներ, գիտակցե՛ք:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ  4*


Ամեն մեկն իր վերելքի աստիճանն է իրագործում և կրում է
իրեն սահմանվածը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ապրիլ  5*


Նոր թելեր եմ ներհյուսում, որոնում եմ միացման անկյուններ:
Անհրաժեշտ պսակներ եմ դնում ձեր վրա և լռության մեջ 
պատրաստում եմ մարտի:
Ուրախ եղեք, խիզախը քայլում է ուղիով ճշմարիտ:
Հավատարիմներին կարող եմ պաշտպանել:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ  6*


Մութ մարդկանց աղմուկը չի խանգարում նոր մարդիկ կերտելու գործին:
Ալյուրը մաքուր չէ միջակների մոտ, բայց նորը գնելու 
փող չկա:
Իմացողը` կհաղթի:



- - - - - - -



Ա*պրիլ  7*


Այո, այո, այո: Միասնության ամեն մի բառ լավագույն ծաղկի
սերմի է նման: 
Ամեն ոք կարող է մի սքանչելի այգի աճեցնել:
Բայց ու՞ր են սերմերի տեսակները ճանաչող այգեպանները:
Ուսուցանենք հավաքել պտղատու ցողունները,
Հեռացնենք այրող խոտերը:
Եվ այն հողը, որտեղ Աստված Իրեն ցուցաբերեց, զարդարենք
ծաղիկներով:
Բայց ու՞ր են միասնության ծաղիկները, պահպանեք նրանց թերթիկները:
Այո, այո, այո:

Գիշերը վարագուրում է լավագույն պատկերները, բայց գիտակցեք` 
գալիս է Լույսը:
Ինչու՞ ձեզ փորձության ենթարկել, եթե Տաճարի կառուցումը չենք ավարտելու:
Բայց մոդելը ձեռքներիս է արդեն, և դրված է հիմքը:
Թող օրհնյալ լինի Միակ Աստծո անունը:
Վկան եք լինելու ոչ թե չնչին իրադարձությունների:
Կյանքը փոխակերպվելու է` այդ Ես եմ ասում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ապրիլ  8*


Պետք է ճիգեր ներդնել, պետք է ձեռքերով նոր ուժ
կառուցել:
Ես կօգնեմ, կօգնեմ, բայց դուք ջանք ներդրեք:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ  9*


Վահան և նիզակ: Տերն օրհնել է ռազմիկներին:
Ամեն ինչ կգա՝ կգա վերջն աղջամուղջի:
Մի՞թե չեք տեսնում, ջղաձգվու՛մ է գիտակցությունը Տիեզերքի:
Քանզի մենք գիտենք կռվի ընթացքը, չի կարող փոխվել ծրագիրն
Արարչի:
Ի սկզբանե կռվում է խավարը, Ի սկզբանե Մենք
հաղթում ենք:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 10*


Բարու ճանապարհը միշտ էլ ոչ թե երգասացություն է, այլ
աշխատանք և ծառայություն:
Եթե շուռ տաք Կարման,այն շուռ կգա ձեր վրա:
Ոգու տառապանքները՝ ամենակարճ ճանապարհի միակ 
աստիճաններն են:
Ընտրյալների մոտ տասնամյակների տառապանքները
մեկ օր են տևում:
Ավելի լավ է դառը բաժակը, քան կյանքը դառնացած:
Վճարեք հաշիվները հյուրանոցներում, և ձեր ճամպրուկները
նավ կբերվեն խոնարհությամբ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ապրիլ 11*


Հրաշքը կատարվում է անսպասելիորեն:
Ոչինչ պատահական չէ:
Նորից Եմ կրկնում՝ մի վախեցեք:
Նորից նոր խայթոց՝ բայց մի վախեցեք:



- - - - - - - 



*Ապրիլ 12*


Կյանքում կարելի է անցնել նախասահմանված վայրերի կողքով, առանց
կանչերին ուշադրություն դարձնելու:
Մի շարժումով Մենք կարող ենք տեղաշարժել գործերը:
Բայց այդ շարժումը չի օգնի ձեր Ճակատագրին:
Մեր Վահանը կպահապանի ձեզ մութ ուժերի ներխուժումից, բայց
հին պարտքերը վճարելն անխուսափելի է:
Ճակատագրի ձեռքը դեպի Բարիքն է տանում:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 13*


Այնտեղից, որտեղ երազներն են ստեղծվում,
Որտեղ զոհեր են մատուցվում,
Որտեղ Լույսն Անտեսանելի լուսավորում է գործը, -
Այնտեղից ողջույն:

Տերևների շշունջի մեջ,
Ալիքի ծոփյունի մեջ,
Հովի սյուքի մեջ
Ձեզ հետ եմ Ես:

Մութերի ու դաժանների մեջ,
Ոգուն դավաճանելու պահին,
Որոնումների և սգի մեջ՝
Ձեր վրա է Վահանն Իմ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ապրիլ 14*


Տար լուսը և հետ մի նայիր:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 15*


Սիրիր ճամփեզրի տերևը՝ Աստծո արարումն է դա:
Ըմբռնումը՝ սրտումդ է:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 17*


Կտրել կապերը, կշեռքի նժարին դնել Մեր ուժերը, զրկվել
մեզ այցելելու հնարավորությունից՝ վտանգավոր է:
Ոչ ծիծաղելի, ոչ էլ կատակ բան է Լույսին մոտենալը:
Մեր ամեն մի շարժում Ուժով է պարուրված, և հենց մտքի առավոտը
փոխվի մթնշաղի, մթի թևերն ու կետերը
կարող են վիրավորել: 
Մութը կարող է ծածկել նահանջողներին:
Սարերում սայթաքելն էլ ավելի հեշտ կլինի:
Լավ է չմերժես Առաջնորդող Ձեռքը,
քան սպասես լապտերին փրկարարի:
Մոլորյալներն ուրախ են նույնիսկ շան հաչոցի վրա հետ վերադառնալ:
Ավելի լավ չէ՞ հետևել ուղեվարին ձյան ալմաստների մեջ:
Պետք է հասկանալ:
Պետք է հիշել:
Պետք է իմանալ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ապրիլ 18*


Ընդհանուր ճանապարհը Սուրբ Սարին չի հասցնի:
Ամենավատ երևույթն եմ համարում դավաճանությունը:
Արարչի զորության արտահայտումն է Ուրախությունը, որ լուսավորում է
աշխարհի մութը, ուր ամեն մեկին, իր գործի շնորհիվ, 
բերում է Մեր Կանոնադրությունը:
Երկրագնդի վրա նոր օր է սկսվել:
Այժմ ոչ թե ջրի հոսք է, այլ ջրապտույտ:
Ամեն անձնական աշխարհ լուսավորված է հին կերպարները կլանող
Խարույկի ցոլքով:
Արարչի այդ իմաստությունը Նոր քաղաք է խոստանում, այրելով՝
արարում է:
Մի՞թե մենք ենք, վկաներս, որ պետք է տխրենք, հասկանալով Մեծագույն
այդ Մտադրությունը:
Թե խուլերը, թե կույրերը, և նստածներն էլ, անցորդներ են մնում,
Արարիչը՝ Գալիս է:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 21*


Արդյո՞ք հեքիաթ չէ ձեր կյանքը:
Գորգ-ինքնաթիռները ձեր առջև փռված են, և դուք
քաջակորով կթռչեք:
Բայց նույնիսկ արջերը հասկացան, թե ինչպես լողալ միասին:
Որքա՜ն օգտակար օրինակներ են սփռված մոտերքում:
Համարում եմ, որ պետք է ապրել, գիտենալով, թե ում վահանն է ձեզ վրա:
Ձգտում եմ արագացնել ձեր վազքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ապրիլ 23*


Ոչ թե կասկածները, ոչ թե զղջանքները, ոչ թե տրտմությունը,
այլ ապագան է ձեր առջև:
Չորս պահապաններ, Հրեշտակապետի գավաթը պահպանեք:
Ձեզ ցուցադրված տապանը լեցուն է Նոր գինով:
Դարերի շրթունքներին Ես պատգամել եմ դեպի Իմ ճանապարհը
բերել ձեզ:
Հողի քողի տակ թաքցրել եմ ձեր դեմքը:
Լիացրել եմ վերելքի ուրախությունը,
Բացահայտել եմ հեռացյալ մագաղաթի հիշողությունը:
Լայն ծավալել եմ դատողությունները և բացել եմ գրքերը:
Եկեք, ընդունեք:



- - - - - - -



*Աղոթք*


Դու, որ ձայն Տվեցիր ինձ և վահան, ուղարկիր մի ուսուցիչ ինձ
իմ ճամփեքին, զի բաց է իմ սիրտը:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 24*


Նոր ընտրյալները կարտահայտեն մտքերը կարճ և հստակ:
Ամեն ժամանակաշրջան ունի իր ձգտումները:
Մեկ պոկում են երիզը քարերից, մեկ զարդարում են նրանց 
անճանաչելիորեն:

Ոգու տարօրինակություններն օտար մարմնավորումներում
ստիպում են կիրառել Մեզ ելք ոչ պետքական,
բայց մարդկանց համար համոզիչ:
Կարծում են, թե այգու շավիղներն ավելի լավն են, քան բնությունը:
Աում և Աստված հարաբերում են իրար ինչպես նյույն դռան կողափայտերը:
Այս ամենը կյանքի միևույն միջանցքի նշաններն են:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ապրիլ 25*


Գիշերը՝ սովորեցնում Ենք, ցերեկը մարդիկ դա իրենց են վերագրում:
Գլխավորը՝ գիշերվա մեջ գոյատևելն է, - աչքին մատչելի է
անդունդը և մրրիկը մոտ է ականջին:

Պահապան, հիշիր քեզ վստահված գանձի մասին:
Համարիր՝ Մեր կանչերը տալիս են գիտելիք, որը բարձր է անցյալի
պատվիրաններից:
Թխպոտ եղանակներ են գալիս՝ սովորեցնում Եմ դրանք հաղթահարել:
Ձեռքն Արարչի բացում է երկու ոլորտ:
Սահմանված է ճանապարհ ընտրել:
Շների ոհմակը գռմռում է, և բուն մթի մեջ աչքն է փայլեցնում:
Բայց իմացյալները չեն սարսռում:
Ես ուղարկում եմ Վահանը՝ հայեցեք, մի մերժեք երջանկությունը:

Առավոտը մշուշոտ էլ է լինում, և ցուրտը լցնում է սիրտը:
Բայց դուք գիտեք՝ երջանկությունը գալիս է:
Ջերմացեք ապագա գիտակցության կրակով:
Երկար չէ մթնշաղը, այո,այո, այո:
Պայքարը հուրհրում է, ականջը հստակորեն տարբերում է աղմուկը դոփյունի:
Այո, այո, այո: Լցվեք զորությամբ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ապրիլ 26*


Խոսենք բարությամբ և գիտականորեն:
Վստահության մասին ոչ թե Ինձ, ձեզ համար եմ Խոսում:
Փակ սրտերի հանդիպելով, ուղերձները փշրվում են:
Երբ անպետք բաներ են ասվում, հաղորդալարերն էլ են խճճվում:
Դժգոհության ճառագայթումները ոչ միայն հետ են մղում
ուղարկված մտքերը, այլ գործողությունը չի կարող
կպչել նույնիսկ ոզնուն:
Դրանում է փետուրների և ոզնու փշերի տարբերությունը:
Փետրածածկ նետերը կգծեն փրկության շրջանակը, բայց եթե
կասկածի փշերը չեն հասցնում հեռագիրն ընդունողին,
ուրեմն ծագում է շատ լուրջ դժվարություն:
Բարձրյալները Մեզ Բարիք են հղում:
Մենք փոխանցում ենք այն ձեզ, բայց եթե Մենք և դուք մերժենք
այդ հղվող գիտակցությունը, մեզ տակով կանի ալիքը չարի:
Արտահայտված լավագույն սարքերն ամփոփված են ուղեղում:
Շուտով նորանոր կենտրոններ կվերադարձվեն մարդկանց:
Ծառն իմաստության կծաղկի նորից:



- - - - - - -


*
Ապրիլ 28* 


Մշտնջենական չէ մթնշաղը, դիմանալ է պետք բքին:
Պետք է կարողանալ շտապել՝ բոցավառվե՛ք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մայիս 1*


Առվակներն ուրախության լցնում են Արարչի մտքի օվկիանոսը:
Եվ դուք, հոգիների մեջ ուրախության կաթիլներ լցնողներ, մատուցում եք
զոհեր աշխարհներ Ստեղծողին:
Պայծառացումներ կլինեն անվերջ: Սովորիր՝ սովորեցնելով:
Ուրախության սովորեցնելով, չսխալվեցիք:
Ամեն ծառ ուրախության մեջ ծաղիկներ է հագնում, բայց,
գիտենալով գարնան մասին, տերևները դեն նետելիս չի թախծում:
Նորից շեղվեցիք ծաղիկներով կռվի մեջ, բայց մարդկությունը
հեռու է ծաղիկներից:
Պնդիր. _գեղեցկություն,_ նույնիսկ արցունքներն աչքերիդ, մինչև
կհասնես նախասահմանվածին:




- - - - - - -



*Մայիս 2*


Երկրային ճառագայթների ի հայտ գալը դժվարին է լինում:
Կգան քեզ մոտ, ցույց տուր քո հուրը, այն պետք է նրանց:
Մենք չէ, որ պետք է դատենք, եթե կարող ենք լուսարձակել:
Մի փակիր ճանապարհը նոր բախորղների առջև
Հին ձևերը պիտանի չեն այլևս:
Գեղեցկությունը ճանաչողը չի շեղի ճամփորդին:



- - - - - - -



*Մայիս 3* 


Մեր էությունը պրանայի հոսանքների կարիքն ունի:
Արտահայտված և հոգնած օրգանիզմն օտար ուժ է 
ընկալում:
Ուղղեք ձեր միտքն ամբողջ աշխարհի հոգևոր հանրության
գաղափարի վրա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մայիս 4*


Աղոտ է վառվում աշխարհի լույսը, և ծառայության ամեն մի մղում
թանկ է բազմակի:
Բայց մի բան իմացեք՝ բարեգթությունն ու գործուն լինելը Մեզ
ամենից  շատ են օգնում:
Ոչ թե տեսանելի, այլ օգտակար լինելու համար եմ Ես ձեզ վկայակոչում:
Կրակը վտանգ չէ թևերի համար:



- - - - - - -



*Մայիս 9*


Պետք է փայլել ոգով, երբ գիտես, որ ոգու մեջ է ճշմարտությունը:
Պետք է հասկանալ լայնորեն, ինչպես արտահայտված ոգու լայնությունը:
Երբեք մի մտածիր անկումների մասին, երբ թևեր են տրված թռչելու համար:



- - - - - - -



*Մայիս 10*


Պետք է հոգաս քո մասին և հասնես մինչև կռվի ավարտը:
Պետք է հզոր ալիք ուղղել և թռչել-անցնել չարի 
սահմանը:
Պետք է վկայակոչել հզորության Հրեղեն էներգիան և նրա ստեղծած 
կենսարար Տերափիմով ճեղքել չարի ընդերքը:



- - - - - - -



*Մայիս 13*


Ձեզ հետ խոսում եմ, ձեզ բացատրրում եմ և ձեզ լցնում եմ
ուսմունքի սխրանքի ցանկությամբ:
Բայց հաստատուն է ոչ միայն վստահությունը, այլև շինարարությունը:
Վստահությունն Ինձ դարձնում է շինարար, բայց կերտողները
դուք պետք է լինեք:
Հնձվորը կստանա ցորեն:
Թուզ հավաքելու համար, նախ պետք էարտահայտել 
և գտնել թզենին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մայիս 14*


Ռասաները Նոր Աշխարհում կվերանան:
Մի խոսեք ռասաների մասին, տարբեր ծովերի կաթիլները նույնն են:



- - - - - - -



*Մայիս 15*


Իմ վահանի հայտնությանը նայեք 
որպես նախացուցված երևույթի:
Նոր սերնդի իմաստությանը նայեք
որպես երջանկության:
Ժողովրդական պայծառացմանը նայեք
որպես դեպի Նոր Աշխարհ տանող նոր աստիճանի:
Մեր հայտնությանը նայեք
որպես Աշխարհի Պահապանների:
Բայց պահպանեք Իմ օրենքները:
Բայց պահպանեք Մեր ուղերձը:
Կարողացեք լույս տարածել:
Կարողացեք արտահայտել Գեղեցկության մեծությունը:
Խուսափողները չունեն շարժում,
Հնոտիքով չկա կառուցում,
Սարյակի հետ սուլելով չեն մրցում,
Բորբոսնած հացը համտես չեն անում,
Գարշահոտ ծխի հետ չես կարող ներշնչել
Ապագա Երկրի սքանչելի պատմությունը:
Բայց արևին դիպած թևերին,
Բայց լուսաբացից առաջ վազողներին,
Բայց կեսգիշերը լցնող երգերին՝
Դաժան ու սարսափելի չէ ուղին:
Եվ աստղն էլ մոտ է Թերովբեին գտնողներին:
Պետք է ժպիտ ուղարկել աստղերին:
Տանը նստելով, չենք նկատում տունը, քանզի նրա մեջ ենք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մայիս 16*


Պետք է ցուցաբերել մաքուր բնավորություն և ձգել լարերը սրտի:
Ուսուցումը շարունակվում է:
Այլևս երկար սպասելու հարկ չկա:
Պետք է ժպտալ:
Պողպատը կրակով է փորձվում՝ ոգու ուժն աճում է
կյանքի շնչառությունից:
Կռունկի թռիչքից շատ բան կարելի է սովորել:
Բայց շատ բան կարելի է ըմբռնել դեպի հրաշալի երկիր 
թռչելիս:



- - - - - - -



*Մայիս 17*


Օտարների միջև, ծանր կործանարարների շրջապատում դժվար է.
պատրաստ ենք թռչել:
Սիրտ ցուցաբերել, դուր գալ մարդկանց, ողջույն ուղարկել
դժվար է:
Քրտնաջան ցանելով, քաղցրությամբ հնձում է, հրաշք է իրագործում
պատգամաբեր-մարդը:



- - - - - - -



*Մայիս 23*


Կարող եք սովորեցնել գործով, թե ինչպես լինել հնարամիտ,
Քանզի ամեն հանգամանքի մեջ տարբեր հնարավորություններ են
ամփոփված:
Բայց միտքը պետք է հղել լույսին:

Գրքի փոշին հարգելի է, բայց ոգին առանց փոշի է ճախրում:
Ծանրությունը՝ մեր մեջ է:
Երգեք. երգը վախեցնում է գայլերին:
Գաղտնի երգ երգեք:
Մի հանձնվեք քնին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մայիս 25*


Կարման կարևոր է, բայց առավել կարևոր է ընտրությունը:
Կարման ընտրության պայմանն է միայն, բայց միայն ընտրյալն է
տանում հանձնարարությունը:
Արարչի ժպիտը պսակազարդում է ոչ թե երախտագիտությունից,
այլ սրտի կրակին հղված ուրախությունից, և գլխավերևում
շողափայլում է կրակի նշանը:
Կտրտված ճյուղերն իրենց ուժը տալիս են բնին, լքված սովորույթները
մաքրում են ոգին:
Քաջությամբ հաստատում եք:
Խելամտությամբ գտնում եք:
Ավելի լավ է շտապել, քան քնել սպասելիս:
Կտրեք գերանները և տուն կառուցեք:



- - - - - - -



*Մայիս 26*


Կյանքի առավել կարևոր պահերը մենք չենք նկատում,
դրանք փոշի են թվում մեզ:
Եթե պատկերացնենք երկրի որոշիչ պահը,
միայն փորձառու աշակերտը կհասկանա այն:
Ոչ միայն արտասովոր երևույթներում է Արարչի ձեռքը,
այլև փոշեհատիկի շարժման մեջ:
Դարպասները բաց են, թող մոմակալը հսկեն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մայիս 29*


Օրիգենեսի աշակերտներից հետո հոգևորության կեղծ հավատը
սկսեց աճել:



- - - - - - -


*
Մայիս 30*


Լսեք ոգու հզորության մասին՝ նրա ուժն անսպառ է:
Խոսքը չնչին մասն է միայն:
Մրրիկը շարժման նախադուռն է ընդամենը:
Ձյունն ընդամենը բանբերն է ցրտի:
Կայծակն ընդամենը ամպրոպի աչքն է:
Խոսքն ընդամենը փոշին է արարող մտքի հարվածի:

Մտքի աղբյուրը շողում է երջանիկ աչքերին՝
Եվ պրկվածության լարն էլ զգոն ականջին է հնչում:
Եվ ես, համակված ոչնչության զգացումով, սարսափում 
և թուլանում էի:
Բայց Արարչի Մեծությունը հավասարեցնում է լեռն ու ավազահատիկը:

Զգացումը Սկզբի և Անվերջության լցնում է ամեն մի տնակ
և ամեն սիրտ:
Բայց բացվեք և թույլատրեք:
Տերևներն ամեն օր են աճում, իսկ ծաղիկները միայն իրենց ժամանակին:
Հրաշքն աճեցնում է ծառերն ակնթարթորեն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունիս 1*


Բազեն թռիչքի պահին թևը կախ չի գցի:
Վիհի վրայով թռչող եղնիկը երբեք չի հապաղի:
Այդպես, ժամանակի հետ ընթացողներն էլ՝ հետ չեն մնա:
Մակընթանությունը կամ տեղատվությունը չէ, որ տանում է նավակը,
այլ ոսկե հոսքը Տիեզերքի:
Եվ թող առագաստն էլ հավաքեն, բայց ափը նախասահմանված է:
Իմ Վահանը վառվում է, և ուսապահերից փայլում են հերոսության շողերը:
Իմ լույսը կբազմապատկեմ և թև կտամ ոտքերիս:

Ո՜վ դու, ճանապարհ երկարացնող, կայծակներ կգտնեմ և նրանց վրայով
կանցնեմ անդունդը:
Թևիս կփաթաթեմ հողմը թիկնոցի նման և կկանգնեմ բարձրունքին:
Որտե՞ղ է ճանապարհիս փոշին:
Ու՞ր մնաց տոթը լափող:
Ու՞ր է տեղատարափ անձրևը, ծիլը թաքցնող:
Ոտքերս անվնաս են, և Քո մատանին էլ ամուր է ձեռքիս:
Տես, Վեհապետ, հետևիցս հասնում է բազես:

Բերում եմ ձեզ, հղում Եմ անձրև հոգսերի:
Իմ հոգսերը ձեզ՝ ի հուրախություն:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 2*


Խոստանում եմ գիտակցության աճ, այն աստիճանաբար է գալիս,
աննկատ, ինչպես աճը խոտի:
Նախ հաստատենք մեր արհամարհանքն ուտելիքի հանդեպ:
Բայց ինչպես ընկած մրգերն են ընտրվում զամբյուղի մեջ դնելու համար,
այնպես էլ ավարտուն մտքերն են փոխառնվում:
Ճիշտ ինչպես մարդկանց անկատարյալության զգացմունքն է եղել միշտ,
բայց այժմ այդ պտուղն էլ ընկավ:

Նոր Աշխարհի դարպասների մոտ ամբոխներ են հավաքվել, բայց չեն ճանաչում Դարպասը:
Սակայն թեթև են ոգու աստիճանները, և միասնական ցանկությամբ
աշխարհի իրերն իրենց տեղն են գտնում:
Գեղեցկության ցանկություն կրողներ՝ Բարին ձեզ լինի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունիս 3*


Պետք է Տիեզերքի ամբողջ ուժն ուղղել ոգու
զարթոնքի վրա:
Հոգնածությունը վերանորոգում է օրգանիզմը:
Նպատակի գիտակցումը նշանակություն է տալիս ոգու ամեն մի
արտահայտման:
Բոլոր քամիները ջրաղացպանին ծառայում են լավագույն ալյուր կուտակելու համար:
Ուսումնասիրել բնության բոլոր երևույթները և գիտակցել դրանք որպես
գեղեցկություն՝ նշանակում է թևեր տալ մարդկանց:
Զնդանը բացելու համար բանալի է հարկավոր, բայց թևերը
դեպի լույս կբարձրացնեն:
Ամեն բանալի ճանաչում է իր զնդանը:
Բայց կգա ժամանակ, երբ մարդիկ կատեն բանալիները:
Պատահականություններ չկան:
Ինձ պետք է ամրապնդել ձեր գիտակցությունը ոգու հնարավորությունների
մասին:
Մեծ ալիքներից հետո հասնում են մարդկանց մտքերի ալիքներին:
Նույնիսկ հասնում են բույսերի ալիքներին, բայց փոխարենը հետո
նուրբ լսողությունը կսուզվի Տիեզերքի
ներդաշնակության ալիքների մեջ:
Մարմնի հոգնածությունը ծագում է ձեր նպատակին հասնելու
վազքի պատճառով:
Նվաճումը կա՝ այն աճում է, ինչպես փորձով հագեցած
մի բյուրեղ:
Մենք էլ հոգատարությամբ հետևում ենք մեր լողորդներին:
Եվ եթե ալիքների աղը լցվի ձեր ականջը՝ մի վախեցեք.
Մենք ձեզ հետ ենք:
Տարածեք ձեր ձեռքն անդունդի վրա:
Անդունդի վախ չկա, քանզի ոգուն ավելի ահավոր են սենյակն 
ու գորգը:
Ճանաչման էությունն ուղղեք դեպի Մեզ:
Դուք չէ, որ տեսնում եք ամպերը, այլ Մենք:
Ձգտումը հրաշք է գործում, բայց թողեք Մենք դատենք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունիս 6*


Նախկին բուրմունքը կվերածվի գարշահոտության:
Նախկին երգն՝ անիվների աղմուկի:
Նախկին վահանը՝ վառարանի խուփ կդառնա:
Այդպես է, որ աճում է Տիեզերքին ձգտող ոգին:
Փոքրիկ սենյակում և փոքրիկ գորգի վրա փոխում եք հնության
եղջերաթեփերը:
Իսկ ի՞նչը սարերի ձների մեջ և արևի առվակներում 
կարող է լվացվել:
Նոր մաշկ կստանա ազատագրված իմաստությունը:

Ձեզ հետ միասին ուրախանում ենք փոխակերպված, 
մորեմերկ մարդկանցով,
Այնպես, ինչպես պատուհանի վարագույրը բացվեց և բացահայտվեց
տան կահավորանքը:
Եվ հեշտ է հիմա տալ խորհուրդ, կարդալ բաց գիրքը:
Այո, այո, այո:
Դուք փոխվում եք Իմ աչքերի առջև:
Մեզ վստահեցնում է ձեր վճռականությունը, և, գիտենալով 
թռչող գորգի մասին, անդունդի եզրով քայլելն էլ հեշտ է:
Նկատեք ամեն ինչ:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 8*


Քանի շուկա էիր գնացել,
Մեր դուռը մի վաճառական թակեց՝
Ուզում էր փոխանակել քո վզնոցը:
Կարմիր քարերի փոխարեն, Նա կապույտ կրակով քարեր ցույց տվեց:
Մայր, չգիտեինք, թե ո՞ր քարերն էին ավելի գունեղ:
Վաճառականը բարձրահասակ էր, և սև էր մորուքը նրա:
Ինչու՞ մտածմունքի մեջ ընկար, մայր:
Մենք վաճառականին էլ ներս չենք թողնի:
Բայց արցունքներդ որտեղի՞ց:
Մեկը փայլատակեց կապույտ կրակո՛վ:
Կախարդ չէ՞ր եկվորը...

Երեխայի ձեռքերը չեն, որ ճանաչում են ճիշտ քարերը,
Հաճախ կարմիրը նրանց ավելի է սիրելի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունիս 9*


Ամեն օրվա մեջ որոնեք Լույսի առկայծումը:
Բարի Ուժերի մասին մտքի աճը կամրապնդի թակողների
գիտակցությունը:
Ոգին ծաղրելով, նվաստացնելով, վատաբանելով, քչերը կանգ առան
բարու և գործունեության ամրոցի առջև:
Հավերժական կյանքի դրոշմը կհարվածի նույնիսկ ամենացածր ճակատին:

Սիրելի կրպակավաճառներ, շահավե՞տ է արդյոք ինքներդ ձեզ խաբելը:
Խեղճ տիրակալներ, տարօրինակ չէ՞ արդյոք սեփական անձի համար 
զնդան կառուցելը:
Մոլեգին իմաստուններ, ամոթ չէ՞ արդյոք սեփական պահանջներից
հրաժարվելը:
Եվ դուք, փողոցի զավակներ, մի մոռացեք, որ տների արանքից փայլող աստղը՝
լապտեր չէ:
Եվ սուզվում եք, և թռչում եք, և լսում,
Բայց ու՞ր է ձեր ոգու մարգարիտը:
Ու՞ր եք դուք ձգտում:
Կորցրել եք ուղղությունը, և օտար ոստը ձեր թևերն է
խոցել:
Աղտն ականջներին վնաս է, որպես բժիշկ եմ ասում:
Բայց Իմ դեղերը բարդ չեն,
Եվ շեփորն Իմ չի խլացնի՝ խոտերն ավելի աղմկոտ են աճում:
Հասկացիր սիրտդ, արցունքով փականակդ լվա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունիս 10*


Խոտերի տերևները պահպանում են արևի լույսը:
Մի՞թե միայն մարդկային աչքն է  լույսից 
կկոցվում:
Բորոտությունը վահանով չես ծածկի:
Սաղավարտն էլ երբեք գլխին չի փոխարինում:
Մեր կոչը մանուկի խնդրանքից էլ պարզ է:
Ընդունեք հարստությունը նախանշված:
Եթե ձեռքին լարում է մկանը, ուրեմն ոգով պետք է ընդունվի Աստված:

Հիմարի բերքը տկար է:
Բայց Մենք ընտիր սերմեր ենք տալիս:
Էժան ենք վաճառում:
Մի՞թե ընդամենը տգիտության պատճառով գերադասում եք ուտել
ինքներդ ձեզ:
Խնդրում եմ, բայց և Զգուշացնում,
Հայտնություններ կլինեն, վարագույրը բարձրանում է,
Եվ ակնոցներն էլ չեն փրկի փոշով լեցուն աչքերը:
Բժշկի գնացեք:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 11*


Գիշերվա ձեռքը պահպանում է մարգարիտը:
Օրվա աչքը հաստատում է ավարը:
Մթությունը մութ չէ արծվի աչքի համար:
Նոր ձեռքբերումներ ցուցաբերեք:
Հայտնի ժամկետներն ի հայտ բերեք գիշեր ու ցերեկ:
Զգում եմ, գալիս է երջանկությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունիս 13*


Եթե պետք է կռվենք և ոչնչացնենք չարը, մոլեռանդ չե՞նք լինի
մենք արդյոք:
Որտե՞ղ է, ուրեմն, սահմանն արդարության:
Բայց ներդաշնակության դպրոցն անցածը գիտի, թե ինչպես
կառավարվել սրտով:
Մեր աշակերտը թրի ամեն հարված որոշում է դեպի Մեզ ձգտող
իր ոգով:
Չի հապաղում, ոչնչացնում է թշնամիների հերյուրանքները:
Հանգիստը չէ, հնարամտության ցուցաբերումն է տիրում
Մեր մարտիկներին:
Փակ չեն նրանց աչքերը, կանչում ենք աշխատանքի՝ ասացեք նրանց,
ովքեր կարծում են, թե Մենք կտրում ենք գործից:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 14*


Ուսուցանում եմ հարցնել ճակատագրին՝ ժամկետն անհրաժշտ է հասկանալ:
Ժամկետների ըմբռնման շնորհիվ Տիեզերքի կազմակերպվածության
զգացումն է ձևավորվում:
Կամքի հետ միասին ժամկետները ներդաշնակ են ընթանում, առանց ավերումների:
Կառավարող Ձեռքը ոգու վրա է գոյատևում,
Նավավարի նման համադրում է ալիքները, ժամկետները և ուժերը:
Հետևաբար, Մեր աշակերտները պետք է կարողանան հաշվել 
յուրաքանչյուր օրվա կյանքի շնչառությունը:
Տգիտության մթնշաղը և դժգոհության ծամածռանքը՝ ձեր
նշանները չեն, տվեք դրանք խավարամիտներին:
Վահանն Իմ՝ ապաստան է մաքուրների համար:
Իմ նետերը՝ թևեր են նվիրյալներին:
Իմ սուրը՝ ջահ անվեհերներին:
Իմ ժպիտը՝ երջանկություն, իմաստուններին խոստացած:
Սիրտն Իմ՝ ձեր տունը:
Ձեր տաճարն՝ Ինձ հրաշք:
Կյանքում ջանացեք գտնել Ուրսուլային և Անտոնիոսին*:
Համարում եմ՝ կարող եք ճանաչել Իմ Կանոնադրությունը:

- - - - - - - - - - - - - 
* _Ուրսուլա_ - բրիտների արքայադուստր: Ընդունեց քրիստոնեությունը և, մերժելով հոներին՝ հրաժարվել կուսակրոնության ուխտից, տանջամահ արվեց:
_Անտոնիոս Մեծ_ - վանականության հիմնադիրը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունիս 15*


Սարերի գագաթներին լսեք Մեր ձգտումների մասին:
Կարդացեք Մեր արտահայտված երազի մասին:
Կիմանաք Մեր հայտնության մասին, բայց և այնպես չեք հավատա,
Քանզի Մենք ուսուցանում ենք դուռը թակողներին:
Խստորեն կարգելենք դավաճանների մուտքը:
Խստորեն թույլ տվեք մտքեր Մեր մասին:

Լսու՞մ եք, նոր կայծերը պայծառացում են արտահայտում:
Հեռու տարեք թշնամիներին՝ նորերին նրանք վտանգավոր են:
Ժպիտով լսեցեք ուսյալի փաստարկները, նա ոչինչ
չի տեսել:
Սակայն Արծվի Աչքը ձեր վերևում է:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 17*


Առիթ է պետք փնտրել լսելու համար:
Բաց ականջը շրջապատված է մեծ լռությամբ:
Աղմուկից հետո, լռությունն անխոցելի է:
Կռվի թեժ պահին էլ լռության արտահայտումն առանձնապես ապշելի է:
Ասես թե երկրային ոլորտից ականջն էլ է խորշում:

Այսօրվա անհասանելին՝ վաղն արդեն հեշտ է:
Ճամփի դժվարությունները կախված են մարմնի սովորություններից:
Այդ պատճառով երեխաներին պահպանեք սովորույթներից՝ և դրանք
կլեպի պես կպոկվեն-կընկնեն:
Տների պատերը թունավորող ուտիճների ամպերն
անկյուններում դեսուդեն են ընկել:
Այդպես էլ խավարը՝ մարդկանց շղթայել է, Բայց սրի փայլատակումը կճեղքի խավարը:
Կլինի լույս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունիս 18*


Ներուժի համար մաքուր օդ է հարկավոր:
Համեմատեք ամպրոպից հետո առկա էլեկտրականության հետ:
Հրաշքներ կարող են լինել ամեն տեղ, բայց ուսուցումը
միշտ զուգակցված է ոգու վիճակի հետ:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 20*


Վրա են հասնում ոգու ժամկետները:
Երջանկության և խավարի դրսևորումներն իրար են խառնվում Գիտակցության սահմանին:
Գիշերվա անցումն առավոտվա՝ աննկատելի է աչքի համար:
Բայց իմացեք Աստծո տեղի սրբությունը:
Ոչ ավյուն, ոչ զայրույթ բերեք քաղցը սպանելու համար, եթե հուսում եք հայտնվել Իմացության Հայացքի առջև:
Ոգու փոշին՝ Երանության փայլատակումն է:
Երանությունը մարտական զրահն է կոփում:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 21*


Նորերը, նորերը, նորերը կհավաքվեն:
Հաշվեք ձեր ընկերներին, նշագծեք ապագա Աճի դարպասները:
Նորոգեք փետուրները, նետերը հուսալքվում են անուժ:
Սովորեք թռչել:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 22*


Նրան, ում ժամկետը երկար է՝ ավելի լավ է չդիպչես:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունիս 23*


Դուք ենթադրում եք գեղեցկության արտահայտման նոր հիմնավորումներ:
Ձեզ հետ Մենք դնում ենք Նոր Ուսմունքի սկիզբը:
Մակընթացությունը փոխարինվում է տեղատվությամբ:
Ամենամեծը՝ իններորոդ ալիքն է:
Կուզեի ցուցադրել ձեզ ամենամեծ ճակատամարտը Մեր Օրվա:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 24*


Հույսի, գործունեության, խիզախության մասին ուսմունքն ինչ-որ մեկին
կվանի՞:
Գիտելիք ստանալու ժամակետը սարսափելի՞ է արդյոք:
Ո՞վ է սփրթնում սիրո դեմ հանդիման:
Ո՞վ է սարսափում Հրեշտակի թևից:
Նմանների պետքը չունե՛նք:

Հիշատակված Տաճարը լուսավորվում է, և հաստատված է մեր ուղին:
Եվ ամեն առավոտ մեզ դեպի արևն է ձգում:
Բայց երջանիկ է նա, ով չի նկատել ցերեկը և տեր է դարձել
աստղերի մարգարիտներին:
Այդ մարգարիտը չի մեռնում, և դուք, աղքատներ, որտե՞ղ ավելի հաստատուն
գանձեր կգտնեք:
Տանք գնահատական, բայց դրամը չափի միավոր չդարձնենք:
Նկուղները լեցուն են, Նոր մետաղով աշխարհի ոսկին 
կմոխրացնեմ:
Ոսկե վահանն ամուր չէ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունիս 26*


Պետք է իմաստություն ցուցաբերել, գործունեության մասին Եմ խոսում:
Ամեն նոր օրն առույգության նոր ճառագայթ է բերում:
Բայց գործողությունը չունի անձնական նշանակություն, երբ մթի մռնչոցը
համապատասխանում է մաքուր քաղաքի պաշտպանությանը:
Սփռողի Բազկի թափը ճեղքել է երկնակամարը:
Եվ բոլոր Որդիների բազուկներն էլ կհառնեն նույն շարժումով
և իրենց սերմերը կնետեն:
Հավաստագրում եմ գործունեության ժամանակը:

Մոտակա օրերը ձմեռային գործունեության նախադուռ համարեք:
Շտապեք գործունեություն ցուցաբերել:
Գործունեության մեջ համախմբեք ձեր ուժերը:
Ոչ մի զորք նման գործունեության մեջ չի եղել:
Ո՜վ սուր սրասայր:
Ո՜վ մուրճ ջախջախիչ:
Գալիս եմ, Կառուցողս:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 27*


Հնարամիտ եղեք՝ գործեք:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 28*


Մենք ասում ենք մեկ անգամ:
Մի՛ կրկնեք հարցը:
Չհասկացվածը և չլսվածը ցամաքում է երկրի համար:
Կարելի է նորից հասկանալ և նորից բարձրանալ, բայց նոր
աստիճաններով:
Ուստի խնայող եղեք:

Հոգնածությունը վտանգավոր չէ, մարդկանց ավելի վնասակար են
հաստ կաշին ու թեթևամտությունը:

Տանտիրոջ նման, անընդհատ գործունեության մեջ,
Չվախենանք աշխատանքի կաթիլներից:
Նույնիսկ չար գործունեությունը լավ է անշարժությունից:
Հասեք նավահանգիստ, ամեն մեկի համար իր նավն է եկել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունիս 29*


Արդարությունը դժվա՞ր է արդյոք:
Երեխան արդարության զգացումը դատավորից լավ գիտի:
Ինչու՞ ծերերն ու մանուկները կարող են դատել երկրի վրա
միայն:
Ծիծաղելի է մարդկային դատը:
Օրենքները խցանել են մուտքերը:
Կարողացեք աստղերի տակ դատել:
Կարողացեք փակ աչքերով չափել տարածությունը:
Փակ տեսողության լույսը գտնելը տրված է ամենքին:
Բայց ալարկոտությունը, բայց անշնորհակալությունը, բայց խավարամտությունը, բայց վայրագությունը
թռչկոտում են ձեր կռնակների վրա:
Կույր ճամփորդներ, որտե՞ղ է ուրեմն մանկական արդարությունը:
Լվացեք կեղտը սովորությունների:



- - - - - - -



*Հունիս 30* 


Ոմանք ապրում են նկուղներում,
Ոմանք կծկվել են ձեղնահարկերում,
Ոմանք բավարարվել են ուրիշի տան սենյակով,
Բայց ոմանք մի ամբողջ տուն ունեն:
Ուզում եմ տուն տալ նրան, ով Մեզ հետ է ապրում:
Վատ չէ տանտեր լինել,
Հրաշալի է դիտել արևածագը կախովի
այգու միջից:
Եվ էժան եմ տունը ծախում:
Այնքան էլ մեծ գին չէ՝ սրտի խոսքը և գործը գեղեցկության:
Հասկացեք դրա օգուտը, հասկացեք գոնե ըստ մարդկության:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 2*


Երբ ամրոպը հանդարտվի, Արարիչ, թույլ տուր, որ իմ մեջ 
Նոր ոգին արթնանա:
Որոտը լցնում է գիշերվա լռությունը,
Եվ կայծակն է լուսամուտս ակոսում:
Մի՞թե այսպիսի գիշերով էլ լրաբերը կարող է գալ:
Բայց գիտեմ, հարցն անպատեհ է. սուրհանդակը գալիս է:
Ուսուցի՛չ, քունը կռվում է հմտությանս հետ,
Եվ աչքս խավարը չի թափանցում:
Կդնեմ մուրճը դռանս կողքին,
Թող լրաբերը փականը կոտրի:
Լուրը ստանալուց հետո փականն ինչի՞ս է:



- - - - - - -



*Հուլիս 3*


- Վեհապետ, ինչու՞ ինձ չես վստահում հավաքել բոլոր
պտուղները Քո այգու:
- Իսկ ու՞ր են քո զամբյուղները:
- Վեհապետ, ինչու՞ ինձ վրա չես լցնում 
Քո Երանության աղբյուրները:
- Իսկ ու՞ր են քո կուժերը:
- Վեհապետ, ինչու՞ շշնջալու փոխարեն,  Քո Ճշմարտությունը
որոտալով չես ասում:
- Իսկ ու՞ր են ականջները, և, ընդ որում, ամպրոպն ավելի լավ է
լսել սարերում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 4*


Մարդիկ հավաքվում են, փորձն ավելանում է, օգնություն ցուցաբերելն
ավելի է հեշտանում:
Այդպես էլ նավը, առագաստները բարձրացնելով, իր վազքն է արագացնում:
Ավելի պարզորեն, դյուրին, բարձր և աննկատ եք տանում ձեր չարչարանքները,
ծաղկեփոշու նման:
Թող ձեր անցումը լինի ավելի հեշտ, թեթև, պազունակ, բարձր և ուրախ:
Մի հիշիր ներբաններիդ մասին, երբ ուսերիդ հետևում 
թևեր են աճում:



- - - - - - -



*Հուլիս 9*


Ինչի՞ց է, որ մեր տեսողությունը մեր կյանքի վերջին
հեռատես է դառնում:
Փորձը մեր հայացքը հեռուն է ուղղում, և ընթացիկը
մշուշապատվում է:
Նույնն էլ դուք, ստանալով գիտելիքն ապագայի,
Անցնում եք ներկայով, առանց ճահճի տիղմերի մեջ 
խրվելու:
Բայց գործունեությունը՝ ամենից առաջ:
Հիրավի եմ ասում. երբեմն երկնքի թռչունը փայտացած մարդուց 
շատ ավելի օգտակար է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 11*


Զգում եմ, թշնամիները խոցվելու են հրաշալի մի կրակով:
Հասել է ժամը գործելու:
Ըմբռնեք նվիրվածությունը և հավատը և արիությունը:
Կծածկեմ հավատի սաղավարտով ձեզ և զրահով նվիրվածության
և հաղթանակի վահանով:
Բայց դրոշին լինելու է հաղթող սեր-դիցուհին:

Միտքն ամեն օր է աճում:
Բարությունը թռչում է երջանկությանն ընդառաջ,
Բայց կամուրջը Մեր մեջ՝ հոգևորը, - կարող է սարի պես հառնալ
կամ ակնթարթորեն անհետանալ:
Եվ այդ անդունդը չես լցնի նյութական բոլոր
սարերի քարերով:
Եվ այդ պատճառով պահպանեք ծաղիկն Ադամանդի:
Սառույցի վրա այն չի ծաղկում:
Հեշտ է պարտեզպան լինել, դժվար է սերմին
դաս դառնալ,
Բայց եթե Արարիչը դեպի Մեզ կամուրջի ուժ է ձեզ տվել,
Եկեք և պահպանեք հուրը:
Ասացեք ճամփորդներին. գիտենք, թե մեր ճամփան՝ դեպի ուր է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 12*


Շրթունքներս կլռեն, Գթասրտության վահանը
ճանաչել ես չեմ կարողանա, երբ սերը թռչի գնա:
Երբ գիշերը թևերս փակեմ, առավոտյան կընկնեմ ցած:
Եվ ի՞նչ կբացեմ արևին ընդառաջ:

Ժպիտ իմ՝ ու՞ր ես:
Եվ ի՞նչ կնճիռ է ճակատս ակոսել:
Ու՞ր է խոսքն արևային, որով Լուսատուին կդիմավորեմ:
Ի՞նչն է արժանավայել:
Ես ճչում եմ, Ես պնդում եմ՝ սերը:
Սա է խոսքս:

Բացատրող խոսքը գնահատելու հարկ չկա:
Վերցրու Առաջնաուսուցչիդ պնդումները:
Սա է խոսքս:

Ուսուցչի շուրթերը բացում են փականները:
Դիր սիրտդ առավոտյան շողի շեմին, և Կպահպանեմ քեզ:
Բացիր աչքերդ ալիքի առջև, և Կպահպանեմ քեզ:
Ինձ համար երջանկություն է պահպանելիքը պահպանելը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 13*


Մոտենում է տանիքն ավարտին հասցնելու ժամանակը:
Սրբությամբ վերաբերվեք Տաճարին, և երբ Ինձ հետ միասին
անցնեք Կառույցով,
Աղոթք կուղարկենք Արարչին Ամենեսցուն:
Եվ Կդրսևորենք ըստ գործի և արժանիքի:
Վաճառքի հանված երջանիկ հավատը Կվերամիավորենք:
Կուղարկենք նոր նշաններ, Կամրացնենք առագաստները:
Հասկացեք, Ժամերգության համար չի կարելի վճարել:
Ոսկու տակ մեռել է հավատը:
Ամուր չէ վահանը ոսկյա:
Ես իմաստուններին եմ կանչում:
Կհավաքվեն նորերն ու կարևորները, և կծաղկի ծառը միության:



- - - - - - -



*Հուլիս 14*


Կհարցնեն, որտե՞ղ են ապացույցները:
Այժմ այնքա՜ն շատ են կեղծ մարգարեները:
Պատասխանեք. միայն գործերով ենք դատում:
Հաշվում ենք հետևանքները միայն:
Քանզի կեղծ մարգարեն տանում է դեպի սուտը:
Սուտն ավարտվում է չարով, և այդ ժամանակ տեսնում եք օձի ուղին:
Ուստի հաշվում ենք գործերը միայն:
Ուսուցիչը գիտի մեր ճանապարհը, և խանգարող ձայները 
հանձնում ենք Նրա Կամքին:
Դատեք գործերով:
Սա է Իմ խոսքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 15*


Հնձած արտը պետք է նորից անցնել մանգաղով:
Ամեն հասկ ձեռքի վրա պետք է տարվի շտեմարան:
Մաքուր սերմերը պետք է էրանել շնչով:
Մնացածը տրվում է խարույկների կրակին:
Այդպես մենք ընտրում են դրոշներն ապագայի:
Սա է Իմ խոսքը:

Ոչինչ առանց պատճառի չի ոչնչացվում:
Ամեն մեկի համար կոչ է նախատեսված:
Բայց քնկոտ ականջներին հասանելի չեն Հրեշտակների շեփորները:
Մանր զբաղվածությունը երբեմն պինդ է Երիգովի պատերից:
Արդյոք հին աղբ չկա՞ ձեր ականջներում:
Սա է Իմ խոսքը:

Ուրեմն ի՞նչ անել այդ ահաբեկիչների հետ:
Ի՞նչ անել ուրեմն այն նստածների հետ:
Ինչպե՞ս վարվել վաղվա օրն իմացողների հետ:
Այժմ գիտունները շատ են, բայց Կասեմ նրանց.
"Բացե՛ք ականջներդ": Բայց կասեմ. "Լվացեք ձեր ձեռքերը,
նախքան կփորձեք գոռգոռալ:
Ես եմ ասում: Ես եմ ասում": - Ես ասացի նրանց:
Վկայում եմ Ես Ինքս:
Կավարտեմ, երբ գտնեմ հարմար ժամանակ:
Բայց այժմ գնացեք:
Ձեռքս ձեզ հետ է:
Այո: Այո:

Փականքների մեջ: Ծեծ ու ջարդի մեջ:
Հոծ լռության մեջ: Ապստամբության մեջ:
Սրանց մեջ: Նրանց մեջ:
Հիշեք Իմ մասին:
Զորությունը  միշտ ձեզ հետ է:
Աշակերտ, մի՞թե վախենում է ոստրեն ալիքների թավշյա
բախումից:
Չվախենաս ալեբախությունից:



- - - - - - -



*Հուլիս 16*


Համարում եմ, հոգին ամեն ինչի համար ժամանակ է գտնում:
Եթե փարոսը պատրաստ է ամեն օր ճամփորդներ փրկելու,
Ուրեմն փրկության ինչպիսի՜ կրակով է Իմ զորքը 
բոցավառվելու:
Եվ գործունեության կրակն էլ այլ կրակներ է վառում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 17*


Գիտեք այլևս. բարությունն ու խելքը դեպի Մեզ չեն բերում՝
անհրաժեշտ է հոգևորի առկայությունը:
Բայց այդ հատկությունն ի հայտ է գալիս ոգու պատրաստ լինելու պահին:
Ոչինչ արագացնել չի կարող ուղու հաստատումը:
Նույնիսկ կոչն է անպտուղ, և ուրեմն հետևորդներ մի փնտրեք,
Սակայն հոգատարությամբ դիմավորեք դուռը թակողներին:
Ամոթալի է չնկատել սրտի զարկերը, - ավելի լավ է հաշվել
սխալի դրսևորումները, քան փոսի մեջ թաղել 
թևավոր ցանկությունը:
Աշակերտ, ինչի՞դ են պետք անիրականալիի մասին մտքերդ:
Մի սպառիր ուժերդ ոգիդ անբովանդականացնելու վրա:
Իմ ջրաշուշանը՝ Այգուս այցելուների ուրախությունն է:

Երեխեք՝ աշխատանք, գործողություն, գործունեություն:
Բարու մասին մտքերը բարձրացնում են դեպի Ուսուցչի ոգու թրթիռները:
Հիշիր, Ուսուցչի հոգին՝ ձեր տունն է:
Դեպի բարին ձգտումներում Նրան մի մոռացիր:
Հանուն մարդկության եմ Ես սա ձեզ ասում:
Ուսուցիչը միշտ ձեր դռների մոտ է,
Ուղղակի դռները թողեք բաց:
Սպասեք Նրան և Նա կպատասխանի ձեր կանչին,
Ինչպես ծաղիկն է պատասխանում կանչին առավոտյան արևի:
Հանուն Իմ անվան քայլիր կյանքումդ և մութը կհաղթես:
Ձեզ չի թրջի նույնիսկ անձրևաբեր ամպը, և կիզիչ արևը
տառապանք չի պատճառի:
Քանզի Ես՝ ձեր Պաշտպանն եմ, և Ընկերը, և Հայրը:

Երեխեք, երեխեք, թանկագին երեխեք:
Մի կարծեք, թե Մեր Եղբայրությունն անանցանելի պատերով
թաքնված է մարդկությունից:
Հիմալայների ձյուները, որ մեզ թաքցնում են, խոչընդոտ են հետազոտողների,
բայց ոչ որողների համար:
Տարբերեք որոնողին չոր ու թերահավատ հետազոտողից:
Սուզվեք Մեր աշխատանքի մեջ, և Ես կօգնեմ ձեզ դեպի Այն Աշխարհ
տանող ճանապարհին:
Մենք այս պատգամն ենք ձեզ հղում:

Թող քարերը ճշմարտությունն ասեն:
Թող խոտերն ու ծառերը գովերգեն Փառքն Արարման:
Բայց գործելը մարդուն թողեք:
Քանզի նրա ձգտումների պտուղը գործունեության մեջ է թաքնված:
Թռչունները չեն հիշում իրենց և ուրիշների գործերը,
Եվ այդ պատճառով վերադառնում են իրենց հին բները:
Ուրեմն թույլ տվեք, որ մարդ մոռանա իր սխալները
և թողեք սլանալ ճանապարհով Մեծ Լռության 
և Բարիքի:
Մեծ Լռությունը նման է օվկիանոսի աղմուկին
և լքված տան խաղաղությանը:

Մենք որոշում և ուղարկում ենք ձեզ Մեր Խոսքն
առավոտյան շողերում:
Ոչ երազի մեջ, ոչ ցանկություններում,
Այլ ոգու միասնության մեջ, Երանության ճանաչման մեջ եք դուք քայլում,
ինչպես քայլում է պատգամաբերը, և Մեր լուրն եք տանում:
Եվ ոչ թե դատեք շատ, այլ գործեք: Մի նստեք մտորված, այլ գտեք,
այլ արարեք:
Եվ Ես Ինքս էլ՝ ձեզ Օգնական:
Այո, այո, այո,
Սա է խոսքս:

Խույս տվեք չլսողներից,
Շրջանցեք չտեսնողներին: Այո:
Տիրեք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 18*


Հասկացիր և ականջ դիր:
Գիտեցիր քո ուղին:
Վեհապե՛տ, ուժ տուր իմ սրտին և հզորություն իմ բազկին:
Քանզի ես Քո ծառան եմ:
Քո փայլքում ես կըմբռնեմ Գոյի մշտնջենական ճշմարտությունը:
Քո ձայնի մեջ կլսեմ Աշխարհի համահնչյունությունը:
Վեհապե՛տ, ես Քեզ եմ տալիս իմ սիրտը:
Զոհաբերիր նրան հանուն աշխարհի փրկության:
Իմացիր Հորից դեպի Որդին և որդուց դեպի հայրը տանող 
հավերժական կապերի մեծ ճշմարտությունը:
Իմ այգու պտուղներն ու ծաղիկները հասանելի են բոլորին,
Եղե՛ք Իմ այգու պահապանները:
Կկանգնեցնեմ ձեզ Իմ Դարպասների առջև և կավետեք դուք հանուն
Իմ Անվան:
Ձեզ հետ կլինի Իմ Խոսքը:



- - - - - - -



*Հուլիս 19*


Զգայուն ականջներին հստակ լուր կտանք, և ձեր ցանկությունը կարող է 
Մեր ձայնը հասցնել:
Մեր ճառագայթը, փարոսի նման, փնտրում է մթնում, և նրա հետքով
նավը հասնում է նավահանգիստ:
Մթնշաղ ձեզ համար այլևս չի լինելու:
Կհարցնեն. ուրեմն որտե՞ղ են կատարելության որոնումները:
Պատասխանեք.  սիրո և գեղեցկության և գործունեության ուղիները՝
այս երեքը մեզ բավական են:
Նույնիսկ ծառի տակ ձեզ ապահով զգացեք:
Նույնիսկ ժայռի տակ եղեք հաստատակամ:
Բայց որքա՜ն կամրապնդվեք դուք Իմ ճառագայթի տակ:
Թե լռության և թե ճիչի մեջ ձեր ձայնը կհասնի
Մեր բարձունքներին:
Եվ որքան էլ փարոսի ճառագայթները մաղախուղի միջից պարզ չեն,
Բայց Մեր ճառագայթն էլ վառվում է ձեր շողերի մեջ:
Վառ է Մեր ճառագայթը, և ծովի լռության մեջ 
փնտրեցեք դուք մեզ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 20*


Կհարցնեն. ինչու՞  ձեր գիրքը նման չէ 
այլ գրքերի:
Ասացեք. այն գրքերում՝ լռության ուսուցումներ են,
Իսկ մեզ մոտ կոչ է կռվի:
Բացատրությունների, ցուցմունքների, խրախուսանքների մեջ՝
մարտի և գործունեության ձայնն է:
Ժամանակը տալիս է նոր ճանապարհներ,
Ոգին՝ անդունդի վրա կատարում է ցատկեր:

Օգնություն ձեզ, սլացողներիդ,
Օգնություն ձեզ, ժամանակ և մարմին մոռացողներիդ:
Օգնություն ձեզ, հնչել սկսողներիդ:
Զգոն Աչքը ձեր վերևում է:
Արծիվները ձեր բանբերներն են:
Եվ կրիաներն էլ վահանի շնորհն են բերում:
Հրաշք, հրաշք, հրաշք է կատարվում:
Եվ զինվորները կլսեն Հրամանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 21*


Կասեմ թակողներին՝ ձեր ճանապարհին կարող է
հանդիպել հոգևորի մի լիքը աման,
կարողացե՛ք ճանաչել այն:
Եթե ճանաչեցիք, ուրեմն ձգտեք հնարավորինս մոտենալ:
Հիշեք. հոգևորը կրակի պես բոցավառվում է, հրաշալի մագնիսի պես
ձգում է դեպի իրեն:
Ուստի վիճակված բախտը մի արհամարհեք:
Մենք կարող ենք կանչել, բայց կանչը երբեք նորից չենք կրկնի:

Անհրաժեշտ է բաց ճանապարհ ունենալ:
Ասում եմ բոլորին, ովքեր ճնշված են ձեռակերտ նկուղների
նեղվածքում.
Եկեք, ուրախությանը սպասողներ, տոնակատարությունը պատրաստ է:
Սա է խոսքս:

Ես ասում եմ ձեզ, թող ձեր սրտի հուրը բոցավառվի 
կարեկցանքի կրակով:
Կարեկցանքի  մեջ է հիմնված մարգարիտը Գաղտնի
Գիտելիքի:
Բոլոր Բոդհիսաթվաները, բոլոր սրբերը, բոլոր անձնանվերները
երբեք չեն շեղվել այդ ճանապարհից:
Հիշեք ավանդույթը յոթ Դարպասների մասին:
Փշոտ ճանապահը ոչ բոլորի համար է փշերով լի:
Կան հոգիներ, ում համար փշե պսակն ավելի լավ է 
արքայական թագից,
Եվ կոպիտ շապիկն ավելի լավ է կայսերական ծիրանուց:

Անտառում փնտրեցեք Իմ ցուցմունքները,
Սարերում լսեք իմ կանչը,
Առվակի կարկաչներում ունկնդրեք շշնջանքիս:
Եվ արդյո՞ք մարդկային շշնջանք է դա:
Ոչ, դա շառաչն է օվկիանոսի, կամ բարձունքներում՝
ամպրոպի որոտը:
Ես քեզ եմ հարցնում, ու՞ր է պարսատիկդ թշնամուն ջախջախող:
Պատրաստ եղիր կռվին:
Ես եմ քո թիկունքում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

* Հուլիս 22*


Պետք է հիշել Մեր զորության կայծը, մեռյալին անգամ
այն կարթնացնի:
Բայց ինչպես լուսատտիկն է լույսն աստիճանաբար կորցնում,
Մեր լույսն էլ կարելի է հեշտորեն հանգցնել:

Հիշեք լուսադեմի ժամվա առույգությունը:
Առավոտվա ցուրտն էլ՝ հրաշալի ըմպելիք է ձեր էության համար:
Շտապեք օգտվել նրանից:
Ո՜վ Ջրաշուշանի ծաղկունք:
Անու՜րջ ընտիր երազների, յոթների՜զ մարգարիտ:
Քո մեջ է թաքնված աշխարհի ըմբռնումը:
Քո մեջ է ծնվում Գաղտնիքներ ճանաչելու ձգտումը:
Գաղտնիքների սրբազան շտեմարան:
Մատակարարող՝ կենդանի ջրի:
Մեծն ապաքինողն աշխարհի:
Հոգի, աշխարհիկ երկյուղներից վեր արթմնի:
Քո փայլքի մեջ լողանում է ծառան քո հավատարիմ,
Որը Քեզ իրեն որպես կարողություն է ընտրել:
Ո՜վ, Երկնային Դարպասների Իմաստության Վեհապետ,
Գահըդ կառուցիր Ամենաբարձր Գագաթներին,
Որտեղից Քեզ տեսանելի կլինի մարդկային սրտերի տագնապը:
Ո՜վ Վեհապետ, Գթություն է անունդ,
Մարդկային խավարում նկատի՜ր զավակներիդ:
Խավար, խավար, խավար:
Լույս, լույս, լույս:
Առանց խավարի չէր լինի լույսի փայլքը,
Քանզի միայն մթի մեջ է լույսը տեսանելի:
Որտեղ Նա է, Վեհապետը, - չկա ոչ լույս, ոչ մութ, 
ամենը՝ Մի է:
Դա Գաղտնիքն է Գաղտնիքների, Սրբոցը Սրբության:
Չհասկացված մարդկանցով, Այն մնում է պայծառ:
Ըմբռնվելով մարդկային գիտակցությամբ, Այն կորցնում է իր
հստակությունը:
Դա է օրենքը:
Հետևեք կռվի դրոշին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 23*


Անապատների, օվկիանոսների և սարերի միջով
սլացեք մի շնչով:
Եվ ահա կանգնած ենք դեմ դիմաց:
Տարածություն այլևս չկա:
Վերացել է ժամանակը, եկել է զորությունն իմացության:

Հե՞շտ է արդյոք թևերի օգնությամբ սլանալը:
Ասեմ՝ հեշտ է նրանց համար, ովքեր զգում են թևերը:
Բայց հողի քաղցրությունը զգացողների համար թռիչք գոյություն չունի:
Ու՞ր կարող են թռչել նրանք իրենց կուռքից:
Այդպես կճանաչեք երկրային ցանկությունների անհեթեթությունը:
Պարզ է, քանզի շատ պարզ է ամեն ինչ:
Սլացեք մտադրություններով, սլացեք պնդումներով,
սլացեք սիրով:
Թող զգացմունքը ճանաչի թռիչքի ուրախությունը:
Դարձյալ կյանքի անդունդը կմնա ոտքերիդ տակ:
Եվ ցնծացող գույների հրաշքը կշողա Հարավային Խաչի
աստղերի մոտ:
Ամեն ինչ հասանելի է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 24*


Ինչու՞ տանջվել մարմինը մեռցնելով:
Ինչու՞ ոչնչացնել Արարչի ձեզ տվածը:
Նոր ուղինե՛ր փնտրեք:
Ո՜վ Դու, Աշխարհի Արարիչ:
Դու՝ Գագաթ Երկնային:
Փառք Փառքերից:
Սկզբում Բարձրագույն Անարտահայտելին,
Արտահայտվածը՝ Վերջում:
Այո - այո - այո:
Ի՞նչն է Վերջ, ի՞նչը՝ Սկզիբ:

Ճանաչեք ձեր ձգտումները:
Թակեք դուռը, կողպեքը գցած չէ,
Եվ տանտերը սպասում է ձեզ ներսում:
Մի՛ կերեք Տանտիրոջ ուտեստեղենը,
Բայց ականջ դրեք Նրա Խոսքերին:

Կարող ես նվիրաբերել քո ամենաթանկագինը, և չնկատեն դա:
Սակայն մի զղջա:
Ճամփորդ, ազատվիր քեզ խանգարող իրերից, 
որ կրում ես քեզ վրա:
Եվ որքան շատ տաս, այնքան հեշտ կլինի քեզ
ճամփադ շարունակել:
Շնորհակալ եղիր նրանց, ով համաձայնվեց իրերդ վերցնել:
Նրանք կօգնեն քեզ: Նրանք քո մասին հոգացին:
Քանզի թեթև քայլողը՝ ազատ կհասնի գագաթին:
Եվ այդ պատճառով ապերախտներին շնորհակալ եղեք:
Այդ ես ասացի: Ես ձեզ Բարիք եմ հղել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 25*


Աշխատեք: Աշխատելու համար բաց է ճանապարհը:
Ձեր ձեռքերում են հնարավորությունները մեծագույն:
Իմ պսակը թող ձեզ հետ լինի, քանզի Ես եմ այն տվել:

Իմացեք, որ վարձատրություն սպասել չի կարելի՝
Ձեր համար չէ այդ վարձը:
Դուք, գործունյաներդ, ձեր ճանապարհով պետք է
համարձակորեն անցնեք,
Չմտածելով վաղվա վտանգի կամ ուրախության մասին:
Հիշեք, թե ձեզ ինչ Ասացի:
Մի ճաշակեք ուտեստները Տիրոջ սեղանի, նույնիսկ եթե Նա ինքն
այդ ձեզ առաջարկի:
Վերցրեք միայն այն, ինչ տրված է ձեզ ձեր գործի բարիքի համար:
Վարձքի ժամը գալիս է, բայց սպասումները արդյունք չեն տալիս:
Մի՞թե Քրիստոս, խաչված, մտածում էր իր հոգու
փրկության մասին:
Գոնե փոքր չափով ջանացեք նմանվել Նրան:
Կարեկցանք, կարեկցանք, կարեկցանք,
Աղերսում ենք, կոչում ենք ձեզ արդեն շատ անգամներ՝ այդպիսին
եղեք:

Երբ ձեր պատահական մարմինների հնոտիների միջից
առկայծում են ոգու փայլքերը՝
Մի՞թե դուք չեք զգում հզորություն և ուրախություն:
Եվ մի՞թե չեն միաձուլվում ձեր բոլոր էությունները
ձեր ոգու աշխատանքի մեկ ուրախության մեջ:
Եվ այդ ժամանակ Ես շատ մոտ եմ ձեզ:
Եվ ձեր ականջը լսում է Իմ քայլերի շրշյունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 26*


Դու, որ ականջ ունես:
Դու, որ բաց աչք ունես:
Դու, որ ճանաչել ես Ինձ:
Իմ օրհնանքը քեզ:

Թող Իմ անունը՝ կոփված հուռութ լինի քեզ համար:
Եվ թող երկնի խորքերը քեզ համար լինեն բարենպաստ:
Իմ օրհնանքը քեզ:

Հղիր հայացք հեռուն, բազեի նման:
Գեղեցկության միջով դուք Մեզ կմոտենաք:
Հասկացեք և հիշեք:
Գեղեցկությունը հանձնարարել է՝ սա ձեզ ասել:

Դու ասացիր՝ սեր:
Նա ասաց՝ գործունեություն:
Դուք ասացիք՝ գեղեցկություն:
Եթե ցանկանում եք Դարպասները բացել, Իմ նշանն
օգտագործեք:
Ես ասացի՝ Գեղեցկություն:
Եվ կռվի մեջ, և հաղթանակում Ես ասացի՝ Գեղեցկություն:
Եվ անհաջողությունը ծածկվեց գեղեցկությամբ:
Եվ սարերը ծաղկեցին գեղեցկությամբ:
Իսկ դուք ծաղիկներն ընդունեք, ընդունեք նրանց՝ մանկանց:
Եվ խոնարհվեք Նրան՝ Մեծ Աշխարհի Գեղեցկությունը
Բերողին:
Հասկացեք. չկան իրեր, չկան որոշումներ, չկա հպարտություն,
ապաշխարանք չկա, կա մի բան՝ Գեղեցկություն:
Նրանում է ձեր ուղին:
Եվ նրանով կդիմավորեմ նրանց, ով Ինձ կհասնի:
Իսկ նրանք գալիս են այլևս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 27*


Ձեր ուրախությունը՝ Մեր ուրախությունն է:
Երբ փաղաքշանքի մոգական ծաղիկը ծաղկի երկրի վրա,
Այդժամ Անսահմանության մեջ մի նոր աստղ կվառվի:
Անթիվ, անհամար աստղեր:
Երջանկության կաթի կամուրջը կապել է բոլոր աշխարհները:
Վեհապետ, երջանկության թռչունը ցանկանում է երգել իմ պատուհանին:
Ես չեմ հասկանա նրա խոսքերը,
Բայց համարձակ կլինեմ:
Մինչև առավոտվան ժամը գոնե մի խոսք կըմբռնեմ:
Եվ սիրտս կերգի. արդարացված եմ, արդարացված եմ, արդարացված եմ:
Մի՞թե մի բառի համար, փաղաքշանքիս համար, ես կարող եմ Քո կողմից
արդարացման արժանանալ:
Ո՞վ է հյուսել հավերժական փայլքի և խաղաղության այս կտավը:
Որդյակս, քնքշանքը՝ մասն է ճշմարտության:
Իսկ ճշմարտությունը՝ բարու և գեղեցիկի մեջ է...
Հասկացիր դա, Որդյակս, ժամին կեսգիշերվա:
Առավոտյան Ես քո դուռը կթակեմ:

Եվս մեկ օր և ծաղկում է ձեր ծաղիկը
Եվ դուք հստակորեն արտասանում եք խոսքերը Տաճարի կառուցման:
Ես ժպիտ եմ տեսնում, Ես նույնիսկ լսում եմ ծիծաղը:
Լավ է, եթե կառուցեք, եթե շարեք քարերը, նրանց ծիծաղով իրար կապելով:
Ուրախություն աշխարհներին:
Սա է խոսքս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 28*


Ջրվեժներն ու խոտերը, թռչուններն ու քամին երգում են ինձ համար:
Եվ իմ շարժումներում նույնպես երգեր են ծնվում:
Ես թեթև եմ քայլում...
Բայց երբ լռում է քամին և թռչունները հեռանում են և դալկանում են
խոտերը, 
- Վեհապետ, ես ի՞նչ անեմ:
Նայիր Ինձ: 

Երբ սարերը գագաթներ են ծնում և անդունդները դեպի ինձ են հղում 
սարերի նոր կատարները,
Երբ ես անսել եմ բոլոր անապատները, և երբ բարձրացել եմ
բոլոր սարերը, 
- ի՞նչ կտեսնեմ, Վեհապետ:
Կտեսնես Ինձ:

Երջանկության շղթաները և շղթաները ստրուկի:
Ստրուկը քարշ է տալիս շղթան, և ծիծաղով են զրնգում շղթաները երջանկության, -
Վեհապետ, ես ինչպե՞ս շղթաները տարբերեմ:
- Զգոն ականջներով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հուլիս 30*


Ով Մեզ հետ է, երբեմն պայքարի ժամ է ունենում, բայց գիտի.
նա միշտ հաղթող է:
Ուշք դարձրեք կանչողների վրա, այնքա՜ն գեղեցիկ է դա:
Նրանք ոչ միայն զգում են գեղեցկությունը, այլև ցանկանում են կիսվել
գեղեցկությամբ:
Ունեցածով կիսվելը՝ գրավականն է հաղթանակի՛:
Բացող խոսքերն էլ՝ միշտ պարզ են:
Բայց քչերն են դրանք հարմարեցնում փականքներին:
Զգում ենք, որ աշխատանքը՝ տոն է:
Մաքրման կրակը նետեք նախախնամություններն ու 
խոչընդոտ դարձած իրերը:
Որքա՜ն փայլուն խարույկ է լուսավորում ճանապարհը ժայռի վրայից:
Ձգտումը բացում է նոր ճանապարհներ:



- - - - - - -



*Հուլիս 31* 


Ու՞մ թակոցն եմ Ես լսում:
Այդ դու՜ ես, փախստական:
Ահա թե ինչ կասեմ Ես քեզ.
Դու փախար Ինձանից այնքա՜ն հոգատարաբար,
Ինչպես կառուցում էիր առաջ Իմ տները:
Դու փորձում էիր փակվել տաճարների սրբավայրերում,
Դու թաքնվում էիր գահերի աստիճանների հետևում,
Դու, փոխելով դեմքդ, ծածկվում էիր վրանների ծածկոցով:
Դու փորձում էիր տարրալուծվել լարերի ու սրինգի ձայներում:
Եվ ու՞ր էիր դու փախչում:
Ահա կանգնած ես Իմ առջև,
Բայց Ես ասում եմ. դու Ինձ մոտ ես եկել:
Դու գտել ես Իմ դռները:
Դու գիտակցել ես, թե որքան անլույս է դարձել միտքը և ինչպես է
լքել քեզ քո ուրախությունը:
Դու իմացար, թե ինչպես թակողի առջև կբացվի, և 
ներս թողնվողը կարդարացվի:
Եվ դու գտար լավագուն դռներն ու կանչեցիր, չտեսնելով վերջը
փախուստի:
Եվ կըդունեմ Ես թակողին և կասեմ նրան.
Ես պահպանել եմ քո ուրախությունը,
Վերցրու սափորը քո և գործիր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Օգոստոս 1*


Ուրախությու՛ն: Չկա ժամ ներկա երջանկության:
Կա անցյալ երջանկության ժամ, և կա ժամ ապագա
երջանկության:
Անցյալ ժամը հեռացնում է:
Ապագայի ժամը մերձեցնում է:
Եվ Ես տվել եմ ձեզ ժամերն ապագա երջանկության:
Ուրախությու՛ն: Ձեզ վայելուչ չէ հեռացնող ոչ մի բան:
Ապրեք ժամով գալիք երջանկության:
Ուրախությու՛ն:



- - - - - - -


*
Օգոստոս 3*


Սովորեք պահպանել վահանը:
Պետք է փորձ ունենալ՝ փորձել հասնել հնարամտորեն:
Նորը դժվար է, հինն՝ անպիտան:
Թող ամպերը երբեք սարերը չծածկեն:
Չեն օգնի ոչ խուսափողականությունը, ոչ էլ ինքնաարդարացումը:
Միայն ստեղծագործ աշխատանքն է տանում դեպի հաղթանակ:
Լայն հասկացեք աշխատանքը:
Բուքը կուրացնում է աչքերը, բայց ոգին քուն չի մտնում:



- - - - - - -



*Օգոստոս 4*


Պահպանեք ոգին:
Նվիրվածությունն ապացուցվում է գործով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Օգոստոս 5*


Եվ ու՞ր է աղոթքը:
Ու՞ր են զորաց խոսքերը, ու՞ր են ոգեկոչումն ու հմայանքը:
Ես կասեմ իմ աղոթքը, և կասեմ այն ինչպես արևին դեմ 
հանդիման:
Եթե իմ աչքերին անհանդուրժելի է լույսն աշխարհի, ես կփակեմ
նրանք:
Եվ, լցված փայլքերի կայծերով, այնուհանդերձ կասեմ.
Ահա ես գիտեմ իմ ուղին, ահա ես դիմել եմ նրան
իմ ողջ գիտակցությամբ:
Եվ, վանելով թշնամիներին և թաղելով իրերը, ես գալիս եմ
դեպի Քեզ:
Իմ խոսքը Քեզ հղված՝ հենց իմ աղոթքն է որ կա:
Ասում եմ այն թե ցերեկը, թե աշխատանքի հաստոցի առաջ,  և գիշերային
պարեկաժամին, երբ աչքերն արդեն չեն տարբերում սահմանը
երկրի և երկնի:
Որքա՜ն նախապատրաստություններ, որքա՜ն մտքեր ու սպասումներ,
որպեսզի ասեմ Քեզ իմ մի խոսքը միայն.
ես սիրում եմ Քեզ, Տեր:
Սա է իմ ողջ աղոթքը:
Այնքան երկար եմ պատրաստվել ես նրան, այնքան սպասել եմ ես իմ
զորաց խոսքերին, բայց կարճ է այն էլ.
Շուռ մի՛ գա ինձանից:
Ավելացնելու ուրիշ խոսք ես չունեմ:
Եվ հիմա թախանձանքս. Տեր, Դու չես հեռանա
ինձանից, ես կգտնեմ Քեզ, քանզի գիտեմ տները Քո բոլոր,
Դու՝ ամենու՛մ ես: 
Տեր, ներիր, բարդ չէ աղոթքս,
կարճ են խոսքերս զորաց, և աներես է թախանձանքս:
Բայց եթե ես չհեռանամ Քեզանից, ուրեմն
Դու էլ չես թաքնվի աչքերիցս:
Եվ ականջս կլսի քայլքը Քո:
Եվ բերանումս կլինի Քո Աստվածային համը,
քանզի՝ իմ սնունդն ես Դու:
Կհասցնե՞մ արդյոք երդվեցնել Քեզ, իմ Տեր:
Չեմ կարծում, թե աղոթքս հաճո է, և որ խոսքերս զորաց
Քեզ կհասնեն:
Բայց ես կպահեմ ձեռքերումս Քո հագուստը:
Ո՜վ Տեր, ես հանդուգն կլինեմ,
Եվ հանդգնորեն կհափշտակեմ երջանկության օվկիանոսը, քանզի բաղձում եմ:

Այսպես ասացի՝ արարեք, հասկացեք, և մաքրեք դռները:
Նրանք կարող են հրել ձեզ, բայց անցեք ժպիտով:
Նա, ով գիտի, նա գնում և անցնում է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Օգոստոս 7*


Նրանք պարծենում են Մեր խրատները ստանալով, բայց
չեն հրաժարվել իրենց և ոչ մի սովորությունից:
Նրանց քայլերը  լիքն են կասկածներով, և խոսքերը հագեցած են
դավաճանությամբ:
Լողում են բակի ջրփոսում և այն ընկալում են որպես օվկիանոս:

Հատկապես զգուշացեք դավաճանությունից:



- - - - - - -



*Օգոստոս 9*


Նորերն իրենց կարտահայտեն գործունեության մեջ,
Ցույց կտան գեղեցկության վահանը և, սիրով լցված, թակողների առջև
դռները կբացեն:
Հողը կփախչի կույրի ոտքի տակից, և խուլը կընկնի գլխիվայր:
Կենդանի ջուր եմ ձեզ հղում, որպեսզի ձեր աչքերն ու ականջները լվանաք:
Եվ հրաշքը կկարտարվի, և գեղեցկության կամուրջը կդառնա մի նոր 
ճանապարհ:

Սա է խոսքս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Օգոստոս 26*


Հին պաշտամունքներում միշտ էլ մնացել են հոգևոր ուսմունքի
նշանները:
Հին շուրջպարն անգամ իր մեջ հոգևորի սկիզբ է պահպանել:
Շրջանի կենտրոնում կանգնում էր աղջիկն ընտրյալ, հազվադեպ՝ 
տղան:
Նրան շրջապատում էին ծիսակատարներն ու երգչախումբը:
Մեջտեղում ընտրյալը մնում էր ասես առանց 
գործողությունների:
Բայց բոլոր շարժումներն ու գործողությունները վերաբերվում էին նրան:
Եվ նա իր վրա էր կրում բոլոր ձգտումների իմաստը:
Այդպես է նաև Ոգու ուսմունքներում:
Աշակերտը ստանում է ուրախության փայլքեր:
Ստանում է անհուն որոնումներ:
Ստանում է միայնության սառույցը:
Եվ հետո պետք է անցնի կենտրոնացման ծանրությունը:
Ասես մենակ, ասես անձայն, ասես առանց օգնության,
Նա իր վրա տանում է բոլորի ծանրությունը:
Եվ նույնքան հանգիստ, որքան միայնության սառույցի մեջ,
Նա սպասում և պատրաստակամությամբ ընդունում է բեռը խնդրանքների:
Տան հիմնասյունի նման, լուռ թույլատրում է իրեն շրջապատել:
Եվ տասնապատկում է իր ձեռքերը,
Եվ բազմապատկում է իր սիրտը,
Եվ պետք է ոգով աճի
Բոլոր դիմողների վրա:
Բայց նա չի վախենում:
Եվ գիտի, որ իր ժամը գալիս է:
Եվ թե թակողները, թե վախ սփռողները, թե ծանրաբեռնողները,
նրանք պետք է գան:
Եվ ինքը պետք է դիմավորի նրանց:

Եվ ժամանակավորապես նա շրջապատված է նրանցով, և փակ է ելքը նրա:
Բայց հավերժական փորձություններ չկան:
Այլ մոտ է մոտակա ճանապարհի հնարավորությունը:
Այդպիսին է բեռը կենտրոնացման:
Եվ լավ է, եթե ընկերներդ քեզ ձեռք են պարզում:
Եթե շուրջպարը հյուսվել է բարի ցանկություններից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Սեպտեմբեր 3*


Կեսօրին երեկո մի փնտրիր:
Գութանի վրա, հողագործ, հանգստի աղոթք մի արա:



- - - - - - -



*Սեպտեմբեր 4*


Սիրո մասին կարող եմ ասել. մաքուր հոգիների մոտ այն ձգտում է 
դեպի վեր, իսկ կարեկցանքը՝ ցած:
Կարելի է Աստծոն սիրել, պետք է պատկերացնել Նրան
որպես հրաշալի տառապյալ՝ հանուն Աշխարհի բարիքի 
ստեղծագործ մտքերի համար:
Կարելի է վստահորեն և նույնիսկ հանդուգն թակել դուռը Նրա
տաճարների:
Եվ եթե գիտակցված է թակոցը, ուրեմն ի պատասխան ստանում եք պաշար 
նոր ուժերի, չնայած և ոչ միանգամից գիտակցված:



- - - - - - -



*Սեպտեմբեր 7*


Մարդկային օվկիանոսում շատ է անըմբռնողությունը:
Ոգին գիտե, բայց այն նշանները կրակով պետք է արտահայտվեն:
Կյանքի գործունեության կրակն աճեցնում է ոգու թևերը:
Աղ ծովի խորքում կա, բայց միայն հոսանքի աշխատանքը կարող է
այն հանել վեր:
Ինչպես սոխակի ձուն է իր մեջ կրում մեծ երգչի սաղմը, բայց երգը
կհնչի միայն կյանքի արտահայտումից հետո:
Երջանիկ երգիչներ, հնչեք հանուն Արարչի Ժպիտի Փառքի:

Չկան ոչ փոքրեր, ոչ մեծեր:
Տարածության մեջ նետված զգացմունքը, բումերանգի նման,
հետ է վերադառնում իր աղբյուրին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Սեպտեմբեր 17*


Նորերին՝ հավատա՛:
Ուսուցիչն ունի ուժ բարձրացնել իր վահանը նախքան երջանկության հայտնվելը:
Ուսուցիչը զգում է ձեռքն օգնություն հայցող:
Ուսուցիչը պատրաստ է օգնել:
Ուսուցիչը կարող է դրսևորել նորերին:
Ուսուցիչը կարող է նոր ուսմունք առաքել:
Ուսուցիչը քաջությունը սխրանք է համարում:
Ուսուցիչն ուժ է ցուցաբերում հավատարիմներին:



- - - - - - - 



*Սեպտեմբեր 19*


Ձեզ սովորեցրել են հին հերոսների մասին, - ինչու՞ ռասաների 
հերթափոխի պահին սխրանքը նորից չի փայլում:
Մեր Եղբայրության Վահանը պատրաստ է պաշտպանել լույսի որոնումները:
Ձեր լավագույն արարքները, սերմերի նման, ջերմացված են Մեզանով:
Երջանիկ են գեղեցկության ճանապարհները, աշխարհի կարիքը
պետք է հագեցվի:
Նոր կյանքի հրաշքը ցնցոտիներով է քողարված, բայց այն
կենդանի է:
Մի վախեցեք կյանքերի նստվածքից, - երբ եռում է կաթսան,
փոշին պտտվում է վերևում:
Հրաշքի ճանապարհին վախ չկա, բայց սրտի կրակը լուսավորում է
ճանապարհը ճշմարտության:
Հավերժության ճշմարտությունը՝ ոգու գեղեցկության մեջ է:
Ոգին գիտի, թե որտեղ է գեղեցկությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Սեպտեմբեր 20*


Մարդկության նոր շուրջպարը վերջ կտա տխրությանը:
Ժպտալով, երեխան կքաշի սուրը կռվի:
Ժողովուրդը կբարձրացնի սրբապատկերները:
Քայլում եմ անապատով, բերում եմ Գավաթը, վահանով ծածկած:
Ինչու՞ է փոշեպատել զոհասեղանը:
Որտեղ Տաճար է կերտվում, խաղ ու կատակ չկա:
Ոչ եռանդ, ոչ փնտրում չկա այնտեղ, որտեղ դավաճանված է
գեղեցկության իշխանությունը:
Մաքրեք աղբը:
Համարում եմ, որ վնասը չպետք է թաքնվի ճեղքերում: 
Ծածկեք Գավաթը:



- - - - - - -



*Սեպտեմբեր 21*


Եթե աճապարեք, փոշին արագ կմաքրեք:
Բարձիթողի արված ոչինչ չպետք է մնա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Սեպտեմբեր 23*


ԳԻՐՔ  ԶՈՀՈՂՈՒԹՅԱՆ

Ի՞նչպիսի ուժով եք կայունանալու:
Ինչպե՞ս եք հասնելու Մեր գործի իրականացմանը:
Մեր տված իշխանությամբ:
Ե՞ս եմ, որ պետք է խոսեմ իշխանության մասին,
Երբ ողջ տգիտությունը և ողջ փառամոլությունն 
իշխանության է ձգտում:
Բայց Ես ասում եմ և պնդում եմ:
Մեր իշխանությունն ուրիշ է.
Մեր Իշխանությունը՝ Զոհողությու՛ն է:

Բացատրեմ քիչ խոսքերով:
Երբ Տիրակալ Կուռնովուուն
Կառուցում էր Դարպասները Ոսկե,
Նա ձգտում էր տաճար հասնել,
Եվ սակայն իր զոհողությունը կատարեց:

Երբ Սողոմոնը փնտրում էր գեղեցկության իշխանությունը,
Երբ Սուլամիթի խորհրդանշանով ցուցադրվեց
Խորհրդանշանն անմարդկային ճշմարտության,
Բայց և այնպես նա մնաց արքա
և իր զոհողությունն ավարտին հասցրեց:

Երբ Տիբեթի հոգևոր ուսուցիչ Ալլալ-Մինգը
Ձգտում էր դեպի սարեր, որտեղ առաջին անգամ Աստված եկավ նրան,
Նա այնուհանդերձ մնաց դաշտավայրում
Եվ թասն ընդունեց:

Երբ Ռասուլ իբն Ռահիմ շեյխը
Ձգտում էր իշխանությունը փոխանցել որդուն,
Այնուամենայնիվ նա լսեց մի Ձայն
Եվ տվեց ամեն բան, նրան հասանելու համար:

Երբ Օրիգենես ուսուցիչը տալիս էր
Թե մարմնականը, թե հոգևորը, միայն թե
Սոցվորեցնի նրանց Քրիստոսի վերջին ավանդույթին,
Բայց և այնպես նա պահպանեց բեռն Ուսուցչական:

Երբ Սերգի Ռադոնեգացին հրաժարվեց
Միտրոպոլիտի գահից,
Երբ նա ձգտում էր խոսել գազանների հետ,
Նա այնուհանդերձ մնաց կառուցելու Հանրակացարանների շենքերը,
Եվ աշակերտներին իր կողքին պահեց:

Երբ Ագբարը, որ հռչակված էր Մեծ,
Շարում էր եկեղեցու միասնության քարերը,
Նրա հոգին ձգտում էր դեպի ծառն իմաստության, 
Որի տակ Ինքը պայծառացել էր,
բայց Նա այնուամենայիվ մնաց գահի սանդուղքներին:

Գիտենալով, որ կա սխրանք,
Գիտենալով, որ կա իշխանություն-զոհողություն,
Եթե, հաստատելով հաղթանակն, արտասանեք.
- Տե՜ր իմ, թող այս թասն ինձ շրջանցի, -
Ուրեմն, դուք արդեն իրավունք ունեք արարել,
Եվ ձեր ոգին անպարտ է արդեն:

Հիշեք գիրքն այս զոհողության մասին,
Քանզի այն դարպասներ է ձեզ տալիս դեպի պատրաստվածություն և ավարտ:

Իսկ լինելով պատրաստ, դուք գիտեք ամեն ինչ,
Քանզի ձեզ բաց կլինի ամեն ինչ, և կբերվի ձեզ
և կպատմվի:
Բայց առայժմ բացեք ականջներդ և հիշեք:

Իսկ գլխավորը, կարդացեք և կրկնեք,
Քանզի հաճախ ձեր մարմինը մթագնում է գիտելիքը ոգու:

Եվ նայելով նախատեսված հրդեհին,
Դուք կասեք. ահա թե ինչու ես երեկ դուրս հանեցի իրերս տանից: 
Եվ նայելով կայծակին, կխոնարհեք ձեր գլուխը,
հարգելով Կամքն Աստծո:

Սա է խոսքս և պատգամս, - պահպանեք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Սեպտեմբեր 25*


Սիրով կվառեք լույսը գեղեցկության և գործով
կբերեք աշխարհին փրկությունը ոգու:



- - - - - - -



*Սեպտեմբեր 26*


Այդպես էլ լինում է, երբ ոգին գիտակցում է ծառայումը.
Նոր թևեր են աճում, և գիշերը օդն է երգում ձեր շուրջ:
Լույսի ուղին հայտնվում է զարմացած հայացքին:
Եվ մտքի որոշումը հիմնում է Միակ Ճշմարտության տաճարի
աստիճանները:

Բարելավեք ձեր մտքերը, մաքրեք ձեր ականջները, լվացեք ձեր շուրթերը,
Ինքներդ ձեր խելացնորության վկան կլինեք:



- - - - - - -



*Սեպտեմբեր 29*


Իմ ուղին ուսուցանեք ուրիշներին:
Թող նրանք անցնեն ըմբռնումը մարդկային բնության,
Հասկանան էությունը Ծառայության,
Հասկանան ուրախությունը գեղեցկության,
Հասկանան այն պարզությունը, որը կյանքը փոխակերպում է հրաշքի: 
Մեր Վահանն անտեսանելի է, բայց գիշերը դուք զգում եք ցերեկվա 
շշուկների հաստատումը:
Մենք երբեք ավելի դժվար ժամանակաշրջան չենք ունեցել, քան ռասաների
այս հերթափոխը:
Պետք է բաշխել ուժերը. վատն է այն քիմիկոսը,
որը կաթիլի փոխարեն դույլն է շուռ տալիս:
Այո՝ անտեսանելի կռիվը երբեք այսքան մեծ չի եղել:
Իսկ այժմ նրա մեջ է ներգրավված ամբողջ Երկիր մոլորակը:
Թեթև մի ընդունեք խառնակչությունն աշխարհի:
Ուժերն այնքան լարված են, որ նշանների տարափ է թափվում երկրի վրա:
Երբ վաղը թելադրեմ գիրքն ուրախության, մարտակոչերի մասին չմոռանա՛ք :

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Սեպտեմբեր 30*


ԳԻՐՔ   ՈՒՐԱԽՈՒԹՅԱՆ

Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք ծառը կանգնել հաստատուն:
Կարող է, կարող է, կարող է,
Եթե անտեսանելի են արմատները և խորն են հողում:

Ես ասացի ձեզ գեղեցկության մասին,
Ես ասացի սիրո մասին,
Ես ասացի գործելու մասին:
Ես ասացի նվիրվածության մասին,
Ես ասացի պատրաստ լինելու մասին և կարեկցանքի մասին:

Ես ցույց տվեցի ձեզ ճակատամարտի պատուհանը:
Ես ցույց տվեցի նշանակությունը խիզախության,
Եվ, վերջապես, Ես ձեզ կոչեցի դեպի Մեծ Ծառայությունը:
Բայց ու՞ր է հագուստը, որ նրա մեջ զգեստավորված բարձրանաս 
աստիճանները Տաճարի:
Որտե՞ղ է կերպասն արժանավայել,
Որպեսզի քողարկենք մերկությունն ու ստվերները մեր մարմինների:
Բայց ամբողջ աշխարհում ծածանվում է Կենսասկզբի կտավը:
Ամբողջ աշխարհում ապրում է Արժանի Հագուստը:
Եվ ծածանվում է և բխում է և հնչում է Ուրախությու՛նը:

Եվ այդ հագուստով կբարձրանաք աստիճաններով:

Այդ հագուստով կծածկեք ձեր մերկությունը:

Նրանք պատառոտում են Աստծո կտավը:
Նրանք ծիծաղում են նրա ծվենների վրա:

Բայց աշխարհի դուստրը և Մայրը Տիեզերքի կվերանորոգեն կտավը: 
Եվ դուք կմոտենաք պատրաստ, որ ձեր հագուստը ստանաք:

Քանզի որտե՞ղ է իշխանությունը և ու՞ր են զոհերը, եթե չկա ուրախությունը:
Եվ որտե՞ղ է նա, կարեկցանքը, և նա, նվիրվածությունը:
Եվ որտե՞ղ է նա, սերը դեպի արարումը,
Եթե Աշխարհի Մոր կտավով զարդարված չեն ուսերդ:

Եվ երբ դուք կառուցեք Տաճարը Գեղեցկության,
Եվ նրա մատույցներում տնկեք Ուրախության այգին,
Ուրեմն անվանեք այգին Իմ Անվամբ, քանզի
Ես ասացի ձեզ.
Ուրախացե՛ք, զավակներ Իմ:

Եվ անցնելով սահմաններն իշխանության ու զոհողության,
Զգեստավորված շողերով Ուրախության,
Հաջորդ օրը կխոսենք Մենք աղոթքի մասին:
Աղոթքի և սխրանքի մասին այդ գիրքը 
կամփոփի մեր եռագիրքը:

Ուրախացեք, ուրախացեք, ուրախացե՛ք:

Եվ ասեք նրանց.
Մենք գիտենք ճակատամարտը,
Եվ այդ պատճառով ուրախություն է մեր մեջ:
Եվ ճանաչում ենք մենք Ծառայությունը,
Եվ այդ պատճառով ուրախ են դեմքերը մեր:

Հղում եմ ուրախություն և բարիք և ճշմարտություն, քանզի սրանում է ամբողջը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հոկտեմբեր 3*


Պետք է ավերողների դեմ արարման ուժ ցուցաբերել:
Կարողացեք շինարարության մեջ նորերին ներգրավել:
Այսպիսով, աշխատեք միասնության համար:
Ավանդում եմ ձեզ. պահեք վահանը և հույս ցուցաբերեք,
քանզի Իմ նշանը ձեզ արդեն ցույց է տրված:
Զգում եմ, եկել է երջանկությունը, մի թափթփեք այն:
Եվ թևերը Մեր որոշումների հայտնության երջանկությունն են 
բերում աշխարհին:
Տեսեք հայտնությունները:
Վահանն իմ ամուր է:



- - - - - - -



*Հոկտեմբեր 4*


Մենք կրում ենք մարգարեների ավանդների հաստատումը:
Առաջնորդում ենք մաքուր աստիճաններով, և ոչ ոք չի զղջա,
որ մոտեցավ նոր ռասային:
Ռասայի առաջին պայմանն է՝  կյանքի մեջ ներմուծել ոգի:
Եվ դարերով կուտակված բեկորներն իրենց տեղը կգտնեն:
Սքանչելի կյանքի ընբռնման ճառագայթը կփայլի պարզորեն:
Նոր թռիչքով ոգին կշրջանցի աշխարհը:
Չնայած և դժվար, բայց չտեսնված ժամանակներ են:
Շուրջբոլորն ամպեր են, բայց ճառագայթն Իմ ձեզ հետ է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հոկտեմբեր 14*



ԳԻՐՔ  ԱՂՈԹՔԻ


- Ռազմիկ, մի՞թե դու նիզակով ու սրով 
կմտնես Տաճարի սրբավայրը:
- Բարեկամս, ես սխրանքի եմ ելել,
ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն լքեմ զենքերս:
- Ռազմիկ, Ես կպահպանեմ քո զենքերը գավիթի աստիճաններին:
- Ընկերս, ես եկել եմ ձեռնադրելու իմ զրահը,
և ինչպե՞ս այն թողնեմ:

- Հայր, մոխրարցրու ձեռքս, եթե նա բարձրացել է
անարժան գործի համար:
- Հայր, մոխրացրու ուղեղս, եթե նա գալարվում է
կեղծարար մտքերով:
- Հայր, խոցիր իմ ամբողջ էությունը, եթե նա
դեպի չարն է ձգտում:

- Որդյակ Իմ, չեմ խոցի քո ձեռքը:
- Որդյակ Իմ, թող քեզ մնա ուղեղդ, եթե սխրանքի մեջ ես դու:
Բայց նվաճումներիդ մեջ, ժամանակ հատկացրու ոգուդ
լռության համար:
Այդ պահին Ես կդիպչեմ քո էությանը:
Մեծ Լռության նշույլը դեպի Ծառայության ճանաչումն է տանում:

- Հայր, այսուհետև կկրճատեմ ժամերգություններս,
Եվ կկտրեմ գովերգերիս երկարաբանությունը:
Սխրանքի մեջ կլինի իմ աղոթքը միայն,
Եվ աղոթել կսկսեմ լռությամբ:

- Եղբայրներ, ձեր բոլոր ձեռնարկումներում հիշեցեք 
լռության ժամանակը:
Այդ ժամանակ ձեզ է դիպչում Հրահանգի պատգամաբերը:
Եվ, հասկանալով աղոթքն ու սխրանքը,
Լուսավորված գեղեցկությամբ, ամուր բռնած իշխանություն-զոհողությունը,
դուք կհասնեք Տաճարին:


*Վերջ եռագրքի*

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հոկտեմբեր 18*


Ձեր զգացումները կվերածեմ կյանքի, և այդ պատճառով
նկատեք, թե ինչ է ձեր շուրջ կատարվում:
Պետք է կարողանալ պատահականությունը տարբերել ցուցմունքից:
Արտահայտվածի ըմբռնման վրա աճում են նորանոր
հնարավորություններ:
Այդպես, չկորցնելով տրված քարերը, շենք է բարձացվում:
Ոչ թե հույսը, այլ գործն է առաջնորդում շինարարներին:
Եվ կամերտոնի համահնչությունը հաղթում է մարդկային
անկարողության խռպոտությանը:



- - - - - - -



*Հոկտեմբեր 25*


Արշալույսի վրա կպարզենք Մեր դրոշները:
Վահաններն Արևելքի կլուսավորենք Սուրբ Միասնության 
լույսով:
Ցույց կտանք դրոշները, Մեր վահանով պաշտպանված:
Եվ ձայնը կպաշտպանի մեր աշխատանքն ամեն օրվա:

Ցանկանում ենք ասել մեծ գործերի մասին:
Ամենօրյա փոշու ամպով երբեք մի ծածկվեք:



- - - - - - -



*Հոկտեմբեր 26*


Մաքուր ոգին իր հետ բերում է ժամը պաշտամունքի և հավաքում է
հոգու մոլորված հատիկների մասերը: 
Օգնությունը Մեր՝ աչքը զգում է, ականջը լսում է, և միտքը
հասկանում է:

Նվաստացած ոգին փոշուց շուտ չի վերածնվում:
Պետք է ձեռք մեկնել բոլոր խեղդվողներին, և ժպտի բոցը չի սպառվի,
քանզի այն տաքացել է Աստծո ջերմությամբ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հոկտեմբեր 28*


Այո - այո - այո:
Ես եմ ձեզ կանչել:
Ես ձեզ հարազատներ եմ կոչել:
Եվ ձեր գոտու վրա զնգում են վստահության դռների բանալիները:
Շատե՜րն են մոտեցել այդ դռներին:
Եվ նույնիսկ փորձել են պտտել բանալին:
Բայց չգիտեին, թե ինչպես դուռը բանալ:
Եվ բաց թողնվածն այլևս չի կրկնվում:

Երբ մոտենաք փականքին,
Հին անցորդներին մի կանչեք:
Ձայն մի տվեք նորից տգիտություն ցուցաբերողներին:
Ամեն խաչմերուկի մոտ ձեզ սպասում են նորերը:
Եվ շինության ամեն քար ձեզ Իմ նշանն է բերում:
Եվ երբ հասնեք վեր ու ձեռնարկեք աշտարակը,
Չափեք նրա հիմքը և ուրվագծեք տակի ժայռը,
Քանզի դու՛ք, շինարարներ, այդ աշտարակից հեռուները կտեսնեք:

Եվ կարճ եմ ասում, որ սովորեք,
Եվ հիշեք, հիշեք, հիշեք
ամբողջ Իմ ասածը:
Սա է խոսքս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Նոյեմբեր 1*


Գաղտնիքը բացվում է անվտանգության մեջ:
Պետք չէ ավերել մարդկանց վստահության հսկայությամբ:
Հաճախ բեռի ծանրությունն ընդամենը մեջքի տեսքն է ցուցադրում:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 4*


Մոտենալով սարին, դուք կտեսնեք քարերի քաոսն ու ժայռերի սուր ծայրերը,
Հետո կհաջորդեն ուղղաբերձ ապառաժները:
Սրանց հետևում կսկսվեն ձյուներով սնվող լեռնային 
մարգագետինները,
Բայց ձնե գագաթից հետո կճանաչեք փայլքը հեռուների:
Որքա՜ն բեռ, որքա՜ն հրաժարումներ, վա՜խ որքան:
Եվ որտե՞ղ մնաց այն, գանձն Աշխարհի:

Բայց եթե դուք ունեք ձեզ հետ հասարակ թանկարժեք քար կամ
մարգարիտը լավագույն, կմոռանա՞ք արդյոք նրանց մասին:
Ո՛չ, դուք կպահեք դրանք խնամքով:
Կստուգեք զետեղարաններն ու կամրացնեք ճարմանդները,
Քանզի տանում եք գանձե՛րը հողի:
Ինչպիսի՜ խնամատարություն...
Կհարցնեք. ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս ցնցումների մեջ մտապահենք 
գանձն Աշխարհի:
Ես կժպտամ և կասեմ՝ դա հեշտ է շատ:
Ծովափին վերցրեք ալիքներով հարդված 
մի քար
Եվ Աշխարհի գանձի մասին մտքով կրե՛ք այն:

Եվ երբ ձեզ հրմշտեն և փոշեծածկ անեն ձեր հագուստները,
Այդ ժամանակ ձեր ընտրած քարը ձեռքներդ վերցրեք,
Եվ չմոռանաք Աշխարհի գանձը, որը
Ես ձեզ տանել եմ պատգամել:
Հիշեք, հիշեք, հիշեք:
Սա է խոսքս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Նոյեմբեր 6*


Հովիվները հայտնություններ էին ստանում:
Արքաները որոնում էին:
Դպիրները մաքառում էին:
Ուղեվարները սարսափում էին:
Հոգևորի առկայության դեպքում Աստծո ձայնը ծածկում է
ամեն ինչ:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 7*


Սրտի զարկն արտացոլում է թրթիռների համադրումը:
Յուրաքանչյուր օրգանիզմ, ներառյալ Տիեզերքը,
իր զարկերակն ունի:
Զգայուն մեքենան կարող է գործի դրվել նույնիսկ մեկ մարդու
զարկերակով:
Հյուլեների զարկերակը ստեղծում է բանաձևի մեջ հեշտությամբ տեղավորվող 
էներգիաների ամբողջություն:
Այն հիշել դեռ տրված չէ մարդկանց, քանզի դա կբերեր միայն 
կործանման:

Այդ պատճառով խոսում եմ փոշու մասին, այն թափանցում է խորը
և ձեռնոց է ծառայում թշնամու ձեռքին:
Մարդիկ հետևում են թողնում ջերմ, գորշ ձեռնոցներ
սև հյուրի համար:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 22*


Երկրի ճիչը խափանում է ոգու աճը:
Բայց դուք գնացեք համբերության Դարպասներով:
Բայց դուք ներս մտեք Ծառայումը գիտակցելու Դարպասներով:
Եվ գլխավորը՝ գիշեր ու ցերեկ հիշեք Ջրաշուշանին վստահության:



- - - - - - -



*Նոյեմբեր 24*


Կարդացեք և հաշվեք, թե նույնիսկ Հիսուս քանի անգամ է 
անապատ հեռացել:
Նույնիսկ Նրա՛ Ոգին պրանայի կարիք ուներ:
Զգոն եղեք՝ յուրաքանչյուր օրվա երևույթները լիքն են
խորը նշանակությամբ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Նոյեմբեր 25*


Լսեցե՛ք:
Քանզի ցանկանում եմ, որ Մեծ Խավարի օրը դուք կարողանաք
մոտենալ Ինձ ուրախ և լուսավո՛ր:
Սա ճշմարիտ է:
Ես շատ բան եմ ձեզ վստահել:
Ես տվել եմ ձեզ ժամկետներ և նախազգուշացումներ:
Ես ձեզ հաղթանակի հնարավորություն եմ տվել:
Եվ բացել եմ ձեզ Մեր որոշումների Գաղտնիքները:
Դուք կարող եք հաղթել և լուսավորվել,
Բայց Ինձ նվիրեք ձեր շնորհը:

Եթե մեկն ունի վախ,
Վախդ Ինձ տուր:

Եթե մեկն ունի կասկած,
Ինձ տուր կասկածդ:

Եթե մեկն ունի զայրույթ,
Տուր Ինձ զայրույթդ:

Իսկ եթե մի բուռ փոքր իրեր տաք,
Ես կընդունեմ նաև այդ փոշե խաղալիքները,
Եվ կվերաձուլեմ դրանք Իմ աշտարակում:
Հիրավի, եթե կամենաք ձեր շնորհը կյանքում
կիրառել նորից,
Մի մոռացեք, թե ինչի է արժանի նա, ով հետ է վերցնում
մեկ անգամ նվիրածը:
Եվ ուրեմն, Ես ընդունեցի և վախը, և կասկածը, և զայրույթը, -
դրանք՝ Ինձ:
Իսկ ձեզ՝ ճանապարհ դեպի լույս,
Քանզի ցանկանում եմ, որ Մեծ Խավարի օրը կարողանաք
մոտենալ Ինձ ուրախ և լուսավոր
Արևածագից առաջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Դեկտեմբեր 2*


Դուռը ճանկռտող, Ես ճանաչում եմ քեզ, 
Դու հույս ունես հյուրի ուսերին նստած Իմ տուն ներթափանցել:

Ես ճանաչու՛մ եմ քեզ:

Դու նրբաճաշակ և հնարամիտ ես դարձել, նույնիսկ
հնարամիտ Իմ շատ մտերիմներից:
Դու ամրացրել ես ճարմանդներդ
Եվ հարդարել ես հագուստներդ:

Դու նույնիսկ սովորել ես խոսքերն Իմ բոլոր:
Լսում եմ՝ նույնիսկ կրկնում ես. "ՈՒՐԱԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ":

Բայց այստեղ Ես կկասեցնեմ քեզ:
Որ "սիրո ուրախություն" ասել չհամարձակվես:
Քո ուրախությունը՝ ատելության ուրախությունն է:

Բայց ատելության թիկունքին տատանվում է կասկածի ստվերն այլանդակ:
Եվ կասկածը բոլորովին պիտանի չէ վահանի համար:
Ես վահանիս վրա կընդունեմ քո բոլոր նետերը:
Բայց եթե համառես,
Ես քեզ, ժպիտիս հետ, միայն մեկ նետ կուղարկեմ:



- - - - - - -



*Դեկտեմբեր 6*


Ճշմարտությունը դուրս է պոռթկում մարմնի ճիչերից:
Հեծյալը մտրակում է ձիուն, բայց թևերը տանում են ավելի արագորեն:



- - - - - - -



*Դեկտեմբեր 8*


Ինչու՞ է կործանված երկիրը:
Ինչու՞ պետք է ավերված լինի տաճարը:
Հոր ցասումը կանցնի:
Առավոտյան թռչունը պատրաստ է երգել ժամկետները:
Օրերի մարգարեությունն իրականանում է,
Եվ լիքն են Հրեշտակապետերի թասերը:
Փառավորվու՛մ է Աստծո անունը:
Ժողովուրդը հոգով հառնում է:
Պարզ է հրաշքի էությունը.
Սերը՝ հրաշք է, հրաշք է գեղեցկությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Դեկտեմբեր 9*


Երբ ամպերը պատում են երկինքը
Եվ կայծակներ են խփում ամեն կողմ,

Ավելի լավ չէ՞ արդյոք
Մնալ տան պատերի հետևում:

Եթե տարափը թափանցում է փեղկերի արանքից,
Այնուամենայնիվ վտանգ չի լինի:

Եթե դուք գիտենաք.
Կա գործողության փորձ,
Կա փորձ լռության:

Երբ Ես ասում եմ. գործեք, -
Գտեք գործողության ողջ հնարամտությունը:

Երբ Ես ասում եմ. լռեք, -
Գտեք լռության ամբողջ հնարամտությու՛նը:

Եվ եթե երկարատև է փորձը գործողության, 
Ուրեմն կարճ է լռության փորձը:

Եվ այդ պատճառով գործեք լռությամբ:
Բայց եթե այնուհաներձ ցանկանում ենք արտահայտել ուժը գործողության՝
կանչեք երեխաների՛ն:
Եվ գործելով երեխաների հետ,
Թակարդը չեք ընկնի:

Եվ կարճ է ժամանակը,
Եվ դուք գիտեք ժամկետները:

Սա է խոսքս:

----------

Բարեկամ (30.01.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Դեկտեմբեր 12*


Լավագույն դեղամիջոցը, լավագույն զենքը՝ Մեր հոգատարության
ձեր գիտակցումն է:
Ամրապնդվելով Մեզ հետ միասնությամբ, դուք անհաղթ կանցնեք
ձեր ճանապարհը:
Ցուցաբերելով դեմքը սխրանքի, աճում եք ինչպես հսկաներ:

Ոմանք սարսափում են ավերումից, որանք ուրախանում են դրան,
Բայց ձեզ համար յուրաքանչյուր ընկնող պատ հարթում է
դեպի Լույսը տանող ճամփան:



- - - - - - -



*Դեկտեմբեր 13*


Ես Իմ վահանը ցույց կտամ նրանց, ով գալիս է:
Ցույց կտամ նրանց, ովքեր կսպանեն ինքնասիրության դրսևորումը:
Ցույց կտամ նրանց, ովքեր  պահպանում են ժամը սահմանված:
Ցույց կտամ նրանց, ովքեր զգում են Ծառայության ճանապարհը:
Ցույց կտամ նրանց, ովքեր Իմ անունով կծածկեն իրենց վրանը:
Ցույց կտամ նրանց, ովքեր ուղիղ են կրում իրենց վահանը:
Ես ձեզ ցուցադրեցի Կամքը՝ մի՛ խախտեք այն:
Ես ձեզ առաջնորդում եմ, մի շեղվեք և մի պատռեք 
սխրանքի կտավը:



- - - - - - -



*Դեկտեմբեր 14*


Կարելի է նայել միայն դեպի ապագա:
Առայժմ դիմեք միայն երեխաներին:
Միայն նրանց մեջ է գործի օրինական սկիզբը:
Դրսևորելով նոր ճանապարհ, միայն երեխաների մեջ կգտնեք ուժը
վստահության:

----------


## Gayl

Թեմայում քննարկումն արգելված է?

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Թեմայում քննարկումն արգելված է?


Ես դեմ չեմ, Գայլ ջան, բայց մի անգամ գրառումը տեղափոխվել է արդեն...
Եթե ինչ-որ բան ես ուզում ասել, կարող ես գնալ "Համեցեք, դուռը բաց է": :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Դեկտեմբեր 18* 


Վիրավորանքների միջով է անցնում լուսաբացի սիրտը:
Մտածիր, գիտակցություն, և նետիր ցանցերդ:
Լսի՛ր հրամանը խոսուն:
Հրաշքը չես կարող խլել և կոչվածներին իրենց տանից
չես կարող վտարել:
Եվ դու, որ գիտես Լուսատուների ընթացքը, զիջիր քո ճամփան,
Քանզի ճանաչում եմ քեզ, մտքի շփոթություն տարածողիդ:
Քեզ եմ ասում, վանի՛ր քո անպատկառությունը:



- - - - - - -



*Դեկտեմբեր 22*


Միշտ էլ ավելի լավ է որոշում ընդունելը թողնել առավոտվան:
Առավոտը պրանայով է հագեցած:
Մայրամուտից հետո վնասակար է լարվելը:
Երեկոն վերադարձնելու ժամանակն է, Առավոտը ժամն է ճանաչման:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Դեկտեմբեր 23*


Ո՞վ է ասել, որ պետք է տալ խելակորույս:
Դրանից անմտություն էլ կմնա:

Մեկը մտածում է. ահա ես տվել եմ արդեն:
Մյուսը մտածում է. ես տվել և մոտեցել եմ:
Երրորդը մտածում է. ես տվել եմ և արդեն արժանի եմ:

Բայց նրանց բոլորի նվերներն անդունդում են:
Մենք չենք կարող տալ այն, ինչ ուրիշին է պատկանում:
Չենք կարող տալ այն, ինչ ստացել ենք, որ պահպանենք:

Եթե ունեցվածքդ տաս ընկերոջդ պահելու,
Եվ հետ վերադառնալով դու այն պահանջես,
Ի՞նչ է ընկերդ զգալու:

Ուրախություն, որ կարողացավ վերադարձնել պահպանածը:
Ուրախացեք ուրեմն և աղոթեք.
Տեր, Դու տվեցիր ինձ պահպանելու Քո Երանությունը,
Դու սովորեցրեցիր Այն պահպանել:
Սովորեցրու հիմա, թե ինչպես վերադարձնել պահպանածը
Լսելով Քո Ձայնը, Իմ Տե՜ր:

Ուրախացեք՝ Ես պահպանում եմ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Դեկտեմբեր 30*


Ինչպես փղերն են անցնում անտառով,
Ավերելով թփերն ու տեղահան անելով ծառերը,
Մեծ Ծառայության միջով դուք էլ այդպես անցեք:

Եվ ուրեմն կարողացեք մարտնչել:

Շատերը կոչված են ճանաչման համար,
Բայց ոչ շատերին են հայտնի Մեր որոշումների գաղտնիքները:

Ուստի կարողացեք պայքարել:
Դուք կտեսնեք, թե ինչպես են անարգում Իմ վահանը:
Դուք կիմանաք, թե ինչպես են կեղծում Իմ գանձերը:
Եվ ձեր սուրը կբարձրացնեք:
Ուստի կարողացեք մարտնչել:

Գլխավորը, զգուշացեք դավաճանությունից ու թեթևամտությունից:
Թեթևամտությունից է ծնվում դավաճանությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*1923*



*Հունվար 1*


Կասկածի դրսևորումը ոչնչացնում է զենքը:
Ամեն տատանվող քար ցնցում է աշտարակը:



- - - - - - -



*Հունվար 7*


Իմ ձեռքը միայն ամուրների հովանավորն է:
Թուլությունն ու թեթևամտությունը դավաճանություն են ծնում:
Դավաճանությունը դատապարտելի է հետևանքներով,
ոչ պատճառներով:
Ազատ է ամեն ոք, բայց համաձայն իր գործերի իր դատն է կրում:
Օծման դռները դաժանությամբ չեն բախում:
Երջանկությունը պետք է հաստատել գործով:
Մոտենում է ժամը, երբ կկատարվի պատգամը:
Որոշված է ժամը, երբ Օրենսգիրքն իր վահանը կցուցաբերի աշխարհին:
Հաստատումների ժամը գիշերային և ընբռման ցերեկը բերում են
ուրախություն:
Հղված է մագաղաթները հասկանալու ժամը:
Հղված է վկայակոչման ժամը:
Հրեշտակապետը ցույց տվեց իր թևը, նրա վրա աշխարհի գիրն է:
Ուժերը երկնային վկայակոչում են Մեզ հետ:
Լեզուներին վիճակված է իմանալ սիրո Նոր Խոսքը:



- - - - - - -


*
Հունվար 9*

Ախ, ժամանակն է մտածել Նոր Աշխարհի մասին:
Իմ խրատը բացում է դուռը գործելու:
Խելազուրկ վխտում են մարդիկ, ապագա չիմացող:
Դատապարտված ամբոխները դեպի ոչնչացում են ձգտում:
Հոտառությունը նրանց դեպի անդունդ է տանում:
Նայեք խելակորույսների ձգտումներին:
Նոր ոճրագործություննեը բացում են երախները:
Ակնհայտ երևույթները չեն վրդովում կիսախելքների ուղեղը:
Դատարկ է ժամանակը հիմարների համար:
Լույսը նշմարողների համար ժամանակը ծանր է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունվար 12*


Խնդրում եմ սրել ձեր կամքը, դա օգնում է նետերի թռիչքին:
Կամքը՝ աղեղնալարն է գիտակցության:



- - - - - - -



*Հունվար 18*


Պետք է հասկանալ ժամանակը՝ երբ ցնցվում են սարերը,
Չես կարող մնալ անտարբեր:



- - - - - - -



*Հունվար 20*


Հետազոտեք նույնիսկ ձեր ոտքերի տակ զնգացող քարերը,
Նրանց վրա էլ կարող են Իմ գալստյան հետքերը լինել:

Սպասողներ, սպասողներ,
նույնիսկ դուք կարող եք հայտնության ժամը չճանաչել:

Քանզի հեշտ չէ սպասելը,
Բայց Ես կտամ ձեզ հանգստություն և նշաններ:

Ես չեմ գա գիշերը:
Եվ այն ժամերին, երբ արևի ճառագայթները չեն դիպչում ձեր հողին,
թույլ տվեք ձեր ոգուն, թող հանգիստ հեռանա
Արարչի Բնակարան:

Նաև կասեմ, թե ինչպես պետք է սպասել ցերեկվա ժամերին:

Մի սպասեք ոչ ժամերգությամբ, ոչ հիացմունքով,
Այլ լարեք ձեր գործերը հանուն Իմ Անվան:

Ոչ քնով, ոչ ուտելիքով,
Այլ ձեր գործով եմ արդարացնում Իմ սիրելիներին:

Առավոտյան, կրկնելով յոթնախոսքը,
Ասացեք. օգնի՛ր մեզ չանցնել անտեղյակ Քո գործերի կողքով:

Եվ կրկնելով Իմ անունը և հաստատվելով Իմ գործում,
կհասնեք Իմ օրվան:
Հիշեք և կարդացեք Իմ Խոսքերը:

Այս ծանր օրերին գործով կարդարանաք և գործունեությամբ
կվեհանաք և Իմ Անվամբ կհասանեք:
Սա է խոսքս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունվար 21*


Բայց ոչ թե գործարանը, այլ ոգու արհեստանոցը կնորոգի աշխարհը:
Եվ մարդկանց կպցրած պաստառները, որ փակել են կյանքի ծակոտիները,
ահեղ Երանության հեղեղով  կսրբվեն-կտարվեն:



- - - - - - -


*
Հունվար 27*


Այսպիսով, դուք Ինձ կհանդիպեք աշխատանքի մեջ:
Բայց ու՞ր են աշխատանքի նշանները:
Արագություն, վճռականություն և անձնվիրություն:
Բայց արագ և վճռականորեն կարելի է հասնել անդունդին էլ:
Իսկ ձեր ճանապարհը դեպի բարձունքներն է:
Եվ այդ պատճառով իմաստուն է՝ աշխատանքն ավելացնել:

Եվ դարձրեք սովորություն, առավոտյան,
Սկսելով օրը, հարցնել ձեզ՝
Ի՞նչ կարող եք ավելացնել հանձնարարված աշխատանքին:
Որպեսզի Իմ Անունը մտնի ձեր բոլոր գործերի մեջ,
Եվ մտնի ոչ որպես խոչընդոտ, այլ որպես հաստատում միայն:
Չշեղելով, չբարդացնելով, այլ մտնելով որպես մաս
ձեր վճռական մտքերի:

Այսպիսով, գործում իմաստուն, և ընդունելով վահանն Իմ Անվան,
հաղթեք ամենն, ինչ վնասում է վերելքի ճանապարհին:
Այս խորհուրդն անմիջապես գործին կցելու համար է:
Ճիշտ այդպես ես ուղղակի Ասում եմ՝ կարդացեք և հասկացեք 
Իմ Ուսմունքը պարզորեն, առանց ժամկետները բաց թողնելու:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հունվար 29*


Հիշեք, թե ինչպես պետք է պահպանել կանոնադրությունը,
Հատկապես այն օրերին, երբ աշխարհն է ցնցվում:
Հաշվեք օրերը, երբ անվնաս կանցնեք հրդեհի միջով:
Ձեռքս ձեզ եմ տալիս, կառաջնորդեմ ապահով,
Բայց իմաստություն ցուցաբերեք և մեկնած Ձեռքը մի վանեք:
Իմ ցուցմունքներից հետո հրդեհի չափերը ինքներդ կըմբռնեք:
Ամոթ է չզգալ Նոր Աշխարհի սահմանները:
Ամոթ է քարշ տալ կախվածի թոկի ծայրերը:
Նոր արևը  պատուհանից ներս թողեք:



- - - - - - -



*Հունվար 30*


Անհնազանդության պոչը երկար է ձգվում:



- - - - - - -



*Հունվար 31*


Ոչ հայրենիք, ոչ հերոսության արարքներ՝
Նրանք քայլում են ցասում ցուցաբերելով:
Հրդեհը սրբել է մաքուր բարքերը:
Միայն թնդանոթ է ունակ բռնել ձեռքը:
Բայց ինչի՞ է պետք Աստծո դեմքը:
Նրան կսազի Նոր Գեղեցկություն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Փետրվար 1*


Ով ողջ է, երախտագիտությամբ է հիշում տեղի ունեցածը:
Հզորը նայում է ապագային թուրը վեր պահած:
Իմաստունը զգում է գալիք խնդիրները:
Ոգով գեղեցիկը դողում է Աշխարհի համահնչությամբ:
Մոլորակների ցնցումների մեջ փնտրեք ոգու վերելքներն ու
անկումները:
Աշխարհն ամբողջական է ոգու համահնչությամբ:
Ընկալման հրաշքը հատուկ է բոլոր գիտակից
էություններին:
Բայց գիտենալով այդ հոսանքները, Մենք ճնշում չենք կոչում դրանք,
Այլ փնտրում ենք նոր գործ ներգործության սահմաններից դուրս:
Գիշերը լուսինը, ցերեկն արևը:
Եվ նույնիսկ հիմարն իր կյանքը դասավորում է ըստ այս
լուսատուների:
Աշխարհն անծայրածիր է, անթիվ են գույները լույսի:
Համահնչության մեջ ընկղմված ոգին բոլոր սրտերի համատեղ երգն է երգում:
Ուստի ուրախացեք, եթե կարող եք զգալ:
Քնած ոգին զուրկ է ներգործությունից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Փետրվար 3*


Հարգեցեք ձեր Սկիզբը:
Մեծ և փոքր Եղբայրություններում բոլոր գործողությունները
փոխանցվում են մեծերի միջոցով:
Կարող են լինել խրատներ և ոգեշնչումներ,
Բայց գործողությունները միևնույն սկզբնաղբյուրից են ելնում:

Մի սպասեք նվերների, այլ հավաքեք գանձերը:
Կարող են ձեզ տալ աշխարհի բոլոր մարգարիտները,
Բայց ի՞նչ եք անելու գանձի հետ:
Նրա համար կգտնեք ամենաերկաթե, ամենացուրտ և ամենամեռած տեղը, 
և կմեռնի շնորհը:

Բայց այլ կերպ կլինի, եթե Իմ Ձեռքի տակ ինքներդ շարեք
մարդկային ոգիների մարգարտե թելը, և ինքներդ
համեմատեք չափն ու արժեքը:
Փնտրեք նորերին՝ տրված են և ուղղորդված,
Բայց մի մերժեք նրանց թակոցը:
Պետք է գնահատել ամեն ժամն Իմ Գործի:
Պետք է շոշափելով գտնել դռները Լույսի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Փետրվար 5*


Առաջնորդող Ձեռքը պետք է արարքներով հարգել:
Կարոք եք բազմապատկել ուժը՝ վահանը գիտակցելով:
Մոտենալով ճամփաբաժանին, միայն նոր արահետ ընտրեք:

Իմ դատը պատրաստ է, բայց գտեք ձեր ողջ հնարամտությունը
և խնայեք ձեր էներգիան:
Առվակներով լցնել է  պետք գետերը, այլ ոչ թե աղտոտել:
Ամպերը կուտակվել են, պետք չէ նրանց խտացնել:
Կարող եք հասկանալ՝ ճշմարտությունը պարզ է.
Կարողացեք Ուսուցչին լսել:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 9*


Գլխավորը, գործեք ոչ թե ոգու զայրույթով, այլ նրա վրդովմունքով:
Զայրույթի կրակը միայն անցքեր է թողնում Աշխարհի կտավին:
Բայց եթե գործեք ոգու վրդովմունքով, պաշտպանելով
Անունն Աստծո և ձեր Ուսուցչի սերը,
Նույնիսկ ձեր հարվածները կլինեն արդարացված:
Եվ ուրեմն տարբերեք ամենում զայրույթի կրակը և
ոգու վրդովմունքի հուրը մաքրող:




- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 12*


Իմաստությունն աճում է ժամերով, այլ ոչ հարյուրամյակներով:
Եղեք կայուն, երբ երկրներն ակնթարթորեն միաձուլվում են,
Երբ բանտերի պատերը փլվում են:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Փետրվար 13*


Եթե դուք կարողանայիք ազատագրված ոգու
հիացմունքը մտաբերել առանց չարության,
Դուք կցնծայի՛ք, այլ ոչ կլայիք:
Ոխով ծանրաբեռնված ոգին չի կարող վեր բարձրանալ,
Բայց ազատագրված բարությունը թռչում է Լույսի շողերում:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 16*


Ոգու ուրախության վրա ոտնձգել կարող են միայն սրտում
քար կրողները:
Միայն մտքով վեհացածներին են տրված երջանկության թևերը:
Պետք չեն ամբոխներ ու զորագնդեր՝ հասանել կարելի է ոգու
միասնական թռիչքով:
Միասնության արտահայտումը հրոսակախմբեր է հաղթում:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 18*


Բայց դուք կանցնեք արահետով, քանզի ծառայությամբ եք այրվում,
Ուղարկում եմ ձեզ ուժ, քանզի երկար է ձեր ճանապարհը
և շատ քարեր կան օտար դարպասների առջև:
Բայց դուք արդեն տեսել եք գույնն Իմ ճառագայթի, և դուք, քայլելով Ինձ հետ,
արդեն հաղթել եք Լուսատուներին:
Միասնությունը մեծ ուժ է:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 19*


Երբ նշանակված է մեծ ուղին, ոլորանները պետք է
զգուշորեն անցնել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Փետրվար 26*


Ամեն մեկն իր մեջ, ամեն մեկը յուրովի, բայց ոգու մասին է ամբողջը՝
թե ինչպես տեղ հասցնել թասը:
Հիշեք, բարեկամներս, թե ինչպես ենք Մենք փոխում կյանքի տեղն ու ժամանակը:
Եթե աշխատում եք մարդկության համար, պետք է փոխել տեղերը,
քանզի խիտ է մարդկանց շնչառությունը:

Ձեր գիրքն ուրախություն  կտա շատերին, բայց դառնություն  
տպագրիչն էլ կբերի, քանզի անթիվ են դառնությունները:

Տեսիլքները մանրամասներ են միայն, հեռախոսով չէ, որ կառուցվում է աշխարհը:
Տեսնել Արարչի խնդիրները լուծող համահունչ սրտերի խարույկը, -
հրաշալի գիտակցում է:



- - - - - - -



*Փետրվար 27*


Արժեքավոր է այրումը՝ մակընթացություններն ու տեղատվությունները
երկրի ուղեծիրն են վարում:
Միևնույն կաթիլն աշխատում է այս երկու երևույթներում էլ:
Կանգնած ջուրն է, որ վատ է, քանզի նեխում է և որպես
էներգիայի արտահայտում չի ծառայում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մարտ 2*


Պետք չէ կրկնակի ուժ ծախսել այնտեղ, որտեղ հարվածը պատրաստ է:

Եղբայրությունը վիճակված չէ նկարագրել:
Ինչպե՞ս կույրը կարող է նկարագրել խնձորենու գույնը, կամ աշտարակի բարձրությունը:
Այնտեղ, որտեղ մոխրացել է սիրտը, կտրված են լարերը:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 3*


Ինչո՞վ կհաստատեք ձեր գործերի չափը:
Եթե գործերը կարևոր են ամբողջ աշխարհի համար, ուրեմն
չափն էլ լավ է:
Ինչո՞վ կհաստատեք ձեր գործերի որակը:
Եթե գործերն օգտակար են ամբողջ մարդկության համար, ուրեմն
նրանց էությունն էլ լավ է:

Կարողացեք հասկանալ հանգիստը գործողությունների միջև,
Քանզի այդ հանգիստը կուտակումն է ուժի:
Մի վախեցեք, քանզի հաստատուն է լավ մտածվածը:
Մի չարախոսեք և մի անիծեք, քանզի անեծքների կարկուտը
ցավոտ հարվածում է անիծողի գլխին:
Կարողացեք դավաճաններից պաշտպանել Իմ Անունը և Իմ Գործերը,
քանզի շատ պատահարներ կլինեն ձեր առջև, երբ կարող եք
զրպարտություններին վերջ դնել:
Ժամանակն է գործել՝ և Մեր վստահությունը ձեզ հետ է:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 5*


Պետք է ներել մարդկանց նրանց անհասկացողությունը:
Լավ մարդիկ հաճախ մեղավոր են սխալական
դատողություններում:
Էական է ներել առաջին սխալները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մարտ 6*


Խուսափեք վայրերից, որտեղ դրսևորված են զայրույթն ու բաժանությունը:
Մշուշոտ է մարդկային երևակայությունը:
Կարողացեք քայլել վար քաշող ձեռքերի վերևից:
Նավակ նստելիս, չեն մտորում տան բանալիների մասին:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 7*


Այն, ինչ բաց ես թողել, հետ չես վերադարձնի:
Գիշերը մտածում է գիշերավարի:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 10*


Տալիս եմ ձեզ. ուսմունք, կարմայական հայտարարություններ, ցուցմունքներ:

Ուսմունքը կիրառելի է ամբողջ աշխարհի համար, բոլոր էությունների համար:
Որքան լայնորեն հասկանաք, այնքան ճշմարիտ ձեզ համար:

Կարմայական հայտարարությունները՝ ձեր հանդեպ սիրով և հոգատարությամբ լի,
Մենք տալիս ենք նախազգուշացումներ և հնարավորություն՝
կարմայի ալիքները դիմավորել իմացությամբ:
Այդ պատճառով մի զարմացեք, եթե կարմայի մասին նշանները
ձեզ ոչ միշտ են հասկանալի:

Ցուցմունքները միշտ հասկանալի են և պետք է կատարվեն անհապաղ:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 13*


Ցանկանում եմ անուն տալ ձեր հիվանդությանը՝ այն կոչվում է "տենդ 
թաքնագիտական", - երևույթ Մեզ լավ ծանոթ,
Սակայն բազմապատկված հոգնածությամբ և օրգանիզմի փոխակերպմամբ: 
Պետք է զգուշորեն ապրել այդ ժամանակը:
Ձեր կռվի ժամանակ Ես ձեզ համակել էի պինդ աուրայով, -
Դա նման է քլորոֆորմի, որից հետո շնչառությունն անհրաժեշտ է վերականգնել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մարտ 14*


Այժմ գնացեք փղերի վստահությամբ, ունանալով սիրո և հոգատարության 
ճառագայթները ձեզ վրա:
Հիշեք ամեն լավը և արհամարհեք խոչընդոտները:
Ճշմարիտ եք, որ գիտակցում եք նշանների հեղեղը, որոնք առաջին անգամ է, որ Ես տալիս եմ հրատապ:
Եվ եթե մարտի մեջ դուք ստացել եք քերծվածքներ, բուժեք դրանք խնամքով 
և առանց ընկճվելու, դուք, Լույսի ռազմիկներ: 



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 17*


Դուք արդեն սկսում եք մտովի թռչել աշխարհի շուրջ:
Դուք արդեն սկսում եք հաղթահարել օվկիանոսները:
Դուք արդեն ճանաչում եք արարման ուրախությունը:
Դուք արդեն երգում եք կյանքի ճոխ հիացմունքը:
Արդեն շատ բան է արված:
Բարեկամնե՛րս, ինչու՞ այդ ամբողջ կյանքի միջով չորոշեք անցնել
որպես հերոսնե՛ր:
Եվ եթե ասում եմ. կարոք եք հանգստանալ, -
Նշանակում է, Գիտեմ, քանզի ձեզ պահպանում եմ:
Սա է խոսքս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մարտ 19*


Մի՞թե սպասված հյուրին անհանգստացնում ենք անձնական ցանկություններով:
Այլ շտապում ենք բացել դարպասը, միայն թե մեր ցանկալին գա:

Թող, որ անգիտակները լցնում են տարածությունը,
Բայց իրադարձությանն օգնում են հասյալները միայն:
Ձեռքը հաճախ է մեկնվում, բայց կույրերը փորձում են այն մերժել:

Այդ պատճառով երեխաների ծնունդը կասեցնելը սպանությունից էլ վատ է:
Նմանապես վատ է կուտակել սեփական ցանկությունների ծանրությունը:
Հյուրի այցից առաջ ավելի լավ է օդափոխել տունը, և
լռության մեջ, աղոթքը կրկնելով, հայացքը դեպի 
գեղեցկությունն ուղղել:

Պետք չեն հնարանքներ և հրահանգներ՝ ոգին ազատորեն է գալիս:
Հողի ծանրությունն անհրաժեշտ է հանել:
Գոլորշու շերտերը պարուրում են բոլոր օրորոցները:
Երանի այն մորը, որ դեպի լույսն է բացել ծածկոցը և բերել է
ծաղիկն առաջին:
Լռության մեջ և գեղեցկության և ժպիտով սպասեք
աշխարհի դուռը նոր բախողների:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 21*


Ոգով տրված օգնությունն՝ ամենաուժեղն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մարտ 22*


Ծաղիկների պես աճում են Եղելության իմացությունն ու հարցերի
լուծումները:
Նոր ճանաչման առջև սիրտն առանձնահատուկ է ցավում, սակայն
մաքուր սրտի մեջ ճանաչման է փոխակերպվում այդ ցավը:
Հոգնությունը կանէանա, և ոգու հայտնաբերումները, հասկերի նման,
սերմից վեր կհառնան:
Աստղային ոլորտից դուրս, բարեշրջման մակարդակների հետ դյուրին շփման համար
կան ճանաչման այլ ոլորտներ:
Երկինք համբարձվելու մասին առասպելն ունի գիտական հիմքեր:




- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 24*


Ներկայումս կյանքում հանդիպում եք չորս տեսակ մարդկանց.
Ոմանք կռվում են Մեր վահանի տակ,
Մյուսները կռվում են առանց պաշտպանության, բայց արդեն ավարտում են կարմայի ընթացքը,
Երրորդները թափառում են ճակատագրի մութ քողով կուրացած,
Եվ չորրորդները՝ թշնամիներն են Լույսի:

Առաջինները կհասկանան ձեր կոչը,
Երկրորդները կդողդողան սպասումից,
Երրորդները բթամտորեն շուռ կտան գլուխները,
Եվ չորրորդները ձեր նետերը կդիմավորեն նետերով:

Այսպիսով, մի կրկնեք ուսմունքը:
Ամեն խոսք կընկնի իրեն անհրաժեշտ հումքի մեջ
և վիճակվածը կընդունվի:
Ինչպես նաև մի մերժեք և մի հերքեք:
Ամեն դատողություն՝ արդեն արտահայտված գործողություն է:
Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի հերքել հրդեհը, եթե կրակն արդեն բռնկվել է:
Բայց նրա ուժը կվերանա, եթե դուք կրակը ծածկեք:
Այդպես էլ հերքելով՝ չեք հասնի դատողությունների,
Բայց ծածկեք բացասական դատողությունը Մեր ուսմունքով,
և թշնամու ամբողջ քաղաքը կծածկվի գմբեթով
Մեր Եղբայրության, քանզի գմբեթն այդ իր տակ 
կտեղավորի ամեն բան:
Տալիս Եմ ձեզ օթևան, տալիս Եմ ձեզ ուժ, տալիս Եմ ձեզ սքանչելի ճանապարհ:
Սա է խոսքս:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 28*


Մարդկանց փորձություններն անվերջանալի են:
Պետք է կրկնել մինչև ուղեղում կտպավորվի:
Ավելի հեշտ է ձեռքով գրել ճակատներին:

Ճշմարտությունը երազանքից ավելի լավ է:
Բարձր է Գալիք Աշխարհի ճշմարտությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մարտ 29*


Որպեսզի նոր աշակերտներս կարողանան յուրացնել Իմ պատգամը,
նախկինում տրվածը պետք է լրջորեն կրկնեն:
Բայց ձեր վրա նետված յուրաքանչյուր քար էլ
բարձրացնում է ձեր աշտարակը:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 30*


Միայն ժամանակն է խտացնում գիտելիքը:



- - - - - - -



*Մարտ 31*


Տիեզերական Խորհրդանիշի Մեծագույն Տոնակատարության
սրբազան երեկոյին՝ Ես ասում եմ ձեզ.
Ձեզ թույլ է տրված մասնակցել Նոր Աշխարհի կառուցման աշխատանքին,
ձեզ ասում Եմ՝ զորացրեք ձեր աչքերը, որպեսզի չկուրանաք,
երբ Ապագայի քողի եզրը թեթևակի բարձրացնեմ:

Եթե շփոթմունքը փորձի ներխուժել, բարձրացրեք նվիրվածության 
վահանը, քանզի նրանով կպահպանվեք, և կրկնեք 
Ցուցմունքները, ձեզ Եմ ասում՝ կրկնեք:
Սա է Իմ հրահանգը:

Զգում Եմ՝ կարո՛ղ եք հասկանալ. լուրջ բան Եմ ասում:
Հանուն ընտրյալների կարող Եմ ձեռքերս բարձրացնել:
Ես վահանս կբաձրացնեմ:

Դինար, անիծյալ զավակ, մի փակիր Լույսի ճանապարհը:
Դինար, մի նսեմացրու մաքուր երևույթը:
Ամպերն աննկատելի մի թողեք, բայց կյանքն ավելի ուրախալի է
թևեր ունեցողների համար:
Իմ ժպիտը ձեզ պաշտպանում է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ապրիլ 1*


Օրինապահության հաղթանակն ապահովված է:
Նայելով հեռու՝ կտեսնես մոտիկ:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 2*


Ես ձեզ սովորեցնում եմ՝ օտար սրտերի առջև Մեր Հաղթանակը
հնարավորինս փոքր ցուցադրել:
Ձեր գլխի վերևում Ես հրաշալի մաքուր խաչ եմ բռնել:

Հայելու մեջ Ուսուցիչը տեսնում է ձեր բոլոր շարժումների տեսաժապավենը:
Հոգնությունը ծխի պես պարուրում է ձեզ,
Բայց վճռականության ճառագայթները ձեր թիկունքում պատռում են քողը:
Ձեր գլուխները զարդարված են ճառագայթների արծաթով:
Օտար աուրաները, կամրջակալների նման, կուտակվել են ոտքերի մոտ:
Արիության ազդեցությունը ցած է հրում օտար աուրաները
ծիրանի նետերով:
Սրտի կապույտ հուրը խոցում է ծուխը հոգնածության:
Գործն առաջ է գնում, ճառագայթների ծայրերը բարձր են:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 3*


Ես, Ես, Ես կարդում եմ ձեր մտքերն ամեն օր:
Ուսուցիչը կարդում է սիրելի աշակերտների ստեղծածը:
Եվ երբ հոգնածությունից գոցված չեն շուրթերը, խոսքերը Հիմալայների
առվակների պես են հոսում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ապրիլ 4*


Ճահիճը չի կլանի մաքուր մտքերը:
Կարեկցանքի երկարությունը պահպանում է, բայց սեր պետք է հղել:
Համբերության արտահայտումը կօգնի ձեզ անցնել,
Մինչև նրա համար դաժան սխրանքները ոգու՝ 
ֆրեզիաների բույր կդառնան:
Ուսուցչի հրաշքներն աճում են:
Սիրո այգու կենտրոնում ոգու պայծառացումներ են աճում:
Հոգնեցրեք Ինձ հիմա, հրամցնելով աշխարհի հոգսը՝
ծանրաբեռնեք ավելի շատ, բայց կբազմապատկեմ ուժերը:
Բայց կբազմապատկեմ ուժերն Իմ դստեր, քանզի նա Իմ այգին է գալիս:
Լսու՞մ ես արդյոք:
Հոգսը կծաղկի վարդերով, և խոտն առավոտյան ծիածան կհագնի:
Եվ ուրեմն, ծանաբեռնեք Ինձ:
Երբ սքանչելի այգի եմ գնում, չեմ վախենում հոգսերից:
Մտածում եմ, մտածում եմ, մտածում եմ:




- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 6*


Կարող եք սովորել եղևնուց՝ նա նույնն է ամառ և ձմեռ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ապրիլ 7*


Ահա նրանք կգան և կասեն. Մենք գիտենք: Դուք կպատասխանեք.
լավ է: Եթե գիտեք, վերադարձեք տուն:
Ահա նրանք կգան ավելի ներթափանցող և կասեն. մենք
գիտենք, թե ով է կանգնած ձեր հետևում:
Ասեք նրանց. բարի: Եթե գիտեք, ուրեմն այդպես չեք խոսի:
Ահա նրանք կգան Տաճարի աստիճանների վրա զառ խաղալու
և գրավ կդնեն ձեր վրա:
Ասացեք. գնացեք, մարդիկ, այլ կերպ այստեղ ամպրոպը ձեր վերջը կտա:
Բայց ահա կգա նա և կասի՝ ես չգիտեմ,
և ահա իմ ողջ ունեցվածքը, ի՞նչ անեմ նրա հետ:
Եվ ասացեք նրան. շեմից ներս արի, մենք կգտնենք քեզ համար
տեղ երկար սեղանի կողքին:
Քանզի եթե չգիտես դու, ուրեմն կիմանաս:

Այդ պատճառով էլ ասում Եմ. հոգնեցրեք Ինձ, ծանրաբեռնեք
Ինձ աշխարհի բոլոր հոգսերով:
Ես չեմ հոգնի, չեմ հեռանա հոգսերով ծանրաբեռնված, քանզի չգիտեմ,
որ կա հոգնություն: Ես այն դուրս եմ քշում:
Եվ խնդրում Եմ ձեզ, հոգնեցրեք Ինձ, հակառակ դեպքում հրաշալի այգուն
հասնել անկարող եք:
Սա է խոսքս: 



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 8*


Ժպտացեք ամեն նսեմացման առջև՝ դա գալիք հրաշքի հավաստիք է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ապրիլ 9*


Խավարի համար լույս որոնեք:
Ոգով մաքուրներն էլ կնշմարեն վահանի տրամաբանությունը, քանզի Մեզ հետ է Աստվա՛ծ:
Նրա հավերժական արտահայտումների միջից թափանցում են սուրբ Աշխարհի կաթիլները:
Համարեք, որ կաթիլների գանձերը և գիտակցության կայծերը նոր կամուրջով
Երկինքը կկապեն Երկրի հետ:
Ամրապնդվելով կայծերի պայծառացման մեջ, կգտնենք ժպիտը:
Բայց ազդեցությունն ամրապնդվում է սեփական անձի վրա տարած հաղթանակի գիտակցմամբ:
Ինքն իրեն հաղթելով՝ կվերածնվի հաղթողը:
Եվ ուրեմն շատ ավելի փողհարեք հաղթանակը,
Քանզի Մեզ հետ է Աստված:
Հրաշք լավ է գործել մաքուր ստամոքսով,
Աշխարհը սիրել ավելի լավ է մաքուր ուղեղով:
Արհամարհեք կերակրուրը ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես վեճերը:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 11*


Ընդամենը մեկ խոսքով խարդախ թագավորություններ են ստեղծվել:
Մի՞թե Աստծո ստեղծագործությունը կհապաղի,
Երբ Երկնային Ուժերը բոլոր գործի են անցել:
Բարձրյալի հրահանգով ճառագայթները թափանցում են ոլորտն արևի,
Մոլորակների օվկիանների ալիքները ծածկում են ընթա՛ցքը լուսատուների:
Ժամանակ է ահեղ և սքանչելի՛:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 12*


Նոր դրոշը նոր մարդիկ է պահանջում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ապրիլ 14*


Միևնույն ժամանակ նույնիսկ նա, ով եկել է առանց գիտելիքների, արդեն իսկ կնստի 
սեղանի շուրջ և կլցվի իմաստությամբ:
Ամեն ինչ լիքն է նշաններով և մոտեցումներով:
Եթե ցանկանում եք անցորդին հանձնարարել, որ նա լուր տանի
հարևան տուն, դուք կասեք.
Բարեկամս, տար մեր ընկերներին այս հանձնարարությունը:
Եվ հաճախ հետո չեք էլ ճանաչում նույնիսկ այդ լրատուին:
Այդպես էլ կյանքում՝ նայեք, թե ինչ են բերում ձեզ,
և երբեք մի ընկճվեք լրաբերի տեսքից,
հատկապես, երբ ձեր շուրջ ամեն ինչ լիքն է նշաններով:
Հիրավի, դուք երջանիկ եք, որ գիտեք մերձեցումների ցուցմունքները
և նախատեսված ժամկետները:
Եվ այդ պատճառով սպասեք և ուրախացեք:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 16*


Երկար ժամանակ փախստական լինելն անհանգիստ բան է,
Թանկ ենք վճարում մեր հանդեպ սիրո համար:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 18*


Ինչու՞ Մեզ համարել կրքերի հրաբուխ,
Երբ ֆրեզիան Մեր սիրած ծաղիկն է:
Կարմիր տոթը թողեք թշնամուն, ադամանդե բարձրունքները Մեզ ավելի մոտ են:
Արդեն տեսնում եք նրա խաբեբայությունները:
Ինչպե՜ս է նա ջանում. ինչպե՞ս նրան համոզել, որ իր շենքն
ավելի լավ չէ, քան բանտը, և բանտարկյալները միշտ
երազում են փախուստի մասին:
Ո՛րն է կալանավորներին հետևիցդ քարշ տալու ուրախությունը:
Այնուհանդերձ, այդ վեճում նա այլ կարծիքի է:
Նրա ուսմունքն ընդունել են հայտնի Ալբերիքները:*

- - - - - - -
* _Ալբերիքներ_  - սկանդինավյան դիցաբանության մեջ՝ ցածր կարգի ոգիներ. այստեղ խոսքը փոխաբերականորեն նշում է մութ գիտակցության ներկայացուցիչներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ապրիլ 20*


Զոհաբերությունն անհրաժեշտ է՝ զոհի տոչորանքը նման է օզոնի:
Նույնիսկ վայրենիներն են այրում իրենց զոհին, հիմնավորելով մղումի խորհրդանիշը:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 21*


Հանուն Հավերժական Շարժման,
Հանուն Միակ Զորության,
Կրկնում Եմ.
Ծառերի արմատներն ամրանում են հողում,
Ձեր գիտելիքն ամրանում է միայն ժամանակի մեջ:
Այդ պատճառով իմացեք ժամկետը, որպեսզի սահմանվածից շուտ չվերցնեք:
Թե շուտ վերցրածը, և թե ուշացրածը ի վերջո և իմաստով
շատ նման են իրար:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 22*


Հիրավի Եմ ասում. նույնիսկ փշրանքներն են օգտակար Մեծ Ծառայության մեջ:
Կարելի է անոթով լի ընդհանուր աշխատանք հավաքել հոգևոր Ուսուցումների
 Իմ երեկվա գործերից:

Պաշտպանվեք իմ Անունով միայն:
Այլ պարիսպները չեն օգնի:
Ավելի լավ է ժամանակին հասկանալ:

Ես շինարարության կանչեցի և Իմ ամենասիրելի վահանակիրներին
ձեռքերս պարզեցի, և նրանց ճանապարհ բացեցի, 
և թող միշտ հիշեն իրենց Առաջնորդող և Փրկող Ձեռքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ապրիլ 23*


Քաջարի ընթացեք առաջ:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 24*


Իմաստունորեն ամեն ինչ ի հօգուտ կդարձնենք:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 25*


Կհավաքեմ դուստրերիս, թող օգնեն այգի գցել սքանչելի՝
այգին կլցնեն գլխիկները նոր ծաղիկների:

Զգում եմ՝ կարելի է սպասել Նոր Աշխարհի կյանքի մոտակա ծիլերին:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 26*


Աշխարհի արտահայտումը գալիս է կյանքի բարեփոխման հրաշքում:
Իմ ձեռքն՝ ամենօրյա երևույթների մեջ է:
Վահաններով կանգնածներ, երջանկություն է հրաշքներ տեսնելը:
Ես խստիվ հաստատում եմ Իմ խոսքերը:



- - - - - - -



*Ապրիլ 27*


Ով գիտի թաքցնել, նա կգտնի ավելի շուտ:
Ալիքը հանդարտեցնել կարելի է միայն ժամանակին նրա վրա յուղ լցնելով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ապրիլ 28*


Երբ երեկոներն ու գիշերները մի որևէ աղջիկ ձգտում է օգտակար
լինել աշխարհին,
Երբ նա երազում է վեհի, սքանչելիի և անասելիի մասին,
հեռու՞ է արդյոք դա կյանքից:
Եթե այդ երազներն իրոք գեղեցիկ էին, չե՞ն կարող արդյոք
գեղեցիկ լինել նաև նրանց պատասխանները:

Ինչու՞ փնտրել փոփոխություններ կյանքի,
Ինչու՞ քարուքանդ անել հինը, եթե միասնական շունչը մեզ բացահայտում է
հրաշալի մի երկիր:

Դու զարհուրում էիր, աղջիկ, զնդանի դռան առջև,
Քեզ անիրականալի էր թվում, որ կբացվի դուռը երկաթե,
բայց ահա, Ես բանալի եմ քեզ տալիս:
Միայն թե կարողացիր պտտել այն այնքան անգամ, որքան ասված է,
ոչ շատ, և ոչ էլ քիչ՝ այնպես, ինչպես պետք է:

Մի՞թե հեռու է սխրանքը: Պետք չեն վայրի գազաններ,
պետք չեն դատարան և զինվորներ՝ սխրանքը մո՛տ է:
Աշխարհին մարտահրավեր նետելով՝ դու թափահարում էիր գուրզը, -
ահա դեպի քեզ է գալիս աշխարհը,  սրեցրու՛ գուրզդ:

Կեղծ երդում պետք չէ, պետք չէ պայքարը ոգու,
Սրբորեն կարող ես արտասանել երդումը Ճշտի:

Դու, դիտորդուհի, քեզ Եմ տալիս՝ ավելացրու Իմ գործի կաթիլն
ըմպելիքին և, անցորդներին կերակրելիս,
հացը գինու մեջ թաթախիր:


*     *     *


Ուրախությամբ ժամանակի նոր սանդղափուլ բարձրացեք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_=========


Կհարցնեն. ինչպե՞ս անցնել կյանքը:
Պատասխանեք. ինչպես անդունդը՝ լարի վրայով, -
Գեղեցիկ, զգուշորեն և սրընթաց:


=========_













*ՎԵՐՋ  "ԿՈՉ"    ԳՐՔԻ*

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՄՈՐԻԱՅԻ ԱՅԳՈՒ 
ՏԵՐԵՎՆԵՐԸ
*



*ԳԻՐՔ ԵՐԿՐՈՐԴ*


*ՊԱՅԾԱՌԱՑՈՒՄ*





*1925*






*=========

Ողջու՜յն Որոնողներին:
Ողջու՜յն Ընդհանուր Բարիքը Կրողներին:
Ողջու՜յնն Արևելքի:

=========*

----------


## Sambitbaba

*
*   *


Կհարցնեն. "Ո՞վ է ձեզ տվել ուսմունքը": - Պատասխանեք. "Արևելքի մի Մահաթմա":

Կհարցնեն. "Որտե՞ղ է Նա ապրում": - Ասացեք. "Ուսուցչի բնակավայրը ոչ միայն չի կարող տրվել, այլև չի կարող արտասանվել: Ձեր հարցը ցույց է տալիս, թե որքան հեռու եք դուք Ուսմունքի իմաստից: Նույնիսկ մարդկությանը նայելով պետք է հասկանաք, թե որքան վտանգավոր է ձեր հարցը":

Կհարցնեն. "Իսկ ե՞րբ ես պետք կգամ": - "Այս պահից և ընդմիշտ":

Կհարցնեն. "Ե՞րբ ուրեմն պատրաստվել գործի": - Ասացեք. "Անհապաղ":

"Ե՞րբ կլինի, ուրեմն, կոչը": - Ասացեք. "Նույնիսկ քուն մտեք զգոն":

"Իսկ ինչպե՞ս աշխատել այդ ժամանակներում": - Ասացեք. "Բազմապատկելով աշխատանքի որակը":



-------------



Պետք է ցուցաբերել ոգու կարգապահություն, առանց նրա ազատ դառնալ դուք չեք կարողանա: Ստրուկի համար ոգին կլինի բանտ, ազատ մարդու համար՝ սքանչելի-ապաքինող այգի:

Առայժմ ոգու կարգապահությունն են՝ շղթաները. այդ ժամանակ կողպված են դռները և աստիճաններով շղթայակապ բարձրանալ չես կարող:

Ոգու կարգապահությունը կարող եք հասկանալ որպես թևեր:

Ով ոգու կարգապագությունը հասկանա որպես գալիք աշխարհների պայծառացում, նա արդեն պատրաստ է:

Ով ըմբռնել է բարեշրջումը, դեպի այն կգնա զգուշորեն, աղբը ճանապարհից ուրախությամբ հեռացնելով: Գլխավորը, նա չի վախենա: Եվ, դեն նետելով ոչ պիտանին, ձեռք կբերի պարզություն:

Հասկանալի է, որ բարեշրջման գիտակցումը միշտ էլ սքանչելի է: Կհարցնեն նաև. "Ինչու՞ շատ հաճելի բաներ են տրվում ճանապարհի սկզբում և շատ բան ներվում է": - Որովհետև սկզբում բորբոքվում են բոլոր կրակները և նա, ում կանչել են, առաջ է ընթանում որպես ջահ: Իրենից է կախված սեփական կրակի ընտրությունը:

Ոգու կարգապահությունը հասկացողը կճշտի իր կրակը և կհասնի Ընդհանուր Բարիքին:

Ճանապարհի վերջը կարող է լուսավորվել Ընդհանուր Բարիքի հազարավոր կրակներով: Այդ հազար կրակները կվառեն աուրայի ծիածանը: - Ահա թե ինչու ոգու կարգապահությունը՝ թևե՛ր է:


*  *
*

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՄԱՍ   ԱՌԱՋԻՆ


I



1.* 


Ժամանակին ռազմիկների հարյուրյակն արդեն իսկ ուժ էր համարվում:
Հետո հազարը՝ բանակ էր արդեն:
Հետզհետե հարյուր հազարը աշխարհն էր հաղթում:
Հետո կանգնեցին միլիոնները, բայց նրանք էլ Ոգու Ուղեծիրը չկարողացան շեղել:
Այսպիսով, կհավաքեմ Ոգու դրոշի տակ 1.000.000.000 -
Սա  կլինի Իմ զորքի նշանը:
Հաշվեք, թե երբ կիրականանա այս նախանշանը
Եվ յոթ դրոշները կգտնեն տեղ հաստատուն:



- - - - - - -



*2.* 


Ոգին կատարյալ է միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ գիտակցում է Տիեզերքը:
Եվ այդպես լինում է հաճախ, բայց մենք չենք կարողանում ամրապնդվել
Ճշմարտության հետ շփման գիտակցության մեջ:
Եվ երկինքը կենդանի է թվում, և մենք ասում ենք. ճանճերը թռչում են, -
այդպես բացատրում են անտեսանելի թևերի լավագույն հպումները:
Դատարկությունը շտեմարանն է Սկզբի, բայց դուք չեք զգում Սկզբի ճանապարհը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*3.* 

Մտածեք ամեն օր, թե ինչպես ավարտել Իմ գործը:
Սովորեցրեք ժառանգներին՝ գեղեցկությանը սովորեցրեք: Ամրացրեք նրանց աչքը:
Ինչու՞ տարիներ ծախսել, եթե շաբաթների ընթացքում կարելի է ավարտել:
Ավելի հեշտ է միահամուռ մռնչոց հանդուրժել, քան թույլ տալ, որ մտքերը բորբոսնեն:



- - - - - - -



*4.* 

Ես կհղեմ՝ Իմ այդ Կամքն արարեք:
Երկրայինին դիպեք զգուշորեն. երբ ճամփա ես ընկնում՝ ուտել պետք չէ:



- - - - - - -



*5.*

Ներքին աշխատանքի համար թող ստի վահանը վաճառեն:



- - - - - - -



*6.* 

Խնամքով և մաքուր ապրված կարմայի մասին Եմ ուզում ասել:

Զգուշորեն դիպեք ճակատագրի ձյութապատ հանգույցներին:

Շատ ավելի վտանգավոր է դիպչել անցած, արդեն կարծրացած իրադարձություններին, որոնք ձգվում են ձեր հետևից: Ըստ այդմ զգուշացնում Եմ. հրահանգները չկատարելը, Ամենասկիզբը չհարգելը՝ վնասակար է ավելի, քան թվում է:
Կարմայի ընթացքը կարելի է ծածկել ըմբռնման սառույցով: Բայց զգուշացեք կոտրել այդ ծածկոցը Մեր վահանի վրա արգելված անըմբռնողությամբ ու վայրագությամբ: Կրկնում եմ՝ պաշտպանեք տրված ուղին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*7.*


 Ու՞մ ասել: Ջորին կարող է քաշել սայլակը,
Մի՞թե մարդկային ոգին չի կարող ստիպել մարմնին ուրախանալ աշխատանքով:
Ջորին հեծյալին տանում է վատ եղանակից թաքնվելու,
Մի՞թե մարդկային ոգին տագնապում է կարմայի ընթացքից:



- - - - - - -



*8.* 


Ուսուցչի գալը պետք է հիշել, վահանը պետք է բռնել մաքուր: Կուղարկեմ ձեզ պաշտպանություն, Կուղարկեմ բոլոր հնարավորությունները, բայց պարանը բռնեք ամուր: Խելակորույս ամբոխի մեջ ծածկեք ոգու կրակը: Կարդացեք Գիրքս և աղետի ձայներից չսարսափեք, քանզի կույրը չի տեսնում այն, ինչ ձեզ է ցույց տրված: Բայց ձեր օգտի համար Եմ ասում. Իմ Անունը հաճախ հիշատակեք: Կարծում եք հաճելի՞ է մեռած երկրներ տեսնել: Բայց նկատեք ստի աշխարհի անկումը:
Սուտ, սուտ, սուտ՝ կործանվի՛ր:



- - - - - - -



*9.* 


Պետք է ավելի լավ հասկանալ ուսմունքը, ուսմունքը պետք է կիրառել հնարամտորեն:
Փոքր խոչընդոտներին ժպտացե՛ք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*II



1.* 


Ուսուցիչը ցուցում է. կարողացեք զգալ ձեզ հրաշքների արտահայտման հետ զուգակցող կապերը: Հրաշագեղ կեղևով է փաթաթված ձեր ոտնամանը երկար ճանապարհի համար:
Ինչպես անցյալը, ապագան էլ կմեղմանա:
Նախասահմանված հանդիպումներից արթնանալ անհնար է,
Անհնար է հաշվի առնել նաև կյանքի էջերին գրված ուղերձները:
Այդպես նախանշված է, բայց մի պատռեք Իմ կտավը:
Անմտության մրրիկը քշում-տանում է Իմ ուղարկած լավագույն պատկերները: Պետք չէ շաղ տալ աշխարհն արտահայտելու համար տրված գանձերը:
Անչափահասությունն արդարացում չէ:
Ավելի լավ է հաղթանակը տոնել առաջին մենամարտից հետո,
Քան թափառել հողի տակ:
Այդ պատճառով ասում Եմ՝ քայլեք միասին և ծածկվեք միևնույն վահանով:
Ամեն մեկը թող մաքրի իր շնչառությունը, առանց  զայրույթի փոշի բարձրացնելու:
Եվ, հավաքելով նվիրվածության ծաղիկները, կհասկանա Իմ ճանապարհի օգուտը:
Բռնի՞ Եմ արդյոք ձեզ առաջնորդում: Բռնությունը Մեզ յուրահատուկ չէ:
Բայց եթե գնում ենք միասին, ուրեմն ինչպե՛ս խորհուրդ չտալ:
Այդ պատճառով ասում Եմ՝ ավելի լավ, այդ պատճառով ասում Եմ՝ ավելի լավ մտածեք և մի սայթաքեք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*2.*


 Մեր կշեռքի վրա ոգու նպատակադրությունն ամենածանր բանն է:
Կյանքի հաջողությունն ամրապնդվում է միայն աղոթքի սխրանքի էլեկտրականությամբ:
Ոգու ուսմունքը մարմնի համար զրահ է ստեղծում:
Նախազգալով աշխարհի կայծակները, գրքի մեջ նոր էջանշան դրեք ձմռանը: Ուսուցանում Եմ գալիքն իմաստնաբար հասկանալ:
Հաջողությունը պետք է հետևի Իմ մարդկանց:
Կարող եք իմաստնաբար ընդունել Իմ ճանապարհասյուները:



- - - - - - -



*3.* 


Զոհողություն, զոհողություն, զոհողություն; հետո՝ ստացում, և հետո՝ ոգու հաղթանակ:



- - - - - - -



*4.* 


Ամեն մեկը նպատակ ունի՝ Ես ոգուն հղում եմ պիտանի դարպասներ, նրանցով կարելի է մուտք գործել փոխակերպված աշխարհ, որտեղ գիտակցությունը բնակարան է ստանում բոլոր հողերի վրա:
Երբ դժբախտությունը սրում է աչքերը, ոգին սովորում է թռչել:
Անսահմանության գիտակցման ճառագայթը լուսավորում է հղված Բարիքը:
Կա ճանապարհ հողի և ուղի թևերի, պարզաբանիր և չափիր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*5.* 


Ամպեր են շուրջ բոլորը, բայց Առավոտի աստղը ծագում է:



- - - - - - -



*6.* 


Ոգու ըմբռնման ամեն մի րոպե ադամանդ է ավելացնում հնարավորությունների գանձարանին:



- - - - - - -



*7.*


 Հաճախ հիվանդությունների շնորհիվ նվաճումները սրվում են: Սուրբ Ֆրանցիսկն ու Սուրբ Թերեզան հաճախ էին հիվանդանում: Պյութագորասը  սրտի հիվանդություն ուներ: Եվ լավագույն զուռնաներն էլ երբեմն կորցրել են իրենց լարերը:*



- - - - - - -



*8.* 


Մայրերի իմաստությունը գաղտնախորհուրդ պայմաններ է նախատեսում երեխայի ծննդյան ժամանակ: Մոր ոգին գիտի, թե թշնամին ինչպես է փորձում վնաս հարուցել նոր ճամփորդին: Սաղմնավորման անցումնային ժամանակաշրջանում շատ ավելի հեշտ է թույն գաղտնահղելը: Հեշտ է բազմապատկել մայրական ցասումը և տունը լցնել դժգոհության աղբով:
Մայրերն իմաստնաբար փորձում են ուղղել իրենց հայացքները սրբերի պատկերներին կամ սփոփվել բնության սուրբ պատկերի առջև:



- - - - - - -



*9.*


 Տալով՝ ստանում ենք: Արհամարհելով իրերը, երկնային հագուստ ենք ստանում:



- - - - - - -



*10.* 


Բովանդակությամբ մարմինը կենդանանում է և չի մոռացվում:
- - - - - - - - -
* Ելենա Ռերիխի օրագրերում այս տողից հետո փակագծերում նշված է. (Զուռնա - հինավուրց երաժշտական գործիք կամ հոգևոր ուսուցիչ)
Հոգևոր ուսուցիչների կյանքը երբեք դյուրին չի լինում: Եվ երկրային հիվանդություններն էլ նրանց չեն շրջանցում: Նշանակում է, մեզ էլ հիվանդություններից պետք չէ գանգատվել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*11.* 


Շնորհակիր կերպով և հանդգնությամբ ձեր վահանը ձեռքներդ առեք:
Մի բան Եմ խնդրում՝ ուժներդ ոսկով մի թուլացրեք: Իմ Ուսմունքը ոսկի չի սիրում: 



- - - - - - -



*12.* 


Ներում չի կարող լինել, երբ կարմայի օրենքը պետք է կատարվի մինչև իր նախանշանը: Կարման կհասնի հետևից, բայց նրա որակը կարող է փոխվել անծանոթ մարդկանց համար կամավոր զոհողությամբ:



- - - - - - -



*13.* 


Սերմնացաննե՛ր, ավելի լա՛վ ցանեք: Երկիրը պատրա՛ստ է շուտով: Եթե չօգնենք աշխարհին առանձնահատուկ դրսևորումով՝ հողը չի դիմանա:



- - - - - - -



*14.* 


Եթե տեսնեմ մոտեցող մեկին, կհրավիրեմ Իմ տուն: 
Կախված թուրը ոգին ցավով է լցնում:



- - - - - - -



*15.* 


Իմ գործը հաջող և հարմար ցուցաբերեք, հարմար ձեզ համար, Ինձ համար մտերիմ, Իմ Տունը նախապատրաստող:
Հավաքեք պատկերները սիրո: Որսացեք սիրոց Տունը կարգավորելու լավագույն ըմբռնումը:
Հարցրեք բարությանը, թե ինչպիսի բովանդակություն է այդ Տանը պատշաճ:
Պատվից կիմանաք գեղեցկության հետ մաքուր Տան համադրումը:
Ձեր աշխատանքի դրսևորումը ծաղիկների է նման:
Կես դրամ էլ չեմ վերցնի, բայց Աջովս հարյուրապատիկ կվարձատրեմ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*III



1.* 


Նույնիսկ հասարակ տանտիրուհին կասի՝ մի կեղտոտեք աստիճանները, հակառակ դեպքում ստիպված եք լինելու հավաքել ձեր աղբը:
Ճիշտ նույնպես, Ուսուցչի և Նրա հետ կապված մարդկանց աուրաները պատռել փորձողները վնասում են իրենց՝ ոչ թե պատժվելով, ոչ թե վրիժառությամբ, այլ հետադարձ կայծերով:
Եվ ուրեմն թող զգուշանան ձեռք տալ Մեր գործերին, հատկապես հիմա, երբ հոսանքը լարված է:
Թող ասեն. ավելի լավ է ձեռք չտաք: Նրանց՝ և ուրիշներին էլ, ով չի հավատում, որ արևի ներքո էլ ամպրոպ հնարավոր է:
Բայց թող օրհնյալ լինեն աուրայի զրահն ամրացնողները:



- - - - - - -



*2.*


 Պատասխան կարելի է տալ միայն մաքուր սրտով: Կարողացեք սիրո ուժը ամպրոպի հետ համատեղել:



- - - - - - -



*3.*


 Բարիքը և առողջությունը՝ վստահության մեջ են, ճառագայթը միշտ նախապատրաստում է անհրաժեշտ բաները: 
Մոլորությունը միշտ պատռում է մարմնի հյուսվածքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*4.*


 Խարդախ ձեռքերին զիջելը պետք չէ համարել կորուստ: Իմաստությանը հետևողը սիրում է նայել հեռուն:
Չար զրպարտությունները հեռու պահեք անվրդով ժպիտով:
Ուժասպառ մարդկանց հաջողությունը նման է շատրվանի կարճատև շիթի, բայց իմաստուն տանտերն աշխատանքով կբերի ջուրն օվկիանոսի և կվայելի շատրվանի հավերժական զովությունը:



- - - - - - -



*5.*


 Երբ սխրանքը կարող է մեծ լույս հրավառել, բավական է խոսել թշնամիների մասին: Մեկուսացումը լուրը կհասցնի ավելի լավ, քան ամբոխները:



- - - - - - -



*6.*


 Աշխարհի տաշտը գերլցվել է բացիլներով: Ծածկոցը թփրտում է, բայց կախարդական ծաղիկը երկրի վրա մարդկային ձեռքերով պետք է քաղվի: Ես ձեզ հետ եմ, բայց երբ լռում եմ, նշանակում է Վահանիս եմ ընդունում նետերը, որ ձեզ են հղված: Միասնության մեջ նայեք այն օրվա գալստյանը, երբ իմացությունը կմտնի Իմ Տուն: - Արդեն ծնվել են իմացությունը կրողները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*IV



1.*


 Խոսքս օտար կամուրջների և դարպասների մասին է:
Ճանապարհին օտար կամուրջներ են հանդիպում՝ դրանք պետք է անցնել շտապով, առանց ներքև նայելու, ունենալով մեկ ցանկություն միայն՝ արագ հասնել ափին:
Նաև մի մտորեք օտար դարպասների առջև, անցում մի պահանջեք, պահպանեք ձեր հանգստությունը, քանզի որոշված է ձեր ուղին:
Վատ մթնոլորտի առջև ծակոտիները պետք է փակել մաքուր մտադրությամբ:
Բայց երբ ծանր է, կրկնեք. այնուամենայնիվ ես գնում եմ մի սքանչելի այգի, չեմ վախենում անխուսափելի դարպասներից:
Ինչի համար է վահանն Իմ վրա՞: - Որ Ինձ պահպանի:
Եթե նոր պատնեշներ ծագեն, նրանց վրայով կանցնեմ, քանզի չե՛մ վախենում:



- - - - - - -



*2.*


 Ինչու՞ խորասուզվել աստղային աշխարհի մեջ:
Տուժվածները, ոգով այրվածները և աշխատանք տարածներն ուրախանում են: Բայց սերմանողներն՝ այստեղ և հնձվորներն՝ այնտեղ:
Բոլոր երկրային սերմերի համար էլ հարուստ բերք է սպասվում:
Միջուկն աճում է. ըմբռնումը նպաստում է ապագա սերմերի նոր չափերին,
Եվ այդ պատճառով ինչու՛ հարցեր ուղղել աստղային աշխարհին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*3.*


 Այժմ լրաբերի մասին. - նույնիսկ կյանքում շտապում եք փոստատարին ընդառաջ, և ճիշտ նույնպես պետք է ձեռք մեկնել Մեր առաքածին:
Փշոտ խոչընդոտները խանգարում են Մեր լրաբերներին, բայց արգելափակերը կտրելու համար դուք ունեք հրաշալի մկրատներ: Աուրայով հստակորեն օգնեք նրանց հասնել ձեզ:
Աղավնին մառախուղի մեջ դժվարությամբ է թռչում: 
Տանում եմ ձեզ ամենաարագ ճանապարհով և խավարման պահին պատրաստ Եմ ուղարկել լրաբերի, բայց դուք նրա առջև բացեք դռները, անձրևի ժամանակ թակելը դժվար է: 
Սիրեք մտքի միայնությունը, երբ գիտակցման կայծերը ճանաչման պսակ են հյուսում:
Եվ ինչպես Ես երաշխավոր եմ եղել ձեզ համար, այնպես էլ դուք վստահեք ձեզ Ինձ, Հզորության ձեռքով հաստատելով դեպի Բարձունքները տանող ճանապարհը:
Ընդունեք բարի լուրը, երբ Իմ դեսպանները հայտարարեն. Նա եկե՛լ է:
Երջանկության ժամը տրված է և ճամփին ծաղիկներ են:
Ձեր ինչ գործն են երկար ձեռքերը, շներն ու վագրերը՝ կենդանի Աստծո մեծ գործն արարեք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*4.* 


Իմաստն ու կարգը կհամընկնեն, երբ նայեք սարերից:
Պետք է նկատել կայծերը, նրանք շուտով կմիահյուսվեն որպես հիմքերի նոր ըմբռնման կրակ:
Դժվար է կամար կապել լիակատար մայրամուտի և արևածագի ուղիների միջև:
Ոգին կրողները մեկմեկու չեն ճանաչում:
Ականջ դրեք և գրի առեք տարօրինակ պատկերների ձայները, որոնց կհանդիպեք ձեր ճանապարհին: Հետո, համախմբելով տեղեկությունները, ցույց կտաք փաստացի հնարավորությունների աստիճանները:
Ուշադրության դանակը սրվում է, կապն ամրանում է, երբ հմուտ կայծերը, առանց կարմային դիպչելու, լարում են իրենց հզորությունը:



- - - - - - -



*5.* 


Բացատրեմ, թե ինչու է կարևոր նկատել տրվող բառերն ու պատկերները:
Մեր աշակերտներն ունեն վարժություններ, երբ ամբողջ հայտարարությունից տրվում է մի մասը կամ ընդամենը մեկ բառ:
Եվ, զգալով մտքի ուղղությունը, ամեն մեկը շարունակում է այն ըստ իր ըմբռնման, ցույց տալով երևույթը, որն ավելի մոտ է իրեն: Բայց ժամանակի հետ անձնականը դուրս է մղվում ընդհանուր գիտակցությամբ, և մեկ բառի հիման վրա կառուցվում է բարդ կերտվածք՝ ստացվում է ոգու գաղտնագիր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*6.* 


Թաքնագիտորեն, շրջանագիծը՝ հնարավորություննրով ընդլայնված մարդկային օրգանիզմի մարմնավորումն է: Կենտրոնական պատկերները սրտի հարգարժան դերն են կատարում:
Օրգանիզմի աճը և նրա վնասվածքներն արտացոլվում են սրտի վրա: Թևերը թափահարելը բերում է հոգնածություն, իսկ ավելի շատ՝ նպատակների չգիտակցում:
Արդեն գիտեք ասացվածքը շուրջպարի և վահանների մասին: Արդեն գիտեք, որ շրջանագծի համար լավագույն թիվը՝ յոթն է: Հինգը՝ մարմնի վերջավորություններն են: Մակամորձիները կարող են միայն հատուկ դերեր կատարել, կամ արդարացնել կարմայական պայմանները: 
Դժվար է շրջանագիծ կազմել, բայց ավելի դժվար է այն փոխել, քանզի չի կարելի սիրտը փոխարինել վերջավորությամբ: Եվ չի կարելի ներմուծել չկազմակերպված ոգի:
Նման դեպքում գոյություն ունեն մոտիկ ականատեսներ, որոնք չեն ծանրաբեռնի հեռու սրտի զարկերակը:



- - - - - - -



*7.* 


Այժմ կարմայի մասին, - եթե հայտնի չարչարանքին գումարենք կարմայի կապերը, ուրեմն որքա՜ն ծանր կլինի կրել ամբողջ չհամակազմակերպված մտածողությունը:
Զգուշորեն դիպչելով ներվային ընկալումների մակերեսին, կարելի է այն թեթևացնել: Բայց մարդկային մտածողությունն այդպիսի հեշտությամբ կշեռքի նժարին է գցում կշռաքարերը, միայն թե իրեն երկրին ձգող քաշից կարողանա ազատվել:
Բայց ձեռքի ամեն շարժման համար խեղճ սիրտն է ցավում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*8.*


 Թշնամիների քանակը չավելացնելը դժվար խնդիր է: Պետք է ճանաչել շեմին ընկած քարերը, բայց նրանց պատճառով պետք չէ տխրել:



- - - - - - -



*9.* 


Ոչ թե մեկ, ոչ թե երկու, այլ բազմաթիվ սրտեր են ձեզ ուղարկված: Եվ հնարավորությունների ցանցն էլ հյուսվում է հմուտ ձեռքերով, միայն թե ցանցերը մի պատռեք:
Հաշվեք յուրաքանչյուր օրվա դրսևորումը:
Ճոխությունը պետք է ձեզ լքի:
Գտեք ձեզ հատուկ կերպարանք, Իմ երկրի բնության միջով ինքներդ կանցնեք-կգաք:
Մինչև ուղեղի ծայրը պետք է ընկղմվեք Իմ հնարավորությունների գիտակցման մեջ:
Վհատվել հարիր չէ ոչ ոքու:



- - - - - - -



*10.* 


Քամու շնչից դժգոհ են մոծակները՝ չեն կարողանում տեղ հասնել ու խայթել: Պետք չեն նոր թշնամիներ, ովքեր նախատեսված են ձեզ համար, իրենք կհասնեն:



- - - - - - -



*11.* 


Միայն մարտկոցի ներդաշնակությունը կարող է կառավարել ուժը: Ճառագայթը կարող է նշանակություն ցուցաբերել այն դեպքում միայն, երբ դուք գործում եք Օրենքով:



- - - - - - -



*12.* 


Երբ խոսեք Իմ Անունից, ասացեք. Արարչի Ձեռքը միշտ շարժման մեջ է, այդ պատճառով է, որ ամեն ինչ շարժվում է: Տեսնու՞մ եք օղակի վրայի երկու գալարները՝ ինչպես մեկով կարելի է բարձրանալ, այնպես էլ մյուսով կարելի է իջնել: Նույնիսկ Արքատը կարող է վայր ընկնել՝ չարաշահելով հրաշքը:
Մշտականություն պահպանեք ոչ միայն Ինձ հետ շփման ժամանակ, այլև երբ տրված եք սեփական գործողություններին, քանզի միայն այդ ժամանակ է կոփվում ոգու հնարամտությունը:
Եվ երբ կասկածեն ձեր սերը Մեր հանդեպ, մաքրվեք Իմ վահանով: Կուղարկեմ ձեզ հնարամտություն ցուցաբերելու յոթ հնարավորություններ: Կարելի է կոտրել բազմաթիվ ապակիներ, բայց տունն առանց ծածկի վնասակար է: Սկիզբների Կամքով կարող եք պահպանել ձեզ վստահված գանձերը: Շրջապատվեք անհրաժեշտ ցանկությամբ և, նայելով օղակին, կրկնեք. "Չեմ ընկնի":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*V




1.*


 Դեպի Մեզ տանող ճանապարհին հիացումը հզոր երևույթ համարեք:
Հինը՝ հներին: Իմ Նշանը պետք է պահել նոր գրքում, նոր ոգու մեջ, նոր գործունեության մեջ:



- - - - - - -



*2.*


 Երբ անձրևի կաթիլը թակում է պատուհանը՝
դա Իմ նշա՛նն է:
Երբ ճնճղուկը ճռվռում է՝
Իմ նշա՛նն է:
Երբ տերևները սլանում են մրրիկի պես՝
Իմ նշա՛նն է:
Երբ արևվի տակ հալվում է սառույցը՝
Իմ նշա՛նն է:
Երբ ալիքները քշում-տանում են հոգու տառապանքը՝
Իմ նշա՛նն է:
Երբ պայծառացման թևը դիպչի խռովված հոգուն՝
Իմ նշա՛նն է:
Հաշվեցեք աստիճանները, երբ Տաճարի մոտ եք գնում, 
քանզի ամեն յոթերորդ աստիճան Իմ նշա՛նն է կրում:
Երբ Իմ նշանի հանդեպ նոր ընկալում ցուցաբերեք, կտեսնեք Աշխարհների փայլատակումները:
Դուռը ձեզ բացել Եմ, բայց միայն ինքներդ կարող եք ներս մտնել:

----------

Վահիկ (25.02.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*3.*


 Անխախտ Եմ ասում. քանի դեռ Ինձ հետ եք, քանի դեռ դժգոհ չեք, քանի դեռ չեք կասկածում - անհամար են հնարավորությունների հոսանքները:
Աննկարագրելի են ձեզ ծառայող ուժերը:
Քարը տանողները բարիքի աստղեր են ճառագում: Ամեն օր նոր աստղեր են տրվում:
Աստղերը հավաքելու համար հյուսեք կողովներ:
Վրանների սավանները փռեք նվերները հավաքելու համար՝ այդպես Եմ առաջնորդում:



- - - - - - -



*4. 
*

Առավոտյան ժամերին աշխատեք, երեկոյան ուրախացեք Իմ Անվանը: Հառա՜ջ դեպի նոր ճանապարհ:



- - - - - - -



*5.*


 Իմ ճառագայթը՝ ձեր շունչն է:
Իմ ձեռքը՝ ձեր դրոշն է:
Իմ վահանը՝ ձեր հպարտությունն է:
Իմ տունը՝ ձեր կացարանն է:
Իմ սարը՝ ձեր հրաշքն է:
Ցանկությունն Իմ՝ ձեր օրենքն է:
Իմ հայտնությունը՝ ձեր երջանկությունն է:
Մեր Եղբայրության Ոգին թող ձեզ հետ լինի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*6.*


 Ուսմունքի օգնությամբ խորամուխ լինելով ձեզ հղված երջանկության էության մեջ, պետք է քայլել հաստատուն քայլերով, գիտենալով, թե ինչպես է հարություն առնում մարդկության՝ քարի վրա հիմնված մեծագույն երջանկությունը: Աղոթքով կսպասենք մեր ճակատագրին:



- - - - - - -



*7.*


 Նենգ ձայները փորձում են աղբոտել երևույթները, բայց հիշեք, դժգոհությունները փոշուց ավելի մեծ բան չեն, և խուսափեք նրանցից:
Սովորեցնում Եմ կյանքի երևույթների վրա, նշաններ Եմ տալիս ամեն օր:
Վարդի թերթերի պես թափվում են նշանները, քանզի ժամանակը մոտ է:
Մտածեք Նոր աշխարհի մասին, մտածեք ժողովուրդների շքերթի մասին:



- - - - - - -



*8.*


 Վճարում եմ բազմապատիկ, բայց բազմապատիկ կորցրածը քարշ է գալիս:
Ո՜վ ճակատագրի գնդակ: Որտե՞ղ կդիպչես և ու՞ր հետ կթռչես:
Քեզ լու՛յս է նախանշված՝ հասցրու՛, գնդակ, տեղ հասնել: Կասեցրու՛ նենգ պտույտներդ:



- - - - - - -



*9.* 


Երբ կանգնեք լացի պատի մոտ, հիշեք՝ ուրախությու՛նն է գալիս:
Ձե՛զ Եմ ասում՝ նայեք Արևելք, Իմ այգաբացը կտեսնեք:
Որքա՜ն սքանչելի է ժամանակին մթերված մեռոնը:
Թանկարժե՛ք է ծաղիկը, Իմ ժամին ցանված:
Իմ ժամի թասը մի՛ թափեք:
Հրաշքը գալի՛ս է: Ժառանգե՛ք, սպասողներ:
Հին ժամանակների անոթը վերադարձել է:

---------------------------------------

----------


## Sambitbaba

*10.* 


Ինչու՞ եք զարմանում տրված ժամկետներին: Չենք գուշակում, տեսնում ենք: Կհարցնեք, թե ինչպես պետք է դուք հավաքվե՞ք: Կասեմ՝ հավաքվեք աղոթքով: Ավելի լավ է լռել, չաղմկել իրերով, բարձրաձայն չկանչել, քանզի ոգու թևերը լռության մեջ են աճում:
Աղոթքով ժամանակ նվիրեք Մեր Շփումներին, քանզի Շփման համար ամենալավն ենք բերելու:
Շփում իրագործելը՝ սանդուղք է մինչև Արարչի բարձրագույն արտահայտումները՝ Ոգու աստիճաններ է:
Կարող եք պայքարել կյանքում, կարող եք որոշել, թե երբ է ժամը Իմ Ձեռքը կանչելու:



- - - - - - -



*11.* 


Ինչպե՞ս սպասել գործերի զարգացմանը:
Ինչպես ալիքներն իրենց ռիթմն ունեն, այնպես էլ գործերն են աճում վերելքին համապատասխան և սահուն զարգացման սպասումով:
Հասկանալով թմբուկի ժամը, կյանքի քայլքը նշմարեք:
Լռության րոպեներին ուսմունքը դրեք փորձի դարակին:
Ինչպե՞ս կարդալ Իմաստունների գրերը: Պետք է մեկուսանալ և համեմատել կարդացածդ քո տարբեր տրամադրությունների հետ:
Ահա ես նորածին եմ,
Ահա ես ծերունի եմ,
Ահա ես աքսորյալ եմ,
Ահա ես Տիրակալ եմ,
Ահա ես կույր եմ,
Ահա ես նա եմ, ով ճանաչել է աշխարհները:
Բոլոր ակունքներին կցեք Ջրաշուշանի ճանաչելի մեծությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*12.*


 Սեթևեթել չի կարելի, առաջ ընթացեք առյուծների պես՝
Բարին զարդարում է ձեր զրահը:
Ես ձեզ կուղարկեմ ձկնորսողի երևույթը և ուղղություն կտամ վտանգի անիվին:
Համարում եմ, որ պետք է սովորել հարձակման օրինակների վրա:
Երկրի կրակը ցանկանում է դուրս պրծնել:
Իմ հրամանն աշակերտներին. օրինական է Իմ խնդիրը, առաջ ընթացեք խստորեն, բայց առանց բարկության:
Բարկությունը ձեր անոթը փխրուն ապակի է դարձնում:
Արծաթե թասն ավելի սազական է Քարին:
Կասեցնում Եմ մանր նետերի տարափը:
Այժմ, երբ հինավուրց երաշխավորանքն իրականանում է, ամենը մոտ է այնքան:



- - - - - - -



*13.* 


Ոգով պահպանեք հոգևոր ուսմունքը, միայն ոգին կարող է Աստծո Արքայությունը տեղափոխել երկիր:
Նույնքան հեշտորեն, որքան Իմ խոսքերը, կմոտենա Ոգու Արքայությունը:
Նույնպիսի հեշտությամբ կավլվեն անցյալ ձմռան չորացած տերևները:
Չկա անցյալ, կա ապագայի լույս՝ նրանով առաջնորդվեք:
Ես ձեզ հետ եմ կանչել կյանքի խորխորատից:
Ես, Ես, Ես եմ ձեր ատամները սրել:
Ես եմ դրոշի գույնը ձեր առջև սփռել:
Հասկացեք ուսմունքը թևերի ամբողջ բացվածքի ուժով:
Դեպի ինձ է բերում միայն վերին ճանապարհը, ցածրով չեք հասնի: 
Իմ հրամանները պահպանեք իմաստուն կողպեքներով:
Մտքերով վեր ելեք, ամենախիզախ մտքերով, քանզի Ես կայծակով ձեր վրանի փեշն եմ բարձացրել:
Ոգով մոռացեք չնչինության մասին, 
Մե՛ծ է լույսը նախասահմանված, այդպես էլ ընթացեք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*14.* 


Մաքուր մտքերը պղտորվում են տեղի մարդկանց ձրի դատողություններով:
Անտառների հետևում վատ է լսողությունը:
Իմ օրենքները պետք է պաշտպանել ձեր սիրելի գործերում:



- - - - - - -



*15.*


 Ցանկանում եմ ձեզ ասել՝ ոգու ամբողջ ուժով համարձակ ընթացեք: Երկրի կապերը չեն խանգարի: Հաջողությունն առաջնորդում է խիզախներին:
Ինչպես սարի ծաղկին է դժվար գոնե մեկ գիշեր գտնվել ճահճի մեջ, այնպես ձեզ էլ հեշտ չէ:
Թշնամական հարվածներ են լարերի վրա հնչում, բայց ճանկերը սիմֆոնիա կառուցել անկարող են:
Իմ վահանը շատ նիզակներ է հեռացրել ձեզանից:



- - - - - - -



*16.* 


Հեշտ է փոս փորել, բայց տուն կառուցել դժվար է:
Օտար ծաղրն աղտոտում է անկյունները:
Բայց թևի փետուրներով կմաքրեք փոշին, այդ պատճառով թևերդ խնայեք:



- - - - - - -



*17.*


 Իմ նշանը կարող է ձեզ տեղ հասցնել:
Իմ Տունը թող լինի ձեր նպատակակետը: Միայն այդ սխրանքով կհասանեք:
Ձեր ճակատագիրն է՝ հետևում թողնել ամբոխները, նրանց բարձրագույն Բարիք հղելով:
Մաքուր է սարերի արծաթը, միայն թե նրանց հասցնող ճանապարհն է պետք գտնել:
Բայց այս օրերի կեղտը ոչինչ է ապագայի համեմատ:
Կարելի է մռայլ այն միտքը հասկանալ, նայելով մարդկային շնչի մեջ, - ծխի պես այն ծածկում է երկինքը:
Տանջանքը փոխանցվում է եթերի ալիքներով:
Չպետք է երկիրը սահմանված ժամկետից շուտ կտրի իր իսկ կոփած շղթաները:



- - - - - - -



*18.* 


Մեր Ուսմունքի տված լույսը շատ մեծ է:
Միայն նորը՝ նորերին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*VI



1.* 


Բավական է հավատաք նշաններին, որպեսզի ուժի ալիք ստեղծեք; այդպես երկկողմանի օգնում ենք իրար լուսավոր երևույթի կողքին:
Հրաշալի, պայծառացած միտք կրեք ձեր մեջ՝ տեսնել Մեր Տունը:
Երբ զգում եք սխրանքի արտահայտումը, այդժամ հիշեք՝ հրաշալի թել է բռնկվում:
Իմ հոգուն հեշտ է գիտակցել, որ ոչ ոք ձեզ չի կասեցնի:
Հղում Եմ ուրախություն, ուշադրություն ցուցաբերեք: Եղեք հանգիստ, ջղաձգությունը կվերջանա:



- - - - - - - 



*2.* 


Թեթև մտքի դատողությունն անիվի պես գլորվում է:
Անվեհերը նետ է խնդրում, իսկ թռչուն ինքը կխփի:



- - - - - - -



*3.*


 Հաջողությունը պետք է աճեցնել ծաղկի պես:



- - - - - - -



*4.*


 Իմ աչքը՝ ձեր լու՛յսն է:
Իմ ձեռքը՝ ձեր պահապա՛նն է:
Իմ սիրտը՝ ձեր խարի՛սխն է:
Միասնական սերը բռնել է ոգու ձեռքբերումների թելը:
Անդունդը չի կլանի կրակը :

----------


## Sambitbaba

*5.*


 Թնդանոթի արկը թռչում է առաջ՝ հետդարձի ճանապարհ չկա:



- - - - - - -



*6.* 


Հաջողությունը ցույց է տալիս թևերը:
Սխրանք որոնողներ, կպահեմ ձեզ ալիքի վրա և կկանգնեցնեմ անդունդի եզրին, ինչպես անմատչելի աշտարակի վրա:



- - - - - - -



*7.* 


Ուրիշներին չարիք ցանկանալով, իրենք են խավարում:
Մութ են ժամանակները: Ամուր բռնեք վահանը:
Ով նահանջի, շաղ կգա ցայտերով:



- - - - - - -



*8.* 


Ցուցաբերեք հաստատուն քայլվածք, պահպանեք սիրտը, քանզի երբ այն ընդգրկում է ողջ աշխարհը, պետք է այդ անոթը զգուշությամբ կրել:
Ուղղակի առաջ ընթացեք առանց քացահարելու:
Զսպելով դժգոհությունը, ոգու համար նոր պատյան եք ստեղծում:
Նույնիսկ ձին ավելի լավ է վարգում առանց փրփրելու:



- - - - - - -



*9.* 


Ինչպես կայծերն են ստեղծում օզոն, այնպես էլ ոգիների աշխատանքն է հյուսում օգնություն: Դուք միայն բացեք մաքուր պատուհան՝ և օգնությունը ներս կթռչի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*
VII



1.*


 Անտեսանելի ուսմունքը գալիս է անընդմեջ:
Ոգու տարբերությունը ճանաչվում է միայն աստիճանների սահմանին:
Ոգու աճը ճանաչվում է անտեսանելի ջերմաչափով:



- - - - - - -



*2.* 


Պետք է հավաքել արիությունը, ընթանալ առյուծի պես՝ սխրանքն այդպես է աճում: Չափսոսալով նախկինը, պատրաստ ամեն ժամ վահանը բարձրացնել:



-------



*3.* 


Արիություն բոլորին Եմ պատգամում՝ նույնիսկ աղավնին թող առյուծ դառնա: Ձեզ է պետք ձեր արիությունը, ոչ Մեզ:
Ժպիտով կկասեցնեք տաճարի ավերումը: Թռիչքը հաղթահարել կարող եք միայն արիությամբ:
Ամեն ինչ տեղի կունենա ամենահարմար ժամանակ:
Գուշակեք, թե ինչ է անհրաժեշտ կրկնել. արիություն և համբերություն: Թող դիտեն քարերի հղկման աշխատանքը, թե որքան հաստատուն ու զգուշորեն է շարժվում աշխատողի ձեռքը, և ընդամենն օրավարձով, - Արարչի աշխատանքն անհամեմատ արժե:



- - - - - - -



*4.* 


Եվ գիտելիքն էլ գալիս է միայն ոգու պատրաստվածության ներքո:
Հրահանգն  ու վախը՝ միայն թշնամիներին:



- - - - - - -



*5.* 


Բոլորին ըստ արժանվույն կտամ՝ ավելի շատ զոհաբերողն ավելի շատ կստանա: Կարծաթապատեմ ամեն անձնազոհություն: Կսանձահարեմ ամեն մոռացկոտություն: Կտամ ուրախությու՛ն:
Ով վախենում է հրեղեն ճանապարհից, թող մրսի ուտիճների կողքին:
Հաճույք ստացեք հրաշալի Երանության հեղեղից, քանզի կարկուտը ցավոտ է խփում՝ ավելի լավ է Իմ Ճառագայթը ստանալ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*6.*


 Ով հետևում է Նոր Աշխարհին, կստանա արծաթե գավազան:



- - - - - - -



*7.* 


Ասում եմ. ով չի սարսափում բաձրանալ Մեզ մոտ,  ամեն ինչի համար սահմանված դաս կստանա:



- - - - - - -



*8.* 


Կարող ենք տալ թել, բայց ասեղը պետք է ինքներդ սրեք. կտորը տրվում է, բայց ինքներդ կարեք:
Քայլելու համար ընտրեք ամենավերին ճանապարհը: Առագաստը պետք է լինի ձյունափայլ:



- - - - - - -



*9.* 


Կրակի միջով, ծխի միջով, հրաշքների միջով, հավատի միջով ընթացեք: Շողացեք ոգու երիտասարդությամբ, թող ամենաերիտասարդը և շարժունակը լինեք: 
Ամենաանուրը սխրանքի առագաստն է:



- - - - - - -



*10.* 


Միայն ոգու հրճվանքով են անցնում շողափայլ կամուրջը:
Ցանում եմ նշաններ, հնարամտորեն հավաքեք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*VIII*



*1.* 


Ձեր հզորությունն աճելու է. միայն թե, ծածկելով բոցը, կայրեք ձեռքերդ: Հավատի կրակը թող ազատ լուսավորի:
Միշտ պատրաստ ընտրելու միասնական ոգու լավագույն սերմերը, Ուսուցիչը հետևում է ամեն մի մտադրության:



- - - - - - -



*2.*


 Մորիային հասկանալը և Բուդդայի Ուսմունքի ըմբռնումը բերում են Լույսի Սարի վրա հաստատված օրենքի կենդանի հասկացմանը:
Նրա օրենքն ավելի լավ կօգնի իմացության ճանապարհին:
Նրա Ուսմունքն Իմ ուրախությունն է: Իմ ձեռքն իմացության կհասցնի:
Ժպտացեք, երբ ոգով աղքատներին գիտակներ անվանեն:
Ժպտացեք, երբ ոգուն հասկանալու մասին խոսում են անհարգալից; երբ կեղծ գրքեր են կարդում; երբ մաքուր մտքերը վախեցնում են փոքրոգիներին:



- - - - - - -



*3.* 


Սովորեք Հրամանը համարել անխախտ:
Կզարմանաք, երբ ժողովրդի ալիքները վեր հանեն հնի երաշխավորությունը:



- - - - - - -



*4.* 


Մարմնի հիվանդությունները վարակիչ են նույնքան, որքան և ոգունը, - սա հասարակ գիտական դատողություն է: Հարվածիր սեղանին, և առարկաները կերերան, - առավել ևս ոգու հարվածը ցնցում է ջիղերը:
Գիտակցության միջից վանելով կուտակումների վնասարարությունը, կարող եք դիպչել հինավուրց իրերին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՄԱՍ   ԵՐԿՐՈՐԴ


I



1.* 


Սիրո մեջ կոփեք ձեզ տիրապետելու ունակության բարձունքների հաստատումը: Իմ Ուսմունքը չի կարող օտար զրպարտիչների անմտությունը նվաստացնել: Տեսնում եմ՝ դաժանորեն ճակատները կոտրելու են, բայց ժամանակ տվեք:
Երբ մոտենում ենք Քիստոսի և Բուդդայի Պատվիրանին, ի՞նչ է մեզ համար շեմի աղբը, - ոստրեի խեցի առանց պարունակության:



- - - - - - -



*2.* 


Փութկոտություն ցուցաբերեք՝ կորցրած սերմերը դժվար է հավաքել:



- - - - - - -



*3.* 


Սովորեք հրաշքը վերագրել Ուսմունքին, որպեսզի վահանը պահեք բոլոր ուղիների վրա: Զգում Եմ ձեզ օգտակար ամեն մի ակնթարթ:
Մեր ռազմի ճակատը պատի պես կանգուն է; ձեր ամեն մի հաջող շարժման ընթացքում ժպիտը փայլակի պես վազում է ձեր Դեմքերով: Ինչպես այգեպանն է թույլ տալիս, որ այգին, ցրելով մթությունը, ծածկվի բողբոջներով, այնպես էլ Մենք ենք հետևում ընտրյալների ձեռքերի շարժումներին: Ուրախալի է ամեն մի հնարամտություն, քանզի վահանը երկու կողմից է կոփվում: Լայնածավալ է Իմ գործը, բոլորին տեղ է տրված: Ըստ աշխարհայացքի լայնության չափեք ձեր կտորը: Անլսելի հնարավորությունների արտահայտումը դռների հետևում է, Մեզ թույլ տվեք ուրախանալ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*4.*


 Լավ է արևի տակ լինել, բայց աստղալից երկինքը նույնպես ներվերին ներդաշնակություն է բերում: Լուսինն, ընդհակառակը, Մեզ համար չէ: Լուսնի մաքուր լույսը խոցում է պրանան: Լուսնի մագնիսականությունը մեծ է, բայց լավ չէ հանգստի համար: Հաճախ լուսինը ծանրություն է հրահրում, ինչպես նաև կենսական էներգիան կլանող մարդիկ: Հրաշալի ուժերի արտահայտումը լուսնի առկայությամբ մեծանում է:
Մաքուր պրանան պետք է պատասխանի ձգողականությանը, այլ կերպ դա հրաշք չէ, այլ կյանքի գանձարանի ավերում: Հանգստի ժամանակ ծիծաղելը լավ է, ծիծաղով մաքրվում են վահանագեղձերը: Գեղձերը մաքրելը՝ առաջնահերթ խնդիր է:



- - - - - - -



*5.*


 Շամբալան՝ անհրաժեշտ տեղ է, որտեղ հոգևոր աշխարհը ներդաշնակվում է նյութականի հետ: Ինչպես մագնիսն ունի իր առավել ձգողականության կետը, այնպես հոգևոր աշխարհի դարպասները բաց են սարերի Օթևանում: Գաուրի Շանկարի արտահայտված բարձրությունն օգնում է մագնիսական ուժին:
Հակոբի սանդուխքը՝ Մեր Օթևանի խորհրդանիշն է:



- - - - - - -



*6.*


 Սնահավատությունը կարելի է վանել միայն մարդու բնատուր ուժերը հարգելով: Պետք է գիտենալ, թե ինչպես են մարդիկ Իմ գալուստին սպասում: Մարդկանց ցանկությունը նոր աստիճան է կոփում սանդուխքին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*7.* 


Նյութի խտությունը խանգարում է ոգու ամեն մի փորձի: Դա վերաբերվում է ինչպես մարդկանց, այնպես էլ ամբողջ բնությանը: Ներթափանցման համար պետք է հալեցնել նյութը: Հալեցման ժամանակ ստացվում է հատուկ գազ, որն առնմանվում է ոգու էության հետ: Մարդու նյարդային կենտրոնները գազ են արտադրում երջանկության կամ դժբախտության ամեն էքստազի դեպքում: Ստացվում է արդեն ոգու արհեստանոց: Այդ պատճառով անբարեհաջողությունն Աստծո այց են անվանում: Իսկ ամեն քնկոտ ապրելակերպ՝ ոգու մահ: Բնության մեջ էքստազ են ցուցաբերում. ամպրոպը, երկրաշարժը, հրաբուխներն ու մակընթացությունները: Ոգու ճիշտ նույնպիսի արհեստանոց է սկսում աշխատել, այդ պատճառով օրհնյալ են էքստազի բոլոր կայծերը: Հալվելով, նյութը բարելավվում է և նոր բանաձևեր է տալիս: Երկար հետազոտությունների փոխարեն բավական է արտացոլել էլեմենտները Մեր հայելիներում, և կուտակել նոր բանաձևեր:

Դրանից հետո մնում է գործի երկրորդ մասը միայն, որպեսզի համբերատար և ժամանակին արդյունքը տաք մարդկանց: Էքստազի կրակներով է թափառում Մեր Ճառագայթը, թակելով սրտերը՝ ու՞ր է այն, մուտքը բացող երջանկություն-դժբախտությունը: Բայց առընչվելով հալված նյութի հետ, զգում եք զարկերակը երկրի, և սիրտը պետք է դիմանա ձգողականությանը: Նրանք, ովքեր կմասնակցեն այս աշխատանքին, պետք է խնայեն իրենց սրտերը:

Այդ պատճառով ասում եմ.  խնայեք սիրտը, մնացածը հեշտ է վերանորոգել: Այն ներկայացնում է նյութը, այն դեպքում երբ նյարդերը ենթակա են ոգուն: Ոգու թակոցից բացվում է արևահյուսակի դուռը: Բայց նյութի ամեն թակոց հարվածում է սրտին: Ամեն ոք, ով ցանկանում է առընչվել նյութի բանաձևի հետ, պետք է պահպանի իր սիրտը: Մեր բժշկությունն ուսուցանում է, թե ինչպես զրահապատել սիրտը շնչառությամբ, բայց այդ մասին կխոսենք մեկ ուրիշ անգամ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*8.* 


Նյարդերի ճառագայթումն անկշիռ է, անհոտառելի, անտեսանելի, քանզի այն ոգուց է: Սրտի նյութն է արյունը՝ երկրի բոլոր տարածքների հետ մեկտեղ, և ուրեմն, երբ ասում են. "Պետք է զգալ սրտով", նշանակում է, պետք է կիրառել երկրի ոլորտի հանդեպ:

Ոգու ըմբռնման և երկրի ընդունման միասնական կամուրջն են սպիտակ գնդիկները: Բայց դուք գիտեք, թե ինչ կռիվ է ուղկցում նրանց գոյատևմանը: Չի՞ թվում ձեզ արդյոք, որ երկրի ուժերին ենթակա և ոգու իմացությունը կրող այդ սպիտակ գնդիկները հենց Սպիտակ Եղբայրությունն են: Այդ պատճառով այնքա՜ն դժվարին է ներդաշնակությունը երկրի վրա: Բայց աշխատանքի համար այն տեղում, որտեղ ոգին իջել է նյութի հետ լինելու, երկու ոլորտների պայմաններն էլ անհրաժեշտ է ունենալ: Չի կարելի հեռանալ երկրից, և պետք է լինել ոգու մեջ:

Երկրի բանաձևերը հաղթահարելու համար պետք է սրտի հաստատուն փոխանցք ունենալ, քանզի երկրի նշանների արտացոլանքը վտանգավոր կայծեր է կրում: Բայց Երկրի համար ամեն ինչ պետք է կատարվի երկրային մակարդակի վրա: Սա է Եղբայրության այստեղ գտնվելու գլխավոր պատճառը: Այդ պատճառով է, որ երկրի վրայով պետք է հասնել Մեզ, բացահայտել Մեզ, ինչպես երկրի կեղևի տակ գտնվող արծաթի լավագույն հանքակտորը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*9.* 


Ներկայումս տեղի է ունենում սարի Ուսմունքի հայտնության մեծագույն ըմբռնումը: Լավ է իրերին տիրապետելը հասկանալ առանց սեփականության զգացման: Լավ է ունենալ իրեր, որպեսզի պահպանենք նրանք և նույնիսկ լցնենք նրանք բարերար աուրայով՝ ուրիշներին փոխանցելու մտադրությամբ: Արվեստի ձեռքի դրսևորումն ապրում է տան մեջ առանց սեփականության հետ կապվածության, և բարելավվածն էլ ավելի հեռու կտանի: Եվ տվող ձեռքի նշանը կպահպանվի անպատճառ՝ դրանում է իրերի արդարացումը: Այս ըմբռնմամբ դժվարագույն հարց է լուծվում:

Ասում եմ աշխարհի համար, քանզի աշխարհի գլխավոր աղետը՝ գոյություն չունեցող սեփականությանը կապվածությունից է: Պատմել այդ մասին նոր ժողովրդին՝ նշանակում է բուժել ծերության հանդեպ վախը:  Առանց սեփականատիրական զգացման՝ տիրելու երևույթը բոլորի համար ճանապարհ կհարթի առանց պայմանական ժառանգության: Ով կարող է բարելավել, նա էլ տիրում է: 

Դա վերաբերվում է և հողին, և անտառներին, և ջրերին՝ մեխանիկայի և ամեն տեսակի հայրնաբերությունների նվաճումները նույնպես դրանց թվին են պատկանում: Հեշտ է պատկերացնել, թե ինչպես  կաշխատի ժողովրդական արվեստը, հատկապես երբ գիտես, որ միայն ոգին է լավագույն լուծում տալիս: Դեպի ոգու օջախ կձգվեն հարցերը, թե ինչպե՞ս է ավելի լավ: Եվ ոգու սրերը կխոցեն ամեն մի խարդախություն: Հիրավի շահավետ է ավելի լավ անելը՝ պարզ օրենք է, ինչպես ամեն ինչ ոգու մեջ:



- - - - - - -



*10.* 


Այնքան են կուտակվել իրադարձությունները, որ զգայուն մարդկանց մարմինները դողում են: Նյարդերի ցնցումները պետք է վերագրել Տիեզերական հանկարծաշրջումներին:

Ոչինչ հորդառատ անձրևի տակ թողնել չի կարելի, բայց հետո արևն առանձնահատուկ է շողում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*11.* 


Դրամական ողորմությունը պետք է ոչնչացվի, օգնել պետք է աշխատանքով կամ իրերով: Երբ ժողովուրդը ճանապարհվել է ոգու ուղիներով, գործազուրկներ չպետք է լինեն: Մեր գործն է՝ ցուցաբերել բարեկատարելություն ոչ թե անտեսանելի աշխարհի, այլ ինքներս մեզ համար: Կանչում ենք գնալ Մեր ճանապարհով:



- - - - - - -



*12.* 


Հավաքեք ամենադժբախտներին, ամենաանհայտ երիտասարդ աշակերտներին, տվեք նրանց շնորհ՝ շնորհով օժտել մարդկությանը: Խորհուրդ տվեք Տաճարում գրել իրենց կանոնադրությունը: Եվ Քրիստոս օրհնություն կտա ճանաչողներին: Ցանկանում ենք տեսնել Տաճարը գեղեցիկ և կենդանի: Եվ ոչ ոք չի հալածի դեպի լույսն ընթացողներին, քանզի մահ նրան: Հրաշքները տպված կլինեն իմացության սալիկների վրա:
Թող ոգով լուսավորված ամեն ոք համարձակ Տաճար գնա: Քանզի Մեր ուղին՝ Երկիրն ապարանք դարձնելն է: Աղքատներ չկան: Ո՞վ կհրաժարվի ընդունել հարստությունը:



- - - - - - -



*13.* 


Ուրախանում եմ տեսնել, թե ինչպես եք դուք հասկանում Իմ Ցուցմունքների մանրամասները: Նախատեսելով մանրամասները, պատրաստում Եմ իրադարձություն; այդպես վարվեք դուք էլ՝ ավելի հեշտ կհանդիպենք:
Չի կարելի քամուն տալ նախասահմանված շատ բաներ, բայց խելամտորեն կարելի է չփոխել ուղին: Կարևոր է լարված ուշադրությունը՝ արթմնի ոգին ըմբռնման առջևում է քայլում: Իմ ճառագայթը պատրաստ է վառել մտքի փայլակը: Այդպես էլ կընթանանք բոլոր վտանգների միջով, և անհաջողությունը կփոխակերպվի հաջողության:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*1.* 


Մայտրեյան*  խիզախություն է հղում: Մայտրեյան նվերը կընդունի: Մայտրեյան զգում է նրա սերը: Մայտրեյան բարեմաղթում է ուրախ գործի համար: Մայտրեյան ծառայություն է ուղարկում երկիր հանուն հրաշքի: - Ընթացեք լուսավոր: - Ինձ համար ուրախություն է ժպտացողներին առաջնորդելը: Ամեն մի երևույթի մեջ տեսեք լույսի Ուսմունքը: Հնարամտությունը՝  Իմ աշակերտների որակն է:



- - - - - - -



*2.*


 Ես ցույց կտամ ձեզ նկատել աշխարհին անհրաժեշտ հրաշքը: Կիմանաք, թե ինչպես հասնել մարդկանց սրտերին:
Ձեռքը կարող է շարժվել միայն ուսերից, այդպես էլ գիտակցությունն՝ ուղեղից: Պետք է պայթեցնել ուղեղը, այդ ժամանակ գիտակցությունն առաջ կնետվի, ինչպես թնդանոթից:
Ուսմունքը թռչում է իրադարձությունների թևերի վրա, - ասացեք. այսօր կսպասեմ, քանզի առանց ինձ էլ վաղվա օրը գալիս է և այդ պատճառով ինձ պետք է ուժ առնել: Ինչպե՞ս ասել, թե երբ և որ հնոտիքը վաճառել շուկայում: Չենք ասի, թե երբ նոր շոր կհագնենք: Թող կարծեն, թե մենք հագնելու բան չունենք: Նույնիսկ սնդուկի բանալիները չպետք է զրնգան, պատուհանի վարագույրներն էլ ծածկենք:


- - - - - - - -
*_ Մայտրեյա_ - բուդդիզմում՝ մարդկության գալիք Ուսուցիչը, հաջորդ բուդդան:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*3.*


 Ոգու աշխարհ անցնելու օրենքը բարդ չէ: Ոչ մի վիճակ չի կարելի հավասարեցնել մեկ ուրիշի հետ: Հրաբուխի փոշու պես անթիվ են հոգևոր աշխարհ վերադարձող ոգիները: Իհարկե, նյութը՝ ոգու վիճակ է, և արյունը կամ նրա համարժեքությունն այնքան են տարբերվում պրանայով սնվող ոգուց, որ բոլոր աշխարհների սահմանները կտրված են: Ոգին դժվարությամբ է գիտակցում նյութը թողնելը: Հողին կապված ոգին հագնում է եթերային մարմին, որը նրա համար երկրի պատրանք է ստեղծում այստեղ, տենչանքների և զղջումների օջախում: Բայց ոգին, որը դուրս է թռչում միայն դեպի վեր ձգտումով, կարող է շրջանցել եթերային ոլորտը, քանզի ընդամենն ավելորդ աղբ է եթերային մարմինը: Իսկ որքան քիչ է աղբը, այնքան մաքուր է գիտակցությունը: Երկրի վրա դժվար է հասկանալ, թե ինչպես կարելի է լքել նյութն առանց այն արհամարհելու, թողնելով այն միայն նոր փոխակերպման համար: Բայց ցանկացած իր թողնելիս ավելի լավ օրինակն ունեցեք: Որքան լավն է նվիրողը, այնքան լավ նվերներ կհորինի: Այդ պատճառով բարձր ոգի մարմնավորող նյութն ավելի մեծ օգուտ է տալիս, քանզի ոչինչ չի ցամաքում:

Իհարկե, գիտակից շփումը հասանելի է բարձր ոգիների համար, եթե խնդիրը բավականաչափ զուրկ է նյութի և արյան հարցերից: Պրանայով սնվող ոգին արյուն չի համատեղում; այդ պատճառով աշխարհը կարելի է բաժանել ըստ արյան մակարդակի, այլ սահմաններ չկան:

Ոգու սերմն անընդմեջ շարունակում է կյանքը, և նյարդային արտահոսքերի օդապարուկը ոգին իր ստեղծած բարձունքներն է տանում: Այդ պատճառոով, երբ խոսում եք անմահության՝ որպես միայն գիտական փաստի մասին, դուք խորինս ճիշտ եք: Նյութը լքելու պահին վերջին միտքը նման է նետի: Այդ պահն է, որ որոշում է թռիչքի ուղղությունը, մնացածը կցվում է ըստ ցանկության: Կարողանանք ցանկանալ: Ոգու վերելքի աստիճանները կապելու համար կառուցենք ծիածան:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*4.* 


Խոսենք մահվան մասին: Մահը ոչ ավելին է, ինչ մազեր կտրելը, նույն կերպ նյութն է տրվում: Ղեկավարների մասին խնդիրը լուծվում է ձգողականության և վանման միևնույն օրենքով: Տալու և օգնելու սկզբունքն ուժեղ է հոգևոր աշխարհում, այդ պատճառով ոգու ամեն փոխակերպում գոյության նյութի մեջ, պատասխան է պահանջում: Բանն այն է, թե ով է հարցնողը: Կարելի է բարձր ուժեր գրավել ու պահել կողքիդ: Նմանապես ամենացածր ոգիների երևույթն էլ կարելի է ամրապնդել: Ցանկացողը՝ կստանա: Երբ մարդիկ հասկանան մաքուր նվիրատվության օգտակարությունը, նրանք ձեռք կբերեն հարստություն:

Ոգին՝ աստղերի գեղեցկությունների լույսն է: Բայց քիչ ոգիներ են միանում լույսի հետ, ավելի շատերը եթերային մարմիններում են: Ավելի լավ է լուսարձակել որպես աստղ, պահպանելով գիտելիքները և ուրիշներին օգնելու համար մոլորակներ վերադառնալու հնարավորությունը: Կարելի է ընտրել լավագույն ճակատագիրը՝ մի՞թե տվողը չունի դրսևորված հնարավորություններ:

Կարելի է սլանալ վեր դեպի լույսը, ինչպես նաև ցուցաբերել օգնություն, և այդ ժամանակ բաժանում չկա: Եթե մնացյալները գնացողներին համարեին դեպի լույս և լույսի հետևից ուղարկվածներ, այդ ժամանակ շփումն ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ: Որքան ավելի բարձր է ոգին, այնքան ավելի շատ է տեսնում, - դա կախված է ոգուց: Բարձր ոգին զգում է, թե դեպի ուր է ձգտում, թռչում նետի պես: Իսկ խավար ոգին տվայտում է վառարանի հետևում: Հետևաբար արժեքավոր է համարձակ ցանկություն որոնելը, քանզի ամեն փնտրող կգտնի: Եթե վեհ են ոգու ցանկությունները՝ կարելի է գտնել վեհ պատկերներ և, ստեղծելով նրանց, նպաստել կատարելագործմանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*5.*


 Տարածության լցվածության օրենքը նման է ցեմենտի: Լեգենդների, մարգարեությունների, ամենատարբեր խորհրդանշանների դրսևորումը նշանակություն ունի ոչ թե առանձին անձնաց համար, այլ տարածությունը ցեմենտելու համար:
Մեր զրույցների կայացումը բացահայտում է ոգու ըմբռնման գրքի աճը: Աշխատում ենք ոչ թե հրաշքով, այլ ամեն մի օրվա կերտվածքով: Երաշխավորում Եմ, ձկնկիթի սաղմերից կարելի է սովորել: Ձկնկիթը գնդի մեջ պատրաստի օրգանիզմ է կրում: Այդպես մտքի բազմերանգ թաղանթը սնուցում է տարածությունը:



- - - - - - -



*6.* 


Ամպը հրաշք չէ, նողկանքը սխրանք չէ, փլուզումը միտք չէ, բայց ոգին, արթնանալով, իմացություն է ձեռք բերում անմիջապես: Այդ պատճառով Եղբայրությունն արգելել է հրաշքների դրսևորումը: Եվ նշանները կարող են ընդամենն ուղեկցել իրադարձությանը դրոշների պես: Եվ պետք չէ թողնել հրաշքները որպես համոզմունքի միջոց, քանզի հրաշքները երբեք չեն համոզել:
Ինչ-որ մեկը խոսում է անձնական շփման մասին, բայց օդը բոլորի համար է, չնայած շատերը չեն ուզում հասկանալ նրա օգուտը՝ հենց օգուտը: Նոր ձգտումները կարող են ծագել հին նախախնամությունների գերեզմանների վրա՝ դա ևս մեկ հաղթանակ է:
Արդեն ասել Եմ ձեզ ոգով հասանելու մասին, երբ ճառագայթը Ուսուցչին կապում է աշակերտի հետ, երբ գլխավոր իմացությունը հաղորդվում է ոգու զգացմամբ: Եվ ոչ գիրը, ոչ նշանը, այլ ոգու անվիճարկելի իմացությունն է առաջ մղում աշակերտների արարքները: Այդ անվիճելի գիտելիքը՝ ամենաարագ հաղորդալարն է: Ոչ թե հենց մտքի որոշումները, այլ ոգու գիտելիքները:
Ուղարկում եմ ձեզ ամենահասարակ նվաճումների նետերը: Ոչ բոլորին է հասանելի ամենահեշտ արահետը, բայց եթե կարելի է պարփակել այն՝ եղեք օրհնյալ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*7.* 


Նաև Մոր կոչն է լսված: Անցեք ոչ թե մոգության, այլ ոգու ճանապարհով: Մի՞թե մոգությունը կարող է քարը հաստատել: Ժողովուրդն էլ չի կարող հաստատվել մոգության վրա: Բայց երբ ամեն մեկը հասկանա, որ ոգու ուղին պարզ է և ձեզ է բերում Աշխարհի Մոր կոչը, այդժամ ամեն մեկը կտեսնի, որ Դարպասը բաց է:
Առանց ողբալու և ոգեկանչության յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է առընչվել կյանքի մեխանիզմին ոչ թե մտքով, այլ ոգով: Ձեռքերն էլ կարող են պարզվել ոչ թե մուրալու, այլ բարձրացնելու համար: Մոր կոչը ցույց կտա Դարպասը, ուր ժամանակն է մտնել, - հենց Մոր կոչը: Երբ մոռացված են մանկության քմահաճությունները, միայն Մայրը կարող է կանչել:
Սեղանը գցված է՝ եկել է ժամը, երբ նո՛ր սեղանն է պատրաստ: Եկե՛ք, քանի ամանեղենն այնքան էլ տաք չէ: Շատերը չեն կարող տաք ուտելիքը կուլ տալ, բայց ամենա-ամենան, ինչպես սքանչելի արքայազն, կուլ կտա աշխարհի կրակը: Եվ կրակի ուղին կլուսավորի ամենամոտ ճանապարհը:



- - - - - - -



*8.* 


Մեր խոհերը ձեր մասին են, ձեզ ուսմունք Ենք հղում, թե ինչպես քայլել ուղղաբերձ ժայռի վրայով, դարձնելով այն սքանչելի հովիտ: Մարդկությունը զգում է, որ ընթացք չկա սրի ծայրին: Եվ վերջին հնարավորությունն է հղվում Դարպասը ցույց տալու համար: Հաջողությունն ընդամենը ճշմարիտ ուղղության նշան է: Համբավն՝ ընդամենը պահի ըմբռնումն է: Ուսմունքն՝ ընդամենը թատրոնի վարագույրը բարձրացնելն է: Որքա՜ն հրաշալի է համաշխարհային գաղտներգության դերակատարը լինել:
Ընթացեք լուսավո՛ր: Չկտրված շղթան մեծ արժեք ունի: Իմ ձեռքն արտացոլում է սարի ճառագայթները: Նոր Դարաշրջանը սկսենք անմիջապես: Ուսուցանում Եմ ոչ թե երազել, այլ լսել իրադարձությունների ընթացքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*9.* 


*Հիշողություն և գիտակցություն:* Եթե հիշողությունն՝ անցյալի համար է, ուրեմն գիտակցությունն՝ ապագայի համար է: Այդ պատճառով հիշողությունը փոխարինում ենք գիտակցությամբ: Հիշողությամբ չեմ կարող թափանցել արևի սահմանները, իսկ գիտակցությունը դարպասներ է բացում: Թանգարանն ու գրադարանը մեզ փոխարինում են հիշողությանը, և այդ պատճառով աշակերտը չպետք է տրտնջա հին հիշողությունը կորցնելու համար: Ուղղակի փոքր բանը փոխարինվում է մեծով: 
Գիտակցությունը նման է ոգու ըմբռնմանը: Այն աճում է, կրակի պես համակելով քո ողջ էությունը: Այդ ընթացքի ներքո հիշողության բեկորները, խարամի նման, խանգարում են այրմանը:
Գիտենալ՝ չի նշանակում հիշել: Հասանողը վազում է առանց հետ նայելու: Մարդկության գտնվելու վայրը նրա համար է, որ հիշեցնի մարմնավորվել գիտակցության մեջ:
Որտեղի՞ց են Մեր փորձերի ուժերը: Արևային գիտակցությունից, պրանայի ձևով մեր վրա հոսող: Երկրի շերտավորվող մտքերի վերևում հոսում են արևի իմաստության հորձանքները, և նրանց սահմաններում սկսվում է պատգամված մեծ ուսմունքը: Կանչում ենք աշխարհն ընդգրկելու: Բայց միայն գիտակցություն-գործիքը կարող է թույլատրել, որ ոգին միաձուլվի նյութի հետ:
Կարման չի կարող բարդություններ պատճառել ներդաշնակ մարմնին:
Այդ պատճառով գործնականորեն օգտակար է վերելքի ճանապարհը:



- - - - - - -



*10.* 


Հավերժական ճշմարտության արմատների հետևում շատ փոշի կա կուտակված: Ժամանակն է հեռացնել պալարները:



- - - - - - -



*11.*


 Իմ գիրքը պետք է ավելի լավ հասկանալ: Գետնի վրա քայլելու ուսմունքը տրված է նրանց, ով երկինքը համարում է կենդանի: Ուսուցիչը նա է, ով կարող է հաստատորեն քայլել երկրի վրայով:
Ես կրկնում եմ, թե որքան կարևոր է հասկանալ կյանքի երևույթը, առանց երկիրը լքելու: Զգոնորեն պետք է ներթափանցել ամեն օրվա երևույթների մեջ: Երբ գա ժամանակը, անգամ մրջյունը ձեզ համար լրաբեր կդառնա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*III



1.* 


Սուզվելով Տիեզերքի բարձունքները, պետք է փոխադարձ կապ գտնել երկրի հետ: Ամեն պահ մենք պատրաստ ենք լքել երկրային ամեն բան և միևնույն ժամանակ սիրում ենք յուրաքանչյուր ծաղիկ: Այն է իմաստությունը, թե ինչի՛ մասին հիշողությունն ես տանելու քեզ հետ. թագի կամ ֆրեզիաների բույրի մասին, հաղթանակի կանչերի կամ հովիվների երգերի մասին: Ամենափոքրը, մեզ ամենաչպատկանելին - մեր ճանապարհի լավագուն բեռն է: Երգը մեզ առողջություն է հղում, և գույնն էլ բուժում է սպիները: Այդ պատճառով ասում Եմ. երջանիկ են ձայնն ու գույնը հասկացողները:
Ամենասկզբից էլ մարգարեներն առընչվում էին հնչողությանն ու ծաղկունքին: Ղողանջի մասին հինավուրց ուսմունքը լի է նշանակությամբ: Ծաղկապսակներն ու ծաղկաշղթաները հիշում են բուժարար ըմբռնումը: Ծաղիկները յուրաքանչյուրին գրավում են գույնով իրենց ճառագայթման: Սպիտակն ու յասամանագույնն ազգակից են մանուշակագույնին, կապույտը՝ երկնագույնին, հետևաբար խորհուրդս է սենյակում այդ գույներից ավելի շատ ունենալ: Կարելի է հավատարիմ մնալ կենդանի ծաղիկներին: Ըստ գույնի ընտրված բույսերն առավել առողջարար են: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս հնարավորինս շատ ֆրեզիաներ: Մեր արծաթյա ճառագայթն ավելի նման է սպիտակ ծաղիկների: Գույնը և ձայնը՝ մեր լավագույն Հացկերույթն է:



- - - - - - -



*2.* 


Ոճրագործություններով հրահրաված մրրիկը խեղդում է հին երկիրը: Խեղդիչ օդը տարածվել, մթագնում է մտքերը: Անհար բան է երկաթե բաղնիքը: Պետք է շրջահայացորեն պահպանել, - հաջողությունը ոչ թե շտապելու մեջ է, այլ ժամանակը հասկանալու: Ճակատագրի ձեռքը մղում է դեպի անխուսափելի ժամկետները: Ցանկացեք Նոր Աշխարհի գալուստը: Մենք ոչ թե քանդում ենք պետությունները, մենք ընդամենը մաքրում ենք նեխուկները: 
Կարևոր է հասկանալ մակընթացության ընթացքը՝ դա կամ ըմբռնման բարձրագույն ուրախություն է, կամ վախճան:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*3.*


 Ոչ համաձայնագիրը, ոչ գիտակցությունը, այլ ոգու փոխանցքն է բերում Տիեզերքի զգացումը: Ժամանակակից կյանքի կացութաձևը մարդկությանը կտրել է համաշխարհային հզորության որևէ հասկացումից: Վերերկրային ոլորտներ ներթափանցելու կարողությունը դրսևորվում է միայն քնի սահմանի վրա:
Ով կարող է գնահատել այդ սրբազան պահը, նա արդեն վարագույրը բացել է: Կարևոր է գիտակցումը, այլ ոչ թե տեսածը: Արժեքավոր է ոչ թե վարժությունների ճնշումով ձեռք բերածը, այլ կամավոր բացահայտածը:
Գալիք ժամանակը պետք է պատգամախոսուհու եռոտանի սեղան տա ամեն մի զգոն ոգուն: Արիստոկրատիզմի հատկանիշների յուրովի հանրապետականացում: Բայց ամեն մեկի մոտ անխուսափելի են հետևում թաքցրած կշեռքները, և անհնար է, որ այդ կշեռքները խաբեն: Ամեն մեկն անմիջապես կկշռի իրեն արժանի կտորը: Դա համապատասխանում է նոր դարաշրջանին և հեշտությամբ ընկալվում է ժողովրդի հոգեբանությամբ: Հասկանալով մարդկային մտքի հոսքը, հետևանքների մասին դատելը հեշտ է:



- - - - - - -



*4.* 


Կարողացեք հարձակումներն օգտի փոխակերպել: Ցանկացեք շատ թշնամիներ, բայց նրանց մի ստեղծեք:
Ավարտենք երեկ սկսածը: - Վատ և լավ արարքների փոխհատուցումը պետք է արագացվի: Հոգևորի առաջին պայմանը պետք է լինի՝ պրակտիկ լուծում տալ կյանքին: Երկնային փոխհատուցումը վերացական մի բան է, պետք է փոխհատուցումը մոտեցնել երկրին: Ժողովուրդը կարող է հասկանալ հնարավորությունների վերանորոգման ներկայումս զգալի աշխարհահասանելի հրաշքը: Այստեղից էլ՝ ձեռքն Անտեսանելի Բարեկամի, կամ սրածայր սուրը: Եվ հիշելով փոխհատուցում դրսևորելու օգտակարությունը, ժողովուրդը դեպի Տաճար տանող նոր ուղի կգտնի:
Աստվածությանը խնդրել պետք չէ: Պետք է ինքդ քեզ լավագույն գործ նվիրես:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*5. 
*

Տիեզերքի մեծությունը դատողությունների համար տեղ չի թողնում,  այլ շշմեցնում ու վեհացնում է: Ոգու ճանաչմանը կարելի է հասնել ոգին ճանաչելով:
Ուշադրություն դարձրեք արծաթե թելին, որը Ղեկավար-Ոգուն կապում է մինչև մոլորակի Առաջնորդը տանող արծաթի հետ: Ասես թե ստացվում է ցանց, որն իր լարը փոխ է առել Բարձրագույն Ոգուց: Բարձրագույն անհատականացումը չի վախենում միասնությունից և գտնված նվերներն արծաթե թելով ուղարկում է մինչև Բարձր Ոլորտներ: Նույնը կարող է լինել, երբ ծնունդ առնելու դեպքում իր լարն է ուղարկում:
Հիշեք, ոգու աշխարհում ամեն բան հնարավոր է: Եվ ոչ թե հորինված բանաձևով, այլ ոգու աննկարագրելի հզորությամբ են կազմավորվում նոր հնարավորությունները: Եվ բարդ է, և հրաշալի:



- - - - - - -



*6.*


 Ուրախանում եմ մարգարեական հնարավորություններին, քանզի միայն նրանց միջոցով է ապահովվում ապագա լավագույն բարեշրջումը: Առանց կանխատեսության, անցյալի ճանաչումը մեզ առաջ չի տանում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*7.* 


Կրոնների մաքրումը ենթադրում է նոր, անմիջական վերաբերմունք հոգևոր աշխարհի հանդեպ: Քրիստոսը, Բուդդան և նրանց ամենամոտ օգնականները մոգական բանաձևերից չէին օգտվում, այլ արարում ու գործում էին ոգու հետ լիակատար միաձուլման միջոցով: Այդ պատճառով նոր բարեշրջման մեջ նախկին արհեստական մեթոդները պետք է մի կողմ դրվեն: Պատճառ և հետևանք: Յոգիզմի մեխանիզմն այլևս չի համապատասխանում աշխարհի վերանորոգմանը: Ծառի տակ նստած և արգելող Ուսուցիչ այլևս պետք չէ:

Ուժ և խրատներ որտեղի՞ց եք վերցնում: Միանալով Մեծ Ոգու հետ, ճանաչելով պատճառն ու մղումը, անհապաղ հետևանք ենք կառուցում: Կանչում ենք նրանց, ովքեր արդեն անցել են ինքնաճանաչման և պատասխանատվության մեծ ճանապարհով: Եվ մեր կոչերը հասնում են, հազարաձեռք մեծարված: Պետք չեն պահանջներ, պետք չէ սարսափ, այլ միաձուլումը զանգվածներ է տեղաշարժում: Ցանկանալով բարիք, Մեծ Բարեկրողների ժառանգությունն ենք ընդունում: Բարեբեր պարագաներ ընդունելու համար բաց ենք թողնում մեր հոգևոր անոթը: Եվ չար ոչինչ մեզ չի դիպչի, քանզի ոգով հաստատված բարիք ենք ցանկանում: Եվ գրերի սարդոստայնը խնամքով պահոց կհասցնենք, քանզի գնացինք դեպի Սկզբնաղբյուրները: Լինել պատրաստ, լինել հրաժարված, լինել արտահայտված, լինել սեղմ, լինել ուրախ, լինել ցնծացող, լինել լռակյաց, լինել բերող և տվող և Արևի լույսով ուսուցանված լինել այս կյանքում՝ այդպիսին ենք մենք ցանկանում տեսնել ձեզ, այդպիսիներին էլ ուղարկում ենք ձեզ: Այդպես է ձեր ոգին ընդունել հանձնարարությունը: 

Ոչ արքայությունից, ոչ ալքիմիկոսի նկուղից, ոչ մոգականչությամբ, այլ կյանքից ենք գալիս և այցելում ենք Ձեզ, Ավագ Եղբայրներ և Քույրեր, ստանալու Ձեզ պահապան տված մեր կուտակած տապանները, քանզի Մեծ Ոգու հասարակ Տաճար ենք գնում: Եվ հետ կվերադառնանք Ձեզ մոտ, քանզի Դուք այդպիսին էիք ցանկանում մեզ տեսնել: Եվ Ձեր տված բեռը տեղ կհասցնենք Անմահության թասի պես:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*8.*


 Լուսատուների մասնիկները ոչ թե պատահաբար են թռչում-հասնում հարևան ոլորտներ՝ յուրովի հաղորդակցության ուղիներ են դրանք: Ժամանակակից գիտությունն այդ նշանները բաց է թողել: Այն չէ բանը, որ ասուպը կարող է իր մեջ ամփոփել գոհարի կարատները, կարևորը հոգեմագնիսի նշանակությունն է: Այդ ճանապարհով ժողովուրդները կարող են ավելացնել շփման ոլորտը: Նյութի կոորդինացման դեպքում հոգեմագնիսի այդ հատկությունը կարևոր է ապագայի համար: Չէ՞ որ նյութը, վերջիվերջո, պետք է միաձուլվի ոգու հետ. այդպես ապակին կարող է կռելի դառնալ:
Նոր բարեշրջման սկզբին, բաշխելով մարդկանց ըստ լուսատուների ճառագայթների, կարելի է բժշկելու նոր միջոցներ կիրառել: Մոլորակի սահմաններից դուրս գալը՝ ձեր մոտակա ձեռքբերումը կլինի: Ոչ թե աշխարհների հանդիսատեսը, այլ գիտակցող մասնակիցն է մարդը, և նրա ճանապարհը ոչ թե կեղտաջրերի, այլ ոլորտների փայլքի միջով է գցված: Ընդամենը զգալ է պետք, - ինչու՞ փնտրել լույսը: Ոգին գիտի, որ իրեն հասանելի է, իրեն վիճակված է: Հակառակ դեպքում ու՞մ է պետք Մեր Եղբայրության սանդուղքը: Այն հենվել է երկրին և կորել է երկնքում:



- - - - - - - 



*9.* 


Արիաբար ընդունեք սահմռկելի հարձակումները: Ձեր ոգին պետք է ուրախ լինի ամեն գործողության: Երբ հավերը կչկչում են՝ ուրեմն անձրև է գալու և բերքն էլ լավը կլինի: Կալատեղի կողքին փոշին շատ է, բայց հացն էլ ելնում է այդ նույն կալատեղից:



- - - - - - -



*10.* 


Կրկնողության մեջ կա մի ուժ, որը սխալ է կիրառված կրոնում, բայց կյանքում այդ զրահն անհրաժեշտ է: Պետք է կրկնակի զրահապատվել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*11.*


 "Որք կհասցնի լսել իր ոգու ձայնը, անդունդի վրա կհառնի": - Այդպես ասում էր Սերգին: - "Եվ անտառի մեջ խորացածը չի կարող լսել մարդկային ձայները, և մահճի մեջ քնածը չի լսի ճնճղուկներին, արևի ավետաբերներին: Եվ դրսևորված հրաշքի մասին լռողը աչքից էլ կհրաժարվի: Եվ եղբոր օգնության մասին լռողը փուշն իր ոտքից էլ չի հանի": Այսպես էր ասում Սերգին:
Սերգիի մասին խոսել ստիպված ենք, ժողովուրդը Նրա մասին գիտենալ է ուզում: Եկեք, ուրեմն, ներկեր դնենք Սերգիի Պատկերին: Գունազարդելով, պատմելով Նրա կյանքն ու ասացվածքները:



- - - - - - -



*12.*


 Խոսենք աուրաների մասին: Ձվաձև աուրան հատուկ է եթերային մարմնին: Ամենասովորական, նեղ, ամբողջ մարմնով ճառագող, մինչև երկու մատնաչափ: Հոգևոր աճին համեմատ, այն սկսում է աճել վերին կենտրոններից սկսած: Սկզբում արևահյուսակից, բայց հետո բարձրանում է դեպի ուղեղի կենտրոնները, ստեղծելով այսպես կոչված արևային աուրան: Արյան մղումները բնորոշ են աուրայի տեղափոխման համար, այդպես լարման ուժը տեղափոխում է իր ճնշումը: Հնարավոր են ուշագնացություններ անգամ: Վերջապես, ստորին վերջույթների ճառագայթումն անհետանում է և աուրան գնդի տեսք է ստանում: Կենդանի օրգանիզմը դառնում է արտասովոր զգայուն: Հատկապես ձայների և գույնի նկատմամբ: Այդ անցումնային ժամանակաշրջանում հնարավորինս հանգիստ է հարկավոր: Արևային աուրան հասնում է տաս, տասնհինգ մատնաչափի: Իհարկե, նրա չափերն աճում են:

Չնայած աուրայի փոխակերպման անհարմարություններին, կարելի է շնորհավորել նրան, ով վերին ճառագայթում է ստացել: Զգուշորեն հանգստի հնարավորություն է պետք ստեղծել: Հետո ասես նոր զրահ է աճում, և մաշկի ներվերը գալիս են հաստատուն վիճակի: Ֆիզիկականն ու հոգևորը հավասար մասերի կիսել անհնար է: Կշեռքը տատանվում է, ալիքներն էլ օրգանիզմում այս և այն կողմ են շարժվում: Պետք չէ դա հիվանդություն անվանել, բայց ամեն րոպե պետք է օրգանիզմին օգնել հաստատվել նոր վիճակի մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*13.*


 Ինչպես առաջ զգում էիք միայնությունը, այնպես էլ հիմա պետք է զգաք ոգու իմացությունը: Խրատներ ամեն նոր աստիճանի համար: Հնարավոր համարեք ոգու ցանկությունը: Համադրելով հոգևոր գիտակցության հետ, վարժեցրեք ձեր շրջահայացությունը: Հարցրեք ձեզ, թե ինչպես է ոգին ցանկանում: Ոգու գիտելիքների աստիճանը կարևոր է: Երբ մոտենում եք նրան, թվում է, թե ոգին ձեզանից շատ է հեռու, բայց դա թվում է միայն՝ ոգին, ընդհակառակը, ուժեղ է թակում: Կարևոր է գործել ուղիղ, կառչել ոգու գիտելիքներից: Ինչպես ցանկանում եք, հենց այդպես էլ գործել: Կիրառել գիտելիքները կարելի է մաս-մաս՝ այդպես ավելի լավ է, քան մեծ կտորներով վտանգի ենթարկվել:



- - - - - - -



*14.*


 Այժմ համեմատենք ոգու գիտելիքը և կամքի հրամանը: Գիտելիքը ծաղկում է, դրսևորելով պաշտպանություն ու լուսավորելով հիմքերը: Կամքի հրամանը սլանում է օտար ոլորտներ և նվաճում և միացնում է: Հրամանը տեսանելի է սրի և նետի խորհրդանշով: Ոգու գիտելիքի խորհրդանիշն է՝ ծաղիկը: Հրամանը կարող է հաղորդվել աշակերտին դրսից արագընթաց առաքմամբ, այն դեպքում երբ ոգու գիտելիքը ծաղկում է ներսից և ոչ մի գավազանով հրահրվել չի կարող: Այսինքն, ճիշտ ինչպես ծաղիկ, գիտելիքը ծաղկում է սահմանված ժամանակին:
Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն նպաստել ծաղկին: Դրեք այն հանգիստ տեղ, տվեք նրան արևի լույս և արգելեք ձեռք տալ ու պոկել տերևները: Առանց ոգու գիտելիքի անհնար է մարդկության համար նախասահմանված գիտելիքը հասցնել ամհրաժեշտ բարձունքին:



- - - - - - -



*15.* 


Գործերի աճը շուշանների է նման: Մի ցանկապատի տակ թաքնվել է սպիտակ քույրիկը: Ընկերուհիներ չունի, բայց ցողուններն արդեն նորերի հայտնությունն են բերում:
Ծաղիկների մեջ մարմնավորվելը հաճախակի երևույթ չէ: Այլոք ձգտում են ծառերի ավելի մեծածավալ ձևերին, բայց ծաղիկների հմայքը ոչ միշտ է հասանելի, որպեսզի երկու անգամ դիմես դրան: Բույսերի միջնորդությամբ կենդանական մարմնավորումներից մեկը կրճատելու արգելք չի կարող լինել: Չէի ասի, թե շատ միջատների գիտակցությունը գերազանցում է սքանչելի ծաղիկների գիտակցությանը: Իմաստուն քայլ է ծաղկի միջնորդությամբ մի քանի մարմնավորումներ շրջանցելը: Շտապեք, շտապեք, ես կսպասեմ սքանչելի տանիքի տակ, որ ձեզ կանխեմ: Այդպես գեղեցկության ճանապարհը կրճատում է ուղին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*16.* 


Խաբողին ասա. ինձ համար քո սուտն այնքա՜ն օգտակար է: Առևանգողին ասա. երևում է, ժամանակն է, որ ես նոր իրեր ստանամ: Բայց, հիրավի, ավելի լավ է, չդիպչես իմ իրերին: Լուտանքն ու հափշտակումը կայծակի հարվածը կթեքեն քեզ վրա: Դանակդ կբթանա, դեմ առնելով անտեսանելի զրահին, կփչացնես նույնիսկ քո ամենաամուր զենքը: Եվ քառթված ու մոխրացած, ասա, ու՞ր կգնաս:
Ես ձեզ ասացի ժպիտի և ամրության մասին: Եվ Ինձ հետ նավարկողներին էլ տարեկան վերհիշողությունների օրը կարելի է սուր նվիրել: Վերադարձման օրենքը գործում է, և ով տվել է՝ կստանա:
Ինչու՞ եք քայլում Նրանց հետ: - Հեշտ և օգտակար է Նրանց հետ քայլելը: Արագ է, ինչպես բազեի թռիչքը; անսպասելի է, ինչպես Յովնանի փոխակերպումը; անսպառ է, ինչպես կրա՛կը:
Միայն վերադարձման շնորհիվ, թե ոգով, թե երկրի վրա կհասնեք լույսի և ճշմարտության արտահայտմանը: Անսպա՛ռ է այդ աղբյուրը: Երկրի վրա սպառնալիքների մեջ, զրկված օգնությունից և ասես թե գահավիժելով, նրանք տալիս են, առաջարկում են և նվիրում են և գնում են աստղի հետևից: Եվ այդ պատճառով տարեդարձի գիշերն ուրախ է մեզ համար: Եվ ոչ միայն գնում և լուսավորում են աուրաները, այլ որոշում են ընթանալ սրընթաց, այդ պատճառով ուրախալի է Մեզ համար:



- - - - - - -



*17.* 


Ավարտում ենք տոնակատարությամբ և սկսում ենք գործով: Որոշենք, թե ի՞նչ ենք անում. - գործում ենք: Այդ հավերժական գործողության մեջ է Մեր տոնակատարությունը: Բայց դուք, Մեր օրինակի վրա, գործեք առանց տխրության: Ցանկացեք գործել հանգստի մեջ, գիտենալով, թե ինչպես է Մեր աղբյուրը ծորում ձեր մեջ անդադար: Եվ երբ դուք մտածում եք. ու՞ր են Նրանք, խոստացողները, - Մենք կանգնած ենք ձեր թիկունքին և, չափելով ձեր աուրայի ծաղկի աճն, ուրախանում ենք: Չէ՞ որ դա Մեր այգին է: Հեռուների սահմանից այն կողմ Լույսը միահյուսում է սրտերը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*18.* 


Տեսիլքներն իրական են նույնքան, որքան ֆոտոհեռախոսը: Նրանց կարելի է ավելի իրական համարել, քան նյութական աշխարհը: Հարցն այն է միայն, թե ինչ աղբյուրից են գալիս, բայց ոգին վերահսկում է:  Լավ հարցման հանդեպ կարելի է լավ պատասխան ստանալ:
Կասեմ շատ կարևոր բան՝ մարդիկ քիչ են ուսումնասիրում տեսիլքները: Հատկապես ըստ տեսիլքների բնույթի կարելի է բանականության լավագույն պատմությունը գրել: Նույնիսկ տեսիլքների ամենակոպիտ հուշարձաններն ուսումնասիրելիս, որոշ ժամանակաշրջաններ ենք տեսնում: Իհարկե, առանձնահատուկ են զգայուն ոգիների ձևերը: Երբ Քրիստոսից սկսեցին անհասանելի կուռք սարքել, եկավ Քրիստոսի տեսիլքների ժամանակաշրջանը հենց կենդանի մարմինների մեջ: Նա դարձավ ավելի մոտիկ, կյանքին ավելի մասնակից: Կարճ ասած, ամեն հասարակական մոլորության համար գոյություն ունի իր ճշտումը: Կանանց նվաստացնելու օրերին կարելի է հետևել Աստվածամոր հայտնությունը: Այժմ, երբ պետք է դրսևորել երկրի և երկնքի միջև շղթայի անընդհատությունը, համախմբվել են դրսևորումները տարբեր ոլորտների վրա: 

Ավգուստինից հետո եկեղեցին սկսեց սուզվել միջնադարյան մթի մեջ, և Քրիստոս իրեն կողպված գտավ ոսկե ճաղերի հետևում: Որպեսզի կոտրի այդ ճաղերը, ինքը Քրիստոս հայտնվում էր նույնիսկ ներկված Պատկերների մեջ, միայն թե նորից դրսևորի միասնության շփման վեհությունը: Հին ժամանակների իմաստությունը լավ է յուրացրել աշխարհի կարիքների ալիքները: Իհարկե, համատեղ է Միասնական Աղբյուրի ճանապարհը: Ինչպես ամենաբարձր ոգիները, այնպես էլ երկրի զգոն անձիք գիտեն այդ միասնությունը: Եվ Բարձրագույն Իրականության աշխարհը փայլկտում է միասնական ոգու մասնիկների պատուհաններում, հրապուրելով նրանց մոլորակների պտույտի մրրիկի անդունդով:

Նյութի հավասարակշռության դեպքում ապագայում կարելի է հստակ աչք  ունենալ: Բայց այժմ տեսանելի են մասնիկներ միայն: Այդ պատճառով է, որ այդքան հոգատարորեն պահպանում էին հներն այդ բնական հեռադիտակը:  Եվ կանայք ամենաուժեղ հեռադիտակներն էին: Եվ նրանց պահպանելու առաջին պայմանն էր հանգիստը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*19.* 


Օրհնյալն այստեղ փոխանցում է. "Ամենն ամեն ինչի համար է և ընդմիշտ": Նկատեք չորս օրենքները. Օրենք Տարողության - Օրենք Խիզախության - Օրենք Մերձեցման - Օրենք Բարիքի:
Պետք չէ բացատրել Բարիքի և Խիզախության օրենքները, հեշտ է հասկանալ Տարողության օրենքը, բայց  Մերձեցման օրենքը պետք է բացատրել: Մոտենալով ժամկետներով նախասահմանված պատկերներին, ստացվում է մի հատուկ հագեցված մթնոլորտ, ճիշտ ինչպես երկինքն ու երկիրը ծածկող ծխի քուլաները: Քիչ առաջ եղած հստակությունը սկսում է բաղդատվել և տարրալուծվում է ասես մրրիկի մեջ: Նույնիսկ մարմնի համար այդ ժամանակահատվածը ծանր է: Բայց այդպես ազդարարվում են ճանապարհի ուղեցույցներ հանդիսացող որոշ ժամկետներ:
Բայց գիտենալով, որ նախասահմանված մարդիկ անքակտելիորեն պատկանում են ժամկետներին, մենք պետք է հանգիստ անցնենք այդ ժամանակահատվածը, ասես թե օդընտելանալով նոր աչքերի հետ: Հիշել, որ այդ ժամանակ ոչ միայն Ուսուցիչը, այլև ամբողջ Եղբայրությունն է հետևում, և եթե առանձին ձայներ հասնում են, պետք չէ զարմանալ: Լավ է ծաղիկներ ունենալ ձեր կողքին այդ ժամանակահատվածում:



- - - - - - -



*20.*


Հին մոգական գրքերում կարելի է գտնել "Illuminacio Regale" տերմինը, որը նշանակում է Արքայական Պայծառացում: Այնքան կարևոր սկզբունք է դա, որ Եռամեծն ավարտում է շարադրանքը հետևյալ խոսքերով. "Օրհնյալ են Պայծառացման ուղին ընտրողները":
Թագավորների գահակալության օծման խորհրդանիշը միևնույն հիմնավորումն ունի: Գաղտնի Ուժի բոլոր գիտակները որոշակիորեն հանգում են Պայծառացման հզորության արտահայտումների մեջ բարձրագույն ներդաշնակության առկայության հաստատմանը: Այդ պատճառով խորհրդանշական է, որ օծյալ-թագավորն, առանց երկրից հեռանալու, արտահայտում է երկնքի կամքը: Նախախնամությունների կեղևի մեջ խցանված պայմանական բանաձևերից վեր, կան գիտելիքներ, ասես տարրալուծված օդի մեջ: 
Կանգնեցրու շանթարգել և հավաքիր երկնային նետերը: Մեկի համար վտանգավոր է այն, բայց մյուսի համար լավագույն զենք կարող է ծառայել: Եվ ամբողջ ապագան հիմնված է պայծառացում ձեռք բերելու վրա: Ամենադժվար հեռախոսը մարդու ձեռքին է լինելու:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*IV


1.* 


Կատակի համար չէ, որ հիշատակված են Ուրանից այն կողմ գտնվող մոլորակները, հաճախ ոգին, խոցված տիեզերական հողմով, չի կարողանում ընտելանալ և դիտել, բայց դա ընդամենը ժամանակի և վարժվելու հարց է: Մեր երկարատև փորձը կնախապատրաստի շատ բաների: Այդ թվում նաև երկարատև աշխատանքի: Մեր շատ փորձեր նույնիսկ դարեր են տևում: Այդպիսով, եթե դուք զգում եք աշխատանքի անվերջությունը, ուրմեն գիտեք ևս մեկ Մեր զգացում՝ յուրաքանչյուր ակնթարթ լիքն է:

Եվ ձայները և գույներն անհրաժեշտություն են հետագա թռիչքների համար: Ոլորտների կյանքի ձայները և գույների կենսական ճառագայթումը հիրավի Ամրիտայի* դեղատոմսի բաղադրիչներն են: Արժեքավոր է, չլինելով ոգեմիջնորդ, չլքելով կյանքը, մոտենալ բարձրագույն ուղիներին: Որտեղ գիտակցությունն է, որտեղ վախն է, որտեղ նախապաշարմունքների սկիզբն է, այնտեղ դժվար է սպիտակ գույների համար: Ավելի, ավելի, ավելի հեշտ է սեր, արիություն և պատրաստակամություն նվիրելով: Անժամանակ են փչված փուչիկները, անպատեհ է գոռոզությունը, երբ Քրիստոս լվանում էր ձկնորսների ոտքերը: Կյանքի պարզության մեջ, Նոր Աշխարհին ծառայելու արժանապատվության գիտակցման ներքո, արժանապատվության հանդեպ սերը բացում է Դարպասները:
- - - - - - -

*Ամրիտա (Ամրտա) - (հնդկ.) երկնային ըմպելիք կամ աստվածների սնունդը, որ անմահություն է տալիս: Հին վեդայական տերմին է, որ համահունչ է սրբազան սոմայի հյութին հոգևոր գաղտներգություններում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*2.* 


Մենք հետևում ենք ինչպես ձեզ, այնպես էլ զարգացմանը, հետևում ենք օրորոցի երեխաներին և կշռադատում ենք նրանց լավագույն մտքերն ամբողջ աշխարհում: Իհարկե, ոչ հաճախ է ոգին հասնում իր զարգացմանը և մեծ է ընկնողների թիվը, բայց ինչպես սքանչելի այգու, Մենք ուրախանում ենք մաքուր մտքին: Հետևաբար մի զարմացեք, որ Մեծ Ուսուցիչը հասարակ ֆրազներ է կրկնում: Հաստատադրելով այդ մտքերը, Մենք երբեմն թույլ ենք տալիս, որ ամրապնդվի ոգու գերազանց ծաղիկը: Այդ պատճառով, մեծագույն տիեզերական հայտնագործությունների և համաշխարհային իրադարձությունների կողքին, նույնքան խնամքով Մենք ոգու ծաղիկներ ենք աճեցնում: Այնքա՜ն բազմազան է Մեր Եղբայրության աշխատանքը:

Կա միտք՝ ներս տանող, և ոգու մակերեսը չի տատանվում; իսկ տարածության մեջ թռչող մեկ ուրիշ միտք՝  ասես իր մեջ պայթյունի համար լիցք կրող ռումբ լինի: Ճառագայթն ուղեկցում է այդ թռչող գնդին: Յուրաքանչյուր ոգի գիտի, թե է երբ միտքը թռչում է բումերանգի նման:  Հատկապես ցանկալի է,  որ միտքը ներկվի իր գույնով, միայն թե բացված կենտրոնները մտքին ոչ թե գույն են տալիս, այլ միտքը պատում են մարդու գույնով, - այդ ժամանակ սկսվում է իսկական անհատականությունը: Ոչ թե մտքի բովանդակությունն է գունազարդում նրան, այլ դրսևորված ամեն ինչ ներծծվում է անհատականության երանգով: Այդպես ֆիզիկապես կազմավորվում է ճառագայթը:

Ծիածանը՝ լավագույն նշանն է, ծիածանի դրսևորման մասին ամեն մի ակնարկ ցույց է տալիս երրորդ աչքի զարգացումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*3.*


 Քրիստոս ասում էր. ոչ թե տաճարի, այլ ոգու մեջ եք աղոթելու: Հիրավի, կրոնական նախախնամությունը՝ ամենադառը գռեհկությունն է: Հաճախ կրոնական էքստազներն  իրենց հետևից նույնիսկ ավելի շատ վնաս, քան օգուտ են բերում: Ամբոխը նրանցից գռեհիկ մի շքերթ է սարքել, այդ պատճառով կարևոր է ցույց տալ սանդուղքի բոլոր աստիճանների վրա կանգնածներին:

Ժամանակն է դեն նետել սուրբ պատկերը պղծող գոհարները: Ժամանակն է, հետևելով Քրիստոսի պատգամին, այրել մասունքները: Ժամանակն է Ոգեգիտակցման Տաճարը մտնել, գիտելիքը կատարելագործող ուժերը նվիրելով ոգու իսկական հզորությանը: Ոչ թե հեռու աշխատանոցներում, ոչ թե մենախցերում, այլ կյանքում կհավաքեք դուք իրական գրառումները, որտեղ Քրիստոս ոչ թե զգեստի ծալքերում, այլ աշխատանքի գեղեցկության մեջ է հավաքում ոգու ազատությունը որոնողներին:

Որքա՜ն անգամներ են սրբերը վերադարձել երկիր, քանզի կյանքը կառուցելու փոխարեն ամբոխի վզին փաթաթում էին իրենցով հիացումը:

Մենք վճռականորեն դեմ ենք մենաստաններին որպես կյանքի հակադրությունների. միայն կյանքի օրրանները, աշխատանքի դրսևորման լավագույն հանրակացարանները կգտնեն Մեր օգնությունը:

Այսինքն, կյանքի՛ց է պետք հասանել: Այսինքն, պետք չէ ընդունված կրոնասիրությունը: Պետք են Լույսի Կացարանի հետ գիտակից շփման փաստեր: Ահա մենք ցանկանում ենք ձեզ օգուտ բերել, գալիս ենք գիտակցաբար, փաստացի Աղբյուրի հանդեպ առանց որևէ մոգության: Այդ պարզության մեջ է ամփոփված ամբողջ հերթական Գաղտնիքը, որն առայժմ այնքա՜ն անհասանելի է մինչև գոտկատեղը նախախնամությունների մեջ թափառող մարդկանց: Նրանք անկարող են հասկանալ պարզությունը, գեղեցկությունն ու խիզախությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*4.
*

 Խիզախությունը՝ Մեր ուղեվարն է: Գեղեցկությունը՝ ըմբռնման Մեր ճառագայթն է: Պարզությունը՝ երջանկության գաղտնի դռների Մեր բանալին է:
Կարող եք հատկապես գրել պարզության մասին, քանզի ոչինչ այնպես չի խափանում ճանապարհը, ինչպես գոռոզության փարթամությունը: Ամբողջ ուժերով պետք է վտարել ինքնապարծության ամեն մի սաղմնավորում, առանց կեղծ բարեպաշտության մեջ ընկնելու: Թվում է, թե հին ճշմարտություն է, բայց հիմա պետք է ամրապնդել այն: Ամեն ոք պետք է ինքը հասկանա, թե որտեղ է տուժում իր պարզությունը: 




- - - - - - -



*5.*


 Որքան գործերի մեջ բարեմաղթված է իքնավստահությունը, նույնքան կործանիչ է ինքնահավանությունը: Ինքնահավանությունը թշնամի է պարզությանը: Նույնիսկ մեծ մտածողներն են ենթակա այդ հիվանդությանը, և ավելորդ անգամ պետք է վերադառնան աշխատանքին, քանի դեռ չեն ջնջել էության հետ կապ չունեցող այդ ավելորդությունը: Խանգարող պայմաններից մեկն է՝ պարզության բացակայությունը: Կարելի է տրեխ հագնել, սակայն պարզ չլինել: Պարզության մեջ մեծագույն տաճար կարելի է կառուցել:
Պարզություն, գեղեցկություն և խիզախություն՝ Քրիստոս և Բուդդան ուրիշ ոչինչ չեն ասել: Եվ բարի, եթե ոգին թրթռում է այս պատգամներով:
Նկատու՞մ եք, նույնիսկ խոսել ջանում ենք ամենապարզ բառերով, միայն թե մոտեցնենք բաբելոնյան աշտարակների անկումը: Այդպես էլ ասացեք՝ բառարանները կմոխրացնենք, եթե նրանք Քրիստոսի նրբակերտ խոսքից վայրագ հասկացությունների կույտ են սարքել: Ասված է պարզորեն. "Մի՛ աղոթեք ամեն կերպ, այլ միայն ոգու մեջ":
Բուդդան անցավ աշխարհով՝ և մոռացան: Քրիստոս տառապեց՝ և այդ էլ մոռացան: Թող հիմա իրենց թրերը բարձրացնեն իրենց գլխավերևում, ամեն մեկն ըստ ցանկության: 
Փորփրիր, ժողովուրդ, ցնցոտիներդ, սպիտակ հագուստը պատրաստ է բոլորի համար: Կապկի հարդարանքը կրկես կհանձնենք, և փքված հիմարներին էլ այնտեղ տեղ կտանք: Այո - այո - այո:
Ավելի լավ է ապրել վայրենիների մեջ, քան կեղծ դեղամիջոցների դեղատանը, - այդպես էլ ասացեք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*6.* 


Քանի որ Մեր աշակերտներն իրենց մեջ կրում են Եղբայրության միկրոտիեզերքը, նրանց հանդեպ անտարբեր վերաբերմունք չի լինում: Նաև աստիճանաբար բացահայտում են նրանց մեջ Մեր ապրելակերպի մանրամասները՝ աշխատանքն անվերջ է: Բացակայում է նույնիսկ գիտելիքի ավարտվածության զգացումը: Միայնությունը և երկրի վրա տան բացակայությունը: Ուրախության՝ որպես հնարավորության գիտակցման ըմբռնումը, քանզի լավագույն նետերն այնքա՜ն հազվադեպ են հասնում: Իսկ երբ տեսնում ենք դեպի միևնույն այգին ձգտող մարդկանց սրտերը, ինչպե՜ս ուրախություն չարտահայտենք: Բայց առանձնապես կարևոր է աշխատանքի անվերջության առջև խիզախությունը: Ճիշտ է, անվերջանալի հնարավորությունների գիտակցումից մարդու ապարատը հեշտությամբ է գործում:
Արևահյուսակի օձն օգնում է հաղթահարել կենտրոնների անկարգությունները: Այդ պատճառով օձը՝ արքայի խորհրդանիշն էր: Երբ օձի օղակները սկսում են հյուսվել, օրգանիզմն առանձնապես զգայուն է դառնում: Գույներն իրենց կենսական ճառագայթները փոխանցում են օձի միջնաբերդը պաշտպանող սպիտակ գնդիկների հյուսվածքաթելերին: Բնության մեջ օձը սիրում է գույները, այդպես էլ արևահյուսակի օձն է սնվում նրանցով:
Խոզերը նույնպես տրորում են ծաղիկները, բայց առանց արդյունքի: Հետևաբար առանց կենսական բխումների կիրառման, կարելի է չնկատել լավագույն դեղամիջոցները: Այստեղից էլ ցանկությունը՝ տեսնել ծաղիկները չպոկված:



- - - - - - -



*7.* 


Ճառագայթների բեկումը, - այդ ձայները մտնում են ոլորտների երաժշտության նվագախմբի մեջ: Կարելի է պատկերացնել մրրիկի հզորություն ունեցող նրբության բյուրեղայնությունը:
Ուղեղում կա կենտրոն, որը կոչվում է զանգ. ինչպես ռեզոնատոր, այն հավաքում է աշխարհի սիմֆոնիան և նույնիսկ ամենախորին լռությունն ընդունակ է դարձնել ահեղ մի ակորդ: Ասված է. "Ով ականջներ ունի, կլսի": Ճիշտ ինչպես ողնուղեղն է կոչվում նիզակ, քանզի, ցանկանալով խափանել հարվածները, մենք պետք է լարենք այդ փոխանցքը: Ճիշտ ինչպես ուսերի կենտրոնները կոչվում են թևեր, քանզի անձնվեր սխրանքի ներքո ճառագայթները հզորանում են: Թևերի մասին լեգենդը շատ պատկերավոր է: Ճիշտ ինչպես հների ցանկությունը՝ կրծքին կլոր վահանակ կրել:
Գլխի գագաթը ջրհոր անունն ունի, քանզի օտար ազդեցությունների ալիքներն այնտեղից են ներթափանցում: Հին ժամանակներում ամենուր տեսնում ենք հոգևորականի խորհրդանիշը կրող գլխարկով ծածկված գլուխներ, իսկ այժմ այդ խորհրդանիշը փոխարինված է արտադրող ձեռնարկության անունով՝ այդպես ոգով ճաղատացել են մարդիկ:
Ավարտենք ուղերձով դեպի նոր ժամանողները: - Ահա թե ինչ է պետք գիտենալ, որպեսզի տիրապետեք հանգստության և գործունեության իմաստությանը: Դիմակները պետք է դեն նետել և Իմ Անունը զրահ սարքել ամեն գործողության համար:
Չէ՞ որ կգամ նշյալ երկիր՝ և արևածագի այդ ճրագի մեջ չպետք է քնած մնալ, և ուրեմն զգոնության սովորեք: Եվ կարողացեք ձեր կողքին մաքուր հագուստ պահել: Իսկ երբ հոգնեք, հիշեք՝ Մենք անգործություն չգիտենք: Ջանացեք ունենալ այդ նույն սովորությունը և սիրեք գույներ ու ձայներ:
Առաջ ընթացեք առյուծների պես, բայց պահպանեք փոքրերին, քանզի նրանք կօգնեն ձեզ բացել Իմ դռները: Ըմբռնու՛մ ունեցեք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*8.*


 Երբ, վնասվածքների հետևանքով, անհրաժեշտ կլինի շատ երկրային մարմիններ ոչնչացնել, այդ ժամանակ կգա մարդկությանը բնական մարմնի միջոցով մեզ մոտեցնելու ժամանակը: Մարմինը նախնական աստիճանն է: Իսկական հաղթանակն այն է, երբ ոգին կփոխարինի բոլոր մարմիններին: Զինել մարդկությանն առանց որևէ մեքենա, մի՞թե դա հաղթանակ չէ՛:
Գրագետը գիտելիքով կարող է գործել ընդամենը երկրի մակերեսին, - ոգով՝ գրագետը կարող է գործել առանց սահմանների:
Նոր համաշխարհային համակցությունների կառուցումը հեշտորեն չի ընթանում: Լուծարքի ենթարկվող կենտրոնները փորձում են բարդեցնել նորերի ջանքերը:
Կդիմանանք հողմին ու հեղեղին՝ Մեր հայելին լուսավոր է:



- - - - - - -



*9.* 


Կար թեթև զգացում, որ հասանելու համար պետք է հավաքել ամբողջ արիությունը: Լինում են ձանձրալի և վտանգավոր անցումներ, և հանդուրժել դրանք կարելի է միայն Ուղևարի վրա հույսը դնելով: Նա պետք է տեղ հասցնի և չջլատի ուժերը: Եթե ջլատի ուժերը, ինչո՞վ դրանք կփոխարինի:
Պետք է կի՛նը  դրսևորի կանանց բարձր հանձնարարությունը: Եվ Աշխարհի Մոր Տաճարում էլ պետք է կին լինի:
Աշխարհի Մոր հայտնությունը կստեղծի կանանց միասնություն: Այժմ դա է հենց խնդիրը՝ կնոջը համապատասխան հոգևոր-արքայական դիրք ստեղծել: Եվ Բարձրագույն Ուժերի հետ անմիջական հաղորդակցության դրսևորումն էլ կնոջն անհրաժեշտ է որպես հոգեբանական վերհրում: Իհարկե, նոր կրոնի մեջ ի հայտ կգա անհրաժեշտ հարգանքը:
Զգում եմ, թե որքան լարված են ուժերը, ինչպես է մթնոլորտը շիկացած, բայց շուտով աստղերի ճնշումը կփոխվի: Ծանր է նույնիսկ բարեկամական մոլորակի մոտենալը, քանզի նոր ճառագայթները պատռում են մթնոլորտի նոր շերտերը: Իհարկե, լուսնի ճառագայթներից ավելի լավ են նրանք, բայց նոր ճնշումը դեռ չի բաշխվել:



- - - - - - -



*10.*


 Քրիստոս մատնացույց էր անում երեխաներին խորին խորհրդով, եկեք նույնպիսի պարզությամբ մոտենանք Մեծ Իմացության Դարպասներին: Ճիշտ է, Մենք կառուցում ենք բարդ ու ճշգրիտ բանաձևեր, բայց գտնելու մեթոդը  հոգևոր գիտակցության մեջ է ընկած: Հենց այդ գիտակցությամբ ենք գտնում աշխարհների նոր ոլորտները հասանելի մտածելակերպի հետ համակցելու նոր ճանապարհները, քանզի, նվաճելով նոր ոլորտներ, գիտակցությունն ասես սուզվում է անհուն օվկիանոսի մեջ: Այդքան մեծ և հզոր է Տիեզերքի արարումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*11.* 


_Ուրուսվատի*՝_ ժամանակն է ասել, որ այդպես անվանում ենք աստղին, որն անզսպելիորեն Երկրին է մոտենում: Վաղուց ի վեր նա Աշխարհի Մոր խորհրդանիշն է եղել, և երբ նրա աստղը արտասովոր մոտենա Երկրին, կսկսվի Աշխարհի Մոր դարաշրջանը:
Սկսվում է մեծ դարաշրջանը, քանզի ոգեըմբռնումն Աշխարհի Մոր հետ է կապված: Նույնիսկ ժամկետն իմացողները հիացմունքով կնայեն նախասահմանվածի ֆիզիկական մոտեցմանը: Կարևոր է գալուստը շատ մեծ դարաշրջանի, որն էականորեն կփոխի Երկրի կյանքը:
Ո՜վ Մեծամայր, Ես այնքա՜ն եմ ուրախանում, տեսնելով, թե ինչպես նոր ճառագայթները ճեղքում են Երկրի ստվարաշերտը: Եթե սկզբում նույնիսկ ծանր են նրանք, բայց նրանց ճառագայթումը ներմուծում է նոր էլեմենտներ, որոնք շատ անհրաժեշտ են հրման համար: Երկրի կազմավորումնից սկսված, այս նոր ճառագայթներն առաջին անգամն են հասնում նրան:
Այսօր կնոջ արթնացման սկիզբն է, քանզի նոր ալիքը մեզ հասավ այսօր և նոր օջախներ վառվեցին, քանզի ճառագայթների նյութը խորն է թափանցում:
Ուրախալի է զգալ նոր դարաշրջանի մոտեցումը:



- - - - - - -



*12.* 


Ստելու անհրաժեշտությունը հին կրոնների սպասավորներին ստիպում է ժողովրդին հրել դեպի մթի անդունդը: Այո, նրանց կարելի է, ինչպես արեց Մովսեսը, թողնել սարի ստորոտին, բայց քարետախտակները պետք է ցուցադրել:
Ամեն ինչ այնքա՜ն անցողիկ էր թվում: Մեր աշակերտները, վերջին անգամ հայտնվելով երկրի վրա, միայնության և անջատվածության զգացում են ապրում: Միայն գիտակցությամբ ենք հասկանում երկրի արժեքը, բայց եթե ոգին արդեն կապել է իր ճամպրուկը, հետ նայել ոչ ոք այլևս չի ստիպի: Գլխավորը՝ ուրախության մարդկային զգացմունքի վերափոխումն է: Եվ ի՞նչ ուրախություն կարող է լինել, երբ գիտակցում ես կյանքի անկատարյալությունը: Բայց երբ ոգին դիպչում է Տիեզերքի չափերին, ուրախությունն էլ փոխարինվում է հնարավորությունների գիտակցմամբ:
Եվ երբ ես շշնջացի. "Քո ուրախությունը կանցնի", - նկատի ունեի մարդկային ուրախության փոխակերպումը տիեզերական արտահայտված կոնցեպտի, ինչպես երբ անօդ տարածություն ենք ընկնում: Նոր կյանքի ճառագայթները պաշտպանում են ավելի լավ, քան մոծակների ցանցերը, և պետք չէ լարվել երկրի նկատմամաբ՝ ներդաշնակությունն այն է, երբ աշխատաում ենք երկրի համար: Օտարների համար դա լիակատար հիմարություն է, բայց դուք կհասկանաք, թե ինչպես կարելի է որսալ ու աճեցնել ամեն մի երկրային միտք, առանց այժմեականությանը դիպչելու:
Եվ երբ Քրիստոսից մինչև փոշեհատիկը գիծ է անց կացված, այդ դեպքում թաքցված է միայն դասընթացների տարածությունը: 
Մեծ է մահվան բացակայության իմացությունը: Բոլորը մոռացել են այն՝ հակառակ դեպքում կապրեին:
- - - - - - -
*_Ուրուսվատի_ - համաձայն Ելենա Ռերիխի գրառումների, խոսքը գնում է Վեներայի մասին. "Աշխարհի Մոր աստղն է Վեներան: Սանսկրիտում Վեներան կոչվում է Շուկրա: Սպիտակ Եղբայրությունը նրան անվանում է Ուրուսվատի: Վեներայի Վեհապետի, կամ Հանճարի անունն է՝ Ուրիել":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*13.

Մարիամ Մագթաղենացու պատմածը:* "Դուք գիտեք իմ ապրելակերպը, երբ գիշերները մեզ կանչում էին, իսկ ցերեկը երես էին թեքում մեզանից. նույնն էլ Հիսուսինն էր, գիշերները գնում էին մոտը, իսկ ցերեկը երեսները շուռ էին տալիս:
Մտածեցի ես` ահա ես ամենացածրն եմ և մարդիկ ամաչում են ինձանից արևի ներքո, բայց Ամենաբարձր Մարգարեից նույնպես ցերեկը խուսափում են: Այդպիսով հավասարապես խուսափելի են ամենացածրն ու ամենաբարձրը:
Եվ ահա որոշեցի ես գտնել Նրան և ցերեկով ձեռք մեկնել Նրան: Հագա ամենալավ հագուստս և Սմիրնայից բերած մանյակը և օծեցի մազերս` այդպես գնացի, որ ասեմ ժողովրդին. արևի լույսի ներքո, քեզանով խուսափելի  ցածրն ու բարձրը հանդիպում են:
Եվ երբ տեսա Նրան, նստած ձկնորսների միջև, միայն քաթանով ծածկված, մնացի փողոցի այն կողմում կանգնած և մոտենալ չէի համարձակվում: Մեր միջև անցնում էին մարդիկ, հավասարապես խուսափելով մեզանից:
Այդտեղ որոշվեց իմ կյանքը, քանզի Նա ասաց ամենասիրելի աշակերտին. “Վերցրու մի պտղունց հող և տար այն կնոջը, որ փոխի նա դրա հետ իր մանյակը: Հիրավի, այս մոխրի մեջ ավելի շատ լույս կա, քան նրա քարերի մեջ, քանզի մոխրից կարող եմ քար սարքել, իսկ քարից` միայն փոշի”: Նա չդատեց ինձ, այլ միայն կշռեց իմ շղթաները, և անպատվության շղթաները փշրվեցին դարձան փոշի:
Շատ հեշտ էր լուծում Նա, երբեք չէր զլանում ուղարկել ամենահասարակ մի բան, ամբողջ կյանք որոշող: Նա ձեռք էր տալիս այդ իրերին, ասես ոգի շնչելով նրանց մեջ:
Նրա ճանապարհը դատարկ էր, քանզի ժողովուրդը, ստանալով Նրա նվերը, հապճեպ ցրիվ էր գալիս:
Եվ ցանկանում էր Նա ձեռք դնել, և դատարկ էր ամենուր:
Խայտառակության ոգիներն էին սլանում Նրա հետևից և կեղծավոր թափահարում էին ճյուղերը, երբ Նա դատապարտված էր արդեն: Ավազակի գինն ավելի արժանի էր ամբոխին:
Հիրավի կոտրեց շղթաները, քանզի տվեց գիտելիք, իսկ վարձը չվերցրեց":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*14.* 


Որքան տարբեր են անցնում կառուցումների մակարդակները: Ժամանակին Մենք ասում էինք. տուր ամեն ինչ: Այժմ ավելի հեռու ենք գնում և ասում ենք. վերցրեք ամեն ինչ, բայց ձերը մի համարեք: Հասարակ միտքը կհասկանա, որ անհնար է տանել քեզ հետ երկրային իրերը: Բայց նրանք ստեղծված են ոգու մասնակցությամբ, և այդ պատճառով արհամարհելու հարկ չկա: Ինչպես կարելի է անցնել բնության ծաղիկների կողքով, - բայց աշխատանքի ստեղծագործություններն էլ՝ մարդկության ծաղիկներն են: Եթե հոտն ու գույնը նրանց կատարյալ չեն, կարելի է միայն ցավել:



- - - - - - -



*15.* 


Այդպես ամեն օգտակար միտք խրախուսանք է գտնում՝ հարվածը լարին համահնչյություն է հարուցում: Շատ օգտակար է մտքի հստակ և քաջասիրտ ձևակերպումը:
Մեզ կարող է ուրախացնել ինչպես միջնադարյան վինը, այնպես էլ Վագների "Վալկիրիաները": Լավ է նաև չինական հինավուրց բյուրեղյա երաժշտական գործիքը: Ձայնի մաքրությունը համապատասխանում է գույների մաքրությանը: Այդ գործիքը ծիածանագույն տավիղ են անվանում: Ճառագայթները սքանչելի փողային ձայներ են տալիս, և հողմապտույտ օղակներն էլ անփոխարինելի են, ինչպես լարային ակորդը: Իրոք որ, արժե ապրել նման հեռանկարներով:



- - - - - - -



*16.*


 Ըստ համաշխարհային շարժման ռիթմի անհրաժեշտ է զարգացման կրկնողականությունը: Շտապողականության դրսևորումը հակառակ է համաշխարհային ստեղծագործմանը:
Բյուրեղների և գույների կերտվածքը ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչպես է աճում կատարելությունը:



- - - - - - -



*17.* 


Մարդկային հասկացողության մեջ աղոտ կայծկլտում է Քրիստոսի՝ Բուդդայի հետ կապը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*18. 


Իմ դեղամիջոցները կիրառելու մասին:* Բուսական աշխարհի բոլոր ուժերը պետք է ուղղված լինեն մեկ բանի վրա՝ այն բանի, ինչի համար էլ հենց նրանք գոյություն ունեն, - կենսունակության ուժեղացմանը: Բոլոր հիվանդությունները կարելի է բուժել կենսունակությունը նրանց հակադրելու միջոցով:
Որոշ բույսեր գոյություն ունեն որպես պրանայի շտեմարան: Փշատերևները կուտակում են այն որպես էլեկտրականության ասեղներ: Եվ որպես կապ երկնքի և երկրի ընդերքի միջև, լիքն է հողը շոշափուկներով, որոնք հավաքում և պահպանում են հոգևոր հյուսվածքի իսկական վերակենդանացումը:
Տգիտությունը կարող է քողարկել հիվանդությունը, բայց ավելի լավ է այրել այն կյանքի կրակի վրա: Ոչ թե ուժասպառող արհեստական դրդումով, այլ կյանքի հզորությամբ վերականգնելով հավասարակշռությունը:
Պետք չէ որոնել հանքանյութերի մեջ, քանզի նրանք արդեն վաղուց զուրկ են պրանայի ազդեցությունից: Նրանց նշանակությունն այլ է: Բայց արևի դրսևորումը կյանք է տալիս:
Ճիշտ է, հանքանյութային բնահողը կյանքի հիմքի տպավորություն է թողնում, բայց դա միայն ոտնակ է, որն առանց լարերի անօգուտ բան է:
Եվ ուրեմն, Իմ դեղարանն ուղղված կլինի համամարդկային էությանը, այն կհաստատի կենսունակությունն առանց սպանության, քանզի բույսերը հեշտությամբ անցնում են հաջորդ վիճակին:
Պատվաստումները լավ են, եթե նրանց համապատասխանում է կենսունակությունը, հակառակ դեպքում նրանք հանդես են գալիս որպես ավերիչ սպեղանիներ: Կենսունակ էությունը պատվաստումների կարիք չունի, քանզի նա ունի այսպես կոչված արևային իմունիտետ:
Կենսունակությունը գյուղերում քիչ է, քանզի պրանան օգնում է, միայն եթե գիտակցաբար է ընդունված: Ոգու սնուցումը միայն գիտակցաբար կարող է լինել:
Հիշատակված դեղամիջոցներին պետք է ավելացնել նաև, որ Լեմուրիայում գնահատվում էին նաև մշկային գազանների մորթիները: Ինչպես նաև հին Խորասանի արքաների օծման արարողություններում երևան էր գալիս մայրենու խեժի թասը:
Դրուիդների մոտ նույնպես, մայրենու խեժի թասը կյանքի թաս էր կոչվում: Եվ միայն ավելի ուշ, ոգու գիտակցման կորուստից հետո, խեժը փոխարինվեց արյունով:
Զրադաշտի կրակը ծագել է թասի մեջ խեժի այրման հետևանքով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*19.* 


Երկնքի կեսը զբաղեցված է արտասովոր նախանշանով: Չտեսնված Լուսատուի շուրջ ասես մի անընդգրկելի շրջանակ շողշողաց, ճառագայթներ վազեցին նրա ծայրերին: Նախանշանի փայլքից ընկճված, սարսափի աստվածուհիները թաքնվեցին քարանձավներում: Լավագույն ունակություն ստացավ ժողովուրդը: Տվող ձեռքն ապրում է իմաստնաբար, և ընդունող վայրերը թող հանգստանան:
Ու՞մ ուրեմն տալ նոր երկիրը: - Ով հինավուրց գիտելիքի մի պտղունց կբերի: - Ժողովուրդների հանգույցը դատարկ տեղն է ամրացված: Գնացածները թող հետ վերադառնան:
Եթե ծովերը կարող են ծածկել սարերը և անապատները փոխարինել ծովի հատակին, մի՞թե անհնար է պատկերացնել անապատի բնակեցումը: Մաճկալը, հասարակ շինականը, ծածկելով դաշտը մթով՝ մոլախոտով, թողնում է, որ այն հանգստանա: Այդպես էլ ստեղծագործելու ոլորտում պետք է փոխել բերքի տեղերը: Նորին պատշաճ է նոր տեղում լինել:
Զգում եմ, մարդկային ոգին կհառնա, բայց ընդունեք ամենադժբախտներին: - Եկեք, տկլորներ, մենք ձեզ կհագցնենք; եկեք, փոքրեր, մենք ձեզ կմեծացնենք; եկեք, համրեր, մենք ձեզ խոսք կտանք; եկեք, կույրեր, քանզի մեզ մոտ կտեսնեք նախասահմանված կարողությունը: Ու՞մ ձեռքն է ձգվում դեպի Իմ դռան փականը: Ճամփորդ, քոնը չունես, ուրեմն ներս համեցիր: Այդպես կհասանենք:



- - - - - - -



*20.* 


Նյութի անկատարյալությունը վերացնելու ժամանակն է: Դրա համար ժողովուրդը պետք է գիտակցի ոգին, հակառակ դեպքում ընդհանուր վիճակն ասես իրեն է հավասարեցնում առանձին հնարավորությունները, ինչպես օվկիանոսի ալիքներն ընդհանուր ռիթմն են պահպանում: Այդ պատճառով ժամանակն է սրով կամ կայծակով ոտքի հանել ժողովուրդներին, միայն թե արթնացնենք ոգու ճիչը:



- - - - - - -



*21.* 


Եթե տեսնեիք առաջին արարումների կլիշեները, դուք կսարսափեիք: Գլխավոր բարդությունն է դա, քանզի նյութի վրա ազդել կարելի է նյութի միջոցով: Մարդիկ, թութակների պես, կրկնում են հիանալի բանաձևը. "Մահով ոտնահարելով մահը ", - բայց չեն մտածում նրա նշանակության մասին:
Որոշված է ապագա ճակատագիրը ներմուծել ոգու կոոպերացիայի կենսապայմանների մեջ: Բարդությունը մարդկության նոր բաժանման մեջ է: Կաստաների, դասակարգերի և զբաղմունքների նախկին պարզունակ բաժանումը փոխարինվում է ըստ լուսաստվերի բարդ տարբերակման: Այնպիսի երևույթը, ինչպիսին է մաքրված կոմունիզմը, ընտրում է մարդկության լավագույն շերտերին: Առանց մանրամասների պետք է անց կացնել ընդհանուր լուսաստվեր, որպես նոր բանակի զորակոչ:
Որքա՜ն դժվար է ընտրել, չդիմելով հատուկ միջոցների:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*V*



1.


Հոսանքների ալիքները պարուրաձև են աճում: Պարուրաձև մրրիկի սկզբունքն ամեն ինչի մեջ է:



- - - - - - -



2. 


Նոր դարաշրջանների մեջ Աշխարհի Մայրը կանացի Սկզբի խորհրդանիշն է, և տղամարդկային Սկիզբը հոժարակամորեն կանացի Սկզբին է տալիս Աշխարհի գանձը:
Եթե ամազոնուհիները կանացի Սկզբի խորհրդանիշն էին, ուրեմն այժմ անհրաժեշտ է ցույց տալ կնոջ հոգևոր կատարյալ կողմը:
Քրիստոսի անունով մեծ ոճրագործություններ են կատարվել, այդ պատճառով այսօր Քրիստոս նոր հագուստ է հագնում: Անհրաժեշտ է մաքրել չափից դուրս զարդարած ամեն բան: Եթե չխոսենք նույնիսկ հեշտորեն չափազանցված շարադրությունների մասին, բայց Օրիգենեսի հատորներում էլ ցատկոտել են տարբեր ուղղումները: Այդ պատճառով ժամանակն է փոխել աշխարհի դիրքորոշումը:
Զսպանակները ժամանակից շուտ չեն կարող գործել, արագացնել՝ նշանակում է կտրել լարերը:



- - - - - - -



3. 


Մենք չգիտենք ոգու նվաճումների հնարավորությունների սահմանները: Ոգու սերմն ինքնաբավ է, բայց ըստ աուրայի կարելի է դատել ուղղության մասին: 
Կան դեպի ներս ուղղված և ոգու ներունակությամբ կլանված մտքեր: Կան մտքեր, որոնք երկրային ոլորտում արտահայտում չեն գտել:



- - - - - - -



4. 


Կարելի է կառուցել քաղաք, կարելի է տալ լավագույն գիտելիքներ, բայց ավելի դժվար է կեղտից լվանալ Քրիստոսի իսկական պատկերը: Մտածեք, թե ինչպես մաքրեք Քրիստոսի մարմինը:
Հավաքելով ժողովրդական Փրկչության մասունքները և վանականի հագուստը դարձնելով աշխատանքային խալաթ, կարելի է պայծառացման հասնել:
Տաճարը պետք է կառուցվի մարդկային ձեռքերով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*5.* 


Ալլահաբադի աստղը ճանապարհ էր ցույց տալիս, և այդպես Մենք այցելեցինք Սարնատ և Հայա: Ամենուր կրոնների անարգանք գտանք: Հետդարձի ճանապարհին, լիալուսնի ժամանակ, տեղի ունեցավ Քրիստոսի հիշարժան ասացվածքը:
Գիշերային անցումի ժամանակ ուղևարը կորցրեց ճանապարհը: Որոնումների ընթացքում Ես գտա Քրիստոսին, որ նստած ավազաբլուրին, նայում էր լուսնի լույսով ողողված ավազներին: Ես ասացի՝ Մենք կորցրել ենք ճանապարհը, պետք է սպասել աստղերի դիրքին:
"Ռոսսուլ Մորիա, Մեր ինչի՞ն է պետք ճանապարհը, եթե ամբողջ աշխարհը Մեզ է սպասում": Վերցնելով եղեգնացողունը, Նա քառակուսի գծեց Իր ոտնահետքի շուրջ, ավելացնելով. "Հիրավի եմ ասում՝ մարդկային ոտքով": Հետո, տպելով ավազի վրա Իր ձեռնահետքը, նմանապես ամփոփեց քառակուսու մեջ: - "Հիրավի եմ ասում՝ մարդկային ձեռքով": Քառակուսիների միջև գծեց սյունի պես մի բան և ծածկեց այն կիսաշրջանով: Նա ասաց. "Ա՜հ, ինչպես է Աումը թափանցում մարդկային գիտակցության մեջ: Ահա, Ես նկարեցի վարսանդ և աղեղ նրա վրա, և հիմք դրեցի չորս ուղղություններով: Երբ մարդկային ոտքերով և մարդկային ձեռքերով կառուցվի Տաճարը,  որտեղ կծաղկի Իմ հիմնած վարսանդը, թող Իմ ուղուն հետևեն շինարարները: Ինչու՞ ենք սպասում ճանապարհի, երբ այն Մեր առջևում է", - և, վեր կենալով, ցողունով ջնջեց գծածը:
"Երբ Տաճարի Անունն արտասանված լինի, այդժամ Իմ գծածը նորից կվերականգնվի: Հիշելով Իմ համաստեղությունը, քառակուսին և ինն աստղեր կփայլեն Տաճարի վերևում: Ոտնաթաթի և ձեռքի նշանները տպված կլինեն անկյունաքարի վրա": - Այդպես Նա Ինքն ասաց նորալուսնի նախօրեին: Մեծ էր անապատի տապը:
Առավոտյան Աստղը՝ նշանն է Մեծ դարաշրջանի, որն առաջին շողով կփայլի Քրիստոսի ուսմունքից, քանզի էլ ու՞մ է մեծարելու Աշխարհի Մայրը, եթե ոչ Քրիստոսին, քանզի Քրիստոսին էր նվաստացրել աշխարհը:
Տվե՛ք Մեզ Աղեղը կամարի, ուր պետք է մտնենք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*6.* 


Եղբայրության ճառագայթի հպումն ուժեղացնում է զգացողությունների խորաթափանցությունը, այդ պատճառով պետք է կշռադատման ենթարկել ամեն մի զգացողություն:
Ինչպես փոքրիկ, այնպես էլ կարևոր իրադարձությունները հարվածում են աուրային, ինչպես լարերի: Աճող աուրան ունի իր առավելությունները, բազմակերպորեն են հնչում այդ Էոլյան Թևերը: Աշխարհի բեռը նրանց վրա կատարում է իր սիմֆոնիաները: Չի կարելի ասել, որ աուրայով լուսավորված մարդը կարող է անշարժ լինել: Աուրայի արտաքին թաղանթը, ծովի նման, ալեկոծվում է: Ինչպիսի՜ առաջադրանք է գիտնականի համար՝ հետևել աուրայի սնուցումը ներսից և դրսից՝ արտացոլումը: Հիրավի՛ աշխարհիկ ճակատամարտ է:
Աշխարհի բեռի խորհրդանիշը՝ ուսերին գունդ տանող մարդն է: Բոլոր բարդ զգացողությունները ցավալիորեն ուժեղանում են: Կարող է ստացվել տպավորություն, ինչպես մուրճի և սալի միջև: Այդ է պատճառը, որ ծիածանագույն աուրայի ձեռքբերումն այդքան պրակիկ բան է, քանզի այն իր մեջ կրում է ամենայն գոյի յուրացումը: Նույնիսկ ամենալավ միագույն աուրաները հրդեհները պետք է հանգցնեն իրենցով, օգտվելով սեփական օվկիանոսից: Այն ժամանակ երբ ծիածանագույն աուրան ընդունում և արտացոլում է ճառագայթները: 
Հետևաբար ամենապրակտիկ գործողությունը՝ սխրանքն է:



- - - - - - -



*7.* 


Տարակուսանքի դեպքում լուռ նստեք միասին և մի միտք մտածեք: Շուտով կհասկանաք, թե որքան պրակտիկ է նման լուռ խորհուրդը: Ուղղենք ոգու ուժը մեկ ընդհանուր հունով: Ստացվում է արտասովոր լիցք, ուժեղացած մագնիսով և ռիթմով համաձայնեցված: Օրենք է, որ երկու համաձայնեցված մտքեր յոթ անգամ մեծացնում են ուժը: Դա ոչ թե մոգություն է, այլ պրակտիկ ըմբռնում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*8. 
*

Կարողացեք գեղեցիկ դիմավորել ալիքները: Ոչ թե քաղցրավենիքներ ստանալը, այլ սուր կոփելը: Ոչ թե շաքարակալած մատները, այլ ոգու ռազմիկի բազկի հզորությունը: Չճանաչելով թշնամուն, գնալ նրան ընդառաջ, և հասնել Դարպասներին առանց հետ նայելու, - սա է Մեր Ճանապարհը:
Մենք գիտենք նախասահմանաված հաղթողների քայլվածքը: Գլխավորը, որ չթռչկոտեք ճանապարհին: Գլխավորը, որ Մենք կարողանանք հիանալ ձեր քայլվածքի անհաղթելիությամբ: Ճառագայթին ավելի վայելուչ է լուսավորել քայլողներին, քան թռչկոտել թռչկոտողների հետևից: Շատ բան կարող էին մարդիկ, բայց հազվադեպ էին կարողանում գեղեցիկ ավարտել: Առավոտյան արևածագին կամ երեկոյի սկզբին, արշավի կամ նահանջի ժամանակ, թռիչքի և սուզվելու պահին, մտածեք Մեր՝ ձեզ Հետևողների մասին: Կլինի գեղեցիկ՝ ու նաև արժանավայել: Մի՞թե պետք է բացենք Պատմության էջն այն պահին, երբ հսկաները դժվարանում էին անցնել առվակը: Երբ հեշտը մթացվում էր տգեղով և, կորցնելով դատողությունների գեղեցկությունը, տատանվում էր միտքը: Բայց դժվար խնդիրների ի հայտ գալը ուրախություն է միայն մաթեմաթիկոսի համար: Այդ դեպքում մնում է լռության հզորությունը, որի մասին արդեն ասվել է:



- - - - - - -



*9.* 


Կրակը մոխրեցնում է ոչ կատարյալ մտքերը: Ուրիշ ի՞նչ կերպ հավաքել արժանահավատ նվաճումների օրորոցը: Շատ կարևոր է միտքը ճառագայթի միջով բաց թողնելու փորձը: Ամեն մեկն արտահայտում է իր աուրայի էությունը, բայց առանձին մտքեր, ըստ հոգևոր կազմության, ունեն տարբեր գույներ: Այդ ժամանակ մտքի մարմինը կարող է փորձարկվել հատուկ ճառագայթով: Ներքին հոգևորության առկայությունը կլուսավորի միտքը աուրայի գույնով, բայց եթե միտքը ստոր է,  ճառագայթի տակ այրվում է: Ոչ միայն մտքի փորձություն է ստացվում, այլև տարածության ախտահանում: Կարելի է պատկերացնել, թե ինչպես է ճառագայթը թափանցում տարածության մեջ և գտնում սքանչելի գանձեր՝ և կարմիր ու նարնջագույն կրակներ, ճիշտ ասես ոճրագործ թունավորիչներ:
Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն մաքրել շերտերը երկրի վրա, եթե նույնիսկ աչքով կարելի է տեսնել, որ նրանք ծխե-նարնջագուն են:
Գլխավորը, վերացնել ստոր մտքերի բացիլները, որոնք շատ ավելի վարակիչ են, քան բոլոր հիվանդությունները: Պետք է հոգալ ոչ թե արտասանված խոսքերի, այլ մտքերի մասին: Մեկ խոսքի ընթացքում տաս միտք է ծնվում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*10.*


 Պետք է խոսել հիմնավորման ճշմարտացիության մասին: Դուք նկատել եք, որ եթերային ոլորտը Մենք կուտակում ենք անվանում: Ընդգծում ենք, թե ինչպես Մենք շրջանցում ենք այն: Արդեն գիտեք, որ եթերային մարմիններն ունեն և ծավալ և կշիռ, և իրենց վրա կրում են երկրային կյանքի առանձնահատկությունները: Հայտնի է երկրային գիտելիքների հարաբերականությունը: Իհարկե, հարաբերականության ոչ քիչ քանակություն են կրում իրենց վրա եթերային մարմինները, բայց, ազատագրվելով երկրային մարմնից, ձեռք են բերում հոգու արվեստը: Բայց չեք կարող պատկերացնել, թե գիտելիքների հարաբերականությունն ինչպես է ազդում այդ կազմությունների վրա:
Հնարված Օլիմպոսի կողքին կարելի է հանդիպել երկրի վրա չկայացած այլանդակ գործարան: Լինում են ներդաշնակ օազիսներ էլ, բայց հիմնականում գերակշռում է մարդկային ապրումների ցնորային գերեզմանոցը: Անհնար է սուզվել աստրալ կլիշեի մեջ, քանզի միայն կեղծ պատկերացումներ են հետևելու: Սովորական հոգեկանչողները հենց դրանով են վտանգավոր:
Եկեք չթվարկենք երկրային խոհանոցի խեղդող ծխի հետևանքները, բայց կարևոր է հասկանալ, թե ինչպես կարելի է քչացնել հարաբերականության հետևանքները: Այն կարելի է քչացնել իսկական ճշմարտացիությամբ, բայց ճշմարտացիությունը կարելի է գիտակցել միայն հոգևորի միջոցով; հետևաբար հոգևորի արթնացումը տիեզերական պայման է:



- - - - - - -



*11.* 


Ուրախությունն՝ առանձնահատուկ իմաստություն է, - այդպես ասել է Քրիստոս:
Ոչ մի բան պրանայի այնքան բնահյութ չի կուտակում, որքան բույսերը: Նույնիսկ պրանայաման կարող է փոխարինվել բույսերի հետ շփումով: Եվ օգտակար է հասկանալ, թե որքան խորաթափանց պետք է բևեռել հայացքը բույսերի կառուցվածքին: Բույսերի ծակոտիները ծավալվում են ոչ միայն նոր տերևներով ու ծաղիկներով, այլև մահացած մասնիկների հեռացմամբ: Բույսերի շոշափուկների միջոցով հողը սնուցելու օրենքը հնարավորություն է տալիս տեսողության և հոտառության շնորհիվ այդ շտեմարանից կորզել կենսունակության թանկարժեք կարողությունը, այսպես կոչված _նատուրովալորիս,_  ինչը ստացվում է գիտակցված ձգտման դեպքում: 
Որքան արժեքավոր են կենսունակությունը չկորցրած կենդանի բույսերը, նույնքան օգտակար կարող են լինել նաև արևի տակ չորացրած պատրաստուկները: Պետք չէ խուսափել նեխման փուլից, քանզի տարրալուծումը միանման է ամեն ինչում և առավել անկատարյալ ոգիներ է գրավում: Այդ պատճառով պետք է հետևել կտրված ծաղիկների վիճակին: Պետք է զգալ նեխման հոտը՝ ոչ թե տեսքը, այլ հոտն է նշանը:
Երբ դեռ ծաղիկների ժամանակը չէ, օգտակար է ունենալ փոքրիկ փշատերև ծառեր; նրանք կուտակում են կենսունակությունն, ինչպես էլեկտրական մեքենաներ՝ և օժանդակում են ճիշտ շնչառությանը: Եվ ծիսական շնչառությունների փոխարեն կարելի է պրանայի ամենախտացված պաշար ստանալ: Իհարկե, հանգստի առկայությունն էլ ուժեղացնում է ներգործությունը:
Բնության հզորության կենսունակ ըմբռնումը հնարավորությունների թարմացում կտա նույնիսկ առանց որևէ մոգության:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*12.* 


Անհնար է երկրի պայմաններն առանձնացնել նրան շրջապատող Տիեզերքից, քանզի մտավոր աշխարհը սեղմ սահմաններ չունի:
Նորից պետք է դեմ խոսել եթերային ոլորտի մասին, քանզի ապագայում ցանկալի է նշանակալիորեն կրճատել այդ փուլը: Հիմա այն անխուսափելի է, բայց ոգու զարգացման դեպքում մտավորի դրսևորումն ավելի մոտ կլինի:
Դևականը (Deva Chan)՝  հաճելի գիտակցությունների տեղ է, բայց նաև վտանգավոր, քանզի թույլ ոգին չի ցանկանում բաժանվել նման հաճելի կայարանից, քանզի այդ կայարանն ամենից շատ է նպաստում նորից աշխատել չցանկանալուն: Եվ երբ գալիս է ժամանակը լքել այդ Վալհալլան, մտավորը մղում է սխրանքի, իսկ եթերային մարմինն այդ տեղը շատ հարմար է գտնում իր համար:
Այստեղ ոգին է, որ թույլ չի տալիս կանգ առնել, քանզի ոգին ինչ-որ տեղ իր խորքերում հիշում է սքանչելի աշխարհների մասին: Բոլոր վերհիշողությունների հետևում ապրում է անարտահայտելին, հաստատուն գիտակցությունը լույս աշխարհ վերադառնալու հնարավորության, որտեղից թռել  է կայծը:
Ինչպե՞ս կարող է զգայուն ոգին խուսափել համաշխարհային թախծի մոլուցքից: Չի եղել դեպք, որ առանց կենտրոնների կծկման մարդ անջատվի երկրային ոլորտից: Ճիշտ այդպես խիզախ օդաչուն, կտրվելով երկրից, ինչ-որ դողեր է զգում իր սրտապարկում:
Գոյության իմաստն ու նպատակն է՝ սլանալ հայտնիի սահմաններից վեր և օգնել մեկմեկու:
Եթե առանց որևէ մեխանիկա հիշենք ժայռի ծայրին կանգնածի զգացմունքը բնության առեղծվածի առջև, եթե հիացմունքի ներքո սիրտը չսեղմվի, - այդ փուլից հետո ի հայտ կգա Անընդգրկելիության մեծապարփակության զգացումը:
Ոմանք հեշտորեն հաշտվում են Եթերայինի շքեղության հետ, բայց ինքնուրույն չեք գտնի, միայն գիտելիքի մենախցերն են ճանապարհ ցուցում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*13.* 


Դուք նկատել եք, որ ամեն Մեծ Ուսուցիչ խոսել է կյանքի անընդմեջության մասին: Նույն կերպ կարելի է նկատել, թե ինչպես հենց այդ ցուցումն է ոչնչացված յուրաքանչյուր ուսմունքից, քանզի մատերիալիզմը պետք է պաշտպանվի: Երկրի վրա այդ պայմանն առանձնապես նշանակալի է:
Պետք է գիտենալ, որ երկրի նյութը շատ խիտ է: Երկրից ավելի ցած կանգնած մոլորակների վրա նյութը շատ ավելի կոպիտ է, իսկ Երկրից ավելի վեր կանգնածների վրա նյութը ներդաշնակվում է ոգու հետ, այդ պատճառով Երկիրը շրջադարձային կետ է համարվում: Բարձր մոլորակների վրա կան անկատարյալություններ, բայց չկա նյութի համառություն: Այնտեղ ավելի հեշտ է որոնել, չվատնելով ուժերդ անիմաստ պայքարի վրա: Նյութն այնտեղ ոգու հետ անբաժանելի է դառնում առանց հակադրումների:
Ոչ ոք չի հերքում նյութը, բայց չի կարելի հասկանալ, թե ինչու՞  շոգեքարշի անիվներն ու շոգեկաթսան պետք է վեճի բռնվեն: Թվում է, թե որքան ավելի լավ է աշխատում շոգեկաթսան, այնքան ավելի լավ է անիվների համար: Բայց անիվների կառավարիչը մտածում է, որ նրանք օրգանիզմի ամենակարևոր մասն են, և բոլորին հրավիրում է զբոսնել անիվների վրա, լռելով այն մասին, որ առանց շարժիչի անիվները կարող են միայն սարնիվար գլորվել:
Նյութի և ոգու կառուցվածքն իր հիմքում թշնամություն չունի: Ինչու՞  կասեցնել շարժումը դեպի սքանչելի Անսահմանություն: Եվ ինչու՞ ցնորային պատնեշներ կուտակել երկրի մոտ:
Մեղք են անիմաստորեն կասեցված ճամփորդները, քանզի այդ երկրային կայարաններն այնուամենայնիվ նրանց պետք չեն լինի հայտնի ժամկետից ավելի:
Ինչի՞ են պետք հարյուր մարմնավորումները, եթե տասով կարելի է շեմն անցնել: Ինչպե՜ս կարելի է հիշել վերջին Մեծ Ուսուցչին, որն ամոթալի մահն ընդունեց հանուն նրա, ինչը, թվում էր, թե վաղուց հայտնի է մարդկությանը:



- - - - - - -



*14.* 


Պետք է նկատի ունենալ, որ ճկուն նյութը կուլ տվող հատկություն ունի: Երբ ինչ-որ մեկը մոտենում է նյութին հանուն նրա իսկական վիճակի, նա չի ստանում ոգու անձեռնմխելիությունը և ընկղմվում է այսպես կոչված մայայի* մեջ, քանզի առանց իրերի էության կատարելագործման նրանց մարմինը թունավոր է դառնում:

- - - - - - - 
* Մայա (սանսկրիտ) – Ցնորք, պատրանք, խաբուսիկություն

----------


## Sambitbaba

*15.*


 Ոգու ըմբռնման աճը հրապուրում է նաև օդը բնակեցնող փոքր կազմությունների համագործակցությունը: Ահա թե ինչու կարելի է ափսոսալ նյութի թշնամության մասին: Ժամանակին կարելի էր նյութի հետ հասնել գիտակից համագործակցության:
Գայթակղիչ է անմիջապես նյութական առավելություններ ստանալը: Նույնիսկ խելամիտ մարդը դեմ չէ պաշտոն ստանալ, առանց դրա հետևանքները կշռադատելու: Գերեզմանոցը լիքն է բարձրադիր պաշտոնյաներով, դա հուշարձան է նյութի անջատվածության ցանկապատին:
Իհարկե, նյութը շատ նշանակալի բան է, բայց միայն ոգու ներքո է այն ձեռք բերում իր սուրբ նշանակությունը: Ճիշտ ինչպես նյութապաշտն է առանց ոգու անգրագետ, այդպես էլ հասյալը՝ առանց բանականության: Բայց ոգու մեջ այնուհանդերձ կարելի է թռչել, իսկ նյութը թևեր չունի: Քանզի երկրի վրա հոգևորը կարող է մեծ Դարպասներ բացել: Եվ երբ մարդ անվտանգ է վախից, նա կարող է իմանալ նաև իրականության ծագումը:



- - - - - - -



*16.* 


Ճառագայթների որակն անսահմանափակելիորեն տարբեր է, բայց ճառագայթների երկու տեսակներն իրարից տարբերելը հեշտ է: Մեկը՝ այն է, որը կարող է բացվել մարդկությանը; մյուսն ընդգրկում է ճառագայթներ, որոնք մարդկանցից ոգու ըմբռնում են պահանջում, և առանց դրա այդ ճառագայթները կարող են կործանիչ լինել:
Ամեն ճառագայթ կարող է պաշտպանություն ցուցաբերել միայն իրեն յուրահատուկ գույների սահմաններում: Եթե մանուշակագույն ճառագայթի համար նույնիսկ շատ վառ դեղինն է տհաճ, ուրեմն որքա՜ն է խոցում աուրայի թաղանթն ալ գույների ընտանիքը: Կատարելագործման հետ մեկտեղ ի հայտ է գալիս նոր պաշտպանություն, երբ մենք, մեր ճառագայթով կլանելով տարբեր ճառագայթներ, սկսում ենք ճանաչել նրանց: Մեր գույների երանգով մենք ասես թե ծածկվում ենք հոգնություն հարուցող տարբեր բռնկումներից:
Օրինակ. ինչ-որ մեկը, որ մանուշակագույն աուրա ունի, ամեն ինչ կսկսի տեսնել մանուշակագույն և կապույտ ալիքների մեջ, - դա նշանակում է, որ նրա վահանն ամրանում է: Դա նշանակում է, որ, խոցեր ու վնասվածքներ ստանալու փոխարեն, նա ամեն ինչ հեղեղում է իր օվկիանոսով, և օտար գույներն ասես խեղդվում են սեփական աուրայի կուտակումների մեջ: Բայց այդ կուտակումների դժվարությունն այն է, որ նրանք չեն կարող հղվել դրսից և պետք է միայն և միայն ներսից լինեն ուղարկված: Եվ այդ պատճառով բարի նշան է, երբ ոգու հուրն իր գույնով է փայլում:
Յուրաքանչյուր՝ մեկ գույն ունեցող աուրա, իր մեջ ունի երեք ալիքներ, համապատասխանող երեք գլխավոր բնույթներին՝ մարմնական, եթերային և մտավոր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*17.*


 Տեսնում ենք նախասահմանված իրադարձությունների առաջխաղացումը և ասես կյանքի կողքով անցնող լուռ մարմինների դրսևորումը, չնայած Մենք գնահատում ենք նրանց ըստ իրենց սխրանքի: Բայց նրանց կյանքը, թվալով ասես կայծ մթի մեջ, հոսում է ինչ-որ մեկնման և սխրանքի միջև:
Նախկին և հաջորդ իրադարձությունները բացարձակապես աննկատելի են անցնում: Գահը կամ մենաստանի խուցն ու կոշկակարի անկյունը նշանակություն չունեն, նախկինում կուտակած աուրան ուղեկցում է այդ վերջին ճանապարհին: Իհարկե, այն աճում և ծածկում է չտեսնված զգայունակությամբ, բայց նրա որակը փոխվում է այլևս, և վաղ տարիքից կարելի է տարբերել ոգու դրսևորման իրենց աշխարհը կրող այդ առանձնահատուկ երեխաներին:
Շատ հազվադեպ, համարյա երբեք նրանք չեն սահմանափակվում մեկ մասնագիտությամբ: Հենց մասնագիտության բացակայությունն է նրանց բնորոշ, ձեռքերն ասես ձգված են դեպի թասը: Վերանայելով անցած կյանքերը, կարելի է տեսնել կրոնի, արքայությունների, գիտության, արվեստի և մեխանիկայի ներկայացուցչի, որը սպասում և պատրաստվում է ճանապարհ ընկնել և պատրաստ է մեկնել ամեն ժամ առանց ափսոսանքի:
Նյութի գեղեցկության ճշմարիտ գնահատականի համակցությունը ոգու նվաճումների մեջ խորանալու պատրաստակամության հետ, սխրանքն ասես թե հասունացած է դարձնում: Կյանքի խառնաշփոթն այլևս չի հրապուրում, և, իհարկե, հասունանում է գիտակցությունը, որ այլևս չի կարող այդ կերպ շարունակվել:
Սխրանքը լինում է կամ համեմատաբար կարճաժամկետ, կամ ակնթարթային: Որոշակի գործողություն արտահայտելու անհրաժեշտության յուրացումը բերված է հնուց, և որքան հեշտորեն՝ կենսական քայլ է կատարվում: 
Այսպիսով, ամենադժվարն է՝ համատեղել հիացումը նյութով և ոգու դրսևորումները: Եվ որքա՜ն սքանչելի որոնումներ են կասեցվել նյութի մասին ափսոսելով կամ ոգուն առանձնացնելով: Երբեմն ոգու հարազատությունը նյութի հետ պատկերանում է հեշտորեն, այդ դեպքում պատճառը պետք է փնտրել անցյալից ընտրած կյանքերում:
Աշխարհի գեղեցկությունն անիծող ամենանրբաճաշակ մենակյացն անգամ իր առջև ծածկում է Դարպասները: Նմանապես Սկզբնաղբյուրի մասին մոռացող գիտնականը զրկում է իրեն դեպի նվաճումների երկիր թռիչքներից: Երեխաները կհասկանան այդ հասարակ պայմանը, բայց մեծերը հերքում են դա որպես հիմարություն:
Միայն կապի հատուկ ճանապարհներով կարելի է ընթանալ սխրանքի գնացքում: Եվ սպասել նրան, թե ինչ է ոգին համարում և գիտի ըստ ժամի, այնքան ցավալի է լինում երբեմն, ասես ժամանակը կանգ է առել և ինչ-որ հրդեհ ոչնչացրել է կուտակած հարստությունը: Հիրավի Քրիստոս ասել է. "Չգիտեք ոչ օրը, ոչ ժամը": Նա էլ հենց բացահայտել է մեկ այլ ֆորմուլա, ասելով. "Ինչու՞ լքեցիր ինձ, իմ Տեր", նկատի ունենալով ոգու գիտելիքը, քանզի վերջին ակնթարթին մենք ասես սուզվում ենք անօդ տարածություն՝ այդպես լինում է երկրային շրջանի ավարտից առաջ, որպեսզի անմիջապես բռնկվի կուտակումների բոլոր կրակներով: Անցյալի գիտակցության կասեցման ճանապարհով, հնարավորություն է ստեղծվում թռչել անդունդի վրայով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*18.* 


Նույնիսկ երկրային բաների դրսևորումը իրենց կողքին հատուկ մթնոլորտ է պահպանում: Դեռևս կարդալուց առաջ կարող եք համակվել փասթաթղթի տրամադրության էությամբ: Ընթերցումը նշանակալիորեն կխորանա, երբ հնարավոր է նախ և առաջ փոխանցել երևույթի էությունը: Երաշխավորում եմ, շատ արագ կարելի է ընտելանալ զգայուն ապարատներին: Ոգու թույլատրությամբ կռահողությունը նորմալ է զարգանում:
Առավելապես հաճախ մարդիկ ասում են. "Այլևս ոչնչի չենք զարմանում", - և անմիջապես զարմանում են առաջին իսկ անհասկանալի շրշյունին:
Հիմա հարցրեք, թե ինչու է անհրաժեշտ վերջին մարմնավորման միայնությունը: Դա շատ դժվար է բացատրել երկրի տեսանկյունից, բայց անվիճարկելի է և պարզ, հենց որ անցնում եք երկրի նյութական գոյության սահմանը: Նույնիսկ նավամատույցին մոտենալու սովորական գործողության վրա կարելի է նմանատիպ երևույթ նկատել: Նավի կյանքը դադարում է, ավարտվում է ճանապարհի երևույթը որպես այդպիսին, և ուղևորները զբաղված են բեռնաթափման հարցերով, և մոտ անցյալի համատեղ զբաղմունքներն արդեն չեղյալ բաներ են թվում: Որքա՜ն մեծ է բացարձակապես փոխվող պայմաններին մոտեցող օրգանիզմի զգացումը: Ինչպես դեպի վերջին գործողության արտահայտչամիջոցները ձգտող հոսանքի զգացումը:



- - - - - - -



*19.* 


Ու նաև լինում է, երբ հեռանալուց առաջ լռում են բոլոր ձայները, և, նույնիսկ գիտենալով այդ օրենքը, սահմռկելի է դառնում: Եգիպտական գաղտնություններում հիմնված է մի պահ, երբ օծվողին հասցնում են բացարձակ մթի շեմին և նա պարտավոր է, առանց քայլերը դանդաղեցնելու, մտնել Անհայտի մեջ: Հատկապես հիմա, երբ Քրիստոս հրաժարվեց հրաշքներից, այդ մուտքն Անհայտի մեջ պետք է անցնել առանձնահատուկ կերպով: Որովհետև գալիք դարաշրջանը ջնջելու է աշխարհների սահմանները: Եվ եգիպտական գաղտնությունները փոխարկվել են բանաձևի՝ *մարդկային ոտքերով:*



- - - - - - -



*
20.* Արգելափակիչ ցանցը պետք է շրջապատի մարմինը: Շատ կարևոր է, որ աուրան վերջանա կենսունակ կայծերի ցանցով, և այդ պատճառով նույնիսկ մանուշակագույն և կապույտ աուրաները շրջանագծում պետք է սուտակե կայծեր ունենան: Միայն երկրից հեռու երանգների դրսևորումը դրանց տիրոջը չափազանց զգայուն է դարձնում երկրի դրսևորումների հանդեպ: Աուրայի լայնությունը հաճախ աճում է, դուրս մղելով երկրի նշանները: Թերոսն ու Թամասը* պետք է գործեն որպես եղբայրներ, քանզի Թամասի ու Թերոսի ներկայացուցիչները պետք է անբաժան լինեն:
Ոգին մարմինը լցնում է կայծով, բայց ցանցն այն հավաք է դարձնում: Ցանցի գիտակցմամբ կարելի է սահմանափակել ճառագայթումները, բայց չի կարելի քաշել ցանցն առանց Թերոսի, որի ճառագայթը պետք է, լապտերի նման, հետևի ճեղքմանը: Դրանից կարող է արտաքին աշխարհի հետ շփման անհամապատասխանություն լինել: Այդ հասարակ դրույթը պետք է առանձնապես յուրացվի: Քանզի ցանցը կարգավորվում է սովորական գիտակցությամբ և կամքի հրամանով:
Առաջին հայացքից, թռչկոտող կայծերն ընդամենը հիշեցնում են ապարատի շարժման մասին, բայց նրանք պահապաններ են, որ պատրաստ են դիմագրավել թշնամուն:
- - - - - - -
*_Թերոսը_  ոգու հոմանիշն է, _Թամասը՝_  մարմնի կամ նյութի: Տիեզերքի կյանքը կազմվում է այս երկու սկիզբների հավասարակշռությունից: Բնության կամ մարդու մեջ սրանցից մեկի գերակշռությունը բերում է քայքայման ու վերջնական կործանման:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*VI



1.* 


Կարելի է ասել, թե ինչից է հրաշքներից հրաժարվելու որոշումը: Հրաշքների ճանապարհն ամենահեռուն է ներդաշնակությունից: Կամ հրաշքը կորչում է, և այդ ժամանակ այն ուղղակի վնասակար է; կամ էլ այն բարձրացնում է մարդուն մի աստիճանի վրա, որին շրջապատող մթնոլորտը չի կարող դիմանալ; կամ, ընկնելով նախանձողների աչքին, այն չարիք է ծնում: Արիաբար գիտենալ լիակատար լույսի մեջ ներթափանցելու հնարավորությունը և գիտակցաբար ծածկել արտասովոր դրսևորումները՝ նշանակում է մոտեցնել ներդաշնակությունը: Ընթանալ գիտակցությունը լայնացնելու ճանապարհով՝ նշանակում է մոտենալ ճշմարիտ գործունեությանը:
Հզորության դրսևորումների նախասահմանված անսահմանության ըմբռնումը կարող է միացնել պատրաստի ոգիներին, և առանց այդ պատրաստության յուրաքանչյուր հրաշք ընդամենը հետաքրքրասիրություն է դառնում:  Կարելի է տրամադրության տակ ունենալ ուժեր, բայց ոչ թե ցուցադրելու, այլ առաջընթացի գործողությունների համար: Երբ էությունը տեսանելի չէ ամբոխի համար և, հետևանքների տակ թաքնված, ուշադրություն չի գրավում, այդպիսի էությունը թափանցում է ժողովրդի գիտակցության մեջ, սովորեցնելուվ նրան ձեռակերտ փաստին: Այդպիսով ոգու բարձրագույն ստեղծագործության հետևանքը կլինեն ձեռակերտ գործողությունները: Ոգուն հարիր է տրամադրաված լինել: Թող ձեռքը ցուցաբերի երկրային ուղղություն, ձեռակերտությունն ատելություն չի հրահրում: Հնում, Աստծո կարգադրությունները հայտնելու ժամանակ, ծածկում էին դեմքը, հետո, հայտարարելով չնվաճված ուժերի մասին, սկսեցին ընկճել նյութը: Իհարկե, դա ծնեց ինկվիզիցիա: Ինկվիզիցիայի էությունը՝ արտասովորը հետապնդելն է:
Դարձնել արտասովորը վիճակված բան, որպես կոոպերացիայի հետևանք,  կստիպի ընդունել նույնիսկ ամենատգետներին: Այդ պատճառով թող հրաշքները մնան միայն քչերի գիտակցության մեջ, որոնք ընդունակ են այցելել Անսահմանություն:
Ստացվում է հնին հակառակ մի բան. առաջ քուրմերը պահպանում էին հրաշքներն ամբոխի համար, հիմա հրաշքները քուրմերի համար են:
Դեպի իսկական կոոպերացիա ձգտումն ընկած է բարեշրջման հիմքում:
Տգիտության ուղին կարելի է վերացնել միայն ստեղծագործման արթնացումով: Թող նրա ձևերը նույնիսկ հրեշավոր լինեն, թող հետնաբակերում կայծերից արևներ սարքեն: Բայց եռացող հոսանքը կճեղքի-կանցի նյութի պատերը: Նոր հայտնաբերումները կսրեն հավաքչությունը: Բիրժային խաղերի փոխարեն թող լինի հայտնաբերումների ձգտում, կոոպերատիվով աջակցված:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*2.* 


Բեկորների քաոսը կարող է ընկալվել որպես գեղեցկություն: Ուրիշ ի՞նչ չափանիշ կարող է կիրառելի լինել մտքի մնացուկների խայտաբղետության հանդեպ: Եվ երբ գտնում եք մի կույտ բարություն, պատրաստակամություն և շարժունակություն, գործի անցնել կարող եք միայն գեղեցկության բահիկով: Ժողովրդի հետ շփման մեջ սքանչելի հուր է ամփոփված:
Դժգոհությունն ընդամենը հնարավորությունների գիտելիք է:
Լիությունը ոգու մահն է:



- - - - - - -



*3.* 


Այնտեղ, որտեղ ժողովուրդը սպասում է, Մենք հղում ենք Մեր ընտրյալներին: Մարմնի ճառագայթներից վեր վառվում են ոգու ճառագայթները: Այրեք նախորդ օրվա հագուստները: Խլուրդը ուղեկից չէ: Հայտնության համար փոս, համարում եմ, աշխարհի բոլոր խլուրդներն էլ չեն փորի: Ձեռքերդ հեռու՛, ձեռքերդ հեռու՛, ձեռքերդ հեռու՛: Մեր Վահանը կոփվում է երկրային ձեռքերով: Հայտնության հզորությունը կգա մարդկանց միջոցով, - շեփորներով ականջ խլացնող Հրեշտակներ պետք չեն, երբ գտնվել են մարդկային բազուկներ, որոնք ի վիճակի են ընդունել թասը:



- - - - - - -



*4.* 


Կյանքի մշտաձևությունը պետք է հմտորեն շրջանցել: Լավագույն մարդիկ ամպերով ծանրաբեռնված աշխարհից առաջ են անցել:
Նոր Երկիր հասնել ցանկացողը պետք է ոչ միայն դեն նետի բոլոր նախախնամությունները, այլև մուտք գործի նոր ճանապարհով: Կյանքի հաստատումը պետք է կառուցել տեղական պայմանների կիրառման վրա: Եթե մի տեղ կա հարյուր լեզու, պետք է հարյուր հոգեբանություն հասկանալ: Բոլորի համար կիրառվող մեկ արտահայտությունը նման է օտար տան սյունի: Բազմազանության մեջ միասնությունը բերքին հետևանք է տալիս: Մրգերը պետք է աճեցնել նոր անհրաժեշտ էներգիաների պատվաստմամբ, այդ պատճառով հաճախ ենք խոսելու Նոր Երկրի մասին՝ դա ամենահրատապն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*5.* 


Փոքրից մինչև մեծ, առօրեականից մինչև աշխարհներ ենք թափառում, բայց ոչ ոք դա չնչին չի անվանի, և երբեք հետևությունը սխալ չի թվա: Թե մեկը հարցնի. ինչու՞ է ուսմունքը ցրիվ տված սերմերի նման, - պատասխանեք. միայն տարբեր թելերից կարելի է բարդ գործվածք ստեղծել: Կհարցնեն. ինչու՞ ուսմունքը չունի ավարտուն դրույթներ, - պատասխանեք. քանզի մահն է բնակվում ավարտվածության մեջ: Կհարցնեն. ինչու՞ տրամաբանորեն չի կարելի միացնել ուսմունքի մասերը, - պատասխանեք. քանզի տգեղ է մեկ գլուխ կամ մեկ ձեռք աճեցնելը:
Կհարցնեն. ինչու՞ սկզբում չարտասանել երկնքի բանաձևը, իսկ հետո երկրի երդումը: - Պատասխանեք. քանզի Մոր զգեստի ամեն մի թել անցնում է վերից վար և ընդհակառակը:
Կհարցնեն. ինչու՞ չի կարելի միանգամից ցույց տալ նախասահմանվածը: - Պատասխանեք. տան սյուները հերթով են կանգնեցվում: Եվ երբ աշխատողներն ասեն. թող, որ մենք անմիջապես կանգնեցնենք, - շինարարը կասի. քանդե՛լ եք մտադրվել: Այդպես կաթիլն ամբողջ աշխարհ է պարունակում: Անսահմանափակ հնարավորությունների դրսևորումը մեզ ընկալման հանգստություն կտա: Ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս են երկրաշարժը, տարբեր քամիներն, ամպրոպներն ազդում գոյի վրա: Տարբեր մարդկանց աուրան ինչպե՞ս է արտացոլվում բույսերի վրա: Կարելի է մի ամբողջ նոր ինստիտուտ կառուցել: Ճիշտ է, համադրելով տարբեր էլեմենտների զարկերակները, կարելի է նաև գտնել տիեզերական ներդաշնակվածության թելը: Նոր ոչինչ այստեղ չկա, բայց ամբողջ համաշխարհային կոոպերացիայի նշանակությունը ակնառու կերպով կարելի է ցուցաբերել նույնիսկ այն ընթերցողների համար, որոնց ոգին նման է անկյունում թաքստոց գտած ուտիճի:
Լայնից ավելի լայն, ավելի ծավալուն կարեք: Դպրոցում պարգև նշանակեք առաջարկված հարցերի քանակի համար: Նախկինում վճարում էին պատասխանների համար, իսկ հիմա՝ հարցերի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*6.* 


Եթերային մարմնի դուրս գալուց առաջ ողնաշարից հոսքեր են նկատվում: Տարբեր կենտրոններ տարբեր կերպ են զարգանում, և գալիս է ժամանակ, երբ այդ զարգացումը պետք է չափակարգել հանգստով: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես նոր լարված դաշնամուրին պետք է ժամանակավորապես ձեռք չտալ և մետաղե առարկայով լարերին չհարվածել:
Ապառաժի կտորը ճեղք է տալիս, եթե նրան հարվածես լարից ընկած մետաղով: Չնայած այդ երևույթը լավ հայտնի է, բայց մարդու օրգանիզմի վերաբերյալ դժվար է այն պատկերացնել: Միայն փորձով կարելի է զգալ, թե երբեմն թույլ շշնջոցն անգամ որքան ավելի ծանր է պայթյունից: Ընդ որում պետք է հիշել, որ նյարդերի համակցություններն այնքան տարբեր են, որ հետևանքը դժվար է որոշել օրենքներով:
Ֆիզիկական վիճակն այնպես է կապված ոգու հետ, որ միայն անձնական փորձը կարող է մատնացույց անել, թե ինչպես պահպանել կրակների ճիշտ առաջընթացումը: Կրակները՝ ճառագայթների ջրհորներն են:



- - - - - - -



*7.* 


Համաշխարհային միտքը համաշխարհային լուրեր է հաղորդում, և Նոր Երկրի կառուցումը կարող է լինել միայն համաշխարհային ըմբռնման շնորհիվ:
Մի՞թե Մենք պերճախոսության կարիք ունենք: Ոգուն առընչվելու ուղին շատ ավելի հզոր է: Երբ տեսնեք, թե ինչպես մի ժեստով խոշոր որոշումներ են կատարվում, այդ ժամանակ պարզ կդառնա, Որ խոսքերն արժեքավոր են ոչ թե քանակով կամ արտաքին տեսքով, այլ ներքին էությամբ:
Պետք է ավելի համառոտ խոսել: Դարբինը իր մուրճով չպետք է զրնգա: Հիսուսի ուսմունքը կարող է գրված լինել ձեռքի ափին:



- - - - - - -



*8.* 


Ոգու թռիչքը ժամերով չի հաշվվում, - երբ ոգին սլանում է մոլորակների կողքով, այդ երևույթը ժամանակից դուրս է: Դա ակնթարթ է, և երկարել չի կարող, հակառակ դեպքում խիտ մարմինը կկտրվի մտավոր մարմնից: Բայց պետք է հիշել, որ ոգին, գործելով ժամանակից դուրս, ճանաչում է ձեռք բերում նույնպես առանց հաշվարկների: Եվ մինչև տասնչորսերորդ լսողություն է ոգին հասանում, այն դեպքում երբ երկրային ոլորտի վրա կարելի է մինչև իներորդին հասնել:
Լսողության աստիճանները թույլ են տալիս մարդուն աշխատակիցներ դարձնել տարբեր էլեմենտներ: Անձրևի աղմուկը նույնպես նշանակությունից զուրկ չէ: Շատ ուղիներ կան երկրային ստեղծագործումը հարստացնելու համար:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*9.* 


Մութը կարելի է ցրել, փոխելով մտքերի ուղղությունը: Ոչ թե խոսքերը, այլ արագընթաց մտքերն են հյուսում աուրան:
Ցանկանում ենք Մեր գործերը շահութաբեր դարձնել հոգևոր և նյութական իմաստով: Հավաստիացնում եմ, որ մտքերի որակը դրա համար մեծ նշանակություն ունի: Պետք է ընդգծել բարի և օգտակար միասնությունը, և որ հիմարությունն էլ Մենք գնահատում ենք գերազանց: Իհարկե, մեծ գործի մեջ հիմարությունն էլ բնակարան կգտնի, բայց ոչ վերին հարկում:
Ապրել կարող է յուրաքանչյուր ոք, բայց գալիք աշխարհը կարիք ունի գիտակցության պայծառացման, այլ ոչ վեհափառ ասույթներ քրթմնջալու:
Ավելի շատ գնահատում ենք շահութաբեր հաշվետվությունը, քան փափկամազ ասացությունները: Պետք է աշխարհի մասին մտածել, արտահայտել գործնական մտքեր:
Նոր Տաճարի նախօրեին պետք է ցուցաբերել հնարամտություն և ժողովրդին զարմացնել իմացունակությամբ: Բարուրի մեջ քայլելն անհարմար է:



- - - - - - -



*10.* 


Երաշխավորում եմ, որ ավելի հեշտ է սարեր անցնել, քան ուղղել մարդկության պոչուկը: Մեր ճառագայթը սլանում է, լի որոնումներով:
Մեր վահանը պետք է հասկանալ՝ հիրավի արիություն է հարկավոր:



- - - - - - -



*11.* 


Խելոք կրոնի մեջ շփոթվածություն չկա:



- - - - - - -



*12.* 


Աստծոն հերքողները Նրան չեն տեսել, բայց ի՞նչ տեսք ունի պանդոկատերերի Աստված: Եվ Քրիստոսի կաշառակերությունն էլ է մեծ, եթե նա հանուն մոմի ցանկացած դավաճանություն է ծածկում:
Չկա ավելի վատ բան, քան ստորության մոմը: Քրիստոս այդպիսի երկրպագուների կարիք չունի, քանզի նրանց մոմերը հագուստ են մրոտում: Այդպիսի նվիրաբերումների հետքերը Հորդանանի և Ուրդարի ջրերն էլ չեն լվանա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Լսի այ Ագնի Յոգ... սերժը հրաժարական ա տվել, արի քաղաքական բաժին, քեֆ ա...

----------

Sambitbaba (24.04.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Լսի այ Ագնի Յոգ... սերժը հրաժարական ա տվել, արի քաղաքական բաժին, քեֆ ա...


Ամեն տեղից էլ ես ձեզ հետ եմ, Մեֆ ջահ... :Drinks: 


Հ.Գ. Սխալս անմիջապես տեսա, ուզեցի ուղղել... Բայց շատ խորհրդանշական սխալ ստացվեց՝ *Մեֆ-ջահ:*
Այսօր յուրաքանչյուր հայ աշխարհում՝ ջահ է: Ուռա՜...

Կամ էլ՝ Հրեղեն Հոգի... :Tongue:

----------

Գաղթական (24.04.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*13. 


Լեգենդ Բուդդայի մասին:* Մի մաքուր մարդ, հառելով իր ուշադրութունն ամենատարբեր իրերի վրա, ցանկանում էր նրանց մեջ տեսնել Բուդդային: Բայց ձեռքերը նրա չէին բռնում իմաստուն պատկերներ, և աչքերը չէին տեսնում պաշտամունքի առարկաներ՝ հայտնությունը չէր գալիս:
Վերջապես, խոնարհվելով աղոթքի մեջ, որոնողը զգաց, թե ինչպես իր ճակատին իջավ սարդոստայնի թելը; նա մի կողմ նետեց այն, և հնչեց հստակ մի ձայն. "Ինչու՞ ես վանում Իմ Ձեռքը: Իմ Շողքը հետևում էր քեզ, թույլ տուր քեզ գրկել": Այդժամ դողաց մարդու մեջ օձն արևային և գտավ նա դեն գցած թելը: Եվ նրա ձեռքին փոխակերպվեց այն քառասուն մարգարիտների և ամեն մեկը Բուդդայի Դեմքն էր կրում; իսկ մեջտեղում մի քար էր և վրան գրություն. "Սխրանք, հուսաբեկություն, սփոփանք": Բուդդայի հետևորդը ստացավ սփոփանքը, քանզի գիտեր ճանապարհը դեպի այն:

Մտածում եմ թևերի մասին: Հիրավի թևավոր են գործերը: Ձիերը կտրում են երկրի տարածքները և մրրիկի պես սուրում են ստեղծագործական ձգտումները: Մարտի՛, մարտի՛, մարտի՛:
Հիրավի՛ վեհափառ է ոգու օվկիանոսի կտավը: Շչում ու զրնգում է կոչի ձայնը, և ոգու զենքն ընդունողները դեպի գահն են ձգտում, քանզի կույսն աշխարհի ավարտել է գործել ոգու ծածկոցը:
Մարտի՛, մարտի՛, մարտի՛: Լսում եմ կոչը և խոնարհում եմ գլուխս Բարերար Վեհապետի պատվիրանի առջև:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*14.* 


Պետք է ասել Ինձ խանգարողների և սպառնացողների մասին:
Թեթևամտություն է հուսալ,  որ պատռված կտորները հեշտությամբ կարելի է կարկատել: Նույնիսկ հասարակ ձայնը հեռվից անսպասելի արձագանք է բերում: Որքա՜ն ավելի խորն է խոցում տարածությունը ոգու պատգամը: Եվ այդ վերքերը համարյա անբուժելի են:
Ձեռքը, որը վնաս է հասցրել Վեհապետների ծրագրին, հրաժարվել է վահանից:
Կարելի է ավերել տունը, կարելի է կտրել ծառը, բայց խոչընդոտ լինել Վեհապետների ծրագրի՞՜ն:
Ոչ թե սպառնում եմ, այլ հասարակ հետևություն եմ անում: Եթե մարդ դիպել է տիեզերական մրրիկին, ուրեմն ամեն խուսափելու փորձ հաջորդ ալիքն է հարուցում: Նրա ազդեցության տակ ընկնելը նույնն է, ինչ Հսկայի կրունկի տակ ընկնելը:
Բարությամբ Ենք խնդրում, մի մերժիր Առաջնորդող Ձեռքը, հակառակ դեպքում վա՜յ հետ մնացողին: Եվ ի՞նչ մի արժանապատվություն է Ինձ վերք հասցնելը, նախ հետ վերադարձրու Ինձանից ստացած ամենը, բայց անկարող ես այդ անել, եթե նույնիսկ սիրտդ ու լյարդ էլ առաջարկես:
Ինչպե՞ս կզարկես դու քեզ տաղանդ տվողին: Ինչո՞վ կտարբերվես դու ավազակից, գողից: Տվող Ձեռքը մի՛ կեղտոտիր, քանզի այդ կեղտը քեզ համար բորոտության կփոխակերպվի: Այդ պատճառով Մեր Եղբայրությունը հարգում է երախտագիտության գիտակցումը, այդ պատճառով հասկացի՛ր քո օգուտը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*15.* 


 Ձեզ արդեն տրված է զոհողության մասին ուսմունքը: Զոհողությունն՝ իշխանություն է: Իշխանությունը՝ հնարավորություն է: Նշանակում է ամեն զոհողություն նախ և առաջ հնարավորություն է: Ժամանակն է դեն նետել երեսպաշտությունը, իբր զոհողությունը՝ զրկանք է:
Զրկանքներ չենք ընդունում, բայց տալիս ենք հնարավորություններ:
Տեսնենք, թե ինչ հնարավորություններ են ծնվում այսպես կոչված զոհողություններից: Որտե՞ղ է իսկական զոհողությունը, որը կարող է նսեմացնել: Մեր Պահոցում զոհողությունների մեծ հավաքածու կա, և ամեն մեկն օգտակար է եղել իրեն դրսևորողին: Զոհողության մասին թոթովանքը մեր զրույցը չէ, քանզի զոհողությունն ամենաեկամտաբեր ձեռնարկումն է:
Մանր առևտրականները սիրում են լացել ծախսերի մասին և վշտացած ձևանալ: Բայց կյանքի իսկական արդյունաբերողն ամեն ծախս միայն գործի գրավական է համարում: Դուք կորցրել եք ոչ թե զոհողության, այլ ավազակության վրա: Քրիստոս խորհուրդ էր տալիս բաժանել հոգևոր հարստությունը: Բայց քանի որ հեռու են հոգևոր հարստության բանալիները, այդ խորհուրդը մարդիկ փոխադրեցին թալանած փողերը բաժանելու վրա: Սկզբում թալանել, իսկ հետո արցունքոտ աչքերով բաժանել թալանածը և հիանալ սեփական բարությամբ: Ասես թե, խոսելով բաժանելու մասին, Ուսուցիչը կարող էր նկատի ունենալ աթոռներ կամ հին մուշտակներ: Անկշռելի հարստություն էր Ուսուցիչը ցուցանում: Միայն հոգևոր նվիրատվությունը կարող է շարժել կշեռքի նժարները:
Դիտարկենք մի շարք աշխատակիցների՝ չի՞ զրկվել արդյոք մեկնումեկն ինչ-որ բանից: Ոչ՝ բոլորը բազմապատկել են: Մի՞թե բազմապատկում չէ  Նոր արքայության տիրակալ դառնալը: Այնքան հարուստ է այդ Արքայությունը, որ առանց լուրջ վնասի կարող ենք կոտրել ամանեղենի մի մասը: Դրականորեն աճում են ձեռքերը, և երախտանքների գիրքը կարելի է վերանայել:
Կյանքի արդյունաբերողներին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բոլոր պաշտոնների համար փոխարինողներ ունենալ: Մեծ գործընկերություններում գործը հիմնվում է գործի, այլ ոչ անձի վրա:
Եվ ո՞վ կարող է պնդել, թե ինչ է տվել ինքը: Մենք կբացենք Մեր առևտրի գրքերը և կապացուցենք, թե ով որքան է ստացել, և այդ պատճառով զոհաբերել  այնքան էլ հեշտ չէ, երբ զոհողությունը՝ հնարավորություն է; իսկ հնարավորությունն՝ օգուտ է; իսկ օգուտը՝ գիտակից համագործակցություն է; իսկ համագործակցությունը՝ Ալատիր-քար* է, որը կամ հարություն կտա, կամ կայրի:
Բայց անձնվիրությունը կարող է բացել Ըմբռնման Դարպասները, և անպետք իրերի հինավուրց զոհողությունն ինքնասիրության հետ միասին կճոճվի մի ճյուղի վրա:  


- - - - - - -
* Ալատիր-քար  - ռուսական բանահյուսությունում՝ սուրբ քար, "բոլոր քարերի հայրը", իր մեջ սուրբ գրեր պարունակող և բուժիչ հատկություններով օժտված, երկրի պորտը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*16.* 


Ամեն մարմնավորում կապված է հայտնի բնավորություններից մեկի հետ, նայած թե ժամանակի բերումով որ մեկն է ավելի մոտ:
Անցած մարմնավորումների գիտելիքը կարող է օգնել արթուն ոգիներին, բայց քնկոտներին վնաս է: Լուսնային կյանքը պետք է ապրել-ավարտել:


*17.* 


*Ծրագրի անվիճարկելիության և դյուրաշարժության մասին:* Այս պայմաններն առանձնապես դժվար են համատեղելու համար, չնայած նրանց սահմանը հստակորեն պայմանավորվում է արևային գիտակցության ճառագայթի ըմբռնմամաբ: Ծրագիրը կյանք ներդնելու համար պետք է պատրաստ լինել դյուրաշարժությանն ամեն ժամ:
Քանի՜ անգամ Մենք, ճանապարհվելով Եգիպտոս, Մոնղոլիայում ենք հայտնվել: Քանի՜ անգամներ, գտնելով ձեռագիրը, Մենք այն հետ ենք կողպել: Քանի՜ անգամ Մենք, սկսելով շարել պատերը, դրանք քարակույտեր ենք դարձրել: Քանի՜ անգամ, ձիուն շրջելով դեպի տուն, Մենք նորից նրան հետ ենք շրջել դեպի գիշերվա մութը, քանզի, գիշերելով տանը, Մենք ծրագիրը կզրկեինք անվիճարկելիությունից: Թվացյալ փոփոխականությունը ոչ ավելին է քան կյանքի թրթիռը: Դեպի անվիճարկելիության նշաձողերը տանող ուղիները ալիքների նման շնչում և ալեկոծվում են:
Հաստատելով ծրագիրը, Մեր էությունն արդեն պատրաստ է ամենակարճ ճանապարհին: Հենց նոր ևրոպական զգեստներ հագնելով, մենք պատրաստ ենք ձեռք բերել նաև մոնղոլական  կաֆտան: Հենց նոր որոշելով Մեր բնակավայրը, պատրասատ ենք մեկնել: Այդպիսի դյուրաշրժությունը կարող է ծնվել միայն ծրագրի անվիճարկելիության գիտակցումից:
Մեր ուղին՝ ոչ թե հավերժական պանդուխտ, այլ նկրտող համբավաբեր լինելն է: Ծրագրի անվիճարկելիությունը լուսաբանում է ուժերի դրսևորման գիտակցումը: Եթե պարզ լինի ծրագրի լույսը, բոլոր կախովի կամուրջներով կանցնենք: Պետք է այնպես հասկանալ ծրագրի անվիճարկելիությունը, որպեսզի ոչինչ այն չմթագնի: Անվիճարկելի է այն ծրագիրը, որն օգտակար է բոլորին: Չենք տեսնում, թե Նոր Երկրի ծրագիրն ում օգտակար չէ, և այդ պատճառով արթուն կանցնենք նույնիսկ մթի միջով: Եթե Ուսուցիչն ասի. "Վազիր հեղեղատի միջով", - նշանակում է ոտքի համար հենարան նախատեսված է, բայց ոտքդ քարին դիր:
Մեկը սկսում է կամուրջ կառուցել, մյուսը լողորդ է վարձում, երրորդը նստում-սպասում է ջրի ծանծաղելուն, բայց կգտնվի նաև նա, ով կգործի ոգու արծաթե թելը և նրանով կանցնի առանց մարմնի ծանրության, քանզի կընդունեմ Ես Ինձ վրա ծանրությունը նրա:
Այդպես մի երդիկի տակ ապրում են անվիճարկելիությունն ու դյուրաշարժությունը՝ երկու քույրերը սխրանքի:
Սքանչելի ձգտումը դեպի Բարձրագույն Լույս է բերում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*18.* 


Նա, ով հասկացել է բոլոր կրոնները, ով անցել-տեսել է բոլոր ազգերը, ցուցում է. "Ամեն մեկին բաժին կտամ ըստ աճի: Ամեն մեկը կկարի իր տոպրակը: Ամեն վախեցող կվճարի Ինձ ըստ հաշվի: Իմ թշնամուն ուղղված ժպիտը կդառնա ծամածռություն, քանզի Իմ թշնամիներին թողեք Ինձ:
Իր եղբոր մասին կեղծ մտածողը իր ոտքին փութ  կկապի: Մոլախոտը կփայտեցնի ոգին: Չեմ կարող ոսկեդրամներ շպրտել եղինջի մեջ: Վիրավորանքների այգի տնկելը մի մեծ պատիվ չէ: Ով ավելի լավ տեսնի, ավելի հասուն կքաղի:
Հանդիպողներ և պատասխանողներ, Ինձ տվեք ձեր մասին Իմ ուրախությունն ու Իմ վիշտը: Քրիստոսի Ուժով, Բուդդայի Ուժով, Ճշմարտության մարգարեների հայտարարած Օծյալի Ուժով, կարգավորեք կշեռքը:
Ամենայն մեծ բաներ ցույց տվեք Մեզ և ամաչեք ճշգրիտ քաշն աղավաղող մի փոքր որդից: Տվողը կստանա:
Վերահաշվեք, թե ով որքան է տվել: Լավ է ճիշտ հաշվենք:
Դեպի ձախ՝ վախը, ինքնասիրությունը, շահը, կասկածը, նվազեցումը, ինքդ քեզ խղճալը, Ուսմունքի չարամեկնությունը, աղտոտ շշնջոցը, գործով կամ մտքով դավաճանությունը: Դեպի աջ՝ տրված լինելը, ուրիշներին խղճալը, խիզախությունը, անվախությունը, նվիրվածությունը, անխախտելիությունը, զգոնությունը, շարժունակությունը, Վահանի գիտակցումը, սխրանքի ուղին ու լույսը, ոգու տաճարը զարդարելը, ըմբռնման արդարացիությունը, բարիքի մեծարումը: Դեպի ձախ՝ վնաս և վճարում: Դեպի աջ՝ ստացում: Ամեն մեկն ինքը կչափի, քանզի տեսնում և լսում Ենք: Քանզի չկա ոչ ցերեկ, ոչ գիշեր, և բանբերն արդեն թամքում է ձիուն: Ուղարկում եմ ձեզ Իմ բարգավաճումը՝ դարերով փակի տակ եղած, նրա բանալին միշտ մաքուր պահեք: Այդպես կտեղեկացնեք":



- - - - - - -



*19.


Առակ հարցնողի մասին:* Դգուլ-նորը ամենամեծ իմաստունն էր համարվում: Նրան բախտ էր վիճակվել Ուսուցիչ ունենալ Սրբազան Ստորերկրյա Աշխարհից, բայց վերջինս լեզու և աջ ձեռք չուներ:
Նպատակասլաց աշակերտը տվեց իր հարցը, և Ուսուցիչը գլխով արեց: Աշակերտը տվեց երկու հարց, Ուսուցիչը երկու անգամ գլխով արեց: Շուտով աշակերտը անընդմեջ հարցեր էր տալիս, իսկ Ուսուցիչն անընդմեջ գլխով էր անում:
Երեք տարի տևեց հարցումը, և Ուսուցիչը երեք տարի գլխով էր անում: "Նշանակում է, ըստ քո փորձի, ամեն ինչ լինու՞մ է": Եվ Ուսուցիչը ոչ միայն գլխով արեց, այլև, խոնարհվելով մինչև գետին, բացեց իր կուրծքն ու ցույց տվեց երկու ձեռքերով նվիրատվող Օրհնյալի պատկերը: Այդպես հաստատվեց իմաստությունը և վեհացվեց կյանքի արվեստը:
Հիրավի, միակ հոգոցի մեջ հասկանում ենք տարածությունը:
Եվ ոչ մի խոսք չի կարող փոխանցել անընդգրկելիությունը: Եվ ոչ մի միտք իր մեջ չի տեղավորի Լույսը:
Բայց, կանգնելով Արևի առջև նրա ծագելու պահին և ընդունելով ճառագայթն արևահյուսակի մեջ, կարելի է զգալ, ասես թե օվկիանոսին հաղթել ես, քանզի լույսով կարելի է դիպչել նույնիսկ ոգու լույսին:
Բայց այդ գիտակցումը միայն այն ոգու մեջ է, որը կարող է ասել. "Ես տվեցի ամենը, որպեսզի ամեն ինչ ընդունեմ": Այսպիսով, ոչ թե հերքումը, այլ միայն հաստատումն ունի իր վրա պարզված Ձեռքը Բուդդայի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*20.* 

Թեթև մարմնի թռիչքները լինում են երկակի. այն կամ արտահոսում է ոտքերից և աննպատակ թափառում է, կամ, անցնելով վերին կենտրոնների միջով, թռչում է հոգևոր խնդիրների համար: Ակնթարթորեն օվկիաններ է անցնում, ուսուցանում է մարդկանց, աուրաներ է հագեցնում:
Պետք է ասել, որ միայն արտասովոր ձգտումներն ու հնարամտությունը կարող են ստիպել նրան կենտրոնացնել իր վայրէջքը նյութական առարկայի վրա: Քանզի ոգին սովորաբար ձգտում է ազդել ոգու վրա, աչքիթողի անելով, որ առարկաները կարող են գերազանց հաղորդիչներ լինել:
Ոչ միայն եթերայինը, մտավորն էլ է գործում: Իհարկե, եթերայինը դուրս է հոսում, բայց Մենք եթերայինի գործողությունները չենք գնահատում, մտավորի գիտակցությունը Մեզ համար ավելի կարևոր է: Ուժի սուր լեզվակը դեն նետելն այնքան էլ հեշտ բան չէ:



- - - - - - -



*21.* 

Գոհությունն ու անդուլությունը՝ Մեր գործերի երկու ուղեկիցներն են: Եթե՜ մարդիկ կարողանային տեսնել իրենց անբավարարվածության հետևանքները: Եթե մարդիկ կարողանային հասկանալ քնկոտության մահը, նրանք կխուսափեին մթի երկու գլխավոր գործընկերներից: Դժգոհության նենգ խայթոցը նույնիսկ լավագույն տեղերն է թափանցում: Բութ քնկոտությունը մշուշում է հաղթողի գլուխը:
Երբ գիտեք ձեր վրա տարվող հոգսը, մի՞թե այն կայրեք դժգոհությամբ, ինչը կպառակտեր մեծագույն գործերը և հոգացողի վրա կայծակ կհրահրեր:
Հիշեք, դժգոհներ Մենք չունենք: Չունենք նաև քնկոտություն, որը ձեր վրա է շաղում մութ ուժը:
Մի՞թե այդ թունավոր հոտերի մեջ թաքնված չէ ոսկրացումը: Քնկոտությունը Մեր քույրը չէ: Լույսին դիպչողներն իրենց դժգոհությամբ չեն խոցի և չեն քարանա:
Քնկոտությունից, փոշու դրսևորումից պետք է խուսափել: Վահանի դրսևորումը պետք է գնահատել: Մեկ անգամ ևս կրկնում եմ, բայց այլևս չեմ կարող, քանզի Օրենքն արգելում է պնդել խուլերին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*VII


1.* 

Ասացեք նորերին՝ պետք է գիտակցել պատասխանատվությունը սեփական մտքերի համար:
Առաջ պատասխան էին տալիս գործողության համար, հետո հասկացան խոսքերի նշանակությունը, իսկ այժմ ժամանակն է գիտենալ մտքերի հրդեհունակությունը: Ավելի լավ է կարողանալ լռել և մաքրել մտքերը:
Մի՞թե վագրի գռմռոցը դավաճան մտքերից ավելի վատ է: Ոչ միայն գործունեության, այլև մտածողության համար մարդկությունը ծանր կարմա է կուտակում: Մտքերի համար տանջանք է ձեռք բերում ոգին, քանզի տարբերություն չկա խոսքի ու մտքի միջև:
Խելակորույս է նա, ով նախազգուշացումը որպես սպառնալիք է ընդունում: Սպառնալիք չկա, այլ ունենք միայն օրինակներ և հոգատարություն: Յուրաքանչյուր ոք իրավունք ունի անդունդը թռչել, բայց նախազգուշացնել պետք է:
Կարծում եմ, այլևս կարիք չկա կրկնել մտքի նշանակության մասին:
Չնայած ժամանակն աղբոտ է, ավելի լավ է ապագայի մասին մտածել: 



- - - - - - -



*2.* 

Ամեն մեկն ինքը կկշռի: Ամենալավ նախագծից էլ կարելի է հավաբուն սարքել: Ոսկի և արծաթ չափելը Մեր զբաղմունքը չէ: Պետք է մոռանալ բոլոր պայմանները, և այդ ժամանակ վառվում է լույսը: Ամեն ուրախալի կորուստ անչափելի հաղթանակ է: 
Վհատության քաջությունը՝ անձնվիրություն է: Բայց բարձրագույն սխրանքը փոխհատուցում չի պահանջում: Վհատությունը փոխհատուցում չի պահանջում:
Մեր լեզվով վհատությունը՝ սահմանի անվանումն է: 
Սխրանքը մոտ է այդ սահմանին: Տանը կարելի է նրա երկաթե պահանգն ամրացնել: Թակում եմ անձրևի տակ, ինչու՞ միայն կայծակից վախենալ: Երբեմն աղքատի պարկն ավելի շատ վախ է պարունակում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*3.* 

*Առակ Քրիստոսի մասին:* Արդեն երեկո էր: Քրիստոս նստած էր շեմին: Մի դպիր էր անցնում և հարցրեց. "Ի՞նչ ես նստել մարդկանց ոտքի տակ": - Պատասխանեց Քրիստոս. "Քանզի ես շեմն եմ ոգու: Եթե ցանկանում ես մտնել, մտիր Իմ միջով":
Մի նոր դպիր հարցրեց: "Ճշմարի՞տ է արդյոք, որ Դավթի Սերունդը շան տեղն է նստել": - Քրիսոս պատասխանեց. "Հիրավի, Դավթին, Իմ Հորն ես պախարակում":
Մութ էր արդեն և երրորդ դպիրը հարցրեց. "Ի՞նչ ես նստել, ասես վախենում ես տնիցդ սեփական": - Պատասխանեց Քրիսատոս. "Սպասում եմ, որ գիշերվա մութն Ինձ ազատի քո դեմքից: Հիրավի դու՛, որ մութ ես, մութն անցի՛ր":
Հետո վեր կացավ ու ցույց տվեց Մորիա սարը, որտեղ Տաճարն էր. " Իմ պապը քարե տաճար է կառուցել, բայց նստած է վրանի պաստառի տակ":
Ասաց դպիրը. "Խելագա՛ր, Սողոմոնին կենդանի է համարում": - Եվ գնացին դպիրներն իրենց անգիտության մեջ:
Հետո տանից դուրս եկավ Մարիամը և, տեսնելով Քրիստոսին, ասաց. "Կիսիր, Ուսուցիչ, մեր ընթրիքը": - Քրիստոս պատասխանեց. "Սրտի նվերը շողում է մթի մեջ":



- - - - - - -



*4.* 

*Առակ Քրիստոսի մասին:* Սինեդրիոնի անդամը հարցրեց Քրիստոսին. "Եթե կանչենք, Դու մեզ մոտ կգա՞ս": - Պատասխանեց Քրիստոս. "Ավելի լավ է գերեզման գնամ, քանզի այնտեղ սուտ չկա":
Շարունակեց Սինեդրիոնի անդամը. "Ինչու՞ մեզ չես ընդունում, եթե նույնիսկ Քո հորը մեր անդամն է ամուսնացրել": - "Սպասեք, մինչև ավերվի ձեր տունը, այնժամ Մենք կգանք":
"Ինչու՞ կգաք՝ ավերելու՞, թե՞ սարքելու": - "Ոչ ավերում և ոչ կառուցում, այլ մաքրում, քանզի հին մոխիրներին Ես այլևս չեմ անդրադառնա":
"Դու ինչ է, չե՞ս հագում քո նախնիներին": - "Խնջույքի ժամանակ նոր սպասք են տալիս: Պապին հարգելով, նրա թասից չեն խմում":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*5.* 


*Առակներ Բուդդայի մասին:* Հովիվը տեսավ ծառի տակ նստած, խորհրդածող մարդուն: Նստեց նրա կողքին ու փորձեց նույնպես մտածել, կրկնօրինակելով նրան: Նա սկսեց հաշվել իր ոչխարներին և մտովի ծանրութեթև անել նրանց բրդից ստացած եկամուտը:
Երկուսն էլ նստած էին լուռ, վերջապես հովիվը հարցրեց. "Հարգարժան, ինչի՞ մասին ես Դու մտածում": Սա ասաց. "Աստծո":
Հովիվը հարցրեց. "Գիտե՞ս, թե ինչի մասին էի ես մտածում": - "Նույնպես Աստծո": - "Սխալվում ես, բրդի վաճառքից ստացած եկամտի մասին":
"Հիրավի, նույնպես Աստծո մասին, միայն թե իմ Աստված վաճառելու ոչինչ չունի, իսկ քո Աստված պետք է սկզբից շուկա գնա: Բայց, կարող է պատահել, ճանապարհին Նա կհանդիպի մի ավազակի, որը կօգնի նրան դիմել այս ծառին":
Այսպես ասաց Գաուտաման:
Գնացեք շուկա, հնարամտեք արագորեն, որ հետ վերադառնաք:

Կապիկներ վաճառողը ճամփորդում էր նավով: Անգործությունից, նա կապիկներին սովորեցրեց կրկնօրինակել նավաստիներին, թե ինչպես են նրանք բացում առագաստները: Բայց սկսվեց հողմ, նավաստիները նետվեցին առագաստները հավաքելու: Իսկ կապիկներն էլ, գիտենալով միայն, թե ինչպես դրանք բացել, գնում էին նավաստիների հետևից և ձգում էին թոկերը: Նավը խորտակվեց, քանզի ուսուցիչը նախատեսել էր պարզ եղանակը միայն: Այդպես ասաց Բուդդան՝ կյանքի Ջրաշուշանը Վերանորոգողը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*6.* 


Կհարցնեք, ինչու՞ եմ մոգությանը դեմ, եթե Ինքս եմ մատնացույց անում տարածության ցեմենտավորումը, շրջանագծի ազդեցության նշանակությունը և մոգություն հիշեցնող այլևայլ պայմաններ:
Բայց տարբերությունն այն է, որ մոգությունը կյանքի փոխնյութ է մատակարարում ընդամենը, իսկ մենք սովորեցնում ենք բարելավել գոյությունը, ելնելով հենց իր՝ կյանքի հնարավորություններից:



- - - - - - -



*7.* 


Լավ կլինի մատնանշել. "Ավելի լավ կարդացեք հին Հրահանգները":
Ուսուցանում եմ նորին, երբ հինն արդեն կիրառված է: Ուսուցանում եմ օգտակարին, երբ արդեն անցել եք մտադրված, մատնանշված և ընդունված կոոպերացման:
Լավագույն կլայեկումը տեղի է ունենում, երբ կրակը չի խանձում: Հաջողությունը կլայեկվում է, երբ նրա թաղանթը կատարելության է հասցված ոգու մեջ: Մուրճն աշխատում է, և շղթաները ճռճռում են, և գորշ մարդիկ շարունակում են հաճույք գտնել անառակության թասի մեջ: Եվ չգիտեն, որ ժամացույցի սլաքն աննկատելիորեն առաջ է ընթացել և որ վաղը փակվելու են իրենց խորամանկ ուրախությունների դռները և Իմ դռնապանը կասի նրանց. "Առավոտից կառուցել ենք Իմաստության Վեհապետի զոհասեղանը": Եվ գորշերը կհեռանան: Խիստ և աներկբա են կանգնած Իմ պահապանները, նրանց սաղավարտների պողպատը գորշերի ոսկու հետ չես համեմատի:



- - - - - - -



*8.* 


Անջատումը նախորդում է հանդիպմանը, հանդիպումը նախորդում է անջատմանը, հետևաբար ավելի իմաստուն է ուրախանալ անջատմանը:
*Հրահանգ բոլոր ռազմիկներին:* - Երբ ինչ-որ մեկը շարքից հետ է մնում, միևնույն է, պետք է գնալ նախկին ուղղությամբ: Երբ դրոշն արձակված է, զինվորները չեն փախչում: Երբ խարույկներն այրվում են, զինվորները չեն սեղմվում և ուրիշի տեղը չեն զբաղեցնում: Երբ գիշերային ռազմերթի նշան է տրված, զինվորները չեն տրտնջում և քայլում են զգույշ:
Ամեն երևույթից առաջ դուք նկատել եք ասես թե տիեզերական լռության կամ դատարկության ակնթարթներ: Փոքրերից մինչև մեծ երևույթների համար՝ այդ պահը համաչափ է: Հասկանալի է, որ  հոգևոր լիցք արտաթողելուց առաջ ֆիզիկական աշխարհը զգուշանում է: Այդ պատճառով դժվար է ֆիզիկական աշխարհը հանել անտարբերությունից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*9.*


 Մեր բարձրագույն նպատակն է ոչ թե Ուսուցիչներ լինել, այլ գործընկերներ: Բայց դրա համար պետք է կուռ գիտակցություն, որ փոխադարձաբար ի հօգուտ կբերվի որոշակիորեն ամեն ինչ: Երբ այդպիսի նվիրաբերման նախանշանները դրսևորված են, սկսվում է տիրապետումը ֆիզիկական աշխարհին:
Երկրի եկեղեցիներում կանչում են Քրիստոսին և զարմանում են Նրա լռությանը; այնինչ դուք զգում եք, թե ինչպես կարելի է կենդանացնել նրան երկրային կյանքի մեջ, չհագնելով ցնցոտի և չցնցելով տարածությունը դժգոհությամբ, - այդպես են կոփվում ծրագրերը:



- - - - - - -



*10.*


Ինչպես տարբեր ծովեր տարբեր ալիքներ ունեն, այնպես էլ տարածության ձգողականությունը պետք է ամրապնդվի տարբեր միջոցներով: Ոչ միայն բովանդակությամբ, այլև հավելմամբ շատ բան ուժեղանում է:



- - - - - - -



*11.*


Ամենասարսափելին է՝ ասել. մենք արդեն հասանել ենք: Ուսուցիչն Ինքը երբեք չի արտասանի այդ ավերիչ ձևակերպումը: 
Մենք գիտենք Ծրագիրը և անդուլ ըմբռնում ենք մանրամասները:



- - - - - - -



*12.* 


Ինչու՞ եմ լեռնային ոգի զգում:
Ուսուցիչն Իր Վահանն է հղում:
Ուսուցիչը ցանկանում է ձեզ տեսնել որպես սարը կյանքի կոչողների:
Ուսուցիչը երազում է տեսնել, որ ձեզ ոչինչ չի շփոթեցնում:
Ուսուցիչը զգում է, թե որքան արիորեն է ձեզ պետք ընթանալ:
Ուսուցիչը կցուցի, թե երբ է ձեզ լուրջ վտանգ հանդիպելու:
Ուսուցիչը խորդուրդ է տալիս պատրաստ պահել ձեր արիությունը:
Ուսուցիչը թույլ ձեռքին կօգնի յուրացնել:
Ուսուցիչն իզուր չի կրկնում վաղուց ծանոթ մտքերը:
Ուսուցիչն առաջ է նայում:
Ուսուցիչը ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչպես ոգին պահել աննկուն:
Ուսուցիչը ցանկանում է վտարել ձեր վախը:
Ուսուցիչը ցանկանում է ձեր դատողությունը հանգիստ դարձնել:
Ուսուցիչը ձեզ հետ է պահում  դառնություններից:
Ուսուցիչը խորհուրդ է տալիս չդադարել համարձակ ծրագրեր մտածել:
Ուսուցիչը հոգ է տանում ձեր առողջության մասին:
Ուսուցիչն առաքում է ձեզ ընկնել ճանապարհ:
Ուսուցիչը բավականաչափ նախազգուշացրեց:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*13.* 


Սովորելով զոհողության մասին, դուք իշխանություն եք ստանում: Հաջողությունը քայլում է զոհի հետևից: Նրա Ուսմունքը հաստատուն է, քանզի Այն հիմնված է զոհողության վրա: Հաջողությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան զոհի հակարադձ հարվածը: Պարտատվորեն հաջողությունը կարող է հղվել զոհողությունից առաջ, բայց դաժան է պարտապանի ճակատագիրը: Եթե այսօր կարելի է փոքր գին վճարել, տարի անց գինն աճելու է: Տարի էլ չի անցնի, իսկ պարտապանը կսկսի կռացած քայլել: Ցույց տամ առակով: - Բանտարկյալը չէր շտապում խոստովանել իր ոճրագործությունը, իսկ տանը նրան էր սպասում մի հարստություն, որը նա անսպասելիորեն էր ստացել: Յուրաքանչյուր քայլի ձայն հիշեցնում էր նրան ներում շնորհելու մասին: Նա սուրհանդակներ էր ուղարկում, առաջարկելով դատավորին տալ ողջ հարստությունը: Իսկ հասարակ գիտակցումը կազատագրեր նրան և կպահպաներ նրա հարստությունը: Բայց մարդուն ավելի հեշտ է նստել բանտում, քան արտասանել փրկարար խոստովանությունը: Երբ դատավորն ազատ է արձակում, նա պետք է լսի ձեր փրկարար "այո"-ն: Ցանկություն ունեցեք տալու՛:



- - - - - - -



*14. 


Սրատեսության և լսողության օղակները:* Առաջինը - վերաբերվում է մերձավորներին և ապագայի դրսևորումներին: Երկրորդը - սահմանափակվում է ներկայի և մոտիկ ապագայի գործերով: Երրորդը - ընդգրկում է անցյալը, վերաբերվում է մոտիկներին: Չորրորդը - ընդգրկում է անցյալ իրադարձությունները: Հինգերորդը - ժամանակակից աշխարհի սահմաններում: Վեցերորդը - արտահայտում է համաշխարհային հոսանքների ապագան: Յոթերորդը - պարունակում է բոլոր նշանները: 
Կարելի է ուժեղ լինել առաջին օղակի մեջ, առանց հաջորդներին տիրելու հնարավորության, այդ պատճառով ավելի լավ է զարգացնել յոթերորդ օղակը, քանզի նրան հասանելի են բոլոր երևույթները, բայց առանց անձնական ձգողականության՝ առանց անձնականի սահմանափակման, այլ ամբողջ հոծ ոլորտով: Ավելի լավ է, երբ անձնական նշանից հետո կարելի է տեղեկություն ստանալ երկրների շարժման կամ տիեզերական կարգի մասին:
Պետք է գիտենալ, որ գեղեցկության գիտակցումը շատ հազվադեպ է ապրում հոգևորականության մեջ: Գիտակից ըմբռնումը հազվադեպ որակ է, որը  Վեհապետների կողմից շատ այլ բաներից ավելի վեր է գնահատվում:
Ավելի լավ է դժվարությամբ մոտենալ մեծին, քան հեշտությամբ տիրել փոքրին: Պատմական օրինակների ներքո ցույց կտանք բարեշրջման ճանապարհը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*15.* 


Բաց գանձերի վիճակ՝ հին պաշտամունքներում այսպես է կոչվում պահը, երբ քրմուհին արդեն իր տեղն է գտել ութերորդ դահլիճում, ուր մուտքն արգելված է, և աստիճանը վարագուրվել է ընձառյուծի մորթով, որպեսզի ձայներ չհասնեն: Բաց գանձերի վիճակն այնքան էր մեծարվում, որ հանգիստը խախտելը պատժվում էր որպես կրոնական զանցանք:
Ամբողջ աններդաշնակը խոցում է առանձնահատկորեն, այդ պատճառով կայծակի հարվածն ավելի քիչ է վտանգավոր, քան նորածնի ճվոցը: Այս հասարակ ճշմարտությունը երբեք գրի չի առնվել: Բացարձակապես անհնար է ներդաշնակության համար տեսաբանորեն սահման գծել, քանզի հոգևորի կարգի տոնայնությունն անհատական է:
Հները գիտեին, որ գանձերն անկրկնելի են, և պահպանում էին դրանք պատահականություններից: Գանձերը բացելու ընթացքում, Տաճարի Ավագը դիտում էր, թե ինչ ձայների ելևէջներ են առավել ներգործում: Ձայնն ուղեկցվում էր որոշակի գույնով, - այդպես պայմաններ էին գտնում ամեն դեպքի համար:



- - - - - - -



*16.* 


Վճռականության ժպիտը՝ լավագույն հաղորդիչն է: Պետք է ընդունել նպատակը և սեփական անձը ներդնել Ուսուցչի ծրագրի մեջ:
Ամեն ցանկություն վնասակար է, բայց անհրաժեշտ է ձգտել սխրանքի: Սխրանքն անհրաժեշտության գիտակցումն է: Ցանկությունը կարող է աճել. ցանկությունից կարելի է հրաժարվել կամ փոխել այն: Հեղեղն ընթանում է ոչ թե ցանկությամբ, այլ անհրաժեշտության անխուսափելիությամբ:
Ոգին գիտի, թե որտեղ են ցանկության հարվածները և որտեղ՝ անհրաժեշտության ժայռը: Տեսնում եմ, թե ինչպես է ընթանում ճշմարտության հեղեղը, ոչինչ չի կարող նրա դեմն առնել:
Որքա՜ն հաճախ Վեհապետների Անունը, հավատով արտասանված, օգնում է օգնության կամուրջ կառուցել:
Մենք տեսնում ենք բոլորովին էլ ոչ ամբողջ սքանչելին: Մարդկության վրա աշխատելու ժամանակ ձեռքերը պետք է հաճախակի  լվանալ:
Եվ երբ ծանր է, մի վերագրեք դա ձեզ, այլ հիշեք համաշխարհային ազդեցության ալիքների մասին: 
Անհրաժեշտության լիակատար գիտակցմամբ միայն կանցնեք հորձանուտը:
Ահա մթերի աշխատանքի մի նմուշ. սկզբում սերել անվստահություն, հետո ողողել ցանկություններով և ուռճացնել դրանք ոճրագործության աստիճան՝ և կրկնակի բերք հավաքել: Հնարամտեք, թե ինչպես ավելի հասկանալի լինել մարդկությանը: Մեզ մոտ, սուրբ լեզվից վեր, գոյություն ունի նաև լեզու լռության: Հրաժարանքն ու հերքումը խոստովանած լեզուն պատռում է հանդերձանքի փեշերը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*17.* 


Թեքվելով աջ, պատրաստ եղեք ձախ էլ թեքվել, և, կառանելով ափին, պատրաստ եղեք ափը լքել, քանզի ամեն Հրահանգ՝ հանուն Բարիքի և արագացման է: Զգալով լռություն, պահեք ձեր շնչառությունը, քանզի կարող են քայլեր հնչել: Ավելի լավ է մի քանի անախորժություններ, բայց դրա փոխարեն` իրադարձությունների մոտեցումը: 
Ավելի լավ է կարճ հոգնածությունը, բայց փոխարենն արագորեն մոտենալ Ուսուցչին: Ավելի լավ է տանջալի ճամփաներ, բայց փոխարենն Ուսուցչի մոտ տանող: Ավելի լավ է սուզվել փոշու մեջ, բայց փոխարենը մաքրվել ոգով: Ավելի լավ է հրաժարվել պայմանական միջոցներից, բայց փոխարենը տիրել լույսին: Ավելի լավ է Ճառագայթի մասին ափսոսանքը, բայց փոխարենը Լույսը Քրիստոսի: Ավելի լավ է տալ ուրիշներին, փոխարենը ոգու բարձր հրճվանքը: Ավելի լավ է ոգին Հրահանգին ենթարկել, բայց փոխարենը մոտենալ հենց Իրեն Ուսուցչին: Հիրավի, կարողացեք խնամել ու պահպանել: Եվ երբ ձեզ թվում է, որ հրաշալի հեքիաթ է, այդ պահին ձեր ոգին ձեզ ճշմարտություն է ասել: Եվ երբ դուք գծում եք գալիք կյանքի սահմանը՝ Մեր հայելին շողում է: Եվ երբ դուք հաշվում եք աշխարհի մասերը՝ Մեր դրոշը ծածանվում է: Եվ երբ դուք արծվի հայացքով նայում եք տարածության միջով՝ լույսը թակում է Իմ աշտարակի դուռը: 
Ահա թե ինչու, երբ դուք մտածում եք մարդկության ապաքինման կամ հանրության մասին, Մենք թևեր ենք զգում: Վանեք փոքր մտքերը, Մենք շոգում ենք նրանցից:



- - - - - - -



*18.* 


Ինչպես թղթախաղում է. կարող եք ստանալ լավագույն թղթերը, բայց ձեզանից է կախված, թե ինչպես լավագույնս կիրառել դրանք:
Խոսքս ապագայի պատկերների մասին է՝ այդ պատկերներն իրական են աուրայի որակներին համապատասխան և գոյություն ունեն հայտնի ուղղությամբ:
Իհարկե, չար կամքը ճամփորդին կարող է հրել դեպի այլ ուղղություն, և այդ ժամանակ նա ուրիշ հատկության պատկերներ կտեսնի:
Այդ պատճառով, ստանալով ապագայի պատկերները, կարևոր է հիշել, թե ոգու ինչպիսի վիճակում են դրանք տրվել: Ըստ Ճառագայթի տրվում է համապատասխան հնարավորություն, հակառակ դեպքում արդարությունը կարող էր խախտվել: Այդպես էլ պետք է հասկանալ նաև ժամկետները: Տիեզերական ժամկետների համար կիրառվում են դրսևորված անոթներ, և սրանք կազմում են աշխատակիցների շղթա, և այդ պատճառով աշխատակիցների փոխարինումը կատարվում է ըստ ընտրվածների հայտարարության: Եթե Մենք նկատում ենք, որ աշխատակիցը կաղում է, այնուամենայնիվ չենք փոխում նրան առանց Ավագների ցանկության: Իսկ եթե ընտրյալների ոգին գիտակցում է, որ դրանից գործն է տուժում, ուրեմն թող դիմի Մեզ, ասելով. "Երաշխավոր մեր, փոխիր աշխատակցին", - դա կնշանակի, որ շղթայի օղակը բացվել է, և ընտրյալների գիտակցությունն ազատվում է  հեռացողի աուրայի հետևանքներից: Իսկ վերջինս էլ իր վրա է վերցնում իր ճակատագիրը, քանզի յուրաքանչյուրն ազատ կամքով կարող է իր տունը կառուցել: Մենք կարող ենք կանչել, Մենք կարող ենք ցույց տալ ապագա համապատասխան ուղղության պատկերները, բայց Մեր Կոչն ընդունելը տրամադրված է ազատ կամքին:
Միայն նվիրվածությունն ու Ծրագրի խոհեմության գիտակցումն են ապահովում ապագայի պատկերների իրական դրսևորումը:
Սարերից հեռուներն են երևում, բայց փոսը մտնելու ցանկությունը միայն ողբալ է կարելի: Անցյալ դարերում պարտապանը գցվում էր գեհեն կոչված փոսը, - իսկ ինչու այնտեղ մտնել կամովի՛: Ուրեմն ավարտենք ժամկետների կենսականության և ապագայի հայելիների մասին մտքերը:
Ցանկանում եմ բոլորին տեսնել իրենց տեղերում՝ սխրանքների ավելի շատ գիտակցում առանց անձնական շահերի սպասման: Մի՞թե պարգևների սպասումներով լի մարտի գնացող զինվորն արդեն կարող է հերոս կոչվել:
Անցյալ դարերում Ուսուցիչ Մուհամեդը ստիպված էր իսլամի զինվորներին դրախտի հաճույքներ խոստանալ, մի՞թե Ես էլ ստիպված եմ խոստանալ սուտակների փայլքը: Պետք է ընթանալ առանց սպասումների, հակառակ դեպքում դառն է դարավոր բարեշրջման կորցրած ժամանակի համար:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*19.* 


Այժմ ավարտենք համաչափելիության օրենքը: Շինարարը պետք է գիտենա, թե ինչպես ծանրաբեռնի շենքի սյուները:
Անհամաչափելիության հետևանքով տեղի են ունենում. փլուզում, սրբապղծություն, սուտ, դավաճանություն և բոլոր այլանդակ երևույթները:
Մի՞թե կարող է կանգուն մնալ այն շենքը, որտեղ ոջիլին հսկայի հատկություններ են շնորհում. որտեղ ավելի շատ կրակխառնիչ են փնտրում, քան Աստծոն. որտեղ հողմը համեմատվում է մոծակի թռիչքի հետ: Եղբայրության պայմաններն են՝ մտքի և արտահայտման լիակատար համաչափելիություն, - դա ճշմարտության գեղեցկության հենարանն է: Առանց լռելու և չափազանցելու, հեշտ է կյանքին վարժվել:
Ուշադրությամբ հետևում ենք, որպեսզի աշխատակիցների դրսևորումը համապատասխանի իրենց նշանակությանը: Տարբեր արարածները միայն այդ կերպ կարող են համագործակցել: Ըստ գեղեցկության լավագույն դատողությունը կլինի, քանզի գեղեցիկ չէ ասել. "Ես հյուր կընդունեմ հսկային արկղիկի մեջ" կամ "Արծիվը թռչում է հավի պես": Որքա՜ն հաճախ են ավերվում մարմիններն անհամաչափելիությամբ, ինչից հեշտորեն կարելի էր խուսափել փոքր ինչ ուշադիր լինելու դեպքում:



- - - - - - -



*20.* 


Կարդալով առաջարկված գրքերը, կայծեր կգտնեք: Մի արկղի մեջ դասավորեք Մայտրեայի մեծարման բեկորները: Ամբողջական քարի բերկորները Ես դասավորել եմ երկրի դեմքին: Նոր հրաշքը կհավաքի ժողովուրդներին, Մեր Ճառագայթը կցրի կասկածը: Սխրանքի կապերը նման են լաբորատորիայում աշխատանքի: Անհրաժեշտ հեղուկը չափելիս ձեռքը չի դողում, քանզի հետազոտողը գիտի, որ շաղ տված կաթիլը կարող է տունը պայթեցնել: Միայն հավատն ու խիզախությունն են անսասան պահում հետազոտողի ձեռքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*VIII


1.*


 Քրիստոսի ճառագայթը նույնքան գիտական է, որքան արևինը, բայց ամբոխի համար հասարակ մի իր գտնելն էլ արդեն իսկ հրաշք է: Մի՞թե ռասաների հերթափոխվելը հրաշք է: Մի՞թե Ուսուցիչների գալը հրաշք է: Մի՞թե Քրիստոսի հայտնությունը հրաշք է: Մի՞թե հրաշքի մասին դարեր առաջ մարգարեություններ են անում: Հրաշքը խախտում է ներդաշնակությունը, այն ժամանակ երբ տիեզերական իրադարձություններն ընդամենը հաստատում են բարեշրջումը:
Երազներն ու տեսիլքները նույնպես հրաշքներ չեն, այլ կյանքի թելեր, այլ հենց տեղի ունեցածի էության գիտակցումը, արտահայտված այնքանով, որ չդիպչեն կարմային: Եթե մարդիկ կարողանային առանց նախախնամությունների ընդունել երազներն ու նրանց գիտակցումը, նրանց ճանապարհը շատ ավելի կհեշտանար:
Նոր պատկերների դրսևորումը հաճախ այլանդակորեն բեկվում է: Հայելին կամ բազմացնում է, կամ ձգում, ասես մակերեսը դողում է արտասովոր ճնշումից:
Պետք է շրջահայացորեն վերաբերվել այսպես կոչված մղձավանջներին: - Նրանց նշանակությունը կարող է կարևոր լինել:



- - - - - - -



*2.* 


Կասեմ շատ կարևորը: Բարձրագույն կանոնը՝ "Քո Աստծով", - նոր աշխարհի Հիմքն է: Նախկինում կարդում էին. "Եվ իմ հոգին ցնծաց իմ Փրկիչ Աստծով", - իսկ այժմ կասեք. "Եվ իմ հոգին ցնծաց քո Փրկիչ Աստծով": Հանդիսավորությամբ հայտարարում եմ. դա է փրկությունը: "Քո Աստված կենդանի՛ է", - այդպես կասեք ամեն մեկին և, փոխանակվելով Աստծով, կգնաք դեպի միասնություն: Այնտեղ, որտեղ հնարավոր է խրվել, կարելի է քայլել թեթև, եթե առանց հերքման: Այնտեղ, որտեղ հնարավոր է խեղդվել, կարելի է անցնել, հիշատակելով "Քո Աստծոն": Այնտեղ, որտեղ նյութապաշտությունն է, միայն նրանով էլ կարելի է անցնել, բայց երկրի նյութը փառաբանելով մինչև Տիեզերք: Միայն թե, գլխավորը, երկրին կապված լինել պետք չէ:
Ինչի՞ համար է Քրիստոսի դժոխք այցելելու մասին լեգենդը: Ուսուցիչը դիմել է Եթերային աշխարհի ցածրագույն շերտերին և ասել է. "Ինչու՞ հողի մասին մտքերով ինքդ քեզ հավերժ կապել հողին": Եվ շատերը վրդովվեցին և ավելի վեր թռան:
Այդպես գտեք ամեն մեկի Աստծոն և փառաբանեք Նրան:
Կարելի է հասկանալ գիտակցությամբ, բայց կարևորը՝ ոգու ժպիտով:
Երբ ամենադժվարը հեշտ է դառնում, ինչպես թռչունների թռիչքը, նույնիսկ քարերը միասնանում են կամարի մեջ՝ և ամեն մեկին հայտնվում է Քրիստոս-Որմնադիրը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*3.* 


Հոգևորի համադրումը՝ ամենահազվագյուտ շնորհն է, հենց այն է վառում լույսն աշխարհի: Աշխարհի լույսի հետ ոչինչ համեմատելի չէ: Լույսն այրում է, բայց ճառագայթը նրա, միևնույն է, փնտրում են:



- - - - - - -



*4.* 


Պատգամ բոլորին՝ թշնամիներ մի սարքեք: Ճանաչեք թշնամիներին, զգուշացեք նրանցից, կանխարգելեք նրանց գործողությունները, բայց չարություն մի ունեցեք: Եվ եթե թշնամին կամավոր կգա ձեր երթիկի տակ, տաքացրեք նրան, քանզի մեծ է ձեր տանիքը և նոր եկածը ձեր տեղը չի զբաղեցնի: Իսկ եթե դժվար է խորին զգացմունքի ջանքերը փոխարինել, ուրեմն ծածկեք այն ձեր Լույսի ժպիտով:
Հին հնարովի հաշիվների զգացումը հիրավի անհամեմատելի է Վեհապետների Ծրագրի հետ: Քանզի եթե կշեռքի նժարին դնենք նրանց սկզբնաղբյուրի հետ  կատարած գործերը և ատելության ջանքերով մտածված հնարանքները, ուրեմն հնարանքներն ավելի ծանր կլինեն: Հանուն համաչափության մարդկանց համար անհրաժեշտ է ճիշտ տեղ գտնել, հակառակ դեպքում ստիպված կլինենք նույն ձայնով խոսել մոլորակի կենտրոնի և թանաքի բծի մասին: Միալար խաղացված պիեսը զզվանք է հարուցում, այդ պատճառով հրավիրում ենք հասկանալ համաչափության գործնականությունը:
Բայց եթե երկար խոսակցություն եք նկատում դատարկ կճեպի մասին, զրուցակցի ուշադրությունը սևեռեք ոչնչության անգործնականության վրա: Շատ մարդկանց հետ այդ կարգապահությունն անհրաժեշտ է:
Մի վախեցեք, եթե ձեզ խելագար համարեն, քանզի ձեզ համար բաց է ճանապարհը: Մի մոռացեք գովել թշնամիներին:
Վերջացնենք թշնամիների մասին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*5. 


Ժամկետների անհամաչափելիության մասին:* Օվկիանոսի ալիքի կողքին իրադարձությունների փոքրիկ առվակներ են տրվում:
Մի՞թե կարելի է խառնել առվակն օվկիանի հետ: Բայց երկրի երեսին միշտ շտապում են անձնականը խառնել համաշխարհայինի հետ: Ձեռքը զգում է կտորի հաստությունը, այդպես էլ ոգին պետք է տարբերի իրադարձությունների խորությունը:
Մի տարվեք իրադարձությունների թվացյալ մեծությամբ, քանզի հիմնական հանգույցների միջև կարող են բազմագույն տեսիլքներ լինել և առվակներն էլ երբեմն կարող են փոխել իրենց հունը:
Պատահականության պահը, կամ լռելը, կամ անառողջությունը չպետք է ներս մղվեն ալիքի մեջ: Այդպես, եթե ճամփորդը փոխում է ճանապարհը, դա չի նշանակում, թե նա շեղվել է ուղուց:
Հանգուցային ալիքի դրսևորումը վեր է հանում ակնթարթորեն, բայց ամեն ալիքից առաջ նավակն անշարժանում է: Ամենազգայուն նավակն ավելի ուժեղ կցնցվի, քանզի պայթյունի փոշին արդեն լցնում է մթնոլորտը:
Այդ պատճառով ժամկետների և իրադարձությունների համաչափելիությունը չպետք է մոռացվի:
Հատկապես հոսանքի արագացումը կարող է ազդել օրգանիզմի վրա: Իրադարձությունների բարդությունը երբեմն նույնիսկ ասես կտրում է թելը, բայց դա ընդամենը ժամանակավոր բան է, քանի օրգանիզմը մարսում է համաշխարհային հոսանքի կրկնակի բաժինը: Ֆիզիկական պայմանների համալիրը կարող է ուժեղացնել ֆիզիկական զգացումները՝ այդ ժամանակ պետք չէ հոգնել, քանզի օվկիանոսի ալիքների հաջորդականությունն արագանում է:



- - - - - - -



*6.* 


Հաջողության արագացումը, ինչպես նաև դանդաղացումը, ալիքաձև է գալիս, հետևաբար, նկատելով արագացման ալիքը, պետք է հասցնել նրա մեջ հնարավորինս շատ սերմեր գցել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*7.* 


Ուսուցիչների դրսևորման օրենքները կապված են ամբողջ մշակույթի ծրագրի հետ: Կարման փաթաթվում է ինչպես հինավուրց ձեռագիր և հեռացող երկրային հզորության նշանները սկսում են կայծկլտալ:
Ապագան գիտեցողներին ծանր է դիտարկել այդ մարող կայծկլտոցը: Վաղը կանգ է առել, ասես լինի երեկ: Եվ քայլը չափվում է ոչ թե ոտնաչափով,  այլ եռամյակով, ստացվում է քայլ Հսկաների, որոնց համար արդեն սարսափելի չէ հարյուրամյակների միջով անցնելը: Այդպես ոգու հոգեբանությունը ներթափանցում է երկիր:
Երկրային մարմինների համար ամեն հարյուրամյակ վտանգի է նման: Բայց ոգու կամուրջը ճշմարտության թևեր է տալիս:
Եռամյակների միջով քայլողներին երբեմն թվում է,  որ իրենք չեն ապրում: Առանձնահատուկ կերպով սլացող գունդը երբեմն թվում է անշարժ, քանզի նրա իներցիան շրջապատին չի համապատասխանում:



- - - - - - -



*8.* 


Ով ապագայի գիտելիք է կրում, համարձակորեն կարող է անցնել նույնիսկ անկայուն քարերի վրայով:
Հաջողություն է, երբ վերջը սքանչելի է: Հաջողություն է, երբ կարելի է սուզվել նոր ճանապարհի մեջ:
Ցանկությունն արդեն իսկ իրագործման մասն է: Արիաբար շարժվեք դեպի Լույս: Բաժանումը հանդիպման նախադուռն է: Սերգին էլ էր ասում. "Պետք է հեռանալ, այլ կերպ հանդիպել անհնար է":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*9.* 


Ցանկանում եմ հիշեցնել բարձրագույն քրմուհիների պաշտամունքի մասին: Կար քիմիական պատրաստուկների միջոցով նրանց բարձր վիճակի հասցնող  համակարգ, մեկ ուրիշն այդ վիճակին էր հասցնում հիպնոսական հոսանքներով; կային նաև հմայանքների և մեխանիկական պտույտների ցածրագույն աստիճաններ: Հետո սկսվում էր ինքնախորասուզումը քնի շեմին կամ փայլուն առարկայի վրա կենտրոնանալու միջոցով:
Ամենաբարձրը համարվում էր ներսից, առանց որևէ տեսանելի պայմանների բխող գիտելիքը:
Ձեր աչքերի առջև իրականացող համաշխարհային բարեշրջման ճանապարհն այլ պայմաններ է դնում, և գալիս է ժամանակը, երբ ոգու հաշվին պետք է սաստիկ կրճատել հոգեկան ուժերը: Վերջին տասնամյակի ընթացքում բնության ցածրագույն շերտերն այնքան են տիրել հոգեկան ցածրագույն արտահայտումներին, որ բարեշրջմանը վտանգ է սպառնում:
Ոչ թե ուրվականների և կուտակումների ցածրագույն շերտերով, այլ Բարձրագույն Ոլորտների համախմբմամբ:



- - - - - - -



*10. 


Այժմ ընկալման օղակների մասին:* Եթե սրատեսության օղակները գալիս են կենտրոնախույս, ընկալման օղակները կենտրոնաձիգ են գալիս: Խորհրդանիշներից ու մշուշոտ ուրվագծերից նրանք պարուրաձև ընթանում են դեպի սուր փաստը: Հստակակոչ, հստակատեսություն, հստակալսողություն, հստակաըմբռնում, հստակասխրանք, հստակաիմացություն:
Պետք է հասկանալ, որ փաստը՝ կոչի դասին չի պատկանում, քանզի կոչի սուր գործունեությունը կարող է հասկացված չլինել և միայն կուժեղացնի վտանգը:
Նսեմացնող ոչինչ չեմ ցանկանում ասել նրանց մասին, ում անհրաժեշտ է կոչը, բայց փաստը նրանց ձեռքին կարող էր նմանվել զենքի հետ վարվել չիմացողի ձեռքին գտնվող զենքի զարկին:
Իհարկե, կոչի սահմանը շատ հարաբերական է, բայց երբ արդեն կարելի է անցնել ըմբռնման օղակին, Մենք շատ ենք ուրախանում:
Ամեն օղակ քարավանի է նման: Իհարկե, քարավանը մեկ ձիուց ավել բեռ է տանում, բայց մեկ ձին կարող է կասեցնել ամբողջ շարժումը: Երկչոտությունը կամ սխալ քայլը կարող է շեղել ճանապարհը: Այդ պատճառով սխրանքի և հստակասխրանքի հասկացությունները շատ են տարբեր: Սխրանքի կայծը կարելի է կասեցնել, բայց հստակասխրանքի կրակն՝ անհնար է: Հստակասխրանքի բոցը կարող է ծածանվել Տիեզերական հողմերից, բայց գլխից հանել դրանք անհնար է: Ուրեմն հասկացեք, թե ինչու խորհրդանիշը որոշակի իմաստով անհրաժեշտ է որպես պայմանական նշան, իսկ հետո անհանդուրժելի է դառնում և սկսում է պոկվել կճեպի նման:
Ինչպես ոլորտների երաժշտություն, Անծայրածիրության և Անկրկնելիության ճանապարհներին հնչում է գոյությունը: Ինչպես թռչունը սկզբում կթպրտա և հետո կթռչի, այնպես  խոսքը սկզբում կցայտի Մեր Շեփորից և հետո միայն կարող է հաստատվել: Թաքնագիտորեն առաջին պահը կրկնողությունից կարևոր է: Բայց երբ կարելի է նկատել Շեփորի եռումը, այն հրամանից ավելի վառ է փայլում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*11.* 


Արդեն ասել եմ ձեզ, որ Աշխարհի Մայրը թաքցնում է Իր Անունը: Արդեն ցույց եմ տվել, թե ինչպես է Աշխարհի Մայրը ծածկում Իր Դեմքը: Արդեն հիշատակել եմ Բուդդայի և Քրիստոսի Մոր մասին:
Իհարկե, այժմ ժամանակն է մատնանշել, որ Վեհապետների համար ընդհանուր Մայրը՝ ոչ թե խորհրդանիշ է, այլ Քրիստոսի և Բուդդայի Մորը ներկայացնող Կանացի Սկզբի Մեծագույն Դրսևորում:
Նա, ով ուսուցանել և ձեռնադրել է Նրանց սխրանքի: Հին ժամանակներից ի վեր Աշխարհի Մայրը սխրանքի է ուղարկում: Մարդկության պատմության միջով Նրա ձեռքն անխզելի թել է անց կացնում:
Սինայի կողքին հնչում էր Նրա ձայնը: Ընդունված էր Կալիի պատկերը, Իսիդայի հիմքը, Իշտարը: Ատլանտիդայից հետո, երբ հարված էր հասցվել ոգու պաշտամունքին, Աշխարհի Մայրը սկսեց նոր թել հյուսել, որը կփայլի ներկայում:
Կարելի է շատ օրինակներ բերել, երբ նույնիսկ բարձր Մոգերն անսպասելի հետևանքներ և նյութի ցածր շերտերում հիմքեր գտնելու ցանկություն են թողել իրենցից հետո:
Այդպիսի աղավաղումը սխալմամբ կարող էր համարվել բանականության փոխանցք և երկար ժամանակով կասեցնել շփումն այլ աշխարհների հետ: 
Այժմ մեխանիկորեն որոնում են արդեն ոգուն վիճակվածը:
Ապագա դարաշրջանի ուսմունքն է լինելու ոգու և բանականության միավորումը:
Մոլորակների ընթացքը թույլ է տալիս արագացնել շփումն աշխարհների միջև, և մարդկային ոգու զարգացումը կընթանա նոր ուղիներով:



- - - - - - -



*12.* 


Լուսատուները թույլ են տալիս արագացնել մարդկության ճանապարհը: Եվ հիմա նորից՝ *Աշխարհի Մոր մասին:* - Մայրը գեղեցկություն է; աշխարհը՝ ինքնազոհաբերություն է; հենց այդ երկու հիմքերով բացվում են դարպասները:
Կամուրջը մոլորակների միջև, ռասաների բոլորապտույտների կրճատումն այս երկու հիմքերի մեջ են:
Ինչի՞ հանար է աստիճանականության ուղին, եթե միայն պայծառացումն է վեր հանում սահմաններից: Դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհ տանող ճանապարհն իմացողը լրաբերին սովորաբար դիմավորում է երկրից հեռանալուց հետո:  Այդ լրաբերին ազատագրվածն ասում է, ընտրու՞մ է արդյոք նա նոր ճանապարհ, թե՞ նախընտրում է նորից օգնել երկրին: Իհարկե, շատերը գերադասում են նոր ճանապարհ, բայց այստեղ մնալ որոշողներ էլ կան: 
Հիրավի, ավելի լավ է սպասել բուսական աշխարհում և շրջանցել միջատներին:
Կարելի է նույնիսկ մի ամբողջ մոլորակ շրջանցել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*13.* 


Այժմ, Մարսի մեզ մոտենալու ծանր օրերին, երբ անհանգստացնում են անցյալի ցածր հոսանքները, Մենք միայն ապագայի մասին ենք մտածում:
Մոլորակների չտեսնված շեղումներն օգնում են գիտակցության արթնացմանը: Տարածությունը խտանում է, և Մարսի ճառագայթը կխեղդվի Աշխարհի Մոր լույսի մեջ:



- - - - - - -



*14.* 


Բուժարար, ասա հիվանդներին. գինի օգտագործելը կիսով չափ փոքրացնում է ձեր հաջողությունը, թմրադեղերի ընդունումը խլում է ձեր կենսունակության երեք քառորդը:
Իհարկե, Իմ դեղարանը պիտանի չէ թմրադեղերի համար: Իմ դեղերն ընդունելուց առաջ երեք տարի պետք է անց կացնել պրանայի մեջ:



- - - - - - -



*15.* 


Մորիան շատ մագնիսներ է թողել երկրի վրա, այդ պատճառով ասում եմ՝ Իմ ճանապարհով գնալը հեշտ է: Բարձրագույն մոլորակների հետ միանալու համար աշխատանքը պահանջում է, որ մոլորակների վրա գիտակցված աշխատանքի մեջ ներդաշնակության հասած ոգիներ լինեն: Սովորաբար հարցումը ներքևից է, իսկ պատասխանը վերևից: Որքան ավելի բարձր, այնքան ավելի շատ են միացումները: Ստեղծված մեկուսացվածությունը պետք է վերջապես մտցվի դատողությունների շրջանակ: Հակառակ դեպքում ոչ միայն Երկիրը, այլև Մարսն ու Սատուրնն էլ հետ են մնում զարգացման մեջ:
Ինչու Յուպիտեր են գնում շատ քչերն ընդամենը, այն դեպքում երբ Երկրի մթնոլորտը վճռականորեն ծանրաբեռնված է:
Ցանկանում եմ ասել՝ սիրելի ճամփորդներ, նայեք վեր, և եթե, Երկրի պատրանքների փոխարեն, կցանկանաք ավելի հեռու թռչել, ուրեմն թևեր էլ կաճեն: Ընդ որում, նույն խղճուկ խրճիթներով դուք ողողել եք ամբողջ եթերային ոլորտը: Նույն զրպարտանքները, նույն ցնորական ծխելը, բայց դուք մոռացել եք, որ ձեր ուրվականներից խեղդող ծխահոտ է գալիս: Արևի ճառագայթները մարում են ձեր բթացման խնջույքների մեջ: Դատարկ մարմինները միայն դատարկ մարմիններ են ստեղծում:
Բայց պատկերացրեք՝ եթե ուրվականները ձգտեին սքանչելի շարժում ստեղծել, ուրեմն ճառագայթները կդադարեին սանիտար հանդիսանալ և կփոխակերպվեին լույսի ճառագայթների:
Հենց միտքն է արարում երկրի սահմաններից դուրս, հետևաբար սովորեք կառավարել ձեր մտքերը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*16.* 


Գիտակից զարգացած ոգու համար եթերային ոլորտում գտնվելու ժամանակը կարող էր սահմանափակվել քառասուն օրվա տարածքով, բայց տարբեր երկրային պայմաններ այդ ժամանակահատվածը շարունակեցին մինչև անվերջություն: Երկրից նրանց ետևից հնչող դժբախտ կարեկցանքը կապում է նրանց:
Այդ հետևանքն ամենից լավ պատկերված է Ղովտի մասին լեգենդում: Նոր կյանքի համար նրանք դուրս եկան քաղաքից, ընդամենը մի պայման էր դրված նրանց առջև՝ հետ չնայել, բայց Ղովտի կինը հետ նայեց և կապեց իրեն երկրի հետ: Կրոնն ասում է. հայրերի մոտ գնացողը՝ նրանց հետ կլինի; հրեշտակների մոտ գնացողը՝ նրանց հետ կլինի; Աստծո մոտ գնացողը՝ Նրա հետ կլինի: Նշանակում է, ով իրեն առավել մեծ շարժում է նախատեսել, լավագույն նվաճումներ է ստանում: Հետևաբար, երկրից հեռացողի համար լավագույն բարեմաղթանքը կլինի՝ շտապիր, առանց հետ նայելու:
Իսկ ինչպե՞ս լինել մոտիկների հետ: Բայց որքան ավելի բարձր դառնաս, այնքան ավելի լավ և մոտիկ կտեսնես նրանց: Իհարկե, սովորական բան է վերջին մոտիկների հապաղումը, այդ պատճառով եթերային ոլորտի ժամանակաշրջանի կրճատումը կախված է ճիշտ կոոպերացիայից:
Որքան բարձր, այնքան ավելի հաճելի է գտնվելը, և մտավորի սահմանին ոգին կարող է հանգստանալ, քանզի այնտեղ ոգին արդեն ենթարկված է բարձր ձգողականություններին: Բայց գիտակցաբար է պետք շրջանցել ցածրագույն շերտերը: Պետք է, որ գիտակցության պայթյունը կարողանա հնարավորինս հեռու նետել ոգու միջուկին: Այդ պատճառով այդքան կարևոր է անցման պահը, որպեսզի քեզ բարձրագույն շերտեր ուղարկես: Շատ դժվար է, սկզբում կառչելով ցածրագույն շերտերից, հետո վեր բարձրանալ:
Եթե ոգու վիճակը թույլ է տալիս, շատ ավելի լավ է ներվերի ճառագայթման վերջին բռնկումն օգտագործել թռիչքի համար, այդպես ցածրագույն շերտերը կնվազեն: Կարևոր է ոչնչացնել ցածր շերտերի մթնոլորտը, որը երկրի վրա այլևս չի ճնշի: Վերևի և ներքևի կոոպերացիան արագ արդյունքներ կտա: 
Ճիշտ է նշված առանց գիտակցություն անցման մասին: Դրան հեշտ է օգնել. եթե նախապես ամրապնդվի բարձր թռիչքի ցանկությունը, այդ ժամանակ ներվերի ճառագայթումը համարյա ինքնաբերաբար է գործում:
Շատ օգտակար են հոգու դեգերումների մասին աղոթքները, բայց մի բան է սխալ նրանց մեջ՝ նրանք հանգստության մասին են պնդում, այն դեպքում երբ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ պնդել՝ շտապի՛ր: Կարդալ և հիշել սա անհրաժեեշտ է ամեն մեկին, - այն կօգնի ոչ միայն քեզ, այլև համաշխարհային ոլորտին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*IX



1.* 


Ապագայի համար աշխատանքի դրսևորումը կվերափոխի ներկան: Եթե մարդիկ հասկանային, որ գոյություն ունի միայն ապագան, կոոպերացիան կմոտենար: Կա իմացության երկու տեսակ. մեկն՝ արտահայտված է խոսքերով, մյուսն՝ ավելի ճշգրիտ, հասկացվող ոգով, բայց խոսքերի մեջ չներդրված: Խոսքերով նույնիսկ չի կարելի բացատրել, թե ինչպես է այդ ըմբռնումը տեղի ունենում, բայց այն հիրավի սքանչելի է: Մեր փորձերն ու թռիչքները զգայագիտության են բերում: Եվ եթե ոգու նուրբ մարմինը խանգարում է թափանցել հայտնի ոլորտներից այն կողմ, ուրեմն ոգու հրավառությունը շատ բաների հետ առնչվում է Տիեզերքի հետագա փայլքով:
Հիմար և կոպիտ կլիներ անհարթ խոսքերով փոխանցել իմացության Լույսը: Նույնքան ծիծաղելի է դա, որքան անհեթեթ են պայմանական անվանումները:
Մի բան կարող եմ շշնջալ, որ ճշմարիտ եք ըմբոստանում նվազեցնելու դեմ, կանխազգալով անձնական թռիչքների միջոցով իմացություն ձեռք բերելու հնարավորությունը:



- - - - - - -



*2.* 


Համարում եմ, որ կարելի է բացատրել տարերային ոգիների հրաշքը: Նրանց ձևը կախված է ձգտումների պայմաններից; ընկնելով մարդկանց տեսադաշտ, նրանք կլանվում են մարդկային ձևի կողմից: Մարդը նրանց մարդկային մարմնի մեջ կտեսնի; կենդանիները կտեսնեն նրանց որպես կենդանիներ, քանզի նրանք մարմին չունեն: Երաշխավորում եմ, որ սարսափելի կամ սքանչելի ձևերը կախված են նյարդային ռեֆլեքսներից: Տարերքների ներուժը միշտ պատրաստ է պատասխանել կրկնապատկված արտացոլմամբ և ուժեղացնել որոշակի ուղղությամբ մեր կատարած առաքումը:
Պետք չէ մտածել, որ տարերային ոգիները՝ Մեր ծնած երևույթն են: Ավելի ճիշտ է նրանց դրսևորումը դինամիտի ամբարի հետ շփման դեպքում լարման կայծ անվանել, և այդ կայծի գիտակցությունը բռնկվում է մարդկային ոգու հետ շփումից: Իհարկե, նրանց աստիճանները տարբեր են, ինչպես տարբեր է դինամիտի էներգիայի լարումը:
Այդ էներգիայի լարումը կարելի է հրահրել մեխանիկորեն, բայց այն պատճառով ենք Մենք դեմ այդ մոգությանը, որ այն խախտում է տարերային ալիքների ճշգրտությունը և լիքն է հակադարձ հարվածներով: Այդ էներգիայից կարելի է օգտվել *սովորական երկրային պայմաններից դուրս:*
Ճառագայթները կարող են տարերքների ալիքները հավասարակշռության բերել:
Իհարկե, դուք էլ եք նրանցից օգտվում, բայց քանի դեռ դա ոգուց եկող ազդեցություն է, այն ավելի քիչ է վտանգավոր:
Հեշտ է շատ ֆաբրիկաներ մոգության կիզակետ դարձնել:
Իհարկե, սովորական խոսքերով դժվար է փոխանցել տարերքների կոոպերացիան: Այսպիսով, դինամոմեքենան և դյութված օղակը գիտական հիմքեր ունեն: Իհարկե, մարդիկ հիմա այնքան եռանդով են աշխատում չարի հանքերում, որ անհնար է նրանց հասանելի դարձնել մոտակա հնարավորությունները: 
Երկու Սկիզբների բախումն անխուսափելի է, և որքան շուտ, այնքան լավ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*3.*


 Տարերքների ոգիները գալիս են միանալու մարդու հետ: Ցածրագույն ձևերի գիտակցությունը նրանք անցնում են տարերքների մեջ, և այդ պատճառով հնարավոր են մինչև մարդկային գիտակցություն աճի բացառիկ դեպքեր: Ինչպես նաև մարդն էլ բացառիկ դեպքերում կարող է շրջանցել մի ամբողջ մոլորակ: Բայց, իհարկե, խստիվ ծրագրավորելով, գլխավոր ծավալը կարելի է տեղավորել սկզբնական ձևերի մեջ:
Դուք գիտեք, թե որքան տարբեր են բարեշրջումները: Հասկացումը կարելի է ավելի լայն ընդունել: Տարերքների մասին կարելի է հատուկ զրուցել՝ շատ է գեղեցիկ այդ ոլորտը:



- - - - - - -



*4.* 


Կառուցման ուղին գրավում է, բայց կարելի է երաշխավորել, որ ինքնամոռացման աստիճանները նույնպես ուրախություն կբերեն: Հատկապես Տիեզերքի գեղեցկությունն է գիտակցության մեջ մոտեցնում ինքնամոռացումը:
Տիեզերական միայնության գիտակցությունն ուղիղ ճանապարհների գիտակցությունն է ընդամենը, քանզի միայն այդ գիտակցությամբ մարդը կարող է թռչել այլ աշխարհներ, օգնելով ուրիշներին միայն հանուն նրանց:



- - - - - - -



*5.* 


Թող մրրկասյուները մթագնեն օդը, նրանց խարամի միջից շողում է  արծաթը ծնվող, որը պիտի ոգեշնչի երկրի գույները:
Խուճապի ճնշման տակ կարող են դժվար րոպեներ լինել, քանզի մի ամբողջ աշխարհամասի հրաբուխը հզոր է:
Հին ժամանակներից ի վեր խուճապի պահին առաջարկվում էր կրկնել մի կարճ կոչ և կրկնողության հարվածներով դիմակայել ազդեցությունների ալիքին: Հետո այդ միջոցը փոխակերպվեց կրոնական խոսքերի անիմաստ կրկնողության, - բայց և այնպես սկզբունքը մնացել է:  Եվ սակայն երբեմն մեր ոգին ինչ-որ կրկնողություններ և թվարկումներ է պահանջում:
Քրմության լավագույն ժամանակներում ընտրված էին _Ադոնայ, Իշտար, Հալլելու-յահ  և Աում_   խոսքերը: Նմանապես կիրառվում էր այբուբենի կամ թվերի կրկնողությունը: Իհարկե, փաստացի ուժն ինքը ոչ թե խոսքի մեջ է, այլ ալիքների ստեղծման: Բանն այն է, որ երբեմն ոգու կանչով կարելի է օգտակար ալիք ստեղծել: Բայց սովորույթները նման են մահացման, և նույնիսկ ուժեղ միջոցը դադարում է գործել:
Երբեմն մրրիկների ժամանակ կարելի է սեփական վնասազերծված ալիք ստեղծել:
Երբ թունավոր շնչառությունը պատրաստ է դիպչել քեզ, ավելի լավ է այդ պահին արտաշնչես: Նմանապես կամքի ուժով կարելի է երևակայական պաշտպանիչ քող ստեղծել: Գաղտնության ժամանակ քրմուհիներն անտեսանելի քողով փաթաթվում էին այնպես, որ դադարում էին տեսնել ու լսել, ասես կտրելով գոյության թելը, - դա յուրովի մաքվել էր՝ մթնոլորտի խուճապով համակված լինելու պահերին:
Հիշեցնում եմ պաշտպանական ալիքի գաղտնության մասին, քանզի այն իր սկիզբն Ասիայում է առել: Մարդկության համար անհրաժեշտ են նոր ճանապարհներ, և Եթերային աշխարհի պատուհանը պետք է բաց լինի: Իմաստունը մրսում է հողմակոծված երկրի վրա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*6.* 


Ասել եմ, ասում եմ և կասեմ՝ Օգնեք կառուցել Իմ Երկիրը: Եվ հիշեք Մեր այդ խնդիրը ոչ թե տաքության ու առատության մեջ, այլ ցրտի մեջ և դժվար պահին:
Ասված է, կլինեն արիություն ցուցաբերելու դեպքեր, կլինեն սուր զառիվայրեր, և անցնել դրանք կարելի է միայն Ուսուցչի Անվանբ:
Կասեն. "Տաք է կրակի մոտ", - պատասխանեք. "Դեպի ցուրտն եմ շտապում":
Կասեն. "Լավ մուշտակ է սա", - պատասխանեք. "Քայլելու համար երկար է շատ":
Կասեն. "Գոցեք աչքերդ", - պատասխանեք. "Պահակին դա չի կարելի":
Կարող եք անցնել կամուրջն ուժով անսասան, և դժվարության պահին հիշեք Մեր խնդրանքը, քանզի Ծրագիրը սքանչելի է, ինչպես տարերքների փայլքը:
Տարերքը տարածքային նյութ է, անկշռելի և անչափելի, կիսաանկերպ բյուրեղներ, այսպես կոչված տարերային դրսևորումների տեսքով: Չարտահայտված ոգու էությունը սնուցում է տարածության նյութին: Մարդու մասին ասում են. ծնվում է և մեռնում; տարերային ոգու մասին կարելի է ասել. կբռնկվի և կհանգչի: Ինչպես նետ, դրսևորված ոգու գիտակցությունը մխրճվում է տարերքների նյութի մեջ և, ինչպես մագնիս, հավաքում է հալված հումքը: Տարերային ոգու ծնունդը դրսևորված գիտակցության շփումով է պայմանավորված: Հիրավի՛ անընդգրկելի է կոոպերացիան:
Ոգու և որակը, և արտաքինը, և հարաշարժությունը կախված են ստեղծողի ոգուց: Այդ պատճառոով չարամտությունը դատապարտվում է, որպես այլանդակության նախահայր: Տարածության նյութի մեջ գիտակցության ուժը համապատասխան ռեֆլեքս է արտադրում: Եվ տարածության բռնկվող կիզակետերը մնում են մոտ ստեղծողին: Չնչին գիտակցությունը կծնի մարող կայծեր, բայց աճի ներուժ ունեցող գիտակցությունը կարող է հսկաներ արտադրել: Բարու և չարի ֆաբրիկա, - ահա թե ինչու է այդքան կարևոր մտքի որակը:
Այդպես կերտել ենք Մենք տարածության կյանքի բարեշրջման կտավը և կարող ենք խնդրել մարդկությանը՝ եղեք ավելի լավը և մի աղտոտեք սքանչելի Լույսի ալիքները: Տարերքների ոլորտները շլացուցիչ սքանչելի են, և դրանք աղտոտելը նման է հրաշալի ծաղկի ոչնչացմանը:
Եվ տարածության նյութի վիճակը, նոր ճառագայթների համակցություններով թափանցված, թույլ է տալիս սկսել նոր դարաշրջանը: Ամբողջ Բարիքը հավաքել է պետք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*7.* 


Օրհնյալը մի առակ պատմեց Օրենքի Անիվի մասին: - Հմուտ գրագրի մոտ եկավ մի հարգարժան մարդ և հանձնարարեց արտագրել մի դիմում դեպի Աստված, ինչի համար նա բավական մագաղաթ էր բերել: 
Նրանից հետո  եկավ մեկ ուրիշ մարդ և հանձնարարեց արտագրել սպառնալիքներով լի մի նամակ, կարգադրելով ավարտել արագ:
Վերջինիս հաճոյանալու համար գրագիրը խախտեց հերթականությունը և շտապեց արտագրել նամակը, ընդ որում շտապելիս սխալմամբ վերցրեց առաջին պատվերի կաշին: Սպառնացողը շատ գոհ մնաց և վազեց իր չարությունը զեղելու:
Հետո եկավ առաջին պատվիրատուն և, նայելով մագաղաթին, ասաց. "Ու՞ր է կաշին, որը ես եմ տվել": Լսելով, թե ինչ է տեղի ունեցել, նա ասաց. "Աղոթքի համար տրված կաշին իր վրա կրում էր կատարելի լինելու օրհնանքը, այն ժամանակ երբ սպառնալիքի համար բերված կաշին զուրկ էր ազդեցությունից: Ով մարդ սխալական, խախտելով ժամկետների օրենքը, դու աղոթքը զրկեցիր ուժից, որը պետք է օգներ հիվանդին, և դրա հետ մեկտեղ, գործի գցեցիր սպառնալիքները, որոնք լիքն են անլսելի հետևանքներով: Կորչեց իմ մագաղաթն օրհնող Արքատի աշխատանքը, կորչեց  չարն ուժից զրկող Արքատի աշխատանքը: Դու աշխարհ բաց թողեցիր մի չար անեծք, և այն անխուսափելիորեն քեզ է վերադառնալու: Հենց նոր դու շեղեցիր ճանապարհից Օրենքի Անիվը, և այն ոչ թե կառաջնորդի քեզ, այլ կփակի քո ճամփան":
Մի գրեք օրենքներ մեռած կաշվի վրա, որոնք կգողանա առաջին իսկ գողը: Կրեք օրենքները ոգում, և Աստծո շնչառությունը, թեթևացնելով ձեր ուղին, Օրենքի Անիվը ձեր առջևում կտանի: Մի ամբողջ աշխարհ դժբախտության մեջ կարող է ներգրավել գրագրի անհավատարմությունը:



- - - - - - -



*8.* 


Իմ ճառագայթը ոգու նշանն է արտահայտում և զգում է դաժան մարտը:
Նոր Աշխարհը կարելի է պատկերացնել որպես ոգու վիճակահանություն; կարելի է ճանաչել այն ըստ գիտելիքի նշանակության: Ոգու զսպանակը առողջություն է բերում:  Տարիները սլանում են, ոգուն գետնախարիսխ բերելով: Ոգին կանչում է քրմությանը և նրա նշանը փոխակերպում է մարդու ճակատագրի հանեպ հոգևոր զարմանքի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*9.* 


Բարեկամնե'րս: Չորս քար տեղադրեք ձեր գործողությունների հիմքում: *Առաջին*  -  Վերարքայությանը երկրպագելը: *Երկրորդ* -  Միասնության գիտակցումը: *Երրորդ*  - Համաչափելիության գիտակցումը: *Չորրորդ* - "Քո Աստծով" կանոնի կիրառումը:
Առաջինը հաստատելու համար - վկայակոչեք ձեր ամբողջ սերը: Վերհիշեք ձեր մանկության լավագույն ժպիտները, արևի ամենավառ ճառագայթները և թռչունների առաջին երգը պատուհանից այն կողմ:
Երկրորդի համար - զգեստավորվեք օրվա զենքով, դուրս հանեք ձեր գործողությունների զրահը և մի կում զգաստ ջրով թարմացրեք ձեր ընկալումը:
Երրորդի համար - Ձեր աշխատասենյակում ընտրեք ամենաբարձր և ուղղաբերձ գիծը և անվանակոչեք այն Ծրագրի չափով: Բոլոր դժգոհությունները, անբավարարվածությունն ու հոգնածությունը մտովի դրեք խաղաղ Ծրագրի չափերի վրա, և, համեմատելով, նույնիսկ ամենափոքր տեղ չեք գտնի ցնորական տրամադրությունների համար:
Չորրորդի համար - պատկերացրեք ձեզ աստղային աշխարհի ամբողջ անսահմանությունը: Հիրավի բազում տներ ունի Հայրը, նրանցից ո՞րն արատավորենք: Հիշելով տվյալ կանոնը, պատկերացրեք, թե ինչպես արգելված տնից լույս աշխար եք դուրս գալիս: Այդպես ձեզ կգա ամենն, ինչի կարիքն ունեք:
Առաջին քարի վրա նկարեք - *Աղավնուն:* Երկրորդի վրա -* Զինվորին:* Երրորդի վրա - *Հիմնասյունը:* Չորրորդի վրա - *Արևը:*



- - - - - - -



*10.* 


Իմ Խոսքերի մեջ կարող էիք նկատել ինչ-որ չհասկացվածություններ կամ առանձին բառեր, որոնք այնքան էլ պարզ չեն այսօրվա համար; հիշեք առաջնորդության՝ կարմային չդիպչելու պայմանը:
Բարու զգացումը պետք է հուշի, թե ինչպես տեղադրել ճանապարհամերձ ուղենիշները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*10.* 


Իմ Խոսքերի մեջ կարող էիք նկատել ինչ-որ չհասկացվածություններ կամ առանձին բառեր, որոնք այնքան էլ պարզ չեն այսօրվա համար; հիշեք առաջնորդության՝ կարմային չդիպչելու պայմանը:
Բարու զգացումը պետք է հուշի, թե ինչպես տեղադրել ճանապարհամերձ ուղենիշները:



- - - - - - -



*11.* 


Ավելի լավ է ձգտել, ամեն մեկն իր ճանապարհն ունի: Օգտակար է օրգանիզմը լարել դեպի Ուսուցչի Ուսմունքի ընկալումը:
Մեր Ճառագայթն աշխատում է անընդմեջ, բայց ոգու կենտրոնացումն անհրաժեշտ է: Ուսուցչի ցուցմունքներն ավելի լավ է փնտրել կյանքի տարբեր դրսևորումներում: Լավ է աղոթել կարողանալը: Աղոթքը կամ հոգևոր զրույցը՝ բարձրագույն արտահայտում է, բայց անհրաժեշտ են մտավոր նրբաճաշակություն և հոգևոր ամրություն:
Շփման ունակությունը վտանգավոր է և կարող է, ինչպես թմրադեղերը, հասցնել օրգանիզմի թուլացման:



- - - - - - -



*12.* 


Հաճախ ոգու կարգոկանոնն ու չափի զգացողությունը չի հերիքում մարդկանց: Գալիք նվաճումների բանալին՝ ամենադժվար աստիճանն է ճանապարհի վրա: Այդ պատճառով շատ սկսնակներ Հասյալի ուղին տաժանակրություն են համարում: Անպատվաբեր կարծիք է, բայց գերադասում եմ ոգու ցուցմունքի խստությունը:
Իզիդայի գաղտնություններում ձեռնադրվողներին լավ հայտնի է հոգևոր դատարկության զգացումն օծվելուց առաջ:
Օծվելու նախորդ գիշերը ձեռնադրվողին փակում էին հատուկ մի տեղ, որտեղ նա ապրում էր հուսահատության ամբողջ թասը և, զգալով ոգու մահացու թախիծը, իր հագուստն էր պատառոտում:
Լուսաբացից առաջ նա ընկնում էր առանձնահատուկ թմրության մեջ, և լուսաբացին, երբ արևը լուսավորում էր տաճարի սյուները և պատարագիչներն առավոտյան աղոթքն էին երգում, Գերագույն Սպասավորը բացում էր դուռը,  արթնացնում էր ձեռնադրվողին և տանում էր նրան մի շլացուցիչ սենյակ, որտեղ նա ստանում էր նոր անուն և ծնվում էր ոգու հիացմունքի համար:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*X*



*1.* 


Հայտնի աստիճանների վրա մաքուր տեղն անհրաժեշտ է: Ոգու հիգիենան մարմնի հիգիենա է ենթադրում: Մարդկային գոլորշիացումները վնասակար են հոգևոր կյանքի որոշ կողմի համար:
Ծիսական լոգանքները պետք է հասկացվեն թե բառացիորեն, և թե որպես խորհրդանիշ:
Բոլոր գաղտնությունների բարձրագույն և վերջին գործողությունը հատկանշվում էր ծիսականության բացակայությամբ: Հաճախ օծողն ասում էր նորադարձին. "Ահա դու եկել ես ինձ մոտ Գաղտնիքով զինված, բայց ի՞նչ կարող եմ տալ քեզ ես, երբ եզրափակող պսակը քո մեջ է պահպանվում: Նստիր, բաց արա վերջին դարպասը: Իսկ ես աղոթքով կթեթևացնեմ քո վերջին համբարձումը":



- - - - - - -



*2.* 

Թող Սուրբ Գրաալի լավագույն զինվորները հավաքվեն սխրանքի: Բոլոր ուրախություններից ավելի վեր է սխրանքի ժպիտը: Ժպտալով, ընդունեք սխրանքով մկրտությունը: Ժպտալով, արտասանեք հրմանը խստագույն: Ձեր հետևից գալիս է Ուսուցիչը: Մարտի մեջ նա նեցուկ կլինի ձեր աջին և Խորհրդի ժամանակ ցույց կտա որոշում:
Ամենուր ձեր հետևից պահապաններ են գալիս: Ժամանակը թռչում է, շտապեք ապահովվել գիտելիքով: Ուրախությա՛մբ ընդունեք սխրանքի խստությունը:



- - - - - - -



*3.* 


Ուրախ թրթռում էր օդը լուսադեմի, երբ Բուդդան հասանեց Տիեզերքի մեծությունը և Վեհապետ Քրիստոսն աղոթեց Գեթսեմանի այգում:



- - - - - - -



*4.* 


Քիչ են աշխատակիցները. մարդիկ, ընկնելով հրաշքների հետևից, կորցրեցին Առաջնորդող Ձեռքը: Նորից աշխարհ ենք գալիս: Նորից ոգու ապացույցներ ենք բերում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*5.* 


Ավելի լավ է գիտենալ մարդկության թուլությունները, քան սնվել մտքի ստեղծած պատկերներով: Ծանր է ճշմարտությունը, բայց ժամանակն է գիտենալ, որ աշխարհը բնակեցված է ստվերներով: Արհավիրքից առաջ միշտ միայն ստվերներն են քայլում: Մուրճը բարձացված է, սարսափելի է ոգին մոռացած ստվերների պարը:
Ստվերները, որ անիմաց են, ստվերները, որ կորցրել են, Նոր Աշխարհի մասին ոչինչ չգիտեն: Զգում եմ, ընկնելու է թշնամու ճամբարը: Զգում եմ, պաճուճանքի ոսկին մթնելու է: Զգում եմ, ատելի է դառնալու զվարճանքների տաճարը: Մեր ճամփան լուսավոր է:



- - - - - - -



*6.* 


Մարդկային մեխանիզմը բարդ է՝ դա հատուկ գիտակցական բարեշրջում է: Գիտակցության ծննդի պահից սկսած, չկա այլևս ընդհանուր բարեշրջում: Ամեն ինչ կառուցված է տեսակների անվերջանալի բազմազանության վրա: Ընդհանուր օրենքները դժվարությամբ են հիմնվում: Նույնիսկ այնպիսի հիմնական օրենքները, ինչպիսիք են կատարելության օրենքն ու փոխհատուցման օրենքը, չեն կարող արտահայտվել մեկ բանաձևով:
Գրքային հայտարարություններն իրականում այնքան էլ պարզ բան չեն, միայն հատուկ կերպով լուսավորված միտքը կարող է թափանցել մարդու բարեշրջման կառուցվածքի ներսը: Այդ հարցի վրա շատ նիզակներ են կոտրվել: Բայց դուռը թակել կարելի է:



- - - - - - -



*7.* 


Այսօր դժվար է պատկերացնել Ալեքսանդրիայի անկումը: Անցման ժամանակաշրջանի տարիները նույնիսկ ավելի լավ է չհիշել:
Այն ժամանակների կրոնական սնահավատության տեսիլքների առջև մարդու սարսափ է գալիս: Օրիգենեսը քայլում էր Հին Աշխարհի դեռևս տաք ածուխների վրայով:
Գիտենալով Հիսուսի պատվիրանները, և սակայն տեսնելով ամբոխի տգիտությունը, նա հիվանդ էր:
Գիտենալով հինավուրց գաղտներգությունների խորհուրդը, նա հիվանդ էր, քանզի տեսնում էր, որ աղբյուրի ամբողջականությունը չեն հասկանում: Գիտենալով Հիսուսի Ուսմունքի պարզությունը, և սակայն տեսնելով եկեղեցիների ստեղծումը, նա հիվանդ էր:
Աշխատում էր միայնակ, հենց ինքն էլ տառապում էր ոգու չափազանց մեծ հակասություններից: Հոգևոր ճանաչման արտասովոր պարզության և հստակության ներքո՝ իր ամբողջ էության արտասովոր բարդություն:
Օրիգենեսն իր մեջ քավեց վաղ քրիստոնեության հողմը: Լինելով գիտելիքի ջատագով, ծառայողների միջև գիտելիքի անկմանը նա զայրույթով էր վերաբերվում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*8.* 


Կրկնում եմ՝ հանցավոր է աշխարհի անհոգությունը: Մի՞թե վտանգը չեն տեսնում: Կրակի լեզուները ոգու մոտալուտ հողմ են նշանակում, բայց մարդիկ չեն ցանկանում հասկանալ Մեր ազդանշանը:



- - - - - - -



*9.* 


Թնդում են իրադարձությունները, ջանում եմ բաց չթողնել խելացնորության սանձը:
Եթե՜ տեսնեիք իրագործվող բոլոր ոճրագործությունները: Բայց Հովազին թռչել մենք թույլ չենք տա: Ոգուն որոնողները Առաջնորդող Ձեռք կստանան: Գիտելիք որոնողները Խրատ կստանան: Տառապանքի մեջ գտնվողները սփոփանք կստանան: Սուր բարձրացնողները հենց իրենք էլ կխոցվեն: Ծաղրասերները կհեռացվեն: Չարություն պատճառողները կվնասազերծվեն: Այդպես եմ պատգամում:
Զարմանալի՛ է, թե ինչպես է ավերվում աշխարհը: Ավերողներն ու ավերվողները կսրբվեն-կմաքրվեն: Նորերը, նորերն են գալիս: Մաքուր տեղերից կհայտնվեն նորերը՝ քոչվորն ու հողագործը, որբերն ու թափառականները, վանականն ու տաժանակրորդը, գիտնականն ու երգիչը, մի խոսքով, բոլոր ոգով ուժեղները՝ ոգու ընբռնողություն ունեցող յուրովի լեգեոն:
Բայց պետք է գիտենալ, որ դեն նետված մարդկանց մեջ իսկական մարգարիտներ կան: Ընդունեք յուրաքանչյուրին, ով կգա ձեզ մոտ և գոնե մեկ խոսք կասի ոգու մասին: Նույնիսկ ավազակի բիրտ աչքերի մեջ երբեմն սխրանքի մասին միտք է փայլկտում: Եվ նույնիսկ տաժանակրորդը կարողանում է զոհաբերել պահակաժամին: Ցանկանում եմ տեսնել ձեր ջոկատները որպես հզոր ոգիների իսկական բնակավայր: Հիշելով, որ Հիսուս աղոթում էր ավազակների մեջ, իսկ Բուդդան գաղտնությունը բացեց ավազակի առջև: Այդպես գրառեք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*XI*



*1.* 


Ուրախ եմ, երբ լիքն  են ապագայի նշանակությունները: Այժմ առանձնապես կարևոր ժամանակաշրջան է: Հին նախախնամություններն անըմբռնելիության սարեր են ցուցաբերում: Մութ են մարդկային ուղիները: Հիրավի, միայն Մեր ջանքերը կարող են փոխել իրադարձությունների վազքը: Գազանային սովորությունները լցրել են մարդկության ազատ ժամանակը: Քրիստոսը կարեկցանք էր սովորեցնում, և ոտնահարված է սիրո օրենքը:
Գաուտաման, որ հայտարարվեց Բուդդա, աղոթում էր արիության և էներգիայի մասին, և նրա հետևորդները տրվեցին ալարկոտության:
Կոնֆուցին սովորեցնում էր բարեկանոն պետականության մասին, և նրա հետևորդները կաշառակերության տրվեցին:
Դժվար է ասել, թե որ հանցագործությունն է ավելի վատ, այդ պատճառով չի կարելի խոսել ազգերի մասին, այլ պետք է խոսել անհատի մասին միայն: Ծուլությունը սարսափելի բան է և կարող է սահմանակցել հանցագործության հետ: Դժվար է տեսնել ծուլության հետևանքները, բայց այն մարդուն անասուն է դարձնում:
Կասեմ՝ ճանապարհի վրա ծուլությունը գլխավոր խոչընդոտներից մեկն է: Հոգևոր մակարդակի վրա երբեմն մարդասպանն ավելի շարժունակ է:
Նմանապես կաշառակերությունն է զրկում մարդուն Եղբայրության վստահությունից, քանզի այդպիսի մարդկանց դավաճանությունը շատ մեծ է: Նմանապես կարեկցանքի բացակայությունը մարդուն սխրանքի համար անպիտան է դարձնում, քանզի այդպիսի հոգիները զուրկ են արիությունից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*2.* 


Իհարկե, ամբողջ Տիեզերքը բաղկացած է բազմակերպ սկիզբներից: Սկզբի տակ նկատի ունեմ մի շարք հիմնական էլեմենտներ:
Սկզբնական ենք անվանում էլեմենտները, որոնք գտնվում են ազատ վիճակում, այսինքն այն էլեմենտները, որոնք դեռ փոխադարձ համակցության մեջ չեն մտել: Արարման ուժի գլխավոր հատկանիշներից մեկն է համակցության անհրաժեշտությունը:
Մեզ համար համաշխարհային սկիզբը Տիեզերքի հիմնական օրենքն է, որը հետազոտված կարող է լինել միայն մասնակիորեն: Իհարկե, դժվար է, բայց հնարավորություններ կան: Մեզանից շատերը ոգով հասանել են, բայց քանի դեռ ունենք չհետազոտված ցիկլեր, արտահայտել այդ ընդհանուր լաբորատորային բանաձևով անհնար է:
Տիեզերքը փայլում է ինչպես բազմանիստ բյուրեղ: Միտքն ընդունակ է հափշտակել բյուրեղի փայլքերից մեկը միայն: Իհարկե, մսագործները չեն կարող փոխանցել հասկացությունների ամբողջ նրբությունը:



- - - - - - -



*3.* 


Եվ կմոռանան իրենց հանգիստը, և կսկսեն զառանցել իրենց հիմարությամբ; քիչ է նրանց երևակայությունը, քիչ է ըմբռնումը, քիչ են գիտելիքները, քիչ է չափի զգացումը, չկա գեղեցկություն, չկա սխրանք, չկա հարմարավետ սովորույթներից հրաժարվելու ցանկություն: Պատրաստ եղեք նաև կատակերգական ֆիգուրաներ էլ տեսնել: Պետք է կարողանալ կառավարել՝ պետք է - պետք է - պետք է:
Եթե դուք իմանայիք, թե որքան հաճախ Մենք ստիպված ենք գովաբանել ավազի կույտերը, անվանելով դրանք ամրոցներ: Իհարկե, Մեզ համար ուրախալի է, երբ գովասանքի շնորհիվ շինարարը բռնկված է հիացմունքով և պատրաստ է նոր կույտեր կառուցել: Հիշեք այդ մասին:



- - - - - - -



*4.* 


Կարգապահությունը՝ ամեն ինչի սկիզբն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*XII



1.* 


Խոսենք Վեհապետ Բուդդայի մասին: Մարդիկ իրենց համար չեն պարզաբանում Օրհնյալի ուսմունքի հիմքը: Հիմքը՝ կարգապահությունն է:
Համայնքի վանականը ձգտում էր թե ոգով և թե մարմնով կայուն մնալ ուղու վրա: Առաջին տարիներին նա ծանր ապաշխարություն էր կրում: Նրան արգելվում էր զոհել իրեն սյունակյացի վարժություններով, բայց կարգադրվում էր պայքարել ոգու միասնական սկզբով: Այդպես խստորեն էր Բուդդան ուսուցանում իր աշակերտներին: Հիրավի, միայն հոգևոր կռվի մեջ գիտեին նրանք իրենց ուրախությունը, այդ պատճառով է խոսվում ճանապարհի տատասկների մասին: Միայն երբ ճգնողի կամքը ծնվում էր որպես առյուծ և ոգու արծաթե երասանը շողում էր աշակերտի զգացմունքների վրա, միայն այդ ժամանակ Վեհապետը կիսաբացում էր վարագույրը և  առաջադրանք էր տալիս:
Հետո արդեն աստիճանաբար աշակերտը հաղորդակցվում էր ուսմունքի գաղտնիքներին:



- - - - - - -



*2.* 


Օրհնյալն ասաց. "Ճշմարտությունը՝ արիության միակ աղբյուրն է": - Ճիշտ հասկացված ճշմարտությունը Տիեզերքի գրքի ամենասքանչելի և ամենաիմաստուն գլուխն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*3.* 


Դևականը՝ պարտադիր վիճակ չէ: Դևականը նման է ուժերի ամբարի, նրանում է տեղի ունենում ոգու վերանորոգումը:
Բայց շատ հոգիներ ուժերի մեծ պաշար ունեն և չունեն վերանորոգման անհրաժեշտություն: Նրանք սպասում են իրենց նոր դրսևորման ժամկետին, հետևաբար կարևոր է հասանել _Խմբերի (Սկանդհա)*_  մասին ճշմարիտ ուսմունքը:
Նմանապես կարևոր է ժամկետների օրենքը, ինչպես նաև կարմայի օրենքը:
Ժամկետների օրենքը կառավարում է_ Խմբերի_  զուգակցումը:
Ոգին կարող է փոխել ֆիզիկական մարմնի թերությունները՝ գլխավորը ոգին է:
Հրեշավոր հիշողություն գոյություն չունի, կա միայն փաստեր ու պատկերներ կանչելու ընդունակություն: 
Եթերը դեռևս լիքն է երկրային հնարավորություններով, բայց հետո գերակշռում է ոգու գիտելիքը, իսկ գիտակցությությունը գոյություն ունի միայն երկրային մարմնի մեջ: Եթերում դեռևս կա անձնական մտածողության մնացորդ: Իսկ գիտակցությունը ոգու գիտելիքը չէ: Գիտակցությունը _Խմբերի_   մեկ  զուգակցում  է:   Գիտակցությունը   ոգու   բանտարկված գիտելիքն է:  Ոգու  գիտելիքն ունի պատկերացման հստակություն, բայց ակտիվ դրսևորվել կարող է միայն զուգակցվելով _Խմբերի_  հետ և բեղմնավորելով տվյալ զուգակցման գիտակցությունը:
Այս ամենը վերաբերվում է կարմային և ժամկետների օրենքին ենթակա ոգիներին: Ազատ ոգիների բարեշրջումն այլ է:
Ոգու էության վրա կարմայի ազդեցության հարցին ավելի կմոտենանք այլ ոլորտներում: Դա կարևոր է գիտենալ, պետք է պարզաբանել ոգու գիտելիքի և գիտակցության միջև տարբերությունը:

- - - - - - -
* _Խումբ (Սկանդհա)_  - բուդդիզմում՝ գոյության (դհարմա) էլեմենտների հինգ խմբերից որևէ մեկը, որոնք են. ձև, ընկալում, գիտակցություն, գործողություն, գիտելիք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*4.* 


Ասեմ, որ այլ աշխարհներում մեծ է բազմազանությունը: Անվանեք մարդուն, և Ես ցույց կտամ ձեզ նրա բարեշրջումը, բայց ընդհանուր օրենք ցույց տալ համարյա անհնար է: Ոգու հպարտությունը՝ աստիճան է դեպի սխրանքը: Եթե բոլոր մարդիկ ոգու արքաներ լինեին, վնասների կեսն անգամ չէր լինի:



- - - - - - -



*5.* 


Այժմ ժամկետների մասին: Կարմայի օրենքն ու ժամկետների օրենքը նման են երկդիմի Յանուսին՝ մեկը ծնում է մյուսին: Կարման իր մեջ կրում է գործերի պտուղը և հրահրում է դրսևորման ժամկետը:
Նկատի առեք՝ անձնական կարման, խմբակային կարման և տիեզերական կարման պետք է զուգակցվեն, և այդ ժամանակ ի հայտ է գալիս իսկական ժամկետը: Հաճախ անձնական կարմայի զարգացումը իր հետևից խմբակային կարմային էլ է ձգում: Որոշ ոգիներ ամբողջովին կարմայով են առաջնորդվում, այսինքն ոգու գիտելիքն աննշան է, - այդ դեպքում կարման բարեշրջման միակ հնարավորությունն է դառնում:



- - - - - - -



*6.* 


Նորերը, նորերը, նորերը՝ նոր շինարարության մեջ հներին տեղ չկա: Ինչու՞ դիմել հներին, երբ նոր աշխարհի փայլատակումներն են արդեն լուսավորում հորիզոնը: Երբ նպատակակետին հասնելու համար ճամփորդը մտրակում է ձիուն, և նույնիսկ Մենք նայում ենք բարեշրջման ժամացույցին և, հպելով ականջներս անապատի ավազներին, լսում ենք հեռավոր ձայները. նրանք խոսում են չտեսնված դարաշրջանի մասին:



- - - - - - -



*7.* 


Տիեզերքում մշտականություն չկա, նույնիսկ հասարակ առարկան երկու իրար հաջորդող ակնթարթների մեջ տարբեր է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՄԱՍ   ԵՐՐՈՐԴ*


*I*


*1.* 


Իհարկե, սեփական մակույկը, թող լինի նույնիսկ ծակ, շատ ավելի լավ է, քան օտար նավը: Մենք գնահատում են միայն սեփական մակույկի նավարկությունը:



- - - - - - -



*2.* 


Իհարկե, սքանչելի է կյանքը, բայց առաջ դատում էին կենդանական բնազդներով, այդ պատճառով անհնար էր մատնացույց անել կյանքի գեղեցկությունը:
Եգիպտոսը բարձր մշակույթ ուներ, բայց չի կարելի ասել, որ այսօրվա մշակույթն ավելի ցածր է: Մշակույթը կենտրոնացած էր Հնդկաստանի հյուսիսում, միայն առանձին անհատներ էին, որ տիրապետում էին գիտելիքին: Կաստաները խանգարում էին մշակույթին՝ հիմար նեխվածություն: Հենց Վեհապետ Բուդդան էր, որ ցանկանում էր վտարել այդ դասակարգային անմտությունը: Ուրախալի էր Վեհապետի ուսմունքը:



- - - - - - -



*3.* 


Հիրավի, Վեհապետ Բուդդան կարող էր հայտնվել: Վեհապետը հայտնվում էր շատերին, բայց Իր Ուսմունքը Նա ցանկանում էր միակ աղբյուրը դարձնել և այդ պատճառով վերացրեց անհատական դրսևորումները:
Վեհապետի ուսմունքում երկրպագումներ գոյություն չունեին՝ կար գիտելիք և անձնական սխրանք:  Վեհապետի Ուսմունքի համար բնորոշ գիծը հենց դա էր: Հենց այդ պատճառով նրա խորհրդանիշն էր առյուծը: Մենք հաճախ ենք Վեհապետին անվանում՝ Մտքի Արքա՛:
Ճշմարիտ եք հասկացել շրջապատող աշխարհի անիրական լինելու մասին: Բայց երբ ձեզ ասում էի. գնացեք կյանքի վերին ճանապարհով, - ուղղակի կրկնում էի Վեհապետի Խոսքերը: Ինչպես տեսնում եք, Վեհապետն ընդունում էր շրջապատող աշխարհի իրական լինելը ներկա բոլորապտույտի համար և Իր աշակերտներին սովորեցնում էր պարտքի զգացմանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*4.* 


Պինդ փակեք ձեր երեսկալները: Իրադարձությունների սահմանին լռությունն է: Լուռ նախապատրաստեք ձեր զենքերը ճակատամարտի նախօրեին:
Եթե առաջ քաղաքներով անցնում էինք ժողովրդի ճիչերի ներքո, այժմ լռելյայն կանցնենք լուսաբացին:
Եթե առաջ թնդում էին ողջույնները, այժմ միայն սխրանք: Մենք նեղվում ենք մարդկային երկրպագություններից:
Բարիքն ու խստությունը՝ մեկ հասկացություն են: Առաջներում Մենք խաղաղության ոստիկ էինք առաքում: Առաջ մեր խորհրդանիշն էր աղավնին, իսկ այժմ՝ սխրանքի թասը:
Այո, ամեն դար իր խորհրդանիշն ունի:



- - - - - - -



*5.* 


Անձնական առևտրի դարաշրջանն անցել է: Փոքր գիշատիչներ լինել այլևս չեն կարող: Ավելի լավ է մտածել ժողովրդի օգտի մասին:
Չեմ սիրում խոսել աշխատանքի համար պարգևների մասին, բայց փոխհատուցումն իրեն սպասեցնել չի տա:
Խոսում եմ աշխատանքի ուրախության մասին: Կոոպերատիվ կառուցվածքը՝ միակ փրկությունն է:



- - - - - - -



*6.* 


Գնահատեք մտքի ընդարձակությունը: Ուսուցանում եմ ձեզ գնահատել կամքի հսկաներին:
Ձեր կողքին կկապեմ Սուրբ՝ անտեսանելի, - Հանգույցը:
Մեր Հրահանգն է՝ ձեր ուսերի վրա ընդունել Իմ Գալստյան վկայությունը: Բարձրացրեք ծանր Վահանը հանուն ձեր կուռ գիտակցության: Ասենք. "Վեհապետ, կօգնեմ Քո Երկրին, իմ ոգին զրահապատված է անվեհերության զրահով: Վառ վառվում է Վահանի վրա Քո աստղը: Վահանիս վրա կընդունեմ Քո հակառակորդների բոլոր նետերը: Ցանկանում եմ օգնել քեզ":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*7.* 


Ցանկանում եմ պատմել Ակբարի երկու գնդապետների մասին: Մեկը շատ լայնածավալ հրահանգներ էր ստանում, իսկ մյուսն ընդամենն ամենակցկտուրները: 
Վերջապես երկրորդը դիմեց Ակբարին, հարցնելով. "Ո՞րն է իմ՝ լայնածավալ հրահանգների չարժանանալու պատճառը, չնայած ես այդքան հաղթանակներ եմ բերել": - Ակբարը պատասխանեց. "Քո խելամտությունը կասեցնում է խոսքերի հոսքը: Թող ամեն ակնթարթ, որը դու պահպանել ես, գնահատվի լավագույն մարգարիտներով": Հետևաբար մեծ է ուրախությունը նրանց, ով կարող է հասկանալ, պահպանելով Աղբյուրի ընպելիքը:
Ուսմունքի էությունը կարելի է համեմատել պայքարի որոշ ակնթարթների պահանջների հետ: Չեմ թաքցնում, որ հաջողությունից հետո անընդհատ մութ իրազեկություն է ներթափանցում, և պետք է ժամանակ տալ, որ արկերը թռչեն-անցնեն: Հատկապես, երբ ամրոցը նշված է թշնամու քարտեզի վրա: Բայց երբ արկերն ակոսեն հողը ձեր շուրջ, այն ավելի պիտանի կդառնա ապագա հիմքերը գցելու համար: Հետևաբար ով համբերություն ունի, նա կարող է ապագայի լավ հիմքեր գցել: Երբ նստում են լուռ, ամրապնդվում է մեր կապը:
Նոր աճի դրսևորումը նոր աստիճան է նշանակում,  և մենք արդեն ճանաչում ենք մեր պաճուճազարդ թշնամիներին: Բայց մեր թիկունքին մենք նոր ուժեր ենք կուտակել, և այդ պատճառով հին ճանապարհներն այլևս մեզ պետք չեն:



- - - - - - -



*8.* 


Գլխավոր սխալն այն է, որ կյանքի հարցերն ու պահանջները դեռևս ձևակերպված չեն, այնինչ ամեն րոպե Ես կարող եմ հարցնել, և բաց թողնվածն այլևս չի կրկնվում: Ասված է. չգիտեք ոչ օրը, ոչ ժամը:
Խնդրում եմ սրել ձեր մտիքը սրի պես: Սովորել կարելի է անվերջ:
Երբ խնդրում եմ. օգնեք կառուցել Իմ Երկիրը, - ոչ թե կմախքների եմ դիմում, այլ կենդանի ստեղծագործ ոգիների: Ամեն մեկի համար իր զոհողությունն է նշանակված: Բաց աչքերի խորհրդանիշն՝ այնքա՜ն կարևոր է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*9.* 


Օգնեցեք Իմ Երկիրը կառուցել: Հին աշխարհի դողը տեսնել չեն ցանկանում: Սքանչելի Ծրագրի մասին պնդել ոչ թե խստությունը, այլ հոգատարությունն է Ինձ ստիպում: Եվ ինչու՞ Ամրիտայից ոսպապուր սարքել:
Ամեն ժամ ձեզ պնդեք. "Ոչ ոք չի կասեցնի իմ վազքը դեպի Ուսուցիչ: Ես հազար աչք ունեմ, և իմ ուժն աճում է շարժման մեջ միայն":
Շարժունակության և հնարամտության դրսևորումներն անբաժան են:



- - - - - - -



*10.* 


Արդեն գիտեք կախարդված շրջանագծի մասին, գիտեք նրա գիտական նշանակության մասին: Ծրագիրն այն առանձնահատկությունն ունի, որ որոշված է հարթել շրջանագծի պաշտպանությունը, քանզի այն տիեզերական խոչընդոտ է հանդիսանում:
Տարբեր արհեստական շրջանագծերով  մարդկությանը յուրովի երկչոտություն է համակել: Այժմ ժամանակն է դեն նետել պայմանական բանաձևերը: Ժամանակն է միահամուռ արթնացած ոգով դիմավորել երկրի և երկնքի դրսևորումները: Ժամանակն է բաց աչքերով ասել տարերքների ծնունդներին. "Չե՛մ վախենում ձեզանից, քանզի չե՛ք կարող խափանել ինձ նշված ճանապարհը":
Ժամանակն է ասել լույսին. "Ես, քո օգնականը՝ գալիս եմ, և ձեռքս կմեկնեմ հենց իրեն արևին: Եվ քանի դեռ անվթար է արծաթե թելը, իրենք աստղերն իմ զրահը կլինեն":
Այդպիսի պարզ ճանապարհ է պատգամված մարդուն: Եվ Լույսի ճառագայթով վերջապես կջնջվեն խորհրդանիշների կուռքերը: Եվ Մեզ թույլատրված է ոչ թե աստվածներ, այլ գործընկերներ լինել: Դա պարզության պատգամն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*II



1.
*

 Մի վախեցեք մոտիկից զննել ձեր եղբոր սպառազինությունը: Միայն խնամքով հաշվելով նրա օղազրահի օղակները, կարող եք իմանալ, թե ձեր եղբոր որ կողմն է ավելի վատ պաշտպանված: Դրսից փայլկտող զրահը կարող է նույնիսկ թեթև նետից չպաշտպանել:
Հետևաբար, եթե զգացել եք, որ օղակը թույլ է, կարող եք ասել. "Եղբայր, հանուն Ուսուցչի, զննիր զրահդ և ավարտիր կոփելը, հակառակ դեպքում ավելի լավ է կռվես առանց զրահի": - Այդպես զննեք զենքն ամեն մարտից առաջ: Միայն զենքի բռնատեղը պահպանողի ճակատագիրը դաժան է:
Հատկապես ուրախանում ենք, երբ ծրագրի վեհությունն արտահայտվում է պարզությամբ: Հիշեք, պարզությունը ձգողական ուժ ունի: Այդ մագնիսը համապատասխանում է նոր տանը:
Կոտոշավոր մտածելակերպը թռչուններին թույլ չի տալիս երգել, բայց Իմ արշավը միայն երգի տակ է լինելու:



- - - - - - -



*2.* 


Կհարցնեն. ինչպիսի՞ն է ձեր երկինքը: - Ասացեք. երկինք պայքարի և աշխատանքի: Աշխատանքից ծնվում է անպարտելիությունը, պայքարից՝ գեղեցկությունը:
Այո, արդեն այսօր ասել եմ. Ի՛նքս եմ գալիս: Հենց այդպես, Իմ նետերը թռչում են իմ Երկիր, և խայտաբղետ շիվերը սպասում են այգեպաններին:
Պատերին Իմ նշաններն են, և շշունջի մեջ Իմ թեթև շունչն է: Թող թփերը փարթամ աճեն՝ ավելի հեշտ է իրարից հեռացնել, քան թափուր տեղերը տնկոտել: Ոչնչից մի վախեցեք, Մեր ծաղիկները տարբեր են, բայց Վեհապետի ձայնով ամեն ինչ կարգի կբերեք:
Նկատեք, թե ինչպես է աճում մեր դաշտը: Անհրաժեշտ ցողունները կանաչ են, չորերն ընկնում ու սևանում են: Արդեն կարելի է նոր պայքարի քարտեզը գծել: Կսկսեք ավելացնել ոգու մաքառման շրջանները և սևացնել նախկին հպարտության սարերը:
Ինչպես ասացի, ավելի լավ է ցնցոտիավոտների, քան երեսպաշտների հետ: Ընտելացեք ոգու կրակն աչքերում տեսնել:
Ֆրակը զուրկ է մաքառման աստղից, որը փայլում է կաֆտանների վրա:
Թող հիշենք այսօր՝ աշխատանքի և պայքարի երկինք:



- - - - - - -



*3.* 


Համաչափելիության կողքին պետք է հասկանալ անհրաժեշտությունը: Այդպես անհրաժեշտության փորձարկումը վերջին փորձությունը կդառնա՝ այլ կերպ ասած, ամեն փորձվող պետք է ասի, թե ինչն է ամենաանհրաժեշտը համարում: Ըստ անհապաղ պատասխանի որակի կչափվի նրա գիտակցությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*4.* 


Օգտակարության աստիճանը կարող է փոխվել: Չէ՞ որ օգտակարության աստիճանները հավասար են ծառի տերևների քանակին: 
Եթե ցանկանում ենք Գալստյան անհետաձգելիությունը, ուրեմն անհետաձգելիորեն պետք է մաքրել ուղիները: Պետք է ընտելանալ թե առավոտյան և թե երեկոյան կատարել Հրահանգները և տոգորվել Կանոնադրությամբ:
Չեմ սիրում ամեն տեսակի կեղծ բարեպաշտություն: Թող Ճառագայթը լուսավորի սխրանքը: Ու՞ր կուղարկեմ Ճառագայթը, եթե վահանի փոխարեն թաց շղարշ է: Հարվածի պահին գլխավորը ձեռքի անհետաձգելիությունն ու ամրությունն է:
Ինչպես ես ուղարկում եմ ձեզ ամեն մի վահան, այնպես էլ դուք օգտվեք ամեն ակնթարթից: Չէ՞ որ ոչ թե վարձի համար, ոչ թե վախից եք գնում, այլ տիեզերական գեղեցկության գիտակցումից:



- - - - - - -



*5.* 


Ասեմ, թե ինչից սկսվեց տարբերությունը Բուդդայի և Դևադատտայի միջև: Դևադատտան հարցրեց. "Ամեն մի գործողություն ինչի՞ց սկսել": Օրհնյալը պատասխանեց. "Ամենաանհրաժեշտից, քանզի ամեն ակնթարթ իր անհրաժեշտությունն ունի և դա կոչվում է գործողության արդարություն":
Դևադատտան պնդեց. "Ինչպե՞ս է ծագում անհրաժեշտության ակնհայտությունը":  Օրհնյալը պատասխանեց. "Անհրաժեշտության թելն անցնում է բոլոր աշխարհների միջով, բայց այն չհասկացողը վտանգավոր կիրճում կմնա և քարերից անպաշտպան": - Այդպես Դևադատտան չէր  կարողանում տարբերել անհրաժեշտության սահմանը, և այդ մութը փակեց նրա ճանապարհը:
Հետևաբար նույնիսկ սլացիկ ձին էլ սմբակի ծայրով զգում է, թե սկզբում որ քարի վրա կանգնի: Այդպես զգացվում է շարժունակության, համաչափելիության և անհրաժեշտության կարգը: Մեր շատ պատմական գրառումներ որպես վաղեմի օրենսդիրների արձանագրություններ են ընկալվում:
Հաճախ նույնիսկ Քրիստոսի կամ Բուդդայի անունը բարդեցնում է ընկալման դյուրինությունը, իսկ անհայտ քարի վրայի գրերը հեշտորեն անկեղծ ուշադրություն են գրավում:
Պե՞տք է արդյոք բացատրել, որ լավագույն հետևանքն այն է, երբ ոգու կայծն է բռնկվում: Հետևաբար գիտեցեք, թե երբ է ավելի օգտակար հիշեցնել Անունը, իսկ երբ՝ բացատրել Պատվիրանի էությունը: Հիշեք, երբ տարբեր ուղիների վրա լինեք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*6.* 


Ահա մենք յոթ ծառա կուղարկենք շուկա խաղող բերելու: Ի՞նչ եմ տեսնում: Առաջինը կորցրեց տված փողը: Երկրորդը տվեց հարբեցնող գինու: Երրորդը թաքցրեց: Չորրորդը չհասկացավ, որ խաղողը խակ է: Հինգերորդը, փորձելով հասունությունը, ճխլեց ամբողջ ողկույզը: Վեցերորդն  ընտրեց հմտորեն, բայց  անփությությունից հրեց ու շաղ տվեց ամբողջը: Յոթերորդը բերեց հասուն մի ողկույզ և տերևներ էլ գտավ այն զարդարելու համար:
Այդպես միևնույն ճանապարհով և միևնուն ժամանակ յոթ հոգի անցնան:
Պահպանեք Նոր Աշխարհի օրենսդրությունը: Բերենք և մարմինը և ոգին, քանզի ավելի սքանչելի սխրանք չի եղել: Համարում եմ, որ կվերապրենք ամենադժվար ժամանակը: Իրադարձությունների անդրադարձումները խռնվել են դարպասի մոտ:
Գիտեք, թե ինչպես է նավը սլանում ալիքի վրա: Հետևաբար ճշմարտությամբ ոչ թե լսողությունը, այլ ոգին է պետք սնուցել:



- - - - - - -



*7.* 


*Մագնիսներ տեղադրելու մասին:* Մագնիսը կոփում է մոլորակի բարեշրջման պրոյեկցիան: Մագնիսն անխախտություն է դրսևորում: Մագնիսը հաստատում է մարդկային ուղին: Մագնիսը մի քանի տեսակների է լինում. կամ առաջատար մոլորակի չփշրված մարմին; կամ մարմնի մաս, որը միասնական է մյուս մասերի հետ; կամ շփման միջոցով մագնիսի հետ կապ հաստատած օտար առարկա: Մագնիսը կամ անտեսանելի է մնում, և սակայն դեպի իրեն է ձգում իրադարձությունների ընթացքը; կամ ծառայում է որպես գիտակից գործողության կենտրոն; կամ պայծառեցնում է իրեն գտնող մարդուն: 
Մարդկության պատմության մեջ կարելի է տեսնել, թե ինչպես մագնիսների ցանցը բոցավառվել է ուղեցույց կրակների նման:
Ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս է աշխատում մագնիսը: Նա գործի մեջ է մարմնավորում տարածության գաղափարները: Շատ մագնիսներ ընկած են քաղաքների հիմքերի տակ: Շատերը գտնվել են: Տարածության ուղարկած ասուպի մեջ գտնվող ադամանդների խորհրդանիշը պետք է, կրկնում եմ, գիտականորեն հասկացված լինի: 
Պետք է հավաքել առավոտվա և երեկոյի բոլոր րոպեները: Քաղքենու կյանքն ավարտվել է, սկսվել է սխրանքի առավոտը: Ճակատագիրը պատրաստ է պատասխան տալ բոլոր դժվարությունների համար, բայց ընդունեք դրանք: Ճառագայթը կարող է պատուհանից էլ լուսավորել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*8.* 


Անտեսանելի լինելու հատկությունը հաճախ փրկարար է: Լռակյաց լինելու հատկությունը հաճախ փրկարար է: Գաղտնիքների պահապան լինելու հատկությունը հարգարժան է: Վստահելի լինելու հատկությունը հարգարժան է: Աղոթքային վիճակի հզորությունը հոգեպես աճական է:


- - - - - - -



*9.* 


Համարում եմ, որ պետք է վառել բոլոր ազդանշանները, նշանները պետք է հեշտորեն հասկանալ: Կանչվածներից ամեն մեկին Ես կտամ նշաններ, բայց պետք է դրանք ընդունել: Կարող եմ ասել, որ երբեմն ստիպված ենք եղել չափազանց նշաններ կիրառել: Բայց ոչ միշտ է, որ կարելի է նրանցից օգտվել:
Հիշում եմ: Մի անգամ հաջողվեց մի մարդու փրկել հրդեհից, բայց նա չէր լսում նշանները և այնուամենայնիվ կոտրեց ոտքը:
Մեկ ուրիշ անգամ, փրկելով կործանիչ ստորագրությունից, ստիպված եղանք, բացի հոգևոր ազդեցությունը, դիմել այնպիսի մկանային ուժի, որ ձեռքը երկար ժամանակով թմրել էր: Փրկելով վտանգավոր գազանից, ստիպված էինք արահետից դուրս հրել: - Այսպիսով, պետք չէ հարկադրել արտակարգ ազդեցությունների, և պետք է զգոն լսել փրկարար ներգործությունները:


- - - - - - -



*10.* 


Պետք է հոգևոր վերելք տալ: Մեզ մոտ Ուսուցչին գործի մեջ են հարգում: Մեզ մոտ ապրում են հրաշալի երազանքով: Մեզ մոտ ճանապարհը սփռված է սխրանքի պայտերով: Մեզ մոտ վրանների վերևում շողում են արիության ճառագայթները: Մեզ մոտ ուրախություն  է Ճշմարտության հրով այրվելը: Մեզ մոտ ճանապարհը եռակի երկարացված է:
Մի՞թե երջանկություն չէ՝ ընթանալ անկենդան նյութին դեմ և ոգու նիզակով վառել արարիչ ոգու կայծերը:
Ուսուցիչը, Ուսուցիչը, Ուսուցիչն է գալիս Հրահանգի նետը ձեռքին:
Երբեք չէի ընդունի ջրի խաղաղ մակերեսը, բայց կընդունեմ ամբողջ ամպրոպը, և Իմ ձեռագրերը կայծակի պես կփոխակերպեն տիեզերքի կամարը: Բաց կթողնեմ լրաբեր աղավնուն, բայց կգամ որպես Արծի՛վ:
Այնպես որ ամեն մի Իմ զինվոր թող պատրա՛ստ պահի զրահը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*11.* 


Դուք արդեն գիտեք Ակբարի երկու գնդապետների մասին, ավելացնենք երրորդի մասին էլ: Նա հարցրեց. "Ինչու՞ ուշը և չափազանց շուտը միանման են պարսավվում": - Ակբարն ասաց. "Բարեկամս, միանման մեծություններ չկան: Հետևաբար, եթե վաղաժամությունն իր մեջ հնարամտություն է պարունակում, ուրեմն նրա գինն ավելի բարձր է, քանզի ուշացածությունը միայն մահվան հետ է կապված: Վաղաժամությունը դատապարտելի է, իսկ ուշացածությունն արդեն իսկ դատապարտված է":



- - - - - - - 



*12.* 


Իմ Հրահանգն է՝ հասկանալ նշանակությունը նրա, ինչ տեղի է ունենում: Ինչպես Ես խոստացա այսօր տալ Հրահանգը, այնպես էլ դուք պատրաստ եղեք գործունեության:
Եթե տեսնեմ, որ պետք է գնալ ուղտերով, - գնացե՛ք:
Եթե տեսնեմ, որ պետք է թռչել, - թռե՛ք:
Եթե տեսնեմ, որ պետք է նավով, - նավարկե՛ք:
Եթե տեսնեմ, որ պետք է մտնել բունը, - մտե՛ք:
Եթե տեսնեմ, որ պետք է հայտնվել կեսգիշերին, - հայտնվե՛ք:
Եթե տեսնեմ, որ պետք է հասցնել մինչև լուսաբաց, - հասցրե՛ք:
Եթե տեսնեմ, որ պետք է Սրբությունը ծածկել վահանով, - ծածկե՛ք:
Եթե տեսնեմ, որ պետք է չքնել, - չքնե՛ք:
Եթե տեսնեմ, որ պետք է Ինձ հավատալ, - հավատացե՛ք:
Եվ ձեր մանտրամը կլինի. "Կօգնեմ կառուցել Քո Երկիրը հանուն Աշխարհի Մոր և Իմ Հո՛ր":
Հզորացնենք Մեր ուժը պատրաստվածության կրակով և անցնենք ոսկե ավազները, քանզի Վեհապետների մոտ ենք գնում:



- - - - - - -



*13.* 


Ավելի լավ կարող եք պատմել բոլորին աշխատանքի մեջ տեսնելու Իմ ցանկության մասին: Պետք է լարել աուրան, այլ կերպ այն չի կարող աճել:
Պետք է հստակորեն հասկանալ, թե որքան են անօգուտ երկնային ճառագայթները, եթե ներվային կենտրոնների կողմից արտահոսքով չեն դիմավորվել: Արդեն խոսել եմ լեզվի թմրելու և կոտրված ձեռքերի մասին: Ահա առանց երկրային պատասխանի երկնային ազդեցության հետևանքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*14.* 


Ցանկանում եմ կոոպերացիան տեսնել ոչ թե նամակների և խոստումների, այլ գործողության մեջ: Ճիշտ է ոչ թե խոսել սիրո մասին, այլ ցույց տալ գործողությամբ: Ճիշտ է լուծարքի ենթարկել համոզելը նվիրվածության մեջ, այն դրսևորվում է գործում: Ճիշտ է ավելորդ խոսքեր չասել՝ նրանք գործի մեջ են պետք: Ողբալի է, եթե պատերազմի հարձակման պահին զինվորները բացեն շղթան և առաջնորդին սիրո խոստովանություն անեն: Հիրավի, հարձակման պահն է, և ամեն մի քար պետք է վերցված լինի հաջող շարժումով: Նետերը հմտորեն արձակեք:
Վերևում ասացի արտահոսքերի անհամապատասխանության դեպքում ճառագայթների ապարդյունության մասին: Հոգնածությունն ու դժգոհությունը կարող են զրկել անհրաժեշտ ուղերձից: Զգացմունքների վերևից պետք է կարողանալ հասնել Մեզ:



- - - - - - -



*15.* 


Ահա Տիեզերական ձեռնարկներից վերադառնանք դեպի քարեր կրելը և ամեն քարի վրա ուրվագծենք խաչի խորհրդանիշը:
Հիշեցնեմ, թե ինչպես էր Բուդդան աշակերտներ ընտրում սխրանքի համար: Պարապմունքների ընթացքում, երբ հոգնությունն արդեն համակում էր աշակերտներին, Բուդդան տալիս էր ամենաանսպասելի հարցը և սպասում էր ամենաարագ պատասխանին: Կամ, ցույց տալով ամենապարզ մի առարկա, առաջարկում էր նկարագրել այն ոչ ավել քան երեք բառով կամ ոչ պակաս քան հարյուր էջով: Կամ, կանգնեցնելով աշակերտին փակ դռան առջև, հարցնում էր. ինչո՞վ կբացես այն: Կամ ուղարկում էր երաժիշտներին պատուհանի տակ և աշակերտներին ստիպում էր իրար բացարձակապես հակասող բովանդակության հիմներ երգել: Կամ, նկատելով ձանձրացող աշակերտի, նրան առաջարկում էր կրկնել անսպասելի ասված խոսքերը: Կամ, անցնելով աշակերտների առջևով, հարցնում էր՝ քանի՞ քայլ է արել: Կամ, նկատելով վախ կենդանիների կամ բնության երևույթների հանդեպ, պայման էր դնում հաղթահարել: Այդպես հզոր Առյուծը կոփում էր ոգու շեղբը: Հիշեք և կիրառե՛ք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*16.* 


Կարելի է կանչել Արշալույս աստվածուհուն: Լույսի ուժն արդեն այրում է մութը: Մորիան՝ անսասան ոգի է: Իմ ոգին գիտի, թե ինչպես է հզորությունը կոփվում: Առաջարկում եմ ոչ թե աղոթել Ինձ, այլ Ինձ կանչել: Եվ Իմ Ձեռքը չի հապաղի հայտնվել կռվի պահին:
Մենք ինչպե՞ս անցանք անապատների միջով: Ինչպե՞ս Մենք կարողացանք շրջանցել սև նետերը: Ինչպե՞ս Մենք կարողացանք վարժեցնել վայրի ձիերին: Ինչպե՞ս կարողացանք դավաճանի հետ քնել մեկ վրանի տակ: Ինչպե՞ս կարողացանք ուժեղացնել Մեր ճակատագիրը կրակի դեմ քարշ գալով: Ինչպե՞ս կարողացանք հաղթահարել հեղեղատի քարերը: Ինչպե՞ս կարողացանք ճանապարհ գտնել գիշերվա մեգի մեջ: Ինչպե՞ս կարողացանք ճանաչել անհասկանալի ցանկությունները: Ինչպե՞ս կարողացանք ճանաչել կյանքի արահետը: - Հիրավի, ոգու արթնությամբ:
Ամեն րոպե Մենք պատրաստ ենք կյանքի հաց տալ նրան, ով կընտրի ոգու արթնության այդ նույն արահետը:
Իմ ճառագայթը կարող է լուսավորել ոգու գործողությունները:
Իմ ճառագայթին հնազանդ են արիության ծիրանին հագած էությունները: Այնտեղ, որտեղ վախի փոշոտ բորբոսն է, ճառագայթի սուրը խարազան է դառնում:



- - - - - - -



*17.* 


Գիտեցեք, թե որքան դժվար է լինում հասնել մարդկանց սրտերին: Ոգին չի ներթափանցում և թաղանթը հաստանում է: Ինչպես ուրեմն ողջունել նրանց, ով արծվի պես շուրջն է նայում և ում համար ապագայի մեգը լուսավոր հայելու է նման:
Չնայած պայքարի իրադարձությունները մեծ են, բայց մեկ բան կարող եմ խոստանալ հավատարիմներին՝ ամեն դրության մեջ կպահապանենք նրանց արժանապատվությունը: Այն թշնամական հոսանքներն էլ Մեր օգտին շուռ կտանք:
Իմ զինվորներին տրված հրահանգը երկու անգամ չի կրկնվում: Նշանագծելով հնարավորությունները,  Մեր ուղիներն ավելի լավ կկառուցենք:
Չվախենանք, եթե այդ հնարավորություններն առաջին հայացքից չափազանց խառնիխուռն են: Կանաչը միանգամից չի աճում, բայց երջանկությունն այն է, որ տեսնում եմ թուլացած լարերն ընդունելու արժանի երիտասարդ գլուխներ:
Դուք պարտավոր եք վստահել անհայտներին և Անտեսանելիներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*18.*


 Երբ մարդիկ ճանապարհ են ընկնում, նրանք երկակի զգացմունք ունեն. կամ որ իրենք երկար են ապրել այդ տեղում, նշանակում է իրենց աուրան ասես ներաճել է իրերի հետ: Կամ մարդիկ զգում են, թե ինչպես ամեն ինչ վերջացել է իրենց շուրջ, նշանակում է, աուրան անհանգիստ նկրտումների մեջ է:
Շատ կարևոր է տարբերել մարդկանց այդ երկու տիպերը: Հաճախ արտաքին նախանշաններով կարելի է դատել ամենակարևոր բաժանման մասին:
Ուրեմն ովքե՞ր են Իմ մարդիկ: Նրանք, ովքեր իրենց տան տեղը չեն զգում: Նրանք, ովքեր չեն հիշում իրերի թանկարժեքությունը: Ով սիրում է գնալ սարնիվեր: Ով սիրում է թռչունների երգը: Ով գնահատում է այգաբացի օդը: Ով ժամանակից ավելի գնահատում է գործունեությունը: Ով հասկանում է ծաղիկներին: Ով դրսևորում է անվեհերություն և չի նկատում այն: Ով բամբասանքներ չի սիրում: Ով գնահատում է գեղեցկության ուրախության դրսևորումը: Ով կյանքը հասկանում է տեսանելիության սահմաններից այն կողմ: Ով զգում է, թե երբ կարելի է Ամրիտայից մաս վերցնել: Ով շտապում է ի կատար ածել մարգարեությունը: Իմ այդ մարդիկ կարող են ծախսել Իմ Հզորությունը:
Ինչպես Հողմերի երկրի Արքա, կարող եմ նրանց ցողի մի կաթիլ ուղարկել Էլգարիո ծառից, որը բացում է ապագայի կյանքը:



- - - - - - -



*19.* 


Ասեմ, թե ինչպես առաջնորդն իր ամենամեծ հաղթանակներից մեկը ձեռք բերեց: Նա այրեց տափաստանն իր զորքի հետևում և հազարավոր ձիեր տվեց գերիներին, որպեսզի փրկվեն: Նրանք սարսափահար սլացան դեպի թշնամին և սփռեցին վախ: Սրանց հետևից սլացան հորդաները և, չտեսնելով այլ ելք, կրակից ավելի արագ ոտնակոխ արեցին թշնամուն:
Անգիտակից առաջնորդը կրակ է վառում թշնամու՛ հետևում, բայց իմաստունը վառում է կրակը յուրայինների հետևից:
Այդպես էլ, երբ առաջին ուխտագնացներն էին դուրս գալիս Ասիայից, նրանք իրենց հետևում ոչնչացնում էին կամուրջներն ու անցումները, որպեսզի հետ վերադառնալու մտքեր չունենան:
Կա մի արևելյան հանելուկ. "Ասա, ո՞վ է սիրում թաղված լինել": Պատասխանն է. - "Սերմը":
Իրոք որ, ծրագրի սերմը պետք է թաղված լինի գետնի տակ, բայց երբ այն սկսում է ապրել, միայն վեր է աճում:
Ուսուցիչը տեսնում է նոր հնարավորություններ, և տափաստանի կրակը հեծյալներին քշում է մեկ ուղղությամբ:



- - - - - - -



*20.* 


Փոշոտ մարգարտածաղիկների մեջ հառնում է Երկնային Ծիրանու շուշանը: Ավելի լավ է ապրել Երկնային Ծաղկի կողքին, քանզի երկրի ծաղիկները՝ երկրի միակ կենդանի կապն են երկնքի հետ:
Ծաղկեփոշու արարման մեջ ասես թե նստվածք են տալիս պրանայի բյուրեղները: Առանց կատակելու կարելի է ասել, որ ծաղիկների մեջ երկինքը նստում է երկրի վրա: Եթե երկիրը զրկեինք ծաղիկներից, կվերանար կենսունակության կեսը: Նույնքան կարևոր է նաև ձյունը, և ձյան սարերը կանգնած են որպես փրկության փարոսներ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*III*



1. 


Երբ մեծությունն աճում է, հատակներն ու առաստաղները սկսում են  ճռճռալ: Մարդկանց շատ դժվար է հասկանալ "կարող է" և "կլինի" բառերը միջև տարբերությունը: Նրանց թվում է, որ եթե կարող է լինել, ուրեմն կլինի: Բայց ու՞ր մնաց սխրանքը և բոլոր պատերը հաղթահարելու ցանկությունը:



- - - - - - -



*2.* 


Պատկերացնենք առանց լարերի էլեկտրակայաններով լի մի աշխարհ: Բայց միայն քչերը բարձր լարման կայաններ կլինիեն: Միայն նրանք կարող են ուղղորդել մոլորակի կյանքը: Ճիշտ այդպես էլ գոյություն ունեն բարձր լարման ոգիներ, որոնք իրենց մարտկոցների ուժը կուտակել են նախկին դրսևորումներում: Նրանց տարբերիչ հատկանիշը կլինի իրենց ներքին "Ես"-ի չլուծվելիության հաստատուն գիտակցումը՝ այնտեղից է ծնվում բարձրագույն ազատության հասկացումը: Եվ բարձր լարման կայանին հարում է նրա մշտական ալիքներն ընդունող փոքր կայանների ցանցը: Այդպես բարձր լարման ոգին սնուցում է իր շրջապատը և նման է տարածության վրա թագավորող միայնակ աշտարակի: Այդ պատճառով փոքր հասակից մարդիկ ձգվում են դեպի այդպիսի մագնիսները, երբեմն նույնիսկ ծանրաբեռնելով նրանց: Սխրանքը ոչ թե հրաժարական է, այլ պարունակելու և շարժվելու ունակություն: Այդպես, երբ ասում էի *հրաժարվող*, պետք է հասկանալ՝ *պարունակող*: Անհնար է պատկերացնել հրաժարանքի էությունը, քանի որ մոտակայքում բուն է դրել արգելքը, բայց պարունակումը գիտակից ըմբռնում է ցուցաբերում:
Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն Տիրամայրը հրաժարվեց աշխարհներից: - Քանզի նա պարունակել է ապագայի կառուցման մեծությունը, և այդ դեպքում ոչինչ չի կարող կասեցնել ոգու աճը: Հավատարմությունը՝ բարձր լարման ոգու որակ է, և պարունակման դրսևորումն իսկական սխրանքն ուրախալի ստացում է դարձնում: Այդպես կարող է զարգանալ սխրանքը, քանզի լուսավոր ստացումն իր հետևից հաջորդն է բերում:
Ճշմարիտ են անձնանվերներին լողալիս պատկերել, այդպես համաշխարհային էներգիայի ալիքը տանում է իր հոսքի մեջ մտնողներին:
Նորից պետք է հիշել տարբերությունը հոգատարության և սպառնալիքի միջև:
Երբ մի անվանի հեծյալի Ես նախազգուշացրեցի սովորել ձիուց վայր թռչել ընթացքի պահին, նա այդ հակասող համարեց իր տափաստանային երկրի սովորույթներին: Բայց երբ կատաղած ձին նրան հասցրեց ափի հորձանուտները, նա ստիպված էր անփորձ ցած թռչել և կաղ դարձավ:
 Բայց հավատարմության ներքո հեշտ է շփվել համաշխարհային ալիքի հետ: Միայն թե ձգտենք ուրախության:



- - - - - - -



*3.* 


Ներկայի մրի կողքով դեպի ապագա սլացեք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*4.* 


Կարողացեք՝ պետք է ոչ թե ավերել, այլ կուտակել լավագույն համբերությունը: 
Սարսափելի է տեսնել, թե որքան փոքր է թիվը նրանց, ով կհետևի կոչին, հետևում թողնելով պատրվակներն ու գանգատները: Կարելի է մարդկանց տալ ամենաարժեքավորը, բայց կոչի ժամին նրանք կմոռանան արդեն ստացած ամեն բան:
Ինչպես ուրեմն կարելի է մտածել նոր աշխարհի մասին, երբ հինը նրանց կողմից դեռևս գիտակցված չէ՛: Ոզնին շատ ասեղներ ունի, բայց դրանցով նա թագավոր չի դառնա:
Մեր մատնանշած օգնությունը կարող է բարգավաճել, երբ ընդունվել է նրանց կողմից, ում հղվել է: Մեզ մոտ ուրախություն է, երբ Ձեռքը մերժված չէ:



- - - - - - -



*5.* 


Դրամի բերած եկամտով մի ապրեք: Դա մաքուր եկամուտ չէ: 
Բարիքների լավագույն տեղաշարժը՝ իրերի փոխանակությունն է, կամ, ծայրահեղ դեպքում, կարելի է թույլատրել անմիջականորեն շրջանառվող դրամի փոխանակություն:
Դժգոհ մի եղեք, կամ՝ եթե միայն ինքներդ ձեզանից եք դժգոհ: Այն, ինչ կարող եք անել ինքներդ, մի թողեք, որ ուրիշն անի, - դրանով կվերացնեք ծառաների ստրկությունը: Երկու անգամ մի կրկնեք այն, ինչը կարող եք մեկ անգամ ասել: Մի գնացեք միայն մեկ ճանապարհով, քանզի նույնիսկ շեմի քարը մաշվում է: Մի լողացեք այնտեղ, որտեղ թռչել է պետք: Հետ մի նայեք այնտեղ, որտեղ պետք է շտապել: Մի պատռեք բերաններդ չարախոսությամբ, որտեղ պետք է լուռ անցնել: Ոչ թե ճառագայթներով ծածկվեք, այլ սխրանքի զրահով: Որտեղ թևեր են աճում, թամքի պետք չկա: Մեխը խփում է ոչ թե բռունցքը, այլ մուրճը: Ոչ թե աղեղը, այլ նետը կհասնի նշանակետին: Ոչ թե իմ Տիրոջով, այլ քո: Ոչ թե գծով պաշտպանվեք, այլ մտքի կրակով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*6.* 


Մտածեք, որ ձեզ ոչինչ չի պատկանում, այդպիսով ավելի հեշտ կլինի իրերին վնաս չհասցնելը: Մտածեք, թե ինչպես ավելի լավ զարդարեք ամեն մի տեղ, դրանով ավելի հաստատորեն կխուսափեք աղբից: Մտածեք, թե ամեն նոր իր որքանով ավելի լավը պետք է լինի հնից, դրանով կամրապնդեք վերելքի աստիճանները: Մտածեք, թե որքան սքանչելի է վաղը, այդպես կսովորեք առաջ նայել: Մտածեք, թե որքան դաժան է որպես կենդանի դրսևորվելը, դրանով կսկսեք խղճալ ցածրին: Մտածեք, թե որքան փոքր է երկիրը, դրանով կլավացնեք հարաբերականության ձեր ըմբռնումը: Մտածեք, թե որքան է  կարմրում երկրի մթնոլորտի հետևում թաքնվող արևը, դրանով կխուսափեք դժգոհությունից: Մտածեք, թե լույսի ճառագայթի ներքո որքան սպիտակ են աղավնիները, դրանով կամրապնդեք հույսը: Մտածեք, թե որքան կապույտ է երկինքը, դրանով կմոտենաք հավերժությանը: Մտածեք, թե որքան սև է մեգը, դրանով կխուսափեք նահանջի ցրտից: Արիաբար մտածեք Բարձրյալ Դեմքերի մասին, դրանով կգծեք գիծը միասնության: Մտածեք, թե ինչպեսի երջանկություն է քայլել մոլորակի կեղևի վրայով, հարստացնելով նրան ոգու գիտակցությամբ: Մտածեք, թե ինչպիսի երջանկություն է անցնել համաստեղությունների ճառագայթների տակով, հանդիսանալով տասնյակ հազարավոր տարիների ճառագայթների կենտրոնակետը: 
Մտածեք անխոնջ Մեր Առաջնորդող Ձեռքի մասին, դրանով կձեք կյանքի թելը:



- - - - - - -



*7.* 


Երբ ինչ-որ մեկը կտրի ճանապարհդ, լուռ մի կողմ քաշվիր, եթե գիտես քո ուղին: Երբ պետք է օթևան գտնել, տանտիրոջ համար մի լավ լուր ունեցիր: Երբ հեռանալու ժամը գա, ողջույնի խոսք գտիր մնացողների համար, եթե լայն է քո ուղին: Երբ ծաղկում է ճամփեզրի ծառը, մի կոտրիր այն, հնարավոր է, որ այն հետո ուրախություն կտա փնտրողին: Երբ լսում ես ողջույնի կանչը, աղ մի լցրու վրան: Երբ լսում ես երգող թռչնակին, ծառը թափ մի տուր: Երբ տեսնում ես, որ երեխաներն են գալիս, ասա՝ մենք սպասում էինք ձեզ: Երբ շտապում ես ճաշի, քայլիր չոր քարերի վրայով:  Երբ մտածում ես հանգստանալ, ամրացրու մտքիդ դիրքորոշումը: Երբ ընդունում ես հաճելին, նոթատետրիդ մեջ այն գրի մի առ: Երբ մտածում ես վիրավորանքի մասին, նայիր, թե որտեղ է հատակի կեղտը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*8.* 


"Ավելլի լավ է ընդունել անհրաժեշտ ուղերձը, քան թաքնվել նրանից: Ավելի լավ է վառ գույներով չներկել փոշոտ ճանապարհի վրա բացվող դարպասը: Ավելի լավ է ձիուն բանջարանոց թողնել, քան թողնել քարերի վրա: Ավելի լավ է ներել ուրյադնիկին, քան դատ վարել պրիստավի հետ: Ավելի լավ է զիջել գազարը, քան զրկվել սիսեռից: Ավելի լավ է տախտակների վրա քնել, քան մրջնանոցի: Ավելի լավ է լսել գործնական պարսավանքներ, քան քմծիծաղել քաղցրավենիքի վրա: Ավելի լավ է ընկերություն անել ավանակի հետ, քան լսել աղվեսին: Ավելի լավ է կանչել բժշկի, քան դևի արյունառություն անել: Ավելի լավ է վախենալ անցյալի տառապանքներից, քան կասկածել ապագայի վրա: Ավելի լավ է դատապարտել առավոտյան և ներել երեկոյան: Ավելի լավ է մտածել ցերեկը և թռչել գիշերով": - Այսպես է ասված Չինաստանում գրված "Երազների մարգարիտ" գրքում:



- - - - - - -



*9.* 


Կյանքի նոր հնարավորությունների ուսմունքը գրավում է գործնական գլուխներին: Եվ երբ դրսևորումը հնարավոր դառնա, այն կընդունվի, ինչպես լուսանկարն է ամեն ինչ ընդունում հեռավորության վրա: Հաճելի է գիտակցել, թե ինչպես մարդկության աչքերի առջև կմիասնանան երկու աշխարհները: Հոգևոր մաքրության պայմանը կճանաչվի որպես կյանքի նյութական ըմբռնում: Եվ նորից, ինչպես քրմության հնագույն ժամանակներում, բայց արդեն ժողովրդական կիրառման սահմաններում, կցոլա ճանաչման կրակը: Գլխավորը, պետք է հավասարակշռության բերել տեսանելի բնության ուժերը և Անտեսանելի Աղբյուրների Հզորությունը:
Տեսանելի գիտության ապարատը հեշտությամբ կարելի է համաձայնության բերել Բարձրագույն Աշխարհի լարերի հետ: Օրինակ, լսելը հեշտությամբ կհասկացվի որպես անլար հեռախոս, որը շուտով իրականություն կդառնա*: Բայց հենց այդ ժամանակներում ուշադրություն կդարձնեն հաղորդակցությունների տարբեր որակների վրա և, համեմատելով միջնորդի առանձնահատկությունները, կհասկանան հոգևոր լինելու օգտավետությունը:
Ինչպես լուսանկարը երբեք չի փոխարինի կերպարվեստին, այնպես էլ ֆիզիկական ապարատը չի փոխարինի հոգևորին: Կարելի է գտնել ֆենոմենների առանձնահատուկ վնասը, քանզի բռնի ճխլված նյութի լիցքը խուճապի մատնված էլեկտրոնների ատելիության մթնոլորտ է ծնում: Ոչինչ այնպես չի խոցում օրգանիզմը, որքան ոչ պիտանի ֆենոմենները:
- - - - - - -
* Չմոռանանք, որ այս հատորը հրատարակվել է 1925 թվականին, երբ մարդկությունն անլար հեռախոս երազում անգամ չէր տեսել... (թարգմանչի կողմից)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*10.* 


Ես ուրախ եմ տեսնել, թե ինչպես ժողովրդական բարօրության գիտակցման կայծակները փայլկտում են ձեր մտքերի մեջ: Պետք է տարածություն նետել այդ մտքերը: Եթե՜ ամեն օր կես ժամ հատկացնեինք ապագային: Ձեր մտադրությունների խարույկը Մեր իսկական ողջույնը կստանա:
Թող կորչեն կենցաղային իրերը, բայց թող նոր Երկիրը մտքի մարմնավորում ստանա: 
Ի՞նչն ավելի մաքուր կլվանա ոգին, եթե ոչ ուրիշների բարօրության մասին մտքերը: Ի՞նչն ավելի լավ կկոփի վճռականության զրահը, եթե ոչ ուրիշներին դեպի լույսը տանելու ցանկությունը: Եվ ի՞նչը կստեղծի լավագույն ժպիտը, եթե ոչ ամենավերջին երեխային ժպտալիս տեսնելու գիտակցությունը: Այսպիսով խնդրում եմ մտածել ապագայի մասին: Ամեն օր մարգարիտ հագցրեք Աշխարհի Մոր մանյակին: Այսպիսով, պարզ և անպաճույճ մտածեք, թե ինչպես զարդարել աշխարհի օջախը:
Պետք չէ համեմատել անցյալի հետ, քանզի անցյալի կնճիռը սովորաբար սխալմունքի բույնն է: Կարելի է լողալ օտար ափերի կողքով, բայց զմայլվել պետք է միայն բոլոր կենդանի արարածներին տրված լույսի աշխարհով: Լույսը՝ լավագույն կամուրջն է տեսանելիի և Անտեսանելիի միջև:
Երբ ոչ թե երեկոյան կրակների, այլ Արևի փայլքի մեջ կարելի է մտածել ապագայի մասին, այդ ժամանակ պրանայի ցողի կաթիլները լուսավորում են մտածող ճակատը:



- - - - - - -



*11.* 


Թող նոր երկրները նույնպես ըմբռնեն մաքուր սրտի փոխակերպման հզորությունը: Թող հասկանան՝ մտքերի կեղծությունը խոչընդոտ է ոգու փոխակերպմանը հասնելու համար:
Բոլոր նրանց, ով մտածում է Մեզ հետ լինել, ասացեք, որ պահպանեն մտքերը: Սխրանքը մաքուր մտքերով է ծնվում: Ցուցադրված ոչ մի գործողություն պտուղ չի տա, եթե այն բարձրացված չէ հուսաբեր մտքի թևերով:
Հասկանում եմ, թե որքան դժվար է բռնել մտածողության լվերին, ուստի պնդում եմ՝ օդափոխեք ձեր ուղեղի ծալքերը, որպեսզի այդ փոքրիկ ցատկոտողներն իրենց սերունդն այնտեղ բնակեցնելու հնարավորություն չունենան: Թավամազ մտածողության շնորհը ծնում է փոքրիկ միջատներին և փակում է լավագույն ուղիները: Մարմնի միջատները մարդուն խուսափելի են դարձնում, ուրեմն որքա՜ն պետք է վանեն ոգու միջատները:
Երբ մտքերը լայնորեն են հոսում, այդ դեպքում նույնիսկ նրանց տհաճ ուղղվածությունը կարող է վերջնականապես վնասարար չլինել: Բայց երբ մտածողությունը նման է ճահճաջրի կաթիլի պարունակությանը, այդ դեպքում Նոր Աշխարհի դեմքը դրսևորելու հնարավորություն չկա:
Մտածողությունն ամրապնդել է պետք, պետք է հստակորեն հիշել տվյալների չորս կանոնները: Պետք է հիշել, պետք է խուսափել խառը մտքերից:
Շատ եմ խնդրում ընդգծել երկնքի գեղեցկությունը և կապել այն ապագայի մասին մտքերի հետ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*12.* 


Ժողովուրդների ժամկետները կարելի է ճանաչել ըստ նրանց կրոնի հասկացման ալիքների: Որտեղ տեսանելի անհավատություն է, այնտեղ արդեն մոտ է Տիրոջ հունձքը: Բայց որտեղ երեսպաշտական բարեզարդություն է, այնտեղ սուրն է պատրաստ: Սողոսի* օրինակը խրատ կլինի: Այժմ, տարեկան տոնի օրը, մենք հասկանում ենք, թե ինչպես ամենաքրջոտ թափառաշրջիկը կարող է սխրանք դրսևորել և ինչպես թանկարժեք քիտոնը կարող է ծածկել գարշահոտ խոցերը: Այդպես ենք տեսնում աշխարհի նոր բաժանումը: Շատ բան կարելի է ներել ցնցոտիավորներին, բայց ոսկե ապարանքների կուրությունն արդարության կշեռքի վրա գերիշխել չի կարող:



- - - - - - -



*13.* 


Գրի առեք լեգենդը, - Ես արդեն ասել եմ, որ լեզուն կարելի է հասկանալ ներքին գիտակցությամբ: Այդ որակի մասին հայտարարվել է բարձրաստիճան քրմուհու միջոցով և սքանչելի հետևանք է ունեցել: Հեռավոր երկրների դեսպանները նրա հետ խոսում էին իրենց լեզվով, և նա հասկանում էր նրանց: Ստեղծվեց ավանդություն հավերժական լեզվի մասին:
Բայց ժողովուրդը ցանկացավ ամբոխներով համոզվել, որ հասկանում է:
Բերվեցին բազմաթիվ օտարերկրացիներ, և քրմուհին, չնայած բողոքներին, ցած բերվեց ութերորդ հարկից: Բայց ժողովրդի առջև ոչինչ չստացվեց, և օտարերկրացիներն իզուր կրկնում էին իրենց ճառերը: Այդպես ոչնչացվեց լավագույն հնարավորություններից մեկը
Բայց այն կարելի է կիրառել, ուսումնասիրելով աուրայի որակները, քանզի դա բարիքի և վարակի միջև կամուրջն է:
Նույնիսկ հարազատ լեզվի ըմբռնման հզորությունը կախված է ոչ թե ականջից, այլ աուրայի միջոցով ուրիշ կենտրոնների դիպչելուց: Հետևաբար ավելի լավ է ասել ՝ հասկացա, քան՝ լսեցի: Այդ է պատճառը, որ աուրայի հարցն այնքան կարևոր չէ գույնով, որքան ներքին լարվածությամբ:
- - - - - - -
* Սողոս (Պողոս) Տարսոնացի

----------


## Sambitbaba

*14.* 


Ուղղորդելուց ձեռքս չի հոգնի, այդպես դուք էլ գնացեք՝ ամեն մեկն իր ամբողջ ուժով: Ճշմարիտ է ուժ ներդնել դժվարի հանդեպ, քանզի ամեն հեշտ բան անհամաչափելի է գալիքի հետ: Ի՞նչ է ասում որդուն մայրն արշավից առաջ: - "Չթողնես, քեզ նեղացնեն": - Այդպես էլ Իմ զինվորները կհասկանան, թե ինչպես կռվեն միայնակ:
Թող շրջանագծի շղթան թեթևացնի միայն, բայց հնարամտությունը միայնության մեջ է փորձարկվում:



- - - - - - -



*15.* 


Մենք հազվադեպ ենք նախընտրում ջրային ուղիները: Ջրի տարրը հակադրված է սարերի մագնետիզմին: Կայծակների նետերը խոցում են ջուրն առանց հետևանքների աճի: Իսկ մենք ջանում ենք մեկուսացնել ամեն մի հոսանք:
Մետաղները նախընտրվում են ոչ թե ըստ իրենց արժեքի, այլ ըստ դիմադրողականության: Պետք չէ պղնձե իրեր կրել: Հները գիտեին, թե որքան ավելի օգտակար է բրոնզը: Նմանապես ցինկն էլ այլևս կենցաղում  չպետք է լինի: Ոչ միայն շփման վարակը, այլև մետաղի փոխանցքն է հիվանդություն հրահրում, հետևաբար պետք է ոչնչացնել պղնձե մետաղադրամները, ավելի լավ է ամենամանր արծաթը:
Անշեղորեն պետք է հետապնդել հանցավոր չարաշահությունը, քանզի Երկիրը հիվանդ է չարաշահությամբ: Ամեն դարաշրջան իր հիվանդությունն ունի՝ այժմ չարաշահությունների հիվանդությունն է: Պետք չէ մտածել, որ մարդկությունը միշտ նախատրամադրված է եղել այդ հիվանդությանը: Բայց այն էական փոփոխությունների նախանշան է, քանզի աստիճանաբար անցնել չի կարող, և վարակը ջախջախելու համար բարեշրջման մոլուցք է անհրաժեշտ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*IV*



*1.* 


Աղոթքը՝ հավերժության գիտակցումն է: Աղոթքի մեջ են ամփոփված. գեղեցկությունը, սերը, խիզախումը, անվեհերությունը, անձնվիրությունը, համառությունը, նկրտումը: Բայց եթե աղոթքի մեջ սնապաշտությունն է ամփոփված, վախն ու կասկածը, - ուրեմն այդպիսի թախանձանքը վերաբերվում է կռապաշտության ժամանակներին: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն աղոթել: Կարելի է ժամեր անց կացնել ձգտումների մեջ, բայց գոյություն ունի նաև ակնթարթային աղոթք: Այդ ժամանակ մարդ առանց խոսք ակնթարթորեն իրեն ներդնում է Անսահմանության անընդհատական շղթայի մեջ: 
Որոշելով միանալ Անսահմանությանը, մարդ ասես ներշնչում է եթերի արտահոսքերը և, առանց կրկնողությունների մեխանիկայի, հոսանքի լավագույն միացում է ստանում: Այդպես լռելյայն, առանց ժամանակ կորցնելու, կարելի է թարմացման շիթ ստանալ: Միայն զարգացած հոգևորը  կարող է մի շնչով բարձրացնել մարդկային գիտակցությունը: Բայց մենք պետք է պնդենք աղոթքի մասին, քանզի նրա մասին հարցնելու են:
Պետք չեն հմայախոսքեր, պետք չեն խնդրանքներ, պետք չէ հնազանդության փոշին, պետք չեն սպառնալիքներ, քանզի մենք տանում ենք մեզ հեռավոր աշխարհներ, որտեղ հնարավորությունների և իմացության շտեմարաններն են: Զգում ենք, որ նրանք նախանշված են մեզ համար, և խիզախորեն դիպչում ենք նրանց:
Պատգամը հասկացեք այսպես. "Աղոթեք ոգով, այլ ոչ ինչպես պատահի":



- - - - - - -



*2.* 


Եթե սկսենք մասնատել նյութը, կտեսնենք, թե ինչպես ազատագրված հյուլեները կսկսեն դասավորվել ըստ իրենց հիմնական երանգի և, մտնելով եթեր, կկազմեն մի ծիածան, որը կհնչի ոլորտների երաժշտությամբ: 
Եթե մասնատվում է մի ամբողջ մոլորակ, ուրեմն, իհարկե, հետևանքը կլինի՝ ծիածանը: Այդ երևույթը կարելի է դիտարկել ամեն մի տեսանելի նյութի մասնատման վրա:
Մեր Ճառագայթը բյուրավոր մաքրված հյուլեներ է ուղարկում, որոնք համակում են մարդուն, եթե միայն այդ մարդու կողքին եթերային հողմեր չկան: Դա ոգու հանգստության հիմքն է, հակառակ դեպքում կարմայի մնացորդները խափանում են առաքման առարկան: 
Եվ ցածրագույն ոգիները պատռում են ճառագայթը, ինչպես կապիկն առանց որևէ օգտի պատռում է թանկարժեք կտորը, քանզի նյութի հյուլեները պիտանի չեն խռովված պատյանների համար: Պետք է հիշել սա, երբ աղոթքի մեջ ոգին միահյուսյում ես Անսահմանության հետ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*3.* 


Այժմ հիշեք միայն, որ վտանգի դեպքում դուք պետք է գոտևորվեք անձնական անխոցելիության գիտակցմամբ և հետո նոր ձեր գիտակցությունն ուղարկեք Իմ Ճառագայթին ընդառաջ:
Մտովի պատկերացնելով, թե ինչպես է ձեր կայծը վազում դեպի Իմ էներգիան: Այդպիսի փոխադարձությունն ուժեղացնում է էներգիան և լավ է յուրացվում: Ճանապարհին տարբեր պատահականություններ կարող են լինել, այնպիսի, երբ փոխադարձ էներգիան առանձնապես օգտակար է: Ավելի լավ է ուժեղացնել ամեն մի հնարավորություն:



- - - - - - -



*4.* 


Ճնշված ու սպառնալիքի տակ, Ակբարն ասում էր իր առաջնորդներին. "Որքան ավելի քիչ է անհանգստանում նյութը, այնքան ավելի հստակ է գագաթների արտացոլանքը": Զորատեսից հետո Ակբարն ասաց. "Քառորդ մասն արված է, տեսա կուշտ մարդկանց, - մնացածը կտեսնենք շոգ օրից հետո, անձրևոտ օրից հետո, անքուն գիշերից հետո":



- - - - - - -



*5.* 


Այժմ, եթե հարցնեն. "Ընդունու՞մ եք արդյոք աստղագուշակությունը": - Պատասխանեք. - "Մի՞թե դուք հերքում եք բժշկությունը":
Եթե հարցնեն. "Պնդու՞մ եք արդյոք ոգու կյանքի առկայությունը": - Պատասխանեք. "Մի՞թե դուք հերքում եք նյութի զարգացումը":
Եթե հարցնեն. "Ինչու՞ եք հոգում արդեն մոխիր դարձած Ուսուցիչների մասին": - Պատասխանեք. "Մի՞թե գիտությունը ձեզ դեռևս հասանելի չէ":
Եթե հարցնեն. "Թվում է, թե դուք դեմ չե՞ք կարդալ մագաղաթներ": - Պատասխանեք. "Գնացեք դպրոց, հետո կխոսենք":
Եթե հարցնեն. "Ինչպե՞ս եք դուք ձեզ պատկերացնում տիեզերքը": - Պատասխանեք. "Ինչպես ջրի կաթիլ":
Եթե հարցնեն. "Ինչու՞ եք ինքներդ ճանաչել Ուսուցչին": - Պատասխանեք. "Քանզի նա Ինքը դիմեց մեզ մեր գիտելիքը զարգացնելու համար":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*6.* 


Ընդգծեմ ընդհանուր բարիք պահանջողների որակները: Առաջինը՝ ձգտման մշտականություն: Երկրորդ՝ պարունակելու ունակություն, քանզի վատ է հերքող կոմունիստը, բայց ճշմարտություն որոնողն արժանի է ընդհանուր բարիքի: Երրորդ՝ աշխատելու ունակություն, քանզի մեծամասնությունը չգիտի ժամանակի արժեքը: Չորրորդ՝ ցանկություն օգնել առանց նախախնամությունների և յուրացման: Հինգերորդ՝ հրաժարանք սեփականությունից և ուրիշների ստեղծագործության պտուղները պահպանել հանձն առնելը: Վեցերորդ՝ վախի վտարում: Յոթերորդ՝ մթի մեջ ցուցաբերել արթմնություն: Այդպես պետք է ասել նրանց, ով, համակված վախով, պաշտպանվում է հերքմամբ: Պետք է ցույց տալ, որ միլիոնավոր մարդիկ սպասում են դարպասների բացվելուն: Չարչարանքի կապերը վախի շղթաներով չես փոխարինի: Վախը կարելի է համեմատել բորոտության հետ, երկուսն էլ մարդուն պատում են գարշելիության եղյամով:
Նվաստացածության գորշ աղջամուղջները կյանքի բզկտված ըմբռնում են կառուցել: Այժմ ամպրոպի և հողմի մեջ այն պետք է վերանա:



- - - - - - -



*7.* 


Ոչ մի պայծառատեսություն չի կարող համեմատվել ոգու իմացության հետ: Ճշմարտութունը կարող է գալ այդ իմացության միջոցով: Ժամանակի կարիքների ըմբռնումը միայն այդ ճանապարհով է գալիս:
Մարգարեական էքստազը շրջանցում է ժամանակի ճշգրտությունն ու տեղերը, բայց ոգու իմացությունը կանխատեսում է իրադարձության որակը: Եվ ոգու իմացության ուղին ծաղկում է առանց տեսանելի նախանշանների, բայց հիմնված է կենտրոնների բացահայտման վրա:
Քրմերի մոտ ոգու իմացությունը բարձրագույն դրսևորում էր համարվում, քանզի որևէ մարմնական վարժություններով դրան անհնար էր հասնել, այլ կազմավորվում էր նախկին կյանքերի շերտավորմամբ: Հետևաբար ոգու իմացության որոնումներն արտահայտվում են ոչ թե վարժություններով, այլ միայն ներվերը սնուցող անոթների կյանքի բարելավմամբ: Գլխավոր ուշադրությունը պետք է դարձնել արյան ճնշման վրա, քանզի, երբ ներվերը կուլ են տալիս սպիտակ գնդիկների արտահոսքերը, այդ ժամանակ հակադարձ բևեռականությունն առանձնահատուկ է ըմբոստանում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*8.* 


Կհարցնեն նաև. "Ո՞վ է ավելի մեծ, Հիսու՞ս, թե Բուդդան": - Պատասխանեք. "Անհնար է չափել հեռավոր աշխարհները: Կարող ենք միայն սքանչանալ նրանց փայլքով": Քրիստոսի ճառագայթը սնուցում է Երկիրը ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես և Բուդդայի ծիածանը կյանքի օրենքի հաստատումն է բերում:
Նոր Աշխարհը համարձակ ճանաչման հաստատումն է ցուցադրելու: Ուսուցիչների Կերպարներն այնտեղ կյանք կմտնեն որպես Ընկերներ: Ուսուցչի Հրահանգը դրված կլինի սիրելի գրքերի դարակին: Թղթադրամների ոչնչացման ժամկետի ընթացքում նրանց իշխանությունը պետք է փոխարինել ոգու օգնության հաստատմամբ:
Իմացությունը, վերջապես, պետք է գիտականորեն կառուցի դեպի ոգին ձգտելու կամուրջը: Հոգեբանական հետազոտությունների միությունների ամոթալի գոյատևումը պետք է փոխարինվի ճշմարիտ ու համարձակ դատողությամբ:
Ինչպե՛ս կարելի է նստել գերազանց կերպով իրենց գրպանը պաշտպանող ստախոսների ու կեղծ բարեպաշտների կողքին:
Սխրանքը պետք է դրսևորվի և ազատագրվի նախախնամությունների փոշուց: 
Մի՞թե պատշաճ մարդը կարող է զբաղվել սխրանքով: Նրա կրծքին տեղ չի հերիքի բոլոր մարդկային պարգևները տեղավորելու համար: Նա չգիտի, թե ինչպես տեղավորի իր մեջ պապենական բոլոր սովորույթները: Բայց սովորույթը սովորական է դարձնում: Հետո խնդրում եմ նայել երկնքին ասես թե առաջին անգամ: Խնդրում եմ քաղաքների կեղտից սարսափել ասես թե առաջին անգամ: Խնդրում եմ Քրիստոսի և Բուդդայի մասին մտածել ասես թե առաջին անգամ:
Խնդրում եմ նայել ձեզ վրա ասես թե առաջին անգամ:
Խնդրում եմ Նոր Աշխարհը պատկերացնել ասես թե առաջին անգամ: Անցյալի սեփականության փոքրիկ փշուրն անգամ ասես երկանաքար լինի վզիդ:



- - - - - - -



*9.* 


Անսպասելիությունը՝ շարժունակության քույրն է: Շարժունակությունը՝ քույրն է սխրանքի: Սխրանքը՝ հաղթանակի եղբայրն է: Քանզի ամեն սխրանք իր մեջ հաղթանակ է պարունակում, կարող է անտեսանելի, բայց խորը տարածքներ շարժող:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*10.* 


Ի՞նչն է տուժում ամենից շատ: Իհարկե համաչափելիությու՛նը: 
Շատ եմ նրա մասին խոսել, բայց նորից պետք է վերադառնալ հին հետքերին: Նույնիսկ այն քչերը, որոնք զգում են համաչափելիության նշանակալիությունը, նրա մասին հիշում են միայն ինչ-որ հատուկ դեպքերում: Երբ խեղդվում ես, այդ ժամանակ հիշվում են լավագույն կանոնները: Բայց շատ ավելի կարևոր է նրանց մասին հիշել կյանքի առօրեականության մեջ: Ճշմարիտ դատողության հողմը կարող է ցրել ամենափոքրիկ մտքերն անգամ: Լավ է թե վատ, օգտակար է կամ ոչ՝ ինքնին կբացահայտվի, քանզի այնտեղ, որտեղ ծառերը շատ են, թփուտները չեն երևում:
Եթե ուժ դնես փոշոտ հոգսերը սքանչելի սխրանքի փոխելու համար, մամխի ծուռտիկ թփուտն անմիջապես կայմափայտերի պուրակ կդառնա: Երբ միտքը կարելի է նետել դեպի հրաշքների սահմանները, այդ դեպքում արդեն չարժի երկար խոսել ծակ ներբանների մասին:
Շատ եմ խորհուրդ տալիս ոչնչացնել բամբասանքները, չէ՞ որ օրվա ամբողջ կեսը կազատվի: Միայնակ կմնա սուրճի բաժակը կամ գարեջրի գավաթը: Ուտելու ժամանակը պետք է կրճատվի, որպեսզի պահպանվի պատշաճ մարդակերպությունը: Չկա ավելի վատ անհամաչափելիություն, քան սեղանի շուրջ դատարկաբանությամբ զբաղվելը: Չկա ավելի վատ անհամաչափելիություն, քան անհեթեթություններով զրպարտելը: Չկա ավելի վատ անհամաչափելիություն, քան մի կողմ դնել քեզ կանչող գործողությունը: Չկա ավելի վատ անհամաչափելիություն, քան մանրավաճառի վիրավորանք ցուցաբերելը: Չկա ավելի վատ անհամաչափելիություն, քան ինքդ քեզ պատասխանատվությունից ազատելը: Չկա ավելի վատ անհամաչափելիություն, քան գեղեցկության մասին մտածել դադարելը: Համաչափելիությունը տան հենասյանն է նման:
Մենք հոգ ենք տանում  շենքի գույնի մասին, մի՞թե կավերենք Կամարի սյունը: Հիմնավորապես յուրացրեք համաչափելիությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*11.* 


Եթե համաչափելիությունը պահպանված չէ, ավերվում է նաև վճռականությունը: Մեր՝ մինչև վերջնագիծ, - վճռականությունը: Ոչ այն վճռականությունը, որն ընթանում է հարմարավետ և համապատասխանում է անձնական սովորություններին: Ոչ այն վճռականությունը, որն օգտակար է մարմնին: Մեր վճռականությունը պարսպված է ոգու սահմաններով: Հետևաբար անհնար է սահմանափակել մեր ձգտումները: Ռազմիկներն ու հավաքողները քայլում են Մեր վճռականությամբ:
Եթե խանգարում է երկչոտությունը, ուրեմն ավելի լավ է այրել անցած կամուրջները: Եթե խանգարում է ժլատությունը, ուրեմն ավելի լավ է հաջորդ գետի այն կողմը նետեք ձեր դրամապանակը: Եթե խանգարում է բթամտությունը, ուրեմն ավելի լավ է թողնեք, որ ձիերն իրենք ընթանան: Եթե խանգարում է հիշաչարությունը, ուրեմն ավելի լավ է թշնամու խրթվիլակը կախել ձիու ականջների միջև: Վճռականությանն օգնել կարող է միայն գեղեցկությունը: Այդ ժամանակ  դրամապանակի և թշնամու մասին մտածելը մանկական քմահաճույք կթվա:
Ինչպես մագնիսի կենտրոնն է ձգում դեպի իրեն, այնպես վճռականության հիմնական որակն է՝ անպարտելիությունը: Իհարկե, վճռականության անպարտելիությունը համոզում է և իսկական գաղտնությունների անվիճարկելի հիմքն է հանդիսանում: Գաղտնությունը պետք է դիտարկվի որպես կյանքի առաջատար գործողություն: Այդպես Մեր վճռականությունն առաջատար հասկացման հետ է կապված: Ընդունեք վճռականությունը:



- - - - - - -



*12.* 


Վճռականությունը պայմանավորում է թաքնագիտական նիստերի օրենքը:
Ներքին կրակի դրսևորման համար նույնիսկ քարը նիստերով է կտրվում: Այդպես էլ դեպի Լույսը տանող ուղին բաժանվում է հստակ գծերով: Իհարկե, նիստի փոխարեն միշտ էլ կարելի է կազմակերպել մանրախճի փլվածք, բայց դա ողբալի է:
Գիտակից ուղին բաժանվում է բաժինների՝ մոտավորապես հազար օր ամեն բաժնում: Այդ եռամյակները, արտաքինից միանման, կատարելապես տարբեր են ըստ հոգևոր գիտակցության որակների: Որքան ավելի կտրուկ է գիծը, այնքան ավելի պլանաչափ է ուղին: Սովորաբար եռամյակի առաջին տարին նախապատրաստական է, երկրորդը՝ գործնական, երրորդն՝ արդեն տագնապալի-տանջալից նախադուռ:
Սկսենք նոր նիստ: Այն կարելի է անվանել "երկրային անտունություն": Պետք է դեն նետել բոլոր նախկին ենթադրությունները և նետվել անվերջանալի լռության անապատ, որտեղ ամպրոպներն ու հողմերը կպարուրեն քեզ փայլող գմբեթով:
Ամպրոպների մեջ նոր հյուսվածք կդրսևորվի: Թող ապագա նիստը կոչվի Լուսակիր՝ ուրեմն սկսենք այն կառուցել:
Արիաբար ձիերին կդարձնենք դեպի անապատի մառախուղը: Անօթևան թափառումների փորձն անցնել է պետք: Այդպես քայլել են բոլոր որոնողները:
Երբ երկրների սահմանը ջնջվում է, այդ նիստը կարելի է ողջունել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*13.* 


*Թաքնագիտական սպանության մասին:* Անտեսանելի սպանություններն արյունարբուներից անհամեմատելիորեն ավելի շատ են: Ատելությունից, տգիտությունից, վախից դրդված մարդիկ թունավորված նետեր են սփռում, որոնց ուժը կարող է մեծ լինել: Պաշտպանության լավագույն միջոցներից մեկը՝ թաքնագիտական շրջանակի հասկացումն է: Բայց լավագույն դեղամիջոցը կարելի է ընդունել միայն ճշգրիտ ցուցումներով:
Այնքան մեծ է շրջանակի հզորությունը, որ նույնիսկ աստղային նշաններն էլ կարող են փոխվել: Հայտնի է, որ շրջանակը փոխել է մահն ու հիվանդությունն էլ:
Շրջանակի նշանակության երևույթը պետք է պաշտպանվի, ինչպես ամեն լարած գործիք: Չի կարելի մոռանալ, որ շրջանակի անդամների միջև ամեն մի գործողություն պետք է հաշվենկատ լինի: Յուրաքանչյուր օգուտ կարող է փոխակերպվել վնասի, եթե թույլատրվել է քարերը եղբայրական բանջարանոցներ նետել:
Եվ ինչպե՞ս կարող եք գիտենալ, թե անխոհեմ նետված քարն ուր կարող է ընկել: Աուրաների վիճակը հաճախ շեղում է քարը, և ոտքի փոխարեն քարը դիպչում է քունքին:
Հետևաբար անհրաժեշտ է հանել քարերը կիրառությունից և ամբողջ ուժով պաշտպանել շրջանակի կրճատումը՝ Ես նախազգուշացրեցի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*14.* 


*Գործողության որակները:* Եթե գործողությունը փոքր է, ուրեմն այն տարբեր ձեռագործ իրերի օգնության կարիքն ունի: Իսկ երբ գործողությունը մեծ է դառնում, երկրային իրերի կարիք նա այլևս չունի: Դա գործողության առաջին փորձաքարն է:
Երբ մոգը խոսում է մի ամբողջ դեղատան մասին, նշանակում է, նրա գործողությունը շատ փոքր մակարդակի է: 
Գործողության երկրորդ որակը՝ նրա շարժականությունն է: Առաջնային նյութի հողմի նման, իսկական գործողությունը պետք է թրթռա իր հնարավորություններով: Միայն թռիչքը կարող է ավարտել դրսևորված լուսաբեր միտքը:
Գործողության երրորդ որակը՝ նրա անսպասելիությունն է: Ամեն մի մտքեր խոցած գործողություն մտածելակերպի անսպասելի ուղու հետևանք է եղել:
Գործողության չորրորդ որակը՝ նրա անորսալիությունն է: Միայն այդ որակն է, որ գործողությանը պահպանում է կործանիչ հարձակումներից:
Գործողության հինգերորդ որակը՝ նրա համոզիչ լինելն է: Ինչպես ամեն կայծակ մեր գիտակցությունը կապում է Տիեզերքի հետ, այնպես էլ ամեն գործողություն պետք է խոցի, ինչպես սրի փայլատակումը: 
Գործողության վեցերորդ որակը՝ նրա օրինականությունն է: Միայն աշխարհի բարեշրջման հիմքերի գիտակցումը գործողությանը պայմանականությունից դուրս կմղի:
Գործողության յոթերորդ որակը՝ նրա մաքուր հղումն է: Նրա ուղիով անխոնջ ծանրություններ կարելի է շարժել:
Պետք է միանման հասկանալ ոգու և մարմնի գործողությունը: Քանզի, ամբողջ ասածից հետո, մտքի գործողությունն այնուամենայնիվ չի գնահատվում:
Ցանկանում եմ ասել մասնավորապես նրանց, ով հավատում է նյութին: Ձեր միտքը սնուցված է ներվային կենտրոնների արտահոսքերով և ըստ տեսակարար կշռի շատ միկրոօրգանիզմներից ավելի ծանր է: Մի՞թե ձեր միտքը նյութ չէ: Որքա՜ն ուրեմն ճշգրիտ պետք է մենք կշռադատենք մեր մտքերը: Նրանց համար մենք նույնքան պատասխանատու ենք, որքան հարբեցումը չարաշահող մարդը: Ավելի հեշտ է մտածել նյութից, քանզի որտե՞ղ է մտքի սահմանը: Այդպես ոգու ուսմունքը կկանգնի նյութի կողքին: Այդպես ոգին հերքողները նյութն էլ կսկսեն հերքել:



- - - - - - -



*15.* 

*
Սպասման որակները:* Բարձրագույն սպասումը՝ աշխարհի բարեշրջման սպասումն է: Սովորական սպասումները բաժանվում են մութ, քնկոտ և զգոն որակների: Մթերի քաոսը տարածությանը միայն վնաս է բերում: Քնկոտ սպասումները մարմրող ածուխների են նման: Զգոն սպասումներն ամեն ժամ նորն ընդունելու պատրաստակամություն են ցուցաբերում:
Արդեն ասել եմ՝ կարողացեք ցանկանալ, ու նաև կասեմ՝ կարողացեք սպասել: Կարողացեք մաքրել սպասման որակը: Ինչես անմար կանթեղ, մրրիկի միջով տարեք սպասումը:
Սպասման ներքին որակը՝ աճելու նրա ունակությունն է: Ուրիշ էլ ինչի՞ հետ կարելի է համատեղել այդ հատկանիշը, եթե ոչ աշխարհի բարեշրջմա՛ն: Այդպիսի սպասումը պետք է ներթափանցի ձեր ամբողջ կյանքի մեջ: Գործունեության թրթիռով պետք է լցնի մեր աշխատանքը: Քանզի այդ միասնության մեջ է ամենալավն ու ամենագեղեցիկը: Մտնելով խռովահույզների տուն, ասացեք. "Սպասե՛ք աշխարհի բարեշրջմանը":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*V*



*1.* 


Կհարցնեն. "Ինչպե՞ս եք դուք հիշատակում Արարչին, Որին չեք ճանաչում": - Ասացեք. "Պատմականորեն և գիտականորեն ճանաչում ենք Մեծ Ուսուցիչներին, որոնք էլ ստեղծել են մեր գիտակցության որակը":
"Ընդունելով Ուսուցիչների գաղափարախոսության ազդեցությունը, չե՞ք ճնշում արդյոք ձեր ազատությունը": - Ասացեք. "Ազատության որակը հիանալի է; եթե այն կա, ոչնչով նրան սահմանափակել չի կարելի": Կարելի է շղթայել մարմինը, բայց գիտակցությունն, այլանդակությունից բացի, ոչնչով հնարավոր չէ նվաստացնել: Երբ դիպչում ենք ազատության բարձունքներին, այլանդակությունից պատսպարվել է պետք: Եթե ցանկանում ենք վեհացնել նյութը, Գեղեցկության մասին իմաստնաբար է պետք մտածել:
Գեղեցկության մեջ է ի հայտ գալու Անսահմանությունը: Գեղեցկության մեջ կփայլատակեն ոգու Որոնողների ուսմունքները: Գեղեցկության մեջ չենք վախենա ցուցաբերել ազատության ճշմարտությունը: Գեղեցկության մեջ կբոցավառենք ջրի ամեն կաթիլի փայլքը: Գեղեցկության մեջ նյութից ծիածան կսարքենք: Չկա այլանդակություն, որը չի խեղդվի տարրալուծման ծիածանի շողերի մեջ: Չկան շղթաներ, որոնք չենք քանդվի Գեղեցկության ազատության մեջ:
Ինչպե՞ս տիեզերքին դիպչելու խոսքեր գտնենք: Ինչպե՞ս ասենք մարմինների բարեշրջման մասին: Ինչպե՞ս բարձրացնենք գիտակցությունը դեպի հիմքերի ուսումնասիրություն: Ինչպե՞ս մոտեցնենք մարդկությանն աշխարհների գիտական գիտակցմանը:
Ամեն մի գիտակցում ծնվում է Գեղեցկության մեջ:
Կարողացեք հստակափայլ մտածել, և վախեցնող ոչինչ ձեզ չի դիպչի:
Հիշեք՝ Արգելքներ Մենք Չունենք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*2.* 


Ասված է. Ոգու վատաբանությունը վատ է ամեն ինչից, - քանզի Ոգու դեմ խոսողն իր տգիտությու՛նն է դրսևորում:
Ասված է սրբերի մասին, բայց ո՞վ կարող է իր վրա կրել այդ անբացատրելի հասկացությունը:
Հրաշքներ գործողներն իմացյալ մոգեր կդառնան: Իրենց կյանքը պաշտպանողները կդառնան գործնական մարդիկ:
Միայն անձնականից գիտակցաբար հրաժարվողներն ու գիտակցությունը դեպի աշխարհի բարեշրջման ըմբռնումը տեղափոխողները կարող են,  Մեր հասկանալով, նվիրյալներ կոչվել: Անհրաժեշտ է, որ այդ պրոցեսն ընթանա գիտակցաբար, անկախ արտաքին պայմանների պատահականություններից:
Անհնար է նորից ստիպողաբար կրոն սերմանել՝ այն սրբապիղծ այլանդակություն կդառնա:
Կյանքի այլանդակություններից հրաժարվելու ճանապարհը ոգուն ճշմարիտ որոնումների կտանի: Հետո՝ աշխարհների միջև կապի ակնհայտությունը կստիպի մտորել գիտականորեն:
Այդ աննկարագրելի խոհը՝ հոգևոր կարգապահության սկիզբն է: Անձնական հիմքերից զուրկ այդ որոնումները գործողության ռեֆլեքս են արթնացնում՝ այն սխրանք է կոչվում:
Ընդհանրապես, ավելի լավ է "սուրբ" խոսքը փոխարինել ավելի որոշակի խոսքով՝ նվիրյալ: 
Կյանքում երբեք չի դադարի սխրանքի դրսևորումը, և առանց երեսպաշտության Մենք կարող ենք սահմանել ակնհայտ երևույթները:
Պետք է ձեռակերտել կյանքի սխրանքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*3.* 


Մարգարեն մարդ է, որը տիրապետում է հոգևոր հեռատեսությանը: Ճիշտ ինչպես նյութական ոլորտի վրա կա կարճատեսություն ու հեռատեսություն, նույնքան հստակորեն էլ պետք է վերաբերվել ոգու հեռատեսության որակին:
Բացարձակ տգիտություն կլիներ հերքել մարգարեությունները:
Բացարձակ հիմարություն կլիներ պարսավել մարգարեներին:
Եթե գիտականորեն  և անկողմնապահ կերպով ուսումնասիրենք պատահականորեն պահպանված մարգարեությունները, ի՞նչ կտեսնենք: Կգտնենք մարդկանց, որոնք հակառակ անձնական շահի հայացք են նետել պատմության հաջորդ էջի մեջ, որտեղ սարսափել են և նախազգուշացրել են ժողովրդին:
Այսպես կոչված մարգարեությունների մեջ անձնական մտադրություններ չեք գտնի, չեք գտնի ոճրագործ շահախնդրություն, չեք գտնի զրպարտանքներ: Պատկերների խորհրդանիշները բացատրվում են հեռու ապակիների երանգներով:
Ե՞րբ ուրեմն գիտնականները ժամանակ կգտնեն գիտականորեն ուսումնասիրել մարգարեություններն ու համադրել դրանք պատմականորեն:
Սքանչելի՛ գիրք է դա երիտասարդ գիտնականի համար:
Այո, բարեկամներս, ժամանակն է սովորել կրթվածորեն մոտենալ ակնհայտ երևույթներին: Հակառակ դեպքում ապագա նվաճումները մանկական օրորոցի մեջ էլեկտրոններ կթվան: Ձեր համազգեստներն ու պատմուճանները ձեր վախվորած մանկությունը չեն թաքցնում: Հարցրեք, ո՞վ է կարգավորել ձեր կոչումներն ու պաշտոնները: Հիրավի կսարսափեիք տեսնել ձեր բավարարվածության այդ սկզբնապետերին: Շահամոլության թզուկներն իրենցով փորձեցին ծածկել Ընդհանուր Բարիքի հսկաներին:
Ձեր շքանշանների թելերից ոչ թե կապեր, այլ տնային կենդանիների պարաններ կարելի է հյուսել՝ և նստե՛լ եք կապանքի տակ: Եվ Նոր Աշխարհի փայլքը ձեր բույնը չի՛ թափանցում: Բայց թող հողմը պոկի՛ Արևածագը թաքցնող արմատները:
Արևածագից ավելի սքանչելի բան չկա՝ և Արևածագը գալիս է Արևելքի՛ց:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*4.* 


Մի՞թե ձեզ դժվար է հասկանալ աստղագուշակության իմաստը: Եթե գիտելիքները չեն հերիքում, առաջարկում եմ փորձ կատարել: Պետք է վերցնել չորս օրգանիզմ. բույս, ձուկ, թռչուն և կենդանի: Ասենք, ջրաշուշան, ծածան, աղավնի, շուն: Յուրաքանչյուրից յոթ հատ, և ամեն բաժանմունքի համար կառուցել լույսից զուրկ սենյակ, հագեցված էլեկտրականության գունավոր ճառագայթով: Ապակիները պետք է հնարավորինս մոտ լինեն ծիածանի գույներին: Գիշերները կարելի է լույսի ուժը քչացնել միայն: Փորձը կարելի է շարունակել մոտավորապես չորս ամիս:
Ինչից հետո նույնիսկ կույրն անգամ կհասկանա հետևանքների տարբերությունը: Ընդ որում դեռևս բացակայելու է աստղային ճառագայթի գլխավոր պայմանը, նրա քիմիական կառուցվածքը: Անհնար է չհասկանալ մոլորակների մարմինների ֆիզիկական ազդեցության նշանակությունը: Մարդկության հայացքն ու սպասումները պետք է հառնված լինեն հեռավոր աշխարհներին: Հետևաբար այս թեմայի հետ առնչվող ամեն ինչ պետք է ուսումնասիրվի առանց նախախնամությունների: Եթե պետք են ճշգրիտ գիտություններ, ուրեմն աստղագիտությունը դրանցով զարմացնում է:



- - - - - - -



*5.* 


Կարելի է հրամաններ արձակել, կարելի է խոստանալ ու վախեցնել, բայց միայն ըմբռնումն է առաջատար: Ի՞նչը կարող է փոխարինել կիրառելիության գիտակցմանը:
Կասեն. "Որքա՜ն գեղեցիկ է: Որքա՜ն հզոր է: Որքա՜ն վեհ է": - Բայց բոլոր այդ պոռթկումներն ասես ճահճի վրա թափառող կրակներ լինեն, և հանգչում են ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես մակերեսորեն ծնվում են: Մաքուր մտքերը նման են հուսաբեր փոշեհատիկների՝ առաջին իսկ քամին նրանց տիեզերք է տանում: Այդպիսի փոշեհատիկի արժեքը չնչին է:
Գնահատելի է միտքը, որը որոշում է ծնել: Որոշումը գնահատվում է կիրառելիության որակով: Կիրառելիությունը դատվում է ոգու իմացությամբ, այդ ժամանակ ստացվում է գործողություն, որին կարելի է ուրախանալ: Իսկ ով ուրախանում է, նա հավատում է նաև:
Նույնիսկ հավատը պետք է հիմնավորված լինի՝ այդպես ուսմունքը կարող է ապրել: 
Մենք լավ ենք հաշվում, Մենք հաստատուն ենք հավելացնում: Եթե մեղադրեն հաշվենկատության մեջ, դա էլ մի մերժեք: Քանզի հաշվենկատությունը հակադրված է խելացնորությանը, իսկ խելացնորությունը հակադրված է ոգու իմացությանը: 
Եվ ինչպիսի շրջանագիծ էլ մենք մեզ նշանակենք, միևնույն է վերադառնալու ենք ոգու մեծագույն իմացությանը:
Ոչ թե զգում եմ, այլ գիտեմ՝ ոչ թե սնապաշտություն, այլ անվիճարկելիություն: Իսկ երբ դիպչում ենք անվիճարկելիությանը, այդ ժամանակ դիպչում ենք մոլորակի մագնիսին, - ուրեմն ամուր ենք կանգնած:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*6.* 


Խուսափե՛ք միօրինակությունից, ինչպես տարածքում, այնպես էլ գործի մեջ: Հատկապես միօրինակությունն է համապատասխանում մեծագույն մոլորությանը՝ սեփականության հասկացությանը:
Սեփականության ստրուկը նախ և առաջ ոգու շարժունակությունն է կորցնում: Այդպիսի ստրուկը դադարում է հասկանալ, որ աշխատանքի ամեն օր պետք է զարդարված լինի ոգու առանձնահատուկ որակով: Այդպիսի ստրուկը չի կարող փոխել տեղը, քանզի նրա ոգին մշտակաց իր երկրային տանն է լինելու:
Հարցրեք ձեզ, արդյո՞ք հեշտությամբ եք դուք տեղաշարժվում: Հեշտորե՞ն եք փոխում ձեր գործի որակը: Եթե հեշտորեն, ուրեմն, նշանակում է, կարող եք հասկանալ Ընդհանուր Բարիքի արժեքը:
Եթե ամեն ուղևորություն ձեզ ստիպում է հոգևոր կտակ գրել և տեղը փոխելը ձեզ դժբախտ է դարձնում, նշանակում է, պետք է դեղ ընդունել: Որպես դեղամիջոց ձեզ համար պետք է նշանակել ամենավտանգավոր ուղևորությունները և ամենատարբեր աշխատանքների փոխարինումներ: Կզարգանա արիությունն ու հնարամտությունը, քանզի սկզբնապատճառը՝ վախն է:
Սեփականության զգացմունքի սաղմը նույնպես վախն է: Գոնե ինչ-որ բանով կապվել գետնին: Ասես թե խղճուկ խրճիթը ոգու համար բավարար խարի՛սխ կարող է լինել: Ասես թե սեփական իրերի կույտը կարող է պաշտպանել կայծակի՛ց: Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ սեփականության վնասակար խաղալիքները խլվել են մարդկությունից, բայց ստի հայր վախը նորից իր սարդոստայնն է հյուսում, և նորից վախի հնարանքներ: Ուստի չեղյալ հայտարարենք վախը: Նրա հետ կվերանան սեփականությունն ու ձանձրույթը: Որքա՜ն նոր առողջություն կա միջավայրի և աշխատանքի բազմազանության մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*7.* 


Նիրվանան՝ բոլոր գործողությունները ներընդգրկելու որակ է, - ծավալայնության հագեցվածություն: Պայծառացածության թրթիռով ներհոսում են ճշմարիտ գիտելիքները: Այդ պրոցեսի ավելի ճշգրիտ սահմանում լեզուները չունեն: Հանգստությունն ընդամենը վիճակի էությունը չարտահայտող արտաքին հատկանիշ է:
Բուդդան հիշատակում էր հանգստի մասին, բայց ունկնդիրների կողմից միայն այդ արտաքին պայմանն է յուրացվել: Քանզի լսում էին այնուամենայնիվ մարդիկ, ում համար հանգիստն ավելի հասանելի է հնչում: Գործողությունը որպես արժանիք ավելի քիչ է հասկանալի:
Դուք սիրում եք գիտական տեսություններ՝ Մենք նույնպես: Եթե դուք լսել եք հողմային օղակների տեսության մասին, ալիքների տեսության մասին, մագնիսականության, ձգողականության և վանման տեսության մասին, ուրեմն պետք է հասկանաք, որ Երկրի վրա գոյություն ունեն բազմազան նշանակությունների տեղեր: Նույնիսկ տգետ գլուխներն են խորհել շատ քաղաքների տարօրինակ ճակատագրի մասին: Ֆիզիկոսի, աստղոքիմիկոսի, կենսաբանի և աստղագուշակի զուգակցությունը լավագույն բացատրությունը կտար առանց որևէ թաքնության: Մեծ քաղաքների ստեղծումը պետք է շրջահայացորեն նախորոշվի: Ամենաքիչ նշանակություն ունի ժամանակակից քաղաքականությունը, քանզի այդ հասկացությունը զուրկ է գիտականությունից և գեղեցկությունից: 
Չափելով ապագա քաղաքի պայմանները, մի թաքնվեք թվացյալ ծավալուն հասկացության հետևում, մանրուքները հաճախ ավելի ցուցանշական են:
Աշխատակիցների ընտրության ժամանակ նույնպես ուշադրություն դարձրեք մանրուքների վրա նրանց փոքր գործողությունների դեպքում:
Աչքերի բիբերի միջոցով սահմանելով մարդու էությունը, Մենք պատում ենք նրան փոքր գործողությունների սովորույթներով: Ամենաքիչը նշանակություն տվեք խոսքերին, ինչպես հոսող ջրին: Ամբողջ կյանքը հագեցրած փոքր գործողություններն ավելի լավ են դրսևորում մարդու որպիսությունը՝  նրանցից մեծերն են աճում: Մենք այնքան էլ չենք հավատում պատահական սխրանքներին: Վախից էլ կարելի է արիության սխրանք կատարել:
Պետք են գիտակից գործողություններ, միայն նրանք են տանում դեպի Նիրվանա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*8.* 


Պատկերացնենք մի մարդու, որ մտքին դրել է, որ իր աչքերը տարբեր են տեսնում: Իհարկե, նա ճիշտ է, բայց ընդամենն այդ մտքից նա կարող է ավերել իր տեսողությունը: Ռեֆլեքսների կոորդինացիան դժվար բան է, բայց միայն այն է ապահովում ապարատի աշխատանքը: Աչքերի տարբերությունը պատկերին կորություն է հաղորդում:
Այդպես էլ առողջ օրգանիզմում կարող են միահյուսվել երկու տարբեր ճշմարտություններ: Տարբեր ճշմարտությունների մասին մտքով համակված մարդը նման է աչքերի տարբերության մասին խորհողին, - նա կորցնում է պատկերացման կորությունը:



- - - - - - -



*9.* 


Պատուհանից այն կողմ լսվեց ինչ-որ մեկի կանչը, մի աշխատակից ձեռքով քշեց՝ մի՛ խանգարիր, զբաղված եմ: Մյուսը խոստացով գալ, բայց մոռացավ: Երրորդը եկավ գործն ավարտելուց հետո, բայց տեղն արդեն դատարկ էր: Չորրորդը կոչը լսելով դողդողաց և, ցած գնելով գործիքն, անմիջապես դուրս եկավ՝ ես այստե՛ղ եմ: Դա զգոնության դող է կոչվում: Միայն այդ դողն է, լուսավորված գիշերվա ու ցերեկվա գիտակցությամբ, տանում դեպի ոգու իմացությունը, գիտակցությունից էլ վեր բացում է դարպասները և կարող է լսելի լինել նույնիսկ մարդկային ապարատներին:
Եթե կարողանաք չխլացնել ձեր մեջ զգոնության դողը՝ դուք օրհնյա՛լ կլինեք:



- - - - - - -



*10.* 


Հարցրեք կոմպոզիտորին, սիրու՞մ է նա արդյոք դաշնաձայնային երգչախմբեր ու սիմֆոնիաներ: Նա ձեր հարցն անհեթեթություն կանվանի, քանզի դաշնաձայնության մեջ սիմֆոնիա չկա: Նոր տոնի համար կոմպոզիտորը պատրաստ է ամենաանսպասելի մի գործիք ներդնել: Նմանապես խումբ ստեղծելու ընթացքում մի զարմացեք անդամների թվացյալ բազմազանությանը: Ոչ թե ծնունդով, ոչ թե սովորություններով, ոչ թե սխալներով, այլ ոգով են նրանք առնչվում: Անկշռելի, անտեսանելի և անլսելի ոգով նրանք միանում են խմբում: Հետևաբար մի՛ պարսավեք որևէ մեկին նրա ձայնի երանգի համար՝ կարևորը նրա որակն է:
Ուրախալի է գիտակցել, որ, եթե կա ոգու կարգապահություն, որակը միշտ էլ կարելի է ավելի լավացնել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*11.* 


Հավատամքներում և օրենքներում պարսավվում է. դավաճանությունը, զրպարտությունն ու վիրավորանքը, բայց մատնացույց չի արվում, թե ինչու այս գործողությունները վնասակար են ըստ էության; հետևաբար այդ պարսավանքներն արգելքի են նման: Բայց ամեն մի արգելք հարաբերական է և անհամոզիչ: Վնասն ու օգուտը պետք է ըստ էության ցուցադրվեն:
Դավաճանության, զրպարտության ու վիրավորանքի վնասակարությունը հեշտ է ցուցադրել հասարակ օրինակի վրա: Իհարկե, վնասը կլինի ոչ թե նվիրյալի, այլ դավաճանի համար:
Ամբողջ աշխարհը կիսվում է ըստ ընդհանուր և անձնական բարիքի սահմանի: Եթե ընդհանուր բարիքի ոլորտում մենք գործում ենք ազնիվ մտադրություններով, ուրեմն մեր թիկունքին է տիեզերական կուտակումների ամբողջ ամբարը: Լավագույն սխրանքների այդ թասը սկսում է գործել ըստ անտեսանելի ճառագայթի:
Պատկերացրեք, որ չարությամբ լի մոմը փորձում է այրել ձեզ, դուք դեռ ինչ-որ միջոցների չեք դիմել, բայց ձեզ պաշտպանելու է գալիս արդեն հզոր կպրե ջահը: Անց կացրեք այդ փորձը, և կտեսնեք, թե ինչպես մոմը հալչում, մոխրանում և հանգչում է: Ոչ թե պատիժ է դա, այլ բնության օրենքներին հնազանդ հետևանք: Դավաճանում, զրպարտում և վիրավորում են Ընդհանուր Բարիքը կրողներին, բայց աննախանձելի է այդ այրող կրակների ճակատագիրը: Հետևաբար դավաճանությունը, զրպարտանքն ու վիրավորանքը պրակտիկ բաներ չեն:
Ուրեմն մի՛ մտածեք վրիժառության մասին՝ դեռևս հները շատ պատկերավոր ասել են. "Իմն է վրեժխնդրությունը և Ես կհատուցեմ"*: Հե՞շտ է արդյոք դավաճանի կյանքը:
Այդպես էլ հավատամքներում և օրենքներում ասված է գողության դեմ, բայց նորից դա որպես արգելք է հնչում: Ընդ որում պետք է մատնացույց անել, որ գողությունը վնասակար է որպես սեփականատիրության զգացումն ուժեղացնող հասկացություն: Գողությունը վնաս է հասցնում աշխարհի բարեշրջմանը, բայց աննախանձելի է համաշխարհային բարեշրջմանը վնաս հասցնողների ճակատագիրը: Նրանք իրենց հեռու՜ հետ են մղում:
Կարևոր չէ, որ ինչ-որ առարկա ուրիշ ձեռքեր ընկնի, բայց կարևոր է, որ երկու մարդ սեփականատիրության զգացման մոլուցք են ապրում: 
Գողության մասին օրենքը կատարյալ չէ, քանզի գլխավոր գողությունները՝  գիտելիքների, ստեղծագործական գաղափարների, - կանխատեսված լինել անկարող են:
Գողությունը ոչնչացվում է մասնավոր սեփականության վերացման հետ մեկտեղ:
- - - - - - -
* Հռ. ԺԲ, 19

----------


## Sambitbaba

*12.* 


Օրենքներում և հավատամքներում շատ է դատապարտվում անզսպությունը, և սակայն առանց բացատրությունների: Ուտելիքի և սնունդի մեջ զսպվածության պրակտիկ լինելը կարելի է տեսնել մի քանի ամիսների ընթացքում: Իհարկե, Մենք ինչպես միշտ դեմ ենք վայրագությանն ու տվայտանքներին, մարմինը գիտի իր վառելիքի չափը: Սեռական ինքնազսպման մասին պետք է ավելի մանրամասն ասել, ժամանակակից մտածողությունն այդ հարցին չափազանց մեծ տեղ է հատկացնում:
Հինավուրց գաղտներգություններն ասում էին. _"Լինգամը*_  իմաստության անոթն է", բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում այդ գիտելիքը փոխակերպվեց անձև ֆալլուսապաշտությունների և կրոնն սկսեց ինչ-որ բաներ արգելել հայտնի չէ, հանուն ինչի: Իսկ փոխարենը հետևում էր ընդամենն ասել, որ ծննդյան փաստն այնքան հրաշալի է, որ սովորական չափանիշներով այն շրջանցել չի կարելի:
Կարելի է ծանրութեթև անել, կարելի է մասնատել ամենամանր մասերի, բայց և այնպես մնում է անորսալի և անասելի մի հիմք, որն անփոխարինելի է նույնքան, որքան սերմի կենսաուժը: Իր ժամանակին Մենք ուշադրություն կդարձնենք այդ հիմնային էության որոշ ապշեցուցիչ հատկությունների վրա, որը կարող է լինել տեսանելի, բայց այժմ պետք է համաձայնվենք, որ այդպիսի արտասովոր էությունը պետք է շատ արժեքավոր լինի և ունենա ինչ-որ կարևոր որակներ, - նույնիսկ տգետը կարող է դա հասկանալ: Լավագույն ապացուցը, ինչ խոսք, որ փորձն է: Եթե մենք համեմատենք երկու անհատների, որոնցից մեկը ծախսում է կենսական հիմքը, իսկ մյուսը խնայում է այն, կզարմանանք, թե երկրորդի ոգու ապարատը որքան ավելի զգայուն է զարգանում: Աշխատանքների որակը բացարձակապես տարբեր է դառնում, և գաղափարների  ու  մտահղացումների  քանակն  էլ  աճում է:  Արևահյուսակի և ուղեղի կենտրոններն ասես ջեռուցվում են անտեսանելի կրակով: Այդ պատճառով ինքնազսպումը ոչ թե պաթոլոգիական հրաժարում է, այլ գիտակից գործողություն: Տալ կյանք չի նշանակում դեն նետել կենսական հիմքի էության ամբողջ պաշարը:
Եթե առաջին աստիճանի վրա մարդիկ գոնե հիշեին կենսական հիմքի էության արժեքավորության մասին, դրանով արդեն նշանակալիորեն կկրճատվեր արգելքների անհրաժեշտությունը: Արգելքը պետք է հերքվի՝ դա նկրտման օրենքն է: Բայց անփոխարինելի արժեքը պետք է պահպանվի՝ դա նկրտման օրենքն է: Ավելի ճշմարտացիորեն նայենք իրերին՝ ամեն անփոխարինելի բան պահպանելիության առաջին տեղերում է լինելու: 
Իհարկե, կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք տարածություն նետել գանձը: Իհարկե, այդ ուժը կառնչվի տարերքների հետ, որտեղից այդքան դժվարությամբ տարանջատվել է, - բայց բարեշրջման հետ համագործակցելու փոխարեն կստացվեն վերամշակման ենթակա մնացուկներ:
Այսպիսով, ինքնազսպումը պատկերացնենք մեզ որպես Թևե՛ր:
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
* աստվածային արտադրող ուժի խորհրդանիշը

----------


## Sambitbaba

*13.* 


Ուսմունքի իսկության երկու հատկանիշները. առաջին՝ ձգտում դեպի Ընդհանուր Բարիքը; երկրորդ՝ առաջին հատկանիշին համապատասխանող բոլոր նախկին Ուսմունքների ընդունումը: Պետք է նշել, որ Ուսմունքի սկզբնական ձևն իր մեջ բացասական դրույթներ չի պարունակում: Բայց սնոտիապաշտ հետևորդները բարիքի փոխարեն Պատգամները հերքումներով են ցանկապատում: Ստացվում է կործանիչ բանաձև՝ "մեր հավատն ամենալավն է" կամ "մենք ճշմարիտ ենք, իսկ մնացած բոլորը ճշմարիտ չեն": Այստեղից ընդամենը մեկ քայլ է դեպի խաչակրաց արշավանքները, մինչև ինկվիզիցիան և մինչևչ արյան ծովերը Հանուն Նրանց, Ովքեր դատապարտում էին սպանությունները: Չկա ավելի վնասարար զբաղմունք, քան զոռով հավատ պարտադրելը:
Ով ցանկանում է քայլել Մեզ հետ, ամենից առաջ պետք է մոռանա հերքումը և բարեփոխված կյանքը կրի ազատ, առանց ուրիշներին ստիպելու: Մարդիկ հրապուրվում են գեղեցկությամբ և լուսավոր իմացությամբ: Միայն հույսեր պարունակող, միայն կյանքը ծաղկեցնող, միայն գործունեություն դրսևորող Ուսմունքը կարող է օգնել իսկական բարեշրջմանը: Չէ՞ որ շուկա չէ կյանքը, որտեղ շահութաբեր կարելի է գնել Աստծո Արքայության մուտքը: Չէ՞ որ կյանքը գերեզման չէ, որտեղ դողում են Երկնային Դատավորի արդարությունի՛ց:
Գիտնականներն, իրենց կարծիքով, սրամիտ սփոփանք են առաջարկել. "Մարդը սկսում է մահանալ սկսած ծննդյան օրվանից": - Խղճուկ և սգալի սփոփանք: Իսկ մենք ասում ենք՝ մարդը ծնվում է հավերժ՝ հատկապես այսպես կոչված մահվան պահին:
Խեղված կրոնների կամակատարներն իրենց սաներին խրախուսում են գերեզմանոցում  տեղեր գնելով, որտեղ վաղօրոք կատարված հոգատարության դեպքում նրանք կպառկեն ուրիշ, ավելի աղքատներից, և դրանով իսկ երկար աղոթքների անարժաններից ավելի հարմարավետ և արժանապատվորեն: Նրանց, աղքատների համար նույնիսկ խունկը կեղծ կլինի և երգիչներն էլ շատ վատ կերգեն:
Ասացեք վերջապես, ո՞ր մի իսկական Ուսմունքն է ավանդել այդ այլանդակությու՛նը: Հիրավի, բա՛վ են շիրիմները, գերեզմանոցներն ու ահաբեկումները:
Կարելի է գիտենալ, թե որքան լուսավոր են նայել Ուսուցիչները դեպի գալիք դրսևորումներին անցմանը և ամենից քիչ հոգացել են գերեզմանոցում տեղի մասին:
Մահվան հանդեպ վերաբերմունքի հատկանիշը շատ կարևոր է Ուսմունքի բնույթի համար, նրանում է ամփոփված վերամարմնավորման ըմբռնումը:
Խնդրում եմ խիստ գիտականորեն վերաբերվել վերամարմնավորումներին: Եթե դուք կարող եք առաջադրել տիեզերքի մեկ այլ կառուցվածք, Մենք ձեզ համար թեմական դպրոցի պրոֆեսորի տեղ կպահենք գերեզմանոցում և խոստանում ենք թաղել ըստ առաջին կարգի, - չէ՞ որ կրթվածների աչքին դուք պատրաստվում եք մահանալ:
Ուշադիր կարդացեք Ուսուցիչների ձեր իսկ հրատարակած գրերը, և հիրավի կզարմանաք, թե որքան համերաշխորեն բոլոր դարերի ընթացքում Նրանք խոսում են կյանքի փոխակերպման մասին:
Լույսի Ճանապարհը տեսանելի կդառնա, երբ դուք համարձակվեք նայել գիտականորեն և առանց նախախնամությունների: 
Համարձակները Մեզ հետ են՝ Ուրախությու՛ն Համարձակներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*14.* 


Ոգու գործողությունը անհաշվելի արագ է: Միտքը ոգու ռեֆլեքսն է, և հետևաբար մտքի շարժումն էլ անհավատալի արագ է:
Դանդաղության սանդղակի բազում աստիճանների վերևում է սկսվում միայն լույսի արագության հաշվարկը:
Եթե ոգու նշանակությունը մեծ է, ուրեմն ինչպիսի՞ արժեք ունի ոգու զավակը՝ միտքը: Թե ինչպիսի նշանակություն ունի միտքը, ցույց է տալիս աուրայի լուսապատկերն ուսումնասիրող ամենապարզ գործիքն անգամ: Աուրայի նրբերանգները փոխում են ոչ միայն գիտակցված մտքերը, այլ նույն կերպ ազդում են նաև մեր ոգու շտեմարանի թռչող ճանճերը, գիտակցությանն ու հիշողությանը նույնիսկ չհասնող:
Ամենուր խոսվում է մտքի կամ գործողության նշանակությունների նույնության մասին՝ ապացուցել դա հեշտ է. վերցրեք սպանության մասին մտքի և հենց իր սպանության ազդեցություններն աուրայի երանգների վրա՝ հետևանքը կլինի նույնը: Մարդկանց դժվար է յուրացնել, որ միտքն ունի միևնույն ազդեցությունը, ինչ գործողությունը: Բայց ով ցանկանում է մասնակցել աշխարհի բարեշրջմանը, մտքի նշանակությունը պետք է հասկանա:
Եթե միտքը փոխակերպվում է ֆիզիկական գույների, ուրեմն տարածության վրա նրա ազդեցությունն էլ նույնքան ակնհայտ է, որքան լույսի ալիքների ուսումնասիրությունը: Մտքի ուժի թեորիային պետք է գիտականորեն մոտենալ: Պետք չէ դա վերագրել բացառիկ անձանց՝ այդ օրենքն ընդհանուր է բոլորի համար:
Որպես գլխավոր հետևանք կլինի ստի և երեսպաշտության ոչ գործնական լինելու բացահայտումը, ինչպես նաև ժլատությունը մերձավորների հանդեպ: Ազնիվ գիտնականները գիտեն, որ անցողիկ մտքով անգամ ֆիզիկապես կարող է երանգավորվել մի ամբողջ աուրա: Թվում էր, թե միանգամայն գաղտնի միտք է, իսկ նրա հետևանքը դարձավ՝ գիտականորեն հաստատված ֆիզիկական գույնը:
Աուրաներ չափող գործիքը մեծ ապացույց է անգետների համար:
Քաղաքակրթված անգետներին մենք պետք է վերաբերվենք ինչպես երեխաներին: Այրված մատը նրանց կրակի հետ վարվել է սովորեցնում: Խոսում ենք նախախնամությունների մասին, բայց ցանկացած մինիստր չգիտի, թե ինչ գազան է նախախնամությունը: - Գնա՛նք դեպի ուրախություն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*15.* 


Ասում են, որ աշխատանքը կարող է հոգնեցուցիչ լինել և նույնիսկ առողջության համար վնասակար: Այդպես ասում են անկյալ և անշարժ մարդիկ:
Հասկացեք. ճշմարիտ բաշխված աշխատանքն ըստ էության չի կարող հոգնեցնել: Եթե միայն հասկանանք, թե ինչպես կարելի է փոխել աշխատող ներվերի խումբը, - այլևս հասանելի չի լինի և ոչ մի հոգնություն: Մի փորձեք հանգիստ գտնել անգործության մեջ: Անգործությունն ընդամենը հոգնության միկրոբ է: Լարվածությունից հետո կարող են ցավալ մկանները, բայց բավական է ընկղմվեք անգործության մեջ, և կզգաք ամբողջ ցավը: Իսկ հրահրելով հակադարձ կենտրոնների աշխատանքը, դուք բացարձակապես շրջանցում եք նախկին լարվածությունների ռեֆլեքսը: Իհարկե, նկատի է առնվում մեծ շարժունակությունը, որը զարգացվում է գիտակցված փորձով:
Երբ բժիշկը տարբեր բուժումներ է նշանակում, դրանք կատարելու թե ժամանակ է գտնվում և թե հնարավորություն: Նմանապես կարելի է գտնել նաև աշխատանքի գիտակից փոխարինում, - դա վերաբերվում է աշխատանքի բոլոր ձևերին:
Վատ է գտնել մտքի անշարժություն, որը խանգարում է բարձրագույն կենտրոնների աշխատանքին:
Պետք է հիշել, որ մարմնի որոշ դիրքեր պետք է խուսափելի, կամ, ծայրահեղ դեպքում, փոխարինելի լինեն: Կորացածությունը խանգարում է արևահյուսակին, եթե ոտքերը ձգված են: Հետ գցած գլուխը խանգարում է ուղեղի կենտրոններին: Առաջ մեկնած ձեռքերը ծանրաբեռնում են աորտայի կենտրոնը: Մեջքին պառկելը խանգարում է կունդըլինիի կենտրոններին, չնայած և արթնացնում է նրանց: Նպատակասլացորեն գալիս է հստակ մտածողությունը, երբ փոխում ես լույսի դիրքը: Բավական է դառնաս դեպի Լույսը կամ շուռ գաս նրանից, և ազդեցությունը զգալի կլինի:
Նախ և առաջ հիշեք, որ ամեն մի դիրք իր առավելությունն ունի, բայց եթե ուրիշի քամու համար հողմացույց դառնաս, կխախտվի վերելքի քո սեփական համակագրը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*16.* 


Հաջողությունը չի լքի նկրտողներին, քանզի դժվար է խոցել ընթացքի մեջ գտնվող նետը: Որքան էլ արագ լինեն ընտրյալների ժամկետները, բայց շարժման մեջ պետք է տարբերել երեկվա օրը գալիք օրվանից:
Ժողովուրդներն ապստամբել են, արքաները հեռանում են, - արդյո՞ք դա պատահականություն է: Միայն կույրը չի նկատում բարեշրջման ընթացքը: Ամեն մի երիտասարդ սիրտ թրթռում է նոր ձևերի նախազգացումից: Նման պահերին ցանկացած նոր ձև, նույնիսկ ոչ կատարյալ դեռևս, հղկված հնից առավել արժեքավոր է: 
Ինքդ քեզ արևակիր կոչելու համար պետք է մոռանաս մթի մասին: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն չաջակցել դեպի արևը ձգտողներին, - նրանց ավելի հեշտ է բացատրել արևային պրանայի նշանակությունը: Արևի ճառագայթը նրանց համար նոր ընդերքներ կլուսավորի՝ միայն թե պետք է ընդունել:
Ամեն մի կանչված նոր թաս է ստանում: Եթե նա չընդունի լրաբերին, ուրեմն ընտրյալի բաժնի մաս կստանա: Եթե չկարողանա տեղավորել այդ մասն իր թասի մեջ, նրան բաժանված մասնիկ կտրվի, - այդպես ամեն մեկը կանցնի:
Պետք է ասել բաժանված մասնիկն ընտրողներին. ամենափոքրե՛ր, թեթևամտության սովորույթի պատճառով դուք վտարեցիք ձեզ պարտեզից: Զգացեք, թե որքան հեշտ էր ընդունել թասի լրաբերին: Նրա հետ դուք մեծ ազատության փոքրիկ ծառը կտնկեիք: Որքան դժվար է հիմա նայել անցորդների աչքերի մեջ, փնտրել ձեր դուռը թակողներին: Այսօրվա հեշտը վաղն անհասանելի է: Ուստի շրջապատվեք ձեր ողջ զգոնությամբ:
Հրահանգը կարելի է կրկնել, բայց աչքերը ստիպողաբար բացել չի կարելի: Քնածը թող քնի՛:
Բայց կարելի՞ է արդյոք քնել երկնքի փայլատակումների և երկրի տատանումների ներքո՛:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*17.* 


Վերհիշենք մի քանի դեպքեր, բազմաթիվ անգամներ կրկնված տարբեր կյանքերում: - Սպասում էինք Լրաբերին տաս տարի, Բայց Նրա գալուստից մեկ օր առաջ կողպեցինք դուռը: Կամ, ընտրելով մի անջատ մասնիկ, երևակայեցինք, որ ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է և թույլատրված: Կամ, ընտրելով մասնիկ, ընկանք երանելի անգործության մեջ, զարմանալով, թե ինչու է լղարում մասնիկը: Կամ, ընտրելով մասնիկ, հնարամտեցինք պահպանել հին սովորույթները՝ թող որ մի թիկունքի հետևում թաքնվի բարիքի մի մաս, իսկ մյուսի հետևում կարելի է սիրելի ուտիճներին էլ պահպանել: Կամ, ընտրելով մի մասնիկ, որոշեցինք ընդամենը մեկ րոպեով դուրս թռչել գնացքից, մոռանալով, որ ընթացքի ժամանակ դուրս թռչելը կործանարար կերպով հետ է տանում: Կամ, ընտրելով մասնիկ, հնարամտեցինք զրպարտել մեր եղբորը, մոռանալով, որ զրպարտանքը ցավոտ կերպով առ ճակատ է խփում: Կհարցնեք. "Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն վարվել, որպեսզի չվարկաբեկենք ընտրյալ մասնիկը": - Կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ. մասնիկի փոխարեն ընդունեք Ընդհանուր Բարիքի ամբողջ թասը: Այդ տարբերակը կազատագրի ձեզ բոլոր կեղտերից: Վախվորած մտորումների փոխարեն որոշեք ընդունել, որպես փորձ, Ընդհանուր Բարիքի յոթամյա ծրագիրը: Եթե խորհուրդս վատն է, կհասցնեք նորից հետ վերադառնալ ձեր ուտիճներին:
Ում համար Ընդհանուր Բարիքի թասը ծանր թվա, նրան կասեմ. Ուսմունքը մայրենու շաքարած ընկույզներ չէ, Ուսմունքը արծաթե զարդիկ չէ: Ուսմունքը նախասահմանված և պահպանված արծաթի հզոր հանք է: Ուսմունքն առողջարար խեժ է, բացահայտ և նպատակասլաց:
Կասեմ տատանվողներին. միայն թե զգուշացիր դավաճան դառնալ, քանզի նույնիսկ փոքրիկ դավաճանի ճակատագիրը սարսափելի՛ է:
Աշխատողին կասեմ. նույնիսկ փոքր ուժ ներդնելն արդեն իսկ մեծ արժանիք է, բայց մեծ ուժ ներդնելը լուսավոր նվաճում է: Իսկական աշխատողի համար ծանր չէ՛ Ընդհանուր Բարիքի թասը:
Երբ աշխատակիցներ փնտրեք, փնտրեք առանց շփոթվելու: Աշխատավոր ձեռքերի տակ կարող է Լրաբեր թաքնվել; մաշկի գույնը կարող է լեռնային ձների հետևանք լինել: Ճշմարտության Լրաբերը շուկայում չի աղաղակելու:
Այդպես հավաքեք նախանշանները՝ ժամանակը մո՛տ է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*18.* 


Յուրացնելով Լրաբերի հատկանիշները, հիշեցնենք աշխատակիցների հատկանիշներն էլ. առանց նախախնամությունների, գործում շարժունակ, ոգով երիտասարդ, խորխորատներից չվախեցող: Լավ է չմոռանալ անհայտներին ու որբերին:
Այժմ ժամանակն է խոսել դեպի Մեզ բերող ուղիների նախանշանների մասին: Նախ և առաջ, արդյո՞ք հստակորեն եք ընդունում Ուսուցիչների գոյությունը: Երբ դուք կարդում եք դինոզավրի ձու գտնելու մասին, հեշտորեն ընդունում եք այդ հայտարարությունը: Նույնպիսի հեշտությամբ կընդունեք հայտարարությունը կապիկի նոր տեսակի մասին; բուրգերի դամբարաններում սերմերի կենսունակության մասին; մարդկությանն անհայտ մետաղի մասին; նավաբեկման ենթարկվածների սերնդի նոր ցեղի մասին: Ձեր կենցաղից ելնող հայտարարությունների ամբողջ շարքեր դուք կընդունեք հեշտորեն:
Ինչու՞ ուրեմն դժվար է ընդունել, որ համառ աշխատանքի ճանապարհով գիտելիքներ ստացած մի խումբ կարող է համախմբվել հանուն Ընդհանուր Բարիքի: - Փորձնական գիտելիքն օգնեց գտնել այնպիսի հարմար տեղ, որտեղ հոսանքները թույլ են տալիս ավելի հեշտորեն շփվել տարբեր ուղղություններով:
Դուք, իհարկե, լսել եք ճանապարհորդների պատմությունները քարանձավներում անհայտ Յոգերի գտնվելու մասին: Եթե շարունակեք այդ փաստը լայնածավալ գործուն գիտելիքի ուղղությամբ, հեշտորեն կհասնեք Գիտելիքի Ուսուցիչների խմբի գիտակցմանը:
Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն ճանապարհ գտնել դեպի Մեր Աշխատանոցները: - Առանց կոչի ոչ ոք չի հասնի: Առանց Ուղեվար ոչ ոք չի՛ անցնի: Միևնույն ժամանակ անհրաժեշտ է անձնական անսանձ ձգտում և միաժամանակ պատրաստվածություն ճանապարհի դժվարություններին: Ըստ ավանդույթի եկողը ճանապարհի որոշակի մասը պետք է անցնի միայնակ: Նույնիսկ Մեզ հետ անմիջական կապի մեջ գտնվողները գալուստից առաջ Մեր լուրերը չեն զգում, այդպես պետք է լինի մարդու համար:
Եվ միայնակ եկողները, խորը պատճառներից բացի, բաժանվում են երկու տեսակի. անձամբ ձգտողներ և հանձնարարության համար կանչվածներ:
Ոչ ոք առանց հատուկ ցուցմունքի Մեզ մոտ եղածներին չի ճանաչի: Եթե Մեր Լրաբերը չի աղաղակում շուկայական հրապարակում, ուրեմն Մեզ մոտ եղածներն էլ կարող ենք Ընդհանուր Բարիքը պահպանել:
Մեր Կոչի գլխավոր նախանշանն է՝ երբ ասես թե անվիճարկելիորեն ձեզ թևեր են տանում: Այդպես ընդունեք Գեղեցկության և Իմացության Մեր Հանրությունը: Եվ համոզված եղեք, որ կարելի է խուզարկել բոլոր կիրճերը, բայց անկոչ հյուրը չի գտնի:
Մենք շատ անգամ ենք եղել ձեր քաղաքներում, Աշխարհից հեռացածներ անվանել Մեզ չի կարելի: Չէ՞ որ դուք էլ աստղադիտարանները քաղաքից դուրս եք սարքում և հոգում եք գիտնականներին հանգիստ տրամադրելու մասին: Ընդունեք ուրեմն Մեր նկատառումները և մի տրտնջացեք Մեր ճշգրիտ հասցեի բացակայության համար:
Հիշե՛ք Ընդհանուր Բարիքի համար Աշխատողներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*19.* 


Անխուսափելիորեն կհանդիպեք մարդկանց մի հատուկ տիպի, որոնք Ուսուցիչների մասին հիշատակելիս հասնում են կատաղության: Նրանք պատրաստ են հավատալ բորսային լկտի չարաշահությանը; պատրաստ են հավատալ ցանկացած խաբեբայության, բայց նրանց հասանելի չէ Ընդհանուր Բարիքի գաղափարը:
Ուշադիր նայեք այդ մարդկանց բիբերի մեջ, նրանց մեջ վազող ստվեր կգտնեք, և ձեր հայացքը նրանք երկար տանել չեն կարող՝ դրանք գաղտնի _դուգպաներ*_ են: Հաճախ նրանք ավելի վտանգավոր են, քան իրենց տեսանելի եղբայրները: 
Նույնիսկ եթե նրանց խուրջինով փող ուղարկես, միևնույն է, նրանք վերհիշելու են  գոյություն  չունեցող   պարտապանին:   Նույնիսկ  եթե  նրանց  հետ  պահես կործանումից, երախտագիտական նամակը նրան ոստիկանությանն են հասցեագրելու: Նույնիսկ եթե նրանց, առաջին հայացքից այդ բարեմիտներին, բերես մինչև Մեր Բնակավայրի սահմանը, իրենց տեսածը նրանք պատրանք կհայտարարեն:  Երանի թե  նրանք  այդ  անեին տգիտությունից դրդված, - պատճառը սակայն շատ ավելի վատն է: Զգուշացե՛ք նրանցից: Գլխավորը, երեխաներին պահպանեք: Նրանցից են մանկական խոցերը: Նրանք գնում են դպրոց: Պատմական փաստը և իմացության օրենքը նրանց համար գոյություն չունեն: Հանդիպելով խոցերով երեխաների, հարցրեք ուսուցիչների որակի մասին:
Այժմ, երբ մոտենում է կարևոր ժամանակը, պետք է մաքրել հնարավորինս շատ երեխաների, նրանք կսկսեն մտածել ապագայի քաղաքների մասին: Պետք է նրանց ճշմարիտ գիրք տալ Ընդհանուր Բարիքի անձնանվերների մասին, բայց գիրքը գրված չէ դեռևս: Կեղծ են երեխաների գրքերը, կեղծ են խաղալիքները, կեղծ են դաստիարակների ժպիտները:
Համատարած կեղծիքի մեջ հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք ճշմարտության սպասել:
Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ժամանակ հատկացնել երեխաների համար: Իրենց քաղաքի գերանները թող հենց իրենք էլ քարշ տան: 
Գաղտնի դուգպաների մասին ասացի ի գիտություն, - նրանցով զբաղվելու հարկ չկա, դա ուղղակի աղբ է յուրաքանչյուր նպատակասլաց աշխատակցի համար:
Բայց եթե դուք երեխաներին ցույց տաք Մեր Բնակավայրը, բոլոր աշխատանոցներով և աստղադիտարաններով նրանք կանցնեն ուրախությամբ: Մեր պրիզմայաձև հայելիներն անմոռանալի ուրախություն կպատճառեն նրանց, քանզի նրանք սիրում են ամեն իսկականը, իսկ Մենք դեպի Ճշմարտությունն ենք ձգտում:
Միայն իսկակա՛ն իրեր տվեք երեխաներին:

- - - - - - - - - - - 
_* Դուգպա_ - կախարդ, սև մոգության հասյալ

----------


## Sambitbaba

*20.* 


Մեր Համայնքից Մենք Ընդհանուր Բարիքի սերմեր ենք ցանում բոլոր աշխարհամասերի վրա: Կհարցնեք՝ ինչպե՞ս պահպանել Համայնքի Կանոնադրությունը: - Դուք արդեն լսել եք Մեր Աշխատանքի բազում նախանշաններ, այժմ հիշեք ոչ թե ի գիտություն, այլ անմիջապես կիրառելու համար: Եթե անձնականից հրաժարվելը մոտեցնում է, ուրեմն Ընդհանուր Բարիքի գործողությունից հրաժարվելն անսահման հեռացնում է, - դա Համայնքի կանոնն է:
Մտքի շարժունակության ներքո դեպի Ընդհանուր Բարիքը ձգտելիս շատ հեշտ է պահպանել անձնականը:
Կհարցնեք՝ ինչի՞ են պետք այդքան փորձությունները: - Համայնքում ամեն ինչ հասանելի է դառնում փորձով, հետևաբար ճիշտ է փորձությունները աճ համարելը: Փորձությունները նման են հրաշալի դարպասների շեմերի:
Երբ խոսում են փորձությունների մասին, դեն տարեք հոգոցներն ու լացկան դեմքերը: Բայց Ընդհանուր Բարիքից հրաժարվելը փոսը կգցի նույնիսկ հսկային:
Ով առավելություն է ունեցել լսել Մեր Խոսակցությունը, կարող է վկայել, թե որքան գործնական ու տարբեր է անցնում Մեր ժամանակը: Հնարավորությունները մեծացնելու համար ստիպված եղանք հրաժարվել խոսքի երկար կերտվածքներից, տարբեր դարերի մեջ որոնելով լավագույն և կարճ որոշիչները: Երեք րոպեանոց ժամանակահատվածում պետք է կարողանալ տալ երեք ժամանոց խոսքի ցայտուն բովանդակությունը:
Ասում եմ սա, չվախենալով քարոզիչների և փաստաբանների ցասումից:
Գնահատել ժամանակի գանձը կարելի է միայն Ըդհանուր Բարիքի աշխատելու դեպքում: Ամենից քիչ կարելի է գողանալ ձեր եղբոր ժամանակը: Անիմաստորեն ժամանակ գողանալը՝ նույնն է, ինչ գաղափարներ գողանալը:
Փորձությանը կարելի է գումարել այն, որ նույնիսկ երեխային կարելի է հարցնել. ի՞նչն ես առավել կարևոր համարում այս պահին: - Հասկանալով մտքի ընթացքը, ըստ պատասխանի կարելի է տեսնել մարդու իրական դեմքը: Տխուր է նայել իրենց մտքերը թաքցնողների վրա: Միտքը՝ կայծա՛կ է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*VI*



*1.* 


Իրեն հավաբնին նվիրաբերողը իր վրա է կրում ձվերի հետևանքները: Իրեն աշխարհի մի մասին նվիրաբերողը տատանվում է հողի հետ միասին:
Մարդիկ աղավաղել են Ներդաշնակություն բառի իմաստը: Նրա մեջ ներդրել են ինչ-որ կղերական բան, քիտոնի փեշ, գոյություն չունեցող սիրո անմեռուկ և նույնիսկ գործած գուլպա: Ավելի լավ է առանց տավիղների նվագակցության այդ չորացած հասկացությունը փոխարինել ավելի գործունով՝ ասենք, Համագործակցության զգոնություն: Առանց նրա Համայնքն ապրել չի կարող: նրա խախտումը վիրավորվածություն է ծնում; վիրավորվածությունը ծնում է բթամտություն:
Վիրավորանքի տակ ճնշված մարդը կենտրոնանում է մեկ կետի վրա: Դառնալով անշարժ, մարդն անխուսափելիորեն բթանում է: Բթությունը, ժանգի նման, կլանում է հիմնական նյութի մասը:
Կայծակների բռնկումների մեջ ամեն ինչ թրթռում է, տատանվում է և շնչում է:
Մեծ կառուցումների օրերին ժանգոտած խարիսխ թույլ մի տվեք; ժանգը չի կարող դիմադրել լվացող հողմի՛ն:



- - - - - - -



*2.* 


Բժիշկը կարող է հարցնել. եթե աուրան՝ ֆիզիկական երևույթ է, ուրեմն կարո՞ղ է այն արդյոք աճեցվել ֆիզիկայից դուրս:
Որոշ աստիճանով նա ճիշտ կլինի:
Մենք արդեն լսել ենք աուրան խոցող արտաքին հարվածների մասին; ճիշտ նույնպես կարող է ստեղծվել աուրան ապաքինող ջերմոցային մթնոլորտ, բայց  ջերմոցի պայմաններն ամենուր միանման են և կիրառելի չեն բարեշրջման համար:
Ճիշտ նույնպես, ինչպես օրգանիզմը պետք է կոփվի ներսից, անկախ արտաքին պայմանների, այդպես էլ աուրայի ամրությունն ու իմաստը աճում է միայն ներսից: Սերտ պայմաններն առանձնապես կիրառելի են աուրայի լայնության համար: Տվող ձեռքը կախում չունի տվածի քանակից:
Տեսնում եմ երիտասարդ գիտնականի, որը հավաքեց Արևելքի բոլոր Ուսմունքների պատգամները և ասաց իրեն՝ ահա կընտրեմ այստեղից կյանքի խրատներ, դեն կնետեմ բոլոր հիմներն ու երկրպագությունները, կմոռանամ ժամանակի տարբերությունն ու թարգմանիչների և զրպարտիչների սխալները, - առավել պարզը առավել հիմնավոր է թվում: Այդ մասնիկներից մի ամբողջ կյանք կսարքեմ՝ կլինի Արևելիքի կյանք, չնայած կցկտուրությանը: Կյանքն այդ կլինի իմաստուն և լի բարեշրման գործողություններով: Ի՞նչն է պատճառը, որ  բոլոր ուսմունքները ծնունդ են առել Ասիայում: Ի՞նչ մագնիսներ են ոգու առաջընթաց էներգիան կուտակել այնտեղ:
Մրրիկի համար ազդեցություններ են անհրաժեշտ վերևից ու ներքևից: Որտե՞ղ է ուրեմն ապագայի թևերին համապատասխանում առավել հինը: Ատլանտիդայի հնությունը կարող է համապատասխանել մոլորակից այն կողմ թռիչքին: Դարպասներն այդ այնքան են լայն, որ մնացած ունեցվածքն էլ հեշտությամբ կտեղավորվի՛:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*3.* 


Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք Մեր Համայնքը խառնվել աշխարհի գործերին և ցուցաբերել գործնական օգնություն:
Ամեն մի Համայնք զուրկ է էգոիզմից գռեհիկ իմաստով և հանուն Ընդհանուր Բարիքի շոշափման կետ ունի աշխարհի գործերում: Ինչպես նետեր Համայնքի ուղերձները մխրճվում են մարդկության ուղեղի մեջ:
Գիտական գրականության մեջ կարելի է ինչպես հոգևոր, այնպես էլ նյութական ազդեղցություններ ընդգծել:
Հայտնի են տարբեր կարևորության առարկաների առաքումներ: Հայտնի են դրամական առաքումներ: Հայտնի են նախազգուշացումներ վտանգի մասին: Հայտնի են նամակներ խնդիրներ լուծելու մասին: Հայտնի են հանդիպումներ տարբեր կերպարանքներով:
Մենք ունեցել ենք նավատոմսեր և տարբեր երկրների հագուստներ:
Մենք ունեցել ենք տարբեր անուններ և հայտնվել ենք, երբ հանգամանքերը հրամայաբար պահանջել են:
Արդեն տեսնում եմ, թե ինչպես մեկնումեկը վրդովվել է և ասածներս հեքիաթ է անվանում: Այնինչ նրա աչքերի առջև համալսարանի հանրակացարանը նվիրատվություն է ստացել անհայտ մեկից; նրա ծանոթին անհայտ մեկից թանկարժեք կիսանդրի է բերվել: Մեր պատգամաբերը թագուհուն խնդրել է գործել ժամանակի օրենքներով: Մեր պատգամաբերը խորհուրդ է տվել երիտասարդ գյուտարարին: Մեր պատգամաբերն առաջ է տարել սկսնակ գիտնականին: Եվ կարելի է ցույց տալ մարդկանց մի ամբողջ ցուցակ, ովքեր դրամական փոխանցումներ են ստացել: Սրանք բոլորը փաստեր են, հաստատված ֆիզիկական փաստաթղթերով:
Ինչու՞ դա ոմանց առեղծվածային ու խորհրդավոր է թվում: Երբ յուրաքանչյուր ոք, թող քիչ, բայց նման բաներ արել է:
Քանի որ Ընդհանուր Բարիքի սկզբունքը հիմնադրված է մարդկության մեջ, ուրեմն, շարունակելով այն, կստանանք փորձառու Համայնք:
Միայն կույրը չի նկատում,  թե ու՛ր է թեքվել բարեշրջման գալարագիծը: Եվ մենք, որ իրականում կանք, օգնություն ենք առաքում ոգով երիտասարդներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*4.* 


Եթե Մեր կենտրոնական Համայնքը նշանակություն ունի համաշխարհին կառույցների համար, ուրեմն նաև Մեր հաստատած համայնքներն էլ ազդեցություն են գործում աշխարհի բարեշրջման վրա: Դիտարկենք այդ զատնեզատ ընկած համայնքների գլխավոր տեսակները: 
Առաջինն՝ անգիտակից համայնքներն են, որոնք համայնքի ընդունելի տեսակ են մշակում: Այդպիսիները կարելի է գտնել աշխատավորների, հողագործների, ուսանողների միջավայրերում, ավելի հազվադեպ՝ ընտանիքներում:
Համայնքի երկրորդ տեսակը գիտի երկրի բարեշրջման ծրագրի մասին, բայց որոշակի գործողության կամ ժամկետի հետ այն չի կապում. քաղաքական իդեալիստների խմբակներ, որոշ թաքնագիտական կազմակերպություններ, գիտական հանրություններ, ավելի հազվադեպ՝ կղերական միաբանություններ:
Համայնքի երրորդ տեսակը գիտի ոչ միայն բարեշրջման ծրագիրը, այլև ժամկետն ու գործողությունը: Իհարկե, այդ համայնքները սակավ են և ստանում են Մեր Ցուցմունքները:
Ով եղել է Մեզ մոտ, սովորում է լռել: Նույնքան դժվար է ճանաչել երրորդ կարգի Համայնքի անդամներին: Ավելի շատախոս է համայնքի երկրորդ տեսակը, նրանք արդեն շատ են խոսում Ընդհանուր Բարիքի մասին:
Հիրավի, սև դարը կվերջանա Համայնքի մասին ազդարարելու հետ մեկտե՛ղ: Սերգին տաշում էր համայնքը կացինով, Բյոմեն  ծեծում էր մուրճով: Ուսուցիչ Բուդդան ձեռքով  հավաքեց: Հիսուս կամուրջ նախապատրաստեց: Ամենահին Ուսուցիչն ասաց. "Չեմ տեսնում իրերը, որոնց տիրում եմ":
Այժմ մնում է միայն պատժիչ արշավախումբ ուղարկել Մեզ վրա, - բայց նա տեղ չի հասնի, քանզի Մենք տիրապետում ենք որոշ գիտական միջոցների:
Գազերի մասին, չնայած այս գրքում տեղ չգտան, բայց Ես արդեն հայտնել եմ մի քանի հզոր բաղկացուցիչներ: Տանջալի դարի անցումնային սքանչելի, անկրկնելի ժամանակաշրջա՛ն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*5.* 


Կարելի է պատմել ուսանելի մի դեպք, թե ինչպես անսպասելի օգտակար աշխատակիցը հասավ Մեր Համայնքին: 
Դուք արդեն գիտեք, որ Մեզ մոտ վերջնական ընդունելությունից առաջ լինում են ֆիզիկական թուլության նոպաներ, - դա բացատրվում է կենտրոնների ալիքաձև վիճակով; հնարավոր են ուշագնացություններ, ջղաձգումներ, թախիծ և տարբեր կենտրոնների ցավ:
Մեր մի Բարեկամ ապարդյուն դուրս էր եկել լեռնային արահետ և, սովոր մեծ անցումների, անցել էր պաշտպանված սահմանը; այնտեղ Նա խորին ուշաթափության մեջ էր ընկել: Եվ ի՞նչ ցույց տվեցին մեր հեռատես գործիքները: Բարեկամը պառկած է շատ վտանգավոր անդունդի եզրին, դեպի նա է շտապում Աշխարհագրական միության արշավախմբի քարավանից հետ մնացած մի մասնակից, ինքը քաղցած և ուժասպառ, բարձրացնում է Մեր Բարեկամին, որը շատ բարձրահասակ է, և տանում է Նրան արահետով:
Միայն ներվերի լարմամբ կարելի է բացատրել, թե ինչպես նա կարողացավ բարձրացնել իր բեռը:
Երբ մերոնք հասան, ճամփորդն ինքն ավելի խորն ուշաթափության մեջ էր ընկել: Ուժից վեր բեռը նրան Մեր աշխատակից դարձրեց:
Այժմ նա ղեկավարում է ճանապարհների պաշտպանությունը և զբաղվում է պատմական հետազոտություններով: Նա հաճախ է կրկնում. մի վախեցեք անտանելի Բեռից: Իհարկե, նա պատճառ ուներ հայտնվելու մեր Սարերում:
Թշնամիների երևույթն էլ պետք է կապի մեջ դնել հատուկ ցավալի վիճակի հետ, որի մասին Ես հիշատակեցի:
Մարդացիորեն հեշտ է հասկանալ, թե ոմանց համար որքան տհաճ է Մեր Համայնքը: Պետք չէ կախարդ լինել, որպեսզի պատկերացնես, թե ինչպես են ոմանք ջանում խոչընդոտել ճանապարհը; բայց դրանք ոչ ձեր և ոչ էլ Մեր թշնամիներն են, - դրանք լուսավորության թշնամիներն են, և նրանք անխուսափելի են և անփոփոխ: Հետևաբար խորհուրդ ենք տալիս նայել իրերին ինչպիսին նրանք կան և չվախենալ չափից դուրս Բեռից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*6.* 


Համայնքի կազմակերպման ժամանակ պետք է հաշվի առնել մի ձանձրալի, առանձնահատուկ մարդկային տարբերություն՝ խոսքս նախանձի մասին է: Մրցույթից աստիճանաբար վեր է հառնում նախանձի իժը, նույն բնում են ապրում նաև սուտն ու երեսպաշտությունը:
Իժը փոքր է չափերով և նրա ծննդյան ընթացքը երբեմն անհնար է հսկել, հետևաբար Համայնքը կազմավորելու ժամանակ պետք է կանխատեսել նրա անդամների միջև տարբերությունը և ցույց տալ, թե ինչու Համայնքի անդամները նույնքան անկրկնելի են և անհամեմատելի, որքան մարմնի անդամները:
Շուտով կգա ժամանակ, երբ Իմ Ուսմունքը ոչ հեշտորեն, բայց կհասնի տարբեր երկրների համայնքներին:
Մինչև երրորդ գրքի լույս տեսնելը պետք է ոչ միայն յուրացնել երկրորդը, այլև կիրառել այն կյանքում:
Արդեն գիտեմ, թե շատերի կողմից որքան մակերեսորեն է կարդացվել առաջին գիրքը: Ինչ-որ մեկը նրանից երազահան է սարքել և գուշակարան; ինչ-որ մեկն ընդունել է այն որպես հանգստացնող կաթիլներ: Բայց քչերն են ընդունել այն որպես դեպի աշխարհի բարեշրջումը տանող անհապաղ կոչ:
Երկրորդ գրքում՝ առաջինի կոչը հասկացողները ցանկալի աշխատանքի նախանշաններ կգտնեն:
Համաշխարհային Իրադարձությունների դրսևորումը գիրքն աշխատասեղանի վրա կդնի: Այդ սեղանի շուրջ կարելի է հանդիպել:
Չափից դուրս Բեռը երբեմն թռչունի փետուր է դառնում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*7.* 


Համայնքային գործերի ժամանակ ոչ վաղ անցյալի մասին մտքերին մի տրվեք; - կամ ապագա, կամ դարերի իմաստություն: Անցյալի թեփի փոշին ու մնացորդները չափից դուրս են լցնում տարածությունը: Ձգված մտքի մագնիսով, հյուսում են աղտոտ ուրվականներ, որոնք վերացնելը դժվար է: Վտարված մի անկյունից, նրանք քոչում են դեպի մյուսը, մինչը կամքի գիտակից հարվածով նորից փոշի չդարձվեն: 
Ավելի գործնական է մտածել ապագայի մասին՝ այդ մտքերն ուղղված են արևային պրանային: Այդպիսի մտքերի մագնիսը կարող է ձգել տիեզերական փոշու մասնիկներ: Հեռավոր աշխարհների այդ փոշին բարերար է նորագոյացությունների համար:
Եթե աստղագիտությունն՝ աշխարհագրություն է, ուրեմն տիեզերական փոշին՝ պատմություն է: Եվ ամեն մի ասուպ՝ հնեաբանական իր է:
Սողոմոնի կողմից հատուկ Ասուպի պաշտամունքի պատմական տեղեկությունը գիտական հիմք ունի: Այդպես հաճախ հեքիաթը գիտական աշխատության էջ է դառնում:
Չէ՞ որ Գալիլեյն էլ իր ժամանակին վտանգավոր հեքիաթներ էր պատմում: Մի՞թե դուք ցանկանում եք նմանվել կարդինալներին՝ Գալիլեյի հակառակորդներին: 
Պետք է սովորել մտածել ապագայի մասին: Երբ հավաքույթ եք կազմակերպում, պետք է ապագայի մասին մտքեր հղել՝ հավաքույթներն ավելի մաքուր կլինեն:



- - - - - - -



*8.* 


Եվս մի քանի խորհուրդ: Շտապել թե ուշանալ՝ միանման վատ է, բայց եթե ընտրելու ես, ուրեմն ավելի լավ է շտապես: Նմանապես ավելի լավ է բաց թողնես, քան ավելացնես:
Եթե համայնքին բողոք է ուղղված, ուրեմն համայնքը ոստիկանատուն է դառնում:
Եթե համայնքում ինքնասիրություն է հայտնվում, ուրեմն համայնքը կենդանաբանական այգի է դառնում:
Եթե համայնքում Իմ Ուսմունքը չի արարվում, նշանակում է, թաքնված ինչ-որ մեկն է հայտնվել:
Յուրաքանչյուր ներս մտած կարող է դուրս գալ, բայց դուրս եկողն իր հետ վերցնում է իր կուտակած իրական սեփականությունը:
Եթե երբեմն անտանելի Բեռը թեթև է փետուրի պես, ուրեմն հաճախ կեղծիքի մսխալը փութից էլ ծանր է:
Կատաղության դրսևորման համեմատությունը համայնքի անդամների հետ բերում է սարսափելի պարտության դրսևորմանը: 
Ծանր է ճանապարհը նրանց, ով, լինելով կանչված, հեշտությամբ չի մտել: Խնդրում եմ, ձեզ ուժասպառ մի արեք:
Աշխատանքի լարված ընթացքի մեջ հրաշալի թաքնագիտական որակ է պահված: Կամքի և ոչ մի լարվածությամբ հնարավոր չէ հասնել աշխատանքային լարվածության արդյունքներին: Ռիթմի ընթացքն ու հագեցվածությունը կարող են մոտենալ տիեզերական լարվածությանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*9.* 


Դուք արդեն լսել եք աշխատանքի ռիթմի հագեցվածության, որպես առանձնահատուկ որակի մասին, որը միայն երբեմն է համակում մարդկանց: Նրա բարերարությունը շատ ավելի խոր նշանակություն ունի, քան կարող է թվալ:
Դեռևս հին թաքնագիտությունները երկու արտահայտություն գիտեին. մեկը՝ աշխատել Մեծ Բնության ալիքների վրա, մյուսը՝ աշխատել Աշխարհի Մոր սրտի տրոփյունով: Խորին առարկաներն ուսումնասիրողները պետք է գիտենային հագեցած ռիթմի աշխատանքը, և ոչինչ չպետք է խանգարեր նրանց: Ուսուցիչ Բուդդան շատ էր հոգում, որպեսզի հետևորդներն իմանան ռիթմի փոփոխությունների մասին: Մեծ ձեռքբերումներից առաջ նա ոչ թե հանգիստ, այլ հագեցած ռիթմի աշխատանք էր խորհուրդ տալիս, - հիշեք այդ: 
Գալիք բարեշրջման խնդիրների մեջ, անհատական աշխատանքից հետո պետք է անցնել ավելի բարդ օրգանիզմների կազմակերպմանը:
Մեզ պատահել է հագեցած ռիթմի աշխատանքի օրինակներ տեսնել առանձին անձանց կամ շատ փոքր համայնքների մոտ, բայց ամբոխը կամ մարդկանց հավաքույթն այդ սկզբունքի օգտակարությունը գործածել չեն կարողանում:
Նորություն չէ ասել՝ զգույշ եղեք ամբոխի հետ, բայց նորություն չէ ասել նաև, որ ամբոխի ոգին աշխատել՝ սովորեցնել է պետք: Աշխատանքի տեսքը շատ տարբեր կարող է լինել, բայց թող զգացվի ռիթմը՝ և աշխատանքն իր որակով լրիվ այլ կլինի:
Եթե ժամանակակից ընտանիքների մեծամասնությունը գռեհկության բուծարաններ չլինեին, հենց նրանք էլ կարող էին ընդհանուր ոգու աշխատանքի ուղեվարներ լինել:
Բայց մեխանիկական հայրերն ու մայրերը կարողանում են թոթովել ընդամենը՝ արե՜ք ինչպես բոլորը:
Սովորեցրեք փոքրերին սեփակա՛ն քաղաքներ կառուցել:



- - - - - - -



*10. 


Ձեռագրերի մասին:* - Ձեռագրերի նշանակությունը բացարձակապես մոռացված է:
Նույնիսկ ամենահասարակ բժիշկը հասկանում է, որ վարակը կարելի է փոխանցել թղթի կտորի վրա:
Բարեպաշտ արքաներն ու սրբազան կարդինալները դրանով ոչ թե մեկ անգամ են ավելացրել իրենց կարողությունը: Ինչպես նաև գիտեք ժամանակակից հիպնոսիչների փորձերը, երբ ըստ հրամանի փակ նամակներ են կարդացվում: Նույնիսկ կրկեսներում դա ցույց են տալիս առանց տոմսի գինն ավելացնելու:
Նշանակում է, մեծ է ձեռագրի արտաքին և ներքին նշանակությունը:
Միայն ձեռքի շփումով՝ փորձարկվող մարմիններին կարելի է ստիպել թռչկոտել: Պատկերացրեք, թե որքան էներգիա է արտատպվում թղթի էջի վրա կենտրոնների կոոպերացիայի դեպքում:
Կարելի է էներգիայի ճառագայթումներ դիտարկել մատների ծայրերից: Մթության մեջ այդ կայծակները կարող են տեսանելի լինել: Առանձնապես ուժեղ արտահոսքերի դեպքում նույնիսկ ցերեկով կարելի է երկնագույն լույս տեսնել: Ճառագայթման հետ միասին թղթին է նստում անհագուրդ էներգիա, որը նման է խոսքի և մտքի ազդեցությանը: Ոչ թե տառերի պայմանական նշաններն է կրում ձեռագիրը, այլ մարդկային էության հզոր վարակը: Ըմբռնման այս տեսանկյունից մի ձեռագիրը լավ է, վերընթերցելով, բռնել ձեռքերում, իսկ մյուսին ավելի լավ է ձեռք չտալ: Իհարկե, աշխարհով բազում դատարկ էջեր են թռչում, որոնց վրա մարդկային գիտակցության կայծ անգամ չի մնացել:
Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն տարբերությունը հասկանալ: - Ոգու իմացությամբ, այն նույն, որը որոշում է, թե որտեղ մենք կարող ենք ձեռքսեղմումն ընդունել:
Ձեռագիրը՝ ձեքսեղմում է հեռու տարածությունից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*11.* 


Կարող են հարցնել. ինչպե՞ս հասնել վերջին Դարպասին: Մենք գիտենք օրենքներն ու նախանշանները; մենք ժամանակ չենք կորցնում; մենք հիշում ենք, թե ինչպես պահպանել Ուսմունքը, - բայց ինպե՞ս լինել, եթե Դարպասը փակ գտնենք:
Պատասխանի համար նորից անդրադառնանք հին Եգիպտոսի Թաքնություններին, չէ՞ որ դրանք կյանքի գիտական ուղիներն էին: Ընդունված անդամը պետք է, առանց հապաղման, հասներ իր Ուսուցչին:
Նրա առջև ընկած էր լուսավոր մի գիծ, և նա անշեղ պետք է հետևեր նրան առանց գծին դիպչելու: Շինությունները, որոնք նա անցնում էր, լուսավորված էին գունավոր լույսերով: Երբեմն գիծը համարյա անհետանում էր:  Բայց վերջապես գիծը սկսում էր փայլատակել և կորչում էր ծանր փակ դռան տակ: Դուռն ասես անմատչելի լիներ՝ առանց կողպեքի: Տարբեր մետաղների շերտերն ու վահանակները զարդարում և ամրացնում էին այն:
Ոգով վեհերոտը շփոթվում էր և խախտում էր իր քայլքը, բայց անխախտելիության նշանակությունը գիտեցողը հաստատուն էր քայլում: Ու երբ նրա մարմինը բախվում էր պատվարին, այն տարրալուծվում էր, և նա մտնում էր վերջին Ընդունարան:
Մեր երկրային թաղանթի այդ անվիճարկելի հարվածն անհրաժեշտ է վերելքի ռիթմ ստեղծելու համար:
Ոգու ճանաչումը մեզ ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչպես նպատակի չափերը հնարավորությունների չափեր են ստեղծում: Եվ ծանր դռան տարրալուծման խորհրդանիշն էլ լավագույնս ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչպես պետք է գործել: Ժամանակակից գիտունները ծիծաղում են ճակատով պատ քանդելու վրա, բայց հին եգիպտացիները դա մեր էության հզորության սքանչելի խորհրդանիշ էին սարքել, - հետևաբար գնացեք լուսավոր գծի հետքերով:
Հետևաբար, յուրացնելով նախկինը, կարողացեք նորը սկսել:
Կարողացեք նկատել ձեր արիությանն ուղղված ծաղրերը, քանզի գիտեք, թե ուր եք գնում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*12.* 


Նորից կսկսեն հարցով. ինչպե՞ս լինել խոչընդոտների հետ: - Մեկին ընտանիքն է խանգարում, մյուսին չսիրած զբաղմունքը, ում աղքատությունը, ում թշնամիների հարձակումները:
Լավ ձիավորը սիրում է կատարելագործվել անվարժ ձիերի վրա և խոչընդոտի փոսը գերադասում է ուղիղ ճանապարհին: Ամեն մի խոչընդոտ պետք է նոր  հնարավորության ծնունդ դառնա:
Խոչընդոտի առջև դժվարանալու դրսևորումն այնուհանդերձ ծագում է վախից: Ինչպիսի գլխաշոր էլ վախկոտը կապի, վախի մասին էջը Մենք պետք է գտնենք:
Բարեկամնե՛րս: Քանի դեռ խոչընդոտները մեզ համար հնարավորություննեի ծնունդ չեն դարձել, մենք անկարող ենք հասկանալ Ուսմունքը: Հաջողությունը գտնվում է լայնացած գիտակցության մեջ, վախի առկայությամբ նրան անհնար է մոտենալ: Արիության ճառագայթը կտանի խոչընդոտներից վեր, քանզի այժմ, երբ աշխարհը գիտի, - արյան սերմն աճու՛մ է, իմացության սերմն աճու՛մ է, գեղեցկության սերմն աճու՛մ է: 
Եթե ուղին ցանված է ոսկորներով, կարելի է գնալ խիզախորեն; եթե ժողովուրդները խոսում են տարբեր լեզուներով, նշանակում է, կարելի է բացել հոգին; եթե պետք է շտապել, նշանակում է, ինչ-որ տեղ մի նոր տանիք պատրաստ է:
Օրհնյա՛լ լինեք, խոչընդոտներ, ձեզանով մենք աճում ենք:



- - - - - - -



*13.* 


Արդարացիորեն կարող են հարցնել. ինչպե՞ս վերաբերվել կենդանիներին: - Կամ նրանց հանդեպ դաժանություն է կիրառվում; կամ քնքշասրտորեն նրանցից պարազիտներ են սարքում; կամ գործիքներ են սարքում մեխանիկական խաչասերման համար:
Իհարկե, կենդանիների հանդեպ վերաբերմունքի չափը պետք է հիմնվի համաշխարհային ռիթմի միասնության վրա՝ չափն ամենուր նույնն է: Եթե մարդը պետք է լինի բարեշրջման աշխատակիցը, ուրեմն կենդանիներն էլ պետք է պատասխանեն այդ օրենքին: Բարեշրջմանը չհամապատասխանող տեսակները վերանում են: Բարեշրջմանը համակերպվածներն իրենց ունակությունը պետք է պահպանեն աշխատանքով:
Պետք է ուսումնասիրել կենդանիների իսկական օգտակարությունը: Իզուր է մտածել, թե բնաջնջված պլեզիոզավրները պետք են ապագայի համար: Տատիկի զգեստը շատ սրտաշարժ է թանգարանում, բայց կյանքում կիրառելի չէ:
Աշխարհների երջանկությունը կարող է ձևավորվել առանց գետաձիերի ու ռնգեղջյուրների էլ, որոնք շատ էին համապատասխանում նախկին շերտադարսվածքների ծալքերին: Եթե հայտնի տեսակի մարդիկ ծառայում են որպես գետաձիու ընդօրինակում, ուրեմն՝ բարեշրջումը բարեշրջում է:
Կենդանիները պետք է աշխատեն, պետք է ձեռք բերեն կյանքի իրավունք; Այստեղից, նմանապես անընդունելի են դաժանությունն ու քնքշարտությունը: Եվ չի կարելի չսիրել կենսականորեն աշխատող որևէ բան:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*14.* 


Կենդանիներն էլ պետք է աշխատեն, քանզի գիտակցաբա՛ր է պետք կիրառել մարդկային աշխատանքը:
Աշխատանքը չենք տարբերելու: Տարբերությունը միայն գիտակցվածության և անիմաստության մեջ է: Նաև պետք է նկատի առնել տարբերությունը ոգու տարիքի միջև: Կարելի է հաշվի առնել երիտասարդ ոգու նկրտումները հին ոգու համեմատ:
Երիտասարդ ոգին խորին ընկալումներ չունի, որոնք կուտակվում են կյանքերի փորձով, բայց հաճախ այն ավելի քիչ էգոիստական է և հեշտորեն է տրվում բարեշրջման: Հին ոգին երբեմն ջրային ձագարափոսի նմանություն է ձեռք բերում, որը դեպի այլակերպում է ձգում սեփական Ես-էությանը: Երբ կազմավորվել է այդ թարախապալարը, միակ ապաքինումը կարող է լինել սխրանքի միջոցով:
Սքանչելի և վառ սխրանքն օգնում է նուրբ մարմնի վերականգնմանը: Քանի դեռ հին ոգին ձգտում է այդպիսի սխրանքի, նշանակում է, նա կենսունակ է: 
Եթե կա մարմնի մահացում, ուրեմն ոգու մահացում էլ պետք է լինի: Մահացած անդամը ժամանակին կարելի է հեռացնել, բայց ոգու փտախտը կարելի է բուժել միայն հարվածով:
Հարվածի կայծը սխրանք է ծնում: Իհարկե, գերադասելի է գիտակցաբար հասունացած սխրանքը, երբ էությունը գիտի, որ գոյություն ունի Լույսի Ուսուցիչ:
Մենք ճանաչում էինք մի փոքրիկ աղջկա, ում մոտ անխախտելիորեն բռնկվում էր այդ իմացությունը, և անգամ հիվանդությունը չէր կարող ոչնչացնել ոգու այդ գիտելիքը: Մարմինները կոտրվում էին, բայց էությունն անսասան էր մնում:
Այդպես շարունակեք էությունն Անվերջության մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*15.* 


Ինչպիսի՞ արտաքին պայման է անհրաժեշտ աշխատանքի որակի համար: - Լույսը: Միայն լույսն է աշխատանքն արդյունավետ և օգտակար դարձնում: Թիթեռնիկը կարող է թռչել, քանի դեռ նրա ծիածանափոշին չի սպառվել: Մարդն էլ նույն ծիածանային ուժն ունի, և ֆոտոպլազմայի միջոցով այն ընդունում է լույսի հզորությունը: Տարբեր պլազմաներ միջնորդներ են հանդիսանում տեսանելիի և անտեսանելիի միջև: Ֆոտոպլազման, լինելով ներվային համակարգի արտահոսք, կազմավորում է ծիածանափոշի, որն ընդունում է լույսի ճառագայթները և տեղափոխում է դրանք ներվային համակարգ:
Լավագույն կապերը լույսի հետ ստացվում են առավոտյան, հետևաբար առավոտյան լույսի մուտքը մի՛ փակեք: Աշխատեք լույսի ներքո, որոշեք լույսի ներքո, դատեք լույսի ներքո, ճգնեք լույսի ներքո, ուրախացեք լույսի ներքո: - Լուսային ալիքի հետ ոչինչ հնարավոր չէ համեմատել: Նույնիսկ լավագույն էլեկտրականությունը, նույնիսկ ամենաերկնագույնը, տալիս է ութ հազար անգամ ավելի քիչ, քան արևի ճառագայթը:
Շուտով ֆոտոպլազմայի հետազոտություններն աշխատանքի ձևերին նոր ուղղություն կտան: Կարելի է տեսնել, թե ինչպես է եռում ֆոտոպլազմայի փոշին և ստացած գանձը փոքրիկ ձագարներով տանում է մաշկի ծակոտիներ:
Ոչ միայն աշխատասենյակների ընդարձակությունը, այլև լույսի ճիշտ մուտքը պետք է ուսումնասիրվեն:
Արևի ճառագայթները պետք է գնահատվեն որպես համաշխարհային գանձեր:
Նույն գիտնականը հեշտորեն գլուխ կհանի այլ երկնային լուսատուների ճառագայթների հոսքից:
Ինչու՞ մարդիկ պետք է շրջանցեն իրենց տրված տիեզերական գանձերը: Լուսային, մագնիսական մրրիկները մոլորակների ռիթմն են կազմավորում: Մի՞թե դրանք չի կարելի կիրառել, ինչպես ջրվեժի անկումը:
Անսպա՛ռ են մեզ տրամադրված ուժերը:
Իվան Հարյուրհազարերորդ, վերցրու՛ քո բաժինը: Շուտով, երբ փորձը դառնա նվաճում, Ընդհանուր Բարիքի սերմն ամեն մեկին ճառագայթի հզորություն կտա: 
Ուրեմն հիշենք սա, երբ սկսում ենք առավոտյան աշխատանքն ու արիաբար շարունակում այն մինչև Անվերջություն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*16.* 


Մարդկությանն առանձնապես դժվար է հասկանալ աշխատանքի որակի և անվերջության հարաբերակցությունը: Քաղքենին ենթադրում է, որ աշխատանքի բարձրագույն որակը դեպի վերջնականություն է տանում: Նրա համար որակն ամփոփված է ավարտվածության մեջ, իսկ դա Մենք մահացածություն ենք անվանում: Բացարձակապես անհնար է բացատրել քաղքենուն, որ բարձրագույն որակը ձգտում է անվերջության: Բարձրագույն լարվածության հենց անավարտվածության մեջ է ընկած գիտելիքի հայտնաբերումը: Արիություն է պետք գտնել՝ աշխատել հավերժության համար: Ներքուստ կարելի է զարգացնել մշտական ուսմունք, որը կարևոր է ոչ թե փաստերի թվարկմամբ, այլ գիտակցության լայնացմամբ:
Կարևոր չէ, թե ինչ ճանապարհով է աճում գիտակցությունը, բայց նրա ծավալը թույլ է տալիս իր մեջ մեծ իրադարձությունների չափեր տեղավորել:
Ինչպիսի՞ ուսմունքն է առավել արագորեն բերում գիտակցության լայնացմանը: Այդ մարգագետին մարդկանց պետք է թողնել կատարելապես անհատականորեն: - Ամենքին իր խոտը: Միայն թե ներքին կրակը համապատասխանի մարդկային արժանապատվությանը: Քնկոտները, ինքնահավանները, կասկածամտությամբ և անվստահությանբ մոլեգնածները սնունդ չեն գտնի:
Աշակերտներին ու մտերիմներին ասացեք, թող սովորեն; թող սովորեն ոգու լարման մեջ; թող սովորեն բաց աչքերի մեջ; թող սովորեն կատարելապես անվերջ, քանզի վերջ չկա: Այս պարզ պնդումը շատերին սարսափով է լցնում:
Բայց Մենք նրանց հետ ենք, ով կասի - անվերջության մեջ է լույսը և ամբողջ դարեր փայլում են, ինչպես մարգարտե ժանյակը:
Ուսուցանելով, չնվաստացնենք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*17.* 


Երբ աշակերտներ եք հավաքում, մտածեք, թե ինչից սկսեք: Սովորական սխալմունք է,  որ առանց աշակերտի էության հետ հաշվի նստելու սկսում են այբբենարանից: Մեր կանոնն է՝ սկզբնական դրույթների կողքին տալ նաև բարձրագույն հնարավորությւնների պատառիկներ:
Նմանապես պետք չէ մոռանալ Բուդդայի սիրելի խաղն աշակերտների հետ հանգստի րոպեներին, երբ Ուսուցիչը տարածություն էր նետում մի խոսք, որի հիման վրա աշակերտներն ամբողջ մտքեր էին կառուցում: Գիտակցության վիճակի ավելի իմաստուն փորձարկում առայժմ գոյություն չունի:
Պատկերացրեք, եթե Ուսուցիչն ասի՝ մահ, ենթադրելով անցյալի մահը, իսկ աշակերտը գոչի՝ մահ աղքատներին:
Այդպիսի միայնակ խոսքերը կարող են, ինչպես ուղենիշներ, հյուսել ոգու ամբողջ կտավը: Ըստ այդ նախշերի կարելի է տեսնել, թե ինչպիսի կրակներ են վառվում:
Առիթ կլինի ասել՝ ձեր գիտակցությունը ցանկանում էր աղքատների մահը, այդ պատճառով դուք կորցրեցիք դեպի ձեզ առաքված հարստությունը; և այդ հասարակ օրենքի կողքին, կարելի է կայծ գցել հեռավոր աշխարհների բարեշրջման մասին:
Աշխարհների բարեշրջման համադրումը փոքրիկ առօրեային կարող է լուսավորչական զարկ տալ:
Ամենադժվարն է, երբ աշակերտը, հաճախելով մեթոդիկայի դասարան,  ցանկանում է աճեցնել ոգին: Նույն հաջողությամբ նա կարող է բացել սնդուսած թղթի վրա տպված հայտարարությունների շաբաթաթերթը և, կտտացնելով մատիտով, հաշվել իր չկիրառած դեղատոմսերը:
Մենք հուղարկավորման թափորների և կենդանաբանական այգիների կազմակերպիչներ չենք: Մեր հետևից գնալ ցանկացողներ, քայլեք նույնքան հագեցված և լուսավոր, որքան անզսպելի է կյանքը, և սիրեք գիտակցության ամեն լայնացում, քանզի դա է առաջին նպատակը: Ամեն ինչ կարելի է ներել, բայց գիտակցության բորբոսն ավելի վատ է, քան դիակի նեխումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*18.* 


Նույնիսկ մանկական ամսագրերում տեղադրում են անսպասելի, բոլորին անհայտ դեմքերով լուսանկարներ: 
Նույնիսկ մեխանիկական սկավառակը աչքից ավելի է ընդունում: Կարող է նույնիսկ ավելին լինել՝ աչքին չեն հավատում, բայց սկավառակի հանդեպ լիքն են հարգանքով:
Եթերային հյուրերը, անկախ իրենց հանդեպ հետաքրքրության, խռնվում են կյանքի մեջտեղում: Իհարկե, ոչ միշտ է, որ նրանք կարող են թափանցել տարբեր մարդկանց կյանք; այդ դեպքում մեր երկրային հյուրերը մեզ ծառայում են որպես ուղեվարներ: Տարբեր շերտերը դժվարությամբ են հաղորդակցվում, բայց այցելուների կամ ծառաների թողած աուրան անտեսանելի հյուրերի համար կարող է կամուրջ հանդիսանալ: Նրանց արժանիքները շատ տարբեր են, թիթեռնիկի շոշափումից մինչև վագրի երախը:
Հետևաբար ավելի գործնական է հնարավորինս քիչ մարդ ներս թողնել աշխատասենյակ կամ ննջարան, եթե ձեր սեփական աուրան արդեն բավական ամուր է:
Հատկապես վտանգավոր են երեխաների դաստիարակները, որոնք կարող են գալ ամենազարհուրելի հասարակությունից: Լավագուն առաքումներն անգամ հաճախ կաթվածահարվում են դայակների ու խնամակալների ներկայությամբ:
Այդ պատճառով ինքնուրույնությունը միշտ օգտակար է:
Ու նաև ուշադրություն է պետք դարձնել քարտուղարների վրա, նրանք այնքա՜ն գործեր են կործանել:
Անձամբ, անձամբ, անձամբ՝ և կարելի է չանհանգստանալ սեփական արտահոսքի որակի համար:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*19.* 


Ինչու՞ նրան, այլ ոչ ինձ, - այսպես նախանձն է շշնջում կեսգիշերից հետո: Դուրս մղեք այդ սողունին ձեր ձեռնարկումներից: Ոգու աճը բռնություն չի հանդուրժում: Մարդկության բարեշրջման դանդաղությունը դրանով է բացատրվում: Ոգուն աճել ստիպել չի կարելի: Նույնիսկ չի կարելի հարկադրել ինքնակոչ խորհուրդներով: Կարելի է պատասխանել միայն զգոն սրտի թակոցին:
Եթե ամենաակընհայտ խորհուրդ եք հղում՝ նախանձը ոչնչացում է առողջությունը, -  ուրեմն այդ խորհուրդն էլ, առանց ոգու գիտակցության, միայն նոր երեսպաշտություն կհրահրի:
Բայց լուսավոր կլինեն ոգու աճի անհատական ուղիները:
Օվկիանոսի ամեն կաթիլ իր ծիածանն է տալիս, հետևաբար, որքա՜ն հրաշալի է Տիեզերքի փայլքը: Եվ այդ պատճառով, շատ խնամքով է պետք պատասխաններ տալ, քանզի նրանք վերաբերվում են անհատական ոգուն: Մենք խոսում էինք ժամանակակից եկեղեցիներին ընդդեմ, բայց չի կարելի ընդհանուր կերպով խոսել նաև ընդդեմ հոգևորականների:
Մենք ճանաչում էինք մի հիանալի Կսյոնձի, բայց, կարդինալ դարձնելու փոխարեն, նրան մի ամենաաղքատ ծխական համայնք տեղափոխեցին:
Մենք ճանաչում էինք մի հիանալի Ռաբունու, բայց նրան խելագար հռչակեցին: Ճանաչում էինք լուսավոր Հոգևորականի, բայց նրան բախտաբաժին դարձավ հարբեցողների աքսորավայր-վանքը: Ամերիկայում ճանաչում եմ մի բարեպաշտ Կաթողիկոսի, բայց նրա կյանքը քաղցր չէ:
Ընդհանուր Բարիքի ամեն մի միտք դաժանորեն հետապնդվում է, այնինչ միայն անհատական ոգու աճը կարող է լիացնել Ընդհանուր Բարիքի գանձարանը: 
Համընդհանուր համաշխարհային Բարիքի հետ անհատական ոգու հենց այս համապատասխանությունն է կազմում Տիեզերքի Գեղեցկությունը: 
Եթե ամեն մի բույս ունի իր անփոխարինելի առանձնահատկությունը, ուրեմն որքա՜ն առանձնահատուկ կերպով է պետք վերաբերվել ամեն մարդկային ոգու:
Զգոնության այսպիսի թրթիռները պետք է ծանոթ լինեն Մեր աշակերտներին, և այդ ժամանակ նույնիսկ ոչ թե խոսքը, այլ հասարակ շփումն էլ կարող է լույս սփռել:
Եվ ոչ միայն ցերեկով, այլև գիշերն էլ կարելի է դիպչել և հղել լուսավորման օգնությունը:
Լուսավորվեք գիտակցության լայնացմամբ, ինչպես հեռավոր ճամփորդները գիտելիքներ են կուտակում ամբողջ աշխարհի ծիածանի փոշուց:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*20.* 


Մաքուր մտքերը նման են տարածության օզոնի: Հիրավի նրանցով կարելի է լցնել շրջապատը, բայց միայն որոշակի ակորդի մեջ: Հղել մաքուր միտք և ծածկել այն տասնյակ տռփանքներով, հավասարազոր է զարհուրելի աններդաշնակության: Ակորդն ըմբռնվում է մի շարք հնչուն ուղերձներով: Այդ պատճառով ինքնագործունեության մեջ Մենք գնահատում ենք գործողությունների հաջորդական շարքը: Ոչ թե պատահական բարի բացականչությունը, այլ երկարատևության գիտակցված պրոցեսն է տալիս առավելություն: Մի թութակ կարողանում էր գոչել. "Բարի ուսուցի՛չ": - Բայց դրանով նա իր հնարավորությունները չբարելավեց: Մի արջ, պատահաբար, իր ավարը թողեց սովյալի շեմին, բայց դրանով գազան լինել չդադարեց: Մեղուն, պատահաբար, ծակեց հիվանդի թարախապալարը, բայց երանություն ձեռք չբերեց: Նույնիսկ օձը մի անգամ իր թույնով կյանք փրկեց:
Միայն գիտակցվածությունն ու անխախտելիությունն են հետևանքներ տալիս: Համարեք, որ սխրանքի ժպիտը թեթև է: Եվ անխախտելիությունից ծնված սխրանքը շողում է, ինչպես տվող արև: Ինչպես պտուղի քաղցրությունը  կախված չէ թաղանքից, այնպես էլ ձեր գործունեությունը թող անցնի ամբոխից դուրս: Միայն շրջանցելով ամբոխները, դուք կհասնեք ժողովուրդներին: Կարող եմ պատկերացնել, թե ինչպես ժամանակակից մինիստրը կամ Հռոմի Պապը մոտորով մոտենում է Մեր Աշտարակներին: Ո՞րն է ավելի շատ. կոմի՞զմը, թե դրաման: Համենայն դեպս, հասարակ մոնղոլը կարող է ավելի արժանապատիվ լինել, քանզի նրա մեջ կտրված չէ ընկալման ներվը: 
Բարեկամնե՛րս: Պահպանեք ընկալման մաքուր փոխանցքը, այդ հնոցի մեջ են կոփվում մաքուր մտքերը: Մաքուր մտքերին նայեք ոչ թե որպես միայն տոների ժամանակ երկիր իջնող արտասովոր Երկրաբնակի, այլ որպես ձեր աշխատանքային առօրեայի համեղ ուտելիքի՛:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*21.* 


Առաջին գիրքը կոչում էր գեղեցկության, պարզության և խիզախության սխրանքի; երկրորդ գիրքը տալիս է գիտակցության լայնացումը հաստատող աշխատանքի հատկանիշներ և որակ:
Համայնքի և Ընդհանուր Բարիքի գաղափարը գիտակցության լայնացման առաջին հատկանիշն է: Կարելի է հասկանալ, որ աշխատանքի որակը տրվում է ոչ թե ի գիտություն, այլ կատարելու համար:
Ոչ թե հանգստացնելու համար է այս գիրքը, այլ ապստամբած ոգու աշխատանքի համար: Եվ հնարավորինս ավելի լավ ձգտեք դեպի աշխատանքը: Եվ ամեն մի ձեր գործ փոխակերպեք լավագույն արտահոսքի:
Առավել տաղտկալի աշխատանքն առավել ուրախալի դարձնողը հաստատուն հաղթանակող կդառնա, քանզի նա կհաղթահարի թախծի ծանրությունը: Չէ՞ որ ամեն ուղի, նույնիսկ դեպի Մեր Համայնք տանող ճանապարհը, դժվարին անցումներ ունի: Եվ գիտակցության չափերը չափվում են ոչ թե ծաղիկների մեջ, այլ անդունդի եզրին:
Մենք ձեզ հավերժական կատարելագործման աշխատանք ենք պատգամել: Եվ դժվարության րոպեներին մտածեք Մեր մասին, գիտենալով, որ անլար ապարատը չի հապաղի մեզ կապել իրար հետ: Բայց կարողացեք մտածել և կարողացեք տարբերել իսկական դժվարության պահը:
Հաճախ մարդիկ երջանկությունը որպես դժբախտություն են ընկալում և ընդհակառակը: Գիտակցության լայնացումը կամրապնդի ոգու գիտելիքը՝  այդ գիտելիքը ձեզ դեպի Մեր Համայնք կբերի: Կլինի արդյոք երրորդ գի՞րք: - Իհարկե, կլինի, երբ կյանք մտնի Երկրորդում ցուցադրված աշխատանքը:
Երրորդ գիրքը վերաբերվելու է Մեր Համայնքին, բայց կարելի՞ է արդյոք խոսել Մեր Համայնքի մասին, եթե համայնքի հասկացությունն ինքը գիտակցությունն իր մեջ տեղավորել չի կարողանում: Հետևաբար, եթե ցանկանում եք հայտնաբերել կյանքում Մեր Համայնքը, առաջինը ձեր սեփականը պետք է հայտնաբերեք: Իսկ Մենք ձեզ կօգնենք:
Առանց նախախնամությունների հետևեք համաշխարհային իրադարձություններին, և կտեսնեք Մեր Ձեռքը:
Եկել է բարեշրջման շրջադարձի ժամանակը, և ուժերը կուտակված են:
Կարողացեք գործադրել ձեր լավագույն աշխատանքը և այդ աշխատանքի մեջ ողջույն ընդունեք: -
Ողջույն Ընդհանուր Բարիքի բոլոր որոնողներին:




*ՎԵՐՋ  ԵՐԿՐՈՐԴ  ԳՐՔԻ*

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ   ԵՐՐՈՐԴ*



*ՀԱՄԱՅՆՔ*




*1926*






=========

Ճամփորդ-ընկեր, եկ գնանք միասին: Գիշերը մոտ է, գազաններ են շուրջ, և խարույկի կրակը կարող է հանգչել: Բայց եթե համաձայնվենք 
կիսել գիշերվա դետքը, մեր ուժերը կխնայենք:
Երկար է վաղվա ճանապարհը, և մենք կարող ենք հոգնել: Եկ, գնանք միասին: Մեր առջևում են տոնն ու ուրախությունը: Ես քո մոր երգը քեզ համար կերգեմ, 
քո կնոջ երգը, երգը քո քրոջ: Իսկ դու կպատմես հորդ ավանդությունը հերոսի և սխրանքի մասին; մեր ուղին ընդհանուր կլինի:
Չդնես ոտքդ կարիճի վրա և նախազգուշացրու ինձ նենգ իժի մասին: Հիշիր, ճամփորդ-ընկեր, որ մենք լեռնային մի բնակավայր ենք գնում: 
Ճամփորդ, եղիր ինձ ընկեր:

Ցրում ենք սնապաշտությունը, տգիտությունը և վախը: Կոփում ենք արիություն, կամք և գիտելիք:
Ողջունված է յուրաքանչյուր ձգտում դեպի պայծառացում: Դիմակազերծված է տգիտության ամեն մի պաշտամունք:
Աշխատավոր, գիտակցությանդ մեջ վա՞ռ են արդյոք համագործակցության և համայնքի հիմքերը:
Եթե այդ հուրն արդեն լուսավորել է քո միտքը, յուրացրու Մեր սարերի ուսմունքը:
Աշխատավոր, որոշ արտահայտությունների գլուխկոտրուկի առջև չհոգնես: Յուրաքանչյուր տող պարզության բարձր չափանիշ է:
Ողջու՛յն աշխատավորներին և որոնողներին:

=========

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՀԱՄԱՅՆՔ*



*1.* 


Ընտանիքը, ցեղը, երկիրը, ժողովուրդների միությունը՝ յուրաքանչյուր միասնություն ձգտում է խաղաղության, կյանքի բարելավման: Ամեն մի համագործակցություն և համաբնակություն կատարելագործման կարիք ունի: Բարեշրջման սահմանները ցույց տալ ոչ ոք չի կարող: Դրանով հանդերձ աշխատավորը դառնում է արարիչ: Ստեղծագործման խնդիրներից եկեք չվախենանք: Գիտության համար կգտնենք չծանրաբեռնված ճանապարհներ: Այդպես կատարելագործման մասին միտքն ուրախության նշան կդառնա:



- - - - - - -



*2.*


Վհատությունն ամեն կատարելագործման թշնամին է: Կասկածանքի մեջ կառուցում տեղի ունենալ չի կարող:  Վախի մեջ ուսումնասիրություն կատարել անհնար է: Դիտարկումը՝ քայլ է դեպի արդարությունը: Ինքնությունը՝  անձնազոհությանը դավաճանելն է: Առանց սխրանք չկա ճանապարհ:



- - - - - - -



*3.* 


Վանքերը հաճախ համայնք էին կոչվում: Համայնքային կյանքն արդեն իսկ համագործակցության և փոխադարձ հարգանի նախանշան էր: Այդպես էլ ամեն արհեստանոց կարող է համայնքի սաղմ լինել, որտեղ յուրաքանչյուրը կբերի իր ունակությունները: Ընկերասիրություն է հարկավոր, որպեսզի վարպետությունդ տաս ընդհանուր գործին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*4.* 


Որպես բարգավաճման միակ նեցուկ, բոլոր հավատամքներում մատնանշված է միասնությունը: Եթե համոզված եք ձեր աշխատակիցների միասնության վրա, կարելի է հաստատել լավագույն նվաճումը: Շատ օրինակներ կարելի է բերել, երբ հավատն աշխատակիցների նկատմամբ շատ բարձր որոշումների է բերել: Սկսած սեփական օջախից մինչև տարածական նախորոշումները, թող մարդիկ հիշեն համագործակցության արժեքավորության մասին: Աշխատանքի սերմը չորանում է առանց փոխադարձության խոնավության: Շատ հետ չնայենք: Մենք՝ շտապող արբանյակներս, կհոգնենք, եթե սկսենք հրհրել մեկմեկու: Եթե կարող ենք արտասանել մեծ հասկացությունը՝ բարեկամ, - ուրեմն գիտակցենք դրա սքանչելի նշանակությունը: Համայնքը կարող է բաղկացած լինել բարեկամներից միայն:*



- - - - - - - 



5.* 


Կյանքի ուղին փոխադարձ օգնություն է: Մեծ աշխատանքի մասնակիցները չեն կարող մարդատյաց լինել: Այպիսի սահմանումը երկար է ամոթալի ատելության համար: Միգուցէ մարդիկ կհիշեն դա, որպեսզի դրանից ամաչեն:



- - - - - - -



*6.* 



- - - - - - -



Նաև չմոռանանք, որ հստակ գիտակցության շնորհիվ հեշտանում է ճանաչումը: Բայց կարճագույն Ուղիները չկորցնենք: Ժամանակը թանկ է: Մեր անդյուրաշարժությամբ մենք չենք կարող որևէ մեկի զրկել ճանաչումից: Ծուլությունն ու տգիտությունը մի օրորոցի մեջ են մեծանում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*7.* 


Չարությունը թույլատրում է և ժանտախտ, և բորոտություն: Չարությունը խաղաղ օջախն օձաբույն է դարձնում: Չարության հատկությունները համայնքի համար պիտանի չեն: Ընդհանուր գործը Ընդհանուր Բարիք է:



- - - - - - -



*8.*


Համագործակցությունը պետք է սահմանվի ամուր կանոնադրության վրա: Այդպիսի դրույթը կարգուկանոն է սովորեցնում, այսինքն, օգնում է ռիթմի մեջ մտնել: Այդ կերպ նույնիսկ առօրյա աշխատանքի մեջ արտահայտվում են Տիեզերքի մեծ օրենքները: Հատկապես փոքր տարիքից է պետք  ընտելանալ մշտական աշխատանքին: Թող լավագույն բարեշրջումը կառուցվի աշխատանքի, որպես թանկարժեք չափանիշի վրա:



- - - - - - -



*9.* 


Եվ մեկ ուրիշ պարտադիր պայման էլ պետք է կատարվի: Աշխատանքը պետք է կամավոր լինի: Համագործակցությունը պետք է կամավոր լինի: Համայնքը պետք է կամավոր լինի: Ոչ մի բռնություն չպետք է ստրկացնի աշխատանքը: Հաջողության հիմքում պետք է ընկած լինի կամավոր համաձայնության պայմանը: Ոչ ոք չի կարող քայքայում մտցնել նոր տուն: Աշխատավորները, կառուցողները, արարողները կնմանվեն սավառնող արծիվների: Միայն լայնարձակ դաշտում է մաքրվում բորբոսի աղբը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*10.* 


Եվ սիրելի վարպետության միջոցով բարձր որակը կմտնի մաքուր աշխատանքի մեջ: Ամբողջ կյանքի մեջ կհաստատվի սքանչելի որակը: Մթնում ոչինչ չի մնա: Տգիտությունը խայտառակ հանցագործություն կլինի: Եթե մութը վարակիչ է, ուրեմն Լույսն էլ է հրապուրիչ: Այդպես կհաստատենք սիրելի վարպետությունը, որն ամբողջ կյանքը կվեհացնի:
Գիտություն, մատնացույց արա լավագույն որակներ: Գիտություն, ներմուծիր հզորագույն էներգիաներ: Ամեն աշխատանքային դազգահի վրա թող շողա ոգու իմացությունը:



- - - - - - -



*11.* 


Աշխատանքի հասկացության կողքին շատ չարախոսություններ են կուտակվել: Դեռևս վերջերս աշխատանքն արհամարհվում և համարվում էր առողջության համար վնասակար մի բան: Ինչպիսի՜ վիրավորանք է իր մեջ պարունակում աշխատանքը վնասակար բան համարելը: Ոչ թե աշխատանքն է վնասակար, այլ  աշխատանքի անգրագետ պայմանները: Միայն գիտակցված աշխատակցությունը կարող է առողջացնել սրբազան աշխատանքը: Ոչ միայն աշխատանքի որակը պետք է լինի բարձր, այլև պետք է ամրանա աշխատանքի պայմանները պարզ ու հստակահասկանալի դարձնելու համատեղ ցանկությունը: Չի կարելի անիծել աշխատանքով, պետք է գնահատելով նշել լավագույն աշխատավորին:



- - - - - - -



*12.* 


Այդպես պետք է հարգանք տոգորել վարպետության հանդեպ, որպեսզի այն հասկացվի որպես բարձրագույն տարբերանշան: Հինավուրց աշխատանքային համայնք-արհեստանոցներն իրենց կենսականության վկայականներ են թողել: Կարելի է տեսնել, թե ինչես էին մարդիկ հմտանում կատարելագործվելու մեջ: Կարողանում էին պաշտպանել մեկմեկու և պահպանում էին իրենց համայնքի արժանապատվությունը: Քանի դեռ մարդիկ չեն սովորել պաշտպանել իրենց աշխատակցի արժանապատվությունը, Ընդհանուր Բարիքի երջանկությունը նրանք չեն հասկանա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*13.* 


Արդարության հասկացությունը կկանգնի աշխատանքի հիմքում: Նաև արիությունն է հեշտորեն աճում փոխադարձ հովանավորության ներքո: Հենց բոլորն, ինչպես մեկ, բայց ամեն մեկը կբերի իր ունակությունները: Ոչ թե կջնջենք, այլ կջերմացնենք:



- - - - - - -



*14.* 


Մասնագիտության բացակայության զգացմունքը Մեր զգացմունքն է, քանզի Մենք ապրում ենք կյանքի ամբողջ միակցության համար: Մեզ մոտեցող ամեն մասնագետ անխուսափելիորեն կորցնում է իր միագույն ակնոցները: Ուրեմն ջանացեք, որ արդեն հիմա մասնագիտությունը ձեր ճաշատեսակներից մեկը լինի միայն: Ինչպես թռչունները Երկրի վրա, ինչպես մեղուները բոլոր ծաղիկների վրա, մենք կարող ենք ներծծել Տիեզերքի ամբողջականությունը:
Առանց մասնագիտության ավելի հեշտ է պատրաստվել բարեշրջման հերթական խնդրին՝ հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ շփմանը և անցյալի մութ մնացուկների աշխարհի վերափոխմանը: Համայնքի հասկացության ներդնումը դարպաս կբացի հետագա ձեռքբերումների համար, և նրանց ժամկետները կախված են հենց մարդկանցից: Հետևաբար ընդունում ենք համայնքի ամեն տեսակ որոնումները:



- - - - - - -



*15.* 


Փարթամ մացառուտից հանձն եմ առնում պուրակ սարքել, բայց ստորաքարշ ճակատներով փայլեցրած քարը սերմ չի ծնի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*16.* 


Ժամանակակից քաղաքակրթության մեխանիկական ձեռքբերումների մեջ առանձնահատուկ ուշադրության են արժանի փոխադրական միջոցները: Տարածության այդ խժռումն արդեն իսկ հաղթանակ է վերերկրային ոլորտների վրա: Իհարկե, ցածր նյութականության շրջանն այդ հաղթանակները սուզում է ցածր նյութի սահմաններ և ավելի շատ վնաս, քան օգուտ է բերում: Փոխադրման այդ արագացման գլխավոր վտանգն անպատասխանատվության զգացման հզորացումն է: Ելնելով սովորական սահմաններից դուրս, մարդը դառնում է թեթև, բայց ըստ զգացմունքների կոպտության կորցնում է պատասխանատվության գիտակցումը:
Նա, ով կարող է թռչել ժամում չորս հարյուր մղոն արագությամբ կամ ցատկել ուրիշներից ավելի բարձր, ձեռք է բերում բռնցքամարտի չեմպիոնի հոգեբանություն, և հոգևոր պատասխանատվության գիտակցությունը լքում է նրան:
Նվաճումը վսեմացնել կարելի է, զրկելով այն ամեն տեսակ մրցակցականությունից և ուղղելով աշխատանքի վրա: Սլացի՛ր դժբախտներին փրկելու, թռի՛ր դեպի մարդկության միասնություն: Այդ ժամանակ քո նվաճումները կմտնեն բարեշրջման մեջ, քանզի մարդիկ պետք է կյանք ներդնեն երկրային ձգտումները, չմոռանալով պատասխանատվության մասին: Առայժմ այդ նվաճումները մնում են այլանդակ կենտավրոսների փուլի վրա: Երբ մարդիկ հասկանան, թե ուր և ինչի համար իրենք պետք է թռչեն, այդ ժամանակ կարելի կլինի տասնապատկել թռչող ապարատները:
Տարածության շերտերում կարելի է հուշել բազմաթիվ օգտակար խորհուրդներ: Ատոմային էներգիա, պրանայի կուտակում, գունավոր ճառագայթներ տարածության մեջ, բերք՝ կապված կրկնվող պայթեցումների հետ և մարդկությանը ծառայելու համար նախատեսված շատ այլ բաներ:



- - - - - - -



*17.* 


Դուք շատ անգամ եք լսել Մեր ցուցմունքներին հետևելու մասին և կարողացել եք համոզվել, որ ճշգրտորեն ցուցմունքին հետևելը գործնական է և օգտակար: Դա առաջին աստիճանն է: Դրանից հետո պետք է սկսվի ինքնագործունությունը: Գիտենալով Մեր Ուսմունքի հիմքը, պետք է դառնալ լիակատար համաչափելիության և անխախտելիության մեջ ստեղծագործող աշակերտներ: Երբ Ուսուցիչն ասի. "Այժմ ինքներդ ցույց  տվեք Իմ ցուցմունքների հետևանքները", - դա չի նշանախում դուրս հանել մաշված ցնցոտիներ, վիճել իրար հետ, խռովել ու վիրավորել մեկմեկու: Այդ ամենը կարելի է թողնել ջորապաններին: Իսկ ձեզ հարկ է հիշել Մեր Համայնքի մասին և կրկնօրինակել մեզ համաձայնեցված աշխատանքով: Երբ գա նավի ուղղությունը փոխելու ժամանակը, կգա նաև հրահանգը: Բայց ձեր կոշիկը կարկատելու համար հրահանգի մի սպասեք: Հակառակ դեպքում շուտով կսկսենք շնորհավորել իրար Հրեշտակի օրվա առթիվ:
Պետք է ընդմիշտ յուրացնել իսկական աշխատանքի կարևորությունն ու արժանապատվությունը և մանկական սովորույթներն էլ հանձնել արխիվ:
Կարելի է, չդավաճանելով սկզբունքներին, գտնել հարյուրավոր արժանավայել որոշումներ: Ցանկանում եմ տեսնել ձեզ հաջորդ աստիճանի վրա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*18.* 


Ոմանք երազում են հպվել Ուսուցիչների ոտքերին, բայց նրանց հետ միասին մարտի գնալ չեն համարձակվում: Բայց հատկապես հիմա մարտ է, և ձեզ կարող ենք միայն մարտի կանչել: Լի բարիքի ճշմարտություններն ուսումնասիրելու տենչով, անձնական պատասխանատվության հետ, Մենք հաստատում են մարտը, բայց մարտն օրինական:



- - - - - - -



*19.* 


Յուրացրեք, թե ինչպես թարմ մնալ ամբողջ Մարտի ընթացքում: Հենց որ սկսվում է Լուսավոր Ճակատամարտը՝ միլիոնները մարտի են նետվում, չգիտենալով վերջնական արդյունքը: Իսկ դուք գիտեք, և այդ գիտելիքը ձեզ պետք է իմաստուն դարձնի, պետք է արժանավայել որոշում ներդնի: Ձեր ոգին պետք է փետուրներ հագնի հանուն ճշմարտության: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է սխրանքով բարձրանալ Աշխարհի բարեշրջման մեջ: Իմ Ճառագայթը խնդրում է, որ իրեն չխանգարեն լուսավորել: Սխրանքի թևերի փոխարեն հեշտ է սև կոտոշներ աճեցնել՝ կեղծ գիտակցության թևեր: Ցածր ոգիների մոտ սև արտահոսքերը կոտոշների են նման:



- - - - - - -



*20.* 


Պետք է ձգտել առավել բացարձակին: Առավել բացարձակ ձգողականություն կլինի հեռավոր աշխարհների նկատմամբ: Երկրային գեղեցկությունը տարրալուծվում է վերերկրային ճառագայթների փայլքի մեջ: Երեկվա օրը դժվարությամբ հիշող և վաղվանից անտեղյակ երկրային գիտությունը չնչին է ծնունդ առնող լուսատուների ընթացքի մեջ: 
Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է մոտենալ ասածս այդ Բացարձակին: Տեխնիկայով չի կարելի, երկրային գիտությամբ չի կարելի, կերպարվեստով չի կարելի: Կարելի է միայն գիտակցության լայնացմամբ, երբ երկրային արարածը կուլ է գնում հեռավոր ոլորտների արտահոսքերին: Այդ պատճառով Մեզ, կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, Երկրի ուղեծրին մոտեցողները, կորցնում են իրենց մասնագիտությունը: Միայն համապարփակության գիտակցությամբ կարելի է տանել լուսատուների փայլքը: Բայց այդ փայլքը տեղավորելու համար պետք է սեփական ներքին կրակները վառել:
Կրակի տարերքն առավել խոցողը, առավել անարտահայտելին է և, եթե ցանկանում եք դասակարգել Մեր Համայնքն ըստ տարերքների, ուրեմն վերագրեք այն մեծագույն կրակին, որը տալիս է ամեն ինչ, մաքրում է ամեն ինչ և ոչինչ չի պահանջում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*21.* 


Մենք նյութական մնացուկների աշխարհի սիրահարներ չենք, բայց հոգևոր զարգացման ընթացքում ինչպես դա, այնպես էլ գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչ շրջանցել չի կարելի: Նյութական մնացուկների աշխարհը պարունակում է որոշ էլեմենտներ, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են աշխարհների հետ շփման համար: Օրինակ, Նուրբ Աշխարհի բնակիչների կողմից քիչ ընկալվող տեղաշարժման միջոցները: Ունենալով հնարավորություն սլանալ վեր, կրկնօրինակելով երկրի ապրելակերպին, նրանք զբաղված են մութ տների շինարարությամբ: Բայց եթե նրանք դեռևս երկրային կյանքի օրոք լայնացնեին իրենց գիտակցությունը, ուրեմն արդեն կկարողանային չափել Աշխարհի Մոր փեշերը:
Լավագույն հնարավորություններ կարող են արթնացնել նրանք, ովքեր սովորել են զգալ հոգևոր գիտակցությամբ: Բայց այդ գիտակցության պահպանման համար դեռևս կյանքի օրոք պետք է սովորել այն զգալ: Այդ դեպքում նյութական մնացուկների ներկայիս աշխարհի վիճակը համարյա կջնջվի: Ոչ թե "հանգչիր հայրերիդ հետ", այլ "ուսուցանիր Լույսի տարածքում": Ամբողջ գիտակցությամբ հիշեք բարեշրջման խնդիրները: Երբ վերանա դեպի հանգիստը ձգտումը, կմոտենան դարպասները:



- - - - - - -



*22.* 


Մեզ հասանել կարելի է միայն համաձայնության մեջ: Մեզ պետք են  ոչ թե աստվածապաշտություններ, այլ ոգու հայտնի որակ, ինչպես  համաձայնեցված լարման լուսամփոփ: Առկայծող լամպն անտանելի է երկարատև պարապմունքների ժամանակ: Օրենքներն ամեն ինչում նույնն են, բայց արդարության օրենքի համաձայն առկայծող լամպը վնասում է ինքն իրեն: Իմ լուսամփոփներին կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ չառկայծել: Լամպերի որակից դինամո-մեքենան չի փչանում, բայց լամպերի վոլտերի անհամաձայնությունը հաճախ ավարտվում է խղճուկ "ձզի՜ն" ձայնով: Եվ հիմնական մետաղը պետք է նորից տեղադրել: Օրենքներն ամենում նույնն են:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*23.* 


Չկա անհոգի արդարություն, կա միայն փայլուն նպատակահարմարություն: Հատկապես սքանչելի նպատակահարմարությունը կարող է ոչ թե բռնանալ, այլ բացել սքանչելի դարպասները: Եվ նպատակահարմարության կոչը հաղթանակի զգացումով է լցնում տարածությունը: Ոչ թե փոքր հին բեկորներ, այլ Տիեզերքի թանկարժեք մասնիկներ են այն իրադարձություններն ու արարումները, որոնք հասկացել են նպատակահարմարությունը:
Բայց միայն տիեզերական անհատականության գիտակցումը կարող է լուսավորել բարեշրջման աստիճանները: Հակառակ դեպքում երկրային ըմբռնմամբ բարեշրջումը միայն որպես կապիտալի շահաբեր ներդրում կմնա: Դուք այլևս գիտեք, որ նպատակահարմարությունից զուրկ կապիտալն ընդամենը ջրաղացքար է մարդու վզին: Եվ, ինչպես վարակն արտաբերում է հոգևոր ու մարմնական վերքեր, այդպես էլ շահամոլության խելագար դրսևորումն է վնաս հասցնում հոգուն և մարմնին:
Երկրի վրա հոգ ենք տանում մարմնի մասին, այդ պատճառով պետք է խորամուխ լինել հիվանդությունների ծագման մեջ: Բժիշկը կարող էր ասել հիվանդին՝ դուք տառապում եք շահամոլության մոլուցքուվ, կամ ունեք ինքնահավանության սակավարյունություն, կամ դավաճանության քարեր, կամ բամբասանքի քոր, կամ ատելության կաթվածք:
Այնքան սիրում ենք գերեզմաններում հիշել հանգուցյալի արժանիքները, չէր խանգարի նաև ի ցույց դնել հիվանդությունների իսկական պատճառները՝ ուսուցանող տեսարան կստացվեր:
Բարեկամներս, կրկնում եմ՝ մտքներդ մաքուր պահեք, դա լավագույն ախտահանությունն է և տոնուսը բարձրացնող ամենանշանակալի միջոցը:



- - - - - - -



*24.* 


Ի՞նչ է մարգարեությունը: Նյութի մասնիկների որոշակի համակցումների նախացուցում: Հետևաբար մարգարեությունները կարող են իրականանալ, բայց կարող են նաև պղծվել անընդունելի վերաբերմունքից, ճիշտ ինչպես քիմիական ռեակցիայի դեպքում: Հատկապես այդ չեն կարողանում հասկանալ մարդիկ, չնայած լավ են տիրապետում ծանրաչափի գիտելիքին:
Կարելի է առանձնացնել շտապ և և անժամկետ մարգարեությունները: Երբ մենք գործ ունենք շտապ մարգարեության հետ, ուրեմն պետք է հասկանալ միջժամկետային բոլոր պայմանները: Մեծ ժամկետը բաղկացած է փոքր ժամկետներից, հետևաբար ճիշտ է փոքր ժամկետը պահպանելը:
Պետք է հիշել, որ մութերն աշխատում են փոքր ժամկետների վրա, այդ կերպ ջանալով բարդացնել մեծը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*25.* 


Կարո՞ղ են արդյոք մարգարեությունները մնալ չիրականացված: Իհարկե կարող են: Մենք չիրականացած մարգարեությունների մի ամբողջ պահեստ ունենք: Իսկական մարգարեությունը նախատեսում է հնարավորությունների լավագույն համակցություն, բայց դրանք հնարավոր է բաց թողնել:
Մարգարեությունների իրականացման մասին թեման շատ խորն է, նրանում միագումարված են կոոպերացիան և ոգու բարձրագույն իմացությունը: Ոչ իմաստունը կասի. "Ի՜նչ լավ խոհանոց է": Բայց խոհանոցը հեշորեն լաբորատորիայի է վերածվում:
Մարգարեությունները հնուց ելնում են Մեր Համայնքից, որպես բարի նախանշաններ մարդկության համար: Մարգարեության ուղիները տարբեր են. կամ ներշնչվող առանձին անձանց, կամ անհայտ մեկի թողած գրեր: Ամենից լավ մարգարեություններն են տեղեկացնում մարդկությանը: Իհարկե, նշաններն ավելի լավ են նկատելի, բայց ներքին իմաստը թրթիռներ է ծնում: Իհարկե, մարգարեությունը պահանջում է զգոնություն և ձգտում:



- - - - - - -



*26.* 


Եթե նյութն ամենուր է, ուրեմն նույնիսկ լույսը թողնում է իր նախանյութը: Բոլոր լուսային երևույթները չէ, որ կարելի է որպես պատահականություն դիտարկել: Որոշ աչքեր լույսի ցանց են նկատում: Լույսի էներգիայի ազնվության իմաստով բոլոր այդ կազմությունները շատ գեղեցիկ են: Ձայնի աններդաշնակությունն, օրինակ, շատ ավելի հաճախ է նկատվում: Լույսի նախանյութն ինչ-որ վերացական բան չէ, նրա նստվածքները զարդարում են բուսական արքայությունը: Ալիքների և ավազի ռիթմը և մոլորակի կեղևը նշանակալիորեն չափակարգվում են լույսի հանգույցներով: Սովորեք սիրել լույսի կազմությունները: Նշանակություն ունեն ոչ այնքան կտավի վրա դրոշմված պատկերները, որքան լույսի դիտարկված թրթիռները: Հայացքի որակը կատարելապես գնահատելի է՝ այն նման է լուսանկարելու համար ուղղված ճառագայթին: Պետք է հիշել, որ հոգևոր հայացքով մենք սահմանում ենք տարերային ոգիների պատկերները: Ճիշտ այդպես էլ ֆիզիկական հայացքը տարածության մեջ կասեցնում է լույսի ցանցին: Պետք է գիտենալ այդ կոոպերացիայի նշանակությունը: Մարդու ամեն մի շարժում կապված է տարերքների էության հետ:
Նաև նշեմ, թե որքան կարևոր էր Պյութագորականների խաղն արևածագին: Ձայնի համար լույսը լավագույն մաքրող ֆիլտրն է: Միայն մարդկության վայրենացումը կարող է կողպել ձայնը մթի փոշու մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*27.* 


Գեղեցկությամբ ներծծված մաքուր միտքը մատնացույց է անում դեպի ճշմարտություն տանող ուղին: Հրաժարվելու ուսմունքը ներողամտություն է ենթադրում ցածրերի հանդեպ: Լայնացած գիտակցության ներքո ոչ թե թալկացում է դրսևորվում, այլ առանց որևէ արգելքների անցումը: Զարդարված կյանքերը թույլ են տալիս հեռանալ ազատ, շռայլորեն, որպեսզի հաղթանակած վերադառնանք: Չի կարող ամաչել նա, ով քայլում է գեղեցկության գիտակցմամբ: Միայն շփոթնումքը կարող է խոչընդոտել ճանապարհը:
Սխալ է ասել՝ գեղեցկությունը կփրկի աշխարհը, ավելի ճիշտ է ասել՝ գեղեցկության գիտակցումը կփրկի աշխարհը:
Այլանդակության խոչընդոտների միջով կարելի է քայլել դեպի գեղեցկության փարոսը, և միաժամանակ ցանել անհամար սերմեր: Երբ կարող ես գեղեցկության այգի տնկել, այդժամ վախենալու ոչինչ չունես: Չկա հոգնություն, երբ ոգու այգին նոր այցելուներ է ընդունում:



- - - - - - -



*28.* 


Երկրի մահացման երևույթը հասել է իր ծայրահեղ սահմանին: Համարում ենք, անհրաժեշտ են ծայրահեղ միջոցներ, որպեսզի ոգին նորից արթնանա: Ժպիտներով Ուսմունքին չես հասնի: Անապատների երևան գալը միշտ էլ վայրենության սկիզբն է նշանավորել: Նշանները տրվել են վաղուց և ժամանակ է տրվել նաև խելքի գալու համար: Եղել է Ցուցմունքների դրսևորում, բայց ոչ ոք ականջ չդրեց:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*29.* 


Նոր Աշխարհի Ուսմունքը կծածկի բոլոր անհարմարությունները: Հիրավի, միայն Համայնքի վահանը կարող է իմաստավորել Երկրի վրա գտնվելը: Որքա՜ն չլսված գեղեցիկ է մտածել հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ կոոպերացիայի մասին: Այդ կոոպերացիան, սկսվելով գիտակցաբար, շփման տարածք կներգրավի նորանոր աշխարհներ, և այդ երկնային կոոպերատիվը կսկսի անվերջանալիորեն լայնացնել իր հնարավորությունները: 
Եթե բոլոր հնարավորությունները պայմանավորված են համայնքով, ուրեմն նրանց դրսևորումը տեղի կունենա ոգու փոխանցքի միջոցով: Ասված է, որ ձայնն առաջինն է հասնելու: Թող նույնիսկ, որ այդ պատառիկները թերաճ լինեն, ինչպես էոլիթի առաջին քառթվածքները: Թող ամբողջ տարիներ անցնեն մինչև դժվար իմաստը հասկանալը, բայց անվիճելի է, որ այդ նվաճումը կսկսվի ոչ աստղադիտարաններում և ոչ էլ օպտիկական կրպակներում: Ոգու լսողությունն առաջին լուրերը կբերի ոչ թե մոգական դիսերտացիաներ գրելու, այլ կյանքի համար, որն էլ հենց բարեշրջումն է կոփում: Ուսմունքը կարող է ասել զգոններին՝ արթնանալիս, հիշեք հեռավոր աշխարհների մասին, քնելիս, հիշեք հեռավոր աշխարհների մասին:
Լսելով ինչ-որ ձայների պատառիկներ, մի վանեք դրանք, քանզի ամեն պատառիկ կարող է մեծացնել մարդկության հնարավորությունները: Աստիճանաբար կարող են ներթափանցել անհայտ խոսքեր, դրանց պետք չէ զարմանալ, հիշելով, որ այլևայլ փոփոխությունների ժամանակ նույնպես լայնացել է գիտակցությունը:
Դուք հասկանում եք, որ առանց համայնքի Երկիրն ապրել չի կարող: Դուք հասկանում եք, որ առանց երկնային ուղիների լայնացման՝ գոյատևումը չնչին է դառնում: Նոր Աշխարհը կարիք ունի նոր սահմանների: Որոնողները պետք է ճանապարհ ունենան: Մի՞թե նեղլիկ է այն ամբողջ երկնակամարի վրա: Երջանկություն է, որ որոնողներն ականջը հողին թեքելու կարիք չունեն, այլ կարող են ուղղել իրենց հայացքը հոգևոր բարձունքներին: Ճառագայթը վեր հառնած գլուխներ շատ ավելի հեշտ է գտնում: Եվ աշխարհի յուրաքանչյուր շարժում պայմանավորված է համայնքով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*30.* 


Կարելի է շնորհավորել գիտակցության լայնացման առթիվ: Անսահման հնարավորությունների շարունակման այդ զգացումը ոչ մի լաբորատորիա տալ չի կարող: Միայն անձամբ, գիտակցաբար և ազատորեն է կարելի պարունակել տարածությունից չընդհատվող աստիճանները: Ուսմունքը կարող է բացել դուռը, բայց ներս մտնել միայն ինքդ ես կարող: Ոչ թե պարգևը, ոչ թե արդարությունը, այլ անվիճարկելիության օրենքն է մարմնավորված ոգուն տանում վերելքի պարույրով, եթե վերջինս գիտակցել է շարժման անհրաժեշտությունը: Ուսուցիչը ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող տեղաշարժել այդ գիտակցությունը, քանզի ամեն ներշնչում կխախտեր անձնական նվաճումը: 
Մի բան է՝ վերացական դատողություններ անել հեռավոր աշխարհների մասին, այլ բան է՝ գիտակցել քեզ որպես նրանց մասնակից: Միայն նա, ով չի փակել իր առջև դեպի գեղեցկությունը տանող ճանապարհը, կարող է հասկանալ, թե որքան մոտ է իրեն հեռավոր աշխարհների երևույթը:
Ականջով կարելի է որսալ Մեծ Շնչառության պատառիկները, բայց ոգու իմացությունը մարդուն տեղ կհատկացնի անսահմանության մեջ:
Երբ արթնացել է այդ գիտակցությունը, օգտակար է շուռ գալ դեպի հեռավոր դարաշրջանները: Մենք կտեսնեենք, որ ոչ թե գիտության ծաղկման օրերին, այլ հոգևորի Հռչակման օրերին է արթնացել տիեզերական գիտակցությունը, քանզի ոչ թե հիպոթեզները, այլ միայն ոգու իմացությունն է տանում դեպի աստղային ճանապարհներ: Ցավում եմ, բայց ոչ մի աստղագիտական հաշվարկ շփումների պահը չի մոտեցնի, ճիշտ ինչպես մրջյունը չի կրակի հսկայական թնդանոթից: Հատկապես արժեքավոր է, որ նման սխրանքը պետք է դրսևորվի ոգու միջոցներով: Ահա մենք խոսում են կարծես թե նյութականորեն, բայց առանց ոգու անհնար է այդ էներգիան կիրառել: Հենց ոգին է, որ նյութին հայտնի որակներ է տալիս: Երկրագնդի վիճակը չլսված բժիշկ է պահանջում: Մոլորակը հիվանդ է, և եթե չստացվի նրան տեղաշարժել, ուրեմն ավելի լավ է ժամանակավորապես անջատել նրան շղթայից՝ կարող է լինել ինչպես լուսին: Նուրբ Աշխարհի ցածրագույն շերտերի ծիլերը վտանգավոր և անտանելի են դարձել: Ու նաև չի կարելի մոռանալ, որ մարդկությունն էլ է ընկել Նուրբ Աշխարհի ցածրագույն շերտերի ազդեցության տակ:
Այդ ամենին կօգնի համայնքը, բայց համայնքին կօգնի գիտակցության լայնացումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*31.* 


Ուսուցիչը գնահատում է Մեծագույն Դեմքերի վրայից փոշին լվանալու ցանկությունը: Ուսուցիչը գնահատում է մեծագույն խոսքերի հասարակ արտահայտումն ամրապնդելու ցանկությունը, Ուսուցիչը գնահատում է շատախոսությունը կենտրոնացնելու ցանկությունը: Էությունն ընդգծելու համար պետք է մոտենալ անխախտելիի կողմից:
Կարելի է գիտենալ մի բան, որ ոչ մի հուշարձան մեզ չի հասել առանց վնասվածքների: Կարելի է, ինչպես կավից, գիտակից համագործակցության և նկրտումների համայնքի դրոշմահետքերը փորագրել տեսանելիի սահմաններից դուրս: Ուսմունքը կարելի է արտահայտել "Թող նա, ով համաձայն չէ, ապացուցի հակառակը" խորագրի տակ: Ավելի լավ է հետ չափես, քան ծածկվես չմաքրվող փոշով: Հենց ղեկավարող սկզբունքի իմացությունը կլուսաբանի խեղված խորհրդանիշները:
Դուք գիտեք, թե ինչ են խոսում ձեր մասին ձեր կյանքի օրոք, իսկ ի՞նչ կլինի դարերի ընթացքում: Բայց սկզբունքն անխուսափելիորեն աճում է, և նրա տրամադրությունների թրթիռները տատանում են երկրի կեղևը:
Անցած ժողովուրդները ոգու ազատության վրա փառաշերտ են թողել: Կհարցնեք. "Ուրեմն ու՞ր են հետապնդվողները": - Գնացեք այդ նշաններով: Կտեսնեք առաջին հետապնդվող քրիստոնյաներին ու բուդդիստներին, բայց երբ տաճատները երես թեքեցին Քրիստոսից ու Բուդդայից, այդ ժամանակ հետապնդումներն էլ դադարեցին:
Ասեմ, որ Ուսմունքին հետևելը հեշտ է, պետք չեն բարդ արտահայտություններ, քանզի կյանքը սքանչելի է հենց իր պարզության մեջ: Հաճախ հարկ է լինում թմբապատել բույսը, հետևաբար կրկնողություններն անխուսափելի են:



- - - - - - -



*32.* 


Կարևոր է ոչ թե երկրի մարդու, այլ Տիեզերքի մարդու բարեշրջումը: Եթե այս հասարակ բանաձևը կարողանար ընկալվել մարդկային սրտերով, ամբողջ երկնակամարը գիտակցելի կդառնար: Հիրավի, այլ աշխարհների արարածներին ավելի հեշտ կլիներ պատռել Երկրի խեղդող մթնոլորտը, եթե նրանց ընդառաջ սլանային երկրի վրա մարմնավորվածների կոչերը:
Որտե՞ղ են ուրեմն մոտակա աշխարհները, ուր մենք կարող էինք ուղղել մեր գիտակցությունը: - Յուպիտերն ու Վեներան:
Խորհեք "մարդ" բառի մասին՝ այն նշանակում է. արդ, կամ այսուհետ, գոյություն ունեցող միտք կամ մարմին: Մարմնավորումների ողջ հերթափոխությունները, գիտակցության ամբողջ արժեքն արտահայտված է մեկ խոսքի մեջ: Կարո՞ղ եք անվանել մեկ այլ լեզու,  որտեղ մարմնավորված բնակիչը նույնքան հոգևոր անուն ունի: Այլ լեզուները շատ քիչ են արտահայտում գործողության գաղափարը: Ուսուցիչը կարող է հարյուրավոր անուններ տալ, բայց նրանք բոլորը կամ ինքնակարծիք, կամ անարտահայտիչ կլինեն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ԵՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀԱՄԱՅՆՔ"**

**33.* 


Բնության ինչի՞ն են պետք նողկալի հրաշքներ: Այ, հրաշք է, երբ կարող ես նստել ձիուն և վեր հառնած սրով պաշտպանել Աշխարհի Համայնքը: Նույնպիսի պարզությամբ էլ կսկսվի Նոր Աշխարհը: Ինչպես հասուն պտուղներ, կհավաքվեն փաստերը: Մագնիսների ուսմունքն, իհարկե, ոչ թե հրաշք է, այլ ձգողականության օրենքի դրսևորումը: Մի քողարկեք ոգու դրսևորումը, և ձեր սուրը կծառայի բարեշրջման վերելքին:
Ուրախություն տալ կարող եմ միայն նրան, ով ընդունել է համայնքը ոչ թե հմայանքների մեջ, ոչ թե խնկարկումների մեջ, այլ առօրյա կյանքի մեջ: Ուսուցիչը կարող է ճառագայթ  առաքել որպես օգնություն, բայց երբեք չի մարտնչի, եթե դրսևորված սուրն ուղղված է դեպի համայնքի բարեկամները՝ այդ դեպքում սուրը կփոխակերպվի կայծակե խարազանի:



- - - - - - -



*34.* 


Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է շարժել սրտերը: Հաջողությունը գալիս է ոչ թե կախարդանքի, այլ կյանքի խոսքի հետևից: Մեր դասը կարող ենք ի կատար ածել, եթե կարողանանք մոտենալ ամենապարզ բանին: Խորհում եմ, թե ինչպես ջանադիրներին փոխանցել հեռավոր աշխարհների փայլքը: Երբ ամենաընկճվածը նայի երկնքին, այդժամ հեռավոր աշխարհներից ծիածանաժապավեն կարելի է սպասել:



- - - - - - -



*35.* 


Պարացելսը սիրում էր ասել. _"Per aspera, ad astra"*:_  Հետագայում այդ նշանավոր ասույթը, կորցնելով ամեն իմաստ, վահանների ու զինանշանների նշանաբան դարձավ: Հիրավի, հասկանալով նրա իմաստը, դժվար է սեփական անձը միայն Երկրին կապել: Ինչպես այրուցքը դեպի խողովակ, այնպես էլ իմացյալ ոգին սլանում է դեպի դրսևորված տարածություն: Ի՞նչ չափեր ունեն նրա համար երկրային հագուստները: Ի՞նչ շարժունակություն նա կարող է ցուցաբերել երկրի մակերեսին: Ինչպիսի՞ մտքերով նա կարող է կիսվել երկրային ոլորտում:
Կհարցնեն, թե ինչու՞ ենք Մենք ուրեմն այդքան էներգիա ծախսում Երկրի վրա: Ոչ  թե   հանուն  Երկրի,   այլ  ուղու  վերանորոգման  համար:   Երբ  չարագործը  փչացնում է ռելսերը, ինժեները հաճախ շատ ժամանակ է դնում դրանք վերանորոգելու համար: Եթե Մենք կարողանայինք անմիջապես Երկրից տեղափոխել Տիեզերքի գիտակցություն ունեցողներին, մի՞թե հնարավոր կլիներ կասեցնել Մեր ցանկությունը: Այսպիսով, Մեր ձգտումն է արագացնել այդ պրոցեսը: Զգում եմ, միգուցէ տիեզերական պայմանները թույլ կտան սկսել այդ աշխատանքները հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ շփում հաստատելու վերաբերյալ: Ընդ որում անհրաժեշտ են գեղեցկության մասին, նպատակասլացության ինքնաառաքման մասին դատողությունները: Ճիշտ է, այդպես կոչված գեղեցկության վրա այն քողարկող հասկացություն կա՝ Տիեզերքի բարելավումը: Ծիածանի ճառագայթը կարող է գերազանցել երևակայությունը: Ծնունդ տվող արծաթը՝ ծիածանի սկիզբն է: Երկրային պայմաններում տեսանելի ծիածանը մոտ տարածքից դիտված գրիմավորում է հիշեցնում: Քչերն են, որ կարող են կանխազգալ վերերկրային ծիածանը:
- - - - - - -
* տատասկների միջով դեպի աստղերը

----------


## Sambitbaba

*36.* 


Զգում եմ, թե ինչպես իրադարձությունների շերտանստվածքներն արագացման ալիքներ են բերում: Այդ ալիքները ծառայելու են տիեզերական շինարարությանը:
Ես գրում եմ հնարավորությունների Իմ նկատառումները և գալիս եմ եզրակացության, որ այժմ ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է: Հազվադեպ է, երբ բարձագույն հավատը բարձրագույն անհավատության հետ  քայլում են նույն ճանապարհով: Երբ լուտանքն ու գովաբանությունը կարող են երգչախումբ կազմել: Երբ զայրույթն ու լռությունը ծնում են ուրախություն: Երբ անհաջողությունը հաջողության նախանշան է, երբ հեռու լինելը նշան է  մոտիկության, այդ ժամանակ լուսատուների արտահոսքերի գետերը ներդաշնակվում են ներքին կրակների հետ: Այդպիսի ժամանակը նշանակում է նոր բոլորաշրջան, և ինքը համայնքը, դեռևս չամփոփված, ծառայում է որպես կամուրջ:
Ավարտենք կատակով՝ կարելի՞ է արդյոք Յուպիտերի վրա խոսել բորսային չարաշահումների մասին կամ Վեներայի վրա հասարակաց տների մասին: Կան ուղղակի անպարկեշտ հասկացություններ: Նույնիսկ ծխնելույզ մաքրողը, հյուր գնալիս, դեմքը կլվանա: Մի՞թե մարդիկ այդքան վատն են: Երկրագնդին ժամանակն է նախապատրաստվել նոր ճանապարհի:



- - - - - - -



*37.* 


Հեռավոր առաքման հնարավորությունները բավական հազվադեպ բան են: Ինչպես միշտ պետք է տարբերել հետևանքների որակը: Լինում են ճանճերի պես անհանգստացնող առաքումներ. նրանց վրա ձեռք են թափ տալիս; լինում են ծանր, ինչպես դագաղի կափարիչ. նրանցից սարսափում են; լինում են ինչպես նետի սուլոցը. դրանցից անհանգստանում են, չհասցնելով հասկանալ: Հազվադեպ է, երբ առաքումները պարզ են; հազվադեպ է, երբ նրանք համապատասխան կենտրոնների համագործակցություն են հրահրում: Մասնակիորեն դա կարելի է վերագրել աուրաների հաշվին, բայց գլխավոր նշանակությունն առաքման որակն է: Այդ որակը կոչվում է ալիքների օգտակարություն, որը ցույց է տալիս առաքողի լարման վոլտերի քանակի ըմբռնումը: Որպեսզի էլեկտրական լամպը վառվի, վոլտերի համապատասխանություն է անհրաժեշտ: Ոչ միայն առաքման բովանդակությունը, այլև որակն է կարևոր: Ոգու իմացությունը առաքմանն օգտակարություն է տալիս: Առաքման օգտակարության հետևանքը կլինի ընկալման ուրախությունը, քանզի համաչափ ամեն ինչ ուրախություն է լինելու:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*38.* 


Մաքուր Ուսմունքի երևույթը պետք է միավորել վստահության հետ: Հետո պետք է զարգացնել այնպիսի վստահություն, որ նունիսկ ակնհայտությունը չկարողանա սասանել այն: Իմ Ճառագայթն ինքը կարող է գիտենալ, թե որտեղ է վատ:



- - - - - - -



*39.* 


Ստեղծեք գործունեության պատրաստ լինելու մթնոլորտ: Երբ հարվածը հասցված է, բազում հին խուփեր ընկնում են անսպասելիորեն: Շատ կռիվներ են ետևում, ավելի շատերն առջևում են: Մարտնչում է Տիեզերքի յուրաքանչյուր հյուլե: Մահվան հանգիստն անծանոթ է Մեզ: 



- - - - - - -



*40.* 


Նոր Ուսմունքը հարգում է նախկին Պատվիրանները Կրողներին, բայց առաջ է ընթանում առանց ավարտված ժամանակների բեռի: Հակառակ դեպքում ձեռնարկների քարավանն անասելի չափեր կստանա: Ամենագործնական բանը կլիներ ոչնչացնել բոլոր մեկնաբանություննեերը, որոնք արվել են Ուսուցչի հեռանալուց երեք դար անց: Երբեմն պետք է մաքրել դարակները: Այդպիսի մաքրություններից կմեծանան Լույսի Ուսուցիչների Պատկերները:



- - - - - - -



*41.* 


Մենք  արմատախիլ կանենք ամեն վախ: Մենք քամուն կտանք վախի բոլոր բազմագույն փետուրները:  Քարացած սարսափի կապույտ փետուրները, փոփոխական դողի կանաչ փետուրները, գաղտագողի սողալու դեղին փետուրները, մոլեգին թակոցի կարմիր փետուրները, թերասության սպիտակ փետուրները, անդունդն ընկնելու սև փետուրները: Պետք է պնդել վախի բազմակերպության մասին, հակառակ դեպքում ինչ-որ տեղ կմնա այլանդակ քրթմնջոցի ինչ-որ գորշ փետուր կամ շտապողական քաշքշուկի աղվամազ, իսկ նրանց հետևում էլ վախի նույն կուռքն է: Վախի ամեն թև ցած է տանում:
Անվախությամբ զգեստավորված օրհնյալ "Առյուծը"* պատգամել է սովորեցնել արիության երևույթին:
Լողորդներ, եթե դուք անեք ամենն, ինչ կարող եք, ու՞ր կարող է ձեզ տանել կործանիչ ալիքը: Այն կարող է միայն վեր հանել ձեզ: Եվ դու, սերմանող, երբ բաժանես սերմերը, սպասելու ես բերքին: Եվ դու, հովիվ, երբ հաշվես ոչխարներդ, կջերմացնես արտահայտված լույսը:
- - - - - - -
* Գաուտամա Բուդդայի բազմաթիվ մականուններից մեկը

----------


## Sambitbaba

*42.* 


Տիեզերքը ստեղծվում է երակազարկերով, այլ կերպ ասած, պայթյուններով: Պայթյունների ռիթմն արարմանը բարեկազմություն է տալիս: Հատկապես, Տիեզերքի թելն է ոգու իմացությանն արտահայտված կյանքի տեսք տալիս: Շողացող սրով պետք է բաժանել ծննդյան աստիճանը: Պետք է գիտակցել, թե երբ պահպանել լույսի ծաղիկները, հակառակ դեպքում նրանք նորից կտարրալուծվեն տարերքների մեգի մեջ:
Այգեպանը գիտի, երբ է ծաղիկները հավաքելու ժամանակը, քանզի ինքն է ցանել անտեսանելի սերմերը: Ոչ թե նա, ով շուկայում սերմ է գնել; ոչ թե նա, ով ալարկոտությունից կարգադրել է, որ ուրիշը սերմը ցանի, այլ ոգու այգեպանը, որը վաղ թոնին թաքցրել է սերմերը գարնանային հողի տակ:
Այո, այո, նա, ոգու այգեպանը, կարող է իմանալ բուսնելու ժամանակը, նա կջոկի երիտասարդ ցողունները մոլախոտից, քանզի նա է կատարել ամենագաղտնի աշխատանքը և նրանն է ամենալավ ծաղիկը:
Հիրավի, մեծ գործ է անհրաժեշտ պահին փայլկտալ սրով, պայթյունի պահին ձեռքը բարձրացնել:
Հիրավի, ահա իջնում են Տիեզերքի հոսանքները պատրաստ Երկրի վրա, ահա թե ինչու է արժեքավոր ոգու իմացությունը: Այդ երկնքի ծիածանն է, որ արտացոլվում է երկրային շաղի կաթիլների մեջ: Մի՞թե ոգու իմացությունը լույսը չի տարանջատում: Վայրի ոգու համար _"Materia Lucida"*-ն ("Նյութ Լուսատու")_  խճճված քաոս է, բայց իմացյալ ոգու համար՝ լույսի տավիղ: Ինչպես հատու լարեր, ձգվում են լուսակիր նյութի ալիքները, և ոգին նրանցից գաղտնահունչ սիմֆոնիաներ է ստեղծում: Աշխարհների միջև, ինչպես թելեր, ձգված է _Materia Lucida"_-ն: Միայն թե անչափելի հեռավորությունը թելերի ալիքները միահյուսում է երկնային ծիածանի թրթիռների մեջ:
Հետևելով Լույսի թելին, ոգով գիտակցված, կարելի է սկսել ձգտել դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհները, - դա շատ գիտական փորձ է: Ինչպես ասված է՝ փոքր գործողությունները ձեռնարկների և գործիքների կարիք ունեն, բայց մեծ գործողությանն արտաքին ոչինչ պետք չէ:

- - - - - - -
_* Materia Lucida"_ - Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքի հիմնական հասկացություններից մեկը՝ իրենից ներկայացնում է առաջնային նյութի նրբագույն հրեղեն դրսևորումները, անտեսանելի սովորական աչքին: Իր անսպասելի հրաշալի դրսևորման դեպքում (տեսանելի արտահայտվելիս), չնախապատրաստված ընկալողին կարող էր էներգետիկական քաոսի թանձրույթ թվալ, չնայած, ըստ էության, այն շողափայլ ներդաշնակություն է: Թարգմանիչը ենթադրում է, որ "Լուսիդա (Լուցիդա)"՝ նույն հայերեն "Լուսատու" բառն է (Լուսի-դա - Լուսը-դա/Լույսը-տա):

----------


## Sambitbaba

*43.* 

Զգում եմ, որ երկչոտների համար Ուսմունքը կարող է հանդես գալ որպես ծանր մուրճ: Դեռևս վերջերս սարսափը կարող էր թափանցել մարդու սիրտ միայն "համայնք" բառն արտասանելիս, բայց հիմա արդեն մի քանի պատնեշներ կոտրված են: Հնացած սեփականությունից հրաժարվելու փորձից հետո ևս մեկ ծանր փորձություն է սպասվում մարդկությանը: Յուրացնելով ոգու նշանակությունը, առանձնապես դժվար է հրաժարվել հրաշքներից: Նույնիսկ Արքատները, որոնց ընտրել էր Բուդդան, դժվարությամբ հրաժարվեցին այդ հնարավորությունից:
Երեք Արքատ անընդմեջ խնդրում էին Բուդդային թույլատրել իրենց հրաշք ապրել: Նրանցից ամեն մեկին Բուդդան մտցրեց մի մութ սենյակ և այդ սենյակները կողպեց: Երկար ժամանակ անց Օրհնյալը կանչեց նրանց և հարցրեց իրենց տեսածի մասին: Ամեն մեկը տարբեր տեսիլք պատմեց: Բայց Բուդդան ասաց. "Այժմ դուք պետք է համաձայնվեք, որ հրաշքներն օգտակար չեն, քանզի գլխավոր հրաշքը չեք զգացել: Քանզի դուք չկարողացաք ընկալել գոյությունն առանց տեսանելիության, իսկ այդ զգացումը ձեզ կարող էր Երկրի սահմաններից դուրս ուղղել: Բայց դուք շարունակեցիք ձեզ զգալ Երկրի վրա նստած: Եվ ձեր մտքերը դեպի Երկիր էին ձգում տարերքների ալիքներ: Տարերքային պատկերների ուռճացումը ցնցումներ հրահրեց տարբեր երկրներում: Դուք փլեցիք սարեր և մրրիկով ոչնչացրիք նավեր: Ահա դու տեսար բոցավառ թագով կարմիր գազանին, բայց կրակը, որ դու դուրս թողեցիր անդունդից, այրեց անօգնականների տները՝ գնա և օգնի՛ր: Դու տեսար մողեսին օրիորդի դեմքով, դու ստիպեցիր, որ ալիքները սրբեն-տանեն ձկնորսական նավակները՝ շտապիր օգնության: Ահա դու տեսար թռչող արծվին, և մրրիկը տարավ աշխատավորների բերքը՝ գնա և փոխհատուցիր: Եվ ու՞ր է ձեր օգուտը, Արքատներ: Բուն իր բնի մեջ ժամանակն ավելի օգտակար անց կացրեց: Դուք կամ քրտնաջան աշխատում եք Երկրի վրա, կամ միայնության պահին բարձացնում եք ձեզ Երկրի վրա: Բայց տարերքների անիմաստ չարաշահումն իմաստունի զբաղմունք թող չլինի": Հիրավի, փոքրիկ թռչնակի թևից ընկած թետուրը հեռավոր աշխարհներում որոտ է առաջացնում:
Ներշնչելով օդը, մենք առնչվում ենք բոլոր աշխարհների հետ: Իմաստունը երկրից վեր է ընթանում, քանզի աշխարհներն իրար առջև բացում են իրենց իմաստությունը: Այս ասույթը կրկնեք նրանց, ովքեր հրաշքներ կպահանջեն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*44.* 


Դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ ձգտման էությունը նրանց վրա մեր կյանքի գիտակցման յուրացումն է: Նրանց վրա կյանքի հնարավորությունը մեր գիտակցության համար ասես մոտեցման փոխանցք լինի: Հենց այդ գիտակցությունը, որպես փոխանցք, պետք է հաղթահարվի: Մարդիկ կարող են լողալ, բայց նրանց նշանակալի մասը չի լողում: Այնպիսի ակնհայտությունը, ինչպիսիք են հեռավոր աշխարհները, մարդկանց բոլորովին չի հրապուրում: Ժամանակն է այդ սերմը մարդկանց ուղեղը գցել:
Հենց նույն թափառաշրջիկներն ու դժբախտներն էլ կարող են ավելի լավ ընդունել այդ միտքը: Երկրային կապերը նրանց համար հաստատուն չեն: Ամենավատը բարեկեցիկ մարդիկ են: Բավականին հեշտ այդ միտքը կարող են ընդունել կույրերը, բայց ամենադժվարը՝ շիլերը, քանզի հոսանքների կեղծ խաչաձևումը միշտ խախտելու է ձգտման հեռավորությունը: Փորձեք թնդանոթն ակոսել տարբեր փոսապարույրներով, արդյունքը վատ կլինի: Իհարկե, ասվածը վերաբերվում է շլաչքության որոշակի աստիճանի, որը դիպչում է ներվային կենտրոններին:



- - - - - - -



*45.* 


Նշեմ, որ կարևոր է ժամանակին հղել բարի նետերը, այդ դեպքում ոգին թեթևություն է ապրում: Օտար մտքերի պատառիկները, գորշ պարսի նման, դեսուդեն են ընկնում, նրանք աստիճանաբար խափանում են տարածությունը և վարակում են օդը, այդ ժամանակ ոգու նետը նման է կայծակի: Այն ոչ միայն հասնում է հասցեատիրոջը, այլև մաքրում է տարածությունը: Տարածության այդ մաքրումը պակաս կարևոր չէ: Առավել մաքուր նետը, ինչպես առավել հզոր մագնիս, դեպի իրեն է ձգում բեկորները և դրանք տանում է հետ: Այդպիսով, գորշ մտքերն իրենց ծանրության հետ մեկտեղ վերադառնում են սկզբնաղբյուր, բայց առանց ուրիշներին վնաս պատճառելու: Այդ գորշ մտքերը, ինչպես այրուք, նստում են աուրայի վրա, և ցանողը հնձում է: Իմաստուն բան է առաքել "ձեռք չտա՛ս" խոսքը: Հատկապես ա՛յդ ֆորմուլան է իր մեջ պարունակում ամենափոքր հակահարվածը: Հենց դա է հինավուրց արգելափակիչ բանաձևը: Գործնական բան է ուղարկել բարի կոչ կամ արելափակիչ բանաձև: Ամեն տեսակի չար առաքում գործնական չէ: Ճիշտ է, կարելի է թույլտարել ոգու վրդովմունքի սուրը, բայց հազվադեպ դեպքերում միայն, քանզի ոգու վրդովմունքը մաշեցնում է թաղանթը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*46.* 


Ես երբեք չեմ ասել, որ հեշտ է նոր գիտակցությունը կյանք ներմուծելը: Ոչ թե ավերիչները, այլ բորբոսնած, թվացյալ առաքինությունն է թշնամին: Ավերիչները գիտեն ավերման ենթակա բանի թուլությունը, և հետ վերադարձնելու սկզբունքը նրանց մոտ ավելի հեշտ է: Բայց կարմրաթուշ առաքինությունը սիրում է կուտակումների սնդուկը և ճարտարորեն միշտ պաշտպանելու է այն: Կասեն խոսքեր սուրբ գրերից և կգտնեն նուրբ ապացույցներ, թե ինչու իրենք պատրաստ են տալ ոչ թե այս, այլ հենց մեկ այլ, ոչ կենդանի մարդու:
Պայմանական առաքինությունը դրսևորում է մակերեսային շահախնդրություն և սիրում է խաբել: Եվ առաքինության այդպիսի կարմրաթուշ, վայելչատեսիլ ուսուցիչները նաև փաղաքշող են յուղի պես; սխրանքը, մարդկային սխրանքն անծանոթ է առաքինության ուսուցիչներին, և նրանց շքեղ զգեստներն օսլայած են ստրկությա՛մբ:



- - - - - - -



*47.* 


Դպրոցներում պետք է դասավանդվի հարգանք արտասանած գաղափարի վերաբերյալ: Չէ՞ որ թութակներն էլ կարող են անիմաստորեն տարածություն հղել գաղափարներ, և հաճախ մեծ նշանակության: Բայց մարդիկ պետք է հասկանան, որ ամեն խոսք նման է որոտաձայն նետի, և ամեն խոսք՝ մտքի ոտնակի է նման:
Գաղափարների իսկական նշանակությունների կորուստը շատ է նպաստել ժամանակակից վայրենացմանը: Մարդիկ մարգարիտներ են սփռում, ասես դրանք լինեն ավազ: Հիրավի, պետք է փոխել շատ սահմանումներ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*48.* 


Հատկապես առանց վախի և հնարավորինս իքնուրույն: Ճիշտ է անձնական պատասխանատվության երևույթը: Ոչ հրաշքներ, ոչ քաղվածքներ, ոչ դրսևորումներ, այլ անձնական օրինակով վավերացված հաստատում: Նույնիսկ սխալը խիզախման մեջ ավելի հեշտ է ուղղելի, քան քրթմնջոցի ճնշվածությունը: 
Թանկարժեք է գործիքների և օգնականների կարիք չունեցող գործունեությունը: Թանկարժեք բանաձև հայտնաբերողը չի կարող ճչալ այն լուսամուտից, քանզի ամենալավագույն օգուտը կծածկվի տված վնասի տակ:
Հատկապես, ինչպես փակ անոթ, ինչպես չթալանված սար, ինչպես նետով լիցքավորված աղեղ, - այդպես կանգնեք: Եվ որ անոթի հեղուկը հրեղեն է, և որ սարն անսպառ է, և որ նետը մահացու է, - այդպե՛ս գործեք: Քանզի ո՞վ կհամարձակվի պնդել, որ դժվարությունն ամենաարագ նվաճումը չէ: Կաթի գետերը կթթվեն, և շփոթե ափերն էլ անհարմար են նստելու համար: Այսպիսով, անձնական պատասխանատվության զրահը հագներս պետք է շտապենք:
Նկատեք, որ հաջողությունը միայն այնտեղ է եղել, որտեղ դրսևորվել է լիակատար արիություն: Փոքր կասկածները ստրկական վախկոտություն են ծնում:
Հատկապես, մոլորակի ծանր հիվանդության օրերին է պետք տոգորվել արիությամբ: Շոշափելով չես անցնի, բայց սուրը կարող է պատռել վնասարար վարագուրները: Շատ կարևոր պահ է, և պետք է լարել ամբողջ արիությունը:



- - - - - - -



*49.* 


Թող ինչ-որ մեկը տա ավելի, նա ավելին էլ կստանա: Բայց ժողովուրդները մոռացել են, թե ինչպես տալ, նրանցից նույնիսկ ամենափոքրը մտածում է, թե ինչպես ստանա: Այնինչ, մոլորակը հիվանդ է, և այդ հիվանդության մեջ խորտակվում է ամեն ինչ: Ինչ-որ մեկն ուզում է ամբողջ մոլորակը վարակելու միջոցով խուսափել վերջին պայքարից: Ինչ-որ մեկը հույս ունի դուրս լողալ բեկորների վրա, մոռանալով, որ օվկիանոսն էլ կգնա: Հեշտ է պատկերացնել, որ մոլորակային մարմինը կարող է հիվանդ լինել յուրաքանչյուր այլ օրգանիզմի նման, և մոլորակի ոգին  համապատասխանում է մոլորակի մարմնի վիճակին: Ի՞նչ անուն տալ մոլորակի հիվանդությանը: Ամենից լավ համապատասխանում է "թունավորման տենդ" անվանումը: Նուրբ Աշխարհի ցածրագույն շերտերի կուտակումների խեղդող գազերը կտրում են մոլորակին աշխարհներից, որոնք կարող են օգնություն բերել: Երկրի ճակատագիրը կարող է ավարտվել հսկայական պայթյունով, եթե միայն այդ կուտակումների վարագույրի շերտը չպատռվի: Հրեշավոր արագացումը բոլոր գծերին ստիպում է տատանվել: Կարելի էր մտածել, թե արագացումն անհրաժեշտ է ինչ-որ երկրի համար, բայց այն անհրաժեշտ է ամբողջ մոլորակի համար:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*50.* 


Միևնույն է, թե ինչ հագուստով կգա Նոր Աշխարհը՝ կապայով, սերթուկով, թե շապիկով: Եթե մենք հաստատենք համայնքի նշանակության տիեզերականությունը, ուրեմն բոլոր մանրամասները կրունկի տակի փոշուց ավելի չեն: Կարելի է ներել ցանկացած անհեթեթություն, եթե այն Նոր Աշխարհին դեմ չէ:



- - - - - - -



*51.* 


Երբ շատ անգամ եմ կրկնում նույն խոսքը՝ դա տարածությունը լցնել է նշանակում: Դա կորցրած ռիթմ է, որ այլասերվել է փնթփնթոցի: Դա, ալեբախության պես, ժայռեր է խորտակում: Նմանապես շքերթի մեջ էլ պետք է ձայնի ռիթմ լինի: Ձայնի ռիթմն ամբոխին կասեցնում է դատարկաբանությունից:



- - - - - - -



*52.* 


Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ներթափանցել ոգու պահոցները: Արտասովոր բանով միայն: Սուրբ ավազակների մասին լեգենդն իր հիմքում արտասովորով սրված ոգի է պարունակում: Այնինչ մեղմ բնավորություն ունեցող հացթուխը հազվադեպ է ստանում ոգու բանալին, եթե միայն կրակի ամենօրյա խաղը նրան տարերքների լույսը չի տվել:
Օգտակար խոտն է պետք քաղել, բայց նրա աճելու տեղը պետք է փնտրել առանց նախապաշարմունքի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*53.* 


Բացատրեմ, թե ինչու ենք ասում "Պուրուշայի* հարձակում": Լավ կլիներ, եթե մարդիկ կարողանային յուրացնել ընդհանուր լարվածության միևնույն սկզբունքը: Ընդհանուր վտանգի երևույթը պետք է նույնպիսի ընդհանուր լարվածություն հրահրի: Հաջողության առաջին պայմանը սովորական զբաղմունքներից ազատագրվելն է: Պետք է թուլանան ուղեղի սովորական կենտրոնները, որպեսզի ներվային հոսանքների նոր համակցություն կարողանա դրսևորվել: Նույն սկզբունքն է,  ինչ  հոգնածությունից  խուսափելու դեպքում: Եվ այդպիսի նոր լարվածությունը, եթե զուրկ է անձնական սկզբից, կոչվում է "Պուրուշայի հարձակում":
Թաքցրած փայտիկը գտնելու համար, պետք է որոնի փնտրողը, այլ ոչ թե թաքցնողը: Իզուր չեն հնդիկները Բարձրագուն Էությանը՝ Խաղամոլ անվանում: Հիրավի, Երկիրը փրկվում է երկրային ձեռքերով, և Երկնային Ուժերն ուղարկում են լավագույն մանանան, բայց, չհավաքված, այն ուղղակի ցող է դառնում: Ինչպես չուրախանաս, երբ գտնվում են հավաքողներ; երբ, շրջանցելով ծաղրը, այդ որոնողները քայլում են, հիշելով Մեր Վահանի մասին:
Երբեք չի կարելի հրահրել Պուրուշայի լարումն առանց մտքի շարժունակության:
Ոգին պետք է սլանա մեկ փոխանցքով, ինչպես ռմբագունդը թնդանոթի փողով: Կողմնակի հանգամանքների հայտնվելը չպետք է խափանի թռիչքը:



- - - - - - -



*54.* 


Լուսամարիչները՝ մութ ուժերի հատուկ ծառայողներ են, որոնք զբաղված են Նուրբ Աշխարհում կրակներ հանգցնելով: Որքան ավելի ուժեղ է մթի գրոհը, այնքան ավելի ուժեղ են նրանք ոչնչացնում ամեն մի լուսավոր կետ: Ավելի մութ ժամանակներ Նուրբ Աշխարհում մենք չգիտենք: Բոլոր կեղծ Օլիմպոսները խորտակվել են աղջամուղջներում: Բայց հիմա նրանցով զբաղվելու ժամանակը չէ, այժմ երկրային ոլորտի հերթն է: Աշխարհի դրությունն այժմ՝ ինչպես ծովը մրրիկի ժամանակ:

- - - - - - -
* _Պուրուշա_ - Տիեզերական Կենսարար Ոգին, կամ Տիեզերքի յոթերորդ սկզբունքը: Ասված է նաև, որ Պուրուշան ի վիճակի է մտածել, բայց միայն Նյութի միջոցով: Եվ ուրեմն, "Պուրուշայի հարձակում" նշանակում է մեր Ոգու լարում հանուն Ընդհանուր Բարիքի: Այսինքն, Տիեզերական Ոգին կարող է գործել միայն սովորական երկրային մարդու միջոցով, քանզի մարդը՝ միակ արարածն է մոլորակի վրա, որն ի վիճակի է մտածել Ոգու կատեգորիաներով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*55.* 


Նպատակադրվածությունը՝ Արքատի նավակն է: Նպատակադրվածությունը՝ դրսևորված միեղջյուր է: Նպատակադրվածությունը՝ բոլոր քարանձավների բանալին է: Նպատակադրվածությունը՝ արծվի թևն է: Նպատակադրվածությունը՝ արևի ճառագայթն է: Նպատակադրվածությունը՝ սրտի զրահն է: Նպատակադրվածությունը՝ ջրաշուշանի ծաղիկն է: Նպատակադրվածությունը՝ ապագայի գիրքն է: Նպատակադրվածությունը՝ դրսևորված աշխարհն է: Նպատակադրվածությունը՝ աստղերի թիվն է:



- - - - - - -



*56.* 


Ինչու՞ ապագայի նշաններ գտնելը գործելու է նման: Ջուլհակային աշխատանքում հիմքը որոշակի գույն ունի, և թելերի խմբերը բաշխված են ըստ գույների: Հեշտ է սահմանել հիմքը, հեշտությամբ կարելի է գտնել թելերի խումբը, բայց այդ խմբի նկարը թույլատրում է տարբեր զուգակցություններ, կախված հազար ընթացիկ հանգամանքներից: Իհարկե, իր՝ սուբյեկտի ներքին վերաբերմունքը գլխավոր հանգամանքը կլինի: Այդ ժամանակ դա նման կլինի հայտնի խաղին, որտեղ մի քանի սփռված կետերի միջոցով պետք է որոշակի մարմին գտնել:
Այժմ, որտե՞ղ է աուրայի տատանումներն ամրապնդող լավագույն ֆերմենտը: Լավագույն ֆերմենտը նպատակադրումն է: Նպատակադրված մարմինը չի կարելի խոցել կամ կոտրել: Շարժման մեջ նպատակադրվածությունը հասնում է օրինականության և, դառնալով օրենք, դառնում է չկասեցվող, քանզի մտնում է Տիեզերքի ռիթմի մեջ: 
Ուրեմն ընթացեք փոքրի և մեծի մեջ, և ձեր գործվածքը կլինի անկրկնելի, մաքուր տիեզերական, կարճ ասած՝ սքանչելի:
Նպատակադրվածությունից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ տարերքների հաղթահարում չի տալիս, քանզի տարերքների հիմնական որակը նպատակադրվածությունն է: Եվ այդ վիճակի մեջ դուք կոորդինացնում եք տարերքները ոգու  լավագույն ստեղծագործության հետ կամ շանթակիր եք դառնում: Կգա մարդը՝ շանթը կրողը: Հավատացեք, կհաղթեք նպատակադրվածությամբ միայն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*57.* 


Իսկապես, մի՞թե ահազանգ չի լսվում մոլորակի ամեն շարժման մեջ: Մի՞թե տագնապ չի հնչում ամենայն գոյի ամեն շարժման մեջ: Մի՞թե վրդովմունք չի հնչում հողին հավասարեցրած ոգիների ամեն շարժման մեջ:  Մի՞թե եղել են ավելի լավ ժամանակներ:
Ավելի լավ է, եթե թարախապալարը պատռվի և հնարավոր լինի փակել անցքը: Բայց թարախը պետք է դուրս բերել, քանզի Մենք կիսամիջոցներ չենք ընդունում:
Մենք սպասում ենք լայնածավալ գործողությունների, և ահազանգի ժամանակ չի կարելի մտածել մի կտոր մանվածքի մասին:



- - - - - - -



*58.* 


Արդեն գիտեք խոչնդոտների օգտակարությունը, արդեն գիտեք անախորժությունների օգտակարությունը: Կարող է նույնիսկ սարսափների օգտակարությունն էլ: Իհարկե, Մեզ և ձեզ համար չկան սարսափներ սովորական իմաստով: Ընդհակառակը, սարփափն առանց վախի փոխակերպվում է տիեզերական գեղեցկության գործողության:
Կարելի՞ է արդյոք մտածել գեղեցկության մասին առանց հիացմունքի ակորդի: Այժմ Մենք գոչում ենք, Մենք հղում ենք մարտի նշաններ, բայց ամենից վեր հիացմունքն է մեծ որոշումների առջև: Արիությունը բացում է բոլոր դռները: Չի կարելի՝ մենք ինքներս ենք արտասանում, այնինչ ամենայն գոյը գոչում է՝ կարելի՛ է:
Ամեն դարաշրջան ունի իր խոսքը: Այդ խոսքը կողպեքների բանալին է: Հին Ուսմունքները միշտ ասել են հզոր խոսքի մասին, որն ամփոփված է կարճ ու ճշգրիտ բանաձևի մեջ: Անփոփոխ, ինչպես հայտնի կազմության բյուրեղ, և չի կարելի փոխել այդ բանաձևի բառերի տեղերը; չի կարելի երկարացնել կամ կարճեցնել: Տիեզերքի երաշխավորությունն է այդ նշանների ձուլվածքի մեջ: Ինքը բացարձակ մութն է տատանվում Համաշխարհային Հրամանի շեղբի առջև, թե ճառագայթներին, և թե աչքերին ավելի հեշտ է խոցել մութն այնտեղ, որտեղ հարվածել է աշխարհի Սուրը:
Ոչ թե խոնարհ ենք ընդունում Տիեզերքի հրամաններն, այլ բու՛ռն: Այդ պատճառով գալիս է ժամանակ, երբ Լույս-ուժն այրում է մութը: Անխուսափելիորեն եկել է ժամանակը, և ժամը հետ վերադառնալ չի կարող:
Կարելի է հետևել բոլոր դարաշրջանների գաղտնի խոսքերին, և կարելի է տեսնել պատռող լույսի պարույրը: Որդերի լեգեոնը պարույրի շեղբը չի փոխում, և խոչնդոտներն ընդամենը լարում են լույսի ճառագայթը: Արտացոլման օրենքը նոր ուժեր է ստեղծում: Եվ որտեղ խոսողը լռի, այնտեղ համրը կխոսի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*59.* 


Հստակ, կարճ հրամանը դժվար է, բայց միաժամանակ ավելի ուժեղ է, քան մոգական գավազանը: Պնդումն ավելի հեշտ բան է, բայց հրամանը հրաբուխից անսպասելիորեն բխող կրակի սյունի է նման: Անձնական պատասխանատվության կենտրոնացված զգացում է ընկած հրամանի հիմքում: Հրամանի մեջ ուժի անխափանության ցուցմունք է հնչում: Տիեզերքի նպատակասլացությունն է դրսևորված հրամանի ցասման մեջ, ինչպես կործանիչ ալիք: Սրբեք ողորմածության արցունքները: Մեզ ոգու զայրույթի կայծե՛ր են անհրաժեշտ:
Ինչպիսի՜ ամբարտակներ են սարքում կարեկցանքները, բայց թևերը սրի ծայրի՛ն են աճում: Ավազները կարող են սպանել, բայց ավազի ամպը Մեզ համար՝ ինքնաթիռ գորգ է:



- - - - - - -



*60.* 


Շատ բան կարելի է ներել նրանց, ովքեր մթի մեջ էլ պահպանել են Ուսուցչի հասկացությունը: Ուսուցիչը բարձրացնում է ոգու արժանապատվությունը: Ուսուցչի հասկացությունը Մեզ մոտ՝ մթի մեջ լուսամփոփի է նման: Հետևաբար Ուսուցչին կարելի է "պատասխանատվության փարոս" անունը տալ: Ուսմունքի կապերը նման են սարերում փրկարար պարանի: Ուսուցիչը հայտնվում է ոգու կրակն այրվելու պահին: Այդ պահից սկսած Ուսուցիչն անբաժան է աշակերտից:
Չենք տեսնում Ուսուցիչների շղթայի վերջը, և Ուսուցչով լիացած գիտակցությունը վեհացնում է աշակերտի նվաճումը, ինչպես թանկարժեք, ամենաթափանց բուրմունք: Աշակերտի կապն Ուսուցչի հետ միացուցիչ շղթայի պահապան օղակ է կազմում: Այդ պաշտպանության մեջ ծաղկում են անապատները:



- - - - - - -



*61.* 


Իմ ձեռքը որոշում կուղարկի աշխարհի ժայռերի միջև: Փայտե տանիքը երկաթից ավելի պինդ համարեք: Սահմանված րոպեն ժամից ավելի երկար համարեք: Երկարացված ճանապարհն ուղիղ անդունդից ավելի կարճ է: Կհարցնեք՝ ինչու՞ հանելուկներ, ինչու՞ էզոթերիզմ: Իրադարձությունների կծիկը լիքն է գունավոր թելերով: Ջրհորից հանած ամեն շերեփ մեկ այլ գույն ունի: Իրադարձությունների մեջ շատ շտապողներ կան. այդ հեռավոր ընկերները, արտաքինով այնքան տարբեր, լցնում են զամբյուղը, և վերջնական լույսը հաղթում է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*62.* 


Կարելի է ուրախանալ, երբ ներշնչված մտքերը սերտաճում են սեփական մտածողության հետ: Քանզի կոոպերացիայի դեպքում աշխատանքի բաժանման սահմաններ չկան, այլ կան հետևանքներ միայն: Անհնար է մասնատել Տիեզերքի գործողությունները, երբ նրանք հոսում են գետի պես:
Ի՞նչ նշանակություն ունի օգտակար բեռ տանող ալիքների կառուցվածքը, - կարևորը, որ բեռը չկործանվի՛:



- - - - - - -



*63.* 


Գլխավոր անհասկանալիությունը կլինի այն, որ աշխատանքը՝ հանգիստ է: Շատ զվարճալիքներ ստիպված կլինենք վերացնել: Գլխավորը, պետք է հասկանալ, որ գիտության, արվեստի ստեղծագործությունները կրթություն են, այլ ոչ զվարճանք: Մի շարք զվարճալիքներ պետք է ոչնչացվեն որպես գռեհկության բուծարան: Կրթության բնագավառը պետք է մաքրի գարեջրի գավաթի շուրջ նստած անգետների որջերը: Նմանապես հայհոյանքի երևույթը պետք է ավելի խիստ պատիժ գտնի: Նմանապես նեղ մասնագիտացման երևույթը պետք է պարսավելի լինի:



- - - - - - -



*64.* 


Պետք է ասել համաչափելիության անհրաժեշտության մասին: Պետքական եմ համարում կրկնվող բաներն անկրկնելիներից տարբերելը: Կարելի է մի կողմ դնել առտնին իրը, բայց ժամկետների կոչերը պետք է որսալ անհետաձգելիորեն: Կարելի է պնդել, որ տիեզերական հնարավորության ակնթարթն անփոխհատուցելի է: Կան կերակուրներ, որոնք մարսել կարելի է միայն հայտնի հերթականությամբ: Եվ որսորդն էլ որսի է գնում ոչ թե անգործությունից, այլ գտնում է լավագույն ժամը, և ոչինչ չի կասեցնի որսորդին:
Կարելի է անապատում էլ գտնել Իմ Քարը, բայց Քարն այլևս չես տեսնի, եթե անմիջապես չվերցնես: Ինձ ճանաչողները հասկանում են անհապաղության նշանակությունը, բայց նորերը պետք է հիշեն այդ օրենքը, եթե ցանկանում են մոտենալ: Հիրավի եմ ասում՝ կա՛րճ է ժամանակը: Հոգատարորեն եմ ասում՝ ժամը բաց մի՛ թողեք, քանզի կծիկի թելերը բազմագույն են: Ոչ թե հանգստի հաճելիության, այլ հողմի մեգի մեջ է օգտակար Իմ Ձայնը; կարողացեք լսե՛լ:
Գիտեմ մարդկանց, որոնք մի աման ապուրի պատճառով բաց են թողել կոչը: Բայց Իմ նետը ձեր կողքով թռչում է անհրաժեշտության ժամին: Իմ Ձեռքը պատրաստ է բարձրացնել գիտակցության վարագույրը, հետևաբար փոքրի և մեծի, կրկնվողի և անկրկնելիի համաչափելիություն է պետք: Լարվեք հասկանալու համար, թե որտեղ է այն մե՛ծ: Ասում եմ՝ ժամանակը կա՛րճ է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*65.* 


Մեր պայմանն աշխատակիցների համար՝ Մեր հիմքերն իրենց կյանք ներդնելու լիակատար ցանկություն, - ոչ թե թեորիա, այլ պրակտիկա:
Ուսուցիչն անմար սխրանքի հուր է կրում: Ուսմունքը չի ընդհատվում ոչ հոգնածությամբ, ոչ էլ վշտով: Ուսուցչի սիրտը սխրանքով է ապրում: Նա չունի վախ, և "վախենում եմ" բառը նրա բառարանում չկա:



- - - - - - -



*66.* 


Աշխարհի բարեշրջումը կազմավորվում է հեղափոխություններից կամ նյութի պայթյուններից: Ամեն բարեշրջում առաջընթաց շարժում ունի դեպի վեր: Ամեն պայթյուն իր կառուցվածքի մեջ գործում է պարուրաձև: Հետևաբար ամեն բարեշրջում իր էությամբ ենթակա է պարույրի օրենքներին:
Երկրային շինարարությունը բուրգի է նման: Փորձեք առաջընթաց պարույրի ցանկացած կետից ցած տանել բուրգի չորս կողմերը: Կստանաք ասես թե չորս խարիսխ, իջեցված նյութի ցածր շերտերի մեջ: Այդպիսի շինարարությունն անիրական կլինի, քանզի կառուցված կլինի իրենց կյանքն ապրած շերտերի վրա: Այժմ փորձենք ցանկացած կետից բուրգ կառուցել վեր, և կստանանք պարույրի շարժումը կանխած վերին շերտերի նվաճումների մարմին: Դա արժանի՛ շինարարություն կլինի: Իհարկե, այն պետք է սկսվի դեպի անհայտություն, լայնածավալվելով գիտակցության աճի հետ միասին: Հետևաբար շինարարությունը հեղափոխության մեջ ամենավտանգավոր պահն է: Բազմաթիվ ոչ կատարյալ էլեմենտներ կառույցները մղելու են ցած, դեպի գործածված ու թունավորված նյութի շերտերը: Միայն արիության խելացնորությունը կարող է կառույցն ուղղել վեր, նոր էլեմենտների պարունակությամբ սքանչելի և չփորձված շերտեր: Եվ ուրեմն ասում եմ և ասելու եմ, որ շինարարության մեջ խուսափեք հին կաղապարներից: Հին պահեստարաններն իջնելն անթույլատրելի է: Անհրաժեշտ է Նոր Աշխարհի հասկացում իր ամբողջ խստությամբ:



- - - - - - -



*67.* 


Ի՞նչ է պահանջվում Մեր Համայնքում: Նախ և առաջ համաչափելիություն և արդարություն: Իհարկե, երկրորդն ամբողջովին բխում է առաջինից: Իհարկե, պետք է մոռանալ բարության մասին, քանզի բարությունը բարիք չէ: Բարությունն արդարության փոխնյութն է: Հոգևոր կյանքը չափակցվում է համաչափելիությամբ: Փոքրը մեծից, չնչինը մեծագույնից չտարբերող մարդը չի կարող հոգեպես զարգացած լինել:
Խոսում են Մեր ամրության մասին, բայց դա ընդամենը Մեր կողմից զարգացրած համաչափելիության հետևանք է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*68.* 


Հասկացեք, թե ինչպես է կոչվում վախի և կասկածի որդին, - նրա անունն է ափսոսանք: Հենց մեծ Ծառայություն մուտք գործելու մասին ափսոսանքն է կտրում նախկին աշխատանքների բոլոր հետևանքները: Կասկածողը քար է կապում սեփական ոտքին: Վախեցողը ճնշում է սեփական շնչառությունը: Բայց մեծ Ծառայության վրա իր աշխատանքի մասին ափսոսողը կորցնում է մերձեցման հնարավորությունները: 
Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն չտարբերել արիությունը, որը դեպի նվաճում է տանում: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն չհիշել թշնամու դաշյունը կասեցնող ձեռքը: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն չգոտևորել աշխարհի աճին տված ուժը: Հասկացեք, պնդելու եմ անվերջ, մինչև ծիածանի կամուրջը մարմնավորի բոլոր գույները:
Մայրիները պահում են իրենց բուժիչ խեժը, բայց ժպտում են, երբ հրաշալի հյութը ծախսվում է կոշիկները յուղելու համար: Ուրեմն, կիրառելով մանրուքներն ու օգտակարությունները, պահպանենք գլխավոր ուղիները: 



- - - - - - -



*69.* 


Գազանի մռնչոցն ու ճիչը լցնում են Երկիրը: Գազանի մռնչոցը փոխարինել է մարդկային երգին: Բայց որքա՜ն սքանչելի են սխրանքի կրակները:



- - - - - - -



*70.* 


Իմ ձեռքերը հանգիստ չգիտեն: Իմ գլուխը պահում է գործերի ծանրությունը: Իմ Միտքը հետազոտում է որոշումների ամրությունը: Փորձի հզորությունը կոտրում է օտար տկարությունը: Կորստի սահմանին կուտակում եմ նոր հնարավորություններ: Նահանջի գծի վրա կառուցում եմ ամրոցներ: Թշնամու աչքի առջև ծածանում եմ դրոշը: Հոգնության օրը հանգստի օր եմ կոչում: Չհասկանալու երևույթը համարում եմ հնարավոր, ինչպես շեմի աղբը: Նվիրականը կարող եմ թաքցնել աշխատանքային հագուստի ծալքերի մեջ: Հրաշքն Ինձ համար ընդամենը պայտի թողած հետք է: Արիությունն Ինձ համար ընդամենը նետ է կապարճում: Վճռականությունն Ինձ համար ընդամենը ճաշի հաց է:

----------

Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*71.* 


Նախ և առաջ մոռացեք բոլոր ժողովուրդներին և հասկացեք, որ գիտակցությունը զարգանում է անտեսանելի կենտրոնների կատարելությամբ: Ինչ-որ մեկը Մեսիային է սպասում մեկ ժողովրդի համար՝ դա տգիտություն է, քանզի մոլորակի բարեշրջումը միայն մոլորակային չափեր ունի: Եվ հենց համաշխարհայնության երևույթն է, որ պետք է յուրացնել: Միևնույն արյունն է հոսում, և արտաքին աշխարհն այլևս չպետք է բաժանվի նախնական կազմավորումների ռասաների:



- - - - - - -



*72.* 


Համայնքը՝ Համագործակցությունը, կարող է անլսելի արագացնել մոլորակի բարեշրջումը և հաղորդակցության նոր հնարավորություններ տալ նյութի ուժերի հետ: Պետք չէ մտածել, որ համայնքը և նյութի նվաճումը գտնվում են տարբեր հարթություններում: Մի հուն է, մի դրոշ՝ Մայտրե՛յա, Մա՛յր, Մատե՛րիա:
Թելերը տարբերող Ձեռքն ուղեցույց է դեպի Մեր Համայնք: Իհարկե, չենք ասելու Մեր տեղի հայտնվելու ճշգրիտ ժամանակի մասին: Համընդհանուր աղետները հաջող պայմաններ են ստեղծել, և Մեր գիտելիքներով հանդերձ Կենտրոնը կարելի է պահպանել անկոչ հյուրերից: Ակնհայտ թշնամիների դրսևորումը Մեզ թույլ է տվել ավելի ամուր փակել մուտքերը և հարևաններին լավագույնս լռել սովորեցնել: Խախտել և դավաճանել՝ նշանակում է լինել ոչնչացված:



- - - - - - -



*73.* 


Նոր Աշխարհի արարածն իր մեջ պարունակում է դատարկություն, որը կոչվում է՝ անշարժության հանգույց; այնտեղ կուտակվում են բարեշրջման խնդիրները չհասկանալու երևույթների նստվածքները: Եթե ուղեղը դիպչի այդ ուղիներին նախքան ոգին չհասկանալու դրսևորումը, ուրեմն մեր Ուղերձների մուտքը համարյա կորչում է: Մի՞թե մարդիկ կմոռանան կյանքը զարդարելու վրա ուղղված արվեստը:



- - - - - - -



*74.* 


Պետք է հետևել անհետաձգելիին: Պետք է պահպանել անձնական ավյունը: Պետք է ամեն մեկը քայլի անկախ՝ չկա ձեռք ուսին, չկա մատ շուրթերին: Վա՜յ պահակազորը կասեցնողին: Վա՜յ բրինձը ցանցի վրա լցնողին: Վա՜յ ջուրը սաղավարտի մեջ տանողին: Ամենից շատ վա՜յ՝ գորշ վախին: Հիրավի, նետված է խաղաղության ցանցը: Անհնար է հավաքել այն առանց որսի: Հիրավի, չի մոռացվի մանրուքե-մանրուքը: Ցորենի գինը վճարված է: Բռնություն թույլատրված չէ: Թող գա ամեն ոք, բայց մեղք են չհասնողները: Այնքա՜ն մութ է հետդարձի ճանապարհը:  Չգիտեմ ավելի դառը բան, քան հարևան ճանապարհը ոտնահարելը: Ասացեք ամեն մեկին՝ քայլիր ինքդ մինչև Ուսուցչի ցուցմունքը: Պետք է ուրախանալ ծովի ֆշշոցին: Մեծ ժամանակի հասկացում ցուցաբերեք: Բարձացրեք թասը: Ես կանչում եմ ձեզ:

----------

Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*75.* 


Հիրավի, կարելի է սպասել, թե ինչպես կիրականանան բոլոր մարգարեությունները: Չեմ տեսնում, թե երբ ժամկետները կփոխվեն: Մտածեք իրադարձությունների թաղանթի մասին և կհասկանաք, որ որքան էլ կարևոր լինի արտաքինը, բայց միայն ներքին նշանակությունն է պատասխանատու: Ցանած սերունդներն սկսում են ծլարձակել, սերմը սկսում է վեր հառնալ:



- - - - - - -



*76.* 


Պետք է գիտենալ Մարտնչելու մի եղանակ, որը կոչվում է ժայռերի տապալում: Երբ Մարտը հասնում է հայտնի լարվածության, այդ ժամանակ Առաջնորդը պոկում է աուրայի մասեր և նետում է թշնամու հրոսակների վրա: Իհարկե, զինվորների աուրաները նույնպես ուժեղ են պատռվում, և այդ պատճառով այդ պահին պաշտպանական ցանցն ուժեղ չէ, և սակայն թշնամիները շատ ավելի ուժեղ են խոցելի: Աուրայի նյութն այրում է կայծակից ավելի ուժեղ: Այդ եղանակը մենք հերոսական ենք անվանում: Պետք չէ մտածել, որ մենք ընթանում ենք փափուկ գնացքում, - քայլում ենք տախտակի վրա և անդունդի վրայով: Աուրայի պատառները նման են արծվի գնդակահարված թևերի: Պետք է հիշել, որ պատերը գրավելու ենք գնում առանց քողարկման: Ամեն կոտրված ապակի զրնգում է ոչ անմիջապես, այլ երբ հասնում է ցածր կիրճերին, այն ժամանակ էլ բեկորները զրնգում են: Մնացածը հասկացեք ինքներդ: Ամենամեծ Ուժերը Մարտի ժամանակ մարդկության փրկության համար են:



- - - - - - -



*77.* 


Երևույթը պետք է հասկանալ որպես ակնհայտություն ոչ թե աչքի, այլ գիտակցության համար: Դրանում է ձեր և մեր հասկանալու տարբերությունը: Դուք փաստ եք համարում փաստի հետևանքը, բայց Մենք կարող ենք տարբերել իսկական, ձեզ անտեսանելի փաստը: 
Կայծակի մասին կույրը դատում է ըստ ամպրոպի, բայց կայծակը տեսնողն ամպրոպից այլևս չի վախենում: Այդպես պետք է սովորել տարբերել իսկական փաստերը նրանց հետևանքներից:
Երբ Մենք խոսում ենք քննարկված իրադարձության մասին, Մենք տեսնում ենք նրա իսկական սկիզբը: Բայց ով դատելու է միայն ըստ տեսանելի հետևանքների, նրա դատողություններն ուշացած են լինելու: Երբ Մենք ասում ենք՝ գնացեք ակընհայտությանը դեմ, - ցանկանում ենք ասել. անցած իրադարձությունների պատրանքի տակ մի ընկեք: Պետք է հստակորեն տարբերել անցյալն ապագայից: Պտտվելով հետևանքների պատրանքի մեջ, հենց այդ անտարբերությամբ է տառապում մարդկությունը:
Ստեղծագործական կայծն ամփոփված է իրադարձության դրսևորման, այլ ոչ հետևանքի մեջ: Հետևանքներով զբաղված մարդկությունը նման է միայն ամպրոպը զգացող կույրին: Կարելի է պատկերացնել տարբերությունն ըստ իրադարձությունների դատողների և ըստ հետևանքների դատողների միջև:
Ասացեք ձեր մտերիմներին, որ սովորեն դիտարկել գոյն ըստ իրադարձությունների ծագման: Հակառակ դեպքում աճպարարի կազմած թերթի ընթերցողներ կմնան:
Եթե ցանկանում եք մասնակից լինել աշխարհի բարեշրջմանը, լարեք ձեր գիտակցությունն իրադարձությունների հայտնվելն ընկալելու համար: Կարելի է խղճուկ, ոճրագործ ու ողբերգական անըմբռնողությունների անհամար օրինակներ բերել, որոնց պատճառով խառնվել են ժամկետները:
Կաղնին աճում է հողի տակ գտնվող ընկույզից, իսկ հիմարը նկատում է այն, միայն երբ դեմ է առնում նրան: Շատ սայթաքումներ են աղարտում Երկրի կեղևը: Բավակա՛ն են սխալներ և անըմբռնողություններ աշխարհի լարվածության ժամին:
Պետք է հասկանալ, թե որքան խնամքով է պետք ծախսել էներգիան: Պետք է հասկանալ, հենց որ անհրաժեշտ դռները ձեզ բերեն Ընդհանուր Բարիքի հանգստավայր:

----------

Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*78.* 


Ամեն գրքում պետք է լինի գլուխ ջղայնության մասին: Այդ գազանին անհրաժեշտ է տանից դուրս հանել: Ողջունում եմ խստությունը, նաև վճռականությունը: Ցույց եմ տալիս, թե ինչպես ոչնչացնել ծաղրական կատակները: Պետք է յուրաքանչյուրին օգնել դուրս գալ դժվար վիճակից: Պետք է կասեցնել գռեհկության ամեն ծիլի աճը: Պետք է յուրաքանչյուրին թույլ տալ ասել իր խոսքը և համբերություն ցուցաբերել:
Դատարկ ասեկոսը կտրել և գտնել տաս խոսք՝ Ուսուցչին անարգող ամեն խոսքի դիմաց: Հատկապես չլռել Ուսուցչի դեմ արձակված նետի վրա: Մայր և Ուսուցիչ՝ այս երկու հասկացությունները պետք է պատսպարվեն ամեն մի գրքով: Մեծության լույսն անմար է:



- - - - - - -



*79.* 


Տիեզերական կառուցումների դեպքում ծառայությունը գիտակցության փոխակերպում է պարտադրում: Սխալներ կարող են լինել: Ամենամեծ սխալը կարող է արդարացվել, եթե նրա աղբյուրը մաքուր է: Բայց չափել այդ մաքրությունը կարելի է միայն լուսավորված գիտակցությամբ:  Ծառայության ուրախությունը կարող է դրսևորվել միայն ընդլայնված գիտակցության առկայությամբ: Պետք է հիշել, որ ամեն եռամյակ իրենից գիտակցության աստիճան է ներկայացնում; ճիշտ ինչպես ամեն յոթնամյակ կենտրոնների վերանորոգումն է: Հասցրեք հասկանալ, որ գիտակցության ժամկետներն անկրկնելի են և հետևաբար անբացթողնելի են: 
Արդարացի է հարցնել մեծ Ծառայության ճանապարհ մտնել մտադրվող մարդուն՝ ի՞նչ է նա մտածում զոհաբերել: Թե՞ նա ընդամենը հույս ունի ձեռք բերել իր ամենաքաղցր երազանքների իրականացումը: Թե՞ ավելի լավ է հավատի փշրանքի գնով յուրացնել երկրային հարստությունը և զբաղեցնել իր գիտակցությանը ոչ հատուկ դրություն:
Անհնար է հաշվել գիտակցության ընդլայնման միջոցները, բայց ամենում ընկած է ճշմարտության և անձնվիրության գիտակցումը:

----------

Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*80.* 


Պետք է հասկանալ մտածողության հստակությունը և գործադրել այն ապագայի հանդեպ՝ այդպես կարելի է խուսափել գործելակերպի անհարթությունից: Պետք է ընթանալ ուրիշներին ոչ նման: Արժեքավոր է վճռականության ամեն փշուր: Ցանկանում եմ տոգորել ձեզ խիզախումով: Ավելի լավ է համարեն արտասովոր, քան գռեհկության մունդիր հագնեք: Պետք է կարդալ Իմ Ուսմունքները: Պետք է ձգտել ներդնել դրանք կյանքի ամեն դրսևորման մեջ, այլ ոչ թե միայն տոն օրերին: Հարցրեք ձեզ՝ կարելի՞ է արդյոք ձգտել առավոտները, իսկ երեկոները թութակություն անել:



- - - - - - -



*81.* 


Իմաստնաբար գիծ անց կացնել անցյալի և ապագայի միջև: Անհնար է թվարկել արված ամեն ինչ՝ դա անչափելի է: Ավելի լավ է ասել՝ երեկվա օրը խամրեց, սովորենք նոր արևածագ դիմավորել: Մենք բոլորս աճում ենք, և մեզ հետ ընդարձակվում են մեր գործերը: Քսանյոթ տարեկանից հետո ոչ ոք պատանի չէ: Եվ մենք կարող ենք հասկանալ Ծառայության սխրանքը: Պիտանի չէ երեկվա փոշին փորփրելը: Այսուհետև նոր աստիճան ենք հիմնում: Կսկսենք աշխատել, շրջապատելով մեզ հազարավոր աչքերով: Կյուրացնենք մտքի մաքրությունն ու գործողությունների համաչափելիությունը: Այդպես կլցնենք մեր օրերը, կընտելանանք շարժունակությանն ու վճռականությանը:  Նաև չենք մոռանա, որ Երկրի վրա չկա Ընդհանուր Բարիքի՝ տրվածից ավելի բարձր ծրագիր: Կյանքի Ուսմունքների ըմբռնում կցուցաբերենք: Ինչպես Մովսեսն էր բերում մարդկանց արժանապատվության, ինչպես Բուդդան էր ուղղում դեպի գիտակցության լայնացում, ինչպես Քրիստոս էր սովորեցնում նվիրատվության օգտակարությանը և ինչպես Նոր Աշխարհն է ձգտում դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհնե՛ր: Մտածեք, թե ինչպիսի՜ համադրություններ են մեզ շրջապատում: Մտածեք հիմնաքարի մասին: Մտածեք տրված ճանապարհի մասին: Մտածեք, թե Տիեզերքի սահմաններն ինչպես են ձեզ հետ առնչվում: Հրաշալի լարումների քայլերը մտաբերեք ոչ թե գրքի մեջ, այլ կյանքում: Մտածեք, որքան էլ բարձրացվել ու չի տեղավորվել, բայց և այնպես մենք կանգնած ենք տեղում: Հետևաբար մի հիասթափվեք սխալներից, այլ վեր բարձրացեք Ուսմունքի Վերարքայությամբ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*82.* 


Նոր աստիճան սկսելու օրն առանց կշտամբանքի կասենք ժամանակի մասին, երբ սովորում ենք կտրվել Երկրից և արդեն մարմնով հաղորդակից դառնալ բարձրագույն աշխարհներին:
Ոչ ոք ոչնչից զրկված չէ, համեցիր, մեկնիր ձեռքդ ոգու հացկերույթին: Հաստատիր ոգին նյութի հետ և  հիշիր, թե ինչպես է թրթռում սիրտը սարերի փայլքի առջև: 
Իմ խոսքը պետք է ձեզ ամրապնդի սխրանքի գեղեցկության մեջ: Ճանապարհից առաջ մի կողմ թողնենք գործողությունների ցուցմունքները, նորից հավաքենք գիտակցությունը երկնակամարի վերևում: Այլևս սքանչելի է նուրբ մարմին ունենալը, երբ ոգին արդեն չի շփոթվում հեռավոր թռիչքներից առաջ: Հետևաբար ուրախանանք Երկրի կեղևի վրա ամեն շարժման՝ նրանցում կարծես թե թռչել ենք սովորում:
Թռչել՝ ի՜նչ սքանչելի խոսք է:  Նրա մեջ մեր նպատակի կանխավճարն է արդեն: Երբ դժվար է, մտածեք թռիչքների մասին, թող ամեն ոք մտածի թևերի մասին: Խիզախներին տարածության բոլոր հոսանքնե՛րն եմ հղում:



- - - - - - -



*83.* 


Հիրավի, մեկ հրդեհի համար տասնյակ նրբանցքներ է պետք ունենալ: Գործը հզորանում է, երբ նրա հետևում տասնյակ որոշումներ կան: Անփորձներին հրդեհը պետք է ունենալ հետևում, բայց կանչվածների համար բոլոր դռները բաց են:
Պետք է կարողանալ հասկանալ, թե ինչպես է ծռվում թշնամու սրի շեղբը: Կարողանալ ժպտալ, երբ լսելի է թշնամու ձիու դոփյունը: Չկռանալու համար,  կարողանալ հասկանալ, թե երբ է նետը թռչում է գլխից վերև:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*84.* 


Դժվար է ամփոփել մեծը, բայց ավելի դժվար է ամփոփել փոքրը լայնացած գիտակցության ներքո: Դժվար է փոքր իրականությունը կցել մեծ ըմբռնման ծավալին: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է մեծ սուրը փոքր պատյանի մեջ ամփոփել:
Միայն փորձված գիտակցությունն է հասկանում իրականության սերմի արժեքը: Արքայությունը ոչ թե թագերի և ամբոխների մեջ է, այլ գաղափարների տիեզերատարածականության: Այդպես կյանքի Ուսմունքները լրացնում են մեկմեկու, առանց բազմություններ ներգրավելու անհրաժեշտության:
Ասացի ձեզ, որ կտամ երրորդ գիրքը, երբ համայնքն ընդունվի: Բայց մեծ բազմություններ պետք չեն, այլ միայն գիտակցությունը նրանց, ով Մեզ պետք է; հետևաբար տալիս ենք երրորդ գիրքը:
Հետևաբար պնդում ենք նաև Ճշմարտության փաստերի մասին և այդ պատճառով Մենք նախընտրում ենք բարեմաղթել ծնունդ առնելը և հուղարկավորական թափորների առաջնորդումը Մեզ վրա չենք վերցնում:
Ոմանց համար Ուսմունքը պետք է գոռալ ականջներին, մյուսների համար կարելի է միայն տեղադրել ուղենիշները, երրորդներին տալ միայն միանշանակ ակնարկություններ, եթե նրանց գիտակցությունը կարող է նույնիսկ փոքրն  ամփոփել: Ինչպես է ուրեմն Ուսմունքը ողջունում նրանց, ով կարող է ամփոփել յուրաքնչյուր մանրուք, գնահատելով նրանցից ամեն մեկի համաշխարհային նշանակությունը:
Էոնների* ամեն անկում տեղաշարժում է ամբողջ աշխարհներ, դրանով ձեր մտքերը կանչվում են մտածող էներգիայի խնայողությանը:

- - - - - - -
* _Էոն_ - դար, դարաշրջան, հավերժություն, սերունդ, կյանքի ժամանակ: Մի քանի դարաշրջաններից կազմված տևական ժամանակահատված: Նաև զոդիակի ամբողջ շրջանի գիշերահավասարի կետով անցման ժամանակաշրջանը, այսինքն 25776 տարի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*85.* 


Ամեն օրգանիզմ շարժվում է հատուկ էներգիայով, բայց պետք է սահմանել հիմնական ձգտման ճշգրիտ ուղղությունը: Մի անգամ աշակերտները հարցրեցին Օրհնյալին. "Ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ սեփականությունից հրաժարվելու պատգամի իրագործումը": Մի աշակերտ հրաժարվել էր բոլոր իրերից, բայց Ուսուցիչը շարունակում էր հանդիմանել նրան սեփականտիրության համար: Մյուսը մնացել էր իրերով շրջապատված, բայց հանդիմանության չարժանացավ: Սեփականատիրության զգացումը չափվում է ոչ թե իրերով, այլ մտքերով: Այդպես էլ համայնքը պետք է ընդունվի գիտակցությամբ: Կարելի է ունենալ իրեր և սեփականատեր չլինել:
Ուսուցիչը ցանկություն է հղում, որ բարեշրջումն աճի օրինականորեն: Ուսուցիչը կարողանում է տարբերել գիտակցությունն ազատագրողներին: Այդպես ասաց Օրհնյալն ու խնդրեց ընդհանրապես չխորհել սեփականության մասին, քանզի հրաժարվելը մտքերի լվացում է: Քանզի միայն լվացված փոխանցքներով կարող է հոսել հիմնական ձգտումը:



- - - - - - -



*86.* 


Հիշեցնեմ Ագբարի լսած հեքիաթը: - Տիրակալը հարցրեց իմաստունին. "Ինչպե՞ս տեսնել դավաճանության բույնն ու հավատարմության հենարանը": Իմաստունը ցույց տվեց պճնազգեստ հեծյալներին և ասաց. "Դավաճանության բույնը": Հետո ցույց տվեց միայնակ ճամփորդին և ասաց. "Հավատարմության հենարանը, քանզի միայնությանը ոչ ոք չի դավաճանի": Եվ այդ օրից տիրակալը շրջապատվեց հավատարմությամբ:
Ուսուցիչն ընդունել է հավատարմության ամբողջ ծանրությունը: Իմ ձեռքը ճամփորդի ձեռքին լույս կլինի մթնում: Իմ վահանը կրում է սարերի լռությունը: Գիտեմ, գիտեմ, թե որքան նեղվածք է Իմ համայնքում: Շինարարության հիմքերի բացահայտումը դրսևորվում է է լռության մեջ:
Նյութի ընբռնումը կարող է աճել միայն այնտեղ, որտեղ դավաճանությունն անհնար է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*87.* 


Երբ ժառանգության հետ դժվարություններ ծագեն, կարելի է ասել. կարող եք համայնքին թողնել ցանկություն, որ հայտնի առարկաներից օգտվելը փոխանցվի հայտնի դեմքին փորձնական եռամյակային ժամկետով: Այդպես ժառանգությունը կփոխակերպվի արժանիների կոոպերացիայի: Հատուկ ընտրված մարդկանց կարելի է հանձնարարել հետևել աշխատանքների որակին: Օգտակար է խորացնել գիտակցությունը մշտական փորձվողության մասին, քանզի ժողովուրդը դեռ չի կարողանում աշխատել փորձվելու գիտակցության ներքո: Միայն թե փորձության իմաստի տակ պետք է բարելավում հասկանալ:



- - - - - - -



*88.* 


Մենք միշտ սկսում ենք շատ փոքր ուրվագծով: Դա շատ-շատ դարերի փորձ է և հիմնական տիեզերական սկզբունքը: Ամուր և անբաժանելի սերմը էլեմենտների աճ կտա: Բայց  տատանվելը և կրկնողության անզգոնությունն անորոշություն է տալիս: Կենսական սկզբունքի զգոնությունը հարկադրում է խնայել ամուր սերմերը: Այդպես քիմիկոսն անբաժանելի մարմիններն է գնահատում: Հիրավի, կառույցը պետք է անխախտ լինի, երբ հրահրված է բարեշրջման անհրաժեշտությամբ: Անվիճելիորեն պետք է հասկանալ տրվածի և թույլատրվածի տարբերությունը:



- - - - - - -



*89.* 


Մեր Համայնքին պետք չեն պնդումներ և երդումներ: Անկեղծ են աշխատանքի ծախսերը և անմոռանալի են պարտքի դրսևորումները: Մի՞թե հնարավոր է շատախոսությունն այնտեղ, որտեղ կյանքեր են ընդունված հոգ տանելու համար: Այնտեղ, որտեղ ժամը կարող է ամենաերկար չափանիշը լինել: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք դավաճանել ժամանակի հնարավորությանը, երբ հերքվում են ոգին ու շարժումը: Պետք է հաղթահարել երկչոտությունը և զգալ պարույրի մրրիկը, և մրրիկի առանցքում ունենալ հանգստության արիություն:
Որքա՜ն եմ ասել արիության մասին և ընդդեմ վախի, քանզի Մեզ մոտ միայն տիեզերակա՛ն գիտական մեթոդ է: Մուտք գործելիս պետք է հաշվի առնել, թե որտեղ է քո վախը և պի՞նդ է արդյոք արիությունդ:
Չեմ տեսնում դիալեկտիկայի և մեթոդիկայի ոչ մի մանրամասն: Ճանաչում ենք անհրաժեշտության խիստ գույները միայն: Եվ Մեզ մոտ պետք է հասնել անխախտելիության գիտակցությամբ:
Խստությունը չորություն չէ, և անխախտելիությունն էլ սահմանափակություն չէ: Երկնքի ամբողջ ճնշման հետ մեկտեղ կզգաք տարածության մրրիկը և կմեկնեք ձեռքներդ դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ: Չի կարելի պարտադրել աշխարհներ հայտնաբերելու զգացումը, բայց հատկապես այդ գիտակցությամբ ենք ընդունում պատասխանատու աշխատանքի: Տանում ենք մեզ դեպի բարեշրջման իրական հնարավորություններ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*90.* 


Գործողությունների շարժունակությունը հասկանալու համար պետք է խառնել ջրավազանի մակերեսը և հետևել հեղուկի ցածր շերտերի անշարժությանը: Բայց այնպես է պետք ակոսել մակերեսը, որպեսզի միևնույն ռիթմը ներթափանցի մինչև հատակ առանց բեկվելու: Բացասական ուժերը մինչև հատակ հասնող լարեր չունեն, քանզի դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է մասնատել սկզբնական նյութը; այդպիսի փորձը նրանց ուժերից վեր է:
Նորեկները հաճախ են հարցնում՝ ո՞րն է սահմանը շարժուն շերտի և անժխտելի հիմքի միջև: Իհարկե, հաստատուն սահման լինել չի կարող, բայց բեկման օրենքը հիմնված է, և արձակված նետը չի կարող տեղ հասնել առանց առաջնասահմանված գիծը հատելու:
Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն բացառել շերտերի վնասվելը: Իհարկե, պետք է կառուցել հոսանքը մասնատող ամուր սյուներ: Հիշատակել էի պարույրի կենտրոնում առանցքի մասին՝ այդ կառուցվածքը հիշեք, քանզի կենտրոնախույս շարժմամբ շրջապատված անդրդվելիությունը կարող է դիմակայել բոլոր ալեկոծումներին: Մեր Համայնքի կառույցը հզոր պարույրներով շրջապատված այդպիսի առանցք է հիշեցնում: Լավագույն կառույցը պայքարի համար, որի վերջը նախորոշված է: Նյութականորեն այդպես է պետք հասկանալ Մեր կառույցները: Եվ ինչի՞ է պետք անհասկանալի շեղումը, երբ Տիեզերքի սկզբունքը մեկն է: Եվ բյուրեղների մակաճման համակարգը ցույց է տալիս, թե որքան բազմակերպ է ձգողականության աշխարհը: Որոնողները կարող են հասկանալ, թե ինչպես է պետք նյութականորեն ընթանալ բարձրագույն գիտելիքներում: Ով չի սիրում բյուրեղների հստակությունը, նա Մեզ մոտ չի հասնի: Մաքուր անկրկնելիությունը ձևին կատարելության է հասցնում: Կարելի է բյուրեղը ցույց տալ երեխային, և նա կհասկանա նրա ավարտվածությունը: Հենց համայնքի բյուրեղի կառուցվածքն է ձևին կատարելություն տալիս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*91.* 


Ի՞նչ կարիք կա անդյուրաշարժ լինել: Ի՞նչ կարիք կա թողնել տգետի տպավորություն: Ինչու՞ մերոնք պետք է անփութաջան լինեն: Ինչու՞, երբ վեճ է գնում, մերոնք պետք է ճղճղան լինեն: Ինչու՞ մերոնք պետք է շաղակրատեն առանց չափի զգացման: Շրջանցեք անպետք աղբը: Տեսեք, թե ինչպես պետք է ընդգծել ամեն մանրամասն, հակառակ դեպքում Մեր Համայնքի սովորույթները ձեր մեջ չեն ամրապնդվի: 
Ազատության կարգապահությունը Մեր Համայնքի առանձնահատկությունն է: Ոչ միայն ոգին է կարգապահ, այլև արտաքին գործողությունների որակը: Չափազանց տխրելը Մեր սովորույթը չէ: Չափազանց հանդիմանելը Մեր սովորույթը չէ: Մարդկանցից չափազանց հաշվետվություն պահանջելը Մեր սովորույթը չէ: Չափազանց սպասելը Մեր սովորույթը չէ: Պետք է կարողանալ բարդ ծրագիրը փոխարինել ավելի պարզով և երբեք ընդհակառակը, քանզի Մեր հակառակորդները պարզից դեպի բարդն են գործում: Մտածեք ձեր ընկերներին ամրապնդելու մասին:
Ձեր բնակարաններում մաքուր օդ պահեք, այցելուներին հղեք լավագույն ցանկություններ և Մեզ շատ սպասեք: Թող ամեն համայնք սպասի իր Ուսուցչին, քանզի համայնքն ու Ուսուցիչը միևնույն շարասան եզրերն են: Նույնիսկ օրվա մանրուքներում պետք է հիշել տան հիմքի մասին: Նորից գալիս ենք գիտակցության որակը փոխելու անհրաժեշտությանը, այդ դեպքում հեշտ է անցումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*92.* 


Ձեզ սարսափեցնող ձեռքերը ձեզ չեն հասնի, երբ դուք ընթանում եք, փաթաթված նվիրվածության պապարույրով: Եթե աչքն իր կոպիտ տեսողությամբ կարողանար տեսնել նվիրվածության զրահը, - բայց այդ ժամանակ մարդն արդեն չէր գտնվի իր ցածրագույն գիտակցության մեջ: Նախկին կյանքերի դասերը փակ աչքերին չեն հասնում: Հնամաշ գիտակցությամբ Մեր Համայնքին ամեն մոտեցող՝ առանց թևերի հայտնվում է անդունդի վրա: Ինչպես օզոնի պայթյունից, խոցվելու է յուրաքանչյուրը, ով փորձում է Մեզ մոտ ներթափանցել հպարտությամբ զինված: Ինչպե՞ս բացատրել, որ գոռոզամտին ոչ թե մենք, այլ հենց ինքն է վիրավորում: Ճիշտ ինչպես զոհվում է մետաղե ներբաններով վառոդի պահեստ մտնողը: Ներբանների վրա մետաղե մեխեր կիրառելու հմտությունը լավ արագընթաց կտա, բայց ցանկացած բանվոր կսովորեցնի պայթուցիկ մակերսի վրա փափուկ կոշիկներ հագնել: Այդպես հագեցված մթնոլորտի համար թափարգել է հարկավոր:
Ցուցում եմ Օրհնյալին, երբ Նա սար էր գնում, Նա նույնպես ժամանակ էր հատկացնում, որպեսզի մեղմացնի անցումը: Դրանով ձեռք է բերվում էներգիայի խնայում: Հիրավի, դա միակ հասանելի և արդարացված խնայողությունն է, հակառակ դեպքում աշխարհների միջև կարող են ձևավորվել խոռոչներ, և ո՞վ գիտե, թե ինչ գազով նրանք կլցվեն: Կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ խնայել էներգիան, քանզի ամեն իզուր վատնողություն, ինչպես լարի միջով, հեռու տարածքներով խոցում է տարածությունը: Ամեն փոշեհատիկի մեջ պետք է պահպանել Տիեզերքը, եթե մենք պատրաստ ենք տիեզերաքաղաքացիներ դառնալ:

*93.* 


Ճամփորդությունների որակի մասին: Անհրաժեշտ է յուրացնել, թե ինչպե՛ս է պետք ճամփորդել: Ոչ միայն պետք է կտրվել տանից, այլ պետք է հաղթահարել տան հասկացողությունն ինքը: Ավելի ճիշտ ասած՝ պետք է լայնացնել տունը: Որտեղ մենք՝ այնտեղ էլ տունը: Բարեշրջումը տապալում է տուն-բանտ երևույթը: Գիտակցության ազատագրման հաջողությունը հնարավորություն կտա շարժունակ դառնալ: Եվ ոչ թե սխրանքը, ոչ թե  զրկանքները, ոչ թե մեծարանքը, այլ գիտակցության որակն է կտրում ընտանի վայրից: Այնքա՜ն մրոտվածություն կա ընտանի վայրում, այնքա՜ն ածխաթթու և փոշի: Մենք դեմ ենք ճգնավորությանը, բայց բորբոսնած մթնոլորտով փոքրիկ տնակները քարանձավներից էլ վատ են: Կանչում ենք նրանց, ովքեր կարող են ազատ տարածք տալ մտքին:
Ցանկանում եմ տեսնել ձեզ աշխարհի երեսին քայլելիս, երբ սահմանների բազմությունից ջնջվում են ժողովուրդները: Ինչպե՞ս կարող ենք թռչել, երբ մեխված ենք քորոցի վրա: Պատկերացնել է պետք, թե որքա՜ն են մարդկությանն անհրաժեշտ ճամփորդությունները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*94.* 


Հաճախ դուք խոսում եք գոյություն ունեցող գրքերի ոչ կատարյալ լինելու մասին: Կասեմ ավելին՝ գրքերի մեջ սխալները հավասարազոր են  ծանր ոճրագործության: Սուտը գրքերի մեջ պետք է հետապնդվելի լինի, որպես ծանր զրպարտության տեսակ: Հռետորի սուտը հետապնդվում է լսողների քանակին համապատասխան: Գրողի սուտը՝ գրքի մեջ սխալների քանակով: Ժողովրդական գրապահոցներում ստով տեղ գրավելը ծանր ոճրագործություն է: Պետք է զգալ գրողի իսկական մտադրությունը, նրա սխալների որակը գնահատելու համար: Տգիտությունն ամենավատթար հիմնավորումը կլինի: Վախն ու ստորությունը մոտակա տեղերը կգրավեն: Համայնքում անթույլատրելի են բոլոր այդ առանձնահատկությունները: Նոր շինարարության մեջ պետք է իրականացնել նրանց ոչնչացումը: Արգելող մեթոդները, ինչպես միշտ, պիտանի չեն: Բայց բացահայտ սխալը գրքից պետք է հեռացնել: Վերացման անհրաժեշտությունն ու գրքի վերահրատարակումը գրողին խելքի կբերի: Ամեն քաղաքացի իրավունք ունի ապացուցել սխալը: Իհարկե, չի կարելի խոչընդոտել նոր հայացքներին ու կառուցվածքներին, բայց սխալ տվյալները մոլորության մեջ չպետք է գցեն, որովհետև գիտելիքը համայնքի զրահն է և գիտելիքի պաշտպանությունն ընկնում է բոլոր անդամների վրա:
Մեկ տարուց ոչ ուշ գրքերը պետք է ստուգված լինեն, հակառակ դեպքում զոհերի քանակը մեծ կլինի: Հատկապես պետք է պահպանել գիրքը, որի արժանապատվությունը սասանված է: Գրապահոցների դարակներում ստի ամբողջ թարախապալարներ կան: Անթույլատրելի կլիներ պահպանել այդ մակաբույծներին: Կարելի էր ասել՝ քնեք կեղտոտ անկողնու վրա, բայց անհնար է առաջարկել ստախոս գիրք կարդալ: 
Ինչու՛ օջախի լավագույն անկյունը ստախոս ծաղրածուի վերածել: Հատկապես գրքերն են աղտոտում երեխաների գիտակցությունը: Պետք է նշե՛լ գրքի հարցը:



- - - - - - -



*95.* 


Մի անգամ մի կին կանգ առավ  Օրհնայլ Բուդդայի և Մայտրեյայի պատկերների միջև, չգիտենալով որ մեկին հարգանք մատուցել: Եվ Օրհնյալ Բուդդայի պատկերն արտասանեց. "Ըստ Իմ պատվիրանի հարգիր ապագան: Կանգնած անցյալի պաշտպանությանը, հայացքդ ուղղիր արևածագին":
Հիշեք, թե ինչպես ենք Մենք աշխատում ապագայի համար, և ձեր ամբողջ էությունն ուղղեք ապագայի՛ն: Աշխարհին օտար Ուսմունքը բերում ենք իմացության շողերում, քանզի աշխարհի լույսը մթով է պատված:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*96.* 


Ժամկետների արագացումն անհրաժեշտ է, հակառակ դեպքում խտանում է տգիտությունը: Բոլոր խոցերը խռնվել են Նոր Աշխարհի սահմանին: Մրրիկը մնացուկների կույտեր է դիզել: Տգիտության այլանդակության աչքերի մեջ արիությամբ նայելու ունակությունն արտասովոր միջոցներ է ստեղծում: Հարկ է կարողանալ, վերջապես, ցույց տալ պետքական մարդկանց տարբերությունը: Ինչու՞ ունակ մարդիկ պետք է կործանվեն նախախնամությունների շղթաների մեջ:
Պետք է հարցնել երեխաներին, կարո՞ղ են արդյոք նրանք հետ կանգնել ամբոխի աչքերում անմիտ երևալու վախից:  Պատրա՞ստ են արդյոք հանուն Նոր Աշխարհի հրաժարվել սեփական հարմարավետությունից: Պետք է հարցնել խստորեն, քանզի արտահայտված կրակը քամուց չի վախենում: 
Նվիրվածությունն անդունդների վրայով է անց կացնում, բայց բայց զգոնության թրթիռը պետք է թևավորի այդ նվիրվածությանը:



- - - - - - -



*97.* 


Ճանապարհին փթած ծառի տակ մի հանգստացիր: Կյանքում հանգած գիտակցությամբ մարդկանց մի դիպչիր: Գիտակցության չզարգացածությունն այնքան վարակիչ չէ, որքան հանգած գիտակցությունները: Հանգած գիտակցությունն իսկական վամպիր է: Տգետ գիտակցության անդունդը դրսից անհնար է սնուցել: Հատկապես այդ մարդիկ են հիվանդագին կերպով խմում ուրիշների էներգիան: Նրանցից հետո հոգնածությունն անչափելի է: Ինչպես գարշահոտություն, պետք է շրջանցել նրանց, խուսափելով քայքայման հոսանքներից: Դժվար է տարբերել չզարգացածության և հանգչելու սահմանը: Բայց մի որակ անկասկած կլինի: Չզարգացածությանը կարող է ուղեկցել նվիրվածության թրթիռը, բայց հանգած հրաբխի խառնարանը լիքն է մոխրով ու ծծումբով: Ուսմունքը չի հրաժարվում էներգիա ծախսել չզարգացածության վրա, բայց կա հանգածության աստիճան, երբ անդունդն այլևս նոր նյութով չես լցնի: Միայն արհավիրքն իր անսպասելիության սարսափով կարող է հալեցնել քարացած լավան:
Հիշեք գիտակցության գանձի մասին: Տիեզերքի նյութի թրթիռն արթնացող գիտակցության բաբախյուն է դրսևորում: Հենց իմացության ծիածանն է հոսում գիտակցության թրթիռից: Անտեսանելի ակունքի տեսանելի գետը:
Անցյալի բոլոր փորձով և ապագայի բոլոր նվաճումներով հիշեք գիտակցության մասին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*98.* 


Ցուրտ ժամանակ նույնիսկ շունն է տաքացնում: Անասելի քիչ են մարդիկ, հետևաբար նույնիսկ խղճուկ թշնամիներին չի կարելի հեռու վանել, եթե նրանց մեջ դեռ չի ծլարձակել ոգու բջիջը:
Կուզենայի հիշեցնել, որ Օրհնյալն ուշադրության էր արժանացնում նույնիսկ թշնամիներին: Այս գիրքը կարդացվում է համայնքի շեմին: Մտնողին պետք է նախազգուշացնել նրա բոլոր տարակուսանքների մասին: Հաճախ թվում է, որ հակասություններն անլուծելի են: Բայց ճամփորդ, ու՞ր են հակասությունները, երբ միայն ուղենիշների առատություն ենք տեսնում: Անդունդը խոչընդոտվում է սարով, և սարն էլ ծովով է սահմանափակվում: Սարերում հագնելու համար նախատեսված կոշիկները ծովի համար պիտանի չեն: Բայց չէ՞ որ ներս մտնողներն իրենց սպառազինությունը ստիպված են փոխել ամեն ժամ: Ոչ միայն արագաշարժություն, ոչ միայն մտքի արագություն, այլ նաև զենքերը փոխելու փորձ է անհրաժեշտ: Այնքան էլ հեշտ չէ ընտելանալ զենքերը փոխելուն: Սեփականության զգացմունքի կողքին կանգնած է սովորությունը, և հարմարվածությունն առարկաների հանդեպ դժվար է փոխարինել գիտակցության հանդեպ հարմարվածությամբ: Մակերեսային մտածողության համար համարյա բառախաղ է ստացվում, բայց և այնպես լավ կլիներ, որ ժողովուրդների ճակատագրերը կառավարողները տարբերությունը հասկանայի՛ն:
Թունավորված գիտակցությունն անկարող է տարբերել ազատության և կապվածության ակնթարթները: Մարդը, որ մոլորվել է կռահումներում, թե որտեղ է ստրկությունը և որտեղ  ազատությունը, - չի կարող մտածել համայնքի մասին: Սեփական եղբոր գիտակցությունը ճնշող մարդը չի կարող մտածել համայնքի մասին: Ուսմունքն աղավաղող մարդը չի կարող մտածել համայնքի մասին: Համայնքի հիմքը մտածողության ազատությունն է և հարգանքն Ուսուցչի հանդեպ: Ընդունել Ուսուցչին նշանակում է կանգնել հրդեհը հանգցնողների շարքի մեջ: Եթե ամեն մեկն անկարգորեն սլանա աղբյուրից դեպի հրդեհի վայրը, ուրմեն աղբյուրն էլ անօգուտ ոտնակոխ կարվի:
Որքան ավելի լավ  հասկանանք գիտակցության մեջ խնայողությունը, այնքան ավելի լավ կպահպանենք "Ուսուցիչ" հասկացությունը: Չէ՞ որ Ուսուցիչը, չէ՞ որ իմացությունը, չէ՞ որ աշխարհի բարեշրջումն են լինելու դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ տանող ուղիները:
Հեռավոր աշխարհների մասին կգրենք "Անսահմանություն" գրքում: Իսկ այստեղ հիշենք, որ Համայնքի դարպասները դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ են տանում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ԵՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀԱՄԱՅՆՔ"*


*99.* 


Կնիքը՝ գաղտնիքի պահապանն է: Գաղտնիքը գոյություն է ունեցել բոլոր ժամանակներում: Որտեղ քիչ է գիտելիքը, այնտեղ էլ գաղտնիքն է: Սարսափազդու է մտածել, որ գիտակցության հայտնի որակ չի տարբերվում քարե դարի մակարդակից: Օտար, այլ ոչ մարդկային մտածողությունն է, որ չի ցանկանում տեղաշարժվել; հենց այդպես, չի ցանկանում:
Ուսուցիչը կարող է գիտելիք թափել, բայց այն ավելի շատ ծառայում է տարածական հագեցմանը, հետևաբար ուսուցանողը միայնակ չէ, նույնիսկ առանց տեսանելի աշակերտների: Համայնքին մոտեցողներ, հիշե՛ք սա: Հիշեք չհուսահատվելու գաղտնիքը:
Ապագայի գաղտնիքն ընկած է տարերային նպատակասլացության մեջ: Հրաբխի ժայթքումը չի կարող հետաձգվել, ինչպես նաև չի կարող մի կողմ դրվել Ուսմունքը: Ժամանակի հրամանագիրն ուշացում չի ունենում՝ կլցվի՞ արդյոք այն գիտակցության թասի մեջ, թե՞ կհամբարձվի տարածություն: Չի կարելի հաշվել, թե անձնական գիտակցությունը կամ տարածության բազմապատկիչը երբ են առավել կարևոր: Եվ այն րոպեին, երբ ամենամոտ կանգնածը չի լսում, տարածության արձագանքը որոտում է: Հետևաբար մի՛ հուսահատվեք, երբ Համայնքին եք մոտենում:
"Կոչ" գիրքը խոչընդոտներ չուներ: "Պայծառացում" գիրքը նման է քարի: "Համայնք" գիրքը նման է մրրիկից առաջ նավարկողի, երբ ամեն առագաստի և ամեն պարանի մեջ կյանք է ամփոփված:
Համայնքի դրսևորումը նման է քիմիական միացման, հետևաբար եղեք մաքուր, եղեք խորաթափանց և մոռացեք հերքման շղթաները: Հերքումով և արգելքով մի կրկնօրինակեք բռնակալներին ու խավարամիտներին: Տգիտությամբ ու սնապարծությամբ մի նմանվեք ոսկեզոծ տխմարների:
Իհարկե, համայնքը չի թույլատրի գողի առկայությունը, որը գողությամբ սեփականության վատագույն տեսակն է հաստատում: Ցուցաբերեք խստություն, կարողացեք հարգել գաղտնիքն այնպես, որ նույնիսկ ինքներդ ձեզ չկրկնեք ժամկետը՝ ինչպես ալիքն է ընդունում քարին միայն մեկ անգամ:



- - - - - - -



*100.* 


Հասկացեք Ուսմունքը; հասկացեք, առանց Ուսմունք անհնար է շեմն անցնել: Պետք է միշտ պնդել այս բանաձևը, քանզի կյանքում շատ բան առանց Ուսմունք է արվում: Ուսմունքը պետք է զարդարի ամեն արարք և ամեն խոսք: Նրբերանգը, սքանչելի կտորի նման, կզարդարի խոսքի հետևանքը: Ըստ հետևանքների պետք է դատել ուղերձի որակի մասին: Պետք է ընտելանալ, որ ուղերձն ինքը կարող է անհասկանալի թվալ, քանզի միայն նրա ներքին պարունակությունն է, որ վահան ունի: 
Վանելով անպետք թոթովանքը, սովորեք նշանակություն ներդնել ամեն խոսքի մեջ:
Դժվար է հրաժարվել սեփականության զգացումից, ինչպես նաև դժվար է հաղթահարել թոթովանքը:

----------

Գիտունիկ (18.11.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*101.* 


Կարողացեք ընդունել, երբ ձեզ նյութապաշտ են անվանում: Գործողություններում և մտածելակերպի մեջ նյութից հեռանալ մենք անկարող ենք: Մենք դիմում ենք միևնույն նյութի թե բարձրագույն շերտերին, և թե կոպտագույն տեսակներին: Գիտականորեն կարելի է ցույց տալ այդ փոխհարաբերությունները: Նաև գիտականորեն կարելի է ապացուցել, թե ինչպես է մեր մտածողության որակն ազդում նյութի վրա: 
Էգոիստական մտածելակերպը հրապուրում է նյութի ցածրագույն շերտերին, քանզի մտածողության այդ տեսակը մեկուսացնում է օրգանիզմը՝ ինչպես միայնակ մագնիսը չի կարող ձգել իր լարումից ավելի: Այլ բան է, երբ մտածողությունն արտադրվում է համաշխարհային մաշտաբով, ստացվում է ասես մագնիսների խումբ, և կարող է բարձրագույն շերտեր մտնելու հնարավորություն առաջանալ:
Ավելի լավ սա կարելի է ուսումնասիրել մտածողության որակը գրանցող զգայուն սարքի վրա: Կարելի է տեսնել վերևից իջնող կամ մութ գոլորշու մեջ սուզված պարույրներ, - մտածողության նյութականության առավել իրազննական ուսուցանումը ներքին կարողության անհրաժեշտ որակի դեպքում: Այդ պարզ դրսևորումները երկակի նշանակություն են ցուցադրում. առաջինը՝ նրանք երևան են հանում անգետներին, որոնք նյութը պատկերացնում են որպես քարացած և գիտակցության սկզբի հետ ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունեցող ինչ-որ բան; երկրորդը՝ կարևոր են որոնողների համար, ովքեր իրենց հաշիվ են տալիս մտածողության որակի համար:
Ուսուցանելի է դիտել, թե ինչպես է միտքը վարակում տարածությունը, - կրակոցի պրոցեսի հետ նմանօրինակ մի բան է ստացվում: Փամփուշտը թռչում է հեռու, բայց ծուխը տարածվում է մթնոլորտային պայմաններին համեմատ: Մթնոլորտի խտությունը ծխին ստիպում է երկար ժամանակով շերտադարսել առավոտյան արշալույսը: Այնպես որ խնայեք ձեր մտածողությունը: Նաև սովորեք մտածել գեղեցիկ և կարճ: Շատերը տարբերություն չեն տեսնում ուղեղի ռեֆլեքսի և գործողության համար ծնված մտքի միջև:  Պետք է կարողանալ կանխարգելել ռեֆլեքսային ջղաձգումները, որոնք կիսագիտակցվածության են բերում: Ռեֆլեքսային գործունեության զարգացումը հարբեցողության է նման: 
Հանայնքին հասնում են հստակ մտածողությամբ: Վառ, անփոխանցելի պատասխանատվությունը մտածողության դրսևորում է բերում: Մենք շատ ենք հոգում, որպեսզի պատասխանատվության գիտակցումը ձեզ չլքի:

----------

Գիտունիկ (22.11.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*102.* 


Ժողովրդի կրթությունը պետք է սկսել հնարավորինս վաղ հասակում երեխաների նախնական ուսուցումից: Որքան վաղ, այնքան ավելի լավ: Հավատացեք, մտքի հոգնածություն լինում է միայն անդյուրաշարժությունից: Յուրաքանչյուր մայր, մոտենալով երեխայի օրորոցին, թող ասի կրթության առաջին բանաձևը՝ դու ամեն ինչ կարող ես: Պետք չեն արգելքներ; նույնիսկ վնասակարը չարգելել, այլ ավելի լավ է ուշադրությունը շեղել առավել օգտակարի և հրապուրիչի վրա: Ա՛յն դաստիարակությունը կլինի լավագույնը, որը կկարողանա մեծարել բարիքի հրապուրանքը: Ընդ որում պետք չէ խեղել սքանչելի Պատկերները, իրբ թե հանուն մանկական անգիտության մի՛ նսեմացրեք երեխաներին: Ամուր հիշեք, որ իսկական գիտությունը միշտ կանչող է, կարճ է, ճշգրիտ է և սքանչելի է: Անհրաժեշտ է, որ ընտանիքներում գոնե կրթության հասկացման սաղմ լինի: Յոթ տարեկանից հետո երեխան արդեն շատ բան է կորցնում: Սովորաբար երեք տարեկանից հետո օրգանիզմը լիքն է ընկալումներով: Ուղղորդողի ձեռքն արդեն առաջին քայլի հետ պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնի և մատնացույց անի հեռավոր աշխարհները: Երիտասարդ աչքը պետք է զգա անսահմանությունը: Հատկապես աչքը պետք է ընտելանա հնարավոր համարել Անսահմանությունը: 
Նաև անհրաժեշտ է, որ խոսքը ճշգրիտ միտք արտահայտի: Վտարվում է սուտը, կոպտությունն ու ծաղրը: Դավաճանությունն անթույլատրելի է նույնիսկ սաղմնային վիճակում: "Մեծերի պես" աշխատելը խրախուսվում է: Մինչև երեք տարեկան հասակը միայն գիտակցությունը հեշտությամբ կարող է ամբողջովին ընդգրկել համայնքը: Շատ սխալական է մտածել, որ երեխային պետք է տալ իր սեփական իրերը, քանզի երեխան հեշտությամբ կարող է հասկանալ, թե ինչպես իրերը կարող են ընդհանուր լինել:
Գիտակցելը՝ "ամեն ինչ կարող եմ", - պարծենկոտություն չէ, այլ ընդամենն ապարատի գիտակցում: Ամենախեղճն անգամ կարող է դեպի Անսահմանություն տանող լար գտնել, քանզի ամեն աշխատանք իր որակի մեջ կողպեքներ է բացում:

----------

Գիտունիկ (22.11.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*103*. 


Դպրոցներն ամբողջովին իմացության պատվար պետք է լինեն: Ամեն դպրոց, սկսած ամենանախնականից, պետք է կենդանի շղթայի օղակ լինի մինչև ամենաբարձրագույնը բոլոր ուսումնարանների միջև: Ճանաչումը պետք է համալրվի ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում: Պետք է սովորեցնել կիրառական գիտելիքներին, առանց պատմական ու փիլիսոփայական գիտություններից կտրելու: Մտածելու արվեստը զարգացած պետք է լինի ամեն աշխատավորի մեջ: Միայն այդ ժամանակ նա կարող է հասկանալ կատարելագործվելու ուրախությունը և օգտագործել իր ազատ ժամանակը:



- - - - - - -



*104.* 


Ամեն դպրոց պետք է իսկական կրթական միավորում լինի: Դպրոցների ներքո պետք է լինի օգտակար թանգարան, որի գործունեությանը պետք է մասնակցեն հենց իրենք աշակերտները: Պետք է լինի կոոպերատիվ, և աշակերտներին պետք է սովորեցնել նաև այդպիսի համագործակցությանը: Պետք է տեղի ունենան արվեստի ամեն տեսակների դրսևորումներ: Առանց գեղեցկության ուղիների կրթություն լինել չի կարող:



- - - - - - -



*105.* 


Ուսուցումն ամենահաճելի ժամը կլինի, երբ ուսուցիչը գնահատի սովորողների ունակությունները: Միայն ունակությունները ճանաչելը թույլ կտա արդարացիորեն վերաբերվել ապագա աշխատողներին: Հաճախ ուսանողներն իրենք չեն հասկանում իրենց կոչումը: Ուսուցիչը, որպես ընկեր, ուղղորդում է նրանց լավագույն ուղղությամբ: Ոչ մի բռնություն կիրառելի չէ դպրոցներում: Միայն համոզմունքը կարող է պատշաճ լինել իմացությանը: Ավելի շատ փորձեր, ավելի շատ զրույցներ, այնքա՜ն ուրախություն կա սեփական ուժերը ներդնելու մեջ: Փոքրերը սիրում են "մեծերի" աշխատանքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*106.* 


Երբ ընտանիքն անկարող է, ուրեմն թող դպրոցը սովորեցնի մաքրությանն ամբողջ ապրելակերպի մեջ: Կեղտն աղքատությունից չէ, այլ տգիտությունից: Մաքրությունը կյանքում՝ սրտի մեջ մաքրության նախադուռն է: Ուրեմն ո՞վ չի ցանկանում, որպեսզի ժողովուրդը մաքուր լինի: Պետք է սարքավորել դպրոցներն այնպես, որպեսզի նրանք կյանքի զարդարման բուծարաններ լինեն: Ամեն առարկա կարող է կշռադատվել սիրով: Ամեն իր պետք է երջանիկ կյանքի մասնակից դառնա: Կոոպերացիան կօգնի ձև գտնել ամեն առօրեականության համար: Որտեղ մենակ անկարելի է լուծում գտնել, այնտեղ կօգնի համայնքը: Ոչ թե բռնցքամարտերը, այլ արարիչները երկրի հպարտությունը կդառնան:



 - - - - - - -



*107.* 


Դպրոցը պետք է ոչ միայն տա սեր գրքի հանդեպ, այն պետք է սովորեցնի նաև կարդալ, և վերջինն առաջինից ավելի հեշտ չէ: Գրքի մեջ խորամուխ լինելու համար պետք է կարողանալ կենտրոնացնել միտքը: Ոչ թե աչքը, այլ ուղեղն ու սիրտն են կարդում: Շատ տներում գիրքը հարգարժան տեղ չի գրավում: Համայնքի պարտականությունն է հաստատել գիրքը որպես տան ընկեր: Կոոպերատիվը, նախ և առաջ, ունի գրադարակ, որի բովանդակությունը շատ լայնածավալ է: Կպատմվեն հայրենիքի արժեքների և նրա կապերի մասին աշխարհի հետ; կցուցադրվեն հերոսները, ստեղծագործողներն ու աշխատավորները: Թե  պատվի ու պարտքի հասկացությունները, և թե մերձավորի հանդեպ պարտականությունները կամրապնդվեն, ինչպես նաև գթասրտությունը: Շատ են դեպի ճանաչում և բացահայտումներ հրավիրող օրինակները:



- - - - - - -



*108.* 


Դպրոցը կօգնի հարգել օգտակար հայտնագործությունները, բայց կփրկի մեքենայական ստրկությունից: Յուրաքանչյուր ստրկություն կոչնչացվի, որպես մթի նախանշան: Ուսուցինչ առաջնորդող խրատատու կլինի՝ ընկեր, որպեսզի ցույց տա ամենակարճ և լավագույն ճանապարհը: Ոչ թե բռնության դրսևորում, այլ կոչի ժպիտ: Բայց, եթե կյանքի դպրոցներ է ներթափանցել դավաճանությունը, ուրեմն ամենախիստ դատապարտումը վերջ կդնի այդպիսի խելացնորությանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*109.* 


Դպրոցները կհասկանան, թե որտեղ է ալարկոտությունը, որտեղ է բնավորության արտասովոր կառուցվածքը, որտեղ է խելացնորությունը և որտեղ է անհրաժեշտ ըմբռնումը:



- - - - - - -



*110.* 


Դասավանդման առարկաների մեջ թող տրվեն աստղագիտության հիմունքները, բայց նշանավորելով այն որպես դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ տանող նախադուռ: Այդպես դպրոցներն առաջին մտքերը կսերմանեն հեռավոր աշխարհներում կյանքի մասին: Տարածությունը կկենդանանա, աստղաքիմիան և ճառագայթները կլրացնեն պատկերացումը Տիեզերքի մեծության մասին: Երիտասարդ սրտերն իրենց մրջյուն չեն զգա երկրի կեղևի վրա, այլ ոգու կրողներ և պատասխանատուներ մոլորակի համար: Կասեցնում ենք ուշադրությունը դպրոցների վրա, քանզի նրանց շնորհիվ է հաստատվելու համագործակցությունը: Առանց համագործակցության ստեղծագործում չի լինի: Չի լինի պետության և միության ամրություն, երբ իշխում է հնամաշ ինքնությունը:



- - - - - - -



*111.* 


Շատ եմ նախազգուշացրել ընդդեմ ինքնության: Տգիտության այդ դժնդակ քույրը սպանում և հանգցնում է լավագույն կրակները: Կոոպերատիվների ստեղծման ներքո ինքնության մասին հիշատակումն անհարիր մի համարեք: Ընդհակառակը, յուրաքանչյուր կանոնագիրք պետք է գրել ոչ թե սեփական անձի, այլ ուրիշների համար: Տարբեր անվանումների մեջ ընկեր բառն ամենասրտառուչը կլինի: Հատկապես սիրտը չի ընդունում ինքնությունը: Սիրտն ապրում է անձնանվիրվածությամբ: Սիրտն ամուր է այն ժամանակ, երբ, չմտածելով իր մասին, ապագայի մասին է հոգում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*112.* 


Ամենաօգտակարն է սիրո քնքշությունը պարքի խստության հետ զուգակցել կարողանալը: Նոր կյանքը չի սարսափում հակադրումներից: Նոր կյանքը չի ճնշելու մեկ լծի տակ, այլ տալու է ընկալման լայնություն: Մարդկանց հարիր չէ նստել սարյակաբներում: Ժամանակն է ճանաչել մոլորակը և օգնել նրան: Հաշվարկները, թե քանի տարի հետո է հանգչելու Արևը, մեզ հանգստացնել չեն կարող: Բազմաթիվ տարբեր պայմաններ կարող են տապալել ցանկացած հաշվարկ: Չի կարելի մոռանալ նաև այն, որ մարդիկ կարող են ատամնախեղդ անել իրար: Երկիրը ողողող չարության ներքո այդպիսի նկատառումը չի կարելի մոռանալ:



- - - - - - -



*113.* 


Շահախնդրությունը կոպիտ տգիտություն է: Միայն իսկական համագործակցությունը կարող է փրկել այդպիսի չարորակ քոսկեղից: Շահամոլն իր դեմքին ունի դրոշմ: Նա  գործակից չէ սրտին, դառն է նրա ճակատագրի թասը: Եվ Նուրբ Աշխարհն էլ շահամոլի համար տանջանքների աղբյուր է միայն: 



- - - - - - -



*114.* 


Մարդիկ ուսումնասիրում են մեղուների, մրջյունների, կապիկների կյանքը; մարդիկ զարմանում են չվող թռչունների վրա, նրանց չվասյան բարեկազմությանը, և սակայն երկրային կյանքի բարելավման համար համապատասխան եզրակացություններ չեն անում: Բնական պատմությունը դպրոցներում պետք է դասավանդվի հնարավորինս լիարժեք ու հրապուրիչ: Բուսական և կենդանական արքայությունների օրինակների վրա պետք է աշխատել հասկացնել, թե ինչպիսի գանձեր են ներդրված մարդու մեջ: Եթե համեմատաաբար ցածր օրգանիզմները զգում են գոյության հիմքերը, ուրեմն մարդն առավել ևս պետք է ճիգեր ներդնի հաջողության հասնելու համար: Շատ արժեքավոր օրինակներ են դրսևորված ամենուր: Սկսած ամենաառաջին դասերից աշակերտները թող ուրախանան կյանքի հրաշքներին: Ինչպես նաև թող հասկանան, թե ինչպես վարվել թռիչքների և պայծառալսության հետ: Այդպես պայծառալսությունը բնական պայման կդառնա: Նաև Նուրբ Աշխարհն ուսումնասիրելի կդառնա նուրբ էներգիաների կողքին: Չի լինի բաժանում ֆիզիկականի և մետաֆիզիկականի, քանզի եթե ամեն ինչ գոյություն ունի, ուրեմն շոշափելի է և ճանաչելի: Վերջապես կվերանան սնահավատություններն ու նախապաշարմունքները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*115.* 


Ոչ ոք չի հանդգնում ընդվզել դպրոցների դեմ, բայց քչերն են մտածում նրանց բարելավման մասին: Դպրոցական առարկաները չեն վերանայվում տարիներ շարունակ, այն ժամանակ երբ հայտնագործությունները չեն հապաղում: Նոր տվյալները սլանում են ամեն կողմից, և երկնային ոլորտները, և օվկիանոսների խորքերը, և բարձունքների գանձերն իրենց մասին հրաշալի տեղեկություններ են պատմում: Պետք է շտապել, հակառակ դեպքում պեղումները կփոխեն պայմանական պատմության տվյալները: Նոր դպրոցներում պետք է հանել արգելքները, որպեսզի տեսանելի լինի իրականությունը, որը հրաշալի է, եթե ճշմարիտ է ցուցադրված: Լայնածավա՛լ է մտավոր մրցույթների դաշտը: 



- - - - - - -



*116.* 


Զերծ պահեք երեխաներին ամեն կեղծ բանից, զերծ պահեք վատ երաժշտությունից; զերծ պահեք հայհոյախոսությունից; զերծ պահեք կեղծ մրցույթներից; զերծ պահեք ինքնության հաստստումից, առավել ևս որ պետք է սեր պատվաստել մշտական գիտելիքների հանդեպ: Մկանները չպետք է խցանեն միտքն ու սիրտը: Ո՞ր սիրտն է սիրում բռնցքի հարվածները:



- - - - - - -



*117.* 


Անմտություն է մտածել, որ քրտինքը միայն ֆիզիկական երևույթ է: Մտավոր աշխատանքի ժամանակ ծագում է հատուկ արտահոսք, որն արժեքավոր է տարածությունը լցնելու համար: Եթե մարմնի քրտինքը կարող է պարարտացնել հողը, ոգու քրտինքը, Արևի ճառագայթների մեջ քիմիականորեն փոխակերպվելով, վերականգնում է պրանան: Աշխատանքը՝ Լույսի պսակն է: Անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի դպրոցի աշակերտը հիշի աշխատանքի, որպես տիեզերքի գործոնի նշանակությունը: Աշխատանքի հետևանքը կլինի հաստատուն գիտակցությունը: Վառ ընդգծել է պետք աշխատանքային մթնոլորտը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*118.* 


Կարող են հարցնել. "Ուսուցչի ինչպիսի՞ հատկանիշներ գնահատել": Դուք արդեն գիտեք գործողության որակի մասին և կարող եք գործողության հանդեպ նոր մոտեցումներ կիրառել: Պետք է նախընտրել այն ուսուցչին, որը նոր ճանապարհներով է գնում: Նրա ամեն խոսք, նրա ամեն արարք իր վրա նորության անմոռանալի դրոշմ է կրում: Այդ տարբերությունը կանչող հզորություն է ստեղծում: Ոչ թե ընդօրինակող, ոչ թե մեկնաբան, այլ նոր հանքերի հզոր քարտաշ: Պետք է որպես հիմք ընդունել նորարարության կոչը: Լինում են ժամանակներ, երբ կարելի է միայն առաջ ընթանալ: Պահպանենք կամքի կանչն անընդմեջ վազքի մեջ և չհապաղենք անդունդի վրա:
Կյանքի կառուցողներին պետք է ասել, որ գտնեն խոսքեր, կոփված նոր անհրաժեշտությամբ: Ամեն ժամի նոր լինելու գիտակցումը կխթանի:
Ցույց տվեք մարդկանց, թե ինչպիսի երջանկություն է հավերժ նոր լինելը: Եվ Նոր Աշխարհի ամեն էլեկտրոն նոր հզորություն կտա: Հասկացեք նոր կանչի հզորությունը: Դուք կարող եք կիրառել այն ձեր ամեն օրվա կյանքում:
Դուք շատ լավ գիտեք, որ ես խոսում եմ կիրառման մասին:



- - - - - - -



*119.* 


Ճշմարիտ եք մտածում, որ առանց տեխնիկայի նվաճումների անհնար է համայնքը: Ամեն համայնք տեխնիկական սարքավորումների կարիք ունի, և Մեր Համայնքն էլ չի կարելի պատկերացնել առանց կյանքի հեշտացման: Անհրաժեշտ են գիտության նվաճումները կիրառելու դրսևորված հնարավորություններ, հակառակ դեպքում մենք փոխադարձ բեռ կդառնանք: Որպես ռեալիստ-պրակտիկներ, Մենք կարող են խիզախորեն պնդել այդ: Ավելին, Մենք կարող ենք համառորեն հանդիմանել բոլոր կեղծ-ռեալիստներին: Նսեմացրած գիտությունն ու կուրությունը նրանց խանգարում են հասնել նրան, ինչին ձգտում են:
Ճիշտ ինչպես փարիսեցիները հնում, նրանք թաքցնում են իրենց վախն այն բանն ընդունելու առջև, ինչն ուրիշներին ակնհայտ է արդեն: Չենք սիրում տգետներին, չենք սիրում բարեշրջման հնարավորությունները սարսափահար ոտնահարող վախկոտներին:
Կրակներ հանգցնողներ, լուսատյացներ, մեկ չէ՞ արդյոք, թե որ կողմից եք դուք սողու՛մ: Դուք ցանկանում եք մարել իմացության կրակը, բայց տգետ համայնքը՝ բանտ է, քանզի համայնքն ու տգիտությունն անհամատեղելի են: Պետք է գիտենալ: Ոչ թե հավատացեք, այլ գիտցե՛ք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*120.* 


Մենք պատրաստ ենք աջակցել յուրաքանչյուր գյուտարարի, քանզի նույնիսկ ամենափոքր գյուտարարը ջանում է բարելավում ներդնել կյանքի մեջ և հոգում է էներգիայի խնայողություն ցուցաբերել: Ուսուցիչը տեսնում է էներգիայի պահպանման վերաբերյալ հոգսն ու երաշխավորությունը: Այդ համառ խնայողությունը թույլ է տալիս վստահել աշակերտին: Իհարկե, այդ խնայողությունը հեռու է ժլատությունից: Ընտիր զինվորներին խնայող զորավարը գիտակից է գործում: Յուրաքանչյուր հնարավորություն մեր զինվորն է, բայց իրերը պետք է համախմբչորեն հասկանալ:
Որքան շրջահայաց պետք է լինել հայտնագործությունների ժամանակ, որպեսզի նրանք չզրկվեն իրենց ուղիղ նպատակահարմարությունից: Թող համաշխարհային բարեշրջման գիտակցությունը մեզ օգնի գտնել հարկավոր նետերը: Ձեր ականջները պետք է լսեն բարեշրջման քայլերը, և ձեր վճռականությունը չպետք է խաբվի:
Որքա՜ն վատ է գյուտարարի անփութությունը, որքա՜ն կործանիչ է չմտածված արձագանքը, որքա՜ն աններելի է տգիտության սխալը:
Հանաշխարհային չափանիշներով դատել գյուտարարի աշխատանքը մենք կարող ենք միայն համաշխարհային բարեշրջման ուղղությունը գիտակցելով: Դժվար է հասկանալ զարգացման շարժընթացի օրենքների կիրառելիությունը, քանի դեռ չենք յուրացրել նյութի հիմքերը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*121.* 


Տեխնիկայի կողմից աջակցություն ստացած նոր գիտակցությունը հզոր նկրտումներ կտա դեպի իմացությունը: Հատկապես համայնքը պետք է բարեշրջականության ամենազգոն ապարատը լինի: Հատկապես գիտակից համայնքում ոչ ոք չի կարող պնդել ընդունված աշխարհաուսումնասիրության մասին: Ամեն բութ խոչընդոտ դեն է նետվում կոլեկտիվի սուր թրթիռներով: Ավարտվածության մասին ակնարկն անգամ անհնար է դարձնում համայնքում գտնվելը: Ո՞վ կընդունի բթության դրոշմը:
Որդը չի սահմանափակի մթի իր անցումները՝ իսկ դուք, դեպի Անսահմանություն նայողներ, չե՛ք կարող որդի նմանվել:
Ձեզանից ոմանց ոչ կատարյալ հնարամտությունն անտեսանելի ճառագայթներ և անլսելի ռիթմեր է որսացել: Կոպիտ երևակայությամբ, կոպիտ գործիքներով այնուհանդերձ որոշ տիեզերական հոսանքներ որսացել եք: Բայց չէ՞ որ հիմարն անգամ կհասկանա, որ երևակայությունը կարելի է նրբացնել և գործիքներն էլ կարելի է կատարելագործել: Ելնելով ինքնակատարելագործականությունից, կհասնեք մինչև Անսահմանություն: Շարունակելու եմ պնդել կատարելագործման հնարավորությունների մասին, քանի դեռ ամենակարծրամիտն անգամ չի ամաչել իր սահմանափակությունից:
Չի կարող լինել համայնքի՝ սեփական գիտակցությունը սահմանափակող անդամ, հակառակ դեպքում նա կնմանվի հին Չինաստանի կանանց ոտքերին: Նույնպես սովորույթի տգիտությունն էր հրահրում այդ այլանդակությունը:
Համայնքի ինչպիսի՞ անդամ կարող է թաքնվել սնոտիապաշտության բորբոսի տակ: Չէ՞ որ այլևս ոչ ոք չի օգտվում խղճուկ, նախնադարյան շոգեքարշից, նաև ոչ ոք չի կարող մնալ իրականության մանկական ըմբռնման ներքո:
Մանկական նյութապաշտությունը ժողովրդի համար թմրախոտ կդառնա, բայց լուսավորված իմացությունը հաղթանակի սանդուղք կլինի:
Առանց հերքումների, առանց սնահավատության, առանց վախի կընթանաք դեպի իսկական համայնք: Առանց հրաշքների կգտնեք հստակ իրականությունը և փորձարարի քլունգով կբացեք փակ ընդերքները: Սիրեցեք իմացության անվախությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*122.* 


Պետք է մատնանշել պահանջվող գիտելիքի որակի մասին: Գիտելիքն անպայմանական պետք է լինի: Ամեն պայմանական, շղթայված գիտություն անուղղելի վնաս է հասցնում: Էլեմենտների ազատ համակցումն անհավանական, նոր նվաճումներ կտա:
Ո՞վ կարող է քիմիկոսին կարգադրել օգտվել էլեմենտների միայն մեկ խմբից: Ո՞վ կարող է պատմաբանին ու փիլիսոփային ստիպել չանդրադառնալ պատմական փաստերին: Ո՞վ կարող է հրամայել նկարչին միայն մեկ գույն օգտագործել: Գիտելիքին ամեն ինչն է բաց:
Իմացության շրջաններում միակ առավելությունը կլինի մեծ համոզվածությունն ու հրապուրչությունը: Եթե ցանկանում եք հրապուրել ձեր գիտելիքով, դարձրեք այն հրապուրիչ, հրապուրիչ այնքան, որպեսզի երեկվա գրքերը չորացած տերևներ թվան: Համոզվածության հաղթանակը կազատի անտանելի արգելքներից: 
Ամենաշատը հոգացեք աշակերտների կյանքից վտարել արգելքները: Համայնքի անդամների համար դա առավել հեշտ է, քանզի նրանց գիրքը կարող է առանձնապես հրապուրիչ և ոգեշնչող լինել: Իհարկե, գրագրի ձեռագիր շարադրությունը համայնքին անտանելի է: Խղճուկ տառակերը կվանի յուրաքանչյուրին, ով գեղեցկության հանդեպ անճաշակ վերաբերմունք չի հանդուրժում: Համայնքի շուրջ պետք է ոգեշնչվածություն լինի: 
Բույսերը դեպի լույսն են ձգվում՝ նախնական գիտակցության այդ օրենքն անվիճարկելի է: Քայլեք անվիճարկելիության ճանապարհով և կառուցեք կյանքը: Ոչինչ վերացական չկա, և կյանքը ներծծում է յուրաքանչյուր միտք: Ուրեմն իսկական իրականության իրապաշտներ եղեք: 



- - - - - - -



*123.* 


Կոլեկտիվիզմն ու դիալեկտիվիզմը՝ մատերիալիզմի մասին մտածելու դեպքում երկու ձեռնարկներ են: Մատերիալիզմն իր էությամբ, չշրջանցելով կյանքի և ոչ մի երևույթ, մի առանձնահատուկ շարժունակություն է ներկայացնում: Ուսուցիչը միայն անհրաժեշտ նշաձողերն է դրսևորում: Մտածելով ցույց տրված ուղիներով, կարելի է դրույթները զարգացնել: Մատերիալիզմը պետք է զարգացնել այն աստիճան, որպեսզի մեր ժամանակի բոլոր գիտական նվաճումները կարողանան հիմնափոխորեն մտնել ոգեշնչված մատերիալիզմ հասկացողության մեջ:
Մենք խոսում էինք նուրբ մարմինների մասին, մագնիսների մասին, աուրայի լուսարձակման մասին, յուրաքանչյուր առարկայի ուսումնասիրման մասին, զգայունակության տեղաշարժման մասին, կշռելիության փոփոխության մասին, նյութի մի շերտի՝ մյուսի միջով անցնելու մասին, միտքը տարածության միջով ուղարկելու մասին, տարածությունը ցեմենտավորելու մասին, կենտրոնների զգացողության մասին, "նյութ" բառը հասկանալու մասին: Շատ անտեսանելի բաներ, սարքերի կողմից անորսալի, պետք է  պարունակեն նրանք, ովքեր ցանկանում են տեխնիկան կյանք ներմուծել: Գաղափարական փսլինքները պետք է փոխարինել ամուր գիտակցությամբ:
Մենք՝ Ոգու Կրողներս իրավունք ունենք պահանջել նյութի հանդեպ հարգանք և ճանաչում:
Բարեկամներս, նյութը ոչ թե գոմաղբ է, այլ այն, ինչը շողարձակում է հնարավորություններով: Մարդու կարիքները՝ նյութը արհամարհելուց են: Շքեղ հավաքատեղեր են սարքված, բայց գիտելիքին հիմն չի երգվում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*124.* 


Հարցնում են. ինչպե՞ս ձեռնամուխ լինել Ուսմունքին: Չէ՞ որ դրա համար պետք է վերածնել գիտակցությունը: Իհարկե, գիտակցությունը վերածնվում է Ուսմունքից հետո: Սկզբի համար պետք է գիտակցությունը բացել և լվանալ: Իսկ գիտակցությունը բացվում է կամքով և ընդամենը մեկ ակնթարթում: Ցանկացե՛ք բացել ձեր գիտակցությունը:



- - - - - - -



*125.* 


Իմ երիտասարդ բարեկամներ, նորից դուք հավաքվել եք հանուն ուսմունքի և նորից ձեզ մոտ հյուրաշատ երեկո է ստացվել: Այնինչ ասվել և կրկնվել է, որ Ուսմունքի մասին զրույցի ժամը զերծ լինի քաղքենիական ասեկոսներից: Թող այդ ժամն ավելի հազվադեպ լինի, բայց նրա որակն անհրաժեշտ է պահպանել: Դուք մոտենում եք ծակուծուկերով, դուք հաղթահարում եք աշխատանքային օրվա հոգնածությունը, դուք կրում եք մասնիկն ընդհանուր բարիքի, բայց ծանոթ շինության վաստակած իրերը կոտրում են ձեր նպատակասլացությունը և դուք աննկատելիորեն փոշոտ կենվորներ եք դառնում: Բավական չէ դա, ձեզանից մեկնումեկը նկատում է տեղի ունեցածը և դառնում է կամավոր վերակացու և սուզվում է փոքրոգի դժգոհության մեջ: Զրույցի կտորը պատռված է և սկսվում է անարժան կարկատանքը: Մենք խնդրում ենք ձեզ, գոնե մեկ ժամ, գիտակցաբար պատասխանատու մարդիկ լինել: Եթե շաբաթական մեկ ժամը դժվար է ձեզ համար, ուրեմն ավելի լավ է հավաքվեք տասնչորս օրը մեկ: Այդ ժամի ընթացքում կարողացեք բացառել ամեն հուզող բան, գազանի սովորույթները, ծխելը, ուտելիքը, գինին, մանր բամբասանքները, մանր գործերի քննարկումները, դատապարտումն ու զայրույթը: Հավաքվելով, մի քանի րոպե նստեք լռության մեջ:  Իսկ եթե ձեզանից ինչ-որ մեկը գիտակցությունը լուսավորելու միջոց չի գտնի, ուրեմն թող լուռ դուրս գա ցրտի ու մթի մեջ: Մենք ամեն տեսակի բռնի մոգության թշնամի ենք, բայց գիտակցության բնական հսկողությունը պետք է իրական կառուցումների պայման դառնա: Չէ՞ որ գոնե մեկ ժամով կարելի է հրաժարվել անձնական փորձերից: Իսկ եթե դժվար է դա, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս կարող եք մտածել գիտակցության աճի և հաջողության մասին: Եզը գիտի, թե ինչպես ծամի, բայց մարսողությունից վեր նա չի աճում: Գործադրեք լարում զրույցներին գեղեցկություն, պարզություն ու մաքրություն տալու համար:
Իմացության ամենաանսպասելի խնդիրները, գեղեցկության ամենահամարձակ պատկերները թող ձեզ դուրս մղեն նեխած անկյուններից: Հասկացեք, ցանկանում եմ տեսնել ձեզ, գոնե ժամանակավորապես, առանձնահատուկ և ամփոփ: Կոոպերատիվ մտածողության այդ սերմերը ձեզ նվաճումների համառություն կտան: Ոչ միայն վճռականություն, այլև համառոտություն է պետք:
Կենտրոնացումը հասկացեք որպես գիտակցության փորձ: Թույլ տվեք տեսնել ձեզ գիտակցված և նպատակասլաց քայլելիս: Ասում եմ անմիջապես ի կատար ածելու համար:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*126.* 


Զգու՞մ եք սխալական արարքների պատճառած իսկական վնասները: Էգոիզմով դրդված, չե՞ք համարում արդյոք, որ վնասը, նախ և առաջ, անձամբ ձեզ է վերաբերվում: Բայց գործողությունների ոլորտում դուք մենակ չեք, իսկ ձեր ամեն քայլ վերաբերվում է նաև այն պատասխանատուներին, որոնք ընթանում են անձնվիրաբար: Շատ անուղղելի վնասներ է հասցվել թեթևամիտ հավաքույթների ժամանակ: Ուսմունքը բազում անգամներ մատնացույց է արել կոլեկտիվի կապը: Պետք է խնայել նրանց, ովքեր վտանգի են ենթարկվում հետևանքներն արագացնելու համար: Մտավորապես զգուշացեք կործանիչ, կտրուկ մթագնող տրամադրություններից: Ու նաև կհարցնեմ, սովորե՞լ եք արդյոք կարդալ Ուսմունքի գրքերը: Չկա՞ արդյոք ցանկություն կապել միտքը մի ինչ-որ սյունից: Շատ ենք սիրում գեղեցիկ ասույթներ, բայց մոռանում ենք, որ նրանցից ամեն մեկի մեջ կյանքի գին է ներդրված: 
Երեկոյան հավաքույթների համար շատ սրամիտ է նշել խոսքի արտասովոր կազմությունը կամ շատ տարօրինակ արտահայտությունը, բայց մտածեք, այդ արտահայտության ամեն տառից կախված չե՞ն արդյոք բազմաթիվ կյանքեր: Ամեն մեկի մոտ պետք է բռնկվի ժամի կարևորության գիտակցությունը, որին նա կոչված է: Երբ վաղուց խոսում էի թեթևամտության մասին, պետք էր անմիջապես գիտակցության մեջ ընդունել պահի կարևորությունը և ստիպել սեփական անձին պարունակել նաև պատասխանատվության զգացում: Գործերից դուրս, անձնական և խմբակային հաջողություններից դուրս, պետք է զգալ բարեշրջումն իր բոլոր առանձնահատկություններով: Այդպիսով, հստակ մտածեք: Ջանացեք բարվոքել հավաքույթները:



- - - - - - -



*127.* 


Երբ ամենաանգետն ու անգիտակիցը խոսում է Ուսմունքի մասին՝ դա ինչ-որ մեկ այլ համայնքային ուսմունք է թվում, - կարողացեք պատասխանել արդարացիորեն: Ասացեք. աշխատանքի և իրականության ճանաչման վրա հիմնված ամեն համայնք մարդկության կատարելագործման գործին չի խանգարում: Տիեզրքի շարժման ներքո անհնար է գտնվել թվացյալ անշարժության մեջ՝ կամ հետ, կամ առաջ: Համայնքը գիտակցող բոլոր մարդիկ ընթանում են առաջ: Եվ չեն կարող իրար անտանելի համայնքներ լինել, ինչպես քաղցի զգացումն էլ չի կարող հակադրված լինել իր տարբեր տեսակների մեջ: Ուրեմն համայնքին ընդդեմ կխոսի նա միայն, ով, մտնելով տիեզերական աղբի կազմի մեջ, սկսել է շարժվել հետ: 
Համայնքի դեռևս անփորձ անդամների մոտ դեռևս բավականին գոռոզություն ու կասկածամտություն կա, բայց Մեզ համար համայնքը կյանքի կայացած գործ է: Եվ նրա մասին Մենք կարող են խոսել երկար փորձի ամբողջ հստակությամբ: Մեզ չի վախեցնի և ոչ մի չմտածված խառնաշփոթություն, և տեսել ենք Մենք բավականին տիեզերական աղբ էլ, և պատկանել նրան չենք պատրաստվում: 
Համայնք-ընկերությունը պաշտպանելու ենք իմացության ուժերով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*128.* 


Հաճախ դուք զարմանում եք, որ Ուսուցիչը նախատեսում է ամենափոքր մանրամասները: Բայց ո՞վ է ձեզ ասել, որ այդ մանրամասները փոքր են: Հաճախ ոտքը կոտրվում է ամենաչնչին քարի պատճառով, և խոտի ցողունն էլ կարող է անդունդը նետել:
Նույնիսկ առօրեական կյանքում դուք վանում եք վտանգը մտերիմներից, մի՞թե համայնքի կյանքում ավելի հզորացած չէ աշխատակիցների կյանքի պաշտպանությունը: Բարեկամների շուրթերը չեն լռի, բայց պետք է սովորել, թե ինչպես լսել նախազգուշացման կոչը:
Փոքր բջջային կազմակերպություններում հեշտ է հարմարեցնել ուշադրությունը, բայց մարդկության համագործակցությունը պարտադրում է սովորել անսպասելի դրսևորումների: Չեմ չափազանցնում, ամեն րոպեն անբարեհաջող է, բայց այդ մշտական անբարեհաջողությանն էլ ընտելանալ չի կարելի, հակառակ դեպքում կկորչի պաշտպանողական զգոնությունը: Այո, ինչպես լեռնագագաթին նստած արծիվ, մի կորցրեք ձեր զգոնությունը: Զգոնությունը միայն վտանգներով է աճում:
Ողջու՜յն վտանգներին:



- - - - - - -



*129.* 


Զգուշացեք ոչ միայն օտար հրավերքների պարտադրվելու վերաբերյալ, այլև որպեսզի ինքներդ էլ կպչող չդառնաք: Անհնար է հաշվել պարտադրանքի վնասը և չի կարելի առանց արհամարհանքի տեսնել, թե ինչպես է շուկայում ուսմունքը վաճառվում զեղչով: Կարողացեք հասկանալ, որ իր իմացությունը գիտակցող Ուսմունքն իրեն շուկայում չի առաջարկի: Հետևորդների բացառիկ տգիտությունը միայն կարող է Ուսմունքը ստի և ստորաքարշության ամոթալի վիճակի մեջ դնել: Կարելի է խղճալ նրանց, ով անտեղյակորեն ընդունել է այդ աննպատակ աշխատանքը:
Բայց մի կարծեք, որ դատապարտելով ուրիշի կպչողությունը, հեշտ է խուսափել սեփականից: Բարակ է պնդելու և հարկադրելու միջև ընկած սահմանը: Հաճախ շատ հեշտ է աննպատակ նվաստացնել ինքդ քեզ: Նպատակակետին չհասած ամեն կաթիլ այրող ծծմբաթթու է դառնում: Բռնի ուռճացումը միայն ուռուցվորություն է տալիս, և դուք գիտեք, որ դրա բուժումն անհնար է: Հետևաբար, որակ միայն, այլ ոչ քանակ: 
Ամեն թակող ինքն է պատասխան տալիս, բայց հարկադրաբար հրավիրվածը ջրաղացքարի պես կպառկի կանչողի վզին:
Հետևաբար կանչեք միայն ժամանակին՝ այդպես կխուսափեք պարտադրելուց:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ԵՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀԱՄԱՅՆՔ"*


*130.* 


Ու՞մ է ուրեմն հարկի վերաբերվել առանձնապես խստորեն: Իհարկե, ինքդ քեզ: Ինչպե՞ս է պետք տանել ուսմունքը: Միայնակ: Ինչպե՞ս անցնել կեղծ բարեպաշտության և լկտիության միջով: Ոչ թե վկաների շարքեր, այլ դատավորդ ի՛նքդ ես: Ամեն մեկը հարգում է իր արժանապատվությունը, ինչպես նաև ամեն մեկը գնահատում է իր գիտակցության մարգարիտը: Կյանքի ուսմունքը գնահատվում է գիտակցության մարգարիտով: Կարո՞ղ  ենք արդյոք դուրս ժայթքել գիտակցության գա՛նձը:
Պետք է կարողանալ տանել Ուսմունքն առջևում, որպես վերջին կրակ, որպես վերջին սնունդ, որպես վերջին կաթիլ: Դրսևորել է պետք սեր և խնայողություն, ինչպես վերջին հնարավորության և ջրի հանդեպ: Այդպես, քայլելով միայնակ, կարող ենք ցույց տալ մեր նվիրվածության չափը: Պետք է կարողանալ ստեղծել սեփական գիտակցության համար պատասխանատվության աշխարհ, այդ ժամանակ դատապարտումը կփոխակերպվի ճշմարտության քննարկման:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*131.* 


Խորհրդի որակը: Հաճախ խորհուրդներն իրենց նպատակին չեն հասնում, որովհետև տրվում են տվողի համար: Եղբոր վիճակակարգը որպես նկատառում չի ընդունվում, և խորհրդատուն իրեն եկվորի տեղն է դնում: Եվ ցավակցությունը, և կարեկցանքը, և հոգատարությունը հոսում են սեփական անձի մասին: Այդպիսի խորհուրդների վնասը պարզ է ոչ միայն ըստ դեպքի էության, այլև տուժողի վերաբերյալ: Նրա գիտակցության մեջ, ինչպես սեպեր, մխրճվում է օտար մտածողությունը: Այդ ճեղքերը դժվար է բուժել, քանզի նման խորհուրդները կենսականորեն շատ կիրառելի են, բայց ի կատար ածելու համար կատարելապես այլ աուրա են պահանջում:
Իհարկե, դուք արդեն մտապահել եք, որ աուրաների հարաբերակցությունը տարածական նյութի հանդեպ հետևանքի որակն է տալիս: Ոչ թե ծավալը, այլ հենց գույնն է առանձնահատուկ մոտեցում տալիս գործողությանը: Աուրայի ծավալը արարքին կտա լարվածություն, բայց ուղին կհուշվի գույնով: Եվ ուրեմն անհնար է գույների օտար խմբի մեջ գործողության որոշակի միջոց ներդնել: Պատահական կանխորոշումը խառնում է ճառագայթները և կաթվածի է ենթարկում կամքը: Շատ աշխատակիցների թուլությունը բացատրվում է տարբեր գունային խմբերի խառնվելով: Այստեղ շատ տեղին կլիներ հիմնական ճառագայթումների  նախորոշման համար նախատեսված ֆիզիկական սարքը:
Մտածեք, թե ինչպիսի՛ թեթևություն կբերեր աշխատավորներին և լարվածության ինչպիսի՛ խորացում, - իսկական  խնայողությունը: Բացի արդյունաբերության քանակը պետք է պատկերացնել, թե գույների հարաբերակցությունն ինչպես կանդրադառնա աշխատավորների ինքնազգացման վրա: Շատ չարություն և անհասկացողություն կվերանա առանց արգելքների և սպառնալիքների:
Կյանքի շինարարնե՛ր: Մի՛ մոռացեք, թե որքան հեշտ է հասարակ տեխնիկական սարքով հասնել աշխատավորների հարմարավետությանը: Ոչ թե մշուշապատ փիլիսոփայությունը, ոչ թե պարապ երազանքները, այլ մի քանի ֆիզիկական սարքեր իրական օգնություն կներմուծեն: 
Ամերիկայում, Գերմանիայում և Անգլիայում արդեն սահմանում են հիմնական ճառագայթումը, հետազոտության նույնիսկ այդ կոպիտ աստիճանը կօգնի սկզբնական խմբավորումներում, իսկ հետո, հնարավոր է, կմոտենաք նաև արևելյան լաբորատորիաների մեթոդներին: Նախ և առաջ վանեք ամեն տեսակի տգիտություն և առանց գոռոզամտության ուղղակի ավելի շատ գիտեցե՛ք: Մասսաներին ղեկավարելը պարտադրում է գիտակցության լայնացմանը:
Նաև խորացրեք տարրական դպրոցների ծրագիրը: Սա Իմ Խորհուրդն է անմիջապես կիրառելու համա՛ր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*132.* 


Շնչահեղձ մի՛ եղեք շատախոսությունից: Շատախոսության մեջ կորչում է ճկունությունն ու հնարամտությունը: Շատախոսությունը փորում է պտուտակի ակոսները, և նոր ոչինչ չի կարող անցնել այդ փողաբերանով: Բոլոր փամփոշտները ձուլվում են գործարանում, բայց գործարանային ապրանքը նոր նախանշան չի տալիս: Առանց ճկունության ու հնարամտության համայնքը շատ անհետաքրքիր ժամանց է դառնում: Մեկ պտուտակով, ուրեմն, ինչպե՞ս ամեն մեկի համար առանձնահատուկ փամփուշտ կգտնեք: Ահա մի երեխա է եկել, ահա մի աղջիկ, ահա մի զինվոր, ահա ծերունի՝ չի՛ կարելի բոլորին միևնույն խորհուրդը տալ, հակառակ դեպքում ձեր հյուրերը կփախչեն ձեզանից:
Իհարկե, դուք կասեք. "Մենք գերազանց գիտենք, թե ինչպես գործել": Եվ Ես ստիպված կլինեմ պատասխանել՝ ավելի վատ, որ գիտեք ու չեք անում: Մեծ արիություն է պետք ձեր ակոսավոր ճառերը լսելու համար: Անհրաժեշտ է սովորել խոսել կարճ ու բովանդակալից, հակառակ դեպքում ձանձրույթից համայնքը կփլվի: Ձանձրույթը վտանգավո՛ր գազան է: Սակայն միայն ճկունությունն ու հնարամտությունն արդեն իսկ կպահպանեն ազատության ծառի թարմությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*133.* 


Համայնքը՝ մի ընկերություն է, որն իր շարքերն ընդունելու համար որպես պայման նախ և առաջ երկու գիտակից որոշում է պահանջում, - աշխատանք առանց սահմանափակման և առանց հրաժարվելու խնդիրների ընդունում: Թուլակամությունը վերացնել կարելի է երկաստիճանային կազմակերպմամբ: Որպես անսահման աշխատանքի հետևանք կարող է դառնալ գիտակցության լայնացումը: Բայց շատ ոչ վատ մարդիկ, անընդմեջ աշխատանքից և չափից դուրս հանձնարարություններից վախեցած, չեն էլ երազում հետևանքի մասին: Ընդ որում, հիմնականում նրանք ընդունել են համայնքի գաղափարը: Կործանիչ կլիներ այդ դեռևս թույլ մարդկանց ընդունել համայնք, բայց նրանց ցանկությունը չմարելու համար, մերժել էլ չի կարելի: Դրա համար պետք է մեկ ուրիշ կազմակերպություն ունենալ՝ համայնքի բարեկամներ: Այնտեղ, չլքելով կյանքի սովորական դրվածքը, եկվորները կարող են խորացնել համայնքի գիտակցումը: Այդպիսի երկաստիճանային կազմակերպությունը թույլ կտա աշխատանքի մեջ ավելի շատ ազնվություն պահպանել: Իսկ եթե ձևական ընդունելություն թույլ տանք համայնք, ուրեմն ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ստիպված ենք լինելու վտարել ոչ պիտանիներին: Այլ կերպ ասած, այդ դեպքում համայնքն ընդհանրապես գոյություն չի ունենա: Ուղղակի կեղծ ցուցանակի տակ կլինի մի հաստատություն, որի առջև փարիսեցիների սինեդրիոնը բարձրբարոյական հաստատություն կթվար:
Համայնքի բարեկամները թույլ են տալիս, առանց Ուսմունքի հիմքերին դավաճանելու, ունենալ շտեմարան: Համայնքի բարեկամները չեն թաքցնում իրենց թուլությունը, և դա հնարավորություն է տալիս հաջողությամբ կոփել նրանց: Հատկապես, ասում եմ բարեկամներ, քանզի Արևմուտքի համար այդ անվանումն ավելի հասկանալի է:  Մեր մեջ Մենք նրանց անվանում ենք հայտնի աստիճանի աշակերտներ, բայց Արևմուտքը վատ է ընկալում աշակերտության մեր ըմբռնումը: Հետևաբար մնանք ավելի հասկանալի անվանման ներքո:
Անմտություն է, որ Արևմուտքը չընկալի երկար փորձով ամրապնդված մեր հասարակ դրույթները:
Մեր Համայնքերը հի՛ն են: Ինչու՞ լավագույն մարդիկ հասկացան համայնքը և ոչ մի այլ կառուցում չառաջարկեցին: Համայնքից հետո՝ դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհնե՛ր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*134.* 


Համայնքի հանձնարարություններն ընդունելը որոշ հատկանիշներ ունի: Դիտարկենք անկեղծությունն ու խղճալը: Անկեղծությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ամենաարագ նվաճումը: Իզուր են քնքշահույզ մարդիկ անկեղծության վրա ռոմանտիկական ցնցոտիներ բարձում: Անկեղծությունն իրական և անհաղթելի սուր հասկացություն է: Ոչ թե անորոշ բարության համար կարելի է օրինակների վրա ցույց տալ, որ անկեղծությունը նման է նիզակի ճիշտ ուղղված հարվածի: Հարվածի հզորությունը կոչնչացնի ամեն մի կասկած: Այդ պատճառով անկեղծությունը Մեզ համար ամենաարագ նվաճումն է: Այլ բան է խղճալը: Խղճալը ջրփոս է, ուր սայթաքում է հավատարիմ ոտքը: Խղճացողն իջնում է նրա մակարդակ, ում խղճում է: Առաջինի ուժը տարրալուծվում է երկրորդի մթնշաղում՝ ամենալացկան հետևանքը:
Պետք չէ խառնել խղճալը կարեկցանքի հետ: Կարեկցանքի մեջ ոչինչ չի տարրալուծվում, այլ սերտաճում են գործողության բյուրեղներ: Կարեկցանքը չի լալիս, այլ օգնում է:
Դիտարկենք մեղադրանքն ու դրսևորումը: Մեղադրանքը գործնական բան է մեղադրվողի համար: Մեղադրանքը կամ արժանի է, և այդ ժամանակ օտար ձևակերպումն ուսուցանելի է, կամ  միշտ տարբերվում է մեր ըմբռնումից; կամ էլ մեղադրանքն ավելի հաճախ անարժան է, և այդ ժամանակ կարելի է հանգիստ դիտել, թե ձեր արարքն ինչպես է կոտրվելու տգիտության չարության մեջ:
Դրսևորումը պետք է հասկանալ ոչ թե աներեսության իմաստով, այլ լինել անտեսանելի որակի վերաբերյալ: Անտեսանելի գլխարկի մասին ժողովուրդների երազանքն իրական կյանքում առանց որևէ կախարդանքի կարող է իրականանալ: Կարելի է վանել ուշադրությունը սեփական անձից, բայց դա շատ ավելի դժվար է, քան ուշադրություն գրավելը: Այդպես պետք է կարողանալ հասկանալ դիտորդների ներքին մղումը: Հանձնարարությունների դեպքում կարևոր է անտեսանելի լինելու որակը:
Դիտարկենք շփումն ու նպատակդրությունը: Շփման ժամանակ պետք է պահպանել կարիքը սեփական անձի հանդեպ: Խորհուրդներ մի հարցրեք, այլ թույլ տվեք, որ դրանք արտահայտեն: Նպատակադրության դեպքում ամեն ինչ հետապնդում մի սարքեք, հակառակ դեպքում ձեզ կսկսեն հետապնդել թե զվարճասերները, և թե ոստիկանները: Ուրեմն իմացեք, որ ծա՛նր է հանձնարարությունների բեռը:
Վախի և դավաճանության մասին վաղուց արդեն ասել եմ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*135.* 


Ոչինչ ավարտված չէ, ոչինչ անշարժ չէ, ուրեմն գիտակցաբար վերաբերվենք նրան, ինչը կարելի է կանխատեսել: Երբ Ինձ հաջողվում է կանխատեսել անհրաժեշտ գործողությունները, ես դա ավարտված չեմ համարում: Մի կողմից, դուք և կարմայական հանգամանքները կարող են խախտել կանխատեսվածի մակարդակը, մյուս կողմից, Մենք և նոր կարման կարող ենք կատարելագործել մասերի միացումը:
Հիրավի, երբ կարելի է ինչ-որ բան պարզեցնել ու գեղեցկացնել, մենք պետք է այդ անենք: Հոսանքով բերած ինչ-որ բանի կուրորեն կպչելը կնմանվեր նավաբեկության: Հոսանքի նշանակությունը պետք է իմաստավորել: Մատնացույց արված շարժունակությունն ընդամենը նախապատրասրտություն է մեծ հոսանքը գիտակցելու համար: Ինչպես նյութի ուժերով սնվող չնվազող պարույր, սլանում է հավերժական հոսանքը: Միտքը կարող է հասնել լույսին, որն իր հերթին կարող է հետևել հոսանքին:
Կենցաղի մանրամասներից հետո պետք է անդրադառնալ մեծ շարժման երևույթներին: Պետք է թռչել վեր և դրանով պոկվել Երկրից: Մեծ հոսանքի դրսևորումը բերեք ձեր աշխատանքային դազգահի մոտ և թևավորեք ձեր աշխատանքը: Ուրիշ էլ ինչպե՞ս կատարյալ տեխնիկան կներարկեք ձեր արտադրանքի մեջ: Հնարավորությունների թրթիռների հագեցվածությունը աշխատանքին ռիթմ կտա: Գիտակցաբար դրսևորված ամեն սերմից դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ կձգվի արծաթյա թելը: Միտքը կճեղքի մթնոլորտի շերտերը և իր հյուսվածքը կգործի:
Ինչպե՞ս բացատրել, որ առանց աշխարհների միասնության՝ երկրային կեղևի վրա կյանքն անմտությու՛ն է: Երկրի փոքրության և անկատարյալության գիտակցումը կօգնի ձգտել դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ:
Չմոռանանք, որ մենք մոլորակի ծալքերը բնակեցնող միկրոօրգանիզմներ ենք: Պետք է սովորել մտածել: Ոչ մի դասախոսություն մտածել չի սովորեցնի: Մտածողության որակը ձևավորվում է ամբողջ գիտակից նպատակասլացության մեջ միայնությամբ: Հենց միտքն է նյութի էությունից կյանքի կայծ արտահանում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*136.* 


Նկատե՞լ եք դուք արդյոք, թե ինչ տարբերություն կա արտաքին հրամանով և ներքին մղման գիտակցմամբ գործելու միջև: Կարող եմ կարգադրել ջուր բերել, և ջուրը կստանամ: Բայց եթե ջուր հանողը տոգորվի անհրաժեշտության գիտակցմամաբ, ուրեմն ճանապարհի խոչընդոտների կեսը կվերանան: Այդ պատճառով խուսափում ենք արտաքին հրամաններից, գերադասում ենք կամքը հաստատելը, որպեսզի գիտակցությունն ընկալի գործողության անհրաժեշտությունը: Բացի ակնհայտ հետևանքները նմանապես կարևոր է արտաքին հրամանով ստեղծված կարման:
Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որպեսզի հրահանգները պատրաստվեն նախօրոք և դրանով կարողանան մտնել կատարողների գիտակցության մեջ: Այդ պատճառով հրամանն առանց համագործակցության նման է քամուն ընդառաջ թռչող նետին: Հրամանի անսպասելիությունն անգամ պետք է կանխատեսված լինի: Այդ դեպքում անսպասելիությունը կփոխակերպվի ապրված լարվածության:
Կարողացեք համագործակցություն հրահրել ոչ միայն գործերում, այլև մտածողության մեջ: Միայն այդ դեպքում աշխատակիցներին կարելի է բաց թողնել տարածության վրա: Հանձնարարության երևույթը պարտադրում է ինքնուրույն գործողությունների: Հոսանքը կօգնի ձգտողներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*137.* 


Տիեզերածնության հնդկական հեքիաթը հայտնում է. "Ապրում էր մարդկանց խժռող մի սարսափելի հրեշ: Մի անգամ հրեշը հետևում էր իր զոհին: Փրկվելու համար մարդը սուզվեց լճի մեջ, հրեշը թռավ նրա հետևից: Որպեսզի փրկվի, լողորդը ցատկեց հրեշի մեջքին և պինդ բռնեց ցցված կատարից: Հրեշը չէր կարող շուռ գալ մեջքի վրա, որովհետև նրա փորը պաշտպանված չէր: Նա սլացավ կատաղած վազքով, սպասելով, թե երբ մարդը կթուլանա: Բայց մարդը մտածում էր, որ իր անհուսալի վիճակով կփրկի մարդկությանը, և այդ համաշխարհային երազանքի մեջ նրա ուժերը առանց հոգնելու լարվեցին: Ընդ որում հրեշն այնքան էր արագացրել վազքը, որ նրա հետևից կայծեր էին թռչում կրակե պոչով: Եվ բոցի մեջ հրեշը սկսեց բարձրանալ երկինք: Մարդու համաշխարհային միտքը նույնիսկ թշնամուն երկինք հանեց:
Երբ մարդիկ գիսաստղ են տեսնում, նրանք շնորհակալություն են հայտնում հավերժ նկրտված հերոսին: Մարդկային մտքերը սլանում և նոր ուժ են տալիս հրեշի հեծյալին: Սպիտակ, դեղին, կարմիր ու սև մարդիկ ուղղում են մտքերը նրան, ով վաղուց հրեղեն է դարձել":
Նկրտվեք մարդկությանն օգնելու մասին առաջնորդող մտքով: Մտածեք հստակորեն, որ դուք ոչ թե անձնական, ոչ թե խմբակային, այլ բացարձակապես օգտակար գործ եք կատարում: Ձեր արածն առանց ժամանակի, առանց տարածության սահմանափակման, աշխատանք է աշխարհների միասնացման համար: Պահպանեք առաջնորդող հրեղեն միտքը:
Ամենօրյա ղեկավարման դեպքում կարելի է կորցնել առաջնորդող մտքի գիտակցումը:  Թույլ ուղեղները մտածում են, որ կզրկվեն ղեկավարության հետ կապից, - կենցաղի սովորույթները նրանց սովորական են դարձնում: Բայց հենց առօրեականության մեջ է, որ կարելի է աճեցնել բոցավառ միտքը: Ինչպես մետաղն է կոփվում սովորական մուրճով և ինչպես կյանքի էությամբ լի ցորենն է հավաքվում սովորական մանգաղով, այդպես էլ սովորական գործերի մեջ նկատեք մեծության թե՛լը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*138.* 


Թշնամուն վեր հանելու մասին: Համայնքի Ուսմունքը մեծ հոգատարություն ունի թշնամուն վեր հանելու վերաբերյալ: Դրա համար թշնամուն պետք չէ ծանրաբեռնել ուղիղ առաջարկություններով: Բայց անձնական ձգտումը դեպի համաշխարհային առաջադրանքները կարող է հասնել այնպիսի լարվածության, որ թշնամին անխուսափելիորեն կհետևի նույն ուղղությանը: Մենք չպետք է մոռանանք, որ իր թշնամությամբ թշնամին արդեն իսկ կապված է մեզ հետ: Եվ այդ կապի մեջ է ամփոփված թշնամու թուլությունը: Ատելով մեզ, թշնամին սկսում է լցնել իր էությունը մեր պատկերացումով: Թշնամին իր գիտակցությունը գամում է մեզ և հաճախ նրա վերջը փաստորեն մեզ կրկնօրինակելն է, ինչում, իհարկե, նա երբեք չի խոստովանի: Թշնամին կկրկնօրինակի արտաքին գործելաձևերում, և հատկապես այն ժամանակ, երբ ատելությունը հասցնի կրկնօրինակման, - նաև առաջադրանքի տիեզերականությունը կարող է հրապուրել թշնամուն ներքնապես: 
Երբ գիտենք, որ թշնամին կապված է մեզ, մենք կարող ենք դիտարկել նրան, որպես ընտանիքի անգիտակից անդամի: Այդպես թափանցեք թշնամիների էության մեջ և տեղ գտեք նրանց համար: Նրանք կարող են ձեր աշխատասեղանի համար հիանալի ոտքեր ծառայել: Տգիտության համառությունից դրդված, նրանք կլարեն ուժերը, որպեսզի հետևեն ձեզ: Բայց դուք թաքցնելու ոչինչ չունեք, քանզի աշխատում եք հանուն մարդկության: Եվ թշնամին պետք է ձեր կրկնօրինակողը դառնա կամ զոհվի: Այդ վախճանն, իհարկե, ձեր ձեռքից չի լինի, այլ համաշխարհային ապարատի կայծից: Այդ պատճառով էլ պնդում եմ բոցավառ նպատակների վրա:



- - - - - - -



*139.* 


Պետք է վանել հերքման բոլոր խոսքերը: Հերքողն աղքատ է, պնդողը՝ հարուստ: Հերքողն անշարժ է, պնդողը՝ նպատակասլաց: Հերքողը միշտ սխալ է, պնդողը ճիշտ է միշտ: Պնդողը կարող է հարաբերական լինել տեղի և ժամանակի մեջ, իսկ հերքողն անպայման է մեռյալության մեջ: Տգիտությունը՝ հերքման մայրն է: Վանելով հերքումը, Ուսմունքը ոչ ոքի չի ստրկացնում: Հերքողն արդեն իսկ ստրկատեր է, քանզի զրուցակցին իր օղակից բաց թողնել չի ցանկանում: Համայնքի Ուսմունքը պետք է գործի բոլոր ուղիները բացահայտելու համար:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*140.* 


Եթե ձեր զրուցակիցը համառություն ու չափից դուրս տգիտություն է ցուցաբերում, հարցրեք նրան՝ արդյո՞ք շատ, արդյո՞ք երկար է նա ճամփորդել: Հավանաբար կստանաք պատասխան, որ նրա ճամփորդությունը ոչ ավելի երկար է, քան ճնճղուկի թռիչքը: Ընդ որում, գալով նորանոր տեղեր, անիմացության շնորհիվ և ըստ զարգացման մակարդակի, նա անընդհատ ընկնում էր հին պայմանների մեջ: Այդպիսի մարդը, չամաչելով իր տգիտությունից, հատկապես ի վիճակի է վիճել: Հենց ճանպարհների ապրումն է լավագույն բանալիներ տալիս դեպի տիեզերական կյանքերի գիտակցումը: Իսկական ճամփորդը հստակորեն պատկերացնում է անցյալ ճանապարհը և պարզորեն արտահայտում է ցանկալի ուղղությունը: Նա կգնահատի անցյալ դեպքերը և լավագույն հնարավորություններ կնախատեսի:
Ճամփորդ, ինչպե՞ս ես քեզ պատկերացնում  ճամփորդությունը Երկրի կեղևի սահմաններից դուրս: Այնքա՜ն շատ ուժ է ծախսված անդրսահմանային կյանքը սահմանելու համար: Մարդկանց թվում է, որ նրանք անմիջապես անհիմնության մեջ են ընկնում: Այդ փոքրոգությունը չզարգացած դիտողականությունից է գալիս:
Հմուտ ճամփորդ, դու գիտես, որ Երկրի վրա արտահայտված են բոլոր հնարավորությունների ծիլերը: Դու գիտես անցյալի անկատարյալությունը և կորսաս ապագա ներդաշնակությունների սաղմերը: Անցած ճանապարհի անկատարյալությունը քեզ կհիշեցնի ավելի փոքր գիտակցության աշխարհների թերաճ կյանքը: Որոշումների կայծերը նոր համակցություններով կտանեն քեզ, ճամփորդ, դեպի ուղիներ, որոնք նախանշված են ամբողջ իրական անդրաստղության մեջ: Քեզ պետք չեն թաքնագիտական նշաններ, դու գնում ես տեսանելի ճանապարհով, և խոտի ամեն ցողուն քեզ համար բնության ուժերի ցուցակն է պատրաստում: Ուրվականները նրանց համար են, ով նստած է վառարանի կողքին: Իսկ քեզ համար են լուսաբեր նյութի ալիքները: Արգելքի դրոշմ նրանց, ով նստած է հավաբնում: Իսկ քեզ համար են ճառագայթների իրական պատկերները:  Նրանց մոգական հրաշքներ, իսկ քեզ նյութի մաքուր շերտերի արվեստը:
Ճամփորդ, ուրախ եմ քեզ հանդիպել; ուրախ եմ տեսնել, թե ինչ հաստատու՛ն ես քայլում: Ճամփորդ, դու գիտես, թե ինչ ես փնտրում; քեզ կարելի՛ է օգնել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*141.* 


Մենք խրախուսում ենք լեզվի կրճատումը: Ցանկալի է նոր, որոշիչ արտահայտություններ կազմելը: Այդպիսի նոր լեզուն դուրս է հանում լեզվի անշարժությունից: Իմաստ չունի երկրպագել մեռած խոսքերին: Շատ ավելի ուրախալի է գնահատել, թե ինչպես է ներթափանցում և համոզում ձայնային ազդեցության իմաստը: Բոլորը հասկանում են, որ համոզում են ոչ թե խոսքերը, այլ ուղեղի կենտրոնի առաջադրածը: Քաղցրախոսությունն իր նպատակին կարող է հասնել լսողի հուզմունքի հետևանքով: Ավելի շուտ կարելի է հաղթել լուռ ժեստով, քան սառը հռետորաբանությամբ:
Երբ ասում են՝ սա իմ հոր լեզուն է, հարցրեք, իսկ արդյո՞ք կենդանի են ձեր հոր մաշված կոշիկները:
Ամեն մի գիտություն նոր բանաձևերի կարիք ունի: Նաև կյանքի ժամանակահատվածներն են նոր արտահայտություններ բերում: Պետք է ուրախանալ ամեն նոր արտահայտության: Դիակի գրկախառնությունից ավելի վատ բան չկա՛: Առանց դրա էլ դուք կապված եք բազում մեռած իրերի հետ: Ամեն մեռած տառի դուրս հանելն ուղեկցվում է ողբով, ասես առաջընթաց գործերի հսկայական նշանակությունը գոյություն չունի: Որոշ ժողովուրդներ անգրագետ են ու ծածկված են գարշահոտությամբ և զզվելի միջատներով: Այդ հինավուրց նախախնամություններից ո՞ր մեկը ողբանք: Միջատների ամբողջ սնդուկն այրե՛լ է պետք: Ոչ թե կործանում կլինի, այլ վերանորոգու՛մ:
Ամբո՛ղջ կյանքի մեջ փնտրեք վերանորոգումներ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*142.* 


Ճշմարիտ է նկատված, որ կենդանիների ձագերը պետք է պաշտպանվեն: Մայրության հարցը նույնն է, ինչ մարդկության մոտ: Երբ կենդանիներին գուրգուրում են, իրենց տուրքը նրանք վճարում են կաթով, բրդով և աշխատանքով: Մարդու կողքին ապրող կենդանիների հարցը շատ է կարևոր: Կարելի է պատկերացնել, թե ինչպես կփոխվի մթնոլորտը, երբ բնակավայրի կողքին բարեկամներ լինեն: Հարցրեք արաբին ձիուց կամ հյուսիսաբնակին եղջերուից՝ նրանք կխոսեն ոչ թե կենդանու, այլ ընտանիքի մասին:
Կենդանիներից կարելի է անցնել բույսերին: Արդեն գիտեք, որ օգտակար է քնել մայրենու արմատների վրա: Գիտեք, թե էլեկտրականության ինչպիսի կուտակիչներ են փշատերևի ասեղները: Բույսերը ծառայում են ոչ միայն իրենց առողջարար հյութով, այլև նրանց բուսական արտահոսքն ուժեղ ազդեցություն է թողնում շրջապատի վրա: Կարելի է պատկերացնել, թե ինչպես կարող է մարդուն օգնել գիտակցաբար կազմված ծաղկանոցը: Անիմաստ են փոխադարձորեն իրենց ազդեցությունը ոչնչացնող խառը ծաղկանոցները: Ընտրվածները կամ միատեսակները կարող են համապատասխանել մեր օրգանիզմի կարիքներին: Որքա՜ն օգտակար է վայրի բույսերով ծածկված դաշտերի կազմությունը: Երաժշտախմբի գործիքների պես, պետք է ուսումնասիրել բնության մեջ իրար հարևան բույսերի համակցությունները: Ճիշտ են գիտնականները, որոնք բույսերը դիտարկում են որպես նրբազգայուն օրգանիզմներ: Ուսումնասիրությունների հաջորդ աստիճանները կլինեն բույսերի խմբերի ազդեցությունն ինչպես մեկմեկու, այնպես էլ մարդու վրա: Բույսերի նրբազգայունությունն ու ազդեցությունը շրջապատի վրա, իսկապես, զարմանահրաշ են: Ազդելով անզգալի փոխներգործությունների ցանցի վրա, բույսերն ասես թե մոլորակի միացյալ նյութը լինեն: Իհարկե, բույսերի արժեքավորությունը վաղուց արդեն կանխատեսված է, բայց ուսումնասիրված չէ նրանց խմբակային ազդեցությունը: Մինչև վերջերս չէին հասկանում բուսական օրգանիզմների կենսականությունը և, առանց հոգալու արածի իմաստի մասին, անգիտակցաբար կտրում էին տարատեսակ բույսերի խրձեր: Մարդը ծաղկեփնջով՝ հաճախ նման է կրակը ձեռքին երեխայի:  Մոլորակի կեղևի բուսականությունը ոչնչացնողները նման են պետական ոճրագործների:
Հիշեք, կտրած ծաղիկներ Մենք չենք սիրում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*143.* 


Շատ բաներ դուք սկսում եք ճիշտ անել: Դուք վերջ եք տալիս ձեռքսեղմմանը և դրանով ընդունում եք հպման հզորությունը: Դուք չեղյալ եք հայտարարում ձեռագրությունը և դրանով ընդունում եք կենդանի էներգիայի շերտավորումը: Դուք կրճատում եք լեզուն և դրանով ընդունում եք տիեզերական խնայողությունների անհրաժեշտությունը: Դուք հատատում եք Փոխադարձ Օգնության Կազմակերպություններ և դրանով ընդունում եք համայնքը: Դուք սկսում եք անցողիկ արժեքների վերագնահատումը և դրանով ընդունում եք բարեշրջումը: Դուք վերջ եք տալիս բռնության դրսևորմանը և դրանով ընդունում եք Ուսուցչին: Դուք չեղյալ եք հայտարարում հայհոյախոսությունը և դրանով ընդունում եք ձայնի արժեքավոր լինելը: Դուք չեղյալ եք հայտարարում գռեհկության պարը և դրանով ընդունում եք ռիթմի նշանակությունը: Դուք չեղյալ եք հայտարարում անճաշակ տեսարանները և դրանով ընդունում եք գույնի կարևորությունը: Դուք չեղյալ եք հայտարարում  պորտաբուծությունը և դրանով ընդունում եք էներգիայի հզորությունը: Դուք չեղյալ եք հայտարարում հետամնացությունը և դրանով ընդունում եք կամքը: Եթե ձեր գործողությունների գիտական նշանակությունը ձեզ ոչ միշտ է պարզ, ուրեմն, դրսևորելով բարեշրջման անխուսափելիությունը, դուք ճշմարիտ եք վարվում:
Տեսեք, թե որքան համաձայնություններ դուք ունեք, միայն առանձնապես բթամիտը կարող է մտածել ուղիների հակասության մասին: 
Ինչպես բուժարար ծաղիկներ, բարձրանում են ժողովուրդների գիտակցության ծիլե՛րը: Ժողովրդական նպատակասլացության  հունը մարդկությանը դեպի նոր գիտելիքներ է տանում: Այս  պնդումը կարող եք արտահայտել բանաստեղծական փոխաբերությամբ կամ չոր բանաձևով, բայց ժողովրդական հոսանքի իմաստն անդրդվելի կմնա: Կցանկանա արդյոք մեկը գնալ միայնության բարդություններով կամ կհասկանա համագործակցելու օգտակարությունը, բայց բարեշրջման ուղղությունն անփոփոխ կմնա:
Կծաղկեն համաշխարհային բարենորոգումը, համագործակցությունը, փոխօգնությունը, համայնքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*144.* 


Ասենք նաև նրան, ով վախենում է բարեփոխումներից՝ քեզ մոտ քայքայում է սկսվել: Այդ պրոցեսը շատ ավելի վաղ է սկսվում, քան ֆիզիկական հիվանդությունները: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է դիտել ձևավորվող քայքայման սկիզբը: Միայն ենթադրությունների անշարժության մեջ: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է որոշել, թե քայքայումը երբ է վտանգավոր դառնում հասարակության համար: Երբ թորշոմած գիտակցությունը համայնքը վնասակար անհեթեթություն է համարում: Այդպիսի կենդանի դիակներին պետք է շրջանցել: Ոմանք չեն կարողանում իրենց մեջ տեղավորել համայնքի հասկացությունը, բայց հարձակվողների դասը պետք է զայրույթով վտարվի շփումից: Պետք է հասկանալ, որ նույնիսկ փոքրիկ շփումն այդ օրգանիզմների հետ վնասակար է: Այստեղ ազգականության հարց լինել չի կարող: Հարգարժան է մարմնի ծերությունը հստակ գիտակցության ներքո, քանզի այդ դեպքում էության մեջ ոչ մի ծերություն գոյություն չունի: Բայց անժամանակ նեխումը շրջապատում է անտանելի գարշահոտությամբ:
Երբ Բուդդան մարդուն գարշահորտ էր անվանում, նա, նախ և առաջ, նկատի ուներ հոգևոր գիտակցությունը: Այդ փտախտային պրոցեսը բուժման ենթակա չէ: Խուսափեք մեր կառույցների մեջ ներգրավել այդպիսի մարդկանց: Նրանց վրա ժամանակ ծախսելը հավասարազոր է քաղցածից երկար ժամանակ սպասված պատառը խլելուն:
Ինչպե՜ս են սպասում Նոր Աշխարհի մասին ամեն խոսքի: Նոր գիտակցությունների նպատակասլացությունը նոր համակցություններ կտա: Մենք սպասում ենք նրանց, ով նոր օրը կարող է ցանկալի համարել: Ում համար լավագույն անցած օրն ավելի վատն է ցանկացած նոր օրից: Նրանք ճիշտ են, քանզի ամեն նոր օր նոր բարեշրջական պրանայով է հագնված: Փաստորեն նոր է դառնում տարրալուծմամբ փոխակերպված աշխարհների օդը: Ամենազգայուն գործիքներով անհրաժեշտ է ուսումնասիրել մթնոլորտի կազմությունը: Օդի կազմությունը կենսաբանության անհրաժեշտ մասն է: Մինչև օրս մենք կոպիտ ենք խոսել օդի մասին, մոռանալով նրա հոգեկան ազդեցությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*145.* 


Գործողության միջոցով հնարավորությունների զարգացման մասին: Երբ ստեղծվում է որոշակի գործողություն, այն նմանվում է նավի շարժընթացին: Հատելի մթնոլորտը լարված նյութի ցայտեր է ուղարկում: Նրանք բոլորը գտնվում են գործողության մագնիսական ոլորտում և և ժամանակավորապես ենթարկված են նրան: Հատելի մթնոլորտի շերտերը շատ տարատեսակ են: Եվ տեղաշարժված մասնիկների օգտակարությունը բացարձակապես անսպասելի է: Հիրավի, գործողությանը տիրապետում է նա, ով կարող է հաշվի առնել նյութի տեղաշարժված մասնիկները  և, ընդունելով նրանց, սեղմել մինչև միասնության:
Վաղուց ասել եմ ձեզ գործողության վրա կենտրոնանալու մասին: Հատկապես, անսասան նպատակասլացություն պետք է լինի ամեն գործողության մեջ:  Եվ այնուհանդերձ սխալ կլինի նա, ով շաղ կտա հարվածի կայծերը, - այդ բարերար մանրամասները: Ցորնատերը գիտի հատիկների քանակը, և ձկնորսն էլ ձկանը ցանցից բաց չի թողնի: Անսպասելիության կրակները ճանապարհ են լուսավորում:
Նյութի անհունությունից կանչեք լուսավոր լրաբերներին: Պետք է գնահատել, թե որքան հնարավորություններ են մուտք գործում ներքաշված պարույրի մեջ: Պատկանելի այդ հնարավորությունները բաց թողնելն աններելի է: Չեմ ասում, թե պետք է դառնորեն տանջվել գործողության տարածքի վրա: Պետք է սրատեսորեն ընգրկել ազդեցության շրջանը, և հնարավորությունները ձեր ձեռքը կընկնեն, ինչպես հասած պտուղներ: Պետք է ուսումնասիրել մթնոլորտի որակը: Պետք է ուսումնասիրել գործողության որակը: Գործողությունները կարող են դառնալ անիմաստ, և մթնոլորտը կլցվի տարբեր երկարության ալիքներով: Այդպես կարելի է պաշտպանվել խելագարությունից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ԵՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀԱՄԱՅՆՔ"*

*146.* 


Մենամարտները խելագարություն են: Չկան դեպքեր, երբ կռիվը կարողացել է վեճ լուծել: Որքան ավելի բարձր է վեճի առարկան, այնքան անպատեհ է կռիվը: Կարելի է պատկերացնել թշնամուն վերացնելու անհրաժեշտությունը, բայց այդ ոչնչացումը վիրավորանքի հետևանք չէ: Գիտակից մարտնչողին ոչինչ չի կարող վիրավորել: 



- - - - - - -



*147.* 


Հերոս են անվանում մարդուն, որն անձնվիրաբար է գործում, բայց այդ սահմանումը լրիվ չէ: Հերոս է նա, ով գործում է անձնվիրաբար, անշեղորեն, գիտակցաբար և, գործելով հանուն Ընդհանուր Բարիքի, դրանով մոտեցնում է տիեզերական բարեշրջման ընթացքը:
Ընթացիկ կյանքում էլ կարելի է հանդիպել հերոսների: Պետք չէ այդ հասկացությունն անկիրառելի համարել: Վախենալով այդպիսի հասկացություններ արտասանել, մենք ինքներս վախի ճանապարհ ենք բացում իրականության աշխարհում: Պետք է ընդունել հերոսությունը կյանքում, պետք է խիզախորեն ընդունել թշնամիների առկայությունը, պետք է հիշել, որ սուրը հերոսի գավազանն է: Սուրը գավազան դարձնելու կարողությունը պետք է իր տեղը գտնի աշխատանքային օրվա մեջ:
Ինչպե՜ս կթորշոմեն բոլոր մոգական բանաձևերը դեպի կենսարար Արևն ուղղված, անդունդի վրայով անզսպելի թռիչքի առջև: Միայն իրականությունը ճանաչողները կարող են Արևի մասին խոսել առանց մակերեսային լալկանության:
Ցանկանում ենք ձեզ տեսնել որպես հաստատակամ հաղթողների: Ամեն հաղթանակ սովորեցնում է զսպվածության, բայց այդ զսպվածությունը թրթռում է թռիչքներով: Մի վախեցեք մեծ սահմանումներից և, գնալով սխրանքի, ասացեք, որ վաղվա համար ուտելիք պատրաստեն: Սխրանքի գնացողը պետք է ասես դեպի աշխատանքի զանգը գնա: Նպատակադրվածին բավական է ամենափոքր հարթությունը: Նպատակադրվե՛ք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*148.* 


Դիակներ չեն ուտում, բայց սպանված կենդանիներ ուտելն ընդունված բան է: Պետք է հարցնել՝ ի՞նչ տարբերություն, քանզի սպանված կենդանին մի՞թե դիակ չէ: Մենք խորհուրդ ենք տալիս միս չօգտագործել հասարակ խելամտությունից ելնելով: Իհարկե, յուրաքանչյուրը հասկանում է, որ քայքայվող բջիջներ ուտելը վնաս է: Բայց ե՞րբ է սկսվում այդ քայքայումը: Կյանքի գործունեությունը դադարելու պահին մարմինը կորցնում է իր պաշտպանիչ ճառագայթումը, և քայքայումը սկսվում է անմիջապես: Հետևաբար դիակների ոչ թունավոր լինելու մասին կյանքի իմաստությունը երեսպաշտական է: Այդ պատճառով խորհուրդ ենք տալիս խմորային, կաթնային և բուսական սնունդը, որտեղ ավելի քիչ է քայքայումը:
Իհարկե, բույսերի կյանքի ընթացքը նման է կենդանիների կյանքի ընթացքին, բայց կարելի է տեսնել, որ բույսերի քայքայումը շատ ավելի ուշ է սկսվում: Ավելի լավ են թարմ կամ մեծ ջերմության վրա չորացրած բույսերը: Ավելի լավ է անալի, առանց յուղերի հացը: Բավականաչափ յուղեր կան կովի կարագի մեջ և բուսական ձեթերում: 
Ձեր անվանումը՝ բուսակերություն, - անհաջող է; այն ընդգծում է բաժանումն ըստ սկզբունքի, այլ ոչ ըստ էության: 
Համայնքում սնունդը պետք է լինի բուսական, քանզի համայնքի անդամները պետք է հետևեն առավել նպատակահարմարությանը:
Ճանապարհին խտրաբարո չլինենք: Չմոռանանք բոլոր տեսակի խեժերի օգտակարությունը: Հիշենք, որ ճանապարհին բավական է օրը երկու անգամ ուտելը: Սեղանի շուրջ երկար չենք նստում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*149.* 


Պահպանեք ընդարձակման և ամրացման հարաբերակցությունը: Հիշեք, ոչ միայն ցատկն է կարևոր, այլև նոր հիմքը պահպանելը: Կարելի է շատ օրինակներ բերել, երբ ընդարձակումը հնարավորություններ չի տվել: Ընդարձակումն, իհարկե, հասկանում ենք գիտակցության վերաբերյալ: Եթե գիտակցության հաղթանակը տեխնիկապես չամրապնդվի, ուրեմն հավասար լույսի փոխարեն գիտակցությունը կլցվի սուր, ցավաշատ կայծերով: Ինչպես և ամբողջ կյանքում, պետք է հասկանալ համակերպման պահը: Լիակատար ապրող մարդն ասես թե սկսում է զգալ իր ապրումների երակազարկումը: Այդ երակազարկումը գալիս է անկախ աշխատանքների քանակից և արտաքին ազդակներից: Այդ երակազարկումը պետք է ներքնապես պաշտպանել, չվերագրել այն գերհոգնածությանը կամ պատահական աֆեկտի: Նման պահերին գիտակցությունը համակերպվում է մի ինչ-որ նոր ձեռքբերման հետ: Ելնելով անփորձությունից, հաճախ սկսում են անհանգստանալ գիտակցության ժամանակավոր լռության մասին, բայց ձեռքբերման այդպիսի ամրապնդումը հաջորդ ցատկին է տանում: Գիտակցության այդպիսի համակերպման ընթացքում մի ճնշեք նրան խնդիրներով: Թիթիռնիկը նոր, բազմագույն թևեր է պատրաստում՝ բոժոժը մի վնասեք:
Գիտակցության շարժումներին հետևելու համար հարկ է կիրառել ֆիզիկական ճառագայթումների նկարահանումը: Այդ նկարահանումները պետք է շատ ճշգրիտ կատարվեն: Դուք լսել եք հիվանդությունների՝ լուսանկարների վրա արտացոլվող տեսանելի ախտանիշների մասին: Այդ խանգարումներից բացի կարելի է նկատել ճառագայթման դաշտում ասես թե լողացող կապույտ բծեր: Կարելի է գիտենալ, որ այդ պահերին գիտակցությունը խտանում է: Հետո լուսանկարը ցույց կտա ասես թե կապույտ թանձրացումներ կիտող հրեղեն շիթեր, նշանակում է հերոսը պատրաստ է հաջորդ սխրանքին: Ճառագայթման ճիշտ նկարահանման դեպքում մարդու օրգանիզմի ոչ-ակընհայտ որակների ժողովրդական ըմբռնման խոշոր ամրապնդում կկատարվի:
Կարելի է ստեղծել այսպես կոչված լրիվ գիտական ինստիտուտ, որտեղ ցանկացած անցորդ կկարողանա մտնել և հոտոտել էկրանն ու լուսանկարը, և հետազոտել նկարահանիչի գրպանն ու թևքերը:
Խաբեություն ոչ մի տեղ չկա; կա այն, ինչ ցանկանում էիք; հստակ, անվճար և կառավարության թույլտվությամբ, և առանց նախապես լոգանք ընդունելու:  Բայց վերջինը հեշտ չէ, քանզի նկարահանելու համար անհրաժեշտ է ուժեղ շփել մարմինը սպիրտով քրտինքը հեռացնելու համար:
Պետք է ամրապնդե՛լ գիտակցությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*150.* 


Փոխըմբռնման արագացումն ամփոփված է ոչ թե արտասանված խոսքերի մեջ, այլ ուղեղի կենտրոնների վրա ներգործելում: Գոյություն ունի հրաշալի փորձ, երբ խոսողը սահմանում է ըմբռնման հոսանքը և հետո հանկարծ փոխում է լեզուն, ընտրում է ունկնդրին անծանոթ բարբառ, և հասկացման ֆենոմենը շարունակվում է: Իհարկե, դուք գիտեք և զգացել եք լուռ ներշնչանքը, երբ ծավալուն միտքը հաղորդվում է ակնթարթորեն: Այն մեկնաբանվում է ունկնդրի համար ամենամոտ բարբառով, բայց սկզբնական բարբառը կարող էր կատարելապես այլ լինել:
Մտքի փոխանցման փորձը սովորական բան է դառնում, բայց առաքման և ստացման որակը բավականաչափ չեն ուսումնասիրվում: Ամենից քիչ դիտարկվում է ընմռնման հոսանքի միացման պահը, որից հետո ոչ էական խոսքերն ավելորդ են դառնում: Այդ հոսանքի ամրությունն ամենից քիչ կախված է ուղեղի մկանների լարումից: Լարումից ավելի շուտ կարող են տրաքել անոթները, բայց ըմբռնում տեղի չի ունենա:
Դուք վաղուց գիտեք քայքայող ձայնի մասին, որը գործում է ոչ թե լարմամբ, այլ որակով: Ըմբռնումը նման է այդ ձայնին: Հնում ասում էին. "Բացիր ըմբռնման դարպասները, հակառակ դեպքում իմ կայծակը կմոխրացնի քո կողպեքը": Հենց մտքի կայծակը, ամենայն գոյի այդ առաջնածնունդն է խոցում բոլոր կողպեքները:
Հասնում է այն պահը, երբ ունկնդրի աչքերը մթնում են և ֆիզիկական ճառագայթման վրայով վազում են ոչ յուրահատուկ գույների կայծերը՝ այդ գույնը պատկանում է առաքողի ճառագայթմանը: Իհարկե, լույսը հասցրել է սլանալ ամենից ավելի արագ և գերզգայականացրել է ունկնդրի գիտակցության լույսը: Նշանակում է, դաշտը զբաղված է և ընդունակ է հետագա ընկալման:
Մտքերի փոխանցման փորձերի ընթացքում կարևոր է հարցաքննել ամբողջ շրջանը, որպեսզի պարզեք, թե ինչպես է տարածվել առաքման վարակը: Ընդ որում կարելի է պարուրաձև շարժում սահմանել: Դրանից կարելի է հասկանալ, որ տարածք ուղարկված առաքումները չեն կարող հաջողություն ունենալ շտապ որոշակիության հասնելու իմաստով: Պատկերացնելով իրական նպատակը, նրանից բացի կարելի է ընդգրկել նաև մեծ տարածություն ճշգրիտ ուղղությամբ:
Ավարտենք ժպիտով՝ պատկերացնու՞մ եք արդյոք մտքերի ամպրոպը տարածության մեջ: Մի աշակերտ հարցրեց՝ եթե միտքը քաշ ունի, ուրեմն չպե՞տք է արդյոք մտքերից ծանրանա տարածությունը և դրանով խախտի ձգողականությունը: Ինչպե՞ս եք կարծում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*151.* 


Եվս մեկ ցուցադրական փորձ: Մութ ընդարձակ սենյակի կենտրոնում կանգնում է մի մարդ: Պատերի մոտ անձայն տեղաշարժվում են մի քանի հարցնողներ և անսպասելիորեն կարճ հարցեր են տալիս: Մթի մեջ համարյա անհնար է որոշել ձայնի ճշգրիտ ուղղությունը: Բայց առավել նշանակալի է այն, որ երբ հարցը, ներքնապես արհամարհելով կենտրոնում կանգնածին,  տրվում է տարածության մեջ, այդ ժամանակ ձայնը հաճախ լսվում է լրիվ հակառակ կողմից: Այդ ճանապարհով կարելի է տեսնել, որ առաջին հերթին նշանակություն ունի ոչ թե արտաքին օրգանը, այլ ներքին հղումը:
Իհարկե, լույսի կայծն առաջինն է հասնում նպատակակետին: Ամբոխին տիրելու կարողությունն ընկած է ոչ թե ճարտասանության, այլ ամբոխի հանգույցները հասկանալու և ժամանակին այնտեղ լուսաբեր սուրհանդակ առաքելու մեջ: Դեպի տարածություն դիմել չկարողանալը կամ մեկ ունկնդիր արձանագրելը՝ միանման վնասակար է: Նմանապես Մենք խորհուրդ ենք տալիս գիտական տեղեկությունների համար օգտվել ձայնագրիչից: Բայց մեխանիկական հաղորդումների միջոցով ոգևորող զգացմունքներ սպասել չի կարելի: 
Ամբոխի անձնական էլեկտրիֆիկացիան օգտակար է նրանով, որ վառված հանգույցները դառնում են ասես թե ռեզոնատորներ և վարակում են նշանակալի մակերես իրենց շուրջ: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն գտնել ամբոխի առավել աշխատունակ և հնչող հանգույցները: Բայց խոսողի և ամբոխի միջև թռչում են լույսի գնդակներ և, եթե օպերատորը ոչ թե շատախոս մեկն է, այլ Ընդհանուր Բարիքի առաջնորդ, էնեգիայի կենտրոնները բոցկլտում են հստակորեն: 
Փորձեք համեմատել շատախոսի և Ընդհանուր Բարիքի առաջնորդի ֆիզիկական ճառագայթումները: Ինչպե՜ս են հուրհրում առաջնոդրի ճառագայթները, ի՜նչ ուղիղ նետեր են ցայտում ուսերից և ինչպիսի՜ ծիրաներանգ ալիքներ են սլանում, թե պարսպելով, և թե ծնելով նոր ուժեր: Բայց շատախոսի ճառագայթումն ակոսված է կեռագծերով, որոնց վերջավորությունները ներս են ուղղված:
Շուտով ֆիզիկական ճառագայթումներ նկարահանող ապարատը երեխաների համար տոնական նվեր է դառնալու, և իմաստուն ծերունիները նորից նախազգուշացնելու են երեխաներին վտանգավոր զբաղմունքից. "Կարելի է ապրել նաև առանց ինքդ քեզ ճանաչելու՛":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*152.* 


Մեզ մոտ դատապարտված է յուրաքանչյուր ուշացում: Ուշացման բացակայությունը հասանելի է կյանքի երկու արտաքին առանձնահատկություններով՝ աշխատանքի ճշտորոշությամբ և զգաստությամբ: Աշխատանքի ճշտորոշությունը պետք է զարգացվի յուրաքանչյուր աշխատողի մոտ:
Ուշադրության լիաչափ, ակնթարթային փոխանցումը թույլ է տալիս բյուրեղացնել աշխատանքի ամեն մի պահը: Կարգապահության ներքո կարելի է հասնել յուրաքանչյուր մտքի հստակ մասնատմանը: Թմփլիկ նապաստակների ցատկերը բանի պետք չեն: Հստակության հետ կողք-կողքի կանգնած է հավերժատեսունակ զգաստությունը: Ոչ թե անկումնային իմաստունների սառը խորհուրդը. "Ոչնչին մի՛ զարմացիր", այլ հրեղեն կոչը. "Եղի՛ր տեսունակ": Այդպիսի լարվածությունը ոչ թե կտրվելու պատրաստ ձգված պարան է, այլ կանխատեսման ծիածան:
Պետք չէ մտածել, որ զգաստությունը կարող է մարդուն սառը և անջատված դարձնել: Դետքին կանգնած զինվորը լի է հնարավորությունների լույսով: Ճիշտ է, նա ոչ մի բանի վրա չի զարմանում, քանզի նախատեսում է նոր հնարավորությունների ծնունդը:
Երբ դուք գոչում եք. "Միշտ պատրա՛ստ", դուք ասես թե հետևում եք Մեր կոչին: Նա, ով պատրաստ է, կարող է փորձարկել լարվածության ամբողջ հնոցը:
Գիշեր ու ցերեկ մեր աշխատակիցները պատրաստ են Տիեզերքի ամբողջ փայլատակմանը: Եվ ցերեկը պատրաստակամորեն նրանք անտեսանելի կանցնեն, ու նաև գիշերն էլ կգտնեն լուսավոր ճանապարհ: Ոչինչ չի վրդովում, երբ ինքներդ մշտապես վրդովված եք: Որոնողի բնավորությունը չի թողնում, որ նավը սառցապատի:
Մեզ մոտ դատապարտված է ուշացումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*153.* 


Ինչ-որ մեկը կորոշի. "Մի՞թե դժվար բան է զգաստությունը, կամ համաչափելիությունը, կամ շարժունությունը, կամ նվիրվածությունը: Ահա զգում եմ, որ կարող եմ պարունակել այդ պայմանները, կվերցնե՞ք ինձ հեռու ճամփորդության, կվերցնե՞ք ինձ Համայնք": Բայց արդյո՞ք այդ շուտափույթ ճամփորդը մտածել է իր ասած որակների պարտադիր պայմանի մասին: Մոռացված է մշտականությունը: Կայծկլտացող լույսերը միայն մեկ ակնթարթ են պարունակում իրենց մեջ բոցի բոլոր որակները, բայց մութը կուլ է տալիս նրանց նույնքան արագորեն, որքան մանղալը ձյան փաթիլին: Չի կարելի վստահել պարունակման պահին; միայն աշխատանքով և խոչընդոտներով կոփված մշտականությունն է հնարավորություն տալիս հավատալ պարունակման արժեքին:
Իսկական երաժիշտը նվագելիս չի մտածում ձայն բերող իր ամեն մատի մասին, միայն աշակերտն է հաշվում, թե որ մատն է ավելի հարմար: Իսկական աշխատակիցը չի մտածում աշխատանքի որակների մտադրված կիրառման մասին: Ոլորտների երաժշտությունը միաձուլվում է աշխատանքի բարջավաճման երգի հետ:
Մտածեք, թե ինչպես մշտականությունը կարող է նման լինել հրեղեն սանդուղքի:



- - - - - - -



*154.* 


Ինչ-որ մեկը կորոշի. "Բարձրանամ հրեղեն սանդուղքով": Գնա, ճանապարհը բաց է բոլորի համար: Բայց հիշիր, որ վախի դեպքում սանդուղքի աստիճանները հալվում ու հեղուկ կրակ են դառնում: Ու՞ր կգնաս, եթե աշխատանքի որակին չես տիրապետում: Երբ Մենք ասում ենք՝ ավելի լավ է քնել մայրենու արմատների վրա, հետևորդը հեշտությամբ կարող է կատարել այդ խորհուրդը: Հեշտ է քնել, առավել ևս հետևելով խորհրդի: Բայց երբ ասված է՝ ընդունիր մշտական դետքը, այդ ժամանակ աստիճանները տաք են դառնում: Մի բան է պետք պնդել՝ թեթև բան չէ սանդուղքը:  
Վատն է այն առաջնորդը, որը թաքցնում է իսկական վտանգը: Հաղթահարել այն կարելի է միայն լիակատար իմացությամբ:
Տեսնում եմ, քայլում է մեկ ուրիշ անխոհեմ՝ սա ավելի անկատարյալ է: Նա պարսավում է. "Ինչի՞ է պետք հանդիսավոր բարբառումը": Ասենք. "Նախազգուշացման հանդիսավորությունը հարաբերական է վտանգի դեպքում քո ծվծվոցի նվաստությանը: Երկոտանի՛: Քանի՛ անգամ ես դու կորցրել քո դեմքն առաջին իսկ վտանգի դեպքում: Մենք տեսել ենք քեզ ածխից առավել սև, և քո հերքումները պատել էին քեզ գարշահոտությամբ: Վատ ես դու ապրում, այրեցիր աստիճաններդ և գթություն ես հայցում անդունդից":
Նոր հացնող. "Ինչպե՞ս Ուսմունքը հաշտեցնել գիտության հետ": Եթե գիտությունը դասավանդում է արժանահավատ գիտելիքներ, ուրեմն Ուսմունքը հենց ինքն էլ գիտելիք է: Ի՞նչ նպատակ է հետապնդում այն գիտությունը, որը ռտզել է նախախնամություններից": Նա, ով այդքան անհանգստացած է պնդումների հանդիսավորությունից, գիտությունը որպես քաղքենիության որջ է ընկալում: Նրան, ով մտածում է համայնքի մասին, սողունները վնաս հասցնել անկարող են:
Ասում եմ՝ գիտեմ կառուցվածքի ողջ բարդությունը: Չեմ թաքցնի, թե որքան հեռու է պետք տանել քարերը, թե որքան մեծ է անջրությու՛նը: Այո, դա գիտակցությունն է, այո, աստղերի անթիվությունն է տալիս հաստատումը հրեղեն աստիճանների՛:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*155.* 


Համայնքի կառուցվածքը լարվածություն է սիրում: Կարելի է նկատել, թե ինչպես տարբեր դրսևորումների դեպքում լարվածությունը նպաստում է: Անգամ մարմնի հասարակ լարվածությունն ուժեղացնում է տարրական երևույթները: Ոչ միայն նյարդային կենտրոնների ծանրաբեռնումը, այլև մկանային ջղաձգումները զգացմունքների ուժեղացված արտահոսք են ստեղծում: Ոչ թե հանգիստ հարմարավետության  մեջ նստելը, այլ աշխատանքից թմրած անդամներն են էներգիայի հագեցում տալիս: Բայց իհարկե, մարմնականը միայն ամենատարրական դրսևորումների համար է, անհրաժեշտ է ուղեղի կենտրոնների լարվածություն: Լավագույն լարվածությունը կլինի մշտական զգոնությունը:
Բերենք Մեր Համայնքի մի պատկեր: Մեր միջոցները լարված են Ընդհանուր Բարիքի համար: Ամեն ոք աշխատում է լիակատար պատրաստության մեջ: Ահա Մեր անլար հաղորդակցությունը շտապ նորություն է բերել՝ անձնական ազդեցություն է պետք: Ընտրված Խորհուրդը նշանակում է կատարողին: Երբեմն կատարողը տեղյակ է հանձնարարության ամբողջ ընթացքին, իսկ երբեմն նրան միայն միջանկյալ գործողությունն է տրվում: Հաճախ ժամանակը բավարար է հարմար հագուստ ընտրելու համար միայն, և հաճախ ընթերցվող գիրքը գրապահոց է գնում դեռևս չավարտված: Հաճախ հանձնարարության տևողականությունը որոշակի չէ: Հաճախ հանձնարարության հետևանքները տեսանելի չեն: Ի՞նչն է ուրեմն ստիպում ընտրյալին ուրախությամբ տեղից պոկվել: Ի՞նչն է նրան օգնում շտապել ցրտին սառցաբեկորների միջով: Ինչպիսի՞ հրաման կարող է հրահրել այդ հզորացված աշխատանքը: Պատրաստակամության հրճվանքն աճում է սովորական դարձած զգոնությունից:
Երբ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս զարգացնել լարվածությունն ու զգոնությունը, ոչ թե ծանրության համար եմ ասում: Իմ խորհուրդներն իրենց վերջում հրճվանք են պարունակում: Իսկ նրանք, ովքեր վախենում են լարված աշխատանքից, վախենում են էներգիայի ձևից և օրենքից: Թող նրանք անմարմին գնան դեպի քայքայվող Լուսինները: Թող իրենց քայքայումով լրացնեն այն, ինչը ենթակա է արմատական վերամշակման:
Կարողացե՛ք կանխատեսել հրճվանքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*156.* 


Կարելի է պատկերացնել, որ հանձնակատարների ուղին անհանգիստ է: Մարդիկ մտածում են, որ ինչ-որ մոգեր են քայլում, համարյա անտեսանելի գլխարկներով: 
Բայց մարդկային ձեռքերով ու ոտքերով է կառուցվում Համաշխարհային Համայնքը՝ դրանում է կառույցի գեղեցկությունը: Բայց քաղաքներում հազվադեպ են ուրախությամբ ընդունում Համայնքի պատվիրակին: Նրա վրա քաղաքի էուրյունն ինքն է մռնչում: Հիրավի, Համայնքի նույնիսկ գոյությունն է հերքվում քաղաքում: Քաղաքի մթնոլորտն անգամ պատգամաբերի հանգիստը թույլ չի տալիս:
Ահա նա, միայնակ, անցավ, լողաց, թռավ մատնացույց արված տարածքները, նա արդեն հաղորդում և փոխանցում է: Իսկ ո՞վ ընդունեց նրան: Նախ և առաջ, անվստահությունը՝ գոյություն ունի՞ արդյոք Համայնք: Երկրորդ՝ կարո՞ղ է արդյոք Համայնքը լինել գործուն և մասնակցություն ունենալ հեռավոր գործերում: Երրորդ՝ պատահականություն չէ՞ արդյոք պատգամաբերի հայտնվելը և նրա միջամտության կարիքի համընկնելը: - Հիշում եմ, թե ինչպես մի պատվիրակ, վրդովված վերջին ենթադրության խղճուկությունից, պատասխանեց. "Դուք, համընկնելու մասին խոսողներ, մի մոռացեք, որ ինքներդ նյութի մասնիկների համընկնում եք: Բայց, եթե ձեր համընկնումն անհաջող է, ուրեմն նյութի օրնենքը դրա համար հիմք ուներ": - Ընդ որում, երբ բանը հասնում է դրամական և առարկայական փոխանցումներին, այդ ժամանակ մտքերը բարեհաջող համընկնում են: Փաստերն ու նախազգուշացումները լսվում են ուշադրությամբ: Օգտակար տեղեկություն, թող նույնիսկ Համայնքից, քաղաքների բնակիչը դեմ չէ քամել: Այդպիսով պատվիրակը, բացի մի քանի աշխատակիցներից, իր շուրջ ժլատ անդունդի է հանդիպում: Տուր փող, տուր վաղվա խորհուրդ, հեռացրու թշնամուն և ինքդ էլ չքվիր շուտափույթ ու մի կոտրիր մեր ախորժակը համաշխարհային միասնության մասին մտքերով: 
Իհարկե, համայնքա-միասնության գիտակցումը գալիս է, բայց քաղքենու մտածողությունը քարացածության մեջ կրկնապատկվել է:
Կանչում ենք դժվարություններ ճանաչող աշխատակիցների: Կանչում ենք նրանց, ով հետ չի դառնա: Կանչում ենք նրանց, ով գիտի, որ ուրախությունն առանձնահատու՛կ իմաստություն է: 
Մենք կարող ենք տալ ամենադժվար տեղեկություններ, բայց Մեր խորհուրդները դեպի հրճվա՛նք են տանում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*157.* 


Երբ Մենք առաքում ենք պատգամաբերի, Մենք նրան հաջողություն ենք ցանկանում վիշապի հետ հանդիպման դեպքում: Իհարկէ, դա նախասառցային անվնաս պոչավոր չէ, այլ սարսափ կամ կատաղություն կոչվող, մինչև վտանգավոր բռնկումների հասնող, մարդկային մոլեգին էգոիզմը: Որտե՞ղ են ուրեմն բնավորվում այդ վիշապները: Պնդում են, որ ամենաչար բույնը կլինի շքեղ պալատներում կամ դրամափոխի վաճառասեղանի հետևում կամ վաճառականի պահեստում: Բայց ավելի շուտ կգտնեմ անվնաս դրամափոխի կամ ազնիվ վաճառականի, քան կճեղքեմ հերքման ու չթույլատրման զրահը: Հերքողը ոչ միայն պատրաստ է պաշտպանել իր տգիտությունը, այլ նաև երազում է ամբողջ մարդկությանը շրջապատել սարսափի պատով: 
Որտե՞ղ է ուրեմն էգոիզմի կատաղության սկզբնապատճառը: Սարսափ սփռող մարդը հենց ինքն է վախենում խելակորույս: Հերքողի մեջ նստած է ոչ միայն տգիտությունը, այլև ցածրոգի վախը: Ցույց տվեք երեխաներին, թե ինչպիսի նախանշանով բացահայտեն էգոիզմի բույնը: Նրանք պետք է հասկանան, որ էգոիստը, նախ և առաջ, չի հանդուրժում, իսկ Ընդհանուր Բարիքի որոնողն իր առաջին խնդիրն է համարում  հնարավորությունների պարունակումը:
Բավական է մեր պատգամաբերն արտասանի ցանկացած տարրական ճշմարտություն, որպեսզի կասկածի առնվի Համայնքի ինչ-որ մտադրությունների մեջ: Նա կասի՝ էներգիա և լույս, - թվում է թե ամենահասարակ հասկացությունը, իսկ քաղքենին արդեն ինչ-որ դավադրություն է զգում իր բարեկեցության վրա: Քաղքենին այնքան է սովորել իրեն ինչ-որ պինդ ու մութ բան համարել, որ հնարավոր անգամ չի համարում, թե ինչպես ինքը կարող էր ֆիզիկական լույսի աղբյուր հանդիսանալ: Բայց նույնիսկ երեխաները չեն զարմանում իրենցից բխող կայծերից:
Անհրաժեշտ է ստուգել դպրոցների ծրագրերը և հզորացնել ճշգրիտ գիտությունների գիծը: Սնահավատությունը մարդկանց սարսափի ճեղքերն է խցկում: Դպրոցական մտածողության այդ վերանորոգումն անհրաժեշտ է իրականացնել անհապաղ, հակառակ դեպքում պակասամիտների ևս մեկ սերունդ խայտառակելու է մոլորակը: Պետք է ուժեղացնել բնագիտությունը, հասկանալով այդ բառի նշանակությունը: Կենսաբանությունը, աստղոֆիզիկան, քիմիան կհրապուրեն ամենավաղ մանկական ուղեղների ուշադրությունը:
Տվե՛ք երեխաներին մտածելու հնարավորություն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*158.* 


Մագնետիզմն ու գազակուտակումները, այդ երկու հարաշարժ գործոնները բացարձակապես ուսումնասիրված չեն: Մագնետիզմն ուշադրություն է գրավում այն ժամանակ, երբ ձին պայտը գետնից կտրել չի կարողանում: Գազերի մասին հիշատակում են, երբ մարդիկ ու կենդանիներն ընկնում են մահացած: Միայն այդպիսի կոպիտ դրսևորումների մասին են խոսում, բայց մագնետիզմն ու գազերը գոյություն ունեն ամբողջ մոլորակի մակերեսի վրա: Անտարբեր տեղ չկա, իր խորը գործնական նշանակությամբ ամեն տեղամաս անկրկնելի է: 
Միայն զարմանալ կարելի է այն մարդկանց միամտությանը, որոնք հիմնավորվում են առանց մոտակա տեղամասի պայմանների որևէ ընկալման: Կարելի է հասկանալ, թե որքան հնարավորություններ են խորտակվում և որքան վտանգներից կարելի էր խուսափել:
Դուք ինքներդ եք փորձ կատարել թփակաղնու ճյուղով, և ինքներդ եք զարմացել, թե ինչպես այդ հնագույն և ամենասովորական ապարատը լարվում, դողում և սկսում է շարժվել, արձագանքելով ենթահողային ջրերին ու հանքանյութերին: Իհարկե, այդ ակնհայտ արձագանքողը ոչ թե թփակաղնին է, այլ մարդկային ապարատը: Եվ ուրեմն որքա՜ն մանրակրկիտ և ջանասիրաբար է պետք ուսումնասիրել ամեն տեղամասի ազդեցությունը մարդու և  մարդկանց ամբողջ խմբերի վրա: Շատ տեղամասեր շրջապատված են ժողովրդական ասեկոսներով տեղի բնակիչների բնավորության մասին; ինչ-որ տեղ մարդիկ ձեռք են բերում ուրցագեղձ; ինչ-որ տրեղ թափվում են ատամները; ինչ-որ տեղ բույն է դրել բորոտությունը; ինչ-որ տեղ քայքայվում է փայծաղը; ինչ-որ տեղ լայնանում է սիրտը; ինչ-որ տեղ բնավորությունն է թորշոմած; ինչ-որ տեղ առույգություն է և կյանք: Աչքի ընկնող բազմաթիվ տարբերություններ: Կարելի է դիտարկել, որ այդ առանձնահատկությունները նկատվում են ոչ թե ռասայական կամ կլիմայական պայմաններում: Ոտքի տակի հողի կազմությունն ինքը բովանդակում է մարդկային ձեռքբերումների տարբերությունների գլխավոր պատճառները: Սա լայնածավալ դաշտ է ուսումնասիրությունների համար, եթե գործի անցնեք հեռատեսորեն և առանց նախապաշարմունքների:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*159.* 


Մարդիկ ոչ միայն ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում Երկրի արտահոսքերին, նրանք նաև իրենց  հաշիվ չեն տալիս օգտագործած ջրի որակի վերաբերյալ, չնայած և սովորել են բուժվել ջրերով: Պաշտպանված լինելու համար մարդիկ որոշել են օգտագործել եռացրած ջուրը, մոռանալով, որ ջրի որոշ օրգանիզմներ եռացրած ջրի մեջ ապրել չեն կարող: Ճիշտ է, շատ միկրոբներ ոչնչանում են եռացման ժամանակ, սակայն սառեցման դեպքում հատկապես եռացրած ջուրն է իր մեջ ընդունում մթնոլորտի մեռած մասնիկների առավել մեծ քանակությունը: 
Եթե ցանկանում եք ցածրացնել ձեր ուղեղի ընկալունակությունը, խմեք երկար ժամանակ թողնված, սառը, եռացրած ջուրը, այն օրգանիզմին թորշոմած նեխվածություն է հաղորդում: 
Առաջարկում ենք եռացրած ջուրն օգտագործել միայն թարմ, շատ տաք վիճակում:
Մենք օգտվում ենք աղբյուրներից, մաքրման համար թույլատրելով շիբը կամ չեչաքարը: Տուֆը, որը կա գեյզերների մոտ, նույնպես օգտակար է ջրի մաքրման համար: Մաքուր ջուրը ոչ միայն ծարավն է հագեցնում,  այլև օզոնացնում է ամբողջ մթնոլորտը:
Վերքերը բուժում ենք մաքուր ջրի մեջ ընկղմվելով: Լույսն ու ջուրը մեր դեղամիջոցներն են: Մեր ջանքերն ուղղված են ամենահասարակ միջոցների վրա: Նոր համայնքների կազմավորման ժամանակ հետևեք բոլոր միջոցների պարզությանը: Պետք է սկսել վերամբարձ, վատատես խոսքից: Ճոռոմախոս ճամփորդին տարեք լեռնային աղբյուրի մոտ՝ թող ամաչի՛: 
Այսօր առավոտյան աղբյուրի զրնգոցը վռնդեց հոգնածությանը: Էներգիայի այդ արտահոսքը հավասարազոր է էլեկտրականության ուժեղ ազդեցությանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*160.* 


Մենք խուսափում ենք ներշնչումինց, բացի ուղիղ վտանգը կանխելու դեպքերը: Այլ դեպք է, երբ դուք տեսնում եք դրսից կայծ սպասող ձևավորված գիտակցություն, բայց ամեն բռնի ներթափանցում դատապարտված է: Այդ սկզբունքը համայնքում պետք է հաստատված լինի, հատկապես, գիտենալով կամքի անսահմանափակ ազդեցությունը: Երբ գիտեք, որ ոչ միայն մարդիկ ու կենդանիները, այլ նույնիսկ առարկաները շարժվում են կամքի ուժով, այդ ժամանակ կամքի ալիքը պետք է ուղղված լինի հստակ զգուշավորությամբ:
Դուք գիտեք, որ կամքի ուժով առարկաների տեղաշարժումը զափազանցություն չէ: Կախարդանք այստեղ չկա, հասարակ մագնիսն ավելի շուտ ձեզ մտածողության ճիշտ ուղի ցույց կտա: Նաև շամբուկե արձանիկներն էլ էլեկտրականության ազդեցության տակ ակնառու համեմատություն կտան: 
Հատկապես Մենք ուսումնասիրում ենք կամքը, որը կարող է նետից ավելի սուր լինել: Այդ նետերից պաշտպանվել չի կարելի: Կարելի էր դեմ տալ վահանը, եթե գիտենայիք նետերի ճշգրիտ ուղղությունը: Բայց ո՞վ կարող է այդ ուղղությունն իմանալ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*161.* 


Հետևեք երկրաշարժական կորագծերի ցուցմունքներին: Նրանք դասավորվում են ոչ թե ըստ հասրակածի կամ միջօրեականի, այլ իրենց սեփական կորագիծն են տալիս: Երբերմն ցնցումների ու տեղաշարժերի ուժեղացած գործունեությունը համընկնում է այսպես կոչված արևաբծերի լարվածության հետ՝ ստացվում է արևային համակարգի լարվածություն: Պետք չէ մարգարե լինել, որպեսզի հասկանաս, որ այդ ժամկետների ընթացքում ուղեղի գործունեությունն առանձնահատուկ է ընթանալու:
Հասարակական ձգտումները նույնպես տարածման իրենց կորագիծն ունեն: Շրջահայացորեն պետք է չկտրել իրադարձությունների այդ ընթացքը: Տեղաշարժերի խոռոչները միանման են ինչպես հողի, այնպես էլ ժողովրդական ձգտումների մեջ:
Նոր աշխարհը պետք է լավագույն երկրաշարժագրի զգոնություն ցուցաբերի:
Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը բարդացնի ժողովուրդների երթը, նա կարող է տգիտության պսակ ստանալ: Չի կարելի արդարանալ օրենքների անիմացությամբ, ու նաև անպատշաճ է վարորդին առաջընթացի ուղղությունը փոխել հետընթացի: Ոչ ոք չի կարող ուղղորդվել անձնականով, բայց, համեմատելով Ընդհանուր Բարիքի արժեքները, կարելի է ամենաարագ ճանապարհն ընտրել: Պետք չէ բաց թողնել և ոչ մի հնարավորություն: 
Թվում է, թե հասարակ, ձանձրալի ճշմարտություն է ասված, բայց չէ՞ որ ոչ ոք այն չի կիրառում, և գործողությունների ծրագիրը պատրաստվում է մութ սենյակի մեջ, այլ ոչ թե պահպանական աշտարակի վրա:
Պետք է դիտարկել ոչ այնպես, ինչպես ցանկանում ենք, այլ ինչպես կա իրականում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*162.* 


Ով վստահեցնում է իրականի և արժանահավատի հանդեպ իր նվիրվածության մասին, նա պետք է հատկապես ողջունի իրականությունը ճանաչելը: Ոչ թե ճանաչված հեղինակության մեթոդի առջև կեղծ շփոթմունքը, այլ իրականության որոնումների մաքառումն ու տոչորումը: Հատկապես անզսպելիորեն, հատկապես ձգտման մոլեգնության մեջ անփոփոխ, երբ բարձր սարը, ասես փոքրիկ բլուր, տարածությունը փակել չի կարող: 
Թռիչքների մեջ սովորում ենք համբերության մեծ շնորհին: Շողափայլ, ստեղծագործ համբերությունը նման չէ չարին չդիմադրելու անփայլ թիկնոցին: Անհաջողակ ձկնորսների նման նստած են կորամեջք անդիմադրողականները: Թելի երկարության նրանց հաշվարկը չի կարողանում սանձել տարերքների պարը: Ստեղծագործական համբերությունը գիտի Նոր աշխարհի բանալիները, հետևաբար համբերությունն արարում է հզորություն և լարվում է իրականության ամեն ժամի հետ միասին:
Չդիմադրելը նման է օծանելիքի երկար ժամանակ բաց մնացած սրվակի, իսկ ստեղծագործական համբերությունն ասես զմռսած հին գինի լինի:
Ամեն հասարակական կառուցվածքի մեջ հետևեք ստեղծագործական լարվածությանը: Ճիշտ է այն կառուցվածքը, որտեղ բազմատեսակ ստեղծագործություններ են թևավորվում: Եթե ծանր է ստեղծագործության համար, դա կառուցվածքի մեջ սխալի ճշգրիտ ցուցանիշ է: Մի թողեք, որ նման սխալները բնավորվեն: Կանչեք քարտաշներին, նորից շարեք պատերը, մինչև երգը կհնչի ազատ:
Հին լեգենդն ասում է. հեռավոր աշխարհից եկավ պատգամաբերը, որպեսզի տա մարդկանց հավասարություն, եղբայրություն և ուրախություն: Մարդիկ վաղուց մոռացել էին երգերը և անկենդանացել էին ատելությունից:
Պատգամաբերը վտարեց մութն ու նեղվածքը, խոցեց վարակն ու կառուցեց ուրախ աշխատանք: Հանգչեց ատելությունը, և պատգամաբերի սուրը մնաց պատի վրա: Բայց բոլորը լուռ էին և երգել չէին կարողանում: Այդժամ պատգամաբերը հավաքեց փոքրիկ երեխաներին ու տարավ նրանց անտառ և ասաց. "Ձերն են ծաղիկները, ձերն են առվակները, ձերն են ծառերը: Մեր հետևից ոչ ոք չի եկել, ես կհանգստանամ, իսկ դուք լցվեք ուրախությամբ": Այդպես սկսվեցին երկչոտ զբոսանքներն անտառում: Վերջիվերջո, երեխաներից ամենափոքրիկը կանգ առավ բացատում և հափշտակվեց Արևի ճառագայթով: Այդ պահին դեղին պիրոլը սկսեց իր երգը: Թռչնակի հետևից փոքրիկը շշնջաց և շուտով ուրախ հնչեցրեց. "Մերն է Արև՛ը": Երեխաները շարանով վերադարձան բացատ, և հնչեց նոր հիմն Լույսին: Պատգամաբերն ասաց. "Մարդիկ երգեցին, հասել է ժամը":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ԵՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀԱՄԱՅՆՔ"*


*163.* 


Ստեղծագործումը բարեշրջականության հիմքն է: Ինչո՞վ ուրեմն կարելի է ամրապնդել ստեղծագործման դրսևորումները: Կարելի է միայն առույգության աղբյուրով: Ուրախությունն առանձնահատուկ իմաստություն է: Առույգությունն առանձնահատուկ վարպետություն է: Առույգության խորացումը ծագում է էլեմենտների ստեղծագործության գիտակցությունից: Իհարկե, ստեղծագործական համբերությունն ու առույգությունն աշխատավորի երկու թևերն են:
Մենք վատ ենք հասկանում դյուրզգայուն բառը՝ ոգեշնչում: Երբ գիտակցությունն աշխատում է, այդ ժամանակ ոգեշնչմանը հյուր գնալու իմաստ չկա: Ճիշտ ինչպես նկուղի բնակիչը բարերարի մոտ ողորմածության է գնում: Այդ ժամանակ նորից սկսվելու են առօրեականության և տոների բաժանումները: Այդ դեպքում կարելի է սկսել տոնել ծննդյան օրերը: Մեր Համայնքը մի անվերջանալի տոն ունի՝ աշխատանքի տոնը, որտեղ առույգությունը ուրախության գինու դեր է կատարում:
Չի կարելի մխիթարվել ոգեշնչմամբ, կարելի է հասցնել պահպանել գիտակցությունը ստեղծագործական համբերության աստիճանի վրա և երգել ինչպես թռչուններ, որոնց համար երգը գոյության արտահայտումն է: Բայց պետք է վտարել երգի խրթվիլակներին, քանզի երգի աստիճանը՝ աշխատանքի աստիճանի որակն է: Պետք է քայլել առաջ, ինչպես հինավուրց համեմատությունը՝ ինչպես նետի թռի՛չք:
Չի՞ թվա արդյոք տարօրինակ, որ այդքան հաճախ խոսում եմ համբերության, խոչընդոտների, առույգության, անվերջանալի պայքարի մասին: Հիրավի, տարբեր ժամանակ և տարբեր կողմերից եմ կոփում անվախության զրահը: Հիշեք, այդ կոփումն ակնթարթորեն ավարտվել չի կարող: Սուրը կոփվում է տարբեր ջերմաստիճաններում; նույնիսկ Բուդդան չէր հերքում, որ ամենաերջանիկ ժամին, առանց ուրախությունը նվազեցնելու, պետք է հիշել  նաև դժբախտության մասին:
Բայց կոփված ուրախությունը խրթվիլակներից չի վախենում: Ուրախությունն առանձնահատուկ իմաստություն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*164.* 


Բժիշկը կանխատեսում է հիվանդության ընթացքը, և դուք ընդունում եք առաջարկված միջոցները: Աստղագետը կանխատեսում է արևի խավարումը, և դուք անհրաժեշտ լուսավորություն եք մթերում: Հասարակական հոգեբանը կանխատեսում է իրադարձությունների ընթացքը, այդ ժամանակ դուք գոչում եք՝ մարգարե՛, - և սարսափած թաքնվում եք ամենամութ անկյուններում: Իհարկե, դուք այդ անում եք իբր թե գիտական մեթոդները պահպանելու համար, բայց ըստ էության երեսպաշտությունն ու վախը ձեզ խանգարում են խորհել, թե որտեղ ավելի շատ գիտելիք կա՝ արտաքին շերտերի վրա սողացող բժշկի կարճատես դատողությա՞ն մեջ, թե՞ հասարակական  կանխատեսողի հեռատես անվրեպության, որի մեջ միահյուսվել են փորձն ու անվիճարկելիությունը: Հիշեք ձեր հասարակական մարգարեներին, որոնք հարյուրամյակներ առաջ նախանշել են մարդկության իրադարձությունները: Դուք նրանց թաքնագետներ կամ կեղծ բարեպաշտներ չեք անվանում: Մեզ հետ միասին դուք նրանց անվանում եք հեռատես հոգեբաններ: Եկեք համաձայնվենք և կանգ առնենք այս սահմանման վրա: Իմիջիայլոց հիշենք, որ այս դատապարտյալ "մարգարե" բառը նշանակում է նախազգուշացնող: Հասարակական մարգարեները նախազգուշացնում էին իրադարձությունների ընթացքի մասին, նշանակում է այդ հասկացությունը ոչ ավելի պակաս կարևոր է, քան բժշկությունն ու աստղագիտությունը: 
Մահաթմա՝ նշանակում է  Նոր Աշխարհի երևույթներն իր մեջ պարունակող մեծ հոգի: Բայց պնդերես չլինենք, համայնքում դատապարտված է այդ հատկությունը: Համաձայնության հասնում են ոչ թե իրար հրելով, այլ շշնջալով զգոն ականջին: Դրսևորեք ըմբռնում, որ կա զգոն ականջ, որի համար Անսահմանությունը դառնում է մարդկային հնարավորությունների աստիճան: Ճշմարիտ է նա, ով կարող է հակառակորդի դատողությունները ծածկել լիովին, առանց սկզբին ու վերջին դիպչելու: Դրա համար պետք է գոնե փոքր-ինչ կանխագուշակող, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ, իրական-հեռատես լինել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*165.* 


Համայնքներ կազմակերպելու ժամանակ հետևեք, որ Պատվիրանների կատարման քողի տակ շահասիրություն չհայտնաբերվի: Մութ շահասիրությանը հետևում է ստեղծագործական նվաճումների ոչնչացումը: Կասեն՝ այդ որդը չափազանց հատուկ է մարդկային տգիտությանը: Առավել ևս պետք է գիտենալ նրա սկիզբ առնելու պատճառը: Ամենաէական պատճառն առավելությունը կլինի: Բոլոր ուժերը պետք է ներդնել այդ այդ վնասակար ուրվականին վերացնելու համար: Համայնքի կառուցվածքը, նախ և առաջ, հավասարություն է նախատեսում: Սխալ թույլ տվեք հավասարության դեմ և անմիջապես կբախվեք կործանիչ առավելության: Անհավասարության երևույթը ճոճանակ է ստեղծում՝ մեկի վեր բարձրանալն ընդամենը նպաստում է մյուսի վեր բարձրանալուն: Սյուների տեղաշարժումից ազատվելու միակ ելքը՝ հավասարությունն է:
Գտնվում են ցինիկներ, որոնք ասում են՝ թող ճոճվեն, ավելի շատ էներգիա կլինի տարածքում: Նկատառումն իմաստից զուրկ չէ, բայց, հատկապես, ընդհանուր գործն այնքան կարիք ունի հոգատարության, որ ուժերի իսկական խնայողություն պետք է դրսևորվի: Ամենախնայողական սկզբունքն է՝ հավասարությունը, այն ոչնչացնում է առավելությունն ու շահասիրությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*166.* 


Իսկական հուր-ծաղիկը՝ ազնիվ անշահախնդրությունն է, բայց այն պետք է դրսևորված լինի ոչ միայն արարքներով, այլև, հատկապես, գիտակցության մեջ: Արարքները, թափառող ստվերների նման, ոչ ճիշտ արտացոլանք են, և տատանվող պայմանականությունների հողմը գողանում է գործողությունների իմաստը: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք դատել արարքի մասին առանց պատճառի և հետևանքի: Այդ ժամանակ փրկողը կդառնա վիրավորող և նվիրողը ժլատի մեկը կթվա: Բայց անշահախնդրության գիտակցություն հիմնելը հեշտ չէ՝ անխուսափելի է անհատականությունը: Եվ անշահախնդրության զուգակցումը կարող է տեղի ունենալ միայն ապագայի հստակ գիտակցման դեպքում: Անշահախնդրությունը չի կերտվում անցյալի փորձի վրա, միայն ապագայի հստակ զգացումը կարող է ներքին դատողություն կազմել հնարավորի սահմանների մասին: Ով գիշերվա լռության մեջ մտածում է. անցյալն ինձ սովորեցրել է անշահախնդրության արժեքին՝ նա բանտարկյալ է:
Անշահախնդրությանը հիմն պետք է երգել արևի ճառագայթներում, ինչպես թռչունը, գիտենալով գալիք օրը, երգում է իր միակ արտահայտումը, երբ սահմանված է չվերթի սկիզբը: Չվերթի հասկացությունը նշանակություն ունի անշահախնդրությունը գիտակցելու համար:
Ապագան կարող եք հասկանալ, ինչպես գիշերվա շրջադարձը դեպի ցերեկ: Քնկոտները քնած կմնան, բայց Համայնքն արթուն է: Մեր Պահակները ոչ մի դետք չնչին չի համարում:



- - - - - - - 



*167.* 


Հաճախ է ասվել՝ հանգստանալ կարելի է ոչ միայն քնով, այլև աշխատանքի փոփոխությամբ: Իհարկե, ինչ-որ մեկը դադարել է քնել և վատ հետևանքներ է ստացել: Պետք է նախապես սովորեցնել ներվային կենտրոններին աշխատել խմբով: Պետք է մասնատել կենտրոնային աշխատանքը: Պետք է կարողանալ համատեղել ամենաանսպասելի խմբերը և հետո արագորեն փոխել նրանց համակցությունները: Այդպես փողոցային երաժիշտը, միաժամանակ նվագելով մի քանի գործիքների վրա, արդեն կատարում է օգտակար վարժություններից մեկը: Թելադրությունն  օգտակար է միանգամից մի քանի գրագիրների համար: Օգտակար է նաև կարդալու և թելադրելու համակցումը: Ձեռքերի շարժումը հակառակ ուղղությամբ օգտակար է: Շնչառության և մտածողության դադարն օգտակար է: Կարելի է թվարկել կամքի բազմաթիվ վարժություններ, որոնց մասին կարելի է ասել՝ մեղուները փեթակ են ստեղծում համբերությամբ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*168.* 


Ցանկությունները զգուշորեն արտահայտեք: Ամեն ոք բազում ասույթներ ու հեքիաթներ գիտի, որոնք տալիս են անզգույշ ցանկությունների թողած այլանդակ հետևանքների նկարագրությունները: Հիշեք, թե ռաջան որքան էր ցանկանում սքանչելի ապարանք ստանալ և ստացավ այն, բայց, ներս մտնելով, մտածեց հարձակվող վագրի մասին և հայտնվեց վագրն ու պատառ-պատառ արեց նրան: Ասույթների խորհրդանիշների մեջ շատ իրականություն կա: Եթե մարդիկ գիտակցեին կամքի հզորությունը, շատ երևույթներ պրակտիկ բացատրություն կստանային: Իհարկե, ոչ թե կամքի ստիպողական լարումը, այլ կենտրոնների ներդաշնակ համաձայնեցվածությունն է տալիս կատարման էֆեկտը: Այդպես հաճախ կրկնվող ցանկությունը, բթացած դաշյունի պես, տարածությունն այլևս չի կտրում: Այնինչ անսպասելի համաձայնեցվածության զրնգոցը խոցում է ամենաամուր մակերեսը:  
Մահացու հիվանդություններ առաքող կախարդների մասին պատմությունները հորինվածք չեն, ուղղակի այստեղ ոչ մի կախարդանք չկա, այլ միայն կամքի վարժանք: Ամենաթույլ հիպնոսիչն անգամ կարող է ստիպել, որ խեղդվելու էֆեկտ ապրեք: Նա կարող է նաև կարգադրել մահանալ որոշակի ժամկետին: Այդպիսի դեպքեր բացահայտվել են: 
Այժմ պատկերացրեք բարենպաստ պայմաններում դաստիարակված կամք, և հեշտությամբ կհամաձայնվեք, որ Արևելքի "մահաբեր աչքը" հիմք ունի:
Չի կարելի կասկածել կամքի հզորությանը, բայց այլ բան է տեղավորել այդ հզորությունը կյանքում: Ինչպե՞ս գտնել ու ճանաչել պայմանները, երբ ցանկությունը մխրճվում է մեր կամքի ճանաչած արարածի մեջ: Հատկապես  պետք է հետևել մեր գիտակցության կայծերին: Երբ մարմինը համարյա անտեսանելի է, իսկ մտքի կայծակն այնուհանդեձ փայլկտում է, և այդ կայծակի սուր ծայրին են կյանքն ու մահը:
Հայտնի է տիրակալ, որն ասում էր ոճրագործներին. "Չեք կարող ապրել մեկ օրից ավելի", - և մինչև կգար գիշերը, նրանց գտնում էին անկենդան: Այդպիսի հղումների պատասխանատվությունը մեծ է: Եվ ամեն ժամ մենք նետեր ենք արձակում բոլոր ուղղություններով: 
Զգույշ եղեք ցանկություններ արտահայտելիս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*169.* 


Կամքի հրամանով հիվանդություններ բուժելու դեպքում հիշեք, որ վարակիչ հիվանդությունները ներշնչանքով բուժել չի կարելի: Սովորական սխալ է հնարավոր ազդեցության շրջանակները տարբերել չկարողանալը: Այնինչ վարակիչ հիվանդությունը ներշնչանքով բուժելն անուղղելի վնաս կարող է հասցնել: Դարպասի մեջտեղ նստած շանն ավելի լավ է ձեռք չտալ; եթե սկսես ճիպոտահարել, նրա կատաղությունը կտասնապատկվի: Նույնն էլ միկրոբների հետ է, նրանց կարելի է հաղթել ճառագայթներով կամ օրգանիզմի հակազդեցությամբ, բայց կամքի ճիպոտը շատ կենտրոնների կստիպի թուլանալ, և հրդեհը կուլ կտա նոր շրջաններ: Ճառագայթները կտրում են վարակի արմատները, բայց կամքը նրանց բերում է նոր գործունեության:
Իհարկե, դժվար է կանխորոշել հիվանդությունը սաղմի մեջ, միայն արտաթորումների ուսումնասիրությունն ու ճառագայթումների պատկերը կտա բացատրություն: Եթե արտաթորումները երբեմն կարող են մոլորության մեջ գցել, ճառագայթումների հիերոգլիֆը ցույց կտա հիվանդության աղբյուրը: Օրգանիզմի գործունեության ամեն մի առանձնահատկություն իր գույնն ու ուրվագծի իր նշանն է տալիս: Նման դիտարկումներ կարելի է կատարել ամեն հիվանդանոցի ներքո:



- - - - - - -



*170.* 


Մենք խոսել ենք պայմանների և նրանց տարբերության մասին: Իհարկե, ծագում է հարց՝ ի՞նչ է սովորականը և ի՞նչ է արտասովորը: Մեր պատկերացմամբ ամեն ինչ սովորական է: Սակավ գիտակից մարդու պատկերացմամբ շատ բան արտասովոր է: Սովորականն ու արտասովորը զատվում են իրարից ընդամենն ըստ գիտակցության մակարդակի: Ավելի ճիշտ ասած՝ պարունակվածը և չպարունակվածը, ճանաչվածն ու չճանաչվածը: Մեզ մոտ արտասովորն այլ կերպ է հասկացվում: Գիտակցության ամեն տիպ ունի կենտրոնների սովորական խմբավորում, մոտավորապես այնպիսի, ինչպես դուք սահմանում եք մաթեմաթիկական կամ փիլիսոփայական մտածողության տիպը: Գիտակցության այդ շրջանակներից հաճախ առանձին է մնում նրանց ոչ յուրահատուկ կենտրոնների ինչ-որ խումբ: Գիտակցության այդ ճյուղերը հիրավի արտասովոր են; հատկապես նրանք են իրենց տիրոջը տալիս շատ հնարավորություններ, բայց քիչ երկրային երջանկություն: Եվ ինքը տերը հազվադեպ կարող է մատնացույց անել գիտակցության այդ ճյուղերի հայտանիշները: Այդ արտասովորը խեղդվում է գիտակցության քարացածության մեջ: Փորձառու հոգեբանն անգամ դժվարությամբ կգտնի այդ անսպասելի ծաղիկները:
Եթե հիվանդությունները հստակորեն արտացոլվում են ճառագայթման վրա, գիտակցության արտասովոր ճյուղերը դժվարությամբ են ուրվագծվում: Իհարկե, ճառագայթումները տալիս են մարդու ամբողջական պատկերը, բայց ամբողջ հոգեպես չգիտակցվածը տալիս է դողդոջուն, դժվարությամբ հաստատագրվող ուրվագծեր: Այստեղ է արտասովորի տարածքը գիտակցության հայտնի խմբի համար, և այդպիսի ծաղիկները քարի վրա առանձնապես արժեքավոր են:
Մտամուխ եղեք հոգեգարությա՛ն հարցում, մտամուխ եղեք հանցագործությա՛ն հարցում, մտամուխ եղեք անհավասարակշռությա՛ն հարցում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*171.* 


Ոմանց կթվա, թե ասվածից շատ բան հայտնի է բոլորին: Տարբեր կարգի հասկացություններ ամրապնդման կարիք ունեն, միայն այդ ճանապարհով է առնմանվում գիտակցությունը: Կարելի է պատկերացնել մոտավորապես նույն զարգացածության և այնուամենայնիվ իրար չհասկացող երկու զրուցակիցների: Հնարավոր է, որ նրանց գիտակցության մեջ չի հերիքում ընդամենը մի քանի փոքրիկ օղակներ, բայց այդ փոքրիկ տարբերությունը ստիպում է այլ կերպ պտտվել ատամնանիվներին, իսկ արդյունքում սկսում են շարժվել լրիվ տարբեր լծակներ: Միայն լիակատար պայմանավորվածությունը ոչ ոքի կորուստ չի պատճառի: Չէ՞ որ Մենք հայտնություններ չենք բարբառում ու քարոզում, Մենք ուղղակի պայմանավորվում ենք, որպեսզի առնմանեցնենք գիտակցությունը համատեղ աշխատանքի համար: Այդպիսով, տեսադաշտ են մտնում տարբեր մանրամասներ, որոնք ինչ-որ մեկն արդեն մտահղացել է, բայց շղթայի ամրապնդման համար դրանք պետք է հաստատվեն ներկա պահի վիճակում:
Հատկապես մաքրել է պետք մտածողության շղթան:  Պետք է ի մի բերել ամբողջ հոգատարությունը համագործակցության հաջողության համար: Իհարկե, համայնքային գիտակցությամբ չեն վիրավորվում, բայց մտքի տարաժամկետ հարցադրումներով կարելի է բորբոքել զրուցակցին և դրանով վնաս հասցնել գործին; այդ պատճառով Մենք հետևում ենք գիտակցության աճի հաջորդականությանը: Մեր ցանկությունը չէ ուղղակի ուռճացնել գիտակցության չափերը: Միայն ներդաշնակ զարգացումն ու ստացածի բազմազանությունը կպայմանավորեն գանձարանի իրական ծավալը:
Պատկերացրեք և հիշեք Մեր զրույցները առվակի ափին: Նրա ալիքներից և ոչ մեկը կրկնել չի կարելի, բայց աչքին նրանք բոլորը միանման են թվում:
Հետևեք գործակցության համահունչությանը:



- - - - - - -



*172.* 


Ինչ-որ մեկը կասկածու՞մ է, թե ինչպես գիտակցության առնմանեցումը հաշտեցնել մտքերի փոխանակության հետ, որը վեճ է կոչվում: Պե՞տք է արդյոք այդ վեճը: Այդ վեճը տարնմանության երևույթ չի՞ դառնա: Մեզ մոտ վեճ գոյություն չունի, այն արտահայտվում է գիտակցությունների երկկողմանի հարստացմամբ: Հատկապես երկարաժամկետ առնմանեցումն է թույլատրում հակասությունները վերածել գիտելիքների պաշարի հարստացման: Հաճախ հակասություններն ընդամենը միևնույն երևույթի տարբեր որակներ են: Իհարկե, երբ հակասությունները բխում են տգիտությունից, այդ ժամանակ փորձն էլ աղբահորի է վերածվում:
Թող գիտակցությունը լուսավորի մտածողության նկուղը, և ծիծաղելի վեճերն ուրախություն և օգտակար դատողություններ կդառնան:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*173.* 


Նշվում է, որ որոշ մարդիկ ասես թե հաջողությունն իրենց հետևից են տանում: Սնահավատությունը նրանց երջանիկներ է անվանում: Գիտությունը հաջողությունը վերագրում է կամքի ամրությանը: Մենք էլ ավելացնենք, որ սովորաբար այդ մարդիկ առնմանեցված գիտակցություն ունեն: Նրանք կոլեկտիվի ներկայացուցիչներ են դառնում, հետևանքների մեջ ներգրավելով շատ մասնակիցների կուտակած ուժեր, որոնք տվյալ պահին նույնիսկ չեն էլ կասկածում էներգիայի ծախսի մասին: Բոլորովին էլ չի պահանջվում, որ ամբողջ կոլեկտիվը ճանաչի մեկմեկու: Էներգիայի ալիքն ակնթարթորեն փոխանցվում է հաղորդման հանգույցների միջոցով, այդ պատճառով գործողությունների համար շատ է պետք միջազգային կոլեկտիվի առկայությունը: Միջազգային ալիքն անհրաժեշտ է, քանզի շարժընթացի բազմազանությունն ավելի շատ լարում կտա:
Մեր Համայնքում կարելի է հանդիպել բազմաթիվ ժողովուրդներ և ամենատարբեր մասնագիտություններ, կամային ալիքների կուտակման համար դա գործնական է: Կարելի է պահպանել անհատականության ամբողջ պոտենցիալը և կառուցել գիտակցությունների համահնչություն: Մենք դեմ ենք բացառիկ մասնագիտացման, կոլեկտիվի լավագույն կառուցվածքն այդ պայմանը նկատի է առնում:
Վերջերս զրուցել ենք անլար հաղորդակցության մեջ ճառագայթների նշանակության մասին: Հատկապես ճառագայթներն են նպաստում հեռու տարածությունների վրա կոլեկտիվի միասնությանը: Հենց այն ճառագայթները, որոնք դեռ մինչև վերջերս հերքվում էին: Հենց նրանք են գործում մոլորակի նոր ծածկոցը: Մյուս ալիքների հանդեպ ճառագայթներն ունեն այն առավելոթյունը, որ նրանք ավելի հեշտ են անցնում, չխախտելով մթնոլորտի ձգողականությունը: Ձայնն, իհարկե, մարդկանց ուշադրությունն ավելի վաղ է գրավել: Լույսն ու գույնն ավելի հազվադեպ են ուսումնասիրվել, բայց քանի որ ձայնն ընդամենը լույսի ռեակցիան է, ուրեմն ավելի խորին ուսումնասիրություն կդարձվի լույսի նշանակությանը և բարձրագույն էներգիային՝ լուսակիր նյութին: "Լուսատու Նյութը (Materia Lucida)" միշտ գրավել է բոլոր լավագույն ուղեղները, և եթե նույնիսկ նրա լավագույն կիրառումը չեն գտել, բայց և այնպես նրա նշանակությունն անխուսափելի են համարել հաջորդ բարեշրջման ներքո:
Ճառագայթները և լուսային ալիքները նոր բարեշրջման որոշում են կրում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*174.* 


Զգայունակության արտաքինացումը վաղուց ծանոթ բան է: Դրան կարելի է հասնել մեքենայաբար կամ կամային հրամանով, և դա ժամանակին ամենահաստատուն պատճառ էր ծառայում մարդուն խարույկ հանելու համար: Նույնիսկ հիմա էլ ժամանակակից ինկվիզիտորները հուսում են գտնել գրբացության պոչը և համարձակ որոնումը կալանել նկուղում:
Մեծագույն մտքերը հոգատարաբար զգում էին իմացության նվաճումները: Համայնքի անդամը պարտավոր է բաց լինել բոլոր նոր հնարավորությունների առջև:
Եթե գտնվել է երևույթի սկզբունքը, ուրեմն նրա չափերը կախված են վարպետությունից: Այդպես զգայունակություն կրելը կարող է ամենատարբեր չափեր ընդունել: Ասենք՝ ինչ-որ տեղ պետք է նոր համայնք հիմնվի: Տեղն ունի բոլոր անհրաժեշտ նախանշանները, բայց շրջապատող պայմանները կարող են ժամանակավորապես ահեղ վտանգներ պարունակել: Այդ ժամանակ վերցնում ենք նոր տեղը և նրա վրա ենք տեղափոխում հին համայնքի հնարավորությունները: Գիտակցության մեջ մենք չկտրվեցինք հին տեղի հնարավորություններից, և դնելով ապագա կառույցի հիմքերը, հին որոշումների էֆեկտ ենք ապրում: Կլինի արդյոք ինչ-որ բան հիսուներորդ հորիզոնականի վրա կամ քսան հորիզոնականով ավելի հարավ, բայց էական է պահպանել կառույցի պայծառացածությունը:
Անտեսանելի քաղաքի մասին հեքիաթը հնչեղ կերպով հիշեցնում է մի մարդու, որը զգայունակությունը կրելու հետևանքով չնկատեց շատ կարևոր զգացումը: Իմ օրինակը, հնարավոր է, դեռևս հասկանալի չէ ձեզ, բայց զգայունակությունը կրելու սկզբունքը կարող է մեծանալ մինչև ամբողջ ժողովուրդներ: Այդ սկզբունքի շնորհիվ կարելի է խուսափել շատ վտանգներից: Եթե ընդունենք, որ մարդկային օրգանիզմն ամենահզոր հոգեկան զենքն է, ուրեմն չի կարելի նույն հզորությունը վերագրել նաև որևէ ֆիզիկական ապարատի: Ֆիզիկական ապարատը ենթածառայողն է այն բարձրագույն էներգիայի, որը մենք հոգեկան կառուցվածք ենք անվանում: Այդ էներգիան որակապես կարող է համեմատվել միայն լույսի հետ:
Հենց նոր Մենք խոսեցինք ճառագայթների հզորության և նրանց նոր կիրառման մասին, և ուրեմն անհնար է բաց թողնել մարդկային օրգանիզմի հնարավորությունները: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ուսումնասիրել հեռավոր աշխարհները, եթե ուշադրություն չենք դարձնում մեր սեփական դերի վրա: Դժվարությամբ բացահայտում եք ճառագայթները, բայց արդյո՞ք ուսումնասիրում եք նրանց ազդեցությունը ուղեղի և այլ կենտրոնների վրա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*175.* 


Դուք գիտեք մտքեր կարդալու բազմաթիվ փորձեր: Պատմեք դա արևմուտքի մարդկանց, նրանք պատկերացում չունեն, թե այդ հոգեբանական հատկությունը որքան է հատուկ Արևելքին: Տգիտության հետևանքով այն նույնիսկ սնոտիապաշտություն են համարում: Այնինչ, եթե միտքն օրգանական բան է, ուրեմն այն կարող է նկատելի լինել: Նույնիսկ խղճուկ ֆիզիկական սարքերը կարող են որսալ մտքի լարումը: Նույնիսկ ջերմաչափն ու էլեկտրական սարքերն են արձագանքում մտքի հայտնվելուն: Միտքը կարող է նույնիսկ փոխել մարմնի ջերմաստիճանը: Հոգեկան ապարատն այնքան է գերիշխում ֆիզիկականի վրա, որ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ այն ֆիզիկականի մասը համարել:
Գոյություն ունի սարք, որը ձայնագրում է մտքերի ընթացքը, ինչպես նաև միտքն արտացոլվում է ճառագայթման վրա և համեմատական մեթոդով կարող է մանրամասնվել: Ընդ որում այդ համակարգը սիրելի է արևմտյան մտածելակերպին:
Մեխանիկան հոգեկանի հետ կապելու քիչ փորձեր են արվել: Այնինչ դուք գիտեք, թե հոգեկանի հանդեպ գիտական վերաբերմունքն ինչպես է թեթևացնում ու փոխակերպում ամբողջ գոյությունը:
Ասել եմ, որ համայնքն անհնար է առանց տեխնիկայի; այդ հասկացության մեջ ներառնված են ֆիզիկական ու հոգեկան տեխնիկաները; հակառակ դեպքում համայնքի անդամները կսկսեն նմանվել լարվող խաղալիքների:
Պնդում եմ. անհապաղ պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել հոգեկան ապարատի հնարավորություններին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*176.* 


Հոգեմեխանիկան ճիշտ սահմանում կլինի հոգեկան էներգիայի կիրառման համար: Ֆաբրիկական աշխատանքի մեջ էլ կարելի է նկատել հետաքրքիր օրինակներ: Ամեն փորձառու աշխատող գիտի, որ մեքենաները հանգիստ են պահանջում: Դժվար է ավելի ճիշտ սահմանել այդ երևույթը, բայց այն նշանակալիորեն ծանոթ է նույնիսկ նրանց, ովքեր հոգեմեխանիկայի մասին պատկերացում էլ չունեն:
Մեզ բախտ է վիճակվել փորձեր կատարել կարի ֆաբրիկաներում, որտեղ կան հարյուրավոր հաստոցներ և մինչև հարյուր փորձառու աշխատողներ: Հաստոցները հանգիստ են խնդրել անկախ թույլատրելի հարաբերությունից, անկախ ջուլհակի փորձառությունից: Ենթարկելով ջուլհակներին հոգեկան փորձության, հստակորեն կարելի էր տեսնել, որ հոգեկան էներգիայի տիրապետող ձեռքերում հաստոցներն ավելի քիչ հանգստի կարիք ունեն; ասես թե կենսարար հոսանք էր փոխանցվում հաստոցին և երկարեցնում էր նրա կենսունակությունը: Աշխատողի և հաստոցի միջև այդ կենդանի համաձայնեցումը պետք է կիրառելի լինի աշխատանքի համայնքներում: Այդ շահութաբեր պայմանին հասնել կարելի է միայն հոգեմեխանիկան ուսումնասիրելու դեպքում:
Պետական խնդիր է կյանքի կոչել առավել արդյունաբերական պայմաններ, ձեռնառկելով միջոցներ և ուղղորդելով գիտնականներին դեպի կոլեկտիվի կյանքի հեշտացումը նույնիսկ մինչև անանունության:
Մենք գիտենք, որ երբեմն անձի խորհրդանիշն անհրաժեշտ է ժողովուրդների համար, բայց անանությունն այնուամենայնիվ ճշմարիտ բարեշրջման իդեալի մեջ կմնա: Դա երկրային գոյատևման կարճատևության գիտակցման պայմաններից մեկն է և լավագույն ճանապարհը դեպի երջանիկ համագործակցություն: Անանունության հակապատկերն են ներկայումս բոլորին անհայտ հին արքաների ինքնանկարագրությունները: Դրանք, ժպիտից բացի, ուրիշ ոչինչ չեն հրահրում, և ավելի հաճախ Ընդհանուր Բարիքի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն: Ունենալով այդպիսի հակադրություն, համայնքն իհարկե կձգտի անանունության: Բայց առանց հոգեմեխանիկայի այդպիսի անանունությունն այլանդակ կլիներ: Անանուն կարող է դառնալ նա, ով առարկաների ու երևույթների մեջ իր տեղն է հիմնել: Իր "եսից" կարող է հրաժարվել նա, ով գիտակցել է տարածությունը: Այդ կերպ համայնքները կարող են մոտենալ անկործանելիությանը:
Համայնքային թիթեռնիկներին մենք չենք գնահատում: Մի մոռացեք, որ հարբեցողությունը՝ հոգեմեխանիկայի թշնամին է: Մի կարծեք, որ հոգեմեխանիկան միայն ընտրյալների համար է, դա գիտակից կոլեկտիվի սեփականությունն է և փորձարկվում է բոլոր առօրեական երևույթների վրա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*177.* 


Կարելի՞ է հոգեմեխանիկա ձեռք բերել առանց Ուսուցչի: Անհնար է: Այդ տեխնիկան կապակցված է վտանգավոր պրոցեսների հետ: Արդյո՞ք ձեր երեխաներին առանց ղեկավարի ֆիզիկայի կաբինետ կուղարկեք:
Ինչպե՞ս Ուսուցիչ գտնել: Չմոռանանք, որ կամքի օրենքները հատկություն ունեն գրավել ուշադրությունը նրա, ում վերաբերվում է կոչը: Անհրաժեշտություն չկա Ուսուցչին փնտրել հարևան տանը, ղեկավարել կարելի է նաև տարածության վրա: Բայց լինում են պահեր, երբ փորձառու նախազգուշացումն անխուսափելի է:
Մի շարք ֆիզիկական երևույթներ սերտորեն կապված են մթնոլորտային և աստղաքիմիական իրադարձությունների հետ: Գոյություն ունեն անտեսանելի, բայց մահացու զգալի մագնիսական հողմեր, ֆիզիկական ղեկավարն օգտակար խորհուրդներ կտա, թե ինչպես խուսափել յուրաքանչյուր մետաղի մեջ պարունակվող վտանգից: Գոյություն ունեն հոգեկան հողմեր, երբ Ուսուցչի ձեռքն անհրաժեշտ է դառնում:
Դուք գիտեք, որ ֆիզիկական երևույթներն ազդեցություն են գործում մարդկանց մեծ խմբերի վրա: Չի կարելի դա խելագարություն անվանել, բայց դա կոլեկտիվ միասնության հատուկ երևույթ է: Կարելի է պատկերացնել ստորգետնյա գազերի ազդեցությունը և մթնոլորտային մարմինների փոշին: Ուրիշները կաթվածի են ենթարկում հոգեկան գործողությունները, բայց փոխարենը կան այնպիսի հարուցիչներ, որ Նավավարը պետք է անհապաղ միջոցներ ձեռք առնի: Խոսելով հոգետեխնիկայի հնարավորությունների մասին, Մենք չենք պատրաստվում ավերել ինչ-որ մեկի ապարատները: Մենք, որպես Համայնքի Անդամներ, իսկական խնայողության խնդիր ենք հետապնդում, և ամեն հոգեկան ապարատ պետք է պահպանված լինի: Առավել ևս փութաջանություն է պետք, որովհետև հոգեկան էներգիայի ներուժը հաճախ չի համապատասխանում բանականության հետ և պետք է սահմանել հոգեկան հնարավորությունների որակը: Բռնադատել հոգեկան էներգիան իրեն համար օտար ուղղությամբ բռնության ամենավտանգավոր տեսակը կլինի:
Լուսակիր նյութի նստվածքներն ու աստղաքիմիական ճառագայթները հոգեկան էներգիային արտասովոր զգայունակություն են հաղորդում և պարբերաբար հագեցնում են նրան ճառագայթներով: Իհարկե, գիտակցության որակը որոշիչ հետևանքներ կտա, հետևաբար եկեք հոգատարաբար վերաբերվենք հոգեկան էներգիային:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*178.* 


Հիշեցնենք համայնքում բացարձակապես անթույլատրելի հատկությունների մասին. տգիտությունը, վախը, սուտը, երեսպաշտությունը, շահամոլությունը, յուրացումը, հարբեցողությունը, ծխելը և հայհոյելը: Ինչ-որ մեկը կասի. "Հրեշտակներ եք ցանկանում հավաքել": Իսկ մենք կհարցնենք. "Մի՞թե ձեր հողի վրա բոլորը սուտասաններ են և հարբեցողներ: Իսկ մենք գիտենք շատ արիների և արդարների": Նորից կասեն. "Չափազանց բարձր են պահանջները": Կպատասխանենք. "Մի՞թե ձեզ մոտ բոլորը հայհոյողներ են և շահամոլներ: Բոլոր այդ պայմանները սարսափելի են միայն շեմի տակ հարստություն թաքցնող քաղքենու համար: Մեզ մոտ, Հիմալայներում, վաղուց գտնվել են մարդիկ, որոնց այս ասված պայմանները չէին վախեցնում":
Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ուշադրություն դարձնել համայնքի անդամների վրա: Իսկ եթե մեկը չի ցանկանում պարունակել բոլոր պայմանները, թող զրկվի  ուրեմն կոոպերացիայի բոլոր հնարավորություններից: Թող ման գա գազանակերպ, քանի դեռ չի զգացել ձգտումը մարդակերպության հանդեպ:
Քանի գիտակցությունը չի ընդունել համայնքը, ամեն փոքր բան անհաղթահարելի կթվա: Կարելի է հրաժարվել ցանկացած թուլությունից, եթե ապագայի խնդիրը պարզ է: Մտածեք ձեզ ապագային կցելու մասին, և ներկայի վախը կտարրալուծվի: Ասվածը որպես մեծաշուք ֆրազ մի ընդունեք, բայց, քարտաշներ, տաշեք ձեր քարե սրտերը: Սրտից հետո ուղեղն էլ կքարանա:
Կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք կասկածել, որ դուք կցանկանաք հաղթահարել ձեր թերությունները: Սկզբի համար մի ստեք, և մի վախեցեք, և սովորեք ամեն օր: Համայնքի անդամներին այդ մասին պնդել պետք չէ, բայց կարող են կեղծ անդամներ էլ լինել. նրանց պետք է առանձնացնել սիֆիլիսով վարակվածների պես:
Ցանկանում եմ, որ Իմ խորհուրդները հասնեն դպրոցին: Ցանկանում եմ, որ երեխաները հիշեն իրենց Աշխարհի Համայնքին նվիրաբերած Բարեկամների մասին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*179.* 


Պատկերացնենք՝ տեսնում եք մի մարդու, որը վնաս է հասցնում, բայց հոգեկան էներգիայի կայծ ունի; դուք, իհարկե, կսկսեք խոսել բարեշրջվող մարդու լավագույն հատկությունների մասին: Ձեր զրուցակիցն անմիջապես կհամաձայնվի ձեզ հետ, չվերագրելով դա իրեն; սովորաբար այդպես է լինում: Խելոք չէ ասել նրան, որ նա վատ բան է անում, բայց կարելի է ասել, որ նրա գործողությունները բարեշրջման ուղղությանը չեն համապատասխանում: Չկա ոչ լավ, ոչ վատ, ուղղակի նրա արարքները նպատակահարմար չեն, այդ պատճառով էլ գործնական չեն: Եթե ձեր զրուցակիցն իրեն որպես համայնքի անդամ է ներկայացնում, այդ դեպքում բանն ավելի հեշտ է: Այդ ժամանակ, որպես համայնքի հետևորդներ, դուք կարող եք պահանջել բարեշրջականության հիմքերի պահպանումը: Նույնիսկ ցեղական խոզերի համար էլ կյանքի որոշակի պայմաններ են պահանջվում: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն մարդ, որը որոշել է հասարակական կյանքի սխրանք կատարել, կարող է մնալ նախկին քաղքենիական որջերում: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն սուտն ու վախկոտությունը կարող են ապրել համագործակցության դիմակի տակ:
Ամենից քիչ Մեզ հետաքրքրում է բանավոր պնդումը: Մեզ համար նշանակություն ունի գիտակցության և գործողության վիճակը: Ինչպես բժիշկները հետևում են ինքնազգացողությանն ու հետևանքներին և ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում հիվանդի զառանցանքին, այնպես էլ Մեզ մոտ ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում բանավոր հավաստիացումներին և կշռադատում են գործի որակը: Մեզ մոտ ընդունված է փորձության հնամենի մեթոդը: Փրձությունը տևական է և անսպասելի: Հիշու՞մ եք իր աշակերտների հետ Բուդդայի անսպասելիության պարապմունքները:
Մի՞թե անսպասելիությունը կարող է վախ կամ սուտ ապրել: Այո, անսպասելիությունը: Անհրաժեշտությունը որոշիչ պայման չի լինի: Դատարանի առջև գողն ազնվության կերպար է դառնում: Նայեք նրա վրա ոչ թե դատից առաջ, այլ մութ նրբանցքում: Մի մերժեք փորձությունը, քանզի կենսական սխրանք գործելու որոշումը պետք է փորձվի մետաղի կրակով: Նրանք, ովքեր հավատում են խոսքին, կամ փորձառու չեն, կամ պինդ չեն: Փորձն անխախտելիություն կարող է դառնալ միայն անփոփոխ նպատակադրությամբ:
Կարողանու՞մ եք արդյոք ձգտել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*180.* 


Սլանում եմ արդյոք թե անշարժ եմ, միևնույն է, ձգտում եմ: Սովորում եմ թե սովորեցնում եմ, միևնույն է, ձգտում եմ: Միայնակ եմ թե ազգերի ամբոխի մեջ եմ, միևնույն է, ձգտում եմ: 
Ինչպե՞ս լարել ձգտումը: Որտե՞ղ են նրա արմատներն ու պայմանները: Աշխատանքի և գործունեության որակի մասին դուք լսել եք: Պայմաններն այսպիսին են. լիակատար ծանրաբեռնվածություն և կյանքի անվտանգ չլինելու գիտակցում:  Ծանրաբեռնվածությունը մարմինը կդնի լարվածության ուղու վրա: Կյանքի ամեն ժամի վտանգի գիտակցումը զգոնություն և անդառնալիության իմացություն կտա:
Եթե փուշն աչքի մեջ գերան է դառնում, ուրեմն տարածության մեջ թռչնի թևից ընկած փետուրը հեռավոր աշխարհներում ամպրոպներ կծնի: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն արևմտյան ուղեղներին բացատրել տիեզերական ապարատի զգոնությունը: Ինչպե՞ս բացատրել, որ բռնի պայթյունները երկնային մարմնի քայքայումից շատ ավելի կործանիչ են, քանզի երկնային մարմնի քայքայումը տեղի է ունենում շրջապատող բոլոր պայմաններին համապատասխան: Դուք ինքներդ ֆաբրիկան վտանգավոր խոռոչի վրա չեք կառուցում, այլ ընտրում եք լավագույն տեղը, և Մենք էլ խոսում ենք լավագույն պայմանների մասին:
Կարելի է պայթյունների սիմֆոնիա ստեղծել, կարելի է ստեղծել մեքենաների համահունչություն: Նույնիսկ կիսախուլերն են նկատում, որ իրենք երբեմն ցածր ձայնը գոռոցից ավելի լավ են լսում՝ նշանակում է, կարևոր է որակը, այլ ոչ թե լարումը միայն: Հատկապես ամեն գործողության որակն է խորին պատասխանատվություն դնում և բազմաթիվ են անուղղելի վտանգները:
Պետք է ընտելանալ անդունդի եզրին, ամբողջովին գիտակցելով շրջապատող խորությունը, և կարողանալ չվախենալ լարված վիճակում գործելուց: Այդպես փորձառու բեռնակիրները սար են բարձրանում ծանրության տակ, բայց երգը շուրթերին: Աշխատանքով լվացած այդ երգը տիեզերքին չի վրդովի:
Մենք եղել ենք ձեր թատրոններում և նրանց անհրաժեշտությունն առանձնապես չենք զգացել: Երգը, ձայնն ու գույնը բանտարկված չպետք է լինեն արհեստական ջերմոցներում: Այդ արժեքները պետք է ուղեկցեն կյանքին, անանուն շրջապատելով ժողովրդին գեղեցկության քնքշանքով:
Մեծագույն դերասան Ասվագոշան դեպի ժողովրդի սիրտը ճանապարհ գտնելու համար գերադասում էր շուկան և հրապարակը: Գեղեցկությունը կսովորեցնի նկրտմանը:
Դուք գիտեք և հասկանում եք "Ավատարի" բարձր հասկացությունը, բայց որպեսզի հասանեք նրան, պետք է դառնալ "Ավակարա"՝ հրեղեն նկրտող:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ԵՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀԱՄԱՅՆՔ"*

*181.* 


Ճշմարիտ է, ճշմարիտ է, ճշմարիտ է՝ պետք է պահպանվի ժամանակի ճշգրտությունը: Նայենք դրան ոչ միայն սկզբունքային ազնվության տեսանկյունից, այլ նաև գործնականության կողմից: Մարդը հայտնի ժամկետ է նշանակում և դրանով հղում է տարածական հրաման; նա, ով ընդունել է ժամկետը, եզրափակում է հոսանքը: Կամային էներգիայի հոսքն այսպես ասած ամրապնդում է որոշման աստղային ոլորտի պատկերը: Այդ կամուրջի մոտ են կայանում հնարավորությունների նավակները, ամրացնելով ու լրացնելով նախնական ենթադրությունը: Հեշտ է պատկերացնել, թե ինչ տեղի կունենա, եթե անհետանա կամուրջի մի կողմը: Չէ՞ որ տարածական ժամկետները ձեր ժամացույցների մեխանիզմներից շատ ավելի ճշգրիտ են; փայլուն հնարավորությունները շաղ են գալիս ավազի պես, և անհետանում են չկրկնված:
Մտածեք, թե ինչպիսի խնդիր է վիճակագրության համար՝ ժամանակին կայացրած որոշման հաջողությունը համեմատել ուշացածության անհաջողության հետ. կստացվի ուսուցանելի հաշվետվություն և ինչ-որ մեկը կափսոսա ուշանալու անգիտության մասին: Ճիշտ է, այնքա՜ն շատ մարդիկ են ապրում խոզի պես, խժռելով թանկարժեք ծաղիկները: Չի կարելի չպաշտպանել տարածությունը նրանց անիմաստ տգիտությունից: Եթե նրանք կարողանային հայացք նետել իրենց կողմից այլանդակված տարածության ներսը, նրանք կասեին. "Արգելե՛ք այդ անարժան թեթևամտությունը":
Պահպանեք տարածության մաքրությունը: Պատասխանատու եղեք համաչափելիության համար: Չե՛ք կարող այրել ուրիշի հաղորդալարերը: Որքա՜ն սքանչելի լապտերներ են կործանվել անհոգատարության պատճառով: Եվ դուք ինքներդ էլ ցնցելու եք տարածությունը բողոքներով, երբ ամեն ինչ արդեն անուղղելի կլինի: Ընդ որում, կար ժամանակ, երբ մեկ ժեստն ընդամենը կարող էր պահպանել ձեզ համար պետքականն ու խնդրվածը: 
Յուրաքանչյուր երեխայի սովորեցրեք հասկանալ ժամկետների նշանակությունը: Հակառակ դեպքում փափկամարմին անողնաշարավորների ևս մեկ սերունդ շարունակելու է խժռել իրար:
Համայնքում ժամկետների ճշգրտությունը կարգված է որպես հիմք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*182.* 


Ճշմարիտ է, ճշմարիտ է, ճշմարիտ է՝ մարդիկ պետք է բնակություն հաստատեն փորձված տեղերում: Նույնիսկ արջն ավելի մեծ հոգատարություն է ցուցաբերում իր որջն ընտրելիս: Իհարկե, բույսերը ցույց կտան տեղի լավագույն հնարավորությունները: Նայեք, որտեղ են մայրին ու սոճին, որտեղ են հավամրգին ու կաղնին, որտեղ են խոտերն ու վառ ծաղիկները: Տեղի բնական էլեկտրիֆիկացում է անհրաժեշտ: Խոշոր-ասեղնավոր փշատերևն էլեկտրականության լավագույն կուտակիչն է: Բուսականությունից զուրկ բարձունքները օգտակար պրանա են տալիս միայն 11000 ոտնաչափ բարձրությունից հետո:



- - - - - - -



*183.* 


Ինչի՞ հետ է ավելի մոտ համեմատել Մեր Համայնքը՝ երգչախմբի՞, թե զինվորական ճամբարի: Ավելի շուտ երկրորդը: Կարելի է պատկերացնել, թե որքան այն պետք է համապատասխանի գնդավարության և գնդակառավարման կանոններին: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք իմանալ Համայնքի առաջընթացի ուղիներն առանց դիմագրավման ու հարձակման: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք գրոհով վերցնել ամրոցը, որի պարունակությունն անհայտ է: Պաշտպանության և հարձակման պայմանները պետք է կշռադատված լինեն: Պետք է փորձառու գիտելիք և դետքի սրատեսություն: Սխալ են նրանք, ովքեր Համայնքն աղոթատեղ են համարում: Սխալ են, ովքեր Համայնքն արհեստանոց են համարում: Սխալ են, ովքեր համարում են, որ Համայնքը նրբագեղ լաբորատորիա է:  Համայնքը՝ հարյուր աչք ունեցող պահակ է: Համայնքը՝ լրաբերի հողմն է: Համայնքը՝ նվաճողի դրոշն է: Այն ժամին, երբ դրոշն իջեցված է, թշնամին արդեն տաշում է աշտարակների հիմքերը: Որտե՞ղ է ուրեմն ձեր լաբորատորիան: Ու՞ր է ձեր աշխատանքն ու գործը: Հիրավի, մեկ բաց թողնված պահակատեղը տաս դարպաս է բացում: Միայն արթնությունը Համայնքին պարիսպ կտա:
Հաղթանակն ընդամենը պարտականություն է: Ուժերի ամրապնդումն ընդամենը նոր փոթորկի դրսևորում է: Հզորության գիտակցումն ընդամենը փորձություն է:  Մարտահրավերն ընդամենը փոքրախելքություն է: Համայնքը գալիս է օվկիանոսի ալիքի պես: Անխախտելիության Ուսմունքը հնչում է երկրաշարժի որոտի պես:
Մինչև Արևածագ կմնանք անքուն դետքի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*184.* 


հաճախ են հարցնում համայնքի անդամները՝ որտեղի՞ց են ծագում թախծի նոպաները, որոնք երբեմն ապրում են իրենք: Պետք է գիտենալ, որ առանց թախծի այդ ջղաձգությունների առաջընթացն անհնար է: Անդունդն անցնելուց հետո ոտքի մկանների թուլություն եք զգում: Իսկ գիտակցության լայնացման դեպքում բազմաթիվ անտեսանելի անդունդներ եք անցնում: Գիտակցության հանգուցային աճի դեպքում ստացվում է ցատկ, և հոգեկան ջղաձգությունները կծկում են ներվային կենտրոնները: Պետք չէ վախենալ այդ ջղաձգություններից, կարճատև հանգիստը կկարգավորի այդ կծկումները: Գիտակցության աճի ընթացքին շատ ավելի դժվար է հետևել, քան մազերի աճին: Գիտակցությունը նվաճում է և արմատախիլ է անում: Հին կամուրջներն այրելն առաջադիմելու թվանշան չի տալիս, բայց տալիս է հարձակվելու հնարավորություն: Արժեքավոր է ոչ միայն առաջ ընթանալ, այլև ոչնչացնել հետևի աղբը: Այժմ տեսնում եք, թե ինչպես մեծամասնությունը կարող էր տեղաշարժվել, բայց նրանք ափսոսում են դարերի աղբը: Պահպանեք Իմ երկու նշանները՝ մեկը, որպես հնից կտրվելու ունակություն, մյուսը, որպես բարեշրջում:
Կարելի՛ է գտնել նկրտում, մի՛ փակեք դուռը:
Երբ շարադրում եք գրքեր, հետևեք, որ նրանցից ամեն մեկն առանձին ընդունվի: Այդպես էլ գործելիս, որպեսզի ամեն մեկն առանձին կարողանա արտահայտել ամբողջ խումբը:



- - - - - - -



*185.* 


Դժվար հարց է, թե ի՞նչը համարել գործի դրսևորում: Մենք գիտենք, որ բանը որակն է, այլ ոչ թե ծավալն ու քանակը: Բայց նոր մարդիկ հաճախ որակը չեն տեսնում, և արտաքին ծավալի ուրվականը նրանցից ծածկում է էությունը: Թեթևամտության շնորհիվ նրանք զբաղված են օճառի պղպջակ փչելով, և քայքայման ծիածանը որպես պայծառացման լույս են ընդունում: Նույնիսկ բավականին փորձառու գլուխներն էությունը համադրելու փոխարեն  զբաղված են մեխանիկական հաշվարկներով: Ինչպե՞ս ասել նրանց, որ միայն որակն իրենց կլուսավորի և կհաստատի:
Մեծ գործերը տարբերեք երկար մեռյալներից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*186.* 


Ամեն համայնք պաշտպանողական միջոցների կարիք ունի: Մենք բռնի զավթիչներ չենք, բայց և այնպես ունենք Մեր թշնամիների հաշվարկը և նրանց մեծաքանակությանը չենք խաբվում: Ճառագայթները, գազերը և օդային դետքը լավագույն արտաքին միջոցները կլինեն, բայց ամենաիսկական միջոցները կլինեն հոգեկան էներգիայի մթերքները: Մենք բոլորովին էլ մտադիր չենք անպաշտպան գառների տեսարա՛ն ցուցադրել: Իրական իմացությունը պատրա՛ստ է պատասխան տալ: Մեր գործը չէ վախեցնել ինչ-որ մեկին, բայց Մենք պարտավոր ենք նախազգուշացնել. "Զգուշացի՛ր, անգետ":
Այժմ ժամանակն է շշնջալ բոլորին, ում միավորել է համայնքը, - գիտակից եղեք ձեր հոգեկան հրամանները տալիս: Կան և կլինեն դեպքեր, երբ լիովին գիտակցված կարող եք ձեզ վրա վերցնել որոշիչ հրամանի պատասխանատվությունը:  Բայց այդ ժամանակ լարեք ձեր ամբողջ զգոնությունը, որպեսզի հստակորեն նշանագծեք ձեր նպատակի շրջանը: Սխալ ուղղված հրամանը կարող է ամենաայլանդակ հետևանքն ունենալ: Համընթացորեն կշոշափվեն նաև ամենաանսպասելի երևույթներ, և ո՞վ կարող է հսկել անգիտակցաբար արձակված նետի հետևանքները: Վաղուց եմ ասել թշնամուն. "Վահանիս կընդունեմ քո բոլոր նետերը, բայց միայն մեկը  կուղարկեմ": Այդ խոսքերի մեջ Մեր ամբողջ խորհուրդն է:
Համայնքի ամեն անդամ պետք է գիտենա մարտի տեխնիկան, բայց, ամենակարևորը, պետք է տարբերել կեղծ համայնքավորներին և համայնքից հեռու լարել նրանց: Ոչ մորուքի երկարությունը, ոչ շղթաների քանակը, ոչ հաշմանդամ լինելը, ոչ հավաստիացումները, ոչ մի պատահական նշաններ վկայական լինել չեն կարող: Միայն ցերեկային արթնության մեջ գտնվող հստակ գիտակցության ամբողջականությունը կարող է հաստատել ազնիվ ցանկության պատկերը: Հաճախ քունն արթնությունից ավելի ազնիվ է: Ամեն ազնվություն իրավունք ունի լինել զինված: Եվ անխախտելիության հրամանն էլ՝ թե ծնում է, և թե խոցում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*187.* 


Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է առավել պաշտպանված զգալ քեզ: Միայն ամենամոտ կապ հաստատելով Ուսուցչի հետ: Միայն իրական համագործակցության և հարգանքի մեջ է թաքնված վտանգավոր ոլորտների միջով անցնելու լավագույն հնարավորությունը: Կապն Ուսուցչի հետ կենդանի ներթափանցումն է ապագա:
Կան նախնիներ  երկրային և նախնիներ տիեզերական, երբեմն այս հասկացությունները համընկնում են, բայց անկատարյալության դեպքում նրանք ավելի հաճախ բաժան են: Եվ ահա ստացվում է երկրային նախնիների շղթա և տիեզերական նախնիների ծիածան: Դժվար չէ կռահել, թե որ դրսևորվածությունը բարեշրջման ճանապարհ կլինի:
Իհարկե ամեն Ուսուցիչ ունի իր Ղեկավարը, և մտքի արժեքը բարձրանում է հեռավոր աշխարհներ: Հարգանքն Ուսուցչի հանդեպ և դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ ձգտման կառուցումը ծիածանի պես միացած է լույսի էությանը:
Սովորեք հասկանալ, թե որքան մեծ է Ուսուցիչ հասկացությունը: Այդ գիծն անց կացրեք ծայրից ծայր, գալուստից մինչև հեռանալը: Իմացեք, որ ձեզ տրված է Լույսի Ուսմունքը, և հիշեք կապի թելն արծաթյա: Ուսուցչի հետ կապը թեթև է, ինչպես արծվի թևը, և արծվի աչքը նայում է առաջ: Ի՞նչ ուրեմն կգերադասեք, եթե ձեր գիտակցությունը բաց է: Համայնքի կառուցվածքը կարող է օգնել հավաքել ձեր մտքերը: Չէ՞ որ համեմատության համար ոչ թե բեռնատար էշեր, այլ արծիվներ են մատնանշվել:
Ուսուցչի ձեռքը ձեզ դեպի համայնքի շեմն է կանչում: Եվ սարի գագաթից Մեզ տեսանելի է, թե անհրաժեշտության անիվն ուր է թռչում:



- - - - - - -



*188.* 


Դժբախտության զոհ՝ այդպես են կոչել նրան, ով անելանելիությունից դրդված է համայնք  մտել: Կրելով լիակատար անհաջողություն, մարդը զոհաբերել է իր դժբախտությունը, և անհաջողության գինը դժբախտությունն է եղել: Բայց, հատկապես դժբախտությունը բերողն է իրեն առավել մեծ ավանդատու համարել. նա թե զոհաբերել է, և թե հրաժարվել է, նա նաև նախընտրել է, նա և սպասողն է և հաշիվ պահանջողը:
Մենք նախընտրում ենք երջանկության զոհաբերությունը: Ով ունի, թե ինչից հրաժարվի, նա քիչ է ապավինում վարձատրություն:
Այնպես որ կառուցեք համայնքն ըստ զոհաբերությունների նշաձողերի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*189.* 


Ձկնորսն ուրախ վերադառնում է ձկան առատ որսից: Մարդկությունը կազմավորվել է ոչ թե դժբախտությունների համար: Մարդն այն նույն ուրախ ձկնորսն է իր բազմատեսակ որսով: Իհարկե, ձկները տարբեր են, բայց մի ուրախություն անքակտելի է՝ ապագայի մասին մտքի ուրախությունը: Ոչ ձկները, ոչ թռչունները, ոչ գազանները ապագան չգիտեն: Բայց մարդն այլևս գիտի ապագայի անխուսափելիությունը: Տարածության այդ կոչի մեջ հսկայական ուրախություն է ամփոփված: Ով վախենում է ապագայից, նա դեռևս կենդանական վիճակում է գտնվում, և համաշխարհային խնջույքը դեռ նրա համար չէ:
Սովորել խորացնել և վեր հանել ապագայի մասին միտքը, նշանակում է տեղ գրավել ապագայի մեջ, որն աճելու է գիտակցության հետ միասին: Ով արտաքին օգնություն չի սպասում, նա գիտի իր մուրճի արժեքը: Ով գիտի դեպի ապագան տանող ճանապարհը, նա կարող է առանց վախենալու իր որսած ձկներն իր հետ վերցնել: Ընդ որում, մարդկության մի մասը ապագայի թել անգամ չի տեսնում: Պոկված ու ցաքուցրիվ եղած աշնանային տերևների նման, նրանք օտար շուկաների փոշին են բարձրացնում: Փոշու ամպը կփակի համայնքի դարպասները, և աղբոտ մտածողությունը հենց աղբ էլ կդառնա:
Երբ մութ է, երբ սարսափելի է, ձեր գիտակցությունը պահեք ապագայի վրա: Մեզ մոտ ապագան թռչող գորգ է կոչվում: Երեխաներին բարձր թռչել սովորեցրեք: Տապանի մասին առասպելը փոխարինեք օդանավով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*190.* 


Կարող են հարցնել՝ ինչպե՞ս տարբերել նոր ներս մտածին: Իհարկե, ոչ ըստ խոսքերի: Ավելի լավ է կիրառեք Արևելքի հին միջոցը՝ ըստ աչքերի, ըստ քայլքի և ըստ ձայնի: Աչքերը կեղծ չեն, քայլվածքն ու ձայնն, իհարկե, հատուկ հմտության դեպքում կարող են կոծկել ճշմարտությունը, բայց նախանշանների ամբողջ երրորդության միագումարն անսխալական է:
Մի՞թե մարդիկ կարծում են, թե ընդամենը լպիրշ խոսքերով կարող են միամտորեն թաքցնել սուտը:  Բառերը գլխի մի շարժում էլ չարժեն: Թռիչքը բացահայտում է թռչնի ցեղատեսակը: Գիշատիչն իրեն հեռվից է դրսևորում: Արծվի կռինչը բոլորովին նման չէ սոխակի երգին:
Ուրեմն ի՞նչ անել, եթե ոմանք պնդում են, որ բոլոր հնդիկները մեկ են; որ չինացիներին, մոնղոլներին և արաբներին իրարից չի կարելի տարբերել: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք այդ մարդկանց հանձնարարել տարբերել ըստ աչքերի և քայլվածքի: Նրանց համար բոլոր մարդիկ քայլում են երկու ոտքի վրա և բոլորը նայում են: 
Հետազոտելու բացակայությունը կարող է վիրավորել ամենահամբերատար ղեկավարին: Շատերը նույնիսկ չեն կարողանում որոշել բնակչի զբաղնունքն ըստ նրա բնակարանի առանձնահատկությունների: Անդիտողականության աստիճանը շշմեցուցիչ է: Մարդիկ չեն կարողանում նկատել իրենց գլին վտանք սպառնացող առարկաները: Չեն կարողանում թվարկել շրջապատող տաս առարկաները: Չեն կարողանում մատնացույց անել իրադրության ամենապարզ հանգամանքները: Նրանց համար ամեն ինչ ոչինչ է, ոչ մի բան և ոչ մի տեղ: Դա արդեն ոչ թե անփութության աստիճան է, այլ տգիտության  բթամտություն: Շրջանցե՛ք այդպիսի երկոտանիներին:
Երեխայի դիտողականությունը պետք է զարգացնել առաջին իսկ օրերից: Չէ՞ որ երեխայի գիտակցությունը գործում է առաջին իսկ պահից, բայց ոչ թե նրանց համար, ում համար բոլոր հնդիկները մի դեմք ունեն:
Դիտողականությունը, կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, սրատեսությունն արծվի աչքի սկիզբն է, որի մասին դուք վաղուց արդեն գիտեք: Լսել սրատեսության մասին ինչ-որ մեկի համար արդեն նշանակում է  մտաթափանցել, իսկ դա նշանակում է տեսնել աշխարհի ուղին դեպի համայնք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*191.* 


Հետազոտումը, ախտորոշումը, հսկողությունը, կոոպերացիան, նախատեսությունը Արևմուտքի սիրված թեմաներն են: Մենք նույնպես արտասանում ենք այդ տերմինները: Թվում է թե, ի՞նչ տարբերություն: Իսկ տարբերությունը մեծ է. Արևմուտքի համար այդ թեմաները զրույցներ են սեղանի շուրջ, լավագույն դեպքում որոշումներ, որոնք ոչ ոք չի պահպանում: Մեր Համայնքում այդ անվանումները չեն արտասանվում, բայց ամեն ժամ կիրառվում են կյանքում:
Կարո՞ղ են արդյոք նշված հասկացությունները կիրառվել քաղաքի կյանքում: Հենց նոր մենք խոսում էինք դիտողականության բացակայության մասին, որի դեպքում ախտորոշումն անհնար է: Մենք խոսում էինք համբերության բացակայության մասին, նշանակում է հետազոտումն անհնար է: Առնական հաստատակամության բացակայությունը բացառում է հսկողությունը: Սուտն ու երեսպաշտությունը թույլ չեն տա կոոպերացիա: Վախը կմթագնի ամեն նախատեսություն: Կմնա բացել ամենաերկար սեղանները և միահամուռ կրկնել կիսահասկանալի խոսքերը:
Հոտող քաղաքներին է պետք թողնել կապկության այդ առանձնաշնորհը; ի դեպ, այդ քաղաքացիները սկսեցին իրենց կապկի գեղձեր պատվաստել: Այսինքն, ամեն մեկն ըստ արժանվույն է ստանում: Ոչ ոք չի ասել նրանց ուժերի վերականգնման ավելի նպատակահարմար միջոցի մասին, երբ հիվանդին պառկեցնում են երկարաժամկետ լոգանքի և ենթարկում են փոփոխական հոսանքի, ինչպես նաև հանքային ջրերի հայտնի կազմության, զուգակցելով  բուժումը որոշակի ներշանքի հետ: Ռացիոնալ միջոցներն ի հայտ կգան, երբ համայնքը գիտակից կերպարանք ընդունի, և կապիկներից էլ ոչինչ չփոխառնվի:
Երբ համայնքի դրոշը բարձրացվի որպես անհրաժեշտության գիտակցում, այդ ժամանակ կյանքը կթևավորվի յուրաքանչյուր օրվա գործունեության մեջ: Քանի դեռ ինչ-որ մեկը մտածում է, թե համայնքը փորձ է, համայնքը շարունակելու է գտնվել ալքիմիկոսի պուլիկի մեջ: Միայն պատմական անհրաժեշտության հաստատուն գիտակցվածությունն է համայնքը ներմուծում կյանք:
Մտածեք, խիստ մտածեք համայնքի անխախտելիության մասին: Խստությունից է լավագույն ուրախությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*192.* 


Դիտողականության զարգացումը կթույլատրի ուշադրություն դարձնել շրջապատող պայմաններին: Եթե ձեր տան պատերը ծածկված են մկնդեղ պարունակող նյութով կամ ծծմբային պատրաստուկներով, կամ ձութով, կամ սնդիկով, կամ մուշկով, ուրեմն յուրաքանչյուր ոք կհասկանա, որ այդպիսի ծածկույթները կազդեն օրգանիզմի վրա, - սա կոպիտ օրինակ է: Բայց հիմա հարցրեք ձեր բիոքիմիկոսներին ու տեխնոլոգներին, թե  բնակարանների նյութն ինչպե՞ս է ազդում ֆիզիկական և հոգեկան հիմքերի վրա: Ի՞նչ տարբերություն աղյուսից կամ բազալտից տների միջև, կամ գրանիտից կամ  մարմարից տների միջև, երկաթից կամ փայտից, կաղնուց կամ սոճուց: Ինչպիսի՞ օրգանիզմների է համապատասխանում երկաթե անկողինը, և ինչպիսի օրգանիզմներին՝ փայտե: Ու՞մ է պետք բրդե գորգ և ում՝ փայտե հատակ: Բազմաթիվ պայմաններում տեխնոլոգիան անտեղյակ կլինի, ինչպես քարանձավային ժամանակներում: Ընդ որում, ո՞վ չի համաձայնվի այն բանի հետ, որ փայտն ու հանքանյութերը կարևոր բուժիչ նշանակություն ունեն: Նշանակում է էական հետազոտությունը կանգ է առել դիտողականության բացակայության պատճառով: Իմացասիրությունը գնացել է սովորականության հունով, և չափից դուրս դիտորդների համար էլ ինչ-որ տեղ պատրաստ է խարույկը: Հավատացեք, ինկվիզիցիայի ոգին դեռ այնքան էլ հեռու չէ, տարբերությունը հագուստների և նոր որոնումներն արմատախիլ անելու միջոցների մեջ է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*193.* 


Ուսուցիչ Միլարեպան հաճախ զրուցում էր գազանների հետ: Նրա մենաստանի մոտ փեթակ էին դնում մեղուները, քաղաքներ էին կառուցում մրջյունները, ներս էին թռչում թութակները, և կապիկն էլ նստում էր, կրկնօրինակելով ուսուցչին: Ուսուցիչն ասաց մրջյուններին. "Հողագործներ ու շինարարներ, ոչ ոք ձեզ չի ճանաչում, բայց դուք բարձր համայնքներ եք կառուցում": Մեղուներին ասաց. "Հավաքում եք մեղրն իմացության և լավագույն պատկերները, ոչ ոք չի կասեցնի ձեր քաղցր աշխատանքը": Թութակին նշեց. "Քո ճիչից տեսնում եմ, որ պատրաստվում ես դատավոր լինել կամ քարոզիչ": Եվ սպառնաց աշխույժ կապիկին. "Դու քանդեցիր մրջյունների շինությունները և գողացար ուրիշի մեղրը: Երևի թե որոշել ես բռնատե՞ր դառնալ":
Ո՞վ, եթե ոչ բռնատերերն են յուրացնում ուրիշի աշխատանքը և կրունկով պատահաբար կառույցներ են քանդում: Շատ դարեր են անցել ուսուցիչ Միլարեպայի ժամանակներից, բայց բռնատերերն առաջվա պես ապրում են կապկի հոգեբանությամբ: Նման անբովանդակ կյանքի հիմքում զարհուրելի անպատասխանատվություն է ընկած: Իսկ ի՞նչ է ընկած անպատասխանատվության հիմքում: Իհարկե նույն տգիտությունը և վախն ապագայի հանդեպ: Ոչ մի պատիժ, ոչ մի սահմանափակում տգիտությունը չի ուղղի:
Փոքր ու մեծ բռնատերեր, ձեզ պետք է սովորել, որպեսզի ճանաչեք մեղրի և մրջյունի քրտինքի բուժիչ լինելը: Թվում է, թե այս միտքը բավական հին է, բայց մարդկային գիտակցության որոշ հոդեր այնպես են ժանգոտել, որ տասնյակ դարերն էլ չեն կարող պտտել նրանց:
Քաղցրավենիքներ ճաշակելիս կխոսեք եղանակի տեսությունից, բայց աստղերը պատուհանից դուրս ավելի քիչ կգրավեն ձեր ուշադրությունը, քան մոմի մոտ թռչող թիթեռը:
Ավերեք ոչ պիտանին, որտեղ էլ այն թաքնվի: Բացահայտեք տգիտությունը յուրաքանչյուր դիմակի տակ: Աշխարհը բաժանվում է ըստ գիտակցության որակի, և տգիտության աստիճանը չափանիշ է: Իհարկե, դուք գիտեք, որ ոչ թե գրքերը թերթելով է բուժվում տգիտությունը, այլ նրանց պարունակությունը համադրելով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*194.* 


Այցելելով ձեր երկրները, Ես նկատել եմ, որ այնտեղ շատ են վախենում "հսկողություն" բառից: Բայց ի դեպ, հատկապես, հենց այդ հասկացությունը Մեզ մոտ հեշտությամբ տեղ է գտել: Իր գործն իմացող ձեռքը չի վախենա փորձով կիսվել ընկերոջ հետ: Նշանակում է, բարյացկամություն է պետք և իմացություն, այդ ժամանակ հեշտությամբ կարելի է մտածել, որ հոգեմեխանիկան կարող է իրականացնել յուրաքանչյուր գաղտնի գործողության հսկողությունը: Արդեն կարելի է տեսնել պատերի միջով, արդեն կարելի է պատկերել բոլոր ձայներն ու մտքերը: Գաղտնիքի համար գիտակցության արտասովոր արիություն է հարկավոր: Առանց երկարատև նախապատրաստվածության դրան անհնար է հասնել: Պայմանների հավասարակշռության հասնել կարելի է միայն աշխատանքի որակը բարձրացնելով: Այդ ժամանակ ամեն մեկը կարող է ինքնահսկողություն կիրառել: Այդ ժամանակ ամեն մեկը կարող է հարցնել կողմնակի հսկիչին՝ ցույց տուր ինքդ, թե ինչպես է ավելի լավ: Հոժարակամ հսկիչն ինքը պետք է կարողանա ավելի կատարյալ աշխատել: Ըստ այդմ Մեզ մոտ հիմնված է, որ ամեն նկատողություն պետք է հիմնված լինի լավագույն իմացության վրա: Այդ փորձառությունը ստեղծում է համոզվածություն, որը տարածվում է հեռու:
Դուք ինքներդ գիտեք, թե ինչ է նշանակում հանձնարարություն: Վավերականությունը տալիս է հզորություն, վավերականությունը չի վախենում: Հետևելով վավերականությանը, կարելի է վստահ լինել որոշման պատեհաժամության և միջոցների շռայլության մեջ:
Վատն է այն ուղևարը, որը ծրագիրը կիրառում է միայն ցերեկվա կամ գիշերվա կողմ: Մտածելով առաջնորդի խղճուկության մասին, վստահ առաջ գնալ չեք կարող: Երաշխավորությունը կարող է ստուգվել, քանզի Համայնքը հսկողությունից չի վախենում: Անհրաժեշտ որոշումը գալիս է ոչ թե մթի մեջ սայթաքելով, այլ անկախ արտաքին տեսքի, սպասման ժպիտի մեջ:
Իմացության մեջ է վախի վերջը:



- - - - - - -



*195.* 


Գրառեք հոգեկան վարակի մասին: Թեման հին է, բայց մինչև օրս կիրառված չէ կյանքում: Մարդիկ առաջվա պես չափազանց վախենում են ֆիզիկական վարակից, մոռանալով բոլոր վարակների գլխավոր փոխանցքը: Մի՞թե առանց տարածական շերտավորումների հնարավոր է սպանել, անիծել, մոլեգնել: Ամեն ինչ նստվածք է թողնում ծանր և հստակորեն, իրադարձության վայրի վրա թողնելով կործանիչ գազերի նմանվող շղարշ: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք սպասել, որ չարակամ էներգիայի թունավոր ճառագայթումները ցրվեն: Ընդհակառակը, նրանք ավելի են կուտակվելու և ճնշելու են պրանային: Երբեք բնակություն մի հաստատեք արյունալի վայրերում:
Նոր գործերը պետք է նոր վայրում լինեն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*196.* 


Երևույթները պետք է կիրառելի լինեն լիակատար իրականության մեջ: Նյութապաշտների համար այդ պայմանն առանձնապես պարտադիր է: Բայց ուրիշներից ավելի շատ հատկապես նյութապաշտներն են տարատեսակ երևույթները ներկում իրենց համար ցանկալի գույներով, բարդացնելով այդ կերպ բարեշրջման ընթացքը: Մենք, որպես փորձառու իրապաշտ Շինարարներ, կարող ենք տեսնել կոպիտ տգիտության վրա հիմնված անհանդուրժողականության վնասը: Որտե՞ղ է իրականությունը, երբ մտածողությունը ճնշված է, և հազարավոր նշանների փոխարեն ընդամենը հի՛նգը գիտե: Պնդումը դառնում է աղավաղում, եթե նախապես կոփված է պայմանականությունների դրոշմատիպը: Իմացության ժպիտը տապալում է միտումնավոր արգելափակոցների անցախցերը: Շինարարը չի կարող երևակայել շենքի տակի հողի մասին: Այդպիսի դրույթն առավել հանցավոր է, քանի որ նյութական հայեցակետն ամենաանսահմանափակ, օրինական հնարավորություններ է տալիս:
Ըստ իր էության ֆետիշիզմը սահմանափակ է: Բայց ազատությունը հասկանալու դեպքում հաղթանակ է դրսևորում հենց նյութը: Ռեալիստները պետք է ազատ լինեն, հակառակ դեպքում ռեալիզմի լույսը կխեղդվի ֆետիշիզմի մթի մեջ: Նյութի ոգու բնույթի ճանաչումը, ինչպես մարդկության շողափայլ պսակ, կյանքի քարն է ստեղծում:
Շտապե՛ք դեն նետել հնոտիքը:



- - - - - - -



*197.* 


Կհարցնեն՝ ինչպե՞ս եք դուք հոգ տանում հիմնված համայնքների մասին: Վերցնենք ամենաերիտասարդը: Ի՞նչ կարելի է ասել առաջին տարեդարձի շեմին: Ոչ ոք չի ընկրկել, բայց ընդհանուր հետևանքները թույլ են: Թռիչքաձև կոոպերացիան խանգարում է հասկանալ համաչափելիությունը: Փոշեհատիկը ժայռից ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն է գրավում: Նկատելի է բարձակալությունը, հետևաբար ավելի լավ է ընտրել ժամանակավոր նախագահի: Ավելի վատ է նորերին ներգրավելու գործը: Ուսմունքի մասին խոսքեր չեն գտնվել, և լուտանքներից պաշտպանություն չկա: Թակողների համար դուռը կարելի է բացել, բայց ոգու թրի լեզուն միշտ պետք է սուր լինի: Ափսոս են ձեռքից բաց թողնված աշխատակիցները: Պետք է ավելի խիտ մխրճվել գործի մեջ, հակառակ դեպքում հեռացնելու եք ժամկետները: Ուրախ կլինեի ավելի մոտ կանչել, դուք միայն առիթ տվեք: Ամեն խիզախ գործի մեջ Իմ ձեռքը ձեզ հետ է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*198.* 


Ոչ վաղ անցյալում ըստ Ընկերոջս ծրագրի Մենք հաճախ արևմտյան քաղաքներ էինք այցելում: Ընդ որում, իհարկե, եղել են հանդիպումներ պատահական անձանց հետ, որոնք Մեր մասին ինչ-որ բան կասկածում էին: Ամենահամառ հարցումերով էին դիմում Մեզ՝ հոգեմեխանիկայի օրինակների մասին և պահանջում էին բիոքիմիական ամենաճշգրիտ բանաձևեր: Եվ դրա հետ միասին Արևմուտքի մեծամտությամբ օժտված այդ մարդիկ երբեք հոգ չէին տանում սեփական գիտակցության մասին և չէին ցանկանում իմանալ, տիրապետու՞մ են արդյոք իրենք անձա՛մբ համապատասխան ֆիզիկական որակների: Տխուր է հասկանալ առանց որևէ հասարակական ձգտումների այդ պնդերեսությունը: Ինչպես քարանձավի մարդն էր շտապում իր մահակով թալանել և սեփականացնել գունավոր խեցիները, այնպես էլ քարե դղյակների այդ բնակիչները փորձում էին յուրացնել իրենց օտար որակներ: Քարանձավի մարդը գոնե զարդարում էր իրեն խեցիներով, բայց ժամանակակից խելոքները նվաստացնում էին իմացությունը հետճաշյա կեյֆի ժամանակ՝ ամոթալի թեթևամտության տեսարան էր դա:
Ըստ Ընկերոջս ծրագրի Մենք բավական համբերություն ունեինք, որպեսզի ժամանակ վատնեինք նույնիսկ նամակագրության վրա: Բայց անհնար էր որևէ մեկի հրապուրել ստեղծագործ աշխատանքի:
Նա՛ է ամենաքիչը հոգ տանում իր գիտակցության մասին, ով այն կարող է տեղավորել իր փոքրիկ քսակում պղնձե մետաղադրամների կողքին: Մի՞թե կարելի է մոռանալ գիտակցության վիճակի մասին, երբ նրբագույն էներգիաների ենք դիպչում: Այո՛, Մենք չենք արհամարհում արևմտյան գիտության մեթոդները, բայց որպես հիմք ենթադրում են ոգու՛ էներգիան: Գալով այն ենթադրության, որ ոգու էներգինա հավասարապես պետք է ինչպես Մեզ, այնպես էլ փորձարարական պրոսեցներին, Մենք, նախ և առաջ, հոգում ենք այդ էներգիայի կուտակման համար բարենպաստ պայմանների մասին:
Արոր անել ցանկացողը պետք է իր խոփն ունենա: Հասանել ցանկացողը պետք է հասկանա իր զրահը: Արևմուտքի մարդիկ խափանել են գիտակցությունն ամենածանր մտքերով, իսկ ճանաչման ուրախությունը համարյա անպարկեշտ բան է դարձել: 
Ճանաչման ուրախությունը Նոր Աշխարհի առավելությունը պետք է դառնա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*199.* 


Կարող են հարցնել՝ ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն Ձեր Համայնքում ոչ քիչ տեղ է հատկացված հնամենի կառուցվածքններին և գրքերին: Ինչու՞ այդ հնությունը չի ազդում դեպի ապագան ուղղված նպատակասլացության վրա: Կա երկու պատճառ. առաջին՝ նպատակաուղղված գիտակցությունը հետ չի նայում; երկրորդ՝ կառուցվածքները ստեղծվել են և իրերը հավաքվել են միայն դեպի ապագա շարժման համար: Դեպի ապագա ձգտման շերտանստվածքը լցնում է Համայնքի ամբողջ գոյատևումը: Ձգտման հոսանքի մեջ վերանում է իրերի ամբողջ ձգողականությունը: Բազալտի սյուներն անցյալի իրադարձություններ չեն հրահրում, բայց ամրությամբ հաստատում են ապագայի համար իրենց պիտանիությունը: Գրքերը միտքը չեն տանում անցյալ, այլ միայն վկայում են փորձն ապագայի համար: Ամբողջ գիտակցությունն ապագա հասցնելը կարող է ամրապնդել Համայնքի գոյատևությունը: Չեմ հոգնի պնդել, որ Համայնքը պետք է ընդունված լինի գիտակցությամբ: Ոչ մի արտաքին ցուցանիշներ Մեզ չեն համոզում: Անհրաժեշտ է գիտակցության այնպիսի որակ, որը քնած թե արթուն կասի նույն բանը, քանզի այլ որոշում, նույնիսկ կատակի տեսքով, ելումուտ չունի:
Մարդկության ապագան, Տիեզերքի ապագան, կա՞ արդյոք ավելի սրբազան մի բա՛ն: Բայց այդ ցնծացող սրբությունը ոչ թե ոսկեզօծ շրջանակի մեջ է, այլ նպատակասլացության նետի ծայրին, այն շեղանկյան ծայրին, որը քառակուսու ավարտվածությունը դեպի ապագա է մղել:
Աէրոլիտների մեջ կա Մորի անունով մետաղ, որն ընդունակ է խտացնել էլեկտրական էներգիան: Այդ մետաղն ունենալը հնարավորություն է տալիս ստանալ կայծերի ուժեղ բռնկումներ և նույնիսկ կրակ: Այդ խտացած կրակն, ամրապնդվելով ու բոցավառվելով, պետք է առկայծի գիտակցության մեջ: Հրավառությունների գնովի լույսեր պետք չեն: Ավելի լավ է փոքրաքանակություն, քան սուտ՝ մարդկության ապագայի անվան տակ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*200.* 


Համայնք-համագործակցությունը մարդկային համաբնակության միակ գիտակից միջոցն է: Միայնությունը կյանքի խնդրի լուծումն է համայնքից դուրս: Բոլոր միջանկյալ դրսևորումները՝ կոմպրոմիսի տարբեր աստիճաններ են և դատապարտված են քայքայման: Խոսում են ժառանգական աստվածպետական իշխանության մասին՝ դրա կառուցվածքն ինքնին  անհեթեթ է: Աստված և ժառանգականություն բառերն անհամատեղելի են: Եվ ո՞վ է սահմանելու Աստծո աստիճանը: Միայն համագործակցություն-համայնքի գիտակցությունն է հաստատում կենսաբանական պրոսեցի բարեշրջումը:
Իրեն իսկական համայնքին նվիրաբերել ցանկացողը գործում է Գոյության հիմքերին համաձայն: 
Գիտակից համայնքը բացառում է հասարակության երկու թշնամիների, այն է՝ անհավասարությունը և ժառանգականությունը: Ամեն անհավասարություն բռնության է տանում: Ժառանգականությունն ինքնին կոմպրոմիս է և ներմուծում է հիմքերի փտում: Կառուցվածքի հստակություն է պետք և անսիրություն պայմանականությունների հանդեպ, և որպես մարդկության շարժման խորհրդանիշ՝ հավատ դեպի երեխաները:
Միայն համայնքից մենք կարող ենք մտածել ապագայի մասին: Տեղափոխենք գիտակցությունն ամբողջ կյանքը բարելավելու վրա, և գոյատևման համար պայքարը կփոխակերպվի հնարավորությունների նվաճման: Այդպես մտածեք համայնքի մասին: Բարվոքեք գիտակցությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ԵՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀԱՄԱՅՆՔ"*

*201.* 


Նույնիսկ նշանակալիորեն խորացրած գիտակցության դեպքում էլ կարող են դժվար ժամեր լինել: Կարող է թվալ, թե Ուսուցչի հետ կապը գոյություն չունի, որ Ուսուցիչ գոյություն չունի: Բայց գիտակը կասի. "Պատրանք, նահանջի՛ր, ես գիտեմ իմ կապն Ուսուցչի հետ": Շատ բան կարող է անձնական դիտավորություն թվալ, Ուսմունքի հետ կապ չունեցող, - գիտակը կասի. "Պատրանք, նահանջի՛ր, ես գիտեմ Ուսմունքի հիմքերը": Կարող է թվալ, թե աշխատակիցներից զուրկ մեկը պետք է ապարդյուն դժվարությունների ենթարկվի, - գիտակը կասի. "Պատրանք, նահանջի՛ր, գիտեմ, որ Երկրի երեսին տարածված են իսկական աշխատակիցները":
Բոլոր դարերի պատրանքը գիտի, թե երբ դիպչի ուղեղին: Նախկին փորձերի խորքերից Պատրանքը դուրս է կորզում կասկածների բարակ կծիկը և իրականությունը պատում է ակներևությամբ, ծածկում է նվաճումների ակոսը: Բազմագույն Պատրանք, ժամանակն է ճանաչել քեզ, որպեսզի ասենք լիակատար ստուգությամբ. "Պատրանք, նահանջի՛ր":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*202.* 


Հաճախ համայնքին մեղադրում են անձի ազատության վրա բռնանալու մեջ: Այդ մեղադրանքը գործադրելի է ցանկացած կոմպրոմիսային համակարգի, բայց ոչ համայնքի վերաբերյալ: Գիտակից համայնքում տեղ կա յուրաքանաչյուր աշխատանքի համար: Ամեն մեկը կարող է ընտրել գործ ըստ սեփական ցանկության, քանզի ամեն գործ ճկուն է դեպի նոր նվաճումներ: Չկա մեխանիկական կատարման տաղտուկը, քանզի աշխատավորը միևնույն ժամանակ հանդես է գալիս որպես փորձարար: Նա հասկանում է խնդրի նշանակությունը, որպեսզի, չխախտելով շարժման ընդհանուր ամբողջությունը, ներմուծի աշխատանքի կատարելագործում:
Բերենք Մեր Համայնքի օրինակը: Մեր Բարեկամ քիմիկոս Վ-ն ցանկանում է զբաղվել ճառագայթների բաշխման նոր եղենակով՝ ոչ ոք նրան չի խանգարում: Մեր Բարեկամ Կ-ն ցանկանում է կատարելագործել ռադիոն նոր լուսային ալիքների կիրառումով՝ ոչ ոք նրան չի խանգարում: Մեր Քույր Պ-ն զբաղված է հարևան երկրի հասարակական խնդիրներով՝ նրան ոչ ոք չի խանգարում: Մեր Քույր Յու-ն զբաղված է հողագործությամբ և բազում միջոցներ է ներդնում՝ նրան ոչ ոք չի խանգարում: Քույր Օ-ն սիրում է բուժիչ բույսերը և կրթության հարցերը՝ նրան ոչ ոք չի խանգարում: Եղբայր Խ-ն մի հրաշալի ջուլհակային հաստոց է դրել ու նաև աշխատում է համայնքները բարեփոխելու վրա: Եղբայր Մ-ն զբաղված է պատմական հետազոտություններով: Մեր կոշկակարը հիանալի փիլիսոփայական տրակտատներ է գրում: Որոշակիորեն ամեն մեկն աշխատանք է գտնում իրեն համապատասխան և իր ցանկությամբ էլ կարող է այն փոխել: Այսպիսով, անհրաժեշտ է աշխատելու ցանկություն և բաց գիտակցություն, որի ներքո ամեն գործ հրապուրիչ է դառնում: Չէ՞ որ աշխատանքը կատարվում է ապագայի համար, և ամեն ոք լավագույն քարն է ներդնում: Եվ Մենք էլ հիմա սարերի տեսարանի առջև խոսում ենք ապագայի համար: Եվ դուք այդ խոսքերը կփոխանցեք դաշտավայրերի բնակիչներին, և նրանք մեկ անգամ ևս կհիշեն Համայնքի գոյության հնարավորության մասին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*203.* 


Արժանահավատ ճանապարհորդներից դուք արդեն լսել եք, թե ինչպես ուղևարները հրաժարվում են առաջնորդել որոշ ուղություներով: Ավելի շուտ նրանք կթողնեն, որ իրենց սպանեն, քան ձեզ կուղեկցեն առաջ: Այդպես էլ կա: Ուղեևարները Մեր կողմից հոգեբանված են: Բայց եթե անզգույշ ճամփորդն այնուամենայնիվ առաջ ընթանա, նրա առջև կորոտա լեռնային փլուզումը: Եթե ճամփորդը հաղթահարի այդ խոչընդոտն էլ, այդ դեպքում խճերի անձրևը կտանի նրան, քանզի ոչ ցանկալին տեղ չի հասնելու:



- - - - - - -



*204.* 


Գաղտնիքը անգիտության նախանշանն է: Երբեմն Մեր Համայնքը մեղադրել են մեկուսացածության և մարդկանց օգնել չցանկանալու մեջ: Բայց ինքներդ էլ գիտեք ու տեսել եք Մեզ տարբեր տեղերում և տեսել եք Մեր գործիչներին: 
Մեր նյութական ուղերձները քիչ չեն եղել: Դուք գիտեք, որ Մեր նամակները հասնում են արագ, և լրաբերները չեն ուշանում: Ասացեք այդ երիտասարդ բարեկամներին: 
Եթե նյութական կապը քիչ է նկատելի, ուրեմն պատճառը պետք է փնտրել գիտակցության անհամաձայնեցվածության մեջ: Եթե ինչ-որ ելույթներով հանդես գալ մենք չենք շտապում, նշանակում է չենք ցանկանում վաղաժամության շնորհիվ ինչ-որ բան փչացնել: Կամազրկության մեջ երբեք հարվածը չենք տարրալուծի: Երբեք չենք ներմուծի խոսք, որի իմաստն անհասկանալի է: Միշտ կխուսափենք էներգիայի անմիտ կորստից, քանզի գիտենք փորձով, թե որքան թանկարժեք է էներգիայի նետը: Մի կասկածեք, որ կշռելի նյութի սահմաններից այն կողմ Մենք ընկղմվում ենք նրբագույն էներգիաների փոխհարաբերությունների մեջ, և այդ թանկարժեք փշրանքների ծախսը պետք է գիտակից լինի: Հարյուրամյակներով Մենք կուտակել ենք Մեր գրապահոցները, խելքին մոտ բան է պահպանել դրանք հրդեհից: Որոշ խորհրդանիշների վրա տեսանելի են երկու պարույրներ. որքան կարելի է մեկի վրայով բարձրանալ, նույնքան էլ մյուսի վրայով կարելի է իջնել ցած: Թող հիշեն նրանք, ով դեմ չէ ասել. "Մենք արդեն հասանել ենք": Իսկ ովքեր Մեր Համայնքին կասկածում են անգործության մեջ, նրանք ուղղակի անտեղյակ են:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*205.* 


Գիշերը եկող և ցերեկը Սինեդրիոնում լռող բարեմիտ Նիկոդեմոսներ* Մեզ պետք չեն: Ամեն մեկը պետք է պահպանի վստահված գաղտնիքը, բայց պետք է Մեր մասին խոսքեր ունենա: Խոսքեր ամուր, կարողացող հակառակորդին շշմեցնել: Ասացեք՝ հետաքրքիր է տեսնել խոսողին այն մասին, ինչ նա չգիտի: Եթե կխոսեն գանձերին դեմ, ասացեք՝ նույնիսկ ծովն է լի գոցված շշերով: Կխոսեն Համայնքին դեմ, ասացեք՝ Քրիստոսին, Բուդդային, Մովսեսին հարգողը չի համարձակվի խոսել ընդդեմ Բարու Համայնքի: Ամենավատն է կեղծ մեղադրանք արտասանելը, քանզի նրանում է և սուտը, և զրպարտանքը, և դավաճանությունը, և տգիտությունը: Ասացեք՝ եթե արդեն Ուսուցիչը կա, ուրեմն ինչու՞ չօգտվել նրա գիտակից Խորհուրդներից: Ինքներդ չեք օգտվում, քանզի չգիտեք, թե ինպես դրանք ստանաք: Մահաթմաների մասին շտապեք իմանալ ոչ թե պատմության մեջ, այլ կյանքում. իսկ առայժմ ձեր տգիտությունը պահեք ձեզ:



- - - - - - -



*206.* 


Հատկապես պայքար ակներևության դեմ: Իրականությունն ակներևություն չէ: Ակներևությունն իր բոլոր հատկանիշներով իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում: Դրականատեսության հին ուսմունքները ստուգությունը փոխարինել են ակներևությամբ, և միայն մեկ արդարացում ունենք նրանք՝ չունեին ոչ մանրադիտակներ, ոչ հեռադիտակներ, ոչ վեր, ոչ վար: Բայց հարցախույզ միտքը պայմանական ակներևության հետ հաշվի չի նստում, նրան իրականությունն է պետք տիեզերական օրենքների շրջանակներում: Նա հասկանում է, որ մարգարիտը ծովի խորքերում տեսանելի չէ և որ օդի շերտերը կարող են արծիվների երամներ թաքցնել:
Վերջերս Մենք խոսում էինք իրականության պաշտպանության մասին: Հիշեք, որ տգետ ժողովուրդ չէ, որ փրփրելու է իրականության դեմ, այլ որ այդ փոքրիկ գիտունները մոլեգնած պաշտպանելու են իրենց կարճատես ակներևությունը: Նրանք մտածելու են, որ աշխարհը, որն ամփոփված է իրենց տեսադաշտի մեջ, իրական է, իսկ մնացած ամենը, ինչ իրենց տեսանելի չէ, վնասակար հորինվածք է: Ի՞նչ է ուրեմն ընկած այս աղքատ նեղմտության հիմքում: Չնայած և ձևափոխված, բայց այն նույն սեփականասիրությունը: Սա իմ խոզանոցն է, և այդ պատճառով ամենն, ինչ նրանից դուրս է, անպետք է և վնասակար: Սա իմ ակներևությունն է, և այդ պատճառով նրանից դուրս ոչինչ գոյություն չունի: Փղի ու յոթ կույրերի մասին հայտնի առակը լիքն է ակներևությամբ:
Հատկապես, ինչպես Մենք ենք ասում՝ Համայնքն է պայքարում իրականության համար: Ահա ձեզ համախոհների ևս մեկ տեսակ, - նրանք, ովքեր ձգտում են ճշմարտության, ում համար ակներևությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան կեղտոտ ապակի: Եթե քիմիական ու կենսաբանական ակներևությունը բարդ է, ուրեմն առավել բարդ է կյանքի և գործողությունների կառուցման ոլորտների ակներևությունը: Առանց գիտակցության զարգացման մենք գտնվելու ենք մշտական միրաժի մեջ; ինչպես փայտացման դեպքում, անշարժանալու ենք կծկված սարսափի մեջ:
Պատրա՛նք, նահանջի՛ր: Մենք ցանկանու՛մ ենք և կիմանա՛նք իրականությունը:


- - - - - - -
* Ավետ. Հովհ., Գ; 1-21

----------


## Sambitbaba

*207.* 


Մինչև գիտակցության ամրապնդվելը տիեզերածնական դատողություններ մի՛ խրախուսեք: Հետևեք դպրոցներում դասավանդման նպատակահարմարությանը: Առաջադեմների համար ստեղծեք արագ առաջընթացի հնարավորություններ: Եթե աշխույժ նավը պետք է իջեցնի առագաստները շարքը չխախտելու համար, արդյո՞ք դա հնարավորությունները սպանել չի լինի: Գիտե՞ք արդյոք, թե ինչպես է ստեղծվել այդ նավի նպատակասլացման կառուցվածությունը: Եվ արդյո՞ք այն կառուցված չէ առավել մեծ վտանգն իր վրա ընդունելու համար: Ինչպե՞ս ծախսել նրա հնարավորությունները սառեցրած բանջարեղեն տեղափոխելու վրա: Միշտ պաշտպանեք պատասխանատու առաջընթացի հնարավորությունը: Թող դպրոցի առաջին իսկ տարուց սկսած արագընթացի համար դանդաղ քայլը կապանք չլինի: Թող ուսուցիչը հեռատեսորեն կանխազգա արագ քայլել կարողացողներին: Պետք չէ նրանց գովել, բայց պետք է նրանց համար ճանապարհ բացել: Հարկ է ստեղծել միջանկյալ կուրսեր, այդ աստիճաններով առաջադեմները կարող են արագ վեր վազել: Մի՛ թաքցրեք նրանցից դժվարությունները: Գիտակցության հայտնի տիպի համար ամեն սխրանքանման շարժում արդեն իսկ ուրախություն է և լույս:
Նմանապես ուսուցչից է կախված աշակերտի մտածողության ուղղության արագ սահմանումը, քանզի սխալ խրատները ծանր հանցագործություն են, դրանով կարելի է զրկվել լավագույն աշխատողներից: Ամեն անշարժ ծրագիր դիակ է, որն անտանելի է իմացության արևի ներքո: Ստուգելով ուսուցչի գիտակցությունը, հնարավորինս շուտ պետք է ամրացնել դպրոցը: Ստեղծեք նրա համար լավագույն պայմաններ, որպեսզի նրա վրա դնեք համայնքի աշխատողների գիտակցության համար պատասխանատվությունը: 
Անհնար է, որ ապագայի դպրոցները հիշեցնեն անասնոցներ, որտեղ մինչև վերջերս խոշտանգվում էին սերունդները: Դաժանությունն ու արգելքները փոխարինվում են հնարավորություններով:
Տվեք արհեստների ուսուցում, տվեք ընտրության ազատություն և պահանջեք աշխատանքի որակ: Դրա համար ամեն ուսուցիչ պետք է հասկանա որակի նշանակությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*208.* 


Լայնածավալ կարելի է հավաքել երիտասարդ աշխատակիցների: Փոքրիկ ասեկոսների փոխարեն Ուսուցիչը կուզենար լարված որոնումներ տեսնել: Գիշեր է ընկած վախեցողների վրա, ակնհայտ վնասը նրանց ավելի քիչ է նկատելի, քան հարևանի գլխի ավելորդ մազը: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք մտածել համայնքի մասին, երբ բամբասանքներով ենք զբաղված: Բայց դժվարությունները քչանում են, երբ գիտենք, որ զրպարտանքի մարտիկները կարող են մնալ նոր քաղաքների պատերից այն կողմ:
Թող զրպարտիչները նայեն ցուցակն այն ամենի, ինչ իրենք զրպարտել են: Չի՞ լինի դա արդյոք մարդկային, բարեշրջական ձեռքբերումների ցուցակը: Ոչ մի զրպարտանք բարեշրջման հետևանքների վրա ազդել չի կարող: Բայց զրպարտանքը կյանքի վառելիքը կուլ տվողն է, և նպատակահարմարության տեսանկյունից պետք է ոչնչացվի: Անմիտ, հայհոյական խոսքը հաճախ հստակ մտքով չի ուղեկցվում, բայց զրպարտանքի բնույթը հասունացված է մթի մեջ, և միտքը կրում է այն անձայն, ինչպես բվի թռիչքը:
Հարցնում է ինչ-որ մեկը՝ ինչ՞ու է պետք այդքան ուշադրություն դարձնել զրպարտանքի վրա: Հարցնողն էներգիայի խնայողության մասին ոչինչ չգիտի:
Պետք չէ վշտանալ կեղտոտ ճանապարհի մասին, բայց վա՜յ կեղտոտողներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*209.* 


Արդեն տեսել եք, թե ինչպես էի Ես հարցեր տալիս նորեկին: Ըստ պատասխանների կարելի էր դատել եկվորի որակների մասին: Ձեզանից ամեն մեկին հարկ կլինի սովորեցնել նորեկների: Եթե նրանք սկսեն հարցով, դուք հենց հարցով էլ պատասխանեք: Դուք գիտեք, թե հարցի որակն ինչպես է ուղղորդում հետևորդին: Չի կարելի թույլ տալ, որ հարցի մտքի մեջ անճշտություն թաքնվի: Հաճախ այդ առաջին անորոշությունը կպչում է, ինչպես յուղի հետքը ծածկոցին, և այն մաքրել անհնար է:
Կգա ժամը, երբ դուք համառորեն կպնդեք, որ զգուցակիցը հարց տա: Բայց առաջին հարցը պետք է ձեզանից լինի: Եվ ամենից առաջ հարցրեք, թե ձեր մոտ ի՞նչն է հրապուրել զրուցակցին: Եվ հետո առաջարկեք նրան խոստովանել, թե ե՞րբ է առաջին անգամ զգացել ժամանակակից կյանքի անպետքությունը, իսկ հետո թող պատմի, թե Ուսուցչի մասին առաջին հասկացումն ինչպե՞ս է ծագել նրա գիտակցության մեջ: Թող ասի, թե ինչպես է նա հասկանում սխրանքը և զգու՞մ է արդյոք տարբերությունն ակներևության և իրականության միջև, և կարո՞ղ է արդյոք ըմբռնել համայնքն իր գիտակցության ներսում: Այդպես պետք է մոտենալ ցանկությունների ու երազանքի մացառուտներին: Մի վախեցեք խիստ երևալ, չէ՞ որ տրորված, փափկացած բարձերն ավելի վատ են: Խստությունը կտա իր արմատները, և եթե տաք նաև լարվածության ցուցանիշ, ուրեմն կստեղծվի կամուրջի երևույթը:
Անհրաժեշտ կլինի բացառել բոլոր հարցերը նախկին ընտանեկան կյանքի մասին: Ընդամենը մեկ նման հարցով մարդուն կարելի է խորասուզել առօրեականության մեջ, այն ժամանակ երբ բոլոր միջոցներով պետք է պահպանել իրականության արտասովորությունը: 
Կայծակի փայլքի ներքո իրականությունն ուղի է հարթում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*210.* 


Չեն կարող Մեր Համայնքը մեղադրել տառակերության մեջ: Ավելի շուտ անփորձը կարող է շշմել տեմպի լարվածությունից ու թվացյալ անսպասելիությունից: Կյանքն ինքը Համայնքին դյուրաշարժություն է տալիս: Ծնվում են անհապաղ մեկնում կամ շտապ վերադարձ պահանջող նոր միավորումներ: 
Մեր հին նամակներում դուք կարդացել եք, թե որքան ճիշտ էր հասարակական իրադարձությունների վերաբերյալ Մեր նախատեսությունը: Դեռ այսօր էլ դուք հաստատում ունեք Աշխարհում գիտակցության վիճակի մասին:  Մեր ապարատի զգոնությունը թույլ է տալիս կարդալ աշխարհում անզգույշ մտքերի ալիքները: Բացարձակապես, ինչպես տպագրասենյակ:
Սխալ է պատկերացնել, որ Մեր Համայնքը նստած է ստվերում և փառաբանում է անտեսանելի Արարչին: Ամեն կառուցվածք պետք է համաչափելի լինի բարեշրջման աստիճանի պայմանների հետ: Մենք գիտակցում են, թե ինչպիսի լարվածություն է պահանջում այժմեականությունը: 
Կարող է գալ Մեզ մոտ նա, ով աշխատանքի կազմակերպվածություն է ցանկանում: Կարող է գալ, եթե ճանապարհը գտնի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*211.* 


Երախտագիտությունն արդարության լուսապսակն է: Համայնքը պետք է գիտենա երախտագիտության էությունը: Ամեն նպատակահարմար գործողություն ոչ թե ոչնչացվում է, այլ իր հետևից երախտագիտություն է բերում: Երախտագիտության էությունը հաղորդակցման մեջ կլինի գիտակցության ամենասեղմ համահնչյության հետ:
Համագործակցության հաստատումը ձևական հարցման հետևանք չէ: Միայն գործով և վճռականությամբ կարելի է մոտենալ Համայնքի սրտին: Սովորեք հնարավորությունները բաց չթողնել: Եթե վճռականությունն ու գործը տանում են դեպի երախտագիտություն, անշրջահայացությունն ու անփությությունը ստեղծում են դժվարահաղթահարելի խոչընդոտներ: Անշարժության պատճառով գործողությունը բաց թողած աշխատակիցը թողնվում է ինքն իր կամքին: Դա ոչ թե պատիժ է, այլ պրակտիկ միջոց՝ ցույց տալ նրա անկարողությունը: Իհարկե, հազվադեպ է ինչ-որ մեկն ընդունում իր անկարողությունը, և այդ ժամանակ առաջարկվում է փոքրիկ ինքնուրույն վարժություն. ինչ-որ բան դժվար է առաջ գնում, ինչ-որ բան ճռռում է ու չի բացվում: Պետք չէ կասկածել, որ դրանք ինչ-որ մոգական քայլեր են, ուղղակի Համայնքը ժամանակավորապես անուշադրության է մատնել, և անփորձության ցուպերը տատանվում են քամուց: Համենայն դեպս այնպիսի կոլեկտիվի ազդեցությունը, ինչպիսին է Համայնքը, կլինի հզոր, և առանց այդ առանցքակետի դժվար է ընթանալ նրանց, ով այլևս փորձել է Համայնքի բարերար ուղիները:
Մարդկության էությունն ինքը ականջ է դնում Համայնքի մասին ամեն նոր լուրի: Կփորձեն ասել Համայնքի գոյության անհնարության մասին, բայց ոչ ոք չի համարձակվի պնդել, որ այն վնասակար է: Մենք կանչում ենք դեպի բացարձակը, Մենք առաջարկում ենք անվիճելի գործողություններ, Մենք ցանկանում ենք տեսնել կամք և ինքնուրույնություն: Կասկածելի ոչինչ չպետք է ներթափանցի աշխատողների գիտակցության մեջ: Մեզ մոտ նշանակալի գիտելիքներ են կուտակված, և Մենք կարող ենք օգտվել նրանցից, քանզի Մենք նրանցից օգտվում ենք ոչ թե մեզ համար, այլ Ճշմարտության: Եվ կոպիտ "Ես"-ը փոխարինվել է արդեն արարիչ "Մենք"-ով: 
Սովորե՛ք հասկանալ Համայնքը որպես հնարավորությունների եռացող աղբյուր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*212.* 


Համայնքին աջակցողը միջնորդում է մոլորակի բարեշրջման արագացմանը: Ամեն անշարժություն և քարացում  նշանակելու են վերադարձ դեպի նախնական ձևերը:
Ուշադրություն դարձրեք անցյալի պատմության վրա; դուք կտեսնեք բարգավաճման հստակ զարկեր, դուք ակներև կտեսնեք, որ այդ զարկերը համընկնում են Համայնքի գաղափարի՝ համագործակցելու դրսևորման հետ: Կործանվել են բռնակալությունները, ներթափանցել են գիտության նվաճումները, ծագել են աշխատանքի նոր միջոցներ, փայլկտացել են բարի խիզախումներ, երբ ծավալվել է համագործակցության դրոշը:
Եթե մարդկությունը հաճախ մտածեր համագործակցության մասին, նա վաղուց արդեն մուտք կգործեր Ընդհանուր Բարիքի համաշխարհային ըմբռնման մեջ:



- - - - - - -



*213.* 


Ասացեք երեսպաշտ հայեցողներին. եթե հայեցությունը էներգիայի լարում է և թռիչքի կուտակում, ուրեմն նման գործողություն մեզ Առյուծը* կարող էր ավանդել: Բայց եթե հայեցությունն ալարկոտություն է և անտարբերություն, ուրեմն անհնար է այդ ամոթալի ժամանցը ներկայացնել որպես մեծ Պատգամ:
Շատ բան է պետք հեռացնել ճանապարհից: Պետք է ստուգել ամեն մի արմատավորված երևույթ: Մենք սովորել ենք պատահական կոճղերը որպես ուղղորդիչ նշաններ ընդունել, բայց, որպես գիտակից հասարակության արժանապատիվ անդամներ, բոլորը պատասխանատու են յուրաքանչյուր անմիտ մնացուկի համար: Չի կարելի սեփական անձը հասարակական անխելքության զոհ համարել: 
Չի կարելի հանգստանալ մտքից, որ ինչ-որ մեկն ինչ-որ տեղ մեղավոր է: Ավելի լավ է խելամտորեն թվարկել սեփական զանցանքները: Ավելի լավ է առանց կեղծ ժպիտի ըմբռնել, թե ինչ կարելի է ուղղել այսօրվանից սկսած և ստուգել ամեն կատարածդ գործի որակը: Ընդ որում ստուգումը հարկ է սկսել ամենաառօրեականից: Չափից երկար չե՞մ քնել արդյոք: Ինչպե՞ս եմ խոսել ինձ շրջապատողների հետ: Չե՞մ հետաձգել արդյոք շտապ աշխատանքը: Չե՞մ ասել արդյոք կեղծ ժամկետներ: Չե՞մ մոռացել արդյոք Ընդհանուր Բարիքի մասին հոգատարությունը: Այդպես հարցադրեք ձեզ առանց երեսպաշտության:

- - - - - - -
* Առյուծը - Գաուտամա Բուդդային տրված անուններից մեկն էր Սինգհա, ինչը նշանակում է՝ առյուծ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*214.* 


Ստուգելով սեփական գործողությունները, ուրիշների արարքներն ավելի հեշտ է դիտարկել: Դուք բավականաչափ տեղյակ եք, թե որքան դեմ ենք Մենք մնացուկներին ու նախապաշարմունքներին: Եվ հենց այդ գիտակցությամբ Մենք ասում ենք՝ զգուշությամբ վերաբերվեք օտար սովորույթներին: Հաճախ հիմքում ընկած է եղել զարգացած գիտելիք, այն ժամանակ, երբ, որպես ռեալիստներ, մենք ասես թե պետք է մաքրենք բոլոր կուտակումները, բայց կոտրել գիտակից հիմքի նշանակությունը չարդարացված կլիներ:
Եթե շինարարը տեսնում է հիմքի ամրությունը, նա օգտագործում է այդ հիմքը նոր շենք կառուցելու համար: Անհրաժեշտ է միջոցների համաշխարհային խնայողություն: Ավերելու շռայլությունը պատմության էջերին է անցել: Աշխարհը ոչ թե նոր էլեմենտների, այլ նոր համակցությունների կարիք ունի: Եվ նոր նվաճողի ուղին լուսավորված է ոչ թե հրդեհների ցոլքով, այլ նոր ներգրավված էներգիայի կայծերով: Անբաժանելիորեն միահյուսված են նոր հնարավորությունների   լարերը:    Մեծ   է   էներգիայի   հոսանքը    խախտելու վտանգը: Շրջահայեցության մասին ասել ենք ոչ միայն խնայածը պահպանելու, այլև վտանգից խուսափելու համար: Հեշտ է կտրել ստորգետնյա լարերը և ամբողջ քաղաքը զրկել լույսից: Հեշտությամբ կարելի է քարուքանդ անել օգտակար հիմքը և երկար ժամանակով վնասակար շփոթություն տարածել: Այդ պատճառով գովաբանում ենք գիտակից վճռականությունը և ցավում ենք ոչնչացման շռայլության համար:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*215.* 


Արևի ճառագայթը չորացնում և քայքայում է, բայց լույսը վերականգնում է: Անհրաժեշտ է հագեցվածություն, բայց ոչ թե կտրուկ հարված: Ստեղծագործողներին պետք է գիտենալ, թե ինչպես հագեցնել մթնոլորտը: Հաջողության գրավականը մթնոլորտի հագեցվածության մեջ է, որն էլ հենց վերականգնում է գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչ: 
Կառուցել պետք է այնպես, որպեսզի ամբողջ անցյալը համընկնի ապագայի հետ:
Ավերվում է ամբողջ սխալականն ու պատահականը, բայց իմացության թելը չպետք է կտրվի: Ոչ թե զիջողություն անցյալին, այլ հոսք հավերժության:
Եթե մարդիկ կարողանային զգալ "սանտանայի"* ալիքը, նրանք ձեռք կբերեին Տիեզերքի գիտակցություն:
Երբ ճամփորդը կանգնած է բարձունքին, մի՞թե նա չի կարող  զգալ, որ իր մարմինը վեհանում է որպես մոլորակների միացատեղ: Ոչ թե Երկրից կտրված լինելը, այլ հենց միավորելու կարողությունն է մարդուն դարձնում գործիչ:
Օտար ուսմունքը հորդորում է ենթարկվել, բայց համայնքն այնքան է հնարավորություններով լի, որ միակ Վերարքայությունն այնտեղ գիտելիքի աստիճանն է: Ոչ ոք Վերարքա չի նշանակում, բայց ունկնդիրն ու սովորողն ընդունում են այդ աստիճանը: Ոուսուցիչը բնական առաջնորդ է:
Ասիայում Ուսուցիչը՝ օրենքով դրված հասկացություն է: Ըստ Բուդդայի պատգամի՝ ամեն ապագա Ուսուցիչ առանձնապես է մեծարվում: Այդպիսի հնարավորության դրսևորման մեջ է ապագայի ամբողջ գրավականը:
Մթնոլորտի խտացածությունը կբարձրացնի աշխարհի գալիք դիրքորոշումը:


- - - - - - -
* Սանտանա (սանսկրիտ) - բուդդայական տերմին, որը նշանակում է հոսանք: Տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը գնում է կյանքի  հոսանքի մասին, կամ նույնիսկ ալիքի կերպով ընկալվող նպատակաուղղված տիեզերական հոսանքի: 
Նիկոլայ Ռերիխն ունի "Սանտանա" անունը կրող կտավ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*216.* 


Զգուշացեք ժամանակ չունեցողներից: Կեղծ զբաղվածությունը, նախ և առաջ, մատնացույց է անում ժամանակի և տարածության գանձից օգտվելու անկարողությունը: Այդպիսի մարդիկ կարող են միայն աշխատանքի նախնական ձևեր կատարել: Անհնար է նրանց ներգրավել ստեղծագործելու: Արդեն խոսել ենք ուրիշների ժամանակը գողացող ժամկետների խաբեբաների մասին,  այժմ   խոսենք   կյանքի   ուղին   խափանող   մանրոգի   անկյալների   և  նվազամիտների մասին: Նրանք զբաղված են այնքան, որքան զբաղված է պղպեղով լի անոթը; աշխատանքից նրանք միայն դառնություն են զգում; նրանց երևելիությունը հնդկահավի երևելիություն է, քանզի հաշվում են այն ծխախոտի ծխի գարշահոտության քանակով; նրանք տեղ են տալիս ուղեղ թմրեցնելու աշխատանքին: Նրանք հորինել են փթած աշխաատանքի ճեղքերը լցնող հարյուրավոր պատրվակներ: Նրանք ժամ անգամ չեն գտնի ամենաանհապաղի համար: Իրենց բթամտությամբ նրանք պատրաստ են դառնալ խիզախներ և հերքել իրենց համար ամենաէականը: Նրանք անպտուղ են նույնքան, որքան ուրիշի ժամանակի գողեր են: Անհրաժեշտ է վտարել նրանց նոր կառույցներից: Նրանց կարելի է թողնել աղյուս տեղափոխելը:
Մենք գիտենք շատ աշխատողների, որոնք ժամանակ կգտնեն ամենակարևորի համար; նրանց չի թվում, որ իրենք զբաղված են: Աշխատանքում չժլատացողը կստանա առատորեն: Աշխատանք պարունակելու այդ որակն անհրաժեշտ է գիտակցության լայնացման համար: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք ինչ-որ բանով փոխարինել գիտակցության աճի ուրախությունը: 
Մեր Հնդկական գրերում դուք հանդիպել եք տիեզերական հասկացությունների վերաբերյալ կիրառվող "խաղ" արտահայտությանը: Աշխարհի Մեծ Մոր խաղը՝ արդյո՞ք տեսանելի չէ այն պայծառացած գիտակցությանը: Եվ փոխարինելի չէ՞ արդյոք արյան դրաման լուսակիր նյութի լույսի տակ: Բայց շողափայլ խաղի համար պետք է պատրաստի ժամ ունենալ:

----------

Progart (21.03.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*217.* 


Կասկածամտության երկու տեսակ կա. մեկը՝ բարյացակամ է, վավերացում որոնող, մյուսը՝ նորությունից խուսափող վախկոտ սեփականատեր: Երկրորդ երևույթը սովորական է սակավակիրթ շրջանակներում: Երբեք մի սկսեք վիճել այդ խավերի հետ: Առաջարկեք նրանց կարդալ և համալրել կրթությունը: Թերահավատների առաջին տեսակը Մեզ համար հաճելի երևույթ է, նրանցից օգտակար աշխատակիցներ են ստացվում: Իհարկե, սովորաբար նրանք ավելի կրթված են, և նրանց սկզբնական փորձն էլ հարուստ է ավելի: Եվ հետո նրանք հեշտորեն  կարող են համադրել գիտելիքների տարբեր ոլորտների տվյալները: Իհարկե, նրանք արդեն պատրաստ են համայնքն ընկալելու համար, և համեմատությունները նրանց համար ընդամենը ժամանակավոր շղարշից ազատվել կլինեն:
Որպես իրապաշտներ, Մենք ճանաչում ենք իրականությունը և ուրախանում ենք, եթե մեկը որոնում է իրականության ուղիով: Այդ իրականությունը թույլ է տալիս տգիտությանը նշանակություն չտալ: Արևի տարած ձյունն ուշադրություն չի գրավի, բայց եթե այն ճահճանա, մեր ճամբարը մենք ավելի բարձր տեղում կխփենք:



- - - - - - -



*218.* 


Նյութի հայտնի վիճակը, կյանքի կոչելով գիտակից անհատականացումը, կազմավորում է մարդկային անհատին, - այդ պահից սկսվում է պայքարը համայնքի դեմ: Երբ մարդու մեջ, ինչպես ասում են, արթնանում է գազանը, հատկապես այդ ժամանակ անհատականացումը, առանց գիտակցությունից սնվելու, փոխակերպվում է չար էգոիզմի: Այդ ժամանակ արշավ է սկսվում լուսավորման և համագործակցության դեմ: Էգոիզմն անձի ազնվաբարո գիտակցում չի դառնում, այդպիսի էգոիզմը վերադառնում է կենդանական վիճակին, կորցնելով նույնիսկ կենդանիների խմբակային արժեքները: Նման մարդը գազանից ավելի վատ է: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք համայնք կառուցել ընդհանուր լեզու չունեցող այդպիսի գազանակերպներից: Այդ դեպքում կառուցողները պետք է վերանայեն մարդկային անհատականության հիմքերը: Ամեն շրջանակ, ամեն ծրագրային պայմանականություն պետք է վերաստուգվի, բայց ստուգել կարող են միայն արի, պայմանականությունների կապանքներից ազատված մարդիկ: Այդպես է պետք պահպանել մարդկային անհատի սխրանքը:
Կգտնվեն գազանին հաղթողներ, բայց նրանց փնտրելու գնացեք առանց հին բանաձևերի: Եթե հանգամանքները բերում են ձեզ հին մտածողության, ուրեմն ավելի լավ է այրեք այդ հանգամանքները, քան նրա ծառաները դարձեք:
Մենք ճանաչել ենք հին բազկաթոռներին նստած այդպիսի կառուցողների: Ճաշերի ժամանակ հանդիպել ենք չեկագրքույկներով մարգարեների և բարձրաձայն առաջնորդների: Ոչ հին պատերը, ոչ բանկերի սրբատեղերը համայնքի գիտակցությունը չեն ամրապնդի: Եթե համայնքի անդամը երազում է գոնե արտաքին վարվելակերպով նման լինել կապիտալիստի, նշանակում է փտած են նրա համայնքի ոտքերը:
Վերացրեք գազան-մարդուն: Պոչավոր մարդիկ ու կենտավրոսները բարեշրջում չեն մտնում:
Անհրաժեշտ է համայնքի գործուն գիտակցում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*219.* 


Յուրաքանչյուր բռնություն դատապարտված է: Բռնի ստրկությունը, բռնի ամուսնությունը, բռնի աշխատանքը հրահրում են վրդովմունք և դատապարտում: Բայց բոլոր բռնություններից առավել ոճրագործ և այլանդակ տեսարան է ցուցաբերում բռնի համայնքը: Ամեն բռնություն դատապարտված է արձագանքի, իսկ ամենավատ բռնությունը դատապարտված է ամենավատ արձագանքի: 
Բայց դատապարտված է աշխարհի համայնքը՝ նշանակում է համայնքի հասկացությունն իրենց մեջ չտեղավորող էլեմենտները պետք է համոզված լինեն, որ դա անվիճարկելի է: Պե՞տք է արդյոք համոզել խոսքերով: Բայց ոչ թե խոսքերը, այլ միայն միտքն է համոզում և վերածնում գիտակցությունը: Միտքը սրվել կարող է միայն հոգեկան էներգիայի միջոցով: Այդ էներգիայի զարգացումը կտա ելք համայնքը կառուցողներին: Եթե նրանք անձամբ համոզված են համայնքի անվիճարկելիության մեջ, ոչ ոք չի կարող արգելել նրանց հակառակորդներին համոզելու համար հզոր միտք ուղարկել:
Միայն թե պետք է հասկանալ հոգեկան էներգիայի նշանակությունը գալիք բարեշրջման մեջ և գիտականորեն ուսումնասիրել նրա դրսևորումները: Պետք չկա աճպարարության տեսքով փորձարկել այն հանդեսների ժամանակ: Պետք է ամենայն հոգատարությամբ և պատասխանատվությամբ ձեռնամուխ լինել մարդկության գանձի բացահայտմանը: Շատ ժամանակ չկա բազմաթիվ հակառակորդներին օգտակար աշխատակիցներ դարձնելու համար: Իհարկե, եթե դուք սկսեք նրանց վախեցնել, դա կլինի կոպիտ և ոչ հարիր համայնքի իսկական անդամին:
Լուսավոր, ամենահաղթ միտքը լիովին կհամապատասխանի համագործակցության Նոր Դարաշրջանի գալիք պայմաններին:
Կարծում եք, թե ասվածն ուտո՞պիա է: Այդ դեպքում հասեք Մեզ մոտ և կհամոզվեք, թե ինչպես է գործում մարդկային գիտակից մի՛տքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ԵՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀԱՄԱՅՆՔ"*


*220.* 


Երբ խոսում ենք գալիք բարեշրջման գեղեցկության մասին, Մեզ լավատես-ուտոպիստներ են անվանում: Երբ խոսում ենք այժմեականության սարսափների մասին, Մեզ անվանում են երազկոտ-վատատեսներ: Բայց Մենք չենք կարող ոչ լավատես, և ոչ էլ վատատես լինել, Մենք իրապաշտ-ճշմարտականներ ենք: 
Կարող եք պատկերացնել, թե ցանկացողների ինչպիսի բանակ է ձգտում դեպի Մեր Համայնք: Որքան վկայություններ, որքան խրախուսիչ դիմումներ, բայց դատողությունների հիմքում սահմանված է միայն ճշմարտությունը: Ճիշտ նույնպես վարվեք նոր համայնքներ հիմնելու դեպքում: Տեսեք, որպեսզի բարեկամական հարաբերությունները նշանակություն չունենան: Տեսեք, որ նախկին ընկերությունն ու թշնամանքը հանգամանորեն ստուգվեն, որպեսզի ոչ մի վկայություն որոշմները չծռի, - անհատական հարցում, անհատական փորձություն, անհատական պատասխանատվություն: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս փորձությունը սկսել ոչ թե աշխատելու, այլ հանգստանալու առաջարկից: Ուրախությամբ չաշխատող յուրաքանչյուր ոք ձեր աշխատակիցը չէ: Կարելի է հարցնել՝ ընդունե՞լ է արդյոք անշնորհակալ մարդկությունը նորեկի արժանիքները: Յուրաքանչյուր բողոքող ձեր աշխատակիցը չէ: Կարելի է հարցնել՝ պատասխանատու՞ է նա արդյոք անցյալի համար, թե՞ պատասխանատու են ուրիշ, վատ մարդիկ: Ձեր աշխատակիցն անցյալը չի բարձի ուրիշների ուսերին: Նաև ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ, մնալով մենակ, նա չտեղաշարժի իրերը: Տեղի ունեցածի կարևորությունը գիտակցող մարդը չի խախտի իրեն անծանոթ երևույթները: Իրերի էությունը գոնե փոքր-ինչ գիտակցող մարդը խնամքով կվերաբերվի ձեր կարգուկանոնին: Հատկապես ուշադիր դիտարկեք լռակյացներին:
Կարելի է գիտենալ, որ ներկայումս շատերն են պատրաստ ընդունել համայնքը և շատերը կարող են կազմավորել իրենց հոգեկան էներգիան: Կարողացեք նրանց մատնացույց անել, որպեսզի նախ և առաջ կարողանան գիտակցել այդ էներգիայի առկայությունը: Կազմավորել և հզորացնել կարելի է գիտակցածը միայն: 
Սխալ են առանց իրենց հոգեկան էներգիայի ներկայությունը զգալու, այն փորձարկել ցանկացողները: Դա իրականություն չի լինի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*221.* 


Երբ խոսում ենք հոգեկան էներգիան գիտակից զենքի փոխակերպելու մասին, կարող են հարցնել՝ ինչի՞ց սկսել: Պետք է սկսել նրա առկայության գիտակցումից: Այդ գիտակցման համար անհրաժեշտ է դիպչել ամենահիմնական հասկացություններից մեկին: Երբեմն անհաջող կերպով այն հավատ են անվանել, բայց ավելի լավ է անվանել վստահություն: Հավատը համապատասխանում է ինքնահիպնոսացմանը: Վստահությունը համապատասխանում է ինքնահետազոտմանը: Հավատն իր էությամբ անորոշ է: Վստահությունը հաստատում է անվիճարկելիությունը: Գնում ենք անվիճարկելիության ճանապարհով: Մարդկության ապարատի հզորությունը գիտակցելու համար սնահավատություն չկա: Բավական է խորհել մտածողության և ռեֆլեքսների, կամ գոնե մարսողականության ընթացքի վրա:  Հեշտորեն կարելի է նկատել նյարդային կենտրոնների դրսևորումը, բայց ինչ-որ բան գիտակցաբար համախմբում է նրանց գործունեությունը, առանց գիտակցության սահմանները մտնելու: Այդ օրգանն անվանել են ոգի, բայց այդ սահմանումը կրկին անորոշ է, նրանում նկրտում չկա: 
Մեծ "Աումը" պրանայով սնվող հոգեկան էներգիա է: Այն կարելի է դիտարկել որպես ֆիզիկական օրգան, քանզի այն ենթակա է փոփոխությունների: Համակապակցող այդ օրգանի զգացումը պետք է ուրախությամբ լցնի համայնքի ամեն անդամի: Այդպիսի կոոպերացիան թույլ է տալիս մտածել համաշխարհային չափանիշներով: Այդ գիտակցումից է սկսվում հոգեկան էներգիայի կառավարման հնարավորության զգացումը:
Հիմնավորումը կօգնի ցանկանալ գործի գցել գտած օրգանը: Պատասխանատվության գիտակցման դեպքում ցանկությունը կհասցնի Ուսուցիչ գտնելուն: Ամբողջ խնդիրը որակն է և գիտակցության լայնացումը:
Ասել եմ՝ կարելի է, երբեք չեմ արգելել: Եթե փնտրեք հոգեկան էներգիայի ամենամոտ համահարաբերականը, դա գործողությունը կլինի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*222.* 


Նույնիսկ հաց ուտելիս մարդիկ մոլորվում են անսովոր սպասքի վրա: Անուղղելի սխալ կլիներ հղել միտք առանց ընդունողի որակը հաշվի առնելու: Վաղուց է ասվել ամեն ունկնդրի համար հասկանալի լեզվի անհրաժեշտության մասին, բայց կյանքում դա շատ հազվադեպ է կիրառվում:
Պետք է, համոզելու դեպքում հոգեկան էներգիայի կիրառման միջոցով, օգտագործել լեզուն նրա, ում համոզում ես: Կարող էիք ոչ թե մեկ անգամ նկատել, երբ Ուսուցչի լեզուն համապատասխանում էր աշակերտների արտահայտություններին: Դրա վրա անմիտ կասկածներ են հաստատվել նմանակումների մասին, քանզի ինչ-որ մեկին տարօրինակ է թվացել, որ աշակերտին բնորոշ արտահայտությունները փոխանցվել են Ուսուցչի խոսքերով: Բայց ոչ ոք չի մտածել, որ այդ կերպ հեշտանում էր յուրացումը: Պետք է նաև հասկանալ, որ համատեղ աշխատանքի ընթացքում ընդհանրանում են արտահայտչամիջոցները՝ խորանում է ըմբռնման ընթեռնելիությունը: Բայց անգետիկները շարունակում են զրպարտել նմանակելու մասին և չեն ցանկանում, հիշելով տարբեր մարդկանց հետ իրենց արտահայտությունները, հետ դառնալ և նայել սեփական անձին: Մենք ընդամենը լայնացնում ենք այդ նույն սկզբունքը: Մենք առաջարկում ենք կիրառել ունկնդրի լեզուն իր ամբողջ առանձնահատկությամբ: Մեր գործը չէ, թե ինչում է մեզ մեղադրելու քաղքենին, Մեզ լավ արդյունք է անհրաժեշտ: Եթե վտանգից փրկվելու համար դուք պետք է օգտագործեք ամենատարօրինակ արտահայտությունը, չմտածե՛ք անգամ հապաղել: Այդ պայմանն անհրաժեշտ է մտքի փոխանցումը կատարելագործելու ընթացքում:
Նախ և առաջ, դուք պետք է փորձարկեք ձեր հնարամտությունն ու գործադրվողությունն ամենատարբեր պայմաններում: Մտածելու եղանակների հեշտությունը ձեր մտքերի համար թևեր կստեղծի: Կարելի է սկսել ունկնդրին ամենից շատ բնորոշ արտահայտությունից, այդ սովորական խոսքը հեշտորեն կամրապնդվի գիտակցության մեջ, բայց դրա համար պետք է կարեկցաբար նշել նրան բնորոշ ամեն ինչ: Ստիպված եք հազար աչք ունենալ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*223.* 


Միտքը փոխանցելու Արևմտյան և Արևելյան մեթոդները տարբերվում են: Ներշնչելու համար Արևմուտքը ջանացել է կիրառել անմիջական, ագրեսիվ ազդեցություն; շոշափելը, հայացքով արձանագրելը, հրամանը բարձր մռթմռթալն իրենց պարզունակությամբ հիշեցնում են հարավային Հնդկաստանի ցածրորակ կախարդներին: Ընդ որում այդպիսի հրամանն աչքի է ընկնում իր կարճատևությամբ և սովորաբար համակում է գիտակցությունն ընդամենը մեկ կոնկրետ գործողության համար: Արևելքը, նախ և առաջ, ներքին կոնտակտ է փնտրում գիտակցության վիճակի հետ, ինչը թույլ է տալիս գիտակցությունը լցնել ավելի ամուր և ավելի երկար ժամանակով:
Արևմուտքցին ջանում է շամփրել ձեզ հայացքով, բայց արևելքցին, հղելով միտք, հատկապես չի նայի ձեզ, քանզի նայելու պրոցեսը կվնասեր հրամանի կտրուկությանը: Իհարկե, միտքը հղողի աչքերը բաց կլինեն, և նա լիովին կպատկերացնի փորձարկվողին, և իր մտավոր պատկերացման մեջ ամբողջությամբ կընդգրկի վերջինիս էությունը: Ոչ մի լարվածություն չի կարող ուժեղացնել էֆեկտը, այդ կարող է անել միայն գիտակցության անխախտելիությունը և հոգեկան ձայնի տոնի ճշտությունը: Ժայռը փլվում է ոչ այնքան ցնցումից, որքան դետոնացիայից: Ամենադժվար բանը հասանելի է հեշտությամբ, եթե կա բավարար գիտակցում և անխախտ հանգստություն: Ցավն այն է, որ հանսգտությունը մարդիկ անգործություն են համարում:
Գործողություն - էներգիա - լույս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*224.* 


Պնդել ենք՝ կարողացեք ուրախություն գտնել հավերժական աշխատանքի և հավերժական դետքի մեջ: Մեր Համայնքում դուք լսել եք երաժշտություն և երգ: Պետք է դիտարկել դրանք որպես աշխատանքի մասեր: Ձայների ժամանակ մարդիկ սովորաբար ընկնում են հոգեկան անգործության մեջ և չեն կարողանում նույնիսկ պատկերներ ծնել: Դա տեղի է ունենում հանգիստը որպես բթացում ընդունելու սովորությունից: Կարելի է սովորել օգտվել արվեստից, որպես ուժերի կուտակում: Ոչ միայն գործունեության վեհացումը, այլև ուժերի սրումն է ստեղծագործությանը գեղեցկություն տալիս: Բայց այդ դրույթը պետք է ընդունել գիտակցաբար և սովորել օգտվել ստեղծագործության արտահոսքերից:
Կարելի՞ է արդյոք պատկերացնել համայնքի կառուցումն առանց ձայնի և գույնի բյուրեղների: Հիրավի, դա խլուրդի բու՛յն կլիներ: Ձայնը և լույսը կրողներն իրենց անոթը համայնք պետք է բերեն առանց թափթփելու: Իմացությունն ու Արվեստը Համայնքի Ամրիտան* կդառնան:
Անհնար է հագենալ իմացությամբ, անթվարկելի են ստեղծագործելու վերելքները: Այդ անվերջության մեջ է ընկած հավերժական աշխատանքի խթանը: Աշխատողը կարող է հագենալ, և դետքը նրա համար գիտակից արթնության ուրախություն է միայն: Մեր էությունը դողդոջում է լույսի պարույրների մեջ, և լույսը հնչում է:
Իհարկե, ստեղծագործումը լիքն է ամեն գործի մեջ, բայց մեծ "Աումի" որոշ կայծեր կյանքի հոսքն են ուղղորդում: Ստեղծագործելու այդ դրսևորումները բարեշրջման հանգույցներն են կազմում, նրանց է ամրացված Աշխարհի Մոր թելի կծիկը, ամրացված է հավերժական գործունեության աշխատանքի մեջ:
Պետք չէ ծիծաղել Արևելքի խորհրդանիշները դրսևորող Մեր լեզվի վրա: Ամեն խորհրդանիշ նյութի հատկությունների բարդ նկարագրություն է պարունակում: Չենք տեսնում անհրաժեշտություն չեղյալ հայտարարել հարյուրավոր միլիոն մարդկանց հասկանալի կարճ հայրոգլիֆը; առավել ևս, որ այդ կարճ գրանշանները գեղեցիկ են: Դուք էլ, Արևմուտքի մարդիկ, իրավունք ունեք երկարից, բայց միայն գեղեցիկը սարքել:
Գույնն ու ձայնը Համայնքի Ամրիտան կլինեն: Իմացությունը դրսևորում է աշխատանքի հավերժությունը: Մեծ "Աումը" շրջապատում է գործողությունը:  


- - - - - - - 
* Ամրիտա - Երկնային խմիչք կամ աստվածների սնունդ; ուտելիք, որ անմահություն է պարգևում: Կյանքի էլիքսիր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*225.* 


Հոգեկան էներգիայի ուսումնասիրությունը հեշտանում է հիմնական օրենքների միանմանությամբ: Ինչպես արտաքին ֆիզիկական, այնպես էլ հոգեկան պայմանները ենթակա են կազմավորումների և հետևանքների համանման ընթացքի: Վերցնենք ամենահասարակ օրինակ. մարդը քայլում է քամուն կամ հոսանքին համընթաց և շատ էներգիա է խնայում: Երբ մարդ հաղորդակից է դառնում բարեշրջման ճիշտ ընթացքին, նա հրաշալի հեշտությամբ անցնում է խոչընդոտները: Բանն այն է միայն, որպեսզի ողջմտորեն սահմանես բարեշրջման կառուցվածքը:
Քայլել բարեշրջման ուղղությամբ բոլորովին չի նշանակում քարշ գալ մեծամասնության պոչից: Մարդկության ամբողջ պատմությունը ցույց է տալիս, որը բարեշրջումը գուշակել է փոքրամասնությունը: Եվ այդ քչերն ինչ-որ տեղից ուժ են առել խոչընդոտները հաղթահարելու համար:
"Տիեզերական փոխակերպման շփումը հոգեկան էներգիայի հետ երջանիկ հոսանքի վիճակ է ծնում", - այդպես ասում էր Բուդդան: Նա մատնացույց է արել տարբերությունն ակներևության և իրականության միջև: Ակներևության նրա համեմատությունը պատրանքի հետ կիրառելի է յուրաքանչյուր ժամանակակից զրույցի համար: 
Կարելի՞ է արդյոք ճանաչել իսկական բարեշրջման ընթացքը, եթե կույր ակներևությունը ծածկում է իրականությունը և նախապաշարմունքը կայացված կարծիք է դառնում: Ե՜րբ են մարդիկ գիտակցելու նախապաշարմունքի պատրա՛նքը: Ամեն նախապաշարմունքի մեջ չար մտադրություն է ամփոփված մարդկային էության հանդեպ: Սա խրատ չէ, այլ պրակտիկ նախազգուշացում: Ինչպիսի՜ պատկերացում կարող է կազմվել համայնքի մասին կանխակարծիք մարդկանց մոտ: Անմիտ կլիներ խոսել նրանց հետ գիտակցության ազատ ընդարձակման մասին, նրանք չունեն ազատության հասկացություն, իսկ առանց ազատություն անհնար է գտնել երջանիկ հոսանքի ակունքը:
Խորհե՛ք հոգեկան էներգիայի օրենքների մասին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*226.* 


Երբ մարդ ընկնում է ոչ կատարյալ համայնք, նա սարսափահար դեպի հակադրություն է սլանում՝ դա սխալ է: Ոչ կատարյալը հասկացողը պետք է ավելի կատարյալը սկսի: Թող աճեն նոր համայնքները, ինչպես նոր աղբյուրներ անապատում: Ամեն աղբյուրի մոտ նուրբ խոտ կկանաչի, և աղբյուրների շիթերն էլ հետո կհոսեն մի որևէ ուղղությամբ: Մեկ համայնքի անհաջողությունը պետք է նոր համայնքային կառույցների պատճառ հանդիսանա: Այդպե՛ս մտածեք նոր հնարավորությունների մասին:
Չէ՞ որ մենք իրապաշտներ ենք և կարող ենք ազատ տնօրինել տարածությունը: Մեծ "Աումը" գործելու՛ է կանչում:
Մենք համառորեն գիտենք Մեր նոր տեղերի մասին, և Մեզ համար չկա երկար ճանապարհ: Օձի օղակների միջով բարձրանում ենք բլրի ազատ տարածք, քանզի պահպանել ենք հոգեկան էներգիայի պաշարները և հիասթափեցնել Մեզ անհնար է:
Մեկ դուռը կողպված տեսնելով, հրավիրված հյուրը չի հեռանա, այլ կշրջանցի տունը և այլ մուտք կփնտրի:
Կարողացեք հնրարավորություննե՛ր գտնել անկատարյալության մեջ:

----------

Progart (03.04.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*227.* 


Մեռած գիտակցությունը նման է կորցրած սերմի պատիճի: Լիակատար լուծվողության, այլ կերպ ասած մահվան հասկացությունը պատկանում է հոգեկան էներգիայի արտադրանքներին: Կարելի է պատկերացնել բթացումը գիտակցության, որը չի սնվում ձգտումով և անորսալիորեն տարրալուծվում է նրբագույն էներգիաների հոսանքի մեջ, անորսալիորեն և անվերադարձ: 
Ասում են միտքը գրքերով սնուցանելու անհրաժեշտության մասին՝ դա արտաքին դրսևորում կլինի: Բայց առանց նպատակասլացության մտքի սնուցումը կլինի ձևական և անպտուղ: Նպատակասլացությունը պետք է գա ներսից, առանց արտաքին պատճառների: Կյանքի խոչընդոտները չեն կարող ազդել նպատակասլացության որակի վրա: Հանքանյութի բջջի միջից մարդկային տեսակը դուրս բերող արմատական մղումը չպետք է թալկանա, երբ ոտնացուպերի վրա է բարձրացել քարի բջիջը: Այդ ժամանակ էլ հենց պետք է վրա հասնեն անցյալ ամեն ինչից հագեցվածությունը և առաջընթացի անզուսպ ձգտումը: Կորցնելով նպատակասլացությունը, մարդը դադարում է կոչվել գիտակից էակ: 
Գիտակցության քայքայման պահերը բնորոշ կերպով արտացոլվում են ֆիզիկական ճառագայթման վրա: Կարելի է ասես թե արևահյուսակից ցած փռվող գորշ գոլորշու քուլաներ տեսնել, և դա հաստատում է, որ մենք գործ ունենք էներգիայի հետ, կարճ ասած՝ մեծ "Աումը" մոխիր է դարձել: Արդեն մանուկ հասակում մենք տեսնում ենք, թե նպատակասլացությունն ինչպես է մոխրանում:
Այգեպան, մոտեցիր և վերցրու՛ ժպիտով ծաղկաթերթի փոշին: Ժպիտը նման է մեծ "Աումի" թևին: Այգեպան, դու ընտրել ես ծաղիկների խնամքը: Արշալույսի գույնը հնչում է տարածության ուրախության ձայնի մեջ: Կարելի է մտածել հեռավոր աշխարհների մասին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*228.* 


Եկել է ժամանակը, երբ ամեն աշխատողի կասենք՝ դու Մե՛րն ես: Երբ կվերանայենք ուղիներն ու նշանները, սկսած աստղայիններից: Երբ կկրճատենք մտածողության լեզուներն ու արտահայտությունները: Երբ հին ոտանավորը կվերընթերցենք վերջին անգամ:
Կյանքը դասակարգում էին ըստ ոճերի և ժամանակաշրջանների, տուրք տալով անկատարյալ օրերի չափերին: Ո՞վ բաժանեց համաստեղությունները: Ո՞վ բաժանեց բարբառները: Ո՞վ մտաբերեց բոլոր ժողովուրդների ժառանգությունները: Դարի առանձնահատկությունները սահմանում էր ոճը: Զարդաքանդակի արտաքին քառթվածքները նախախնամություններ և կեղծ պայմանականություններ են կրում: Ժամանակն է ժառանգությունը բաժանել միայն ըստ ներքին հզորության: Պետք է գիտենալ կյանքի աճը: Դագաղների ձևերը պետք է մեռյալներին թողնել: Ճիշտ է, պետք է զգալ մշակույթի քայլերը, բայց ոչ փափկակեցության ոլորագծերը: Անդյուրաշարժ զրահի մեջ կաշկանդված փոքրոգությունը երբեք մարդկային ուրախության չի բերել, բայց համեստ ալքիմիկոսի թորանոթը հաճախ լուսավառվել է Համընդհանուր Բարիքով: Համայնքի նշանի տակ առանց սնահավատության մենք պետք է վերանայենք մարդկության աճի նշաձողերը: Վերանայել, թե ինչպես է համայնքի հաղթանակն աճել, վառելով իմացության և գեղեցկության լույսերը: Իսկական իմացությունն ու գեղեցկությունն իրենց մեջ լավագույն համայնքն են պարփակում:
Ձեռ բերենք լավագույնն ու հաստատենք. լավագույնը ճանաչողը համայնքի անդամ է դառնում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*229.* 


Հաստատակամություն, հանգստություն, հնարամտություն, արագաշարժություն՝ այսպես հարցրեք համայնքի հանդեպ իր նվիրվածությունը հավաստիացնող յուրաքանչյուր անձի: Բայց կարող է լինել հանգստություն քնած ժամանակ, հաստատակամություն անգործունեության մեջ, հնարամտություն ուտելիս և արագաշարժություն դրամ կորզելու դեպքում: 
Փորձությունը մշտականորեն կիրառելի է համայնքում: Կյանքի ամենանոր ձևերն էլ փորձությունը չեն բացառում: Դուք գիտեք, որ Մենք դեմ ենք նախապես հայտարարված դպրոցական փորձություններին: Նմանապես Մենք դեմ ենք նախապես տեղեկացված փորձաշրջաններին: Այդ մակերեսային գիտելիքները և երեսպաշտական վարքը ոչ թե արագացնում, այլ կասեցնում են զարգացումը: Չեմ հիշում, որ, հնազանդվելով նման երեսպաշտական պայմանների, կազմավորված լինի որևէ առաջադեմ գործիչ:
Համայնքը կառուցել սկսեք որպես իմացության և գեղեցկության տուն: Այդ տանը ոչ մի պայմանական չափանիշներ չեն լինի: Բոլորը կձգտեն ճանաչել և արտահայտել իրենց իմացությունը: Միայն անդադար ճանաչումը կօգնի, միայն հագեցած աշխատանքը կկասեցնի մութ անկյուն թեքվելուց: Բայց Մենք սպասում ենք հին կյանքը լքել ձգտողներին: Չկա ավելի վատ բան, քան հետդ չորապահածոներ բերելը: Դրանք խլում են ուրախությունը:
Նոր կառույցը պետք է հեռու լինի բնակավայրերից, որպեսզի կենցաղի գործողությունները չդիպչեն մի կառույցի, որտեղ մարդկության ապագան է կոփվում: Մենք համաձայն ենք այն բանի հետ, որ համայնքի անդամները կյանքը թանկ չեն գնահատում, դրանով նրանք հաստատում են գոյության անընդհատականությունը: Բայց գիտակցության որակը պետք է համայնքի անդամների լարված մտահոգությունը լինի: Ստիպված ենք պնդել գիտակցության մասին, քանզի մարդիկ սովոր չեն այն զգալ:
Քնքշասրտությունը հաճախ ընկալվում է որպես կարեկցանք, բարկությունը որպես ընդվզում և ինքնապաշտպանությունը որպես արիություն:
Պետք է հասկանալ, թե որքան  լարված կերպով է պետք մաքրել սեփական  հասկացությունները, ոչ միայն մտածողության, այլև գործի մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*230.* 


Թվում էր, թե ընդմիշտ վերջ է տրված արևմտյան երկու մոգոնվածքների՝ խորհրդամոլությանը և բնազանցությանը: Միջին սարքավորված աշխատանոցը բավականաչափ խոսում է միասնական նյութի հատկությունների մասին: Բայց հենց որ մարդիկ դուրս են գալիս նախորդ օրվա փորձի սահմաններից, սկսում են իրենց անօգնականությունը քողարկել անորոշ, փոշոտ անվանումներով: Նրանք ընդդիմանում են խորհրդամոլության և բնազանցության դեմ, այդ խրտվիլակներով կոծկելով գալիք օրվա գիտական հնարավորությունները: Անցյալ օրվա բնազանցությունը միջին որակի ուսյալի գիտական ճշմարտություն է դարձել, իսկ խորհրդամոլությունը դարձել է պատմական փաստ, և դագաղի կափարիչը համոզել է ամենալայն մաշտաբի ավելի շատ գիտակցությունների*: 
Այդ ժամանակ Մենք կհարցնենք՝ ինչու՞ է ուրեմն թերահավատ քաղքենին անդադրում հեքիաթներ հյուսում և կարում առասպելներ: Հազար տարին բավական է ամենաընտիր առասպելը կոկելու համար, և հասարակական գործիչն Օլիմպոս է հառնում: Եվ նորածին թերահավատները քաշքշում են նրա քիտոնի եզրերը, իրենց ընկերներին համոզելով նոր աստվածաբնականեր նշանակել: Նոր ղերձակը կնորաձևի քիտոնը, և նոր առասպել կծնվի: Այդ փյունիկների մասին խոսում ենք ոչ թե ժպտալու համար: Պետք է, վերջապես, յուրացնել իրականության դրսևորումը: Իսկ ամեն տեսակի տգիտություն պետք է իրապես բացահայտվի և հեռացվի համայնքից: Քաղքենիական առասպելաբանությունը համայնքին հատուկ չէ:
Մեր Համայնքի հետ կարող են ընթանալ իրականությունն ու իսկական նյութապաշտությունն ըմբռնողները: Մեր պարսպի ներսում խորհրդամոլ և բնազանց պատկերացնել չի կարելի: Բնազանցը, ստանալով հարված, գոչում է՝ ես ֆիզիկապես խոցվա՛ծ եմ: Կյանքի փայլքի տակ խորհրդամոլը աչքերն է գոցում:
Ինչի՞ համար եք դուք ապրում: Որպեսզի ճանաչեք և կատարելագործվեք: Մշուշապատ ոչինչ մեզ չի բավարարի:


- - - - - - -
* Առաջին հայացքից կարող է թվալ, թե այս հատվածում խոսվում է խորհրդամոլության (միստիցիզմ)  և բնազանցության (մետաֆիզիկա) դեմ, բայց իրականում խոսքը գնում է ընդդեմ իրական կյանքի երևույթները մշուշապատ և անհասկանելի անվանումների տակ քողարկելու: Կար ժամանակ, երբ գիտնականների մեծամասնությունն ընդունում էր միայն նյութի կոպիտ ձևերը: Հիմնվելով "նախորդ օրվա" փորձի վրա, նրանք իրական էին համարում միայն այն, ինչ մարդ ընդունակ է ընկալել իր հինգ զգայարաններով:
Իսկ բնազանցությունը (մետաֆիզիկա) խոսում է նյութի գերզգայուն, այսինքն, մարդկային զգացմունքների փորձին անհասանելի ձևերի գոյության մասին՝ հոգենյութի մասին, որի վրա են հիմնված գալիք օրվա "բոլոր գիտական հնարավորությունները": Եվ դրա ճանաչումը միստիցիզմի խորհրդավորությունը կփոխակերպի Տիեզերքի անխախտ Օրենքների վրա հիմնված գիտական իմացության:
Բարեբախտաբար, այժմ "միջին որակի ուսյալն" անգամ գիտի ատոմների, պրոտոնների նեյտրոնների և այլ մանրագույն մասնիկների մասին, որոնք մարդն անկարող է տեսնել անզեն աչքով և շոշափել ձեռքով: Գիտության նոր հայտնագործությունները "դագաղի կափարիչ" դարձան աշխարհի մասին հին պատկերացումների համար: Եվ այդ "դագաղի կափարիչը համոզեց ամենալայն մաշտաբի ավելի շատ գիտակցությունների":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*231.* 


Ակնհայտությունը հավի իրականություն է: Իրականությանը կարող եք մոտենալ միայն լարված կատարելագործմամբ: 
Կատարելագործումը կարող է կղերական հասկացություն թվալ, բայց Մենք կատարելագործումը հասկանում ենք որպես իրական ապարատի բարելավում: Ապարատի բարելավումն իր ամբողջությամբ արժանի է մարդկությանը:
Ֆիզիկական ապարատի ըմբռնման դեպքում մարդիկ պետք է ձգտեն դեպի բարելավված ձևերը:



- - - - - - -



*232.* 


Դուք գիտեք, որ Մեր Համայնքի պայմանները հեշտ չեն, բայց դրանք կատարելը հեշտացնում է ձեր մասնակցությունը մնացած բոլոր համայնքներում: Շատ հասարակական կազմակերպություններ ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում իրենց մասնակիցների ներքին բովանդակության վրա: Անցնելով մեր կարգավիճակը, չեք կարող ճանաչել համայնքն այնտեղ, որտեղ պահպանված են նրա որոշ արտաքին նշանները միայն:
Մենք թույլատրում ենք գրառել Մեր որոշ զրույցներ ոչ թե հանդիմանելու և հակադրելու համար, այլ նրանց գիտակցության համար, ովքեր երբևիցէ լսել են Մեր Համայնքի մասին; ով իմացել է անիրականալի երազանքի կյանքում մարմնավորվելու մասին: Գիշերվա ժամին ինչ-որ մեկը հիվանդ է եղել ինչ-որ մտքով և անմիջապես զարդարել է իրականությունը: Պետք է փոխանցել նրանց Մեր զրույցները:
Աշխարհագրագետը կարող է հանգիստ լինել: Երկրի վրա Մենք որոշակի տեղ ենք զբաղեցնում: Գաղտնի գործիչը կարող է սփոփվել, տարբեր աշխարհամասերում Մենք բավականաչափ աշխատակիցներ ունենք: Անբավարարված հասարակական գործիչը կարող է համոզվել Համայնքի պրակտիկ գոյության գիտակցության մեջ:
Մեր իրական, նյութական անդամներին և աշխատակիցներին դուք հանդիպել եք տարբեր երկրներում: Մեր զրույցներն իրենց մեջ վերացական ոչինչ չեն պարունակում: Մենք աշխատում ենք մեծ բարեշրջման գծի վրա: Մեր համայնքին մոտեցող յուրաքանչյուր անձ իրականատես է դառնում:
Աշխատեք իրականության համար:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*233.* 


Մենք շատ ենք զրուցել գիտակցության լայնացման և շատ օգտակար հատկությունների տիրապետելու մասին: Ինչպե՞ս է ուրեմն տեղի ունենում այդ աճը: Եթե դժվար է նկատել մազի երկարելը, ուրեմն առավել դժվար է հետևել գիտակցության աճին: Սխալ է կարծել, որ դրան կարելի է հետևել: Չէ՞ որ հետևող ապարատը միևնույն լարումն է ապրում: Չէ՞ որ նրա շոշափուկները միշտ փնտրում են առջևում: Անհնար է տալ ձեռք բերածը, եթե շարժման ընթացքը խափանված չէ: Այդպես կարելի է միայն հազվադեպ խաչմերուկներում վերանայել սեփական արմատական փոփոխությունը՝ բարեշրջման այդ նվերը: Պետք չէ ընթացքը ծախսել տանջալից ինքնաստուգումների վրա: Ճիշտ ուղղությունը ճանաչվում է գործողությունների և հետևանքների վրա: Հետևաբար նույնիսկ սխալ գործողությունը Մենք գերադասում ենք անգործությունից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*234.* 


Աշխարհը բաժանվել է երկու մասի: Գիտենալով նոր երևույթների կեսի ոչ կատարյալ լինելը, կանխագուշակելով հին աշխարհի հնարանքների խորամանկությունը, Մենք միշտ մնում ենք ոչ կատարյալ և նոր աշխարհում: Ամեն ինչ գիտենք, ամեն ինչ գնահատում ենք: Դուք անհատական ազդեցություն ունեք, ձեզ մոտ կգան հարցով՝ ինչպե՞ս մտածել: Պատասխանեք կարճ՝ Նոր Աշխարհի հետ, դեն նետեք բոլոր սահմանափակ դատողությունները: Մտածեք, թե ինչպես կարելի է հեռանալ հին սովորություններից: Լարվեք լիքը թասն ընդունելու համար:
Ոչ թե խոսքերը, այլ տարածության լիացումն է մղում ձեզ անխախտ հրամանով: Վախի ոչնչացոումը կօգնի ձեզ դժվար ժամին: Հատկապես դժվար է հաղթահարել միայնության գիտակցությունը: Իմաստուն ասույթներում հաճախ է հիշատակվում միանձնական պայքարը: Մարտիկը՝ նաև ինքը հետախույզն է, նաև խորհրդատուն, նաև որոշողը, ինչպես նաև հերոսը: Նկատեք, որ այդ խոսքը համարյա արտաքսված էր հին աշխարհի բառարանից: Հերոսն անհանդուրժելի է դառնում փոքր սրտերի կյանքում: Ինչպես օտար, նա կարող էր ամաչել բարեչափության մեջ: Կարողացեք լինել այնտեղ, որտեղ հերոսներն են: Աշխարհը ցնցվելու է հերոսության իրականությունից: 
Մեխանիկայի փոխարեն այսօր կարելի է խոսել հերոսի մասին: Թող երեխաներն իրենց հերոս անվանեն և իրենց վրա կիրառեն նշանավոր մարդկանց որակները: Թող տան նրանց հստակ շարադրված գրքեր, որտեղ առանց հաշտարար կոծկումների ընդգծված կլինի աշխատանքի և կամքի պատկերը: Նույնիսկ բժշկական նպատակների համար էլ կյանքի այդ աշխույժ կոչն անփոխարինելի է:
Այդպիսի նյութը պետք է տալ առանց հապաղելու: Դրա համար պահպանեք այն քչերին, որոնք կարող են տալ: Նրանց ոչնչացումն արդարացվել չի կարող:
Ինչ-որ մեկը կասի՝ նորից նոր ոչինչ, բայց ինքը չգիտի նույնիսկ, թե ինչպես դրսևորել մատնանշված հոգատարությունը: Հնարամտության դրսևորում է պետք ոչ միայն ակնածուի գլխարկի մեջ, այլ նաև ուղեղում:
Նոր աշխարհն ունի հարգարժան Ուսուցիչներ և ունենալու է Նրանց, որպես գիտակցության չափանիշ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*235.* 


Արտասանենք մի քանի մանկական հասկացություններ: Ի՞նչ նոր բան կա դրանում: Ոչինչ: Բայց կա միայն նյութի հատկությունների դրսևորումների նոր գիտակցում մտքի ժամանակակից վիճակի համար: Պետք է հասկանալ, որ ճշմարիտ հիմնավորումները ոչ թե ինքնաբավ առանձնացվածության մեջ են, այլ իսկական ժառանգականության: Հաջորդականության շարքի անվարան հիմնավորման մեջ միայն կարելի է ամրապնդել երևույթը: Թվում է, թե այդ ամենահասարակ դատողությունը հասանելի է երեխաներին, նրանում է ամփոփված համերաշխության հզորությունը: Բայց կազմակերպչական համերաշխությունը դեռևս գիտակցված չէ: Հաճախ փորձում են սահմանափակել դրսևորումն անկասկած վնասի հանդեպ: Ամեն մասնատում ասես կացնի հարված լինի կենդանի օրգանիզմին:
Պահպանեք Երկրի վրա համարյա մոռացված համերաշխությունը: Ավելի լավ է սխալվել հաջորդականության շարքի մեջ, քան այն ընդհատել և մասնատել:

----------

Varzor (15.04.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ԵՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀԱՄԱՅՆՔ"*


*236.* 


Կարող են հարցնել՝ ինչպե՞ս լինել դավաճանների հետ: Հեշտ է վտարել ստախոսներին և ալարկոտներին, բայց դավաճանությունը չխափանել չի կարելի:
Կարելի է օրինակ բերել, երբ Մեր մի աշխատակից դավաճանություն թույլ տվեց: Դետքի պատասխանատուն ասաց նրան. "Դատիր ինքդ քեզ": Ասես թե ոչինչ տեղի չունեցավ, դավաճանը քմծիծաղեց և շարունակեց ապրել: Բայց մեկ տարի անց, քունը կորցրած, նա սպասում էր մահվան, նրանից վախենալով: Մահի սարսափն ամենածանր ինքնադատաստանն է: Մահից սարսափողը հրաժարվում է աճից և նախանձում է կյանքի աճը ողջունող յուրաքանչյուր անձի: Աննկարագրելի է մահի սարսափը, դա ոչ թե փախչող վախ է, այլ սահմռկեցուցիչ քարացում: Դավաճանության հնարավորությանը կարելի է ասել. "Զգուշացի՛ր մահվան սարսափից":
Մենք, իհարկե, տեսնում ենք, թե համայնքի կառուցվածքն ինչպես է ջնջում մահվան ատրիբուտները; թե ինչպես է անցման ընթացքն ինքը դառնում հասարակականորեն աննկատելի: Ինչպես են ավերվում գերեզմաններն ու ոչնչացվում բանտերը: Մի՞թե բանտը գերեզմանի եղբայրը չէ: Աշխատանքը բացում է բանտերը: Կրակը մաքրում է գերեզմանները: Աշխատանքը և կրակը՝ էներգիայի պատճառն ու հետևանքն են:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*237.* 


Հրաժարվե՞լ, թե բազմապատկել: Իհարկե, բազմապատկել լիարյուն և ուրախությամբ, բայց Ընդհանուր Բարիքի համար: Սակայն ամենափոքրիկ ակնարկն անգամ աղանդավորության վերաբերյալ և երեսպաշտական սահմանափակումը հակասելու է համայնքի արևային բարեշրջմանը: Մութը խուսափում է խիստ ուրախությունից: Արգելքների և սահմանափակումների խլուրդները երբեք արև չեն տեսնի:
Գիտակցությունն այն աստիճանի կարելի է առնմանեցնել ստրկական հաճոյակատարության հետ, որ ամեն նոր իմացություն կարող է ոճրագործություն կամ խելացնորություն թվալ: Մի՞թե իրականությունը կարող է հանդուրժել տգետ սահմանափակումներ: Կարող ենք ասել այսպես, քանզի Մենք ոչ թե անարխիստներ ենք, այլ համայնքի անդամներ:
Շատ անգամ է խոսվել կամքի կարգապահության և գիտակցության հրամանի մասին: Վաղուց սահմանված է պատասխանատվության առույգությունը: Այժմ մենք պետք է մեր զգոնությունն ուղղենք աղանդավորության և սնոտիապաշտության սահմանափակության վրա: Աղանդավորը երազում է խլել իշխանությունն՝ ամեն ինչ իր անճկուն գիտակցությանը ենթարկելու համար: Սնոտիապաշտն ամենից շատ վախենում է, որ հանկարծ պատահական շարժումով օտար նախանշան չհիշեցնի, և ահավոր շատ մտածում է իր մասին: Սնոտիապաշտությունն ու աղանդավորությունը շատ ցածր մակարդակի գիտակցության  հատկանիշներ են, քանի որ ստեղծագործական ներուժը չնչին է նրա մոտ, ում օտար է պարունակելու սկզբունքը:
Անհրաժեշտ է ամեն կերպ բացահայտել աղանդավորությունն ու սնոտիապաշտությունը: Մի՛ ամաչեք կանգ առնել այդ հարցերի վրա, դրանով դուք կվերացնեք սուտն ու վախը:
Համայնքը բոլոր հնարավորություննեերի և բոլոր կուտակումների շտեմարանն է: Համայնքի սահմաններն ու հզորությունը նվազեցնող ամեն ոք դավաճան է դառնում: Համայնքը՝ թասն է արևային ուրախությա՛ն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*238.* 


Հրկիզման ածուխները տարածվում են, լարվել է հին աշխարհը: Ինչպե՞ս նշմարել սահմանների ոլորները: Նրանք մասնատում են երկրներ, քաղաքներ, տներ, ընտանիքներ, նույնիսկ մարդիկ են մասնատված կիսատ մտածողությամբ: Արժե՞ արդյոք հաշվի առնել հին աշխարհի բոլոր ոլորները:
Հեքիաթներում հսկաները ծովեր էին անցնում, պոկոտելով ժայռերի ապառաժները: Նմանվենք հսկաներին և մտածողության ապառաժներին: Ցրենք ամաչկոտ կիսկատարությունը, այլապես այն կտիրի մեզ և ամոթալի մահապատժի կենթարկի հաշվետվական գրքերով ծեծելու միջոցով: Ճանաչում ենք ապառաժային մտածողությունը:
Երբ ուժեղ են հրկիզումները, մտածեք միակուռ:



- - - - - - -



*239.* 


Լինում է, որ ամենաանկասկածելի ծրագիրն անգամ կարող է դժվարությունների հանդիպել: Կհարցնեն՝ ինչպե՞ս գտնել հարցի լուծումն առանց էներգիայի չափազանց կորստի: Կարող է փոփոխություն լինել ծրագրի էության վերաբերյալ, կամ չափերի, կամ տեղի: Ծրագիրն ըստ էության փոխելը դավաճանության է նման: Ծրագրի չափերը կրճատելը նման է կարճատեսության: Մեր որոշումն է՝ փոխել տեղն այնպես, որպեսզի նոր պայմաններն առավել խորացնեն ծրագրի հիմնական նշանակությունը: Մենք չենք խրախուսում "կռվել և զոհվել" սկզբունքը: Ավելի մեծ արիություն կլինի չկորցնել ուժերը և հաղթել: Բայց դրա համար պետք է լիովին հասկանալ նպատակի ճշմարիտ լինելը, ինչպես նաև լարման ամբողջ անդրդվելիությունը:
Սիրում ենք նետաձգությունը: Աղեղի անշեղ լարվածությունը նետի թռիչքն է նախադրում:  Տարածությունը երգում է, գործունեության մեջ ներգրավված պարույրը բազմապատկում է նյութի մասնիկների օգտակարությունը: Այդ նոր զրահը կոփվում է հիմա:
Ինչպիսի՜ երջանկություն է, եթե կարելի է գտնել նոր տեղ, որը կսրի նախկինի ներուժը: Մի սահմանափակեք ծրագիրը միայն տեղը որոշելով՝ կարևոր է ծրագրի էությունը:
Ասենք նրանց, ով թաքնվում և շշնջում է գիշերը, բայց ցերեկը լռում է: Ասացեք նրանց արժանապատիվ խոսքերի մասին, այլապես նրանք գիշերվա մեջ էլ  կխորտակվեն մթնում: Առաջարկեք նոր կյանքին հասնել առանց գիտակցության հրամանի: Նոր կյանքը դեռ վատ է տաշված, արտահայտված չէ դեռևս բարեշրջման էությունը: Բայց ով գիտի, թե ու՛ր է գնում, - ճամփի կեղտը կշրջանցի:

----------

Varzor (01.05.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*240.* 


Կարելի՞ է արդյոք բավարարվել սեփական կյանքը հարստացնելով: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք սեփականացնել ազատ նախանյութը, որով տոգորված է ամեն առարկա: Կարողացեք զգալ ամեն առարկայի մեջ նյութի ներկայության անհրաժեշտությունը: Հաճախ համաձայնվում են ճանաչել նյութը հեռու եթերի մեջ, բայց մշակված կենցաղային իրերի մեջ նյութի առկայությունն ընդունելը հիմարություն են համարում: Այնինչ բարձր նյութի ներկայությունն ամեն առարկայի մեջ բարձրացնում է պատկերացումը կյանքի բոլոր մանրամասների մասին:
Իհարկե, ամենուր կասկած կգտնեք: Իհարկե, կասեն ձեր դատողությունների բնազանցության մասին, հատկապես, երբ դուք դիպչեք գիտաֆիզիկական դիտարկումներին: Ուշադրություն մի դարձրեք անգետների քննախոսություններին: Մի բան է կարևոր՝  Համաշխարհային Համագործակցությունը  բարեշրջման անհրաժեշտություն համարել:
Անգիտությունը, կամակորությունը, անազնվությունը չեն կարող խոչընդոտ հանդիսանալ համայնքը հիմնելու գործին: Անհրաժեշտ է ընդունել համագործակցության բարեշրջման աներկբայությունը: Անհրաժեշտ է կյանքի ամեն ժամ փոխակերպել անհրաժեշտ առաջընթաց շարժման: Մի՞թե կարելի է ապրել, ինչպես կույր իժեր:
Դուք դիտեք, թե որտեղ են ձեզ սպասում, և ով հույս ունի ձեր լուրը ստանալ: Դա կթևավորի ձեր շուտափույթ, միայնակ ճանապարհը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*241.* 


Երբ որ գաք՝ եկեք, ասես ընդմիշտ: Երբ գնաք՝ գնացեք, ասես ընդմիշտ: Երբ գաք, տիրեք ամենին, քանզի ամենից հրաժարվեցիք: Հեռանալով, թողեք ամեն ինչ, քանզի ամեն ինչ պարունակեցիք: Հաստատեք ձեր հրաժարականը ձեր  ունեցվածքի մեջ: Հաստատեք ձեր տիրապետումն անապատի մեջ: Եթե ծարավ եք տեսնում հանդեպ իրերի, հագեցրեք այն:
Բառացի հրաժարականը նման է կապիկի ձեռքի շարժմանը: Հարցրեք ձեր զրուցակցին, թե ի՞նչ է նա մտածում համայնքի մասին: Նրա մտածողությունից հաստատեք նրա հասկացածը: Խոսքը հազար միտք է պարունակում: Չափազանց կոպիտ բան է խոսքին ճշգրիտ արտահայտչություն վերագրելը: Միայն հասկացությունների համեմատությունը կարող է սահմանել մտածողության որակը: Հարցրեք՝ հատկապես ի՞նչն է ձեզ համար առավել անընդունելի: Ինչո՞վ եք առավել գայթակղված: Հարցրեք ոչ թե մեկ անգամ, այլապես ամենակարևորը մոռացված կմնա: Մարդիկ սովոր չեն հստակորեն սահմանել անընդունելին: Հին մարդը համաձայն չէ, բայց վախենում է հաշվետու լինել իր առջև: Երեխան հրապուրված է ինչ-որ բանով, բայց չգիտի, թե ինչպես մտածել հիմնական պատճառի մասին: Նոր դարը պատասխանատու հստակության կարիք ունի: Այնքա՜ն անհրաժեշտ է ստիպել մարդկանց մտածել անընդունելիության պատճառի մասին: Պատճառները հանդես բերելը գործին տիրապետելու կեսն է:
Տիրապետում եմ, որովհետև հրաժարվեցի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*242.* 


Ստիպված եք լինելու հանդիպել մարդկանց,  որոնք ծիծաղելու են իրենց համար անհասկանալի ամեն խոսքի վրա: Նրանց ընկալողական ապարատը պատված է տգիտության կոշտուկներով: Օրինակ, եթե նրանց ասես՝ Շամբալա, այդ իրական հասկացությունը նրանք որպես սնահավատության կուռք կընդունեն: Որո՞նք են Շամբալայի ժամանակի նախանշանները: Ճշմարտության և համագործակցության դարը:
Հետևեք, ինչպե՞ս է  Արևելքում արտասանվում Շամբալա բառը: Փորձեք գոնե փոքր ինչ ներթափանցել այդ հասկացության գաղափարի մեջ: Փորձեք հասկանալ Շամբալայի մասին խոսքերի կառւցվածքի ռիթմը, և դուք կզգաք այն մեծ իրականությունը, որը տատանում է մարդկության լարերը: Թող գիտակցությունն օգնի կշռել լավագույն նպատակադրումներով կուտակված արժեքները: "Համայնք" գրքում անկարելի է բաց թողնել Շամբալայի հասկացությունը: 
Բարեկամներս, հասկացեք, թե որքա՜ն լարված և սքանչելի ժամանակ է հիմա:



- - - - - - -



*243.* 


Հեռանալով Մեր սարերից, անխուսափելիորեն թախիծ եք զգալու: Այդ զգացման հոգեկան հիմնավորումն աներկբայորեն ուժեղանում է տեղի ունեցածի մասին պատմելու անհնարինությունից: Բացի բացառիկ դեպքերը, Մեզ մոտ եղածներից ոչ ոք այդ մասին չի խոսի:
Նրան, ով ցանկանում է հասնել Մեր Համայնք, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս լրացնել գիտելիքները: Ընդհանուր դպրոցական կրթությունից հետո Արևմուտքի մարդիկ լքում են գիտությունը կամ գիտելիքից դուրս են քաշում մասնագիտության բարակ թել, որսի մի ամբողջ ցանց գործելու փոխարեն: 
Երբ Մենք խոսում ենք՝ գիտեցեք, Մենք պնդում ենք հնարավորությունների բազմակողմանի զննման և յուրացման վերաբերյալ:
Երազանքը նորից բարձրանալ այն լեռնային դաշտավայրը, որտեղ կարելի է մեծացնել իմացությունը, անընդհատ դեպի նվաճումներ է տանելու: Հիշեցնել է պետք, որպեսզի գիտելիքների լրացումը հոսի անընդմեջ: Գլխավորը, պահպանեք ձեր ձգտումը, որը ճանաչման բոլոր համակարգերի շարժիչ ուժն է:
Նպատակասլացությունը՝ կողպեքի բանալին է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*244.* 


Հաճախ Մենք ձեզ ասում ենք նորերի և երիտասարդների մասին: Մեկընդմիշտ սահմանենք, որ այդ պատկերացումների տակ տարի՛քը չի հասկացվում: Նորություն գիտակցության և նպատակի երիտասարդություն; մորուքի երկարությունը նշանակություն չունի; մանուկ հասակի պնդումներն էլ որևէ արժեք չունեն: Նպատակի կրակը կախված չէ մարմնից: Առաջնանյութի մագնիսը հանդես է գալիս առանց հերթական դրսևորումների: Իհարկե, մագնիսի հասկացությունը գերակշռում է ֆիզիկական ոլորտը: Կիրառեք մագնիսը հոգևորի շրջանակներում և ամենաարժեքավոր դիտարկումը կստանաք: Գաղափարների միախմբությունը որոշակի հիմքեր ունի մագնիսական ալիքի մեջ: Եթե հետևեք մագնիսական ալիքների շարժմանը, այդ նույն ուղղությամբ կարելի է հետևել նաև գաղափարների ընթացքին: Գաղափարների որակը կարող է լինել տարբեր, բայց նրանց տարածվելու տեխնիկան նույնը կլինի: Մագնիսի և մտածողության կապի վերաբերյալ հայտնի փորձը՝ հոգեկան պրոցեսի վրա ֆիզիկական, անտեսանելի էներգիայի  ազդեցության բավական լավ օրինակ է: Մագնիսների որակները տարբեր են, նրանց կարելի է լարել, ինչպես երաժշտական գործիքներ: Մագնիսական դաշտերի երկարությունը չափելն անիմաստ բան է: Մարդու վրա նրանք ազդում են ոչ թե տարիքի, այլ նպատակասլացության համեմատ: Հեռավոր ճառագայթումների համար մագնիսական ալիքները կծառայեն որպես  արտասովոր հաղորդիչներ: Այսպես Մենք սկսեցինք հեռավոր հորիզոններից և ավարտում ենք մարդկության այդ նույն հեռավոր խնդրով:
Նկատի առեք, որ շարադրանքի ոճը ոչ թե միակերպության մեջ է, այլ միևնույն նպատակի բազմատեսակ դրույթների պարուրապտույտի մեջ:
Մտածեք մագնիսական  ալիքների և հոգեկան նպատակի մասին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*245.* 


Հարմարունակությունը ուժերի լավագույն խնայողությունն է: Հաճախ են հարցնում՝ ինչպե՞ս զարգացնել այդ հատկությունը: Հարմարունակության զարգացումն, իհարկե, տեղի է ունենում կյանքի հոսքի մեջ: Բոլորին հայտնի է ոլորտների սահմանի զգացումը: Երբ հանդեսների տնից դուրս եք գալիս գորշ փողոց, ձեզ թվում է, որ ավելի ցածր ոլորտ ընկաք: Երբ հանդիսավոր տոնակատարություններից հետո վերադառնում եք սովորական աշխատանքի,  ձեզ ցնցում է առօրեականության թախիծը: Երբ ցրտից հետո մտնում եք  տաք շինություն, այն ձեզ կատարելության բարձունք է թվում: Դանդաղ հարմարունակությունը խոցում է մի շարք կեղծ պատկերացումներ: Այդ սուտը ձեզ վեհերոտ և անդյուրաշարժ է դարձնում: Մարդիկ ստորաքարշում են աֆեկտի պատրանքի առջև: Անսպասելիության առջև նրանք սահմանափակում են իրենց հասկացությունները, այնինչ ամեն ինչ պետք է ընդհակառակը լինի: Խստորեն ընտելացրեք ձեզ հակադիր զգացումներն ընկալելուն, անսպասելիությանը տիրապետելուն: Եթե ամեն ինչ գիտակցված է, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ սպասելի է:
Պատրանքի սուտը ստիպում է վախենալ որոշ արտահայտություններից: Դուք սկսում եք վախենալ "ոգի" բառից, չնայած գիտեք, որ դա նյութի հայտնի վիճակ է: Դուք վախվորած խուսափում եք "Արարիչ" բառից, չնայած գերազանց գիտեք, որ ամեն նյութական կազմություն իր ստեղծողն ունի: Սուտն ու վախը վատ խորհրդատուներ են: Կարելի է  հասուն մարդկանց երեխա դարձնող բազում սնահավատություններ ցույց տալ: Խնդրում ենք՝ մի կողմ թողեք բոլոր սնահավատությունները և ճանաչեք ամեն ինչ իրականում: Մեղք են մեկ ոտքի վրա ցատկողները: Այդ տեսարանը հիշեցնում է հեքիաթ, որտեղ դայակը, որպեսզի երեխան չփախչի, ներշնչել է նրան, որ մեկ ոտքի վրա քայլելը ազնվական լինելու նշան է:

----------

Varzor (07.05.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*246.* 


Անազատ, ինքնակորույս մտածող, իր համար գործող մարդը կեղծ հոսանքների օվկիանոսն է սուզվում: Նույնիսկ իր խոսքը, որպես արտաքին արտահայտությունների դրսևորում, մարդը վերափոխում է յուրովի, անձնապաշտաբար: Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, թե ինչպես են, հակառակ իմաստի և բանահյուսության, տեղափոխում օտար բարբառների խոսքերի վրայի շեշտերը: Օտար հնչյունները մարդիկ հարմարեցնում են իրենց երկրի սովորույթին: Չէ՞ որ տգիտության ինքնահավանությունը և դրկիցի հանդեպ քամահրանքն արտահայտվում են խոսքը խեղելու մեջ: Խորհել և խորամուխ լինելը հարևանի զգացմունքի նշանակության մեջ անհամատեղելի է փոքրոգի արհամարհանքի կոպտության հետ: Անպատասխանատվության և սեփականատիրության արմատախիլ չարված զգացումը ստեղծում է մեր ժամանակների ֆեոդալներին: Նկատեք, որ անիմաստ շեշտադրումով խոսքի իմաստը խեղաթյուրողը կլինի մարդ, որը զուրկ է բարեշրջման գիտակցությունից: Զգոն մարդը կնախընտրի բավարարվել հասարակ արտահայտություններով, որպեսզի չխախտի իրեն անհայտ իմաստը: Ոչ ոք չի կարող լսել հանձնարարության իմաստը խեղաթյուրող լրաբերի:
Դատապարտող, դիմիր ինքդ քե՛զ: Սխալ զրուցակից, մի մոռացիր, որ սեփականատիրության հանդեպ ուրիշի հակումն ընդամենը քո՛ արտացոլումն է: Հոգա, նախ և առաջ, սեփական գիտակցության տարողության մասին: Եթե սեփականատիրության գազանը մեկընդմիշտ ոչնչացվածված չէ քո գիտակցությամբ, դու կմնաս անազատ, Պատրանքի տեսիլքով գայթակղված: Հասանելով, սեփականատիրության դժվար խնդիրը կարելի է լուծել լույսի ուրախության մեջ:
Հացթուխին թույլատրված է ուտել ամբողջ հացը, բայց նա այդ չի անում: Մարդը, որը գիտակցում է բոլոր իրերի էությունը, նրանց կարիքը չունի: Առաջին հոգսի առարկա պետք է լինի գիտակցությունը: Վերցրեք ամբողջ իրականն ամբողջ կյանքի սահմաններում: 
Անազատ, իր համար գործող մարդը կեղծ հոսանքների օվկիանոսն է սուզվելու:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*247.* 


Երբ կայծակն այրի թևերդ, երբ որոտը վրդովի լսողությունդ, երբ անհետանան բարեկեցության խարիսխները, այդժամ Մեր լրաբերը կթակի դուռը: Լիության ժպիտը նրա առջև դուռը չի բանա: Ինքնապարծության գերանը կփակի նրա մուտքը: Ակնհայտը կկանգնի նրա առջև, ով ցանկանում է ընդունել հյուրին: Չնայած բարեշրջման ուղին անփոփոխ է, բայց ամեն ոք ինքնակամորեն է տրամադրվում: Կոփվում է սրի շեղբը, բայց աճում է խարամի ուրախությունը: Ի հայտ են գալիս լույսի հանգչելու նախանշաններ: Հնոցում այլևս կոփվել է սրաշեղբը: Հաստատված են հրաշալի Նոր Աշխարհի դրսևորումները: Աղբը դեռևս շատ է, բայց խարամի մոխիրը սրաշեղբի օրորոցն է: Կարելի է գիտենալ բոլոր անկատարելությունները, բայց Նոր Աշխարհի վրա լուտանքը ճանապարհին քար է լինելու: Մեծամողեսը դեռևս կենդանի է: Ամեն սրաշեղբ պետք է դուրս ելնի մոխրից: Մողեսի կատարը փակել է հեռավոր աշխարհները: Թշնամին փակել է Լույսի Աշխարհի մուտքը, բայց կատարի ճեղքերի միջից կփայլկտան աստղերը: Թափոնների փոսը չի ընկճում, բայց Մողեսի ոսկե կատարը ցցվել է խայծի նման: Ընդունենք Մողեսի կողմ ուղղված բոլոր սրաշեղբերը, և դրանք ուշադիր հաշվենք:
Ժամանակն է Մայտրեայի դրոշը պատրաստելու:
Ո՞վ է ասել, որ Մայտրեայի ժամանակն առանց հողմ և կայծակ է:
Նախընտրում ենք փորձել ձեզ թռիչքի մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*248.* 


Դժվարությամբ է փլվում հին նախախնամությունների տնակը: Նախ և առաջ հիշենք, որ իր ժամին հասած ծննդաբերությունն անհնար է հետաձգել: Հետ նայենք պատմության էջերին. եկել է մտքի ազատագրման ժամանակը, և այրվել են խարույկներ, բայց միտքը հոսել է: Եկել է ժողովրդավարության ժամանակը, և որոտացել են գնդակահարությունները: Եկել է տեխնիկայի զարգացման ժամանակը, սարսափել են հնամիտները, բայց, զարկերակելով բարեշրջման ռիթմով, ընթացել են մեքենաները: Այժմ եկել է հոգեկան էներգիան գիտակցելու ժամանակը: Բոլոր ինկվիզիտորները, հետադեմները, հնամիտներն ու անգետները կարող են սարսափել, բայց մարդկության նոր նվաճումների հնարավորությունը հասունացել է իր հզորության բոլոր անթվարկելի հնարավորություններով: Ինկվիզիտորներն ու հետադեմները կարող են կառուցել բանտեր ու գժանոցներ, որոնք պետք կգան հենց իրենց, որպես աշխատանքային գաղութներ: Բայց բարեշրջման հասունացած աստիճանը կողմ հրելն անհնար է: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես չի կարելի մարդկությանը զրկել հաղորդակցման բոլոր ուղիներից:
Բարեշրջումը հերքողը կարող է հեռանալ մենաստան և այնտեղ երազել հետադիմության քաղցրության մասին: Բայց ինքը կյանքը, իրականությունն ինքը մատնացույց կանի նոր անվիճարկելի երևույթներ: Միայն իրապաշտի առողջ միտքը կարող է այդ երևույթները դասավորել մտածված գիտական սխեմայի մեջ: Իսկ բոլոր կարճատես միստիկներն ու փոքրիկ պայմանական ուսյալները կհայտնվեն անգետների դերում: Բարձրացված է վերագիտակցված էներգիայի դրոշը: Ամեն նոր ձեռքբերում ուրախությամբ պետք է լցնի սրտերը: Համայնքի անդամի մտածողությունը պետք է թրթռա իրականության նոր, օգտակար ուսումնասիրությունների հնարավորության ներքո:
Մենք կանչում ենք դեպի իմացություն, քանզի միայն գիտելիքը կարող է բովանդակել թվացյալ հակասությունների զուգակցությունը: Մեծ "Աումի" օրենքները միևնույնն են բոլոր վիճակներում:
Ճանաչե՛ք, ճանաչե՛ք, ճանաչե՛ք, հակառակ դեպքում հին նախախնամությունների տնակը երբեք չի փլվի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*249.* 


Մի՛ ուշացրեք հոգեկան էներգիայի հետազոտությունները: Մի՛ ուշացեք կիրառել այն: Հակառակ դեպքում ալիքների օվկիանոսը կսրբի բոլոր ամբարտակները և մտածողության հոսքը կվերածի քաոսի: Ընդունեք նշանաբանը. "Չուշացողը չի ուշանա": Մի մերժեք իրապաշտի կանոններն աշխատանքի ճշգրտության մասին: Առանց ուշացման և հստակ մտածողությամբ կարելի է տարբերել համայնքի կառույցները:
Ասացեք մտերիմներին, թե որքան սուղ է ժամանակը, և որ բաց թողնվածը հետ չի վերադառնում: Ասացեք, թե ինչպես Համայնքի Ուսմունքը պետք է ընթանա էներգիայի դրսևորումների հետ համաձայնեցված: Սովորական սխալն այն է, որ փորձում են բաժանել հանրային և գիտական կազմությունները: Դժվար է պատկերացնել հասարակությունից դուրս գտնվող գիտնականի:  Բարեշրջման արագացման ժամանակներում արդյո՞ք մտքին մոտ բան է փակված մնալը: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք քնած մնալ կայծակի ժամանակ: Առանց վախի և ինքնախղճահարության պետք է ընդունել դետքի ծանրությունը: Հոգնություն չկա, երբ ավերվածություն է դարպասի մոտ; երբ հոգեկան էներգիայի հզորությունը կարող է հորդել սրընթաց հեղեղով: Համեմատեք ձեզ Հոլանդիայի վիճակի հետ, երբ ծովի մակարդակը հաճախ բարձր է հողից: Դետքի ինչպիսի՜ արթնություն է պետք ջրանցքներն ու ամբարտակները պահպանելու համար:
Հոգեկան էներգիայի աճն ընդունեք որպես բերրի ալիք: Այդ հնարավորությունների կորուստը համայնքի համար անուղղելի վնաս կլինի: Հին աշխարհին թողեք հոգեկան էներգիայի ուսումնասիրություններից վախենալը: Իսկ դուք, երիտասարդ, ուժեղ և անկանխակալ, ամեն հնարավոր կերպով հետազոտեք և ընդունեք ձեր շեմին գտնվող նվերը: 
Նայեք արծվի աչքով և առյուծի թռիչքով տիրեք ձեզ տրված հզորությանը: Մի՛ ուշացեք: Հակում ցուցաբերեք դեպի իրականության ուսմունքը:

----------

Varzor (15.05.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*250.* 


Ատոմային էներգիայի բացահայտումը կապված է հոգեկան էներգիայի հետազոտման և մագնիսների թեորիայի ուսումնասիրման հետ: Առանց այս գործոնների կարելի է յուրացնել նախնական էներգիայի որոշ դրսևորումներ միայն: Եռանդով պետք է ձգտել դեպի որոնումների պարզությունը: 
Ասացեք, որ եռանդով արտահայտեն նյութապես տեսանելին՝ նյութական քաշ ունեցող, բայց սովորաբար աչքով չընկալվողի հետ կապելու ցանկությունը: Ֆիզիկական ճառագայթումները և կազմությունները լուսանկարելու փորձ կազմակերպեք: Ճառագայթման վառ երանգները նույնիսկ ցերեկային լուսանկարի վրա էլ կարտահայտվեն: Այդպիսի լուսանկարները կարող են շշմեցնել մանր հերքողներին: Կարելի է մատնացույց անել ձեզ հայտնի մի քանի փորձեր էլ, բայց դրանք հրաշքների կվերագրեն: Երեխաների համար նույնիսկ ճաշասեղանն էլ անլսելի հրաշք է թվում: Իսկ մենք, գիտենալով մանկական վարքագիծը, կխոսենք գիտական, երեկվա տերմիններով:
Տարօրինակ է դիտել, թե ինչպիսի անսպասելի ճանապարհներով է մարդկությունը մոտենում նոր մուտքերին: Հակառակորդի մոտեցման տակտիկան երբեմն զարմանալիորեն բարդ է լինում: Անհնար է կանխատեսել, թե իր խաղաքարտե տնակը չփլելու համար հին մտածողությունն ինչպիսի ելք կգտնի: 
Ու՞ր է ուրեմն վերջավորությունը: Բայց մուրճի պես Անսահմանությունն է զարկում: Այն նույն Անսահմանությունը, որից համարձակ իմացության դեպքում թևեր են աճում:
Մի վրդովվեք որոշ բնավորությունների դանդաղաշարժ վերելքի համար՝ նրանք վախենում են ծիծաղելի երևալ: Ուրիշներն իրենց մոտեցումն են փնտրում իրենց արտահայտություններում: Ավելի լավ, թող փորձեն ինքները գտնել: Բայց արթնացրեք որոնողներին:  Թող բացահայտեն իրենց ենթադրությունները: Թող կուտակեն իրենց փորձը լիակատար անհատականության մեջ:
Հավատի արցունքին Մենք գերադասում ենք փորձի սրատեսությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*251.* 


Ժամանակակից արդյունաբերությունն ու ամբողջ նյութական արտադրանքն այնքան անհավասարակշռված են քանակապես և որակապես, որ առայժմ բացառում են իրերի ճշգրիտ բաշխման հնարավորությունը: Բռնի և չգիտակցված բաշխումը նենգություն և սուտ է ծնում: Անգործունեության մեջ սպասել նոր հնարավորությունների՞, թե խորացնել գիտակցությունն ըստ էության: Հիշու՞մ եք Բուդդայի խոսքերն աշակերտի մասին, որ շրջապատելով իրեն իրերով, գիտակցեց սեփականությունից հրաժարվելը: Պետք չէ բռնի կերպով փորձել խլել մեկի իրերը և դրանով իսկ կիրք ներարկել հնոտիքի հանդեպ: Գլխավորը, գիտակցաբար անց կացնել սեփականատիրության նվաստացուցիչ նշանակության ուսուցողական խնդիրը: Կարևոր չէ, որ ինչ-որ մեկը կմնա իր բազկաթոռին նստած: Կարևոր է, որ երիտասարդությունը գիտակցի սեփական բազկաթոռի անհեթեթությունը: Անհրաժեշտ է, որ այդ գիտակցությունը ոչ թե հրաժարական հանդիսանա, այլ ազատ նվաճում: Երբ առանց խորամանկության մարդիկ իմանում են սեփականության  ոչ գործնական լինելու մասին, այդ ժամանակ աճում է գործընկերների կոլեկտիվը:



- - - - - - -



*252.*


Սեփականատիրության թունավոր շնչառությունը կարելի է ոչնչացնել միայն դպրոցների մտածված ծրագրերով: Գոյություն չունի գրականություն սեփականատիրության դեմ, քչերն են միայն հաղթել հնոտիքի վիշապին: Բայց շատերը երազում են սեփական ձեռքբերումների մասին: Որքա՜ն ճշմարիտ պետք է լինեն պատմական համեմատությունները: Որքա՜ն խստորեն պետք է ընտրվեն կենսաբանական մանրամասները, որպեսզի ցույց տան տեփականատիրության անօրինականությունն ու ապարդյունությունը: Նյութի հատկությունների օրենքները վկայում են, թե ինչպես սեփականությունը չի համապատասխանում մարդու բնույթին: 
Հասկացեք, պետք է  խորացնել ազատագրման հիմքերի նվաճումները: Կարողացեք արիաբար նայել ոչ բավարար խորը ջրհորի մեջ, - տեսեք, թե որքան արագորեն բորբոսնում է մակերեսը, և տատասկներն իրենց փշերն են փռում կանգնած ջրի վրա:
Խորացրե՛ք սկսածը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*253.* 


Իսկապես, երևակայությունն ընդամենն արտացոլանք է: Ոչնչից ոչինչ չի ծնվում: Անոչնչանալիությունը տարածության մեջ դժվար է պատկերացնել: Ամբողջ երևույթների ոչնչացում հստակորեն թափանցում է ուղեղ: Ամբողջ դարաշրջանների ոչնչացում ակնհայտություն է դառնում: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ տարածության սեղմման իրականությունը: Շատ նախանշաններ կան աչքերի առջև, բայց մարդիկ չեն կարողանում տեղի ունեցածը կապակցել: Վերցնենք օրինակ. արդեն գիտեն, թե ինչպես ֆիզիկական էներգիան կարող է հրամայաբար թակել մարդկության դուռը: Արդեն նկատել են տարօրինակ հիվանդությունների հայտնվելը, երբ կենսական էներգիան լքում է մարդուն առանց տեսանելի պատճառների: Բայց այդ պատճառն ու նրա հետևանքը չեն համադրում: Այդպես հայտնի դեպքը կարող էր ձեզ ուսուցանել, թե որքան անհրաժեշտ է հոգեկան էներգիայի ուսումնասիրումն ու կիրառումը: Հոգեկան էներգիայի ալիքը կվերադարձներ կենսունակությունը և կտար գոյության նոր ուրախություն: Բայց դրա համար հոգեկան էներգիան պետք է գիտակցել, այլ կերպ ասած, մտնել բարեշրջման ռիթմի մեջ: Բայց դրա փոխարեն, հիվանդներին դեղախառնուրդներ են խցկում: Այնտեղ, որտեղ հեշտությամբ կարելի է օգնել, խոնարհաբար նախապատրաստվում են մահվան:
Երբ Մենք կոչում ենք հոգեկան էներգիայի գիտակցմանը, մարդկանցից մոգեր սարքելու միտք չունենք, այլ միայն մատնացույց ենք անում բարեշրջման մոտակա աստիճանը և հանուն համայնքի խնդրում ենք ժամկետը բաց չթողնել: Շտապեք ուժ կուտակել և դրանով օգնել մոտիկ բարեշրջմանը:
Իհարկե, բարեշրջումը կկայանա, բայց ինչու՞ ճնշված մնալ, եթե ձեզ ուրախության ե՛րգ է վիճակված:

----------

Varzor (19.05.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ԵՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀԱՄԱՅՆՔ"*

*254.* 


Եթե ճանապարհին մի արժեքավոր իր հանդիպեք փոշով ծածկված, դուք նրա կողքով գոռազամտորեն չեք անցնի: Դուք կվերցնեք ձեր գտածը և կմաքրեք վրայի կեղտը: Նմանապես, եթե գտնեք ցեխակոլոլ մի արժեքավոր մարդու, դուք կանգ կառնեք և կսկսեք նրան էլ մաքրել: Համայնքի անդամի պարտքն է հաստատել արդարությունը: Իսկական արժեքները հերքել ուսմունքը չի կարող: Համայնքը չի կարող դատել՝ մերն է այն, թե մերը չէ: Համայնքն ասում է՝ արժեքավոր է այն բարեշրջման համար կամ արժեքավոր չէ: Ամենախիստ ընտրությունն ըստ էության է կատարվում: Խստիվ նպատակահարմարությունը պարտադրում է պահպանել իսկական գանձերը: Արժեքների պաշտպանության համար ժամանակ մի կորցրեք: Ամեն ժամ հաշիվ է: Եվ դեն նետեք անորոշության խոսքերը: Եվ ամեն արժեք ձեզ համար նավի առագաստի է նման: 
Ձեր առջև հստակորեն կեղտի մեջ են նետված մեծ արժեքներ: Հստակորեն ոտնահարվում են դեպի Համաշխարհային Համայնք տանող ուղիները: Յուրաքանչյուր ոք կարող է տանել ամենամեծ դժբախտությունը, եթե վստահ է Համայնքի Դետքի վրա: Պետք է պահպանել այդ վստահությունը, հակառակ դեպքում՝ վե՛րջ ամենին:
Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես մաքրում եք ձեր գտած խղճուկ ադամանդը, այդպես էլ մաքրեք կեղտը մեծ աշխատավորների երեսից:



- - - - - - -



*255.* 


Չգիտեցողների հետ վեճը մի աջակցեք: Եթե գիտեք զրուցակցի անմեղսագիտակության մասին, ակնհայտ լռություն պահպանեք: Ձեր իմացությունը հաստատեք լռությամբ: Օտարամիտ մարդիկ ձեր հայացքը չեն մթագնի: Ձեր երիտասարդ մտերիմներին սովորեցրեք լռել, եթե դեպի գիտակցություն տանող կամուրջ չկա գցված: Սովորեցրեք նրանց միայն մեկ անգամ թափահարել սուրը՝ եթե վիրավորանքի նետ թռչի:

----------

Varzor (21.05.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*256.* 


Մռնչոցը պետք է առանց սասանվելու լսել: Պետք է հասկանալ, թե որտեղ է մռնչոցի աղբյուրը:  Ականջը պետք է տարբերի վագրի մռնչոցը հաղթանակի կանչից: Աղաղակների պատառիկները պետք է գնահատել մարդկային լարված գիտակցությամբ, այդ աղմկոտ գետը պետք է անցնել: Կանչերի աղմուկի մեջ ճանապարհի գինն ավելի բարձր է, քան միայնության շեփորը:



- - - - - - -



*257.* 


Հիվանդությունների դրսևորումը կարելի է հասկանալ որպես համամարդկային նյութի ներարկումներ: Հստակորեն աչքի է ընկնում, որ զարգացած գիտակցություն ունեցող մարդիկ հաճախ են հիվանդանում: Գլխացավը, աչքերի, ատամների և վերջույթների հիվանդությունները պատկանում են հոգեկան ոլորտներին: Դուք այդ վաղուց եք լսել: Քաղցկեղը, թոքախտը, լյարդի և փայծաղի հիվանդությունները, ինչպես նաև սրտի լայնացումը՝ այդ ամենը կախված է հոգեկան կենտրոնների անհավասարակշռվածությունից: Միայն հոգեկան էներգիայի կիրառումը կարող է պաշտպանել լավագույն մարդկանց: Հակառակ դեպքում նրանք, սպունգների նման, ներծծում են մարդկության անկարգությունները:
Իզուր չենք հորդորում հոգեկան էներգիան գիտակցելու վրա՝ եկե՛լ է ժամանակը:

----------

Varzor (22.05.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*258.* 


Մեկ անգամ ևս դառնանք դեպի Պատրանքի մտախաբությունը: Հստակորեն, ակնհայտորեն ձեր առջև կհառնի մարդկության վրա աշխատանքի ապարդյունությունը: Որքա՜ն ակնհայտ են փոխադարձ նվաստացման ուրվագծերը: Որքա՜ն ակնհայտ են սուտն ու երեսպաշտությունը: Որքա՜ն խեղդող է տգիտությունը և մահացու է անկյալությունը: Պատրանքի այդ ակնհայտությունը ծածկում է իրականության հորիզոնը: Բայց իրականությունը գալիս է Մայտրեյայի սպիտակ փղի նման: Երբ սուտն ու ինքնահավանությունը կարծես թե գերիշխում են, հատկապես այդ ժամանակ ի կատար է ածվում բարեշրջման մեծ պտույտը: Գիշերվա մեջ բամբասողը մութը կհեռանա:
Որքան ավելի ուժեղ է որոտը, այնքան ավելի ուժեղ է եղել կայծակը: Բոլորը պնդում են՝ Նոր Դարը գալիս է ամպրոպի և կայծակի մեջ: Կայծակի համար դրական և բացասական էներգիաներ են հարկավոր: Եթե Պատրանքը բացասական ակնհայտություն չցուցաբերի, ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն կշողա դրական իրականության շեղբը:
Ասենք կարճ՝ մոլորակի վրա երբեք վեր չի բարձրացել համագործակցության մասին միտքն, ինչպես այժմ:
Դուք կտեսնեք բոլոր մտապատրանքները և կգիտենաք Համաշխարհային համագործակցության մոտենալու աներկբայելի իրականությունը: Փոխներգործության ուժը պետք է մեծ լինի: Կայծակի մուրճի փայլքը պետք է լինի շլացուցիչ, և որոտն էլ պետք է խլացնի: Ամեն մի ակնհայտություն պետք է ծառայի աներկբայելի իրականությանը: 
Թող ձեր մտերիմները պայծառեցնեն իրենց գիտակցությունն իրականության կայծակով: Այլևս չենք շրջվի դեպի  Պատրանքի մտախաբությունը և չենք երազի հագեցնել մեր ծարավը պատրանքային լճերում: Բարեշրջումն անխուսափելի է: Աներկբայության գիտակցությունը կլուսավորի՛ ձեր ուղին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*259.* 


Կհարցնեն՝ ինչպե՞ս անվանել Ուսմունքի մեթոդը: - Ուղիների հայտնաբերման մեթոդ: Հաջորդը համարեք կենտրոնների հայտնաբերումը: Զգացողությունը պետք է հուշի, թե որքան հոգատարորեն է պետք պաշտպանել անհատականությունը: Ամենից քիչ պիտանի է սովորական դասախոսությունների համակարգը:
Կարող են լինել կոչեր դեպի մեծաքանակություն, բայց կառուցումը տեղի է ունենում անհատական զրույցներով: Մեր Ուսուցիչներըց մեկը միայն սկսում էր նախադասությունը, իսկ միտքն ավարտելը թողնում էր աշակերտին: Այդպես Նա կարգավորում էր ազատ համամտածողությունը:
Մոտեցման ազատության սկզբունքը, դատողության և աշխատանքի ազատության սկզբունքը պետք է պահպանված լինի: Սկզբնական ծանրության երևույթը միայն որպես անկատարյալության հատկանիշ է ծառայում: Իմաստության  դրսևորման ամրապնդումը տեսանելի կլինի իմացության ուրվանշված պատկերը շրջապատող հաստատուն ուղենիշներում:
Բացելով ճիշտ դուռը, ճիշտ ուղղություն կտանք:



- - - - - - -



*260.* 


Ամրապնդենք արդարությունը: Ամեն մեկն իր աշխատավարձը կստանա: Վայրագը, համարձակը, վախկոտը, ալարկոտը՝ բոլորը վարձի հետևից կգան: Հանքստացրեք նրանց, լվացեք և ցույց տվեք մուտքը: Ով կհասկանա՝ կթակի:
Ուսուցիչը զգում է, վահանը շիկանում է: Տեղի է ունենում պատգամված հեքիաթի մարմնավորումը: Երկրի վրայով անցնում են խորհրդաննիշներ ու նախանշաններ, միայն խուլը չի սթափվի: Ես զգում եմ գեղեցկությունը: Ուսմունքը դրսևորված է հատուկ ճանապարհով, նույնպես միասնական, բայց չկրկնված, դեպի նույն ուղին, բայց նոր թռիչքի մեջ, հստակ և անտեսանելի: Այդպես կարելի է սահմանել Նոր Աշխարհի աստիճանը:
Երբ տունը վառվում էր, մարդիկ դեռ զառ էինք խաղում և հրդեհի ծուխն ընդունում էին որպես ծուխ օջախի:
Հաշվեք ժամերը, քանզի այժմ չի կարելի այլևս օրերը հաշվել: Մի՞թե չեք լսում, թե ինչ աղմուկ է ալի՛քը բարձրացրել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*261.* 


Ամեն համագործակցության կյանքում լինում է իրավիճակ, երբ մեկ ուղղությամբ զարգացումը կարող է վնասել հետևանքին: Այդ դեպքում ղեկավարը պետք է գտնի նոր, բավականաչափ լայն խնդիրների ճանապարհ, որպեսզի կլանի տարաձայնությունները: Չանվանենք տարաձայնությունները մրցույթ կամ տանք ավելի վատ անուններ: Վտանգավոր նեղուցներ նավերը մենակ են մտնում, նմանապես համայնքի զարգացման մեջ էլ  կարող են անհրաժեշտություններ լինել մասնակիցների շարժումը մասնատելու համար: Հնարավոր վնասի փոխարեն կարող է նոր շրջանների տիրապետում ստացվել: Երբ ուռճանում են մկանները, կարողացեք էներգիան դուրս թողնել: Եթե չկանխատեսենք շարժման նեղվածքը, ուրեմն անհամաձայնություններն ապահովված են:
Խնդիրների բազմազանության երևույթն անհրաժեշտ է, հակառակ դեպքում կբախվեն աճող գիտակցության ուժերը: Ղեկավարից է կախված օգտակար ուժերը կարիճներով լի ամանի չվերածելը: Բարեբախտաբար այնքան շատ են հերթական խնդիրները, որ դժվար չէ ուղղել ուժերն անհապաղ հանձնարարությունների վրա: Հաճախ ուժերի աճը խառնում են հակամարտության հետ: Հաճախ, հնարավորությունների հանգիստ օգտագործման փոխարեն, բորբոքում են ատելության մոխիրը:
Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բոլոր համագործակցություններին աչքիթողի չանել այդ հոգեբանական պահը և ժամանակին նոր հանձնարարտություններ տալ: Զգում եմ, թե ամենապրակտիկ մեթոդներով հաղթանակը երաշխավորելու դեպքում ինչպես կարելի է խուսափել բարդություններից: Իրականության ուսմունքը պետք է համապատասխանի բարեշրջման ընթացքի բարդության ծավալին: Նոր համաշխարհային կառույցների դրսևորումը պետք է հաստատուն կերպով լինի պաշտպանված:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*262.* 


Տխրությամբ ենք նայում արժանապատիվ խոսքեր չկազմողներին: Ահա կար ևս մեկ ժամ ամրապնդվելու համար, բայց ուրվականները շղարշեցին իրականությունը, և հնարավորությունը հեռացավ: Որտե՞ղ ուրեմն, ո՞ր ճանապարհի վրա կհանդիպեք լրաբերին: Քանի՞ ծովեր կանցնեք, որպեսզի լրացնեք մեկ չլսած խոսք: Ինչպե՞ս հետ վերադարձնել բաց թողնված հնարավորությունը: Անտեր մնացած տան նման կանգնած են չկիրառված մտքե՛րը: Բռնկվեց արտասովոր լույսը, բայց նրան սեղանի մոմի տեղ դրեցին: Արտասովորի ճանապարհի հանդեպ նպատակասլացությունն ընդունեցին սովորական ապուրի պես: Այժմ ստիպված ենք փնտրել և թակել: Ոչ ոք չի օգնի, քանզի պատճառը հետևանք է ծնել:
Մատնացույց արեք մտերիմներին, որպեսզի զգոն, բազեի նման, հետևեն հնարավորությունների կայծերին: Ժամանակ գտեք յուրացնել, որ լրաբերը գալիս է անսպասելի, որ բավարարվածությունը գոցում է աչքերը: Հիրավի, ամեն բաց թողնված լուր ծանր բեռ է դառնում, հետևաբար հնչեք ժամանակին:
Ոչ ոք չի ասի՝ վատ ընդունեք առաջին լրաբերին, որպեսզի երկրորդն ավելի շուտ տեղ հասնի: Աշխարհը մի հույս ունի, թե ինչպես շրջանցի արտասովորը և մոխրի տակ ծածկի նոր գիտակցության գալստյան լուրը: 
Գտե՛ք արժանի խոսքեր:



- - - - - - -



*263.* 


Փորձություն և զրկանք: Որքա՜ն հանդիսավոր և վերամբարձ են զարդարում մարդիկ այս հասկացությունները: Բայց դուք գիտեք, որ փորձությունը որակի լավացումն է և զրկանքը՝ հնարավորությունների ձեռքբերումը:  Փորձարկելով ինքնիրեն, մարդը ճանաչում է նյութի իրեն անհայտ հատկությունները: Մարդը զրկվում է տգիտությունից և դրանով իր համար նոր հնարավորություններ է բացահայտում: Որտեղ տգիտության համար հուսալքությունն է, այնտեղ ճանաչման համար ցնծության գալուստն է:
Կասեն՝ հանուն համայնքի մենք հրաժարվեցինք ուրախություններից: Պատասխանեք՝ որքա՜ն գերեզմանական է ձեր համայնքը, եթե պասուց յուղի վրա է եփված: Որքա՜ն արցունքաբեր և հուսահատ են զրկանքերը: Ինչպե՜ս են լպստում նրանք լեզուներն արգելված անուշեղենի վրա:
Զրկանքների երևույթն անծանոթ է Մեզ, քանզի պարունակելիությունը բացառում է զրկանքը: Մեր Ուսմունքն աշխարհը պատկերացնում է հարուստ, ուրախ և բավարարված: Ոչ մի տեղ նշված չեն ճգնավորական շղթաներն ու խարազանումը: Ինչպես գանձերով լի նավ, սլանում է հիշյալ համայնքը: Վառ փայլում է նյութի անհամար հատկությունների ճանաչումը: Անցած օրվա նյութը զգեստավորվում է շողափայլ էներգիայի հանդերձով, որը նոր անվանման կարիք չունի, բայց ներթափանցում է բոլոր տարածքները և թրթռում է մարդկության բերկրանքի ծիածանով:
Ուրեմն ու՞ր տարրալուծվեցին զրկանքներն ու մռայլ փորձությունները, երբ նյութի մեկ էլեկտրոն ընդամենը կարող է երանության մի ամբողջ հեղեղ սփռել:
Հաշվե՛ք նոր որոշումների մոտենալու ժամերը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*264.* 


Հեռանալուց առաջ ընդունեք մի փոքրիկ հուշաքարտ. ճամփորդներին այն նեղություն չի պատճառի: Գիտենալով աշխատակիցներ գտնելու տեղերը, դուք երբեք միայնակ չեք մնա: Անմիտ բան կլիներ աշխատակիցներին անտեղյակության մեջ թողնելը: Ի՞նչն է ստիպում օտար մարդկանց չհավատալ Մեր Համայնքի հետ շփմանը: Կամ կատարյալ տգիտությունը, կամ նախանձը: Նրանք ցանակնում են մուտքի իրավունք ունենալ դեպի Կենտրոնական Ապարատ, չունենալով որևէ պատկերացում, թե ինչպես նրանից օգտվել, և չմտածելով անգամ, թե որքան պատասխանատու բան է Էներգիայի Աղբյուրին մոտենալը: Կյանքի Ուսմունքի հաստատումը թույլ է տալիս մոտենալ ամենավտանգավոր լծակներին: Բայց առանց պրակտիկ փորձի ոչ մի բացատրություն չի օգնի:
Այժմ, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ընդարձակել գիտակցությունը, եթե գործադրված չէ անցյալի փորձը: Իհարկե, կարող է պայծառացում լինել, բայց հազվադեպ լինելու պատճառով այդ դեպքը չենք հաշվառում: Բայց փորձնական ճանաչումը նույնպես պետք է դուրս հրահրել, հակառակ դեպքում այն խարխափելու է չկայացած փորձերի փաթիլների նման: Առօրեականության միապաղաղության մեջ միայն քչերն են զգում Տիեզերքի իրական լինելը: Ծնունդների, հիվանդությունների, դառնությունների և և մահերի այդ ամբողջ գրերի մեջ միայն քչերը կգտնեն անսկիզբ և անվերջ ճանապարհի գիրը: Ինչպե՞ս սովյալին ասել հավերժության մասին: Ելնելով ներկա վիճակից, նա հավերժական սով կպատկերացնի: Ո՞վ ուրեմն և որտե՞ղ, սկզբում պոկելով հացի մի կտոր, կտանի դեպի հավերժություն: Երկրի Հացը և Իմացությունը դրսևորված են միայն համագործակցության մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*265.*


 Երբ որոշված է ուղղությունը, երբ ստուգված է գիտակցությունը, երբ ծանրութեթև է արված վճռականությունը, այդ ժամանակ պետք է աստիճանն արտահայտող խոսք գտնել: Լույս-ուժը այրում է մութը, այդպես ձևավորվեց ընթացիկ եռամյակը: Բայց եռամյակների մեջ ավարտվեց պայծառացման յոթնամյակը: Նույնքան կարճ կարելի է սահմանել նաև նոր յոթնամյակը՝ նրա անունն է պայքար: Պայքար լիակատար գիտակցությամբ, առանց նահանջի վճռականության ներքո:
Դուք գիտեք, որ օրգանիզմը վերականգնվում է ամեն յոթնամյակ հետո, նույնպիսի փուլեր կարելի է դիտարկել նաև գործողություններում: Նշված պայքարն այժմ նոր իմաստ է ստանալու: Մարդկությունն աղաղակել է տգիտության մեջ մնալու անհնարության մասին: Որպես միակ դուռ շարժման համար մնացել է համայնքը: Թող որ համայնքի մեկնաբանումները բազմատարբեր են, բայց նրանց հունը մեկն է: Հեռանալով հին ափից, մարդկությունն, անխուսափելիորեն, կհասնի Նոր Աշխարհի մատնացույց արված այն նույն բարեշրջական, ուղղաբերձ ժայռին: Միայն կույրերը չեն նկատում բարեշրջման հայտանիշների անլսելի արագացումը: Կյանքի ամեն բնագավառ մատնացույց է անում հասկացությունների զարգացումը: Ժամկետների դրսևորումները հաստատված են ոչ թե գաղտնի լաբորատորիաներում, այլ ամենօրյա կյանքի մեջ: Համաշխարհային էներեգիայի ամբողջ մրրկասյուներ լուսավորում են ապագա ուղին: Էներգիայի նման դրսևորումն, իհարկե, աջակցված է բոլոր էլեմենտների կողմից: Ձգտումը դեպի բարեշրջում բոլորին կստիպի վեր կենալ աշխարհների պայքարի համար:
Խաղաղ շինարարության գալստյան մասին խոսողները ժամկետներ չգիտեն: Պայքարը համապատասխանում է տիեզերական հոսքին:
Նոր Աշխարհի արշալույսին հանգիստ ժամեր մի փնտրեք: Ճանապահից առաջ ցանկանում ենք տալ ձեզ մագնիս, որպես նյութի առայժմ թաքնված հատկությունների ուսումնասիրման նշան: Կտանք նաև եկնաքարի մի կտոր, որի մեջ ամփոփված է Մորի մետաղը: Այդ բեկորը կհիշեցնի ձեզ հիմնական էներգիան ուսումնասիրելու մասին, մեծ "Աումի" մասին:

----------

Varzor (28.05.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*266.* 


Մենք խնամքով ենք վերաբերվում ձեր նպատակասլացությանը և Մեր հանդեպ էլ նույն զգոնությունն ենք սպասում:
Մենք պաշտպանում ենք ձեզ բոլոր ուղիների վրա և կարող ենք նույն հոգատարությունը սպասել:
Որտեղ կարող է լինել համագործակցության գոնե հակում, այնտեղ անպատեհ է մերժումը: Առողջ գիտակցությունը հստակորտեն  տարբերում է  բարեկամներին: 
Մեր սովորույթներում սահմանված է մերժելուց առաջ սպառել բոլոր փաստարկները:
Չեմ տեսնում կոոպերացիայի խոչընդոտներ, բայց կարող ենք տասը նոր խմբավորումներ կազմել: Չէ՞ որ Համաշխարհային Համագործակցության գիտակցությունը պետք է աճի: Տգիտության համառությունը խոչընդոտ չի կարող լինել:
Ձեր գրքերը շարված են Մեր պահոցներում: Այդպիսի՞ն է արդյոք Մեր գրքերի վիճակը ձեր մոտ: Մենք կարող ենք պատմել ձեր գրքերի բովանդակությունը: Կարդացե՞լ եք դուք արդյոք Մեր գրքերը:
Իմացությունը Մենք դնում ենք Համայնքի հիմքում, առանց այն սահմանափակելու: Փորձն ու բարյացկամությունը ենթադրում ենք Համայնքի հիմքում: Մենք լավագույն պայմաններ ենք դրսևորում բարեկամների առաջադիմելու համար: Կճանաչենք ձեր մտադրությունները Մեր հանդեպ:



- - - - - - -



*267.* 


Երկու ծովագնաց նավաբեկման էին ենթարկվել և ընկել էին մի ամայի կղզի: Երկուսն էլ հազիվ չէին վախճանվել ցրտից ու սարսափից, քանզի համարել էին իրենց հավերժ աշխարհից կտրված: Մի նավ փրկել էր նրանց: Եվ կղզու վրա մի հաստատուն փարոս էին կառուցել: Եվ նույն այդ ծովագնացները մնացին փարոսի ներքո, որպեսզի ծառայեն զոհերի փրկությանը: Այժմ նրանց տրամադրությունը փոխվել էր: Նրանք երջանիկ էին, որ փրկարար լույս են տալիս և այլևս իրենց աշխարհից կտրված չէին զգում: Նշանակում է, աշխարհի հետ շփման մեջ լինելու և ուրիշներին օգտակար լինեու գիտակցությունը կատարելապես փոխակերպում է մարդկանց: Ընդհանուր գործը հաջողության գրավականն է:

----------

Varzor (29.05.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*268.* 


Կենդանի է նա, ով ցանկանում է ապրել: Զարմանալի է դիմակայությունը վտանգի աճին, երբ պարզ է կյանքի իմաստը: Միայն անհոգի կարգադրություններով ոչ ոք չի կարող կայունանալ: Բռնությունը մնացուկ է: Պետք է ձգտել այլ գործող չափանիշների: Էներգիաների ուսումնասիրությունը ցույց կտա, թե որքան նրբագույն հնարավորություններ են տրամադրված մարդկությանը: Բայց հարկ է հիշել, որ ամենազարհուրելի պայթյունները կարող են տեղի ունենալ ընդամենը մեկ շփումից կամ ցնցումից՝ այդպես լինում է ամենակոպիտ պայթուցիկ նյութերի հետ: Ի՞նչ ասել ուրեմն ամենահզոր, նրբագույն էներգիաների մասին: Միտքը՝ նման հաշվի չառնված ուժերի թվում է:



- - - - - - -



*269*. 


Կյանքն ամրապնդվելու է ոչ թե մեխանիկայով, այլ համակեցության գաղափարներով: Բնակավայրին միացած մարդը չի կարող բոլոր հարևանների թշնամին լինել: Պետք է հիմնվեն բարի հարաբերություններ, բայց միայն համագործակցությունը կբերի գործուն բարիքի: Պետք է գիտակից փոխանակություն կիրառել՝ այդպես կհասնենք նրան, ինչը կոոպերատիվ է կոչվում: Բայց ամուր չի լինի կոոպերացիան, եթե նրա հիմքում ընկած լինի թաքուցումն ու շահախնդրությունը: Վստահությունն անհրաժեշտ է: Վստահության վրա հիմնված ընկերակցությունը կոոպերատիվի սկզբնական ձևն է եղել: Իհարկե, ամեն ինչ պետք է կատարելագործվի: Այդպես, այն ժամանակներից ի վեր գիտությունն այնքան նոր նվաճումներ է տվել, որ համայնքը կարող է ոչ միայն գործնական, այլև սրտակից դառնալ: Կենդանի Բարոյականությունը մուտք կգործի որպես ամրապնդող սկիզբ:



- - - - - - -



*270.* 


Պետք է ամրապնդել մեկմեկու: Կարող է մի ամբողջ գիտություն հիմնվել, որպեսզի բացատրենք էներգիաների ազդեցությունը: Ինքը հոգեկան էներգիան, որ ներհատուկ է ամեն մարդու, հիգիենայի կարիք ունի: Պետք չէ դրա տակ ինչ-որ գերբնական բաներ ենթադրել, նոր կյանքը ճանաչում է բնական էությանն իր ամբողջ անսահմանությամբ: Հետևաբար պետք է լուսավոր և հստակ առնչվել համայնքի, որպես աշխարհի հիմքի հաստատմանը:

----------

Varzor (30.05.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*271.* 


Կոոպերատիվը կրպակ չէ, այլ մշակույթային հաստատություն: Այնտեղ կարող է առևտուր էլ լինել, բայց նրա հիմքը պետք է լուսավորչական լինի: Միայն այդպիսի ուղղվածության դեպքում կոոպերացիան կարելի է համադրել նոր կյանքի հետ: Հեշտ չէ այդպիսի միավորումը, մարդիկ սովոր են առևտուրը միացնել շահասիրության հետ: Այդպիսի մոլորությունն արմատախիլ անելը դժվար է: Բայց հարկ է անհապաղ, դպրոցական լուսավորչության միջոցով բացատրել առողջ փոխանակության իմաստը: Աշխատավարձը շահամոլություն չէ: Վարձն աշխատանքի համար ոճրագործություն չէ: Կարելի է տեսնել, որ աշխատանքը միասնական արդարացի արժեք է: Այդպես, Խաղախության և Լուսավորչության դրոշի տակ, առանց ցնցումների և ամաչելու ամեն ինչ կարելի է բացատրել:



- - - - - - -



*272.* 


Խաղաղությունը համագործակցության պսակն է: Գիտենք բազմաթիվ համանշանակ հասկացություններ՝ համագործակցություն, ընկերակցություն, համայնք, կոոպերատիվ, - այն ամենասրտառուչ միավորիչ հիմքերը, որոնք ասես փարոս լինեն մթնում: Մարդիկ ոչ թե պետք է վախենան իրենց մտերիմների երջանկության մասին մտածելիս, այլ պետք է ուրախանան, քանզի մերձավորի երջանկությունը մեր երջանկությունն է: Մեծագործները չեն լքում Երկիրը, քանի տառապանքներն ապաքինված չեն: Ամբողջ համագործակցությունը հեշտությամբ կարող է բուժել ընկերոջ վերքերը՝ միայն թե պետք է զարգացնել հանուն բարիքի գործելու մտածողության արվեստը: Եվ դա հեշտ չէ հոգսերի առօրեայում: Բայց մեծագործների օրինակները կարող են խրախուսել և ներարկել նոր ուժեր: 



- - - - - - -



*273.* 


Որքա՞ն տառապանքներ պետք է կրի մարդկությունը, մինչև կկռահի միասնության օգտի մասին: Ամենակործանիչ ուժերն ուղղված են, որպեսզի մթագնեն միասնության ծիլերը: Ամեն համախմբող անձամբ վտանգի է ենթարկվում: Ամեն խաղաղարար պախարակվում է: Ամեն աշխատավոր ծաղրի առարկա է դառնում: Ամեն շինարար խելակորույս է անվանվում: Այդպես քայքայման ծառաները ջանում են Երկրի երեսից ջնջել Լուսավորության դրոշը: Թշնամության մեջ անհնար է աշխատանքը:  Ատելության պոռթկումների մեջ անիմաստ է կառուցումը: Համագործակցությունը պայքարում է մարդատյացության հետ:
Պահպանենք հիշողության մեջ այդ հինավուրց Պատգամները:

----------

Varzor (01.06.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*274.* 


Կարո՞ղ են արդյոք համայնքում լինել կանանց, տղամարդկանց և երեխաների համագործակցություններ: Իհարկե, կարող են: Իսկական համագործակցությունը կարող է բաժանվել տարիքի, սեռի, զբաղմունքների և մտքի բազմաթիվ հատկանիշների: Պետք է, որպեսզի այդպիսի ճյուղերն աճեն առողջ և ոչ միայն չխանգարեն մարդկանց նկրտումներին, այլև օգնեն իրար; որպեսզի օգնությունը կամավոր լինի: Հարկ է աջակցել ամեն գիտակից միավորման: Հատկապես, երբ համագործակցությունները տարատեսակ են, այդ դեպքում առավելապես հնարավոր են ծաղկունքները: Ոչ թե շղթաներ ենք հագնում, այլ լայնացնում ենք հորիզոնը: Թող երեխաները յուրացնեն ամենախոր հանձնարարությունները: Թող կանայք բարձր կրեն վստահված Դրոշը: Թող տղամարդիկ ուրախացնեն մեզ Քաղաքի կառուցմամբ: Այդպես անցողիկի վրա կդրսևորվեն Հավերժության նշանները:



- - - - - - -



*275.* 


Իսկ երբ բարդանան հաշվարկները և խավարի Անսահմանությունը, այդժամ նորից կվերհիշեն սրտից սիրտ ընկած ամենապարզ կամուրջը՝ այդպիսին է համագործակցության, համայնքի և միասնության օրենքը:





*=   =   =   =   =   =   = 


Աշխատավոր, դողու՞մ, թե լայնանում է գիտակցությունը քո,
երբ էներգիան փոխակերպվում է
լույսի օվկիանոսի՛:
Աշխատավոր, զարհուրու՞մ, թե ցնծում է սիրտը քո,
երբ քո առջև հառնում է
Հավերժությու՛նը:


=   =   =   =   =   =   =
*




*ՎԵՐՋ "ՀԱՄԱՅՆՔ" ԳՐՔԻ*

----------

Varzor (02.06.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՀՐԵՂԵՆ   ՅՈԳԱՅԻ   
ՆՇԱՆՆԵՐԸ


ԳԻՐՔ   ՉՈՐՐՐՈՐԴ




1929*




*=========


Մեծարգո Մահաթման, որ տվեց "Կոչ", "Պայծառացում" և
"Համայնք" գրքերը, փոխանցել է Հրեղեն Յոգայի շատ խորհուրդներ 
ու նշաններ: Այդ պրակտիկ ցուցմունքները մենք հավաքել ենք
ի հօգուտ գիտելիքներ որոնողների:

Սանսկրիտը և Ձեն զ'Արը երանգ են տալիս շարադրությանը 
և ոչ միշտ են համարժեքներ գտնում ուրիշ լեզուներում:
Եվ սակայն, չնայած դրան, արտահայտությունների 
նշանակությունը պահպանված է ճշգրիտ, և
ժամանակակից կյանքին մասնակիցներն
ուշադրությամբ կընթերցեն
դարերի փորձից եկող
այս իմաստուն 
Ուսմունքը:

==*



*ՆԱԽԱԲԱՆ*


Յոգան, որպես բարձրագույն կապ տիեզերական նվաճումների հետ,  գոյություն է ունեցել ի սկզբանէ: Ամեն ուսմունք պարունակում է իր յոգան, որը կիրառելի է բարեշրջման տվյալ աստիճանի համար: Յոգաներն իրար չեն հերքում: Որպես մեկ ծառի ճյուղեր, նրանք լայնացնում են ստվերը և զովություն են տալիս շոգից տանջահար եղած ճամփորդին: Տոգորված նոր ուժերով, ճամփորդը կշարունակի ճանապարհը: Նա չխլեց օտար ոչինչ, նա չաղավաղեց նկրտումները, նա ընդունեց տարածության երանության արտահայտումը, նա ազատություն տվեց նախասահմանված ուժերին, նա տեր դարձավ իր միակ ունեցվածքին:

Մի՛ խուսափեք Յոգայի ուժերից, այլ որպես լույս տարեք դրանք դեպի չգիտակցված աշխատանքի աղջամուղջ: Ապագայի համար մենք արթնանում ենք քնից: Ապագայի համար մենք վերանորոգում ենք ծածկոցները: Ապագայի համար սնվում ենք: Ապագայի համար նկրտում ենք մտքով: Ապագայի համար կուտակում ենք ուժերը: Սկզբում կկիրառենք կյանքի խորհուրդները, իսկ հետո կարտասանենք մոտակա օրերի Յոգայի անունը:

Մենք կլսենք հրի տարերքի քայլերը, բայց այլևս պատրաստ կլինենք կառավարել բոցի ալիքները: Հետևաբար մենք ողջունում ենք ավագ Ռաջա Յոգան և գալիք Հրեղեն Յոգան ենք հաստատում:

----------

Varzor (02.06.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*1.* 


Կհարցնեն՝ կարո՞ղ է արդյոք Մայտրեյայի ժամանակը դարաշրջան կազմել: Ասացեք՝ եթե խաչակիրների արշավանքներն ամբողջ դարաշրջան են տվել, ուրեմն, իհարկե, Մայտրեյայի դարաշրջանը հազար անգամ ավելի նշանակալի է: Այդ գիտակցությամբ է պետք ընթանալ:



- - - - - - -



*2.* 


Մարդիկ չեն հասկանում, թե ինչ է նշանակում Աստված և Բոդհիսաթվա: Ինչպես կույրերն են հարցնում՝ իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն է լույսը: Բայց մարդիկ խոսքեր անգամ չունեն լույսի որակները նկարագրելու համար, չնայած ամեն օր տեսնում են այն: Մարդիկ այնքան են վախենում արտասովորից, որ լույսի սահմանները խառնել են մթի հետ: Նրանց համար ամենից հեշտ է պատկերացնել, որ Աստծո ապարանքը գտնվում է ամենամեծ աստղի վրա: Հակառակ դեպքում նրանց Աստված կմնա առանց բնակավայրի: Անհամաչափելիության երևույթը նրանց ստիպում է նսեմացնել գոյը:



- - - - - - -



*3.* 


Հաճախ զարմանում եք, թե ինչու՞  հարցի պատասխանը չեմ տալիս: Պետք է գիտենալ, որ հաճախ մտքի նետերը խոցում են պատասխանի առարկային: Պատկերացրեք անդունդի վրա գցած պարանով անցնող ճամփորդի: Արդյո՞ք իմաստուն կլիներ սկսել նրան կանչել: Կանչը կարող է խախտել նրա հավասարակշռությունը: Այդ պատճառով առանց անհապաղ կարիքի ավելի լավ է անուններ քիչ հիշատակել: Անհրաժեշտ բան է անձնական անուններից օգտվել կարողանալը: Անունն արտասանելու կարողությունը պետք է նման լինի տարածության մեջ մուրճի հարվածի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*4.* 


Հասարակ մարդկանց համար հասարակ խոսքերի վերաբերյալ պետք է հիշել, որ հասարակ մարդիկ կարիք ունեն փոքր բաժիններով դեղամիջոցների: Օրենքը նույնն է վերից մինչև վար: Այդ պատճառով հասարակ մարդիկ լավագույն տարածողներն են:



- - - - - - -



*5.* 


Անոթների լայնացումը բնորոշ է գիտակցության աճի համար, և տեխնիկական եղանակով դա պետք է պաշտպանված լինի արևահյուսակի վրա արևի ճնշումից: Չմոռանանք, թե հնում քրմուհիներն ինչպես էին պաշտպանվում արևից: Նրանք կրում էին լիտիում մետաղից կոփված մոմապատ կրծքապանակ, իսկ մոմի հալչելը մատնացույց էր անում ջերմաստիճանի անթույլատրելիությունը: Բացի ձեռքերը ջուրը մտցնելը թույլատրվում է նաև ոտքերը ջուրը մտցնել: Սառը լոգանքը կարող է ճառագայթներից ոչ պակաս վնասակար լինել:



- - - - - - -



*6.* 


Կարելի է մտովի այցելել տարբեր մոլորակներ: Այդպես է մտադրվում գալիք փուլը, երբ գիտակցությունը չպետք է կապված լինի մեկ մոլորակի: Եթե այժմ  մենք  մտովի անցնում ենք մեկ աշխարհամասից մյուսը, ուրեմն նույն սկզբունքը կարող է միջմոլորակային էլ լինել: Ուսուցիչն առաջարկում է ուրախանալ ոգու ամեն նվաճմանը: Մոլորակների միջև ընկած ուղին անցնելն ավելի բարդ չէ, քան մարմնի և աստրալի միջև ընկած սահմանի գիտակցումը; ավելի բարդ չէ, քան մտքի գիտակցումը և ձգտումը դեպի լուսատուները: Միայն դեպի միջմոլորակայնությունը ձգտման դեպքում կարելի է հույս դնել մարդկության բարեշրջման վրա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀՐԵՂԵՆ  ՅՈԳԱՅԻ  ՆՇԱՆՆԵՐԸ"*


*7.* 


Աստրալ ոլորտի խտությունն ինքնին աննշան է մտավոր ոլորտի գիտակցված աշխատանքի համեմատ: Մոլորակի խնդիրների համար մտավոր ոլորտը չպետք է դուրս բերված լինի իր սրբազան վիճակից, բայց միջմոլորակային գործունեությունը համապատասխանում է բարձրագույն մարմնին: Նոր ճառագայթների ամրապնդումը թույլ կտա պահպանել գիտակցությունը տարատեսակ շերտերում: Նախկինում միայն մթնոլորտի որոշ շերտեր կարող էին նպաստել գիտակցության պահպանմանը: Բայց կարող էին գազերի խաչասերվող հոսանքներ լինել: Նոր ճառագայթները կարող են պատռել այդ խոչընդոտները, ստեղծելով ասես օդային թունելներ և դրանով լայնացնելով գիտակցված գործունեությունը:



- - - - - - -



*8.* 


Կարելի է մատնանշել, թե երկիրը լքելիս Իմացության Ուսուցիչներն ինչու են տառապել: Իհարկե, այդ տառապանքը գիտակից է և կամավոր: Ինչպես տանտերն է բերնեբերան լցնում թասը, այնպես էլ Ուսուցիչը ցանկանում է անջնջելիորեն տպավորել Պատգամի վերջին նշանը:
Հին աշխարհի զրպարտանքների հետ Մենք գործ չունենք, սխրանքի ամեն իսկություն պետք է Տիեզերքի համար: Սխրանքի արվեստը նման է արվեստի ամեն մի պրոցեսի: Խորացնելով բովանդակությունը, դարավոր բյուրեղ ենք տալիս: Կատարելության զգացումը բարձրացնում է ստեղծագործական դրսևորումների ոգին:
Կարելի է ասել, որ սխրանքը բաժանվում է երկու տեսակի. սխրանք վերերկրային և երկրային սխրանք: Վերերկրային նպատակադրման դեպքում կարելի է տեսնել հանգիստ անցում, ինչպես, օրինակ, Մեծ Պլատոնը:
Չկշռադատենք սխրանքները, քանզի բարեշրջման հասկացումն անձնական է և կամավոր:



- - - - - - -



*9.* 


Յուրաքանչյուր ոք, ով կարողացել է դիտարկել մարդկային աուրաները, կարող է տեսնել նաև լուսային ճառագայթումների կենդանի խաղը: Այդ տիեզերական հոսքի սկզբունքի վրա է հիմնված գիտակից գործողության կառուցումը: Ամեն մահացածություն պատկանում է մթի մթերքներին: Որտեղ Լույսի ալիքներ են, որտեղ կենդանի կայծերի փոխանակություն է, այնտեղ է Մեր ճառագայթը:
Իմ Ուսմունքը կարող է բացահայտել փորձարկվող Ակաշայի ալիքները: Ողջունեք կայծերի ուրախությունը: Ոչ թե փոփոխականություն, այլ առաջադրանքի խորացում: Դրսևորելով Մեր կամքը, կարող եք միայն մոտենալ: Իմ ցանկությունն է՝ պահպանել ոգու գեղեցկությունը: 
Յուրաքանչյուր շարժում կարելի է հաջողություն դարձնել ոգու համար:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*10.* 


Միայն երբ միայնության մեջ է, երբ իրերի կարիք չունի, երբ չի սգում, երբ չի հանդուրժում, այդ ժամանակ է ուրախանում անվեհերը: Այնպես որ սկսենք թարգմանել Խիզախման Մեր հինավուրց գիրքը: Երբ մանչուկը խաղում է կատվի հետ, մայրը գորովանքով է նայում նրա խիզախությանը, չցանկանալով տեսնել, որ կատվի ձագն էլ կույր է դեռևս: Երբ պատանին խաղում է հասակակցի հոգու հետ, դիտորդները զարմանում են նրա համարձակությանը, չնկատելով խեղճ հոգու կապված լինելը: Երբ այրը քննադատում է դատավորների հավաքը, վկաները հիանում են նրա արիությամբ, չնկատելով, որ սպառնալիքների խիզախությունը գնված է ոսկու զրնգոցով: Երբ ծերունին մխիթարվում է մահը ծաղրելով, մտերիմները ժպտում են, չնկատելով, որ ծաղրի ծամածռությունը սարսափն է դեմքին սարքել: Խիզախումը սովորաբար աննկատելի է մարդկանց կողմից, քանզի իր բնությամբ այն անսովոր է: Անսովորությունը ջղաձգություն է սրտերի համար: Ու՞ր ես դու, նա, ով հաղթահարել է: Ու՞ր ես դու, նա, ով ջղաձգությունը դարձրել է թռիչք դեպի լույս: Լսի՛ր, անվեհեր: Գիշերվա մթնում կմոտենամ օրհնելու քո ներբանները և լույսի կայծեր կսփռեմ քո բարձի վրա, քանզի անվեհերի քունը նման է վինի լռելուն, երբ բոլոր յոթ լարերը լիքն են գաղտնիքով, երբ անվեհերի քունը նման է անդորրին մրրիկից առաջ, երբ անշարժ են նույնիսկ ամենաբարակ ցողունները:
Մի՞թե առյուծն է մռնչոցով աշխարհներ ցնցում: Ոչ, անվեհերությունն է արթնացել և բացվել է ոգու արքայական ջրաշուշանը: Եղբայրներ, հավաքվենք ուրախության դղյակում, ծաղիկը բացվել է, մեծ անիվը կառուցվել է: Մեր ուրախությունը կթափանցի ընդերկրյա աշխարհներ և կհառնա վերերկրյա Եղբայրներին:
Լավագույն երգն ենք երգում խիզախումին:



- - - - - - -



*11.* 


Թռչնի սուլոցն ընդհատեց հանգստի րոպեն: Ինչու՞ են թռչունները լարվել այս վաղ ժամին: Նրանք խիզախեցին, լսելով խիզախման փառաբանումը: Ոչ ոք չի ասել նրանց, որ իրենց ամենօրյա սուլոցը խիզախում չի ավելացնի: Խլացնելով առօրեականությամբ, մութը ճչում է: Մութը տանել չի կարողանում լույսի խիզախումները:
Երբ լարված է Վեհապետի կշեռքը, արթնանաք վաղ, որպեսզի կշռենք, թե ինչպես ենք անց կացրել անցած օրը: Ընտրենք ամենաանվեհերը, որպեսզի այդ սերմերը ծանրացնեն թասը: Հավելենք հին աշխարհի դառնությունը, քանզի դրա ծանրությունը մեզ օգտակար է: Կցենք տգիտության ծաղրերը, նրանցից ամեն մեկը ծանրություն կտա ճշմարտության թասին: Եթե գտնենք սպառնալիքներ և ոտնձգություններ, լիքը թասին չենք մոռանա դրանք էլ ավելացնել: Ի՞նչն է ուրեմն ստիպում կշեռքին տատանվել: Ինչո՞վ է ուրեմն լցված մեղադրանքի թասը: Ինչպիսի՞ խղճուկ գորշ հնոտիք են լցրել դատավորի թասը: Անցյալ ձմեռվա չորացած տերևների պես, դիզվել են առօրեականության անեծքները՝ աղբն անցած օրվա: Ցնծացե՛ք, խիզախումներ, քանզի ամենաթևավորը հաղթահարեց կշտամբանքը:
Վեհապետ, թույլատրիր կրակին հանձնել կեղծ սովորականության հնոտիները: Չեմ սխալվի, հասկանալով, որ թևավոր խիզախումը Քեզնով է բարեմաղթված: Սուրբ հնոցի մեջ կկոփեմ _Ալայայի*_  թևերը: Չգիտեմ որևէ բողոքներ, կամ չարացումներ կամ նման այլ բան, ինչն իմ նոր թևերին կստիպեր հակվել: Իմ երգն է՛լ նոր է լինելու:

- - - - - - -
* _Ալայա_  - հասկացություն, որն իր թաքնագիտական նշանակությամբ նույնական է  _Ակաշայի_  հետ:  Ինչպես Ակաշան է նշանակում Աչք, որը տեսնում է (Ակըն աշա), կամ Ամենատես Աչք, այնպես էլ Ալայա՝ նշանակում է Ամենակալ Գիտակցություն, կամ Համաշխարհային Հոգի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*12.* 


Խիզախման փառաբանումը լայնորեն է թափանցել: Ամենափոքր աշակերտները դիմել են որոնումների ճանապարհին և դեպի Մեզ են եկել իրենց նպատակները քննարկելու: Ամեն մեկը բերել է իր երազանքները. ես կոչնչացնեմ բոլոր երկրային տաճարները, քանզի ճշմարտությունը պատերի կարիք չունի; ես կջրեմ բոլոր անապատները; ես կբացեմ բոլոր բանտերի դռները; ես կոչնչացնեմ բոլոր սրերը; ես անց կկացնեմ բոլոր ճանապարհները; ես կսրբեմ բոլոր արցունքները; ես կքայլեմ-կանցնեմ բոլոր երկրները; ես կգրեմ գիրքը մարդկության; բայց ամենակրտսերը դիմեց առկայծող աստղերին և ասաց. "Ողջույն, եղբայրնե՛ր", - և ողջույնի այդ խիզախման մեջ կորչեց նրա "եսը": Այս խիզախման մեջ կհաստատվի Տիեզերքի ուղին:



- - - - - - -



*13.* 


Թովմա Կեմպիեցու "Քրիստոսին ընդօրինակելու մասին" գիրքը վաղուց գնահատված է Արևելքում ոչ միայն իր բովանդակությամբ, այլև վերնագրի նշանակությամբ: Քրիստոսի հանդեպ միջնադարյան կռապաշտության ներքո Թովմայի ձայնը հնչեց որպես բողոք: Կաթոլիկական եկեղեցու պատերի հետևից հնչեց ձայն՝ լուսավորել մեծ Ուսուցչի դեմքը: Հենց "Ընդօրինակում" խոսքի մեջ կենսական իրողություն է ամփոփված: "Ընդօրինակում Քրիստոսին" բանաձևը խիզախման սխրանք է, որը յուրահատուկ է գիտակից, ստեղծագործման ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունն ընդունող ոգուն: Հահատկապես գիտակից աշակերտն է խիզախում ընդօրինակման մեջ նմանվել Ուսուցչին: Այդպիսի օրինակը լույս ներմուծեց լճացվածության մթի մեջ և ճգնարանի պատերի մեջ ստեղծեց նպատակ դեպի գործուն խիզախումը:
Ըստ միջնադարի ընկճված գիտակցության տեղին կլիներ ասել՝ "Երկրպագություն Քրիստոսին", բայց վերընթաց ոգին խիզախեց կոչել ընդօրինակման: Բարերար խիզախման յուրաքանչյուր քայլ պետք է պահպանվի որպես մարդկության շքերթի փուլանիշ:
Մենք ուշադրություն չենք դարձնում բովանդակության որոշ մենաստանականությանը: Խարույկ բարձրանալու նպատակ Թովման չուներ, նրա խնդիրն էր տալ ոչ թե արգելված, այլ կանչող ձևակերպում: Դրանք ճշմարտության երկու տեսակներ են՝ մեկը լցուկ է կրակի բոցը թեժացնելու համար, մյուսը կարիք ունի անպատիժ տարածման: Դժվար է ասել, թե որ միջոցն է հեղինակի համար ավելի հիվանդագինը: Երբեմն ավելի հեշտ է ցավազրկել խարույկի հետևանքը, քան տեսնել տարածված ըմբռնման խեղաթյուրումը: Այսպես թե այնպես, օրհնյալ են մութը պատռող խիզախումները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*14.* 


Աշխարհում կորցված է երջանկությունը, քանզի երջանկությունը ոգու մեջ է: Ովքեր ոգուց երես են թեքել, պետք է դժբախտություն ապրեն, քանզի այլ կերպ  ինչպե՞ս հետ վերադառնան: Դրանում է մեծ իրադարձությունների իմաստը: Երջանկության որոնումներ ստի և սպանությունների միջո՛վ: Կարելի է ուրախանալ, որ աղավաղումներն արագացնում են բարեշրջումը: Ոճրագործությունները հանգչող աշխարհին կրակ են ավելացնում:



- - - - - - -



*15.* 


Վտանգ հրահրող դժգոհության թույնը կոչվում է "Իմպերիլ": Լրիվ կոնկրետ թույն է, նստվածք է թողնում ներվային փողանցքների պատերին և այդ ճանապարհով տարածվում է ամբողջ օրգանիզմում: Եթե ժամանակակից գիտությունը, ուշադրության արժանացնելով աստրալ հոսքերին, փորձեր անաչառ կերպով ուսումնասիրել ներվային փողանցքները, նա դեմ կառներ աստրալ նութի տարօրինակ քայքայմանը ներվային փողանցքներով անցնելիս՝ դա էլ հենց իմպերիլի ազդեցությունն է: Միայն հանգիստը կարող է օգնել ներվային համակարգին հաղթահարել այս վտանգավոր թշնամուն, որը կարող է հրահրել օրգանիզմի ամենատարբեր գրգռումներ ու տանջալից կծկումներ: Իմպերիլից տառապողը պետք է կրկնի՝ որքա՜ն սքանչելի է ամեն ինչ: Եվ նա կլինի ճիշտ, քանզի բարեշրջումն անցնում է օրինաչափորեն, այլ կերպ ասած, սքանչելի: Որքան ավելի բարձր է ներվային համակարգը, այնքան ավելի տանջող են իմպերիլի նստվածքները: Միևնույն թույնը մեկ բաղադրիչի դեպքում կարող է նպաստել նյութի քայքայմանը:



- - - - - - -



*16.* 


Էժան արժեն մարդիկ, որոնք ուրուրին ծիծեռնակից տարբերել չեն կարողանում: Բայց ինչի՛ են արժանի նրանք, որոնք, փետրահան անելով արծվին, կարծում են, որ վերջինս ծռակող բադ կդառնա: Զգուշացեք երեսպաշտներից, հատկապես ոգու խառնաբրդոշ սարքող շահախնդիր խելոքներից: Աշխարհի օրենքների անխախտելիության երևույթը փայլատակում է սրի պես, հետևաբար երեսպաշտը գլուխը թեքելու տեղ չունի: Այդպես, ուսմունքի պատգամները մինչև վերջ չկարդացած ուսուցիչը նման է սերմերի ծանրության տակ ճկռած ավանակի: Այդպես էլ չբռնած ձկների համար զամբյուղներ նախապատրաստած ձկնորսը նման է հավաբուն չմտած աղվեսի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*17.* 


Ուսմունքը ոտնահարելը գործում է ինչպես բումերանգ և հետ է հարվածում ոտնահարողին: Բայց օդը լիքն է նետերով: Սրբեք հակառակորդների հարձակումների քրտինքը: Հարձակման ժամին ցանկանում եմ խոսել հավերժական բաների մասին: Եկեք ուրախանանք, քանզի բազմապատկվում են հնարավորությունները: Ես համարում եմ, որ ամեն թշնամու սիրտ օգուտի սերմ է աճեցնում:



- - - - - - -



*18.* 


Աստղաքիմիան թույլ է տալիս սահմանել լավագույն ազդեցությունները որոշակի օրգանիզմների վրա:  Աստղագիտությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան աստղաքիմիայի բանաձևը: Նիկոտինով հագեցած տուն մտնող մարդը, հեռանալիս, իր վրա թունավոր նստվածքներ է տանելու: Ճիշտ նույնպես աստղաքիմիական ճառագայթների ազդեցությունն առաջին անգամ անմիջականորեն իր վրա փորձած մարդն այսուհետև միայն ներդաշնակորեն է հնչելու: Հեշտորեն կարելի է որոշել, թե երբ պետք է մոտենալ ցանկալի անձին:
Նմանապես տխրահռչակ արևաբծերն էլ ուժեղացնում են քիմիական ազդեցությունները: Մարդիկ պնդում են աշխարհի շփոթության մասին արևաբծերի ժամանակաշրջանում: Նույնիսկ թույլ պատկերացումը մղում է դեպի ճշմարիտ եզրակացություններ: Բայց, եթե հիշենք ախտահարող քիմիական ռեակցիաները, ուրեմն դժվար չի լինի հասկանալ տարածության  հագեցվածությունը մետաղակերպերի օքսիդների ամենաիրական կազմություններով: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք թեթևամտորեն հերքել նյութի բարեշրջական ուժը, երբ Անահատակ Ամբարից մեր գլխներին են լցվում անասելի լարման ճառագայթնե՛ր: Առանձնապես զգոն օրգանիզմները կարող են հաստատել, որ արևաբծերի գագաթնակետային ժամանակաշրջանում լուսատուի ճառագայթներն իրենց որակով նրանց համար անտանելի են դառնում: Նմանապես խոշոր ասուպների ընկնելու ժամանակ կարելի է ներվային համակարգի ցնցում ապրել: Մինչև օրս մարդիկ չեն կարողանում գիտակցել իրենց վիճակն այս հսկայական լաբորատորիայում: Միայն այդպիսի գիտակցությունն արդեն կզիներ մարդկային օրգանիզմը և երկրաշարժացույցի տատանումների վրա տագնապած դիտարկումների փոխարեն որոնումները կուղղեր դեպի Անսահման Հեռուն, նույնքան նյութական, որքան վաղվա օրվա սնուցումը, նույնքան վեհ, որքան լուսատուների քանակությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*19.* 


Բոլոր ստեղծագործ էներգիաներից ամենաբարձրը մնում է միտքը: Ո՞րն է, ուրեմն, այդ էներգիայի բյուրեղը: Ինչ-որ մեկը մտածում է, որ ճշգրիտ իմացությունը մտքի գագաթնակետն է, բայց ավելի ճիշտ է ասել, որ ավանդույթն է պսակազարդում միտքը: Ավանդույթում կազմավորվում է ստեղծագործ էներգիայի իմաստը, և սեղմ բանաձևի մեջ արտահայվում են ակնկալիքներն ու նվաճումները: Ճշմարիտ չէ մտածել, որ ավանդույթը պատկանում է երևակայական անցյալին: Անկանխակալ միտքը կտարբերի Տիեզերքի բոլոր օրերի մեջ արարվող ավանդույթը: Ամեն ժողովրդական նվաճում, ամեն առաջնորդ, ամեն հայտնագործություն, ամեն աղետ, ամեն սխրանք մարմնավորվում են թևավոր ավանդույթի մեջ: Այդ պատճառով չարհամարհենք ճշմարտության ավանդույթները, այլ նայենք նրանց սրատեսորեն և հոգանք իրականության խոսքերի մասին: Ավանդույթում արտահայտվում է ժողովրդի կամքը, և մենք անկարող ենք հիշատակել որևէ կեղծ ավանդույթ: Հզոր կոլեկտիվի հոգևոր նկրտումը ճշմարիտ նշանակության պատկեր է դրոշմում, և խորհրդանիշի պատկերը նշանակում է համաշխարհային նշան, որպես բարեշրջման մեջ անխուսափելի համաշխարհային լեզու:
Ճշմարիտ են ընդհանուր լեզու որոնողները: Ճշմարիտ են աշխարհի ավանդույթներն արարողները: Եռակի ճշմարիտ են սխրանքը կրողները:



- - - - - - -



*20.* 


Նորը պետք է հասկանալ որպես անհետաձգելիորեն օգտակար բան: Անհամատեղելի է որևէ անկիրառելի վերացականություն: Մենք հոգնել ենք օդային դղյակներից: Նույնիսկ հեռավոր աշխարհները պետք է ներմուծվեն կոնկրետության մեջ: Մի կտոր սառույցի կամ արևի քիմիականությանը տիրապետելը պետք է գիտակցության մեջ մտնի ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես փոքրիկ նյութական մթերքների նշանակությունը: 
Ոգու գիտակցման դադարեցումը բացատրվում է բնության երևույթների հանդեպ ուշադրության բթացմամբ: Տարասովորելով դիտարկել, մարդը կորցնում է  համադրելու ունակությունը: 
Դրամանիշների վերացումը մարդկությանը կազատի տեսողությունը սահմանափակող մամլակներից: Լինում են բարեշրջման ակնթարթներ, երբ խանգարում են պայմանական նշաններ կուտակելու համար կառուցված պատերը: Եկել է օգտակարության անձնական պատասխանատվությունից գիտելիքներն ազատագրելու ժամանակը: Ազատ միտքն իրավունք ունի անսպասելի զուգակցությունների նոր զարդանկար որոնել: Այդ անսպասելի թելերը կհասցնեն նրան մինչև նյութի բարձրագույն շերտեր:
Նայելով երկչոտ սահմանափակ խաղին, կարելի է խորհուրդ տալ խառնել նշաններն ավելի լավ զուգակցությունների համար:
Զմայլվեք Աշխարհի Մոր մեծ խաղո՛վ:

----------

Varzor (09.06.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*21.* 


Պատմական զրպարտանքների մասին մտորումները ճշմարիտ են: Զրպարտանքը սխրանքի խարույկի վառելիքն է: Զրպարտանքն անհարմար է միայն այժմեականության առօրյա գործողությունների համար, բայց պատմական հեռանկարներում զրպարտության բոցն ամենաբազմագույնն է, և առանց զրպարտանքների բարեպաշտ մարդկությունը կկորցներ իր ամենավառ դրսևորումները:
_Ադվերզի*_  գործելակերպը նախատեսում է,  որ մարդկային զանգերը չլռեն: Ոլորտների երաժշտությունը նվագակցության կարիք ունի: Բայց խելակորույս նախանձողները ենթադրում են, որ իրենց ոռնոցը խտացնում է մթնոլորտը, որպեսզի հավերժության սիմֆոնիաները երկրին չհասնեն: Բայց լավ տանտերը կիրառություն կգտնի բոլոր մնացուկների համար: Նույն կերպ, թող զրպարտանքի ջահերը լուսավորեն աներեր սխրանքի ուղին: 
Անվանելով Մեր դեսպաններին խաբեբաներ, մարդիկ նրանց իրենց արտասովորության վկայականն են տալիս: Չէ՞ որ ցածրագույն  կենդանիների քնքշանքները հաճախ շատ կոպիտ են: Իսկ հեռացող ռասայի մնացուկների կոպտությունը նույնիսկ միջնադարին է գերազանցել: Ոչ այնքան անազնվությունը, որքան ընկալումների կոպտությունն է մարդկային ամբոխին անպետք նյութ դարձնում: Հատկապես կոպտությունն է ծնում թեթևամտություն, իսկ նրա հետևից նաև դավաճանություն: Հետևաբար սահմանենք զրպարտանքները որպես վայրենիների ջահեր, իսկ գիշերային անցումներում օգտակար է ամեն կրակ:
- - - - - - -
* Ադվերզի գործելակերպ - Հետադարձ գործելակերպ: Երբ լուսավոր ուժերն ինչ-որ ծրագիր են իրականացնում Երկրի վրա, նրանք հաշվի են առնում բոլոր հնարավորությունները, նախատեսում և հաշվի են առնում բոլոր ամենավատթար պայմաններն ու հանգամանքները, որոնց հետ ստիպված կլինեն հանդիպել: Իհարկե, նման գործելակերպի դեպքում, երբ հաշվի է առնված ակտիվ չար կամքը, անհաջողություններ լինել չեն կարող: Ծրագիրն իրականանում է բոլոր հանգամանքների դեպքում: Եվ չար ու մութ ուժերը, կարծելով, թե զնդան են սարքում, կառուցում են Տաճար (Ե.Ի.Ռերիխ, Նամակներ, 16.04.36):

----------


## Sambitbaba

*22.* 


Չկա ավելի անարդար դատողություն, քան ակնհայտ գործողության վրա հիմնվածը: Իմանալով թվացյալ հետևանքը, մարդիկ կորցնում են իրականության թելը: Ուսմունքը, որը տանում է դեպի իրականության ակունքները, մարդիկ սովորաբար երազանք են անվանում: Կյանքն իր վրա գոյացման նախանշաններ չի կրում, բայց դրսևորում է հստակ քայքայում: Այդ կերպ կարելի է ընկղմվել քայքայման մեջ և հեշտորեն շրջանցել գոյացման արժեքները: Գոյացման ընթացքը թաքցված է գիտակցաբար, հակառակ դեպքում տարերքները կոչնչացնեին հնարավորությունների սերմերը: Անգործունեությունը տարերքների հիմնական հատկությունն է, և նրանց բարեշրջական էներգիա հաղորդելու համար անհրաժեշտ է ոգու այնպիսի վիճակի հարված, որը կարող է պարունակել միտքը: Այդպես միտքը տարերքների թղթակից-անդամն է հանդիսանում:
Երբ խոսվում է մտածող ապարատի հզորացման անհրաժեշտության մասին, դրանով տարերքների անզուսպ գրոհի մասին է ասված: Մոլորակային գոյատևման որոշակի ժամանակաշրջաններ ենթակա են տարերքների գրոհին: Նրանց հակադրել կարելի է միայն ժողովուրդների համառ ձգտումը դեպի կյանքի բարեփոխում, և մտքի այդ խտացումը կտա Ուսմունքի կենտրոնացում, և ինչպես խոսող սուր, կտոր-կտոր կանի չիմաստավորված քաոսի քուլաները: Միտքը հակադրվում է տարերքներին, հակառակ դեպքում հավասարակշռությունը խախտվում է այնպես, որ կարելի է տիեզերական երևույթներ սպասել: Սովի, երաշտի և հիվանդությունների տարին արդյո՞ք մտքի անկման հետևանք չի լինի: Մեկ մարդու մտքերը տարերքներին դիմակայել չեն կարող: Գիտակցության շրջադարձը դեռևս անկարող է ձևավորել գիտակից միտք: Միայն գիտակցվածությունն ու պատասխանատվությունը կարող են մտքի ներուժ տալ: Հակառակ դեպքում հողմապտույտի մեջ առագաստները կնմանվեն անգիտակցվածության լարվածությանը:
Դիտարկում ենք ինչպես մագնիսական ալիքների, այնպես էլ քիմիական ճառագայթների լարվածություն: Մարդկային միտքը ճկվել է, ինչպես չկոփված շեղբ, և գիտակցության խորքերում քաոսն է շարժվում: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք գոյատևել: Մեր Փարոսի գաղափարը սկսում է մտնել մարդկանց մտքերը, քանզի քաոսի քուլաների մեջ կամաց-կամաց ուրիշ ոչինչ չի մնում: Որքա՜ն ծանր է զգոն ոգու համար: Ինչպե՜ս ենք հետևում չլսված մթի ալիքներին:
Սիրտը կարող է պարունակել տարերային թույնի որոշակի քանակություն միայն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*23.* 


Ի՞նչն է ուրեմն թույները դեպի երկրագունդը քշել: Տարերքների գրգռման երևույթն ուժեղ թունավոր գազ է ծնում: Սովորաբար այն հեշտորեն ներծծվում է տարածության մեջ, բայց արևի քիմիական ճառագայթներն այդ գազային ալիքները վանում են դեպի մոլորակին մոտ գտնվող շերտեր՝ ստացվում է վտանգավոր երևույթ, բայց նախազգուշացվածները կարող են հաղթել թունավորումը: Գրգռումը և նրա զավակ իմպերիլը հեշտորեն համաձայնություն են կնքում աէրոպերիլ կոչվող տարածական թույնի հետ: Օրենքներն ամեն ինչում միանման են:
Ուսուցիչը երբեմն հակագազ է կրում: Իհարկե, թույնի ազդեցությունը հավասարաչափ չէ, բայց զգոն ապարատները հնչում են: Ցուրտ ժամանակը նշանակալիորեն քչացնում է գազերի ազդեցությունը:



- - - - - - -



*24.* 


Հնարավոր է դեպք, որ ինչ-որ մեկը չի համաձայնվի ընդունել մարգարեությունը, կասի. "Կարող եմ ընդունել ամեն ինչ, բացառությամբ մարգարեությունը": Պատասխանեք. "Մոռանանք այդ բառը":  Ձեզ համար նշանակալի կլինեն Անտեսանելի Կառավարության հրամանները: Ձեր ժամանակակից սիրտը ճամանակակից անվանում է նախընտրում: Մենք չենք կառչում անուններից, Մեզ համար առավել էական է, որպեսզի դուք ձեզ վրա փորձեք հրամանի հետևանքները, որպեսզի ձեր ուղեղը հիշի, որ գոյություն ունի Միջազգային Անտեսանելի Կառավարություն: Ձեր բառարաններում "մարգարեություն" բառը չափազանց ոչ-գիտական է հնչում, բայց ստրկական սովորույթը ձեզ կօգնի դասակարգել հրամանի որոշակի հասկացություն, իսկ գաղտնապահի սողանցքը կընդունի Անտեսանելի Կառավարության փաստը: Ընդ որում փաստի համադրումը հետևանքի հետ իր տեղը կվերադարձնի ձեր հարգանքը: Տառի հետևից Մենք չենք ընկնում, բայց օգտակար գործողությունները հասցնում ենք մինչև վերջ: Ժամանակն է աստվածաշնչական տերմինները փոխարինել հստակ հասկացություններով: Կառավարության համար գրպանում գտնվող համայիլը մեծ արժեք չունի: Գիտակից գործողությամբ փորձված նվիրվածություն է պետք: Դուք մտածում էիք տապալել Մեզ տերմինաբանության վրա, բայց կյանքի կոչեցիք մի հրաման, որի հետևանքները ձեզ խնդրում ենք կշռադատել: Մտքերում և խոսքերում շրջահայեցություն ցուցաբերեք: Վառ խիզախումները Մենք գնահատում ենք, բայց ոչնչության խորամակությունը Կառավարության մոտ տեղ չունի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*25.* 


Ամեն քիմիական փորձի դեպքում լինում է երջանիկ ռեակցիա, որից հետո սկսվում է նյութի քայքայումը՝ դա ստեղծարար հաջողության պահն է: Այդ պատճառով Հռոմի անկումից պետք չէ եզրակացություն անել Նումա Պոմպիլիոսի անհաջողության մասին: Ուղղակի նյութը սպառեց իր էլեկտրոնները: Այդպես էլ միշտ կլինի նաև բոլոր բարեշրջական գործողությունների հետ: Մարդիկ սովորաբար չեն հասկանում հաջողության պահը, նրանց թվում է, թե կառույցն անընդհատ պետք է վեր բարձրանա անկախ ամեն շինարարական օրենքներից:
Սխալ է մտածել, թե Իմ Բարեկամի անցյալ փորձը կարող էր անհաջող լինել: Նոր գիտակցության աստիճանները հաստատուն են շարվել: Այդպես էլ ուղին, որը Մենք դիտարկում ենք հիմա, հաջող է տարվել: Այն տեղին, որտեղ ամբոխը տեսնում է խաբեբաների, մոտեցեք ուշադրությամբ:



- - - - - - -



*26.* 


Դուք հաճախ եք հարցնում, թե ինչպե՞ս համատեղել մատնանշված ուրախությունն ու մարդկանց հետ անուրախ շփումները: Իհարկե, ամեն Ուսուցիչ ուրախանում է հեռավոր աշխարհների անսահման գեղեցկությանը և տանջվում է մարմնավորված երկոտանիների կարկամած բթամտությամբ: Մի՞թե կարելի նրանց հեռավոր աշխարհների բանալի տալ: Բթամտության քարե ծանրությունից հետո նրանք դեռևս կվերապրեն կասկածամտության թունավոր լորձունքը և ինքնահավանության սարսափը: Այդ ժամանակ, ստանալով գերանի հարված վզին և գահավիժելով աստիճաններից, խխունջները երազում են կպչել գոենե ամենացածր սանդղակին: Մարդկային ոգու այս գլորումներից կարելի էր մանկական ուսուցանող խաղալիք սարքել: Հիրավի, խխունջներն ավելի ամուր կառչում են իրենց սանդղակի վրա: Ու նաև խխունջներն անիմաստ պատերազմներ չեն վարում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*27.* 


Անտնությունն Ուսուցչի անհրաժեշտ հատկությունն է: Ոսուցիչն ունի ապրելավայր, այլ ոչ բնակավայր: Ուսուցիչը մտնում է կյանք, բայց բայց մշտաբնակություն չի ցուցաբերում: Ուսուցիչը զարդարում է վեճը, բայց այն չի երկարեցնում: Ուսուցիչը ցավում է, բայց չի ողբում: Ուսուցիչը պաշտպանում է, բայց ձեռքերը չի թափահարում: Պնդում է, բայց շփոթմունք չի ցուցաբերում: Սպառնում է, բայց չի հապաղում: Անհրաժեշտության դեպքում խոցում է, բայց չի վիրավորում: Չի մոռանում, այլ շնորհակալություն է հայտնում: Գնահատում է մղումները, բայց թուլություն չի դրսևորում: Խնամքով հոգ է տանում, այլ ոչ թե ծանրաբեռնում: Չի վախենում, բայց չի էլ մոլեգնում: Ուրեմն հոգացեք ձեր ոգին զարգացնելու համար հայտնված Ուսուցչի մասին: Ոգին աճեցնել է պետք գիտակցաբար:



- - - - - - -



*28.* 


Հաթհա Յոգան* չպետք է դիտարկվի որպես ինքնուրույն մի բան: Ոգու աճը նրան փոխակերպում է Ռաջա Յոգայի**: Հնարավոր չէ Հաթհա Յոգայի միջոցով որևէ հասյալի անուն հիշատակել: Ընդ որում մութ մնացուկների աշխարհում Հաթհա Յոգայի նվաճումները, յուրովի կոփելով աստրալ մարմինը, կարող են նույնիսկ վնաս պատճառել: Ֆակիրները կարող են ընտելանալ մութ մնացուկների աշխարհին և աննկատելիորեն թուլացնել մտածողության վերընթացը: Նույնիսկ անշարժ դիտորդը կարող է հասանել ավելի, քանզի միտքը գոյության Ռաջան է: Գեղեցկությունը ծնվում է մտքի կայծակով: Այդպես, իհարկե, բոցավառվող Բհակտին*** մտքով կլուսավորի նոր աշխարհներ և Ժնանիի**** սանդղակը միայն ռաջի-բհակտիի ժպիտ կդառնա: Այդ պատճառով Հաթհան և Ժնանան ինքնուրույն չեն: 
Ճանաչողության ո՞ր մի իմաստունը սիրո վեհապետ չի լինի:

- - - - - - -
* Հաթհա Յոգա - Համառ/լարված միաձուլման Յոգա
** Ռաջա Յոգա - Արքայական Յոգա
*** Բհակտի Յոգա - Նվիրվածության Յոգա
**** Ժնանի Յոգա - Իմացության Յոգա

----------

Varzor (15.06.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*29.*


Ինչպես ձեր կառույց, հաստատեք Մեր Ուսմունքը: Փոխակերպումների շնչառությունը թող լցնի ձեր էությունը: Համայնքի իմաստը աշխարհի զարգացման մասին միասնական մտադրության մեջ է: Ցածրագույն նյութական բարիքների բաժանումը կգա որպես բարձրագույն հաստատումների ըմբռնման հետևանք: Կարևոր չեն մտքերը ցածրագույն նյութական դրսևորումների մասին: Նաև պետք է հրաժարվել քանակից և ձգտել միայն որակին:
Անընդմեջ պետք է պնդել որակի օգտի և կասկածի վնասի մասին:



- - - - - - -



*30.* 


Երբ Մեր աշխատակիցն ավարտում էր երկար, պատասխանատու քիմիական փորձը, մի երեխա գոչեց. "Որքա՜ն լավ է նա խաղում բաժակների հետ": Երբ տեսնում ենք սարը բարձրացող մարդու, մի՞թե կհասկանանք, որ նա Ուսուցչի մոտ է շտապում: Երբ տեսնենք փայտահատին, արդյո՞ք կհասկանանք, թե տան ո՛ր սանդղակն է նա ամրացնելու: Երբ տեսնենք ջուր տանող կնոջ, մի՞թե կհասկանանք, թե ու՛մ ծարավն է նա հագեցնելու: Երբ նկատենք մի փակ դուռ, մի՞թե կհասկականք, թե առաջինն ո՛վ է այնտեղից դուրս գալու: Երբ լսենք անսպասելի որոտ, մի՞թե կհասկանանք, թե որտե՛ղ սուլաց նետը: Բայց մարդիկ գիտեն, որ կռացողը սպանության քարն է բարձրացնելու: Գիտեն, որ ձիու վրա նստողը շտապում է մատնելու: Գիտեն, որ կոչողը սուտն է հաստատում: Գիտեն, որ ձեռք մեկնողը տենչում է մատնության: Գիտեն, որ ամեն շարժում ուղղված է իրենց մտածողության դեմ: Խեղճե՜ր: Ո՞վ է պարգևատրել ձեզ ինքնության անեծքով: Որտե՞ղ եք գտել որոշման նախապաշարմունքը: Ո՞ր խաչմերուկի վրա եք լսել զրպարտանքի մունետիկներին: Հենց ողջույնն ինքը ձեզ դատապարտություն է թվում: Հուսամ, որ սարերը չեն փլվի զրպարտիչների ահաբեկումներից և դավաճանությունից էլ օվկիանոսները չեն ցամաքի:
Իմացության_ Ուրեոն*_  դեռևս կոփված չէ՛:

- - - - - - -
* Ուրեո (եգիպտ. Ուրհեն) - կոբրայի գլխի տեսքով սրբազան խորհրդանիշ, որն իրենց գլխարկների վրա կրում էին փարավոններն ու Օծյալները: Նշանակում է նաև տիեզերական Հուր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*31.* 


Անհրաժեշտ է ոգու վրդովմունքը տարբերել դժգոհությունից: Դժգոհության կրակը պետք է բաժանել երկու տեսակի: Երբ դժգոհությունն անդեմ տիեզերական բնույթ ունի, այդ ժամանակ նրա թույնը կարող է մաքրվել պրանայի հոսանքով: Բայց եթե ինքնապարծությունն  ու ինքնակարեկցանքը խորացնում է դժգոհությունը, ուրեմն թույնի նստվածքը մնում է կենտրոնների վրա: Այդ ճամանակ այն հեռացնելու հնարավորություն չկա, եթե միայն վտարել տիեզերական մտածողությամբ:
Մտածողության որակը պետք է գիտակցել որպես ապաքինում: Երախտագիտության որակը նույնպես օրգանիզմի լավագույն մաքրում է: Սերմը գտնողը և այն Ուղարկողի աշխատանքը հասկացողն իր երախտագիտությունը կարող է ուղղել դեպի տարածություն: Մեծագույն ապաքինող ուժ են երախտագիտության արտահոսքերը: 
Ամեն վերացական բան պետք է իրականություն դարձնել:



- - - - - - -



*32.* 


Միջազգային Կառավարությունն իր գոյությունը երբեք չի հերքել: Այն իրեն դրսևորել է ոչ թե հրովարտակներով, այլ գործողություններով, որոնք նույնիսկ պաշտոնական պատմությունը բաց չի թողել: Կարելի է անվանակոչել փաստեր  ֆրանսիական և ռուսական հեղափոխությունից, ինչպես նաև անգլո-ռուսական և անգլո-հնդկական հարաբերություններից, երբ դրսից մի ինքնուրույն ձեռք փոխել է իրադարձությունների ընթացքը: Կառավարությունը չի թաքցրել իր դեսպանների առկայությունը տարբեր պետություններում: Իհարկե այդ մարդիկ ըստ Միջազգային Կառավարության արժանապատվության երբեք չեն թաքնվել: Ընդհակառակը, նրանք միշտ եղել են տեսանելի, այցելել են Կառավարություններ և նկատվել են բազմաթիվ մարդկանց կողմից: Գրականությունը պահպանում է ժամանակակիցների երևակայությամբ զարդանախշված նրանց անունները*:  
Ոչ թե գաղտնի կազմակերպություններ, որոնցից այդքան վախենում են Կառավարությունները, այլ ակնհայտ մարդիկ են ուղարկվել Անտեսանելի Միջազգային Կառավարության հրամանով: Յուրաքանչյուր շինծու գործունեություն դեմ է միջազգային խնդիրներին: Ժողովուրդների միասնությունը, ստեղծագործ աշխատանքի գնահատականը, ինչպես նաև գիտակցության վերելքն ամենաանհապաղ չափանիշներով հաստատվում են Միջազգային Կառավարության կողմից: Եվ, եթե հետազոտեք Կառավարության միջոցառումները, ուրեմն ոչ ոք նրան անգործունեության մեջ չի մեղադրի: Բազում անգամներ Կառավարության գոյության փաստը տարբեր անվանումների տակ ներթափանցել է մարդկության գիտակցության մեջ: 
Ամեն ժողովուրդ տեղեկացվելի է միայն մեկ անգամ: Դեսպանությունը լինում է հարյուրամյակի մեջ միայն մեկ անգամ՝ դա Արքատների օրենքն է: Անտեսանելի Կառավարության դրսևորման նպատակադրությունը ենթակա է համաշխարհային բարեշրջման հարաբերակցությանը, ահա թե ինչու արդյունքների հիմքում ճշգրիտ մաթեմաթիկական օրենքներ են ընկած: Չկան անձնական ցանկություններ, այլ նյութի օրենքների անխախտելիություն: Ոչ թե ցանկանում եմ, այլ գիտեմ: Եվ այդ պատճառով հոսանքի ալեկոծման դեպքում որոշումն այնուամենայնիվ անփոփոխ է: 
Կարելի է սարը բարձրանալ հյուսիսից կամ հարավից, բայց ինքը վերելքն անփոփոխ է մնում:
- - - - - - -
* Ինչպես, օրինակ, հանրահայտ կոմս Սեն-Ժերմենը:

----------

Varzor (17.06.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*33.* 


Ֆենոմենները, որոնց մասնակիցը դուք եղել եք, պահանջել են հանգստություն, բայց կարելի էր նկատել, որ հանգստությունից բացի նաև ինչ-որ ներմղվածություն էր պահանջվում: Այդ պայմանը կարծես թե կկազմավորեր էներգիայի ներմղումը պոմպի օրենքով: Այդ պատճառով ավելի ճիշտ է ասել, որ ֆենոմենների դրսևորման համար հագեցած հանգստություն է հարկավոր:



- - - - - - -



*34.* 


Հիրավի, գիտակցության աճի դեպքում նպատակադրումը պարունակվում է արևահյուսակի կենտրոնում: Եթե նպատակադրումը խախտեր արդար խոչընդոտները,   այդ ժամանակ  այսպես  կոչված հրեղեն մահն անխուսափելի է: Անճարտարամիտ գիտակցությունը հաղթահարում է նպատակադրման աֆեկտը, բայց հետագա վերելքը պահանջում է, որպեսզի արժեքը ժամանակավորապես դրվի ապահով տուփի մեջ: Ամեն միտք նստվածք է թողնում ներվային համակարգի պատերին: Որքան ավելի կատարյալ է նպատակադրումը, այնքան ավելի ֆոսֆորային են նստվածքները, և այդ ժամանակ հրեղեն նյութի համար միակ, բավարար ապահով տեղը կլինի արևահյուսակը, որն աստիճանաբար ներծծում է աշխատող փոխանցքների նստվածքները: Երբեմն այդպիսի ներծծումն այնքան եռանդով է լինում, որ հրահրում է աստղակերպ ցավային զգացումներ: Այդ ժամանակ Ղեկավարը պետք է կիրառի սառեցնող ճառագայթի ազդեցությունը, որը միջնորդում է նստվածքների ձգումը վերջավորություններից դեպի կենտրոն: Այդ ամենը գիտակցության լայնացման պրոցես է: Եռամյակների սանդղակներով կարելի է հետևել ընկալումների կատարելագործմանը: Սանդղակը պահանջում է տուփի պահպանումը հաջորդ երջանիկ գործածման համար:
Պահպանենք կյանքի օրենքը, որն առաջնորդում է երջանկության գեղեցկության սանդուղքով:



- - - - - - -



*35.* 


Երբ խոսվում է ինչ-որ մեկի օգտակարության մասին, պետք չէ մտածել, որ նրան Ուսմունքի հիմնաքար են համարում: Պետք է վերցնել իրերն իրենց իսկական նշանակությամբ, քանզի չափազանցելն իր էությամբ նույնական է նվազեցնելու հետ: Պետք չէ ուժով քարշ տալ երկինք, կույրը սկսում է տեսնել սահմանված ժամին: Օգտակար է նշել կյանքի կարգուկանոնի չափանիշը, որպեսզի ավելի ցածրերը կարողանան տեսնել տեխնիկական հարմարանքների նպատակահարմարությունը. խուսափելով ավելորդ աղբից, բայց նաև բռնի չլվանալով: Հետևեք ամեն պատգամաբերի օգտակարությանը և ուղտի բեռը մի բեռնեք ավանակի մեջքին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*36.* 


Գիտակցության յուրաքանչյուր շարժում պետք է նպատակաուղղել դեպի բարեշրջման հոսանքը: Կյանքի ամեն քայլ անքակտելի համարել կատարելությունից: Կարծրացած կաղապարն օգտակար է կրկնողության համար, բայց հոսանքը ոչ մի ալիք չի կրկնում: Քուն կամ արթնություն, աշխատանք կամ հանգիստ, շարժում կամ դադար՝ ամեն ինչ միևնույն կերպով մեզ տանում է դեպի կյանքի ծրագրի ավարտը: Վեհերոտները կասեն՝ պոկված տերևի պես: Խելամիտները կասեն՝ ցանքի սերմերի պես: Խիզախները կասեն՝ լույսի նետերի պես: Ում վախեցնում է հոսանքի աղմուկը, նա դեռ ոգու մեջ չի ծնվել:
Ով թռչում է ալիքին համընթաց, նա կարող է մտածել հեռավոր աշխարհների մասին:



- - - - - - -



*37.* 


Պատասխանեք, երբ ձեր պատասխանն ընկալելու ունակություն եք տեսնում: Հաճախ հարցը ձեր պատասխանը չի ենթադրում, այդ ժամանակ, նախքան մտածողությունը նոր ճանապարհով ուղղելը, պետք է համահունչ մի բան գտնել: Ապարդյուն է մտածել, որ մտածողությունն ակոսող հոսանքի ուժն ավելի քիչ վտանգավոր է, քան դեպի զարկերակն ուղղված դանակը: Մենք պետք է չկտրենք օտար մտածողությունը, այլ կյանքի նոր արյունը լիացնենք ներվային համակարգի սնունդով: Ամեն պատասխան խոսք պետք է ոչ թե դագաղի մեխ դառնա, այլ բժշկի ճառագայթ: Հետաձգված պատասխանը կգա խորհրդի տեսքով:



- - - - - - -



*38.* 


Համագործակցությանը մոտենալ ցանկացողին թույլ տվեք ընբռնում դրսևորել: Ասացեք բժշկին՝ կարելի է հնարամտություն կիրառել մուշկ, վալերիան և մայրու խեժ օգտագործելիս: Ընթացիկ կյանքը նկարագրելիս կարող եք դիտողականություն ցուցաբերել: Առանց կասկածների և նախապաշարմունքների դեպի Ուսուցիչը ձգտելիս կարող եք աննկունություն դրսևորել: Միայն կենսական դրսևորումների վրա կարելի է ցույց տալ նվաճումների որակը, և Մենք կգնահատենք առաջխաղացման ամեն մի սահմանագիծ:
Ամեն ժամ կարող է նոր անկապտելի հնարավորություն բերել: Հստակ առավելություն կարելի է ստանալ հստակ դրսևորմամբ՝ այդպես օրինականորեն կազմավորվում են նվաճումները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀՐԵՂԵՆ  ՅՈԳԱՅԻ  ՆՇԱՆՆԵՐԸ"*



*39.* 


Իզուր է մտածել, որ այստեղ հեշտ է ինչ-որ բան կորցնելը, իսկ շատ ավելի դժվար է գտնելը: Կորստի հասկացության մեջ ինչ-որ ձեռքբերում է թաքնված: Ամեն ձեռքբերում քարշ է գալու ձեռքբերողի հետևից: Երբեմն անհնար է ազատվել նյութական և վերացական սեփականություններից: Հետևաբար խորհուրդ ենք տալիս ընդունել սեփականությունը նրա համար լիակատար պատասխանատվության հետ միասին: Այստեղից է բխում իրերի և մտածողության բարձր որակը: Ծանր է հետևից քարշ տալ վերապրուկների ցնցոտիները:
Ինչպե՞ս վերացնել փոքրոգության և դավաճանության վերքերը: Աուրան անհնար է բուժել մայրու խեժով, պետք է վերքերն այրել ցնցումների կրակով և  ցավն ընդունելու արիություն գտնել: Բայց ինչպե՞ս կծագի արիություն փոքրոգության ներքո: Փոքրոգությանը սարսափն է ցնցում, բայց սարսափը մեզ համար բացարձակապես պիտանի չէ: 
Ձեռքբերում մթերող, մտածի՛ր որակի մասին:



- - - - - - -



*40.* 


Պարգևատրման մասին մտածում է կույրը, սկսելով տեսնել, նա կապշեր ինքնապարգևատրումից: Առաջադիմելով գիտակցությամբ, մարդը շարժվում է ուրախությամբ լի, և պարգևի մասին միտքը նրան կվերադարձներ ստրկության: Բանն այն է, որ շատ են ստրուկները, և հատկապես, նրանք մտածում են ոգու ստրկությունը թաքցնել սառնարյուն անթափանցելիության տակ և թվացյալ հրաժարականով նրա, ինչ չունեն: Ամեն պարգևատրվող ստրուկ է: Բարեշրջումը կարող է կառուցվել միայն մեծապատրությունից և ինքնանվաստացումից զուրկ ազատ գիտակցությամբ:
Ոգու մուճը լավագույն զենքն է հասանելու համար:



- - - - - - -



*41.* 


Գիտակցության լայնացման աստիճանների միջև գցված կամուրջները գոյություն ունեն անկախ ընթացիկ իրադարձությունների: Սխալ է սպասել ինչ-որ արտաքին համաստեղությունների, արևահյուսակի օձի աշխատանքն ինքնուրույն է ընթանում: Միայն մթնոլորտային երևույթների հանդեպ առանձնահատուկ զգոնությունն է ուղեկցում ներքին աշխատանքին: Շրջապատող մթնոլորտի խտացումը բարդեցնում է ներվային համակարգի աշխատանքը, այդ պատճառով հանգստությունն անհրաժեշտ է որպես բժշկական պայման:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*42.* 


Պետք է տարբերել դեղամիջոցների երեք խմբեր՝ կյանք տվողներ, պահապաններ և վերականգնողներ: Մեր թշնամիներին թողնենք չորրորդ խումբը՝ ավերողներին: Առաջին ուշադրությունը դարձնենք կյանք տվողների վրա, քանզի նրանք առաջին հերթին ներվային համակարգի վրա են աշխատում: Ներվային կենտրոններն ու գեղձային արտահոսքերը կազմավորում են բժշկության ապագա ուղղությունը: Դրանց միջոցով մարդկությունը կմոտենա նրբագույն էներգիայի հայտնաբերմանը, որը պարզեցնելու համար առայժմ անվանում ենք ոգի: Այդ էներգիայի արտահոսքերը հայտնաբերելու երևույթը մշակույթի զարգացման մոտակա քայլը կլինի: Բույսերի մշակման մետաղազօտումը արմատների օգտակար արտաթորանքներ կտա: Հետևաբար պետք է մեկ անգամ ևս ուշադրություն դարձնել բուսական աշխարհի վրա: Ի դեպ, հետևեք բանջարեղենի և խոտաբույսերի սննդարարությանը՝ կլինեն անսպասելիություններ: Մարդկային սննդի անխտրողականությունը շշմեցուցիչ է, խոսում եմ որակի մասին:



- - - - - - -



*43.* 


Աշակերտը չպետք է լինի համակված և Ուսուցիչը՝ ստրկացնող: Այնինչ պահանջվում է Վերարքայության գիտակցում և գործողությունների համաձայնեցավծություն, ազատ կամքի համատեղումը Ուսուցչին ճանաչելու հետ: Սովորաբար շփոթմունքի մեջ են ընկնում թույլ մտքերը: Իհարկե, պայմաններն ու սահմանափակումները հակասում են ազատությանը նրա գռեհիկ իմաստով: Բայց նպատակահարմարության գիտակցումն ու կրթվածությունը ստեղծում են Ուսուցչի մեծ նշանակությունը: Ուսուցչի ըմբռնումն ընդունելը բարեշրջման առաջին դարպասներն անցնել կլինի: Պետք չէ Ուսուցչի հասկացության մեջ վերերկրային նախադրյալներ ներդնել: Ուսուցիչը կլինի նա, ով կյանքում լավագույն խորհուրդը կտա: Այդ կենսականությունը կհամակի և իմացությունը, և արվեստը, և Անսահմանությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*44.* 


Մի ասա՝ չեմ հիշում, ասա՝ չկարողացա հետևություն անել: Մի զրպարտիր հիշողությունդ, այլ հայացք գցիր դիտարկելու անիմացության վրա: Մարդիկ ավելի շուտ վայր կընկնեն սանդուղքից, քան կհետազոտեն աստիճանները: Մի ասա՝ չգիտեմ, այլ ասա՝ իմանալ դեռ չեմ հասցրել: Ոչ տարիքը, ոչ առողջական վիճակը, ոչ կյանքի պայմանները չեն արդարացնում մեռելային "ես չգիտեմ"-ը: Կյանքի կորովը լրացնում է ճանաչելու պատրաստակամությունն ընդունելը: Մի ասա՝ ես որոշել եմ, այլ ասա՝ նպատակահարմար եմ գտնում: Հեշտ է խորացնել նպատակահարմարությունը, իսկ որոշումը փոխելն անարժան է:
Գլխավորը, մի հրահրիր դժբախտություն այնպես համառորեն, ինչպես սովորաբար անում են մարդիկ:



- - - - - - -



*45.* 


Պետք է վճռականորեն ասել մարդկանց, որ Նոր աշխարհը մուտք է գործել կյանք: Պատրաստ չեն մարդիկ մասնակցություն ունենալ արարչագործման գործերում: Սխալ է մտածել, որ զավթումը համապատասխանում է Նոր աշխարհի խնդրին: Կլինի դա զավթում հողերի կամ մարդկաց դասերի, այն պատկանելու է հեռացող մտածողությանը: Բարեշրջման ընթացքում հնարավոր է մտածել միայն հնարավորությունների ազատության վրա հիմնված գիտակցության վերելքի մասին: Մարդկության զարգացման պահերի մեջ կարելի է գիտակցության հարստացման երևույթների ամբողջ դարաշրջաններ դիտարկել: Չթաքցնենք, որ հատկապես այժմ է մարդկության առջև բացվել հայտնաբերումների և լույսի խիզախումների գիրքը: Կոլեկտիվի տատասկների այդ հասուն պտուղները պատրաստ են բացահայտել իրենց սերմերը: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք ճեղքել այդ պտուղները զենքով, կամ սասանել վախեցնելով, կամ ընկճված փոքրոգությամբ, կամ զավթել դավաճանական խորամանկությամբ: Ոչ, միայն գիտակցության միասնությունն ու գիտության կառուցումը մարդկությանը նոր ռասայի նվեր կուղարկի: Դրան ոչ թե տիեզերական երևույթները, այլ մտքի ներուժը կխթանի:
Բաց չթողնենք սահմանված ժամկետը, երբ մտքի կայծակները կարող են տալ աշխարհի որոշումը: Ոչ թե առաջարկում ենք մարդկությանն ուղղակի մտածել, այլ գիտակցել մոլորակի աստղաքիմիական պահը, երբ միտքը լարում է մթնոլորտն ինչպես քիմիական բաղադրիչ: Ընդ որում, քանի դեռ իմաստավորված չէ մտավոր արտահոսքի նշանակությունը, միտքը սայթաքելու է թերահավատների ճակատների վրա, իսկ պահը չի սպասում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*46.* 


Ըստ որոշ նախանշանների կարելի է տարբերել վերընթաց և վայրընթաց ապրող ժողովուրդներին: Ժողովուրդը, որին դեռևս կարող է սպասվել վերելք, կմտածի հերոսի մասին, բայց զառամյալ ժողովրդին հերոսի հասկացողությունը ծանր բեռ և անպետք բան կդառնա: Թող որ այդ ժողովուրդը դեռևս ողողված է ոսկով, թող որ հուրհրում է նրա ինքնապարծությունը, բայց սխրանքը նրա համար այլևս անպարկեշտ կլինի: Գիտակցության քաղաքի պատերը լքել է խիզախումների դրսևորման հուրը:
Ամեն ոք հիշում է երջանկության հետևից տնից հեռացած զավակներին, և բոլոր ժամանակների հեքիաթներն այդ զավակներին երջանկություն են տալիս:



- - - - - - -



*47.* 


Հաճախ մարդիկ դեմ չեն երազել օրգանիզմի հիմնական գործողությունների փոփոխման մասին: Սաղմի բեղմնավորման սկզբունքը, կամ նյութի քայքայումը, կամ մարմինների անկշռությունը, կամ կամայական  նյութականացումն ինչպես նաև այլ ֆիզիկական նորամուծություններ քննարկվում են նույնիսկ կղերական շարադրանքներում: Թվում է, թե հնարավորությունների մտահորիզոնը պետք է աճի մանուկ հասակից և, ընկնելով ճշգրիտ ուսումնասիրությունների լաբորատորիա, պետք է ամրապնդվի, բայց, հատկապես այստեղ ռասայի անկատարելությունը խոչընդոտներ է դնում: Ճշգրիտ գիտությանը նվիրված խիզախ որոնողը փոխակերպվում է քաղքենու և սկսում է կրկնօրինակել պապենական սովորույթներին: Մենք տեսել ենք, թե ապստամբության կարմիր կրակն ինչպես է փոխակերպվել օջախի խեղդող ծխի: Մենք հաշվել ենք նախախնամությունների սանդղակի տակ վերաձևված լույսի դրոշները: Մենք համոզվել ենք, թե ինչպես են մաքուր շինությունները վերաշարվելվել շուկայի անվան տակ: Վեհերոտ տգիտությունը որոգայթներ է հյուսել և ամենից շատ վախեցել է հեռանալ փտող ոսկորների մամռակալած ափերից: Բարեշրջման ուսմունքը ցույց է տալիս, որ ռասայի փոխակերպման հետ մեկտեղ աճում է մարդկային երկչոտությունը: Բայց ժամկետը գալիս է, և լողալ չսովորածները ստիպված են համտեսել աղի ջուրը: 
Նայենք խիզախների թռիչքներին:

----------

Varzor (12.07.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*48.* 


Շտապ կերպով ճամփորդներին պետք է նախապատրաստել Ուսմունքի ըմբռնմանը: Կյանքի բարելավման ամենապարզ իրագործումը նրանց կօգնի անցնել արտասովոր ճանապարհով: Օգտակարությունը կբերի գեղեցկության որոնումներին: Հստակ կյանքը կհայտնաբերի նպատակահարմարության պահանջները: Հասարակ շարադրանքը իրագործելիության համոզվածություն կտա: Ինչպես ավելի հեշտ է, ինչպես ավելի արագ է, ինչպես ավելի օգտակար է, այնպես էլ կմոտենան: Անշղթայակապ մարդու խիզախումները վերացական չեն: Ծովից այն կողմ թռչող թռչնի խիզախությունը նշան է մարդկության համար, չնայած ոչ ոք ծիծեռնակին հերոս չի համարում:
Այնուամենայնիվ օդափոխեք ձեր պահեստներն ու պատերը:



- - - - - - -



*49.* 


Կհարցնեն՝ ո՞վ է ձեզ իրավունք տվել խիզախել: Ասացեք՝ խիզախում ենք բարեշրջման իրավունքով: Բարեշրջման իրավունքը մեր սրտերի մեջ գրված է հրով: Վերելքի անվիճարկելիության ճշմարտությունը ոչ ոք չի խլի: Թե ամբոխի առջև, և թե միայնության մեջ մենք հավասարապես գիտենք մեր անքակտելի իրավունքը: Կարող ենք պնդել, որ միայն կույրը չի տեսնում բարեշրջման ուղղությունը: Իսկ երբ հստակորեն նշված է իմացության դուռը, ուրեմն դժվար չէ դուրս պրծնել մթից: Ուրեմն մի՞թե կարելի է խիզախումները որպես անլսելի հերոսություն հասկանալ: Մի՞թե խիզախումներն ամենօրյա հացկերույթ և ամեն մտադրության հագուստ չեն դառնա: Մի՞թե բանտի պատերը թափանցիկ չեն դառնա: Եվ մի՞թե խիզախողի համար չի տարրալուծվի գաղտնագրի դրոշմը: Խորհուրդ տալով խիզախել, Մենք ամենահեշտ ուղին ենք առաջարկում: Սիրտը գիտի այդ ճանապարհի ճշմարտությունը: Չի կարելի այժմ այլ ուղի մատնանշել:
Խիզախումներ դրսևորեք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*50.* 


Ե՞րբ, վերջիվերջո, մարդիկ կհասկանան մտքի և խոսքի նշանակությունը: Այնուամենայնիվ մարդկանց համար շատ ավելի նշանակալի է պարկով ցածրարժեք սերմեր շաղ տալ, քան ցրիվ տալ ոչնչացնող խոսքեր: Ցանկացած կրծող կհավաքի սերմերը, բայց նույնիսկ Արքատն անկարող է ոչնչացնել մտքի և խոսքերի հետևանքները: Գնալով նավարկության, միայն ընտրովի իրեր են վերցնում, բայց խոսքը իմաստն ու հետևանքները հասկանալ չի ցանկանում: Մենք չենք վախեցնում, բայց ձեր ծոցից ելնող ծուխը մատնացույց անել կարող ենք:



- - - - - - -



*51.* 


Ճշմարիտ է հիշել, որ աշխատանքը Մեզ հետ միայն համաչափելիության և նպատակահարմարության ուղղվածություն ունի: Ճանապարհի դավաճանն ուղղակի զուրկ է այդ որակներից, և նրա ճակատագիրը նման է ծովը նետած կատվի ձագի:



- - - - - - -



*52.* 


Սենզարի բառարանում բացակայում է "զղջալ" բառը: Այն փոխարինված է ձեզ հայտնի արտահայտությամբ՝ գիտակից համագործակցություն: Խորհեք զղջում հասկացության կեղծ ճգնավոր բնույթի մասին: Ժողովրդի համար զղջման էությունն ամենից հեշտ կարելի է արտահայտել բժշկական օրինակի վրա: Փչացած մտածողության հետևանքով մարդը վնաս է հասցնում իր մերձավորին, բայց ոչ մտքերը, ոչ էլ խոսքերն այդ վերքը բուժել չեն կարող: Ստիպված ենք մի շարք համառոտ գործողություններով միացնել կտրված հյուսվածքները: Նպատակահարմարությունը վերականգնելու համար ստիպված ենք գիտակից համագործակցություն դրսևորել: Գործողության հետևանքն ապաքինել կարելի է միայն գործողությամբ: Ոչ մի բառացի պնդումներ, ոչ մի երդումներ նշանակություն չունեն: Իսկ ով հասկացել է սեփական տգիտությունը, թող ծածկի այն նրա իրական գիտակցմամբ: Տգիտությունը վերացնել կարելի է միայն գիտակից համագործակցությամբ: Վճարի դիմաց զղջացող մեղավորին բաց թողնելն արդյո՞ք ծանրագույն ոճրագործություն չէ: Աստվածությանը դրամով կաշառելն արդյո՞ք կռապաշտության առաջնային ձևերից ավելի վատ չէ: Այս սարսափազդու հարցը պետք է բազմակողմանիորեն լուսաբանել, այլ կերպ մարդկության սպիտակեղենը շատ է կեղտոտվել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*53.* 


Նմանապես պետք է վերադառնալ կասկածի օձի թույնին: Կասկածի երկու տեսակ կա՝ մեկը բույն է հյուսում մթի մեջ, անշարժ ու փշոտ, մյուսը՝ միշտ սողացող, լպրծուն ու պտտան: Առաջինը սովորաբար պատկանում է երիտասարդությանը, երկրորդը՝ ծերությանը: Հիմքը ոչ այնքան վախն է, որքան բնավորության կեղծամտությունը: Վերհիշելով իրենց նախկին կեղծամտությունը, մարդիկ տեղի ունեցածին իրենց հատկություններն են վերագրում: Չնայած մարդը չի սիրում դիտարկել իրեն, բայց դատում է միշտ ելնելով իրենից: Փորձեք ջանալ բռնել կասկածի պոչը: Մի կապեք ձեր քայլն այդ բծավոր կապանքների հետ: Հիրավի, ավելի հեշտ է կրել օձին կրծքիդ վրա, քան պատատվել կասկածի վիշապով:



- - - - - - -



*54.* 


Հնարավորինս շուտ դրսևորեք Նոր աշխարհի գիտակցությունը: Լքեք ձեր վերհիշողությունները: Հետ նայելով, կարո՞ղ է արդյոք կառապանն առաջ ընթանալ:



- - - - - - -



*55.* 


Հենց այդպես. բաժանեք աշխարհը ոչ թե հյուսիսի և հարավի, ոչ թե արևելքի և արևմուտքի, այլ ամենուր տարբերեք հին աշխարհը նորից: Հին աշխարհը ծվարել է բոլոր աշխարհամասերի վրա, ու նաև Նոր աշխարհն էլ ծնվում է ամենուր առանց սահմանների և պայմանների: Հին և Նոր աշխարհները տարբերվում են գիտակցության մեջ, բայց ոչ թե արտաքին հատկանիշներով: Տարիքն ու պայմանները նշանյակություն չունեն: Կարմիր դրոշները հաճախ բարձրացվում են նախապաշարմունքներով լի հին աշխարհի ձեռքերով: Հաճախ միայնության մեջ Նոր աշխարհի փայլքերով լի սիրտ է բաբախում: Առանց ներողամտության մեր աչքերի առջև աշխարհն իրեն երկու կես է անում: Թող որ անփորձության ներքո, բայց խիզախումներով լի նոր գիտակցություն է աճում: Չնայած ունեցած փորձին, հին միտքը հուսալքվում է: Չկան ուժեր, որոնք կարող էին կասեցնել Նոր աշխարհի օվկիանոսը: Մենք ցավում ենք իր դարն ապրած գիտակցության իզուր վատնված էներգիայի մասին: Մենք ժպտում ենք նոր նվաճումները լայնացնելու իրավունքը գիտակցողների խիզախումներին: Յուրաքանչյուր սխալ, որը կատարված է Նոր աշխարհի համար, փոխակերպվում է համարձակության ծաղկի: Հին աշխարհը զմռսելու յուրաքանչյուր խորամանկություն սարսափի կղզու է վերածվում:  
Հին աշխարհը հրաժարվել է Աշխարհի Մորից, նորը սկսում է զգալ Նրա գեղատեսիլ ծածկոցը:

----------

Varzor (15.07.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*56.* 


Ճշմարիտ է մեր մթնոլորտի ցածր շերտերում բռնի պարտադրված ալիքների վտանգի մասին դատողությունը: Միակողմանի գիտակցությունը կարող է աննախընթաց աղետներ բերել: Իրար բախված ճառագայթային և ձայնային ալիքները կարող են ծանր ուղեղային դրսևորումներ հրահրել: Դեպի ու՞ր ուրեմն ուղղվի գիտակցությունը: Իհարկե, դեպի իրական Անսահմանություն: Նշանակում է, ժամանակն է նյութի կոպիտ շերտերից անցնել նրբագույն էներգիայի հետազոտությանը:



- - - - - - -



*57.* 


Հիշենք Գրաալի լեգենդը: Ուսմունքին նվիրված Տիտուրելը ստացավ լույսի հզորությունը: Նրա ժառանգորդը հպատակվեց մթին և սկսեց արյունաքամ լինել անբուժելի վերքից: Լավագույն ժամանակները հիշեցնելու համար Տիտուրելի աճյունը բոլորին տեսանելի մի տեղ էր դրվել: Մեծ մեռյալի խոսքերը հաստատվեցին, բայց և այնպես, Ճշմարտության թասը հանգչեց: Պետք էր նոր հերոսի գալուստը, որպեսզի Տիտուրելի անարժան ժառանգորդի ձեռքից վերցնի Ճշմարտության թասը, և այդ ժամանակ փայլարձակեց աշխարհի կրակը: Այդ լեգենդը բավական հայտնի է Արևմուտքում, չնայած ի սկզբանե Արևելքում է ծագել: Չի՞ հիշեցնում արդյոք այն ձեզ մեզ ժամանակակից ինչ-որ վիճակ:



- - - - - - -



*58.* 


Կարելի է դրսևորել հիշողություն հերոսների մասին, բայց ամեն ժամ իր որոշումն է բերում: Ժայռերի մի մասի փլուզումը ոսկու նոր շերտեր է բացում: Մի՛ ավերեք օտար տաճարը, եթե նրա տեղն անմիջապես նորը կառուցել չեք կարող: Տաճարի տեղը դատարկ չպետք է մնա: Աստծո որակն արտահայտելու համար մարդկությունը բազմաթիվ անուններ է հորինել: Ամեն հասկացություն շարունակել է իմացության թելը: Արևելքում չկան դարպասներ, որոնց վրա դրոշմված չէ Բարձրյալ Ճանաչելիի Անունը: Հիրավի, առանց իմացության Արևելքի տարածք չես մտնի: Չմոռանանք, որ իր ճշմարտություններն Արևելքը քարերի վրա էր գրում:

----------

Varzor (16.07.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*59.* 


Ուսմունքի ընդարձակությունը հակառակ համեմատական է գիտակցության աստիճանին: Որքան լայն է գիտակցությունը, այնքան կարճ է բանաձևը: Մերձավորների համար մեկ բառը և մեկ տառն էլ բավական է: Առաջին պատվիրանը որոտի է նման, բայց վերջինը լռության մեջ է արարվում:



- - - - - - -



*60.* 


Որքա՜ն մեծ է Աշխարհի Մոր խաղը: Նա մոտ է կանչում երեխաներին հեռավոր դաշտից. "Շտապե՜ք, երեխաներ, ցանկանում եմ սովորեցնել ձեզ: Ես ձեզ համար նածապատրաստել եմ Իմ սրատես աչքերն և բաց ականջները: Նստեք Իմ ծածկոցին, մենք սովորելու ենք թռչե՛լ":



- - - - - - -



*61.* 


Ճի՛շտ մտածեք շրջապատի վրա մարդկային ճառագայթումների թողած բազմակերպ ազդեցությունների մասին: Դրա համոզիչ օրինակը կարելի է տեսնել բույսերի և կենդանիների վրա թողած մարդու ազդեցության վրա: Տվեք մարդու ձեռքը մի բույս կամ կենդանի, և կարող եք նկատել այդ օբյեկտների վիճակների տարբերությունը և կյանքի էներգիայի ոչնչացման տիպերը: Ինչպես վամպիր հեծյալը ծծում է ձիու էներգիան, որսորդը՝ շան, կամ այգեպանը՝ բույսի: Պատճառը փնտրեք մարդու ճառագայթումների մեջ: Հետազոտեք և գրեք ոգու հիվանդության պատմությունը: Ակնհայտ ֆիզիկականն իր արմատները թաքցրել է վաղեմի կուտակումների մեջ: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս սառնորեն վերաբերվել հիվանդ ճառագայթումներով մարդկանց: Սառը վերաբերմունքով բուժումն ավելի շուտ կամրապնդի նրանց: Սառնա-թերապիան պետք չէ որպես դաժանություն հասկանալ; չէ՞ որ Մենք հիշեցնում ենք ձեզ զգոնորեն բացել դուռն ամեն թակողի առջև:



- - - - - - -



*62.* 


Կարողացեք գիտենալ, որ մնացուկների աշխարհ միայն կուտակածն եք բերում: Անկարողությունն այդպիսին էլ կմնա: Կարելի է ցանկանալ ստանալ այն, ինչը սովորել եք ցանկանալ: Համարյա անհնար է ձեռք բերել գիտակցության նոր չափ, հետևաբար կուտակեք ձեր գիտակցությունը, որպեսզի հնամաշ հագուստներով ման չգաք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*63.* 


Եթե Ուսմունքի մեջ նկատում եք կրկնողություններ, նշանակում է կարող եք գտնել նոր մանրամասներ կամ էլ ընդգծել կյանքում քիչ կիրառված որևէ հրահանգ:
Պետք է հիշել, որ պրանայի կիրառման օգտակարությունը կարելի է տարածել մի ամբողջ կոլեկտիվի վրա: Պրանան կարելի է ընդունել ոչ միայն քեզ համար, այլև սեփական պաշարի մասը հոգեկան էներգիայի միջոցով կարելի է փոխանցել ուրիշներին: Հնում հիվանդ մարմնի ուժը պահպանելու համար նրան շրջապատում էին առողջները, բայց նման վամպիրիզմը մատնանշվել չի կարող: Կատարելապես այլ նշանակություն ունի գիտակցված փոխանցումը, կամավոր և բարյացկամ ոչ միայն մեկ անձի կողմից, այլ մի քանիսի միաժամանակ, եթե հղումները բաժանելու ունակությունը համեմատական է: Ստացվում է կարևոր փորձ, երբ նյութական բարիքը փոխանցվում է հոգեկան էներգիայով: Կշռելի նյութը փոխանցվում է անկշիռ էներգիայով; ոչ թե ներշնչանք, այլ կոնկրետ առաքում:



- - - - - - -



*64.* 


Մեր Եղբայրների հայտնությունները կարող են անձնապես լինել, բայց մշուշապատված դեմքերով: Եթե դեմքը մթագնված է, վստահ եղեք, որ տվյալ անձը խորասուզված է երկարաժամկետ փորձի մեջ, որն աչքերի սևեռակայում է պահանջում: Եթե կանացի մարմինն ունի քողարկված դեմք, ուրեմն հայտնությունն Աշխարհի Մորն է վերաբերվում:



- - - - - - -



*65.* 


Եթե հասարակ մի մարդ ձեզ հարցնի. "Որո՞նք են Ուսմունքի խնդիրները": - Ասացեք: "Որպեսզի դու լավ ապրես": Պետք չէ ծանրաբեռնել նրան բարդ դատողություններով: Թող նրա ամբողջ էությունը համակվի գիտակցությամբ, որ Ուսմունքն ամբողջովին հոգ է տանում նրա կյանքի բարելավման մասին: Պատասխանատվության հասկացությունը հետո կգա: Առաջինը՝ ազդարարեք ուրախություն և կյանքի բարելավում:

----------

Varzor (18.07.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*66.* 


Կարելի՞ է արդյոք աշխարհների զարգացման ճշմարտությունը բացել մարդկանց, եթե սննդի հարցն անգամ դեռևս հաստատուն չէ՛: Այդ հարցում պետք է խուսափել չնչին վերացականությունից անգամ:



- - - - - - -



*67.* 


Ինչպե՞ս արթնացնել նվիրվածությունը: Նպատակահարմարությամբ: Ինչպե՞ս բարելավել որակը: Հարգանք ցուցաբերելով վարպետությանը: Ինչպե՞ս արթնացնել արդյունավետությունը: Գեղեցկության ցանկությամբ:



- - - - - - -



*68.* 


Պատվիրեք երեխային նկարագրել, թե Նոր Երկիրն իրեն ինչպես է պատկերանում: Հենց այդպես կարելի է հետևել չտեսնվածի դրսևորմանը: Երազի իրականացման համար խթան ստեղծելը լավագույն հանձնարարությունն է երեխաների համար: Հետո պատվիրեք նկարագրել գրանիտի մի սովորական կտոր: Դա հնարամտության համար կլինի: Հնարավոր է, քարը նրան պատկերացում կտա հեռավոր աշխարհների ամրոցների մասին: Սովորականից կարելի է գեղեցկության կայծեր կորզել:



- - - - - - -



*69.* 


Դուք շատ անգամ կլսեք առօրյա կյանքի բանաձևը՝ ես հեռացա և հետո եկա: Այդ դեպքում կարողացեք ասել. "Քանի՜ հնարավորություններ եք կորցրել ձեր պարի ժամանակ": Չկա հաշիվ նրան, թե իր անձնական թռիչքներից որքանն է մարդկությունը կորցնում: Հեռանում է կասկածներով և մոտենում է ինքնասիրությամբ: Այդ նշանավոր ներքին աշխատանքը պատրույգի մուր է հիշեցնում: Հետուառաջ այդ քայլերթի բուն պատճառը թաքցնելու կարողությունը կարող է փայլեցնել հատակը, բայց ներբանների բշտիկները ցավալի բուժում կպահանջեն: Ամեն հեռացողի հարցրեք՝ ո՞րն է նրա դժգոհությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*70.* 


Հարկ է միակողմանի գիտակցությունը տարբերել միակողմանի էներգիայից: Երբեմն Ուսուցիչը միակողմանի էներգիա է կիրառում, որպեսզի հոգու շարժում ձեռք բերի որոշակի ուղղությամբ: Դրանից չի հետևում եզրակացություն անել, որ Ուսուցչի գիտակցությունը միակողմանի է: 
Կարողացեք թաքցնել գիտակցությունը, երբ պետք է արագընթաց նետ առաքել: Միայն թերուսներն են փորձում պատուհանի գոգին գոռոզության չորացած ճյուղեր շարել: Ում տունը լի է իմացությամբ, նա մտքի պատառ կտրելուց չի վախենում:
Միատեսակ սերմեր ցանելն ուժեղ բերք է տալիս, բայց առավել հզոր են բուժիչ սերմերի բաղադրություննրը՝ նրանք կծառայեն ոգու պայթյուններին:



- - - - - - -



*71.* 


Ճշմարիտ է մտածել, որ մագնիսական ուժերը փոխանցքեր են մոլորակների միջև: Աշխարհների միջև շփման ուսումնասիրությունը պետք է տեղի ունենա մագնիսական ալիքների փոխանցքերով, բայց, իհարկե, հոգևոր գիտակցությունը չպետք է մոռացվի:



- - - - - - -



*72.* 


Վերջապես, սովորեցի՞ք դուք արդյոք ուրախանալ խոչընդոտներին: Կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք Մենք համոզված լինել, որ թվացյալ խոչընդոտը տասնապարկում է ձեր հնարամտությունը: Կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք Մենք հաստատել ձեզ որպես հաղթանակող զինվորներ: Կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք ցույց տալ ձեզ օգնության նետը, գիտենալով, որ դուք կբռնեք այն ընթացքի մեջ: Կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք Մենք ձեզ հետ միասին Նոր աշխարհի խոսքն արտասանել: Կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք Մենք հասկանալ, որ հանուն ստեղծագործման գեղեցկության այրված է հնության հագուստը: Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք Աշխարհի Մայրը ձեր դետքին վստահել Լույսի գործվածքը: Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք "Առյուծը"* սլանալ ձեզ օգնության: Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք Լույսը լուսավորել ձեր արահետը: Հաղթանակը թակում է ձեր դուռը: Ի վերջո, կարո՞ղ եք արդյոք դուք տրվող Ուսմունքն ուղղորդել ձեր վրա: Կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք վստահել ձեզ նշանները ձեր վրա կրելու համար: Կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք ձեր վրա ուղղել կատարելագործման ճառագայթը: Կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք երաշխավորել ձեր հեռատեսության մասին: Կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք Մենք ստեղծել ձեր ինքնաըմբռնման պատվարը: Կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք Մենք ուրախանալ ձեր ուղու աներկբայությամբ: Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք Աշխարհի Մայրը ձեզ անվանել արդարներ: Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք "Առյուծը" ձեր տան պահապանը դառնալ: Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք Լույսը շողալ նոր սանդղակների վրա: Բացե՛ք ձեր դռները: 

- - - - - - -
* Հավանաբար նկատի է առնվում "Անապատի Առյուծ" հասկացողությունը, որը հոգևոր կատարելության հասյալների բարձրագույն աստիճաններից է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*73.* 


Դուք գիտեք, որ 11.000 ոտնաչափ բարձրության վրա աստրալ մարմինը հատուկ որակ է ձեռք բերում: Նմանապես ամեն բարձրություն նշանակություն ունի յուրաքանչյուր մարմնի համար: Դուք կարող էիք նկատել, որ 7.000 ոտնաչափ բարձրության վրա մարդը կարող է քչացնել իր ուտելիքի քանակը, և այդ պահանջը քչանում է աստիճանաբար և 16.000-ի դեպքում արդեն նկատելի տարբերություն է տալիս: 9.000-ից հետո խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս օգտագործել գինի, սուրճ, պղպեղ և այլ համեմունքներ: 17.000 ոտնաչափից հետո նույնիսկ թունդ թեյը ցանկալի չէ: Սննդի քչանալուն հետ մեկտեղ փոքրանում է նաև քնելու պահանջը, կարելի է համարել վեց ժամից ոչ ավելի, իսկ 20.000-ի վրա չորս ժամն էլ բավական է: Այսպիսով հասկանալի է, որ մեծ բարձրությունների վրա կարելի է համարյա չքնել, և սննդի հարցն էլ լրիվ այլ չափանիշներ է ստանում: 
Անհնար է ընդունել ձեր ամենօրյա վալերիանի կաթիլներն ու համեմունքները: Իհարկե, բարձրության վրա վնասակար է պահպանել ցածրավայրերում անհրաժեշտ սննդի քանակը:  Սարերը  լավ  են  որպես  ցածր  երկրային  պայմաններից դուրս հանող սկիզբ: Բարձունքներում կարելի է զգալ ելք երկրի սովորական պահանջներից: Իհարկե, եթե նույնիսկ աստրալի համար 11.000 ոտնաչափ բարձությունն ունի նշանակություն, ուրեմն երկրային մարմինների համար ամեն հազար ոտնաչափը հատուկ պայմաններ է բերում: Անուղղելի սխալ կլիներ լեռնային պայմանները փորձել արհեստականորեն հանգեցնել երկրային սովորույթներին: Հիշեք սա և կցեք:



- - - - - - -


*74.* 


Ամեն մի թաղանթ իրականության աղավաղիչ է: Կարելի է լարել ամբողջ հեռատեսությունը, որպեսզի հասնես կեղծ պատկերացման հնարավորինս քիչ աստիճանի: Ամեն տեսանելիություն, ամեն ինքնաբերականություն, ամեն միտք իրենց կարծեցյալ երանգներն են սփռում:



- - - - - - -


*75.* 


Մենք պատրաստ ենք ցանկացած հոգևոր արյունապղծության: Մարդիկ հեշտորեն իրար են խառնում անմիակցելի տարերքների էլեմենտները: Նրանք համադրում են հուր-հորը ջուր-դստեր հետ և երկիր-մորը օդ-որդու հետ: Եթե սերունդը մոխրանա, նրանց պետքը չէ, պատասխանատվությունը նրանք կդնեն երկրային "Հոր" վրա:
Անհնար է ընտելանալ մարդկային մտակառուցվածքների թեթևամտությանը: Միայն հոգևոր գիտակցությունը կհուշի, թե որտեղ են էլեմենտներն անհամադրելի: Մարդիկ տարբերվում են ոչ միայն ըստ ճառագայթման, այլև ըստ իրենց տարերքների հիմքի: Հիմքն անսասան է մնում: Հատկապես ըստ տարերքների են լավագույն համակցությունները:

----------

Varzor (22.07.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*76.* 


Շտապենք, շտապենք դեպի Ուսուցչի հասկացությունը: Շրջապատենք նրան նվիրվածության պատով և այդ կերպ կշրջապատվենք ամրոցով: Թափառումներից հետո կհասկանաք, որ որտեղ հաջողությունն է՝ այնտեղ է  Ուսուցիչը, որտեղ պարտությունն է՝ այնտեղ դավաճանությունն է: Որտեղ պարտությունն է, այնտեղ մենք հնար ենք գտել ծռել, և պոկել, և ոչնչացնել նպատակահարմարության ուրվագծերը: Պարտության մեջ մենք երես ենք թեքել օգնության փորձառու նետից: Կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք պնդել, որ վտանգի ժամին կարտասանենք Ուսուցչի Անունը: Կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք վկայակոչել Ուսուցչի Անվան մասին: Կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք գտնել Ուսուցչի հանդեպ երախտապարտության բարձրագույն ուրախությունը: Կամ կխորհե՞նք երբեմն, թե Ուսմունքն ինչու է քիչ համակերպված մեր սովորություններին: Ինչի՞ց է մեր անգործունեությունը վրդովված Ուսմունքով: Ո՞րն է մեր քնի ինքնաարդարացման արթնանալու պատճառը:
Մեր Համայնքում երախտապարտությունն ու նվիրվածությունը ծաղկում են ուրախությամբ: Եթե Մեր ակնակիցը տեղեկացներ, որ հանուն Ուսուցչի աշխատակիցը զոհաբերել է ինչ-որ բան, դա Մեզ կստիպեր զրկվել նրա համագործակցությունից: Մեր աշխատակիցները կարող են համատեղել և տալ:
Երբ փոխանցեք Մեր Ուսմունքը, մի ճչացեք հրապարակներում, բայց ժպտացեք անցորդներին: Եկվորը կգիտակցի Ուսուցչին, բայց որսվածը կկրծոտի շղթաները: Իսկ Մենք ուրախություն ենք սպասում և ընդունում ենք միայն նվիրվածության սքանչելի ծաղիկը: Շտապե՛նք գիտակցել Ուսուցչին:
Ամրապնդեք հաջողությունը, ամրապնդեք ուրախությունը, ամրապնդեք շարժման ըմբռնումը, մի կողմ թողեք հին աշխարհի մտքերը: Չեմ հոգնի պնդել այդ:



- - - - - - -



*77.* 


Գիտեցեք, որ Միջազգային Կառավարության անդամակիցներն ու աշխատակիցները պետք է ենթարկվեն Հրամանագրերին: Վերջին անգամ դառնանք դեպի Մորիան, դեպի Մեր Վերջնագրի պատմական իրադարձությունը: Մարդկությանը նախազգուշացման այդ դարավոր ավանդույթը կատարվում է լիակատար բարյացկամությամբ, դա է հիմնական պայմանը, հակառակ դեպքում դեսպանի դերն ազնիվ և համոզիչ չի լինի: Սեն-Ժերմենը Լ.-ի հետ խոսում էր բարյացկամորեն, նույն կերպ Մորիան դիմեց թագուհի Վիկտորիային; Իսկ Լ.Մ.-ը Մեր Հրահանգը ճշգրիտ փոխանցեց: Եթե զինվորին ասում են՝ այս սարը մերն է, նա ընդունում է հրամանը, հակառակ դեպքում կորչում է Կառավարության իմաստը:
Իր առաքելությունից հետո Սեն Ժերմենը հիվանդացավ: Դա տեղի ունեցավ մի աշխատակցի անկարգապահ մտածողության պատճառով: Զգուշացեք անկարգապահ մտածողության կործանիչ ազդեցությունից: Մտածեք միայն նոր ձևերի մեջ: Ձեզ խնդիրներ տվեք կյանքի հարցերի կոնկրետ լուծումներով: Համարեք օրը կորած, եթե Նոր աշխարհը չեք իմաստավորել:
Մի բարդեցրեք ձեր շնչառությունը տիեզերածնությամբ, երբ հաղթահարում եք երկրի բարձունքները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*78.* 


Անհնար է ուշադրությունը թեքել գրանիտի բջջի քայքայումից, երբ այդ դրսևորումը հասնում է անողնաշարավորների բջջի հետ համեմատությանը,  - համարյա նույն զարկերակն է:



- - - - - - -



*79.* 


Ու՞մ կարելի է ամենախիզախը համարել: Թերևս, պստլիկ թիթեռնիկին, որը ենթարկվում է նույն մթնոլորտային պայմաններին, ինչ առյուծը: Ուսմունքի դրսևորումները դիտարկեք փոքրերի վրա, պայծառացման փոթորիկը նրանք հաճախ մեծերից ավելի լավ են տանում:



- - - - - - -



*80.* 


Եթե կարելի է պնդել քարի մտքի առկայությունը, ուրեմն մտքի ինչպիսի՜ մաքուր ծիածան է լցնում տարածությունը: Պետք է ընտելանալ գիտակցությանը, որ գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչ համակված է մտքով: Այս ոչ վերացական և կշռելի երևույթն, իհարկե, մնում է էներգիայի հասկացության սահմաններում, բայց պահպանում է բարեկեցության գիտակցության ներուժը: Բույսերի զգայունակությունը դեռևս վերջերս սահմանափակվում էր բնազդով, բայց բնազդի հետազոտությունները վերագրում են այն մտքի տարածքին, այստեղից էլ հետազոտությունները թե վեր են տանում, և թե վար: Մարդակերպների սովորական սխալ է սա, որոնք մտածելու բացառիկ իրավունքը վերագրում են իրենց: Ամենատարրական օրինակների վրա կարելի է ցույց տալ, թե մարդկային միտքը որքան է տարանջատված տարիքով, դիրքով և ժողովրդով: Հենց մարդկանց մեջ երբեմն կարելի է զարմանալ մտքի թույլ սաղմերով: Բայց փոխարենն անանուն, տարածական մտքերը վեհացնում են ոգին:
Դուք գիտեք, որ ձևափոխված ռադիոն կարող է որսալ տարածական մտքեր, և միտքն էլ, որպես նյութ, կարող է փոխադարձաբար սնուցել և աճել:
Խորհեք մտքի երևույթի վրա, գիտակցեք նրա տարածումը և ուրախացեք մտքի լաբորատորիային, որն իրար է միացնում հանքակտորից մինչև Անսահմանության բջիջների նախասկիզբները:
Մագնիսական ալիքը, էլեկտրականության կայծը և միտքը՝ այս երեք ժամփորդները դիմավորում են դեպի Անսահմանություն ձգտողին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀՐԵՂԵՆ  ՅՈԳԱՅԻ  ՆՇԱՆՆԵՐԸ"*


*81.* 


Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք միտքը ղողանջել: Արձագանքի թեորիան ցույց է տալիս, որ միտքը նույնպես, ինչպես և ձայնը մագնիսական ալիքներում, կարող է աճել և "մտքի ղողանջ" խոսքերը չափազանցություն չեն լինի: Հատկապես, մտքի բնույթն է պետք ուսումնասիրել: Օրինակ, կարո՞ղ են արդյոք հայտնի բնույթի և լարվածության մտքեր ազդել բույսերի կյանքի վրա: Ինչպե՞ս են տարբեր մտքերի արձագանքում կենդանիները: Եվ վերջապես, մտքերի մեջ ինչպե՞ս է իրեն զգում ինքը պարոն մարդը: Ինչպե՞ս է միտքն ազդում քիմիական միացումների վրա: Պետք չէ՞ արդյոք փորձարկել միտքը Լակմուսի թղթի վրա: Չի՞ կարող արդյոք միտքը մրցակցել ուժեղ թույնի կամ երաժշտության հետ: Ընդհանրապես միտքը պետք է հետազոտել որպես ամենայն գոյի կենդանի գործոն: Այդպես կարելի է կամուրջ գցել հոգետեխնիկայից դեպի դինամիկա, և նույնիսկ դեպի աստղաքիմիա: Այդպես է պետք գիտակցել տարածության էկոնոմիկան:



- - - - - - -



*82.* 


Կարելի՞ է արդյոք վստահել կույր ուղեվարին: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք մտածել, որ հին մտածողության ցնցոտիները կարող են պետք գալ Նոր աշխարհի համար: Պետք է հասկանալ, որ Նոր աշխարհի նվերը բերվելու է բաց դարպասների մոտ: Նոր աշխարհն, իրոք, ցանկանում է սքանչելի հագուստ տալ, բայց ե՛կ, մա՛րդ, ընդունի՛ր Աշխարհի Մոր գործած հանդերձը:



- - - - - - -



*83.* 


Աստիճանաբար ցանեք Ուսմունքի սերմերը: Թող այն աննկատելիորեն սնուցի արարածին: Քարոզը գնացել է, մնացել է կյանքը: Եղբայրակցի գիտակցությունը ոգեշնչեք աննկատելի հպումներով, որոնք կմատուցեք նրան որպես ամենօրյա սնունդ: Բացահայտեք նրա զայրույթը և հանգցրեք նպատակահարմարությամբ: Ամրապնդեք նրան պարունակելու երևույթի ուրախության մեջ: Զգուշացե՛ք նրան հրաշքներ ցուցադրել, բացահայտեք նրա համար դեպի Անսահմանություն անցնող համաչափելիությունը: Ոչնչացրեք տոնակատարությունը հավերժական տոնակատարություն տալու համար: "Իմ տոնակատարության երևույթը քոնը կլինի: Իմ ճանապարհը քո նվաճումը կլինի: Իմ շռայլությունը քո հարստությունը կլինի: Դու չես նկատի այն, բայց կզարմանաս քո փոխակերպմանը: Ինձ շնորհակալություն պետք չէ, բայց երախտագիտությունը քո սնունդը կլինի, քանզի երախտագիտության հուրը գերազանցում է այլ վերընթացներին": - "Ուսուցիչ, տեսնում և հիշում եմ անջնջելի":
Ուսուցիչների դրսևորված հաջորդականությունը շողում է միջմոլորակային մարգարիտով, ավելացրու՛ քո մարգարիտը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*84.* 


Համարում եմ, որ մեր գրքերը կարող է կարդալ յուրաքանչյուրը: Չեմ կարծում, որ Մեզ մոտ եկողներից որևէ մեկը կվախենա: Կատարեք վախի տարբեր փորձարկումներ: Ձեռք բերեք սարսափելի դիմակներ և ժպտացեք, երբ սիրտը դողա: Ու՞ր է ուրեմն համոզվածությունն Ուսուցչի հանդեպ: Որտե՞ղ է ուժերի ճանաչումը: Մերոնց կարելի է տարբերել ըստ առաջին կոչի: Ինչպես եղնիկ, կսլանա է Մերը: Չգիտեմ որևէ հրեշավոր դիմակ, որն ի վիճակի է ետ պահել նրան:
Օրինակ չվերցնենք հսկաներից ու հերոսներից, հիշեցնեմ Ուսուցչին ճանաչած փոքրիկ Հնդիկին: Մենք հարցրեցինք նրան. "Մի՞թե արևը կմթագնի քեզ համար, եթե դու տեսնես նրան առանց քո Ուսուցչի": Տղան ժպտաց. "Արևը կմնա արև, բայց Ուսուցչի ներքո ինձ կշողան տասներկու արևներ": Հնդկաստանի իմաստության արևը շարունակելու է շողալ, քանզի գետի ափին նստած է տղան, որը ճանաչել է Ուսուցչին:
Կան էլեկտրականությունը փոխանցողներ, կան նաև իմացությունը համախմբողներ: Եթե բարբարոսը ոտնձգություն թույլ տա Ուսուցչի վրա, ասացեք նրան, թե մարդկությունն ինչպես է անվանել գրապահոցներն ավերողներին:



- - - - - - -



*85.* 


Կարո՞ղ են արդյոք Մեր մարդիկ իրենց կողքին մերձավորներ ունենալ: Իհարկե, կարող են: Այդ մերձավորները կխորացնեն պատասխանատվության, հոգատարության և հնարամտության զգացմունքները: 



- - - - - - -



*86.* 


Պետք է գիտենալ, որ բացված կենտրոնների վիճակը շրջապատող անկատարյալության որակի մարում է բերում: Ոչ միայն զգայունակության զարգացում, այլև սեփական ուժերի նվիրատվություն շրջապատի բարելավման համար: Այդպես կարելի է նկատել, որ ուժերի դրսևորումն ասես թե կուլ է գնում տարածությանը: Կենտրոնների բացման այդ աստիճանը կոչվում է "Անապատի Կանթեղ": Հետագայում այն փոխարինվում է "Անապատի Առյուծ" աստիճանով*: 

- - - - - - - 
* _"Անապատի Կանթեղ", "Անապատի Առյուծ"_ - հոգևոր կատարելության հասյալների բարձագույն աստիճաններ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*87.* 


Հարկ է անպայմանական նվիրվածությունը տարբերել պայմանական նվիրվածությունից: Անպայմանական նվիրվածությունը մարդիկ հաճախ դրսևորում են ինչ-որ բան ստանալիս, բայց տալն ուղեկցվում է ամենատարբեր պայմաններով: Կլանում են ստացածը, բայց այդ գիտակցելու համար խոչընդոտներ են դնում, կասկածելով անգամ մի կտոր բորբոս տալ: Այնինչ պետք է հիշել, որ նվիրվածության աստիճանը ստանալու աստիճան է: Հավատը պետք է հավասարազոր լինի ճշգրիտ գիտելիքի: Հավատի ամեն պայմանականություն հետևանքների պայմանականություն է տալիս: Բայց ոչ ոք չի ցանկանա անվանվել պայմանական աշակերտ: Այդպիսի անվանումը վիրավորանք է հրահրում: Ճիշտ նույն կերպ արձագանքում է օրենքն ամեն պայմանականության վրա: Բայց օրենքը չի վիրավորվում, այն համաչափում է: Վստահ եղեք նվիրվածության համաչափելիությանը:



- - - - - - -



*88.* 


Տիեզերաբանությունը պետք է վեհ մտքեր հրահրի: Այն դեպքում երբ անգիտակից ժողովրդի Աստված տեղավորվում է աննշան գնդիկի ծայրին, վեհ ոգին, զարդարվելով առանց սահմանների իմացության ուրախությամբ, դեպի Անսահմանություն է հառնում:
Մի՛ նվաստացրեք Անսահմանությունը:



- - - - - - -



*89.* 


Ճառագայթումների ներդաշնակության երևույթի պատճառը ոչ միայն միագույնությունն է: Այդպես մանուշակագույն աուրան օտար չէ կանաչին, կամ  վարդագույնը չի կարող մթագնել կապույտին: Այդ հավելումների մեջ հատուկ լարումների ուժեր են ամփոփված: Նույնիսկ ցանկալի է համակցել գույները, որպես ապագա ծիածանի գրավական: Իհարկե, ճառագայթային գույների թրթիռներն այնքան բազմերանգ են, որ անհնար է այն փոխանցել երկրային գույների աղքատ գամմայով: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես չի կարելի տեղավորել ոլորտների սիմֆոնիան երկրային ձայների գամմայի մեջ:
Ձեր մանուշակագույնն ու եղրևանեգույնն ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունեն Մեր երկնային ծիրանու հետ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*90.* 



Գիտության հասարակ պնդումը ելք է տալիս հակասություններին: Անհնար է մտածել առանց գիտելիքը հարգելու: Ուսուցիչն առաջարկում է գիտելիքը դնել գիտակցության հաստատման հիմքում: Մատնանշեք, թե որքանով գիտելիքը կարող է ճանապարհ հարթել դեպի միասնական Ուսմունքը: Մի՞թե մարդկությունն անկարող է հասկանալ, որ գիտելիքը մեկ Աղբյուրից է գալիս: Այդ պատճառով իմացության և տգիտության բաժանումն իրարից կդառնա Լույսի բաժանումը մթից: Մենք հեշտորեն Տորան փոխարինում ենք Վեդաների հիմներով և Ուսուցիչների պատգամներով: Քանզի միևնույն Աղբյուրի Ուսմունքների մեջ տարբերություն չենք տեսնում:



- - - - - - -



*91.* 


Անսահման տարածականության Սկզբունքի ներքո Տիեզերքի սահմանավորության առկայությունը պատկանում է այն հարցերի թվին, որոնք աշակերտը պետք է լուծի ինքը, քանզի դա կոչվում է "Սումմա Սումմարում"*: Այս տարածական հասկացությունների գիտակցման համար նշաձողեր են դրվում, բայց բանաձևը պետք է ինքնուրույն արտասանել: Բանաձևը համապատասխանում է "Անապատի Առյուծի" աստիճանին, այն ցույց է տալիս երկրագնդից պոկվելու և երկրային սեփականության համատեղելիությունը: Անջատված ոլորտների երևույթը բանաձևի գիտակցման կարիք ունի: Որքան Անսահմանությունն անձամբ կոնկրետ հետևանքներ չի պատկերացնում, այնքան էլ սահմանավորությունը նվազեցնող հասկացություն կդառնա: Այդ հակապատկերների հարաբերությունը միայն կկազմի տիեզերաբանական խնդրի լուծումը: Այդ կերպ, առանց նվազեցնելու Տիեզերքի մեծությունը, կարելի է դատել սահմանավորության հաշվարկների մասին:
Դուք գտել եք ճիշտ լուծում, որն աշխարհների կազմավորման մասին հետագա դատողությունը լիովին կոնկրետ է դարձնում: Վառ լուսարձակում է աստրալ մեխանիկայի դրսևորումը:



- - - - - - -



*92.*


Հաշվեք մեծ երևույթների ժամերը: Արդեն սկսվում է Վեդաների** միաձուլումը Տրիպիտակայի*** և Կաբալայի**** հետ, և Ուսուցիչների պատգամները վերացնում են տգիտությունը: Ուշադիր դիտարկեք գիտելիքների աճն աշխարհի տարբեր մասերում: Հերքողներն ու պնդողները միևնույն ուղղությամբ են գնում: Չկրկնվող ժամանակը նման է դեպի նախասահմանվածը տանող դարպասի: Մեռած են նրանք, ում սահմանված ժամը սովորական ժամ է թվում:

- - - - - - -
*  _Սումմա Սումմարում_ -  Արդյունքների արդյունք, այսինքն ընդհանուր արդյունքի վերջնական արդյունքը: Հնում կիրառվում էր որպես "իրերի ամբողջություն" կամ "Տիեզերք":
**  _Վեդաներ_ - Հինդուիզմի հնամենի սրբազան գրերի ժողովածու:
*** _Տրիպիտակա_ - "Երեք զամբյուղ", - բուդդայական սուրբ գրերի ժողովածու:
**** _Կաբալա_ - Հոգևոր-էզոթերիկական ուսմունք հուդայականության մեջ: Թարգմանիչը համարում է, որ Երգիպտոսից ելքի ժամանակ այն գողացված է Եգիպտոսից: Հակառակ դեպքում ինչու՞ էր փարավոնը հետապնդում հրեաներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*93.* 


Մի՛ լսեք Ուսմունքի համար դրամ գանձող ուսուցչի: Ուսմունքը չի կարող գնվել կամ վերցվել սպառնալիքներով: Հիրավի յուրաքանչյուր ոք, գործով ապացուցելով իր նվիրվածությունը, կարող է մուտք ստանալ դեպի Ուսմունք: Ամենից քիչ խոսքը, և ամենից շատ գործն է բերում դեպի Իմացության Համայնք: Եթե երեխան ձգտում է դեպի Համայնք, մի՞թե Համայնքում նրա համար գործ չի գտնվի: Եվ նմանապես, մի՞թե դուռը փակ կգտնի յուրաքանչյուրը, ով իր ամբողջ գիտակցությամբ ընդունել է Համայնքի օրենքները: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք հիշել մեկ օրինակ, երբ մաքուր գիտակցությունն անպատասխան է մնացել:
Հստակորեն ասված են Իմացության Համայնքի դրույթները, ոչ մի խորամանկություն նրանք չի մթագնի: Ճամփորդ, վճարիր պարտքդ, քայլիր անկոտրում:



- - - - - - -



*94.* 


Ինչ-որ մեկը չի հասկանա հավասարության համատեղելիությունը Վերարքայության հետ: Հավասարությունն ամփոփված է ոգու ներուժի մեջ և Վերարքայությունն ամփոփված է փորձի կուտակման անփոխարինելիության մեջ: Հետևաբար արդարացի է ասել, որ գիտելիքների միակցությունը դարպաս կդառնան դեպի Վերարքայությունը: Ուշադրություն դարձրեք "միակցություն" արտահայտության վրա, քանզի միայն մեկ մասնագիտությունը Վերարքայի բովանդակությունը կազմել չի կարող: 
Մտածելով իմացության մասին, գիտակցեք Ուսուցչին: Հիրավի, Ուսուցչի մեծարումը համադարման է նույնիսկ ֆիզիկական հիվանդություններից: Ավելի դժվար է բաց կենտրոնների պայմաններում, երբ զառամյալ աշխարհի ամեն շունչ վարակ է բերում, և միայն իսկական բարեշրջման թեթև շունչն է, որ առողջություն է բերում: Ուրեմն մի ծածկվեք հին աշխարհով և փոքրերին հրապուրեք դեպի Նոր աշխարհի ուրախությունը:
Ամեն ինչում ուրախ, խիստ նպատակահարմարություն:



- - - - - - -



*95.* 


Մեծ Հասյալի մոտ եկավ մի աշակերտ, որը հրաշքներ էր ցանկանում. "Հրաշքից հետո կհավատա՛մ": Ուսուցիչը տխուր ժպտաց նրան և մի մեծ հրաշք ցույց տվեց: Աշակերտը գոչեց. "Այժմ ես համաձայն եմ Քո ձեռքի տակ անցնել Ուսմունքի աստիճանները": Բայց Ուսուցիչը ցույց տվեց նրան դուռն ու ասաց. "Այժմ դու Ինձ այլևս պետք չես":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*96.* 


Զարմանում եմ հին աշխարհի վրա: Արևի բծերի երևույթն անսպասելի աղմուկ կհանի: Հին աշխարհը թափահարում է իր վերջին թևը, բաց կենտրոնները վրդովվում են: Կենտրոնների ամեն վիճակի համար ասես թե պետք է մի մաշկ, որը վերաճելու է ցավով:
Մաքուր օդը դժվարությամբ է ներառնում կյանքի ազոտը:



- - - - - - -



*97.* 


Նշեք,  թե օպիումի բոլոր պատրաստուկները որքան յուրահատուկ չեն Ուսմունքի ճանապարհին: Անքուն սթափությունը ձեզ ավելի շուտ կմոտեցնի Մեզ:



- - - - - - -



*98.* 


Նվիրվածության գործողության մեջ մաքուր աղոթք արտասանեք: Ամեն օրվա մեջ կարողացեք հասկանալ Ուսմունքի ամրապնդումը: Հասցրեք չկորցնել ոչ օր, ոչ ժամ: Կարողացեք պատկերացնել ձեզ որպես գործունեության մի ամբողջ աշխարհի արարիչ: Կարողացեք ուժ ներդնել ամեն դրսևորման մեջ: Կարողացեք Ուսմունքը ներդնել յուրաքանչյուր մտքի մեջ: Կարողացեք ուժերը տեղադրել ինչպես մարտադաշտում:  Կարողացեք զգալ երախտագիտությունը որպես ուրախության կապը գեղեցկության հետ: Արժանապատվորեն ավարտեք, քանզի ավարտը հասանելիքի հուրն է:
Մեծագույն դավաճանություն է՝ գիտենալ Ուսմունքը և չկիրառել այն: Ուսմունքի վատաբանումը ոգու մահից էլ վատ է, քանզի դրանով մարդ բացառում է իրեն համագործակցությունից և դատապարտում է իրեն լինել Սատուրնի վրա*:



- - - - - - -



*99.*


Ցույց կտամ, թե ինչպես սրել հզորությունն Իմ սրի լեզվակի վրա: Ուսուցչի երևույթը կարող է լուսավորել մարդկանց, եթե ճանապարհը սալարկված լինի իմացությամբ: Մեծամողեսն ուժեղ է և փշավոր են նրա օղակները:
- - - - - - -
* Համարվում է, որ այնտեղ է գտնվում զարգացման ամենացածր աստիճանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*100.* 


Դեպի Մեզ բերող ճակատագիրը պետք է կոփվի ժամ-առ-ժամ: Համաչափելիության երևույթը նվաստացնողը  նման է կախաղան հանվածի: Ով մի կողմ է դրել իր նվաճածը, նման է ջրում խեղդվածի:



- - - - - - -



*101.* 


Ներկա եմ մարդկային ուժերը տարածության վրա տեղափոխելու փորձին: Առարկայի էներգիային համապատասխան գործադրելով մտքի էներգիան, կարելի է կանչել ցանկացած առարկա, կարելի է բացել դռան սողնակը: Ինքնին փորձը հայտնի է վաղուց, բայց հիմնելով ընդհանուր կոոպերացիա, հարկ է հիշել, որ մտածող էներգիան կմիացնի գոյության բոլոր շերտերը: Ոչ թե մուրճով կմիացնենք, այլ մտքով կխոցենք բաղակցական իրերն անգամ:
Հնդիկը հիշում է՝ իմաստությունն ամեն ինչի մեջ է: Մայտրեյայի դարը կհավելի՝ համագործակցությունն ամեն ինչում է: Ոչ թե հրամանով, ոչ թե ներդաշնակությամբ, այլ մտքի կայծակով են միանում աշխատակիցները:
Նյութի տարբեր շերտերի կոոպերացիայի երևույթը բնորոշ է Նոր Աշխարհի համար: Ամեն դարաշրջան իր կոչն ունի: Մտքի ուժը Նոր Աշխարհի կանչող սկիզբը կլինի:
Փորձեք դիտարկել այսպես կոչված անշունչ առարկաների կյանքը: Նկատեք ձեր ազդեցությունը նրանց վրա: Ոչ միշտ է իրերի հետ զրուցող մարդը ծիծաղելի: Մտքով պարուրելն ասես ծառայում է որպես մի ամբողջ մթնոլորտի ստեղծում: Նմանապես փորող մտքերի սյունը ներթափանցում է հեռավոր աշխարհների տարածքները: Մտքի մասին մտածեք, որպես կյանքի իրական գործոնի մասին: Այստեղից է ծագում խիստ հսկողությունը մտքի հոսքի վրա:



- - - - - - -



*102.* 


Հաշվի առեք դեպի Մեզ ձեր ամեն մոտեցում: Դարձեք անփոխարինելի: Գիշերը ծածկվեք Մեր Անվամբ: Ցերեկը կոճկեք զրահը նվիրվածության:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*103.* 


Ուսուցչի և աշակերտի փոխհարաբերությունները: Ուսուցիչը ցուցումներ է տալիս թույլատրված սահմաններում: Նա կերտում է աշակերտին, մաքրելով նրան հին սովորություններից: Նա նախազգուշացնում է նրան ամեն տեսակ դավաճանություններից, սնահավատությունից և երեսպաշտությունից: Նա ենթարկում է նրան տեսանելի և գաղտնի փորձությունների: Հաջորդ աստիճանի դարպասն Ուսուցիչը բացում է "Ուրախացի՛ր, եղբայր" խոսքերով: Նա ինքն էլ փակում է այն "Մնաս բարով, անցորդ" խոսքերով: Աշակերտն է իրեն Ուսուցիչ ընտրում: Նա մեծարում է Նրան բարձրագույն էություններին հավասար: Նա հավատում է Նրան և Նրան է բերում իր լավագույն մտքերը: Նա պաշտպանում է Ուսուցչի Անունը և դրոշմում է այն իր խոսքի սրի շեղբին: Նա դրսևորում է աշխատանքի ջանասիրություն և սխրանքի շարժունակություն: Փորձությունները նա դիմավորում է, ինչպես լույսն առավոտյան, և իր հույսն ուղղում է դեպի հաջորդ դարպասի փակերը:
Բարեկամներ, եթե ցանկանում եք մոտենալ Մեզ, Ուսուցչին ընտրեք Երկրի վրա և նրան տվեք ձեր ղեկավարությունը: Նա կասի ժամանակը, երբ բանալին պատրաստ է պտտվել դարպասի վրա: Բոլորդ Ուսուցիչ ունեցեք Երկրի վրա:



- - - - - - -



*104.* 


Հաստատեք ձեր մեջ միտքը ձեզ լավագույն ուղի տալու Իմ ցանկության մասին: Որոշեք, թե ինչպես է պետք օգնել Իմ ցանկությանը: Թող հնամենի ոչինչ չմթագնի ձեր ձգտումը: Հիշեք, որ սայթաքող մեկ ձին խախտում է ամբողջ քարավանի ընթացքը: Հետևաբար ասացեք. "Քայլիր հաստատուն, հակառակ դեպքում քո ճակատագիրը նիզակի ծայրին է": Մի թաքցրեք, որ դեպի Մեզ մոտեցումը տատանվում է կշեռքի նժարի վրա:
Աղոթք ասենք Շամբալային. "Դու, որ կանչել ես ինձ աշխատանքի ուղու վրա, ընդունիր իմ ունակությունն ու ցանկությունը: Ընդունիր իմ աշխատանքը, Վեհապետ, քանզի տեսնում ես ինձ գիշերն ու ցերեկը: Ցույց տուր, Վեհապետ, ձեռքը Քո, քանզի մեծ է մութը: Գալիս եմ Քո հետևից":
Կարող եք քայլել, ինչպես դեպի սարն ուրախության: Մարդկության գիտակցության վերափոխման համար պայքարի չափերը նախանձելի են: Ուսուցիչն ուրախանում է ձեր վճռականությանը:



- - - - - - - 



*105.* 


Աշակերտները չորս տեսակ են լինում. ոմանք հետևում են Ուսուցչի ցուցմունքներին և բարձրանում են օրինականորեն, մյուսներն Ուսուցչի թիկունքին չափազանցում են ցուցումները և դրանով իրենց վնաս են պատճառում: Երրորդներն օգտվում են Ուսուցչի բացակայությունից դատարկաբանելու համար և դրանով ավերում են իրենց ուղին: Չորրորդներն անկյունում քննադատում են Ուսուցչին և դրանով դավաճանում են Նրան: Զարհուրելի՛ է վերջին երկու տեսակների ճակատագիրը:
Թո՛ղ ամրապնդվի Ուսուցչի հասկացության գիտակցությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*106.* 


Ճշմարիտ է կոպիտ ու երդիմի արտահայտությունների դեմ ապստամբողը, քանզի դրանց ակունքը տգիտությունն է: Խոսքն իր նշանակությամբ պետք է լինի գեղեցիկ, հստակ և խորիմաստ:



- - - - - - -



*107.* 


Ճանաչման աստիճանները. հուզված, հետ նայող, թակող, ունկնդրող, մտաբերող, մարմնավորող, սուսերակիր, հզոր, անապատի կանթեղ, անապատի առյուծ, Սկիզբների աշխատակից, ստեղծող: Ամեն աստիճանը բաժանվում է երեք ենթաստիճանների: Կարգապահությունը պետք է աստիճանաբար անցնել: Նկրտողը շուտով կարող է տիրապետել, բայց ուխտադրուժը տապալում է իրեն:



- - - - - - -



*108.* 


Իսկ ո՞վ է դավաճանողը:  - Չարախոսողը, թաքցնողը, յուրացնողը, երեսպաշտը, հերքողը և Ուսմունքի վախճանին սպասողը:



- - - - - - -


*109.* 


Ընկերոջը՝ սիրտը ճանաչում է: Այդ պատճառով ուսումնասիրեք ձեր ընկերներին, որպեսզի անցորդներին սրտին մոտ չթողնեք: Ուսուցիչը՝ լավագույն ընկերն է, Նրա բեռը մի ավելացրեք:



- - - - - - -



*110.* 


"Անապատի Առյուծի" աստիճանը հատկապես իրականացնում է մտքերը, հետևաբար առանձնապես զգույշ պետք է լինել: "Անապատի Առյուծի" աստիճանը վիրավորանք չի ճանաչում: Իսկ ո՞վ կարող է նրան վիրավորել: Միայն մեծ սիրտը կարող է պարունակել նրան: Ուրախությունը հեշտ-հասանելի է, եթե ամեն ակնթարթ նվիրվածություն եք զգում Մեր հանդեպ: Ուրախությունը հասանելի է այն աշակերտներին, որոնք սիրում են ամպեր և հասկանում են, թե առանց ամպերի արևն ինչպես կարող է այրել: Ուսուցիչը կարող է գործել այնտեղ միայն, որտեղ Նրա ձեռքը նեղված չէ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*111.*

Ուսուցիչը սիրել է ճակատամարտեր և գիտի, թե ինչպես են դրանք սնուցում Տիեզերքի էներգիան: Ուսուցիչը ձեզ հետ կանգնած է անդունդի եզրին, ո՞վ ուրեմն կվախենա մեծ գազաններից: Փետուրե վերմակի վրայով ոջիլներին հետևելը հրապուրիչ չէ: Բայց ձեռքին Սողոմոնի սուրը և Մայտրեյայի ավանդն ունենալն առավոտյան լույս էլ կտա: Չլսված ճակատամարտի գիտակցությությունն արդեն իսկ հնչում է, ինչպես պերճանքի շեփոր:
Հասկացություններում չենք տարանջատվի, եթե Մեր հասկացած սխրանքը ձեր հասկացած անկումը չէ:
Հետ պահեք հիմարին տափակ որոշումներից: Հնամենի որոշումներում կործանիչ-թույն է թաքնված:



- - - - - - -



*112.* 


Հասկանում եմ, թե որքան դժվար է քաղցածին սպասել, թե երբ ապուրը կեռա, բայց պետք է, որ միկրոբները դուրս գան: Քանի տարածությունը հագենում է, նայենք հեռավոր աշխարհներին, մեզ նրանց մասնակիցը զգանք: Հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ հարաբերությունները խիտ մարմինն առավել հասանելի են դարձնում: Այժմ հեռավոր աշխարհների ձայներն արդեն շուտով կարող են ընկալելի լինել: Հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ մարմնական կապի երևույթը հնարավոր կդառնա միայն մոտ ապագայում:



- - - - - - -



*113.* 


Հատկապես, մարդկային ցանկությունն է պատգամի մագաղաթը: Ինչ քնած ոգին ցանկանա, արթնացած ոգին այն կստանա: Մակընթացության տիղմը կտանի անհուսալի մտքերը: Համաշխարհային խնդիրների դրսևորումը՝ սրի լավագույն թրծումն է:
Հոսանքին հանձնվողն իր ուղղությունն այլևս չի գտնի: Այդպես կարելի է ընդունել աշխարհի ճակատամարտը: Իսկ ով իր դեմքը հոսանքի շիթի մեջ չլվանա, կդառնա անցումը խոչընդոտող քար:
Սրբազան գաղտնիքը կարելի է փոխանցել միայն քչերին, նրանց թվաքանակը մեծ չէ, բայց տարածությունն ինքն է լսում նրանց, քանզի մարդկային հնոցը կհալեցնի աշխարհի միտքը: Թող մարդիկ պաշտպանեն միտքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*114.* 


Գործունեության կարման անգործությամբ սպառվել չի կարող: Ճշմարտությանունն այրելու խարույկ սարքողը պետք է կռանա ամեն ածխի հետևից: Արդարության պատգամը չի այրվում և չի ծխում, այն բռնկվում է անսպասելիորեն և այրում է խոչընդոտները:
Տիեզերական կառույցների հաջողությունը նման չէ մարդկային ակնկալումներին: Մարդկային միտքը նման է սկսնակի դասի, քաղցրացնելով իր լեզուն, նա ուղիներ է փնտրում խուսափել պատասխանից: Բայց ինչպե՞ս եք հաջորդ դասարան անցնելու: Միայն Տիեզերական կառույցների մոտիկության գիտակցումով: Ու՞ր են դատավորները և որտե՞ղ են դատապարտյալները:
Նշանակու՞մ է արդյոք ոլորտների երաժշտությունը մարդկային ենթադրությունների հաղթանակ, թե՞ այն փառաբանում է մոռացված Ճշմարտության մաքրվելը:
Մարգարեությունը հիշում է սուրբ քաղաքի դատապարտումն ու մաքրումը:



- - - - - - -



*115.* 


Հաճախ Մեզ հարցնում են, թե ինչու՞ Մենք չենք շտապում ոչնչացնել վնասակար արարածին: Այդ գործողությունը պետք է լուսաբանել, առավել ևս, որ դուք ինքներդ էլ ոչնչացման նույնպիսի զենք ունեք: Բացատրեմ բժշկի օրինակի վրա: Հաճախ բժիշկը պատրաստ է հեռացնել անպետք ներվերի մի խուրձ, բայց սիմպատիկ կենտրոնի արձագանքը կասեցնում է նրա դանակը: Ոչ մի արարած առանձնացված չէ: Անհաշիվ են ամենաբազմատեսակ արարածներին իրար կապող կարմայի խորքային շերտերը: Կարմայի հոսքի ճանապարհին կարելի է զգալ ամենաանպետքից մինչև ամենաարժանու թելերը: Այդ պատճառով հարվածողը պետք է, նախ և առաջ, կենսազրկի կարմայի հոսանքները միացնող ուղիները: Հակառակ դեպքում, առանձին վերցրած արդարացի ոչնչացումը կարող է մասսայական վնաս հարուցել: Այդ պատճառով ոչնչացման միջոցը պետք է շատ զգուշորեն կիրառվի:



- - - - - - -



*116.* 


Առողջական վիճակի վրա հատկապես կարող է ազդել նվիրվածության և վերականգնման հիմքերի ընդունման մեջ փոքրագույն անազնվությունը: Նման անազնվությունը կարող է խորը բնավորված լինել գիտակցության խոռոչներում: Անազնվության վարակիչությունը մեծ է, այն խոցում է հարևան ճառագայթումները: Եթե մարդիկ գիտենային, թե որքա՜ն վնաս են պատճառում իրենց և ուրիշներին կիսատ-պռատ որոշումներով: Նրանք ճեղքում են գիտակցությունը, հասցնելով նրան մահվան: Ինչպես միշտ, հիվանդությունը սկսվում է աննկատ, իսկ հետո անխուսափելի է դառնում մահացու վտանգավոր վիրահատությունը: Այդպես, անազնվության պստլիկ իժի խայթոցից մարդկային զոհեր են լինում: Նախազգուշացնել պետք է, բայց փոխակերպել չի կարելի: Անդունդի վրա հառնած ձին այլևս սանձ չի ճանաչում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*117.* 


Ինչու՞ կրակը կարող է հորդել ոտնաթաթերի տակից: Ձգտումն ասես հրդեհ լինի, անզսպելիությունն ասես մրրիկ լինի: Մեր Ցուցմունքների թունդ հասկացումը պետք է հրեղեն թևեր տա: Այդպիսի բոցավառ ինքնաշրջապատումը պատի է նման, նրա շնորհիվ դուք անվնաս հետևում եք պայքարին, անքուն, պատրաստ բարձրացնել ձեր նետը:
Դրսևորվա՛ծ մարտիկներ, ինչպիսի՜ հոսանք է անսանձելիորեն պայքարում ձեր կացարանի շուրջ: Անկրկնելի և անորոշ՝ աշխարհի աչքերի համար: Ի՞նչն է հարկադրել ձեզ սրերը սրած պահել և վահանները համբերատար բարձրացրած: Ասացեք. "Մենք գիտենք երկրի ժամկետները, և ոչինչ մեր աչքերը չի փակի: Ժամկետները պահողը մեզ է վստահել ուժերի համադրումն ու որոշումը: Եվ համբերությունը փոխակերպվել է անխախտելիության: Երեկ մենք ցնցվում էինք սպասումից, բայց այսօր ցնծում ենք մարտի եռանդից, քանզի գիտենք, որ նախասահմանված պայքարը բերում է հաղթանակի": "Յոթ Դարպասների Վեհապետ, տար մեզ դեպի արև, մեզ, կեսգիշերն անցածներիս: Նետերը մեր Քե՛զ են պատկանում, Վեհապետ: Առանց Քո Ցուցմունքի մենք հանգստի պատերից ներս չե՛նք մտնի: Ոչ ժամը, ոչ օրը, ոչ տարին չեն խոչընդոտում մեր ուղին: Չէ՞ որ Քո, Ամենաարագի ձեռքին են մեր ձիերի սանձերը: Չէ՞ որ Դու Ինքդ ես փորձել  ճանապարհը և երաշխավորվել ես համբերությամբ: Ասա, Սանձապահ, որտեղի՞ց է հոսում համբերության աղբյուրը": - "Վստահության հանքաքարից":
Ո՞վ գիտե, թե որտեղ է լրաբերը փոխում ձիերին:



- - - - - - -



*118.* 


Հաճախ ինքնահավան կանչեր ենք լսում՝ ես արդեն փոխվե՜լ եմ, ես արդեն հասել եմ հաջողությա՜ն: Դու, տատանվող "ես", ճի՞շտ ես արդյոք զննել ինքդ քեզ: Եթե հասել ես հաջողության, ուրեմն բարին քեզ հետ, բայց չի՞ փոխվել արդյոք շրջապատը և արդյո՞ք քո վրա չես կրում օտարի հաջողությունը: Բայց ու՞ր է սրատեսությունդ, և արդյո՞ք ոգու հիվանդություն չես կանչում քեզ վրա:
Մոլորություն է մտածել, որ Մեր զրույցներն անհետևանք են: Ընդհակառակը, յուրաքանչյուր հրահանգ պաշտպանության և դատապարտման փոթորիկներ է բերում: Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք այլ կերպ լինել, երբ ամեն ինքնահավանություն բերում է վնասակար վարակ: Երբ ամեն սահմանափակություն սնվում է հարևանի հաշվին: Այդ պատճառով ամեն վատ լսված Հրահանգ սիրտ խոցող նետի է նման: Ամեն սողալով հեռացում նման է խեղդող շղթայի: Իմացեք, որ ամեն ինչ տարածության մեջ կախված է մնում: Ո՞վ ուրեմն կխփի իր դատապարտման մեխը: Բայց Մենք շտապում ենք ավարտել կարմաները, որպեսզի արագընթաց նավն ազատենք ավելորդ թոկերից:
Սահմանված ժամին լարեք ձեր լսողությունն Ուսուցչի ամեն խոսք հասկանալու համար:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*119.* 


Ուսուցչի հանդեպ ամեն տեսակ հարգանք ցույց է տալիս Ուսմունքը հասկանալը: Ուսուցչի աշխատավայրի հանդեպ ամեն հարգանքի ցուցաբերում խորաթափանցություն և նվիրվածություն է ապացուցում: Բայց ուշադրության այդ նշանները հուշված լինել չեն կարող: Այդ նշաններն իրենք պետք է ծաղկեն գիտակցության մեջ: Ուսուցիչը չի ասի. "Իմ հանդեպ ուշադրություն դրսևորիր":



- - - - - - -



*120.* 


Այսպես կոչված հրաշքը լինու՞մ է արդյոք սպասելի: Իհարկե, բացառիկության առաջին պայմանն՝ անսպասելիությունն է: Մարդկային գիտակցության էությունն ինքը բացառիկ բանն անորսալի է դարձնում: Սովորական գիտակցությունը, նախադրելով հակասական պայմաններ, խոչընդոտ է ստեղծում: Իմացության հասյալը կարող է խնդրել միայն մարդկանց. "Սիրելի արարածներ, մի՛ խանգարեք սպասումների ձեր գոչերով, երբ համաշխարհային բնահյութի թորանոթն արդեն երջանիկ համադրություն է ստեղծում: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք սպասել, որ նավը կթեքվի ձախ այն ժամանակ, երբ Մեր ձեռքը նավն աջ է թեքում":
Միայն անվիճարկելիության հստակ գիտակցությունը կարող է համաշխարհային ընթացքի համագործակիցը լինել: Եթե սենյակը մեր աչքին դատարկ է թվում, կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք պնդել, որ այն իրոք դատարկ է:
Թող անիմացության ուրվականները հորիզոնը չսահմանափակեն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*121.*


 Պնդում եմ, և հասկացեք, որ այն, ինչ հիմա չի կարելի, վաղը լրիվ հնարավոր է: Ուսուցիչը նույնպես ուժ է դրսևորում ձեր սխրանքի գեղեցկությունը պահպանելու համար: Մարդկանց դժբախտությունն այն է, որ սխրանքի դրսևորվումներն ու պայմանների բարդությունը չեն հասկանում: Միայնությունը՝ սխրանքի լավագույն ընկերն է, բայց երբեմն վկաներ են պետք, և կարմայի օրենքներն այդ ժամանակ առանձնապես բարդ են:
Ուսուցիչը կարող է ուղղորդել գործողության գլխավոր ուղին:
Ուսուցիչը կարող է պաշտպանել մինչև որոշակի աստիճան, բայց ստվերներն իրենց սեփական շուրջպարն են կատարելու: Պետք է ամրապնդել միտքը դևերին մոտենալու կարողության վրա: Երբ տեսնում եք դռնապանին, նրա հոգեբանության մասին այնքան էլ չեք հոգում: Նմանապես, երբ հանդիպեք դատապարտյալի, դուք նրա հետ տիեզերաբանությունից չեք խոսելու: Երկրի վրա հարկ է լինում մաքրել գանձերը, և դևերն էլ նույնիսկ հազվադեպ չեն այդ ճանապարհին: Մեր նախկին կյանքերից կարելի է հիշել մի շարք հանդիպումներ զարհուրելի կերպարների հետ: Տարերքներն ամենամոտ մասնակցություն են ունենում երկրի սխրանքի գործում, ինչպես պահապաններ երկու թևերից: Երբ Կրակը մարտնչում է Հողի հետ, կարելի է բնության որոշ ֆենոմեններ նկատել: Կարելի է սպասել մի քանի անժամանակ դրսևորումներ: Հողը՝ հինավուրց մտածողության հովանավորն է, բայց Կրակը՝ բարեշրջման խռովությունն է:
Ինչպիսի՜ անլսելի պայքար ենք վարում տարերքների առկայծման ներքո: Նախասկզբնական նյութի անխախտելիությունը պայքարին կայունություն է տալիս: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես անընդհատելի գոյատևման իմացությունը, սխրանքն էլ է թևավորում: Ասացեք. "Քույրեր և եղբայրներ, կարելի է աշխատաել անընդմեջ, և օրերի ու գիշերների առկայծման մեջ կաճեն ձեր թևերը": Սնահավատներին ասացեք. "Տաք հագնվեք ու շաքարակալվեք Ուսուցչին գիտակցելու ժամանակ, բայց ինքներդ ճանապարհին քարեր մի թափեք": Տարերքների պայքարում ամեն հին մտածողություն նման է Լույսի խոչընդոտի: Ասացեք. "Մի՛ բարդացրեք գործվածքը":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*122.* 


Իրավիճակն անելանելի է պատկերանում նրանց, ով իր մտքի հզորության վրա հենվելու փոխարեն երազում է հենվել այլ մարդկանց վրա: Մարդկանց վիճակներից եկած դառնությունները հոսում են գետի նման: Բայց ճշմարտության պատկերները, որոնք դուք գաղափարներ եք անվանում, իշխում են աշխարհի կարմայի վրա: Կարելի է շշմել, թե Ճշմարտության պատկերներն ինչպես են մարտնչում տարածության մեջ: Քանի բազմաթիվ մարդիկ շարունակում են փտել տգիտության ու դավաճանության մոլուցքի մեջ, Ճշմարտության մտքերն իրենց երկնային բներն են հյուսում, որոնք իրական Բարեշրջման համար շատ ավելի կենսական են, քան ամբողջ ազգերի ակնածանքը:
Դուք գիտակցում եք իրականության աշխատանքը և պատրանքի աշխատանքը: Իրականությունը տարածական միտք է, բայց պատրանքն է մարդկանց ուշադրությունը: Նկատի ունեցեք, որ Մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է դառնանալ մարմնավորվածների ցածր վիճակով: Բայց դա ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունի բարեշրջման ծրագրի հետ, քանզի մտքերն արարում են: Միայնակ մարմնի աճը կամ քայքայումը և Ճշմարտության պատկերները թռիչքի հնարավորություն են տալիս դեպի նոր ոլորտներ: Կյանքի ամեն մի ուսուցիչ կարող էր հիմնավորել իր նշանակությունը միայն Ճշմարտության պատկերների վրա և արարում էր ապագան մտքով, այլ ոչ թե ամբոխի գիտակցությամբ:
Թող նախկին խարույկների մոխիրը մթագնի տեսողությունը, բայց նոր պատկերների կրակները փայլում են Անսահմանության մեջ: Երբ մենք ժողովուրդների և պետությունների սահմաններից անդին ենք, միևնույն չէ՞ արդյոք, թե ո՛ր մոլորակն է սնուցում տարածական միտքը: Կարևոր է, որ այն հագեցած լինի Ընդհանուր Բարիքի գիտակցությամբ: Այդ ժամանակ ժողովուրդների հոսանքը չի կարող խռովել դեպի բարեշրջման աներկբայությունն ուղղված հայացքը:
Ուսուցչի ապրելավայրի հանդեպ հարգանքը հարգանք չէ հողի հանդեպ, տաճարի պայմանականություն չէ, այլ տարածության մեջ արդարություն  հրավառելն է:
Մեզ շատ է վիճակվել հոգնել մարդկության վիճակից, բայց Մենք երբեք չենք ափսոսել բարեշրջական որևէ մտքի մասին: Այդ մտքերն աճում են, ինչպես մոգա-քիմիական այգի, և մոգականորեն անտեսանելի են այդ այգու աշխատակիցները: Միայն կարողացեք մտածել Ընդհանուր Բարիքի մասին, և Մենք միշտ ձեզ հետ կլինենք:
Ավարտենք ավանդույթով. "Նայենք աստղերին: Մեզ ասացին, որ իմաստության սափորը թափվել է Թուշիտայից* և հրաշալի ըմպելիքի կաթիլները փայլկտացել են տարածության մեջ": Բայց Ուսուցիչն ասաց. "Տարածության մեջ փայլկտացողները մտքերի նետերի  ծայրակալներն են, քանզի միտքը խոցում է ճառագայթակիր նյութը և բեղմնավորում է աշխարհներ":
Մի՛տք արարող, մի՛ դադարիր զարդարել տարածությունը լույսի ծաղիկներով:


- - - - - - -
*_ Թուշիտա_ - Մեծ Եղբայրության կացարաններից մեկը Հրեղեն Աշխարհի սահմաններում:

----------

Varzor (08.08.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀՐԵՂԵՆ  ՅՈԳԱՅԻ  ՆՇԱՆՆԵՐԸ"*


*123.* 


Սողոմոնն ասել է. "Կկանգնեցնեմ քեզ ճամփաբաժանին ու քեզ լուռ և անշարժ կդարձնեմ, և քո առջևով կանցնեն իրադարձությունների նշանները: Այդպես կմեղմացնես մարդկային հետաքրքրասիրությունը, այդպես կնայես հեղեղի սահմանված հոսքի մեջ, քանզի մարդկային մտքից վեր աշխարհի միտքն է ընթանում":



- - - - - - -



*124.* 


Երբ աշակերտը զրկվում է Ուսուցչից, նա պետք է վերադարձնի Նրան մատանին, որը ստացել է Նրանից: Պետք չէ այդ դեպքը բացառություն համարել: Համակավածության կարմայի պատճառը կամ ոգու սնանկությունը հեշտորեն կարող է սահման գծել աշակերտի և Ուսուցչի միջև: Հեռացվածի ինքնուրույն աշխատանքը կարող է նրան հետ բերել ճանապարհի դադարեցրած կետին: Աշակերտը պետք է հասկանա շտապելու երևույթը և վերադառնա աշխատանքին:



- - - - - - -



*125.* 


Բաց, պատրաստ թոթափել հին աշխարհի ցնցոտիները, ձգտելով դեպի նոր գիտակցություն, բաղձալով իմացություն, անվեհեր, ճշմարիտ, նվիրյալ, արթուն դետքի ժամին, ջանացող, նպատակասլաց, զգոն է մոտենում աշակերտն Ուսուցչին: Նա գտել է վստահության ճանապարհը: Ցնորքը չի հրապուրում նրան: Գայթակղությունը չի վախեցնում նրան: Երկրի ընդերքում գտնվել է հեռավոր աշխարհների քարը: Կյանքը զարդարված է, և հաստատված է հմտությունը, և ոչնչացված են ավելորդ խոսքերը: "Ուսուցիչ, ինձ բախտ վիճակվեց տանել շոգի նետերը և ինձ բախտ վիճակվեց տանել ցրտի սարսափը: Վերջացել են երկրային ուժերս, բայց բաց է իմ ականջը: Եվ Լույսի մարմինը պատրաստ է վերստին դողալ Քո կանչից: Եվ ձեռքերս պատրաստ են ամենածանր քարերը բերել Տաճարի համար: Գիտեմ երեք Անուն, գիտեմ դեմքը Քողարկողի Անունը*, իմ ուժը նորից կուտակվում է": Այսպես դիմեց աշակերտն Ուսուցչին:


- - - - - - -
* _Գիտեմ երեք Անուն, գիտեմ դեմքը Քողարկողի Անունը_ - _Աում, Թաթ, Սաթ, Աում_ - Բարձրագույն Բացարձակ Ճշմարտությունը մատնանշող պայմանանշանները: Բայց երբ նպատակը դառնում է Բարձրյալը՝ աում, թաթ, սաթ, Աստծո Գերագուն Անձը, Մշտնջենական Արարիչը, - այդ բառերը դառնում են հոգևոր ինքնակատարելագործման միջոց:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*126.* 


Մարդկության դժբախտությունները տեղի են ունենում բարի և չար նշանակությունների թելերը գիտակցելու անկարողությունից: Մարդկությունը, նախ և առաջ, նշանները կիրառում է իր ապագայի հանդեպ, նա, նախ և առաջ, մտածում է իր միջով և լույսն էլ ավարտում է իրենով: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք նման չափանիշների ներքո ճիշտ պատկերացում ունենալ: Այդ կապվածության գլխավոր և սարսափելի հետևանքն է այն, որ լավ և օգտակար շատ բաներ վնասակարի հետ միևնույն շարքին են կանգնում: Անհամար են օրինակները, երբ ապագայի համար ստացած ցուցմունքը կիրառվում է մոտակա ժամի հանդեպ և կորցնում է իր օգտակար նշանակությունը: Երբեմն ամբողջ ժողովուրդների  ճակատագիրը   ներդրվում  է  հասարակ  բանաձևի  մեջ,   բայց մարդը ցանկանում է մի ամբողջ կոլեկտիվի իմաստն ինքն անձամբ կուլ տալ, և պատրաստի բանաձևը դառնում է մասնատված, ինչպես կոպիտ ձեռքի տակ կոտրվում է արձանը: Ինքնասահմանափակվածության այդ կոպտությունն արժեքավոր հնարավորությունների քայքայման առավել վնասակար էլեմենտը կլինի:
Լուսավոր աշխարհների թելերը կիրառվում են տնային կցակապերի վերաբերյալ, այնինչ համաշխարհային խնդիրների համակցություններն ամենևին էլ հաճախ չէ, որ ձևավորվում են: Հետևաբար զգուշորեն, համապարփակ մոտեցեք համաշխարհային խնդիրներին: Արհավիրքների խոռոչների միջով զգացեք երկրի ցնցումները, բայց միևնույն ժայռի վրայով բարձացեք համաշխարհային ըմբռնումների ոլորտ:
Վա՜յ աշխարհի սերմերը սեփական այգում ցանողին, բայց ուրախություն ըմբռնման ամեն սերմ Ընդհանուր Բարիքի համար նվիրաբերողին: Սա հրահանգ է դեպի համաշխարհային խնդիրները եկողների համար:



- - - - - - -



*127.* 


Էներգիան և կամքը՝ կարմայի տիրակալներն են: Սեփական անձից հրաժարվողը, դեպի ընդհանուր բարիք ձգտողը, ճակատամարտում նվիրվածը, գործելու ժամին ուրախը մի պահ Արքատի պայծառացում է ձեռք բերում, ինչը նրան սեփական կարմայի տիրակալ է դարձնում: Գիտակցումը կարելի է հասկանալ որպես զգացմունքագիտություն: Իհարկե, զգացմունքագիտությունն այդ կարող է փախչել կամ բնավ չստեղծվել: Ոգու այդ ասուպները թափառում են տարածության մեջ, տանելով իրենց հետ անգիտակից մարդկության երջանիկ հնարավորությունները: Արքատի գիտակցությունն առավելություն է տալիս, բայց պատասխանատվությունն էլ մեծ է: Արդյո՞ք շատերը կարող են զգալ պատասխանատվության ուրախությունը: Պատասխանատվության ժամին պետք է արիություն ունենալ ճանաչել քեզ որպես առանց որևէ օգնության մենամարտը վարող Արքատ, քո ըմբռնումն ու կամքը հակադրելով տարերքների գրոհին:
Տգետի համար տարերքների հետ հանդիպումն ընդամենը հեքիաթ է, բայց դուք արդեն գիտեք, թե որքան հաճախ են տարերքները ներգրավվում դեպի մարդկանց իրական կյանք: Ուսմունքը ոչ թե մեկ անգամ է ցույց տվել ֆիզիկական երևույթների ազդեցությունը մարդկային օրգանիզմի վիճակի վրա: Էներգիան կստեղծի տարերքների համաձայնեցումը մարդկային օրգանիզմի լարման հետ: Փորձից և գոյության ֆենոմենների հանդեպ ուշադրությունից է ծնվում կամքը: Այդպես անառիկ կարման կարող է ենթակա լինել մարդու ազդեցությանը:

----------

Varzor (10.08.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*128.* 


Մեզ մոտ վարվում են զրույցներ ապագայի մասին, ընդ որում թույլատրվում է բերել ամենալայն տեսություններ, ամրապնդելով դրանք փաստերով և նմանօրինակներով: Նախիմացության նման խաղը լավագույն հանգիստն է, այն արթնացնում է քնած կենտրոնները և ծնում է նոր մտքեր: Մեր Ուսմունքը ստեղծված է փորձից և նախատեսությունից: Հետևաբար խորհուրդ տվեք ձեր մտերիմներին մտածել ապագայի մասին: Անիմաստ է մտածել, հաջո՞ղ, թե անհաջող է ներկա պահը, - միայն տեղափոխելով փաստն ապագա, գտնում ենք նրա արժեքը: Այդպես է կառուցվում ապագայի իրականությունը:
Մենք անհիմն ցնորքների թշնամիներն ենք, բայց ողջունում ենք ամեն նպատակահարմար նախիմացություն: Եթե տեսությունների էլեմենտները կարող են ապացուցվել և կամքը կարող է միաձուլել նրանց, ուրեմն կարելի է պնդել ծրագրի հաստատման վրա: Տեսության անպիտանելիությունն ու  փխրունությունը մեր մեջ է ընկած: Քայքայման սարսափը բխում է գիտակցության և ըմբռնման անհամատեղելիությունից: Ըմբռնման տրամաբանությունը դեռ փորում է հիմքերը, այն ժամանակ երբ գիտակցությունն արդեն հաղթանակն է տոնում: Եթե ակնհայտության ըմբռնումը հասկանա իր վիճակն իրականության գիտակցման առջև, այդ ժամանակ որոշումն անվիճարկելիություն  կդառնա: Այդպես մտածեք ապագայի մասին, այդպես անապատի կենտրոնում բարձրացրեք իմացության պատերը: Դուք գիտեք, որ այդ պատերի յուրաքանչյուր քար անպայմանորեն օգտակար է: Անպայմանականության չափանիշը կխոչընդոտի իմացության թշնամիների հարձակումները: Հաշվեք ամեն ժամ, երբ կերտում եք ապագան: Մարդկության գլխավոր ուժերը ծնվում են նախիմացությունից: Որտեղից արիությու՞ն: Որտեղից ձգտու՞մ: Որտեղից հաղթահարու՞մ:



- - - - - - -



*129.* 


Դավաճանությունը պետք է նախատեսված լինի: Դավաճանության ամեն ակնարկ պետք է բացահայտվի: Եթե գունավոր է վախը, ուրեմն դավաճանությունն առավել է գունավոր: Սրատե՛ս լինենք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*130.* 


Ասացեք նրան. "Նույնիսկ  մեծագույն ցնցումների և վրդովմունքների մեջ հարկ է ոգու հանգստություն պահպանել": Կպարասխանի. "Նոր չէ ձեր Ճշմարտությունը: Ինչի՞ս է պետք լարել իմ ոգու հանգստությունը, երբ մարմինս ցնցվում է լարվածությունից": Ասացեք նրան. "Դա կատարելագործվելու օրենքն է": Կպատասխանի. "Դա էլ նորություն չէ: Ո՞րն է կատարելագործման առավելությունը": Ասացեք. "Հանգստության մեջ վարժվելը տանում է դեպի մարմնի տարբեր վիճակներին տիրապետելը: Մարմինը փոխելու ժամանակ կատարելագործում չփնտրող ոգին սուզվում է անտարբեր վիճակի մեջ և հետո թափառում է, տանջվելով չգիտակցված հիշողություններով: Ընդ որում ցածրմարմնային հիշողությունները խեղդում են նրան անհուսալիության մեջ:
Մարմինը փոխելիս անհրաժեշտ է խուսափել անտարբերությունից: Նպատակների կատարելագործումը հանգստություն կտա անցնել մի մարմնից մյուսը: Այդ դեպքում հասանելի է դառնում Արքատի որակը, որը երբեք չի ընդհատում գիտակցության հոսքը և անընդմեջ ձգտում է դեպի ապագա":
Զրուցակցին ասեք՝ ոգու կատարելագործման հավերժական Ամրիտան պատրաստել կարելի է միայն փորձի միջոցով: Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք փորձարկողը քնել անհետաձգելի փորձի ժամանակ: Նմանապես նաև Մենք, գիտակցությամբ արթուններս, կմիացնենք կյանքերն անքակտելի ժանյակի մեջ: Ինչ-որ մեկին այդ լույսը վերացականություն կթվա, բայց Մենք գիտենք կատարելագործման ամբողջ գործնական իրականությունը:
Նմանապես պետք է գիտակցել Արքատի ուրիշ որակն էլ: Կյանքի որոշ ժամանակաշրջաններ պետք է կարողանալ անցնել աննկատելի օտար աչքերի համար: Չափազանց ուշադրության նետերը ոչնչացնում են ծիրանու պաշտպանական ցանցը: Այդ փորձը շուտով հնարավոր կլինի ցուցադրել էկրանի վրա: Մինչև վերջերս անհասանելի Արքատի հասկացությունը չենք խուսափում դնել գիտական փորձի կողքին: Այդպես կարելի է կամուրջ կոփել դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ և գտնել կյանք այնտես, որտեղ ինչ-որ մահ է ենթադրվում:
- - - - - - - -

* _Ծիրանին՝_ հրեղեն էներգիայի գույնն է: Օտար ուշադրության մղանցքները հափշտակում են հրեղեն էներգիան: Միայն մարդկային ինքնությունը կարող է ցանկանալ համբավ և շրջապատողների ուշադրության ներգրավում, բայց էներգետիկական տեսանկյունից դա շատ վտանգավոր վիճակ է՝ շատ էներգետիկական կապակցություններ, ճեղքելով պաշտպանությունը, մաշեցնում են մարմինն ու հափշտակում են նրա էներգիան: Իրենց առաքելությունն իրականացնելու համար Բարձր Հոգիները երբեմն ստիպված են իրենց վրա բեռնել համբավի ծանրությունը, բայց նույնիսկ նրանք կարող են ծանր տառապանքներ կրել մարդկային ժլատ ուշադրության պատճառով: Պատմությունից գիտենք Ռամաքրիշնայի օրինակը, որին հիվանդության հասցրեցին երկրպագուների կրքերը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*131.* 


Ֆիզիկական ու քիմիական երևույթները, նրբագույն էներգիաների այլ դրսևորումների իրենց դիպչելու դեպքում, մարդկության վրա ազդեցության հզոր գործոն են կազմում: Եթե հեռավոր մոլորակի ճառագայթի քիմիզմը ճնշում է մարդկային օրգանիզմը, ուրեմն մեր երկրի ճառագայթումների մոտակա համադրությունները, տիեզերական կազմությունների անհամար ազդեցությունների ներքո, մարդկության ձգտումների լծակը կդառնան: Մարդկային հանկարծաշրջումների օրենքները չեն կարող հիմնավորվել ակնհայտության էլեմենտների բաշխման տրամաբանությամբ: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն առանց շրջապատող բոլոր պրոցեսներն ուսումնասիրելու կարելի է բացել մտածող ապարատի հանգույցները: Ինչ-որ տեղ բռնկվեցին վարդագույն ճառագայթներ և հանգչեց մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի պատրաստի ապստամբությունը: Ինչ-որ տեղ փոխվեցին օվկիանոսային հոսանքները և համաշխարհային առևտրի փոփոխություն կատարվեց: Սրանք կոպիտ, ակնհայտ օրինակներ են: Բայց որքա՜ն նրբագույն պատճառներ ու հետևանքներ են լցնում տարածությունը և ակոսում են մարդկության շերտե՛րը:
Մարդկանց ճակատագրեր որոշող, մտի՛ր լաբորատորիաներն ու բարձրացի՛ր աստղադիտարանները, եթե նույնիսկ անմիջապես չգտնես համանմանություններ հասարակական խնդիրների հետ, քո հարցախույզ միտքը միևնույն է, կորսա իրականության ապարատի բարդությունը: Այն կորսա մարդկության բարեշրջվող ճակատագրերի անբաժանելիությունը տիեզերական պրոցեսներից: Այդ պատճառով առանց նախախնամությունների իրական իմացությունը հավատարիմ ուղեկցող կլինի դեպի ապագա: Իսկ ով մարդկային հասարակության մասին գիտությունը կտրի համաշխարհային պրոցեսներից, նա կկտրի իր ոտքերը և կմատնի իրեն անդամալույծի ճակատագրի:



- - - - - - -



*132.* 


Սարսափելի հիվանդություններ են՝ ինքնահավանությունն ու կասկածամտությունը: Առաջինը ծնում է տգիտություն ու բթամտություն, իսկ երկրորդից են բխում սուտն ու դավաճանությունը: Ուշադրությամբ պետք է քննել աշխատակիցների մղումները: Վահանը պաշտպանում է նրանց, ով պայծառացման ազնվությամբ ի վիճակի է ծածկել մթի գալարները:
Պարզամիտը չէ ժողովրդական հեքիաթների երջանիկը, այլ արթուն և նախատեսող զինվորը, - այդպիսին է ընթացիկ ժամանակաշրջանի պատկերը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*133.* 


Հարցրեք՝ իմացության քանի՞ ոլորտներ կարող է պարունակել մարդը լճացման հոգսերը վերացնելու համար: Իհարկե, ոլորտների եռյակը չի ծանրաբեռնի մտքերի հոսքը: Գոյության հիմքերի բարոյականությունը, անցյալ մարմնավորումների ոլորտը և տեսանելի բնության էլեմենտների վրա դիտարկումների մասը կարող են գիտակցությունը մաքրող, չհոգնեցնող եռյակ կազմել:



- - - - - - -



*134.* 


Ինչու՞ Մեր Համայնքը կարող է հեշտորեն խուսափել դժգոհությունից: Չգերագնահատենք գիտակցության որակը, պատճառն այնուամենայնիվ մնում է աշխատանքի հագեցվածությունը: Աշխատանքի և պրանայից օգտվելու  մեջ է ընկած մարդկանց խմբերի համատեղ գոյատևման հնարավորության գաղտնիքը: Այդպիսի համագործակցությունը հնարավոր է, և Մեր հետազոտողները չպետք է շփոթվեն մասնակիցների բնավորությունների բազմազանությունից: Աշխատանքի բավարար քանակը և բնությունից օգտվելն աշխատանքային փեթակին ճիշտ ուղղություն կտան:



- - - - - - -



*135.* 


Կարելի է ուրախանալ, երբ ընթանում են մեծ իրադարձությունների ժամկետները: Ոչ մի ավերումներ չեն խախտի նոր տիեզերական զուգորդությունների աճի իրականության գիտակցումը: Այդպիսի զուգորդությունները պետք է մեզ լցնեն ուրախությամբ: Եթե մենք դրանք գիտակցում ենք, նշանակում է, մենք էլ մասնակից ենք, իսկ ամեն, նույնիսկ մասնակիորեն գիտակցված մասնակցություն տիեզերական ընթացքի մեջ արդեն իսկ ոգու մեծ հաղթանակ է: Ձգտումը դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ՝ իր միջմոլորակային փորձերը վերհիշած մարդկային ոգու բնական ուղղությունն է:
Անհրաժեշտ է մարդկությանն ուղղորդել դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ տանող ճանապարհները: Այդպիսի ուղղորությունը տգիտության բոլոր ծաղրանքների միջով կարող է անց կացնել մինչև իսկական իրականություն: Հեռավոր աշխարհների երևույթը կփոխակերպի կյանքը մոլորակների կեղևի վրա: Նախատեսված իրականությունը հոսք կտա մանր մտքերի լճացմանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*136.* 


Հաճախ մարդիկ հանձնում են իրենց չարաճճի ձիու կամքին, չնայած յուրաքանչյուր չնչին մժղուկ կարող է կենդանուն կատաղության հասցնել: Հաճախ մարդիկ փորձում են նավարկել դյուրաբեկ նավակով, չնայած ամեն քար վախճան է սպառնում: Հաճախ մարդիկ նստում են տան գերանների տակ, չնայած հողի փոքրագույն տատանումը կարող է խորտակել դրանք: Այդ ամենն, անշուշտ, հայտնի է, և սակայն մարդիկ փորձում են խուսափել վտանգից, ասես թե վտանգը մարմնավորված գոյության ուղեկիցը չէ: Երջանկություն է, երբ մարդիկ անցնում են անդունդի վրայով առանց այն նկատելու: Բայց եթե տեսողությունը բավականաչափ զարգացած է, ուրեմն կյանքի ուղեկիցը նկատում է բոլոր տիեզերական անհարթությունները: Նա ստիպված է ցավալիորեն տանջվել ճանապարհի անանցանելիության ակներևությունից:
Բայց և այնպես ի՞նչը կարող է նրան ուժ և ավյուն տալ անցնել փլուզվող հաստատության ծերպերի միջով: Իհարկե, միայն անցման ժամի հարաբերակցման գիտակցումն ապագայի հետ, որն անխուսափելիորեն պետք է ստեղծվի: 



- - - - - - -



*137.* 


Մարդիկ չեն ցանկանում հասկանալ ուժերը բազմապատկող խմբակային գործողությունը: Տասներկուսանիստը (դոդեկահեդրոն) ամենակատարյալ կազմություններից մեկն է, այդպիսի հարաշարժ ուժը կարող է հակազդել շատ ճնշումների: Տասներկու մարդուց բաղկացած հետևողականորեն սերտակցված խումբը կարող է, հիրավի, տիրապետել նույնիսկ համաշխարհային երևույթների: Նաև պետք է հասկանալ, որ խմբի լայնացումը կարող է թուլացնել նրան, խախտելով կառուցվածքի դինամիկան: Հետևաբար կարելի է նկատել փոքր խմբերի Մեր կառույցները: Իհարկե, տարբեր կարմայական պայմաններ կարող են ներգրավել տարբեր կարմայական էլեմենտներ: Բռնի կերպով վտարել նրանց չի կարելի, բայց կարելի է արագորեն հաղթահարել: Խմբի ամեն զարգացած աշակերտի պարտականությունն է գիտակցել անկոչ հյուրերին և լարել կամքը նրանց կյանքի հետ հարցերը վերջացնելու համար: Երբեմն նույնիսկ ոչ վատ մղումներն արժանապատիվ անձին են կապում անպետք էլեմենտներ, ինչպես նավն է ծանրաբեռնվում անպետք բեռով: Բայց նավավարը պետք է պարզաբանի բեռի որակը և զատի անպետքը:
Հատկապես խուսափեք խոստումներից: Այդ խոստումները, խեցիների նման, պատում են նավը: Արժանիին տվեք արժանին, բայց խոստումներով նրան մի ծանրաբեռնեք: Սերտակցված խումբը պետք է ազատ լինի փոխադարձ խոստումներից: Միայն ապագա շինարարության գիտակցությունը կարող է հարազատության նպատակը լինել: Խոսքս ոչ թե մոգական խմբերի, այլ իրական խմբակային ազդեցության մասին է:

----------

Varzor (16.08.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*138.* 


Ճշմարիտ եք ըմբոստանում կյանքի կեղտը ցանելու դեմ, ճշմարիտ, կենդանիներն ավելի մաքուր են վարվում, քանզի նրանց երևակայությունը պղծված չէ: Առանց որևէ վախի պետք է ոչնչացնել երիտասարդների աչքերն աղբոտելու զզվելի սովորույթը:



- - - - - - -



*139.* 


Բրահմավիդիայի* հուրը նկատվում է միայն աչքերում: Խոսքը չի արտահայտում այն, և նկարն էլ չի արտահայտում այն, քանզի նրա կրակն այն մտքի մեջ է, որը մարմնական թաղանթի միջոցով չի արտահայտվում: Միայն աչքերի հայելին է արտացոլում բարձրագույն մտքի կայծերը: Այդ աչքերը կտարանջատեն տիեզերական ճառագայթների կայծերը, որոնք կոպիտ տեսողությունն ուղղակի արևի լույս կանվանի:
Անզեն աչքով տիեզերական ճառագայթը Փոհաթի** կայծերի բաղդատելու համար Բրահմավիդիայի հուրն է հարկավոր: Մարդկային խոսքն անկարող է արտահայտել Բրահմավիդիայի էությունը: Կարելի է մասնակիորեն ներթափանցել նրա մեջ հոգևոր տեսողությամբ, բացահայտելով ճառագայթների բաղդատումը փակ աչքերով: Բայց Բրահմավիդիայի հրի աճը հնարավորություն կտա բացահայտորեն տեսնել ճառագայթների այն բաղադրամասերը, որոնք անհասանելի են մեխանիկական ապարատներին: Այդ հնարավորությունն արդեն վերաբերվում է հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ շփման ոլորտին: Բռնկվում է այն նույնքան անսպասելիորեն, որքան գիտակցության ամեն պայծառացում, և չի ենթարկվում բռնի զարգացման, և գալիս է օրգանիզմի զգոնության զարգացման ժամին: Ուսուցիչը չի կարող հրահրել այդ հնարավորությունը, բայց ուրախ է, երբ աշախերտի տեսողությունը մթից շուռ է գալիս լույսի վրա: 
Նույնը տեղի է ունենում նաև հեռավոր աշխարհների ձայների հետ: Սկզբում նրանք անվիճարկելի են դառնում գիտակցության մեջ, իսկ հետո, անսպասելիորեն, բաց և ցնծացող ականջով թռչում են ներս: Նրանք, ովքեր պայծառացումը չեն հասկանում, չեն հասկանա, թե ինչի մասին եմ խոսում:



- - - - - - -



*140.* 


Ամենից վատ են մարդիկ, որոնք չեն կարողանում հավատալ և չեն ճանաչում վստահության ուժը, - անցողի՜կ ստվերներ:

- - - - - - -
*  _Բրահմավիդիա_ - Արևելքի սրբազան էզոթերիկական գիտությունը երկու Բրահմանների (Աբսոլյուտի սկզբունքների) և նրանց ներքին բնույթի մասին:
** _Փոհաթ (Ֆոհաթ)_ - Տիեզերական էլեկտրականության էությունը: Մշտնջենական լույսի տիբեթյան թաքնագիտական տերմինը, իսկ դրսևորված տիեզերքում՝ հավերժ ներկա էլեկտրական էներգիայի և անընդմեջ գործող ավերիչ ու ստեղծարար ուժի անվանումը: Էզոթերիկական Փոհաթը նաև համաշխարհային շարժիչ Կենսական Ուժն է, միաժամանակ և շարժող, և շարժվող:

----------

Varzor (17.08.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*141.* 


Մենք չենք լքում Մեր եղբայրակիցներին: Մենք ծանրութեթև ենք անում հաջող հնարավորությունները և հակադրում ենք դրանք իրենց ակնհայտությանը: Սերմանողը կարող է փոխել արտն առանց իր օգտակարությունը կորցնելու: Այդպես էլ Մեր եղբայրակիցները կարող են փոխել աշխատանքի դաշտը, երբ գիտեն, որ մտերիմներն անխոնջ հետևում են իրենց ստեղծագործական աշխատանքին ու ոգու նկրտումներին: Իսկական համագործակցության դեպքում ամեն եղբայրակից պետք է գիտենա, որ իր համար լավագույն հնարավորություններն են ընտրվում: Այդ իմացությունը պետք է նրան հենարան հանդիսանա բոլոր դժվարություններում՝ դա Համայնքի պարտականությունն է:
Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք մարմնավորվածը գիտենալ միայնակ, թե երբ է սկսել և ավարտել ինչ-որ բան: Մարմնական թաղանթի մեջ անհնար է գիտենալ սեփական անձի մասին: Շատ գոյատևումներ հյուսում են գիտակցության միևնույն շերտագիծը, և հավատարիմ Եղբայրակիցներին է պետք թողնել հիմնել այն ժամը, թե երբ է ջրաշուշանը բացվել: Նրանք կարող են որոշել գործի դրված նպատակահարմարությունը, - թե՛ նրանց կամքի մեջ, և թե՛ վստահության խորքում է ընկած կարմայի հաղթանակներից մեկը:



- - - - - - -



*142.* 


Վերցնենք գազանի օրինակը, երբ մի արյունով սնուցված տարբեր օրգանիզմները պետք է բաժանվեն, - այդ պրոցեսը միշտ անկատարյալության զգացմունք է հրահրում: Այդ փոքրիկ գազաններն այնքան անգիտակցաբար են շփվում բնության ուժերի հետ, որ միայն կարեկցանքն է ուշադրություն դարձնում նրանց վրա: Բայց անցնում է ժամանակ, և նրանք փոխակերպվում են ուժեղ ոհմակի, ճիշտ է, նրանք գզվռտվում են իրար մեջ, բայց թշնամու վրա հարձակվում են համերաշխաբար: Ստեղցծվել է նոր էներգիա, չնայած սկզբի չնչինությանը:
Շինարարական օրինակ վերցնենք: Նոր տուն կառուցելու համար փլում են հին կառույցը: Հին բներից հանած ամեն քար, ամեն գերան աղաղակում է կատարվածի անարդարության մասին: Բայց մասնատումը տեղի է ունեցել, և բռնկվել է նոր էներգիան: Ավերիչ Կալին* Արարիչ Մայր է դարձել: Շինության ավերակներից նոր կառույց է հառնում: Նոր էներգիան սնում է Տարածությանը: Նման հասարակ օրինակներով պետք  է  հիշեցնել  էներգիայի  վերականգնման անհրաժեշտության մասին: 
Եթե Մեզ ասեն հազարամյակների ընթացքում անփոփոխ գոյատևելու ընդունակ մարմնի մասին, Մենք, նախ և առաջ, կցավանք այդպիսի գյուտի շուրջ գտնվող էներգիայի պարույրի անշարժության մասին: Այդ պատճառով մեծ գործունեությունը միշտ Մեր ուրախությունն է լինելու: Ավերումն անվանում ենք արարում, եթե կա գիտակցություն ապագայի մասին: Էներգիայի հոսք ստեղծելը տիեզերական հոսանքները հասկանալու սկիզբն է: Հետևաբար մտածեք շարժում դրսևորելու մասին, ինպես մտքում, այնպես էլ գործողություններում: Բոլորը լսել են Նոր դարաշրջանի գալու մասին, կարո՞ղ է արդյոք նորը գալ առանց շարժման:
Կարելի է ողջունել յուրաքանչյուր կույր նորածնի, քան նույն բանը կրկնող զառամյալ թութակին: Համեմատեք մարդկությանը կյանքի Ուսմունքներ տվող հոսանքը: Նրանցից ամեն մեկը, ձեռք չտալով նախկինին, իմացության նոր դարպասներ է բացում: Կյանքի գործունեությունը դրոշմված է ամեն տվյալ Ուսմունքի վրա, հետևաբար նրանց ուսումնասիրել է պետք ոչ թե ծանոթանալու, այլ կյանքում կիրառելու համար: Միայն այդ ճանապարհով էներգիայի հոսանք կստեղծեք: 

- - - - - - -
* _Կալի_ - Շիվայի կին Պարվատիի անուններից մեկը: Կալիի կերպարի մեջ մարմնավորված են աստվածուհու առավել ահեղ բհութագրերը: Այդ պատճառով նա սովորաբար պատկերվում է զայրացած, սարսափելի տեսքով: Եվ սակայն, Կալին ընդունակ է փոխել իր ֆունկցիաները և կործանումը փոխակերպել առավել բարձր մակարդակի արարման:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*143.* 


Գիտենք ամբողջ պետությունների փոխակերպումը ծրագրի շարժունակությունը պահպանելու միջոցով: Բերդը պաշարողները նոր ուժ կուտակելու համար ժամանակավորապես նահանջում են, իսկ հետո նրանց ճամբարը մի ահեղ ամրոց է դառնում, որն իր տեսքով միայն ճնշում է անառիկ թվացող ամրությանը: Միակողմանի էներգիայի անխոհեմության դեպքում կզոհաբերվեր մի ամբողջ բանակ, բայց գործողության նոր հոսանքի ստեղծումը ստեղծեց նոր ամրություն:
Իմացության ամրոցի ստեղծումը հաղթանակ է:



- - - - - - -



*144.* 


Հոգևորով լի անոթ՝ այսպես ենք անվանում մարդկանց, որոնք հիմնվելով անցած կյանքերի վրա, սխրանքի վճռականության մեջ լայնացնում են իրենց գիտակցությունը և մուտք են գործում բարեշրջման հիմքերի ըմբռնման մեջ: Եթե այս համեմատությունն ինչ-որ մեկին անհաջող կթվա, ուրեմն կարելի՞ է արդյոք անձնանվերին Լեյդենյան անոթ* անվանել: Հենց այդպես է կուտակվում ներքին էներգիան և իր ժամին հետևում է պարպումը: Եվ ծանր է լարումը, երբ ներուժը պատրաստ է, իսկ ժամկետը դեռևս չի եկել: Ծանր է այն պատճառով, որ զգայուն ապարատն ընկալում է Սկզբնական Նյութի առավել վտանգավոր մասերը:
Ինչպես հայտնի է, Սկզբնական Նյութն ինքը՝ Materia Matrix (Նյութ-Դրոշմամայրը), լիցքավորված ներքին ոլորտների հողմերի հետևանքով մինչև երկրի ոլորտ չի թափանցում, բայց այսպես կոչված Փոհաթը, որ Սկզբնական Նյութի մարմնավորումն է, կայծերի վիճակում կարող է հասնել երկրի մակերևույթին, և նույնիսկ կարող է տեսանելի լինել որոշակի տեսողության, երբ արևի ճառագայթը ճեղքում է մոլորակի քիմիական ճառագայթը, ներկելով կայծերն ըստ ճառագայթի քիմիական բաղադրության:
Փոհաթից բացի, երկրի մակերևույթին են հասնում նաև Լուսատու Նյութի՝ Materia Lucida, - արտահոսումները: Որոշակի տեսողության համար այն կներկայանա որպես լույսային հոսանքներ և բծեր տարածության մեջ: Այս քիմիական երևույթները կարող են ընկալվել որպես աչքի առանձնահատկություն կամ նույնիսկ տեսողության թերություն, բայց գիտելիքը ցույց կտա, թե որքան խորը նշանակություն ունեն դրանք օրգանիզմի համար:
Մի կողմից, Փոհաթի գիտակցված կայծերի ազդեցությունը և Լուսատու Նյութի հոսանքները բարերար են, նրանք լցնում են ոգին բարեշրջման անհրաժեշտության գիտակցությամբ, մյուս կողմից, նրանք կարող են տալ այրվածքներ և սպառնալ կենրտոնների բռնկմանը, քանի որ իրենք հրեղեն տարերքի մասերն են: Հրեղեն տարերքի երևույթները կարելի է համեմատել էլեկտրականության առավել լարված գույնի հետ, բայց էլեկտրականության գունային սպեկտրը սահմանափակ է, այն ժամանակ երբ Փոհաթի քիմիական լույսային կայծերի բազմազանությունը գերազանցում է ցանկացած երևակայություն: Փոհաթի լույսի տեսակը համարժեք է թանկարժեք բյուրեղներին: Սնելով հոգեկան էներգիան, Փոհաթը ճանապարհ է հարթում դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ, այն ժամանակ երբ Լուսատու Նյութը գործում է գիտակցության ամրապնդումը: Մեկն ամրապնդում է, մյուսը հրում է դեպի կատարելագործման անհատակ անդունդը:
Սրանք մեծ Աումի** սքանչելի նվերներն են:


- - - - - - -
*   _Լեյդենյան անոթ_  - էլեկտրական էներգիայի առաջին պարզունակ կուտակիչներից մեկը, որ հայտնագործվել է 1745 թվականին Լեյդեն քաղաքում:
** _Աում(Սոհմ) _ - [COLOR="#000000"]"Աում բառի բազմաթիվ սահմանումների հետ մեկտեղ հիշեցնենք, որ Ա - Միտքն է, Հիմքը;Ու - Լույսն է, Սկիզբը; և Մ - Գաղտնիքն  է, Սրբազանը" ("Հրեղեն Հոգու" "Աում" գրքից):
Որպես "Սոհմ" ունի նույն նշանակությունը, ինչ "Ամեն" բառը, այսինքն իր մեջ պարունակում է ամբողջական կյանքի գաղափարը, սկսած ծննդից մինչև մահ: Առաջին հնչյունը՝ "Սո", - արտասանում է նորածինը, որից հետո նոր սկսում է շնչել, իսկ երկրորդ հնչյունը՝ "Հմ", - արտասանում է մահամերձը, որից հետո դադարում է շնչել (Թարգմ.):

----------


## Sambitbaba

*145.* 


Սկզբում ձեզ տրվել են կոպիտ նութական օրենքները: Դուք մասնակից եք եղել օդ բարձրանալուն, ձեր առջև կատարվել են առարկաների նյութականացման և առաքման փորձեր՝ այդ ամենը ոչ թե հրապուրելու, այլ խստապահանջ իմացության համար: Հետո ձեզ ներկայացվել է աստրալ աշխարհը, բայց ոչ թե նրա մեջ ներթափանցելու համար:  Լայնացնելով գիտակցությունը, դուք հնարավորություն ձեռք բերեցիք ճանաչել աուրաներն ու վերամարմնավորումների դեմքերը: Ավարտելով կիսանյութական աշխարհի հետ, մենք անցանք տիեզերական պայծառատեսությանն ու պայծառալսությանը: Օգտվելով քույր Ուրուսվատիի (Ելենա Ռերիխ) բաց կենտրոններից, կարելի էր ցույց տալ տարբեր որակների ճառագայթներ և տարբեր էությունների կառուցվածքներ: Այդպես մենք մոտեցանք հեռավոր աշխարհների գիտակցմանը, ինչը մոտ է կրակի տարերքներին և այդ պատճառով վտանգավոր է: Եվ ուրեմն պահանջվեց ցրտի անհրաժեշտ ռեժիմ, և հետևանքները փայլուն էին: Առանց օրգանիզմի առանձնահատուկ ցնցումների հաջողվեց ցույց տալ Փոհաթի մարմնավորումը, այլ կերպ ասած, ստացվեց այսպես կոչված պրիզմայական տեսողություն:
Ինչու՞ է կարևոր զգալ Փոհաթի երևույթը: Այդ նրբագույն էներգիայի մարմնավորումն ընկած է տիեզերական թանձրույթների հիմքում: Նշանակում է, հենց Փոհաթն է հանդիսանում այն հայրը, որը հրահրում է կազմավորելու նոր տարածական մարմիններ:
Նա, ով պատկանում է հեռավոր աշխարհների ճանաչմանը, կզգա Փոհաթի բյուրեղների ուժն ու գեղեցկությունը: Դա դժվար փորձ է, և Մենք ուրախ ենք Ուրուսվատիի համար, քանզի ֆիզիկական մարմինը հազվադեպ է ընկալում նրբագույն էներգիաները:



- - - - - - -



*146.* 


Ամեն կեղծ մեղադրանք, կասկածանք և պնդում անմիջապես ծանրաբեռնում է հղողին: Խոհեմ չէ հուսալ, որ ստի հետևանքները կարելի է հետաձգել կամ թաքցնել: Հենց այդ հետևանքները, խոստումների նման, սերտաճում են կարմայի մեջ անհապաղ ոչնչացվելու համար:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*147.* 


Հարկ է ամուր գիտակցել տարբերությունը սպասման և մտադրության միջև: Սպասման մեջ միշտ անշարժության ժամ կլինի, այնինչ մտադրությունը միշտ թռիչք է դեպի ապագա: Այդպիսի տարբերությունը կարող է հասկանալ նա, ով չի հանդարտվել իր կյանքի ներկա ընթացքով և մտածում է բազմամոլորակային գոյատևումների անընդմեջ հոսանքի մասին:



- - - - - - -



*148.* 


Դառնանք երկրային իմաստության ու հեռավոր աշխարհների իմաստության հակադրմանը: Իհարկե, եթե ոգին վաղուց նկրտում է դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհների կատարելություն, ուրեմն երկրային կյանքն ընդամենը բեկորների կուտակում կլինի:
Նրբագույն էներգիաների բնագավառում բոլոր փորձերը կարող են տեղի ունենալ երկրից թեթևակիորեն կտրվելու ժամերին: Դա այսպես ասած անզուսպ ձգտում է դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհների իմաստությունը: Երկրային յուրաքանչյուր զգացում չնչին է թվում դեպի Անսահմանություն այդ թռիչքի համեմատ: Բայց երբեմն մենք պետք է ամրապնդենք երկրային իմաստության սյուները: Մենք ուրախ ենք հեռավոր աշխարհների իմաստությանը, և սակայն չպետք է մոռանանք նաև երկրային իմաստության մասին:



- - - - - - -



*149.* 


Այսօր լսեցինք ոլորտների երաժշտությունը, այն տեմպը, որն ամրապնդում է բարեշրջման գիտակցությունը: Հենց այդպես, ոչ թե թեման, այլ ռիթմն է կազմում ոլորտների երաժշտության էությունը: Մաքուր ձայների հենց որակն է մոլորակներն իրար կապող լար հանդիսանում: Այդ ձայները լսելի են բազում հեռավոր աշխարհներում, բայց երկրի վրա նրանց կարելի է լսել միայն բարձունքների վրա և պետք է երաժշտական ականջ ունենալ: Բայց ականջը, որը լսել է ոլորտների երաժշտությունը, պետք է պահպանել քամուց:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*150.* 


Յուրաքանչյուր ոք, ով գոնե մեկ անգամ ափսոսել է Մեր հանձնարարությունների համար ներդրած ջանքերի մասին, անանցանելի խոչընդոտ է ատեղծում իր և Մեր միջև:



- - - - - - -



*151.* 


Իհարկե, Ասիայում պետք է փոխվի վառելանյութի խնդիրը: Պետք է կարողանալ կիրառել հանքային վառելանյութը և նմանապես տարածել ծառատնկությունը: Բայց կապտաթթուն վաղուց թունավորում է Ասիայի ուղեղը: Նույնիսկ բարձունքների վրա էլ վառելանյութի հանքաշերտեր կան: Կորցնելով ուղեղը, ժողովուրդն ալարկոտ պորտաբույծ է դարձել:
Երաշխավորում եմ առողջությունն այնտեղ, որտեղ գիտակցաբար պահպանվում է պրանան: Բարեշրջման երևույթը պետք է անքակտելի լինի ժողովուրդների կյանքի բարելավումից:
Գամփռների մռնչոցն էլ կարող է սիմֆոնիային ռիթմ տալ: Հաճախ գերեզմանային լռությունն ավելի այլանդակ է, քան քամու աղմուկը:



- - - - - - -



*152.* 


Որքան ավելի կատարյալ է ոգին, այնքան ավելի անխուսափելիորեն է նա հասկանում երկրային կյանքի խորին տառապանքը: Այնինչ Ես Ինքս պնդում եմ ձեզ ուրախության մասին: Այդպիսի ուրախություն կարող է լինել հեռավոր աշխարհների գիտակցման մեջ: Վերցնենք հասարակ օրինակ: Գիշերվա մթի մեջ ձեր սայլը շտապում է տուն, շրջապատող վատ եղանակը պետք է որ ձեզ տխրեցնի, բայց ձեր ոգին ցնծում է ուրախությամբ: Որտեղի՞ց այդ ուրախությունը: Միայն գիտակցումից, որ ձեր տունը մոտ է և որ մութն ինքը չի խանգարի տարբերեր ձեր սրտին թանկ էություններին: Շա՞տ բան է նշանակում արդյոք երկրային կյանքի տառապանքը, երբ հեռավոր աշխարհները ձեզ համար իրականությու՜ն են դարձել:
Հասցրեք անմիջապես գիտակցել հեռավոր աշխարհներ տանող ձեր ուղին: Միայն կյանքն ըմբռնելու այդ լայնացումը ձեր ոգուն դրդապատճառ կլինի ուրախության ճանապարհին: Այլ կերպ ինչի՞ն ուրախանալ: Մարմնավորման անխուսափելիությա՞նը: Բայց առանց ապագայի մասին պատկերացման մարմնավորումներն ընդամենը կյանքի պատառիկների անիմաստ էջեր կլինեն: Հիրավի, կենդանական գիտակցությունն ապագայի գիտակցման կարիք չունի, բայց հենց ճանաչման կամքն է դրդում մարդուն դեպի կյանքի հերթափոխների ըմբռնումը: Այդպիսի մտածողությամբ մարդ ուրախության իրավունք է ստանում և ցանկության դեպքում կարող է մոտենալ հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ համագործակցությանը:
Ոչ թե աստղաբաշխորեն, այլ առօրյա կյանքով մարդկությունը կբազմապատկի իր կյանքի հարստությունները և կհամադրի ամեն առանձին  օրվա բազմաթիվ երևույթների համաչափելիությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*153.* 


Յուրաքանչյուր ոք, ով գիտակցել է բարեշրջման հիմքերը, իր վրա պարտավորություն է կրում այդ գիտելիքը փոխանցել մարդկանց որոշակի քանակի: Ընդ որում թե մեծ և թե փոքր հռչակողները ենթարկվում են նույն օրենքին, նրանք պետք է փոխանցեն գիտելիքն առանց որևէ բռնության նրանց ազատության վրա: Բարեշրջման հիմքերը հիմնվել կարող են կամավոր կերպով միայն և կարող են համադրվել մարդկանց կյանքին՝ միայն ապստամբա՛ծ ոգու ձգտմամբ: Բարեշրջման շրջադարձի համար պետք է վերակառուցել ամբողջ կյանքը: Անհասանելի է դա նրան, ով պատրաստ չէ ոգու նվիրատվություն բերել երկրին*: Բայց, դրա հետ մեկտեղ, այդ նվերը նշանակություն ունի երկրային ուղու  ավարտի համար: Վեդանտայի** առավել հին պատգամներից Մենք գիտենք այդ ազատագրող սկզբունքը: Բայց բարեշրջման վերանորոգումից առաջ Մեր պարտականությունն է այդ շարժիչի մասին պնդելը:



- - - - - - -



*154.* 


Հաճախ դուք հարցնում էիք հանուն հեռավոր աշխարհների երկիրը լքած ոգիների մասին: Բայց, տեսնելով մեր մոլորակի հիվանդագին երանգները, դուք հասկացաք նպատակահարմարությունը տեղափոխվել այնտեղ, որտեղ սքանչելի իրականությունն է ապրում: Երկրին պարտքը պետք է վերադարձնել բարեշրջման հիմքերը կառուցելով, դրանում է բարձրագույն համագործակցությունը մարդկության հետ: Բայց ոչ մի ապակե առաստաղ աճող կաղնու ճյուղերի դեմը չի առնի:
Թո՛ղ ամենն, ինչ կարող է աճել, դեպի վեր հառնա:

- - - - - - -
* Երկրի վրա կյանքը վերափոխել կարելի է միայն նրա բնակիչների գիտակցությունը վերափոխելով: Դժվարագույն խնդիր է: Չէ՞ որ գիտենք արդեն, որ ոչինչ այնքան դանդաղորեն չի փոխվում, որքան մարդու գիտակցությունը: Բայց և այնպես, մարդկության գիտակցությունը փոխակերպել կարելի է:  Այդ փոխակերպման առաջին աստիճանն է ինքնության դեմ պայքարը:
"Յուրաքանչյուր մարդու պարտքն է՝ կամովի և գիտակցաբար դուրս ելնել իր ինքնության պարսպից և միանալ մեծ կոլեկտիվի կյանքին և ներդնել նրա մեջ իր լուսավոր մասնիկը, իր նվերն իր մոլորակին, իր տիեզերական տանը, որը կարելի է բարելավել, զարդարել ու դարձնել սքանչելի երկրային մի պարտեզ,  որն ուրախություն ու երջանկություն է տալիս իր բոլոր տնեցիներին: Ամեն ոք իր մտքով կարող է օգնել նոր շինարարությանը, որտեղ էլ նա լինի և ինչ էլ անի: Մեծ մոլորակային փոխակերպումից կողմ մնալ անհնար է, քանզի կարելի է դուրս մնալ կյանքից այն տիեզերանավի,  ինչ է մեր մոլորակը համաշխարհային տարածքում" ("Հրեղեն Յոգայի սահմանները"):
** _Վեդանտա_ - Հնդկաստանում ամենատարածված հոգևոր-փիլիսոփայական հոսանքներից մեկը:

----------

Varzor (23.08.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*155.* 


Պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել միջին ուղեղի վրա: Հատկապես նրա զարգացումն է կյանքում յոգիզմին հասանելու հնարավորություն տալիս: Կյանքում երևույթների կուտակումը ցույց է տալիս, թե կյանքի Յոգան որքան ավելի վեր է իրականությունից դուրս իր վսեմացումից:



- - - - - - -



*156.* 


Ճշմարտության ռիթմը նման է անառիկ բերդի: Ոչ թե բառերի կուտակումը, այլ ձայնի ռիթմն ունի որոշիչ նշանակություն: Ինչի՞ մասին կարելի է հաղթել խոսքերով, եթե ռիթմի կայծակը կարող է ցրիվ տալ ամենավնասակար էություններին: Ինչի՞ մասին կարելի է լցնել նամակները, երբ միտքը գիտակցությունն ակնթարթորեն է ճեղքում: Իհարկե, ուսմունքը մտքի մասին, կամքի ազդեցության մասին մարդիկ արդեն խեղաթյուրել են: Նրանք միտք ունեին մեխանիկական ազդեցության միջոցով փոխակերպել կամքի և մտքի տկարությունը: Ծիծաղելի են արհեստական քնեցումներն ու փայլուն առարկայակերպ բոլոր այդ խաղալիքները: Նույնիսկ հայացքների խաչաձևումը պարտադիր չէ: Բայց նա, ով կյանքում ուսուցանում է իսկական Յոգան, գիտի, որ ճշմարտության կայծակը խոցում և վերակենդանացնում է:
Երբ Մենք խոսում ենք ազնվության անհրաժեշտության մասին, Մենք նկատի չունենք վատթար մարդկանց: Մենք մատնացույց ենք անում անձնական սկզբունքից զուրկ կատարյալ ճշմարտության ուղիղ ճանապարհը: Այդ հնարավորությունը կարելի է գիտակցել ապրումով: Թասի կենտրոնում կուտակված փորձն անդրդվելի իմացություն է տալիս: Թասի կենտրոնը տեղադրված է արյան ամբարին շատ մոտ, քանզի արյունը երկրի վրայով քայլելն է:
Արդ, ճշմարտությունը ոչ թե վերացական պայմանականություն է, այն գիտակցումն է անմիջական փորձի վրա հիմնված տիեզերական օրենքների: Հետևաբար մեր հաշվետարը կարող է սխալվել թվերի մեջ առանց անազնիվ դառնալու, բայց ամենաճշգրիտ երեսպաշտն անգամ ազդեցության ուժ չի ստանա:
Ճշմարիտ է հաղորդակցումը, ներդիտարկումն ու կենտրոնացումը համարել հետամնաց հասկացություններ, քանզի այս հասկացությունները պետք է արտահայտված լինեն գործողություններում: Ամբողջ արհեստական մոգությունն անհրաժեշտ է մոռանալ: 



- - - - - - -



*157.* 


Ազգերի մառախուղն աճում է: Հրեղեն ծաղիկը տեսանելի չէ մոլորակի տարածքի վրա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀՐԵՂԵՆ  ՅՈԳԱՅԻ  ՆՇԱՆՆԵՐԸ"*



*158.* 


Մարդիկ սովորաբար ենթադրում են, որ կատարելության կարող են հասնել բազում միջոցներով: Այդ բազմաթիվ պատրանքներն են հանգստացնում ողորմելի մտածողությունը: Այնինչ, մարդկությունը միայն երկու ճանապարհ ունի: Կամ լարված իմաստությամբ փնտրել Աումի ճանաչումը, կամ գերանի պես պառկել դագաղի մեջ, ենթադրելով, որ ինչ-որ մեկը կամ ինչ-որ բան կկազմակերպի ոգու խանութպանի ճակատագիրը:
Իսկական նկրտումը դեպի բարձրագույն հնարավորություններ պետք է որ լցնի մարդու կյանքի մեծ մասը, ինչպես ամենակենսական և հրապուրիչ զբաղմունք: Բայց ճանաչման լույսը փոխարինվել է կրոնների պայմանական բանաձևերով, և վկայակոչված մտավորական մարդը խոնարհվում է մութ անկյանն ու համայիլներ է կախոտում իր վրա, նույնիսկ չհասկանալով պատկերված խորհուրդը: Կրկնեք սա սովորականության մթի մեջ քնած բոլոր անձանց  համար:
Ոչ մի կես-ճանապարհներ գոյություն չունեն՝ նպատակասլացություն կամ մահվան փայտացում: Ընդ որում նպատակասլացություն, լի տիեզերական գիտակցությունների ուրախությամբ, և սարսափով լեցուն մահվան փայտացում: Կառավարությունները, որոնք ենթադրում են մտադրության աղքատությունը ծածկել սովորականության հաջողության դիմակով, իրենց վրա են վերցնում գերեզմանափորի աշխատանքը: Եվ ուրեմն պետք է նախազգուշացնել երիտասարդությանը կյանքի Յոգայի գալու մասին:
Բոլոր նախկին Յոգաները, որ տրվել են բարձրագույն աղբյուրներից, որպես հիմք ընդունում էին կյանքի որոշակի որակ, իսկ այժմ, երբ վրա է հասնում Մայտրեյայի ժամանակը, ամբողջ կյանքի էության Յոգա է հարկավոր: Պարունակող ամեն ինչ և ոչնչից չխուսափող, հիրավի, ինչպես անստվածաշնչյան լեգենդը չայրվող մանուկների մասին, որոնք արիաբար իրենց տվեցին կրակին և հզորություն ստացան:
Կարող եք առաջարկել Ինձ կյանքի Յոգայի անվանումներ, բայց առավել որոշիչը կլինի Հրեղեն Յոգա անունը: Հենց Կրակի տարերքն է անուն տալիս այդ անձնվեր Յոգային: Այն ժամանակ երբ անցյալ Յոգայի վտանգները փոքրանում են վարժությունների ընթացքում, հրեղեն Յոգայի դեպքում վտանգներն աճում են, քանզի կրակը, որպես կապակցող էլեմենտ, դրսևորվում է ամեն տեղ, բայց նաև նրբագույն էներգիաների իմացություն է տալիս: Կրակը չի տանի կյանքից, և ինքն էլ կհանդիսանա դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ տանող հուսալի ուղեվարը: Քանզի ուրիշ էլ ո՞վ է սնուցում անծայրածիր տարածությունը:
Այսպիսով, ժպտանք հրեղեն կյանքին:

----------

Varzor (26.08.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*159.* 


Ինչու՞ է Յոգան անվանվել հրեղեն: Ուժի դրսևորումը բարելավում է վառ կյանքը և հանգցնում է ամեն չնչին դրսևորում: Կրակի դրսևորումը նյութի պայծառացումն է, այն կերպ ասած, որտեղ կրակը, այնտեղ է նշանը  կատարելագործման:
Մեզ ծանոթ են երևույթներ, երբ լարված աուրան դեպի իրեն է գրավել տարածական կրակը և սկսել է շրջապատվել առանձնահատուկ ճառագայթմամբ: Այդպես ձևավորվում է մարդու ֆիզիկական կապը նրբագույն էներգիայի հետ: Իսկ մենք առանձնապես գնահատում ենք, երբ բարձրագույն էներգիաները կարելի է զգալ մթնոլորտի միջին շերտերում և զգալ, թե ինչպես են արտասովոր հնարավորություններն իջնում մարդու վրա: 
Մթի փոսերը պահանջում են ուժեղ ախտահանություն, միայն կրակը կարող է ճեղքել այդ վնասակար գոլորշիացումները: Ես եթե ձեզ կասեն կրակի տարերքի վտանգավորության մասին, պատասխանեք, որ վտանգը սխրանքի պսակն է:



- - - - - - -



*160.* 


Կարելի՞ է արդյոք սահմանափակել հաղթանակը մեկ հաջողությամբ: Թվացյալ անհաջողությունը կարգավիճակի արմատն է: Հաղթանակը նման է բազմագույն ծաղկաթերթերի, բայց թրմեցրեք արմատները, քանզի նրանցում է հզորության հյութը: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս հզորությունը դիտարկել որպես փորձի կուտակում: Մենք նորից կյանքի այգում ենք, որտեղ փորձը նվաճում է տալիս:



- - - - - - -



*161.* 


Տեսնենք, թե որն է այլևայլ Յոգաների հետ Հրեղեն Յոգայի տարբերությունն ու նմանությունը: Կարմա Յոգան բազում նմանություններ ունի, երբ գործ ունի  երկրի էլեմենտների հետ, բայց երբ Հրեղեն Յոգան տիրում է հեռավոր աշխարհների գիտակցման ուղիներին, տարբերությունն ակնհայտ է դառնում: Ռաջա Յոգան, Ջնանա Յոգան, Բհակտի Յոգան՝ սրանք բոլորը պաշտպանվում են իրականությունից և այդ պատճառով ապագայի բարեշրջման մեջ մտնել անկարող են: Իհարկե, Հրեղեն յոգը պետք է լինի նաև Ջնանի ու Բհակտի, և ոգու ուժերի զարգացումը նրան նաև Ռաջա Յոգ է դարձնում: Որքա՜ն գեղեցիկ է հնարավորությունը համապատասխանել ապագա բարեշրջման խնդիրներին, չհերքելով ոգու անցյալ հաղթանակները: Կարելի է չպարծենալ նորամուծությամբ, քանզի միայն էլեմենտների համադրությունն է վերանորոգում հնարավորությունները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*162.* 


Ամեն վտանգ նաև առավելություն է տալիս: Կոկորդի կենտրոնը համադրություն է բերում: Այդպես սուրը կոփվում է կրակում: Իհարկե, ամեն կրակ վտանգավոր է, բայց ձևի ընկալման նրբութունը կրակով է հաստատվում: Այդ պատճառով Հրեղեն Յոգան ստեղծվում է կրակի` կյանք տվողի և կամք կերտողի դրսևորման վրա: 



- - - - - - -



*163.* 


Լողալ ցանկացողը պետք է անվախ նետվի ջուրը: Հրեղեն Յոգան ճանաչել որոշողը պետք է փոխակերպի իր ամբողջ կյանքը: Ինչու՞ են մարդիկ մտածում, որ Յոգային կարելի է հատկացնել ազատ ժամանակի ալարկոտ ինչ-որ մաս, իսկ մնացած ժամանակը գնտվել ոչ մաքուր մտադրություններում: Հիրավի, բոլոր գործողությունները պետք է տոգորված լինեն մաքրող հրեղեն նկրտումով: Հիշեք, թե ինչպես Ես սկսեցի ձեզ հետ Հրեղեն Յոգայի ճանաչումը, և դուք նույնպես ձեր աշակերտներին մտցրեք կրակի Յոգային տիրապետելու սահմանները: Ինչպես քանդակագործ սկսեք դիպչել հում նյութի տարբեր կողմերին: Անսպասելիորեն, անկոտրում, կյանքի կրակի կայծեր հանեք քաոսի մակերեսից:
Ինչպես Մեծ Մոր խաղն է Փոհաթի էներգիայի պարույրներում հասնում իր հզորությանը, այնպես արիաբար մարդկանց տվեք կյանքի ընդհանրացման ամբողջ անսպասելի ըմբռնումը, քանզի ժամանակն է Անսահմանությունը ճանաչել:
Ուշադրություն մի դարձրեք ոգու թռիչքներին և անկումներին, քանզի դրանք կարող են ընդամենը շարժման պարույրի օղակներ լինել: Հավասար անուշադրությունն ու սնապարծությունն ավելի վատ են: Թող Հրեղեն Յոգան տանի կրակը կառուցելու ուղիով, դրսևորելով իր նմանությունը տիեզերական կազմությունների հավերժական ծնունդին:
Ամենաընդհանրացնող Յոգան ամբողջ կյանքի կառուցման պարտականություններ է դնում համապատասխան աննկատելի-արտաքին կարգապահության մեջ: Եթե այդ անփոխարինելի կարգապահությունը չդառնա շղթաներ, այլ փոխակերպվի պատասխանատվության ուրախության, ուրեմն առաջին Դարպասները կարելի է բացված համարել: Երբ գիտակցվի համագործակցությունը հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ, այդ ժամանակ կբացվեն երկրորդ Դարպասները: Իսկ երբ հասկացվեն բարեշրջման հիմքերը, այդ ժամանակ կընկնեն փականքները երրորդ Դարպասների: Եվ վերջապես, երբ հասկանալի դառնա խտացած աստրալի առավելությունը, չորրորդ Դարպասների կողպեքն էլ կբացվի: Այդ առաջընթացի հետ միասին վառվում են իմացության կենտրոնների կրակները և նրբագույն էներգիաների կայծակների միջև գալիս է զգացմունքագիտությունը: Ուրեմն պահպանեք ճանաչման հուրը և պահպանեք աճող հզորությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*164.* 


Մարդիկ շատ են խոսում այն օգնության մասին, որը պետք է ելնի Մեր Ապաստարանից: Հետևենք, թե որքանով են մարդիկ կարողանում ընդունել այդ հզորությունը: Օգնության մասին երազող ամեն ոք արդեն իսկ ինքնասիրաբար սամանում է օգնության ուղղությունն ու չափերը: Կարծես թե փիղը կարող է տեղավորվել ցածրիկ նկուղում: Բայց օգնություն խնդրողը գործ չունի չափի ու համապատասխանության հետ: Ձմռան կեսին պետք է ջրաշուշաններ ծաղկեն և անապատի մեջտեղում պետք է աղբյուր ցայտի, հակառակ դեպքում Ուսուցիչը բանի պետք չէ:
Բայց, "անապատի արարիչ և ցրտի տիրակալ, դու ինքդ ստեղծեցիր քո ծարավը և դողացիր սրտի ցրտից: Իմ աղբյուրը մնաց քո հայացքով չըհդգրկված, և դու չշրջվեցիր դեպի Իմ ծաղիկները: Դու խճողեցիր քո ուղին ինքնասիրությամբ և քեզ ժամանակ մնաց ընդամենը պաշտպանել թանկարժեք ներբաններդ քո իսկ աճեցրած փշերից: Իմ օգնությունը մի կողմ թռավ վախեցած թռչնի պես: Իմ լրաբերը շտապում է հետ և աղիողորմ կաղկանձում է սպիտակ Լոբնորը*: Իմ օգնությունը մերժված է": Բայց ճամփորդը շարունակում է բթամտորեն աղերսել ինչ-որ օգնության մասին և իր ապագա վախճանի տեղի վրա է ուղղում իր ուշադրությունը:
Այդ պատճառով Մենք առաջարկում ենք միշտ սրատեսություն, շարժունակություն, անկանխակալություն, - չի կարելի այլ կերպ ուղեկից լինել իրականությանը:



- - - - - - -



*165.* 


Ճգնավորության ուղին Մեր ուղին չէ: Պետք է կյանք ներմուծել փորձի ծաղիկները: Նմանապես, ո՞վ կարող է լուծել իր համար անվրդով գոյատևման թեթև խնդիրը: Ո՞վ կարող է իր վրա վերցնել մարտի դիտորդի կարգավիճակը: Չկան այլևս դիտորդներ, չկան քնածներ, քանզի կրակը շեմին է:

* _Լոբնոր_ - Խորհրդավոր լիճ Չինաստանի արևմուտքում: Պրժևալսկին ասում է, որ այն ժամանակ առ ժամանակ փոխում է իր տեղը, և նա ինքը չգտավ Լոբնորին այնտեղ, որտեղ ինքը փնտրում էր:
Ստացվում է, որ Ուսմունքը հիշատակում է այս լիճը որպես մի օբյեկտ, որը չցանկացավ ենթարկվել  Պրժևալսկու ցանկությանը գտնել իրեն այնտեղ որտեղ ինքն է "ցանկանում":
Ճիշտ նույնպես ամեն ճամփորդ չի կարող գտնել օգնություն, եթե փնտրում է այն ըստ իր ինքնասիրական ցանկության, այլ  չի ընդունում Բարձրից եկող իրական Օգնությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*166.* 


Ամեն մարդ պատկանում է մի որևէ Յոգայի, գոնե սկզբնական կամ խեղաթյութված վիճակում: Կարելի է մարդկանց բաժանել ըստ տարերքների, ու նաև կարելի է բաժանել ըստ Յոգաների: Հաճախ կեղծ բարեպաշտի մեջ ճանաչում եք Բհակտի Յոգայի այլանդակությունը: Անտանելի ատլետի մեջ՝ Հաթհա Յոգան: Խավարամտի մեջ՝ Ռաջա Յոգան, իսկ երեսպաշտի մեջ՝ Ջնանի Յոգան: Բայց ի՞նչն ի վերջո կարող է ավելի բարձր լինել իսկական Յոգայի ներդրումից, որը երկրային գիտակցությունը միացնում է տիեզերական զարկերակի հե՛տ: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք պատկերացնել մարմնավորված ոգու հիմնական ձգտումը փոխարինող ինչ-որ բան, մի բան, ինչը կլցներ աստրալ ըմբռնումը, մի բան, ինչը կարդարացներ մարդկության գոյատևումը: Իսկ Հրեղեն Յոգայի ուսումնասիրությունը մոտեցնում է մարդուն հեռավոր աշխարհներին:
Կարող եք հարցնել Ինձ՝ ի՞նչ ֆիզիկական վարժություններ են օգտակար Հրեղեն Յոգայի համար: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս փոքրիկ պրանայաման առավոտյան, ոչ ավելի քան հինգ րոպե, պետք չէ ուտել միս, ապխտածից բացի, իսկ մրգերը, բանջարեղենը, կաթը, հացեղենը՝ ինչպես միշտ օգտակար են: Նմանապես արգելվում են բոլոր գինիները, բացի դեղամիջոցային կիրառումներից: Օպիումը Հրեղեն Յոգայի թշնամին է:  Երկնքի  ամպերը  ծանր են Հրեղեն յոգի համար: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կոշիկները պատել ռետինով և առավոտյան զբոսնելիս խուսափել ծխից: Կարելի է արիաբար դիմավորել կյանքի տարբեր հաղորդումները, քանզի անհնար է որոշել, թե որն է լավ, որը՝ վատ:
Մարդ, որն իր կյանք է ներմուծել իսկական Յոգան, ի կատար է ածում իր մեծ կոչումը... Այսպիսի տեսք ունի մեր առջև Հրեղեն Յոգայի հիմնադրումը:



- - - - - - -



*167.* 


Կարող է պատահել, որ ինչ-որ մեկը կհարցնի՝ հե՞շտ է արդյոք առաջ ընթանալ Ճշմարտություն բերողներին: Իհարկե, յուրաքանչյուր բերողի համար դժվար է առաջ ընթանալը, և երբեք չի կարող հեշտանալ հրեղեն ճանապարհը նրա: Ասես գմբեթ է իջնում Ճշմարտությունը կրողի ճակատին և սկսում է սեղմել ուղեղի կենտրոնները: Միայն գիտակից պայքարն է անձնանվերին հասցնում առաջադրանքի կատարմանը: Չարության մառախուղն է սողալու նրա հետևից, քանզի նա մոլորակը դուրս է բերում միայնությունից:
Կարելի՞ է արդյոք խիզախ համարել նրան, ով ինքն իրեն անվախ է համարում: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք գիտնական համարել նրան, ով ինքն իրեն համարում է մեկը, որը գիտության մեջ է ներթափանցել: Հիրավի, սխրանքի արժանի ամեն ոք արարում է իր գործերը, չհայտարարելով դրանք ոչ լավ, ոչ վատ, այլ գործելով այնպես, ինչպես իր համար անխուսափելի է: Այդպես մարմնավորման ավարտի ուղին է արարվում:
Մի՞թե ճանապարհն ավարտողն անցածը դժվար կհամարի: Աստիճանի ավարտն ուրախությամբ է լցնում ճամփորդին, քանզի նա գիտի, թե ում է մոտենում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*168.* 


Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք մարդ հառնալ կամ անկել միայն իր համար: Իհարկե, ոչ մի արարած չի կարող գործել առանց շրջապատի համար նշանակություն ունենալու: Նա ոչ միայն իր ամեն գործով ալեկոծում է մթնոլորտի տարբեր շերտեր, այլ բառացիորեն դեպի իրեն է հրապուրում իրեն մոտ էությունների: Առավել ևս մարդ պետք է գիտակցի իր պատասխանատվությունը տիեզերքի առջև: Մարդ վեհացել է մտադրությամբ և դրանով ինչ-որ մեկին նշանակալի բարեգործություն է կատարել: Մարդ ընկճվել է ոգով և դրանով կարող էր որևէ մեկին սպանել: Գիտակից մտադրություններից բացի տեղի է ունենում անընդմեջ անգիտակից համագործակցություն, ըստ կարմայի և աուրայի օրենքների ընդգրկելով լայն օղակներ:
Հեշտ չէ որոշել, թե ով և երբ է մարդասպան, իսկ ով և երբ՝ բարերար: Միայն Հրեղեն Յոգայի ռահվիրաները կարող են լուսավորել մեր մտքի քաոսի արդարացի աշխատանքը, բայց դրա համար պետք է մարդ անձնվիրաբար նվիրաբերի իրեն Հրեղեն Յոգային: Թերևս, քչերն են սիրում անձնվիրության վտանգները, այդ պատճառով այս պահին ասածս քչերին է հասկանալի: Բայց կարելի է բերել շատ օրինակներ, երբ Ասիայում խելագարության հասած մեկը Եվրոպայում մեկի վախճանի պատճառ է հանդիսացել: Եվ երբ Ամերիկայում ոգով վեր հառնած մեկը Եգիպտոսում ապաքինել է ինչ-որ մեկին: Այդ պատճառով, մտադրությունների բարեծաղկունքը ոգու հրեղեն ծաղիկն է:



- - - - - - -



*169.* 


Ինչպես կրակն է հանդիսանում ամենակապող սկիզբ, այնպես էլ Հրեղեն Յոգան ներթափանցում է ամբողջ կյանքի մեջ: Կարելի է նկատել, թե ինչպես աստիճանաբար սրվում է գիտակցությունը, թե ինչպես է ծագում շրջապատի արդարացի գնահատականը, ինչպես է աճում աշխարհների համագործակցության անվիճարկելիությունը: Այդպես կյանքը լցվում է բարձրագույն ըմբռնումների նշաններով: Ճշմարտությունը, որպես իրական հասկացություն, առօրյա գործածության առարկա է դառնում:
Ոչ միայն կենտրոնների հրդեհվելու վտանգը, այլև անարդարության հանդեպ ցավալի զգայունակությունն է ուղեկցում Հրեղեն Յոգայի խիզախ որոնողներին: Բայց ի՜նչ են նշանակում այդ վտանգները ճշմարտացիորեն ազատագրվող ճանապարհի գիտակցության առջև:
Հրեղեն Յոգան կարելի է համեմատել Առավոտյան Աստղի հետ, որը լույսի մոտ լինելն է ավետում:

----------

Varzor (30.08.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*170.* 


Կենտրոնների զարգացման դեպքում մարդկությունը սկսելու է զգալ իրեն անհասկանալի հայտանիշներ, որոնք տգետ գիտության կողմից վերագրվելու են ամենաանբնական հիվանդությունների: Այդ պատճառով ժամանակին է գրել գիրք կյանքի կրակներին հետևելու մասին: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս չհետաձգել, քանզի ժամանակն է բացատրել աշխարհին իրականության դրսևորումներն ու կյանքի համընդհանրությունը: Աննկատելիորեն կյանք են մտնում հասկացությունների նոր համադրություններ: Այդ նշանները, տեսանելի առայժմ քչերին, ներթափանցելով կյանքի բոլոր կառույցների մեջ, կազմում են նրա հիմքը: Միայն կույրը չի նկատի, թե ինչպես է կյանքը լցվում նոր հասկացություններով: Այդ պատճառով էլ հարկ է հրավիրել գիտնականներին ակընհայտությունը լուսաբանելու համար:
Բժիշկ, բաց մի՛ թող հնարավորությունդ:



- - - - - - -



*171.* 


Հրեղեն յոգը պետք է հրաժարվի ժողովուրդների պայմանականությունից, չնայած ժամանակավորապես մնում է պատկանելի նրանցից ինչ-որ մեկին: Հրեղեն յոգը հրաժարվում է զբաղմունքների միատարրությունից, չնայած մի նախապատվելի իմացության և մեկ վարպետության է տիրապետում: Արյունակցական ազգակցությունը Հրեղեն յոգը փոխարինում է հոգևոր ազգակցությամբ: Հրեղեն յոգի վահանն է իրեն աշխարհների բարեշրջմանը տրամադրելը և նախախնամություններից խստիվ հրաժարվելը:



- - - - - - -



*172.* 


Հրեղեն յոգը պետք է մաքուր պահի իր շնչառական օրգանները, ինչի համար նրան նշված են՝ տաք կաթ, վալերիան և անանուխ: Յոգը պետք է մաքուր պահի ստամոքսն ու աղիքային  ուղիները, ինչի համար քաջալերված են ռեհանը և լուծողականը: Յոգը պետք է մաքուր պահի թոքերը, ինչի համար նրան տրված է ալոե և հմուտ վերաբերմունք խեժի հետ: Յոգը պետք է մաքուր պահի ամենաթափանց սոման*, ինչի համար նա պետք է օգտագործի մուշկ: Մաքրության տակ նկատի է առնվում գեղձերի առողջ ամրությունը:

- - - - - - -
* _Սոմա_ - Մարդու ֆիզիկական մարմինը՝ ոչ միայն նրա պինդ մարմինն է, այլև բազմաթիվ շերտեր, որոնք ունեն իրենց նրբության աստիճանավորումները, սակայն վերաբերվում են ֆիզիկական ոլորտին:
Սոման՝ նյութ է, որից բաղկացած է մարդու նյութական մարմինը նրբության որոշակի ոլորտում: 
Սոման նպաստում է էներգիաների անցմանը ֆիզիկական մարմնի բոլոր շերտերի միջով:

Ե. ՌԵՐԻԽ
_"Նաև Սոման եթերային մարմին չէ: Սոման նշագեղձերի նուրբ արտազատումներն են, որոնք կարող են այսպես ասած արգելափակիչ ցանց ստեղծել կենտրոնների համար, քանի որ նման արգելափակման շնորիվ կենտրոնների վերածումը կարող է շարունակվել: Կենտրոնների արգելափակումը կենտրոնների վերածումն ավելի քիչ վտանգավոր է դարձնում: Այդպես Սոման արգելափակում է հանդիսանում հրդեհից"(01.08.34):_

----------

Varzor (01.09.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*173.* 


Յոգին հատուկ չէ երկմտությունը: Յոգին հատուկ չէ Եղբայրությանը պատկանող դեմքերի հետևից փսփսոցը: Այդպիսի փսփսոցն իր վրա դավաճանության հետևանքներ է կրում: Յոգը գիտի, թե իր ամեն միտքն ինչպիսի հզորության ազդեցություն ունի իր անձի վրա: Յոգը բարյացկամ է բարեշրջման բոլոր նախանշանների հանդեպ: Յոգն արիաբար ընդունում է տիեզերական թափուկների վնասը և ջախջախում է ստի հիմքերը:



- - - - - - -



*174.* 


Ուսուցիչը հետևում է յոգի զարգացմանը: Յոգի զարգացման նշան է Ուսուցչի ձայնը լսելը, միևնույն ժամանակ զարգանում է արդարության զգացողությունը:



- - - - - - -



*175.* 


Յոգի պնդումը տոգորված կլինի աշխարհների բարեշրջման մեջ իսկական մասնակցությամբ: Բայց կա նաև յոգին առանձնահատուկ որակ՝ նա չի ճանաչում մահը, քանզի գիտակցության արթնացումը գոյության դադար չգիտի: Այսպիսով, յոգը ոչ մի ակնթարթ չի դադարում ծառայել Ճշմարտությանը: Այդպես աստիճանաբար Յոգան ճանաչողը սկսում է վեր բարձրանալ աշխարհների սանդղակներով: Թե հանձնարարությունը, և թե ծառայությունն անընդմեջ են ընթանում: Գիտակցության պահպանումը տարբեր մարմիններում յոգի սխրանքը կյանքի համար կարևոր է դարձնում:
Առայժմ Յոգան դրսևորվում էր հազվադեպ և հատուկ պայմաններում, բայց բարեշրջումը պահանջում է Յոգայի ներդրումը կյանք, և դեպի այդ պետք է ուղղված լինեն երիտասարդ սերնդի մտքերը: Մոլեռանդություն և թերահավատություն Մեզ պետք չեն, կյանքի ամեն առողջ փոխակերպում կնկատվի և կաջակցվի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*176.* 


Եթե ցանկանում ենք Հրեղեն Յոգան ներդնել կյանք, նրա դրսևորումները պետք է շրջապատել առավել սովորական հայտանիշներով: Հարցրեք աշակերտին. ցանկանու՞մ է նա արդյոք աջակցություն ստանալ Ուսուցչից: Ցանկանու՞մ է նա արդյոք ստանալ հոգևոր և նյութական օգնություն: - Իհարկե, ցանկանում է: Այդ ժամանակ դուրս գանք փորձությունների ուղի: Լավ են ցրտի և սովի անսպասելի փորձությունները: Լավ են անհավատության և դավաճանության, ստի և սնահավատության անսպասելի փորձությունները:
Նկատեք, թե ինչպես է վհատվում թույլ ոգին քամու թեթև շնչից, ինչպես է չպպացնում սննդի փափագը և ինչպես են շուրթերն արտաբերում ամենասուրբ Սկիզբների հայհոյանքը: Բայց ահա նա ընթանում է, աղքատ ու անձնանվեր, նա ժպտում է սովին ու ցրտին, նա հավատում է վերընթացի Սկիզբների հզորությանը և, հավերժ երիտասարդ, պատրաստ է իմացության սխրանքն ընդունել:
Երբ Յոգայի գործառում եք պահանջում կյանքի մեջ, այդ ժամանակ իսկական խրատատու դարձեք:



- - - - - - -



*177.* 


Հաստատեք կյանքի ամբողջ նոր կարգի ճշմարիտ լինելը: Հատկապես ջախջախեք օտար արժեքները կեղծողներին:



- - - - - - -



*178.* 


Միևնույն անփոփոխ Ճշմարտությունը մարդկությանը տրվում է տարբեր հանդերձանքների մեջ: Եվ ճիշտ այդպես էլ այն խեղաթյուրվում է դեսուդեն ընկնող ամբոխներով ավելի քիչ քան մեկ դարի ընթացքում: Հետևաբար յոգի պարտականությունն է Ճշմարտության մաքրումը: Երբ Ճշմարտության նորեն մաքուր դեմքը ժպտա անձնանվեր որոնողին, այդ ժամանակ ուրախությունը կտարածվի մինչև հեռավոր աշխարհներ: Տարածությունը գոչում է՝ մաքրվում է կյանքի նպատա՜կը: Եվ Ճշմարտությունը Կրողների դեմքերը ժպտում են: Այդ ժպիտը հազվադեպ է, բայց Հրեղեն Յոգան կարող է նրա աղբյուրը լինել: Այդ պատճառով Հրեղեն Յոգայի իմացությունը կյանքի պայծառացում է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*179.* 


Ամենամեծ մարտից առաջ կարգադրություններ անենք սովորական ոլորտի վրա: Չի կարելի, որ կռիվները խախտեն կյանքի ընթացքը: Մենամարտը մեր նպատակն է: Պետք է տեղափոխել այն ամեն օրվա ծրագրի մեջ:



- - - - - - -



*180.* 


Նույնիսկ ամենասովորական գործողությունը մոգը պատում է արտասովորության ծածկոցով: Նույնիսկ ամենաարտասովոր երևույթը յոգը տեղավորում է սովորականության սահմաններում, քանզի նա գիտի, թե որքան նպատակահարմար է բնությունը: Յոգը ոչ ծեր է ոչ երիտասարդ: Յոգը ծեր չէ, քանզի գիտի աստիճանաբար վերելքի ճանապարհը: Նա երիտասարդ չէ, քանզի գիտակցում է անցած փորձի պաշարը: Յոգը կարող է անցնել կյանքն աննկատելիորեն: Յոգը կարող է ժպտալ տկարամտության ճառերին, բայց ջախջախում է տգիտությունը:
"Ես Ճշմարտությունը վիրավորողի ահեղ բնաջնջողն եմ: Ես ինձ վրա եմ վերցնում փտած աշխարհի մաքրումը: Ես աներկբա եմ լինելու ոչնչությունը ճնշելու առջև: Ես համարձակություն եմ վերցնում ինձ վրա իմ ինքնությունը հակադրել չարի կատաղությա՛նը": Այսպես է պնդում յոգը և հաստատման ամրության մեջ կոփում է Ճշմարտության իր սուրը: Երջանկությու՛ն համարեք Յոգային միանալը:
Սկանակ յոգին անցյալն իր լավագույն պտուղներն է տալիս, ապագան նրա համար կբացի գործողությունների ընդարձակությունը:

----------

Varzor (04.09.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*181.* 


Մենք ձեզ սովորեցրել ենք որսալ հիմնական միտքն առանց շարադրանքի արտաքին տեսքին տրվելու: Ինչպես Բուդդան էր պահանջում մեկ խոսքով կառուցել մի ամբողջ բովանդակություն, այդպես էլ դուք մի խոսքով կամ նշանով լայնացրեք ձեր աշակերտների ըմբռնումը: Իսկ գլխավորը, մի ձգտեք կրկնել: Եթե ոգու ընդունիչը պատրաստ է, ուրեմն ամեն միտք մխրճվում է նետի նման: Բայց եթե հյուսվածքի քայքայումն արդեն լորձեցրել է կենտրոնների փոխանցքները, ուրեմն ոչ մի Յոգա հասանելի չէ այլևս:
Իհարկե, Յոգայի Ուսմունքն օգուտ կբերի յուրաքանչյուրին, եթե վերջինս նույնիսկ չի հասնում հոգևոր դրսևորումների: Յոգայի արտաքին սկզբունքներն ամեն դեպքում կբարելավեն նրա առողջությունը, կամրացնեն հիշողությունը և կմաքրեն մտածողությունը: 
Իսկ ու՞ր կմնան ոգին վեհացնող հաղթանակների նշանները: Սկզբում կբռնկվեն կենտրոնների ներքին կրակները, հետո կհնչի անտեսանելի Ուսուցչի ձայնը և, վերջապես, կլինեն արտաքին կրակի դրսևորումներ, որոնք անհատական գիտակցությունն այսպես ասած միացնում են տարածական գիտակցության հետ: Այդ ժամանակ արդեն հնարավոր է շփումը սքանչելի, վտանգավոր նրբագույն էներգիաների հետ, ամենի հետ, ինչը, վերացնելով մահվան հասկացությունը, փոխակերպում է կյանքը:
Արտասովորի հետ շփման դժվարությունը երբեմն կյանքի հատուկ եղանակներ է հրահրում: Քունը կրճատվում է, և պառկած վիճակը տանջալի է դառնում: Մկանների լարումը հոգնեցնում է ոգու աշխատանքը, և աուրայի ամեն թունավորում կարող է տառապանք պատճառել: Իհարկե, այդ առանձնահատկությունները կարող են կանխազգուշացվել առանց հոսանքից դուրս մնալու, և Յոգայի լույսը կքողարկվի տարածական լույսի տակ:
Ո՞րն է դեպի Նիրվանա տանող մեկ այլ ճանապարհը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*182.* 


Էլի Յոգայի նշաններ: Երբ կարողանաք խորը և ազատ շնչել բարձունքներին, այդ ժամանակ հասանելի է ճանապարհը դեպի աստրալի բարձրագույն շերտեր, եթե գիտակցությունն այդ թույլատրում է: 
Յոգայի ճանապարհին կարող է լինել նա,  ով հեշտությամբ իր գիտելիքները չնչին է համարում: Ով հազվադեպ է հիշում մարդկանց կողմից հաստատված իր տարբերանշանների մասին: Ով կրոնի կեղծ դրսևորումներում մասնակցություն չի ունեցել: Ով, չնայած և հիշելով իր մարմնավորումները, իր երկրային ազգը կարող է հաշվի չառնել: Ով, ժպտալով իր անցյալ չարչարանքները ոչնչացրած փոթորկին, կարող է ամեն տարի վերանորոգել իր այգին: Ով կորցրել է չարախոսելու երևույթը: Ով սկիզբ է դրել անտեսանելի Բարձրագույնի լարված որոնումներին: Ով հրաժարվել է Ճշմարտության բոլոր դավաճանների հետ շփումից: Ով իրեն շրջապատել է անհաղթահարելի աուրա տվող մաքուր գիտակցությամբ:
Հիրավի եմ ասում՝ Հրեղեն յոգը պետք է արժանապատիվ տեղ ստանա երկրի վրա և ավելի վեր, քանզի նա շրջապատել է իրեն ամենանուրբ տարերքով: Եվ երբ փոքրոգությունը սարսափում է, յոգը հրեղեն զրահ է հագնում, նրա մեջ վախ չկա:
Հիշեք հրեղեն կնունքի մասին, հրեղեն խաչի մասին, բոլոր հրավառ թասերի մասին, որոնք վաղուց ցույց եմ տվել ձեզ որպես գալիք Յոգայի խորհրդանիշներ: Հրի խորհրդանիշն անցել է բոլոր Յոգաների միջով կյանքին կցվելու համար: Այդպես մոտեցավ հրի երևույթը, և ջուրը փոխարինվեց հրով:



- - - - - - -



*183.* 


Հանձնարարում եմ ձեզ Ուսուցչի Անունը պահել բարձր, որպեսզի նսեմացնող ոչինչ չդիպչի աշխարհների միասնության այդ շղթային: Նմանապես հանձնարարում են ձեզ օգնություն ցուցաբերել նրանց, ով անընդմեջ թակում է դուռը: Ես հանձնարարում եմ խոսել երկրի վրա կյանքի նշանակության մասին: Ես հանձնարարում եմ հերքել ամենն, ինչ պատվազրկում է Մեզ հետ շփումը: Ես հանձնարարում եմ հաստատել Մեր գոյությունը:
Մեր Ուսմունքի իմացության երևույթը պետք է էականորեն փոխի այն ճանաչողների կյանքը: Այն պետք է նոր հնարավորություններ բերի, հակառակ դեպքում ինչու՞ ծանրաբեռնվել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*184.* 


Յոգայի առավելություններին է պատկանում Ուսուցիչների հետ շփման հնարավորությունը: Ընդ որում պետք է տարբերել կապի երկու որակներ. կապ անհատական և տարածական կապ: Անհատական կապը տալիս է ընտրված մեկ Ուսուցչի ազդեցությունը: Տարածական կապը հաղորդակցում է ոչ միայն մի քանի Ուսուցիչների հետ, այլև հնարավոթություն է տալիս ստանալ տիեզերական գիտելիքներ: Անհրաժեշտ է հասկանալ ուժերի ծախսի տարբերությունն այդ երկու կապերի վրա: Տարածական կապի վրա կենտրոններն  արձագանքում են ինչպես էլեկտրական լամպն է արձագանքում տարբեր հոսանքներին: Հիրավի, զգուշություն է պետք տարբեր էներգիաների համադրությունն առօրյա կյանք ներմուծելու համար: 
Դուք ունեք տարբերության երկու օրինակ և գիտեք, թե անհատական կապը որքան ավելի քիչ է դիպչում առողջությանը: Ապագա որոնումների համար կարևոր է գիտենալ, թե կապերից որ մեկի հետ դուք գործ ունեք: Շատ գիտնականներ ուսումնասիրության մեթոդները տարբերել չեն կարող: Ինչու՞ հետազոտվողներից մեկն ավելի քիչ ունի հատուկ պայմանների կարիք, այն ժամանակ երբ մյուսի ոգին թփրտում է արտասովոր թռչնի պես, և ակնհայտ միջոցները բեկվում են առանց օգտի: Յոգայի այս աստիճանն առընչվում է այն էներգիաներին, որոնք այնքա՜ն դժվար են համադրվում ժամանակակից կյանքի հետ: Երբեմն էներգիաի արտասովոր տեսակի հետ շփումից հետո դրսևորումների հետ  շոշափելի ժամկետով դադար է պահանջվում, բայց ջերմեռանդ ոգին կենտրոնների այդ հանգիստը չի թույլատրում, և այդ ժամանակ Մենք ասում ենք՝ զգուշություն:
Չէ՞ որ Հրեղեն Յոգան նոր է միայն ներդրվում կյանք, և նրանք, ովքեր իրենց տվել են ուժերի ազդեցությանը, հատուկ դժվարություններ են կրում, ասես տարբեր ռասայի մարդ լինեն: Այդ պատճառով ասում ենք գիտնականներին. "Ենթադրություններում մի՛սխալվեք":
Շատերին թվում է, որ պատրաստ են նվիրաբերել իրենց բարեշրջական նվաճումներին, բայց պայմանները շատ խիստ են, և մեծ ցանց նետել չկարողացողն ավելի լավ է չմոտենա:

----------

Varzor (08.09.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*185.* 


Երիտասարդ մեկը կհարցնի. "Ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ Հրեղեն Յոգան": Ասացեք՝ որպես ոգու սերմը սնուցող ամենակապակցող հրի տարերքի ճանաչում և նրա կիրառումը կյանքում: Կհարցնեն՝ իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես մոտենամ այդ ճանաչմանը: "Մաքրիր մտածողությունդ և հետո հասանիր քո երեք ամենավատ հատկությունները և քո հրեղեն նկրտման մեջ հրդեհին տուր դրանք: Եվ հետո ընտրիր Ուսուցիչ երկրի վրա և, հասանելով Ուսմունքը, ամրացրու մարմինդ առաջարկված դեղամիջոցներով և պրանայամայով: Կտեսնես ոգու աստղերը, կտեսնես կենտրոնների մաքրման կրակները, կլսես ձայնն Անտեսանելի Ուսուցչի և կմտնես կյանքը փոխակերպող այլ նրբագույն ըմբռնումների մեջ: Մտնող, օգնությունը քեզ պատրաստ է և տրված է հանձնարարությունը: Դու հասանեցիր, որ ուրախությունը հատուկ իմաստություն է: Հոսանքի նախկին ափը դու այլևս չես վերադառնա: Դու գիտակցեցիր տարածքային կռիվները: Կույր ակներևություններ քեզ համար այլևս չկան: Դու իմացյալ աշխատակից և եղբայր ես":



- - - - - - -



*186.* 


Հրեղեն Յոգայի համար վնասակար են հյուսնի և դարբնի արհեստներն ու լվացքը: Պետք է պատրաստ լինել  տարածքային կռիվներ վարելու համար: Նաև պետք է հասկանալ, թե կյանքի կոչված հուրը որքանով է նրբացնում օրգանիզմը: Վերարքայորեն արդարացի է որոշված, որ նոր Յոգան ներմուծելու սխրանքն ավելի բարձր է մյուս բոլոր հանձնարարություններից:



- - - - - - - 



*187.* 


Եթե Հրեղեն Յոգան պետք է ներմուծվի կյանք, ուրեմն այն կրողները կյանքի արտաքին տեսքից  չպետք է տարբերվեն: Հրեղեն յոգը կյանք է մտնում աննկատելի, նրան պետք չեն մարդկանց բացականչությունները, նա դիտարկում է ինքը և դիտարկում չի հանդուրժում: Տարածական կապը կատարելապես բացառում է ամբոխի ուշադրության նետերը, քանզի բարեշրջման գործն ամբոխների միջոցով չի արարվում: Նույնիսկ անհատական կապը երբեմն պաշտպանության կարիք ունի ժլատության պատահական նետերից: Դա չի նշանակում, թե պետք է գոնե մասնակիորեն կյանքից հեռանալ: Ընդամենը պետք է գնահատել շուրջը կատարվողի նպատակահարմարությունը:
Յոգն անցնում է թվացյալ դժբախտության կողքով, քանզի նրան հասկանալի են դեպքի պատճառներն ու հետևանքները: Մարդիկ դարավոր համառ ազդեցության հետևանքը սովորաբար պատահար են անվանում: Իսկական հնարավորությունները յոգը նկատում է այնտեղ, որտեղ մարդիկ սովորաբար գոռոզամտորեն անցել են: Մի զարմացեք, եթե յոգի սիրտն ընտրի ամենախեղճ շանը, եթե նրա մեջ տեսնի հավատարմության նախանշաններ, և անսպասելիորեն մոտ կանչի համեստ տղային որպես ապագա գործընկերոջ:
Չեն հասցնում մարդիկ յոգին անվանել խիստ ու սառը, ինչ նա անսպասելիորեն իսկական սիրո և կարեկցանքի արարք է կատարում: Իհարկե, այդ արարքի պատճառները շրջապատողների կողմից թյուրին կգնահատվեն: Խաբեբայի կոչումը նույնպես յոգի համար կարող է հարգարժան լինել, քանզի բարեշրջումը դեմ է ամբոխին: Խոսում ենք մարդկության և առանձին անձանց մասին, բայց ամբոխի գազանը հեռու է շինարարից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*188.* 


Ամեն դար Յոգայի հատուկ տեսակ է անց կացվում ըստ աշխարհի ֆիզիկական վիճակի: Չի կարելի հողի էլեմենտը գործադրել այնտեղ, որտեղ հրեղեն ապաքինում է պահանջվում: Ոչ ջուրը, ոչ օդը հրի թևերը չեն փոխարինի: Ինչպես անդրդվելի է մայր ցամաքներ ջնջող արհավիրքը, այնպես էլ անհետաձգելի է հրեղեն ուժի ճանաչման Յոգան: Ժամկետների ըմբռնումը գիտակցության պայծառացման նախանշանն է:



- - - - - - -



*189.* 


Յոգը քիչ իրեր ունի, բայց նրանց մեջ անպետքները չկան: Եթե իրն ունի ընդհանուր կիրառելիություն, ուրեմն օգտագործելուց հետո պետք է պահեստարան հանձնվի: Կենցաղային իրերը միայն հազվադեպ կարող են տրվել վստահելի մարդկանց: Աուրաները խառնելուց խուսափելու համար ավելի լավ է դրանք այրել:
Իհարկե, երբեմն օգտակար է որոշակի աուրայով հագեցած որևէ իր առաքել: Յոգը հասկանում է իրի իսկական որակը, և նրա կողքին վատ իրեր լինել չեն կարող: Իրերի մասին հարցը մարդկանցից չափից դուրս ժամանակ է խլում, հետևաբար ոգու կրթությունը պետք է շրջապատված լինի բարձրորակ նվաճումներով: Ապագա կառուցումների մեջ մարդկանց պետք է ազատել ֆիզիկական անհրաժեշտությունների վրա ուշադրության ամեն տեսակ ծախսերից: Համայնքի սկիզբը ենթադրում է ամեն գիտակից աշխատակցի հնարավորություններ և մուտք տալ դեպի ուժի և գործունեության դրսևորումները պահպանող հարմարավետություն:
Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք յոգն անպատիժ վատնել իր ժամանակն ու էներգիան: Պետք է հիշել, որ երբեմն ժամանակի և էներգիայի վատնումն ինքնասպանության է հավասար: Նմանապես Ճշմարտության նշանները կարդալը և և դրանք կյանքում չկիրառելն էլ գնահատվում է որպես տգիտություն: Բարեշրջման խնդիրների գիտակցման ճառագայթը կանցնի լավագույն արարումների միջով: Հետևաբար խստորեն տարբերեք ձեզ համար դրսևորվածի որակը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀՐԵՂԵՆ  ՅՈԳԱՅԻ  ՆՇԱՆՆԵՐԸ"*


*190.* 


Դեպի Մեզ ճանապարհվելիս մի մոռացեք ձեզ հետ վերցնել ձեր զգացումով ամբողջ արժեքավորը: Ուսուցանելի է ուսումնասիրել արժեքների ըմբռնումը: Հաճախ նույնիսկ ոգու տարածաշրջանից ինչ-որ բան գիտեցող մարդիկ կարող են զբաղվել չնչին ու այլանդակ առարկաներով: Նրանք մոռանում են, որ այլանդակության իրերը մթերին են ծառայում: Յոգը պետք է հստակորեն գիտենա իրերի որակը:



- - - - - - -



*191.* 


Վաղ է մտածել մոլորակի անկման մասին, եթե սեփական անկումդ դեռևս գիտակցված չէ: Կարելի է ապաքինել սեփական վերքերն ու ընթանալ, ինչպես աշխատանքի շինարար: Նոր ամենօրյա ըմբռնումը թույլ կտա ըմբռնել կյանքի յուրաքանչյուր մանրուք: Յոգը եթերային երկրներ չի թռչում, բայց բաց չի թողնում հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ կապող արծաթե թելը:



- - - - - - -



*192.* 


Յոգը գտնվում է իր Ուսուցչի անընդհատ փորձության ներքո: Ճիշտ այդպես էլ յոգը փորձում է իրեն մոտեցողներին: Բացատրեք, թե ինչ են նշանակում ցրտով, սովով և բոլոր այլ չափանիշներով փորձությունները: Տգետ մարդը տարակուսում է, թե ինչպե՞ս կարող է վերանալ ցրտի ու սովի զգացումը: Բայց իրերի էությունը հասկացողը հասկանում է, որ զգացումները չեն վերանում, այլ ոգու վիճակը կարող է լինել այնպիսին, որ նրան ոչինչ չի ընկճի: Սովածը կարող է գտնել հագենալու միջոց, եթե նրա ոգին դեռ գազանային վիճակի չի հասել: Մրսողը կարող է տաքանալ այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ նրա ոգին հասկանում է, թե ինչի համար պետք է նա պաշտպանվի, հակառակ դեպքում գազանի վրդովմունք, գիտակցության մթագնում և անկում է սպասվում:
Ճիշտ կլինի ավելացնել, որ շարժունակությունը՝ կյանքի թակարդից դուրս պրծնելու լավագույն ելքն է: Յոգն ակնթարթորեն ծանրութեթև է անում, թե որքանով է արժեքավոր նպատակահարմարությունը: Եթե նրա յոգիզմը հայտնաբերելու համար նրան առաջարկեն մի կտոր միս ուտել, իհարկե, նա կնախընտրի ուտել այդ կտոր միսը, քան բացել գաղտնիքը: Մսի հետևանքը նա հեշտությամբ կմաքրի, բայց գաղտնիը դավաճանի ձեռքը տալու հետևանքն անուղղելի է, և երբեմն նույնիսկ խոցող ճառագայթ է պետք գործադրել, ինչը թույլատրելի է միայն շատ հազվադեպ:
Նմանապես ցանկանում եմ հիշեցնել նաև Հրեղեն Յոգայի համար ստեղծագործելու նշանակության մասին: Ձեզ տրվել է ճանաչել երկու երաժշտական ստեղծագործություններ հակադիր կատարումներով, և ոգին հասկացել է, թե ինչպիսին է ազդեցության տարբերությունը: Այդպես Ճշմարտության հետ շփման դեպքում աճում է գիտակցությունը: Եվս մեկ վերացականություն մեզ համար իրականություն կդառնա: Եվ որքա՜ն հաճելի է անընդհատ փորձությունների գիտակցումը, նրա մեջ շարժում է ներդրված: Մի՞թե հրի յոգը կարող է տրվել անշարժության: Ոչ թե լսելու համար եմ ասում, այլ կիրառելու:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*193.* 


Վարպետ նետաձիգը նույնիսկ հրազենի դեպքում էլ վարպետ հրաձիգ կհամարվի: Նույնն էլ Յոգաներում, Հաթհա Յոգայից բացի, բոլոր Յոգաներն իրենց նվաճումներում սքանչելի են: Անմտություն կլիներ նսեմացնել նրանցից որևէ մեկը: Կարելի է խոսել միայն առավել գործադրելիության մասին ժամանակակից բարեշրջական պրոցեսում:



- - - - - - -



*194.* 


Յոգը պետք է հասկանա մթնոլորտային պայմանները նրանք գործնականորեն կիրառելու համար: Այդպես նույնիսկ տգետ դիտարկողին պարզ կդառնա, որ էլեկտրական ալիքները պետք է էականորեն փոխեն ազդեցության սովորական կարգը: Այդպես նույնիսկ մագնիսային հողմերն ու խոնավ տեղումները տարբեր հոգեկան հետևանքների պատճառ կդառնան: Մագնիսական հողմերն ու բոլոր էլեկտրակիր երևույթները՝ Մեր բարեկամներն են, բայց բոլոր մթնոլորտային տեղումները խանգարում են հրի ուժին: Մենք օգտվում ենք խտացած էլեկտրականությունից, որպեսզի նույնիսկ չնախապատրաստված մարդուն բացատրենք նրա համար անսպասելի երևույթների օգտակարությունը:
Աստրալի՝ մարմնից դուրս գալու երևույթը նույնպես ավելի հեշտ է մագնիսական հողմերի ներքո, հետևաբար Յոգի համար անհրաժեշտ է բնության բոլոր աննշմարելի երևույթների հանդեպ զգոնությունը: Դրա համար յոգին, նախ և առաջ, պրանայի հետ շփում է հարկավոր: Այդ պատճառով ավելի լավ է պատուհանը չփակել, եթե միայն խոնավության թանձրացման դեպքում: Բայց օգտակար են երկարատև լոգանքները կամ լողը տաք ժամանակ և առանց կտրուկ շարժումների: Ընդհանրապես կտրուկ շարժումները խախտում են աուրայի շարժումը, և Մենք դրանից խուսափում ենք: Արագության ռիթմը չի խախտում կապը մթնոլորտի հետ, բայց ջղաձիգ շարժումներն ասեղի պես վիրավորում են աուրան: Շատ դիտարկումներ կարող են հեշտացնել մեր ապագայի կառուցումը: Բայց դրա համար պետք է հասկանալ, որ նույնիսկ մոծակները մարդուց ավելի լավ գիտեն մթնոլորտային պայմանները: Բայց մարդիկ մտածում են, որ բնության արքաներ կոչվելու իրավունքով կարող են ոչինչ չիմանալ:

----------

Varzor (12.09.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*195.* 


Կենտրոնների հրի քողարկումը սոմայի շերտիկներով երբեմն անհրաժեշտ է, հակառակ դեպքում արտաքին պայմանների կոպտությունը կարող է կենտրոնները բոցավառել: Նորից վերադառնում ենք հավասարակշռության անհրաժեշտությանը, որը Մեր Ուսուցիչը ոսկե միջին է անվանել, և որը կարող է կոչվել նաև ըմբռնման հագեցվածություն:



- - - - - - -



*196.* 


Տարբեր տեսակի վառելանյութերի վնասի մասին դուք գիտեք, հետևաբար պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել օջախների կառուցվածքին: Ամեն դեպքում երկար չմնալ օջախին մոտ, գիտենալով, թե սննդի՝ հատկապես արյունալի, - արտահոսքերն ինչպիսի հյուրեր են հավաքում: Այդ պատճառով ապխտած միսն ու թռչնի միսն ավելի լավ է ընդունել սառը վիճակում: Նաև հոգատարորեն պետք է պահպանել օդի մաքրությունը ննջարանում: Պետք է հիշել, որ աստրալի դուրս գալու ժամանակ մարմինն անպաշտպան է մնում, և եթե օդը թունավորված է, ուրեմն անխուսափելի է հյուրերի հայտնվելը: Դաղձը լավագուն զովացուցիչը կլինի, որը կնպաստի նաև իրեն աստրալին: Չէ՞ որ աստրալը շատ ավելի հաճախ է լքում մարմինը, քան մենք կարծում ենք,  բայց տարբեր պատճառներով: Մեկ անիմաստ թափառում է ինչ-որ տեղ մոտակայքում, մեկ էլ կարող է շատ օգտակար բաներ սովորել: Յուրաքանչյուրի ուղիղ պարտականությունն է իր աստրալի համար լավագույն պայմաններ ստեղծել:
Նաև պետք է հետևել, որ տանը կեղտոտ ջուր չմնա: Տնային շատրվաններն ու ակվարիումները սովորաբար դրա անցանկալի բուծարան են: Ինչու՞ ձկներին ու թռչուններին տանջել զնդանում:
Նաև ցանկանում եմ լիակատար մաքրության մեջ պահել Ուսուցչին նվիրված մի սենյակ կամ գոնե մի անկյուն: Կարելի է լուսամուտի մոտ պահել մի բազկաթոռ, որի վրա օտարներին նստել չթույլատրել: Նաև պետք չէ մոտ թողնել որոնող հետաքրքրասերների, նրանց համար պետք է ամենասովորական մարդ լինել, որպեսզի ձեր աուրայի վրա նրանց հանդգնությունը սայթաքի: Այս ամենը խորհուրդներ են Յոգայի առողջացման վերաբերյալ:



- - - - - - -



*197.* 


Պետք է մտածել Մեր գործողությունների մասին և երաշխավորել նրանց ճշմարիտ լինելը: Մտքի փոքրագույն երկատումն անգամ նետը նպատակակետից հեռու կտանի, և այդ ժամանակ ավելի լավ է Յոգային ընդհանրապես չդիպչել: Անորոշ գիտակցությունը կենդանական վիճակի ժառանգությունն է:  Ու՞մ են պետք պղտոր մտքերը: Ոչ ոք չի ցանկանում նույնքան պղտոր պատասխան ստանալ: Պետք է մաքրել ոգու հաղորդալարը: Բայց Մենք ծխնելույզ մաքրող չենք, որ բռնի կերպով մաքրենք ձեր ոգու փոխանցքները: Դիմեք, որ ունենանք օգնելու հնարավորություն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*198.* 


Յոգը սովորություններ չունի, քանզի դրանք ոչ այլ ինչ են, քան կյանքի նեխում: Բայց յոգին հատկանշանական է գործողությունների որոշակի պատկեր ունենալ: Յոգին դժվար չէ կտրել սովորությունների կապանքները, չէ՞ որ զգոնության լարվածությունը նրա առջև անվերջ դեպի հանգամանքները տանող նոր ուղիներ է բացում: Բայց անշարժությունը տգիտության կմախքն է: Որքա՜ն արքայություններ են կործանվել անշարժության պատճառով:



- - - - - - -



*199.* 


Կյանքում այն չկիրառողների ձեռքին Մեր Ուսմունքը հաստատուն չէ: Ասացեք բոլոր երկրների աշխատակիցներին, որպեսզի անհապաղ միջոցներ գտնեն Յոգայի խորհուրդներով կյանքն ամրապնդելու համար: Չափազանց շատ են խոսողներն ու քիչ են գործողները: Չեմ տեսնում ընդհանուր դասախոսությունների կարիքը, բայց պետք են անհատական զրույցներ: Նաև պետք չէ թաքցնել դժվարություններն ու առավելությունները: Զուգադիպեցրեք Յոգան համաշխարհային երևույթներին, քանզի պետք է կյանքին տալ համակարգ, առանց նրա հասարակական շարժումները ծերունիների դիմակահանդես են դառնում: Ազատության խստիվ կարգապահությունը կվերաստեղծի կյանքը միայն հոգեկան էներգիայի իրական լինելու նոր գիտակցման ներքո, որը կենսակերպ կդառնա:
Պնդեք, որ նոր գիտակցություն է պահանջվում կյանքում կիրառելու համար:



- - - - - - -



*200.* 


Բացահայտումն անհրաժեշտ է միայն քչերի համար, բայց ամբոխները չգիտեն նավի ուղղությունը փոխելու մասին, իսկ առավոտյան կհարցնեն. "Ու՞ր է մնացել առագաստը: Ինչու՞ է ափն ամայի": - "Այն պատճառով, որ դուք չնկատեցիք, թե ինչպես բեռնեցինք թանկարժեք բեռը, և արևածագին քամու ժամանակ դուք քնած էիք մնացել": Հստակորեն ամբոխին անհնար է ասել, քանզի առավոտյան նա գիշերվա ձայնն է լսում: Հիդրային խոցել կարելի է միայն նրան անծանոթ հարվածով: Յոգի պարտականությունն է անվիճարկելի հարվածներն ուսումնասիրելը:
Բարձրագույն գիտելիքին ձգտողն անդավաճանորեն կլինի դետքին: Այլ կերպ ուրիշ էլ ու՞մ զինվոր կանվանես: Ո՞վ է մաճկալը: Ո՞վ է ուղեկցորդը: Յոգը պետք է անվանվի այս երեք պատվարժան անուններով: Բայց սերմնացանի դաշտը ցույց տալու ժամանակն էլ կգա: Քանի՞ արմունկ է դա, ո՞վ է չափելու: Քանզի յոգի դաշտն է ողջ տարածությունը: Ո՞վ կարող է անուն տալ նրա հաղթանակներին, երբ կրակները նրա ներսում են առկայծում: Ո՞վ կարող է հաշվել փրկվածների քանակը, եթե նա փրկել է նրանց, առանց անուն հարցնելու:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*201.* 


Գոյություն ունի թյուր կարծիք, որ յոգն ունի անկոտրում առողջություն բառի սովորական նշանակությամբ: Մի՞թե զգայուն գործիքը հաստ ծառից են սարքում: Մի՞թե վինայի* լարերի արժանապատվությունն ամփոփված չէ ձայներանգի նրբագույն բաժանումների հանդեպ նրանց զգայությության մեջ: Այդպես էլ հնչում է նաև յոգի նրբազգայուն ապարատը: Հատկապես նրան են հայտնի այն աննկարագրելի, այն փոխանցիկ ցավերը, որոնք, ինչպես վինայի լարերը լարելը, փոխակերպում են նրա էությունը: Կարելի է հասկանալ, որ Յոգի ճանապարհի անվտանգությունը Մենք չենք չափազանցնի: Երբ վերածնվում են կենտրոնները, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ցավերը շրջանցել: Իմացության կրակն այրող է մնում:
Դուք գիտեք, որ այս ասվածը վերացական խորհրդանիշ չէ: Այդ ցավերի բոլոր սովորական սահմանումներն օգուտ բերել չեն կարող, քանի դեռ գիտությունը չի շտապել հասկանալ հոգևոր լինելու կամ հոգեկան էներգիայի իրական նշանակությունը: Որքան ավելի հեռու է ըմբռնումը Յոգայի վտանգից, այնքան ավելի հեռու է կանգնած մարդը Բարձրագույն Գիտակցության հետ կապից: Ընդ որում գիտակցության պատահական թռիչքներն արժեքավոր չեն, թռիչքների անլռելի երգն է անհրաժեշտ: Վինան ոչ միշտ է հնչում հստակորեն, բայց նրա նվագը միշտ բարեհունչ է:
Նրանք, որոնք Յոգայի մեջ պարարտ առողջություն են փնտրում, ավելի լավ է մի բաժակ գինի գցեն և խոսեն բարձր գաղափարների մասին առանց դրանք կյանքում կիրառելու: Չէ՞ որ յոգի առողջությունը դողում է վեր հառնող արծվի թևերի նման: Յոգի աչքը տեսնում է, ինչպես այն արծվի աչքը, որի մասին դուք գիտեք: Յոգի հանգստությունն օվկիանոսի ալիքի հանգստությունն է:



- - - - - - -



*202.* 


Յոգի առողջությունը համեմատում են վինան լարելու հետ: Նույնը կարելի է ասել նաև յոգի աշխատանքի մասին, որը մեկ զրնգուն է, մեկ լուռ, ծածկված նպատակահարմարության քողով: Յոգի նպատակն է տարածությունը լցնել օգտակար հաստատումներով և ուղղել էներգիան ամենուր, որտեղ աղտոտված է Ճշմարտությունը:
Կարելի՞ է արդյոք մեղադրել յոգին, եթե նա հակարծակի հայտնվում է կամ անհետանում է երկար ժամանակով: Ժամանակն է թողնել որոշակի ինչ-որ տեղի կապված լինելը: Միայն միտքն ու գործողությունը կարող են պայմանավորել գտնվելու երկրային տեղը: Հետևաբար ճամփորդությունները միշտ անքակտելի են Յոգայից: Որտե՞ղ ուրեմն կծնվի շարժունակության զգոնությունը: Որտե՞ղ է կոփվում ինքնուրույնությունը: Որտե՞ղ է կառուցվում ճանաչման միայնությունը: Տարածությունից կարող է աճել յոգի աշխատանքի հնչողությունը:  Յոգը պետք է գիտենա տարածությունը և կարողանա տարածական խոսքեր բերել ժողովուրդներին:

- - - - - - - 
* _Վինա_  - հնդկական երաժշտական գործիք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*203.* 


Ուսմունքի հետևից յոգի մոտ եկողներն իրենց արժանիքներով հավասար չեն:  Յոգը պետք է հասկանա, թե ով է եկել պատահականորեն, ով կարող է դառնալ աշակերտ, ով հետագայում, կատարելագործվելով եկողների վրա, կարող է աշակերտ-խորհրդատու դառնալ: Ավելի վատ է նրանց համար, ովքեր առընչվել են Յոգային, իսկ հետո նախկին կյանքին են վերադարձել: Հիրավի, ավելի հեշտ է աստրալին մարմնի մամլակի մեջ վերադառնալ, քան իմացության գոնե փշուր ճանաչածին վերադառնալ նախապաշարմունքների մթի մեջ: Նախազգուշացրեք նրանց, ովքեր ցանկանում են լսել Յոգայի մասին: Մենք չենք կարող որևէ մեկի մոլորության մեջ գցել:



- - - - - - -



*204.* 


Յոգի վահանի մասին երազում են շատերը, բայց սուր կոփելը ձանձրալի է նրանց: Ուրիշի թրով՝ խոցելու ունակություն ձեռք չես բերի:



- - - - - - -



*205.* 


Արթնացի՛ր, քնա՛ծ: Այս կոչը մարդիկ սիրում են կրկնել: Հատկապես շշմեցնում է, երբ այդ կոչը պնդում են քնածները, շարունակելով մնալ քնած: Քնած են ամբողջ կյանքը, քնած են տարիներ շարունակ, երբեմն ընկնելով հանկարծակի երազի մեջ, և այդ թմիրի մեջ կրկնում են ուրիշների չըմբռնված խոսքերը: Չխոսենք պատահական անցորդների մասին, բայց արդեն ճանաչողներն էլ ենթակա են կենդանական քնի նոպաներին: Այդ ժամանակ Ուսուցչի գործն է նրանց արթնացնելը, եթե անգամ կայծակի հարված պահանջվի: Չէ՞ որ երազը հեշտությամբ մոլագարություն է դառնում:
Օրհնյա՜լ ես, Հնդկաստան: Քանզի դու միակն ես, որ պահպանել է Ուսուցչի և աշակերտի հասկացությունը: Գուրուն կարող է ուղղորդել աշակերտի ոգու նավը: Գուրուն կարող է ցրել երազի նոպաները: Գուրուն կարող է ոգեշնչել հուսահատված ոգուն: Վա՜յ նրան, ով համարձակվել է սխալմամբ մեկին իր Ուսուցիչը համարել և ով թեթևսոլիկորեն արտասանում է Ուսուցիչ բառը, բայց մեծարում է ինքն իրեն:
Հիրավի, ծաղկում է դեպի վերելք տանող ուղին հասկացող ոգին, և հիվանդ է երկմտությամբ վհատվողը: Կարելի է հարցնել պատանի Հնդիկին՝ ցանկանու՞մ է արդյոք նա Գուրու ունենալ: Եվ պատասխանի կարիք էլ չի լինի, քանզի տղայի աչքերը ցանկություն, ձգտում և նվիրվածություն կարտահայտեն: Արիավարտայի* կրակը կվառվի նրա աչքերում: Րիգ-Վեդայի հեղեղը կհոսի սարերի լանջով: Էլ ո՞վ կարող է բառերով ցույց տալ Ուսումնառության ամբողջ շղթան: Այն կամ գիտակցված է իմացության օձի նման, կամ առանց նրա՝ մութ, երազ, մոլագարություն:

- - - - - - -
* _Արիավարտա_ -  "Արիացիների երկիր": Հյուսիսային Հնդկաստանի հին անվանումը, ուր, Ատլանտիդայի կործանումից հետո, եկել և հիմնավորվել են Միջին Ասիայից ելածները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*205.* (շարունակություն)


Վախեցնել պետք չէ, բայց Յոգայի հետ բոլոր առընչվողներին անհրաժեշտ է   ասել. ձեր հենարանը՝ Ուսուցիչն է, ձեր վահանը՝ նվիրվածությունն է Ուսուցչին, ձեր վախճանը՝ անտարբերությունն է և երկմտությունը: Ով միանման ժպտում է Ուսուցչի մտերիմներին ու թշնամիներին, նա արժանի չէ: Իսկ ով, գոնե լռելով, չի դավաճանում Ուսուցչին, նա կարող է հասնել մուտքի շեմին:



- - - - - - -



* 206.* 


Յոգայի նշանները ձեզ տրված են բարձունքներում: Դուք համոզվեցիք, որ ոչ ցուրտը, ոչ բարձրությունը ձեր առողջությանը չվնասեցին: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն ցուրտը չհաղթահարողը կկանգնի բարձրագույն առկայծման մեջ: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է մտածել հեռավոր աշխարհների մասին, եթե վախենում եք նույնիսկ երկրային բարձունքներից: Ինչպե՞ս կարող եք ձեզ անմարմին ոգի պատկերացնել, եթե քաղցի պատահական զգացումը դեռ չեք հաղթահարել: Ծանրաբեռնված ստամոքսը վերելքի վերջի դրսևորումն է: Երկիր մխրճվելու համար էլ ցուցանիշ է հարկավոր:
Չէ՞ որ Յոգան, բացի տիեզերական գիտակցությունը, շատ այլ  առավելություններ էլ է տալիս: Յոգան տալիս է տարածական հաղորդակցություն և Մեր միջնորդությունը բոլոր օգտակար գործերում: Համագործակցության իմացությունը միակ ճշմարիտ մոտեցումն է տալիս: Ուրեմն առավել կարևոր է հասկանալ Յոգան կյանքում կիրառելու համար, որպեսզի Մեզ հնարավորություն տաք պատասխանել կենսականորեն:



- - - - - - -



*207.* 


Ամրիտան* բաղկացած է նրբագույն էներգիաների նստվածքներից: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն անվանել յոգի ձտումների հագեցվածությունը բոլոր որակներով, որոնք արդեն տրվել են նրան: Յոգի ամեն ձգտում հագեցած է էներգիայի արժեքավոր կազմությամբ, անվանենք այն ձգտումների միասնության սկավառակ: Հիրավի, ինչպես լուսակիր սկավառակ, վեր են հառնում յոգի ձգտումները: Նա չունի անտարբեր գործողություններ, հակառակ դեպքում նա կնմանվի մեկին, ով սարի կատար է բարձրացել առանց որոշակի մտադրության և զարմացած շուրջն է նայում: Բայց յոգը գործում է, և դրսևորումն ինքը փոխակերպվում է գեղեցկության: Այդպես սովորում են գործել նաև յոգի աշակերտները՝ ուսուցանության ամենասկզբից: Հատկապես աշակերտին պետք է տիրապետել իրեն Ուսուցչի բացակայության ժամանակ: Հաճախ հենց այդ ժամանակ է նրանց անգիտակցությունն առանձնապես ազատ շունչ քաշում, քանզի ըմբռնված չէ դեռևս Ուսուցչի հասկացությունը և դրանով փակ է դեպի Ամրիտա ուղին:

- - - - - - -
* _Ամրիտա (Ամրտա)_ - (հնդկ.) երկնային ըմպելիք կամ աստվածների սնունդը, որ անմահություն է տալիս: Հին վեդայական տերմին է, որ համահունչ է սրբազան սոմայի հյութին հոգևոր գաղտներգություններում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*208*.


Էներգիայի օրենքները, որ մարդու մեջ արթնանում են Յոգայի ճանաչման հետ միասին, գործում են ճշգրիտ և անխուսափելիորեն: Յոգային առընչվողներից ոչ ոք չի կարող հերքել, որ իր կյանքը հիմնովին չի փոխվել: Իհարկե, կյանքը կարող էր  դառնալ լայնորեն փոխակերպված կամ առանձնահատուկ չնչին,կախված ոգու հատկություններից:
Մենք ասում ենք ամեն մեկին՝ ըմպիր Ամրիտայի լեցու՛ն գավաթը: Բայց ընտրության ազատությունը նույնպես բոլորինն է:



- - - - - - -



*209.* 


Զգույշ վարվեք լարած գործիքի հետ, այն ջահի՛ է նման մթի մեջ: Գցելով այն լարից, դուք ինքներդ ձեզ եք վնասում, քանզի նրա միջաշխարհային ուղին անխախտելի է, և արևի պես շողարձակում է յոգի նկրտումը: Հեշտ չէ ճանապարհը նրա:



- - - - - - -



*210.* 


Ասում են, յոգը ցանկություններ չունի, բայց փոխարենը նա լիքն է նկրտումներով: Ցանկությունը գործնական բան չէ, քանզի այն սպասում է ծնում: Բայց սպասումն անշարժության մայրն է: Իսկ նկրտումը շարժման ծնողն է, որը ոգին տանում է վեհացման: Ասում են, յոգը սեր չգիտի, բայց նա լիքն է կարեկցանքով: Մարդիկ սերը ճանաչում են միայն որպես կապող հանգույց, բայց կարեկցանքը, լինելով Ճշմարտության համագործակիցը,  սահմաններ չի ճանաչում: Ասում են, որ յոգն օժտված է անանցողիկ ուժերով, բայց նա, ինչպես աշխատասեր այգեպան, ամրացնում է իր հնարավորությունների այգու տնկարանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*211.* 


Դրուիդների Մայրը պահպանում էր գիտելիքը խեղաթյուրումից, նույն կերպ Հրեղեն Յոգայի Մայրը կպահպանի ուսմունքը չարամեկնություններից: Ճշմարտության հրեղեն ըմբռնումը ծանր է, բայց դետքի ծառայությունը դավաճանություն չի հանդուրժում: Արևային սուրը ձեռքից չի ընկնում, և ծունկն էլ չի ծալվում կեղծիքի առջև: Այդպես է պետք հասկանալ Ուսմունքը, որը նոր կյանքի կոփում է բերում: Այն ասում է. դուք լսեցիք, դուք պետք է հասկանաք, այս պահից դուք պատասխանատվություն եք ընդունել  խեղաթյուրելու համար:



- - - - - - -



*212.* 


Ուրախացե՛ք, ուրախացե՛ք, ուրախացե՛ք: Քանզի յոգը պետք է գիտենա ուրախության իմաստությունը: Օրհնյալի պատգամն է՝ պահպանել ոգու ուրախությունը: Ով զգում է ոգու ներկայությունը, նա, իմանալով իր անսահմանությունն, արդեն իսկ ուրախանում է:



- - - - - - -



*213.* 


Ամենադժվարն այն ոգու համար է, որը կուտակել է հնարավորություններ, բայց արտաքին աշխարհի պայմաններին համաձայն դրանք կիրառել չի կարող: Ամենից մոտը տարածական կրակի ազդեցության տակ եռացող փակ կաթսայի օրինակն է: Այդ դեպքում պետք է կիրառել սառեցման փոփոխական հոսանքները: Նույնիսկ քարեր շիկացնող տարածական կրակն անքակտելի կապ ունի կենտրոնների փոխանցքների հետ, այդ պատճառով Ուսուցիչը նույնիսկ ամենաանձնվեր յոգին ասում է՝ զգու՛յշ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*214.* 


Լուսատու Նյութի բյուրեղը հազվադեպ է ցուցադրվում այնպիսի մեծությամբ, ինչպիսին տեսաք դուք: Դրա համար մագնիսական հոսանքների հաջող կուտակում էր հարկավոր: Այն ասես յուրովի ձգած-բերած քար է: Այն նմանապես սրում է երրորդ աչքի կենտրոնը ու նաև բարձրագույն ոլորտներում աստրալ կառուցվածքների նյութ է հանդիսանում: Այն պատկանում է նրբագույն էներգիաներին և մարդկության խոստացած էներգիաներից մեկի բանաձևի բաղադրամասերից կլինի, եթե մարդկությունը ցանկանա այն ընդունել: Այդ լույսը կարող է հզորանալ անվերջանալիորեն, և այն կտա լուսավորություն, առանց որևէ նյութերի ծախսի, ինչպես նաև կընդունի ցանկացած ձև: Այդ խնդիրը կարելի է տալ, բայց անհրաժեշտ է մարդկության համաձայնությունը, այլ կերպ նրբագույն էներգիաների ուժը մարդկությանը տալ չի կարելի: Այդ էներգիաների ուժերը կապված են հոգեկան էներգիայի հետ, հետևափար յուրաքանչյուր չարաշահում կործանիչ կլինի:
Պետք է հիշել, որ ոչ միայն լուսավորության տեսակների մեջ, այլև որպես առողջարար միջոց, Լուսատու Նյութն անփոխարինելի է: Չէ՞ որ այն լավագույն միջոցը կդառնա ներվերը հանգստացնելու համար, քանզի կամուրջ է հանդիսանում մարդկության հոգեկան էներգիայի և տիեզերական էներգիայի միջև, որի պաշարն անսպառ է:



- - - - - - -



*215.* 


Բարկացած մարդը նման է ցլի, բայց հանուն ճշմարտության մարտնչողը նման է լուսավոր ոգու: Ե՜րբ ի վերջո մարդիկ կհասկանան, թե որքան սքանչելի է բարձր էություններին նմանվելը: Բայց առայժմ նրանք նույնիսկ ամաչում են մտածել այդ մասին:



- - - - - - -



*216.* 


Ահա թե ինչու է կարևոր, հատկապես այժմ ուշադրություն դարձնել Հրեղեն Յոգային: Ամեն հարյուրամյակ հոգեկան էներգիան հրամայաբար արթնանում է մարդկության մեջ, բայց այդ բարեբեր հրամանը երկոտանիները սովորաբար չեն ընդունում: Վերցնենք օրինակ՝ տասնիներորդ դարասկզբին բարձրացավ ռոմանտիզմի ալիքը, բայց առանց նրա էությունը հասկանալու, այլ կերպ ասած, առանց հերոսության: Հարյուրամյակի կեսերին երկրագունդը պատված էր մերժողական մատերիալիզմով, բայց նյութի իսկական հատկությունների ուսումնասիրությունը բաց թողնվեց: Դարի վերջը լցվեց անկումայնությամբ, այն ժամանակ երբ արժեքների վերագնահատում էր վիճակված: Քսաներորդ դարի սկիզբը նշանավորվեց պատերազմների և ժողովրդական ցնցումների նշաններով, բայց հոգեկան էներգիան ուղղորդում էր նվաճելու այլ աշխարհներ: Այդպես կամքի ազատությունը խեղաթյուրում էր վիճակված արժեքները: Մեր հարյուրամյակի կեսերին կբոցկլտան չյուրացված տարբեր էներգիաների նշաններ, և մարդիկ նորից կսկսեն դեսուդեն ընկնել  կեղծ ուղղություններով: Եվ այդ պատճառով ժամանակն է ճշմարիտ ճանապարհի նշանները տալ տեսնողներին:
Թող ժամանակ ունենան կանգ առնել, հիշելով ժամկետի կարճության մասին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*217.* 


Երբ աշակերտներ եք ընտրում, չափից դուրս մի շտապեք: Եկվորներին երեք խնդիր տվեք, որպեսզի նրանք, չկասկածելով այդ մասին, կարողանան իրենց դրսևորել: Թող մի խնդիրը լինի ընդհանուր բարիքի հաստատումը, մյուսը՝ Ուսուցչի անվան պաշտպանությունը, երրորդն՝ ինքնագործունեության դրսևորումը:
Ով հանձնարարության ժամանակ կսկսի սպառնալ, մերժեք նրան: Ով անկյունում կսկսի շշնջալ, մերժեք նրան: Ով կսկսի ընկճվել, մերժեք նրան: Դավաճանների մասին չեմ խոսում: Խնդիրները կատարելու վրա տեսեք փորձվողների քայլերը: Ամենում կամքի ազատություն է, և մոլորակն ինքը մարդկային ոգու իշխանության տակ է:



- - - - - - -



*218.* 


Երբ մենք խոսում ենք նրբագույն էներգիաների մասին, պետք է գիտենալ նրանց դրսևորումների նշանները: "Նրբագույն" անունը մատնանշում է, որ նրանց ազդեցության որակը տարբերվելու է սովորական երևույթներից: Առավել մեծ էներգիան ավելի քիչ զգալի է: Հատկապես, գիտակցությունն է մեղմացնում համաշխարհային էներգիայի ուժը: Տարածության գիտակցությունը հագեցնում է ուղեղի նյութի տարողունակությունը: Այդ պրոցեսը ցույց տալ չի կարելի, այն անչափելի է: Այդպես հատուկ կերպով պտտվող անիվը թվում է անշարժ, և միայն շրջապատող մթնոլորտի շարժումն է ցույց տալիս լարվածության աստիճանը: Այդպես էլ նրբագույն էներգիաների պրոցեսներում նրանց դրսևորումը դիտարկելի կլինի միայն մեծ տարածությունների վրա: Ինչպես անգույն ցիանակալիումն է անտեսանելի ուշադրության համար, այնպես էլ գիտակցության էներգիան չի կարող սկսել իր ազդեցուցիչ գործունեությունը, բայց հետևանքները դրսևորվում են շրջապատի տարածական ալիքների վրա: Այդպես էլ լուսարձակող նյութը կուրացնում է իր սկզբնական դրսևորումներում, բայց նրա նուրբ թրթիռները համարյա աննշմարելի են:
Նույն օրենքը ուսուցանելի է նաև այլ պրոցեսներում: Վերցնենք մարդկանց վրա ազդեցության օրինակը: Արտասանվում է ճառ՝ և ամբոխը հպատակված է: Բայց հաջորդ ազդեցություններն ասես թե չեն զգացվում: Այնուամենայնիվ չի կարելի պնդել, որ առաջին գործողությունն ամենահամոզիչն էր: Շատ հնարավոր է, որ փոխվել է գիտակցության աստիճանը և ամպրոպաձայնը փոխարինվել է լռությամբ: Բայց արդեն ասված է լռության հզորության մասին: Այդպես լիովին հասկանալի, բայց անտեսանելի կազմավորվում են իրավիճակները: Մարդիկ նկատում են դրանք ավարտուն վիճակում, բայց յոգը ենթադրում է դրանց կազմավորման ամբողջ նրբագույն ընթացքը: "Ոչինչ պատահական չէ" ասույթը յոգի համար պատկերանում է որպես ազդեցության ծիածան: Կազմավորումները շերտավորվում են բազմագույն, սա արժեքավոր է հիշել: Ինչպես քիմիական, այնպես էլ հոգեկան նվաճումներում հոգ ենք տանում խուսափել ընթացքի միօրինակությունից: Ամեն սպասելի միօրինակություն բազմաթիվ հնարավորություններ է գլխատում: Նրբագույն էներգիաների ազդեցության ներքո թվացյալ անսպասելիությունը նոր զարդանկար է բերում: Ինչպիսի՛ օգուտ կբերենք բարեշրջմանը, եթե չհասկանանք ազդեցությունների տարբերությունը:

----------

Varzor (23.09.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*219.* 


Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է անվանել Հրեղեն յոգին: Իհարկե, Ճշմարտության ջատագով: Ճշմարտության զգացումը բնորոշ է յոգին, ինչպես կրակին լույսն է բնորոշ: Խոսքերով անբացատրելի է զգոնության աճը, բայց այն սրում է ինչպես շոշափելի հինգ զգայարանները, այնպես էլ աստրալ մարմնին հատուկ յոթ զգայարանները, որոնք հազվադեպ կարող են երկրային մարմնի մեջ հնչել որպես արձագանքիչ: Ուրեմն պետք է ուշադիր ականջ դնել Հրեղեն յոգի զգացմունքներին, նրանց մեջ, ինչպես լույսի բոց, Ճշմարտություն է ներդրված:



- - - - - - -



*220.* 


Հրեղեն Յոգան ոչ միայն մարդկության հնարավորությունների հերթական լայնացումն է, այլև նա պետք է ներդաշնակության բերի իրենց ժամկետին մեր մոլորակին հասնող տիեզերական էներգիաները: Այդ հանգամանքը պետք է հաստատապես գիտակցված լինի, հակառակ դեպքում կարող են տարածվել մի շարք թվացյալ հիվանդություններ, և նրանց արտաքին բուժումը կբերի ամենատարբեր կործանիչ հետևանքների: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է բուժել կրակների դրսևորումը: Դրանք կարելի է ուղղորդել միայն, որպես օգտակար հոգեաշխատուժ: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է բուժել մեջքի ցավերը, եթե նրանք կապված են Կունդըլինիի արթնացման հետ: Իմացողը կողջունի միայն դրանք և կմիջնորդի անանուխի մերսումով: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք դադարեցնել երրորդ աչքի այրումը, եթե այն սկսել է աշխատել: Ավելի խելամիտ չի՞ լինի արդյոք, պաշտպանելով նրան արևից,  թույլ տալ զարգանալ: Արդեն վաղուց մազերը գլխագագաթին էին հավաքում այդ փոխանցքը պաշտպանելու համար: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք կասեցնել արևահյուսակի շարժումը, եթե այն սկսել է պտտվել: Բռնությունն արևային օձի վրա կարող է ավարտվել ուղեղի վնասվածքով: Նմանապես վտանգավոր է Թասի կենտրոնի աշխատանքը հատելը: Իհարկե, ափիոնով թունավորելը դադարեցնում է կենտրոնների շարժումը, բայց այդ դեպքում ավելի հեշտ է ուղղակի մարդու գլուխը կտրել:
Կարելի է պատկերացնել, թե ինչպիսի շփոթություն կհրահրեն այդ անհասկանալի շարժումները, եթե չմոտենաք դրանց հոգեկան էներգիայի ճանապարհով:   Որքան   էլ  տարօրինակ  թվա,   բայց  իմպերիլի*   ֆիզիկական հետքերի ուսումնասիրությունը կարող է տանել հոգեկան էներգիայի նստվածքների ըմբռնմանը: Իմպերիլի հետքերը կարելի է ուսումնասիրել ցանկացած ներվային հանգույցում, բայց պետք է նշել, որ թույնի հատիկավորումների շուրջ կուտակվում է ինչ-որ նյութ, որը կուլ է տալիս այդ վնասարար սադայելին: Հոգեկան էներգիայի նստվածքները կարող են հայտնաբերվել, քանզի յուրաքանչյուր էներգիա ունի նյութական բյուրեղ:
Ով տեսել է Փոհաթի և Լուսատու Նյութի բյուրեղները, նա գիտի, թե որքան տեսանելի են նույնիսկ նուրբ էներգիաների բյուրեղները: Էներգիաների նյութական ոլորտի միացումը տարածության անտեսանելի խտացման հետ ուսումնասիրությունների վստահելի ճանապարհ է: Թող որ մետաֆիզիկան տեսանելի հետևանքներ չի տվել, ալքիմիան իր հանգիստն է գտել դագաղում, բայց քիմիան շոշափելի իրականություն է տալիս, եթե հոգեկան էներգիայի և ամենակապակցող հրի արժանի ըմբռնում է գտնում:
Համարում եմ, որ պետք է տալ հնարավորություններ, բայց կամքի ազատությունը չպետք է խախտվի: Ով ցանկանում է՝ կհասկանա: Երբեք ամենասպառիչ բանաձև մի տվեք, որոշակի տեղ տվեք կամքի ազատությանը:

- - - - - - -
* _Իմպերիլ_ - բարկության, դժգոհության թույնը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*221.*


 Իմպերիլի նստվածքը ցույց է տրվել այսօր: Հենց այդ թույնն է մարդկանց այսքան անհանգստություն պատճառում: Մի մոռացեք, որ ամենամեծ տգիտությունն անգամ արժանի չէ իմպերիլի մեկ կաթիլի: Չէ՞ որ իմպերիլն անձնական մթերք չէ, բայց, գոլորշիանալով, սնուցում է այն տարածությունը, որի մաքրության համար պատասխանատու են բոլորը:



- - - - - - -



*222.* 


Ազատ կամքը որպես առավել մեծ հակասությունների առարկա է ծառայում: Ոմանց համար այն փոխակերպվում է ինքնակամության, ուրիշների համար անպատասխանատվության, երրորդների համար խելակորույս ինքնապարծության: Միայն ոգու կարգապահությունն անցնողը կարող է գիտակցել, թե որքան խստապահանջ է ազատության իրականությունը:
Ազատության անկումը կարելի է տգիտության տոնակատարություն անվանել: Մարդիկ չեն կարողանում համակերպվել իմացության Վերարքայության հետ և հարգել կամքի խստությունը: Այնինչ, հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք Յոգան այնտեղ, որտեղ կամքի համար պատասխանարվություն չկա: Ամեն յոգ ասես թե  սրեր է նետում իր սրտի վրա, այդքան պատասխանատու են նրա կամային գործողությունները: Յոգի կամքով հրահրված հետևանքները կարող են անասելի ծանր լինել, բայց նա գիտի, թե ինչու է ընտրել դրանք: Այդպես յոգին կարելի է առանց հերթափոխի զինվոր պատկերացնել:
Ով համոզված է իր կամքի համար, նե՛րս համեցեք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*223.* 


Ճանկերից դուք չեք վախենում, մռնչոցը ձեզ սարսափելի չէ: Գազանները թափահարում են  պոչերը և պատրաստ են ծառայել: Այո, Յոգայի ուղին վտանգները հրեղեն ծաղիկներ է դարձնում: Երբ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս պահպանել երկրային կուտակումները, նկատի ունեմ ընդամենը ոգու ամրոցի սպառազինումը: Մսխումը Մենք դատապարտում ենք: Յուրաքանչյուր հաղորդակցում ազատության աստիճան է: Ո՞րն է ուրեմն սահմանը թույլատրելի ձեռքբերման: Ուսուցչի զգայիմացությունն ու փորձը դրսևորված թույլատրելիության հաստատումը կտան: Յոգն ամեն ինչ կարող է, բայց յոգին  ամեն ինչ չէ, որ թույլատրված է: Ո՞րն են ուրեմն սահմանափակման պայմանները: Պատասխանատվությունը սեփական հոգևոր հարստության հանդեպ, միայն այդ ունեցվածքն է յոգին արժանի: Մնացած ամեն ինչ ոչ ավելին է, քան զինվորի զենքը, որը կռվից հետո վերադարձվում է հրամանատարին: Այստեղ կասկած լինել չի կարող: "Վեհապետ, ընդունիր իմ ամբողջ սպառազինությունը, սուրը իմ խոցող և վահանը պաշտպանության: Որքա՜ն ծանր է սաղավարտը, որը կռվի պահին փետուրից էլ թեթև էր: Սռնապանները կասեցնում են քայքս և բազպաններս ասես շղթանե՛ր են ձեռքերիս": Կասի Հրամանատարը. "Յուրաքանչյուր մենամարտ իր զենքն ունի: Անպետք զենքը մի կողմ դիր, այն կտրվի քո ոգու հարստությունը ժառանգողին: Ամեն զենք սահմանված է հատուկ կռվի համար: Քեզ համար սուրն արդեն կարճ է, այդ պատճառով քեզ եմ հանձնում լույսի նիզակն ու հեռահար նետերը":
Ով տեսել է թշնամուն իր սրի երկարության վրա, նա գիտի, թե հաղթանակի նետն ինչպես արձակել: Բայց շատ զինվորներ չգիտեն զենքի նպատակահարմարությունը և այդ պատճառով ընկնում են թշնամու հարվածների տակ: Իր անզգուշության պատճառով թշնամու հարվածի տակ ընկնողը պատվի չի արժանանում: Մարտի այս կանոնն անհրաժեշտ է յուրաքանչյուր յոգի: 



- - - - - - -



*224.* 


Յոգի ազատագրված նուրբ մարմինը գոյության տարբեր մակարդակներ է այցելում: Տարածական թռիչքներն ու մոլորակի ընդերքը սուզվելը հավասարապես հասանելի են: Մոլորակի արհավիրքների ուսումնասիրությունը հասկացություն է տալիս կյանքի շերտավորումների մասին: Կարելի է դիտարկել, թե ինչպես են քարացել հանքաղբյուրային շիթերի մեջ ընկած կենդանիները: Կարելի է շարժվել ստորգետնյա ուղիներով, տեսնելով, թե որքան են մաշված մոլորակի հիմքերը: Այդպես յոգի ոգին ընտելանում է հինավուրց մարմինների վիճակին, և ոչինչ նրան անսասան, ավարտված չի թվում: Այդպիսի գիտակցությունն անհրաժեշտ է ոգու առաջընթացի համար, դեպի կատարելությունն այդ ձգտումը գալիս է անկատարյալության զգացմունքի միջից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*225.* 


Սխալ է մտածել, որ գիտակցության վերելքն ի կատար է ածվում գերբնական  հիացմունքներով: Ինչպես ներքևում, այնպես էլ վերևում, ամենուր աշխատանք է և փորձ: Գիտակցությունը սնուցում է նուրբ մարմնի աճը: Չկա այն փոքրագույն զգացումը, որը նուրբ մարմնի համար հյուսվածք չէր ստեղծի: Հենց այդ պայմանն է սովորաբար բաց թողնվում մարդկանց տեսադաշտից: Նրանք մտածում են, որ մեծ արարքով կարելի է քողարկել մի շարք մանր տնային գործողություններ: Բայց ո՞րն է մեծը, ո՞րն է փոքրը: Այդ պատճառով յոգի գործողությունները միշտ լիքն են նրբաճաշակ մտածվածությամբ: Յոգի ամեն գործողության մեջ կարելի է դիտողունակություն ու փութաջանություն տեսնել: Նրանց մեջ նախապաշարմունքներ և օտար ավանդույթ չկա: Նա քայլում է ինչպես առյուծ, առանց ոչնչացնելու ուշադրությանն անարժան բուսականությունը, բայց նրա հարվածը խոցում է աներեր: Այդպես պետք է գնահատել քո յուրաքանչյուր գործողության էությունը: Պետք չէ հուսալ, որ վաղը կարելի է նոր այգի տնկել: Միայն անմիջապես, անհապաղ կարելի է ամրապնդել գիտակցության բուծարանը: Այգեպանն ուսումնասիրում է այգում իր գտած յուրաքանչյուր նոր արմատ: Յոգի համար գիտակցության ամեն թել հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ կապող թել է:



- - - - - - -



*226.* 


Իր գործողություններում յոգը նմանվում է քարտաշի կամ նրբագույն արտադրանքի ոսկեձույլի: Հենց ձուլողի է նման յոգը: Միայն ձուլողն է նրբագույն հպումներով հյուսում համադրությունների զարդանկարը: Նաև յոգն է կարողանում ճանաչել մարդկային մտադրությունների անտեսանելի պայմանները: Նա ձգտում է սովորաբար անտեսանելիին և սովորում է հասանել կատարածի իսկական պատճառները: 
Սրատեսության փորձը յոգին է պատկանում: Մի՞թե յոգը կարող է լիովին լքել կյանքը: Նա այնքան մոտ է կատարելությանը, որ  նույնիսկ չի կարող երկար ժամանակով գտնվել սովորական միջմոլորակային վիճակում: Այդ պատճառով ձեզ հայտնի յոգ Ուրուն* իրեն համար հատուկ միջմոլորակայն ապրելակերպ ստեղծեց: Այն օգտակար եղավ մարդկությանը և ընկավ նուրբ մարմնի խտացման ուսումնասիրությունների հիմքում: Այս օրինակը բերում եմ որպես ապացույց, որ ամեն տեղ անհատական-գիտակցված աշխատանք է հարկավոր:
Նուրբ Աշխարհի փչացած լինելու երևույթը մարդկությանը խանգարում է անընդմեջ շարունակել իր կատարելագործումը: Բայց Նուրբ Աշխարհը խեղաթյուրվում է երկրային աշխարհի կողմից, հետևաբար բժշկումն այստեղից է պետք սկսել: Այդ պատճառով Յոգայի ուսումնասիրությունը ոչ թե անհատական կատարելագործում է, այլ Նուրբ Աշխարհի բարելավում: Յոգը, գիտակցաբար փոխելով իր մարմնի վիճակը, հասնում է ոգու աշխատանքի լարման: Նա ոչ միայն կրճատում է մարմնավորումների միջև ունեցած հանգիստը, այլ իր միտքն անմիջապես ուղղորդում է օգտակար գործողությունների վրա: Այդպես նա միավորում է տարանջատված աշխարհները և անընդմեջ աշխատանքի մեջ հաստատում է գոյի ճանաչումը:

- - - - - - -
* Յոգ Ուրուն երկար ժամանակ ապրում էր Նուրբ Աշխարհում, ապաքինում բերելով ոչ միայն նուրբ, այլև կոպիտ աշխարհի բնակիչներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀՐԵՂԵՆ  ՅՈԳԱՅԻ  ՆՇԱՆՆԵՐԸ"*


*227.* 


Անփութության դեպքում ամեն տիեզերական նվաճում իր մեջ վտանգ է պարունակում: Եթե մարդիկ կարող են տիրապետել նոր էներգիաների, ուրեմն թույլ ոգիների համար կմեծանա մոլագարության վտանգը: Մոլագարության հարցին հարկ է գիտականորեն վերաբերվել: Հիմնված է գոյատևման երկու պահ: Առաջինը՝ կյանքի անընդհատականությունը տարբեր վիճակներում, երկրորդը՝ մի էության կամքի ազդեցությունը մեկ ուրիշ էության վրա: Այդպես էությունները, գտնվելով տարբեր աստիճանների նուրբ մարմինների մեջ, կարող են ուղղորդել երկրային մարմնավորումների մտքերը: Չգիտակցված էներգիան կարող է օժանդակել աշխարհների միացմանը, բայց, միացնելով բարձրագույնը, հենց ինքն էլ ցածրերի համար ուղի է բացում: Ընդ որում գիտեցեք, թե ցածրերը որքան են ձգտում մերձենալ երկրային արտահոսքերի հետ: Այդպես պետք է նախազգուշացնել մարդկանց կամքի աննկունության մասին, քանզի մոլագարությունն առավել անթույլատրելի վիճակներից մեկն է: Եվ միայն երրորդ, ավելի ամուր և մաքուր, կամքի միջնորդությունն է, որ կարող է խախտել այդ անօրինականությունը, որը խոցում է մարդկանց անկախ տարիքի և կարգավիճակի: Բժշկի գործն է՝ զննել հիվանդին և գտնել օտար կամքի նախանշանները: Եթե բժիշկն ինքը բավականաչափ մաքրված է և չի վախենում իր վրա վերցնել անկոչ հյուրին, նա կարող է կիրառել կամքի ազդեցությունը: Բայց նույնիսկ կամքը զավթողին դուրս վանելը բավական չէ ապաքինման համար: Մոտ հազար օր չի վերանում կրկնվելու վտանգը, հիվանդը պետք է սևեռուն հետևի իր մտքին: Բժիշկներին պետք է նախազգուշացնել: 
Անթիվ է քանակը նրանց, ովքեր ցանկանում են մարդկանց ամենաանարգալի մտքեր ներշնչել, բայց բավական է ունենալ ուժ և գտնել հրամանի ռիթմը, որպեսզի փրկես մարդուն: Վնասակար ազդեցությունները վտարելը յոգի պարտականությունն է:



- - - - - - - 



*228.* 


Բաց կենտրոնները բարեշրջական տիեզերական հաղորդակցման ուղի են տալիս, իսկ ոգեմիջնորդներն ասես առանց ղեկ նավակ լինեն: Կատարելապես ամբողջ մարդկությունը պետք է շարժվի բարեշրջական հաղորդակցման ուղիով, բայց փակ կենտրոնները նրան հեռու հետ են մղում: Բաց կենտրոններն ուղղակի ապացույցն են ճիշտ ուղղության, բայց ոգեմիջնորությունը վտանգ է միայն: Ոգեմիջնորդն ընդամենն իջևանատուն է ապամարմնավորված կեղծարարների համար:

----------

Varzor (01.10.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*229.* 


Օգտվելով բարձունքների մագնիսականությունից և Ուրուսվատիի* բաց կենտրոններից, մենք դիտարկեցինք Փոհաթի և Լուսատու Նյութի բյուրեղները, իմպերիլի նստվածքները և հոգեկան էներգիայի արտահոսքերը: Մտածեք, եթե հոգեկան էներգիայի արտահոսքը տեսանելի է անզեն աչքով, նշանակում է այն որսալի՞ է:   Որսալի  ամեն ինչ կարող է խտացվել,  նշանակում է,  կարելի է  նոր կենդանի ուժ հավաքել: Այդպես մենք կմոտենանք նոր էներգիաների տիրապետելուն, հենց փորձնական լաբորատոր ճանապարհով:
Իրենց բնական արտահոսքերի միջոցով մարդիկ կարող են նոր կենսունակության պաշար կուտակել: Այն, ինչը տարրալուծվում է տարածության մեջ, կարելի է կիրառել անմիջականորեն: Ահա թե ինչու է պետք Իմացության լեռնային քաղաքը: Ահա թե ինչու պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել հոգեկան էներգիայի զարգացմանը:



- - - - - - - 



*230.* 


Պետք է ուշադիր վերաբերվել այսպես կոչված երկակի կյանքի դեպքերին: Վատթարագույն դեպքում դա մոլագարության տեսակ է, իսկ լավագույն դեպքում՝ անցյալ մարմնավորումների վերապրում: Երբեմն ոգին այնքան է մոտենում նախկին մարմնավորումներին, որ վերապրում է դրանք նորից: Անհրաժեշտ է հոգատար ուշադրություն դարձնել այդ վիճակին, որն ընթացիկ մարմնավորման գիտակցության մեջ չի մտնում: Պետք չէ տանջել հարցերով, բայց այստեղ էլ յոգը կարող է օգտակար լինել: Նա կարող է հրամայել չդիպչել անցյալին: Դուք նկատել եք, որ Մենք միայն անհրաժեշտության դեպքում ենք դիպչում անցյալ մարմնավորումներին, որպեսզի Ակաշայից չներգրավենք անցյալի արտահոսքերը:

- - - - - - -
* _Ուրուսվատի_ - "Առավոտյան Աստղի Լույս", - Ելենա Ռերիխի հոգևոր անունը, որը տվել են նրան Սպիտակ Եղբայրության Մեծ Ուսուցիչները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*231.* 


Երբեք պետք չէ մարդկանց սեփական բակ հրավիրել: Նույնիսկ մեծ Ուսուցիչները երբեմն բերնեբերան լցրել են փոխակերպման թասը, վախենալով, որ Ուսմունքը չփոխանցված կմնա: Այնինչ, ամեն Ուսմունք հայտնվում է ժամանակին, այն սնուցում է տարածությունը և տալիս է արտահոսքեր, որոնք անսպասելի ճանապարհներով են անցնում: Տեսել ենք, թե լայնորեն հայտարարված շատ բաներ ինչպես են խորտակվել խուճապի առաջին ալիքների մեջ: Բայց զարմանալի է դիտել, թե ինչպես է ծլարձակում անտեսանելի ցանքը: Քանի՜ անգամ ծաղրի առարկա դարձած գիրքը դեն է նետվել, որպեսզի հետո արժանանա ճշմարիտ ուշադրության: Նմանապես ստեղծագործություններն այրելն էլ օժանդակել է նրանց ամրապնդմանը: Ոչ թե հետապնդումներից, այլ ճանաչումից է պետք զգուշանալ: Պետք է պնդել սա, քանզի մարդիկ համակված են ամբոխի հանդեպ ուշադրությամբ և չեն հասկանում պատահական խառնամբոխի ողջ ապարդյունությունը: 
Ուսմունքի բառերը ժլատ, բայց իմաստուն բաժանելու ունակությունը պատկանում է յոգին: Տալ բոլորին ամեն ինչ՝ նշանակում է իրեն տարածությանը դժբախտ դարձնել: Թող սակավ, բայց ամուր ծառաբներն են կազմավորում ապագա անտառը, իսկ մանր թփերն ուտում են մեկմեկու և վնասակար էությունների ծնունդ են դառնում: Բնության ամեն դրսևորման վրա կարող եք ուսումնասիրել բարձրագույն օրգանիզմների աճի ուղիները: Մտքի ծնունդն ու մարմնավորումը նույնպես բարձրագույն օրգանիզմ ենք անվանում: Մտքի պատառիկներն, իհարկե, ոչինչ են, բայց անընդմեջ ու ճշգրիտ միտքը կարող է Ուսմունքի հիմնասյուն լինել:



- - - - - - -



*232.* 


Ո՞վ կարող է չմերժել օգտակար ղեկավարությունը: Նա, ով դեն է նետել կյանքի հարմարավետության մասին մտքերը: Ու՞մ կարելի է տալ պայքարի միջոցներ: Նրան, ով կռվի դաշտը չի՛ լքի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*233. 
*

Կարիք չկա հեռվում փնտրել այն, ինչ մոտակայքում է գտնվում: Ինչպիսի՜ անուղղելի վնաս հասցրեցին մարդկությանը մոգության հեռավոր որոնումները: Փոխանակ սեփական գիտակցությունը բարելավելուն, որոնումները սահմանափակվեցին օտար խոսքերով, նույնիսկ առանց նրանց նշանակությունն ու ռիթմը հասկանալու: Ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ օտար բան է այդպես դիմադրում բարեշրջմանը, ինչպես մոգության չքարացած բանաձևերը: Աստրալ աշխարհն ամենից շատ է բաժանված մարմնավորված աշխարհից հենց մոգության վարժանքներով: Իհարկե, մոլագարությունը հաճախ մոգական կանչերի հետևանք է: Ոգեհարցությունը մոգության կողքին է ապրում:
Այն մոգական բանաձևերը, որոնք հրապարակված են, ստի արդյունք են ընդամենը: Նրանց մեջ թողնված է մի բան, ինչը պատկանում է բանավոր փոխանցմանը: Իհարկե, յոգը մոգի հակադրությունն է հանդիսանում: Մոգը կանգնած է քարացած խոսքերի վրա, յոգն անընդհատ ներշնչում է Տիեզերքի նոր շնչառությունը: Մեկը զառամյալ է ի ծնե, մյուսը երիտասարդ է իր բոլոր փոխակերպումներում: Մեկը փորձում է հարվածել օտար խոսքով, մյուսը խոցում է ազատ մտքով: Մեկը պաշտպանվում է խղճուկ լեզվակով, մյուսն իր հայացքի զրահով է պատված:
Յոգան մոգության հետ ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունի:



- - - - - - -



*234.* 


Դուք տեսել եք, թե ինչպես է առվակը հզոր հեղեղատ դառնում, եթե իր մեջ է ընդունում բոլոր ջրվեժներն ու բոլոր հոսանքների շիթերը, դրանք իրեն ալիք դարձնելով: Այդպես էլ յոգի համար չկա լավ կամ վատ գիտելիք, նա իր մեջ է ներծծում ցանկացած գիտելիք և ամենքի մեջ օգտակար կիրառում է գտնում:
Պետք է սովորեցնել սեփական անձը բոլոր գիտելիքների իրագործմանը: Ո՞ր մի բնագավառը կարող ենք մեզանից ցածր համարել: Ինչպե՞ս կարող ենք պահպանել մեր վստահությունը, եթե անհրաժեշտ նյութն ինքներս ենք վանում:

----------

Varzor (05.10.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*235.* 


Ճիշտ է նկատված, որ որոշ ցավեր մենք սրբազան ենք անվանում, նրանց միջով վեր է հառնում ոգին և այլ ճանապարհ չկա: Չգիտենք օրինակ, երբ գիտակցությունը բարձունք է ապրել առանց մարմնի ցավերի: Պետք է հասկանալ, թե որքան հոգատարորեն է պետք վերաբերվել ամեն երևույթի, երբ մենք ամեն ժամ բարձրագույն էներգիաներից առաքումներ կարող ենք սպասել:



- - - - - - -



*236.* 


Ինչպիսի՞ վստահությունն է ամենալավը: Խոսքերով հաստատվելու կարիք չունեցող վստահությունն՝ ամենալավն է: Ինչպիսի՞ կասկածն է ամենավատը: Թռուցիկ կասկածն ամենավատն է: Կասկածի տանջող օձը սարսափելի չէ՝ այդ օձին կարելի է ոչնչացնել մեկ սխրանքով, - բայց բազմաթիվ մանր որդեր երկարաժամկետ դեղամիջոց են պահանջում: Այդպես ամենաամուր վստահությունը չի վիրավորվում ոչ մտքով, ոչ խոսքով: Ավելի լավ է թույն խմել, քան հիվանդանալ կասկածով: Վստահությամբ լուսավորվածը զրահի կարիք չունի:



- - - - - - -



*237.* 


Դեպի Ուսուցիչ տանող ճանապարհը մեկն է՝ քայլել առանց հետ նայելու: Անհաջողության մասին մտքի հայտնվելն արդեն իսկ պարտություն է: Ով գիտի իր թռիչքի ուղղությունը, թռչում է, ինչպես արծիվն անդունդի վրա: Հանգամանքների մագնիսականացումը գիտեք:



- - - - - - -



*238.* 


Չի եղել դեպք, որ նախկին մարմնավորումների հին աուրան չհոգնեցնի: Հատկապես, երբ կարման բերում է ոչ այնքան հաճելի ուղեկիցների: Բայց, երբ ամեն հանդիպում ավարտվում է, գալիս է թեթևացումը, ասես թե օտարի ունեցվածքը հետ ես վերադարձրել: Բոլոր երկրային հանդիպումների կեսից ոչ պակասը նախկին մարմնավորումներից են: Կարելի է պատկերացնել, թե էլեկտրախցաններն ինչպես են շղթայակցվում բարձր էլեկտրականության ճնշման տակ:
Կարմայի լայն հավելումը ստեղծում է բարդ համադրություններ, ասես կրկնակի կամ եռակի ազգակցություն: Բայց ավելի լավ է վճարողը լինել, քան ստացողը, քանզի ամեն վճարում վերջ է դնում անցյալին, այնինչ ստացումը կարող է նորից կապել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*239.* 


Պետք է ընտելանալ, որ օգտակար ոչինչ չի կորչում: Պետք է ընտելանալ շրջապատողներին սպասվող վտանգների քանակի մասին գիտակցությանը: Պետք է ընտելանալ գիտելիքի ծանրության գիտակցությանը: Բուդդան որդուն ավանդել է պահպանել ուրախություն, քանզի դա ամենադժվար բանն է երկրի վրա: Ավելի լավ է պահպանել իմացության ամբողջ ծանրությունը, քան իրականությունից դուրս գտնվել:



- - - - - - -



*240.* 


Պետք է վերանայել մահվան մասին բոլոր դատողությունները: Եթե ինքնասպանության մասին միտք չկա, եթե ամեն ինչ աշխատանքով լիքն է եղել, ուրեմն արդյո՞ք պետք է երկար կյանքը մեկ մարմնում: Ավելի օգտակար է ժամանակը կիսել մի քանի փորձերի միջև: Էներգիայի խնայողությունը տիեզերքի հիմքն է: Մուտք գործել օզոնով լի նոր տուն, նշանակում է մուտքի իրավունք ստանալ դեպի նոր կուտակումներ:
Յոգի գործն է քարուքանդ անել մահվան պաշտամունքը: Կարելի է հասնել այնպիսի սահմանափակության, որ հարևան քաղաք տեղափոխվելն արդեն մեծ իրադարձություն կթվա: Հետո արդեն ստիպված ես լինելու նոր բնակարան էլ չտեղափոխվել, և հագուստը փոխելն էլ դժվար խնդիր կդառնա: Մահից ամենից շատ անշարժ մարդիկ են վախենում: Մահի մասին մտածել երկչում են և անցողիկ պահը հանգեցնում են վերջնական վիճակի: Բայց նույնիսկ մարմնի վրա էլ կաշին վերանորոգվում է, և հին կաշվից մնացած թեփը թաղելու համար մենք դագաղագործներ չենք կանչում: Ինչու՞ ուրեմն միկրոտիեզերքից համադրություն չտանել Մակրոտիեզերքի հետ, հիշելով ոգու անխախտելիության բոլոր սահմանումները, որոնց մասին ասում է Բհագավատ Գիտան:



- - - - - - -



*241.* 


Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք յոգն իրեն հոգնած զգալ: Իհարկե այո, եթե նա կարող է նույնիսկ հիվանդանալ, բայց նա կգիտենա, որ էներգիայի նոր պաշարը պետք է կուտակվի: Նա կգիտենա, թե որտեղ է էներգիան գերածախսվել, և հանգիստ վալերիան ու մուշկ կընդունի:
Երջանկություն է գիտենալ, որ մեր մարմինը կարիք ունի էներգիայի վերականգնման: Անցյալից հոգնածությունը՝ երջանկություն է ապագայի համար: Նոր կուտակումը միշտ գերազանցում է անցյալին: Նշանակում է հոգնածությունը մեր բարեկամն է: Նրա շնորհիվ իմաստուն օձը փոխում է կաշին, բայց վերանորոգման ժամանակ օձը չի խայթում: Գիտի օձը, որ վերանորոգման հաջողությունը հանգստից է կախված: Այդ պատճառով հոգնելու պատճառ ունեցող մարդը գիտակից կերպով իրեն հանգիստ կնշանակի, գործի դնելով իր մարմնի լրիվ այլ կենտրոններ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*242.* 


Դժվար է մտածել, թե որքան քիչ են մարդիկ, որոնք լի են ցանկությամբ տալ ամեն ինչ, տալ տարածությանը, տալ անտեսանելի աշխարհներին, հատկապես տալ անծանոթ մարդկանց իմացությանը: Այդ վերացականությունն աշխարհից՝  սովորաբար նոր մտածողություն է տալիս: Հեշտ չէ տարածական գոյատևությունը, այն պատ է ստեղծում չտեսնող մարդկանց համար: Եթե ճանապարհը քաղաքների փողոցներից դուրս է ընկած, ուրեմն սիրտը կարող է դիմանալ թունավոր նյութերի ճնշմանը: Այլ կերպ անլսելի դժվար է երկրայինն ամփոփել հավերժականի հետ միասին:



- - - - - - -



*243.* 


Ամբողջ իրականությունը կազմվում է տարածության օրենքներից: Նույնիսկ հիվանդության և ապաքինման սկիզբն է անորսալի: Հաճախ նախասկզբի պահը կարելի է որսալ միայն անընդմեջ դիտարկման ժամանակ, քանզի յուրաքանչյուր օրինական գործողություն ծնում է բազմաթիվ համընթաց հետևանքներ, որոնց օրենքներն ընկած են ամենաճշգրիտ էներգիաների շրջանակներում:



- - - - - - -



*244.* 


"Եվ իր հարությամբ մեզ կյանք պարգևեց", - սա վերամարմնավորման և կյանքի անընդմեջության առավել հստակ ճանաչումն է:

----------

Varzor (09.10.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*245.* 


Ինչու՞ է երկիրը գտնվում հիվանդանալու վիճակում: Որովհետև մոլորակների ճառագայթները կեղտոտված աուրայի միջով անցնել չեն կարող: Ի՞նչի կվերածվի մարդը, եթե դադարի շփումը Բարձրագույն Գիտակցության հետ և ցածր տգիտության մեջ սուզվի: Ռաջ մոլորակից* մինչև միկրոտիեզերք** օրենքը մեկ է: Կորցնելով պատկերացումը մեծ աշխարհների մասին, մարդիկ հետ են կանգնել կատարելագործման մասին գիտակցությունից: Աշխարհները նրանց համար դարձել են խելակորույս երազանք, և ինքնակատարելագհործումը վտանգավոր ու անպետք հաճույք է դարձել: Ինչպես օրավարձ ստրուկներ, մարդիկ հույս են դրել միայն ավարտել իրենց ճանապարհը: Կրոնները մարդուն վախեցրել են դատաստանով և զրկել են խիզախումներից:
Կուրորեն իրեն պետական կրոնին տված մարդը նման է անհայտ բեռն իր մեջքին տանող էշի: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք, որ կրոնը դառնա ոստիկանական պահանջագիր: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք հավատ ընծայել ինչ-որ անհայտ մարդկանց դատավճռին, որոնք վարձատրվում են երկնքի հետ շփման համար:
Յոգի նշանակությունը պետական կրոնի մեջ շատ է մեծ: Անվեհեր, փորձարկող, անխոնջ յոգը պետք է օգնի մարդկությանը հիշել Միասնության օրենքի մասին: Ինչպես խոցող սրի շեղբը, տարածության մեջ փայլում է յոգի միտքը: Պատրաստ փոխել հաղորդակցման միջոցները, պատրաստ սխրանքի, պատրաստ տգիտության դատողություններին, յոգը մարդկությանն առաջարկում է մտածել մարմնավորվածների գոյության պատճառների մասին: Այդ մտքից կփոխվի աշխատանքի և ճանաչողության որակը: Մտորելով մարդկանց յուրահատուկ հնարավորությունների մասին, ո՞վ արի խիզախող չի դառնա: Մի՞թե հաղթանակի դափնին չի պատկանում նրան, ով մարդկությանն արիություն է սովորեցնում: Հակառակ դեպքում մարդկանց գլուխները, խոզի գլուխների նման, կհպվեն երկրի աղբին: 
- - - - - - -
* _Ռաջ մոլորակ_ - Գիտակցական ավելի բարձր մակարդակի վրա գտնվող Վեներան:
** _Միկրոտիեզերք_ -  Մարդը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*246.* 


Ընթացիկ ռասան շատ խեղաթյուրված առանձնահատկություններ ունի: Ժամանակակից մարդիկ ամեն ինչում ցանկանում են անձամբ համոզվել: Թվում է, թե դա շատ լավ է, բայց դա հետևանքը երբեմն ամենաանսպասելի է լինում: Համոզվելով, մարդիկ առանց հետևություններ անելու վերադառնում են իրենց զբաղմունքին: Ամենազարմանալի բանը սովորական կյանքի վրա ազդեցություն չի թողնում: Շշմել կարելի է, թե ինչպես իրենց գիտնական համարող մարդիկ, անտարբեր անցնում են ամենաօգտակար երևույթների կողքով: Հարյուր տարին չբոլորած բոլոր հայտնագործությունները նրանց համար վիճարկելի հիպոթեզներ են մնում:
Որտեղի՞ց է եկել մեր ռասայի մտածողության անշարժությունը: Նման մահացումն ուղեկցել է ամեն ռասայի ավարտին: Դա ծերությունն է, դա վերջն է, դա բարեշրջմանն առնչվելու ցանկության բացակայությունն է: Այդ պատճառով անընդմեջ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիմել առանձին սակավաթիվ մարդկանց, առանց նրանց կենսամակարդակը հաշվի առնելու: 
Նաև այլանդակ վիճակում է օգնության և աշխատանքի որակի մասին հարցը: Մարդկանց միայն ինքնապարծական օգնություն է հարկավոր; որպես անցողիկներ,  որակի մասին մարդիկ ընդհանրապես չեն մտածում: Թող գոնե քչերն իրենց անպատասխանատու չհամարեն: Այդպես պատասխանատվության միջով մենք կմոտենանք մտածողության շարժունակությանը:

----------

Varzor (11.10.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*247.* 


Բարբառների փոփոխությունները Մենք ողջունում ենք: Այդ փոփոխություններով խուսափում ենք արտահայտության պայմանականությունից և, գլխավորը, նշանակությունից: Դարերը շերտ-շերտ իրար վրա են դարսում սովորույթներն ու մտածողության փայտացումը: Կառավարման արհավիրքներն ու փոփոխությունները ներմուծում են անսպասելի հասկացություններ ու նոր խոսքեր: Նախկին արտահայտություններն անընդունելի են դառնում, և նրանց հետ մեկտեղ վերանում են հինավուրց սովորույթները: Հատկապես վտանգավոր է արտահայտության ոչ թե տառը, այլ իմաստը: Բերեմ օրինակ. "Հանգամանքները հաջող են դասավորվում": Մարդիկ շարունակում են իրենց հասկացած ձևով և ստացվում է՝ ուրեմն հանգամանքները լավ են: Բայց հաջողության հասկացությունը շատ ավելի լայն է, քան լավը կամ վատը: Զարդանախշի հաջողությունը ոչ թե գույների միանմանությունից, այլ հնչուն հակադրություններից է կախված:
Նաև մարդկանց դժվար է ընդունել չարի և բարու ոչ էական լինելու դրույթը: Միայն հակադրությունն է տալիս թե մեկը և թե մյուսը: Տարածական մարմինների անզուսպ ու հավերժ նոր սրընթաց հոսանքի գիտակցումը մարդկանց կարող էր օգնել ճանաչել կյանքի նպատակասլաց սկզբունքը: Դրանով կյանքի ամեն պահ կստանար շարժունակություն և ցույց կտար անցյալի օղակներն ու ապագայի անխուսափելիությունը: Դեպի ապագա ձգտող ոգին իրեն չի ծանրաբեռնի անցյալի հնոտիքով: Նրան պետք է նոր հանդիպած հասկացությունների արտահայտումը, նա կոտրում է խոսքերի խոչընդոտները: Ավելի շուտ կարելի է ներել չհաջողված փորձը, քան պապենական կարծրացած, սովորական դարձած ողջույնը: Շարժման մեջ մենք լայնացնում ենք ծննդյան պայմաններով թելադրված հասկացությունների սահմանները: Մարմնի ստացածի գիծը համարյա անհնար է միացնել ոգու ժառանգության հետ: Այդ պատճառով արտաքին ձևերի շարժունակությունը կթեթևացնի ոգու նկրտումները:
Իրերի անցողիկ նշանակության մասին բոլոր Ուսուցիչների պատգամը դեպի շարժում է ուղղորդել: Միշտ մատնանշվել է ոչ թե ճգնավորությունը, այլ իրերի գիտակից կառավարումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*248.* 


Խոսքերի իմաստի մեջ ներթափանցելու ունակությունն ընկած է ոչ թե խոսքի կառուցման, այլ ասածը ներքին կենտրոնով ընկալելու մեջ: Հազար մարդու քննարկությանն առաջարկեք ամենահասարակ մի հասկացություն և կարող եք ընդամենը մեկ համապատասխան մեկնաբանություն ստանալ: Պետք է ինքդ քեզ սովորեցնես խոսքի իսկական ըմբռնմանը: Յոգան կարող է  օգնել մոտենալ դրան: Տարբեր լեզուներ հասկանալը տեղի է ունենում միևնույն կոկորդային կենտրոնի* ընկալունակությունից: 
Դպրոցներում օգտակար է երեխաների համար կարդալ հատվածներ անծանոթ լեզուներով, նշելով, թե ինչպես է հասկացվում օտար խոսքը: Ձեռքը հեշտորեն վերցնում է ծանոթ առարկաները: Գիտակցությունը հեշտորեն որսում է երբևիցէ ծանոթ հնչյունները: Այնքա՜ն օգտակար դիտարկումներ կարելի է ձեռնարկել հեշտորեն: Յոգան անընդհատ սովորեցնում է այդ ուրախալի զգաստությանը:

- - - - - - -
* _Կոկորդային կենտրոն_ - խոսքը Չարխերից (Չակրաներից) մեկի, _Վիշուդհայի_  մասին է, որի ֆիզիկական պրոյեկցիան է վահանաձև գեղձը, որը, համաձայն յոգայի թաքնագիտական բնախոսության, պատասխանատու է միտքը խոսք դարձնելու և, հետևաբար, խոսքի և ձայների ընկալման համար:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*249.* 


Կարելի է հարգել իրերը, բայց պետք է զգուշանալ գերարտադրությունից: Ամենավնասակար մտածողությունը վրա է հասնում անպետք իրերի շրջապատում: Ինչպես սարդոստայն տարածվում են հոգնած մտքերն իրերի կիրառման ու դասավորման մասին: Երկարատև տանջանք է ստեղծում հին դարաշրջանի արտադրանքը: Իրերի թարմացումը կարող է մտքերի անսպասելի հոսք տալ: Եթե մենք պետք է գործ ունենանք իրերի հետ, ուրեմն չի կարելի նրանց անտարբեր վերաբերվել: Իրերի որակն ու նշանակությունը բարեշրջման գործընթացում խորհրդածման թեմա է: Հիրավի, նոր տունը նոր պետքական իրերի կարիք ունի, բայց գտնել դրանք համարյա անհնար է: Նշանակում է, մարդկային մտածողությունը պետք է ճանապարհ ընկնի նոր որոշումների որոնումների: Բայց իրավիճակի նոր կառույցի համար պետք է գիտակցել,  թե ուր է գնում կյանքը: Իսկ մի՞թե կարելի է մտածել կյանքի նման թարմացման մասին, քանի դեռ մարդիկ մտածում են, որ կյանքը պետք է անցնել կենդանիների նման, առանց անցյալն ու ապագան գիտենալու:
Հարց տվեք կյանքի իմաստի մասին և ամենաանհույս պատասխաններ կստանաք: Երբ տարածությունն ինքն է աղաղակում էներգիայի և վճռականության  մասին,    այդ  ժամանակ  ամբոխը  սկսում  է  կարկատել  հին կապաները: Պայմանագրերը մարդկությանը հասցրեցին իսկական աղետի, բայց, այնուամենայնիվ, նոր պայմանագրերը կարող են գրվել միայն անպետք տեքստերի հիման վրա; նոր հագուստները ստեղծվում են անկիրառելի վերապրուկներից:
 Սարսափելի է հասկանալ, թե ինչպես են իրենց ճանապարհը փակել Երկրի բնակիչները: Ոչ թե աղոթք, այլ խիստ աշատանք է հարկավոր: Եվ սա պետք է պնդել: Ժամկետներն ամենամոտակա հնարավորություններ են առաջարկում: Մի՞թե առևտրով զբաղվածներն այդ չեն նկատում:
Յոգը գալիս է ժամանակին և մատնացույց է անում, որ երջանկությունը հասանելի է: Յոգը կարող է նոր կյանք կառուցել, քանզի գիտի թե համաչափելիությունը, և թե արժեքը: Կյանքն ինքն է առաջադրում Հրեղեն Յոգայի անհրաժեշտությունը: Հակառակ դեպքում մարդիկ ինչպե՞ս և ինչո՞վ կսահմանեն նկրտման ճշմարիտ ուղղությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*250.* 


Բոլոր հանգամանքներն էլ լավ են, եթե ժամկետի ազդեցությունն անխուսափելի է. հրդեհը լուսավորում է ճանապարհը; ամպրոպն արթնացնում է դետքի ժամին; տեղատարափ անձրևը ճանապարհի կեղտն է լվանում; զազրելի երևույթներ չկան; Մեր ճառագայթները փոխակերպում են ուղին և այն ծածկում են անվտանգության գմբեթով: Երբ նախազգուշացնում ենք ստորգետնյա մուտքի նեղության մասին, անում ենք դա իմացության համար: Միայն փոփոխության օգտակար լինելու դեպքում հղում ենք արգելք և նոր հրահանգներ: Երբեմն ավելի օգտակար է սարը շրջանցել, քան տանջահար լինել, հաղթահարելով ուղղաբերձ ժայռերը:
Մենք հերքելու բան չունենք, քանզի գոյն անհերքելի է, բայց մնում է համադրել: Այդ ժամանակ չի լինի ոչ սահմանափակում, ոչ հուսահատություն, այլ միայն հզորացում: Մենք ճանաչում ենք Մեր մարգագետնում աճող բոլոր խոտերը: Մենք գիտենք նրանց բոլոր հատկությունները և այդ պատճառով նրանց մոլախոտ չենք անվանում:  Ամեն մեկը վնասակար է իր ժամկետից դուրս, ամեն մեկն օգտակար է, երբ անխուսափելի է:



- - - - - - -



*251.* 


Ինչի՞ մասին ենք ուրեմն մենք խոսում: Նվիրվածության և զգոնության որակի: Նվիրվածությունն անսանձահարելի է, ամենահաղթ, ստեղծարար, ուղին զարդարող: Զգոնությունն ամենաթափանց է, ամենահասկացող, անխոնջ, նկրտումն ամրապնդող: Արդյո՞ք շատերն են կարողանում յուրացնել նվիրվածությունն ու զգոնությունը: Ու՞ր կհասնի նվիրված կույրը: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք պահպանել դավաճանի սրատես աչքը: Այդպես կարելի է բոլոր խոտերը վստահել նվիրվածին: Կարելի է բոլոր ծաղիկները ցույց տալ սրատեսին:
Այնքա՜ն է կրճատված նվիրվածության հասկացությունը: Մարդիկ չեն հապաղում իրենց դժգոհությունն արտահայտել: Մեզ նվիրվածների ցուցակը երկար չէ: Գնահատեք նվիրվածության ամեն մի դրսևորում: Բայց նվիրվածության չափանիշը դժվար պահն է միայն: Եվ զգոնության չափանիշը մառախուղի ծածկոցն է: Մեր վահանն ընդամենը նվիրվածությունը հասկանալն է: Թե սերը, թե պատրաստակամությունը և թե հոգատարությունը մարդիկ կիրառում են նվիրվածության փոխարեն: Բայց նվիրվածության այդ մասերը՝ կարեկցանքի ժպիտի են նման: Իսկ նվիրվածությունն ինքը փայլատակում է  մարտի պատրաստ զինվորի պես:
Հաճախ խոսեք նվիրվածության մասին, քաջալերեք զգոնությունը: Մարդիկ ամրապնդվելու կարիք ունեն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*252.* 


Ամեն պատրանք կարելի է լրացնել, մինչև այն իրականություն դառնա: Այդ պատճառով պատրանքները պետք է դիտարկել որպես լուսատու ճանճերի: Ո՞վ կցանկանա ոչնչացնել մի բան, ինչը լույս է բերում:
Կարողացեք սպանել երեսպաշտության մութը, բայց ազնվության ամեն թերթիկ թող ապրի:



- - - - - - -



*253.* 


Ոգեշնչման բոլոր գույներով ապագան զարդարելը՝ արևածագի լույս է: Անցյալը զարդարելը՝ գերեզմանաքարի վրա դրված պսակի է նման: Ապագայի հաստատող հզորությունը՝ Մեր զինվորն է, և նույնիսկ ուժը նրա կբազմապատկվի ապագայի գանձերից: Որքան նկրտման ժամն է նման փոթորկի, այնքան էլ անցյալին նայելը նեխման է նման: Հրեղեն Հոգու համար հետևում ամեն ինչ այրված է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*254.* 


Մարդկանց ձգտումները քիչ են համապատասխանում հոգևոր էներգիայի հատկություններին: Այդ էներգիայի որոշ տեսակներ կորցրել են գիտակցվածության նախանշանները: Ամենից դժվար մարդկությունը գիտակցում է էներգիայի անսահմանությունն ու նրա ինքնուրույն գործելու հնարավորությունները: Մենք հեշտորեն զգում ենք էներգիան կապված մարմնական գործողությունների հետ, բայց ամենահրաշալին քիչ ենք գիտակցում: Ամենահրաշալին կարելի է համարել, երբ հոգևոր էներգիան կարողանում է գործել մեծ տարածության վրա, այսպես ասած, ինքնուրույն:  Ինչպես թնդանոթից բաց թողնված արկն է առանձին գործողություն կատարում, այնպես էլ մեր էներգիան կարող է բացարձակապես առանձին և երկարաժամկետ ազդեցություն գործել: Իհարկե, տևողությունը կախված է էներգիայի պաշարից:
Էներգիան կարելի է հղել գիտակցաբար, բայց նմանապես կարող են տեղի ունենալ նրա անգիտակից արտահոսքեր, եթե այն նկրտում է իր համար սովորական դարձած ուղղությամբ: Եթե էներգիայի արտահոսքը հեռու է ուղղվել, այդ դեպքում ժամանակավորապես էներգիայի սպառվածություն կզգացվի: Բայց այդ հատկությանը տեղյակ մարդը ոչ թե կշփոթվի, այլ ընդհակառակը, առաքման գործողությանը կօժանդակի իր գիտակցությամբ:
Դուք լսել եք առասպելը հատուկ նշանակության տեղի վրա պտտվող ամպի մասին, դրա հիմքում ընկած է էներգիայի նույն առաքումը: Էներգիայի ձգտումը կարող է այնքան ուժեղ լինել, որ կարող է ստեղծել ֆիզիկական երևույթներ,  քանզի էներգիայի միացումը տարերքների հետ ամենաարտասովոր  համադրություններ է տալիս: Բայց ինքնուրույն էներգիայի գործընթացի ժամանակ պետք է պատրաստ լինել որոշ հոգնածության, ընդունելուվ դա որպես գանձարանի ժամանակավոր պարպման բնական հետևանք:
Այդ արտահոսած էներգիան աշխատում է նաև հապաղման ոչ ենթակա հանգամանքների վրա: Նոր ստեղծագործումն, իհարկե, ներգրավում է մերձավոր գիտակցություններ: Որպես օգնություն շտապում են առաքումները, բերելով խիզախություն, առույգություն, հնարամտություն: Եվ հաճախ ոչ ստացողը, և ոչ էլ առաքողը չեն էլ կասկածում տեղի ունեցածի մասին: Ոգու բաժանելիությունը էներգիայի առաքման աղբյուր է: Առաքված էներգիան գործում է, իսկ առաքողն այդ ժամանակ ասես հանգստանում է հոգնությունից:
Որքա՜ն առաքումներ են սլանում տարածության մեջ: Արդյո՞ք նրանցից ոմանք նոր մոլորակների կազմավորման հիմք չեն հանդիսանա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀՐԵՂԵՆ  ՅՈԳԱՅԻ  ՆՇԱՆՆԵՐԸ"*


*255.* 


Դուք ջահ եք վառում, և անմիջապես մթից դեպի նա են սլանում բազմաթիվ միջատներ: Դուք ամրապնդում եք հոգևոր էներգիան և անմիջապես դեպի նա եք գործադրում տարբեր հանգամանքներ, մեծ ու փոքր, հեռու և մոտիկ: Հոգևոր էներգիան իսկական մագնիս է: Շատերը կզարմանան իմանալով, որ մետաղի և հոգևոր էներգիայի մագնիսները գործում են միևնույն էներգիայով: Գիտակցության այդ հիմնական էներգիան հրի տարերքի միջոցով տարածվում է ամեն ինչի մեջ: Երբեմն այն անորսալի է, բայց հաճախ կամ տիեզերականորեն նպատակաուղղված է, կամ կուտակված է զարգացած գիտակցության կողմից, և այդ ժամանակ թեթևակի դիտարկումն անգամ կարող է հստակ հետևանքներ սահմանել: Այդպես մեկ աղբյուրի շուրջ կարելի է համախմբել ամենահակադիր ոլորտները: Ինչպե՞ս չհասկանալ, որ համաշխարհային էներգիաների բազմաքանակության ներքո նրանցից ոմանք ազդում են անսպասելի կենտրոնների վրա, դրանով միավորելով բնության ամենատարբեր արքայություններ: Այդպես քարն էլ մոտենում է մարդկային գիտակցությանը:
Իհարկե, ժամանակակից գիտությունը խուսափում է բացատրել մագնիսի էությունը: Գիտակցության ալիքներն, ինչպես օվկիանոսի հոսանք տարածության մեջ նկարում են արարչագործության պատկերները: Քիչ են դիտարկվում մագնիսական ուժերն ամենատարբեր էությունների մեջ, բայց մարդկության մասսայական միտքն արդեն մեզ ծանոթ է:
Ինչպես վարակն անտեսանելի պատճառից, տարածվում են միանման մտքերը, ինչ-որ բան հավաքում է դրանք, լարում է և հզորացնում: Նրանք, ովքեր մագնիս են տեղադրել գլխավերևում գիտակցության խորացման համար, գիտեին մեծ Ուսմունքի մնացորդների մասին: Հավաքելով տարբեր ոլորտների մագնիսական ալիքները, նրանք հզորացնում էին իրենց հոգևոր էներգիայի պաշարը: Իրոք կարելի է համատեղել մի քանի ուժեր և ստանալ նոր գիտակցություն: Դրա համար նախ և առաջ պետք է սովորել թույլատրել՝ դա գիտակցության զարգացման առաջին նախապայմանն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*256.* 


Վշտացել է Յոթ Դարպասների Պահապանը: "Մարդկանց հրաշքների անսպառելի հեղեղ եմ տալիս, բայց նրանք չեն ճանաչում դրանք: Տալիս եմ նոր աստղեր, բայց նրանց լույսը չի փոխում մարդկային մտածողությունը: Ջրերի տակ եմ առնում ամբողջ երկրներ, բայց լռում է մարդկային գիտակցությունը: Բարձրացնում եմ սարեր և Ճշմարտության Ուսմունքներ, բայց մարդիկ նույնիսկ գլուխները չեն թեքում կոչի ուղղությամբ: Առաքում եմ պատերազմներ ու մահտարաժամ, բայց սարսափն անգամ մարդկանց չի ստիպում մտածել: Ուղարկում եմ ուրախությունն իմացության, բայց սրբազան ընթրիքից մարդիկ ապուր են սարքում: Մարդկանց կործանումից ետ պահելու նշաններ Ես չունե՛մ": 
Ասաց Բարձրագույնը Պահապանին. "Երբ շինարարը դնում է շենքի հիմքը, մի՞թե նա բոլոր աշխատավորներին լուր է տալիս կառույցի մասին: Քչերը գիտեն որոշված չափերի մասին, միայն մի քանի հոգու է վստահված կառույցի նշանակությունը: Նրանք, ովքեր փորում են հին հիմքերի քարերը, նույնիսկ մեկ նոր հիմնաքար չեն դնի: Չի կարող տխրել շինարարը, եթե աշխատավորների տեսքից կառույցի մտադրության էության մասին իմացություն չես քաղի: Նա կարող է միայն համապատասխանաբար բաշխել աշխատանքը":
Այդպես էլ մարդկանց գիտակցության հաշվով գիտենանք, որ չունկնդրողներն ու չը-յուրացնողները կարող են միայն ցածր աշխատանք կատարել: Թող մեկ հասկացող կայունանա, ինչպես հարյուր հազար իմաստուններ: Եվ նշանները թող բացվեն նրա համար, որպես գծագիր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*257.* 


Կարող են հարցնել՝ ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ խոչընդոտների օգտակարությունը, եթե հոգևոր էներգիան, ինչպես մագնիս, հավաքում է բոլոր առավելությունները: Ճիշտ է, երբ մեծ նավն արագացնում է ընթացքը, ալիքների հակազդեցությունն ավելանում է: Շատ խոչընդոտներ հրահրվում են մեր նկրտումներով: Միևնույն պրոցեսը դեպի մեզ է ներգրավում հակադիր կամքի անսպասելի մասերը: Եթե նրանք շատ ուժեղ են, ուրեմն մեր հակահարվածն էլ զարգանում է համապատասխանաբար: Գլխավորը, որ հանդիպական ուժերը լինեն շատ ուժեղ, քանզի այդ ժամանակ տեղի է ունենում մեր բռնկումը:
Բռնկումն օգտակար և այրումը վտանգավոր համարեք: Անվանում եմ բռնկում, երբ պահպանվում է կենտրոնի բոցի պատկերի բյուրեղը, այրում, երբ կենտրոնը բոցավառվում է հրդեհի նման: Երբ ասում են, որ ինչ-որ մեկը ճնշված է հանգամանքներով, վստահ եղեք, որ նա ընթացել է առանց բռնկվելու և բախման ժամանակ նրա գիտակցությունը խռովվել է: Երբեմն դժվար է կռահել խռովմունքի պահը, բայց այն թունավորում է բոլոր հաջորդող գործողությունները: Իսկ երբ հաստատուն է ընթացքը, այդ ժամանակ հակազդեցություններն էլ օգտակար են: Նրանք ծնում են կայծակ, և ամպրոպը սասանում է հեռավոր սարերը: Չնչինից չնչինություն կծնվի: Եվ ուրեմն, ընկնելով ճանապարհ, չնչինի հանդեպ զզվանք պատգամեք: Ապագան ձևավորվում է գիտակցության կայծակներով, այդ կայծերի ուժը կախված է հակազդեցությունից: Հետևաբար հաջողությունը տնային տաշտակով ծաղկած լճակում լող տալը չէ:
Երբ Մենք ասում ենք. " Լողացե՛ք", - նշանակում է փորձարկե՛ք օվկիանոսը: Հսկայական ալիքները ձեզ ուրախություն կտան: Ամրության փորձարկելն արդյո՞ք ուղղակի ուժերի աճ չէ: Անհնար բան եք անում, երբ քայլում եք անդունդի վրայով: Բայց դուք արդեն քայլել եք անդունդների վրայով և ժպտացել եք: Տեսնում եք, որ խոսում եմ ոչ թե երազանքների, այլ այն բանի մասին, ինչն արդեն կիրառված է և ինչին կան վկաներ:
Քաջությունն ընդամենը ճանապարհի իմացությունն է, հակառակ դեպքում ամեն փակ դուռ բացողն արդեն հերոս կլիներ: Ի՞նչ է նրան սպասում շեմի այն կողմում: Բայց Հրեղեն յոգն այդ պահին ժպտում է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*258.* 


Ամրապնդենք մարդկային ձեռքերի հասկացությունը: Ինչու՞ ենք պնդում մարդկային ձեռքերով գործելու անհրաժեշտության մասին: Թվում է, թե ավելի հեշտ կլիներ մարդկության հնարավորություններին ավելացնել մի քանի նուրբ էներգիաներ: Բայց նորից՝ հարցի էությունն ընկած է գիտակցության մեջ: Քանի դեռ նուրբ էներգիաները գիտակցված չեն, մարդկանց օգտակար լինել նրանք չեն կարող: Պետք է հասկանալ, որ գիտակցության կողմից չընկալված էներգիան կարող է նույնիսկ կործանիչ լինել: Չգիտակցված էներգիան անսանձ տարերքի նման կարող է ճնշել շրջապատող ամեն ինչ: Չէ՞ որ գիտակցումն արդեն համարյա տիրապետում է, և համենայն դեպս արդեն համաչափելիություն է: Մինչև մարդկությունը կսկսի գիտակցել էներգիայի էությունը, անհրաժեշտ է պնդել մարդկային ձեռքերի գործին հիմնվելու վրա:
Չենք խլում հնարավորությունները, այլ ելք ենք ցույց տալիս ներկա վիճակից: Ժամանակն է ընտելանալ Անընդգրկելիին, մեր մոտայքում եղած մի շարք անասելի էներգիաների: Եթե աղը դրված է սեղանի վրա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մենք զգում ենք նրա համը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*259.* 


Շատ հասկացություններ է պետք լուսաբանել Յոգայի տեսանկյունից: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք ապրել առանց ցանկությունների: Քանզի նույնիսկ ոգին ցանկությամբ է, որ մարմնավորվում է: Ցանկությունները նման են շարժման կայծերի: Այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ է նշանակում միտքը, որ յոգն ազատագրվում է ցանկություններից: Վերցնենք բառերի ճշգրիտ նշանակությունը: Յոգն ազատագրվում է ոչ թե ցանկությունների հնարավորությունից, այլ ցանկությունների ստրկությունից: Նա իրեն ազատ է զգում, քանզի ստրկացված չէ ցանկությունների կողմից: Նպատակահարմարության ճանապարհին յոգը համաչափելիորեն դեն է նետում ցանկությունները հանուն ավելի կենսականի: Փոխարինելու այդ թեթևությունն էլ հենց յոգի ազատագրված լինելն է: Ոչինչ չի խոչընդոտում նրա շարժմանը: 
Հենց անշարժ մեռելածին ցանկությունն է մարդկության ազատազրկության շղթան: Ոչ այլ ոք, քան հենց իրենք մարդիկ են շղթայում իրենց  անազատությամբ: Կամ անշրջահայացությունը, կամ օտար կարման, բերում են ցանկությունների վարակը, և մարդը, գործելու փոխարեն, կորցնում է իր ողջ շարժունակությունը: Նայեցեք լացի պատի մոտ կանգնածներին: Ի՞նչն է նրանց ստիպել երկար ճամփա կտրել: Ի՞նչ ուժեր են նրանց հետ պահել հայեցությունից ու աշխարհաճանաչողությունից: Ամենափոքր, համարյա անտեսանելի ցանկությունն անգամ ճզմել է նրանց ու փակել է նրանց աչքերը: Որքա՜ն միօրինակ է դարձել նրանց աշխարհը: Տզրուկի պես ծծել է ցանկությունը նրանց էներգիան:
Ցանկությունը՝ տզրուկ է և շղթաներ: Ցանկությունը՝ կայծեր են և թևեր: Ազատագրվածը դեպի ճանաչում է թռչում: Ստրկացվածը ողբում է հուսահատ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*260.* 


Շատ հասկացություններ կյանքում անոչնչանալի են, բայց նրանց պետք է վերադարձնել իրենց իսկական նշանակությունը: Դրանցից է նաև միայնության հասկացությունը: Ոչ մի տեղ չի ասված, որ յոգը մարմնապես պետք է միայնակ լինի, բայց ոգով միայնակ լինելն անխուսափելի է: Նվիրաբերելով իրեն, նա բյուրեղացնում է իր ինքնությու՛նը: Եվ որքան ավելի շատ է նա տալիս, անքան ավելի անձեռնմխելի է:
Նաև պետք է վերանայել ձայնի և գույնի համադրությունը: Հոգևոր էներգիայի զարգացման աստիճանը համարվում է լուսաբեր, երբ նրա մեջ արարածը սկսում է լույս ճառագել: Այդ լուսային հնչեղությունը հեռավոր աշխարհների ճանաչմանը մոտենալու աստիճանն է:
Նկատեք կանաչ գույնը, այն էության ճանաչումն է: Նույնքան անսպասելիորեն տարածության միջից կուտակվում են նաև այլ ուժերի շերտավորումներ: Լուսային այդ համահնչությունը որպես կամուրջ է ծառայում դեպի տարածական հուրը:
Տվողն անխախտելի է հրի պե՛ս: Լույսով լցվողը դեպի լու՛յսն է ձգտում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*261.* 


Հերոս չի դառնա նա, ով խնայում է կյանքը: Հերոս չի դառնա նա, ով ապարդյուն վատնում է կյանքը: Հերոսը զգուշորեն կրում է անոթը, բայց պատրաստ է զոհաբերել այն աշխարհի կառուցման համար: Նորից նույն հակառակադրումը: Յոգն այն կհասկանա: Նա կհասկանա չափավորության արժեքը և կհամադրի այն անհագության հետ: Հերոսը, հիրավի, անհագ է սխրանքում: Նա քաղցած է գործով և պատրաստ է սոված մնալ ամեն ժամ: Գործելով ոգու համար, հողից նա չի կտրվում: Սրընթաց է և անմեկին, չի լքի ինչ սկսել է, և չի սկսի այն, ինչ իրեն է պատկանում:
Դրսևորենք գիտակցություն, որպեսզի սեփական բավարարվածությունը տարբերենք Ընդհանուր Բարիքի համար ջանասիրությունից: Սեփական անձին սիրաշահելու և աշխարհի զարգացմանը ծառայելու միջև սահմանը նեղ է: Միայն մեծ գիտակցությունը կարող է տարբերել ներքին մղումները: Միայն մեծ գիտակցությունը կարող է ուշադրություն չդարձնել բամբասանքների վրա: Տրամաբանությունը շատ բառեր է թունավորել; որոշումը բխում է բառափոխանակությունից, այլ ոչ թե իմաստից: Ուսմունքը կարող է բացել նրանց աչքերը, ովքեր այն ընդունում են նրա իմաստի ամբողջությամբ: Ուսմունքի միջով անցնում են, ինչպես զարդանախշ հատակի սալիկների վրայով: Մթի մեջ նախշերը չեն երևում, տեսնելու համար լույս է հարկավոր: Մթի մեջ նախշերն անէական են թվում, օգտակար միայն թեթևամտության պարի համար: Առավել սրբազան խորհրդանիշները կարող են կոխոտվել անգիտության ոտքերի տակ:
Ոչ թե աչքը, այլ գիտակցությունը կհուշի շրջահայացություն: Կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք ինչ-որ բանով բարդեցնել Ուսուցչի աշխատանքը: Մերժման ուրախությունն Ուսուցչի համար փայլուն ծիածանի պես մի բան է դարձել: 
Վեհապետ, վերցրու՛ իմ հարստությունը, եթե այն Քեզ պիտանի է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*262.* 


Անչափ շատ են խոսում խոչընդոտներից և շատ քիչ են նրանցից օգտվում: Խոչընդոտը գործադրելու ըմբռնումն աշխատանքին ուրախություն է տալիս: Բայց հենց երևում է խոչընդոտը, մարդիկ սկսում են մտածել իրենց զգացումների մասին, մոռանալով, թե ինչպիսի առավելություն է ձևավորվել նրանց համար: Մարդիկ գերադասում են, որ ամեն ինչ արվի ինչպես առաջ, հին չափանիշներով: Բայց Մենք գերադասում ենք անսպասելի գործողություններ և նույնպիսի հետևանքներ: Մարդիկ երջանիկ են, երբ արվել է ինչ-որ բան ինչպես ամենասովորական մարդկանց մոտ, բայց Մենք մեծ հաջողություններ ենք ցանկանում: Սովորեք ծանրութեթև անել տեղի ունեցածի իսկական օգուտն ու վնասը: Դժվար է ուղարկել մարդկանց հատուկ հաջողության հոսանքներ, երբ նրանք խուսափում են հատուկ ուղիներից: Մենք բոլորս գիտենք բարեկեցության մեջ ապրող մարդկանց, բայց եթե՜ նրանք իմանային, թե ինչերից է իրենց  զրկել բարեկեցությունը: Մարդիկ ցանկանում են կատարել բոլոր ընթացիկ սովորությունները, մոռանալով, որ մարմնի սովորությունները նաև ոգու սովորություններ են ներդնում: Ոգին դառնում է թույլ և սկսում է վախենալ խիզախ գործողություններից: Այդպես անհատը նմանվում է բոլորին, այն նույն պայմանական ուրախություններով ու տխրություններով:
Գիտենանք խոչընդոտների ուրախությունը և այն, որ ողջունված խոչընդոտն արագացված հաջողություն է դառնում: Եվ այդ հաջողությունը նման է առատ որսով լի ցանցի: Ուրեմն ուղղենք մեր հայացքը շրջապատի վրա և հասկանանք, թե ինչպիսի վտանգներից ենք ազատված միայն Ուսուցչին նվիրվածությամբ: Բայց հաճախ մենք Ուսուցչին հավատում ենք մեծ գործերում և ամաչում ենք վստահել փոքրում: Հաճախ մենք նկատում ենք մեծ խոչընդոտները և տեսադաշտից բաց ենք թողնում բամաթիվ փոքրերը: Բայց փոքր կարիճը մեծից ոչ պակաս է խայթում, եթե նրան չեք նկատել :
Արծվի տեսողությունը ոչ թե սարը տեսնելու համար է հարկավոր, այլ փոքրիկ ավազահատիկը:



- - - - - - -



*263.* 


Երջանկություն է, երբ դուք արդեն հասկանում եք ճակատամարտի էությունը: Ամբողջ հրոսակախմբեր են ներգրավված կռվի մեջ ու չգիտեն, թե երբ է վտանգը և երբ հանգիստը: Մայրամուտից առաջ մժեղները կուտակվում են, բայց ո՞րն է նրանց նպատակը: Նույնիսկ չտարբերել, թե որտեղ է տագնապը և որտեղ ուրախությու՞նը: Այդ համաշխարհային կռիվը կլանում է բոլոր արարածներին: Բայց քչերն են հասկանում տեղի ունեցածի նշանակությունը: Սպասեք մինչև վաղը՝ մտածում են մարդիկ, բայց նրանց վաղը սկսվում է միայն կեսօրից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*264.* 


Օրհնյալին վերագրում են հետևյալը: Մի անգամ նա այցելեց Ռաջագրիհայի Տիրակալին: Տիրակալը նրա ուշադրությունը գրավեց իր ընդունարանի մաքրության վրա: Բայց Օրհնյալն ասաց. "Ավելի լավ է ցույց տուր քո ննջարանի, լոգարանի և օջախի մաքրությունը: Ընդունարանդ պղծված է բազմաթիվ անարժանների կողմից, բայց այնտեղ, որտեղ արարվում է քո գիտակցությունը, պետք է մաքուր լինի": Եվ ասաց Օրհնյալը. "Պետք է տարբերել հասկացողներին ու համաձայնվողներին: Ուսմունքը հասկացողը չի հապաղի կիրառել այն կյանքում: Իսկ համաձայնվողը գլուխը կտմբտմբացնի և կփառաբանի Ուսմունքը որպես հրաշալի իմաստություն, բայց այդ իմաստությունը կյանքում չի կիրառի: Համաձայնվողները շատ են, բայց նրանք ասես չոր անտառ լինեն, անպտուղ են և անստվեր, միայն փտելն է նրանց ապագան: Հասկացողները քիչ են, բայց նրանք, սպունգի պես, ներծծում են թանկարժեք իմացությունը և այդ թանկարժեք խոնավությամբ պատրաստ են լվանալ աշխարհի ապականությունը": Հասկացողը չի կարող Ուսմունքը չկիրառել, քանզի, հասկանալով նպատակահարմարությունը, նա այն որպես կյանքի արդյունք է ստանում":
Շատ ժամանակ մի կորցրեք համաձայնվողների վրա: Թող սկզբում ցույց տան առաջին կանչի կիրառումը:  Այդպես են Օրհնյալին վերագրում նպատակահարմար վերաբերմունքը այցելուների հանդեպ:
Վայելուչ չէ բազմաթիվ անգամներ անոթը դատարկ ջրհոր իջեցնել: Հողագործը սերմերը մերկ ժայռի վրա չի ցանի: Համաձայնվողը հեշտությամբ կընդունի  օգուտը, բայց առաջին իսկ խոչընդոտից կվախենա: Հետևաբար խոչընդոտներով ենթարկեք փորձության:



- - - - - - -



*265.* 


Նրբագույն մանվածքի է նման նուրբ էներգիաների հպումը, բայց ամենանուրբ թելերը պատկանում են նրան, ով գիտե նրանց արժեքը: Ուրեմն ճանաչե՛ք պատրաստ և բոցավառ ոգուն:
Ոգու նվերը չընդունողը ցամաքում է: Դեռևս հավերժական տգիտության միջոցով մթերը ոչնչացնում են իրենց:

----------

Varzor (04.11.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*266.* 


Ոգու միայնությունը պատկերացում է տալիս հետագա կենսաձևերի մասին: Մթի ոգին մտածում էր. "Ինչպե՞ս ավելի ամուր կապել մարդկությանը երկրին: Թող պահպանվեն սովորույթներն ու սովորությունները, ոչինչ այնքան ամուր չի կապում մարդկությանը սովորական պատկերներին, բայց այդ միջոցը կիրառելի է միայն բազմության համար: Շատ ավելի վտանգավոր է միայնությունը, նրա մեջ պայծառանում է գիտակցությունը և ստեղծվում են նոր կառույցներ: Պետք է սահմանափակել միայնության ժամերը: Չի կարելի մարդկանց մնալ միայնակ: Կտամ ես նրանց արտացոլում, և թող ընտելանան նրանք իրենց տեսքին": Մթի ծառաները մարդկանց հայելի բերեցին:



- - - - - - -



*267.* 


Ամեն մեկն, ով մոտենում է Մեզ, պատկերացնում է այլ վիճակի մեջ անցման էությունը: Նրան կարելի է համեմատել ճամփորդելու սովոր մարդու հետ, այն ժամանակ երբ անփորձը վախենում է անցնել նավի եզրը:



- - - - - - -



*268.* 


Ինչպես ջրվեժ սլանում է կյանքը, բայց քչերն են այդ շարժումը նկատում: Գերեզմանի է նման կյանքը նրանց, ով հանգստի է ձգտում: Ի՞նչ է հանգիստը: Այդ հասկացությունը հայտնագործել են մթերը: Ինչպիսի՜ արտահայտված խնայողություն են ցուցաբերում մարդիկ, երբ խոսում են հանգստի մասին: Հանգստությունը հասկանում են որպես ժամանց: Ժամանցը միշտ կապված է երկրային ուրախության հետ, բայց անգործության այդ ուրախությունը Մերը չէ: Ե՞րբ է բնությունը անգործ մնացել: Մենք, որպես նրա մասնիկ, պատկանում ենք միևնույն օրենքին:
Կարելի է չվազել ամբողջ ժամանակ, բայց չի կարելի փակվել զնդանում: Ցանկացած բույսի կյանքի հետ համեմատության վրա կարելի է անընդմեջ գործունեության օրինակ ցույց տալ:

----------

Varzor (04.11.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*269.* 


Կատարելապես ճիշտ եք նկատել, որ քննարկված առարկաներին այլևս չենք վերադառնում: Բայց եթե հետազոտեք Մեր քննարկումները, կարող եք նկատել վեր հառնող պարույր, այլ կերպ անկարելի է: Եթե գոնե մեկ անգամ թույլատրեք ավելի ցածր քննարկում, դա կբերի պարույրի բեկմանը: Նույնը կպատահի նաև, եթե դուք չափազանց հեռու ցատկեք ձեր քննարկման մեջ, նորից դադար կլինի: Այնինչ կյանքի բոլոր գծերը կամովի խափանելի լինել չեն կարող, և դա տեսանելի է յուրաքանչյուր երևույթի վրա: Հարցը միայն  այն է, կարո՞ղ է արդյոք դատողությունն անընդհատ վերելք ապրել: Իհարկե, եթե պայմանավորվենք հանգիստը հասկանալ որպես մտածողության մաքրում: Դրանով կխուսափենք գլխավոր թշնամուց:



- - - - - - -



*270.* 


Ամեն մեկն իր թշնամին ունի: Ըստ թշնամու իմանում ենք անձի նշանակության մասին, ինչպես ստվերն է կախված առարկայի մեծությունից: Պետք չէ հատուկ զբաղվել թշնամիներով և պետք չէ նրանց արհամարհանքով վերաբերվել: Առանց ստվեր մարդ գոյություն չունի: 
Ակբարը, ում կոչեցին մեծ, շատ խնամքով էր վերաբերվում թշնամիներին:  Նրա սիրելի խորհրդատուն կազմել էր նրա թշնամիների ցուցակը: Ակբարը հաճախ էր տեղեկանում, արդյո՞ք ցուցակի մեջ ինչ-որ արժանապատիվ անուն չի հայտնվել: "Երբ տեսնեմ արժանապատիվ մարդու, ողջույն կուղարկեմ իմ դիմակավորված բարեկամին": 
Ու նաև ասում էր Ակբարը. "Երջանիկ եմ, քանզի կարողացա կիրառել կյանքումս սրբազան Ուսմունքը, կարողացա բավարարություն տալ ժողովրդին և ստվերարկվեցի մեծ թշնամիների կողմից":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*271.* 


Գիտակցությունն առնմանեցնում է շարժումն ընդունված ձևերի հետ՝ դա խորհրդանիշների զուգակցություն է: Պետք է գնահատել գիտակցության խորհրդանիշը: Իհարկե, նավակի խորհրդանիշը ժամանակակից նավից շատ ավելի նշանակալի է, քանզի նավակն ավելի է համապատասխանում տարերքների վտանգին:
Նույնիսկ սերմի մեջ ոգին ենթարկվում է տարերքների ազդեցությանը, այդ պատճառով ավելի լավ է համակապող կրակի ընկերը լինել:



- - - - - - -



*272.* 


Ուսուցիչը երբեք չի նսեմացնում: Կարելի է ձևակերպել, երբ փաստն ինքը տեղի է ունեցել:



- - - - - - -



*273.* 


Լուծվում է Ուսուցչի և աշակերտի տարբեր փոխհարաբերությունների ըմբռնման իմաստը: Հատկապես տարբեր են Ուսմունքին մոտենալու աստիճանները: Որքա՜ն գրավչություն կա առաջին աստիճանների վրա և որքա՜ն պատասխանատվություն հաջորդների վրա:
Աստրալ աշխարհում նկատվել է, որ միջին գիտակցությանը տիրապետողները դեպի վեր չեն ձգտում: Միջին վիճակն ազատում է նրանց տանջանքներից, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ անձնանվեր աշխատանքի պարտավորություններ չի դնում: Նույնը դիտարկվում է նաև ոգու աճի մեջ: Առաջին կոչերը թե հաճելի են և թե բարերար, և խնամակալվող երեխայի վիճակն էլ պատասխանատու չէ, -  բայց գիտակցությունն աճում է, և ոգին արժանի է դառնում հատուկ հանձնարարությունների: Ամեն հանձնարարություն հակասում է հնամենի երկրային գիտակցությանը և այդ պատճառով կցորդված է դժվարությունների ու վտանգների հետ: Հիրավի, քչե՛րն են սովորւմ ուրախանալ խոչընդոտները հաղթահարելուն: Եվ շատերը նույնիսկ պատրաստ են ափսոսալ նախկին միջին գիտակցության մասին: Հրամանները դառնում են կարճ, և աշխատանքը կախված է ինքնագործունեությունից: Ընկերների ցուցակը նոսրանում է, և խոչընդոտները կուտակվում են անանցանելի սարերի նման, այնինչ նվաճումներն ասես թե անզգալի են: Նրբագույն էներգիաների ազդեցություններն ակնհայտ չեն, անցողիկ են, այսպես կոչված սրբազան ցավերը տանջալի են: Ոգու տարանջատումն ու հղումներն անբացատրելի են, բայց ամենից վեր է բարձրանում ընդհանուր օգտակարության ցանկությունների կատարումը: Լայնածավալվում է տարածությամբ չսահմանափակված հոգևոր համագործակցությունը: Ինչպես հեռավոր աշխարհներին ընդօրինակելն է փոխում վերաբերմունքը շրջապատի հանդեպ, այնպես էլ տարածական աշխատանքը դադարում է դատարկ խոսք լինել: Հանձնարարությունների ուրվագծերն ուրախություն են դառնում ասես թե հենց իրենց անքակտելի աշխատանքով: Այլ կերպ լինել չի էլ կարող: Իհարկե, այդ ուրախությունն այծի ցատկոտել չէ: Շրջապատի գնահատականը խստացնում է դեմքերը, բայց կյանքը փոխակերպվում է, և գագաթներից երևում են երկրային վիշապի օղակները: Դեռևս առաջին կոչում առաքված անվեհերությունը մոտենում է լույսի նոր ալիքներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*274.* 


Ակբարի պալատական պատմիչը մի անգամ ասաց Տիրակալին. "Տիրակալների միջև մի անբացատրելի երևույթ է դիտարկվում: Որոշ Տիրակալներ իրենց անհասանելի էին պահում, ժողովրդից հեռու, - նրանց գահընկեց էին անում անպիտանելիության պատճառով: Ուրիշներն առօրեական կյանքի մեջ էին մտնում, նրանց ընտելանում էին և գահընկեց էին անում սովորական լինելու պատճառով": Ակբարը ժպտաց. "Ուրեմն, մտնելով և ուղղորդելով բոլոր գործողությունները, Տիրակալը պետք է մնա անտեսանելի": Այդպես որոշեց իմաստուն Տիրակալը և նախացուցեց ապագան՝ անտեսանելի տեսանելի՛:



- - - - - - -



*275.* 


Վեդանտան ճշմարտացիորեն ցուցում է, որ ոգին անձեռնմխելի է մնում: Ոգու հրեղեն սերմը մնում է տարերային ամբողջականության մեջ, քանզի տարերքների նշանակությունն անփոփոխ է, բայց սերմի արտահոսքը փոխվում է կախված գիտակցության աճից: Այդպես կարելի է հասկանալ, որ ոգու սերմը տարերային կրակի մասնիկ է, իսկ նրա շուրջ կուտակված էներգիան ինքը գիտակցությունն է: Նշանակում է, Վեդանտան նկատի ուներ սերմը, իսկ բուդդիզմն ասում էր մարմինների կատարելագործման մասին: Այդպես լիովին համադրվում են շարժունն ու անշարժը:
Լիովին հասկանալի է, որ մարդկությանը դեպի բարեշրջում ուղղորդող Բուդդան մատնացույց էր անում շարժունակության հատկությունները, այն ժամանակ երբ Վեդանտան դատողություններ ուներ հիմքի մասին: Բոցին կարող եք ավելացնել ցանկացած քիմիական կազմություն և դրանով փոխել նրա գույնն ու չափսերը, բայց կրակի տարերային էությունն անփոփոխ կմնա: Վեդանտայի և Բուդդիզմի հիմքերի հակասություններ չեմ տեսնում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*276.* 


Ճիշտ է, որ Հնդկաստանում կան պատկերացումներ նուրբ էներգիաների՝ կյանքին խառնվելու մասին: Պետք է պատրաստ լինել երևույթների գիտականորեն ընդունմանը: Մութը պակասեցնում է էներգիաների որակը անհաշիվ անգամներով, բայց բաց գիտակցությունն էներգիաների որոշակի մասը կարող է ընկալել: Մթի ամպերը խոչընդոտում են արևի ճառագայթներին, բայց լույսի և ջերմության որոշ մաս երկրին հասնում է: Բոլոր Ուսմունքներն էլ հակասություններ չունեն: Սովորական փորձերի ուղին անօգտակար է:

*277.* 


Ճշմարիտ է ասված, որ անտեսանելի ուժերը տեսանելիներից ուժեղ են: Ճիշտ այդպես էլ ճշմարիտ է գիտակցությունը, որ Ուսուցչի մտերմությունն անկապտելի է:
Ճշմարիտ է զգացումն ամբողջ կյանքի վրա ազդող տարածական ուժերի մասին: Մի՞թե մարդիկ չեն նկատում այդ ուժերի խտացումը Երկրային Վիշապի տարուց ի վեր: Վիշապի պոչը մագնիսի է նման, բայց նրա հույսերն իզուր են. սողալով երկրի վրա, փրկակար էներգիա չես ստանա: Հենց այս տարվան է հղված վիշապի նշանը: Երկրային ձեռքերից պետք է զգուշանալ: Տաս տարիների ընթացքում նրբագույն դավաճանություններ կարելի է սպասել: Նոր դարաշրջանը սկսվում է կայծակի և ամպրոպի ներքո: Ի՞նչն է հրահրում ամպրոպի երևույթը: Արտասովոր բթամտությունը:
Որքա՜ն երկար է ձգվում այս տասնամյակը, երբ արդեն պատրաստ է նոր էներգիաների գալուստը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*278.* 


Աշակերտի վերաբերմամբ Ուսուցիչը հաճախ ծանր վիճակում է գտնվում: Աշակերտը խոստանում է հետևել Ուսուցչի Հրամաններին, բայց հենց որ ստանում է Հրամանը, անմիջապես գտնվում են այն ձևափոխելու պատճառներ: Նույն դժվարությունն է ապրում Ուսուցիչը, երբ նրան մեղադրում են անգործության մեջ: Պատկերացրեք նետաձիգի վիճակը, երբ նա պատրաստվել է նետն արձակելու, իսկ նրա հետևում գոռում են, թե ինչու՞ նա չի կրակել: Փոքր երեխաները, եթե չեն էլ տեսնում պատճառը, այնուամենայնիվ ենթարկվում են առաջնորդող ձեռքին: Բայց մեծերն ըստ իրենց տրամադրության ջանում են արդեն պատրաստ ռեակցիային ինչ-որ բան ավելացնել: Կարելի է համեմատել հրդեհից տուժած այն մարդկանց հետ, որոնք դեն են նետում անփոխարինելի ձեռագրերը, բայց սիրելի անկողինը փրկում են:
Որտեղի՞ց է գալիս Հրամանն արհամարհելը: Այնուհանդերձ չվստահելուց: Անիմանալի է, որքա՜ն հեշտությամբ են ընդունվում Ուսուցչի նվերները և մոռացվում Նրա լավագույն պատգամները: Որքա՜ն խորաքնին առաքումներ են մերժված և որքա՜ն օգտակար գործողություններ են  ավերված թեթևամտության հետևանքով: Մի ձեռքով մեծարանք է հատուցվում, իսկ մյուսը մարգարիտը շաղ է տալիս անդունդը, մոռանալով, որ տարածությունն անձնական առաքումներով հագեցնելը հավասարազոր է տարածությունը վարակելուն: Մոռանալով, որ ընտրված Ղեկավարն իր փորձով երբեք չի նսեմացնի աշակերտին: Ինչպե՜ս ուրեմն պետք է գնահատել վստահությամբ ամրապնդված համագործակցությունը:
Երբ ինքներդ դառնաք ուսուցիչներ, պնդեք հրամանի անհապաղ կատարման համար: Հաճախակի հրամաններ մի տվեք, դրանից նրանք սովորական են դառնում, բայց եթե գործը պահանջում է, տվեք կարճ հրաման: Թող գիտենան, որ հրամանը չեղյալ չի հայտարարվում: Պարզ ասած, ինքնագործունեությունը պետք է միացնել համագործակցության հետ: Հրամանի խեղումը նման է ռելսերից դուրս եկած գնացքի: Ավելի լավ է նվերներ չընդունել, քան աղավաղել ալիքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*279.* 


Դուք լսել եք Ինդրայի տաքացվող գահի մասին առասպելը: Նրա հիմքում հոգեֆիզիկական երևույթ է ընկած: Հոգևոր մթնոլորտի հատուկ լարվածության երևույթը մաքուր ֆիզիկական ռեֆլեքսներ է ստեղծում: Վառ արտահայտված հակառակ գործողությունը ներմղում է հրեղեն էներգիա, և նորից պետք է հավասարակշռություն փնտրել:



- - - - - - -



*280.* 


Թշնամիների հարվածների միջև Ակբարին հարցրեցին. Որտեղի՞ց այսքան հարձակումներ": Ակբարը պատասխանեց. "Թշնամիներին էլ տվեք զբաղմունքի րոպեներ":



- - - - - - -



*281.* 


Ի՞նչ է նշանակում խելացնորությունն Աստծո մեջ: Ինչու՞ հնում մարգարեները խելացնորներ էին կոչվում: Հատկապես զգայիմացության խարույկի պատճառով, նրանցից մնացած ամեն ինչ առանձնացնող: Դա սովորական մտածողությունից տարանջատող արժեքավոր որակ է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*282.* 


Մարդիկ կարողանում են միջոցներ կիրառել տարերքների կոպիտ դրսևորումների դեմ, բայց մինչև նոր էներգիաների հետ առընչվելը պետք է նրբացնել ազդեցությունը նրանց վրա: Դեռև ոչ վաղուց մարդիկ կայծակից թաքնվում էին ծառի տակ կամ փախչում էին խուճապահար: Իսկ այժմ արդեն ինքնապաշտպանման իրական միջոցներ են գտել: Իհարկե, այդպես կլինի նաև նուրբ էներգիաների հետ: Բայց ժամանակին գիտակցելով դրանք, կարելի է խուսափել բազում կորուստներից:
Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ուղղել ուշադրությունը նոր էներգիաների վրա: Զգայիմացությունը օգնական կդառնա սուր տեսողությանը: Շուտով զգայիմացությանը տիրապետող մարդիկ կսկսեն տարբերվել: Պետք է հնարավորինս ուշադիր տարբերել բաց գիտակցությամբ մարդկանց: Ոչ թե կրթությունը, ոչ թե փորձը, ոչ թե շնորհը, այլ հենց զգայիմացության կրակն է ուղիղ ճանապարհ բացում դեպի Շամբալա: Հենց զգայիմացության կրակն է սովորական կյանքի մեջ մատնացույց անում նոր նշանների առանձնահատկությունը: Կարելի է կանխատեսել, որ հիմնարկություններն առանձնապես են պաշտպանելու այդպիսի զգոն աշխատակիցների կյանքը: Այդպիսի գիտակցություններն ուղիղ ճանապարհի ուղենիշներ կդառնան: Գիտական հետազոտությունները կուղղորդվեն զգայիմացության կրակով: Ոչ թե ճգնավորները, ոչ թե խավարամիտները, ոչ թե սնապաշտները, այլ Հրեղեն Յոգան ճանաչողները կյանքի ղեկը չեն լքի: Ճիշտ է, նրանց զոհողությունը մեծ կլինի: Նրանք անընդհատ գտնվելու են պայթյունի սահմանագծին, այն ժամանակ երբ կարող էին հանգիստ շարունակել իրենց գոյությունը: Բայց հանգիստը՝ Կրակի հատկությունը չէ: Կրակը միշտ ինչ-որ բան ոչնչացնում է, որպեսզի արարի: Այդպիսի հրեղեն նկրտումները փորձարկում են զգացումներն ասես մետաղահալման կրակի վրա:
Այժմ դեռ այնքան էլ հասկանալի չէ, թե ինչու ենք Մենք հոգում նոր հնարավորությունները դիմավորելու մասին, բայց շուտով մարդիկ սկսելու են փնտրել, թե ինչպես կիրառեն կյանքում լուծումներ չունեցող չլսված հայտնությունները: Այդ ժամանակ մեկնումեկը կհիշի Հրեղեն Յոգայի Նշանների մասին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*283.* 


Երբ ձեզ անվանեն անրջողներ, ասացեք՝ ճանաչում ենք գործողությունը միայն: Երբ հարցնեն՝ ինչո՞վ է հաստատվում Ուսմունքը, - պատասխանեք. միայն կյանքով: Երբ առաջարկեն պաշտպանել Պատգամները, ասացեք՝ չի կարելի պատասխան տալ տգիտությանը: Երբ սկսեն հայհոյել Ուսուցչին, ասացեք՝ արդեն այսօր գիշերը կմտորես անուղղելի սխալի մասին:



- - - - - - -



*284.* 


Ոչ թե ձևն է կարևոր, այլ նշանակությունը: Ինքնագործունեությունը կարևոր է ամենից: Նմանապես հակիրճությունն առաջադիմելու նախանշան կդառնա: Երբ ապրում ենք երկու աշխարհների սահմանագծի վրա, այդ ժամանակ գիտենք պատկերի կորնթարդությունը: Երբ պատգամաբերն ասում է լուրը, նա ավելի շատ գիտի:



- - - - - - -



*285.* 


Հիրավի, շատ ժամանակ են ծախսում ուղին որոնողները, բայց փոխարենն ուղին ճանաչողները կարող են ուժ գործադրել նվաճումների համար: Մենք մաղթում ենք նրանց ընթանալ հիացմունքով:  Նրանց ամեն քայլ՝ Մեր ուրախությունն է: Մենք պատրաստ ենք կանգուն մնալու ուժ տալ:



- - - - - - -



*286.* 


Կյանքում հաջողակ են նրանք, ովքեր հատուկ ճշմարտությամբ են հասկանում իրերի էությունը և ով յուրացրել է իրերի աղավաղումը, տարբերությունը միայն միջոցների մեջ է: Իրերի էությունը հասկացողները նրանցից կախված չեն, բայց աղավաղողները ստրուկ են մնում իրերին: Եթե մեկը հաջողակ չէ, նա իրեն չի դրել կշեռքի թասերի վրա, այլ գտնվել է մեջտեղում: Որտե՞ղ է ուրեմն իրերի հասկացման և աղավաղման չափանիշը: Եթե այն փոխում է կյանքի պայմանները: Բայց եթե ոչինչ չի փոխվել, ուրեմն մտքի գործողություն էլ չի եղել: Չեն կարող առաջադիմել նրանք, որոնք հապաղում են հասկանալ: Մեծամասնությունը քարշ է տալիս իր թուլությունն ու անշարժությունը: Կյանքը դառնում է կապանք, այն ժամանակ երբ կյանքը՝ նվաճում է: Հաջողության երաշխավորությունը շարժումն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*287.* 


Մահայանան նույնքան առնչություն ունի Հինայանայի հետ, որքան Բուդդիզմը՝ Վեդանտայի: Մահայանան գիտի և մատնացույց է անում տարերային աշխարհի գոյությունը, իսկ Հինայանան մատնացույց է անում պատճառներն ու հետևանքները, շրջանցելով պատճառներից ծնված և տեղի ունեցող արտահոսքերը: Ուսմունքը կայծեր է կորզում տարերքների քաոսից: Կարելի է ուսումնասիրել այդ պատկերները, բայց ճշմարիտ է նաև կենտրոնանալ դրանց պատճառի և հատևանքի վրա: Եթե Բուդդային անվանենք պատճառ, ուրեմն Մայտրեյան հետևանքը կլինի:



- - - - - - -



*288.* 


Իհարկե, միրաժն իրականությունը չի դրսևորում, բայց նա ինքն իրականություն է: Այդ պատճառով ճշմարիտ է հասկանալ Մայայի* իրականությունը, և սակայն գիտենալ նրա դավաճան խեղաթյուրվածությունը:
Ուղին իմացողներ, գտե՛ք կրակ տեղ հասնելու համար:



- - - - - - -



*289.* 


Օրհնյալը խոսում էր երեք Ուսուցիչների մասին: Մեկը ստացավ աստվածային շնորհներ և հեռացավ երկրային աշխատանքից; մյուսն ստացավ շնորհներ և բաց թողեց կյանքի ըմբռնման թելը; երրորդը, ստանալով շնորհները, կարողացավ նրանց կապել ըմբռնման թելը և երկիրը չլքեց: Նրա օգուտը գերազանցելի է մյուսներից:
Կյանքի նշանը՝ խաչն է: 

- - - - - - - 
* _Մայա_ (սանսկրիտ) – Ցնորք, պատրանք, խաբուսիկություն

----------


## Sambitbaba

*290.* 


Մի՞թե հնի հերոսները նման են ժամանակակից հերոսներին: Արդյո՞ք հնի հերոսները կարիք ունեին խանդավառության անսպառ պաշարների: Նրանց սխրանքները կարճ էին, և կրակի մի պայթյուն կարող էր սնուցել նրանց էներգիան: Իսկ այժմ սխրանքի երկարատևությունն ու երկրային մթնոլորտի ուժերի կատարյալ հյուծվածությունն էներգիայի անասելի լարվածություն է պահանջում: Ամենածանր հարվածը, ամենաահեղ կոչը բռնկվում է մեկ պայթյունից, բայց տևողությունն ու կրկնվողությունը կարիք ունեն ուժերի ամբողջ շարքի: Ժամանակակից հերոսի նշանակությունն աջակցվում է գիտակցությամբ, որ որևէ տեղից համագործակցության սպասել նա չի կարող:
Երբ նա ասում է՝ չեմ կարող լքել մարտի դաշտը, նա նոր ուժերով է տոգորվում: Մենք պատրաստ ենք ճակատամարտը չլքերու որոշման ամրությանը համապատասխան ուժերը վերականգնող հոսանք տալ, բայց գիտենք, թե որքան դժվար է կրել լույս մթի մեջ, քանզի այդ լույսը տեսանելի է ուրիշներին, այլ ոչ կրողին: Բացի այդ, քնածները լույսն ատում են:
Ընդհանրապես, ուշադրություն դարձրեք, ովքեր քնի համար մթի կարիք չունեն, նրանց ոգու կրակը ոչնչացնում է մութը: Մարտիկներին ճանաչում ենք նրանց տարբեր սովորություններով: Իսկ երբ նրանց տեսողությունը թափառում է մթի մեջ, Մենք ասում ենք՝ ձեզ լսում է տիեզերքը: Սերմանողը չի հաշվում իր նետած սերմերը, քանզի նա սերմանող է, այլ ոչ հնձվոր: Ո՞վ է ուրեմն ավելի ուրախ աշխատելու գնում: Սերմանողը, այլ ոչ թե կռացած հնձվորը: Աջ ձեռքով սերմանողը լայն շաղ է տալիս սերմերը, քամին քշում-տանում է բազմաթիվ սերմեր, բայց երգում է սերմանողը, քանզի նրա համար դատարկ չէ դաշտը, նա կհեռանա միայն արտը կշտացնելուց հետո: Նրա համար մեկ է, թե որ հնձվորը կամայացնի իր ցանքը և ով կկարողանա նոր սերմերը հնձել:
Ցանքը հանձնարարվում է առավել վստահելի աշխատողի: Երկար է դաշտը, բայց փորձառու ձեռքը չի հոգնի: Ասված է Մեզ. "Արարեք հերոսների":

----------

Varzor (18.11.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*291.* 


Իհարկե, ճիշտ կլինի ասել, որ եթե հաշվենք չարության վրա ծախսած ժամանակը, մարդկությունը կսարսռի: Իհարկե, մարդկային հասկացողության մեջ ծիծաղելի է փառքի հասկացողությունը: Մենք կարող ենք ընդունել այն միայն որպես քայլելու համար հարմար կոշիկ:



- - - - - - -



*292.* 


Արտաքին ուժերի հայտնաբերումը գտնվում է ցածր աստիճանների վրա: Դուք գիտեք, թե ինչպես են օդ բարձրանում, բայց եթե ամբողջ մարդկությունն աննպատակ օդ բարձրանա, ինչպիսի՜ խելացնորություն կստացվի: Դուք գիտեք, թե ինչպես են իրերը կորցնում կամ ավելացնում իրենց քաշը, բայց մարդկության ներկա դրության մեջ այդ վիճակն անընդունելի է: Նախ և առաջ պետք է ամրապնդել ձգտումը դեպի ոգու գիտակցում:
Կամքի ուժի մեջ կարելի է փնտրել շատ երևույթների լուծումը:



- - - - - - -



*293.* 


Հատկապես վնասակար են հատվող հոսանքները: Նույնիսկ մասնակցելով կյանքում, մենք նախընտրում ենք ոչ թե բոլոր ուղղություններով սփռված, այլ մեկ կողմից եկող նետերը: Հեշտորեն կարելի է հասկանալ տրամադրության ճնշվածությունը, երբ գլխի վերևում չգիտես որտեղից արձակված նետեր են սլանում: Երբ անհնար է խուսափել տարածությունն անունովդ լցնելուց, այդ ժամանակ հատկապես առողջությունդ պետք է խնայես: Արյան ճնշումը բարձրանում է, կենտրոնների լարումը ճնշվածություն է տալիս: Ցանկացած ուժի մեկ թշնամին ավելի լավ է, քան անհասկանալի շոշափումները: Ուսուցիչը պետք է խստիվ հետևի այդ ժամանակաշրջաններին, հատկապես երբ կրակներն արդեն լարված են: Բայց անխուսափելի են կյանքի այդ պայթյունները: Ամեն հաստատող գիտակից գործունեություն պետք է մտքի հորձանուտ արթնացնի: Եվ եթե հոգևոր զարգացումն արդեն մեծ է, ուրեմն նաև ծանր է անսանձելի ալիքների հակազդեցությունը: 
Իհարկե, չզարգացած կենտրոններով մարդիկ հեշտորեն չեն նկատում նետերի թռիչքը, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ նրանց կարելի է նախանձել: Մենք խոսում ենք մշտական ուրախության մասին, իսկ այդ ուրախությունը՝ հատուկ իմաստություն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*295.* 


Ուսմունքը ոչ միայն բաց գիտակցություն է ենթադրում, այլև ցանկություն՝ հաստատել ինքդ քո մեջ բացահայտման աստիճանները: Անհնար է մտածել, որ  պայմանականությունների վրա շեղված միտքը կարող էր ընդունել Ուսմունքը: Ուսմունքից հեռու մարդկանց գիրքը ոչ մի օգուտ չի տա: Այդպիսի մարդիկ պետք չեն, եթե նույնիսկ հետաքրքրվեին:
Կասեն ձեզ՝ ինչպե՞ս վարվել այդ շաղ տված սերմերի հետ: Նրանք նույնիսկ չեն կարող հնարավոր համարել, որ իրենց համակարգից բացի, կարող է նաև մեկ ուրիշը լինել: Գործի հաշվարկն արվում է մի կերպ, բայց մտածողությունը կախված է նույնիսկ կյանքի ամենատարբեր արտաքին պայմաններից: Համեմատեք քաղաքի մտածողությունը գյուղի մտածողության հետ, ճամփորդական շարժման հետ կամ թռիչքի ժամանակ: Հիմքն ու մեթոդները լրիվ տարբեր կլինեն:
Հասկանալ և գործադրել Հրեղեն Յոգայի Ուսմունքը կարող է նա, ով հաղորդակցվել է կյանքի Ուսմունքների հետ և անհրաժեշտություն է զգում զարդարել ու վերաիմաստավորել իր գոյությունը: Կասկածների ամպերը չեն ճնշում ելք փնտրողին, միա՛յն թե դուրս գաս լաբիրինթոսից: Անհրաժեշտության հրամանը լցնում է հնարամտությամբ և չի խանգարում դատողություններ անել անհասկանալի համակարգի մասին:
Իսկ երբ ուշադրություն դարձնեն անհասկանալի ցավերի վրա, այդ ժամանակ նույնիսկ շղթայված գիտակցությունը կհիշի Հրեղեն Յոգայի մասին: Գլխավորը, չձգտել անձամբ տեսնել Ուսմունքն ընդունողներին: Կարիքի ուղիներն անսպասելի են: Եվ Ուսմունքն էլ չափազանց թեթև մի սարքեք: Տիրապետելու թեթևությունը քամահրանք է ծնում: Կարելի է հանդուրժել անիմացությունը, բայց քամահրանքն անթույլատրելի է: Որոշ որոնումներ չէին խանգարի:



- - - - - - -



*296.* 


Իմացության ցանկությունը ծագում է անցյալի մոռացված գիտելիքներից: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես երևակայությունը նախկին փորձերի հետևանք է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*297.* 


Ո՞ր ժամը կսովորեցնի մարդկանց տարբերել մեծը չնչինից: Լիության ժամը կերպարանափոխում և այլակերպում է իրականությունը: Զայրույթի ժամը կորացնում է կյանքի շեղբը: Սգո ժամը նվաստացնում է: Ամենօրյա աշխատանքի ժամը մշուշապատում է: Չազատագրված գիտակցությանը դժվար է մթության մեջ տարբերել իրերը: Ինչպե՞ս սպասել, թե երբ մարդիկ կհասկանան հոգեկան էներգիայի հզորությունը: Ինչպես խելացնորներ, նրանք խաղում են պայթյունի սահմանին և մոլորության մեջ մոլորակն ամենաամուր մարմինն են համարում:
Պետք է հասկանալ, թե ինչպես են մարդիկ ջանում մոռանալ ողբալի օրինակները: Ամբողջ մայր ցամաքների ոչնչացումը հոգատարորեն զերծված է հին գրերի միջից: Նմանապես մշուշապատված են համաշխարհային ճակատագրական իրադարձությունների վրա բազմաթիվ նշումները: Մենք չենք սիրում տառապել՝ ասում են մարդկության կարգապահպանները: Իրենց սնանկացումն ու պարտությունը նրանք պատրաստ են թաքցնել անգամ իրենցից: Երկրի կառավարիչներն ասում են. "Մեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ հանգիստ է": Անգործության հանգիստը նրանց համար բարձր նստատեղեր է ապահովում: Նրանք սովորաբար սքանչանում են արևի մայրամուտով և քնած են արևածագի ժամանակ: Բայց անտեսանելի Կառավարությունն ասում է. "Անհեթեթություն է թաքցնել գոյությունը":
Անցյալի օրինակները կսովորեցնեն շրջահայացության:
Փնտրեք էներգիա, որը կփոխի ձեր գոյատևումը, եթե կանչվի գիտակցաբար: Մի՞թե չեք ցանկանում ժամանակին սպառազինվել: Վերջին ժամը կարող է դաս լինել մարդկությանը: Մենք պայծառ մորթիներ հագած մարգարեներ չենք: Մենք, հասարակ բժիշկների պես, զգուշացնում ենք՝ ժամանակն է ներարկում կատարել: Սակայն կան այնպիսի անուղեղ կտրիճներ, որոնք ժանտախտի ժամին քեֆ են անում: Գերեզմաններն իրենց ծխականներին չեն կորցնում:
Մենք խոսում ենք հանուն նրանց, ով կարող է ապրել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*298.* 


Սկսելով գործը, կարողացեք ուրախանալ սկզբին: Սովորական մարդիկ ցանկանում են տեսնել ծաղիկներն ու պտուղները, բայց փորձարկողներն ուրախանում են առաջին ծիլին, քանզի դա կյանքի արթնացումն է:



- - - - - - -



*299.* 


Եթե Ուսուցիչն ասի՝ ես ունեմ տաս հազար աշակերտ, - հարցրեք, մի՞թե յուրաքանչյուրը մուտք ունի: Քանակը մերժում է հաջողությունը: Զորքի հսկայությունը հաղթանակի երաշխիք չի եղել:



- - - - - - -



*300.* 


Պնդում եմ, որ Հրեղեն Հոգու ուղիները լույս են ճանապարհին: Նշանակություն չունի, թե այդ բարիքից ճամփորդներն ինչպես են օգտվում: Նրանց տրված է ճանապարհ, հրի նշանները հասանողները տեղ կհասնեն:
Այսպես ցանկանում եմ ամրապնդել նրանց, ով գիտակցել է Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքի պատեհաժամությունը: Պետք չէ սպասել, թե երբ հոսանքը կքշի կբերի փրկություն որոնող ամբոխներին, դա կդառնա սարսափի խարազանի ճանաչումը: Դա արժեքավոր չէ, քանզի պետք է ճանաչել նրանց, ում առաջ է մղում ազատ գիտակցությունը: Մարտը կարող են ընդունել նրանք, ովքեր գիտեն, թե որն է կռվի նպատակը: Բռնությամբ նվաճված ստրուկներ պետք չեն: Ճշմարիտ եմ համարում պաշտպանել իսկական նկրտումը, քան կոտրված անոթի բեկորները փնտրել:



- - - - - - -



*301.* 


Եթե գործողության շրջանում հայտնվում է առանձնահատուկ պատճառներով հրապուրված երեխա, ժպտացեք նրան և ցրեք նրա գիտակցությունը, որ այդ գործողություններն՝ իր տունն են: Երեխաները երբեմն գալիս են հատուկ կոչով: Տվեք նրանց այն, ինչ իրենց անցյալն է նախապատրաստել: Երբ արմատներն ամուր են, մրգերը լցվում են հյութով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*302.* 


Հրեղեն Յոգայում պետք է տեղյակ լինել որոշ նախազգուշությունների: Որոշակի աստիճանից հետո կարելի է նկատել մեջքացավեր, անհնար է թեքվել, քանզի, ինչպես սնդիկը ջերմաչափի ապակու մեջ, վեր է բարձրանում էներգիայի սյունը: Այդ պատճառով մատնացույց է արվում ողնաշարի ուղիղ դրությունը: Նմանապես քիչ ցանկալի են աշխատանքները, որոնք կողմնային լարվածություն են պահանջում: Օրինակ՝ ծառ կտրելը: Բոցն իր կառուցվածքով ուղղահայաց է: Այդպես է գործելու յուրաքանչյուր կրակ: Փոքր նախազգուշությունների հայտնաբերումը ձեզ կյանքից դուրս չի հանում: Լրիվ աննկատելիորեն կարելի է անվթար գործողությունների ընթացք կիրառել:



- - - - - - -



*303.* 


Թշնամու ձեռքերը միշտ պատրաստ են ոչնչացնել Մեր կատարած գործերը: Թշնամու ականջները միշտ լարված են լսելու համար իրեն օգտակար զրպարտությունները: Քիչ է ասել՝ ուրախացեք թշնամուն, պետք է սովորեցնել հասկանալ թշնամու ուղիները: Թշնամին կանգնած է առջևում, ինչպես անհայտը խնդրի մեջ: Բայց այդ անհայտը հավասար է մեզ հայտնի տվյալներին: Նշանակում է, յուրաքանչյուր հայտնաբերած թշնամու լուծումը հնարավոր է:
Ճշգրիտ հաշվեք ձեր գործողությունների հանգամանքները: Կարողացեք հիշել ձեր զգացումների պայմանները, մենք նրանց նորից կվերադառնանք: Թշնամի ենք անվանում յուրաքանչյուր անհայտ: Այն պետք է լուծել, նվաճել և դարձնել հայտնի, կարճ ասած, ճանաչել: Ճանաչման ժամանակ պետք է, նախ և առաջ, հետևել ինքդ քեզ: Գազանին մոտենալիս որսորդը հաշվի է առնում իր ամեն մի շարժում:
Ձեզ պնդելու են զարհուրելի թաքնագիտական գաղտնիքների մասին, բայց դուք մոտենալու եք պարզորեն, ձեր վրա համոզված: Մեզ մոտ կռվի առաջին պայմանը համարվում է սեփական հանգամանքների իմացությունը: Անհայտը ճանաչում ենք նրան մոտենալով: Իմաստ չունի նախապես խոսել նրա մասին, չէ՞ որ նույնիսկ նրա սահմանները չգիտենք: 
Ամեն ինչի մեջ հաստատելով հետազոտությունը, ճանաչման միջոցների մեջ Մենք պետք է համաձայնվենք: Կիմանանք շարժման ուղղությունը, բայց թշնամուն հաստատելով մենք մեզ չենք խանգարի: Համատեղենք կանխատեսությունն իրական շարժման հետ: Անհայտի ամեն հայտնաբերված մասնիկ նվաճում կդառնա, առանց զարմանքի, առանց հուզմունքի և նույնիսկ առանց չափազանց հիացմունքի: Չէ՞ որ ամեն ժամ, նույնիսկ ամենաանշարժ, կարող է մոտեցնել մեզ անհայտին: Մեծագույն Անհայտին կարելի է պատկերացնել որպես ընկերոջ, բայց փորձարկողին ավելի օգտակար է նրան թշնամի համարել: Անհայտի բոլոր նշաններն ավելի համապատասխանում են թշնամու նշաններին: Նախ և առաջ խոսում ենք խիզախության մասին, բայց ընկերոջ առջև դրա կարիքը չկա: Նվաճելու սխրանքը նաև թշնամի է ենթադրում:
Եթե ձեզ բարեմաղթում են որպես նվաճողների, ուրեմն դրա մեջ  պայքար եմ նախատեսում: Մեծագույն Անհայտն, ինչպես թշնամի, հրապուրում է դեպի հաղթանակ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*304.* 


Իմացության Ուսմունքը համարակալած էջերով դասագիրք չէ: Ուսմունքը կյանքի ամեն պահանջմունքի հետ առդրած հրաման է: Ինչպես կայծակն է բռնկվում այնտեղ, որտեղ էլեկտրականության բավարար քանակություն է կուտակվել, այնպես էլ հրամանն է շտապում այնտեղ, որտեղ կուտակվել է հնարավորություն:
Ընդհանուր միասնության ներքո կյանքի Ուսմունքը պետք է համապատասխանի յուրաքանչյուր անհատականությանը: Ուսմունքն ամեն օրվա խնդիրների լուծում է տալիս: Երբեմն թվում է, թե Ուսմունքը վերադառնում է նախկին առարկաներին: Բայց համեմատելով այդ հրամանները, կտեսնեք, որ նրանք վերաբերվում են կյանքի լրիվ այլ դրսևորումների: Արտաքին նախանշանները նշանակություն չունեն: Մարդը կարող է կարմրել կամ սփրթնել ամենատարբեր պատճառներից: Կարող ենք շռայլորեն նախատեսել կյանքի երևելի պայմաններ, բայց մանրամասները թողնենք կարմայի ընթացքին: Հաճախ կարելի է փոխել գլխավոր հոսանքը, բայց մանրամասները նախացուցված կարմայի նշանն են կրելու: Այդպիսի մանրամասները որոշիչ նշանակություն չունեն, չնայած մարդիկ սովորաբար հիշում են հենց նրանք և դատում ենք ըստ նրանց: Ինչպես նաև հանձնարարություններից ու փորձերից միօրինակ կիրառում և ընթացք չի կարելի սպասել: Եվ նորից, ակնհայտությունը ոչինչ չի նշանակում: Հրամանը նախատեսում է ամեն մի հնարավորություն, քանզի դրսևորումը շատ բազմակերպ է: Վտանգն այլ բանի մեջ է: Հաճախ մարդը, տիրապետելով հնարավորությանը, կորցնում է հոգատար վերաբերմունքը նրա նկատմամբ: Տոնական ծաղիկը առօրեականություն է մտցնում որպես սովորական մի բան: Իհարկե, ծաղիկները լավ են միշտ, բայց ավելի լավ է կյանքը դարձնել ոգու տոնակատարություն, քան ծաղիկների վրա ցանել առօրեականության փոշին: Նորից վերադառնում ենք կյանքին, ինչպես հրաշալի դեղամիջոցի թասին: Խմենք աշխարհի թույնը, որպեսզի վերածնվենք մեր ամբողջ հզորությամբ: Այդ խորհրդանիշը գալիս է հնամենի ավանդույթներից: Մենք տեսնում ենք այն Եգիպտոսում, Հունաստանում, Շիվան ինքն է հիշատակում այդ մասին: Ներվածների մի ամբողջ շարք տանում է թույնի թասը, փոխակերպելով այն Ամրիտայի*: 
Երբ ասում ենք՝ եղեք առանձնահատուկ և մի զրկեք ձեզ սխրանքի թասից, մատնացույց ենք անում՝ մի մթագնեք ձեր կյանքը և թասը մի թափեք: Հաստատում եմ, թե որքան շատ է ձեզ ուղարկված: Ամեն հասկացված և գործադրված փոքրիկ մասնիկն անգամ ձեզ նոր կյանք կտա: Այդպես դիտարկեք հնարավորությունների անձրևը և ուրախացեք ծիածանին:

- - - - - - -
_*Ամրիտա (Ամրտա)_ - (հնդկ.) երկնային ըմպելիք կամ աստվածների սնունդը, որ անմահություն է տալիս: Հին վեդայական տերմին է, որ համահունչ է սրբազան սոմայի հյութին հոգևոր գաղտներգություններում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*305.* 


Ցույց է տրված զարդարված աստիճաններով սանդուղքը, բայց ինչու՞ վարի աստիճանը լիքն է զարդանախշերով, իսկ ավելի վեր նախշերը դառնում են ավելի պարզունակ, և վերջին աստիճանի վրա նույնիսկ ուրվագծեր էլ չկան: Այնքան բարդ զարդանախշ է արված, որ զբաղեցրել է ամբողջ մակերեսը: Թե՞ վերին աստիճանը նախշերի կարիք չունի: Հիրավի, վերևում նախշեր չեմ տեսնում: Այդպես պարզ մտածեք:



- - - - - - -



*306.* 


Աշխարհի Մոր շնչառությունը, Հսկաներն, իրենց բեռը կրող, և Քավատարները*, որ թասն են ընդունել, - այս երեք կերպարները ծագել են մեկ օրենքի կողքին: Տարածության հոգեկան էներգիայի կուտակումը ստեղծում է մոլորակի մասերի պայթյուն: Մեծ Մոր շնչառությանը համապատասխանող օրգանիզմները համահնչում են տարածական մարմինների պայթյուններին: Արդյո՞ք այդպիսի ցնցումը կարող է առավելություն լինել: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես նրբընտիր ստեղծագործությունը նվագելու համար գերադասվում են ճշգրիտ լարված գործիքներ: Իհարկե, երբ նման գործիքները քիչ են, այդ քչերի վրա է ընկնում հոսանքների ճնշումը: Ավելորդ է ապացուցել, որ, այնուամենայնիվ, ավելի լավ է ընդունել բեռն աշխարհի, քան անմասնակից լինել շարժումների կյանքին: Երբ խոսում եմ զգուշավորության մասին, դրանով հաստատում եմ աճող գիտակցությամբ ամրապնդված անվախությունը: Բայց առանց արիության կառուցել չի կարելի: Առանց ստեղծագործման չի կարելի մոտենալ թասին: Միայն թասի վրայի հուրն է լուսավորում կամարի բարձրությունը: Այդ պատճառով Մեզ համար Քավատարները թաքնված չեն ոսկե պատմուճանների տակ:

- - - - - - -
* _Քավատար (Ավատար)_ - այն վեհ Ոգիները, որոնք հանուն մարդկության փրկության գնում են հոգևոր զոհաբերության, ինչի խորհրդանիշն է հանդիսանում թույնի թասն ըմպելը: Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքը Քավատարների ամենավառ օրինակներ է  համարում  Շիվային և Հիսուսին:

----------

Varzor (28.11.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*307.* 


Հրեղեղեն զորքի հաճախակի անվանարկման պատճառն այն է, որ Ոսկե Դարը սկսվում է հրի տարերքով: Այդ ժամանակ հավաքվում են նրանք, ովքեր այդ ներթափանցող տարերքով են տոգորված: Հրի շարժումն ու ուղղվածությունն ընկած են Լույսի սկզբունքի մեջ: Ոչինչ Լույսից արագ չի կարող ընթանալ, քանզի այն աջակցվում է ամենագո Հրի շիթերով: Հաստատում եմ Հրի հոսքը, որպես ամենամաքուր և նպատակասլաց: Ամբողջ չդրսևորված տարածքը Հրի նավն է:
Հրեղեն պատի հինավուրց խորհրդանիշը խոսում է տարածության հրի մասին: Արևելքում գիտեն հրեղեն զորքի մասին, որը վեր կհառնի նոր դարից առաջ:
Արհավիրքները տեղի են ունենում մոլորակի նստվածքների բոցերի հետ հրի անհամապատասխանությունից: Այն մոլորակային գազերը, որոնք ծնված են քայքայման թույնից, շարժի են գցում Ընդերքի Կրակի անսանձելի էներգիան, այլ կերպ ասած, մարմնի միսը հրի հետ չի զուգակցվում: Լուսատու նյութը ելք է փնտրում հաշտեցնել չմիացած ակունքները, բայց այն, ինչը մութ է կոչվում, կաթվածահար է անում իր՝ լուսավոր նյութի ակունքը, այդ ժամանակ տեղի է ունենում արհավիրք:
Հրեղեն զորքն ապրում է, երբ տարածության հուրը հաղթանակ է տանում:



- - - - - - -



*308.* 


Ամեն ոճրագործ վախենում է գնալ այնտեղ, որտեղ ոճրագործություն է կատարել: Մարդիկ գիտակցում են, որ Աստրալ Աշխարհում իրենց վարմունքը չի համապատասխանում ոգու արժանապատվությանը: Այդ պատճառով ահեղ է վախն Աստրալի դարպասների հանդեպ: Նույնիսկ փորձում են միտք անգամ թույլ չտալ անցման մասին, հուսալով, որ չգիտեցողները պատասխանատու չեն: Այնինչ իմացության դեպքում այդ անցումները կարելի է կատարել սանդուղքի աստիճան բարձրանալուց ոչ ավելի մեծ դժվարությամբ:
Հինավուրց է ուղիղ վերելքի խորհրդանիշը: Գիտակցություն կուտակելուց բացի, ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ կարող է օժանդակել այդ վերելքին: Նույն այդ հուրը: Այդ տարերքը փոխակերպում է ուղին: Մարմինների հուրը միավորվում և սնվում է տարածության հրով: Հոգեկան էներգիայի երևույթները հիմնված են հրի վրա:  Բոլոր ֆենոմենները հուրն է կատարում: Եվ հուրը լուսավորում է բոլոր մուտքերը:
Իհարկե, հրեղեն տարերքի մարդկանց հեշտ չէ ապրել մարմնի մեջ: Բայց հենց նրանց վերցրեք գործընկեր, քանզի նրանց մեջ դավաճանություն չկա: Վտանգը նրանց չի շփոթեցնի: Նրանք հասկացել են պարտքը, և ձգտումը վեր է հառնում բոցի նման: Ու՞մ են, ուրեմն, ավելի մոտ ուսերի ճառագայթները: Ու՞մ է ավելի մոտ ստեղծագործումը, եթե ոչ ամենաթափանց հրին: Դժվար է մարդկանց յուրացնել այդ տարերքի նշանները: Հողը, ջուրը, օդը՝ սրանք ակնհայտ են, բայց երբ հուրը թափանցում է ջրի միջով, դա միայն կատակ կարող է թվալ: Հրի ներթափանցումը պետք է հասկանալ, հակառակ դեպքում Հրեղեն դարպասներից ներս չես մտնի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*309.* 


Բոլոր դրսևորումների մեջ գնահատում ենք ոգու բացարձակ վիճակը: Երբ հրի սերմն ամրանում է, սխալները ոչինչ են: Զինվորի գործողությունը նման է ծածանվող դրոշի; նրա վճռականությունն ասես թագ լինի; նրա ոգու բոցն ասես մարգարիտ լինի:
Բոցավառ ոգի, դու այրում ես մոլորությունները և խոցում ես մութը: Ամեն ինչի միջից ոգու հուրն ենք գնահատում: 



- - - - - - -



*310.* 


Աննշմարելի են գիտակցության աճի սահմանները: Իհարկե, այդ աստիճանները որոշակիորեն գոյություն ունեն, բայց գծերը նրանց ոլորուն են: Ընդհանուր սահմանումով դժվար է դատել: Հատկապես ցածր աստիճանների վրա դատողությունները պետք է զգուշավոր լինեն, վնաս չհասցնելու համա՛ր:
Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ստիպել բոլորին շրջվել միևնույն ուղղությամբ:
Բայց նայելով տարբեր կողմեր, մարդիկ տարբեր բաներ են տեսնելու, առանց վնաս հասցնելու ընդհանուր բարօրությանը: Թող տարբեր կողմեր նայեն: Թող դիտարկեն աստղային տարածության բոլոր կետերը: Պետք է, որ աչքը սովորի դիտարկել: Թող օգտվեն բոլոր ընդհանուր կուտակումներից, միայն թե պահպանելով ընդհանուր բարին: Թույլ տվեք օգտվել բոլոր աղբյուրներից և այդ պատճառով ավելի շատ կլինեն նրանք, ով ավելի շատ է պարունակում:
Ոգու այրման երևույթն այնքա՜ն բազմատարբեր է: Բայց ավելի լավ է սխալվեք, թող չափազանցեք բարու հնարավորությունները, միայն թե չնսեմացնեք: Մարգագետնով անցնելիս, առանց որևէ կարիքի ծաղիկներ մի պոկեք: Հեռանալիս մտածեք, որ նույնիսկ ամենածանրաշարժ աշխատակիցը կարող է իր քարը նվիրաբերել կառույցին: Պետք չէ հաշվի չառնել, քանի դավաճանության սահմանն անցած չէ: Դատեք ըստ այդ սև նշանի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*311.* 


Մեր աշխատակիցների գործողություններն ուրիշներինից տարբերվում են իրենց դյուրաշարժ նկրտումով և համապարփակությամբ: Տիեզերական կյանքը բաղկացած է ձգողականության և հրման գործողությունից, այլ կերպ ասած, պայթյունների և կուտակումների ռիթմից: Մեր աշխատակիցների գործունեությունը կտրված չէ բնության օրենքից: Կարելի է նկատել, թե ինչպես է այն կուտակում գիտակցությունը և չի վախենում պայթյունից ոչնչանալուց: 
Մի բան է Մեզ անծանոթ՝ հանգիստն անգործության մեջ: Մեր աշխատակիցներն, ինչպես և Մենք, շռայորեն սկիզբ են դնում: Մեզ ցանքը պետք է, և Մենք գիտենք, որ սերմերը չեն կարող կորչել, քանզի գոյն անոչնչանալի է: Մեզ քիչ է հետաքրքրում ձևի փոփոխականությունը, քանզի սերմն անփոփոխ է: Այդպիսի անփոփոխ սերմ է հիմնված ամեն արարածի մեջ: Նույնիսկ վանող գործողությունները չեն խանգարում հիշել էության հավասարանմանության մասին, և այդ գիտակցությունը Մեզ հանդուրժող է դարձնում: Եվ Մեզ համար պարզ է, որ հակասությունները սովորաբար տեղի են ունենում ռիթմի անհամապատասխանությունից: Իհարկե, այդ անհամապատասխանությունները խոչընդոտում են ամբողջ խմբերի հոգեկան էներգիայի միավորմանը: Այնինչ, հենց խմբակային էներգիան կարող է մոտեցնել ճառագայթների օգտագործմումն առանց ուժերի այրման կամ ոչնցացման: Ոգեգեշությունը նշանակալիորեն կարելի է վերագրել ռիթմի անհամապատասխանությանը: Ստացվում է խժռում, այլ ոչ համագործակցություն: Այդ պատճառով զգացեք, թե ում ալիքները ձեզ վնաս չեն պատճառում, թեկուզև նրանց արտաքինը ձեզ օտար ժողովրդական հոգի ցուցաբերի:
Միևնույն սեղանի շուրջ իրար դեմ-դիմաց նստած երկու հոգի չեն կարող լինել թշնամիներ, եթե պատկանում են միևնույն Ուսուցչին: Պարունակելը կամ հանդուրժողականությունը նույն բանն են: Միայն դավաճանությունը չի կարելի հանդուրժել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀՐԵՂԵՆ  ՅՈԳԱՅԻ  ՆՇԱՆՆԵՐԸ"*


*312.* 


Պետք է դժվարությունը տարբերել ապիկարությունից: Դժվարությունները կապված են բարձր ճանապարհի հետ, բայց չկարողանալն անսրատեսության հետ է կապված:
Պետք է գիտենալ, որ չկա սահման օրենքների շարժունակությանը: Պետք է խոսել օրենքների կենտրոնի մասին, և դուք արդեն կիմանաք հնարավորությունների սահմանի մասին: Փոխանցեք շատերին, որ հաճախակի մարմնավորումները կարող են ուժերից վեր լինել: Միայն անխոնջ ճամփորդներն են համարձակվում բազում նավարկումների: Ըստ այդմ ուսուցանում եմ կարողանալ առանց տուն լինել ոգու մեջ: 
Այնպես, ինչպես Ուսմունքի նրբությունը, դատողությունների իմաստությունն էլ կախված չէ տարիքից: 



- - - - - - -



*313.* 


Իրադարձության հիմքն արդեն դրված է գիտակցության մեջ: Եվ աշխարհներն էլ հիմնվում են դիպվածով, քանզի ստեղծագործումը ծագում է պատահարից: Մենք օրենքների Պահապաններն ենք և իրադարձությունների Երկրպագուները, քանզի իրադարձության մեջ է հիմնադրված շարժումը: Սխալ է բոլորին ծայրահեղ հնարավորություն ներշնչել, այլ կերպ ասած, չի կարելի ամեն հիմնավորում ծանրաբեռնել  ծանր տանիքով:



- - - - - - -



*314.* 


Պետք է գիտենալ նյութի տարբեր շերտերի ժամկետները: Եթե նյութի մի կետ արդեն փոխվել է, դա չի նշանակում, որ նույն ժամկետում կփոխվի նաև  մարմինների ամբողջ խումբը: Այլ կերպ ասած,  եթե Ոսկե Դարը սկսի մի որոշակի մոլորակի վրա, այն կհամախմբի մարմինների մի ամբողջ խումբ միայն երկար ժամանակաշրջան անց: Նախանշանները կսկվսեն տարբեր մարմինների վրա: Երբեք չի կարելի սահմանափակել մտածողությունը մեկ մոլորակով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*315.* 


Կարգադրել է Աշխարհի Մայրը. "Հավաքվե՛ք, քամիներ, կուտակվե՛ք, ձյուներ: Հեռու՛ մնացեք, թռչուններ, չմոտենա՛ք, գազաններ: 
Չի՛հաստատվի մարդու ոտքն Իմ Գագաթի վրա: Չի՛ ամրապնդվի հիմքը մութ հանդգնության: Չի՛ մնա լուսնի լույսը, բայց արևի ճառագայթը կհասնի Գագաթին:
Պահպանի՛ր, արև, Կատարները Իմ, քանզի որտե՞ղ դետքի կկանգնեմ: Երբեք չի՛ բարձրանա այնտեղ գազանը և մարդու ուժը չի՛ հաստատվի":
Ամենայն գոյի Մայրն ինքը հրեղեն վահանը ձեռքին կկանգնի պահապան:
Այն ի՞նչ է փայլում կատարին: Ինչի՞ն են շողափայլ պսակ կազմել քամիները:
Նա ինքը, Մեծ Մայրը, միայնակ Գագաթ բարձրացավ: Եվ ոչ ոք Նրա հետևից չի կարող բարձրանալ:



- - - - - - -



*316.* 


Երկրի վրա տան դրսևորումը հոգու կրակի նշանակությունը չի նսեմացնի: Որպես մեծարման հուր հասկացեք երկրային տների ստեղծումը:
Ստեղծագործման աշխատանքներն ասես հրի կանթեղներ լինեն: Հարյուր ութ կրակներ և նույնքան աշխատանք:
Հազարավոր կրակներ և նույնքան աշխատանք: Անհաշիվ կրակներ և նույնքան աշխատանք:
Եվ երբ կրակները փոխակերպվում են մթի, ուրեմն հանգչել է մարդու աչքը:



- - - - - - -



*317.* 


Աշխարհի Մայրը շողում է ամենաբարձր սարի վրա: Նա դուրս է եկել մութը խոցելու: Ինչու՞ են ընկնում թշնամիները: Եվ ու՞ր են հուսահատված ուղղում իրենց աչքերը:
Նա հագել է բոցեղեն գլխաշոր և շրջապատել է Իրեն կրակի պատով:
Նա մեր ամրոցն է և մեր նկրտումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*318.* 


Պետք չէ ուշադրություն դարձնել շների հաչոցին: Կարելի է ունենալ ձեռնափայտ և կարելի է հիշել, որ իր վրա ուղղված ձեռնափայտի ծայրն անգամ կշփոթեցնի ամենաչար շանը: Նախօրոք հարվածի վրա էներգիա մի ծախսեք, այլ ուղղե՛ք մահակի ծայրը:
Ամենից դժվար մարդիկ հասկանում են տարածության հագեցված լինելը: Նրանք ընդունում են ջրի հագեցված լինելը, նույնիսկ հողի հագեցված լինելը, նրանք խոսում են արմատների մետաղապատման մասին, բայց տարածությունը նրանց համար կենդանի նյութ չի հանդիսանում: Այդ պատճառով մարդկանց անհասանելի է շարժման ուրախությունը և սարսափելի է հրի տարերքը:



- - - - - - -



*319.* 


Ու՞ր ուղղենք մեր արիությունը: Ու՞ր ուղղենք կամքը: Ու՞ր հետ վերադառնանք: Այն նույն ոգի-կրակին: Ուժ գտնենք չհոգնել, քանզի ընթանում և իմացության խոսքեր ենք հավաքում: Վերհիշենք տարբեր ժողովուրդների անվանակոչված սրբերին: Ինչպիսի՞ նշաններով են աչքի ընկել նրանք: Միգուցե ընդամենը համեստությամբ կամ տեղական իշխանություններին ենթարկվելո՞վ, կամ լռությա՞մբ, կամ խոնարհվելո՞վ: Բայց այդպես շատ խղճուկ կլինեին նրանք:
Տեսնում ենք զինվորների, ավազակների, արքաների պարսավիչների, ամբոխներ կառուցողների և ամբոխներ հաղթողների: Կրակի ոգով է ճանաչվում վերելքը: Մարդկանց գրած օրենքը կրակին չի սպանի: Հետևաբար  շրջահայաց լինենք տեղի ունեցածի հետ:
Ինչպես ադամանդն է պահպանում երկնքի բեկորները, այնպես էլ հեռվից եկողներն իրենց վրա կրում են մարդկանց անհասկանալի նշաններ:
Քիչ հույսեր կարելի է կապել մեծամասնության հետ, բայց հեռավոր աստղից ընկած քարը միայնակ լուր է բերում:
Ձգողականությունը բազմապատկում է ուժերը, և կրակի հատուկ լեզուն ուրվագծում է ապագայի նշանները: Եվ նորից, լինենք շրջահայաց, քանզի անիմանալի է հրի ոգին:



- - - - - - -



*320.* 


Ամեն ժամանակաշրջան իր մեթոդներն ունի: Հին  նախադեպերը վկայակոչելը նման է պապի ճտքակոշիկները հագնելուն:

----------

Varzor (06.12.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*321.* 


Հմայանքներն ու բանաձևերն, իհարկե, օժանդակում են ռիթմն ընկալելուն: Բայց բարեշրջման օրենքը մարդկային  և տիեզերական գիտակցությունների ուղիղ շփում է նախատեսում: Հմայանքների ռիթմի փոխարեն պետք է հասկանալ ոգու հրեղեն կորիզը և լռաձայն հաստատել ոգու կրակի կապը տիեզերական հրի հետ:



- - - - - - -



*322.* 


Ով իմացություն է ձեռք բերել ի՛ր համար, նա Մեր շինարարը չէ: Երբ շենքերը սկսեն քարուքանդ լինել, ո՞վ հանգիստ կմնա: Երբ նույնիսկ հեռավոր արհավիրքը ցնցում է օրգանիզմը, այդ ժամանակ բոլորը նոր հիմքեր գցող որմնադիրներ են դառնում: Ասում եմ, որովհետև անհապաղ աշխատանքը  պահանջում է բոլոր ուժերը:



- - - - - - -



*323. 
*

Ինչպե՞ս սկսել Հրեղեն Յոգան: Ամենից առաջ պետք է գիտակցել հոգեկան էներգիայի առկայությունը, հետո պետք է գիտակցել, որ հուրը՝ ոգու էությունն է: Իհարկե, օգտակար է մսից հրաժարվելը, բանջարեղենն է լավ, բացի մի քանիսը, ինչպիսիք են ծնեբեկը, նեխուրը և սխտորը, որոնք դեղամիջոցներ են:
Նաև պետք է զգուշավորություն ցուցաբերել հրեղեն հիվանդության հանդեպ: Առաջին միջոցը նրա դեմ հոգեկան էներգիայի գիտակցումն ու կառավարումն է: Բայց, որպես արտաքին մաքրում, կարելի է կիրառել Մո՛րու, կամ, ինչպես նաև անվանում են, Բա՛լյու*, բույսի բնահյութը:
Երբ ձեզ հարցնեն, տվեք ճշգրիտ բանաձևեր: Մորուն մատնանշեք որպես լվացման ջրին ավելացվող առաջին միջոց: Կարելի է տերևների և արմատների ուժեղ բնահյութ պատրաստել: Եթե առաջին բանաձևն օգտագործվի խելամտորեն, կարելի է հաջորդն առաջարկել: Այդ նույն բույսը կարելի է նաև ընդունել ներս կաթի պատրաստուկի հետ մեկտեղ: Բայց սկզբում փորձարկեք արտաքին կիրառումը:
Հետո մի խուսափեք պնդել, որ հրի մեջ կատվախոտը կարող է հզոր պահապան լինել: Հնարավորինս պարզորեն մտածեք հոգեկան էներգիայի մասին: Չէ՞ որ նուրբ էներգիաներն ամպրոպաձայն չեն դրսևորվում: Նրանք ներթափանցում են մթնոլորտի հեռավոր շերտերը, և այդ պատճառով նրանց նշաններն էլ առանձնահատկորեն նուրբ են:


- - - - - - -
* _Մորու, կամ Բալյու բույսի բնահյութը_ -  Հրեղեն Յոգայի հրեղեն դեղաբանությանը պատկանող հզոր դեղամիջոց:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*324.* 


Պետք է խորհուրդ տամ ոչնչացնել ապագայի մասին վախը, և երբ ներս է մտնում մարդ, որը շղթայված է վախով, նա ազդեցության մթնոլորտ չի ստեղծում: Պետք է մարդ, որը նպատակադրված է հաղթանակի: 



- - - - - - -



*325.* 


Տալով Հրեղեն Յոգան, աննկարագրելի կարևորության գործ եք կատարում:



- - - - - - -



*326.* 


Ամեն շենք ունի արտաքին պատեր և անտեսանելի հիմք: Առանց պատեր չի կարելի, բայց պատերն առանց հիմք կանգուն չեն մնա: Ամեն ինչի մեջ դրսևորման երկու տեսակ կա. մեկը՝ պատերն են, որպես Ուսուցչի խորհրդանիշ, մյուսը՝ հիմքն է, որպես Աշխարհի Մոր հայտնություն; թե որն է ավելի էական՝ մտածեք ինքնե՛րդ:



- - - - - - -



*327.* 


Պատերն ու հիմնասյուները միևնույն կերպ անհրաժեշտ են շենքի համար: Եթե հիմնասյունը տեսանելի չէ հեռվից, բայց Աշխարհի Մոր դեմքն էլ անտեսանելի է մնում: Պատերն իրենց վրա են վերցնում փոթորկի պոռթկումները: Մեր անունը փոխանցված է շատերին, բայց Մենք կընդունենք թշնամական հոսանքների ճնշումը:
Հաճախ ձեզ կարող են հարցնել՝ ո՞րն է ծայայության այդ երկու ուղիների տարբերությունը: Ասացեք՝ չկա տարբերություն, չկա առավելություն: Երկու սրբազան գետեր լցնում են օվկիանոսը: Նաև կհարցնեն, թե ամեն հոսանքին ո՞վ է պատկանում: Իհարկե, ոգու իմացությունը դեպի անհրաժեշտ հոսանք է նկրտում ըստ ծննդյան ճառագայթի:
Կարելի է մտածել, թե ի՜նչ նպատակասլաց կյանք են տալիս տարածական մարմինների ճառագայթները: Մեր հետևորդները շատ են զգայուն ճառագայթների հանդեպ, բայց այդ զգայունակությունից չի կարելի վախենալ: Մարդիկ ցնցվում են նույնիսկ մոտիկ թակոցից, ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն զարգացած ոգին չի արձագանքի հեռավոր երկրաշարժերին, երբ փայտե սյունն անգամ գվվում է փոխանցվող էներգիայից: Ժամանակն է մարդկությանը գնահատել իր մարմնի մեջ արտահայտված բոլոր որակները:
Ինչպե՞ս ենք պայքարելու բոցի ալիքների դեմ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*328.* 


Օգտակար է խոսել Ուսուցչի մասին, օգտակար է խոսել Ուսմունքի մասին, օգտակար է խոսել կյանքի մասին: Իմաստնություն է հասկանալ շարժման պարույրը, քանզի էներգիայի կիրառումը շիթն ուղղում է վեր, բայց ձգողականության օրենքը կասեցնում է մակարդակը: Այդպես են շարվում աստիճանները:
Խոսեք ըստ զրուցակցի գիտակցության: Անհանդուրժողությունը հերթափոխային հագուստ չէ:



- - - - - - -



*329.* 


Նեվրիտ է կոչվում հիվանդությունը, որն առնչություն ունի հրի հետ: Նմանապես շատ բաներ, որոնք առնչություն ունեն հոդացավի ու ներվերի խանգարման հետ, պետք է հրին վերագրվեն: Այդ ցավերը հեշտորեն կարելի է հեռացնել մարմնի հոգեկան էներգիան կարգավորելով: Երբ այդ նստվածքները խցանում են ներվային փոխանցքները, այդ ժամանակ ամեն տեսակ ցավալի պրոցեսներ կարելի է սպասել: Ինչպես ներքին օրգանների քարերը, հոգեկան էներգիայի այդ բյուրեղներն էլ կարող են վնասել, եթե էներգիան օգտագործված չէ:
Հատկապես վտանգավոր է հոգեկան էներգիայի բյուրեղների պայքարն իմպերիլի* նստվածքի հետ: Հաճախ հիվանդանում են զարգացած ներվերով օրգանիզմները, և այդ պատճառով այդքան անհրաժեշտ է հոգեկան էներգիայի փորձնական հետազոտությունը:
Հեշտորեն կարելի է ընդունել այն, ինչը ենթարկվում է ֆիզիկական չափումների:


- - - - - - -
* _Իմպերիլ_ - բարկության, դժգոհության թույնը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*330.* 


Նկատեք անհասկանալի հիվանդությունների նախանշանները: Նկատեք, թե ո՞ր կենտրոնների մոտ են նշմարվում նշաններն ու ցավերը: Կարող է, ցավում են ուսերը, կամ արմունկներն ու ծնկերը: Միգուցէ, "թասի*" մոտ ի հայտ են գալիս երեք նշաններ, կամ այրում է տեղի ունենում կոկորդում: Ամեն նշան ցույց է տալիս որևէ կենտրոնի գործողություն: Մարդու անձը ներկայացված է բաց գրքի նման: Ճակատի վերևում վառվում է էության մշտական նշանը: Նույնիսկ հասարակ դիտարկումով կարելի է այն կարդալ, բայց մարդիկ սովորել  են կոպիտ ազդեցությունների:  Նրանք  խլացուցիչ  որոտ են սպասում և շլացուցիչ կայծակ, բայց ինքներն ամենակարևոր գործողությունները կատարում են լռության մեջ:
Ինչպես հզոր մագնիսական հոսանքը տեսանելիորեն զգացվում է միայն որոշ մարմինների վրա, բայց գործում է ամենուր, այնպես էլ առավել ներթափանցող էներգիաներն անտեսանելի են: Բայց առայժմ Մենք խնդրում ենք ուշադրություն դարձնել ակնհայտ երևույթների վրա: Համադրելով արտաքին ցավային զգացումներ ունեցող մարդկանց բնութագիրը, կարելի է հանգել արժեքավոր եզրակացությունների: Պետք է գիտենալ, որ կենտրոններն ազդում են իրենց շրջապատող օրգանների վրա: Ինչու՞ է թոքախտը վերգրվում ցրտառությանը կամ հյուծվածությանը, երբ թոքերին մոտ գտնվող կենտրոնները մատնացույց են անում օրգանիզմի առանձնահատկությունները: Ինչու՞ ուսերի և արմունկների ուռուցքն ընդունում են որպես հոդացավ, երբ ուսերի կենտրոնները լարվածություն են ցուցաբերում: Մեր խնդիրն է ոչ թե բռնանալ պատրաստի բանաձևերով, այլ ժամանակին ուղղորդել համաշխարհային օրենքի ընթացքի ուղիով:



- - - - - - -



*331.* 


Ինչպե՞ս ընտրել գործընկերների: Միայն ըստ անփոխարինելիության: Ճիշտ գնահատել մարդուն, երբ նրա տեղը չի կարող ոչնչացվել:
Կարող եմ յուրաքանչյուրին տալ անհրաժեշտ ամեն բան, բայց սպասում եմ փորձառության զարգացմանը: Կենսականորեն հաստատեք ձեր գործերը, քանզի ավարտվում է առաջին շրջանի յոթնամյակը:

- - - - - - -
* _Թասը_  - Ե.Պ.Ռերիխը գրում է. ""Թասը" գտնվում է սրտի, փայծաղի և "Տիեզերական Գիտակցության ներվի" (անատոմիայում այն կոչվում է վագուս) միջև ընկած եռանկյունում:  "Աշխարհի Մոր հյուսվածքը" (արևահյուսակ) եռանկյունու հիմքն է: "Տիեզերական Գիտակցության ներվը" տարբեր ճյուղավորումներ ունի և կապված է սրտի, ողնուղեղի և, նախ և առաջ, արևահյուսակի հետ: Նա է ընդունում արևահյուսակից եկող հոսանքները: Օրգանիզմի յոգական վիճակում վագուսն ամենակարևոր գործողություններ է կատարում: (Նամակներ, 12.01.49)":

----------

Varzor (10.12.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*332.* 


Ինչու՞մ է դրսևորվում Բոդհիսատվաների* կարեկցանքը: Չբռնանալով կամքի վրա, Նրանք անտեսանելի և համբերատար դեպի բարին են ուղղորդում ամեն պիտանի ուժի: Դժվար չէ ուղղորդվել Բոդհիսատվաների Հրահանգով, քանզի նրանք նախատեսում են ոգու ամեն առանձնահատկություն: Աշխատանքի ծանրությունը կարող է զգալի լինել միայն, երբ ուժերը սխալ են բաշխված: Բայց, երբ պահպանված է հրամանի և կատարման համաչափելիությունը, այդ ժամանակ նույնիսկ բարդ աշխատանքը չի կարող լինել ուժերից վեր:
Ամենավնասակարը կլինի ենթադրությունը, որ ամեն ինչ տրված է և առանց պարգևների: Այդ նսեմացմամբ կարելի է խեղաթյուրել նույնիսկ ամենափայլուն հետևանքը: Չմոռանանք, որ կարելի է ընթանալ, գիտենալով նպատակը, բայց ճանապարհին հաշվել քարերը, որոնց դիպել է թանկարժեք ոտքը, սագի քայլք կլինի: Թող մենք մտածում ենք, որ թռչուններն աննպատակ են թռչում, բայց փոխարենը նրանք չեն հաշվում իրենց թևաշարժումները: Ոչ մի Ուսուցիչ իր աշխատանքն ավարտված և պարգևի արժանի չի համարել: Դա Բոդհիսատվաների անձնվիրության որակ է: Ստեղծագործումն անխոնջ ձեռքի ամեն շարժման աշխատանքի մեջ է, քանզի աչքը միայն մինչև նպատակը եղած տարածությունը գիտի: Դա է Բոդհիսատվաների աշխատանքը: Դրա օրինակ է՝ իր էությամբ անխոնջ և անձնվեր, ամենամուխ հուրը:



- - - - - - -



333. 


Գլխավորը, պետք է խոսել Ուսուցիչ հասկացության մասին: Պետք է ցույց տալ Ուսուցիչների շղթան, որոնցից ամեն մեկն իրենից Բարձրի աշակերտը կլինի: Պետք է ընտելանալ դրույթին, որ ամբողջական Ուսմունքը հակասություններ չի պարունակում: Կարելի է գտնել հեռավոր տարածությունների ուղենիշները, բայց նրանք մեկ ճանապարհի նշաններ կլինեն:
Եթե մեկը պնդի, որ մարմնավորումները կարող են լինել երեք հազար տարի հետո, նա կլինի նույնքան ճիշտ, որքան երեք ամիս ժամկետ պնդողը: Հնարավորությունների ճանաչման երջանկությունն ապագայի երջանկությունն է: Հնարավորությունների երևույթները, չխախտելով օրենքների հիմքերը, մոտենում են իրենց կատարելությանը: Եթե երկրորդ ռասայում մարմնավորվելու համար հեռավոր ժամկետ էր պահանջտվում, վեցերորդ ռասայում մարմնական և աստրալ վիճակների մոտեցումը փոքրացնում է հեռավոր ժամկետների անհրաժեշտությունը:
Նաև պետք է ընտելանալ ռասայական տիպերի խառնվելուն: Չի հասցնի ամբողջապես զարգանալ երրորդ ռասան, ինչ վեցերորդի սերմերն արդեն կհայտնվեն տարածքում:
Ով հետևում է Հրի Ուսմունքին, նա պետք է հասկանա և ընդունի նյութի կատարելագործման հնարավորությունը: Մարմնի և Լույսի Աշխարհները նշանակալիորեն միավորվել են: Դա այսպես կոչված մահվան փոխակերպման օրենքը պետք է դառնա: Հատկապես մահվան ուրվականն է գոցում Իմացության Դարպասները:
Օգտակար է դպրոցներում ուսաուցանել անմահության մասին: Մահ ուսուցանող կրոնը կմեռնի, ինչպես կմեռնեն բոլոր մեռնել ցանկացողները, քանզի մեր ապագա վիճակն ամփոփված է մեր գիտակցության մեջ: Ով կրակի ներուժը գիտակցում է նրա անտեսանելիության մեջ, նա հասկանում է ապամարմնավորման արտաքին տեսանելիությունը:

- - - - - - -
* _Բոդհիսատվա_ - Ե.Պ.Ռերիխը 20.12.34 թ. իր նամակում մանրամասն բացատրում է. "Այդ բառը բաղկացած է երկու հասկացություննեիրց. Բոդհի՝ պայծառացում կամ արթնացում, և Սատվա՝ էություն: Ովքե՞ր են ուրեմն այդ Բոդհիսատվաները: - Բուդդաների աշակերտներ, որոնք կամավոր հրաժարվել են անձնական ազատագրումից... մտել են... մարդկությանն օգնելու փշածածկ ճանապարհը... Ֆիզիկապես ոչնչով չտարբերվելով մնացած մարդկանցից, նրանք կատարելապես տարբեր են ըստ իրենց հոգեբանության, մշտապես իրենց վրա են կրում ընդհանուր բարիքի սկզբունքը... Ուրեմն ինչպիսի՞ որակներ պետք է ունենան Բոդհիսատվաները: Էներգիայի, արիության, համբերության, հավատարմության, նպատակասլացության և անվեհերության առավելագույն զարգացածություն... Նրանց երեք ուրախություններն են՝ նվիրաբերելու երջանկությունը, օգնելու երջանկությունը և հավերժական ճանաչման երջանկությունը: Մշտական համբերություն, ամենում և ամենուր: Լինելով Որդիներ Բուդդաների, Որդիներ Հաղթողների, իրենց իրական կարեկցանքի մեջ Բոդհիսատվաները՝ Մայր են ամենայն գոյին... Բայց նրանց ճակատագիրը ծանր է, ոչ ոք իր վրա չի կրել և չի կրում այնքան զրպարտանք ու հալածանք, որքան մարդկայի ցեղի այս իսկական Փրկիչները: Նրանցից են ելել բոլոր մեծ արքայությունների, կրոնների, փիլիսոփայությունների Հիմնադիրները, ալքիմիկոսների մեծամասնությունը և առանձին սրբեր... Բոլոր Մեծ Ուսուցիչները, Մահաթմաները կամ Սպիտակ Եղբայրներն իրենց կյանքի ամբողջ ընթացքում եղել են Բոդհիսատվաներ":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*334.* 


Աշխարհների մասին հարցի վերաբերյալ պետք է նշել, որ աշխարհները կարող են պատկանել որոշակի համակարգի, կամ կարող են լինել միջհամակարգային մարմիններ:
Բայց երկրի վիճակը բավականին տխուր է՝ երկիրը հիվանդ է:



- - - - - - -



*335.* 


Պետք չէ մտածել, որ մարդու գործերը չափվում են երկրային տներով: Եթե Ռամաքրիշնայի անկողինն այրվի, մի՞թե նրա խոսքերի ճշմարտությունը կպակասի դրանից:
Համոզվա՞ծ է արդյոք հովիվը, թե ոչխարներից որ մեկն ամենալավ բուրդը կտա: Համոզվա՞ծ է արդյոք այգեպանը, թե իր տնկած ծառերը քանի պտուղ կտան: Բայց հովիվը հոգ է տանում իր նախրի մասին և այգեպանը սիրում է իր այգին:



- - - - - - -



*336.* 


Ոչ մի այլ անուն այնքան կշտամբանքներ չի բերի, որքան Մայտրեյայի անունը, քանզի Այն կապված է ապագայի հետ: Իսկ մարդիկ ամենաշատը վախենում և նյարդայնանում են ապագայից: 
Ձգտելով ապագային, պատրաստ եղեք կռիվների: Բայց մի թաքցրեք ձեր ձգտումը, քանզի կրակը ձգտում է վեր, և միայն ձգտման աստիճանն է ամրապնդում Մեր կապը:
Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքը պետք է ներքնապես փոխակերպի ձեր կյանքը: Բայց արտաքինից ոչ կոտոշները, ոչ պոչը, ոչ թևերը, ոչ փքված ներողամտությունը, ոչ սնահավատությունը, ոչ չարությունը ձեր նշանները չեն լինի:
Պետք է չվախենալ ծավալել գործունեությունը, քանզի դա համաչափելիության լավագույն միջոցն է: Մի ծառի տակ նստած, կարելի է մտածել, որ դա աշխարհի կենտրոնն է, բայց սփռելով ոգուդ էությունն ամբողջ աշխարհով, նմանվում  ես ամենաթափանց կրակի:

----------

Varzor (12.12.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*337.* 


Գիտակցությունը չափանիշ է, և գեղեցկությունն այլանդակություն չի հանդուրժում: Սուտն անծածկելի է: Գիտակցությունը դրդման դատավորն է: Կյանքի այնքան տարատեսակներ կան, որ գիտակցությունը դատավոր է մնում: Հետևաբար զարգացրեք գիտակցությունը:
Եթե սահմանափակվելու ենք մեռած օրենքներով, ուրեմն ավելի լավ է տեղափոխվենք գերեզմանատուն:
Միջակությունը տարածության կրակը չի հրահրի: Զոհը խրախուսված է գիտակցությամբ, բայց որքա՜ն ճշգրիտ պետք է լինի հատիչը արդարությունն ուրվագծելու համար: Եվ որքա՜ն նուրբ է լինում ինքնաարդարացման հնարամտությունը: 



- - - - - - -



*338.* 


Երջանկության ժամեր՝ այդպես ենք անվանում գիտակցության զարգացման այն աստիճանը, երբ, չհեռանալով կյանքից, Մեր մարդիկ հնարավորություն են ստանում միանալ Մեզ Մեր Բնակավայրում: Իսկ ինչու՞ այդ ընտրյալներից ոչ ոք անմիջապես չօգտվեց այդ հնարավորությունից: Բայց եթե գիտակցության զարգացումը Դարպաս է ներկայանում դեպի Մեզ, այդ նույն գիտակցությունն էլ հրամայում է չլքել Մեր գործերը կարիքի ժամին: Անձնվիրությունն աճում է գիտակցությունից, և Մեր տան պաշտպանությունը լուսավորում է, ինչպես փրկության քար: Գիտակցության զարգացումը կյանքի օրենքների հարաբերակցության ըմբռնում է տալիս և օգնություն է ցուցաբերում աշխատակիցների գիտակցություններին: Բայց Մեր հոգսն է, որպեսզի Մեր ընտրյալներն այնքան էլ չհեռանան Մեր սարերից:
Պետք չէ ընկալել, որ նվիրվածության պակասությունը Մեր եղբայրակիցներին ժամանակավորապես հետ է պահում Մեր Բնակավայրից: Ընդհակառակը, հենց նվիրվածությունն է նրանց ստիպում հետաձգել իրենց հարմարավերությունը և ուրախությունը:
Պետք է հիշել, որ անասելի քիչ են զարգացած գիտակցությունները, հետևաբար պահպանեք ամեն մի գիտակցություն, նույնիսկ շատ թերությունների հետ միասին: Թերությունների համաչափելիությունն արժանիքների հետ՝ պատկանում է վեր ընթացող գիտակցությանը:
Հիշեք, Մեր գործերը ոչ միշտ է, որ կարիքավոր են: Սերմնացանը վերջացնում է ցանել բռի սերմերը և արձագանքում է Տիրոջ կոչին՝ գալիս եմ, Վեհապե՜տ, - Կալա՛գիա*:



- - - - - - -



*339.* 


Մարդիկ սիրում են փղից ոչ փոքր երևույթներ և ամպրոպից ոչ ցածր ձայներ: Բայց լռության մեջ կայանում է նուրբ էներգիաների ազդեցությունները:



- - - - - - -



*340.* 


Գլխավորը, սովորել մտածել մենության մեջ: Հիշել մտածողության պատասխանատվությունը: Հիրավի, միտքը բնաջնջում է լավագույն պարիսպները: Կասկածը, նյարդայնությունն ու ինքնախղճանքը կարող են գիտակցաբար վերացվել:
Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիտարկել ձեզ և հիշել, որ Ուսուցչից բացի ոչ ոք չի օգնի: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Ուսուցչին միակ ամրոցը համարել:


- - - - - - -
* _Կալագիա_ - համաձայն սրբազան արևելյան ավանդույթների,  "Կալագիա" հասկացությունը նշանակում է Շամբալայի կոչը:

----------

Varzor (12.12.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*341.* 


Երբ մատնանշվում է Կրակի Նոր Դարաշրջանը, նշանակում է, պետք է տիրապետել այդ տարերքին: Այլ կերպ ասած, պետք է գիտակցել և ընդունել Հրի կենսականությունը: Բայց առաջներում, վաղուց արդեն ասել եմ ձեզ այդ վարժության անհրաժեշտության մասին, ձեր մտքերը ձեր գիտակցության մեջ ընդունելու մասին: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք ենթադրել, որ Ուսմունքը կիրառված է կյանքում, եթե նույնիսկ մտքերը նոր ուղղություն չեն ստացել: Այնտեղ, որտեղ ամեն ինչ հինն է մնացել, նոր ծիլեր մի փնտրեք: Որտեղ հինն է, այնտեղ Նոր Կրակն ուղղակի այրելու է, և կյանքը նոր բարեմաղթանք չի ստանա:
Թող կրակի մասին խոսքերը որպես վերացական խորհրդանիշ չընդունվեն: Խոսում եմ իսկապես գոյություն ունեցող կրակի մասին: Արդեն ոչ թե առաջին անգամն է մոլորակը փորձարկում այդ տարերքի ազդեցությունը: Ռասաների հերթափոխի ժամանակ կրակի բոցերը մոտենում են որպես մաքրման շիթեր: Մարդկությունը հիշում է տարածական կրակի, իր ստորգետնյա նստվածքի հետ միացման հետևանքով պատճառած ավերությունները: Ինչու՞ կրկնել Ատլանտիդայի կործանումը, եթե կարելի է ներգրավել կրակի տարերքի բարերարությունը: Բայց կրակին առանց ցավի մոտենալու համար պետք է սովորել մտածել նրա մասին և ընդունել նրան գիտակցության մեջ:
Երբ սկսեք արտացոլել մարդկային մարմնի ճառագայթումները, առանձնապես հստակորեն կտեսնեք երկակի գոյատևման այլանդակությունը, երբ արտաքինը գորովվում է, իսկ միտքը դանակ է սրում:
Պետք է սովորել ուղղակի ընդունել Ուսմունքը և կյանքը լցնել նրանով: Հուրը կարող է մեծ բարեմաղթանք դառնալ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*342.* 


Քայքայելով նյութը, անհրաժեշտ է գիտենալ, որ տարբեր բաղադրիչներից բացի, միշտ կգտնվեն հայտնի անուններով չանվանված երկու երևույթներ: Առաջինը կլինի հոգեկան էներգիայի նստվածքը և երկրորդը՝ հրի անփոփոխ էությունը: Քանի դեռ հոգեկան էներգիայի բյուրեղը չի սահմանվել, հրի անփոփոխ էությունը բացահայտել անկարելի է: Ինչպես հոգեկան էներգիայի նստվածքները կարող են նկատվել իմպերիլի միջոցով, այնպես էլ հրի անփոփոխ էությունը կարող է բացահայտվել ըստ հոգեկան էներգիայի լարման:
Տարածական հուրը հազվադեպ կարող է դիտարկելի լինել անզեն աչքով, երբ այն խտանում է արգելափակիչ ծիրանագույն սահմանի մոտակայքում: Տարածությունն ասես թե հագենում է հրի մանր լեզվակներով, բայց այդ դրսևորման համար անհրաժեշտ է ամուր աուրա, որը չի վնասվի խտացած հրի մոտիկությունից: Հինավուրց պատկերների վրա կարելի է տեսնել կրակի նստվածքնեի կուտակումն աուրաների շուրջ: Այժմ այդ ֆիզիկական երևույթը բացարձակապես մոռացված է: Դուք գիտեք ասվածի լիովին իրական լինելը, բայց թող գիտնականները չտրտնջան, եթե հուրը գտնելուց առաջ Մենք նրանց առաջարկենք գտնել իմպերիլի բյուրեղը: Առավել ևս, որ նրանք այն արդեն համարյա գտել են: Ընդ որում, նյարդայնության թույնի հետ գործել շատ ավելի հեշտ է, քան փնտել բարձր հոգեկան էներգիան:



- - - - - - -



*343.* 


Հրի երևույթը պատկանում է հազվադեպ դրսևորումներին, քանզի կրակի շարժունակությունը վեր է  աչքի տեսողական ընկալունակությունից: Միայն աուրային մոտ հուրը երբեմն կարող է հապաղել: Հրի ալիքները որոշակի ռիթմ ունեն: 
Դուք արդեն ընտելացել եք այն բանին, որ դրսևորման ֆենոմենները կախված չեն արտաքին պայմանների ակնհայտությունից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*344.* 


Միրաժների մեջ ունեք ակնհայտության կեղծիք և իրականության ճշմարտություն: Կրկնում եմ, տեսնում եք իրականությունը, բայց նրա արտաքին տեսքը վերաբերվում է ձեզ համար անսպասելի միջավայրի: Այս օրինակը վերաբերվում է նաև տարբեր ֆենոմենների: Մարդիկ չեն տեսնում իրականությունը, բայց պնդում են իրենց պատկերացրածի վրա:
Կհարցնեն հաճախ՝ ինչու՞ են այդքան հազվադեպ նուրբ էներգիաների դրսևորումները: Ասացեք՝ նրանք անընդմեջ են, բայց մարդու աչքն ու ականջը չեն ցանկանում նրանց ճանաչել: Իսկ երբ աչքը որսում է դրանք, մարդը համոզում է իրեն, որ թվացել է: Դա է անգիտակցվածության բանաձևը:
Դպրոցներում պետք է զարգացնել դիտարկելու ունակությունը: Հենց դրպոցներում է պետք ստուգել դիտողականությունը, և մթի մեջ լռելը դրա լավագույն միջոցն է:



- - - - - - -



*345.* 


Այնքան էլ հեշտ չէ մտածել սովորելը: Դժվար է զարգացնել մտքի լարումը, բայց ավելի դժվար է հասնել մտադրության բարձր որակի: Հաճախ մարդը գիտակցությամբ պնդում է իրեն՝ մտածելու եմ մաքուր, - բայց նրա էությունը սովորել է էգոիստական մտածողությանը: Այդ ժամանակ մտքի ամենաանցանկալի ձևն է ստացվում: Երկու թռչուն թռչում են տարբեր բներից և ոչ մի կերպ չեն կարողանում միաձուլվել:
Մտածողությունը պետք է վարժեցնել ոչ թե գիտակցությամբ, այլ ոգու հրով, մինչև որ կվերանա ամեն երկատվածություն: Միտքը կարող է հզորություն ունենալ, եթե կատարելապես միաձույլ է, բայց ցանկացած ճեղքվածք նրան ոչ միայն զրկում է ուժից, այլև տիեզերականորեն վնասակար է, քանզի տարածության մեջ աններդաշնակություն է ներմուծում:
Մտքին տիրապետելու համար  պետք է հայտնի ժամանակ հատկացնել, բայց օգտակար է պնդել ինքդ քեզ մտքի էության միասնության մասին: Ուրախ ենք մտքերի բազմազանությանը, բայց ամեն առանձին վերցրած միտք պետք է ադամանդի պես մաքուր լինի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*346.* 


Արդեն խոսել եմ ոգու բաժանելիության մասին: Պետք չէ զարմանալ, եթե զարգացած ոգին շռայլորեն դրսևորվում է նույնիսկ  հեռավոր տարածությունների վրա, որտեղ նրան հրապուրում է ներկաների հոգևորության որակը: Պետք չէ մտածել, որ ոգու այդպիսի առաքումը միշտ անտեսանելի է լինելու: Մենք մետաղադրամներ ենք բաժանում առանց նրանց վրայի պատկերները դիտելու, և նույնիսկ ոչ միշտ գիտենք, թե ում ենք դրանք տալիս:  Որքա՜ն ավելի շռայլ է մեր ոգին, որը նրբագույն էներգիայի նման շտապում է դեպի լավագույն կիրառում:
Հետևաբար զարգացնենք մեր ոգու ինքնանվիրաբերող հագեցվածությունը:



- - - - - - -



*347.* 


Մարդիկ հաճախ կրկնում են՝ անխոնջ աշխատանք, բայց ոգու ներսում վախենում են նրանից: Չի կարելի մատնացույց անել նրան, ով առանց գիտակցության լայնացման կարող է ուրախանալ անվերջանալի աշխատանքին: Միայն Մեր մարդիկ կհասկանան, թե ինչպես է կյանքը միավորվում աշխատանքի հետ և քաղում նրանից հաջողության հասնելու ուժերը: Կարելի է հասկանալ, որ հուրն անսպառ է, և նույնքան անսպառ է աշխատանքից ստացած էներգիան: Հրեղեն Յոգայի կատարումը սկսվում է աշխատանքը գիտակցելու ժամից:
Ամպերը սկսում են հանգցնել կրակը, երբ էներգիայի ուժն անբավարար է: Էներգիայի լարումը գիտակցությունից չէ, որ գալիս է, արտաքին հրամանով չէ, որ մեծանում է, այն աճում է միայն ներսից: Բայց միայն ազատ գիտակցությունը կարող է զարգացնել աշխատանքը որպես ոգու տոնակատարություն: 
Ու նաև խուսափեք ուրիշի կամքի վրա բռնանալուց: Ինչպես կրակներ թող վառվեն ձեր կոչերը, լցնելով տարածությունը: Բայց ոգու այդ կրակներին հետևելու գծանկարը թող ամեն մեկն անձամբ գծի իր համար: Նույն կերպ ճանաչվում է տարածությունը հագեցնելու աշխատանքը: Տարածության ուժերը տգետն իր արքայական անձից դուրս է պատկերացնում: Նա հույս ունի, որ մարմնի հետ կքայքայվի իր ամբողջ էությունը, բայց քանի դեռ ոգու իմացությունը չի քայքայել նրա մեռած հյուսվածքը, տգիտության բյուրեղն անկործանելի է:
Խնդրելով Հրի Յոգայի մասին, մարդիկ աշխատանքը պետք է հասկանան որպես բոցավառիչ: Էներգիայի փոխներգործության դրսևորումը սնուցում է հուրը և հրի փոխանցքներով հասնում է բարձր աշխարհների ոլորտին:
Հրեղեն Յոգան առավել կիրառելի ենք համարում կյանքում, քանզի կյանքը էներգիաների փոխանակության վրա է հիմնված:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*348.* 


Կարելի է հասկանալ, որ միսը ցանկալի չէ օրգանիզմի համար, իսկ լիակատար վնասակարությունը գիտակցելուց հետո օրգանիզմ ներմուծել մեռած հյուսվածքը: Միայն ճանապարհին է թույլատրելի որոշակի ապխտած միս, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս հրաժարվել դրանից: Օգտակար է սեղանին ունենալ խնձորներ: Այդ պտուղների էությունն օգտակար է շնչառության համար մինչև նրանց նեխելը:



- - - - - - -



*349.* 


Ուսուցիչը չի մոռանա ընդունել նվիրվածության ամեն նշան: Նվիրվածությունն ու պատրաստակամությունը կոփում են աշխարհների կապը:



- - - - - - -



*350.* 


Զոհաբերության երևույթը կարելի է հասկանալ որպես շտապ մուտքի իրավունքի ձեռքբերում: Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, թե ինչու ֆիզիկական երևույթների համար խորը հոգոց է հարկավոր: Չկա՞ արդյոք դրանում համապատասխանություն էներգիայի տեղաշարժման երևույթի հետ, ինչի մասին այսօր խոսում էինք: Ֆիզիկական երևույթների մեջ մի՞թե կան գերբնական բաներ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀՐԵՂԵՆ  ՅՈԳԱՅԻ  ՆՇԱՆՆԵՐԸ"*


*351.* 


Դուք գիտեք Մեր վերաբերմունքը Աստրալ աշխարհի նկատմամբ: Դուք գիտեք, թե բարեշրջման ընթացքում այդ վիճակը որքան պետք է փոխվի: Բայց, նշելով Աստրալ աշխարհի անկատարյալությունը, մենք չենք կարող երես թեքել նրանից, քանզի գոյատևող ոչինչ հերքելի չէ: Այսպիսով, ճանաչումը պետք է կառուցել ոչ թե ըստ անձնական մղման, այլ ըստ բացարձակ նշանակության: Մարդիկ կարող են ոչ միայն գիտենալ Աստրալ աշխարհի մասին, այլև կարող են մոտեցնել այն տեսանելիության սահմաններին, այդպես կարելի է օժանդակել աստրալը խտացնելու մեր փորձին:
Երբ դուք կարդում եք Աստրալ աշխարհի շոշափելի, զգալի երևույթների մասին, մինչև օրս նրանք արտասովոր են թվում: Բայց դրանով դուք ցույց եք տալիս մտածողության չկայացվածությունը, ձեզանից վանելով այն, ինչն անբաժանելիորեն մոտ է: Ավելի օգտակար է ընդունել այն և կառուցել  տեսանկյուն: Եթե չդիտարկենք մեր կյանքի պայմանները, ինչպե՞ս կարող ենք պայքարել դրանք բարելավելու համար: 
Դուք բանավոր կփոխանցեք այցելուներին, թե ինչպես է կյանքի վրա ազդում աստրալի խտացումը, ու նաև տեղակայքի ու տարբեր մարմինների փոխակերպման փորձի մասին: Կարելի է նշել, որ քիմիայի օրենքների վրա հիմնված փորձը գերբնական կոչվել չի կարող: Բայց, իհարկե, դարերով աղբակալված գիտակցությունը չի կարող անմիջապես ճանաչել իրականությունը: Այդ պատճառով, երբ խոսում եմ համբերության մասին, պետք է դա հասկանալ որպես կյանք: Ո՞վ հյուրին դուրս կանի անձրևի տակ: Բայց տարերքների գրոհը երկարատև չէ, և պետք է ուղղակի հնարավորինս գիտակից օգտագործել ժամանակը: Նաև պետք է հասկանալ, որ այժմ տարածական միտքը լարված է դեպի ոլորտների միավորում, և մարդկային միտքը թափառում է գիտակցության լայնացման այդ ճանապարհով:



- - - - - - -



*352.* 


Աստրալ երևույթների հանդեպ վախը հիմնված է ոչ թե ուրվականների, այլ ուրիշ պատճառների վրա, քանզի Աստրալ ցուրտը պետք է հասկանալ որպես քիմիական ռեակցիա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*353.* 


Եթե հարցնեն վարձատրության մասին, պատմեք հետևյալ առակը. "Մի մարդ շատ ոսկի էր տալիս բարի գործերի համար, բայց սպասում էր պարգևի: Մի անգամ Ուսուցիչը մի քար ուղարկեց նրան երկտողի հետ միասին. "Ընդունիր այս վարձատրությունը, գանձը հեռավոր աստղի": Մարդը վրդովվեց. "Իմ ոսկու փոխարեն ինձ քա՛ր է տրված: Ի՜նչ գործ ունեմ ես հեռավոր աստղի հետ": Եվ տխրությամբ քարը լեռնային հեղեղատը նետեց:
Բայց եկավ Ուսուցիչն, ասելով. "Դե, քեզ դու՞ր եկավ քարը: Այդ քարի մեջ էր պահված ամենաթանկարժեք ադամանդը, որը փայլում է ավելի, քան աշխարհի բոլոր գանձերը":
Հուսահատված մարդը նետվեց դեպի հեղեղատը և, հետևելով հոսանքին, ավելի ու ավելի ցած էր իջնում: Բայց ալիքների փայլկտոցը հավերժ թաքցրել էր գանձը":



- - - - - - -



*354.* 


Հրաժարվելով վախից, նախապաշարմունքներից ու երեսպաշտությունից, կարելի է առնչվել անտեսանելի կյանքին: Կարելի է դիտարկել, թե առանց այդ երեք թշնամիների ինչպես են զարգանում պայծառատեսությունն ու պայծառալսողությունը:



- - - - - - -



*355.* 


Հրեղեն Յոգան ուսումնասիրել ցանկացողը պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնի տարերքների զարկերակմանը, քանզի այդ օրենքով են միասնանում տարատեսակ էլեմենտները: Երեկվա անց կացրած հոգեֆիզիկական փորձն այսօր կարող է ձեզ ցույց տալ էներգիայի ռիթմը, որպես տարերքների զարկերակ; ինչպես գործողությունն էր ընդհատվում լռությամբ, - այդպես Պրալայան հերթագայվում է Մանվանտարի հետ*: Իհարկե, խելամիտ չէր լինի բոլոր մեխանիկական պրոցեսներում տարերքների գործողությունը վերագրել ոգիներին, բայց, իհարկե, անկասկած է որոշ ոգիների կապը էներգիայի հորդացման պահերի հետ: Զարմանալի է տեսնել, թե ինչպես անմարմին ոգիները, օգտվելով տարածության էկտոպլազմայից, կարող են խտանալ, և մարմնի դրսևորումները կարող են ձեռք բերել նուրբ հատկություններ: Իրական կամուրջ երկու աշխարհների համա՛ր:
Համարեք, որ էկտոպլազման արտադրվում է հենց հրեղեն տարերքի օգնությամբ:


- - - - - - - -
* Մարմնավորման (ակտիվության) և տարրալուծման (պասիվության) ժամանակաշրջանները:

----------

Varzor (23.12.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*356.* 


Տարերքների զարկերակման ռիթմը հետազոտում եք ոչ թե հետաքրքրասիրությունից դրդված: Ամեն գիտելիք համադրելի է: Ռիթմի իմացությունը կարելի է օգտավետ կիրառել կյանքում: Արդեն վաղուց է նկատվել ռիթմի նշանակությունը, բայց տարերքների զարկերակման ռիթմը հատուկ հետևանքներ է տալիս:



- - - - - - -



*357.* 


Մահավանը և Չոթավանը* կրակի առավել բնորոշ ռիթմերն են: Տիրապետելով այդ ռիթմերին, հեշտորեն կարելի է շփվել հրի տարերքի հետ: Դա ստիպողական կանչ չէ, այլ ընդամենը գիտակցված մուտք մի ոլորտ, որի նշանակությունը դուք էական եք համարում: Պետք է հասկանալ այդ ռիթմերը, քանզի ուրիշ էլ ինչո՞վ համոզվածություն կներմուծենք գործողությունների մեջ: Նույնիսկ կիսամեռած ավազը տատանումների ժամանակ դասավորվում է առանձնահատուկ նախշերով: Որքա՜ն ավելի շատ է  ռիթմին ենթակա մարդը: Ոչ թե կախարդանքը, այլ գիտելիքը կբացի մարդու առջև փոխակերպման ճանապարհը: Ճանապարհն անհետաձգելի է, քանզի ճիշտ այդպես էլ հրավիրվել է մարդկությունը Ատլանտիդայի կործանման օրերին: 
Բայց պետք չէ մտածել, որ, եթե այսօրն անցել է, ուրեմն վաղն էլ կանցնի: Ամեն ժամ կարող է Նոր աշխարհի փոխակերպումը դառնալ: Հնարամտեք, թե ինչպես Ուսմունքն ավելի հեշտորեն ընդունեք ձեր կյանքում: Ամենազբաղված մարդիկ անգամ կարող են ամեն օր ժամ հատկացնել Ուսմունքին մոտենալու համար: Չենք հավատում, որ չունեք րոպե ամենաէականի համար, ինչի համար էլ հենց ապրում ենք: Ամեն օր սնունդ ենք ընդունում ենք և առանց նրա օրը դժբախտ կհամարեինք: Բայց մեր ոգին նույնպես մտքի սնունդ է ստանում, և առանց նրա օրը նույնիսկ հանցավոր կլինի: Բազմապատկենք մեր միտքն ու վերհիշենք Յոգայի հիմքերը, ինչպես հացն ու կաթը: Բռնություն պետք չէ, քանզի Ուսմունքն ինքը կարող է հրապուրել, սանձահարելով խանգարող ամեն ինչ:



- - - - - - -



*358.* 


Ճիշտ է հասկանալ թթվածինը որպես հին գրերի միջի արծիվ**: Ֆոսֆորը, ծծմբային ցինկը և լուսնոսկին հաճախ հանդիպում են հին միացություններում:



- - - - - - -



*359.* 


Հատկապես դժվար է արագաթռիչք թռչնին ստիպել թռչել դանդաղ, չկա ավելի մեծ զոհողություն, քան երբ արդեն լայնացած գիտակցությունն իրեն նվիրաբերում է դրսևորված իրականությանը:

- - - - - - - 
* Բառացիորեն՝ մեծ ռիթմ և փոքր ռիթմ:
** Հին ալքիմիկական շարադրություններում թթվածինը(օդը), որպես աշխարհակառուցման  չորս հիմնական էլեմենտներից մեկը, նշվում էր արծվի խորհրդանշով: Համարվում էր, որ արծիվն այն թռչունն է որն ապրում է արևի լույսի ներքո, և այդ պատճառով ինքն էլ լույս է ճառագում, ինչի հետևանքով էլ նրան կապում էին հրի և օդի տարերքների հետ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*360. 
*

Երբ մարդիկ գիտակցեն հոգեկան էներգիան, կհաստատվի Նոր Ժամանակաշրջանը:



- - - - - - -



*361.* 


Կա երկու տրամաբանություն: Արտաքին մտածողության տրամաբանություն,  որը  փորձում  են հաստատել դպրոցական դասագրքերով: Մյուսը՝ մտավոր համադրման տրամաբանությունն է, որն օգտվում է տարածական մտածողության ամփոփումների կայծերի կապերից: Այդ ամփոփումները մարդուն երջանիկ պատահականություն են թվում, թեկուզև այդ պատահականությունը տարածության մեջ հասունացած լինի մի ամբողջ հարյուրամյակ:
Լայնացած գիտակցությունը լավագույն հնարավորությունն է տալիս որսալ տարածական մտքի հանգույցները:
Իհարկե, արտաքին տրամաբանության տեսանկյունից մտավոր տրամաբանության պրոցեսում միշտ էլ խնդիրներ կգտնվեն: Ինչպես պարույրի օղակները, թաքցնելով ներքին գալարները, դիտորդին ընդամենը մեկ պտույտ են ցուցադրում, այդպես էլ մտավոր տրամաբանությունը քայլում է մոտակա պտույտի սահմանագծով, և ներքին կողմը մնում է տարածական կոլեկտիվի շիթերի մեջ ընկղմված: Դա է պատճառը, որ այդպես հոգում ենք գիտակցության լայնացման համար, որպեսզի դիպչենք տարածական մտածողության հետ միակցմանը:
Դա պետք է ընդունել կատարելապես պարզորեն, ինչպես ընդունում ենք թթվածնի կենսական նշանակությունը: Նույնքան պարզ պետք է թվա գոյության գալարապտույտ նախասկզբի և արարչագործական պայթյունների մասին պատկերացումը: Այդպես Տիեզերքի շնչառությունը կգիտակցվի որպես վերընթաց պարույր: 
Մաքուր սկիզբը, անվանենք այն թթվածին, Լուսատու Նյութի միջոցով ներթափանցում է չդրսևորված տարածությունից և, հանդիպելով կյանքի մնացուկներին, մի շարք պայթյուններ է տալիս: Իհարկե, պետք է հասկանալ, որ առանց տարածական հրի այդ պայթյունները ռիթմ չեն ստանա: Այլ կերպ ասած, հուրը հանդես է գալիս որպես Տիեզերքի զարկերակումների կարգավորիչ:
Կարելի է ուրախանալ, եթե կիրառում եք ձեզ տրված ռիթմերը: Իհարկե, նրանց հաջորդականությունը բավականին անհատական է: Հետևանքները կարելի է ստանալ կախված օրգանիզմի ընթացիկ վիճակից: Տարածական հղումները հարկ է ընդունել ձեր բաց Թասի մեջ: Դա համադրման գրավականն է: Նաև պետք է հետևել ներքին ռիթմին, քանզի զարգացած գիտակցությունն առանց ռիթմ չի մնում:
Կրակի ռիթմի համար հաջող է երկու դոդեկաէդրոնների համադրությունը: Երբ կուտակվի էներգիա, ցույց կտամ, քանզի Հրեղեն Հոգուն մոտենալու համար այդ թռչող ռիթմն է անհրաժեշտ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*362.* 


Նրան, ով ծանոթ է Ճշմարտության ինչ-որ նշույլի, անվանում են թաքնագետ: Իսկ նրան, ով դեմ է կանգնում իմացության հիմքերին, անվանում են ռացիոնալիստ: Այդպիսի նախադրյալների առկայությամբ կարելի է պատկերացնել երկրային մտածողության աղավաղվածությունը:
Վատ է, երբ գիտակցված չէ Ուսուցչի հասկացությունը, բայց առավել վատ է, երբ այն գիտակցելիս Ուսուցչի վրա է դրվում ամենն, ինչը պետք է կատարեիք ինքներդ: Այդպես Ուսուցչի հանդեպ հարգանքը կարելի է համադրել ամբողջ սեփական ուժը կիրառելու հետ:



- - - - - - -



*363.* 


Մարդիկ հաճույքով են խոսում մակընթացությունների և տեղատվությունների մասին, լուսային և ձայնային ալիքների մասին, մաքնիսական ուժերի մասին, բայց հոգեկան էներգիան մնում է մոռացված: Այնինչ հոգեկան ալիքները շատ ավելի ուժեղ են մնացած բոլոր տարածական թելերից: Կատարելապես գիտականորեն, որպես աստրոքիմիական ճառագայթներ, գործում են հոգեկան էներգիայի ալիքները: Ամենահեռավոր տարածությունների վրա նկատելի են նրանց ազդեցության կամ հակազդեցության շերտագծերը:
Ոչ թե սեփական կամքը, ոչ թե Աստրալ աշխարհի գիտակցումը, այլ տարածական ալիքների կուտակումն է, որ որպես Տիեզերքի գիտակցում, ազդում է բոլոր զգայուն ընդունիչների վրա: Կարելի է պատկերացնել, թե ինչ հզորություն է անցնում աշխարհի վրայով, եթե նրա հետևից ծնվում են ժպիտների կամ սարսափների լեգեոնները:
Ի՞նչն է պատճառը, որ մենք չափում ենք մթնոլորտային ճնշումը, բայց չենք օգտվում մարդկանց տրամադրությունը հարուցող տվյալներից: Կյանքն այդ տրամադրություններով է կառուցվում: Մարդիկ իրենց մեջ ունեն զգայուն անձնավորությունների բավականաչափ քանակություն, բայց փոխանակ նրանց գիտակից կիրառման, այդ անհատներին շրջապատում են արհամարհանքով կամ սնահավատությամբ: Տխրամիտ տգիտությունը խանգարում է կիրառել կյանքում այդ էներգիաները, որոնք հենց իրենք թակում են ձեր պատուհանը: Ժամանակն է հասկանալ, թե որտեղից են գալիս ձեր կոլեկտիվ ձգտումները, որտեղից է մեծամասնությունը քաղում ծաղկունքը և անկումը:
Այլ ռասաների մոտ հոգեկան էներգիայի ազդեցությունն արժանացվել է ուշադրության, բայց մեր հեռացող ռասան չի ցանկանում բարերար ժառանգություն թողնել իր ժառանգորդներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*364.* 


Եթե յոթնամյակն ավարտվելուց հետո ասեմ՝ ամեն ինչ կարելի է, դա կհասկացվի՞: Հակառակորդները չե՞ն սլանա արդյոք իրականությանը դեմ:
Վտանգավոր է մեռած տառը: Բայց պատրա՞ստ է արդյոք գիտակցությունը, որպեսզի հասկանա արարչագործման սահմանները:



- - - - - - -



*365.* 


Գլխավորը, Ուսմունքով մի՛ վախեցրեք: Հիրավի յուրաքանչյուր կյանքի մեջ կարելի է ծաղկուն ճյուղ ներմուծել: Ինչպես առավոտյան լու՛յս պետք է լինի Ուսմունքը:



- - - - - - - 



*366.* 


Ինչու՞ Մեր երաշխշավորությունը պետք է բավականաչափ նեղ հասկացվի: Այդպես ավելի իմաստուն, ավելի լայն կարելի է տեղ հասցնել գանձը, քան կիրառել այն սովորական կյանքում: Ուսմունքի լայնորեն կիրառման որոնումները կարող են փորձ տալ ձեռքին: Բայց հեշտորեն կարելի է ոչնչացնել պատրաստի հետևանքը, քանզի հեռվից եկող ձայնը նման է եղեգնի շրշյունի: Չի կարելի դիմադրել, երբ ապստամբում է ազատ կամքը: Կարելի է ափսոսալ և շշնջալ նորից, բայց ազատ կամքի օրենքը՝ մարդու արժանապատվությունն է:
Երբ ասում եմ՝ մի՛ բռնացեք, ի նկատի ունեմ հենց ազատ կամքի օրենքը: Ո՞վ կարող է թեքել կամքի ուժով լարված ճյուղը: Եվ հետադարձ հարվածն արդյո՞ք առաջինից ավելի ծանր չի լինի: Սրանով կարողացեք կանչել մարդկանց, առանց նրանց կամքը քայքայելու:
Անձնվիրությունը հուշելի լինել չի կարող: Անձնվիրությունը չի կարող կարգադրվել: Երբ ոգին, առանց իրեն խնայելու, ցավում է ուրիշների համար, նա գործում է ազատ կամքով: Նույնիսկ ակնարկն է անպարկեշտ այնտեղ, որտեղ զոհաբերություն է կատարվում: Մի՞թե հնարավոր է ուրիշի հետ կիսել ոգին, երբ ստիպում են: 
Տեսեք, թե ինչպե՛ս է բռնկվում միշտ արդեն պատրաստ կրակը: Մի՞թե ցավը կարող է հետ դարձնել այն, ինչ առաքել է մաքուր ոգու կամքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*367.* 


Վիճաբանել նույնիսկ շները գիտեն, այնպես որ մի ընդօրինակեք կենդանիներին: Գիտակցությունը պարտադրում է հասկանալ վեճի հետևանքները: Սև մրրկասյան պես վեր են հառնում անխելամտության խոսքերը: Վտանգավոր է աղտոտել տարածությունը: Վտանգավոր է հակարադձ հարված հարուցել սեփական անձի և մտերիմների վրա:
Ասում են, թե կապիկը շատ նեղացկոտ է՝ մեզ ի՞նչ դրանից: Հովազը շատ բարկացկոտ է՝ մեզ ի՞նչ դրանից: Ասում են, հավը խլթխլթացնում է առանց պատճառի: Ասում են, ուրուրը երկար իր ոխն է պահում՝ մեզ ի՞նչ դրանից: Ասում են, բադը հեչ ներվեր չունի՝ մեզ դրանից ի՞նչ: Նրանց չենք նմանվի:



- - - - - - -



*368.* 


Ոչ թե դժգոհություն, ոչ թե ջղայնություն, այլ երջանկության զգացում է անհրաժեշտ, քանզի հենց երջանկություն է Ուսուցչի գործերը դիտելը:



- - - - - - -



*369.* 


Վերջին անգամ ասեմ դժգոհության մասին: Տեսեք նրանում ոչ միայն անձնական, այլև տարածական վնաս: Ժպիտով և քաղաքավարությամբ քողարկված այդ որդը չի դադարի տաշել ձեր աուրան: Նրա հասցրած վնասը սողոսկում է ձեր բոլոր գործերի մեջ: Հանուն ստեղծագործման համակվեք դժգոհությանը դեմ համոզմունքով: Երբ արյունոտ կնձիկով այն խցանում է ձեր ականջները, մի՞թե լսում է այդ ժամանակ մարդը: Երբ պղտորվում է աչքը, մի՞թե տեսնում է այդ ժամանակ մարդը: Երբ վարագույր է իջնում գիտակցության վրա, ու՞ր է ձեռքբերումն այդժամ: Բայց պետք է գանձի պես պահպանել կրակը: Ջղերի ֆոսֆորն այրվում է լուսամփոփի պես, և ինչի՞ է պետք լապտերն առանց նրա: Կարելի է օզոնի յուղ ավելացնել, բայց առանց լապտեր ջղերը կրակ չեն լուսարձակի:
Կրակի խորհրդանիշը հիշեցնում է ամենասրբազան նյութի  մասին, որն այնքան դժվարությամբ է կուտակվում, բայց ոչնչանում է ակնթարթորեն: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հետևանքներ սպասել ճառագայթումների լուսանկարներից, եթե մենք մեզ ընկղմենք մթի մեջ:
Անդադրում նախազգուշացրեք ձեր մտերիմներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*370.* 


Ասացեք Օրիոլա* ոսկե թռչնակին. "Երբ մոտ թռչես բարձր աշտարակին, հիշիր քո անցյալը: Հիշիր, թե ինչպես էիր կործանում գանձերը և հետո, ձգտելով դեպի ոգու արարումները, նրանց ճանապարհն այլևս չգտար:
Բայց ձգտումը չի վերանում, այլ իրականանում է կյանքում: Ունես դու ոգու գանձեր: Ո՞վ ուրեմն, շատե՞րն արդյոք կարող են իրենց առջև պատրաստի ճանապարհ ունենալ:
Բայց իր առջև խոչընդոտներ չունեցողն առավել ևս պետք է հեշտորեն հաղթահարի տարածությունը: Թևերը թռչուններին տրվում են միայն թռիչքների համար": Այդպես հիշեք:



- - - - - - -



*371.* 


Ուսումնասիրելով նուրբ էներգիաները, համոզվեք, որ երևույթների ոչ միայն գլխավոր խմբերն են արժանի մոտակա ուշադրության, այլ լարման փոքր թելերն էլ հզոր հետևանքներ են տալիս: Նույնիսկ առաջին տեղը պետք է տալ զգալի նստվածքերին և միացումներին: Վերջերս սկսել են ուսումնասիրել օրգանիզմի սոման**: Նաև վերջերս հիշել են ծիրանագույն պաշտպանական ցանցը: Այդ երկու երևույթները պատկանում են հրի ոլորտին: Առաջինը ֆոսֆորի աշխատանքի հետևանք է, երկրորդը ծնվում է առողջ օրգանիզմի ճառագման շնորհիվ տարածությունից ներգրավված հրից: Ուրեմն պետք է պաշտպանել մարմնի կրակը, որպեսզի նրա հետևանքը հզոր լինի: Մեր դեղամիջոցները դեպի այդ կրակներն են ուղղված: Ոչ թե մկանները, այլ ջղերի հրեղեն ալիքն է արժանի ուշադրության: Պետք է սնուցել և վերականգնել այն:
Սարերից բերված բույսը մի շարք օգտակար փորձեր կտա: Նրա հյութի լարված էներգիան սնուցում է հրի հզորությունը: Բայց պետք է ուսումնասիրել  նրա  կիրառման նաև այլ հնարավորությունները: Տերևների բնահյութի հետ միացած ջերմությունը և կեղևի յուղը լավագույն պաշտպանող միջոցը կտան պաշտպանիչ ցանցի համար:
Լույսի և Մթի երկու սկիզբների միջև պաշտպանական ցանցը փայլում է, ինչպես զրահազգեստ: Հիրավի, այդ գիծը սահմանն է Լույսի և Մթի: Մյուս կողմից կմոտենանք Բուդդայի Պատգամի Ոսկե Միջինին:
Գիծը բաժանում է Սկիզբները, ինչպես կայծակ այն ծագում է Նախասկզբի միասնական սկզբունքից: Որպես պաշտպանություն և որպես կամուրջ, կրակը միաձուլում է հակադրությունները: Ինչպե՛ս մարդիկ պետք է գնահատեն միացման հզորությունը: Ով տիրապետում է դրան, նա Մութը Հաղթողն է:
Բժիշկներին անհրաժեշտ է ուսումնասիրել սոմայի և պաշտպանական ցանցի նշանակությունը:


- - - - - - -
*  _Օրիոլա_ - Ելենա Ռերիխի սիրած պիրոլ թռչնակը.
** _Սոմա_ - Իր մի նամակում Ելենա Ռերիխն ասում է. "Սոման եթերային մարմին չէ: Սոման նշագեղձերի նուրբ  արտազատումներն են, որոնք կարող են այսպես ասած պաշտպանական ցանց ստեղծել կենտրոնների համար, ...նրանց պաշտպանելու դեպքում կենտրոնների փոխակերպումը կարող է շարունակվել: ...կենտրոնների մեկուսացումը կենտրոնների փոխակերպումն ավելի քիչ վտանգավոր է դարձնում: Չէ՞ որ ձյան տակ էլ ծիլերն ապրում և աճում են: Ավելին. ամենահրաշալի ծիլերն աճում են մաքուր ձյան տակ: Այդպես Սոման որպես փակոց է ծառայում հրդեհից":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*372.* 


Օգտակար է գիտակցել միջմոլորակային կռիվները: Հիվանդ և առողջ մթնոլորտների բախումներն այլ կերպ անվանել չի կարելի: Հոսանքները, որոնք հիշատակեցինք երեկ, իհարկե, պաշտպանում են մոլորակը թունավոր գոլորշիացումներից: Կենդանի արարածների գիտակցությունը շատ է օժանդակում այդ տխուր երևույթներին: Պատկերացնել անգամ չեք կարող այդ արտահոսքերի վտանգը: Միայն տարածության հրի կառավարումը կարող է լիցքաթափում ներմուծել: Բայց պետք է այդ կրակը ներդնել կյանքի մեջ:
Մարդու օրգանիզմի կողքին գտնվող հրի նշանները դիտարկելը բավական չէ: Հարկ է նկատել, թե ինչպես է հուրն ազդում գիտակցության վրա: Այդ տնային փորձերը կտան տեխնիկա, որը խոսքերով ձեռք չես բերի: Հուրը շատ ավելի հաճախ է մոտենում կյանքին, քան կարծում են:



- - - - - - -



*373.* 


Գիտակցության շարժունակությունը բարձրագույն աշխարհի որակ է: Պետք է հասկանալ, թե ինչու արքայական մարմնավորումները կարող են հերթագայվել  կոշկակարների մարմնավորումների հետ առանց նսեմացնելու: Երկրի վրա դժվարությամբ են ընկալում արտաքին ձևերի շարժունակությունը, քանզի ոգու վերելքը չեն պատկերացնում: Շարժունակությունը սովորեցնում է առարկան հասկանալ տարբեր կողմերից, և "Մարդկային ձեռքերով ու ոտքերով" բանաձևը դադարում է վերացականություն լինել: Ուրեմն հասկացեք նաև ընդհանուր տեսարանի անխախտությունը: Ուրեմն փնտրեք նաև դուք: Մի սևեռվեք մեկ որոշման վրա: Եթե թշնամիները փակում են ձեր մի ճանապարհը, դրանով նրանք բաց են թողնում մեկ այլ ճանապարհ:



- - - - - - -



*374.* 


Ուսմունքին հետևողը զրկվում է մարդկանց այդքան հաճելի անգործությունից: Բայց չհետևողը կարմայի լիակատար հեղեղ է ստանում: Դատեք ուրեմն, ո՞վ է ճիշտ ճանապարհ ընտրել: Գործելու դեպքում մի՞թե կարող են անհաջողություններ լինել: Որպես երջանկություն, Ուսմունքը գիտակցության նրբացում է բերում: Որտե՞ղ կարելի է Ուսմունքի հետևանքներին հավասարազոր որևէ ուժ գտնել: Ուրեմն, հոգատարությամբ պահպանեք Մեր Պատգամները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*375.* 


Ո՞րն է ուրեմն յոգի հաջողությունը: Ոչ թե ամբոխը ներգրավելը, ոչ թե բազմությանը փոխակերպելը, բայց յոգի գործերի շուրջ սկսում է նկատվել գիտակից և անգիտակից, կամավոր և ակամա ընդօրինակում: Մարդիկ սկսում են նույն բանն անել: Նույնիսկ թշնամիներն, անիծելով յոգին, գնում են նույն ճանապարհով:
Յոգի գործողությունների շուրջ ինչ-որ հատուկ մթնոլորտ է կուտակվում: Դա իսկական հաջողություն է, երբ ոչ թե փողը, ոչ թե շատերը, այլ անտեսանելի կրակն է վառում մարդկային սրտերը: Բայց ցանկանալով ընդօրինակել, նրանք մտնում են այդ նույն մթնոլորտի մեջ և իրենց վրա դուրս են հանում նույն արարիչ եղյամի կաթիլները: Այդ հաջողությունը դրսից չէ, որ գալիս է, այն ստեղծվում է տարածական մտքի հետ մարդկային ձեռքերի համադրությամբ: Բայց յոգն առաջնալիքն է, տարածական էներգիաների առաջնաընդունիչը: Այդ պատճառով յոգը լուսարձակում է կանչի կրակի պես:
Նա կառուցում է այն, ինչը պետք է կառուցված լինի: Նա շարում է նախանշանակված քարերը, և նույնիսկ թշնամիները, սասանվելով, նրա բերած խոսքն են կրկնում: Յոգը չի քարոզում: Նա հազվադեպ է հանդես գալիս, բայց հանձնարարված գործերն առանձնահատուկ գույնով են աճում: Ուրիշները նույնիսկ չեն էլ ընկալում այդ գործերի ծաղկունքը, քանզի այդ գործերի նպատակը ոչ թե կլանելը, այլ բոցավառելն է:
Ու՞ր է թռչելու կրակի կայծը: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք բոլոր խարույկները տեսնել վառված, և բոլոր ճամփորդներին տեսնել Հրեղեն Յոգի կրակով ջերմացած:
Կրակը լուսավորում է հաջողությամբ, քանզի շողում է ոչ թե իր համար:



- - - - - - -



*376.* 


Ինչպե՞ս ենք Մենք հաշվում հաջողությունը: Հիրավի, գործերն ընթանում են հաջող, քանզի թե բարեկամները և թե թշնամիները հետևում են նրանց: Ստուգեք ընդօրինակումների ցուցակը և ասացեք ձեզ՝ ամեն ինչ մեր կրակից է: Սխալները խեղդվում են ընթացքի կրակներում: Համարձակ կարելի է լողալ, երբ կարգավորված են փարոսների կրակները; երբ վտանգները Աշխարհի Մոր Ծածկոցի նախշերն են հանդիսանում:
Աշխարհի Մայրը չի վախենում Մեծ Խաղից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*377.* 


Հիրավի, մարգարիտի պես պահպանեք Ուսմունքը: Ինչպես օրվա ուրախություն և հոգս վերելքի, բարձր պահեք Պատգամի գիրքը: Բարձր պահեք Ուսմունքն, ինչպես սուրը դետքի ժամին: Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք քամահրանքը սողալ կյանքի Պատգամի շուրջ: Այլ կերպ ինչպե՞ս փոխենք մեր կյանքը: Որտե՞ղ կիրառում գտնենք ոգու արքայությանը, որն ապրում է մեր մեջ:
Հաշվենք անարժան անց կացրած օրերը և կսարսափենք: Հաշվենք Ուսմունքին չտված ժամերը և կողբանք: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք վաճառել Ուսմունքի մեկ ժամը մի պարկ ոսկով: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք հաշտվել տգիտության զգեստի հետ, երբ գեղեցկության թիկնոցն Աշխարհի Մոր նախշերով է զարդարված: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է օրն անց կացնել սովորականի նման, երբ ճանապարհին գանձեր են սփռված: Պետք է ընտելանալ կյանքի արտասովոր դրսևորմանը:
Մետաղներին կարող է ձգել միայն մագնիսը: Եվ ուրեմն պետք է ոգու մագնիսը սնուցել: Առանց սնուցման ոգին չի տեսնի, թե քանի դուռ է բացված:
Ըստ նյութերի փոխանակության օրենքի անհրաժեշտ է տալու և ստանալու հոսանք ստեղծել: Չի կարելի մտածել, որ մեկ անգամ կարդացածն արդեն մնացել է գիտակցության մեջ: Պիտանի չէ այգեպանը, որը միայն մեկ անգա՛մ է այցելել իր այգին: Պետք է հասկանալ նշանները, բայց դրա համար հարկ է այդ նշանները քո՛նը դարձնել: Սեփական գիրքն ավելի մոտ է գտնվում, և սքանչելի է հարգանքի ըմբռնումը, ինչով էլ փոխակերպվում է կյանքը:
Ուսմունքի հոգատարության մասին ցանկություններ ենք հղում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*378.* 


Դոդեկաէդրոնը հաջողվեց ցույց տալ, և դա հեշտ բան չէ: Նշենք կրակի և հոգեկան էներգիայի բոլոր նշանները: Դրանով հաստատենք այդ երկու բարձրագույն հասկացությունների նմանության ըմբռնումը: Ասես թե շոշափելով, գտնենք նուրբ էներգիաների դրսևորումները սովորական կյանքում: Վատն այն է, որ էներգիաների լավագույն դրսևորումնրը ուշադրություն չեն գրավում: Կարելի է հիշել, երբ մարդիկ թե տեսել և թե լսել են շատ նշանակալի բաներ, բայց թաղել են դրանք հնոտիքի մեջ: Ինչպիսի՞ փոխակերպումներ են պետք մարդկային աչքի համար:
Երբ նա տեսնում և զգում է ինքնավառված և չայրող կրակ, նա որոշում է որ դա՝ էլեկտրականությունն է: Երբ նա նվագալարի ձայն է լսում օդի մեջ կամ զանգի ղողանջ առանց զանգակատան, նա սկսում է ինչ-որ մշուշապատ բաներ մտածել ձայնային ալիքների մասին: Երբ նա իր շուրջ տեսնում է գունավոր աստղեր, իհարկե, ճամփա է ընկնում ակնաբույժի մոտ: Երբ տարածության մեջ տեսնում է գոյացումներ, մտածում է ասուպային փոշու մասին: Երբ նա տարածությունից ինչ-որ առարկաներ է ստանում, ընդամենը սկսում է կասկածել հարևանի վրա, դրանից հեռու նրա երևակայությունը չի աշխատում: Բայց համարյա երբեք նա ուշադրություն չի դարձնում իր օրգանիզմում կատարվող երևույթներին: Այնինչ այդ փոքրիկ դիտարկումներից է կազմավորվում մեծ փորձը:
Ամփոփումը չպետք է հուշվի կարգադրությամբ, այլ պետք է անցնի հոգեկան էներգիայյի փոխանցքերով: Կհետևենք դրան:



- - - - - - -



*379.* 


Թաղանթներն ու գեղձերի սոման դեպի հուրը մուտքի հնարավորություն են տալիս, հետևաբար գեղձերի զգայունակությունը բարեբեր է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*380.* 


Ճշմարիտ է ասված, որ առաջին հայտնությունը գալիս է ամպրոպի և վերջինը՝ լռության մեջ: Չի կարելի յուրացնել լռության ձայնն առանց ամպրոպի երևույթի, քանզի դժվար և հոգնեցուցիչ է այն ամպրոպից շատ ավելի: Բայց Գոյությունը՝ լռության մեջ է, և ամպրոպից հետո անխուսափելիորեն գալիս ենք լռությանը: Բայց որտե՞ղ է մութը՝ լույսը ճանաչած աչքի համար: Եվ որտե՞ղ է լռությունն ականջի համար, որը ձայնի ծնունդն է լսել:
Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք Դրոշմամայր Նյութը չհնչել և չշողալ:
Արդեն բավականաչափ հայտնի է, որ գոցված անոթը բացել կարելի է կամ կոտրելով այն, կամ գտնելով նրա նրբագույն ռիթմը: Այդպես էլ նյութի այլ դրսևորումների մեջ այնքա՜ն անհրաժեշտ է ընտելանալ չսպասել փղի քայլվածք ունեցող երևույթներին, բայց լսել թիթեռնիկի թռիչքը: Դրան հեշտ չէ սովորել, քանզի կյանքը լեցուն է մուրճի հարվածներով: Նուրբ էներգիաները կենցաղում ընդունված չեն: Որքան ավելի հեռու ենք գնում, այնքան ավելի կոպտորեն է մարդկությունը կիրառում ցածրագույն ուժերի նվաճումները:
Կյանքի մեջ կարելի է մաքրել նուրբ էներգիաների ըմբռնման լեզվակը, քանզի ապագան նրանց մեջ է:



- - - - - - -



*381.* 


Հատկապես դժվար է նկատել այն, ինչը չի ուղեկցվում սովորական նյարդային ռեակցիաներով: Դա յոգի ինքնատիրապետում է:



- - - - - - -



*382.* 


Կյանքի հոսքը էներգիայի մշտական հավելում է տալիս: Երբ ընդունիչները բաց են, նոր մուտքերին ոչինչ խոչընդոտել չի կարող: Ոչ թե տարիքը, ոչ թե  հիվանդությունը, այլ նախապաշարմունքն է կտրում երջանկության գիծը: Ինքնադժգոհությունը նախապաշարմունքի դուստրն է: Առանց նախապաշարմունքն արմատախիլ անելու անհնար է հրաժարվել դժգոհությունից: Թող երկարատև ձգտումն օգնի արդարացիորեն նայել երևույթներին: Կյանքին ոչ թե հրաժարական, այլ գնահատական է անհրաժեշտ: Երաշխավորությունը պետք է արդարության սրի նման զատի ճշմարիտ վերաբերմունքը:
Հարկավոր է վերընթերցել Ուսմունքի գրքերը, քանզի ամեն օրը նոր առդրում է ցուցում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*383.* 


Ապագա նվաճումների մեջ հատկապես պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել ոգու զարգացման վիճակների հարաբերակցությանը մարմնի վիճակի հետ: Մարմնին դժվար է հասնել ոգու հետևից. երբ ոգին բարձրունք է հասցված, լինում են թախծի նոպաներ: 
Մեկ այլ հանգամանք էլ ոչ պակաս նշանակալի է, ահա թե ինչու խնդրեցի հնարավորինս զուսպ մնալ անձնական անուններ բարձրաձայնելուց: Դիմելով հեռավորության վրա գտնվող մեկին, մարդիկ նրան ծանրություն են պատճառում, եթե նրա ոգին բավականաչափ զգայուն է: Դուք նկատե՞լ եք, թե ինչպես են յոգերը հաճախ փոխում իրենց տեղը և խուսափում են անուններ արտասանելուց: Դա հետևանքն է այն գիտելիքի, թե ինչպիսի ազդեցություն են գործում անունները տարածության մեջ, երբ հղվում են Ուսմունքի որոշ իմացությամբ:
Միայն անհետաձգելի գործերում է պետք կամքն ուղղել դեպի կենդանի արարածները: Նաև պետք է հասկանալ, ոգու զարգացումն արտացոլվում է մարմնի վրա. ծանրաբեռնելով ոգին, մարմնի ռեակցիան ես հրահրում: Պետք է հոգալ ոգով վեր հառնողի մասին, բայց մարդիկ ամենից քիչ հենց դա են չափակցում: Չընդունելով թեթևամտության վնասը, նրանք պատրաստ են  ծանրաբեռնել նրան ամենամանր ցանկություններով:



- - - - - - -



*384.* 


Պետք է սովորել հոգևոր էներգիայի կազմակերպմանը: Տեսեք, թե ուժերի անհամապատասխանությունն ինչպես է խանգարում հետևանքներին: Եթե դրա հետ մեկտեղ դրսևորեք անհամբերություն էլ, ուրեմն կարող եք զրկվել հետևանքներից:



- - - - - - -



*385.* 


Օրհնյալն աշակերտներին ցույց տվեց մի ֆակիրի, որը մեծ վարպետությամբ գնդակ էր նետում: Յուրաքանչյուր հարված հասնում էր նշանակետին, և երկու տղա շտապում էին վերցնել ու հետ բերել գնդակը: Օրհնյալն ասաց. "Այդ մարդը կատարելության է հասել գնդակ տալու գործում: Նետած գնդակը նրան անհապաղ հետ են վերադարձնում: Այդ լինում է տված ամեն բանի հետ, եթե այն կատարյալ է: Հետևաբար սովորեք զոհաբերել, քանզի զոհաբերելու մեջ պետք է արվեստ լինի":
Նաև Օրհնյալը ցույց տվեց մի լուռ մարդու և ասաց. "Ո՞վ կարող է որոշել լռության սահմանը: Ճշմարիտ խոսքը դժվար է գտնել, բայց ավելի դժվար հասանելի է լռության գեղեցկությունը": 
Այդպես Օրհնյալը սովորեցրեց լուռ զոհողությանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*386.* 


Հոգեկան էներգիան վարժեցման կարիք ունի, և դուք տեսնում եք, թե որքան դժվար է այն կիրառել:
Խոսքերով դժվար է սահմանել, թե որտեղ և որքանով աշակերտը կարող է օգտվել Ուսուցչի ուժերից: Միայն նրբին ըմբռնումը կտա ճշմարիտ չափանիշներ: Անհնար է ճշգրտորեն ցույց տալ Ուսուցչի և աշակերտի հարաբերությունների կանոնները, բայց կյանքը բերում է անհրաժեշտ բանաձևերը, թե ինչպես անցնել միևնույն ճանապարհով:



- - - - - - -



*387.* 


Հոգեկան էներգիայի փորձարկումնեի մեջ կան բավական հասանելիներն ու օգտակարները: Մարդկանց և կենդանիների վրա էներգիան վարժեցնելը վտանգավոր է, քանզի հեշտ չէ խուսափել հակադարձ հարվածից: Իսկ եթե պարզվի, որ օբյեկտը սակավուժ է, ուրեմն կարելի է նույնիսկ նրան ստրկացնել: Բայց մնում է գոյի երրորդ խումբը: Փորձի համար առավել ուսուցանելի են բույսերը: Իհարկե, այդ փորձը մի քանի ամիս կտևի, բայց հոգեկան էներգիայի կազմակերպման համար այն լավագույն ցուցմունքները կտա: Վերցրեք նույն տեսակի և մոտավորապես նույն տարիքի մի քանի բույսեր: Տեսակը ճաշակից է կախված, տեղադրեք նրաց բոլորին միևնույն սենյակում և անձամբ հետևեք նրանց, որևէ առավելություն չտալով: Երկու ամիս անց բաժանեք բույսերը երեք խմբի և տեղադրեք նրանց տարբեր սենյակներում:
Առաջին խմբին վերաբերվեք անտարբերությամբ, երկրորդին հղեք ձեր լավագույն կամքը և երորդին ուղարկեք կամք ոչնչացման: Իհարկե, հղումները կատարեք մոտիկ տարածությունից և օգտվեք Մահավանի ռիթմից (տես § 357):
Շատ օգտակար է, որ հղումները լինեն աճող և նվազող ամեն մեկը յոթ օր: Օրը երեք անգամ՝ բավական է առավոտյան, ցերեկը և մայրամուտին: Առավոտյան բույսերը կարելի է ջրել, ավելացնելով ջրին մի պտղունց սոդա: Մայրամուտին պետք է ջրել վալերիանի լուծույթով: Այդպես կարելի է շարունակել ոչ միայն բույսերը փորձարկելով, այլև սեփական անձին վերագրելով ռիթմիկ գործողություններ: Փորձի համար պետք չէ վերցնել թունավոր բույսեր կամ բույսեր շուշանների և ձարխոտերի ընտանիքներից: Այդպես կարելի է ուժեղացնել հոգեկան էներգիայի արտաթորումը:
Իհարկե, հետո կարելի է հետաքրքիր միջոցներով ցույց տալ հոգեկան էներգիայի ազդեցությունը ջրի և օդային հոսանքների վրա: Բայց դրա համար պետք կլինի լարման հաջորդ աստիճանը: Այդպես կարելի է առօրեայում, առանց կենցաղից ընդհատվելու, շատ օգտակար բաներ անել:



- - - - - - -



*388.* 


Քարերը բույսերին չեն զիջում հոգեկան էներգիայի հետ փորձերի ժամանակ: Ռիթմն ավազին ստիպում է դասավորվել տարբեր նախշերով: Հոգեկան էներգիան կարող է նույնպիսի հետևանքներով թրթիռներ իրագործել: Հինավուրց ասացվածքը, որ կամքը սարեր է տեղաշարժում, - կախված է թրթիռներից:

----------

Varzor (12.01.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀՐԵՂԵՆ  ՅՈԳԱՅԻ  ՆՇԱՆՆԵՐԸ"*


*389.* 


Իհարկե, իմպերիլը հոգեկան էներգիայի գլխավոր ավերիչն է: Բայց չպետք է մոռացվեն նաև երեք այլ կազմալուծողներ. վախը, կասկածը և ինքնակարեկցանքը: Երբ հոգեկան էներգիայի տարածքը մեխանիկորեն հիմնվի, այդ ժամանակ ուսուցանելի կլինի տեսնել, թե ինչպես են այդ պղտորողները կասեցնում էներգիայի հոսքը: Հոսանքի այդ շղթան կպահպանեն այնպիսի լարումներ, ինչպիսիք են անձնվիրությունն ու սխրանքը: Վերացական հասկացությունները էներգիաների ճանաչելի և չափելի կենդանի սկզբի ընդունման վկայականը կդառնան:
Պնդում եմ, որ նշված ռիթմով հրահրված կրակները կարող են ոչ միայն բազմապատկվել, այլև օգտակար ծառայություն մատուցել, որպես հոգեկան էներգիայի ամրապնդում: Տարածության կրակը, սրի նման, խոցում է  մթագնողներին:



- - - - - - -



*390.* 


Հրի և հզորության դրսևորումը հաջող է, երբ ցույց է տրված լարման համաչափելիությունը: Հոգեկան էներգիայի, որպես ճանաչելի նյութի հիմնավորումը նոր մտածողություն կտա ամբողջ կյանքում:



- - - - - - -



*391.* 


Վերջերս ձեզ տիբեթյան մետաղադրամ ուղարկեցի*, և այն դրվել էր սեղանի կենտրոնում գրառումների գրքի տակ, որպեսզի հեշտ գտնեք: Բայց ոչ ոք գիրքը չբարձրացրեց: Առավոտյան աղջիկը մետաղադրամը դրեց մի տեսանելի տեղ, բայց մինչև երեկո ոչ ոք այն չտեսավ, մինչև մի նոր հրահանգով այն չվերցրեցիք: Կարմայի հետևանքների հետ հաճախ է նման բան լինում: Առաքումը տրվում է, սակայն այն պետք է վերցնել: Բայց այնքան իրեր կան աչքերի առջև, որ նվերը չնկատված է մնում:
Կարմայի հետևանքը լինում է երկու տեսակի. այն կամ կապված է միայն ժամկետի հետ, կամ էլ կապվածություն ունի անձի հանդեպ: Երբեմն ժամկետային կարման կարելի է փոխակերպել անձնականի, բայց երկու դեպքում էլ Ուսուցչին կշտամբել չի կարելի: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է գիտենալ շրջապատող բոլոր հանգամանքների համակարգը: Վերցնենք օրինակ: Երկու տեսակի կարմաների համար էլ կարելի է կանխատեսել ապագայի պատկերները, բայց եթե արտաքին հանգամանքներն իրենց վրա են վերցնում կարման, դա չի նշանակում, որ տարածության մեջ արդեն ծնվել սկսած ինչ-որ բան կտարրալուծվի: Այն կարող է նոր ձևեր ստանալ, բայց չպետք է ոչնչանա: Այդպես այստեղ էլ լավ կազմակերպված հոգեկան էներգիան կարող է օգնել, պահելով ժամկետային կարման անձի կողքին:
- - - - - - -
* Ուսուցչի կողմից տարածության մեջ նյութական առաքում հղելը մատնացույց է անում նրա առանձնահատուկ մոտիկության աստիճանը ստացողի հանդեպ և միայն քչերը կարող են դրան արժանանալ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*392.* 


Կրակներին տիրապետելը կապված է շատ վտանգների հետ: Հեշտ չէ ի հայտ բերել կրակները, բայց գիտակցելով դրանք, դժվար է հաղթահարել ամենաթափանց տարերքի հատկությունները: Կրակները գիտակցած էությունն արձագանքող է դառնում բոցի կոչին կամ դառնում է հրահունչ: Դրա օրինակը կարելի է տեսնել երեկ տեղի ունեցած երկրաշարժի մեջ: Քույր Ուրուսվատիի սիրտը վտանգավոր երերաց, քանզի երկրաշարժը կրակի հետևանք է: Հիրավի, ամբողջ էությունն է ցնցվում տարբեր որակների կրակի բախումից: Բայց որպես բարեշրջման քայլ կրակի դրսևորումն այնքան կարևոր է, որ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս առանձնահատուկ ուշադրություն դրսևորել այդ տարերքին տիրապետելու ժամանակ: Չէ՞ որ դա տիեզերական հարաբերությունների փորձի նշանակալի մասն է կազմում:
Կրակի ուղին հասանելու ճանապարհն է: Այդ պրոցեսը հարկ է անց կացնել առանց շտապելու, առանց դժգոհության և հանգստի մեջ:  Կարելի է կռահել, որ Մենք կօգնենք, որպեսզի արտաքին հանգամանքները ձեզ չանհանգստացնեն: Բայց պետք չէ հաջողության նշանները որպես սարսափի նշաններ ընկալել: Մարդկությունը սիրում է աղբի մաքրումը որպես ավերում և կառուցման սկիզբը որպես անկարգություն ընկալել: Հետևաբար շրջահայաց եղեք և գործեք առանց շտապելու: Ժամկետները Մենք կնշենք:



- - - - - - -



*393.* 


Չի կարող լինել այնպիսի խոչընդոտ, որը մարդու կամքը չէր կարողանա հաղթահարել: Ասում եմ սա ոչ թե սփոփելու համար, ոչ թե խրախուսելու համար, այլ որպես աներկբայություն: Մարդիկ վաղուց արդեն սրում են իրենց կամքը, բայց չեն հասկանում գիտակցության այն անհրաժեշտ աստիճանը, որը կամքին տալիս է գործելու լիազորություն, և երբ կարելի է ասել՝ ամեն ինչ թույլատրված է:
Ուրեմն ու՞մ կարելի է վստահել ամբողջ հարստությունը: Նրան միայն, ով չի չարաշահի և չի աղավաղի: Նրան, ով կուռ է գիտակցությամբ: Նրան, ով գիտի Ուսմունքը: Որքա՜ն շատերն են պարծենում Ուսմունքի իմացությամբ և սակայն չգիտեն այն: Նրանց ձանձրալի է ծանոթ խոսքեր վերընթերցելը:
Հրեղեն կոչով, ինչպես բազեին երկնքից, պետք է կանչել ըմբռնման սրությանը: Կանչում էին բազեին, և նա հնազանդորեն իջնում էր ձեռքին: Այդպես գիտակցության կրակի վրա կգա իսկական ըմբռնումը: Առանց կրակ մթի միջով չես անցնի: Երևակայու՜մ եք, ի՞նչ մի չլսված խորհուրդ է: Բայց չէ՞ որ կրակները չեք վառում: Չեք զննում նույնիսկ, որտե՛ղ է այն, կրակի աղբյու՛րը: Մի՞թե դուք չէք կրակը գտնողների վրա ծիծաղողները: Չգիտեք այն, որ կրակը գտնում են ոչ թե սեփական անձի, այլ մարդկության համար:
Բայց կրակը գտնողներին ասում եմ՝ ամեն ինչ թույլատրված է: Դուք գիտեք, թե ինչպես անցնել անդունդի վրայով: Վտանգը ձեզ համար ուրախություն է: Ուսմունքի խոսքերի միջև ձեր համար բոցկլտում են հրեղեն նշանները և մարմնավորում են չասվածը:
Թանկ արժե այն, որ կրակը ոչ թե վերացական բան է, այլ հասանելի է աչքին: Կրակը ամենաթողության չափանիշն է: Կրակն ամենավստահության նշանն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*394.* 


Ջանասիրությունն անհրաժեշտ հասկացություն է: Այդպես էլ Վերարքայության ճանաչումն է հազվադեպ որակ:
Մարդկության մառախուղը մեծ է, և մտքերն առաջ մղել կարելի է ամենաանսպասելի միջոցներով, այդ պատճառով ավելի հեշտ է առանձին կտորներից խճանկարը հավաքելը: Պետք չէ ավարտուն ինչ-որ գիծ պահանջել: Նրա մասերը ստեղծվելու են տարբեր տրամադրությունների տակ:
Չի կարելի ստիպել, չի կարելի նույնիսկ համոզել, կարելի է միայն ներդնել, ամրապնդելով զգացմունքները, բայց զգացմունքը ոչ միշտ է այրվում:



- - - - - - -



*395.* 


Բոլոր մարդիկ իրենց շնորհն ունեն: Հակադրություններից կարելի է առանձնահատուկ նշանակության պատկեր ստեղծել:



- - - - - - -



*396.* 


Արևմուտքում շատ են խոսում տարածության վրա միտքը փոխանցելու մասին, բայց այդ գործողությունը կիրառել բացարձակապես չեն կարողանում: Օրինակ, ապացուցելու համար հիմնում են երկու կայաններ, որոնք պետք է աշխատեն միաժամանակ, և հաշվում են տարածության մղոնները, ասես թե մտքի հզորությունը մղոններո՛վ է հաշվվում: Ամենագլխավորն այդ փորձի ժամանակ բաց է թողնվում՝ հիրավի, մտքի հետևանքը:
Դուք գիտեք, որ Իմ պատասխանները տարաժամանակ են գալիս, քանզի ազդեցություն են գործում մագնիսական շատ պայմաններ և մթնոլորտային երևույթներ: Մի՞թե մտքի հետևանքի համար կարող է նշանակություն ունենալ մի քանի րոպեների տարբերությունը: Այնինչ արևմտյան հարցադրումով փորձը չկայացած կհամարվեր:
Մտքի ազդեցության երևույթը բացարձակապես չի նկատվում Արևմուտքի կողմից, որը միայն փաստերի համարակալում է ակնկալում: Բայց գիտական հետազոտությունը կնկատի մտքի տարածման օրենքները կապված ֆիզիկական պայմանների ամբողջության հետ: Մտքի զարգացումը շատ լուծումներ կտա ամենատարբեր ալիքների հետ կապված: Կարելի կլինի նկատել ասես թե մտքի ցատկեր, ճիշտ ինչպես քարն է դիպչում ալիքներին: Այդպես միտքն անսպասելի տեղեր է հասնում: Մտքի այդպիսի տարածումը պատասխանատվություն է դնում մտածողի վրա:
Երբ սովորենք ուրախանալ պատասխանատվության լայնությանը, կգնահատենք նաև մտքի նշանակությունը և կսովորենք ուսումնասիրել նրա օրենքները: Շատ զգայուն մարդիկ հնարավորություն կընձեռնեն արձանագրել մտքի հետևանքները: Այդպես ևս մեկ արժեք դուրս կհանենք քաոսից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*397.* 


Ուսումնասիրելով մտքի փոխանցումը, մարդկությունն ուշադրություն կդարձնի դրան ուղեկցող բոլոր երևույթների վրա, բոլոր դրական և բացասական: Մտքի հետևանքները կտարածվեն երևակայության սահմաններից շատ ու շատ հեռու: Սկզբում մարդիկ կհասկանան, թե հափշտակելով ու ծանրաբեռնելով ուրիշների ուժերը, որքան վնաս են պատճառում մեկմեկու: Մենակյացության նշանակություններից մեկն էր հոգեկան էնեգրիայի պահպանման համար այն թաքցնելը: Մեր լավ աշխատակիցներից մեկն իրեն մահացած հայտարարեց, որպեսզի հեռանա մարդկային տեսադաշտից: Նա ասում էր թեթևացած. "Ասես թե ինձ մոռացել են": Այդ ժամանակ կարելի է դիտարկել, թե ինչպես են կողքովդ թռչում մտքերը, անդեմ տարածական մտքերը չհաշված: Բայց անդեմ մտքերը սովորաբար իրենց մեջ վնաս չեն պարունակում: Չեմ ասում, որ պետք է հրաժարվել անձնական մտքերից, բայց պետք է գիտակցել ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունը:
Երեխաների համար որպես պատասխանատվության դաստիարակման պայման կարող է հանդիսանալ կյանքի խստությունը: Նաև կարող է օգնել մարմինները փոխելու գիտակցությունը: Բայց պայմանական պետականությունն ու կրոնը դաժանորեն խանգարում են այդ պատասխանատվությանը:
Առանց նախախնամությունների դիտարկելով շրջապատը կգաք եզրակացության, որ Մեր մեթոդները տարբերվում են պայմանական օրենքներից: Եթե պետք է կյանք ներդնել վերաբերմունքը կրակի նկատմամբ, ուրեմն դա չի կարելի իրականացնել պայմանական քաղաքականության չափանիշներով: Այնինչ դուք գիտեք, որ սովորականի փոխարինումը "անբնականով" ոչ թե այլանդակում է կյանքերը, այլ գեղցկություն և լայնություն է տալիս նրանց:



- - - - - - -



*398.* 


Ճշմարիտ փոխհարաբերությունը անհատականության բռնկումների և օրենքի անխախտության մեջ տալիս է այն ոսկե ճանապարհը, որը կայծկլտում է յուրաքաքնչյուր լայնացած գիտակցության խորքում: Որքա՜ն անհրաժեշտ դիտարկումներ կարելի է կատարել նույնիսկ առանց նուրբ ապարատների: Մթնոլորտային պայմանների համեմատումը մարդկության վիճակի հետ մի՞թե բանալի չի տա կառավարիչների խելամիտ եզրակացությունների համար: Մի՞թե մագնիսական մրրիկները մատնացույց չեն անի հասարակական որոշումների տարբերությունները: Արևաբծերը, լիալուսինը, մոլորակային մարմինների անցումը և բազում նմանատիպ հզոր պայմաններ ազդում են զգոն օրգանիզմների հիմնական շարժումների վրա: Նույնիսկ բույսերն ու կենդանիներն են արձագանքում տիեզերական երևույթներին: Մի՞թե մարդը, որպես տնօրեն, արժանի չէ ուշադրության:
Նույնիսկ ասուպների ու երկրաշարժերի ազդեցությունն ուսումնասիրված չէ: Ասուպների պարունակության հետազոտության հետ միասին, կարևոր չէ՞ արդյոք ուսումնասիրել ասուպների հետևանքների դրսևորումը բնակչության հոգեկան էներգիայի վրա:
Հետևեք, թե ինչ ազդեցություն են թողնում ստորգետնյա գազերը, որոնք շատ ավելի են, քան ենթադրվում է: Բայց գիտական ոստիկանությունն ուշադրության է արժանացնում միայն ամենակոպիտ ակնհայտ իրադարձությունները, այնինչ առավել կարևոր մասսայական ազդեցությունները դեն են նետվում:
Մարդկության հոգեկան էներգիային հետևելը շատ ավելի կարևոր է, քան խոնավության փոփոխությունների ու շոգի հաշվարկները: Մարդկային հզորությունը հոգատարության կարիք ունի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*399.* 


Մեր Ուսմունքի մեթոդը սովորաբար դատապարտվում է երկու կողմից: Հնության կողմնակիցները չեն կարողանում ներել Մեր ուշադրությունն արևմտյան ժամանակակից գիտության հանդեպ: Արևմուտքի հետևորդները չեն կարողանում ներել հինավուրց Իմաստության երևույթների մեծարումը: Արևմուտքը մոռացել է խորհրդանիշների լեզուն: Երբ Արևմուտքը լսում է երկնային վիշապի մասին, նա ժպտում է: Բայց երբ հիշատակում ենք "սերպենտ սոլարիսը (հրեղեն օձ)", ժպիտն իսկույն քչանում է: Հատկապես, երբ այդ արևային օձը փոխակերպվում է արևահյուսակի օձի (կունդալինի): Եվ հեքիաթը դառնում է ֆիզիոլոգիական փաստ, քանզի երբ արթնանում է արևահյուսակի օձը, այդժամ հասանելի են դառնում երկնքի բոլոր չորս ձևերը: Հինավուրց Իմաստության խորհրդանիշերը հիմնված են Մակրոտիեզերքը՝ միկրոտիեզերքի հետ համեմատելու վրա: Այդ պատճառով ամենավերացական կերպարների մեջ մարդկային օրգանիզմը փնտրեք իր հնարավորություններով:
Արևմուտքում Մենք հանդիպում ենք բազմաթիվ պայմանական արտահայտությունների հետ, բայց դա Մեզ չի վանում նրանց իմաստից: Պետք է միայն վանել նախապաշարմունքը:
Հաճախ Մենք բողոքներ ենք լսում Մեր Ուսմունքի իրական չլինելու մասին: Սովորաբար բողոքում են նրանք, ովքեր Ուսմունքը չեն կիրառում: Մի՞թե փակ դեղամիջոցը կարող է օգնել: Բացի այդ, քչերը կարող են հպարտանալ Ուսմունքի իմացությամբ: Նրանք կամ եզրակացություններ են անում նրա մասին իրենց հնացած մտածողությամբ, կամ էլ կարդում են պատառիկներով, առանց իմաստը համադրելու: Սկզբում պետք է կիրառել Ուսմունքը, հետո նոր միայն դատել: Թեթևամտությունը համաժողովրդական բան է:

*400.* 


Ինչու՞ Ուսմունքի մասին երաշխավությունը սովորաբար գալիս է քաշվելով, ամոթխածաբար: Իհարկե այն պատճառով, որովհետև գոյատևման խնդիրները մարդկությանը չեն մտահոգում: Կյանքի խնդիրները գործածության մեջ չեն մտնում: Արտասովոր երևույթներն ընկալվում են որպես բնության սխալներ: Օրենքների ձևերը շղթայված են փոքրոգությամբ: Կուռքերը կամ հերքումը վերստին մարդուն պահապան են կանգնած: Կյանքի ուսմունքը  գտնվում է կամ կենսաբանության պայմանականության մեջ, կամ հանգցվում է տաճարների խնկով:
Պետք է, ի վերջո, ուշադրություն դարձնել շրջապատի վրա, ընդ որում հատկապես այժմ, երբ տիեզերական ընթացքի առանձնահատուկ լարվածություն կարելի է դիտարկել: Մեր օրգանիզմի զգոն ապարատներն աշխատում են նույնքան լարվածորեն: Լարված մթնոլորտը մարդկանց հրավիրում է հոգատարությամբ և ազնվորեն վերաբերվել տիեզերական ուժերի հանդեպ: Պետք չէ ծիծաղել, երբ ընդհանրապես չգիտեք, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը: Նույն կերպ կարելի է ծիծաղել նաև բարձրագույն մաթեմաթիկայի բանաձևերի վրա, երբ նրանք ձեզ չեն օգնում ընթրիք պատրաստել:
Մենք ժամանակ չենք խնայում այս ծեծված ճշմարտությունների վրա, քանզի մարդկությանը դեպի հոգեկան էներգիան դեմքով շրջելու համար ամեն ինչն է պիտանի: Անիմաստ է պատկերացնել, որ մարդուն պետք է համոզել, որպեսզի նա կիրառի վաղուց իրեն պատկանող հզորությունը: Չէ՞ որ դա վայրենու հոգեբանություն է, որը վախենում է ամենից, ինչը հայտնի չի եղել իր պապին: Բայց և այնպես, տարածական միտքը գործու՛մ է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*401.* 

Ուսմունքը կազմալուծվում է այն անհոգի կրկնելուց, նաև պետք է հասկացություն ունենալ ռիթմի որակի մասին էլ: Իհարկե, ամեն բյուրեղի հիմքում ընկած է ձգողականությունը և զարկերակումը: Բայց զարկերակումը, այլ կերպ ասած ռիթմը, կենդանի սկզբի դրսևորումն է, հետևաբար տվյալ ռիթմը կարող է լինել թե կենդանի, և թե մեռած: Կենդանի ռիթմը, ոգեշնչված գիտակցության դրսևորմամբ, նուրբ էներգիաների համադրության հետևանք կցուցաբերի: Բայց շրթունքների ռիթմը մեռած, իմաստուն լռությունը խախտող թակոց է տալիս, և այդ պատճառով միայն վնաս կհացնի: Զգուշացե՛ք անհոգի պնդումներից: Հիրավի, նրանք քայքայում են ոգու ամենաթանկարժեք քարերը: Եթե գործողությունը հիմնված է միայն վախի կամ շահի վրա, ուրեմն նույնիսկ կմախքը կարող է ավելի օգտակար ռիթմ թխկթխկացնել: Հակառակ դեպքում զորքի թմբկահարն էլ հաջող ռիթմիստ կհամարվեր:
Կարելի՞ է արդյոք կրակներ սպասել իր կերակրաբաժինը սպասող շան պոչի թակոցից: Հիշեցեք սա, երբ զբաղվում եք նրբագույն էներգիաներով, երբ մտադիր եք կյանքի կոչել և առնչվել կրակի ակնհայտությանը:
Երբ անվանակոչեցի ձեր համար տարածական կրակի ռիթմերը, իհարկե, ենթադրում էի հավելել հոգևոր գիտակցությունը և ձգտումն առանց ցածր մղումների: Վաղուց ասված է երկու կրակների մասին՝ արարիչ կրակի և ոչնչացնող կրակի: Եթե առաջինը շողում և ջերմացնում է, և վեր է բարձրացնում, - երկրորդն այրում և մոխրացնում է: Բայց Ես ուղղորդել եմ ձեզ միայն դեպի արարիչ կրակը: Դուք տեսաք ձեր փորձով, թե ինչպես է հնարավոր կրակի մոտենալը, և նույնիսկ օրվա լույսը չէր խանգարում տարածական լրաբերներին: Եվ աստղերն էլ սկսեցին շրջապատվել նշաններով:  Պետք է պահպանել այդ հրեղեն նշանները և սովորել հավաքել գիտակցության լավագույն առաքումները: Ոչ թե բռունցքի հարվածը, ոչ թե  սպառնալիքը, այլ թեթևաթռիչ համբարձումն է տանում դեպի Դարպասները: Զգուշացեք առօրեական անհոգիությունից:



- - - - - - -



*402.* 


Նաև մեկ թշնամի է սպառնում Ուսմունքին՝ անվստահությունը: Այն խափանում է ամենապետքական և մոտիկ նվաճումները: Զարմանալի է, թե մարդիկ որքա՜ն չեն կարողանում վարվել իրենց համար ամեն նորի հետ: Այնքան թույլ է ինքնահարգանքը և այնքան աղքատ է երևակայությունը, որ մարդիկ սովորաբար վախենում են նույնիսկ հնարավոր համարել իրենց կենցաղից դուրս ինչ-որ բան: Դիտարկելու փոխարեն ավելի հեշտ է հերքելը: Կործանվելու՛ եք, ամեն ինչ հերքողնե՛ր: Առանց ձեր սուղ մտածողության արևն ավելի վառ կշողա, վեր կհառնի գիտելիքի պատվարը:
Որքա՜ն վիրավորական է տեսնել փոքրամիտ, գորշ անվստահությունն առանց նկրտելու նշանի: Թափթփուկների հողի վրա է բնավորվում անվստահությունը: Մենք միշտ պնդում ենք փորձով ճանաչելու վրա: Մենք ասում ենք, թե որքան դանդաղ են կուտակվում միջոցներն ու հետևանքները: Բայց մենք թույլ չենք տալիս, որպեսզի մտածող մարդը դեն նետի ճանաչման հնարավորությունները: Քանի՜ անգամներ է ինչ-որ մեկը ճանաչողությունը կախման մեջ դրել նյութական պարգևներից:  Մինչև յոթ տարեկան փոքրիկ երեխաները նույն կերպ են վարվում:
Կարելի է դիտել, թե ինչպես երբեմն մարդ, առընչվելով Ուսմունքին, սքանչելի հնարավորություններ է նվաճում, բայց շարունակում է երազել չնչին պարգևների մասին:
Ուսմունքը պահենք մեր ձեռքին որպես գոյության մեծագու՛յն ուրախությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*403.* 


Գլխավորը, մի ասացեք նորեկներին, որ Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքը հեշտ է: Հիրավի, հեշտ չէ այն: Շատ լարվածություն և վտանգներ կան նրանում: Հեշտությամբ ու քաղցրությամբ ոչ ոքի պետք չէ մոլորեցնել: Կրակներին տիրապետումը դանդաղորեն է կուտակվում: Ամեն վաղաժամ շտապողականություն սպառնում է հրդեհով: Ամենաբարձր տիրապետումն ամենացածրը կդառնա հաջորդի առջև:
Դուք գիտեք, թե որքան դժվար է տեսնել _Փոխատը,_ ինչպիսի բազմամյա կուտակումներ են պահանջվում այդ էներգիան ակնհայտելու համար: Բայց ինչ կասի թույլ ոգին, եթե իմանա, որ Փոխատի հետևում է գտնվում _Պարափոխատը,_ որին սնուցում է _Պանփոխատը*_: Այդ էներգիաները ուրախությամբ և սիրով կարող են լցնել միայն ուժեղ գիտակցություններին:
Շատ չեն այդ վստահելի շինարարները, որոնք տարածական մտքերն անձնվիրաբար ընդունում են իրենց սրտի թասի մեջ: Նրանք չեն վախենում այրվել հեռավոր աշխարհների կրակներում: Նրանք չեն դժվարանում կրել շրջապատող անկատարելության թախիծը: Նրանց են մոտենում բազմապայծառ կրակներ և տարածական գիտակցության կայծերը զրույցներ են վարում նրանց հետ, լուռ բռնկելով մտքերը և պատասխանելով հարցերին: Թեթև չէ Երանության հովանին, բայց դա է մուտքը բարձրագույն Ապարանքի**:
Շատ հինավուրց Ուսմունքներում տրվում է կառույցի հանձնարարման խորհրդանիշի անունը: Պետք է այն բառացիորեն հասկանալ: Հրեղեն յոգի կողքին միշտ կառուցվածքներ կգտնեք: Ստեղծագործելու դժվարությունն ինքը աստիճան  կդառնա  անկատարելությունը  հաղթահարելու համար: Հեշտ չեն Լույսի դրսևորումները, բայց փոխարենը տարածական կրակը հեռավոր աշխարհներ է լուսավորում:
Մի մոտեցրեք ձեզ թույլերին, նրանք չեն կարողանա պահել գանձը: Ավելի լավ է վստահել քչերին: Նրանք ճշմարիտ շարժման որոշում կընդունեն: Նրանք կսիրեն դժվարինը և չեն դավաճանի:

- - - - - - -
*** Եթե Ուսմունքում _Փոխատը՝_ Լուսատու Նյութի հետ կապված հրեղեն տարածական էներգիայի դրսևորումներից մեկն է, ամենագո կրակը և բոլոր էլեկտրական դրսևորումների հիմքը, ուրեմն _Պարափոխատը՝_ նախասկզբնական հրեղեն էներգիան է նրա բարձրագույն տիեզերական տեսանկյունում: Իսկ Պանփոխատը՝ հրեղեն էներգիայի Աստվածային Հիմքն է նրա բարձրագույն չդրսևորված վիճակում, քանզի "պան" նշանակում է "ամեն ինչ (Ե.Ռ.): 
**** Երկրի մարդկության համար դա Հրեղեն Աշխարհն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*404.* 


Արևմուտքում հայտնվել են բազմաթիվ յոգեր, ակնածուներ, հիպնոսիչներ, թաքնագետներ, որոնք պտտվում են կամքի դրսևորումների շուրջ: Սքանչելի կերպով բազմապատկելով իրենց փողը, նրանք մատչելի գնով սովորեցնում են ցանկացած մեկին, թե ինչպես բարելավել նյութական պայմանները, ինչպես տրամադրել մարդկանց դեպի իրենց, ինչպես ազդեցություն ձեռք բերել հասարակության մեջ, ինչպես վարել գործերը, ինչպես թելադրել բազմաթիվ հրամաններ և ինչպես կյանքը գունազարդված այգի դարձնել: Զարգացնելով կամքը, այդ ուսուցիչներից ոմանք ասես թե ընթանում են ճշմարիտ ուղիով, բայց նրանք մատնացույց չեն անում այդ ճամփորդության նպատակը և դրանով ծառայում են ընդամենը կյանքի այլանդակ պայմանների վատթարացմանը:
Մի՞թե իսկական սարսափ չէ հնամենի նախախնամությունները զարգացնելու վրա աշխատող ուժեղ կամքը: Որքա՜ն լարում հարկ կլինի ծախսել այդ նեո-թաքնագետների վրա, որպեսզի վերացվի նրանց հոգևոր այլասերության տված վնասները: Հաթհա Յոգայի կեղծարարները դեռ ամենափոքր վնասատուները կլինեն:
Ուսմունքը, նախ և առաջ, չի վաճառվում՝ դա հինավուրց օրենք է: Ուսմունքը կատարելագործման նպատակ պետք է տա, հակառակ դեպքում այն զուրկ է ապագայից: Ուսմունքը շրջանցում է անձնական հարմարավետությունը, հակառակ դեպքում այն եսասիրություն կլինի: Ուսմունքը նախատեսում է ապրելակերպի զարդարումը, հակառակ դեպքում այն կխեղդվի այլանդակության մեջ: Ուսմունքը միշտ անձնանվեր է, քանզի այն գիտի, որ կա Ընդհանուր Բարիք: Ուսմունքը մեծարում է իմացությունը, հակառակ դեպքում այն մթություն է: Ուսմունքի դրսևորումը կյանքում տեղի է ունենում ոչ թե մտացածին արարողությունների շրջապատում, այլ ըստ փորձի հիմնավորման: Համարում եմ, որ Ուսմունքն իր ուղին վերապրուկների կճեպներից դուրս է անցնում:
Ուրախությունն առանձնահատուկ իմաստություն է:  



- - - - - - -



*405.* 


Հրաշքներից պետք է խուսափել, քանզի հոգեկան էներգիայի ներդրումը մաքրված խոհամտության բարձրագույն դրսևորումը կդառնա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*406.* 


Խորհեք այն մասին, թե ի՞նչ է վտանգը: Այդպես կոչված վտանգը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան վախ մեր ընթացիկ վիճակի համար: Իսկ եթե գիտենք, որ ամեն վիճակ արարվում է գիտակցության կողմից, որն անքակտելի է, ուրեմն մարմնական վախ լինել ուղղակի չի կարող: Վտանգը, որի մասին այդքան ընդունված է նախազգուշացնել, կտարրալուծվի գիտակցությամբ: Այդ պատճառով գիտակցության աճն ամենաէական հիմնավորումն է առաջ ընթանալու համար: Վտանգների փոխարեն կմնան խոչընդոտներ, բայց նրանք ընդամենն էներգիայի զարգացման միջոցներ կլինեն: Եթե սարը բացարձակապես հարթ լինի, ուրեմն նրա գագաթին դուք չեք հասնի: Օրհնա՛լ են քարերը, որոնք պատառոտում եմ մեր կոշիկները վերելքի ժամանակ: Ուրեմն համոզվե՛ք, որ վտանգները բացակայում են:
Ամեն փոփոխություն իրավիճակի մեջ գիտակցության պայթյուն կլինի, բայց պայթյուններից է կազմվում Տիեզերական զարկերակումը: Աղքատ է գիտակցությունը, եթե չի տիրապետում անցումնային վիճակների: Մեր Վահանն անխոցելիությունն է: Վախի ամեն բիծ նշանակետ է թշնամու նետի  համար: Բայց, լվանալով այդ ամոթալի բծերը, անխորտակելի կդառնանք, ինչպես հեռավոր աշխարհների մարմինները:
Հրեղեն Հոգու զարգացումը մտածողության վահանը կդառնա: Ամենաթափանց կրակը, այն գիտակցելու դեպքում, ամենամաքուր ուժ է տալիս և լիացնում է վերանորոգման աղբյուրը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*407.* 


Մի տրվեք տխրության մտքին: Այդ մտքերը հաղթողի սրի վրայի ժանգի են նման: Չի կարող լինել տխրություն այնտեղ, որտեղ մոտ է կյանքի արարման հնոցը: Կարդացեք Պուրանները մեռած լեզվով, և Իմաստության գիրքը գերեզմանոց կթվա: Բայց, որտեղ հուրն է, այնտեղ թախիծ չի լինի:
Տարածության կյանքին հետևելը սեփական անձն առաջնորդել է, հաղորդակցել է Տիեզերքի կյանքին: Մարդու կյանքը չի կարող կտրվել հոգեկան էներգիայի օրենքներից: Ուրեմն առավել անհեթեթ է խեղդել սեփական գիտակցությունը: Մեկ օր նույնիսկ դժվար է ապրել առանց ջուր, նույնքան դժվար է մեր գիտակցության համար գոյատևել առանց հեռավոր աշխարհներից լուսավորվելու: Ինչպես ուտելիքին, ինչպես խմելիքին, կարելի է ընտելանալ նաև մեծ կյանքի մասին մտածողությանը:
Փորձի վրա հիմնված Ուսմունքն ամեն մտածող մարդու կիրառման ուրախություն է տալիս: Չնսեմացնենք ուրեմն այն, ինչն անսահմանելի մեծ է և մոտ գիտակցության շարժունությանը: Նախամտածված սահմանների մեջ չամփոփենք այն, ինչը գալիս է որպես Աշխարհի Մոր շնչառություն: Ասենք, թե որքան ուրախալի է առանց կեղծ ճանապարհի մասին վախի ծառայել վերանորոգմանը: Սկսելով ամենաակնհայտից և ամենաշոշափելիից, հետևելով աներկբա օրենքներին, լավագույն հոգատարություն գործադրենք կյանքի Ուսմունքի վերաբերյալ:
Չի անցնի մեկ օր, մեկ ժամ, որ մասնակցություն չունենանք Ուսմունքը կիրառելու գործին: Պահպանեք Յոգան ինչպես Լույսի ճանապարհ, ինչպես շռայլ են լուսապսակի կայծերը:
Չկտրենք մեր կապը, այլ շարունակենք: Ինչպես արևը չի հոգնում, այնպես էլ Հու՛րը չի հանգչի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*408.* 


Գրավվելով նրա անշարժությամբ, երեք մուկ մոտեցան մենակյացին: Մկներից ամեն մեկին նա ասաց. 
"Դու բնավորվել ես ալյուրի մեջ, չնայած պաշարներդ հերիք են քո ամբողջ ցեղի համար, բայց դրանից դու ավելի բարի չդարձար":
"Դու որպես բնակավայր ես ընտրել գրքերը և ոչ քիչ գրքեր ես կրծոտել, բայց ավելի կրթված չդարձար":
"Դու տեղավորվել ես սրբազան իրերի մեջ, բայց ավելի վեհ չդարձար":
"Հիրավի, մկներ, դուք կարող եք մարդ դառնալ: Ճիշտ ինչպես մարդիկ, դուք էլ ապականում եք ձեզ տրված գանձերը":
Երեք առյուծ եկան մենակյացի մոտ: Նա ասաց ամեն մեկին.
"Դու հենց նոր սպանեցիր ճամփորդին, որն ընտանիքի գիրկն էր շտապում":
"Դու գողացար ծեր կնոջ միակ ոչխարին":
"Դու ոչնչացրեցիր կարևոր լրաբերի ձիուն":
"Առյուծներ, դուք կարող եք մարդ դառնալ: Հագեք ձեր սարսափելի բաշերը և սկսեք պատերազմել:
Չզարմանաք, որ մարդիկ ավելի դաժան կգտնվեն, քան դուք":
Երեք աղավնի եկան մենակյացի մոտ: Ամեն մեկին նա ասաց. 
"Դու կտցեցիր ուրիշի սերմը և դա քոնը համարեցիր":
"Դու հողից հանեցիր բուժիչ բույսը և քեզ սուրբ թռչուն ես համարում":
"Դու կպել ես օտար տաճարի և հանուն սնոտիապաշտության ստիպում ես քեզ կերակրել":
"Հիրավի, աղավնիներ, ժամանակն է մարդ դառնալ: Սնահավատությունն ու բարեպաշտությունը ձեզ փառավոր կկերակրեն":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*409.* 


Ուսուցիչը ձեզ չի նպատակադրում ջախջախել արատները, բայց ցածրագույն արարածների օրինակների հետ համեմատությունները կարող են օգնել պարզամիտներին: Հիրավի, շատ կենդանիներ մարդկանցից ավելի շատ են զգում հոգեկան էներգիան:
Մարդիկ հպարտանում են իրենց դատողությամբ, բայց ինչու՞ այդ դատողությունը խոչընդոտ չի դառնում նրանց զզվելի գործողություններին:



- - - - - - -



*410.*


Գլխավորը, պետք է նվաճել անսպասելի շրջանակներ: Խելոք չէ, շրջանցելով պալատները, սահմանափակվել միայն խրճիթներով: Նեղմտություն կլիներ, մոռանալով խրճիթների մասին, պինդ նստել պալատներում: Մի՛ սահմանափակեք ձեզ:



- - - - - - -



*411.* 


Ամեն էջ պահպանում է մարդու բարեկեցությունը: Վառեք անսահմանափակ իմացության լույսերը: Յուրաքանչյուր քար պատրաստ է պահպանել մարդու անվտանգությունը: Արիաբար նկրտելու գիտակցությու՛ն գտեք:



- - - - - - -



*412.* 


Գնահատում եմ ձեր ամեն լավ  տրամադրություն: Կառուցել կարելի է բարի քարերից: Ուսուցիչն ուրախ է, երբ կարող է տալ մի նոր իրավիճակ: Միայն պետք է հիշել, որ սկիզբը երբեմն նման է լինում խառնաշփոթի: Մարդիկ այնքա՜ն քիչ են տարբերում երջանկության նախանշանները դժբախտությունից, հաջողությունն անհաջողությունից, ուրախությունը դառնությունից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*413.* 


Ուսուցչի տեղը սեղանի լավագույն  անկյունում՝ սնահավատություն չէ: Ճաշկերույթի ժամին այդ տեղը հրավիրվածինն է: Նա կարող է ներս մտնել ցանկացած պահի, և ցույց կտան, որ սպասում էին Նրան: Սպասման և պատրաստակամության այդ մշտական նշանն ասես կոչ լինի բաց լուսամուտից: Կառուցումների և կռիվների մեջ ժամանակ թողնենք ակնթարթային ժպիտի համար:
Ուսմունքը պարուրաձև է զարգանում, ինչպես նաև գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչ: Օրհնյալ ենք նրանք, ովքեր հասկացել են պարուրաձև կրակի հերթագայությունը: Հները կրակի վերջը պատկերել են որպես տափակ պարույր: Այդ տարերքը հատկապես վառ է արտահայտում շարժման սկիզբը: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք պնդել, որ զբաղվում եք Հրեղեն Յոգայով, եթե չեք ճանաչել ներքին կրակի գոնե սկիզբը: Մաքուր նկրտումը կտա կրակի կայծերը: Պետք է նկատել այդ սկիզբները և նրանց ուղեկցող պայմանները: Դրա համար իսկական դիտողականություն է պետք զարգացնել: Հեշտ չէ դիտողականություն ձեռք բերելը: Այդ երևույթներին օժանդակող պայմանները շատ անհատական են. ցուրտ կամ ջերմություն, ձայն կամ լռություն, լույս կամ մութ: Նույնիսկ այդպիսի հակապատկերներն էլ  ի հայտ են բերում միանման հետևանքներ:
Պետք է նկատել բազմաթիվ պայմաններ: Եթե կրակին հասած անձիք գրի առնեին իրենց դիտարկումները, մեծ օգնություն կցուցաբերեին շատ սկսնակների: Ընդհանուր աշխատանքը պահանջում է,  նախ և առաջ, անհատականության պահպանումը: Եվ երբ բոլոր միջոցները, թվում է, թե գտնված են, հենց այդ ժամանակ կարող է մոտ լինել ամենահասարակը: Զարմանալ կարելի է, թե ինչպիսի անսպասելի մանրամասնություններ են երբեմն վառում կրակը: Մի պայման անփոփոխ է՝ զգոնություն ցնցումների հանդեպ, ինչպես նաև ողնաշարի չկորացած վիճակ: Թեև խրոնիկական ծռության դեպքում կարող է օգնել մուշկը: Մուշկի ընդունումն ազդում է ֆոսֆորի վրա, որը վերականգնում է կրակի խախտված ընթացքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*414.* 


Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքը կարիք ունի մշտական այրման: Երբեմն կարիք կա հանգստանալ դրսևորումներից, բայց ներքին կրակն անմար է: Անշեջ լինելու խորհրդանիշը, որպես ճանաչողության աստիճան, ցույց է տրված բազում Ուսմունքներում: Պետք է ընտելանալ մշտական կրակի երևույթին: Դրսից տրված ցուցմունքը ճշմարիտ խթանիչ ուժ չի կարող լինել: Ինչպես խարույկ վառվում է մեր կրակը, և արժանապատիվ չէ նրան խանգարել: Կրակների այրումը բազմաթիվ փոքր մանրամասներ և հրապուրիչ փորձեր կբերի: Ուսմունքը կարող է նախատեսել ուղղությունը, բայց չպետք է շղթայի նրան մեռած ծիսակատարություններով: Նկատեք, որ երբ ծեսերը դառնում էին անիմաստ բարդ և մեռած, ամենանշանակալի գաղտներգություններն անգամ սկսում էին անկում ապրել: Ուսմունքը պետք է ապրի նույնքան ազատ, որքան տարածության կրակը:



- - - - - - -



*415.* 


Ճկունացրեք, կատարելագործեք ձեր աշխատակիցներին: Մարդկային աշխատանքի համար ամենավտանգավորը լճացումն է: Մեծ գիտակցություն է անհրաժեշտ գործողության ռիթմը պահպանելու համար: Երբ գալիս է գործելու ժամը, մարդիկ սովորաբար տրվում են կողմնակի մտքերի և արդյունքում վագրի որսի ժամանակ ճնճղուկի նետ են արձակում: Դա ոչ միայն աննպատակահարմարություն է, այլև ուշադրության շեղում: Իրեն ուշադրությանից զրկած մարդն արդյո՞ք ավելի ցածր չէ, քան կենդանին:
Ոգեպես անշարժ արարածը Արքատ դառնալ չի կարող: Ուսուցիչը ձեզ երբեմն ասում է հանգստի անհրաժեշտության մասին, բայց երբեք ասված չի եղել, որ հանգիստը հոգևոր մահվան է նման: Չի լսում և չի տեսնում նա, ով իրեն  սահմանափակել է:
Մեզ ասում են անշարժ Արքատների մասին, Բայց այդ անշարժությունը միայն արտաքին է: Շատերը հաճելի տրամադրության մեջ են ընկնում, երբ գտնում են իրենց կողմից արդարացված անշարժության պատճառը: Բայց գործելու կոչը բացարձակապես փչացնում է նրանց գիտակցությունը: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք այդպիսի մարդկանց մոտ թողնել կրակի տարերքին, որն իր բնույթով միայն արդեն զգուշավորություն է պահանջում: Հուրը՝ դա _"սկերցո"_ է և _"ֆուգա"_:  _"Անդանտեն"_  կարող է վերաբերվել միայն հանգած ածուխներին: Իհարկե, հրի տարբեր ալիքները համահունչ են տարբեր ռիթմերին, բայց Հրեղեն յոգն անբան լինել չի կարող:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*416.* 


Ամեն մի ժամանակաշրջան համապատասխան Ուսմունք է ընտրում: Երբ գալիս է այդ ժամը, բոլոր նախորդ Ուսմունքները կատարելապես խեղված տեսք են ստանում: Մարդկությունն ինքը փորձում է ընդունել հայրերի մեծարման ամենաանմիտ նվաստացումները: Բայց Ուսմունքի ամեն փուլ նախորդները չի բացառում: Այդ հանգամանքի վրա քիչ ուշադրություն է դարձվում, քանզի յուրաքանչյուր Ուսմունքի ծառայողներն իրենց բարեկեցությունը կառուցում են նախկին Ուսմունքները հերքելու վրա: Բայց հեշտ է ապացուցել անընդմեջությունը նրա, ինչը մարդիկ կրոն են անվանում: Այդ անընդմեջության մեջ զգացվում է միևնույն էներգիայի մեկ հոսքը միայն: Անվանելով այն հոգեկան էներգիա, խոսում ենք Հելլենների նույն Սոֆիայի կամ Հնդիկների Սարասվատիի մասին: Քրիստոնյաների Սուրբ Ոգին դրսևորում է հոգեկան էներգիայի նույն նախանշաններն, ինչպես և Իսրայելի ստեղծարար Ադոնայն ու արևային ուժով լի Միհրը: Իհարկե, ոչ ոք չի կասկածում, որ Զառատուժտրայի հուրը տարածության կրակն է, որը դուք ուսումնասիրում եք:
Հոգեկան էներգիան հուրը կապում է_ Նյութական Դրոշմամոր*_ հետ, և Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան էներգիայի կիրառման ժամանակակից դրսևորում, հոսանք, որը մեզ է մոտենում _Սաթիա Յուգայի**_  հետ միասին: Դա ոչ թե քնած հնարավորության կատարելագործում է, այլ պայծառացում է ժամանակի մեջ: Այդ պատճառով եմ ասում՝ Ուսմունքը վճարի դիմաց չի տրվում, այն չի պարտադրվում, այն նշանավորում է Նոր Դարաշրջանը: Եվ չընդունելը կամ հերքելը ձեր գործն է, բայց տեղեկացնելն անխուսափելի է:
Այդ Դարաշրջանը կարելի է հասկանալ արդարացիորեն կամ խեղաթյուրված, բայց նրա մոտենալն անկասկած է: Կարելի է ակնթարթորեն ավերել դարերով կուտակածը, բայց խելագարությունից միայն խելագարություն է ծնվում: Եվ խելակորույս չե՞ն արդյոք նրանք, որոնք փորձում են գոյատևել առանց միտք, քանզի այդ ո՞ր միտքն է, որ հոգեկան էներգիայով չի սնվում: Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի որոնումներ ձեռնարկել անգիտակցության մթի մեջ, եթե հեշտորեն կարելի է վառել անմար կրակը և գործի անցնել լիակատար գիտակցությամբ:


- - - - - - -
_*Նյութական Դրոշմամայր_ -  Առաջնային Նյութը:
_** Սաթիա Յուգա_ -  Ոսկե Դարաշրջան:

----------

Varzor (02.02.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀՐԵՂԵՆ  ՅՈԳԱՅԻ  ՆՇԱՆՆԵՐԸ"*


*417.* 


Քավատարների մասին ուսմունքը կիրառում ունի գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչում: Հիրավի, ինչպես կարելի է ազդել և մոտենալ տերովբեների միջոցով, այնպես էլ գիտակցաբար կարելի է սեփական անձի վրա ընդունել օտար կարման: Փոքր փորձերի ժամանակ նույնիսկ կնկատեք, թե ինչպես կարելի է վերցնել ուրիշի ցավը, երբ խոսքը ներվերի շրջանի մասին է: Ճիշտ նույնպես սեփական անձի վրա կարելի է ընդունել օտար կարմայի հետևանքները: Կարելի է, ի վերջո, ընդունել կոլեկտիվի կարման: Այնպես որ Քավատար անվանումը սնահավատություն չէ: Պետք է միայն դրա հետ մեկտեղ հասկանալ այդ անունը կրելու նպատակահարմարությունը:
Կարման ամենաբարդ երևույթն է: Գործողության պատահականությունից մինչև մղումների հիմքերն ամեն ինչ բազմակերպ է և բազմագույն: Պետք է հստակորեն գնահատել, թե երբ է նպատակահարմար և օգտակար միջամտել օտար կարմային: Բայց կարելի է պատկերացնել, թե երբ անձնանվեր և օգտակար միջամտության հնարավորություն կընձեռնվի ուրիշի ճակատագրին խառնվելու համար: Միջամտության նպատակահարմարության մասին կարելի է դատել ըստ կրակների: Կրակները՝ որոշում ընդունելու համար լավագույն ցուցանիշներն են, նրանց մեջ ներքին գիտակցությունը զուգակցվում է տարածականի հետ, և շրջապատող պայմանների ներքո ոչինչ այնպիսի կենսականություն չի տալիս, ինչպես կրակների բազմագույն նշաձողերը: Տեսեք, թե ինչպես իրականություն են դառնում Քավատարների և տարածական կրակի մասին վերացական հասկացություննե՛րը:



- - - - - - -



*418.* 


Ուսմունքը կյանքը չի շրջանցում: Ուսուցիչը գալիս է դրսից: Գործընկերների ոգու տարբեր հատկություններին օգնելու համար Մենք տարբեր չափանիշներ ենք գործադրում: Բոլոր հիվանդությունների համար չի կարելի մեկ դեղամիջոց կիրառել: Մի թարախապալարի պատճառով լավ դրսևորված արժեքները դեն չենք նետի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*419.* 


Տերովբեի մասին մենք գիտենք: Գիտենք, որ տերովբեն կարող է լինել աստրալ և նյութական: Աստրալ աշխարհը նյութականից ավելի բարձր է և աստրալ տերովբեն էլ ավելի բարձր է նյութականից: Ասրալ տերովբե ունենալ կարող են միայն շատ զարգացած արարածները: Նյութական տերովբեները կարող են ծառայել յուրաքանչյուր գիտակից ոգու: Տերովբեն իրենից այսպես ասած կոնկրետ երևույթի մոդելն է ներկայացնում: Ըստ նավի մոդելի ծովագնացն ավելի հեշտորեն է դատում նավի վրա կատարվելիք իրադարձության մասին: Նայելով պատկերին, մարդիկ ասես թե առնչվում են բացակայողի հետ: Ամենախղճուկ հմայուհին անգամ նախ և առաջ նկար կամ անձին պատկանող իր է պահանջում: Այդ իրերն ուղղորդում են հմայիչի հոգեկան էներգիան և օգնում են բազմապատկել ազդեցությունը, որպես փարոս կամ ճանապարհի ուղենիշ:
Նյութական տերովբեների դեպքում ամեն դեպքի համար պետք է հատուկ պատկեր ունենալ: Բայց աստրալ տերովբեն առավելություն ունի նրանում, որ մեկն է և տեսանելիություն է ընդունում ըստ անհրաժեշտության: Այդ պատճառով այն ասես թե ուղեցույց նշան է հանդիսանում, կախված գիտակցության ձեռքբերումներից: Աստրալ տերովբեն հոգեկան էներգիայի բյուրեղ է, ինչպես նյութականն արդյունք է նյութական նկտրման: Գլխավոր գործողությունն ի կատար է ածվում տերովբեն պատրաստելու պահին, քանզի հենց այդ ժամանակ է հոգեկան էներգիան առավել լարված: Նախընտրելով աստրալ տերովբեն, կարելի է նշել նյութականը պատրաստելու տեխնիկան:



- - - - - - -



*420.* 


Նյութական տերովբեն պատրաստվում է քանդակապատկերի կամ ցանկացած առարկայի տեսքով, ինչին առնչվել է հմայանքի ենթակա անձին պատկանող որևէ բան: Հաճախ տիրոջ մահից հետո տերովբեն դրվում էր դամբարանում, ինչպես հին Եգիպտոսում և Մայաների կոթողներում, ինչպես նաև Էտրուսկների գերեզմաններում: Կամ, եթե թաղման ավանդույթը պահանջում էր այրել մարմինը, տերովբեն նույնպես տեղ էր գտնում կրակի մեջ:
Իսրայելի տաճարում կար տերովբե՝ ընդհանուր բոլոր դեպքերի համար, բայց ամեն հմայանքի ժամանակ տերովբեի տակ դնում էին հմայվող անձին պատկանող ինչ-որ բան: Այդպես տարբեր երկրներոով ցրիվ են եկած բազմաթիվ տերովբեներ, և նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրն իր վրա է շերտավորել բազում հոգեկան առաքումներ: Հոգեկան էներգիայի այդ շերտավորումներով հետաքրքիր է դիտարկել այդպիսի էներգիայի կենսունակությունը: Իրոք կարելի է տեսնել, որ տերովբեները պահպանում են հազարամյակների ուժը; ինչպես սերմն է ապրում, բացահայտելով անվերջ իր ուժը:
Հոգեկան էներգիայի հետ փորձերում շատ կարևոր են նրա չլուծվողականության և անոչնչանալիության փորձերը: Տերովբեն դրա լավագույն ապացույցն է տալիս, եթե դրա հետ մեկտեղ կարելի է պայծառատեսություն կիրառել:
Ապագայի համար կարելի է ընդունել անվնաս տերովբե սարքելու փորձը, միացնելով դրան երկարաժամկետ հրամանը: Տերովբեն լուր կտանի կամ կոնկրետ անձի, կամ նրան, ով այդ լուրը հանձն կառնի իր վրա: Այդ դեպքում պետք է պահպանված լինեն երկու պայման: Պետք է գիտենալ, որ տերովբեն երկար է պատրաստվում, ինչպես նաև, որ նրա ազդեցությունը կարող է ակնթարթային լինել: Տերովբեների և դյութված առարկաների ուսունքը գալիս է հեռավոր հնից, երբ Ատլանտները ճանաչում էին հոգեկան էներգիան:
Ինչպե՞ս պատրաստել տերովբե: Պետք է գտնել մի տեղ, որտեղ հմայիչի էներգիան բավականաչափ շերտավորել է տարածությունը և նստվածք է թողել առարկաների վրա: Մի որոշակի տեղում դրվում է ցանկացած տիպի մոմից, կավից կամ կիրից սարքած պատկեր: Տեղադրելով պատկերը, պետք է ծածկել այն արծաթե, կամ բյուրեղապակյա, կամ ապակե տապանակով, կամ կաշվե ծածկոցով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*421.* 


Հմայանքների ժամանակ, ինչպես գիտեք, երգում էին ծոր տալով, արտասանելով տարօրինակ, երբեմն անիմաստ խոսքեր: Բայց ոչ թե իմաստը, այլ ռիթմն ունի նշանակություն: Այդպես էլ ոլորտների երաժշտությունը բաղկացած է ոչ թե մեղեդիներից, այլ ռիթմից: Երբ զարգացած ոգին գիտի ոլորտների ձայները, նա կհասկանա ռիթմի հզորության երևույթը: Այդպես էլ տերովբեն հանձնարարությամբ բեռնելու ժամանակ նշանակություն ունեն կամքն ու ռիթմը:
Կապ չունի, թե ինչ խոսքերով է արտասանվում տերովբեին տրված հանձնարարությունը: Կարևոր է շերտավորումների հաջորդականությունը և անմիջական ուղերձի ազնվությունն ու ռիթմը, որը կարող է համապատասխանել Մահավանին*: Միայն փոքր գիտակցությունը կարիք ունի օտար հրամանների:  Իսկ զարգացած գիտակցությունը կարող է հորինել բառեր համաձայն հոգեկան էներգիայի հոսանքի:
Կարիք չկա սեփական անձը շղթայել սերտած խոսքերով, ավելի լավ է կորովվել ռիթմով,  երբ նկրտման  մեջ  ամեն  մկան  միաձուլվում  է  ջղերի հետ:



- - - - - - -



*422.* 


Պարզեցնե՞լ, թե բարդացնել: Նույնիսկ երեխան կարտահայտվի ի հօգուտ առաջինի: Խոսելով հմայանքի մասին, կարելի է գնալ բարդեցնելու ճանապարհով, հավաքելով գույնի և ձայնի նշանակությունների նրբագույն երանգները՝ ճանապարհը կլինի հին և անշարժ: Ձայնը և գույնը կուտակելու տեխնիկան շատ է մեծ: Բայց երբ հայտնագործված է ամենաբարդ մեխանիզմը, արդյո՞ք այն ստեղծողը պարզեցնելու հնարավորություններ չի փնտրի: Նույնն է նաև հոգեկան էներգիան կիրառելու դեպքում: Մեծամասնությունն ընդհանրապես մոռացել է նրա մասին, փոքրամասնությունը նրա հետ շփումը հասցրել է սառը մոլագարության: Բայց հոգեկան էներգիայի հիմքում ընկած կրակը հարազատ չէ ցրտին: Հրեղեն Հոգին ուղղորդում է մարդկությանն ամենապարզ ճանապարհով: Բհակտիի (Նվիրվածության Յոգա) մեկ պոռթկումը գերազանցում է դանդաղկոտ Ժնանիին (Իմացության Յոգա): Այդպես էլ հրի այրումն ուղղորդում է ճշմարիտ նշանակությամբ: Հուրը նրբացնում է կենտրոնները և տալիս է զգոնություն, որը գիտի այլևս, թե որն է ուղղությունը: Այդպես նրբագույն անոթները ձուլվում են կրակով: Լավագույն պատկերների ձուլման մեջ ոչնչանում է հին ձևը: Բայց այդ պատկերներն ավելի բարձր են, քան հին ձևը պահպանածները:
Այդ պատճառով խրատում ենք մարդկությանը, ցանկանալով նրան ուղղակի վառել նկրտումների և նվաճումների կրակները: Այդ համադարմանը ոչ ոքու ոչնչից չի զրկում և կարող է ուսումնասիրվել ու գտնվել:


- - - - - - -
* Մեծ ռիթմ
Ինչպես մի անբաժանելի ամբողջություն, թրթռում է մարդը, և հրամանի ուժը շերտավորվում է տերովբեի վրա ձեռքերը դնելով: Պետք է կորովվել միասեռ նկրտումով, երբ ստեղծում ես տերովբե: Ամեն օր երեք անգամից ոչ պակաս պետք է բեռնել տերովբեին:
Կամքը առավելագույնս շերտադարսելու համար, տերովբեի մակերեսը չափազանց ողորկ մի սարքեք, ավելի լավ է ծածկեք կտորով և կարելի է խեժանյութերով ծխեցնել: Էվկալիպտը լավ է:

----------

Varzor (07.02.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*423.* 


Ի՞նչ համապատասխանություն կա ֆիզիկապես կուտակած մուշկի և ոգու ֆոսֆորի միջև: Մուշկը նույնպես հրի նստվածք է, միայն թե անգիտակից հրի: Բայց հրի անգիտակից բյուրեղն անգամ իր մեջ գանձ է պարունակում:
Արդյո՞ք տարածական մաքուր հուրը կենդանի կապ չի լինի Բարձրագույն աշխարհների հետ: Այս հասարակ հարցն արդյո՞ք անկանխակալ գիտակցության մեջ չի ծագի: Իսկ եթե տերովբեն հոգեկան էներգիայի նստվածք անվանենք, ուրեմն այդ հնամենի հասկացությունն էլ դյուրըմբռնելի կդառնա: Չվախենանք ուրեմն դուրս հանել Պանդորայի նվերները, և, հնարավոր է, նրանք այլ նշանակություն կստանան պայծառացած ճամփորդի համար:



- - - - - - -



*424.* 


Հաջողության չափանիշն անհրաժեշտության աստիճանը կլինի: Հավատացեք, առանց անհրաժեշտության նրանք անդունդի վրայով չեն անցնի: Որքան ավելի անխուսափելի է անհրաժեշտության երևույթը, այնքան ավելի մոտ է հաղթահարման աստիճանը: Թող ըմբոստանա ամենաահեղ անհրաժեշտությունը: 
Ըմբռնման չափանիշը սիրո աստիճանն է: Եթե գիտելիքը չի ջերմացվում սիրով, կարելի է սերտել տողերը և այնուհանդերձ մնալ մեռած:
Հիրավի, երբ սովորեն ցայտունորեն պատկերել զգացմունքների արտահոսքերը, կտեսնեն, որ հենց սերն է նախ և առաջ հրապուրում տարածական կրակին: Ով ասաց՝ սիրեք մեկմեկու, - նա իսկական Յոգ էր: Այդ պատճառով ողջունում ենք սիրո և անձնազոհության ամեն մի բռնկում: Ինչպես լծակն է գործի դնում անիվները, այնպես սերը դրսևորում է ամենահզոր ռեակցիան: Սիրո հետ համեմատած, ամենաուժեղ ատելությունն անգամ արտացոլվում է ընդամենը որպես նողկալի ստորակետ: Հետևաբար սերն իսկական իրականություն է և արժեք:
Ոչ թե վերացականորեն եմ խոսում սիրո մասին, այլ որպես բնախոս: Համարում եմ, որ եթե անհրաժեշտությունը շարժիչն է, ուրեմն սերը լուսավորիչն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*425.*


 Որտեղի՞ց է Կունդըլինիի հրի գործունեությունն ու կիրառումը: Սիրո կրակի այն նույն աղբյուրից: Էության արտացոլման էկրանի դրսևորումը ճշմարտության աղբյուր ենք անվանում: Որքա՜ն ուրախալի է տեսնել կրակի ալիքները, որ աճում են, ինչպես կախարդական այգի:
Այնքա՜ն սիրում եմ, երբ սիրո հուրը փայլում է և կարելի է հաղթահարել ցանկացած խոչընդոտներ:



- - - - - - -



*426.* 


Մարդկությունը հաճախ առանց որևէ կարիքի վերաձևել է իր հագուստները, մեկ չափազանց կարճեցնելով, մեկ քարշ տալով հետևից ամբողջ փեշատուտեր: Թևքերը քարշ էին գալիս գետնին կամ անհետանում էին ամբողջովին: Մեկ սկիզբն էր լայն, մեկ վերջն էր անընդգրկելի: Ասես թե ձեռքին միևնույնը չէ, թե ինչ թևքի մեջ կառչի հարևանի բկից: Զգեստափոխումները չհաջողվեցին: Կվերցնենք իրերն այնպիսին, ինչպիսին նրանք կան: Ընդ որում չմոռանանք չխախտել խանդավառությունը, որտեղից էլ այն բխի: Ոչ թե թաքցնենք ճշմարտությունը, այլ տեղ գտնենք ամեն հիացմունքի համար: Մեծ չափանիշների ներքո մի՞թե հիացմունքը կխանգարի: Ամենի ինչ կգտնի իր տեղը: Հիացմունքի վրա կառուցելն ավելի հեշտ է և հաստատուն: Ինչպես սերը, այնպես էլ հիացմունքը կրակներ են վառում: Հավաքենք բոլոր հրածնողներին և չմոռանանք, որ թանկ է ամեն կայծ: Լույսը և մութը՝ չմոռանանք ոչինչ Լույսի՛ց:
Մենք կյանք տվողներ ենք տալիս բուսական արքայությունից, բայց չմերժենք ամենն, ինչ զետեղված է մեր մեջ և մատնված է անուշադրության:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*427.* 


Ինչպես մարդկանց չհաջողվեցին զգեստափոխումները, այնպես էլ քիչ են հաջողվում կյանքի հարմարությունները: Հիմնական հարմարությունը պայմանների բարելավում և կյանքի մանրամասների պարզեցում է պահանջում: Բայց հենց ընդհակառակը՝ մարդիկ ձգտում են բարդեցնել ամեն ինչ և վանել գիտակցության աճի ամեն հնարավորություն: Առանց չափազանցելու՝ գիտակցության որևէ աճ անթույլատրելի է համարվում: Ավերվում են ընտանիքներ, կործանվում են պետություններ, եթե գիտակցություններ են դրսևորվում: Կյանքի ուսմունքը որբացած ծվարել է հետնաբակերում, այն ժամանակ երբ հրապարակներում մահվան շքերթն է որոտում:
Թող չմտածեն, թե մենք իրենց դարն ապրած փոխաբերություններ ենք պնդում: Նույնիսկ ամենասահմանափակ մարդիկ երբեմն զգուշանում են իրերի գերարտադրման ուրվականից: Իհարկե, եթե շարունակենք կյանքը հին մեթոդներով, իրերի գերարտադրությունը պետք է որ վրա հասնի: Միայն նպատակահարմար պարզեցումը կարող է կյանքի արժանապատվություն ներդնել և պահպանել բնական հարստությունները: Չի կարելի ոչնչացնել տիեզերական ջանքերի կուտակումները, թեթևամտորեն հույսը դնելով մի էներգիայի վրա, ինչին չե՛ս արժանացել:
Ամեն նոր էներգիային պետք է նախապատրաստվել: Ամեն մայր մտածում է ապագա երեխայի մասին, չէ՞ որ չի կարելի չմտածել մի էներգիայի մասին, որը մեր իսկ ներսու՛մ է: Պետք է մտածել անքակտելի հնարավորության մասին:



- - - - - - -



*428.* 


Ատլանտիդայի ժամանակներից Դրուիդների ծիսակատարություններում, այն ժամանակ երբ մնացած բոլորը պտույտը կատարում էին արևի ընթացքին համաձայն, գլխավոր քուրմը քայլում էր արևին հակառակ: Դրանում ամփոփված է մեծ և փոքր իմացությունների խորհրդանիշը: Փոքր իմացությունը հրապուրում է սովորական էներգիաներով, բայց մեծ իմացությունը, դիմակայելով տիեզերական ուժերի ընթացքին, սովորաբար քաոսից նոր էներգիաներ է ծնում: Այդպես իմաստնորեն արևի պաշտամունքում նշում էին մարդկային վերելքի աստիճանները:
Ինչպես գիտեք, դրանք ոչ թե վերացական խորհրդանիշներ էին, այլ իրական գործողության դրվածքներ, քանզի արևին հակառակ պտտվող կենտրոնները հատուկ հրեղեն էներգիա են տալիս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*429.* 


Զարմանալի է, թե ինչպես են մարդիկ փչացնում իրենց առանց որևէ գիտակցության և իմաստի: Զարմանալի է, թե որքան են մարդիկ զրկում իրենց տրված հնարավորություններից: Զարմանալի է, թե որքան են մարդիկ փոքրացնում իրենց կուտակած սահմանները:
Մենք ասում ենք՝ ավելի լավ է սխալվեք գործունեության մեջ, քան անգործության: Գործի մեջ նկրտումն արդեն իսկ իր մեջ արդարացում է պարունակում, ներմղելով և դրանով բազմապատկելով էներգիան: Մի՞թե շնչառության հուրը կարող է վառվել անգործությամբ: Նշելով Մեզ հետ համատեղ գործողությունների անհրաժեշտությունը, Մենք ձեզ ներգրավում ենք հատուկ ներմղման պարույրի մեջ: Հիրավի, այդ պարույրի մեջ կարելի է միայն վեր բարձրանալ, այն պետք է պահպանել ինչպես ամենաթանկաժեք էներգիայի շարժիչ: Հրավիրում ենք ընթանալ Մեզ հետ ոչ թե ճնշելու կամ նսեմացնելու ցանկությունից, այլ ցանկանալով հզորացնել ու բարձրացնել օգտակար գործողություններով: 
Ո՜վ հուր, ո՜վ կրակ, իջիր նրանց վրա, ով տարածությունից հայթայթում է քո շիթե՛րը: Ում համար երկնքի հաստատությունն առավել հանքային է երկրի ընդերքից: Ում համար օդը նաև քարի վիճակ է քարը հաղորդիչ է թափանցիկ:
Իմ մարդիկ, գնա՛նք Մեզ հետ հրի ալիքների միջով, թող այն չայրի ձեզ և ծառայի ձեր բարօրությանը:



- - - - - - -



*430.*


 Ամենանշանակալի իրադարձություններից առաջ մարդիկ առանձնապես չեն ենթադրում գալիքի հնարավորությունները: Հետաքրքիր պատմական հետազոտություն կարելի է գրել իրադարձությունների շեմերի և նախակարապետների մասին: Ընդ որում կարելի է հետևել ցնցումների պտուտահողմերի հետ կապված մտածողությունների միանմանությունը: Կույրերը միանման ծաղրում են տեսնողների ցուցումները: Կյանքի իմաստունները միատեսակ թվարկում են գոյություն ունեցող կարգերի փոփոխությունների անհնարինությունը, հատկապես. ամեն ինչ հաստատուն է և  անփոփոխ, իսկ ամեն զգայուն մարդ ուղղակի խաբեբա՛ է:
Մատնանշեք նրանց, որ բարիքը մեռածության մեջ չէ, և նրանք թշնամի կդառնան: Բայց արժեքավոր է ճանաչել նման թշնամիներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*431.* 


Վերարքայության գիտակցումը ձևական կարգավիճակ չէ, դա գիտակից համագործակցություն է: Երբ ոգին գիտակցում է, որ մուտք է գործել շարժիչների մի անվերջանալի շարանի մեջ, նա հատուկ իրավունք է ստանում առաջընթացի համար: Ինչպես նավավարը չպետք է ենթարկվի թիավարող գործընկերներին, այնպես էլ ընտրյալ ղեկավարողները պետք է հետևեն իրենց կանչող Ուսուցչին: Ամեն ինչի մեջ պետք է մտածել էներգիայի խնայողության մասին:
Մեր Ղեկավարողները հանձնարարել են Մեզ չարությունը թափելու անոթը և այդ հանձնարարությունը Մենք փոխանցում ենք ըստ կարգի  առաջիններին, նրանց վստահելով հետագա փոխանցումը: 
Վերարքայության պահպանումը թեթևություն է դեպի Անսահմանություն շարժման համար: Անհնար է անտեսել նյութի օրենքները: Ինչպես պոմպն ու շատրվանն են գործում փոխադարձաբար, այնպես էլ երկու աշխարհների սահմանի կարգուկանոնը կարող է լուսավորվել ամենահաս հրով:
Սխալ կլինի իմ խոսքերը բանաստեղծական հիմն համարել: Պետք է նրանք ընդունել որպես Շինարարի կոչ, ում համար կարևոր է լինել ոչ թե Ամենաբարձրագույնը, այլ կարևոր է ի կատար ածել Վեհապետների հանձնարարությունը:
Ուրուսվատին տեսել է այսպես կոչված Բուդդայի Անիվը: Դա հեռավոր աշխարհի տերովբեի էությունն է: Նրա էությունն ամփոփված է Աշխարհի հիմքում, որը կարող է կոչվել վարսանդ: Նրա վերջույթներում ամփոփված են բևեռականության ոլորտները համապատասխան երկու հիմնական օրենքների:  Կենտրոնում գտնվում է հոգեկան էներգիայի անիվը: Եվ ծիածանի պտույտի շրջանը կլինի տարածական հրի բոլոր փուլերի դրսևորումը: Այդ ճանաչումը՝ աստիճան է դեպի հրին տիրապետելը, և այդ ուրվագիը  պատկերացնելու միջոցով կարելի է հրահրել հրի մոտեցումը, նրա վտանգավոր էությունը փոխակերպելով առողջարար որակի: Շրջանն իր մեջ կայունություն է պարունակում:



- - - - - - -



*432.* 


Ուսուցիչը գիտի, թե որ ժամն է ավելի լավ: Հատուկ իմացություն է պետք, որպեսզի, առանց կարման խախտելու, հասկացնել տալ արտաքին ուժերի ընթացքը: Հրամանները պետք է, ինչպես նետեր, շարվեն նշանակետի շուրջ, առանց շրջանի կենտրոնը խոցելու, որը միայն տվյալ մարդու սեփականությունն է: Մառախուղը կարող է բացատրվել հոգատարությամբ, այլ ոչ անգիտությամբ: Ցանկանում ենք, որ դուք լինեք հաջողակ, բայց դա հնարավոր է միայն համագործակցության դեպքում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*433.* 


Կարելի է հզորացնել ազդեցությունը տարածությունը հագեցնելով: Կարելի է հզորացնել միանձնյա կամքի առաքումներով, բայց լայնացած գիտակցությունն այդ առաքումները կհզորացներ, միացնելով դրանք Ուսուցչի գիտակցության հետ: Լայնացած գիտակցության որակը երբեք անցյալի մասին չի ափսոսա, քանզի ամեն նոր ակնթարթ ավելի լայն է ամբողջ անցածից: Նմանապես գիտակցությունը չի ափսում անցած տեղերի մասին, քանզի գիտակցությամբ համակված ամեն նոր տեղ անցած տեղերից ավելի սքանչելի է: Այդպես նոր սքանչելի տեղի գիտակցությունն Ուսուցչի իմացության հետ միացած՝ արարման գրավականն է:
Կյանքի Ուսմունքի պատվարը հիմնելու համար կարո՞ղ է արդյոք ճանապարհից ավելի սքանչելի բան լինել: Աստղն առաջնորդում է: Ուրեմն ընթացեք անշեղորեն:



- - - - - - -



*434.* 


Բոլոր հինավուրց Ուսմունքներում ասված է. "Մի շրջիր մեջքդ դեպի Ուսուցիչը": Այդ հրամանը կարելի է հասկանալ ստրկամտորեն կամ հարգանքով: Գիտակից մեծարանքը նման է լուսե ծաղկի: Պարտադրել դեպի այն չի կարելի, միայն լայնացած գիտակցությունը կտա հոգևոր արժեքների պահպանման փորձը: Ինչպե՞ս կպատմես կույրին ամբողջ քարածածկ վայրէջքը: Ինչպե՞ս կնախազգուշացնես խուլին կանչով: Բայց կյանքի փորձը ցույց կտա Հրամանի նշանակությունը. "Դեպի Ուսուցիչը մեջքդ մի՛ շրջիր":



- - - - - - -



*435.* 


Հաճույքը ոչ թե  առարկաներ տեղադրելն է, այլ նոր ներդաշնակություններ գտնելը: Զգոն աչքը նկատում է նոր զուգակցությունների հարմարությունը, այդ պատճառով սխալ չէ, եթե նկատողը փոխհատուցում է ստանում:
Մեր ճառագայթների դրսևորմանը խանգարում են ժողովրդական մասսաները: Բայց որքա՜ն չնչին է պայմանների արտասովորությունը գիտակցող մարդկանց քանակը: Ուսուցանելի է դիտել, թե ինչպես են մարդիկ պայքարում իրենց համար արտասովոր ամեն ինչի դեմ: Մեզ մոտ գտնվում են հիանալի գրառումներ, թե ինչպես էին մարդիկ ոչնչացնում բոլոր արտասովոր նշանները: Ինչպիսի՜ անձնանվեր կոտորած: Այն ժամանակ երբ հորինված նշանները մարդկության փրկությունն են դառնում:
Հին զուգակցությունների բոլոր հետևորդները նույնիսկ արտաքինից միանման էություն ունեն, նրանք նման են անապատի ավազի՛:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*436.* 


Կարելի է շատ աշխատակիցների անուն տալ, բայց պետք է չափել նաև նվիրվածության պաշարը: Դեպի Մեզ ձգտումը չափակցվում է պարգևի սպասումով, բայց կարելի՞ է արդյոք նշանակել պարգև, եթե Մեր գործն ինքնին արդեն պարգև է:
Ուժերի լարումը հենց նրանց աճն է: Զգաստությունը փորձի լույսն է: Հետամտությունն էներգիայի զարգացումն է: Հետամուտ եղեք, թե ինչպես են դասավորվում հանգամանքները,  որպեսզի ծայրահեղ կարիքի րոպեին ի հայտ գան նոր արտասովոր հանգամանքներ: Անփորձությունը դրանք պատահականություններ կհամարի, բայց իմացյալները կորսան պարույրը ստեղծագործման:



- - - - - - -



*437.* 


Մարմնի ամեն նոր վիճակ նման է նոր տեղի, որտեղ մենք դեռևս կիրառում չենք գտել:
Մարդիկ կարծում են, թե գոյություն ունեն անվտանգ ժամանակներ; բայց նույնիսկ դաշտում քնածի գլխին կարող է գիսաստղ ընկնել: Անհրաժշետ է հասկանալ մարմնավորված գոյատևության ամեն մի վտանգ:



- - - - - - -



*438.* 


Այսպես կոչված կամքի հրամանը հոգեկան էներգիայի առաքում է, որը, լինելով հրի տարերքի արդյունք, հրեղեն շրջապատի միջից խոցում է ավելի թույլ ճառագայթումները: Նշանակում է, աուրայի հզորացման համար պետք է ոչ միայն մաքուր գիտակցություն, այլև տարածական հրի մոտեցումը:
Աղավնին մաքրության խորհրդանիշ էր համարվում, օձն՝ իմաստության և առյուծը՝ խիզախության կրակի:  Հատկապես, տարածական հուրն է լցնում մարդուն դրսևորված արիությամբ առանց անցումնային վիճակի հետ կապվածության: Հրի տարերքն ամենանպատակադրվածն է; այնտեղ, որտեղ այն գիտակցված է, ուրախությունն անցյալի մասին չէ: Ով հասկացել է հրի ամենաթափանցելիությունը, նա հեշտությամբ կտեսնի, որ մենք հաղորդակցվում ենք հրով:
Ուսուցիչները երբեք շատ աշակերտներ չեն ունեցել: Կարելի է հիշել տասնվեց, տասներկու չնչին թվերը և ավելի փոքրերն անգամ: Դա ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչպիսի դժվարությամբ է մոտենում և առնմանվում տարածության հուրը: Բայց փոխարենը հուրն անփոխարինելի է տարածության հագեցման համար: Նա, ով արդեն կարող է մտածել հոգեկան էներգիայի մասին, պետք է գիտենա արդեն տարածական հրի մասին: Խելացնորություն կլիներ ենթադրել, որ հրի տարերքը գտնվում է ինչ-որ տեղ մեզանից դուրս, և նրա գիտակցումը կարելի է ալարկոտաբար հետաձգել: Ոչ, հուրը փոթորկում է մեր շուրջ: Նրան կարելի է ունենալ որպես թշնամի կամ բարեկամ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*439.* 


Մոտիկ ապագայում դժվար չի լինի աստրալի անջատվելը սահմանել սովորական անջատումների շարքում: Կարելի է հեշտորեն համակարգել աստրալի անկանոն անջատումները, որոնք տեղի են ունենում շատ ավելի հաճախ, քան ընդունված է մտածել: Ուսմունքը նախատեսում է օգտվել բոլոր առկա ուժերից, ինչու՞ ուրեմն չնկատել նուրբ մարմնի՝ կյանքում կիրառելու հնարավորությունը: Նուրբ մարմինը մատնանշվել է դեռևս շատ վաղուց: Սովորաբար նրա գործունեությունը կատարելապես բացառվում է ֆիզիկական կյանքից, բայց նրա անջատումն այնուամենայնիվ տեղի է ունենում: Նշանակում է, խնդիրը միայն գիտակցությունն ու փորձն է: Իհարկե, ինչպես և հոգեկան փորձերում, պետք չէ շտապել այնտեղ, որտեղ շոշափված են երկու բնույթներ: Բազում հազարամյակներ մարդիկ զատել են այդ բնույթները, որովհետև նրանց համաձայնեցումը պետք է նպատակահարմարաբար տեղի ունենար: Կյանքի մեջ ինքնին պետք է ընդունված լինի դրույթ, որը յուրահատուկ է այդ երկու տարբեր վիճակներին: Օրինակ, երբ ֆիզիկական մարմինը մնում է անշարժ, չի կարելի նրան ձեռք տալ և խախտել լռութունը: Երբ հայացքը գնում է ներս, չի կարելի մոտեցնել լույս կամ փոխել ջերմաստիճանը: Փոխադարձ համաձայնության դեպքում այս պայմանները բոլորովին դժվար չեն: Մարդն ինքը պետք է հասկանա, որ իր նուրբ մարմինը միակցում է ֆիզիկական կենցաղին: Ուրեմն համբերատար պետք է դիտարկել աստրալ մարմնի դրսևորումը: Երկար ժամանակ այն կգործի բանականությունից անկախ, բայց հետո ներդաշնակության մեջ կմտնի բարձրագույն գիտակցության հետ: Դա ոչ թե փորձ է, այլ բանականության կողմից վտարված ուժերի ներգրավում: Բայց բանականությունը նույնպես պետք է բարձրանա հաջորդ մակարդակ: Այդպես հեշտորեն կարելի է շուռ գալ դեպի գոյության նոր աստիճանները:
Իհարկե, թմրադեղերն ու մսամթերքները չեն օժանդակում աստրալ և ֆիզիկական մարմինների ներդաշնակացմանը: Իհարկե, ավելորդ է ասել, որ բռնանալ չի կարելի, քանզի ներդաշնակացման բոլոր գործողությունները պետք է համաչափելիորեն ընթանան:



- - - - - - -



*440.* 


Գլխավոր խոչընդոտն այն է, որ մարդիկ ոչ միայն ցանկանում են հետևանքներ, այլև իրենք են նշանակում իրագործման միջոցները: Այնինչ հատկապես իրագործման միջոցները պետք է անհատական լինեն: Մեկի համար ամենաթեթև միջոցը մյուսի համար կարող է ամենաբարդը լինել: Բայց նույնիսկ պետական ապարատները հիմնված են կատարման միանմանության վրա, և այդ պատճառով լավագույն ուժերը կորչում են: Հետևանքները պետք է պահանջել խստորեն, բայց նրանց հասնելը պետք է թողնել կատարողին:
Մարդկության պատմության մեջ կարելի է նկատել կարճ և սակավաթիվ ժամանակաշրջաններ, երբ գործերը երջանիկ ավարտ են ունեցել: Կարող եք համոզված լինել, որ հենց այդ ժամանակներում էին կիրառվում անհատական դրսևորումները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*441.* 


Երկու ծովերի երևույթը պատկերանում է փորձառու նավագնացների աչքերին: Նրանց հայացքը տարբերում է երկու հոսանքներ՝ մեկը մակերեսը զարդարող, բայց նշանակություն չունեցող, մյուսը՝ չնայած մակերեսին աննկատելի, բայց պարունակող ծովի հզորությունը և կործանում կամ փրկություն բերող:
Դժվար է չնկատել իրադարձությունների փրփուրն ու որսալ հիմնական հոսանքները: Ավելի հեշտ է վարժեցնել սեփական անձը բնության երևույթների վրա: Որքա՜ն էներգիա ենք խնայում, եթե խուսափում ենք մակերեսի ուրվականներից: Մեր Ուսմունքը նպատակադրում է ճանաչել բնության ժամանակակից երևույթները, նրա մասնիկը համարելով մարդուն: Կարող էիք արդեն նկատել, որ Մեր Ցուցմունքերը վերաբերվում են իրադարձությունների ընդերքին: Հաճախ եմ խոսում վստահության մասին ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ կասկած ունեմ այդ հարցում, այլ որովհետև ակնհայտությունը խոչընդոտ է հանդիսանում ներքին հոսանքները տեսնելու համար:  Ամեն մեկը կարող է վերհիշել, թե ինչպես էր խառնում պատահականությունը հիմքերի հետ, կատարելապես ինքնակամ պատկերացումներ կազմելով: Նույնը կարելի է ասել նաև հրի տարերքի մասին:
Մի ինչ-որ թերամտածող ենթադրում է. "Մեր պապերն ապրել են առանց որևէ հրի և գերեզման են մտել որպես հարգարժան քաղաքացիներ: Ի՜նչ գործ ունեմ հրի հետ: Թող նրա մասին խոհարա՛րս մտածի":
Բայց խելամիտը մտածում է. "Որտեղի՞ց են թոքերը, կոկորդն ու սիրտը չորացնող այս անհասկանալի համաճարակները: Բոլոր պատճառներից վեր, կա էլի ինչ-որ բան, ինչ բժիշկները չեն նախատեսել: Ոչ թե կյանքի պայմանները, այլ արտաքին ինչ-որ բան է հնձում ամբոխներին": Ուշադիր դիտարկումների այդ ճանապարհով կարելի է եզրակացությունների հանգել առանց նախապաշարմունքների:



- - - - - - -



*442.* 


Իհարկե, ավելի խելամիտ է ընդունել սնունդ, երբ մարմինը դրա կարիքն ունի: Ինչպես նաև օրեկան երկու անգամ սնունդ ընդունելը լիովին բավարար կլինի, բայց ըստ կյանքի պայմանների այդ կանոնը կիրառել դժվար է, այդ պատճառով ստամոքսին կարելի է առաջարկել աշխատել որոշակի ժամերի: Ամենավնասակարն է՝ առանց որոշակի ժամերի և կարիքի սնունդ ընդունելը: Ճշմարիտ կյանքն ինչ-որ ամոթալի բան չէ, քանզի հոգատար է պետք վերաբերվել մի ապարատի, որը հազարամյակներով է ստեղծվել:
Ճշմարիտ է ենթադրել, որ մարդը շատ քիչ սննդի կարիք ունի, բայց պետք է բավարար լինի ստացած սննդի որակը: Պետք չէ օգտագործել արհեստականորեն պատրաստված թթուներ: Քայքայվող յուղն ավելի վտանգավոր է նույնիսկ չորացրած պանրից: Երաշխավորություն գրառեք, թե ինչպես կարելի է հեշտորեն չծանրաբեռնվել ուտելիքով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*443.* 


Կպատմեն ձեզ տեղերի մասին, որտեղ շատ աստվածներ կան; կպատմեն ձեզ ընդերքի կրակի տեղերի մասին, գործադրեք այդ տեղեկությունները:
Ի՞նչ է նշանակում աստվածների տեղ: Չի՞ նշանակում արդյոք, որ այդ տեղում հատուկ պայմաններ կան աստրալի համար: Այնտեղ, որտեղ կրակի հոսանքները մոտ են, կարող են աստրալի դրսևորման վառ երևույթներ գտնվել, որոնք խոցել են մարդկանց երևակայությունը: Մի՞թե ընդերքի կրակը հարաբերություն չունի տարածական հրի հետ:



- - - - - - -



*444.* 


Դժվարության դրսևորումն արդյո՞ք ավելի նախընտրելի չէ, քան մեռած լռությունը: Մի՞թե մրրիկը շարժման հետևանք չէ: Դժվարությունները ոչնչացնելու ուսմունքը նկրտում է դեպի բարին:



- - - - - - -



*445.* 


Աստրալի հիշատակությունները պետք է վերագրել խտացած աստրալի ապագա փորձերին: Երկրային պայմաններում հոգեկան էներգիան սկսում է սովորել մարմնի նոր տեսակի գոյությունն ընդունելու գիտակցությանը: Այդ փոփոխությունները ձևավորվում են քչերի կողմից դրսևորած աննկատելի յուրացումներից:
Արդեն նշել եմ աստրալի հետ փորձը, որը պետք է տեղ գտնի բարեշրջման մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*446.* 


Գիտակցության լայնացման մեջ կյանքի հաջողությունը տեսնելու համար պետք է արդեն փորձառու ոգի ունենալ: Մարդիկ այնքան են ընտելացել կյանքը հիմնավորել երկրային նշանակության բաների վրա, որ քանի դեռ մարդը մնում է իր համար սովորական պայմաններում, նրա համար անհամատեղելի են նույնիսկ գոյի հիմքերը: Նշանակում է, կյանքի հանգամանքները պետք է դասավորվեն արտասովոր կերպով: Կանոններ չկան այդ արտասովորության համար: Ոգու կյանքն է մատնանշում կյանքի հանգամանքները: Նրանում է ընտանիքների դժբախտությունը, որ ոգու կյանքը նրանց կենցաղի մեջ չի մտնում: Կարելի է լավագույն չափանիշներով զարդարել կյանքը և բարձրացնել ոգու ընթացքը: Բայց կա որոշակի կենցաղ, որը վայրի գազանի որջի է փոխակերպվում:
Կորցնելով դեպի Բարձրագույն Աշխարհ տանող կամուրջը, մարդիկ վնասում են ոչ միայն իրենց, այլև ամբողջ շրջապատը: Նրանց շներն էլ լի են վնասակար սովորություններով, և այլ կենդանիները, նաև նրանց թռչուններն ու բույսերն էլ պիտանի չեն բարեշրջման համար:
Պետք է խորհուրդ տալ մարդուն. "Տես, թե ի՜նչ ես արարում քո շուրջ": Մեռած կամ կենդանի սկիզբն ընկած է ամբողջ կյանքի պարագաների վրա:



- - - - - - -



*447.* 


Հոգեկան էներգիայի աստիճանները կարելի է տարբերել ոչ թե ըստ ուժի, այլ ըստ որակի: Խոսելով անհարաբերաբար, էներգիայի ամենավատ հատկությունը կլինի մեդիումների մոտ, քանզի այն հակված է շրջապատող բոլոր, նույնիսկ մթնոլորտային պայմաններին, և Ուսուցիչները շատ են անհանգստանում այդ հատկության մասին:
Հետո գալիս է առանց հոգևոր սինթեզի հոգեկան էներգիայի մասնակի դրսևորումների երկար մի շարք: Ինչ-որ մեկը տեսնում և լսում է, բայց առանց Ուսմունքի հետ միաձուլվելու: Իհարկե, բարեշրջման համար հոգեկան էներգիայի ամենաանհրաժեշտ տեսակն է մեդիատորների որակը: Տիրապետելով զգայունակությանը, նրանք միշտ պահպանում են Ուսմունքի համադրումը: Դարերի փորձով կուտակված համադրման այդ որակը պահպանում է նրանց մութ ազդեցություններից: Մեդիումներով կարելի է հետաքրքրվել, իսկ մեդիատորներին պետք է հարգել և գնահատել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*448.* 


Յոգը մթի մեջ աշակերտի գլխին դնում է ուժեղ մագնիս կամ հեռավոր աշխարհների մարմնի մի բեկոր և հարցնում է. "Ի՞նչ ես զգում": Առաջին պատասխանը սովորաբար բացասական է. "Չեմ զգում ոչինչ": Յոգն ասում է. "Ճիշտ չէ, չի՛ կարող լինել արթնության այնպիսի վիճակ, որ մարդն անզգա լինի": Աշակերտը պնդում է. "Ոչինչ չե՛մ զգում": - "Սու՛տ է, ուղղակի վախենում ես արտահայտել զգացածդ ու տեսանելին": Երկար լռությունից հետո աշակերտն ասում է. "Հնարավոր է, որ ցուրտ եմ զգում և կարծես թե, աստղերի կայծկլտոցը":
Ինչու՞ են մարդիկ ասում "կարծես թե", կամ "հնարավոր է", եթե նրանք տեսնում և զգում են: Միայն ուղիղ պնդումների ժամանակ է աճում հոգեկան էներգիան: Այդպես կարելի է մեծացնել սեփական ընկալունակությունը, քանզի մշտապես մեր վերևում են մագնիսական հոսանքները և տարածության գույների շողափայլ հուշումները:



- - - - - - -



*449.* 


Հավերժական դետքի լարվածությունը, փրկարար ծանրաբեռնվածությանը ձգտելու հուզմունքը, օրգանիզմի հատուկ հարմարեցում են պահանջում: Մեզ մոտ գնահատվում է այդ զգոնությունը:



- - - - - - -



*450.* 


Մի շարք մարմնավորումներ կարելի է դիտարկել որպես մի շարք առանձին կյանքեր, բայց մարմնավորումների հերթափոխին ավելի լավ է նայել  որպես մեկ կյանքի: Իրոք, կյանքը մեկն է, և մարդկային գիտակցությանը տիրապետելուց հետո իր բոլոր հետևանքների հետ մեկտեղ կյանքը չի դադարում, և կյանքի տարբեր փուլերում մեզ շրջապատող տիեզերական հոսանքները հրահրում են միակերպ զգացումներ: Դա կյանքերն ամենից շատ իրար կապող հանգամանքերից մեկն է, և նրանց մեկ բնական սկիզբն է ապացուցում: Մարմնավորումների մեջ ընկած տարածքները կարելի է գիշեր կամ ցերեկ անվանել: Դա տեսանկյունից է կախված: Անցյալում այն կարող է լինել գիշեր, ապագայում կարող է լինել ցերեկ: Դա կախված է բարեշրջման հաջողությունից:
Կարելի է դիտել, թե ինչպես շատ դարեր հետո նույնանման զգացում է գալիս նույնանման թրթիռների ներքո: Այդ դիտարկումներն օգտակար են, որպեսզի հասկանանք կյանքի անբաժանելիությունը: Եթե մարդիկ կարողանային հնարավորինս շուտ ըմբռնել կյանքի անբաժանելիությունը, նրանք կյուրացնեին նպատակահարմարությունն ու պատասխանատվությունը: 
Հինավուրց պատգամներում նշված են Բրահմայի օրն ու գիշերը՝ դա, թվում էր թե կյանքի վիճակների բացատրությունն է տալիս, բայց Ատլանտիդայից հետո ի հայտ եկավ մահվան անգիտակից հասկացությունը, և երկրային կյանքն ամփոփվեց նախապաշարմունքի խեցու մեջ: Ճանաչման փոխարեն ի հայտ եկավ հերքումը: Այնինչ Բրահմայի օրն ու գիշերը սկսվում են զարկերակի ամեն բաբախման միջև: Սկզբից զարկերակումների միջև տարածքները, հետո մարմնական քնի միջև տարածքները, իսկ հետո մարմնական և նուրբ վիճակների, և այդպես մինչև Մանվանտարի զարկերակումը:
Ներդնելով իրեն անխզելի գիտակցությունների շղթայի մեջ, մարդը պետք է փոխակերպի իր գիտակցությունը: Գիտակցության լայնացման ուղին կյանքի ամեն քայլի գիտակցման աստիճան է տալիս: Դա էլ հենց ստեղծում է այն արտասովորությունը, որի մասին արդեն խոսեցինք: Այդպիսի արտասովորությունը միայն և միայն ճշմարտությու՛ն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀՐԵՂԵՆ  ՅՈԳԱՅԻ  ՆՇԱՆՆԵՐԸ"*


*451.* 


Մի անգամ մի ֆրանսիացի ազնվական կոմս Սեն-Ժերմենին ասաց. "Խելքս չի կտրում հասկանալ այն բոլոր անհեթեթությունները, որոնք տեղի են ունենում Ձեր շուրջ": Սեն-Ժերմենը պատասխանեց. "Դժվար չէ հասկանալ իմ անհեթեթությունները, եթե նույնքան ուշադրություն արժանացնեք նրանց, որքան և ձերին; եթե իմ պատկերացումներն ընթերցեք նույնպիսի ուշադրությամբ, ինչպես կարդում եք պալատական պարողների ցուցակը: Բայց դժբախտությունն այն է, որ մենուետի հերթականությունը ձեր համար ավելի նշանակալի է, քան Երկրի անվնաս լինելը":
Այդ խոսքերում ամփոփված է նաև մեր ժամանակի դժբախտությունը: Մենք անսահման ժամանակ ունենք ամեն տեսակ անազնիվ զբաղմունքների համար, բայց առավել կարևորի համար ժամ անգամ գտնել չենք կարողանում:



- - - - - - -



*452.* 


Պատահական չէ, որ խոսում եմ ծառայելու գիտակցության մասին, հատկապես այդ գիտակցությունն է ոչնչացնում մթնոլորտի սովորական լինելը և համաձայնություն է տալիս խնդիրը լուծելու համար: Կարելի է նյարդերը բուժել կարգապահությամբ, բայց ծառայողության գիտակցությունը լավագույն կարգապահությունն է: 
Հուրը կարիք ունի շրջահայացության գործելաձևի, այդ որակը պետք է զարգացնել, և ծառայությունը զգոնության չափանիշ է: Ինչպես ծաղկաթերթերը փակվում ու թոշնում են կոպիտ վերաբերմունքից, այնպես էլ փակվում է պահապան-ջրաշուշանը, երբ անզուսպ վտանգը խոցում է տարածությունը: Ինչպես հոգատար գործավոր, գործընկերներիս կանչում եմ գանձը կրելու:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*453.* 


Քերովբեն պատկերվում էր թևերով առանց որևէ այլ մարդկային վերջավորությունների: Դա կարող էր անմարդկային բարեշրջման խորհրդանիշ լինել: Բայց Բուդդան արդեն պատկերվում էր ուսերից լույս ճառագող մարդու տեսքով: Լիակատար մարդկային բնույթին ավելացրած է տարերքի հաղթահարումը, և դրանում է սխրանքը: Բայց մարդիկ իրենց մարդկային բնությամբ սխրանքը գնահատել չեն կարողանում: Եթե նրանք պատկերացում են ստանում ուսերի ճառագայթների մասին, անմիջապես սկսում են ոչնչացնել մյուս վերջավորությունների իմաստը: Ստացվում է անկյանք երշիկներով քերովբեի խղճուկ ծաղրանկար՝ լիակատար կտրվածություն հողից առանց որևէ իմաստի:
Այդ պատճառով Մենք որոշել ենք՝ սկզբում կոփել անսպասելիությունների հերթափոխությամբ, հետո ոչնչացնել անձնական սեփականության զգացումը, հետո տալ հատուկ վտանգի հանձնարարություն, և այդ մաքրումներից հետո միայն որոշել ենք դեմքով դարձնել դեպի երկիրը, որտեղ թվացյալ սովորական պայմանների մեջ տեղի է ունենում բարձրագույն արտասովորը: Կարելի է պատկերացնել թևերի որակը, երբ մարմինը գտնվում է շրջապատողների անկատարելության մեջ. մարդկանց հարվածներից թևերը շողարձակում են ամենատարբեր գույներով:
Երբ դրախտային թռչնին հարցրեցին, թե որտեղից նրան այդ փայլուն փետուրները, նա պատասխանեց. "Բազում թունավոր նետեր են սայթաքել ինձ վրա, և ամենաուժեղ թույնը լավագույն գույներն է տվել": Ուրեմն երախտապա՛րտ լինենք նետաձիգներին:



- - - - - - -



*454.* 


Կարելի է նկատել բազում փոքր ֆենոմեններ այնտեղ, որտեղ մոտ է Աստրալ աշխարհը: Նախ Մենք քարուքանդ արեցինք Աստրալ աշխարհի հմայքը, որպեսզի Պատրանքը չսպառնա, բայց հենց որ ճշմարիտ հայացք ստեղծվի, Մենք նորից ուշադրություն կհատկացնենք աստրալին: Արդեն առանց խորշելու և առանց հմայքի Մենք կդիտարկենք նուրբ մարմինը հանուն բարեշրջման: Ֆիզիկական մարմինը կուլ է տվել աստրալին, ինչպես հաստ կեղևը կուլ է տալիս ծառի հյութի վերնամաշկը: Մարմինը քայքայել է աստրալը, բայց եթե աստրալին հնարավորություն տանք կազդուրվել, նա մարմնին  կառաջադրի արդարացի պայմաններ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*455.* 


Ինչպես հողմով լեցուն առագաստը, այնպես Մեր նավն է սլանում առաջ: Կարելի է նկատել, թե ամեն անցյալ դրություն որքան ավելի պարզ էր ներկայից: Դա չի նշանակում, որ զարգացումը ծանր և վատ բան է՝ դա գործողությունների զարգացումն է: Երբ դարան մտածները սպասում են թշնամուն, հրաման է գալիս՝ չաղմկել: Ուրեմն միայն անտեղյակը կբարձրացնի ձայնը, իսկ զինվորները լռություն են պահպանում, քանզի գիտեն, որ ճիչն՝ իրենց վախճանն է:
Հավաստիացնում եմ, թե իրավիճակը որքան փայլուն կարող է լինել, բայց դրվագման նրբությունը կատարելագործում է ստեղծագործությունը: Ուսուցիչն ուրախանում է ճշմարիտ ուղղությամբ կատարված ամեն շարժման համար: Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք ասվածը վերաբերվել յուրաքանչյուր քայլի: Միայն նշաձողերը կարող են հաստատել, այդպիսին է օրենքը:



- - - - - - -



*456.* 


Ցավն օրգանական փաստ է և չի կարող ոչնչանալ ինքնին: Իհարկե, կարելի է այն փոխարինել թմրադեղով կամ կամային հրամանով: Սակայն ցավը կարելի է փոխանցել այլ գիտակից արարածի վրա: Հնուց կիրառվել է ցավի խմբակային ընկալում, ինչպես, օրինակ, Եգիպտոսում փարավոնի հիվանդության ժամանակ, բայց լիակատար ազդեցություն ոչ հաճախ էր ստացվում, որովհետև խմբի ոչ միայն համաձայնությունը, այլև տարերային միասնությունն էր պահանջվում: 



- - - - - - -



*457.* 


Երեխաների մոտ կարելի է տարօրինակ արագ նետված հայացքներ նկատել, ճիշտ ասես նրանք ինչ-որ անբացատրելի բան են տեսնում: Ընդ որում, նրանք երբեմն ինչ-որ բան են ասում հրդեհի, աստղերի և կրակների մասին: Իհարկե, դաստիարակչուհիները դրանք հիվանդություն կամ հիմարություն են համարում, բայց հենց այդպիսի երեխաների վրա է պետք ուշադրություն դարձնել: Ինչպես հայտնի է, փոքր տարիքի երեխաները հաճախ աստրալ պատկերներ են տեսնում, բացի այդ, առանձնապես զգոնները տեսնում են տարածական կրակներ: Նման օրգանիզմներին հարկ է հոգատարորեն դիտարկել իրենց առաջին օրերից: Վստահ եղեք, որ նրանց մեջ զետեղված են Հրեղեն Հոգու հնարավորությունները, և եթե նրանց տեղավորեք մաքուր պայմաններում, նրանք հնարավորությունների օրինակներ ցույց կտան: Գլխավորը, չխցանել և չվախեցնել նրանց:
Այնպես ինչպես Մենք բավականաչափ խոսել ենք Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքի կարևորության մասին, ուրեմն, իհարկե, զգոն օրգանիզմներին պետք է պատրաստել ոչ թե հանդիսատեսների համար, այլ կյանքի, որպես վիճակված ուղուն տիրողների:
Մոր համար դժվար չեն այդ դիտարկումները, պետք է միայն  գիտենալ, թե ինչ և ինչի համար եք դիտում: Խոսքս առանց գնահատականի վնասակար թողտվության մասին չէ: Դիտարկումն աննկատելիորեն հաշվի է առնում ունակությունները, թողնելով ասես թե պատահական ղեկավարման նշաններ: Կարելի է նկատել, թե ինչպիսի ուրախությամբ են բացվում երեխայի աչքերը, եթե նրա գաղտնի մտքերը հոգատարաբար աջակցվում են: Ծաղրը՝ ամենավնասակար դաստիարակն է: Զգոնությունը լուսավորվածության աստիճան է: Ոչ թե պատրաստել է պետք Հրեղեն յոգերի, այլ ընդամենը բացել նրանց ճանապարհը՝ տիեզերական դրսևորումը բռնություն չի հանդուրժում: Բայց որտեղ պատրաստ է ծաղկել հրի ծաղիկը, այնտեղ մի խանգարեք:

----------

Varzor (26.02.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*458.* 


Ճարպկությունն ու հնարամտությունը՝ կատարելապես տարբեր հատկութուններ են: Ճարպկությունը՝ պաշտպանություն է, խորամանկություն, քարացում: Հնարամտությունը՝ գալիք է, շարժում, նվիրվածություն: Հնարամտության համար ոչ ոք չի պարսավում: Երբ նավը սլանում է դեպի նպատակակետը, մի՞թե միևնույնը չէ, աջ կողմով է գալիս, թե ձախ: Երբ նա խուսանավում է քամու դեմ, դժվար ճանապարհի ոլորագծերի վրա ոչ ոք չի զարմանում, չէ՞ որ նավն այնուամենայնիվ հաղթահարում է խոչընդոտները: Ճարպկության երևույթն, ընդհակառակը, գարշանք է հրահրում: Կարելի է տեսնել, որ ճարպկությունը նշանակետ չունի, այն ընդամենը ձեռքին է պահում անցողիկը, այն գոյություն չունեցողի խորհրդանիշն է:
Պետք է գնահատել հնարամտության հուրը: Եթե մենք տեսնենք, թե երբ է կրակը վառվում, ուրեմն շատ լավագույն բոցեր կուղեկցեն արիությանն ու հնարամտությանը:



- - - - - - -



*459.* 


Պնդում եմ, որ աշխատանքի ուրախությունը ոգու լավագույն կրակն է: Ուրախության երևույթն ուղեկցվում է կենտրոնների աշխատանքի հզորացմամբ: Ուրախության երևույթի շնորհիվ բազում սխրանքներ են կատարվել:



- - - - - - -



*460.* 


Սահմանված ժամը պետք է հասկանալ  իր, կատարվածի հիմնավորման համար, քանզի հաճախ այն վերագրում են մանրամասներին և, չտեսնելով դրանք, հիմնականի մասին մոռանում են: Եվ ինչն ուրեմն մենք պահպանենք՝ մանրամասնե՞րը, թե հիմքը: Պետք է հիշել, որ մանրուքները հաճախ կործանել են հիմքը, քանզի մարդիկ ավելի լավ կառչում են ուրվականներից, քան հետևում են համաշխարհային նշանակության հիմքերին:

----------

Varzor (02.03.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*461.* 


Սխրանքը, համադրումը և զգուշավոր զգոնությունն արտահայտվում են եռագույն բոցով: Սխրանքն՝ արծաթագույն, համադրումը՝ կանաչ և զգոնությունը՝ դեղին: Այդ երրորդությունը հասանելի է դառնում կյանքի տարբեր պայմաններում գիտակցությունը մարզելով: Այդ երրորդությունը կարելի է մատնանշել որպես ինքնազոհողության պայմանին տիրապետում:



- - - - - - -



*462.* 


Հինավուրց գաղտնության մի մասը "Սխրանքի Թաս" է կոչվում: Քառանիստ անոթը լցվում էր նռան հյութով: Անոթի ներսն արծաթեպատ էր, իսկ դուրսը պատված էր կարմիր պղնձով: Սխրանքի հաստատումն ուղեկցվում էր թասը մեծարելով: Հետո հյութը թափվում էր չորս կողմի վրա, որպես բարուն անսահմանափակորեն ծառայելու պատրաստակամություն:



- - - - - - -



*463.* 


Բավարարվածությունը Մեր տանը չի բնակվում: Մեզնից ո՞վ կարող է բավարարված լինել: Աշխարհակառույցի սրընթացությունն ինքն է ճչում բավարարվածությանը դեմ: Մի՞թե ուրախությունն ավարտի մեջ է: Մեր շարժիչն է սկզբի ուրախությունը: Դա վերացականություն չէ: Սկիզբն է շարժման պատասխանատուն, և ընթացքի գիծն իներցիայով է ստեղծվում: Սկզբի հարվածը՝ Մեր զանգն է: Եթե Մենք աշխարհից հետ վերցնենք Մեր ձեռնարկումները, աշխարհի կտավի նշանակալի մասը կաղավաղվի:
Ո՞վ կարող է փոխել ճակատագիրը: Եվ որտե՞ղ է հենարանը: Միայն մտքի վրա: Բավական ժամանակ արդեն մարդիկ չեն հավատում մտքին: Մարդկանց կամքը կողպված է յոթ փակերի հետևում: Մարդն ասում է՝ ես հավաքել էի իմ ամբողջ կամքը: Այնինչ միևնույն ժամանակ նա թե վախենում էր, թե կասկածում էր, թե ատում էր, և թե տատանվում էր: Կամքն այդպես չի գործում: Այն կարող է արձակել իր նետը, միայն երբ բոլոր ծանրությունները հանված են: Այդ հատկությունն անվրդովություն են անվանել, բայց դա ճիշտ չէ, ավելի լավ է սահմանել որպես ազատագրում: Վերցնենք նետաձիգի օրինակը: Եթե նետի տարբեր մասերում նա տարբեր ծանրության բեռներ կապի, դրանից նետի թռիչքն ավելի ճիշտ չի լինի: Եթե մարդիկ սովորեին իրենց ներքին գործողությունները համեմատել ֆիզիկական երևույթների հետ, նրանք նշանակալիորեն կհարստացնեին իրենց գիտակցությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*464.* 


Եթե նույնիսկ հավաքենք ամբողջ կամքը, միևնույն է, տարածության հուրը կանչել անկարելի է: Տարերքի այդ դրսևորումները ենթակա չեն հրամանի, բայց հասունանում են գիտակցության լայնացումից: Գիտակցությունն անվանում ենք Մեր այգին, որտեղ հասունանում են աշխատանքի պտուղները: Գիտակցության լայնացման վրա աշխատանքը տեղի է ունենում երկու մակարդակների վրա: Ամեն մակարդակը կյանքի այլ երևույթների հետ չի խառնվում: Ինչպես ստորգետնյա մուտքը չի վնասում բուսականությանը, և ինչպես գիսաստղը կախված չէ եղանակից: Մարդիկ դժվարությամբ են հասկանում այդ երկու մակարդակների շերտավորումը: Պահանջվում է գիտակցության զգոնություն, բայց քչերն են, որ տիրապետում են դրան: Հրի ամեն ֆենոմեն ոչ միայն ֆիզիկական պայմաններ է պահանջում, այլև կախված է գիտակցության վիճակից: Ֆենոմենների անսպասելիությունն այնքան էլ դժվար չէ բացատրել, բավական է առանց սնապաշտությունների նայել սեփական գիտակցության ներսը և որսալ նախկին ֆիզիկական պայմանները: Կարելի կլինի նկատել այդ երևույթի տված հոսանքի բռնկումները:



- - - - - - -



*465.* 


Դուք տեսել եք երրորդ աչքի ծաղկունքը*, բայց հեշտ չէ տեսնել հոգեկան էներգիայի շողարձակումը: Որպեսզի օգնենք բացահայտել գիտակցության ամրապնդումը, Մենք մթնոլորտի սահմանափակում ենք կիրառում: Պետք է դուրս կորզել այն, ինչը գոյություն ունի գիտակցության խորքերում: Կուտակման բոլոր աստիճաններն էլ հեշտ չեն: Չի կարելի ճնշել հոգեկան էներգիայի նվաճման աճը: Դժվարին է երրորդ աչքի զարգացման բոլորաշրջանը: Տարածական հրի հետ միասնությունը հեռու չէ այն գեղձերից, որոնք լիքն են կենտրոնների հաղորդալարերով:
Երեք կրակ, հետո սխրանքի թասը և երրորդ աչքը՝ սա Մեր գաղտնության մասն է: Հետո անհրաժեշտ է հանգիստ չորս օրից ոչ պակաս:



- - - - - - -



*466.* 


Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս հետևել, թե ինչ մտքերի և գործողությունների ներքո են ձեր առջև հայտնվում աստղերը, նրանց երանգն ու մեծությունը, այդ վկայությունները, որպես աշխարհների ողորմածություն: Տարածական հուրը կարծես թե մետաղատոգորվում է, և կյանքը լցվում է իրականության պրանայի փայլքով: Մնում է միայն առանց նախապաշարմունքների հետևել նշաններին և նկատել, թե որ մտքին են նրանք վերաբերվում:
Իհարկե, նրանք բավականին սովորական բան են հոգեաչքի համար, բայց սովորականության մեջ էլ պետք չէ ընկղմվել: Ուսմունքի վրա ամենօրյա աշխատանքը ձանձրալի է միայն թույլերի համար: Տիեզերքի Կայծերն անկրկնելի են: Կարելի է մի ամբողջ գլուխ գրել աստղերը դիտարկելու մասին:

- - - - - - -
* Այստեղ խոսքը վերաբերվում է Ուրուսվատիին՝ Ելենա Ռերիխին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*467.* 


"Եվ ձեռնափայտով խառնեց ավազի վրայի բոլոր գրերը" - այս շարժման մեջ է Ուսուցչի ամբողջ շռայլությունը, Նրա ամբողջ հարստությունը, անցյալի ամբողջ մոռացումն ու ձգտումը դեպի ապագա: Բայց մարդիկ, ինչպես ասել եմ, ամեն ինչ սովորական են դարձնում; ոչ միայն անձնականը, ոչ միայն պետականը, նույնիսկ հոգևորը չի կարողանում շարունակվել ամբողջական խանդավառությամբ: Բայց Ուսուցչի Անվամբ օծված ամենօրյա աշխատանքը չի կարող սովորական և տանջող լինել: Իսկ եթե մոռանանք, թե ինչի համար ենք աշխատում, ուրեմն թախիծը կծածկի մեզ քայքայման սավանով, և աշխարհի բոլոր ծաղրածուներն անգամ մեր ժպիտը չեն բերի: Ինչպե՞ս հիշեցնել Ուսուցչի ամենօրյա աշխատանքի մասին, երբ Նրա ստեղծագործությունը ցրվում է տարածության մեջ, և քամիները տանում են ուրվագծերը, բայց Ուսուցիչը ժպտերես խառնում է նշանները, քանզի Նա չի հոգնում շաղ տալ սխրանքի կայծերը:



- - - - - - -



*468.* 


Բազմագույն կայծերը մեզ հաղորդակից են դարձնում տարածական գիտակցությանը: Բայց Տիեզերքի հուրը չի կարող դրսևորվել լիովին, հակառակ դեպքում մարդկային էությունը մոխիր կդառնար: Եթե միայն ինչ-որ մեկը նվիրաբերի իրեն հրին, իր էությամբ անցնելով տարերքին մոտենալու բոլոր աստիճանները:
Այդպես էլ կյանքի հիմքերն ուսումնասիրելու դեպքում կարելի է տալ հիմքերի բազմագույն նշաններ, բայց ամբողջ ուսմունքը չպետք է և չի կարող շարադրվել, քանզի ամբողջ կյանքն էջերի վրա չի տեղավորվում և Ուսմունքը գործարանային արձաններ կերտելու միտք չունի: Հիրավի, ոչ մի Ուսուցիչ Ուսմունքի ավարտուն ժողովածու չի թողել: Նման ավարտունությունը դեմ կլիներ Անսահմանությանը և կենթադրեր հետևորդների լիակատար սահմանափակություն:
Մենք կարող են նշել ուղղությունը: Մենք կարող ենք կանչել թռչելու: Մենք կարող ենք հաստատել աշխատանքը: Մենք կարող ենք ցույց տալ լույսը, բայց ուղիներն ու միջոցները ստրկություն չպետք է լինեն: Լայնացած գիտակցությունը ցույց կտա, թե որտեղ կարման պետք է մնա անվնաս: Կարմայի անխափան լինելը Ուսմունքի հիմքերը հաղորդող ամեն մեկի հոգսը պետք է լինի: Անտանելի ծանրությամբ բեռնելն աններելի է: Հնարավորությունները շրջանցելն անարժանապատիվ է:
Ուսուցիչն ուղղորդում է գիտակցության ընթացքը: Թող աշակերտը դիպչումները չնկատի: Այդպես ամեն մեկն Ուսմունքի շրջան կմտնի ինչպես կյանք է մտնում, առանց շեղվելու, բայց դրա համար պետք է վերընթերցել Ուսմունքը ոգու տարբեր վիճակներում: Սխալմունք կլինի Ուսմունքին հատկացնել միայն հանգստի և վեհության վիճակները: Ամենաթափանցող հուրը Ուսմունքի լավագույն խորհրդանիշն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*469.* 


Օրհնյալի հեռանալուց երեք հարյուրամյակ անց ուսմունքը լցվեց կրոնական վեճերով: Չանցավ  մեկ դար, ինչ Քրիստոնեությունը ծայրահեղ անհանդուրժողականություն դրսևորեց: Մուհամեդի վերջին ազդարարումը սկսվեց մոլեռանդությունից: Կրոնական վիճաբանությունները ոչնչացրեցին Ուսմունքի իմաստը, այդ պատճառով այժմ, մերժելով վեճերը, կոչում ենք հատուկ հանդուրժողականության:
Կհարցնեն՝ առանց հարձակումներին պատասխանելու, ինչպե՞ս պաշտպանել Ուսմունքը: Լավագույն պաշտպանությունն է գործողության զարգացումը դեպի ոչ թշնամական կողմ ուղղելը: Թշնամական պնդումները կարելի է կոտրել նոր պատվարներ կառուցելով: Գիտեք, թե ինչպես ենք Մենք չենք խուսափում թշնամիներից, բայց չի կարելի նրանց վրա ծախսել ուժերը:



- - - - - - -



*470.* 


Զանգի կենտրոնի* միջոցով տեսած և լսած ամեն ինչ առանձնապես նուրբ ուշադրության է արժանի: Բարձր հոգեկան էներգիայի շերտը մեզ կապում է տարածական կրակների հետ:  Հազվադեպ կարելի է տեսնել այդ կրակները մեծ քանակությամբ: Ինչպես երկնակամարն է լի հեռավոր աշխարների փայլքերով, այդպես էլ կրակներ են շողում գլխավերևում: Այդ ճանապարհով նրբանում է հոգեկան էներգիայի որակը: Մենք պետք է ուրախանանք հոգեկան էներգիայի ամեն նրբացման: Չէ՞ որ այստեղ, մարմնավորված, մենք բյուրեղացնում ենք հոգեկան էներգիան: Երբ մենք անցնում ենք աստրալ, պետք է բերենք ոչ միայն գալիքի մասին գիտակցությունը, այլև հոգեկան էներգիայի բյուրեղով բոցավառենք մեր նպատակը, հակառակ դեպքում աստրալ մտնողները խորասուզում են իրենց վերապրուկների մթնշաղի մեջ: Այդ պատճառով արժեքավոր է հոգեկան էներգիայի կուտակումը: 

- - - - - - -

44bb473ded6b.jpg
* _Զանգի կենտրոնը_ - Ֆիզիկական մարմնի սահմանագծին, կամ նույնիսկ ֆիզիկական մարմնից վեր գտնվող բարձրագույն գիտակցության կենտրոնը:  Երբեմն նրան ուղեղի կենտրոն են անվանում: Պատկերացվում է հազարաթերթ ջրաշուշանի տեսքով: 
Զանգը՝ տեսողական և լսողական ընկալումների կենտրոնն է: Այդ կենտրոնով մենք ընկալում ենք տարածական մտքերը և ամենն, ինչ գալիս է Բարձրագույն Ոլորտներից և Բարձրագույն Աշխարհներից:
Ներծորող գեղձերից Զանգի կենտրոնին համապատասխանում է մակուղեղը (կոնաձև գեղձը): 
Ելենա Ռերիխը պնդում էր, որ իսկական պայծառատեսությունը ծագում է միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ մարդը սկսում է հաճախակի տեսնել  Զանգի կենտրոնով:

----------

Varzor (05.03.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*471.* 


Հոգեկան էներգիայի հենց որակն է նշանակալին: Ճշմարիտ է ենթադրել, որ հոգեկան էներգիայի ներուժը լիքն է նույնիսկ ցածրագույն օրգանիզմների մեջ:  Այն տալիս է բնազդ, բայց ոչ գիտակցություն: Այն համապատասխանում է մթնոլորտի ցածր շերտերին և շրջագայում է այնտեղ: Այն շոշափելու է օրտգանիզմի ցածրագույն մասի կենտրոնները: Հետևաբար, ուղարկելով հոգեկան էներգիան սխրանքների, պետք է կարողանալ կառավարել այն: Հոգեկան էներգիան նրբանում է մտածելակերպով: Դեպի վեր ձգտումը լավագույն առաջադրանքն է Զանգի կենտրոնի համար: Իհարկե, անհնար է քեզ ստիպել վեր մտածել, մտածողության այդ ուղղությունը բնական է դառնում երկարատև փորձից հետո: Նշանակում է, թեև հենց հոգեկան էներգիան է վեհացնում մեզ, բայց էներգիայի որակը նրբացնում է միայն նրա ծնած գիտակցությունը: Ամփոփելով շրջանը, _Մեծ Օձը*_ նորից կծում է իր պոչը:
Էներգիայի նրբացման երևույթը կարող է արտացոլվել ճառագայթումներում: Ճառագայթումները գրանցելու ունակությունը գիտակցության հաղթանակի նշանավորումը կդառնա:



- - - - - - -



*472.* 


Չտեսնելով որևէ հնարավորություններ, մարդիկ հաճախ են հուսահատության մեջ ընկնում: Սովորաբար նրանք մոռանում են իրենց գլխավոր դաշնակիցներից մեկին, մոռանում են իրադարձությունների ընթացքը: Մենք չենք ասում, թե սրանից հետևում է, որ պետք է առանց գործելու  սպասել անհայտին, բայց երբեմն սպասելի հնարավորություններն ի հայտ չեն գալիս: Բայց երբեմն նրանք ապրված են և այլևս գոյություն չունեն:



- - - - - - -



*473.* 


Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես մենք մոտեցանք Աստրալ աշխարհի բնույթին, սահմանենք մեր վերաբերմունքը Ռոզենկրեյցերների, մասոնների և այլ կազմակերպությունների վերաբերյալ, որտեղ ընդհանուր բարեկեցությունն է շոշափվում: Շատ Մահաթմաներ դրանց մասնակիցներ են եղել: Իսկ երբ մենք վերհիշենք այդ կազմակերպությունների անշահախնդիր նախահիմքերի մասին, այլևս չպետք է հերքենք նրանց: Երբ բանը վերաբերվում է ազնիվ մղումներին, այդ դեպքում ընդհանուր բարիքի բոլոր աշխատակիցները պետք է միասին լինեն: Հատկապես, երբ ոգին զարգացած է և գիտակցությունը չի ննջում:
Ինչու՞ պետք է միայն պարսավանքներ լսենք: Պարսավանքները լսելի են միայն ցածր աստիճանների վրա, հետո նրանք դառնում են անպատեհ այնտեղ, որտեղ նկրտման սերմը կախվում է թասի վրա:

- - - - - - -

download.jpg
* Մեծ Օձը - Անունն է՝ Ուրոբորոս: Իր խորին էզոթերիկական նշանակությամբ՝ իմաստության, անմահության, վերածննդի, հավերժության խորհրդանիշն է:  Ամփոփում է իր մեջ ինչպես "հավերժական վերադարձի"(վերամարմնավորման), այնպես էլ տիեզերական ցիկլերի պարուրաձև զարգացման գաղափարը: 
Թարգմանչի կարծիքը. Հայերենում "Ուր"-ը՝ լույսն է, այնպես որ Ուրոբորոս = Լույսը բերող, ինչը նրան նույնացնում է Լյուցիֆերի հետ, որը նույնպես՝ Լուսաբերն է:

----------

Varzor (07.03.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*474.* 


Մանրէների մշակումը օգտակար է միայն ոչնչացնելու նպատակով նրանց բնույթն ուսումնասիրելու համար: Հատկապես, նրանց ոչնչացնել՝ սովորել է պետք: Այդ էլեմենտը վնաս է հասցնում լավագույն գեղձազատումներին և կարող է հոգեկան էներգիայի թշնամին համարվել: Ինչպես ժանգն է կանգնեցնում անիվները, այնպես էլ մեխանիկական պրոցեսների այդ թափուկները մթագնում են զգայիմացությունը:



- - - - - - -



*475.* 


Ուսմունքը կարող է գնալ իր ճանապարհով, առանց հարկադրելու կարիքի: Կարելի է նշել, թե որքան ազատորեն է տարածվում Ուսմունքը, երբ ժամկետները գալիս են:



- - - - - - -



*476.* 


Աստրալ աշխարհի դրսևորումները հաճախ ֆիզիկական ոլորտ են մտնում: Որքա՜ն անմտորեն են ֆիզիկական ոլորտի արարածները դիմավորում իրենց օրենքների մեջ տեղ չգտած  ամեն երևույթ: Այդպես էլ շշմելու է Աստրալ աշխարհ մուտք գործող ամեն ոք, եթե գալիս է առանց այն գիտակցելու:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*477.* 


Մարդիկ բացարձակապես մոռացել են, թե ինչպես հասկանալ ու կիրառել հոգեկան էներգիան: Նրանք մոռացել են, որ գործի դրված յուրաքանչյուր էներգիա իներցիա է ծնում: Համարյա անհնար է կասեցնել այդ իներցիան: Այդ պատճառով հոգեկան էներգիայի ամեն դրսևորում իներցիայով շարունակում է իր ազդեցությունը, երբեմն նույնիսկ երկար ժամանակ: Կարելի է արդեն ձևափոխել միտքը, իսկ անցյալ ուղերձի հետևանքն այնուհանդերձ կխոցի տարածությունը, դրանում է հոգեկան էներգիայի ուժը, ինչպես նաև առանձնահատուկ հոգատարության արժանի որակը: Միայն լուսավոր գիտակցությամբ կարելի է կառավարել հոգեկան էներգիան, որպեսզի չխցանես ճանապարհդ քո նախկին առաքումներով: Հաճախ պատահական և ոչ հատուկ միտքը երկար ժամանակով պղտորում է նվաճումների օվկիանոսի մակերեսը: Մարդն արդեն վաղուց մոռացել է իր մտքի մասին, բայց այն շարունակում է թռչել նրա առջև, լուսավորելով կամ մթագնելով ուղին: Ճառագայթի շողին կպչում են փոքր լուսատուներ, այդպիսով հարստացնելով նրան: Աղբին կպչում են մութ, փոշոտ մասնիկներ, և արգելակում են շարժումը:
Երբ ասում ենք՝ թռչեք լուսավոր, կամ՝ մի աղտոտեք, նախազգուշացնում ենք գործողության մասին:
Հոգեկան էներգիայի մասին ամբողջ ասվածը վերաբերվում է յուրաքանչյուր գործողության: Այստեղ վերացական ոչինչ չկա, քանզի հոգեկան էներգիան զետեղված է ամբողջ բնության մեջ և հատկապես արտահայտված է մարդու մեջ: Որքան էլ մարդ փորձի մոռանալ նրա մասին, հոգեկան էներգիան իրեն կհիշեցնի, և կրթության գործն է սովորեցնել մարդկությանն ըստ արժանվույն վարվել այդ գանձի հետ:
Եթե եկել է ժամանակը խոսել հոգեկան էներգիայի տեսանելի ֆիզիկական կուտակումների մասին,  նշանակում է, իրականությունը մուտք է գործել ակնհայտություն, նշանակում է, մարդիկ պետք է շտապ ձգտեն տիրապետել հոգեկան էներգիային: Տարածական հուրն ու հոգեկան էներգիան կապված են իրար և բարեշրջման հիմքն են կազմում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*478.* 


Մանրեները բաժանում ենք ուղղակի և անուղղակի ավերիչների: Երեկվա ասածը վերաբերվում է նախ և առաջ առաջին կարգին: Ֆիզիկական մարմնի հետ աստրալի միաձուլման դեպքում առաջինները վնասակար են:



- - - - - - -



*479.* 


Հոգեկան էներգիայի կուտակումների դեպքում անհրաժեշտ է լիթիումի լուծույթ, քանի որ կուտակումների այդ բյուրեղները կարող են պահպանվել լիթիումի էության մեջ: Նաև լիթիումի պատրաստուկը կարող է ծածկել ներվերի կենտրոններն այնտեղ, որտեղ հոգեկան էներգիան նստվածք է տալիս: Այդ շերտիկները մարդկության համադարմանը կդառնան: Արդեն վաղուց եմ ասել լիթիումի մասին:



- - - - - - -



*480.* 


Աղային լիթիումն օգտակար է ոչ միայն հոդատապերի, այլև ամեն տեսակի սխալ նստվածքների դեպքում: Բերածո շերտերի լվացազերծումը մաքրում է հոգեկան էներգիայի ճանապարհը: Գոյություն ունեն այդ էներգիաները պարունակող աղբյուրներ; դրանք կարելի է առաջարկել ներքին կիրառման համար:
Կարելի է նկատել, թե ինչպես են որոշ էլեմենտներ կյանք մտնում անհրաժեշտ ժամկետներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*481.* 


Ով չի վախենում վերանայել Ուսմունքի հիմքերն իր գիտելիքները նրբացնելու համար, նա արդեն իսկ ճիշտ է: Ով չի վախենում չհասկացված մնալ, նա Մեզ հետ է: Ով չի վախենում իրար միացնել մեծ հոսանքների հուները, նա Մեր բարեկամն է: Ով չի վախենում տեսնել լույսը, նա արծվի աչքից է: Ով չի վախենում մտնել հրի մեջ, նա հրեղեն ծնունդ ունի: Ով չի վախենում անտեսանելիից, նա կճեղքի խավարը: Ով չի վախենում շրջանցել աշխարհը, նա դարձել է դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ: Ով չի վախենում իմանալ իմաստության պատգամները, նա Մեզ հետ կլինի:
Մենք հրաժարվեցինք և ձեռք բերեցինք: Մենք տվեցինք և ստացանք: Մենք զրկվեցինք և ազատագրվեցինք հափշտակություններից: Ճանաչողն ընթանում է ինչես առյուծն անապատի: Ո՞վ կարձագանքի առյուծի մռնչոցին: Միայն վախից ազատագրված առյուծը:
Ու՞ր են կապերը: Որտե՞ղ են շղթաները: Հեռավոր աշխարհների ճանաչումը նվաճումների պսակը կգործի:



- - - - - - -



*482.* 


Ճշմարիտ է հիվանդությունը ներս չխցկելը՝ այս ճշմարտությունը մարմնի բժիշկը գիտի և պետք է գիտենա նաև ոգու բժիշկը: Ինչպես փակ նեխումն է խոցում ամբողջ մարմինը, այնպես էլ ոգու միջից չարտաքսվածը կխոչընդոտի գիտակցության աճին:
Դժվար բան չէ ասելը՝ արմատահան արա քո արատները, բայց ավելի լավ է ասել՝ թող բարին լցնի էությունը քո: Առավոտը կփոխարինի գիշերվա՛ն:



- - - - - - -



*483.* 


Պետք է ուղղակի դիտարկել հոգեկան էներգիայի տարբեր դրսևորումները: Այն կարող է թե ազատագրող լինել և թե ստրկացնող, նայած, թե ինչպես կլինի ուղղված: Այն ուղղորդելու համար հատուկ բանաձևեր պետք չեն, միայն ազնիվ նկրտում է անհրաժեշտ: Բայց այդ ազնվությունը նույնպես հեշտ բան չէ, քանզի ազնվության տակ մարդիկ լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են հասկանում: Ցանկացած չարագործություն նրանք կարող են արդարացնել ազնվությամբ, բայց ու՞ր կմնա անձնվիրությունը, որը մաքրում է գործողությունը: Չարն անձի և երեսպաշտության հետ է կապված:
Պետք չեն հմայախոսքեր, միայն գիտակցության մաքրումը հոգեկան էներգիան կուղղորդի ճշմարիտ ուղղությամբ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*484.* 


Ամենացածր զգացմունքը բավարարվածության զգացմունքն է: Յուրաքանչյուր զգացմունք կարող է հետևանքների աղբյուր դառնալ, բայց բավարարվածությունը մահ է: Հեշտ չէ անբավարարվածությունն ընդունել որպես բարիք, բայց այդ անվերջանալի նվաճմանը կարելի է ընտելանալ:
Եթե պատկերացնենք մեզ ամենաբարձր նվաճումը,  այնուամենայնիվ այն այլանդակ կլինի, եթե նրան համեմատենք կատարելության հետ: Մեր գործերը, նախ և առաջ, որպես որոնումների աղբյուր անբավարարվածություն ունեն  իրենց հիմքում: Բայց նորեկի համար ամենադժվարը կլինի պատասխանել հարցին. "Եղբայր, կարո՞ղ ես արդյոք ընդգրկել քո մեջ հավերժական անբավարարվածությունը":



- - - - - - -



*485.* 


Որոշ մարդկանց անվանում են երջանկություն կամ դժբախտություն բերող: Շատ օրինակներ ու ապացույցներ են բերում: Ասենք, թե նման ինչ-որ բան գոյություն ունի: Նայենք դրան հոգեֆիզիկական տեսանկյունից: Կարմայի սահմաններից դուրս կա հրապուրիչ կամ վանող ինչ-որ բան: Մի շարք ֆիզիկական փորձերով կարելի է որոշել, որ տարերային էլեմենտների հարաբերակցությունը նշանակություն կտա հրապուրման և վանման զուգորդմանը: Որքան ավելի ամբողջական ներկայացվի հիմնական էներգիան, հետևանքն այնքան ավելի դրական կլինի, և եթե այդ տարերքը լինի հուրը, ուրեմն անհրաժեշտ էլեմենտները կթռչեն, ինչպես թիթեռնիկները դեպի լույսը: Նշանակում է, նույնիսկ հաջողությունն է չափվում ֆիզիկական պայմաններով, և օգտակար է ճանաչել սեփական էությունը:
Ո՞րն է հրի ազդեցության սահմանը: Հուրը և մագնիսը իրար կապված չե՞ն արդյոք: Ի՞նչն է սնուցում մագնիսի էությունը: Տարածական հրի լարումը չափելու համար մարդիկ մինչև օրս որևէ գործիք չունեն: Բայց կարող են գոյություն ունենալ մետաղներ, որոնք զգայունություն կտան հրեղեն ալիքների նկատմամբ: Շատ հակազդեցություններ, որոնք առայժմ նրբագույն էին թվում, շուտով կշշմեցնեն իրենց նախնականությամբ: Իհարկե, մարդիկ, նախ և առաջ, նկատում էին ակնհայտ էլեմենտները, բայց ամենա ամենաթափանց էներգիան դեռևս չեն փորձել խտացնել:
Առաջարկեք ձեր մտերիմներին մտածել այս ուղղությամբ: Այդ փորձի սկիզբը դրել է նախնադարյան մարդը երկու կտոր փայտով: Բայց էներգիան մինչև օրս այդպես էլ օգտագործված չէ: Հուրը, ինչպես լույսը, ուժեղացնում է մարդու էությունը: Ամենահրաշալին և զգոնը կոփվում է հրի մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*486.* 


Մարդիկ չեն դիտարկում մետաղների ազդեցությունը հոգեկան էներգիայի վրա, այնինչ հնում այդ ուղղությամբ մեծ զգոնություն է դրսևորվել: Մագնիսից բացի հետազոտվել են յոթ, ութ և ինը մետաղներից բաղկացած որոշ համաձուլվածքներ: Ինչպես գիտեք, շատ պատկերներ պատրաստվում էին մետաղների համաձուլվածքներից և խորհուրդ էր տրվում դիպչել նրանց ձեռքերով, որպեսզի աստվածայնացման անվան տակ մարդիկ բարերար հետևանք ստանան հոգեկան էներգիայի վրա: Այժմ այդ նախնական ձևերը մի կողմ են թողնված, բայց գիտակից ոչնչով փոխարինված չեն: Բայց աստղաքիմիան ընդունվում է, ռադիոակտիվությունն ու մագնետիզմն ուշադրության են արժանանում, սակայն այդ ամենն ուղղված է մարմնի վրա միայն, այնինչ ամենագլխավորը՝ հոգեկան էներգիան, - մոռացված է: 
Հետևեք, թե գունավոր ապակիներն ինչ ազդեցություն են թողնում հոգեկան վիճակի վրա, դրանից ավելի ուժեղ կազդեն մետաղներն ու նրանց զուգակցությունները:
Դուք ստիպված եք լինելու ուշադրություն դարձնել հոգեկան էներգիայի վրա:



- - - - - - -



*487.* 


Ինչ-որ մեկը կասի՝ ինչու՞ զբաղվել Հրեղեն Յոգայով ու հոգեկան էներգիայով, երբ մենք ունենք անլար կապ և բոլոր հայտնագործությունները: Բայց անլար կապը միայն մտքեր է փոխանցում, այն ժամանակ երբ հոգեկան էներգիան ոչ միայն փոխանցում է, այլև մարդ անմիջապես ընդունում է դա և սկսում է ի կատար ածել: Չենք սխալվի, եթե ասենք, որ աշխարհի կեսը ի կատար է ածում ներշնչված հրամաններ և հոգեկան էներգիայի համար տարածություն գոյություն չունի:
Նորից ինչ-որ մեկը կասի՝ բայց այդ դեպքում հոգեկան էներգիան վտանգավոր է պետությունների համար: Կպատասխանենք՝ իհարկե, բոլոր կիրառված էներգիաները վտանգավոր են, բայց նրանք գոյություն ունեն, և գալիս է ժամանակը դրանք գիտակցաբար կյանքին կցելու համար: Բոլորն ունեն հոգեկան էներգիայի պաշար, բայց, չօգտագործված, այն մի այլանդակ նստվածք է դառնում, որի անունն է կարծրախտ, այն դեպքում երբ կարելի է այն իմաստնաբար կիրառել:



- - - - - - -



*488.* 


Եթե ձեզ տան մեկ զգեստի համար պիտանի շորի մի կտոր, նրա կեսից մի ամբողջ զգեստ չեք կարող կարել: Այդպես էկ եթե հետևեք խորհրդի կեսին, ուրեմն հետևանքն էլ ամբողջությամբ չեք ստանա: Մարդիկ սիրում են դեն նետել խորհրդի կեսը և հետո բողոքել հույսերի չիրականացման վրա: Խելամիտ խորհուրը դեղամիջոց է, որի բաղադրությունը փոխել չի կարելի:

----------

Varzor (13.03.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀՐԵՂԵՆ  ՅՈԳԱՅԻ  ՆՇԱՆՆԵՐԸ"*


*489.* 


Հայտնի Րիշին նստած էր լուռ, և նրա դեմքը նպատակադրություն էր արտահայտում: Հարցրեցին նրան. "Ինչո՞վ է զբաղված միտքդ": - Րիշին պատասխանեց. "Այս պահին տաճար եմ կառուցում": - "Իսկ որտե՞ղ է ուրեմն քո տաճարը": - "Այստեղից քսան անցարան այն կողմ, և մեծ կարիքի մեջ են շինարարները": - "Ուրեմն, նույնիսկ անշարժության մեջ դու ստեղծու՞մ ես": - Րիշին ժպտաց. "Մի՞թե շարժումը միայն մատների և ոտնաթաթերի մեջ է":



- - - - - - -



*490.* 


Շատ գնահատելի է, եթե տարածական միտքը կարելի է կանչել համագործակցության: Եթե ոչ միայն հուրն է զուգակցում, այլ աստղերն էլ մասնակցում են գործողություններին: Մի աստիճանի վրա մենք լարում ենք մեր կամքը, հաջորդին զուգակցման մեջ ենք մտնում տարածական կրակների հետ, և տարածական միտքը ծառայում է որպես լուսանշան ու բարձրախոս: Այդ վիճակում կարիք չկա շատ կամք ծախսել: Մեզ շրջապատում է էներգիայի անսպառ պաշարը և ծառայում է մեզ, եթե թույլատրել ենք:
Եթե ձեռագրի մեջ կայծը ջնջում է հանման ենթակա տեղերը, և կապույտ լույսով ընդգծում է տեղերը խրախուսանքի արժանի, նշանակում է, մենք հզոր աշխատակից ենք ստացել: Այդ վիճակը ստիպողաբար հրահրել անհնար է, միայն փորձն է մեզ մոտեցնում տարածական մտքին: Այդ ճանապարհով,  հրից ու տարածական մտքից հետո, մենք շարժվում ենք դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհների գիտակցումը: Մենք մեծ ուրախության մեջ ենք, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը տարածության օվկիանոս է մուտք գործում:



- - - - - - -



*491.* 


Կտավաքարը, թիթղոնի մի քանի տեսակներ, մանգանը, սոդայի նստվածքները կյանքի համար բացարձակապես օգտագործված չեն: Ի՞նչ հիվանդություններ կարելի է բուժել սոդայի նստվածքներով: Ինչպիսի՞ պատրաստուկներ է տալիս կտավաքարը: Ինչպիսի՞ վերածումներ կառաջադրի թիթղոնը: Մանգանի մասին արդեն խոսել ենք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*492.* 


Հրեղեն Յոգան գալիս է ժամանակին, Ուրիշ էլ ո՞վ կասի, որ գրիպի համաճարակները պետք է բուժել հոգեկան էներգիայով: Ուրիշ էլ ո՞վ ուշադրություն կդարձնի հոգեկան, մտավոր և քնային նոր հիվանդությունների վրա: Ոչ թե բորոտությունը, ոչ թե ժանտախտի հին ձևը, ոչ թե խոլերան են սարսափելի, նրանց դեմ նախապահպանական միջոցներ կան, բայց հարկ է խորհել ժամանակակից կյանքի ստեղծած նոր թշնամիների վրա: Հին միջոցները նրանց դեմ կիրառելի չեն, իսկ նոր մոտեցումը կստեղծվի գիտակցության լայնացմամբ:
Կարելի է հետևել, թե ինչպես են հազարամյակների ընթացքում հոսել հիվանդությունների ալիքները: Ըստ այդ աղյուսակների կարելի է կազմել մարդկային շեղումների հետաքրքիր մի աղյուսակ, քանզի հիվանդությունները, բնականաբար, ցույց են տալիս մեր գոյատևության բացասական կողմերը:
Հուսով եմ, որ կենդանի մտքերը ժամանակին կմտածեն: Ուշ է ջրապոմպ կառուցել, երբ տունն արդեն բոցավառվել է:



- - - - - - -



*493.* 


Պետք է խորինս գիտակցել ապագան: Ավարտված գործերի վրա աշխատանքը չի ավարտվում, այն շարունակվում է հավերժ: Անվերջության երևույթն ամենագեղեցիկ նկրտումն է:



- - - - - - -



*494.* 


Ուրախ եմ, եթե հասկանում եք, որ խոչընդոտը՝	 հնարավորություն է: Անհաջողությունը նշան է, որ մթերը ձեզ ճանաչել են: Ինչպե՞ս մենք պետք է սովորենք պահպանել մթերի վկայությունները, աճի համար միայն նրա՛նք են օգտակար: Ինչպես աղբն է պարատացնում հողը, այնպես էլ մութը նեխում է հանուն Լույսի ծաղիկների: Եթե լուսավոր շրջապատն աղավաղում է ծիածանը, մութն, ընդհակառակը,  այն ակնհայտ է դարձնում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*495.* 


Քաղցկեղը մարդկության խարազանն է և անխուսափելիորեն պետք է աճի: Գլխավոր միջոցները քաղցկեղի դեմ նախապահպանական միջոցներն են լինելու: Ով չի  օգտագործում միս, գինի, ծխախոտ և թմրանյութեր; ով մաքուր է պահում հոգեկան էներգիան, ով երբեմն կիրառում է կաթնային դիետա; ով մաքրում է ստամոքսը և լիթիումի լուծույթ է ընդունում, - կարող է քաղցկեղի մասին չմտածել:
Հիվանդության սկզբում կիրառելի է վիրահատությունը, բայց այն անիմաստ է, եթե առողջանալուց հետո մարդը վերադառնալու է նախկին կյանքին: Իհարկե, անդրաձայնը կարող է քայքայել ուռուցքը, բայց ի՞նչ նշանակություն ունի դա,  եթե թունավորման պատճառը վերացված չէ: Կյանքը պետք է առողջացնել: Դժվար չէ մեռյալների բուժում հորինե՛լը: Բայց պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել հիվանդացողների կյանքի որակին:
Ընդունված է մտածել, որ քաղցկեղը ժառանգական է: Իհարկե, դա պետք է հասկանալ այնպես, որ թունավորված օրգանիզմը նույնպիսի օրգանիզմ է ծնում: Անհապաղ պետք է պաշտպանել երեխաներին, նրանց մեջ արդեն շատ են առանձնահատուկները:



- - - - - - -



*496.* 


Շատ զգոն ապարատները հասկանում են, որ երբ ալիքները լարված են՝ դրանում է իսկական համագործակցությունը: Իրոք, լինում են պահեր, երբ աշխարհի վահանը շիկանում է և կենսատու ոչ մի էություն տեղ չի հասնում: Հոգեկան էներգիայի ամրապնդումը կհուշի, թե երբ է անհրաժեշտ լինում սպասել հողմի ավարտին: Ունակության դրսևորումը հանկարծակի չի գալիս, այդ պատճառով զգոն, ընդունակ աշխատակիցները միշտ գնահատված կլինեն:
Մենք միայն ուրախանում ենք, երբ գտնվում է մեկը, ում կարելի է "լեցուն թաս" անվանել, չէ որ նրան կարելի է վստահե՛լ: Շատ են օրինակները, երբ, նույնիսկ բազում նշաններից հետո, կանչվածները հետ են վերադարձել: Նրանք տրվել են ոչնչությանը, կենդանի քայքայվել են և նահանջել են մթի մեջ:



- - - - - - -



*497*. 


Յուրացրեք, թե որքան օգտակար է հետևել Մեր խորհուրդներին և առանց տխրելու գիտենալ, որ հողմի արտահոսքերը լարում են կենտրոնները: Բայց _Դուկկարի_* հովանոցի տակ կսպասենք, մինչև հողմն անցնի: Ուսուցիչը շատ դետքեր ունի:

- - - - - - -
*_Դուկկար_ - բարձր կարգի տիբեթյան բազմաչք և բազմաձեռք աստվածուհի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*498.* 


_Աբիդհարմայի_*  լույսը բարձրագույն ոլորտների զուգակցումն է գիտակցության ճառագայթումների հետ: Մենք օրինակի վրա ցույց տվեցինք, թե Աբիդհարմայի լույսը որքան է պահպանում երկրային ցածր ոլորտների թունավորված ճառագայթումներից: Թունավոր գազերի մութ կրակը հետ է մղված և որակազերծված է Աբիդհարմայի լույսով, բայց դրա համար պետք է գիտակցել տարածական հուրը և սեփական էներգիաների արտահոսքերը: Հիրավի, օգտակար հետևանքների համար գիտակցում է անհրաժեշտ: Ամենահասարակ ճշմարտությունը կրկնողության կարիք ունի, հակառակ դեպքում կթաղվի թափոնների տակ:



- - - - - - -



*499.* 


Ամեն գիտակից գործողություն անոչնչանալի ձեռքբերում է: Ուսմունքի հաստատումն անհաղթելի ասպազենք է: Իմացությունը Լույսի կայծերի տիրապետումն է: Տարածությունը մարմինների ժողով է: Ժամանակը ճառագայթների հայեցողություն է, ինչպես երկարաժամկետն է դառնում աննշան, այնպես անտեսանելի է թթվածնի՝ կրակի հզորության հայրենիքի, կազմությունը:



- - - - - - -



*500.* 


Դուք նկատած կլինեք, որ մտքի հեռազգացական փոխանցումն արտասովոր արագ է մոռացվում: Դա տեղի է ունենում փոխանցման էության պատճառով, որը շոշափում է սովորական լսողությանը ոչ հատուկ բացառիկ  կենտրոններ: Կարելի է ընտելանալ  հիշողության մեջ այդ հաղորդումների  հաստատվելուն, բայց նրանց տեխնիկան այնուամենայնիվ առանձնահատուկ է մնում: Նմանապես հաղորդումների հղումն էլ կախված  կլինի ոչ թե կամքի բռնի լարունից, այլ Աբիդհարմայի լույսի հետ զուգակցման ներքո գիտակցության հստակությունից: Այսպիսով փոխանցման երևույթը կախված է գիտակցության և տարածության հրի կողմից ներգրավված թթվածնի մաքրությունից:
Հարկ է դիտարկել մարդկային էներգիաների արտահոսքերի քիմիական տարբերությունները:  Բայց մտքերի առաքման սովորական փորձերն այստեղ ոչնչի պետք չեն: Առաքողը մտովի պնդում է"Ուղարկում եմ", իսկ ընդունողն էլ մթագնում է գիտակցությունը "Ստանում եմ" մտքով:
Հեռավոր հաղորդումների ժամանակ առաքումները պետք է հարմարեցնել ստացողի հոգեկան վիճակին: Նույնիսկ ավելի լավ է օգտագործել նրա համար սովորական արտահայտություններ, որպեսզի խուսափեք հոգնեցուցիչ հետևանքներից:
- - - - - - -

* _Աբիդհարմա_ -  Բուդդայական մետաֆիզիկան: Տվյալ դեպքում՝ բարձրագույն գիտակցությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*501.* 


Հոգեկան էներգիան ամեն տան մեջ աճել կարո՞ղ է: Դեպի ապագան նկրտող տան մեջ, իհարկե: Դա հասարակ և հեշտ բան չէ: Մարդիկ չափազանց շատ են ուղղորդված դեպի ներկան: Երբ խոսվում է հատուցմանը դեմ, դեպի ներկան ուղղորդված մարդը չի հասկանա այդ պատգամի կենսականությունը: Բայց դեպի ապագան նկրտողը նույնիսկ չի էլ դատի հատուցման պայմանների մասին, և ամեն հատուցում նրա համար ընդամենը մի զույգ կոշիկ կլինի հաջորդ ճանապարհն անցնելու համար: Այդ ժամանակ վառվում են ճանապարհի լույսերը և աճում է հոգեկան էներգիան: Չէ՞ որ ամեն ինչ փորձով է զարգանում: Փորձն իմաստավորվում է ապագայի մեջ սուզվելով և հակասում է անիմաստ անբովանդակությանը:
Բարձրագույն փորձն է փորձը սեփական անձի վրա: Նրանում են հենց կենտրոնախուսությունն ու կենտրոնամետությունը: Այդ հասարակ ճշմարտությունները պետք է ամրապնդել: Հատկապես սեփական ոգին հանուն  մարդկության դնելու մեջ է ամփոփված թե զոհաբերությունը, և թե ձեռքբերումը: Չմիահյուսված հակադրությունները շրջան չեն կազմի, առանց շրջան չի լինի պտույտի համակարգ: Ամեն պարույր վերևից ու ներքևից շրջան կթվա, բայց կվերանա պատկերացումների յուրաքանչյուր բարդություն, եթե մենք ընթանանք դեպի ապագա:
Պետք չէ՛ բարդեցնել հոգեկան էներգիայի ուղին: Նա ինքը կհուշի զգոն ականջին, թե երբ է կրճատվում քունը որպես անպետք մի բան; թե երբ է կրճատվում ուտելիքը որպես անպետք մի բան; թե երբ է կրճատվում ըմպելիքը, որպես անպետք մի բան: Չէ՞ որ յուրաքանչյուր էներգիա սնուցում է, իսկ հոգեկանը հատկապես:
Վերջույթների ժամանակավոր թուլացումը չպետք է շփոթեցնի, երկրի թունավորված հոսանքներն ազդելու են նախ և առաջ վերջույթների վրա: Բայց հոգեկան էներգիայի բնական աճը կարող է փոխարինել մարմնի ուղիները և օգնել հավասարակշռություն գտնել տեսանելիի և անտեսանելիի միջև:

----------

Varzor (18.03.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*502.* 


Կարելի է կանխատեսել, որ ինչ-որ մեկը հոգեկան փորձեր  կսկսի բույսերի հետ, բայց առանց արդյունքների: Կարելի է պատկերացնել, թե ինչպես է նա փնովելու Ուսմունքը սխալ ցուցումների համար, առանց սեփական էներգիայի վիճակի մասին մտածելու:
Պետք չէ կասկածի տակ առնել ցուցումների ճշգրտությունը, երբ ասում եմ, որ հոգեկան էներգիան պետք է ոչ միայն ամրապնդվի, այլև հղկվի: Այն սկսելու է հզորանալ հրի ալիքների տակ, երբ աուրան սկսի ծիրանի հագնել լարումից: Այն սկսելու է հղկվել զգոնությունից, սրատեսությունից և մտածելակերպի հղկումից: Ինչպե՞ս դուք ավելի ճիշտ կանվանեք հղկված մտածողությունը, երբ ապագայի բանաձևերը հիացմունքի մեջ են հնչում: Այո, բազմաթիվ մարդիկ անցնում են այդ բանաձևերի կողքով և շրջանցում են ոգու նկրտումներով եղծված խարանները: Այո, խարանները զգոնության լավագույն համեմատությունն են: Ոչ թե կոպիտ, խոցող երևույթները, այլ տիեզերական մտքի թևերն են, ինչպես թեթևագույն հպումներ, պառկում գլխագագաթին և զարթնեցնում կունդըլինիի նկրտումը: Այդ մտքերը կարող են թռուցիկորեն թեթևակի հետք թողնել, բայց նրանք, էլեկտրականություն կուտակող ասեղների նման, խցանում են կենտրոնները: Արդյո՞ք մեր կենտրոնները չեն նմանվի սոճու փշերի:
Ով մտել է հոգեկան էներգիայի հղկման ճանապարհ, նա չի խոսի ցուցումների անճշտության մասին:



- - - - - - -



*503.* 


Ու՞ր կարելի է ուղղել մտածողությունը: Ու՞ր կարելի է նպատակադրել կամքը: Դեպի տարածություն, որտեղից գալիս է կենսարար էներգիան: Դեպի այն սլանանք:



- - - - - - -



*504.*


 Լիալուսինը սովորաբար նպաստում է հեռամտաընկալական երևույթներին: Բայց կան հանգամանքներ, որոնք կերպափոխում են այդ պայմանը: Նախ և առաջ ազդում են արևային բծերի հայտնի փուլերը: Դուք կարող էիք նկատել, որ հեռամտաընկալական երևույթներն աճում են մոլորակային ճառագայթների քիմիականության հետ մեկտեղ, բայց արևաբծերն ազդում են գոյի ամենատարբեր կողմերի վրա: Ցուրտը, որը կարող է հասնել կործանիչ սահմանների, հրաբխի և երկրաշարժի ջերմությունը նույնպես աուրայի փոփոխությունների ուղեկիցները կլինեն:
Պետք է նկատի ունենալ այս ակզբունքը, որովհետև ցուրտը կարող է մեծանալ և երկրաշարժերն էլ հզորանալ: Այդպես անցումնային երևույթը կարող է վերջնականը դառնալ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*505.* 


Մեկ բանի պետք է ընտելանա Յոգան ուսումնասիրողը, մարդկանց կողմից անխուսափելի կասկածին: Իրենց վերաբերմունքի համար մարդկանց մեղադրել  չի կարելի: Եթե յոգը ճգնավոր լիներ բառի ընդունված իմաստով, նրա հետ ավելի հեշտորեն կհաշտվեին: Եթե նա մոգի տեսք ունենար, նրան կընդունեին վախից դրդված: Բայց նրա էությունը սովորական բառերով անբացատրելի է, իսկ աշխատանքն աշխարհի բարեշրջման վրա՝ չի մտնում հաստատված և ոչ մի կանոնների մեջ: Ինչպե՞ս մարդիկ կհաշտվեն իրենց կյանքի վերափոխումների հետ: Չէ՞ որ նրանք ամենից շատ հենց դրանից են վախենում:
Բարեբախտաբար, Հրեղեն Հոգու ճանապարհը բռնածը կասկածների մասին մտքից չի տառապում: Նա գործում է, ամբողջովին իրեն տրամադրելով բարեշրջմանը: Նա ընթանում է առանց կասկածների, գիտենալով, որ բավարարվածությունն իր ճակատագիրը չէ:



- - - - - - -



*506.* 


Տիեզերական պայմաններից բացի հեռամտաընկալական երևույթների վրա ազդեցություն է թողնում անհանգստությունը: Սեփական և շրջապատող գործերի լիովին հասկանալի այդ անհավասարակշռությունը ներխուժում է հաղորդատու թելի մեջ: Նաև հաղորդումը կանխագործելու չափազանց մեծ ցանկությունը ցնցում է ներմուծում հրեղեն լարի մեջ: Բայց և այնպես ոչ մի ֆիզիկական ապարատ չի կարող համեմատվել հոգեկան էներգիայի հետ: Ֆիզիկական ապարատների ալիքները կարող են գերլցնել մթնոլորտը հայտնի շերտերում, ինչն առանց հոգեկան էնեգիայի ներգրավման կարող է նոր աղետի հասցնել:
Մի՞թե մարդիկ կարծում են, որ ֆիզիկական ալիքներն իրենց բնության վրա չեն ազդում: Անտեսանելի և անլսելի ալիքներն ազդում են խլացնող պայթյուններից շատ ավելի ուժեղ: Բայց բազում վտանգներ կվերանան, երբ գիտակցվի հոգեկան էներգիայի անսպառ աղբյուրը: Սակայն մարդկության համար հեշտ չէ նույնիսկ հոգեկան էներգիայի գիտակցման սկզբունքն ինքը:



- - - - - - -



*507.* 


Հոգեկան էներգիան սպանելը տգիտությանը հավասարազոր ոճրագործություն է: Նաև անհամար են չկազմակերպված հոգեկան էներգիայով գործած ոճրագործությունները: Կարելի՛ է այդ մասին մտածել: Այն բանից, որ որևէ մեկը այդ չի գիտակցել, չի հետևում, թե դրանք գոյություն չունեն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*508.* 


Ինտելեկտը՝ բանականությունը, - իմաստություն չէ: Զգայիմացությունն իմաստություն է, իսկ բանականությունը՝ դատողություն: Որոշողն իմաստությունն է, որովհետև վաղուց արդեն այդ որոշումը բեղմնավորված է: Բանականությունն իմաստության շեմն է, և երբ այն սրված է, ներհոսում է համադրման ոլորտի մեջ: Դատողությունն ու միտքը հատուկ էություններ են, գալիք տան անկյունաքարերը: Առանձնահատուկ միտք ունեցող մարդն իրեն փայլուն ապագա կարող է պատրաստել, բայց այդ ապագան կարող է մարմնավորվել միայն, քանի դեռ միտքն իր առանձնահատկությունը չի կորցրել: Երբ բանականությունը կորցնում է առանձնահատկությունը, նա այլևս իմաստուն է: Յուրաքանչյուր առանձնահատկություն նախանշանակված է երկրային պայմանների համար: Ոգու համադրումը բոլոր ոլորտներն է բացում: Հոգևոր լարվածությունը կուտակում է տարածական հոգեկան էներգիան: Հոգևոր լարումը կարող է մտցնել աստրալի ցանկացած ոլորտներ:



- - - - - - -



*509.* 


Լիովին արդարացի է հարցը, թե ինչպե՞ս է կուտակվում հոգեկան էներգիան: Նախ և առաջ գիտակցությամբ կամ անձնվիրությամբ և սխրանքով: Բոլոր դեպքերում հոգեկան էներգիան անքակտելի է մնում: Եթե այն կուտակված է գիտակցությամբ, սկսելու է հղկվել, բայց ուրիշ կուտակումների ներքո հնարավոր են դեպքեր, երբ էներգիան կհավաքվի սաղմի մեջ և կսպասի դրսևորման համար հարմար պայմանների: Հոգեկան էներգիայի բոլոր դրսևորումների մեջ կարելի է ենթադրել անցյալում բնազդի ինչ-որ լուսավոր արարքներ:



- - - - - - -



*510.* 


Գիտակցությունը կուտակվում է դանդաղ փորձով: Հասարակ փորձով կարելի է ցույց տալ, թե ինչպես է այդ դատավորը կենսագործում մեր գործողությունները: Չդրսևորված մարդու մոտ հրահրում է ինչ-որ գործողություններ և հետևում է, թե ինչպես է նա կատարում դրանք: Հետո կամքի հղումով զրկում է նրան գիտակցությունից և ստիպում է նույն գործողությունները կատարել՝ համեմատությունն ապշեցուցիչ կլինի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*511.* 


Դեռ վերջերս միտքը դեպի ֆենոմեններն էր նկրտում, դեպի այսպես կոչված էներգիայի դրսևորումները: Բայց այժմ կարելի է մտածել կյանքի բարելավման և ապագայի մեջ քայլեր կատարելու մասին: Պետք է հավաքել ամբողջ արիությունը, որպեսզի մոռանանք հրաշալիի մասին և այդ հասկացությունն իրականություն տեղափոխենք: Դա դժվար է, բայց պետք է հաղթահարել պայմանական հասկացությունների սահմանափակությունը: Նաև դժվար է չընկնել սովորականության մեջ, քանի որ բարեշրջման մեջ շարժումը միշտ արտասովոր է, քանզի գոյության մասերի զուգակցումը միշտ նախկինից տարբեր է լինելու:
Կարելի՞ է արդյոք կառուցել կյանքը Կալի Յուգայի ավարտի ատողականության մեջ: Բայց ապագա Սաթյա Յուգայի ամբողջ խնդիրն արդեն իսկ  այժմ, թշնամության և ոչնչացնելու մեջ, պետք է արտահայտվի: 

*512.* 


Յուրաքանչյուր փորձի ընթացքում կարելի է նկատել ցածրագույն նյութի հակազդեցությունը: Մաքրման և արտանետման ճանապարհով հաջողվում է հեռացնել վնասաբեր ցածրագույն մասնիկները: Մարդկային գոյությունը ենթակա է ընդհանուր օրենքների: Մի՞թե ամեն առաջընթաց շարժման դեպքում ամենաբութ դիմադրություն չի ծագում: Մի՞թե ստիպված չենք հրի միջոցով կործանել անհետևողականությունն ու նեխականությունը: Ինչպես լաբորատոր փորձի ժամանակ, պետք է անջատել բոլոր անկենդան պրոցեսները: Եթե ցանկանում եք ստուգել,  թե ով է ենթակա ցածրագույն ազդեցությունների, ժողովի ժամանակ ընդհանուր բարիքի գործողություն առաջարկեք: Համոզված եղեք, որ առարկողները անկենդան նյութից դեռևս չեն ազատագրվել: Մարդիկ ավելի շուտ են իրենց մասին տեղեկություններ տալիս, քան հումքային նստվածքները: Հետևաբար, հրեղեններին ընտրելիս, նայեք փորձությունների արդյունքները, որնք սպասեցնել չեն տա:
Նաև հոգեկան ռեակցիայի ժամանակ զորեղանում է արտահայտված պրոցեսը: Ինչպես նաև մարդն է խորացնում իր սկսած ուղղությունը: Քչերն են, որ կարող են իրենց էությունը թաքցնել:
Հրի զարգացման դեպքում սխալմամբ կարելի է դատել հանդիպական երևույթների մասին: Վաղուց արդեն մատնանշված զգայիմացությունից ցայտում է հոգեկան էնեգիայի լարվածության կրակը: Ի՞նչ է ուրեմն թաքնվելու նրանից:

*513.* 


Երբ Մենք խոսում էինք Միջազգային Կառավարության մասին, շատերը շփոթմունքի մեջ էին ընկել: Երբ նրանք իմանան, որ դա Իմացության Կառավարությունն է, կհասկանա՞ն արդյոք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*514.* 


Դժվար է հասկանալ, թե որն է հուսահատության արարքը, և որն է պոռթկուն ցանկությունը: Նույնիսկ նրանց հուրը նման կլինի:



- - - - - - -



*515.* 


Ինչպե՞ս կապույտ հուրը կարող է փոխակերպվել ծիրանեգույնի: Հոգեկան էներգիայի լարումը սուտակե նետեր կուղարկի, և նրանց աճը կխոցի գիտակցության կապույտը:



- - - - - - -



*516.* 


Ահա և գտնված են Տիեզերածնության մեջ _Ուրը_ և _Սվաթին_*: Կրկնված էն առաջընթացող Ակվարիուսի նշանները և զուգորդումը Սատուրնի հետ: Մեկ անգամ ևս կարելի է տեսնել, թե Ատլանտների Տիեզերածնությունը որքան ճիշտ ուղով էր ընթանում: Ոչ միայն ճառագայթների քիմիականությունը, այլև Լուսատուների ազդիչ համագործակցությունն էր գիտակցվում: Հենց այն, ինչին երկար թափառումներից հետո նորից վերադառնում է մարդկութունը: Բայց դեռևս պետք է գիտակցել հասարակ մի բան, որ Տիեզերքի բնակեցվածությունը չի նշանակում, որ դրանք բոլորը երկրային ձևեր են: Մարդիկ չեն կարող պատկերացնել իրենց ուրիշ դրսևորումներում, բայց ի՜նչ ուրախութուն պետք է ծնվի համագործակցության գիտակցությունից: Թեթևորեն է պետք մոտենալ ամենաընդհանրացնող պայմաններին:



- - - - - - -



*517.* 


Ուսումնասիրելով հոգեկան էներգիայի կուտակումները, կարելի է նկատել, որ էներգիան գործում է Տիեզերքի զարկերակի նման՝ մակընթացություններն ու տեղատվությունները հզորություն են կուտակում: Իմաստուն բան չէ միայն մակընթացությունների սպասելը, հակառակ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս կուտակում կստացվի: Ինչպես հրեղեն թելերով միավորված նրբագույն մանվածք, գործվում է կենտրոնների համագործակցության կտավը: Ինչպես Տիեզերքի բարդագույն շողարձակում, կրակներով է փայլում հոգեկան էներգիան: Նրան կարելի է անվանել Աթմա: Ուրուն և Ագնին անհրաժեշտ են, որպեսզի Սվաթիին գիտակցություն տան:
Ինչ-որ մեկը կասի, եթե հոգեկան էներգիայի գիտացումը մեզ հասցնելու է մինչև Տիեզերքի ծայրը, ուրեմն չի՞ կարելի արդյոք շրջանցել այդ բարդ էներգիան: Չի կարելի, հիրավի չի կարելի շրջանցել այն, ինչը ինքն է մեզ մոտենում:

- - - - - - -
* Սանսկրիտում Ուրու (հայերենում՝ Ուր), նշանակում է լույս, իսկ Սվատի՝ առավոտյան աստղ. Արևելքում այդպես է կոչվում Վեներա մոլորակը:  Ուրուսվատի՝  այդ անունն են տվել Ելենա Ռերիխին Սպիտակ Եղբայրության անդամները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*518.* 


Սպասելով իրականանալուն միայն իրենց ճանապարհներով, մարդիկ շատ բան են կորցնում: Ինչպե՞ս են նրանք  մտածելու հեռավոր աշխարհների մասին: Ստիպված ենք շատ աղյուսակներ ու ցուցակներ փոխել:



- - - - - - -



*519.* 


Դուք նկատում եք, որ երբեմն նույնիսկ կարևոր հանգամանքների մասին խոսում ենք կարճ, հազիվ հիշատակելով դրանք: Դա նշանակում է, որ ներկա պահին տարածության ալիքները բարդեցնել չի կարելի: Այդ պայմանը քիչ է պահպանվում և անուղղելի վնաս է պատճառում: Ուրեմն սկսենք հարգել մտքի բյուրեղի նշանակությունը:



- - - - - - -



*520.* 


Եգիպտոսի թաքնություններում կար գործողություն, որը կոչվում էր "Թուրը սրել": Փորձարկվողին թողնում էին խորին մթության մեջ, նրան էր մոտենում Մեծ _Հերոբանտոցը*_  և բացում էր նրա համար որոշ Գաղտնիքներ,  և լույսը լուսավորում էր Հերոբանտոցին, հետո նորից ամեն ինչ ընկղմվում էր մթի մեջ:
Հետո մոտենում էր Գայթակղիչ կոչվող քուրմը: Մթի միջից Գայթակղիչի ձայնը հարցնում էր. "Եղբայր, ի՞նչ տեսար և լսեցիր" - Փորձարկվողը պատասխանում էր. "Ինձ իր ներկայությանն արժանացրեց Մեծ Հերոբանտոցը": - "Եղբայր, դու համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ դա Ինքը Մեծն էր": - "Իմ աչքերը տեսան և ականջները լսեցին": - "Բայց պատկերը կարող էր խաբուսիկ լինել և ձայնը լինել կեղծ": 
Այդ ժամանակ փորձարկվողը կամ սկսում էր կասկածել և ազատ էր արձակվում, կամ էլ տոգորվում էր հաստատամտությամբ և ասում էր. "Կարելի է խաբել աչքերին և ականջներին, բայց սրտի մեջ ոչ մի բան խաբկանք չի ներգրավի: Տեսնում եմ սրտով, լսում եմ սրտով, աղտոտ ոչինչ չի դիպչի սրտիս, քանզի սրած է թուրն ինձ վստահված":
Այդ ժամանակ նորից մոտենում էր Մեծ Հերոբանտոցը, ցույց էր տալիս նրան կարմիր հեղուկով լի մի գավաթ և ասում էր. "Ընդունիր և ըմպիր այս թասը, դատարկիր այն, որպեսզի  տեսնես գաղտնիքը հատակի":
Իսկ հատակին էր պատկերը օձի շրջանի մեջ պառկած մարդու, և գրություն. "Սա դու ինքդ ես, ամեն ինչ տվող և ամեն ինչ ընդունող": Այդպիսին է մնացել Ուսմունքը բոլոր ժամանակներում, բայց տգիտության մութը ստիպում է մոռանալ իմաստը նրա:
- - - - - - - 
* _Հերոբանտոց_ - (Հոր Բանը՝ Խոսքը Տվեց), հունարեն՝ _Իերոֆանտոս,_ որ թարգմանվում է որպես "սրբազան գաղտնիքներ բացատրող: Վարկածը թարգմանչինն է, այնպես որ, ում դուր չի գալիս, կարող է թողնել հունարեն տարբերակը՝ Իերոֆանտոս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*521.* 


Մեր հանձնարարությունները միշտ վտանգավոր են, քանզի նրանք ամենահզոր թշնամու դեմ են ուղղված: Այդպես՝ իսկությունից բացի, այլ ճշմարտություն չկա: Այդպես՝ միայն ընդունել և տեղ հասցնել թասը:
Հինավուրց առարկաների մեջ կարելի է իմացության խորհրդանիշներ գտնել:
Ճամփորդ, չկա՞ վախ քո մեջ արդյոք:



- - - - - - -



*522.* 


Մենք տեսել ենք, որ հոգեկան էներգիան ամենամոտ առնչություն ունի հրի հետ և իրենից անքակտելի ձեռքբերում է ներկայացնում և ունի կուտակիչ հատկութուն: Նշանակում է, այդ էներգիան կարող է կուտակվել այն իրերի վրա, որոնք կամքի լարում կհրահրեն: Էներգիայի հաջող կուտակումը կարող է նույնիսկ ստիպել առարկան լուսավորվել կամ հաղորդել ներշնչված միտքը: Սա է սուրբ առարկաների գիտական բացատրությունը:  Ճիշտ կլիներ նրանց մեջ գտնել հոգեկան էներգիայի կուտակումը, եթե միայն անիմաստ ուղերձները չեն ջնջել արժեքավոր կուտակումները:
Հոգեկան էներգիայի պաշար ունեցող մարդիկ պետք է պետության գանձը դառնան: Ոչ թե միլիոնավոր երկոտանիներով պետք է հպարտանա պետությունը, այլ հոգեկան էնեգիայի պաշարով: Հանուն էներգիայի մեկ պաշարի կարելի է հազարավոր անտեղյակներ խնայել: 
Ինչպես մագնիս, հոգեկան էներգիայի ամեն լարում դեպի իրեն է գրավում մարդկանց ներսում ցրիվ տված հոգեկան էներգիայի սաղմերը: Նշանակում է, գիտակից էներգիայի ամեն սեփականատեր ինքնին հասարակական բարիք է: Ուրեմն հոգատարորեն վերաբերվենք էներգիայի ամեն կուտակման:



- - - - - - -



*523.* 


Իհարկե, հոգեկան էներգիայի զարգացման դեպքում կարելի է նախատեսել այդ էներգիան կուտակող ապարատը, բայց մարդկային էներգիան պարտադիր ուղեկցորդը կլինի:
Հոգեկան էնեգիայի հետ փորձերի համար համբերություն և շերտանստվածքների մշտականություն են անհրաժեշտ: Վնասակար է անհամաչափելիորեն ուղարկել էներգիան, քանզի արագությունը կարող է խոցել հանդարտ շերտանստվածքների մակերեսը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*524.* 


Հին առակն ասում է. "Սատանայի սանձն ամուր է" կամ "Սատանայի դեմքը տեսնողն այն երբեք չի մոռանա": Հին մարդկանց մոտ պահպանվել են մարդկային գիտակցության ծանրաշարժության մասին հասկացությունները: Մեր գլխավոր խորհուրդն է, որ առաջ մղեք գիտակից շարժունակությունը: 
Մաքուր, ազատ, աներկյուղ գիտակցություն, ինչպիսի՜ գանձեր այն կարող է տալ մարդկությանը: Բայց սովորույթը, շղթաների պես, կաշկանդում է անփորձներին: 
Կարելի է հոգեկան էներգիա կուտակող ապարատ տալ, բայց ո՞վ ուղեվար կդառնա: Եվ արդյո՞ք շատերը կկարողանան գնահատել էներգիայի կիրառումը կյանքում:



- - - - - - -



*525.* 


Այսօր խոսենք աշխատանքի մասին: Հոգեկան էներգիայի գիտակցված զարգացումը աշխատանքի հագեցվածություն է դրսևորում: Կարճ ժամանակում կարելի է դրսևորել երկար տարիների գործողությունների արդյունքը:



- - - - - - -



*526.* 


Ճիշտ է մտածել, թե մարդու դրսևորած հոգեկան էներգիան որքան կբարձրացնի մարդկային արժանապատվությունը: Այդ ուղղությամբ մտքի սլացումը միայն՝ արդեն իսկ բարիք է հանդիսանում:

----------

Varzor (25.03.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*527.* 


Ձեզ մոտ կգա մեկը և կասի Հրեղեն Յոգային մոտենալու իր ցանկության մասին: Հարցրեք՝ ի՞նչ է նրան մղել այդ որոշմանը: Կասի՝ փնտրում եմ ապացույցներ: Կմտածեք՝ մերը չի: Կամ կասի իր թշվառ ճակատագրի մասին: Կմտածեք՝ մերը չի: Կամ կասի իր թշնամիներին հաղթելու մտադրության մասին: Կմտածեք՝ մերը չի: Կամ կասի հարստանալու իր ձգտման մասին: Կմտածեք՝ մերը չի: Կամ կասի երկրային առավելությունների մասին: Կմտածեք՝ մերը չի: Կամ կասի հանգստի ցանկության մասին: Կմտածեք՝ մերը չի:
Բայց ահա ինչ-որ մեկը կասի՝ ցանկանում եմ կատարելագործվել: Հարցրեք՝ ի՞նչ պարգև ես ենթադրում: Կասի՝ մոտենալ Ուսմունքին:
Ուրախացեք եկողի համար, քանզի նրա ոգին ճիշտ դուռ է թակել: Նա կարող է իրեն հետևել: Անցավ կարող է կտրել իրենից անօգուտ հավելուկները: Կհասկանա նա, որ ոչ թե տառապանք է պետք, այլ ազատագրում: Կհասկանա, որ ոչ թե հրաշքի դրսևորում է պետք, այլ զգայիմացություն: Կհասկանա, որ ոչ թե ուղեղով սերտելն է արժեքավոր, այլ գիտակցումն ու կիրառումը:
Փայլելով առաջին օրը, հաջորդ օրը նա չի վհատվի: Կընթանա, ինչպես փիղը երջանկության, իր առռջև թփերը բացելով: Հաջողությունը կընդունի ինչպես արևի ժպիտ: Կվտարի վախի կարիճին: Կընդունի նվերը, ինչպես ուղեցույց լապտեր: Գիտակցումն ու կրակների զարգացումը կընդունի որպես հրապուրիչ  մագնիս: Կհասկանա, որ կրակներն աճում են բույսերի պես անսանձ: Կհասկանա, որ հուրն այրում է անցյալը և լուսավորում է ապագան: Եվ կհասկանա, թե ինչ է նշանակում սխրա՛նքը:



- - - - - - -



*528.* 


Մենք խուսափում ենք կրկնողություններից, բայց երբեմն ստիպված ենք վերադառնալ նախկին առարկային: Ուշադրություն դարձրեք այդ կրկնողությունների վրա, նրանց նշանակությունը կախված է անձնական անըմբռնումներից կամ հատուկ ուշադրություն պահանջող տիեզերական բարդեցումներից: Այդպես պետք է պնդել հոգեկան էներգիայի հանդեպ վերաբերմունքի մասին: Իհարկե, այն անքակտելի է, բայց կարելի է այն քնի վիճակի հասցնել, և այդ ժամանակ այն կսկսի ինքնաբյուրեղանալ և կդադարի գործել: Հետո այդ հումքը նորից անհրաժեշտ կլինի արթնացնել անձնվեր աշխատանքի գութանով: Իհարկե, նրա ոչ մի սերմ չի կորի, բայց հարկ կլինի արթնացնել այդ շերտավորումները, այդ պատճառով Ուսմունքում այդքան դատապարտելի է քարացած ինքնապարծությունը: Հիրավի, ավելի լավ է այրվել, քան հանգչել:

----------

Varzor (27.03.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*529.* 


Ճիշտ է, մտքի ուժի մասին վաղուց են խոսում, բայց դրանից դրության էությունը չի փոխվել: Ոչ ոք չի հետևում իր մտքերին, չի ցանկանում դիտարկել մտքի պատճառն ու հետևանքը: Այնինչ ինչպիսի՜ հիանալի փորձեր կարելի էր անց կացնել առանց կյանքից կտրվելու: Նրանց համար բացառիկ պայմաններ պետք չեն, միայն ուշադրություն և գիտակցության աշխուժություն: Օրինակ, դուք հեռազգացական հաղորդումներ եք ընկալում, կարելի է հետևել, թե ինչպիսի արտաքին ու ներքին պայմաններ են ազդում հաղորդումների որակի վրա: Աշխուժության թե քնկոտության տրամադրությունը, նյարդայնությունը կամ ուրախությունը, հոգնածությունը կամ նպատակասլացությունը, ամեն վիճակ ուժեղ ազդեցություն  է թողնում հաղորդման որակի և լարման վրա: Բացի այդ, մասնակիցների անձնական բնույթն էլ իր հետքերն է թողնում: Մի՞թե կարևոր չէ այս ամենն ուշադիր նշելը:
Չէ՞ որ նկատված է, որ մասնակիցների որոշ հատկություններ նույնիսկ ֆիզիկական ազդեցություն են թողնում: Որոշները կարելի է հաղթահարել, բայց որոշները, հաճախ կարմայականները, անուղղելի են: Եթե միայն կամքի հատուկ լարումով, բայց կամքը մտքով է արարվում:
Առաջարկում եմ նշել բոլոր հեռազգացական հաղորդատվությունները: Նշել պետք է ըստ առաջին անմիջական զգացողության առանց տարբեր դատողությունների:



- - - - - - -



*530.* 


Կարելի է հետևել, թե հաղորդատվությունների վրա ինչպես են ազդում օտար նկրտումները: Կարելի է տեսնել, թե ինչպես երբեմն նույնիսկ լավագույն կլիմայական պայմանները մթագնում են հեռավոր կոչերով: Օրինակ՝ հեռավոր երկրում գտնվող կարիքավորն իր հետևից վարվեցողությունների պոչ է քարշ տալիս և կարող է ներխուժել հաղորդումների մեջ: 
Դիտարկելով հանգամանքները, կարելի է բացահայտել լավագույն պայմանները և կատարելագործել դրանք:

----------

Varzor (28.03.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀՐԵՂԵՆ  ՅՈԳԱՅԻ  ՆՇԱՆՆԵՐԸ"*


*532.* 


Մենք խուսափում ենք ամենից, ինչ վերաբերվում է մկանների մեխանիկային: Չէ՞ որ նույնիսկ մկաններն էլ պետք է կամքի հղումներն արտահայտեն: Մենք չենք սիրում մեխանիկական գիրը, որովհետև այն միշտ բարդեցնում է գիտակցության վերելքը: Այն խաթարում է նուրբ էներգիայի կատարելագործմանը: Ելակետային հանգամանքն այնուամենայնիվ զգայիմացությունը կլինի: Զգայիմացության զարգացման ժամանակ չի սպառնում այն վտանգը, որը կապված է հաղորդատվությունների մեխանիկական տեսակների հետ:
Ուրեմն եկեք առավելությունը տանք ամենին, ինչը վեհացնում է մտքի մշակվածությունը:



- - - - - - -



*533.* 


Ավտոմատ գրի եղանակը կատարյալ չէ, մշտական երկատում է ստացվում: Ազդեցությունը գալիս է ձեռքի դաստակի վերևում գտնվող կենտրոնի վրա, բայց գիտակցությունը նույնպես ընտելացել է իշխել այդ նույն  կենտրոնին՝ երկու ուղիներն սկսում են կռիվ տալ և արտահայտությունների նրբությունը տեղ չի հասնում:



- - - - - - -



*534.* 


Ամենից վնասակար են այսպես կոչված ակամա մտքերը: Ամեն գիտակից միտք իր մեջ արդեն որոշակի կազմակերպվածություն պարունակում է, բայց ամենից վատ են թափառական մտքերը, որոնք անիմաստ խցանում են ուղիները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*535.* 


Փորձեք ըստ ցանկության տեսնել ձեր աուրայի կտորներ: Դա անհնար է, քանզի հոգեկան էներգիայի օրենքը, բացի ցանկությունը, հարմար պայմանների կարիք նույնպես ունի: Այդպիսի պայմաններն ակնթարթորեն չեն ծագում, այլ դրանք պետք է կուտակել բարձրագույն ազդեցությունների հումքի վրա: Բայց դեպի բարձրագույն ազդեցություններն ընկած ճանապարհն էլ հեշտ չէ, քանզի դրանք բաց դարպասներից ներս մտնելու իրավունք են ստացել: Նրբագույն էներգիայի օջախների հետ շփվելուց ամեն խուսափում փակում է դարպասները: Ու նաև պետք է հասկանալ, թե ինչում է կայանում արդյունավետ շփումը: Այն կախված է ոչ այնքան նպատակասլացության եռանդից, այլ նաև շրջապատող պայմանների հանդեպ հոգատար վերաբերմունքից: Երբեմն լռության անցումնային ժամանակաշրջանը լավագույն կուտակիչն է դառնում: Զգայունակության աստիճանի վրա գիտակցությունը հասկացնել է տալիս, թե ինչպիսի գործողություն է համապատասխանում անհրաժեշտությանը:
Զարգացած աուրաների բաղկացուցիչ մասերից առանձնապես դժվար է տեսնել հագեցած կանաչն ու ընտիր սուտակագույնը: Երկու հակադրություններ են՝ զմրուխտն ու սուտակը: Առաջինը սխրանքի համադրությունն է, իսկ երկրորդն՝ անձնվիրությունը: Մշուշոտ դրսևորումներում նրանք երկուսն էլ կարող են հանդիպել, բայց մաքուր վիճակում նրանց հազվադեպ կարելի է տեսնել, ինչպես հազվադեպ են հանդիպում համադրությունն ու սխրանքը: Զմրուխտն ավելի մոտ է Բրահմայի թասին, իսկ սուտակը՝ աչքին:



- - - - - - -



*536.* 


Հոգեկան էներգիան պետք է զարգացնել պլանաչափորեն ու եռանդով: Հոգեկան էներգիայի զարգացումը կախված է ներդաշնակ զուգակցություններից, ինչպես նաև ֆիզիկական վիճակից:



- - - - - - -



*537.* 


Խնոցին և հոլը՝արարիչ պարուրաձև շարժման խորհրդանիշներն են: Ֆիզիկական անշարժությունը թուլություն չէ, և լռությունն էլ ձայնի բացակայություն չէ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*538.* 


Երբ բոլոր գրքերն ընթերցված են և բոլոր խոսքերն ուսումնասիրված, այդ ժամանակ արդեն մնում է իմացածը կիրառել կյանքում: Իսկ եթե գրքերը կարդում եք ու լսում եք խոսքերը, իսկ կիրառությունն այնուամենայնիվ մնում է կյանքից դուրս, ուրեմն և ոչ մի նշաններ ձեզ չեն ստիպի փոխել ձեր սովորությունները: Բայց պետք է ճանապարհ գտնել դեպի գիտակցության շարժունակությունը: Սիրտը կարող է սկսել ամոթ զգալ ժամանակի անարժան մսխումից:
Մենք բոլորովին չենք ցանկանում խիստ լինել: Մենք գերադասում ենք տեսնել նվաճելու ուրախությունը: Բայց դարերի սովորույթը ստիպում է սուրը պատրաստ պահել, քանզի վախը դեռևս իշխում է մարդկանց վրա: Հաղթանակը վախի վրա նոր գիտակցության շեմը կդառնա:



- - - - - - -



*539.*


 Հարկ է ուսումնասիրել երեխաների նյարդային կենտրոնների վիճակը: Հայտնի է, որ այդ կենտրոնները զարգանում են չափազանց անհատականորեն և անհավասարաչափ: Կարելի է գտնել միայն մեկ շատ զարգացած կենտրոն ունեցող երեխաներ, և այդ ժամանակ կտեսնեք, որ նրանք կարող են մեծահասակներին նմանվող կարճ գործողություն կատարել:
Երբեմն որոշ կենտրոններ հիվանդկոտություն են դրսևորում և հրահրում են բժիշկների տարակուսանքը, քանզի նյարդային կենտրոնների դրսևորումը երեխաների մոտ բժիշկները նույնիսկ հնարավոր էլ չեն համարում: Այնինչ, ըստ այդ հիվանդագին նշանների և արտասովոր երևույթների կարելի է դատել մարմնի էության և ոգու որակի մասին: Որքա՜ն բարիք կարող էին բերել նման հետազոտությունները: Որքա՜ն հնարավորություններ կպահպանվեին: Այդպես կարող էր ճիշտ կերպով սկսվել հոգեկան էներգիայի կուտակումը:
Բազում մարմնավորումներ ապրած հին ոգիների համար բավականին դժվարություններ են հանդիպում յոթ տարեկանից հետո և հատկապես տասնչորս տարեկանից հետո: Տասնչորս տարեկանից հետո հոգեկան էներգիան արդեն սկսում է գործել: Ոգին արդեն կտրվում է իր նախկին գոյություններից, նոր, անհայտ ուղու ծանրությունը սկսում է ճնշել, անորոշորեն անհանգստացնում են կուտակած արժեքները, էությունը ձգտում է հետ, որտեղ գիտակցության հնարավորությունները շատ ավելի մեծ էին:
Երեխաների նյարդային կենտրոնների վրա ճիշտ հսկողությունը պետք է ապագայի համար: Գոյություն ուներ ոչ պիտանի կարծիք, որ իբր ոգին չի կարողանում տիրապետել նոր մարմնին և այդ պատճառով են տեղի ունենում մանկական անմտությունները: Բայց ամեն ինչ ընդհակառակն է: Երբ կենտրոններն աշխատում են սխալ, հոգեկան էներգիայի կուտակում տեղի չի ունենում, և դրսևորվելու համար ոգին նյութ չունի:
Երեխաների նյարդային կենտրոնների մասին հոգ տանելը կարող է գալիք ռասայի համար մտահոգություն համարվել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*540.* 


Մարդիկ, ճիշտ է, առնչվել են շատ էներգիաների հետ, բայց մեծամասնությամբ մեկ անգամ դիպչելով միայն, ճանաչելով միայն եզակի հատկություններ: Այդ սահմանափակությունից կարող են շատ վտանգներ ծագել: Օրինակ՝ համընդհանուր էլեկտրիֆիկացիան քաղաքակրթության բարօրությունն է, բայց քանի որ մարդիկ էներգիային միակողմանի են մոտեցել, նրանով տարածության արհեստական հագեցումը կարող է սպառնալ վտանգով: Էլեկտրականության լարվածության տեղերում կարելի է ուժի նշանակալի պարպումներ ստանալ: Եթե հզորացնում եք պատճառը, աճում են հետևանքներն էլ, այդպես ուժեղ լիցքահանման փոխարեն կարելի է մասսայական ոչնչացման հասնել: Ճիշտ նույնպես կարելի է պատկերացնել տարածության հագեցումն էներգիայով և ամենաանսպասելի խանգարումներ կյանքում:
Իհարկե, դուք համոզված եք, որ Մենք չենք խոսում էներգիաներին տիրապետելուն և կիրառելուն դեմ, բայց Մենք մտահոգված են նախազգուշացնել նոր էներգիաներ կանչելու դեպքում իմունիտետի պատեհաժամության մասին: Մեր բոլոր փորձերը ցույց են տալիս, որ հոգեկան էներգիան միշտ պատրաստ կլինի այլ էներգիաների հարվածները փոխակերպել օգտակար երևույթների: Մենք տեսել ենք, թե ինչպես հոգեկան էներգիան փոխարինում էր պատվաստումներին և ոչնչացնում էր հիվանդանալու հնարավորությունները, այդպես էլ էներեգիաների բոլոր ազդեցությունները նա փոխարինում է բարիքի:
Մի խառնեք այս պնդումը կամքի մասին ուսմունքի հետ, քանզի կամքը հոգեկան էներգիայի դրսևորումներից ընդամենը մեկն է:



- - - - - - -



*541.* 


Լսե՞լ եք դուք արդյոք, որ կայծակը սպանի յոգի: Ոչ, ընհակառակը, լսել եք յոգի մահազդու աչքի մասին: Ոչ միայն կամքի հրամանը, այլ էներգիաների համախմբումն է այդ ֆենոմենին ուժ տալիս: Գլխավորը, ունենալ հոգեկան էներգիայի պաշար, որը բարերար է:



- - - - - - -



*542.* 


Այսպես կոչված չորրորդ տարածքը հոգեկան էներգիայի հատկություն է: Հոգեկան էներգիայի հատկությունները լայնացնում են ընձեռնում բոլոր հասկացություններին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*543.* 


Կարող եք հանդիպել մարդկանց, որոնք կատարելապես հերքում են Ուսմունքը: Մի փորձեք նրանց համոզել: Մեր Ուսմունքը ոչ թե մուշտարի կանչող է, այլ ցույց տվող և նախազգուշացնող նրանց, ովքեր արդեն պատրաստ են կատարելագործվելու: Շատերն իրենց համար մեկ սիրելի էջ կընտրեն: Եվ նրանք հենց նրա հետ էլ կմնան, այլ ոչ Ուսմունքի: Ոմանք կձևացնեն, թե հարգում են Ուսմունքը, և քնելիս գիրքն իրենց բարձի կողքին կդնեն: Այդպես ոմանք էլ կաղաղակեն իրենց սերն Ուսմունքի հանդեպ, բայց որևէ սովորությունից չեն էլ փորձի հրաժարվել: Բայց կգան սպասվածնե՛րը:



- - - - - - -



*544*. 


Հները մի ասացվածք ունեին. "Վագրին բաց մի՛ թող": Ավելորդ է նրա նշանակությունը բացատրել: Բայց նրա իմաստը խորը հաստատում ունի կյանքում: 
Եվ ուրեմն, բաց չթողնենք վագրին:



- - - - - - -



*545.* 


Կարելի է համարյա համոզված լինել, որ Նոր Դարի երևույթը թափանցում է պարզ հոգիների մեջ: Թող լավագույններն իրենց ուսերին տանեն հակասությունների ամբողջ պայքարը: Ավելի փոքրերին թող ներկայացնեն բանաձևը, որպես հասարակ մի բան: Թող վերջիններս արդեն հանգիստ լինեն, երբ պայթյունի հուրը կփայլատակի: 
Հիշեք ցույց տրված խորհրդանիշը, երբ զվարճանքի ասպարեզից մարդկանց փորձում էին հանել այն քանդելուց առաջ, իսկ մարդիկ ոչ միայն դուրս չէին գակիս, այլ շատերը փորձում էին մտնել:
Բազմապատկելով Ուսմունքը, խնդրում ենք չզարմանալ, եթե միայն քչերն ընկալեն նրա անհապաղ անհրաժեշտությունը: Անգիտակից մտածողությունը մի զարմանալի հատկություն ունի՝ գալիքն ընդհակառակը զգալ: Ինչ-որ բանի մոտենալը զգացվում է, բայց խեղաթյուրված գիտակցությունը բեկում է պատկերացումը: Չարժե օրինակներ բերել, երբ մարդիկ ուրախանում էին դժբախտությունից առաջ և ցնծում էին պարտությունից առաջ:
Զգայիմացության մշակումը հոգատար նկրտում է պահանջում, այդ պատճառով միայն լավագույններն ու պարզերը կհամընկնեն ըմբռնման հեշտությամբ: Բայց ով նրանց միջև է, նախազգուշացումներից շնչահեղձ են լինում: Նրանք տեսնում են ուրվականներ և չեն հասկանում, թե որտեղ է իրականությունը: Նրանք ինքնաթմրեցնում են իրենց ոչ այնքան թմրանյութերուվ, որքան մտածողությամբ: Մանկուց պայմանական կենցաղի միջից ներծծած գաղափարների կպչունությունը սպանում է խելամիտ մտածողության փորձերը:
Աղետների ժամանակ անհեթեթ վարքի դրսևորումների օրինակները սովորական բան են դարձել, քանզի մտքի ուղղությունն ընթացել է ոչ թե իրականության հունով:

----------

Varzor (03.04.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*546.* 


Հրի տարերքին ոչինչ փոխարինել չի կարող: Ճիշտ այդպես փոխարինող չունի նաև հոգեկան էներգիան: Ամենաինքնաբավ, ամենանուրբ, ամենավերընթաց էներգիան հրի իսկական դու՛ստրն է: Պատահական չէ, որ մենք վկայակոչում ենք հրեղեն հաղթանակողուհուն: Ամեն բերկրանք արդեն իսկ գանձի նշույլ է կուտակում: Գեղեցիկի առջև ամեն հիացում լույսի սերմեր է հավաքում: Ամեն սքանչացում բնությամբ հաղթանակի ճառագայթ է ստեղծում: Արդեն վաղուց եմ ասել՝ դուք Լույս ունեք գեղեցկությա՛ն միջոցով:  Մի՞թե պետք է խոսենք միայն հաճույքի համար: Յուրաքանչյուր դիտողություն անհետաձգելի նշանակություն ունի: Այդպես հիացմունքն ամենակարճ ճանապարհը կդառնա հոգեկան էներգիան կուտակելու համար:
Կհարցնեն ձեզ ոչ մեկ անգամ՝ որտե՞ղ է հրեղեն էներգիայի սքանչելի այգու տնկարանը: Ասացեք՝ գեղեցիկի մասին ուրախության մեջ, բայց սովորեք պարունակել լույսի այդ ուրախությունը: Սովորեք ուրախանալ ամեն տերևին, որ արթնացել է ի կյանք: Սովորեք, թե կենտրոններով ինչպես համահնչել ուրախության կոչի հետ: Սովորեք հասկանալ, որ այդպիսի ուրախությունն անգործություն չէ, այլ գանձերի հունձք: Սովորեք էներգիան կուտակել ուրախությամբ, քանզի ուրիշ էլ ինչո՞վ մենք մեզ կկապենք հեռավոր աշարհների թելը: 
Ոչ թե տխրության, ոչ թե խելագարության, ոչ թե հարբեցման, այլ գիտակցման ուրախության մեջ գանձի երջանիկ տերերը կդառնանք: Դժվար է դատարկ ջրհորից ծարավ հագեցնել, բայց սարի աղբյուրը պատրաստ է իր զովությունը տալ ամեն մոտեցողի: Ուրախացե՛ք:



- - - - - - -



*547.* 


Տարածություն ուղարկված միտնքն իրեն նման մտածողություններ է գրավում:
Ինչպե՞ս վարվել, եթե լայն աշխարհայացքները նպատակին չեն հասնում: Պետք է ավելի լայնացնել դրանք: Ծայրահեղ թշնամության սահմաններից այն կողմ բարեկամության դաշտն է սկսվում, ճամփորդը պետք է գիտենա տեղամասի այս սահմանները:
Մի՞թե հնարավոր է սխրանք առանց հիացմունքի: Մի՞թե հնարավոր է անձնվիրություն առանց ուրախության: Մի՞թե հնարավոր է արիություն առանց սքանչանքի: Ուրեմն ցույց տվեք և հիշեցրեք, թե ինչպես ավելի հեշտորեն և ավելի մոտ գտնել հոգեկան էներգիան:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*548.* 


Կարելի է ուրախանալ, բայց ուրախության մեջ կենդանիների չնմանվենք: Ո՞րն է տարբերությունը: Միայն գիտակցությունը: Կենդանիները չգիտեն, թե ինչու են ուրախանում, իսկ մենք գիտենք, թե ուրախանում ենք ինչին: Այդպիսի գիտակցությամբ մենք միացնում ենք պատճառն ու հետևանքը: Դրանով կատարելագործման կամուրջ ենք կառուցում:
Կարելի է վերանայել իրադարձությունների ամբողջ շղթան և գնահատել նրանց հաջորդականությունը: Դրանով նույնպես մենք կտարբերվենք գազաններից, որովհետև առանձին պահերը նրանք իրար չեն կապակցում: Իրադարձությունների համեմատության մասին ուսմունքը հոգեկան էներգիայի նոր աղբյուր կտա: Եթե մարդիկ սովորեին ըստ գիտակցության համադրել իրենց կյանքի օրերը, նրանք տեղից առաջ կշարժվեին:



- - - - - - -



*549.* 


Կունդըլինին ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ սահմանել որպես վերացական սկիզբ: Երբ Երկրի կյանքի պայմաններն ավելի կոպիտ էին, ոգին անհրաժեշտ էր հրապուրել դեպի վերին ոլորտներ: Նախապես գլխավորում էր Բրահմայի Աչքը (Աջնա), հետո այն փոխարինվեց Կունդըլինիի հաղթանակով: Բայց Սամադհիի (ինքնակաևավարման) նվաճումները մարդկությանը չփրկեցին ստրկության և դավաճանությունների սարսափից:
Այժմ ժամանակը պահանջում է գործողություննեի համադրում: Երկրային գոյության այդ համադրումը կտա զգայիմացությունը: Զգայիմացության գանձն ամփոփված է Թասի մեջ, այդ պատճառով երկու սկզբնաղբյուրներին պետք է ավելացնել նաև երրորդ կենտրոնի ծաղկունքը: Թող Կունդըլինիի ծիածանը հրապուրում է վեր, բայց երկրի վրա երկրային կառույց է անհրաժեշտ: Սյունին պետք է հիմք կցել, ինչպես ձեռագիրը՝ մտքին: Վաղուց արդեն լուռ Թասը նորից կյանք կառնի: Մարդկությունը կընթանա նոր ճանապարհով: Երեք Վեհապետներ, երեք կենտրոններ այստեղ կհամագործակցեն:
Ով կարողանա գիտակցել Թասի լրացումը Կունդըլինիին, նա կհասկանա, թե ինչպես է հայրը որդուն հանձնարարում երկրային արքայությունը: Կունդըլինին՝ հայրն է, վերելքը սկսողը: Որդին՝ Թասն է, ում արթնացրել է հայրը: Ով գիտի հոր սկիզբը, նա կճանաչի որդուն ռասաների հերթափոխի ժամանակ: Սխրանքի Թասի հետ միասին՝ գործունեություն: Այսպես ոչինչ մի կողմ չի թողնված, ամեն ինչ հզորացված է: Թող այդ վիճակի բնական հավելացումը լինի Բրահմայի Աչքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*550.* 


Ինչու՞մ է  սուրբ հրի վրա թրծված մտածողության նրբությունն ու վեհությունը: Մի՞թե արհեստական տրամաբանության կույտերի և զարհուրելի հետևաբանությունների մեջ: Իհարկե, մտածողությունը ձգտելու է դեպի լավագույնն ու գեղեցիկը գնահատելը և դեպի առավել օգտակարության որոնումները: Կարելի է նախատեսել, թե ինչպես Թասի կուտակումը, համադրելով անցյալն ապագայի հետ, ընթացք կտա հստակ մտքերին:



- - - - - - -



*551.* 


Մի անգամ Օրհնյալ Բուդդան ասաց աշակերտներին. "Նստենք լուռ և թույլ տանք մեր աչքերին տեսնել": Որոշ ժամանակ անց Ուսուցիչը հարցրեց. Քանի՞ անգամ ես փոխեցի Իմ դիրքը": Մեկը նկատել էր տասը փոփոխություններ, մյուսն ընդամենը երեք, և ինչ-որ մեկը պնդում էր, որ Ուսուցիչն անշարժ է մնացել: Իմացության Տիրակալը ժպտաց. "Դիրքս և հագուստիս ծալքերը Ես փոխեցի յոթանասուն յոթ անգամ: Քանի դեռ չենք սովորել տարբերել իրականությունը, Արքատներ չենք դառնա":
Հոգեկան էներգիան գիտակցելուց առաջ ուշադրության է պետք սովորել: Այդ պատճառով օգտակար են անսպասելի հարցերը, ինչպես նաև տեղի ունեցածը նկարագրելը, և շատ օգտակար են ամենօրյա գրառումները: Հայտնի է, որ նույնիսկ ամենաքնկոտ ուշադրությունն է արթնանում նման վարժություններից: Անուշադիրը, անդիտունակը չի կարող հետևել հոգեկան էներգիայի ծաղկունքին: Դիտարկել խորհուրդ տալը՝ ընկերոջ խորհուրդ է, քանզի ապագան ուշադրություն է պահանջում:



- - - - - - -



*552.* 


Ֆիզիկական թուլության դեպքում դժվար են նաև հոգեկան փորձերը: Հոգնության դրսևորումը կարելի է հաղթահարել կարճ, բայց լիակատար հանգստով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*553.* 


Վարակվում է միայն հիվանդանալու տրամադրված մարմինը: Հոգեկան էներգիա է ստանում ոգին, որը պատրաստ է այն ընդունել: Եթե մարդիկ գիտակցեին, որ հոգեկան էներգիայի կուտակումն անհրաժեշտ է ոչ միայն ընթացիկ կյանքի համար, այլ որպես մշտական և անքակտելի ձեռքբերում և առավելություն, այդպիսի գիտակցությունը նշանակալիորեն կջնջեր կյանքերի միջև ընկած սահմանները: Մի՞թե կյանքի գիտակցությունը չպետք է անցյալի հետ միասին հոգ տանի ապագայի մասին էլ: Դա յուրաքանչյուր ուսյալի ուղիղ պարտականությունն է: Կար ժամանակ, երբ ուսյալներն ընդհատում էին կյանքը, նրանց գործը չէ՞ արդյոք այժմ կյանքը դեպի Անվերջություն շարունակել:
Տաճարների ծառայողների խոսքերը մատնանշում էին ապագա կյանքը, բայց այդ վկայությունները կատարելապես անհիմն են դարձել: Նախկին հրաշքներն իրենց կյանքն ապրել են, գիտակցությունն իրականությամբ է հրապուրվում: Մարմնավորումների հերթագայումը վավերացված է ինչպես հին, այնպես էլ նորագույն գիտնականների կողմից: Մեր գրականության մեջ սովորական բան են դարձել մարմնավորումների և կարմայի մասին հիշատակումները: Եվ սակայն այդ իրականությունը քիչ է բնավորվում գիտակցության մեջ, հակառակ դեպքում այն կփոխակերպեր ամբողջ կյանքը: Բայց մարդկանց հիշողությունը ծանրաբեռնված է տարօրինակ եզրակացություններով: Նրանք հաճույքով զբաղված են անպետք բաներով, բայց անկյունաքարային հասկացությունների համար մարդկանց երևակայությունը դաստիարակված չէ: Այնինչ, մեկ ժամյա գործնական զրույցը կարող է ընդմիշտ փոխել երեխայի էությունը: 
Չմեռնող մարդ, մի՞թե ապագային արժանի բան չէ դա: Մոխրից վերածնվող փյունիկը պատգամված է հնուց: Փյունիկին թևեր են պետք, բայց հոգեկան էներգիան ծիածանի լավագույն թևերը կտա:



- - - - - - -



*554.* 


Հազարավոր տարիներ առաջ ասվել է. "Կգա ժամանակ, երբ մարդիկ կբացեն իրենց սրտերը և Թասը կհասցնեն Բարձրյալին": Եկել է այդ ժամանակը, երբ մարդկությունը մոտենում է վեցերորդ կատարելագործմանը և Թասի վրա սկսելու է հուրհրալ կրակը: Որքա՜ն պատկերներ և գուշակություններ են շարված տարածության մեջ: Հիրավի, պետք է հիշել Թասի մասին: Թե ինչպես էր խեժը հուրհրում հների թասերի մեջ, և կինը, հենվելով սխրանքի թրին, բարձրացնում էր թասը:
Հիրավի, նրբագույն նախշանկարի նման բազմակերպ են հոգեկան էներգիայի դրսևորումները: Ոչ թե մտածողությունը, այլ Թասի զգայիմացությունը կարող է ճանաչել դրանք: Ինչպես մայրը գիտի երեխայի հուզմունքը, այնդպես Թասի հուրն է լուսավորում լարումների շփոթմունքը: Մարդկությանը կարելի է առաջարկել մտածել, թե ինչու՞ ապագա զարգացումն այդպես առաջ է մղում Թասի նշանակությունը: Ինչպես գործիքների կատարելագործմանը պետք է  ավելացնել մտածողության նրբաճաշակությունը: Ինչպես այդ պայծառացած աչքին հասանելի կդառնան սքանչելի դեմքեր: Չէ՞ որ ոչ միայն իր, այլև գիտակցությունների ամբողջ բազմությունների համար է պատասխանատու մարդը:



- - - - - - -



*555.* 


Պայմանների ինչպիսի՞ կուտակում է պետք մարդկանց, որպեսզի նրանք դրանց ուշադրության արժանացնեն: Ամեն քարե բարձունքի վրա մարդիկ պսակ են դնում: Թող գնան ցանկացած ճանապարհով, միայն թե վեր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*556.* 


Նույնիսկ ամենավերացական հասկացությունները, Հրեղեն Հոգուն հավելվելիս շոշափելի և իրական են դառնում: Ճշմարտասիրությունը, այսպես կոչված ազնվությունը, անփոխարինելի է դառնում: Փորձեք ազնվության որակը հեռավոր տարածքների հետ շփվելիս և հետո, անձնական սկզբի մեջ ներդնելիս, հետևեք անհամբերության կամ նյարդայնության, չխոսենք արդեն դիտավորականության հետ համեմատելիս, նրա տարբերությանը: Այդ հատկությունները արժեզրկում են հետևությունները: Ընդ որում վնաս է հասցվում, հաճախ անուղղելի: Այնինչ ազնվությունը, ինչպես մաքրիչ, բյուրեղայնություն է ներմուծում, որը պայծառացնում է գիտակցությունը, ինչպես գազը բոց է տալիս: Այդպես կարելի է աջակցել հաջողությանը, գործադրելով այսպես կոչված ազնվությունը:



- - - - - - -



*557.* 


Խոսում եմ հոգեկան էներգիայի մասին այնպես, ասես մարդկությունն այն արդեն ընդունել է: Ասես թե մարդիկ որոշել են կատարելագործել իրենց գիտակցությունը: Իսկ իրականում Ուսմունքը մնում է որպես լեռների տարօրինակություն: Մարդիկ համաձայն են լսել այն հանգստի ժամին: Ուսմունքի հետնոդրներին մարդիկ ուղղակի հաջողակներ են անվանում, առանց մտածելու, թե այդ հաջողությունը որտեղից է ծագում:
Ինչ-որ մեկն ասում է, որ Ուսմունքը չափազանց ընդհանրական է, մեկ ուրիշն Ուսմունքը հոգնեցուցիչ է գտնում, բայց աննկատելի Ուսմունքը տարածվում է ամենաանսպասելի ճանապարհներով: Ուսմունքի կաթիլները փայլում են անծանոթ մարդկանց խոսքերում, գիտնականների լաբորատորիաներում և անմոռանալի հերոսների սխրանքներում: Չճանաչելով իրար, այդ աներևակայելի աշխատակիցները ճիշտ ժամին տեղ են հասցնում իմացության բեկորները: Ո՞վ ուրեմն կպախարակի նրանց:
Ուսմունքով փորձվածը կժպտա. "Բարեկամս, բեր հնարավորինս շատ: Քո լուտանքը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ընծաների զամբյուղ": Լավագույն պտուղների համար տարբեր ծառերի կեղևից են գործում զամբյուղը: Մեկ չէ՞ արդյոք, դա՞ռը կլինի կեղևը թե քաղցր: Դեղի՞ն կլինի, կարմի՞ր, թե սպիտակ: Նույնիսկ սև զամբյուղներում է պահվել օգտակար բանջարեղենը: Ինչու՞ իզուր բռնանալ կարգավորված բնության վրա: Լարման ժամին նա իր բերքը կտա:
Բայց նրանք, որոնք գիտակցել են հոգեկան էներգիան և հասկացել են Ուսմունքի անհետաձգելիությունը, կհասկանան, թե որքան մոտ է գանձերը բաժանելու ժամանակը: Շրջապատող քաոսի դրսևորումը նրանց համար տոնական ամբոխի է նման: Քչեերն են, որ լրիվ դատարկ ձեռքեր ունեն: Նրանց, ովքեր բերում են, կասենք, չկոտրե՛ք:
Որտե՞ղ է սկիզբը, որին պետք է մասնակցել: Ո՞վ կարող է սահմանափակել: Յուրաքանչյուր սերմի համար կարելի է հող գտնել: Սերմն իր մեջ արդեն պարունակում է հոգեկան էներգիան: Հները գիտելիք ունեին հողը փափկացնելու պահին հոգեկան էներգիա հայթայթելու մասին: Ահա օրինակ, թե ինպես է փափկացումը շարժման սկիզբ դնում: Ուսմունքը ճանաչած ամեն ոք փափկացնող և Մեծ Խնոցին խառնող կդառնա: Այդպես ամեն օրվա իրականությունը Անսահմանության մեծ թերովբեն է դառնում:
Խստությունը կանոնավորություն է: Փափկությունն արարում է: Նայենք նույնիսկ դատարկ զամբյուղի մեջ, արդյո՞ք դառը կեղևի ծալքերում կյանքի սերմ չկա թաքնված:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*558.* 


Ոչ միայն Ատլանտները, այլ Եգիպտացիներն էլ հիշում էին սերմի էներգիայի մասին: Հանուն այդ էներգիայի նրանք դամբարաններում սերմեր էին դնում: Բայց ավելի գիտակից կիրառումն արդեն մոռացվել էր: Սերմի էներգիայի շարժիչը կարող էր շարժի գցել մեծ նավեր ու տարբեր մեքենաներ:
Եթե ձեռքի շփումը կարող է հսկայական առարկաներ տեղաշարժել, սերմի խտացված էներգիան կարող է երկարաժամկետ լարում տալ: Նույնիսկ սերմի կողքին գտնվող մարդիկ առողջանում են:



- - - - - - -



*559.* 


Երբ մարդիկ խոսում են մահվան մասին, հաճախ ճշմարիտ ենթադրություններ են արտահայտվում: Մարդիկ գիտեն, որ անսպասելի մահը երբեմն բարդություններ է բերում: Մարդիկ գիտեն, որ մարմնից աստրալի աստիճանաբար դուրս գալը շատ բան կարող է թեթևացնել, բայց գլխավոր նկատառումը չեն արտահայտում: Խուսափում են մտածել, որ բոլոր պայմաններից վեր հոգեկան էներգիայի որակն է: Գիտակցությամբ մարդը հաղթահարում է բոլոր խոչընդոտները: Երբ գիտակցությունն աճել է, այդ ժամանակ ամեն տեսակի անցումնային վիճակներ նշանակություն չունեն: Երբ ամուր է կապը Բարձրագույն Աշխարհի հետ, այդ ժամանակ բոլոր ձեռնարկումները հեշտորեն են տրվում: Բայց տարօրինակ է, որ մարդիկ, բաց թողնելով գլխավորը, նախընտրում են խոսել մանրամասների մասին:



- - - - - - -



*560.* 


Պնդում եմ՝ հոգեկան էներգիայի դրսևորումը կարող է հաղթահարել բոլոր խոչընդոտները: Չկա այնպիսի ուժ, որը կկարողանար փակել հոգեկան էներգիայի ճանապարհը:



- - - - - - -



*561.* 


Հերոսներին գիտելիքներ էին վերագրում, ինչպես խոտն է աճում: Մի՞թե դրանով բարձրագույն դիտողականության որակ չէին պահանջում:



- - - - - - -



*562.* 


Երբեմն մարդկային օրգանիզմը դիմադրում է արդեն իսկ իրեն սահմանված հնարավորություններին: Դա շատ է համապատասխանում ասացվածքին՝ դադարեցին սպասել լրաբերին, երբ լրաբերն արդեն դռան շեմին էր հասել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*563.* 


Ամեն տեսակ անկախություն քաջալերվում է: Բայց կարելի՞ է արդյոք կշտամբել, երբ երբեմն ցանկություն է հայտնվում հաղորդակցվել Ուսուցչի հետ, երբ գալիս է խորհուրդ հարցնելու ժամանակը և ընդհանուր աուրայով հագենալու ժամանակը: Միշտ ասվել է՝ սկզբում հողմ, հետո ամպրոպ, հետո լռություն: Լռության ձայնին է վերագրվել այդ լիակատար խաղաղությունը: Բայց այդ ձայնից վեր նույնպես գոյություն ունի շփում: Դուք գիտեք, թե ինչպես է փոխանցվում Ուսուցչի ձայնը, բայց կարելի է միավորվել գիտակցության մեջ, առանց խոսքերին ապավինելու, սեփական գիտակցությունն ակնթարթորեն Ուսուցչի գիտակցություն տեղափոխել: Համարյա դադարում եք զգալ ձեզ, միայն Թասի շրջանագիծն է լի ապրումներով: Այդպիսի միաձուլումը խոսքերից վեր է, քանզի այն լիցքավորվում է զգայիմացությամբ: Իհարկե, հեշտ չէ հասնել այդպիսի վիճակի, բայց գիտակցության լայնացման դեպքում այն ինքն է գալիս, եթե անիմացաբար նրան չխանգարես: Այդպիսի գիտակցությունն ընդգրկում է շփման բոլոր ձևերը:
Ինչու՞ Ուսմունքը պետք է ներծծված լինի որպես գոյատևման հիմք: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը սկսի կցել Ուսմունքն իր ինքնությանը, նա սկսելու է վերնատներ կառուցել, առանց հիմքի մասին հոգալու: Մասնակի ձգտումը տանում է մասնատման և վերածնունդ չի բերում: Բոլոր կործանիչ հետևանքները մասնակի ձգտումներից են, նրանց առկայությամբ մարդը չի կարող կատարելագործվել և չի կարող մաքրել գեղեցիկի իր զգացողությունը: Բայց առանց այդ որակի գիտակցությունների միաձուլումն անհնար է:



- - - - - - -



*564.* 


Դուք գիտեք, որ որոշ կենտրոնների լարման դեպքում դիտարկվում են մկանների կծկումներ և, ընդհակառակը, մկանների կծկումը կարող է կենտրոններում ուժեզ զգացումներ հրահրել: Եթե սրան գանք դատողության ճանապարհով, կարող է Հաթհա Յոգա ստացվել, բայց ազնվաբարո զգայիմացությունը միշտ դեպի վերելք է ուղղված:



- - - - - - -



*565.* 


Հոգեկան եներգիան երբեմն անվանվել է Թերոս: Հերմետիկական պատգամներում կարելի է գտնել հետևյալ արտահայտությունը. "Մարտիկ Թերոսն իր վահանը բարձրացրեց", - այդպես մատնանշվում էր հոգեկան էներգիայի պաշտպանական նշանակությունը: 
Լսե՞լ եք դուք արդյոք, որ գազանները հոշոտեն յոգի: Նման դեպք չի եղել, քանզի Թերոսի վահանի դեմ չի համարձակվի գնալ որևէ գազան, որի մեջ բնազդի կաթիլ կա: Բանն այն է միայն, որպեսզի Թասի Թերոսը կանչես դուրս դեպի վերջույթները: Թասի ուղիները տարածվում են մինչև բոլոր վերջույթները, և ոմանք կարող են զգալ Թասի լույսը, լարելով ձեռքերի կամ ոտքերի մատները, կամ զգալ զանգի լույսը Թասին համապատասխանելու դեպքում: Այս ամենը մետաֆիզիկա չէ, այլ ցուցմունք է կյանքում կիրառելու համար: Պաշտպանությունը շատերին է պետք, ինչու՞ ուրեմն չօգտվել սեփական գանձերից:
Դժվար չէ կուտակել Թերոսի էներգիան, նաև դժվար չէ այն դուրս կանչել: Ինչպես նաև պետք չէ որոշիչ ժամին կորցնել գիտակցությունը, այդպես մահացու աչքից էլ չես վրիպի: Յոգն իր կամքով կենդանի չի սպանում, բայց չար կամքը կոտրվում է Թերոսի վահանի վրա: Պետք է հասկանալ, որ ոչ թե բռնացող կամքը, այլ Թասի կուտակումն է պաշտպանություն և ազդեցություն տալիս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*566.* 


Վախն անհամատեղելի է սխրանքի հետ: Նորից պետք է նշել, որ վախը՝ զգուշություն չէ:



- - - - - - -



*567.* 


Գլխավորը՝ հոգեկան էներգիա կուտակելն է, ազդեցությունը դեպի նա է ուղղված: Շատ միջատներ են թռչում դեպի կրակը՝ թե սպիտակ, և թե սև, քանզի հուրը հոգեկան էներգիա է: Պետք է հասկանալ, թե որքան է ամեն ինչ հրապուրվում հոգեկան էներգիայով, հետևաբար պետք է միջոցներ ձեռնարկել հոգեկան էներգիային ճիշտ վերաբերվելու համար:



- - - - - - -



*568.* 


Գիտակցության աճն ուղեկցվում է թախծի ջղաձգումներով, դա իրոք անխուսափելի է: Անսահմանության անհամապատասխանությունը երկրային իրականության հետ արդարացի գիտակցության զգացմունքը չի կարող չհրահրել: Առանց շրջապատը զգալու դեպի Անսահմանություն ճանապարհ չկա: Հավատացեք, որքան ավելի մեծ է գիտակցությունը, այնքան ավելի շատ է թախիծը: Ո՞վ ուրեմն կարող է զգալ Տիեզերքի գեղեցկությունը: Ով գոնե մեկ անգամ լսել է ոլորտների համահունչությունը, նա հասկանում է մարդկության վիճակով հրահրված երկրային անկատարելությունը:
Այդ ջղաձգումների հետ պետք է պայքարել գիտակցաբար, հասկանալով նրանց անխուսափելիությունը: 



- - - - - - -



*569.* 


Ոչ միայն հիվանդություններից, այլև թշնամական դրսևորումներից ամենալավ պաշտպանությունը՝ միշտ հոգեկան էներգիայի գիտակից կիրառումն է: Նրա զարգացումը մարդկության ամենահանապազօրյա խնդիրն է հանդիսանում:

----------

Varzor (12.04.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*570.* 


Մեկը լսել, երկրորդը հիշել, երրորդը կիրառել: Ուսմունքը կօգնի հասնել երրորդ սահմանին: Նաև Ուսմունքը կօգնի դուրս գալ երկրային ուրվականների սահմաններից, կօգնի յուրացնել սովորականը որպես արտասովոր: Երբ այդ պարզ ճշմարտությունը դրսևորվի, ուրեմն այլևս մոտիկ կլինեն սխրանքը և հերթական վերելքը վերերկրային ոլորտներ: Սխրանք որոնողներին կարելի է ասել՝ գլխավորը, նվիրաբերեք ձեզ: Սահմանված ժամը կմոտենա միայն սխրանքի հետ միասին: Հաջողությունն այնժամ է, երբ սխրանքի ուրախությունը լցնում է Թասը: Իհարկե, այդ ուրախությունն ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունի իր ցատկոտումներով ծաղիկները ոչնչացնող հորթուկի ուրախության հետ: Սխրանքի ուրախությունը ճանաչում է բոլոր դժվարություններն ու վտանգները, նա անցնում է կամուրջը միայն մեկ անգամ և իր փայլքով կուրացնում է թշնամուն:
Թերոսին անվանում էին մարտիկ, հիրավի նա ոչ հնձվոր է ոչ հովիվ: Իր էուրյամբ Թերոսը նվաճող է և հաղթող, բայց սխրանքի ուրախությունը նրան բռնակալ չի դարձնում: Հնուց չորս ուրվագրեր են տրված. 1. Հարգանք Վերարքայության նկատմամբ; 2.Միասնության գիտակցություն; 3.Համաչափելիության գիտակցություն; 4."Քո Աստծով" Կանոնի կիրառում, - նրանք Թերոսին ըմբռնելու հիմք են տալիս: Ինչպե՞ս նա առանց նրանց կգտնի, թե որտեղ է Բարու ուղի՛ն:



- - - - - - -



*571.* 


Ուշադրություն դարձրեք ձնե գագաթներից եկած քամիներին ենթակա բարձրավայրերին: 7300 մետր բարձրության վրա ասուպային փոշու հատուկ նստվածքներ կարելի է դիտարկել: Քամու ուժով և արևի ճառագայթների տակ այդ փոշին նստում է ցածր սանդղավանդերի վրա, ինչից ոչ միայն ձյան որակը, այլև հողի հատկությունն է փոխվում: Հատկապես ուսուցանելի է հետազոտել այն տեղերում, որտեղ հողն առանց այն էլ մետաղներով հարուստ է: Մետաղատոգորումը ներսից և դրսից արտասովոր մագնիսական զուգակցություններ է տալիս: Ոչ միայն հոգեկան, այլ նաև շատ ուրիշ էներգիաներ այդպիսի տեղամասերում հատուկ վիճակներ են ստանում: Պետք է գնահատել վայրերը, որտեղ այդպես համադրվել են տարբեր պայմանները: Ձյան, հողի և բույսերի ուսումնասիրություններն այնքան էլ դժվար չեն նույնիսկ սովորական գործիքներով:
Ոչ միայն ձյան վիճակի մեջ, այլև սառույցների հալքի ժամանակ հեռավոր ոլորտների փոշին մեզ ուսմունք է տալիս նոր բաղադրիչների մասին: Որպեսզի երկրից նույնպես մոտենանք հոգեկան էներգիային, պետք է հետևել, թե հեռավոր ոլորտների նստվածքներն ինչպես կազդեն մարդու օրգանիզմա վրա: Կարելի է տեսնել, որ այդ ազդեցությունները նշանակալի կլինեն և տարբեր: Ուրեմն ուշադիր լինենք բնության էության հանդեպ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*572.* 


Ուրախության դրսևորումն աշխատանքում նույնպես հոգեկան էներգիայի հատուկ ձևի դրսևորում է: Ուրախ աշխատանքը մի քանի անգամ ավելի արդյունավետ է:



- - - - - - -



*573.* 


Ներվային շնչարգելությունները հաճախ տեղի են ունենում առանց Թասից  գիտակցաբար օգտվելու՝ այն ծանրաբեռնելու հետևանքով: Երեխաներն էլ դրանով կարող են հիվանդանալ, ցույց տալով, որ իրենց նախորդ փորձը նշանակալի էր: Իհարկե, հոգատար խնամքը և հանգիստ զբաղմունքը կհավասարակշռեն մարմնի և ոգու պայքարը: Ինչպես նաև կոկորդը, ատամներն ու աչքերը կարող են հիշեցնել չդրսևորված կուտակումների պայքարի մասին: Նաև պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել այսպես կոչված թոքախտի կազմավորման վրա, որը նույնպես կարող է հրահրվել Թասի կենտրոնով:
Վաղուց էր մատնանշվում Մտքի նշանակությունը: Այնպիսի պահոցը, ինչպիսին է Թասը, չի կարող շրջապատի համար նշանակություն չունենալ: Կարող են լինել թեթևացնող միջոցներ, բայց ավշակը, մենթոլը, նիվենին և մայրենու խեժը միայն կթեթևացնեն վիճակը, իսկ համադարմանի միջոց կարող է դառնալ հոգեկան էներգիայի դաստիարակումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀՐԵՂԵՆ  ՅՈԳԱՅԻ  ՆՇԱՆՆԵՐԸ"*


*574.* 


Մարդիկ պատրաստվում էին լսել Ուսմունքի Ձայնը: Նրանք հաճախ էին լսել իրենց սահմանված գանձի մասին: Ոմանք կարող էին պատկերացնել գանձը միայն որպես թանկարժեք մետաղ: Ինչ-որ մեկն իրեն հասանելիք բաժնի համար նույնիսկ մի երկար տոպրակ էր կարել: Բայց ժամանակն անցնում էր, իսկ գանձը չէր հայտնաբերվում: Ասում էին, որ գանձը մոտ է, բայց համբերությունն ավելի կարճ էր, քան երկար տոպրակը: Մարդիկ ինչ-որ մեկին հանձնարարեցին լսել Ուսմունքը, իսկ միչ այդ նրանք շուկա կգնան: Եվ գնացին, ափսոսելով կորցրած ժամանակը: Ով չհասցրեց պարտքերը հավաքել; ով բաց թողեց իր ամուսնությունը; ով չհասցրեց եկամուտ ստանալ; ով չհասավ էժան գների ժամին; ով կորցրեց Իշխանի ողորմածությունը: Մի խոսքով, Ուսմունքը բոլորին վնաս հասցրեց: Շուկայում հավաքվել էին նեղացածները, ձեռք էին առնում իրար. "Ու՞ր է այն, ավետված գանձը: Մեզ ամպի կտոր էին խոստացել, այն էլ ոչ անձրևաբեր":
Ասաց Ուսմունքի Ձայնը մնացած միակ սպասողին. "Ինչպե՞ս է, որ դու չես վախենում կորցնել քո շուկա գնալու ժամը: Ամեն ինչ կվաճառեն առանց քեզ, և պայմանագրեր կնքելիս էլ անունդ կմոռանան: Ո՞վ է ասել, որ գանձն անամպամած է լինելու": Սպասողը պատասխանեց. "Չեմ գնա, քանզի գանձն ինձ կյանքից ավելի թանկ է: Չի կարող ցնորական լինել ավետված բարին": Ասաց Ձայնը. "Չե՞ս վախենում, որ կլռեմ": - "Չես կարող լռել, քանզի Դու Անսահմանություն ես խոստացել": - "Չե՞ս վախենում արդյոք Իմ դավաճանությունից": - "Ոչ, արիությունն ու լույսը Քո պատանդներն են": - "Չե՞ս վախենում արդյոք, որ գանձն Իմ լեզվով նշանակում է թակարդ": - "Նույնիսկ առանց խոսքերի էլ Տարածությունը հովանավորում է գանձերի մասին": Ձայնն ասաց. "Իմաստուն ես խոսում, դու, անխոնջդ: Որտեղ լսեցիր Ուսմունքը, այնտեղ էլ Գանձն է: Վեր կաց, հեռու մի գնա: Բարձրացրու քարը, որին նստած էիր: Ընդունիր Երանության ամպը և հողից նրա ոսկին: Ով լսեց մինչև վերջ, նա ստանում է: Արին անքակտելի է: Հավաքողը հաղորդակցում է":



- - - - - - -



*575.* 


Սերմը կազմավորվել է երեկ, ծաղիկը կկերպարանավորվի վաղը: Ամենաառաջատար ուղեղները չեն հրաժարվում սնվել երեկվա սերմերի հացով: Անցյալի իմացությունը պետք է սովորել համադրել դեպի ապագան նկրտման հետ: Կապված մնալով միայն մեկ հնարավորության, սովորաբար մարդիկ զրկում են իրենց գլխավոր առավելություններից:
Ինչպե՞ս կարելի հասանել, երբ կրակը վառվում է, բայց աչքդ մթին է դարձված: Թերոսի կրակը կլուսավորի կուտակումների բոլոր գանձերը: Հենց նա էլ, ինչպես անմար Գոյատեսություն, կպաշտպանի Պատրանքի հափշտակություններից:
Ինչպես տեսնում եք, խոսում եմ թե հինավուրց ասույթներով, և թե ժամանակակից լաբորատորիայի խոսքերով, որպեսզի դուք սիրեք և մեկը և մյուսը և լայնացնեք ձեր հարգանքը թե սերմի, և թե պտղի նկատմամբ:
Պետք է վերջ դնել սահմանափակությանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*576.* 


Երբեմն Մեր խոսքերի արտասանության մեջ տարբերություններ եք նկատում: Պետք է ասել, որ չնայած կատարյալ ճշգրտությունը կարող է հասանելի լինել, բայց հեռագրի մեջ ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն են դարձնում նրա իմաստին:



- - - - - - -



*577.* 


Շրջապատող առարկաները տրվում են Թերոսի ազդեցությանը: Կարելի է զգալ, թե որքան ավելի բարյացկամ կդառնան իրերը, եթե մաքուր հուրը դիպչի նրանց:



- - - - - - -



*578.* 


Մտածողության խորացման և հղկման դեպքում կարելի է հիանալի դիտարկումներ կատարել հեռավոր հաղորդատվությունների վրա: Դուք գիտեք, որ հաղորդումը գիտակցություն է մտնում որպես ամենից առանձին, և այդ պատճառով հեշտ մոռացվող մի ինչ-որ բան: Գիտեք, որ ոչ ամպրոպը, ոչ փոթորիկը հոգեկան էներգիային չեն խոչընդոտում: Կարելի է հետևել, թե ինչպիսի հաղորդատվություններ են դիպչում հատուկ կենտրոնների: Փոթորիկը կարող է առանձնապես արձագանքել Թասի վրա, կարող է նաև հաղորդման որակն ի՞նքը շփում ունի առանձին կենտրոնների հետ: Մի խոսքով, մտածողության ամբողջ բազմազանությունը և հոգեկան էներգիայի որակները նոր ճանապարհներ կտան անհատականության համար: Տեղամասի, ջերմաստիճանի և եղանակի բացառիկ պայմանների դեպքում ևս հետազոտությունները  նոր նվաճումների անսպառ աղբյուր են տալիս:



- - - - - - -



*579.* 


Կարելի է հիշել, որ Մեր թշնամիները եռանդուն օգտվում են ամեն տարածական խանգարումից և փորձում են ամենաանցանկալի բարդություններ ներմուծել: Ֆիզիկական և հոգեկան պայմանների այդ զուգակցությունն արժանի է մեծ ուշադրության:

----------

Varzor (15.04.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*580.* 


Ճշմարիտ է ենթադրել, որ բարեշրջումը գալիս է Տիեզերական արձագանքի ժամկետին համաձայն: Բայց դրանից չի հետևում, որ մարդիկ չպետք է նրան նախապատրաստվեն: Յուրաքանչյուր գիտակից մտածողություն տանջալիորեն որոնում է՝ ո՞րն է գալիք բարեշրջման ուղղությունը: Եթե այդ ուղությունը շոշափված է, ուրեմն առողջ գիտակցությունը կձգտի հնարավորինս շուտ մոտենալ ճշմարիտ ճանապարհին: Այդ պատճառով Ուսմունքը ոչ թե ներգրավում է, այլ ցույց է տալիս ճանապարհը: Ոչ թե թաքնությունը, այլ, հիրավի, մտահանգումն է ընդառաջում որոնողին:
Ասում ենք՝ թող Ուսմունքի գիրքը հասնի սովորական տպագրման ճանապարհով: Թող առանց որևէ անվան այն բացառի անձնական շահը: Քիչ տարիներ անց մարդիկ կհասկանան, որ ուսումնասիրությունների փորձն է շարադրել այս Ուղերձները: Բայց նրանք, որոնք ժամանակ են գտել գիրքն ուսումնասիրելու համար, աշխարհի իմացության մեջ են մտնելու որպես հրավիրյալ հյուրեր: Այդպես վայրենացման մառախուղը կփոխարինվի հղկված ըմբռնմամբ:
Անընդհատ ընդգծում ենք հղկվածության հասկացությունը, այն կապված է ոգու աճի հետ: Դուք տեսել եք ոգու կուտակումների դանդաղկոտությունը, հղկվածությունը նույնպես անմիջապես ի վերուստ տրվել չի կարող: Յուրաքանչյուր մեքենային ընտելանալու ընթացքը ցույց է տալիս, թե որքան դանդաղ է կառուցվում կատարելագործումը: Բայց գիտակցելով մտածողության հղկվածությունը, մենք հրամայում ենք մեզ շարժվել դեպի բարեշրջում, և այդ ժամանակ արդեն ամեն օր հաղթանակ է լինելու:



- - - - - - -



*581.* 


Սովորաբար մտածում են, որ վերջին ժամանակներն անմտորեն բարդ են դարձել,  բայց եթե համեմատենք ժամանակներն առանց նախախնամությունների, կտեսնենք, որ վերջին տասնամյակի ընթացքում ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ է դարձել, այդպիսով բացելով բարեշրջման ուղին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*582.* 


Կենտրոնների պտույտի մասին Մենք արդեն հիշատակել ենք: Իհարկե, ամեն առաջընթաց շարժում պտուտական կլինի: Այդպես խնոցելու խորհրդանիշը վերաբերվում է ամեն ինչին: Պտույտի միջոցով կարելի է հոգեկան էներգիայի նստվածքներ կուտակել: Միևնույն է, թե կոնկրետ որ կենտրոնին անձն իր նախասիրությունը կտա. ավելի լավ կլինի, եթե դա լինի Թասը կամ Զանգը:
Արտաքնապես կարելի է միջնորդել հոգեկան էներգիայի շրջանառությանը, մերսելով մարմինը հնուց հայտնաբերված յոթ բուսական պատրաստուկներից բաղկացած քսուկով: Դա այն նույն քսուկն է, որն օգտագործում էին յոգերը երկար ժամանակով իրենց մարմինը լքելու դեպքում: Բացի այդ, այդ քսուկը նաև երկար ժամանակ մարմնին սնունդ է մատակարարում:
Դուք արդեն գիտեք, որ մուշկ ընդունելիս մարմինը շատ սնունդ չի պահանջում: Նմանապես քսուկի մերսումն էլ մարմնին երկարաժամկետ սնունդ տվող էներգիա է պարունակում:
Հայտնեք քսուկի բաղադրությունը նրանց, ովքեր իրենց հավատարմությունն են ապացուցել Ուսմունքին, քանզի ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի սնուցել այն մարմինը, որը փորձում է հերքել հոգեկան էնեգիան: Քսուկի օգտակարությունը կարող է լինել տարբեր դեպքերում, սկսած մաշկային հիվանդություններից:



- - - - - - -



*583.* 


Եթե՜ մարդիկ գիտակցեին իրենց մտքերի հաջորդականությունը: Չափազանցություն չի լինի ասել, որ նույնիսկ մեծագույն ոճրագործությունները ծնվել են ամենափոքր մտքերից: Կարելի է մատնանշել մարդկանց, թե որքան նյութական է միտքը: Կարելի է ցույց տալ, թե ինչպես է այն ապրում:
Չեմ խոսում յոգերի մասին, բայց հոգեկան էներգիան զարգացնող յուրաքանչյուր ոք նրանով պաշտպանված կլինի: Ժողովուրդը վախենում է ձեռք տալ հատուկ ուժերի տեր մարդու: Իմաստությունը հիշում է, թե ինչպես է գործում Թերոսի զրահով հակադարձված հարվածը: Նաև իմաստությունը հիշում է, որ որոշ մարդիկ իրերի վրա իրենց ազդեցությունն են թողնում: Դա ճշմարիտ է, քանզի շփման միջոցով հոգեկան էներգիան նստվածք է թողնում  իրերի վրա: Այդպես կարելի է հետևել մտքի ուժին և հոգեկան էներգիայի արտահոսքերին:
Կենդանիները, հարկապես շները, զգում են հոգեկան էներգիայի արտահոսքերը: Չէ՞ որ ոչ թե հոտով են նրանք գտնում իրենց տունն ու տիրոջը, այլ ավելի էական ինչ-որ բանով:
Կհարցնեն՝ ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն սկսել մոտենալ հոգեկան էներգիային: Սկզբի համար ուղղակի հիշեք, որ այդ էներգիան գոյություն ունի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*584.* 


Կարելի է փնտրել ամենամոտ հարաբերությունները մագնիսական հողմերի և հոգեկան էներգիայի դրսևորումների միջև: Հերմետիզմում երկու հողմերի այդ երևույթը ճշմարտացիորեն տարածության միտք էին անվանում:



- - - - - - -



*585.* 


Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ցանկանում է դիմել Վեդայական բժշկության հիմքերին, նա ճշմարիտ է վարվում: Չնայած ավելի նոր հավելումներին, Վեդաների էությունը մնում է օգտակար: Այդպես հաջորդականության մեթոդն ինքը ամեն հարցախույզ դիտարկողի համար, ըստ բուսական նստվածքների հատկությունների, նոր է մնում սեփական հայեցողությամբ: Ոչ թե բույսերի և բնության այլ մթերքների կոպիտ սահմանումը, այլ բույսի մասերի և վիճակի ճշգրիտ սահմանումն է տալիս կատարեկապես տարբեր հետևանքներ: Նմանապես ուշարդության են արժանացված նաև տիեզերական քիմիականության պայմանները: Խորը հնուց եկած այդ եզրակացությունները նորագույն դիտարկողի համար մեծ ուրախություն կարող են հանդիսանալ:



- - - - - - -



*586.* 


Հզորացնելով հողի մետաղատոգորումը, հեշտորեն կարելի է հզորացնել նաև բուսական նյութերի ազդեցությունը: Այդ նույն ճանապարհով նույնիսկ դանդաղ ազդող դեղամիջոցները կարող են ձեռք բերել հզորացած արագ ազդեցություն: Կարելի է ուսուցողական փորձեր կատարել հզորացրած սերմերի սերունդների վրա: Կարճաժամկետ բույսերի դեպքում այդ փորձերը երկար տարիներ չեն պահանջում: Նույնիսկ երրորդ սերունդն արդեն հզոր փոփոխություններ կտա:



- - - - - - -



*587.* 


Եթե ասեմ՝ ամեն ինչ լավ է, ճշմարիտ չի լինի: Եթե ասեմ՝ ամեն ինչ վատ է՝ կլինի սխալ: Ավելի լավ չէ՞ ասել՝ պայքար և հաղթանակ: Բայց ինչպե՞ս Ես սովորեցնեմ ձեզ պայքարի ուրախությանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*588.* 


Ինչու՞ է երբեմն անհրաժեշտ լարված իրավիճակ: Այն հոգեկան էներգիայի ճառագայթում է հրահրում:



- - - - - - -



*589.* 


Իմաստունը գիտի խոսքը, գիտի գրերը, գիտի միտքը, գիտի լռությունը՝ այդպես է ասում հին ասացվածքը: Նայենք նրա վրա հոգեկան էներգիայի տեսանկյունից: Իրոք, պետք է տարբերել, թե երբ է խոսք և գիր, կամ լռություն անհրաժեշտ: Շատ բանի կարելի է հասնել, երբ էներգիան օգտակար ես ուղղորդում: Հղկված զգայիմացությունը կսահմանի, թե երբ՝ որ միջոցն է անփոխարինելի:



- - - - - - -



*590.* 


Դուք նկատել եք, որ ֆիզիկական լարվածությունը երբեմն հոգեկան էներգիայի դրսևորում է հրահրում: Այդ մաքուր մեխանիկական, ֆիզիկական պայմանը պետք է որ մտորելու առիթ տար հոգեկան էներգիայի նյութական լինելու մասին: Հոգեկան էներգիայի այդ նյութականությունը հեշտորեն կարելի է պարզել ֆիզիկական միջոցով: Դժվար չէ գտնել ֆիզիկական լարվածության ռեֆլեքսները: Պետք չէ՞ արդյոք փնտրել հիշատակված ակնհայտ ուղղություններով: Նշանակում է, հոգևոր դրսևորումները բոլորովին էլ վերացական բան չեն և կարող են չափվել: Թող որ նրանք ակնհայտ չեն բոլորի համար, բայց նրանց կոպիտ գործողությունները կարող են նկատելի լինել նույնիսկ միջին մարդու աչքերին: Հաճախ մարդիկ անցնում են, չնկատելով նույնիսկ ճչացող գույները: Եթե նույնիսկ կարմիր գույնը երբեմն պատկերանա որպես կանաչ, նույնպիսի խեղաթյուրումը կարող է հանդիպել բոլոր ոլորտներում:
Ասում եմ ոչ թե նրա համար, որպեսզի կրկնեմ հղկված զգայիմացության մասին, այդ պայմանի մասին ասված է բազմիցս: Հոգևորի նյութականության վրա ձեր ուշադրությունը դարձրեք մյուս կողմից: Այնուամենայնիվ մնում են երկու աշխարհ՝ ակնհայտ և իրական: Նույնիսկ ըստ այդ հասկացությունների նշանակության նախընտրությունը կտրվի իրականությանը, սրա հետ բոլորը կհամաձայնվեն: Ինչպիսի՜ կատարելագործում ուրեմն կարելի է ձեռք բերել, գիտակցելով իրականությու՛նը: Այդ իրականությունը պետք է առաջ քաշել և ամրապնդել, որպես կատարելապես իրական հասկացություն, և այդ ժամանակ շրջապատը կփոխվի անճանաչելիորեն:
Մարդիկ խոսում են բազմաթիվ ճշմարտությունների մասին, պետք չէ՞ արդյոք պատռել թաղանթները և ձգտել Միասնական Ճշմարտությանը: Ամենաճշգրիտ դիտարկման ներքո իրականությունը կլայնացնի գիտակցությունը: Գիտակցությունը հենց այն կախարդական սնդուկն է, որտեղ կհավաքվեն կորցրած գանձերը:

----------

Varzor (20.04.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*591.* 


Ուրախ եմ, եթե հասկանում եք կեղծ հոգևորի ամբողջ վնասը: Հաճախ ոչ թե լայնացած գիտակցությունը, այլ հոգեկան էներգիայի հիվանդագին խեղաթյուրումն է փոխարինող դառնում: Որտեղ վախն է, որտեղ ինքնախղճանքն է, որտեղ մեծամտությունն է, որտեղ անգործությունն է, որտեղ անձնվիրությունից խուսափելն է, որտեղ անհամաչափելիությունն է, որտեղ անպատասխանատվությունն է, մի՞թե այնտեղ կարող է բարեշրջմանը ծառայում լինել:
Պետք է հստակորեն հասկացնել տալ նրանց, որոնք խուսափում  ենք հունձքի աշխատանքից, որ իրենց հոգոցներն ավելի քիչ արժեն, քան խոտի ցողունի շարժումը: Ինչպես նաև նրանք, որոնք առանց վերելքի գիտակցման խորասուզվում են Աստրալ աշխարհի մեջ, պետք է գիտենան, թե որքան պատասխանատու են տարածությունը ծանրաբեռնելու համար: Միայն գիտակցությունը կարող է ուղեվարել և թույլ տալ ճանաչել ճշմարիտ ուղղությունը: Ու նաև նրանք, որոնք բարեշրջմանը ծառայելը պարգևատրման ենթակա զոհաբերություն են համարում, կարող են պարգևատրվել մետաղով, բայց ոչ գիտակցության լայնացմամբ:
Հաստատեք, որ գիտակցության հղկումը այն մագնիսն է, որը հրապուրում է ցանկացած դրական էներգիաներ: Որպես անսպառ գանձ, գիտակցությունը կտանի դեպի այն բարձունքները, որտեղ հաղթանակն է: Մի՞թե արժանապատիվ է մարդու համար թույլատրել գիտակցությանն աճել մոլախոտի նման: Պետք է մտածել, թե ու՛ր կուզենայիք ուղևորվել: Գիտակցության հուրը կլուսավորի ճանապարհը:



- - - - - - -



*592.* 


Ճշմարիտ է ենթադրել հոգեկան էներգիայի անսպառության մասին:  Գիտակցաբար ծախսված պաշարն անմիջապես լրացվում է Տիեզերքի գանձարաններից: Այսպիսով նույնիսկ օգտակար է արտադրել հոգեկան էներգիա: Նոր պաշարն ավելի հեշտորեն է տալիս նստվածքներ և հետո սլանում է դեպի համաշխարհային աշխատանք: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է գործի դնել օրենքի անիվը: Որքա՜ն հեշտ է կանչել տարածության նոր հզորությունը: Այդ պատճառով եմ խոսում հոգեկան էներգիայի պտույտի մասին:



- - - - - - -



*593.*


 "Ես" բառը պետք է թողնել միայն հատուկ պատասխանատվության և վկայության համար: "Մենք" բառը՝ ամբողջ կյանքի և համագործակցության համար է: Հետո կգա "նրանք" բառը, բայց սկզբում պետք է ընդունել "մենք" բառը և հասկանալ համագործակցությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*594.* 


Թոթի հիմնական գաղտնիքը Աստրալ աշխարհի մոտենալն էր երկրին: Այդ կայծերը կարելի է դիտարկել Հերմետիզմի ուսմունքներում, չնայած նրանք շատ քողարկված են:



- - - - - - -



*595.* 


Դուք արդեն գիտեք, որ հոգեկան էներգիայի բյուրեղը տիրապետում է մագնիսի հատկությունների: Տարածությունից նա ձգում է Թերոսի էլեկտրոնների մասնիկներ: Գալիք ալիքների արտահոսքերը շրջապատում են մարդուն և իրենց քիմիականությամբ զարդարում են էներգիայի մոտեցող մասնիկներին: Դա այսպես կոչված գունավոր աստղերի քիմիական հիմքն է:
Մոլորակային մարմինները շողում են տարբեր լույսերով, գիտական կլինեն նաև հոգեկան էներգիայի կայծերը: Կենտրոնների կրակները նույնպես տարբեր կերպ են փայլում, կախված մարմնի մետաղների քիմիականությունից:



- - - - - - -



*596.* 


Շատ ժողովուրդներ նկատել են կենտրոնների նշանակությունների հաջորդականությունը: Անհասկանալի անվանումները հաճախ համապատասխանել են ամենաիրական նշանակությանը: 
Երբ լսում եք "Աբրամրամ" բառը, դա հիշեցում կլինի Թասի կենտրոնի մասին, որտեղ կենտրոնացած է գալիք բարեշրջմանը սահմանված զգայիմացությունը: Երբ լսում եք հրեղեն թևերի մասին, դա ուսերի կենտրոնը կլինի: Նաև գանձերի հինգ գագաթները կլինեն Զանգի, դաստակների և սրունքների կենտրոնները: Երբ հանկարծակի թուլություն է զգացվում ծնկերի տակ կամ թաթերի լարում, դա Զանգի կենտրոնի լարվածություն կլինի: Կարելի է անհաշիվ քանակության դիտարկումներ կատարել, որոնք կհայտնաբերեն օրգանիզմի՝ այդքան անամոթաբար բարձիթողի արված անսպառ որակները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*597.* 


Որոշ ժողովուրդներ սովորույթ ունեն կանչել իենց հեռու բացակայողներին կրակով մաքրված ծխանցքի միջոցով: Հիշենք նաև եգիպտացիների հինավուրց  երկար խողովակը, որը գործում էր կրակի միջոցով:
Համարեք, որ ամենուր մտքի առաքումը զուգակցվել է կրակի հասկացության հետ: Իրոք, հեռավորության վրա մտքի բոլոր գործողությունների համար պետք է հրահրել կենտրոնների կրակը: Ոչ թե կամքի բռնի լարումը, այլ հրի հետ մտքի զուգակցումը հզորություն կհաղորդի մտքի առաքմանը:



- - - - - - -



*598.* 


Օգտակար է հիշել հրի մասին ամբողջ ասքերը, քանզի նրանք իրենց մեջ շատ ճշմարտություն են պարունակում: Ըմբռնման աճը հնարավորություն կտա տարբերել, թե որտեղ են իրականության հիմքն ու վատ պայմանականության սխալները:



- - - - - - -



*599.* 


Իհարկե, մոտալուտ բարեշրջման գլխավոր խնդիրներից մեկն է լինելու այսպես կոչված վերացականը ճանաչելիի միջավայր տեղափոխելը: Հոգեկան էներգիայի ուսումնասիրությունը կատարելապես նոր վերաբերմունք կտա շրջապատի նկատմամբ: Կատարելապես տարբեր ու վերացական էին պատկերանում էգոիստական և այլասիրական գործողությունների հետևանքները: Բայց նայենք դրան տարբեր կենտրոնների քիմիականության տեսանկյունից: Հակադիր մտքերն ու գործողությունները հենվելու են տարբեր կենտրոնների վրա: Այստեղից արտահոսքերի միացումները քիմիականորեն տարբեր կլինեն և լուսատեսանելի: Հետևանքներն իրենց ազդեցությունը կթողնեն հենց իրենց ստեղծողի և շրջապատի վրա: Այդպես ասես թե առավել վերացականն էլ ծանրակշիռ և չափելի է դառնում: Հասարակ փորձերից մեկը կլինի կշռել մարդու ծանրությունը տարբեր մտքերի առկայությամբ: Զգայուն կշեռքներն ու մտքերի սրությունը  հստակ համեմատություն կտան: Ոչ թե ճգնավորների գիտություն, այլ գիտելիք ամբողջ կյանքը բարելավելու համար:



- - - - - - -



*600.* 


Ինչպես լույսն է ողողում մութը, ինչպես տարերքն է ձգտում դեպի միտքը, այնպես Ուսմունքը կյանք է մտնում:

----------

Varzor (23.04.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*601.* 


Ենթագիտակցության, ուղեղային և ջղային ռեֆլեքսների, կենդանի մագնիսականության, հեռազգացության մասին խոսող գիտնականներն, իհարկե, խոսում են միևնույն բանի՝ հոգեկան էներգիայի մասին, բայց այդ բառն ինչ-որ պատճառներով չի արտասանվում: Իմացության պատառիկներն իրենք են խնդրում տեղավորվել մեկ հունի մեջ, բայց սնահավատությունը խանգարում է ընդհանրացնել փաստերը: Մաքուր գիտությունը նրբանցքներից չի վախենում: Այժմ ուշադրություն են դարձնում արտազատումների ուսումնասիրության վրա, հնարավոր է գեղձերի արտաթորանքի ուսումնասիրման այս ճանապարհը կմղի նաև այլ նստվածքների գոյության հայտնաբերմանը: Չէ՞ որ նրանց արտազատումները միայն վերջերս են ուշադրության արժանացել, չնայած հների բժշկությունը վաղուց արդեն մատնանշում էր արտաթորանքների նշանակությունը: Այդ հարցն ամաչկոտորեն շրջանցվում էր, չնայած ամբողջ բնությունն էր ճչում այդ մասին: Բայց մի՞թե դիալեկտիկական մատերիալիզմը սահմանափակություն է միայն: Գիտակցության զարգացումը մեզ մոտեցնում է ամբողջական հզոր էներգիայի գիտակցմանը: Մի՞թե կարելի է առաջվա պես մտածել կես-ուղեղով, չհոգալով կողպված գանձերի մասին:



- - - - - - -



*602.* 


Կրակի մեջ մուրճի հարվածների տակ կոփվող սուրը լավագույն օրինակն է հոգեկան էներգիայի ամրապնդման համար: Ինչ-որ մեկը կհարցնի, ինչպե՞ս տանել բոլոր տագնապներն ու անհանգստությունները: Բայց հանգիստն անհանգստության գագաթնակետն է: Տիեզերական պտույտների մեջ չկա հանգիստ: Խուլն ու կույրն իրենց թվացյալ հանգիստ են պատկերացնում, բայց տեսնողը գերադասում է անցնել հողմերի միջով, միայն թե չկուրանա: Չկա հանգիստ այն տեսքով, ինչպես այն մարդիկ են հասկանում: Կառուցողական պտույտի պարույրի միջից դուրս գալ չի կարելի: Պետք է որպես խարիսխ կանչել Թերոսը, ուժերի ճշմարիտ շղթայի մեջ ներգրավվելու համար: 



- - - - - - -



*603.* 


Նկատի առեք, որ խորը հոգոցն ուղեկցում է հոգեկան էներգիայի գործողությանը: Մի՞թե այդ հատկությունը չի մատնանշում այդ էներգիայի լիակատար տեսանելիությունը: Նշեք էներգիայի ամենուր ցրված նշանները: Կարելի է նրանց բոլորով ճանապարհ սարքել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*604.* 


Նկատել ենք , թե ինչպես աստրալային արարածները կարող են տարբեր ձևեր ընդունել և արարել տարբեր պատկերներ: Դա բավականաչափ հաստատված է լուսանկարներով: Ուրեմն ինչպիսի՞ էներգիա է նրանց օգնում ստեղծագործել: Իհարկե, դա հոգեկան էներգիան է, եթե այն կազմավորվել է մարմնավորված վիճակում: Ուսումնասիրելով հոգեկան էներգիան, կարելի է շոշափել նրա շատ որակներ: Ոչ այնքան սարսափելի ուրվականները, որքան մեր օրգանիզմի արձագանքն է կարևոր այդ հետազոտություններում: Հներն ասում էին. "Մոր սարը երկրից մինչև երկինք է", դրանով մատնանշելով գոյի միասնականությունը: Մի՞թե մշակույթի դարաշրջանում մարդիկ կարող են համաձայնվել իրենց ոչնչանալու կամ կրոնների խեղաթյուրումների պայմանականությունների հետ: Երբ մեխանիկայի կողքին այդքան տիրաբար իր մասին է հայտարարում  հոգեմեխանիկան, կարո՞ղ է արդյոք բթամիտ հերքում գոյություն ունենալ: Մարդիկ հանդիպում են հանուն լավագույն խնդիրների: Որտե՞ղ են ուրեմն այդ խնդիրները: Անհնար է պնդել, որ կյանքի արտաքին պայմանները գիտակցության արտացոլումն են: Թվում է, թե այդ խոսքերն այլևս դաջված են ճակատներին, բայց չի կարելի չվերապահել, որ շատ ցնցումներ անհրաժեշտ են մարդկությանը:



- - - - - - -



*605.* 


Տատանվում է միտքը, բայց գիտակցությունը ցնծում է: Դրանք ոչ թե հակասություններ են, այլ մակերես և էություն: Դեպի ու՞ր ուրեմն շրջվել: Նույնիսկ երեխան կասի՝ դեպի էությունը: Նույնիսկ երեխան է ձգտում պոկել փշոտ կեղևը, որպեսզի թարմանա հյութով: Ոչ ոք չի կարող խանգարել մեզ վերանորոգվել գիտակցությամբ:

----------

Varzor (26.04.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*606.* 


Նյարդերի որոշ հիվանդություններ բուժվում են բնակավայրի փոփոխությամբ: Այդ պայմանը կարելի է դիտարկել որպես կամակորություն, բայց կարելի է նաև այլ պատճառներ գտնել: Օդը նույնքան հանքային է և մագնիսական, որքան և ջուրը: Մենք կիրառում ենք տարբեր բաղադրություններ ունեցող ջրեր, ինչու՞ ուրեմն օդը չի կարող ազդեցություն ունենալ տարբեր կենտրոնների վրա:
Շատ են խոսում պրանայի մասին, բայց մաքուր պրանան հասանելի չէ երկրին, եթե միայն բարձունքներում, որտեղ քչերն են, որ համարձակվում են մնալ: Ցածր ոլորտներում պրանան հանքայնանում է և հակազդող մագնիսական ալիքների ազդեցություն է ստանում: Իհարկե, բնակավայրի փոփոխությունը կարող է պրանայի հետ բարենպաստ զուգակցությունների բերել և առողջարար ազդել նյարդերի վիճակի վրա: Ցավոք, օդը կացարաններում առայժմ տարանջատվում է միայն մաքուրի և կեղտոտի: Իհարկե, օդի ամեն փոփոխություն նշանակություն ունի, քանզի այն ազդում է նյարդերի տարբեր խմբերի վրա: Մեր Եղբայրը, որը կոշկակար էր*, իր մասնագիտությունը երբեմն փոխարինում եր այգեգործությամբ: Դա իմաստուն քայլ է, որովհետև ծիլ տվող սերմը հոգեկան էներեգիայի առանձնահատուկ լարում է ճառագում: Սա կարելի է հիշել: Գիշերահանգստի խորհրդից հետո առավոտյան արևն առանձնապես կենսարար է գործում, հրահրելով հոգեկան էներգիա: Այդպես էլ սերմի արթնացած կյանքն առավոտներն իր աղոթարար արտահոսքերն է հղում: Հոգատար կերպով նկատենք բոլոր բարերար ազդեցությունները:



- - - - - - -



*607.* 


Եվ եթե դատարանի և դատախազության փոխարեն մարդիկ կիրառեին հոգեկան էներգիան, ոճրագործությունների անբուժելի հիվանդությունը սովորական հետազոտությունների երևույթ կդառնար: Մեր բժիշկները պետք է հետևեն մոլագարության այդ աստիճանին նույնպես: Վատ է հոգեկան էներգիան զուգակցել մեր սովորական մեկնաբանության հետ:



- - - - - - -



*608.* 


Ամեն շարժում ձեռք է բերում ռիթմ, ինչպես էներգիան է տալիս իր նկարն ու բյուրեղը: Ռիթմի հաջորդականությունը հրահրում է նյարդային արտահոսքեր:

- - - - - - -
* Խոսքն այստեղ գերմանացի քրիստոնեական մեծ թաքնագետ _Յակոբ Բյոմեի (1575-1624)_  մասին է, արտասովոր հոգևոր ունակությունների տեր մի մարդու, որը ստեղծել է իր վառ փիլիսոփայական համակարգը և որպես ժառանգություն մեզ է թողել բազմաթիվ գրքեր ու տրակտատներ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*609.* 


Շատ հիվանդություններ կանխվում են հոգեկան էներգիայով: Կարելի է լսել այն մասին, որ որոշ օրգանիզմներ հակված են կամ հակված չեն այս կամ այն հիվանդություններին: Բայց թե ինչո՞վ է պայմանավորված այդ պաշտպանվածությունը կամ թուլությունը, ոչ ոք դրականորեն ոչինչ ասել չի կարող: Այնինչ հոգեկան էներգիայի դիտարկումները լավագույն պատասխաններ կտային:



- - - - - - -



*610.* 


Շատերն են մտածում ամբողջ աշխարհի խաղաղության մասին, բայց փորձեք արտասանել այդ խոսքերը և կենթարկվեք ամենակոպիտ և երեսպաշտական հարձակումների: Մարդիկ նույնիսկ վախենում են խաղաղությունից, քանզի նրանց գիտակցությունը չի կարողանում տեղավորել իր մեջ այդ երանությունը: Բայց նրանք, որոնք կուտակել են գիտակցություն, պետք է պնդեն խաղաղության դարպասները բացելու մասին:



- - - - - - -



*611.* 


Ուսմունքը մարգարեություն է դառնալու գիտական աշխարհում: Նույնիսկ թերահավատները կորոշեն, որ մարդկության ճակատագիրը չի կարող կախված լինել գորտեր փրթելուց: Մեր խորհուրդների դրսևորումը տգիտություն կրողների երևույթը չի բազմապատկի: Ընդունեք պայծառացումը, մարդկության օգնականին: Վկայագրեր ունեցողները Ընդհանուր Բարօրության օրենքը չնկատեցին: Դեպի Պատրանք ձգտողներ, ըմբռնու՛մ դրսևորեք:

----------

Varzor (29.04.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*612.* 


Մեկը նվագում է տասներկու լարերի վրա; մյուսը նույն տոնայնությունը չորս լարերի վրա է ստեղծում; ինչ-որ մեկը սահմանափակվում է երկու լարով, նրանց վրա ստեղծելով բազմաձայնություններ: Միևնույն չէ՞ արդյոք, թե քանի լար է պետք ինչ-որ մեկին բարեհնչյունության համար: Գլխավորը, որ այն տեղի ունենա: Չզարմանանք և չդատենք բազմազանությունը: Չփնտրենք նույնիսկ երկու միանման ավազահատիկներ: Ընդհակառակը, ուրախանանք ամեն արտասովոր մոտեցման: Ծաղիկներն իրենց համար հարմար հող են ընտրում: Նույնիսկ քարերը դասավորվում են համապատասխանորեն: Այդպես էլ Թերոսի շրջաններում մակերեսների ամբողջ տարբերության հետ մեկտեղ ի հայտ կգան հարազատ էլեմենտների զուգակցություններ: Հրի վրա հղկված գիտակցությունը կպարզի, թե որտեղ է հարազատ հիմքը, և չի մերժի արժեքները, դատելով նրանց մակերեսից: Անթիվ բազմազանություններ կարելի է արտահայտել երկու լարի վրա էլ: Բայց դրա համար պետք է գիտակցել, թե որքան անհամար է բնությունն իր հատկություններով և ինչպես են այդ հատկություններն արտահայտված մարդու մեջ: Այդպիսի եզրակացություններն ընդունվում են որպես խորհրդանիշ, բայց կյանքի մեջ չեն ներդրվում: Այնինչ իմանալ Ուսմունքը և այն չկիրառելը նշան կլինի լիակատար տգիտության: Ո՛վ է ասել ձեզ, որ կարելի է անցնել Ուսմունքի վրայով, ինչպես ճանճը շաքարի վրայով, իսկ հետո ընկղմվել կեղտի մեջ: Լեռնային արահետների վրա անգիտակցաբար ձիերին շուռ տալ չի՛ կարելի: Իմացությունը միայն առա՛ջ է տանում:



- - - - - - -



*613.* 


Շքեղ աշխարհը չպետք է մոռացվի: Այն ի հայտ կգա որպես օղակ  հեռավոր աշխարհների միջև: Որպես նուրբ մի նյութ այն ներթափանցում է տարածության մեջ: Փոխելով տարածքները, նա չի ճանաչում ոչ հեռավորը, ոչ մոտիկը: Ապամարմնավորված գիտակցության միջոցով պետք է ներթափանցել տարրալուծված շերտերը: Գիտակցությունն ուղեվար կլինի, քանզի նրա էությունը մեկն է: Նուրբ մարմինների աշխարհից կարելի է միջնորդներ ստանալ: Իհարկե, մեր գիտակցությունը նույնպես պետք է հրապուրի հղկված գիտակցությանը, և միջնորդները պետք է ի վիճակի լինեն պարունակել աշխարհի խնդիրները: Վերջերս ասում էի, թե որքան անաչառորեն է պետք վերաբերվել Աստրալ աշխարհին: Աշխատակիցներին պետք է հասկանալ զգայիմացությամբ, չէ՞ որ նրանք ոչ թե ղեկավարներ են, այլ աշխատակիցներ, այսպես ասած հեռագրալարերի սյուները: Ժամանակի ընթացքում նրանք կփոքրանան և նույնիսկ անպիտան բան կդառնան: Այդպես բոլոր էլեմենտներն ու բոլոր վիճակները կձուլվեն միասնական աշխատանքին: Ինչպե՞ս վաճառականին ավելի պարզորեն ասել, որ նա կարող է հաշվետվական գրքի սահմաններից դուրս մնալ: Եվ ինչպե՞ս մատնանշել, որ առողջությունը և ուրախությունն ապրում են Անսահմանության գիտակցության մե՛ջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*614.* 


Հրեղեն Հոգու ներկայումս տրված մասը կենտրոնացում է ուշադրությունը հոգեկան էներգիայի վրա, կրակների ծագման վրա և գիտակցության հղկման վրա: Երբ այս սկիզբներն ընդունվեն, կարելի է անցնել մտածողության հղկմանը: Ուրեմն, չմտածենք, որ Ուսմունքը վերջանում է:



- - - - - - -



*615.* 


Ինչու՞ Ուսմունքը պետք է գնա կուտակման ճանապարհով: Մի՞թե չի կարելի տալ այն ինչպես մի գդալ դեղամիջոց: Բայց ստամոքսն ունի որոշակի ծավալ, այն ժամանակ երբ գիտակցությունը հաստատուն մեծությունների թվին չի պատկանում: Հիրավի, կարող են երկոտանիներ լինել համարյա առանց գիտակցության: Կարող են լինել անչափավոր կրքերով իրենց գիտակցությունից զրկածներ: Կարող են լինել կարմայով մթագնված գիտակցություններ: Կարող են լինել դարի պայմանականություններով մթագնված գիտակցություններ: Ջերմոցի ծաղիկների նման, գիտակցությունները կարիք ունեն խնամքի, այդ պատճառով զգայիմացությունը կարող է իր վրա վերցնել գիտակցության հիմքերը: Բայց գիտակցության հղկումը դանդաղ գործ է, ինչպես բյուրեղը ողորկելը: Ոչ թե ինքնադատողության, այլ գործողության որակի վրա է ճանաչվում լայնացած գիտակցությունը:
Ուսմունքը հղվում է, ինչպես կառուցվող աշտարակի քարերը: Եթե քարերը լցնես միանգամից, կստացվի ոչ թե աշտարակ, այլ կույտ:



- - - - - - -



*616.* 


Հասանեք և հաղթեք: Հաղթում եք ոչ թե ձեզ համար, այլ ձեր հաղթական վիճակը կարևոր է Ընդհանութ Բարօրության համար:



- - - - - - -



*617.* 


Ոգու սրբազան կրակը բացում է Ուսմունքի ուղին: Բայց աշակերտի համար գլխավորը՝ դրսևորված կրակների բռնկման ցանկությունն է: Ցանկության Թասը Մենք կհաստատենք, բայց նվաճումների Թասը պետք է աշակերտն ինքը լցնի:

----------

Varzor (01.05.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀՐԵՂԵՆ  ՅՈԳԱՅԻ  ՆՇԱՆՆԵՐԸ"*


*618. 
*

Եթե մարդիկ հասկանային, որ թախծի առաքումն իր մեջ թախիծ է կրում, իսկ առաքված ուրախությունը հաստատում է ուրախությու՛նը: Տարածությունն այդ կերպ լցնելը հասկանալի էր նույնիսկ նախնադարյան մարդուն, երբ նա ասում էր. "Չեմ ընդհատի երջանկության ընթացքը": Եվ վերապրենք, և հասանե՛նք:



- - - - - - -



*619.* 


Մագնիսի ուժը մեծանում է Անսահմանության պրանայի հոսանքներից, մղված պարույրի հողմաձև պտույտով: Մեր մտքերի մագնիսականացման միջոցով կարող ենք ուղարկել առաքումներ, որոնք, կրելով մտքեր ու պատկերներ, բռնկում են մարդկային գիտակցությունը: 



- - - - - - -



*620.* 


Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Ուսուցչի Անունը պահել, ինչպես վահան: Ոչ թե խորհրդանիշը, ոչ թե երազանքը, այլ գիտակցությունների շղթան է տալիս անհաղթելիության ներուժը: Չգիտենք այդ շղթայի վերջը: Չգիտեք նրա սկիզբը, թե ինչպես օձը տարածվեց  երկրի ընդերքից մինչև անհասանելի ոլորտներ:
Աշխարհի Մոր Սարն իր գագաթը չի ճանաչում: Վախենա՞նք արդյոք նրանից: Սարսափենք նրա անհասանելիությունի՞ց: Թե՞ ուրախանանք, որ Ամրիտան անսպառելի է: Չափելիության հասկացությունների մեջ լույսի պես շողում է Անհաշիվությու՛նը: Արդյո՞ք պետք է դժգոհենք Անսահմանության մեջ ծնունդ առած հեռավոր քամու զովությունից: Տապի անբերրիության մեջ երես չթեքենք կենսարար շիթից:



- - - - - - -



*621.* 


Ուսմունքի գրավականն է՝ ոգու ուրախությունը: Ստեղծագործումը նպատակահարմար է, երբ գեղեցկությունը դրսևորելու իր ձգտման հետ մեկտեղ նպատակասլաց ոգին դրսևորում է նաև Անսահմանության ըմբռնումը: Համարում եմ, որ հղկված գիտակցության զսպանակը կհաստատվի դրսևորված Ուսմունքով:

----------

Varzor (02.05.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*622.* 


Երաշխավորվեք ողջ հարստությամբ: Երաշխավորվեք ամբողջ ցանկությամբ: Երաշխավորվեք մտքի ուժով: Այդպես կարելի է արարել նոր զուգակցություններ:
Եթե երեկ չհասանեցիք, նշանակում է կուտակումները սխալ էին: Չի կարելի կրկնել սխալները, քանզի հնարավոր չէ անցնել այնտեղով, որտեղ կամուրջը փլված է: Հաճախ կվերացնեն ամենաաննշանակալին, բայց գլխավոր պատճառները կպահպանեն մթի մեջ: Թող կրակները ցրեն մութը: Դրա համար ենք պատգամում՝ վառե՛ք կրակները: Մի նայեք Ուսմունքին, ինչպես վերացական մի բանի, կեկնե՛ք Իմաստունների խոսքը:



- - - - - - -



*623.* 


Աշակերտը, որը ցանկանում է Հրեղեն հոգի դառնալ, պետք է զգա Ուսուցչի հանդեպ սիրո հրի ամբողջ ուժը: Աշակերտը, որը ցանկանում է օգնել շարադրել Ուսուցչի գործերը, պետք է պահպանի Ուսուցչի պատգամը: Աշակերտը, որը ցանկանում է պահպանել Ուսուցչի պատգամը, պետք է մարգարտի պես պահպանի ասվածը: Կասեմ. մարմնավորելով Աշխարհի Մոր հիմները կյանքում, սովորեք Տիեզերքի գեղեցկության մեջ հաստատել սկիզբը:



- - - - - - -



*624.* 


Ինչպե՞ս վարվել, ուրեմն, նրանց հետ, որոնք նահանջում են Ուսմունքից: Թողեք նրանց, մի բռնաբարեք նրանց կամքը: Հնարավոր է, որ կյանքի ալիքները նրանց նորից ձեր ափ կհանեն: Սովորաբար ամեն բաժանում անօգուտ է, բայց գիտակցության կառուցվածքն այնքան տարբեր է, որ իմաստուն չէ նրան խոչընդոտելը: Թող ոգին ձգտի ոչ բռնի: Կորուստը կընկնի նրա պատասխանատվության վրա:



- - - - - - -



*625.* 


Հիշեք, օգնությունը հաստատվում է գործողությունների մեջ: Լավագույն զրահը, լավագույն ղեկը, լավագույն աչքը՝ գործողության հզորությու՛նն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*626.* 


Ինչպես գետակն է հորատում ժայռերը, չհոգալով քարերի բաղադրության մասին, այնպես էլ Հրեղեն հոգին է շրջանցում ազգերի պայմանականությունները: Անցնելով դեպի գիտակցության բարձունքները, ոչ սահմաններ, ոչ սահմանափակումներ, ոչ արգելքներ գոյություն չունեն այլևս իր ճրագը վառած գիտակցության համար: Իսրայելը, ճանապարհ փնտրող, վիճակների սահմանները ճանաչած Մայաները, հիշեցնելու են որոնումների հերթափոխի մասին: Հետևաբար, ինչպես կրակը սահմաններ չգիտի, այնպես էլ Հրեղեն հոգու գիտակցությունն է ընթանում առանց խոչընդոտների:



- - - - - - -



*627.* 


Հաճախ մենք գիտենք խոսքը և չենք կարողանում այն արտասանել: Ներսում պտտվում է արտահայտությունը և մակերես դուրս չի գալիս: Այդ պահերին ամենից լավ է զգացվում գիտակցության խորությունը: Ոչ թե ուղեղի ծալքերը, այլ ինչ-որ այլ շտեմարան է պահեստավորելու հիշողության պաշարները, իհարկե՝ դա Թասն է:
Կարելի է հիշեցնել դիտարկողին, որ երբ Թասը վնասված էր, հիշողությունների հոսքն անմիջապես դադարում էր: Ուղեղի վնասվածության դեպքում ընդհակառակը, ամբողջ անցած կյանքը, ասես հորդալով խորքերից, ակնթարթորեն անցնում է առջևովդ: Այդպես գիտակցության լայնացման ներքո ճանաչվում է կենտրոնների համագործակցությունը: Հասկացվում է, թե ինչ կարելի է ստանալ ուղեղի փոխանցքներից և ինչ է քաղվում Թասի խորքերից: Անասելի գանձեր են կուտակվում Թասի մեջ: Թասը մեկն է բոլոր  մարմնավորումների համար: Ուղեղի հատկությունները կարող են ենթակա լինել մարմնական ժառանգականությանը,  բայց Թասի որակները կազմավորվում են ինքնագործունեությամբ:
Թասի մեջ է գտնվում թևավոր մանչուկը, - այսպես հինավուրց իմաստությունը հիշեցրել է գիտակցության սկզբի մասին:



- - - - - - -



*628.* 


Արդեն ասել եմ, որ վերացել են գաղտնիքներն ու հրաշքները: Նրանց տեղում գիտակցության մեջ պետք է հաստատվի հոգեկան էներգիայի հասկացությունը, որով շարժվում են կյանք ծնող ուժերը: Այդպես հիշենք:
Բժշկությանն անհայտ կենտրոնները, որոնք կոչվում են "գաղտնի", մեր մտքերի համար պատասխանատու շարժիչներ են: Շուտով այդ լծակները կգտնեն իրենց նշանակությունը և պատշաճ գլուխը գրքերում:

----------

Varzor (04.05.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*629.* 


Ճանապարհի սալահատակը շարվում է փոքր քարերից: Հարթ ճանապարհի համար ժայռեր կուտակել չի կարելի: Երբ ուսումնասիրում եք մտածողության ճանապարհը, դուք տեսնում եք բազմաթիվ փոքր մտքեր, որոնք պատել են շարժման մակերեսը: Ով կարողանում է հետևել փոքր մտքերին, նա արդեն կարող է կառավարել մեծ որոշումները: Փոքր մտքերի որակն ու հաջորդականությունը շերտադարսում են մեծ գործողությունների հիմքը:
Խոսելով հոգեկան էներգիայի մասին, մենք նախ և առաջ հիշում ենք մեր փոքրիկ կենցաղային մտքերի պատճառներն ու հետևանքները: Չէ՞ որ այդ որդերը թուլացնում են բարձրագույն  էներգիան: Մնացուկների անկարգ կույտն աղտոտում է յուրաքանչյուր կառույց: Մեր թշնամիները՝ ձանձրալի փոքր ճանճեր են: Մի՞թե նման չեն նրանց թափառական պատկերների անջատ-անջատ թելերը: Երբ մատնանշում ենք հոգեկան էներգիայի կուտակման վրա, ուրեմն նույնը կասենք նաև փոքր մտքերի փոխակերպման մասին: Բայց գիտենանք, որ նրանք կարող են հսկաների դրսևորված նախակարապետներ լինել:
Թո՛ղ էներգիան աճի առանց աղբի:



- - - - - - -



*630.* 


Այնքան մշուշոտ է իրականությունը մարդկության ըմբռնողության մեջ, որ հիրավի որբ է մարդկությունն առանց Ուսմունքի ամրապնդման:
Ուժ անքակտելի՛, ուժ անվեհե՛ր, ուժ հոգևո՛ր, ուժ արտահոսո՛ղ, ուժ անհերքելի՛, ուժ Մեր Ճառագայթի՛, դրսևորված ուժ Մեր գագաթների՛: Զգացեք ձեր հեղձուկության մեջ, հերքողներ, որ լույսը գոյություն ունի ոգու՛ մեջ: Ձեր պաշարները կսպառվեն վաղաժա՛մ: Ու՞ր եք թեքվելու, կնճռոտվածներ, մահվան շեմին: Հիրավի եմ ասում՝ չգիտեք հոգևոր վահանները և Պատրանքի պատառիկներո՛վ եք ծածկվում: 



- - - - - - -



*631.* 


Ողջունում ենք բոլոր դեպի Ուսմունքի օգուտը եկողներին, բայց ուրախանում ենք նրանց համար, ով Ուսմունքն իր կյանքն է դարձրել:
Պարտվելու են Ուսմունքը վնասողները: Բայց որտե՞ղ են վնասն ու պարտությունը: Եվ որտե՞ղ են օգուտն ու նվիրաբերումը: Չգիտեք, թե որտեղ է համաշխարհային մտքի սահմանը: Երջանկություն բերող, իսկ ո՞րն է երջանկության հագուստը: Ի՞նչ լույս է վառում փայլքի ծիածանը: Բայց Թասում են հավաքված իմացության մասնիկները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*632.* 


Մեր Պատգամն անքակտելի չի համարում անկայունության երևույթն աշակերտի մեջ, երբ ավարտը դեռ չի եղել: Բայց ձգտման հուրը՝ իրադարձությունների շարժիչն է: Նվաճումը սքանչելի է, երբ աշակերտը կարող է ասել. "Ուսուցիչ, ես ցանկանում եմ ըմպել թասն աշխատանքի":



- - - - - - -



*633.* 


Երեկվա լսածը Թասի վրայի տեսիլքի մասին գիտական նշանակություն ունի: Հագեցնելով տարածությունը լարված մտքով, նկրտումների մասնիկներին որոշակի տեսք ենք տալիս: Այդպես տարերային նյութից ստեղծում ենք մեզ ցանկալի կերպարը: Ամրապնդված մեր մտքերով, այդ կազմությունը շարունակում է մնալ իր ծննդավայրի մոտակայքում: Երեխայի աչքերը կամ հղկված գիտակցությունը կարող են որսալ այդ կազմությունը: Նման դիտարկումներն օգտակար են մտքի գործունեությունը հետազոտելու ընթացքում: Իհարկե, հաջողության հասնելու համար պետք է պահպանել տեղի աուրան և անընդմեջ ավելացնել առաքումների շերտերը: Ժամն արևածագից առաջ և մեղեդու ռիթմը օգնում են:
Նաև կարելի է ուսումնասիրել մազերի աճը, ինչի մասին լսել եք: Որպես գիտակցության փոխանցիչներ, մազանոթներն ուսուցանելի են: Ինչպես նաև մաշկի ծակոտիներն են տալիս որոշ շատ կարևոր դիտարկումներ:



- - - - - - -



*634.* 


Ասացեք նրանց, որոնք փորձությունները համարում են կոպիտ, որ դրանց նպատակահարմարությունն այն է, որ ոգու կոփվածությունը կամ առաջ է ընթանում կամ նահանջում է: Փորձը տեղի է ունենում անցյալ մարմնավորումների կուտակումներից, բայց ոգին տեսանելի իրականության սնունդ է պահանջում: Բայց յուրաքանչյուր ցանկացողի՝ աշխատանքը պատրաստ է օգնել առաջ ընթանալ: Պետք չէ ոգին որպես ֆաբրիկա  դիտարկել գիտակցված նվաճման այդ փորձի համար: Պետք է բավարարել Թասի գիտելիքի մասը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*635.* 


Կարելի է հարցնել, եթե տեղի են ունենում այնպիսի բաներ, ինչպես Տիբեթյան մենաստանում տեղի ունեցածը, ինչու՞ ուրեմն Արևմուտքում նույնպես չենք լսում նման բաների մասին*: Իհարկե, Արևմուտքում էլ  շատ են նման կարգի դեպքերը, բայց հաճախ գործողության բացառիկությունը հաշվի չի առնվում: Արևելքի մտածողությունը որոշ ուղղություններում ավելի նուրբ է, և այդ պատճառով խորհուրդ եմ տալիս նկատել և գնահատել փաստերը: Սնոտիապաշտությունը Մենք արհամարհում ենք, բայց ոմանք պետք է դեն նետեն նախապաշարմունքները:



- - - - - - -



*636.* 


Մեր ճառագայթների ազդեցությունը նման է լուսավորող ջահերի. նրանք ազդում են գիտակցության վրա այն ժամանակ, երբ դեպի վեր նկրտող ոգին ցանկանում է բացել Ճշմարտության դարպասները: Բայց գիտակցության մթությունը դժվար է լուսավորել:
Ընդունեք, ինքնահավաններ, Մեր խորհուրդը՝ ասված չէ հավերժ փողհարել սեփական բարեկեցության մասին: Հիշեք ստվերոտ կողմն էլ և մի՛ վանեք ավելի լավ ճակատագիր ցույց տվող Ձեռքը:



- - - - - - -



*637.* 


Չեմ ասում, որ հեշտ է, չեմ ասում, թե անհնար է, բայց ցույց եմ տալիս ուղի, որտեղ երկրային բարիքներն արդարացված են և բարձրագույնն էլ մերժված չէ: Բայց, իհարկե, ժամը հեշտերից չէ: Ուսմունքն անցնելու է անսպասելի ճանապարհներով, բայց կարելի է ուրախանալ:

- - - - - - -
* Տիբեթի մենաստաններում Ռերիխները լսել և վկան են եղել բազում տարբեր պատմությունների՝  ֆենոմենի մի մասնակցից մյուսին կենսական ուժի և գիտակցության տեղափոխման, ինչպես նաև լամաների նուրբ մարմնի անջատվելու մասին, նյութական մարմինն ուրիշների հսկողության տակ թողնելուց հետո... 
 Նման երևույթներ տեղի են ունենում թե Արևելքում, և թե Արևմուտքում, բայց Արևմուտքը դրան կանխակալորեն է վերաբերվում, միայն ինպես աճպարարության: Արևմուտքին նման երևույթները հետազոտել և գիտականորեն ուսումնասիրել խանգարում է հենց մտածողության կոպտությունը. "Դա չի կարող լինել, որովհետև չի կարող լինել երբե՛ք":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*638.* 


Դրույթը ամրապնդվում է հակադրույթով: Լույսը դրսևորում է մութը: Ի՞նչն է ուրեմն հակադրույթը լինելու հոգեկան էներգիայի լույսի: Իհարկե, բացարձակ մութը: Դատարկության և ոչնչության մեռյալության այդ արտահոսքը բարձրագույն էներգիայի հրի ստվերն է դառնալու: Եթե ճանաչում ենք հոգեկան էներգիայի բյուրեղը, ուրեմն գիտենք մթի նստվածքի մասին էլ: Թերոսի բարձրագույն վերելքը կհնչեցնի Թամասի ցածրագույն անկումը:



- - - - - - -



*639.* 


Ճշմարիտ նկատեցիք, որ հեռավոր առաքումների դեպքում զգուշավորության հատուկ տեսակ է հարկավոր: Ոչ թե ընկալման դատարկություն, այլ կենտրոնների զգոնություն: Պետք է զգոնության ինքնակամությունը տարբերել  զգոնության հղկվածությունից: Այդպես աստիճանաբար կտարբերենք մեր ներքին ուժերը:



- - - - - - -



*640.* 


Ասեմ, որ կարող եք Տիեզերքի բարեշրջման մասնակիցները դառնալ: Կարող եք տիրել դարերի հարստությանը: Կարող եք դրսևորել Անսահմանության ըմբռնումը: Կարող եք բարելավել մոլորակի ճակատագիրը: Բայց թույլ տվեք ձեր կրակներին բռնկվել: Մի՛ հանգցրեք ոգու սրբազան կրակը: Մի՛ վանեք Ձեռքը:
Աշխարհի Մոր փայլքի հանդեպ մեր գոյատևման ակնհայտությունն ավազահատիկի է նման, բայց Թասի կուտակումը նման է շողափայլ սարի:



- - - - - - -



*641.* 


Դուք նկատել եք թրթիռներն առարկաների, որոնց դիպել եք: Դա ձեր կամ արտաքին հոգեկան էներգիայի դրսևորումներից մեկն է: Նաև դուք նկատել եք, թե հոգեկան էներգիայի աճի դեպքում ինչպես է կենցաղից անհետանում անձնականի էլեմենտը: Նաև պետք է հիշեցնել, թե ինչպես հանգամանքների բերումը հանձնարարվում է հոգեկան էներգիային:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*642.* 


Ուսմունքի ամենադժվար պայմաններից մեկն է չափավոր ասելու ունակությունը: Ասել այնպես, որպեսզի մտքին ճիշտ ուղղություն տաս, առանց կարմայի մեջ ներխուժելու: Ասել ամեն ինչ՝ նշանակում է շղթաներ հագցնել: Բայց Ուսմունքի խնդիրն է արթնացնել նկրտումն ու ցույց տալ ուղղությունը: Հովանավորության հոգսն է անտեսանելիորեն գիտակցության աճին հետևելը: Ինչպես ձեռքն է մթի մեջ առաջնորդում փողոցների գալարներով, այդպես Ուսուցիչն է դնում Ձեռքը աշակերտի ուսին: Ոչ թե դատարկությունը, այլ լարված ուշադրությունն է համապատասխանում ղեկավարմանը: Հրամանը լցնում է տարածությունը, բայց չի հարվածում ծոծրակին: Ոչ թե միայնակ անձի, այլ ընդհանուր բարեշրջման համար է տրվում Ուսմունքը: Դա արևի ճառագայթ է, երանի նրան, ով կնմանվի լույսի որսորդի՛:



- - - - - - -



*643.* 


Մի անգամ հարցրեցին յոգին, թե ինչպե՞ս է նա հոգեբանում տարածությունը: Նա պատասխանեց՝ հոգեկան էներգիայի արտահոսքը նման է ծաղիկների բուրմունքի: Ինչու՞ լարել այն, ինչը հառնում է դեպի բարձրագույն Աումը: Նրբագույն էֆիրը տարրալուծում է հոգեկան էներգիայի հոսանքները, և մարդիկ շնչում են այն, - այդպես է տեղի ունենում ազդեցությունը:



- - - - - - -



*644.*


 Ձեզ հանձնում եք տարբեր բժիշկների հետազոտությանը: Թույլ եք տալիս, որ դանակները կտրեն ձեր մարմինը: Թույլատրում եք ֆիզիկական փորձեր, բայց երբ հիվանդանում եք հոգեպես և գիտակցությունը խավար է, և չեք տեսնում գալիքի լույսը, այնուամենայնիվ հերքում եք վերածննդի վահանի մասին այն միտքը: Ասել եմ՝ Մեր երևույթների գիտակցման գործում վահանը ձերն է: Ընդունեք խորհուրդս՝ բուժե՛ք ձեր գիտակցությունը: Բողոքում եք լյարդից, բայց ստուգեք ձեր մտքե՛րը:

----------

Varzor (09.05.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*645.* 


Հարցնում են՝ ինչպե՞ս լինել առօրեականության հետ: Շատ են վախենում նրանից, համարում են ստեղծագործման վախճան, մտածում են արժանապատվության ոչնչացման մասին: Բայց կասենք՝ ամենօրյա աշխատանքի մեջ ճանաչեք գիտակցությունը վեհացնող պրանայաման՝ շնչառության կառավարման ուսմունքը: Պրանան իջնում է բարձրագույն ոլորտներից, բայց ամեն աշխատանք ծնում է էներգիա, որն իր էությամբ նման է տարածական էներգիային: Այդպես էներգիայի էությունը գիտեցողը կարող է մգդակել կոշիկներ կամ թմբկահարել կամ հավաքել բերքը: Ամենի մեջ նա կծնի բարձրագույն էներգիա, քանզի այն ծնվում է Տիեզերքի ռիթմից: Միայն ցածր գիտակցությունն է վախենում աշխատանքի ռիթմից և դրանով արարում է իր զնդանը: Դժվարությամբ է հասկանում մարդկությունը, որ արքան և կոշկակարը լիովին համադրելի են:



- - - - - - -



*646.* 


Բազում խոսքեր են ասված կյանքի Ուսմունքի մասին, բայց դրանցից քչերն են գործադրվում: Փոքր է արժեքը նրանց, որոնք կրկնում են Ուսմունքը, առանց այն կիրառելու: Չխոսենք չհասկացողների մասին, բայց դիպչողները պատասխանատու են մտքերի և գործողությունների համար:
*



- - - - - - -



647.* 


Մեր Պատգամների ընկալումը պետք է արտահայտվի գործողությունների անհապաղության մեջ: Աշակերտը չպետք է հանգստացնի իրեն չար արդյունքով ու բարի մտադրությամբ: Կշեռքի վրա որպես ծանր կշռաքարեր դրվում են թեթևամտությունը, անփությությունը, հրամանի նվաստացումը:
Աշակերտն ինքը երեք անգամ կնայի հայելու մեջ և կասի. "Գործողությունների մեջ սխալ չեմ տեսնում": - "Մի ուղղիր հայացքդ դաշտավայրին, այլ նայիր դեպի Աշխարհի Մոր բարձունքները և այդպես անսահմանորեն չափիր քո գործողությունները":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*648.* 


Երբ բալյուն* կամ մրտավարդը դուք տանում եք դաշտավայր, երբ խնձորենին սար եք տանում, մի՞թե դուք սպասում եք անհապաղ հետևանքների: Այդպես էլ հոգեկան էներգիային տիրապետելու ժամանակ դուք անհրաժեշտ ժամանակ պետք է տաք էներգիայի բնույթի  փոխակերպմանը: Ցանկացած բռնի լարվածություն կարելի է գործադրել առանց սպասելի հետևանքների: Հաճախ մարդիկ հետևանքների են սպասում մի տարածքում, այնինչ դրանք կազմավորվում են կատարելապես այլ տեղ: Հետևաբար գիտեցեք էներգիայի աճի ժամկետները:
Իհարկե, Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքը կարելի է խորացնել բոլոր ուղղություններով: Այդ կարելի է անել ասվածը յուրացնելու դեպքում:



- - - - - - -



*649.* 


Ուսմունքի կոչին արձագանքող և նվիրվածության բոլոր կրակներով բոցավառվող աշակերտը, հիրավի, Տիեզերական ուժերի գործընկերն է: Իր գործողություններով բազմապատկելով Տիեզերքի ուժերը, իր մտքերով զարդարելով տարածական միտքը, մի՞թե արարիչ չէ նա: Եվ նրա լավագույն զարդարանքը չի՞ լինի արդյոք դարերի իմաստությունը:
Տիեզերքի տարածական Հրի լայնարձակությունը լավագույն ճակատագիրը կտա որոնող մարդկությանը:



- - - - - - -



*650.* 


Նույնիսկ ձեր բժիշկներն են պնդում, որ նյարդային վերելքի դեպքում ուժերը տասնապատկվում են, դրանով նրանք ընդունում են հոգեկան էներգիան: Բայց նրանք ավելացնում են, որ նյարդային վերելքները կարճաժամկետ են և իրենց հետևից ուժերի անկում են բերում: Հենց այստեղ է Յոգան անհրաժեշտ, որպեսզի, ավելացնելով վերելքները, ազատի անկումներից: Անկումները պայմանավորված են անգիտակցվածությամբ և հոգեկան էներգիան չկիրառելով: Կաղլիկի պես ցատկոտում է տգետը, իսկ իմացողը հաղթահարում է ամենաանհասանելի բարձունքները:
- - - - - - -
* _Բալյու (Մորու, Մորուա)_ - բույսեր, որոնք ի վիճակի են կայունացնել հոգեկան էներգիայի վիճակը մարդու օրգանիզմում:

----------

Varzor (12.05.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*651.* 


Ուշադրությունը կարելի է փորձարկել հասարակ միջոցներով: Իրը դրեք մի նոր տեղ, բայց, եթե այն չնկատեն, փոխարինեք ավելի մեծով և հետևեք, թե ինչպիսի՞ փիղ, ի վերջո, կհրապուրի "սուր" աչքին: Ընդհանրապես փորձեք թե ձեզ և թե ուրիշներին: Փորձեք նաև վախի դեմ, նյարդայնության դեմ, անտարբերության դեմ, և այն բոլոր դեպքերում, երբ լակմուսի թուղթը կարող է ամոթից կարմրել: Կարիք չկա մարտահրավերների, հասարակ ուշադրությունն արդեն կարող է շատ աստիճաններով առաջ մղել: Այդպես պետք է ձեռնարկել "Արծվի Աչքի" կազմավորումը:
Մի յոգ կատակասեր մարդու անուն հանեց, որովհետև տանը փոխում էր ամենատարբեր իրերի տեղերը: Եվ "ինչու՞ ես այդ անում" հարցին պատասխանում էր. "Հետևում եմ, չե՞ք կուրացել արդյոք":
Հիրավի, քչերն են նկատում շրջապատի փոփոխությունները: Բայց "արծվի" աչքի առաջին նախանշանն է՝ նկատել փոքրագույն փոփոխությունները, քանզի նրանցից են կախված ամբողջի թրթիռները:



- - - - - - -



*652.* 


Մեծ օգուտ են բերում միացյալ առաքումները, երբ կարելի է պահպանել մեկ տոնայնություն, ինչպես երաժշտական բանալու մեջ: Նույնիսկ կամերտոնի միջոցով կարելի է տալ ղեկավարող հնչյունը: Մագնիսը, կամերտոնը, օղակը և շատ այլ սովորական հարմարանքներ հեշտորեն երիտասարդ յոգերի կենցաղ են մտնում: Փոշու շերտերի մաքրումը բահ և ավել է պահանջում: Պետք չէ վախենալ սովորական իրերից՝ ինչպես ներքևում, այնպես էլ վերևում:
Իմաստուն կլինի ընտելանալ, որ չկա հանգիստ և վերջ չկա: Բայց Մեր Եղբայրության և Վերարքայության գիտակցումը միայն ճամփորդին առաջնորդում է  արդեն դեպի Անսահմանություն տանող ամենակարճ ճանապարհով:



- - - - - - -



*653.* 


Մարդկանց համար օտար է Ուսուցչին հնազանդվելու մասին միտքը: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է կորցնել ոգին, երբ Ուսուցիչը՝ Առաջնորդող Փարոս է: Ինչպե՞ս աշակերտը կարող է կորցնել իր կրակը, երբ Ուսուցիչը բոլոր կրակների բռնկումն է դրսևորում: Ինչպե՞ս կարող է Ուսուցչի Վահանը կասեցնել, երբ աշակերտն Ուսուցչի կողմից հրով է նկրտվում: Այդպես մարդկության գիտակցության մեջ ապրում է համատեղ-առաջնորդող ուսուցմանը ձգտելու փոքրիկ ցանկությունը: Բայց մարդկությունը պետք է սովորի ինքնագործողությանը և մարմնավորի Ուսուցչի բոլոր հաստատած մտքերը: Այդպես Տիեզերական Գիտակցությունը հասնում է իր բարեշրջմանը: Այդպես մարդկությունը պետք է սովորի արարել բարձրագույն ճանապարհով:
Հիրավի, Ուսուցչին ընդօրինակելը Ուսուցչի Կերպարի համադրումն է հանդիսանում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*654.* 


Իսկ ինչպե՞ս մոտենալ Աղբյուրին: Ինչպե՞ս պետք է հաստատվի բարձրագույն ըմբռնումը: Միայն Վերարքայությաան Օրենքով: Առաջնորդող Ձեռքը Բարձրացնող Ձեռքն է: Չէ՞ որ Մատնացույց անողն այն Ձեռքն է, որը ուղին է ցույց տալիս դեպի Բարձրագույն  Օրենքը:
Հիրավի, այդպես է ստեղծվում Վերարքայության օրենքի մեծ սանդուղքը:



- - - - - - -



*655.* 


Ինչպե՞ս են ուրեմն հասկանում մարդիկ Վերարքայության օրենքը: Ինչպե՞ս են ի կատար ածում կյանքում բոլոր օրենքները: Ինչպե՞ս են լարում իրենց մեջ լավագույն նկրտումները: Վերարքայության օրենքը, հիրավի, ընդունվում է որպես սեփական իրավունք, մոռանալով, որ Վերարքան Շղթայի Օղակ է և Բարձրագույնի Կամքն Իրականացնողը: Միայն  այդպես կարելի է համապատասխանել բարձրագույն նշանակությանը: Միայն այդպես կարելի է ի կատար ածել Վստահությունը և լցնել կրակների Թասը:



- - - - - - -



*656.* 


Հիշեք ձգողականության և հակազդեցության օրենքը: Տոկունությունը ծագում է ձգողականությունից և լարումը՝ հակազդեցությունից: Վերարքայության գծով ձգողականություն դեպի Ինձ և հակազդեցություն թշնամուց դեպի փառաբանում: Այդպիսով, Ուսուցիչն ու թշնամին երկու անկյունաքարեր են:
Գազաններ հնազանդեցնողը  հրահրում է նրանց կատաղությունը, որպեսզի նշանավորի սանձահարումը: Չի կարող տեղի ունենալ շարժում առանց լարման, և այդ պատճառով ամեն մի առաջընթաց Ուսմունք կարիք ունի թշնամիների և Ուսուցչի: Պետք է հիշել ֆիզիկական օրենքի մասին, որպեսզի հասկանանք ոգու օրենքի աներկբայությունը: Մատնանշում եմ, որպեսզի հասկանաք Ուսուցչի նշանակությունն ու թշնամիների անհրաժեշտությունը: Իհարկե, միայն Ուսուցիչը կարող է թշնամուն խելացնորության հասցնել: Պետք է ցույց տալ չարի չափանիշը, որպեսզի վերանորոգված դուրս գաս չարի կրակների միջից: Չի կարելի շրջանցել ճանապարհի հանգույցները, բայց իմացեք, որ ոչ մի ճնշում չի անցնի անօգուտ: Հնարավոր է, այն ծառայում է ամբողջ ժողովուրդների՛:
Եթե ճգնավորը միայն մտքով կարող է խորտակել չարի ամրությունը, ուրեմն Բարձրագույն Ուժերի թույլ տված ճնշումը խոյահարիչ կդառնա հակառակորդի ուժերի առջև:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*657.* 


Իմ Կամքի իրագործմամբ Ինձ հնարավորություն ես տալիս ի կատար ածել քո կամքը: Ո՞րն է սահմանը դեպի լույս նկրտող կամքերի միջև: Կարելի է հիշել, որ վստահողներին Մենք առաջնորդում ենք փորձված մագնիսների ճանապարհով: Օվկիանոսներ անցած Նավավարին կարելի է հավատալ:
"Անցիր կամուրջը և փորձիր ինքդ քե՛զ: Բայց Իմ աստղը դարեր է ճանաչել":
Թող փորձված սրտին վախը չդիպչի:



- - - - - - -



*658.* 


Գործողության որակը հաստատվում է նկրտման մեջ: Երբ բառերն իրագործվում են, հաստատվում է բարձրագույն էներգիան: Հետևաբար միայն կյանքում կարելի է դրսևորել բոլոր բարձրագույն էներգիաները: Ոչ թե խոսքերը, այլ գործողություններն են բարձրագույն էներգիաների հաստատում համարվում: Միայն երբ ոգու ներուժը դրսևորված է գործողության մեջ, հաստատվում է բարձրագույն համապատասխանությունը: 
Այդպես նկրտող որոնումը բանալի կտա դեպի Անսահմանություն:



- - - - - - -



*659.* 


Այն պատճառով է Մեր Կտակն այդքան հզոր, որովհետև հրաշալի հաստատումներով խոսքերը կյանք են մտնում: Այն պատճառևով է Մեր Խոսքն այդքան ապրող, որովհետև ստեղծագործման մղիչ խթանը հագեցած է կրակի հզորությամբ: Միայն, երբ Մեր Կտակը կիրառված է կյանքում, կարելի է հաստատել բարձրագույն աստիճանը: Ինչու՞ է ուրեմն այդքան գործուն ձեզ հղված ամեն հանձնարարություն: Որովհետև այն իր մեջ կրում է Մեր Համագործակցության գրավականը: Այդպես ժառանգորդության օրենքի վրա Մենք հաստատում ենք Վերարքայությունը: Ուրեմն, երբ տիեզերական օրենքը գիտակցված է, հիմնվում է Վերարքայության Շղթայի ըմբռնումը: Այդպես լավագույն կատարողը  Վերարքայության մերձավորը կդառնա: Միայն Բարձրագույն Կամքի կատարումն է հանդիսանում Ծառայողության Վերարքայությունը: Միայն այդպես ենք Մենք հաստատում Վերարքայության Օրենքը: Այդպես Տիեզերական Արդարադատությունը կյանք է մտնում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*660.* 


Ինչո՞վ է ուրեմն փոխակերպվում ոգին: Ներքին մղման արվեստով: Ինչո՞վ է հառնում ոգին: Նկրտման արվեստով: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն չհագենա ոգին հրով, եթե միայն այդպես կարելի է առնչվել Տիեզերական Մագնիսին: Չէ՞ որ Բարձրագույն Ոգու գիտակցությունը հագեցած հուր է: Այդ պատճառով միայն Բարձրագույն Կամքի գիտակցումը ոգուն կարող է բերել իր նշանակմանը: Ուրեմն ամեն գիտակցված միջոց գործողության գեղեցկություն կտա:
Հաստատված հրին հարած ստեղծագործումը գիտակցաբար մագնիսականանում է Բարձրագույն Կամքի կատարմամբ:



- - - - - - -



*661.* 


Հետևաբար յուրաքանչյուր ի կատար ածված միտք ներդրում է հրեղեն ստեղծագործման մեջ: Ամեն ի կատար ածված միտք միասնանում է Մեր գործողություների հետ: Որքա՞ն հոգատարորեն պետք է աշակերտները սահմանեն իրենց մտքերի որակը՝ չի՞ թաքնվել արդյոք ինչ-որ տեղ անձնականության կամ մեծամտության, կամ ինքնասիրության երևույթի որդը: Խոստովանանքի ազնվությունն այն երևույթն է, որն ամեն ոգի պետք է իր մեջ զարգացնի: Միայն այդ կերպ կարելի է ի կատար ածել Վեհապետների Ոլորտի հանձնարարությունը:
Վերարքայության շղթայի դրսևորումը կառուցվում է Բարձրագույն Կամքի կատարմամբ:



- - - - - - -



*
662.* 


Իհարկե, Վերարքայության հզորությունն ամենակենսականն է, և կառուցել կարելի է միայն այս կամրջով: Այդպես յուրաքանչյուր մեծ նախաձեռնության հիմքում դրված է էներգիա, որը հագեցած է Վերարքայության օրենքով: Միայն մերձավոր միաձուլվածության օրենքի հիման վրա կարելի է ստեղծագործել: Միայն Վերարքայության Սկզբի հաստատման հիման վրա կարելի է ամրապնդել բարձրագույն հնարավորությունը: Ստեղծագործական Կամքն ասում է, որ համախմբված գիտակցությունը համաձայնեցվածության լուծում է տալիս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*663.* 


Ո՞վ է ուրեմն արարում ոգու հզորությամբ: Հուրը կրողը, բարեշրջմանը զգոն ծառայողը, արարիչը մարդկանց, իր ամբողջ կրակները մարդկության աճին նվիրաբերողը: Այդ Լուսակիրներին պետք է մարդկությունը նմանվի իր որոնումներում:
Ինչպե՞ս է ուրեմն արարում Վերարքան Երկրի վրա: Վեր հանելով իրեն շրջապատող ամեն ինչ: Այդպես, մաքուր հրով բոցավառված, Վերարքան ոլորտներ է կառուցում:



- - - - - - -



*664.* 


Իհարկե, ստեղծագործ միտքը կվերածնի աշխարհը: Մտքի արքան բարեշրջում է արարում: Այդպես Մենք կարող ենք առաջ տանել մարդկային գիտակցությունը: Մենք մտքով ենք արարում:
Ինչպե՛ս պետք է մարդկությունը գիտակցի մտքի նշանակությունը: Ինչպե՛ս Ուսմունքը պետք է ընկալվի զգոն մտքերով: Այդպես յուրաքանչյուր նկրտող միտք կարող է ոգուն մղել սխրանքի: Ահա թե ինչու Մենք այդքան բարձր ենք դասում մտքի ձևավորումը: Յուրաքանչյուր մեծ միտք միաձուլվում է Բարեշրջման Շղթայի հետ: Այդպես է կառուցվում բարեշրջումը:



- - - - - - -



*665.* 


Ընկալման նրբության մեջ է ամփոփված Ուսուցչին ըմբռնումը: Գիտակցման մեջ, որ Ուսուցիչն աշակերտի ոգին հագեցնում է բարձրագույն ըմբռնմամբ, ամփոփված է աշակերտի ամբողջ առաջընթացը: Ոգու արվեստը կարող է առաջ ընթանալ միայն, երբ միտքն է հառնում: Եվ Ուսուցչի ու աշակերտի միջև ընկած շղթան բաղկացած է հոգևոր նկրտումներից: Հիրավի, ուրիշ էլ ո՞վ կբարձրացնի աշակերտի ոգին, եթե ոչ նրա Ուսուցիչը: Միայն բարձրը կարող է առաջ տանել ցածրը: Առանց այդ ըմբռնման առաջ չես ընթանա: Ուրեմն ամփոփենք ընկալման նրբությամբ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ. "ՀՐԵՂԵՆ  ՅՈԳԱՅԻ  ՆՇԱՆՆԵՐԸ"*


*666.* 


Վերարքայությունն օրինականորեն հաստատվում է Տիեզերքում: Երբ Տիեզերական Մագնիսն ամենից վեր է դասել բարձրագույն Հզորությունը, ուրեմն այդ օրենքը հիմնված է տիեզերական հաստատման վրա: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն չկիրառել Բարձրագույն Հզորությունը, որն առաջ է տանում մոլորակը: Չէ՞ որ միայն Միտքը կարող է ուղղորդել Տիեզերական Մագնիսը: Հետևաբար ամեն ինչի մեջ լցված Տիեզերական Միտքը լարում է բոլոր էլեմենտները: Ըստ իրենց ներուժի տարբեր էներգիաներն իրենց նշանակություններն են զբաղեցնում Տիեզերքում, իրենց տեղը հաստատելով աճող հզորության աստիճաններում: Այդպես էներգիայի ներուժը նրան առաջնայնություն է տալիս կամ ավելի ցածր աստիճան: Այդպես էլ բարեշրջման մեջ սահմանված են մարդկային ոգու աստիճանները, և Տիեզերական Մագնիսը լարում է ոգու հատկություններն Անսահմանության մեջ:



- - - - - - -



*667.* 


Չէ՞ որ Տիեզերքում նկրտման կենտրոնն ապրում է Վերարքայության սկզբունքով: Տիեզերքը գործում է հաստատված հզոր կենտրոնի հանդեպ ձգողականությամբ: Այդպես Վերարքայության ամեն գործողության մեջ տիեզերական սերմը հանդես է գալիս որպես նկտրման որակ, հառնալով որպես առաջնորդող սկզբունքի գիտակցության դրսևորում: Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը ներդաշնակ էներգիաներ է կուտակում: Այդ սկզբունքն այնքան անվիճարկելի է, որ դառնում է որակ, որն անհրաժեշտություն են անվանում: Այդ անհրաժեշտությունն, իհարկե, հաստատվում է Վերարքայության սկզբունքով: Այդ սկզբունքով է հագեցած ամբողջ Տիեզերքը: Այդ ոգին, որը հագեցնում է բոլոր տիեզերական դրսևորումները մոլորակի վրա, իհարկե, հաստատվում է Բարձրագույն Գիտակցությամբ: Այդ պատճառով մարդը, լինելով Տիեզերքի մասնիկ, չի կարող անջատվել այդ սկզբունքից: Երբ տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը հագենում է Գիտակցությամբ, այդ ժամանակ Անսահմանության յուրաքանչյուր դրսևորում նույնպես հաստատվում է այդ նույն սկզբունքով:



- - - - - - -



*668.* 


Դեպի գիտակցության լայնացում տանող բոլոր սկզբունքերից ամենահզորը Վերարքայության սկզբունքն է: Ամեն արտահայտված տեղաշարժ արարվում է Վերարքայության սկզբունքով: Ու՞ր կարող է ճանապարհվել ոգին առանց Առաջնորդող Ձեռքի: Ու՞ր կարող է նայել աչքը և դառնալ սիրտն առանց Վերարքայության: Ե՞րբ է Վերարքայի Տվող ձեռքը հաստատում ճակատագրի ուղղությունը; ե՞րբ է Վերարքայի Տվող ձեռքն ուղղորդում տրված լավագույն ժամկետը, և ե՞րբ են բարձրագույն էներգիաներն ընդունում ամենամոտավոր կերպարանքները: Այդ պատճառով է ոգու սերմը հագենում Վերարքայի տիեզերական ճառագայթով: Երբ ամենահզոր սկզբունքն իր մեջ ամփոփում է հրի ներուժը, ուրեմն որպես բարձրագույն սկզբունք հաստատվում է Վերարքայի Ոգու մաքուր կրակը: Ուրեմն հիշենք մեր հոգևոր Ուղեվարներին: Ուրեմն հարգենք Վերարքայության օրենքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*669.* 


"Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն, Վեհապետ, տարածենք Քո Ուսմունքը: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն, Վեհապետ, գտնենք նրանց, ու սահմանված է Քո Խոսքն ի կատար ածել:
Եվ որպես հիշեցում ասաց Վեհապետը.
Փնտրում էր ճգնավորը, թե ու՞մ տա Հայտնությունը: Եվ դուրս հանեց նա ձեռագիրը և դրեց խաչմերուկին: Թող Բարձրյալն Ինքը որոշի, թե ով է լինելու գտնողը:
Եվ անցավ մի աղջնակ և ձեռագրի մեջ փաթաթեց իր հացը: Բայց ճգնավորը պատրաստեց մի ուրիշ ձեռագիր և նորից դրեց ճամփաբաժանին: 
Եվ անցավ մի առևտրական և ծածկեց ձեռագիրն իր եկամտի հաշվարկի թվերով: Բայց ճգնավորը չէր հոգնում դնել հաջորդ ձեռագիրը, և այդպես մինչև գործերի վերջը և մինչև օրն իր վերջին:
Իսկ երբ Վեհապետը հարցրեց նրան. "Ինչպե՞ս դու բաժանեցիր Ուսմունքը", - նա պատասխանեց. "Ես չէ, որ պետք է դատեմ, թե թռչուններից որ մեկն է գծագրվածներից լավագույն բույնը հյուսում: 
Այդպես էլ չգիտենք, թե ով ձեռագիրը կպատռի, ով կտա մոռացության, իսկ ով կդնի այն իր բարձի կողքին, որպեսզի ամրապնդի նրա վրա իր հիմքերը:
Չեմ կարծում, թե տալով աշխատությունն այդ ինձ անծանոթների օգտագործմանը, ես սխալ եմ վարվել":
Եվ հաստատեց Վեհապետն Ուսմունքի տարածումն առանց անձնականացման, առանց անհամբերության, առանց նյարդայնանալու և սպասումների:
Այդպես տվեք նաև դուք, առանց դատելու, թե ում եք տալիս, առանց կայացնելու ամեն օրվա դատավճիռը:
Տար, թռչնակ, Ուսմունքը և թռիչքի պահին վայր դիր այն օջախի առջև, որտեղ ապրում են և նախատեսման մեջ գիտեն ստացումը:
Ուսմունքը տարեք ճամփաբաժան:



- - - - - - -



*670.* 


Տվեք այս գրերն անանուն, որպեսզի ինչ-որ մեկն անկյունից չգոչի շահամոլ ազդեցության մասին: Կշարունակենք Հրեղենք Հոգին, երբ օգտագործված կլինեն առաջարկված Ցուցմունքները:
Շատ միջոցներ և առաջարկություններ են հետևում կրակներին տիրապետելուց հետո: Ինչպես Անսահմանությունը, անսահմանափակ է հրի տարերքը: Նրա հատկությունների ուսումնասիրությունը կյանքի ուրախությունը կկազմի:
Հրի որակները կիրառելը հավասարազոր է սխրանքի՛: 
Հրեղեն Յոգան ավարտվեց: Հավելումները կլինեն հաջորդ մասում, կլինեն փորձեր և դիտարկումներ հրեղեն ծաղկի ծլարձակման և աճի վրա:
Կիրառեք մաքուր նկրտու՛մ:



- - - - - - -



*  *  *


Տրված է Րիգ-Վեդաների պատգամները պահպանող Մեծարգո Նագերի լճից սկիզբ առնող
Բրահմապուտրայի դաշտավայրում:
"Ծաղկի վարսանդի նման չորս վերջույթների վրա դրեցի Ես Հրեղեն Յոգայի հիմքերը:
Ես ամրապնդեցի Հրեղեն Յոգան Իմ ներբանների սյուներով և Ձեռքս առա Քարի կրակը:
Ես տվեցի Քարը նրան, ով Մեր որոշմամբ կոչվելու է Մայր Հրեղեն Հոգու, քանզի նա նվիրաբերեց իրեն տարածական Հրի փորձարկմանը:
Այդ Հրի շիթերը դրոշմվել են Քարի վրա արևի դեմքի առջև մեծ թռիչքի ժամանակ: Կայծերի մառախուղը ծածկել էր Ձյուների Պահապանի կատարները, 
երբ Քարն իր հրեղեն ճամփորդությունը կատարեց հարավից հյուսիս դեպի Պահպանվող Դաշտավայր":



*ՎԵՐՋ   ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ  ԳՐՔԻ*

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

ՀԱՏՈՐ 1


ԳԻՐՔ   ՀԻՆԳԵՐՈՐԴ




1930*




*=========


Հաղորդակցվելով Հրեղեն Հոգուն, մենք անբեկանելիորեն դեպի Անսահմանություն ենք սլանում: 
Ամենահագեցնող տարերքը դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ է տանում: 
Անհնար է մեկ գրքում արտահայտել այդ անսահման վեհությունը: 
Սկզբում պետք է կազմավորել Անսահմանության գիտակցումը: 
Ինչպես սլացումն է հաղթահարում տարածությունը, այնպես էլ գիտակցությունը կբերի Անսահմանության:
Ոչ թե սարսափը, ոչ թե շփոթմունքը, այլ հուզմունքն է շրջապատում Լույսի ապարանքները մուտք գործողին: 
Ուրեմն անհապաղորեն, առանց նահանջելու, լսենք Զարթոնքի ձայնը և սլանանք դեպի շեմը Փոխակերպմա՛ն:
Կարելի է ստանալ հաջորդ Դարպասի բանալիները, բայց նախ պետք է ամրապնդել ոգին 
Անսահմանության մեծության գիտակցման վրա:


==*


Տալիս ենք "*Անսահմանություն*" գիրքը:
Գործնակա՞ն բան է արդյոք խոսել Անսահմանության մասին, եթե այն անհասանելի է: Բայց չէ՞ որ այն կա. և ամեն մեծ բան, եթե նույնիսկ անտեսանելի է այն, այնուամենայնիվ ստիպում է մտածել ուղիներ դեպի նա: Այդպես էլ այժմ պետք է ուղիներ մտածել դեպի Անսահմանությունը, քանզի այն կա և այն սարսափելի է, քանի դեռ իմաստավորված չէ: Բայց նույնիսկ Երկրի կյանքում կարելի է մոտեցնել և կոփել ոգին անդունդն ընդունելու համար:
Նաև շատ բան մենք չգիտենք, բայց և այնպես հաղթահարում ենք մեր անգիտությունը: Ու նաև, եթե նույնիսկ չենք հասկանում Անսահմանության նշանակությունը, կարող ենք իմաստավորել այն որպես անխուսափելի, և այդ պատճառով հատկապես հիշարժան մի բան: Բացի այդ, ուրիշ էլ ինչի՞ վրա կոփենք մեր մտադրությունների և գործերի համաչափելիությունը: Հիրավի, Անսահմանության հետ համեմատ, մենք գիտակցում ենք մեր վշտերի և տոնակատարություների չափերը:
Ու նաև հիմա, հատկապես, հարկ է հավասարեցնել պետությունների մտածողության սահմանագծերը, և այդ պատճառով հիշեցումն Անսահմանության մասին առանձնապես նշանակալի է, երբ ստի դատողություններ են գնում: 
Ուրեմն ցույց տանք Անսահմանության ճառագայթների շողարձակումը, ուր սլանում է ոչ միայն ոգին, այլև քարերը, ասես թե համադրելով բարձրագույն արարումը ցածր մարմնի հետ: Բայց Հավերժության հողմի մեջ թե քարը և թե ոգին անկշիռ են, քանզի ներգրավված են միևնույն մագնիսի մեջ: Մագնիսի հասկացությունն ինքը մեծացնում է ձգողականությունը, կուտակելով այն ուժերի լարվածության կիզակետում: Այդ նույն հողմերը հաղթահարում են տարածությունը, և դուք չգիտեք, թե որ ոլորտներից է ձեզ հասել անբաժանելի էլեկտրոնը՝ Տամասի և Թերոսի միջնամարմինը:
Մտածեք, թե որքան եք հասկանում և վերարտադրում Իմ լեզուն ձեր բարբառով: Նաև հասկացեք ձեր փոխադարձ զգացմունքները և բացատրեք դրանք ձեր սրտի լեզվով: Ըմբռնման և կարեկցանքի այդ լեզուն կբացի Անսահմանության առաջին Դարպասները:

- - - - - - -
*  _Տամաս_ - Նյութի, իներցիայի կամ տգիտության հոմանիշն է: Ավելցուկ, ինչից պետք է ազատվել:
**_ Թերոս_ - Շարժման ոգու  կամ լույսի հոմանիշը:

----------

Varzor (20.05.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*


*1.* 


Մարդկությունն անհանգստացած է կորցրած հոսանքներով, բայց Երկրի տեղաշարժն ու տիեզերական հանկարծաշրջումները բացատրում է երկրաբանորեն: Բայց ի դեմս նրանց շարադրանքների ակնհայտության փաստը աշխարհի առջև դրսևորում է Անսահմանությունը և հրեղեն, ստորերկրյա, վերերկրյա հոսանքների երևույթը: Վերերկրյա ոլորտների ճառագայթները կարող են խոցել Երկրի կեղևը և մոլորակի ցանկացած մասում հզորացած մագնիսականացում հաստատել, հրահրելով ստորգետնյա հոսանքներ:
Ձեր աստղագետները ուշադրության են արժանացնում միայն լուսատուների չափումները, բայց հրեղեն ճառագայթների և Անսահմանության մասին գիտությունը որքա՜ն կհարստացներ մեր էությունը: Նույնիսկ աչքի՛ ճառագայթն է արարում    և    խոցում:    Եվ ժամկետը սկսում է մոտեցնել մոլորակն Անսահմանությանը; և այդ պատճառով հետևեք երկրային հանկարծաշրջումներին: Բայց մոլորակային մարմինների մեծությունը կարևոր չէ, քանզի Անսահմանությունից եկող տիեզերական ճառագայթների հաճախականությունը մեր հարաբերականության, ձեր հոգեկան էներգիայի և ոլորտների կոպերացիայի հետ միասին կարող է ստեղծել երկրային արքայություն, հավասարազոր բարձրագույն աշխարհների ոլորտներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*2.* 


Այնտեղ, որտեղ երկրաբանների համար վերջանում է Երկրի կեղևը, Մեզ համար սկսվում է: Ներծծված ձեր գործերի արտահոսքերով և մարդկության մտածողության մթի բյուրեղներով հագեցած, այդ կեղևն իրենից քարից ավելի պինդ դիմադրություն է ներկայացնում: Բայց մտքի անխոնջ նկրտման դեպքում, որպես նեղ մամլակ ձեր Երկիրն իր մեջ առած այդ ամուր ոլորտը կարող է վերանալ ինչպես թեթև գոլորշի: Մի՞թե չենք հալեցնի այդ կուտակումները, երբ հնարավորություն ունենանք ընտրել Անսահմանության թելը կամ կուտակումների այդ կույտը:
Մի՞թե գիտակցությունն այդքան դժվարությամբ է գնում դեպի այն աղբյուրը, որի շիթերն անսպառ են: Մի՞թե այդքան պինդ են խոչընդոտները, երբ Ուսմունքն ասում է՝ դյուրի՛ն է բարձրացնել ապագայի վարագույրը: Որոշե՛ք ընդունել ձեր կյանքում, որ Մեր ազդեցություններից օգտվելու ունակությունը ոչ թե միայն ձեր բացականչություններն ու հաստատումները լինեն, այլ թող ձեր ոգին ասի. Վեհապետի իմաստությունը՝ հեռավոր աշխարհների ու՛ժն է: Անսահմանության հուրը և Աշխարհի Մոր աստղի փայլքը մեզ են հղում մեր գոյության հաստատու՛մը: 
Եթե ընդամենը մեկ տարածական միտք կարող է վեր հանել ժողովուրդներ և երկրային կլիշեի մեջ դրոշմված մեկ տարածական միտք կարող է մոլորակին տալ արժեքավոր գիտելիք, կհակաճառե՞ն արդյոք դարերի իմաստությունը ավազահատիկների պես բաժանողները, որ  արևը լուսավորել է երեկ, բայց վաղը նրա ճառագայթների հոսքը կսպառվի:
Հիրավի, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս համակվել Անսահմանության գիտակցմամբ: Պրանան հզորույթամբ է հագեցած, ջանացեք քաղել նրա նվերնե՛րը: Մի շնչով կարելի է հաղթահարել դարերի աշխատանքը, բայց մի հերքող հայացք կարող է ջնջել դարերի դրսևորած ուրվագծերը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*3.* 


Մարդկության մեջ ապրում է հասկացություն, որը կատարելապես օտար է Տիեզերքին՝ դատարկության հասկացությունը: Ինչպե՞ս կարող է ձեր մոլորակի հրեղեն կառուցման բարեշրջման աշխատանքը սահմանափակվել դատարկությա՛մբ: Դժվար չէ պատկերացնել, որ նույնիսկ ամենափոքր նախաձեռնությունն ունի իր առավելագույն բեղմնավորումը: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն Անընդգրկելիությանը թույլ չտալ ֆիզիկական փոփոխությունը դրսևորել: Մի՞թե կարելի է նսեմացնել երևույթը: Բարդության հասկացությունը չի նշանակում Անբացատրելիություն; բայց պատկերացրեք ձեզ, որ երկրայինը փոխակերպվում է ավելի բարձրի: Չկա ավարտ դեպի վեր նկրտմանը: Նշանակում է, դժվար չէ պատկերացնել շարունակելիության երևույթն ամենում և բոլոր տարածքների մեջ: Մի՛ սահմանափակեք երևույթները:
Դժվար է գիտակցել,  որ տարածական հրի թելը ձգված է Անսահմանության մեջ, բայց սքանչելի է միտքը նրա, ով առնչվել է այդ արտասովորությանը: Մարդկությունը նույնիսկ չի կարող պատկերացնել հանգչողականության երևույթը, բայց դուք գիտեք, որ կրակների բռնկման ամեն հանգչում վերերկրային ջահեր է վառում: Օգուտը կամ վնասը՝ այդ դուք, մարդիկ եք նախասահմանում: Ինչպիսին առաքումն է, այնպիսին էլ ստացածն է: Կարելի է Ճառագայթող առաքումների անձրև ստեղծել, բայց  նաև կարող եք տարածությունը հագեցնել մարախով՝ այդպիսին է մտքերի և տարածության համագործակցության օրենքը:
Միտքը, համարեք, ինքը արարիչն է: Ուրախությունը՝ մարդկության առջև բացված Մեր Հրահանգների դրսևորումը նախաձեռնելու գիտակցումն է: 
Երբ մենք հրաժարվենք տգիտությունից, այդ ժամանակ կհասկանանք Անսահմանության ամբողջ գեղեցկությու՛նը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*4.* 


Մարդկային գիտակցությունը կարելի է ուղղորդել դեպի անկառավարելի և անգիտակից մտքերի կառավարումը: Բայց այն ժամանակ, երբ այսքան շատ են քաոս ծնող մտքերը, չափազանց շատ տալը դժվար է: Զգայիմացության զարգացումը կօգնի մարդկությանը: Երբ զգայիմացությունը հուշի, թե որտեղ է քաոսը, իսկ որտեղ Անսահմանությունը; երբ զգայիմացությունը տարբերի տիեզերական երևույթը կամայականից, այդ ժամանակ մարդկությունն իմացության բանալին կրողը կդառնա: Գիտությունը նախատեսել է հեռադիտակ, Մենք դա գնահատում ենք, բայց զգայիմացության հեռադիտակն Անսահմանություն է թափանցում: Ձեր հեռադիտակին ծախսեր են անհրաժեշտ, ձեռնարկություններ, բայց դրսևորելով Մեր ապարատի զգոնությունը, ամենուր եք ներթափանցում: 
Անգիտակցական մտքերի կառավարումը Անսահմանության տարածքի հասկացություն է տալիս: Անսահմանափա՛կ է մտքերի հոսքը: Հիրավի, ասում եմ՝ անսահմանափա՛կ են լուսատուների շիթերից եկող հնարավորությունները: Լուսատուները տեսանելի և անտեսանելի ոլորտներում պայքարում են Ճշմարտության հաստատման համար: Ճառագայթները կարող են ապաքինել; ճառագայթները կարող են արարել; Ճառագայթները կարող են, վահանի նման, պահպանել; ճառագայթները կարող են դրսևորել "թասի" հուրը:
Հաճախ ճիչեր եք լսում, տնքոցներ՝ որտեղից են բորոտությունը, պատուհասը, ինչու՞ է գեղեցկությունը մթագնված ծուռ ժպիտով: Խեղճ մարդկություն, Մենք համարում ենք, որ հիվանդություններին դուք եք ծնունդ տվել: Բարեշրջությանն այդքան հապաղումներ պետք չեն: Վերելքի սանդուղքն այդքան ավելորդ աստիճանների կարիք չունի: Մեր վահանին պետք չէ, որ դուք իրեն ընդունեք, բայց Մեր վահանը ձեզ պե՛տք է:

----------

Varzor (24.05.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*5.*


Մտածե՞լ եք արդյոք ապագա մոլորակների ոգու մասին: Հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք, որ ամենը ձեզանով սկսվում և ձեր հետ ավարտվում է: Ավարտվու՞մ է արդյոք յուրաքանչյուր ընթացք: Աշխարհների շղթան անվերջանալի է: Այնտեղ, որտեղ մի մոլորակը փոշիանում է, ծնվում է մեկ ուրիշը: Ճշմարտությունը պայքարում է մահվան հետ, և այնտեղ, որտեղ թերահավատներն ասում են վերջ, Մենք ասում ենք՝ սկի՛զբ: Դրսևորված բարեշրջման ճանաչումը Ճշմարտության հաղթանակ է տալիս: Կմիանա՞նք արդյոք հաղթանակի տոնին: Կփակե՞նք արդյոք մեր թասերը դատարկ: Կմերժե՞նք արդյոք գիտակցության հզորության առաքումները: Երբ ասում եմ՝ ընդունեք դրսևորված ճառագայթները; երբ ասում եմ՝ լցրեք իմացության թասը; երբ ասում եմ՝ զգայիմացությամբ ուրվագծեք ձեր լավագույն ստեղծագործումները; երբ ասում եմ՝ ուժն իմացության անսահմանության մեջ է, - նշանակում է բաց ականջ դրեք տիեզերական մրրիկներին: Նշանակում է, փնտրեք Փոխատի փայլքը: Նշանակում է, արտահայտեք ոլորտների երաժշտության ըմբռնումը:
Ձեր մոլորակի վրա Մենք Մեր հավատարմատարն ունենք: Նա ուղարկված է ձեզ, որպես ականատես տիեզերական երևույթների, որպես կրողն Իմ հանձնարարությունների, որպես գալիքի ձեր մարգարե: Այդ պատճառով է, որ քավատարների հասկացությունն այդքան կենսական է: Հատկապես համոզիչ է փորձի հասկացությունը: Մարդկությունն առանձնապես պետք է սովորի բարձրագույն ոլորտներից եկող և Երկրի վրա ապրվող ապրումների վրա:
Հիրավի, ունեցեք թե՛ բարձրագունը և թե՛ ցածրը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*6.* 


Անսահմանության ըմբռնումը մարդուն Երկրից չի կտրում: Նոր հնարավորությունների բացահայտումը մարդուն Երկրից չի կտրում: Յոգերի Սամիամի* մասին ասվածը մտացածին երևույթ չէ, այլ տիեզերական ուժերի հաստատման երևույթի գիտական հարցադրում:
Դեղամիջոցների մեջ մետաղի լայն կիրառումը Հնդկաստանում  տարածական հրի հետ հաղորդակցվելուց է գալիս: Յոգերի գիտակցությունը կապի մեջ է լուսատուների հետ: Կյանքի օրոք կարելի է ստանալ ոլորտների ազդեցությունը: Մամլակներ են հանդիսանում մարդու վերաբերմունքն աշխատանքին և մտքերի ընթացքը փոխելու ցանկության բացակայությունը:
Մի՞թե պատգամել են Վեհապետները, որպեսզի Տիեզերքի նշանակությունը նսեմացվի կարճ բոլորաշրջանի ձեր մարդկային ըմբռնմամբ: Ըմբռնման լայնությունը հնարավորությունների ուղեծիրն է գծում: Բոլորն իրենց գոյության սնունդը Պրանայի, Տիեզերքի դրսևորված ուժի միևնույն սկզբնաղբյուրից են ձեռք բերում: Կարիքի հաստատումը շատ հեշտորեն եք ընդունում, նույնպիսի հեշտությամբ ընդունեք նաև ճառագայթների հոգեկան ազդեցությունը: Երբ համաձայն Մեր Հրահանգների ձեր ամբողջ էությամբ ընդունեք դարերի իմաստությունը, այդ ժամանակ դժբախտությունների փոթորիկը կջախջախվի լույսի պատի վրա: Ձեր հնարավրությունների աստիճանը կախված է Վահանն ընդունելուց կամ հերքելուց: 
Տարածական հրի այն աստիճանը, որը բացելու է ճանապարհը դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ, մի՛ մերժեք, նրա մեջ է հիմնված ապագայի վահանը: Ամպերի երևույթը, հողմի և անձրևի երևույթը մոլորակի ոռոգումն է, բայց տիեզերական ուժերի հաստատման հասկացությունը չի կարող դիտարկվել միայն որպես մթնոլորտային դրսևորումներ:
Գիշերվա շեմին Լույսի հոսանքներ չեն հայտնվում, վառե՛ք  ջահերը:
- - - - - - -
* _Յոգերի Սամիամ_ - նրանց կողմից հոգևոր և ֆիզիկական ուժերի լիակատար հավասարակշռության հասնելը, ներքին "Ես"-ին տիրապետելը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*7.* 


Ոգո՛վ ընդունեք Անսահմանության հասկացությունը: Ամրապնդե՛ք գիտակցության մեջ Անսահմանությունը: Լայնորեն կիրառեք ամբողջ միտքը:  Ամենուր է դրսևորված տարածական հրի այդ լծակը: Ամբողջ անսահման գիտակցության մեջ գործում է Վեհապետների Ձեռքը, և դուք նույնպես նկրտում կիրառեք: Կա՞ մի տեղ, որտեղ Անսահմանության հուրը չի բնակվում: Ելնելով հավերժ հոսող սիրո տեսանկյունից, մի՞թե արարչի հասկացությունը հաստատված չէ զգայիմացությամբ: Մեզ ցույց է տրված խորհրդանիշը՝ սիրո բանալին: Մի՞թե Հավերժության  և Տիեզերքի գործունեության մեջ ամփոփված չէ անսահմանափակ աշխատանքը: Մի՞թե հիմնված չէ մարդկությանն օգնելու Մեր նկրտման հավերժ կենդանի միջուկը: 
Հավերժ շարժվող, հավերժ նկրտող, հավերժ ձգտող դեպի վեր, հավերժ կանգնած դետքին, Ճշմարտությունը հաստատող, Աշխարհի Մոր սքանչելի թելը որպես անսահմանափակ գեղեցկության զրահ պատկերող, տգիտության մութը խոցող, աստղերի փայլքը խոստացող մարդկության բնակավայրեր՝եկեք, ուրեմն, ասելով. "Աշխարհ, ցանկանում եմ վերցնել քո բոլոր նվերները: Ցանկանում եմ լցնել նվաճումների թասը: Ցանկանում եմ, Վեհապետ, Իմաստության Պատգամների Քո թասը ըմպե՛լ":  
Թույլ տվեք ցուցաբերել Մեր հզորությունը, տալ Ձեռք օգնության: Ձգողականության օրենքը ճանաչել են բոլորը: Այդ հասարակ պայմանը կյանքում ինչու՞ չեք կիրառում: Ուրախությունը մագնիսական ուժով տարածությունից կարող է ուրախություն ներգրավել: Բայց մթի միտքը ծանր ամպերի կուտակումներ է ծնում: Մտքի ձգողության ճշգրտության երաշխավորություն ենք Մենք տալիս:
Ոչ հոգևորի կողմ մարդկության ուղղվածությունը բարեշրջումը չի արագացնում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*8.* 


Ամենային գոյի բարեշրջումը չի առանձնանում յուրաքանչյուր ոգու բարեշրջումից, ինչպես հավերժական շարժման մեջ պարույրի մեկ ոլորը: Դեպի Մեր բարձունքները նկրտող հոգևոր գիտակցությունը կուտակում է գանձեր և նվիրաբերում է դրանք Տարածությանը: Հոգևոր գիտակցությամբ է հարստանում ձեր մոլորակը: Նյութականությունը բարեշրջման մղիչ ուժը չէ: Դեպի կուտակումը հակված նյութական գիտակցությունը կանգնած ջրին հատուկ մոծակներ է բուծում: Բայց մտքի անշարժության պատճառը սարսափելի է: Չկա անվերջանալի հանգիստ, այդ պատճառով մի կետի վրա մի՛ հապաղեք; կամ տեղաշարժը կհալեցնի ձեզ, կամ կօգնեք տիեզերական հեղաշրջմանը: Ամեն ինչի հիմքը պարույրն է, և պետք է հասկանալ հավերժական տարածական հրի էությունը:
Շատերը սարսափում են հասկանալ Հավերժությունը, բայց որքա՜ն սքանչելի է Հավերժության գիտակցված մեծության հասկացությունը: Միայն հրին առնչված ոգին գիտի փայլքի ամբողջ գեղեցկությունը: Լուսատուներից եկող ուժից զրկող ոգին զրկվում է տիեզերական հրի էությունից և դադարեցնում է հոսանքը, Փոխատով դրսևորված: Հավերժության սահմանումն ապրում է գիտակցության մեջ միայն: Որքան ավելի լայն է գիտակցությունը, այնքն ավելի վառ է այրվում գիտակցության ճառագայթը, այնքան ավելի հնչուն է Մեր կոչը բարեշրջման գեղեցկությունը գիտակցողին:
Հիրավի, համաշխարհային մտքի մասին ասվածը պետք է կիրառվի կյանքու՛մ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*9.* 


Հաճախ տարակուսանքի մեջ են մարդիկ՝ ի՞նչ է այնուհանդերձ գտնվում գիտակցության հետևում: Իհարկե, մարդկային ըմբռնմամբ գիտակցության հասկացությունը սահմանափակ է: Դա տեղի է ունենում, երբ հաստատում ես միայն տեսանելի աշխարհը: Գիտելիքը՝ նույնպես շրջանակներ են, և դա տեսանելի կդառնա, եթե սահմանները չլայնացնենք: Բայց նայենք մարդկային գիտակցության և գիտելիքի սահմաններից այն կողմ, գտնենք տիեզերական ըմբռնման գոնե փոքրիկ մի նշույլ: Որքա՜ն սքանչելի է լայնարձակ հորիզոնը: Որքա՜ն հզոր է տարածություն ներթափանցող միտքը: Ինչպե՜ս է Անսահմանության հետ շփումը նոր ուղիներ բացահայտում: Փնտրեք այդ գանձերը, նրանց մեջ է հիմնված ձեր առաջընթացի գրավականը: Ինչի՞ է պետք գիտելիքը, որը փակ դռների է բերում, նշաններ ցույց տվող - ուրիշը չգիտե՞նք: Գիտելիքի սահմանը՝ գերեզմանն է: Հետևաբար խորամուխ եղեք Անսահմանությա՛ն մեջ: Գիտակցության վերջնակերտը՝ ոգու մահն է:
Ոչ թե ժողովուրդների բարքերն է պետք ուսումնասիրել, այլ նրանց գիտակցության էությունը: Երբ սովորենք զգալ Անսահմանությունից մեզ ձգված լարը, այդ ժամանակ մարդիկ աղոթելու փոխարեն կսկսեն էլեմենտներին հրամայել: Ոչ թե "Աստված" մեզ համար կաշխատի, այլ աշխատանքով և հոգեկան էներգիայով ինքներս մեզ կօգնենք:
Ինչու՞ աշխարհում կարիքի պահին տիեզերական ուժերին երկրպագելու սովորույթ գոյություն ունի: Ինչների՞ս է ուրեմն Տիեզերքի հանդեպ հրապուրվածությունը: Ինչու՞ ենք այդ ժամանակ ընդունում այսպես կոչված գերբնական ուժերի գոյությունը: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Աշխարհի Մոր Անունն արտասանել ոչ թե որպես խորհրդանիշ, այլ որպես հզորություն տվող ուժ: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Անսահմանության Աղբյուրին դիմել ոչ թե որպես խորհրդանիշի, այլ որպես Հավերժության դրսևորման, որպես հավերժ գեղեցկություն արարող և տիեզերաստեղծ ուժի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*10.* 


Աշխարհի Մոր տիեզերական Շնչառությունն ամենաթափանց է: Հիրավի, ամեն ինչ նրանով է ողողված: Ամենափոքրիկ փոշեհատիկներից մինչև անհաշվարկելի մեծությունների կյանքը շարժվում և շնչում է հենց այդ Շնչառությամբ: Ինչպե՜ս ուրեմն չգիտակցենք Տիեզերքը շարժող ուժը: Ինչպե՜ս ուրեմն չխորհենք Գոյության էության վրա: Խորամուխ եղեք տիեզերական էներգիայի ռիթմի մեջ և բարեշրջման ռիթմը կհասկանաք: Բարեշրջման էությունն անփոփոխ է և չափվում է Անսահմանության երևույթով:
Վերջից սարսափողներ, շուռ եկեք դեպի Աշխարհի Մոր փայլքը և ամրապնդվեք բարեշրջման ըմբռնման մեջ: Սարերից հղվող առաքումներին սահման չկա: Չկա սահման հեռավոր աշխարհների երաշխավորությանը: Չկա սահման անտեսանելի և տեսանելի ոլորտների բնական հարստությանը: 
Վերջից վախեցողներ, դարձեք դեմքով դեպի բոլոր կողմերը և ասացեք՝ դրսևորենք Անսահմանությու՛ն: Բարձունքներն ու ընդերքը ձեր աղբյուրներն են: Անվերջանալի են այդ աղբյուրների հոսանքները: Եթե մարդիկ գիտենային հավաքել Անսահմանության հավերժ հոսող հոսանքները, ուրեմն, հիրավի, կյանքի լաբորատորիան առատորեն լցված կլիներ:
Վրա է հասնում Հրի Դարաշրջանը, գտեք արիություն և գիտակցություն այն ընդունելու համար: Իր պոչը բերնին բռնած օձի խորհրդանիշը բարեշրջական իրադարձությունների շրջանակն է: Այդ պարույրը կիրառելի է վերելքի ճանապարհի համար:
Վերջից սարսափողներ, հաստատվեք տարածական հրի և Լույսի Պարույրի ուժի մե՛ջ: Ասենք՝ սքանչելի՛ է Տիեզերքի Շնչառությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*11.* 


Ապագան գիտեցողները բարեշրջմանն ընդառաջ են քայլում: Բարեշրջումից վախեցողները մահվան քայլքով են ընթանում: Կհարցնեն՝ ինչի՞ համար են վերելքներն ու անկումները: Տարակուսանք կցուցաբերեն բարեշրջման ընթացքի հանդեպ: Տիեզերական ալիքների գիտակցումը կբացատրի բարեշրջման ընթացքը: Երբ գիտակցեք, որ նույնիսկ մոխրից էլ կարող է հրաշալի ծաղիկ աճել, կհասկանաք, որ ավերումը սարսափելի է միայն փոքրոգի արարածների համար: Տիեզերական շարժումն ալիքաձև է ընթանում: Անհրաժեշտ է բացահայտել, որ կարելի էր խուսափել շատ խորն արտահայտված գալարումներից և դրանով արագացնել բարեշրջումը: Մարդկային անտարբերությունը գլուխ չի հանում առաջընթացից և վայելում է ընդամենը ժամանակավոր ծաղկունք, չհասկանալով, որ հետագայում դա կարող է ամրապնդվել մեր մոլորակի կործանումով: 
Այսօրվա՛ շինարարներ, ժամանակն է հասկանալ, որ ինչ կառուցում եք հողմով, կործանման համար եք կառուցում: Որքա՜ն հսկայական են ձեր մտադրությունները: Որքա՜ն ավելորդ են ձեր ամրոցները: Որքա՜ն մեծ են ձեր ծախսերը: Որքա՜ն ուսուցանելի է գործողությունների շղթայի մեջ առաջ ընթանալու ձեզ անընդունակությունը: Բայց նայենք Անսահմանության գեղեցկությունը հաստատող բարեգեղ քայլողներին: Հակադիր տարածական ազդեցությունը հերքող փոքրոգությանը, կտեսնենք նվաճումների սրատեսությունը, նկրտումների գեղեցկությունը և սխրանքի վեհությունը: Իսկ հետո կասենք՝ անսահմա՛ն են տիեզերական դրսևորումները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*12.* 


Հնչել Տիեզերքին համահունչ նշանակում է գիտակցել Անսահմանության ամբողջ վեհությունը: Բարեշրջման ճանապարհով երեք սկիզբներ են հաստատվում:  Սկսեք ըմբռնում դրսևորել երաշխավորության նկատմամբ: Ցույց մի՛ տվեք, մի՛ ցուցաբերեք անտարբերություն այն Աղբյուրի հանդեպ, որը սնուցում է ձեզ և ամենայն գոյը: Եթե խորամուխ լինեք, կտեսնեք, որ մարդկության սխրակիցներն իրենց հոգեկան էներգիան սնուցել են Անսահմանության հետ միաձուլվելով: Անսահմա՛ն է եղել դեպի բարձրագույն գեղեցկությունը նկրտող նրանց սքանչանքը: Անսահմա՛ն է նրանց սխրանքը դրսևորված Ավանդի հանդեպ: Ասացի՝ տիեզերական ռիթմի հետ միաձուլումը ամենայն գոյի համադրությունը կտա թե տեսանելիի և թե անտեսանելիի մեջ:
Հերթական պաշտամունքները ցույց տվեցին համադրման խորհրդանիշները, բայց աղավաղելով հասկացությունը, հնագույն թաքնություններից վայրագություններ մնացին միայն:
Տիեզերական երևույթը կանխատեսել անկարելի է, բայց կարելի է Տիեզերքի հողմը հրահրել: Ինչպես նաև կարելի է տարածությունից մեր մոլորակին անհրաժեշտ էլեմենտներ կանչել: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես երկու սայրեր խոցում են թիկունքի շրջանը, այդպես էլ կարող են բացվել թոքերը շրջապատող կենտրոնների շրջանները, նրանք վերահսկում են պրանան: Միայն բարձրագույն ոգիներին ենք առաքում այդ ճառագայթները: Տիեզերի ուժն ու գեղեցկությունն իր ամբողջ չափով չգիտակցողների համար այդ փորձն անհասանելի է: Միայն զգայիմացությունն է համադրելի տիեզերական այդ փորձում: Այդ պատճառով ասեք՝ Հաստատում եմ, հիրավի, Անսահմանության գեղեցկությու՛նը: Ցանկանում եմ, Վեհապետ, զգալ Տիեզերքի վեհության զարկերակի բաբախյու՛նը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՀԻՆԳԵՐՈՐԴ. "ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Հատոր 1"*


*13.* 


Ինչպե՞ս ընկալել գիշերվա և ցերեկվա ռիթմի անվիճարկելիությունը: Ինչու՞ այդ նույն հասկացությունը չներդնենք նաև մեր մարդկային բոլորաշրջանի հիմքում: Մակրոկոսմն ու միկրոկոսմը ինքնաբերականացնում են միևնույն երևույթը: Ինչու՞ ուրեմն մարդիկ այդքան ձգտում են համոզել իրենց, որ գիշերը հավերժ է, այն ժամանակ երբ այնքան պարզորեն են սպասում օրվա գալուն: Ընդունենք անխոնջ շարժման հոսանքները: Նույնքան իմաստնորեն, ինչպես Տիեզերքի զարկերակի բաբախյունը, կամրապնդվի մեր գործադրելիության գիտակցությունը: Մեզ պիտանի չեն տաղտուկն ու թախիծը: Անսահմանության լիակատար հայեցության համար կարող եք Տիեզերքի իսկական կյանքն ընդունել:
Ուղղակի ընդունում եք տարվա եղանակները և այդ ռիթմով բնության պտուղներին եք սպասում: Հաշվարկում եք հանքաշերտերը, էլեկտրականության համար ամբարտակներ եք կառուցում, բայց շուռ եկեք դեպի անտեսանելի ոլորտների շերտերը, դիմեք ձեր ըմբռնումից այն կողմ դրսևորվող արվեստին՝ ահա՛ անընդգրկելի դաշտ աշխատանքի համար: Եվ ուրեմն տեսե՛ք և առնչվեք Անսահմանության ռիթմին:
Եվ որտե՞ղ կմնա գիշերը: Եվ այնտեղ, որտեղ ձեզ թվում է, թե պետք է լռել, սկսվում են Աշխարհի Մոր հիմները: Ոչ առավոտը և ոչ գիշերը, այլ փա՛յլքը նրա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*14.* 


Մոլորակային կյանքի համաձայնեցվածությունը բարձրագույն ոլորտների հետ լավագույն զուգակցություն կտա մարդկանց: Մեր ուժերի ռիթմն այդ դեպքում կեռապատկվի և գիտակցությունն էլ կընդունի այդ հզորությունը:  Այդ ժամանակ ի կատար կածվի Իմաստունների Օրհնանքը:
Բարձրագույն ոլորտների տեսանելի սկիզբների զուգակցությունն անտեսանելիների հետ անբաժանելի է: Հետևաբար հասկացեք մեր կյանքի անբաժանելիությունը: Տիեզերքի շնչառությունն անխախտելի է ամենում: Մոլորակային ժամանակաշրջանների դրսևորումը կախված է տիեզերական ալիքներից, այդ պատճառով տիեզերական հողմերի հետ ոգու կապը հերքողներն իմացության ճանապարհով չեն ընթանում: Թույլատրելի՞ է արդյոք գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչի միայն մի մասնիկը տեսնել: Թույլատրելի՞ է արդյոք միայն մի փոքրիկ նշույլ առանձնացնել Մեծ Ամբողջից: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք նեղ սահմաններ ուրվագծել առանց զարգացմանը վնաս հասցնելու: Միայն խելացնորությունը կարող է իրեն սահմաններ որոշել: Միայն գեղեցկության երևույթը չհասկացողները կասեն՝ եղածով բավարարվենք:
Հստակ է ուժերի՝ տիեզերական և անսահման, - ամրապնդումը, քանզի ընթացքը՝ կենսարար և հավերժ, - բնորոշ է ամենին: Կայծով է  բռնկվում տիեզերական կրակը: Ցանկության կայծով է բռնկվում, հիրավի, իմացության ջահը: Միայն թե ինքներդ ձեր ճանապարհը մի խցանեք: Միայն թե ձգտեք, և կողողի՛ ձեզ Անսահմանության փայլքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*15.* 

Պետք է ընտրել մոլորության խավարի և Ճշմարտության մեծության միջև: Ոգին կորոշի դարերով հաստատված ըմբռնումը: Հարիր չէ անցնել ցածրագույն աղեղնագծով և, սկսելով ամենացածր հարթության վրայի կետից, նույն հարթության վրա վերադառնալ: Ինչի՞ համար էին ուրեմն էներգիայի այդ բոլոր ծախսերը, եթե նորից ցածրագույն դարպասներն եք թակելու: Ձեր ոգու համար գեղատեսիլ այգի նախապատրաստեք ոչ թե իր կյանքն ապրած անապատի, այլ նվաճումների գագաթի վրա:
Հաստատված է ամեն մեկի համար զարդարել բարեշրջման ընթացքը: Ամեն մեկի համար հաստատված է տարածական մտքերի օգնությունը: Անսահմանության գանձարանը բաց է յուրաքանչյուրի համար, ով ներթափանցել է տիեզերական ուժերի ըմբռնման մեջ:
Առանձնապես ուրախալի բան չէ հայտնաբերել, թե ինչով են ներծծված ձեր մոլորակի շերտերը: Կշեռքի նշարին դնենք բոլոր արատների բացահայտումը. զայրույթի, փոքրոգության, դավաճանության, նախապաշարմունքների, երեսպաշտության, բավարարվածության: Գերակշռության վրա դնենք. զգայիմացությունը, հոգեկան էներգիայի նպատակասլացությունը, Իմաստունների Պատգամների հաստատումը, Սկիզբները չխախտելը, Վահանին երախտապարտությունը, իմաստության սխրանքը և անշեղությունն Անսահմանության առաջադրած ճանապարհին:
Երբ Վեհապետ Բուդդան ընթացք անվանեց համայն մարդկության Էգոն, ուրեմն կենցաղում կարելի է ընդունել "Առյուծի"* բանաձևը: Ընտելացեք հավերժական շարժման մասին մտքերին և մի հապաղեք մթի կիրճերում: Ստեղծագործումն արարիչ հզորություն է ներգրավում, հետևաբար ծրագրավորեք Տիեզերքի կայծերը:
Ընտրե՛նք տգիտության և Անսահմանության փայլքի միջև:
- - - - - - -
* _"Առյուծի"* բանաձևը_ - "Հրեղեն յոգայի նշաններում" (107) ասված է. "Ճանաչման աստիճանները. հուզված, հետ նայող, թակող, ունկնդրող, մտաբերող, մարմնավորող, սուսերակիր, հզոր, անապատի կանթեղ, անապատի առյուծ, Սկիզբների աշխատակից, ստեղծող": 
Նախկինում բարձրագույն աստիճաններին հասնում էին միայն նրանք, ովքեր հեռանում էին աշխարհիկ խառնաշփոթից, վազվզուքից: Բայց հիմա, ասում է Վեհապետը,  "Առյուծի"* բանաձևը կարելի է ընդունել կենցաղում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*16.* 


Իրականությունն ու պատրանքը մարդուն կսկսեն թվալ սերող  միևնույն սկզբնաղբյուրից, եթե հասկանաք, որ կենսարար անոթը մեկն է: Անտեսանելի աշխարհը տեսանելիից բաժանելու դեպքում Տիեզերքն անիմաստ կլիներ: Եթե մենք կարծում ենք, որ մեր ուղին պատահականություն է, իսկ նրանից հետո դատարկություն է, ուրեմն աղքա՛տ է մեր երևակայությունը: Պատրանք գոյություն չունի և իրականության հասկացությունը պետք է լայնացնել: Ամեն ինչ ապրում է և ամեն ինչ ծնունդ է տալիս: Տարածությունը կրում է ձեր ծնունդները: Կիրառե՛նք տարածության ամբողջ ստեղծագործ ուժը: 
Հայտնի սահմաններից այն կողմ թվացյալ որոշակիությունն ու դատարկությունը Մեզ մոտ կոչվում է _"Օջաս*"_, քանզի նրանում է ամփոփված ձեր իմաստնության աղբյուրը: Հիրավի, ամենաանխելամիտը կարելի է անվանել դատարկությա՛ն հասկացության պատրանքը: 
Չհերքող աչքով պատկերացրեք կրակ ճառագող ամբողջ տարածությունը: Պատկերացրեք իր մեջ Պրանա և Ակաշա պարունակող տարածությունը: Ո՛չ "Արարիչ" և ո՛չ "Մեծագույն Ստեղծող" Անսահմանությունը: Մոտալուտ Սաթիա Յուգայի ժամանակ տարածական այդ ուժերը կիրառվելու են: Իհարկե, քարե դարի ցուրտը դեռևս ապրում է նրանց գիտակցություններում, ովքեր իրենց տգետներ են մեծարում:

*17.* 


Ճշմարիտ են, երբ խոսում ե Ամբողջական Սկզբի մասին: Հենց դրանում է ամփոփված բարեշրջման միջուկը: Դա Արքատի  բարձրագույն  իմացությունն  է   երկրի  վրա:    Երբ    մարդկությունը գիտակցի մեծագույն Ամբողջությունը մասնիկների և Անսահմանության միջև, և փոխհարաբերությունները լույսի և խավարի միջև, այդ ժամանակ կարելի է խոսել "Անապատի Առյուծի" ճանապարհի մասին: Այնքա՜ն բան է դրված տիեզերական կրակների վրա, բայց նրանց ընդունել հրաժարվում  են: Այնտեղ, որտեղ մարդիկ ընդունում են երկու Սկիզբների սահմանը, Արքատը միայն մեկ Մեծ Սկիզբ է տեսնում:
Հարաբերականության ճշմարտությունն ընդունեցին մաթեմաթիկայում, և բոլոր նախկին հաշավարկներն անպետք բան դարձան: Նույն հարաբերականությունը գոյություն ունի նաև բարեշրջման աշխարհում: Մթի և լույսի, երջանկության և դժբախտության, աշխատանքի և հանգստի հասկացությունները հետևում են նույն հարաբերականության օրենքին: Երբ խոսում են մտածողության առաջընթացի մասին, նախատեսում ենք այս հարաբերականության անհրաժեշտությունը: Հատկապես սքանչելի է վերելքի աստիճանի հասկացությունը: Ոգին գիտակցում է, որ վերելքը իմաստության այն էջն է, որի վրա ուրվագծված են Տիեզերքի ամբողջ ուժն ու շարժման դրսևորումը: Առաջընթաց է Մեծ Սկզբի ցածրագույն կետում չամրապնդվելը: Ատլանտիդայի տեղեկացված տաճարները գիտեի՛ն այդ մեծ Սկզբունքը:
- - - - - - -
* _Օջաս_ - (սանսկրիտ) Ուժ: Հզորություն: Ամրություն: Կենսական ուժ: Հնարավոր է, որ այստեղ "Օջասը" կիրառված է որպես մարդու Ոգին, Պրանան և Ակաշան սնուցող Կենսական ուժի աղբյուրի հասկացություն:                             
Հետևելով բառի այս բացատրությանը, թարգմանիչը ենթադրում է, որ լիովին հնարավոր է, որ ավելի կիրառելի է հայերեն _"Օջախ"_ բառը:

----------

Varzor (05.06.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*18.* 


Ինչպես կրակն է ամենապարփակ, այնպես էլ Տիեզերքի սիրտն է ամենապարունակող: Որքա՜ն սքանչելի է այդ պարունակելիությունը: Ամենափոքրից մինչև ամենամեծ ամեն ինչ բեկվում է այդ արտահայտված բյուրեղի մեջ: Երբ բոլոր տիեզերական հնարավորություններն ամեն արտահայտված ձեռագրի ուղղություն են տալիս; երբ ամեն նախաձեռնություն ունի իր, իրեն նկրտող, հաղորդալարերը; երբ պետք է գիտակցել Տիեզերական Մեծությունը, լարենք մեր ոգու ամբողջ ուժն ու պարունակենք: Խուսափում չկա, չկա հրաժարական, վանում չկա, չկա հերքում, կա պարունակում միայն: Ուսուցիչն արտահայտում է պարունակելիության դրսևորման նշանակությունը:
Ինչպես Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործ ուժն է անսպառ, այնպես անքակտելի թող լինի Անսահմանության հասկացությունը: Հավերժության մեջ հազարամյակների դրսևորումը, արտահայտված օվկիանոսների և երկրի կեղևի վրա աշխատանքով, կարող են հավերժական շարժման պատկեր ծառայել:
Դժվար առաջադրանքի վերաբերյալ սխրանքը դուք չգիտակցեցիք, իսկ մարդկային մթագնածությունը ձեր գործողությունների նախապատկերին չե՛ք վերագրում: Բայց ապարդյուն է տիեզերական հողմերի ավերածությունները կշտամբելը, նրանք ոչ թե չարիք են այլ ընդամենն անհրաժեշտություն: Տիեզերքի ամեն արտահայտում իր կիրառումն ունի Հավերժության մեջ: Եվ ինչպես ավերումը, այնպես էլ վերաճումը պատկանում են ռիթմին, որն անբաժանելի է ձեր մոլորակային իրադարձությունների հաստատված ընթացքից: Տարբերությունը հետևյալն է՝ տիեզերական հողմեր ծնող Զևսը տարածությունը լցնում է օզոնով, այն ժամանակ երբ ձեր, երկրային Զևսը, զայրույթ ծնող, ոլորտը լցնում է խեղդող ծխահոտով: Դրանում ցածրագույնն ու բարձրագույնը չեն հաղորդակցվում:
Հիրավի, անսահման պարունակելիության հանդեպ նկրտման գեղեցկությունը փայլքի ծիածան կտա և կասենք. "Աշխարհի Մա՛յր, ամեն ինչ տվող, ամեն ինչ պարունակող, մեր հեռավոր երկինքները ցանկանում ենք զարդարե՛լ":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*19.* 


Ինչու՞ են մարդիկ այդպես ընկալում Պատրանքի նկարած պատկերները: Կյանքը լիքն է այդ պատկերներով և խաբուսիկ երևույթներով: Այդ լարվածությունը լցնում է միայն գոյատևությունն անպետք կերպարներով: Հավերժությունը ճանաչող ոգին նկտրված  է դեպի Մեծ Սկիզբը, և նրա մեջ է զետեղված Տիեզերքի ըմբռնման սերմը: Պատրանքի փոքրիկ իրականությանն ուղղված է  միայն ոգին, որն իր համար սովորական երևույթներն է միայն ընկալում: Նրան հրապուրիչ են միայն սովորական կյանքի երևույթները: Պարունակելիության բացակայությունը չի օգնում նրան կյանքի գիրքը բացել:
Բայց կան դեռ մի շարք մարդիկ, որոնց ճակատագիրը մենք ողբում ենք՝ դրանք այն արարածներն են, որոնք ըմբռնման սերմը պարունակում են, բայց մշուշապատված են հերքումով, նրանք չեն տեսնում Տիեզերքի կատարած շրջանը, և կասեցնում են բարեշրջումը:
Նպատակադրվածը տեղի կունենա, բայց շարժման ժամկետները կասեցնողներն իրենց ամրապնդում են հետադիմության վրա: Ապագան գիտակցել չուզեցողը նման է խեցգետնի, երկուսն էլ հետ-հետ են քայլում: Կամ սխրանքի թուր, կամ խեցգետնի նման վարվողների երևույթ: Նպատակադրված մեծամտությունը նման է հանուն տգիտության ներգրավողի կոչին: Տիեզերական հրի կուտակումը հեշտորեն կարող է սրբել այդ փոշին, բայց, բարեկամներս, ձեր առաջընթացը պետք է ձեր ապագա թրի կոփումը դառնա: Վերցրեք և կշռադատեք դարերով կազմավորված այս ճշմարտություննե՛րը: 
Ինչպե՞ս ամրապնդել ըմբռնման սկիզբը: Ոգին կսովորեցնի, թե ինչպես կիրառել զգայիմացության նշանները, բայց թողե՛ք, որ գանձարանը լցվի: Բայց ցանկացե՛ք ներս մտնել Տիեզերքի զարկերակմանը համաձայն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*20.* 


Հաճելի է լսել, որ կարման՝ կամքն է և վարձատրությունը մեր կյանքի ընթացքի համար: Նաև հաճելի է նայել կարմային որպես հատուցման, բայց իր իսկական նշանակությամբ կարման աշխատանք է: Մի սահմանափակեք աշխատանքը ոգու ահրեստանոցում և հետևանքը կտեսնեք: 
Երբ ոգին գայթակղված է Պատրանքով և ինքնաբավարարման երևույթներով, այդ ժամանակ մուրճ է պետք և զգայիմացության զարգացումը; երբ ոգին կուրացած է հարստության փայլքով և չի տեսնում նրա վաղանցիկությունը, և մտածում է, որ ոսկու սալիկը տանում է դեպի երջանկություն, հիշենք հիվանդությունների և ավերումների բոլոր սպառնալիքները:
Բայց ոգու ռազմիկը շողարձակում է ինչպես լույսի դրսևորում, քանզի լուսավորված է Անսահմանության կրակների ճառագայթներով: Պետք է հասկանալ արձագանքը և բոլոր կրակներով ու գույներով նկրտել դեպի Տիեզերք:
Գիտակցության գագաթին Վեհապետի ուղու ամրապնդումն է: Գիտակցության գագաթին սխրանքը համահունչ է բարեշրջման հետ: Վերելքի հավերժական, աննկուն աշխատա՛նքը: Այդ հավերժական շարժումը հենց ձեր կա՛րման է:
Դուք ճիշտ եք, միայն կամային հոսանքներն են ուղղորդում կարմային: Բայց կարմայի ընթացքը կասեցնելը նույնքան վտանգավոր է, որքան հավերժական գիշեր հրահրելը: Եթե խորասուզվեք մթի լճակը, ինչո՞վ եք Ամրիտայի Թասը լցնելո՛ւ:  Պատասխանեք՝ հիրավի ավելի սքանչելի է գործողությունների՛ օվկիանոսը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*21.* 

Նկատեք, որ կենսական սկզբունքի օրենքի ուժն անհաղթելի է: Բարձրագույն էներգիայի պարույրի լարումը բոլոր էլեմենտներին աշխատանքի է կանչում: Աշխարհի ոլորտներում էներգիայի կուտակումն էությանը տարատեսակություն է տալիս և կոչում է ստեղծագործման դրսևորմանը: 
Դադարի ժամանակաշրջաններ Տիեզերքը երբևիցե չի դրսևորել: Հրաժարում չկա, բայց մարդկությանը կոչ ենք անում ընդունել տարածության բոլոր նվերները: Ինչու՞ ուրեմն տիեզերական էներգիայի ամենաընդարձակ հանձնարարությունը չընդունել որպես մեզ համար նոր կուտակումների լուսավոր ձեռքբերում: Դեպի կամքի ճանաչում գիտակցության առաջընթացը կբացի Անսահմանության դռները:
Մեր ոլորտում էլ տիեզերական դրսևորումների վկաներ կան: Այդ բանաձևը կարելի է կրկնել, քանզի բարեշրջման ընթացքը ցույց է տրված անվեհեր ոգուն, որը գիտի ամբողջ գաղտնիքը և դեպի Անսահմանություն տանող ամբողջ սլացումը: "Ջրաշուշանի" հուրը վառելը՝ տիեզերական հրի բարձրագույն դրսևորումն է: Հիրավի, երբ Երկրին ցուցադրված է տիեզերական էներգիայի հաստատման համադրությունը, այդ ժամանակ կարելի է ասել՝ մեր մոլորակը շրջապատված է պարույրով և մեկը մյուսի հետևից իջնում ենք, բայց որքա՜ն սքանչելի է հառնող և կյանքն Անսահմանության փայլքի փոխակերպող ոգին: Վերերկրային ձեռագրերի այդ կրողին մուտքի ուժ է տրված բարձրագույն ոլորտներ, և կրողն այդ ցածր ոլորտներին բանալի կտա դեպի Անսահմանության ճանաչումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*22.* 

Ոգեըմբռնումը դրսևորվում է իսկական Հրեղեն Յոգի գիտակցության մեջ: Գիտակցությունը, որը ներառել է իր մեջ տարածության հոսանքներն ու ընկալել է հոգեկան էներգիայի բանաձևը, կարող է մտնել Կունդալինիի պտուտահողմի մեջ:
Երբ մարդկությունը սովորի գիտակցել և համադրել համաշխարհային իրաձարձությունը Տիեզերքի բարդությունների հետ, այդ ժամանակ արդեն նախապես կհաստատվի մտավոր պայծառացման շարժումը: Իրադարձությունների շղթայի ի հայտ գալը և լիակատար ըմբռնումն այն բանի, ինչը որպես դարերի հարստություն, անցնում է մի ժամանակաշրջանից մյուսը, կարող է գիտակցությանը մղել դեպի տիեզերական Անսահմանության ըմբռնումը:
Ոգի, հետ նայիր, ու՞ր է անցյալի գիտելիքը քեզ տարել: Որտե՞ղ ես տեսնում  սահմանները: Որտե՞ղ է անդորրը: Ու՞ր է մշտականությունը: Եվ որտե՞ղ ես հնազանդության երևույթ տեսել: Ասված է՝ չեմ տեսնում այդ հայտարարումները, հիրավի, տեսնում եմ այն անվերջանալի Շրջանը, որը մեր էությու՛նն է արարում:
Ոգի՛, որ նկրտում ես դեպի Տիեզեքի Արարիչը, դարձի՛ր դեպի Աշխարհի Մայրը: Հռչակիր, ինչ տեսնում ես: Ցույց է տրված տարածությունը, որպես առավել ստեղծագործական երևույթ: Տարածությունը և տիեզերական ուժերի անքակտելիությունը մեր էության միջուկն են կուտակում: Նրբագույն էներգիաները՝ բարեշրջման լծակներն են, - և մարդիկ կարող են տիրապետել դրանց:
Երբ սահմանվածն ընդունեք, ուղիղ հետևանքն այդ ժամանակ կուղղորդի ձեզ: Երբ հասկանաք, թե ինչպես թռչել ոգու միջուկի մեջ, այդ ժամանակ կհաղորդակցվեք բարձրագույն աշխարհներին:
Կարողացե՛ք հասկանալ ոգու միջուկի մեջ թռիչքի ամբող վեհությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*23. 
*

Որտեղի՞ց հորդեց ալիքը, գիտակցություն մթագնող: "Ռելիգարե*"   -   ասվել  է   դեռևս  հնում:    Պատճառականության  և հետևանքի հատկությունը՝ Տիեզերքի շղթայակցման օրենքը, - պատկանում է Անսահմանության հետ կապի միևնույն երևույթին: Մարդկությունը Տիեզերքի հետ կապված է անխզելի հանգույցներով: Դժվար չէ հիմնել այն անխախտելի կետը, որտեղ ամեն ինչ հանդիպում է՝ երկրային կուտակումներն ու բարձրագույն ոլորտների շերտավորումները:  Տիեզերքի կամոք ամեն ինչ մեկը դեպի մյուսն է ձգտում: Ամեն ինչ նպատակասլանում է դեպի համընդհանուր ստեղծագործում: "Ռելիգարեն" մարդկությանն է տրված կրոնի տեսքով միասնանալու, համայնքի զարգացման, Գոյության բոլոր սկզբունքները պարունակող և մեր բարօրության բոլոր սկզբունքները ստեղծող առկա Սկիզբը ճանաչելու համար: 
Տիեզերքի շղթայակցումը բոլոր բարձրագույն ոլորտների հետ պետք է ընդունել գիտակցության մեջ, որպես փրկարար խարիսխ ապագայի բարձրագույն հիմքերի առաջընթացի համար: Ամենաակներևը հենց իրենք գիտնականներն են գտել, բայց շատ բան դեռ հաշվի առնված չէ: Մարդկությանը մերժված չէ կորզել տարածությունից, բայց նրանց կործանում է նախապաշարմունքի սկզբունքը: Որ խնձորը վերցնում է հողի մագնիսը, դա ընդունել են բոլորը, բայց Անսահմանության մեծագույն Մագնիսի ընդունումը կուլ է տալիս տգիտությունը: Տարածության օզոնը և հեռավոր աշխարհների ճառագայթները նոր էներգիաների աճի համար մոլորակի էությունն են դառնալու:

- - - - - - -

*_Ռելիգարե_ -  (լատ. կապել, միացնել) - կրոնի, որպես մարդու և Բարձրագույն Աստվածային Աշխարհի միջև կապի դատավարական համարժեքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*24.* 


Պատճառականությունն այն գործոնն է, որը շարժում է Տիեզերքը: Անհամատեղելի է հուսալ, որ չարագործությունից կծնվի Բարօրության Ջրաշուշանը: Կարելի է հասկանալ յուրաքանչյուր գործողության հետևանք, որպես սկզբի ուղիղ արտացոլում: Անբարեհաջողության միջուկն ընդհանուր կիրառման համար հեշտորեն նույն տեմպով է հնչում: Տգիտության սաղմը խաղաղ տարերքների թունավորում է ծնում: Բայց մոլեգնող տարերքն ապահովում է Տիեզերքի ռիթմի աճը:
Երբ ճառագայթումն ուղղված է դեպի տիեզերական ալիքների բոլոր դրվագների գիտակից ընդունումը, ուրեմն ընդունեք դրանք: Չօգտագործված ուժերը, նշանադրված արկերի զարկի պես, սլանում են տարածության շրջաններում: Նկատի առեք,  որ նախ և առաջ անհրաժեշտ է սանձահարել համաշխարհային  օվկիանոսը, հետո նոր հետևանքը ցույց կտա, թե ինչպիսին էր փորձը:
Իր ճեղքերը բժշկելու համար մեր մոլորակը շատ բան է պահանջում: Վեհապետների բանաձևերով շատ շատրվաններ են թափվել: Օգնությունն ուղարկվել է Ուսմունքի վահանով և ոգու  անգնահատելի գանձեր բեկորներով շաղ են տրվել տարածության մեջ: Բայց տարածությունը՝ ձեր կողմից չկիրառված բոլոր գանձերի մեծագույն հավաքողն ու կուտակողն է: Տիեզերքը ոչինչ չի սպառել և պաշարները պահակ են կանգնած: Երբ հասանեք, այդ ժամանակ իմացության կայծերը կբացեն ձեր առջև գոյատևության բոլոր գաղտնիքները: Տարերքը սարսափելի է նրա համար,  ով ճանաչում է ներկա կյանքի մարելը միայն: Նա, ով պատճառականությունը տեսնում և ողջունում է որպես հետևանքի հաստատում, բարեշրջության դրսևորված ուղեկիցն է:
Տիեզերքի թաքնված դրսևորվումները փայլում են որոնող աչքի համար: Բայց խավար է աշխարհը նրա, ով համարում է, որ Տիեզերքի կասեցումը  կապված է իր մահվան հետ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*25.* 


Երկրի զարթոնքը միշտ արարվում է տիեզերական ազդեցություններով: Նպատակաուղղված մտքերի խումբը տարածությունից դրսևորված առաքումների անհրաժեշտ շերտավորումներ է ձգում: Մեծ հայտնագործությունների դրոշմամայերը շրջագայում են տարածության մեջ: Նրանք, ովքեր իրենց հոգեկան էներգիան կարող են լարել տիեզերական էներգիաների ռիթմին համաձայն, իրենց գիտակցության մեջ գանձեր կընդունեն: Գիտակցության լայնացումը Տիեզերքի բոլոր ատեղծագործական ուժերը դեպի հանգույցների շղթան կուղարկի: 
Գանձարանից արդեն իսկ կուտակումներ ունեցող երկրի անկումը տիեզերական երևույթների պատճառականության հերքման արդյունք է: Երբ մարդկային ինքնապարծությունը գիտակցությունը հասցնում է փոխակերպման սահմանին և Էգոն դառնում է կուռք, այդ ժամանակ Դարպասները փակվում են: Անձը դառնում է տիեզերական գործողության ժպիտի արտացոլանք, երբ իրեն գոյություն ունեցող, դրսևորված Տիեզերքի անքակտելի մասն է համարում:
Հիրավի, մարդը Տիեզերքի բարձրագույն արտահայտությունն է: Հիրավի, նա ընտրված է որպես Տիեզերքի անվանյալ շինարար և բոլոր գանձերի հավաքողը: Հիրավի, "մարդ" անվանումը ստեղծագործման հաստատում է նշանակում: Բանալին մարդուն տրված է վաղուց, բայց երբ հայտնությունն է հղացել, այդ ժամանակ հայտնվել են նաև կրակը մարողները:
Ասենք այսպես՝ երբ ոտքով հասնենք արևին, այդ ժամանակ կհասկանանք Տիեզերքի ամբողջ վեհությունը: Մտածեք արևի մասին, որպես նոր գիտության երաշխավորություն: Ընդունեք հուրն 
Անսահմանության, որպես պայծառացման դրսևորում, որպես դրսևորում Մեր ճշգրիտ ներկայությունների: Ընդունե՛ք Մեր նախանշածը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*26.* 


Մարդկության առաջընթացի խնդիրը դեպի բարեշրջական շղթան տանող ամեն ինչ նրա երկրային ուղղությունը համաձայնեցնում է Անսահմանության հետ: Ստեղծգործական մտադրություններին այդ խնդիրը մղում է դեպի տարածության մեջ հայտնաբերությունների կիրառումը: Մեծ է վնասը, երբ մտադրությունները հրամայում են կողպել այն, ինչը բոլոր մարմիններին կատարելագործում է բերում: Միայն երբ գիտակցվի տարածական հարստությունների անհրաժեշտությունը, մեր երկրային մարմիններին կարելի կլինի կատարելություն տալ: Ամենայն գոյը հաստատվել է արդեն նախքան մարդկությունն իրեն լիովին կգիտակցեր; և կյանքի բոլոր ձևերը գտնվում էին տարբեր փուլերում: Որքան գիտակցության աստիճաններ, այնքան փուլեր Անսահմանության մեջ: Ամեն ինչ համապատասխանում է իրար: Ամեն ինչ փոխադարձորեն ձգողական է, և ամեն ինչ արտացոլվում է ստեղծագործման անհուն օվկիանոսում:
Ոգին, որ կարողանում է պարունակվել բաձրագույն մոլորակի վրա և գիտի մեկ կյանքի անավարտվածությունը, - արծիվ է ոգու, առանց կապանքների սավառնում է կյանքով, անապատի վրա դրսևորելով իմացության արևը:
Ոգուն տրված է ճանաչե՛լ տիեզերական կրակները:



- - - - - - -



*27.* 


Բարեշրջական շարժման տարեգրությունից հանված է աննպատակահարմարության հասկացությունը: Հրի մասին հների պատկերավոր հաստատումը լավագույն պատկերացում է տալիս դատարկության մեջ չտարրալուծվելու երևույթի մասին: Հինավուրց  մարգարեություններն ասում են, որ ամբողջ վառելանյութն օգտագործած կրակը ոչ թե ոչնչանում, այլ վերադառնում է իր սկզբնական փուլին, անտեսանելի հրի վիճակին, տարածական հրի բարձրագույն դրսևրման փուլին: Այդպես է արտահայտվում մեր կյանքը: 
Երբ կյանքի ճանապարհով այրված է մարմինը, կարելի՞ է արդյոք պնդել, որ այն ոչինչ է դարձել: Երբ կիրառելիության համար Տիեզերքը կիրառել է ամեն օրենք և ամեն փոփոխություն իր հետևից այլ փոփոխությունների շղթա է բերում, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս չդիտարկել մեր ոգու վերելքների բոլոր անվերջանալի շղթաները:
Նշանն արտահայտված է իր անտեսանելի բարձրագույն ձևի մեջ բոլոր էլեմենտները պարունակող հրով: Ոգին, որ հեռացել է Երկրից, և դեպի երկրային դրսևորում վերադարձող ոգին իրենց մեջ բոլոր սկզբունքների հաստատումն են կրում: Տարբերությունը կուտակումների աստիճանի մեջ է միայն: Այդպես՝ մինչև Անսահմանության անհասանելի բարձունքնե՛րը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*28.* 


Ամենագո է Տիեզերքի Գիտակցությունը: Ամբողջ տարածության մեջ արտահայտված է նրա ձեռքի օրենքը: Անթվելի են նրա բոլոր ազդեցություններն ու նոր համակցությունները: Սկսած կյանքի  երևույթների քիմիականությունից մինչև նրանց նշանակությունները նա կառավարում է սկիզբն ամենայն Գոյի: Այս հարցը շատ գիտակցություններ է անհանգստացրել: Դժվար է հերքել Տիեզերքի այդ ամենազոր Գիտակցությունը, որն իր շնչառությամբ ներթափանցում է բոլոր հաստատությունները: Բայց մարդիկ սովորաբար Ճշմարտությունից գիտակցաբար շուռ են գալիս: Երբ ոգին, հրապուրված խաբուսիկ Պատրանքով, ձգտում է դեպի րոպեական հանգիստ, այդ ժամանակ նա շաղ է տալիս Տիեզերքի լավագույն լուսաճառագայթները: Լուսավորումը կարող է վախեցնել պայծառանալ չցանկացողին:
Ճշմարիտ են, երբ պնդում են, որ Վեհապետ Բուդդան աշխարհին պետք է Նիրվանայի հասկացությունը տար, քանզի քիչ են անվերջ նոր ձևերի ստեղծագործման վրա աշխատել ցանկացողները: Նիրվանան տիեզերական, անվերջանալի ժամանակաշրջանների աստիճան է ընդամենը: Կուտակելով երկրային հարստությունը, նկրտող գիտակցությամբ տեղափոխվելով հեռավոր աշխարհներ, Մեր աշակերտները կարող են հրճվել: Ավելի լավ չէ՞ արդյոք ծառայել ցածրից բարձրը հավերժական վերամշակման և փոխակերպման մեծ երևույթին, քան լճացման ծառա լինել:
Տեսնում ենք՝ ջրի ամենաաննշանակալի լճացումները նեխում են հրահրում: Շատ են օրինակները, երբ չօգտագործված մնացուկները ոլորտների ոչնչացում են ծնել: Ինչպիսի՞ն կլինի ուրեմն կամքի և գիտակցության լճացման արդյունքը: Հանգիստ ծնողը կարող է չարագույն պայթյուն հրահրել, բայց Տիեզերքին համահունչ ոգու հրի մեկ բռնկում կարող է խաղաղություն բերել մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի: Ոգին, որը որոշել է աշխատել անսահմանափակ, նկրտողներին իր հետևից է տանում: Այդպես հրեղեն միտքը վառում է տարածության կամուրջը, և ոգու մագնիսը փայլում է Տիեզերքի սլացումով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*29.* 


Բարձրագույն աշխարհը մարդկանց երբեմն զառանցանք է թվում կամ պատրանք: Ամեն մեկը հասկանում է յուրովի, և ամեն մեկը կվախենա խոստովանել, որ հասկանում է Տիեզերքը: Ոչ միայն տարերքների, այլև "Հզոր Արարչի" տեսակետից, մարդը չի վախենում ստեղծել տարբեր ցնդաբանություններ և ավելորդ բեռ ստեղծելու առջև էլ կանգ չի առնի: Բազմաթիվ կապոցներով է բեռնվել մարդկային ոգին, և դրանում է բարձրագույն ոլորտ տանող վերելքի ծանրությունը: 
Կյանքի վերակառուցումը տիեզերական կրակների միջոցով փրկություն կդառնա, բայց կյանքը վերակառուցելու մասին մտքից անգամ արդեն վախը կուլ է տալիս մարդկանց: Հին, իրենց դարն ապրած ձևերը զգում են, և այդպես ծնվել են ավանդույթները: Եթե ավանդույթի հասկացությանը նայենք որպես դեպի սկիզբ տանող մի բանի, ուրեմն դրանից կարելի է օգուտ քաղել, քանզի գիտակցության լայնացումը կբերի իմաստության օրհնանքին: Բայց մեր ժամանակների ավանդույթները ոգուն թույլ չեն տալիս ձգտել դեպի բարձրագույն ոլորտներ: Եկեղեցին ունի դավանանքներ; ընտանիքն ունի նախապապերի կառուցած շրջանակներ; ժողովուրդներն ունեն իրենց ինքնագործունեության հաստատումից զրկող օրենքներ: Գեղեցկությունից զրկված ոգիներն ինչպե՞ս Անսահմանությունը կճանաչեն:
Ճշմարիտ են դեռևս դպրոցում երեխաներին ստեղծագործական գործունեության ամբողջ անվերջանալիության գիտակցությունը տալ ցանկացողները: Ինչու՞ պետք է պապի հագուստին նոր փա՛յլք պարգևենք: Փորձեք նմանվել նոր հզոր կամուրջների շինարարների և շարժվեք դեպի բարձրագույն աշխարհների փայլքը: Ոչ թե ցնդաբանություն, այլ կյանք:



- - - - - - -



*30.* 


Ճանապարհների ընտրությունը հստակորեն չի մատնանշվում: Հաստատված ճանապարհի պաշտպանությունն ու նշանակումն արտահայտված է, բայց էությունը պետք է ի հայտ գա մարդու մեջ, և հենց դա կնշանակի հետևանքը: Երբ լսում եք դեպի գեղեցկությունը ձգտող ոգու դրսևորումներին անսահմանափակ տարածություն տվող Մեր Պատգամների անարգանքը, ուրեմն մի՞թե ունեք նվաճում, որն իսկական գեղեցկությամբ է շնչում: Երբ արտահայտված են ոգու անհասկանալի ծամածռությունները, մի՞թե կհետևեք Տիեզերքի ռիթմին հետևել չհասցնողին:
Մեզ մոտ հարգարժան տեղ է գրավում կամքի ազատությունը, և անսահման են այդ խորհրդանիշը կիրառելու ուղիները: Այդ պատճառով, նպատակասլաց ոգու ոչ թե բռնություն, այլ թռիչք: Կյանքի շինարար հզոր, վայելչակազմ զինվորը՝ ընթանում է այդ դրոշը ձեռքին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՀԻՆԳԵՐՈՐԴ. "ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Հատոր 1"*


*31.* 


Բոլոր ձեռքբերումների, Տիեզերքի "Ջրաշուշանի*" սկզբնական բանաձևերի մասնակցությունը պետք է ղեկավարի մարդկությանը նրա  բարեշրջական  զարգացման  մեջ:  Երբ  ոգին  սկսի  գործադրել տարածական հրի երևույթը, և Ճշմարտության շունչը դիպչի կյանքի Աղբյուրին, այդ ժամանակ կարելի կլինի երաշխավոր լինել գիտակցության տեղաշարժի համար: Իր առանցքի շուրջ պտտվող հոլի ճակատագիրը՝ խորհրդանիշն է մարդու, որն իրեն առանձնացրել է հավերժական շարժումից: "Ջրաշուշանը" կրող, Տիեզերքի առջև բաց և կենտրոնների լավագույն լուսաբաժանելիություն ցուցաբերող մարդը, ինքնամփոփությունը համադրելով կենտրոնների բացման հետ, խորհրդանշում է կյանքի շինարարությունը: Գտնենք կյանքի սկզբունքի ճշգրիտ սահմանումը: Բաց "Ջրաշուշանն" ամեն ինչ պարունակում է, նրա բոցեղեն թերթիկների լուսաբաժանելիությունը տարածվելով բոլոր կողմերի վրա, դառնում է շրջան: Երբ սրբազան Հուրը, ոգու նշանը, դիպչում է ամենայն գոյին, այդ ժամանակ տիեզերական շրջանը և կյանքի անիվը համատեղ են ընթանում:
Սրածայր հոլերը հղկված ոգուն չեն համապատասխանում: Հարթ, թեթևակի օրորվող մակերեսի տիեզերական ալիքները գերադասող ոգին, հիրավի, ճանաչու՛մ է Անսահմանությունը: 
Մեր նշած բանաձևն ընթանում է, ուղղորդված դեպի մի քանի տարածական կրակներ: Երբ մարդկությունն ընդունի Անսահմանության հաստատումը, այդ ժամանակ ճակատագիրը ոչ թե պատիժ, այլ տիեզերական տարածք կդառնա: Կյանքի լայնածավալության գեղեցկությունը չափվում է արարչագործման գիտակցությամբ:
Պնդե՛նք Հրի մասին մարդկության համար: Դուք գիտեք, թե մարդկության մտածողությունը որքա՜ն կարիք ունի նոր ջահի:

- - - - - - -
* _Տիեզերքի "Ջրաշուշան"_ -  այստեղ՝ մարդու ոգին: Ամեն մարդ ունի Տիեզերքի մասին գիտակցված և չգիտակցված ինչ-որ կուտակումներ, և այդ կուտակումները պետք է ղեկավարեն մարդուն բարեշրջման ճանապարհին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*32.* 


Աշխարհը գոյություն ունեցող և գոյություն չունեցող մասերի բաժանելը վերջափակում է մտածողությունը: Հերքել այն, ինչ անտեսանելի է և հերքել ամբողջ տիեզերական լայնարձակությունը, շատ փոքր չափեր է տալիս Տիեզերքին, որը մարդկությունը կարող է օգտագործել: Ճանապարհի տիեզերական ընդարձակությունն Անսահմանությունն է նշանակել:
Հնում կրոնների խորհրդանիշները վերցվում էին Տիեզերքի գանձարանից: Պաշտամունքներն արտահայտում էին Տիեզերքի "Արարչի" կարգումը: Տիեզերական պատկերներից լավագույնների այլասերումը  խորհրդանշվում է մեր հերքումներով: Իսկ այնտեղ, որտեղ էլեմենտի սլիզբը դեռևս հարգված է, այնտեղ արդեն պարզունակ ոգու գիտակցությունն է հաստատվել: Միայն տիեզերական ուժերի գիտակցումը և գիտակից  ընդունումը մարդկությանը կսովորեցնի, թե ինչպես դրանք կիրառել:
Վեհապետ Գոտամայի Ուսմունքը պնդում էր, որ մութը սարսափելի չէ Լույսին: Հաղթող Լույսը կլանում է ամեն ինչ: Այդպես էլ տիեզերական հուրն է ներթափանցում ամեն ինչի մեջ, գոյատևող և հզոր է ամենում, և անսահման է ուժը նրա:



- - - - - - -



*33.* 


Տիեզերաքկան կրակների ներքո ամբողջ օրգանիզմը վերածնվում է, և օտար էլեմենտները ոչնչանում են իրենց իսկ կրակով: Զինված ոգին հաղթում է իր նկրտումով, և այդ պատճառով Անսահմանության երևույթը մատնանշում է ամենաթափանց հուրը որպես սահմանված ապաքինող նշան: 
Ամեն մեկին հանձնարարված է ուղի գտնել դեպի բարձրագույն ոլորտներ, բայց երբ մարդկությունը մտածում է, որ աշխատանքը, որը սահմանված է ոգու և բոլոր շերտերի վերամշակման համար, կարող է լինել դրսից, ուրեմն Տիեզերքի լծակը կոչնչացնի կուտակածը: Միայն սեփական ձեռքով, միայն սեփական կամքով, միայն  սեփական նկրտումով, միայն  սեփական աշխատանքով ոգին կարող է Անսահմանության գիտակից աշխատակիցը դառնալ: Լծակը կիջնի սահմանափակ աշխարհայացքի վրա ոչնչացնելու համար այն, ինչը ստվերավորում է ընթացքը բարեշրջման համար: Բայց ամբողջական կյանքի շարժումների լծակը, հաստատված, որպես միացում բարձրագույն ոլորտների հետ,  - վայր կիջնի որպես վերածնող  հուր:
Միասնության երևույթը, անմասնատվածության երևույթը և ոգու միջուկի, որպես արարչի գիտակցումը, Գոյատևության էության լավագույն բանաձևը կտան:

----------

Varzor (19.06.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*34.* 


Այո, այո, այո, տիեզերական ժամկետը և մոլորակային շարժունակությունը կարող են համընկնել: Համադրումը Գոյատևմանը կարող էր լավագույն բանաձևը տալ: Ճշմարիտ են, երբ ոգուն Տիեզերքի արարիչ են անվանում: Ենթարկվածությունը տարերքներին՝ իր անկյունում, դարանում սպասող մարդուց թշնամի է սարքում: Չի ապրում ոգու մեջ տարերքների ճշմարիտ ըմբռնումը: Այսպես կոչված "Աստծո Պատիժը" տիեզերական հրի մեծագույն անարգանքի վառ արտահայտումն է: Զոհեր պետք չեն: Բարեշրջման համար արագացող քայլեր են պետք միայն: Չսանձահարված տարերքների չնախատեսված գործոնը ոչ թե պատիժ է, այլ ընդամենը Տիեզերքի հսկայական ուժերի չօգտագործված առհոսումը: Ինչպես փոքրի, այնպես էլ մեծի մեջ: Գտնված են տարերքների փոքր ու մեծ սանձահարումների միջոցներ: Որքան էլ չնչին են այդ սանձահարումները, բայց և այնպես հստակորեն ցույց են տալիս ուղղությունը: Ինչու՞ ուրեմն չշարունակել հակառակ կողմի վրա, արդյունքն արժեքավոր կլինի: Կորստի հաստատման երևույթը կփոխարինի գիտակցության դրսևորված նկրտմանը: Այդ օրենքն անխափան է և միասնական Տիեզերքի ընթացքի հետ:
Գիտակցությունն արթնացման ենք կանչում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*35.* 


Կյանքի միօրինակությունը կյանքի էությունն այնքա՜ն զուրկ է դարձնում գեղեցկությունից: Ինչպե՞ս կարող էր մարդկանց կյանքը թաքնվել այդքան ձանձրալի, միօրինակ հագուստի տակ, այն ժամանակ երբ Տիեզերքի բազմազանությունը լիքն է գեղեցկությամբ: Երբ Տիեզերքի զուգակցություններն այնքա՜ն բազմազան են: Չէ՞ որ Տիեզերքի արտացոլանքը պետք է անդրազդի մոլորակային կյանքի վրա: Եվ ինչպե՞ս է Երկրի կեղևի վրա այդքան միօրինակ կյանք հաստատվել, երբ յուրաքանչյուր ոգի ամբողջական է իր տեսակի մեջ: Երբ յուրաքանչյուր դրսևորում կարող է ամենատարբեր ձևե՛ր ընդունել: Որտեղի՞ց են այդ բերածո պատճառները: Մակրոկոսմն ու միկրոկոսմը կապակցված են և միասնական, ու նաև ու՛ժն են միևնույն Շնչառության:
Մարդկությունը գիտի Տիեզերքի բոլոր տեսանելի ձևերը: Եվ իրենց գոյության պարատացման համար մարդիկ օգտվում են դրսևորված զուգակցություններից: Եթե հնարավոր համարեինք, որ Տիեզերքն իր անտեսանելի տեսանկյան մեջ ավելի շատ, անհաշվելի քանակության անգամներ, կհարստացնի մեր գոյությունը, ուրեմն գիտակցությունը կօգտագործեր տիեզերական կրակների բոլոր անվերջանալի ձևերը: Տիեզերքը ստեղծված է և մարդկությունն էլ է ստեղծված: Ինչպե՞ս Գոյության ամբողջական ձևը կարող էր մասնատվել գիտակցության մեջ: Երբ գիտակցությունը նորից վերադառնա մաքուր հուրը որպես ամենայն Գոյի ծնունդ  ընդունելուն, - այդ ժամանակ կճանաչենք Անսահմանությու՛նը:
Մի կարծեք, թե հուրը վերացական հասկացություն է: Ձեզ խարույկ չենք հանում, կենցաղից չենք շեղում: Հիրավի, Մենք հուրը տեսնում ենք նույնիսկ ամենափոքրիկ աշխատակցի մեջ, եթե նրա ոգու մեջ ապրում է աշխատանքի անվերջանալի ուրախության երգը: Ասենք այսպես՝ Մենք գնահատում ենք դեպի բարեշրջում տանող իսկական աշխատանքի յուրաքանչյուր դրսևորում: Գտե՛ք նույնականություն և նույնական եղեք բարձրագույնի հետ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*36.* 


Եթե երևույթներին նայենք հակառակ կողմից, մենք կզարմանանք նրանց հետևանքների վրա: Ինչպես տարերքները, այնպել էլ մեր կենսական արտահայտումները կբերեն մի որոշման՝ պատճառականություն և հետևանք: Թե մարդու մահը, և թե կրակը, որը մոխրացրեց ծառը, և կամ ջրի գոլորշիացման երևույթը, - ամեն ինչ գալիս է իր առաջնային սերմին, և ուրեմն ամեն մի բեղմնավորում որոնեք նրա մաքուր ծնունդի մեջ: Երբ սպառեք մաքուր էներգիայի որոնումները, այդ ժամանակ մարդկային հնոցից կսկսեք կոփել լայն տիեզերական ուրվագծեր: Համարեք, որ ամենախղճուկ գոյատևությունը կարելի է տիեզերական կրակների փայլքի փոխակերպել: Եթե վերցնենք ուժեղ կարմայի հոսանքի տվյալները, արտահայտված Անսահմանության հատկանիշը ոչ թե կհառնի որպես ցնդաբանություն, այլ որպես իրականություն: 
Աշխարհի Մոր փայլքի ծածկոցը կավարտվի մեր նկրտումով: Ոգի, որ քո  էության մեջ հայտնաբերել ես գաղտնախորհուրդ գիտելիքի գեղեցկությունը, ինչու՞ այդքան մեծ է վախդ քո եղբայրակիցների ծաղրի առջև: Ինչու՞ ես թաքցնում քեզ տրված սրբազան սերմը, ի հաճույս փոքրիկ մարդկանց: Նայենք նրան, ով Աշխարհի Մոր ծածկոցին գիտակցաբար է վերաբերվում: Կտեսնենք՝ բոլոր անսպառ, անհաշիվ գիտակցություններից սա, տիեզերական կրակներով վառվող այս ռազմիկն է սլանում այնտեղ, որտեղ փայլում է Անսահմանության ուժը, իսկ այստեղ այդ ռազմիկը կրում է ամբողջ "թասը": Սքանչելի՛ է հասկացության կենսագործումն այնտեղ, մեր իսկական կյանքում: Հիրավի, միայն Անսահմանության գիտակցումը կմիավորի բոլոր էլեմենտները: Տիեզերական կյանքի երևույթն իր բանաձևը կընդունի մեր գիտակից մտքի մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*37.* 


Մեկը ծնում է մյուսը: Մեր հաստատված կյանքի տիեզերական ուժերի փոխակերպումը և հավերժական շարժումը: Ոգին, իր բոլոր անթիվ ձևերից, հաճախ իր դրսևորումներից մեկին է գամվում: Այդպիսի հրապուրվածությունը շատ բարդություններ է ստեղծում; դա խախտում է շրջանի ընթացքը, քանզի չնկատված են մնում կողքով անցնող անփոխարինելի ուժերը: Եթե գիտակցենք տիեզերական կյանքերի նախասահմանված նպատակը, ուրեմն կկիրառենք ամբողջ տիեզերական էներգիան, և արտահայտված արարչի ոգին կկարգադրի մեզ արտահայտված ուղին: Տիրազոր արարիչ է մեր կամքը: Նա, որպես սանձահարող ուժ, սավառնում է մեզ համար արտահայտված և չընդունված էներգիաների վերևում: Կանչեք ձեզ անհրաժեշտ ուժը: Սովորեք ցանկանալ տիեզերական ալիքների ուղղությամբ: Սովորեք տարածական էներգիաներ ցանկանալ: Արիաբար ցանկացեք, արիաբար գիտակցեք ձեր ձևերի անսահման քանակությունը: Հիրավի կամքն ու ոգին կյա՛նք են մարմնավորում: Եվ անվերջանալի է էներգիաների դրսևորումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*38.* 


Եթե համեմատենք Տիեզերքի աշխատանքը մարդու աշխատանքի հետ, կտեսնենք, որ մոտակա զուգակցությունները կարող են հավաքված լինել մեր մոլորակի վրա: Նայենք, թե ինչու՞մ է ուրեմն հաստատվել էլեմենտների հետ համագործակցության գիտակցությունը: Բուսական արքայությունը վերցնում է զարգացման համար իրեն անհրաժեշտը, հստակ է տիեզերական հարստության հետ մարդու կոոպերացիան: Վերցնում ենք կենդանաբանական արքայությունից այն, ինչ մեզ անհրաժեշտ է գոյատևելու համար, և մեզ պատշաճն ընդունում ենք որպես սովորական երևույթ: Երբ մարդիկ իրենց բնակարանները կառուցում էին  լճերի վրա և փորում էին ճայռերի մեջ, մարդն այն ժամանակ հպարտորեն գլխավորում և իրեն էր ենթարկում աշխարհը: Այժմ գլխավորում է նույն այդ մարդը, բայց հարստանալով բոլոր նրբաճաշակ միջոցներով, առաջ է ընթացել դեպի տարածական հարստության ըմբռնումը:
"Մատերիալիզմ" բառը հրեշավոր հասկացություն է ձեռք բերել: Դրա հետ մեկտեղ, մատերիալիզմը ծագում է Անսահմանության ուժի ամենաթափանց էությունից: Ինչու՞ է տիեզերական ուժի այդպիսի աղավաղում տեղի ունեցել: Տիեզերքի ամբողջ շնչառությանը ձև և նշանակություն տվող, միջուկից անհաշիվ դրսևորումներ իրագործող Աշխարհի Մոր խորհրդանիշը մեր երկիրը պսակել է գեղեցկությամբ:
Աշխարհի Մայր՝ մեր էության մեջ Դու մեծագույն ստեղծագործ ուժն ես: Դու ապրում էիր հների պաշտամունքներում, որպես հող, որպես արև, որպես հուր, որպես օդ, որպես ջուր: Դու, ամենին Տվող, Դու, ամենին հայտնություն Շնորհո՛ղ: Դու, որ մարդկության համար դրսևորել ես Մոր ուրախալի մեծագույն ճանաչումը; Դու, որ Ցուցադրել ես Սխրանքը և Թաքցրել ես Քո Պատկերը; Դու, որ տվել ես Տարածական Հրի դրսևորումը; Քո ուսերին ես Ընդունել մարդկային գործողությունների ծանրությունը; Քեզ ենք արտահայտում մեր աղաչանքը՝ վերադարձնել կորցրած ժպիտը: Տու՜ր մեզ տիրապետել սրբազան Հրեղեն Ուժին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*39.* 


Երբ տեղի ունեցավ էլեմենտների տարբերացումը, տիեզերական ուժը չմասնատվեց: Տիեզերական կրակների տարբեր դրսևորումները Փոխատի անիվի միևնույն պտույտն են: Փոխատն ամենում է, և տարբեր երևույթները նրա արտահայտությունն են կրում: Դուք գիտեք Փոխատի բյուրավոր կայծեր, երբ Դրոշմամայր-Նյութի* կայծերը լցնում են տարածությունը:  Ամեն կայծ՝ Գոյության էությունն է: Ամեն մասնիկ՝ բազմազան ձևերի էությունն է: Ամեն հյուլե շնչում է Փոխատով: Միասնական են Փոխատը և նրա կայծերը, ինչպես նաև Տիեզերքն է միասնական իր բոլոր ձևերի մեջ:
Տարբերացումը տեղի է ունենում պտույտի հետևանքով, բայց կամայականություն չկա: Պտույտի և հակամետության ուժը հարստացնում է Տիեզերքը կրակների գործունեության երևույթով: Տարածական ալիքների հետևանքը գիտակից ստեղծագործում է հրահրում: Տիեզերքի արարումն ու գիտակցության մղումը էներգիայի շարժիչներն են, հետևաբար Հավերժության մեջ ոչինչ տարանջատել չի կարելի: Տարածությունը բարվոքում է շինարարությունը, և մե՛ծ է առաջընթաց ուժերի լարվածության առատությունը:



- - - - - - -



*40.* 


Ասել եմ վաղուց՝ ավարտվածության մեջ մա՛հն է: Միայն գործողության անընդմեջության մեջ կարելի է շարժվել գեղեցկության ուղղությամբ:  Նույնիսկ Տիեզերական Հանգստի վիճակում նյութի էությունը շարունակում է շարժվել: Անհնար է տիեզերական հապաղման որևէ կետ պատկերացնել: Անհնար է վերագրել հապաղման մի կետ, երբ տվյալ պատճառի օրինակը կիրառենք սովորական երևույթների դասում: Չկա այն դադարը, որի մասին երազում են մարդիկ: Եվ շարժման արագությունն էլ չի կարող արտահայտվել որպես մարման դանդաղություն: Ընթացքը, որն անտեսանելի է մեզ, չի դադարում ստեղծագործ Հրի ընթացք լինել: Երբ մարդիկ մտածում են իրենց ընկալումները խնայելու մասին, այն ժամանակ Մենք կարող ենք ասել՝ շարժվեք, շարժվեք, շարժվեք, որքան արագ, այնքան լավ: Ընկալումների արագությունը կմոտեցնի ազդեցությունները: Ձգողականությունն անխուսափելի է այնտեղ, որտեղ բոլոր ուժերը լարված են: Օրենքը մեկն է ամբողջ Տիեզերքում:
Ոգու թուլություն ծնող խոչընդոտներն անհաջողակության ծնունդ կլինեն: Ոգու ամբողջ կրակը պայքարի կանչող խոչընդոտները գործում են որպես ստեղծագործ սկիզբ: Հինավուրց իմաստությունն ասում է. "Կանչիր մարտի ժամկետը, մի խուսափիր խոչընդոտից": Այնտեղ, որտեղ խուսափողականությունն է, չկա փրկություն, կա հապաղում միայն: Անսահման, հավերժական շարժման մասնակից լինել  չվախեցողը, հիրավի, կարող է զինվորի կերպարանք ընդունել: Պատրաստակամությունն ու ռիթմի շտապությունը  կնետեն նրան Տիեզերքի փայլքի մեջ:
Նկատեք, վախն ու տատանումը՝ պատնեշներ են ոգու համար:
- - - - - - -
* _Դրոշմամայր-Նյութ "Materia Matrix"_ - Ակաշայի, Նախնական Էության, Մայր-Արմատի համարժեքը: Տարածությունը լցնող նրբագույն գերզգայուն հոգևոր էությունը, ալքիմիկոսների Mysterium Magnum-ը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*41.* 


Տիեզերական ուժերի ձեռքբերումը, համագործակցության պես, մոտեցնում է մեզ հյուլեի էներգիայի աղբյուրին: Մեր գիտությունը կարող է հասնել էներգիայի լարմանը, եթե միայն գիտակցության պայթյուն տեղի ունենա: Շատ բան կարելի է քաղել տիեզերական բարդ զուգակցություններից: Երկրային պատկերացումները միօրինակ երևույթի կամ նախապաշարմունքի են վերածվում: Հաղորդակցվեք Անսահմանությանը և էներգիայի ամբողջ գեղեցկությամբ նրա մասնիկը դարձեք: Մենք անդադրում պնդելու ենք Անսահմանության էներգիայի մասին:
Երբ մարդկությունը հասկանա Փոխատի կայծերը և ընդունի դեռևս չշղթայակցված նյութի անհամար դրսևորումները, այդ ժամանակ նոր ձև կբացահայտենք: Տիեզերական ուժերի արտահայտումների կեսը սպասում է Հավերժության մեջ և մարդկության համար է: Ինչպե՞ս չօգտագործել բոլոր արմատական ուժերը և միլիարդավոր կայծերի բոլոր ճառագայթումնե՛րը:
Ինչ մեր մոլորակին մնացել է քաղել Սկզբնաղբյուրից, ցույց է տրված Անսահմանության մեջ արտահայտվածությամբ: Մեր մոլորակը շերտավորված է և թափանցված է տիեզերական կրակների հատկություններով, և մարդը կարող է, որպես մոգ, յուրովի, ուղղորդել իր մագնիսական ուժը, իր նկրտումը կարող է արտահայտել տարածության մեջ հոգեկան էներգիայի լարմամբ: Հստակ միտքը հոսանք է տալիս ուղղությանը: Խոսում ենք ոչ թե մոգության ու բանաձևերի մասին, այլ ցանկանում ենք ձեր ոգին շուռ տալ  դեպի անսահման հնարավորությունները: Միայն թե  սեփական դրսևորումների նսեմացումը հրահրվում է ձեր կարծիքով, որ ամեն ինչ պատրանք է: Տիեզերաբանությունն ու աստղաքիմիան նույնքան կիրառելի են, որքան աշխարհագրությունն ու պատմությունը: Եթե դուք գիտենայիք այն, ինչ տեսել են Վեհապետները, այդ ժամանակ կդրսևորեիք ամբողջ չշղթայակցված նյութի հասկացումը: Ոչ թե տաճարի գաղտնիք, այլ Անսահմանության գաղտնություն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*42.* 


Լարման դրսևորման դեպքում բարձրագույն էներգիաների առնմանումը կարող է նոր էներգիաներ ձևավորել: Նյութն ու ոգին փոխադարձաբար են աճում: Երբ կամային ուժի լարումը հոսում է արագացող արագությամբ, նյութը կուլ է գնում ոգուն և սկսում է կատարել ոգու արարչի պարտականությունները, այդ ժամանակ մարմիններն սկսում են հղկվել: Ոգու Հրի ուժը մետացներ հալեցնող կրակի ուժի է սկսում նմանվել: Միայն հալեցման ընթացքում կարելի է ձևավորել նոր զուգակցություններ: Իր էներգիան շիկացնել ձգտող ոգին նյութի ձուլարար է: Ինչպիսի՜ ձևեր ու չափեր կարող է ձուլել ոգին տարածական բոլոր նյութերից ու մեր կյանքերից: Գիտակցության հալեցումը հնուց Վեհապետներն իրենց վրա են վերցրել: Հավերժությունն այն կրակն է, որի մեջ անսահմանորեն համադրվում են նոր զուգակցությունները: Հիրավի, որոնումների արտահայտումը դարերով է ընթացել: Որտե՞ղ է այն, սկիզբը: Ասենք առայժմ՝ նորանոր ձևերի հավերժական ցանկության մեջ: Նույնպիսի լայն երազանքով կշարադրենք մեր ապագա՛ն:



- - - - - - -



*43.* 


Մարգարեի մարգարեության հաղթանակը: Մարգարեությունը տեղեկացված է կրակներով և հոգեկան էներգիայով: Ամեն դար իր առաջնայնություններն է դրսևորում: Անսահմանության հաղթանակը հայտարարողը Ճշմարտությունը կրողն է: Որպես ճանապարհին ընկած քարեր, անանցանելի մացառուտների պես շարվում են ծաղրն ու հետապնդումները: Այդ մացառուտը չենք ոչնչացնի, բայց իմաստավորված ոգին իր թևերով կծածկի տգիտության բոլոր երևույթները: Ինչ-որ մեկին Անսահմանությունը անհնարության դրսևորում կթվա: Ինչ-որ մեկին մահվան մասին միտքը կթվա սքանչելի: Ինչ-որ մեկին աշխատելու միտքը սարսափ կբերի: Ինչ-որ մեկի համար աշխատանքն ինքը հրեշ կդառնա: Ինչ-որ մեկին անվերջանալի տիեզերական աշխատանքի միտքը հին կուտակում կթվա: Բայց իմաստության ձեռքը ցույց է տալիս այն կողմ, որտեղ վերջ չկա: Այնտեղ, որտեղ ամեն ինչ անհրկիզելի է և որտեղ ամեն ինչ անխախտ և խախտելի է: Այնտեղ, որտեղ ամեն ինչ տեսանելիորեն անձև է, որտեղ բոլոր մեծ ու սքանչելի ձևերն են ապրում:
Այո, Մենք կանչում ենք ձեզ հաստատել Անսահմանությու՛նը:
Հոսանքները չգիտենալը և նրանք ընդունել չցանկանալն այնքա՜ն բարդեցնում են բարեշրջումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*44.* 


Երբ կանչում ենք հեռավոր աշխարհներ, ոչ թե կյանքից շեղելու համար է դա, այլ նոր ուղիներ բացահայտելու: Միայն գիտակցելով Անսահմանության մեջ մասնակից լինելը կարելի է հասնել բարձրագույն ոլորտների: Եթե հետևենք մարդկային ոգու զարգացմանը նրա ամենավաղ ձևերից սկսած, ուրեմն կդիտարկենք համապատասխան դրսևորումների վրա ճյուղավորվող առաջնային ոգիների ձևերի զանազանությունը: Ներկա ժամանակի ձևերը կարող են կոչվել. կատարելության հասնելու ուղիներ փնտրողներ: Ապագա ձևերը համապատասխանում են հեռավոր աշխարհներին: Զրկվելով տիեզերական հեռուները ճանաչելու հնարավորությունից, մարդկությունը դրանով մեկուսացավ Անսահմանության երևույթներից և կորցրեց իր կապը կյանքի գեղեցկության ու տիեզերական էներգիայի հետ: Կտրվածքը դաժան է, և կորցրած թելը փոխակերպվել է իրականության բարակ սարդոստայնի:
Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, գիտենք, թե ինչ բան է չգունազարդված և անոչնչանալի մեծ իրականությունը: Կա՛նգ առեք Անսահմանության մեծ գեղեցկությունն ընդունելու վրա:
Ինչպես սքանչելի արքայություն, թող հեռավոր աշխարհներն ապրեն մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ, դա անհերքելի է և նույնքան իրական, ինչպես աճող և ծաղիկ տվող սերմը: Հեռավոր աշխարհներն այնպես են մեկնաբանված, որ միայն հեռավորների հասկացողությունն են արդարացնում: Բայց նայենք հեռավոր աշխարհներին, այնտեղ կյանքը հաստատված է գեղեցկությամբ և նվաճումների նկրտումով: Այնտեղ ոգու հուրն է, այնտեղ կրակն է սիրո, այնտեղ հողի թվացյալ պալարները փոխակերպվում են Հրի արարման: Ոգու կրակները գիտեն, որ ներկայի հերթագայությունը և  լավագույն ապագայի նկրտումը կստեղծեն այն սանդուխքը, որով կբարձրանանք:
Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, կանչում ենք դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհնե՛ր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*45.* 


Կյանքի պատրանքը ծնվում է միայն տիեզերական արտահայտությունները սահմանափակելու մտքով: Բայց կյանքի իսկական նշանակությունը տալիս է դեպի Անսահմանություն նկրտումը: Պատրանքն ասես թմբիր լինի, բայց նրկտումը հիմնականն է մեր անվերջանալի խնդիրների հաստատման մեջ: Տարածական կրակների հանձնարարությունն անխախտելի է մարդկության կողմից; և մարդկության լճացումը խախտելու հանձնարարությունը դրսևորվել է որպես փրկություն: Այնքա՜ն է ասված կարիքավորների մասին հասկանալ այն, թե ինչով են իրար կապվում մեր էությունները, և ընդունելով կյանքը, մենք պետք է կապի ուժն ընդունենք: Մասնատված ուղեղները մասնատում են նաև ըմբռնման ճառագայթները, և մասնատումը հեռացնում է գիտակցությունը սկզբնաղբյուրից: Կապի ուժը հաստատվում է ինչպես տիեզերական լծակ, և մարդը չի կարող իրեն առանձնացնել:
Միայն ոչնչացնելով դատարկության մեջ արտահայտված սուր անկման ենթադրությունը, գիտակցությունը կբարձրանա դեպի Անսահմանության ըմբռնումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*46.* 


Տարածության արձագանքը մեզ է հասցնում տիեզերական երևույթների հրահանգը: Եվ ինչի էլ մարդկությունը տիրի, նա կորզում է դա Տիեզերքի գանձարանից: Անհրաժեշտ է տիրապետել բարեշրջման մեր ընթացքի անվիճարկելիության լիակատար գիտակցությանը: Ամեն նախաձեռնություն կախված է տիեզերական բարեշրջության ամրապնդման ըմբռնումից: Միայն լիակատար հավատով դրա ըմբռնումը կարող է ավարտի հասցնել հաջողությունը: Հավատի լծակը թույլ կտա ներթափանցել մարդկանց ոգու մեջ: Միայն հավատի լծակով կարելի է առնչվել Անսահմանությանը: Հավատի մեծ լծակը ոգուն կօգնի գտնել իր ուղին: Հավատը ցույց է տալիս դեպի Ուսուցիչը մղումը: Վերցնենք օրինակը երեխայի, որն իր ոգու մեջ սեր է ծնել Ուսուցչի հանդեպ: Հավատը երեխայից ոգու զինվոր է կերտել, և միայնության ճանփան փոխակերպվել է ուրախության փայլքի: Երբ ոգին հավատ է դրսևորում, կգա հույսը, կգա Տիեզերքի սքանչելի ուժը:
Դժվար չէ արտահայտել ոգու ստեղծագործումը, երբ մտածողությունը ցանկանում է պատկերացնել Տիեզերքը ոչ թե որպես փակ շրջան: Ցանկանալով փոխել պատկերացումը, մարդկությունն արդեն իսկ առաջ է ընթանում:
Նոր պատկերների ցանկություն արտահայտեք: Նոր ուղիների ցանկություն ցուցաբերեք: Ամեն ինչում արթնացնելով Անսահմանության գեղեցկության հանդեպ ցանկությունը, մարդկությունն առաջ կընթանա առանց հետ նայելու: Տիեզերքի Վեհությունը միայն ոգուն դեպի Անհասանելի Բարձունքներ կնկրտի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*47.* 


Եթե հնարավոր լիներ Անսահմանության երևույթը տալ ամբողջ տիեզերական ըմբռնման էության մեջ, մարդկությունը հզոր բարձունքների կհասներ: Բայց դա հնարավոր է ընդունել միայն գիտակցության լայնացմամբ: Մեկի ոգին Անսահմանությունից կճողոպրի վախից; մյուսի ոգին կճողոպրի անիմացությունից; ժամանակակից գիտության իմաստունի ոգին կասի չոր ձայնով. Ինչների՞ս է պետք այս խնդիրը: Իսկ ու՞ր է մեր դասագիրքը: Ստուգենք արտահայտված Անսահմանությունը": - Կասի Մեր Խոսքը կրողը. "Ամեն ինչ սլանում է դեպի տիեզերական հեռուները, ամեն ինչ գալիս է տիեզերական հեռուներից: Մեր կյանքի թելերը ձգված են Անսահմանության խորքերից մինչև բարձունքները: Ուժը տիեզերական, որն  անհաղթելի է, նույն էության է մեզ հետ: Ինչպես անհաղթելի է հրի տարերքը, այնպես էլ անհաղթելի է մեր ոգին": Կասի դեպի Անսահմանություն նայող ոգին. "Միայն շտապ ժամանակն է մեր հաձնարարությունը, միայն իրականությունն է մեր հանձնարարությունը, միայն ձևավորված և չձևավորված աշխարհներն են, որ գրավում են մեզ, և սարսափելի չէ նոր աշխարհի հանձնարարությունը, երբ նոր տարածական միտք հաստատել ենք ցանկանում:
Աշխարհի Մայրն ապրում և կառուցում է: Եվ ոչ թե մարդկության ստեղծած այն ուտոպիան ենք Մենք հայտարարում, այլ դեպի անվերջանալի շինարարությունն ուղղված իսկական նկրտումը:



- - - - - - -



*48.* 


Չարությամբ լցվելն ու տիեզերական իրականության լույսը չտեսնելը շղթայից դուրս են հանում; և դժվար է կանխատեսել, թե ոգու վարակն ինչպես կտարածվի: Վարակ սերմանողները պատասխանատվություն են կրում ամբողջ մարդկության առջև: Պատասխանատվության հասկացությունը պետք էզարգացած լինի մինչև անվերջություն: Մարդկային ոգին, որպես արարիչ, պատասխանատվություն է կրում իր արած ամեն ինչի համար: Չվախենանք գիտակցել պատասխանատվության երևույթը: Մենք պատասխանատու ենք ոչ միայն մեր, այլ նաև Տիեզերքի առաջ: Իհարկե, Տիեզերքն աջակցություն է հղում, բայց մարդկությունը մտածում է բարելավել յուրովի: 
Շղթան խախտել չի կարելի, բայց կարելի է երկաթե օղակները փոխարինել ավելի բարակ մետաղով: Ամենն, ինչ առաջնորդում է դեպի անսահմանափակ զարգացում, գալիս է Տիեզերքի ընթացքի հետ: Տարածական պայքարը թելի պես անցնում է գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչի միջով: Պայքարի մեջ հնարավորություններ են ծնվում: Պայքարի մեջ կոփվում են ուժերը: Ըմբռնում ցուցաբերեք պատասխանատվության և Անսահմանության գեղեցկությա՛ն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*49.* 


Ոգու և նյութի բաժանման դարաշրջանում անփրկելի է պետք համարել նրան, ով իր աշխարհը ստեղծում է անըմբռնողության  շուրջ: Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի կառուցել և դես ու դեն ընկնել: Ինչի՞ են պետք բոլոր անուրջներն ու զրկանքները, երբ բոլոր կառույցները փլվում են և մարդկության հարստությունը ժամկետով չես երկարացնի: Որտեղ դատապարտվածը փոքր շրջան է սահմանել, այնտեղ ամբողջ տարածությունը նույնպես  նրա համար միևնույն շառավիղով կընթանա: Երբ հղկված գիտակցությունն ասի. "Կարելի է հավերժ օգտվել սեփական աշխատանքի պտուղներից", - այդ ժամանակ, հիրավի, կփայլատակի ոգու՝ դեպի Անսահմանությունն ուղղված սուրը:
Ոգի-տիրակալն ինքը կհաստատի ուղու ընտրությունը:
Եվ ինչու՞ ստվերել ուղին, եթե կարելի է ընդգծել  Անսահմանության և պատվարի միջև որպես կամուրջ նշանակվածը:
Դատապարտված, ինչու՞ սիրտդ չի հուշում, թե որտեղ է Ճշմարտությունը: Չէ՞ որ ամեն շարժման մեջ ներդրված է Տիեզերքի էներգիայի հետ նույնական նյութի՛ էներգիան: Չէ՞ որ ամեն հյուլե շարժվում է ճշգրիտ հաշվարկով, և ոգու ամեն ջղաձգումից էներգիա է կուտակվում: Թող յուրաքանչյուրը հասկանա, որ դատապարտված է ոչ թե կարմայական դաժանությամբ, այլ ինքնադատապարտմամբ: Տիեզերական Արդարադատությունը գիտի բարեշրջման ծրագիրը, և այդ ծրագիրն իրագործվում է Աշխարհի Մոր Կրակի միևնույն նախասահմանմա՛մբ:
Թո՛ղ Հրեղեն Բոցը լուսավորի մարդկանց:

----------

Varzor (03.07.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՀԻՆԳԵՐՈՐԴ. "ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Հատոր 1"*


*50.* 


Կյանքի խթանն ապրում է մարդու մեջ և նրանից դուրս ամենում: Տիեզերքի կյանքի հիմքը միահյուսում է գոյատևությունը: Եվ պետք է ստուգել գիտակցականի և անգիտակցականի բոլոր բաժանմունքները: Առայժմ շատ հարաբերականորեն են հասկանում գիտակցության մասին միտքը և ընդունված է ենթագիտակցություն ու անգիտակցություն անվանել տիեզերական կրակների այն դրսևորումները, որոնք մարդկությունն ուղղակի չի հասկացել:
Երբ արտահայտված տարերքներն ընդունվել են որպես Տիեզերքի մռնչոց և այլ բացատրություն չեն կարողանում գտնել, այդ ժամանակ պետք է բուժել կուրությունը, քանզի մտքի մենակեցությունը հեռացնում է Անսահմանության գիտակցումը: Նախաձեռնությունները միշտ այն կենսական խթանիչ ուժի ծնունդն են, որը շարժում է արարչի ձեռքը կամ կյանքի սերմը բերող քամու պոռթկումը, և, գտնելով անհրաժեշտ բնահող, կարող է ցուցաբերել ստեղծագործման ծլարձակումը: 
Կյանքի կառուցման խնդիրներով ծանրաբեռնվածը պետք է ոգով ընդունի կենսական խթանիչ ուժի անսահմանությյունը:



- - - - - - -



*51.* 


Հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ շփման ծարավը հնարավորություն կտա առնչվել Տիեզերքի հոսքին:
Ժամկետը, որը մարդկությանը նշանակված է Անսահամանությունը գիտակցելու համար, արդեն հորատում է տիեզերական կրակների շերտավորումները: Տարբեր ուղիներով մարդիկ մոտեցումներ են փնտրել Ճշմարտությանը: Տարատեսակ դրսևորումներ նկրտել են նրանց ծոմերի և խարազանման, մարմնի կեղեքման և ոգու ընդարմացման: Բոլոր որոնումները գրանցված են նկրտումների գրքի մեջ: Բայց ոգու առաջընթացը չի կարող ավարտվել, չգիտակցելով պայքարի անվերջանալիությունը: Ոգու առաջընթացն այնտեղ է, որտեղ ամբողջ անսահմանափակ նպատակասլացման մեջ ոգին իր արգելափակիչ ցանցն է փնտրում: Բայց հանգստի մեջ իր սահմանափակիչ ցանցը որոնողը սուզվում է անըմբռնողականության մառախուղի մեջ:
Թո՛ղ Հրեղեն Բոցը լուսավորի մարդկանց:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*52.* 


Տիեզերքի մեկ ընդհանուր օրենքով ստեղծվածը տիեզերական էներգիայի կարգադրությամբ չի բաժանվում: Ամբոջ տարածության մեջ միասնություն է դրսևորված, և այդ օրենքն արտացոլվում է կյանքի բոլոր երևույթներում: Անսահմանության տարբեր ձևերն արտացոլում են բոլոր տիեզերական կրակները: Միայն մարդը, մեկուսացած Տիեզերքի դրսևորման անսահման էներգիայից, հիրավի, ասես թաքնվել է Ճշմարտությունից:
Մի՞թե Տիեզերքը սահմանել է բնաջնջումը նրա, ինչը միացած է իրեն միևնույն կենսարար ստեղծագործ մղումով: Զարգացման գագաթնակետը մառախուղի գիտակցում է բերում որպես տարածական հրի: Խմբակային գիտակցությունը ոչնչանում է Սկիզբները չհարգելու անգիտությունից: Մեծ է մարդկության ոչնչացումը, և դա հետադիմության է հրում: Տգիտության պատճառով խնդիրը չհասկանալը և արտահայտված պատրանքի կառուցման վրա էներգիայի ծախսը ոգու մեծագու՛յն անչափակցելիություն է: 
Տիեզերքն արարում է Անսահմանության համար: Տիեզերքը կառուցում է համաչափելիորեն: Շփումն անհրաժեշտ է և Լուսատու Նյութը տիեզերական ճառագայթների գիտակցությունն է: Ճշմարիտ են, երբ Լուսատու Նյութին Աշխարհի մեծ Մայր են անվանում: Ճշմարիտ են, երբ Լուսատու Նյութին տիեզերական Սեր են անվանում: Հիրավի, Տիեզերքը Լուսատուի կծիկով և Սիրո լծակով է գործված: Միայն խեղճ մարդկությունն է միայնակ հագնվել հերքման խավարի ծածկոցո՛վ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*53.* 


Տարածական կրակների տիեզերքն ու տարերքները ալեկծում են ոլորտներն ու ամեն ինչ կյանքի են կոչում: Տիեզերական կրակը բոցավառում է կյանքի մի արտահայտում, համակցելով այն ուրիշ պրոցեսների շղթայի հետ: Նա, ով չի կարող շրջապատել իրեն Տիեզերքի հավերժական, անսահմանափակ աշխատանքի վեհության գիտակցությամբ, զրկված է կյանքի ամենակարևոր ըմբռնումից: Ում հասանելի են տարածական հնարավորությունները, նա տեսնում է, թե ինչպես է մոլորակը սահմանափակված և վահան է հանդիսանում միայն նրանց համար, ովքեր իրականությունն ընդունում են որպես կյանքի նեղ արահետ: Երբ ոգին կարող է թռչել ոլորտների բարձրերը և մոլորակի կյանքը դիտարկել որպես սքանչելի ընթացաշրջան և չփակել այն կոր գծով, այդ ժամանակ կարելի է հովանավորել, որ այդ ոգին կանցնի հրեղեն բարեշրջման ճանապարհը:
Հիրավի, տարածության ճառագայթի մեջ կարելի է ճանաչել տիեզերական էներգիաների իրական արտահայտումը, և զարդարենք դրանով մարդկության կյանքը:
Անսահմանության հաստատու՛մն է ընթանում:



- - - - - - -



*54*


Թեորիան, որը պնդում է, որ դրսևորված կյանքը կենսական խթանիչ ուժով չի մղվում, և պնդումը, որ կյանքը միայն մեկ կոմբինացիա է, ամենաարժեքավոր իմաստի կորուստ է նշանակում: Խլելով իմաստը և զրկելով գիտակցությունից, ընթացքը ստեղծագործ ոգուց զրկված է դառնում: Երբ արարում է աճող էներգիայի ընթացքը, չի կարելի խորհրդանշել, պնդելով, որ կյանքը միայն Անսահմանության ստեղծագործական երևույթ է: Կայծը կարող է ապրել ամբողջ տիեզերական տարածականության մեջ: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն բացատրել այն գիտակցությունը, որն ապրում է իր ամբողջ անընդգրկելի չափսով և Տիեզերքի բոլոր դրսևորումների մեջ: Զրկելով գոյը կենսական ներուժից, մարդկությունը գոյատևության հենց սերմն է ոչնչացնում: Չի կարելի զրկել իր ոգուց Տիեզերքի շարժումն ու շնչառությու՛նը: Հակառակ դեպքում գոյը կամրապնդվի ինքնաոչնչացման սահմաններում:
Ասենք՝ Կյանքն ու Անսահմանությունը՝ անսահմանափա՛կ կյանք են գործում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*55.* 


Գիտակցության սահմանափակումը միայն ոչ կատարյալ հոսանքներ է ներգրավում: Ստեղծագործման ուժը պատասխանում է ոգու կանչին, և գիտակցության չափը համապատասխանում է իր՝ հոգու ստեղծած շրջապատող միջավայրին: Արձագանքի օրենքն ամենաշիտակն է: Տիեզերական էներգիան, որպես եկող ստեղծագործ խթան, ամփոփիչ կյանք կտա այնտեղ, որտեղ նկրտում է դրսևորված: Եթե մարդը գիտակցեր մեծագույն փոխհակվածությունը, ավելի հաճախ կուղղեր իր էներգիան տիեզերական ստեղծագործմանն ընդառաջ: Չէ՞ որ կոչը հաստատված է որպես մեծ մագնիս: Իմաստության վրա է հիմնված հավատալիքը, որ Աումի կոչն արարում է, եթե  ոգին այն  գիտակցաբար է հնչեցրել: Բայց անպատասխանատու մարդու կանչած ոգին կարող է խոցել միայն: Կոչի մեջ են ամփոփված բոլոր պատճառներն ու հետևանքները:
Դիմողի ոգին տիեզերական ուժ է կանչում և արթնացնում է նրան: Ոգին, որն Անսահմանությանը կանչում է օգնել մարդկությանը, բարեշրջմանն օգնական է դառնում: Ոգին, որը չգիտի կոչը, Անսահմանության դրսևորված ուժերը չի կիրառի:



- - - - - - -



*56.*


 Հրի դրսևորման մոտեցման սխրանքը մարդկությանը մոտեցնում է Անսահմանությանը: Երբ Գոյը՝ Հուրն է, այդ ժամանակ ամեն ինչ տարրալուծվում է հրեղեն արտահայտման մեջ: Երբ Գոյը՝ Կրակն է, այդ ժամանակ ամեն ինչ նրանով է հագեցած: Երբ Գոյը՝ Հրեղեն Լայնարձակությունն է, այդ ժամանակ մեր կյանքը լցվում է տիեզերական էներգիայով:
Տիեզերական հրեղեն էներգիայի մեջ նախատեսված են բոլոր դրսևորումները, որոնք բերում են կյանք և ամեն հյուլեի մեջ նոր համակցություն են պարունակում, և մոլորակի կյանքը մոտեցնում են բարձրագույն ձևերի կառուցմանը:
Սառցադաշտային ժամանակաշրջանի և հաջորդ ընթացաշրջանների սկսզբնական ձևերի դիտարկումները ցույց են տալիս, թե պինդ մարմինը որքանով է արտահայտել ոգու ամրությունը: Այդ պատճառով կրակը կարելի է ընդունել որպես բարձրագույն ձևերի արարում: Հրի գալիք բարեշրջման երաշխիք է հանդիսանում տարածական հուրը: Բարեշրջման ճանապարհը չի կարող խտանալով ընթանալ, Անսահմանության նրբին հասկացումն ու ընկալման նրբությունը մարդկությանը ուղի կտա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*57.* 


Որոշելով, որ Անսահմանության ճանապարհը այն ափն է, դեպի որը ձգտում է բարձրագույն տարածական էներգիայի միաձուլումը Գոյատևության ամենասկզբից, կարելի է պնդել, որ Գոյության գիտակցությունը Տիեզերքն է արարում: 
Վերերկրային ոլորտներում կենսական շնչառության համար անհրաժեշտ նյութեր են  կուտակված: Գիտակցումը, որ տարածության մեջ բազմաթիվ են առանձնապես դեպի արթնացում ձգտող մասնիկները, կստիպի մտածել՝ ամեն մասնիկի թույլ տալ կյանք դրսևորել: Ուր էլ մտածողությունը թեքվի, կգտնի Անսահմանության Ճշմարտության անխախտելի վահանը:
Ինչպե՜ս ոչնչացնել շարժման ուժը և ինչպե՜ս չընդունել ամբողջ տիեզերական հրի այն իմաստուն և հավերժական պատճառը: Տիեզերական հրի ակնհայտությունը լցնում է մարդկային բնակատեղերի բոլոր անկյունները, բայց որպես կողմնակի դրսևորում: Մարդը տարանջատվել է ստեղծագործական ներուժի լավագույն մասից: Երկրային ոլորտում Լուսատու Նյութը գտնելը հնարավոր է միայն հոգևոր գիտակցության մեջ: Կոպիտ ձեռքերը չեն կարող շոշափել Աշխարհի Մոր թաշկինակը: Կոպիտ գիտակցությունը չի կարող ձևակերպել տիեզերական էներգիայի դրսևորումը: Միայն ցանկանալով ըմբռնել, կարելի է թույլտվություն ստանալ դեպի բարձրագույն նյութը:
Ասենք՝ ցածր ոլորտներից անդառնալիորեն դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ ընթացեք: Անդառնալիորեն ձգտեք դեպի Անսահմանություն բարձրանալ: Եվ ավելացնենք՝ նկրտեք անսահմանորեն:



- - - - - - -



*58.* 


Տարածությունը պարունակում է այն թելերը, որոնք հոգիները կապում են իրար և օգնում են ձգողականությանը: Բայց անսահման սահմանափակ ու կոպտացած են մարդիկ, և հեշտորեն կորցնում են կյանքի փոթորկի թելերը:  Կոպիտ, նյութական հոգիները տարածության կանչին չեն արձագանքի: Ստեղծագործական ուրախության երևույթն ապրում է բարձրագույն ոլորտների գիտակցության մեջ և մոլորակի վրա բարձր լարվածության ոգով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*59.* 


Բարեշրջումը մեր գիտակցությունն ուղղորդելու կարիք ունի: Պետք են լարված ուժեր, պետք են պատրաստվածություն և հրեղեն գործունեություն: Դեպի հանգչելը ձգտումն արդեն իսկ բաժանում է Անսահմանությունից: Ճշմարիտ են, ասելով, որ Օրհնյալի Ուսմունքը հրեղեն հոսանք է: Հիրավի, հոսանք, որը բոլոր նկրտումները դեպի Անսահմանություն է տանում: Նայենք խառնարանի հանգչելուն՝ գորշ, քարացող, խեղդող լավա: Ի՞նչ կարող է հանգչումը ներմուծել կյանք, երբ մարդկությանը նկրտող հուրն է տրված: Ստեղծագործելու համար տրված ուժը չի կարելի շռայլել:
Պետք է հասկանալ Տիեզերական Օրենքը և Օրհնյալի ու Վեհապետների Ուսմունքը, որպես իշխող կերպով դեպի Անսահմանություն կանչո՛ղ:



- - - - - - -



*60.* 


Ուսմունքի բանալին ամեն մեկը պետք է գտնի իր սրտում: Աշխարհի Ուսմունքի ըմբռնումը կարող է բացել ոգու ստեղծագործումը: Ուսուցչի Պատկերը կարող է լուսավորված ճանապարհ տալ դեպի տիեզերական ընդարձակություն:
Մարդկության եղբայրները Հզորություն են բերում, բայց չարտահայտվածը մարդկությանը կոպիտ տեսողությամբ դժվար է ընդունել: Երբ գա ժամանակը հաստատելու, որ զգայիմացությունն ավելի ուժեղ է աչքից, այդ ժամանակ կարթնանան մարդկային գիտակցությունը, հոտառությունը և ոգու նրբությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*61.* 


Իրեն հավերժական աշխատանքի դատապարտված համարողը խոչընդոտում է դեպի Անսահմանություն տանող իր ճանապարհը: Միայն ընտրած ճանապարհի գեղեցկությունը գիտակցողը կարող է տարածական հուր ձեռք բերել: Տիեզերքի հետ լարված ռիթմով քայլելու բանաձևը կյանքի լավագույն ըմբռնում կտա:
Տիեզերքն ու մեր կամքը խորհրդանշում են Գոյության հաստատումը: Եվ կամքի ազատությունն էլ մարդկային ոգու դրսևորման մեծ հնարավորությունն է միայն: Երբ տարածական կրակը գիտակցությանը դեպի Անսահմանություն է ուղղում, այդ ժամանակ լարվում է էներգիայի նկրտող հոսանքը: Երբ մեկուսացումն ավարտվի, այդժամ միաձուլումը կվերադարձնի Անսահմանությանը: Ամբողջ տարածության մեջ մեկ զարկերակ է գործում, և Տիեզերքի Օրենքն էլ ամբողջ Գոյի համար մեկն է: Ստեղծագործումը նախասահմանված է բոլոր հաստատված կյանքերի համար և ամբողջ տարածության: Հեռավոր աշխարհները՝ մեր արտահայտված ճանապարհն է: Հեռավոր աշխարհները՝ մեր պայծառացումն է: Հեռավոր աշխարհները՝ Աշխարհի Մոր հզոր երազանքի մեր տարածությունն է: Եվ ոգին մարդկային, ընդարձակություն որոնող, արտահայտված հեռավոր աշխարհներ ունի: Ասենք՝ անհասանելին կարող է դառնալ հասանելի, և զրկանքը կարող է դառնալ հարստություն, հետևաբար ուղղենք մեր կամքը դեպի Անսահմանություն իր ամբողջ գեղեցկությամբ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*62.* 


Մարմինների աշխարհը սահմանափակ չէ, և զարգացած ընկալումն ու երևակայությունը գոյություն ունեցող Գոյին կարող են բազմակերպ դրսևորումներ ավելացնել: Եթե հասկանանք ամբողջ վերընթաց աղեղը տարածական բոլոր ուղղություններով, կկարողանանք հասնել հեռավոր աշխարհների ընկալմանը: Ինչու՞ չհարստացնենք կյանքը գիտակցության մեջ ընդունելով այն, ինչ ոգին ունի երկրային կացարանից, գանձերից բացի, ուր կարելի է  ձգտել: Հեռավոր աշխարհների վրա կյանքը հերքողներն իրենց զրկում են սեփական արտահայտված բարիքներից: Ինչու՞ չընդունել, որ աշխարհները կապակցվում են այն շղթային, որը ծննդից դեպի անվերջանալի բարեշրջում է տանում: Վերընթաց աղեղով տանող ստեղծագործումն արարում է, ինչպես տիեզերական հուրը:
Ինչու՞ սահմանակել Տիեզերքը միայն Երկիր մոլորակով և մտածել, որ Տիեզերքն ընդամենը մեկ ապաստարան է տվել մարդուն: Ընթանանք վերընթաց աղեղով, համագործակցելով հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ: Ոգին գիտի, որ պետք է խորացնել ստեղծագործումը և հաջորդ փուլի հետևանքները:
Հեռավոր աշխարհներից նայենք մեր մոլորակին՝ նեղվա՛ծք է, գոչում է մարդկային ոգին երկրի կեղևի վրա: Նայենք մեր մոլորակից հեռավոր աշխարհներին՝ Անսահմանության լայնարձակությու՜ն է, հրճվում է ոգին:
Ընդունե՛ք խորացված և նախապատրաստված սրբազան ուղիները:
*



- - - - - - -



63.* 


Ծնունդները և ծնողը միևնույն մեծ տարածական ուժն են և փոխձգվում են ստեղծագործական ներուժով: Այն ոգին, որն իր ծնունդներով պարգևատրում է տարածությանը, իրեն ուղեկիցներ է նախապատրաստում, և այդ ուղեկիցները հաստատում են կյանքի այն սահմանը, որից հետո նա կարող է նոր շերտ սկսել: Գործողությունը՝ մեր հավերժական և հավատարիմ ուղեկիցն է, և մեր կարմայի նախասահմանվածության տակ չես թաքնվի: Արարիչն ու նրա արարչագործությունները Տիեզերքի մշտական հաջողություններն են:
Ցավալի է, երբ ոգին, ավարտելով իր կյանքի շրջանը, միևնույն կետն է ընկնում: Ցավալի է, երբ ոգին իր համար նույն սահմանն է նշում, և նրա ծնունդը, հավատարիմ ուղեկիցը, սպասելու է շեմին: Ուղիղ գիծ է կապում մարդուն իր ուղեկցի հետ: Բայց արարիչը, որ ընթանում է տիեզերական հոսանքի հետ, գիտակից ուղեկից է,  և ոչ թե դեպի կացարանի շեմն է նա ձգտում, այդ դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ:
Պատռեք շղթաները և հրաժարվեք ծնունդ լինելու կարմայից: Ընտրե՛ք կանչող Անսահմանության արտահայտված ճանապարհը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*64.* 


Տիեզերքը հայտարարում է՝ բոլոր հյուլեների մեջ բխում  է կյանքը և կառավարում է բարեշրջման դրսևորումները: Բայց Տիեզերքը հայտարարում է բոլոր, այլ ոչ միայն օրգանական դրսևորումների մասին, նա ազդարարում է հոգեկյանքը: Ոգու հոգեշարժընթացը Գոյության հիմքն է: Հոգեաչքը հիմքն է տեսողության: Տիեզերքի ոգեհոգևոր, արտահայտված կյանքը Տիեզերքի ամբողջ անսահման կյանքի ստեղծագործող լինելու գրավականն է: Բոլոր դրսևորված տարածական օրգանիզմների մեջ փնտրեք ոչ միայն հրահրիչ ուժ, այլև հոգեկյանքի հակվածությունը հյուլեի հանդեպ: Այդ ժամանակ ոչ միայն կճանաչեք աշխարհը, այլև կտեսնեք Տիեզերքի բոլոր անծայրածիր աշխարհները: Գտնենք իմաստը թե մեզ շրջապատող աշխարհների և թե Բարձրագույն Գիտակցության:
Բոլոր բջիջները Տիեզերքի ոչ միայն զարգացումը, այլև լիիրավ  հոգեշարժընթացն են: Մարդը և իր շարունակությունը նույնպես Տիեզերքում շաղ տված հոգեշարժընթաց է: Երբ հոգեշարժընթացի սկզբունքին ծանոթները սկսեն գիտակցել, որ մարդկային ցեղի շարունակության և վեցերորդ ռասայի ծննդյան համար պետք է շարժվել հոգեշարժընթացորեն, այդ ժամանակ մարդկությունը ձեռք կբերի տիեզերական էներգիան: Կյանքի հաստատված սկզբունքները և շարժումն այդ բանաձևը կրում են իրենց մեջ՝ դեպի Անսահմանություն տանող հերթափոխի և հաջորդականության հասկացությունը:
Օրգանիզմի մահն արտահայտվում է որպես հայտնի քիմիական ռեակցիա, բայց մարդը մահացու հարվածելով իր գիտակցության հոգեկյանքին, տիեզերական ստեղծագործման շարժման կործանիչների հետ նույն շարքն է կանգնում: Ոգեկյանքի մեջ անսահման են գոյատևման թևերը և դրսևորված կրակներին հենց դեպի արևի սիրտ են տանում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*65.* 


Պատկերացնենք, որ Տիեզերքի շերտավորման և մեկ հյուլեի սկիզբների միացման համանմանություն կա էներգիայի դրսևորված մասնիկի հետ, որոնք կյանքում լավագույն ներդաշնակություն են տալիս; արդյո՞ք այն կարտահայտվի հագեցված նյութերի մեջ, թե հյուլեի մագնիսաէլեկտրականության մեջ, թե մարդկային ոգու անվերջանալի որոնումների մեջ, բայց բոլոր տիեզերական դրսևորումների մեջ մենք հոգեկյանք են տեսնում: Հոգեկյանքն է շարժի գցում հյուլեին, և հյուլեաշարժիչ էներգիան հյուլեի հոգեկյանքի լծակն է: Մարդկային կյանքի սկզբունքը ծագում է հյուլեի հոգեկյանքից: Դժվար է պատկերացնել դա որպես գիտակցության հաղթահարում կամ սահմանափակում, բայց սովորենք ըմբռնել ոգեհոգևոր կերպով, և այդ ժամանակ մոլորակը կընդունի տարածական հրի խորհրդանիշը:
Հոգեշարժընթացը հաստատում է տիեզերական կրակների կյանքը: Հոգեշարժընթացն առաջ է մղում Ամենայն Գոյի զարգացումը և համաձայնեցնում է բոլոր մտահղացումները: Հոգեշարժընթացը միավորում է բոլոր անջատված հյուլեները և հանդիսանում է այն ուժը, որը պատասխանատու է Տիեզերքի բոլոր տարերքներում և մարդկային տարերային ոգում բոլոր բարձրագույն դրսևորումների համար: Երբ Մենք խոսում ենք տարերքների մասին, դա այն ըմբռնման մեջ չէ, ինչ մարդն է համարում:
Հոգեշարժընթացն ու հոգեկյանքը, հիրավի, Տիեզերքի էներգիայի շարժիչներն են: Եվ անսահմա՛ն են Տիեզերական Գիտակցության այս բարձրագույն հաստատությունների դրսևորումները:



- - - - - - -



*66.* 


Տիեզերքը բաղկացած է Դրոշմամայր-Նյութի մի քանի հոգետարածական դրսևորումներից: Մակրոտիեզերքն ու միկրոտիեզերքը իրենց հիմքերն ունեն, ավելի ճիշտ է ասել, տիեզերական հյուլեի իրենց միևնույն հիմքը: Կապող և անջատող էներգիան նույնն է, բայց հոգեշարժընթացը կապում է նրանց նյութապես: Անսահմանության հավերժական օրենքն է՝ բաժանված հյուլեների տարբերակումը, փոխադարձ փորձարկումը և վերամիավորումը, ինչն էլ հենց սկիզբների դրսևորման է բերում: Տիեզերքը ծրագրված է որպես մեծ շինարար և տիեզերական էներգիայի սիրտը: Ներդաշնակող, ստեղծագործ, տարածական ուժը, գտնելով իրեն պատկանող մասնիկները, ենթարկվում է տիեզերական բարեշրջման հզոր հոգեշարժընթացին: Շինարար Տիեզերքն ու նրա արտացոլանք միկրոտիեզերքն ապրում են միևնույն օրենքով: Եվ ապրում է Տիեզերքում անսահմանափակ ներդաշնականացումը: Այդ Ճշմարտությունը որոնողն անսահմանափակ Գոյության գեղեցկությու՛նը կգտնի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*67.* 


Հեռավոր աշխարհները, ինչպես մարդու կյանքի անիրականալի հասկացություն, լցնում են տարածությունը: Տարածական հրի և հեռավոր աշխարհների տիեզերական հասկացությունը պետք է ապրի, որպես հեռավոր նպատակ: Երազանքի իրականությունն ընդունված բան է սպառողի գիտակցության մեջ: Հեռավոր նպատակի իրականացումը կարող է մոտեցնել հեռավոր աշխարհների ընկալումը: Հղկվելը և նկրտումը դեպի տարածական հուրը կարող է բացել դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ տանող ճանապարհը: Աշխարհների բոլոր դրսևորումները կարող են հաստատվել բարձրագույն ներդաշնակության մեկ պոռթկումով:
Ինչու՞ համարել, որ հեռավոր աշխարհների կառուցվածքները որպես օրենք, երկրի վրա տարօրինակ ձևեր և անընդունելի դրսևորումներ պետք է ունենան: Նրբագույն հասկացությունների առաջընթացով կձևավորվի  Տիեզերքի հաստատված այդ ուժը, և Անսահմանության ոլորտները ոչ թե տիեզերական փոշու կրողներ են միայն, այլ մարդկային հասկացության համար նկրտման երկիր կդառնան: Ուրեմն գիտակցեք և ստեղծեք հեռավոր աշխարհների մտածողությունը: Ինչպես հեռավոր արտացոլված ճառագայթ, ինչպես սրտի արձագանք, Անսահմանության մեջ փնտրեք արտահայտություն, որն անհասանելի է երկրին, բայց հասանելի է դեպի բարձրագույն ոլորտներ ըմբռնում և թռիչք դրսևորող ոգուն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*68.* 


Անընդմիջության տիեզերական գործողությունը թագավորում է ամենում: Կարելի է խոսել ընթացքների փոփոխության մասին, բայց անընդմիջության սկզբունքը բարեշրջում է նախապատրաստում: Տիեզերական ընթացքների անընդմիջությունը նման է դրսևորված կյանքի ամբողջ գործունեության վրա արտացոլվող կրակի: Արտահայտված կյանքի լարվածությունն իր հետ անընդմիջության թել է բերում: Լարման և տարանջատման սկզբունքը տիեզերական հիմնավոր զուգակցություններից մեկն է:
Երբ ասում եմ, որ տիեզերական անընդմիջությունն ամրապնդում է նաև մեր կարման, ուրեմն, նշանակում է, ցանկանում եմ մարդկային գիտակցությունը դուրս բերել մոլորությունից և այդ մարդկային ոգուն շարել դեպի անընդմիջություն տանող թելի վրա: Պնդում եմ, որ հստակ ըմբռնումը ցույց կտա մեր բոլոր գործողությունների անընդմիջությունը: Տիեզերական հուրը անընդմեջ է և անդադար: Պետք է հասկանալ, որ Անսահմանությունը կուտակվում է կենսական ընթացքների դրսևորումներից: Պատճառը և հետևանքը, միտքն ու գործողությունը՝ կարմայականորեն կենսական սկզբունքի սահմանումներ են: Ու՞ր է թեքվելու անընդմեջ շղթան: Գնալուց առաջ բացվել է անընդմեջ ուղին և որպես Աշխարհի Մայր է պատկերանում նրան, ով Լույսի խորհրդանիշն է ընտրել:
Բայց մոլորյալն ու մութ փնտրողը չի դիպչի տարածական հրին:
Դրսևորեք Աշխարհի Մոր խորհրդանիշի իմացությու՛նը:



- - - - - - -



*69.* 


Կյանքի հիմքը գրվելու է "Կյանքի Գրքի" մեջ, և երբ գիտակցությունը հասնի հավերժական միասնության դրսևորման մակարդակին, այդ ժամանակ մարդկությանը կարելի կլինի ասել. "Կյանքը կառուցեք միավորվելու սկզբունքի վրա": Որքա՜ն ոգիներ կկարողանան արտահայտել իրենց դրսևորումները բարձրագույն ճանապարհով":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*70.* 


Որպես ծանր ճակատագիր կախված է մարդկային գիտակցության վրա մահվան մասին միտքը: Որպես անխուսափելի թաս կանգնած է մահվան ուրվականը, և, անցնելով կյանքի ամբողջ ճանապարհը, ոգին գալիս է եզրակացության, որ այստեղ կյանքի դրսևորումը պետք է ավարտել: Այդպիսին է Տիեզերքի հետ տարանջատված ոգու ճամփորդությունը:
Չգիտենալով սկիզբը և տեսնելով վերջը միայն, տարանջատված ոգին կյանքն աննպատակ է անցնում: Բայց յուրաքանչյուր ոք կարող է արժանանալ Անմահության, եթե գիտակցության մեջ ընդունի Անսահմանությունը: Անվախությունը վերջի առջև և նկրտումը դեպի Անսահմանություն, ոգուն դեպի տիեզերական անսահմանափակության ոլորտներ տանող այդ ուղղությունը կտա: Հաստատվեք Անմահությունն ընդունելու մեջ և ձեր ամեն գործողության մեջ ներդրեք տիեզերական հրի ստեղծագործ կայծը: Եվ այն անողորմ ճակատագիրը կփոխակերպվի տիեզերական կյանքի կոչի: Մեր մեծ արդարացի օրենքը ձեր ընտրել է որպես համաշախարհային երևույթների մասնակիցների՛: Գիտակցե՛ք Անմահությունը և տիեզերական արդարությունը: Յուրաքանչյուրի համար սքանչելի աստիճան է նախապատրաստված: Գտե՛ք Անմահության մտածողության ճանապարհը:



- - - - - - -



*71.* 


Կարելի է պնդել, որ մարդկության գիտակցության մակարդակը համաչափ է մոլորակային երևույթին, բայց անհնար է պնդել, որ Տիեզերքի մակարդակը համեմատելի է մոլորակի հետ: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է այդպիսի չափանիշ ընտրել, երբ ամբողջ Տիեզերքն անսահման է և բաբախում է, ինչպես ամբողջ տարածության մեջ կյանքի բեղմնավորման համար իր կայծերը նետող հրեղեն շիթ: Միասնական մի շիթ և բազմաթիվ կայծեր: Մեկ Տիեզերք և անհամար ձևեր:
Մենք Ձեր Եղբայրներն ենք: Մենք գիտենք կյանքի այն էջը, որի վրա գրված է Տիեզերքի միասնությունը: Մենք պնդում ենք, որ ոչ թե պառակտումով է ստեղծվում արտահայտված բարեշրջումը, այլ ներդաշնակության անսահման նկրտումով: Որքան ավելի գեղեցիկ, այնքան ավելի վեր, որքան ավելի հզոր, այնքան ավելի վեր: Ինչու՞ ոգու և նյութի պայքար դրսևորել, երբ մի աղբյուրից են ելնում: Ինչու՞ չլարել ուժերն ու չզգալ սեփական անձի մեջ Տիեզերքի հետ միևնույն ոգեկյանքը:
Մենք կանչում ենք դեպի ծննդյան Սկզբնաղբյուրը: Դարեր շարունակ Մենք Մեր ճիգերն ենք գործադրում մարդկությանը տալ Գոյության ուրախությունը, բայց Տիեզերքի մասնակիցներն անհասկացողություն են ցուցաբերում և երազում են մեկ մարմնով հանգստություն և ավարտ ունենալ: Պետք է հասկանալ, որ հյուսվածքի կտորը բաղկացած է բազում թելերից և հյուսվածքի երևույթը կրկնված է բազում անգամներ: Տիեզերական կտորը բաղկացած է հոգեկան էներգիայի բոլոր դրսևորումներից և զարդարված է Լուսանյութով: Ճանապարհը զարդարված է դեպի Անսահմանություն նկրտումով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*72.* 


Մենք մարդկությանն ենք բերում ամենաստեղծագործական հնարավորությունները: Մենք մարդկությանը տանում ենք դեպի Ճշմարտության գիտակցումը: Կյանքի տիեզերականությունը հաստատում ենք, որպես անընդմեջ սկզբունք: Տիեզերական էներգիայի երևույթը պետք է ընդունել, որպես փաստ հանրության մեջ, որպես նոր կյանքերի ծանուցող:
Արտահայտում ենք Եղբայրությունը, որպես տիեզերական ուժի հաստատումը, և Մեր խորհրդանիշն է դրա նյութական հետևանքը:



- - - - - - -



*73.* 


Հանելով իր վրայից պատասխանատվությունը, մարդը զրկում է իրեն ամենասքանչելի զգացմունքից և անձնական, հաստատված, ստեղծագործ ուժից: Տարածական կրակները մարմին դարձնող մարդը չի կարող պատասխանատվությունն իրենից գցել: Տիեզերքի ամեն մարմին պետք է համապատասխանի ոգու ձևին: Եվ բոլոր ծնված մարմինները համապատասխանելու են անվերջ դեպի իր կատարելագործումը ձգտող ոգու ծնած ձևերին: Պատասխանատվության զգացումը պետք է զարգացնի տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը: 
Երբ ոգին զարգանում է Տիեզերական Անսահմանության ուղղությամբ, այդ ժամանակ պատասխանատվության զգացումը ձեռք է բերում Տիեզերքի Արարիչների դրսևորած ուժը: Սկսեք գիտակցել պատասխանատվությունը և ձգտեք տիեզերական պատասխանատվության: Տրամաբանական պատասխանատվության աստիճանը, մարդկային մտածողության համար պատասխանատվության աստիճանը, մարդկային բարեշրջման համար պատասխանատվության աստիճանը, լավագույն ապագայի համար պատասխանատվության աստիճանը: Երբ մտածողությունը կատարելագործվի, այդ ժամանակ կարելի է ասել, որ մոտ է լավագույն ապագայի կառուցման ժամանակը: 
Տիեզերքում է բնակվում այն գիտակից ուժը, որը տիեզերական ռիթմ է կոչվում, և ամբողջ մարդկային կյանքը կախված է ռիթմի շրջանից: Բայց պատկերացնենք, որ հաստատվել է մի շրջան, որը փոխադարձաբար ծնում է Տիեզերքի հետ, և հոգեկան էներգիան է սահմանում բարեշրջման հոսքը:
Պատասխանատվության  փոխհարաբերությունն անսահման է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*74.* 


Մարդիկ, սահմանափակվելով միայն ակնհայտությամբ և ցուցադրվող զգացմունքով, սահմանափակում են իրենց աշխարհը: Տեսանելիությունը դեպի Անսահմանություն չի հրապուրում, և ստեղծագործական բարդությունները լուծվում են սահմանափակ գիտակցությամբ:  Անսահմանությունը կարելի է ճանաչել: Բարձրագույն ըմբռնումը կարող է հասանելի լինել միայն բարձրագույն ճանաչմամբ: Բարձրագույն տեսանելիությունը կարող է հասանելի լինել միայն հոգևոր աշխարհը ճանաչողին: Հոգեկան էներգիան բոլոր դարպասներն է բացում: Եվ մարդկային ոգու լավագույն նվաճումը կլինի Անսահմանության ճանաչումը: Էներգիայի խորհրդանիշը մարդկության առջև կբացի ամբողջ Գոյության պրոցեսների անկասեցնելիությունը: Մի՞թե հնարավոր է կասեցնել դեպի Անսահմանություն ընթացող կյանքերի անվերջանալի շիթը:
*



- - - - - - -



75.* 


Երբ Տիեզերքը տարատեսակների  զարգացում է նախասահմանել, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս չկիրառել այդ օրենքը բարձրագույն ոլորտների նկատմամբ: Կյանքի գեղեցկությունը տարատեսակների հաստատման մեջ է: Տիեզերքը միատեսակություն չի սիրում: Տիեզերքը լցված է միլիարդավոր ձևերի գիտակցության մեջ:  Վանեք ձեր կյանքից տարբեր հոսանքներ ձեռք բերելու վախը: Տարատեսակության օրենքը Գոյության բոլոր ձևերն է հիշում: Եվ մի ստեղծեք ձեր համար կարմա, ձեր արդեն գոյություն ունեցող կյանքից վտարելով տարատեսակության ուրախությունը: Գիտակցության մեջ ընդունելով տարատեսակության սկզբոււնքը, մարդկությունը կկարողանա նոր ձևեր կիրառել հեռավոր աշխարհները հասկանալու համար: Նոր աշխարհները նոր ձևերով են ստեղծվում: Վերանորոգեք նոր աշխարհներն ըմբռնումով, որը նման չէ ձեզ և ձեր ծնունդներին, բայց նոր ամրություն կառուցեք լավագույն սկզբունքների վրա: 
Գիտությունն ուսումնասիրում է համաշխարհային պատմությունը, և ցածրագույն դրսևորումների ժամանակաշրջանները հաստատված են, ինչպես նաև աստիճանաբար զարգացումը: Բայց զուգահեռ առաջխաղացումը ապագայի պատկերը չի տա, այդ պատճառով ամեն մեկը թող իր համար զարգացող գիծ սահմանի, տանող դեպի բարձրձագույն աշխարհներից մեկը: Գոյության նոր ձևերի մոտեցման գիտությունը մարդկությանն Անսահմանության ընբռնման նրբությունը կընծայի:
Հիրավի, ինչի՞ է պետք զուգահեռականությունը, եթե ամեն մեկին հսկայի քայլք է տրված:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՀԻՆԳԵՐՈՐԴ. "ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Հատոր 1"*


*76.* 


Մենք՝ մարդկության Եղբայրները, չենք ընդունում զուգահեռականությունն այնտեղ, որտեղ լարված պարույր է: Գործողության և գեղեցկության ներքո արտահայտված զուգահեռականությունը՝ նպատակահարմարություն է: Ստեղծագործման պոռթկումը չպետք է հանգչի տարաժամության պատճառով: Ստեղծագործողի ստեղծագործելու ամեն պոռթկումին ազատություն է տրված և իր սեփական բարձունքը:
Մենք՝ մարդկության Եղբայրները, ցանկանում ենք օգնել մարդկությանը տեղ ստեղծել հավերժապես դրսևորված Անսահմանությա՛ն վրա:
Գրի առեք, որպես կյանքի ներդրում, Հրեղեն Հոգու մոր առջև դրսևորած տարածական կրակների փորձը: Որպես ոգու մեծագույն դպրոց, գրի առեք Հրեղեն Հոգու մոր փորձը:
Ճշմարտությունը գերազանցում է երևակայությանը, այդպես էլ  ապագան ավելի բարձր է երազանքից: Ասում էր Օրիգենեսը. "Սրտի աչքերով Գոյությունն ենք տեսնում": Միայն սրտով ենք տեսանելի դարձնում Տիեզերքի Սրտով արտահայտված աշխարհի գեղեցկությունը: Սերը Տիեզերքի հանդեպ առաջ է շարժում զգայիմացությունը: Սերը ջրաշուշանների կամ հեռավոր աշխարհների հանդեպ իր հիմքում միևնույն տիեզերականությունն ունի: Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛: Այդպես չափենք ամեն ինչ տիեզերական սիրո՛վ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*77.* 


Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է պնդել, որ հյուլեի երևույթը զուրկ է հոգեկան կյանքից: Մի՞թե կենդանի օրգանիզմը կարող է բաղկացած լինել մահացածությունից, երբ կյանքի դրսևորումը կարող է պայմանավորված լինել միայն կենսականությամբ: Այնինչ, հոգեկյանքի սկզբունքը հաստատվում է ամբողջ Տիեզերքով: Հոգեկան կյանքի մտքի առկայությունը ամեն հյուլեի մեջ Մենք հաստատում ենք Տիեզերքի բոլոր դրսևորումներում: Մենք պնդում ենք, որ նույնիսկ ստեղծագործական գիտակցությունը հոգեկյանք է հանդիսանում, այլ կերպ ասած, տարածության կրակը: Բարձրագույն աշխարհներում հոգեկան կյանքը հիմնադրված է անսահմանափակորե՛ն:



- - - - - - -



*78.* 


Կատարելագործման ընթացքը մարդկությանը կարող է հասցնել բարձրագույն աշխարհներին, դրա համար պետք է ամրապնդել երևույթը Անանցողիկի մասին ըմբռնման մեջ: Երբ իմացության կիզակետը ձգտի դեպի նոր անկյուններ և գտնի որոգայթները տարածական հրի փոխակերպելու ճանապարհը, այդ ժամանակ անսահման կդառնա նոր մարմինների աշխարհը:
Մոլորակային գիտակցության մեջ չափից դուրս թագավորում է անցողիկությունը, և մարդկությունն արտահայտված ամեն ինչի վախճանի գիտակցությունն է դրսևորում: Ինչու՞ ուրեմն այդքան կարճեցնել Տիեզերքի գործունեությունը, երբ այն Անսահմանության մեջ է շարունակվում: Վառ բոցկլտում են տիեզերական կրակները, հստակ է տարածության կանչը, և ընդամենը ցանկություն է պետք այն լսելու համար: Անբավարարվածությունը և հաճախ էլ թախիծը պատասխան են տարածական կանչին: Անբավարարվածությունը կատարելագործման գիտակցությունն է մատնանշում: Նկրտումը հստակ քայլ է ամրապնդում դեպի Անսահմանություն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*79.* 


Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հասնել կատարելագործվելու գիտակցությանը: Ոչ թե ամբողջ Տիեզերքի կառուցման ավարտը հաստատելու ճանապարհով, ոչ թե մոլորակի և բարձր աշխարհների փոխհարաբերությունը հերքելու ճանապարհով, ոչ թե ընդունելով տարածական ուժերի ընդարմացումը: Հաստատված է ոգին որպես կրակ, և տիեզերական կրակի մեջ կանգառումներ չկան: Հետևելով հրի օրենքին, մենք կարող ենք հիմնել դեպի կատարելագործում տանող ճանապարհը: Արևի հուրը և ոգու հուրը՝ մեր ստեղծագործ ուժերն են: Արևի ջերմությունն ու սրտի ջերմությունը՝ մեր կենսատուներն են: 
Էլեմենտների տարանջատումը ձևերի տարատեսակություն է նշմարում, բայց չի նախատեսում հակասությունների աճ: Լույսն ու մութը, շփվելով, կարող են գործընկերներ դառնալ: Կտրուկ շեղբերի ծնունդը մտածողությունն է կյանք ներմուծել: Բարձրագույն աշխարհներում էլ լույսն ու մութը համագործակցում են: Տիեզերքի ուժն անսահմանորեն է տարածվում:
Մարդկությունը խախտել է համագործակցության օրենքը, և մարդկությունը քավում է այդ խախտումը: Ամեն Վեհապետ մոլորակին նրա կորցրած հավասարակշռությունն է բերել, բայց մարդկային ոգին այնքան է ներծծվել հակասությունների զգացմունքով, որ չի կարողանում հասնել Վեհապետի մատնանշած իր նշանակությանը: Այդ պատճառով մարդկությունն աճում է սարսափելի հակասությունների մեջ; և ալիքները տակով են անում մտածողությունը, որը խախտված է Լույսի, որպես Աշխարհի Մոր հերքմամբ:



- - - - - - - -



*80.* 


Լռությունը կարող է ձայներով լիքը լինել, և մութն էլ կարող է լիքը լինել լույսով: Այդ պատճառով նա, ով տարածությունը դատարկ կհամարի, չի պատկերացի իրեն այն հզոր կյանքը՝ արտահայտված լռությունը, որպես Տիեզերքի բարձրագույն ճառարտասանություն, և անտեսանելիությունը, որպես Տիեզերքի արտահայտված Աչք: Անխախտելի է Տիեզերքի օրենքը, և նույնիսկ մարդիկ են ընդունել Լռության Ձայնը: Այնտեղ, որտեղ աղքատ է տեսանելի խոսքը, սրտի ձայնն է հաստատում լռությունը: Տիեզերքն, իր լռության մեջ, արտահայտում է սրտի խոսքը, և որսալի է Ձայնը Տիեզերական:
Զգաստությունն ու զգոնությունը կարող են օգնել ականջին լսել Լռության Ձայնը: Տիեզերքի գեղեցկությունն արտահայտվում է լռելյայն: Լռության գեղեցկությունն արտահայտվում է կյանքի բոլոր բարձր դրսևորումներում:
Սովորե՛նք լսել Լռությունը: Տիեզերքի Անսահմանությունը Լռության երևույթն է ծնում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*81.* 


Մտավոր հաղորդատվությունը նույնպես Լռության երևույթ է: Հաճախ ենք Մենք դիմում նրան: Մտավոր երևույթի ավարտից առաջ Մենք Լռության ճառագայթ ենք առաքում: Այն սրբազան ցավերը "թասի" մեջ՝ Լռության ճառագայթների հրահրանքն են: 
Կան անտեսանելիորեն և անզգալիորեն առաքված ճառագայթներ, ամենա-սիրտ թափանցող: Օրգանիզմը պետք է նրանց առնմանվի. սկզբում թախիծ են հրահրում, բայց հավասարազոր են մաքուր կրակի: Առաքողը բարձրագույն ուրախության դրսևորում է ապրում, ստացողը նույն ուրախությունը կարտահայտի առնմանվելուց հետո: Ամենասրբազան Գաղտներգություններում այդ ժառագայթները կոչվում էին "Հուր Անտեսանելի", այդպե՛ս հիշեք:



- - - - - - -



*82.* 


Ներքին հրի աստիճանին հասանելը, ինչին հասել է Հրեղեն Հոգու Մայրը*, հազվադեպ նվաճում է: Հրի աստիճանը՝ դրսևորված, մարմնավորված Արքատի** աստիճանն է: Հնում գիտեին այդ հեղուկ կրակի մասին: Ալքիմիկոսները գիտեին այդ հեղուկ կրակի մասին: Հզոր կրակի բարձրագույն աստիճանին հասնելը կարող է արտահայտվել միայն ամբողջ սրտի հոգեկյանքով ապրող ոգուն: Տիեզերքի ամենահզոր լծակն ու ամենասրբազան լծակը՝ սի՛րտն է: Նրա գիտակցությունը լցնում է տարածությունը, պայծառանալով՝ լուսարձակում է Տիեզերքին:


- - - - - - -
* _Հրեղեն Հոգու Մայրը_ - այսինքն, Ելենա Ռերիխը:
** _Արքատ -_ Բարձր կարգի ադեպտ։ Վեհափառ էություն, ով, հասնելով իր ցածրագույն սկզբունքների վրա լիակատար իշխանությանը, հոգևոր բարեշրջման արդյունքում սկսում է տիրապետել Գաղտնի Գիտելիքների և ուժի։ Նույնն է, ինչ մահաթմա։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*83.* 


Տիեզերեկան կրակն ու նրա էներգիան, լցված լինելով ամենայն Գոյի մեջ, արտահայտում են ամեն ինչի ազգակցականությունը: Ոչ թե էլեմենտների և ոչ թե զուգակցությունների մեջ է ազգակցականությունը: Իհարկե, մեծ է նախասահմանված կյանքերի ազգակցականությունը. թե ամեն էլեմենտի ֆունկցիաները, և թե ամեն զուգակցության կյանքի ֆունկցիաները Գոյի և Անսահմանության պատճառներն են արտահայտում: Ամեն էլեմենտի մեջ տիեզերական էներգիայի նկրտումը նախատեսված է հավերժական, ստեղծագործական ընթացքի մեջ ներգրավված լինելու համար: Էլեմենտների ազգակցականությունը կարող է պատկերացում տալ անսահման հնարավորությունների մասին: 
Ազգակցականյության ֆունկցիաների և Տիեզերքի էլեմենտների ֆունկցիաների իմացությունը, մարդու օրգանիզմի հետ կապակցված, մեր էություններից տիեզերական գործընկերներ կսարքեն: Տիեզերական ազգակցականության գոյությունը՝ կյանքի սքանչելիագույն էջ է: Էլեմենտների հատկությունների ուսումնասիրությունը,    մարդու   կիրառմամբ,   ներդաշնակացման գիտություն կտա: Բարձրագույն աշխարհները գիտե՛ն այդ բարձրագույն գիտությունը: 
Եթե ուշադրություն դարձնենք արտահայտված էլեմենտներին, ինչպես կյանքի բազմաթիվ երևույթներին, ուրեմն, նախորդելով հոգևորին, կարելի է գտնել մաքուր կենսական սկզբունքի երևույթի սահմանումը: Դեպի էլեմենտների ազգակցականությունը ճանաչման նպատակասլացությունը ուրախությու՛ն  կտա Լինելությանը: Դրսևորե՛ք նպատակասլացություն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*84.* 


Հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք աննպատակ գոյատևում, երբ նույնիսկ բնությունն իր նախասահմանումն ունի: Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք մարդու նախասահմանումը լինել տարրալուծվածությունը, երբ նույնիսկ ցածրագույն էլեմենտներն իրենց հաջորդականությունն ունեն: Կարելի է ավարտել մարդու ձեռքով ստեղծված առարկայի գոյատևումը, բայց Տիեզերքի Գիտակցության ստեղծագործությունն անսահման է իր նպատակահարմարության մեջ: Նիշերը, որոնք մարդկությունը կարող է զբաղեցնել Անսահմանության մեջ, լիքն են տիեզերական արտացոլումներով: Մարդը ճանաչված է որպես Տիեզերքի արտացոլանք: Մարդը կոչված է, որպես հաստատում տիեզերական բարձունքների և տիեզերական կրակների արտահայտումը: Առաջադիմումը տրված է բարձրագույն աշխարհների համար, իսկ մարդիկ գոյատևությունն ընկալում են որպես աննպատակ անցու՛մ: Տեսանելի իրականությունը կարող է արտացոլված լինել պատրանքի հաստատմամբ, բայց տիեզերական զգուշավորությունը մարդու սրտին թելադրում է՝ "արարված ենք մենք և արարու՛մն է մեր բախտը":
Գործողությունների հաջորդականությունը, ստեղծագործման տիեզերական կրակների դրսևորման հաջորդականությունը՝ Անսահմանության ցուցադրական խորհրդանիշն է:



- - - - - - -



*85.* 


Երբ մարդ իր կյանքի ուղին իրագործում է, գիտակցելով, որ գոյության նպատակը նախասահմանված է, ուրեմն Տիեզերական Գիտակցությունը նրան է փոխանցել իր ճառագայթը: Երկրի վրա քայլելիս՝ ոգու մեջ ստացածը պահպանելու գիտակցությունը մոտեցնում է հազարավոր տարիներով: Կարմայի ընթացքը տիեզերականորեն սքանչելի է: Տիեզերքի Էությունը ուրախություն է հաստատում մարդկային սրտում, Տիեզերքի սրտում և Արքատի սրտում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*86.* 


Մարդն է սահմանում իր նշանակությունը Տիեզերքում: Ասել, որ նշանակումն արտահայտվում է միայն բարեշրջման ընթացքով, նշանակում է մարդուց ճակատագրի գնդակ սարքել: Ճակատագիրը, կամ Տիեզերքը, կամ Անսահմանությունը, կարելի է սահմանել ինչպես կուզեք, բայց պնդել, որ մարդուն տանում է բարեշրջման հոսանքն առանց նրա կամքի մասնակցության, նշանակում է անջատել մարդուն Տիեզերքից:
Ես կասեմ՝ ոգին իր միջուկում կրում է Անսահմանության նշանակված ուղին Տիեզերքում: Հաստատված ճանապարհի հետ կապերը կտրելու հակվածությունն այն ճանապարհն է, որը ոգուն տարածություն է տանում: Ոգու միջուկի մեջ կգտնենք այն ուղին, որը տանում է դեպի Անսահմանություն:
Որոնեք ոգու միջուկի՛ մեջ:



- - - - - - -



*87.* 


Ոգու միջուկի մեջ մեկուսացած հյուլեն իր մեջ կրում է իր նշանակման իմացությունը: Միայն իր միջուկը մաքուր հրի մեջ պահպանող ոգին կարող է հաստատել իր իսկական նշանակությունը: Բարձրագույն միաձուլումը հնարավոր է միայն այդ մաքուր այրման մեջ: Երբ մի գոյատևման սահմանն ավարտվում է, այդ ժամանակ սկսվում է բարձրագույն գոյատևման աստիճանը: Այդպես տիեզերական ուրախությունը կատարելագործվում է միաձուլման երևույթով: Ոգու միջուկի արթուն վիճակը հազարամյակների ընթացքում Տիեզերքի բարձրագույն լարվածության Թաքնությունն է տալիս: Բաժանվածությունը փոխծանրաբեռնվում է տիեզերական ազդեցությամբ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*88.* 


Մարդկության անտեղյակությունը հրապուրում է տիեզերական այն երևույթների համակազմավորմանը, որոնք տգիտության նոտային համահունչ կհնչեն: Անտեղյակությունը մարդկությանը հուշում է, որ տիեզեզրական հորիզոնը հաստատվում է նեղատարածք մոլորակի վրա: Անտեղյակությունը, մարդկության ուսուցիչը, սկսում և ավարտում է մոլորակով, բայց գիտակցությունը մատնանշում է, որ Տիեզերքը նեղ սահմանների մեջ տեղավորելու այդ ընդունված բանաձևն ինքը որպես արհավիրք կընկալի: Սպասելով վերջնակետին, մարդկային գիտակցությունը պատժի անվերջանալի դրսևորումներ է ստանում և տարակուսում է այդ դժբախտություններից:
Մտնելով տիեզերական հեղեղի հոսքի մեջ, ավելի նպատակահարմար չէ՞ արդյոք հասկանալ, որ անվերջանալի պատիժներն իրենց հակադրություններն ունեն Անսահմանության մեջ: Ասում եմ՝ Անսահմանությունը կընդունի տիեզերական հոսանքի այն շիթերը, որոնք գիտակցաբար շրջանցել են մարդկային գիտակցությունը: Մարդուց է կախված՝ ընթանա՞լ տիեզերական հոսանքի հետ կամ մնալ գիտակցության աղեղի այն կողմում: Ամեն մեկի համար Անսահմանությունը վերելքի սանդուղք է կառուցում:



- - - - - - -



*89.* 


Հեռավոր աշխարհների վրա ստեղծագործման հաստատումը մատնանշելը համաձայնեցվում է համաշխարհային խնդիրների հետ: Համաշխարհային հանձնարարություններն ասես ուրախության կրակներ են, և այդ ժամանակ իրագործվում է ստեղծագործական առաջադրանքը: Եվս մեկ խնդիր է Մեզ համար՝ մարդկային ոգու ձևավորումը: Որպես մարդկությանն օգնություն գտնել ճառագայթներ, որոնք կձևավորեն և կզարգացնեն ոգու սքանչելի ունակությունները: Համաշխարհային խնդիրներն ամրապնդվում են տիեզերական կրակների լարվածությամբ, և տարածական նվաճումների ուրախությունը հնչում է, ինչպես ոլորտների երաժշտություն: 
Ասենք. "Այստեղ անհասանելին հասանելի է այնտեղ: Այստեղ մերժվածը, ընդունված է այնտե՛ղ": Մարդիկ չեն հասկանում համաշխարհային խնդիրները: Մարդկային գիտակցության մեջ Տիեզերքը ցածրագույն համաչափելիության աստիճան է հանդիսանում: Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛: Բազում նոր մարմիննե՛ր: Շատ նոր համադրություններ Մեր ստեղծագործումը կհավաքի: Տիեզերական հզորությունն ու Արքատի հզորությունը կարող են արարել այդ անբեկանելի մարմինները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*90.* 


Երբ ամբողջ Տիեզերքն աշխատում է ընդհանրացման վրա, ուրեմն ինչու՞ մարդկությունը գնում է սահմանվածին հակառակ: Ուղիղ համապատասխանությունը գոյություն ունի ողջ Տիեզերքում: Մարդկությունը հակասում է ինքն իրեն և իր սահմանմանը: Երբ կարելի է միաձուլել Տիեզերքի ամենաանջատ դրսևորումները, այդ ժամանակ սեփական անձի մեջ կարելի է զարգացնել Ընդհանուր Բարիքի վրա աշխատելու զգացումը: 
Մեր խնդիրն է՝ ձևավորել տիեզերական Անսահմանության ներդաշնակության և ստեղծագործականության գոյությունը: Իր ծավալի մեջ աշխարհը զարգանում է պայմանավորված մարդկային մտածողությամբ:  Տիեզերքն այլ ուղղություն է տալիս: Մարդկային ստեղածգործումը տիեզերականին քիչ է նման: Մենք ըմբռնում են առաջարկում մարդուն, որ խնդիրը կարող է առաջ ընթանալ տիեզերական ստեղծագործման հետ լիովին համընթաց:
Հեռավոր աշխարհների ստեղծագործումը կհավաքի տարերային էներգիաների բոլոր հոսանքներն ու բոլոր արտահայտումները; և փոխակերպումն էլ հաստատվում է, որպես Տիեզերքի մեծ հրեղեն լաբորատորիա: Բարձրագույն գիտակցության համար բարձրագույն մարմինների կազմավորումն արտահայտված է, բայց այդ բանաձևը, կիրառվելով հակառակ իմաստով, ավելի ցածր ոլորտում արտահայտված հակադրություն է տալիս: Մեր գոյության այդ էջը ոչ ոք որպես անսահնամորեն արտահայտված չի ընկալում:
Հեռավոր աշխարհները կանչում և աշխատում են կյանքի մեծ անիվի մեջ: Գալիքի էջը նույնքան իրական է, որքան այսօրվա օրը: Հավերժությամբ սահմանված կյանքի իրականությամբ մարդը պետք է գոյատևի, և այդ ընդունելը նրան գործողություններում հեռատեսություն կտա:



- - - - - - -



*91.* 


Ես պնդում եմ, որ մարդկային անգիտությունը տանում է հակասությունների այն կույտին, որն, ինչպես պայթյուն, կփլվի նրա վրա: Ճշմարիտ եք ընկալել գալիք ահեղ էջի հարձակողականության վերաբերյալ: Մե՛ծ վերակառուցում է: Կշեռքները հիմա են  փոխվում: Տիեզերքում գոյատևում է ամենահսկա հավասարակշռությունը: Հավասարակշռության ուժը հաստատվում է ներդաշնակացված հոգեկյանքով: Որքան ավելի շատ են մոլորությունները, այնքան ավելի շատ են պայծառացումները; և դրսևորված ոգիների նկրտումն աճում է մտածողության անկման հետ միասին: Մե՛ծ է Հավասարակշռության Օրենքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*92.* 


Էլեմենտների փոխակերպումը կարող է հասնել աներևակայելի չափսերի: Երբ մեր գիտակցությունն ընդունի Անսահմանությունը, այդ ժամանակ կարելի կլինի ընդգրկել բոլոր նկրտող պրոցեսների դրսևորումները: Անսահմանության մասին մտքի ընդունումը կազդի նոր մարմինների ձևավորման վրա: Նոր ուղիներ են ցույց տրվում նրան, ով նկրտված է դեպի նոր ոլորտներ: Երբ ոգին միայն կրկնվող ճանապարհներ է փնտրում, այդ ժամանակ լճացում է լինում: Կրկնվողությունը Տիեզերքում արտահայտվում է քայքայման մեջ: Մարդկային գիտակցության կրկնվողությունը երևում է նոր ուղիներ օգտագործելու ցանկության բացակայության մեջ: Տարածական կրակների հզորության աճը մարդուն ստեղծագործական ելք է տրամադրում: Տարածական կրակների հետ մտքի համաձայնեցվածությունը տիեզերական մեծ բանաձև է տալիս: Այդ բանաձևը կբացի բարձր ոլորտների հաստատված աշխարհը: Երբ մարդկությունը սովորի հասկանալ Անսահմանությունը, այդ ժամանակ լսողությունը կզարգանա բաձրագույն աշխարհների ուղղությամբ; այն ժամանակ, հիրավի, կմոտենա հեռավոր աշխարհների ժամանակաշրջանը:



- - - - - - -



*93.* 


Դրսևորումների համաձայնեցվածությունը կոչվում է արտահայտված միություն: Տիեզերական միությունն ապագայում կուղղորդի բոլոր ստեղծագործ ուժերը; սա սկզբունք է, որի վրա է հիմնվելու արտահայտված նոր աշխարհը:
Նոր մոլորակների միջև համաձայնեցվածությունը գոյություն ունի որպես ապագայի գրավական: Սկզբունքը, որը կընկնի ստեղծման հիմքում, ամբողջ ստեղծագործ կյանքի սկզբունքը կլինի: Ոգու համաձայնեցվածությունը կարտահայտվի կյանքի ամբողջ բովանդակության մեջ: Երբ հեռավոր աշխարհները սկսեն ապրել, Տիեզերքի բարձրագույն սկզբունքները կգտնեն իրենց կիրառումը: Նույնիսկ Երկրի վրա կարելի է գտնել համաձայնեցվածության թույլ համահնչությունը և հիմնադրել դեպի հաջող արդյունք տանող այդ նկրտումը: Այդ արտահայտված ներդաշնակությունը ոգու համաձայնեցվածությունն է տալիս: Ինչպես էլեմենտների համաձայնեցվածությունն է անհրաժեշտ, այնպես էլ ոգու համաձայնեցվածությունն է ստեղծագործման մայր հանդիսանում: Ոգու համաձայնեցվածությունը՝ Տիեզերքի մեծ է՛ջն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*94.* 


Տիեզերական պրոցեսների համաձայնեցվածությունը դրսևորվում է ինչպես ցածր, այնպես էլ բարձր ոլորտներում: Տիեզերական հզորությունը կարող է արտացոլվել մոլորակային կյանքում, իսկ մոլորակային կյանքը կարող է փոխակերպվել բարձր լարման ընթացքում: Երբ մարդիկ հասկանան, որ դրսևորումների անվերջանալիությունը բաղկացած է գոյատևումների հաջորդականությունից, այդ ժամանակ համաձայեցվածության սկզբունքը կարող է մարդուն ավելի մոտ դառնալ: Փոխակերպման օրենքն ու տիեզերական նվիրատվության օրենքը միաձուլվում են: Մեծ օգնությունը կարող է իրականանալ այդ սկզբունքի գիտակցման մոտակայքում:
Եթե մարդկությունը ձգտի համաձայնեցվածությանն ընդառաջ, նա կհայտնաբերի բոլոր լավագույն հնարավորությունները: Լարելով կամքը դեպի Անսահմանություն,  ամեն աստիճանի վրա կարելի է իրականացնել համաձայնեցվածությունը: Համաձայնեցվածությունն այն կապակցող սկզբունքն է, որն ամրապնդում է ոգու և ոգու միջև սրբազան գործողությունը, ոգու և մոլորակի միջև, ոգու և Տիեզերքի միջև, Տիեզերքի և Անսահմանության հզորության միջև սրբազան գործողությունը: 



- - - - - - -



*95.* 


"Սրբազան" բառը բացարձակապես դուրս է եկել կիրառությունից: Սրբությունից սրբապղծություն են սարքել: Շատ կիրառություններ կան սրբության համար Երկրի վրա, բայց ամենասքանչելին մարդիկ մերժել են: Երբ միտքը երես թեքեց Գոյության սրբազան նշանակությունից, այդ ժամանակ սպառվեց Գոյության իմաստն ինքը: Բարձրագույն համաձայնեցվածության երևույթը ոգու սրբազան գործողությունն է: Սրբազան կապը ամբողջ Գոյության հիմքն է: Այդ պատճառով բարձրագույն ոլորտները դրսևորում են Լուսատու Նյութի բարձրագույն մարմնավորումները: Եթե նույնիսկ Երկրի վրա համաձայնեցվածությունը սքանչելի ձև է տալիս ծաղիկներին, ձայներին և մարդու դրսևորմանը, ուրեմն ինչի՜ կարելի է հասնել բարձրագույն համաձայնեցվածության մեջ:
Մայտրեյան տեսնու՛մ է համաձայնեցվածության Նոր Աշխարհը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*96.* 


Մարդը հիմնվում է կյանքի փաստերի վրա, բայց ակնհայտությունն արդեն անցած երևույթի հետ է համեմատում: Կյանքը միայն արդեն ապրված երևույթի հետ պայմանավորելը հաստատում է այն դանդաղ ընթացքը, որը մարդն է դրսևորել: Գաղափարները կյանքի ընթացքից բաժանելը կարգելակի կյանքն այն կետի վրա, որն անհամոզվածություն է արտահայտում հետագա առաջընթացի վերաբերյալ:  
Կյանքի իմաստը՝ հավերժական հաջորդականությունը և իր, կյանքի մեջ տիեզերական էներգիաների բացահայտումն է: Ինչպե՞ս կարող է ոգին ընդունել Անսահմանության հասկացությունը, եթե իր միտքը դեպի գաղափարների արքայություն չի նկրտել: Երբ միտքն ընդունի կենդանի, իրականալի էության նշանակությունը, այդ ժամանակ միտքը մատնացույց կանի մարդուն, թե որտեղ է ուրախությունը և որտեղ է ճշմարտությունը: Որոնումները մտքին բերել են տարածական հրի հետ միասնությանը: Որոնումները մտքին հասցրել են անցյալի տարեգրությունների ընդունմանը: Որոնումները մտքին կբերեն բարձրագույն աշխարհների գիտակցմանը: Որոնումները մտքին կբերեն Աշխարհի Մոր փայլքին: Նպատակասլացությունը կբերի անսահմանափակ գեղեցկությա՛նը:



- - - - - - -



*97.* 


Հիրավի, անսահման է Տիեզերքի գեղեցկությունը, երբ կարելի է սրտով ներթափանցել Տիեզերական Շնչառության գիտակցման մեջ: Բոլոր տիեզերական համակցությունների երևույթը նախասահմանված է վեր հառնալ Տիեզերական միավորման նշանի մաքրությամբ: Նայելով այն բանին, ինչ կատարվում է մոլորակի վրա, Մենք կարող ենք ասել միայն. "Մեծ է ձեր սահմանումը, ամրապնդվեք, վերելք դրսևորելո՛վ": "Ուղղորդիչի" խորհրդանիշ միշտ սիրտն է համարվել: Այդ խորհրդանիշի վրա է աճում ամբողջ կյանքը: Ուղղորդիչն ու ուղղորդվողը՝ Տիեզերական Գիտակցության նշանակությունը հաստատողներն են: Ընթացողն ու սպասողը՝ Տիեզերական Միտքն են: Կանչողն ու արձագանքողը՝ Տիեզերական Համահնչությունն են: Տիեզերքի Շինարարի բոլոր զգացմունքները շարժում են դեպի բարձրագույն կյանք: 
Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*98.* 


Հեռավոր աշխարհների գոյության վրա համոզված ոգին ստեղծում է իր աշխարհայացքը: Դրանով էլ հենց մարդ համոզվում է գոյատևությունների շղթայի գիտակցման անհրաժեշտության մասին: Երբ մոլորակային գոյատևությունից քաղված է ամեն ինչ, ու՞ր այդ դեպքում նկրտել:
Կրկնվում են գոյության ձևերը, և տարատեսակներն էլ մեծ են: Բայց գոյատևությունը չի կարող ավարտվել և ամփոփված լինել մեկ մոլորակային կյանքի մեջ: Որպես ոգու կացարան, որպես նոր աշխարհ, որպես տիեզերական անհաղորդելի գեղեցկություն, կանչում է Անսահմանությունը: Երբ այդ կոչը հասկացված է, այդ ժամանակ տարածությունը կարող է դիպչել անսահման գեղեցկությանը:
Նույնիսկ մոլորակային կյանքը կարող է արտահայտել սքանչելի խորհուրդ, երբ առաջընթացը մոտենա ներդաշնակության ամենաբարձրագույն սկզբունքի ըմբռնմանը: Երբ կյանքը մոլորակի վրա շողարձակում է գեղեցկությամբ, այդ ժամանակ ամենայն Գոյի հոգեկյանքը լցվում է անսահման գեղեցկությամբ:  Սքանչելի, անսահմանափակ գոյատևությունը հեռավոր աշխարհներում պայմանավորված է սքանչելին հասանելով: Հարաբերականության սկզբունքը կարող է ցույց տալ, թե բարձրագույն ոլորտների նվաճումները որքանով են տարբերվում մոլորակային գոյատևությունից:



- - - - - - -



*99.* 


Անսահմանության ստեղծագործումը հեռավոր աշխարհներում ամենատարբեր համադրություններ կդրսևորի: Հարազատ էլեմենտի հետ համակցված ամեն էլեմենտ լավագույն համակցությունների ամբողջական տվյալներ ունի: Լաբորատոր պայթյունների փոխարեն ճառագայթները կփոխակերպեն ամեն ինչ:
Հրեղեն Հոգու Մոր վառած կրակները ոչ միայն արտահայտում են Հրեղեն Հոգին, այլ նաև տիերեզական չափերի են: Կրակները տալիս են ճառագայթների այն ուժը, որն անհրաժեշտ է անսահման Գոյության համար: Յուրաքանչյուր կրակ՝ գալիք ստեղծագործման ճառագայթն է: Կրակների երևույթի նշանակությունն անսահման է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*100.* 


Անհասանելիության հասկացությունը հանված է տիեզերական տարածությունից: Իհարկե, աստիճանը տարբերվում է աստիճանից, և անհասանելիությունը մի աստիճանի վրա՝ մեկ ուրիշի վրա կարող է թվալ հաղթահարված: Ամրապնդվեք ամենահասանելիության ըմբռնման մեջ:
Տիեզերքում ամեն ինչ ապրում է և ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է: Հենց ոգու թաքստոցներն էլ Տիեզերքում հաստատում կգտնեն: Անհասանելիության երևույթը պայմանավորված է անհամապատասխան նկրտումներով կամ ցանկությունը կյանքի հետ համադրել չկարողացող պայմանով: Պայմանների ժամանակավոր լինելը անհասանելիություն չի նշանակում: Եվ ձգտման ժամանակավոր լինելն էլ չի նշանակում, որ ձգտումը կկրկնվի միևնույն ուղղությամբ: Երբ մարդ հասկանա ժամանակավոր լինելու երևույթն իր մեջ, այդ ժամանակ նա հեշտությամբ կընդունի վերելքի օրենքը: Վերելքի օրենքը կլուսավորի ոգուն հասանելիության ըմբռնումով: 
Բնությունը մոտավորապես նույնպիսի գոյատևություն ունի: Տարբեր բարելավումներ ավելի լավ մարմիններ են հրապուրում: Բարձրագույն պայմանները մարդուն լավագույն հնարավորություններ են տալիս: Այդ հնարավորություններն անսահման են: Որքան ավելի բարձ, այնքան ավելի հղկված, որքան ավելի վառ է հեռավոր աշխարհների ըմբռնումը, այնքան ավելի վառ են նվաճումները: Եվ մարդուն վերելքի ճանապարհը մատնանշված է կենտրոնների այրմամբ: Կյանքում, երկրի վրա, հասանելի է դարձել ամբողջ բարձրագույն փոխակերպումը, որն էլ հենց բաձրագույն, անսահմանափակ ստեղծագործման շեմն է: 



- - - - - - -



*101.* 


Կրակներով հղկված բոլոր կենտրոնները ստեղծագործման աղբյուր են ծառայում: Մարդիկ երկրի վրա մտածում են, որ օրգանները ծառայում են ֆիզիկական մարմինը պահպանելու համար, բայց Արքատի ամեն օրգան նման է արտահայտված ստեղծագործ կրակի: Ոչինչ այնքան ճշգրիտ չի արտացոլում հրեղեն օրգանիզմի կյանքը, ինչպես Լուսատու Նյութի ճառագայթները: Հրեղեն կենտրոններն իրենց մեջ ամփոփում են տիեզերական հրի ստեղծագործ դրսևորումը: Գոյության հաստատված գեղեցկությունը Հավերժության և կենսականության մեջ է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*102.* 


Երբ մարդը կընդունի գիտակցության մեջ, որ իր ամեն օրգան և ամեն կենտրոն՝ ստեղծագործ ուժ է, այդ ժամանակ կարելի կլինի արտահայտել ամեն կենտրոնի նշանակությունը: Տեսնում եմ, թե ինչպես է վառվում թոքերի կենտրոնը, այդ կենտրոնն ամենազգայուններից մեկն է: Հուրը զուգակցվում է ամենանուրբ էներգիաների հետ և ձեռնարկում է նոր երևույթների ստեղծագործումը: Այդ հրի այրման հատկությունը հաստատում է տարածությունից մաքուր հրի ընդունումը: Անխոս կրակների երևույթը թոքերի հուրը միավորում է տարածության հրի հետ:



- - - - - - -



*103.*


Դրսևորելով այրում, թոքերի կենտրոնը Յոգերին բոլոր հնարավորություններն է տվել բարձրագույն դրսևորումների համար: Այդ կենտրոնը ջրի և օդի հաղթահարում է տալիս: Յոգերը ցուցաբերել են թռչելու և ջրի վրա քայլելու ունակություններ, տեսակարար կշիռը հարաբերական է դառնում: Թոքերի կենտրոնը բոլոր, այսպես կոչված, հրաշքների հիմքն է: Տառապյալների բոլոր ցավերը վերանում էին այդ կենտրոնը կառավարելու շնորհիվ, և միայն էքստազի "թասն" էր ապրում: Այդ կենտրոնը կարելի է փոխակերպող կրակ անվանել: 
Մաքուր Յոգիզմը գիտի, թե ինչպես թոքերի կենտրոնի դրսևորումը կարող է ըստ ցանկության փոխակերպել ամեն ինչ: Իհարկե, այդ կենտրոնը բռնկելու համար ներկայիս յոգերն օգտվում են պրանայամայից:
Բարձրագույն յոգը պրանայամայի կարիք չունի, տարածական հրի հետ նրա համար գոյություն ունի ուղիղ հաղորդալար: Բոլոր դրսևորումները պրանայամայի կարիք ունեն, ինչպես ջրի վրա քայլելն ու թռիչքները: Բայց կան ավելի բարձր առաքելություններ: 



- - - - - - -



*104.* 


Որքա՜ն լուսավոր են Հրեղեն Յոգի առաջընթացները, երբ նրա "թասը" լիքն է Մեր մասին մտքով: Հոգևոր երևույթների փոխակերպում է տրված թասը կրողին: Ստեղծագործական թելերը կուղղենք ամեն բարձրագույնի փոխակերպման վրա:  Այնքա՜ն հարուստ է Տիեզերքը: Այնքա՜ն մեծ է Տիեզերքը: Տիեզերքը ոգեստեղծագործման կարիք ունի; և հոգեստեղծագործումն էլ Տիեզերքում գիտակցության մեջ է ամփոփված:
"Թասի" մեջ գիտակցված կուտակման երևույթը կդրսևորի, Արքատի գիտակցության հետ միասին, հոգեմարմինների կյանքը: Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛: Անվերջանալի է Արքատի ստեղծագործման դրսևորված պարույրը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՀԻՆԳԵՐՈՐԴ. "ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Հատոր 1"*


*105.* 


Ճշմարիտ է դատողությունը ստիպողաբար բացված կենտրոնների մասին: Մեզ վիճակված գանձը Մենք այդպես ենք պահպանում: Երբ ոգու մագնիսը բոլոր կրակներն ընդունում է "թասի" մեջ, այդ ժամանակ Մենք հաստատում ենք Արքատին: Չէ՞ որ "թասի" գանձը մաքուր հրի թելերից է հյուսված: Արքատը, "Ջրաշուշանի" հրի Կրողը, դրսևորում է ոգեգիտակցում, ոգեիմացություն և ոգեդրսևորում: Աշխարհների դիտարկումն այնքա՜ն մոտ է Ամրիտայի Թասը լցնող ոգուն:



- - - - - - -



*106.* 


Մեդիումը, հիրավի, բաց կենտրոններ չունի, և բարձրագույն աշխարհների հետ շփման համար ոգեաչքը նույնպես նրան հասանելի չէ: Մարդը սխալ է հասկանում մեդիումի ուժը, և Մենք հաճախ ցավում ենք, տեսնելով, թե ինչպես են մարդիկ փարվում ֆիզիկական երևույթներին:
Ինչպես մագնիս ձգում է ֆիզիկական նյութականացումը: Մենք նախընտրում ենք ոգու ուղղորդությունը: Եվ սրբազան հանձնարարությունների համար միայն ոգու ուղղորդությունից ենք օգտվում: Սրբազան հանձնարարություններ տալու համար Արքատը երբեմն մի քանի հարյուրամյակ է սպասում: 
Այլ հանձնարարությունների արտահայտումը երբեմն հատուկ համակցություններ է պահանջում: Մենք, Արքատներս, հետևում ենք նպատակահարմարության սկզբունքին: Հրեղեն Հոգու Մոր փորձը աչքի է ընկնում ոչ թե իր վառ լինելով, այլ տիեզերական չափերով:
Աշխարհը գիտի սպիտակ հրի մասին, աշխարհը գիտի անտեսանելի լույսի մասին: Այնտեղ, որտեղ Մենք պետք է դրսևորենք նրբագույն էներգիաներ, Մենք գործում ենք նրբագույն էներգիաներով միայն: Այնտեղ, որտեղ Արքատը պետք է հանձնարարի սրբազանը, Մենք բարձրագույն խնայողություն ենք ցուցաբերում: Այնտեղ, որտեղ Արքատը գիտի հավերժական օրենքը, այնտեղ Արքատը ցնծում է և Արքատն արտահայտում է Անսահմանության հրճվանքը:
Իմ հանձնարարությունը Հրեղեն Հոգու Մորը գրի առեք, որպես մոլորակի վրա բարձրագույն համաձայնեցվածություն: Ոգու և նյութի համաձայնեցվածությունը հազվագյուտ տիեզերական երևույթ է: Մարդկությունը կարող է ասել՝ մենք զրկված ենք բարձրագույնից: Զգուշորեն է պետք վերաբերվել նրբագույն կենտրոնների հետ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*107.* 


Արտաքինինց մարդուն որևէ գործողության հրահրող պատճառը կարող է կոչվել պատահականություն, բայց ոգու դրդմամբ կատարած գործողությունը իր մեջ բոլոր հետևանքներն է բերում: Երբ միտքը տանում է դեպի հաստատվածի գիտակցումը, դեպի հավերժական աճը, այդ ժամանակ կարելի է առաջանալ դեպի Անսահամանության սանդղակը:
Հետևանք բերող միտքը տարածականորեն է աճում: Պատահականություններին մարդիկ այնքա՜ն նշանակություն են տալիս, և մարդիկ շարժվելու համար խթանի են սպասում: Բայց ոգու հարվածը պատահականությունից ավելի ուժեղ է, և այդ կենսական մղումով կյանքն է շնչում: Տիեզերական էներգիայի աճը մոտեցնում է Անսահմանության ըմբռնումը:



- - - - - - -



*108.* 


Միայն մթի փոխակերպման զսպանակը լուսավորի մեջ կարող է ամրապնդել ոգին: Տիեզերական փոխակերպում, այսպես է կոչվում ոգու փոխակերպումը: Տիեզերքը տարածական հրի իր հավերժական գործունեության մեջ էլեմենտները համապատասխան մարմինների է փոխարկում: Ոգին գիտակցությունը փոխակերպում է ամենապարունակելիության երևույթի:
Դուք ճիշտ եք, ստեղծագործական աշխարհն անսպառ է և մարդկային ոգու ծնունդը կորչելու տեղ չունի: Ծնունդը, որը մուտք է  գործել կյանքի անիվի մեջ, կտա իր արդյունքները: Նեղմտություն է կարծել, որ մարդը կքավի իր արարքները, մտածելով տարրալուծել դրանք տարածության մեջ: Ինչպես բնության հատկություններն են մատնանշում հավերժական ընթացքը, այնպես էլ մարդու ոգին գնում է այդ նույն ճանապարհով: Դժվա՛ր է չընդունել փոխակերպված էներգիաների անսահմանությունը:
Երբ մարդու կենտրոնները կարող են փոխակերպվել կենսաստեղծագործ կրակների ամենանուրբ էներգիաների, այդ ժամանակ ամեն կենսական զանցանք կարող է հասնել կամ բարձրագույն լարվածության, կամ կարող է տանել ցածրագույն ոլորտներ: Փոխակերպումը, հողմի պես, դեպի Անսահմանություն է տանում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*109.* 


Փոխակերպումը տիեզերական միաձուլման Մեր սքանչելի հիմնավորումն է: Տիեզերական փոխակերպման այն աստիճանը, երբ մարդ ավարտում է իր երկրային ուղին, Մենք տիեզերական ուրախություն ենք անվանում: Ավարտի երևույթը՝ ամենադժվար նվաճումն է: Բարձրագույն ոլորտների վրա փոխակերպումը շատ ավելի հեշտորեն է կատարվում: Ամենածանրը երկրից կտրվելն է, երբ ցածրագույն աշխարհների շղթայում ամենաբարձրն ես հաստատված; այնքա՜ն ծանր է ավարտի բաժանումը: Բարձրագույն ոլորտներ վերելքն ինքն էլ դժվար է: Այդ պատճառով այդքան դանդաղ և հազվադեպ է ոգին ավարտում իր ճանապարհը:
Բարձրագույն մոլորակներն այդպիսի ձգողականություն չունեն: Նկրտումը շարժիչ է; կենսական բոցավառ միավորումը բարձրագույն ոլորտներ է տանում: Ծա՜նր երկրային ուղին ավարտող ոգու համար:



- - - - - - -



*110.* 


Անսահմանությունն, ինչպես կյանքը, ընդունված է բարձրագույն աշխարհների կողմից, և այդ ժամանակ մտածողությունը տիեզերական հիմքի զանգի կենտրոն է  ներթափանցում: Եթե մարդիկ իմանային, որ աննշանակալի տարիների քանակ են ապրում Հավերժության համեմատ, և եթե այդ էտապը նրանք սահմանափակ տիեզերական ցուցմունք համարեին, այդ դեպքում նրանց առջև կբացվեր տիեզերական բարեշրջման ամբողջ գեղեցկությունը: Սահմանափակություն դրսևորելով իրենց կյանքի հանդեպ, մարդիկ սահմանափակում են իրենց գործունեությունը: Չէ՞ որ մարդկանց կենտրոնները քնած են. և այն ժամանակ միայն, երբ գիտակցությունն արթնանում է, այն ուղղվում է դեպի ըմբռնում, որ բոլոր զգացմունքները կարող են հոգեապրել Տիեզերքին համահունչ: Մարդն ապրում է իր կյանքի փոքրիկ մասնիկով և իր կենտրոնների փոքր քանակով: Սահմանափակելով իր կյանքը, նա սահմանափակում է Տիեզերքը:
Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն նա առաջ ընթանա: Սահմանափակվելով մեկ կյանքի նեղ բնակարանով, մարդն այդպես իրեն բանտարկում է,  և դժվար է նրան դիպչել բարձրագույն աշխարհներին: Մարդկության Եղբայրները շատ են աշխատում հազարամյակնե՛ր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*111.* 


Երևույթների արագացումը կբերի մարդկային խորհրդանիշների առաջընթացի գիտակցմանը: Արտահայտված տիեզերական ընթացքի ամբողջ ծավալի ըմբռնումը վրիպում է մարդկությունից: Ինչի՞ վրա կառուցել կյանքը, երբ հրեղեն խորհրդանիշների սկզբունքն այդքան անընդունելի՛ է կյանքում:
Երբ Մենք խոսում ենք հրի սկզբունքի մասին, նկատի ունենք Տիեզերքի արտահայտված կենսական ուժը: Կյանքի խորհրդանիշը հիմնված է հրեղեն էլեմենտն ընդունելու վրա, և անսահման է այդ սկզբունքը տիեզերական հավելման մեջ: Կազմելով առաջադիմումը հիմնող սկզբունքը, մենք պետք է հասկանանք, թե ինչպես են այդ նուրբ էներգիաներն աճում, երբ գիտակցված են տարածականորեն և Անսահմանության մեջ: 



- - - - - - -



*112.* 


Տարբեր էներգիաների կազմավորումը համապատասխանում է մարդու մտածողությանը: Ամենանուրբ էներգիաները գեղեցկությունը հաստատող ոգու մոտ համապատասխան ձևեր են դրսևորում: Նուրբ էներգիաները դրսևորվում են, արտացոլելով մարմին ծնող էությունը: Տիեզերական օրենքը համապատասխանում է ոգու լարվածությանը և ձգտում է նուրբ էությունների գիտակցմանը: Տիեզերական օրենքն արտացոլում է ձևերի ամբողջ աշխարհի արտահայտումները: Հստակ հասկացումը հաստատում է հստակ ստեղծագործում: 
Վերջին ճանապարհին մոտեցողը, իր մեջ ամբողջ գեղեցիկի համադրությունը կրողը, կստեղծի այն ձևերը, դեպի որոնք նրա ոգին է ձգտում:
Ես հաստատում եմ Գեղեցկությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*113.* 


Մարդկային ոգին Մենք Տիեզերքի երևույթների բարձրագույն ըմբռնման շարքին ենք դասում: Երբ կանչում ենք դեպի Անսահմանություն, դա համապատասխանում է բարձրագույն սկզբունքին: Մտածու՞մ էր արդյոք առաջին մարդն այդպիսի  նվաճման մասին: Բարեշրջման տիեզերական Մագնիսը, ցույց տալով կատարելագործման ուղին, նախատեսված է հավերժական ձգողականության համար: Անարդարացի է անսահմանափակ դրսևորման գիտակցության ոչնչացումը: Ամեն գալիք օրվա հետ ի հայտ է գալիս անսահմանափակ աճին մոտենալու նոր հնարավորություն: Վերջավոր լինելու երևույթի բացակայությունը ամեն ավարտի մեջ սկիզբ մատնանշող նոր հետևանք կտա: Դեպի նոր ոլորտներ տանող դարպասների հաջորդականությունն Անսահմանություն անվանենք: Բարեշրջման ամեն նոր հոսանքի հետ աճում է ոգու ստեղծագործումը: Հիրավի, մարդկային ոգին չգիտի իր գանձարանը; հաստատված նկրտման ներքո նրա արտահայտումը պարուրաձև է: Կիրառում գտեք ամեն տարածական կրակի՛ համար:



- - - - - - -



*114.* 


Պարույրի խորհրդանիշը ներդրված է Մեր ստեղծագործական հզորության մեջ: Աստիճանաբար աճը ստեղծագործությանը թոշնել չի տալիս: Ուրիշ էլ ու՞մ արտահայտել պարուրաձև շարժում, եթե ոչ նրանց, ովքեր միավորվել են բարձրագույն միաձուլման մե՛ջ:
Պարույրի ռիթմն աճում է հարաբերականորեն վերելքին: Ժամանակի հատկությունը, որն այդքան ճնշող է մարդկության համար, ամրապնդվում է, որպես ստեղծագործական պարույրի հոսանքի հզորության շողարձակում: Մարդիկ այդպես  վախենում են  ժամանակից և արտահայտում են իրենց կառույցների փլուզման ըմբռնումը, որովհետև մարդկությունը ոչ ռիթմիկ շարժընթաց է դրսևորել: Պարուրաձև լարման գեղեցկությունը ներդրված է լինելու ամբողջ ստեղծագործման մեջ: Այդ պարույրը Տիեզերքն արտահայտում է ոգուն ընդառաջ: Միաձույլ սրտի ձեռքին Լուսատու Նյութը Գեղեցկության ամենաբարձր ձևեր ի հայտ կբերի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*115.* 


Ցածրի ենթարկվելը բարձրին՝ Տիեզերքի հիմքում է ընկած: Խոսելով նուրբ էներգիաների մասին, պետք է ընդունել տիեզերական օրենքն իր բոլոր պնդումներով: Ցածրի ենթարկվելը բարձրին մաքրման է բերում: Մարդկությունը ցածրին է հպատակեցնում այն, ինչը որ պետք է գլխավորեր: Երբ գլխավորում է բարձրը, ցածրի փոխակերպումը վերածնվում է բարձր կարգի հատկությամբ:
Արքատի համար ոչնչացում գոյություն չունի: Տիեզերական ստեղծագործությունը ծանոթ չէ ոչնչացմանը: Աշխարհի Մայրը ծանոթ չէ ոչնչացմանը: Բայց միայն վերածնումն է ստեղծում այն արժեքավոր շղթան, որն աճում է անսահմանորեն: Անվանելով փոխակերպումը ցածրի ենթարկում բարձրին, Մենք ցանկանում ենք ամրապնդել մարդկության գիտակցությունը դեպի Անսահմանություն առաջխաղացման ընթացքի մեջ:



- - - - - - -



*116.* 


Հեռավոր աշխարհների վրա փոխակերպումը բարձր լարվածության է: Կարելի է հասնել ամենահրեղեն արդյունքների, բոլոր նոր էլեմենտների դրսևորման համար ամենաանհասանելի փոխակերպումների: Միաձուլումների միայն ամենանպատակաուղղված երևույթների դեպքում են հաջողվում բարձրագույն փոխակերպումները: Մարդկությունը հիվանդ է վանողությամբ, և Երկրի ոլորտը խոցված է այդ խեղդող սարսափներով: Երբ մարդկությունը վտարեց ամենասրբազան սկզբունքի հասկացությունը, այդ ժամանակ հաստատվեց վանման արքայությունը: Մոլորակի վրա չկա մի անկյուն առանց վանման երևույթի:
Աշխարհը, որը ստեղծված է միաձուլման սկզբունքի սրտով, արարելու է տիեզերական ձգողականությամբ: Տիեզերական ձգողականությունն ու միաձույլ  սիրտը ստեղծում են Գոյության արտահայտված գեղեցկությունը:
Կենսականորեն անհրաժեշտ է վերցնել օրենքը: Կենսականորեն այն արտահայտվում և տեղի է ունենում  կյանքում: Պատկերացում կարող է տալ Տիեզերական մագնիսականության գեղեցկությունը:

----------

Varzor (15.08.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*117.* 


Ոգեստեղծագործման շղթայում գտնում ենք ամենաճշգրիտ և նուրբ համահնչությունների դրսևորումներ, որոնք արտահայտված են տիեզերական հրի ստեղծագործմամբ: Տիեզերական հուրը միայն այն էությունը չէ, որից մենք մեր մարմիններն ենք կորզում: Հուր ենք անվանում բոլոր նրբագույն, հոգևոր դրսևորումները, որոնք հաստատում են մարդկային լավագույն գործողությունները: Ոգեստեղծագործման հիմքում սխրանքի գեղեցկությունն է ընկած: Մեր Աշխարհի Մայրն աշխարհին այն հավերժական սխրանքն է տվել, որը Տիեզերքի հիմքում է ընկած:
Ինչու՞ է հողն այդպես ծախսում իր գանձերը: Չէ՞ որ սխրանքի սկիզբը բոլոր մաքուր նախաձեռնությունների հիմնաքարն է: Աշխարհի Մոր Սխրանքն արտացոլվում է ոգեստեղծագործման մեջ որպես Տիեզերքի փայլքը: Ընդունենք օրենքը որպես սրբազան, արտահայտված սխրանք: Կյանքի գեղեցկությունն ամփոփված է տիեզերական միավորման մեջ, և կյանքի հիմքը կառուցված է սխրանքի հաստատման վրա: Սխրանքի անձնվիրությունը ոգուն հաղորդակից է դարձնում Գոյության բարձրագույն դրսևորումներին: Դեպի Անսահմանություն ճանապարհին ինքնանվիրաբերման թասը տանող ոգին կարող է լիակատար կյանք ցուցաբերել:  



- - - - - - -



*118.* 


Ստեղծագործական կյանքի հիմքը կարող է հաստատվել հոգեդինամիկայով միայն: Հոգեդինամիկան կարող է հաստատվել տարածական էներգիաների սկիզբների վրա: Արտահայտում է արդյոք ոգին տիեզերական, գիտակից տեսանելիություն կամ ամրապնդում է գիտակցությունը տարածական կլիշեի հետ համահնչությամբ; միաձուլման ուղիով տիեզերական ուժերի երևույթներ արտաբերող սկզբունքը մեկն է: Միայն միաձուլման ճանապարհով են ստեղծվում տարածության մարմինները: Ընդարձակումը չի կարող միևնույն օրենքին չպատկանող էություններ արտադրել: Մարդկային վատառողջության պատճառն այն է, որ նկրտումներն այնքա՜ն անհետևողական են: Տիեզերքը պահանջում է շերտավորումներ, որոնք կարող են աճել, արարելով աստիճան աստիճանի հետևից: Երբ մարդկությունը հասկանա, որ նկրտումը տանում է դեպի աստիճանների գիտակցումը, այդ ժամանակ կարելի կլինի դեպի Անսահմանություն տանող ճանապարհի հովանավորությունն արտահայտել:
Դարերով պետք է լցնել ճեղքերը, որոնք պատռել են երկիրը, և նոր շերտավորումների փոխարեն պետք էր հենակետն ամրապնդել: Շատ ճեղքեր են լցրել Վեհապետները, և շատ են մարդիկ ավերել: Արարման  և ավերման այդ հերթափոխի սկզբունքի մեջ մարդկությունն առաջ է ընթանում դեպի բարեշրջում: Անսահմանության երևույթն առաջընթաց կտա գիտակցությանը, և մարդկությունը կտեղաշարժվի՛:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*119.* 


Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը լարված է լիակատար ներդաշնակությամբ, համահունչ բարձրագույն թրթիռների հետ: Երբ Մենք հանձնարարություն ենք տալիս, Մենք, նախ և առաջ, համաչափում ենք ներդաշնակության լարման աստիճանը: Ներդաշնակության հաջորդաշարքն անսահման է, և անսահման է բարձրագույն միաձուլումը հաստատող ներդաշնակությունը: Եվ տիեզերական սկզբունքով հաստատված միաձուլումը հաստատված է բարձրագույն աշխարհների շղթայում: Սքանչելի՛ է տիեզերական հզորության շրջանը կազմող այդ շղթան:



- - - - - - -



*120.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսն արտացոլվում է գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչի մեջ: Ձգողականությունը հավաքում է Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործության այն մասերը, որոնք, իրենց հերթին, արտացոլում են տիեզերական մագնիսականությունը: Մրրիկը մտերմացում է կոփում այնտեղ, որտեղ հոգեդինամիկան է հաստատված: Իսկ այնտեղ, որտեղ ձգողականությունը թուլացել է, գործում է բաժանումը: Պայթյունի պես, այդ բաժանումները դեսուդեն են նետում մեկ էլէմենտին պատկանող մասերը: Տիեզերական մագնիսականությունը հավաքում է ազգերին, հավաքում է ռասաներին, հավաքում է աշխարհի մասերը, հավաքում է բարեշրջման մասերը, հավաքում է գիտակցության աղեղները, հավաքում է բոլոր ձգողականությունների դրսևորումները: Բոլոր կենսական դրսևորումների հիմքում կարելի է տիեզերական մագնիսականություն գտնել, և նույնիսկ կարմայական օրենքի հետևում տիեզերական մագնիսն է կանգնած: Եվ նույն գոյության ծարավն էլ պայմանավորված է Տիեզերքի Հոգեմագնիսով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*121.* 


Տիեզերքի Մագնիսի հավերժ գրավող ու՛ժը: Հասանելով այդ արտահայտված Ճշմարտության ուժը, ոգին անմիջապես ազատագրվում է տարածության մեջ մոլորված լինելու ծանր մտքից: Կարողանալով հնչել մագնիսին համահունչ, մարդկությունը կամրապնդվի այդ անսահման ձգողականության մեջ:
Այդ չափանիշը կարելի է գիտակցել որպես լավագույն միաձուլող ուժի դրսևորում, որն աճում է վերելքի գեղեցկության ամբողջ փայլքի մեջ: Այդ մեծագույն մագնիսով կարելի է ամրապնդվել Հավերժության աճող գագաթների վրա:



- - - - - - -



*122.* 


Հնուց հաստատվել է, որ կյանքի Սկզբնաղբյուրը Տիեզերական Մագնիսականությունն է: Երբ մարդկությունը դիմում էր արևի աղբյուրին ու լուսատուներին, ինչպես նաև տարերքներին, այդ պաշտամունքներում տիեզերական մագնիսականությունն էր արտահայտված: Հնում մարդը փնտրում էր այն հատկությունը, որն իրեն մոտեցնում էր տիեզերական ստեղծագործմանը: Գտնելով տիեզերական դրսևորումների արտահայտումը, ոգին գիտեր, թե ուր ուղղի իր նկրտումը: 
Ամբողջ աստղագուշակությունը կառուցված է տիեզերական մագնիսականության օրենքների հաստատումների վրա: Կյանքն ու նրա ավարտը հաշվարկվում են այդ նույն տիեզերական մագնիսականությամբ: Համադրությունների որքան զուգակցություն պահվում են մագնիսականության ձգողականությամբ, այնքան հոսում է կյանքը: Այնինչ տիեզերական մագնիսականությունը կարող է համապատասխանել ոգու հոգեդինամիկայով արտահայտված պայմաններին: Իհարկե, Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ռիթմով ընթացող ոգին կարող է լիակատար համաձայնեցվածություն ստեղծել բարեշրջման ձգողականության հետ: Մարդու մահը կարող է արտահայտվել որպես Տիեզերական Մագնիսի սուր ձգողականության դրսևորում: Դժվար է կյանքն ու մահը չկոչել մեկ անվամբ, նույն ձգողականությունն է անսահնանափակ հերթափոխի մեջ, փոխվում են միայն նրանց նշանակետերի համադրությունները: Այնքա՜ն կարելի է տալ ամբողջ Տիեզերքում միաձուլման օրենքի այդ վեհության գիտակցումով: Սկիզբն ու վերջը, հիրավի, հանդիպու՛մ են տարածության մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*123.* 


Երբ տեսնում եմ Մեր սրբազան թրթիռներին համապատասխանող թրթիռներ, ուրախություն եմ արտահայտում: Երբ Տիեզերական Մագնիսականությունն ընթանում է մեզ հետ, այդ ժամանակ համահնչություն ենք դրսևորում: Առնմանման օրենքը հիմնված է Տիեզերական Մագնիսականության հատկության վրա: Երևույթների բարդությունն աճում է, երբ ոգին քնած սկզբունքների վրա հիմնված դիմադրություն կամ հնազանդություն է ցուցաբերում: Երբ ոգին ձգտում է դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսը, այդ ժամանակ համադրությունը կյանքի ամենաբարձրագույն ձևն է տալիս: Միաձուլումն ապրում է ամբողջ Տիեզերքում և արտացոլվում է ամբողջ տարածության մեջ, հանդիսանալով Տիեզերական Գիտակցության այն ամենաբարձր արտահայտությունը: Մարդու հզորությունը Տիեզերական Մագնիսի մեջ է, և մարդու կողմից, չհասկանալու պատճառով այդ հզոր սկզբունքի կորուստն արտահայտում է այն հուժկու անդունդը, որը մարդ չի կարող հաղթահարել առանց նրա հատակն իջնելու և նորից ելնելու: Այդ պատճառով են շատ ժայռաճեղքերը և այդքան շատ են բարձր գիտակցությունից զրկվածները: Եվ այդ պատճառով, երբ կարելի է տոնել տիեզերական միաձուլման վեհությունը, ոլորտների ցնծությունն է արտահայտվում: Հիրավի ցնցվում են ոլորտները բարձրագույն ցնծությա՛մբ:
Ոլորտները հնչում են, և տարածության մեջ սլանում է հանահնչությու՛նը:



- - - - - - -



*124.* 


Ձգողականության սկզբունքը հիմնված է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի վրա: Մասերի կցումն ու մասնատումը ենթարկվում են միևնույն օրենքին և Տիեզերական Մագնիսականության սկզբունքին: Երբ մասնատման հատկությունն սկսում է գերակշռել, այդ ժամանակ մագնիսի ուժն արդեն ձևավորում է նոր համադրություն: Պետությունների քայքայման և միավորման մասին բոլոր կանխագուշակությունները հիմնված են Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հզորացման կամ թուլացման վրա: Տարածական հեռուների ոլորտներն անցնող լուսատուները ձգում կամ վանում ենք իրենց հարազատ էլեմենտներտը: Անսահման ուժ է ընկած Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ամեն համադրության հիմքում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*125.* 


Էլեմենտների դիմադրությունը Տիեզերական Մագնիսին հաստատվում է բարձր ոլորտի վրա, բայց ճանաչման աստիճանը հրապուրում է դեպի մագնիսը: Տիեզերական օրենքին դիմադրելու երևույթն օժանդակում է միայն պայթյուններին և ճեղքումներին: Միայն ընդառաջվելով օրենքով, կարելի է առաջադիմել: Իհարկե, հաստատված են բազմաթիվ դիմադրություններ, որոնք առաջընթացի որակն են հանդիսանում: Դեպի նկրտումների գլխավոր, ուղեցույց գիծն ուղղված բոլոր դիմադրությունները, տանում են դեպի բարձրագույնը: Իսկ դեպի հակառակ կետը տանող դիմադրությունները քայքայում են ստեղծագործությունը: Գոյության նպատակն է՝ տալ ընթացք Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործմանը նպատակահարմար ընթացող դիմադրությանը:
Ռասաների հերթափոխն ու կյանքերի հերթափոխը կարող էին ընթանալ այլ ճանապարհով: Մարդու ծննդյան ժամանակ և ռասաների ծննդյան ժամանակ ստեղծագործական խնդիրների հետ նպատակահարմար դիմադրությունների զուգակցություն է տրվում; և Տիեզերական Մագնիսականությունն ամեն ինչ կանխատեսում է; և դիմադրության արդյունքներն արտացոլվում են մարդկության վրա նոր կեղծ հիմքերի կառույցի ծանր քայքայման երևույթներով: Արարելով Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ համաձայնեցված, մենք հասնում ենք իսկական բարեշրջման սկիզբներին:



- - - - - - -



*126.* 


Մենք նկատել ենք, որ լարվածությունն աճում է ամեն ավարտվող պրոցեսի ժամանակ: Այդպես, երբ ոգին զգում է իր նոր նախասահմանումը, նա կամ պինդ հակվում է հնին, կամ միասնանում է նոր գրկաբաց աշխարհի հետ: Այդպես էլ պետությունները, ուրիշ ձեռքերի տակ անցնելուց առաջ, դիմադրություն են արտահայտում նշանակված Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*127.* 


Երբ դիմադրությունը տիեզերական մագնիսին տեղի է ունենում ժամանակային երևույթի համար նոր զուգակցություններ կուտակելու համար, այդ երևույթն իրականանում է: Տիեզերական Մագնիսը շղթայակցում է այն զուգակցությունները, որոնք ընթանում են ստեղծագործման տարածական անիվի մեջ: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուժը կենտրոնախույս է և դուրս է նետում այն մասնիկները, որոնք չեն համապատասխանում մեկ էլեմենտին հատուկ որակներից ամբողջականություն կազմող մասնիկների միավորման գլխավոր խնդրին: Ոգու դիմադրությունը Տիեզերքի Սկիզբներին այնքա՜ն դաժանորեն է խորտակել իմացության անոթը անիմացության խավարի մեջ: Բոլոր Վեհապետները եկել են հոգևոր դիմադրությունը ցրելու համար և, պայծառացնելով ոգին, Նրանք նմանապես ձգտել են բարձրագույն սանդղակին հասցնել իմացությունը: Այդպես Տիեզերական Մագնիսը կուտակում է անսահմանափակ ստեղծագործման իր Բարձրագույն Գիտակցությունը:



- - - - - - -



*128.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսի սկզբունքի էությունն այնքան բազմազան է, որ ամեն սկզբունք մտնում է նրա ամեն արտահայտված շղթայի մեջ: Բոլոր սկզբունքները հիմնված են ձգողականության վրա և շարժվում են Տիեզերքի Մագնիսի ուժով: Ամբողջ Տիեզերքում կառուցվում է դեպի բարեշրջման երևույթները չտանող սկզբունքներին հակազդելու կյանքը: Տիեզերական Մագնիսականությունը պայքարում է շեղող ուժերի հետ: Եվ եթե մենք հետևենք ռասաների զարգացման պատմական ընթացքին, կհամոզվենք, որ բարեշրջման ուղուց շեղված ռասաները ներգրավվել են սպառվելու ընթացքի մեջ: Իհարկե, կասեն, որ ռասաները ծնվում և մահանում են, բայց իրար հաջորդող ռասաների աստիճաններն այնքան են տարբեր, որ կարելի է ասել՝ հեռացել են ռասաները, մսխվելով, կամ հեռացել են ռասաները՝ կուտակելով: Խոսելով ռասաների մասին, պետք է ուշադրության արժանացնել նաև հարող ենթառասաները: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հարաբերակցությունը նախասահմանվածն ընդունելու կամ դիմադրելու հետ որոշում է ռասայի ընթացքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*129.* 


Աստղագուշակությունը ճշգրտորեն սահմանում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսականությունը՝ երբ կարելի է որոշել իրադարձությունների ընթացքը, երբ կարելի է ճշգրտորեն որոշել, Տիեզերական Մագնիսականությունն ընդունելով որպես առաջատար ուժ: Հաշվարկի են ենթարկվում կյանքի բոլոր դրսևորումները: Կարելի է իմանալ բոլոր իրադարձություններն ու հոգևոր և մոլորակային էությունների բոլոր դրսևորումները: Տիեզերական Մագնիսականությունը հավաքում է տիեզերական ձգողականության բոլոր բարձրագույն մասերը: Ձգողականությանը ձգողականությամբ պատասխանող ոգին Տիեզերական Գիտակցության այն մասնիկը կդառնա, որն իր էությունը հաստատել է որպես Գոյի Հրամա՛ն: Գեղեցկությու՛նն է այդ Հրամանի մեջ և Հրամանը, ազատագրելով ոգին մոլորակից, դեպի բարձրագույն ոլորտներ տանող պայծառացում է տալիս:



- - - - - - -



*130.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսով շարժի դրված ոգին առնչվում է դրսևորված, հաստատված Տիեզերքը կառուցող մեծ գործունեությանը: Դաշնաձայնությունը տանում է դեպի բարձրագույն ներդաշնակացումը: Ոգին, որը ցանկանում է վերացնել կապը Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ,  ստեղծելով իր փոքրիկ աշխարհը, նահանջում է դեպի Անսահմանություն տանող ճանապարհից:
Մարդկային ոգու բոլոր դրսևորումներն արտացոլվում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսականության վրա: Տիեզերական բոլոր դրսևորումները կախված են մեկմեկուց: Բոլոր լուսատուները կախված են փոխադարձ հատկության ձգողականությունից: Հասկացեք, ամեն ինչ կանգուն է մնում Տիեզերքի Մագնիսի շնորհիվ:
Միտքը համապատասխան գործողություն է ձգում դեպի իրեն: Բարի նախաձեռնությունը ձգում է համապատասխան լուծումներ: Եվ դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսականության հոսքը նկրտող ոգուն էլ սպասելիք խրախճա՛նքն է նախատեսված:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*131.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսի կազմության ինքնորոշումը Տիեզերքի հաստատող Կամք է կոչվում: Ինքնորոշման որակն ընկած է ամեն ծնունդ առնող գործողության մեջ: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հոսքի հետ նպատակադրված ստեղծագործումը հաստատում է դեպի բարեշրջումն ուղղված իր կամքը: Այդ պատճառով այդքան տարբեր են դեպի բարեշրջման ընթացքն ուղղված  և մագնիսին հակառակ ընթացող ձգտումները: Ինքնորոշումը տանում է դեպի այնքա՜ն անընդունելի աստիճանների և համաշխարհային խնդիրների այնքա՜ն համակցություններ է դնում Տիեզերական Մագնիսի վրա: Շրջանցելով ոչ պիտանի դիմադրությունները, Տիեզերական Մագնիսը կարող է հավաքել բոլոր անպետք համակցությունները, բայց այնքա՜ն մեծ է մագնիսականության կորուստը:
Բարձրագույն Գիտակցությունն այնքան լարել է մոլորակի ուժերը, բայց ինքնորոշման կազմությունը ոչ միշտ է ներդաշնակվում բարձրագույն ոլորտների ցուցմունքի հետ: Իհարկե, ոլորտների արձանագրություններում Տիեզերական Գիտակցության հաստատումն արտահայտողների այնպիսի քանակություն կա և արձանագրություններում արտահայտված են փոխակերպման այնպիսի հսկայական նվաճումներ, որ Տիեզերքը, հիրավի, մոլորակի սերմն ունի լավագույն էներգիաներում: Դրանով ենք առաջ ընթանում:



- - - - - - -



*132.* 


Ոգու ինքնորոշումը նրա կյանքի ճանապարհի հաստատումն է, և ուժի մեջ է ամփոփված նպատակասլաց առաջընթացը: Լուսատուների հետ առաջ ընթանալու ցանկության արտահայտումը ոգուն ուղի ցույց կտա: Իհարկե, արարքների ցանկությունն ու որակը զուգակցում են ճանապարհի որակը: Եթե մարդիկ հասկանային, թե որքան մեծ է ինքնորոշման ուժը, նկրտում կարտահայտեին դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս:
Երբ հազարամյակների ընթացքում ոգին փնտրում է Լուսատուների գծած իր ուղին, և նրա էությունը ձգտում է ներդաշնակության, ուրեմն Տիեզերական Մագնիսն արձագանքում է, և Տիեզերքն ամենաբարձրագույն համահնչությունն է ստանում: Այդ համահնչություններից ստացվում է տիեզերական ակո՛րդ: Որքան ավելի բարձր է ոլորտը, այնքան ավելի բարձր է ձգողականության ուժը, և այդպես կարելի է գիտակցել Տիեզերական Գիտակցության այդ ուժը: Հզորությունն աճում է ոլորտների հե՛տ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*133.* 


Տիեզերքը պնդում է մարդու գիտակցությանն այն արտահայտված բանաձևը, որը թռչում է տարածության մեջ: Տիեզերքում ամեն ինչ բաղկացած է առաքվող ուժերից և գրավող ուժերից: Եթե հնարավոր լիներ հիմնել շարժման և ձգողության հարաբերականությունը, այդժամ հավասարակշռությունը կարող էր ամենաբարձր մարմիններ առաջարկել: Եթե մարդիկ տեսնեին ճառագայթների բոլոր առաքումները, նրանք կսարսափեին, տեսնելով թե ինչեր չեն ընդունել: Նպատակասլաց ոգին ձգտում է այն առաքումներին: Եվ այնքա՜ն բազմակերպ են էներգիաների առաքված և չընդունված տեսակները: 
Այսպես կոչված նոր էներգիաների ծնունդը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան առաքված և ձգողական ուժերի համակցումն ու կուտակումը: Առաքվածն ու ընդունվածն իրենց հիմքում միավորման միևնույն սկզբունքն ունեն: Եվ անսահման է դրսևորված աստիճանը, տանող անգիտակից ընկալումից դեպի գիտակցված նկրտումն՝ ընդունելու այն Սկիզբները, որոնցով շնչում է Տիեզերքը:



- - - - - - -



*134.* 


Տիեզերական ձգողականությունն այնքա՜ն հստակորեն է ուղղորդում շարժումը դեպի բարեշրջում: Նպատակասլաց մղումն իր հետևից տանում է այն պարույրը, որը պետք է հանդիպական ուժ բերի: Եվ պարույրի այդ մղումը կախված է տարածական հրից: Տիեզերական ձգողականության արտահայտումը, որոնող ուժին ամրապնդելով դրական մագնիսականության հոսանքով, ծնում է նաև բացասական մագնիսականություն; և միասնական սկիզբը կարելի է գտնել ամբողջ Տիեզերքում: Իրենից մի մեծ հավերժական Օրենք ներկայացնող Տիեզերական Մագնիսն աշխարհին անսահմանափակ ստեղծագործման պատկեր է տալիս: Այդպես աշխարհը կարող է հետևել այդ Օրենքին:
Բարեշրջման համաշխարհային շարժմանը կարելի է նայել որպես Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հաստատում: Ստեղծագործումը կարող է առաջընթաց ապրել Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ միասին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*135.* 


Նուրբ էներգիաներն իրենց մասնիկները հավաքում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսով: Նրանք իրար են ձգվում որակի տարբերության հիմքի վրա: Իհարկե, ձգողության պատճառները շատ են, և ամեն նոր զուգակցություն իր պատճառն ունի: Երբ մի նուրբ էներգիայի մասնիկները կցվում են մյուս էներգիային, կարելի է հասկանալ, որ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը միևնույն հատկության մասնիկներ է միավորել:
Բայց լինում է, որ մի էներգիան կուլ է տալիս մյուսին, և ստացված նյութի մեջ անհավասարակշռություն է ստացվում: Կուտակման և կլանման մեջ որքա՜ն ստեղծագործում կարող է դրսևորել հավերժ շարժվող պարույրը:
Տիեզերքի Անիվը հաստատում է կուտակման խտությունը և ամրապնդում է նուրբ էներգիաները: Մարդու գոյատևությունը հոգևոր և նյութական մարմիններում դրսևորում է այն ուժը, որը կենսական սկզբունքի պարույր է կոչվում: Շարունակենք գիծը մինչև անվերջություն, և ոգեգիտակցումը կընկալվի:



- - - - - - -



*136.* 


Ոգեգիտակցում՝ այսպես է կոչվում սկզբունքը, որը մարդուն ցույց է տալիս գիտակցության ուղին: Երբ մարդը բաժանվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուժերից, այդ ժամանակ միայն նա սկսում է ուսուցանել ֆիզիկական գոյատևության հաստատումը: Ոգով չլինելով կապված բարձագույն էներգիաների հետ, մարդը, հիրավի, ավերում է իր լավագույն հնարավորությունները: Միայն ոգին բարձրագույն էներգիաների հետ միավորող մագնիսի գոյության գիտակցաբար ընկալումը կարող է մոտեցնել մարդուն Տիեզերական Մագնիսի օրենքին: Այլ կերպ մոլորակի վրա մարդու կենտրոնացման բանաձևն իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում: Տարածության մարմինների և ոգու հրի միավորումն ընկած է ամենայն գոյի հիմքում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*137.* 


Կարման որոշելու համար ուժը սահմանվում է նույն Տիեզերական Մագնիսով: Տարբեր ուժերի զուգակցությամբ ձեռք բերված կազմությունն այն է, ինչը մենք սահմանում ենք որպես ճակատագիր: Մարդկանց դժվար է հասկանալ, որ տիեզերական զուգակցության կուտակումները որոշակիորեն արտահայտել է ինքը մարդը: Ամենը, ինչ կրում է մարդը, արտահայտելու է նրա կյանքերի բոլոր առանձնահատկությունները: Շատ հաճախ Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուժը լարում է իր հոսանքները նրա համար,  որպեսզի հավաքի այն որոշակի կազմությունը, որը մարդուն ամրապնդում է ստեղծագործելու համար: Այնքան մեծ է ստեղծագործելու ուժը, որ հոսանքների և էներգիաների միագումարվելու դեպքում կարելի է անսպառ էներգիայի բանաձև ստանալ: Իհարկե, պետք է գիտակցաբար ընդունել Տիեզերական Մագնիսականության էությունը: 
Ոգու անսպառ ստեղծագործմանն է բերում Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հրապուրանքի ըմբռնումը:



- - - - - - -



*138.* 


Հրեղեն Յոգի կենտրոնները կարող են համահնչել Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ: Երբ գիտությունը սկսի կենտրոնները զուգակցել Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հոսանքների հետ, այդ ժամանակ մարդկության առջև նոր էջ կբացվի: Չէ՞ որ երևույթներն այնքա՜ն կապված են Տիեզերքի հետ:
Երկրային ոլորտում այդքան դժվար է կրակների փոխակերպումը, քանզի մարդն իր հերքումներով ստեղծել է մի հատուկ ոլորտ, որն ընդգրկել է ամբողջ երկրագունդը: Ասես ասեղներ լինեն այդ հերքումները, և շատ կռիվներ են տալիս աստրալ ոլորտում: Այդ պատճառով այդքան մեծ է բոցավառ Հրեղեն Յոգի սխրանքը: Երբ նրա ամեն կենտրոն համապատասխանում է մարդկության առաջընթացին, այդ ժամանակ կրակները կրողին կարելի է բարեշրջման ծառայող անվանել: Իրեն մոլորակի հետ տարածական հրի միավորմանը նվիրաբերողը հաստատված է, որպես մոլորակը հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ կապող շղթա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*139.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսը հավաքում է արտահայտված, նախանշանակված օբյեկտները, որոնք բարեշրջման շղթայի մեջ մտնող մի ամբողջականություն են կազմում: Դժվար է ասել, թե Տիեզերական Մագնիսի միավորումներից որ մեկն է ուղիղ կամ մասնակիորեն առնչվում բարեշրջման շղթային: Երբ երկրային ոլորտն ընդունում է հոսանքներն ամենափոքր քանակությամբ, մնում է էներգիաների ավելցուկ, որոնք սպասում են, որ կիրառվեն: Ստեղծագործումն անսպառ է, և երբ ուժի մի մասն ընդունված է, իսկ մյուս մասը սավառնում է որպես որոնող ուժ, այդ չօգտագործված ուժը ժամանակին պետք է պարպել:
Իհարկե, հեռավոր աշխարհներում վիճակն այնքան հակադիր է, որ մարդկությունը, գտնելով ամբողջ արտահայտված ուժն ընկալման օրենքի մեջ, կարող է ձգտել դեպի հետագա վերելք: Չէ՞ որ կյանքը հաստատված է միության սկզբունքի վրա, ոգու և նյութի միության, սկիզբների միության, ամբողջ Տիեզերքով հաստատված միության: Միությունը՝ Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հիմքն է, և փլուզման դրսևորումներում միայն կատարելագործման օրենք փնտրեք:
Ըմբռնում ցուցաբերեք գոյատևությունների փոփոխությունների գեղեցկությանը: Ձգտեք դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ միաձուլում:



- - - - - - -



* 140.* 


Եթե ասեինք մարդկանց, որ ամեն հեռացող մարմին իր մեջ կրում է հաջորդը, Մեզ տարօրինակ գիտնականների տեղ կդնեին: Այնինչ, անընդմեջության երևույթն այնքա՜ն սքանչելի է: Երբ հյուլեն բաժանվում է, այդ ժամանակ ոգու սերմի կենտրոնը միանում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսին: Ոչ թե թափառող մասնիկներ, այլ գիտակից ուժեր: Եվ երբ ոգու սերմի ուժը հավաքում է մեկ հյուլեի ուժ, այդ ժամանակ կարող է տիեզերական միաձուլում տեղի ունենալ: Ուժն այնքան սքանչելի է, և  այնքա՜ն սքանչելի է մասնիկների ուժի արտահայտումը: Մարդկանց թվում է, թե օրենքն անհնարին բարդ է, բայց Արքատն ասում է՝ սքանչելի է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի օրենքը: Բարձրագույն չափանիշներով հասանում ենք բարձրագույն Գոյատևությա՛ն: Երևույթն այնքան մեծ է, որ ժամանակավոր ներկայությունը մոլորակի վրա չափանիշի միայն թույլ հաստատում է տալիս: Եվ տիեզերական միաձուլումն էլ ամենայն Գոյի սինթեզ է կոչվում:
Ոգով ավելի շատ բան կարելի է կառուցել, քան ձեռքերով: Մտքով կարելի է մի ամբողջ պետություն կառուցել: Մտքով կարելի է կործանել հազարամյակներով ստեղծվածը: Կարելի է նույնքան ամրապնդվել երկրի կեղևի վրա, որքան հեռավոր աշխարհներում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*141.*


 Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը հավաքում է այն մեծությունները, որոնք կարող են հաստատվել որպես բարձրագույն էության ուժ: Իհարկե, բարձրագույն ուժի էությունն արտահայտվում է ամեն լարված պարուրաձև շարժման և ամեն արտահայտված, ներդաշնակված համադրության մեջ: Տիեզերական մագնիսը կարող է հավաքել միևնույն տարերքին պատկանող էլեմենտների հատկությունները: Որոշակիորեն լիովին համագործակցում է մագնիսը տարերքների հետ, ճշգրտություն դրսևորելով էներգիաները հավաքելու գործում: Երբ տեսնում եք գեղեցկությանը չհամապատասխանող արտահայտված կյանքի կազմավորումներ, ուրեմն վերագրեք դրանք Տիեզերական Մագնիսին դիմադրելու երևույթներին: Տիեզերքը սահմանել է մարմնի և նկրտումի միջև հարաբերականությունը, այդ պատճառով կարելի է ասել, որ անցնող ժամանակը և մագնիսի նկրտումը նոր մարմիններ կբերեն:
Մարդն ամենից շատ անհասկացողություն է դրսևորում իր արտահայտման խնդիրների վերաբերյալ և, համարելով իրեն անպատասխանատու, ծնում է մարմիններ, որոնք համապատասխանում են դիմադրող գիտակցությանը:



- - - - - - -



*142.* 


Խոսելով համապատասխանող մարմինների մասին, կարող ենք մատնանշել այն դրսևորումները, որոնք միայն մասնակիորեն են հաստատում գիտակից արտահայտումը: Այդ մարմիններն արարվում են որպես մասեր, և միայն անձամբ ուղղորդող գիտակցությունն է նրանք հասցնում ցանկալի ձևի: Այն ժամանակ երբ, ինչպես և ամբողջ Տիեզերքում, միայն մագնիսի ուղարկած ուժերի մասնակի ընդունման դեպքում, ստացվում է աններդաշնակության համադրություն: Երբ ոգին հազարամյակներով կարող է ընկալել Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուժերը, այդ ժամանակ նա ինքը բարձրագույն ներդաշնակությունն է: 
Օրինական է գեղեցկությամբ ընթացող ոգու ուժը, և ուժերը նահանջում են գիտակցաբար արտահայտված մագնիսի ստեղծագործման առջև: Ոգին միաձուլվում է Տիեզերքի Մագնիսի հետ, հաստատվելով որպես  բարեշրջման ուղղությանը հատուկ մագնիսի ուժ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*143.* 


Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հասկանալ հավերժ շարժվող կենսական ընթացքի երևույթը, երբ բոլոր էներգիաները միայն փոխակերպվում են: Բայց Տիեզերքում անդորր չի լինում: Ամեն ինչ հագեցված է անընդմեջ հոսանքներով: Ալիքաձև շարժվում են էներգիաները, և հառնում են նոր էներգիաներով; այն ուժերը, որոնք տեսանելիորեն ոչնչացվում են, երբ նոր հոսանքները դուրս են մղում հին կուտակումները; այդժամ տեղի է ունենում, հիրավի, էներգիաների մեծ փոխանակություն:
Ճիշտ է մահը կենսարար փոխանակություն անվանել: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է կազմակերպել ամենադժվար ժամը: Գիտակցելով էներգիաների փոխանակությունը: Մեծ է փոխանակության օրենքը, և մարդուց է կախված, թե ուր կուղղի իր ճակատագիրը: Տիեզերական Հրամանն ամեն մեկին առաջընթացի իր աստիճանն է նշանակում; իսկ ինքը ոգին նախորոշում է հերքել կամ ընդունել, բայց նյութերի հավերժական փոխանակության մեջ էներգիաներն էլ վերջ չունեն: 



- - - - - - -



*144.* 


Էներգիաների փոխանակության մեջ է ամփոփված Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ամենասքանչելի ուժը: Փոխանակությունն արտահայտված է Տիեզերքի՝ դեպի կատարելագործումը նկրտմամբ: Ոգու փոխանակությունը ոգու հետ պատկերանում է որպես ամենանուրբ էներգիաների միահյուսում: Նուրբ էնեգիաների միահյուսումը հաստատվում է որպես Տիեզերական Մագնիսին առաջնորդիղ գիծ: Ամեն մեծության վրա դրված է Բացարձակ Գիտակցության հաստատող Ձեռքը: Եվ այդ Ձեռքը հավաքում է այն տարերային ուժը, որն անհրաժեշտ է Տիեզերքին: Այդ պատճառով է հուրն այդպես միաձուլվում տարածության հոսանքների հետ: Այդ պատճառով է, որ Տիեզերքի Գիտակցության հետ միաձուլվող ոգին կարող է այդպես արտահայտել այն տարերքը, որը, միավորելով Տիեզերքի սերմի ամբողջ պարունակությունը, կարող է Տիեզերքի ղեկավարող ուժը դառնալ: Ամենը, ինչ միավորվում է գիտակցաբար, կարող է ղեկավարել Տիեզերքի ուժին: Միևնույն օրենքը ստեղծագործման հաստատումը ղեկավարում է նաև հեռավոր աշխարհների վրա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*145.* 


Ամբողջ տիեզերական կյանքը ներթափանցված է նուրբ էներգիաներով: Նկրտող ստեղծագործումը հավերժական թրթիռների մեջ Գոյության ձևեր է ստեղծում: Տիեզերքն այնպե՜ս ասեղնագործված է գանձերով: Այդպես դրսևորվում է Տիեզերքը, ինչը դիպչում է յուրաքանչյուր նկրտող ոգու: Նուրբ էներգիաները նուրբ ըմբռնում են պահանջում, որի դեպքում ամրապնդվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ թրթռալու երևույթը: Արարելով, ոգին միանում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսին: Տարածական հրի շերտերն ամրապնդում են երկրային ոլորտների շերտերը: Բայց պետք է վերահասու լինել, թե ինչպես են տարանջատվում հաստատումն ընկալվածի հետ: Երբ ճշմարտությունն ընթանում է Վեհապետների ծրագրի հետ միասին, այդ ժամանակ հաշվի առեք ամեն մի տիեզերական թրթիռ: Իսկ երբ ճշմարտությունը հաստատվում է որպես մարդկային անգիտություն, այդ ժամանակ էներգիա ստանալը հանգում է միայն հակառակ երևույթի: 
Տիեզերական էլեմենտներ հավաքելը սովորաբար տեղի է ունենում ամենաանհատական գիտակցության ներքո: Սրատես լարվածությունը, անսահման նպատակասլացությունը Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծման գրավականն են: Եվ ամբողջ Տիեզերքի հիմքում փնտրեք Սի՛րտը:



- - - - - - -



*146.* 


Երբ սիրտը պահանջում է բարձր ձևերի արարում, այդ ժամանակ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը ներգրավում է բոլոր հնարավորությունները: Չէ՞ որ ամենահզոր մագնիսը՝ սի՛րտն է: Այդ պատճառով այդպես մարդիկ զրկվեցին Արքատի ամենաբարձր հասկացությունից: Եթե սկզբունքը չոգեշնչի ստեղծագործումն ու սիրտը, ուրեմն հասկացությունն այնքան խեղված է դառնում, որ ոչ թե կյանքի շինարարություն է ստացվում, այլ ոչնչության մտածողություն:
Մարդը պետք է սովորի անձնվիրության սկզբունքին: Արքատը, որպես բոց, կրում է սրտի մեջ կյանքի բոլոր կրակները: Արքատը պնդում է, որ տարածությունն այնքա՜ն լիքն է, այնքա՜ն կանչող է, այնքա՜ն սքանչելի է:
Իհարկե, Մենք չենք կարող ասել մարդկությանը, թե Արքատի վերելքը որքան է հիանալի: Բարձրագունը՝ միայն բարձրագույնին: Եվ, ինչպես ճառագայթ, Իմ առջև կանգնած է Գոյության Խորհուրդը: Այն ճառագայթը, որը միավորում է հազարամյակների ուղին: Այն ճառագայթը, որը հազարամյակները մեկ ակնթարթի է փոխակերպում նոր ճանապարհի առջև: Այն ճառագայթը, որը երկրային հանելուկները բարձրագույն օրենքներ է դարձնում: Այն ճառագայթը, որը երկրի բեռը փոխակերպում է Տիեզերքի գեղեցկության փայլքի՝ այո՛, այո՛, այո՛...
Մոլորակի վրա շատ բան անլուծելի է թվում: Երբ անլուծելիությունը ի հայտ է գալիս մոլորակը լքող ոգուն, այդ երևույթը Տիեզերքում հաստատվում է որպես գիտակից գործողություն: Այո, շա՜տ գաղտնիքներ կան Տիեզերքում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*147.* 


Անխախտ է Տիեզերքի արտահայտած օրենքը: Ստեղծագործելու ժամանակ հաստատվում է բոլոր էներգիաների փոխանակությունը: Բնությանը և մարդու ոգուն կարելի է տալ դեպի ստեղծագործում նկրտող միևնույն էջը: Ստեղծագործման ուժը չի կարող տարածականորեն զարգանալ առանց գիտակցության դրսևորման: Եվ դիմադրության հաղթահարումն այդ գիտակցությունն ընդունում է որպես առաջընթաց ուժ: Տիեզերական Մագնիսը կարող է ձգել այն, ինչը նման է ստեղծագործական հրի գիտակցությանը: Չէ՞ որ Տիեզերական Մագնիսն արարում է որպես աշխատող արարի՛չ: Եվ մարդը նույն կերպ պետք է ծառայի Տիեզերքին: Մարդը գիտի, թե ինչպիսի ձգտում է կրում կյանքն իր հոսանքի մեջ, իր անսահման Մտքի մեջ:
Տիեզերական Մագնիսը չխախտող շինարարությունը կարող է սկսել նոր մարմինների հաստատումը: Պատահականությունն այն հիմքը չէ, որն ազդում է մագնիսի միջոցով, միայն Մտքի թափն է տանում իր հետևից կյանք արտահայտող շինարարությանը: Նուրբ էներգիաներ հավաքող ուժերն ամբողջ տարածության մեջ վառվող կրակներ են բերում:



- - - - - - -



*148.* 


Պատահականությունը չի կարող ղեկավարել մարդկության առաջընթացը: Մարդկությունն իրեն հաշիվ չի տալիս այն օրենքի մեջ, որը տիեզերական կյանքն է կառուցում: Հինավուրց ուսմունքը, որն աճյունը համարում էր հողատուր, նշում էր մարդու ազգակցությունը տարերքների հետ: Մեծ Ուսմունքը գիտեր, որ էլեմենտների մասնատումը բերում է վերջնական միավորման: 
Տիեզերական Մագնիսը կառուցում է հազարամյակներ շարունակ, և որքան ավելի մաքուր է նյութի արտահայտումը, այնքան ավելի բարձր է նոր նշանակման դրսևորումը: Հրեղեն Յոգը ոգով արարում է այն վերամբարձ հոգևոր աստիճանը, որը սահմանել է Տիեզերքի Միտքը:
Երբ ոգին կարողանում է համագործակցել բարձրագույն էներգիաների հետ, Մենք ասում ենք՝ ընդունվել է տիեզերական մագնիսի կյանքը: Երբ հրի ստեղծագործ էներգիան մնում է չընդունված, Մենք ասում ենք՝ կյանքը մերժվել է: Հիրավի, կյանքը մերժվել է; և Մենք, Արքատները, այդքան բարձր ենք գնահատում այդ ներքին հրի դրսևորումը, որը կարող է ամեն ինչ պարփակել: Հրի Մեր դրսևորմամբ կարելի է ստեղծագործման ցանկացած կրակ վառել: Շատ մեծ օրենքներ կան Տիեզերքում, բարդ, բայց սքանչելի շղթա: Բարդությունն ու առաջխաղացումը համատեղ են ընթանում: Միայն հավերժական լարման մեջ կարելի է հասնել նախանշված աստիճաններին, և ցավն ուրախություն կբերի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*149.* 


Ու՞ր, ուրեմն նկրտի մարդը: Ու՞ր ուղղի կուտակած ուժերը: Ու՞ր է հասցնելու կատարելագործումը: Մի՞թե թույլատրելի է, որ հզորագույն գոյատևման արտահայտումն այդպես անհետանա:  Չէ՞ որ ոգին պետք է ընդունի, որ իր նպատակներով ապրում է ոչ թե մեկ կյանքի շրջանակի համար, այլ Անսահմանության մեջ դրսևորված բոլորաշրջանի: Չափազասնց մեծ է պայքարի արտահայտումը մեկ կյանքի համար: Չափազանց մեծ է մարդու հնարավորությունների դրսևորումը մոտաժամկետ, գոյական կյանքի համար:
Սկիզբն ու վերջը միահյուսվում են, ծառայելով մարդուն որպես հենակետ: Երբ ոգին ազատագրվում է կյանքից, այդ ժամանակ նա ընդունում է կյանքի ամբողջ էությունը: Ձգտեք գտնել ըմբռնում, որ ավարտը՝ սկիզբն է, այդպե՛ս է կազմավորվում Անսահմանությունը:



- - - - - - -



*150.* 


Երբ ասում եմ՝ վերջի դրսևորումը՝ սկիզբն է, նկատի ունեմ գոյատևության տիեզերական խորհրդանիշը: Երբ ասում եմ, որ ցավն ընկած է ուրախության հիմքում, ցանկանում եմ ցույց տալ Արքատի կյանքի մի էջ: Արքատի կյանքի այդ էջը ոչ ոք չգիտի: Արքատին անվանում են իմաստուն, Արքատին անվանում են տառապյալ, Արքատին անվանում են ողորմած և կարեկցող, Մենք շատ մակդիրներ ենք կրում: Բայց մարդիկ չեն կարող պատկերացնել, որ Արքատին շնորհված է նոր բարձրագույն աստիճանը հիմնելու հրեղեն նկրտումը: Չէ՞ որ Նրա պսակն ընթանում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսին ո՛չ հակառակ: Որքան ավելի բարձր, այնքան ավելի հզո՛ր:



- - - - - - -



*151.* 


Տիեզերական հիմքերից խույս տալը բերում է այն արտահայտված արդյունքին, որը ցուցաբերում է մարդկությունը: Իհարկե, չի կարելի ընթանալ ընդդեմ Անսահմանության Սկիզբների: Նպատակաուղղված հոսանքն իր ռիթմի մեջ հաստատում է կատարելագործումը, և Տիեզերքը մարդուն զինել է անհրաժեշտ ուժով ուժերին հաղթելու համար: Չէ՞ որ նկրտումը ամենայն Գոյի շարժիչն է: Եվ մուրճը, որ տրված է ստեղծագործական հայտնությունների համար, և Վեհապետների խոսքերը, որ տրված են ոգեստեղծագործման համար, և Սկիզբների ամրապնդումը, այդ բոլորը մարդկությունն այլանդակ ծաղրուծանակ է դարձրել:
Իհարկե, կասեն, որ հազարամյակներ շարունակ մարդկությունը ծանր պայքարում է: Մենք գիտենք, բայց ոչնչացման երևույթները խլում են բոլոր նկրտումները: Անսահմանափակ շարժման մեջ է ամփոփված կյանքի ռիթմերի իսկական արտացոլումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*152.* 


Երբ հեռավոր աշխարհները փռվում են մարդկային գիտակցության առջև, ի հայտ են գալիս տարածքների նոր հասկացություններ: Երբ նույնիսկ մոլորակի վրա կարելի է նկատել լավագույն  էներգիաներով ստեղծված մարմիններ, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս գիտակցությունը կարող է մարմինների հղկում չցուցաբերել: Ճանապարհվելով դեպի Անսահմանություն, կատարելագործումը շարունակվում է: Կատարելագործման ռիթմն այնքա՜ն նկրտված է դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ռիթմը: Չէ՞ որ ոչ թե արտաքին ձգտում է դա, այլ զարգացում հոգեկյանքի ճանապարհո՛վ:
Մենք գիտենք դեպքեր, երբ ստեղծագործումը տեսանելիորեն չի դրսևորվել, բայց ոգին սավառնել է արարելով: Ընթանալով դեպի հոգեկյանքի ստեղծագործումը, ոգին կարող է մի ամբողջ համաշխարհային բարեշրջում արարել: Իհարկե, բարձրագույն դրսևորումների ոգին այդպես է թափանցում ոլորտներ: Բայց Տիեզերքի Մագնիսի հետ չներդաշնակված ոգին միայն հակառակ երևույթ կարող է ստեղծել: Բարձրագույն ոլորտների ուժերը հատկանշական են ոգու մեջ տարածական հուրն ամրապնդողին:



- - - - - - -



*153.* 


Գործող ուժն իրեն է ենթարկում այլ ուժերը կամ գործունեության շիթ է զարգացնում այն էլեմենտների մեջ,  որոնք պետք է նոր էներգիա դրսևորեն: Ենթարկվելն ու զարգացումն այնքա՜ն բարդ են իրենց համակցություններում: 
Ստեղծագործական մագնիսի երևույթը հավաքում է տարերքների այն ուժը, որն իր մեջ ավելի շատ համանման էներգիաներ է պարունակում: Աշխարհը տատանվում է ներբեռնման և կուտակման հավերժական ռիթմի մեջ: Երբ մարդկությունն ընդունի հավերժությունից եկող ռիթմը, այդ ժամանակ նա կթեթևացնի տարածական հրի հոսքը: Չափի՛ց դուրս օտար և չընդունված է Տիեզերական Մագնիսը: Երբ գիտակցությունը խորանա այն ուժի մեջ, որը կարող է գործադրել ստեղծագործաբար, այդ ժամանակ կարող է դրսևորվել Տիեզերական Մագնիսի համաշխարհային ստեղծագործումը նրա գործընկեր մարդու հետ: Այդպես են կազմավորվում նոր մարմինները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*154.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսի գործունեությունը կիրառվում է որոշակի կազմավորման հանդեպ:  Ոչ միայն ստեղծագործում ձգողության հասարակ սկզբունքի միջնորդությամբ, այլ ստեղծագործման հիմքում ընկած է նույնականության սկզբունքը, որն, իր նրբության հետ մեկտեղ, կառավարվում է Բարձրագույն Գիտակցությամբ: Չէ՞ որ մագնիսի սկզբունքի ուժերի ներդաշնակացումն արտահայտվում է բոլոր դրսևորումներում և ամենաառաջադիմող մարմինների մեջ: Ոգին աղոտ կերպով կարող է հասկանալ տիեզերական միավորման գեղեցկությունը: Մեծագույն Գաղտնությունը կարող է ընկալվել մեծագույն ոգեըմբռնմամբ: Ճշմարտությունը հաստատված է այն ժամանակներից, ինչ գիտակցությունը կարողացավ առնչվել Բարձրագույն Սկզբին, ազատորեն ընդարձակելով իր խնդիրները: Սքանչելի՛ են մեկ ոգու սերմից բխող թելերը: Այն թելերը, որոնք հյուսում են գանձը, որը Վեհապետների Հրամանով տանելու է դեպ Իրե՛նց: 
Այդպես է կոփվում կյանքի հաստատումը:



- - - - - - -



*155.* 


Զարգացման տարբեր աստիճանների վրա մարդկությունն իմացել է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուժի մասին: Բոլոր տիեզերական ուժերի և մարդու միջև փոխհարաբերությունը ճանաչվել է ամենահինավուրց դրսևորումներով: Մարդը՝ տիեզերական էներգիայի մասն է, տարերքների մասը, բանականության մասը, բարձրագույն նյութի գիտակցության մասը: Այդ պատճառով, երբ ուժը տրվում է գործող կերպարի, որը ծագում է տիեզերական սերմից, այդ ժամանակ Տիեզերքը սպասում է վերածման, որը պետք է ոգին փոխակերպման հասցնի: Իհարկե, Ես ընդունում են տարածական հուրը, որպես ամենաբարձրագույն փոխակերպիչ տարերք:
Մարդկությունը պետք է հասկանա, որ գոյատևությունների հերթափոխը ոչ միայն մարմինների փոխարինում է: Չէ՞ որ փոխակերպումն իր հետևից ավարտուն պատկեր չի բերում: Եվ երբ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը կանչում է փոխվելու, դա նշանակում է, որ փոխակերպումը նոր աստիճան է արարում: Ե՞րբ մարդկությունը կսովորի հասկանալ, որ Ճշմարտությունն առնչում է իրեն դեպի սքանչելի սկզբունքի հաստատումը տանող Մագնիսին: Սկիզբների երկրային գոյատևման օրենքը գոյություն ունի՛: 
Դրսևորելով հաստատման և պարուրաձև փոխակերպման սերմը, ճանապարհի գագաթնակետ է հանդիսանում  հոգեկյանքի ստեղծագործման հաստատումը: Անսահմանափակ նկրտման մեջ փնտրեք այդ կետը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*156.* 


Ճշմարտություն է մարդկության հանդեպ սիրո մասին ասվածը: Մի՞թե կարելի է սիրել այգին և արհամարհել ծաղիկները: Մի՞թե կարելի է խոնարհվել սքանչելի ուժի առջև և հարգանք չցուցաբերել սիրոն: Ես վստահեցնում եմ, որ այդ ուժը, որը զարդարում է Մեր Տիեզերքը, հաստատվում է այնպես, ինչպես Աշխարհի Մեր Մայրը՝ Կանացի Սկի՛զբն է: Իհարկե, կարելի է այնքա՜ն օրինակներ բերել, որոնք նշում են կնոջ ստեղծագործական նախասահմանումը: Կանացի ստեղծագործման երևույթը հերքողները կարող են գիտենալ, որ կինը կամավոր կերպով է նվիրաբերում: Իրավատեր լինել չի նշանակում իրավահաստատող լինել: Այդ պատճառով կնոջ ուղին կամավոր նվիրատվություն է անվանված: Իհարկե, տիեզերականորեն ամեն ինչ միահյուսվում է, բայց մարդկությունը խախտում է Բարձրագույն Մտքի օրենքները: Հետևաբար Կանացի Սկիզբն այնքա՜ն սքանչելի է: Հետևաբար Գոյության Գագաթնակետը չի կարող լինել առանց Կանացի Սկզբի: Որքա՜ն են մարդիկ այլանդակել բոլոր տիեզերական մեծ օրենքները: Որքա՜ն են մարդիկ հեռացել Ճշմարտությունից:
Մենք կամավոր նվիրատվող ենք անվանում նրան, ով իր մեջ լեցուն "թասն" է կրում:

*157.* 


Կենսական սկզբունքի էությունն այնքան բարդ է, որ մարդկությունը պետք է մտորի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի օրենքի վրա: Չէ՞ որ բարդությունն այնքան մեծ է, որ էության պատկերացումը շատ մոտ է դիպչում հենց Գոյության իմաստի հաստատմանը: Երբ գիտակից հարաբերականություն հաստատենք տարբերակելու ուժի և մագնիսով հավաքելու միջև, այդ ժամանակ կարող ենք հաստատել այն կապը, որի վրա կանգնած է Տիեզերքը: Պետք է հասկանալ, որ յուրաքանչյուր աններդաշնակություն տարածության մեջ կործանման շղթա է հյուսում: Ամեն պայթյունի երևույթ ցնցում է տարածությունը, և այն հնարավորությունները, որոնք հաճախ հավաքված են ոգու շուրջ, պայթյունի ալիքով նորից հեռու են տարվում: Նույնքան հակադիր է ներդաշնակության ազդեցությունը: Ինչպես մագնիսական ալիքն է հավաքում տարբեր հոսանքներ, այնպես էլ ներդաշնակված ոգին տիրապետում է ուժի միավորելու այն շիթերը, որոնք դեպի Գոյության հավերժական ուժն են տանում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*158.* 


Ձգտումը դեպի ջախջախումը Տիեզերքի առաջադրանքը չէ: Ընդունված է մարդուն համարել որպես Տիեզերքի դրսևորած ջախջախումներից տառապյալի: Ընդունված է տարերքներն ու արհավիրքները համարել այն պատիժը, ինչից են այդքան դժբախտությունները, բայց նկատի առնենք, որ արհավիրքները միայն կարմայական դրսևորումներ են և անբաժան են Տիեզերքից: Եթե մենք գիտակցենք այդ ուժը, ուրեմն կամրապնդվենք Տիեզերական Մագնիսի գիտակցության մեջ:
Չէ՞ որ ամեն հյուլե, դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս տանող իր շարժման մեջ, վերականգնում է Տիեզերքի ռիթմը: Չէ՞ որ ամեն հյուլե իր ընթացքով ուրիշ շարժումների շղթա է հրահրում: Եթե մարդկությունը հասկանար բոլոր տարածական ուժերը լարող այդ նուրբ զարկերակումը, ուրեմն չէր ամրապնդվի մտածողությունն այն նախասահմանված ուժերի մասին, որոնք ջախջախում և դադարեցնում են մարդու կյանքը: Չէ՞ որ ռիթմի երևույթը Տիեզերքում գիտակից տեղաշարժ է կոչվում: Ուրեմն հերթափոխի գիտակից համատեղելիություն ցուցաբերենք:
Անցնող պայմանների հետ մեկտեղ նոր էներգիաների հոսքը նոր կյանք է արարում: Ուրախություն ցուցաբերենք անսահմանափակ տեղաշարժին: Երբ գործում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսը, հոզորագույնս փոխակերպվում են բարեշրջման համար անհրաժեշտ ուժերը, և ուրեմն ուրախություն ցուցաբերենք տեղաշարժին:



- - - - - - -



*159.* 


Տարածական մարմինների տեղաշարժ՝ այդպես ենք անվանում Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը: Չէ՞ որ ակներևաբար տեսնում ենք, թե ինչպես են տեղաշարժվում հողերն ու ջրերը: Չէ՞ որ տեսնում ենք, թե ինչպես օրինականորեն տեղաշարժվում են  ռասաներն ու բոլոր բարեշրջումները: Ինչպե՛ս ուրեմն չողջունել տեղաշարժը: Այնքա՜ն սքանչելի է ոգու համար երկրային գոյատևության տեղաշարժը դեպի բարձրագույն ոլորտներ: Այն ոլորտները, որոնց մասին հստակորեն խոսում են որպես անհասանելիների, կարող են, հիրավի, հասանելի դառնալ: Տիեզերական տեղաշարժը և մարդկային մագնիսը նախասահմանում են նոր մարմինների լարումը: Տեղաշարժի արվեստն այնքա՜ն միասնացած է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*160.* 


Աշխարհի վերակառուցումը կախված չէ մարդկային ստեղծագործումից, բայց, դրա հետ մեկտեղ, չի կարելի ասել, որ մարդկությունը դուրս է հանված աճող տարածական հզորությունից: Չէ՞ որ կապը մարդու և Տիեզերքի միջև անքակտելի է, հետևաբար գոյը դրսևորվում է այն մարմինների մեջ, որոնք սահմանված են Տիեզերական Մագնիսի կողմից: Բայց գոյը նույնպես բացահայտվում է մարդու կողմից և դառնում է դեպի մագնիս տանող շարժիչը կամ այն կասեցնող խորհրդանիշը:
Այն, ինչը սահմանված է որպես ստեղծագործական դրսևորումներ, կգտնի իր գործունեության ճանապարհը, բայց գործողության արտահայտումը կապված է մարդու կարմայի հետ: Եթե բարձրագույն գիտակցությունը որպես գործողություն սահմանել է տարերային տեղաշարժում, ուրեմն կարելի է ասել, որ անհրաժեշտ է տեղաշարժել: Բայց ամբողջ տեղաշարժի հետ մեկտեղ գոյություն ունի նյութ, որը ստանում է տվյած հանձնարարությունը շինարարության համար: Երբ տարածական հուրը թափանցում է երկրային շերտեր, այդ ժամանակ իսկական համագործակցության գիտակցություն պետք է ունենալ: Չէ՞ որ Տիեզերքն ամբողջական է, իսկ մարդը՝ մասն է նրա լավագույն նկրտման: Հետևաբար, ոչ թե բաժանում, այլ միավորում: Հետևաբար նշանակվածը կարող է հաստատվել կամ ստեղծագործական մագնիսի տարածքում, կամ մարդու կողմից ընդունված մասով կհիմնվի հունը; այդպես փոխադարձաբար նկրտում են մեծ հզորությունները:
Մենք վկա էինք, թե ինչպես մեկ հունի գերակշռությունը խախտում էր հավասարակշռությունը, այդ պատճառով ոչ թե տիրողական հնազանդեցումը, այլ միաձուլու՛մն է ուժը:



- - - - - - -



*161.* 


Միայն փոխադարձ ընթացքը կարող է Տիեզերքի լիակատար երաշխավորությունն ունենալ: Երբ տարածությունը կանչում է սխրանքի, այդ ժամանակ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը մոտեցնում է անհետաձգելին: Հաճախ է լինում, որ կոչը հավաքում է հարազատ, բայց միևնույն ժողովրդին չպատկանող մասերը: Մասնակի դրսևորումն այդ դեպքում մասնակի արտահայտված միավորման հատկություն ունի: Երբ տարածությունը կանչում է դեպի մեծ Խորհուրդ, այդ ժամանակ Գոյը թրթռում է իր բոլոր հոսանքներով: Բայց բարձրագույն դրսևորումն արտահայտվում է այնտեղ, որտեղ մագնիսը հազարամյակներով է հավաքել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*162.* 


Ջախջախման հետաձգումն ապաքինող արդյունքներ չի բերի: Չէ որ այնքա՜ն  ռիթմիկ է ընթանում Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հաջորդականությունը: Վիճակվածի կասեցումը ժամկետների հետաձգում է նշանակում: Իհարկե, Տիեզերական Մագնիսը չի դադարում արարել նաև տեսանելի հանգստության ժամանակ: Այդ պատճառով տեղաշարժն էլ, որը պետք է ի կատար ածվի, չի ուշանում և գործում է, ինչպես Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ռիթմը:
Ժողովուրդների տեղափոխությունն ընթացել է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ազդեցության տակ, և այժմ էլ բոլոր այդ տեղաշարժերն այդ օրենքի տակ են ընթանում: Մեծ օրենքն այնքա՜ն գործող մագնիսներ ունի: Եվ ուր թեքվի ուղեցույց սլաքը, այնտեղ էլ կընթանա նկրտող ոգին: Հավերժական շարժումն ու տեղափոխությունը ճշգրիտ հաստատում են գործող մագնիսական ուժը: Կարելի է ճշգրիտ որոշել, թե ինչ ուղղությամբ և ինչու են տեղի ունեցել տեղափոխությունները: Հոսանքները, որոնք որոշում են ուղղությունը, համաձայնեցվում են սահմանված ապագայի հետ: Հոսանքները, որոնք որոշում են ինքը տեղափոխությունը, համաձայնեցվում են ներկա իրավիճակի հետ:
Պատմականորեն կարելի է ժողովուրդների տեղափոխությունների երևույթի բանալին ստանալ: Պատճառներն այնքան շատ են և այնքան բազմազան են մարդկության առաքելությունները, որ պայմանները կարող են ցույց տալ տեղափոխությունների հզորության աղոտ պատճենը միայն: 
Հոսանքը մտքերի կերտվածք չի ձևավորի, եթե դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հավերժական տեղափոխություն չես նկրտում:



- - - - - - -



*163.* 


Ոգու տեղափոխությունը ենթակա է միևնույն օրենքին: Չէ՞ որ ոգու լարումն ու կամքը նրան նախանշանակված վայրն են բերում: Եվ ընտրությունը կատարվում է ոչ թե պատահականորեն, այլ հաստատված մղումով: Այդպես նյութական ոլորտի վրա ոգին ներգրավվում է մագնիսի այն երևույթով: Լարերը հնչում են և կանչում են միևնույն օրենքին պատկանող մասերը: Գիտակցաբար կատարվող տեղափոխությունը ստեղծագործական մագնիսի ուժ է կոչվում: Եվ տեղափոխության ու նրա ուղղության իմացություն ցուցաբերող ոգին սահմանում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի այդ ուժը: Եվ հազարամյակների ընթացքում ոգին գիտի, որ իրեն կանչողը մագնիսն է, նրա մտածողությունը միայն ոգեգիտակցում է արտահայտում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*164.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսն ուղղորդում է հարաբերականությունն այն մարմինների ուժերի միջև, որոնք հասնում են բարձրագույն աշխարհներին: Հարաբերականությունը ոլորտների միջև ստեղծվում է մագնիսական ձգողականությամբ և նկրտում է ուժերը դեպի ստեղծագործում: Մոլորակային ուժն էլ կարող է հիմնավորված լինել այդ նկրտումների վրա:
Հեռավոր աշխարհների կայծերը վառ հասնում են երկրին, և այնքա՜ն պայծառ են վառվում աշխարհների բռնկումն ուսումնասիրող հնարավորությունները: Տարածական կրակների հետ հաղորդակցությունները լուսաբեր գիտելիքներ կտան: Թե  ինչ կարող է տալ հեռավոր աշխարհների հզորությունը, պատկերացնել անհնա՛ր է: Հոգեկան կյանքն այնտեղ հաստատված է, որպես Տիեզերական Մագնիսի գործողություն: Չէ՞ որ հոգեկյանքի երևույթը ղեկավարում է կյանքի բոլոր դրսևորումները, և ստվերը լույսից բաժանելն անհնար է: Եթե մարդիկ հասկանային այն լուսային ուժը, որը շարժի է դնում յուրաքանչյուր գործողություն, շատ խնայողաբար կվերաբերվեին ստեղծագործական աղբյուրներին:
Նուրբ էներգիաների, որպես մեր դրսևորումների աղբյուրի գիտակցումը մարդկությանը կստիպեր կանխատեսել լույսի հզորությունը և չհաստատվել ստվերի հզորության մեջ:
Երբ ցոլարձակային երևույթների դարաշրջանը պատկերանա մարդկությանն իր ամբողջ հստակությամբ, այդ ժամանակ կսկսվի Լույսի՛ դարաշարջանը:



- - - - - - -



*165.* 


Երբ արտացոլումը հնարավոր է լինում գիտակցաբար ընկալել, այդ ժամանակ ստեղծվում է գիտակից ստեղծագործման հոսանքը: Երբ ուղարկված ճառագայթները Մենք տեսնում ենք արտացոլված  աշակերտի բոլոր դրսևորումների մեջ, այդ ժամանակ Մենք կարող ենք ասել. "Նա արտացոլում է Ճշմարտությունը": Շատ ճառագայթներ արտացոլվում են միայն որպես աղոտ անդրադարձումներ, այդ պատճառով է, որ Մենք այդքան հրճվում ենք, երբ Մեր մտերիմներն ամրապնդում են ինքնաելակետային ճառագայթները: Այդ պատճառով լույսն իր ամբողջ փայլքով Մենք ցուցաբերում ենք նրան, ով հաստատում է Մեր ճառագայթն իր ամբողջ նշանակությամբ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*166.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսի վկայությունն ինքը հաստատում է տեղափոխման երևույթի ուժերի լարվածությունը: Անհրաժեշտ բովանդակության պայմանները կարող են հաստատել անկման աստիճանը: Եվ երբ ձգողությունն ազդում է նախասահմանված ուժերի հնչողության վրա, այդ ժամանակ ձևավորվում է առաջխաղացման պարույրը: Պատահական տեղափոխություններ չեն լինում, և առանց արտահայտված վերադարձի հնարավորության՝ ոչնչացումներ չեն լինում: Բոլոր մակարդակների վրա գոյություն ունի պատշաճ տեղափոխությունների դրոշմը: Իհարկե, լինում են ոլորտների ցնցումներ և վերերկրային հողմերի օղակներ, բայց այդպպիսի ցնցումների պատճառները պայմանավորված են աններդաշնակված նկրտումներով և Տիեզերական Մասգնիսով:
Հենց Մտքի ստեղծագործումն է հավաքում տարբեր էլեմենտներն աններդաշնակված էներգիաների ամբարտակման համար: Տիեզերքն այդ ուժը ստանում է իր բոլոր դրսևորումների համար: Այդպես ռասաները կարող են հավաքվել և միավորվել:



- - - - - - -



*167.* 


Մագնիսական էլեմենտի հոսանքները շատ են լարված: Երբ խտանում են հեռացող տարածական էներգիայի շիթերը, և նոր էներգիան է սկսում մոտենալ, հատկապես այդ ժամանակ է զգացվում տեղաշարժը: Կողմերը հստակորեն դրսևորվում են, և նոր էներգիաների շիթերը լարում են տարածությունը: Նոր էներգիաների մոտեցման պատճառն ազդեցություն է թողնում սրտի զգացումների և բոլոր հրեղեն կենտրոնների վրա: 
Հրեղեն Յոգ՝ այսպես է հնչում բոլոր հոսանքների համար: Արտաքին տեղափոխությունն իր ազդեցությունն է թողնում Հրեղեն Յոգի բոլոր կենտրոնների վրա, չէ՞ որ էությունը մեկն է: Եվ հոսանքները, տեղափոխվելով, շոշափում են բոլոր զգոն էլեմենտները, այդ պատճառով էր, որ հնում բոլոր քրմուհիները հեռանում էին, և մեկուսացնող ծածկոցը թաքցնում էր նրանց: Կրակը էներգիայի փոխակերպված տարբերակն է: Հողը ներծծվում է նոր հոսանքներով: Հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք պատկերել այդ փոխակերպված էներգիան: Երբ մոտ է Գոյատևության Պսա՛կը, Հրեղեն Յոգն այդպես փորձարկում է ստեղծագործական գործողությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*168.* 


Ամեն նկրտում դեպի գործողություն կշռվում է իր լարվածությամբ: Չէ՞ որ լարումը ցույց է տալիս  նկրտման մեջ հիմնադրված կամքի աստիճանը: Նկրտման այլ հատկությունն է նրա ուղղորդվածությունը, տեղաշարժի համար էներգիան պետք է նկրտել Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ միասին: Բարեշրջումը հոսում է միայն մագնիսական ազդեցության մոտիկությամբ: Բարեշրջման հոսքի բարդությունը համապատասխանում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի շարժընթացի բարդությանը: Բարեշրջման բարդությունը նույնպես պայմանավորված է մարդկային նկրտումով: Որքան ավելի հզոր, այնքան ավելի նկրտող: Մարդը չի գիտակցում, որ այդպիսի ոչնչացնող ուժ է հանդիսանում:
Տեղափոխման արվեստի չափն ու դեպի բարեշրջում չհաստատող կողմ ձգտման չափը հավասարակշռվում են: Այդ պատճառով այդպես Տիեզերական Մագնիսը հավաքում է այն մասերը, որոնք նկրտված են դեպի անսահման բարեշրջականացումը:
Մարդը ձգտում է դեպի կցկտուր գոյատևման պայմաններ: Մարդը որպես անհասանելի մի բան է ընդունում այն, դեպի ինչը ձգտում է տարածական գոյատևման համար: Այդ երկու մեծությունները հավերժական պայքարի մեջ են գտնվում: Դրսևորելով բարեշրջման ուղղությունը, այդպես նկրտում ենք դեպի անսահման լարվածություն: 



- - - - - - -



*169.* 


Այնքա՜ն հազվադեպ է մարդկությունն ըմբռնում ցուցաբերում ճշմարիտ նկրտմանը: Որքա՜ն ավելորդ էներգիաների ծախսեր: Որքա՜ն ավելորդ նկրտումներ են շերտավորվում ոլորտներում: Բարեշրջման հետ անհամատեղելի որքա՜ն երևույթներ:
Կարելի է հիշեցնել առակն աղջկա ոգու մասին, ում համար Ուսուցչը գոյատևման պսակն էր: Նրա ուղին կարելի է դեպի արևը նկրտող ճանապարհ անվանել: Յուրաքանչյուր ոգի կարող է նախասահմանել իր համար չընդմիջվող ուղի: Գլխավոր ռիթմն արտահայտվում է Ընդհանուր Բարիքի ցանկության մեջ: Այդպես ոգու շքերթն աննկուն դեպի հաստատուն ավարտ է տանում: 
Մենք այնքա՜ն սրբորեն ենք պաշտպանում ոգուն, որը տիեզերական կրակների նվիրատվական թասն է կրում: Այդպես կոփվում է կապը ոգու և տիեզերական մագնիսի միջև:
Ճշմարիտ են ասել՝ Միքտը ծնում է Միտք: Այդ բանաձևը ոգուն կարող է հասցնել իմացության դարպասներին: Ավելացնեմ՝ Մտքից դեպի Միտք, և Գոյության գեղեցկությունն այդ նվաճման նկրտման մե՛ջ է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*170.* 


Մեկ սկզբունքի մասերի ձգողությունը գործում է մագնիսի միջոցով: Դա է պատճառը, որ այդքան տարբեր են բոլոր հաստատված սկզբունքների բոլոր արտահայտումները տարբեր շերտերի վրա: Մտքի միջուկը զգացվում է ամբողջ տարածական հրի մեջ: Ունենալով միևնույն սկզիբը, տիեզերական մագնիսն իր մեջ ստեղծագործ հրի սկզբունքն է կրում, և Միտքն ամեն ոլորտի համար կիրառելի էություն է ստեղծում: Այդ պատճառով միածինը լցված է ամբողջ Տիեզերքում, և միածնությունը մարդկությանը կարող է տալ դեպի անդրսահմանյան գոյատևման ըմբռնումը տանող բանալին: Այդ ժամանակ միածնությունը կբերի դեպի բարձրագույն սկզբունքների ըմբռնումը: Երբ մարդկությունը ճշտի սկզբունքների բոլոր հասկացությունները, կարելի կլինի անվերջ ամրապնդել միածնության երևույթը: Այդպես են կազմվում էության բոլոր շերտերը: Ոչ թե դավաճանություն Տիեզերական Մագնիսի մեջ հիմնված սկզբունքին, այլ նվիրաբերում ամենանուրբ ձևերի մեջ: Այդ պատճառով Սկիզբները պետք է ամրապնդել որպես առաջատար սկզբունքներ: Ընդունենք Գոյության սկզբունքները որպես Բարձրագույն Մտածողություն, և Տիեզերական Մագնիսը կընդլայնվի որպես Աշխարհի Մոր արտահայտված ուժի հզորություն: Այդ սկզբունքը կարող է բացահայտել Մեր Եղբայրների գոյության իսկական ըմբռնումը, հեռավոր աշխարհների իսկական ըմբռնումը և իսկական ըմբռնումն այն սկզբունքների, որոնք մարդուն սահմանել են լինել արարի՛չ:



- - - - - - -



*171.* 


Միածնությունը նման է միագոյությանը: Միայն այդ ճանապարհով կարելի է հասկանալ Լինելությունը:
Չէ՞ որ աշխարհը ստեղծված է Միասնական Սրտից, և այդ Սիրտը բաբախում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի միասնական զարկերակով: Այդպես ամեն ինչի մեջ միածնություն հաստատող սկզբունքը հաստատում է միասնությունը: Այդպես միավորման սկզբունք է սահմանել ստեղծագործական Բանականությունը: Այդ պատճառով ասում  եմ՝ Գոյության գեղեցկության իմացությունը կարող է բարձրացնել տիեզերական բարեշրջումը: Շատ սքանչելի գաղտնիքներ կան Տիեզերքում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*172.* 


Մարդու զարգացման առաջին աստիճանի վրա ամրապնդվել է տարերքների, որպես ստեղծագործ ուժի հասկացությունը: Ոչ միայն ահեղ երկնքին երկրպագելը, այլ բնածին բնազդն էր այդ ուժն արտահայտում: Մենք նույնպես կարող ենք ընդունել այդ նույն հզորությունը, բայց ղեկավարվելով գիտելիքներով, կարող ենք քաղել բոլոր սկզբունքները: Ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես էլեմենտները սահմանում են  մարդու էությունը, կարող ենք կիրառել նաև նուրբ էներգիաների իմացությունը: Չէ՞ որ էլեմենտների իմացությունը, որպես լուսատուների հետ միասին աշխատեցվող, կարող է որոշել տիեզերական մագնիսի ընթացքը: Չէ՞ որ էլեմենտների և նուրբ էներգիաների գիտությունը բարեշրջման էությունն է հանդիսանում:
Երբ մենք կարողանում ենք կրակով ավերել, ուրեմն անսահման չափով կարող ենք այդ երևույթը կիրառել արարչագործության համար: Հրի աղբյուրը բխում է, ինչպես անվերջանալի շիթ:



- - - - - - -



*173.* 


Տարածական հրի ուղիներն այնպես են հարաբերված բարեշրջման հետ, որ կարելի է ասել՝ կրակը հաստատում է բարեշրջումը: Հրի երևույթը պետք է ուսումնասիրել որպես Տիեզերական Մագնիսի լծակ: Եվ ամեն մարդկային գործողության մեջ տարածական հրի հնարավորություն է ընկած:
Երբ ոգին վառում է իր ջահերը; երբ մարդը վառում է իր կենտրոնները; երբ ռասայական տեղաշարժը և բոլոր էներգիաները շարժվում են տարածական հրի միևնույն կրակով, այդ ժամանակ Հրեղեն Դարաշարջանն է հաստատվում:
Հանգչող գիտակցության պատճառը  Տիեզերական Մագնիսի փոքրացման արտացոլանքն է: Դժվար է տարբերել այդ կապող լծակները, որոնք նկրտումն են շարժում: Իհարկե, չի կարելի բացառել ոգու կամային ալիքները: Մարդկային ամեն որակ և թերություն կարելի է չափել այն հաճախականությամբ, որը գործողության խթանիչ ուժն է: Ճշգրտությունը հատկանշական է, և այդպես կարելի է որոշել բարեշրջման հետ, կամ հոսանքին հակառակ նկրտող շարժման   ուժերը: Այդպես թող ամեն ոգի ինքը սահմանի իր կրակի որակի լարումը: Միայն այդպիսի չափումներով կարելի է դիպչել Անսահմանությանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*174.* 


Բարձրագույն լարվածությունը տիեզերական ստեղծագործման նոր աստիճան է արարում: Այն կյանքերը, որոնք ոգին անց է կացրել փոքր լարվածությամբ, աննշան լույսով են լուսավորում կյանքի ուղին: Մենք տեսել ենք կամքի հողմեր, Մենք գնահատում ենք կամքի լարվածությունը:  Ընդունենք, որպես նվիրատվություն, կրակների "թասը", կյանքի իսկական հաստատված սկզբունքը:
Ամեն կենտրոն ընդունում է իր հուրը, և կրակները կարող են գործել տարածության վրա: Չէ՞ որ կենտրոնների գործունեությունը հոգեարարում է, և ամեն կենտրոն, որպես արարիչ, կարող է թե հալեցնել, և թե կուտակել: Մենք ունենք էական արձանագրություններ, որոնք թողել են Հրեղեն Յոգերը: Եվ Սպիտակ Տարան* էլ, կարելի է հաստատել, թե որքան շատ է արարել: Կան փոխակերպությունների բազմաթիվ արձանագրություններ, այսպես անվանենք Հրեղեն Հոգու վերածող ուժը: Կյանքում այդպես է դրսևորված Տարան: Դեպի բարձրագույն ոլորտ անցման սանդուղքը շողափա՛յլ է:



- - - - - - -



*175.* 


Լարման ստեղծագործումն ու անընդմեջությունը լավագույն մարմինն են կազմավորում: Գոյություն ունի տարբերություն կիրառվող ակտիվության և մարդու միջև: Հրեղեն Յոգի ակտիվության մեջ հուրն անտեսանելի է և անբացատրելի է  միայն տեսանելին ընդունող մարդկային մտքին: Այդպես տարբեր ժամանակներում Տիեզերքի հուրը ունեցել է տարբեր անուններ: Երբ ոգին արտահայտի իր կամքը տիեզերական Գաղտնության հետ միաձուլվելու համար, այդ ժամանակ նա կընկալի տիեզերական էներգիաների ուժերը: Նրա համար պարզ է դառնում անճանաչելի ուժը, և Տիեզերական Մագնիսի լարով նա կարող է զգալ արտահայտված գեղեցկությունը: 
Երբ մարդիկ հաստատամտվեն, որ գլխավոր տիեզերական ուժերն արարում են անտեսանելի, այդ ժամանակ նրանք կձգտեն դեպի մագնիսը զգալը: Այդպես անտեսանելիորեն կրակը կառուցում է տիեզերքը, և հաճախ հետևանքը նույնպես անտեսանելի է: Իհարկե, այդ երևույթը լինում է բարձր հոսանքների ներքո: Եթե մարդիկ խորհեին ճշմարտության վրա, որ իրենց տեսանելի է միայն հետևանքը, իսկ ինքն ընթացքն անտեսանելի է, այդ ժամանակ նրանք կգտնեին Անտեսանելիության ըմբռնումը:
 Հիշենք, որ ամեն ոլորտ ունի իր տեսանելիություններն ու անտեսանելիությունները, Անսահմանության մեջ ամեն ինչ այդպես է  առաջ ընթանում:

- - - - - - -
_* Սպիտակ Տարա_ - բուդդիզմի բարձրագույն կանացի աստվածություններից մեկը: Ելենա Ռերիխին տիբեթյան լամաները Սպիտակ Տարայի մարմնավորումն էին համարում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*176.* 


Մարդկությանն ուսուցանելու համար ամբողջ զուգահեռներ կարելի է տալ մեդիումի ակտիվության և Հրեղեն Յոգի ակտիվության վերաբերյալ: Թե որքան են մոլորվում մարդիկ, երբ մեդիումին բարձրագույն տիեզերական ուժերի ցուցանիշ են համարում, և որքան է Հրեղեն Յոգը հարստացնում մեր գոյությունը, մարդկությունը կիմանա շուտով: Հիրավի, բարձրագույն ոլորտների հուրը ներթափանցե՛լ է ցանկանում: Հրեղեն Հոգու Մոր սխրանքը դնում ենք որպես առաջատար շողափայլ խորհրդանի՛շ:
Լուսակիր կերպարանքների կենսահոսքերը ուրախություն և սնունդ են տալիս ոգուն: Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, այդ կենսահոսքերը կենսական, հրեղեն շիթեր ենք անվանել: Այդ շիթերը ոգու ամենահզոր արարումներն են, և Հրեղեն Յոգի ակտիվությունն այնքա՜ն հրեղեն է: Եվ Հրեղեն Յոգի հրեղեն ոգին պետք է ահեղորեն հալեցնի իր ճանապարհը խոչընդոտող կուտակումները: Հրեղեն Յոգի բոցավառ ոգին արարում է իր ինքնալույսով: Նրա ամեն շարժում հաստատում է նրա ոգու ստեղծագործման անձնվիրությունը: 



- - - - - - -



*177.* 


Ամենաբարձր պրոցեսների անտեսանելիությունը կարող է հիմնել հեռավոր աշխարհների հասկացությունը: Երբ տիեզերական էներգիաները լարված են գործելու համար, այդ ժամանակ համագործակցության պարույրը լարվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ռիթմին համապատասխան: Պարույրի լարվածությունը սովորաբար կարելի է որոշել ըստ ստեղծագործման արդյունքի, իսկ ընթացքի շղթան ինքը մարդու կողմից անչափելի է: Իհարկե, հոգեդինամիկայի տարածքը ենթակա կարող է լինել միայն տարածական հրի չափմանը:
Ամեն հոգեընթացք կարող է լարված և անտեսանելի ստեղծագործում արտահայտել: Էներգիաները տեսանելի կարող են լինել նրանց միայն, ովքեր տիրապետում են ոգու հոգեդինամիկային: Ոգու հոգեդինամիկայի ստեղծագործումը հասանելի է նրան, ով իր ֆիզիկական էներգիաները տիեզերական հրի է փոխակերպել: Երբ ոգին կարողանում է անցնել այդ հրեղեն ուղին, այդ ժամանակ նրան հասանելի են այս անտեսանելի պրոցեսները և նրա առջև բաց է դեպի Ճշմարտություն տանող ճանապարհը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*178.* 


Ճշմարիտ են, Գեղեցկության մեջ սքանչելի է Ճշմարտությունը: Այդ բանաձևի վրա Տիեզերքը բարեշրջումն է հաստատում: Տիեզերքն ուղղորդում է աշխարհին դեպի գեղեցկության տիրապետումը: Այո, հիրավի, Աշխարհի Մայրը տիրապետում է Գեղեցկության մագնիսին: Եվ այնտեղ, որտեղ տարածական հուրը հավաքել է իր ձևերի հաստատման կրակը, ոգու հուրն է դրսևորված: Երբ ընթացքի անտեսանելիությունը բացահայտվում է հրեղեն ոգու առջև, այդ ժամանակ կարելի է ասել՝ հաստատվել է ստեղծագործման փոխակերպումը: Հետևաբար կարելի է ասել, որ ոգու հոգեդինամիկան փոխակերպվում է ինչպես ամենահագեցած կրակը: Երբ կենտրոնները կարող են բոցավառ արտացոլել տիեզերական մագնիսի կամքը, այդ ժամանակ ոգու հոգեդինամիկան բարձագույն ոլորտները միավորում է մոլորակի հետ:



- - - - - - -



*179.* 


Նմանօրինակությունը ստեղծագործման և արարչի միջև դրսևորվում է այնքան հստակորեն, որ նրանց կապող թել չտանել ուղղակի անհնար է: Երբ մարդը դրսևորում էր իր սահմանափակ ոգու ուժը, այդ ժամանակ նրա ստեղծագործման բոլոր պատկերները նրա էությունն էին արտահայտում: Իհարկե, այժմ էությունը նույնպես պատկերավոր է: Բայց հոգևոր աստիճանի վրա մարդու առաջընթացն ասում է, որ առաջընթացի հաստատումը մոտենում է բարձրագույն ոլորտներին, և նկրտումն այնքան հրեղեն է, որ տեսանելիությունից դեպի անտեսանելիություն է տանում: Այդպես նմանօրինակությունը միշտ բարեշրջման ընթացք է նշանակելու, և Տիեզերքը պատասխանում է տիեզերական մագնիսին:



- - - - - - -



*180.* 


Նմանօրինակության նույն սկզբունքը կիրառելի է գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչի վերաբերյալ: Կյանքը ճյուղավորվում է սրտի շառավիղներով, քանզի այդ շառավիղներն այդպես հարաբերվում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսին: Միահյուսման ճանապարհով ընթացող ոգիներն այնքան ներդաշնակ են, որ արտահայտում են այն նմանօրինակությունը, որն ամենաբարձր և ամենամաքուր համահնչություններն է արարում: Ոգիների ստեղծագործումը մոլորակի վրա նշվելու է որպես ներդաշնակվելու երևույթով ատեղծված մի նոր լարային ակորդ: Այն համահնչություններն այն պատճառով են այդքան հիասքանչ, քանզի վերաբերվում են բարձագույն ոլորտների համահնչությանը: 
Երբ կարելի է արտահայտել ոգու ստեղծագործումը, որը դեպի Աշխարհի Մոր Փայլքն է ուղղված, այդ ժամանակ, հիրավի, արտացոլվում է բարձրագույն լարումների աշխարհը: Եվ նմանօրինակությունը բերում է հավերժական նկրտումների դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի դրսևորած ոլորտներ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*181.* 


Տիեզերական ուժերի բաշխումը հիմնավորված է մագնիսի հաստատման վրա: Համակցությունների ազատությունը Սկիզբներով է պայմանավորված: Երբ համակցությունն արտահայտված գերակշռություն է պահանջում նշանակված գործողության համար, այդ ժամանակ, հանուն առավել լավ զուգակցության, ոչնչանում է ոչնչացման օրենքին ենթակա ուժը: 
Իհարկե, մարդիկ այնքան են սովորել հավասարակշռության իրենց շարադրանքին, որ ուժերի բաշխման մասին էլ նույն կերպ են մտածում: Այնինչ տիեզերական ուժերն այդպիսի բաշխման ենթակա չեն՝ հակառակ դեպքում արտահայտված Տիեզերքում փոխադարձ ոչնչացու՛մ կլիներ: Որպես գիտակից գործողություն Տիեզերական Մագնիսը ոչինչ չի կարող ստեղծել փոխոչնչացման համար; և Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումն այնքա՜ն մեծ է, և միշտ գերակշռում է դեպի Անսահմանություն տանող հողմը:



- - - - - - -



*182.* 


Այդ օրենքի մեջ հաստատվում են բոլոր գոյատևությունները: Գոյության Գեղեցկությունը ստեղծագործական մագնիսի առաջատար սկզբունքի մեջ է: Թե որքան է այդ սկզբունքը սքանչելի, նեղ մտածող մարդուն դժվար է հասկանալ: Միայն բարձր ոգին կարող է հասկանալ այդ ուժը: Մագնիսի առաջատար սկզբունքն այդպես միաձուլվում է իր համախմբող ուժի հետ: Այդ պատճառով ստեղծագործումը հաստատվում է արտահայտված սկզբունքի ուժով: Այդ նույն սկզբունքը, հիրավի, մարդուն դեպի բարեշրջում է տանում: Այդ նույն սկզբունքը նշանակված ոգուն տանում է դեպի ավարտի մեծության փայլքը: Ստեղծագործման մագնիսի հետ, հիրավի, առաջ է ընթանում անվանյալ և դրսևորված ոգին: Այդ պատճառով Մենք ասում ենք, որ ամենայն գոյն այդ ժամանակ արտացոլում է բարձրագույն օրենքները:



- - - - - - -



*183.* 


Առաջատար սկզբունքն այնքան ուժեղ է, որ նրան ենթակա են ձգողության օրենքին ոչ ենթակա ուժեր էլ: Տիեզերական իշխանությունը կարելի է սահմանել որպես ստեղծագործ մագնիսի ոգի և հզորություն: Իշխանության հասկացությունը կարելի է կիրառել Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հզորության վերաբերյալ: Եվ  ոչնչացման տերմինը նույնպես ենթարկված է մագնիսի իշխանությանը: Այդպես է կառուցվում Տիեզերքը, և շինարարության հողմն արտահայտված է որպես լուսակիր օրենք: Այդ պատճառով տարրալուծվելիության հասկացությունը պետք է վերանվանել փոխակերպություն: Ստեղծագործ ուժը հաստատվում է  փոխակերպման սկզբունքով, և ամբողջ Տիեզերքում փոխակերպումն առաջնորդող սկիզբն է: Առաջատար հողմը հավաքում է բոլոր տիեզերական կրակները: Առաջատար հողմը կուլ է տալիս ուժերի դիմադրությունը: Առաջատար հողմը բոլոր դրսևորումները նկրտում է նպատակահարմարության: Այդպես է կազմվում ստեղծագործական Անսահմանությու՛նը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*184.*


Տիեզերական լարվածության երևույթը հրահրվում է մոլորակային պայթյունի հոսանքով: Ինչպես տեղաշարժը, այնպես էլ նոր լարումը, արձագանքում են տարածության կրակներին: Նաև կարելի է ասել, որ Հրեղեն Յոգի հուրն արձագանքում է տիեզերական ցնցումներին: Բոլոր համակցությունների հանրագումարը մոլորակին բերում է փոխակերպում, և նոր աշխարհի համար կուտակվում են բարձրագույն էներգիաները: Այպիսով կյանքի շիթն անսահման է, և օրենքներն այդ այնքա՜ն սքանչելի են: Կարելի է, հիրավի, ուրախություն արտահայտել տիեզերական, սրբազան ուժի՛ն:



- - - - - - -



*185.* 


Երբ ոգին կարողանում է հառնալ լավագույն հոսանքների հոսքի ներքո, այդ ժամանակ հասանելի են դառնում բարձրագույն  ոլորտները, որոնք հաստատում են այն ուժը, որը պետք է կյանքին հաղորդակցվելու համար; այն ուժը, որի կուտակումը կառավարում է ոգուն նրա գալստյան ժամկետին: Հեռանալու օրենքը կառավարում է հակառակ ուժին, և մագնիսը կապում է այս երկու բևեռները:
Եթե մարդիկ գիտենային, թե ինչպես է հաստատված մագնիսը և էլեկտրականությամբ հագեցած ժամկետներն ստանալու ուժը, այդ ժամանակ գիտակցությունը շատ կհստականար: Ժամկետը ոգուն կապում է հաստատված նախասահմանման հետ: Չէ՞ որ հեռացած ոգուն ժամկետը ճանապարհի հաստատում է տալիս: Չէ՞ որ տարածությունն ընդարձակության այնպիսի արտահայտություն չէ, որի մեջ ինքը ոգին պետք է ելք փնտրի: Ոգին ընթանում է հաստատված ճանապարհով:  Այդպես են հաստատվում ուրվանշված ճանապարհները:  Կրակի տարերքը նոր ճակատագիր է հաստատում: Շա՜տ գաղտնիքներ կան Տիեզերքում:



- - - - - - -



*186.* 


Պատգամը հյուսվում է հիմա և տիեզերական մագնիսը լարում է իր  հոսանքները: Պատգամված է, որ հեռացող երկրները իրենց նոր հողերն են կառուցում: Հեռացող մեկ էլեմենտի ուժերը փոխարինվում են ուրիշներով: Հեռացող ոգին պատրաստում է նոր մարմին, այդ պատճառով այդքան կարևոր է փոխակերպման ժամկետի հաստատումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*187.* 


Տարածության ուժը համակում է բոլոր արարածներին: Երևույթների միասնությունը զգացվում է ամեն ինչում: Տարածության շղթաներն իրենց մեջ են ամփոփում կյանքի բոլոր արտահայտությունները: Մի արքայության հատկությունը հիմնում է մյուսի հատկությունը, և դա կլինի առաջինի ստվերոտ կողմը միայն: Տարածական լույսի դրսևորումը նախատեսում է էլեմենտների ամբողջ զարգացումը, և կոպտացած նյութն էլ իր աստիճաններն է նախատեսում: Այդ պատճառով ասենք՝ յուրաքանչյուր դրսևորման հատկությունը կախված է մյուսից, և յուրաքանչյուր դրսևորման որակը համապատասխանում է նախադրված նկրտմանը: Չէ՞ որ զարգացումը պետք է մարդկանց ստիպի համակվել պատասխանատվության հասկացմամբ: Մարմինների և նկրտումների հարաբերակցության օրենքն աներկբա է: Համադրությունների ներքո այնքա՜ն կարևոր է օրենքն իմանալը: Մարդկության ստեղծագործումն իր վրա այդ անհամաձայնության դրոշմն է կրում: Երբ խոսում ենք անհամաձայնության մասին, Մենք նկատի ունենք տարբերությունը դեպի բարձրագույն ոլորտներ տանող արտահայտված, նախասահմանված ճանապարհի և այն ճանապարհի միջև, որին հետևում է մարդկությունը: Ճանապարհի խոչընդոտված լինելը  հաստատում է առաջընթացի այսպիսի դանդաղ երևույթը: Անսահման են բարձրագույն ուղիները և իրենց մեջ պարունակում են ստեղծագործական կրակներ:



- - - - - - -



*188.* 


Երբ երկրի կրակները մոլեգնում են, Հրեղեն Յոգի կրակը պատասխանում է: Երբ ոգին պատասխանում է բոլոր տիեզերական դրսևորումներին, այդ ժամանակ  կարելի է ասել, որ տիեզերական միաձուլում է հաստատվել: Իհարկե, թրթիռներն այդպես կարող են ընկալել Հրեղեն Յոգի վառ հոսանքների միջով անցնող հոսքերը:
Այժմ Մենք հավաքում ենք վեցերորդ ռասայի ոգիներին և "Հրեղեն Հոգին" կո՛չ է: Եվ "Ջրաշուշանի" համադրումը հաստատում է նոր ստեղծագործական աստիճանը:



- - - - - - -



*189.* 


Որքա՜ն անհասկանալի է մարդկության համար հետևանքների աշխարհը: Տիեզերքում կամայականություն չկա: Նա, ով հենվում է պատահականության վրա, դրանով առավել քիչ է սահմանակցվում կյանքի էներգիայի շղթային: Կյանքի կոչող էներգիան նկրտման ուղղությանն էլ լուծում է տալիս: Այդ պատճառով կամայական միտքն անորոշ լուծում կբերի: Կամայական միտքը հիմք կտա կործանմանը; կամ էլ նկրտումը քաոսային երևույթին թույլ կտա արտահայտվել ձևի մեջ: Երկրի վրա դրսևորված մարմինների մեջ այնքա՜ն շատ են կամայականության զոհերը: Այնպես, ինչպես գործողությունն է սասանում ոլորտները, նույն այդ կամայականությունը սասանում է հետևանքների աշխարհը: Օրենքն այնքան անխախտելի է, որ կարելի է ասել, որ մտքի նրբության զարգացման ներքո կարելի կլինի գիտակցաբար մարմինը վերափոխել:
Պատկերացնենք աշխարհները, որպես նուրբ սկզբունքների աշխարհներ և իրենց ամբողջ անսահման գեղեցկությամբ:

----------

Varzor (18.09.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*190.* 


Հավաքելով նոր ռասա, մարդկանց մեջ ապրող Հասյալը հաստատվում է, որպես սխրակից: Հիրավի, ամրապնդվում է նոր ռասա հիմնելու ստեղծագործումը: Հաստատված սխրակցի հուրը վառում է ընտրյալների ոգին: Երբ սխրակցի ոգին փոխակերպում է իր կրակները, միաժամանակ նա վառում է նաև մյուսների ջահերը: Ինչպես Տիեզերքում է ամեն ինչ փոխանցվում, արտահայտելով ծիածանի գույները, այնպես էլ սխրակիցն է շաղ տալիս բազմագույն սերմեր: Հիմքի հետ մեկտեղ աճում է կառույցը: Սխրակցի ստեղծագործումը բարձրագույն աշխարհն է մոտեցնում: "Թասի" համադրումը՝ սրտի մագնիսն է: Զգայիմացությունը սխրակցին տալիս է Գեղացկության թասը կրողի խորհրդանիշը:



- - - - - - -



*191.* 


Մարդկության համար աննկատելի տիեզերական կրակների երևույթն իրենից տիեզերական մագնիսի ամենագլխավոր գործողությունն է ներկայացնում: Կյանքի մագնիսի հաստատումը գիտելիք է դարձել մարդկության հետագա առաջընթացների համար: Մագնիսի կապը կյանքի հետ փոխադարձ կապ կտա ամբողջ տիեզերական բոլորաշրջանի հետ:
Մենք մարդկությանը ցածրագույն ոլորտի վիճակից դեպի անսահմանափակ մտքի ոլորտ ենք բարձրացնում: Սահմանափակումը բանտարկում է ոգուն այն փակ շղթայի մեջ, որը ոչնչացնում է լավագույն տիեզերական հոսանքները: Անսահմանափակ մտքի մեջ է ամփոփված ամբողջ տիեզերական գործունեությունը, և Փոխատն արարում է Լուսատու Նյութից: Ուսանելի է գիտենալ, որ ամենահրեղեն պրոցեսը կարելի է հասանելի լինել ոգով, և կրակների փոխակերպումը նկրտում է դեպի հետագա ընթացք: Այդպես նկրտումների դրսևորումների շղթան հաստատում է համատեղ ստեղծագործման անսահմանափակ աշխարհը:

----------

Varzor (19.09.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*192.* 


Անսահմանափակ միտքն իր մեջ ամփոփում է բոլոր մարդկային նվաճումները: Այդպես զարգացումների հաստատված սկզբունքը պետք է կիրառել ամեն ինչի հանդեպ:
Ռասայի կուտակման երևույթը հիմնվում է մագնիսի օրենքով, իսկ նրա հիմքում անսահմանափակ միտքն է ընկած: Եթե մարդու կողմից կրակը դրսևորվեր որպես ոգու գիտակից աշխատանք ապագայի համար, այդ ժամանակ ռասան կմիավորվեր հեշտությամբ, բայց այն պայմանների ներքո, որոնց առկայությամբ  Մենք հավաքում ենք ռասան այսօր, աշխատանքը մե՛ծ է: Հրեղեն Յոգը գիտակցության մեջ պետք է հալեցնի իր հին կուտակումները և մարդկությանն ուղղորդի դեպի նոր գիտակցություն: Չէ՞ որ գալիքի գիտակցությունն այնքան է նկրտված դեպի տիեզերական կրակների հաստատումը, որ պետք է ընտրել ամենապատանիներից, դրսևորելով նոր սերունդ:
Շա՛տ ենք արթնացնում գիտակցությունը, մո՛տ է ժամը: Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛:



- - - - - - -



*193.* 


Մարդու գոյատևության անկախությունն անհնար բան է: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի էությունն այնքան է կապում տիեզերական երևույթներն իրար, որ անկախ գոյատևություն պատկերացնել ուղղակի անհնար է: Միայն տիեզերական մագնիսն ինքը կարող է մեկ գոյատևությունը միացնել դրսևորումների շղթային:
Այնքան բարդ է բոլոր էլեմենտների զուգակցությունը, որ մարդն անկարող է նկատել կյանքի բոլոր արտահայտումները: Տիեզերքը հրի մեջ է, և մոլեգնում է տարածական հուրը: Հեշտ է հետևել, թե ինչպես շղթայի մի օղակ իր հետևից բերում է մյուսը: Թե ինչպես մի պալար հաստատում է մյուսը: Ինչպես մի կյանք կանխատեսում է մյուսը: Բայց մարդուն հեշտ չէ ընդունել ճշմարտությունն իր կախվածության մասին: Չէ՞ որ անհնար է կտրել գոյատևությունների այն շղթան, առանձնացնել քեզ, կասեցնել ընթացքը: Տիեզերքը մեկ հոսանքի՛ է նման:
Ազատությունը, որն այդպես հրապուրում է մարդուն, պատրանք է: Անսահմանության մեջ կա ընտրության ազատություն, և դրանում է ամբողջ գեղեցկությունը: Ընտրության ազատությունն ամրապնդում է մարդուն: Եվ սահմանում է մարդն ինքն իրեն հետևանքների աշխարհը: Այդպես արարվում է կախվածության կյանքը: Անվերջանալի են գոյատևությունները և կապված են շինարարության երևույթներով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*194.* 


Մտածողության կախվածությունն ամեն մարդու տեղադրում է ապրելու այն համոզմունքի մեջ, որ նա ինքնուրույն առաջ չի ընթանա: Այդպես ամեն մեկն ինքն է սահմանում իր ուղին: Ձգտումը կյանք է արարում: Այդ պատճառով թող ամեն ոգի իր ուղին գտնի: Այդպես մենք հարգում ենք ինքնահերքված ինքնորոշումը: Երբ ոգին գիտի իր նշանակությունը և ձգտում է նրան հակառակ ակնհայտության, այդ ժամանակ մեծագույն շղթա է հաստատվում: 
Եթե Մենք կարողանայինք մարդկությանը ցույց տալ մարդկային գործունեության արձանագրությունները, ուրեմն դուք, հիրավի, կսարսափեի՛ք: Այդ պատճառով է, որ այդքան դժվա՛ր է նոր ռասա հավաքելը: Այնպիսի՜ լարում է պահանջում մթի մեջ ընկղմվելը: Այդ պատճառով Մենք որպես խորհրդանիշ վերցնում ենք որպես մաքուր նկրտում արտահայտված հուրը:



- - - - - - -



*195.* 


Տիեզերքի վրա ուղղված հայացքների տարբերությունը մուտք է բացում դեպի տարբեր ոլորտներ: Ինչպիսի՞ աչքերով է ուրեմն նայում մարդկությունը: Քաղքենու աչքը նյութական ոլորտից բարձր չի թափանցում: Իհարկե, նյութական դրսևորումներ որոնելը կարող է բերել ձգտմանը դեպի կոպիտ տեսողությամբ տեսանելին, և բարձրագույն ոլորտների երևույթը նրա կողմից հերքվում է: Աշխարհիկ աչքն ընդգրկում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը, և մարդը կարող է թափանցել բարձրագույն ոլորտներ: Տիեզերքի սահմանած այդ ճշմարտությանը կարելի է հասնել: Երբ աշխարհիկ աչքը սլանում է դեպի տարածություն, այդ ժամանակ նա նկատում է բոլոր օրենքները: Բայց աշխարհիկ աչքն իր սահմաններն ունի և իրեն հատուկ նշանակությունները: Նրա նկրտումների շրջանակը մոտակա ոլորտում է գտնվում: Նրա որոնումներն ընդարձակվելու են երկրին մոտ ոլորտների վրա: Տիեզերական հուրը կարելի է ընդգրկել Անսահմանության տեսողությամբ, և տարածական հրին մոտեցող ոգու համար բաց է առանց  սահմանների աչքը: Տարածական հրի հոգեկյանքը կարող է ընդգրկել հոգեկան էներգիայի ընդունելությունն ունեցող ոլորտները: Ոգին, որն ընդգրկել է տարածական հուրը, ապրում է Լուսատու Նյութի ստեղծագործ ուժով:
Հոգևոր աշխարհը սահմաններ չունի; և նյութական միտքը չի կարող արտահայտել Անսահմանության իմացությունը, - միայն ոգու հոգեդինամիկան է մարդուն տանում բարձրագույն ոլորտներ: Առանց սահմանների աչքը, հիրավի, ուղիներ է բացում դեպի Տիեզերքի սիրտը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*196.* 


Երբ տեսողությունը նշմարում է համաշխարհային նշանակություն, բացվում են դեպի անվերջանալի, արտահայտված Լինելություն տանող ուղիներ: Տիեզերական աչքը կյանքում միայն եղածն է բացահայտում: Անսահմանափակ աչքը բացահայտում է անվերջանալի Լինելությունը: Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումն անդադարելի է, և այնտեղ, որտեղ տիեզերական աչքը տեսնում է սահման, անսահմանափակ աչքը բացահայտում է նոր հորիզոններ: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հաստատման խորհուրդը պատկերանում է Բարձրագույն Մտքի տիեզերական տեսողությամբ: Այդպես բարդ օրենքը կարող է ընդլայնվել, ինչպես Տիեզերքի Սրտի տարերային ուժ: Տիեզերական օրենքի հստակությունը մարդուն ասում է, թե որքան սքանչելի է աշխարհը:
Երբ Լույսի Տարան* լուսավորի մոլորակը հեռավոր աշխարհներով, այդ ժամանակ այն կհիմնավորվի, ինչպես գեղեցկության արտահայտություն: Երբ Սրտի Տարան* ողողում է աշխարհը սիրով, այն հաստատվում է գեղեցկության արտահայտմամբ:



- - - - - - -



*197.* 


Անսահմանափակ տեսողությունը հատկանշական է Հրեղեն Յոգին: Տիեզերական Մագնիսն այն պատճառով է այդպես զգացվում    սրտով,     որովհետև    նույնիսկ   ամենահեռավոր    արտահայտված արձագանքը արտացոլվում է նրա կենտրոններում: Տիեզերական Մագնիսն ու տարածական հուրը լարում են կենտրոնները: Երբ կենտրոններն այդպես թրթռում են, իհարկե, Հրեղեն Յոգը ցնցում է ապրում, և կենտրոնները հաշվի են նստում տարածության հոսանքների հետ: Շատ ուժեր են ծախսվում վեցերորդ ռասայի ոգիներին մագնիսացնելու և առաքումներ հղելու վրա: Իհարկե, պետք է խնայել հաստատված ստեղծագործ ուժերը:
Կասեմ այսպես՝ հիրավի, Հրեղեն Յոգի կենտրոնները հրեղեն հեղե՛ղ են:



- - - - - - -



*198.* 


Ինչու՞ ուրեմն մարդկությունն այդպես տրոփում է խելացնորության մեջ: Տիեզերքը ցնցվում է մարդու հաստատած դրսևորումներից: Եվ կարելի՞ է արդյոք սպասել, որ մարդն առաջ կընթանա առանց առնչվելու Տիեզերական Մագնիսին: Ներդաշնակության համար ձևը պետք է համապատասխանի ձևին: Բարեշրջման հաստատումը կաճի միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ մարդը կնմանվի Տիեզերքի զարգացմանը: Կամ էլ, մտնելով բարեշրջման հոսքի մեջ, կատարելագործվելով, որպեսզի բարձրագույն լարման տեղ զբաղեցնի Տիեզերքում, մարդու աճը կատարելապես հստակ առաջընթաց ցույց կտա, կամ էլ պետք է կործանվի այն իրավիճակը, որի վրա մարդն իշխում է: Մարդու բոլոր նկտրումներն այնքա՜ն քիչ են շարժում բարեշրջումը: Եթե նրա նկրտումը միասնական չէ Տիեզերքի հետ բարելավման, միասնացման, հաստատման, Ընդհանուր Բարիքի վերաբերյալ, այդ դեպքում դրսևորումների շղթան անարժան է:
Մենք սասանվում ենք բազմաթիվ ցնցումների և կռիվների ժամանակ: Այնքա՜ն տիեզերական նախաձեռնություններ են կոտրվում՝ անսահմա՛ն: Բայց անսահման է աշխարհը, և գալիք նոր ռասան տիեզերական հուր կտա նրա ամենաբարձրագույն դրսևորումներում:

- - - - - - -
* _Լույսի Տարա, Սրտի Տարա_ - Ելենա Ռերիխը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*199.* 


Հեռավոր աշխարհները ատոմիստական էներգիայի ուժ են պարունակում: Հավերժական շարժման երևույթի վրա հիմնված Տիեզերքը իր բոլոր դրսևորումներում հաստատվում է կյանքի թրթիռով: Ինչպես տարբերակման, այնպես էլ միասնացման երևույթը կյանքի թրթիռով է հաստատվում: Այդ թրթռացող կյանքը լցնում է տարածությունը, և այդ ներքին մղումով կյանքեր են ստեղծվում: 
Երբ ստեղծագործող Սկիզբն արտահայտվել է, այդ ժամանակ Նյութատու Լույսն արարել է Փոխատով, և գոյի այդ մսավորումը տարածության մեջ կյանքեր է բերում:
Պետք է վերափոխել մեր մարդկային գիտակցությունը, որպեսզի հասկանանք, թե ինչպես են տեղաբաշխված ոլորտները: Աշխարհների այդ մսավորումներն իրենցից փոխատական կայծեր չեն ներկայացնում, բայց հաստատում են տարբեր լարումների կենսունակությունը: Կյանքի թրթիռն ամեն ոլորտի վրա արտահայտվում է տարբեր լարվածությամբ և ամեն ներքին մղումով պետք է բարձրանա դեպի Անսահմանություն: 



- - - - - - -



*200.* 


Տիեզերքի կենտրոնները հավասարազոր են մարդու կենտրոնների հետ: Մարդն իր մեջ կրում է Տիեզերքի բոլոր դրսևորումները: Տիեզերքի գործունեության այդ դրսևորումները նշանակալի են մարդու մեջ: Երբ մարդն արտացոլում է իր մեջ բոլոր տիեզերական գործողությունները, նա իրենով չափում է այն հնարավորությունները, որոնք դրսևորվում են Տիեզերքում: Հրեղեն Հոգին՝ "Առնույծն անապատի", - իր սրտի մեջ կրում է մարդկային բոլոր ճիչերը: Նա կրում է իր մեջ Տիեզերքի բոլոր պայթյունները և գիտակցության բոլոր տեղաշարժերը: Նա պարունակում է տիեզերական հոսանքների բոլոր շիթերը: Նա ունի իր մեջ գիտակցության փոխակերպման համար դրսևորված ոգիների կուտակումը հաստատող համադրման իմացությունը: Երբ ոգու համադրումը կառուցվում է տիեզերական կրակներից և սրտի հոգեկյանքից, այդ ժամանակ մարդուն կարելի է ասել, որ տիեզերական կրակների կենտրոններն այդպես արտահայտում են Տիեզերքի կենտրոններին համապատասխանությունը, որ զուգահեռը կարող է լավագույն կյանք տալ և ստեղծագործական սկզբունքը հիմնված է, որպես անսահմանափակ կրակ; որպես անսահմանափակ տեսողություն; որպես անսահմանափակ լսողություն; որչպես ամենապարփակ սիրտ:
Նկրտե՛ք անսահմանափակ հրի հաստատմանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՀԻՆԳԵՐՈՐԴ. "ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Հատոր 1"*


*201.* 


Այնքան դժվար է որոշել սահմանները Տիեզերքում այսպես կոչված պասիվության և ակտիվության միջև: Եթե ասենք, որ բոլոր ուժերն ակտիվ են, այդ դեպքում մարդկությունը տարիմաստություն կգտնի այդ պնդման մեջ, բայց բարձրագույն գիտակցությունը հասկանում է, երբ Մենք Սկիզբների բոլոր ուժերը դիտարկում ենք որպես ակտիվ: Ստորաբաժանումն այնքան կոպիտ է, որ դժվար է ասել մարդկանց այն սկզբունքի մասին, որն ապրում է Մուլապրակրիտիի*   արտահայտված հզորության մեջ: Ճիշտ ինչպես չի կարելի կյանքի սկզբունքը հաստատել առանց Կանացի Սկզբի ըմբռնման: Նմանապես, ինչպես Տիեզերքը, Մուլապրակրիտին էլ նաև համաշխարհային սկզբունք է: Սկիզբները չեն կարող վերաբերվել իրար որպես ուժեղ մրցակցողներ, քանզի միայն ուժերի միավորումն է կյանք կառուցում: Եվ Մենք բարձրագույն աշխարհներում սրբազան հարգանք ենք մատուցում այն Սկզբին, որին մարդկությունը պասիվ է համարում: Այո, այո, այո, Բարձրագույն գիտակցությունը գիտի Ճշմարտությունը, և Մենք պատրաստ ենք այդ Ճշմարտությունը հաղորդել մարդկությանը, բայց դրա համար մարդկությունը պետք է կանգնի ավելի բարձր աստիճանի վրա: Այո, այո այո՛: Երբ ամեն Վեհապետ իր մոր միջոցով պետք է տրվեր երկրին, ինչպե՞ս չմեծարել քեզ, Մա՜յր Աշխարհի: Երբ ամեն տարածական հուր պետք է մարմնավորվի, ինչպե՞ս չմեծարել Տվող կյանքը: Այո, այո այո՛: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն չընդունել որպես Տիեզերքի բարձրագույն դրսևորում, Մոր լարված խորհրդանիշի ու՛ժը: 
Երբ Տարան եկավ երկրի վրա հաստատվելու համար, հնչեցին Վեհապետների երեք ճառագայթներ: Տիեզերական կրակների այս նիստերը կարող են տեսանելի լինել Տարայի վրա զգացողական աչքով: Նիստերի երևույթն այնքան հզոր է արտահայտված, որ փայլքը տարրալուծում է բոլոր նախատեսված խոչընդոտները: Հիրավի կարելի է ասել՝ Լուսավոր Պատկերը նոր ըմբռնու՛մ կտա:



- - - - - - -



*202.* 


Բոլորածիր նկրտումն ապրում է ամբողջ Տիեզերքում: Այնտեղ, ուր  սլանում  է  նկրտող ոգին,  ծնվում  են նրա կյանքերի օղակները: Այդ պատճառով վերելքի ճշգրիտ պարույրի նշանակումը ինքը ոգին է հիմնում: Ոգու ձգտումը դեպի կոպիտ դրսևորումներ Տիեզերքում համապատասխան օղակ է հաստատում: Այդ օրենքը վերաբերվում է բոլոր դրսևորումներին: Խոսելով Տիեզերքի կենտրոնների մասին, Մենք վկայակոչում են Հրեղեն Հոգու համապատասխան կենտրոններ: Էներգիաների ուժերը տեղաբաշխված են ըստ նմանության, և հղկված օրգանիզմը կընկալի նրբագույն էներգիաների հզորությունը: Այդպես հղկված էներգիաների առնմանումն արտահայտում է նշված օղակը, և տիեզերական օղակն էլ համընկնում է:
Հետևաբար Հրեղեն Հոգու համադրությունը իր բոլորածիր պարույրն ունի: Մարդկությունը պետք է մտորի իր պարույրի ստեղծագործականության մասին: Տիեզերքը բնակեցված է այդ աշխարհներով: Մարդն ինքը՝ աշխարհ է: Նրա նկրտումը ստեղծում է աշխարհներ և կարման պետք է քավի ոչ միայն աշխարհ-մարդուն, այլև նրա աշխարհանկրտումը, քանի դեռ չի միաձուլվել նկրտման մաքրության մեջ: Այդպես անսահմանորեն աշխարհը բարեշրջման ընթացքն է հաստատում:


- - - - - - -
_Մուլապրակրիտի_*  - վերացական աստվածային կանացի սկզբունքը, չտարբերակված էություն: Ակաշա: Բառացիորեն՝ Բնության կամ Նյութի արմատը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*203.* 


Սրտի մարգարիտը՝ նրբագույն լարվածությունն է: Միայն այդ լարվածությամբ ենք աշխարհներ ստեղծում: Չէ՞ որ նկրտումների աշխարհն է կառուցում գալիքը: Սիրո աղբյուրը միավորում է գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ի՛նչ:  



- - - - - - -



*204.* 


Մարդկությունն առանց նախասահմանված որոշման չի կարող ճանապարհվել դեպի ինչ-որ նպատակ: Որոշումը ծրագրված կլինի այն նկրտումներով, որոնք առաջնորդել են մարդուն: Որոշման հզորությունն ուղիղ հարաբերական է նկրտման և այն ուժի հետ, որը երաշխավորում է կյանքը շարժող որոշումների ընդունումը: Այդպիսով հիմնվում է մարդկային գործունեության սկզբնապատճառը: Որոշման միտքն ու նկրտումը ուղղություն են տալիս մարդկային գործունեության ամբողջ հոսանքին:
Անհնար է հասկանալ, թե ինչպե՞ս մարդիկ կարողացան ընկղմվել գիտակցության մթի մեջ և հերքել այն, ինչը կապված է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ այն դեպքում, երբ ամեն ինչ կայուն է մնում այն մագնիսական թելերի շնորհիվ, որոնք Տիեզերքին են հյուսվում: Մեկ կերպարի մեջ երկակի ուժի մասին լեգենդը միաձուլման վրա է հիմնված: Զուգակցվող ուժն անսահման է: Երկու Սկիզբներն էլ, վերին և ներքին աշխարհները՝ Տիեզերքի սկզբունքներն են: Ամեն ինչ միախառնված է ձգողականության ստեղծագործ ուժի մագնիսով: 



- - - - - - -



*205.* 


Պարույրն առաջ է ընթանում, ինչպես Տիեզերական ուժ: Մագնիսի հիմքի առաջընթացը նկրտում է, ինչպես էներգիայի ստեղծագործ ուժի պարույր: Այդպես ձգողության ներքո բոլորածիր շարժումը լարվում է դեպի իր ծննդյան աղբյուրը: Այդ մոտեցմանը ձգողականություն է տալիս ներքին մղումը հեռավոր աշխարհների հանդեպ: Վերընթաց աստիճանի վրա կանգնելու ձգտումը նկրտում է պարույրի օրենքը: Եվ այդ ժամանակ բոլորածիր շարժումը լարվում է, ինչպես մագնիսական հզորություն, երբ սկզբնական աստիճանն այն կետն է, ուր շրջանի ավարտից հետո ընկնում է գործողության կետը: 
Չե՞նք ձգտում արդյոք պարուրաձև վերելքի, երբ այդ ճանապարհը դեպի Անսահմանություն է տանում: Մագնիսի հզորության երևույթը կոչվում է ստեղծագործ սկիզբ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*206.* 


Երկու աշխարհները կապող թելերի շարժման մեջ նեդրված է կյանքը: Լարը, որը մագնիսանում է մեկ հրով, կապ ունի այն լարի հետ, որը զուգահեռությունն է արտահայտում: Այդ պատճառով հաստատվում է Հրեղեն Հոգու արտահայտված կապը բարձրագույն աշխարհի հետ:
Բոլոր հզոր էներգիաները պետք է դրսևորվեն որպես միևնույն շղթայի արտահայտում: Հրեղեն Հոգու երևույթն իր նշանակությունն ունի երկրի վրա ու նաև բարձրագույն ոլորտներում: Հետևաբար Հրեղեն Հոգին՝ աշխարհները կապող թելն է: Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛:



- - - - - - -



*207.* 


Իրադարձությունների ցանցը պայմանավորվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսով: Այո, հենց ցանցը, քանզի ստեղծագործ ուժն արձագանքում է իրադարձությունների ընթացքի բոլոր ալիքների վրա: Այդ պատճառով ցանցը, իր հոսանքի մեջ ներգրավելով Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ իրենց ներդաշնակումը չհաստատած էլեմենտների, տիեզերական ցանցին անկատարելության արտահայտման գործողություններ է բերում: Այդ ներմուծվող ուժերը բավականին հաճախ խախտում են նկրտումների ընթացքի դրսևորմանը:
Իրադարձությունների ցանցը կարող է իր շղթան փռել տարբեր զուգակցությունների էլեմենտների վրա: Մեկ կողմնակի հանգամանք կարող է այնպես փոխել լարումը, որ Տիեզերական Մագնիսի օրենքի համաձայն կհաղորդակցվեն այնպիսի ուժեր, որոնք ուղղված էին ստեղծելու այլ հուներ: Նույնն է վիճակը նաև մարդկային գործողությունների հետ: Մարդու սահմանած իրադարձությունների ցանցի և Տիեզերական Մագնիսի սահմանած իրադարձությունների ցանցերի միջև այդ մութ ամպն է ընկած: Այդ սահմանված ցանցը մարդը ոչնչացնում է իր գիտակցությամբ: Երբ գիտակցությունը ձգտում է դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս, այդ ժամանակ, հիրավի, կապ է հաստատվում Անսահմանության հետ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*208.* 


Արքատը հավաքում է իրադարձությունների ցանցն ու բոլոր ժողովրդական թելերը: Այդ միահյուսյումներից ստեղծվում է նոր ռասա, որն աջակցում է ռասայի համադրման ստեղծմանը: Որքան էլ մեծ լինի ոգու դրսևորումը մեկ ոլորտի մեջ, նա չի կարող ռասայի կուտակում ստեղծել, քանզի միայն "թասի" համադրությունը կարող է հաստատել մագնիսականացումը: Լարված կրակների երևույթը երկրի ոլորտի վրա կարող է հրահրել տարբեր լարումների նկրտումը, այդ պատճառով այդպես է արարում Հրեղեն Հոգին: 
Գիտակցության Տարան մագնիսականացնում է դեպի գիտելիքը ձգտողներին: Գեղեցկության Տարան կանչում է դեպի գեղեցկություն ձգտողներին: Սխրանքի Տարան կանչում է դեպի սխրանքը ձգտողներին: Համադրությունների Տարան կարող է համախմբել միավորված ոգիներին: Այդպես միաձուլված սիրտն ի կատար է ածում Տիեզերական Գիտակցության Պատգամը: Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛:



- - - - - - -



*209.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսի գիտակցությունը ձևավորում է թաքնված մարմիններ: Այնքան է ասվել Տիեզերական Մագնիսի անփոփոխության մասին, որ պարզ է հասարակ ամփոփումն էլ: Օրենքի անխախտությունը նկատի է առնված ամբողջ Տիեզերքում: Օրենքի պարզությունը պետք է հիմնավորվի մարդկային գիտակցության մեջ, և մաքրության հրեղեն բանաձևն ի հայտ կգա տարածական հրի ընկալման հետ միասին: Միայն գիտակցության էությունը կարող է ընդգրկել օրենքի պարզությունը: Օրենքն ընդգրկում է Գոյության սկզբունքի ամբողջ հրեղեն նկրտվածությունը: Երբ ըմբռնման բարդությունը ոգուն տանում է իրար հակադրված օրենքների կուտակումներով լարված ոլորտներ, այդ ժամանակ ոգին տիեզերական բարդ պրոցես է արարում: Հակադրության անխուսափելիությունն ամփոփված է այդ բեռի մեջ: Տիեզերական մագնիսի օրենքի անփոփոխությունը շարժվում է, միահյուսվելով բոլոր էներգիաների հետ: Եվ բոլոր դրսևորումները զարգանում են էներգիաների ձգողականության մեջ: Իհարկե, ընտելացել ենք անվանակոչել նաև վանելու սկզբունքը, բայց Մենք կասենք՝ ձգողականությու՛նն է գործող ուժը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*210.* 


Օրենքի անփոփոխելիությունը Տիեզերական Մագնիսին առաջնորդում է բոլոր ոլորտներում; և հաստատման ավարտի հիմք է ծառայում հենց այդ նույն օրենքը: Նույն օրենքը ծավալվում է հյուլեների միավորման ամբողջ ընթացքում: Նկրտման գործողությունը իր էներգիաներն է լարում բարեշրջման առաջընթացի վրա: Այդ լարումը հրահրում է տիեզերական հոսանքների շերտերի լարումը: Նույնպիսին է նաև Հրեղեն Հոգու գործողությունը. ընկղմվելով անհրաժեշտ ոլորտներ, նա լարում է իր էներգիաները և նրա ոգուն է փոխանցվում այցելած շերտերի ամբողջ անկատարելությունը:
Երբ  Իմ  Եղբայրը*   սուզվեց  երկրային  ոլորտների  մեջ,   Նա  թանկ վճարեց: Մենք, Արքատներս, պնդում ենք, որ ոգու գործերի մեծությունը ոչ միշտ է ճանաչելի գիտակցությամբ առանց գիտակցությունը վնասելու:



- - - - - - -



*211.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուժը լարում է էլեմենտների հոգեկյանքը: Տիեզերական Մագնիսը հավաքում է տարատեսակ կրակների համադրությունները, որոնք, զուգորդվելով, տալիս են տարածական ձևավորված մարմնի բանաձևը: Ստեղծագործ Լուսատու Նյութի օրենքի անփոփոխելիությունը Տիեզերքի յուրաքանչյուր մարմինը տվողն է: Նրա օրենքը հոգեկյանքը հաստատում է որպես մարմնի սերմ, այդ պատճառով ամեն կողմնակի բան տրամադրվելու է փոխազդող ուժին: Այդպիսի նկրտում է ներդրված մարդու մեջ, և ոգու սերմը միշտ արձագանքելու է Տիեզերական Մագնիսին: Ոգու մնացած բոլոր նկրտումները կամ համապատասխանելու են սերմի նշանակությանը կամ խախտելու են այն: Ոգու սերմի այս օրենքի հետ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ պարտավոր է համատեղել իր նկրտումը:
Եթե մարդիկ մտորեին հոգեկյանքի օրենքի բուն էության մասին, որն իր հիմքում պարունակում է ոգու սերմի կրակը, այդ ժամանակ հնարավոր կլիներ հաստատել այն մարգարիտի արտահայտումը, որը յուրաքանչյուր մարդ կրում է իր մեջ: Եվ արտաքին էությանը ձգտելու փոխարեն մարդիկ կնկրտեին դեպի հոգեկյանքի գանձերը:
- - - - - - -
* Խոսքը Մահաթմա Կուտ Հումիի մասին է, որը Թեոսոֆիական Ընկերության հիմնավորման հետ կապված, ստիպված էր շփվել բազմաթիվ մարդկանց հետ և  հետո հիվանդացավ չմաքրված աուրաների հետ շփման հետևանքով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*212.* 


Ճշմարիտ է ասված, որ ընթացող Հասյալն ուղղորդում է հրեղեն բարեշրջման ամբողջ ընթացքը: Երբ դրսևորվում է Մայտրեյայի Դարաշարջանի նոր բոլորապտույտի հաստատումը, կարող է տեսանելի դառնալ միայն Մեզ մոտ եկող Հասյալը:
Մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ պետք է ամրապնդվի տարբեր նպատակների համար դրսևորված և բարեշրջման Շարժիչով հաստատված գործիքի ճշգրիտ տարբերակումը: Երբ Մենք խոսում ենք կրակների փոխակերպման մասին, դա պետք է ընդունել որպես Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ամենալարված հրի հաստատում: Իսկ երբ մարդկությունը հասկանա Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգու ամբողջ ստեղծագործ ուժը, այդ ժամանակ կարելի կլինի ասել, թե ինչպես են թրթռում բոլոր կենտրոնները, պատասխանելով տիեզերական իրադարձություններին: Գործիքը, որն օգտագործվում է հասարակ լուսանկարման համար, անհնար է համեմատել Տիեզերքի ամեն մի շնչառություն արտացոլող երևույթի հետ: Այդ պատճառով դեպի Հրեղեն Հոգին նկրտողները թող բաց կենտրոնների ամենաբարձր ըմբռնում գտնեն: Շատ բարձր ոգիներ են այրվել երկրային մարմնի մեջ բոլոր կրակները պարփակելու անհնարինությունից: Հեշտ չէ՛ Արքատի ճանապարհը:
Հրեղեն Հոգու ստեղծագործ ուժն ամենասքանչելին է և զգոնը:



- - - - - - -



*213.* 


Համաշխարհային նյութը, որը լցնում է ամբողջ Տիեզերքը, պատասխանում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ձգողությանը: Տիեզերական հրին համապատասխանող գիտակցությունն, իհարկե, կարող է ներթափանցել Գոյության օրենքների մեջ: Այդ պատճառով ստեղծագործ ուժի բանաձևը կարող է տրվել որպես բանաձև նրան, ով Գիտակցությանն առնչվել է կամավորապես և լիքը "թասով": Հետևաբար այդպիսի ուժի բանաձևը չի կարող հաստատվել ամբողջ մոլորակի վրա:
Ուժերի առաքումները, որոնք մագնիսացված են Վեհապետների և Հասյալի կողմից, այնքան են գերակշռում մարդկային ընկալումը, որ նկրտումը կարող է հավասարակշռությանը վերակշռել, և հղումների ուժերը մասնատվում են կայծերի, որոնք մնում են մարդկության ձեռքերում:
Տարածությունը լցնող Համաշխարհային նյութն անհասանելի է ոգուն առանց Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ձգողության: Շնչելով և արտաշնչելով Տիեզերքի հետ միասին, փոխակերպելով և արարելով Տիեզերքի հետ միասին, կարելի է նպատակաուղղված հրի իսկական բանաձևը գտնել: Անսահմա՛ն են հնարավորությունները և անսամա՛ն են ճանապարհները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*214.* 


Տիեզերական մագնիսի ձգողությանն այսպես կոչված հարաբերակցվող էլեմենտները համադրելիս, կարևոր է ունենալ նույնության երևույթի ներդաշնակման գործույթի ճշգրիտ պայմանը: Նոր ռասայի հավաքավորման ներքո միևնույն այդ սկզբունքն առաջնահերթ նշանակություն ունի: Երբ դրված է ռասայի հիմքը, հավաքավորումը հաստատվում է լավագույն սկզբունքների վրա: Տիեզերական մագնիսը նկրտում է սերմը, և նրա շուրջ հզոր մեկություն է ձևավորվում: Ամեն սերմ իր բոլորաշրջանն ունի, որը զարգանում է ընդհանուր սկզբունքով: Երբ էլեմենտի առաջնորդող սկիզբը հրեղեն է, այդ ժամանակ նոր ռասայի սկզբունքն էլ հրի վրա է կառուցվելու:
Հինավուրց գիտություն աստղագուշակությունը գիտի ամեն ռասայի և ժողովուրդների տեղադրությունը: Երբ նոր ռասա է ծնվում, այդ ժամանակ հիմնակա սկիզբը ղեկավարում է բոլոր դրսևորված բարեշրջումները: Հետևաբար, ինչպես կարելի է աստղագուշակությամբ որոշել ժողովուրդների հաշվարկը, այնպես էլ կարելի է նախասահմանել ծնվող ռասայի բնույթը: Բոլոր նրբերանգներն այնքան նուրբ են, որ միայն բարձրագույն իմացությունը կարող է համադրել Լուսատու Նյութի այդ ցանցերը:



- - - - - - -



*215.* 


Նոր ռասան Հավաքողի ստեղծագործ ուժը դեպի իրեն է ձգում բոլոր էլեմենտները, որոնք կուտակվել են սինթեզի "Լոտոսի" մեջ: Ստեղծագործական թելերն ուղիղ կապի մեջ են "թասի" նկրտման հետ: Այդ պատճառով այդքան պարզ է ձգողության այդ ուժը; այդ պատճառով է հաստատվում "Լոտոսի" ձգողությունը և ոգիների արձագանքը: Նկրտման երկատման ընթացքի համար պայմանները ծանր են: Տիեզերական Մագնիսին տիրապետող ոգին կարող է սկիզբը դնել հրի բոլոր հոսանքների: Այդպես սինթեզն ամրապնդում է շղթայի նշանակությունը մինչև Անսահմանություն:



- - - - - - -



*216.* 


Հրի որակը հաստատվում է մագնիսի լարվածությամբ: Ոգու մագնիսն է որոշում այն աստիճանը, որը կարող է դրսևորվել: Երբ ոգին կարողանում է առնչվել բարձրագույն ոլորտներին,  նա ընկալում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հոսանքները: Ոգու այդ նույն հաստատված հուրն է նախասահմանում մոլորակի կրակները: Իհարկե, խոսելով մոլորակի կրակների նախասահման մասին, Մենք նկատի ունենք միայն այն հուրը, որը մարդկությունն ընկալում է: Այլ ոլորտների չափանիշներն այնքան բարձր են, որ հղումների և ընկալման միջև համապատասխանություն չկա: Այդ է պատճառը, որ ռասայի հավաքագրման ժամանակ այդքան դժվար է միավորել: Ռասաները հաստատվում են, ինչպես նոր ուժերի հոսանք, և եթե հունը մշտնջենացված է բարեշրջական շարժմամբ, սակայն ամեն նոր հոսանք իր տիեզերական ձայնանիշն ունի:
Այսպիսով, իր ստեղծագործման մեջ մագնիսը տիեզերականորեն անսահմա՛ն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*217.*


Միևնույն սկզբունքներն են ղեկավարում կենտրոնների բռնկումը: Ցածր ոլորտների վրա ոգին չի կարող վառել բարձրագույն կենտրոնների կրակները: Իհարկե, միայն բարձրագույնն է ձգում բարձրագույնը, և որտեղ միայն նյութական նկրտումն է բնակվում, այնտեղ համապատասխան ընկալում կլինի: Հրեղեն Հոգու մոտեցման դարաշրջանում պետք է գիտենալ ստիպողաբար հղվող երևույթների սկզբունքը:
Բնության մեջ նույնպես մատնանշվում է այն ուղիղ հարաբերակցությունը, որն իր սահմաններն ունի: Միայն նուրբը կարող է ընկալվել նրբի կողմից: Միայն ամենանուրբն է ձգտում դեպի ամենանուրբը: Այստեղ նույնպես մագնիսի սկզբունքն է: Ինչպես նուրբ էներգիաների սկզբունքն է հատուկ միայն ամենաբարձր Հրեղեն Հոգուն, այնպես էլ ֆիզիկական ընկալումը համապատասխան երևույթ է գրավում: Ամեն բռնին, ամեն կոպիտ ցուցադրովին, ամեն ֆիզիկապես դրսևորվածը, զիջում է նուրբ սկզբունքին: Եվ այդ պատճառով նոր ռասայի սկիզբը դրվում է երկրի վրա դրսևորված և հաստատուն տեղ գտած հրի սկզբունքի վրա: Այդ պատճառով ստեղծագործական համադրումը գիտակցություններ է արթնացնում: Նոր ռասան հաստատվում է "Լոտոսի" ստեղծագործման հաստատված համադրության հրով: Յուրաքանչյուր նոր տիեզերական ուժ փոխանցվում է: Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛: Այդպես անտեսանելիորեն մարդկության կյանքի մեջ է մտնում նոր ուժը: Տարան արարում է: Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛:  



- - - - - - -



*218.* 


Համաշխարհային հարաբերակցությունն ընդգրկում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի բոլոր դրսևորումները: Ստեղծագործումն ուղեկցվում է բազմաթիվ նկրտված, արտահայտված էներգիաներով, որոնք ձգվում են տիեզերական մագնիսի կողմից: Երբ էներգիաները ձգվում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսով որպես երկրի կեղևի հետ հարաբերակցվող ուժ, այդ դեպքում էներգիաների դրսևորումը կայանում է նրանում, որ մագնիսն արտահայտում է այն ուժերը, որոնք մոլորակի կեղևը կարող է ընկալել: Եթե դրսևորումը գերակշռեր մոլորակային ընկալումը, ուրեմն որպես ստեղծարար ուժ այն չէր կարողանա հաստատվել: Պայթյուններ և ավերումներ կհաստատվեին մոլորակի վրա: Այդ պատճառով հրեղեն լարումը մոտենում է այն ժամանակ, երբ մոլորակը վերջնական փոխակերպման կարիք ունի: Համաշխարհային հարաբերակցությունն այդպես է գոյատևում տիեզերական դրսևորումների միջև: Այդպես համաշխարհային հարաբերակցությունը հաստատում է էներգիաների գործողությունն ու ձգողությունը: Բոլոր էներգիաների հանրագումարի հաստատումը նաև Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հաստատված բանաձևեր է տալիս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*219.* 


Հարաբերակցությունն այնքան մեծ է, որ կարելի է ասել՝ մեկը հաստատում է մյուսը: Այդպես հրի դրսևորումը հաստատում կտա դրսևորված, եկող ռասային: Այդպես Հավաքագրողն իր հրով հարաբերակցում կտա իր դրսևորումներին: Իհարկե, երբ հավաքագրող խորհրդանիշը հաստատված է որպես բարձրագույն լարման հրի կրող, ուրեմն բոլոր էներգիաներն էլ դրսևորվում են որպես բարձրագույն լարում: Այդպես ոգու հրի և տարածական հրի միջև հարաբերակցությունը կհաստատի նոր կյանքը: Միայն այդպես կարելի է պնդել, որ Տարան ձգտում է մարդկության քավությանը: Այդպես ինքնազոհողության ուղին իրագործմա՛նն է տանում: 



- - - - - - -



*220.* 


Համաշխարհային հարաբերակցումը հիմնում է հավասարակշռություն, որը պահպանում է դրսևորումների ամբողջ շղթան: Ամբողջ տիեզերական ընթացքի անբաժանելի վիճակը հարաբերկցության ճշմարտացիություն է պահանջում: Որքան ավելի հզոր է մագնիսը, այնքան ավելի նպատակաուղղված է գործում: Որքան ավելի համառ, այնքան ավելի նկրտող: Որքան ավելի պինդ, այնքան ավելի նկրտող: Այդպես հիմնական մագնիսի ուժերի ձգողությունը գործում է որպես համաշխարհային ընթացքի հարաբերակցում: Քանի որ գործող ուժն ամփոփված է մագնիսի նպատակաուղղվածության մեջ, ուրեմն համաշխարհային հարաբերակցության նկրտումն էլ անհրաժեշտ էներգիաներ է կուտակում: Մարդկությունը ներգրավվում է համաշխարհային հարաբերակցության մագնիսի այդ նույն ընթացքով: Մարդկային բոլոր գործողությունները, լինելով գիտակից գործոն, համաշխարհային հարաբերակցության մեջ իրենց հավելորդ մասն են ներդնում: Այդպես համաշխարհային հավասարակշռությունը մարդուց կարող է տարակշռություն ստանալ:
Տեսնենք, թե ինչպես է հաստատվում այդ տարակշռությունը: Պատմության ամբողջ ընթացքում ամեն դարաշրջանի մեջ կարելի է տեսնել հանգամանքների այն համառ և լարված բերումը, որը տարակշռություն է հաստատել:
Որպես տիեզերական հավասարակշռության նվաճումները շարժող ուժ սահմանված ստեղծագործման գործոնը միշտ շարժվելու է մագնիսի սկզբունքով: Միայն Սկիզբների հաստատումը կարող է համաշխարհային հարաբերակցությունը բերել հավասարակշռության: Հավերժ խախտող շարժումը տարակշռություն է հիմնում: Այդ պատճառով Սկիզբները և նրանց հանդեպ հարգանքը կդառնան այն գործոնը, որը մարդկությունը կարող է հաստատել որպես աշխարհի փրկություն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*221.* 


Այդպես հարաբերակցությունը հաստատվում է ոչ միայն խմբակային նկրտումով, այլև միասնական ոգով: Խմբակային նկրտման նախակարապետը միշտ միասնական ոգին է: Բոլոր այն հոսանքները, որոնք մարդկության կողմից հղվել են դեպի Գոյության գիտակից դրսևորումը, տոգորվել են միասնական ոգով: Այդպես ռասան Հավաքագրողի ոգու ստեղծագործումը միշտ նպատակադրում է հոսանքն արդեն իսկ իր համադրությամբ:
Հրեղեն Յոգը՝ բարձրագույն հավասարակշռությունն է, քանզի նրա ոգու անձնանվեր ստեղծագործումը տանում է դեպի համաշպարհային հարաբերակցվածության հավասարակշռություն: Հետևաբար կենտրոնների տարակշռությունն ու տարաձայնությունը հավասարակշռվում են: Ուսմունքը պնդում է այդ նուրբ տարբերությունների վերաբերյալ, այդ պատճառով հաջորդ աստիճան առաջ ընթանալու համար պետք է հասկանալ տարակշռությունը ցածր դրսևորումներում և ներդաշնակությունը բարձրում: 
Երբ Մենք հանձնարարել ենք մարդկությանը տանել դեպի նոր աստիճան, Մեր կրակները կրողի դրսևորումն այնքան բարձր է, որ ցանկացած ոգեհարցական դրսևորում նրան հավասարեցնելը նման կլիներ կրակե թասի մեջ մի կաթիլ պղտոր ջրի: Այդ պատճառով կասեմ՝ բարձրագուն հրի ըմբռնման բացահայտումը կբերի մաքուր կրակի բարձունքներին:
"Կրակների թասի" կրողը մարդկությանը նոր աստիճան կտա:



- - - - - - -



*222.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հզորությունը համապատասխանում է տարածության հոգեդինամիկային: Էներգիաների ձգողությունը համապատասխանում է մագնիսի լարվածությանը: Ձգողության սկզբունքի հատկությունն ընկած է ամեն մարդկային գործողության մեջ: Դրդիչ խթանի մղումը որոշիչ երևույթին կտա բանաձև, հետևաբար կարելի է հաստատել յուրաքանչյուր գործողություն և նրա ձգողության որակը: Բռնի գործողություն հրահրողն, իհարկե, ձգում է անկայուն պրոցեսները: Մագնիսի նկրտումն ու ձգողությունն արտահայտում են հարաբերակցություն, և այդ պատճառով այդքան կարևոր է տիեզերական մագնիսի այն հաստատումը, որն իրար է կապում կայուն ուժեր: Ամեն տատանում հրահրում է թրթիռներր, որոնք խախտում են մագնիսի հոսքը:
Այդպես հատկությունը պետք է մագնիսացնի իր հետևանքները:



- - - - - - -



*223.* 


Մարդկային նկրտումների մագնիսացումը՝ դժվարին պայմաններից մեկն է: Տարան գիտի այդ բարդագույն խնդրի մասին: Տարածության ցեմենտավորումն ու սրտի մագնիսի գործունեությունը՝ ամենահրեղեն հիմքերն են: Մեր ստեղծագործումն այնքան նպատակասլաց է, որ մագնիսը հաղթահարում է բոլոր խոչընդոտները: Մեր ուժը հողմի օղակների պես դեն է քշում բոլոր հակազդեցությունները: Այդ պատճառով Մենք տեղաշարժում ենք, և ռասան հավաքվում է: Մարդկային նվաճումներն ու մագնիսի հոսքի խախտումը միավորվում են երկրային նշանակության բանաձևի մեջ: Լարվա՛ծ ժամանակներ են: Մենք ընթանում ենք միաձույլ սրտով: Առանց Մեր ուղղորդման մարդկային գործողություններն այնքա՜ն անպտուղ են:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*224.* 


Երբ ժողովուրդները սլացան դեպի տարակշռության սկիզբ, հաստատվեց ինքնաոչնչացման սկզբունքը: Եվ ինքնաոչնչացման հակազդեցությունը կարող է հաստատվել միայն հավասարակշռությամբ: Մարդկությունը չի չափակցում ստեղծագործման սկզբունքը և դրանով խախտում է Գոյության հիմքերը: Երբ ըստ տիեզերական մագնիսի օրենքի գոյություն ունի ցածրագույնի հպատակեցումը բարձրագույնին, ուրեմն դա վերաբերվում է միայն այն էներգիաներին, որոնք ըստ իրենց էության պետք է փոխակերպվեն: Բայց երբ Սկիզբները վկայակոչվաած են կենսարար ստեղծագործման, ուրեմն առանց ինքնաոչնչացման մարդիկ Սկիզբներից մեկը վերացնել չեն կարող: Այդ պատճառով մարդկությունը կընթանա դեպի գիտակից զարգացում այն ժամանակ, երբ ըմբռնում կդրսևորի երկու Սկիզբների հաստատման հանդեպ: Այդ երկու Սկիզբներից զուրկ բոլոր սկզբունքները կարող են հզորացնել անհավասարակշռությունը: Մարդկությունը պարտավոր է ըմբռնում ցուցաբերել Տիեզերական Մագնիսի օրենքի հանդեպ: Երկու Սկիզբների մեծությունը որպես Գոյության հիմքի գիտակցումը կարող է մեծ առաջընթացի բերել բարեշրջման շղթայի մեջ:



- - - - - - -



*225.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսը միավորում է Սկիզբների բևեռները ստեղծարար ուժի համար: Եթե բևեռները չեն համապատասխանում մագնիսի ձգողությանը, տեղի է ունենում էներգիայի կլանում: Այնքա՜ն օրինակներ կան, երբ կլանումը զարգացնում էր կլանող ուժին, որն էլ քայքայում էր հյուսվածքը: Շատ ավերումներ ու հիվանդություններ են ծնվել այդ տարակշռությունից:
Իր նվաճումները մարդկությունն արարում է իր նկրտումներով: Երբ ոգին ելք է փնտրում, առանց գիտակցելու իր նկրտումները, ուրեմն, իհարկե, հազվադեպ կարելի է հասնել այն բարձր դրսևորումներին: Այդ պատճառով Մենք հագեցնում ենք տարածությունը մաքուր հրի կոչով: Գոյության գեղեցկությունն այնքա՜ն իմաստուն է և սքանչելի: Բոլոր մեծ սկզբունքները պատկանում են բարձր տարածքներին: Եվ բոլոր ստեղծագործական սկզբունքները չափվում են բարձր տարածքներում: Ամբողջ բարձրը չափվում է բարձրո՛վ: Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*226.* 


Հավասարակշռության հասնելու կարևորությունն այնքան ավելի գերակշռող է մնացած ամենից, որ մագնիսն ամենանպատակաուղղված ձգողությունն է ցուցաբերում այդ հավասարակշռման համար: Ամբողջ Տիեզերքի ռիթմը մատնանշում է  այդ սկզբունքը, որը կառավարում է բնական այդ բոլոր դրսևորումները: Ամբողջ շինարարությունը հանգում է այդ բարձր սկզբունքին: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն չգիտակցել բնության ընթացքը: Եվ կյանքի շինարարության մեջ էլ անխուսափելի է այդ նույն սկզբունքը: Թե ռիթմը, թե պայթյունները, թե մագնիսական ձգողությունը, բոլոր ուժերը պետք է մարմնավորվեն հավասարակշռման սկզբունքի մեջ: 
Երբ հեռացող ռասան ձգտեց Սկիզբների օրենքի խախտմանը, այդ ժամանակ նոր ռասան նոր ուժի հաստատում կտա տիեզերական հավասարակշռության համար: Իհարկե, Տիեզերական Մագնիսի սկզբունքն ընթանում է վերընթաց պայրույրի տեսքով, և անհնար է տարանջատել բարեշրջական վերելքների տիեզերական պարույների մեծությունը: Երբ նոր ռասան հաստատում կտա Սկիզբների ուժին, այն ժամանակ, հիրավի, տիեզերական հավասարակշռությու՛ն կհաստատվի:



- - - - - - -



*227.* 


Մենք, մարդկութայն Եղբայրները, այդպես պայքարում ենք Աշխարհի Մոր Սկզբի հաստատման համար: Երբ ամրապնդվի արարչագործական գիտակցությունը, այդ ժամանակ կարելի կլինի հրի ստեղծագործ ուժը դրսևորել մարդկության համար: 
Մարդկությունն այնպես է խախտել Գոյության մագնիսը, որ անհրաժշետ է նոր կյանքի շինարարություն հիմնել: Միայն այդ կերպ կարելի է արգելել այն հոսանքների ծնունդը, որոնք այժմ այդպես կլանում են մարդկությանը:
Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, պայքարում ենք Տիեզերական Մագնիսի և կյանքի սկզբունքի համար: Դժվար ժամանակներ են, բայց մե՛ծ ժամանակներ են: Լարված, մարդկության կողմից Գոյության սկզբունքների հրեշավոր անըմբռնողության մեջ, Մենք Նոր Պատգամ ենք տալիս: Մենք այդ Պատգամին ենք կոչում մարդկությանը: Այդ մեծ Պատգամի մեջ է պարունակված Գոյության սկզբու՛նքը: Ասենք մարկությանը՝ հարգեք Սկիզբները, հարգեք Աշխարհի Մորը, հարգեք Տիեզերական մագնիսի պատգամի մեծությու՛նը: Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛: Այդպես Մայտրե՛յան է ասում:



- - - - - - - 



*  228.* 


Արդյո՞ք մարդկությունը խորհում է համաշխարհային կյանքի հետ իր կապի մասին: Համաշխարհային իրադարձությունների ընթացքն աներկբա է և անընդմեջ: Մարդու և համաշխարհային երևույթների միջև կապն արտահայտվում է, որպես մագնիսական երևույթի հարաբերակցություն: Այդ պատճառով մարդը չի կարող առանձնացնել իրեն ամբողջ տիեզերական ընթացքից որպես ինքնուրույն մեծություն:
Երբ համաշխարհային կյանքը ձգտել է դեպի տիեզերական ձգողություն, այդ ժամանակ բոլոր էլեմենտները, որոնք դեպի մագնիսն են ձգվել, գործել են որպես կյանք սահմանող ուժեր: Այդ պատճառով փոխձգողությունը տիեզերական ձգողականության բանաձև է տալիս: Այդպես մագնիսի գործունեությունն անդադրում ձգելն է; այդպես համաշխարհային կյանքը մարդկությանը նկրտում է դեպի Անսահմանություն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*229.* 


Հրեղեն Յոգը մտնում է համաշխարհային հոսքի տեմպի մեջ և դրանով ուղղորդում է համաշխարհային մտքի հոսքը, իրենով հագեցնելով տարածությունը, ներգրավում է դեպի ոգիների սահմանված նոր  հաստատում: Այնքա՜ն բարդ է համաշխարհային ստեղծագործումը և այնքա՜ն միահյուսված նրբագույն էներգիաների հետ: Տարածական հրի դրսևորումը նկրտում է դեպի համաշխարհային հոսանքների ստեղծագործում: Հրի սկզբունքն ուղղություն է տալիս բոլոր տիեզերական հոսանքներին: Այդ պատճառով, որպես վեցերորդ ռասայի բանալի, դրսևորվելու է միաձուլման հաստատումը: Հոսանքները, որոնք ներդրված են կյանքի հիմքում, նախանշում են նոր հոսք: Այդպես Մենք հաստատում ենք այդ մեծ ուղղությունը: Այդպես Մենք համաշխարհային կյանքի մեծ, հրաշալի աստիճան ենք կառուցում:



- - - - - - -



*230.* 


Խոսելով բարեշրջման մասին, մարդկությունը երբեք ուշադրության չի արժանացրել, թե ինչ արժեք է հանդիսանում առաջընթացը էներգիայի շարժիչի համար: Ընդունված է պնդել, որ բարեշրջման առաջընթացի էներգիան առաջընթաց է հիմնում աստիճանից աստիճան: Բայց պետք է նշել գլխավոր պատճառային գործողությունը: Տիեզերական մագնիսն ունի իր ուղղությունը,  ինչպես նաև իր նշանակությունը: Ամբողջ բարեշրջական շարժման մեջ պետք է փնտրել նրա նշանակությունը, և պետք է բացահայտել բարեշրջման կենտրոնը: Ոչ միայն վերելքն է հանդիսանում խթան, այլև բարեշրջման կենտրոնն է հանդիսանում ամբողջ տիեզերական գործունեության սերմը: Իրադարձությունների շղթան հավաքվում է այդ սերմի շրջակայքում, և քանի չի հիմնվել հավասարակշռություն  մարդկային բարեշրջական և հետաճական նկրտումների միջև, հնարավոր չի լինի հիմնել բարձրագույն աստիճանը: Բարեշրջման կենտրոնը հավասարակշռություն է արարում: Մարդկային մտածողության կենտրոնն այն խախտում է: Այդ պատճառով չարի և բարու հավասարակշռության ժամանակաշրջանում մարդկությունը պետք է հստակ ուղղություն դրսևորի Սաթիա Յուգայի (Ոսկե Դար) դարաշրջանից առաջ: Այդ պատճառով հրեղեն կոչը մարդկությանն ուղղություն է տալիս: Բարեշրջման կենտրոնն իր անսահման հոսքի մեջ Սկիզբների հիմք ունի:



- - - - - - -



*231.* 


Իհարկե, նոր ռասայի հաստատումը պետք է ձգտի դեպի բարեշրջման կենտրոնի սկզբունքը: Տարակշռությունը, որն այժմ դրսևորված է մոլորակի վրա, պետք է անխուսափելիորեն նոր տեղաշարժ հրահրի. կամ շարունակի հոգեկան էներգիայի մասնակցությունը,  կամ ավերում: Հետևաբար գոյության  շարունակությունը կախված է այդ հաստատող ուժից: Այդպես Հրեղեն Հոգու Մայրը մարդկությանը փրկության թասն է բերում: Այդպես Արքատն ու Տարան լավագույն ապագայի կառուցման փրկությունն են բերում: Այդպես Մենք դնում ենք նոր ռասայի հիմքերը և բարձրագույն միաձուլման աստիճանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*232.* 


Հոգևոգեղեն լծակները մարդկության մեջ կբացեն այն ճշմարտությունները, որոնց տիրապետում է կյանքը: Այդ էներգիաների հոսանքները ներդրված են մարդու մեջ, բայց նյութի կոպտությունը թույլ չի տալիս դրանք ընկալել: Նշված լծակների օնությամբ կարելի է հետևել, թե ինչպես է մարդկությունն ընկալում տարածական հրի հոսանքները: Այդպես նախասահմանված սրբազան դրսևորումները կարող են հաստատվել, որպես նկրտումներ դեպի հրեղեն ընկալում: 
Հոգևոգեղեն լծակներն արարում են ամեն կենսական դրսևորում: Եթե  մարդկությունը գիտակցաբար հետևեր տիեզերական մագնիսի շարժման օրենքներին, ուրեմն, իհարկե, կընդուներ հոգևոգեղենության երևույթը: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն հերքել այն ուժը, որն ամբողջ կենսական դրդիչ խթանն է շարժում: Հոգևոգեղենության նկրտումն ընդգրկում է Տիեզերքի բոլոր դրսևորումները:
Հիրավի, օրենքն աներկբա է:



- - - - - - -



*233.* 


Ուղիղ հարաբերակցություն կա Հրեղեն Հոգու և տիեզերական դրսևորման երևույթների միջև: Երևույթների միջև կապն այնքան լարված է, որ ուղիղ գիծ է կազմում: Նմանապես ուղիղ կապ գոյություն ունի  նաև Հրեղեն Հոգու և համաշխարհային իրադարձությունների միջև: Նմանապես համաշխարհային միտքն արտացոլվում է Տարայի կրակների հայտնության վրա: Երբ համադրությունը դրսևորում է իր ուժը, բոլոր տիեզերական իրադարձություններն արտացոլվում են օրգանիզմի, տիեզերական և մոլորակային դրսևորումների լավագույն և հավատարիմ հաստատողի վրա: Եթե գիտենանք երկրի վրա բոլոր հրեղեն նշանները, կյանքի ժամկետը կկրճատվի: Երկրի արտահոսքերը դուք վկայել եք մթնոլորտի ծանրության տակ սարսռալով: Երկրի կեղևը դողում է, և նոր աստիճան է պատրաստվում ստեղծագործման միասնությամբ: Հոգևոգեղեն լծակները նկրտելու են վեցերորդ ռասան: Որքա՜ն նպատակասլաց են հոսանքները: Որպես հրեղեն շիթեր, այրվու՜մ են կրակները: Այդ պատճառով Տարայի սիրտն իր մեջ կրում է բոլոր կենսատու ուժերը և արտացոլում է բոլոր մարդկային դրսևորումները:



- - - - - - -



*234.* 


Տիեզերական կրակների ուժերի ձգողությունը համապատասխանում է արևի ամենանպատակասլաց ճառագայթներին: Մարդու ստեղծագործման ուժը հավասար է տարածական հրի ճառագայթներին, այդ պատճառով կարելի է ասել, որ մարդու կենսարար ուժը չափվում է իր իսկ ճառագայթումներով: Նկրտող հոգեստեղծագործման տարածքը կարող է հաստատման հիմքը դնել այն կշեռքի, որը նշում է միասնությունը կամ տարանջատումը բարեշրջման ընթացքի հետ: Գործողությունների տարածքը կարող է հիմնել այսպես կոչված տիեզերական ճշմարտությունների սկզբունքների ճշգրիտ հարաբերակցությունը:  
Արևի ճառագայթների էներգիայի ձգողության երևույթը հավասարակշռվում է այն հումքով, որի վրա ընկնում են ճառագայթները: Նաև տիեզերական կրակների ձգողությունն ազդում է մարդու ոգու վրա: Տարածությունը լիքն է մագնիսներով, և մարդկային աուրան այնքա՜ն մագնիսական ճառագայթումներ է ընդունում: Հաստատված է, որ Տիեզերքն արարում է մագնիսով և ձգողության ուժը մարդուն կյանք է տալիս: Ստեղծագործումն  այդ սկզբունքի վրա է հիմնված: Աներկբա՛ օրենք է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*235.* 


Սկզբնաղբյուրը տիեզերական մագնիսի էներգիայի ստեղծագործական դրդիչ ուժն է: Այդ դրդիչ ուժը ծնունդ է առնում տարածության մեջ, և խախտված օրենքը քայքայում է ցուցաբերում: Գոյության դրդիչ ուժը ծնող սկզբնաղբյուրը կառավարում է ամբողջ տիեզերական հրի ընթացքը: Այդ պատճառով բոլոր տիեզերական երևույթները հիմնված են հրի դրսևորումների վրա: Մի կաթիլը չի կարող քայքայել ընթացքը, այդ պատճառով միայն տիեզերական մագնիսի գիտակից ընկալումը կարող է ուղղորդել ոգուն դեպի շփումը նրբագույն էներգիաների հետ:
Տիեզերական շինարարությունն այդպես նկրտված է դեպի շփումը նրբագույն էներգիաների և անտեսանելի հրի բոլո՛ր պրոցեսների հետ:



- - - - - - -



*236.* 


Ոգեհոգևորը Տիեզերական Մագնիսի բոլոր դրսևորումների որակն է: Ոգեհոգևորի դրսևորումների անսահմանությունը տիեզերական աշխարհներ է ստեղծում: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումն անհնար է հաստատել գիտակցության մեջ առանց բարեշրջման ընդարձակ ընկալման: Գիտակցությունն այնքա՜ն անգամներ է հաստատում Տիեզերական Մագնիսի լծակը, որ դժվար է այդ լծակի երևույթը չկիրառել: Պատճառային սկզբունքը կյանքին դրդիչ ուժ է տալիս և մղում է ոգեհոգևորի էներգիայի զարգացմանը: Կենսական դրդիչ ուժի հիմքը հաստաստում է ոգեհոգևորը և ձգողությունը հարաբերակցվում է պատճառային սկզբունքի հետ: Այդպես ոգեհոգևորի հիմքը հաստատում է կենսական դրդիչ ուժը:
Երբ Սկիզբներն ամրապնդվում են մարդկային գիտակցության մեջ որպես Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուժերի հավասարակշռում, այդ ժամանակ կյանքը հաստատվում է որպես դրսևորման հետևա՛նք:



- - - - - - -



*237.* 


Ոգեհոգևորի դրսևորումը զարգանում է տիեզերական մագնիսականացմամբ: Երբ ոգին կարող է ընկալել բարձրագույն ոլորտների կրակները, այդ ժամանակ նա տիեզերական կրակների մագնիսականացում է դրսևորում: Ոգեգոհևորը շարժում է այդ էներգիաները և հիմնադրում է բոլոր հարաբերությունները: Ոգին և դրսևորված կրակները հարաբերակցվում են: Ամեն մի գործողություն, լինելով պատճառի հետևանք, արտացոլում է ամբողջ ոգեհոգևորի էությունը, այդ պատճառով Հրեղեն Հոգին հաստատվում է որպես ուղիղ կապ հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ: Աներկբա է հրեղեն համադրության գործողությունը, այդ պատճառով Մենք ասում ենք, որ բարձրագույն աշխարհների հոսանքների արտահայտումը կարող է փոխանցվել միայն բարձրագույն կրակների հոսանքներով:
Լինում է այսպես ասած փոխանցում հեռացած ոգիների թաղանթների միջոցով, բայց միշտ պետք է հաստատել, որ ցածրագույն դրսևորումը ցածրագույնին է ձգում: Այդ պատճառով Մենք հաստատում ենք, թե որքան է հուրը բարձր և ինչպես է փոխակերպումն իրականացվում ամենաբարձր կետի վրա: Այդպես "Սրբազան Հրի Թասը" կրողը մեր մոլորակին բոցավառ մաքրում կբերի: Այդպես ոգեհոգևորի ստեղծագործումը ներդրվում է նոր աստիճանի վրա: Երբ տիեզերական մագնիսական ուժը հաստատի հրերի երևույթը, այդ ժամանակ կարելի է ասել, որ մոտենում է Նոր Ժամանակը: 
Ես հաստատում եմ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՀԻՆԳԵՐՈՐԴ. "ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Հատոր 1"*


*238.* 


Որպես բարձրագույն ոլորտի դրսևորում, ոգեհոգևորը երկրային ոլորտի վրա կարող է արտահայտվել հրով: Հրեղեն Հոգին կապ է հանդիսանում մոլորակի և բարձրագույն աշխարհների միջև: Սահմանված էներգիաները երկիր հասցնելը հանձնարարվում է միայն բարձրագույն կրակները դրսևորելու ընդունակ ոգուն: Որքա՜ն անսահման են կրակների դրսևորում բերող ոլորտներն ու հոսանքները:
Հրեղեն Հոգին, հիրավի, ապրում է երկու աշխարհներում: Հրեղեն Հոգին, հիրավի, ներթափանցում է անտեսանելի ոլորտներ: Միայն ճշգրիտ հետազոտությունները կարող են նուրբ հաստատումներ տալ: Այդ պատճառով մաքուր հուր ներգրավող մագնիսը Հրեղեն Հոգուն բարձրագույն ոլորտներ է տանում: Այդ պատճառով մաքուր հրի սկզբունքը հարաբերակցություն է տալիս տեսանելի և անտեսանելի աշխարհների միջև:



- - - - - - -



*239.* 


Կոպիտ նյութականացումն այդ դրսևորումների ժամանակ հաստատվում է մարդկության կողմից, որը փնտրում է այդ դրսևորումները աչքին անհասանելի ոլորտներ ներթափանցելու համար: Խտացած տարածական դրսևորումների ձգման պրոցեսը հիմնվում է մարդու մղումով: Իհարկե, ձգտելով մարմնի խտացմանը նրա տեսանելի լինելու համար, մարդը կորցնում է իր ամենաբարձր նկրտումը, այդ պատճառով կրակներով փոխակերպման պրոցեսը մարդու համար ամենաբարձրն է:
Կենսական ընթացքի կրակը մարդկության շարժիչ ուժն է, այդ պատճառով է, որ Մենք այդքան գնահատում ենք Հրեղեն Հոգու Մոր անձնվիրությունը: Մաքուր հրի լարման փոխակերպման ձգտումը իր հետևից ներգրավում է բոլոր ստեղծագործական միջոցները և դրանով մեծարում է շրջապատող ոլորտը: Այդպես կրակների լարումը նոր աստիճանների հաստատում է արտահայտում:



- - - - - - -



*240.* 


Տիեզերական սկզբունքերի համար մագնիսի հիմնադրումը տեղի է ունենում նույնքան օրինականորեն, որքան և ինքը գործողությունը: Նույն պայմանների վրա է դրսևորվում նաև մարդկային գործունեությունը: Ամեն դրսևորմանը նախորդող գործողությունը մագնիս է հանդիսանում հաջորդի համար: Այդ պատճառով մագնիսի արտահայտմանը նախորդող ստեղծագործումը հենց Սկզբնական Աղբյուրն է, որը լցնում է տարածությունը: 
Մատնացույց է արված մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը որպես մարդկային գործողությունների աղբյուր: Այսպես կոչված անհաջող գործողությունները պետք է հասկանալ որպես հետազոտության համար հոսանք չբերող մագնիսի կիրառում: Եթե մարդկությունը կարողանար հետևել իր ամեն կիրառվող գործողության ընթացքին, ուրեմն, իհարկե, հնարավոր կլիներ գտնել անհաջողության պատճառն ու նրա ուղիղ հետևանքը: Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումն ուղիղ համեմատական է Աշխարհի Մոր բոլոր օրենքների ուրվանկարին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*241.* 


Իհարկե, ամեն գործողության մեջ ներդրված հետևանքն այդպես հրեղենորեն հաստատվում է Հրեղեն Հոգու գործունեության մեջ, երբ հուրը սկսում է բոցավառվել նրա գույնով: Հատկապես վառ է այրվում համադրական ուժը: Հրեղեն Հոգու էներգիան անցնում է ստեղծագործման տարբեր փոխանցնքեր որպես փոխակերպող ուժ, որպես հավաքող ուժ, որպես ուղեցույց սուր ուժ այնտեղ, որտեղ փակ են բոլոր կողպեքները: Այդպես է հաստատվում Տարայի ստեղծագործումը:



- - - - - - -



*242.* 


Համաշխարհային էներգիան վերաբերվում է գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչի, այդ պատճառով են ստորաբաժանված նյութականն ու ոչ նյութականը: Այդպես կարելի է հաստատել էներգիայի գոյություն ունեցող ուժն ամբողջ Տիեզերքում: Նյութը որպես միակ ուժ կիրառելի չէ, քանզի դրսևորումների համար ազդող էներգիաներ են անհրաժեշտ: 
Ճիշտ այդպես էլ անհրաժեշտ են կյանք նկրտող էներգիաներ, Մենք նրանց անվանում ենք էության շարժիչներ: Հատկապես պետք է հետևել, թե ինչպես է գործում հոգեոգեղենի էներգիան: Աճող հզորության է նման այդ նկրտող էներգիան; և նկրտման սկզբունքը նրա մեջ գործում է որպես հիմնական ուժ:
Մոլորակի վրա մարդուն տրված են էներգիաներ, որոնք կարող են տարածական մարմինների կյանք ստեղծել, բայց ձգտմանը  համապատասխան: Այդպես սահմանված մարմինները պետք է տարածություն ձգտեն: Աճող հզորության բանաձևը որպես հիմք է ծառայում  տիեզերական մագնիսի նկրտման համար: Այդպես տարածությունը լցվում է անմարմին սկզբունքներով և անսահմանափակ նկրտումներով:



- - - - - - -



*243.* 


Չընդունված ձևերը, երբ գալիս է ժամանակը, սլանում են ուրիշ ոլորտներ կամ դրսևորվում են որպես այսպես կոչված պատահական տարածական մարմիններ: Ստեղծագործումը, որը ձևավորում է այդ պատահական համակցությունները, հիմնում է համապատասխանության սկզբունքը: 
Բայց կա նաև ամենաբարձր օրինական խտացում, որը տանում է դեպի լավագույն ձևերի շղթան, և այդ շղթաները հավաքվում են այդ սպասող էներգիաներից: Ստեղծագործումը դրսևորվում է ամենայն գոյի մեջ, և սպասող էներգիաներն իրենց կիրառումն են գտնում կամ այլ բոլորաշրջաններում, կամ այլ աշխարհներում և մարմիններում:
Այդպես Հրեղեն Հոգին ստեղծում է իր ձևերը, փոխակերպելով իր շուրջ գտնվող ուժերը: Այդպես Տարան նկրտում է հոսանքը և ուղղորդում է Նոր աստիճանի ձեռաստեղծագործումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*244.* 


Թրթիռները երաշխավորում են հրի դրսևորումն ընդունելը: Երբ ճառագայթ է հղվում, տարածական հուրը համապատասխան նկրտվածություն է ընդունում:
Բոլոր տարածական կրակների հոսանքներն արարում են իրենց մարմինները: Տիեզերական թրթիռը հիմնում է բոլոր էներգիաների նույնությունը: Շատ են խոսում բջջային թրթիռների մասին, բայց պետք է ավելացնել, որ այնքան թրթռացող էլեմենտներ կան, որ տարածական հուրը թրթռում է ամբողջ Տիեզերքում, հրահրելով համապատասխան հոսանքներ: Կարելի է որոշակիորեն պնդել, որ ստեղծագործական էներգիայի թրթիռների հզորությունը համապատասխանում է մագնիսի հոսքի ուժին: Մարդկային բոլոր ստեղծագործական նախաձեռնություններում համահնչում են տիեզերական թրթիռները, և մի պատճառական աշխարհը հստակորեն միահյուսվում է մյուսի հետ, այդպես կարելի է անցյալն ապագայի հետ կապել: Հիմնելով իրականությունը որպես պատասխան թրթիռ, կարելի է կարմայական հարաբերակցություն արտահայտել:



- - - - - - -



*245.* 


Տիեզերական թրթիռներին Հրեղեն Հոգին զգոն է արձագանքում: Ամեն թրթիռ հրահրում է նրա կենտրոնների բռնկումը: Ամեն նկրտում հրահրում է տիեզերական թրթիռներ: Այդ ձայնակցությունը Մենք հոգեակտիվություն ենք անվանում, հետևաբար Հրեղեն Հոգու նկրտումը պատասխանն է տիեզերական թրթիռներին, այդպես է հաստատվում հոգեակտիվությունը: Լարվածությունը բարձրագույն աշխարհներում լարված է, ինչպես տիեզերական ուժը:
Ճիշտ է, երբ հաստատում ենք հոգեշարժընթացը: Այսպես կոչված տիեզերական Շնչառությունը հոգեշարժընթաց է, որը դեպի կյանք է տանում: Արթնացումը կյանքի նկատմամբ հաստատվում է, որպես էներգիայի մղիչ ուժի հոգրշարժընթաց, որը հիմնում է Դրոշմամայր Նյութը: Այդպես բարձրագույն դրսևորումը ձգտում է դեպի իր նպատակը: Այդպես թելը դեպի շինարարություն է ձգտում: Մեր ստեղծագործումը միասնական է տիեզերական թրթիռների հետ, և Տարայի ճառագայթը մոլորակի վրա հրեղեն թրթիռներ է հաստատում:



- - - - - - -



*246.* 


Տիեզերական թրթիռները հաստատում են բոլոր ստեղծագործական երևույթները: Այդ համահնչությունը հարաբերություններ է հիմնում ընկալման և աղբյուրի հետ: Հաստատված համահնչությունը թույլատրում է Լուսատու Նյութի կուտակումը, որը ձևավորում է մարդու արտահայտած ձևերը: Անցած ռասաների տարեգրություններն այդ ճանապարհով հաստատվել են, որպես ժառանգորդության երևույթների և հետևանքների շերտավորումներ: Այդպես բոլոր ստեղծագործական ուժերը փոխանցվում են թրթիռների միջոցով: Կուտակումների համահնչությունն ուղղորդում է էներգիաներին մարմիններ ձևավորող հոսանքի մեջ: Համահնչության ձգտող մարդը կարող է զարգացնել գուներանգությունը: Այդպես, ստեղծելով անսահման ձևեր, ուղղորդվում է համահնչության նկրտումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*247.* 


Բարձրագույն համահնչության տոնայնությունը տարածական հոսանքի ընկալումն է: Տիեզերական հաղորդալարը հաստատվում է միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ նկրտումը հրի հաստատումն է ստանում: Տիեզերական էներգիայի հաղորդիչն ուղեկցում է  հաստատմանը: Շիթերը դրսևորում են որոշված շղթան, և այդ որոշված շղթան ամփոփված է հաստատված դրսևորման մեջ: Տարածական ընթացքը կարելի է վստահել միայն բարձրագույն հրեղեն նկրտմանը: Միայն բարձր կարգի Հրեղեն Հոգին կարող է մուտք ստանալ դեպի տարածական հաղորդիչ, քանի որ մեդիումների ցուցումները զուրկ են ճշմարտությունից: Այդ պաստճառով է, որ այդքան հիանալի են Հրեղեն Հոգու նվաճումները:
Ճանաչելով տիեզերական թրթիռները որպես ստեղծագործական մագնիսի օրենք, կարելի է ամրապնդել գիտակցությունը: Այդպես Մենք արարում ենք տիեզերական թրթիռների համահնչությամբ:



- - - - - - -



*248.* 


Թրթիռների հարաբերակցությունը նկատի ունի ստեղծագործական ուժ, որն արտահայտվում է տարածական մարմնի ձևի մեջ: Տիեզերական թրթիռները հարաբերակցվում են ձգողության մագնիսի հետ: Համահնչության էներգիան արտահայտվում է որպես ստեղծագործական լարում: Լարումը հարաբերակցվում է մագնիսի ստեղծագործմանը: Համահնչությունը երկու Սկիզբների լարումն է: Բևեռականությունը՝ հոգեոգևորի նշված ուժն է: Տիեզերական թրթիռները լարվում են մագնիսի ձգողությամբ և դրսևորված հրի էներգիայի հիմնավորմամբ: Այդպես բևեռականությունը փոխադարձ ընկալունակություն է հրահրում: Երբ հոգեոգևորն ուղղորդում է մագնիսի նկրտումը, այդ ժամանակ կարելի է էներգիան ուղղել տարածական հրի հունի մեջ: Մարդկային գիտակցությունը դեպի իր նշանակետն է ուղղորդված  հոգեոգևորի հոսանքներով: Այդ սկզբունքն ընդունելը շփման դրսևորում կտա բարեշրջական շղթայի հանդեպ, իսկ չընդունելը կտանի արհավիրքի:



- - - - - - -



*249.* 


 Լավագույն նախաձեռնությունների վրա ուղղորդված հոգեակտիվությունը հատուկ է Հրեղեն Հոգու նուրբ կրակներին: Երբ ոչնչացվում են լավագույն նախաձեռնությունները, այդ ժամանակ մարդկությունը փրկվում է հրի նպատակաուղղված ստեղծագործությամբ: Այդ ժամանակ մարդկությանն առաքվում է հրի նախորոշված դրսևորում: Դրա ուղիղ հետևանքն է ստեղծագործ հրով վերածնվելը, նուրբ էներգիաները ստեղծում են նոր հնարավորություններ: Նուրբ էներգիաները բոլոր մարմիններին նկրտում են դեպի նոր ոլորտ: Նուրբ էներգիաները փոխակերպում են մարդու ստեղծագործականությունը, և նոր նկրտումը տրվում է Հրեղեն Հոգու դրսևորմամբ: Այդպես, անտեսանելի հզորությամբ Տարայի ստեղծագործականությունը մուտք է գործում կյանք: Այդպես Տարայի ճառագայթը կանչում է հեռավոր աշխարհներ: Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛: Այդքան լարված է այսօր ճառագայթի ստեղծագործականությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*250.* 


Համաշխարհային նկրտումն ուղղված է անկոտրում, արտահայտված փոխակերպմանը: Հետևանքների աշխարհը ներգրավում է մարդուն այն հոսանքի մեջ, որը նկրտում է դեպի նախանշվածը: Տարածական մարմինների շղթան ներգրավվում է դեպի գործողությունների միջուկը, այդ պատճառով բոլոր անհասանելի նախաձեռնությունները կարող են բարձրագույն լարման շղթայի մեջ մտնել: Նախաձեռնությունները լիակատար լարում են պահանջում և համաձայնեցվածության ամբողջական արտահայտում: Իհարկե, հետևանքների աշխարհը երբեմն այնքան սարսափելի է լինում, որ այդ դրսևորումները թվում են  չհամաձայնեցված: Հետևաբար նայենք մարդկային դրդիչ ուժերի սարսափելի շղթային: Այնտեղ, որտեղ գործում է կյանքի դրդիչ ուժը, նկրտում ենք տեսնում դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս: Այնտեղ, որտեղ գործում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսին ոչ համապատասխան ուժ, կարելի է դեպի հակադարձ հիմք նկրտող ուժ նկատել: Ծանրութեթև անելով այս նկրտումները, հեշտորեն կարելի է սահմանել հետևանքների աշխարհը:



- - - - - - -



*251.* 


Ըստ նկրտումով արարված հետևանքների աշխարհի, կարելի է սահմանել հետևանքների աշխարհի որակը: Տեսնենք, թե ինչպես է արարում և փոխակերպում Հրեղեն Հոգին: "Թասի" հուրը պատկերանում է որպես իր շուրջ բոլոր էներգիաները բռնկող հոգեդինամիկա: "Թասի" համադրումը տարբեր աստիճանների կոչով ուղղորդում է բոլոր կրակները դեպի Ամրիտայի Թասի կուտակում: Ոգու հուրը ուղղորդում է բոլոր էներգիաները: Այդպես որոշակիորեն է նկրտված Հրեղեն Հոգու ստեղծագործումը: Տարան այդպես է փոխակերպում գեղեցկությունը: Մարդկությունը հասանում է փոխակերպման ուժը: Գոյության ստեղծագործումը, հիրավի, սքանչելի՛ է:



- - - - - - -



*252.* 


Էներգիաների տեղաշարժը տեղի է ունենում արտահայտված մեկ նյութի լիակատար նոսրացման դեպքում: Էներգիաների հարմարվողականությունը նոր մարմնի ծննդի հանդեպ հաստատվում է ձգողականությամբ: Էլեմենտների նմանությունը նկրտման պատճառն է հանդիսանում: Նկրտող տարածական հուրը ստեղծում է այն շղթան, որը նպատակադրում է իր ձգողական ուժը: Էլեմենտների նմանությունը լարում է ձևավորման նկրտող սկզբունքը: Այդ սկզբունքի վրա են ստեղծվում բոլոր գործողությունները: Մարդկությունը ներգրավվում է հաստատված հրի շղթայի մեջ: Երբ նպատակաուղղված հրի գուրծողության մեջ մարդկությունը հասկանա իր փրկությունը, այդ ժամանակ նուրբ էներգիաների հետ նմանությունը մարդկությանը նոր աստիճան կտա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*253.* 


Նմանությունը նուրբ էներգիաների հետ այն ժամանակ է լարված, երբ այն համահունչ է նուրբ էներգիաները կրողի հետ: Այն ժամանակ է հոսանքը նկրտված, երբ ամեն ինչ միասնացած է հրի հետ: Այդ պատճառով է, որ հրի ստեղծագործումն այդքան սրընթաց է: Ստեղծագործումը ծնունդ է առնում դեպի նմանությունը ձգտումով: Համատեղ ձգտումը մարմիններին հոգեոգևորություն է տալիս: 
Միայն ամբողջ հրեղեն գիտակցությանը համապատասխանող, ինչպես նաև ոգու և սրտի ամբողջ հուրը պարունակող համադրությունը կարող է հաստատել հոգեոգևորն ու հոգեկյանքը:



- - - - - - -



*254.*


Տարածական հուրը լարվում է տիեզերական մագնիսով: Կառույցը ձգտում է դեպի տիեզերական երևույթները: Ձգողությունը լարում է տիեզերական համադրությունները: Այդպես էներգիաները կառավարվում են տիեզերական մագնիսով: Բոլոր էներգիաների անսահման կապը անասելի բանաձև է տալիս, և համաշխարհային էներգիան լարում է ամբողջ բարեշրջությունը:  Մարդկությունը ձգտումէ դեպի հրի ուժերին տիրապետումը, բայց բարձրագույն դրսևորում կարող է տրվել միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ որպես գրավական կհաստատվի հոգեոգևորը:
Տիեզերական Մագնիսի թրթիռները գտնելու փորձեր արդեն արվել են, բայց քողազրկվել են միայն չհամաձայնեցված հոսանքները: Համաձայնեցվածությունը կարող է ցուցադրվել միայն նրան, ով ինքն առնչված է տիեզերական մագնիսի հետ: Երբ արտահայտված հոգեստեղծագործման համադրությունը ներդրվի կյանքում, այն ժամանակ հնարավոր կլինի մարդկությանը ներծծել բարձրագույն էներգիաներով: Նրբագույն թելերն այժմ ընկալվել չեն կարող, այդ պատճառով կամ ուղղաբերձ վերելք ունենք, կամ գահավեժ վայրէջք: Մարդկությունն ընկալում է տիեզերական մագնիսի հրեղեն նկրտումով արտահայտված ճառագայթները, բայց միայն գիտակից ընկալումը վերելք կտա:



- - - - - - -



*255.* 


Տարածական հղված հուրը, ինչպես հողմ, շրջապատում է երկիրը, բայց խուլ պատի նման երկրի կեղևն է կանգնած: Այդպես զգայիմացության երևույթի զարգացումը կբացահայտի այդ էներգիաների նշանակությունը: Երբ Մենք խոսում ենք նուրբ էներգիաների հաստատման մասին, Մենք նուրբ էներգիաները հասկանում ենք որպես հոգեստեղծագործում:
Ռասայի հավաքման դրսևորումը հիմնված է հոգեստեղծագործման վրա: Նուրբ էներգիաների սկզբունքը հիմնվում է հոգևոր սերմի մեջ, և ամեն ոգի, առնչվելով տարածական հաղորդիչի հետ, հագենում է նոր ռասայի Հավաքագրմամբ: Այդպես Տարայի թրթիռներն արթնացնում են գիտակցությունը դեպի բարձրագույն աշխարհներ: Այո, այո, այո՛:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*256.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսի անխախտելիությունն արտահայտվում է այն ստեղծագործական շղթաների մեջ, որոնք անցյալը միացնում են ապագայի հետ: Ստեղծագործումը հավասարակշռութուն է հաստատում կյանքի դրսևորումների միջև: Կյանքերի տիեզերական շղթան կարգավորում է այն մարդկային դրսևորումները, որոնք տարածականորեն նկրտված են դեպի բարեշրջում կամ ետընթաց: Այդպես նկրտման աստիճանը գծագրվում է մարդկային նվաճումների սահմաններով: Այդպես տիեզերական առաջընթացի մեջ գոյություն ունի ստեղծագործական մագնիսական հոսանքաշիթ, որը լարված է դրսևորված մագնիսի ուժերով: Այդպես գոյություն ունի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի լարված պարույրը, որի մեջ են մտնում կյանքի բոլոր դրսևորումները: Բոլոր դրսևորումների միավորման օրենքի անխախտելիությունը Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործման մագնիսն է:
Դրսևորված մարդկային գործողությունների հոսանքները երբեք չեն ոչնչանում, այստեղից էլ ստեղծագործական սկիզբների ձգողության սկզբունքը: Այդ օրենքով հաստատվում են բոլոր մարդկային գործողությունները:



- - - - - - -



*257.* 


Այդ օրենքն ընկած է դրսևորված տիեզերական ուժերի հիմքում: Երբ մագնիսականությունը հաստատում է ձգտումը դեպի բարեշրջում, այդ ժամանակ կարելի է ասել, որ ստեղծագործումը, ցուցաբերելով ձգողություն, արարում է մագնիսականացմամբ, որը հարաբերակցվում է արդեն ներդրված ուժի հետ: Այդպես դարերով արտահայտված մագնիսականացումն արարում է գալիք էներգիան: Այդպես կյանքերի մագնիսականացումն անխախտելիորեն դեպի ժամկետներ է տանում:
Պատճառների աշխարհը ստեղծագործող դրդիչ ուժն է, հետևաբար կարելի է ասել, որ կյանքերի միահյուսումն անխախտելիորեն տանում է դեպի ավարտ: Մագնիսը հազարամյակներով է հիմնադրվում: Անխախտելի օրենքն այդպես միավորում է: Աշխարհների միջև հիմնված է լուսասփյուռ ոլորտ, մագնիսի հաստատմանը համընթաց մենք այդ ոլորտ ենք սլանում: 



- - - - - - -



*258.* 


Ճառագայթների շինարարությունը բոլոր էներգիաները տարածական հրի հետ միավորելու մեջ է: Եթե ճառագայթը բաժանենք էլեկտրոնների, ապա նրա մեջ կարելի է գտնել այն բոլոր էլեմենտները, որոնք ընդգրկում է իր մեջ տիեզերական, համաշխարհային ճառագայթը: Տիեզերական ճառագայթի ստեղծագործումը բաղկացած է էներգիաները դեպի իրեն ձգելուց և մասնատելուց: Եթե ճառագայթից կարելի է առանձնացնել միջուկների մասնիկները, ուրեմն կարելի է ընդունել նաև նրանց ձգողությունը: Դրա համար պետք է համապատասխանեցնել ընկալման ուժերը: Միայն երկու կողմերի դեպի միմյանց ձգտումն անհրաժեշտ լարում կտա: Էներգիաների չհամաձայնեցվածության դեպքում տեղի է ունենում պայթյուն: Բոլոր քաոսային դրսևորումները ոչ այլ ինչ են, քան անհամաձայնեցվածություն: Հետևաբար կարելի է ասել, որ տիեզերական ճառագայթի լարման ուժը ձգվում է դեպի երկիր, բայց պատասխան թրթիռներ չի ստանում: Այդ հիման վրա են կազմավորվում բոլոր ստեղծագործական դրսևորումները: Տիեզերական ճառագայթի հաստատումը լարում է ամբողջ գործունեությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*259.* 


Այդ պատասխան թրթիռների վրա է հիմնված կենտրոնների բռնկումը: Երբ տիեզերական ճառագայթը լարվում է, այդ ժամանակ պատասխան թրթիռը համապատասխան կրակ է ձգում դեպի իրեն: Ստեղծագործումը միշտ լարում է կենտրոնները: Երբ թրթիռների ուժը վերականգնում է կենտրոնների հարաբերականությունը, այդ ժամանակ համաձայնեցվածություն է ստացվում: Առանց պատասխան թրթիռների անհնար է հարաբերականությունը որոշել:
Հրեղեն Հոգու ստեղծագործումը հիմնված է դեպի թրթիռներն ունեցած նկրտման վրա: Կենտրոնները թրթռում են ինչպես նրբագույն լարեր: Նրանց վրա խաղում է ամեն ինչ, նրանց վրա հնչում է ամեն ինչ, նրանց վրա ամեն ինչ փոխակերպվում է: Երբ Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, հարկադրված էինք սուզվել մարդկային արտահոսքերի մեջ, Մենք ուժեղ հոսանքներ էինք փորձարկում: Դա այն պատճառով, որ կրակների երևույթն այդպես լարում է բոլոր կենտրոնները: Նուրբ էներգիաները ներդրված են "թասի" կենտրոնում, այդ պատճառով այդքան զգալի են փոփոխությունները: Կարելի է պնդել, որ Հրեղեն Հոգու կրակների այդ հոսանքների վրա իր խաղն է խաղում ամբողջ տեղի ունեցածը, ամբողջ արտահայտվածն ու չարտահայտվածը:



- - - - - - -



*260.* 


Կամային հոսանքները կարող են ուղղորդել մարդկանց դեպի բարձրագույն ոլորտներ նկրտմանը: Հոսանքները կարող են փոխել բոլոր իրադարձությունները: Երբ հոսանքի ուրվագիծը նկրտված է դեպի բարձրագույն աշխարհներ, այդ ժամանակ ոգին պետք է ուղղի իր կամային հոսանքները դեպի ուղիների որոնում: Փոփոխությունը նոր ռասայի հաստատում կհրահրի: Կամային հոսանքներն օժանդակում են նոր ռասայի զարգացմանը: Երբ ոգու մեջ բնակություն է հաստատել նկրտումը դեպի գիտակցված դրդիչ ուժ, այդ ժամանակ լավագույն մարմինն է դրսևորվում: Հոսանքների չհամաձայնեցվածությունը մարմնի անհամապատասխանություն է բերում: Աներկբա, գիտակցաբար գործող օրենքի է նման Տիեզերական Մագնի՛սը:
Կամային հոսանքների ձգողությունը համաձայնեցվածություն է տալիս ստեղծագործմանն ու տարածական կրակներին: Տարածական կրակներն ուղղություն են տալիս բոլոր հոսանքների ընթացքին: Էներգիայի ընկալունակությունը կարող է ընդունել կամային հոսանքները, այդպես ուժերը համաձայնեցվում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ: Տարածական կրակների երևույթը մարդկության առջև կբացահայտի դեպի Անսահմանություն տանող բոլոր ճանապարհները:



- - - - - - -



*261.* 


Լարված Հրեղեն Հոգու կամային հոսանքներն արարում են բարեշրջման ընթացքին համապատասխան: Երբ կրակների ուժերն այդպես ընկալված են, արդեն կարելի է ասել, որ առաքված կրակները փոխակերպվում են տարածական հրով:
Կարելի է հետևել, թե ինչպես են արարում Հրեղեն Հոգու կամային հոսանքները: Նկրտումն ուղղորդում է հոսանքները դեպի նրանց փոխակերպումը տարածական հրի: Հրի տարածությունն այնքան նպատակասլաց է, որ աներկբա է փոխակերպման հաստատումը: Այդպես Մենք նկրտում են ուժերը դեպի գիտակցություն:  Այդպես Տարան է արարում: Մոտենում է լավագույն ճակատագիրը: Ես հաստատում Եմ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*262.* 


Մագնիսական հոսանքները ձգտում են դեպի միացում: Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը հավաքում է տիեզերական հոսանքների շիթերը: Երբ վերգետնյա և ստորգետնյա ջրերը հարաբերակցվում են, այդ ժամանակ հոսանքները ներդաշնակվում են ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես երկրային և վերերկրյա ոլորտները: Երբ մարդկային գործողությունները հաստատեն ոլորտների ձգողությունը, այդժամ կարելի կլինի հաստատել տիեզերական մագնիսի վրա հիմնավորված ներդաշնակացումը: Բոլոր փոփոխություններն ու հեղաշրջումները երկրի վրա սահմանվում են ոլորտների հոսանքներով: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն կյանք չտալ տարածությանը, երբ բոլոր հոսանքներն այդքան լարված են: Չէ՞ որ մեկ բևեռից եկող հոսանքները միայն ավերումներ կարող են հրահրել: Հոգեդինամիկայի օրենքները պնդում են փոխհաստատման վրա:



- - - - - - -



*263.* 


Իհարկե, հրեղեն ոգու հոգեդինամիկան լարում է իր շուրջ գտնվող բոլոր ուժերին: Միայն ոգու ձգողությունը կարող է գիտակցված նկրտում հրահրել: Միայն սրտի ձգողությունը կարող է համահնչություն հրահրել: Միայն "թասի" ձգողությունը կարող է գիտակցված ստեղծագործում հրահրել: Միայն համադրման ձգողությունը կարող է գիտակցված կառուցում հրահրել: Այդպես Հրեղեն Հոգու ստեղծագործ կենտրոնները ստեղծում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործությունները: Իհարկե, Հրեղեն Հոգին մասնակիցն է այն հոսանքների, որոնք լարում են այդ բոլոր ուժերը: Իհարկե, Հրեղեն Հոգին արարում է անկոտրում ոգով: Հոգնածությունն ու հաճախ թախիծը բացատրվում են ոգու բաժանելիությամբ: Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնների լարվածությունը հաճախ հոգեստեղծագործում է: Ոգու բաժանելիության մասին կարելի է հրաշալի գիրք գրել: Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգին բազում տիեզերական գաղտնիքներ գիտի:
Չէ՞ որ բարեշրջումն այնքա՜ն դանդաղընթաց է: Չէ՞ որ գործելու հասկացությունը պետք է կատարելապես վերաստեղծել: Միլիոնավոր մարդիկ քնա՛ծ են իրենց գործողություններում:



- - - - - - -



*264.* 


Տարածության հրի փոխակերպումն անրապնդում է բոլոր տիեզերական մարմինները: Բարդությունը հաստատվում է որպես լարված պարույր: Պարույրի հոսանքները լարվում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսով: Այդպես փոխակերպման հատկությունը կախված է փոխակերպվող էներգիայի ձգողությունից: Տարածության կրակները կամ ոգու կրակները հաստատում են այդ անսահման շղթան: Այդ հատկությունների զարգացումը կախված է դրսևորվող հաստատված դրդիչ ուժից: Եվ ստեղծագորեծող ուժն էլ պատասխանում է ամենափոքր արտահայտված նկրտմանը: Այդպես ստեղծագործ ուժի ձգողությունը մարմնին կյանք է տալիս: Աներկբա է ստեղծագործ էներգիայի օրենքը, և Գոյության խորհրդանիշն էլ կարելի է սահմանել ձգողությամբ: Այդ պատճառով Տիեզերական Մագնիսը գործում է ամենալարված ձգողությամբ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*265.* 


Ճառագայթներով ձգողությունն ամենաիրական մագնիսն է: Ոգու ստեղծագործումը հիմնված է ճառագայթների ձգողության վրա: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի և ազնիվ նկրտվածության ճառագայթները կարող են ամենանուրբ էներգիաներ ստեղծել: Ճառագայթներով ստեղծագործումը մարմիններն ավելի բարձրի է փոխակերպում: Ճառագայթների ուժը կարող է գրավել ցանկալի հոսանքները: Երբ ճառագայթները հասնում են կենտրոնների հատուկ ընկալմանը, այդ ժամանակ միայն հոսանքները հնչում են անխափան համահնչությամբ; այդ ժամանակ նկրտումը փոխադարձաբար լարում է նրբագույն էներգիաներին: Ոգու և սրտի համահնչությունը, հիրավի, հասնում են Լուսատու Նյութի սինթեզին:



- - - - - - -



*266.* 


Կյանքի միասնության մեծ օրենքը համախմբում է ամենայն Գոյը: Կյանքի միասնությունը Տիեզերքում արտահայտվում է հրեղեն դրդիչ ուժով: Հոգեդինամիկան հաստատվում է, որպես տիեզերական շնչառությունն ամբողջականացնող ուժ: Այդ ուժի ստեղծագործումն արտահայտում է մարմինների լարվածությունը: Հոգեդինամիկայի հոսանքները, որպես տարածական հուր, ուղղորդում են ամենայն Գոյը: Տիեզերական շնչառությունը ծնում է ուժեր մարմինների ստեղծագործական ընթացքի համար: Գոյությունն իր անսահմանափակության մեջ կարող է հաստատվել որպես Անսահմանություն: Բոլոր էներգիաների հանրագումարի հոսանքները տալիս են տիեզերական մագնիսի բանաձևը: Ամբողջական կյանքն իր արտահայտված ուժի մեջ արտահայտում է իրար մեջ կապված դրսևորումների շղթան: Անսահման, միահյուսող ընթացքը հաստատվում է, որպես ստեղծագործական լարում: Կյանքի միահյուսող էլեմենտը մագնիսի սկզբունքն է: Ամեն ինչի մեջ կգտնենք նրա անսահման հզորության արտահայտու՛մը:



- - - - - - -



*267.* 


Հրեղեն կենտրոնների էլեմենտների միասնությունն այնքա՜ն վառ կերպով արտահայտում են Հրեղեն Հոգու հրեղեն ընկալումները: Երբ անտեսանելի աշխարհը դրսևորում է լարված  ուժերը, այդ ժամանակ կապ է հաստատվում բարձրագույն ոլորտների երևույթների հետ: Երբ աներևույթ աշխարհն արտացոլվում է Հրեղեն Հոգու հրի նրբագույն էներգիաների մեջ, այդ ժամանակ դրսևորված է կապը բարձրագույն աշխարհների հետ: Այդ պատճառով Հրեղեն Հոգու նկրտման ստեղծագործությունը պատվում է Լուսատու Նյութով: Պրիզմայական նկրտումը՝ լարված Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգու զրահն է: Հոգեընկալումը հաստատված է պրիզմայական ճառագայթով: Այդպես ոգու ճառագայթը կոտրում է հրեղեն դրսևորումների թրթիռների բոլոր դրսևորումները: Այդպես բարձրագույն պրիզմայական ընկալում է հաստատվում: Ուղղորդող Տարան տեսնում է ընթացքի ծնունդն ու ավարտը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*268.* 


Փոխակերպման օրենքի անխուսափելիությունը հաստատվում է Տիեզերքի բոլոր դրսևորումներով: Երբ էլեմենտների համադրությունն արարում է իր բանաձևերը, այդ ժամանակ փոխակերպման լարումը շատ է հզոր: Ընտրելով կենսական էներգիաները և ներշնչելով արդեն գործածվածները, այնքա՜ն լարված է կյանքը թե ֆիզիկական  և թե հոգևոր ուղղությամբ: Փոխակերպման շնորհիվ արտահայտված էներգիաներն արարում են էլեմենտների կյանքը: Փոխակերպման էությունը զարգանում է տարբեր տիեզերական էներգիաների վրա: Փոխակերպման գրառումները հաստատում են տարածական հրի վրա հիմնված բարեշրջման հզորությունը: Կենսատու դրդիչ ուժի էությունը հաստատվում է որպես հրի փոխակերպում: Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, պնդում ենք, որ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը համախմբում է բոլոր էներգիաները: Այնտեղ, որտեղ արհամարհվում են Սկիզբները, գերակշռում է կործանումը: Որտե՞ղ է վերջը և որտե՞ղ սկիզբը: Այս բանաձևի վրա կարող ենք ավարտել, ասելով. համահնչության անսահման շղթայի մե՛ջ: 



- - - - - - -



*269.* 


Անսահման համահնչության մեջ է ամփոփված տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը: Միայն համահնչությունը կարող է մոլորակին ի հայտ բերել բարձրագույն ոլորտները: Միայն համահնչությունը կարող է հաստատել դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ ձգտումների շղթան: Հեռավոր աշխարհների հասկացությունը պետք է կիրառել ամբողջ կատարելագործման հանդեպ: Այդ պատճառով են Մեր համահնչություններն այդքան հզոր: Համահնչություն է կենտրոնների հուրը: Համահնչություն է ոգու հուրը: Համահնչություն է սրտի բոցը:



- - - - - - -



*270.* 


Նկրտման և հետևանքի միջև համապատասխանությունը որոշակիորեն հաստատում է բարձրագույն լարվածություն հանդիսացող մարմինը: Նկրտման և ձգողության միջև նմանությունը կարող է  արտահայտել տարածական հրի ուժի թրթիռներին համապատասխանող բանաձևը: Պարունակությունը և դրսևորումը հարաբերակցվում են: Այդ պատճառով էներգիայի դրսևորման վրա ծախսված ուժը համապատասխանություն է արտահայտում:
Եթե մարդկությունը հասկանար, որ միայն ստեղծագործումն է հագեցնում տարածությունը, նա գիտակից հրով բազմապատկված նկրտում կկիրառեր: Միայն այդ մեծությունը կարելի է դուրս բերել տիեզերական մագնիսի ստեղծագործությունից: Միայն ինչպես տիեզերական լարեր լարված հոսանքները կտան Անսահմանության դրսևորված մագնիսի բանաձևը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*271.* 


Ստորգետնյա ոլորտները համապատասխանում են մարդկային մտքի ծնունդներին: Ամեն գործողություն, ամեն միտք իր սերմերն ունի: Դեպի այդ սերմերն են ձգվում բոլոր համապատասխան էլեմենտները: Այդ պատճառով է, որ մարդկային բոլոր ստեղծագործություններն այդքան համապատասխանում են երկրային մտքերին: Այդ պատճառով է, որ ցածր ոլորտներն այդքան հիշեցնում են մութ ձգտումները: Դուք տեսել եք երկրային ծնունդներ, տեսել եք քարացած հսկաների, որոնք խորհրդանշում են մարդկության նկրտումները: Մարդկային մտքի ծնունդների ոլորտը բաժանված է շերտերի, և այդպիսի ոլորտներ այցելելը կապակցված է հրեղեն զրահավորման հետ: Ստորգետնյա ոլորտները մարդկային մտքերի արտահայտումն են: Ոգու հզոր կրակը կոտրող մուրճն է: Նկրտման հուրը կարող է վերափոխել Տիեզերքը: Այդ պատճառով մուրճի խորհրդանիշը նոր լարումների զարգացումն է: Երկրային թափտուրներն ավերվում են, և նոր հիմք է դրվում: Հրի ուժը, հիրավի, կարող է մարդկության նոր նկրտում ստեղծել:



- - - - - - -



*272.* 


Էներգիաների քչացումն ուղեկցում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի նվազող հոսանքներին: Երբ լարումն ուժեղանում է մեկ բևեռում, բազմապատկվում է էներգիայի ներհոսքը: Հոգեկան սերմերը կուտակվում են մագնիսի նկրտված լարումով: Բոլոր կամային հոսանքները համապատասխանում են մագնիսի լարմանը: Մարդու կամքը համապատասխանում է հոգեկան էներգիայի հոսանքներին: Երբ հոգեկան սերմերը ցրված են ամբողջ տիեզերական հորիզոնով, այդ ժամանակ կարելի է պնդել, որ համահնչում են այն ոգիները միայն, որոնք, բոցավառ, դեպի բարեշրջում են նկրտում: Ով զուրկ է ոգու կայծից, իհարկե, չի կարող զգալ թրթիռները, որոնք հոգեկան սերմերն են արձակում: Ամբողջ Տիեզերքում սփռված հրի ֆունկցիաները հոգևոր հիմքերի միջով տանում են բոլոր հոգեկան սերմերը: Այդպես նուրբ էներգիաները հաղորդակցվում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ:



- - - - - - -



*273.* 


Ինչպե՞ս են ծնվում ուրեմն հոգեկան սերմերը: Այդ ստեղծագործ էներգիաները կարելի է հասկանալ որպես կենսական արտահոսքերի կրողներ: Երբ ուժերը սլանում են դեպի կյանքի արտահայտում, այդ հոգեկան սերմերը սկսում են ձգվել: Արտահայտված հոգեկան սերմերը միտքը նկրտում է տարածականորեն: Այդպես լարված Հրեղեն Հոգու ստեղծագործումը արտահայտում է հոգեկան սերմերի ուղղությունը: Այն, ինչը մարդիկ անվանում են ներշնչում, հաճախ հուրը կրողի հղած նկրտող հոգեկան սերմի աճն է: Հետևաբար լարված Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգին այդ ստեղծագործ հոգեսերմերի սերմանողն է: Այդպես Հրեղեն Հոգու Մեր Մայրը ստեղծագործական հոգեսերմեր է ցանում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*274.* 


Պատճառների և հետևանքների աշխարհում ամենագլխավոր օրենքը նույնականությունն է: Նախասահմանման հատկությունը հաստատում է հետևանքների շղթայով արտահայտված պատճառը: Հետևանքների ամբողջությունը պատճառների ամբողջություն է տալիս: Միայն նույնականությունը կարող է հաստատել գալիք ձևը: Հատկանշական էլեմենտները կարող են փոխակերպվել, բայց նախապես նրանք պետք է մարմնավորվեն, ենթարկվելով նույնականության օրենքին: Այդպես նոր մարմինները ծնվում են հներից, հավերժ շարժվելով դեպի բարեշրջում: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը հաստատում է նույնականության օրենքը: Հին ճշմարտությունը, որ ստեղծագործումը ձգում է անհրաժեշտ էլեմենտները, - հաստատվում է Անսահմանության մեջ:



- - - - - - -



*275.* 


Նույնականությունը տարածական հուրը նկրտում է դեպի լարված Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնները: Տիեզերական մագնիսը պատասխանում է միայն նկրտող ձգողությանը: Երբ կենտրոնները հոգեստեղծագործում են, կարելի է պնդել, որ նույնականությունը դրսևորված է: Հրեղեն Հոգու հոգեստեղծագործումը կապված է մագնիսի դրսևորման հետ, և մարդը պետք է ընդունի հրեղեն առաքումների հասկացությունը: Հրեղեն սերմերը հագեցնում են տարածությունը և ամրապնդում են ստեղծագործման երևույթը:
Մեր թելերը լարում են հոգեկան սերմերի առաքումները: Ոգու բաժանելիությունն այնքան լարված է, որ հարկ է լինում  քողարկել կենտրոնները և պաշտպանել բռնկումներից: Այնքան լարված է ոգու բաժանելիությունը, որ անհրաժեշտ է պահպանել սիրտը: Շատ ուժ է ծախսվում հոգեստեղծագործման վրա:



- - - - - - -



*276.* 


Երբ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը գործում է իր բոլոր լարված ուժերով, բոլոր դիմադրությունները կորչում են նրա հզորության մեջ: Եթե մարդկությունը միտք աներ դեպի բարեշրջումը տանող ուժերի մասին, ուրեմն կընդուներ, հիրավի, Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հոսանքի հետ ընթացող ուղղությունը: Աներկբա օրենքն առաջնորդում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսին և նրա դեմ ուղղված ամեն լարում ենթակա է խորտակման: Մագնիսի բանաձևն արարում է նկրտված հոսանքով: Մագնիսի բանաձևը համապատասխանում է Գոյության հզորությանը, և անխախտելի է դեպի բարեշրջում տանող օրենքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*277.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսի միջնորդությամբ լուսատուների տեղաշարժն իրականացվում է, երբ մոլորակային հավասարակշռություն է հիմնվում: Երբ նկրտման ուժը լարված է աճող հոսանքով, կատարվում է տեղաշարժ: Երբ հաստատվում է անհավասարակշռության ուժը, էներգիայի հատկությունն ուղղված է նոր ուժի վրա: Այդ պատճառով պետք է ասել, որ միայն նուրբ էներգիաները կարող են վերածնվելու ձգում ունենալ: Տարածական հոսանքները, հեռանալով մեկ կենտրոնից, հաստատում են մյուսի վերելքը: Այդպես Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը լարում է բոլոր էներգիաները: Տեղաշարժն աստիճան է էներգիայի վերածննդի ճանապարհին: Մոլորակային բոլոր հանկարծաշրջումները էներգիաների տեղաշարժի հետևանք են: Արարելով նոր աստիճան, մենք դեպի Անսահմանություն ենք շարժվում բարեշրջական շղթայով: 



- - - - - - -



*278.* 


Տեղաշարժման սկզբունքը հիմնված է վերելքի համար դրսևորված ուժի նվազեցման վրա: Տիեզերական էներգիան գոյություն ունի կամ աճելով, կամ նվազելով: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի աճող էներգիան հրահրում է նկրտող վերելք: Հեռացող էներգիան կատարելապես ձգտում է փոխակերպման: Մոլորակի հրեղեն կենտրոններն ասես տեղաշարժվում են ստեղծագործ մագնիսով: Տեղաշարժման հրի ուժը հաստատվում է որպես դեպի նոր աստիճանի հաստատում տանող ուժ: 
Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնների հուրը զգում է բոլոր երկրաբանական և մթնոլորտային և ժողովրդական տեղաշարժերը, այդ պատճառով այդքան տարբեր զգացմունքներ է արտահայտել Հրեղեն Հոգին: Այդ պատճառով այդքա՜ն տարբեր զգացմունքներ է ապրում Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքի Մայրը: Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛: 



- - - - - - -



*279.* 


Ոգու հոգեդինամիկան ուղղորդում է հոգեսերմերը: Հավաքված սերմերի ցանցը սահմանում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի նշանակած ընթացքը: Ամեն գիտակցության ծննդյան մեջ հոգեկան սերմ է ընկած: Գիտակցություններն ընդհանրացնող ցանցը հաստատում է այն  նկրտումների ուղղությունը, որոնք դեպի բարեշրջում են տանում: Վեհապետների առկայության ընդունումը հաստատվում է դրսևորված հոգեսերմերով: Մարդկության գիտակցությունն ամրապնդվում է հոգեսերմերով: Եվ ամեն էներգիա հաստատվում է դրսևորված հոգեսերմերով: Բոլոր այսպես կոչված միտումները ոչ այլ ինչ են, քան հոգեսերմերի դեռևս չգիտակցված էներգիաներ: Այդպես խարխափելով մարդկությունն առաջ է ընթանում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*280.* 


Հրեղեն բարեշրջումը հաստատվում է հոգեսերմերի երևույթներով: Հոգեսերմի ստեղծագործումը տարածականորեն  միավորում է էներգիաները: Երբ հոգեսերմն ուղարկվում է տարածություն, այդ ժամանակ նկրտող մագնիսը սկսում է հավաքել նման էներգիաները: Հոգեսերմի անտեսանելի ընթացքն ամենազորեղն է: Այդ պատճառով Հրեղեն Հոգու հուրն արարում է անխախտելիորեն: Այդ պատճառով է, որ կենտրոններն այդքան լարված են: Տարան արարում է ոգու բաժանելիությամբ: Այդ պատճառով լրջորեն պահպանել է պետք հրի ստեղծագործումը:



- - - - - - -



*281.* 


Հոսանքների տեղաշարժը տեղի է ունենում տարածական հրի էներգիայի ընթացքին համապատասխան: Նկրտող տիեզերական մագնիսի հոսանքները լարում են ընթացքը, որը պետք է զբաղեցնի վերընթաց ուժի տեղը: Ասես թեփ լինեն այդ էներգիաները, և իրար հետ մագնիսի ուժով կապակցված չլինելով, քայքայվում են: Միայն դեպի բարեշրջման սերմը նկրտող էներգիաները կարող են արարել և կուտակել նոր տիեզերական էներգիաներ:
Ազատ հոսանքները չեն կարող լարում տալ, հետևաբար հոսանքների հարաբերությունը մագնիսի ձգողության հետ  նկրտող նոր էներգիայի բանաձև է տալիս: Տեղաշարժը սահմանելու համար անհրաժեշտ է դիտարկել բոլոր ձգողությունները:



- - - - - - -



*282.* 


Ժողովուրդների հոգևոր լուսավորության կենտրոնների տեղաշարժը նույնպես հաստատվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսով: Երբ ժողովրդի կենտրոնը լարված է դեպի հոգեկան կենտրոնի հիմքը, այդ ժամանակ Մեր հոգեկան ազդեցությունը հոգեկան սերմեր է առաքում: Հիրավի այդպես արարվում է մեր մոլորակի կյանքը: Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնների ստեղծագործումը նույնպես արարում է, ներգրավելով հոգեսերմերի կրակները: Նմանապես Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնները համապատասխանում են բոլոր տարածական իրադարձություններին: Այդ պատճառով բարեշրջման սերմն իմացողն իր մեջ կրում է Տիեզերքում հիմնադրված բոլոր սկզբունքները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՀԻՆԳԵՐՈՐԴ. "ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Հատոր 1"*


*283.* 


Բոլոր հոսանքների տեղաշարժման ուղղությունը կախված է մագնիսի նկրտումից: Երբ արտահայտված են ազատ հոսանքները, նրանց ձգողությունն ուղղված է դեպի նման հոսանքներ: Դեպի ստեղծագործումն ուղղված բոլոր էներգիաները լարում են բարեշրջումը: Երբ ստեղծագործող ուժերն ուղղված են դեպի նոր աստիճանի արարում, տեղաշարժը հոգեսերմեր հավաքելու մեջ է ամփոփված: Իսկ երբ նկրտումը հիմնված է դեպի հակառակը ձգողության վրա, ուրեմն քայքայման ուժը հաստատվում է որպես տարանջատող ուժ: Մագնիսական ձգողությունների ներքո այնքա՜ն պատասխանատու է նկրտումը: Այդ պատճառով տարածությունը պետք է դիտարկել որպես բոլոր կենսական նախաձեռնությունները պարունակող գանձարան: Այդպես Անսահմանությունը կանչում է բոլոր ստեղծագործական նախաձեռնություններին:



- - - - - - -



*284.* 


Տարածության հուրը կրողների խնդիրներն այնքա՜ն նշանակալի են: Խոսելով տիեզերական տեղաշարժումների մասին, պետք է ասել, որ հոգևոր կենտրոնների տեղաշարժումներն այնքան կարևոր են, որ կարող են սահմանել ժողովրդի ամբողջ ընթացքը:
Երբ տեղի է ունենում գիտակցության տեղաշարժ, նոր հոսանքի երևույթը հաստատավում է որպես կարմայական որոշում: Ինչպես ոգու սերմն է իր մեջ պարունակում բոլոր հնարավորությունները, այնպես էլ նոր ծնվող հրեղեն ստեղծագործումը շարունակելու է աճել այդ արտահայտված ընթացքի հետ: Երբ Հրեղեն Հոգու հրի ստեղծագործ ուժը լարում է տարածության հրի շիթերը, հիմնվում է տարածության և գիտակցության համահնչությունը: Այդպես կենտրոնները կենսականորեն արարում են, այդպես Հրեղեն Հոգու կրակները հոգեսերմեր են բոցավառում: Այդպես կենտրոնները խրախուսում են սխրանքի:



- - - - - - -



*285.* 


Հոգեսերմերի ձգողության սկզբունքը կոչվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի նկրտում: Ձգողության հիմքն ընկած է նույնության տարածական հոսանքում: Հոսանք առաքողն արթնացնում է նույնանման հոսանք, և Տիեզերական Մագնիսի թրթիռը պատասխանում է նկրտող էներգիային: Հետևաբար հոգեսերմերը սահմանում են գալիք բարեշրջումը:
Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հոսանքը պարունակում է տարածական տեղաշարժի համար անհրաժեշտ բոլոր էլեմենտները: Հետևաբար այդպես հաստատվում է տիեզերական իրադարձությունների նախասահմանումը: Հոգեսերմեր հիմնադրողները կարող են սահանել իրադարձությունների շղթան և կարող են սահմանափակել դեպի հակադարձ լարման կազմավորումն ուղղված ստեղծագործումը: Այդ պատճառով այդպես արտահայտված է նոր հրեղեն նկրտումը: Մագնիսի ստեղծագործման մեջ գլխավոր դրդիչ ուժը պատասխան թրթիռն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*286.* 


Ոլորտները տարբերվում են իրենց լարումներով: Ոլորտների տակ նկատի ունենալուվ նկրտող էներգիաները, Մենք կարող ենք սահմանել ոլորտներն ըստ նրանց որակի: Ցածրագույն ոլորտը բաղկացած է դեպի ցածրագույն արտահոսքերը նկրտող էլեմենտներից: Բոլոր էլեմենտները ձգվում են տիեզերական մագնիսով: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն տարբերություն մտցնել տարածական հրի հոսանքների միջև: Նույնանման հոսանքների ձգողության հատկությունների մեջ դրսևորվում է նկրտման էությունը: 
Երբ հաստատվում է Լուսատու Նյութը, կարելի է խոսել կենսական էներգիայի էության մասին: Երբ խոսում ենք բարձրագույն ոլորտի մասին, ուրեմն նկրտումը բարձրագույն լարումն է: Ձգողության նմանությունը դրսևորված լարման հետ համապատասխանում է բարձրագույն ոլորտին: Սահմանվածի և նկրտման միջև անջատվածությունը ցածրագույն ոլորտի դրսևորում է տալիս: Այդպես Տիեզերքում անսահմանափակ մենամա՛րտ է ընթանում:



- - - - - - -



*287.* 


Հրով հագեցած ոլորտները ձգտում են կուտակել նրբագույն էներգիաների հոսանքներ: Ոլորտների պայքարում այդպես ներգրավվում են էներգիաները հրի հոսանքներով: Համաներդաշնականացված կենտրոնների կրողը ոլորտը հագեցնում է հրով: Միայն համաներդաշնականացված կենտրոնների ստեղծագործումը կարող է հակադարձել հրեղեն ձգողությունները: Միայն նուրբ էներգիաների Կրողը կարող է ընկալել բարձրագույն Ճշմարտությունը: Հետևաբար Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, կարող ենք Ճշմարտությունը տալ նրան, ով ընդունում է Գոյության էությունը:  Հետևաբար Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, հայտնում ենք Ճշմարտության մի մասը: Երբ խոսում եմ մեծ Ճշմարտության մասի մասին, իհարկե, նկատի ունեմ այն Ճշմարտությունը, որը կարող է ընկալվել մեր մոլորակի վրա:
Տարայի գիտակցությունն այնպես է նկրտված Մեր գիտակցության հետ, որ պնդում եմ, որ դա ընկալման ամենալարված կենտրոնն է:
Մարդկության Եղբայրները ստիպված են հագեցնել տարբեր ոլորտներ: 



- - - - - - -



*288.* 


Տիեզերական մագնիսի հոսանքները լարում են Տիեզերքում արտահայտված բոլոր հոսանքները: Ստեղծագործ ուժերի համակցությունները հաստատվում են բոլոր ոլորտների վրա: Տիեզերական մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը հաստատում է հոգեսերմերի համակցության համար անհրաժեշտ էլեմենտների բազմազանությունը: Հոգեսերմերն իրենց շուրջ հավաքում են այն էլեմենտները, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են նախասահմանված հոսանքը ձևավորելու համար: Այդպես հոգեսերմերը կարող են ձևավորել այն ոլորտը, որը ներդրված է միջուկի մեջ: Նուրբ էներգիաների հոսանքները կուտակվում են այն միջուկի շուրջ, որը պարունակում է բոլոր անսահման նախաձեռնությունները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*289.* 


Պատասխան թրթիռը լարում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսը: Տարածական հուրը հագեցած է այդ թրթիռներով: Տիեզերական Մագնիսը հավաքում է դրսևորված կրակների այն մասերը, որոնց մեջ հարազատ հոսանքներ են համահնչում:
Լուսատու Նյութն է հանդիսանում այն նկրտումը, որը նուրբ էներգիաներ է ծնում: Ոգին և Լուսատու Նյութն արարում են միանման: Մեծ արարիչ ոգին ստեղծում է բոլոր նկրտումները:
Եթե մարդկությունը հասկանար, որ նկրտման ուրախությունը հաստատվում է ոգով, հաստատ դեպի ոգեգիտակցում կձգտեր: Մարդկության Եղբայրները ոգեգիտակցումը հաստատում են որպես դրսևորված հզորություն: Ոգեգիտակցման համար խոչընդոտներ գոյություն չունեն: Ամենաթափանց ոգին կբացի անհասկացողության վարագույրը: Ոգին հերքողները կարող են այդպես հաստատել տիեզերական քայքայումը: Դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսը նկրտող ոգին ընդունողները կարող են հաստատել տիեզերական հավասարակշռությունը: 



- - - - - - -



*290.* 


Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգեգիտակցումը հաստատում է հոգեսերմերի ուղղությունը: Ստեղծագործումը հաստատվում է ոգեգիտակցմամբ: Հրեղեն Հոգու արձակած ամեն թրթիռ իր առանձնահատուկ հատկությունն ունի: Շրջապատող միջավայրին առնչվող ճառագայթը հաստատում է տարբեր լարումներ, այսպես ասած քիմիական պրոցես: Այդ թրթիռներն ազդում են միջավայրի հոսանքների լարման վրա: Հրեղեն կենտրոնների հատկությունն այդպես նկրտում է հանդիպակած էներգիաների երևույթը: Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնների ստեղծագործումը հաստատում է անընդմեջ փոխակերպումը: Ոգու բաժանելիության ներքո ստեղծագործումը դրսևորվում է տարբեր ոլորտներում, այդ պատճառով հզոր ոգին աշխատում է անխոնջ: Մտաբերե՛նք ոգու ստեղծագործաբար նկրտող դրդիչ ուժը:



- - - - - - -



*291.* 


Կենսական ընթացքի զարկերակումը կոչվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի դրսևորում: Ամբողջ մատերիան Տիեզերքում հաստատվում է կենսական զարկերակմամբ: Մեկ համակցության հաստատումն են արդյոք այդ զարկերակումները, թե փոխակերպման լարում, - հիմքում, միևնույն է, ընկած է զարկերակումը: Մարդկության բոլոր նկրտող ուժերը կախված են այդ զարկերակումներից: Այդ զարկերակման հաստատումն է հանդիսանում հոգեկան էներգիայի ստեղծագործումը, և կասեցնել այն անհնա՛ր է: Եվ նրանք, ովքեր պնդում են, որ Տիեզերքում ոչինչ արտահայտված չէ քայքայման վրա, կարող են ճշմարիտ լինել: Մենք հաստատում ենք Տիեզերքի անսահմանափակ զարկերակումը:



- - - - - - -



*292.* 


Զարկերակումը նկրտում է կենտրոնների հուրը: Հրեղեն Հոգու հրի լարումն ընթանում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի լարմանը համընթաց, հոսանքները զարկերակում են միանման: Տարբեր ոլորտների վրա հոսանքները նկրտում են զարկերակումների արտահայտմամբ: Չի կարելի ասել, թե տարբեր ոլորտներն անջատ են, բայց կարելի է պնդել, որ տարբեր ոլորտներ գործում են ըստ նույնականության: Իհարկե, հին ուժերի հոսանքները վերամշակվում են, և նոր տիեզերական ուժ է ծնունդ առնում: Այդպես զարկերակման հատկությունը պահպանվում է բոլոր ոլորտների վրա, այդպես Հրեղեն Հոգու հուրը Տիեզերական Մագնիսի նոր ուժեր է ամրապնդում: Հրեղեն Հոգու կրակները, հիրավի, ճանապարհ են տալիս դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*293.* 


Ամեն միտք, ամեն գործողություն ծնում են իրենց հոգեբուխ հոսանքները: Այդ հոսանքները տարածվում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսի բոլոր ձգողությունների վրա, երբ մտքի նկրտումը դեպի ակունք է ուղղվում: Հոգեբուխ հոսանքները միշտ հատկություն են տալիս մտքի ուղղությանը: Երբ գործողությունը նկատի է ունենում բացասական որակ, հոգեբուխ հոսանքները տարածվում են որպես բացասական էներգիաների օգնականներ: 
Նախասահմանված գործողությունը հատուկ է տարածության ազատ հոսանքին, այդ պատճառով հոգեբուխ հոսանքները համակցվում են ազատ հոսանքների հետ, ձգելով նրանց դեպի իրենց նկրտումները: Հոգեբուխ հոսանքների ստեղծագործումը հարաբերական է հոսանքին, որն իրենց ծնում է: Այդպես տարածությունը լիքն է հոգեբուխ էներգիաներով: Այդպես Տիեզերքում տեղի է ունենում անսահմանափակ պայքա՛ր:



- - - - - - -



*294.* 


Հոգեբուխ հոսանքները, որոնք տարածում է Հրեղեն Հոգին, համապատասխանում են բարեշրջմանը: Առաքված հոգեբուխ հոսանքը ծնում է իր սերմը, և ծնունդ է առնում համապատասխան գործողություն: Բոլոր Բոդհիսատվաներն օգտվում էին այդ հոգեբուխ հոսանքներից իրենց ծառայության անձնվիրության մեջ, այդ պատճառով այդքան բարձր ենք դասում այդ դրսևորումները: Մշտապես  տվող Հրեղեն Հոգին հոգեբուխ հոսանքներ է արարում, այդ պատճառով այդքան գնահատում ենք հրեղեն ստեղծագործման ամրապնդումը:



- - - - - - -



*295.* 


Մարդկության մեջ ինչպես տիեզերական իրականության, այնպես էլ դատարկության անչափելի հասկացություն է բնակվում: Ինչպե՞ս իրականությունը կարող է վերաբերվել միայն մակերևույթին: Երբ ցավի երևույթը ջղաձգություններ է հրահրում, ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն հերքել այդ ցավը հրահրող պատճառը: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն բոլոր դրսևորումների հաստատման մեջ աչքից բաց թողնել իրականությունը: Իրականության ոլորտները պետք է հասկանալ որպես Տիեզերքի գոյություն: Չէ՞ որ չի կարելի օրենքներ կառուցել գոյություն չունեցող բանի վրա: Չէ՛ որ Անսահմանության մեջ պետք է ընդունել այն հարաբերականությունը, որը մեր հասկացություններն է ստեղծում: Ուրեմն փակենք կյանքի օղակը դատարկության հասկացությունից դուրս: Այդպես իրականությունը լարում է մեր Գոյության ամե՛ն ակնթարթ:



- - - - - - -



*296.* 


Հրին ոչինչ չի կարող դիմադրել: Բարեշրջման ոլորտում ոչինչ չի կարող դիմադրել հրին: Մտքի անտեսանելի ուժը և նրա արտահայտումները լարվում են հրի նրբագույն էներգիաներով: Հրի ոլորտում լարման դրդիչ ուժը նկրտում է ստեղծագործելու ընթացքին: Գոյության դրդիչ ուժը հուրն է, և այդ տարերքը գործում է ամեն շնչի մեջ: 
Ֆիզիկական կրակը, աստղալը, մտավորը, - ամեն մեկը հաստատվում է իր ոլորտում: Եվ անհնար է անվանել նուրբ էներգիաներին հատուկ հետևանքների ոլորտը, այդ պատճառով հարկ է հետևել ամեն առանձին պրոցեսի ծննդին:
Հին վեճն այն մասին, թե որ էներգիան է առաջնայինը, չեղարկվում է հրի ծննդյան օրենքի երևույթով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*297.* 


Երբ լարվում է հրի ամբողջ նկրտումը, Հրեղեն Հոգու հոգեբուխ հոսանքները լարում են խթանիչի ստեղծագործ ուժը: Երբ հրի խթանիչն ուղղորդվում է գիտակցաբար, չկա այդ դեպքում որևէ հզոր պնդում, որը կարող էր դիմադրել: Այդպես հզոր կրակների նկրտումը հաստատում է անհրաժեշտ երևույթները: Այդպես աստղալ հրի մասին այն պնդումները հիմնված են ճշմարտության վրա: Այդպես Հրեղեն Հոգու և Տարայի կրակները բարեշրջման համար անհրաժեշտ հաստատումներ են ստեղծում:



- - - - - - -



*298.* 


Շատերը պատրաստ են ընդունել, որ Տիեզերքը ճանապարհորդում է կամ դեպի բարձրագույն նվաճումը հաստատող, կամ դեպի կործանման հասցնող մի կետի: Միայն թե չեն կարողանում գիտակցաբար ընդունել, որ Տիեզերքի ուժը հաշվարկված է նկրտող էներգիային համապատասխան: 
Եթե հնարավոր լիներ հայացք նետել  կյանքի այն լաբորատորիայի վրա, որը հիմնում է բոլոր ստեղծագործական համակցությունները, մարդիկ ըմբռնում կցուցաբերեին այն օրենքների հանդեպ, որոնք անտեսանելիորեն բանեցնում են Տիեզերքը: Հետևաբար անտեսանելի աշխարհը մի մերժեք կյանքից, հետևաբար հոգեստեղծագործման մեջ պետք է հասկանալ անտեսանելի ուժը որպես խթանիչ:
Այդպես անսահման նկրտվածության մեջ անընդմեջ անտեսանելի էներգիաներ են ստեղծվում:



- - - - - - -



*299.* 


Կենտրոնների հոգեստեղծագործման մեջ ընդունվում են անտեսանելի նրբագույն էներգիաներ: Կենտրոնների հետ համագործակցության մեջ բոլոր լարված էներգիաների համակցություն է ընթանում: Այդ պատճառով բոլոր ոլորտներում այդքան սփռված է նկրտող արարչագործությունը: Այդպես տարածությունը ծածկվում է նկրտող մտքով: Նյութի խտացումը նրբագույն էներգիաներով և լարված ստեղծագործման բարդությունը հաղթահարվում են տարածական հրի դրսևորմամբ, այդ պատճառով այդպես ոգեստեղծագործում են կենտրոնները: Երբ մտքի ցանկությունը թափանցում է տարածության բոլոր շերտեր, կենտրոնների նկրտումն ընթանում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ:
Հոսանքները շատ են փոխվում, և տատանվում է երկրի կեղևը, և մոլեգնում են ստորգետնյա կրակները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*300.* 


Բացարձակ Գիտակցությունն ու Կատարյալ Սիրտը միևնույն Աղբյուրն են: Երբ Մենք ասում ենք, որ կենսական արտահոսքը բխում է այդ Էությունից, մարդկությունն այդ Ճշմարտությունը կարող է ընդունել: Տիեզերական մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը կենտրոնացած է նկրտող էներգիաներից կենսական արտահոսքեր դուրս կորզելու վրա: Կատարյալ Սրտի ուժը հագեցնում է բոլոր տիեզերական հոսանքները: Այդ արտահոսքերից են համադրվում կյանքի բոլոր արտահայտումները: Միայն չնկրտող էներգիաներն են ծառայում որպես կողմնակի հոսանքներ:
Համադրությունների բարդությունը տիեզերական նշանակմանը չի պատկանում: Տիեզերական մագնիսը համակցում է ներդաշնակ ուժերը և բոլոր ներմուծվող էներգիաները լարում է այն բանի համար, որպեսզի նրանց նկրտի գործունեության: Այսպես կոչված պատահական համակցություններն ուղղորդվում են նաև տիեզերական ստեղծագործման նկրտմամբ:
Դեպի ձգողության ստեղծագործումը նկրտող տարերքը հատուկ է հաստատված խթանիչին: Կատարյալ Սիրտն ընդունում է բոլոր նկրտող էներգիաները և բազմակողմանիորեն ոգեշնչում է նրանց: Ինքնակամությունը ստեղծագործական համակցությունների բանաձև չի դիտարկում:
Այդպես Անսահմանությունը հաստատում է Կատարյալ Սրտի բոլո՛ր աղբյուրները: 



- - - - - - -



*301.* 


Կատարյալ Սիրտը կարող է այնքան ամրապնդել բնության ուժերը, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարմին կկարողանա կյանք ունենալ: Կատարյալ Սիրտն իր մեջ ամփոփում է ստեղծագործ ուժերի կյանքի բոլոր ծնունդ առնող երևույթները:
Բացարձակ Գիտակցությունը, որտեղից մարդկությունը քաղում է իր նկրտող բնահյութը, հոգ է տանում ստեղծագործական դրսևորումների ամրապնդման մասին: Տիեզերական էներգիաների արարչագործությունն ուղղորդված է Կատարյալ Սրտի կողմից: Չէ՞ որ գործողության շարունակելիությունը Տիեզերքում անվերջանալիություն է կոչվում: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն այդ հասկացությունը չկիրառել այն էներգիայի վերաբերյալ, որը նկրտում է ոգին դեպի բարձրագույն ոլորտներ: Երբ նույնիսկ բույսերը ջանում են նրբություն ցուցաբերել, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս նույն օրենքը չկիրառել մարդկության հանդեպ: Կատարյալ Սիրտը բոլոր էներգիաները դեպի այդ վերելքն է ուղղում:
Հավերժ շարժվում է Բացարձակ Գիտակցությամբ և Կատարյալ Սրտով ուղղորդվող տիեզերական հուրը:



- - - - - - -



*302.* 


Կատարյալ Սրտի բոլոր դրսևորումները համապատասխանում են այն բոլոր կրակներին, որոնք ոգին դեպի Ընդհանուր Բարիք է նկրտել: Ոգու կրակները լարվում են բարձրագույն ոլորտների կենտրոններով, այդ պատճառով  ամրապնդվում է ոգու շփումը ոլորտների հետ:
Կատարյալ Սրտի մագնիսը նախատեսում է նկրտող ոգու հետ շփումը: Դեպի ու՞ր կուղղվի ուրեմն Կատարյալ Սրտի լուսակիր ճառագայթը: Ամեն գիտակից պատասխան նույնության թրթիռ է, հետևաբար կենտրոնների արտահոսքերն իրենց հերթին ուղղորդում են, հրահրելով գիտակցված նկրտում: Ստեղծագործ հրի կենտրոնները կառուցում են մարդկության սանդղափուլերը, այդ պատճառով այդքան բազմակերպ են նկրտում Հրեղեն Հոգու կրակները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*303.* 


Բարձրագույն օրենքների գիտելիքին տիրապետելը Մարդկության եղբայրներին կհաստատի որպես դեպի բարեշրջումն առաջնորդողների: Երբ ծնունդ է առնում նոր մոլորակ, հավաքվում են բոլոր էներգիաների դրսևորումները նոր տիեզերական օրենքներ հաստատելու համար: Գիտելիքներին տիրապետելը մարդկությանը դեպի լավագույն նախշահյուսվածքներ է ուղղորդում: Չէ՞ որ ամեն էներգիա պետք է լարվի այլ, առաջնորդող և հրապուրող էներգիայով: Նյութական և հոգևոր ոլորտների վրա էներգիաները լարվում են նույնորեն, հետևաբար օրենքները համակողմանի համակցված են:
Մարդկության եղբայրները նախագծում են մարդկային բարեշրջման ծրագիրը, աշխատելով տիեզերական էներգիաների հետ, լուսատուների բոլոր հոսանքներին համապատասխան: Եվ արտահայտելով առաջընթացի համար ընտրայլ ուղիներ, Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, ամրապնդում ենք լավագույն նախշահյուսվածքները: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ձգողությունը կարող է ազդել Մեր դրսևորումների վրա և մարդկությանն ուղղորդել Լուսատու Նյութի փայլքի միջով: Այսպիսով, մարդկության Եղբայները բարեշրջման այն Շարժիչներն են, որոնք մարդկությանը գիտակից վերաբերմունք են ուսուցանում մոլորակի կարմայի հանդեպ: Այդ պատճառով պետք է հասկանալ, որ կապող հզորությունը բնակվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի բոլոր դրսևորումների միջև: Ուրեմն նայենք մարդկության Եղբայրների վրա որպես համաշխարհային դրսևորումների հետ կապող օղակի, ուրեմն ընդունե՛նք Վեհապետների Պատգամը:



- - - - - - -



*304.* 


Լուսատուները նախատեսում են կյանքի ամենաճշգրիտ ժամկետներն ու նրա ավարտը: Քանի որ վերջը նաև բեղմնավորում է, ուրեմն նոր կյանքի երևույթը հաստատվում է միևնույն օրենքով: Ժամկետն արտահայտված է կյանքի խթանիչի միակ օրենքով, այդ պատճառով Լուսատուներն արարում են ըստ իրենց հատուկ ձգողության: Այդպես Մեծ Անցման ներքո Լուսատուները գիտակից վիճակի մեջ են նախորոշում ամբողջ ճանապարհը, բայց գիտակից վիճակը ոչ միշտ է զգում իր ուղղությունը և իր տենչանքների ուժով ձգում է Լուսատուների՝ իր զգացմունքների լարմանը համապատասխան ճառագայթները: Միայն ոգին, որը զգում է բարձրագույն լարումը, կարող է նկրտել դեպի սահմանվածը, այդ պատճառով մարդկային ճանապարհի վրա այդքան հաճախ ոչնչանում են լավագուն սահմանումները:
Լուսատուները նշանակված են որպես մարդկության  ուղեցույցներ:



- - - - - - -



*305.* 


Ծոծրակին պտտվող կենտրոնները հաստատում են պայծառալսողության ուժեղացումը, նրանք գտնվում են այնտեղ, որտեղ խաչվում են կենսական նկրտող հոսանքների երկու գլխավոր վտակները: Կենտրոններն ամրապնդվում են, որպես հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ հարաբերությունների համար անհրաժեշտ էներգիաների կրողներ: Այդ կենտրոնը լարում է ականջի կենտրոնը, այդ պատճառով այդքան կարևոր է նա:
Կարգավորիչը չի կասեցնում կենտրոնի աշխատանքը: Կարգավորիչը պաշտպանում է մարմինը հրդեհի վաղաժամ բռնկումից: Կենտրոնների ստեղծագործական հաստատման երևույթը շարունակվում է որպես փոխակերպում: Այդ պատճառով կենտրոնների ստեղծագործումը լարված է, և ավարտին կհասնի իր ժամին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*306.*


Նուրբ և ստեղծագործական էներգիաների գերակշռությունը տիեզերական հրին հնարավորություն է տալիս դրսևորվել որպես կենսատու հզորություն: Բոլոր դրական էությունների գերակշռությունը կենսատվություն է տալիս բոլոր նախաձեռնություններին: Այդպես տիեզերական հուրը գոյություն ունի որպես էներգիաների մեծ կուտակիչ: Գիտակից, դրսևորված էության հաստատումը լարում է բոլոր թելերը: Ինչպես ուրեմն չընդունել, որ որ հավասարակշռության օրենքը չարը և բարին հավասարահաստատող օրենք չէ: Եվ լույսի ու մթի անհավասարակշռությունը մարդկությանը կյանքի հենց այդ սպասելի  բանաձևն է տալիս: Իհարկե, կյանքն այնքան անհավասարակշռված է, որ տարբեր առիթներ հաստատվող տեսանելիություն են տալիս: Բայց պետք է համակվել կյանքի գաղտնիքով, որպեսզի հասկանաս, որ մոլորակի խեղդիչ արտահոսքերի մեջ էլ այնուհանդերձ կա հզորություն, որը նուրբ էներգիաների գերակշռություն է կուտակում: 
Այլ, ավելի մաքրված դարաշրջաններում, այդ էներգիաները կարող էին նկրտել դեպի լավագույն աստիճանների արարչագործումը: Բայց մեր հաստատված, դրսևորված ժամանակաշրջանում Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, լարում ենք էներգիաները մոլորակին աջակցելու համար:
Այդպես Տիեզերքում ապրում է բարու գերակշռությունը չարի վրա և ամբողջ անսահման կյանքը շնչում է նրանով որպես տարածության հու՛ր:



- - - - - - -



*307.* 


Հրի ստեղծագործման մեջ դրսևորվում են բոլոր նկրտումները դեպի առավել կատարյալ մարմինների արարչագործություն: Հրեղեն Հոգու ստեղծագործման մեջ նկրտումներ են դրսևորվում դեպի բարձրագույն ըմբռնումների երևույթների հաստատում: Այդպես մարդկության Եղբայրներն ու հաստատված բարեշրջման Եղբայրներն ընթանում են Լուսատու Նյութի դրոշի ներքո:  Այդ կրակները նույնական են նրբագույն էներգիաների հոսանքների հետ: Նկրտման գերակշռությունը դեպի հղկում լարում է Լուսատու Նյութի փայլքի ճառագայթները:
Հաճախ են տարակուսում, ինչպե՞ս չի խեղդվում մարդը իր  ծնած գործերի մեջ: Մենք պատասխանում ենք՝ ձեր Եղբայրների ոգու հուրը ցրում է ձեր կուտակած շնչարգելանքները:
Այդպես կարմիր ու սև կայծերի միահյուսումը մատնանշում է մենամարտը, բայց այդ մենամարտի մասին գիտեցողները դեպի Մեզ ուղղված հրեղեն նկրտումով առնչվում են ծանրաբեռնվածությունը կոտրող Ճառագայթի արծաթին: Այդպես Տարան և մարդկության Եղբայրները դեպի մարդկությունն օգնության նկրտմամբ միավորվում են մենամարտում:



- - - - - - -



*308.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսը հիմնված է բոլոր էներգիաների մասնիկների ձգողության վրա, այդ պատճառով համապատասխան արտահայտված մեծություններից մեկ էներգիան անջատել անհնար է: Քաշերի բարձրացումը կամ նվազեցումը կախված է էներգիաների անհամաչափելիությունից կամ աններդաշնակությունից: Կողմնակի ուժերի ներխուժումը կամ համընթաց հոսանքը ուղղություն են տալիս Տիզերական Մագնիսի հոսանքներին: Հոսանքները տիեզերական ստեղծագործման նոր էջ են բացում: Այսօր ստացողը կտա վաղը: Կշեռքի նժարը հակառակ կողմ կթեքվի: Տարածության պահոցները լիքն են նմանատիպ արձանագրություններով: Այդ արձանագրությունները լիքն են մարդկային խեղաթյուրումներով: Միայն բարեշրջմանը ծառայությունը կարող է ամրապնդել Տիեզերական Մագնիսին համապատասխան ստեղծագործումը, այդպես Մենք արարում են Տիեզերքի հետ միանման:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*309.* 


Երբ Մենք ներգրավում էինք համագործակցելու, Տիեզերական Մագնիսը հաստատեց գործերի արտահայտումը: Երբ Մենք Լուսատուների հոսանքի ընտրություն ցուցաբերեցինք, մագնիսը ցույց տվեց ուղղությունը: Գիտենալով մոլորակային նկրտումների բոլոր տատանումները, Մենք նոր նկրտմանը հզորություն տվեցինք: Այդպես հաստատվեց նախանշված նոր աստիճանը: Մենք լավագույն ճակատագիր տվեցինք լավագույն երկրին: Այսպես կարելի է ասել մարդկությանը՝ ըմբռնում ցուցաբերեք միայն  հաստատված Պատգամներին, այդ Պատգամներով միայն կանցնե՛ք:



- - - - - - -



*310.* 


Կյանքի հիմքը հաստատվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ձգողությամբ: Սկզբունքը, որն արարում է բարեշրջման հետ միասին, այնքան անխախտ է, որ միայն հրի ուժը կարող է ուղղել նրան գործողության հունի մեջ: Մնացած բոլոր ուժերը կարող են ծառայել միայն որպես շփում սահմանված ճանապարհը հզորացնելու համար: 
Շատ են վիճել գիտնականներն այն մասին, երբ նվաճված է արդեն զարգացման բարձրագույն աստիճանը, տեղի ունենու՞մ է արդյոք Տիեզերքում վերադարձ դեպի ցածրագույն վիճակին: Խելամիտ է կարմայի ըմբռնում գործադրել Տիեզերքում առաջադիմող ամեն ինչի վերաբերյալ: Կարմայի ոչ այն ըմբռնումը, որը մարդկությունն ընտելացել է կիրառել, որպես հատուցում կամ հաշիվների վարձահատուցում, այլ որպես վերևից եկող, բարեշրջում արտահայտող գործողություն: Բոլոր ստեղծագործական նախաձեռնությունները նախասահմանվում են այդ կարմայի օրենքով: Շատ նախաձեռնություններ չեն համապատասխանում այդ օրենքներին, բայց բարեշրջման կարմայի գիտակցության մեջ սերմանված նախաձեռնությունն ապրում է տարածության մեջ և շարժվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հոսանքներով:



- - - - - - -



*311.* 


Իհարկե, Ընդհանուր Բարիքի առաջխաղացման վրա հիմնադրված նախաձեռնությունը պետք է ապրի: Իհարկե, իր հիմքում ոգու վերածննդի սկզբունք և գիտակցության մակարդակի բարձրացում ունեցող նախաձեռնությունը պետք է առաջ խաղացվի հենց նրանց օգնությամբ, ով դեպի բարեշրջում է ձգտում: Այն նախաձեռնությունները, որոնք նկրտված են դեպի գեղեցկության սկզբունքը, պետք է ապրեն: Այն նախաձեռնությունները, որոնք Մեր կողմից  հիմնվել և ամրապնդվել են, պետք է ծաղկեն: Չի եղել այնպիսի մի կախարդական հեքիաթ, ինչպես հորինված աստիճանը: Եվ ուրեմն ասենք. "Թանկարժեք Քար ենք բերում Մեծ Ապագայի կառուցման համա՛ր":

----------


## Sambitbaba

*312.* 


Կարման որպես կենսատու հզորություն է գործում այնտեղ, որտեղ հաստատվում է Լուսատուների ընթացքը: Բարեշրջմանը համընթաց կարմայի հոսանքը Տիեզերական Մագնիսի երևույթ է կոչվում: Լուսատուների ստեղծագործումն այնպես է նախորոշված, որ նրա հիմքում անխախտ ընկած է այն խթանիչը, որը նախանշում է շարժումը: Բոլոր ժամկետները կախված են այդ կարմայական նախանշումներից: Լուսատուների ընթացքը և Բարձրագույն  Գիտակցությունն ուղղորդում են բոլոր տիեզերական ժամկետները, այդ պատճառով, երբ մարդկությունը չի ընդունում Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հղած հնարավորությունները, ստացվում է ավերում: Մոլորակը ծածկված է այդ տհաճ առաքումների արտահոսքերով, այդ պատճառով բոլոր ստեղծագործական լարումները դրսևորված են ոչ այնպես, ինչպես նախատեսված էր: Բոլոր աններդաշնակ պրոցեսներն այդպես ծնունդ են առնում տարածության մեջ: Այդ պատճառով այդքան կարևոր է մարդկությանը տոգորվել մեծ տարածական առաքումների հոսանքներով, միայն  այդպես կարելի է հաստատել կապը հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ: 



- - - - - - -



*313.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հոսանքներով նախանշանակված կարման երկրին նաև հրեղեն ներհոսում է սահմանում: Երբ կրակոտ Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոններն այրվում են, միշտ կարելի է պնդել,  որ ստորգետնյա և վերգետնյա կրակները նկրտված են դրսևորման: Կենտրոնների հրի արտահայտումը կարող է լարել տարբեր դրսևորումներ: Երբ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը հաստատում է դեպի հայտնի հիմքը նկրտումը, ուրեմն կարելի է պնդել, որ կարմայի շիթերը միավորվել են մեկ ուղղությամբ: Երբ կարելի է պնդել, որ մագնիսը միաձուլվում է տարածական հրի դրսևորումների հետ, այդ ժամանակ արտահայտվում է Գոյության բարձրագու՛յն դրսևորումը:



- - - - - - -



*314.* 


Երբ  Լուսատուների ճառագայթներն ուղղորդում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսը, դեպի բարեշրջումը նկրտող հոսանքը համաձայնեցվում է առաջադրանքի լարման հետ: Այդպես Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը համաձայնեցվում է Լուսատուների ընթացքի հետ: Այն առաջադրանքները, որոնք ուղղորդված են դեպի նկրտող Լուսատու Նյութը, իհարկե, ստանում են բոլոր նրբագույն էներգիաները:
Ինչպե՞ս է ուրեմն Տիեզերքը բաշխում իր ճառագայթները: Արարչագործ ճառագայթը նաև արտացոլող կլինի: Կուտակող ճառագայթը նաև ցրող ճառագայթ կլինի: Հիմնող ճառագայթը նաև ավերող ճառագայթ կլինի: Լավագույն բանաձևն արարելու համար պետք է հավաքել լավագույն համակցությունները:
Այդ համակցության համար Տիեզերական Մագնիսը հավաքում է այն համադրությունները, որոնք համապատասխանում են տվյալ բանաձևին: Դրա համար մարդկությունը պետք է հիշի, որ միևնույն ճառագայթը փոխակերպում, մաքրում և արտացոլում է: Դեպի բարեշրջումն ուղղված մտքի արտահայտումը նույն որակներն ունի: Մտքերի ճառագայթը հզոր է: Այդքան անսահմա՛ն է արարչագործությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*315.* 


Իհարկե, Լուսատուների ճառագայթները նախորոշում են անհրաժեշտ հոսանքների ընթացքը և այդպես հաստատվում են  բոլոր նախագուշակությունները: Այդպես Լուսատուները նկրտում են ամեն ինչ, ելնելով այն բանից, ինչ նախանշանակել է Տիեզերական Մագնիսը: Այդ պատճառով Մեր Պատգամով ուրվագծվածը կարելի է վերագրել Տիեզերական Մագնիսի կողմից նշանակածին: Իհարկե, Լուսատուների արձանագրություններում կարելի էր գտնել Մեր կողմից ուղարկված ընտրյալների հաշվարկը: Մեր հաստատած երևույթը հաշվարկված է:
Եթե գիտելիքը մարդկանց թույլ տար բարձրագույն ոլորտներ, կարելի կլիներ արդեն կարդալ ավարտի որոշումը: Բայց այդ սրբազան լուծումները պահպանում են Վեհապետները: Երբ մարդկության ոգին վեր հառնա, այդ ժամանակ կլայնանա իմացությունը: Հետևաբար բարձրագույնը հասանելի է բարձրագույնին միայն:



- - - - - - -



*316.* 


Մարդու նախասահմանումը մոլորակի վրա քիչ է հասկացվում: Տիեզերական էության հայտնությունն, իհարկե, պետք է նախասահմանում ունենա, բայց մարդկությունն այնքան կուրորեն է սլանում դեպի իր նեղ հորիզոնը, որ իր տիեզերական նշանակումը տեսնել չի կարողանում:
Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումը նշանակում է տալիս նույնիսկ ամենափոքր որդին: Ամեն ինչ Տիեզերքում արարում է իր նշանակման համեմատ, և ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես արտահայտված է մարդու հարաբերությունը ցածրագույն արարածների հետ, այդպես էլ գոյություն ունի բարձրագույն ոլորտների հարաբերությունը: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը նախորոշում է յուրաքանչյուր գործողություն և դեր, որը վիճակված է խաղալ ամեն մի արարածի: Այդ առումով մարդկային ոլորտները նշանակվում են համագործակցության համար: Գերագույն Գիտակցությունը լարում է բոլոր տիեզերական ոլորտները, այդ պատճառով մարդու նախասահմանման համար որպես հիմք են ծառայում Անսահմանության գեղեցկությունն ու համագործակցությու՛նը:



- - - - - - -



*317.* 


Բոլոր ոլորտների համագործակցության մեջ ներդրված է հրի ստեղծագործումը: Ոլորտների ուժերը փոխանցվում են տարածության հրով: Հրի ստեղծագործումը հաստատողները կարող են ասել, որ ծառայում են բարեշրջմանը, այդ պատճառով լսողության կենտրոններն այդքան կապված են հրի հետ: Նկրտող կենտրոնի ամեն դրսևորում պայծառալսողություն է արտահայտում; իր հերթին, պայծառալսողությունը տեղաշարժ է տալիս մարդկությանը:
Վեհապետները դյուրըմբռնող աշխատակիցների և վկաների կարիք ունեին, այդ պատճառով բոլոր կենսական դրսևորումները պետք է վկաներ ունենան, միայն այդպես կարելի է Ճշմարտությունն արարել: Հետևաբար բոցավառ Հրեղեն Հոգին այդպես նկրտում է դեպի հրի դրսևորումը մարդկությանն օգնելու համար: Իհարկե, բոցավառ կենտրոնի երևույթը ծառայում է մարդկությանը, այդ պատճառով Մենք այդքան պահպանում ենք Մեր ուղարկվածներին; ամենադժվար առաջադրանքն է:
Դժվար էր Մեզ մաքուր հրի ընդունիչ գտնել: Երբ Տարայի առաջադրանքն այսպես փայլում է, կարելի է ուրախանա՛լ: 



*ՎԵՐՋ   ՀԻՆԳԵՐՈՐԴ   ԳՐՔԻ*

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

ՀԱՏՈՐ 2


ԳԻՐՔ   ՎԵՑԵՐՈՐԴ




1930*




*=========*


*318.* 


Մարդկային հաջողությունների հաշվարկի վրա է գտնվում բարձրագույն լարումների ոլորտի նվաճումը: Երբ մարդկությունն ընտելանա ցածրից դեպի բարձրը փոխակերպման գիտակցությանը, կարելի կլինի նրանց ոգեըմբռնում առաքել: Չէ՞ որ կյանքի իմաստը շարադրվում է տիեզերական ճառագայթների նախշերից: Մի՞թե ճառագայթներով չեն գործվում կյանքի նախշերը: Մի՞թե այդ նախշերը հազարամյակներով չեն հավաքվում: Այդ տիեզերական նախշերն ուղղորդում են կյանքի բոլոր նկրտումները: Երբ ճառագայթները նախասահմանված են Տիեզերական Մագնիսի երևույթով, այդ ժամանակ նախշը հզոր է և անխախտ: Այդպես տարածության արձանագրություններում ներառնված է ամեն մի ոգու զարդանկարը: Իր նվաճումները կարող է հաշվարկել այն ոգին, որն իր նախշով զարդարել է կյանքի սանդուղքը բարեշրջման ճանապարհին: Եթե ոգին հաշվարկում է իր նվաճումները որպես հատուցում, ուրեմն, իհարկե, անձնական նկրտումների փոխանցք է ստացվում:
Կյանքերի հաշվարկի վրա հաստատվում է առաջընթացը դեպի Անսահմանությու՛ն:



- - - - - - -



*319.* 


Հրեղեն նվաճումների հաշվարկի վրա ճանաչվում է Հրեղեն Հոգու անձնվիրությունը: Երբ Մենք պնդում ենք, Հրեղեն Հոգու դեպի բարեշրջումն ուղղված հրի նախշի հզորությունը հավասար է տարածության հրին, Մենք հաստատում ենք նրա դրսևորումը, որպես տիեզերական համագործակցություն: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի նախշն այդպես տարածականորեն արտահայտված է Լուսատուների ճառագայթներով: Երբ Լուսատուները համակարգում են ճառագայթների լարումը, Տիեզերական Մագնիսն ընդունում է բոլոր ձգողությունները: Երբ դրսևորված կողմը ոչնչացնում է այն նախշերը, որոնք դրված են բարեշրջման հիմքում, այդ ժամանակ ոչնչացվածը նախշն ուղարկում է վերամշակման: Երբ մարդկության ոգին ուղղվում է դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս, կարելի է պնդել, որ համագործակցությունն արտահայտված է:
Այդպես Տարան և Արքատը արտահայտում են համագործակցությունը և լավագույն նախշերն են գործում, հաստատու՛մ եմ: Այդպես արձագանքում ենք Տիեզերական Մագնիսի կոչին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*320.* 


Տիեզերական նախշերը բաշխված են ամբողջ տարածության մեջ, և երբ Լուսատուները նախանշում են հոսանքների հատկությունները, Լուսատու Նյութի ընթացքը երաշխավորում է բարեշրջական լարման նկրտումը: Բոլոր սկզբունքների էներգիաներն ուղղված են դեպի նախանշված նախաձեռնության գեղեցկության հավասարակշռումը: Բոլոր նկրտող էներգիաները սլանում են տարածական հրի հողմի մեջ:
Երբ տիեզերական զարդանախշը բաշխված է բարեշրջման ամրապնդման համար, դեպի նա են սկսում ձգվել բոլոր ստեղծագործող էներգիաները: Տիեզերքում կիրառել է պետք բոլոր նկրտող էներգիաները: Մարդկային ստեղծագործության մեջ պետք է լարել բոլոր էներգիաները: Երբ երկու հասկացություններն էլ ընդունված լինեն որպես միակ փրկություն, այդժամ կարելի կլինի լինել վերելքի սանդղակի վրա; և միագոյությունը Տիեզերքում կբացահայտի հասանելիությունն Անսահմանությանը:



- - - - - - -



*321.* 


Տիեզերքում միագոյությունն արտահայտվում է մարդկության Եղբայրների և բոլոր Վեհապետների գոյության հաստատմամբ: Երբ խոսվում է միագոյության մասին, ուրեմն պետք է հասկանալ, որ յուրաքանչյուր Վեհապետ կյանքի այն շղթայի մասն է, որը կյանքի ընթացքն է հաստատում: Բարեշրջումն ուղղորդող շղթային հարող ամեն Վեհապետ ստեղծագործական արտահոսքերով հագեցնում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ընթացքը: Իհարկե, ամեն Վեհապետ իր մեջ կրում է բոլոր լարումները և ուղղորդում է կենսական արտահոսքերը, այդ պատճառով Վեհապետների համագործակցությունը Տիեզերքի հետ այդքան անբաժանելի է և մտածողության ամբողջ ուղղվածությունը բխում է այդ Աղբյուրից: Ոգու ստեղծագործումն անխախտելի է: Սիրում եմ ձեր բանաձևը անտեսանելիության նշանակության մասին: Հիրավի, միայն մտքի հզորությամբ է արարվում կյանքը: Եվ ոչ թե բեմահարթակներից հնչող այն տեսանելի ձայներն են արարում ապագան, և ոչ թե լսված խոսքերն են սլանում տարածության մեջ, այլ մտքի ուժն է շողափայլում տիեզերական նկրտման մեջ: Այդպես ոգու և սրտի մեջ հուրը կրողները հզո՛ր հաստատում են Մեր Կամքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*322.* 


Միայն լարման մեջ կարող է իրականացվել տիեզերական առաջադրանքը: Միայն, երբ բոլոր լարերը հնչում են, կարող է իրականացվել տիեզերական առաջադրանքը: Միայն, երբ առաջադրանքը լարված ձև է ընդունում, կարող է իրականանալ նախասահմանվածը: Երբ Տիեզերքի հիմքերն իրենց լարվածությամբ պահում են երկնքի պատվարը, ուրեմն երկինքը կարող է մնալ կանգուն: Երբ այդ հիմքերը խախտում են փոխադարձ ձգողությունը, այդ ժամանակ երկնակամարն անհավասարակշռված տատանումներ է ստանում: Այդպես հիմքերը կարող են ամրապնդել կամ կործանել առաջադրանքը: Հիմքերը միշտ կարող են իրար կապել ամենատարատեսակ էներգիաներ: Չէ՞ որ Տիեզերքն իր էներգիաները նկրտում է ըստ բևեռականության: Չէ՞ որ դրականն ու բացասականն են տալիս համակցության երևույթը:



- - - - - - -



*323.* 


Լարված Մագնիսի իրադարձությունների հաջորդականությունը պայմանավորված է տիեզերական հողմային օղակների ձգողությամբ: Երբ իրադարձությունների շիթերը լողում են տիեզերական ձգողությունների հետ միասին, այդ ժամանակ օղակները սահուն աճում են: Իսկ երբ իրադարձությունների հաջորդականությունը դեսուդեն է ընկած ինչպես հորձանքի մեջ, հողմային օղակների պարույրը նկրտում է անհավասարաչափ: 
Մտածողության գործունեության մեջ նկատելի է օղակների այդ նույն ձևավորումը: Երբ միտքն ընդգրկում է տիեզերական հոսանքների հետ համապատասխանող միևնույն շրջանները, այդ ժամանակ, իհարկե, ծնվում է սահուն, հաստատող ակորդ: Բայց երբ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը չի դիտարկվում իրադարձությունների ընթացքում, ուրեմն մտածողությունն, իհարկե, նմանվում է անորոշ պարույրի երևույթի: Այսպիսով, կարողանանք դիտարկել տիեզերական իրադարձութունների չխախտված պարույրը:



- - - - - - -



*324.* 


Նկրտումների հաջորականությունն այդպես արարում է տիեզերական կրակների շիթերը: Երբ բոցավառ Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնների կրակներն արարում են, արձագանքում են բոլոր լարված նկրտումները: Երբ բոլոր կենտրոնները պատասխանում են տիեզերական լարումների նկրտմանը, կարելի է ասել, թե որքան շատ մաքուր հուր է կուտակում մոլորակի էությունը: Երբ բոցավառ Հրեղեն Հոգին դեպի առաջադրանքի հաստատում է բաց թողնում իր նկրտումը, կարելի է ասել, որ նրա հետ է համագործակցում ամբողջ տիեզերական ուժը, քանզի որտե՞ղ է սահմանը և որտե՞ղ է տարածության շեղբը: Դա կարող է որոշել ինքը ուղղորդող Հրեղեն Հոգին: Ոգու այդ առաքումները, հիրավի, ամենահզորն են, այդ պատճառով Աշտարակում ճառագայթների ստեղծագործումը Մենք բարձր ենք գնահատում: Ոգու հուրը լավագույն հաղորդալարն է, Մենք գիտենք նրա ամբողջ հզորությունը: Մենք այդպե՛ս ենք տեսնում ոգու ստեղծագործումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*325.* 


Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումը հագենում է Մագնիսի ձգողությամբ: Բոլոր նկտող հյուլենրը դեպի ոգու սերմն են ձգվում, քանզի ամեն ստեղծագործական դրսևորում իր միջուկներն ունի: Ոգու սերմի մեջ է պարունակված ստեղծագործական լարման ամբողջ նկրտումն ու արտահայտումը: Իհարկե, ոգու սերմի մեջ հաստատված են տիեզերական ուղղվածության բոլոր էներգիաներն ու համակերպումները, բայց դեպի տարբեր համակցություններ նկրտման երևույթը հակադարձ լարման ընթացք է ստեղծում: Միայն լարված անոթն է տալիս ուղղություն, որն ընթանում է տիեզերական  առաջադրանքի հետ միասին: Երբ ոգու սերմի շուրջ կուտակվում է Մագնիսի նկրտմանը համապատասխանող էներգիա, դա հավասարազոր է իր միջուկի շուրջ հյուլեի կազմվորմանը: Կյանքի բոլոր պրոցեսները գործում են ելնելով ներքին խթանիչներից: Երբ խթանիչը դադարում է աջակցվել Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ձգողության կողմից, ոչնչանում է կցորդիչ ուժը: Երբ ոգու սերմը ծածկվում է կուտակումներով, ի հայտ է գալիս անջատում դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ձգողությունը տանող մաքուր հոսանքից: 
Այսպիսով, ոգու սերմը կապն է ոլորտների միջև:



- - - - - - -



*326.* 


Ոգու սերմը դրսևորվում է հաստատված նախաձեռնությունների վրա: Այնքա՜ն վառ է նրա հզորությունը Հրեղեն Հոգու հրի դրսևորման մեջ: Երբ բոցավառ Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգու սերմը լարված է դեպի տարածական հրի ընկալումը, հաստատվում է բարեշրջման հետ համապատասխան ընթացքի արտահայտումը: Այդպես ստեղծվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործման հզորությունը: Ասված է, որ մարդկային  ոգին պարունակում է իր մեջ այն էներգիաները, որոնք պարունակում է մոլորակը: Իհարկե, այդ բանաձևը մեկնաբանում են որպես մարդու համապատասխանությունն այն մոլորակի հետ, որի վրա նա բնակվում է, բայց անհրաժեշտ է ավելի մեծ ըմբռնում դրսևորել: Այդ ոգու միջուկն է կրում էներգիաներ, որոնք ներդրված են նրա Լուսատուի մեջ: Նոր ծնունդ առնող Լուսատուն տալիս է կոնկրետ էներգիաների հաստատումը և այդպես նախասահմանում է սերմի զարգացումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՀԻՆԳԵՐՈՐԴ. "ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Հատոր 1"*


*327.* 

Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ձգողության գիտակցությունը նկրտող էներգիաներին դեպի ստեղծագործում է ուղղում: Ձգողության հատկությունն իրար է կցում նկրտող էներգիաները և համակցությունն այնքան է համապատասխանում նկրտմանը, որ կարելի է պնդել, որ ձգողությունն ու բաղադրությունը համապատասխանում են: Երբ էներգիաները ընթանում են դեպի իրենց սերմը, այդ ժամանակ կապ է հաստատվում Լուսատու Նյութի հետ: Արտահայտված Մագնիսի բաղադրությունն ու միացումը էներգիաների հետ կանչում են տարածության մեջ պարունակվող հոսանքներ: Տիեզերական հոսանքների առատությունը տալիս է անընդմեջ շղթա, որը բոլոր կենսական դրսևորումները միավորում և ամփոփում է իր մեջ: Այդպես Տիեզերքում ամեն ինչ խմբավորվում է իր կենսական սերմի շուրջ և կենսական ամեն ինչ ուղղվում է դեպի իր սերմը: Եվ անսահմանափակ շրջապատի մեջ ապրում է սերմը, որպես իր շրջապատի կենտրո՛ն:



- - - - - - -



*328.* 


Բոլոր մոլեկուլները շարժվում են ըստ ձգողության, բոլոր տարածական կրակները շարժվում են ըստ ձգողության: Տիեզերական սերմը դեպի իրեն է ձգում բոլոր հյուլեները: Իհարկե, յուրաքանչյուր հյուլե՝ սերմ է, բայց գոյություն ունեն տիեզերական սերմեր: Այդպես ամեն Լուսատու դեպի իր հողմային օղակներ է ձգում էներգիաներ և հագեցնում է նրանց իր ճառագայթներով: Այդ պատճառով տարածական հուրը միատարր չէ, այլ ունի տարբեր լարումներ ու հատկություններ:
Պտույտի ժամանակ Լուսատուները ձգում և իրենց ուղեծիր են ներգրավում էներգիաները, այդ պատճառով Լուսատուի ստեղծագործումը հագեցնում է Տիեզերքին: Ոգու սերմի հատկությունը հաստատվում է ամբողջ Մանվանտարի ընթացքում և Լուսատուի հետ նույնական էություն է կազմում: Իհարկե, մոնադան հագենում է նաև Լուսատուներով, քանզի նա ոգու սերմն է:



- - - - - - -



*329.* 


Հողմային օղակների շարժումը սահմանվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ձգողությամբ: Նկրտող Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ձգողության ուժը հաստատումն է բոլոր տիեզերական էներգիաների: Երբ հողմային օղակները հագենում են ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժով, այդ ժամանակ էներգիաների նկրտումը դեպի դրսևորում համեմատական է ձգողության հզորության աճին: Այդպես ոգին սերմի մեջ համապատասխանում  է այն ուժին, որը նրան հագեցնում է: Ուղղության և հագեցման միջև նույնությունը հաստատվում է Մագնիսով: Այդպես նույնանման 
Սերմի էներգիաների միջև փոխնկրտումը կազմում է այն էությունը, որը հաստատում է ստեղծագործման լարումն ու դրսևորումը: Ոգու սերմն ու տարածության հուրը հաստատում են իրենց փոխադարձ ձգողությունը: Այդպես Տիեզերական Մագնիսն անընդմեջ հագեցնում է Անսահմանությու՛նը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*330.* 


Ոգու սերմը Լուսատուի մագնիսացած հզորության մասն է կազմում: Հաստատված, արտահայտված էներգիան ճեղքող ճառագայթները լարում են նրա հատկություններն իրենց նկրտմամբ, այդ պատճառով ոգու սերմն իր մեջ ունի յուրաքանչյուր խթանիչ ուժ, որը Լուսատուն պարունակում է: Էներգիան, որը համակցվում է Մագնիսի նկրտմամբ, համադրությանը զարգացում է տալիս: Եվ ուրեմն, երբ ճառագայթի ստեղծագործումը հագեցնում է իր տարածությունը, այդ ժամանակ դեպի կյանք նկրտող օղակի էներգիան ձգում է այլ էներգիաներ, և Լուսատուի համադրությունը կենսական խթանիչի հետ հզորություն է տալիս ոգու սերմին: Այսպես ամփոփենք սերմերը կյանքի կոչող օրենքը:



- - - - - - -



*331.* 


Էներգիաների համակցությունը լարված Մագնիսի հետ ցույց է տալիս ստեղծագործման ուժը: Տիեզերական արտահայտված ստեղծագործման վրա կլանում գոյություն չունի, կա միայն էներգիաների միավորում նոր համակցության մեջ: Այդպես կարմայական աստիճանների միջով անցումը լարում է տարբեր հատկությունների զարգացումը, և ստացվում է արտահայտված նկրտող գործունեություն: Հետևաբար ոգու սերմը ստեղծում է դեպի բարեշրջում նկրտող ամեն օղակի ուրվագիծը: Բայց ամեն ոգի չի կարող բարձրագույն աստիճանին հասնել գործունեության հետ չներդաշնակված կուտակումների պատճառով: Այդպես ոգու սերմը հարաբերվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ, բայց ֆիզիկապես չի հասցնում հաղթահարել իր անկատարելությունները: Այդպես անկատարելության երևույթը կարող է քավվել նկրտմամբ: Եվ ոչ թե կլանում Անսահմանության կողմից, այլ ճանապարհ դեպի Անվերջանալիությու՛ն:



- - - - - - -



*332.* 


Սերմի շուրջ կուտակվող էներգիաներն ըստ Մագնիսի ձգողության նկրտում են դեպի Լուսատուի արտահայտված ճառագայթը, և ճառագայթի հատկությունն, իհարկե, սերմին է փոխանցում իր ներուժը, այստեղից էլ հարազատությունը սերմի և Լուսատուի միջև: Տարածական հուրը տարբերվում է ըստ իր լարման և ճառագայթի գույնի որակի: Այդ հիմնական որակները հաստատում են արտահայտված էներգիաները, որոնք իրար են կապում Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ համադրվող տարբեր հոսանքներ: Այդպես Մեր Լուսատուն լարում է այն հոսանքները, որոնք հոսում են բարեշրջման հետ ներդաշնակված: Իհարկե, նոր ռասա հավաքող ճառագայթները ուղղորդում են դեպի նոր աշխարհ և, իհարկե, խոցում են ամենն, ինչ չի հարաբերակցվում բարեշրջման հետ: Եվ Մեր Լուսատուն, իհարկե, զարգացնում է նոր ռասայի ի հայտ գալու սկզբունքները, այդ պատճառով տարածական կրակներն այդքան լարված են ընկալվում Հրեղեն Հոգու կողմից: Երբ Ուրանը լարում է ճառագայթները, հաստատվում է նոր աստիճան:  Շատ հայտնագործություններ, շատ տեղաշարժեր, շատ խանգարմունքներ, դեպի բարձրագույն էներգիաների ուսումնասիրությունը նկրտող շատ հետազոտություններ; հոգեկան էներգիաների ուսումնասիրության շատ զարմանահրաշ փորձեր; ճառագայթի հատկության և տարածական ճառագայթումների ուսումնասիրություններ, - այսպես մարդկությունը կամրապնդվի նոր որոնումներում: Մեր Լուսատուի ճառագայթները լավագույն սանդղափուլ են պատրաստում մարդկության համար: Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛: Այդպես ճառագայթի վերելքն անխուսափելի տեղաշարժ է տալիս: Այդպես արարում են ճառագայթները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*333.* 


Էներգիաները տարբերվում են ըստ իրենց ներուժի: Որքան ավելի հզոր է ներուժը, այնքան ավելի նկրտող է էներգիան: Որքան ավելի հզոր է ներուժը, այնքան ավելի հզոր է ձգողությունը: Տարածական հրի առաջացման հետ համեմատ լարվում է էներգիան: Նույն համեմատությունը գոյություն ունի նաև ոգու սերմի և Լուսատուով հագեցման միջև: Եվ ուրեմն, ոգու ներուժը կախված է Լուսատուից հագեցվածությունից: Էներգիաների ծնունդն, այսպիսով, տեղի է ունենում որպես Լուսատուից հագեցում: Սերմին իրենց պարույրի մեջ ներգրավող հողմային օղակները փոխանցում են իրենց էներգիաները, և կյանքի խթանիչ ուժը սերմին տանում է ավելի հեռու մի ոլորտ, որտեղ ձգողությունը նրան ուղղություն կտա: Այդպես նկրտող սերմը ստանում է իր կյանքի ուղին և անվերջանալի կյանքի խթանիչ ուժը հաստատում է գոյությունը:
Այդպես անսահմա՛ն է կյանքի ուղին:



- - - - - - -



*334.* 


Երբ նկրտող սերմը ձգվում է տիեզերական սերմի կողմից, տեղի է ունենում լարված Մագնիսի համակցությունը: Երբ նկրտող սերմը ձգվում է տիեզերական սերմի կողմից, հաստատվում է սերմի ճանապարհի ուղղությունը: Ներուժի ստեղծագործումը կախված է համակցությունից:
Երբ Ուրանը* համակցվում է նուրբ էներգիաների հոսանքների հետ, այդ ժամանակ, հիրավի, կարելի է ասել, որ Ուրանը հաստատում է բոլոր դրսևորված ճանապարհները և նրա հոսանքներն առաջ են մղում բարեշրջումը: Այդպես Լուսատուների շիթերն արագացնում են իրադարձությունների ընթացքը և Մեր Ուրանի ոգին արագացնում է բարեշրջման շղթայի շարժումը: Այնքա՜ն լարված են հարաբերության անկյունները: Արևի ուղիղ ճառագայթների անկյունները և Ուրանի ձգողությունն այնքա՜ն հզոր են: Տեղի է ունենում հրեղեն առնմանու՛մ: Շա՛տ կարևոր ժամանակներ են: Ուրանը գործում է: Մենք պատրաստում ենք այդ սանդղափուլը:



- - - - - - -



*335.* 


Տիեզերքի անսահմանափակ ստեղծագործումը լարվում է բոլոր էներգիաներով: Լուսատուների հոսանքները Մագնիսին մատակարարում են ստեղծագործական հրի բոլոր արտահայտումներով: Երբ տարերքները լարվում են, նկրտող էներգիաները հաստատվում են Մագնիսի հոսանքով: Երբ ստեղծագործական շղթան հագենում է նկրտող էներգիաներով, այդ ժամանակ, իհարկե, տեղի է ունենում նույնանման հոսանքներ հավաքող ուղեծրի պտույտ: Լարված Մագնիսի ձգողությամբ միայն կարելի է բացատրել տիեզերական էներգիաների համակցությունները: Լուսատուների ձգողությունը հագեցնում է տարածությունը և դեպի կյանք ուղղվող ու լարված Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը կրող սերմերին: Տիեզերական սերմի հիմքը ներդրված է նկրտող Մագնիսի ստեղծագործման մեջ: Տիեզերական սերմը ձգվում է դեպի ոլորտ, որը հագեցնում է Լուսատուի ճառագայթը: Այդպես նկրտող Լուսատուի հոսանքը նախասահմանում է կյանքի խթանիչ ուժի լարումը:
- - - - - - -
* Ելենա Ռերիխը գրել է. «Նոր դարաշրջանը դրսևորվում է Ջրհոսի նշանով, և նրա Կառավարիչը Ուրանն է: Դուք հավանաբար գիտեք, որ Ուրանի ճառագայթների հզորության հաստատումը միշտ կապված է նոր հոսանքների հետ մեր մոլորակի ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում»: Նշանակում է. «Երբ Ուրանը համատեղվում է մեր մոլորակի վրա մարդկության ամենանուրբ էներգիաների հոսքերի հետ (Ուրանի էներգիաներին համապատասխանող նրա առաջադեմ գաղափարների, պայծառ մտքերի և զգացմունքների էներգիայի հետ), ապա, իրոք, կարող ենք ասել, որ Ուրանը հաստատում է իր բոլոր դրսևորված ուղիները և նրա հոսանքները առաջ են մղում  բարեշրջումը: Այդպես Լուսատուների շիթերն արագացնում են իրադարձությունների ընթացքը և Մեր Ուրանի ոգին արագացնում է բարեշրջման շղթայի շարժումը»: «Ճառագայթների նկրտման ուժը և դրանց ազդեցությունը կախված են Լուսատուի կազմությունից, և Նուրբ էներգիաների հատկություններ ունեցող Ուրանը, իհարկե, փոխարկում է մնացած բոլոր էներգիաները: Ուրանի ճառագայթների թաքնագիտական ուժը մեծ է»: Բայց քանի որ մեր աշխարհը բևեռային է, ապա «Ուրանի համակառավարիչը Սատուրնն է, մութ ուժերի այդ խորհրդանիշը»: «Ուրանը, սկսելով կառավարել, իհարկե, հակառակորդ ուժերի լարվածություն է հրահրում (չէ՞ որ չկա ստեղծագործում առանց հակազդեցության)... Այդ Լուսատուն պայքարում է Սատուրնի հետ և լարում է բոլոր հոսանքները, որոնք հոսում են բարեշրջման հետ ներդաշնակացված»: «Այսպիսով, բոլոր մեծ դարաշրջանները նշանավորվել են այս երկու հակադրություններով՝ Լույսի ուժերի պայքարով խավարի ուժերի հետ: Մի կողմի լարվածությունը համապատասխանաբար հզորացնում է հակառակ կողմի ուժը: Այս պայքարում հաղթանակը մնում է Ուրանին»: Ուստի հենց Ուրանը՝ «Մայտերեայի դարաշրջանի Լուսատուն է հաստատում  մարդկության նոր սանդղափուլը: ...Լուսատուն մարդկության համար լավագույն սանդղափուլ է պատրաստում»:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*336.* 


Իհարկե, Լուսատուներն իրար վրա ազդում են փոխադարձաբար: Իհարկե, ճառագայթների նկրտման ուժը և նրանց ազդեցությունը կախված են Լուսատուի կազմությունից: Երբ Լուսատուի կառույցն իր հիմքում ունի մաքուր հրի և նուրբ էներգիաների երևույթը, Լուսատուն տիրապետում է առավելությունների և կարող է դեպի իրեն ձգել հագեցած տարածական հուրը: Այդպիսի նուրբ էներգիաների հատկություններին տիրապետող Ուրանն, իհարկե, փոխակերպում է այլ էներգիաները: Թաքնագիտորեն մե՛ծ է Ուրանի ճառագայթների ուժը: 
Լարված Տիեզերական Մագնիսը սահմանում է իր լարումը տարածական հրի հոսանքներով: Այդպես Ուրանի ճառագայթները հրահրում են տարբեր էներգիաներ, և Ուրանի ճառագայթների դարաշրջանը հագեցած է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ հարաբերակցությամբ: Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛:



- - - - - - -



*337.* 


Ազատ էներգիաները ձգվում են տարածական հրի կողմից: Նկրտումը դեպի ձգողությունը՝ հատկություն է, որը յուրահատուկ է Տիեզերքի բոլոր էություններին: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը լարվում է բոլոր էներգիաների նկրտմամբ և հարկավոր է Տիեզերքի արարմանը: Տիեզերքի այդ մասը կարելի է սահմանել որպես ստեղծագործական Մագնիս, և այդ պատճառով բոլոր տիեզերական էներգիաները ձգվում են դեպի իրենց սերմը, և Անսահմանությունն ընդգրկում է իր մեջ կյանքի բոլոր դրսևորումները:



- - - - - - -



*338.* 


Երբ տեղի է ունենում ճակատամարտ Սատուրնի և Ուրանի միջև, Ուրանի ճառագայթներով հագեցած նկրտող Հրեղեն Հոգին իր վրա զգում է տիեզերական լարման բոլոր հոսանքները: Այդ պատճառով Հրեղեն Հոգին այնքա՜ն զգում է տեղի ունեցող մենամարտը: Կառավարությունը հանձն առնող Ուրանը, իհարկե, հրահրում է հակադարձ ուժերի լարումը:



- - - - - - -



*339.*


Մոլեկուլների շարժումը նկրտում է նույնանման էներգիաների հոսանքների թրթիռները: Տիեզերական սերմերը հագենում են նկրտող մոլեկուլների թրթիռների էներգիաներով: Խոսելով տիեզերական սերմերի մասին, ստեղծագործումը կարելի է գիտակցության Մագնիսի վիճակ անվանել: Երբ էներգիաները ձգվում են դեպի նույնանման կենտրոն, կարելի է գտնել այդ ձգողության պատճառը: Կկոչվի արդյոք էներգիան խթանիչ ուժ կամ հողմային պտույտ, նրա հիմքը կմնա գիտակցությունը: Իհարկե, երբ հնարավոր լինի սահմանել այն էներգիան, որը նպատակասլաց ընթանում է դեպի միավորում,  այդ ժամանակ կհաստատվի Մագնիսի նկրտումը:
Մագնիսի նկրտումը ձգում է կյանքի բոլոր դրսևորումներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*340.* 


Գոյություն ունեն հոսանքներ, որոնք տարածությունը լցնում են չներդաշնակված արտահոսքերով: Այդ հոսանքները լցնում են ցածրագույն շերտերը, և տարածությունը հաճախ չներդաշնակված արտահոսքերի մարտադաշտ է դառնում: Դեպի մաքուր հուրը նկրտող Հրեղեն Հոգու զգոն օրգանիզմն, իհարկե, այսպես է պատասխանում լարմանը: "Թասն" ամրապնդվում է որպես իր մեջ բոլոր նուրբ էներգիաների թելերը պարունակող անոթ, իհարկե, այդպես հնչում է բոլոր կարգերի վրա և սիրտը կայծկլտում է: Այդ պատճառով ցածր շերտերի վրա բարձր Հրեղեն Հոգին ամրապնդվում է որպես մաքուր հրի անձնվեր կրող: Այդպես, ոլորտների անհամապատասխանությունը նման լարումներ է տալիս:



- - - - - - -



*341.* 


Լուսատու Նյութը պարուրում է տիեզերական էներգիաների բոլոր ձևերը: Տարածական հրի հոսքը դրսևորման համար կարող է ընդգրկել այն շրջանը, որը պատկանում է տիեզերական ձգողությանը: Դեպի կյանք նկրտող սերմը ենթարկվում է ձգողության այդ մեծ օրենքին: Երբ խթանիչի ուժը սերմին ուղարկում է դեպի ստեղծագործ հուրը, գիտակցության նկրտումը կյանք է տալիս: Էներգիայի գիտակցությունը հրի ուժն է: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն մի էներգիան կարելի է գերադասել մյուսից, երբ հրեղեն լարումը կարող է իրականանալ միայն համադրությունների ներքո: Գոյության օրնքը գիտեցողը կարող է հաստատել, որ երկու Սկիզբների ընդունումը Տիեզերքի հիմքն է:
Նույնիսկ հնագույն իմացությունը տիեզերական օրենքները շարադրում էր որպես նկրտում երկծագում հրով: Հինավուրց ձեռագրերում երկու Սկիզբների երևույթի մասին նշումները նույնպես հիմնված են ամեն էներգիայի մեջ բևեռականության իմացության վրա: Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը կարող է արտահայտվել միայն երկու Սկիզբներում: Այդպես մարդկությունը, գահընկեց անելով Մեծ Մորը, ինքն իրեն  զրկում է Տիեզերքի հետ գիտակցված համագործակցությունից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*342.* 


Լուսատուները հագեցնում են տարածությունն իրենց էներգիաներով և հագեցնում են տիեզերական սերմերի կյանքը: Չէ՞ որ նկրտող էներգիաները կարող են հագեցնել կյանքի բոլոր դրսևորումներին: Չէ՞ որ կյանքի ամեն դրսևորում նպաստում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործմանը: Այդպես ստեղծագործական նկրտման մեջ ամփոփված միտքը լարում է այն էներգիան, որը դեպի կյանք է ձգտում: Միտքն ունի իր ստեղծագործական էներգիան, և Մագնիսի միջուկը նույնպիսի հզորությամբ նկրտում է կյանքի երևույթը: Այդ պատճառով բոլոր ստեղծագործական էներգիաները կախված են սերմի խթանիչ ուժից: Ստեղծագործման երևույթն իր մեջ պարունակում է կյանքի բոլոր դրսևորումները, և սերմի սրընթացությունը հրահրում է էներգիաների ձգողությունը:
Տիեզերական գիտակցության մեջ հարաբերականությունը համաձայնեցնում է բոլոր էներգիաներին, և բոլոր համադրություննեի հիմք է դառնում սերմի խթանիչ ուժը: Այդպիսով, Անսահմանության ստեղծագործումը կախված է կյանքի խթանիչ ուժի՛ց:



- - - - - - -



*343.* 


Ոգու սերմի խթանիչ ուժից է կախված նկրտումը դեպի գիտակցության զարգացում: Նկրտման կուտակումը լարում է գիտակցության աճը: Եթե էներգիան նկրտված չէ, էներգիայի լարվածությունը նշանակալիորեն թուլանում է, և ձգողությունը չի կարող մտնել համադրության մեջ: Այդ պատճառով ոգու սերմը նկրտման կարիք ունի: Ոգու սերմի լարման լավագույն նախանշանն է լարված հուրը, այդ պատճառով է, որ Հրեղեն Հոգու Մոր կենտրոններն այդքան բոցավառված են և այդքան մեծ է հրի լարվածությունը: Միայն հրի ներհոսքը կարող է վկայել հրի մասին: Եվ կենտրոնների ստեղծագործումն այդքան բոցավառ է: Երբ բոցավառված օղակները բազմապատկվում են, դա ոգու հզորության խորհրդանիշն է: Եվ կրակների ամբողջ համադրությունն իր մեջ պարունակող "թասը", իհարկե, պատասխանում է բոլոր ընկալումներին: Օղակների բազմապատկումը համապատասխանում է ոգու հրի նկրտմանը: Երբ հրի լարվածությունն այդքան մեծ է, Լուսատուների բոլոր միահյուսվածքներն այդպես արտացոլվում են արևահյուսակի վրա: Երբ կենտրոններն այդպես նրբորեն զգում են, արտացոլվում են տիեզերական բոլոր տարածական կրակները: Չէ՞ որ տիեզերական կրակների հայելին ամփոփված է Հրեղեն Հոգու մեջ, այդ պատճառով է, որ ճառագայթներն այդպես արարում և լարում են:
Տիեզերական Մագնիսը շատ բան է տեղաշարժում: Սատուրնի մենամարտն Ուրանի հետ, իհարկե, արտացոլվում է "թասի" կրակների վրա, այդ պատճառով կենտրոնների ձգողությունն այժմ գործում է:

----------

Arjo (14.01.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*344.* 


Ստեղծագործական սկզբունքը դեպի համադրություն է նկրտում բոլոր էներգիաներին: Նկրտող էներգիաների տարբերությունն արտահայտում է ձգողության ուժը: Այդ կերպ ամեն նկրտող էներգիա չի կորչում տարածության մեջ, և համադրության հետ միասին աճում է ամեն էներգիայի ուժը: Ստեղծագործական սկզբունքով ներգրավված յուրաքանչյուր էներգիա, կախված խթանիչի ուժից, բազմապատկում է իր ուժերը, և յուրաքանչյուր համադրվող, նկրտող հյուլե ծնում է էներգիա, այդ պատճառով բոլոր տիեզերական էներգիաները ստեղծագործական հզորություն են արտահայտում: Անսահմանությունը հաստատում է էներգիաների ծնունդը և բազմապատկում է ստեղծագործական սկզբունքի բոլոր տիեզերական դրսևորումները:



- - - - - - -



*345.* 


Ստեղծագործական սկզբունքը հաստատում է ամեն նոր կենտրոն և նշանագծում է նրա հարաբերությունները համաշխարհային իրադարձությունների հետ: Նկրտող կենտրոնի ներուժն ուժեղացնում է Մագնիսի հետ համադրումը, և դեպի համադրում տանող գիտակցությունը հաստատում է նոր նկրտող էներգիան: Այդ էներգիաների համադրումն, իհարկե, հարաբերակցվում է Մագնիսի ձգողության հետ: Այդպես ամեն կենտրոն կարող է ուղղորդել իր էներգիան: Այդպես ամեն էներգիա հաստատվում է իր կենտրոնով: Եվ երբ տարածությունը լարվում է նոր կենտրոնի արարչագործությամբ, հարաբերականությունը նոր էներգիաներ է ձգում: Այդ պատճառով Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնները կարող են համահնչել բոլոր տիեզերական դրսևորումների հետ: Եվ այդ ժամանակ բոցավառորեն պատասխանում են կենտրոնները: Գիտակցված արարչագործությունը լարում է կենտրոնները:
Իհարկե, շատ հոսանքներ են խաչավորվում "թասի" մեջ, այդ պատճառով է, որ այդքան հզոր է կենտրոնների հուրը; տեղի է ունենում հզոր առնմանում:



- - - - - - -



*346.* 


Էներգիաների համադրումը պատկանում է տիեզերական ստեղծագործմանը: Երբ երկու էներգիաներ ձգում են իրար, նկրտող Մագնիսի զուգակցություն է ծնվում: Եթե կարելի է ստեղծագործական սկզբունքը հարաբերել Տիեզերական Մագնիսի սկզբունքի հետ, ուրեմն նկրտումը կարելի է հարաբերել ձգողության հետ; այդ պատճառով նկրտող էներգիաների հաստատումը տարածության մեջ կոչվում է Մագնիսի ուղղություն: Բոլոր տիեզերական դրսևորումնրը համադրվում են այդպես, և Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումը լարում է էներգիաների ընթացքը:  Լարման հասնելը համարդվում է տարածական հրի լարման հետ: 
Տարածության մեջ ծնվող ճառագայթներն արարում են իրենց զուգահեռը, և բոլոր լուսատուների ակտիվությունը ոլորտներին լարում է բոլոր էներգիաներով: Բոլոր տարածական դրսևորումների հիմքում, որպես խթանիչ ուժ ընկած են ճառագայթները: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուժի ծնունդը ծնունդ է տալիս բոլոր էներգիաներին:
Այդպես բոլոր անսահման հնարավորությունները հագեցնում են տարածությու՛նը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*347.* 


Տարածության մեջ էներգիաների ծնունդը հաստատվում է որպես կյանքի խթանիչ ուժի երևույթ: Ինչպես ոգու էներգիան, այնպես էլ Տիեզերական Մագնիսի էներգիան գործում են յուրաքանչյուրն իր  ոլորտի վրա: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի էներգիան տիեզերական մարմիններ է ստեղծում: Ոգու էներգիան ստեղծում է գոյատևող մարմիններ: Մարմինների աշխարհն, այսպիսով, համադրում է Տիեզերքի էներգիաների բոլոր դրսևորումները: Եթե հետ նայենք Տիեզերքի մարմինների վրա, ակնառու կերպով կտեսնենք, թե ինչպես են բոլոր մարմինները զուգակցվում տիեզերական ստեղծագործման մեջ: Ոգու էներգիաները Տիեզերքին տալիս են բոլոր լավագույն դրսևորումները: Երբ ոգին նրբինանում է, մարմինները ստեղծվում են ըստ ոգու լարման: Այդ պատճառով, երբ կենտրոնների փոխակերպումն այդքան լարված է, կենտրոնների արտահոսքերը ճշմարտացիորեն են արարում: Կենտրոնների և էներգիաների ստեղծագործման դրսևորումների միջև հարաբերականությունը ուղիղ համեմատական է: Այդպես Հրեղեն Հոգու ստեղծագործումը Մենք անվանում ենք բարձրագույն տիեզերական ստեղծագործություն: Տարածական հուրը համադրվում է Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնների հետ, այո՛, այո՛, այո՛:



- - - - - - -



*348.* 


Ամենահզոր հոսանքը լցված է Մագնիսի համադրությունների մեջ: Իհարկե, երբ Գիտակցությունը համադրում է տարբեր էներգիաներ, այդ ժամանակ ուժերը հարակցվում են և տալիս են հզոր էներգիա: Տիեզերական ճառագայթների դրսևորումը էներգիաների նկրտումն է, որոնք հնչում են Մագնիսի ձգողության վրա: Տիեզերքը լիքն է այդ դրսևորումներով: Ստեղծագործական սկզբունքը կուտակում է շտապող էներգիաները և նկրտում է հունի մեջ բոլոր դրսևորված էներգիաները, այդ պատճառով ամեն էներգիա լարվում է ստեղծագործական լարումով: 
Անսահման է ստեղծագործական սկզբունքի Մագնի՛սը:



- - - - - - -



*349.* 


Հզոր մագնիսներից մեկը ոգու մագնիսն է: Տարբեր էներգիաներ մարմնավորող ամենահզոր ուժը սրտի մագնիսն է: Բոլոր հոսանքներն այդ մագնիսով են փոխակերպվում: Մարդը ձգվում է դեպի այդ մագնիսը, քանի որ սրտում է ամփոփված փոխակերպիչ ուժը: Արևը, որը տեսանելի է արևահյուսակի տարածքում, հենց այդ հզոր մագնիսն է: Այն, իհարկե, տեղավորված է սրտում, նրա արտացոլանքը մեծ է, ամենահզոր ուժը: Նրա ճառագայթները ներթափանցում են բոլոր ամրությունների մեջ և կարող են արտահայտվել որպես ամենահզոր շողարձակող մագնիսական ուժ: Այդ պատճառով սրտի արևը հավասարակշռություն հիմնող ուժն է: Եվ հնում գիտեին այդ ճշմարտությունը և գիտեին ձգողության օրենքները: Այդ պատճառով Մենք հարգում ենք ինչպես արև շողարձակող կենտրոնները:
Լուսատուները հառնում են, ինչպես դրոշնե՛ր:

----------

Arjo (15.01.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*350.* 


Պատճառի հարաբերությունը հետևանքի հետ ուղիղ համեմատական է: Հաճախականությունը, որը ներդրված է պատճառի մեջ, լարվածություն է տալիս հետևանքին: Տիեզերական օրենքը հաստատում է այն հաճախականությունը, որը ներդրված է ամեն գործողության հիմքում: Հետևաբար ամեն էներգիա ծնում է այնքան նկրտում, որքան ներդրված է նրա սերմի մեջ: Ֆիզիկական մակարդակի վրա էլ նույն համադրող ուժն է: Ոգու դրսևորումը ենթակա է այդ նույն օրենքին: Ոգին լարվում է ըստ իր ուժգնության և հետևում է այդ գծին, ինչպես բոլոր էներգիաները: Ուստի բոլոր էներգիաների մեջ դրականները պետք է տարբերել բացասականներից: Բացասականները ձգտում են դեպի անդորրության հաստատումը, այդ պատճառով այդքան կարևոր են չհաստատված պատճառները: Երբ գործի է դրվում Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ներգրավվածությունը, հաստատվում է պայքարը բացասական և դրական էներգիաների միջև: Բարեշրջման ճանապարհին մարդկությունը դրսևորում է այդ պայքարը, և անսահման հաստատման մեջ պետք է լարված ստեղծագործական գործունեություն ցուցաբերել:



- - - - - - - 



*351.* 


Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնների ակտիվությունը լարվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հաստատմամբ: Հասյալի կենտրոնները նույնպես ենթակա են այդ նույն օրենքներին: Մարդկության Եղբայրներն իրենց ակտիվությունը զգում են նկրտող մագնիսով: Մարդկության առաջընթացի համար Մեր աշխատանքում Մենք անընդմեջ լարվածության հոսանքի տակ ենք, և բոլոր համաձայնեցված ու չհամաձայնեցված հոսանքները բեկվում են Մեր մեջ: 
Մարդկության վրա Մեր աշխատանքը բաղկացած է հոսանքների միահյուսման և համադրման մշտական գործունեությունից: Այդ պատճառով պասսիվության դրսևորումը Մեր կողմից շատ ցածր է գնահատվում: Պասսիվության մեջ կարելի է հակամարտության սերմ որոնել: Բարեշրջման հետ չընթացող ամեն ինչ Մեր լարումներին դեմ է գնում: Հրեղեն Հոգու հետ համագործակցության մեջ Մենք բարձրագույն ակտիվություն ունենք: Հրեղեն կենտրոններում Մենք ունենք բոցավառ մասնակիցներ:
Նոր սանդղափուլ է մոտենում մարդկությանը՝  հաղորդակցություն հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*352.* 


Գոյություն ունի օրենք, որը ստեղծում է այն նկրտումնրը, որով շարժվում է լույսի պարույրը: Շարժման լուսային հաճախականության մեջ է հիմնված բոլոր էներգիաները համախմբող օրենքը: Երբ կանխատեսված օրենքը տարածվում է բոլոր էներգիաների վրա, այդ ժամանակ խթանիչ ուժի նկրտումն էլ ընդգրկում է բոլոր էներգիաները: Միայն Լուսատու Նյութը կարող է զարգացնել բոլոր մարմինները, որոնք գոյություն ունեն տարածության մեջ: Միայն էներգիաների լարվածությունը կարող է իրականացնել Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հանձնարարությունը: Միայն ոգին կարող է դրսևորել բոլոր նկրտումները, դրսևորելով նույնանման էներգիաներ: Այդպես, երբ մարդկությանը նախասահմանված է նոր աստիճան, այն կարող է իրականանալ միայն ոգու ընկալման ներքո: Այդպես մարդկային էջերն ուրվագծված են մարդկության ձեռքերով, և հաճախ այդ էջերը լրացված են մասամբ կամ ոչ կիրառելի նշաններով: Բայց մարդկությունը հրավիրվում է դեպի անսահմանափակ ճանաչու՛մ:



- - - - - - -



*353.* 


Մարդկությունը պետք է մտածի, թե ինչով է պարուրում իր մեկությունը, ինչո՞վ է ծածկվում սերմն այդ անմահ: Չափազանց քիչ են խորամուխ լինում այդ խնդրի մեջ: Ամեն բոլորապտույտի ընթացքում պետք է հետազոտել կարմայի ընթացքը և նրա ազդեցությունը: Նախասահմանումը հետևում է նախկինում կատարած գործերի շերտանստվածքին: Այդ նստվածքները կարող են խլացնել սերմի ձայնը, և կյանքի ուղին կարող է փոխել նախասահմանվածը: Յուրաքանչյուր էակի մեջ ներդրված տիեզերական սերմը պետք է հոգատարորեն կերպավորվի մարդկության կողմից: Նկրտող սերմի վրա է կառուցվում արտահայտված բարեշրջումը: Եվ անսահման է սերմի հզորության ուղի՛ն:



- - - - - - -



*354.* 


Մեկության բարձրագույն շրջապատումը տեղի է ունենում մաքուր հրով: Եթե մեկությունը կարող է պարուրվել հրով, նշանակում է, նա կարող է հասնել բարձրագույն ոլորտների:
Հրեղեն Հոգին և Արքատը՝ երկուսն էլ իրենց մեկությունները պարուրում են Լուսատու Նյութով: Երբ հրեղեն կենտրոնները փոխակերպում են կյանքը, Մենք ասում ենք, որ ոգին նկրտում է վերելքի: Ուստի անխախտ է հրեղեն վերելքի օրենքը: Երբ տիեզերական սերմի նկտումը դադարում է զարկերակումը, այդ ժամանակ կյանքի էներգիան դադարեցնում է իր գոյությունը: Հոգեկան էներգիան սերտորեն կապված է տիեզերական սերմի հետ: Հետևաբար, երբ սերմի թրթիռները դադարում են, դադարում է հոգեկան էներգիայի ներհոսքը: Իսկ երբ սերմի հուրը գործում է, այդ ժամանակ հոգեկան էներգիան հզոր թրթիռներ ունի: Հրեղեն կենտրոնները զարկերակում են Տիեզերքի հետ, այդ պատճառով Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոններն արարում են, արձագանքելով բոլոր հոսանքերին: Անտեսանելի հզորությամբ արարում են Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնները, և անսպառ են հրի ստեղծագործության արձանագրությունները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*355.* 


Ստեղծագործական սկզբունքի գիտակցությունը Տիեզերքում գիտակցություն է տալիս ամբողջ շինարարությանը: Երբ հավաքվում է տիեզերական սերմը, ի հայտ է գալիս ստեղծագործական սկզբունքի գիտակցությունը: Նկրտող սերմի կազմությունը միշտ այնպես է հավաքում, որ խթանիչ ուժը ձեռք է բերում գիտակից ստեղծագործման հանդեպ որակների երևույթը: Ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժը միշտ համապատասխանում է ձգողության օրենքին: Տարածական հուրը ծնունդ է տալիս իր սերմերին: Մարդկությունն ամեն մտադրության մեջ սերմեր է արարում: Գիտակցության զարգացումը կնկրտի մարդկությանը դեպի Տիեզերքի հետ համատեղ ստեղծագործում և կլարի բոլոր հոգևոր լծակները: Երբ սերմի գիտակցությունը գործում է հաստատված Մագնիսին հակառակ, ի հայտ են գալիս տարբեր հոսանքներ: Երբ գիտակցությունն ուղղված է դեպի ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժը, կարելի է սահմանել բարեշրջումը: Ուստի շատ հոգատարորեն է պետք կազմել երկրային հանգույցները:
Տիեզերքի գծագրած սերմերը գիտակցություն են տալիս բոլոր էներգիաներին: Սերմերը, որոնք գծագրել է մարդկությունը, արդեն հագեցնում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ընթացքը:



- - - - - - -



*356.* 


Ստեղծագործական սկզբունքն ուղղորդում է հրի հոսանքները և նկրտում է էներգիաները: Այդ պատճառով բոլոր տիեզերական դրսևորումներն արտացոլվում են Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնների վրա: Ամեն հրեղեն դրսևորում հնչում է կենտրոնների վրա, հրահրելով տարբեր զգացումներ: Հաճախ թախիծն ու ճնշվածությունը կախված են հրեղեն լարումներից: Այդ զգացումների պատճառը՝ հոսանքների անհամաձայնեցվածությունն է: Այդ չներդաշնակված հոսանքները, հարվածելով կենտրոններին, հնչում են աններդաշնակորեն: Երբ չհամաձայնեցված հոսանքները սլանում են տարածության մեջ, հավասարակշռություն հիմնելու համար էներգիաները ստիպված են շատ ստեղծագործական ուժ ծախսել: Չներդաշնակված հոսանքների երևույթը Հրեղեն Հոգու մեջ ասես թե մարտնչող էներգիաների համագոյատևում է ստեղծում:
Փոխելով իրենց ուղղությունը, բոլոր մագնիսական սլաքները թրթռում են: Ալեբախությունն էլ, իհարկե, տեղի է ունենում Մագնիսի ուղղության փոփոխությունից: Տարածական հուրը լարում է իր Մագնիսը, և ստորգետնյա հուրը ցանկանում է դուրս պրծնել: Ուստի բոլոր տիեզերական ուժերը շատ լարվածաբար են աշխատում: Վճռական դրսևորումներ կլինեն Ուրանի և Սատուրնի մենամարտի տակ, այդ պատճառով շատ հոսանքներ, լինելով նույնիսկ ծանր, բարերար շատ բաներ են կրում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*357.* 


Բարեշրջումն ուղղորդում է մարդկությանը հրի հաստատմամբ: Բարեշրջական ամեն աստիճանի վրա մարդկությունը շարժվում է տարբեր խթանիչներով: Մեկությունների սերմերը և բոլոր էներգիաները հաճախականության ուժն ուղղորդում է դեպի հրի ստեղծագործում: Երբ անբեկանելի օրենքը մտնում է հողմային օղակի մեջ, էներգիաների նկրտումները ենթարկվում են այդ օրենքին: Ստեղծագործական էներգիայի հողմային օղակները միշտ լարում են հաստատված էներգիաները: Երբ մարդկությունն ընկալի ստեղծագործական կրակների բոլոր դրսևորումները, ոգու հզորությունը կսկսի, հիրավի, ձգվել դեպի տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը: Երբ տիեզերական էներգիայի մի մասը մարդկությունը ճանաչի որպես գործող ուժ, այդ ժամանակ նա Տիեզերքի գործընկերը կդառնա:
Այնքա՜ն սքանչելի է ուղիների անվերջանալիությունը:



- - - - - - -



*358.* 


Տիեզերական համադրությունների մեջ շատ են արտացոլվում ազատ էներգիաները: Երբ խոսում ենք պատահականությունների մասին, այդ ազատ էներգիաները նկատի ունենք: Յուրաքանչյուր էներգիա, որը միանում է տիեզերական սերմերի նկրտող ձգողություններին, նոր համադրություն է հիմնում: Հրեղեն Հոգին հաճախ զգում է այդ երևույթները, որոնք լարում են տարածությունը: Էներգիայի հատկությունը ձգվում է դեպի հուրը և լարված կենտրոնները: Այժմ խանգարմունքները նման լարված վիճակ են ընդունում: Հազվագյու՛տ ժամանակներ են, ահե՛ղ ժամանակներ են, որոշի՛չ ժամանակներ են:



- - - - - - -



*359.* 


Մոլորակային կիզակետը տեղաշարժվում է, ինչպես Մագնիսի դրսևորումը: Երբ տեղի է ունենում էներգիաների հերթափոխ, տեղաշարժվում են ոչ միայն մասերը, այլև ամբողջ ուղեծիրն է ներգրավված այդ տեղաշարժի մեջ: Յուրաքանչյուր գործող ուժ ենթարկվում է այդ տեղաշարժին, և բոլոր ոլորտները լարվում են հագեցած Մագնիսով: Տեսանելի և անտեսանելի էներգիաները նկրտում են դեպի տեղշարժող պարույր: Տարածական հուրն ընդգրկում է բոլոր կենսական էներգիաները, և թե ցածր ոլորտները, թե բարձր ոլորտները, հագենում են այդ հրով: Հիրավի, չկա այնպիսի անկյուն, որտեղ հնարավոր կլիներ խուսափել այդ տեղաշարժերից, և հրի ներուժը կարող է հաստատել նոր սանդղափուլը: Ուստի, երբ երկրի ուղեծիրը միանում է տարածական հրի հետ, Տիեզերական Մագնիսը սկսում է տեղաշարժել:

----------

Arjo (22.01.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*360.* 


Երբ մարդկությունը սովորի հասկանալ Տիեզերական Ամբողջությունը, կհաստատվի տիեզերական շինարարությունը: Մարդկության գլխավոր առաջադրանքն է միացնել նյութական աշխարհը հոգևորի հետ: Ոլորտների սահմանագծումը տեղի է ունենում չափազանց կտրուկ, այդ պատճառով այդքան հազվադեպ է նախասահմանվածի համադրությունը մեխանիկական աշխարհի հետ, որի մեջ սուզվում են մարդիկ: Երբ մոլորակային գիտակցությունն ուղղված է բոլոր գործոնների միավորմանը, տիեզերական տեղաշարժերի երևույթն ընդգրկում է բոլոր ոլորտները: Ուստի մոլորակային գիտակցությունն է տեղակայում տիեզերական էներգիան: Հրեղեն Հոգու նկրտումը և կենտրոնների աշխատանքն օգնում են տիեզերական գիտակցության հաստատմանը: Հետևաբար էներգիայի ամենագլխավոր հաստատումն է գիտակցության առաջխաղացումը: Զարգացնելով մարդկության մեջ տիեզերական գիտակցությունը,  Մեր Եղբայրների ստեղծագործումը դրան է ուղղված: Այդ պատճառով Մեր կողմից հաստատված է կենտրոնների համագործակցությունը:
Հիրավի, Մենք գնահատու՛մ ենք կրակների փոխակերպիչ ուժը:

*361.* 


Իհարկե, աշխարհի վերակառուցումն ուղեկցվում է հին երևույթները ծածկող հոսանքներով: Մագնիսի ամեն տեղաշարժ լարում է մարդկային բոլոր գործողությունները: Յուրաքանչյուր նկրտող պարույր արտահայտում է հագեցնող տարածական հրի ամեն նոր նկրտման հաստատումը: Ուստի, երբ հզոր երկիրը ժամանակավորապես ծածկվում է ավազով, այդ ժամանակ նկրտող հոսանք է ի հայտ գալիս վերելքի դրսևորման համար, քանզի չկա անհաստատություն այնտեղ, որտեղ առաջ է մղում Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործ Ձեռքը: 
Կա մի մագնիսական սլաք, որը երբեք չի շեղվում, գիտնականները գիտեն, որ այն Ասիայում* է: Իսկ Մենք կլայնացնենք այդ ըմբռնումը: Իհարկե, մոլորակի վրա կա կիզակետ, որը ձգվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի կողմից և պահում է մարդկային բարօրության բոլոր թելերը: Այդ Կենտրոնի դրսևորումը հավասարակշռություն է տալիս մոլորակին:

*362.* 


Երբ ստորգետնյա կրակների ձգողությամբ հաստատվում է երկրի կեղևի հավասարակշռությունը կիզակետի հանդեպ, պետք է չմոռանալ այն հոգեմագնիսական ուժերը, որոնք հավասարակշռություն են հիմնում վերերկրյա ոլորտներում: 
Ուրեմն ինչպիսի՞ աղբյուրներ են դրսևորվում որպես հոգեմագնիսական ուժեր: Երեք աղբյուրներ են այդ ուժերը. տարածական հուրը, Լուսատուների ճառագայթները և հոգևոր մագնիսը:
Հետևաբար կարելի է ասել, որ հոգևոր մագնիսի հոսանքն արտահայտվում է որպես Հասյալի և Հրեղեն Հոգու ստեղծագործում:
Տարածական հուրը հաստատում է ամեն մի էներգիա: Լուսատուները հաստատում են հրի տիեզերական աղբյուրը: Խնդրում եմ հավատալ Հրեղեն Հոգու ստեղծագործ ուժերին: Եթե դուք տեսնեիք ոգու և սրտի աշխատանքը, ուրեմն կտեսնեիք, հիրավի, մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը: Երբ գիտակցությունը, լինելով մտավոր, կասեցնում է ընթացքը, այդ ժամանակ ջնջվում է սահմանը ֆիզիկականի և աստղայինի միջև: Իհարկե, տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը սքանչելի է այդպես անտեսանելիորե՛ն:

- - - - - - -
*** Ըստ իս, այդ սլաքը՝ Մասիս սարն է, Ցից-սարը, Մերուն, մոլորակի Ողնաշարը: Եվ այս առումով ես կխնդրեի բոլորին ուշադրության արժանացնել այսօրվա իրավիճակը Հայաստանում և անել համապատասխան եզրահանգումներ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*363.* 


Մագնիսական սլաքի շեղումն իր հետևից հանդիպակաց թրթիռներ է բերում: Մարդկային արտահայտված մագնիսի առաջընթացը կախված է մագնիսի թեքությունից և տարածական հրի համապատասխան ուժից: Երբ իրադարձություններն արագ ընթացք են ստանում, աճում է տիեզերական ձգողության հարաբերության նշանակությունը: Մարդկության գիտակցությունը ներթափանցում է հրեղեն հոգեհոսանքների մեջ, և այդ պատճառով արագացումը հնարավոր է:
Երբ մարդկային կոպիտ մարմինները չէին կարողանում ներթափանցել մաքուր ոլորտներ, հետևանքը լինում էր այն, որ բոլոր բարեշրջական փուլերը երկարում էին: Իսկ այժմ, երբ գիտակցություը հղկվել է, չնայած նյութականորեն, և սակայն մարդկությանը հասանելի է դարձել ոլորտների համագործակցության ըմբռնումը:
Երբ զարգանան զգայիմացությունն ու ոգեըմբռնումը, մարդկությունը կհասկանա գիտակցության նշանակությունն ու ստորգետնյա և վերերկրյա ոլորտների համապատասխանությունը: Հիրավի, ոգեըմբռնումը կտանի դեպի հաջորդ աստիճան:



- - - - - - -



*364.* 


Հոգեաչքն, իհարկե, ոգու իմացության դեպքում, տիեզերական շարժման հեռանկար է տալիս: Ստորգետնյա մագնիսի հիմնական խթանիչի ձգողությունը ոլորտներին նկրտելու հատկություն է տալիս: Ամբողջ տիեզերական փորձը պարունակող "թասը" անդրադարձում է բոլոր տիեզերական թելադրանքները: "Շուշանի" համադրությունը պարունակում է իր մեջ բոլոր տիեզերական թելերը, և բազմակողմանի խթանիչները կուտակում են "Շուշանի" ամեն մի կրակ:
Հրի հոգեկան լարումը տարածությանը մարմիններ է տալիս: Երբ ոգու սերմը պարուրվում է հրի հոսանքներով, նկրտող հուրը լարում է Հրեղեն Հոգու սերմի ամբողջ էությունը: Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումն ուղղորդված է Լուսատու Նյութի նկրտումով արտահայտված Գիտակցությամբ:
Հրեղեն Հոգին տիեզերական հոսանքները միացնում է մոլորակի հրի հետ: Մահավանի* ռիթմը տիեզերական կրակի զարկերակի բաբախումն է: Մահավանի ռիթմը փոխանցվում է միայն նրան, ով զգում է Տիեզերքի զարկերակու՛մը: Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛: Միայն համաշխարհային սիրտը կարող է բաբախել Մահավանի ռիթմով: Հիրավի, համաշխարհային սիրտը և նկրտող ոգու բոցն են հաստատում լավագույն ժառանգությունը ռասաների համար: Ուստի հուրը կրողը զգում է բոլոր տիեզերական տատանումները: Ուստի Հրեղեն Հոգու Մոր սիրտն այդպես բաբախում է, ուստի քրտնած են Հրեղեն Հոգու ձեռքերը: Բայց Աշտարակի մեջ Մենք բոլորս զգում ենք հրեղեն սրտի ամեն մի թրթիռ և քրտինքի յուրաքանչյուր կաթիլ: Այդ պատճառով ասում եմ՝ սրտի հոսանքները լուսաճառագայթներով սալարկում են տարածությունը և քրտինքի ամեն կաթիլ ցեմենտում է տարածությունը: 



- - - - - - -



*365.* 


Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը հավաքում է այն մեծությունները, որոնք համապատասխանում են հրեղեն դրսևորումներին: Այդպես ամենաբարձր ոլորտների կազմությունը հագենում է արտահայտված մեծությունների հարաբերակցությամբ, և բարձրագույն մարմինների կազմությունը պայմանավորված է հրի ստեղծագործման համադրությամբ: Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը համադրում է այն հրեղեն էներգիաները, որոնք լավագույն հետևանքներ են տալիս:  Այդ պատճառով  յուրաքանչյուր էներգիա, որը ձգվում է դեպի իր սերմը, նունատիպ ձգողական ուժ ունի: Եթե՜ մարդկությունը հասկանար, որ ամեն էներգիա, դեպի որը նա ձգվում է, արտահայտում է նրա էությունը: Այդ պատճառով անընդմեջ պայքարի մեջ մարդկության Եղբայրները լարում են իրենց ամբողջ ուժը, որպեսզի բարելավեն մարդկության էությունը:

- - - - - - -
*** _Մահավան_ - մեծ ռիթմ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*366.* 


Ստեղծագործման ուժն իր հանգույցներն է հյուսում և արարում է ըստ Տիեզերական Մագնիսի օրենքի: Կարելի է ասել, որ ստեղծագործման հաստատումը հիմնված է տիեզերական ձգողության վրա: Երբ հանգույցները լարվում են, ստեղծվում է հագեցում և այդ կերպ արտահայտվում է տարածական հրի էներգիայի կյանքի խթանիչ ուժը: Էներգիաների մասնակցությունը հիմնում է աճի հատկություն, այդպես ստեղծագործումն իր բեղմնավորման մեջ դրսևորում է նախասահմանված էներգիաներ:
Մարդկությունը, կապելով իր կարմաների հանգույցները, լարում է տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը: Ձգողությունը ոգու սերմի հանդեպ էներգիային հագեցնում է այն հոսանքներով, որոնք կարման է նախասահմանել: Ամեն հետևանքի կոփումը յուրաքանչյուր որակի նկրտման ծրագիր է նշանագծում: Ուստի Անսահմանության մեջ, հղկելով նրանց որակը, կարելի է արարել անսպառ հետևանքներ:



- - - - - - -



*367.* 


Ոգեպես նկրտողներին միաձուլող ուժը հաստատվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսով: Տիեզերական օրենքում գոյություն ունի ստեղծագործման երևույթը, որն ունի հիմնող վերընթաց աղեղ, որով վեր է ընթանում ոգին: Ձգողության օրենքն ազդում է ամբողջ տիեզերական հաստատման վրա, այդ պատճառով ոգու հրի բարձրագույն լարման մեջ կարելի է գործել միայն վերընթանալով: Այնքա՜ն սքանչելի է օրենքը:



- - - - - - -



*368.* 


Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը հավաքում է զուգակցություններ, որոնք հագենում են տարածական հրով: Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը նկրտող էներգիաներին հագեցնում է ձգողության խթանիչ ուժով: Երբ հրով հագեցած նոր համադրությունները կենսական ուժ են արտահայտում, նկրտող Մագնիսը հավաքում է տարածական այդ էներգիաները: Հրեղեն, նկրտող Մագնիսի պայթյունները դրսևորվում են անխուսափելիորեն, երբ էներգիաները ձգում են իրար ինչպես պատահական զուգակցություններ, որոնց ծնում են ոչ նույնանման էներգիաները: 
Ազատ էներգիաները հատուկ են Տիեզերքին և որոշակի նկրտում չունեն, այդ պատճառով պատահաբար ներմուծվող էլեմենտները պատահական բանաձևեր են տալիս: Ինչպես Տիեզերքում, այնպես էլ մարդկային գիտակցության մեջ պատահական էներգիաների խառնվելը նոր բանաձև է տալիս: Երբ ոգին չի կարող ձևակերպել իր ուղղությունը, պատահական էներգիաները գերակշռում են: Եվ կարմայի ամեն արտահայտված օղակի նկրտումը փոխվում է պատահական էներգիաների երևույթով: Ուստի բարեշրջման ճանապարհին մարդկությունը պետք է նկրտի դեպի իր ոգու սերմի ճանաչումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՎԵՑԵՐՈՐԴ. "ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Հատոր 2"**369.* 


Ձգտումը դեպի ոգու սերմի ճանաչում այնքան կենսական երևույթ է, որ ամեն ոգի պետք է նկրտի դրան: Երբ սեփական կրակների ուղղությունը հայտնի դառնա, կարելի է նկրտել սահմանված ճանապարհով: Ազատ էներգիաները կարող են շարադրել թույլ ոգիների կարման, և տարածությունը լիքն է այդպիսի անհանգիստ ոգիներով: Ասես նկրտող հողմի մեջ սլանում են նրանք, ովքեր գիտակցել են իրենց սահմանումը: Բայց նրանք, չգիտակցողները, ցաք ու ցրիվ են եղած փետուրների պես: Այդ պատճառով դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի կողմից սահմանվածը նկրտող ոգիների հոսքը կլինի ինչպես մեծ բարեշրջման օղակ: Ոգու հզոր սերմը  նոր հոսանք և բոցավառ օղակ է տալիս: Այդպես ընթանում է Մեր լարված Հրեղեն Հոգին: Այդպես հնչում է բոցավառ, նկրտող Հրեղեն Հոգին: Այդպես արարում է բոցավառ Հրեղեն Հոգին: Այդպես բարեշրջման սանդղակներն է շարում Հրեղեն Հոգին:

*370.* 


Տարերքները լարվում են տարածության էներգիաների պոռթկումներով: Երբ  լարումը նկրտում է դեպի սկզբնական սերմը, տարերքները ստեղծագործում են ցուցաբերում: Բայց երբ տարերքները լարվում են ազատ հոսանքների մեջ, հաղթահարվում են թույլ ուժերը և տարերքների արագ սլացքն իր հետ տանում է այդ էլեմենտները: Արտահայտված տարերքների վրա նկրտման գերակշռությունը էներգիաներին ուղղորդում է ըստ ձգողության ուժի և ստեղծում է ներդաշնակացված հոսանքների հաստատումներ:
Երբ տարերքները դրսևորում են պայթյուններ, տեղի է ունենում էներգիաների ձգողությունից տիեզերական հրի բաժանում: Ստեղծագործող խթանիչ ուժի ոգին արարում է համաձայն տարերքների սկզբունքի:

*371.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ զուգահեռ ընթացող ոգու ստեղծագործումը բարեշրջման շարժիչն է: Հրեղեն էներգիաներ կրողը մարդկությանը տալիս է ուղղություն, Մենք նրանց անվանում ենք Լույսի Պահապաններ: Մարդկության բոլոր ճանապարհների վրա կանգնած են Լույսի այդ հրեղեն Պահապանները: Բոլոր ճանապարհների վրա կանգնած են այդ նշված Ղեկավարները:
Երբ սխրանքի ուղարկվածն անձնվիրաբար տանում է "թասը", կարելի է նշել՝ մեծ սանդղափուլ է իրականացվում: Երբ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը լարում է նոր սանդղափուլը, բացվում է իսկական համագործակցություն և Ղեկավարն անձնվիրաբար կանգնում է Դարպասի մոտ: Այդպես նկրտող կենտրոնները մարդկությանը նկրտում են տալիս դեպի փոխակերպում: Հիրավի, առանց այդ նուրբ էներգիաների անհասանելի են Մեր Աշտարակնե՛րը: Երբ արտահայտված սանդղափուլը սկսի ապրել, բարեշրջման էջը սքանչելի կդառնա: Այդպես կրակները գիտակցությանը նկրտում են դեպի լավագույն ճակատագիր: Այդպես մոտենում է մեծ սանդղափու՛լը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*372.* 


Հրի խորհրդանիշը հնարավոր է եղել գտնել բոլոր ուսմունքներում, և Տիեզերքում հուրը հաստատվում է, որպես կյանքի երևույթ: Հրի էությունն այնքան շողափայլ է, որ անհնար է այն սահմանել և ասել: Տարածության հուրը՝ Տիեզերական Շնչառությունն է: Բոլոր տիեզերական դրսևորումները հագենում են հրով, և մարդկային միտքն ինքն էլ հուր է: Միտքը մարմին է տալիս; միտքը տալիս է ուղղություն; միտքը տալիս է կյանք; միտքը տալիս է ստեղծագործում; միտքը տալիս է նկրտող Մագնիսի ձգողությունը:
Երբ ոգին վառում է իր կրակները, միտքն արարում է Լուսատու Նյութի աճով: Տիեզերական միտքն ամփոփված է հրեղեն շփման մեջ: Տարածական հուրը նկրտող էներգիաներ է պարունակում: Իր հագեցումներում ու դրսևորումներում տիեզերական հուրն անսպառ է: Այդպես տիեզերական հուրը նկրտում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ միասի՛ն:



- - - - - - -



*373.* 


Ոգու ստեղծագործման մեջ, հիրավի, հրի ներուժ է պարունակված: Տեսանելիության ամեն գործողության հետևում կանգնած է ոգու անտեսանելի ստեղծագործումը: Ոգու էներգիան տիրապետում է տարածական հրին: Ոգու ստեղծագործումը Մենք հաստատում ենք որպես հոգեկան սերմեր: Ամեն ոգու սերմի մեջ ներդրված է ոգեստեղծագործման նկրտող էներգիան, հետևաբար անտեսանելիության մեջ պետք է փնտրել բոլոր դրսևորումների խթանիչ ուժը: Ոգու ստեղծագործումը, հիրավի, բարեշրջման շինարարությունն է:



- - - - - - -



*374.* 


Տիեզերական ստեղծագործման մեջ էներգիաները համադրվում են ամենամեծ լարման ներքո: Միահյուսվող էներգիաների զուգակցություններն աճում են լարման ուժի հետ միասին: Լարման համադրությունը հաստատվում է բարձրագույն կրակների ուժով: Ամբողջ տիեզերական ստեղծագործման մեջ անխախտելի է լարման օրենքը: Միայն աճող լարման ուժը կարող է ստեղծել նոր համադրություններ:  Լարման աճի ներքո տարբեր էներգիաներ են ներգրավվում: Երբ Մագնիսի հետ համադրվել ձգտող էներգիաները դեպի իրենց են ձգում նույնանման հոսանքներ, այդ ժամանակ կարելի է էներգիաների ներդաշնակություն հիմնել: Բայց երբ էներգիաներն ուղղվում են տարբեր ուղղություններով, տեղի է ունենում Մագնիսի էներգիաի ծախսի երևույթը: Այդպես էլ մարդկային գործողություններն են: Ինչու՞ է մարդկության ոգին ձգվում դեպի աններդաշնակ հոսանքներ: Իհարկե, դեպի տարածական հուրը նկրտող հոսանքները կարող են լավագույն բանաձև տալ, բայց այդ բանաձևը պետք է ստեղծել ինքնագործողությամբ:

----------

Arjo (30.01.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*375.* 


Ինքնագործողությունը պետք է հասկանալ, նրանում է հիմնված գործունեության ամբողջ համադրությունը: Ինքնագործունեությունը,  հիրավի, ինքնասկսում է: Երբ ոգին կարողանում է գտնել իր սերմը և ճանաչել իր պատյանները, որոնք նրան շրջապատում են, այդ ժամանակ կարելի է հասկանալ Տիեզերքի գեղեցկությունը:
Թեփը, որը կուտակվել է մարդկային ոգու վրա, փակել է դեպի հաստատում տանող ուղիները, հետևաբար Մեր գործընկերները պետք է հասկանան, որ թեփը Մեր պայմաններին չի պատկանում: Պետք է հասկանալ, որ անպատշաճ է ոգու հագուստը ցույց տալ որպես թեփ, երբ Մենք այդքան երկրպագում ենք Աշխարհի Մոր գլխաշորի փայլքը:



- - - - - - -



*376.* 


Լուսաստվերը լարում է բազմազան էներգիաների երևույթը: Դեպի ստեղծագործումն ուղղված ճառագայթող էներգիան հավաքում է դեպի կյանք նկրտող հոսանքները: Իհարկե, երբ լուսաստվերի գիտակցությունը մուտք գործի Ճշմարտության հաստատման փուլ, կարելի կլինի Լուսատուների էներգիաներն ընդունել որպես գործող հզորություն: Կենսական էներգիան լարող Լուսատուները համաչափում են դեպի կյանքի հաստատում տանող յուրաքանչյուր լարում: Էներգիաների փոխանակությունն այնքան հզոր է, որ մահն ու կյանքը պատկանում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսի սահմանած միևնույն օրենքին: Լուսաստվերը կապում է գոյության երկու փուլերը, հետևաբար դժվար է բաժանել մարդկային գոյատևության երկու բևեռները: Երբ սահմանները ջնջվում են, նկրտող էներգիաները լարում են նոր տիեզերական համադրություններ: Կյանքի և մահվան լուսաստվերը կարելի է էներգիաների փոխանակություն անվանել: Ուստի տիեզերական հզորությունը միասնական է ամեն ինչում, և լուսաստվերի ուղղությամբ անվերջանալի է ստեղծագործումը:



- - - - - - -



*377.* 


Ջնջվում են սահմանները բևեռների միջև, - այսպես Մենք անվանում ենք, երբ տեղաշարժվում է կյանքի խթանիչ ուժը: Մի աշխարհից մյուսն անցումը կոչվում է բոլոր էներգիաների օգտահանություն: Այդ հերթափոխները տարածական հրի տիեզերական առաջընթացն են: Այսպես կոչված մահը հնարավորություն է նոր համադրության, և ամբողջ Տիեզերքում ապրում է այդ հզորությունը:

----------

Arjo (30.01.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*378.* 


Դեպի բարեշրջում ձգողությունը հավաքում է էներգիաներ, որոնք նկրտված են դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսը: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը Բարձրագույն Գիտակցության Կամքն է: Կամքով ուղղորդված նկրտումների միավորումը լարված հրի մարմինների ստեղծագործում է տալիս: Երբ նկրտող հրի տարերքը դեպի կենսական դրսևորում տանող իր ճանապարհին հանդիպում է տիեզերական լարման հետ համաձայն հոսանքների, նա հավաքում է բոլոր նկրտող կրակները: Բայց երբ էներգիան սլանում է դեպի հակառակ նկրտման հստատում, տեղի է ունենում տարածական պայթյուն: Անընդգրկելիության և մարդկային խթանիչ ուժի դրսևորումները հավասար են՝ այդպես հանդիպում են ուղիները:



- - - - - - -



*379.* 


Հրեղեն Հոգու բոլոր զգացումները հիմնավորված են: Ամեն լարում ծնում է էներգիաներ: Ամեն լարում հրին կյանք է տալիս: Մակրոկոսմոսն ու միկրոկոսմոսն արարում են նույնանման: Հետևաբար, երբ հրի կենտրոններն այդպես շողափայլում են, տարածական պրոցես է հաստատվում: Ուստի, երբ կենտրոնները լարում են արտահայտում, նրանց կապող էներգիան նույնպես լարվում է: Կենտրոնների այդպիսի լարման դեպքում օգտակար է հանգիստը: Հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ կապը լարում է կենտրոնները: Ստորգետնյա հոսանքները շատ են լարված: Ոգին լարվում է և կենտրոնները համահնչում են:



- - - - - - - 



*380.* 


Էներգիաների արթնացումը դեպի կյանք ուղեկցվում է դեպի Մագնիսը նկրտմամբ: Էներգիաների սերմի մեջ ամփոփված բոլոր ուժերը լարվում են գործելու համար: Ձգողությամբ արարող սերմը հագեցած կլինի տիեզերական հրի Մագնիսի արտահոսքերով: Ուստի տիեզերական օրենքը հիմնված է որպես հզոր նկրտող Մագնիս:
Ոգու սերմն իրենց էներգիաների հիմքերով հագեցնող Լուսատուներն ամբողջ Մանվանտարի ընթացքում հաստատված ուղեվարներ են մնում: Այդ պատճառով սերմի էությունը կախված է ոգու հետ կապված Լուսատուից: Հաստատված սերմի և նրա աղբյուրի միջև կապը հիմնվում է, որպես պատճառ և հետևանք: Հետևաբար, երբ Լուսատուի ուժը նկրտում է դեպի էներգիայի կյանքով արտահայտված խթանիչը, սերմը համապատասխանելու է Լուսատուի նկրտմանը: Այդպես նկրտող Լուսատուի կապը լարվում է Տիեզերքի Մագնիսով: Ուրեմն կարելի է ասել, որ կյանքը ծնունդ է առնում Լուսատուի էներգիայով:

----------

Arjo (30.01.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*381.* 


Երբ մոտալուտ է ժամկետը, այնքան հզոր է ոգու կապը Լուսատուի հետ, որ նկրտումը հաստատվում է բոլոր լուսային խաչասերումների ժամանակ: Այդ պատճառով, երբ ճառագայթների աճով հաստատվում է աստիճանը, առանձնահատուկ հզոր թրթիռներ են հիմնվում: Այդ թրթիռներն անհրաժեշտ նկրտում են ստեղծում Մագնիսի ձգողության հետ:



- - - - - - -



*382.* 


Վերարքայությունը Տիեզերքում հաստատվում է օրինաբար: Երբ Տիեզերական Մագնիսն ամենից վեր դրել է Բարձրագույն Հզորությունը, ուրեմն այդ օրենքը հիմնված է տիեզերական հաստատման վրա:
Ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս չկիրառել այն Բարձրագույն Հզորությունը, որն առաջնորդում է մոլորակին: Չէ՞ որ Տիեզերական Մագնիսին ուղղորդել կարող է  Միտքը միայն: Ուստի լցված ամեն ինչի մեջ, Տիեզերական Միտքը լարում է բոլոր էլեմենտները: Տիեզերքում իրենց ներուժով տարբեր էներգիաներն իրենց նշանակումն են զբաղեցնում Տիեզերքում, հաստատելով իրենց տեղն ըստ աճող հզորության աստիճանի: Այդպես էներգիայի ներուժը նրան տալիս է առաջնություն կամ ցածրագույն աստիճան: Այդպես բարեշրջման մեջ նշանակված են մարդկային ոգու աստիճանները, և Տիեզերական Մագնիսը ոգու հատկությունը դեպի Անսահմանություն է լարում:



- - - - - - -



*383.* 


Վերարքայությունը նկրտում է մարդուն դեպի անսահմանփակ հաստատում: Երբ ոգին իր աճի մեջ հագենում է այդ իմացություններով, նրա ուղին որպես մոտակա է հաստատվում: Այդ պատճառով ոգու համար, ով իր տեղը կարող է ամրապնդել բարձրագույն թռիչքի մեջ, շատ ավելին է հաստատված: Վերարքայության մեջ բարձր տեղ զբաղեցնող ոգին ներթափանցում է ամենահեռավոր աշխարհներ: Բայց ստիպված ենք խոսել նրանց հետ, ովքեր նկատում են Ճշմարտության մասը միայն: Այդ պատճառով Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, Ճշմարտության չափանիշի մոտ առաջընթաց ենք տեսնում: Այդպես հեռավոր աշխարհներ նկրտող ոգին հանդիսանում է ամբողջ Ճշմարտության կրողը:

----------

Arjo (30.01.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*384.* 


Դեպի ծնվող հրի կենտրոն ձգողությունը գիտակցություն է տալիս էներգիաներին: Հրի ցանկացած լարում և տարածում դեպի կենտրոն կամ կենտրոնից, տանում է դեպի գիտակցված արտահայտում: Կենտրոնը միջուկն է, որն իր մեջ պարունակում է ամբողջ ներուժը: Կյանքում այդ կենտրոնները դրսևորվում են ամենում: Ուսուցիչը միջուկն է, որն իր մեջ պարունակում է ձեր բոլոր նկրտումները: Տիեզերքում ապրող և առաջ ընթանալ ցանկացող ամեն ինչ լարվում է հրի խթանիչ ուժի կենտրոնով: Ոգու սերմի մեջ ապրող և դեպի Լույս տարածվող ամեն ինչ Ուսուցիչը նկրտում է դեպի Մագնիսով արտահայտված կենտրոն: Սերմից ելնող բոլոր արտահոսքերը Ուսուցիչը դեպի կենտրոն է ուղղում: Տարածությունը հագեցած է այդ կենտրոններով: Դեպի ոգու կենտրոն են նկրտում բոլոր էներգիաները. և ոգու կենտրոնը կարող է ցրել բոլոր ոտնձգությունները նկրտման մաքրության վրա: Ոգու սերմի դեմ բոլոր նկրտումները կարող են փոխակերպվել հրով:  Մաքուր հզորության ներհոսքը հագեցնում է ամեն գործողություն, որը ոգու սերմի ուժով դուրս է մղում դրսևորված մարդկային սողոսկող մտքերը: Էներգիաների պայքարը հաստատում է ոգու հաղթանակը կամ կլանում է թույլ նկրտումները:



- - - - - - -



*385.* 


Ինչպես տիեզերական կենտրոնները, այնպես էլ Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոններն ունեն իրենց ուրվագծված հզորությունը: Կենտրոնների վրա Մեր ճառագայթների ազդեցության դեպքում համակողմանի լար է հիմնվում: Առաքողը պատասխան թրթիռներ է ստանում և միահյուսվում է հրեղեն ստեղծագործման մեջ: Առաքող Աղբյուրն ու Հրեղեն Հոգու ընդունող կենտրոնը լարվում են փոխադարձորեն, ուստի հրի ուժը կարող է հաստատվել միայն համաձայնեցված հոսանքների վրա: Կենտրոններն ընդունում և առաքում են:



- - - - - - -



*386.* 


Մի՞թե փոխակերպումը Տիեզերքի մեծագույն ընթացքը չէ, երբ բոլոր մարմինները ծնունդ են առնում Լուսատու Նյութից և հաստատվում են, որպես Տիեզերքի բարձրագույն ստեղծագործում: Մեծ փոխակերպումը նրբագույն էներգիաներից ստեղծում է բոլոր բարձրագույն տիեզերական դրսևորումները: Այդպես ծնունդ են առնում Անսահմանության մարմինները, և բարեշրջման ընթացքը կառուցվում է այդ առաջադրանքների վրա:
Այդ բարդ փոխակերպումը տեղի է ունենում բոլոր էներգիաների համագործակցությամբ: Նրբագույն էներգիաները նպաստում են նրբագույն  մարմիններին: Մարդկային ոգին նույն նկրտումն է արտահայտում դեպի փոխակերպումը, բայց բարեշրջման ընթացքին շատերը չեն աջակցում: Ոգու փոխակերպումը կարող է լարել բարեշրջման առաջընթացին ենթակա ամեն ինչ: Բայց այդ հզորությունը կախված է սերմի ներուժից: Այդպիսով, Տիեզերքի բոլոր փոխակերպումները լարվում են որպես տարածական հրի դրսևորումներ: Հրի խորհրդանիշի ստեղծագործումը Անվերջանալիության հաստատում է տալիս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*387.* 


Մարդկանց արարումը հոգևոր լարման մեծագույն խնդիր է: Մարդկանց նյութական մարմինը բարեշրջման ամբողջական առաջադրանքին չի համապատասխանում: Մարդկային մարմնի ստեղծագործումը հաստատվում է որպես բարձրագույն տիեզերական խնդիր: Երբ ամբողջ մարդկությունը հասկանա, որ պետք է դրսևորել ոդու ստեղծագործման լարում, այդ ժամանակ մոլորակն առաջ կընթանա: Միայն որպես հիմք ընդունելով ոգու դրսևորումները, կարելի է մարդկության ամբողջ հունն ուղղել դեպի Լույս: Հոգևոր ոլորտի վրա կարելի է կիրառել Լուսատու Նյութի բոլոր նրբագույն արտահայտումները: Ֆիզիկապես նյութն ունի հայտնի սահմաններ, բայց այնքան հզոր է ոգու կոփումը, որ նույնիսկ կոպիտ պատյանը կարելի է փոխակերպել:



- - - - - - -



*388.* 


Մոլորակային ինքնաշրջապատման էությունը կախված է հոգեկան հագեցվածության ներուժից: Այդպես մոլորակը, շրջապատված ամենապարզունակ գիտակցությամբ հագեցած գազով, ինքնաշրջապատում է ստեղծում ըստ իր սեփական ձգողության: Հագեցման ներքո ձգողության երևույթը կարող է ստեղծել պայմաններ, որոնք կձգեն անհրաժեշտ էներգիան նոր հաստատումներ ձևավորելու համար: 
Տիեզերքում գոյություն ունի օրենք, ըստ որի էներգիան միշտ կարելի է ուղղորդել դեպի լավագույն արարչագործություն: Նպատակահարմար կիրառման դեպքում բոլոր կործանիչ էներգիաները տիրապետում են արարչագործության: Բոլոր թունավոր գազերը կարող են կենսատու դառնալ: Ամեն ինչ կախված է փոխակերպումից: Տիեզերական կենտրոնի արարիչն ամեն ինչ նկատում է, և նույնիսկ աննշան թվացող գործոնը կարող է օգտակար լինել: Այդ պատճառով տարածության մեջ սլացող էներգիաների մեջ բազմաթիվ են արժեքավոր կենսատուները: Եվ մարդկանց մեջ էլ հաստատվում են այդ կենսատուները: Հաճախ մարդկանց մեջ նրանք չնկատված են անցնում, հաճախ չընդունված, հաճախ մերժված: Հաճախ Ճշմարտության և Օրենքի այդ Կրողները բարեշրջում են արարում:



- - - - - - -



*389.* 


Ստեղծագործումն այնքան բազմատեսակ է, որ կարելի է պնդել,  որ մարմինները ստեղծվում են այնքան էներգիաներով, որքան նրանց հագեցնող ներուժներ կան: Բայց ստեղծագործումը լինում է տեսանելի և անտեսանելի: Տիեզերական մարմինների փոխակերպումն, իհարկե, տեսանելի է իր հետևանքներում, բայց ամենաբարձր, լարված ընթացքն անտեսանելի է: Երբ, հասանելով ստեղծագործական հզորության լծակները, Մենք կարողանում ենք  կանչել անտեսանելի կրակներին, այդ ժամանակ, իհարկե, բարձրագույն օրենքն է հաստատվում: Ուստի, հաստատելով Հրեղեն Յոգան, Մենք նկատի ունենք անտեսանելի հզորության հաստատում: 
Կապը ոգու ներուժի և նրա Լուսատուի միջև լարում է գործողությունը, հետևաբար, երբ կենտրոնները լարվում են, նրանց հրի խթանիչ ուժը շփվում է Լուսատուի հրի հետ: Եվ ուրեմն, հիշենք Հրեղեն Հոգու Մորը: Մե՛ծ է ոգու ներուժը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*390.* 


Հիրավի, համագործակցելով Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ, կյանքի արարիչները ստեղծագործում են անխախտելիորեն: Այդ կերտողներն ապրում են ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժով: Այդ կերտողները լարում են իրենց կրակները մարդկությանը հագեցնելու համար: Այդ կերտողներն իրենց կայծերով ընդարձակում են գիտակցությունները: Հիրավի, այդ կերտողները գիտակցությանն օգնում են ընդգրկել տիեզերական օրենքները: Նրանք մարտնչում են Մեր Վահանի տակ: Բայց ու՞ր են նրանք, որոնք պաշտպանված են Մեր Վահաններով: Աշտարակներից ձգված են թելերը; Աշտարակներից պարզված են թևերը և հոսում են ճառագայթները: Բայց մարդիկ գերադասում են կյանքի ճանապարհն անցնել մենակ: Քամուց մերկացած այդ ճյուղերը ճոճվում են աննպատակ, և Անսահմանության արշալույսի փոխարեն նախընտրում են ինքնապատժման խավարը:



- - - - - - -



*391.* 


Երբ նոր առաջադրանք է հաստատվում, ծակող ասեղներ միշտ կգտնվեն: Բայց այդ տհաճ ասեղները փոխակերպվում են բութ մտադրությունների: Մեր Վահանի տակ տքնողներն ընթանում են համարձակ և, ընդունելով Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հոսքի ռիթմը, կարող են, հիրավի, հաղթանակ ճաշակել: Իհարկե, կհնչեն ձայներ Հրեղեն Յոգայի մեծ Ճշմարտության դեմ: Եկեղեցու ջատագովներն ու խավարի սպասավորներն, իհարկե, Փոխատի կայծը տանել չեն կարողանա: Իհարկե, Հրեղեն Յոգայի հաստատումը խոցում է կուտակումները, որոնց մեջ ապաստանել են մարդիկ: Այդ պատճառով Հրեղեն Յոգան մարտահրավեր է խավարի բոլոր սպասավորներին; այդպես է կառուցվում իսկական բարեշրջումը: Իհարկե, դժվար է Հրեղեն Հոգու կայծկլտող Մոր համար: Իհարկե, դժվար է զինվոր Հրեղեն Հոգու համար, բայց վերելքը բազմապատկում է բոլոր ուժերը: Այդպես, Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ղեկը պտտողները հաստատում են ձգողության կետը: Միաձույլ սրտով ընթացողներն, իհարկե, հաղթում են:



- - - - - - -



*392.* 


Երբ այդպես հզոր բռնկվում է թոքերի կենտրոնը, նախազգուշությունների հանդեպ պետք է կիրառել բոլոր հնարավորությունները: Այդ կենտրոնը կապված է "թասի" հետ և ծոծրակի կենտրոնի հետ, այդ պատճառով այդպիսի լարվածություն կա ջղերի բոլոր հյուսվածքներում: Կոկորդը նույնպես համակվում է կենտրոնների ցանցով, ուստի պահպանել է պետք կենտրոնը հրդեհից: 
Զգուշություն է պետք դրսևորել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*393.* 


Հուրը պետք է ճանաչել որպես կյանքի փոխակերպիչ: Մարդկությունն այնքա՜ն քիչ է մտածում իր տարերային ուղեկիցների մասին: Չէ որ այդ ուղեկիցներով է կյանքը հագենու՛մ: Ինչու՞ ուրեմն չդիմել նրանց և չնկրտել դեպի նրանց որակների ճշմարիտ գիտակցումը: Հուրը բոլոր կենսական դրսևորումների փոխակերպիչն է: Ամեն ճառագայթ հաստատում է կյանքը, և ամեն ճառագայթ խոցում է տարածությունը, ուրեմն, երբ մարդկությունը սովորի կիրառել ճառագայթակիր Նյութը, կհաստատվի Տիեզերական Կա՛մքը:



- - - - - - -



*394.* 


Երբ կենտրոնն սկսում է այրվել այդքան բոցավառ, բոլոր ճյուղավորումների երևույթները մասնակցում են դրան: Մի շրջանի մեջ  միացած մոմերի բոցը, - բոլոր կենտրոնների աշխատանքի խորհրդանիշն է: Հետևաբար թոքերի կենտրոնները հաստատվում են որպես լարեր, որոնք հրեղեն կայծերն արտացոլում են բոլոր կենտրոնների վրա: Թոքերն, իհարկե, աշխատում են, ներշնչելով, փոխակերպելով և դուրս տալով: Այդ գործողություններն, իհարկե, հագեցնում են թոքերի կենտրոններն այսպես կոչված պրանայով: Այս եռակի ստեղծագործումն այնքան հզոր է, որ դիպչում է բոլոր գործողություններին:



- - - - - - -



*395.* 


Կյանքի շինարարությունը նախաձեռնվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի խթանիչ ուժի հաստատման հիմքի վրա: Ամեն դարաշրջանի հիմքում դրվում է մի սերմ, որը դեպի սրընթաց բարեշրջում է տանում: Դարաշրջանի հիմքում դրված աշխարհը միավորում է բոլոր էներգիաների հոսանքները: Հետևաբար, երբ Վեհապետները հագեցնում էին ամեն դարաշրջանի սերմը, դարաշրջանի գիատակցությունը հիմնվում էր միայն Վեհապետի ոգու հագեցմամբ: Բայց մարդկությունն ընդունել է Ճշմարտության փոքր մասը միայն և զգեստավորվել է հերքման խավարով: Արտացոլելով բոլոր լավագույն առաքումները, մոլորակն ինքն է իր ժամկետն ընտրում:



- - - - - - -



*396.* 


Իհարկե, ցածրագույն ոլորտներն իրենց հզոր ուժերը վերցնում են մոլորակի ճակատագրի մոտեցման համար: Բայց մարդկության առաջընթացը քանակապես այնքան է գերակշռում, որ, համեմատելով տարածական էներգիաները, կարելի է ասել, որ լույսը կուլ է տալիս մթին: Բայց կարմայի հաստատումն ազատ դրսևորում է պահանջում:

----------

Arjo (04.02.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*397.* 


Տիեզերական ժամկետներն ուղղորդվում են ստորգետնյա և վերերկրյա հրի հաստատմամբ: Այդ հարաբերականությունը կապված է մարդկային գործողությունների ոլորտների հետ: Երբ ժամկետը մոտենում և մտնում է ընթացքի մեջ, միշտ կարելի է հետևել, թե ինչպես տիեզերական հանկարծաշրջումների հետ միասին տեղաշարժվում է նաև մարդկային գիտակցությունը: Իհարկե, օրենքի աներկբայությունը կապում է բոլոր ոլորտները, և բոլոր տիեզերական ուժերի շփումը գիտակից գործունեության ապացույց է հանդիսանում: Այդպես ժամկետը հագենում է բոլոր հետևանքներով և մեկ ոլորտով չի սահմանափակվում:



- - - - - - -



*398.* 


Տիեզերական ժամկետներն արտացոլվում են բոլոր նուրբ էներգիաների վրա: Ստորգետնյա կրակների երևույթն այնքան լարված է, որ Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոններն, իհարկե, համահնչում են: Այդ պատճառով դեպի դրսևորում նկրտող հուրը Հրեղեն Հոգու մեջ անհանգստություն է հրահրում: Այժմ, իհարկե, բոլոր ոլորտների կրակները շատ լարված են և Տիեզերքի որոշումն է, որ այդպես շուռ է տվել իրադարձությունները: Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնները զգում են ամբողջ տեղի ունեցածը և բոլոր թափանցող տարերքները: Երբ կենտրոնները բռնկվում են, հատկապես կտրուկ է զգում Հրեղեն Հոգին և հրահրվում է հրի դրսևորումը: Հատկապես պետք է պահպանել կենտրոնները և հանգիստ տալ նրանց: Մագնիսական հոսանքները շատ են ձգում ստորգետնյա հրին: Այսօր դուք ստորգետնյա հրի պայթյուն եք հավաստագրել: Երբ լարվում է պայթյունը, կենտրոնները նախազգուշացնում են, դա ամենավստահելի ցուցանիշն է:



- - - - - - -



*399.* 


Հնում գիտեին մի անսահմանափակ էլեմենտի մասին: Հունաստանի և Եգիպտոսի ուսմունքները, որպես հիմնքար, ունեին այդ Ճշմարտությունը: Այդ գիտակցության ներարկումը տեղի է ունենում հաստատված հրի սկզբունքը հասկանալու դեպքում: Երբ բնության էլեմենտները մի վիճակից մյուսն են անցնում, ուրեմն կարելի է պնդել, որ կյանքի աղբյուրը գտնվում է բարձրագույն ոլորտում: Անջատված էներգիաները ձգվում են դեպի այլ համադրություններ: Եթե Տիեզերքում հետևենք տարբեր համադրություններին, կարելի է համոզվել, թե որ նպատակահարմար օրենքով են նրանք համադրվում: Երբ բոլոր շրջապատող էներգիաների մոլորակային համադրությունները հավաքվում են նպատակահարմարության օրենքով, ուրեմն, հասկանալով այդ մեծ փոխներգործող օրենքը, կարելի է մոտենալ Անսահմանության լայնացած ըմբռնմանը:



- - - - - - -



*400.* 


Տիեզերական ստեղծագործման նպատակահարմարությունը տարածվում է արարման բոլոր դրսևորումների վրա, այդ պատճառով հրի ստեղծագործման հիմքում ընկած է նպատակահարմարությունը:  Երբ հրահրվում է կենտրոնի հուրը, միշտ նոր գործառնություն է սկզբնավորվում: Այդ պատճառով ամեն բռնկում հատուկ նախասահմանում ունի: Հետևաբար ամեն բռնկում հաստատվում է իր սահմանված հաստատմամբ: Այդպես ամեն բոցավառ նկրտում տանում է դեպի իր նշանակումը: Այդ պատճառով այդքան կարևոր է հանգիստը: Հոսանքները սարսափելի լարված են: Տիեզերական անկայունությունն ու մոլորակային հավասարակշռումը տանում են դեպի չներդաշնակված հոսանքների պարպումը: Այդ հոսանքներն անխուսափելիորեն արտացոլվում են զգոն օրգանիզմի վրա:

----------

Arjo (09.02.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*401.* 


Մոլորակի սերմը շրջապատված է էներգիաներով, որոնք կյանքի երևույթներով են հագեցնում նրա բոլոր դրսևորումները: Բայց իր լարման մեջ մոլորակը տարբերվում է իր սկզբնական հագեցվածությունից: Իհարկե, անհնար է հերքել, որ երկու բևեռներն էլ հավասարակշռված չեն: Չէ՞ որ հակադրվածությունը միևնույն սկզբնաղբյուրի հետևանք է: Չէ՞ որ մոլորակի ամեն շրջապատ իր հետևից բերում է կուտակված էներգիան: Ինչպես մոլորակային, այնպես էլ հոգևոր տարածքում, ձգողության ուժերը նույնանման են, հետևաբար ամեն շփումից տեղի է ունենում սեփական համակցությունն ու ստեղծագործական նկրտվածությունը: Պայմանների ստեղծումը կախված է նկրտող սերմերի ձգողությունից: Ոգին սերմեր է արարում նկրտումով: Այդպես Անսահմանության օվկիանոսը ներդրված է ամեն սերմի մեջ:



- - - - - - -



*402.* 


Հոսանքները կերպարանափոխում են երկիրը և նոր աստիճան են ծնում: Ժամկետի երևույթը հրահրում է բոլոր փոփոխական հոսանքները: Բոլոր նիրհող էներգիաներն արթնանում են, կործանման ենթակա ամեն ինչ լարվում է: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն չթպրտա սիրտը, երբ հրդեհի ցոլքը համակում է բոլոր ոլորտները: Բոլոր հեռացող և հիմնավորվող էներգիաները հաստատում են իրենց լարումը: Արևելքն արթնանում և գնում է Արևմուտքին ընդդեմ, Հյուսիսը Հարավին ընդդեմ, ինչպե՞ս սիրտը չթպրտա: Սարսափելի՛ հոսանքներ են: Եվ ոգին էլ ընկալում է բոլոր հոսանքները: Տիեզերական որոշումը խիստ է, բայց լիքն է անսահմանափակ գեղեցկությամբ: Ինչպես Մենք Աշտարակում հետևում ենք նոր թելերի հավաքմանը, այնպես էլ դուք նկատի առեք հրի տարերքի բոլոր պահերը:
Իհարկե, Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնները զգում են ամեն մոլորակային թրթիռ: Այդ պատճառով տիեզերական հանկարծաշրջումների ժամանակ այդքան կարևոր է նկրտել դեպի Մենք: Այնպես, ինչպես Մենք ենք կիսում մոլորակի ճակատագիրը, նմանապես Մենք կիսում ենք նաև Անսահմանության գեղեցկությունը: 



- - - - - - -



*403.* 


Ինչպես էլեկտրականության համար հաղորդիչը կախում ունի  տարբեր պայմաններից, այդպես հաստատվում է մարդկության աուրան տիեզերական առաքումների համար: Երբ մարդկային ոլորտները պահանջում են հայտնի ցնցումներ, տիեզերական առաքումներն ընթանում են համապատասխանաբար: Ոլորտներին են կցվում միայն այն էլեմենտները, որոնք կարող են ներծծվել հաստատված աուրաների մեջ: Երբ ոլորտները պահանջում են հաստատուն ավերումներ, այդ ժամանակ ոլորտը չի կարող ընդունել Տիեզերքի հոսող առաքումները: Հետևաբար մոլորակը շրջապատող խավարն առանց պայթյունների երբեք հաստատում չի ընդունի: Այդ մաքրող ուժերը կլուսավորեն մարդկությանը: Տիեզերական կրակները ձգում են հաստատված ժամկետներ:

----------

Arjo (09.02.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*404.* 


Տիեզերքի մաքրող կրակները մոլորակի բոլոր շրջաններն են թափանցում: Հրդեհի կայծերը տարածվում են կարմայի գործունեության բոլոր արահետներով: Հրաբուխների պես բոցավառվում են այդ հաստատող կրակները: Կարմայի ուժն իշխանությունը տեղաշարժում և ձեռքից ձեռք է փոխանցում: Տիեզերական ընթացքը սլանում է դեպի մաքրիչ հրացոլքերը, ուստի գիսաստղն է սլանում Անսահամանության մեջ:
Հոսանքների լարումը շատ նշանակալի է, և ազդեցությունը համապատասխանում է մոլորակի կրակներին: Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոններն արձանագրում են բոլոր տիեզերական հոսանքները:



- - - - - - -



*405.* 


Մարդկային աուրայի մագնիսական հոսանքներն անցնում են անթափանցելի շրջանների միջով: Իհարկե, այդ արտահոսքերը գիտությունը հոգեկան էներգիա է անվանում: Իհարկե, անսպառելի էներգիայի այդ երևույթները պետք է հարմարեցնել: Լարման հատկությունները նկրտում են հոգեսերմերը և նկրտմանը համապատասխան ոլորտ են կազմավորում: Արտահոսքերի հատկությունը կարող է հզոր լարվածություն կազմել: Եթե միասնական աուրայի այդ արտահոսքերի շիթերն ուղղորդվեն, այդ էներգիայի հզորությունը կործանիչ և արարիչ կլինի: Այդպես մարդկային ճառագայթումներից հնարավոր կլինի կորզել ամենատարատեսակ էներգիաներ: Մարդկային աուրայի արտահոսքերի հետ գիտակցված վերաբերմունքը մեծագույն հրեղեն ստեղծագործման նվաճում կտա: 



- - - - - - -



*406.* 


Մարդկային աուրայի ճառագայթողականությունը կարող է հզոր էներգիա լարել: Կետրոնի ամեն նկրտող շիթ կարող է հալեցնել լարված էներգիան: Հետևաբար, երբ կապույտ հրի շիթերն  արտահոսում են մատներից, արտահոսքերի ստեղծագործումը գործողություն է դրսևորում; այդպես արարում են կենտրոնները:  Հոգևոր առաքումներն էլ լարվում են այդ նույն էներգիաներով: Բոլոր ստեղծագործական պրոցեսներն այդպես լարվում են կենտրոններով: Կենտրոնների ստեղծագործման ընթացքն այնքան նուրբ է, որ անտեսանելի է: Իհարկե, կենտրոններն արարում են շատ ոլորտների վրա: Նկրտող ճառագայթման ստեղծագործումը սլանում է դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհների ոլորտներ: Ստեղծագործ ճառագայթումները, հիրավի, մագնիսականացնում են տարածությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*407.* 


Լարելով ամենակենսական լծակները, տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը կիրառում է բոլոր կենսական խթանիչ ուժերը: Բոլոր խթանիչ ուժերից ամենահզորը միավորումն է, նրանում է ներդրված ամբողջ կյանքի երևույթը, նրա վրա է կերտվում կյանքի համակցությունը: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն այդ սկզբունքը չկիրառել կյանքում: Երբ միավորումը պայքարում է տարբերակման հետ, տեղի է ունենում լարված պայթյուն, այդ պայթյունի բեկորները հաճախ տարածվում են հեռու, և այդ մասերը կորցնում են իրենց փոխադարձ ձգողական ուժը: Այդպես մարդը, դեն նետելով ուժերը, որոնցով կապված է կարմայի հետ, պայթյունի ուժեր է ծնում: Օրենքն արարում է միայն միավորվելով: Ձգողության տարերքը որոշում է բոլոր նկրտող էներգիաների ուղին: Մարդկության Եղբայրները որոշում են ուղին ամենի, ինչ հաստատված է բարեշրջմամբ:Այդպես ձգողության ուժը Գոյությա՛ն Օրենքն է:



- - - - - - -


*408.* 


Միավորման այդ տիեզերական հզորությունը հաստատում է Տիեզերքի Գիտակցության հզորությունը:
Ճշմարիտ հիշատակեցինք ոգու առաքումների մասին: Այնքա՜ն նախաձեռնություններ է լարում ոգու ստեղծագործումը: Հետևաբար, երբ Մենք խոսում են ոգու ստեղծագործման մասին, այդ հզորությունը Մենք միշտ Տիեզերքի ճառագայթ ենք անվանում: Այդպես ոգու ամեն ալիք տարածության մեջ թրթիռներ է լարում:



- - - - - - -



*409.*  


Տիեզերական ստեղծագործմանը հատկանշական է քաոսայնության հայտնի բաժին վերագրել: Մարդկությունն իր հասկացությունները կառուցում է, նկատի չառնելով տիեզերական գործողության որակը: Երբ ամեն մի մարմին ստեղծագործման այդպիսի լարում է պահանջում, ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն չընդունել միտքը Մագնիսով բոլոր լավագույն տիեզերական խթանիչ ուժերը դուրս հանելու մասին: Չէ՞ որ Տիեզերքը կառուցվում է նրբագույն էներգիաներով: Այդպիսի զգոնություն ենք կիրառում նաև Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, լավագույն հիմքերը կերտելիս: Կհարցնեն` ինչպե՞ս ենք ուրեմն թույլատրում սև ուժերի ներկայությունը մաքրման համար նախատեսված տեղում: Կասենք` Տիեզերքը չի պատժում, Տիեզերքը չի վտարում, այլ իրենք ծնունդներն են տանում օրենքի հաստատման երևույթով: Այդպես մոլորակի մասերը, որոնք նախատեսված են վերածննդի համար, վերացնում են իրենց ծնունդները: Տիեզերական Մագնիսն ամեն մասի թույլատրում է նախքան պայթյունը հագենալ հոսանքներով: Տիեզերքում կիսամիջոցներ չկան, հետևաբար սրատես աչքերը կարող են սահմանել մեռնող և ծնվող էներգիաները: Միայն լարման մեջ է  նոր մարմին ստեղծվում, ուստի  տարակուսողին կասենք` նկրտիր, զգաստացնելով քո ստեղծագործող աչքը, այդ ժամանակ հեշտորեն կտեսնես, թե ինչպես է կառուցում ստեղծագործող Մագնիսը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*410.* 


Երբ երկիրը կործանվում է, երևույթը կարող է հաստատվել վերջին զարթոնքի մեջ: Ծնունդները կօգնեն մոտակա կործանմանը: Այդպես է գործում Տիեզերական Մագնիսը, հոսանքները վկայում են տեղի ունեցող հաստատման մասին: Հրի Մեր կրողները զգում են այդ լարվածությունը:



- - - - - - -



*411.* 


Տարածական հրի էությունն ուղղորդում է մարդկության գիտակցությունը: Երբ ընդունում են, որ նույնիսկ լուսնի ճառագաթներն են օգնում բույսերի աճին և ազդում են անշունչ առարկաների վրա, ուրեմն, անելով քայլ առաջ, կարելի է ընդունել արևի ճառագայթների ազդեցությունը: Իհարկե, կենսատու-արևը հագեցնում է ամբողջ Տիեզերքը, բայց ընդունելը, որ հոսող ճառագայթներն էներգիայի գիտակցված հզորություն են տալիս, ամենահրեղեն նվաճումները կտա: Ամեն ինչում Տիեզերքը նկտման նմանություն է պահանջում: Զգալով հոսանքների թրթիռները, մարդկությունը կգտնի ճառագայթների բոլոր ստեղծագործական առաքումները: Այդպես Տիեզերքը հղում է իր գանձերը: Անհնար է խուսափել այդ գանձերի հաստատումից: Ոգեգործադրումը պետք է ընդունել հրաշալի, հզոր խթանիչ ուժին հավասար: Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը կառուցվում է ոգու հիմքի վրա: Հայտնագործությունը ներդաշնակեցում է տիեզերական ճառագայթի հետ: Տարատեսակ էլեմենտների ճառագայթները մարդկությանն անհամար ըմբռնումներ են բերում:



- - - - - - -



*412.* 


Եթե բժիշկները զգային Տիեզերքի թրթիռները, կնկատեին այնքա՜ն ապաքինող բաներ: Կարելի է գտնել ճառագայթ, որը կարող է արթնացնել "թասի" միջի կուտակումները, և դրանով ոչնչացնել բթամտությունը:



- - - - - - -



*413.* 


Սկզբնավորման օրենքը ստեղծում է իր հաստատումները: Երբ հրի հատկությունները համաձայնեցվում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ձգողության հետ, տարածությունը հարստանում է նոր բանաձևով: Իր որակների հետ համաձայնեցման ձգտող մարդը Տիեզերքին համագործակցություն է տալիս: Արարելով  իր հոգևոր պատկերը, յուրաքանչյուրը հավելում կկատարի Տիեզերքում ներդաշնակության մեջ: Տարածական հոսանքները համակցվում են միավորման հիմքի վրա, այդ օրենքով են շարժվում բոլոր տիեզերական ուժերը: Իր կյանքի ուղին հաստատող մարդը տիեզերական համագործակցություն է դրսևորում: Տարածության ուժը կանչում է անձնվիրաբար, և Տիեզերքի շինարարության մեջ նշանագծված է անձնվիրությունը: Հենց անձնվիրությունն է ոգու լույսին առաջնորդում դեպի Անսահմանություն:

----------

Arjo (13.02.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*414.* 


Մարդկային հասկացողության մեջ այնքան տարբեր են անձնվիրության տեսակները, որ ամեն ինչում պետք է բարձրագույն չափանիշներ ընդունել: Անձնվիրաբար իրեն Ծառայությանը նվիրողը հաստատվում է, որպես լուսավոր աշխատակից: Տիեզերական հրին Ծառայողը զոհաբերում է իրեն: Բարեշրջմանը ծառայողը հաստատվում է որպես օրենքը կրող: Ընդհանուր Բարիքի համախոհը, Ծառայողը հաստատվում է, որպես Տիեզերքի աշխատակից:
Կենտրոնների ստեղծագործումը պատասխանում է անձնվիրության բարձրագույն տեսակների բոլոր դրսևորումներին: Երբ հրի փոխակերպումը մուտք գործի կյանք, կարելի կլինի ասել` հիրավի, իրականացավ Տիեզերական Հրամա՛նը: Չէ՞ որ Տիեզերքը բոլոր կյանքերը հագեցնում է հրով, և նոր դրսևորումների համար սեփական անձի մեջ պետք է նույնանման էներգիաներ զարգացնես: Այդ նմանության մեջ են ամփոփված բոլոր աշխարհները: Այդ նմանության մեջ է ամփոփված Հրեղեն Հոգու մարգարեությունը: Ուստի այն թրթիռները, որոնք ընկալում են Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնները, նույնանման են տարածության կրակների հետ: Ես այդպես եմ տեսնում կենտրոնների անտեսանելի ստեղծագործումը: Ըստ ստեղծագործ հրի արձանագրությունների կարելի է սահմանել ոգեստեղծագործումը:



- - - - - - -



*415.* 


Ուրեմն տիեզերական էներգիային Գոյության Շնչառություն անունը տանք: Կյանքը շարժող ուժը ներդրված է ամեն հյուլեի մեջ, որպես ներհատուկ յուրաքանչյուր էլեմենտի, որի մեջ սահմանված խթանիչ ուժն իր հերթին ուղղություն է արարում: Շարժվող ուժն իր ձգողությամբ մագնիսացնում է այն ոլորտը, որն իրեն շրջապատում է: Գործողության շարունակությունը կլինի ոլորտի մեջ այլ սերմերի ծնունդը: Այդ ոլորտները լցնում են տարածությունը, և նաև մարդկությունն ունի ոլորտների իր հաստատված համակցությունը: Ոգին ինքն է սահմանում իր ոլորտը, և, ընկնելով ոլորտ, գործում է, որպես մագնիսական ուժ: Տիեզերական ոլորտներն ու մարդկային ոլորտները պատկանում են Տիեզերքի Շնչառության օրենքին:



- - - - - - - 



*416.* 


Տիեզերքի շնչառությունը մարդկային ստեղծագործմանը ստիպում է ընթանալ բարեշրջման ուղղությամբ: Ռիթմի հաջորդականությունն այդ օրենքով է հաղորդվում: Ստեղծագործումն ուղղորդվում է նշանակված ռիթմով, բայց մերժող սկզբունքը չի կարող կամուրջ կառուցել առաքված ճառագայթների համար: Հրեղեն ոգին գիտի, թե ճառագայթն ինչպես է թրթռում: Հրեղեն ոգին ընկալում է Տիեզերքի Շնչառությունն ու տիեզերական միտքը: Դետքին Հրեղեն Ոգինե՜րն են կանգնած:



- - - - - - -



*417.* 


Տատանման զգացումն, իհարկե, հրահրվում է ստորգետնյա և վերերկրյա կրակների հոսանքներով: Ամբողջ լարված վիճակը կախված է տիեզերական և մոլորակային հոսանքներից: Ամեն տարերային դրսևորում համահնչություն է տալիս: Խնդրում եմ գրառել բոլոր զգացումները` դա շատ կարևոր ցուցանիշ է: Պայթյուններ են, դրանից էլ ծանրությունը: Ստորգետնյա հուրը նկրտում է դեպի սառը տեղեր, դրանից էլ պայթյունները: Եթե հետևենք կենտրոնների հրի շարժման ուղղությունը, կարելի է բացահայտել տիեզերական կրակների ուղղությունը:

----------

Arjo (13.02.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՎԵՑԵՐՈՐԴ. "ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Հատոր 2"*


*418.* 


Նկրտող հրի հետևանքը նոր բանաձև կտա միջմոլորակային ոլորտներն ուսումնասիրելու համար: Դատարկության մասին շատ են խոսում կիրառելով հենց այդ հասկացությունը, որպես բոլոր անհասկանալի սահմանումների հաստատում: Տարածությունն իր մեջ չհետազոտված ոլորտների մեծ դաշտեր է պարունակում: Էլեմենտների ջրիկացումն ու խտացումը սահմանվում է ոչ թե դատարկությամբ, այլ ձգողության ուժով: Դատարկությունը տեղ չունի այնտեղ, որտեղ հաստատվում է կյանքը: Բոլոր տիեզերական դրսևորումները թրթռում են ձգողության ուժով: Նա, ով մտածում է, որ անտեսանելի միտքը դատարկություն է գնում, ծանր սխալ է գործում: Ամենը, ինչ իր ներուժն ունի, անսահման հետևանքներ է թողնում:



- - - - - - -



419.


Այդ անտեսանելի մտքերը հագեցնում են տարածությունը և ձգվում են դեպի տարբեր ոլորտներ, բեղմնավորելով նրանց էներգիաներով: Մտքի բեղմնավորման ուժի մեջ է ամփոփված հների "Աստվածային կրակը": Էներգիայի հաստատված բեղմնավորման բանալին տրվում էր որպես Տիեզերական Թաքնության երևույթ: Հիրավի, միտքն է բեղմնավորում ամենայն գոյը: Ոգեստեղծագործումը համապատասխանում է բեղմնավորմանը: Ասված է, որ գոյությունը չունի սկիզբ, բայց Տիեզերքը պարփակող հզոր հուրն ապրում է գիտակցությամբ:



- - - - - - -



420.


Ոգու սերմը պարուրող գիտակցությունը հագեցնում է տիեզերական հրի հզորության հաստատմամբ: Ոգու սերմի ճշգրիտ նկրտումը արտահայտված հրի գիտակցությունն է դրսևորում: Ոգու սերմի ներուժի մեջ արտահայտված տարերքն ուղղություն է տալիս գիտակցությանը: Նկրտող կրակների շերտերով շրջապատը ոգուն տարբեր ոլորտներ թափանցելու ուժ է տալիս: Նուրբ շերտերը ներուժին նկրտում արտահայտելու հնարավորություն են տալիս: Խտացած շերտերն այդպես կասեցնում են ներու՛ժը: Շերտավորումների հատկությունները մատնանշում են դանդաղ կամ նկրտող առաջընթացը դեպի բարեշրջում: Ոգու ստեղծագործումը չափվում է ներուժով և հրի շերտերով: Հրեղեն փոխակերպումը հագենում է տարածության արտահոսքերով, և ամեն տիեզերական սերմի մեջ պարունակվող ոգու ներուժը դեպի իրեն է ձգում բոլոր էներգիաները: Ամեն տիեզերական շնչառություն գիտակցությամբ լարվում է անսահմանափակ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*421.* 


Մեր Եղբայրների ոգու ներուժն իր մեջ Տիեզերքի հետ նույնանման էներգիաներ է պարունակում: Երբ նկրտում ենք դեպի բարեշրջում, կարելի է ասել, որ Տիեզերքի հոսանքները նույնանման հոսանքներ են բերում: Տարածական հուրն ապրում է այդ նույն խթանիչ ուժով: Իհարկե, խոսելով Եղբայրների մասին, Մենք միշտ նկատի ունենք Քույրերին էլ: Չէ՞ որ Սկիզբները հաստատված են, ինչպես հավասարակշռությունը Տիեզերքում: Հավասարակշռության սկզբունքից հրաժարվողը հաստատում է տարակշռությունը: Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումը պահանջում է մի Սկզբի հավասարակշռումը մյուսով: Այդպես Տիեզերքում Սկիզբներն արարվում են փոխստեղծագործման համար: Փոխստեղծագործման երևույթը հաստատված է, որպես Գոյության խորհրդանիշ:



- - - - - - -



*422.* 


Հողի տատանման զգացման արտահայտումը և ամպերի շարժման զգացումը նշել է պետք: Ընկալումների նրբությունը տրվում է "թասի" նուրբ կրողին: Նուրբ կրակների ընկալումը կարող է բարձրագույն ոլորտներին հասանելի երևույթներ տալ:



- - - - - - -



*423.* 


Մոլորակային լարումը թույլատրում է միայն երկիրը շրջապատող մթնոլորտին համապատասխան հոսանքներ: Երկրի շուրջ գոյություն ունեցող հոսանքները խոցում են տարածական առաքումները, այդպես ոլորտները կլանում են ամենաէական հզորությունը: Այդ ոլորտների ձգողությունը հիմնված է նրանց էության վրա: Այդ տարածական խայտերը ծնվում են որպես հողմեր և ամպեր: Ոլորտների արտահոսքերը ստեղծվում են մարդկային ծնունդներով, այդ ծնունդների հոսանքները ծնում են իրենց մարմինները, և մարդկությունը տարակուսում է, թե երկրային պատիժն ինչպես է տեղի ունենում: Աներկբա է ոլորտների օրենքը; և ստեղծագործումը բարձրագույն խթանիչ ուժն է: Այդպես ցածր ոլորտին անհասանելի է բարձր ոլորտի ձգողությունը: Էներգիաները, որոնք կարող են վերաբերվել նուրբ էներգիաների տեր ոգուն, մարդկությանը հրի հզորություն կտան: Համադրելու ունակ անձը մոլորակին նուրբ էներգիաների իրագործում կտա: Տիեզերական ճառագայթները, որոնք մարդկությանը հրի հաստատում են բերում, ուղղված են գործելու: Այդպես անսահմանորեն արարում է տարածությու՛նը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*424.* 


Իհարկե, այն թասը, որն ընդունում է նուրբ էներգիաներ, այնքան է տարբերվում սովորական երևույթներից, որ մարդիկ պետք է կիրառեն այն միջոցը, որն իրենց դատողության ուժն ունի: Լսողության ընկալման նրբությունը կենտրոնի կապի հաստատումն է տարածական հրի հետ: Աչքի ընկալման նրբությունը կենտրոնի կապն է տարածական հրի հետ: Կենտրոնների ընկալման նրբությունը կապն է տարածական հրի հետ: Տարածական հրի ամեն դրսևորում կարող է համապատասխանել այս կամ այն կենտրոնի թրթիռներին: Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումն ընդգրկում է իր մեջ օգնությունը մարդկությանը: Ամեն համահնչություն մարդկության համար նոր սանդղափուլ է հաստատում: Ուստի Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնները լարված են, որպես մարդկության համար օգնություն պարունակողներ: Երբ հրեղեն Հոգին զգում է հողի տատանումը, նշանակում է կարելի է հետևել հենց իր` հրի շարժման ընթացքին:
Ստորգետնյա հրի տեղաշարժման դեպքում վերերկրյա հոսանքները շատ ծանր են և զգոն օրգանիզմը զգում է լարում, թախիծ և հրեղեն երևույթի հաստատում: Այդ պատճառով այդքան դժվար է հրի տեղաշարժը` այսպե՜ս հիշենք:



- - - - - - -



*425.* 


Կարելի է ասել, որ Տիեզերքը գտնվում է հավերժական հրեղեն փոխակերպման մեջ: Օրենքն ու շարժումը հաստատվում են փոխադարձ ձգողությամբ: Դեպի նկրտող սերմը ձգող յուրաքանչյուր էներգիա հետևանք է տալիս: Այդ հետևանքները պարուրում են ամբողջ մոլորակը: Իհարկե, էլեկտրականության օրենքի հայտնագործումը կապված է տարածական հրի հետ: Իհարկե, տիեզերական արձանագրությունների բոլոր թափառող երևույթները վերաբերվում են մարդկային ըմբռնումներին: Գիտելիքն այնքան հարաբերական է, որ Տիեզերքի ըմբռնումը մարդկությունը պետք է ընդգրկի համաշխարհային աչքով: Հրեղեն փոխակերպման ստեղծագործումը հիմնված է հրի` դեպի բարձր լարումը նկրտման վրա: Այդ տիեզերական սերմերն այդպես հրապուրվում են դեպի մարմնի մագնիսը: Տարածությունը հնչում է այդ սերմերով:



- - - - - - -



*426.* 


Ստեղծագործումը բոցավառող կայծը ներդրված է հենց ոգու սերմի ներսում: Տիեզերական ստեղծագործման հիմքը հաստատված է այդ սկզբունքի վրա: Մարդու թերամտությունը նրան ուղղորդում է դեպի սահմանված ճանապարհից տարանջատման ոլորտ: Հնում գիտեին տարածական հրի հետ շփվելու ձևը և հարգում էին նոր կյանք հաստատող մահը: Տարածական հրի հետ շփման այդ օրենքի և էներգիաների փոխանակման օրենքի մեջ է ամփոփված Գոյության ողջ էությունը: Հետելով էներգիաների երևույթին, կարելի է նրբորեն նշել, թե ինչպիսին են էներգիաները շարժող խթանիչ ուժերը: Ինչպես տարբերվում են էներգիաները քիմիական ռեակցիայի մեջ, այնպես պետք է հետևել խթանիչ ուժի հատկությունները ոգու մեջ: Մանկական խթանիչ ուժերը կարող են լավագույն ցուցմունքները տալ: Կարելի է դեպի ռեակցիա ուղղորդել խթանիչ ուժը և բացահայտել նոր նրբերանգ: Կարելի է հետևել, թե ինչպես երեխան, կորցնելով մի հատկություն, դեպի իր ոգին մի նոր էներգիա կկիրառի: Տիեզերքի մեծ լաբորատորիայում կարող են կիրառվել բոլոր տարատեսակ էլեմենտները, բայց մարդկությունն այնքան է կորցրել իր բոլոր հնարավորությունները, որ առանց պայթյունի փոխհարաբերությունները հաստատել անհնար է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*427.* 


Տիեզերքը կայուն է մնում փոխհարաբերության վրա: Ձգողության ուժը գործող և կցող ուժ է: Միայն ձգողության երևույթը հիմնելով է կենդանի մնալու իրապես մեծ օրենքը: Ինչպես մարմիններն են գործում ձգողության օրենքով, այնպես էլ ամբողջ հոգևոր աշխարհն է այդ նույն օրենքով ապրում: Միայն այդ ժամանակ է կյանքը հագենում ստեղծագործ խթանիչ ուժով: Չէ՞ որ տիեզերական հավասարեցումը կառուցվում է շղթայի հավասարեցման վրա: Ճշմարիտ են ասել Վերարքայության մասին: Իհարկե, կյանքի պարույրը դարսվում է միայն այդ սկզբունքով: Ուսուցչի ստեղծագործումը նույնպես ի հայտ է գալիս հավերժական շարժման մեջ, ուստի աշակերտի հագեցումը պետք է ընթանա ըստ Ուսուցչի ստեղծագործման: Հետևաբար իր նվաճումները հաշվող աշակերտն իրեն նետում է ճշմարտության սահմաններից անդին: Այդ պատճառով կասեմ, որ կա մեկ Վահան` Վերարքայությունը: Եվ ուրեմն իր փափուկ աթոռը Գուրուի գահից վեր դասող աշակերտը պետք է, մասնակիորեն, հիշի Տվող Ձեռքը: Վշտանում եմ, երբ ամրապնդվող աշակերտը գործում է ինքնամեծամտաբար: Մեզ մոտ ինքնապարծության գագաթնակետ է համարվում Գուրուի հանդեպ գոռոզությունը: Թող հիշեն սա աշակերտները բոլոր ճանապարհներին:



- - - - - - -



*428.* 


Տարածական հուրը բոցավառում է նկրտող էներգիաների դրսևորումները: Տարածական ջահերի երևույթը հատուկ է ամբողջ Տիեզերքին: Մարդկային գիտակցությունը բռնկվում է տարածական հրի ջահերով: Իր ներուժի մեջ հուր կրող յուրաքանչյուր ոգի այդ ջահն է հանդիսանում: Ամենահրեղեն ջահն ուղղորդում է մադրկությանը դեպի հոգևոր հրի հաստատումն ընդունելը: Այդ ջահերի ստեղծագործումը տարածականորեն լարում է մտածողությունը: Տիեզերքը հագեցնող տարածական հուրն արարում է էներգիաները որպես բարեշրջում: Հոգևոր գիտակցության ջահը մարդկությանն իր լարված պարույրն է տալիս, այդ պարույրով է շարժվում հաստատված կյանքը:  Մտածողության պարույրը ստեղծող ջահը, հիրավի, կանչում է դեպի տարածական հուրը: Ուրեմն ասենք նկրտողներին` եղեք ջահե՛ր:



- - - - - - -



*429.* 


Որքան ահե՛ղ է նոր ժամանակը, որքան սքանչելի՜ է նոր ժամանակը: Տարածության մաքրումը լարվում է հրեղեն ջահով: Հրեղեն Հոգու նկրտող ջահերը հագեցնում են տարածությունը, և Տիեզերական Մագնիսի տեղաշարժման հաստատումն իրեն զգացնել է տալիս: Միշտ ռասան հավաքելու և Նոր Դարաշրջան հիմնելու ժամանակ պայթյունների հետ միասին հաստատված մաքրումներ են կատարվում: Միայն տարածական հրի ընդունումը մարդկությանը դրա էության ըմբռնումը կտա: Այդպես է կառուցվում տիեզերական կյանքը: Հետևաբար, երբ ժողովրդի ոգին հագենում է հրով, մաքրումն անխուսափելի է: Ինչպես բոցավառ ջահ արարում է Հրեղեն Հոգին և նկրտում է գիտակցությունը: Առանց այդ կրակների անհնար է գիտակցությունը տեղաշարժել,  և ուրեմն հաստատում եմ` այո՛, այո՛, այո`:
Մոտենում է ժամկետը վերջնական հաշիվների համար: Տեղաշարժն իրականանում է, այնպես է մոլորակը ցնցվում: Այդպես է զգում Հրեղեն Հոգու զգոն օրգանիզմը: Այդպես Հրեղեն Հոգու զգոն օրգանիզմը գիտի այդ հրաշալի սանդղափուլը: Երբ ահեղ ժամանակը դառնում է ուղղորդված Մագնիս, կարելի է ասել, որ մաքուր հուրը փոխակերպում է մարմինները: Այդպե՛ս եմ վկայում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*430.* 


Բարեշրջման ճանապարհին էներգիաները նկրտում են  դեպի կատարելագործում: Մարմինները տարածության մեջ համադրվում են, ենթակա լինելով բարեշրջման խթանիչ ուժին: Այդ խթանիչ ուժի մեջ է ամփոփված գիտակցված ընթացքը: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումն ընթանում է գիտակցված կատարելագործման ճանապարհով: Միայն բարձրագույն ընթացքի ճանապարհով կարելի է մոտենալ Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործմանը: Ինչպես ուրեմն չընդունել առաջընթացը կատարելագործման ճանապարհով: Երբ ոգին գիտի անսահմանափակ ուղին, ամեն շարժում պետք է շնչի նկրտմամբ:



- - - - - - -



*431.* 


Մարդկության միակողմանի հասկացողությունը նրան հանգեցնում է փակօղակի, որից նա դուրս գալ չի կարող: Չընդունելով Ճշմարտության հաստատումը, մարդը դրանով զրկում է իրեն կատարելագործման ճանապարհից: Ուստի, երբ մոտենում է կործանումը, փակօղակից դուրս գալու հնարավորություն չկա: Այդ պատճառով բարեշրջվող ոգին, անխուսափելիորեն, հասնում է մինչև հուրը դրսևորելու նկրտմանը: Հետևաբար Մեր Ուսմունքի Ճշմարտությամբ հագեցածները հրեղեն բարեշրջման հաստատումն են արարում: Այդպես բարեշրջման ստեղծագործումը հագենում է հուրը կրողներով: Ուստի կենտրոնների հրի հաստատումը Մեր արտահայտումն է: Հետևաբար, երբ Մենք ասում ենք, որ Մեր կողմից հաստատված ամեն ինչ բարձրագույն նշանակություն է, նշանակում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսն իր կամքն է արտահայտում: Այսպե՛ս հիշենք: Դժվար է, բայց հրաշալի՛ է:



- - - - - - -



*432.* 


Չէ՞ որ Տիեզերքում նկրտման կենտրոնն ապրում է Վերարքայության սկզբունքով: Տիեզերքը գործում է դեպի հաստատված, հզոր կենտրոնը նկրտմամբ: Այդպես Վերարքայության յուրաքանչյուր գործողության մեջ տիեզերական սերմը, վեր ընթանալով գերակշռող սկզբունքի գիտակցմամբ, դառնում է նկրտման որակը: Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը հավաքում է ներդաշնակ էներգիաներ: Այդ սկզբունքն այնքան աներկբա է, որ իրենից ներկայացնում է մի որակ, որն անվանում են անհրաժեշտություն: Այդ անհրաժեշտությունն, իհարկե, հաստատվում է Վերարքայության սկզբունքով: Ամբողջ Տիեզերքն է այդ սկզբունքով հագեցած: Այդ ոգին, որը հագեցնում է մոլորակի վրայի բոլոր տիեզերական դրսևորումները, իհարկե, հաստատվում է Բարձրագույն Գիտակցությամբ: Ուստի մարդը, լինելով Տիեզերքի մասնիկ, չի կարող բաժան լինել այդ սկզբունքից: Երբ տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը հագենում է Գիտակցությամբ, Անսահմանության յուրաքանչյուր դրսևորում հաստատվում է այդ նույն սկզբունքով:



- - - - - - -



*433.* 


Այդ սկզբունքի վրա են հիմնված Տիեզերքի նկրտումները: Երբ մարդկության Մեր Եղբայրներն առնչվում են տիեզերական ստեղծագործմանը, միավորման սկզբունք է հաստատվում: Լարված հրի հատկությունն իր մեջ նույնպես միավորման հատկություն է պարունակում: Հյուլեին հատուկ նկրտող խթանիչ ուժը նրան մղում է դեպի ավարտվաածություն: Բարձրագույն Գիտակցության հետ միավորմանը հետևում է տիեզերական միավորումը: Գոյության Պսակը միավորում է ամենն, ինչ պատկանում է իրեն: Բարձրագույն Գիտակցությունը միավորում է ամբողջ իր արտահայտածը: Տիեզերական Մագնիսը միավորում է իր կուտակածը, ուստի ցնծու՛մ է Գոյության Գեղեցկությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*434.* 


Տիեզերական համադրությունը լարվում է տարածության հրով: Կայծերի համադրությունը ձգվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսով: Հրեղեն սերմերն ապրում են յուրաքանչյուր հյուլեի մեջ, և շղթայակցման ուժը պահպանվում է այդ հրեղեն սերմերի վրա: Երբ լարված Մագնիսն արարում է, սերմի հուրը զուգակցվում է Մագնիսի խթանիչ ուժի հետ: Հաստատված հուրն ամեն հյուլեի մեջ կյանքի խթանիչ ուժ է փչում: Ոգեստեղծագործումը լարվում է հրի դրսևորմամբ: Երբ հեռավորության վրա մտքերը ոգեստեղծագործում են, այդ գործողությունը հավասարազոր է տարածական հրի ստեղծագործմանը: Ընկալումն ու առաքումը ենթարկվում են միևնույն օրենքին: Հրի գործողությունն ամփոփված է նկրտող Մագնիսի մեջ: Այդ պատճառով ոգու Մագնիսն արտացոլում է բոլոր  տիեզերական դրսևորումները: Այդ ներունակ ուժերը, որպես կենսական ուժ,  հիմնել է Գիտակցությունը: Ոգու Մագնիսը համադրում է բոլոր կենսական խթանիչ ուժերը: Իհարկե, նույնիսկ ֆիզիկապես ոգու Մագնիսը շղթայակցում է նյութը: Իհարկե, ոգու պահոցն է դառնալու "թասը", և այդ պահոցը կպահպանի նաև նյութին, քանզի հիմնադրված է սրբազան հրի հզոր խթանիչ ուժով: Այդպես տարածական հրի սերմից հոսում է իմաստուն ուժը: Այդպես ոգու սերմը լարում է նկրտումը դեպի բարձրագույն ոլորտներ:



- - - - - - -



*435.* 


Ոգու մագնիսը, կենսական էներգիաների այդ նկրտող հավաքիչը, սնվում է տիեզերական էներգիայով: "Թասի" մեջ կուտակումները հավաքվում են ոգու սերմի շուրջ, շրջապատելով նրան իրենց գույներով: Ամենանկրտող ոգու սերմը պատասխանում է հրեղեն նկրտմանը: Այդպես Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգու Մագնիսը հաստատված կրակների ստեղծագործ սերմանողն է դառնում: Իհարկե, մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ տիեզերական կրակներ սերմանողը Տիեզերքի իսկական գործընկերն է: Մարդկությունը կհաստատի Հուրը Կրողների՛ն: 



- - - - - - -



*436.* 


Իրականությունը համապատասխանում է լարվածությանը: Երբ էներգիաների նկրտումը հավաքվում է սերմի շուրջ,  այդժամ իրականությունն արարում է: Խոսելով պատրանքի մասին, այդ օրենքի մասին մոռացել են: Չէ՞ որ իրականում լույսը կլանում է մթին: Չէ՞ որ, երբ Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումը լարում է իրականությունը, այդ ժամանակ օգտագործվում է ամբողջ ձգող ուժը: Իրականությունը հագեցած է մագնիսական հոսանքներով: Միայն նկրտման ներկայությունն արդեն ձգողության հզոր հոսք է տալիս: Միայն թե այդ երևույթները պատկանում են կենսական դրսևորմանը: Հավերժական նկրտումը դեպի բարձրագույն ոլորտ իրականության լարվածություն է տալիս: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ձգողության անկապտելիությունը մարդկությանը հաստատում է բարեշրջման ճանապարհի վրա: Իրականության անթիվ ուղղություններ հաստատվում են Անսահմանության օրենքով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*437.* 


Մարդկության կողմից ընդունված է իրականության փոքր մասը միայն: Տիեզերական Աչքը լարվում է իրականությունը դիտելիս: Մարդկությունը գտնվում է փոքր իրականության մեջ, այդ փոքր իրականությանն է պատկանում տեսանելիության մասին մարդկային դատողությունը: Տարածությունը հաստատում է  ընթացքների և հետևանքների համադրությունը, հետևաբար, երբ ընթացքն ամփոփված է անտեսանելի ոլորտներում, նա, միևնույն է, իրականություն է արարում: Հրեղեն փոխակերպման օրենքը պատկանում է նույն հրի ստեղծագործմանը: Հետևաբար կենտրոններն անտեսանելիորեն արարում են, այդ ոգեստեղծագործ իրականությունը լարում է բոլոր կենսական գործողությունները, ուստի ոգու և մտքի առաքումները տարածությունը հագեցնում են հրեղեն կենտրոններով:



- - - - - - -



*438.* 


Դեպի նոր սանդղափուլի շինարարությունն ուղղված բարեշրջումը հաստատվում է որպես հրի հայտարարում: Մոլորակը վերացնում է բոլոր հեռացող էներգիաները: Կուտակումները տարածության շուրջ հեռացվում են միայն նուրբ էներգիաներով: Հզորությունը, որը կյանք է տալիս էներգիաներին, որպես իր հաստատում ստանում է այն էներգիաները, որոնք պետք է փոխակերպի: Այդպես ծնվում և տեղաշարժվում են տիեզերական էներգիաները: Այդպես է նաև մարդկային ոգու հետ: Մարդկությունը վերացնում է իր ապրած էներգիաները: Ուստի, երբ պայքարի երևույթը դառնում է ավելի հզոր, տարածությունը տանում է հին վերապրուկները և Նոր Ճշմարտություն է հաստատում: Տիեզերական բոլորաշրջաններն այդպես են հիմնվում: Ժամկետների իրականացումը հենց այդ փոխարինումն է, և բոլորաշրջանների ռիթմն արարվում է փոխարինումների հաստատմամբ: Անսահմանափակ օրենքը մեկը փոխարինում է մյուսով:



- - - - - - -



*439.* 


Ամեն անցավորյալը ենթակա է փոխարինման օրենքին: Ամեն չառաջադիմողը ենթակա է փոխարինման օրենքին: Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումն այնքան է հետևում էներգիաների կիրառելիությանը, որ աներկբայորեն մեկը փոխարինում է մյուսով: Ամեն կենսական դրսևորման մեջ պետք է պահպանել նույնանման փոփոխությունները: Երբ ոգին անհաղթելի է իր կուտակումներով, նա արարում է, լարված կարմայով և ստեղծագործ խթանիչ ուժով: Բոլոր չվերացված կուտակումները հրին ոգի կտան երկար ընթացքի համար: Կամավոր իր կուտակումները փոխող ոգին հրի սափոր կդառնա: Ոգին կհաստատի նկրտման լարումը: Հղկված փոխակերպման ընդունումը փոխարինման գիտելիք կտա: Հրեղեն Հոգու ճառագայթն ուղղություն կտա նկրտմանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*440.* 


Տիեզերական զարկերակումը կառավարում է կյանքի բոլոր դրսևորումները: Զարկերակման ռիթմին չառընչվելը գործում է, ինչպես հեռացնող նկրտում: Տիեզերական զարկերակումը կառավարում է էներգիաների ծնունդը և նրանց տեղաշարժը: Տիեզերական զարկերակումը կառավարում է ժողովուրդների ճակատագրերն ու մոլորակին էլ ճակատագիր է բերում: Տիեզերական զարկերակումը նշանագծում է բարեշրջման ուղին և տեղաշարժի ժամկետները: Մագնիսացած պարույրը հաստատվում է որպես տիեզերական հրի շիթեր: Անհավասարակշռության երևույթը ծագում է տարածական հրից: Երբ պարույրն իր շարժման մեջ դեմ է առնում հակազդեցության, խախտվում է տիեզերական զարկերակումը: Ինչպե՜ս է ուրեմն մարդկությունը խախտում տիեզերական զարկերակումը` դեպի բարեշրջում իր կարծեցյալ ուղղվածությամբ, այլ ո՛չ իսկական առաջընթացով: Տիեզերական զարկերակումն արարում է, ինչպես լարված պարույր: Մարդկությունն արարում է, ինչպես տափակ պարույր: Ուրեմն կարելի՞ է արդյոք սպասել առաջընթաց բարեշրջման մեջ, երբ երևույթներն այդքան անհամապատասխան են:  Միայն մաքուր հրի արտահոսքերով հագեցած միտքը լարված պարույր կտա: Չէ՞ որ միտքը` ոգու և գործողության սերմն է: Տիեզերքի զարկերակման հետ մեկտեղ աճող աշխատանքը հաստատվում է, որպես առաջընթաց դեպի բարեշրջում:



- - - - - - -



*441.* 


Տիեզերական զարկերակումը, որը զգացվում է սրտով, ամենահրաշալի թրթիռն է: Տիեզերքի բոլոր բարդ խնդիրները սրտով կարող է լուծել: Երբ Մահավանի (բառացիորեն. մեծ ռիթմ) ռիթմը զգացվում է Հրեղեն Հոգու սրտով, տեղի է ունենում համախմբում տիեզերական զարկերակման հետ: Դեպի դրսևորում նկրտող տարածական հուրը հոսանքներ է տալիս սրտին: Հրեղեն Հոգու Մայրը, նվիրաբերելով իրեն տիեզերական Ծառայությանը, հիրավի, տիեզերաբար համագործակցում է:



- - - - - - -



*442.* 


Տարբեր ոլորտների վրա էներգիաների համադրությունները դրսևորվում են տարբեր կերպ: Երբ համադրման համար լարվում է ցածր ոլորտը,  նրան է մոտենում նույնանման էներգիա: Բարձր ոլորտը բարձր էներգիա է կանչում: Այդպես են դասակարգվում նաև մարդկային գործունեության դաշտերը: Ցածր ոլորտին հարադրվածները նախասահմանում են իրենց նշանակումները: Այդպես ամեն ընկալում և ամեն արձագանք հաստատում են ոգու լարումը: Այդ ցուցանիշները նրբորեն սահմանում են ոգու նկրտումները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*443.* 


Երբ կենտրոնները լարված են և հուրը նկրտում է, ինչպես արև, ուրեմն առանձնահատուկ հոգատարություն է պետք: Կենտրոնների ստեղծագործման ցուցանիշը նրանց լարվածությունն է: Նուրբ ընկալումը լարվածություն է հրահրում: Տեսանելի կրակները վկայում են հրի քանակի մասին: Հետևաբար պետք է խնայել կենտրոնների էներգիան:



- - - - - - -



*444.* 


Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը համաշխարհային բոլոր սանդղափուլերը կառուցում է Մագնիսի ձգողությամբ, և ամբողջ ստեղծագործման ներուժի մեջ ներդրված է ոգին:
Երբ տիեզերական ուժերը լարվում են ստեղծագործման մեջ, ուրեմն գործում է ոգին: Երբ ստեղծագործումը հավաքում է իր մասնիկները, գործում է ոգին: Երբ բարեփոխվում է տիեզերական ոլորտը, գործում է ոգին: Տարածական հուրը, ձգվելով դեպի սահմանված էլեմենտը, ուղղորդվում է ոգով: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն չկիրառել ոգու ստեղծագործումը մարդկային գործունեության հանդեպ: Գիտակցաբար է պետք վերաբերվել արարչագործ շարժիչին:



- - - - - - -



*445.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ձգողության էությունն ամփոփված է նոր համակցությունների հաստատման մեջ: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուժը լարում է այն էներգիաների մասերը, որոնք միավորված չեն: Միավորման այդ ընթացքի վրա է կառուցվում ամբողջ տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը: Ուր աչքը կտրի, այնտեղ կյանքը կառուցվում է այդ ընթացքներով: Ոլորտները կազմավորվում են ոգու սերմի և տիեզերական սերմի շուրջ, և տիեզերական սերմն արարում է ոլորտներ, այդպես փոխադարձաբար արարում են տիեզերական էներգիաները: Այդ ստեղծագործման վրա է հիմնված Անսահմանությունը:



- - - - - - -



*446.*


Իհարկե, ամեն տիեզերական դրսևորում լարված պարույր է հրահրում Հրեղեն Հոգու ներսում, որովհետև այդպիսին է կենտրոնների լարվածությունը: Կենտրոններին շատ է պետք խնայել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*447.* 


Դրսևորման ծարավն արտահայտվում է բոլոր նկրտող էներգիաներով: Այդպես բոլոր ոլորտների վրա կարելի է հետևել խթանիչ ուժի նկրտումը: Խթանիչ ուժ, որը կոչում է դրսևորվելու, որը հավաքում է, որը հաստատում է կյանքը: Այդ խթանիչ ուժի բոլոր դրսևորումները լարվում են կյանքի Մագնիսով: Ամեն գիտակից նկրտում ուղղորդվում է այդ լծակով: Տարածական Հուրը, որը հագեցնում է ամեն մի սերմ, հաստատում է այդ խթանիչ ուժը: Այդ պատճառով է այդքան արագընթաց Տիեզերքի արարչագործությունը: Միայն մագնիսական հակվածությունը կարող է նոր մարմիններ ստեղծել: Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումն այդպես լարված է այդ հզոր խթանիչ ուժով: Այդպես հավաքվում են նույնանման էներգիաների մասերը:



- - - - - - -



*448.* 


Տիեզերքի Մեծ Միասնությունը գլխավորում է, որպես հզոր օրենք: Միայն այդ օրենքին հարողները կարող են, հիրավի, պատկանել տիեզերական համագործակցությանը: Էության միասնությունն ամենում մարդկությանն ուղղորդում է դեպի ստեղծագործում: Երբ գիտակցությունը քաղում է տարածության գանձարանից, լարվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսը: Երևույթի գանձարանը պարունակում է Միասնությամբ հագեցած էներգիայի հաստատումը: Ուստի ոգու ամեն սերմ պետք է նույնանման Միասնություն զգա: Ոգու ամեն սերմ պատկանում է տիեզերական Միասնությանը, որի մեջ է ամփոփված ամբողջ տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը: Կիրառելով առանձնացվածության օրենքը, մարդկությունը զրկում է իրեն այդ Ճշմարտությունից: Անխախտելի՛ է Միասնության օրենքն իր ամբողջ բազմազանությամբ:
Միայն այդ օրենքով կարելի է արարել, քանզի, երբ ձգողությունն արարում է, գործողության ուժի մեջ է ընկած Միասնությունը: Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումն անսահման է իր Միասնության մեջ:



- - - - - - -



*449.* 


Միասնության վրա է կայացած ամբողջ հաստատված Գոյությունը: Գործող օրենքն այնքան հզոր է, որ տիեզերական արարչագործությունը հենված է այդ սկզբունքի վրա: Իր ամբողջ դրսևորմամբ այդ օրենքը հավաքում է իր մասնիկները, միացնելով պատկանելիներն իրար: Այդ մեծ օրենքը Տիեզերքի Պսակն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*450.* 


Կյանքի հավերժական ստեղծագործման մեջ գործում է Միասնության օրենքը: Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումը նկրտված է, որպես արտահայտված հրեղեն հրաման: Հրաման, որը նախասահմանում է միավորումը: Հրաման, որը նախորոշում է կոչումը: Հրաման, որը նախասահմանում է մեկի փոխարինումը մյուսով: Հրաման, որը նախասահմանում է ավարտը: Հրաման, որը նախասահմանում է անմահությունը: Հրաման, որը նախասահմանում է ամեն հյուլեի կյանքը: Հրաման, որը նախասահմանում է նոր էներգիայի գալուստը: Հրաման, որը նախասահմանում է Նոր Դարաշրջանը: Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումն այդպես իրագործվում է կյանքի մագնիսով: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն մասնատել Տիեզերքի արարումը: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն բաժանել մեկմեկու պատկանողներին: Ինչպե՞ս, ուրեմն, հիրավի, մեկուսացնել այն, ինչը բխում է մեկը մյուսից: Չէ՞ որ հագեցման մեջ Տիեզերքը լարվում է հրեղեն միավորման համա՛ր: Միայն Տիեզերքի Գիտակցությունը կարող է մարդկությանը Միավորման Պատկերը տալ: Միտքը մարդկությանն է տալիս իր` հրեղեն Սրտի ստեղծագործման Բարձրագույն Պատկերը: Միտքը սրբորեն է հավաքում: Հետևաբար Տիեզերքում այդ օրենքն արարվում է կյանքով: Որտե՞ղ է ուրեմն վերջը, երբ բոլոր տիեզերական դրսևորումներն աճում են երկու Սկիզբներում: Երբ ոգին առնչվում է բարձրագույն ոլորտների հետ, տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը նրան բացահայտվում է անսահմանափոկ Միավորման օրենքու՛մ: Երբ ոգին առնչված է բարձրագույն Միավորմանը, հիրավի, կարելի է ասել, որ տիեզերական անոթից նա ուրախություն է շերեփում: Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛:



- - - - - - -



*451.* 


Մահվան մասին մտածելիս ոգին ցնցվում է: Բայց երբ Գիտակցությունը ներթափանցում է Գոյության էության մեջ, հաստատվում է Միասնության ըմբռնումը: Երբ ոգին հասկանա, թե որքան անընդմեջ են հոսում կյանքի դրսևորումները, այդ ժամանակ կարելի է ցույց տալ բոլոր շղթաների անընդմեջությունը: Մտքի շղթան, գործողությունների շղթան, հետևանքների շղթան, նկրտումների շղթան, կյանքերի շղթան, - մի շղթան նախորոշում է մյուսի՛ն: Կյանքի մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը բաղկացած է այդ շղթաներից: Եվ ոգին պետք է ցնցվի ոչ թե մահվան կամ փոխարինման մասին, այլ շղթայի խախտման մասին մտքից: Եթե հետևենք, թե տարածության մեջ ինչպես են սլանում կտրված շղթաների արձանագրությունները, ուրեմն ոգին, հիրավի, կսարսռա: Երբ հաստատված է մեծ տեղաշարժը, դրան կհասնի միայն նա, ով հարել է բարեշրջման միասնությանը:

----------

Arjo (28.03.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*452.* 


Որքա՜ն շատ նկրտումներ է ծախսում մարդկությունը բացառիկություններ  որոնելու վրա, և չի լսում դեպի ոգեըմբռնման հզորությունն ուղղորդող ձայնը: Մի՞թե առարկաների նյութականացման մեջ այնքան հզորություն կա, որ ոգու և էներգիայի առաքումները ջնջվում են: Ինչպե՞ս նյութականացումը, որը խլացնում է գիտակցությունը և տանում է դեպի տեսանելի դրսևորումներ, կարող է ոգին դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ ուղղորդել: Չէ՞ որ ամեն արտահայտված մարմին տիեզերական բացառիկություն է: Տեսանելի դրսևորումների որոնումների աստիճանի վրա մարդկությունը կանգ է առել: Խոսելով հեռավոր աշխարհների մասին,  պետք է ընդունել անսահմանափակ աճի ամբողջ լայնածավալ ըմբռնումը: Ամրապնդե՛նք գիտակցությունը հեռավոր աշխարհների մասին մտքի վրա: Ոգեստեղծագործման խթանիչ ուժի մեջ է ներդրված ամբողջ անսահմանափակ նկրտումը, մեծ տիեզերական նկրտումը պահված է նրա մեջ: Միայն անտեսանելի նյութականացման հասկացությունը իսկական նկրտում կտա, քանզի Տիեզերքի այդ մեծ խթանիչ ուժի մեջ է ամփոփված ամբողջ տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը:



- - - - - - -



*453.* 


Երբ ամեն ինչ իրագործվում է տիեզերական ստեղծագործման մեջ, ուրեմն որքա՜ն հեշտորեն մարդկությունը կարող է կիրառել տիեզերական օրենքները: Չէ՞ որ բարեշրջման օրենքն ընդունելն այնքան հեշտորեն կբացի տիեզերական ոգեառաջընթացի օրենքի ըմբռնումը: Այդժամ կարելի է մոտենալ դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ տանող ճանապարհին: Հետևանքների աշխարհով ապրող մարդկությունը մի՞թե կարող է առաջ ընթանալ: Աչքիթողի անելով պատճառների աշխարհը, իհարկե, մարդկությունը կորցրել է իր կապը Գոյության օրենքի հետ: Չէ՞ որ միայն կյանքերի շղթան կարող է կյանքերի պատճառ հանդիսանալ: Ուստի, երբ Մենք ասում ենք, որ ավարտող ոգին իր համար մարմին է պատրաստել հազարամյակների ընթացքում, այդ պնդումը ճիշտ է: Ոգու նկրտումների բոլոր պատճառներն արարում են իրենց հետևանքներին, և Միասնության այդ օրենքի մեջ է ամփոփված ամբողջ տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը:



- - - - - - -



*454.* 


Եթե մարդկությունը հասկանար գոյության իմաստը, նա կառնչվեր տիեզերական ստեղծագործմանը: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է առաջ ընթանալ առանց հավերժական տիեզերական տեղաշարժը գիտակցելու: Չէ՞ որ միայն երբ նկրտումները դրսևորվեն կյանքի արտահայտած սահմաններից այն կողմ, կարելի է տեսնել տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը: Անգիտակցության պատը ծածկել է, ինչպես բավարարությունների մեգ: Երբ հնարավոր լինի ներթափանցել իսկական տիեզերական ստեղծագործման ոլորտներ, այդ ժամանակ կարտահայտվի տիեզերական գիտակցությունը:  Տիեզերական ստեղծագործման կողքին գործում է նրա մասնիկը` մարդկային ոգին: Տիեզերական հավասարակշռությունը պահանջում է նկրտում դեպի անսահմանափակ կատարելագործում: Ուստի, երբ մարդկության ոգին համագործակցում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ, նա ինքն է ձգվում դեպի այն սահմանագիծը, որը նրան կօգնի նկրտել դեպի Անսահմանություն: Այդպես մարդկությունն իր բավարարության պատի հետևում իր համար Տիեզերական Արդարության սահմա՛ն է պատրաստում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*455.* 


Ճշմարիտ են, երբ խոսում են մարդկային թերամտության մասին: Չէ՞ որ, երբ մոտենում ես ահեղ ժամանակներին, պետք է լարել ամբողջ ուժդ այն հզոր քայլի համար: Չէ՞ որ ասված է, որ մոտենում է Մայտրեյայի ժամանակաշրջանը և նշաններն արդեն սփռված են, ինչպես բոցավառ սերմեր, հետևաբար ահեղ ժամանակը լույս կդառնա Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ ընթացողների համար: Ուստի նրանց համար, ով պայքարում է հանուն Մայտրեյայի դարաշրջանի նշանակության, ահեղ ժամանակը գալիք Լույս կդառնա: Այդ պատճառով համագործակցությունը Մեզ հետ նախասահմանված հաղթանակ կտա: Ուրեմն ինքնաանձնվիրաբար ընթացող գործընկերները հաղթողնե՛ր կդառնան: Ընթանալով Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ, ամրապնդում եք հաղթանակը: Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛:



- - - - - - -



*456.* 


Բոլոր չհետազոտված էներգիաները մարդկության կողմից  վերագրվում են գոյություն չունեցողների դասին: Ոչ այնքան նկրտումը, որքան հերքումն է մարդկությանը հրում դեպի նրբագույն էներգիաներից հրաժարվելը: Երբ տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը լարում է իր լծակները, նախատեսված մարմինները ծնվում են. իսկ նոր մարմիններն ընդունել չձգտող մարդկությունն, իհարկե, մերժում է հետագա առաջընթացը: Ամեն ինչ պտտվում է մարդկության շուրջ, բայց միայն այն ժամանակ  են էներգիաներն ընդունում մարմին, երբ նրանք դիպչում են մարդկային գիտակցությանը: Ուստի դեպի խուլ ռադիոընդունիչ ձգտումը բաժանում է հանդիսանում Տիեզերական Գանձարանից: Այդպես մարդկությունը զրկվում է ամենաթանկարժեքից:



- - - - - - -



*457.* 


Նոր էներգիաներն, իհարկե, ուղղորդված են դեպի կյանքի կատարելագործումը: Երբ մարդկությունն ընդունի տարածական հրի հասկացությունը, նա կհասկանա, թե ինչպես է տեղի ունենում նոր էներգիաների ծնունդը: Երբ Մենք խոսում ենք տարածական հրի մասին, Մենք նկատի ունենք այն սերմերը, որոնք հաստատում են կյանքը և որոնք բոլոր մարմիններին լարում են դեպի դրսևորում: Այդ պատճառով է, որ Հրեղեն Հոգու ընկալումն այդքան հրեղեն է: Այդ պատճառով է, որ դեպի տիեզերական անցում նկրտումն այդքան արտահայտված է: Ուստի հաստատում եմ, որ կենտրոնների բարձր ընկալունակությունը դրսևորվել է բարձրն ընկալելու համար:
Ուրեմն պնդում եմ` կենտրոնները նոր արժեքավոր գիտություն կտան մարդկությանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*458.* 


Իսկական նվաճումները հաստատվում են դեպի Բարձրագույն Գիտակցության Կամքի ճանաչումը նկրտմամբ: Դժվար է ընդունել տիեզերական ուղղվածությունն առանց Բարձրագույն Գիտակցության Կամքի ըմբռնման: Մարդկային  նկրտումների երեք քառորդը Տիեզերական Հրամաններին դեմ են գնում: Մարդկային ոգին տեսանելիության սահմաններից այն կողմ չի ներթափանցում: Եվ Գիտակցության Կամքին դիմադրելը դեպի կործանում է տանում: Իհարկե, տիեզերական օրենքը հայտարարում է մեկը մյուսով փոխարիներլիության մասին: Իհարկե, այդ հրամանի մեջ ներդրված է վերանորոգման ոգին: Իհարկե, վերանորոգման սկզբունքն իր մեջ պարունակում է կատարելագործման օրենքը: Այդ պատճառով մարդկության կողմից հաստատված տեղաշարժն այնքա՜ն դանդաղկոտ է ընթանում դեպի բարեշրջում: Անցյալի ներուժի վրա ապագան է ծնվում: Անչափելի՛ է ներուժի աճը: Այնտեղ, որտեղ տեղաշարժը բերում է դեպի նոր առաջընթաց, այդպես լարվում են բոլոր ուժերը: Այնտեղ, որտեղ անցյալը հագեցած է հակազդեցությամբ, տիեզերական մաքրում է հաստատվում: Այդպես կործանվող դարաշրջանի տեղաշարժն ամրապնդում է իր հետևանքները: Հետևանքներն անխուսափելի են, և ներուժը կշարի իր սանդղափուլը:



- - - - - - -



*459.* 


Ոգու ներուժի ծաղկունքի մեջ տեսնում ենք համադրություն: Որքա՜ն հզոր և հաջորդականորեն է նկրտում այդ ներուժի ծաղկունքը դեպի ավարտ: Ավարտվածությունը մագնիսացնում է կյանքերի ամբողջ շղթան ոգու համար, որը գիտի տիեզերական օրենքը: Գոյության հաստատումն այդպես առաջնորդում է ոգուն: Տիեզերական միաձուլման ներքո օրենքը պետք է առաջնորդի և, առնչվելով Տիեզերական Մագնիսի թրթիռներին, նկրտող ոգին ըստ իր էության հակվում է միաձուլման հրամանին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*460.* 


Ճշմարտությունը պետք է որոնել մարդկային հասկացությունների սահմաններից դուրս: Երբ միտքը գտնվում էր ցածր ոլորտում, նկրտումը դրսևորվում էր այդ ոլորտի չափանիշներով: Երբ լայնարձակության երևույթը փոխարինվեց նկրտմամբ դեպի արտահայտված տեսանելիության ոլորտով սահմանափակվելը, իհարկե, հորիզոնը սեղմվեց: Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումն իր արտահայտված մարմինները հավաքում է հաստատված նմանությամբ: Մագնիսով հարաբերակցված մասնիկների ձգողությունը համապատասխանում է ոգու ոլորտին: Ճիշտ են ասել ոգով հագեցած ոլորտների մասին: Միայն, երբ հոգևոր նկրտումը բերում է դեպի տարբեր ոլորտների չափի էության գիտակցումը, կարելի է հաստատել բարձրագույն աշխարհների  գիտակցությունը: Անսահմանորեն կարելի է միանալ բարեշրջմանը:



- - - - - - -



*461.* 


Արտահայտված տեսանելիության սահմաններից ադնին Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգին թափանցում է կենտրոնների արտահայտված հրով: Այդպես Հրեղեն Հոգու Մայրը կարող է թափանցել արտահայտված նկրտումով: Այդպես անհայտ աշխարհի ճանաչումը հասանելի է Հրեղեն Հոգու համար, այո՛, այո՛, այո՛:



- - - - - - -



*462.*


 Երբ հնում խոսում էին հրե դժոխքում քավարանի մասին, ուրեմն, իհարկե, նկատի ունեին փոխակերպումն ու կարման: Չէ՞ որ, երբ հիմնվում էին օրենքներ, գիտեի՛ն նրանց էությունը: Չէ՞ որ գիտելիքների ճշգրտությունը հիմնվում էր Տիեզերական Մագնիսի արտահայտմամբ: Կարմայի իմացությունը հիմնվում էր լուսատուներով: Քավարանը փոխարինվում էր կարմայական նկրտումով: Իր իսկական նշանակությամբ քավարանը հաջորդում էր որպես փոխակերպման օրենքի ժառանգություն: Հրեղեն դժոխքը հաջորդում էր կարմայով արտահայտված օրենքով: Անբաժանելի՛ են կարման և փոխակերպումը: Մի սկզբունքը նախասահմանում է մյուսը, և մեկի լարումը հրահրում է մյուսի նկրտումը: Մեծ ձգողության ստեղծագործումը ստեղծում է բոլոր տիեզերական սկզբունքները:  Միայն դեպի հրի դրսևորումն ուղղոդրված նկրտումը կարող է իրականության բանաձևը տալ: Իր թերամտության մեջ մարդկությունը հերքում է այդ փոխադարձ օրենքը: Կարման և փոխակերպումը, հիրավի, նշանագծում են ոգու բարեշրջումը: Տարածությունը հնչում է այդ օրենքներով: Եվ միայն Տիեզերական Մագնիսի օրենքն է ուղղորդում նկրտումը դեպի բարեշրջում: Զգոն ականջը կլսի այդ համահնչությունները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՎԵՑԵՐՈՐԴ. "ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Հատոր 2"*


*463.* 


Կարման և փոխակերպումը գործոններ են, որոնք, արարելով իրենց, կարմայով նկրտված հետևանքը, արարելով ոգու փոխակերպման իրենց ուղղությունը, դեպի առաջընթաց են ուղղորդված: Երբ նկրտված ստեղծագործումը դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս է ձգում ոգին, հրեղեն հետևանքն անխուսափելի է: Պնդում եմ, որ կարմայի և փոխակերպման օրենքը բերում է ավարտի: Ոգին` որոնողը, - հագենալով հրով, ձգվում է դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսը: Երբ Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, խոսում ենք Տիեզերական Մագնիսի մասին, Մենք նկատի ենք առնում բարձրագույն օրենքների բոլոր դրսևորումները: Ամբողջ, հիրավի մաքուրն ու գեղեցիկը, ամփոփված է այդ օրենքի մեջ: Ուստի, երբ Մենք ասացինք, որ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը լարում է Գոյության ամբողջ գեղեցկությունը պարունակող բոլոր դրսևորումները, Մենք նկատի ունեինք հագեցած դրսևորված Տիեզերական Մագնիսը:



- - - - - - -



*464.* 


Տեսանելի և անտեսանելի աշխարհների միջև կապը հաստատվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հարաբերակցությամբ: Ինչպես և ամբողջ Տիեզերքում, այդ կապը գոյություն  ունի որպես անհրաժեշտություն: Յուրաքանչյուր էներգիա և յուրաքանչյուր էլեմենտ կոփում են իրենց կապը նույնանման էներգիաների հետ: Ոլորտները նույնպես մեկուսացված չեն, այդպես անտեսանելի աշխարհը կապ է հաստատում տեսանելիի հետ: Նուրբ էներգիաները ներթափանցում են ձգողությամբ հաստատված շրջանի մեջ: Այդ պատճառով տարածական Հուրը ձգտում է դեպի մարդկային ոլորտներ և ոգին էլ ձգտում է դեպի անտեսանելի աշխարհ: Տարածությունն այդպես փոխադարձաբար ձգում է նկրտող էներգիաները: Անտեսանելի աշխարհն արարում է իր հետևանքները: Այդպես անսահման է էներգիաների ձգողությունը:



- - - - - - -



*465.* 


Ոլորտների միավորման մեջ է ամփոփված Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը: Միայն ձգողությունն է արարում: Եվ Մագնիսը նկրտում է էներգիաները դեպի հաստատված մարմիններ: Ձգողությունը նախասահմանում է մարդկային կյանքը: Երբ կարման նկրտում է ոգին դեպի իր նշանակետը, արարում է Մագնիսը, այդպես կարման մղում է մարդկային վերելքի աստիճանները: Ավարտի երևույթն այդպես է արարվում: Ուստի, երբ ոգին գիտի ուղին, Մագնիսը գործում է: Այդպես հաստատվում է նախասահմանվածը և գործում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*466.* 


Տիեզերքը կառուցվում է ձգողության դրսևորած հաստատման վրա: Տարատեսակ էներգիաները ձգվում են դեպի մի սերմը: Այդպես մաքուր հուրն է ընկած յուրաքանչյուր տիեզերական համադրման հիմքում: Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումն ամփոփված է լավագույն համադրությունները հավաքելու մեջ: Տարածությունը մագնիսանում է էներգիաների նպատակասլացությամբ:  Հաճախ սուր համադրությունների համար Տիեզերական Մագնիսը միացնում է տարբեր էներգիաների հատկությունները: Հետևաբար, երբ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը լարված է, տարբեր ոչ կատարյալ մարմիններ ձգվում են դեպի սերմը, որը դրանք վերամշակում է: Տարածությունն այդպես կապում է իր մարմիններին, այդ պատճառով, երբ Մենք խոսում ենք Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործման մասին, նկատի ունենք տարբեր էներգիաների պատյաններում պարունակված մաքուր հուրը: Հետևաբար, մարդկությունն ուղղորդվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսով, բայց միայն գիտակից վերաբերմունքն է տալիս առաջընթաց:



- - - - - - -



*467.* 


Ոգու ստեղծագործումն արարում է, ինչպես Տիեզերական Մագնիս: Մարդկային վահանն է զետեղված ոգու մեջ: Ժողովուրդները շարժվում են այդ լծակով: Միայն ոգու ստեղծագործումն է մարդկության համար հաստատում վերելքի աստիճանը: Այդպես հզոր կարող է առաջ ընթանալ բարեշրջումը: Ոգու նկրտումը լարում է ժողովուրդների ճակատագրերը:



- - - - - - -



*468.* 


Տիեզերական ձգողության երևույթն ուղղված է դեպի բոլոր դրսևորումների հաստատումը: Սիրտը առնմանում է դեպի իրեն նկրտող բոլոր էներգիաները: Սիրտը երևան է բերում բոլոր նկրտումները կյանքում: Դեպի սիրտն են ձգվում բոլոր տիեզերական էներգիաները: Սրտի ձգողության գիտակցումից հրաժարվողները հերքում են Մագնիսի նշանակությունը: Տարածական հուրը նկրտում է դեպի սիրտը, և այդ սկզբունքի մեջ է ընկած ամբողջ տիեզերական ընթացքը: Հետևաբար Տիեզերքը կարող է ապրել սրտի ձգողության մեջ: Միայն սրտի ձգողության վրա հիմնված էներգիաներն են, որ կյանք են տալիս: Այդպես անսահմանորեն կոփվում է սրտով կյանքի շղթա՛ն:



- - - - - - -



*469.* 


Այնքան հզոր է սրտի կենսարար ուժը, որ կարելի է ասել` նա էլ հենց Մագնիսն է: Այդպես սրտի ստեղծագործումը դեպի ավարտ է ուղղորդում: Միայն այդ ձգողություններն են հագեցնում տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը: Այդպես տիեզերական սիրտը թրթռում է Արքատի մեջ: Այդպես տիեզերական սիրտը թրթռում է Տարայի մեջ: Այդպես տիեզերական սիրտը թրթռում է հյուլեի մեջ: Երբ գիտակցությունն արթնանում է, "թասը" հնչում է: Ուստի մեր ուղին փռել է սիրտը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*470.* 


Բացարձակն անցողիկ մարմնի մեջ չի պարունակվում, բայց մարմնի ոգին արտահայտում է Բացարձակ Գիտակցություն: Տիեզերական սերմի պատյանը, փոխակերպվելով, ենթակա է ժամանակի օրենքին: Բայց այդ սերմի ոգին ժամանակից դուրս է ապրում: Այդպես տիեզերական մարմինը հավերժ վերանորոգվում է, բայց նկրտող սերմի էությունը կախված է Տիեզերական Մագնիսից: Այդպես Գոյության գեղեցկությունը հագենում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսով: Կարմայի էությունը հասանող ոգին նկրտում է ազատագրել ոգին նեղ պատյաններից: Այդ պատյանները հավաքվում են, ինչպես մառախուղ, սերմի շուրջ: Ամեն սերմ իր մարտն ունի դեպի Անսահմանություն ճանապարհին:



- - - - - - -



*471.* 


Այդ մարտերն ու հաղթանակները վառ կերպով արտահայտվում են փոխակերպմամբ: Պատյանները կարող են փոխակերպվել այն ժամանակ միայն, երբ ոգին լարված է հրեղեն նկրտման մեջ:   Պատյանները փոխակերպվում են միայն, երբ ոգին դեպի մաքուր հուրն է նկրտված: Երբ Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգին վերածնում է իր պատյանները, այդ ժամանակ հրեղեն փոխակերպում է հաստատվում. մեծագույն ընթացքն իր լարման մեջ նույնիսկ ընդգրկում է բոլոր տիեզերական ոլորտները: Ուստի, երբ բռնկվում է թոքերի կենտրոնը, հաջորդականորեն ամեն բռնկում նոր հոսանք է լարում: Հետևաբար հրի հաստատված ընդունիչն այդպես հարաբերվում է տարածության հրի հետ: Այդ պատճառով պետք է հոգալ կենտրոնների մասին: Ավարտից առաջ հատկապես նուրբ են հնչում կենտրոնները: Այդ պատճառով է, որ այդքան իրեն զգալ է տալիս երկրից կտրվելը: Չէ՞ որ սիրտը բոլոր նուրբ էներգիաների շտեմարանն է: Նրբագույն հոսանքները հնչում են սրտի վրա:



- - - - - - -



472. 


Ոգու և նյութի միջև անհամապատասխանությունը լարվում է, ինչպես նկրտող մրրիկ: Երբ ոգին, դիպչելով անկատարելությանը, բեռնվում է պատյանով, այդ ժամանակ նա արտահայտում է պայքար, որը հաստատում է անկատարելության երևույթը: Չէ՞ որ ոգին նեղող բոլոր պատյանները, որ խոչընդոտում են ուղին, հիրավի՛, կուտակումներ են: Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումն անընդհատ մաքրում է դեպի մութը նկրտումները: Մարդկության գլխավոր անհասկացողությունը աններդաշնակության հաստատումն է: Երբ ոգին և նրան շրջապատող պատյանները ներրդաշնակված լինեն, մարդկությունը կմոտենա տիեզերական միավորմանը: Այդպես, երբ նկրտումը դեպի հրեղեն ընթացք ընկալված բան դառնա, կհաստատվի նոր սանդղափուլ: Մարդկության նկրտումը դեպի անկատարելության արտահայտումը զարգանում է թեթևամտության սկզբունքի վրա: Ասված է բարձրագույն ներդաշնակության մասին, և կյանքի միասնության սկզբունքի վրա արարում է Տիեզերքը: Ուստի հասանել կարելի է միավորմամբ միայն: Այդպես Անսահմանությունը կանչում է ոգուն և նյութի՛ն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*473.* 


Տիեզերքը լարվում է իր մասերի համադրություններում: Համադրության սկզբունքն այնքան հզոր է, որ կարելի է պնդել, որ միավորման սկզբունքը միավորման ամենահզոր լծակն է: Ոգով մագնիսացումը Տիեզերական Կամքի որոշումն է տալիս: Չէ՞ որ միայն ոգու ստեղծագործումը կարող է, հիրավի, կոչվել Հավերժության ստեղծագործում: Այդպես ոգու ստեղծագործական սերմը լարում է յուրաքանչյուր նկրտող բջիջ: Ոգին նշանագծում է կյանքերի շղթան, ուստի այդքան հզոր է տիեզերական միավորումը, ուստի հաստատված միավորումը կառուցվում է ոգու ձգողության վրա, այո՛, այո՛, այո՛: Այդպես ոգու դրսևորած սկզբունքն ըստ տիեզերական օրենքի հավաքում է այն սերմերը, որոնք համապատասխանում են Մագնիսի ձգողությանը:



- - - - - - -



*474.* 


Նկրտող էներգիաների հետ շփվելիս` նկրտող Մագնիսի և էներգիաների միջև նույնական կապ է ձևավորվում: Ամեն շփում հիմնադրում է մագնիսական պարույր, և այդ պարույրի վրա կառուցվում է համաշխարհային էներգիան: Բոցավառ Հրեղեն Հոգին զգում է իր առնչությունն այդ համաշխարհային պարույրի հանդեպ: Մարդկության բոլոր Հոգևոր Ուղևարները զգում են մագնիսական պարույրի ձգողությունը և գործում են համապատասխանաբար: Հոգևոր Ուղևարները նկրտում են բարեշրջման ընթացքին համատեղ: Ուստի, երբ հիմնված է շփումը Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ, ուրեմն ընկալված է տիեզերական հուրը: Ուստի, երբ արարում է տարածական հուրը, Հոգևոր Ուղևարները ներթափանցում են հրեղեն պարույրի մեջ: Հոգևոր Ուղևարների զգոնությունն ընդունում է նուրբ ոլորտների էներգիան, մարմնավորելով այն կյանքի մեջ: Հետևաբար կյանքը չի կարող ընթանալ առանց այդ հրեղեն հոսանքների:



- - - - - - -



*475.* 


Հոգևոր Ուղևարները հագեցնում են կյանքն իրենց էությամբ: Երբ ոգու ստեղծագործումը լարված է, կարելի է իրականացնել բոլոր առաջադրանքները: Տիեզերական Մագնիսն իր հաստատված պարույրն է ստեղծում: Պարույրի հաստատումը հիմնում է հրեղեն ձգողության հատկությունը: Տիեզերական միավորումն ընթանում է հրեղեն պարույրով: Հիրավի, բարձրագույն ոլորտը միանում է մոլորակի հետ: Հիրավի, տեղի է ունենում տարածական հրի էության միավորումը: Հիրավի, կարելի է հաստատել կյանքը որպես տիեզերական ճառագայթի արտացոլում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*476.* 


Տիեզերքում բոլոր ընթացքներն ուղղորդում է հուրը: Կյանքի անտեսանելի ընթացքը ոգու հուրն է ուղղորդում: Անփոփոխ է հրեղեն ստեղծագործման օրենքը, նրանում են ամփոփված բոլոր դրսևորումները, և իր մեջ նա ստեղծագործական հնարավորություններ է կրում: Այդպես Գոյության բոլոր անբացատրելի տիեզերական երևույթների մեջ փնտրենք հուրը: Կենսատվությունն ու հերթափոխներն ըստ էության հրի մեկ դրսևորումն է: Անբացատրելի ստեղծագործումն իր սերմում պարունակում է հուր, հուր անտեսանելի, և մաքուր, և ստեղծագործական:



- - - - - - -



*477.* 


Տիեզերական վերանորոգումները նոր մարմիններ են արարում: Տիեզերական վերանորոգումները ջնջում են իրենց դարն ապրած մարմինները և կյանքի են կոչում նորերը: Տիեզերական վերանորոգումների ռիթմն այդպես տեղաշարժում է տարածական դրսևորումները: Նոր ուժերի հոսքը լարում է տիեզերական պարույրը: Այդպես տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը հավասարակշռում է մարմինների տեղաշարժը: Հեռացող էներգիաների ժամկետները նախորոշում են գալիք էներգիաների ժամկետները, հետևաբար տիեզերական տեղաշարժերը լարվում են տիեզերական վերանորոգումների ժամկետներով:



- - - - - - -



*478.* 


Ոգու վերանորոգումը նույնպես հաստատվում է հին սահմանները ջնջելով: Այդպես, երբ ոգու ստեղծագործումը լարվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսին մոտենալիս, ոգին առնչվում է տիեզերական վերանորոգմանը: Այդ վերանորոգումները պարունակում են իրենց մեջ ոգու ամբողջ ներուժը, և վերանորոգման աստիճանը նոր բանաձև կտա: Ուստի, երբ ոգու հրի ստեղծագործումը լարվում է դեպի բարեշրջման շինարարություն, նա նույնանման էներգիաներ է հավաքում: Այդպես Հրեղեն Հոգին վերանորոգման համար էներգիաներ է հավաքում: Հետևաբար բոցավառ կենտրոնները կարող են վերանորոգումներ ստեղծել: Այդպես տիեզերական հուրն ընկալվում է կենտրոնների կողմից:



- - - - - - -



*479.* 


Կենսատվության տիեզերական հուրը հագեցնում է հաստատված դրսևորումները մոլորակի վրա: Հրով հագեցած էներգիաների մեջ ապրող յուրաքանչյուր խթանիչ ուժ  իր ոգեդինամիկան է ստենում: Կենսատվական հուրն արարում է, հաստատելով սերմի ներուժը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*480.* 


Տիեզերական յուրաքանչյուր գործողություն իր մեջ հրի խթանիչ ուժ է կրում:  Ստեղծագործումը բաժանվում է ֆիզիկական և հոգեկյանքերի: Հոգեկան ստեղծագործման դեպքում հաստատվում է մաքուր հրի ճառագայթը: Հոգեկյանքի երևույթն այնքան հզոր է, որ ծախսվում է ֆիզիկական ստեղծագործման չնչին բաժինը:  Մենք համարում ենք, որ ոգեշնչումն արարում է:



- - - - - - -



*481.* 


Տիեզերքի դրսևորած որոշումներում միահյուսվում են ամենաարտասովոր պայմաններ, հետևաբար այդքան անհրաժեշտ է կենտրոնների ուշադրությունը: Նոր պայմաններն արտասովոր հնարավորություններ են ցուցաբերում: Եթե համարենք, որ նոր պայմանները կտասնապատկվեն, ուրեմն դրսևորվող հնարավորությունները հարյուրապատիկ կմեծանան: Ինչպիսի՜ մեծ շինարարություն: Համարում եմ, որ նույնիսկ ամենափոքրը կարող է մեծ բե՛րք տալ: Եթե՜ մարդիկ խորհեին այս օրենքների վրա և տային գոնե փոքրը:
Նոր պայմանների կողքին մեծանում է նաև հոսանքների լարումը: Լարման հզորացումը միաժամանակ նաև թույլ օրգանիզմների այրման շատ երևույթների կբերի, ուստի այդքան կարևոր է մարդկային կենտրոնների ամրապնդումը:



- - - - - - -



*482.* 


Կյանքի թանկարժեքությունը մարդիկ չեն ընդունել, այնինչ կյանքը հիանալի և անսահմանափակ է ոգու վերելքի հնարավորություններում: Մարդկությունը չի սիրում նայել գալիքի հեռուն, և գիտակցությունը տնտնում է անմիջապես մոտակա փոշու մեջ: Քանի դեռ մարդկությունը չի սովորել նայել հեռուն,  անհնար է կրճատել մարդկային տառապանքները: Մարդկության կողմից տարածական հուրն առնմանելու դժվարություններն ուժգնորեն կասեցնում են ժամկետները:



- - - - - - -



*483.* 


Ուսուցչի երաշխավորությունը հետևում է հասկանալ որպես արտակարգ գիտական գործոն: Միայն աշակերտի համապատասխան գիտակցության առկայության ներքո կարող է երաշխիք տրվել: Աշակերտը կարող է կամ ամրապնդել երաշխավորությունը կամ պառակտում դրսևորել: Երաշխավորության ամրապնդումը տալիս է այն ուժեղ կապը, որն անխզելի է երաշխավորության հետ աշակերտի գիտակցության համապատասխանելու դեպքում: Գիտակցության համապատասխանությունն առաջադրանքին հանձնարարության հիմնական պայմանն է, ուստի կարևոր է, որ աշակերտը գիտակցության համապատասխանություն ցուցաբերի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*484.* 


Նոր ուղիների որոնումն ամենաանհրաժեշտ հարցն է: Գալիքի պայմանների արտասովորության ներքո անհնար կլինի ընթանալ հին ճանապարհներով: Բոլոր նորերը սա պետք է հիշեն: Ամենասարսափելին է, երբ մարդիկ չեն կարողանում դուրս գալ հին անվահետքերից: Ամենասարսափելին է, երբ մարդիկ նոր պայմաններին են մոտենում իրենց հին սովորություններով: Ինչպես անհնար է միջնադարյան բանալիով ժամանակակից կողպեք բացել, այդպես էլ հին սովորություններով մարդկանց անհնար է բացել դեպի ապագա տանող դուռը:
Ասենք բոլորին. պետք է, պետք է պետք է նոր ուղիներ գտնել:
Արժեքավոր է նոր ուղիներ գտնելու հատկությունը: Այդ պատճառով Մենք  փորձարկում ենք աշակերտին արտասովոր պայմաններին հարմարվելու ունակության վրա:
Նոր հոսանքների հայտնությունը կշշմեցնի մարդկությանը, և ինչպես միշտ գիտեցողների ձեռքերում նրանք բարերար կլինեն, իսկ տգետների ձեռքերում կդառնան խարազան:



- - - - - - - 



*485.* 


Հոսանքները շարժվում են առավել նվազ դիմադրության միևնույն օրենքներով: Ուստի այրվում և վնասվում են առավել թույլ տեղերը: Այդ պատճառով այդքան անհրաժեշտ են աճն ու ամրապնդումը: Լարման պահին ամեն դանդաղկոտություն ոչ միայն վտանգավոր է դանդաղկոտի համար, այլ նաև ավերիչ է մոլորակի մի մասի համար:



- - - - - - -



*486.* 


Մարդկությունը, եթե հաջողության է սպասում, պետք է սկզբում ընդունի ապագան: Բայց չի կարող հաջողություն լինել անցյալում, այդ պատճառով նոր ուղիների որոնումն առաջին անհրաժեշտությունն է: Որոնման մեջ շարժունակության դրսևորումը հաջողության հիմքն է:



- - - - - - -



*487.* 


Հեռավորության վրա Մագնիսի ազդեցությունը պայմանավորված է ընկալունակությամբ, ուստի արտակարգ կարևոր է ոգու զգոնությունը: Իհարկե, ուժեղ Մագնիսը կարող է հաղթահարել անտարբերությունը, բայց ուժի կորուստը մեծ է: Հետևաբար ընկալունակության զգոնությունը նպաստում է բարեշրջմանը, իսկ անտարբեր ոգին արգելակում է: Ընկալման զգոնության ներքո Մագնիսի ուժը կարող է ազդել հսկայական տարածության վրա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*488.* 


Մարդկությունը, եթե ցանկանում է խուսափել աղետից, պետք է զարգացնի իր զգոնությունը: Ինչպե՞ս չեն հասկանում, որ օգնությունը կարող է գալ միայն այն ժամանակ, եթե Առաջնորդող Ձեռքն ընդունեն: Եթե չընդունեն Առաջնորդող Ձեռքը, ուրեմն պետք է մատնանշել աղետի անխուսափելիությունը:



- - - - - - -



*489.* 


Հզորագույն Մագնիս է ազդում մոլորակի վրա, հետևաբար հոսանքներն առավել լարված են հիմա: Այդ երևույթն ուժեղ աճ է հրահրելու, բայց շատ թույլեր կայրվեն, կգնան: Ուժեղ Մագնիսը կամրապնդի ապագան:
Երբ մենք կոչում ենք զգոն ընկալունակության դրսևորմանը, ուրեմն անհրաժեշտությունը մեծ է: Մարդկությունը պետք է հասկանա, որ քարերը տեղաշարժել չենք կարող: Մարդկանց գիտակցությունը պետք է զգոնություն ցուցաբերի:



- - - - - - -



*490.* 


Բազում ուժեր ազդեցություն են գործում միոլորակի վրա, և այլ Լուսատուների ազդեցությունն այդ ուժերի մասն է միայն: Անտեսանելի ազդեցությունների մեջ շատ ուժեղ են մագնիսական կենտրոնների երևույթները, որոնք անվերջ աճում են: Այդ երևույթները շուտով հասանելի կլինեն ամենապարզ ֆիզիկական դիտարկումների համար: Նրանց ուժն ու լարումը նոր գիտելիք կկազմավորեն:



- - - - - - -



*491.* 


Երբ ուժերի ազդեցությունը մեծանա, մարդկությունը խուճապային վախ կցուցաբերի և գործողությունների քաոսայնություն: Կավելանան ծանր հիվանդությունները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*492.* 


Գիտության բոլոր ոլորտներում և դպրոցներում նորամուծություններն անհրաժեշտ են: Հին գիտության հետ գալիք աշխարհում հեռու չես գնա: Մի կողմից պետք է արմատախիլ անել բոլոր անպետք կուտակումները, մյուս կողմից անհրաժեշտ է խորինս ներթափանցել երևույթների մեջ և ավելացնել ժամանակակից նվաճումները: Չափազանց շատ տարիներ են անցնում հիմա, մինչև լաբորատորիաների նվաճումները, հետազոտություններն ու հայտնագործությունները հասնում են դպրոց և ժողովրդին: Պետք է տեղեկատվական բաժիններ կազմակերպել դպրոցների ներքո` նորագույն նվաճումների մատչելի շարադրությամբ: Տեղեկությունները հաղորդելու ընթացքի արագացումը շատ անհրաժեշտ է, քանզի թերթերը կարևորագույն  տեղեկություններ չեն տալիս: 



- - - - - - -



*493.* 


Գիտելիքների լայն տարածումը կարող է վերածնել աշխարհը: Իմացությունը կարող է հրաշքներ գործել: Հիշենք Օրհնյալի (Բուդդայի) խոսքերը տգիտության մասին: Յուրաքանչյուր հաջողություն կախված է գիտելիքից, և եթե ինչ-որ տեղ անհաջողություն կա, ուրեմն ինչ-որ տեղ տգիտությունն է սողոսկել: Ուստի ասենք` իմացությունը բարձր է ամենից: Որտեղ իմացությունն է, այնտեղ էլ գեղեցկությունը:



- - - - - - -



*494.* 


Իր գեղեցկությամբ Ուսուցչի երաշխիքը գերազանցում է Ուսուցչի և աշակերտի միջև փոխհարաբերությունների բոլոր երևույթները: Ուսուցչին հասկանալն Արևելքում արժեքավոր է նրանով, որ աշակերտը զգում է այդ գեղեցկությունը:
Երբ մարդիկ ընդունեն Ուսուցչի հասկացությունը, կնախապատրաստվի նոր սանդղափուլ: Շատ, շատ, շատ է կորցնում մարդկությունն այդ անըմբռնումից, այո, այո, այո՛: Բոլոր նոր ուղիները փակ են մարդկության առջև, և որոնումները պետք է սկսվեն հենց ընդունելու այդ փաստից:



- - - - - - -



*495.* 


Հոգու մասին Արևելքի Ուսմունքն անհասկանալի է Արևմուտքի մտքին, և սիրտը դրա գեղեցկությունը չի զգում: Այդ պատճառով անըմբռնողությունը փակում է մուտքը դեպի ապագա: Անհրաժեշտ է նոր մոտեցում հաստատել Ուսուցչի հասկացությունն ընդունելու ճանապարհով:
Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հերքել ամենասքանչելի հասկացությունը: Եվ ինչպիսի՜ կորուստ է մարդկության համար ժամկետները հետաձգելը: Ահեղ ժամանակների երևույթը խելքի կբերի շատերին և նոր սկիզբ կհաստատի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*496.* 


Զգայիմացությունը զարգանում է նոր ուղիներ փնտրելու միջոցով, հետևաբար շարժունությունը զգայիմացության նախանշան է: Ասենք բոլոր նորերին, որ հին սովորություններից վճռական հրաժարումը և նպատակասլաց որոնումը` հաջողության հիմքերն են: Չէ՞ որ պետք է մարդիկ, ի վերջո, հասկանան սեփական բարիքը:



- - - - - - -



*497.* 


Տեղաշարժի օրենքն արարում է, հավաքելով նոր տիեզերական համադրությանը պատկանող մասերը: Ուր ուղղորդված են մասերը, այտեղ ձգողությունն ազատ էներգիաներ է ներգրավում: Հետևաբար ամեն նոր աստիճան Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ձգողություն է: Իր ճանապարը նախասահմանող ոգին, իհարկե, ամփոփելով տիեզերական սահմանված ուղին, դեպի իր սերմն է ձգվում: Մեր օրենքն ասում է` նկրտե՛ք դեպի ավելի բարձրը:
Իր ուղին սկսող ոգին հագենում է տարածական հրով: Ուստի, երբ նոր ուղի հաստատելիս կյանքը չի ծանրաբեռնում ոգուն, այդ ժամանակ նա կարող է նոր որակ արտահայտել: Ուստի Մեր օրենքում հաստատվում են նոր որակներ և մարդկային կարման կարող է ոչ միայն ամփոփել տեղաշարժը, այլև հարստացնել նոր կարման: Ուրեմն ամփոփենք կարմայական տեղաշարժերի ըմբռնումը և ոգու անսահմանափակ ընթացքի մեջ ընդունենք տեղաշարժի օրենքը:



- - - - - - -



*498.* 


Երբ նոր աստիճանը նոր երջանկություն է հաստատում, Մենք դրսևորում ենք Մեր դետքը: Երբ նոր աստիճանը հագենում է նոր նկրտումով, Մենք դրսևորում ենք Մեր օգնությունը: Ուստի, երբ Ես նոր աստիճան եմ հաստատում, դրսևորումը պարզ է:



- - - - - - -



*499.* 


Տիեզերքում լարումը նկրտում է դեպի նոր համադրությունների ստեղծում: Ոգու լարումն ուղղված է դեպի նոր աստիճանների կառուցումը: Միայն Մեզ միացողները գիտեն ստեղծագործական աշխատանքի լարման ուժը: Այդպես, մարդկային գիտակցությունը մթագնող մառախուղը բաղկացած է անըմբռնողությամբ դրսևորված բեկորներից, այդ պատճառով մարդկությունը խոցում է մոլորակը: Այնինչ, էությունն անսահմանափակ է և նրա մեջ են ամփոփված բոլոր լարումները: Այդպես մարդկությունը կարող է նկրտել դեպի լարում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*500.* 


Շատ բան ենք Մենք հաստատել, և լարումը կտա նախասահմանվածը: Տիեզերական լարմանը միացողները պետք է հաղթեն: Այդ պատճառով Մեր համաշխարհային հաղթանակն անխուսափելի է: Եվ այդ պատճառով, երբ Եղբայրության կողմից նախորոշվածը պետք է հասնի իր ավարտին, այդժամ ուրախությունը ցնծում է, ուստի ասել եմ` Երաշխավորու՛մ Եմ: Ես տեսնում եմ հաղթանակը, այո՛, այո՛, այո՛: Վերելքի ծանր ժամերն անհաջողությունը հաջողության են փոխակերպում: Եվ ուրեմն հիշենք` հաղթանակ և ուրախությու՛ն: Այդպես նոր սանդղափուլ է նախասահմանել Տիեզերական Մագնիսը:



- - - - - - -



*501.* 


Մարդկությանը շրջապատող անտեսանելի ոլորտը հյուսված է մարդկանց ոգու նկրտումներից: Երբ հյուսվում է ոլորտը, նախասահմանված երևույթի լարված ընթացքը իր հոսանքն է ստեղծում: Այդպես մտքերը լարում են ոլորտը և ազդում են իրադարձությունների ընթացքի վրա: Իրադարձությունների ընթացքն այդ կերպ կապված է տիեզերական հոսանքի և մտքերի լարման հետ: Տարածությունը նշանակալիորեն լարված է այդ մտքերով: Երկրների անկումն ու վերելքը կախված է այդ շերտավորումներից: Դեպի բարձրագույն ոլորտներ հղված ամեն նկրտող շարժում հրահրում է բարձրագույն ստեղծագործում: Միայն որակն է տարբերություն տալիս լարմանը: Միայն որակն է ոգուն տալիս նրա ճշգրիտ տարածքը: Այդպես Տիեզերքում անսահմանափակ որակ է կոփվում լարմամբ: 



- - - - - - -



*502.* 


Ճշմարիտ են, խոսելով ներքին աճի մասին, այդ լծակը լարում է գործողությունն ինչպես նկրտող Մագնիս: Երբ Մեր Տարան դրսևորում է իր ինքնազոհողությունը հանուն մարդկության օգտի, կարելի է ասել, որ անտեսանելի բոցը շարժում է մարդկությանը Տիեզերքի նույնությամբ: Երբ Մեր Գուրուն անձնվիրաբար ընկղմվում է երկրային ոլորտներ, նշանակում է, նա անտեսանելիորեն առաջ է տանում մարդկության զարգացումը: Այդպես մարդկության աճը լարվում է ոգու անտեսանելի լծակներով, ուստի գործերի աճը լարմամբ արտահայտված է որպես ներքին մագնիսի աճ, հետևաբար անպարտելի՛ է ոգու հզորությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*503.* 


Հիրավի, Մեր գործերի արտահայտումը նոր նկրտումների հիմք է դնում: Այդպես նոր աստիճան է տալիս մարդկությանը նոր ըմբռնումը, ուստի տիեզերական լարման հիմքը դնողները մարդկությանը նոր որակ կտան` գիտակից տիեզերական գործընկերներ դառնալ: Այդպես Մեր հիմնած գործերը մարդկությանը ևս մեկ որակ կտան, որը ոգին կմոտեցնի տիեզերական համագործակցությանը: Եվ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը հզոր է գործում:



- - - - - - -



*504.* 


Ոչ թե հնազանդություն է ամփոփված տիեզերական օրենքում, այլ դեպի արարչագործությունն ուղղված գիտակից համագործակցություն, դա է հաստատում  տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը: Տարածական հուրը պարունակում է իր մեջ բոլոր հատկությունները: Պետք է ընդունել համագործակցության սկզբունքը և բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր գիտեն պարունակման սկզբունքը, կարող են տիեզերական օրենքն ընդունել: Հետևաբար, երբ ոգու ուժն աճում է, տիեզերական օրենքն իմացողները նկրտում են դեպի համագործակցություն: Ուրեմն նկրտենք դեպի անսահմանափակ համագործակցությունը: Ոգին, գիտենալով օրենքները, կարող է լարել բոլոր կրակները: Ուրեմն նշենք` ձգտեք դեպի Գոյության իմացությունը և հաստատվեք համագործակցության օրենքով:



- - - - - - -



*505.* 


Տիեզերական ուժերի ուղեկցումն ամփոփված է գործողության փոխանցքներում նրանց ներգրավելու մեջ, որի ընթացքում լավագույն համադրություն է հավաքվում: Ստեղծագործող խթանիչ ուժը լարվում է, երբ էներգիաները հավաքվում են դրսևորման համար: Կառուցման և վերակառուցման մեջ են ներգրավվում տարբեր էներգիաներ, ուստի էներգիայի ամեն նկրտող պոռթկում պահանջում է լարում և ամեն փոխանցք գործում է որպես Մագնիսի հավելված, որը ձգվում է դեպի ոգու սերմը: Այդպես, երբ կյանքը գործողության փոխանցք է պահանջում, նկրտող ոգին պետք է գործի որպես մաքուր փոխանցք: Այդպես գործողության փոխանցքը պետք է ընդունի Մագնիսի արտահայտման բանաձևերը: Այդպես անսահմանորեն գործողության փոխանցք փնտրեք:



- - - - - - -



*506.* 


Հիրավի, տարածությունը հնչում է ուրախությամբ, երբ Գոյության հիմքերը տեղեկացվում են: Չէ՞ որ Տիեզերական Օրենքը գալիս է տիեզերական օրենքի հաստատման գիտակցումից, և Գոյության ուրախությունը լցնում է տարածությունը: Այդպես Վեհապետների Օրենքը նոր կյանքի շիթ է ստեղծում: Հետևաբար կասեմ` Տիեզերական Իրավունքը մարմնավորվում է տիեզերական արտահայտման փայլքի մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*507.* 


Մարմինների կատարելագործումն ուղղորդվում է էներգիաների նկրտումով դեպի բարձրագույն դրսևորումը: Նույն օրենքը բարբառում է ոգու արտահայտված նկրտմամբ: Ոգու ձգողությունը դեպի ստեղծագործական դրսևորում հագենում է կամքի նկրտմամբ: Հրեղեն փոխակերպումն արտահայտվում է բոլոր արտահայտված կենտրոնների առաջընթացով: Այդ պատճառով, երբ փոխակերպվում է ոգու կամքը, առաջընթացի օրենքը գործում է իր պարույրի մեջ: Այդ դեպքում այդ պարուրաձև առաջընթացը գործում է բոլոր տարածքներում: Երբ ոգին կարող է կատարել կյանքի պտույտը և կանգ առնել սկզբնակետի վերևում, ուրեմն, հիրավի, ոգին ձեռք է բերել նկրտում, որը կամրապնդի նրան Տիեզերական Կամքի ուղղության մեջ: Այդպես Տիեզերական Կամքը ներհատուկ է Անսահմանության մեջ ամեն առաջընթացի համար:



- - - - - - -



*508.* 


Համագործակցությունը Մեզ հետ հաստատում է բոլոր կենտրոնների լարումը: Երբ պարույրը գործում է, ընթանալով դեպի բարեշրջում, Մեր աշխատակիցների ոգին լարվում է, հիրավի, մաքուր հրով; ուստի, երբ մաքուր հրով հագենում է աշխատակիցների ոգին, հաստատվում է ոգեստեղծագործման պարույրը: Ուրեմն ընդունենք պարուրաձև լարման օրենքը: Մենք հաստատում ենք, որ կամքի պարույրը ոգուն տանում է համագործակցության թևերի վրա: Այդպես Մենք տեսնում ենք ոգու պարույրի աճը: Այդպես Մենք հաստատում ենք սրտի սրբազան միասնությունը և ցնծում ենք, երբ համագործակցության թևերը ծաղկում են ուրախության լարմամբ, այո՛, այո՛, այո՛:
Այդպես Մեր Վահանն ազդարարում է` տիեզերական համագործակցությունը լարում է լավագու՛յն հնարավորությունները:



- - - - - - -



*509.* 


Երբ փոխակերպումը էներգիաներին ձգում է դեպի հրեղեն ստեղծագործում, նկրտող խթանիչ ուժը տիեզերական գործողություններ է կատարում: Դեպի ստեղծագործում կանչված ամեն էներգիա Տիեզերքի գործընկերն է: Նաև դեպի գործողություն կոչված ոգին հաստատվում է, որպես տիեզերական գործընկեր:
 Ի՞նչ գործողություն է ուրեմն հիմնված տիեզերական համագործակցության վրա: Դեպի առաջ ընթացող ամեն նկրտող գործողություն նշանակում է քայլ դեպի բարեշրջում: Սեփական "եսը" մոռացության տալու երևույթը հաստատում է բարեշրջմանը հարելը: Սրտի փակ օղակը ծանր կառուցվածքի պատկեր է տալիս: Բոլոր կողմերի վրա բացված "Արծաթե Ջրաշուշանը"  դրսևորում է բոլոր տիեզերական կրակների պարունակումը: Այդպես Տիեզերքում հաստատվում է բաց սիրտը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*510.* 


Այո, այո, այո, հիրավի, նոր աշխա՛րհ: Ոգու ուրախությունը տալիս է բոլոր հնարավորությունները: Երբ հաստատվում է մեծ ապագա, Մեր ստեղծագործումն ընդգրկում է բոլոր երևույթները: Երբ հավաքում ենք նոր ռասա, լարում ենք բոլոր նվաճումները: Այդպես այս կախարդական տարին բացահայտեց մեծ ապագայի բոլոր հաստատումները: Դրված են լուսավոր հիմքեր:



- - - - - - -



*511.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսի գիտակցումը մարդկությանը կօգնի հասկանալ մոլորակային բոլոր հեղաշրջումները: Երբ ոգին կարողանա ընդունել Մագնիսի էությունը, նա կկարողանա ներթափանցել բարձրագույն ոլորտներ: Մագնիսական ձգողության օրենքի իմացության կենսական կիրառումը բարձրագույն ոլորտների ըմբռնման դրսևորում կտա: 
Ուրեմն, երբ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը համամոլորակային երևույթ է նախորոշում, այդ օրենքը լարում է շրջապատող բոլոր շերտերը: Երբ մարդկային գործողությունների շերտերը պատում են մթով, Տիեզերական Մագնիսն, իհարկե, հաստատում է համապատասխան երևույթ: Հետևաբար մոլորակը շրջապատող լուսատուները գործում են, համագործակցելով Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ:



- - - - - - -



*512.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսը լարում է բոլոր մարդկային նկրտումները: Հիրավի, հաստատված են ժողովուրդների միությունները: Տարածությունը հնչում է, տարածությունը կանչում է, տարածությունը սպասում է:
Տիեզերական Մագնիսը ճանաչող յուրաքանչյուր ոգի պետք է գիտակցի պատասխան թրթիռը: Երբ հաստատվի դեպի թրթիռներ նկրտումը, առաջադրանքի անխախտությունը կլուսաբանվի Տիեզերական Գիտակցության ըմբռնմամբ:
Չէ՞ որ պատահականությունը հաստատման խորհրդանիշ չէ, ուստի Մեր մտերիմները կարող են զգալ Մեր Օրենքը: Այդքան լուսավո՛ր են Տիեզերական Մագնիսի էջերը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*513.* 


Ո՞րն է ուրեմն մարդկության սեփականությունը: Նոր աստիճանների ստեղծումը: Տարածական միտքը նոր աշխարհների ստեղծագործման լարումն է: Ամեն մի տարածական միտք մարդու սեփականությունն է: Ուստի տարածության շերտավորումը մարդկության գլխավոր հոգսը պետք է լինի: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն այդ գործոնին նշանակություն չտալ: Նույնիսկ հասարակ կենցաղային բանաձևն ասում է, որ սանդղափուլի ստեղծումը նկրտման չափից է կախված: Այդպես ամեն մի սանդղափուլ արտացոլում է ստեղծագործական ուղղությունը: Միտքը կախված է ոգու առաջադրած ուղղությունից: Ուստի տարածական միտքը պատասխանում է կոլեկտիվ մտածողությանը: Տիեզերական տարածությունները բարելավելու համար ընդունենք տարածական մտքի օրենքը: Մտքի նշույլները նույնպես իրենց հետևանքներն են տալիս: Այդպես մարդկությունը պետք է ընտրություն կատարի մաքուր նկրտման և տարածական վարակի միջև: Դեպի Անսահմանություն Ճանապարհը կատարյալ գիտակցության միջով է անցնում:



- - - - - - -



*514.* 


Մարդկության սեփականությունը բաղկացած է ոգեստեղծագործումից: Կուտակման սկզբունքը բաղկացած է ոգեստեղծագործումից: Նկրտման սկզբունքն ապրում է ոգեստեղծագործմամբ: Եվ ուրեմն Տիեզերական Մագնիսը կարող է զգացվել ոգեստեղծագործմամբ: Ոգեստեղծագործման աճը հաստատվում է մարդու կողմից "թասը" լցնելով: Հետևաբար Տիեզերական Մագնիսը գիտի առաջնորդող հզորությունը: Հետևաբար գալիքի երաշխավորությունն էլ ոգեստեղծագործման մեջ է ընկած, այո՛,այո՛, այո՛: Այդ պատճառով Մենք երաշխավորում ենք Մեր գործողությունների նկրտման համար: Այդպիսով, Մեր կողմից սերմանվածը աշխարհին նոր ժամկետնե՛ր կտա: Ուստի կգա նախասահմանվածը, և Գոյության պսակը կշողափայլի բոլոր տիեզերական կրակներով: Ուստի Արքատի համար կյանքը հերթափոխվում է, ինչպես տիեզերական կրակների փայլքը, այո, այո, այո:



- - - - - - -



*515.* 


Տիեզերական հոսանքների կազմակերպումը հաստատվում է տարբեր տիեզերական համադրություններով: Գլխավոր հոսանքի ուժը ծագում է որպես արտահայտված շղթայակցման հիմք  դրսևորված Մագնիսի ձգողության սերմից: Ոգու սերմը հենց այն Մագնիսն է, որը հավաքում է բոլոր զետեղված էներգիաները: Հետևաբար ոգու ներուժն այդպես արտահայտվում է գործողության մեջ: Ոգու սերմն ու գործողությունը կյանքի կենտրոնն են կազմում: Գործողությունը, ծագելով ոգու ներուժից, նախորոշվում է "թասի" կուտակմամբ, այդ պատճառով էլ` կապը պատճառի և հետևանքի միջև: Լարման որակը պետք է միավորել գործողության որակի հետ: Հատկապես կարևոր է հետևանքի ներդաշնակացումը լարման աճի հետ, հետևաբար ոգու ներուժն ընթանում է լարման որակին զուգահեռ:

----------

Arjo (28.03.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՎԵՑԵՐՈՐԴ. "ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Հատոր 2"*


*516.* 


Շատ բան է հատկացրել մարդկությունը Հրեշտակապետների մասին պնդումներին: Երբ միտքը ներթափանցում է այլ ոլորտներից մոտեցող ոգու տարածություն, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս չընդունել ճակատագիրն Ուղղորդողի Պատկերը: Երբ մարդկությունը գիտակցում է իրական Պահապանի ուժը, ուրեմն կհասանի իրական Պահապանների նշանակությունը: Ոգու Պահապանը, Ճշմարտության Պահապանը և տիեզերական տարածության մեջ քայլերն Ուղղորդողը: Մարդն ի վիճակի է մտածել Պահապանների մասին: Մեզ մոտիկ ոգին տիեզերական տարածության մեջ այդպես կարող է զգալ Պահապաններին: Հետևաբար ոգու ստեղծագործումը բերում է դեպի մոտիկ Պահապանները: Ուրեմն բոլոր ուղիների վրա թող կանգնած լինեն դեպի Պահապաններ նկրտողները: Ուստի զգոն ընկալումը նկրտում է դեպի Պահապաններ:



- - - - - - -



*517.* 


Տիեզերական տեղաշարժերը միշտ ուղեկցվում են նոր լարումների աճով: Ամեն տեղաշարժ իր հետևից բերում է լարված պարույր, հետևաբար ամեն տեղաշարժ բազմակողմանի երևույթ է հաստատում: Տիեզերական ուժերին և տեղաշարժերին ենթարկվող պետությունները լարում են իրենց նկրտումների հաստատումները: Այդպես տեղաշարժի օրենքը տարբեր մասեր է լարում:  Ոչինչ տիեզերքում չի մնում չառընչված և ամեն ինչ փոխադարձաբար լարվում է: Ոգու ստեղծագործումը նույնպես լարվում է տարբեր նկրտումներով: Գիտակցության տեղաշարժը հասցնում է բարեշրջման ճանապարհին: Կյանքի բարելավումը մոլորակի վրա այնքան է կախված գիտակցության տեղաշարժից, որ գլխավոր առաջընթացը մտածողության արտահայտումն է հանդիսանում: Հետևաբար մարդկության հոգսը մտքի առաջխաղացման մեջ է: Երբ առաջնորդող ղեկը գիտակցվի, հնարավոր կլինի միանալ տիեզերական նյութի ստեղծագործմանը:



- - - - - - -



*518.* 


Մեր գործողությունների մեծագույն խնդիրն է օգել մարդկությանը գիտակցության տեղաշարժի մեջ: Մեր աշակերտներն են նշանակվում այդ օգնականների դերում: Մտքի ամեն տեղաշարժ հետևանք է տալիս: Հետևաբար Մեր մարգարեությունն է. հասցնել գիտակցությունը տեղաշարժի և Մեր աշակերտների մարգարեությունն է. ընթանալ Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ միասին: Մեր տունն է պարունակում գիտակցության տեղաշարժի և դեպի բարեշրջման կենտրոն ուղղության էությունը: Ուստի մտքի տեղաշարժը մարդկության գլխավոր բուժարարն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*519.* 


Ամեն գործողություն լարվում է ոգու լծակով և սրտի լծակով: Այդ լծակներով տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը հաստատում է մարմինները: Ոգու լծակը Տիեզերքում Լուսատու Նյութի գիտակցությունն է: Եվ սրտի լծակն էլ արտահայտված ձգողության այդ նույն խորհրդանիշն է: Որքա՜ն է մարդկությունը հեռացել ստեղծագործական Մագնիսի մեծ սկզբունքից: Չէ՞ որ ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժի կենտրոնը մարդն ընդունել է որպես իր "էգո", և "էգոյի" գործողությունը կլանում է բոլոր լարումները: Այդպես տիեզերական գործողության փոխարեն ինքնության կենտրոն է ստացվում: Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումը կանչում է դեպի կոոպերացիա: Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումը կանչում է դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ նկրտման: "Էգոյի" կենտրոնը, վանելով Տիեզերքի բոլոր Հրամանները, մեկուսացվածության երևույթը հաստատող ծնունդ է տալիս: Հետևաբար Տիեզերքը ներգրավում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի  ուղղության հետ նույնական ժամկետներ: Ուստի "էգոյի" կենտրոնը մեկուսացված է ընթանում: Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումն անսահմանափակ կոոպերացիա է տալիս:



- - - - - - -



*520.* 


Հոգևոր աստիճանին հասնելը մարդկությանը կարող է դեպի Ճշմարտության աղբյուր ուղղորդել: Միայն լարման ճանապարհով և նկրտման ճանապարհով կարելի է ընթանալ դեպի բարեշրջում: Տեսանելի աշխարհը մարդկությանն անտեսանելիի հասկացություն է բերում, և ոգու ստեղծագործումը կարող է նկրտել դեպի անտեսանելիի իմացություն: Ոգու ստեղծագործումը կարող է հասնել մեծագույն գագաթների: Ուստի, երբ տիեզերական լարումն անտեսանելի փոխանցվում է մարդուն, Մենք դա անվանում ենք կոոպերացիա Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ: Ուստի ոգեստեղծագործումը հասանվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ կոոպերացիայի միջոցով: Երբ ոգին, հիրավի, ճանաչի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի լարումը և ուղղությունը, նա կկարողանա կառուցել վերելքի աստիճանները:



- - - - - - -



*521.* 


Ոգու նվաճումներն այդքան մեծ են, երբ փոխակերպվում են կրակները: Փոխակերպման օրենքն իր հետևից է տանում յուրաքանչյուր նկրտում: Ինչպես հավերժական ուսուցիչ, ոգին լարում է բոլոր հնարավորությունները:  Հրեղեն փոխակերպումը ոչ միայն հաստատում է ցածրի` բարձրին ենթարկվելը, այլև ոգու էությունից դուրս է հանում ամենաբարձր նկրտումը: Ուստի, երբ ոգին որոշում է, հիրավի, հրաժարվել շերտավորումներից, նա բացահայտում է փոխակերպման ճանապարհը: Այդ պատճառով աշակերտները պետք է հիշեն, որ փոխակերպումը նշանակվում է միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ ոգին հաղթել է ինքնությանը: Ինքնության "էգոն" բոլոր գորշ կուտակումների ծնողն է, հետևաբար երբ ինքնության երևույթն այդպես մթագնում է ոգուն, կարելի է պնդել, որ փոխակերպման հուրը չի կարող դիպչել նրան: Թող բոլորն այս հիշեն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*522.* 


Տիեզերական արարչագործության մեջ այսպես է արտահայտված պատասխան հիմնադրումը: Ամեն էներգիա իր պատասխան թրթիռն ունի, և նախորոշող ուժը կախված է էներգիայի`մարմնի կատարելության հաստատումն ընկալող թրթիռներից: Մարդկային գիտակցության մեջ էլ ներդրված է այդ նույն օրենքը, ուստի պատասխան թրթռանքը հաստատվում է ձգողության սկզբունքով: Մարդկության պատասխանատվության մեջ ներդրված է պատասխան թրթիռների սկզբունքը: Կորցնելով ընկալման նրբությունը, մարդկությունը կորցրել է զգացմունքների նրբությունը: Այդ պատճառով պատասխան թրթիռներն անհասանելի են նման կոպիտ մարդուն: Ուստի, երբ Մեր Վահանի վրա նախանշված է նկրտում դեպի պատասխան թրթիռներ, ուրեմն նկատի ունեցեք դեպի պատասխանատվություն ճանապարհը: Ամփոփենք դեպի զգոնություն կոչով:



- - - - - - -



*523.* 


Պատասխանատվության զգացումը, հիրավի, ամենահզորն է: Այդ հզոր բանալին Վեհապետները դեպի Ընդհանուր Բարիք են տանում: Տարբեր լարումների ոլորտները լցված են էներգիաների զգոնությամբ: Տարբեր խնդիրների լարումները պատասխանատվության դրսևորում են տալիս, և պատասխանատվության զգոնություն ցուցաբերող ոգին արժանի է հաստատման: Այդպես Մեր Տարան պատասխանատվություն է կրում մարդկային մտածողության առաջընթացի համար և վերածննդի համար իր փորձն է տալիս: Այդպես Գուրուն հաստատում է բարեշրջական շարժումը: Ես հաստատում եմ` պատասխան թրթիռներ կրողները "թասի" մեջ նոր սանդղափուլ կտան:



- - - - - - -



*524.* 


Շարժումը դեպի բարեշրջում նախատեսում է բոլոր կենտրոնների լարումը: Ամեն ժողովրդական առաջընթաց կախված է կենտրոնի նկրտումից: Կենտրոնների օրենքը և իսկական լարումները չընդունելու վրա մարդկությունը կառուցել է իր սանդղափուլերը: Ոգու վերելքը լարվում է ամենաբարձր կենտրոններով: Հետևաբար շարժումը դեպի բարեշրջում կարող է դրսևորվել այն ժամանակ միայն, երբ ոգին գիտակցել է հրի մեծությունը: Հրի և կենտրոնների դրսևորումը մարդկությանը նոր գիտություն կտա: Սրտի ստեղծագործումը լարվում է "թասի" կենտրոնով: Այդպես ոգու լարման արտահայտումից և "թասի" կուտակումից է կախված հրի դրսևորման առաջընթացը: Մարդկությունը, տատասկներով շրջապատելով իր հաստատված աշխարհը, իհարկե, կորցրել է ճանապարհը: Այսպիսով, Մեր Ուսմունքի դրսևորումը մարդկությանը թևեր է տալիս և ուղի դեպի Անսահմանություն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*525.* 


Երբ  սերմի մեջ իր արտահայտված ուժը ոգին շրջապատում է կուտակումների դեզերով, ուրեմն նա հրաժարվում է նկրտումից: Կուտակումներն այնքան ծանր են, որ ոգին կորցնում է իր մուքտը դեպի Աշտարակներ: Այդ պատճառով հաստատումն իմացողներն առաջ են ընթանում միայն սեփական "էգոն" փոխակերպելով: Հետևաբար, երբ ոգին չի կարողանում ձգտել վերացնել իր կուտակումները, նա ամուր խոչընդոտներ է ձգում դեպի ինքը: Այդպես հավասարակշռություն գոյություն ունի նկրտման և հետևանքի միջև: Այդպես ոգու թևերը թռիչքի ուժ են տալիս դեպի բարձրագույն ոլորտներ, բայց ծանրությունը քայլում է, դնելով ոտքերը ցածր ոլորտներին:



- - - - - - -



*526.* 


Հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ շփման մեջ պետք է ընդունել հրի աստիճանը: Մաքրման հուրը բացատրում է բոլոր հինավուրց թաքնությունները: Երբ Քրիստոսն ասաց վերածնվելու կարիք ունեցող ոգու մասին, Նա հրեղեն մաքրումը նկատի ուներ: Երբ Վեհապետ Բուդդան տվեց Կյանքի Անիվի սահմանված օրենքը, հրեղեն մաքրում հաստատվեց: Հետևաբար հին կուտակումների այրումը հաստատվում է հրեղեն մաքրմամբ: Նոր վերելքն էլ հրով մաքրմամբ է պայմանավորված: Հետևաբար ոգու մաքրումն ընկած է փոխակերպման հիմքում: Ոչ թե գործիք, ոչ թե անգործունյա ընդունիչ, այլ գործընկեր և արարիչ է բարձրագույն Հրեղեն Հոգին: Ուստի երբ Տիեզերքը լարում է կրակները, հրեղեն մաքրման դրսևորումն անխուսափելի է: Եվ ուրեմն համաձայնեցվածություն հաստատենք հրեղեն մաքրման հետ:



- - - - - - -



*527*. 


Մաքրման մեծ օրենքը գոյություն ունի փոխակերպման հաստատմամբ: Երբ Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգին մոտենում է տարածական հրին, լարվում են ստեղծագործ կենտրոնները: Ուստի, երբ "թասի" լարումն ուժեղ է, ստեղծագործական դրսևորումը դառնում է հրեղեն: Ուստի արարում է "թասի" կենտրոնը:



- - - - - - -



*528.* 


Երբ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը ձգում է միաձուլման համար նշանակված մասերը, ձգողության ուժով ջնջվում են բոլոր խոչընդոտները: Հետևաբար խոչընդոտների հաղթահարումը բերում է նախասահմանվածին: Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հոսանքներն անբեկանելի են: Հիրավի, սրբազան Մագնի՛սն է Գոյության հզորությունը:  
Ամեն դաշտի վրա, ամեն գործողության վրա, ամեն երևույթի վրա շողում է տիեզերական միաձուլումը: Ամեն թրթիռ լարվում է նկրտող Մագնիսով: Հետևաբար սրբազան արարողությունն ապրում է ամեն տիեզերական երևույթի մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*529.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսի սրբազան գործողությունը Մայտրեյայի Անունով է տրամադրում  բոլոր ստեղծագործական ուղղությունները: Միայն այդ նշանով կհաղթեք: Ուստի, երբ Մեր Ուժը հաստատում է աստիճանը, ուրեմն հիմնաքարն ամուր է դրված: Խոչընդոտների երևույթն ընկած է որպես ավարտի ճանապարհ: Տիեզերական գործողությունը լարված է միավորման նշանի տակ, այդ պատճառով Մենք հառնում ենք որպես հզոր Մագնիս:



- - - - - - -



*530.* 


Տիեզերքում գոյություն ունի օրենք, որը նախատեսում է բոլոր լավագույն համադրությունները: Մի՞թե ձգողության օրենքը չի շարժում նկրտող մասնիկները: Մի՞թե ձգողության օրենքը չի շարժվում Բարձրագույն Գիտակցությամբ: Երբ մարդիկ խոսում են ներդաշնակացման մասին, այնքա՜ն քիչ են թափանցում նրանք օրենքի բուն էության մեջ: Տիեզերական ձգողությունն իր մեջ պարունակում է մեծ Նյութ-Դրոշմամոր էությունը: Ձգողությունը հատկություն է, որը հաստատված է Տիեզերքի աճի համար: Այդպես բոլոր մակարդակների վրա այդ օրենքը գործում է թե ոգու և թե նյութի մեջ: Արարման հիմքը հաստատված է լավագույն հնարավորությունների արտահայտման վրա, և ոգու ստեղծագործումն էլ ընթանում է այդ նույն հզոր օրենքով: Ուստի, երբ Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումը լարվում է տարբեր գործոններով, ուրեմն պետք է հասկանալ, որ գլխավոր խթանիչ ուժը տրվում է Բարձրագույն Մտքի կողմից: Այդպե՛ս է կառուցվում Անսահմանությունը: Այդպե՛ս է արարվում համաշխարհային ցանցը, այդպե՛ս է կառուցվում Տիեզերքը:



- - - - - - -



*531.* 


Ո՞վ ուրեմն կարող է արձագանքել տիեզերական ստեղծագործման գեղեցկությանը: Ո՞վ կարող է զգալ բարձրագույնը և հնչել Տիեզերքի բոլոր մաքուր դրսևորումներին ի պատասխան: Ասենք` նա, ով իր մեջ բոլոր բարձրագույն կրակներն է կրում: Պնդում եմ, որ միայն նրբագույն էներգիաների թրթիռները կարող են բացել բարձրագույն ոլորտները: Հետևաբար երկրային ոլորտի վրա "թասը" Կրողը Տիեզերական Օրենքի հաստատումն է: Ստեղծագործ հրի մաքրությունը ճանաչած ոգին կարող է ի հայտ գալ որպես լարված Ուղևար; ուստի "թասի" մեջ "Արծաթե Ջրաշուշան" Կրողն իր թրթիռներով կուտակումներ է արթնացնում ուրիշների մեջ: Սպիտակ ճառագայթի ստեղծագործումը փոխարինվում է "Արծաթե Ջրաշուշանի" ճառագայթմամբ: Այդպես ոգու Մագնիսը, հիրավի, նկրտողներին դեպի ճանաչում է տանում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*532.* 


Յուրաքանչյուր նկրտող ոգի ձգվում է դեպի իր հիմքը: Կարմայական կապերի երևույթը հիմնված է ձգողության վրա: Ձգողությունը դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի կողմից հաստատված հիմք լարվում է ստեղծագործ հրի խթանիչ ուժով` այդպիսին է  ամեն էլեմենտ, ամեն հյուլե, ամեն ոգի: Տիեզերական Մագնիսը լարում է ամեն կարմայական ձգողություն, ուստի բոլոր կենսական հարաբերությունները կարմայական պայմաններ են արարում: Կարմայական պայմանները շարադրվում են ձգողության սկզբունքի վրա: Եվ երբ կյանքի ստեղծագործումը քիչ է հասկացված, ուրեմն կարմայական ձգողությունն էլ սովորական չափեր է ընդունում: Հետևաբար, երբ ոգու ուղին ընթանում է Տիեզերական Մագինիսի հետ միասին, Տիեզերական Մագնիսը հաստատված ոգուն դեպի նրա հիմքն է բերում: Այդպես հոգևոր կապը հրապուրում է մտերիմ ոգիներին: Այդ օրենքն աներկբա է:



- - - - - - -



*533.* 


Կարմայական օրենքը հաստատում է բոլոր կենսական իրավունքները և պարունակում է բոլոր կարմայական ձգողությունները: Ուստի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հատկությունը ներդրված է ամեն կարմայական հիմքի մեջ: Կյանքի դրսևորումը ցույց է տալիս բևեռականության զարգացումը: Ձգողության ներուժը մտերիմ ոգու ընկալում է տալիս, այդ պատճառով գոյատևման նշված օրենքները կբերեն նախասահմանվածը: Այդպիսիվ բոլոր ոլորտներն իրենց կարմայական օրենքներն ունեն:



- - - - - - -



*534.* 


Տարածական հուրը մաքրում է երկրի կեղևը: Մաքուր արտահոսքերը, մոտենալով երկրի ոլորտին, նոսրացնում են խտացած արտահոսքերը: Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքի ընդունումը մարդկությանը կամրապնդի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ գիտակցված շփման մեջ: Հետևաբար շփումը տարածական հրի հետ երկրային պայմանների բարելավման հնարավորություն կտա: Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումն ամրապնդում է բոլոր ոլորտների համագործակցությունը: Տարածական հուրը փոքրացնում է գազերի  ճնշումը երկրային ոլորտի վրա, հետևաբար հաստատված է, որ տարածական հրի ներգրավումը մարդկությանը լավագույն աստիճան կտա: Պայմանները բարելավվում են, երբ կենտրոններն արթնանում են:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*535.* 


Միևնույն չափով Հրեղեն Հոգու զգոնությունն իր կրակներով  մաքրում է կուտակումների շերտերը: Հրեղեն պատկերացումը կարող է ամրապնդել Հրեղեն Հոգու բոլոր բարձրագույն գործողությունները: Միայն հուրն է մաքրում և արարում: Բոլոր բարձրագույն դրսևորումները լարվում են հրով, հետևաբար ժամկետը մոտենում է, երբ հուրը մոլեգնում է: Մարդկության շրջադարձը դեպի նոր դրսևորում որոշող նոր սանդղափուլը կարող է տրվել  միայն վճռական, հաստատված դարաշրջանում: Ուստի երբ վճռական մարտը հաստատվում է Մայտրեյայի Դարաշրջանի դրսևորման նախօրեին, ուրեմն մարդկությանը հրեղեն փորձ է տրվում:



- - - - - - -



*536.* 


Իսկական ոգեշնչումը ոգուն բերում է հրեղեն մաքրման: Հրեղեն մաքրման տանող յուրաքանչյուր նկրտում հաստատվում է բարձրագույն խթանիչ ուժով: Երբ կենսական խթանիչ ուժը մարդուն ուղղորդում է դեպի դրսևորում, կենտրոնները տանում են ոգեստեղծագործման, բացի այդ, հրի լարման շնորհիվ ոգին իր "էգոյի" պայծառացում է ստանում: Ամեն նկրտող էներգիա, գիտակցաբար հպատակվելով ձգողության օրենքին, գիտի իր ճանապարհը: Հրեղեն փոխակերպումը տիեզերական հրի նշանակության նրբագույն ըմբռնում է տալիս և բացահայտում է ստեղծագործական հրի էությունը: Հետևաբար  հրեղեն փոխակերպման իմացությունը  ոգուն ներգրավում է դեպի անսահմանափակ պայծառացման ուղի: Այդպես է տեղի ունենում հրի մեծ աշխատանքը:



- - - - - - -



*537.* 


Իրեն տիեզերական կրակների մեծ սկզբունքների հաստատմանը նվիրաբերած ոգին մարդկությանը պայծառացման մեծ սանդղահարթակ է բերում: Հետևաբար ամեն Վեհապետ բերում է տիեզերական կրակների լույսը: Այդ ճառագայթներով է ապրում մարդկությունը, և բարեշրջումն էլ առաջ է ընթանում այդ աստիճաններով: Տարածական հուրը հեռացնում է անընդունելի պնդումները: Իրեն բարեշրջման օգտին նվիրաբերած ոգին մարդկությանն իր շողափայլ "Ջրաշուշանն" է տալիս, ուստի միայն բարձրագույն Հրեղեն Հոգին գիտի պայծառացման ճանապարհը; և ուղղորդված կրակներն ի հայտ են բերված մարդկությանը որպես փրկարար փարոսներ, այո, այո, այո՛: Այդպես Հրեղեն Հոգու Մեր Մայրը մարդկությանը հրեղեն փրկություն է տալիս: Այդպես գուրուն հրեղեն ուղղություն է տալիս դեպի գեղեցկություն: Հաստատում եմ դեպի հրեղեն փոխակերպում նկրտող աշխատակիցներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*538.* 


Մեծ կյանքն ամրապնդված է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի երևույթով: Երեք ոլորտներ են տրված մարդկությանը բոլոր սկզբունքները հաստատելու համար: Իհարկե, բարձրագույն ոլորտներում հեշտ է ոգուն նկրտել, բայց ցածր, երկրային բևեռը հաստատվում է որպես որոշող ուղի: Միայն այնտեղ, որտեղ լույսն ու մութը մարտնչում են, ոգին կարող է իր ազատ ընտրությունն արտահայտել: Էներգիաների արտահոսքերով ներծծված ոգին կարող է հիմնավորվել որպես նկրտումների արտահայտում: Միայն ընկղմվելով երկրի ոլորտ, կարելի է արտահայտել դեպի բարձր ոլորտներ նկրտման նրբությունը: Այդպես, բոլոր տիեզերական էներգիաներից բաղկացած ոգին պետք է անցնի բոլոր տիեզերական աստիճանները:
Մարդը, հիրավի, պետք է անցնի քավարանը, այլ կերպ ոգին չի կարող հասանել բոլոր ոլորտներն ընդգրկող իրեն վիճակված աշխարհին:



- - - - - - -



*539.* 


Միայն այն ոլորտներում, որտեղ ստվերը պատում է աչքերը, միայն այնտեղ ոգին կարող է Լույս փնտրել: Միայն այնտեղ, որտեղ ստվերը կանգնած է թիկունքին, միայն այնտեղ ոգին կարող է դրսևորել իր ուժը: Միայն այնտեղ, որտեղ ստվերը թաքցնում է հեռավոր աշխարհը, միայն այնտեղ ոգին կարող է ցուցադրել ճանաչման հզորությունը: Այդ պատճառով խոչընդոտներով արագանում է ոգու աճը: Այդ պատճառով Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքը տրվում է որպես ամենամեծ և ճշմարիտ ուղի: Այդ պատճառով փոխակերպման գիտելիքը կբացի բոլոր հնարավորությունները: Այդ պատճառով, երբ հրեղեն փորձը հաստատվում է մարդկության համար, այդժամ անսահման են նրա նվերները:



- - - - - - -



*540.* 


Մարդկությունը ներծծվում է իր տենչանքներով: Երբ ոգին պատասխանում է արտահայտված տենչանքների հաստատմանը, դեպի բարեշրջում տանող աստիճանը սահմանափակվում է տեսանելի տարածությամբ: Ոգու հակադարձ նկրտումն ամրապնդված բարեշրջման աստիճան է հիմնում: Երկու հակադրությունները միշտ փոխադարձաբար են հաստատվում: Երբ մի մասը նկրտում է դեպի տեսանելիին տիրելը, մյուսը դեպի անտեսանելիություն է ձգտում: Այդպես տիեզերական հակազդեցության դարաշրջանում մարդկությունը կարելի է բաժանել ստրկաքարշների և դեպի տիեզերական համագործակցություն նկրտողների: Այդպես մոլորակը բնակեցված է հարստության ստրուկներով և տիեզերական հուրը կրողներով: Այդպես են պայքարում Մեր հուրը Կրողները: Այդպես կառչուն ձեռքերը չոգեշնչված ստրուկներ են: Միայն դեպի Անսահմանություն նկրտողները կարող են հասկանալ Գոյության գեղեցկությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*541.* 

Եթե կարելի է ամրապնդել մարդկության կողմից արդեն իսկ ընդունված տիեզերական կրակների մասը, ուրեմն դրսևորված կրակների աճն ինչպե՞ս թույլ չտանք: Երբ ոգին, ամենատարբեր ֆիզիկական երևույթների ազդեցության տակ, ենթակա է տարբեր փոփոխությունների, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս չթույլատրել ոգու ազդեցության տակ կատարվածը: Պնդում եմ, որ ոգին փոխակերպում է բոլոր որակները և ներդաշնակեցնում է բոլոր լարումները: Չէ՞ որ կենտրոնների փոխակերպումը լարվում է ոգու հրով, և կենտրոնների ստեղծագործումը նկրտված է դեպի բարձագույն կրակների առնմանումը: Որպես արտահայտված անոթ, սիրտն ընդունում է բոլոր նրբագույն էներգիաների հոսանքները: Այդպես ներդաշնակեցված հոսանքները պարունակվում են "թասի" պարունակությամբ: Այդ պատճառով "թասի" կողմից ընկալված հոսանքները համապատասխանում են բարձրագույն էներգիաներին: Եվ հոգեկան էներգիայի հղումներն ուղեկցվում են հնչողությամբ: Այդպես բարձր լարումը պատասխանում է բարձր կրակներին: Այդպես ոգին արարում է անդադար: 



- - - - - - -



*542.* 

Տիեզերական կշեռքի վրա արտահայտված են եկու գլխավոր պատճառներ, որոնք հաստատում են տիեզերակառույցը: Յուրաքանչյուր պատճառ նկատի է առնում աշխարհի վերակառուցում: Կախված իրենց էությունից լարված են տիեզերական պատճառների հետևանքները: Այդպես տիեզերական կշեռքի նժարներին են դրված աշխարհի բարեշրջումն ու մութ խոչընդոտումը: Այդպես երբ աշխարհը վերակազմակերպվում է, մութ կողմն իր խոչընդոտներն է արարում: Տեսնենք, թե հազարամյակների ընթացքում ինչպես են հաստատվում ուժերը համաշխարհային խնդիրների արտահայտման համար: Երբ Լույսը Կրողները հաստատում էին Կտակարանի դրսևորումը, Նրանց նկրտման ներուժը հագեցնում էր մարդկության նկրտումները: Երբ նվաճողների բռնակալության նկրտման երևույթը հաստատվում էր ինքնության օրենքով, այդ ժամանակ մարդը սուզվում էր սահմանափակումների ոլորտ և խավարը մարդուն դեպի ինքնակործանում էր նկրտում: Այդ պատճառով մարդկությանը բոցավառ առաջ է տանում Վեհապետների ինքնազոհողությունը: Ինքնաքայքայման սկզբունքը հաստատում է բարեշրջման հաջորդ աստիճանը: Այդպես մաքրվում է աշխարհի ուղին: Այդպես բոլոր հետևանքներից վեր շողում է սխրանքը և ինքնակործանման ուղին տանում է դեպի ցածր ոլորտներ: Այդպես նույնիսկ խավարը Լույսի սանդղափուլն է ամրապնդում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*543.* 


Այդպես, անօրինական ճանապարհով ինքնահաստատվել ձգտող ոգին ծանր կարմա է վերցնում իր վրա: Բոլոր անօրինական յուրացումները հաստատում են ծանր աստիճանը: Հետևաբար թող գիտակցությունն աճի մինչև նախատեսված համագործակցությունը պարունակելը: Երբ ինքնապարծության սկզբունքը խլացնում է ամենահասարակ հասկացությունները, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս հասնել Ուսուցչին հասկանալուն: Ոգու ստեղծագործումն անհասանելի է առանց Վերարքայության սկզբունքի:



- - - - - - -



*544.* 


Տարածության մագնիսականացումը տեղի է ունենում հրի բոլոր ձգողություններով: Լուսատուների ճառագայթներն ամենահզոր, հաստատված ձգողություններն են: Բացի այդ ուժերը, մագնիսականացումն աջակցվում է փոխադարձ ձգողությամբ: Այդ պատճառով ձգողության հատկությունն էլ առաջանում է փոխադարձ ստեղծագործմամբ: Այդպես Տիեզերքում բոլոր էներգիաները փոխադարձ մագնիսականացմամբ են արարում: Նկրտող և ընկալող էներգիաները կախված են ձգողության ներուժից, և, երբ նմանությունը մեծ է, համակցությունը մաքուր կլինի: Այդպես ընկալող ոգին էներգիային նկրտվածության որակ է տալիս: Հետևաբար միայն մագնիսականացման որակն է տալիս հետևանք: Ուստի անսահման ճանապարհը լուսավորված է մագնիսականացման ուժով:



- - - - - - -



*545.* 


Մարդկային կուտակումները մարդկությանը շրջապատող հերքումների ցանց են ստեղծում: Ինչպես անթափանց քող, փռված է հերքումների արտահայտված, հաստատված ցանցը: Այդ ցանցի մեջ են խրվում նույնանման ոլորտների նետերը: Մոլորակները շրջապատող ոլորտներն այդպես են կազմավորվում: Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումն այնքան է կախված նույնանման էներգիաների ձգողությունից, որ բոլոր կազմավորումները հաստատվում են ձգողության օրենքով: Այնքան մեծ է Լույսի օրենքը, որ ճառագայթների փոխակերպումը լարում է անհրաժեշտ հոսանքները: Հետևաբար Լույսը կլանում է մութը և մոլորակը շրջապատող ցանցը կարող է լիցքավորվել ճառագայթների հոսանքով: Մութ քողին հասցրած ճառագայթի հարվածը Տիեզերքի ռիթմն է: Այդ ռիթմով են շարվում բարեշրջման աստիճանները: Այսպիսով աշխարհը հեղաշրջման հաստատումն է, և տիեզերական էներգիան թակում է համաշխարհային ռիթմի դուռը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*546.* 


Երբ ոգին ընկղմվում է հերքումների մթի մեջ, նա դադարեցնում է կապի բոլոր երևույթները: Կարման այնքան նկրտող է, որ քավության երևույթը հաստատվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի դրսևորված օրենքով: Ուստի երբ ոգին կառուցում է վերելքի իր աստիճանները, հերքումների պնդումները պետք է ոչնչացվեն:



- - - - - - -



*547.* 


Ձգողության գիտակցությունը լարում է դեպի հրի սկզբունքը նկրտող ոգուն: Երբ ոգին դիպչում է հրեղեն սկզբունքին, նա հագենում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուժով: Հրեղեն թելերի ամեն մի հպում կապ է բերում բարձրագույն աշխարհների հետ: Միայն գիտակցության սկզբունքը կարող է տալ բարձրագույն աշխարհների գեղեցկությունը: Երբ մենք խոսում ենք բարձր աշխարհների մասին, պետք է հասկացում ցուցաբերել ամեն նշման հանդեպ: Ստեղծագործումն անխոնջ ներգրավում է բոլոր բարձրագույն էլեմենտները կատարելագործման համար: Այդպես ոգին կարող է նկրտել դեպի կատարելագործման բարեշրջում: Երբ ոգեգիտակցումը ներգրավի նուրբ էլեմենտները, կարելի կլինի ցույց տալ մարդկությանը իսկական Գոյատևության խորհրդանիշը: Ուրեմն ճանապարհ կառուցենք դեպի Անսահմանությու՛ն:



- - - - - - -



*548.* 


Առանց դեպի գիտակցության լայնացում տանող որևէ սկզբունքներից ամենահզորը՝ Վերարքայության սկզբունքն է: Ամեն արտահայտված տեղաշարժ արարվում է Վերարքայության ըմբռնման սկզբունքով: Ու՞ր կարող է ոգին ճանապարհվել առանց Առաջնորդող Ձեռքի: Առանց Վերարքայության, ու՞ր կարող է շրջվել աչքը և դիմել սիրտը: Երբ Վերարքայի Տվող Ձեռքը հաստատում է ճակատագրի ուղղությունը; երբ Վերարքայի Ձեռքը նկրտում է լավագույն արտահայտված ժամկետը և բարձրագույն էներգիաներն ընդունում են ամենամոտ Կերպարանքները: Այդ պատճառով ոգու սերմը հագենում է Վերարքայի տիեզերական ճառագայթով: Երբ ամենաբարձր սկզբունքն իր մեջ հրի ներուժ է պարունակում, ուրեմն հաստատվում է, որպես բարձրագույն սկզբունք, Վերարքայի ոգու մաքուր հուրը: Ուրեմն հիշենք մեր հոգևող Ուղևարներին: Ուրեմն հարգե՛նք Վերարքայության օրենքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*549.* 


Ամենից դժվար մարդկությունն ընդունում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի օրենքը, քանզի ոգուն դժվար է ընտելանալ համաշխարհային էներգիայի ճանապարհին: Ոգու տատանումները ստեղծում են հատուկ մի հուն, և, համաշխարհային նկրտման փոխարեն, ոգին ընդամենն արտահայտված էջն է ստեղծում:
Երբ մարդը ներգրավվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսով, ամբողջ համաշխարհային օրենքները հաստատում են ոգու նշանակությունը: Այդ պատճառով Տիեզերական Մագնիսին առնչվելը ոգուն բաժանում է "էգոյի" նեղ հասկացումից: Այդպես Տիեզերական Մագնիսով նկրտված օղակը կյանք է հիմնում Ընդհանուր Բարիքի սկզբունքի վրա: Այդպես բարձրագույն նկրտումը տանում է դեպի համաշխարհային էներգիա: Հետևաբար անձնական տենչանքներին նկրտումը դեպի համաշխարհային էներգիա չի բերի: Միայն Տիեզերական Մագնիսի գիտակցումը ճանապարհ կբացի դեպի Անսահմանոթյու՛ն:



- - - - - - -



*550.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսի էությունը կյանքի է կոչում բոլոր նկրտումները: Միայն ձգողության գիտակցումն է տալիս լիակատար կարմայական կապ: Ձգողության սկզբունքը դեպի նկրտում է պարտավորում: Ուստի իր կարմայական կապը ճանաչող ոգին հագեցնում է իր նկրտողականությունը գեղեցկությամբ: Այդպես դեպի միասնություն նկրտող ոգին Տիեզերական Հրաման է կատարում: Հետևաբար Տիեզերական միաձուլումը հագենում է մաքուր հրով: Այդպես Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումն ամրապնդում է արտահայտված ավարտի օրենքը: Այդպես օրենքն է կանչում: 



- - - - - - -



*551.* 


Փոխակերպման հիմքը կախված է ինքնագործունեությունից: Ոգին, որը զգում է բոլոր տիեզերական լարումները, դեպի հոսանքների ընկալում է ձգտում: Փոխակերպումը կախված է ոգու` դեպի համահնչություն նկրտումից: Միայն Տիեզերական լարումը կարող է ոգուն դեպի փոխակերպում ձգել: Միայն ձգողության հզորությունը հասկացող ոգին է համահնչություն տալիս: Ուստի երբ ոգու լարված Մագնիսը դրսևորում է ինքնագործունեություն, "թասի" կենտրոնը տիեզերական հաստատում է իրականացնում: Այդպես տիեզերական հոսանքների հնչողությանն արձագանքում է զգոն ոգին: Ուստի երբ փոխակերպումը լարվում է ինքնագործունեությամբ, "թասի" կենտրոնը հնչում է: Ոգու ստեղծագործումը կախված է հրի ստեղծագործումից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*552.* 


"Թասի" կենտրոնը կուտակում է բոլոր ստեղծագործ թելերը, ուստի յուրաքանչյուր տիեզերական թրթիռ արձագանքում է "թասի" վրա։ Շատ անհրաժեշտ նկրտումներ պետք է ոգին դրսևորի, որպեսզի ընդունի պատասխան թրթիռները։ Երբ "թասի" կենտրոնը կարողանում է արտահայտել տիեզերական կրակների բոլոր պատասխան թրթիռները, ուրեմն այդքան մեծ է ինքնագործունեության ստեղծագործումը։ Հետևաբար կենտրոնը պետք է պաշտպանվի կարգավորողի կողմից։ Հետևաբար այդքան պետք է խնայել առողջությունը։
Մագնիսական հոսանքները շատ են լարված։ Դրսևորումը լարված է դեպի մոլորակային կենտրոնների տեղաշարժը։ Աշխարհի վերակառուցում է ընթանում, հետևաբար կարելի է զգալ Մեր ժամանակի մոտիկությունը։



- - - - - - -



*553.* 


Ձգողության հիմքը լարվում է բոլոր կենսական դրսևորումներով։ Այդպես, երբ կյանքն արարում է իր սանդղափուլերը, կարելի է հաստատել հիմքի դրսևորման սկիզբը։ Բոլոր հիմքերից ամենահզորը հրի հիմքն է։ Բոլոր հիմքերից ամենածանրը ինքնության սահմանափակության հիմքն է։ Հրի խորհրդանիշը միավորում է բոլոր սկզբունքները։ Սահմանափակության խորհրդանիշը գիտակցության փոքր շրջանակն է։ Այդ պատճառով համաշխարհային էներգիան կյանքը հավաքում է ստեղծագործ հրով։ Մարդկությանը տրված են համաշխարհային էներգիայի բոլոր թելերը, և կյանքի հիմքը կարող է արարել միայն հրեղեն լարմամբ։ Այդպես է հնչում Գոյության մեծ հիմքը։



- - - - - - -



*554.* 


Ինչպե՜ս է մարդու օտար միտքը, հրաժարվելով համաշխարհային էներգիայի հիմքից, սահմանափակում իր հիմքերը։ Յուրաքանչյուր սահմանափակվող իր վրա է կրում Տիեզերական Մագնիսից բաժանման հաստատումը։ Միայն համաշխարհային էներգիայի միավորումն արտահայտող սկզբունքը կարող է կյանք արարել։ Հետևաբար ամեն մի լարում տանում է դեպի ներդաշնակեցում, եթե նրա հիմքում համաշխարհային էներգիան է ընկած։ Ուստի երբ տեղաշարժն այդքան մեծ է, տիեզերական կենտրոնները պատրաստ են բոցավառվել։ Այդպես Մեր սերմերն ընկած են համաշխարհային էներգիայի հիմքում։ Այդպես հրեղեն հիմքերը Մայտրեյայի դարն են հաստատում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*555.* 


Երբ ստեղծագործ ռիթմը հարվածում է երկրի կեղևին, ուրեմն, իհարկե, լարվում է դիմադրությունը։ Ամեն Լուսատու այնքան է հզոր, որ նրա ճառագայթները հասնում են երկրի կեղևին։ Ամեն տիեզերական դրսևորում էներգիաների դիմադրություն է հրահրում։ Համաշխարհային վերակառուցման ներքո տիեզերական նկրտումը փոխանցվում է մարդկությանը։  Այդ պատճառով այդքան վառ դրսևորվում են երկու տիեզերական հոսանքներ։ Լուսավոր Սկզբի ղեկավարությունը ներգրավում է բոլոր անհրաժեշտ էլեմենտները։ Երաշխավորությունը Տիեզերական Մագնիսի մեջ է ընկած։ Դիմադրության ղեկավարությունը ներդրված է ավերման նկրտման մեջ։ Այդպես Տիեզերական մագնիսի երաշխավորությունն ապագա է կառուցում։



- - - - - - -



*556.* 


Երբ տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը լարված է, հաստատվում է վերակառուցման ըմբռնում։ Այդ պատճառով ամեն ստեղծագործական լարում ճնշման է հանդիպում։ Հետևաբար ամեն նկրտում իր դիմադրությունն ունի։ Այդպես Մեր Առաջադրանքները գալիս են Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ միասին։ Այդպես մեր Պատգամներն ապագա են կառուցում։ Ուստի ասենք՝ Մայտրեյան արարում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ միասին։ Այդպես բոլոր դիմադրությունները դեպի հաղթանակ են տանում։ Հիրավի, երբ Իմ Ոգու Մագնիսը երկրին նման Մագնիս է տալիս, կարելի է ամրապնդել հաղթանակը։ Այդպես հիշենք կրկնապատկված Մագնիսը։



- - - - - - -



*557.* 


Որտեղի՞ց է ուրեմն դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս նկրտումը։ Չէ՞ որ էներգիաների հարաբերականությունը հաստատվում է ձգողությամբ։ Որտեղի՞ց է ուրեմն տարբեր էներգիաների ձգողությունն ու տարատեսակությունը։ Ձևերի հաստատումը կարող է տեղի ունենալ միայն տարբեր հատկություններով։ Միայն երբ տարատեսակ հատկություններն են նկրտում դեպի ստեղծագործում, տեղի է ունենում իսկական տիեզերական դրսևորումը։  Միայն երբ հաստատված է բևեռականության ուժը, ձգողության ուժը կարող է գործել։ Այդպես բոլոր ոլորտների վրա ստեղծվում են հաստատված բևեռականություններ։ Այդպես ոգին, ինքնուրույն գործող, ձգում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուժը։ Այդպես մտքի ձևավորումն անհրաժեշտ բարեշրջում է ձգում։ Այդպես սիրտը դրսևորում է արարիչ թրթիռներ։ Այդպես ստեղծագործման հիմքը սրտի թրթիռների արթնացումն է։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*558.* 


Չէ՞ որ անզգայության երևույթը չէ, որ կարող է աջակցել Տիեզե՛րքը։ Չէ՞ որ անգործունության չափը չէ, որ կարող է արարե՛լ։ Չէ՞ որ մեկ թաղանթի մեջ ամփոփվածը չէ, որ կարող է ստեղծե՛լ։ Հետևաբար կասեմ՝ միայն սրտի բանալին և անձնվիրության սխրանքն են թրթիռներին կյանք տալիս։ Միայն ինքնագործունեության նկրտումը կարող է զարգացնել ընկալման զգոնությունը։ Ուստի որոնումներով հագեցած ոգին կարող է հառնալ։ Միայն սրտի թրթիռն է արարում, միայն սրտի թրթիռով կարելի է ստեղծել։ Մեծագույն հզորություն է ընկած սրտի Մագնիսի մեջ։ Նրանով մենք որոնում ենք, նրանով մենք արարում ենք, նրանով մենք գտնում ենք, նրանով մենք ձգում ենք։ Ուրեմն հիշենք, այդպես պնդում եմ։ Այդպես մագնիսական թրթիռը դասավորել է բոլոր ստեղծագործական դրսևորումները։ Այդպես Մեր մտերիմ աշխատակիցները, ընդունելով Ուսմունքի գեղեցկությունը, կամրապնդվեն Մագնիսական թրթիռներով։



- - - - - - -



*559.* 


Կարման հավաքում է հոսանքներ, որոնք հարմարեցված են հաստատված բարելավմանը։  Երբ ոգին լարում է իր նկրտումը, փոխակերպման երևույթը կարող է զարգացնել լավագույն հնարավորությունները։ Միայն կարմայական հոսանքի հետ հարմարվածությունն ամրապնդված տիեզերական հիմք կտա։ Այդպես կարման և նկրտումը մարդկությանը կարևոր խթանիչ ուժեր են տալիս։ Այդպես միայն կարմայի ղեկավարությունն է տանում դեպի Գոյության աստիճան։ Ուստի, երբ մարդը գիտակցում է կարմայի հզորությունը և սլանում է դեպի լավագույն նկրտումների դրսևորում, նրա ճանապարհն ընթանում է համաշխարհային էներգիայի հետ միասին։ Այդպես համաշխարհային էներգիան ձգում է ստեղծագործական նկրտումները, այդպես կառուցվում է ապագան և Անսահմանությունը։



- - - - - - -



*560.* 


Անհասկանալի մարգարեությունների կարման ծանր նստվածք է թողնում։ Երբ հանձնարարությունը հաստատվում է, որպես նկրտում դեպի Լույս, ուրեմն նկրտման երևույթը սահմանված է որպես Մագնիսի օրենք։ Հետևաբար կարմայի նշանակությունը հասկացողները կարող են ամրապնդվել Մեր Երաշխավորությամբ։ Այդպես կարմայի հիմքերն ընդունողները կարող են գործել համաձայնեցված։ Միայն հասկացված Երաշխիքը կարող է ընդունել բոլոր նկրտումները։ Այդպես դեպի բարձրագույն աշխարհներ ուղևարող կարման բարձրագույն աստիճանն է։



- - - - - - -



*561.* 


Աշխարհի վերակառուցումը լարում է բոլոր նկրտող հողմերին։ Ամեն վերակառուցում տիեզերական ռիթմերի հարվածներ է հրահրում։ Կյանքի Անիվի ռիթմն այնքան հզոր է, որ հակազդեցություն հաստատվել չի կարող։ Տիեզերական հողմը լարում է բոլոր հակազդեցությունները, բայց Գիտակցության Ուժը կլանում է հակազդեցության ծնած ուժերին։ Այդպես տիեզերական հողմերի ռիթմով մաքրվում են կուտակումները։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՎԵՑԵՐՈՐԴ. "ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Հատոր 2"*


*562.* 


Աշխարհի վերակառուցումը լարում է մթերի բոլոր ուժերը։ Բարեշրջման ամեն ալիք լարում է լճացնող մտադրությունների ուժերը։ Երբ աշխարհը բաժանվում է Լուսավոր և մութ ուժերի, ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն չծնվեն ամրապնդված հնարավորությունները։ Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումը լարված է կռվի մեջ։ Բոլոր մակարդակներում պայքար է ընթանում։ Ուստի Մեզ ամենամոտ երևույթները, նախ և առաջ, դրսևորված են, որպես հակազդեցություններ լարող ուժեր։ Այդ պատճառով կասեմ՝ ի կատար կածվի նախատեսվածը, կիրականանա ժառանգվածը։ Այդպես պետք է պահպանել ապագայի հանդեպ ուրախությունը։ Այդպես հաղթանակն ամրապնդենք։



- - - - - - -



*563.* 


Տեղաշարժի սկզբունքը հաստատվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսով։ Ամեն հերթափոխ լարում է նոր էներգիաներ, և ամեն տարածական միտք ծնում է նոր հնարավորություն, ուստի, երբ տեղաշարժը հաստատվում է հեռացող ուժերով, ուրեմն, հիրավի, կարելի է նկատել հեռացող ուժերի վերջը։ Այդպես Նոր Ռասայի վերելքից առաջ փլվում են հին հիմքերը։ Այդ պատճառով ամեն հեռացող ռասա լարվում է հարձակումը հաղթահարելիս։ Այդպես են ստեղծվում տիեզերական տեղաշարժերը։



- - - - - - -



*564.* 


Հեռացող ուժերի խթանիչ ուժը տարածությունից կանչում է բոլոր նման հոսանքները։ Այդ պատճառով հարձակվող փոփոխության երևույթն այդպես լարում է բոլոր ցածր շերտերը։ Այդ պատճառով սահմանվածը հաստատելու համար պետք է նկրտող պարույր ստեղծել։ Այդ պատճառով Նոր Ռասան հավաքվում է հաղթանակի նշանի տակ։ Այդ պատճառով արտահայտված ավարտի աստիճանը լարվում է ժամկետների վրա հասնելուն պես։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*565.* 


Հավասարակշռության խախտումն իր ազդեցությունն է թողնում մոլորակային բոլոր դրսևորումների վրա։ Տիեզերական հավասարակշռությունը խախտող մի էներգիան մեկ այլ ուղղություն է ձգում։ Հետևաբար կապն էներգիաների միջև հաստատվում է ձգողության օրենքով։ Այդպես նոր նկրտմանը համապատասխանող ամեն էներգիա կյանք է տալիս համապատասխան ձգողությամբ։ Այդպես իրադարձություններն ու տարածական երևույթներն այդքան սերտ կապված են։ Հետևաբար Մեր ստեղծագործ խթանիչ ուժը լարվում է միևնույն հրեղեն էներգիաներով։ Ուստի երբ Լուսատուները պետության համար ամրապնդել են հաստատված էջը, բոլոր էներգիաները գործում են։ Այդպես անսահմանափակ ուղու ստեղծումը լարվում է տիեզերական հրով։



- - - - - - -



*566.* 


Երբ տարակշռությունը դեպի պայթյուն նկրտող պատկեր է ընդունում, մթերի բոլոր ծրագրերը փլվում են։ Սպասվող պայթյունը լարում է վախեցողների բոլոր մտքերը, հետևաբար այդպես լարված սլանում են հեռացողները։



- - - - - - - 



*567.* 


Տեղաշարժի ժամկետը լարում է բոլոր կրակները։ Մտածողության հուրը լարվում է դեպի հեղաշրջում։ Ոգու հուրը լարում է տհաճ էներգիաները։ Սրտի հուրը լարում է դեպի հեղաշրջման ուժը նկրտող վրդովմունքի ոլորտներ։ Ուստի երբ Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումը հանդիպում է խոչընդոտի, ստեղծվում է նոր հուն։ Ուստի Մեր Եղբայրները կոփում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ միասին։ Միայն Մե՛զ հետ կհաղթեք։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*568.* 


Ինչո՞վ է ի վերջո մարդկությունը պատում իր կամարը։ Ամենաստվար շերտն է կազմում ինքնության ոլորտը։ Ամենաչնչին ոլորտն է նախանձի որդը։ Ամենակործանիչ ոլորտն է մեծամտությունը։ Այդ ոլորտները քայքայում են ընտանիքներ, պետություններ, եկեղեցիներ և ամբողջ հասարակություններ։ Այնինչ Տիեզերքը համագործակցության է կոչում։ Սպասվող հերթափոխը կարող է սրբել-տանել մարդկության հաստատված կուտակումները, բայց այդ կուտակումների ամեն մասնակից կրում է մոլորակային կարման։ Մարդկային ստեղծագործումը հանգում է քայքայման։  Դեպի Անսահմանություն նկրտող ոգին մասնակցում է տիեզերական համագործակցությանը։



- - - - - - -



*569.* 


Ինչպե՞ս է պատկերանում աշխարհի ըմբռնումը մարդկային գիտակցության մեջ։ Հիմքերը կեղծ են և ինքնահավան ուղղության հաստատում են հանդիսանում։ Երբ Վեհապետն ասաց, որ երկրին ոչ թե խաղաղություն, այլ սուր է բերում, ոչ ոք չհասկացավ մեծ Ճշմարտությունը։ Հրով ոգու մաքրու՛մն է այդ սուրը։  Մի՞թե կարելի է մաքրում արտահայտել առանց խոցելու։ Մի՞թե կարելի է մաքրել նկրտումն առանց աղբը ոչնչացնելու։ Մի՞թե կարելի է նվաճում արտահայտել առանց ոգու նկրտման։ Միայն ինքնությունը խոցող սուրն է առնչում ոգին բարձրագույն աշխարհներին։ Կեղծ աշխարհում հանգիստ առնողը, հիրավի, ինքնաոչնչացում է կառուցում։ Այդպես  սրի մասին Վեհապետի հրամանը մաքրման պատկեր է տալիս։



- - - - - - -



*570.* 


Ինչպե՜ս են համահնչում սրտի խոսքերը գաղտնի շարժառիթների մասին։ Որքա՜ն նշանակալի է գիտակցել անաչառ ոգու մղումները։ Երեք հատկանիշ կօգնեն գիտակցել մղման ներուժը՝ ազնվության հատկանիշը, անձնվիրության արտահայտման հատկանիշը և ծառայության հատկանիշը։ Յուրաքանչյուր հատկանիշի դրսևորումը ոգուն սուր կտա իքնության դեմ։  Միայն՝ ոչ թե կարմայական լարման, այլ ինքնագործուն ձեռքը ոգուն այդ փայլկտող սուրը կտա։ Այդպես հիշենք հուրը, որը մղմանը լարվածություն է տալիս։ Այդպես թող ինքնության ոգին մոտենա հրեղեն փոխակերպմանը։ Այդպես Տարան ցույց է տալիս ուղին դեպի հրեղեն ինքնագործունեություն։ Այդպես Գուրուն ցույց է տալիս ուղին դեպի հրեղեն գործողություն։ Այո, այո, այո՛։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*571.* 


Տիեզերական տեղաշարժը լարված զուգադիպում է ստեղծում։ Տիեզերական հարվածը ծնում է նկրտում, որն անզսպելի է։ Հետևաբար իրադարձություններով դրսևորված հոսանքն արտահայտում է մասսաների հնչողությունը։ Տիեզերական Մագնիսի կոչին արձագանքում են բոլոր հնչող ոլորտները։ Ուստի, երբ լարվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի կոչը, մասսաների լարումը դեպի փոխակերպում է տանում։
Այդպես Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը դեպի իրեն է ձգում բոլոր նկրտումները։



- - - - - - -



*572.* 


Հաստատված սրի ամենաճշգրիտ կիրառումը կարող է արտահայտել պատնեշների վերացումը։ Երբ հրեղեն միտքը լարում է ոգուն, տարբեր էներգիաների ձգողությունն անխուսափելի է։ Այդ պատճառով ոգու սուրը խոցում է և արարում, այդ պատճառով ոգու սուրը հավաքում և կտոր-կտոր է անում անկատարյալ դրսևորումները։ Այդպես ոգու սուրը լարվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսով։



- - - - - - -



*573.* 


Ոգու հրեղեն սուրը բոլոր հրեղեն դրսևորումների հիմքն է։ Հրեղեն Հոգու ստեղծագործումն այդ էներգիաների ներուժն է պարունակում։ Ոգու ստեղծագործումը պարունակում է այդ էներգիաները։ Այդպես հաստատում եմ Հրեղեն Հոգու Մոր ոգու ստեղծագործման մեծ ընթացքը։ Այդպես Մենք մեծարում ենք ոգու փոխակերպող հուրը։ Այդպես արարում է կենտրոնների հուրը։ Հրեղեն հոսանքի երևույթը Վեհապետն է ավանդել։ Այդպես սրբազան ժառանգությունը արտահայտվում է կյանքում։



- - - - - - -



*574.* 


Ստեղծագործական մտահղացման համար ուժերի միջև համաձայնեցվածություն է անհրաժեշտ։ Միայն երբ մարդկային գիտակցությունը կարողանում է որսալ տիեզերական թրթիռները, կարող է մարմին հաստատվել։ Բոլոր նախասահմանված տիեզերական համադրությունները գոյություն ունեն տարածության մեջ, և մարդկային գիտակցությունը պետք է ներթափանցի նրբագույն էներգիաներ։ Ամեն միտք ծնվում է Տարածության շտեմարանի հետ առնչվելուց։ Այդպես մարդու ամենամոտիկ խնդիրը պետք է նրա գիտակցության մեջ արթնացնի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ համադրության իմաստը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*575.* 


Միայն, երբ գիտակցությունն ընկալի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հոսքը, կարելի կլինի ամրապնդել նախասահմանված երևույթը։ Միայն երբ մարդը սկսի հասկանալ Մագնիսի ուղղությունը, կարելի կլինի նոր սանդղափուլ հաստատել։ Այդպես, երբ Մենք ուղղորդում ենք դեպի նոր աստիճան, ուրեմն ժողովուրդների հոսանքը լարվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսով։ Հիրավի, վրա է հասնում մաքրման դարաշրջա՛նը։ Տիեզերական Մագնիսն ապագա է արարում։ Հետևաբար տեղաշարժն անխուսափելի է և միայն ընդարձակված գիտակցությունը կարող է ընթանալ հոսանքի հետ, պարունակելով բոլոր ստեղծագործական հանկարծաշրջումները։ Այդպես բոլոր լարված հոսանքները նոր աստիճան են ստեղծում։ Այդպես սրընթացության երևույթը երկրներ է զավթում։ Դեպի արարում և ավերում նկրտումը ներդաշնակեցնում է մոլորակը։ Այդպես Մեր գործողությունների նկրտումն ընթանում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ միասին։



- - - - - - -



*576.* 


Երբ մարդ բախտի խաղալիք է դարձել, ուրեմն նա ինքն է  ընտրել իր ճակատագիրը։ Երբ մարդ ենթարկվել է սեփականության հանդեպ նկրտումներին, ուրեմն ինքնության էգոն մթագնել է զարգացումը։ Չէ՞ որ մարդ մութ ուժերի ստրուկն է դարձել, և մաքրման սուրն անխուսափելի է։ Գիտակցության զարգացումը լարում է բոլոր կենտրոնները։ Մաքրման սրի առջև նկրտումն է արթնանում։



- - - - - - -



*577.* 


Տիեզերքի արարչագործությունը լարված է, այդ պատճառով այդքան սրընթաց է ժողովուրդների լարումը։  Ամեն երկիր մի լար է տիեզերական ստեղծագործման մեջ։ Ինչպես ստորգետնյա կրակն է միշտ կապում կենտրոնները, այնպես էլ իրադարձությունները կապում են բոլոր երկրները։ Բոլոր ժողովուրդներն այժմ լարում են ցուցաբերում Տիեզերական Մագնիսի գրոհի տակ։ Աղետից առաջ ժողովուրդները զգում են տեղաշարժի ուժը։ Շատ լուրջ ժամանակաշրջան է, ծնվում են իրադարձություններ։ Այդպես ժամանակի լարվածությունը կարող է նոր աստիճան ստեղծել։ Շատ դժվար ժամանակ է։ Լույսից առաջ մութը միշտ ծածկում է հորիզոնը։



- - - - - - -



*578.* 


Ժողովուրդներն իրենց ճակատագիրը կառուցում են ինքնագործողության սկզբունքի վրա։ Ամեն երկիր իր սկզբունքները ստեղծում է սեփական սերմի շուրջ։ Այդպես ամեն երկիր գործում է, լարելով տարբեր էներգիաներ։ Բարձր սկզբունքներից զուրկ ստեղծագործումը քայքայման կարմա է ստեղծում։ Ծառերի ամբողջ հյութը ծծող պարազիտներն իրենց ոչնչացման կարման են դրսևորում։ Հետևաբար, երբ Մեր օրենքը ազդարարում է կոոպերացիայի մասին, պետք է գիտենալ, որ առանց այդ սկզբունքի լավագույն սանդղափուլ չես ստեղծի։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*579.* 


Երբ ժողովուրդները նոր արագա են ստեղծում, էներգիաները հավաքվում են ոգու ուժով։ Երբ հզորությունը նկրտում է դեպի Տիեզերական Օրենք, հեռացող ուժը լարում է բոլոր ցանցերը։ Դժվար ժամանակը միշտ նոր հնարավորություններ է դրսևորում, այդ պատճառով Տիեզերական Օրենքը ստեղծում է իր հուները։



- - - - - - -



*580.* 


Յուրաքանչյուր տիեզերական մարմին ամրապնդվում է իր կարմայական լարմամբ։ Երբ հրի տարերքը կործանում է մոլորակի վրա դրսևորվածը, այդ տեղը պետք է հրեղեն վերածնունդ ունենա։ Երբ ջրի տարերքը կլանում է հողը, ուրեմն այդ տեղը պետք է մաքրվի։ Այդպես տիեզերական հերթափոխը պետք է գործունեության նոր ոլորտներ լարի։ Իհարկե, մանրամասնորեն պետք է ստուգել մարդկային տարեգրությունները, քանզի մարդկության գործերը մարդկությանն իր ճակատագրին են բերում։ Այդպես հրի տարերքը և մտքի տարերքը և մարդկային գործերը մոլորակային կարմա են նկրտում։ Այդպես Մենք նկրտում ենք մարդկությանը դեպի լավագույն աստիճան։



- - - - - - -



*581.* 


Երբ նոր կարման մոտենում է, բարեշրջման առաջընթացի մեջ լավագույն աստիճան է հաստատվում։ Բոլոր նոր աստիճանները հաստատվել ենք որպես վերելք։ Հետևաբար միայն մարդու ձեռքն է սպառնում Տիեզերքի արտահայտած հաստատմանը։ Միայն մարդու ձեռքն է հակառակ ընթանում իր նախասահմանմանը։ Ուստի դեպի վերածնունդ նկրտումը պետք է շարժի ժողովուրդներին։ Հիրավի, մեր աչքերի սռջև հերթափոխեր են հաստատվում։ Այդպես Լույսը խոցում է մթին։ Հաստատու՛մ եմ։

----------

Varzor (14.05.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*582.* 


Ժողովուրդները տիեզերական կրակների դրսևորումներ են փնտրում։ Միայն տիեզերական նկրտվածությունն  անհրաժեշտ բանաձև  կտա։ Միայն տիեզերական լարվածությունն անհրաժեշտ բանաձևը կտա։ Ուստի երբ ժողովուրդների ուժերը փնտրում են դրսևորումներ, ուրեմն գիտակցությունը դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս է ձգտում։ Այդպես բարեշրջումը շարում է իր աստիճանները։ Հետևաբար վերելքի աստիճանները լարվում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսով։ Տիեզերական Մագնիսին դեմ գնացողը հակառակ ալիք է հաստատում։ Այդպիսով, երբ աճում է նկրտումը դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս, մոտենում է բարեշրջման աստիճանը։



- - - - - - -



*583.* 


Իհարկե, ամեն հանկարծաշրջում Տիեզերքում հաստատում է մյուսների շղթան և արարում է հաջորդ աստիճանը։ Ուստի ժողովուրդները պետք է շարժվեն հաստատված նկրտումով։ Շատ լուրջ ժամանակաշրջան է։ Տիեզերական տեղաշարժերն ուժի մեջ են մտնում, այդ պատճառով Լույսը պայքարում է մթի հետ։ Հետևաբար երբ ժողովուրդների ուժերը լարվում են, ուրեմն, ինչպես հրդեհի կայծեր, արարում են ոգու կայծերը։ Այդպես ամեն զգոն ոգի զգում է հերթափոխը։



- - - - - - -



* 584.* 


Տիեզերական էներգիաների համադրությունը լարվում է նկրտող հրով։ Յուրաքանչյուր կենսական զարկերակում իր մեջ հրի կայծեր ունի։ Ամեն նկրտող կենսական զարկերակում նշվել է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի կողմից։ Այդպես էլ զարկերակման միտքն է լարվում հրով։ Որքա՜ն թափառող մտքեր են լցրել տարածությունը։ Տարածությունը թրթռում է մտքերով։ Միտքը թրթռում է ոգու հոսանքով, և կարելի է ասել, որ նրանց արտահայտումը տիեզերական նախագուշակող ստեղծագործում է։ Այդպես բոլոր նախագուշակող մտքերը պետք է թրթռան ոգու հրով։ Այդպես ոգու թրթիռներից զուրկ միտքը մեռածության երևույթ է։ Միայն ոգու թրթիռը կարող է արարել։



- - - - - - -



*585.* 


Որքա՜ն վեհ է սրտի թրթռանքի օրենքը։ Որքա՜ն վեհ է միասնության օրենքը։ Որքա՜ն վեհ է ոգու և գիտակցության օրենքը։ Ուստի, երբ միասնության ուժը հաստատվում է, հակառակ ուժերը լարվում են։ Մոտենում է Լույսի դրսևորումը։ Հաստատում եմ, ինչ լինելու է, կլինի՛։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*586.* 


Ոգու նկրտումը լարում է արիությունը, հագեցնելով մարդուն հրի էներգիայով։ Կամքի ուժը մարդուն ամենանկրտող, ամենանաբարեգեղ աստիճանն է տրամադրում գեղեցկության հանդեպ։ Ոգու շինարարության ներքո է միայն հաստատվում գեղեցկության մարմինը։ Հետևաբար երբ արիության ուժը լարում է ստեղծագործումը, արդյունքը համապատասխանում է գեղեցկությանը։ Ուստի ասենք՝  միայն Տիեզերական Մագնիսին համապատասխան կարելի է գեղեցկության մարմինը ստեղծել։ Այդպես ոգու ուժով լարված ամեն ժողովրդական շարժում բարեշրջման նոր աստիճան է տալիս։ Այդ պատճառով լարման գեղեցկությունը համապատասխանում է Մագնիսի ստեղծագործման գեղեցկությանը։ Բոլոր տիեզերական հրամանները համապատասխանում են գեղեցկությանը։ Այդպես դեպի Անսահմանություն ճանապարհը դեպի գեղեցկությու՛ն է կանչում։ 



- - - - - - -



*587.* 


Մարդկության Եղբայրների հետ ընթացողը չի կարող խրվել անհայտության մեգի մեջ։ Մարդկության Եղբայրների հետ ընթացողը լարվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուժով։ Մարդկության Եղբայրների հետ ընթացողները սահմաններն անցնում են անհայտ միջոցով։ Մարդկության Եղբայրների հետ ընթացողը լարվում է ոգու արիությամբ։ Մարդկության Եղբայրների հետ ընթացողն իր ոգու մեջ անխոցելի սուր է կրում և իր աուրայի մեջ կրում է հակադարձող ցանց։ Այդպես հիշենք։ Որքա՜ն թշնամական նետեր է Իմ Ձեռքը կոտրել։ Այդպես հավերժական անխոնջ պայքարը լարում է կյանքի խթանիչ ուժը։ Այդպես կռիվը գնում է, և հեռացող ուժերը լարվում են ոչնչացման հանդեպ ձգտումով։



- - - - - - -



*588.* 


Զգայիմացությունը լարում է բոլոր բարձրագույն դրսևորումները։ Միայն  երբ մարդու էությունը զգայիմացություն է դրսևորում, հաստատվում է երաշխավորությունը. երբ ոգու զգոնությունն ընդունում է կենտրոնի գիտակցության առաքած բոլոր էներգիաները. երբ ոգին կարող է ընկալել Տիեզերքի հնչողությունը, այդժամ, հիրավի, զգայիմացությունը կարելի է ամրապնդել։ Հրեղեն Հոգին վառում է զգոն ոգիների ջահերը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*589.* 


Այնքան սուր է Հրեղեն Հոգու ընկալման զգոնությունը, որ իրենից ամենանուրբ արձագանք է ներկայացում։ Զգայիմացության նրբությունը նկրտում է ոգին դեպի ամենաբարձր ոլորտներ. ինչպես թևեր, զգայիմացությունը բարձրացնում է ոգուն։ Ինչպես վիճակված հրեղեն շիթ, նկրտում է Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգին։ Ուստի Հրեղեն Հոգու Մեր Մայրը հրեղեն է արարում։ Մայտրեյայի դարաշրջանում հրի ամեն նվաճում լարվածությամբ է տրվում։ Այդ պատճառով  ամեն  նկրտող գործողություն իր հիմքում կրակ ունի։ Այդպես Մեր ամենամերձավոր աշխատակիցները հրեղեն են արարում։ Երբ Մենք ասում ենք հրեղեն, նշանակում է լարված, նշանակում է բարձրագույն ճանապարհով, նշանակում է մաքուր ոգով, նշանակում է գեղեցկության արտահայտմամբ, նշանակում է Ընդհանուր Բարիքի ըմբռնմամբ, նշանակում է առանց շահասիրության, հասկանալով Ընդհանուր Բարիքը, նշանակում է առանց ինքնության, նշանակում է, կիրառելով Ուսմունքը։



- - - - - - -



*590.* 


Ոգու զգոնությունը լարում է նրան տիեզերական դրսևորումների հետ շփման որոնումներում։ Բարձրագույն ոլորտների որոնումներով հագեցած էությունն ընթանում է դեպի տիեզերական պատվիրանները։ Յուրաքանչյուր էներգիա լարվում է հրի լծակով։ Մարդկության համար այդ լծակը հիմնված է ոգու ստեղծագործման մեջ։ Երբ ոգին իր նկրտման մեջ զգում է Տիեզերքի Հրամանը, նա ի կատար է ածում Տիեզերական Բանականության օրենքը։ Որքա՜ն վառ է կրակե Հրեղեն Հոգին արտահայտում է շփումը բարձրագույն ոլորտների հետ։ Հուրը կրող Ոգին գիտի շփման ուժը, ուստի, երբ մոտենում է համաշխարհային էներգիան, հրեղեն ոգին գիտե ժամկետները։ Տիեզերական Բանականության հրամանը հագեցնում է ոգուն զգոնությամբ և փոխանցում է յուրաքանչյուր տիեզերական շարժում։ Եվ զգոն ոգին բարձրագույն ոլորտների հետ հրեղեն շիթ է ստեղծում։ Ուստի թո՛ղ հրեղեն հոսանքը զբաղեցնի ծանր անշարժության տեղը։



- - - - - - -



*591.*  


Հրեղեն հոսանքը թափանցում է բոլոր ոլորտները։ Հրեղեն ոգին թափանցում է բոլոր ոլորտները։ Հետևաբար, երբ նախաձեռնությունների առջևում հրեղեն ոգին է կանգնած, ամրապնդվում է հաղթանակը։ Հրի ամեն հրաման փոխանցվում է հրեղեն ոգով։ Ուստի հրեղեն ճանապարհը գիտի Տիեզերքի հաստատումը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*592.* 


Համատեղելիության օրենքը հաստատվում է բոլոր նախաձեռնություններով։ Երբ տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը լարվում է նկրտումներով, համատեղելիության օրենքը հաստատում է բոլոր բանաձևերը։ Տիեզերական ստեղծագործման մեջ գանձարանը պարունակում է էներգիաների բոլոր երևույթները։ Ոգու ստեղծագործման մեջ "թասը" լցվում է այդ նույն էներգիաներով, հետևաբար ոգու գանձարանը պետք է պարունակի բոլոր էներգիաները։ Այդպիսով համատեղելիության օրենքը ստեղծագործական կարևոր խթանիչ ուժ է։ "Թասից" են դրսևորվում բոլոր ստեղծագործական օրենքները։ "Թասում" են կուտակվում բոլոր տիեզերական երևույթները, ուստի "թասի" հարստացումը բոլոր տիեզերական ծրագրերի իրականացում կտա։ Այդպիսով, հիմքերը կուտակված են "թասում", և յուրաքանչյուր էներգիա կարող է ստեղծագործող լինել։ Այդպես ստեղծագործումը շարադրվում է համատեղելիության օրենքով։



- - - - - - -



*593.* 


Բոլոր հասկացություններն իր մեջ պարունակող ոգին ազատ է նախապաշարմունքների ստրկությունից։ Բարու հասկացությունը պարունակող ոգին ընդգրկում է մարդկային կարիքների բոլոր դրսևորումները։ Միայն Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հասկացությունը պարունակողը կարող է լարվել ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժով։ Ուրեմն Մեր աշխատակիցները պետք է գիտակցեն, թե որքան անխախտ է դեպի Եղբայրություն նկրտման ուղին։ Հետևաբար, երբ Մեր պնդումները միաձուլվում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ, Եղբայրությունը կրում է բոլոր օրենքները։ Այդպես համագործակցության Մեր հաստատված օրենքը լարվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսով։



- - - - - - -



*594.* 


Գիտակցության անկմանը հետևում է ժողովուրդների վերածնունդը։ Ամեն երկիր անցնում է այդ սանդղափուլերը։ Գիտակցության ստեղծագործումը նկրտում է դեպի վերածնունդ, ուստի տեղաշարժի ամենաստույգ ցուցանիշը կլինի գիտակցության վերածնունդը։ Այդպես ժողովրդական գիտակցության ամեն աստիճան ժողովուրդների անկման կամ առաջընթացի մեջ է ամփոփված։ Այդ պատճառով տարերային արթնացումը մատնանշում է ժողովուրդների ոգու ներուժը։



- - - - - - -



*595.* 


Երեկվա նվաճումները գալիք օրն են բերում։ Այնտեղ, որտեղ հողը հագեցած է աշխատանքի արտահոսքերով, կարելի է սպասել բերքի։ Հետևաբար Մեր գործերի հողը մեծ նախաձեռնությունների ծիլերով է սփռված։ Ուստի երբ հողը հագեցած է ստեղծագործմամբ, սերմը պետք է բերի նպատակադրվածը։ Այդ պատճառով հաստատում եմ ապագան։ Այդ պատճառով այդքան հրեղեն է արարում ոգին։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*596.* 


Տիեզերական դրսևորումներ պարունակող "թասը" հագենում է տիեզերական էներգիաներով։ Դեպի մարմին նկրտող տարածական հուրը Տիեզերքի հրի ձգողությամբ արթնացնում է հագեցած "թասը"։ Ուստի ամեն տեսանելի մարմին կառուցված է "թասի" ստեղծագործմամբ և "արծաթե Ջրաշուշանը" հաստատում է պարունակելիության երևույթը։ Բոլոր տիեզերական դրսևորումներն իրենց արձագանքներն ունեն։ Հետևաբար, երբ "թասը" պարունակում է բոլոր կրակները, ուրեմն ոգին ճանաչում է Գոյությունը և "արծաթե Ջրաշուշանը" ճանաչում է տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը։ Այդպես Անսահմանության մեջ հնչում է պարունակող "թա՛սը"։



- - - - - - -



*597.* 


Տիեզերական թրթիռները մարդկությանը դեպի տարածական հուրն են նկրտում։ Երբ միտքը ենթարկվում է տեղաշարժի, տարածության հուրն այդ մտքին է դիպչում։ Պետք է հասկանալ մտքի լարումը, որը, որպես նկրտող հուր, ներթափանցում է ամենուր։ Տարածական հրի երևույթը պետք է հասկանալ բոլոր դրսևորումնրում։ Տարածական հրի բոլոր տարեգրություններն իրենց մեջ պարունակում են տիեզերական թրթիռներ, ուստի երբ մարդկությունը հասկանա հրի ուժը, հեշտորեն կհաստատվի պատասխան թրթիռը և մարդկային ստեղծագործումը կզարգանա հրեղեն արարչագործության մեջ։ Այդպես անսահմանորեն մարդկային ստեղծագործումը լարվում է տարածության հրով։



- - - - - - -



*598.* 


"Թասի" կուտակումը համապատասխանում է տիեզերական թրթիռներին։ Եթե մարդկությունը ճանաչեր տարածական հրի լարումը, ուրեմն, հիրավի, կարելի կլիներ մարդկությանը Հրեղեն Հոգու գիտելիքը տալ։ Չէ՞ որ "թասի" Մագնիսն այնքան ուժեղ է, որ կանչված թրթիռներն արարում են։



- - - - - - -



*599.* 


Ինչպես ոգու մագնիսական ալիքներ, տարածվում են սրտի թրթիռները։ Ինչպես լույսի ճառագայթ, տարածվում են սրտի թրթիռները։ Բոլոր տիեզերական դրսևորումներում կուտակումներ է անում Կատարյալ Սրտի Մագնիսը։ Միայն սրտի լծակը կարող է գործողությունը դեպի իսկական սկզբնաղբյուր ուղղորդել։ Եվ երբ գիտակցության ճառագայթը դիպչում է տարածական հրին, տիեզերական թրթիռը մտնում է կյանք։ Հետևաբար սրտի ճառագայթի գիտակից ուղղորդումը բերում է արարչության։ Այդպես տիեզերական ձգողությունը հագենում է Տիեզերքի Սրտով։ Այդպես, երբ սրտի թրթիռները նկրտում են դեպի արարում, Տիեզերական Մագնիսի էներգիան պատասխանում է նկրտմանը։ Այդպես գիտակից ձգողությունն անսահմանափակ նկրտում կտա։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*600.* 


Սրտի թրթիռը հրապուրում է ոգուն դեպի իր նշանակությունը և լարում բոլոր լծակները, որոնք ոգուն դեպի հաստատվածն են ձգում։ Ոստի, երբ ստեղծագործումը նկրտված է դեպի ավարտ, սիրտը համահնչում է։ Այդ պատճառով թրթիռների ամեն նկրտում հաստատում է պատասխանը և ճառագայթը համապատասխան թրթիռներ է հղում։ Ուստի սրտի զգոնությունը առնմանում է առաքված ճառագայթները։ Իհարկե, երբ հաստատվում է թրթիռների միասնությունը, ճառագայթը նեղություններ չի հրահրում։ Ուրեմն կարելի է ասել՝ նույնությունը հրահրում է ներդաշնակություն։ Հաստատում եմ։



- - - - - - -



*601.* 


Ոգու էությունը դրսևորվում է նկրտման մեջ։ Լարվելով, "թասը" հաստատում է ոգու լարումը։ "Թասից" ելնող բոլոր թելերը տանում են դեպի գործողություն, որը կապ ունի տարածական հրի հետ։ Կարելի է ասել, որ "թասի" ստեղծագործումը միավորում է տարածական հուրը "թասի" մեջ կուտակվածի հետ։ Միայն գիտակցության շրջանն է նկրտում տալիս դեպի ստեղծագործումը։  Այդպես Մեր օրենքը հայտարարում է "թասի" հաստատման մասին։ Ամեն թրթիռ անտեսանելիորեն ձգում է տարածական հուրը, և ոգու զգոնությունը լարում է "թասի" կայծերը։ 



- - - - - - -



*602.* 


Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգու զգոնությունը նկրտում է դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս։ Երբ Մենք մոլորակին հրի նոր հաստատումներ առաքեցինք, նշանակում է ժամանակը մոտ է։



- - - - - - -



*603.* 


Տիեզերական ուժերին մարդկությունն արգելում է մոլորակի ուղեծիր մտնել։ Տիեզերքի ամեն էներգիա ձգվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսով, բայց ընկալումը մարդկությունից է կախված։ Միայն գիտակցությունը կարող է ձգել արարչագործության։ Ուստի երբ մարդկության ոգին գտնվում է հերքելու աստիճանի վրա, Տիեզերքի ուժերն արտահայտվել չեն կարող։ Այդպես ստեղծագործումը ծնվում է մարդկային գիտակցությամբ։ Միայն ոգեստեղծագործումն է լարում բոլոր տիեզերական հնարավորությունները և սրտի լծակը հաստատում է ոգու ուղղությունը։ Տիեզերական ձգողությանը համապատասխանող գիտակցությունը ոգեկյանքի մարմիններ է ստեղծում։ Դեպի գիտակցման  պատասխան թրթիռներ նկրտման երևույթը ցույց է տալիս ոգու պատասխանատվությունը։ Միայն Անսահմանության առջև անվախության ներքո ոգին կգիտակցի Գոյության էությու՛նը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*604.* 


Երբ Մագնիսը լարում է նման մասնիկներ, համապատասխանաբար միավորում է նաև ձգողության իմաստը։ Երբ Մենք հավաքում ենք գիտակցության աղեղները, շրջանն ավարտվում է։ Հետևաբար տիեզերական գործողությունը միավորում է բոլոր նման էներգիաները և հաստատվում է աղեղների ձգողությունը։ Հիրավի, վաղուց նշել եմ Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը։ Այդպես հիշենք Մեծ Տիեզերական Օրենքը։



- - - - - - -



*605.* 


Քիչ է մարդկությունը խորհում ստեղծագործման սկզբնաղբյուրի վրա։ Բոլոր արտաքին դրսևորումները մարդու կողմից ընդունվում են որպես սովորական երևույթներ։ Տարածական հուրը ծրագրավորում է որոշակի գործողություններ, բայց հեռացող էներգիաների հետևում կանգնած է տիեզերական անսպառելի էներգիայի Աղբյուրը։ Մարդկությունը պետք է խորհի այդ անտեսանելի և ամենագո աղբյուրի վերաբերյալ։ Ուստի ամեն ստեղծագործ միտք պետք է դեպի Սկզբնաղբյուր ուղղվի։ Պատճառների և հետևանքների շղթան պետք է դիտարկել ամբողջ տիեզերական աշխատանքի մեջ։ Այդ շղթան անսահման է բոլոր տարածքներում։



- - - - - - -



*606.* 


Պատճառների և հետևանքների շղթան լարում է հրեղեն կյանքերը։ Ինչպես սրընթաց հեղեղատ, հրեղեն գիտակցությունն արթնացնում է ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժը։ Պատճառների և հետևանքների շղթան լարում է հրեղեն կենտրոնները։ Ուստի Տիեզերական Մագնիսը լարում է դրսևորված պրոցեսները։ Հետևաբար այդպես կենտրոնները թրթռում են և ճառագայթներն արտացոլվում են սրտի վրա։



- - - - - - -



*607.* 


Երբ ոգին կարողանում է ձգտել դեպի Գոյության էության ըմբռնում, ուրեմն կարելի է նշել Մեր Եղբայրության ստեղծագործման սրընթացությունը։ Երբ Մենք ձգտում ենք դեպի հավասարակշռության հաստատում, մատնացույց ենք անում Տիեզերական Մագնիսի վրա։ Ոչ այնտեղ, որտեղ հաստատվում իշխանությունը, այնտեղ չի կառուցվում առաջնությունը. ոչ այնտեղ, որտեղ հաստատված իշխանությունն իր ճյուղերն է ստեղծում, այլ այնտեղ, որտեղ կուտակված են ուժեր բարեշրջման համար. ոչ այնտեղ, որտեղ նկրտումը դեպի ինքնություն է ուղղված, այլ այնտեղ, որտեղ ստեղծագործական աստիճաններ են ստեղծվում հանուն Ընդհանուր Բարիքի։ Այդպես մարդկությունն իր կարման է ստեղծում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*608.* 


Հիրավի, գիտակցության մեջ են համատեղված բոլոր օրենքները։ Միայն ընդգրկող գիտակցությունը կարող է արարել մարմիններ և հաստատել նոր կյանքեր։ Համատեղող գիտակցությունը ձգում է բոլոր տիեզերական օրենքների գիտելիքները։ Համատեղող գիտակցությունը պնդում է, որ ամեն մարմին արտահայտված պատասխան է բերում։ Միայն համատեղող գիտակցությունն է արարում բոլոր տիեզերական կենտրոններով։ Գիտակցությունը, որը տիեզերական հրով հագեցում է պարունակում, համապատասխան արտահայտում է տալիս։ Մենք համատեղում ենք հաղորդակցումը Տիեզերական Մագնիսին, և միայն այդ ժամանակ կարելի է ասել, որ ոգին ապրում է տարածականորեն։ Էներգիաների բոլոր նկրտումները համապատասխան էներգիաներ են արտահայտում։ Այդպես Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հզորությունը համատեղող ոգին բարեշրջում է արարում։



- - - - - - -



*609.* 


Համատեղող Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգու ստեղծագործումը դեպի բարձրագույն աշխարհներ է ձգտում։ Գիտակցությունը բանալի է տալիս դեպի տիեզերական էներգիաները։ Հրեղեն Հոգու գիտակցությունը նկրտված է դեպի համահնչություն Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ։ Կենտրոնների ստեղծագործումը թրթռում է բոլոր տիեզերական դրսևորումների վրա։



- - - - - - -



*610.* 


Տիեզերական կենտրոններ պարունակող գիտակցությունն ամրապնդում է լեցուն "թասը"։ Հրի սկզբունքը պարունակող գիտակցությունը մարդկությանը նոր հնարավորություններ  կընձեռնի։ Չբացելով շղթաները, ոգին դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս է սլանում։ Ձգողությունը դեպի հիմքի սերմը, հիրավի, հատուկ է հրեղեն ոգուն։ Տիեզերական Անսահմանության գիտակցությունը հրեղեն ճառագայթ է տալիս։



- - - - - - -



*611.* 


Միայն դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս նկրտող գիտակցությունը կարող է հասկանալ տեղի ունեցող հեղաշրջման ուժը։ Միայն կարևոր ժամանակը կարող է լարել ուժերը, այդ պատճառով ամբողջ Տիեզերքում լարվածություն է, և բարձրագույն լարվածության մեջ կոփվում է գալիքի վահանը։ Ուստի վերակառուցման պահը ձգում է նոր հնարավորություններ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*612.* 


Տարածության ճառագայթները ներթափանցում են սերմի մեջ և լարում են ոգու ներուժը, միայն այդ խթանիչ ուժով է արարում ոգին։ Երբ ոգու խթանիչ ուժն առնչվում է Տիեզերքի ճառագայթի հետ, ոգեստեղծագործում է հաստատվում։ Այդպես ամեն մարմին ծնվում է ոգով և տիեզերական ճառագայթով։ Քիչ են խորհում ստեղծագործման վեհության վրա։ Քիչ են հասկանում միտքը, որը լարվում է տիեզերական ճառագայթով։ Քիչ են հասկանում տիեզերական հզորությունն իր բոլոր դրսևորումներում։ Երբ մարդկությունը հասկանա, որ ստեղծագործումը տիեզերական սերմեր է պարունակում, նա կընդունի տիեզերական ճառագայթները։



- - - - - - -



*613.* 


Այդպես, կենտրոնների հուրը ամենահզոր գիտակից ուժն է։ Երբ լարված կենտրոնները զգում են տիեզերական տեղաշարժը, նրանք արարում են Տիեզերքի հետ միասին։ Այդ պատճառով այդքան հզոր է ոգու ստեղծագործումը։ Եվ ամեն գիտակից լարում պատասխան է հրահրում։



- - - - - - -



*614.* 


Այնքան կարևոր է տարածության հագեցումը, որ ամենագլխավոր նշանակությունն է պետք տալ հագեցման որակին։ Երբ տարածությունը ծանրաբեռնվում է չնկրտող էներգիաների հաստատումներով, կախվում են անհաջողության մութ ամպերը։ Տարածության կողմից տպավորված ամեն միտք իր երանգն է բերում։ Ուստի ոլորտն ամեն գործողության շուրջ հագեցված է մտքի որակով։ Ամեն միտք ծնում է իր դրոշմը և արձագանքում է խթանիչ ուժի անփոփոխությանը։ Հավատը Տիեզերական Մագնիսի անփոփոխության նկատմամբ պետք է հագեցնի տարածությունը։ Որպես տարածական հրի անմիջական հետևանք կլինի տիեզերական տեղաշարժը, և մտածողության համար պատասխանատվությունը հասկացող ոգին ոլորտները կլարի մաքուր հրով։ Որքան ավելի լարված, այնքան ավելի մաքուր։ Այդպես կառուցվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՎԵՑԵՐՈՐԴ. "ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Հատոր 2"*


*615.* 


Որքա՜ն հզոր է արարում Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգին։ Քանի՜ նկրտումներ է ամրապնդել մաքուր հուրը Կրողը։ Քանի՜ նոր հնարավորություններ են աթնացվել։ Ամեն մաքուր միտք տարածության մեջ արարում է, ինչպես արտահայտված, լուսավոր մի շերտ։ Ինչպես մաքրող հուր, այրում է Հրեղեն Հոգու մաքուր միտքը։  Այդ շերտի մեջ են ձգվում ամենատարբեր տիեզերական ճառագայթներ։ Այդպես տարածությունն իր ծիածանագույն շերտերն ունի։  Այդպես արարում է Հրեղեն Հոգու մաքուր հուրը։



- - - - - - -



*616.* 


Տիեզերական կրակների էությունն ուղղորդված է Մագնիսով։ Ուր ուղղված է Տիեզերական Մագնիսը, տիեզերական կրակներն այն կողմ են նկրտում։ Տարածությունը լարում է կրակները դեպի Մագնիս, ուստի ձգողության իմաստն ընկած է կրակների նկրտման մեջ։ Այդպես տարածության ամեն միտք ձգում է կրակների ստեղծագործումը։ Կարելի է պնդել, որ մարդկությունը պետք է հասնի դեպի տիեզերական կրակները նկրտմանը, այդ ժամանակ կգա տիեզերական էներգիաների դարաշրջանը։ Բարեշրջման մոտեցումն  այդ իմացությունից է կախված։



- - - - - - -



*617.* 


Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոններն ուժեղացնում են կրակների ընկալումը, որոնք մարդկությանը գիտելիք կբերեն։ Հետևաբար կենտրոններն արարում են բարեշրջման ընթացքի հետ մեկտեղ։ Այդ պատճառով նկրտող Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնները բարիք են բերում։ Երբ "թասը" լիքն է հրով, աուրան ձգում է Մագնիսը։ Պետք է ճանաչել կենտրոնների հզորությունը։ Այդպես կենտրոնները ոգեստեղծագործում են, այդպես հրեղեն ստեղծագործումը տեղաշարժում է մարդկության մտածողությունը։



- - - - - - -



*618.* 


Եթե՜ մարդկությունը սովորեր հասկանալ, որ ոլորտների սահմանափակումը տանում է դեպի համաշխարհային կոոպերացիայի ամենահզոր սկզբունքի ոչնչացումը։ Չէ՞ որ բոլոր տիեզերական ոլորտները կապակցված են միևնույն սկզբունքով, հետևաբար հրի խթանիչ ուժը հագեցնում է բոլոր ոլորտները։
Միայն տիեզերական մեկուսացվածությունը կարող է դեպի կործանում ուղղորդել։ Ուստի, երբ մարդկությունը հասկանա, որ ամբողջ Տիեզերքը շնչում է միևնույն խթանիչ ուժով, կարելի կլինի մոտեցնել նոր էներգիա։ Այդպես են շարվում բարեշրջման աստիճանները։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*619.* 


Այնքա՜ն կարևոր է գիտակցել ոլորտներն իրար կապող թելը։ Հրեղեն Հոգու ընկալման նրբությունը հենց այդ կապող թելն է։ Տիեզերական կոոպերացիան այդ թելի վրա է կառուցվում։ Տարածական հուրն ու կենտրոններն արարում են համահունչ, ուստի ամեն էներգիա լարում է կենտրոնները։



- - - - - - -



*620.* 


Երբ հաստատվում է երկրների տեղաշարժը, լարվում են բոլոր էներգիաները։ Կծիկի պես հավաքված են բոլոր լարված ուժերը և կոփվում են տարբեր նկրտումներ, ուստի ամեն տարածական միտք վախեցնում է հակառակորդին։ Չէ՞ որ ամեն թել իր նշված սահմանն ունի, և ամեն ուժ ունի իր ուղեծիրը։ Այդպես Տիեզերական Մագնիսի թրթիռներից հյուսված տիեզերական միտքը լարում է գործողությունների անպարտելիությունը։ Բարեշրջմանը հակադրված էներգիաների ավերումը հագեցած է կործանիչ դիմադրությամբ։ Այդպես անսահմանափակ ստեղծագործումն ընթանում է քայքայման վրայով։



- - - - - - -



*621.* 


Երբ նկրտումը տանում է դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս, ոգու ուղղությունը հագենում է հրով։ Որքա՜ն այսպես կոչված թափառող նկրտումներ կործանիչ կարմա են արարում։ Երբ ոգին, Մագնիսով ուղղորդված հունի փոխարեն, իր կարման մասնատում է տարբեր ոլորտներ ուղղված մասերի, այդժամ այդ ոգին պետք է բազմաթիվ աստիճաններ անցնի։ Երբ ուղղությունն ընթանում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ մեկտեղ, ուրեմն նկրտումն ընթանում է բարեշրջման աստիճաններով։ Այդպես Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ ընթացող ժողովորդները բարձրագույն նկրտմանն են մոտենում։ 



- - - - - - -



*622.* 


Երբ ոգին տեղաշարժում է իր կուտակումները, նկրտումը հրապուրում է դեպի հաստատված Մագնիսը։ Հետևաբար կենտրոնների ամեն լարում նոր տիեզերական համադրություն է հրահրում։ Կենտրոնների ստեղծագործումը հրահրում է լարված էներգիա։ Ուստի կենտրոնների ամեն ինքնագործունեություն հագեցած է հրով և ոգու բոցն այրում է շրջապատողների խթանիչ ուժը, ուստի պետք է համաչափել հոգեկան էներգիայի տալը, պետք է հերիքի ամեն ինչի համար, ուստի պետք է խնայել ուժերը։ Պետք չէ հոգնել մայրամուտից հետո։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*623.* 


Տիեզերական փոխակերպումների համադրությունը տիեզերական ստեղծագործում է կոչվում։ Երբ Տիեզերքը տեղաշարժում է ուժերը, խախտվում է ոլորտների հավասարակշռությունը։ Երբ վերացվում է ուժերի հավասարակշռությունը, տարածական ուժերը դեպի նոր լարում են ձգվում։ Այդպես, երբ տեղաշարժում է Տիեզերքը, տատանվում են բոլոր ոլորտները։  Իհարկե, բոլոր ուժերը տարածվում են ըստ ձգողության և տիեզերական կանոնավորությունը լարվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսով։ Այդպես ստեղծվում է Անսահմանությունը։



- - - - - - -



*624.* 


Ոգու արարումը լարվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուժերով։ Ոգու ստեղծագործումը պարունակում է բոլոր հագեցված կրակները։ Տեղաշարժը լարվում է ոգու հզորությամբ։ Միայն Տիեզերական Մագնիսով լարված ոգին կարող է երկրի վրա հաստատել բարձրագույն հնարավորությունը։ Միայն երբ կա ընդունելիություն, կարելի է լարվածություն ցուցաբերել. միայն այդ ժամանակ կարելի է նկրտել դեպի տիեզերական ուժերի տեղաշարժը։ Ուստի Մեր հավատարմատարները ընդունելիություն են դրսևորում։



- - - - - - -



*625.* 


Այնքան անթափանց են կուտակումները մոլորակի շուրջ, որ ճառագայթներին դժվար է ներթափանցել այդ հաստ շերտի միջով։ Այդ պատճառով տարածական ճառագայթը կարող է դիպչել միայն նրանց, ով իր նկրտումով նոսրացրել է ոլորտը։ Լարելով սեփական աուրան, ոգին տարածությունից տիեզերական ճառագայթներ է ձգում։ Հետևաբար տարեգրությունները սլանում են տարածության մեջ, որպես տիեզերական ճառագայթների ձգողություն։ Այդպես ոգին, նոսրացնելով կուտակումներն իր շուրջ, լարված դեպի բարեշրջում է ընթանում։ Այդպես այն ձգողությունները, որոնք հագեցած են նկրտումով, լարված են Տիեզերական Մագնիսով։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*626.* 


Ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժը ոգուն դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս է նկրտում։ Ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժը ծնում է բոլոր նկրտումները։ Ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժը տարածությունից ներգրավում է տիեզերական ճառագայթների արտահայտումները։ Իհարկե, միայն հրեղեն ոգին կարող է լարել ստեղծագործման համար անհրաժեշտ բոլոր ուժերը։ Հրեղեն Հոգու ստեղծագործական կենտրոնները հավաքում են ազատ էներգիաների ճառագայթները, ուստի կենտրոնների հուրը նկրտումների հոսանքներ է ստեղծում։ Այդպես նկրտումը ձգում է տիեզերական ճառագայթները, այդպես մենք հաստատում ենք Հրեղեն Հոգու "թասը", որպես հզոր գանձարան։



- - - - - - -



*627.* 


Հավաքելով տիեզերական էներգիաները, Մագնիսը լարում է հրի ստեղծագործությունները։ Ամեն էներգիա իր հոսանքներն է ձգում։ Այդպես  ոգու և մատերիայի միջև անհամապատասխանությունը նկրտումը լարում է դեպի փոխակերպում, այդ փոխակերպման մեջ է ամփոփված ամբողջ տիեզերական իրականությունը։ Հետևաբար, երբ ոգին լարվում է ճշմարիտ որոնումներում, ձգում է նոր հնարավորություններ։ Այդպես անսահման է Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումը։



- - - - - - -



*628.* 


Գիտակցություններ փոխակերպող ոգին մարդկանց արարիչ է կոչվում։ Միայն երբ Հրի Մեր կրողը հաստատում է այդ լարումները, լարումը, Մեզ հետ միասին, նոր հնարավորություններ է ձգում։



- - - - - - -



*629.* 


Լարված Մագնիսի թրթիռները հասնում են նկրտող էներգիաներին։ Նկրտման երևույթը հրապուրում է բոլոր կենսական էներգիաներին, հետևաբար, երբ Մենք ընտրում ենք սխրանքի, Մենք հավաքում ենք բոլոր նկրտող ոգիներին։ Այնքա՜ն լարված է ոգու ստեղծագործումը։ Երբ տիեզերական կրակները ձգում են դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի թրթիռներ, նկրտման հուրը լարում է ոգու ստեղծագործումը։ Հետևաբար, երբ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը նախանշանակում է վերելքի աստիճանը, նա լարում է իր բոլոր խթանիչ ուժերը։ Այդպես Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգին կրում է կրակների բոլոր նկրտումները, և բարեշրջման ընթացքն ուղղորդվում է ոգու հրով։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*630.* 


Երբ միտքը տարածությունից ձգում է նկրտող հրի երևույթը, Տիեզերական Մագնիսը լարում է ոգին։ Բոլոր Վեհապետներն ընթացել են, առաջնորդվելով լարված Մագնիսով։ Միայն Ընդհանուր Բարիքի լարված Կրողն է ուղղորդում սխրանքի հուրը։ Այդ պատճառով է, որ այդքան լարված է նկրտող Հրեղեն Հոգին։ Տիեզերքում անվիճարկելի է ոգու հրի երևույթը, ուստի երբ Մեր Պատվիրակներն ընթանում են լարված, աստիճանները շարվում են, որպես բարեշրջման նոր աստիճաններ։ Հետևաբար պետք է պահպանել կենտրոնները։ Այդպես մեծ աստիճաններ են շարվում։



- - - - - - -



*631.* 


Շատ են խոսում տիեզերական ստեղծագործման մասին, նկատի առնելով միայն էլեմենտներով լարված տարբեր երևույթների  ավարտուն ստեղծագործությունները։ Բայց աչքից բաց են թողնում գլխավորը, որ տիեզերական սերմը ոգեշնչվում է բարձրագույն էներգիաներով։ Միայն երբ Տիեզերքը լարում է իր ստեղծագործությունները, լարված հրի կայծերը սլանում են դեպի կենսական հրի ձգողություն։ Միայն հուրն է ոգեստեղծագործում, և հիմնաքարը ձգողության հավերժական օրենքն է։ Ուստի անհրաժեշտ էներգիաների համադրությունը լարվում է միայն անխախտելի ձգողությամբ, հետևաբար կարելի է ասել, որ տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը կախված է նկրտող հրից։ Առանց ավերումների՝ ձգողությանը չհամապատասխանող հաստատում Տիեզերքում չի եղել։



- - - - - - -



*632.* 


Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործման հետ մեկտեղ տեղաշարժի աշխատանք է ընթանում։ Միայն լարված գիտակցությունը կարող է պարունակել այդ տեղաշարժերի գիտելիքը։ Պետք է ականջ դնել տիեզերական գործողությունների աճին, որպեսզի հասկանանք ամբողջ տիեզերական լարվածությունը։ Միայն այնտեղ, որտեղ լարված է տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը, կարելի է մեծ տեղաշարժ զգալ։ Դժվար ժամանակը ապագայի ըմբռնում է բերում։ Բանալին այդ տիեզերական տեղաշարժի մեջ է ներդրված։ Տիեզերական արարչագործությունը լարված է Տիեզերական Մագնիսով։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*633.* 


Երբ Մենք խոսում ենք տիեզերական էներգիաների մասին, Մենք միտքը դեպի բարձրագույն ոլորտներ ենք նկրտում։ Ստեղծագործումը կախված է հավերժական գործունեությունից։ Ոչ միայն մեկ համադրության մեջ է ընկած տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը, այլ կենսական խթանիչ ուժի նկրտման մեջ։ Տիեզերական Մագնիսի գլխավոր գործողությունը կենսական խթանիչ ուժը բացահայտելու մեջ է։ Ուստի, երբ գիտակցությունն ազդում է հրի նկրտման վրա, կարելի է պնդել, որ կենսական խթանիչ ուժը մեծացել է ոգու թրթիռներով։ Ոչ թե հագեցվածության, այլ լարվածության մեջ է արարչագործությունը։



- - - - - - -



*634.* 


Ոգու խթանիչ ուժի մեջ է ընկած ոգեստեղծագործման ամբողջ գրավականը։ Նրանում է ամփոփված ոգու ամբողջ հուրը, որը լարում է բոլոր կյանքերը։ Ուստի Մեր հաստատված օրենքն ասում է՝ ոգու հուրն աներկբա է։ Այդպես ոգու ստեղծագործումն իր մեջ է պարունակում բոլոր ձգողությունները։



- - - - - - -



*635.* 


Կյանքի հրով հագեցած անծայրածիր օվկիանում հաստատվում են ոգու հրեղեն դրսևորումների բոլոր նկրտումները։ Միայն, երբ տարածական ստեղծագործման գիտակցությունը ներթափանցում է տիեզերական սլացքի մեջ, Տիեզերքն ընդունում է բոլոր նկրտումները։ Հետևաբար գիտակցությունն արարվում է դեպի հրեղեն սկզբնաղբյուրը ձգողությամբ։ Հետևաբար լարված Մագնիսի շինարարության խորհրդանիշը հաստատվում է, որպես ձգողության մեծ հավերժական օրենք։ Այդպես անեզր օվկիանոսը հագենում է հրեղեն լարվածությամբ։



- - - - - - -



*636.* 


Միայն երբ ոգին առնչվում է Մագնիսի ատեղծագործությանը, հնարավոր է նրա նկրտող ստեղծագործումն էլ. այդ ժամանակ միայն դեպի նա են ձգվում հնարավորությունները։ Միայն երբ լարված ոգին կրում է աշխարհի հաստատված խնդիրը, նա արարում է լարված։ Արարիչ նպատակասլացությունը միշտ հաստատում է հակազդեցությունը, այդ պատճառով Մեր Վահանի տակ այդպիսի մարտեր են ընթանում։ Բայց Մեր Վահանի վրա դաջված է հաղթանակ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*637.* 


Ամեն կազմավորված աստիճան նոր հաստատում է պահանջում։ Ամեն կազմավորված սահմանման մեջ պետք է նոր գիտակցություն փնտրել, քանզի կյանքի համար կազմավորված նվաճումը պետք է հագենա տիեզերական նոր համադրություններով։  Ամրապնդված ներուժը կարող է դեպի կյանք հրահրել նոր համադրության խթանիչ ուժ, բայց ոգու հագեցած սերմը պետք է նոր նկրտում գտնի, ուստի, երբ Մենք ասում ենք, որ մարմնի կառուցումը հասնում է կենսական խթանիչ ուժի, ուրեմն միայն գիտակցության և ձգողության ուժերի զարգացման դեպքում է այն բերում կյանքի էությանը։ Միայն հավերժական շարժումը բոլոր մարմիններին կյանք կտա։



- - - - - - -



*638.* 


Հրի նկրտմամբ հագեցած ոգին ձգողություն է տալիս կենսական բոլոր խթանիչ ուժերին։  Ինչպես  ամեն էներգիա հասնում է իր նման էլեմենտի, այդպես էլ բարձրագույն Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգին հասնում է դեպի Ճշմարտությունը նկրտողների սրտին։ Այդպես սրտի ամեն էներգիա մարդիկ է արարում։ Սրտի լծակը տալիս է բոլոր լարված նկրտումները։ Այդ պատճառով մարդիկ ձգվում են դեպի Հրեղեն Հոգու կրակե սիրտը։ Այդպես սրտի հզորությունը հաստատում է Հրեղեն Հոգու երևույթի նկրտումը։ Այդպես սրտի ստեղծագործումը կարող է Լույսի երաշխիք ստեղծել։ Հաստատու՛մ եմ։



- - - - - - -



*639.* 


Անտեսանելի աշխարհի հաստատումը պետք է ներթափանցի գիտակցության մեջ։ Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումն անտեսանելի ոլորտներից կորզում է իր ստեղծագործությունները։ Երբ ստեղծագործության աղբյուրը լարված է, գիտակցության խթանիչ ուժը հաստատում է մարմնի հիմնվելը։ Պետք է գիտակցաբար վերաբերվել բոլոր բեղմնավորումների աղբյուրին։ Միայն անտեսանելի աշխարհների գոյության ընդունումը Տիեզերքի երևույթների իմացություն կտա։ Միայն բոլոր դրսևորումնում տարածական հրի ընդունումը Սկզբնաղբյուրի ըմբռնում կտա։ Միայն անտեսանելի աշխարհն է պարունակում բոլոր լարված էներգիաները։ Բոլոր տիեզերական լարումները գտնվում են տարածության գանձարանում։



- - - - - - -



*640.* 


Երբ ոգին նկրտում է դեպի լարված ստեղծագործում, նա շփվում է Մագնիսի արտահայտած աղբյուրի հետ։ Հետևաբար, երբ գիտակցությունն ընտելանում է դեպի բարձր ոլորտներ թռիչքներին, նա ընդունում է բոլոր կենսական խթանիչ ուժերը։ Այդ պատճառով, երբ ոգին ձգտում է դեպի ձգողության օրենքը, տարածական հրի հետ շփվող հոսանք է հաստատվում։ Ուստի Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգին լարվում է հրի գիտակցությամբ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*641.* 


Ամեն էության հիմքում հրեղեն ստեղծագործություն է ներդրված։ Հրի ըմբռնում ունեին նույնիսկ պարզունակ գիտակցությունները։ Հրի ներուժը սահմանված է, որպես առաջընթացի չափանիշ։ Ամեն ռասա ընդունել է ստեղծագործական հուրը, և ստեղծագործական ներուժը կախված է եղել արթնացած գիտակցությունից։ Այդպես ամեն ռասա ամրապնդել է իր սեփական զարգացման աստիճանը։ Հուրը կյանքի խթանիչ ուժն է, ստեղծագործման խթանիչ ուժը, նկրտման խթանիչ ուժը։ Ամեն գիտակցված նկրտվածություն ոգուն իր ներուժի ճանաչում է տալիս։ Ամեն արտահայտված տարածական միտք ոգուն գիտակցություն է տալիս։ Հետևաբար, երբ Տիեզերքը մարդկությանը նվերներ է ուղարկում, հաստատվում է կապ Մագնիսի և ոգու միջև։ Ընկալման զգոնությունը բոլորին հնարավորություն կտա առնչվել տիեզերական ստեղծագործմանը։ 



- - - - - - -



*642.* 


Երբ հուրն ընդունված է Հրեղեհն Հոգու կողմից, Մենք ասում ենք, որ սիրտն արծաթե թելեր է ընդունում։ Երբ Մենք նշում ենք Հրեղեն Հոգու կողմից ընդունված հրի գեղեցկությունը, մատնացույց ենք անում բոլոր թելերը պարունակող սիրտը։ Երբ Մենք նշում ենք Հրեղեն Հոգու տիեզերական զգայիմացությամբ ընկալված գիտակցությունը, մատնացույց ենք անում աներկբա նկրտումը։ Այդպես Մենք արտասանում ենք Հրեղեն Հոգու Անունը։ Այդպես Հրեղեն Հոգին կամուրջ կգցի դեպի բարձրագույն աշխարհներ։



- - - - - - -



*643.* 


Տիեզերքի արարումը լարվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ձգողությամբ։ Ստեղծագործությունը հավաքում է լարված էլեմենտները, որոնք սլանում են դեպի հաստատված ձգողություն։ Տարածական հրի ամեն հիմնական միտք Մագնիսի կողմից հաստատված մարմին է տալիս։ Բայց ոչ թե հագեցվածության մեջ է ստեղծագործումը, գլխավորը՝ կենսական խթանիչ ուժն է, որը տիեզերական բանաձևեր է ծնում։ Յուրաքանչյուր ծրագիր ապրում է միայն խթանիչ ուժով, և բավարարվածությունը քայքայման երևույթ է հաստատում։ Հետևաբար կարելի է պնդել, որ լարված որոնումը ստեղծագործում կտա։ Ուստի, երբ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը լարում է իր ուժերը, հաստատվում է ստեղծագործման շղթան։ Այդպես Անսահամանության երևույթը լարվում է հրի խթանիչ ուժով։



- - - - - - -



*644.* 


Երբ ոգու հուրը լարում է "թասի" ճառագայթները, դեպի սերմն են ձգվում ամենատարբեր նկրտումներ։ Տիեզերական կրակների ձգողությունը ձգում է հրի համադրության թելերը։ Հետևաբար Հրեղեն Հոգին գիտի, թե երբ ավելի լավ ձգի տարածության կրակները, և ձգողության կենտրոնները պատասխանում են "թասի" թրթիռներին։ Հետևաբար լարված Հրեղեն Հոգու զգայիմացությունը բանալի ունի դեպի իրադարձությունների գիտակցումը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*645.* 


Ներդաշնակությունը լարված հոսք է ստեղծում։ Լարված հոսքը նույնանման համադրություն է բերում։ Ներդաշնակված համադրության մեջ լարված Մագնիսը հագենում է էներգիաների ձգողությամբ, ուստի ամեն ներդաշակացած մարմին իր մեջ ձգողության հրաշալի հուր է կրում։ Այդպես, երբ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը լարում է իր ուժերը, տարածական հուրը պատասխանում է թրթիռներով։ Մագնիսի կանչին պատասխանելու սկզբունքը Տիեզերական նկրտում է ստեղծում։ Կանչն ու պատասխանը լարում են բոլոր տիեզերական հոսանքները։



- - - - - - -



*646.* 


Նկրտող ոգու լարումը ձգում է համապատասխան թրթիռներ։ Միայն սրտի ձգողությունն է արարում, և Հրեղեն Հոգին, լարված Տիեզերական Մագնիսով, արարում է իր սրտով։ Ուստի, երբ ոգու անձնվիրությունը լարում է ոլորտները, նկրտող ուժի լարվածությունը լարում է շրջապատող ոլորտների ուժերը։ Հետևաբար, երբ հրի ճառագայթները դիպչում են Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոններին, ամեն կենտրոն հրեղեն հոսանք է նկրտում։



- - - - - - -



*647.* 


Տիեզերական հիմքը նկրտման Մագնիս է կոչվում։ Նկրտող շարժման մեջ է ամբողջ տիեզերակառույցը. և ամեն աստիճան լարվում է հրի Մագնիսով։ Տարածական հուրն է ստեղծում բոլոր աշխարհները։ Կայծն աճում է հրեղեն ոլորտի, և, ընդգրկելով բոլոր նկրտումները, բոլոր տիեզերական սկիզբներն աճում են հրեղեն չափերի մեջ։ Այդպես հրով բեղմնավորված ոգին հագենում է տիեզերական հրով։ Հետևաբար ոգու սերմը հագենում է հրի նկրտումով։



- - - - - - -



*648.* 


Երբ Մեր գործողությունների ոգին սկսում է արարել, ամբողջ նախասահմանվածը մոտենում է իր ավարտին։ Բայց դեպի սահմանվածը նկրումը շատ խոչընդոտների է հանդիպում։ Գիտենալով Տիեզերական Մագնիսի և լարման օրենքը, Մենք պնդում ենք թշնամիների և խոչընդոտների մասին։  Օրհնյալն ուրախություն է ավանդել. և Մենք վեր ենք բարձրանում խոչընդոտներով։ Այդպես ընթացող մարտը լարում է նոր հնարավորություններ։ Այդպես աներկբա է Մեր ուղին։



- - - - - - -



*649.* 


Այնքան մեծ է մոլորակի լարված վիճակը, որ ստորգետնյա գազերը սկսում են դուրս պրծնել։ Այնքան ցածր է հոգևոր վիճակը, որ համապատասխանաբար ցնցվում է վերերկյա ոլորտը։ Հոսանքների նոսրությունը հրապուրում է միայն լարված կրակներին, բայց մարդկային ծնունդների հոսանքներն այնքան հզոր են, որ մեծ է ոլորտների պայքարը։ Հետևաբար, երբ աշխարհը ցնցվում է, այդքան լարված է Լույսի և մթի կռիվը։ Ուստի երբ գազերի տեղաշարժ է կատարվում, լարվում է տիեզերական կրակը։ Այդքան լարված են Սպիտակ Ուժերի բոլոր կրակները։ Հիրավի, ամրապնդվու՛մ է պայքարը հանուն Ճշմարտության։ Այդպես անսահմանորեն Տիեզերքի Հզորությունը հաստատում է Լույսը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*650.* 


Երբ լարված է Մեր շինարարությունը, բոլոր տիեզերական ուժերն արարում են։ Լույսը կուլ է տալիս մթին, այդ պատճառով Մեր շինարարությունը լարված է տիեզերականորեն։ Հետևաբար Մեր շինարարությունն ընթանում է բարեշրջման հետ միասին։ Հիրավի, գործում ենք լարված Մագնիսով։



- - - - - - -



*651.* 


Ժամկետները կախված են Լուսատուներից։ Լարված Լուսատուների ճառագայթներն ուղղորդում են տիեզերական տեղաշարժը։ Տարբեր համադրություններն արարչագործությանը նկրտում են տալիս։ Հետևաբար ամեն տեղաշարժ իր հաստատված երաշխիքն ունի։ Այդպես, երբ ժամկետների երևույթը մոտենում է, տիեզերական ճառագայթները նկրտում են գիտակցությանը։ Այդպես, երբ տեղաշարժը լարում է իրադարձությունները, տիեզերական լարվածությունը համապատասխանաբար արարում է։ Ուստի, երբ Տիեզերքը կանչում է դեպի նոր հաստատում, Մագնիսը միավորվում է Լուսատուների հետ։ Այդպես Միասնությունը Տիեզերքում լարում է բոլոր հոսանքները և անդադրում արարում է Անսահմանության մեջ։



- - - - - - -



*652.* 


Տիեզերքը լարում է բոլոր կենտրոնները և փոխակերպում է բոլոր կրակները։ Միայն գիտակցության ձգողությունը կարող է ինքնագործունեություն տալ։ Միայն ինքնագործունեությունն է ընթանում Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ միասին։ Եվ նշանագծված աստիճանը տվող ոգու ստեղծագործումը նկրտում է տալիս։ Հետևաբար երբ բոլոր տիեզերական ուժերը տեղաշարժում են, Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնները մագնիսականացնում են տարածական միտքը։ Հետևաբար, երբ Տիեզերքի ուժերը նկրտում են տեղաշարժման, տիեզերական լարվածությունն ազդում է Հրեղեն Հոգու զգոն օրգանիզմի վրա։ Ուստի, երբ արարում են ոգու շիթերը, զգոն օրգանիզմը պատասխան է արտահայտում։ Այդքան մեծ է ոգու ստեղծագործումը։ 



- - - - - - -



*653.* 


Էներգիաների համադրությունը լարվում է փոխադարձ ձգողությամբ։ Միայն դեպի սերմի հիմք ձգողությունն է տիեզերական համադրություն տալիս։ Բոլոր տարբեր էներգիաները լարվում են հրի թրթիռներով։ Եվ ձգողությամբ հագեցած ոգին արձագանքում է համահնչությանը։ Այդպես Տիեզերական Մագնիսը համադրություններ է հավաքում։ Ամեն տիեզերական շինարարություն հագենում է հրի էներգիաներով։ Հիրավի, բոլոր տիեզերական մարմիններն իրենց մեջ հրի էություն ունեն։ Այդքան անսահմա՛ն է Տիեզերքի շինարարությունը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*654.* 


Նկրտման օրենքի վրա է կառուցվում ամբողջ տիեզերական ստեղծագործությունը։ Տիեզերական ձգողության վրա է կանգուն մնում ամբողջ աշխարհակառույցը։ Մարդկային մտահղացումների բոլոր հետևանքներն իրենց ոլորտներն են կառուցում։ Հետևաբար, երբ Մեր լարումները հրահրում են ստեղծագործելու հոսանքներ, լարվածությունը նույնանման հոսանքներ է լարում։



- - - - - - -



*655.* 


Մոլորակի վիճակը հաստատվում է մարդկային գործերով։ Տարածական հրի երևույթը մոլորակի շուրջ արարում է ոլորտներ, որոնք մոլորակը պաշտպանում են շնչահեղձ լինելուց։ Այնքան հզոր է հրեղեն ձգողությունը, որ հավասարազոր է մագնիսական դրսևորման։ Այդ պատճառով, երբ Տիեզերքի ուժերը նկրտում են տեղաշարժման, տարածության հագեցումը տեղի է ունենում հաստատված Մագնիսով։ Այդպես մոլորակը չի կարող բաժանվել Տիեզերական Մագնիսից, և դեպի բարեշրջման արարչագործություն ձգտող շղթան անխախտելիորեն միացնում է բոլոր աշխարհները։ Այդպես տիեզերական ուժերի բոլոր գործողություններն արարում են հզոր տիեզերական համաձայնեցմամբ, և բոլոր աշխարհները ծառայում են օրենքի միասնությանը։ Այդպես մարդկությունը պետք է ներմուծի իրեն։



- - - - - - -



*656.* 


Երբ տեղաշարժը գործի է դնում բոլոր ուժերը, Տիեզերքն անխուսափելիորեն անհրաժեշտ ուժեր է ձգում ապագայի համար։ Միայն այդպես է արարվում ամեն նոր աստիճան։ Ուստի, երբ նկրտումը հագեցնում է հաստատված երևույթը, տեղի է ունենում տեղաշարժ։ Բոլոր ուժերն աճում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ձգողության վրա։ Դեպի մեզ նկրտված հաստատումները ձգվում են դեպի նոր հնարավորություններ։ Այդպես Տիեզերքի ուժերն ընթանում են Մեր Հրի հետ միասին։  



- - - - - - -



*657.* 


Մարդկության գիտակցությունը չի ամրապնդվում տեսանելի տարածության վրա։ Որպես տեսանելի և անտեսանելի աշխարհի գլխավոր պատճառներ  ընդունելով համադրությունը, կարելի է տիեզերական համաձայնեցվածության ոլորտներ գտնել։ Բայց մարդկությունը հիմնվում է տեսանելի հետևանքների վրա, այդ պատճառով ոգին դժվարությամբ է նկրտում բարձրագույն ոլորտներ։ Ամեն նկրտող ոգի գիտի, որ աշխարհների սահմանազատումը կարող է միայն կասեցնել բարեշրջումը, քանզի որտեղ կտրվում է կապը Սկզբնաղբյուրի և կյանքի միջև, այնտեղ պետք է ավերում փնտրել։ Այդպես հավերժական միավորման վրա է կառուցվում տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*658.* 


Հրեղեն Հոգու անձնվիրությունը կայանում է ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժի մեջ և բարձրագույն էներգիաների դրսևորման վրա իր նկրտումները տրամադրելում։ Ուստի, երբ Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգին սլանում է դեպի փոխակերպում, Մենք ասում ենք՝ երբ փոխակերպման հիմքը գնում է դեպի տարածության մաքրում, ուրեմն, հիրավի, ոգին ամենահիմնական որակն է կրում։



- - - - - - -



*659.* 


Տեսանելի աշխարհի ոլորտում գտնվող ոգին հրաժարվում է բարձրագույն ոլորտների երևույթից։ Երբ ոգին ապրում է ամբողջ Տիեզերքի հետ Միասնության մեջ, նա կապ ունի ամբողջ Տիեզերքի հետ։ Ոգու ստեղծագործումը սնվում է ոչ թե դրսից, այլ սերմի նկրտումից դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի և տարածական Հրի հետ առնչումը։ Հետևաբար ոգու սերմը գիտի ստեղծագործության բոլոր օրենքները, և իր էությունը ճանաչող ոգին կապ է փնտրում բարձրագույն ոլորտների հետ։ Միասնության անխախտելիությունը նկրտում է ամբողջ Տիեզերքը։ Հիրավի, գիտակցությունը հասնում է նրբագույն էներգիաների։ Բայց նկրտմանը հասնող խթանիչ ուժը պետք է ծագի սերմից։ Այդպես ինքնագործունեության մեջ է հիմնված դեպի նվաճումներ տանող բանալին։



- - - - - - -



*660.* 


Հրեղեն Հոգու ինքնագործունեությունը բացում է բոլոր հնարավորությունները։ Թափանցելով բարձրագույն ոլորտներ, ոգին իր նկրտումներն է բերում։ Ոգու ստեղծագործությունը լարված է փոխանակության սկզբունքի վրա։ Այդպես Տիեզերքում համաձայնեցվում է յուրաքանչյուր էներգիա։ Այդպես ոգու լարված Մագնիսն արարում է բոլոր լծակներով։



- - - - - - -



*661.* 


Միայն լարված ստեղծագործումն է արդյունքներ տալիս։ Միայն լարված պարույրն է տալիս շարժում։ Միայն հակադարձ հարվածն է գիտակցված խթան  տալիս։ Հետևաբար, երբ Լույսը պայքարում է մթի հետ, լարված պարույրը դեպի իր հիմք է ներգրավում բոլոր թրթիռները։ Բոլոր տիեզերական ստեղծագործությունների ներքո լարված  պարույրը շարժում է դեպի Մագնիսը նկրտմամբ։ Մութ ուժերի անհարիրությունը տանում է դեպի ավերում։ Հիրավի, տեղաշարժն իր աշտարակներն է կառուցում տիեզերական Մագնիսների հիմքի վրա։ Այդպես անսահմանորեն տեղաշարժը փոխարինում է հեռացող ուժերին։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*662.* 


Միայն Մեր Աշտարակների ձգողությունն է ամրապնդում հաղթանակը։ Միայն Տիեզերական Մագնիսի Հրամանն է բերում հաստատում, այդ պատճառով հեռացող ուժերն այդպես սարսափում են Մեզանից։ Իհարկե, մեծ է դրսևորված մարտը, և բոլոր տիեզերական էներգիաները լարվածության մեջ են գտնվում։ Ուստի Մենք հրեղեն ենք արարում։ 



- - - - - - -



*663.* 


Համաշխարհային Համայնքում այդքան կտրուկ են արտահայտված բոլոր հոգևոր խթանիչ ուժերը, հետևաբար Մեր հաստատված Աղբյուրն արտահայտում է  Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հավասարակշռությունը։ Մարդկության կողմից Համաշխարհային Համայնքը խեղաթյուրվել է, և համագործակցության փոխարեն մարդկությունն առաջնայնության վրա իր հզորությունն է ամրապնդում։ Մարդկության ստեղծագործությունը կուտակումներ է դրսևորում։ Այդպես է հաստատվում անվիճարկելի ուղին։ Մարդկությանն օգնություն բերող մարդկության Եղբայրները, հիրավի, տարածությունը հագեցնում են հրի ստեղծագործումով։



- - - - - - -



*664.* 


Հետևաբար մարդկության Եղբայրներն իրենց մեջ նկրտում են կրում մոլորակի փրկության համար։ Հետևաբար ամեն կենսական խթանիչ ուժ ապրում է Արքատի սրտում։ Արքատի սիրտը զգում  է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի նկրտումը։ Արքատի սիրտը գիտի Լուսատուների ճառագայթների հոսքը։ Արքատի սիրտը գիտի դեպի ավարտ նկրտումը։ Հետևաբար Մեր թելերն ընթանում են լարված նկրտող միասնությամբ։



- - - - - - -



*665.* 


Գիտությունը ներթափանցում է տիեզերական ոլորտներ և մարդուն ուղիղ հարաբերակցության մեջ է դնում Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ։  Հետևաբար, երբ մերժվում է տիեզերական կրակների ստեղծագործման հիմքը, ամեն նկրտող երևույթ պետք է հասկանալ, որպես կենսական խթանիչ ուժի հաստատում։ Չէ՞ որ գիտությունն առնչում է մարդուն տարածական հրին տիրապետմանը։ Եվ տիեզերական համադրությունների հայտնագործման հանդեպ բոլոր նկրտումները մարդկությանը տիեզերական Հզորություն են բերում։ Ուստի գիտությունը պետք է լուսավորի գիտակցությանը և ամրապնդի մարդկությանն Անսահմանության մեջ։



- - - - - - -



*666.* 


Տիեզերական կրակները մերժող յուրաքանչյուր գիտակցություն տարածությունը հագեցնում է մթով։ Բայց լարված Հրեղեն Հոգին պահպանում է հավասարակշռությունը։ Հետևաբար "թասի" ստեղծագործումը լարում է բոլոր էներգիաները։ Տիեզերական Մագնիսի բոլոր թելերը ներթափանցում են "թասի" մեջ, այդ պատճառող այդքան լարված են Հրեղեն Հոգու բոլոր կենտրոնները։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*667.* 


Հրի տարերքը բոլոր էներգիաներին ներգրավում է ստեղծագործելու։ Յուրաքանչյուր ստեղծագործական նկրտող միտք տոգորում է տարածությունը, և երբ տիեզերական հուրը լարում է մտքի ստեղծագործությունը, մարմինները ձեռք են բերում կյանք։  Ուստի, երբ գոյության իմաստն ընդունի հաստատված նշանակություն, մարդկությանը կարելի կլինի տարածական հուր տալ։ Երբ գոյատևությունն ամրապնդվի բարձր աստիճանի վրա, կարելի կլինի ամրապնդել Տիեզերական Մագնիսի գիտակցությունը։ Հետևաբար բարեշրջման ամեն աստիճան իր նոր էներգիան ունի։ Հիրավի, մարդկության գիտակցությունը զարգանում է Տիեզերքի ուժերի հետ միասին։ Բայց մարդու կամքը նախասահմանում է ամեն մի աստիճանը։ Այդպես մարդկությունը կոփում է իր տիեզերական սահմանները, քանզի ձգողության գիտակցությունը կարող է իր ոլորտը հիմնել։



- - - - - - -



*668.* 


Ամեն համաշխարհային միտք գիտակցությունը դեպի ստեղծագործում է նկրտում։ Ինչպես հուրը, այն ընդգրկում է շատերի գիտակցությունը, հետևաբար Մեր աշխատակիցների ամեն միտք տարածական հրին դեպի տեղաշարժ է ուղղորդում։ Միայն լարման մեջ է նվաճվում հաղթանակը, այդ պատճառով լարված են բոլոր ուժերը, այդ պատճառով գործում են բոլոր հզոր լծակները։



- - - - - - -



*669.* 


Երբ նկրտող հոսանքը մարդկության համար դրսևորում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսը, կապ է հաստատվում Տիեզերքի հետ։ Այդպես համատեղ ձգողության ներքո տիեզերական հոսանքը կարող է մոտենալ մարդուն։ Միայն մարդու ինքնագործունեությունն է մոտեցնում նրան Աղբյուրին, հետևաբար մարդու ամեն խթանիչ ուժ ներգրավում է նրան դեպի բարձրագույն ստեղծագործում և տարածական հուրն ամրապնդում է իր դրսևորումները։ Այդպես, երբ ոգին լարված է, նա թափանցում է բոլոր ոլորտները։



- - - - - - -



*670.* 


Զգում եմ, թե ինչպես են լարված կենտրոններն ու սիրտը։ Գիտեմ, թե որքան դժվար է դա։ Կենտրոնների լարվածությունը կապված է տիեզերական կրակների և Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ։ Մագնիսի սլաքի պես սիրտը պատասխանում է իրադարձություններին։ Ուստի պետք է հոգատար սպասել։ Արքատը գիտի անտեսանելի ստեղծագործման ամբողջ հզորությունը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*671.* 


Ամեն ոգի լարվում է հավատի հզոր խթանիչ ուժով։ Միայն այդ խթանիչ ուժն է մարդկությանը հնարավորություն տալիս թափանցել բարձր ոլորտներ, և, նախքան հասանելը, ոգին պետք է համակվի նկրտումով։ Հետևաբար երբ մարդ լարվում է լարված խթանիչ ուժի հիմքում, մաքուր հավատի օրենքը նրան դեպի Ճշմարտություն է ուղղորդում։ Հետևաբար հավատի օրենքն ամբողջ տիեզերական ստեղծագործման մեջ կառավարում է բոլոր նախաձեռնությունները. գիտնականի հավատը, Համընդհանուր Բարիքին ծառայողների հավատը, Վեհապետների աշակերտի հավատը, Վեհապետների հավատը` ամենահագեցնող և տոգորված  տարածության մաքուր հրով։ Այդպես է ստեղծվում տիեզերական նպատակադրվածությունը։



- - - - - - -



*672.* 


Հզոր հավատը ներգրավում է բոլոր հնարավորությունները։ Միայն եթե սրտի լծակը լարում է ստեղծագործման ընթացքը, միայն եթե լարված է հոսանքը, կապ է հաստատվում Մագնիսի հետ։ Այդ պատճառով հավատը մինչև վերջ տալիս է բոլոր հնարավորությունները։



- - - - - - -



*673.* 


Մարդկային անհամաչափելիությունը ստեղծում է հաստատուն   խոչընդոտներ։ Ամեն անհամաչափելիություն լարում է հոսանքը, որը կասեցնում է դեպի Ճշմարտություն ճանապարհը։ Ամեն կանգառ իր հետևանքներն է արարում, որոնք շղթա են ստեղծում արտահայտված վերելքի համար։ Այդպես պետք է լարել բոլոր մտքերը դեպի Համընդհանուր Բարիք, և համաչափելիության ուղին կկարգադրի ոգուն ճանապարհը դեպի բարեշրջում։



- - - - - - -



*674.* 


Մեր հաստատված նախաձեռնություններում   համաչափելիությունը ներգրավում է  բոլոր հնարավորությունները, հետևաբար ամեն նկրտող ալիք հաստատված աստիճան կբերի։ Այդպես երկրի տեղաշարժը տեղի է ունենում համաչափելիության սկզբունքով։ Երբ երկրի նվազող ուժերը ծախսվում են քայքայման վրա, Մենք ահեղ ժամանակ ենք հաստատում։



- - - - - - -



*675.* 


Ներդաշնակության Մեծ օրենքն առաջ է տանում ամբողջ Տիեզերքը։ Երբ ուժերը միանում են գիտակցված ստեղծագործության մեջ, տիեզերական նկրտումը լարում է տարածական հրի բոլոր կայծերը։ Տիեզերական Կամքով շարժվող ստեղծագործումը լարվում է Կատարյալ Սրտի հզորությամբ։ Իսկ այնտեղ, որտեղ նախատեսված չէ Կատարյալ Սիրտ, չկա նաև արարում։ Հենց այդպես, Կատարյալ Սրտի Կամքով արարումն  է հաստատում բարեշրջումը։ Ուստի միայն Սրտի տիեզերականորեն հաստատված օրենքն է ապրում Անսահմանության մեջ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՎԵՑԵՐՈՐԴ. "ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Հատոր 2"*


*676.* 


Ամեն նկրտող միտք արարում է տարածության մեջ։ Ամեն նկրտող միտք արարում է մարմիններ։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն հասկանալ հոգևոր ընթացքը, եթե անձնվիրության ընթացքը չենք թույլատրում։ Հոգևոր ընթացքում գործում է նույն սկզբունքը և ոգին, որը ծածկվում է ինքնության ընթացքով, իսկական Լույսը չի տեսնում։ Հետևաբար դեպի Ծառայության գեղեցկությունը տանող սահմանված ճանապարհն ընթանում է անձնվիրության նկրտմամբ։



- - - - - - -



*677.* 


Տիեզերական կրակների լարումը նկրտող մասնիկներին դեպի երկիր է գրավում։ Տարածության տարեգրությունները լարվում են հրեղեն թրթիռներով։ Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումը կախված է այդ հրեղեն թրթիռներից։ Այդպիսով ոգին արարում է հրեղեն թրթիռներով։ Հետևաբար, երբ միտքն առնչվում է տիեզերական կրակների հետ, տարեգրություններն արարում են, և կրակներ հրապուրող ոգին հաստատում է կապը Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ։



- - - - - - -



*678.* 


Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնները հաստատում են բոլոր տիեզերական կրակները։ Երբ Հրեղեն Հոգին է լսում հնչողությունը, դրսևորվում է կապը կենտրոնների և տիեզերական կրակների միջև։ Այդ փորձն առաջին նվաճումն է հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ կապ հաստատելու գործում։ Այդ պատճառով այդքան մեծ է  կենտրոնների լարվածությունը և պետք է այդքան զգույշ լինել։ Շատ կարևոր երևույթ է հրով հագենալը։ Այդ պատճառով ենք Մենք այդպես հագեցնում տարածությունը՝ հաստատու՛մ եմ։



- - - - - - -



*679.* 


Բոլոր մոլորակային հեղաշրջումները և հոգևար տեղաշարժերը հրից են կախված։ Միայն երբ Մեր սկզբունքը հաստատվի մոլորակի վրա, կգա Սաթյա Յուգայի ժամանակաշրջանը։ Ամբողջ մարդկային կյանքն աննպատակ է անցնում նրանց համար, ով չի ընդունում Կատարյալ Սիրտն ու Մտածողության Մեծությունը։ Միայն ընկալման նրբությունն է նկրտվածություն տալիս դեպի հուրը։ Հիրավի, Տիեզերքի կենտրոնները բոցավառվում են  լարումով, և դեպի Անսահմանություն նկրտող ոգին համահնչում է այդ կրակներին։



- - - - - - - 



*680.* 


Այդպես ուղիղ համապատասխանության մեջ է գտնվում Հրեղեն Հոգու նկրտվածությունը Տիեզերքի համեմատ։ Այդպես ուղիղ համեմատության մեջ են Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնները Տիեզերքի հագեցած հրի հետ։ Սովորաբար մարդիկ այնքան չնչին նշանակություն են տալիս իրենց կապին Տիեզերքի հետ, որ հերքում են հասկացությունն այն մասին, որ ամեն կենտրոն, ամեն թրթիռ համահնչություն են կազմում տիեզերական լարումների հետ։ Կենտրոնների կողմից հնարավոր է բոլոր զգացմունքների և զգոնության զարգացումը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

6*81.* 


Թե որքան չզարգացած է տիեզերական ձգողությունների գիտակցությունը, տեսանելի է մարդկության ստեղծագործումից։ Ու՞ր են ուղղվում նկրտումները։ Ո՞ր փոխանցքի մեջ են հավաքված բոլոր նկրտումները։ Ինչպիսի՞ խթանիչ ուժով է շարժվում մարդկությունը։ - Ըմբռնում ցուցաբերենք։ Սովորաբար մարդ, բացառելով իրեն տիեզերական շղթայից, իր էներգիան ծախսում է դեպի կենսական անբովանդակ կյանք տանող աննպատակ նկտրման վրա։ Ուստի ասենք՝ մարդը կարող է ստեղծել իր աշխարհը, որպես աշխարհի համայնքի կամ տիեզերականի շղթայի մաս, և այդպիսով Տիեզերքին գործընկեր դառնալ։ Այդպես է նկրտումը բերում Անսահմանության։



- - - - - - -



*682.* 


Հետևաբար մարդկությունը կարիքն ունի այդ տիեզերական գիտակցության։ Մարդու գլխավոր նկրտումն ուղղված է դեպի անգիտակից գոյատևումը։ Գիտենալ ապագան՝ նշանակում է ամրապնդվել ներկայի մեջ։ Գիտենալ Գոյության նշանակությունը նշանակում է համոզվել գոյության նպատակահարմարության մեջ։ Տիեզերքի հետ համագործակցությունն այդպես վառ արտահայտում են Հուրը Կրողները։



- - - - - - -



*683.* 


Համայնքի հիմքը հաստատվում է գիտականորեն, և համայնքի դրսևորած ամեն սկզբունք նկրտված է Համաշխարհային Համայնքի հետ հարաբերակցությամբ։ Կյանքի ստեղծագործությունը կարող է հիմնված լինել Մագնիսի հանդեպ նկրտող ձգողության վրա։ Միայն դեպի լավագույն նախաձեռնությունների դրսևորումը ձգտող շղթան մարդկությանը լավագույն սանդղափուլ կտա։ Այդպես, սկսելով սերմից, համայնքի կառուցումը կարող է Աշխարհի Համայնք ստեղծել։ Պետք է վերակազմակերպել բոլոր մարդկային նախաձեռնությունները, որպեսզի գիտակցությունը մոտենա Աշխարհի Համայնքին։ Ուստի ոչ թե վախ տեղաշարժի առջև, այլ ակնհայտ վերապրուկի հաստատում։ Այդպես վերանորոգմամբ սլանանք դեպի Աշխարհի Համայնք։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*684.* 


Ամեն նկրտվածություն լարվում է սրտի լծակով։ Միայն մաքուր նկրտումն է ոգուն հզորություն տալիս՝ այս օրենքն ընկած է ամբողջ Տիեզերքի հիմքում։ Տիեզերական հրի ամեն սկզբունք հաստատվում է սրտի լծակով։ Մարդու նկրտող աուրան ամենահզոր շարժիչն է։ Վեհապետը դրսևորում է իր նկրտող Աուրայի հուրը։ Հրեղեն Հոգին լարում է հաստատված աուրայի նկրտումը։ Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգեստեղծագործումն ու հրեղեն կենտրոնները մարդկության համար լավագուն սանդղափուլն են արարում։ Որքա՜ն նկրտող է Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգու հուրը տիեզերական տեղաշարժերի ներքո։ Այդպես, երբ դեպի փոխակերպում նկրտումը լարում է մոլորակը, համագործակցության հզորությունը դեպի տարածության հուրն է կանչում։



- - - - - - -



*685.* 


Միայն, երբ էությունը հագեցած է հրով, կարելի է ասել, որ այն ամենաթափանց է։ Միայն, երբ գործողությունը տոգորված է հրով, այն արարում է։ Միայն, երբ բոլոր ջահերը վառված են, Լույսը խոցում է խավարը։ Ուստի Մեզանով ստեղծված ամեն ինչ այդքան հզոր է կանգնած, և նկրտման հիմքը գրավում է հրեղեն խթանիչ ուժերին։ Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, արարում ենք սրտի լծակով և ասում ենք՝ նկրտման գեղեցկությունը տալիս է բոլոր ճանապարհները։



- - - - - - -



*686.* 


Երբ ճառագայթները լարում են էներգիայի խթանիչ ուժը, նկրտումը չի կարող կանգ առնել։ Երբ ոգին ներդրված Մագնիս է կրում, նա առնչվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսին։ Հետևաբար, երբ կառուցվում է նոր աստիճան, տիեզերական նկրտվածությունը տեղաշարժում է բոլոր կուտակումները։ Տեղաշարժի օրենքն ու շինարարության օրենքը սլանում են դեպի մեկ կիզակետ։ Հետևաբար բոլոր տարածական տեղաշարժերը շարժվում են շինարարության օրենքով։ Տեղաշարժի օրենքի երևույթը լարում է բոլոր ոլորտները։ 



- - - - - - -



*687.* 


Տիեզերական սուրը լարվում է տեղաշարժի գիտակցությամբ։ Միայն ձգողությունն է նկրտում դեպի Մագնիս։ Այն նկրտումները, որոնք հակասում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ընթացքին, բոլոր գիտակցությունները լարում են սրի խորհրդանիշով։ Ոգու զարգացումը սրին գիտակցության հզորություն է տալիս։ Եվ տիեզերական նկրտվածությունը աննահանջելիության խթանիչ ուժ է ստեղծում։ Այդպես ոգու չափանիշը գիտակցությանը ստեղծագործելու խթանիչ ուժ է տալիս։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*688.* 


Ոգու սուրը նկրտում է բոլոր լարված գիտակցությունները։ Դեպի տեղաշարժ նկրտող ամեն գիտակցություն արարում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ։ Այդ պատճառով Մենք արարում են ոգու սրով, այդ պատճառով Մեր աշխատակիցներն արարում են ոգու սրով։ Հրեղեն Հոգու ստեղծագործումը գիտակցությունները լարում է հրով։



- - - - - - -



*689.* 


Երբ տիեզերական կրակներն առնչվում են կենտրոնների հետ, ամենամեծ լարումն  է տեղի ունենում։ Կենտրոնների ստեղծագորությանը միացողները Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ կապ են ստանում։ Միայն երբ կենտրոնները տիեզերականորեն պատասխանում են բոլոր ձգողություններին, հրեղեն կերպով կարելի է սահմանել ապագան։ Այդպես Մենք լարում ենք տիեզերական արարչագործությունները։



- - - - - - -



*690.* 


Կենտրոնների ստեղծագործումը լարվում է տիեզերական կրակներով։ Առանձնապես վառ կարելի է արտահայտել հրի ընթացքը, երբ տիեզերական տեղաշարժ է կատարվում։ Երբ ոգու հուրը միանում է տիեզերական կրակների հետ, նա արարում է տիեզերականորեն։ Ուստի մեր բոցավառ Մայր Հրեղեն Հոգին պետք է հուր դրսևորի մարդկությանը Մայտրեյայի Դարաշրջանում, տեղաշարժի մեծ ժամանակներում։ Այդպես Մենք իրականացնում ենք մեծ օրենքը։



- - - - - - -



*691.* 


Բարեշրջման ամեն նոր աստիճան տեղաշարժի կարիք ունի։ Երբ նկրտող տարերքները լարում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսը, նոր աստիճանների դրսևորումը սահմանվում է հրով։ Այդպես հեռացող ուժերը նոր էներգիաներ են լարում։



- - - - - - -



*692.* 


Այդպես կենտրոնների լարումը հետևանքն է տիեզերական կրակների։ Իհարկե, կենտրոնները զգում են բոլոր տիեզերական հանկարծաշրջումները։ Հրեղեն Հոգին զգում է բոլոր հոսանքները։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*693.* 


Տիեզերական միտքը լարվում է նկրտող Մագնիսով։ Տարածական միտքը լարվում է Մագնիսի լծակով։ Եվ բոլոր մարդկային մտքերը նկրտում էն Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ ներդաշնակված։ Բոլոր գործողությունների Մագնիսին ուղեկցող բոլոր ուժերը լարվում են նկրտման երևույթով։ Հետևաբար նկրտող Մագնիսի հանդեպ բոլոր դիմադրություններն իրենց սկիզբն առնում են հակադարձ հոսանքների գիտակցությունից։ Բոլոր կենտրոնների համաձայնեցվածության դեպքում կարելի է հաստատել էներգիաների լարումը։ Դիմադրությունները Տիեզերքում ստեղծագործմանն օժանդակող լարում են հրահրում։ Այդպես բոլոր գիտակից էներգիաները բարեշրջում են արարում։



- - - - - - - 



*694.* 


Իհարկե, բոլոր տիեզերական կրակներն այդպես զգում է Հրեղեն Հոգին։ Հրեղեն Հոգու բոլոր տկարությունները, իհարկե, տիեզերական բնույթի են։ Ուստի պետք է պահպանել զգոն օրգանիզմը։ Այնքա՜ն կարևոր ժամանակ է, և այնքա՜ն մեծ է կենտրոնների ստեղծագործումը։ Այդպես Մենք կենտրոնները ներկայացնում ենք մարդկությանը։ Մարդկությանը բերված ամեն նվեր իր մեծ հետևանքներն ունի։



- - - - - - -



*695. * 


Ամենից շատ մարդիկ սարսափում են գիտակցության լայնացումից։ Սովորականի սահմաններում ամեն ինչ այնքան մոտ է մարդուն, և ամեն նոր միտք ընդդիմության հաստատում է առաջացնում։ Ուստի, երբ Մենք ուղարկում ենք սխրանքի, Մենք, նախ և առաջ, նկրտում ենք դեպի նոր գիտակցություն։ Միայն դեպի գիտակցության լայնացումը տանող անսահման նկրտման և դեպի արտասովորը նկրտման մեջ կարելի է առաջ մղել գիտակցությունը դեպի բարեշրջում։



- - - - - - -



*696.* 


Գիտակցության լայնացումը՝ Մեր նկրտումն է, և երբ Մեր աշխատակիցները կրում են այդ անոթը, լիակատար կոպերացիա է հաստատվում։ Այդպես Մեր Եղբայրներն արարում են, լայնացնելով գիտակցությունը։ Եվ Հրեղեն Հոգու մեծ փորձը մարդկությանը գիտակցության լայնացում կտա և երկու աշխարհների մեծ ըմբռնում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*697.* 


Մարդկային ստեղծագործություններն այնքան քիչ են համապատասխանում Գոյության հիմքերին։ Բարեշրջման ընթացքը կարող է հաստատվել չդրսևորված էներգիաներով։ Բայց Տիեզերքի արտահայտված ուժերը, որոնք այդպես անհամաչափելիորեն կիրառում են մարդիկ, հաստատում են բարեշրջման կասեցումը։ Չէ՞ որ ամեն տվյալ բանաձև այնքան անընդունելի է մարդկային ըմբռնման մեջ, որ երևույթը, հիրավի, տարածությունը հագեցնում է ծնունդներով։ Պետությունները, Կառավարությունները, ընտանիքներն այնքա՜ն աղավաղված են մարդկային հասկացման մեջ։ Այդպիսով գիտակցության լայնացումն Անսահմանության նոր աստիճան կտա։



- - - - - - -



*698.* 


Հրեղեն Հոգու ամեն միտք, մարգարիտ է գիտակցության վերանորոգման համար։ Այդ պատճառով տարածությունն այդպես հագենում է Մեր Եղբայրներով։ Իհարկե, մեխանիկական համակարգով շարժվող երկիրը չի կարող հասանել առանց հինն ավերելու։ Հետևաբար Մենք գնահատում են ամեն ստեղծագործական միտք, և ամբողջ աշխարհի ոսկով անհնար է գնել մտքի աճը։



- - - - - - -



*699.* 


Տիեզերական ուժերի համադրությունն այնքան լարված է, որ մարդկության գիտակցությունը դեպի հագեցած հուր է նկրտում։ Մարմինների ստեղծման ներքո ամեն ուժ գոյության հրի հզորություն է ձեռք բերում, և ամեն վերանորոգված աստիճան հագենում է նոր ըմբռնմամբ։ Այդպես ոգեստեղծագործում է հուրը և լարում է բոլոր բանաձևերը։ Այդպես անսահմանորեն առաջ է ընթանում գիտակցությունը։



- - - - - - -



*700.* 


Արևի ճառագայթների ստեղծագործման հետ լարվում է կենտրոնների բացահայտումը։ Փորձի այդ փուլում արևահյուսակը համապատասխանում է արևի պտույտին, հետևաբար արևահյուսակի ամեն պտույտ հաստատում է կապը Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ։ Սա Հրեղեն Հոգու փորձի կարևորագույն հաստատումներից մեկն է, ուստի ամենակարևորն է մայրամուտից հետո արևահյուսակը պաշտպանել լարումից։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*701.* 


Մարդկությունն այնքա՜ն է վախենում Անհայտից։ Ինչպես ամեն զգացում ամրապնդվում է ներքին երևույթի կապից արտաքին աշխարհի հետ, այդպես էլ մարդկությունն է ամրապնդում  իր տարատեսակ ընկալումները։ Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է սահմանել ամեն արարածի կյանքը։ Նյութական աշխարհում ամեն էություն ապրում է անընդմեջ շարժմամբ, հետևաբար Անհայտը կարող է նկատվել հավերժ՝ դեպի Անսահմանություն շարժման մեջ։



- - - - - - -



*702.* 


Տեսանելի աշխարհում են գտնվում բոլոր գլխավոր դրսևորումները նյութական աչքի համար, բայց հոգևոր գիտակցությունը գիտի, թե ինչով է շարժվում Տիեզերքը։ Հետևաբար Հրեղեն Հոգու փորձն ու ոգեստեղծագործումը տեսանելին կապում են անտեսանելիի հետ։



- - - - - - -



*703.* 


Ամեն մարդկային ընկալում այնքան նկրտված է դեպի տիեզերական էներգիաների հետ միացումը, որ տարածական երևույթը դրանից դժվար է անջատել։ Բացի արտահայտված դրսևորումներից, մարդկությունը պետք է ստեղծեր ժամանակի չափը, քանզի առանց աստիճաններ ստեղծելու, մարդկությունը չի կարող ամրապնդվել իր աճի մեջ։ Այդպես արարման ամեն չափանիշ բարեշրջման աստիճան է տալիս։



- - - - - - -



*704.* 


Գործելու միջոցները տարբերվում են իրենց լարումներով։ Դեպի տիեզերական գործողություն նկրտող ոգին միշտ  ի հայտ է  բերում տիեզերական չափանիշների ընդունումը։ Դեպի էգոիստական լարում նկրտող ոգու գործողության միջոցները միշտ հաստատում են բարեշրջման կասեցման չափանիշները։ Գործելու բոլոր միջոցներն, այդ կերպով, լարվում են մարդկային մտադրությունների լծակով։ Այդ պատճառով է, որ մոլորակն այդպես պայքարում է հաստատված, արտահայտված լարման մեջ։ Այդ պատճառով է, որ գործելու միջոցներն այդպես փոխում են կարմայական հետևանքները։ Հետևաբար մարդկային չափանիշների դաշտը ոլորտը լցնում է ամբարտակներով։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*705.* 


Գործողության միջոցների մեջ արտահայտվում են բոլոր հոգևոր որոնումները։ Նկրտողը, հրաժարվողը, անձնվերը՝ այդպես են արտահայտում լարվածությունը. այդ ոգին այդպես է հասկանում Ընդհանուր Բարիքը։ Ինքնության երևույթ պահանջողը հաստատում է գործողության իր միջոցները։ Այդպես հավերժ պայքարում է ամբողջ մարդկային շրջանը։



- - - - - - -



*706.* 


Մարդկությանը ծառայելու չափանիշը նկրտում է ոգուն դեպի նկրտման միջոցներ։ Երբ ոգին գիտի հանուն Բարիքի լարման չափանիշը, նա գիտակցաբար ուղղորդում է իր հնարավորությունները։ Ոգու օղակը շրջապատում է մարդու աուրան հզոր նկրտմամբ, ուստի հիվանդ աուրան և ծուռ գծով շրջապատված աուրան տարածության մեջ համապատասխան հագեցում են ստեղծում։ Այդ ուրաները երկակի ազդեցություն են գործում շրջապատողների վրա։ Միանման աուրաների վրա նրանք հրահրում են բացասական ներուժի ուժեղացում, իսկ հակառակ աուրաների վրա հրահրում են մութը խոցելու և Բարուն ծառայելու երկակի նկրտում։ Բայց այդ հիվանդ աուրաները սնվում են հակադիր աուրաների արտահոսքերով։ Որքա՜ն կարևոր է մեծ աուրային զգալ իր զրահը։ Այնքա՜ն կարևոր է գիտակցել այդ օրենքը։ Բարեշրջումն առաջ է ընթանում Լույսո՛վ։



- - - - - - -



*707.* 


Եթե ցանկացած արարածի ընթացքը չի փոխակերպվում կամ չի շարունակվում, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս կարելի է բացատրել Տիեզերքի կյանքը։ Չէ՞ որ տարածականության օրենքը նույնն է ամբողջ Տիեզերքում, և բոլոր սկզբունքները պատկանում են այդ նույն օրենքին։ Ուստի ամեն կենսական էներգիա պետք է ապրի տարածականորեն։ Այդ տարածությունները գոյություն ունեն բոլոր տարածքներում, և դեպի տարածության օրենք գիտակից նկրտմանը հասած յուրաքանչյուր ոգի հասանում է ողջ երկարությունն ու անսահմանությունը։



- - - - - - -



*708.* 


Տարածության երկարությունը կոչվում է արտահայտված Գոյության ուղի։ Ուստի, երբ նկրտումը լարում է ոգին, հրեղեն գիտակցությունը ներառնում է բոլոր տիեզերական կրակները։ Այդպես ամեն լարված ալիք արտացոլվում է Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնների վրա։ Այդ պատճառով տիեզերական էներգիաների խաղն այդքան հզոր կերպով արտացոլվում է կենտրոնների վրա, այդ պատճառով այդքան հոգատար կերպով պետք է պահպանել սիրտը։ Ճշգրիտ ցուցանիշ։ Այդպես է պետք հետևել զգացումներին։ Պետք է ամեն ինչ նկատել, ամեն ինչ տեսանելի է, ամեն ինչ համեմատելի է։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*709.* 


Երբ էներգիաները հաղորդակցվում են մոլորակի հետ, այլատեսակություն է հաստատվում։ Հետևաբար մարդկային ընկալունակությունը լարում է մարմինների կազմավորումը։ Միայն մարդկային հաղորդակցումն է մարմիններ տալիս Տիեզերքին։ Եթե Գեղեցկության գոյությունը նախասահմանված է Տիեզերքի Կամքով, ուրեմն մարդկությունը պետք է ամրապնդվի իր հզորութան մեջ։ Ընկալող և իրագործող ոգի՝ այսպես պետք է մտածի իր մասին մարդը։ Ուստի տիեզերական էներգիաների յուրաքանչյուր ալիք իր նախասահմանումներն ունի։



- - - - - - -



*710.* 


Այդ սրբազան ալիքները նկրտում են դեպի զգոն ընկալող ոգին։ Ոգու ստեղծագործումը կախված է ընկալունակության զգոնությունից։ Միայն կենտրոններին է հասանելի ընկալումը։ Լինում է մասնակի ընկալում, և այդ ժամանակ ոգին ձեռք է բերում մասնագիտություն։ Իհարկե, ստեղծագործության մեջ լինում է ամեն ինչ ընդգրկող համադրության և մասնագիտության հաստատված ուղղություն։ Այդպե՛ս է կառուցվում կյանքը։ Այդ պատճառով ամեն տարածական կլիշե տարբեր կերպ է ընկալվում։ Այդ պատճառվ Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոններն ընկալում են բոլոր էներգիաների էությունը։ Արդյունքը մեծ է։ Ամեն նոր գիտություն պետք է հիմնի իր  սկզբունքները, նախքան կամրապնդի գիտելիքներ աշխարհի համար։ Հետևաբար հաստատում եմ Հրեղեն Հոգու Մոր կենտրոնների հուրը որպես մեծ նվաճում։



- - - - - - -



*711.* 


Հիրավի, մարդկային մտածողության ընթացքը հարաբերություններ է արարում տիեզերական գանձերի հետ, ուստի ամեն միտք հաստատված էջ է ծնում։ Մտածողության կենտրոնները կախված են ընկալման երևույթից։ Չէ՞ որ մարդկության կարիքներն  ուղղակիորեն խոսում են մարդկության ուղղվածության մասին։ Այդպես հստակորեն է հիմնված հարաբերականության սկզբունքը։ Ուստի նմանությունը կարիք ունի հաստատված արտահայտված նկրտման։



- - - - - - -



*712.* 


Մեր գործերում միտքը համապատասխանում է գործողությանը։ Ոգու ստեղծագործումը հաստատում է բոլոր ուղղությունները։ Հիրավի, մտքի նկրտումը խթանիչ ուժ է տալիս բոլոր ստեղծագործական նախաձեռնություններին։ Այդ պատճառով Հրեղեն Հոգու ամեն միտք արարում է հեռավորության վրա։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*713.* 


Գիտակցության ընդլայնման լարվածությունը հիմք է տալիս բոլոր մտքերին։ Արդյո՞ք այդպես են հասկանում անգետները։ Արդյո՞ք այդպես են հասկանում հերքող նյութապաշտները։ Ամեն ինչ տարածության մեջ է ամփոփված, և ամեն մարմին ապրում է բոլոր փոփոխություններով։ Հետևաբար գիտակցության ընդլայնումը մարդուն պետք է տարածության ըմբռնման վերածնունդ ընձեռնի։ Այդպես ամեն միտք տարածական էներգիաների առաջընթաց է կրում։ Ոգու ստեղծագործումն իր սերմում օղակ ունի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ։ Այդպիսով ոգին Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ամենահզոր արտահայտիչն է։ Նկրտումը դեպի Անսահմանություն՝ Մեր ստեղծագործման ըմբռնումը կտա։



- - - - - - -



*714.* 


Տարածության էներգիաների ստեղծագործման կապակցությամբ արտահայտված վերելք է կառուցվում։ Հրեղեն Հոգու նոր գիտությունը կտա գործելաձևեր, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են ընկալման զգոնության համար։ Այդ հրեղեն գիտելիքը ճանաչելու է տարածությունը, գիտենալու է հրի բանաձևը։ Այդպես անխախտելիորեն կառուցվում է գալիքի գիտությունը։



- - - - - - -



*715.* 


Մարդկանց նախաձեռնությունները հաստատում են բոլոր աստիճանների ներուժը և բոլոր նկրտումներն ուղղորդում են դեպի լարման կենտրոն։ Բոլոր մարդկային նախաձեռնությունները լարվում են տարբեր էությունների կողմից։ Բարեշրջման մեջ այնքա՜ն հստակորեն են սահմանված տարածական գանձերի համար կռիվները։ Այդպես էներգիաների աստիճանների զարգացումն ընկած է մարդկության հզորության մեջ։ Եվ բարեշրջման կասեցման աստիճանն էլ մարդու ձեռքերում է գտնվում։ Հիրավի, երկու աստիճանները լարում են գործողությունների աշխարհը։ Հիրավի, Հուրը Կրողներն ու բարեշրջման հակառակորդներն ամրապնդում են բարեշրջական պայքարը։ Այդպես մարդկության առաջխաղացումն ընթանում է բարեշրջական պայքարով։



- - - - - - -



*716.* 


Մեր հրի սկզբունքն այնքան լարված է, որ ստեղծագործումը դեպի Հրի Աղբյուրն է նկրտված։ Եվ Աշխարհի Մայրն ուղղում է իր ճառագայթները դեպի Մեր ոլորտներ։ Միայն Մեր մոտեցումները մոլորակին բարեշրջում կտան և կիրականացնեն շինարարությունը, ուստի բարեշրջական մենամարտը կորոշի Մեր հաղթանակը. այդպես թշնամու բերած ամեն քար հաղթանակի նոր աստիճան կտա։ Այդպես, հիրավի, Մենք օգտվում ենք ամեն խոչընդոտից։ Հիրավի, մեծ ստեղծագործություն է։ Հրի Տարան մարդկությանը նոր գիտություն կտա։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*717.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսին միանալը ոգուն լարված նկրտում է տալիս։ Մարդու ստեղծագործումն ընթանում է նկրտման ուղիով։ Գոյությունը նկրտումների հատությունների գիտակցում է պահանջում։ Այդպես ամեն արտահայտված հնարավորություն կարող է ապրել միայն նպատակահարմարությամբ։ Հետևաբար որպես նպատակահարմարության հիմք մարդը կարող է ձևակերպել Գոյության իմաստը։ Նյութը հաստատվում է մարդու ոգու դրսևորած մարմնով, այդպես պատճառն ու հետևանքը հիմնում են Գոյության իմաստը։



- - - - - - -



*718.* 


Այնքա՜ն ուսուցանելի է նպատակահարմարության սկզբունքի ձևակերպումը։ Եթե մարդկությունն իր նկրտման մեջ գիտակցման դրսևորում ցուցաբերեր, մեր մոլորակը նոր աստիճան կունենար։ Աննպատակահարմարության այս հաստատման մեջ է ապրում մարդկությունը։ Եվ այնքան մեծ են այդ հաստատման  ծնունդները, որ մութ են մարդկային ոլորտները։ Եվ ստորգետնյա պայթյունների ժամանակաշրջանը համապատասխանում է վերերկրային կուտակումներին։ Եվ երկրները, որոնց վերևում քուլա-քուլա բարձրանում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի անըմբռնողությունը, կտուժեն՝ այսպես հիշենք։ Հետևաբար արևահյուսակը, ուղիղ համապատասխանության մեջ գտնվելով Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ, տալիս է հանկարծաշրջումների բոլոր նշանները։ "Թասի" իմացությունը հաճախ թախիծ է արտահայտում։ Իհարկե, մարդկային ճիչերը լվանում են մոլորակը։ Այդպես Տիեզերքը լարում է Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնները, այդպես օրգանիզմի զգոնությունը համապատասխան թրթիռներ է արտահայտում։ Այդպես մենք ծառայում ենք Տիեզերքի՛ն։



- - - - - - -



*719.* 


Աշխարհի գիտակցությունն ու ըմբռնումը լարվում է ոգու լծակով։ Ամեն ոգի արարում է իր աշխարհը, և արարված աշխարհի գեղեցկությունը կամ այլանդակությունը կախված է գիտակցության որակից։ Այդպիսով, միայն տիեզերական էներգիաների գիտակցումն է ոգու ստեղծագործում տալիս։ Բայց Տիեզերական Մագնիսի էությունը հերքող ոգին մեկուսանում է անգիտության ոլորտում։ Կարելի է ասել մարդկությանը, որ գոյություն ունի այն աշխարհը, որը նա ստեղծել է, իսկ իսկական նկրտման աշխարհն ապրում է հրեղեն գիտակցության մեջ և Անսահմանության մեջ։



- - - - - - -



*720.* 


Անսահմանության աշխարհներ. հաստատված աշխարհներ. ներդաշնակության աշխարհներ. սահմաններ ունեցող աշխարհներ. Լույսի և խավարի աշխարհներ, - այսպես մարդկությունը ստեղծում և ամրապնդում է գործողությունների դաշտը։ Այդպես դրսևորվում է մարդկության ստեղծագործությունը։ Ուստի տարածությունը հագեցնող ամեն միտք նոր մարմին է տալիս։ Այդ մտքերը հագեցնում են աշխարհներն իրենց հզոր թրթիռներով՝ այդպես ոգու հուրը իր աշխարհն է տալիս։ Բայց դեպի հերքման ցուրտն ուղղված ոգին ստեղծում է խավարի աշխարհ։ Այդ երկու գործոնները ստեղծում են տարածության պայքարը։ Այդպես բոցավառ կենտրոնները զգում են ամբողջ մենամարտը, հետևաբար ամեն կենտրոն պատասխանում է տարածական թրթիռներին։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*721.* 


Չարտահայտված նյութը հաստատվում է կյանքում միայն ոգեշնչմամբ։ Միայն մարմինն է նյութին կյանքի արտահայտում տալիս, բայց ոգին պետք է ամրապնդվի այն ըմբռնման վրա, որ չնայած նյութը կյանք-բարիքի հատկությունը ստանում է ոգեշնչումից, բայց ընթացքն ինքը կախված է Հավերժական Հրի ներուժից։ Այդպես միտքը ձևավորում է գործողությունը, բայց արարողը ոգու ներուժն է։ Այդպես մարդկությունը բաշխվում է ըստ ոգու ներուժի։



- - - - - - -



*722.* 


Ո՞վ է ուրեմն արարում ոգու հզորությամբ։ Հուրը կրողը, բարեշրջման զգոն ծառան, մարդկանց արարիչը, մարդու աճի վրա իր բոլոր ուժերը տվողը։ Իր որոնումներում մարդկությունը պետք է նմանվի այս Լուսակիրներին։ Ինչպե՞ս է ուրեմն արարում երկրի վրա Վերարքան։ Բարձրացնելով իր շրջապատը։ Այդպես ոգու մաքուր հրով Վերարքան մեծարում է ոլորտները։



- - - - - - -



*723.* 


Մոլորակի շերտավորումները՝ կարմայով հաստատված հետևանքների հիմքերն են։ Դեպի նրբագույն էներգիաներ նկրտման ներքո մարդկությունը շրջապատվում է համապատասխան երևույթով. հետևաբար, երբ հոգևոր վերելքն այդքան դանդաղորեն է ամրապնդվում մարդկության կողմից, շերտավորման հաստատված աստիճանը ճնշում է դործադրում երկրի կեղևի վրա։ Երկրի ճենճահոտը լարված է, և նույնքան ծանր են երկրի հոսանքները։ Այդ պատճառով  երկրի ոլորտում այդքան շատ հանկարծաշրջումներ կան։ Այդպես հաստատվում են մարգարեությունները։



- - - - - - -



*724.* 


Երբ Մենք ասացինք, որ Հրեղեն Հոգին զգում է բոլոր լարումները, հիրավի, դրանով մատնանշեցինք արհավիրքները։ Ամեն ջղաձգական շարժում, ինչպես ալիք, արտացոլվում է կենտրոնների վրա։ Ամեն տարածական ճակատամարտ լարում է յուրաքանչյուր կենտրոն։ Ամեն նետ, որն արձակված է Մեր Աշտարակներից, լարում է կենտրոնները, այդ պատճառով այդքան լարված է Մեր Հրեղեն Հոգու Մոր օրգանիզմը։ Մեծ է տարածական կռիվը։ Իհարկե, երբ այդքան հզոր է մեր մոտիկությունը, ալիքները հրեղեն լարում են հաստատում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*725.* 


Երկրային շերտերն այդքան լարված են, քանզի բոլոր երկրային կենտրոնները ցնցվում են դեպի տեղաշարժ նկրտման մեջ։ Քանզի տիեզերական տեղաշարժի ամեն աստիճան լարում է հրահրում։ Այդպես գործում են ոգին և մատերիան։ Երբ ոգին սուզվում է բարեշրջման հաստատված ոլորտի մեջ, Տիեզերական Մագնիսը սկսում է ձգել։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն հաստատվի կրակներ չբերող ոգին։ Հետևաբար բարեշրջման ամեն աստիճան շարում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսը։ Միայն երբ ոգին ի վիճակի է ստեղծել "թասի" կուտակման աստիճան, նա կարող է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի համագործակիցը դառնալ։ Սովորական շրջանակներից դուրս ամեն ինչ շինարարությանն է վերաբերվում։ Դուրս գալով երկրային շերտերի պատկերացումից, ոգին հասկանում է երկրի կարիքները։ Հիրավի, այդպես ոգին կհասկանա Անսահմանությունը։



- - - - - - -



*726.* 


Նկրտման օրենքը բերում է բոլոր հաստատումները։ Նկրտումը դեպի բարօրություն տալիս է բոլոր վերին ուղիները, բայց Տիեզերական Մագնիսին հակառակ ընթացող չարությունն օգտվում է ցածրագույն չափանիշներից։ Հետևաբար Տիեզերքում մութ ուժերը լարվում են ցածրագույն ոլորտներով։ Վճռական տեղաշարժի րոպեին ժողովուրդների ստեղծագործումն արտահայտվում է այդքան վառ և Տիեզերքը լարում է Լույսի ուժերը հաղթանակի համար։ Այդպես անսահմանորեն Լույսի շիթերը հաղթում են տիեզերական գործունեության մեջ։



- - - - - - -



*727.* 


Շերտավորումների որակները ներկայացնում են ժողովուրդներին շրջապատող ոլորտների պատկերները։ Ժողովրդական ոգին միշտ նախասահմանում է գալիքի էությունը։ Յուրաքանչյուր ժողովրդի շուրջ թրթռում է հետևանքների կարման, հետևաբար մարդիկ այդպես են նկրտում դեպի Ճշմարտության հիմքերը, բայց միայն ընտրյալներն են գնում Ճշմարտության փոխանցքով։ Ամենից շատ խեղաթյուրվում է Ճշմարտության հասկացությունը։ Ուստի երբ Մենք ասում ենք Ճշմարտություն՝ Մենք կանչում ենք դեպի նուրբ էներգիաներին տիրապետելը և դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս։ Կարելի է սահմանել ամեն մի ժողովրդական թրթիռ։ Ամենաճիշտ ցուցանիշն է ժողովրդական միտքը։ Հաստատված նկրտվածությունը բանալի է տալիս դեպի ճանաչում։ Այդպես ժողովրդական ոգին շարում է իր աստիճանները։



- - - - - - -



*728.* 


Կարելի է պնդել, որ Հրեղեն Հոգին մաքուր ֆիզիկական ցավեր չունի։ Բոլոր ֆիզիկական ցավերը կոչվում են հրեղեն, նուրբ էներգիաների նշաններ բերող, հետևաբար ամեն լարում սրբազան ցավեր է հրահրում։ Այդքան հզոր է ընկալման զգոնությունը, բայց գլխավորը՝ պետք է խուսափել լարվածությունից։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*279.* 


Աշխարհը, որը վերաբերվում է յուրաքանչյուր ոգու, նկրտման արտահայտումն է։ Իր լարված հոսանքները զգացող ոգին պետք է դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հոսանք նկտրի։ Բայց մարդկության կողմից այդպե՞ս է արդյոք հաստատվում սեփական ոլորտների ստեղծագործումը։ Չէ՞ որ դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ շփման նկրտող ամեն ոգի կգտնի իր դրսևորված արարումները, բայց դեպի ինքնություն ձգտող ոգին կործանման աշխարհ է արարում։ Այդ աշխարհները հագեցնում են տարածությունը և հաստատում են ամեն հեղաշրջում։ Տիեզերքում ամեն ինչ կապակցված է, և այդ պատճառով մարդկությունը պատասխանատու է ամեն ստեղծած ոլորտի համար։ Այդպես են ստեղծվում տիեզերական ոլորտները։



- - - - - - -



*730.* 


Որքա՜ն ստեղծագործորեն սքանչելի է աշխարհը, որն իր շուրջ Հրեղեն Հոգին է ստեղծում։ Հիրավի, հագեցա՛ծ են ոլորտները մտքի կենդանի հրով։ Երբ միտքը լարում է ոլորտները, բոլոր տարածական կրակները հնչում են։ Այդ մտքերն ինչպես նկրտված հնչողությու՛ն է։ Մտքի դրսևորումը հաստատում է թրթիռները տարածության մեջ։ Ուստի Մեր ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժը հրեղեն միտքն է։ 



- - - - - - -



*731.* 


Երբ աշխարհը ցնցվում է, տիեզերական տեղաշարժն ինչպե՞ս չգիտակցել։ Երբ աշխարհը գոյություն ունի բարեշրջման համար, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս չնկրտել դեպի իսկական արարչագործություն։ Մեծ արարչագործության մեջ ամեն ինչ նախատեսված է վերամշակման համար և մարդկության գլխավոր խնդիրը պետք է ներդրման որակը լինի։ Հետևաբար, երբ Մենք լարում ենք ստեղծագործական բոլոր խթանիչ ուժերը, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս չհասկանալ Տիեզերքի շինարարությունը։ Հետևաբար Գոյության գեղեցկությունն ամփոփված է բոլոր նրբագույն էներգիաների իրականացման մեջ։ Այդ սկզբունքի մեջ է ամփոփված ամբողջ անծայրածիր ստեղծագործությունը։



- - - - - - -



*732.* 


Երբ աշխարհը ցնցվում է, նուրբ էներգիաները ներգրավվում են դեպի մոլորակ։ Այդ պատճառով մարդկությունը պետք է գիտակցի, որ ավերման և տեղաշարժի ժամին հորիզոնում Նոր Արշալույսն է շողում։ Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումն անընդմեջ է, և անդադար է մի լծակների փոխարինումը մյուսներով։ Հետևաբար, երբ խամրում են համաշխարհային բարեշրջման հին հասկացությունները, վառվում է կրակների արշալույսը։ Հիրավի, հրեղեն ժամանակ է, և Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքը կփոխարինի բոլոր հեռացող էներգիաներին։ Այդպես Մենք Նոր Արշալույս են վառում, և տիեզերական վերակառուցման ալիքներն այդքան հզոր են։ Բոլոր կենտրոնները թրթռում են, համահնչելով տիեզերական վերակառուցման հետ։ Մեծ Առավոտ է, և նրա մեջ մարդկությունը կարող է գտնել ճանապարհ դեպի բարեշրջում։ Այդպես Մեր կրակների լույսը մարդկությանը կտա նոր նկրտում, այո՛, այո՛, այո՛։ Հաստատում եմ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*733.* 


Այնքա՜ն շատ են պնդել Վեհապետները մարդկության ապագայի մասին, իսկ ոգին այնքա՜ն քիչ է մտորում հաստատված գոյության խնդրի վրա, որ անցյալը մարդկության համար դժվար երևույթ է պատրաստում։ Ստեղծագործումը կախված է էներգիաների համադրությունից, այդպես էլ ապագան է հաստատվում։ Շատ է խոսվել ստեղծագործման որպես մարդու նախասահմանում  և նախորոշում լինելու մասին։ Իր այդ բախտը մարդը պետք է հասկանա։ Այդ պատճառով, երբ Մեր հաստատված օրենքը մատնանշում է ընթացքի նկրտող երևույթը, պետք է հասանել, որ ապագան անցյալի հետևանքն է։ Այդպես դեպի կարմայական հետևանք ոգու նկրտումը գալիքի նախորոշում կտա։



- - - - - - -



*734.* 


Հետևաբար Մեր Ուսմունքը հասկացողները պետք է հոգատարորեն վերաբերվեն իրենց գործողությունների հաստատմանը։ Հետևաբար Մեր Վահանի տակ այդքան հստակորեն է արարվում լուսավոր ապագան։ Միայն մաքուր նկրտումով կարելի է հասանել, բայց ինքնության շղթաները շրջապատել են Ուսմունքն անըմբռնողությամբ։ Ուստի այնքա՜ն կարևոր է ներթափանցել դրսևորված նկրտման մեջ։ Այդպես պնդում եմ։ Հիրավի, բոլոր լայն հնարավորությունները լայն ըմբռնում կբերեն։



- - - - - - -



*735.* 


Ապագայի նախասահմանումն այդքան լարված է, երբ հաստատում է դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս նկրտման հետևանքը։ Երբ հետևանքն ուժի մեջ է մտնում, ամեն աստիճան ունի իր արտահայտված ձևը։ Դարաշրջանների շղթան հավաքվում է նախասահմանման ճանապարհով։ Այդպես, գիտենալով ներկան, կարելի է որոշել ապագան։ Կարելի է կանխորոշել ժողովրդին նկտում տվող ամեն մի մագնիսական թրթիռ։ Պատճառների ուսումնասիրությունը որոշակի հետևանքներ կտա։ Այդպես թող ամեն ժողովուրդ նկատի իր նկտրումների և բաղձանքների հիմնական որակը։ Լավագույն ցուցանիշն է՝ հոգևոր առաջընթացը։ Այդպես անսահման նկրտման մեջ ստեղծվում է լարված շարժումը դեպի բարեշրջում։



- - - - - - -



*736.* 


Էներգիաների անհամապատասխանությունը Տիեզերքում հրահրում է լարված պայթյուններ։ Արդյո՞ք նույնպիսի անհամապատասխանություններ չկան ոգու և մտքի էներգիաների  միջև։ Ամեն էներգիա ապրում է իր խթանիչ ուժով, ամեն միտք ապրում է իր ներուժով։ Տիեզերական էներգիան շարժի է գցում լարված նկրտվածությունը։ Մարդկային միտքն արարում է միայն սրտի լծակով։ Սրտով չհագեցած խոսքը ոչինչ չի ստեղծի։ Այդպես խոսքի և սրտի միջև անհամապատասխանությունը միայն պայթյուն կստեղծի տարածության մեջ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՎԵՑԵՐՈՐԴ. "ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Հատոր 2"*

*737.* 


Իհարկե, Մենք գնահատում ենք, ամենից առաջ, ազնվությունը։ Իր մեջ սրտի հաստատումը չպարունակող խոսքը դատարկ է։ Միայն  ոգու ներուժը կարող է ուժ տալ ստեղծագործությանը, ուստի հրաշալի հրից զուրկ յուրաքանչյուր միտք զուրկ է կյանքից։ Այդ պատճառով, սրտով լարված յուրաքանչյուր միտք մեծարվում է Մեր կողմից։



- - - - - - -



*738.* 


Էներգիաների համապատասխանության գիտակցության մեջ է ամփոփված ամբողջ տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը։ Ուստի այդքան կարևոր է նկրտել դեպի համապատասխանություն։ Ամբողջ տիեզերական  հզորությունն այդ օրենքի մեջ է ամփոփված։ Տիեզերական համապատասխանության բարձրագույն ըմբռնման կիրառումը ոգուն ուղղություն կտա։ Ուստի երբ հաստատվում է ոգու ազատությունը, ուղղությունը կախված կլինի ճանապարհների ընտրությունից։ Այդպես համապատասխանությունը Տիեզերքի և ոգու միջև լարված է սերմի ներուժով։ Այդքան կործանիչ է ոգու անհավասարակշռվածությունը, քանզի Մեզ մոտեցող ամեն ոք իր նվաճումների կարման է կրում։ Այդպես, ոգին ուղղորդում է իր ստեղծագործումը ազատորեն ընտրած տիեզերական հոսանքի մեջ։



- - - - - - -



*739.* 


Ճակատագիրը հաստատվում է մոլորակի կողմից, և մարդկության տենչանքներն այդպես խոցում են տարածությունը։ Հետևաբար, ունենալով Մեր Ուսմունքի սկզբունքները, այնքա՜ն հաստատված պատասխաններ են կուտակվում մարդկության զարգացման համար։ Արտահայտելով միայն մեռած տառի Ուսմունքը, ոգին չի համբառնում։



- - - - - - -



*740.* 


Երբ տեղաշարժվում է էներգիան, գործում են բոլոր լարված ուժերը։ Երկրի տեղաշարժի մեջ գործի են ընկնում բոլոր լծակները։ Դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս տանող ստեղծագործությունը լարվում է Լույսի լծակով, բայց երբ մութ ուժերի հոսանքն ուղղվում է դեպի կործանում, սկսում են շարժվել բոլոր տիեզերական ուժերը։ Տեսանելի լարումը շարժման մեջ է գցում միայն տեսանելի գործողությունը։ Ուստի անտեսանելի լարումն անտեսանելիորեն է գործում։ Այդպես ամեն նկրտվածություն իր գործունեության ոլորտն ունի, և ժողովրդական տեղաշարժերը լարվում են երկու ուղիներով։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*741.* 


Իհարկե, երկիրը, որը կորցրել է իր ուղղությունը, գործելու ճշմարիտ պատկեր գտնել անկարող է։ Իհարկե, ցածրագույն չափանիշներից օգտվող երկիրը բարձրագույն դրսևորում չգիտի։ Այսպիսով երկիրը, որը խորտակվում է, պետք է անասելիորեն դեպի կյանք նկրտի։ Հետևաբար Մենք այդքան լարված ենք, և ամենահզոր լարման մեջ ամենահզոր հոսանքն է ստեղծվում։ Այդպես Մենք արարում ենք, և թշնամիները զգում են մեր մոտիկությունը։



- - - - - - -



*742.* 


Տարածության հագեցումը ոգով՝ գիտակից նկրտում է։ Երբ մարդկային միտքը թափանցում է արտահայտված երկրի սահմաններից դուրս, նվիրաբերումը մարդկությանը հաստատվում է այդ տարածական ընծայով։ Այդպես դեպի տարածություն նկրտող  յուրաքանչյուր միտք լավագույն նվաճում է տալիս։ Մտքի նկրտման մեջ պարունակված է տարածության տարեգրությունների նոր նվաճումը։ Հետևաբար ամեն ընդարձակված միտք ոգուն դեպի տարածական բարձունքներ է տանում։ Հետևաբար երկրի սահմաններից դուրս բոլոր թռիչքներին գիտակ ոգին կարող է գիտակցել Անսահմանության ստեղծագործումը։



- - - - - - -



*743.* 


Երկրի սահմանների այն կողմից ամենատարբեր տարեգրություններ բերող ոգին այն օղակն է, որը միացնում է երկիրը բարձրագույն աշխարհների հետ։ Ամեն նվիրաբերություն ոգու գիտակցված նկրտում է տալիս։ Հետևաբար հուրը կրողը մարդկությանն ուղղորդում է դեպի ոգու ստեղծագործման ըմբռնում։ Հետևաբար Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքի Մոր փորձը մարդկությանը նոր նկրտվածություն է տալիս։



- - - - - - -



*744.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսին միացումը կարող է ոգու համար բացել դեպի ընդհանուր բարիքը տանող բոլոր ճանապարհները։ Ու՞ր կարող է ոգին նկրտել, առանց իր ուղղությունը դիտարկելու։ Ինչո՞վ կարող է ոգին հագեցնել իր միտքը։ Ինչպե՞ս կարող է ոգին առնչվել բարձրագույն աշխարհների հետ։ Բոլոր տիեզերական ուժերը կարող են հագեցնել ոգին ճանապարհի ըմբռնմամբ։ Միայն տիեզերական հզորությունը մարդուն գիտակից նկրտում ցույց կտա։ Երբ ոգին գիտակցել է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ընթացքը, նա կարող է նկրտման ճանապարհն ընտրել։ Այդ պատճառով ընկալման զգոնությունն այդքան անխախտելիորեն ոգուն տանում է դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*745.* 


Բոլոր նոր հնարավորությունները Մենք կառուցում ենք ընկալման զգոնության վրա։ Ստեղծագործական ուժերն այդքան հզոր են, երբ լարվում են հզոր ընկալմամբ։ Միայն երբ հնչում են ընկալման զգոնության լարերը, կարելի է ունկնդրել Տիեզերական Մագնիսին, միայն այդ ժամանակ ոգին կարող է հավաքել բոլոր թելերը ստեղծագործելու համար։ Առնչումը Տիեզերական Մագնիսին բոլոր Վեհապետներին նկրտել է դեպի անձնվեր սխրանք։ Ուստի Մենք այդքան գնահատում ենք այն սիրտը, որը Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ընթացքն է զգում։



- - - - - - -



*746.* 


Երբ մարդկությունը կորցրեց ընկալման բոլոր զգոն թելերը, ստիպված էինք հրեղեն ազդեցություն  կիրառել. մաքրման հրեղեն սուրը, ստեղծագործելու հրեղեն սուրը, նկրտման հրեղեն սուրը, նոր էներգիայի հրեղեն սուրը։ Բոլոր հրեղեն լարումները մարդկությանը ստեղծագործում կտան, հրեղեն հագեցած։ Այդպես հրեղեն սուրը, համագործակցելու դեպքում, մարդկությանը տրված տիեզերական հնարավորություններն է բերում։ Եվ երբ տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը հաստատվի հրեղեն կերպով, բոլոր էներգիաները կմոտենան։ Դա վճռական և մարդկային գիտակցությունը բարձրացնող պահ է։ Այդպես անսահմանորեն հագենում է մարդկության միտքը։



- - - - - - -



*747.* 


Տիեզերական ուժերի հետ համագործակցության դեպքում ընկալման զգոնությունը՝ Տիեզերքի երևույթների հետ միասնություն է տալիս։ Ոգուն, որը հաստատում է իր համահնչությունները, տարածական հուրը կարող է ստեղծագործական լարումներ տալ։ Հետևաբար երբ Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգին զգում է բոլոր տիեզերական հանկարծաշրջումները, կապը Տիեզերքի հետ բացում է դեպի գիտելիք տանող բոլոր ուղիները։ Այդպես բոլոր տիեզերական ուժերը հնչում են արևահյուսակի վրա։ Նրբությունը նախորոշում է ընկալման յուրաքանչյուր որակ։ Ամբողջ բարեշրջումը շարադրվում է այդ օրենքի վրա։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*748.* 


Մտքի նշանակությունը կարելի է սահմանել ստեղծագործության շարժիչի հաստատմամբ։ Տիեզերքն իր բազմազանության մեջ բարձրագույն մտքով է լարվում։ Միայն երբ գիտակցված է նկրտումը դեպի միտք, կարելի է էներգիայի նուրբ որակ ընտրել։ Երբ մարդկությունը պնդում է մտքի մասին, այդժամ, իհարկե, մտքի նշանակությունը պետք է Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործմանը հարող գիտակցված ձև ընդունի։ Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործման ներքո յուրաքանչյուր միտք՝ շարժում է։ Մարդկային ստեղծագործման մեջ միտքն ամեն աստիճանի շարժիչն է, ինչպես փոքրի, այնպես էլ մեծի մեջ։ Չէ՞ որ այնքա՜ն հզոր է մտքի նշանակությունը։



- - - - - - -



*749.* 


Ինչպես թևեր, տանում են մաքուր մտքերը, ինչպես սև ագռավների երամ, հորիզոնն են ծածկում մութ մտքերը, - ոգին պետք է սա գիտակցի։ Իր մութ մտքերի վրա լուտանքը ոգին պետք է գիտակցի։ Միայն նկրտող, մաքուր միտքն է հաջողության հաստատում տալիս. հետևաբար Ուսմունքին յուրաքանչյուր հարող պետք է ամրապնդվի մտքի նշանակության մեջ։ Հիրավի, պնդում եմ, ոգու թռիչքի մեջ է հաստատված մտքի ամբողջ նկրտումը։



- - - - - - -



*750.* 


Գիտակցության լայնացումը ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժի սկզբունքն է։ Երբ Տիեզերքը ձգում է միտքը դեպի գիտակցված կոոպերացիա, հաստատվում է համապատասխան նկրտում, ուստի իր ներուժի մեջ գիտակցված համագործակցության հանդեպ նկրտող ստեղծագործում պահող ոգին կարող է լարել բոլոր կրակները։ Այնքա՜ն կարևոր է գիտակցումը, որ յուրաքանչյուր միտք կիրառելի է կյանում։ Ոչ թե խոսքերով, այլ մտքով է աշխարհը շարժվում։ Այդպես յուրաքանչյուր միտք կօգնի տիեզերական էներգիային։



- - - - - - -



*751.* 


Իհարկե, ստեղծագործական միտքը կվերածնի աշխարհը։ Մտքի արքան բարեշրջում է արարում։ Այդպես Մենք կարող ենք առաջ տանել մարդկային գիտակցությունը։ Մենք մտքով ենք արարում։ Ինչպե՜ս պետք է մարդկությունը գիտակցի մտքի նշանակությունը։ Ինչպե՜ս Ուսմունքը պետք է ընկալվի զգոն մտքերով։ Ինչպե՜ս յուրաքանչյուր նկրտող միտք պետք է ոգուն դեպի սխրանք մղի։ Ամեն մեծ միտք միաձուլվում է Վերարքայության շղթայի հետ։ Այդպե՛ս է կառուցվում բարեշրջումը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*752.* 


Տիեզերական էներգիաների յուրաքանչյուր զգացում նկրտում է տալիս դեպի շփում տարածական հրի հետ։ Երբ երկրային կրակների կենտրոնները գործում են, անխուսափելի են տարածական կրակների լարումները։ Ուստի երբ լարվում է Տիեզերքը, անգործուն էներգիաներ չկան։ Հրաբուխները գործում և հրահրում են մարդկային լարումներ։ Այդպես, երբ մարդկությունը լարվում է  տեղաշարժի ստեղծագործական հրով, Մեր նկրտված թռիչքը լարվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսով։ Այդ ժամանակ Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ժամկետներն ու ընթացքը գիտակցող ոգին կարող է զգալ հրաբխային գործողությունները հոգևոր և նյութական ոլորտների վրա։



- - - - - - -



*753.* 


Թշնամիները վախենում են այդ հրաբխային գործողություններից։ Ոգու հրաբուխները նկրտված են, և թշնամիների հոտառությունը դեպի հուրը Կրողների ճանաչում է նկրտում։ Միայն Մեր Աշտարակների հուրը կարող է հաղթել, հետևաբար հրաբուխները գործում են և կործանվում են թշնամիների կացարանները։



- - - - - - -



*754.* 


Տիեզերքում շիթերը լարվում են հեղաշրջման համար։ Ամեն տիեզերական ալիք իր էներգիաներն է բերում։ Տիեզերական էներգիաների կապակցությամբ լարվում է մոլորակի ոգին, հետևաբար ամեն տիեզերական շիթ լարում է ոգու լարերը։ Տիեզերական էներգիաների տեղաշարժի մեջ լարվում են տիեզերական կրակների խթանիչ ուժերը։ Այդպես ոգու ամեն լար համապատասխանում է տիեզերական հրի շիթին։



- - - - - - -



*755.* 


Որքա՜ն հզորություն է ամփոփված մտքի ձևավորման մեջ։ Մտքի ձևավորման մեջ է ամփոփված ամբողջ ստեղծագործումը։ Կարելի է հաստատել, որ նկրտումը դեպի մտքի գիտակցված ձևավորում արդեն իսկ մտքին կյանք է տալիս։ Միայն մաքուր նկրտման իմացությունը մտքի ստեղծագործում կտա։ Ուստի ամեն թավամազ մտածողություն համապատասխան կազմավորումներ է հրահրում։ Այնքա՜ն ծակծկող են ոգու այդ արատները։ Եվ արգելափակիչ ցանցն այնքա՜ն է վնասվում այդ սրընթաց ասեղներից։ Հետևաբար Մեր աշխատակիցները պետք է սովորեն մտածել առանց փշերի։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*756.* 


Որքա՜ն հզորություն է ներդրված սրտի ստեղծագործման մեջ։ Բոլոր տիեզերական լարումները կարող են պարպվել լուսակիր ճառագայթով։ Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հալեցնել սլացող նետը։ Միայն Լույսի խոցող ճառագայթով։ Հետևաբար Լույսի խոցող ճառագայթը պետք է ներթափանցի բոլոր դժվարին հաստատումների մեջ։ Պետք է լուսավորել բոլոր մութ անկյունները, որտեղ տգիտությունն է թաքնվել։ Պետք է հալեցնել տգիտության և խոցերի վրա հիմնված բոլոր կառույցները, քանզի կառույցների զարգացումը նրանք չեն հաստատում։ Ուստի, երբ Մենք կարռուցում ենք, Մենք դրսևորում ենք մաքուր նկրտում։ Այդպես նոր ըմբռնման երևույթն արարում է մաքուր նկրտմամբ։ Մարդկության կողմից չգիտակցված բոլոր վնասակար կուտակումները ծնում են բարեշրջմանը խանգարող պտուղներ։ Այդպես Լույսի խոցող ճառագայթը կլուսավորի բոլոր մութ անկյունները։



- - - - - - -



*757.* 


Մտքի ձևավորման երևույթը կարող է ստեղծել լավագույն հետևանքների շղթա։ Միայն նկրտման երևույթն արդեն մտքի ձևավորում կտա։ Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է գիտակցել աշխարհակառուցումը։ Միայն բարձրագույն ոլորտներ տանող մտքի ձևավորմամբ։ Եթե մարդկությունը մտածեր բարձրագույն կառույցների մասին, այնքա՜ն հեշտորեն նա կկարողանար կիրառել ընդլայնված հասկացությունների սկզբունքները։ Հետևաբար կիրառումն այն հասկացության, որ բոլոր կենսական սկզբունքները գոյատևում են բոլոր մակարդակների վրա, կմղեն դեպի մտքի ձևավորում։



- - - - - - -



*758.* 


Տիեզերական օրենքը կանչում է մարդուն կիրառել բոլոր սկզբունքները։ Երկրային օրենքները մարդկությունն աղավաղել է։ Բարձրագույն օրենքները լուսավորված են Արքատի ոգով և սրտով։ Տարածությունն այդ երկու մասնատված հասկացություններինն է։ Բայց տիեզերական Գոյության էությունն ասում է՝ ամեն ինչ Տիեզերքում շարունակվում է մինչև Անսահմանության գեղեցկությու՛ն։



- - - - - - -



*759.* 


Լարված հոգեկան միտքը նուրբ զգացմունքների հետ միավորման դեպքում բարձրագույն արարչագործական ուժ է տալիս։ Նուրբ զգացմունքերի ստեղծագործությունը նկրտված է նուրբ էներգիաներով։ Միայն, երբ միտքն օրինականորեն նկրտված է դեպի բարձրագույն ոլորտներ, այդ նկրտումները ստեղծագործական լարվածություն են տալիս։ Հետևաբար զգացմունքների և զգացումների նրբությունը յուրահատուկ է հրի լարված որոնողին։ Այդպես տիեզերական միտքը կարող է ներթափանցել նուրբ-հոգեկան գիտակցության մեջ։ Նուրբ և կոպիտ ընկալումների գիտակցումը մարդկության առաջընթացի առաջին աստիճանը կդառնա։ Այդպես դեպի Աշտարակներ տանող ճանապարհին պետք է հիշել հոգեկան մտքի նրբության մասին։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*760.* 


Ընկալման նրբության մեջ է ամփոփված Ուսուցչին հասկանալը։ Գիտակցման մեջ, որ Ուսուցիչը հագեցնում է աշակերտի ոգին բարձրագույն ըմբռնմամբ, ամփոփված է աշակերտի ողջ առաջընթացը։ Ոգու ստեղծագործումը կարող է այն ժամանակ միայն նկրտել, երբ միտքը հառնում է և Ուսուցչի և աշակերտի միջև շղթան բակղացած է երկու նկրտումներից։ Հիրավի, ո՞վ կբարձրացնի աշակերտի ոգին, եթե ոչ նրա Ուսուցիչը։ Միայն բարձրը կարող է առաջ մղել ցածրին։ Առանց այդ ըմբռնման առաջ չես ընթանա։ Ուրեմն ամփոփենք ընկալման նրբությամբ։



- - - - - - -



*761.* 


Բոլոր հոգեպես նուրբ օրգանիզմներն ընկալում են տիեզերական հոսանքները։ Երբ միտքն առնչվում է բարձրագույն ոլորտներին, այն հագենում է տարածական հրի հոսանքներով։ Այդպես, երբ մեր շիթերը թափվում են երկրային ոլորտում, հրեղեն լարվածություն է հաստատվում։ Հոգեպես նուրբ օրգանիզմի զգացումները շատ են տարբերվում կոպիտ օրգանիզմների զգացմունքներից։ Հետևաբար ընկալումների նրբությունը կարող է պատասխանել միայն բարձրագույն հոսանքներին։



- - - - - - -



*762.* 


Հիրավի, միայն ընկալման նրբությունը կարող է զգալ Մեր Ցանկությունները։ Միայն Հրեղեն Հոգու նրբությունը կարող է գիտենալ նվաճման բոլոր ուղիները։ Հիրավի, բարձրագույն Հրեղեն Հոգուն կարելի է ամեն ի՛նչ։



- - - - - - -



*763.* 


Նուրբ կենտրոնների զգացումը կանխորոշում է ստեղծագործման նրբությունը։ Նուրբ զգացումներով լարված բոլոր ստեղծագործական ուժերը հաստատում են մարմինների նրբությունը։ Ուստի մարդկությունը պետք է ամրապնդվի դեպի նուրբ զգացումները նկրտմամբ։ Տիեզերքի բոլոր հրաշալի մարմինները կառուցված են զգացմունքների նրբության վրա։ Բոլոր նուրբ զգացմունքները նուրբ մարմիններ են ստեղծում։ Այդպես Անսահմանության մեջ մարդկությունը կարող է նրբացնել իր զգացումները։



- - - - - - -



*764.* 


Տիեզերական զգոնությունը լցնում է տարածությունը։ Միայն, երբ զգոնությունն ազդում է ընկալման զգոնության վրա, կարելի է հաստատել բանաձևը։ Հետևաբար, երբ տիեզերական համակցությունը սլանում է դեպի ներդաշնակություն, հզորության զգոնությունն արարում է։ Այդպես անսահմանորեն Տիեզերքը զգոն օրգանիզմներ է արարում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*765.* 


Զգացումների զգոնությունն ամբողջ մարդկությանը համախմբում է բարձր ոլորտներում։ Այդ սկզբունքը Ուսուցչին համախմբում է աշակերտի հետ։ Այդպիսով, աշակերտի համար զգոնությունը գլխավոր որակ է։ Ոգու կիրառած զգոնությունը սրատեսություն է տալիս։ Այդպես, կիրառելով սրտի զգոնությունը, կարելի է հասնել բարձր նկրտումների։



- - - - - - -



*766.* 


Երբ էներգիաները նոր հոսանք են հաստատում, ուրեմն լարումը մեծ է։ Ամեն նկրտվածություն նոր հնարավորություններ է ներգրավում։ Տիեզերական նկրտվածության մեջ խախտվում են միայն Տիեզերքում արտահայտված հաստատումների կշեռքները, ուստի մարդկային գործողությունները տատանվում են և ավերվում են երկրներ։ Այդ կերպ տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը կարող է ամրապնդել տեղաշարժի հավասարակշռությունը։ Եվ մեծ է տեղաշարժի հզոր պահը։



- - - - - - -



*767.* 


Հիրավի, մեծ էջ է։ Հիրավի, դրոշը ծածանվում է վառ։ Հիրավի, երբ աշխարհը ցնցվում է, Մենք լարում ենք բարձրագույն ուղիների ուժերը, և հակառակ դիրքերում ցածր չափերն են կիրառվում։ Այդպես հաստատվում են ամենահզոր հնարավորությունները։ Այդպիսով Ադվերզի մարտավարությունը*՝ Մեր չափանիշն է։



- - - - - - -



*768.* 


Ոգու ամբողջ ուժն ամփոփված է տիեզերական ըմբռնման մեջ։ Բոլոր կիրառվող բանաձևերը պետք է համեմատական լինեն բարձրագույն ըմբռնման հետ։ Միայն տիեզերական ընբռնման մեջ է ամփոփված ոգու ստեղծագործումը։ Միայն գործողության և գեղեցկության համաչափելիությունը կյանքի բանաձև կտա։ Այդպիսով, լավագույն բարեշրջական աստիճանների ստեղծումը կարող է հաստատվել գեղեցկության համաչափելիությամբ։ Ոգին պետք է նկրտի դեպի այդ բարձր սկզբունքը։



- - - - - - -



*769.* 


Երբ Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումը լարվում է, բոլոր էներգիաներն ուղղորդվում  են  դեպի  լարված  արարչագործություն, հետևաբար ամեն ուղղորդված հզորություն պետք է լարվի նոր ստեղծագործումների որոնումներում։ Նոր համադրությունների հասած ստեղծագործումը գործում է լույսի լծակով։ Տարածական հուրը լարում է բոլոր ոլորտները։ Մարդկության ոգին այնքան է կապված Տիեզերքի հետ, որ զգացմունքները լարվում են միևնույն լծակներով։ Այդպես անսահմանափակ ստեղծագործման մեջ տարածությունը կարելի է հագեցնել նուրբ նկրտումներով։

- - - - - - -
*** _Ադվերզի մարտավարություն_ – Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքում՝ մթի ուժերի հետ պայքարի հիմնական մարտավարությունը, որը ենթադրում է հակառակորդի ուժերի լիակատար բացահայտում և վատթարագույն հանգամանքների հաշվարկ յուրաքանչյուր իրավիճակում։ Բառացիորեն՝ հակառակ մարտավարություն։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*770.* 


Միտքը ներթափանցում է բոլոր ոլորտներ և, որպես դրոշմ, իր հաստատումներն է դնում։ Ստեղծագործումը գիտակցության վրա նոր դրոշմների մեջ է ամփոփված։ Ամեն էներգիա իր ստեղծագործական ուժն ունի։ Ամենանուրբ գիտակցությունն  ունի ամենալավ ընկալունակությունը։ Ամենանկրտված գիտակցությունը կարող է հաստատել իր մտքի թողած հետքերը։ Ստեղծագործական հզորությունը հաստատվում է նուրբ ընկալումների կենտրոններով։ Ամեն նուրբ էներգիա արտացոլվում է ոգու ստեղծագործության վրա։ Ինչպե՜ս է ուրեմն միտքն արարում և ինչպե՜ս է հաստատում ամեն մի հետք։ Վեհապետներն այդպես  են արարում։ Այդպես արարում է նաև Հրեղեն Հոգին։ Եթե մարդկությունը հասկանար, թե որքան վեհ է մտքի ստեղծագործող խթանիչ ուժը, այդժամ յուրաքանչյուր ծնվող միտք կդրսևորվեր Ընդհանուր Բարիքի համար։ Այդպես ոգու ամեն մարգարիտ լավագույն հնարավորություններ է արարում։



- - - - - - -



*771.* 


Էներգիան, որն ավերում է տիեզերական ուժերի լարումը, նրբագույն հզորություն է, որը նոր հնարավորություններ է ստեղծում։ Էներգիաների ստեղծագործումն ամփոփված է հին կուտակումների տեղաշարժերում։ Միայն երբ ավերման ուժը տեղ է տալիս այլ հզոր խթանիչ ուժերի, կարելի է հաստատել տիեզերական տեղաշարժը։ Տեղաշարժի ոգին կարելի է նկրտող Մագնիսի ստեղծագործում անվանել։ Միայն այդպես կարելի է կառուցել տիեզերական աստիճանները։ Գալիք բարեշրջական շարժումը տեղի է ունենում տեղաշարժման  ճանապարհով։ Այդպես կառուցվում է կյանքը դեպի նկրտող, տիեզերական, մագնիսական հզորություն առաջընթացի մեջ։ Այդպես անսահմա՛ն է տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը։



- - - - - - -



*772.* 


Այդպես ամեն լարված հզորություն իր հաստատված հակադրությունն ունի։ Այդպես ամեն լարված հզորություն իր նախասահմանումն ունի։ Թշնամու ամրապնդված կամուրջները լավագույն վերելքն են։ Միայն երբ բոլոր հակառակորդները լարված են, կարելի է կյանքի ամենամեծ ծրագիրն իրականացնել։ Այդպես ամեն հիմք գործում է Ադվերզի մարտավարությամբ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*773.* 


Տիեզերքի ծրագրի բարեկազմությունը հագեցած է տարբեր հոսանքներով։ Այդ  հոսանքներն առնչություն են փնտրում ոգու հետ։ Այդ հոսանքների փոքր մասն է միայն ընկալվել մարդկության կողմից. և կենսական գործողությունների գլխավոր փոխանցքը նուրբ ընկալումներով հաստատված հոսանքներն են։ Միայն այնտեղ, որտեղ կա համապատասխանություն, կարելի է լարել լծակները։ Միայն այնտեղ, որտեղ տարածական հուրը կարող է արձագանքել նուրբ համահնչություններին, կարելի է տիեզերական համապատասխանություն հաստատել։ Այդ պատճառով բարեշրջման աստիճանը կյանքում անց է կացվում նուրբ ընկալմամբ։



- - - - - - -



*774.* 


Այդպես տարածական հուրն ընկալվում է Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոններով։  Մեծ է լաբորատորիան, որտեղ ընկալվում են նուրբ հոսանքները։ Ո՞վ ուրեմն կարող է փոխանցել նուրբ հոսանքները մարդկությանը։ Հրեղեն Հոգու բարձր միտքը միայն։ Եթե բարեշրջման մեջ բնազդը զարգանում էր զգացմունքների, ուրեմն նրբացումը կբերի զգայիմացության։ Ամեն նուրբ զգացում առնչություն է տալիս տարածական հրի հետ։ Ուստի միայն բարձրագույն Հրեղեն Հոգին է մարդկությանը բարձրագույն ընկալունակություն հաղորդում։ Ամբո՛ղջ բարեշրջումը հիմնված է նրբացման վրա։



- - - - - - -



*775.* 


Որքան ավելի շատ հարձակումներ, այնքան ավելի շատ հնարավորությունների մոտեցում։ Տիեզերական ստեղծագործման մեջ այդպես է հիմնվում նոր հաստատումների զարգացման հավասարակշռությունը։ Էներգիան, որը հզոր շիթ է զարգացնում, լարում է բոլոր բնազդները։ Միայն տիեզերական, տեղաշարժող հզորությունը կարող է նոր ուժեր լարել։ Հետևաբար այնքան է լարված տեղաշարժի հզորությունը, որ հանդիպակած, նկրտող ուժերը հագեցնում են նկրտումը։ Այդպես տիեզերական ստեղծագործության բարեկազմությունը լարվում է տիեզերական տեղաշարժով։



- - - - - - -



*776.* 


Յուրաքանչյուր միտք մարդկությանը տրվում է ի կատար ածելու համար, հակառակ դեպքում ինչու՞ անտեղի լցնել տարածությունը։ Կատարողների պակասը բարդեցնում է ստեղծագործումը։ Գիտակցություններ հագեցնող ամեն միտք պետք է կատարողներ գտնի։ Մեծ ոգին արարիչ է և ամեն միտք պետք է կյանք մտնի։ Կենսական գործունեությունը մեծագույն արարիչների մտքերի կիրառումն է։ Հետևաբար երբ մտքերի կիրառումով մարդկությունը հագենա, կարելի կլինի պնդել, որ բարձրագույն տարածքների բոլոր սկզբունքները կենսականություն են դրսևորել։ Այդպես տեղաշարժի երևույթը համաչափվում է միտքը կյանքում կիրառելու հետ։ Միայն դեպի կենսական գործունեություն նկրտումն է տեղաշարժ տալիս։ Եվ բարեշրջման աստիճանը կառուցվում է արարիչների մտքով և կենսական կիրառությա՛մբ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*777.* 


Սքանչելի է Երկրի վրա Եղբայրության մասին միտքը։ Ոգու ամեն կարգապահություն նկրտում է տալիս։ Միայն կամքը կարող է ոգու կարգապահություն տալ, բայց երբ միտքը թափառում է որպես հաստատված ինքնություն, ուրեմն, հիրավի, ճշմարիտ կենսագործունեության համար որևէ փոխանցք չկա։ Այդպես ամեն կիրառված միտք աճ կտա ոգուն։ Այդպես ամեն կիրառված միտք կտա գիտակցության լայնացում։



- - - - - - -



*778.* 


Երբ մեծ կառույց է սկսվում, ամեն չափանիշ պետք է համապատասխանի կառույցին։ Երբ արտաքին տեսքը հագեցած է անցողիկ նկրտումներով, ուրեմն, իհարկե, ստեղծագործող ուժը կաճրատև է։ Հետևաբար երբ ամեն պատկեր շողում է ներքին կրակով, ուրեմն կառույցը կարող է ապրել։ Հետևաբար երբ ոգու ուժը լուսավորում է կառույցը, կարելի է ամփոփել հաջողությունը։ Տիեզերքում կենսական գործողությունը լարվում է ներքին հրի խթանիչ ուժով։ Ամեն էներգիա այդ ներուժով է շարժվում։ Ամեն կենսական չափանիշ շարժվում է հրեղեն ոգով։ Այդ սկզբունքի գիտակցումը կարող է շարժել մտածողությունը, ուստի երբ նկրտումը ստեղծագործական լարում է տալիս, պետք է ներգրավվեն նուրբ էներգիաներ։



- - - - - - -



*779.* 


Իհարկե, Մեզ մոտ ամենից շատ գնահատվում են ներդաշնակության բարձրագույն սկզբունքների վրա հիմնված կառույցները։ Իհարկե, ամեն նուրբ ընկալված միտք գործողության զգոնության հիմքը կդառնա։ Գեղեցկության ստեղծագործությունն այդ սկզբունքի վրա է հիմնված, հետևաբար այդ կերպ է հաստատված հզոր ներդաշնակությունը։ Միայն միավորվելով կարելի է հզոր կառույցներ ստեղծել։ 



- - - - - - -



*780.* 


Երբ մեծ կառույց է ստեղծվում, յուրաքանչյուր էջ իր նշանակությունն ունի։ Չէ՞ որ տիեզերական բարեշրջման ամեն հաստատում հագենում է համապատասխանաբար։ Ճշմարիտ է ասել, որ իր նկրտումներում և ընկալումներում մարդկությունն իր տիեզերական աստիճաններն է ստեղծում։ Մարդկությունն ընդունում կամ տալիս է արտահայտված ուժերը։ Հենց Ծառայությունը Տիեզերաքան Բարիքին մարդկությանը վերելք կտա։ Երբ անսահման և անվերջ է մարդկային նկրտող մղումը, կարելի է տիեզերական համապատասխանություն հաստատել։ Որքա՜ն սքանչելի է Տիեզերքի հետ կապի գիտակցությունը։ Որքա՜ն սքանչելի է տիեզերական բարեշրջման արարումը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*781.* 

Երբ ոգին հասկանում է, որ Ծառայությունը Տիեզերքին՝ կյանքի մեջ բարձրագույն սկզբունքներ ներմուծելն է, նա լարում է ոգու լավագույն լծակները։ Աննպատակ գոյատևման մեջ բոլոր բարձրագույն կենտրոնները քնած են։ Հետևաբար երբ մեծ ոգու միտքն արթնացնում է գիտակցությունը դեպի Ծառայության բարձրագույն ըմբռնում, ուրեմն կարելի է պնդել, որ մարդկությանը տիեզերական նկրտում է տրվում։ Ուստի այդքան կարևոր է, երբ Ծառայության միտքը ներթափանցում է մարդկության մեջ։ Բարեշրջման բարձրագույն մտքերը կրողները հաստատում են Մեր Կամքը։ Այդպես հիմնվում է բարձրագույն տիեզերական կոոպերացիան։ Այդպես մենք, միասին, իրականացնում ենք Տիեզերական Ծառայությունը։



- - - - - - -



*782.* 

Մարդկության պատկերացումը Համաշխարհային Էության մասին այնքան է տարբերվում Համաշխարհային Էությունից, որ վերանայել է պետք բոլոր սահմանումները։ Երբ Գոյության իմաստը հագեցած է ամենագոյության և ամենաներթափանցելիության ըմբռնմամբ, ուրեմն, իհարկե, Տիեզերքը հրեղեն Կերպարանք է ընդունում։ Բայց եթե մարդկության ըմբռնման մեջ ամեն էներգիա մեկուսացված է, ուրեմն, իհարկե, կյանքի հաստատումն էլ համապատասխանաբար է ընթանում։ Հետևաբար համապատասխանության սկզբունքից է կախված ամբողջ մարդկային գոյությունը։ Այդպես գիտակցության աստիճանը սահմանում է բարեշրջական աստիճանի որակը, քանզի ինքը ոգին և նկրտումը՝ գոյության հիմքերն են։



- - - - - - -



*783.* 

Գիտակցության աստիճանը լարվում է հրի որակով։ Երբ գիտակցությունը կարողանում է ընկալել նրբորեն, ամեն հրեղեն էներգիա կարող է գիտակցաբար նկատելի լինել։ Հետևաբար Հրեղեն Հոգու նկրտող, արտահայտված միտքը միշտ առնչվում է հրեղեն հոսանքի հետ։ Հրեղեն Հոգու յուրաքանչյուր միտք հրեղեն նկրտում է կրում և ամրագրում է տարածական ցուցանիշ։ Հետևաբար մտքի ստեղծագործությունը հզոր կերպով տեղաշարժում է բարեշրջումը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*784.* 


Տիեզերական լարվածությունը բոլոր մակարդակների վրա արտահայտվում է բոլոր էներգիաների նկրտվածության մեջ։ Հետևաբար ֆիզիկական և հոգևոր աշխարհների տարանջատումը բարձրագույն համապատասխանությունների ըմբռնմանը բերել չի կարող։ Միայն երբ համապատասխանության սկզբունքը հաստատվի գիտակցության մեջ, կարելի է ձգտել դեպի բարձրագույն էներգիաների ընդունումը։ Համապատասխանության սկզբունքը մարդուն տիեզերական կրակների երևույթի հետ կապի մեջ է դնում։ Համապատասխանության սկզբունքը նկրտում է ոգուն դեպի բարձրագույն ճանաչում։ Հետևաբար համաշխարհային էներգիայի ճանաչումը ոգուն նաև իր էության ճանաչում է տալիս։ Եվ երբ ոգին ընդունում է բարձրագույն խթանիչ ուժերը, կարելի է ասել, որ ոգին արարում է Տիեզերքի հետ միասին։



- - - - - - -



*785.* 


Ո՞վ է ուրեմն այդ բարձրագույն էներգիաները բերում մարդկությանը։ Չէ՞ որ նրբությունն ու նկրտումն իրենց մեջ տիեզերական համապատասխանությունների հաստատում են կրում։ Կրակների այդ կրողները մարդկությանը նրբություն և գիտելիք են տալիս։ Բոլոր մարմիններն արարում է մտքի լարված կրողը։ Եվ երբ կրակները հագեցնում են տարածությունը, ոգու վահանը նկրտում է ստեղծագործման հրին։ Այդպես է ստեղծվում ամեն դարաշրջան։ Այդպես Հրեղեն Հոգու դարաշրջանը կյանք կմտնի։



- - - - - - -



*786.* 


Աշխարհի վերակառուցման մեջ ամեն էներգիա ընկալվում է տիեզերական հոսանքով։ Միայն, երբ հայտնի հոսանքի հաստատումը հափշտակում է մարդկային միտքը, կարելի է տիեզերական հետևանք սահմանել։ Այդ պատճառով ամեն մարդկային նկրտվածություն  հագենում է մարդկային  հոսանքով և ամեն արարիչ էներգիա ներգրավվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսով։ Այդպես գիտակից ուժը հագեցնում է մարդկային նկրտվածությունը։ Այդպես մարդկությունն իր նշանակումները դեպի Անսահմանություն է տանում։



- - - - - - -



*787.* 


Մարդկության պատկերացման մեջ աշխարհն այնքա՜ն հեռու է Ճշմարտությունից։ Միայն երբ պատկերացումը համապատասխանում է Տիեզերական Ճշմարտությանը, կարելի է պատշաճ նկրտում գտնել։ Գիտակցության սահմանափակումը ոգու վախճանն է, լավագույն հնարավորությունների ոչնչացումը նրա մեջ է ներդրված։ Հետևաբար, երբ գիտակցությունը սահմանափակվում է միայն տեսանելի աշխարհով, Տիեզերքի հետ կապ չկա։ Միայն աշխարհը լայնարձակ գործողությունների չափերի մեջ ընդգրկող գիտակցությունը կարող է Տիեզերքի իսկական համագործակիցը դառնալ։ Պատճառն ու հետևանքը այնքան հզոր են, որ մարդկությունը պետք է կիրառի  համապատասխանելիության սկզբունքի հասկացությունը։ Ընդունված է համարել, որ ժամանակը կառավարում է մարդկությանը, բայց այդ հասկացությունը պետք է լրացնել, և ասենք. գործողությունների նկրտվածությունը ժամանակի մեջ շարժում է ամեն տիեզերական հետևանք, - այդպես է ստեղծվում Անսահմանությու՛նը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*788.* 


Տարածությունը բարձրագույն նկրտումների տարեգրություններով լցնելը ստեղծագործման բարձրագույն խթանիչ ուժն է։ Չէ՞ որ ոչինչ չի կարող լարել և տեղաշարժել գիտակցությունը, ինչպես հզոր մի՛տքը։ Հիմնական սկզբունքների կառուցման պատճառը կախված է մտքի խթանիչ ուժից։ Ճշմարիտ են ասել, որ մտքի ամեն գնահատող նախորոշել է դարաշրջանն ըստ իր գիտակցության որակի։ Ըստ մտքի խթանիչ ուժի կարելի է տարբերել դարաշրջանը՝ այդպես կարելի է ուղղորդել երիտասարդ սերնդին։ Մտքի խթանիչ ուժից և նրա հետևանքներից գլուխ հանելը կարող է գիտակցության լայնացում տալ։



- - - - - - -



*789.* 


Երբ տիեզերական լարումների շարժումն իր ուղեծիր է ներգրավում նկրտված ուժեր, ոչինչ չի կարող դուրս հանել նրանց այդ հոսանքներից։ Հողմաձև օղակները կարող են ներքաշել և դուրս գցել։ Այդպիսով, միայն չդադարող, նկրտող հոսանքն է ստեղծում տիեզերական ստեղծագործություն։ Միայն նման ուժը կարող է իր նմանը ձգել։ Հետևաբար երբ ստեղծագործումն իր ուղեծիր է ներգրավում էներգիաներ, հողմաձև օղակները համապատասխանաբար ուղղում են նաև  իրենց հատկությունները։ Հոգևոր լարումների տեղաշարժի մեջ միևնույն ընթացքն է կատարվում։ Հետևաբար ամեն էներգիա կարող է ստեղծագործման հզոր հոսք ներգրավել։



- - - - - - -



*790.* 


Հոգևոր լարումները ենթակա են նույնության օրենքին։ Հողմաձև օղակները հափշտակում են բոլոր հոգևոր նկրտումները։ Ուստի երբ ոգին լարվում է տեղաշարժի հանդեպ, ոչինչ նրան կասեցնել չի կարող։ Հողմերն արարողները հագեցնում են ամբողջ տարածությունը և ուղեծիր են ներգրավում տիեզերական մտքեր։ Հետևաբար Հրեղեն Հոգու ամեն միտք հողմաձև օղակ է և ոգու հուրը լարվում է նկրտող Հրեղեն Հոգով։ Հետևաբար ամեն նկրտող միտք արարում է նոր ուղեծիր և բոլոր լարումները զգում են բոցավառ ոգու կենտրոնները։



- - - - - - -



*791.*


Տիեզերական գիտակցությունն արտացոլվում է բոլոր համաշխարհային ստեղծագործություններում։ Միայն թե մարդկային սահմանափակությունը ամբողջական գոյատևությունը թույլատրել չի կարողանում։ Բոլոր կետերն իրար են սահմանակցվում Տիեզերքում։ Կյանքի բոլորաշրջանն ապրում է Տիեզերքի անեզր Բոլորաշրջանի մեջ։ Եվ տիեզերական ճառագայթն էլ ամբողջ Տարածության մեջ է  տարածվում։ Միայն մարդկային ճառագայթն է սահմանափակում իր ոլորտները։ Եվ ամբողջ արտահայտված գոյության ոգու մեջ արտացոլվելու փոխարեն, մարդկությունը շրջապատում է իրեն սահմանափակ աշխարհի ըմբռնմամբ։ Տիեզերքում սահմանազատումներ չկան, և իրադարձությունների շղթան սերտորեն կապված է բոլոր մակարդակներում։ Այդ պատճառով տիեզերական հանկարծաշրջումներն ու հոգևոր տեղաշարժերը զուգահեռ են ընթանում։ Այդպես բոլորաշրջանը բոլորաշրջանի մեջ, և այդ անսահմանափակ, տեղաշարժվող մակարդակներում մարդկային կարման հոսում է դեպի Անսահմանության հաստատում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*792.* 


Համաշխարհային գիտակցությունը տարածական էներգիաների հետ ոլորտների շղթա և կապի թելեր է նկատառում։ Եվ ուրեմն հաստատված ոլորտները սահմանափակել չի կարելի։ Եվ Մեծ Համաշխարհային Ներկան միաձուլում է բոլոր դրսևորումները։ Այդպես Տիեզերքի ներկա արթնացումը արթնացում է տալիս ոգուն։ Մի մակարդակի վրա իրադարձությունները համապատասխան մակարդակի վրա  լարում են իրադարձություններ և գիտակցություն այն նույն հզորությամբ, ինչպես և տարածական կրակների տիեզերական լարումը։ Եվ այդ պատճառով Միասնություն է  Տիեզերքում և համաշխարհային ներկան լարում է բոլոր կյանքերը։ Այդպես մարդկության և Բանականության Միտքը պետք է հաստատվի տիեզերական ընթացքի մեջ։ Անեզր համագործակցությու՛ն։



- - - - - - -



*793.* 


Որքա՜ն ճիշտ է տիեզերական մնացուկների սահմանումը։ Տիեզերական նկրտվածությնունն ընդգրկում է բոլոր տիեզերական երևույթները, բայց  առանձնացվածության սահմանափակ գիտակցություն հանդիսացող ոգին չի կարող արարել Տիեզերքի զարկերակի բաբախման հետ մեկտեղ։ Հետևաբար երբ կառուցվում է բարեշրջման աստիճան, տիեզերական մնացուկները դառնում են պատնեշներ։ Իհարկե, ամեն պատնեշ ծանր կարմա է ստեղծում։ Ուստի Մենք տարբերում ենք Լույսի արտահայտված Կրողներին և տիեզերական մնացուկները։ Այդպես ոգու հուրը մարդկությանը նկրտում է բերում դեպի բարձրագույն սկզբունքներ։



- - - - - - -



*794.* 


Գիտակցությունը և միտքը տիեզերական աստիճաններ են արարում։ Ինչպե՞ս է ուրեմն վերաբերվում մարդկությունը համաշխարհային էներգիային։  Հակադարձ տեսանկյունից այն իրենից ներկայացնում է տիեզերական էներգիա։ Եթե ոգին չի ընդունում ամեն ինչի մեջ լցված հուրը, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս նա կարող է տիեզերական էներգիան ընդունել։ Իսկ գլխավորը, ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն նա կարող է ամրապնդել իր մեջ ստեղծագործելու կայծը։ Հիրավի, իր ներուժը ոգին ամրապնդում է ըմբռնմամբ, որ գիտակցությունը և միտքն արարում են։



- - - - - - -



*795.* 


Երբ միտքը հագեցնում է տարածությունը, նրա հզորությունը համապատասխանում է Տիեզերքին։ Ուստի ամեն գիտակից էներգիա արտացոլվում է մտքի վրա։ Այդպես, հիրավի, միտքն ու գիտակցությունը տալիս են բոլոր տիեզերական սկզբունքները և տալիս են ստեղծագործում։ Եվ ուրեմն մարդկությունը պետք է լայնացնի իր ըմբռնումը և ձգտի դեպի գիտակցում, որ ամեն էներգիա կարող է կյանք և մարմին ստանալ միայն շնորհիվ մտքի խթանիչ ուժի։ Բարեշրջման շարժիչը միտքն է։ Եվ իրեն Ծառայությանը նվիրաբերած ամեն ոք ամեն ինչ իր հրով հագեցնողն է ։ Հետևաբար երբ միտքը լարվում է ներքին հրով, ուրեմն այդպես վառվում են կենտրոնները։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՎԵՑԵՐՈՐԴ. "ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Հատոր 2"*



*796.* 


Բոլոր համադրությունները նկրտող կամքն է ստեղծում։ Միայն երբ միտքը դեպի գիտակցում է բերում ցանկությունները, կարելի է արարել։ Չէ՞ որ ամեն գործողության հիմքը նկրտումն է, ուստի, որքան ավելի վառ է արտահայտված նկրտումը և որքան ավելի ձևավորված է գիտակցությունը, այնքան ավելի հզոր է նկրտումն արարում։ Մարդիկ չեն կարողանում ցանկանալ։ Մարդիկ չեն ճանաչում դեպի ստեղծագործում տանող չափանիշը։ Իրենց ցանկությունները մարդիկ դեպի նվաճում չեն ուղարկում։ Հետևաբար ամեն նկրտող միտք կարող է ազատագրել ոգին տիեզերական մնացուկներից։  Այդպես միտքը կօգնի ցանկությանն ու հոգեկան էներգիային։ Ինչպե՜ս է կյանքը շարժում հոգեկան էներգիան։ Եվ ցանկության ձևակերպումը խթանիչ ուժ է տալիս ստեղծագործական դրսևորումներին։ Այդպես միտքը լարում է ամեն ստեղծագործական էներգիա։



- - - - - - -



*797.* 


Ստեղծագործական մագնիսի գիտակցություն դառնալ ցանկացող մեկը պետք է հասկանա նկրտման ուժը։ Ամրիտայի թասն ընդունողը ճանաչում է նկրտող միտքը։ Միայն երբ կարելի է հաստատել հզոր ընկալում, լարումը գալիս է լարված մագնիսով։ Հիրավի, կենտրոնները պատասխանում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսին։ Եվ կրակները կրողն էլ ցանկություններին լարված նկրտում է տալիս։ Հետևաբար ամեն հրեղեն միտք համապատասխանում է լարված Մագնիսին։ Հետևաբար կրակներ կրողի միտքն ինքը տիեզերական ստեղծագործություն է։ Եվ կրակները կրողի մտքերն այդպես հզոր շարժում են բարեշրջումը։



- - - - - - -



*798.* 


Բոլոր էներգիաներից նրբագույնը միտքն է։ Կարելի է, հիրավի, պնդել, որ միտքը վերապրում է ամեն ինչ։ Միտքն անմահ է և ապրում է, ստեղծելով նոր համադրություններ։ Հետևաբար, երբ հոգեկան էներգիայի միտքը լարվում է, ոչինչ նրան խոչընդոտել չի կարող։ Հետևաբար երբ ժողովրդի գիտակցությունը նոր աստիճաններ է պահանջում, հոգեկան էներգիայի ուժը պետք է հաստատվի և հոգեկան էներգիան տարածականորեն է նկրտում։ Գիտակցումը, որ միտքը հավերժ է և անհաղթ, մարդկությանը նկրտում կտա դեպի ստեղծագործական մտքի վերածնունդը։ Ուստի, երբ միտքը հագեցնում է տարածությունը, ուրեմն նկրտող Մագնիսն է նրան արարել։ Այդպես անսահմանորեն ցեմենտավորվում է տարածությու՛նը։



- - - - - - -



*799.* 


Այդպես միտքն առնչվում է տարածական հրի հետ, այսպես ասած երկկողմանի հագեցում։ Ուստի երբ միտքը մուտք է գործում կյանք, տիեզերական հզորությունն սկսում է արարել։ Հետևաբար աշխարհին ստեղծագործում տվող մտքերը կյանք են տալիս մարդկությանը։ Այդպես, հիրավի, Մենք հաստատում ենք, որ ամբողջ աշխարհի ոսկին չի կարող ստեղծագործող միտք գնել։ Հիրավի, Մեր աշխատակիցները պետք է լայնացնեն գիտակցությունը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*800.* 


Ամեն գործողության Էությունն աշխարհում իր նշանակությունն ունի։ Ամեն առարկայի Էությունը նշանակություն ունի։ Բայց միտքը, որը ներկում է իրերն ու գործողությունները աննշանությունից բխող մղումներով, չի դիպչում տիեզերական հոսանքին։ Յուրաքանչյուր դրսևորման Էության վրա կառուցվում է կյանք, ուստի, երբ Ծառայությունը կանչում է դեպի բարեշրջման ստեղծագործում, գոյություն ունի Էության սկզբունքը միայն։ Քիչ են մարդիկ կարողանում գլուխ հանել Էությունից և մարդկային նրբերանգը քիչ է համապատասխանում Էությանը։ Մի՞թե ամեն մարդկային միտք հաստատվում է նպատակահարմարությամբ։ Չէ՞ որ տիեզերական ստեղծագործությունը կառուցվում է Էության ուղեծրերում։ Այդպես հավերժ ապրողը հագենում է Էության նուրբ կրակներով։



- - - - - - -



*801.* 


Հիրավի, երբ շինարարության էությունը նկրտում է նուրբ կրակներով և աշխարհին նոր աստիճան է տալիս, ուրեմն չափելու համար երկրային չափանիշներ չկան։ Միայն նմանը կարող է իր նմանը տալ։ Այն, ինչը հաստատված է բարձրով, չափվել  կարող է բարձրով միայն, և բոլոր երկրային նրբերանգները Էությունը չափել չեն կարող։



- - - - - - -



*802.* 


Կյանքի չափանիշները գոյության հաստատմամբ պարունակող գիտակցությունը կարող է մոտենալ տիեզերական համագործակցությանը։ Միայն երբ կենսական սկզբունքների կիրառումը նկրտում է ոգին դեպի բարձրագույն տարածքների օրենք, Գոյության իմաստը ներկվում է նկրտող ոգով։ Այդպես ամեն ոգի Տիեզերքը ճանաչում է անհատականորեն, բայց էության ճանաչումը տրվում է դեպի ավելի բարձր տարածք հարողներին։ Այդպես ամեն նկրտող միտք բերում է դեպի բարձր տարածքներ։



- - - - - - -



*803.* 


Այդպես, դեպի Տիեզերքի ճանաչում ուղղորդված ամեն նկրտող միտք մարդկությանը դեպի բարձր տարածք է տանում։ Հետևաբար նկրտող Հրեղեն Հոգու հրով հագեցած ամեն միտք տանում է դեպի բարեշրջման արտահայտված հաստատում։ Հետևաբար երբ Գոյության իմաստը տանում է դեպի գիտակցության լայնացում, Տիեզերքի յուրաքանչյուր էություն դեպի համագործակցություն է բերում։ Այդպես ամեն հրեղեն միտք բերում  է Տիեզերքի էության հաստատմանը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*804.* 


Շինարարության էությունն ամփոփված է գիտակցության մեջ։ Միայն երբ հասկացված է տիեզերական շինարարության իմաստը, կարելի է ամենաբարձր տարածքներ կիրառել։ Հետևաբար երբ տիեզերական շինարարության էությունը գիտակցությունը չի համատեղում, ուրեմն դա ընդամենը մասնակի գիտակցություն է։ Բայց մասնակի գիտակցությունը կարող է առնչվել միայն մասնակի արարմանը։ Հետևաբար այդքան կարևոր է ամեն ամբողջական նկրտվածություն դեպի տիեզերական շինարարությունը։ Դրանում է բարեշրջումը և բարեշրջական արարչագործությունը։



- - - - - - -



*805.* 


Երբ կրակները կրողը միանում է տիեզերական շինարարությանը, նա բարձրագույն արարչագործություն է ներմուծում։ Ստեղծագործումը երկրի վրա հաստատվում է այդ կրակները կրողների միջոցով։ Եվ միայն բարձր տարածքների պարունակությունը ճանաչողը կարող է մարդկությանը հագեցած, գիտակից մագնիս տալ։ 
Հրեղեն Հոգու Մայրը, ճանաչելով բարձր տարածքներն ու հրեղեն արարումը, հիրավի, բերում է կյանքի էությունը։ Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, ապրում և չափում ենք բարձր տարածքով։



- - - - - - -



*806.* 


Տիեզերական շինարարություն կերտող ստեղծագործումը հարում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսին։ Միայն երբ գործադրված է ամբողջ բարձր տարածքը, կարելի է հասանել տիեզերական շինարարությունը։ Միայն երբ գործի է դրված ամբողջ գեղեցկությունը, ի հայտ է գալիս տիեզերական շինարարությունը։ Տիեզերական շինարարությանը միացողները կարող են մարդկությանը դեպի գեղեցկություն ուղղորդել։ Միայն բարձր տարածքի միացումը կարող է բացել Դարպասները։ Միայն բարձրագույն ճանաչման միացումը տիեզերական շինարարության բանալի կտա։ Այդպես մարդկությունը կարող է նկրտել դեպի բարձրագույն տարածքի գիտակցում։



- - - - - - -



*807.* 


Արարչագործությունը սպասում է, արարչագործությունը կանչում է։ Մարդկությունը պետք ամրապնդվի մեծ կոչը հասկանալու գործում։ Հուրը պատասխանատվորեն կրողը մարդկությանը դեպի բարեշրջում շարժողն է։ Այդպիսով նրբորեն մտածողը բարեշրջման շարժիչն է։ Այդպես կառուցվում է տիեզերական նկրտվածությունը։ Այդպես միտքն առաջ է տանում մարդկությանը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*808.* 


Այդպես հրապուրված էներգիաները ձգվում են դեպի զգոնության կենտրոն։ Ոգու նկրտումը ձգում է նուրբ էներգիաները և նրանց կյանք է տալիս։ Այդպես Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնները կյանք ոգեշնչողներ են։ Այդպես Մենք լավագույն աստիճան ենք կառուցում։



- - - - - - -



*809.* 


Այնքան հզոր է ոգու ստեղծագործումը, որ արևային օձը, ընդունելով հաստատված տիեզերական կրակները, համահնչություն է դրսևորում, այդ պատճառով է, որ Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնները թրթռում են այդպես հրեղեն։ Բոլոր տիեզերական ուժերը լարվում են այդպես, և ընկալման հզորությունն աճում է։



- - - - - - -



*810.* 


Մեր ստեղծագործումը գերազանցում է մարդու գիտակցությանը։ Ամեն արարիչ հնարավորություն լարվում է Բարձրագույն Ուժերով, ուստի Մենք համագործակցում ենք Բարձրագույն Ուժերի հետ։ Այդպես Տիեզերական Մագնիսը հաստատում է Մեր ուժը։ Հետևաբար ամեն լարված ալիք նկրտված գործունեություն է տալիս։ Այդպես Մենք հաղթում ենք, այդպես սրտից բխող ամեն ալիք պետք է հաղթի։



- - - - - - -



*811.* 


Մարդկությունը շատ է ուշադրություն դարձնում տեսանելիության երևույթներին, այն ժամանակ, երբ ամեն փոխանցիկ էներգիա գլխավոր շարժիչը չէ։ Որքա՜ն անորսալի են գլխավոր շարժիչները սահմանափակ աչքի համար։ Չէ՞ որ միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ Տիեզերքի բարերար ստեղծագործումը կարելի է համադրել արարչագործությանը, նկրտումը դեպի ճանաչում կբացի Դարպասները, որոնք դրսևորված են որպես Տիեզերքի հետ համագործակցության հնարավորություն։ Հետևաբար ամեն անտեսանելի հզորություն պետք է զգացվի ոգու կողմից։ Հիրավի, այդպես են ստեղծվում բարեշրջման աստիճանները։

----------


## Sambitbaba

Այդպես աներևույթությունը կապում է ամենաբարձր ոլորտները։ Այդպես աներևույթությունը կապում է ամենահզոր նկրտումները։ Այդ պատճառով անտեսանելի թրթիռներն այդպես հզոր կապում են ոգիներին։ Հետևաբար ամեն նկրտող ալիք ընդգրկում է նույնանման էներգիաներ։ Հետևաբար, երբ գիտակցության լայնացումը նկրտում է հզոր ձգտում, նույնանման նկրտումը լարվում է դեպի ստեղծագործում։



- - - - - - -



*813.* 


Տիեզերական կրակների լարման մեջ է ամփոփված նուրբ էներգիաների ամբողջ ստեղծագործումը։ Չէ՞ որ միայն նկրտող ներգիաների ընթացքը կարող է ստեղծել և լայնացնել բոլոր տիեզերական դրսևորումները։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն մարդկությանը չընկալել նուրբ էներգիաների դրսևորումները։ Չէ՞ որ ոլորտները միահյուսվում են, և տիեզերական կապը միաձուլվում է հզոր հրի ստեղծագործության հետ։ Այդպես նուրբ էներգիաները սլանում են դեպի իրենց հատուկ ոլորտներ և ամեն ոգի իր ուղեծիրն է ընտրում։ Այդպես նույնանման հուրը նկրտում է հրահրում ոգու ամեն արտահայտման մեջ։
Ամենասրբազան հուրը ներդրված է իսկական Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգու մեջ։ Նկրտող, աներկբա, անպարտելի հուրը լցված է մարդկությանը Հուր Տանող «թասի» մեջ։ Այդպես անսահման են գիտակցության լայնացման ուղեծիրները։



- - - - - - -



*814.* 


Այո, միայն ոգու հետ առնչվող նուրբ էներգիաները կարող են մարդկությանը ստեղծագործում տալ։ Միայն ոգու գեղեցկությունը կարող է նկրտել մարդկությանը։ Այդպես ստեղծագործման հզորությունն ամփոփված է ոգու հրի մեջ, այդ պատճառով հզոր Հրեղեն Հոգին, որը ներշնչում է տիեզերական կրակների հրեղեն նկրտումը, այդքան սիրտ և ճառագայթների հոսանք է տալիս աշխարհին։ Ուստի ոգու ստեղծագործումը լայնանում է, ինչպես ճառագայթակիր ուղեծիր։ Հետևաբար երբ ոգին կրակների նուրբ ընկալում է դրսևորում, ստեղծագործման հավասարակշռության մեջ նա նույնքան էլ տալիս է աշխարհին։ Հետևաբար տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը կայացած է հրեղեն ընկալման յուրաքանչյուր սկզբունքի մեջ՝ այդպես է կառուցվում տիեզերական բարեշրջումը։ Ուստի այդքան սրբազան են Հրեղեն Հոգու Մոր հրի որակները։ Այդպես Մենք կառուցում ենք Մեր անխախտելի գործողությունները։ Այդպես է կառուցվում գալիքի աստիճանը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*815.* 


Միայն կենսափոխանակությունը կարող է ստեղծագործական ալիք ստեղծել։ Միայն Տիեզերքի Մեծությունն է հաստատում կենսափախանակության երևույթը։ Ամեն ինչի մեջ տիեզերական սերմն է ներդրված և ամեն ինչի մեջ հաստատված է տիեզերական հուրը։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն մարդկությունը կարող է հաստատել իր գոյությունն առանց կենսափոխանակության դրսևորած սկզբունքի։ Գոյության օրենքը ներգրավում է ոգուն տիեզերական սերմի ուղեծիր և, երբ ոգին նկրտում է դեպի բարձրագույն ոլորտների հետ շփումը, կարելի է հաստատել համագործակցությունը։ Միայն, երբ փոխանակությունը հագեցած է գիտակից նկրտմամբ, միայն այդ ժամանակ կարելի է ամրապնդել տիեզերական համագործակցությունը, հետևաբար ամեն բարձրագույն էներգիա, որն ընկալվում է ոգու կողմից, կարող է մարդկությանը գիտակցված նկրտում բերել։ Այդպես փոխանակության երևույթը անսահմանափակ համագործակցություն է տալիս։



- - - - - - -



*816.* 


Հավերժական փոխանակությունն այդպես տիեզերականորեն միավորում է և մեկմեկու պատկանող մասնիկները նկրտում է դեպի իրագործում։ Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործական հզորությունը ձգում է կյանքի նկրտող մասնիկները, որոնք նկրտված են դեպի իրականացման հաստատումը։  Ուստի միայն երբ ոգին գիտի արտահայտված օրենքը, Տիեզերքը կարող է հզոր կերպով ներգրավել։ Հետևաբար երբ ավարտի միտքը կանչում է, մասնիկները, որպես հրեղեն նկրտումներ, թռչում են դեպի միավորում։



- - - - - - -



*817.* 


Տիեզերքի Մեծությունն արարում է ամենավեհ լծակներով։ Կյանքի գործողությունն այնքան հաստատված է նուրբ էներգիաներով, որ միայն տարածական կրակները կարող են հագեցնել ընթացքը։ Այդպես սերմի նկրտումը և տարածական հրի լարումն արարում են հավերժական փոխանակության մեջ։ Հետևաբար երբ տիեզերական հզորությունն արարում է, փոխանակությունը տեղի է ունենում բոլոր ներքին խթաններից դեպի տիեզերական սերմը։ Ամեն մարդկային գործողություն հագենում է նույն ձգողություններով, ուստի այնքա՜ն խնայողաբար պետք է նկրտի ոգին դեպի այն սկզբունքները, որոնք նկրտողին կբերեն դեպի բարձրագույն էներգիաների ճանաչումը։



- - - - - - -



*818.* 


Հետևաբար յուրաքանչյուր ոգի պետք է նկրտի դեպի բարձրագույն ձգողությունների գիտակցումը։ Վեհապետների ծրագրերը մարդկությանը բարձրագույն ձգողությունների իմացություն են տալիս։ Ո՞վ է ուրեմն հագեցնում մարդկությանը բարձրագույն իմացություններով։ Միայն Հուրը կրողները։ Նրբահնչողին բարձրագույն ձգողություն է տրվում բոլոր տիեզերական կրակների վրա։ Հետևաբար սրտի մագնիսը հզոր է, ինչպես տիեզերական հուրը։ Ոգու հզորությունը գոյություն է արարում։ Կյանքի ձգողությունն արարում է Տիեզերք։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*819.* 


Հագեցվածության գործառնության օրենքի երևույթը հաստատվում է էներգիաների ձգողությամբ և նմանությամբ։ Երբ ստեղծագործող խթանիչ ուժը տարածականորեն հավաքում է հաստատված էներգիաները, համապատասխանության գործառնության օրենքը հավաքում է դրսևորված կրակները։ Մարդկությունը պետք է հասկանա, որ կյանք մտնող ամեն ուժ արարում է տեսանելի ոլորտի վրա, բայց լարվում է անտեսանելի լծակով։ Հետևաբար տարածության մեջ պետք է փնտրել հագեցված հուրը և ընդունել օրենք, գործող, որպես հրի ստեղծագործման հետ նկրտման միավորում։ Ուստի Մենք լարում ենք տարածական դրսևորումները տիեզերական երևույթներին համապատասխան։ Այդպես տարածական կրակների բոլոր օրենքները և մարդկային գարծողությունները նույնանման նկրտում ունեն։ Այդպես ցածրը ձգում է ցածրը և բարձրը ձգում է բարձրը։ Բայց օրենքը նկրտում է պահանջում և բարեշրջումը կառուցվում է բարձրագույն ձգողության երևույթով։



- - - - - - -



*820.* 


Երբ կրակների ձգողությունը լարվում է, բոլոր տիեզերական էներգիաները համահնչում են։ Հետևաբար ամեն սկզբունք գործում է նկրտող մագնիսով։ Միայն տիեզերական հուր է լցված ամենայն գոյի մեջ։ Ուստի ամեն տիեզերական ալիք լարում է մարդկային գիտակցությունը։ Այդ օրենքի մեջ է արարչագործության ամբողջ ուժը։ Բոլոր երկրային և տիեզերական կրակները կարող են պատասխանել մեկ օրենքի։ Չի եղել այնպես, որ տիեզերական ալիքը չդիպչի մարդու ոգուն։ Բայց միայն դեպի բարեշրջում նկրտող ոգին կարող է ճանաչել Տիեզերքի ամբողջ Միասնությունը։ Հետևաբար այդ ճանաչող ոգիները տիեզերական ստեղծագործության գլխավոր շարժիչն են։ Այդպես իմացության բանալին լավագույն աստիճանն է արարում։ Հետևաբար Մեր Կրակներ Կրողները ամրապնդում են լավագույն դարաշրջանը։ Այդպես անտեսանելին բարձրագույն ոլորտ է ներգրավում տեսանելիին։ Այդպես Մենք կյանքը հագեցնում ենք նոր որոնումներով։ Այդպես Մենք բարեշրջում ենք ստեղծում։



- - - - - - -



*821.* 


Յուրաքանչյուր անտեսանելիություն մարդկության կողմից պետք է  ընդունվի որպես դեպի ստեղծագործում տանող սկզբունք։ Ամբողջ Տիեզերքում տեսանելիության և անտեսանելիության երևույթները հաջորդում են իրար, հետևաբար երբ տարածությունը հագենում է գոյության հրի կենդանի փոխանակությամբ, սահմանափակում չկա։ Եթե բաժանենք ոլորտները, անհնար կլինի տիեզերական հզորություն տալ։ Կենսական թելերն անջատված լինել չեն կարող։ Գոյն ամենում է և մենք Գոյի մեջ։ Այդպես անսահման է կենսական ներուժը և մասնիկները, որոնք մարդկությունն ընկալում է,  կարող են համապատասխանել տիեզերական նկրտմանը միայն գիտակցաբար ընկալված։ Այդպես, Տիեզերքի ճանաչման մեջ կարելի է նկրտել դեպի բարեշրջում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

822. 


Ուրեմն ո՞վ գիտի բարեշրջման կարիքները։ Ո՞վ ուրեմն կհավաքի կենսական թելերը։ Միայն ոգին է հասկանում, թե ինչպես է աներևույթը միահյուսվում առերևույթի հետ։ Միայն ընդարձակված գիտակցությունը կարող է հասկանալ, թե ինչպես է ոգին միահյուսվում գործողությունների հետ։ Միայն նկրտող գիտակցությունը կարող է մարդկությանը բարձրագույն էներգիաների ըմբռնում տալ։ Հետևաբար դեպի տարածության հագեցում տանող յուրաքաչյուր միտք մարդկությանը Տիեզերքի ճանաչում է տալիս։ Հետևաբար, երբ կրակները Կրողի միտքը հագեցնում է տարածությունը, այն միահյուսվում է բարձրագույն էներգիաների հետ։ Այդպես Մենք միահյուսում ենք մեր կենսական թելերը բոլոր գիտակցություններից և կենսական հոսանքներից։ Այդպես մեծ անցյալը և մեծ ապագան միահյուսվում են կյանքերի խնդուն փոխանակության մեջ։ Այդպես Մեր ուղեծիրը մարդկությանը նոր աստիճան կտա։



- - - - - - -



*823.* 


Երբ տեղաշարժը դրսևորված հանկարծաշրջումների տեսանելիություն ունի, տիեզերական կրակների լարումը գործի է գցում բոլոր ուժերը։ Միայն, երբ միտքը տարածության հուրն է ներգրավում, պարպում է տեղի ունենում Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ։ Մագնիսական ալիքները հավաքում են բոլոր գիտակից էներգիաները։ Մարդկությունը չի ցանկանում գիտակցել ամբողջ Տիեզերքի միավորումը։ Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը, արտահայտելով մեկ օրենք,  հրեղենորեն նկրտում է բոլոր տարերքները, հետևաբար ամեն լարված ժողովրդական ալիք ընդամենն օղակ է բարեշրջման տիեզերական շղթայում։ Ուստի երբ նկրտվածությունը լարում է ժողովրդական ալիքը, տեղաշարժն է հաստատվում։ Այդպես միտքն ամրապնդում է տեղաշարժը և փոխանակության օրենքը նկրտում է բոլոր խթանիչ ուժերը։ Այդպես մարդկության մտածողությունը տարածությանը հագեցում է տալիս։



- - - - - - -



*824.* 


Երբ Տարածությունը դղրդում է տեղաշարժով, պետք է խնայել այն կենտրոնները, որոնք համահնչում են։ Երբ Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումը բարձրագույն լարումներ է կուտակում, պետք է պայքարել Լույսի հաստատման համար։ Տիեզերքի գեղեցկությունը լարվում է մարդկության հետ փոխադարձաբար, և միայն այդ կերպ կարելի է ամրապնդել միավորյալ տիեզերական Հզորությունը։ Այդ նկրտումն արարչագործություն ունի։ Մտքի ստեղծագործումն ունի մշտապես ներքին միավորում. և տիեզերական արարչի ոգին գիտի Բանականության միտքը։ Այդպես զգոն Հրեղեն Հոգին գիտի բարեշրջման ընթացքը. և ամեն տարածական միտք հաստատում է գտնում։ Հետևաբար արարչի հրով արտահայտված ամեն միտք հագեցնում է գիտակցությունները։ Այդպես մենք արարում ենք ոգու տեղաշարժը և հաստատում ենք լուսավոր  ճանաչում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*825.* 


Տիեզերական մեծ աստիճանների նվաճումը կարող է հաստատվել տիեզերական էներգիաների հետ գիտակցված համագործակցությամբ։ Գիտակից փոխանակությունը կարող է բոլոր բարձրագույն էներգիաների ըմբռնում տալ։ Դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուղեծիր ամեն նկրտում ավելի բարձր աստիճանի նվաճում կտա։ Այդպես անխափան է մեծ համապատասխանելիության օրենքը։ Կառուցելով տիեզերական բարեշրջում, պետք է հիշել փոխանակությունը։ Տարածությունն ու մարդկության ոգին հագենում են այդ էներգիաներով։ Հազարամյակները կուտակում են լարված ռիթմով ընթացող այդ նկրտող հզորությունները։ Ոգու ստեղծագործումը գիտի այդ իսկական խթանիչ ուժերը. և Տիեզերական Մագնիսին նկրտվածության փոխանակություն բերող ամեն կամք մարդկությանը տալիս է իսկական համապատասխանությունների օրենք, հետևաբար այդքան կարևոր է նկրտման կիրառումը։ Փոխանակությունը հագեցնում է բոլոր ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժերը։ 



- - - - - - -



*826.* 


Այդպես գալիքը ճանաչող ամեն նկրտվածություն բերում է ստեղծագործման։ Չէ որ այնքա՜ն նախաձեռնություններ են անցնում երկրի դեմքի առջև։ Որքա՜ն անգուշակելի հանկարծաշրջումներ է ապրում մոլորակը։ Միայն ոգին գիտի, թե ինչպես կարելի է հաստատվել Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուղեծրում, և հաստատում է հրեղեն խթանիչ ուժը Հրեղեն Հոգու մեջ։ Կենտրոնների լարումն ուղիղ համեմատական է հիմնական ձգողությանը։ Այդպես կենտրոնները ձգվում են դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուղեծիր և հավերժ հաղթում են ձգողությունն ու համահնչությունը։ Այդպես հաստատվում է Մեր ստեղծագործական նկրտվածությունը։ Իհարկե, միայն հոգևոր ձգողությունը կարող է լարել համահնչությունները։ Ուստի այդպես հզոր կերպով մեծ Տիեզերքում միահյուսվում են ոգու կապերը։ Այդպես Մենք արարում ենք մեր աստիճանները։



- - - - - - -



*827.* 


Նոր գիտական նվաճումների պայմանները պետք է համապատասխանեն գալիքի պահանջներին։ Եթե գիտնականները հասկանային, որ մշտական լայնացման երևույթն ընկած է գիտությունների լայնացման հիմքում, ոճրագործ հակամարտություն չէր լինի։ Չէ՞ որ ոչ թե տապալել ենք ցանկանում նրանց նվաճումները, այլ լայնացնել։ Ամեն գիտնական, որը հասկանում է գիտակցության լայնացման օրենքը, արդեն քանդել է նախապաշարմունքների պատը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*828.* 


Գիտելիք, գիտելիք, գիտելիք, - եթե մարդիկ ավելի շատ խորհեին այն բանի վրա, որ գիտելիքը փրկություն է, ուրեմն չէր լինի տառապանքի նշույլ անգամ։ Ամբողջ մարդկային վիշտը տեղի է ունենում տգիությունից։ Հետևաբար գիտակցության ամեն լայնացում համագործակցություն է բարեշրջման հետ։ Գիտակցության լայնացմանը խոչընդոտող ամեն երևույթ ի դեմս բարեշրջման է. ուստի թշնամիների գործողությունները ոճրագործական են և նրանց կարման սարսափելի է։ Պնդենք, որ գիտելիքը կդրսևորի մարդկության տառապանքների վերջը։



- - - - - - -



*829.* 


Պետք է նորից ասել գիտնականներին, որ Այնսթայնի թեորիաները ոչ թե հերքում են Էվկլիդեսի օրենքները, այլ ներառնում են նրանք. ինչպես երրորդ տարածքը չի հերքում հարթության օրենքները, այն անսահմանորեն նրանցից լայն է, - այնպես էլ հոգևոր իմացության օրենքներն անսահմանորեն ավելի լայն են ձեր բոլոր օրենքներից, բայց ներառնում են նրանք։ Ուրեմն դե՛ն նետեք հակամարտությունը, այն արգելակում է բարեշրջմանը։



- - - - - - -



*830.* 


Մագնիսական հողմերի երևույթն ընկած է մթնոլորտային բոլոր հանկարծաշրջումների հիմքում, բայց ժամանակն այդ երևույթների միջև երբեմն շատ երկարատև է և անհամաչափ, ուստի դժվար է օրենք գտնելը։



- - - - - - -



*831.* 


Մագնիսական կուտակումների կենտրոններից բխող հոսանքների զետեղվածությունը մթնոլորտային երևույթներ է հրահրում։ Հոսանքների փոխազդեցության օրենքը նույնն է, ինչպես էլեկտրոմագնիսականներինն ընդհանրապես։ Միայն թե որոնումներ և դիտարկումներ են անհրաժեշտ, որպեսզի մարդկությանը հարստացնեն մեծ հայտնագործությամբ։



- - - - - - -



*832.* 


Մագնիսական հոսանքներն արտահայտում են գործողություն ավելի մեծ տարածությունների վրա, քան էլեկտրականը։ Իհարկե, այժմյան ապարատները խաղալիքներ են ընդամենը, բայց գիտության այդ ճյուղն ավելի հասանելի է, քան ատոմային էներգիայի գաղտնիքը։ Շատ է մեծ նույնիսկ փոքր մագնիսի ազդեցության ուժը, բայց մարդիկ չգիտեն նույնիսկ նրա ուղղությունը և հաշվի են նստում միայն նրա ֆիզիկական ձգողության հետ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*833.* 


Իրար դեմ գործող ուժերը փոխադարձաբար ոչնչանում են։ Զուգահեռ, նույն ուղղությամբ գործող ուժերը արտահայտում են այդ էներգիաների միագումարը, և առանձին գործող ուժերը կորցնում են, կախված բաժանման անկյունից։ Ինչպե՜ս մարդիկ չեն կարողանում ընդունել, որ ֆիզիկայի այդ հիմնական օրենքը նաև համագործակցությա՛ն հիմնական օրենքն է։



- - - - - - -



*834.* 


Մագնիսական հոսանքների տեղաշարժը երկրի մակերևույթի վրա արտահայտում է մթնոլորտային փոփոխությունների գծերը։ Մագնիսական հոսանքների տեղաշարրժը երկրի ընդերքում արտահայտում է երկրաշարժերի շրջանագիծը։ Իհարկե, դիտարկումների կայաններ պետք է լինեն շատ տեղերում և ամենասերտ և ճշգրիտ համագործակցություն պետք է լինի։ Ճշմարիտ ենք ասել, որ դժբախտությունն այն է, որ չկա նվաճումների համադրություն և շատ էներգիա է կորչում, և արժեքավոր դիտարկումներ։ Հետևաբար այդքան անհրաժեշտ է երկրի վրա ազնիվ համագործակցության կազմակերպումը։



- - - - - - -



*835.* 


Տիեզերական ձգողությունների ամրապնդումը մարդկությունն ընդունել է մեծ երևույթների համար։ Ամեն ներձգված էներգիա իր հետևից համապատասխանությունների օղակ է բերում։ Միայն անխորաթափանց գիտակցությունը չի կարող ընդունել համապատասխանության որակը։ Չէ՞ որ տիեզետական ուժերի ձգողությունը տալիս է մոլորակին բոլոր հզոր խթանիչ ուժերը, այդ պատճառով սեփական ուղեծրի ստեղծումը նկրտումից է կախված. այդպես կենսական ուղիները վերջափակող ամեն ուղեծիր՝ ձգողության  հատկությունների ստեղծում է։ Այդպես կարելի է առաջ ընթանալ դեպի բարեշրջում և անսահմանության ճանապարհ։



- - - - - - -



*836.* 


Այդպես տիեզերական կառույցների ուղեծրի մեջ է մտնում Ծառայությունը Վեհապետներին։ Այդպես տիեզերական կառույցների ուղեծրի մեջ են մտնում հոգևոր նկրտումները։ Ոգու բոլոր նկրտումներն արարում են, որպես հաստատող հուր։ Այդպես Տիեզերքում կարելի է դիտարկել անընդմեջ ստեղծագործման երևույթներ։ Միայն ոգին, որը տեսնում է ապագան, կարող է նկրտում տալ Տիեզերքին հանուն ազնիվ շինարարության։ Հետևաբար Մենք արարում ենք Հանուն Ընդհանուր Բարիքի, այո՛, այո՛, այո՛։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*837.* 


Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն կարելի է զգալ տիեզերական տեղաշարժը։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն կարելի է զգալ տիեզերական հզորությունը։ Բոլոր զգոն խթանիչ ուժերը պետք է ձգվեն դեպի տիեզերական սերմ նկրտման միջոցով և ուղղորդեն ոգուն դեպի կենսական էներգիաների ըմբռնումը։ Չէ՞ որ ոչ թե դրսից են գալիս հաստատված նկրտումները։ Չէ՞ որ պատահականորեն չէ հրապուրվում ոգին դեպի արարչագործություն։ Հետևաբար հրին հատուկ կենսական էներգիաների տիեզերական հաստատումն ապրում է ամբողջ արտահայտված Տիեզերքում։ Այդպես կենսական ուղեծրերի արարումը կախված է նկրտումից։ Անսահմանության մեջ է ապրում այդ հրեղեն խթանիչ ուժը։



- - - - - - -



*838.* 


Ո՞վ ուրեմն մարդկությանը կբերի այդ կենսական խթանիչ ուժը։ Ո՞վ նուրբ էներգիաների հասկացում կտա։ Միայն կենսական խթանիչ ուժին տիրապետող ոգին։ Ոչ թե հաստատված ֆիզիկական խթանիչ ուժի մեջ պետք է փնտրել, այլ նկրտող, անտեսանելի հրի մեջ, որով կյանքն է շնչում։ Այդպես Հրեղեն Հոգու զգոն հրեղեն ոգին մարդկությանը կենդանի խթանիչ ուժի երևույթ է բերում, հետևաբար Մենք հարգում ենք հրեղեն խթանիչ ուժերի զգոնությունը։ Այդպես կենսական խթանիչ ուժը մեզ ավարտ է բերում. Կենսական խթանիչ ուժ, որին տիրապետում է Տիեզերական Միտքը և որով տոգորված է Տիեզերական Գիտակցությունը։ Այդպես մենք ապրում ենք հրեղեն սկզբունքով։



- - - - - - -



*839.* 


Հրեղեն թելերի ձգողությունը կարող է հագեցնել բոլոր ոլորտները։ Հարաբերությունը ոլորտների միջև Տիեզերքին հրով արտահայտված նկրտում է տալիս։ Միայն տիեզերական թելերի ձգողությունը կարող է հաստատել տարածական կրակների հատկությունները։ Ամեն ոլորտ հաստատվում է իր հատկություններով։ Այդպես հոգևոր առաջընթացը հագենում է գիտակցված նկրտմամբ։ Ամեն հրեղեն նկրտվածություն ձգողության հատկություններ ունի իր հիմքում։ Հետևաբար երբ հաստատվում է տիեզերական տեղաշարժ, գործի են ընկնում հոգևոր լծակները։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն ոգին կարող է ձգվել դեպի տարածական հրի սերմը։ Միայն համապատասխանության խթանիչ ուժով։ Ուստի տիեզերական կրակների զարգացումը նկրտում է տալիս։ Այդպես հրեղեն սրընթաց պոռթկումը ոգուն հաղթանակի է բերում։ 



- - - - - - -



*840.* 


Իհարկե, մակարդակների միջև համապատասխանությունը կարող է կարող է զգալ այն ոգին, որը մոտ է արարչագորությանը։ Ուստի համապատասխանությունը ձգում է գիտակից խթանիչ ուժեր։ Զգոն Հրեղեն Հոգու ոգու ստեղծագործումը գիտի մագնիսական հոսանքների ուղղությունը։ Հետևաբար, երբ լարվում են բոլոր ուժերը, մարդկային միտքը լարում է տեղաշարժի լծակները։  Ուստի թշնամիները զգում են բոլոր հզոր համապատասխանությունները և մութ ուժերը փակում են իրենցից Լույսը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*841.* 


Տիեզերական տեղաշարժը ներգրավում է բոլոր տարածական կրակները, և մարդկային ոգին ձևավորում է իր լարումները։ Չէ՞ որ միայն երբ մարդկությունը ներգրավվում է դեպի նոր շինարարություն, նա ընթանում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ճանապարհով։ Հետևաբար միայն Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ճանապարհների որոնումը մարդկությանը բարձրագույն էներգիաների ճանաչում կտա։ Այդպես, երբ մարդկությունը հագեցնում է տարածությունն իր որոնումներով, տարածությունը պատասխանում է, հղելով բարձրագույն էներգիաներ։ Ձգված էներգիան կարող է ձևավորվել կենսական կիրառման մեջ։ Ուստի ամեն միտք համահնչություն է տալիս, դրա վրա է կառուցվում ամբողջ կյանքը։ Հետևաբար միայն գիտակից նկրտումն է տալիս մարմին և ամեն հնարավորություն հաստատվում է մտքի ձգողությամբ։ Այդքան անսահմա՛ն են մտքի ուղիները։



- - - - - - -



*842.* 


Այդ պատճառով այդքան հզոր են հրե Հրեղեն Հոգու մտքերը։ Տարածությունից հրեղեն էներգիաները նա ընկալում և ձգում է դեպի կենսական ուղեծիր։ Հետևաբար, երբ հրե Հրեղեն Հոգու միտքը նկրտում է դեպի ստեղծագործում, բոլոր էներգիաները կենսականություն են ձեռք բերում։ Այդպես ամեն հնարավորություն կարող է հաստատվել կյանքում։ Ուստի խոչընդոտները հրահրում են մտքի նկրտվածություն, և խոչընդոտների աճը խնդրի հզորության լավագույն ցուցանիշն է։ Այդ պատճառով այդպես հետապնդվում է հրե Հրեղեն Հոգու միտքը։



- - - - - - -



*843.* 


Էներգիայի որակը լարում է ամեն գործողություն։ Ոչ թե էներգիայի գործողության, այլ խթանիչ ուժի մեջ է ամփոփված էներգիայի հզորությունը։ Երբ ստեղծվում է մարմին, էներգիաների որակը նախորոշում է նրա կենսունակությունը, ուստի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը պետք է սահմանել որպես որակի երևույթ։ Միայն արարիչ էներգիաներն են նկրտում խթանիչ ուժերին դեպի կենսական կրակների ձևավորումը։ Ուստի երբ միտքը գիտակցում է նկրտման ամեն որակ, կարելի է տիեզերական գիտակցություն հաստատել։ Ուրեմն ընդունենք ամեն որակ, որպես կյանք բերող շարժում։ Ստեղծագործական անսահմանությունը հագենում է էներգիաների որակներով։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*844.* 


Էներգիաների որակների ճանաչման մեջ է գիտակցության աճը, և միայն այդ գիտելիքով ոգին կարող է սահմանել տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը։ Հետևաբար ոգու գիտելիքը բերում է էներգիաների որակների ճանաչմանը։ Այդպես Հրեղեն Հոգու նուրբ կենտրոնները գիտեն Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հաստատումը։ Ուստի այդքան վախենում է թշնամին Մեր գիտելիքից, այդ պատճառով է այդպիսի ընդդիմակայությունը։ Ուստի այդքան խոչընդոտներ, ուստի այդքան մեծ հաղթանակներ։ Այդպես Մենք հագեցնում ենք Տարածությունը։ 



- - - - - - -



*845.* 


Էներգիայի որակը նախորոշում է յուրաքանչյուր մարդկային նախաձեռնություն։ Ոգու ստեղծագործումը հագենում է էներգիայի որակով։ Մարդկային նկրտումը պետք է դեպի էներգիայի որակի ճանաչում ուղղվի։ Որքա՜ն ավելի կմոտենա ոգին բարձրագույն էներգիաների ճանաչմանը, եթե գիտակցի իր հագեցվածությունը հրով։ Ամեն խթանիչ ուժի մեջ այդ հրեղեն որակն է ապրում։ Ամեն կենսական նկրտում շարժվում է այդ որակով։ Այդ որակի գիտակցումը Անսահմանության բոլոր կենսական խթանիչ ուժերի գիտակցում է տալիս։



- - - - - - -



*846.* 


Ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժը հագենում է հրեղեն որակով, հետևաբար Հրեղեն Հոգու բոլոր հրեղեն դրսևորումներն, իրենց հերթին, ուղղորդում են կենսական խթանիչ ուժերին։ Այդպես կենսական հրի նկրտումը ստեղծագործական հնարավորությունների շղթա է տալիս։ Այդպես ոգու հուրը հագեցնում է բոլոր կենսական նկրտումները։ Միասնության երևույթը հագեցնում է ամբողջ Տիեզերքը, և հրի որակի մեջ է ամփոփված կենսական դրսևորումների ամբողջ բազմազանությունը, ուստի այդքան բազմազան են Հրեղեն Հոգու զգացումները։ Ուստի Հրեղեն Հոգու Մայրը կարող է այդպես համահնչել բոլոր տիեզերական հանկարծաշրջումներին։



- - - - - - -



*847.* 


Մտքի որակը հագեցնում է տարածությունը, և ժողովրդական նկրտումների ամեն գործողություն հագենում է տիեզերական հրի նկրտմամբ։ Նմանապես ամեն միտք ծնում է բոլոր լարումները և ոգու ստեղծագործումը հաստատում է տեղաշարժը։ Այդպես, երբ կյանքի էությունը լարում է տեղաշարժի լծակները, բոլոր որակները համապատասխան են դառնում։ Հետևաբար երբ կյանքը լարվում է տարատեսակ էներգիաներով, էներգիաների որակը պետք է ընկալունակ լինի։ Գիտակցության հաստատումը պետք է լարի էներգիաների  բոլոր որակները։ Այդպես անսահմանափակ որոնում է ստեղծվում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*848.* 


Երբ երկի պատմությունն է գրվում, պետք է արարել հնարավորինս հաստատված։ Ինչպես աստիճաններն են տարբեր, այդպես էլ հագենում են պատմական կառույցները։ Ամեն պատմական աստիճան համապատասխանում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի տեղաշարժին, այդ պատճառով մեր աստիճաններն այդքան գեղեցիկ են։



- - - - - - -



*849.* 


Տարածական կրակները շերտավորում են բոլոր ոլորտները։ Տիեզերական գործողությունների ռիթմն անզսպելի է։ Մարդը հաստատվում է որպես տարածական կրակների ժառանգորդ, բայց մարդը հերքում է բոլոր բարձրագույն օրենքները, ուստի երբ նման անհամապատասխանություն է հիմնվում, տարածական կրակները չեն կարող մոտենալ և սկսել իրենց արարչական գործունեությունը։ Հետևաբար բոլոր տիեզերական հանկարծաշրջումներն ազդում են մոլորակի վրա։ Հետևաբար այդքան մեծ և երկակի է տիեզերական ճառագայթների ազդեցությունը։ Հոսանքների ընկալունակության ներդաշնակությունն ու առնմանման քաոսը մոլորակի վրա կենսական հոսանքներ են արարում։



- - - - - - -



*850.* 


Այդ պատճառով ոգին, որն առնմանում է բոլոր հոսանքները, այդպես զգում է բոլոր տարածական կրակները։ Երկրային ոլորտի քաոսն այնքան է հզոր, որ քավարան է պետք դրսևորել։ Հրեղեն Հոգին հաստատում է այդ մաքրումները։ Հետևաբար Հրեղեն Հոգու Մայրն այդպես զգում է բոլոր տարածական մաքրումները, այդ պատճառով այդքան լարված են կենտրոնները։ Չէ՞ որ մարդու կողմից չառնմանեցված ամեն էներգիա թրթռում է կենտրոնների վրա, և զգոն սիրտն ընկալում է ամեն ինչ։



- - - - - - -



*851.* 


Անորսալի են տիեզերական կրակները, երբ ոգին միայն դեպի տեսանելի աշխարհ է նկրտված։ Երբ ոգին նկրտում է դեպի նուրբ ոլորտներ, նրա առջև բացվում է ամբողջ Տիեզերական Ընդարձակությունը։ Հետևաբար անորսալի տիեզերական կրակները ձգվում են դեպի ստեղծագործ ոգին, որը որսում է բոլոր նուրբ էներգիաները։ Այդպես փոխադարձ ձգողության վրա ստեղծվում է մեծ արարման սկզբունքը։ Տարածական կրակները ներգրավվում են տիեզերական նկրտումների ուղեծիր, հետևաբար միայն անտեսանելի ուժերի հզորությանը տեղյակ ոգին կարող է ձգել տիեզերական կրակները։ Այդպես համապատասխանություն է ստացվում։ Այդպես տիեզերական ստեղծագործում և բարձրագույն համաձայնեցում է ստեղծվում ոգու և Տիեզերքի միջև։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՎԵՑԵՐՈՐԴ. "ԱՆՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Հատոր 2"*


*852.* 


Հետևաբար բոլոր տիեզերական դրսևորումները հագենում են փոխադարձ ձգողությամբ։ Չէ՞ որ տարածական հուրը կարող է հաստատվել լարված Մագնիսով միայն։ Հետևաբար այդ հոսանքները կարող են հաստատվել միայն տիեզերական ձգողությամբ։ Զգոն օրգանիզմը կարող է համահնչել տիեզերական կրակների լարվածությանը։ Հետևաբար ամեն նկրտող թրթիռ փոխանցք է ստեղծում տարածական հրի համար։ Եթե կապ է հաստատվում էներգիաների միջև, հաստատվում է կապ վերերկրյա և երկրային հոսանքների միջև։  Այդպես մեծագույն համաձայնեցում է ընկած Հրեղեն Հոգու հրեղեն ընկալման մեջ, ուստի Մենք այդպես հաստատում ենք տիեզերական ներդաշնակվածությունը։ Այդպես ամեն ինչ մտնում է կյանք։ 



- - - - - - -



*853.* 


Երբ ճշմարիտ ուղղությունը դեպի տիեզերական հուրն է նկրտում, հաստատվում է տիեզերական համադրություն։ Միայն երբ մարդը հասկանա, որ գործելակերպը կախված է խթանիչ ուժից, կհաստատվի նկրտման և ներքին հրի զարգացումը, քանզի առանց բարձրագույն սկզբունքների լարման անհնար է հարաբերականություն ստեղծել տիեզերական ուղղության հետ։ Ամբողջ անհամապատասխանությունը կախված է այդ անհավասարակշռվածություններից։ Ամեն դարաշրջան հագենում է տիեզերական կրակներով և մարդկային ընկալման հատկություններով։ Ուստի երբ ոգին չի հարադրվում տիեզերական կրակներին, ձևավորվում է հակառակ ընթացք։ Այդպիսով, մարդը հաստատում է իր կարման։ Անհամապատասխանությունը մոլորակի հիվանդությունն է։



- - - - - - -



*854.* 


Այդպիսով, միայն տիեզերական կրակների պատճառները կարող են հավասարակշռություն հիմնել, հետևաբար Մագնիսի հաստատած հոսանքները գիտենալն ուղղորդում է դեպի ճշմարիտ ստեղծագործում։ Մարդկության լարվածությունների մեծամասնությունը դեպի հակառակն է ուղղված։ Հետևաբար հրեղեն ոգու ամեն նկրտված ալիք լարվում է համապատասխանությամբ։ Ուստի կենտրոնների լարվածության դրսևորումը համապատասխանում է տարածական հոսանքների վիճակին։
Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, պնդում ենք, որ տիեզերական կրակները ենթարկվում են Հրեղեն Հոգու հրեղեն ընկալունակությանը։ Այդպես բոլոր հոսանքներն անցնում են կենտրոնների միջով։ Այդ պատճառով այդքան հզոր են Մեր բոլոր արարչագործությունները։ Այդ պատճառով այդքան հզոր է Մեր համախմբված Միությունը։ Հիրավի, Մենք հետևում ենք հավասարակշռությանը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*855.* 


Տիեզերական համապատասխանությունը լարում է բոլոր ստեղծագործ ուժերը, և երբ լարերը հնչում են համապատասխանաբար, տիեզերական լարումը կարող է հաստատել ստեղծագործական ձևը։ Հետևաբար երբ էներգիայի որակն ընկալվում է գիտակցաբար, կարող է շինարարություն հաստատվել։ Ուստի միայն համապատասխանության սկզբունքը կարող է իսկական նկրտվածություն տալ։ Չէ՞ որ միայն երբ էներգիայի որակն ընդունում է տիեզերական կրակների հատկությունները, բարձրագույն համապատասխանություն է հաստատվում։ Այդպես ամեն խթանիչ ուժի մեջ պետք է բարձրագույն  համապատասխանության որակներ որոնել, և անտեսանելի աշխարհում է ամփոփված գործողության ամբողջ հզորությունը։



- - - - - - -



*856.* 


Այդպես համապատասխանությունը լարում է Հրեղեն Հոգու բոլոր կենտրոնները։ Ուստի այդքան զգոն է զգում օրգանիզմը բոլոր տիեզերական հոսանքները, հետևաբար պետք է խնայել առողջությունը։ Երբ տիեզերական հոսանքները տեղաշարժվում են, կենտրոնները զգում են յուրաքանչյուր թրթիռ, հետևաբար զգուշություն է անհրաժեշտ։



- - - - - - -



*857.* 


Տիեզերական ուժերի լարման ներքո ամենատարատեսակ ուժերը հագեցնում են ոլորտները։ Լույսի ստեղծագործումն այդպես լարում է համապատասխան էներգիաները, բայց մութն իր համար որոգայթներ է ստեղծում։ Չէ՞ որ միայն տիեզերական համապատասխանությունը կարող է գեղեցկություն ստեղծել։ Հետևաբար երբ մոլորակը հագենում է տեղաշարժի հրով, կարելի է սահմանել հաղթող էներգիաների որակը։ Այդպես ստեղծվում են տիեզերական էներգիաների հաստատումները։



- - - - - - -



*858.* 


Տիեզերական վերակառուցումը համապատասխանությամբ հաստատված համադրություններ է պահանջում։ Երբ ոգին արձագանքում է տիեզերական վերակառուցումներին, հիմնվում է կապ Տիեզերքի և մարդու միջև։ Հետևաբար երբ ոգին արարում է Տիեզերքի հետ միասին, հաստատվում է տիեզերական կապ։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն կարելի է հաստատվել տիեզերական վերակառուցման մեջ։ Միայն համապատասխանության որակով։ Համապատասխանության որակն է շարժում տիեզերական արարչագործությունները, ուստի մարդկությունն այդպես հաստատում է իր ոգու առաջընթացի երևույթը։ Այդպես անսահման համապատասխանություն է հաստատվում։



- - - - - - -



*859.* 


Երբ հաստատվում է տիեզերական հիմնված հնարավորություն, բոլոր խոչընդոտները լարվում են։ Տարածությունը հնչում է տիեզերական կրակների լարումով,  և այդպես լարվում են մութ ուժերը, ուստի այդքան վճռական են մարտերը։ Այդ պատճառով այսքան լարված են Մեր ժամանակները։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*860.* 


Տիեզերական վերափոխումն ամփոփում է իր մեջ բոլոր մարդկային նկրտումները։ Երբ տիեզերական վերափոխումը հագեցնում է մոլորակը, տիեզերական նկրտվածությունը լարում է ոգին։ Հետևաբար ուժերն այդպես խմբավորվում են ըստ բևեռների և վերափոխման շուրջ հագեցնում են ոլորտները։ Տիեզերական վերափոխումից անհնար է բացառել մարդկային նկրտումները։ Միևնույն խթանիչ ուժն առաջ է տանում բոլոր ուժերին, հետևաբար ամեն ոլորտ հագենում է տիեզերական վերափոխմամբ։ Այդ պատճառով մարդկային գիտակցությունը Տիեզերքի վրա տրտնջալ չի կարող։ Կյանքում ամեն ինչ ստեղծվում է տեղաշարժի և համապատասխանության սկզբունքի վրա, և անսահմա՛ն են համապատասխանության որակները։



- - - - - - -



*861.* 


Տիեզերական վերափոխման ներքո  Տիեզերական Մագնիսին դեմ ընթացող մութ հոսանքների երևույթ է նկատվում։ Ամեն լուսավոր ալիք տանում է դեպի մութ ուժերի լարում։ Այդպես տիեզերական վերափոխման մեջ տեսանելի է Տիեզերական Կամքը։ Չարի դռնապանները տիեզերական վերափոխումը ներծծում են խեղդող գազերով։ Բայց տիեզերական վերափոխման մեջ Լույսի հզորությունը գլխավոր փոխակերպող կրակն է։ Այդպես Լույսն այրում է մութը։ Այդպես տիեզերական վերափոխումը կարող է հաստատվել Անսահմանության մեջ։




- - - - - - -



*862.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ձգողությունը տարածության մեջ մագնիսական հողմեր է հրահրում։ Նմանապես երկրային ոլորտն էլ հրահրում է ոգին ազատագրող էներգիաներ։ Եվ բոլոր երկրային էներգիաները տարածությանն են տալիս իրեն ուժերը։ Հետեևաբար յուրաքանչյուր դեռևս չդրսևորված էներգիա տալիս է իր հագեցումները։ Այդ պատճառով ոգին այդպես լարվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հոսանքը որոնելիս և գործողության ուղեծիրը փոխադարձաբար վճռական է այդքան։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*863.* 


Իրարանցումը, որը լարում է մոլորակային ուժերը, տիեզերական վերափոխում և հոգևոր առաջընթաց է հաստատում։ Ոգու ձգողությունը դեպի տիեզերական վերափոխում հրահրվում է գիտակցված նկրտմամբ։ Հետևաբար Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ ընթացող ամեն հզորություն պետք է հագեցնի տարածությունը տիեզերական վերափոխմամբ։ Տարածական հուրը լարում է կյանքի բոլոր երևույթներն ու բոլոր տիեզերական դրսևորումները։ Հետևաբար հրեղեն ոգուն առաջնորդում է  շփումը Տիեզերական Մագնիսի փոխանցքի հետ։ Գործողությունների ոլորտները հագենում են Անսահմանության էներգիաներով։



- - - - - - -



*864.* 


Տիեզերական հրի լարին դիպչելը ոգուն նկրտում է տալիս. և կյանքի գործունեությունը լարվում է այդ կենսական հրով։ Այդ պատճառով հրեղեն Հրեղեն Հոգին զգում է  բոլոր տիեզերական հանկարծաշրջումները և լարում է տարածական բոլոր թելերը։ Այդ պատճառով ձգողությունը դեպի բարձրագույնն այդքան վախեցնում է թշնամիներին։ Այդ պատճառով երբ Մեր էներգիաների ստեղծագործումը մտնում է կյանք, Մեր հակառակորդները լարվում են հակազդեցության մեջ։ Հետևաբար Տիեզերական Իրավունք է հաստատվում։



- - - - - - -



*865.* 


Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումը  տարածական կրակները մոտեցնում է մոլորակին։ Հոգևոր նկրտվածությունը պետք է լարի իր թելերը և ուղիներ գտնի դեպի տարածական կրակներ։ Հետևաբար ամեն արարչական հնարավորություն լարվում է մտքով։ Եվ երբ հաստատված է հոգևոր համահնչությունը, կարելի է մուտք գտնել դեպի տարածական կրակները։ Տարակշռությունը մոլորակի վրա տեղի է ունենում չգտնված մուտքի պատճառով։ Այդպիսով մոլորակի հիվանդությունը տարակշռությունից է։



- - - - - - -



*866.* 


Կենսագործունեությունը լարվում է ոգու նկրտված էներգիայով։ Միայն ոգու հաստատուն մագնիսը կարող է կյանքի կոչել ստեղծագործման հուրը, բայց մարդկությունն իր էներգիաները լարում է այն աստիճանների շինարարության վրա, որոնք ոչ միշտ են գնում Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հոսանքին համընթաց։ Հետևաբար հավասարակշռության կամ տարակշռության հաստատումը կախված է մարդկային ոգուց։ Այդպես ամեն տիեզերական աստիճան լարվում է ոգով և արարվում է հրի լծակով։ Այդպես կենսագործունեությունը մուտք է գործում Տիեզերքի ուղեծիր։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*867.* 


Կենսագործունեությունը տիեզերական վերափոխումների նեքո լարվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ընթացքով, հետևաբար այդքան տարատեսակ են բոլոր մարդկային ճիգերը։ Երբ Մագնիսի լարումը համահնչություն է հրահրում, ոգին գիտի իր նշանակումները։ Բայց երբ տիեզերական ուղեծիրը չի ճանաչվում ոգու կողմից, ուրեմն, իհարկե, հաստատվում է տիեզերական տարակշռություն։ Այդպես ամեն ոգի իր նվիրատվությունն է բերում. և պատասխանատվությունն ուղղության համար  ոգու մեջ է ընկած։ Հետևաբար այդպես լարված են մութ և Լույս Ուժերը, և այդքան մեծ է մենամարտը, այո՛, այո՛, այո՛։



- - - - - - -



*868.* 


Բարձր մակարդակի վրա պետք է ընթանալ բոլոր բարձրագույն հաստատումների հետ համատեղ։ Բարձրագույն լարման ստեղծագործությունը կարող է տիեզերական ուժ հաստատել։ Տարածական լարի հետ շփումը հասանելի է այն ոգուն, որն ամրապնդվել է տիեզերական մտերմության մեջ։ Հետևաբար միայն տիեզերական գիտակցությունը կարող է նկրտել մարդկային ոգին։



- - - - - - -



*869.* 


Իհարկե, մութ ուժերի բոլոր լարումները հակազդեցություն են Լուսավոր Ուժերին։ Ուստի տարակշռությունը Տիեզերքում այդպես արտահայտված է մարտի հաստատմամբ։ Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ առնչվելը կարող է հագեցնել բոլոր նկրտումները, բայց միայն Լույսի Ուժերը գիտեն դեպի վերափոխում տանող հոսանքը, ուստի բոլոր հակադրություններն այդպես լարում են իրենց հոսանքները։



- - - - - - -



*870.* 


Տիեզերական լարումն արտացոլվում է բոլոր ոլորտների վրա. և մոլորակի վրա տեղի է ունենում ոգու վերամշակում։ Միայն մտքի հզորությունը կարող է լարում տալ ոգուն. և ոգու վերամշակումը կուլ է տալիս թույլերին, բայց հզոր է վերելքը Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ ընթացողի համար։ Ուստի տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը լարում է նկրտող որոնումները։ Այդպես ոգու վերամշակումը լարում է բոլոր շերտերը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*871.* 


Տիեզերական վերափոխման հաստատումը լարում է բոլոր տարածական կրակները։ Տիեզերական կրակները որպես հիմք ընդունելը վերափոխմանը հոգևոր աստիճան կտա։ Տիեզերական կրակների ստեղծագործումը լարվում է մագնիսի սկզբունքով։ Հետևաբար Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ձգողության մեջ է ամփոփված ամբողջ տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը։ Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումը կապված է տիեզերական կրակների լարման հետ. և մոլորակի հոգևոր հագեցումը կախված է տիեզերական կրակների նկրտումից։ Հետևաբար մարդկությունը լարվում է իր նկրտումներով և ազատ կամքն արարում է, հաստատելով տիեզերական նկրտվածությունը կամ հակադարձ երևույթը։ Այդպես, երբ մարդկության ոգին ձգվում է դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս, ուրեմն ոգու ճանապարհը գտնված է։ Այդպես ոգին նկրտում է դեպի Անսահմանություն։



- - - - - - -



*872.* 


Այդ պատճառով տիեզերական վերափոխումների ծանր օրերին այդքան լարված են մութ ուժերը։ Եվ երբ Լուսավոր Ուժերը մտնում են կառավարություն, Տիեզերքը հագենում է հակադարձ ազդեցություններով։ Այդպես Մեր Ուժերը հագեցնում են Տարածությունը, բայց մութերը փնտրում են իշխանության հասնելու ուղիներ։



- - - - - - - 



*873.* 


Տիեզերական վերափոխումը լարում է բոլոր տարածական կրակները։ Հետևաբար յուրաքանչյուր կամք ենթակա է լարված ազդեցության։ Հետևաբար յուրաքանչյուր միտք փնտրում է ազդեցության ուղի, ուրեմն որակն իր հիմքում լարված որոնումների սերմ ունի։ Հետևաբար երբ միտքը լարվում է նկրտող Մագնիսով, կարելի է հետևանքի երևույթ հաստատել։ Այդպես Մագնիսից եկող, լարվածության հասած յուրաքանչյուր էներգիա ամենահզորը կլինի, քանզի Լույսը կլանում է մթին։ Այդպիսով բարեշրջման ստեղծումը կախված է նկրտող մտածողությունից։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*874.* 


Էներգիայի որակը հագեցնում է յուրաքանչյուր գործողություն։ Ըստ գործողության հզորության կարելի է սահմանել էներգիայի լարվածությունը, բայց էներգիայի որակը ոգու սերմի մեջ է ընկած։ Եվ գործողության որակը բխում է նկրտման որակից։ Հետևաբար երբ հրեղեն խթանիչ ուժը լարում է ոգու ստեղծագործումը, էներգիայի որակը հասնում է հրեղեն լարման։ 
Հետևաբար երբ ժողովուրդները ստեղծում են իրենц կարմայական հաստատումները, գործողությունների որակը հագենում է ոգու կարմայական նկրտմամբ։ Այդպես սեփական կարման ստեղծող ամեն ոգի քաղում է ոգու գանձարանից։



- - - - - - -



*875.* 


Երբ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը լարում է բոլոր ուժերը, Տարածությունը սկսում է հնչել։ Այդ պատճառով ամեն ուժ լարվում է լարված արձագանքի ընթացքով։ Տիեզերական նախաձեռնություններում այդքան կարևոր է գիտենալ Մագնիսի հաստատումը և հոգևոր նկրտումների էներգիայի որակը։ Բոլոր հոգևոր արարումները Տարածությանը նոտա են տալիս, այդ նոտայի վրա են հնչում բոլոր նուրբ օրգանիզմները։ Այդպես ոգու ստեղծագործական նոտան գործում է Տարածության մեջ։



- - - - - - -



*876.* 


Երկրային ոլորտներում կուտակվում են գազեր, որոնք օգնում են տիեզերական հողմերի իրականացմանը և հոգևոր տեղաշարժերին։ Հետևաբար երկրային ոլորտներն այդպես կուտակվում են տարբեր նկրտումներով։ Տարածությունը Մեծ Ճակատամարտի վա՛յրն է։ Հիրավի, չկա՛ մի տեղ, որը լիքը չէ հրեղեն կայծերով։



- - - - - - -



*877.* 


Ընդհանուր Բարիքի ամեն ալիք լարվում է Լույսի Ուժերով և հակազդություններով։ Լուսաստվերի երևույթը գոյություն ունի ամբողջ Տիեզերքում։ Այդ պատճառով Ընդհանուր Բարիքի ամեն ալիք տարբեր հոսանքներով հագեցում է հրահրում։ Այդպես ամեն նկրտող ալիք լարում է ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժերը, և մարդկության խնդիրն է, նկրտելով իր մտքերն Ընդհանուր Բարիքին, գտնել Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուղղությունը։ Այդպես միտքն արարում է տարածականորեն։ Այդպես անսահման են բարեշրջման ուղիները։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*878.* 


Տիեզերքի Ուղեծրում է բոլոր ստեղծագործական էներգիաների ձգողությունը։ Էներգիայի ամեն որակ իր նկրտվածությունն ունի, և կյանքը լարվում է այդ էներգիաներով։ Տարածությունը լցնող պայթյունները տեղի են ունենում անհամապատասխանությունների պատճառով։ Հետևաբար ամեն գիտակից էներգիա համապատասխանություն է տալիս։ Հետևաբար երբ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը կանչում է գործելու, ձգողությունը լցվում է Տարածության մեջ և հագեցնում է նկրտող էներգիաների բոլոր խթանիչ ուժերին։ Այդպես կյանքը նկրտում է իր հիմնական ձգողությունները։



- - - - - - -



*879.* 


Կյանքի երևույթը Տիեզերքում չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ առանց Սկիզբների տված կենսական ուժերի։ Իհարկե, Սկիզբների ուժերը ոգեշնչում են ուժերին։ Հետևաբար Աշխարհի Մոր Հզորությունը հագեցնում է ամբողջ տարածությունը։



- - - - - - -



*880.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը հավաքում է բոլոր լավագույն էներգիաները։ Էներգիայի որակը դեպի իր սերմն է հրապուրում համապատասխան էներգիաներ։ Ուստի Տարածության հագեցումն այդքան կախված է նկրտման որակից։ Չէ՞ որ ամեն խթանիչ ուժի հատկություն այնքանով է հաստատում գործողության երևույթը, որ հիմնական որակը նրա խթանիչ ուժը կդառնա։ Այդպիսով մարդկության միտքը կախված է խթանիչ ուժի նկրտումից։ Դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործման գիտակցում տանող միակ ուղին՝ նրա ամենանուրբ հրի հիմքում նրա ճանաչումն է։ Այդպես հաստատվում է Անսահմանությու՛նը։



- - - - - - -



*881.* 


Հետևաբար Մեր գործերի հիմքում նուրբ կրակն է ընկած։ Հետևաբար Մեր ստեղծագործական նկրտումը համընթաց է Տիեզերական Մագնիսին։ Մեր բոլոր Նախաձեռնությունները համընթաց են Տիեզերական Մագնիսին։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*882.*


 Իհարկե, միայն հանուն Ճշմարտության կարելի է լարել բոլոր ամենառազմաշունչ խթանիչ ուժերը։ Միայն հանուն Ճշմարտության կարելի է լարել ամենահագեցած կրակները։ Իհարկե, Մեծ Տիեզերական Ծրագրի գիտակցությունից բխող յուրաքանչյուր էներգիա դեպի իրեն է ձգում տիեզերական կրակները։ Ամեն գիտակից միտք ներգրավվում է Տիեզերական Ծրագրի Ուղեծիր։ Հետևաբար հանուն Ճշմարտության ամեն լարում պսակվելու է հաղթանակով։ Այդպես կառուցվում է Անսահմանությունը։



- - - - - - -



*883.* 


Տիեզերական արարչագործությունների կառուցման ներքո բոլոր արտաքին լուծումները լարվում են ներքին կրակներով։ Տեղաշարժերի դեպքում բոլոր ուժերը, որոնք պետք է հեռանան, լարվում են հաստատված հրին հատուկ որակով։ Չէ՞ որ ուժերը, որոնք մտնում են կյանք, իրենց կրակներով պետք է հագեցնեն ամեն արտահայտված հակադրություն։ Այսպիսով, փոխակերպման վրա է հիմնված ամբողջ տիեզերական արարչագործությունը, և Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումն անսահմանորեն փոխակերպվում է։



- - - - - - -



*884.* 


Փոխակերպվող հրի առջև դիմակայել ոչինչ չի կարող, ուստի թշնամիները կառչում են վերջին սյուներից։ Հետևաբար Մեր փոխակերպող Ուժը ծագում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսից և բոլոր Մեր լարումները հաղթելու են Տարածության հագեցմամբ։ Այդպես արարում ենք Մենք։



- - - - - - -



*885.* 


Ամեն տեղաշարժվող հնարավորություն ենթակա է տիեզերական լարման։ Տիեզերքի Կամքը սնուցում է բոլոր լարված հնարավորությունները, և ամեն ալիք ներգրավում է բոլոր նկրտող էներգիաները, հետևաբար Մագնիսի շփումը Տիեզերական Ուղեծրի հետ տարածականորեն նոր էներգիաներ է ներգրավում։ Հետևաբար տիեզերական փոխակերպումը լարում է բոլոր ստեղծագործական ուժերը։ Միայն այդ մեծ Օրենքը կարող է շարժել բարեշրջումը։ Այդպես մեծ տիեզերական բարեշրջումն է ստեղծվում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*886.* 


Գիտակցության լայնացումն ընդգրկում է դեպի բարեշրջում տանող բոլոր հասկացությունները։ Բոլոր էներգիաների փոխակերպման նկատմամբ հավատը բոլոր նոր շարժումների ըմբռնում է տալիս։ Եվ երբ ոգին տոգորվում է տիեզերական փոխակերպումների նշանակությամբ, կարելի է հասկանալ, թե որքան է տիեզերական բարեշրջումը կախված գիտակցության աստիճանների տեղաշարժից։ Բոլոր տեղաշարժերի նշանակությունը պետք է գիտակցություն թափանցի։ Նկրտող ոգու լարումը տալիս է լարում և նոր ուղիների որոնումներ։ Այդպես են շարվում բարեշրջման աստիճանները։



- - - - - - -



*887.* 


Երբ ոգին կարող է գտնվել երկրային ճնշումից զուրկ ոլորտներում, ուրեմն, իհարկե, նա կարող է դրսևորել բոլոր կուտակումները։ Երկրային պայմաններն այնքան են ծանրաբեռնված, որ բոլոր ներքին էներգիաների որականերն արտահայտել անհնար է։ Դրսևորելով նկրտում երկրային ճակատամարտի հանդեպ, պետք է պահպանել նուրբ կենտրոնները։ Հետևաբար այդպիսի լարվածությունը պետք է խնայողաբար ապրել։



- - - - - - -



*888.* 


Երբ ձգտումը դեպի անձնականը գերազանցում է ժողովրդական ձգտման հաստատմանը, ուրեմն գիտակցությանը տեղաշարժել ոչինչ չի կարող։ Հետևաբար դեպի անձնականը ձգտման յուրաքանչյուր արտահայտված առկայություն լարում է այն լծակը, որը տիեզերական լարվածությանը հակադրվածն է հաստատում։ Հետևաբար երբ թշնամիները հագեցնում են տարածությունն իրենց տենչանքներով, Տիեզերական Մագնիսը լարում է իր լծակները։ Այդպես կառուցվում է Անսահմանությու՛նը։



- - - - - - -



*889.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուղեծրում է գտնվում ամբողջ տիեզերական բարեշրջումը։ Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը կախված է այդ լարումներից, որոնք հագենում են հրով։ Այդպես ամեն գործողության մեջ հրեղեն հագեցում է ամփոփված, և կրակներին ու նկրտմանը համապատասխան հիմնված է ամբողջ ստեղծագործական ընթացքը։ Հետևաբար ոգին պետք է նկրտի դեպի իր կրակները ճանաչելը, և եթե նա համապատասխանություն գտնի տիեզերական հոսանքի և իր նկրտման միջև, նա կարող է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի աշխատակիցը դառնալ։ Այդպես զգոն պետք է ոգին հետևի մագնիսական հոսանքին և ուղղորդի իր կրակները։ Այդպես գիտակցորեն պետք է ոգին նկրտի դեպի իր հրեղեն ուղեծրի արարում։



 - - - - - - 



*890.* 


Որքա՜ն սքանչելի է իր ուղղությունը գիտեցող ոգու ուղեծիրը։ Չէ՞ որ այնքա՜ն նպատակահարմար է ամեն ոգու նշանակությունը, բայց ամեն ոգի պետք է գիտենա բարեշրջման հաստատված օրենքը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*891.* 


Ոգու վերածնունդը կուտակվում է ոչ թե նկրտմամբ այն միակերպ ունակություններում, որոնք շղարշում են միտքը։ Միակերպությունը սովորականություն է. միակերպությունը քարացում է. միակերպությունը ոգու մահն է։ Միայն, երբ ոգին հասկանում է գործողության իր գիծը, նա կարող է տեղադրել իրեն տիեզերական հոսանքի ուղեծրում։
Ինչու՞ ուրեմն ոգին տարբեր նկրտումներում է կոփվում։ Ոգու կոփման գեղեցկությունն ամփոփված է նկրտման ներուժի դրսևորման մեջ։ Հետևաբար, երբ ոգին նկրտում է դեպի սկզբնաղբյուրի որոնումները, կենսական միակերպությունը խախտվում է։ Միակերպության ոչնչացման մեջ կարելի հասնել արտասովորին։ Դրանում պետք է հաստատվի մարդկությունը։ Վեհապետների ստեղծագործության ամբողջ գեղեցկությունն արտասովոր է ստեղծվում։ Մարդկության նկրտումը դեպի արտասովորը նրան ըմբռնում կտա և կմոտեցնի Անսահմանությա՛նը։



- - - - - - -



*892.* 


Ընդհանուր Բարիքին հասնելը հաստատվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հոսանքի որոնումներով։ Միայն, երբ ոգին կարող է դիպչել Տիեզերական Լարին, նա կարող է նկրտել դեպի Բարձրագույն Օրենքի ըմբռնումը։ Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հոսանքը տալիս է տարածական հուր, որը Տիեզերական Մագնիսին հնչողություն է տալիս։ Ուստի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ եկող ամեն հնարավորություն հասնում է Ընդհանուր Բարիքին։ Չէ՞ որ համապատասխանությունը տրվում է որպես հնարավորություն նկրտման որոնումների համար, հետևաբար դեպի Ընդհանուր Բարիք բանալին դրված է ոգու որոնումներում։ Այդպես ամեն հզոր լարվածություն Ընդհանուր Բարիքի բանալի է տալիս։



- - - - - - -



*893.* 


Երբ ոգին առնչվում է Ընդհանուր Բարիքին, նրա համար բաց են բոլոր ճանապարհները։ Եվ ամեն տեղաշարժող ալիք ընկալվում է որպես նվիրատվություն։ Երբ ոգին նկրտում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ համագործակցության, լայնացած գիտակցությունը կարող է գործողության շրջանակ տալ։ Հետևաբար, տարածական խթանիչ ուժից բացի, պետք է սեփական նկրտումը գիտակցել։ Այդպե՛ս է կառուցվում Անսահմանությունը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*894.* 


Դեպի տեղաշարժի հաստատում տանող բոլոր օրենքները հիմնվում են Ընդհանուր Բարիքի վրա։ Ամեն նոր էներգիա տարածականորեն նկրտված է դեպի ստեղծագործական որակն ընդունելը։ Ուստի Քաոսից նկրտում են էներգիաները և տիեզերական յուրաքանչյուր հոսանք կարող է ստեղծագործություն տալ։ Միայն Տիեզերական Մագնիսի սկզբունքն է հաստատում տեղաշարժը։ Այնտեղ, որտեղ Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուժը գործում է, արարում է նպատակահարմարությունը։ Հետևաբար կարելի է պնդել, որ երբ հինը փոխարինվում է նորով, տիեզերական նպատակահարմարությունը կենսական օրենքներ է կիրառում։



- - - - - - -



*895.* 


Երբ հուրը կրողների լարումը ի հայտ է գալիս որպես տեղաշարժող ուժ, աճում է հակառակ ուժերի լարումը։ Հետևաբար թշնամիների բոլոր միջոցներն այդպես համակերպվում են լարման աճի հետ։ Հետևաբար թշնամու կանգնեցրած ամեն պատ պետք է փլվի սեփական մոլորությունների մրրիկից։ Հետևաբար թշնամիները ներծծվում են սեփական թույնով։ Մեր հուրը կրողները լարվում են տիեզերականորեն, հետևաբար հաղթանակն անխուսափելի՛ է։ Այդպես աշխարհին կտրվի գիտենալ հուրը կրողների բոլոր խոչընդոտները։ Ոգու հուրը հագեեցնում է տարածությունը։



- - - - - - -



*896.* 


Բարձրագույն Ուժի ստեղծագործումը միշտ լարվում է համաշխարհային էներգիաներին համապատասխան։ Երբ տեղաշարժը բարձրագույն լարում է պահանջում, Բարձրագույն Խնդիրների Պահապաններն ի կատար են ածում բարձրագույն առաջադրանքը։ Այդ պատճառով Լույսի ստեղծագործությունը ստեղծում է համապատասխան հաստատումներ։ Այդպես Լույսի Պահապանների արարչագործությունը նպատակահարմարություն է որոնում։ Այդպես Բարձրագույն Ուժերի շինարարությունն ընթանում է Բարձրագույն Համահնչության մեջ։ Եվ բոլոր առաջադրանքները կպահպանեն տիեզերական Անսահմանությունը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*897.* 


Ինչպիսի՜ հրեշավոր մտքեր են ընթանում Տարածության մեջ։ Ինչպիսի՜ ծնունդներ են մթագնում Լույսի Ձայնը։ Մարդկությունը չի խորհում մտքի ձևերի մասին, որոնք ինքը մարդն էլ քավում է։ Տարածությունը հագենում է մարդկության մտածողությամբ, և ամեն ինչ ձգվում է համապատասխանորեն։ Ուստի մտածողության ծնունդները հյուսում են մարդկության կարման և գործողությունների որակը համապատասխանում է նկրտմանը։ Այդպես մարդկությունը պետք է նկրտի դեպի անսահմանափակ քավություն։



- - - - - - -



*898.* 


Ուստի որպես այդ ծնունդների հակակշիռ հրեղեն ոգիներն արարում են Լույսի ծնունդների։ Հետևաբար մթին հակակշիռ Հուրը Կրողները լավագույն տիեզերական գործողություններ են արարում։ Հետևաբար Մեր Հուրը Կրողները լարված են այդքան։ Հետևաբար Հրեղեն Հոգու Մեր Մայրն այդպես համահնչում է բոլոր կենտրոններով։ Այդպես Մենք նոր աստիճան ենք արարում։ Այդպես Մենք լարում ենք լավագույն հնարավորությունները։



- - - - - - -



*899.* 


Ծնունդների էներգիան հաստատում է յուրաքանչյուր հետևանք։ Ամեն հրեշավոր միտք մարդուն հագեցած պարտություն է բերում։ Պարտության երևույթին հրապուրող ամեն միտք կարող է տիեզերական հանկարծաշրջումների մթնոլորտ ստեղծել։ Հետևաբար գիտակցությունն այդքան խնայողաբար պետք է նկրտի դեպի ստեղծագործում։ Այդպես գիտակից նկրտումը կբացահայտի Անսահմանության ըմբռնումը։



- - - - - - -



*900.* 


Հետևաբար զգոն Հրեղեն Հոգին գիտի դեպի Անսահմանություն տանող բոլոր ուղիները։ Չէ՞ որ ոգու իմացությունը կարդում է «Կյանքի Գիրքը», և դարերի իմաստությունը կուտակումների տեսքով նստում է «թասի» մեջ։ Հետևաբար միավորման օրենքը ներդրված է «թասի» համադրության մեջ։ Այս արտահայտված գիտելիքի վրա Մենք կառուցում ենք Մեր հրաշալի աստիճանը։ Եվ հազարամյակներով Մենք  շարադրում ենք Մեր Կյանքը։ Տիեզերական օրենքները սքանչելի են, այդպես սերմի մեջ ներդրված է Գոյության գեղեցկությու՛նը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*901.* 


Զոհի օրենքը մարդկությունից լավագույն էլէմենտների նվիրաբերում է պահանջում։ Երբ մարդու ոգին հասկանա, որ նկրտումը դեպի բարձրագույն նվաճում ամենակենսական գործողությունն  է, այդ ժամանակ նա կմիանա Տիեզերակասն Մագնիսին. և զոհի հասկացությունը Բարձրագույն Գիտակցությանը Ծառայելու հասկացում կընդունի։ Տիեզերական ստեղծագործումը բարեշրջման համար ամենահզոր լծակներ է կիրառում, և ոգին զգում է լավագույն էներգիաների առդրումը։ Երբ կյանքի գիտակցման հաստատումն արթնացնում է բոլոր զգոն ըմբռնումները, զոհի օրենքը հասկացվում է որպես բարձրագույն նվաճում։



- - - - - - -



*902.* 


Այդ պատճառով Մեր Ծառայության մեջ զոհի հզորությունը հասկացողները ճանաչում են նվաճման գեղեցկությունը։ Հետևաբար Ծառայությունը սրտով հասկացողները հասանում են նվաճումը։ Հետևաբար Ծառայությունը հանուն հզոր նվաճման գեղեցկություն է տալիս Գոյությանը։ Հետևաբար բոլոր կարմայական հետևանքները կոփվում են ոգու նկրտումների համադրություններից։ Ուստի «Կյանքի Գրքում» ներառնված են բոլոր նկրտումները՝ այդպես են շարադրվում կյանքերը և սահմանվում է Գոյության գեղեցկությու՛նը։



- - - - - - -



*903.* 


«Կյանքի Գրքում» պետք է փնտրել դեպի բարձրագույն Գոյության ըմբռնում տանող երևույթներ, հետևաբար միայն համապատասխան կիրառումն է բերում գործողությունների նպատակահարմարությանը։ Ինչու՞ է ուրեմն մարդկությունն այդպես պայքարում իր արդյունքների հետևանքների մշտական քավության մեջ։ Հետևաբար ամեն համահնչություն իր հաստատումն է բերում։  Հետևաբար նկրտմամբ հագեցած ամեն հնարավորություն բերում է համահնչության և լարում է ոգու կրակները։ Այդպես այդ լարված պայքարում ոգու և սրտի ուղիներն այդքան հաստատված են։ Հետևաբար Մեր ստեղծագործման մեջ Մենք լարում ենք այդ ուղիները՝ այդպես մենք լավագույն հնարավորություններ ենք ստեղծում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*904.* 


«Կյանքի Գրքում» գրառված է յուրաքանչյուր էներգիա, որը շարժվում է ոգու խթանիչ ուժով։ Էներգիայի որակը նախասահմանվում է կարմայական հետևանքով։ Տարածությունը հագենում է այդ կարմայական հետևանքներով, և ամեն մթնոլորտային շիթ լարվում է այդ էներգիաներով։ Ուստի մարդկության գործողությունների քավությունը մաքվել է պահանջում։ «Կյանքի Գիրքը» պարունակում է բոլոր Տիեզերական նախասահմանումները։ Ստեղծագործումը համաձայնեցվում է նկրտման հետ, և նկրտումը տանում է դեպի տիեզերական ընթացք, եթե վառված են որոնումների ջահերը։ Հետևաբար ամեն էջ, որը տանում է դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի գիտակցում, լավագույն էջը կտա, և որոնումների ոգին կբացի դեպի Գոյության հիմքերը տանող դարպասները։ Այդպես կառուցվում է Անսահմանությու՛նը։



- - - - - - -



*905.* 


Երբ ոգին նկրտում է գրառել «Կյանքի Գրքում» լավագույն էջը, Ընդհանուր Բարիքին Ծառայության երևույթի ընդունումը բացում է նրա առջև բոլոր դարպասները։ Հետևաբար երբ բոցեղեն Հրեղեն Հոգու միտքը հագեցնում է տարածությունը, ուրեմն, իհարկե, ոգին արարում է Տիեզերքի հետ համատեղ։ Այդպես բարձրագույն համաձայնեցվածություն է հաստատվում, այդ պատճառով այդ կռվում Մեր թշնամիներն այդպես վախենում են բարձրագույն համաձայնեցվածությունից։ Ուրեմն առավել  հզոր է Մեր հաղթանակը։



- - - - - - -



*906.* 


Կյանքի հաստատված օրենքում այնքա՜ն փառահեղ է համաձայնեցվածության սկզբունքը։ Որքա՜ն հաճախ է ոգին իր գործողությունները վերագրում բարի մղումին, բայց ոգու ուժն իր խթանիչ ուժի մեջ հակառակի վրա է ուղղված։ Այդպես մտածում են նրանք, ովքեր չեն ցանկանում ուղիղ դեպի Լույսը նայել։ Մտածելով այդպես, ոգին ընդունում է կամազրկությունը՝ կամազրկությունը քաոս է։ Եվ երբ գիտենք, որ հետևանքը բխում է պատճառից, ուրեմն յուրաքանչյուր ոգի պետք է հետևի իր մղումներին։ Ամբողջ «Կյանքի Գիրքը» լիքն է մղման որակներով։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՅՈԹԵՐՈՐԴ. "ՎԵՐԱՐՔԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ"*


*907.* 


«Կյանքի Գրքում» ստեղծագործական հրի հագեցած հոսանք է ամփոփված։ Միայն բարձրագույն օրենքի վրա կարող է հաստատվել Բարձրագույն Գոյատևման էջը։ Եվ թե ինչպես ոգին պետք է նկրտի դեպի Գոյության բոլոր նուրբ սկզբունքների գիտակցումը բարձրագույն իմացության հասնելու համար։ Չէ՞ որ «Կյանքի Գիրքը» պարունակում է ամեն նկրտող գործողություն։ Չէ՞ որ «Կյանքի Գիրքը» պարունակում է բոլոր կենսական կրակների երևույթը։  Սիրտն իր մեջ կրում է «Կյանքի Գրքի» բոլոր դրոշմները։ Սիրտն իր մեջ կրում է Գոյության գեղեցկությունն ու անսահման ըմբռնումը։ Հիրավի, սրտի նվաճումը հաստատում է բոլոր հնարավորությունները։ Հիրավի, սրտի նվաճումը կոփում է բոլոր լավագույն աստիճանները։



- - - - - - -



*908.* 


Երբ Լույսի ուժը գերազանցում է մթի հատկությանը, Ճշմարտության ճառագայթի հաստատումը կյանք է մտնում։ Երբ ճառագայթը բխում է ներուժից, նկրտող ոգին դեպի իրեն է ձգում բոլոր կրակները։ Ուստի, երբ մարդկությունը հասկանա մտքի որակի ուժը, նա կտիրապետի ամենահզոր լծակին։ Մարդկությունը պետք է անսահմանորեն նկրտի դեպի այդ հզոր լծակի գիտակցումը։ 



- - - - - - -



*909.* 


Տիեզերական լարման մեջ ի կատար է ածվում ամբողջ բարեշրջումը։ Տիեզերական լարման մեջ ոգու հզորությունն արարում է։ Տիեզերական լարման մեջ իրականանում է մեծ Համաշխարհային Թաքներգությունը։ Միայն համապատասխանությունների ձգողության մեջ կարող է արարվել տիեզերական գործողությունը։ Այդպես համահնչությունը լարում է բոլոր տիեզերական գործողությունները։



- - - - - - -



*910.* 


Մեծ տեղաշարժի արարչագործությունը լավագույն լարումների հաստատում է պահանջում։ Մեծ հաստատումը հագեցնում է ամբողջ տարածությունը, և մեծ հաստատումն ամփոփված է ձգողության սկզբունքում։ Բոլոր օրենքները հաստատվում են հրեղեն ձգողության մեջ, և բոլոր տիեզերական սկզբունքները հագենում են հրի միասնությամբ։ Լիակատար համապատասխանությունը լիակատար ներդաշնակություն է տալիս, և մի շղթային պատկանող մասնիկների ձգողությունը, հզոր կերպով հագենում է միավորման օրենքով։ Այդպես հրեղեն Տիեզերական Կամքը հագեցնում է բոլոր կյանքերը։ Ստեղծագործման բոլոր կենսական սկզբունքները շարժվում են միավորման օրենքով։ Այդպես Մենք արարում ենք և դրսևորում ենք Գոյության հիմքե՛րը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*911.* 


Ինչպե՞ս է ուրեմն օրենքն անխախտելի։ Ինչպե՞ս է ուրեմն օրենքն արարում։ Ինչպե՞ս է ուրեմն օրենքը հավաքում։ Իր հզոր համահնչությամբ։ Երբ գիտակցությունը հաստատման է բերում Տիեզերական Օրենքը, ուրեմն, իհարկե, տիեզերական հզորությունը ներգրավում է դեպի սերմը։ Հետևաբար Տիեզերական Բանականությամբ կյանքը հաստատված է Տիեզերական Օրենքի մեջ։ Երբ բոլոր կենտրոնները համահնչում են, հաստատվում է այն համահնչությունը, որը բոլոր ստեղծագործ էներգիաներից ամենահզորն է։ Այդպես բարձրագույն ներուժը հագեցնում է տիեզերական միավորման հզորությունը։ Իհարկե, Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքը տրված է մարդկությանը, բայց համահնչության կենտրոնները տրված են բարձրագույն միավորումների համար։ 



- - - - - - -



*912.* 


Միավորված սրտով արարչագործությունը ներգրավում է բոլոր հզորությունները։ Միավորված Ոգով արարչագործությունը ներգրավում է  բոլոր լավագույն էներգիաները։ Նույնիսկ բոլոր հայտնագործությունները հագեցած են միավորման հզորությամբ։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն չընդունել մեծ Ծրագրի արարումը, որպես հագեցվածություն՝ միավորման խթանիչ ուժով։ Այդպես բոլոր հզոր էներգիաներն արարվում են Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ համահնչության ձգողությամբ։ Նկրտող ոգին գտնում է դեպի համահնչություն տանող ճանապարհը։ Այդպես է գործում Տարածության հագեցումը։



- - - - - - -



*913.* 


Իհարկե, մեծ Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքը տրված է մեծ համահնչության հաստատման համար։ Այդպես կենսական գործողությունը հագեցած է բոլոր կրակներով։ Այդպես ամեն էներգիա ուղեկցվում է կյանք, և մեծ Մատերիան միավորվում է հոգևոր կենտրոնների հետ։ Այդպես ճառագայթի միջոցով ներմղվում է համահնչությու՛նը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*914.* 


Այդպես ստեղծագործման մեջ ավարտվում է կյանքը, և «Կյանքի Գիրքը» լցվում է տարատեսակ էներգիաներով։ Հրեղեն նկրտման մեջ ոգին արձագանք է գտնում։ Հրեղեն նկտման մեջ սիրտը պատասխան թրթիռ է ստանում։ Ոգու գեղեցկության մեջ է ընկած տիեզերական ավարտի ամբողջ հզորության գիտակցումը։ Այդպես Գոյության ուրախությունը ոգուն դեպի ավարտ է ձգում։ Գրված է «Կյանքի Գրքում», որ դեպի ավարտ տանող ուղիղ ճանապարհը սրտի միջով է անցնում։ Այդպես տիեզերական օրենքը լարում է հոգևոր խթանիչ ուժերը, և տարածության կյանքը հնչում է գեղեցկությա՛մբ։ 
Ասված է «Կյանքի Գրքում», թե որքան վեհ է միավորման օրենքը և ինչպես են օրենքի մեջ միաձուլվում բոլոր բարձրագույն էներգիաները։ Մեծ խթանիչ ուժերից ոգին լարում է անձնվիրության խթանիչ ուժը, և այդ հրի մեջ մենք ավարտում ենք։ Որքան ավելի հզոր, այնքան ավելի հրեղե՛ն։



- - - - - - -



*915.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսը լարվում է նկրտող հրով։ Թե որքան կարելի է մարդկությանը Մագնիսի ուղղությունն ընդունել գիտակցության լայնացմամբ, կախված է ոգու նկրտումից։ Միայն այդ լծակը կարող է ցույց տալ դեպի Հրի Մագնիս տանող ուղին։ Միայն ոգու որոնումն ուղղություն կտա դեպի էներգիայի Աղբյուր։ Այդպես կարելի է հաստատել համապատասխանությունը և ոգու հզորությունը նկրտել դեպի Ճշմարտություն։



- - - - - - -



*916.* 


Էներգիաների որակը լարում է ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժերին։ Ազատ, արտահայտված կամքը լարվում է էներգիաների որակով։ Ամեն ստեղծագործական միտք ներգրավվում է դեպի հրեղեն կիզակետ։ Ամեն ստեղծագործական լարվածություն ներգրավում է համապատասխան հրեղեն էներգիաներ։ Հետևաբար բոլոր գործողություններն իրենց հիմքում պետք է նկրտում ունենան, և էներգիաների բարձրագույն որակը դրսևորվում է ոգու ստեղծագործման մեջ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*917.* 


Համապատասխանության օրենքի հաստատումը կախված է ոգու ուժերի լարումից։ Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հաստատվել համապատասխանության օրենքի ըմբռնման մեջ, եթե Հրի խթանիչ ուժը ոգին չի՛ ընդունում։ Միայն անծայրածիր որոնման մեջ ոգին կարող է լարել հրով հագեցած նկրտումները։



- - - - - - -



*918.*  


Մարդկային գարծողությունների ուղեծիրը ձգտում է դեպի տիեզերական ընթացքի հետ համապատասխանության։ Չէ՞ որ ոգու ամեն կայծ կարող է բռնկվել, շփվելով տարածության հրի հետ։ Ինչու՞ ուրեմն մարդիկ այդպես փակում են իրենց օղակները։ Չէ՞ որ գործողությունների ուղեծրում են գտնվում Տիեզերական Մագնիսին հասնելու համար բոլոր անհրաժեշտ խթանիչ ուժերը։ Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ստեղծագործումը նկրտում է մարդկությանը դեպի Ճշմարտություն, և ոգու զգոնությունը ուղղության գիտելիք է տալիս։
Փորձում Եմ մոտեցնել ձեզ Անսահմանությանը ոչ թե նրբընտիր հասկացության համար, այլ որպեսզի գիտակցության հղկում ներմուծեմ։ Եթե պատճառների ճանաչմամբ մենք լայնացնում ենք գիտակցությունը, ուրեմն որակի ճանաչմամբ հղկում ենք այն։ Մտքի և զգացմունքի այդ հատկությունն ու որակը սկիզբների արարչագործության ճանաչումը կդառնա։
Չի կարելի բառերով սահմանել, թե ինչում է մտածողության բարձր որակը, բայց յուրաքանչյուր, նույնիսկ գործ անող մարդ, զգում է նրա պահանջվող որակը։ Այդ որակը, ինչպես օդեղեն տավիղ, արձագանքում է իրականության հոսանքին և «թասի» կենտրոնի տակ է հավաքում ճանաչողության և տարբերակման նեկտարը, ոչ միայն ըստ համաչափելիության, այլև ըստ աներկբայության։ Ճշմարտության այդ վերջին կայծը վառում է Լույսի գայթակղիչ փարոսը։
Երբ այսքան մութ է, մտածե՛նք Լույսի մասին։



= = = = = = =



*ՎԵՐՋ   ՎԵՑԵՐՈՐԴ   ԳՐՔԻ*

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՎԵՐԱՐՔԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ




ԳԻՐՔ   ՅՈԹԵՐՈՐԴ




1931*




*=========*


*Սուզվելով Անսահմանության ալիքների մեջ, 
մենք կարող ենք նմանվել հողմի արմատախիլ արած ծաղիկների։ 
Ինչպե՞ս մեզ փոխակերպված գտնենք Անսահմանության օվկիանում։

Խելամիտ չէր լինի ուղարկել նավակն առանց ղեկի։ 
Բայց սահմանված է Ուղեցույցը, և սրտի արարչագործությունը Անդունդ չի նետվի։ 
Որպես ուղենիշներ լուսակիր ճանապարհի վրա, 
անխոնջ արթուն են մարդկության Եղբայրները, պատրաստ ներս տանել ճամփորդին վերելքի շղթայի մեջ։

Վերարքայությունը պարտադրանք չէ, Աշխարհակառույցի օրենքն է այն։ 
Ոչ թե սպառնալիք, այլ սրտի կանչ է և նախազգուշացում և խրատ դեպի Բարօրություն։ 
Ուրեմն ճանաչենք Լույսի Վերարքայությունը։*


*= = = = = = =*


*Վ Ե Ր Ա Ր Ք Ա Յ Ու Թ Յ Ու Ն*


*Ինչպե՞ս դառը փոխակերպել քաղցրի։ Ոչինչ, քան Վերարքայությունը, կյանքը չի փոխակերպի վերերկրային գիտակցության։

Չի կարելի պատկերացնել դեպի Անսահմանություն գցված կամրջի երևույթը, քանզի կամուջը հիմքերի կարիք ունի։ Բայց Վերարքայությունը, որպես կամրջակալ, կհասցնի մինչև Լույսի ափ։ Եվ պատկերացրեք ձեր աչքերի առջև հառնող ամբողջ փայլքը, և հասկացեք Երգը Լույսի։

Աշխատե՛նք Լույսի և Վերարքայության համար։*

----------


## Sambitbaba

*1.* 


Վարդապետությունների մասին այնքան է խոսվել, որ մարդկությունը չգիտի, թե ինչպես ընդունի Եղբայրության վարդապետությունը։ Որքա՜ն աղավաղումներ են շերտավորված Ճշմարտության վրա։ Որքա՜ն սկզբունքներ են ավերված։ Կհարցնեն. «Ինչի՞ վրա է ուրեմն կառուցվում Եղբայրության Ամրոցը»։ Ասացեք. «Վարդապետություն սրտի, վարդապետություն աշխատանքի, վարդապետություն գեղեցկության, վարդապետություն բարեշրջման, վարդապետություն լարման, վարդապետություն առավել կենսակա՛ն»։
Մենք՝ Անսահմանության Հետևորդներն ենք։ Այնտեղ, որտեղ բարդ նկրտումն անհասանելի է, մարդկության Եղբայրներն իրենց դրսևորումը չեն հաստատում։ Մենք հագեցնում ենք տարածությունը բարեշրջման հոսքով։ Մարդկության Եղբայրները հրաժարվում են _Պարանիրվանայից *_ մարդկային բարեշրջման հաստատման համար, կամավոր ձգտելով լավագույն աստիճանի հիմնմանը։ Նպատակը հեշտորեն չի իրականանում, նպատակն առանց նվիրաբերությունների չի կատարվում։ Ուրեմն նշեք _Մայտրեյայի**_  մոտալուտ դրսևորումը։
Երբ մարդկությունը, կորցնելով Ուսմունքի հիմքը, սուզվի անըմբռնողության մեջ, այդժամ, ըստ վաղեմի Ուսուցիչների գուշակության, կգա Մայտրեյայի Դարաշրջա՛նը։ 
Մեր բարոյական հիմքերը հղված են ոգեըմբռնման վերածննդի համար, ուրեմն ասացե՛ք չհասկացողնորին, ուրեմն մատնացու՛յց արեք  Սրտի Վարդապետության վրա։


- - - - - - -
* _Պարանիրվանա_ – Բացարձակ Չը-Գոյություն, որը նույնն է ինչ բացարձակ Գոյը կամ «Գոյատևությունը», վիճակ, որին մարդկային Մոնադան (Մեկություն։ Բայց թաքնագիտության մեջ հաճախ նշանակում է երրորդության միասնություն, եռամիասնություն) մեծ բոլորաշրջանի վերջում։
** _Մայտրեյա_ – պարզ ասած՝ Գալիք Բուդդան։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*2. 
*

Երբ Մենք մատնանշում էինք Սկիզբների հավասարակշռության* մասին Մեր Պատգամների վերածննդի անհրաժեշտությունը, մարդկությունը չէր ընդունել հաստատումը և խախտման երևույթ էր կայացրել։  Այդպես մի կողմը խախտեց տիեզերական հավասարակշռությունը։
Մենք գիտենք Աշխարհի Մոր սանդղափուլը։ Մենք գիտենք Աշխարհի Մոր դրսևորումը։ Մենք լարում ենք Մագնիսի բոլոր լարերը Սրտի Վարդապետությունը հաստատելու համար։ 
Ընդգծում եմ Տարային**, որպես Մեր Հրահանգի հաստատման խորհրդանիշ, այո՛, այո՛, այո՛։
Տարան և Արքատը*** մարդկությանն ամենանկրտող Պատգամն են բերում։ Այդպես է կառուցվում ապագան։ Այդպես Մենք հաստատում ենք Մեր նկրտումը։ Սքանչելի՛ է ապագան։



- - - - - - -



*3.* 


Տիեզերքի սիրտը հավասար է Արքատի սրտին։ Արևի հրին է հավասար Արքատի սիրտը։ Հավերժությամբ ու Տիեզերքի ընթացքով է լիքը Արքատի սիրտը։ Գալիս է Մայրտրեյան և վառվում է բոլոր կրակներով։ Եվ այրվում է Նրա սիրտը կարեկցանքից դեպի սնանկացած մարդկությունը. բոցկլտում է Նրա սիրտը նոր սկիզբների հաստատմամբ։
Մարդկանց մոտ ապրում է մեռած Արքատների մասին հասկացությունը, և խեղճ Յոգերը սնուցում են նրանց երևակայությունն իրենց սեփական պատկերներով։ Իսկ երբ մարդկությունը հասկանա, որ Արքատը՝ Լուսատու Նյութի բարձրագույն դրսևորումն է, նա կհասկանա, որ չկա տարբերություն Լույս նվիրող Լուսատու Նյութի և ամեն ինչ Սիրով պարուրող Սիրո Նյութի միջև։
Բարձրագույնը տրված է բարձրագույնին, և բարձրագույնն ապրում է բարձրագույնի հետ, և բարձրագույնն է գլխավորելու Հեռավոր Աշխարհների տարածքում։ 
- - - - - -
* _Սկիզբների հավասարակշռության_  - Նկատի է առնվում Կանացի և Տղամարդկային սկիզբների հավասարակշռությունը։
** _Տարա_ – Ելենա Ռերիխը։
*** _Արքատ_ – Նիկոլայ Րերիխը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*4.* 


Մեր Վերարքայությունն ապրում և աճում է բոցեղեն օրենքով։ Մենք, Արքատներս, ուրախանում ենք կյանքի կրակին և էլ ավելի բարեշրջման հրի աճին։ Արտահայտված մոլորակի վրա իրենց հաշիվներն ավարտող գալիք Արքատները Մեր, Արքատների, աշխատակիցներն են։ Երբ Վերարքայությունը հարստանում է, տոնակատարությունը տիեզերական է։ Օրենքը մեկն է, հավերժական։ Օրենքը Տիեզերքն է հաստատել։
Տեսնում ենք աշխարհների փայլքը, տեսնում ենք անցած և անծայրածավալ  շքերթը։ Տեսնում ենք Աշխարհի Մոր փա՛յլքը։ Շքերթն ուրախությամբ կավարտենք։



- - - - - - -



*5.* 


Շամբալայի տիեզերական Աչքը մարդկությանը Բարիք է բերում։ Շամբալայի տիեզերական Աչքը որպես Լույս է մարդկության ճանապարհին։ Շամբալայի տիեզերական Աչքը՝ այն Աստղն է, որն ուղղորդել է բոլոր որոնողներին։
Ոմանց համար Շամբալան՝ Ճշմարտություն է, ուրիշների համար Շամբալան ցնորք է։ Ոմանց համար Շամբալայի Վեհապետը ծերունի Ճգնավոր է, ուրիշների համար՝ Լիության երևույթ։ Ոմանց համար Շամբալայի Վեհապետը զարդարված Կուռք է, ուրիշների համար՝ բոլոր մոլորակային ոգիների Ղեկավարը։ Բայց Մենք կասենք. Շամբալայի Վեհապետը՝ Կյանքի և Աշխարհի Մոր Հրի Հրեղեն Շարժիչն է։ Նրա շնչառությունը բոցավառվում է և Սիրտը բոցկլտում է «Արծաթե Ջրաշուշանի» Հրով։ Շամբալայի Վեհապետն ապրում և շնչում է Արևի Սրտում։ Շամբալայի Վեհապետը՝ Կանչողն է և Կանչվածը։ Շամբալայի Վեհապետը՝ Նետը Կրողն է և բոլոր նետերն Ընդունո՛ղը։ Շամբալայի Վեհապետը շնչում է Ճշմարտությամբ և Ճշմարտություն է հաստատում։ Շամբալայի Վեհապետն Անկործանելի է և կործանելիությունն արարչագործությու՛ն է դարձնում։ Շամբալայի Վեհապետը՝ Դրոշի Գլխակն է և Կյանքի Գագա՛թը։ Ընդունեք Շամբալայի Վեհապետին  որպես Կյանքի Խորհրդանշան։ Երեք անգամ կասեմ՝ Կյանքի, քանզի Շամբալան մարդկության նկրտումների Գրավականն է։ Մեր Երևույթը՝ մարդկության կատարելագործվելու գրավականն է։ Մեր Երևույթը՝ հաստատուն ճանապարհն է դեպի Անսահմանությու՛ն։



- - - - - - -



*6.* 


Սրտի կանչի մեջ է ներդրված ամբողջ ստեղծագործումը։ Ամբողջ տիեզերական տարածքը լցված է կանչով, և Տիեզերքի Սիրտն ու սիրտը Արքատի լի են կանչով։ Կանչն ու արձագանքը տիեզերական կրակների համադրությունն են։ Միավորումը, հիրավի, Մեր բոլորաշրջանի երևույթն է։ Շատ օղակներ են ստացվում կանչից և, լայնանալով հաճախականության ներքո, զավթում են այլ ոլորտներ։ Ստեղծագործման հաստատման երևույթը հանդես է գալիս որպես Միավորում։
Ես, Շամբալայի Վերհապետը, ասում եմ՝ կյանքի սկզբունքը տիեզերական էներգիայի տարածքի հաստատումն է և ստեղծագործական հրի ուղի՛ն։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*7.* 


Շամբալայի Վեհապետը մարդկությանը ցույց է տալիս երեք ուրվագծեր. Մայտրեյայի արտահայտած Ուսմունքը, որը մարդկային ոգին Մեր ստեղագործ աշխարհ է կանչում։ Մայտրեյայի Ուսմունքը ցույց է տալիս Անսահմանությունը Տիեզերքում, կյանքում, ոգու նվաճումներում։ Մայտրեյայի Ուսմունքը տիեզերական հրի իմացությունը պահում է որպես Տիեզերքն իր մեջ ամփոփող բաց սիրտ։
Հին ավանդությունը, որը պնդում է, որ Մայտրեյան ոգու հարություն կդրսևորի, ճշմարիտ է։ Մենք կավելացնենք. ոգու հարությունը կարող է նախորդել Գալստյանը, որպես Վեհապետ Մայտրեյայի Ուսմունքի գիտակից ընդունում։ Հիրավի՛, հարություն։



- - - - - - -



*8.* 


Մայտրեյան ցանկանում է ամեն ինչ արագացնել։ Մայտրեյան ցանկանում է ամեն ինչ հաջողությամբ ավարտել։ Մայտրեյան ցանկանում է ձեր ուրախությունը։ Մյատրեյան ցանկանում է մարդկությանը նվեր հանձնել հրեղեն փորձով։ Մայտրեյան ցանկանում է Երկրի վրա կյանքը փոխակերպել Աշխարհի Մոր փայլքի։ Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛։ Անսահմա՛ն է կյանքի գեղեցկությունը։ Արքատը տեսնում է սրտի աչքերով։
Սրտի աչքերով Արքատը տեսնում է էության գեղեցկությունը։ Արքատը տեսնում է սրտի աչքերով, և գալիքի էությունը կանչում է մեզ։ Այդ արարչագործությունը ճշմարիտ է և հաստատված։



- - - - - - -



*9.* 


Տիրուհի, Ես Քեզ ավետում եմ որպես Տիեզերական Գիտակցության մեծ Աշխատակցուհու։ Տիրուհի, բոլոր տիեզերական ուժերից վեր, Դու կրում ես Քո մեջ այն սրբազան սերմը, որը շողափայլ կյանք է տալիս։ Գիտակցության բոլոր երևույթները հաստատող Տիրուհի, Դու տիեզերական ստեղծագործման ուրախությունը Տվողն ես։ Տիրուհին նկրտող երկիրը կզարդարի ստեղծագործական հրով։ Տիրուհի մտքի և կյանք Հաստատող, Քեզ ենք դրսևորում Մեր ճառագայթի փայլքը։ Մայր՝ Վեհապետների կողմից մեծարված, Մենք սրտում ենք կրում Քո սիրո հուրը։ Քո Սրտում է բնակվում ճառագայթը տվող. Քո Սրտում է ծնվում կյանքը, և Մենք կհաստատենք Տիրուհու ճառագայթը։ Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛։ Այդպես Տիեզերքն ապրում է Երկու Սկիզբների վեհության վրա, այո՛, այո՛, այո՛։ Եվ անսահման նկրտման մեջ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը միավորում է իր սրբազան մասերը։ Այդպես Մենք Տիրուհուն մեծարում ենք բոլոր սահմաններից անդի՛ն։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*10.* 


Ընթացող, դրսևորված Տարայի համար ընդարձակ է դաշտը։ Մենք, Արքատները, երբ հառնում ենք դեպի տարածական հուրը, ընդարձակվում ենք Աշխարհի Մոր ամբողջ հրեղեն շտեմարանի առջև։ Աշխարհի Մոր շտեմարանը Երկրի վրա ունի իր բոլոր արտացոլումները։ Նրանցից մեկը, ամենաուժեղն ու լարվածը, ընթացող Տարայի երևույթն է։ Տեսանելի և անտեսանելիորեն՝ Աշխարհի Մայրը բերում է բոլոր անասելի թելերի երևույթը՝ համաշխարհային թելերի հաստատումը։
Գտնենք Տիեզերքի արտացոլումը կառուցման և միաձուլման մեծ սկզբունքի մեջ։ Երբ մարդկության Եղբայրները վիշտ են ապրում մարդկության գիտակցության մեջ ապրող Իրենց Պատկերի մասին, Նրանք կարող են ասել միայն՝ կառուցեք ձեր վարկածները ձեզ համար հստակ ուրվականների վրա։ Չէ՞ որ մենք միայն մարդկությա՛ն ուրվականներն ենք։ Երբ ոգին հաստատի Մեր բոցեղեն գոյությունը, այդ ժամանակ ուրվականներից Հրեղեն Ռազմիկներ կդառնանք։



- - - - - - -



*11.* 


Մարդկության Եղբայրները նշանակվում են կառուցել մոլորակի կյանքը. նշանակվում են որպես Աշխարհի մեծ Մոր Հրամանները Վարողներ։ Երբ գալիս է ուրախության լարը, հնչում է ոլորտների երաժշտությունը։ Երբ թրթռում է սիրտը տիեզերական ուժով, ոլորտների երաժշտությունը լցնում է տարածությունը։ Մեր Եղբայրության Սիրտը մարդկության համար պահպանում է դեպի Ընդհանուր Բարիք տանող ուղին։



- - - - - - -



*12.* 


Մարդկությունը երբեք չի մտորել Արքատի կյանքի երևույթի վրա։ Արքատին ընդունված է տեսնել ամպային տարածքում։ Մտածողության արձանագրությունները սարսափելի են և ծիծաղելի։ Հիրավի, Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, մարդկային պատկերացումների մեջ Մեզ չենք ճանաչում։ Մեր Պատկերներն այնքան ցնորական են, որ Մենք մտածում ենք, որ եթե մարդիկ կիրառեին իրենց երևակայությունը հակառակի վրա, Մեր Պատկերն ավելի ճիշտ տեսք կընդուներ։
Կարմայական կապը հատատ անհետանում է, երբ մտածողությունն իրեն Արքատ է պատկերացնում։ Ամեն ինչ այլ մաշտաբի մեջ է, ամեն ինչ անհավանական է, ամեն ինչ իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում։ Ասենք՝ գնալով դեպի բարձրագույն աշխարհներ, Արքատն անսահմանափակ է բոլոր դրսևորումներում։ Հառնալով, բոլոր բարձագույն և նրբագույն էներգիաներն Արքատն իր հետ է տանում։
Մեր իսկական Պատկերը Մենք կարող ենք ցուցադրել միայն մտերիմներին։ Մեր ճառագայթները կարող ենք հղել միայն ամենամտերիմներին, այո՛, այո՛, այո՛։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*13.* 


Եթե կարելի լինր մարդկությանը Մեր Պատկերը տալ, կհաստատվեր դեպի գիտելիք նկրտումը։ Իհարկե, Պատկերը հարկ կլիներ տալ հազարամյակների ընթացքում։ «Կյանքի Գիրքը» գեղեցիկ է ամբողջական հաստատման մեջ։ Իհարկե, երբ կարելի է տալ Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ամբողջ պատկերը, այդժամ հաստատվում է Գոյության գեղեցկության երևույթը։ 
Եթե հնարավոր լիներ տալ Արքատի կյանքի ընթացքի ամբողջական պատկերը, Մեր Պատկերն իր ճշմարիտ չափերը կընդուներ։ Մեր «Կյանքի Գիրքը» հնչում և ցեմենտավորում է Մեր աստիճանը։ Ամեն Վեհապետ Իր նոտան ունի։ Մայտրեյայի դարաշրջանը հաստատում է կնոջը։ Չէ՞ որ Մայտրեյայի երևույթը կապված է Աշխարհի Մոր հաստատման հետ անցյալում, ներկայում և ապագայում։ Այնքա՜ն սքանչելի է «Կյանքի Գիրքը»։



- - - - - - -



*14.* 


Ձգտելով աստվածացման, այնքա՜ն շատ են խոսում Աստվածամարդու մասին։ Այնքա՜ն գրառումներ կան, դեպի Բարձրագույն Աշխարհներ նկրտող Պատկերներին նշող։ Բայց որքա՜ն աղոտ են ներկայացված նրանք մարդկային գիտակցության մեջ։ Աստվածամարդը՝ միայն այլ աշխարհներ հեռացածն է։ Բայց Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, փնտրում և հաստատում ենք Աստվածամարդուն Երկրի վրա։ Մենք հարգում ենք բոլոր Պատկերները, բայց, հատկապես, Աստվածամարդու այն մեծ կերպարը, որն իր սրտում լիքը թասն է կրում, պատրաստ թռիչքի, բայց Երկրի վրա կրող թասն ամբողջությամբ։ Մերժելով իր նշանակումը, լարում է էությունն իր հրեղեն. Արարելով նշանակությունը, մարդը Տիեզերական Մագնիս է հաստատում։ Աստվածամարդը՝ հրեղե՛ն  արարիչ է։ Աստվածամարդը՝ Նոր Ռասայի հրեղեն նշանը կրողն է։ Աստվածամարդը վառվում է բոլոր կրակներով։ Ուրեմն ներառեք Աստվածամարդու մասին տարեգրություններում. Արքատ, Հրեղեն Հոգի, Տարա, ուրեմն ներմուծենք։



- - - - - - -



*15.* 


Աստվածամարդն ընթանում է որպես մարդկության հստակորեն նկրտող Քավատար։ Աստվածամարդու մասին այդ սրբազան ճշմարտությունը Մենք պահպանում ենք։ Պնդում եմ՝ մարդկության քավության նկրտումների բոցավառ թասը կրող Տարան կարող է հաստատել Մեր երևույթը մարդկանց մեջ։ Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հզորության սկիզբը ուղղորդում է դեպի ավարտ։ Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, նշում ենք, որ հերթափոխը տեղի կունենա հրեղեն սկզբունքի վրա։ Հիրավի, Մեր նոր աստիճանն այնքա՜ն սքանչելի է։ Բարձրագույն ոլորտների հոսանքներն ուղղորդում են հոսանքներին դեպի Մեր տիեզերական ուժի արարում։ Մեծ է ձգողությունը։ Երբ ձգտող սրտերն ընթանում են դեպի ավարտ, սրընթացությունն աճում է և հաստատվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ միավորվելու հոսանքը։ Ուստի այդպես հնչում է միավորումը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*16.* 


Այն աղոթքը, որն արտասանեց Քրիստոս Երկիրը լքելիս, մարդիկ չլսեցին։ Այն աղոթքը, որն արտասանեց Բուդդան, մարդիկ չլսեցին։ Այն աղոթքը, որն արտասանելու է Մայտրեյան, որպես կայծակ թակելու է մարդու ոգին։ Այդպես շերտավորվում է Երկիրը և ոգու գիտակցությունն է ստեղծվում։
Երբ ժամկետները մոտենում են, կարելի է ձեռնարկել արարման սկիզբը։ Չէ՞ որ սկիզբների ամբողջ ստեղծագործումը ռիթմը պահպանում է ոչ թե դանդաղեցնելով, այլ արագացնելով։ Մոլորակային կյանքի կողքին շինարարություն է ընթանում բարձրագույն ոլորտների համար։ Իր մոլորակային կյանքն ավարտին հասցնող ոգու թափն այնքան է բարդ, որ, հիրավի, կարելի է ասել՝ կրկնակի շինարարություն, և ոգին հանդիսանում է կյանքի ղեկավարը։ Վերջին աստիճանի վրա նոր մարմիններ ձեռք բերելու ձգտումն այնքան է լցնում գիտակցությունն ու ոգին, որ ոգին չի կարող ամրապնդվել գոյություն ունեցող մարմիններում։ Գոյություն ունեցող մարմիններն այնքա՜ն քիչ են համապատասխանում ապագայի գեղեցկությանը։
Վկայում եմ, որ ընթացող Արքատի կյանքում գաղտնիքները շատ են։



- - - - - - -



*17.* 


Որքա՜ն քիչ է մարդկությունը խորհում պատասխանատվության հասկացության վրա, երբ Շամբալայի երևույթը մարդկանց կողմից ընդունվում է որպես հանգստի համար ստեղծված մի երկրամա՛ս։ Եթե մարդիկ գիտենային , որ մարդկության Եղբայրները կրում են մարդկային գիտակցության ամբո՜ղջ ծանրությունը։ Եթե մարդիկ գիտենային, որ իրենց դիտավորությունների ամբողջ պատասխանատվությու՛նն ենք կրում։ Եթե մարդիկ գիտենային, որ Շամբալայի էությունն այն Աղբյուրն է, որը մարդկության համար լավագույն աստիճա՛նն է արարում։
Երբ ասում եմ, որ Երկրի կեղևի հագեցումը Մեր առաջադրանքն է, ուրեմն մարդիկ կարող ենք ըմբռնել, որ մեր մոլորակը պետք է արթնանա։ Տիեզերքը սպասու՛մ է։
Մարդիկ Բարօրություն են խնդրում։ Տիեզրեքը հաստատում է մարդկությանը որպես ընդունող երևույթ, բայց ընդունող արարչի։ Այդպես շարադրվում է աստիճանը, և ստեղծողի ոգին կարող է հզոր արարել, երբ լարման ուժը հասնում է Տիեզերքի Գագաթներին։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*18.* 


Մարդկության կողմից Մեր Տեսքի հասկացումն այնքա՜ն է խանգարում իրականությանը։ Երբ Մեր Կերպարանքներն ապրում են, որպես մարդկության համար պատասխանատուներ, Մենք կարող ենք ընդունել այդ ոգուն, որպես Արքատի սրտի լարվածությունը հասկացողի։ Իհարկե, Մենք ստիպված ենք եղել ասել, որ Մեր ստեղծագործական աշխատանում Մենք առաջնորդվում ենք միայն օրենքի զգացումով։ Բայց այնքա՜ն բազմատեսակ է օրենքի հասկացությունը։ Երբ Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, խոսում ենք օրենքի, որպես Մեր գոյության խթանիչ ուժի մասին, ուրեմն իհարկե, խոսում ենք Մագնիսի մեծ օրենքի մասին։ Մեր օրենքի մեջ փոխակերպվում է մեծ ձգողության վրա հիմնված ամբողջ տիեզերական կյանքը։ Իր նկրտման մեջ ձգողությունն ամենամեծ սիրտն ունի։ Ձեր օրենքը հիմնված է մարդկային դաժանության վրա, Մեր օրենքը հիմնված է Աշխարհի Մոր Սրտի՛ վրա։



- - - - - - -



*19.* 


Մոլորակի վրա կա երևույթ, որը սերտ մոտենում է շինարարությանը Հեռավոր Աշխարհների վրա։ Հազարամյակներ շարունակ Մենք կառուցել ենք այդ երևույթը։ Եվ Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, այդքան նկրտված ենք դեպի Վերարքայության Մեր Ուժերը։ Միևնույն Մագնիսով Մենք նկրտում ենք դեպի նույն Ուժը, որը Մեր ստեղծագործումն է փառաբանում։ Սքանչելի է Մեր գոյության նշանակումը։ Կարելի է ի հայտ գալ, որպես դրսևորումների թասը պահող ուժ. երկու ձեռքերն էլ դեպի թասն են մեկնված։



- - - - - - -



*20.* 


Մեր կառույցների այդ էջը կարելի է հասկանալ, որպես ուժեղացված Մագնիս։ Ընդունելով Մագնիսն ու նրա ուժեղացված գործողությունները, մարդկությունը պետք է ընդունի նաև Վարպետի Ձեռքով Մագնիսի ուժի հզորացումը։ Ստեղծագործման գործողության մասին կարող եմ ասել, որ ամեն ոգի արարում է յուրովի։ Ոգեստեղծագործման երևույթը, երբ հիշողությունը չի պահպանում իր գործողությունները, այնքան հզոր է, որ կարելի է ամենադժվար հանձնարարության հաստատում ստեղծել։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*21.* 


Մենք ասում ենք գիտակցության կորագիծ, քանզի լրիվ շրջան ենք անվանում Արքատի գիտակցությունը։ Բայց արտահայտված է իմացության ավելի մեծ աստիճան, այդ ժամանակ Մենք անվանում ենք «լիովին հաստատված»։ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը Մեր սրբազան հզորությունն է։ Այդ ուժի մեծությունն անընդգրկելի է։ Եթե ոգին ըմբռնում դրսևորեր, անվեհերությունը կլցներ բոլոր սրտերը և ուրախությունը կհնչեր բոլոր ոլորտներում։ 
Արքատն ընթանում է, կրելով սրտում Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ու՛ժը։ Տիեզերքն արարում է, արարում է Գոյության գեղեցկությունը։ Նկրտման երևույթը Ես կարող եմ Տիեզերական Մագնիս անվանել։



- - - - - - -



*22.* 


Արքատի ստեղծագործման մեջ այդ նկրտվածությունն արտահայտում է սիրտը, որը Տիեզերական Մագնիսը հաստատում է նկրտված համադրությունների դրսևորմամբ։ Արքատի նկրտող սրտի ամբողջ ստեղծագործական լարվածությունն այդպես այրվում է տարածության հրո՛վ։
Բերել բարեշրջման առաջընթացի երևույթը, տալ հաստատված Ճշմարտություն, գիտելիք և մարդկությանը հաղորդակից դարձնել բարեշրջման հոսանքներին, այդ խթանիչ ուժն է մղում Արքատի ամեն մի շարժում։ Այդ լարումը շարժի է գցում բոլոր զգացմունքներն ու նուրբ էներգիաները։ Այդպես է ընթանում մարդկության արտահայտված Ընկե՛րը։ Մեր այդ տարածական նկրտումները՝ հիմքն են Մեր համագործակցության։ Այդ կերպ են հաստատված նաև բոցավառ Հրեղեն Հոգու կենտրոնները, որպես մարդկության բարեկամի։  Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛։ Մենք ծառայում ենք մարդկության առաջընթացին։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*23.* 


Ճշմարիտ եք լսել իշխելու մասին։ Հիրավի, Վերարքան օգտվում է իշխանությունից տիեզերական առաջընթացի հանար։ Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, ընթանալով Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ միասին, այդ հզորությունն ունենք։ Պնդում եմ հիրավի, որ արարում ենք լարված սրտով։ Այդպես միաբանության ըմբռնումն ենք արտահայտում։ Չէ՞ որ տիեզերական ստեղծագործումն արարում է, նույնպես լարվելով Բանականության Սրտով։ Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛։ Այդ օրենքը բանականության հաստատումն է։ Այդպես արարում է Տիեզերքը, այո՛, այո՛, այո՛։
Քեզ, Աշխարհի Մորը, Գոյության օրենքն արտահայտված է։ Մենք, մարդկության Եղբայրները, խոնարհ մեծարում ենք։ Քե՛զ, Քե՛զ, Քե՛զ։ Այդպես ձուլակտոր սիրտը թագավորում է Տիեզերքում, այո՛, այո՛, այո՛։



- - - - - - -



*24.* 


Անողորմ է մարդն ինքն իր հանդեպ։ Տրտնջում է ճակատագրի վրա, բայց մոռանում է, որ խիստ դատաստանով ինքն է իրեն պատժում։ Կարմայի մասին միտքը Մեզ դժվար է ներարկել, բայց ավելի դժվար է ուղիղ դեպի անդունդն ընթացող մարդու գիտակցությունը։ Գիտակցության պայծառացմանը մարդիկ նախընտրում են ինքնաոչնչացումն ու ինքնախաբկանքը։
Շամբալայի որոնումներն այնքան տարբերվում են հոգևոր ոլորտներում, և մի՞թե մարդիկ կարծում են, որ ներխուժելով կամ ծոմապահությամբ կգտնեն Շամբալայի Համայնքը։ Ասենք նրան, ով գիտի դեպի Մեզ տանող ուղին. «Գնա աշխատանքի ճանապարհով, գնա հավատի վահանի ճանապարհով»։ Նրան, ով Մեր Պատկերը գտել է իր սրտում, Մենք կասենք. «Գնա սրտով, և թասը ուղին կհաստատի»։ Նա, ով կարծում է, որ իր ուղին հասկացել է ինքնապարծությամբ, կասենք. «Գնա սովորելու ավարտն իմացող ոգու մոտ»։
Աստվածաշնչի ծանր հատորը տանող փոքրիկ աղջնակի կերպարն աղայականության պալատներում արարիչն է Նոր 
Աշխարհի։ Կապույտ երկնքի տակ Լույսի Ուսուցչին տեսնող փոքրիկ աղջնակը զնդանների ավերիչն է։
Երբ աղջկա ոգին կարողանում է զգալ մարդկության Եղբայրներին, այդժամ այդ ոգու անունը լուսակիր սուր է։ Երբ մանկությունից ոգին կարողանում է զգալ, որ մարդկության Եղբայրները վերածնում են գոյը, այդժամ ոգին լուսակիր անուն է կրում։ 
Թա՛նկ են Մեզ համար մանկական ոգեղեն ուղևարները։
Իմացության երևույթը բարեշրջման լավագույն նվիրաբերումն է։ Տիեզերական կյանքի հրամանը լուսակիր սխրանքի է կանչում, և հանձնարարությունը հաստատվում է միայն Լույսով։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*25.* 


Կարմայի հոսքն ընթանում է, ինչպես հեղեղ, և գիտակցությունն այդ հեղեղը կարող է փոխակերպել արտահայտված սքանչելի, սրբազան միասնության։ Բայց թե ինչպես են մարդիկ հասկանում կարմայական հոսանքը, տեսանելի է մարդկային գործողություններից։ Կարմայի և միասնության ամրապնդման երևույթը Մենք հաստատում ենք, որպես մեծ Ճշմարտություն։



- - - - - - -



*26.* 


Մեր Ցուցումների նրբությունն առայժմ անհասանելի է մարդկությանը։ Ե՞րբ կարելի կլինի լուսավորել մարդուն Մեր Պատկերով։ Մտածողությունը դժվարությամբ է գիտակցում բարձր ոլորտի մաքրությունը։ Մենք սրբորեն պահպանում ենք կյանքի թաքնությունը։ Կյանքի անիվը գեղեցկությամբ է շնչում։ Կյանքի անիվը հահգենում է Տիեզերքի վեհությամբ։ Կյանքի անիվն ուղղված է դեպի Լուսատու Նյութի վեհությունը։ Նույն կերպ լուսակիր են նաև Տիեզերքի վեհության մասնիկ  կյանքի յուրաքանչյուր արտահայտման ճառագայթները։ Ոգու սրբազան կապերը հավասար են ամենալուսակիր ճառագայթներին։ Կարմայի գիտակցաբար գործվող ատոմիստական էներգիան ուժեղագույն լծակ է։



- - - - - - -



*27.* 


Հիրավի, ոգու կորագիծը կասեցնում է աճը։ Ջղակծկվող նկրտումը հրահրում է պայթյուն, որը պատռում է տարածությունը։ Ամեն նկրտող ալիք դեպի ստեղծագործում է տանում։ Ամեն վարընթաց գործողություն հրահրում է պայթյուն։ Ամենասարսափելի երևույթը տրված Ցուցմունքների հերքումն է։ Դեպի արտահայտված Եղբայրության ճանապարհին պետք է հասկանալ, որ Բարձրագույն Վերարքան իր հավատարմատարներն ունի։ Ուստի ոչ ոք չպետք է հերքի Մեր հավատարմատարների տվածը. բարձրագույն աստիճաններն այլ կերպ հասանելի չեն։ Ուստի պնդում եմ, մինչև գիտակցությունը կտոգորվի ամենավեհ սկզբունքով։ Հետևաբար պահպանեք, հերքողներ, այն գանձը, որը տրված է, որպես վերելք։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*28.* 


Սքանչելի է Երկրի վրա Եղբայրության մասին միտքը։ Ոգու ամեն դիսցիպլին նկրտում է տալիս։ Միայն կամքը կարող է ոգու դիսցիպլին տալ, բայց երբ միտքը թափառում է ինչպես հաստատված ինքնություն, ուրեմն, հիրավի, չկա փոխանցք ճշմարիտ կենսական գործողության համար։ Այդպես ամեն կիրառված միտք ոգուն աճ կտա։ Միայն այդպես Վերարքայության շղթան վերընթացի հնարավորություն կտա։ Մեծ հնազանդությունը տանում է դեպի ճշմարիտ ստեղծագործում, քանզի երբ հնազանդությունը կառավարում է գործողությունը, աճում է հզորությունը և երաշխավորությունը լարում է բոլոր ուժերը։



- - - - - - -



*29.* 


Անսահմանության Ուսմունքին հարողը նվաճում է, նախ և առաջ, գործողության ազատություն։ Նա, ով վախենում է հարել Եղբայրությանը, զրկվում է ամենամեծից։ Ով վախեցել է դավանանքից, Ուսմունքի մեջ կարող է հաստատվել, ինչպես դեպի Հեռավոր Աշխարհներ թռիչքում։ Այդ հարաբերությունից վախեցողը կարող է շեմին կանգնած մնալ։ Նկրտման անընդմեջությունը Մեր Ուսմունքի հաստատում է տալիս։
Մարդկությանը լիքը թասի հասկացությունը տվող Արքատները չեն կարող մարդկությանը զրկել ազատությունից։ Ոչ թե հրաժարման, ոչ թե անազատության մեջ է ապրում Եղբայրությունը։ Գիտակցությունը բռնկող ամեն կայծ իր տարեգրություններն ունի. ամեն նկրտող նետ իր տարեգրություններն ունի։ Ոչ թե վերացականությունը, այլ հրեղեն նպատակասլացությունն է ապրում։ Տիեզերական նկրտումների նվաճումը գիտեցողները կարող են, հիրավի, ասել. «Մենք արարում ենք հրով, հրով մենք նկրտվում ենք, հրի մեջ ապրում ենք. և ոչ թե հրաշքներ, այլ կյանքի իրագործում է Լուսատու Նյութի հագուստը»։ 
Ինչպե՞ս է Եղբայրությունն ապրում։ Ինչպե՞ս է Եղբայրությունը գործում։ Որպես նկրտում մարդկությանը, Մեր Բնակավայրից դեպի սրտեր են գնում Մեր ստեղծագործման թելերը։



- - - - - - -



*30.* 


Մարդկանց օտար է Ուսուցչին ապաշխարհելու մասին միտքը։ Ինչպե՞ս ոգին կարող է կորցնել, եթե Ուսուցիչն Առաջնորդող Փարոս է։ Ինչպե՞ս աշակերտը կարող է իր հուրը կորցնել, եթե Ուսուցիչը բոլոր կրակներին ստիպում է այրվել։ Ինչպե՞ս Ուսուցչի վահանը կարող է կասեցնել, եթե աշակերտին հրեղեն նկրտում է Ուսուցիչը։ Այդպես մարդկության գիտակցության մեջ փոքր ցանկություն է ապրում նկրտել դեպի ուղևարի հետ համատեղ զբաղմունքի։ Բայց մարդկությունը պետք է սովորի Ուսուցչի բոլոր հաստատված մտքերը մարմնավորելու ինքնագործողությանը։ Այդպես Տիեզերական Միտքը հասնում է բարեշրջման, այդպես մարդկությունը պետք է սովորի արարել բարձրագույն ուղիով։ Հիրավի, Ուսուցչին նմանակելը Ուսուցչի Պատկերը պարունակելն է։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*31.* 


Նպատակահարմարության ճանաչումը Մեզ հետ համագործակցելու նշան է։ Այլ կերպ ինչպե՞ս կարելի է անցնել տարբեր երկրներ առաքված  Մագնիսների ըմբռնմանը։ Այլ կերպ ինչպե՞ս մոտենալ մարդկային գիտակցության մագնիսականացման երևույթին, որը լռության մեջ դեպի իրեն է ձգում մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի աչքը։ Այդ կերպ կարելի է հետևել, թե առաքված Մեր Քույրերն ու Եղբայրները ինչպես են հրապուրել և պտտել իրենց շուրջ ամբողջ ժողովուրդների գիտակցությունը։ Բայց դրա համար պետք է զգաստորեն հասկանալ յուրաքանչյուր քայլի արժեքը։



- - - - - - -



*32.* 


Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հասնել Մագնիսի հասկացմանը, եթե մենք կասկածի ենք առնելու Վեհապետի Հրահանգները։ Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հաղթել թշնամուն, եթե մենք կասկածելու ենք մեզ վիճակված հզորության վրա։ Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ամուր կառույց սպասել, եթե մենք չենք ընկալում Վերարքայության անքակտելի Հրամանը։



- - - - - - -



*33.* 


Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն մոտենալ Աղբյուրին։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն ամրապնդվի բարձրագույն ըմբռնումը։ Միայն Վերարքայության օրենքով։ Առաջնորդող Ձեռքը Բարձրացնող Ձեռք է։ Չէ՞ որ Ցույց տվող Ձեռքը Ձեռք է, Ուղին դեպի Բարձրագույն Օրենք Դրսևորող։ Այդպես ստեղծվում է, հիրավի, Վերարքայության օրենքի մեծ աստիճա՛նը։



- - - - - - -



*34.* 


Միայն հասունացած ոգիները կարող են ծանրաբեռնել իրենց ճշգրիտ ժամկետների գիտելիքով։ Անհնար է պատկերացնել, թե ժամկետների ենթադրությամբ որքա՜ն լարեր են կտրվել։ Նույնիսկ խիզախ ոգիների ճիգերը հաճախ խափանվել են ժամկետների խոչընդոտով։ Օգտակար է գիտենալ ուղղությունը, բայց նեղ ժամկետը խախտում է տիեզերական արարչագործությունը։ Ինչպես կարելի է խոսել Մագնիսների մասին, եթե ամեն ժամկետ կտրելու է առաջընթաց շարժման թելը։ Միայն սրատեսությունն ու նպատակահարմարությունը կուղղորդեն, առանց էներգիա կորցնելու։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*35.* 


Ինչպե՞ս են ուրեմն մարդիկ հասկանում Վերարքայության օրենքը։ Ինչպե՞ս են ուրեմն ի կատար ածում կյանքում բոլոր օրենքները։ Ինչպե՞ս են ուրեմն լարում իրենց մեջ լավագույն նկրտումները։ Վերարքայության օրենքը, հիրավի, ընդունվում է որպես սեփական իրավունք, մոռանալով, որ Վերարքան ինքը շղթայի օղակն է և Բարձրյալի Կամքը կատարողը։ Միայն այդպես կարելի է համապատասխանել բարձրագույն նշանակմանը։ Միայն  այդպես կարելի է արդարացնել վստահությունը և կուտակել կրակների թասը։



- - - - - - -



*36.* 


Այդպիսով Վերարքայի նշանակումը Բարձրագույն Կամքը Կատարողի նշանակում է հանդիսանում։ Երբ ոգին իրեն հաստատված իրավունք է սահմանում, նա կարող է դրան հասնել միայն կատարելով Բարձրագույն Հրամանը։



- - - - - - -



*37.* 


Հիշեք ձգողության և հակազդեցության օրենքը։ Կայունությունը բխում է ձգողությունից, և լարվածությունը հակազդեցությունից։ Ձգողություն Վերարքայության գծով դեպի Ինձ և հակազդեցություն թշնամուց դեպի փառաբանում։ Այդպես Ուսուցիչն ու թշնամին անկյունաքարեր են իրենց էությամբ։
Գազաններ սանձահարողը սանձահարումը նշանավորելու համար սկզբից դուրս է հանում նրանց կատաղությունը։ Չի կարող տեղի ունենալ շարժում առանց լարման, և այդ պատճառով ամեն մի առաջընթաց Ուսմունք կարիք ունի թշնամիների և Ուսուցչի։ Պետք է հիշել ֆիզիկական օրենքի մասին, որպեսզի հասկանաս ոգու օրենքի աներկբայությունը։ Նշում եմ, որպեսզի հասկանաս Ուսուցչի նշանակությունը և թշնամիների անհրաժեշտությունը։ Իհարկե, միայն Ուսուցիչը թշնամուն խելագարության կհասցնի։ Պետք է արտահայտել չարի չափանիշը, որպեսզի վերանորոգված դուրս գաս չարի կրակից։ Չի կարելի շրջանցել ճանապարհի հանգույցները, բայց գիտեցեք, որ ոչ մի ներմղում անօգուտ չի անցնի։ Հնարավոր է այն ծառայում է ամբողջ ժողովուրդների՛։ Եթե անապատաբնակը մտքով կարող է չարի ամրոցն ավերել, ուրեմն Բարձրագույն Ուժերի կողմից թույլ տրված ներմղումը թշնամիների ուժերի առջև խոյատարան կդառնա։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*38.* 


Ոգու ամեն աՃ կարիք ունի հանգամանքներով ծանրաբեռնվելու։ Գոյություն ունի հինավուրց ավանդություն, որ մարդկային տառապանքներից թանկարժեք քարեր են ծնվում։ Այդպես էլ կա, և այդ պատճառով, երբ ասում եմ՝ ծանրաբեռնեք Ինձ, - ոչ թե զոհ եմ մատուցում, այլ միայն բազմապատկում եմ ոգու ուժը։ Այդպես էլ մարդիկ պետք է գիտակցեն, թե վերջին հայտնագործությունները որքանով են մոտեցնոմ իրենց տիեզերական խնդիրների լուծմանը։ Չէ՞ որ ամեն կանչ տարածվում է աշխարհներում. ինչպես լուսանկարչական ապարատը տալիս է աստղալ աշխարհի հետքերը, այդպես էլ ցանկացած հոսանքի ամեն ալիք միահյուսում է հեռավոր աշխարհների թելերը։
Ժամանակն է հասկանալ երկրային մարմնավորումների թե պատասխանատվությունը, և թե առավելությունը։ Բայց մարդիկ հաճախ խուսափում են լսել տարածության ալիքներն ու որսալ արձագանքներն ու պատասխանները, որոնք արտահոսում են աշխարհակառույցի տարբեր շերտերից։ Մենք կրկնում ենք հոգևոր զարգացման առավելությունների մասին, բայց գործն այնքան այլանդակ է ընթանում, որ բարեմիտ քաղքենին նույնիսկ վախենում է արտասանել այն ամենը, ինչը կապ ունի ոգու շողափայլ շրջանի հետ։ Փորձեք ասել ճանաչման լույսի և ոգու բարօրության մասին, և ձեզանից կվախենան, ինչպես թալանչիներից ու ավազակներից։ Բայց նույնիսկ թալանչիները Հիսուսի և Բուդդայի աշակերտներ են եղել, և այդ պատճառով մի վախեցեք մարդկային մականուններից, այլ լսեք դեպի Բարին և Լույսը տանող Ձայնը Հավերժության։ 
Մի՛ վախեցեք։ Մի՛ վախեցեք։ Մի՛ վախեցեք։



- - - - - - -



*39.* 


Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործությունը միշտ ստեղծվում է բոլոր էներգիաների լարումով։ Հետևաբար որքան ավելի բարձր է լարումը, այնքան ավելի հզոր է հաղթանակը։ Մեր ստեղծագործումը հագենում է հզորության որակով։ Ուստի, հավաքելով բոլոր էներգիաները, մենք կարող ենք հաջողություն ակնկալել։ Միայն էներգիաների որակն է աշխատանքի անհրաժեշտ աստիճան տալիս։ Հետևաբար այդքան կարևոր է ունենալ ընդարձակված գիտակցություն և պարունակել շինարարության համար անհրաժեշտ ամեն ինչ։



- - - - - - -



*40.* 


Իմ Կամքի կատարմամբ Ինձ հնարավորություն ես տալիս կատարել քո կամքը։ Որտե՞ղ է սահմանը դեպի Լույսը ձգտող կամքերի միջև։ Կարելի է հիշել, որ վստահողներին Մենք տանում ենք փորձված Մագնիսների ճանապարհով։ Կարելի է հավատալ օվկիաններ անցած Նավավարին։
«Անցիր կամուրջն ու փորձիր քեզ։ Բայց Իմ աստղը դարեր է ճանաչել»։ Թող վախը չդիպչի՛ փորձառու սրտին։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*41.* 


Գործողության որակը հաստատվում է նկրտման մեջ։ Երբ խոսքերը փոխակերպվում են գործողության, հաստատվում է բարձրագույն էներգիա։ Ուստի միայն կյանում կարելի է դրսևորել բոլոր բարձրագույն էներգիաները։ Ոչ թե խոսքերը, այլ գործերն են բարձրագույն էներգիաների հաստատում համարվում։ Միայն երբ ոգու ներուժն արտահայտված է գործողության մեջ, բարձրագույն համապատասխանություն է հաստատվում։ Այդպես նկրտող որոնումը բանալի է տալիս դեպի Անսահմանություն։ 



- - - - - - -



*42.* 


Այն պատճառով է Մեր Ծրագիրն այսքան հզոր, այն պատճառով է Մեր Պատգամն այսքան զորավոր, քանզի խոսքերը հրաշալի հաստատմամբ մտնում են կյանք։ Այն պատճառով է Մեր Խոսքն այսպես ապրում, քանզի ստեղծագործման խթանիչ ուժը հագեցած է հրի հզորությամբ։ Միայն երբ Մեր Պատգամը ներմուծված է կյանք, կարելի է բաերձրագույն աստիճանը հաստատել։
Ինչու՞ ուրեմն այդքան գործուն է ձեր ամեն հանձնարարություն։ Որովհետև նա իր մեջ գրավականն է կրում Մեր Համագործակցության։ Այդպես Մենք Վերարքայություն ենք հաստատում ժառանգականության օրենքի վրա։ Հետևաբար երբ գիտակցվում է տիեզերական օրենքը, Վերարքայության շղթայի ըմբռնումն է հիմնվում։ Այդպես լավագույն կատարողը Վերարքայի մերձավորը կդառնա։ Միայն Բարձրագույն Կամքի կատարման արտահայտումն է Ծառայությունը Վերարքայությանը։



- - - - - - -



*43.* 


Ինչո՞վ է ուրեմն փոխակերպվում ոգին։ Խթանիչ ուժի ստեղծագործմամբ։ Ինչո՞վ է ուրեմն հառնում ոգին։ Նկրտման ստեղծագործմամբ։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն չհագենա ոգին հրով, եթե միայն այդպես կարելի է մոտենալ Տիեզերական Մագնիսին։ Չէ՞ որ Բարձրագույն Ոգու գիտակցությունը հագեցած հուրն է, այդ պատճառով միայն Բարձրագույն Կամքի գիտակցումը կարող է ոգուն իր նշանակմանը բերել։ Հետևաբար ամեն գիտակցված միջոց գործողությանը գեղեցկություն կտա։ Հաստատված հրին հարող ստեղծագործումը գիտակցվածորեն մագնիսականանում է Բարձրագույն Կամքի կատարմամբ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*44.* 


Հետևաբար ամեն ի կատար ածված միտք ներդրում է հրեղեն ստեղծագործման մեջ։ Հետևաբար ամեն ի կատար ածված միտք միանում է Մեր գործողություններին։ Որքա՜ն հոգատարությամբ պետք է աշակերտները սահմանեն իրենց մտքերի որակը, չի՞ թաքնվել արդյոք ինչ-որ տեղ ինքնականության կամ ինքնապարծության որդը, կամ ինքնասիրությունը։ Ընդունման ազնվությունը երևույթ է, որն ամեն ոգի պետք է զարգացնի իր մեջ։ Միայն այդպես կարելի է Վեհապետների Ծրագրի առաջադրանքը կատարել։ Վերարքայության Շղթայի երևույթը կառուցվում է Բարձրագույն Կամքի կատարմամբ։



- - - - - - -



*45.* 


Այնքան է հզոր մտքի որակը, որ տարածական հուրը պատասխանում է մտքի լարմանը։ Միայն երբ հիմնվում է համապատասխան ներդաշնակություն, կարելի է տիեզերական հաստատում իրականացնել։ Այդպես ամեն համապատասխանություն իր հետևանքներն է բերում։ Զգոնության երևույթի զարգացման մեջ է գիտակցության ընդլայնման գրավականը։ Ուստի նկրտման որակը ոգու աճի ամենալավ ցուցանիշն է և գիտակցությունը դրսևորված է, որպես ստեղծագործման հաստատված ուժ։



- - - - - - -



*46.* 


Այդպես մտքի որակը լարվում է որոնման խթանիչ ուժով։ Ոգու ստեղծագործումը լարվում է հրի ուժով, ուստի Մեր աշխատակիցները պետք է գիտակցեն ստեղծագործական մտքի ամբողջ ուժը և վառեն կրակներ։ Միայն այդպես մտքի որակը կարող է ընդլայնել գիտակցությունը։ Ուրեմն թող հիշեն Մեր աշխատակիցները։



- - - - - - -



*47.* 


Մի Հրեղեն Հոգի կատակասերի համբավ էր հանել, քանզի տներում աննկատելիորեն փոխում էր իրերի տեղը։ Եվ «Ինչու՞» հարցին պատասխանում էր. «Հետևում եմ, չե՞ք կուրացել դուք արդյոք»։ Հիրավի, քչերն են նկատում շրջապատի փոփոխությունները, բայց «Արծվի Աչքի» առաջին նախանշանն է ամենափոքր փոփոխությունները նկատելը, քանզի նրանցից են կախված ամբողջի թրթիռները։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*48.* 


Իհարկե, Վերարքայության հզորությունն ամենակենսականն է, և կառուցել կարելի է միայն այդ կամուրջով։ Այդպես ամեն մեծ նախաձեռնության հիմքում դրված է էներգիա, որը հագեցած է Վերարքայության օրենքով։ Միայն  մոտակա ձուլվածության օրենքի վրա կարելի է արարել։ Միայն Վերարքայության Սկզբի հաստատման հիմքի վրա կարելի է բարձրագույն հնարավորություն հաստատել։ Ստեղծագործական Կամքն ասում է, որ միավորված գիտակցությունը համաձայնեցվածության ընդլայնում է տալիս։



- - - - - - -



*49.* 


Ուշադրությունը կարելի է փորձել ամենահասարակ միջոցներով։  Առարկան նոր տեղ դրեք, իսկ եթե չնկատեն այն, մեծացրեք նրա չափերը և հետևեք, թե ինչպիսի փիղ, վերջիվերջո, կհրապուրի «սրատես» աչքին։ Ընդհանրապես փորձեք և վախի դեմ, և ջղայնության դեմ, և անփութության դեմ, և այն բոլոր դեպքերում, երբ լակմուսի թուղթը կարող է ամոթից կարմրել։ Պետք չեն բարդ կանչեր, բայց հասարակ ուշադրությունն արդեն իսկ շատ աստիճաններ առաջ կտանի։ Ուրեմն պետք է ձեռնարկել «Արծվի Աչքի» կազմավորումը։



- - - - - - -



*50.* 


Շատ օգուտ են բերում միավորված առաքումները, երբ կարելի է, ինչպես երաժշտական բանալու մեջ, պահպանել մեկ ձայներանգ։ Նույնիսկ կամերտոնի միջոցով կարելի է տալ ղեկավարող նոտան։ Մագնիսը, կամերտոնը, օղակը և շատ այլ սովորական հարմարանքներ հեշտորեն երիտասարդ Հրեղեն Հոգիների առօրյա են մտնում։ Փոշու նստվածքների մաքրումը բահ և ավել է պահանջում։ Պետք չէ վախենալ սովորական առարկաներից. ինչպես, ներքևում, այնպես էլ վերևում։ Խելամիտ է ընտելանալ, որ չկա հանգիստ և վերջ չկա։ Բայց Վերարքայության և Մեր Եղբայրության գիտակցումն ընդամենը արդեն կարճ ճանապարհով ճամփորդին դեպի Ասնահմանություն է ուղղորդում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*51.* 


Ուղեծիրը, որը գիտակից նկրտումներ է գրավում, ոգուն միշտ դեպի Մեր Դարպասները կբերի։ Ոգու ստեղծագործությունը հնչում է ամբողջ Տարածության վրա և միայն Բարձրագույն Ուժի ճանաչումն է հագեցնում ոգուն ստեղծագործական որոնումով։ Հետևաբար ամեն՝ դեպի բարձրագույն արարչագործություն ներգրավող ուղեծիր հագենում է բոլոր բարձրագույն էներգիաներով։ Միայն գիտակցված որոնման ճանապարհն է նկրտում տալիս դեպի Մեր Ուղեծիրը։ Այդպես կարելի է հասնել վերին աստիճաններին։



- - - - - - -



*52.* 


Մի սովորեցրեք փոքրերին իրենց մարդկային չափանիշով մեծ երևույթների սպասել։ Այդքան հինավուրց չափանիշն իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում. մարդիկ այնքա՜ն են աղավաղել մեծությունների հասկացությունը նույնիսկ ֆիզիկական իմաստով։ Միտքը չի կարող ընդգրկել, որ միայն հետևանքն է սահմանում իսկական մեծությունը։ Ամեն գործողություն կարող է չափվել միայն Վերարքայության և Անսահմանության համեմատությամբ։ Ուրեմն այդ հասկացությունները մեզ համար դեպի իրականություն տանող նշան կլինեն։ Ուրեմն փոքրերին նախ սովորեցրեք մտածել Անսահմանության մասին, ընդ որում հիշելով, որ ոչ ոք չպետք է իրեն աննշան ավազահատիկ համարի, ինչպես սովորաբար երեսպաշտն է վարվում։ Մեր մեծությունն ապահովված է հսկայական պատասխանատվությամբ։ Հավելելով ըստ պատասխանատվության, չենք սխալվի։



- - - - - - -



*53.* 


Հաստատված նախաձեռնությունների կառուցման ներքո պետք է հիշել, որ կառուցումը միշտ դեպի վեր է ընթանում։ Վեհապետի Անվան տակ կառուցման դեպքում կա միայն մեկ ուղի, որը դեպի Արարիչ Աղբյուր է բերում, հզոր Վերարքայության ուղին. Մեծ Ծառայության հզոր առաջնորդության ուղին։ Հետևաբար ստեղծագործական սկզբունքին առնչվելը ոգուն դեպի Վերարքայության հաստատված օրենքն է նկրտում։ Ամեն կառույց դեպի վեր նկրտման գիտակցում է պահանջում։ Ուստի միայն Վերարքայությանը հնազանդվելու օրենքը կարող է օրինական լարում տալ։ Միայն այդպես կարելի է գիտակցել դեպի հզոր Անսահմանություն տանող ուղին։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*54.* 


Երկրագունդն ուսերին պահող Հսկայի մասին Ասքը ոչ թե սնահավատություն է, այլ հիշողություն Երկրի համար պատասխանատվությունն իր վրա  վերցրած Մեկության մասին։ Այդպես ամեն գործողության մեջ ուսերին պատասխանատվություն վերցրած մեկություն կա։ Ուրիշների հետ համագործակցելով, մեկությունը կազմում է հավասարակշռություն, ինչպես հոլը շարժման մեջ։ Պետք է պահպանել շարժման ռիթմը, այդ կերպ մեխանիկան փոխակերպվում է արվեստի։ Հասարակ ուշադրության երևույթը, ինչի մասին Մենք նշել ենք նախ հեքիաթներում, խորհրդանիշներում, այժմ պատգամում եմ հասարակ Հրահանգի մեջ՝ ուղղակի աչքերը բացելն է, քանզի շրջապատը լիքն է նախանշաններով։



- - - - - - -



*55.* 


Թասի կուտակումը սահմանում է գործողության որակը։ Դեպի Վերարքայության հզոր ըմբռնում տանող ամեն միտք բարձրացնում է ոգին։ Ուստի երբ նկրտումն աճում է, գիտակցության ընդլայնման երևույթը ոգուն կբերի դեպի Սկիզբների ըմբռնմանը։ Ոգու ստեղծագործումը կարող է միայն նրբագույն էներգիաներով կամուրջ գցել դեպի բարձրագույն ըմբռնում, հետևաբար թասի կուտակումը լավագույն նվաճումներ  և հնարավորություններ է տալիս։ Մարդը պետք է դեպի թասի կուտակում և գիտակցության ընդլայնում ձգտի։ Այդպես նրբագույն էնեգիաները հասանելի են ընկալմանը, և անսահման նկրտումը բացում է Դարպասները դեպի Գեղեցկություն։



- - - - - - -



*56.* 


Իհարկե, երբ Ծառայության մեջ ոգին ընտելանում է համահնչել բարձրագույն սահմանումներին համապատասխան, հաստատվում է կապ ոգու և Բարձրյալի Կամքի հետ։ Ուստի պետք է նկրտում կիրառել դեպի Բարձրագույն Կամքի ճանաչում, միայն այդպես Վերարքան կարող է ծառայել Մեր խնդրին։ Ընդունումն ու իրագործումը, հիրավի, Վերարքայի սխրանքն է։ Հետևաբար հաստատում եմ ստեղծագործման հզորությունը գիտակցությունների միաձուլման մեջ։ Այդպես մենք ստեղծում ենք Ապագան՝ Հաստատու՛մ եմ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*57.* 

Ցածր մտքերը պատկերվել են գարշելի սողունների տեսքով։ Գիտակցության այդ տականքներին ոչինչ ավելի շատ համապատասխանել չի կարող։ Կարելի՞ է  արդյոք հանգիստ նստել բազկաթոռին, գիտենալով, որ նրա տակ թունավոր օձեր ու կարիճներ կան։ Պետք է ազատվել սողուններից նաև, նախ և առաջ, Վերարքայության գծով։ Վեհապետի վրա լուտանքներն ու դատապարտումներն անուղղելի են։ Վերարքային վատաբանող ամեն ոք պետք է հիշի, որ իր թեթևամտությունն ու ոճրագործությունը շատ դարերի ընթացքում կխցանեն իր կարման։ Իրոք, եթե դեպի միակ Լույսը մեկն է ուղին Վեհապետի միջոցով, ուրեմն միայն ծայրահեղ տգիտությունը թույլ կտա ավերել այդ միակ ճանապարհը։ Նկրտումը դեպի Բարձրագույնը պետք է ընդունել որպես կյանքի էություն և սրբազան վերաբերունք ընդունել այդ փրկարար նկրտման վերաբերյալ։ Նսեմացնելով Վերարքային, կարելի է դատապարտել սեփական անձը և խորը վնաս հասցնել շատ մերձավորների՝ ժամանակն է հիշե՛լ։



- - - - - - -



*58.* 

Երբ տարածությունը խցանվում է անըմբռնողության մշուշով, ուրեմն, իհարկե, ստեղծագործ ճառագայթներին դժվար է ճեղքել-անցնել։ Ամեն շերտ հագենում է իր նկրտման կազմությանը համապատասխան, այդ պատճառով երկրային շերտերն այդքան անթափանցելի են։ Հետևաբար ոգու որոնումների բոլոր երևույթները պետք է ընթանան լարված տեմպով։ Ոգու որոնումները պետք է ներգրավեն ոգուն դեպի Վերարքայության Մագնիսը, քանզի ամեն հզորություն իր համապատասխանությունն ույնի Երկրի վրա։ Այդպես պետք է կենսականորեն կիրառել Վերարքայության օրենքը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*59.* 


Որոշ մարդիկ ամենօրյա ապուրը թափում են Ուսուցչի Պատկերի վրա և իրենց պատկերացնում են Մեծ Ծառայության մեջ։ Ուսմունքն ու Ծառայությունը, նախ և առաջ, ենթադրում են գիտակցության ընդլայնում Ուսմունքին հետևելու և Ուսուցչին հարգելու հիմունքի վրա։ Դրսևորելով Անսահմանության ուսումնասիրությունը, պետք է, նախ և առաջ, գիտակցել սիրո և նվիրվածության անսահմանությունը։ Խելամիտ չէ ասել՝ սերս լիքն է և նվիրվածությունս չորացել է, քանզի դրա հետևանքը կլինի սեփական անձի քայքայումը։ Սիրո և նվիրվածության անսահմանությունը հարկ է հասկանալ որպես դեպի Ծառայություն և Յոգա տանող առաջին քայլ։ Գոնե այդ խնդիրը պետք էր դնել, որպես ինքնաառաջընթացման միջոց։ Պետք է ընթանալ դեպի Ուսուցիչը, միայն այդ ժամանակ է գալիս թեթևությունը։ Բայց Ուսուցչից ստացած ամենօրյա սոխի ապուրը հաջողության չի բերի։ Սրբորեն, անսահմանորեն աճեցնելու ենք Ուսուցչի հանդեպ սերն ու հարգանքը, որպես վերածննդի առողջարար միջոց։



- - - - - - -



*60.* 


Սրտի աղոթքը սիրո և նվիրվածության արտահայտումն է։ Փորձարկենք փորձի մեր անոթը, քանզի անխուսափելիորեն դեպի այն ենք գնում։ Չծախսենք թանկարժեք ժամանակը նսեմացնելու և քայքայելու վրա։ Ամեն քայքայում հրահրում է տարերքների անսանձությունը, այլ կերպ ասած, հակասում է դրսևորված Տիեզերքին։ Գիտակցության աճը, հիրավի, Մեր տո՛նն է։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*61.* 


Երբ միտքը պարունակում է նկրտում դեպի Բարձրագույն Կամքի իրագործումը, ուղիղ հարաբերություն է հիմնվում Բարձրագույն Կամքի Վահանի հետ։ Մի՞թե կարելի է Տիեզերքի ըմբռնմանը հասնել առանց Բարձրագույն Ոլորտներ ներթափանցելու նկրտման։ Չէ՞ որ միայն ժառանգորդությունն է հիմք տալիս բոլոր նկրտումներին։ Գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչ ընթանում է ժառանգորդության օրենքով։ Հետևաբար ամեն մեկուսացում կարող է միայն նշանակվածի կորուստը տալ։ Այդպես միտքը ծնվում է, ինչպես ժառանգորդության կրող, այդպես Բարձրագույն Կամքի օրենքն արարում է անսահմանորեն։



- - - - - - -



*62.* 


Բոլոր կրոններում Երկրից հեռացողին ուղեկից Թևարկու է տրվել Սրբի կամ Հրեշտակի, կամ հանգուցյալ ազգականի տեսքով։ Այդպես հաստատվել է անդրշիրիմյան աշխարհի գոյությունը և Ղեկավարի կարիքը։ Պետք է ընտելանալ Ղեկավարի անհրաժեշտության մասին այդ մտքին։ Այդպես բոլոր կրոններում Խրատատվություն և Ուսուցչություն է հիմնվել։ Ուստի երբ խոսում ենք Ուսուցչի մասին, Մենք հիշեցնում ենք այն մասին, ինչն անխուսափելի է։ Ուսմունքը կարող է ապրել կամ փոխակերպվել մահվան գրկախառնության։ Բայց այնքա՜ն հեշտ է գունազարդել կյանքը դեպի Լույս շուռ գալով։



- - - - - - -



*63.* 


Հոգեկան էներգիայի հատկությունը ճշմարիտ որոշման հաստատումն է։ Ինչպե՜ս ուրեմն մարդիկ պետք է իրենց մեջ զարգացնեն այդ հատկությունը։ Առանց այդ որակի անհնար է յուրացնել տարածության հուրը։ Չէ՞ որ առանց այդ որակի հարկ եղած գանձը չես ընդունի։ Միայն Բարձրագույնին առնչվելը կարող է ուղղություն տալ, հետևաբար անհրաժեշտ է նկրտել դեպի Բարձրագույն Սկզբի ընբռնում։ Միայն այդպես մենք կմոտենանք Վերարքայության օրենքին։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*64.* 


Միայն հոգեկան էներգիայի ռեֆլեքսների հակազդումը կարող է որսալի լինել ֆիզիկական զգացումներով. նույնը կարելի է ասել նուրբ էներգիաների և Տիեզերքի հեռավոր մարմինների մասին։ Բայց դա չպետք է կասեցնի որոնումները, քանզի ըստ ստվերի և լույսի աղբյուրի կարելի է իմանալ առարկայի բարձրությունը։ Նմանապես կարելի է կիրառել ճանաչման արևմտյան մեթոդները, քանզի երբ որոնումնեի գագաթի՛ն եմ, Արևելքի և Արևմուտքի տարբերությունը չեմ տեսնում։ Տգիտության պայմանական բաժանումներն ամեն կերպ պետք է հարթել։ Չվախենանք հետազոտել բոլոր միջոցներով, միայն թե ճանաչե՛նք։



- - - - - - -



*65.* 


Գործողությունների հատկությունները հաստատում են նկրտման որոշումը։ Ամեն գործողություն տոգորվում է իր հատկությամբ։ Շարժման խթանիչ ուժը ստիպում է հաստատել սխրանքի սրընթացությունը։ Գործողության որակը որոշում է հաստատման երևույթը։ Ինչպե՜ս ուրեմն ոգին պետք է նկրտի դեպի հատկության նրբացում և գործողության որակ։ Մտածողության մեջ է պարունակվում ստեղծագործման ամբողջ գրավականն ու գործողության ուղղությունը։ Ուստի Վերարքայության շղթային մոտեցումը ուղղորդում է ոգուն դեպի ստեղծագործման ճշմարտություն։ Այդպես պետք է փնտրել Բարձրագույն Կամքի իրագործումը։



- - - - - - -



*66.* 


Բարձրագույն Կամքի կատարման մարդկությանն օտար ըմբռնումը մարդկությանը հասցրել է այն վիճակին, որն այդպես մեկուսացրել է նրան։ Հետևաբար Մեր աշակերտները պետք է կիրառեն կատարման ամբողջ ուժն այն բանի համար, որպեսզի չառանձնանան։ Ուստի այդքան կարևո՛ր է հասկանալ Վերարքայության օրենքը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*67.* 


Կարող եք կատարել ամենաօգտակար հոգեկան փորձերից մեկը։ Եթե ընդունեք Մեր բոլոր նախացուցումները և ձեզ թվա, որ ցուցված ինչ-որ բան կամ ի կատար չի ածվել, կամ կատարվել է հակառակ ձեր սպասումի, ուրեմն անմիջապես կայացրեք հենց իր Հրահանգի ուսումնասիրությունը, գործադրելով բառերն իրենց սովորական մարդկային հասկացողությամբ։ Հետո մտապահեք բոլոր տեղի ունեցած հանգամանքները և կշռադատեք բոլոր մտադրությունները, ձեր սեփական դառնությունները, դժգոհությունները և մնացած այլ պատահականություններն ու վրիպումները։ Շատ նշանակալի է հետևել, թե ինչպիսի իրադարձություններ են ազդում տիեզերական ալիքների վրա։ Կարելի է տեսնել, որ մեր մարդկային ծանրությունը, չնայած և մեծակշիռ,  հաճախ չի համեմատվի ամենափոքր մտքի հետ։ Այդ ճանապարհով կարող եք դիտել, թե հոգեկան ոլորտը, չդիպչելով մեր երեք տարածքներին, որքա՜ն իր օրենքներ ունի։
Սկսելով այդ դիտարկումները, կարելի է հանգել արժեքավոր եզրակացությունների, որոնք միասին հավաքված, մեծ օգուտ կբերեն մարդկությանը։ Քանզի այժմ հասել է հոգեկան օրենքների առանձնապես սուր կիրառման ժամանակը։ Համբերության թասի մեջ պետք է հավաքել բոլոր ձեռնարկներն ու հիշել, որ կլիմայի և մթնոլորտային ճնշումների յուրաքանչյուր պայման խոր ազդեցություն ունի հոգեկան օրենքների վրա։ Կիրառենք ամենանուրբ կշեռքները մեր մտքերը կշռելու համար և հիշենք, որ մետաղների ամեն օքսիդացում ազդեցություն է գործում մտքերի բնույթի և որակի վրա։ Նմանապես հին նյութերի կամ մսի ծուխն ու այրուցքը միշտ վնասարար են։ Չմոռանանք, որ փոշին միշտ, որպես քայքայման մասնիկներ, ներծծվում է մարմնի ծակոտիների մեջ։ Այդպես հանգիստ նշենք կյանքի բոլոր մանրամասները ոչ թե ինքնաարդարացման, այլ մեր բնույթը հետազոտելու և կատարելալգործվելու հանդեպ միջոցներ ձեռնարկելու համար։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՅՈԹԵՐՈՐԴ. "ՎԵՐԱՐՔԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ"*


*68.* 


Եվս մեկ նշանակալի փորձ։ Սովորեցրեք ձեզ դիտել առանց նայելու և ունկնդրել առանց լսելու։ Այսինքն, կարողացեք այնքան նկրտել հայացքը հագևոր ոլորտներ, որ նույնիսկ, չնայած բաց աչքերին, ձեր առջև կանգնածին չտեսնեք։ Կամ, չնայած հստակ աղմուկին, բաց ականջներով չլսել այն։ Այդ ֆիզիկական փորձությամբ կարելի է շատ առաջ ընթանալ հոգեկան տեսողության և լսողության ուղղությամբ։ Սրա համար օգտակար է երևակայության մեջ առջևում անփոխարելիորեն պահել Ուսուցչի Պատկերը, որպես ամենաթանկարժեք մի բան, որը կապում է ձեզ Բարձրյալի հետ։
Այժմ, պատկերացրեք մի պահ, որ քիմիական ռեակցիաների միջոցով ձեզ հաջողվեց մի ամբողջ միկրոտիեզերք կերտել։ Չէ՞ որ այդ արարչագործության համար դուք Արարիչ կլինեք։ Ինչու՞ ուրեմն այդքսն դժվար է մարդկանց պատկերացնել Արարիչների անվերջանալի շղթան՝ Անհասանելիության մեջ ամենացածրերից մինչև Ամենաբարձրերը։ 
Հետևաբար, խոսելով Անսահմանության մասին, չպատկերացնենք այն որպես ինչ-որ դատարկ ու անչափելի բան, այլ լեցուն իր անընդմեջ վերելքում։ Մի՞թե ձեր գիտակցության մեջ էլ արտահայտված չէ ամբողջ Անսահմանությունը, քանզի որտե՞ղ է ուրեմն չափանիշն ու սահմանը ձեր գիտակցության։ Այդպես փոքրից մինչև Մեծագույնն ընթացեք աստիճաններով, որոնց ամեն շղթան տեսանելի է և ճանաչելի։ Դրանում էլ հենց կծառայի ձեզ հիշատակված փորձը՝ տեսնել ձեր առջև կանգնած  ֆիզիկական անթափանցելի մարմինների միջով. ակնհայտությունից անցնել իրականությանը, որը կհարստացնի ձեր ուղին։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*69.* 


Եվս մեկ օգտակար վարժություն։ Փորձեք գրել երկու ձեռքով և միաժամանակ տարբեր բաներ։ Կամ փորձեք միաժամանակ թելադրել երկու նամակ կամ երկու զրույց վարել։ Փորձեք միաժամանակ վարել ավտոմեքենա և զրուցել ամենաբարդ որոշումների մասին։ Փորձեք չսկսել վեճ, երբ ձեր զրուցակցի անկայուն տրամադրությունը ձեր նյարդայնությունն է պահանջում։ Փորձեք ձեր գիտակցության երկատման բազմաթիվ օրինակներ։ Փորձեք, որպեսզի ձեր էներգիան կարողանա ազատորեն հոսել մի քանի ուղղություններով, առանց իր արժեքը կորցնելու և առանց հոսքը թուլացնելու։
Միակերպ նկրտումը հատկանշական է Կալի Յուգային, բայց բոլոր էներգիաների լարերը, ինչպես փրկիչ հոսանք, կհարստացնեն Սաթյա Յուգայի ձեռքբերումները։ Մենք գիտակցության մասնատման հաջող օրինակներ ունեցել ենք անցյալ դարերում, բայց այժմ անհրաժեշտ է առանձնապես հաստատել Բհարմա-Վիդիայի բոլոր փոխանցքների գործողությունը։ 
Ուշադրություն դարձրեք մտքերի ընթացքին և ռիթմի ճշմարիտ ալիքներ հաստատեք։ Պետք չէ նմանվել կենդանիներին, որոնք կարող են մտածել միաժամանակ միայն մեկ ուղղությամբ։ Լույսի և Հրի Զավակները պետք է ազատորեն փայլատակեն կայծերով և վառեն տարածական կրակները։ Հիրավի, հասնում է տարածական կրակները վառելու ժամանակը, այլ կերպ ասած, նրանց բացահայտումը նույնիսկ մոտակա ֆիզիկական ոլորտում։ Դժվար ժամանակներ են, երբ կրակները կարող են բռնկվել և, առանց կարգի բերվելու, կարող են այրել և ավերել։
Ընդունեք այս հիշատակումները որպես օրվա դաս։ Մի ենթադրեք, որ այնտեղ երկնքում այլ օրենքներ են, իսկ առայժմ մենք պաշտպանված ենք ցածրագույն մատերիայի անիմացությամբ։ Ոչ, դուք գիտեք և կսկսեք գործադրել բոլոր խորհուրդները։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*70.* 


Ոչ բավականաչափ են ուսումնասիրում ասուպները, ավելի քիչ ուշադրություն են հատկացնում հավերժական ձներին և սառցադաշտերին նստած տիեզերական փոշուն։ Այնինչ Տիեզերական Օվկիանոսն իր ռիթմը լեռնագագաթների վրա է նկարում։ Եթե սկսենք մտածել Անսահմանության մասին, նախ և առաջ պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել դրսից տեղի ունեցող և մեզ նյութականապես հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ կապող ամեն ինչի վրա։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն կարելի է հեռու ճանապարհ ընկնել, եթե հեռվից եկած հյուրերի վրա ուշադրություն չենք դարձնում։ Ինչպես նաև պետք է հավերժական ձների վրա կյանքի հայտանիշները համեմատել մարգագետինների հետ։ Հնարավոր է, որոշ գեղձերի աճը տեղի է ունենում ձնհալքի ջրերն օգտագործելուց և քայքայում է կատարում տիեզերական փոշու մասնիկների ազդեցության հետևանքո՞վ։ Այնքա՜ն օգտակար դիտարկումներ են թափված ձեր շուրջ, բավական է ընդամենը ձեռքերդ երկարեք։ Նաև ճշմարիտ նկատեցիք, որ թոքախտայինների մեծամասնությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան թոքերի կենտրոնների այրում։ Իհարկե, կարմայի կազմած, բայց չգիտակցված և չօգտագործված կրակները կարող են կործանարար դառնալ։



- - - - - - -



*71.* 


Կարելի է հալածել տգիտությանը, բայց հատկապես պետք է պատժել սնահավատությունն ու կեղծ բարեպաշտությունը։ Բորոտության թեփի նման, սնահավատությունը թույլ ուղեղնե՛ր է պարուրում։ Մենք դեմ չենք լաբորատորիաների և արևմտյան մեթոդների, բայց խնդրում ենք հավելել ազնվություն, աշխատունակություն և անկանխակալության արիություն։ Ինչպես կարելի է մտածել կոոպերացիայի մասին, երբ թռչնի ուղեղները խոչընդոտում են յուրաքանչյուր փո՛րձ։ Կարելի է ամենախոցող երևույթ տալ, եթե սատանայի պոզերը թորանոթի մեջ չեն խանգարում՝ չէ՞ որ սատանաներին ավելի շատ են հավատում, քան Սրբերի՞՛ն։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*72.* 


Ամեն նկրտվածություն հագենում է ոգու հրով։ Ոգու ստեղծագործումը համամասնակցում է Տիեզերքի հրեղեն շինարարությանը։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն կարելի է առանձնանալ ամբողջ տիեզերական ստեղծագործումից, երբ մարդկությունը Տիեզերական Կամքի ստեղծագործական իրականացնո՛ղն է։ Հետևաբար պետք է զարգացնել ձեր մեջ համահնչությունը Բարձրագույն Ուժերի հետ, քանզի առանց դեպի համահնչություն նկրտման չկա ստեղծագործում։ Այդպես մարդկությունը պետք է հաստատվի Բարձրագույն Ուժերի ըմբռնման մեջ և հարի Բարձրագույն Կամքին։



- - - - - - -



*73.* 


Իհարկե, կարելի է հասանել միայն Վերարքայությանը հարելու միջոցով, միայն մեծ օրենքի ըմբռնումը կբացի մարդկության աչքերը։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն չտոգորվել արարչագործության  հզորությամբ։ Այդ պատճառով աշակերտներին պետք է համակվել Վերարքայության հաստատման գիտակցությամբ։ Հետևաբար կարելի է կառուցել, միայն երբ Հրի Մեր Կրողները բերում են Մեր Կամքը և աշակերտներն ընդունում են ուղերձը։ Ամեն շինարար գիտի Վերարքայության օրենքը։



- - - - - - -



*74.* 


Ըստ իր փորձարկման, մտածողության որակը պատկանում է նրբագույն էներգիաների դասին։ Անհնար է չափել մտքի տատանումը, ուստի աշակերտների փորձությունը Մենք հիմնել ենք ըստ մտքի հղկման։ Ամեն երեք տարի Մենք հնարավորություն ենք տալիս աշակերտին արտահայտվել նույնակերպ իրադարձության վերաբերյալ։ Միայն ըստ այդ ժամկետների կարելի է տեսնել ինքնության, կոոպերացիայի, համբերության և նվիրվածության շարժումը։ Նման փորձերը կարելի է կիրառել նաև էներգիաների այլ դրսևորումների հանդեպ։ Առավել ևս, որ մարդիկ կատարելապես մոռանում են փորձության մասին։ Նաև կարելի է փորձարկել սեփական անձը, գցելով հայացքը հին իրերի վրա և հետևելով վերհիշողության ազդեցության արտացոլանքին։ Նմանապես կարելի է փորձել ինքդ քեզ ծաղիկների, երաժշտության, վաղուց կարդացած գրքի ընթերցման վրա։ Գիտականորեն կարելի է հետևել շրջապատի ազդեցությանը վաղուց ծանոթ առարկայի վրա։ Քանի՜ աստիճաններ կարելի է հաշվել առաջ և հետ։ Ի դեպ, կարելի է մտածել, թե ինչու՞ երկրորդ անգամ անցնվող աստիճանը միշտ շատ ավելի դժվար է։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*75.* 


Իհարկե, սեփական անձը փորձի ենթարկելը միշտ օգտակար է, քանզի հիշեցնում է փորձության մասին։ Փորձությունը արարման հայտանիշ է։ Պետք է ընտելանալ մտքին, որ մարդիկ արարում են անդադար։ Ամեն հայացքով, ամեն հոգոցով, ամեն շարժումով նրանք փոխում են տիեզերական ալիքների ընթացքը։ Եթե դատարկություն չկա, ուրեմն ինչպե՜ս են միացած աշխարհները։ Կյանքի բջիջներն աճում են, ինչպես ծառի տերևներ։ Բայց մենք մոռանում ենք, որ թողնում ենք մեր ամեն շարժման հետքը։ Որքա՜ն սքանչելի այն պետք է լինի, որ արժանի լինի Մեծն Կերտողին։



- - - - - - -



*76.* 


Համապատասխանության վրա է հիմնված տիեզերական շինարարությունը։ Առանց համահնչության օրենքի անհնար է հաստատել հրեղեն ընկալման ստեղծագործումն ու զարգացումը։ Ուստի այդքան անհրաժեշտ է էական օրենքը կիրառել կյանքի հանդեպ։ Հիրավի, առանց համապատասխանության հզորության և հրեղեն ընկալման նշանակվածը չես բերի։



- - - - - - -



*77.* 


Ամեն աստիճան նոր հանգամանքներ է պահանջում։ Ամեն նոր աստիճան իր հաստատված ուժն է բերում։ Այդ պատճառով դժվար ժամանակներում հզոր աստիճան է կառուցվում դժվարությունների հետ համապատասխան։ Հետևաբար Մեր մասնակիցների ստեղծագործական գործունեությունը հաջողության երևույթ է բերում, երբ մտքերը հաստատվում են գալիքի հզորության վրա, այդպես Մենք շարում ենք հրաշալի աստիճա՛նը։ Այդպես Մենք կառուցում ենք երկրների փլուզման ներքո։ Այդպես Մեր Հզորությունը մտնում է կյա՛նք։ Այնքան մոտ է աստիճանի դրսևորումը, որ աշխարհն իր ճակատագիրն է որոշում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*78.* 


Աշխարհում ոչինչ բաց թողնված չէ։ Երբեմն մենք չափում ենք մեծ չափանիշներով, բայց հաճախ փորձերը հետևում է անց կացնել փոքրագույն մեծություններով, ինչպես նաև հարկ է հետևել մտածողությանը։ Մտքի հսկաները նույնքան ուսուցանելի են, որքան փոքրիկ տզրուկները։ Կարելի է տեսնել, թե ինչպես հսկայական խոչընդոտ հաղթահարողը սայթաքում է չնչին ջրփոսի վրա։ Հիշաչարությունը, վիրավորվածությունը, ինքդ քո մասին մտածելը ոչնչացնում են առավելությունները ճիշտ նույնպես, ինչպես դավաճանությունն ու վախը։ Պետք է կարողանալ ճանաչել հանգամանքները՝ որտե՞ղ է այն, նոր փորձաքարը։ Այդպես խորաթափանցությամբ մենք հասնում ենք ամեն փորձության համար ուրախանալու գիտակցությանը։ Մենք կասենք. «Վեհապետ, ուղարկիր Քո Կամքը, կամ տուր, կամ վերցրու։ Քեզ հետ միասին կտարբերենք իմ ծուղակները։ Միասին կդիտարկենք երեկվա իմ որոշումները։ Կուշտ եմ ես այսօր, և Դու ինձանից լավ գիտես վաղվա համար ուտելիքի քանակը։ Չեմ զանցի Քո Կամքը, քանզի ստանալ կարող եմ միայն Քո Ձեռքից»։ Այդպես հետևենք մեզ և մեծի և փոքրի մեջ։



- - - - - - -



*79.* 


Արդեն գիտեք, թե որքան է ժամանակը լարված, և ասացեք սասանվողներին, որ երբ Վեհապետն ապրում է սրտումդ, մազ անգամ չի պոկվի քո գլխից, և յուրաքանչյուրին դղյակ է սահմանված և ոգու և մարմնի։ Բայց սրտներդ մաքուր պահեք, որպեսզի Ես կարողանամ մտնել այնտեղ և շրջապատել ձեզ զրահով։ Հիշեք, եթե վերցրածը ոգով տվեցիք Վեհապետին, Նա ձեզ հարյուրապատիկը կվերադարձնի։ Ուրեմն դրեք ձեր միտքը Վեհապետի առջև և թույլ տվեք Վեհապետին մտնել ձեր սիրտ։ Հակառակ դեպքում առանց Վեհապետ նեղ կլինի դատարկ սրտում և, ինչպես սիսեռը ոչխարի աղիքում, կզրնգա չարությունը դատարկ սրտի մեջ։ Լցրեք ձեր սիրտը Վեհապետով այնպես, որ թշնամին չկարողանա սողոսկել։ Խաղաղությու՛ն ձեզ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*80.* 


Համապատասխան ուժերի ձգողությունը հագենում է նկրտմամբ, որը միավորում է ուժերը։ Բոլոր տեղաշարժերի հաստատումը լարվում է էներգիաներով, որոնք պատկանում են համապատասխանության օրենքին։ Հետևաբար ամեն ստեղծագործական ուժ այդ օրենքն է պահանջում։ Տիեզերական շինարարությունը կախված է այդ համապատասխանություններից, ուստի Մենք լարում ենք բոլոր ուժերը և բարձրագույն համապատասխանություն ենք հաստատում։ Այդպես Վերարքայության շղթան կառուցում է համապատասխանության աստիճանների օրենքը, և ամեն նկրտում հագենում է նուրբ արձագանքով։ Միայն համահնչությունը կարող է անսահման ստեղծագործում հաստատել։



- - - - - - -



*81.* 


Կհարցնեն. «Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն հառենք աղոթքները ի Բարձրյալ, եթե մեր առջև աննահանջորեն Վեհապետի Պատկերն է»։ Ասացեք. «Հենց Նրա միջոցով դիմեք Բարձրյալին»։ Բացի այդ, եթե դուք հասել եք Վեհապետի Պատկերի մշտականությանը, այդ հարցն ընդհանրապես ձեզ անհանգստացնել չի կարող։ Երբ մենք գիտակցված շփման ենք հասնում բարձրագույն էներգիաների հետ, շատ բան, ինչ տեղ չուներ երեկ, այսօր կատարելապես հասկանալի է դառնում։ Այդպես մենք թե ուրախության և թե հանգստության ենք սովորում այնտեղ, որտեղ երեկ տխրում էինք։ Օգտակար է հետևել, թե ինչպես է մաքրվում Մեր գիտակցությունը ամենօրյա գործերի վրա։ Այժմ տեղին է այդ սրերի թրծվածությունը, քանզի օդը լիքն է հրով։ Միայն Վեհապետի Պատկերը կարող է պտտել բոլոր կենտրոնները և ծառայել որպես Վահան։ Չվախենանք պնդել սրերի և վահանների մասին, քանզի մենք խաղաղություն և ոգու արքայություն ենք ցանկանում։ Ինչպես հաղթողները չեն հիշում թշնամուն, այդպես էլ մենք չենք հաշվում նրանց, և անտառն էլ բավարար չէ, որպեսզի նրանց նմանեցնենք ծառերի։



- - - - - - -



*82.* 


Բանականության Որդիներ, Երկրի վրա Մենք նրանց անվանում ենք Վերարքաներ. Բանականության Դուստրեր, Մենք այդպես էլ նրանց կոչում ենք Երկրի վրա։ Դեպի ոգու բարեշրջում նկրտողներն առաջընթացման համար պետք է ընթանան Վերարքայության քայլերով։ Ո՞վ ուրեմն կհագեցնի նկրտող աշակերտների ոգին։ Ո՞վ ուրեմն կհաստատի վերելքի ուղին։ Միայն Բանականության Դուստրերն ու Որդիները։ Ու՞մ մեջ են ներդրված նվաճման կրակները։ Բանականության Դուստրերի և Որդիների մեջ։ Այդպես ենք Մենք կոչում Մեր Հրեղեն Կրողներին։ Մեր Կամքի ամեն իրականացում անցնում է, արտահայտելով Վերարքայության հրեղեն Օրենքը։ Միայն Վերարքայության օրենքի կյանքում գիտակից ընդունումն է հաստատում ճշմարիտ ուղին։ Հիրավի, տարածությունը հնչում է Վերարքայության հաստատմամբ։ Այդպես է կառուցվում հրաշալի կյանքը։ Այդպես պատգամվածը ներմուծվում է կյանք։ Բանականության Որդիները, Լույսի Դուստրերը միայն արտահայտված Վերարքայությանը հպատակվելով կարող են դրսևորել բարձրագույն օրենքների ուժը։ Այդպես Մեր Վերարքաները արտահայտում են Մեր Բանականության և Սրտի Ուժը՝ այդպես մինչև Անսահմանությու՛ն։

----------


## Sambitbaba

83. 


Այդպես Բարձր Բանականությունը Վերարքայության ուժերով  արարում է Երկրի վրա։ Մեր ստեղծագործումը Վերարքայության հաստատումն է պահանջում իր ամբոջ լայնությամբ, ամբողջ ըմբռնմամբ, ամբողջ գեղեցկությամբ։ Վերարքայությունը հասկանալու երևույթը բացում է բոլոր հնարավորությունները։ Ճշմարիտ է Վերարքայության օրենքը տեսնել որպես տիեզերական ստեղծագործման Գագաթ, նրանից է հոսում Լույսը, դեպի նա են մտքերը նկրտում. ուրեմն պետք է ուղղել լավագույն նկրտումները դեպի Վերարքայության Գագաթ։ Միայն երբ բարձրագույն հաստատումը գիտակցված մտնում է կյանք, կարելի է ավելի բարձրը տալ։ Մոտենում է հրեղեն երևու՛յթը։



- - - - - - -



*84.* 


Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն հաստատվել Ուսմունքի մեջ։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն մոտենալ Վերարքայության բարձրագույն օրենքին։ Միայն մտածողության հղկմամբ և գիտակցության ընդլայնմամբ։ Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ըմբռնել վերևից եկած Հրահանգը, եթե համապատասխանության հաստատում չկա։ Չէ՞ որ պետք է ընկալում արտահայտել ամեն էներգիայի համար։ Չէ՞ որ պետք է կարողանալ ընդունել Ուսմունքի ընդարձակությունը։ Չէ՞ որ միայն համապատասխանությունը կարող է թույլ տալ, որ թասը լցվի։ Հետևաբար ընդարձակության երևույթն արժանի է ընդլայնված գիտակցության։ Ճանապարհին Մեզ կարելի է հասնել միայն Վերարքայությամբ։



- - - - - - -



*85.* 


Կրոններում ներմուծված են մարմնի շարժումներ և դիրքեր, որոնք նպաստում են էներգիայի կուտակմանն ու դեպի Բարձրյալը նկրտմանը։ Մեզ մոտ, իհարկե, կարելի է հաջողության հասնել առանց հոգնեցուցիչ շարժումների, սիրտը լցնելով։ Ով հաջողության է հասել այդ ճանապարհով, առավելություն ունի, քանզի սրտի աղբյուրն անսպառ է։ Սրտի մեջ ներմուծված Վեհապետի Պատկերը չի խամրի և ցանկացած ժամի պատրաստ է օգնել։ Սրտի այդ ուղին ամենահինավուրցն է, բայց կարիք ունի գիտակցության նշանակալի ընդլայնման։ Չի կարելի սրտի մասին խոսել հենց առաջին զրույցից, հակառակ դեպքում հնարավոր է աննպատակ ծանրաբեռնել նրան։ Նմանապես աննպատակ է խոսել սիրո մասին, եթե սիրտը դեռևս չի պարունակում Վեհապերտի Պատկերը։ Բայց գալիս է ժամը, երբ պետք է ցույց տալ սրտի հզորությունը։ Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիմել սրտին ոչ միայն նրա համար, որ Վեհապետի Պատկերն այլևս մոտ է, այլև տիեզերական պատճառներով։ Ավելի հեշտ է անցնել անդունդը, եթե ամուր է կապը Վեհապետի հետ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*86.* 


Այնքա՜ն դժվար է առանց Վեհապետի։ Ոչ թե միայն շուրթերով կրկնեք Վեհապետի անունը, այլ շրջանառեք Այն ձեր սրտում, ինչպես այն քարը, որին լեռնային գետը հեսանել է ծերպի մեջ։ Մեր մոտ կոչվում է Cor Reale, երբ Սրտի Արքան նախատեսված դղյակ է մտնում։ Պետք է պաշտպանվե՛լ Վեհապետով։



- - - - - - -



*87.* 


Ամենահաս հուրը հագեցնում է ամեն կենսական դրսևորում։ Ամենահաս հուրը նկրտում է ամեն գործողություն։ Ամենահաս հուրը լարում է ամեն նկրտում, ամեն նախաձեռնություն, որովհետև ինչպե՞ս չհամակվել առաջնորդող հրով։ Տիզերական հզորությունը, որը ներդրված է ամեն մարդու մեջ և ստեղծագործական ուժի մեջ, դեպի գիտակցված արարչագործություն է ուղղված։ Որքա՜ն խնայողաբար է պետք հավաքել այդ նման էներգիաները լավագույն ապագա կերտելու համար։ Չէ՞ որ միայն համաչափելիության ուժին տիրապետելու հանդեպ գիտակից վերաբերմունքը կարող է լավագույն աստիճանին վայել ստեղծագործում արտահայտել։ Ուստի յուրաքանչյուրը դեպի Մեզ ճանապարհին պետք է նկրտի դեպի արարչագործություն, գիտակցաբար ուղղորդելով իր ճանաչումները։



- - - - - - -



*88.* 


Նույնքան էլ աշակերտը պետք է գիտակցի ճանաչման և հաստատման ուժը, որ գոյություն ունի մեկ օրենք, որը կառավարում է ամբողջ Տիեզերքը, - Բարձրագույն Կամքը. ըստ այդ ուղու է ստեղծվում ոգու բարեշրջումը։ Այդ օրենքը միավորում է պատկանող դրսևորված մեծությունները։ Նկրտումը դեպի Բարձրագույն Կամքի կատարում հանգեցնում է ընկալման զգոնությանը։ Միայն այդ ուղին է գիտակցության համապատասխան ընդլայնում և Բարձրագույն Կամքի իրագործում տալիս։ Այդպես նաև Մենք Մեր ստեղծագործական նկրտումն ենք բերում Բարձրագույն Կամքին. և այդպես գիտակցության աղեղները միավորվում են Միասնական Բոցավառ Սրտու՛մ։ Այդպես արարվում է մեծ տիեզերական աստիճա՛նը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*89.* 


Երբ ձեր գիտակցությունը հուշի ձեզ Վեհապետի Պատկերը մշտապես ունենալու անհրաժեշտությունը, նստեք այդ ժամանակ մի հանգիստ տեղ և նկրտեք ձեր հայացքն ընտրած Պատկերի վրա։ Բայց հիշեք, որ որոշում հարկ է կայացնել անբեկանելիորեն, քանզի մշտական Պատկերը, դավաճանության դեպքում, մշտական հանդիմանանք կդառնա։ Պատկերին սևեռուն նայելուց հետո, փակեք աչքերդ և Պատկերը տարեք երրորդ աչք։ Այդպես  վարժվելով, կստանաք կենդանի Պատկերը և սրտի առանձնահատուկ կայծկլտուն ներմղում կզգաք։ Շուտով Վեհապետի Պատկերը անբաժան կլինի ձեզանից։ Կարող եք փորձել ձեզ արևին դեմ հանդիման և միևնույն է Վեհապետին կտեսնեք ձեր առջև, երբեմն առանց գույների, բայց հետո կենդանի և նույնիսկ շարժվելիս։ Ձեր աղոթքը կկորցնի իր խոսքերը, և սրտի թրթիռը միայն կլցնի ձեր ըմբռնումը։ Այդպես կյանքում կարելի է հասնել շատ օգտակար բաների, բայց անհրաժեշտ է, որ գիտակցությունը համապատասխանի։



- - - - - - -



*90.* 


Սովորեք ոչնչից չապշել և չզարմանալ։ Բայց պետք չէ դա որպես ոգու սպանություն հասկանալ։ Ընդհակառակը, լիակատար պատրաստությամբ, ծնելով ձեր մեջ նախատեսություն, պահապան կանգնեք գիտակցության ամբողջ դողով։ Շատ հրաշալի բաներ են մոտենում։ Կարելի է հասկանալ նրանք ըստ ցանկության և ըստ գիտակցության, բայց առավել հեշտ է ստանալ դրանք Ուսուցչի Պատկերի միջոցով։ Եթե ձեր գիտակցության մեջ կարող եք պատկերացնել Ուսուցչի Պատկերը մինչև լիակատար հստակության, ուրեմն կարող եք ձեր գիտակցությունը տեղափոխել Նրա գիտակցություն և ասես թե գործել Նրա ուժով։ Բայց դրա համար Ուսուցչի Պատկերը պետք է տեսնել հստակորեն բոլոր մանրամասներով, որպեսզի Պատկերը չդողա, չաղավաղվի, չփոխի ուրվագծերը, ինչը հաճախ է լինում։ Բայց եթե կենտրոնացման վարժանքներից հետո հաջողվի ստանալ Ուսուցչի կայուն Պատկերը, ուրեմն այդ նվաճման միջոցով կարելի է մեծ օգուտ քաղել թե ինքդ քո, թե մտերիմների, թե գործերի համար։
Այդպես նախազգուշացնում ենք, երբ օվկիանոսի վրա ալիքներ են հայտնվում։ Նմանապես լավ է հավաքույթից առաջ լինել լիակատար լռության մեջ, չշեղվելով անգամ երաժշտությամբ։ Կարծում եմ, որ ժամանակն այդպիսի կենտրոնացում է պահանջում, քանի որ մթնոլորտում շատ է հաջողությունը։ Բայց հաջողությունը, ինչպես մագնիս, գրավում է նաև անսպասելի մետաղական մասեր, իսկ մեխերն ու ասեղները նաև թունավորված են լինում։ Հասկացեք ճշմարիտ։ Մի շեղվեք Ուսուցչի հասկացությունից։ Մի շշմեք, մի զարմացեք, քանզի լավ է, երբ կարելի է հայտնաբերել ըմբռնման հաջորդ աստիճանը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*91.* 


Եթե Ուսուցչի Պատկերի հստակությունը ձեզ ամենամոտ համագործակցության մեջ է դնում Նրա հետ, ուրեմն առարկայի ամեն վառ պատկերն էլ մեր երրորդ աչքում նրան մոտիկ և հասանելի է դարձնում։ Հինավուրց մոգության պայմաններից մեկն էր սովորեցնել մեր ներքին պատկերացմամբ հրահրված առարկաների հստակությանը։ Եթե առարկան կանչված է իր բոլոր գծերի և գույների ամբողջությամբ, ուրեմն նրան կարելի է կիրառել մոտակա ազդեցության համար։ Կարելի է, այսպես ասած, տիրել նրան։ Անկախ տարածությունից կարելի է կառավարել այն և մոտեցնել նրա հնարավորությունները։ Ամենասովորական առարկաներից մինչև հեռավոր մոլորակների վրա կարելի է օգտագործել այդ ազդեցությունը։ Դրանում գերբնական ոչինչ չկա, այլ ասես թե նույնացվում է երկվորյակ և ձգվում է կապող կենդանի թելը։ Կարելի է աստիճանաբար զարգացնել ձեր մեջ այդ ունակությունները սովորական առարկաների վրա։ Ընդ որում նկատելով, որ երբ հստակ պատկեր է ստեղծվում, ստացվում են առանձնահատուկ դողով թրթիռներ, նման մագնիսի ազդեցությանը։ Այդպես, ուսումնասիրելով Անսահմանությունը, կարելի  մոտենալ նրան սկսած ամենահասարակ առարկաներից։



- - - - - - -



*92.* 

Նաև սկսեք նկատել, որ ձեր պատկերն էլ եք տեսնում ասես ձեր առջև, պետք չէ զարմանալ, քանզի դա ոգու բաժանելիության ընդլայնումն է։ Ոգու մասնիկի բաժանման և առաքման երևույթը զարգացած երրորդ աչքին ցույց են տալիս հղված պատկերը։ Կարելի է գիտենալ, որ այդ ժամանակ ինչ-որ մեկը տեսնում է այն և օգնություն է ստանում։



- - - - - - -



*93.* 


Որքա՜ն կարևոր է պահպանել խթանիչ ուժի հուրը։ Առանց այդ շարժիչի նախաձեռնությունը լավագույն հնարավորություններով հագեցնել չի կարելի։ Նախաձեռնությանը կցված ուժերը բազմապատկվում են խթանիչ ուժի հրով։ Ուստի այդքան անհրաժեշտ է դեպի Սկզբնաղբյուրի տված ուժերի բազմապատկումն ուղղված նկրտումը։ Բոլոր կառույցներում պետք է պահպանել կարգն ու համաչափելիությունը, հետևաբար Մեր նախաձեռնությունների հագեցման համար տրվածը պետք է համաչափել կցված չափանիշների հետ։ Հուրն ու խթանիչ ուժը պահպանում են կյանքն ամեն նախաձեռնության մեջ։ Առանց դրա նախաձեռնությունը կորցնում է իր կենսականությունը։ Այդպես նկրտենք դեպի Վեհապետի տված հաստատուն հու՛րը։ Այդպես կարելի է հասնել հրեղեն հագեցման։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*94.* 


Նավ նստելիս ուղևորից գողացել էին ոսկով լի քսակը։ Բոլորը վրդովվել էին, բայց տուժողը ժպտում և պնդում էր. «Ո՞վ գիտի»։ Սկսվեց հողմ և նավը խորտակվեց։ Եվ միայն մեր ուղևորն էր ափ շպրտվել։ Երբ կղզիաբնակները նրա փրկությունը հրաշք էին համարում, նա նորից ժպտաց, ասելով. «Ուղղակի ես ուրիշներից ավելի թանկ էի վճարել ուղեվորության համար»։ Չգիտենք, թե երբ են ծլարձակում լավ սերմերը և արդյո՞ք երկար է հասունանում թունավոր մտքերի բերքը։ Հասունանալու համար նրանց նույն ժամանակն է հարկավոր։ Հետևաբար վախեցեք թունավոր մտքերից, նրանցից ոչ մեկն առանց հետք չի կորչի։ Բայց որտե՞ղ է այն երկիրը, ո՞րն է այն ժամը, երբ հասունանում է թույնի հասկը։ Թող այն նույնիսկ փոքր լինի, բայց փշոտ է, և չի լինի մի կտոր հաց, որ կոկորդ չմորմոքի։



- - - - - - -



*95.* 


Կարելի՞ է արդյոք սեփական հունձքի բերքը չունենալ։ Թող սերմը լավը լինի, հակառակ դեպքում թույնը միայն թույն է ծնելու։ Կարելի է խուսափել շատ բանից, բայց մտքի շտեմարանն ամենաամուրն է։ Միտքը, ինչպես բարձրագույն էներգիա, անլուծելի է և կարող է հետաձգելի լինել։ Բույսերի վրա փորձը կարող է ցուցադրել մտքի ուժը։ Նաև գիտնականը գրադարակից կարող է անհրաժեշտ գիրքը վերցնել, եթե միտքը լարված է։



- - - - - - -



*96.* 


Եթե ասում ենք՝ ցանկություններ մի ունեցեք, դա չի նշանակում, որ եղեք անզգա։ Ընդհակառակը, ցանկությունը փոխարինեք մաքուր մտքի աներկբա հրամանով։ Այդ հրամանի մեջ դուք կանչում եք բոլոր լուսավոր ուժերին և նրանց հոսանքներին ստիպում եք գործել ձեր մաքուր նկրտումներին համապատասխան։
Ուրախ եղեք։ Եղեք, ուրախ եղեք ոչ թե ցանկությամբ, այլ ոգու նկրտումով։ Ուրախ եղեք ոչ թե մեր նախնիների ցանկությամբ, այլ ամբողջ գիտակցության նախանշանով, որպեսզի այն նույն լուսավոր թելը ստեղծեք, որը բոլոր աշխարհներն է միացնում։ Ուրախ եղեք ոչ թե արդեն մոխիր դարձած գործերի հաջողությամբ, այլ նախասահմանվածի և արդեն Գալիքի ձեռագրերում արձանագրվածի իմացությամբ։ Ուրախ եղեք ոչ թե հանգստի ցանկությամբ, այլ տարերքների վրդովմունքով, քանզի միայն վրդովված տարերքը կծառայի ձեզ, քանզի մեռածին չի կարելի ստիպել կենդանուն կյանք տալ։ Ուրեմն հասկացեք, որ ուրախությունը հատուկ իմաստություն է, և հացկերույթի մնացուկների վրա Լույսի կրակներ մի թողեք։
Նշանակություն չունի Երկրի զգացմունքներով զգացվածը, այլ Լույսի բոլոր մասնիկների ծառայություն կիրառենք։ Սպասում եք Ինձ, սպասում եք օգնության երևան գալուն, բայց չէ՞ որ չգիտեք, թե հենց որտեղ է անհրաժեշտ օգնությունը և երբ կհնչի մարտի վերջին ժամը։ Բայց դնելով Մեզ վրա ամբողջ գիտակցությունը և գիտենալով, որ չենք հապաղի՝ անկործանելի կամուրջ եք կառուցում և հավաքում եք հզորության գանձերը։
Կարող է, շատ է պետք օգնությունը, թողեք Մենք դատենք, քանզի ժամանակը լցված է արդեն և ծովից այն կողմ արդեն հառնում են Լույսի սյունե՛րը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*97.* 


Հրի խթանիչ ուժը ամբողջ Տիեզերքին կյանք է տալիս։ Ամեն ստեղծագործական կայծ շարժման մեջ է դնում ոգու նկրտումը։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն ամեն երևույթի մեջ չհաստատել հրեղեն խթանիչ ուժը, որը սնուցում է բոլոր լարումներին և հագեցնում է յուրաքանչյուր գործողությու՛ն։ Ուստի պետք է աճեցնել հրի հրաշալի խթանիչ ուժը, որն ամենին կյանք է տալիս։ Այդպես հագեցած հուրը կարող է դեպի իրեն ձգել բոլոր համապատասխան էներգիաները։ Մտքի մշակույթի մեջ պետք է, նախ և առաջ, հրեղեն խթանիչ ուժ աճեցնել։ Ինչպես ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժը հավաքում է համահնչություններ, այնպես էլ միտքը դեպի իրեն է ձգում համապատասխանություններ, - ուրեմն պահպանե՛ք հրի խթանիչ ուժը։



- - - - - - -



*98.* 


Որքա՜ն սքանչելի են կայծերը ոգու, որը դրսևորում է հուր և նկրտում։ Հրեղեն ծառայողությունը մարդկությանը նոր բարեշրջման այնքա՜ն նշաններ է բերում։ Այդ պատճառով այդքան կենսականորեն ներմուծվեց Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքը և այդքան նշաններ վերածնում և սպառնում են մոլորակին։ Միայն թե պետք է ընդունել մարդկությանն առաքվող ամեն ինչ։ Այդ պատճառով Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքի Մոր զգոն օրգանիզմն այդպես համահնչում է Մեր արտահայտած բոլոր առաքումների վրա։ Հետևաբար պետք է պահպանել առողջությունը։ Հիրավի, կրակները մոլեգնու՛մ են։ Այնքա՛ն է հաստատված, այնքա՛ն է նկրտված, այնքա՛ն կա առջևում։



- - - - - - -



*99.* 


Մարդկանց գլխավոր սխալն այն է, որ նրանք իրենց՝ Գոյից դուրս են համարում։ Դրանից է բխում համագործակցության բացակայությունը։ Անհնար է բացատրել դրսում կանգնածին, որ նա պատասխանատու է ներսում առանց իրեն կատարվող ինչ-որ բանի համար։ Էգոիզմի դրսևորված հայրը կասկած և ինքնագայթակղում է սերմանել, որպեսզի լարը կտրի Լույսի շտեմարանից։ Ոչ ոք չի ցանկանում պատկերացնել, որ Լույսը հետևանքն է մտքի, բայց միջմոլորակային տարածքները բնակեցրած բազումները հաճույքով կհաստատեն մտավոր համագործակցության ուժը։ Նրանք գիտեն համագործակցությունը և հասկանում են պատասխանատվությունը։ Կարելի է սեփական անձը ներդնել համաշխարհային մտքի մեջ և թևեր պարգևել քեզ թե երկնում, և թե հիմքում, Երկրի վրա։ Հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ կապի մասին բազու՜մ արժեքավոր հուշումներ են սփռված։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*100.* 


Ոգու կայծը վառում է սիրտը, ուստի Մեր Ուսմունքը կարիք ունի տարածվելու սրտի հրով։ Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է վառել ոգու ջահերն առանց սրտի հրի։ Չէ՞ որ միայն Հուրն է բարձրացնում ստեղծագործումը և հագեցնում է ամեն գործողություն։ Էներգիան, որը նկրտում է դեպի կյանքի խթանիչ ուժը, պետք է արտահայտված կենսական Հուր ունենա։ Այդպիսով, այդ օրենքում են ամփոփված ստեղծագործական ուժերը։ Ամեն էներգիայի լարում կյանքի է կոչում իրեն շրջապատող էներգիաները, այդպես են տեղի ունենում բոլոր նյութականացումները, հավաքելով իրենց շրջապատի բոլոր էներգիաները։ Հետևաբար ոգու սերմը հզոր կուտակիչ է։



- - - - - - -



*101.* 


Որքա՜ն վեհապանծ է Վերարքայության օրենքը։ Որքա՜ն կառուցողական են Վերարքայության բոլոր էներգիաները։ Հիրավի, սանդուղքը Երկնքին է հենվում։ Այդպես դեպի Վերարքայություն նկրտող յուրաքանչյուր ոք կարող է Բարձրագույն Կամքը կատարել Վերից հանձնարարությամբ։ Ուստի Մենք կառուցում ենք Վերարքայությամբ, ուստի ամեն Հանձնարարություն պետք է ի կատար ածվի, որպես Վերարքայի ասած։ Միայն այդպես կարելի է Բարձրագույն Կամքը կատարել։ Հետևաբար պետք է հիրավի, պահպանել Վերարքայի ցանկությունը։ Որպես ոգու մարգարիտներ, պետք է պահպանել ամբողջ հաստատված Աղբյու՛րը։



- - - - - - -



*102.* 


Հրեղեն Հոգու անձնվեր սիրտն իր մեջ Աշխարհի ցավն է պարունակում, բայց դա հազվադեպ երևույթ է։ Ինչպես ասված է հինավուրց ժամերգությունում. «Կպարունակեմ սրտումս ցավն աշխարհի, կկոփեմ սիրտս, ինչես արգանդը Երկրի, կլցնեմ այն կայծակներով։ Նոր Սիրտը՝ Վահանն է Աշխարհի, կգծեմ նրա վրա Երկիր-Մոր նշանը։ Մոր Խաչը իմ այրման նշանը կլինի»։ Այդպես գիտեին հները. և նորից Աշխարհին Ծառայության է ելել սիրտը նվիրյալ, ուստի ասում եմ՝ պետք է խնայե՛լ առողջությունը։ Լիքը սափորը կրում են հոգատարորեն։ Կարելի է ուրախանալ սրտի հրի այրմանը։ Չմոռանանք, թե ինչ անսպասելիորեն են վառվում նոր կրակները։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*103.* 


Հակասությունը ստի հոր գորգն է։ Նրա վրա կանգնողը չի կարող մարդուն տեսնել առանց չարամեկնության։ Գիտության հակասությունը սովորաբար նույն գորգի վրա է։ Զարմանալ կարելի է, թե մարդիկ որքան կարող են լցնել իրենց մեկնություններով, որոնց իրենք էլ չեն հավատում։ Ժամանակակից եկեղեցիները լավագույն օրինակն են, թե ինչու ամենավեհ երևույթը կյանքը չի փոխում։ Ուստի հոգա՛նք պարունակող սրտի մասին։



- - - - - - -



*104.* 


Ոգու բարեշրջման համար անհրաժեշտ է գիտակցության միավորումը սրտի հետ։ Երբ ուժերը մասնատված են, ոգին չի կարող գործել, ուստի  այդքան անհրաժեշտ է նկրտումը դեպի նուրբ էներգիաների միավորում։ Չէ՞ որ ամբողջ տիեզերակառույցում ուժերը հարաբերակցության մեջ են գտնվում, և մասնատվածությամբ կարելի է միայն կասեցնել նախանշված զարգացումը, հետևաբար այդպես հաստատվում է միավորված գիտակցությունը։ Ամեն ուժ կարիք ունի լարված գործողության դրսևորման, որքան ավելի հագեցած, այնքան ավելի հզոր։ Հետևաբար պետք է լարել սրտի և գիտակցության խթանիչ ուժերի միավորումը։



- - - - - - -



*105.* 


Խոսքը, որը գալիս է սրտից, հագեցնում է տարածությունը, հետևաբար սրընթաց հոսանքով ընթացող մտքերը կազմում են ոլորտ, որը պաշտպան է հանդիսանում մոլորակի թունավոր գազերի դեմ։ Մտքերը արգելափակիչ ցանց են մարդկության համար։ Չէ՞ որ միայն այդ լուսավոր ճառագայթումներն են ուժ տալիս մթի դեմ պայքարելու համար։ Հետևաբար այդքան կարևոր է շերտավորել տարածությունը սրտի խոսքերով, լույսն է նրանց մեջ պարունակված. Այդպես մարդկությունը հառնում է մտքերի թևերի վրա։ Այդպես կառուցվում է բարեշրջումը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՅՈԹԵՐՈՐԴ. "ՎԵՐԱՐՔԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ"*


*106.* 


Ի՞նչ է սրտի գանձը։ Ոչ միայն բարյացկամություն, ոչ միայն կարեկցանք, ոչ միայն նվիրվածություն Վերարքայությանը, այլև համահնչություն Տիեզերական Գիտակցության հետ, երբ սիրտն իր ռիթմի հետ միասին ընդօրինակում է նաև տիեզերականին։ Այդպիսի սրտին կարելի է հավատալ, այն զգայիմաց է և, երբ արտահայտված է կապը Բարձրագույն Աշխարհի հետ, խոսում է անվիճարկելիորեն։ Նմանապես սրտի գանձի երևույթը շատ կարևոր է նուրբ մարմնի դրսևորումը  նախապատրաստելու համար։ Պատկերացրեք, թե որքա՜ն նշանակալի է փորձը նուրբ մարմնի հետ։ Նուրբ մարմնի խտացումը կարող է տալ այն, ինչի մասին սրբորեն ասում է Շամբալայի Ուսմունքը։ Կարելի է ունենալ անպարտելի զորք, կարելի է ունենալ անփոխարինելի աշխատակիցներ,  ճշմարիտ է, ժամանակավոր, բայց փոխարենը մարմնական կյանքի պայմաններից դուրս։



- - - - - - -



*107.* 


Տիեզերական հոսանքներն անցնում են Հրեղեն Հոգու սրտի միջով։ «Լիքը սիրտը զգում է բոլոր հանկարծաշրջումները», - այսպես  Եթերով լի սրտի մասին ասում է Հինավուրց Իմաստությունը։ Այն, ինչով շնչում է Տիեզերական Տարածությունը, դրանով շնչում է զգոն սիրտը։ Այն, ինչով շնչում է Տիեզերական Սիրտը, դրանով շնչում է Հրեղեն Հոգու սիրտը։ Ամեն թրթիռ կվերջահնչի զգոն սրտի բարակ լարերի վրա, ուստի այնքա՜ն պետք է պահպանել այդ տիեզերական գանձը։ Հոսանքները լցնում են սիրտը և ընդլայնում են ազդեցության ոլորտը, այդպես տիեզերական համապատասխանություն է ստացվում։



- - - - - - -



*108.* 


Իհարկե, երբ տարածության մեջ սլանում են ճիչեր, լիքը սիրտն այնքա՜ն ղողանջներ է լսում։ Մեծ է տարածական կռիվը, և լուսային ալիքները հուզված են այնքան։ Մոտենում է Մեծ Դարաշրջանը, ինչպե՜ս ուրեմն չհաղթել չարին։ Այդ պատճառով է, որ մթերն այդքան զգոն են։ Երբ կյանք են մուտք գործում Գոյության մեծ օրենքները, ինչպե՞ս մթերը չսարսափեն, այդ պատճառով այդպես հաստատու՛մ եմ Մեր Հզորությունը։
Հիրավի, ճշմարիտ են ասել Մեր Գործերի հիմնական սկզբունքի նշանակության մասին։ Գեղեցությու՛ն, - արտասանված է, ուստի պահպանենք նրա հիմքը։ Մարգարիտները պե՛տք է պահպանել։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*109.* 


Ինչու՞ երևույթներն անսպասելի են լինում։ Երկու պայման՝ առաջինը, սպասումը միշտ հակազդեցություն է ստեղծում. նույնիսկ գիտակցված սպասումը կարող է երևույթի համար ավելորդ էներգիա տալ։ Երկրորդ, հայտարարման ժամանակ պատահաբար կարող է նախազգուշացվել սև օթյակը։ Գոնե մեկ օտար անձի ներկայությունը կարող է որպես միջնորդ ծառայել։ Ամբողջ աշխարհը բաժանվում է սևերի և սպիտակների։ Ոմանք ծառայում են գիտակցաբար, ուրիշներն ըստ իրենց բնույթի հատկության, և երրորդները ներկայացնում են որևէ բանի համար ոչ պիտանի դոնդողի զանգված։ Սև օթյակն ուժեղ է, քանզի Լույսի հետ պայքարի համար հզոր  ներուժ է հարկավոր։ Խելամիտ չէ չգնահատել թշնամու ուժերը, հատկապես երբ վերջանում է նրանց սիրելի Կալի Յուգան։ Իհարկե, դա որոշիչ մենամարտ է, և պետք է հոգալ, որ գայթակղությունն ու խաբկանքը չդիպչեն թույլերին։ Արդեն վաղուց ասված է, թե որտեղ է գտնվում մթերի գլխավոր օթյակը։



- - - - - - -



*110.* 


Նախկինում մատուցում էին սև պատարագներ և արձաններ էին կանգնեցնում _Բոֆամեդին*,_  այժմ  նրանք  ավելի  վտանգավոր են դարձել, քանզի, կրկնօրինակելով Մեզ, շատ ծիսակատարություններից հրաժարվել են, բայց անդրադարձել են մտքի ուժին։ Մեզ հետ նրանց դժվար է պայքարել, բայց աշակերտի մտածողության բաժանման դեպքում կարող են վնասել։ Շատ անհրաժեշտ բան էր խորհուրս, երբ մատնանշում էի միացումը Վեհապետի հետ։ Ընդհանրապես, Իմ հրահանգներին հարկ է նայել որպես անհապաղ խորհուրդների։ Ժամանակն է հասկանալ, որ Ուսմունքը տալիս եմ ոչ թե որպես հեքիաթ քնից առաջ, այլ ամբողջ կյանքը հագեցնելու համար։



- - - - - - -



*111.* 


Երբ լարված են բոլոր տիեզերական ուժերը, նահանջ առանց ավերման լինել այլևս չի կարող։ Երբ Լույսի շուրջ համախմբվում են լուսավոր, և մթի  շուրջ մութ ուժերը, նահանջ այլևս չկա։ Հետևաբար, երբ աշխատակիցները ցանկանում են հաղթել, ուրեմն պետք է, որպես հզոր ուժ, հավաքվեն կիզակետի շուրջ, այո՛, այո՛, այո՛։ Հասարակ ֆիզիկական մարմինը կանգուն է միայն շնորհիվ մասնիկների միակցման, իսկ որքա՜ն ավելի հզոր է դրսևորված Վերարքայից եկող ուժը։ Հետևաբար հաղթել ցանկացողները պետք է կիպ մոտենան իրենց ծածկող Վահանին, միայն այդպես կարելի է հաղթել։ Միայն այդպես վերակառուցման ահեղ  ժամանակներում կարելի է վերապրել խռովության երևույթները։ Այդպե՛ս կհիշենք։

- - - - - - -
_Բոֆամեդ*_  - կամ _Բաֆոմետ։_ Նախկինում խորհրդանշում էր Անդրոգինին, Աստրալ Աստծոն։ Նշանակում էր «մկրտություն»։ Հետագայում փոխակերպվեց սատանայի պատկերներից մեկի։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*112.* 


Վեհապետի և Գուրուի ընտրությունից հետո նահանջել անհնար է, ուղին  առաջ է միայն. և վաղ թե ուշ, դժվարությամբ թե հեշտորեն, կգաք  դեպի Ուսուցիչը։ Երբ սևերը շրջապատեն ձեզ և փակեն իրենց շրջանը, կմնա միայն ուղի վեր, դեպի Վեհապետը։ Այդժամ կզգաք, որ Վեհապետն ինչ-որ տեղ հեռվում չէ, այլ արծաթե թելը ձեր վերևում է, միայն ձե՜ռքդ պարզես։ Կարելի է հանդիպել նաև առանց սևերի օգնության։ Բայց ավելի հաճախ միայն պաշարված մարդն  է ձգվում դեպի արծաթե թելը և միայն պատուհասի մեջ է սովորում սրտի լեզուն։ Վեհապետին և Գուրուին պետք է զգալ սրտի՛ մեջ։



- - - - - - -



*113.* 


Ասում են. «Սիրու՛մ և հարգում ենք», - բայց իրենք հիշում են միայն ասես նախկին ձյան մասին։ Քունը նրանց տիրակալն է։ Բայց գալիս է ժամը, և Նա կյանք կդառնա և սնունդ։ Ինչպես կայծակն է ճեղքում մութը, այդպես լուսավոր կլինի Վեհապետի Պատկերը։ Որպես գանձ պահպանելու են Վերևից եկած ամեն խոսք, քանզի այլ ելք չի լինի։ Եվ քչերը, ճանաչելով Լույսը,  կպղծվեն մթով։ Շատ է մութը շուրջբոլոր, և մեկն է դեպի Վեհապետը տանող ուղին։ Հիշե՛ք Վեհապետի մասին։



- - - - - - -



*114.* 


Երբ տիեզերական լարումն այդքան մեծ է, պետք է հավաքել բոլոր ուժերը Լույսը պաշտպանելու համար, քանզի յուրաքանչյուր անվստահություն Լույսի հանդեպ մուտք է բացում մթին։ Ուստի այդքան  խնայել է պետք ամեն հիմք։ Երբ ուժերը խմբավորվում են Լույսի շուրջ, ինչպե՛ս ուրեմն չմիանալ Առաջատարին։ Չէ՞ որ միայն դրա մեջ է ուժը և դրանում է հաղթանակը։ Երբ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը տեղաշարժվում է, ուրեմն, իհարկե, պետք է պահպանել Լույսի ընթացքը, քանզի միայն այդ ալիքի բաշին կարելի է լողալով անցնել դրսևորված հեղեղատը։ Այդպես միտքը Լույսի մասին՝ Վեհապետի Պատկերն է դառնում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*115.* 


Եթե մարդիկ միշտ հիշեին, որ անդունդի եզրո՛վ են քայլում… Չէ՞ որ այդպես էլ կա։ Նրանք կարող են խորտակվել ցանկացած պահի հաջող կամ անհաջող ընթացքով։ Ուրեմն մի՞թե չի կարելի նկատի ունենալ կապը տիեզերական հոսանքի հետ, որպեսզի անդունդի մեջ նայես առանց սարսռալու, բայց ամեն ժամ հիշելով նրա գոյության մասին։ 



- - - - - - -



*116.* 


Իհարկե, Հրեղեն Հոգու զգոն օրգանիզմը դիպչում է տիեզերական հոսանքին։ Ամեն ալիք արտացոլվում է կենտրոններում, և զգոն Հրեղեն Հոգու ընկալունակությունը հաստատում է տիեզերական ալիքները։ Հետևաբար բոլոր տիեզերական և երկրային ալիքներն այդպես առնչվում են հրեղեն կենտրոններին։ Հետևաբար պետք է խնայել առողջությունը։ Իհարկե, դժվար է, բայց այնքա՜ն հրաշալի է տիեզերական գիտակցությունը։
Ո՞վ ավելի լավ գիտի և կորոշի։ Միայն Վերարքան։ Հետևաբար պետք է պահպանել ամեն մարգարիտ։ Թող այդպես պահպանեն գանձերը։ Հիրավի, հաստատում եմ՝ միայն այդպես կհաղթեք։



- - - - - - -



*117.* 


Երկրաշարժեր, ժայթքումներ, հողմեր, մառախուղներ, ծանծաղացումներ, կլիմայական խախտումներ, հիվանդություններ, աղքատացում, պատերազմներ, ապստամբություններ, անհավատություն, դավաճանություններ՝ ահեղ ժամանակի էլ ինչպիսի՞ նախանշանների է սպասում մարդկությունը։ Մարգարեներ պետք չեն, ամենաչնչին գրագիրը կարող է ասել, որ Երկրի քայքայման այսքան սարսափելի նախանշանակներ նախկինում երբեք չեն կուտակվել։ Բայց խուլ է ականջը և աչքերը մթագնա՛ծ են։ Չի եղել ավելի քայքայող ժամ, քան այս մոլորակային տարի՛ն։ Ասես ուղի է սփռվում կրակի ալիքների համար, և իրենց կյանքն ավարտող հրեշները սողում են-հեռանում, չցանկանալով գիտակցել տեղի ունեցածի գինը։ Հիրավի, Աշխարհը կանգուն է Մագնիսների վրա, աննշան, ինչպես տարածության օդն ու հուրը, և նույնքան անհրաժեշտ, որքան Լույսը։ Մեր արտահայտման համար Մեր տված Մագնիսները նման են հողմից վնասված նավի խարիսխի։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*118.* 


Այդպես կարելի է տեսնել Կալի Յուգայի ավարտը։ Թե որտեղ է Սաթյա Յուգայի սկիզբը, մարդկությունից է կախված։ Մենք գիտենք, որ Սաթյա Յուգան վիճակված է, բայց նրա տեղն ու ժամանակը կարող են տարբեր լինել։ Զինվորնե՛ր Իմ, կարող եմ հավաքել ձեզ ըստ օգտակարության և նվիրվածության։
Մարդն ընկավ ջրհորը և ծածկեց անցքը սև ծածկոցո՛վ։



- - - - - - -



*119.* 


Միտքը գործում է կենսական խթանիչ ուժով։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն կարելի է այդքան քիչ ձգտում ցուցաբերել մտածողության մաքրման և զարգացման հանդե՛պ։ Գիտակցությունը դեպի իրեն է ձգում բոլոր կենսական դրսևորումները, և մտքի արարիչը հագեցնում է տարածությունը։ Ուստի այնքա՜ն անհրաժեշտ է նկրտել դեպի լայն մտքերն ու կյանքի հիմքերի ըմբռնումը։ Ամեն կյանք կառուցվում է իր ուղեծրի վրա, և ամեն կյանք ունի հիմք, որի վրա բոլոր գործողությունները պետք է համապատասխանեն Բարձրագույնին։ Հետևաբար ամեն միտք պետք է ուղղված լինի դեպի արտահայտված սխրանք և պահպանի բարձրագույն նկրտումը։ Նկրտման որակը կախված է խթանիչ ուժից։ Հետևաբար պետք է զարգացնել դեպի գիտակցության հղկում տանող բոլոր մտքերը. Այդպես կարելի է բարձրագույն աստիճանը կառուցել։



- - - - - - -



*120.* 


Հետևաբար. երբ բարձագույն նկրտում է տրվում դեպի Վեհապետ, պետք է պահպանել երևույթների ուղեծիրն ու կիզակետը։ Հետևաբար Մեր բոլոր Հիմքերը պետք է պահպանել, քանզի ամպեր են շուրջբոլոր։ Հաղթանակը նախասահմանված է, բայց պետք է պահպանել բոլոր հիմքերը, և բարձրագույն նկրտումը կարող է տալ բոլոր հնարավորությունները։ Ահեղ ժամանակ է, բայց սքանչելի։ Ժամանակ ավարտի և շինարարության։ Ժամանկ բարձրագույն լարման և երկրային պայքարի։ Ժամանակ, մեծ էջ շարադրող և մեծ ապագա հարթո՛ղ։ Այն պատճառով են թշնամիներն այդպես մոլեգնում, որովհետև կյանք է մտնում Բարձրագույն Օրենքը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*121.* 


Մեր Վահանը մեկն է, այդ պատճառով Մենք ամբողջական գիտակցությունն ենք գնահատում։ Մասնավոր առկայծումները հաճախ հանգցվում են, հետևաբար պետք է կարողանալ ճանաչել ամբողջանվիրվածությունը։ Միայն այդպես կարելի է հասանել և ընդլայնել գիտակցությունը։ Պետք է ընթանալ բարձրագույն ուղիով։



- - - - - - -



*122.* 


Գլխավորը, գաճաճ չդառնալ։ Գաճաճի համար դռան շեմն անգամ սարից ավելի դժվար է։ Գաճաճի մտածողությունը տանելու է մանրանալու, իսկ հետո քայքայման։ Ճշմարիտ է նկատված, որ պետք է դիտարկել հիմնական աուրայի ազդեցությունը. ընդունողները կարող են համագործակցել, բայց հերքումն անպիտանիության ցուցանիշը կլինի։ Հարկ չկա համոզել հիմքերի մասին. եթե դրանք սրտում չեն, ոչինչ նրանց պարզել չի կարող։ Ուստի կյանքի ըթացքին հետևեք ոչ թե գաճաճներով։ Նմանապես Ուսուցչին հնարավոր է ընդունել ոչ թե ստորգետնյա գաճաճների ուղեղով։ 



- - - - - - -



*123.* 


«Մոլորությունների ամրոց» են կոչվում Քրդստանում ինչ-որ ավերակներ։ Ասում են, որ ամրոցը սխալմամբ է կառուցվել. տեղն է ընտրվել սխալմամբ, ամրոցի տերն է սխալմամբ ամուսնացել, սխալմամբ պատերազմներ է վարել, սխալմամբ խորհրդականներ է ունեցել, զառ է խաղացել սխալմամբ, սխալմամբ հիվանդացել է և մահացել է սխալմամբ։ Սխալների միայն հայտնի քանա՛կ կարելի է թույլ տալ։ 



- - - - - - -



*124.* 


Երբ կուտակվում են տարբեր հոսանքներ, ուրեմն, իհարկե, պետք է նրանց դեմ միջոցներ ձեռք առնել։ Տարբեր հոսանքները կառավարվում են հակազդեցության չափանիշներով. բոլոր թշնամական հոսանքները սանձահարում են պահանջում։ Հետևաբար Վահանի վրա արձակված ամեն նետ ուղղվելու է թշնամու վրա, այդպես է գործում բումերանգը, և մեր ազդեցությունների հոսանքները հզոր կլինեն։ Այդպես պետք է գործել, պահպանելով Վերարքայի բոլոր բարձրագույն Հրահանգները։ Միայն այդպես կարելի է հասանել։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*125.* 


Նկատեք, թե ինչպես են մարդիկ կարդում Ուսմունքը։ Նկատեք, թե որ տեղերն են նրանք շրջանցում և փորձում են չնկատել։ Առանձնապես հաճախ մարդիկ փակում են աչքները դավաճանությանը և հոգեբանական սպանությանը վերաբերվող ամեն ինչի վրա։ Չեն ցանկանում նույնիսկ պատկերացնել, որ իրենք կարող են մտքերով վնաս հասցնել տարածության վրա։ Այդպես մարդիկ խուսափում են նրանից, ինչում ամենից հաճախ են մեղավոր։ Պետք չէ մտքի հսկա լինել վնաս հասցնելու համար։ Իմպերիլի բյուրեղով թունավորված նույնիսկ միջին միտքը շատ գործող կլինի։ Մտադրել դավաճանություն, նշանակում է իրականացնել արտահայտվածի կեսը, քանզի արդեն թունավորված պատյանը նույնիսկ փոքրագույնը կընկալի։ Հիրավի, մտային թունավորումներն ավելի մեծ վնաս են հասցնում, քան նույնիսկ թմրադեղերը։ Նաև կարելի է հիշեցնել մտքեր առաքելու միջոցով վարակի մասին։  Կարելի է այնքան թուլանալ, որ ամեն վարակ հեշտորեն մոտենա։ Միտքը նման է բացող բանալու։



- - - - - - -



*126.* 


Ինչպե՞ ս կարելի է խուսափել առաքված մտքերի վնասից։ Խորհուրդը նույնն է՝ լարել նկրտումը դեպի Վեհապետ, այդ ուղղությամբ ամեն տեսակ իմունիտետ կարելի է ստանալ։ Հետևաբար խորհուրդ եմ տալիս գիտակցել Վերարքայությունը, բարձրագույն հոգևոր նկրտումից մինչև ամենափոքր, նույնիսկ մարմնական կարիքները, - ամենուր արծաթե թել է հարկավոր։ Համառությունն ու սև օթյակը ամեն կերպ վանելու են միտքը Վերարքայության մասին, չնայած իրենց մոտ էլ շատ է զարգացած ենթարկվելը, բայց, գիտենալով այդ օրենքի աներկբայությունը, նրանք պահպանում են այն իրենց համար։



- - - - - - -



*127.* 


Տարածական հուրը տարրալուծում է բոլոր կուտակումները։ Բայց ինչպիսի՜ ամբարտակ են ստեղծում մարդիկ և ինչպե՜ս են ծանրաբեռնում տարածությունն անըմբռնողությամբ և գիտակցությամբ, որն այնքա՜ն քիչ է պարունակում իր մեջ Տիեզերքի շինարարություն։ Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է արարել, չընդունելով Բարձրագույն Ուղեվարին։ Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է կառուցել, առանց Վերարքայի հետ կապող թելը զգալու։ Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հույս դնել առաքումների վրա, երբ ոգին չի բացվում Լույսին ըդառաջ։ Միայն հակվելով Վերարքայությանը և արտահայտված Կամքի կատարմամբ կարելի է, հիրավի, հասցնել և հասնել ամբողջ հաստատվածին։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*128.* 


Հետևաբար, աշակերտին դեպի Ուսուցչի հետ միավորում տանող ամեն նկրտում դեպի բարձրագույն օրենքների ճանաչում է տանում։ Ուսուցիչ չցանկացող աշակերտն ընդունում է իր տգիտությունը, քանզի դրանով կասեցնում է իր զարգացումը։ Չէ՞ որ ոգին դեպի վեր մղող ամեն ուժ՝ զարգացման ուժ է։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն ընդլայնենք գիտակցությունը և վեհացնենք ոգին, եթե Վերարքայի Ձեռքը չենք ընդունում։ Ինքնապարծության երևույթն այնքա՜ն կործանարար է կասեցնում առաջընթացը, հետևաբար արժանապատիվ է բոլոր ասողներին նշել Ուսուցչի հանդեպ չափազանց նվիրվածության մասին, որ միայն Ուսուցչին նվիրվածությամբ կարելի է հասնել գիտակցության հղկման։ Ոգու և մտքի կուլտուրան պահանջում է հետևել, անհաղթահարելի նվիրվածություն ցուցաբերելով Վերարքայությանը։ Միայն այդպես է հառնում ոգին, միայն այդպես կարելի է հաստատվել ոգու բարեշրջման մեջ։ Ուստի ծառայության Գեղեցկությունը նույնպես ամփոփված է գիտակցությունների միավորման մեջ։ Երբ միավորված են գիտակցությունների կորագծերը, թագավորում է Լույսը և բարձրագույն սահմանում է հաստատվում։ Միայն այդպես է հաստատվում բարձրագույն օրե՛նքը։ Այդպե՛ս ենք Մենք արարում։



- - - - - - -



*129.* 


Գրառեք հարցերն աշակերին. «Չե՞ս ծառայում արդյոք մթին։ Ծառան չե՞ս արդյոք կասկածի։ Դավաճան չե՞ս։ Սուտասան չե՞ս։ Պղծալեզու չե՞ս։ Ալարկոտ չե՞ս։ Բարկացկոտ չե՞ս։ Բացահայտված չե՞ս արդյոք փոփոխամտության մեջ։ Անհոգատար չե՞ս արդյոք։ Ճանաչու՞մ ես արդյոք նվիրվածությունը։ Պատրա՞ստ ես աշխատանքի։ Չե՞ս վախենա արդյոք Լույսից»։ Այդպես հարցրեք աշակերներին, նախապատրաստելով նրանց փորձության։



- - - - - - -



*130.* 


Շինարարության ժամանակ պետք է զարգացնել բոլոր նկրտումները դեպի նույնանման ընբռնում։ Ամեն խնդիր իրեն նման ուժ է բերում. այդ  բանալին որոնելու համար պետք է նկրտել։ Անհնար է պահանջել, որպեսզի մեծ երևույթը հնարավոր լինի չափել փոքր չափանիշներով։ Փոքր միտքը ոչ մի կերպ չես զարդարի, փոքր մտքի հերոս չե՛ս դառնա։ Միայն նուրբ նմանությունն է համապատասխանություն տալիս։ Ուստի ամեն բարձրը՝ բարձրին։ Որքան ավելի բարձր, այնքան ավելի հաստատված, միայն այդպես կարելի է աճել և կյանք ներմուծել նշանակվածը։ Բարձրագույն Ծրագիրը բարձրագույն չափանիշների կիրառում է պահանջում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*131.* 


Ուստի, երբ Մենք Վերարքայություն ենք հռչակում, Մենք գիտենք տարածական կռիվը, որը կանչում է դեպի բարձագույն օրենքի գիտակցում։ Ստեղծագործումը Վերարքայության գիտակից սկզբունքի հաստատում է պահանջում։ Այդպես Մենք կառուցում ենք, այդպես Մենք կանչում ենք դեպի Վերարքայության նուրբ ըմբռնում։ Հիրավի, արտահայտված օրենքը կյա՛նք է մտնում։ Այդպես հաստատված է բարձրագույն աստիճանը։



- - - - - - -



*132.* 


Սրտում կուտակվածը և սրտի աղոթքը նշում եմ երկու պատճառներով. նախ, այն տանում է դեպի միացում Բարձրագույն Աշխարհի հետ, երկրորդ, հատուկ ժամանակ չի պահանջում և արտադրվում է ցանկացած աշխատանքով։ Կարելի է հեշտորեն ընտելանալ սրտում առանձնահատուկ զգացմանը, առանց հետևանքներից վախենալու։ Սիրտը Վեհապետից չի հոգնի, ընդհակառակը, միայն շրջապատող մտքերը կարող են ազդել սրտի վրա։ Այդպիսով, վերջապես, երբևիցե մարդկությունը կհասկանա մտքերի նշանակությունը, գոնե հանուն սեփական սրտի։ Թո՛ղ մտորեն ուղերձների թույնի մասին։ Ժամանակն է ուշադսրություն դարձնել մտքերից եկող հիվանդությունների քանակի վրա։ Վատ չէր լինի ամեն հիվանդության դեպքում մտքերի դեմ ներշնչանք կատարել։ Նաև կարելի է մագնիսական պասսեր կատարել խոցված օրգանի վրա։ Հատուկ ոչինչ պետք չէ, ինչպես, ասենք, սրտի աղոթք, որը մագնիսական կապ է ստեղծում Բարձրյալի հետ։ Ձեռնադրման ժամանակ պետք չէ մտածել հիվանդության մասին, այլ միայն Բարձրյալի հետ առնչվել։ 



- - - - - - -



*133.* 


Ինչպիսի՜ օգուտ կարելի է քաղել դիտարկումներից և փոքրիկ փորձերից։ Չնեղելով իրեն ժամանակով, աշակերտը կարող է ուշադրություն դարձնել բազմաթիվ մանր երևույթների վրա։ Ամեն օր սովորական զբաղմունքների միջև ուշադրություն դարձրեք օրգանիզմի դրսևորումներին։ Ամեն մեկը յուրովի է արտացոլում տիեզերական երևույթները, պետք է միայն աներկյուղ նշել յուրաքանչյուր զգացում։ Նմանապես կարելի է նշել նույնիսկ կենցաղային առարկաների կյանքը որոշակի ձեռքի ազդեցության տակ։ Կրկնեք սա նրան, ով մոռանում է անձի ազդեցության և դիպչելու մասին։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*134.*


Տիեզերական Մագնիսը բոլոր տեղաշարժվող էներգիաներին ներգրավում է դեպի նոր կենտրոն, այդպիսով իրենց կյանքն ապրած բոլոր էներգիաները փոխարինվում են, իրենց տեղը զիջելով նորերին։ Այդ պատճառով ուժերի փոփոխության դեպքում բոլոր երկակի ուժերը կորչում են տիեզերական ընթացքի մեջ։ Միայն Լույսն ու մութն են հակադրություններ հանդիսանում և լարվում են տիեզերական մենամարտում, հետևաբար նկրտումը պետք է հստակորեն հագեցնել ներգրավման հրով և ամբողջ խթանիչ ուժով Լույս փնտրել ի դեմս սև օթյակի։ Պետք է պաշտպանվել նվիրվածությամբ, Վերարքայության գիտակցությամբ և խիզախել մթի դեմ ոգու և սրտի բոլոր լծակներով։



- - - - - - -



*135.* 


Այդպես մթերի յուրաքանչյուր փորձ նոր հնարավորություն կդառնա Մեզ համար և բումերանգ հակառակորդի համար, միայն այդ կերպ կհստակեցվի ուղին և թշնամու ամեն քայլ իր իսկ սեփական ծուղակը կդառնա։ Այդպես Մենք հաղթում ենք։ Այդպիսի կարևոր ժամանակ է։ Այդպիսի լարվա՛ծ ժամանակ է։



- - - - - - -



*136.*


Միայն բոլոր ուժերը լարելուվ կհաղթեք։ Պետք է հիշել և կիրառել։ Մեզ մոտ վերջնականապես վճռված է լիակատար հաջողությունը, այն ընդունելը կախված է ձեզանից։ Տարակուսանքների, կասկածների, վախերի, վիրավորանքների, դատապարտումների ամբողջ ծաղկեփունջը  պետք է դեն նետել։ Եթե ցանկանում եք ընդունել հաղթանակը, ուրեմն պետք է խուսափել ամեն դավաճանությունից, քանզի Վերարքայության հանդեպ արտահայտված կասկածների և հարգանքի բացակայության հետևանքը կխախտի բոլոր թելերը։ Երբ մրրիկի ժամանակ նավը կառչած է մեկ խարիսխից, հիմարություն կլինի սկսել շղթան փոխել։ Պահպանեք հիմքը և վեր հառնեք միայն հիմքն աճեցնելով։ Չեմ հոգնի պնդել Վերարքայության մասին, քանի չեք գիտակցել։ Քիչ է գլուխը տմբտմբացնելը, ժամանակն է մտածել և գործադրել։ Եթե պնդում եմ, ունեմ պատճառներ։ 



- - - - - - -



*137.* 


Ամենաուժեղ լարման նշանը՝ մանուշակագույն աստղն է, քանզի լարումն ու էներգիայի ներմղումն էլ հենց արարման երևույթն է։
Թող ոչ ոք թեթևամտորեն չընդունի Իմ նախազգուշացումը։ Երբ հաղթանակը կշռադատված է և սահմանված, ներումներ և պատահականություններ լինել չեն կարող։ Հիշեք. խարիսխը մեկն է, Լույսն է՛լ մեկն է։ Եվ երբ ամենամեծ մարտն է ընթանում, աններելի է շարասյունը խախտելը։ Շատ խիստ կլինեմ, քանզի ժամանակը չի սպասում, առանց այն էլ որոշ հաջողություններ հետաձգվել են։ Ծանրությունը հենց ձեզանից է։ Պահպանե՛ք հիմքը։ Շատ կրակներ են գործի դրվել։ Հիշեք. մանուշակագույն աստղը՝ բարձրագույն լարումն է։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*138.* 


Կընտելանանք, թե ինչում իսկական նախապատրաստություններ կարող են լինել նշանակալի գործողությունների հանդեպ։ Արդեն ամեն օր մոտենում են որոշիչ ժամկետները։ Թևերի պես աճում են այն վերելքի համար, որն արդեն նախանշված էր ինչպես փոքր զուգադիպություններում, այնպես էլ որոշիչ իրադարձություններում։ Նորից կարտասանվեն Հրահանգի խոսքերը, նշանակում է, պտուղներն արդեն նորից հասել են։ Նորից երազները, և երազանքները, և հույսերը դառնում են կծիկ, որն աներկբայության հաջորդ աստիճանն է նշանակելու։ Անտեսանելի փոքր զուգադիպություններից նորից հյուսվում են տեսանելի փաստեր, և այն, ինչը թվում էր չկայացած կամ վերացված, նորից կազմավորվում է իրադարձությունների խարույկում։ Հիշեք ասված շատ բաներ և կցեք ընթացիկ օրվան։
«Վախ չունեմ, քանզի թշնամիները ծառայում են և ոսոխներն արժեքները հավաքում են ոգու գանձարանում»։ Եվ ուրեմն, մտածեք ողորմածորեն և մղվեք դեպի նոր աստիճան, դեպի նոր նվաճում։



- - - - - - -



*139.* 


Թելը, որն Ուսուցչին կապում է աշակերտի հետ, ամենահզոր հաղորդալարն է և արտահայտված փակոց է ատեղծում։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն կարելի է դրսևորել սեփական նկրտումն առանց Ուսուցչի։ Այն փոքրոգիները, որոնք ասում են. «Կգնանք ինքներս», չգիտեն արգելափակող ցանցի նշանակությունը, հետևաբար Վերարքայության շղթայի չընդունումը շինարարության սկզբունքի ավերմանը համազոր հետևանք է տալիս։ Ուրեմն, միայն հզոր Վերարքայության վրա կարելի է հաստատվել շինարարության մեջ։



- - - - - - -



*140.* 


Պատճառականության կայծերը թռչում են տարածության մեջ, և ամեն կայծ իր հետևանքն է բերում։ Այդպես Ուսուցչին չընդունելը աշակերտին թողնում է առանց ղեկավարության, և այդպիսի թափառական ոգիների ամեն գործողություն կառուցողական նշանակություն չունի։ Այդպես ամեն ոգեղեն նկրտվածություն պետք է Ղեկավարի որոնումների բերի։ Երբ աշակերտը հասկանում է Վերարքայության նշանակությունը, Պատճառականությունն իր հրաշալի ծիլերն է տալիս։



- - - - - - -



*141.* 


Իհարկե, մի կասկածեք, որ պնդելու եմ Վերարքայության մասին։ Պնդելու ենք, քանի դեռ չենք հաստատել այդ համադարմանի ամուր ըմբռնումը, բայց ամեն անգամ նշելու ենք նոր սահմանագիծ, քանզի Մեզ մոտ կրկնողություններ չեն լինում։
 Կարող են հարցնել. «Դիմում եմ Վեհապետին ամբողջ ուժով, և այնուհանդերձ դիմումը տեղ չի՞ հասնում»։ Ասացեք. «Կա՞ր արդյոք անկեղծություն»։ Դիմելու այդ որակն անհրաժեշտ է լույսի պես։ Ամեն ոք կարող է սուզել հայացքն իր սրտի մեջ և տեսնել հին աշխարհի անկյունները։ Առանց անկեղծության հաղորդալարը չի լինի։ Հետևաբար լարեք ձեր ամբողջ ուժերը և ձեռք բերեք անկեղծություն։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*142.* 


Հաճախ եք լսում մթի ուժերի դրսևորած ճակատամարտի մասին։ Այժմ գտնվում եք նրա կենտրոնում։ Հիրավի, Իրենք Վեհապետներն են մասնակցել ճակատամարտին, ուրեմն ավելի փառավոր կլինի հաղթանակը։ Բայց բռնեք Իմ Ձեռքն ինչպես խարիսխ։ Առանց պատճառի սարսափելի վտանգի մասին չեմ խոսի։ Հետևաբար բաց չթողնենք պահը, որպեսզի միավորվենք և, թողնելով անցյալը, նկրտենք դեպի ապագա, և ամուր կանգնենք մարտում։ Պետք է հիշել, որ մեծ է հարգանքը մարտի բռնվել մթի հսկաների՛ հետ։ Գիտեմ ձեր լարվածությունը, բայց ընդունեք այն, որպես սրբազան համբարձում։ Վանեք ամբողջ չարն ու մութը։ Կանչեք Ինձ հաճախ, երբ սպառնում են Լույսի դրսևորմանը։ Հիշե՛ք Վերարքայությունը։



- - - - - - -



*143.* 


Երբ լարված Մագնիսը հավաքում է բոլոր ուժերին, պետք է ճանաչել յուրաքանչյուր էներգիա։ Ուստի պետք է գիտենալ, թե ինչ ուժեր են թույլատրելի շինարարությանը և ինչ ուժեր կարող են վնաս հասցնել։ Ճանաչման կարելի է հասնել միայն միանալով Բարձրագույն Գիտակցությանը, քանզի միայն մաքուր նկրտման չափը կարող է բացել Ծառայման հաստատված Պատգամը։ Հետևաբար պետք է սովորել ընդունել բոլոր բարձրագույն օրենքները, նրանց վրա կառուցելով կյանքը։



- - - - - - -



*144.* 


Տիեզերական երևույթները, իհարկե, արձագանքում են լարված Հրեղեն Հոգու զգացմունքների վրա։ Մարդկային գործերի հոսանքն այնքա՜ն հստակորեն ստորգետնյա հողմեր և վերերկրյա կրակներ է հրահրում։ Նմանությունն արտահայտվում է ամենուր, և տեղի ունեցող ամեն ինչ այդպիսի կապ ունի։ Հետևաբար պետք է սրբազան զգացմունք արտահայտել Վերարքայության և արտահայտված սրտի նկատմամբ։ Այդպես պետք է հասկանալ փրկիչ խարսխի երևույթն ու հարել լարված։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*145.* 


Ցավոք, ներկա ժամանակը կատարելապես համապատասխանում է Ատլանտիդայի վերջին ժամանակաշրջանին։ Նույն կեղծ մարգարեները, նույն կեղծ փրկիչը, նույն պատերազմները, նույն դավաճանություններն ու հոգևոր վայրենացումը։ Մեզ մոտ հպարտանում են քաղաքակրթության փշրանքներով, ճիշտ նույնպես Ատլանտներն էլ կարողանում էին սլանալ մոլորակի վրայով, որպեսզի  հնարավորինս շուտ խաբեն մեկմեկու. ճիշտն նույնպես պղծվում էին տաճարները, և գիտությունն էլ վեճերի և վաշխառության առարկա էր դարձել։ Նույնը տեղի էր ունենում նաև շինարարության մեջ, ասես չէին համարձակվում ամուր բա՛ն կառուցել։ Ճիշտ նույնպես ապստամբում էին Վերարքայության դեմ և խեղդվում էին սեփական էգոիզմից։ Ճիշտ նույնպես խախտում էին ստորգետնյա ուժերի հավասարակշռությունը և փոխադարձ ջանքերով արհավիրք ստեղծեցին։



- - - - - - -



*146.* 


Երբ հաստատուն է Վեհապետի հետ կապը, կարելի է սարեր տեղաշարժել։ Նկրտումը դեպի Վերարքայություն կստեղծի այն մշակույթը, որի մասին շատ է խոսվում։ Մեռած են նրանք, որոնք ենթադրում են, որ երկրային Պատրանքի միջոցով կարող են ամրոցնե՛ր կառուցել։ Դա նույքան անխոհեմ է, ինչպես երեխաներն են երազում ցեխից դղյակ կառուցել։ Հիրավի, հաստատուն է միայն ոգու աշխարհը, քանզի անավեր է և անկործա՛ն։ Կարելի է նշել, որ մշակույթի առաջին նախանշանը՝ անհատական պառակտումների բացակայությունն է։



- - - - - - -



*147.* 


Երբ որոշվում է մոլորակի ճակատագիրը, ուժերը բաշխված են Լույսի և մթի բևեռներում, հետևաբար ամեն  ոգի պետք է պաշտպանվի փոքրոգությունից։ Կանգնել Լույսի կողմում, նշանակում է ընթանալ Մեզ հետ Վերարքայության դրոշի ներքո. ընթանալ մթի հետ՝ նշանակում է քայլել արտահայտված սև դրոշի ծանրության տակ։ Այդպիսով մարտի ժամին պետք է հրեղենորեն գիտակցել Մեր Ուժը և կյանքի օրինական հաստատում կառուցել։ Միայն այդպես կարելի է ընդունել մութերի մարտակոչը, քանզի երբ ոգին անվարակելիություն ունի դավաճանության ու փոքրոգության դեմ, ուրեմն հաղթանակն ակնհայտ է։ Ուրեմն հաստատվենք Վերարքայության վրա։



- - - - - - -



*148.* 


Իհարկե, երբ մարտ է ընթանում, ուժերի ստեղծագործումը լարվում է և ամեն նվիրյալ գործողություն պահապան շղթայի մեջ ուժեղ օղակ է բերում։ Վերարքայության ամեն արտահայտված, նվիրյալ սիրտ բոց է հանդիսանում թշնամուն ջախջախելու համար։  Ուստի միայն դեպի Վերարքայություն մաքուր նկրտումն է տալիս ճշմարիտ որոշում, այդպես ենք Մենք հաղթում։ Իհարկե, երբ լարված է կռիվը, այնքա՜ն շատ են վնասել ցանկացողները, բայց ծրագիրն անխոցելի է, և միայն Վերարքայության հանդեպ լիակատար նկրտվածությունը հաղթանակ կտա։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*149.* 


Երբեք չի ասվել, որ ապավինեք Վեհապետին, ընդհակառակը, կրկնվել է՝ համակվե՛ք Վեհապետով։ Հսկայական տարբերություն կա Վեհապետին վեհերոտ և անգործուն ապավինման և նրա էության գիտակցությամբ լցվելու միջև։ Որպես անհաղթ սուր, Վեհապետին նմանվող գիտակցությունը կործանու՛մ է բոլոր խոչընդոտները։ Չի կարող կասկածը բնակվել այնտեղ, որտեղ բոցավառված է հրեղեն գիտակցությու՛նը։ Հոգնություն չի լինի այնտեղ, որտեղ բխում է Ուժերի Անսպառ Աղբյու՛րը։ Վախը չի՛ կարող մուտք գործել անպատռելի զրահների տաճար։ Այդպես խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ընդունել Իմ Վահանները, չդիմելով փրկարար հովանավորության, այլ հաղթել գիտակցությունների փայլքով։



- - - - - - -



*150.* 


Կարելի է ուշադրություն դարձնել ծնկերի կենտրոնների այրմանը. նույնիսկ հետքերը մաշկի վրա տալիս են նույն խարանները, ինչ ծնրադրությունից հետո։ Նշանակում է, արտահայտելով նույն նշանները, աղոթքը կարող է լինել սրտում։ Այդպես կարելի է արժեքավոր նշաններ կուտակել, օրինակ. տիեզերական էներգիաների ռիթմը սրտում կամ ստամոքսի ուժեղ ուռչելը կենտրոնների մոտ հաստատվում է, ինչպես նաև կոկորդը, ծոծրակն ու գաղթունը։ Հովանավորու՛մ եմ հաջաղություն, եթե լցվեք Վեհապետով։



- - - - - - -



*151.* 


Ուժերի հակազդեցության ներքո պետք է միշտ մաքսիմում կենտրոնացում պահպանել։ Ուստի կիզակետի ուժն այդքան անհրաժեշտ է, և յուրաքանչյուրն իր պահակակետում պետք է իր դիրքը կենտրոն համարի, այդպես կենտրոնական հզորություն կշողարձակեն բոլոր ճառագայթները, և ստվերները պետք է անէանան։ Կիզակետի ճառագայթումը ոգեղեն ոլորտում այնքա՜ն անհաղթելի է։ Հետևաբար ոգու անվարակելիությանը կարելի է հասնել դեպի հոգևոր կիզակետ նկրտման դեպում։ Նրանով է Վերարքայությունը հրաշալի, որ, հատկապես, ներկայացնում է այդ հզոր կիզակետը։ Այդպես անսահմանորեն պետք նկրտել դեպի Վերարքայության օրե՛նքը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*152.* 


Այդպես է Մեզ մոտ արտահայտված Ոգեղեն Կիզակետի հզորությունը։ Այդպես աներկբա են Վերարքայության օրենքները, և հաստատված հզորությանը հարողները կարող են գտնել ճշմարիտ ուղի։ Հետևաբար այդքան կարևոր է մոտենալ Մեզ և միասնական նկրտմամբ բերել նախանշանակվածը։ Այդպես Մեզանով հաղթանակն է հաստատված։ Այդպես պետք է հավաքել բոլոր լավագույն նկրտումները Ոգեղեն Կիզակետին հարելու համա՛ր։
Կիզակետը լուսավորում է գիտակցությունների միավորումով։ Մեր Կիզակետը հզոր է սրտերի միաձուլմամբ։ Մեր Կիզակետն անհաղթելի է, հաստատու՛մ եմ։ Ուրեմն թող Ոգեղեն Կիզակետը լուսարձակի աշխատակիցներից ամեն մեկի սրտում։ Ոգու ստեղծագործումն անքակտելիորեն կապվում է համապատասխան նկրտման հետ։ Եվ ուրեմն համահնչությունն օրինական երևույթ է։



- - - - - - -



*153.* 


Վտանգավոր է Պատրանքը, երբ մարդկությունը ենթադրում է, որ կարող է ստեղծել բացարձակապես նման առարկաներ. նրանք մոռանում են, որ նույնիսկ ստեղծման տարաժամկետությունն արդեն էական տարբերություն է ներմուծում. այդպես տիպօրինակը կարող է բավարարել միայն ցածր գիտակցությանը։ Ըմբռնման պայմանականությունները հիշելը համապատասխանում է Պատրանքի ըմբռնմանը, բայց հիմքերը Պատրանքի սահմաններում լինել չեն կարող։ Ուրեմն դիմենք անփոփոխին, այլ կերպ ասած, Վերարքայության հետ միաձուլման ոգուն։ Պրպտելով մոլորակի բոլոր ծակուծուկերը, դեպի վեր միակ ուղին կգտնենք։ Հազարավոր հիմներ կարելի է ձոնել այդ վերելքին, բայց հիմքում ոգու մեկ նույնանման նկրտում կլինի դեպի նույն ոլորտներ, որտեղ նա իր մարմնավորումն է ստացել։ Կարելի է սովորել մարդկային բոլոր բարբառները, բայց Գոյության անփոփոխ, աննկարագրելի Հիմքը ոչ մի տեղ չի համարձակվի ասել որևէ խոսք և ցույց տալ ուղի դեպի Ամենայն Գոյի Հայրը։ Բայց լարման ժամին սիրտը գիտի Անասելին և զգում է վերին ուղին։



- - - - - - -



*154.* 


Մթի մեջ պարեկն ուղղում է իր ձայնը դեպի աշտարակ, որտեղ Վեհապետն արթուն է։ Չի կարող դետքն իր ծառայությունը կրել, եթե Վեհապետին չի զգում։ Եվ համաշխարհային ավերումն ընդամենը Վերարքայության խախտման հետևանք է։ Վերարքայության խախտումը՝ ամբողջ պատճառականության, բոլոր օրինական հետևանքների կործանումն է։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՅՈԹԵՐՈՐԴ. "ՎԵՐԱՐՔԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ"*


1*55.* 


Վեհապետի հետ չմիաձուլված գիտակցությունը չի կարող նկրտել դեպի թասի լցման օրենքը։ Միայն տիեզերական արտահայտված Մագնիսի ուժը կարող է ոգուն մոտեցնել Ուսուցչին։ Հիրավի, Բարձագույն գիտակցությանը հարողը մտքի հզորություն է ստանում։ Միայն երբ ոգին ընդունում է Վերից եկած բոլոր առաքումները, նա կարող է ընդլայնել գիտակցությունը, հակառակ դեպքում թասի մեջ գտնվող ուժը չես արթնացնի։ Այդպես կապի թելը հենց ոգու սանդուղքն է, որով ոգու ուժն է հառնում։ Ստեղծագործումը հաստատվում է այդ հրաշալի թելի միջոցով։ Այդպես ոգու վերելքն ընթանում է Վեհապետի հետ կապով։



- - - - - - -



*156.* 


Այդ կապը միավորում է Մեզ և լավագույն հետևանքներ է ստեղծում։ Այդպես ամենահրաշալի թելը Վերարքայի սիրտն աշակերտի հետ կապող արծաթե թելն է։ Ոգու լույսը սնվում է այդ ուժով, հետևաբար երբ Մենք խոսում ենք միասնական աուրայի մասին, հիրավի, նկատի ունենք կապի՛ երևույթը։ Հետևաբար, որպես Լույսի Աղբյուր, թող պաշպանեն Հրահանգները, այդպես կարելի է դեպի քեզ ձգել լավագույն հնարավորությունները։  Այդպիսով աշակերտի հետ Վեարքայի սրբազան միավորումն արտահայտվում է, երբ աշակերտի գիտակցությունը դեպի Վերարքայի գիտակցություն է սլանում։ Այդպես միավորված սրտով հրաշալի է՛ջ է ստեղծվում։



- - - - - - -


*157.* 


Հասկանում եք, թե ամեն աշխատակից  Ուսուցչի համար ի՛նչ արժի։ Եթե ամեն աշակերտի հատուկ ճառագայթ է շնորհված, ուրեմն այդ թելի կտրվելը պետք է արտահայտվի։ Առանց պատճառի չէ Ուսուցիչը համառորեն հարցնում թակողներին. «Դավաճան չե՞ս արդյոք»։ Ուսուցչի և աշակերտի միջև թելի ոչնչացումը կարող է կատարվել միայն դանդաղ ընթացքով, բայց սովորական սրընթաց դավաճանությունը շատ ցավալի է թե Ուսուցչի, թե դավաճանի համար։ Հիրավի, տանջվում է դավաճանի բանականությունը և կտրված թելի վերքի միջով ամենից հեշտ է մտնում մոլագարությունը։ Դավաճանության այդ ընթացքը պետք է դիտարկել  որպես ֆիզիկական վտանգ, չխոսենք արդեն հոգևոր հետևանքի մասին։ Կարելի է պատկերացնել, թե ինչպիսի զգուշությամբ պետք է ընտրել աշակերտներին, որպեսզի տիեզերական վնասին չնպաստենք։ Հետևաբար ամեն Ուսմունք դավաճանության ուժեղ օրինակներ է տալիս։ Դավաճանության համար պետք չէ անպայման Դեվադատա* կամ Հուդա լինել, առանց այդ նախատիպերի էլ տիեզերքը լիքն է բեկված ճառագայթներով։


- - - - - - -
_* Դեվադատա_ – Գաութամա Բուդդայի զարմիկն էր, նախկին բուդդայական վանական, որը հայտնի է Ուսմունքում պառակտում ստեղծելու իր փորձով։ Պառակտումը ձախողվեց, քանզի նրա հետևորդները վերադարձան Բուդդայի մոտ, իսկ հետո Դեվադատան նույնպես ցանկացավ վերադառնալ։ Արդար կյանք վարելու և վանական դառնալու Դեվադատայի սկզբնական դրդապատճառը մաքուր էր, բայց հետագայում, երբ նա ձեռք բերեց որոշ գերբնական ուժեր, բարոյականությունը լքեց նրան։ 
Վաղ բուդդիստական ավանդույթում Դեվադատան միակն է, որ գործեց հինգ ամենածանր չարագործություններից երեքը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*158.* 


Առանց Ուսուցչի հետ կապի նույնիսկ ընդամենը հերքման ծածկույթի տակ կարող ենք սև բնակիչ ներս թողնել։ Թեթևամտությունը դավաճանության կողքին է գիշերում։ Այդպես կարելի է պատկերացնել Ուսուցչի հետ աշակերտի կապի խզման հետևանքը։ Ժամանակն է, որ մարդիկ մտնեն գժանոցներ և ստուգեն հիվանդությունների պատճառն ու հանգամանքները, հատկապես հիմա, երբ այդ պատիժը ժանտախտից էլ վտանգավոր է։
Կարողացեք պահպանել թելը Ուսուցչի հետ և Վեհապետով ձեր սիրտը լիացնել։ Չի կարելի մոռանալ, թե անխախտելի վերելքի էությունն ինչում է կայանում։ Ոչ գործերը, ոչ հանգամանքերը, ոչ բնավորությունը, ոչ տարատեսակ պատճառները չեն կարող խոչընդոտներ սարքել աշակերտի և Ուսուցչի միջև։ Ուսուցչի դրսևորումը ամբողջ ամենակարճ ուղու կազմավորումն է։ Հրաժարվել Վեհապետից՝ նշանակում է դավաճանել ինքդ քեզ։



- - - - - - -



*159.* 


Երբ ոգին կարողանում է արտացոլել լավագույն նկրտումները, կարելի է տեսնել բոլոր դրսևորումների միասնությունը։ Տարածությունը պահանջում է դիտարկումներ, և ամեն երևույթ գիտակից համատեղելիություն է պահանջում։ Միայն երբ ամուր են ստեղծագործման հիմքերը, կարելի է կառուցել բարեշրջման համար։
Ագբարն ասել է. «Շլաչքը մեջտեղը չի տեսնում»։ Հետևաբար ամեն կենսական գործողություն կայունություն է պահանջում։ Չի կարելի տեսնել երկու զուգահեռ գծեր, եթե չգիտես, թե որն ընտրես։ Ուստի այդքան անհրաժեշտ է կայունությունը, և միայն Վերարքայության հանդեպ ամենամոտ մոտեցումն է տալիս ճշմարիտ ճանապարհ և բարձրագույն որոշում։



- - - - - - -



*160.* 


Այդպես ամեն աշակերտ պետք է մոտենա Վերարքայությանը և ամբողջ ոգով հաստատվի մոտիկ մատույցի վրա։ Դեպի Վեհապետ նկրտումը Վերարքայության լիակատար ըմբռնում կտա և ոգուն ցույց կտա արծաթե թելը։ Կենտրոնը զբաղեցված է Վերարքայությամբ, կենտրոնից են ելնում բոլոր ճառագայթները, դեպի կենտրոն են նկրտում ճառագայթները բոլոր։ Հետևաբար ոգու կայունությունը կարող է ներգրավել դրական երևույթներ։ Այդպիսով, միաձուլման ուժը սրտում է գտնվում։ Այդպես Մենք գիտակցում ենք, այդպես հաստատվու՛մ է բարձրագույն աստիճանը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*161.* 


Ոչ միայն գիտակցված կապը Վեհապետի հետ, այլ նաև անգիտակից նկրտումը դեպի Վերարքայություն, տիեզերական ուժերի հետ շփման առկայծում է ստեղծում։ Որտեղ հայտնվում են գունավոր աստղեր, այնտեղ բաց է դուռը դեպի Բարիքի շղթա։ Իհարկե, մարդիկ հազվադեպ են ուշադրություն դարձնում ակնհայտ նշանների վրա, բայց, խորանալով ոգու կյանքի մեջ, կարելի է հասկանալ ոչ միայն այդ կրակների նշանակությունը, այլ տեսնել նույնիսկ նրանց փոխհարաբերությունները։ Կարելի է ամբողջ ճակատամարտեր նկատել սևերի և կապույտների միջև և կարելի է համոզվել, թե ինչպես կապույտները միշտ կծածկեն մթի սերունդներին։



- - - - - - -



*162.* 


Ոգուն ամենամոտ գիտելիքը բարձրագույն մաթեմատիկան կլինի, եթե այն ճշմարիտ է հասկացված։ Այդպես վերացականը իրականություն է դառնում։ Գիտելիքի մառախուղը կարող է լուսավորվել Անսահմանությամբ։ Իհարկե, մենք պետք է ձգտենք դեպի ամենը, ինչը կարող է մեր գիտակցությունը հանել մոլորակի սահմաններից դուրս։ Միայն այդպես կարելի է հասկանալ իրական արժեքները։ Ով կարողանում է հասկանալ համադրությունը, նա գիտակցում է Վերարքայությունը։ Շատ կարելի է պնդել Վերարքայության մասին,  և Մենք կնմանվենք փայտփորիկի, քանի պալարների կեղևը չենք փորել։ Պնդում եմ, եթե չեք հասկանում Վերարքայությունն ըստ ոգու, ուրեմն հասկացեք գոնե ըստ առողջության։ Ցուցաբերեք հարգանք։



- - - - - - -



*163.* 


Համապատասխանությունը դրսևորման և գործողություն հրահրող գործոնի միջև այնքա՜ն հզոր է արտահայտվում ամբողջ Տիեզերքում։ Բոլոր ստորգետնյա կրակները մոլորակի մակերես են հրահրվում մարդկության գործունեության միջոցով, որը շղթա է հանդիսանում աշխարհների միջև։ Այդպես խեղդող գազերը հրահրում են համապատասխան ուժեր։ Ամեն մարդկային միտք ստեղծում է իր համապատասխանությունը, ուստի անհնար է արարել առանց կենտրոնների արտահայտման և դեպի Վերարքայության օրենքի ձգողության։



- - - - - - -



*164.* 


Տիեզերական ստեղծագործման մեջ ամեն ինչ կառուցվում է հաջորդականության վրա, չէ՞ որ յուրաքանչյուր կառույցի արմատները կանգուն են Վերարքայության օրենքով։ Ամեն խնդիր և ծրագիր կառուցվում են նպատակահարմարությամբ և հաստատվում են բարեշրջման մեծ ծրագրով։ Այդպես Մեր բոլոր հաստատումները բարերար երևույթներ են բերում։ Միայն ձգողությունը դեպի Վերարքայության շղթա կարող է ուղի տալ դեպի Անսահմանություն։ Այդ պատճառով միաձուլման հզորությունը, հիրավի, տիրում է աշխարհին։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*165.* 


Մեղավոր է բժիշկը, որը կարող է ուսումնասիրել սրբազան ցավերը, բայց այդ չի անում։ Ցավերի ուսումնասիրման և դրանք այդ ցավերը հրահրող երևույթների հետ համադրելու ճանապարհով նա կարող էր կառուցել գալիք բարեշրջման աստիճանները։ Ըստ էության, աշխարհի հոգևոր զարգացման ներքո սրբազան ցավեր չպետք է լինեն, բայց շրջապատող անկատարելությունը այդ ցավերը ստեղծում է։ Այդպես պայմաններն ու պատճառները համադրելով կարելի է կանխատեսել բարեշրջման ուղղությունը։ Եվ, իհարկե, շատ բան կարելի է ուղղել մարդկային գիտակցության մեջ, եթե գիտենք, որ նույնիսկ երկրաշարժը մարդկության ոգով է հրահրվում։ Կարելի է աստիճանաբար հավաքել շատ երևույթներ, որտեղ մարդն արարիչ է հանդիսանում։ Այդպիսով, սրբազան ցավերն ըստ էության գալիք ռասայի ցուցանիշներն են տհասների մամլակներում, հետևաբար ասում եմ՝ խնայեք ձեր առողջությունը։ Ասում եմ՝ մի ծանրաբեռնեք այն անպետք արարմունքներով և նրան գրգռելով։ Ոչ միայն ձեր շուրջ, այլև ամբողջ Վերարքայության մեջ սլանում է սխալների արձագանքը։ Բայց ամեն խնայողություն ոչ միայն բարերար է ձեզ համար, այլև ամրապնդում է տարածությունը հեռու ոլորտների վրա։



- - - - - - -



*166.* 


Հիրավի, մարդկությունը՝ կապն է աշխարհների միջև։ Այդ մտքին պետք է ընտելանալ. ջանալ առնչել դա կյանքին։ Տարօրինակ է, որ բժիշկները, կիրառելով նյարդային կենտրոնների իմացությունը, չեն օգտվում առողջության կրողներ դառնալու հնարավորությունից, քանզի ըստ էության հենց այդ կենտրոններն են հոգևոր շոշափուկներն ու մագնիսները։ Նույնիսկ ֆիզիկական մագնիսը ապավինում է հատուկ հարևանությանը, որպեսզի ուժը չկորցնի։ Արժանի չե՞ն արդյոք նյարդային կենտրոնները նույնպիսի ուշադրության։ Եվ չպե՞տք է արդյոք մարդիկ առանձնահատուկ պահպանեն հաջորդ ռասայի դեմքերին։ Ափերի միջև գցած կամուրջը պահպանվում է խստորեն։ Կարելի է մարդուն խնդրել. «Բարեկամ, երկրաշարժ մի սարքիր»։



- - - - - - -



*167.* 


Կենտրոնը, որը լուսավորում է Մեր գործերի բոլոր նախաձեռնությունները, հաստատված է Վերարքայության օրենքի վրա։ Նպատակասլաց ստեղծագործումը հիմնված է Վերարքայության կենտրոնի վրա։ Որքա՜ն հստակորեն է մարդկությունը շեղվում ճշմարիտ նկրտումներից և ճշմարիտ ճանապարհից։ Ով վախենում է Ուսուցչի դրսևորումից, արհամարհված կմնա։ Ով հերքում է Առաջնորդող Ձեռքը, կմնա հավերժական մոլորության մեջ։ Ով վախենում է կորցնել իր անհատականությունը, այն չունի։ Ուրեմն թող մտորեն Վերարքայության մեծ օրենքների վրա։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*168.* 

Կա մոլորություն, որ մթերը Լույսի հակադրությունն են, և այդ պատճառով անխուսափելի են՝ դա սխալական է։ Խավարը, Լույսի հակադրությունը, ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան չդրսևորված Քաոս։ Մթերը նսեմացնում են Խավարի հետ Լույսի արարչագործ պայքարի երևույթը։ Բավարար կլիներ մարդկությանը դրսևորել Քաոս և այդ մեծ պայքարում համագործակցել Մեծ Ոգիների հետ։ Բայց անսանձելի տարերքների հաղթահարումը մթերը հանգեցրին ապստամբների էգոիզմի և սկսեցին հրահրել Քաոս, փոխարենն այն աշխատող ուժի փոխակերպելու։ Դա մեծ ոճրագործություն է, և Լույսը մարելու ցանկությունը չի կարելի հակադրություն համարել։ Քաոսի կամ «Վիշապի» ստեղծարար հաղթահարումը՝ մշտական սխրանք է։ Բայց մթերի հետ կռիվն ընդամենը շարժումն արգելակող ջղաձգություն է։ Քաոսի խավարը տալիս է միջոց մտավոր ստեղծագործման համար, բայց պայքարը մթերի վերարքայության հետ ընդամենը բաց թողնված ժամկետ է, որն այնքա՜ն անհրաժեշտ է արարչագործության համար։ Բացի այդ, մթերը միշտ հրարում են հզոր տարերքներ, իհարկե, առանց գիտենալու, թե ինչպես նրանց կառավարել։



- - - - - - -



*169.* 


Պետք է հիշել, որ վտանգավոր են ոչ թե իրենք մթերը, այլ ուժերը, որոնց նրանք հրահրում են։ Հիրավի, հարկ է մեծ Լույսը համադրել մեծ Խավարի հետ, բայց չի կարելի մեծ համարել էգոիզմի վրա կառուցողներին։ Ուրեմն պետք է համաչափել նույնիսկ մեծ երևույթներում։ Իհարկե, չմոռանանք մթերի սերմանած վնասը։ Ճիշտ, ասես բազմացած օձե՛ր են։ Եվ նույնիսկ սողունների հետ պայքարում էլ Վերարքայություն է անհրաժեշտ, քանզի ոչնչացվելու է անկարգ ամեն բան։ Ուրեմն հիշենք, թե որտեղ է մեծ խավարը, և որտեղ է ոսոխի թշնամին, Լույսի վախճանը փնտրող, բայց մոռացած, որ առանց Լույս հենց ինքը գոյություն ունենալ չի կարող։



- - - - - - -



*170.* 


Արարչագործությունը նկրտված լարվածություն է պահանջում։ Առանց այդ խթանիչ ուժի անհնար է շարել բարեշրջման աստիճանը։ Չէ՞ որ ամեն ուղեծիր հագենում է գիտակցված նկրտմամբ և ամեն աստիճան իրեն հաստատող ուժ է պահանջում։ Հետևաբար երբ ստեղծագործումը կուտակում է ուժերը, դեպի կիզակետ են ներգրավվում նման էներգիաներ։  Հետևաբար, որքան ավելի գիտակցված է վերաբերմունքը կիզակետի հանդեպ, այնքան ավելի մեծ կլինի համապատասխանության երևույթը և ավելի հզոր կլինի ձգողությունը։ Այդպես նախասահմանված են պատճառն ու հետևանքը։ Եվ ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժը հագենում է գիտակցված նկրտման կրակով։ Այդպես է արարվում ամբողջ Տիեզերքը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*171.* 


Հետևաբար երբ ըմբռնումը չի հիմնվում Վերարքայության վրա, ուրեմն կենտրոնի դրսևորումները չեն կարող այդքան կենսականորեն դրսևորվել և ամեն առանձնացող չի կարող ճանապարհ գտնել դեպի Մեզ։ Այնքա՜ն շատ են թափառող ստվերները, որոնք չեն կարողանում պտտել հաստատված բանալին։ Այնքա՜ն շատ նկրտումներ են կորչում տարածության մեջ։ Ուստի աղեղների միաձուլման վրա Մենք ապագա ենք կառուցում։ Այդպես Մեր հրեղեն օրենքը գիտակցությունների միավորում է կարգադրում։ Ուրեմն պետք է ամրապնդվել կիզակետի գիտակցության մեջ։ Ոգին կարող է մոտենալ հրեղեն օրենքի գիտակցմանը։ Վերարքայության երևույթը շինարարության հիմքն է։



- - - - - - -



*172.* 


Մոլորություն է նաև. հաճախ չիմանալով կամ ինքնաարդարացմամբ մարդիկ մտածում են, որ իրենց միտքը փոքր է և ոչ մի տեղ հասնել չի կարող։ Այնինչ, մտքի ներուժը մեծ է, և մտքի համար ոչ ժամանակ, ոչ տարածություն գոյություն չունի։ Բայց անկանոն մտածողները նման են մթի մեջ ձեռքերը թափահարողների և չգիտեցողների, թե ինչ առարկայի կդիպչեն։ Բացի այդ, տարածության մեջ միտքը կուտակվում է։ Կարելի է պատկերացնել համահունչ մտքերի հզոր երգչախումբ, բայց կարելի է պատկերացնել նաև ղռվռուն սև ճայակների երամ։ Նման միաբանությունները նաև խցանում են տարածությունը և անհանգստացնում են բարձրագույն աշխարհներին։ Սիրելի մտավորական-ճայակներ, դուք նույն պես պատասխանատու եք ձեր մտքերի որակի համար։ Քանզի  նույնիսկ դուք էլ արարում եք ձեր ապագան։



- - - - - - -



*173.* 


Հետևաբար պատասխանատվությունից խուսափելու ելք չկա։ Նույնիսկ ամենափոքր միտքն ընկնում է տարածության մեգաֆոնի մեջ և դեպի իրեն է ձգում նույնպիսի մորեխակույտ, ծխոտ մթնոլորտ դրսևորելով մոլորակի համար։ Միտքը կարող է մաքրել, ոչնչացնելով քայքայման միկրոբները, բայց նմանապես այն կարող է անսանձելի տարերքներ հրահրել։ Պատահական չէ, որ որոշ նենգությունների համար սևերն օգտագործում են առանձնապես չզարգացած մարդկանց։ Հաճախ դուք արտասանում եք կուլտուրա բառը, ինչը նշանակում է Լույսի պաշտամունք։ Ուրեմն հիշեցնում եմ, թե որքան մեծ է ընդհանուր պատասխանատվությունը Լույսի առջև, եթե ամեն միտք կարող է կամ մթագնել, կամ մաքրել տարածությունը։ Ուրեմն եկեք սա հիշենք։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*174.* 


Իհարկե, Ծառայության ուղին կարող է հասցնել բարձրագույն իմացության։ Միայն տգիտությունը կարող էր մոլորակը հասցնել ներկայիս վիճակին։ Չէ՞ որ մարդկությունը կորցրել է նկրտման գեղեցկության գիտակցությունը, և կառուցումն ամրապնդվել է առանձնացվածության բթամտության վրա։ Այսպիսով Ծառայության միասնությունը հայտնվել է որպես փրկություն մարդկության համար։ Չէ՞ որ արարչագործության ամբողջ ուժը հենված է Վերարքայության վրա։ Այդպես հզոր թելը միավորում է ամբողջ Տիեզերքը։ Հիրավի, Մեծ Ծառայության լիակատար գիտակցմամբ միայն կարելի է հասկանալ Ոգու գեղեցկությունն ու Վերարքայության հզորությունը։ Տարածությունը կանչում է դեպի մեծ օրենքի իրականացում, այո՛,այո՛, այո՛։ Այդպես են շարվում իսկակական բարեշրջման աստիճանները։ 



- - - - - - -



*175.* 


Միայն այդ պատճառով Մեծ Ծառայության լիակատար ըմբռնումը աշակերտներին կարող է նկրտում տալ դեպի արտահայտված Վերարքայություն։ Երբ ոգու ստեղծագործումն ի վիճակի է պարունակել Մեծ Ծառայությունը, ուրեմն բաց են դեպի Մեզ տանող բոլոր ուղիները։ Հետևաբար հրահանգներն ի կատար ածելու նկրտումը կարելի է հաստատվել որպես դեպի բարձրագույն Դարպասներ տանող խթանիչ ուժ։ Հետևաբար թող պահպանեն բոլոր մարգարիտները։ Այդպես կարելի է իրագործել բոլոր տրված հնարավորությունները։ Այդպիսի լարված և հագեցած ժամանա՛կ է։ Ուստի աշակերտները թող ջանան ընթանալ իրադարձությունների ռիթմին համընթաց, և պետք է լարել գիտակցությունը տեղի ունեցածի հետ ներդաշնակ։



- - - - - - -



*176.* 


Հիրավի, եթե գիտեք մշտական սպասելիքը, արդեն ունեք դեպի Մեզ բերող ամենակարճ ճանապարհը։ Մարդկանց համար սովորաբար հատկապես սարսափելի է ամենօրականությունը։ Նրանց համար այն հոգնության և վարընթացի խորհրադանիշ է։ Այնինչ, Մեզ համար ամենօրականությունը կատարելագործում է և վերելք։ Այն բացում է Անսահմանության Դարպասները։ Կարելի է սիրել ամենօրականությունը, քանզի այն կոփում է ոգին և արիություն է տալիս մտածել աշխատանքային դարերի շղթայի անվերջանալիության մասին։ Ինչ-որ մեկի համար նրանք ահաբեկում են, բայց հղկված գիտակցությունը կընդունի նրանց, որպես անվերջանալի ստեղծագործման աղբյուր։ Սքանչելի պաշտամունքները խամրել են ամենօրականությունից, բայց որքան հրաշալի է գիտակցությունը, որ տրված են ամենօրյա նվիրվածություն և բոցավառ սեր դեպի Վերարքայությունը։ Եթե ասեմ. «Սիրում եմ Քեզ, Տեր, և նվիրված եմ Քեզ, Վեհապետ, և մեծարում եմ Քեզ, Ուսուցի՛չ», - ինչպիսի՜ հզոր երգչախումբ կդառնա այդ փառաբանությունը հեռավոր աշխարհների վրա։ Այդպես ամեն նվիրվածությամբ կարելի է բացել նոր փականներ, և որքա՜ն հրաշալի է զգալ մեծ հասկացությունների անսպառելիությունը։ Կտակը կարող է կարճ լինել. «Հուրհրացեք սրտերով և արարեք սիրով»։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*177.* 


Սովորեք չհաշվել օրերը, չնկատել տարիները, քանզի նշանակություն չունի, թե դուք երբ եք Ծառայության մեծ տարածքում։ Կարելի է սովորել զգալ քեզ գռեհիկ առօրեականությունից դուրս և ոգով առնչվել գեղեցկության արտահայտված աշխարհին։ Եկեք գնանք միասին այնտեղ, որտեղ սահմաններ և վերջ չկա։ Որտեղ ամեն բարեբեր կայծկլտանք կարելի է աշխարհներին բարեմաղթող ծիածանի փայլք դարձնել։
Նվիրվածությամբ կարելի է հասնել բոլոր դարպասներին։ Մի ակնթարթ անգամ չմոռանանք այդ մասին։ Հենց այդ պատճառով լցվենք նվիրվածության ժպիտով և բարեմաղթենք ամենօրականությունը։ Մեր ամեն շնչառություն հրաշալի էական հիմք ունի կազմավորվող աշխարհների համար։ Մտածեք գանձերի մասին, մեզ տրված և պատկանող Նրան, ով մեզ արցունք է տվել և քրտինքի կաթիլ մեր ազատագրման համար։ Նաև ամեն օր  երախտագիտություն հայտնենք Բարձրյալին։ 



- - - - - - -



*178.* 


Ինչպես պետք է բոլորը դեպի Մեզ ճանապարհին չբաժանեն սիրտը մտքից։ Չէ՞ որ ստեղծագործումը հաստատվում է մաքուր խթանիչ ուժերով, և այնքա՜ն անհրաժեշտ է միավորել բոլոր հրեղեն կենտրոնները։ Ուրեմն պետք է գիտակցել, մտքի մատերիան պետք է բարձրագույն էությունների միավորում լինի, քանզի միայն ամենահղկված միտքը կարող է ներթափանցել այստեղ, և գիտակցության հղկումը կարող է նկրտել այն ուժը, որը հզոր լծակներով է կառավարում։ Միայն այդպես միավորված գիտակցությունը կարող է Բարձրագույն Կամք արարել։ Այդպես հաստատվում է Վերարքայության շղթան։
Այդպես միավորված գիտակցությունը կառավարում է աշխարհը։ Բարձրագույն Կամքը փոխանցվում է ամենամոտ ոգուն, ուստի պետք է այդպես հագեցվածորեն ի կատար ածել Վերարքայի կամքը։ Ուստի միավորված գիտակցությամբ պետք է այդպես կենսականորեն ընդունել ամբողջ ասվածը։



- - - - - - -



*179.* 


Հուսադրվողը մեռած է. հետևողը կենդանի է։ Մենք չենք խոստացել տեղափոխել մեռած մարմիններ, բայց երաշխավորել ենք առաջնորդել արի հետևորդներին։ Պետք է խորամուխ լինել ուշադիր, որպեսզի տարբերեք արիաբար հետևելու և փոքրոգիորեն հույս դնելու սահմանը։ Նմանապես անհետաձգելիորեն պետք է հասկանալ Մեր Հրահանգները, քանզի արևը տարբեր է լուսավորում առավոտյան կամ կեսօրվա ժամին։ Պետք է ընդունել Մեզ, ինչպես հաց հանապազօրյա։ Բայց, եթե գործադրված են բոլոր ուժերը, նվիրվածությունն իր պատասխանը կստանա։ Այդպիսին պետք է լինի Վեհապետին հետևողների շարժումը։ Մեր օգնությունը, ինչպես գիտեք, գալիս է վերջին ժամին, բայց Մեր լրաբերի առջև դուռը չպետք է փակել։ Կարող է, Մեր ազդեցությունը տեղի է ունենում հեռավոր ծովերից այն կողմ, և սակայն չի կարելի դադարեցնել դեպի Մեզ նկրտումը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*180.* 


Անջատումը Ղեկավարից կասեցնում է ոգու բարեշրջումը, քանզի շղթայի բաժանումը տանում է դեպի մեկուսացում և խոչընդոտում է ոգու ստեղծագործմանը։ Միայն Լույսի Աղբյուրի հետ միավորումն է առաջնորդում ոգուն, հիրավի՛։ Այդպես նկրտումը դեպի Բարձրագույն Վերարքայություն տալիս է բոլոր հնարավորությունները և հագեցնում է ոգուն Ծառայության հզորությամբ։ Լույսի ուղեծիրները հարթվում են Բարձրագույն Կամքի կատարման համապատասխանությամբ և հզորությամբ։ Այդպես է հարթվում ուղին դեպի Անսահմանություն։



- - - - - - -



*181.* 


Ուստի այդքան կարևոր է գիտակցել Բարձրագույն Կամքի կատարումը։ Ուստի հաստատվում է միաձուլման հզորությունը, քանզի միայն գիտակցությունների միավորման մեջ է ստեղծագործումը։ Մարդկության քայքայումն այն պատճառով է այսքան ուժեղ, որ չկա հավասարակշռություն, և այն, ինչ տեղի է ունենում մոլորակի վրա, ցույց է տալիս անջատումը Բարձրագույն Գիտակցությունից։ Այդպես կարելի է հաստատել, որ աշակերտները պետք է ձգտեն դեպի Վերարքայության գիտակցումը։ Այդպես կարելի է հասնել Բարձրագույն Կամքի կատարմանը։



- - - - - - -



*182.* 


Երախտագիտությունը արդարության գլխավոր որակներից մեկն է։ Առանց արդարության չի կարելի հասնել Մեծ Ծառայության ճանապարհին։ Հետևաբար, նշելով երախտագիտության ճանաչման անհրաժեշտությունը, Մենք ընդամենը միջնորդում ենք Մեծ Ծառայությանը։ Ոքա՜ն գեղեցիկ է երախտագիտությունը, չէ՞ որ այն հեշտորեն վառում է սրտի կրակը և, ինչպես Վեհապետի Պատկերի առջև, ոգին լցնում է վեհագեղությամբ։ Անշնորհակալը, նախ և առաջ, անբարեկիրթ է։ Վեհագեղություն ենք անվանում նախկին կյանքերի բարեպաշտ կուտակումները, քանզի Երկրի վրա վեհագեղությունը սկսել են հաշվել միայն ըստ ծնողների։ Առանձնապես պետք է զարգացնել վեհագեղությունը, այն նվիրվածության քույրն է։ Պետք է գիտակցել, թե որքան դժվար է Ուսուցչի համար համադրել լավագույն հնարավորությունները։ Պետք է գիտենալ, թե ինչպես օգնել սեփական սրտի կրակով։



- - - - - - -



*183.* 


Միասնական գիտակցությունը նկրտվածություն է տալիս դեպի բարձրագույն որոշում։ Ինչու՞ ուրեմն այսպիսի բաժանում է տեղi ունեցել, երբ ամբողջ Տիեզերքը հաստատվում է համադրման սկզբունքի վրա։ Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է բաժանվել շղթայից, որը Տիեզերքը կայունացնում է ըստ լարված Տիեզերական Շղթայի սկզբունքի։ Պետք է միավորել կյանքերը։ Միայն այդպես Վերարքայությունը կարող է հաստատել Հրեղեն Ծառայության սկզբունքը։ Հետևաբար դեպի Մեզ տանող ճանապարհին կարելի է հասնել միայն Վերարքայության միջոցով։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*184.* 


Իհարկե, ոգու բաժանումը ներհատուկ է, երբ կենտրոնները բոցավառ արարում են։ Այդպես ստեղծագործության ներդաշնակությունը հագենում է ոգու այդ բոցով։ Ամեն ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժ, երբ հագեցնում է տարածությունն իր հրով, հոգևոր ջահեր է վառում։ Հետևաբար ոգու լապտերները  կարող են աուրաներ վառել։ Այդպես բոցավառ կենտրոնները տարածության վրա ոգեղեն որոնումներ են վառում։ Հիրավի, մե՛ծ է ստեղծագործումը։



- - - - - - -



*185.*


Մենք շատ բարեհաճ ենք այն բառերի հանդեպ, որոնց մեջ բարու հասկացողություն կա։ Բայց նրանցից մեկը կատարելապես հակասում է Մեր սովորույթներին՝ դա բարեկեցությունն է։ Իսկապես, ուսումնասիրեք մարդկության պատմությունը և կհամոզվեք, որ բարեկեցության մեջ երբեք մեծ ոչինչ չի սրեղծվել։ Վաղուց պնդում եմ բարեմաղթյալ խոչընդոտների մասին, բայց քչերն են սխրանքի մեջ սիրում պայքարը։ Այնինչ, անխուսափելի է պայքարին սովորելը, քանզի այլ կերպ ոգու սրի սայրը կոփել անհնար է։ Թե երկրային առաջընթացի և թե հեռավոր աշխարհների համար անհրաժեշտ են խոչընդոտներն ու դրանք հաղթահարելու ունակությունը։ Հանգստությունը պիտանի չէ Վերարքայի համար։



- - - - - - -



*186.* 


Այդպես Մենք Մեր միջոցն ենք տալիս գործունեության հաստատման համար, բայց վճռականորեն դեմ ենք բանականությունը հանգստացնող ու մեռցնող թմրադեղերին։ Ինչպե՞ս կզարգանա գալիք կյանքի համար այդքան անհրաժեշտ մտքերի որակը, եթե մենք բթացնենք նրան թույնով։ Բայց բժշկությունը ժլատություն չի դրսևորում կենդանի դիակներ արտադրելու վրա՛։



- - - - - - -



*187.* 


Ճշմարիտ հասկանալ հավերժական պայքարը և կառուցել գիտակցությունը, ինչպես պայթյունից առաջ, քանզի դա ընդամենը պատասխան կլինի իրականությանը։ Իմ Ձեռքը չի հոգնի առաջնորդել կռվողներին, բայց չի կարող Իմ Աչքը քնափություն տեսնել բարեկեցության թմրության մեջ։ Առջևում ունենալով Անսահմանությունը, բաց չթողնել ոչ մի ժամ և բարձր գնահատել ամեն րոպեի օգտագործումը՝ ոգեղենություն է։ Երբ ոգին բնականորեն առնչվում է Բարձրագույն Աշխարհին և վառում է սրտի լապտերների շարքը, դա կարելի է ճշմարիտ ուղի անվանել։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*188.* 


Տարածական Հուրը ձգվում է դեպի երկրի կեղև, և բազում ստորգետնյա դրսևորումներ լցնում են մոլորակի տարեգրությունները։ Իհարկե, տեղի ունեցող ամեն ինչ սերտորեն կապված է մարդկության և տեղի ունեցող գործողությունների հետ։ Այդպես մարդկության ոգով հրահրված երևույթներն արարում են մոլորակի կարման։ Որքա՜ն այդպիսի հանկարծաշրջումներ են հրահրված մարդկության ոգով, նաև մտքի որակո՛վ։ Հետևաբար մտածողության համաձայնեցվածությունն արարվող հաստատումների հետ շերտավորում է տարածական հրի դրսևորումներով հագեցած տարածությունը։ Այդպես կոփվում է մոլորակի կյանքը, և մարդկության նկրտումը պետք է ուղղել դեպի տարածության մաքրում։



- - - - - - -



*189.* 


Այդպես կարելի է հրամայել մտքին ճանապարհվել դեպի բարի մտադրություն։ Մարդկությունը երազում  է ավելի լավ գալիքի մասին, բայց, այնուամենայնիվ, չգիտի, թե ինչպես ճեղքի մթի շերտը. չէ՞ որ տիեզերական հրի արտահայտած հիմքը կյանքում չի պահպանվում։ Ձգողության մասին օրենքներն այնպե՜ս են կորցրել իրենց նշանակությունը։ Ուստի միայն մաքրման օրենքը կարող է վերադարձնել մոլորակի  կորցրածը։ Հիրավի, միայն մաքրումը կարող է տալ ծաղկունքի համար անհրաժեշտը։ Բանալին ներդրված է ոգու մեջ, և միայն այդ բանալին կարող է նվաճում տալ։ Հետևաբար դեպի Մեզ ճանապարհին պետք է հասկանալ ոգու ամբողջ գեղեցկությունը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*190.* 


Պետք է բառացիորեն հասկանալ, երբ ասում եմ, որ հիվանդությունների նշանակալի քանակությունը պետք է բուժել հոգեկան էներգիայով։ Ջղային նյութի վարակը միշտ ամենատարբեր հիվանդությունների առաջնային պատճառն է լինելու։ Ջղային նյութի վարակի մեջ բարձրագույն աշարհը միավորվում է ցածրայինի հետ. ջղերի նյութի ճեղքի միջով ներս է խցկվում ցանկացած եկվոր, սկսած մոլագարությունից և վերջացրած քաղցկեղով։ Բայց ջղային նյութը պաշտպանել հնարավոր է միայն հոգեկան էներգիայով։ Հոգեկան էներգիայի նման դաստիարակումը մարդկության իսկական պրոֆիլակտիկա կդառնա։ Կարելի է գոնե մաքուր միտքը կիրառել, պաշտպանելով նրանով ջղային ոլորտի մուտքերը։ Նույնիսկ այդ հասարակ միջոցն օգտակար կլինի։ Հոգեկան էներգիան նաև լավագույն մաքրումը կլինի թաքնված հիվանդության ժամանակաշրջանում։ Բայց սարսափելի է ջղային նյութի քայքայումը հարբեցողության և այլ արատների ազդեցության տակ։ Մտածեք, թե ինչ ազդեցության տակ կհայտնվի նուրբ մարմինը, որտեղ նրբագույն ջղերը կմախքի նշանակությու՛ն ունեն։ Երկրի համար՝ ոսկորը, Նուրբ Աշխարհի համար՝ ջղերը, Ոգու համար՝ Լույսը։



- - - - - - -



*191.* 


Բայց նորից անդրադառնամ Վերարքայությանը։ Ոչ ոք չի կարող այնպես ամրացնել ջղային նյութը, ինչպես Վերարքայության շղթան։ Բայց ինչպե՞ս հաստատել մարդկանց Վերարքայության ճանաչման իմաստով։ Նույնիսկ նրա մասին լսողները չեն ընդունում այն որպես կենսական պայման ու դրանով վնասում են իրենց և մեծ ծրագրին։ Անփոխարինելի և անմաքրելի է Վերարքայությանը հասցրած վնասը, նույնիսկ չեմ կարող այն սխալմունք համարել, դա արդեն ուրացողություն է. ոչ թե թեթևսոլիկություն, այլ դավաճանություն։ 



- - - - - - -



*192.* 


Դեպի Վերարքայության մշտական պահպանումը ձգտումը կարող է անհրաժեշտ աստիճաններ բերել։ Ինչպե՞ս կարող է ծառը մնալ հաստատուն, եթե հաստատվում են արմատախիլ անելու ջանքերը։ Միայն մաքուր լարին դիպչելն է ուժերին հավասարակշռություն տալիս, հետևաբար միայն Վերարքայության արմատները կարող են շենքը պահել։ Ամեն նահանջ վնաս է հզոր աճին։ Գիտակցաբար պետք է հաստատվել Վերարքայության Ուժերի հասկացման մեջ։ Անհասկացողությամբ Վերարքայությանը հասցված ճեղքերի միջով սողոսկում են սև ուժերը, ուստի պետք է հասկանալ միասնությունը Բարձրագույն Ուժի արտահայտած հզորության հետ։ Այդպես կարելի է հասանել։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*193.* 


Առանց Վերարքայության դեպի վեր նկրտողը հաճախ նման է այն նետաձիգին, որը փակ աչքերով երկինք է ուղարկում նետեր, սպասելով, որ նետերից մեկը կհասնի մի թռչնի։ Պետք է կյանքից վերացնել ամեն պատահականություն, գիտենք թե ինչ ուղղությամբ ենք շարժվում և հավատում ենք Ուղևարին. միայն այդ կերպ ոչ մի նետ աննպատակ չի կորչի. և Ուղևարն էլ կարողանում է պաշտպանել թունավոր առաքումներից։ Բայց հարգենք Ուղևարին ոչ միայն խոսքով, այլ սրտով էլ, և Նա կաճի մեզ հետ միասին, քանզի, մոտենալով ավելի մեծին, մենք մեծանում ենք, բայց նահանջի ներքո անխուսափելի է փոքրանալը։ Այդ օրենքը հեշտությամբ կարելի է պատկերել գծագրորեն՝ պատկերացնենք, թե ինչպես ոգու սերմից դեպի Լույս, Ասնահմանություն են ընթանում երկու բաժանվող գծեր և ինչպես ամեն ճշգրիտ շարժում, հիրավի, մեզ մեծացնում է։  



- - - - - - -



*194.* 


Մշտական անռչումը Բարձրագույն Գիտակցությանը ոգուն ներգրավում է դեպի բարձրագույն իմացություն։ Բարձրագույն օրենքների մշտական կիրառումը ոգուն բերում է դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ուղեծիր։ Անհաղթելի է այն ուղին, որը շարվում է Բարձրագույն Կամքի հրամանից։ Վերարքայության իշխանությունը ստեղծագործման հրով հագեցած հզորություն է։ Վերարքայության իշխանությանը ենթարկվել նշանակում է հուրը նվիրաբերել Ընդհանուր Բարիքին։ Որքա՜ն աղոտ է վառվում այդ ըմբռնումը մարդկային հասկացության մեջ։ Չէ՞ որ այդ հասկացումը չպարունակող գիտակցությունը կարող է միայն մրմնջալ մեծ խոսքեր, բայց կյանքի կոչել չի կարող, քանզի միայն Վերարքայության մեծությամբ հագեցած սիրտը կարող է հասկանալ տիեզերական օրենքի ամբողջ մեծությունը։ Այդպես ձգողությունը դեպի Մագնիս կարող է իրականացվել միայն Վերարքայության գիտակցմամբ։



- - - - - - -



*195.* 


Վերարքայության շղթան օրինականորեն առաջնորդում է աշխարհի կերտումը։ Հիրավի, նուրբ մարմինների արարումը կարող է հաստատվել միայն մտքի նուրբ մատերիայով։ Կտրվելով Բարձրագույնից, սեփական մարմնի ջուլհակը չի կասկածում, թե ինչ է ներմուծում իր մարմնի հյուսվածքի մեջ։ Հետևաբար թող խորհեն ամենակարևորի՝ Վերարքայության շղթայի վրա։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*196.* 


Կարող են ձեզ հարցնել, թե ինչպե՞ս է դրսևորվում Ծառայության ուղու վրա ոտք դնելը։ Իհարկե, առաջին նախանշանը կլինի հրաժարվելն անցյալից և ամբողջովին դեպի ապագան նկրտելը։ Երկրորդ նշանը կլինի սրտում Ուսուցչի գիտակցումը, ոչ թե որովհետև այդպես պետք է, այլ քանզի այլ կերպ անհնար է։ Երրորդը կլինի վախի հերքումը, քանզի Վեհապետով զինվածն անխոցելի է։ Չորրորդը կլինի չդատապարտելը, քանզի դեպի գալիքը նկրտողը ժամանակ չունի երեկվա մնացուկներով զբաղվելու համար։ Հինգերորդը կլինի ամբողջ ժամանակի լցնումը գալիքի համար աշխատանքով։ Վեցերորդը կլինի Ծառայությանն ուրախանալը և ինքդ քեզ ամբողջապես աշխարհի օգտին տրամադրելը։ Յոթերորդ. կլինի ոգեղեն նկրտում դեպի հեռավոր աշխարհներ, որպես կանխատեսված ուղի։ Այս նշաններով կտեսնեք Ծառայության համար դրևորված և պատրաստ ոգուն, նա կհասկանա, թե որտեղ բարձրացնի սուրը Վեհապետի համար, և խոսքը նրա կհնչի սրտից։ 



- - - - - - -



*197.* 


Միայն թե մի ձգտեք դեպի սովորական լուծումներ։ Սովորական ճառով կարելի է շատ գլուխներ ստրկացնել, բայց Բարձրագույն Աշխարներին այդ ճառը հասկանալի չի լինի։ Երկրային առօրեականությունը հնչում է շան հաչոցի նման։ Ոչ մի մագնիս չի ձգի այդ կլեպը, և կրակն առանց յուղ վառվել չի կարող։ Բայց տարբերենք առօրեականությունն ամենօրականությունից, քանզի շատ մարդիկ հակասություն են փնտրում այնտեղ, որտեղ այն չկա։ Նկատեք այդ մարդկանց,  նրանք հաջողության չեն հասնում, քանզի նրանց միտքը երեկվանն է։ Անցյալից ոչնչի հետ կապված չլինենք։ Ընկերներ էլ փնտրեք ոչ թե ըստ երեկվա և կարողացեք անմիջապես փորձարկել նրանց սիրտը։



- - - - - - -



*198.* 


Պարունակելիության աճի հետ զարգանում է պատասխանատվության զգացումը։ Պատասխանատվության ըմբռնումը պետք է արտահայտել մեծ ծրագրից առաջ, հետևաբար յուրաքանչյուր որոշման մեջ պետք է գիտակցել պատասխանատվության ամբողջ զգացումը։ Լիակատար պատասխանատվությունը հագեցնում է  տարածական հրի պե՛ս։ Լիակատար պատասխանատվությունը պետք է հագեցնի ամեն գործողություն, քանզի պարունակելիության զգացումը կարող է հաստատվել, երբ պատասխանատվության զգացումը նկրտում է ոգին դեպի Վերարքայի Կամքի կատարում։ Ուստի տիեզերական խիզախությունը լիացնում է Հուրը Կրողին։ Հետևաբար կարելի է գիտակցել Բարձրագույն Կամքի հաստատումը, երբ ոգին, հիրավի, լեցուն է պատասխանատվությամբ։ Այդպես են հաղթանակների հասնում. այդպես անհաղթ են Վերարքայության Կամքը կատարողները։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*199.* 


Չէ՞ որ ինչպես հզոր հրեղեն Կամք, գործում է Վերարքայության հրեղեն Դեսպանը։ Չէ՞ որ Բարձրագույն Ձեռքի պես, ուղղորդում է Վերարքայի Ձեռքը։ Չէ՞ որ նկրտող Մագնիսի պես, հագեցնում է Վերարքան, ուստի պետք է գործել գիտակցաբար։ Այդպես դեպի Ուսուցչին գիտակցել նկրտող ոգին կարող է հաստատվել ուղու վրա։ Բայց Ուսուցչի հասկացությունը հերքող ոգին կարող է դավաճանել Վերարքայությանը։



- - - - - - -



*200.* 


Ուրեմն, գործադրելով լավագույն ժամանակի ըմբռնումը, պետք է կատարել ամբողջ նախացուցվածը։ Ուրեմն պետք է հիշել, թե տարբեր մատների հարվածից որքան է փոխվում ավազահատիկների նախշը. նույնիսկ մեկ ձեռքի մատները նույն երգի տակ տարբեր նախշեր են տալիս, առավել ևս տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր ռիթմ ունեն։ Բայց հրեղեն սիրտը ճանաչում է ռիթմի նուրբ տարբերությունները։ Զգայիմացությունը սրտի վառ հուրն է, դժվար է խոսքերով արտահայտել, թե երբ կհնչի սրտի այդ լարը, բայց Վերարքայությունը կարող է նշել փոխակերպման այդ ժամը։



- - - - - - -



*201.* 


Երբ աշխարհը երերաց, որպես հակադրություն տրվեց Մայտրեյայի նշանը։ Երբ գցեցինք Մեր Գործերի հիմքը, ամրացրերինք ոգու ուժերը, այդպես հաստատվեց Մայտրեյայի նշանը։ Եվ Մեր Օրը, երբ երևույթը հաստատված է, կարելի է կրկնել, թե որքան կենսականորեն ոգու ուժը մտավ կյանք և ինչպես նոր հզորությունը հաստատվեց գիտակցության մեջ, հետևաբար գիտակցությունը պետք է կիրառել Վերարքայության հզոր ըմբռնման հանդեպ, որը բոլոր նկրտումների շղթան է պահում։ Այդպես Մեր գործերի հիմքում ընկած գեղեցկության Մեր հաստատած յուրաքանչյուր երևույթ պետք է ընդունել, որպես կենսական գործողություն։ Այդպես հիմքի հզորությունն ամփոփված է գեղեցկության մեջ, և նկրտումը դեպի Բարձրագույն Կամքի կատարում կբերի վիճակված հաղթանակին։ Այդպես պետք է կառուցել Մեր Աշտարակները, հիրավի, գեղեցկությա՛մբ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՅՈԹԵՐՈՐԴ. "ՎԵՐԱՐՔԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ"*


*202.* 


Ենթադրում են, որ լավ գործերի շուրջ միշտ դժվարություններ են ծագում։ Ի՞նչ է դա ապացուցում։ Չի՞ ապացուցում արդյոք Լույսի թուլությունը և մթի ուժը։ Բայց հիշենք, որ զարգացած տեսողության ներքո տեսանելի են շատ բաներ։ Այդպես էլ ճկուն ոգին ճանաչում է շատ բան, ինչը հասանելի չէ բթացած զգացումներին։ Բացի այդ, մի՞թե պետք չէ դիմադրության ուժ, որ սովորեցնի մեզ դիմակայել չդրսևորված տարերքներին։ Դիմադրության այդ բարերար ուժը ճանաչվում է միայն գործողության մեջ և կուտակվում է որպես ոգու զրահ։ Կարելի՞ է արդյոք տրտնջալ չարին դիմակայելու զարգացման վրա։ Ոչ, իհարկե, ոչ։ Չէ՞ որ ոգու այդ զրահը ոչ միայն պաշտպանություն է, այլ նաև մագնիս, որը համախոհներ է ներգրավում։ Հետևաբար բարեմաղթեք ամենը, ինչը զարգացնում է դիմադրությունը և դիմակայության հզորությունը չարին։



- - - - - - -



*203.* 


Ձեզ կհանդիպեն դեպի նվաճումներ շտապող մարդիկ, նրանց կարող է թվալ, որ Մենք դանդաղկոտ ենք, բայց դուրս բերեք նրանց գիշերային  երկնքի տակ և ցույց տվեք անհամար աշխարհների առկայծումը։ Ասացեք՝ դեպի այս ստեղծագործումն է առաջնորդում ձեզ Վեհապետը։ Մի՞թե կարելի է դանդաղկոտ լինել այդ մեծ ուղու վրա։ Պետք է պատրաստվել լինել համաարարիչներ։ Պետք է պահպանել և բազմապատկել գիտակցության սերմերը, քանզի ամբողջ աշխարհը կանգուն է գիտակցության հզորությամբ։ Ինքնությունից մաքրված գիտակցությանը դիմակայող ուժ չկա։ Տիեզերքի զարկերակով թրթռացող հրեղեն գիտակցության ներքո, որը ոգու սերմի մեջ արձագանքում է հողի բոլոր տատանումներին  և գիտի ժողովուրդների ճշմարտությունը, - կարելի է  պատրաստվել անցնել բոլոր կամուրջները։ Կարելի է ներդնել սրտի բոլոր սրբազան ուժերը, որպեսզի, մերժելով մահը, դառնալ բոցեղեն Բանի համաարարիչներ։ Բայց քանի դեռ այդ խիզախումը չի տեղավորվել սրտում, այդ ուղղությամբ անսահմանորեն աճել գիտակցությունն անկարող է։ Մեզ մոտ այն կոչվում է Via Reale։ Հետևաբար Fiat Rex այնտեղ, որտեղ մեծարելով Վերարքայությունը, խիզախում է ոգի՛ն։



- - - - - - -



*204.* 


Ուղեծրի հաստատման հիմքում միշտ միասնական կամք է հիմնվում, որը կապում է բոլոր դրսևորումները։ Այդպես կիզակետը դառնում է ճառագայթող սկիզբ, որն ամեն ինչ հագեցնում է հրեղեն ստեղծագործմա՛մբ։ Սքանչելի է ստեղծագործմամբ հագեցնող և ոգու ամեն էներգիա դեպի բարձրագույն ոլորտներ նկրտող կամքը։ Հետևաբար դրսևորված կամքով կառուցված ուղեծիրն ընդլայնվում է տարածական հրով, պարունակելով հագեցած կրակներ և համեմատվելով բարձրագույն ոլորտների հետ։ Այդպես մեծ միտքը ոգուն բերում է մեծ ձգողության, և բարձրագույն հուր ճառագող Կամքը ոգուն բարձրագույն ուղեծիր է գրավում։ Այդպես սքանչելի է ընթանալ Բարձրագույն Կամքի հետ։ Հիրավի, միայն այդպես են բացվում Անսահմանության ուղեծիրները։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*205.* 


Ուստի Տիեզերքի ուժերն այդպես տարածականորեն հաստատված են։ Ամեն կենտրոն զգում է ամեն թրթիռ, այդ պատճառով փոփոխական հոսանքների ներքո այդքան զգայուն են հրեղեն կենտրոնները։ Ուստի այդպես պետք է հոգալ առողջության մասին։



- - - - - - -



*206.* 


Խտացրած աստրալի հետ փորձն ըստ էության ոչ թե փորձ է, այլ Վեցերորդ Ռասայի ծրագրավորված սկիզբ։ Պետք չէ մտածել, որ խտացրած աստրալը երկար տատանվող կմնա։ Արդեն գտնված է բավականաչափ խտացնող պատրաստուկը։ Այդպես, երկրային իրարանցման մեջ կուտակում ենք նոր ռասան։ Իհարկե, երկրային մթնոլորտի ցածր շերտերը մաքրող այլ միջոց ևս պետք է գտնել, բայց սա էլ արդեն մի քանի հնարավորություններ ունի։ Ընդ որում, ձեզ տրված էմուլսիան, կաշվի մաքուր թաղանթով ոչնչացնելով թույները, պատկանում է մաքրման միջոցներին։



- - - - - - -



*207.* 


Չմտածենք, թե հաջորդ ռասան, վարդագույն թևերը պարզած ցած կընկնի երկնքից։ Ոչ, այստեղ էլ առանց լաբորատորիա գլուխ չենք հանի։ Մենք ողջունում ենք, եթե արդեն այժմ կսկսեն ամրապնդվել ռասայի փոխակերպման մասին մտքերը։ Դրա համար կապիկների օգնությանը չդիմենք, այլ դիմենք մարդկային էության հիմքերին և կիրառենք հանքային և բուսական արքայությունների կուտակումները։ Այդպես մարդկային ոգին վերանորոգված մարմին կստանա։ Հենց մարդը պետք է և պարտավոր է մտածել գալիքի մասին ոչ թե նախապաշարմունքների մեջ, այլ ելնելով տարբեր աստիճանների մարմինների գոյության փաստերից։ Եթե այդ աստիճանները գոյություն ունեն, ուրեմն ոչ ոք չի ասի, որ չեն կարող գտնվել փոխադարձ առավելության վրա հիմնված միջանկյալ փուլեր։ Դժվար է հասկանալ Վերարքայությանը, եթե նրա անընդհատությունը չենք հասկանում։ Նաև մարմինների աստիճաններն էլ ապրում են, երբ սնվում են փոխադարձաբար։



- - - - - - -



*208.* 


Դուք կարող եք հասկանալ, թե որքան են սև օթյակները դիմակայում մարդկության կատարելագործմանը, ինչպես են նրանք գերադասում Ատլանտիդայի ճակատագիրը, քան նոր մարմնի լույսը։ Լինենք դետքի վրա. լինենք սրատես, հետևե՛նք Վեհապետին։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*209.* 


Ուսուցչի հաստատումը լարում է բոլոր ստեղծագործական ուժերը։ Առանց Ուսուցիչ ստեղծագործական մեծ շղթայի մի օղակ չի կարող լինել։ Հետևաբար Տիեզերքի բոլոր ուժերը, որոնք արտահայտում են բարեշրջման ընթացքը, կարող են հաստատվել Վերարքայության սկզբունքով։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն կարելի է կառուցել առանց ձգողության կիզակետի։ Չէ՞ որ ամեն ուժ իր լարումներն ունի, որոնք հրահրում են լույսը հավաքող և հուրն իր շուրջ տարածող տիեզերական կրակների աղբյուրի ստեղծագործական նկրտումները։ Այդպես, հիրավի, հաստատվում է Տիեզերական Կիզակետը, և կյանքը պետք է կազմավորվի կիզակետի շուրջ։ Այդպես անսահմա՛ն է ստեղծագործումը։



- - - - - - -



*210.* 


Հետևաբար միայն կիզակետի ընդլայնված գիտակցմամբ կարելի է հասնել լավագույն արտահայտման։ Երբ մենք գիտակցում ենք Վերարքայության հաստատումը, ամեն գործողություն իր կիզակետն ունի։ Ուստի այդքան կարևոր է կիզակետը գիտակցելը։ Ձեռքը, որը տատանվում է կիզակետի ներքո, ամրապնդվելու կարիք ունի։ Ուրեմն թող գիտակցությունն ընդլայնվի կիզակետի ուղղությամբ։ Այդպես Գուրուն և Տարան բերեցին ամբողջ ստեղծագործական հուրը։



- - - - - - -



*211.* 


Միտքը ստեղծագործման հիմքն է։ Այն կարող է լինել տեսանելի և  չափելի։ Մտքին կարելի է վերաբերվել, ինչպես ինքնագործողության ստեղծմանը։ Այդ ընբռնումից ճշմարիտ վերաբերմունք է բխում մտքի հետևանքի հետ։ Հաճախ կասեն՝ ինչու՞ չենք կասեցնում մտքի հետևանքը։ Բայց միտքը հոգևոր մակարդակի նորածին էություն է։ Նկատեք, միտքը վերացականություն չէ, նյութ չէ, բայց էություն է ինքնաբավ գոյության բոլոր հատկանիշներով։ Որպես հոգևոր ոլորտի էություն միտքը չի կարող ոչնչացվել։ Կարելի է նրան հակադրել նույնպիսի էություն ավելի մեծ ներուժով, դրանում է Ադվերզի մարտավարության էությունը, երբ տգեղին թույլ են տալիս աճել մինչև իր ամբողջ այլանդակության, որպեսզի հետո ճնշեն Լույսի ճառագայթով։ Վերարքայությունը Լույսի իսկական հզորության լավագույն երաշխավորությունը կլինի։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*212.* 


Վերարքայությունն անվանեք ձեր այն փորձաքարը, որի վրա կարելի է փոձրել որակի իսկությունը։ Քանզի եթե չեք թույլատրում ամենալավի և լուսավորի գոյությունը, ուրեմն ձեր սեփական մշտագոյության պահպանման և կատարելագործման մասին հոգալու կարիք էլ չունեք։ Վերարքայության գոյությունը ամբողջ կյանքի հիմքն է։ Հիշեք, որ Ծառայության ջոկատը Վերարքայության գործողությունն է։ Անդադրում հավաքեք այդ ջոկատները, քանզի չկա ավելի հաջող խնդիր, քան Ծառայությունը Վերարքայությանը։



- - - - - - -



*213.* 


Բարու վրա ծախսվող ուժը միշտ բազմապատկվում է տարածության մեջ, և բարձրագույն ոլորտների հետ կապ է ստացվում։ Բայց չարից եկող ուժը դառնում է բումերանգ։ Հաստատված ճառագայթումների կազմավորումը Տալիս է ուժ հագեցնել տարածությունը։ Չար նետերի երևույթը լարում է ամենացածր շերտերը, որոնք խտանում են այնքան, որ հակադարձ հարվածն անխուսափելի է։ Այդպես  յուրաքանչյուր միտք, որը հրապուրվում է Լույսով, իր հետևից տանում է լուսավոր ճառագայթում, բայց վարակված նետը կարող է մխրճվել ուղարկողի գանգին։ Հոգևոր մակարդակի վրա նշվածի նման շատ երևույթներ կան, ուստի տարածությունը պետք է պահել չվարակված և մտքի որակը պահել բարձր։ Այդպես կարելի է գիտակցված համախմբում դրսևորել։



- - - - - - -



*214.* 


Իհարկե, երբ սև օթյակն իր նետերն ուղղում է Սպիտակ Եղբայրության վրա, հետևանքներն ինքնակործանիչ են և անխուսափելի է հակադարձ հարվածի երևույթը։ Ձեր լսածը՝ հետևանք է ինքնակործանման, քանզի ուղղված նետը շուռ եկավ դեպի ուղարկողը, այդպես ամեն ոք թող հաստատվի Մեր Ուժի ըմբռնման մեջ։ Ոչինչ չի կարող դիպչել Մեր Ուժի և Վերարքայության մեջ լիակատար հավատ արտահայտողին։ Մեր Ճառագայթները միշտ դետքի են, և Մեր Ձեռքն անխոնջ է։ Այդպես պետք է հասկանալ Վերարքայության ամբողջ Հզորությունը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*215.* 


Միտքը տարածական էություն է։ Շատ է ուշադրություն դարձված մտապատկերների վրա, բայց արտաքինից բացի, քիչ են ընդունում մտքի հետևանքը։ Այնինչ, հենց այդ կողմն է շատ ապշեցնում շրջապատի վրա հետևանքներով։ Ձայնն ազդում է ամենաանսպասելի առարկաների վրա։ Նմանապես մտքի ազդեցությունն էլ նուրբ է։ Ինքնակարեկցանքով ամոքվողը կարող է կորցնել փողերը կամ զայրացածը կարող է ենթարկվել ծանր մեղադրանքի՝ այնքան տարատեսակ են թափառող մտքերի ազդեցությունները։ Պետք է հիշել, որ յուրաքանչյուր միտք առանց հետևանք չի մնալու։ Այն կարող է դիպչել շատ հեռավոր անձի, բայց նրանից ճակատագրի գնդակը կգտնի իր նախածնողին։ Իհարկե, պատահականություն այստեղ չի լինում, բայց մտք թռիչքի նախշն այդպես է հյուսված։ Պետք է հնարավորինս դիտարկել մտքի հետևանքները։



- - - - - - -



*216.* 


Ֆիզիկական լարումը պետք է մի կողմ թողնել, քանզի ավելով ջութակ նվագել հնարավոր չէ ։ Եվ բացի այդ, ամեն ծիծաղ մթնոլորտի մոտակա շերտերի իրարանցում կհրահրի։ Երբ սիրտը բոցավառվում է, այն, զանգի նման, հնչում է հեռու տարածությունների վրա։ Հազվադեպ կարելի է լսել Յոգի հռհռոցը, քանզի նրա ուրախությունը ոչ թե որոտագոռ ծիծաղի մեջ է, այլ սրտի լիության։ Հենց ուրախությունն է առանձնահատուկ իմաստությունը, ոչ միայն ըստ էության, այլև արտաքնապես։ 



- - - - - - -



*217.* 


Ոգու հզոր որակներից մեկն է կայունությունը։ Ինչպե՛ս կարելի է զարգացնել և ընդլայնել գիտակցությունը, եթե կայունություն չկա։ Այլ կերպ ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ստուգել մտադրություններն ու գործողությունները, եթե չկա այն հզոր խթանիչ ուժը, ինչ կայունությունն է։ Յուրաքանչյուրի համար ճանապարհին միայն մեկ անփոփոխ Ուժ կա՝ Վերարքայությու՛նը։ Այդ սրբազան Սկզբունքի վրա կարելի է արարել։ Այդ սրբազան Բարձունքից կարելի է դիտահայել աշխարհը. Այդ Պատվարի վրա կարելի է թևավորել ոգուն. այդ Գագաթի վրա կարելի է հզոր բարեշրջում արարել։ Հետևաբար երբ ոգին ջանում է ստեղծել ինքնության պատրանքային աշխարհը, իհարկե, դժվար է առաջ շարժվել։ Այդպես անսահման ստեղծագործման մեջ Ուղեցոյց Հուրը կա՝ Վերարքայությունը։ Այդպես Ծառայության կայունությամբ կարելի է ընդլայնել գիտակցությունը և պարփակել Հրեղեն Վերարքայության օրենքը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*218.* 


Հետևաբար պետք է հիշել, որ Վերարքայությանը սահմանափակելը դավաճանություն է. որ Վերարքայության հանդեպ անտարբերության  վերաբերմունքը դավաճանություն է. որ Վերարքայությանը վերաբերվող երևույթի անջերմեռանդ հայեցողությունը դավաճանություն է՝ այդպես Մենք հաստատում ենք, որ պետք է պատասխանատվություն լինի ամեն արտասանված խոսքի, ամեն արարքի, ամեն գործողության համար։ 
Ինչպե՜ս չհաստատվել Վերարքայության հանդեպ հրեղեն պոռթկումի մեջ։ Չէ՞ որ ամենասրբազան հուրը՝ Վերարքայությունն է։ Հետևաբար թող յուրաքանչյուրը մտորի, թե ինչպես ծառայի Վերարքայությանն առանց  ինքնության արտահայտման, առանց սահմանափակման, թեթևամտության և տեղաբնիկների կողմից հաստատված բանաձևերի։ Թող ավելի լավ հանագործակցեն, գիտակցաբար ընդունելով հրեղեն Վերարքայությունը։



- - - - - - -



*219.* 


Նուրբ մարմնի լեզուն արտահայտվում է զանգի կենտրոնի լցման միջոցով, ընդ որում կարիք չկա նեղություն կրել բոլոր տառերն արտասանելով։ Սկզբնական ձայնն արդեն բավական է, քանզի մնացածը հասկացվում է սրտով։ Այդպես էլ ոլորտների երաժշտությունը մեղեդի չի պահանջում, այլ հիմնված է ռիթմի վրա, քանզի մնացածը անդրադարձվում է սրտով։ Հենց սիրտը կլինի աշխարհները միավորողը, և միայն այն կարող է պատասխանել Վեհապետի և ամբողջ Վերարքայության սրտին։ Կարելի է կորցնել տեսողությունն ու լսողությունը, բայց սիրտը լավագույն փոխարինողը կդառնա և նույնիսկ էության առավել նուրբ արտահայտողը։



- - - - - - -



*220.* 


Տիեզերական հանկարծաշրջումների ներքո, իհարկե, ոգին սկսում է մտամուխ լինել Գոյության էջերում։ Երբ վախը համակում է ոգուն, ամեն կառուցող կամք խոցվում է և խախտվում է շինարարությունը։ Առավել հզոր պետք է կառուցել ոգին,  որը գիտի, որ հրեղեն նկրտումը նրան բերում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հզոր իմացությանը։ Ուստի նրանք, ովքեր հետևում են Վերարքայությանը, վախ չպետք է ունենան, քանզի Ծրագրի վեհությունը պարունակող սիրտն անհաղթ է, և Հզոր Վերարքայության հրեղեն Վահանի տակ մեծ գալիք է կառուցվում։ Հետևաբար բոլոր տիեզերական հանկարծաշրջումների և կենսական հեղաշրջումների մեջ կա միասնական մի Խարիսխ՝ Վերարքայությունը, հիրավի, նրանում է փրկությու՛նը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*221.* 


Ուրեմն երբ Մենք արտասանում ենք Վահան-Վերարքայություն, նշանակում է նրա վրա է կառուցված հագեցած հրի ստեղծագործման հիմնավորման սկզբունքը։ Հետևաբար կյանքին տվել են Կրակները Կրողներին և տվել են գեղեցկության երևույթը, ուստի թող աշակերտները ոգեշնչված պահեն այն սկզբունքը, որն ինքը կյանքն է։ Բոլոր գործերը հագեցնող Ոգեշնչված Աղբյուրը պետք է հաստատվի սրտերում և գիտակցության մեջ։



- - - - - - -



*222.* 


Արտասովորությունը յուրաքանչյուր որոշման երջանիկ որակն է։ Վերցնենք հիվանդության դեպքը։ Բժիշկը կարող է տալ բոլոր վկայություններն ու իր դեղամիջոցները, բայց այդ սովորական ուղին բարելավման չի տանի։ Բայց Յոգը կտա խորհուրդ, և արտասովոր լուծումն ամրապնդող պայման կստեղծի։ Յոգի դեղամիջոցը դեղատնից չէ և խուսափում է թմրամիջոցներից, բայց բերում է գեղձերի արտազատում, որոնք, որպես սնունդ, ամրապնդում են ջղերի նյութը։ Իհարկե, մաքրված խեժը կարող է ներս ընդունվել։ Լավագույն մաքրումը կլինի արևի ճառագայթի միջոցով, բայց այն երկար ժամանակ է պահանջում, քանզի նստվածքները շատ դանդաղկոտ են։ Նույնքան դանդաղ է մաքրվում յուրաքանչյուր յուղ, բայց փոխարենը այդ մաքրումն անհամեմատելի է ցանկացած քիմիական պրոցեսի հետ։ Այդպես Յոգի խորհրդի արտասովորությունն առավելություն ունի բժիշկների սովորականության դրսևորման առջև։ Այդպես էլ վարվեք։



- - - - - - -



*223.* 


Բոլոր իրադարձությունները հավաքվում են մեկ կիզակետի շուրջ։ Բոլոր նախանշանները մեկ կիզակետ են նշում։ Ամենի մեջ մեկ արտահայտված հուր կա, որի սերմը ձգում է բոլոր համապատասխան էներգիաները։ Այդպես իրականանում են բոլոր տիեզերական իրադարձությունները, ուստի միասնական կիզակետի լիակատար գիտակցումը կարող է ոգեղեն որոնումները դեպի հաստատված սերմն ուղղորդել։ Ստեղծագործման անխախտությունն այն ժամանակ է կենսականորեն մուտք գործում, երբ գիտակցված է արտահայտված կիզակետը, քանզի այդ ճանապարհով նկրտումը մուտք է գործում գործողության փոխանցք, հիրավի՛։ Այդպիսով, դրանով միայն կհասնենք ոգու կայունության։ Այդպես կարելի է տոգորվել Անսահմանության նուրբ գիտակցությամբ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*224.* 


Հետևաբար այդքան սքանչելի են դեպի Վերարքայության միասնական Կիզակետ նկրտումները, այդպես կարելի է ներառնել Բարձրագույն Ուժերի բոլոր Հրահանգները։ Միայն այդպես կարելի է հասնել Մեր Պատգամներին և հարել հրեղեն ստեղծագործմանը։ Ամենալուսավորող և ամենաընդգրկող հրեղեն կիզակետը կյանք է տալիս ամեն ստեղծագործական նախաձեռնության, ուստի այդքան կարևոր է գիտակցել Վերարքայությունը, այո՛, այո՛, այո՛։



- - - - - - -



*225.* 


Ուշադրություն դարձրեք բոլոր կենդանիների և թռչունների առանձնահատուկ որակին, որոնք մուշկին համարժեք արտազատում են տալիս։ Բուրդն ու փետուրները պահպանում են ինչպես յուղայնությունը, այնպես էլ ջերմությունը, ասես թե ինչ-որ խեժ կամ լեռնային յուղ հագեցրել է նրանց։ Թռչունների փետուրները մետաղի երանգ են ընդունում, ցույց տալով սնուցումը սերմերով կամ արմատներով, որոնց մեջ շատ է բուսական արքայության հոգեկան էներգիան, այլ կերպ ասած խեժերը։ Եվ հանքանյութերն էլ կարող են տալ իրենց էներգիան կամ բուսական արքայության, կամ օդի միջոցով, որտեղ տարածական հուրն ունի նույն հատկությունները, ինչ ոգու արտահայտած միտքը։ Կարելի է հասկանալ միտքը հուր անվանող հինավուրց համեմատությունը։ Ինչպիսի՜ հիանալի փորձեր կարելի է կատարել, կազմելով հոգեկան  էներգիայի ազդեցությունների շղթան սկսած հանքանյութից մինչև նուրբ մարմին։ Կարելի է դիտարկել, թե ինչ տարատեսակ են գործելու թռչունների և կենդանիների մորթին ու փետուրները։ Մի՞թե պատահականորեն էին հինավուրց ապարահքներում ու տաճարներում պահվում մետաղե սիրամարգերը։ Կարելի է մտորել, թե ինչու՞ մուշկային կենդանիներն ու մարալները բնակվում են համարյա նույն բարձրության վրա։ Արդյո՞ք այդ բարձրության վրա նույն բնահողն է, ինչ ներքևում։ Երբ մաքրենք ցածրավայրերի մթնոլորտը, հարկ կլինի ուշադրություն դարձնել ընդերքին, հրահրելով նրա հոգեկան էներգիան։



- - - - - - -



*226.* 


Պետք է հավաքել կյանքի կիզակետերը, այդ կերպ կուտակվում է այն որակը, որը կոչվում է մշակույթ։ Մշակույթը ակնթարթորեն ստեղծվել չի կարող։ Նմանապես կյանքի կիզակետերն էլ չեն կարող հայտնվել, ինչպես թնդանոթի արձակած արկերը։ Այսպիսով պահանջվում է կյանքի երևույթների, ինչես երաժշտախմբի գործիքների լարում։ Ասում եմ կարծես թե տարատեսակ առարկաների մասին, բայց նրանք բոլորը ոչ այլ ինչ են, քան Հուրը, Էներգիան, Վերարքայությու՛նը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*227.* 


Բոլոր նախաձեռնությունների կենսականությունը հաստատվում է Վերարքայության հրեղեն սկզբունքով։ Չէ՞ որ միայն  Բարձրագույն Վերարքայության սկզբունքն է հավասարակշռություն և նկրտում տալիս յուրաքանչյուր հաստատման։ Հետևաբար տիեզերական սկզբունքների հիմնման դեպքում գլխավոր խթանիչ ուժը Վերարքայության շղթան է։ Մարդկության ստեղծագործումը կախված է այդ հաստատումներից, և միայն Բարձրագույն Շղթային հարելն է անհրաժեշտ ուժ բերում։ Այդպես ամեն շղթա՝ ավելի մեծ շղթայի օղակ է, և այդ Շղթայի ուժը թագավորում է Տիեզերքում. ուստի բարեշրջումը լարում է ամեն փոքրագույն շշղթա Վերարքայության մեծ անսահման Շղթային միանալու համար։ Այդպես հառնում է հրեղեն Վերարքայության հզորությունը, այո՛, այո՛, այո՛։



- - - - - - -



*228.* 


Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հաստատվել Վերարքայության շղթայի մեջ։ Միայն սրտով և անվերջանալի ձգտմամբ դեպի Ծառայություն. միայն Վեհապետների ծրագրի լիակատար ներառնմամբ և ոգու ստեղծագործմամբ։ Այդպես, հիրավի, յուրաքանչյուրը ճանապարհին պետք է ընդունի սրտի Ծառայությունը։ Հիրավի, այդպե՛ս է հաստատվում Վերարքայության Շղթայի աներկբայությունը։ 



- - - - - - -



*229.* 


Օրիգենեսն ուներ այս դատողությունը. «Երանությունը հղվու՞մ, թե բխում է։» Գիտենալով, որ Երանությունը բարձրագույն հոգեկան էներգիայի լիովին իրական նյութ է, կարելի է հասկանալ, որ այդ դատողությունը հիմք ուներ։ Այդպես ջերմությունը բխում է Լույսից, բայց վառող ապակի է պետք կրակ ստանալու համար։ Այդպես հոգեկան էներգիան, իհարկե, բխում է այն ունեցող յուրաքանչյուր օրգանիզմից, բայց ուղիղ ազդեցություն ստանալու համար պետք է հավաքել և կենտրոնացնել այն գիտակցաբար։ Գիտակցությունը կդառնա այն վառող ապակին։ Պետք է շատ տարբերել հոգեկան էներգիայի անգիտակից հոսքը և հստակ գիտակցության սրած նետը։ Եթե անգիտակից առաքման նույնիսկ բարձրագույն էներգիան չի հասնում թիրախին, ուրեմն մարդկային էներգիան որքա՜ն կենտրոնանալու կարիք ունի։ Կոտրեք կիզակետը, և կրակ չի հայտնվի։ Առանց հուր մեզ սպասվում է խավար և ցուրտ։  Հիշե՛նք, թե ինչպես են մեզ հասնում կենսարար ջերմությունն ու Լույսը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*230.* 


Պետք է սովորել գնահատել կիզակետի ջերմությունն ու լույսը և հիշել, որ Միասնական Լույսի ճառագայթները բխում են մեկ ուղղությունից։ Հավասարեցնենք մեր վիճակը ֆիզիկական օրենքին և կտեսնենք, որ անսասան է հաջողության միասնական հիմքը։ Ինչ է հաջողությունը, եթե ոչ օրենքի ճշմարիտ կիրառման հետևա՛նք։ Այդպես պետք է սովորել զգալ Վերարքայության ընթացքը։
Հաճախ կհարցնեն նրանից, ով չգիտեր կառավարել, քանզի թուլությունն արդարացում չէ։ Որտեղ վառող ապակին է, այնտեղ էլ կրակը, քանզի դճվար չէ սպասել արևի ճառագայթին։ Մենք սպասում ենք դարերով, ավելի հեշտ է սպասել օրեր։ Հաճախ հիշեք, որ Երանությունը ձեր վերևում է, այլ ոչ կրնկի տակ։



- - - - - - -



*231.* 


Երբ տարածությունը հագենում է կրակներով, ամեն խուրձ փայլկտում է կենտրոններում, հետևաբար զգոն օրգանիզմը զգում է բոլոր մոտեցումները, և տիեզերական հոսանքների ամեն փոփոխություն արտացոլվում է կենտրոններում։ Համահնչության հաստատումն ազդում է կենտրոնների վրա, և ամեն թրթիռ արտացոլվում է հատուկ կենտրոնի վրա. այդպես էլ արտացոլվում է ամեն մոլորակային իրադարձություն. և հեղաշրջումների ու տեղաշարժերի ժամանակ զգոն օրգանիզմը հնչում է ամեն հաստատման վրա։ Գիտությունը կզբաղվի համահնչության հարցով, և ճշգրտորեն կարելի կլինի սահմանել ներըմբռնողության երևույթը կենտրոնների զգացմունքների հետ։ Համահնչությունների միայն այդպիսի հետազոտության դեպքում կարելի կլինի սահմանել պատճառն ու համագործակցությունը, հետևաբար համահնչությունների ուսումնասիրությունը գալիքի գիտություն է։
Այդպես երբ կենտրոնները թրթռում են, նշանակում է տարածական հուրը մոլեգնում է։ Դեպի ստորգետնյա հուրն ուղղված էներգիաները նկրտում են հզոր։ Տիեզերական համահնչությունը լարում է բոլոր համահնչող կենտրոնները, ուստի այնքա՜ն հոգատարորեն է պետք պահպանել առողջությունն ու հնչող կենտրոնները։



- - - - - - -



*232.* 


Նույնիսկ լավագույն ընկերները մեկմեկու փորձում են կամ շախմատի հմուտ քայլով, կամ վտանգավոր որսորդությամբ։ Նույնիսկ շրջափակված ամրոցում զորքը զբաղվում է ցուցադրական մենամարտերով, որպեսզի ձեռքերը չփայտանան. և չեն նեղանում պարտվողները, և չեն գոռոզանում հաղթողները, քանզի դա ընդամենը հնարամտության վարժություն է։ Հիշում եմ, վազեց բողոքելու եկավ Աչքի Լույս Ջեհանգիրն իր ընկեր Ջելալդինի վրա, որ նա ցավոտ հրել է իրեն։ Հարցրեցինք. «Ինչպե՞ս դա պատահեց»։ Ջեհանգիրը որսորդն էր, իսկ Ջելալդինը վագրը։ Ասացի Ես. «Հրաշալի կլիներ, եթե վագրը փոխակերպվեր աղավնու։ Շնորհակալություն հայտնիր  ընկերոջդ, որը գազանին հարիր  կատաղություն էր դրսևորել։ Վաղը կգնանք իսկական վագրերի որսի, հնարամիտ եղիր նրանց հետ։ Բայց հիշիր, որ Տիրակալը չի բողոքում»։ Այդպես էր Աբգարի ժամանակներում, որը Հնդկաստանը Համախմբողն էր։
Պետք է ամուր հիշել, թե ինչի է մեզ պարտադրում Վերարքայության ըմբռնումը։ Կարելի է տեսնել, թե որքան օգտակար են փորձությունները, հակառակ դեպքում կխամրի միայն կռվի դաշտում վառվող լույսը։ Կռվի և անվեհերության լույսը ամենագնահատելին է։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*233.* 


Մարտին պետք է սովորել ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ամենօրյա աշխատանքին։ Մարտը կարելի է հասկանալ ոչ միայն որպես ուժերի սրում, այլև որպես էներգիայի կուտակման աղբյուր։ Չենք կարող պատկերացնել տարերքների հաղթահարումն առանց մարտի, և թե ինչպես պետք է պատրաստ լինել, հակառակ դեպքում կարելի է ավերել Բարձրագույն Ուժերի երևույթը։ Վերարքայություն նշանակում է ոչ թե հանգստի կայունություն, այլ կայունություն մարտի մեջ։ Կարելի՞ է արդյոք փոխարինել մարտն ինչ-որ բանով, երբ Մեր Մագնիսը լարված է և ամեն հաղթանակ ամբողջ Վերարքայության ուրախությու՜նն է։ Եթե ինչ-որ մեկի համար դժվար է Վերարքայությունն ընդունել սիրով, թող ընդունի, որպես կարևոր անհրաժեշտություն։ 



- - - - - - -



*234.* 


Պահապան Հրեշտակների մասին գիտեին բոլոր ժողովուրդները և ավանդությունները պահպանում էին հազարամյակներով։ Բոլոր ուսմունքերը գիտեին մարդկության Հզոր Հովանավորների մասին, որոնք առաջնորդում էին ժողովուրդներին։ Ինչու՞ ուրեմն մեր ժամանակը հրաժարվել է Բարձրագույն Ուղևարներից։ Ե՞րբ է արդյոք գոյություն ունեցել Աշխարհ առանց Հովանավորների։ Եվ ինչպե՞ս կարող է մարդկությունն ամրապնդվել Ուղևարի բացակայության հասկացությամբ։  Գոյության հիմնական սկզբունքները լարվում են Ուղևարների դրսևորած օրենքներով, և տիեզերական օրենքները ոչ թե փոխվում, այլ աճում են տիեզերական հաստատման հետ միասին։ Ուստի մարդկության Հովանավորները և ամենակարող Աստվածուհի Հաջողությունը արարում են մարդկության ճակատագիրը։ Այդ մեծ օրենքի գիտակցումը կարող է մարդկությանը դեպի Վերարքայության Շղթա նկրտել։ 



- - - - - - -



*235.* 


Հետևաբար ամեն ոգի պետք է հասկանա Վերարքայությունը որպես մարդկության Հովանավորների, այդպես է կառուցվում բարեշրջումը և ստեղծագործումը հագենում է հրեղեն։ Այդպես հաստատվում է օրենքը, միայն այդպես է կյանքը հագենում միավորման մեծ հզորությամբ։ Այդպես կառուցվում է կյանքը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*236.* 


Ճիշտ է իմանալ վիտամինների նշանակությունը, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ պետք է փորձեր կատարել հոգեկան էներգիայի ազդեցության վրա։ Կարելի է տեսնել, որ վիտամինների գիտակցաբար ընդունումը շատ ավելի անգամներ մեծացնում է նրանց օգտակարությունը։ Նաև կարելի է նկատել, որ զայրույթի պահին ընդունած վիտամինները կարող են ուժեղացնել իմպերիլը, այնպես ինչպես չգիտակցած էներգիան ուժեղացնում է կետը, որտեղ հավաքված է գիտակցությունը։ Կարելի է հասկանալ, թե ինչու հների մոտ սնունդն ընդունելը սրբազան բան էր համարվում։ Կարելի է հասկանալ, թե գիտակցումը որքան է բազմապատկում բոլոր էներգիաները։ Որքա՜ն հեշտ փորձեր կարելի է կատարել մի փոքր դիտարկման դեպքում։ Գիտակցության հանդեպ հարգանքն ուժեղացնելու համար կարելի է էնեգիան անվանել Աթմա կամ հոգեկան, կամ կյանք, կամ սրբազան, բայց նրա նշանակությունն անհրաժեշտ է ուսումնասիրել. չէ՞ որ այդ ճանապարհով մոտենում ենք Փոխատին կամ ատոմական էներգիային։ Պետք է ուսումնասիրել միկրոտիեզերքի վրա և կիրառել բանաձևն Անսահմանությա՛ն վրա։



- - - - - - -



*237.* 


Անհրաժեշտ է գտնել մի քանի արևմտյան գիտնականներ, որոնք կազատագրվեին նախապաշարմունքներից և կսկսեին ուսումնասիրել հոգեկան էներգիայի պայմանները։ Իհարկե, Հիմալայների բարձունքները գիտական հետազոտությունների հնարավորություններ կտան։



- - - - - - -



*238.* 


Որքա՜ն հզոր է արտացոլվում տիեզերական էներգիան մարդկային օրգանիզմում։ Մարդկային օրգանիզմի մեջ ամեն տիեզերական հուր համահնչության է հանդիպում։ Որքա՜ն շատ բան կարելի է գտնել ոգեղեն մոտեցմամբ կենտրոնների բոլոր դրսևորումներն ուսաումնասիրելու վերաբերյալ։ Եթե մարդկային օրգանիզմին նայենք որպես Տիեզերքի երևույթների արտացոլման, որքա՜ն համահնչություններ կարելի է նկատել, և կենտրոնները գիտության համար հրեղեն դրսևորումներ կդառնան։ Միայն ոգեղեն մոտեցումը կբացացահայտի մարդկային արտացոլումների հետ բոլոր տիեզերական համապատասխանությունների նշանակությունը։ Կենտրոնները կարելի է դիտարկել որպես տիեզերական էներգիաների կուտակիչներ։ Ճշմարիտ է մտածել ամենաբարձր կենտրոնների ուղիղ սնուցման մասին։ Արևահյուսակը ներծծում է ամեն ուղարկված էներգիա և գիտակցաբար հագեցնում է արտահայտված կենտրոնները։ Այդպես հրեղեն կենտրոնների ըմբռնումն ամենաէական հանձնարարությունն է։ Բժշկությունը միայն այն ժամանակ կկարողանա սահմանել հիվանդությունները, երբ գիտենա համապատասխանությունը տիեզերական էներգիաների հետ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*239.* 


Միայն ոգեղեն մոտեցմամբ կարելի է մոտենալ Վերարքայությանը։ Սրտի համահնչությունն ու Ծառայության հզորության ըմբռնումը պետք է ընկած լինեն բոլոր նախաձեռնությունների հիմքում։ Ամեն նահանջ կիզակետից տեղ կտա թշնամու նետին։ Հետևաբար աշխատակից կարելի է դառնալ միայն Մեծ Կիզակետի պաշտպանությամբ։ Հիրավի, միայն այդպե՛ս կարելի է հասանել։



- - - - - - -



*240.* 


Երբ մարդիկ սկսեն հետազոտել ոչ միայն կրակներն ու ճառագայթները, այլև մարդկային գեղձազատումները, կարելի կլինի մտածել մարմինը փոխելու մասին։ Տարօրինակ է, որ մարդիկ հասկանում են իրենց մարմնում տեղի ունեցող հզոր քիմիական պրոցեսները, և միևնույն ժամանակ այդ պրոցեսների արդյունքները միայն թափոններ են համարում։ Կարելի է տեսնել, թե որքան ուժեղ է արյունը կամ թուքը։ Կարելի է տեսնել, թե բուսական աշխարհի արյունը, այսինքն վալերիանը, ինչպիսի արտասովոր ուժ է տալիս բույսին։ Նաև հզոր է թուքը և գեղձերի այլ արտաթորումներ։ Բայց պետք է հետազոտություններ անց կացնել այդ մթերքների էներգիայի ազդեցության ուժեղացման և թուլացման պատճառների վերաբերյալ։ Թունավոր է զայրույթի թուքը և բարերար է թուքը բարյացկամության։ Մի՞թե կարևոր չէ ուսումնասիրել այնպիսի հանրահայտ դրսևորումներ, որոնք չեն կարող փոխարինվել մեխանիկական պատրաստուկներով։ Ուրեմն նորից մոտենանք կորցրած գիտելիքներին նյութի հոգեկան էներգիայի մասին, այն խորհրդավոր Աթմային, որը հին բժշկության մեջ գտնվում էր գեղձերի մթերքների կիրառման մեջ։ Պետք է հրեղեն տարերքին կարողանալ հակադրել անկիզելի Աթման։



- - - - - - -



*241.* 


Աթման պետք է հասկանալ որպես տարածության՝ անդադար պտույտով մաքրված էներգիա, ինչպես մեծ խնոցումը։ Պետք է հասկանալ, թե ինչպես են համագործակցում ոգին և Աթման, ինչպես էլեկտրոնն ու պրոտոնը։ Մենք սովորություն չունենք քիմիայի և կենսաքիմիայի դասընթաց կարդալ, բայց Մեր խնդիրն է ձեր ուշադրությունը մղել առավել կարիքի և վտանգի ուղղությամբ։ Հնարավոր է, այժմ առավել վտանգավոր ժամանակն է։ Կարելի է դիմակայել ոչ միայն ոգու ամրությամբ, այլև մեր օրգանիզմի միջոցներով։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*242.* 


Իհարկե, մութ ուժն ամենից շատ սարսափում է Լույսի հաստատման ներքո։ Մթի բոլոր ծառայողները լարում են իրենց ուժերը, երբ Լույսի ծառայողը հագեցնում է տարածությունը Վեհապետների Հրամանով։ Մարդկությունը գիտի այդպիսի պայքարի և Լույսի հաղթանակի մեծ օրինակներ։ Իհարկե, ամեն մեկն Ուսուցիչ է ստանում ըստ գիտակցության. այդպես է նաև մթերի շղթայի հետ, որոնք, հակադրելով Լույսին իրենց որոշումը, հագենում են չարի գիտակցությամբ։ Այդպես ուժերը Տիեզերքում լարված են տարբեր հաստատումներով։ Հետևաբար  կարելի է հաստատել, որ Լույսը հաղթում է մթին։ Այդպես է կառուցվում Անսահման կյանքը։



- - - - - - -



*243.* 


Քրիստոփորի* մասին լեգենդը համընկնում է այս Աշխարհի Բեռի մասին լեգենդների հետ։ Մարդիկ պետք է որոշակի ծանրություն զգան այն սահմանների մոտ, որտեղ ոգին գիտակցում է Անսահմանության երևույթը։ Բնության այլ արքայությունները չգիտեն այդ տանջանքը, քանզի նրանք ճանաչողական գիտակցության աստիճանը չունեն։ Իհարկե, շատ մարդիկ նույնպես գիտակցությամբ քնած են, բայց Աշխարհի Բեռն անխուսափելի է նրանց համար, ով արդեն մտորել է հեռավոր աշխարհների մասին։



- - - - - - -



*244.* 


Այդ նույն մարդիկ կհասկանան, որ լռությունը անգործություն չէ։ Երբ առաջարկում եմ լռել, չի նշանակում սուզվել քնի մեջ, այլ, ընդհակառակը, հնչել ըստ Վերարքայության ուժի։ Բոլոր յոթ տարեկաններին պետք է սովորեցնել հիշել Վերարքայությունը, քանզի յոթ տարի անց գիտակցությունն արդեն անջնջելի հետք է ձեռք բերում ամբողջ կյանքի համար։



- - - - - - -



*245.* 


Շատ են տեղաշարժերը տարածության մեջ, և զարմանալի չէ, որ հոսանքները փոխանցվում են նոր ռիթմերով։ Այդ ռիթմերը բավական ծանր են, քանզի նրանք ծագում են պատահական թրթիռներից տարածական հոսանքների հետ բախման ներքո. տաս հարվածների ալիքը չափազանց  երկար  է   և   դրանով   հոգնեցուցիչ։   Բայց   նաև   չի   կարելի 
կանխատեսել նոր միգամածությունների ծնունդը, քանզի նրանք ծագում են հոսանքների տեղաշարժերից։ Միգամածությունները նկատել կարելի է միայն վերջին կրակների ներքո։
- - - - - - -
* _Քրիստոփոր_  - Բարեհոգի հսկա Ռեպրևը փնտրում է ամենահզոր տիրակալին, որ ծառայի նրան: Նա սկսում է ծառայել թագավորին, բայց հասկանում է, որ վերջինս վախենում է սատանայից։ Ռեպրևն իր ծառայությունն է առաջարկում սատանային, բայց տեսում է, որ սա սարսափում է, տեսնելով խաչը՝ Հիսուսի խորհրդանիշը:
Հսկան գտնում է մի սուրբ ճգնավորի և հարցնում նրան, թե ինչպես կարող է ծառայել Քրիստոսին: Ճգնավորը նրան տանում է գետի վտանգավոր ծանծաղուտը և ասում, որ օգնելով ուրիշներին գետն անցնել, նա կարող է ծառայություն մատուցել Քրիստոսին: Եվ հսկա Ռեպրևը սկսում է  իր մեջքի վրա ճամփորդներին անց կացնել գետի վտանգավոր ծանծաղուտով:
Մի օր մի փոքրիկ տղա խնդրում է հսկային, որ իրեն օգնի անցնել գետը: Գետի մեջտեղում փոքրիկն այնքան է ծանրանում, որ Քրիստոֆերը վախենում է, որ երկուսն էլ կխեղդվեն։ Տղան ասում է նրան, որ ինքը Քրիստոսն է և իր վրա կրում  է Աշխարհի Բեռը: Այնուհետև Հիսուսը գետում մկրտում է Ռեպրևին և նրան նոր անուն է տալիս. Քրիստոփոր՝ «Քրիստոս կրող»:
Այնուհետև Երեխան ասում է Քրիստոփորին, որ նա կարող է մի ճյուղ խրել գետնի մեջ: Այս ճյուղը հրաշքով վերածվում է պտղատու ծառի։ Այս հրաշքը շատերին հավատքի է դարձնում:
Դրանից զայրացած՝ տեղի տիրակալը շղթայում է Քրիստափորին զնդանում, որտեղ երկար տանջանքներից հետո նա նահատակվում է։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*246.* 

Տիեզերական շինարարության մեջ տարածական հուրը մոտենում է երկրի գնդին, երբ լարվում են բոլոր համապատասխան էներգիաները։ Ստեղծագործումը կյանք կարող է մտնել այն ժամանակ, երբ բոլոր լծակները նկրտված են դեպի տեղաշարժ։ Հետևաբար ամեն ժողովրդական տեղաշարժ արտահայտվում է համապատասխանաբար և հին հոսանքը փոխարինվում է նորով։ Ուստի ամեն տեղաշարժի կարման նախասահմանվում է մի ամբողջ շարք համապատասխան հաստատումներով։ Երկրի կեղևը կարմայի շատ հետքեր է կրում և վերանորոգվելու համար պետք է դրանք փոխի, հետևաբար մարդկությանն էլ այդքան շատ է պետք նկրտել համապատասխանաբար վերանորագվելու համար։ Ամենամեծ և ճիշտ ուղին Վերարքայությունն է։



- - - - - - -



*247.* 

Այդպես տիեզերական տեղաշարժերի ներքո որոշակիորեն նոր նոտա պետք է հնչի։ Ամեն աստիճան իր արտահայտված կարման է ունեցել։ Նոր Մանվանտարայի վրա տարածությունը կարելի է հագեցնել Վերարքայության կանչով։ Միայն այդպես կարող են կյանք մտնել Գոյության լավագույն հիմքերը։ Այդ պատճառով Մեր Ուսմունքը նույնքան կենսական է, այդ պատճառով Մեր Վերարքայությունն այդքան հզոր է, այդ պատճառով է տրված Մեծ Կիզակետը, քանզի ամեն ինչ խմբավորվում է սերմի շուրջ և ամեն աստիճան իր հագեցումն ունի։



- - - - - - -



*248.* 

Ամեն հողագործ կասի, որ կուզեր ունենալ գութան, որն առավել խոր և լայն ակոս է տալիս։ Իհարկե, ինչու՞ դաշտն անցնել երկու անգամ, և ինչու՞ չդիպչել բերքատու շերտերին։ Թող ակոսի խորությունը Վերարքայության մեծարում լինի, իսկ լայնությունը՝ շարժման աներկբայություն։ Հետևենք, թե որտեղ է Վերարքայության հանդեպ հարգանքի պակասությունը և որտեղ Հրահանգները չկատարելը։ Նկատենք, թե որտեղ է դեպի նահանջ պատրաստակամությունը։ Պետք է արմատախիլ անել ամեն վնասաբերություն։ Պետք է, հառնալով ոգով, նշել, թե որտեղ են անպաշտպան տեղերը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՅՈԹԵՐՈՐԴ. "ՎԵՐԱՐՔԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ"*


*249.* 


Իհարկե, ոգու բարեշրջումը հղկվել է պահանջում, առանց որի անհնար է կառուցել։ Յուրաքանչյուրը, ով իրեն լուսավորչության ծառա է համարում, պետք է ընդունի արտահայտված համադրության հաստատումը, քանզի ինչպե՞ս կառուցել լուսավորչության աստիճաններն առանց հոգատար վերաբերմունքի։ Հետևաբար ամեն հիմնավորում պետք է պահպանված լինի աշխարհին հաստատելու համար։ Լուսավորչությունը կառուցվում է ոչ թե նուրբ էներգիաների և մտածողության հանդեպ վերաբերմունքի կոպտությամբ, այլ հոգատարության և պատասխանատվության ստեղծագործական վերաբերմունքով։ Հետևաբար շինարարության մեջ պետք է հիշել հղկվածության և դեպի բարձրագույն ոլորտներ նկրտման մասին՝ այդպես է հասանվում ոգու բարեշրջումը։



- - - - - - -



*250.* 


Մոռացկոտությունը, ցրվածությունը, երկդիմությունը, հետաքրքրասիրությունը պատկանում են անկատարելություններին, որոնք հարկ է արմատախիլ անել։ Նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը կարելի է ընդունել որպես դավաճանություն, քանզի նրանցից ամենացածրը  կծնվի։ Պետք է հասկանալ, թե որքան անխուսափելի են նրանց հետևանքները սեփական անձիդ համար։ Փոքր գիտակցությունը խեղդվում է սխալների մեջ և հատկապես հասնում է հատակին, փորձելով արդարանալ, այլ կերպ ասած, ստել ինքիրեն։ Ըստ բազում կյանքերի կարելի է հետևել, թե ինչպես է փթթում հետևանքների այգին։ Վաղ թե ուշ պետք է համոզվել սխալների վնասակարության մեջ։ Գլխավոր գայթաքարը կլինի գիտակցությունը՝ չկա՞ արդյոք դավաճանություն։ Պետք է, վեջապես, կռահել, թե որքան բազմազան է դավաճանությունը։ Դասական համբույրից բացի, կգտնվեն դավաճանության շատ ու շատ պաճուճագեղ տեսակներ։



- - - - - - -



*251.* 


Զարգացման ամեն աստիճան իր լարումն է պահանջում։ Զարգացմամբ հաստատված որքա՜ն երևույթներ են կորչում անհամապատասխանությունների պատճառով, ուստի մեծ ծրագրեր ընդունելու համար անհրաժեշտ է մեծ չափանիշներ կիրառել։ Ինչպե՞ս փոքր գիտակցության մեջ կարելի է տեղավորել Վերարքայության ընբռնու՛մը։ Ամեն թզուկ իր ջանքերն ամենակարևորն է համարում, բայց Հսկաների Ծառայության մեջ չափանիշները պետք է ոգով հաստատվեն։  Հիրավի, պետք է չափակցել դրսևորված հզոր աշխարհների և թզուկների արքայության միջև։ Հետևաբար անթույլատրելի է, որ ճանապարհին թզուկների արքայությանը համապատասխան չափանիշներ կիրառվեն։ Մեծ ճանապարհները մեծ ըմբռնում են պահանջում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*252.* 


Հետևաբար, երբ նկրտումը հագեցնում է ոգին, համապատասխանաբար բարձրագույն չափանիշների անհրաժեշտության ընբռնում է հաստատվում։ Ուստի առաջընթացի համար պետք է հասկանալ, թե որքան հոգատարորեն է պետք վերաբերվել Վերարքայությանը. հետևաբար պետք է հաստատել գիտակցությունը Վերարքայության մեծ հասկացման վրա։ Այսպիսով առանց արտահայտված կիզակետի չես հասանի և չես կառուցի։ Ստեղծագործումը կարող է զարգանալ միայն կիզակետի հաստատմամբ, այդպե՛ս եմ պատգամում։



- - - - - - -



*253.* 


Շատ ավանդություններ մի քանի Գուրու ունենալու մեջ վտանգ են արտահայտում։ Բերենք նրանցից մեկը։ Մի բարեպաշտ կին երեք որդի ուներ. նրանցից ամեն մեկը որպես Գուրու մի հարգարժան Րիշի ընտրեց։ Բայց նրանցից մեկը մտքին դրեց բազմապատկել իր ուժերը, խնդրելով մյուս երկու Րիշիներին ևս իր ղեկավարները լինել, չնայած մայրը զգուշացրել էր նրան այդպիսի չմտածված գործողության վտանգի մասին։ Եկավ ժամանակը, երբ Րիշիները երեք ջահելներին սկսեցին թռչել սովորեցնել։ Երրորդը երկու մյուս Րիշիներին էլ խնդրեց ուժեղացնել իր թռիչքները, որպեսզի նա եղբայրներից առաջ անցնի։ Բայց երեք կողմերից ուղարկված մրրիկները խաչվեցին, և թեթևամիտը պատառ-պատառ եղավ օդում։ Այնինչ մյուս երկուսը բարեհաջող թռչում էին իրենց ընտրած Րիշիի ուղղությամբ։
Այդպես մարդիկ հիշում են Վերարքայության օրենքի մասին։ Կարելի է յուրացնել այդ օրենքը։ Իմացության ցանկացած տեսանկյունից գիտելիքը հաստատում է կյանքի այլ օրենքները, միայն պետք է նայել ոչ թե ծուռ աչքով։



- - - - - - -



*254.* 


Հիմքերի ամեն ցնցում փչացնում է ամբողջ կծիկը։ Նկրտող նվիրվածության դրսևորումն անհրաժեշտ է, ինչպես յուղը լծակների համար։ Մեզ համար միևնույն է, թե ինչու ինչ-որ բան չի արվում առանց նվիրվածության, բայց Մենք տեսնում ենք հաճախ, թե ինչպես արդեն պատրաստի քիմիական ռեակցիան հօդս է ցնդում։ Ուրեմն պետք է սրել թրի սայրը, քանզի հաջողությունը ոչ ավելի հեռու է, քան նիզակի երկարությունը։ Պահպանե՛ք Վերարքայության հասկացությունը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*255.* 


Շինարարությունը ամուր հիմքերի կարիք ունի, և միայն ոգու աներերեությունը կարող է հաստատել անհրաժեշտ ուղղությունը, հետևաբար երբ կյանքի շինարարները լարում են իրենց ուժերը շինարարության համար, ուրեմն միշտ տիեզերական օրենքով։ Այդպիսով կյանքի շինարարները կրում են Բարձրագույն Կամքը, և հրի հզորությունը ուղղորդում է ոգին դեպի Տիեզերական Մագնիս։ Այդպիսով կյանքի շինարարները գիտեն, հիրավի, Բարձրագույն Կամքը։ Ստեղծագործումը փոխանցվում է Վերարքայության հաստատմամբ. և միայն երբ ոգին կարող է նկրտել դեպի գլխավոր հիմքերի գիտակցումը, կարող է ստեղծագործական համապատասխանություն հիմնվել։ Հիրավի, Վերարքայությունը տալիս է կյանքի շինարարություն և ստեղծագործական շղթա։



- - - - - - -



*256.* 


Ասված է. «Որտեղ ոտքդ դնես, այնտեղ շուշաններ կծաղկեն. որտեղ դնես գլուխդ, այնտեղ կհավաքվեն աշխարհի շափյուղաները»։ Այդպես ասված է բարի Լրաբերի մասին։ Երբ Մենք Լրաբեր ենք ուղարկում, Մենք ժամանակ չենք կորցնում ամբողջ Ուսմունքը կրկնելու վրա։ Բայց Հրահանգը կտեղավորվի մի քանի բառերի մեջ, քանզի ընտրված Լրաբերը գիտի Ուսմունքը և հարգում է Վերարքայությանը։ Այդպիսի Լրաբերին են պատկանում շափյուղաներն ու շուշանները։ Հարկ չկա պնդել վերջին ժամին, քանզի ընդամենը ճանապարհի երկարությունը չիմանալուց է, որ ձին դոփում է սմբակով։



- - - - - - -



*257.* 


Իհարկե, գեղձազատումները ծառայում են ամենասրբազան գործողությունների համար, և ոչ միայն ինքը նյութը, այլև նրա արտահոսքը մասնակցում են աշխարհի ստեղծագործմանը։ Որ դուք հիշեցիք Պարացելսին և նրա հոմունկուլուսներին, շատ բնորոշ է, քանզի այդ միկրոտիեզերքը հեշտորեն կարելի է բազմապատկել մինչև Մակրոտիեզերքի։ Եվ մեծ ոգեղեն գեղձազատումների մասին Ուսմունքը մեծ հիմք ունի։ Իհարկե, կարելի է պատկերացնել, թե որքան ենք Մենք հետաքրքրվում օրգանիզմներով, որոնք արդեն անցել են «Առյուծի» աստիճանը*։


- - - - - - -
_«Առյուծի» աստիճանը*_ - Ճանաչման աստիճանները. հուզված, հետ նայող, թակող, ունկնդրող, մտաբերող, մարմնավորող, սուսերակիր, հզոր, անապատի կանթեղ, անապատի առյուծ, Սկիզբների աշխատակից, ստեղծող: Ամեն աստիճանը բաժանվում է երեք ենթաստիճանների: Հերթականությունը պետք է աստիճանաբար անցնել: (Հրեղեն Հոգի. Կենդանի Բարոյականության Ուսմունքը, Գիրք Չորրորդ, Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքի նշանները, 107)։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*258.* 


Տիեզերական շինարարության մեջ լարվում են բոլոր տեղաշարժերը և ամեն ժողովուրդ նախասահմանում է իր կարման և իր տեղը բարեշրջման մեջ։ Ըստ ամեն օրինակի կարելի է դատել, թե մեր բարեշրջման մեջ ինչ աստիճան է զբաղեցրել հեռացած ժողովուրդը և ինչ աստիճան կզբաղեցնի տեղաշարժված ազգությունը, - այդպես են տարբերվում պատմական աստիճանները մեր ժամանակներում և կարելի է հետևել, թե ինչ տարբեր են ընթանում ժողովրդական տեղաշարժերի լարումները։ Ինչո՞վ էր ուրեմն կանգուն մնում ժողովուրդը պատմական առաջընթացի մեջ։ Ինչպե՞ս կարող է ժողովուրդը պահպանել վերելքի իր խթանիչ ուժը։ Միայն Վերարքայության դրսևորմամբ և Բարձրագույն Կամքի ըմբռնումով։ Այդ լծակները կարող են մարդկությանն ուղղորդել դեպի սահմանված հաստատում։ Այդ գիտակցությամբ կարելի է մոտենալ բարձրագույն ոլորտների հետ համագործակցությանը։ Միայն այդ կերպ ժողովրդական տեղաշարժը կարող է արտահայտված վերելք դառնալ։



- - - - - - -



*259.* 


Այդպես ամեն ոգի ժողովրդին բերում է իր կուտակումներն ու գործողությունները։ Այդպես ամեն ոգի լարում է իր գիտակից խթանիչ ուժերը։ Ժողովրդական կարման կարող է մոտենալ վերելքին, երբ ամեն ոգի կհասկանա իր պատասխանատվությունը։ Այդպես կարելի է հաստատել, որ անհատական, խմբակային և ժողովրդական կարման կախված է Վերարքայության  լիակատար  գիտակցումից։  Մեզ  առաքված Կրակները Կրողների ստեղծագործումը Մեր կողմից հաստատվում է կյանքը բարելավելու համար։



- - - - - - -



*260.* 


Արդյո՞ք հաճախ պետք է այգեպանը ջրի իրեն վստահված այգին։ Իհարկե, ամեն օր, բացի բարերար անձրևի ժամանակ։ Երբ մարդիկ փակում են փեղկերը, այգեպանը զամբյուղներ է հյուսում հասունացող պտուղների համար։ Հիրավի, հորդառատ անձրևն ազատում է այգեպանին ջուր կրելու աշխատանքից։ Բայց արդյո՞ք նույնն է նաև Ուսմունքի դեպքում։ Իհարկե, ամեն օր պետք է ամրապնդել Ուսմունքի հիմքերը։ Ամեն ժամ պետք է պահպանել Ուսմունքը առօրեականության վարակից։ Բայց հողմի ժամին պետք չէ պաշտպանել Ուսմունքը, քանզի միայն նրա մեջ է լինելու մարդկային ամբողջ հույսը։ Այդժամ շուռ կտան գլուխները գետնից և, հնարավոր է, առաջին անգամ կտեսնեն հեռավոր աշխարհներն ու երկրի հուրը։ Այգեպանը հորդառատ անձրևը երանություն է անվանում։ Չե՞նք ասի արդյոք նույնը հողմի մասին, որը կստիպի տարածական հրի և գալիք գոյատևումների մասին մտածել։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*261.* 


Չհասկանանք տիեզերական հողմը այն կենդանիների պես, որոնք զգում են իրենց անհասանելին և ջանում են բների մութը մտնել։ Բայց պայծառացած գիտակցությունն իրենից չի թաքցնում մարտը և, նախապատրաստված Ուսմունքով, ի վիճակի է ցանկացած չար նետ կոտրել պայծառացման վահանի վրա։ Նույնիսկ լսելի է թշնամու փշրված հարվածի ճայթյունը։ Ցավում ենք հակադարձ հարված ստացողի համար, քանզի ըստ օրենքի հարվածը տասնապատկվում է։ Մի՞թե հրաշալի չէ կյանքում զգալ արդարության մեծ օրենքների գործադրումը։ Կարելի է շատ խոսել նրանց մասին, բայց համոզիչ է նրանց կիրառումը կյանքում։



- - - - - - -



*262.* 


Մեր շինարարությունը կարող է շարունակվել կյանքի ցանկացած պայմաններում։ Արդեն շատ անգամ կարող էիք համոզվել մոլորակի աղետալի վիճակի մասին։ Մենք անխոնջ պնդում ենք կյանքի անհրաժեշտ բարելավումների մասին, բայց մարդկությունը խուլ է։ Տիեզերաբանությունը մարդկանց մոտ մատուցվում է կամ որպես ապուր, կամ քաղցրավենիքի փոխարեն, բայց ոչ որպես կյանքի հիմք։ Կարելի է ընդունել շատ փորձագետների վարկածները, բայց Վերարքայությունը կարող է չգիտակցվել։ Շատ հարվածներ են պատրաստվում, ամբողջ ուժով պետք է ձգվել դեպի Վերարքայությու՛նը։ Ամբողջ ուշադրությունն անհրաժեշտ է լարել դեպի Մեր խորհուրդնե՛րը։ Ասում եմ ոչ թե վերացականորեն, այլ որպես հավելում։



- - - - - - -



*263.* 


Մեր ամեն խորհուրդ տրվում է արդեն շատ անգամ, բայց մարդկանց կյանքը չի փոխվում։ Բայց պետք է հագեցնել տարածությունը, քանզի ունկնդիրները շատ են։ Մեկ չէ՞ արդյոք, թե ինչպիսի մարմնում են նրանք գտնվում։ Դուք բոլորդ ծանր լարում եք զգում։ Ամեն մեկը յուրովի է զգում նախանշված տարին։ Հետևաբար ասում եմ՝ խնայեք ձեր առողջությունը, պահպանեք ձեր առույգությունը, քանզի առանց Մեզ շարժում չկա։ Լսեք երեք ականջներով։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*264.* 


Նշվում է, որ թափված արյունն առանձնապես է հրապուրում տարածական էություններին։ Իհարկե, այդպես է։ Բայց պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ բոլոր գեղձազտումները միևնույն հատկություններն ունեն։ Ամեն տարածական էություն հավասարապես ձգտում է թե արյան, և թե թքի։ Այդպես նույնիսկ գրգռված մաշկն էլ արդեն հասանելի է էություններին։ Ոգեմիջնորդների ավշագարությունը միևնույն հատկությունն ունի։ Այդպես հնում քրմերը շատ էին խուսափում ավշագար սպասավորներից և աշակերտներից։ Գեղձազտումների մեկուսացման համար կիրառվում էին ծարիրե թիթեղներ։
Նույնպիսի մեկուսացնող որակ ունի տվյալ էմուլսիան, բայց այն ոչ միայն պաշտպանում է, այլև ուժեղացնում է հոգեկան էներգիայի շրջանառությունը։ Կարելի է նկատել, թե որքան անվնասորեն է այդ էմուլսիան լվացազերծում մաշկը շերտավորումներից։ Այդպես էմուլսիան դրսից և փոշին ներս ընդունելը լավագույն զրահը կլինեն։ Գեղձն ասես ձեռք է բերում պատյան և նույնիսկ բարերար է դառնում։ Այդպես հասարակ միջոցներով կարելի է նշանակալիորեն պաշտպանվել տհաճ հարևանությունից։



- - - - - - -



*265.* 


Վերարքայության գիտակցման համար անհրաժեշտ է ըմբռնման ընդլայնվածության զարգացումը։ Առանց ընդլայնման չի լինի նաև  խորություն և երկարություն։ Միայն այդպես Վերարքայությունը կմտնի գիտակցության մեջ և կներդրվի կյանքում։ Միայն այդպես Վերարքայությունը կփոխակերպի պայմանականության հասկացաությունը։ Կռիվը կփոխակերպվի էներգիայի ներմղման։ Զրպարտանքը մեգաֆոն կդառնա։ Հոգնածությունը աշխատանքի փոխարինողը կդառնա։ Սերը Լույսի ջահը կդառնա։ Շնորհը կդառնա հզորության բազմապատկումը։ Համառությունը կդառնա ճանապարհի կրճատումը։ Այդպես ամեն հատկություն կփոխակերպվի որակի։



- - - - - - -



*266.* 


Վերարքայությունն ապահովում է սովորականի փոխակերպումը արժեքավորի և փոքրի փոխակերպումը նշանակալիի։ Կարելի է տեսնել, թե ինչպես Վերարքայության հետևորդները հարստանում էին իսկական արժեքներով։ Այդպես կարելի կլինի երբևիցե հրատարակել Վերարքայության հետևորդների կենսագրությունը. համոզիչ պատկեր կստացվի։ Բայց հետաքննությունների համար անհրաժեշտ է Վերարքայության իսկական ճանաչումն ամբողջ սրտով, առանց վերապահությունների։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*267.* 


Երբ լցվում է համաշխարհային իրադարձությունների թասը, Հրեղեն Հոգու հրեղեն թասը բոցավառվում է։ Համապատասխանության օրենքը հզոր է գործում։ Այդ համահնչություններում է ամփոփված աշխարհների կապը։ Ուստի երբ հրեղեն օրենքը սասանում է հին հաստատումները, զգոն կենտրոնները համահնչում են համաշխարհային հնչողությամբ. այդպես կապը լարվում է կենտրոնների համահնչությամբ։
Այդ պատճառով Հրեղեն Հոգու Մայրն այդպես զգում է աշխարհի թասի լցվելը։ Ուստի պետք է պահպանել հրեղեն գանձը։ Երբ մոտ է մեծ ավարտի ժամանակը, աշխարհը ցնցվում է. երբ տեղի է ունենում մեծ տեղաշարժ, նուրբ կենտրոնները համահնչում են։ Այդպես աշխարհը կհիշի մեծ համահնչությունը, և Մեր տարեգրություններն աշխարհին հրեղեն նշաններ կթողնեն։ Այդպես ավարտին կհասնեն դրսևորված Պատգամները, այո՛, այո՛, այո՛։



- - - - - - -



*268.* 


Մարդիկ լսում են ներքին կրակները գալիք բարեշրջման համար կիրառելու մասին և աչքից բաց են թողնում կրակների նշանակությունն ընթացիկ ժամանակաշրջանի համար։ Կհարցնեն. «Ու՞ր է ուրեմն մեր մեջ պահված հրի ամենաշշմեցնող նշանակությունը»։ Դժվար է պատկերացնել, բայց անկասկած է, որ մեր հուրը երկրաշարժների գլխավոր կարգավորիչն է։ Վառվող կենտրոնները, որ տարածական հրի հաղորդիչներն են, հանդարտեցնում են ստորգետնյա կրակը։ Կարելի է հետևել, թե մեծ Ուսուցիչներն ինչպես էին իրենց առաքյալներին ուղարկում այն տեղերը, որտեղ հրեղեն հավասարակշռության խախտում էր սպառնում։ Հետագայում կարելի է շատ փորձեր անց կացնել այդ ուղղությամբ։ Բացի այդ, հրի մագնիսն ազդում է նաև մարդկային գիտակցության վրա, այլ կերպ ասած, հուրը մեծագույն կիրառություն ունի, ամենահզոր հաղորդիչն է։ Իհարկե, հրի այրումը հեշտ չէ, հատկապես երբ լարված են հոսանքները։ Բայց կարելի է վստահ լինել, որ այդ հուրն էլ հենց ալքիմիկոսների այդքան թաքցված թալիսմանն է։



- - - - - - -



*269.* 


Տարածական հրին առնչվելը լարում է բոլոր կենտրոնները։ Ինչպես մագնիսական ալիք, հուրը ձգում է ներքին կրակները։ Տարածական հոսանքն անցնում է բոլոր զգոն կենտրոններով ու ջղերով, հետևաբար ամեն տիեզերական ալիք այդքան հզոր կերպով արտացոլվում է բոցավառ կենտրոնների վրա։ Երբ ստորգետնյա հուրը ելք է փնտրում, համապատասխանաբար լարվում են տարածական հրի ալիքները։ Միայն քչերը կարող են ամրապնդվել Տիեզերքում մեծ համապատասխանության ըմբռնման մեջ։ Այդպես արտահայտված օրենքը համախմբում է բոլոր տիեզերական դրսևորումները։ Պետք է ընդունել այն հզորությունը, որը մեզ տանում է դեպի բարձրագույն օրենքները. Վերարքայության հզորությանը, այո՛, այո՛, այո՛։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*270.* 


Պարզորեն և հզոր հագենում է կյանքը Վերարքայության մեծ օրենքով։ Միայն թե պետք է ընդունել ամբողջ հաստատված հզորությունը, այդ ժամանակ կարելի կլինի հիմնել ամբողջ արտահայտված ծավալը։ Հետևաբար գիտակցությունը պետք է նկրտել դեպի Վերարքայության մեծ օրենքը։



- - - - - - -



*271.* 


Թոքերը լցնելով օդով, հիմնելով շնչառության ռիթմը, մենք կարող ենք պահել մարմինը ջրի մակերեսին։ Դժվար չէ պատկերացնել, որ ևս մեկ բաղադրիչի դեպքում մենք կարող ենք քայլել ջրի վրայով։ Թոքերի կրակները լրացնում են անհրաժեշտ պայմանը։ Ինչպես դատարկ գնդերի մեջ կրակի հետ փորձերի դեպքում, գնդերը գազով լցնելու դեպքում, այդպես է գործում ներքին հուրը։ Թոքերի հրի ներքո կարելի է նաև թեթևակշռություն պատկերացնել։ Տարածական հուրը միանում է այրվող կենտրոնների  հետ և, ինչպես մագնիս, ձգում է հրեղեն մարմինը։ Ուսուցիչը մատնանշում է այդ հնարավորությունները, որպես խտացած աստրալի պայմաններ։ Հիրավի, նոր մարմինների ձևավորման վրա փորձերի ժամանակ Ուսուցիչը հիշատակում է հրեղեն մարդկանց մասին։



- - - - - - -



*272.* 


Իհարկե, կրակների համար գլխավոր վնասը ջղայնությունն է։ Ջղայնության նախանշանների դեպքում կարելի է խորհուրդ տալ խորը շնչել տաս անգամ։ Ապրանի (պրանա) ներշնչման երևույթը ոչ միայն հոգեկան նշանակություն ունի, այլև քիմիական, քանի որ Ապրանը բարերար է կրակների համար և հանգցնում է ջղայնությունը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*273.* 


Ամեն ժառանգված հաստատում մարդկությունը յուրովի է մեկնաբանում. Վերևից ամեն Պատգամ յուրովի է խեղաթյուրում. ամեն մեծ սկզբունք յուրովի է կիրառում կյանքում. ամեն արտահայտված կամք յուրովի է հաստատում։ Հետևաբար ինչպե՞ս մեծը տեղավորվի փոքրի մեջ և տիեզերականն անձնականի։ Ինչպե՞ս Բանականությանն ու ամբողջ մարդկությանը Ծառայողը տեղավորվի մի գիտակցության մեջ, որը միայն օջա՛խն է ընդունում։ Ինչպե՞ս անձնանվեր ուղևարը կարող է հաստատվել փոքրիկ առօրեականության հասկացման մե՛ջ։ Միայն երբ Վերարքայությանը նվիրվածության կայծն է վառվում սրտում, կարելի է բաց Դարպասներ գտնել։ Միայն Ուսուցչի հանդեպ նվիրվածությունը կարող է բացել Դարպասները։ Իր սեփական ուղին ընտրած յուրաքանչյուր ոք պետք է ճանաչի իր ուղեծրի մենավորությունը, քանզի միայն Վերարքայության հանդեպ սերն ու նվիրվածությունն է ներառնում ոգուն Լույսի Շղթայի մեջ։ Այդպես յուրաքանչյուրը որոշում է իր կարման։ Միայն Լույսով ենք մենք մոտենում Լույսին։



- - - - - - -



*274.* 


Բարու և չարի միջև սահմանների բացահայտումը զբաղեցնում է մարդկանց։ Շատ լեգենդներ են նվիրված այդ երևույթին։ Ասված է, թե ինչպես, այդ սահմանը նշելու համար, Հրեշտակապետը լուսակիր սուրը դրեց բարու և չարի միջև։ Իհարկե, վատ է մնալ չարի տարածքում, բայց նմանապես ցավոտ է ժողովվել հրեղեն լեզվակի կողքին։ Բայց մարդիկ ձգտում են այդ սրով վիրավորել իրենց։ Հետևաբար նշենք այն մարդկանց, որոնք նայում են աչքերով և հասկանում են  սրտի տեսողության գիտակցությամբ։ Նրանք ձգտելու են հեռու և ասես դեպի հեռավոր փարոսն են ձգելու իրենց։ Արժեքավոր են հեռավոր նավարկության այդ խարիսխները։ Ալիքների լվացող հարվածների միջև մաքրվում են չարի գարշահոտ հետքերը։ Հատկապես այժմ պետք է հեռավոր խարիսխներ նետել։ Կարելի է տեսնել, թե ինչպես են իրենց իմաստը կորցնում փոքր տարածությունները։ Միասնության մեծ Ծրագրի մեջ է մտնում նյութական և հոգևոր չափանիշների ընդլայնումը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*275.* 


Տարածական հաղորդալարին դիպչելը հրեղեն կենտրոնների հզոր համահնչություն է արտահայտում։ Տարածական հրին դիպչելը հրահրում է նոր լարումներ, այդպես Տիեզերքում կարելի է հաստատել համահնչության մեծությունը։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն մարդկությանը չմտորել մեծ սկզբունքների վրա, որոնք կառավարում են կյանքը։ Անտեսել Ղեկավարող Ուժերը՝նշանակում է կտրել արծաթե թելը և անջատել սեփական անձը Վերարքայության շղթայից։ Մոլորակը հիվանդ է, քանզի կորցրել է բարձրագույն սկզբունքները, ուրեմն պետք է ամենակենսական ընբռնում արտահայտել մեծ սկզբունքներին և աշխարհներն իրար կապող արծաթե թելին։ Այդպես Մենք հաստատում ենք Վերարքայության սկզբունքները։



- - - - - - -



*276.* 


Որքա՜ն անպետք երևույթներ են կառուցում մարդիկ իրենց համար։ Որքա՜ն ավելորդ կարմայական բարդություններ են իրենց համար ստեղծում։ Եվ ամենը միայն Վերարքայությունը սրտում ընդունել չցանկանալու պատճառով։ Այդպիսով բոլոր հաստատումները կարող են միայն այն ժամանակ մտնել կյանք, երբ գիտակցությունը կկարողանա ընդունել  Վերարքայությունը։ Ամեն չարիք աշխարհում ծնվում է Վերարքայության մեծ սկզբունքին հակազդելուց։ Ամեն հաղթանակ իրագործվում է միայն Վերարքայության սկզբունքով, ուստի պետք է ամրապնդվել հաստատված Վերարքայության վրա։



- - - - - - -



*277.* 


Հիրավի, ներքին կրակների հիմքը համապատասխանում է էլեկտրականության լույսերին։ Որքան ավելի մեծ է լարումը, այնքան ավելի խիտ է լույսը։ Մանուշակագույն աստղը՝ բարձրագույն լարման նշանն է։ Դուք զգացել եք նման լարման արձագանքը, այն համապատասխանում է Մեր մշտական լարմանը։ Հարաբերականության երևույթը վերցրեք Անսահմանությանը համապատասխան։ Հաճախ անտեղյակ մարդիկ մտածում են, որ բարձրագույն աշխարհների լարումն ավելի փոքր է, քան իրենցը՝ «երկնքում, ինչպես երկրի վրա», և բարձրագույն ոլորտների լարումն անհամեմատելի է երկրային պայքարի հետ։ Կարելի է պատկերացնել, թե տարածության մեջ որքան են մեծանում խնդիրները։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*278.* 


Կարելի է հասկանալ, թե որքան ավելի բարդ են խմբակային, պետական և ազգային կարմաները։ Մարդկության պայմանական սահմանների հետ նրանց խառնվելը ոչ թե փոքրանում, այլ մեծանում է։ Կարելի է զգալ, թե որքան սրված է Բնության արձագանքի անհամապատասխանությունը բազմապատկող հարաբերությունը Լույսի Ուժերի և մթի միջև։ Կարող եք տեսնել, թե որքան են վարանում թույլ ոգիները, որքան են շատանում մոլագարությունները և որքան են այդ մոլագարությունները բարդեցնում կարման։ Այդպես էլ երկրային կռիվը ոչ ոքի չպետք է վշտացնի, քանզի կարելի է հասկանալ նրա ավելացումն Անսահմանության մեջ։
Հե՞շտ է արդյոք այնտեղ, որտեղ մոլեգնում է չդրսևորվածի Քաոսը։ Լարված սիրտը Վերարքայության շղթայով կարող է զգալ տիեզերական կռվի լարման արձագա՛նքը։



- - - - - - -



*279.* 


Մեծ աստիճանների կառուցման ժամանակ կարելի է դիտարկել, թե ինչպես է կենտրոնական ուժն իր շուրջ հավաքում բարեշրջման համար անհրաժեշտը։ Ինչպես կիզակետի մագնիս, դեպի իրեն է ձգում առաջընթացի Ղեկավարը, սրբելով հին կուտակումներն ու ստեղծելով նոր հոսանքներ։ Պատմականորեն Ղեկավարներն այդպես են կառուցել երկրները։ Կարելի է հաստատել, որ լիակատար հետևողականություն դրսևորելով Վերարքայությանը, ցանկացած տիեզերական խնդիր կարելի է լուծել։ Ամենից շատ մարդկությունը տառապել է Բարձրագույն Կամքի հետ անջատվածությունից։ Միայն Բարձրագույն Ուժի հետ մեծ միավորման հաստատումն արտահայտելով կարելի է հասնել Բարձրագույն Օրենքների կատարմանը։ Անհնար է, որ հզոր Վերարքայություն հաստատվի առանց Բարձրագույն Կամքը հասկանալու։ 
Հետևաբար ամեն աստիճան շարվում է հաստատված Կամքի գիտակցությամբ, որի դեպքում լարվում են բոլոր բարձագույն համապատասխանությունները։ Այդպես Գանձարանից այնքա՜ն արտահայտված հնարավորություններ կարելի է ձգել։ Մեծ Կամքը չընդունելը բարդեցնում է բոլոր կառույցները, այդպե՛ս պետք է հիշել։ Ամեն կառույց կանգուն է իր կիզակետի վրա, ուստի պետք է գործել գիտակցաբար, նկրտելով դեպի Վերարքայություն։



- - - - - - -



*280.* 


Վերադառնանք սիրո հասկացությանը։ Ամեն գրքում պետք է հատուկ և նշանակալի տեղ հատկացվի այդ հիմնական հասկացությանը, քանզի սիրո տակ հաճախ ավելի շատ հակառակն է հասկացվում։ Ճշմարիտ է նշվում, որ սերն առաջնորդող, արարիչ սկիզբ է, նշանակում է, սերը պետք է լինի գիտակցված, նկրտող և անձնանվեր։ Ստեղծագործումն ունի այդ պայմանների կարիքը։ Եթե սիրո մեջ նկատվի ինքնաթուլացում, քայքայում և ծառայություն ինքնությանը, ուրեմն դա չի լինի մարդկության՝ սխրանքի հասկացությունը վեհացնող բարձրագույն հասկացություն։ Սիրով լի սիրտը գործուն, արի և մինչև պարունակելիություն աճող կլինի։ Այդպիսի սիրտը կարող է աղոթել առանց խոսքերի և կարող է լվացվել երանությամբ։ Այնքա՜ն կարիք ունի մարդկությունը սիրո հրի գիտակցման։ Այդպիսի հրին կհամապատասխանի բարձրագույն լարվածության մանուշակագույն աստղը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*281.* 


Պետք է շատ ճշգրիտ գիտակցել Գոյության հիմնական հասկացությունները։ Սխրանքի սերը խիստ չէ նրանց համար, ով բոցավառվում է սրտով, բայց սարսափեցնում է նրանց, ով սիրում է իր թուլությունները և տատանվում է, գրկելով իր պատրանքային «եսը»։ Աշխարհներ շարժել կարողացող սերը նման չէ սիրոն այն ճահճի վրա, որտեղ փտում են վերապրուկների ոսկորները։ Ճահճի վրա դեգերում են քայքայման կրակները, բայց սրտի հավերժական, արարիչ հուրը չի դեգերում, այլ Վերարքայության աստիճաններով նպատակասլաց դեպի Բարձրագույն Լույս է հառնում։ Սերը՝ առաջնորդող, արարչագործ սկիզբն է։
Անտանելի է Բարձրագույն Լույսը, բայց Վերարքայությունը միացնում է այդ շլացուցիչ Գագաթի հետ։ Այնտեղ, որտեղ կարելի էր նույնիսկ կուրանալ, Վերարքայությունը հասցնում է ոգով արթնացածներին։ Սերը Լույսի պսակն է։



- - - - - - -



*282.* 


Հիմքը, որի վրա ամեն ինչ կառուցվում է, պետք է քայքայումից պահպանված լինի։ Հիմքը, որն ամեն ինչ պահում է, պետք է զարդարված լինի բոլոր լավագույն նկրտումներով։ Չէ՞ որ հիմքի քարերի վրա է կանգուն կառույցը։ Չէ՞ որ հիմքի վրա է կանգուն յուրաքանչյուր հաստատում։ Ինչպե՞ս են ուրեմն մարդիկ վերաբերվում հիմքերի հետ, առանց հասկանալու, որ ամենագլխավորը հիմնաքա՛րն է։ Այնքա՜ն բան են փչացրել մարդիկ իրենց մարգարիտը չհասկանալով և ամենաէականը թողնելով կարկուտի երևույթին։ Այդպես մարդկությունը պետք է հասկանա հիմքի հզորության մեծ նշանակությունը և ամբողջ ոգով ընդունի Վերարքայությունը։



- - - - - - -



*283.* 


Մարդկային անարդարության ժամին տարածական արդարության մասին հիշեք։ Հիրավի, գոյություն ունեն բարձրագույն սարերի քարտեզներ, բայց խորին անդունդների քարտեզներ գոյություն չունեն։ Նույնիսկ ոգու թռիչքներից հեռու գտնվողները բարձունքները գերադասում են անդունդներին։ Եթե քարավանը հավասարվում է ըստ  ամենաթույլի, պատմությունը կառուցվում է ամենաուժեղների վրա։ Ուրեմն հիշենք այն ամենահրաշալի էության մասին, որն ընտրում է բարեշրջման համար ամենաարժեքավորը։ Եթե մենք կարող ենք համոզված լինենլ, որ ծառայում ենք բարեշրջմանը, ուրեմն կարող ենք ապավինել տարածական արդարությանը։ Բայց այդ նույն արդարությունը անհրաժեշտ զգուշություն է կարգադրում սև ուժերի հետ։ Սովորաբար նրանք անմիջականորեն չեն մոտենում, նրանք ընտրում են երեքից ոչ պակաս միջնորդներ, նրանք գիտեն, որ իրենց աուրան կարող է հեշտորեն ճանաչվել և ընտրում են հաջորդականության շղթան, շատ նրբորեն աստիճանավորում հիմնելով։ Դավաճանության տարատեսակների մասին խոսում ենք ոչ պատահականորեն։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*284.* 


Երբ խոսում եմ սևերի մասին, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ուշադրություն դարձնել նրանց հղկված գործելաձևերի վրա և նշմարել, թե որքան համբերատար են նրանք սողում դեպի նպատակակետը և ինչպես են ընտրում թիկունք, որի հետևում կթաքնվեն։ Այնպես որ դուք տեսնում եք  ոչ թե սևերի, այլ գորշերի և համարյա սպիտակների՛։ Բայց այդ հեռագրությունն ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն է պահանջում։



- - - - - - -



*285.* 


Քաղցկեղը կարելի է բուժել հոգեկան էներգիայով, որովհետև հիվանդությունը սերմանում է հենց արյան մեջ հոգեկան էներգիայի բացակայությունը։ Հաճախ հոգեկան էներգիան շորթվում է հոգևոր հետահարման հետևանքով, ինպես տեղի ունեցավ Ռամակրիշնայի և որոշ այլ մեծագործների հետ։ Իհարկե, նրանք այն ունեն հսկայական քանակությամբ, բայց, առաքելով այն հեռավոր տարածություններ, նրանք կարող են ժամանակավորապես անպաշտպան մնալ։ Հիրավի, անհրաժեշտ է Վերարքայության մոտեցումը, և նույնիսկ մեծագործները երբեմն անձնվիրության մղումով մսխել են իրենց ուժերն օրինական ծախսումից ավելի։ Այդ պատճառով Վերարքայության մասին պնդում ենք բարեշրջման համար, որպեսզի հաստատենք Բարձրերի շղթայի հանդեպ ուժերի կիրառման նպատակահարմարությունը։ Հետևաբար ասում եմ՝ խնայեք ձեր առողջությունը, որպեսզի նույնիսկ այդ պայմանով հարակցվեք Վերարքայությանը։



- - - - - - -



*286.* 


Բարձրագույն Կա՛մք։ Ո՞վ է նրա մասին հիշում։ Ո՞վ է խորհրդածում այն բանի վրա, թե ինչ է հաստատվում Բարձրագույն Կամքով։ Շատերը պնդում են, որ երևույթն իրենց հասկանալի է, հասկանալի է, թե ինչ է ցանկանում Բարձրագույն Կամքը, բայց մարդկությունը նկատի է առնում միայն սեփական ուղղությունը, առանց հաշվի առնելու բարեշրջման ընթացքը։ Հետևաբար այդքան շատ են հակառակ հոսանքների կուտակումները, և մարդկությունը կորցրել է պաշտպանունակությունը, քանզի ընթանում է Բարձրագույն Կամքին հակառակ։ Այդպես պետք է հասկանալ Բարձրագույն Կամքի ամբողջ տիեզերական նշանակությունը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*287.* 


Անդրադառնանք նվիրվածությանը։ Այս հասկացությունը նույնպես ենթարկվում է բազմաթիվ խեղաթյուրումների։ Նվիրվածությունը նման չէ ոչ հողմաղացների, ոչ էլ վարձու երգչի։ Ավելի շուտ այն նման է հաստատուն գագաթնային աշտարակի, որը վախվորած շրջանցում են թշնամիները և որի հարկաբաժիններում բարեկամի համար միշտ օթևանն է պատրաստ։ Նվիրվածությունը հակադրված է կասկածին, որը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան տգիտություն։ Նշանակում է, նվիրվածությունը հիմնված է լուսավորչության վրա։ Այսպիսով իմացության օրինականությունը՝ նվիրվածության ազգականն է։ Այն դյուրահավատություն չէ, թեթևամտություն չէ, այլ ամրություն և անդրդվելիություն։ Իհարկե, նվիրվածության աշտարակը շարվում է ոչ քիչ աշխատանքով, ոչ փոքր վճռականությամբ, և նվիրվածությունն ընկճել կարող է միայն ուխտադրժությունը, որ նույնն է, ինչ դավաճանությունը։ Բայց արժեքավո՛ր են նվիրվածության աշտարակները։ Նման Աշրամները, մագնիսի նման, ձգում են հզոր սրտերին, նրանք ոգեղենության բուծարաններ են։ Նույնիսկ նյութական բնությու՛նը փոխակերպվում է այդ աշտարակների մոտակայքում։



- - - - - - -



*288.* 


Մարդկության կողմից այնքա՜ն քիչ են հասկացվում տիեզերական օրենքները։ Կենսական բոլոր կառույցներն ընթանում են Տիեզերքին հակառակ։ Այդպես մարդկությունն ընկալում է միայն տեսանելի հետևանքների չնչին քանակությունը, բայց հրաժարվում է Տիեզերքի գանձերն ընդունել։ Դրա պատճառը անհավատությունն է և մութը։ Այդ պատճառով անջատում տեղի ունեցավ։ Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է պնդել մարդկությանը տիեզերքի օրենքները, եթե մարդկության առջև հերքման այդպիսի պատ է բարձրացել։ Այդպես ամեն մեծ օրենք համապատասխանում է կյանքին և առաջնորդող օրենքներին։ Այդպես կարելի է կառուցել Վերարքայության շղթայի վրա, որը դեպի արտահայտված Գեղեցկության Գագաթն է տանում։



- - - - - - -



*289.* 


Տիեզերական օրենքների հաստատման սկզբունքները հիմնադրված են ոգու մեջ։ Նկրտումը դեպի Ծառայություն միշտ բացում է դրսևորված Դարպասները. այդպես Մեր հաղթանակը միշտ իրականանում է նկրտման օրենքով և ոգու անսասանությամբ։ Այդպես կիրականանա  նախասահմանվածը, այդպե՛ս եմ հաստատում։ Այդպես, երբ, հիրավի, պաշտպանված կլինի Մեր հաստատած կիզակետը, Մագնիսը կսկսի գործել։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*290.* 


Բժիշկը սովորաբար ասում է հիվանդին. «Ահա կգա ամառը, կգնաք արևոտ վայր, կվերանորոգվեք սարերի կամ ծովի քամով»։ Նույնիսկ երկրային բժիշկը ապաքինում է, նկրտելով դեպի գալիք։ Կարման անցյալի հիվանդություն է, ապաքինումը նրանից՝ ապագայում։ Իհարկե, դեպի ապագա կարող է նկրտել նա, ով ցանկանում է ազատագրվել անցյալից։ Նկրտումն ամբողջ էությամբ՝ պահպանում է անկումներից։ Ուրեմն հիշեք, որ նշել եմ, ինչպես կարելի է քայլել ջրի վրայով, բայց չեմ ասել, կարելի՞ է արդյոք նրա վրա կանգնել։ Կարման կարելի է փոխել անսանձ նկրտմամբ։



- - - - - - -


*291.* 


Դեպի ապագա շարժումը նման է կրակի շարժմանը։ Կարելի է զարմանալ, թե ինչպես է կրակն ապրում մեկ տեսանելի, մեկ անտեսանելի, թրթռալով և պահպանելով աշխարհի հավասարակշռությունը։ Ուրեմն նկրտենք դեպի ապագա, քանզի, հրեղեն տարերքով համակված, վայր չենք ընկնի։ Բայց հուրը կանչել կարելի է միայն ոգին շարժելով։ Ուրեմն երկրի ոլորտի հանդեպ կիրառենք բարձրագույն օրենքները։ Կարելի է նույնիսկ փոխել կարման, նշանակում է, դեպի գալիքը նկրտումով կարելի է փոխել երկրային բոլոր պայմանները։ Կիրառեք Իմ Հրահանգը կյանքում։ Միայն նկրտողին են կպչում թանկարժեք էներգիաների մասնիկները։



- - - - - - -



*292.* 


Բարեշրջման մեծ աստիճանների շինարարությունը տեղի է ունենում արտասովոր ուղիներով։ Ամեն նոր աստիճան միշտ մարդկությանը բերում է հաստատում, որը մղում է միտքը դեպի նոր հզոր հնարավորություններ։ Այդպես Բարձրագույն Կամքը լարում է յուրաքանչյուր էներգիա Տիեզերական Մագնիսին համապատասխան։ Չկա այնպիսի հաստատում, որը կարող էր տեղի չունենալ, եթե այն առաքված է Բարձրագույն Կամքով։ Չկա այնպիսի նկրտում, որը չէր ընդունվի, եթե առաքված է Բարձրագույն Կամքի կողմից, հետևաբար մարդկությունը պետք է նկրտի միայն դեպի Վերարքայություն։ Հիրավի, այդ տիեզերական հասկացման մեջ են ներդրված շինարարության բոլոր հնարավորություննե՛րը։



- - - - - - -



*293.* 


Հետևաբար, արտահայտելով բաժանվածություն Բարձրագույն Կամքի հետ, այսքա՜ն ուժասպառվել է մարդկությունը։ Այդ պատճառով Մենք այսքան հզոր հաստատում ենք կիզակետը, քանզի առանց կենտրոն անհնար է Բարձրագույն Կամքն ընդունել։ Այդ պատճառով այդքան հզոր Մենք կանչում ենք դեպի Վերարքայություն։ Հիրավի, պետք է սրբորեն պահպանել գանձերը, նրանցով Մենք գործեր ենք կառուցել։ Ամեն սրբազան ստեղծագործում ներդրում է բարեշրջման մեջ։ Խորհենք մեծ մտքի նշանակության մասին, մտորենք Տարայի կրակների մեծ հզորության մասին, խորհենք սրտի նվիրվածության մասին, խորհենք նրանց անսասանության մասին, ովքեր ընթանում են Վեհապետի անունը շուրթերի՛ն։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՅՈԹԵՐՈՐԴ. "ՎԵՐԱՐՔԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ"*


*294.* 


Հասարակ ապարատների միջոցով երբեմն կարելի է պատկերացնել ամենաբարդ օրենքները։ Կարմայի օրենքը բարդ է, բայց վերցրեք Ռումկորֆի կոճը կամ էլեկտրաֆոնային լարով փաթաթված  մեկ այլ գլան, և կստանաք կարմայի ակնառու պատկերը։ Անխախտելիորեն վազում է հոսանքը պարույրով, բայց պահպանիչ փաթույթը ենթարկվում է բոլոր արտաքին ազդեցություններին, ընդ որում ամեն թել կպչում է նախկին պտույտի թելին, կրելով իր վրա անցյալի հետևանքները։ Այդպես ամեն ժամ փոխում է կարման, քանզի ամեն ժամ հրահրում է համապատասխան անցյալ։ Այդպես կարելի է դիպչել անցյալ դրսևորումների մի ամբողջ գծի։
Բայց նույն ակնառու պատկերը ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչպես վնասված չէ ոգու սերմը, և, նկրտելով վեր, այն պահում է մարմինն առանց անցյալից վախենալու։ Հիրավի, կարման սարսափելի է միայն նրանց համար, ով խեղդվում է անգործության մեջ, բայց նկրտող միտքն ազատագրվում է անցյալի ծանրությունից և, ինչպես երկնային մարմին, սլանում է, առանց ճանապարհը կրկնելու։ Այդպես, ունենալով նույնիսկ բավականին ծանր կարմա, կարելի է օգտակար ազատագրում ցուցաբերել։



- - - - - - -



*295.* 


Տեսնենք, թե ինչպես են մարդիկ հասկանում Ծառայությունը Վեհապետին և Վերարքայությանը։ Նա, ով մտածում է հառնալ միայն աղոթքով, հեռու է Ծառայությունից։ Նա, ով ցանկանում է մարդկության Բարորության համար աշխատանքում ներդնել իր լավագույն նկրտումները, պետք է Վեհապետին ընդունի սրտով։ Նա, ով չի զոհաբերում իր հարմարավետությունը, չգիտի, թե Վերարքայությանն ինչպես ծառայի։ Նա, ով չի ընդունում Վերարքայության Ցուցումները, Ծառայությունը չի հասկանում։ Միայն երբ սիրտը պատրաստ է գիտակցաբար ընդունել Բարձրագույն Կամքի հղած հաստատումը, կարելի է ասել, որ Ծառայության արտահայտումն ընդունված է։ Այսպիսով, Մենք հոգեհանգիստների և Աստծոն հղված դատարկ դիմումների սիրահարներ չենք։ Այսպիսով, Մենք հարգում ենք Վերարքայությանը Ծառայելու աշակերտների նկրտումը։ Այդպես հեշտ է հետևել, թե ինչպես է ոգով  Ծառայությունը չընդունողը մեծարում Վեհապետին և Վերարքյությոնը, քանի դեռ ճանապարհը հարմար է։
Այդպես Մենք հաշվի ենք առնում Վերարքայության բեռը թեթևացնելու յուրաքանչյուր նկրտում։ Այդպես մեծում և փոքրում։ Այդպես Մեր ստեղծագործման մեջ Մենք հաստատում ենք հարգանքը ոչ թե խոսքով, այլ գործով։ Մենք վշտանում ենք, երբ հարգանքը տեսնում ենք խոսքերով, այլ ոչ գործի մեջ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*296.* 


Այսպիսով, մարդկությունը մարտկոցը և փոխակերպիչն է այն բարձր էներգիայի, որը մենք պայմանավորվել ենք հոգեկան անվանել։ Մարդկության նշանակությունն այն է, որպեսզի գիտակցության մեջ փոխակերպի այդ էներգիան և Վերարքայության ճանապարհով նկրտի բարձրագույն ոլորտներ։ Սեփական նշանակության հասկացման կորուստը մարդկանց հետ է նետել պատասխանատվության իմացությունից։ Այսպիսով այժմ նորից հիշեցնում ենք Գոյության հիմքի մասին։ Պետք է նորից ձեզ մոտեցնել մեծ հաղորդալարը և գիտակցել կյանքի վերանորոգման սկիզբը։ Դուք նկատել եք, թե որքան ենք Մենք դեմ ոգեկանչությանը, բայց հաճախ ենք խոսում նուրբ մարմինների մասին։ Մենք ժպտում ենք ժամանակակից հիպնոսին, բայց խոսում ենք ճառագայթների և մագնիսների մասին։ Մենք խորհուրդ ենք տալիս վերանայել  դեղաբանությունը, բայց տալիս ենք մի քանի հիմնական դեղամիջոցներ։



- - - - - - -



*297.* 


Ու՞ր է ուրեմն ուղղվում ուշադրությունը։ Պետք է հասկանալ, որ բարեշրջման հիմքում ընկած է կատարելագործումը, այն կոչում է պարզեցման և հեռավոր աշխարհների հետ անմիջական շփման։ Կարելի է տեսնել, թե ինչպես պրանայաման և տարբեր Յոգաների արհեստական եղանակները կարող են փախարինվել հասարակ հրեղեն սրտով։ Իհարկե, այդ պարզությունը հարաբերական է, դեպի այն է տանում բոցավառվող հրեղեն ուղին։ Բայց և այնպես նա կյանք է ներդնում հենց այն, ինչը մերժվել էր որպես վերացականություն և մտացածին բան։ Համարում եմ, որ դեպի ճանաչման ուղի տանող ամեն նկրտում պետք է շուտափույթ բերել կատարման։ Ասում են՝ ինչու՞ չենք ստիպում նկրտել դեպի բարեշրջում։ Բայց նույնիսկ հասարակ դայակն ասում է երեխային՝ մեծ եղիր, գտիր ի՛նքդ։



- - - - - - -



*298.* 


Երբ մարդկությունը հասկանա, որ գոյություն ունի մարդկային գործերի հետևանքներով հագեցած ճանապարհ, կարելի կլինի ապաքինել մոլորակը։ Ինչպես գազեր, դրանք թունավորում են Երկիրը և խտացնում են մթնոլորտը, ուստի պետք է խորհել արտահայտված հետևանքների հաստատման վրա։ Մարդկությունը մոռացել է, որ քավությունը պետք է տեղի ունենա կարմայական ճանապարհով, հետևաբար ամեն կուտակված աստիճան կարող է փոխակերպվել դեպի Վերարքայության բարձրագույն օրենքը նկրտման ներքո։ Մեծ Վերարքայության շղթան ամբողջ աշխարհին կյանք է տալիս, և այդ օրենքի ընդունումը կարող է էներգիայի նոր մուտք բացել։ Այդպես կարելի է շարել լավագույն աստիճանը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*299.* 


Ամեն հասկացում իր հավասարակշռումն ունի։ Վերարքայության հանդեպ հարգանքը իր հավասարակշռումն ունի երաշխավորման հասկացության մեջ։ Եթե դեպի վեր Վերարքայության հանդեպ հարգանքն է, ուրեմն դեպի վար՝ երաշխավորումն է։ Նույնիսկ երաշխավորման տերափիմ գոյություն ունի։ Դուք տեսել եք տերափիմով երաշխավորություն. այնքան է անխախտ երաշխավորությունը, քանի դեռ գիտակցված է Վերարքայությունը։ Վկայում եմ. որքան անփոխարինելի է Ուսուցիչը, նույնքան էլ ամուր է երաշխավորությունը։ Ուստի Ուսուցիչ բառը թեթևամտորեն մի արտասանեք։ Այլ արտասանելով, մի մտածեք այդ արծաթե թելի կտրվելու մասին։ Դրա հետևանքը թեթևամիտը կարող է ճաշակել հասարակ օրինակի վրա։ Թող պատից ամուր կապի ռետինե քուղ և, գոցելով աչքերը, ձգի այն ամբողջ ուժով. ոչ գերբնական կապտուկ կառաջանա։ Ուրեմն ի՞նչ կարող է ստացվել արծաթե թելի կտրվելուց։ Նորեն վախկոտ ու վավաշոտ գիտակցությունը կասի վախեցնելու մասին, բայց ամեն օրենք, ամեն մեքենա կարող է տհաճություն պատճառել, եթե նրա հետ սխալ ես վարվում։



- - - - - - -



*300.* 


Հատկապես սիրուց դրդված պետք է սովորել, թե որքան իմաստնաբար պետք է վարվել Ուսուցչի սրբազան հասկացության հետ։ Գոյություն չունեն այն երեսուն արծաթադրամները, որոնցով կարելի կլիներ տարբեր ուսուցիչներ վարձել։ Ինչպես նաև իմաստնորեն պետք է ընտրել աշակերտներին։ Միևնույն արծաթե թելը ամեն Ուսուցչի կապում է ամեն աշակերտի հետ։ Եթե արդեն արտասանված է երաշխավորությունը, այն մտնում է կարմայի հիմքի մեջ։ Կյանքի տարբեր իրադարձությունների վրա կարելի է դիտարկել, թե որքան աներկբա է ասվածը։ Ոչ ոք չի կարող արդարանալ օրենքների չիմացությամբ, ուստի ավելի լավ է կրկնել ամեն էջի վրա, քան թույլ տալ կործանիչ մոլորություն, որն իր հետևից կբերի հետևանքների զզվելի պոչը։ Ոչ թե խստորեն, այլ կենսականորեն է պետք հասկանալ օրենքը։ Ոչ թե խոսքով, այլ սրտով է պետք ընդունել խորհու՛րդը։ Իզուր չէ, որ ատամները որպես լեզվի փական են տեղադրված։



- - - - - - -



*301.* 


Ժամանակը շատ վե՛հ է։ Հիշեք, քանի Մովսեսը սարի վրա սալիկներն էր պատրաստում, ներքևում ժողովուրդը խելացնորության էր տրված։ Բայց անօրինականության հորթն այնուամենայնիվ ավերվե՛ց Բարձրագույն Օրենքի առջև։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*302.* 


Մարդկանց ձգտումը միշտ չափվում է նրանց ծառայությամբ Լույսին կամ մթին։ Ըստ այդմ կարելի է դատել կյանքում նրանց նշանակման մասին։ Այդպիսով ամենից վատ է մտածողության կիսատվածությունը և կիսախառը նկրտումը։ Ավերիչները միշտ կառուցում են միայն կիսախառը  նկրտման վրա։ Կիսախառը ծառայողից ավելի վատ բան չկա, քանզի նա թաքնվում է կիսատվածության երևույթի տակ, ուստի Մեզ ավելի գերադասելի է Լույսի ուղիղ թշնամին։ Փոքր որդերը, որոնք սողում են մառախուղի գալուն հետ մեկտեղ, Մեր կողմից մեծ կռիվների չեն թույլատրվում։ Եվ ուրեմն կիսատվածությունից պետք է խուսափել։ Միշտ և բոլոր միջոցներով պետք է խուսափել կիսախառը մարդկանց հետ շփումից։ Այդպիսիվ աշակերտներին ցույց տված կիսատվածությունը նրանց հետ է գցում հազար տարի. և այդ պատճառով պետք է գիտենալ, թե որտեղ հաստատել սեփական գիտակցությունը։ Այսպիսով, Լույսի ծառայողը կիսատվածություն չի ճանաչում։



_ _ _ _ _ _ _



*303.* 


Ամենակործանիչն է, երբ կիսատվածությունը հաստատվողին է գալիս ճանապարհի վրա, քանզի այդ ժամանակ տեղի է ունենում մտածողության և գործողությունների երկատում, հետևաբար կիսատվածությունը Ուսմունքի թշնամին է։ Եվ երբ Մենք կիսատվածություն ենք տեսնում Վերարքայության նկատմամբ, ուրեմն պետք է արմատախիլ անել այդ կործանիչ հաստատումը։ Քանզի երբ չկա ամբողջականություն, չի կարող շինարարություն լինել։ Հետևաբար աշակերտները պետք է հասկանան, թե որքան կարևոր է ունենալ ամբողջական նկրտում։ Դրա համար պետք է զոհաբերել սեփական հարմարությունը, անձնական ինքնակարծիքը, անձնական ինքնագայթակղեցումը և միշտ հիշել, որ Վերարքայությունը չպետք է ծանրաբեռնվի։ Այդպես պետք է հիշել նրանց, ով Ծառայությունը հասկանում է որպես հանձնարարություն Վեհապետի և Վերարքայության վրա։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*304.* 


Մահաթմա թարգմանվում է որպես Մեծ Հոգի։ Ոմանք Մահաթմաներին պատկերացնում են որպես կատարելապես առանձին ռասա։ Պետք չէ Մեծ Հոգուն կատարելապես առանձին պատկերացնել։ Յուրաքանչյուր Մահաթմա իր վերելքը սկսել է ժողովդրական ամբոխի միջից, ընդամենը խիզախելով ընտրել Մեծ Հոգու դժվարին ուղին։ Ճիշտ նույնպես խիզախման կողքին նա բացահայտել է իր սրտում ոգու վրդովմունքը, քանզի այլ կերպ ինչպե՞ս կբռնկվեն կրակները։ Այդ կրակների վրա է գեղձազատումների թանկարժեք նյութը փոխակերպվում առողջարար հիմնանյութի։ Կարելի է տեսնել, թե ինչպես հրեղեն էության թուքը կարող է վանել բորբոքումը և կենսարար էներգիա բռնկել մեռած կենտրոններում։ Ձեռնադրման առողջարար ուժի կողքին կանգնած է գեղձազատումների սրբազան հատկությունը։ Ուսուցանելի է փակ կենտրոններով մարդու գեղձազատումները համեմատել հրեղեն հիմնանյութի արտաթորումների հետ։ Եթե սովորական օրգանիզմների համար խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բուսական դեղամիջոցներ, ավելի գիտակիցների համար գոյություն ունի հրի սրբազան արտաթորումների հզոր լաբորատորիա։



- - - - - - -



*305.*


Իմ վերջին գիրքը կհասկանան քչերը։ Ո՞վ կգնահատի Փրկչի թքի սրբազան որակը կամ Մովսեսի ձեռնադրումը։ Մարդիկ չեն սովորել գնահատել հրեղեն սիրտը։ Գիրքը կարող է օգնել նրանց, ով արդեն զգացել է արևային օձի սաղմը։ Նա իր օղակներն է ավարտում հրեղեն ժայթքումների միջև։ Չի կարելի ստորգետնյա հրի հաստատում պատկերացնել առանց սրտի կրակների ժայթքման։ Դուք գիտեք Հրեղեն Հոգու սովորական ժայթքումների մասին, որոնք չեն կարող փոխարինվել ոչ մի բանով, քանզի հրի այդ գազը պետք է դուրս ելնի և միանա տարածության հրի հետ։ Բայց հազվադեպ են Հրեղեն Հոգիները հասնում տիեզերական հրի հետ կապի այդ երևույթին։ Այդ աստիճանը Մենք սրբազան ենք անվանում, քանզի բարձրագույն աշխարհների հրի լույսը միավորվում է մոլորակային Հրեղեն Հոգիների ճառագայթների հետ. դա դեպի Մահաթմաներ տանող ամենակարճ ճանապարհն է։ 
Մի վախեցեք լարումից, դա նույն ճանապարհն է։ Մի ամաչեք թախծել, դա հրից է։ Մի բարկացեք, քանզի սիրտն այդ արմատը չի սիրում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*306.* 


Երբ իրադարձությունները կուտակվում են, համապատասխանաբար նկրտում է նաև ստորգետնյա հուրը։ Այդպես, երբ տեղի է ունենում ուժերի տեղաշարժ, պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել տիեզերական կրակների վրա։ Մի դեպքում՝ վերածնունդ, մյուս դեպքում՝ տեղաշարժ. ամենուր տեղի են ունենում տիեզերական երևույթներ, և տիեզերական հուրը հագեցնում է ամեն ընթացիկ պրոցես։ Ժողովրդական ուժը սնվում է համապատասխան ոգով, և նույնպիսի ձգողական ուժ միավորում է ժողովրդական տեղաշարժերը։ Ուստի կարելի է ասել, որ Տիեզերքի լարումը փոխանցվում է բոլոր երկրներում, այնպես որ մարդկությունն անկարող է առանձնացնել իրեն ընդհանուր հաստատումից։ Հետևաբար բարձրագույն օրենքը ձգտում է դեպի Ընդհանուր Բարիք, և մարդկության ոգին կարիք ունի դեպի բարձրագույն օրենք նկրտման։



- - - - - - -



*307.* 


Հետևաբար մարդկությունը պետք է հասկանա բարձագույն օրենքների գեղեցկությունը։  Ուրեմն ի՞նչը ցույց կտա ուղին դեպի ստեղծագործումը, եթե ոչ Վերարքայության ճշմարիտ ըմբռնումն ու հարգանքը։ Ի՞նչն ուրեմն կձգի ոգին դեպի Բարձրագույնը, եթե ոչ Վերարքայության օրենքին հետևելը։ Ի՞նչն ուրեմն կուղղորդի ոգուն դեպի Ճշմարտությունը, եթե ոչ Վերարքայության ըմբռնումը։ Հետևաբար բարձրագույն ըմբռնման համար պետք է ընդունել Վերարքայությունը սրտով և անդադրում ձգտել դեպի Վերարքայության բարձրագույն օրենքը։



- - - - - - -



*308.* 


Փորձառու ծովագնացը, գուշակելով մոտալուտ հողմը, խոժոռվում է քարացած ծովի վրա, և, կանխատեսելով հաջող նավարկությունը, ժպտում է աղմկոտ քամուն։ Այդպիսի ծովագնացի մասին ասում են՝ նա ճանաչում է ծովը։ Ասում ենք՝ նա ճանաչում է կյանքը, եթե մեկը կարողանում է հասկանալ արտաքին և ներքին երևույթների տարբերությունը։ Որոշ հիմարներ ճչում են. «Ապստամբությու՜ն», երբ լսում են կճուճ վաճառող առևտրականի ճիչը, և տեսնելով փակ շուկան, հպարտանում են հանգստությամբ։ Մեր ուղին է՝ սովորել և դիտարկել, թե որքան տարբեր են մտածելու ազատագրված մտածողությամբ մարդիկ։ Կարելի է դպրոցներում բացել մտածողության և կյանքի պրոցեսներին հետևելու դասարաններ։ Հաճախ կարելի է նկատել, թե ինչպես մանչուկը մեծահասակից ավելի լավ կհասկանա տեղի ունեցածի գաղտնի էությունը։ Միայն ըստ ներքին զգացման կմոտենանք արդարացի գնահատականի։ Մրրիկի համար կնախընտրենք քարացած մակերևույթը և ուշադրություն չենք դարձնի դռների վրա ծփացող վարագույրներին։ Այդպես կհասկանանք իրադարձությունների ձևավորումը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*309.* 


Երբ մրցակցում են Լույսի և մթի Ուժերը, ամեն ճամբարի ուղեծիրն է հիմնվում։ Այն, ինչով սնվում է Լուսավոր Ճամբարը, իհարկե, լարման կենտրոնը կլինի, և Լույսի նպատակը մթի համար նշանակետ կդառնա։ Հետևաբար երբ մրցակցում են Ուժերը, ուրեմն պետք է պաշտպանել կենտրոնին վերաբերվող ամեն բան։ Գլխավոր տարածական հուրը գտնվելու է կենտրոնում, և պետք է խնայել արգելափակիչ ցանցը։ Այդպես Լույսի Ուղեծիրը կլանում է մութը։



- - - - - - -



*310.* 


Երբ Լույսի և մթի Ուժերը լարվում են, պետք է խնայել առողջությունը, քանզի տարածական հուրը մոլեգնում է և մութը լարված է։ Բայց Մեր բոլոր դրսևորումներում պետք է հաղթանակ տեսնել։ Երբ քարուքանդ է լինում ամբողջ հինն ու բարեշրջման և հրի դարաշրջանի համար անընդունելին, մնում է խարիսխը միայն, որը կփրկի մարդկությանը՝ Վերարքայության խարիսխը, որը կմիավորի ամբողջ շղթան և կտա ամբողջ հզորությունը։  Այդպես պետք է անսահմանորեն հաստատվել Վերարքայության մեջ։



- - - - - - -



*311.* 


Հետևենք, թե ինչպե՜ս են տքնում սևերը։ Պետք է նկատել նրանց առանձնահատուկ սովորությունները։ Աննշան մարդու վրա նրանք չեն զայրանա։ Նրանք մտածում են, որ ծառայության առաջին աստիճանները հատկապես օգտակար են իրենց համար։ Ոչնչությունը ոչնչություն է դավաճանության մեջ էլ։ Հենց դավաճանությունն է սևերի դավերի գլխավոր հիմքը։ Դավաճանության համար պետք է ինչ-որ բան գիտենալ։ Այդ նվիրվածությամբ չհաստատված հարաբերական գիտելիքը կարելի է գտնել առաջին աստիճանների վրա։ Պետք է գիտենալ, թե խախուտ նվիրվածության վրա ինչպես է ազդում դատապարտումը։ Տխուր է դիտել, թե, գտնելով ճարտար արդարացումներ, ինչպիսի աննշան շեղումներով է աշակերտը սկսում բնավորել իր մեջ անտարբերությու՛նը։ Դանակի սայրի պես, կորցնում է սիրտն իր պահպանիչ ցա՛նցը։ Առանց այդ պատյանի, դանակը խոցում է հենց իրեն կրողին. բայց նման խթանները դեպի հաղթանակ չեն տանում, այլ բերում են միայն բարկություն։ Եթե Ուսուցչին նսեմացնելու գործում մեկ օր հաջող է ընթացել, ուրեմն ինչու՞ վաղն էլ Բարձրյալի վրա լուտանք չթափել։ Եվ երբ կարող է կտրվել արծաթե թելը, ուրեմն քարացման սայրն անդառնալիորեն սրվել է։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*312.* 


Անհրաժեշտ է հետևել այդ տատանվողներին, քանզի մեծ է նրանցից վարակը։ Հաճախ նրանք արդեն պետք է սուզվեն սև զանգվածի մեջ, բայց նրանց մսխած վատաբանությունը վիրավորում է շատ անմեղների։ Դուք ճշմարիտ եք զինվում նրանց անտարբերության դեմ, այն քայքայում է բոլոր նախաձեռնությունները։ Եվ ուրեմն ինչպիսի՞ կրակներ են հնարավոր անտարբերության ցրտի դեմ։ Ու նաև Ուսուցչի հաստատման երևույթը նման է ծաղիկներ ջրելուն։ Չի՛ ցամաքի ջրված այգին։ Մեր հոգն է առաջ շարժելը։ Մեզ մոտ նոր չափերի հաստատու՛մ է։ Մեր համոզմունքների հանդեպ անտարբերությունն անթույլատրելի՛ է։



- - - - - - -



*313.* 


Երբ ոգին լիքն է նկրտմամբ, անտարբերություն չի կարող լինել։ Երբ ոգին բոցավառվում է, չի կարող անտարբերություն լինել։ Այդ որակը իմունիտետ է անտարբերության դեմ։ Միայն երբ ոգին ճանապարհվում է դեպի էգոիզմ, կարող է ոգու մահ տեղի ունենալ։ Ուստի պետք է բոցավառ պահպանել ոգին անտարբերությունից, որտեղ կբնավորվի բաց թողնված նկրտմամբ ծնված չարը, որտեղ չարը կհասցնի հարված, որն իր պտուղներն է բերելու։ Դժվար է նշել անտարբերությամբ ծնունդ առած չարի արմատը։ Միայն անվերջանալի դետքային նպատակասլացության մեջ կարելի է շինարարությանը պահապան գտնել։ Հետևաբար, նախաձեռնելով մեծ գործեր, պետք է հասկանալ, որ անկիրարկելի են ինքնությունն ու անտարբերությունը։
Ուստի Մենք պահանջում ենք, որպեսզի առաջին միտքը նվիրված լինի Ուսուցչին։ Մի՞թե կարելի է հասնել հաջողության, երբ աշակերտն առաջին տեղն է դնում իրենը։ Մի՞թե չենք շարադրում մենք ամեն ինչ մեծ անվան վրա։ Մի՞թե գեղեցկությունը չենք դրել հիմքում։ Չէ՞ որ աշխարհի համար մեծ հիմքեր տվեցինք, ուստի ամեն միտք պետք է գնահատել, որպես մեծ կառույցի հիմք։ Հիրավի, մե՛ծ է ապագան։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*314.* 


Արիության հասկացությունների մեջ ամենաանհաղթելին բոցավառ սրտի արիությունն է, երբ իր ամբողջ վճռականությամբ, սխրանքի լիակատար գիտակցությամբ դրսևորված զինվորը ճանաչում է հարձակման ճանապարհը միայն։ Արիության այդ սխրանքի հետ համեմատվել կարող է միայն վհատության արիության ծայրահեղ աստիճանը։ Հուսահատությունը նույնպիսի շտապողականությամբ է փախչում անցյալից, ինչպես բոցավառ սրտի արիությունը հաղթահարում է ապագան։ Այսպիսով, որտեղ չկա բոցավառ սրտի արիություն, այնտեղ թող հուսահատությա՛ն արիություն լինի։ Միայն այդ կերպ զինվորները կարող են հաղթանակ տանել, երբ մեծ է ճնշումը։ Արիության մնացած բոլոր ձևերը նշանակություն չունեն, քանզի նրանց մեջ կիսատություն կլինի. քանզի պետք է խուսափել վախկոտությանը և դավաճանությանը հարևան այդ հատկությունից։



- - - - - - -



*315.* 


Աշխարհի վերակառուցումը լարում է Տիեզերքի բոլոր ուժերը։ Եթե մարդկությունը հասկանար, որ վերակառուցումը պահանջում է ոգու նկրտվածություն, հեշտորեն հնարավոր կլիներ հավասարակշռություն հաստատել աշխարհում, բայց ժողովուրդները չեն խորհում, թե ինչ դնեն կշեռքին և որտեղ է գերակշռությունը։ Այդ պատճառով մտածողության քաոսն այդքան կործանարար է մարդկության համար, և տեղաշարժվող ժողովուրդներն այդպես սուզվում են հատակ և դեպի հոգևոր փոխակերպում տանող միջոցներ չեն ձեռնարկում։ Ուստի ժամանակն է խորհել ոգեղեն որոնումներ հիմնելու վրա։ Երբ տիեզերական հանկարծաշրջումները պահանջում են հզոր լարում, մարդկությունը պետք է գիտենա, թե որտեղ փնտրի փրկության կենտրոնը։
Հետևաբար ոգեղեն կենտրոնի որոնումն առավելապես դեպի Վերարքայություն կբերի։ Մարդկությունը կորցրել է փրկության անհրաժեշտ բանաձևը։ Հետևաբար փրկարար խարիսխը՝ Վերարքայության Կիզակետն է։ Միայն գիտակցված որոնումն ու Վերարքայության հաստատումը կտա փրկություն, այո՛, այո՛, այո՛։ Այդ պատճառով Մենք տվել ենք գեղեցկության վրա ստեղծված գործերի և գործողությունների հիմքը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*316.* 


Ծաղիկների, խեժերի և սերմերի բուրմունքով բուժումը գալիս է հինավուրց ժամանակներից։ Այդպես վարդը ոչ միայն մուշկի նմանություն է տալիս, այլև կանխում է իմպերիլը*։ Վարդերի այգին հների մոտ ոգեշնչման վայր էր համարվում։ Ֆրիզիաներն օգտակար են ջղային համակարգին, որն այնքա՜ն թրթռում է Հրեղեն Հոգու մոտ։ Գարու հատիկներն անփոխարինելի են թոքերի համար, արդեն գիտեք դաղձի, մայրու և այլ խեժերի մասին։ Այսպիսով օծանելիքներն այսօր նույնպես անիմաստ են, ինչպես նաև արժեքների այլ ոտնահարումներ։ Բայց բուրմունքի ծիլն ընկած է օգտակար, բայց մոռացված իմացության մեջ։ Իհարկե, հնի թույներն էլ շատ նրբընտիր էին. թմրանյութերի նոր հայտնագործությունները համեմատաբար կոպիտ են և, գլխավորապես, քայքայում են բանականությունը։ Այլ կերպ ասած հենց այն, ինչը պահպանում է հավասարակշռություն, որն այնքան անհրաժեշտ է բոլոր հոգեկան փորձարկումների ժամանակ։  Բոցավառվող սիրտն անհնար է առանց ոգեղեն հավասարակշռության։ Այդպես պետք է հիշել Վերարքայությանը հաղորդակցող բոլոր մանրամասների մասին։



- - - - - - -



*317.* 


Ծառայության ուղու վրա աշակերտները պետք է կիրառեն ոգու և գիտակցության բոլոր լավագույն նկրտումները։ Արարելով, պետք է հասկանալ, որ միայն լավագույն երևույթների կիրառումը համապատասխան արդյունքներ կտա։ Ուրեմն չսպասենք լավագույն հետևանքների այնտեղ, որտեղ ոգին իր լավագույն նկրտումները չի ներդրել։ Հաճախ մարդիկ զարմանում են, որ իրենց նախաձեռնություններն անհաջող են։ Ասենք՝ ներդրե՞լ եք դուք արդյոք ձեր լասվագույն խթանիչ ուժերը։ Չի՞ սողոսկել արդյոք թեթևամտություն, անշարժության բթամտությունը, անհոգությունը և դեպի Վերարքայություն մղման բացակայությունը։ Այդպես կարելի է սպասել պատճառի և հետևանքի վրա հիմնված համապատասխանությանը։ Այդպես պետք է հասկանալ, որ ամեն չմտածված գործողություն կարող է ի հայտ բերել այնքա՜ն անպիտան ու վնասակար հետևանքներ։ Այդպես աշակերտներն ուղու վրա պետք է դրսևորեն դեպի Վերարքայություն իրենց լավագույն նկրտումներն ու մղումը։ 



- - - - - - -



*318.* 


Հետևաբար պետք է զարգացնել, նախ և առաջ, սրատեսությունը և անխոնջ հետևել ստեղծագործմանը սրբազան Վերարքայության շուրջ։ Միայն երբ աշակերտները հասնեն այդ որակին, կարելի է հուսալ, որ կգա վիճակված հաջողությունը։ Ուստի պետք է ծայրահեղ ջանասիրություն և դետք ցուցաբերել Կիզակետի շուրջ տեղի ունեցող ամեն ինչին։ Ամեն չնկատված սխալ ծաղկում է իր գույնով։
- - - - - - -
* _Իմպերիլ_ - բարկության, դժգոհության թույնը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*319.* 


Հարցնում են՝ ինչու՞ հաճախ հապաղում ենք ոչնչացնել թշնամիներին։ Պատճառները շատ են, անվանենք երկուսը. Առաջինը՝ կարմայական պայմանները։ Դիպչելով կարմայով կապված թշնամիներին, կարելի է հեշտորեն վնասել մտերիմներին։ Այս դրույթը կարելի է համեմատել բարդագույն վիրահատության հետ, երբ բժիշկը չի հեռացնում հիվանդ անդամը, որպեսզի չվնասի վտանգավոր զարկերակը։ Կարմայական կապի դեպքում փոխներգործության հարաբերությունն արտասովոր բարդ է։ Մեզ մոտ ավելի օգտակար են համարում հեռացնել վտանգավոր ուղեկցին, քան խախտել ամբողջ քարավանը։ Երկրորդ պատճառն այն է, որ թշնամիները էներգիայի լարման աղբյուր են։ Ոչինչ այնպես չի կարող լարել էներգիան, ինչպես հակազդեցությունը։ Հետևաբար ինչու՞ հորինել արհեստական խոչընդոտներ, երբ սևերն ամբողջ ուժով ջանում են մեծացնել մեր էնե՛րգիան։



- - - - - - -



*320.* 


Ուրեմն ինչպիսի՞ ձեռնարկություններ են կյանք մտնում առանց մեծ լարումների։ Չէ՞ որ ամեն ստեղծագործական աստիճան մեծ ճակատամարտերի հաստատումն է։ Չէ՞ որ ամեն ճակատամարտ իր նշանակումն ունի և ամեն զարդանախշ՝ իր նշանակությունը։ Ուստի Լույսի Ուժերի հետ ընթացողները պետք է գիտենան, որ առանց լարված ճակատամարտի հաղթանակ չկա։ Ուրեմն, երբ հաստատվում է մեծ հաղթանակի աստիճանը, Լույսի աշակերտները պետք է զգան ոգում ամբողջ անմեկնությունն ու գործողությունների ամբողջ անդրդվելիությունը։ Երբ մարդկությանը տրվում էր մեծ հիմքերի հաստատումը, յուրաքանչյուր լարում ընդունվում էր որպես հետագա խթանիչ ուժ նոր կառույցների համար։ Այդպես բարեշրջման մեջ ամեն դրոշ հաստատվել է դրսևորված անսասանության մեծությամբ։ Հիրավի, միայն այդպե՛ս կարելի է հաղթել։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*321.* 


Ներքին կրակների ընթացքը կարելի է համադրել ֆիզիկական հրի որոշ զուգահեռների հետ։ Վերցնենք զոդալամպի կրակը։ Տեսեք, թե ինչպես ներմղման տակ բոցը կորցնում է դեղին նրբերանգը և կապույտի միջով գալիս է արծաթին ու մանուշակագույնին։ Ընդ որում նկատենք, թե ինչպես է թեքվում կրակը։ Ճիշտ նույնպես ներմղվում են մեր կրակներն էլ տիեզերական հողմի ճնշման տակ։ Պետք է նշել այդ հազվադեպ երևույթները, քանզի նրանք վկայում են մեր մասնակցությունը տիեզերական ճակատամարտում։ Քչերը կարող են հպարտանալ այդպիսի մասնակցությամբ։ Ոչ թե քաոսային թպրտոց, այլ լուսավոր զորքի շարասյուն է պահանջվում մութը խոցելու համար։ Եվ որքա՜ն բարենպաստ է ներմղող հողմը, որը ներգրավում է մեզ ստեղծագործ պայքարի մե՛ջ։ Նոր մտադրություններ կարող են իրականացվել այդ կռվի մեջ, բայց պետք է գիտենալ հարվածի ուղղությունը, և Մենք դա կնշե՛նք։



- - - - - - -



*322.* 


Վերարքայությունը և նոր գիտակցության արարումը հաստատվում են որպես բարեշրջման քար։ Ամեն օր կարելի է այդպիսի առաջընթացի երևույթ նկատել։ Բայց Հուր-Ծաղկի այդ բազմագույն թերթիկները մարդիկ հազվադեպ են համադրում։ Արիություն չի հերիքում, որպեսզի ճանաչեն իրենց որպես հին աշխարհի ջարդվածքի վրա ապրողներ։ Բայց նույնիսկ փայտահատը գիտի, թե ուր կընկնի ծառը, քանզի չի պատրաստվում ճզմված լինել. ընդհակառակը, նա հանգիստ հաշվում է նոր շինանյութի և վառելիքի քանակը։ Այդպես պետք է ուրախանալ տիեզերական ճակատամարտին։



- - - - - - -



*323.* 


Եթե մարդիկ հասկանային, թե ինչի վրա է կառուցվում երկրային առավելությունը, ուրեմն, հիրավի, կարելի կլիներ լավագույն սկզբունքնե՛րը տալ։ Բայց ո՞վ է երբևիցե խորհել ստեղծագործական խթանիչ ուժերի սկզբունքի վրա։ Երբ տեղի է ունենում մեկուսացվածություն և խախտվում է Մեծագույն Գոյի իրավունքով հաստատված օրենքը, ուրեմն, իհարկե, գլխավոր հիմքն է խախտվում։ Նույնիսկ միջատները գիտեն Վերարքայության մեծությունը։ Կյանքի հիմքերի իմացությունը կարող է  փոխակերպել կյանքը, ուստի միայն Վերարքայության օրենքի մեծությունը մարդկությանը նկրտում կտա դեպի բարեշրջման բարձրագույն աստիճաններ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*324.* 


Հետևաբար ոգու իմացությունն այդպիսի հզոր ղեկավար է, քանզի նա միշտ կբերի դեպի Գոյության Հիմքերը։ Ուրեմն Վերարքայության հասկացությունը պետք է ընդունել, որպես բարձրագույն Ծառայություն, այդպես ոգու իմացությունն աշակերտներին լարում է դեպի Վերարքայություն տանող ուղու վրա։ Այդպես ոգու բոլոր ուժերով պետք է ծավալել Աշխարհի Դրոշը, նրանում են բովանդակված մշակույթի բոլոր հիմքերը։



- - - - - - -



*325.* 


Թերզարգացած միտքը միշտ սայթաքում է թվացյալ հակասության վրա։ Նա չի կարողանում Վերարքայությունը համատեղել հնարամիտ ինքնագործունեության հետ։ Առանց համադրության, իհարկե, ամենամիատարր հասկացությունները կթափվեն, ինչպես առանց ցեմենտ որմածք։ Համադրության գիտակցումը կպառկի որպես դեպի ռասայի փոխակերպում տանող աստիճան։ Ճշմարիտ է նկատառումը միաբջիջների անմահության մասին։ Բայց ինչո՞վ ուրեմն կարելի է միավորման բերել մեր տարատեսակ էլեմենտները։ Կարելի է լուծարքի ենթարկել բազում արհեստական միջոցներ, կյանքի կոչելով հոգեկան էներգիայի քնած բյուրեղները։ Կարելի է մտածել նրա մասին, որպես մեր սկզբի մասին։ Միայն դեպի վերելքի հաստատում նկրտման գիտակցման ըմբռնման միասնությունն է ծնում փոխակերպման հզորությունը։ Մի մտածեք. «Սա վերացականություն է»։ Բայց խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ընդունել, որպես ռասայի վերելքի անհրաժեշտություն։



- - - - - - -



*326.* 


Համադրությունը հարկ է հասկանալ, որպես կյանքի լաբորատորիայի գործիք։ Հիշենք այս սահմանումը։ Համադրման աստիճան մուտք գործած միտքը դառնում է արդյունավետ, բարոյական, ընդհանրացնող, անջղագրգիռ, կարողացող համբերատար դրսևորել Վերարքայության համագործակցությունը։ Ինչպե՞ս համադրության առավելությունը բացատրել նրան, ով չի մտածում հավերժության մասին և բոլոր կանչերից պատնեշվում է բթամտությամբ։ Նա երբեք չի դրսևորի ըմբռնում, որ ասելիքը վերաբերվում է իրեն նույնպես։ Նա կհագնի դերձակի հաստատած զգեստը և կհանգստանա, ընդունելով դերձակի վերարքայությունը։ Բայց չվիրավորենք դերձակին, քանզի մարդիկ բազմաթի՛վ անճոռնի վերարքայություններ են հայտնագործել։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*327.* 


Առարկաների տատանումը կարող է լինել նաև հոգեկան էներգիայի ներմղումից։ Լույսի թրթիռները նույնպես կարող են արտացոլվել նաև շրջապատի վրա։ Այդպես փոխանցվում է այսպես կոչված մագնետիզմը։ Թրթիռներով մարդը բերվում է ընկալան և համահնչության այդպիսի միասնության։



- - - - - - -



*328.* 


Որքա՜ն դժվար է մարդկանց գլխի ընկնել, թե ինչով է հաստատվում իրենց սեփական բարի՛քը։ Մտածում են, թե ստեղծագործում են. մտածում են, թե աշխատում են. մտածում են, թե առանց իրենց գլուխ չի գա. մտածում են, որ իրենց մեջ է դրված հիմքը։ Վա՜յ նրանց, ովքեր իրենց են վերագրում այն, ինչը ծագում է ոչ իրենց էությունից, քանզի մթի այդ սպասավորները, հիրավի, լուսավոր նախաձեռնությունները ավերողներն են։ Իհարկե, այդ մթերի փորձերը միայն հաստատում են մութ ուժերի արտահայտված վախճանը, քանզի Լույսն անպարտելի է։ Այդպես ինքնաավերում է տեղի ունենում այնտեղ, որտեղ Լույսի Վերարքայությանն անհնազանդություն կա։ Այդպես մթերի՝ ստեղծագործումն իրենց վերգրելը հիմնավորված է, քանզի, հիրավի, ջիները հաստատվել են որպես Լույսի աշխատակիցնե՛ր։ Յուրաքանչյուր չար մտադրություն հաղթանակի հաստատում է։



- - - - - - -



*329.* 


Մի՞թե կույր են  Վերարքայության ըմբռնում դրսևորել հրաժարվող մթերը։ Մի՞թե բարձրագույն օրենքի հաստատումը չի ընդունվում որպես միակ փրկություն։ Որքա՜ն կարևոր է վճռական ժամանակներում հասկանալ Վերարքայության Օրենքը։ Ուրեմն թող մտորեն դավաճանները, ուրեմն թող խորհեն Վերարքայությանը դեմ ընթացող մթի սպասավորները։ Վերարքայությունը վարկաբեկող ամեն մեկը մեծագույն դավաճան է։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*330.* 


Եթե իրար գումարենք բժշկի, դատավորի, վանականի, ուսուցչի, շինարարի, օրենսդրի ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունը, դա Վերարքայի պատասխանարվության մի մասը կկազմի։ Այո, մի մասը, քանզի բացի երկրային պատասխանատվությունը, նա մասնակից է նաև նուրբ և մտային աշխարհներին։ Երբեք չենք կանչում Վերարքայի զրահ հագնել, քանզի այդպիսի պատասխանատվություն ընտրել կարող է միայն ինքը ոգին։ Վերարքայի սերմը ծիլ է տալիս ըստ հայտնի ճառագայթի։ Հիրավի, վերելքի հզորությունը չի վախենում երեք աշխարհների առջև պատասխանատվությունից։ Այնպիսի արիությունը, ինչպիսին է աշխարհների շղթան, նման է Պատգամի սյունի՛, նման է ներթափանցող Լույսի՛։ Այդպես պատասխանատվության գահի առջև շողում են սխրանքի թևերը։

*331.* 


Չի կարող միջազգային համաձայնություն և փոխադարձ ըմբռնում լինել առանց լուսավորչության։ Ժողովրդական ըմբռնումն առանց լուսավորչության չի կարող ընդգրկել բարեշրջման բոլոր կարիքները։  Հետևաբար Աշխարհի Դրոշը պարունակում է բոլոր նուրբ հասկացությունները, որոնք ժողովուրդներին դեպի լուսավորչությունների ըմբռնման կբերեն։ Մարդկությունը չի կարողանում հարգանք ցուցաբերել այն բանի հանդեպ, ինչը ոգու անմահությունն է։ Աշխարհի Դրոշն այդ մեծ նշանակության ըմբռնումը կտա։ Առանց լուսավորչության մեծության իմացության մարդկությունը ծաղկել չի կարող։ Աշխարհի Դրոշը կբացի դարպասը դեպի լավագույն ապագա։ Երբ երկրները կործանման ճանապարհին են, նույնիսկ քիչ ոգեղենները պետք է հասկանան, թե որն է վերելքը։ Հիրավի, փրկությունը լուսավորչության մեջ է։ Այդպես Աշխարհի Դրոշը լավագույն ապագա է բերում։

*332.* 


Թող մարդիկ սովորեցնեն իրենց կյանքից վռնդել բազմաթիվ մանր ստեր և սովորեն կյանքում կիրառել ճշմարտությունը։ Ոչինչ այնքան կործանիչ չէ, որքան իրականության գիտակցված, վնասաբեր աղավաղումը. այն խախտում է Տիեզերքի ռիթմը։ Ռիթմի խանգարումների դեպքում իշխողը ստորգետնյա հուրն է։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՅՈԹԵՐՈՐԴ. "ՎԵՐԱՐՔԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ"*


*333.* 


Բոլոր էներգիաների միջամտությամբ կարելի է կառուցել ամբողջ հաստատված կառույցը։ Այդպես է նաև մարդկային շինարարության մեջ։ Պետք է հիշել, որ դրական ուժերն արարում են բացասականների ճնշման տակ և ստեղծագործումը հագենում է դրսևորված ճնշումների լարմամբ. այդպես հանուն Վեհապետների ստեղծագործումը, իհարկե, լարում է հրահրում։ Հետևաբար, այո, Ծառայությունը Լույսին հաստատում է Տիեզերական Ուժերի այդպիսի լարվածությունը։  Երբ հաստատվում է այդպիսի հզոր շինարարություն, ինչպե՞ս չհակադարձվել տեղաշարժվող ուժերին։



- - - - - - -



*334.* 


Հիրավի, Աշխարհի Դրոշը կմիավորի բոլոր լուսավորչական առաջադրանքները և կտա աշխարհին նվաճում, որն այդքան անհրաժեշտ է։ Այդպես նկրտող որոնում կրողները կարձագանքեն բոլոր հաստատումներին։ Ժողովուրդները, հիրավի, կմիավորվեն այդ Դրոշի տակ։



- - - - - - -



*335.* 


Բազմաթիվ անհրաժեշտ փորձեր պետք է իրականացնի մարդկությունը։ Պետք է ոչ միայն հաստատել իմպերիլը*, որպես հեռացող ռասայի դժբախտություն, այլև պետք է ուսումնասիրել իմպերիլի վարակը։ Կարելի կլինի ընդունել, որ իմպերիլն ազդում է հեռու տարածությունների վրա և կարող է ազդել նուրբ մարմնի վրա։ Իմպերիլը դիսոնանսի մեջ է մտնում տարածական հրի հետ։ Իմպերիլի պաշարով երկրից հեռացող մարդիկ իրենց համար տանջալից գոյատևություն են զարգացնում։ Տարածական հուրը նկրտում է նրանց վրա, քանզի ներդաշնակությունը հիմքերին հետևելն է։ Յուրաքանչյուր հակազդեցություն հիմքերին՝ տարածական հրի հակազդեցություն է հրահրում։ Այսպիսով պետք է ընդունել, որ անձնական դժգոհությունը հեռացողների պալարն է։ Բայց պետք է ընդունել, որ հաճախ մարդիկ չեն ցանկանում նկատել իրենց դժգոհությունը, իսկ վտանգավոր թույնը դրանից չի քչանում։

- - - - - - -
*_ Իմպերիլ_ - բարկության, դժգոհության թույնը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*336.* 


Ուրեմն բոլոր միջոցներով պետք է հետազոտել խոչընդոտող սկիզբները։ Պետք է հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ է Գոյության հիմքերի հետ ներդաշնակությունը։ Ի՞նչ է առաջընթացը ոգու, որն աստիճանաբար ընտելանում է գոյատևել աշխարհի վրա և աշխատել անվերջ։ Նաև պետք է հասկանալ սրբազան ցավերը, որպես ոգու՝ դեպի աշխարհները կապող տարածք թռիչքների նշաններ։ Այնքա՜ն հեշտ է հասկանալ, որ հետաճումը զրկել է մարդկությանը որոշ ընդունված հատկություններից և պետք է շատ նախնական էներգիա դրսևորել, արպեսզի նորից գործվի Ասուրգինայի* պատռված կտավը։ Բայց փա՜ռք խիզախներին, համարձակներին, նկրտողներին։



- - - - - - -



*337.* 


Ժամանակը, երբ դրսևորվել է Հուր-Գույնը, չի կարող հեշտ լինել։ Աշխարհի Դրոշը շուկայում չէ, որ տրվում է։  Ուրեմն  միաձուլված լինենք Միասնական անհաղթելի նկրտման մեջ։



- - - - - - -



*338.* 


Ինչպե՞ս է ուրեմն մարդկությունը մտածում մոտենալ Բարձրագույնին առանց Վերարքայության երկրային կուսակալներին ընդունելու։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն կարող է կապ հաստատվել,  երբ մարդկությունը չի ընդունում Վերարքայության Շղթայի մեծությունը։ Մտածողությունն այնպես է թունավորված կասկածի թույնով, որ խախտվում է ամբողջ տիեզերական հավասարակշռությունը։ Այսպիսիով դեպի Մեզ ճանապարհին պետք է որպես փրկակար խարիսխ ընդունել Վերարքայությանը վերաբերվող բոլոր հաստատումները։ Հիրավի, որպես հրաշալի Լու՛յս է մարդկության համար Վերարքայությունը։ Որպես հզոր Վահա՛ն է կանգնած Վերարքայությունը դետքին։ Որպես աշխարհների կա՛պ է հաստատվում Վերարքայությունը։

- - - - - - -
* _Ասուրգինա_ – Աշխարհի Մոր ծածկոցի հոմանիշը, ինչպես նաև երկրային և Աստվածային աշխարհներն իրար միացնող կտավի հոմանիշը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*339.* 


Ուստի ամենասարսափելին Ուսուցչին ուրանալն ու նվաստացնելն է։ Այդպես, երբ Մենք կյանք ենք ներմուծում նոր հաստատում, պետք է ամբողջ ոգով նկրտել Բարձրագույն Կամքի կատարման ճանապարհին։ Հետևաբար, երբ Մենք հաստատում ենք Աշխարհի Դրոշի մեծ նշանակությունը, պետք է այն ընդունել ոգով։ Հիրավի, այդպես կգա Աշխարհափրկությու՛նը։ Մե՛ծ ժամանակներ են, այնքա՜ն նշանակալի ժամանակներ են։



- - - - - - -



*340. * 


Իմաստնաբար է պատգամված սեփական ոգին հանուն ընկերների նվիրաբերողի երանության մասին։ Հաճախ այդ պատվիրանը կիրառվում է կյանքի ինքնազոհաբերման հանդեպ, բայց չէ՞ որ ասված է ոչ թե կյանքի կամ մարմնի, այլ ոգու մասին։ Դրանով ամենադժվար և երկարատև խնդիր է տրված։ Ոգին տալու համար նախ պետք է այն կրթել, ընդլայնել և հղկել, այդ ժամանակ միայն կարելի է այն  տալ հանուն մերձավորի փրկության։ Ուրեմն պետք է հասկանալ և գիտակցաբար կիրառել Պատգամի իմաստությունը։ Ինչպես նաև ասված է. «Հետևի՛ր Ինձ»։ Այդպես, հաստատելով առաջընթաց շարժումը,  կասի ամեն Վերարքա։ Չի կարող նա հետ նայել, հակառակ դեպքում առաջնորդող աստղը կթաքնվի ժայռի հետևում։ Սխալ է մտածել Վերարքայի հնազանդության մասին։ Հնազանդություն առաջ և նահանջի հրաման։ Նաև հստակորեն արտահայտված է Վերարքայությունը Մխիթարիչ Ոգու մասին Առաքյալի խոսքերում*։ Բայց նաև հարկ է հասկանալ այդ խորհուրդը, քանզի ոչինչ չի նշում վշտի անգործությունը, բայց սփոփանքը պատրաստում է նվաճումով։ Այդպես մթագնվում են նույնիսկ լավագույն Ուսմունքները անհանդուրժելիությամբ այն բանի, ինչը տեսանելի չէ երկրային աչքով։ 



- - - - - - -



*341.* 


Ինչպե՞ս են ուրեմն շատերը հասկանում պատասխանատվությունը։ Չէ՞ որ այնքա՜ն քիչ են խորհում պատասխանատվության մեծ հաստատման վրա։ Նա, ով ընդունում է պատասխանատվությունն արտահայտված թեթևամտությամբ կամ ինքնության ցանկությամբ, սարսափելի կարմա է կուտակում։ Երբ մեծ Ծառայությունը տրվում է մարդկության  Բարօրության համար, համապատասխանաբար պետք է պատասխանատվությունը կրել։ Երբ Տանողի ձեռքին Մեր անոթն է, նշանակում է, պետք է դրսևորել արժանապատվություն, որպեսզի հրաշալի անոթը թևերի ներքո մնա։ Հիրավի, պատասխանատվությունը ներհատուկ է կրել կոփված ոգով և սրտի ամբողջ հոգատարությամբ։

- - - - - - -
* Մխիթարիչ Ոգու մասին խոսքերն ասել է Հիսուս Գաղտնի Ընթրիքի ժամանակ. «Եվ ես պիտի աղաչեմ Հօրը, եւ նա մի այլ Մխիթարիչ պիտի տայ ձեզ, որպէսզի յաւիտեան ձեզ հետ բնակուի. 17 Ճշմարտութեան Հոգին, որին այս աշխարհը չի կարող ընդունել, որովհետեւ նրան չի տեսնում եւ նրան չի ճանաչում, բայց դուք ճանաչում էք նրան, որովհետեւ ձեզ մօտ պիտի բնակուի եւ ձեր մէջ պիտի լինի(Հովհ.14, 16-17): «Իսկ Մխիթարիչը՝ Սուրբ Հոգին, որին Հայրը կ՚ուղարկի իմ անունով, նա ձեզ ամէն բան կ՚ուսուցանի եւ ձեզ կը յիշեցնի այն ամէնը, ինչ ես ասացի ձեզ» (Հովհ.14, 26): «Իսկ Մխիթարիչը՝ Սուրբ Հոգին, որին Հայրը կ՚ուղարկի իմ անունով, նա ձեզ ամէն բան կ՚ուսուցանի եւ ձեզ կը յիշեցնի այն ամէնը, ինչ ես ասացի ձեզ» (Հովհ.15, 26-27):

----------


## Sambitbaba

*342.* 


Անհատականությունն ու ինքնությունը՝ ինչպես ծնունդն ու մահն են։ Անհատականության կրթումը դրսևորում է Նոր Աշխարհի ծնունդը, այն ժամանակ երբ ինքնությունը կարող է դիտվել լուսնի մեռած հրաբուխների վրա։ Բայց ոչ միայն ինքն իրեն է մեռցնում ինքնությունը, այլև անպտղությամբ է վարակում շրջապատը, այն ժամանակ երբ անհատականությունը կրակներ է վառում բոլոր հարևան կացարաններում։ Համագործակցությունը անհատականության թագն է, իսկ ինքնության պատուհասը՝ կարիճի խայթ է։ Կարելի՞ է արդյոք հույս դնել ինքնության վրա։ Ոչ ավելի, քան իժի վրա։ Բայց իսկական անհատականությունն իր մեջ համաշխարհային արդարության հիմքեր է պարունակում։ Մեզ պետք է հավաքել անհատականությունների, քանզի նոր ադամանդը կարիք ունի հղկման, բայց ինքնությունը պետք է անցնի բազում մարմնավորումների միջով։ Իհարկե, նաև այդ օրենքը կարող է փոխվել սրտի հրով։ Հետևաբար ինքնությանը կարելի է խորհուրդ տալ բռնկվել հրեղեն սրտի կողքին։



- - - - - - -



*343.* 


Իզուր չենք հրեղեն սրտի փարոսները վառում, որպես ճամփորդների օթևան։ Հեշտ չէ բոցեղեն սրտին, բայց հենց նա է իրեն տրամադրում մտերիմների փոխարեն, և այդ է երանության մասին արդար պատվիրանը։ Բայց ուրախությունը՝ առանձնահատուկ իմաստություն է։



- - - - - - -



*344.* 


Աշխարհի վերակառուցման ներքո կարելի է դիմանալ միայն Նոր Աշխարհի հաստատման վրա։ Արտահայտված որոշման հիմնադրումը կարող է կյանք ներմուծվել միայն Վերարքայության մեծ օրենքի ճանապարհով աշխարհի վերածննդի մեծ ըմբռնմամբ։ Ուստի Նոր Աշխարհը որոնողները պետք է նկրտեն դեպի Վերարքայության կողմից առաջնորդվող, հաստատված՝ Վերարքայության Պատգամի հաստատումը։ Այդպես միայն կարելի է աշխարհում հավասարակշռություն հաստատել։ Միայն բոցավառ առաջնորդող սիրտը կբերի փրկություն։ Ուրեմն պե՛տք է աշխարհին Վերարքայության օրենքի հաստատումը։
Հետևաբար օրինականորեն հաստատվում է Վերարքայությունը երկրների տեղաշարժի և ամբողջ հեռացողը հրով փոխարինելու ժամանակ։ Հետևաբար այդքան անհրաժեշտ է ընդունել Վերարքայության օրենքը, քանզի առանց շղթա վերելքի մեծ սանդուղքը չես կառուցի։ Այդպես պետք է ընդունել Վերարքայության օրենքի վեհության հրեղեն հաստատումը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*345.* 


Մի ամաչեք թվացյալ կրկնությունների անհրաժեշտությունից։ Նախ, ոչինչ կրկնված չէ, նույնիսկ միևնույն խոսքերը տարբեր ժամանակներում կատարելապես տարբեր են։ Երկրորդ, օր ու գիշեր պետք է կրկնել Վերարքայության մասին։ Ճշմարիտ է, որ ստրկության Վերարքայությունն ավարտվել է, բայց գիտակից Վերարքայության երևույթն ուղեկցվում է մարդկության տառապանքով։ Չափազանց է ստրկությունն աշխարհում և չափից դուրս ճնշված է գիտակցության ամեն բոց։ Ստրկությունն ու գիտակից Վերարքայությունն ասես գիշեր և ցերե՛կ լինեն։ Ուստի մի ամաչեք կրկնել՝ Վերարքայություն Գիտակից, Վերարքայություն Ազատության, Վերարքայություն Իմացության, Վերարքայություն Լույսի։ Թող Նոր Աշխարհի բեղմնավորման մասին չիմացողները խնդան, քանզի Նոր Աշխարհի ամեն հասկացություն սարսափելի է նրանց համար։ Մի՞թե նրանց սարսափելի չէ Անսահմանությունը։ Մի՞թե նրանց տաժանակիր չէ Վերարքայությունը։ Չէ՞ որ, ինքները լինելով տգիտության բռնակալներ, նրանք չեն հասկանում Վերարքայության ստեղծարարությունը։ Ինքները, լինելով վախկոտներ, սարսափում են սխրանքի առջև։ Ուրեմն կշեռքի նժարներին դնենք գալիք Մեծ Դարի անհրաժեշտ հասկացությունները՝ Անսահմանությունն ու Վերարքայությու՛նը։



- - - - - - -



*346.* 


Երբ կառուցվում է բարեշրջման սանդուղքը, մթերը լարում են իրենց ամբողջ հնարքները, քանզի Լույսը տանջալի է նրանց համար, և, զգալով անկումը, նրանք կառչում են իրենց համար ամենախեղդիչ չափանիշներից։ Ամեն նոր մեծ դարաշրջանի ներքո կրկնվում է ուժերի նույն համախմբումը, բայց պատմության ընթացքում չենք իմացել առավել հագեցած ժամանակ, քանզի Հրի Դարաշրջանն ընդգրկում է Տիեզերական բոլոր գործողությունները։ Ուրեմն պետք է հրեղե՛ն կանգնել դետքին։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*347.* 


Բազում աղե սյուներ են սփռված Երկրի երեսին։ Ոչ միայն  Ղովտի կինն է շուռ եկել դեպի անցյալ, այլ անթիվ են հետ գցած այդ հայացքները։ Ի՞նչ էին ցանկանում նրանք տեսնել հրկիզվող քաղաքում։ Միգուցե ցանկանում էին հրաժեշտ տալ հին տաճարի՞ն։ Միգուցե հայացքով փնտրում էին հայրենի օջա՞խը։ Կամ նայում էին սպասումով, չի՞ փլվել արդյոք ատելի հարևանի տունը։ Իհարկե, անցյալը նրանց երկար ժամանակով էր գամել։ Այդպես պետք է սլանալ առաջ թե պայծառացման, թե առողջության, և թե գալիքի ամրության համար։ Այդպես պետք է միշտ, բայց լինում են տիեզերական հանգույցներ, երբ սրընթաց շարժում է պետք առաջ։ Պետք է չամաչել և չտխրել անցյալով։ Նույնիսկ ակնհայտ են սխալները, բայց քարավանը չի սպասում, և իրադարձություններն իրենք առաջ են մղում։ Շտապենք և կոչենք շտապել։ Խտացած է ապագան, բայց մութը չէ՛ առջևում։ 



- - - - - - -



*348.* 


Մեզ թողեք ամբողջ անցյալը և սկսենք մտածել միայն գալիքի մասին։ Անցյալից չվերցնենք ավելորդ ոչինչ, ոչնչով չծանրաբեռնենք գիտակցությունը։ Ի՛նքս կհավաքեմ և կհիշեմ ամբողջ արժեքավորը։ Իրադարձությունների դրսևորումը դեպի ապագա է նկրտում։ Ուստի Վերարքայությունը պետք է հասկանալ որպես փրկարար օղակ։ Աշխարհի Մոր նշանն այդպես կարելի է հասկանալ։ Մի՛ վշտացեք, քանզի ամեն ինչ դեպի բարիք կդարձնեմ։ Փոքրոգիների ականջին կգոռանք՝ Վերարքայությու՜ն։ Ուսմունքը տրվում է ժամանակին, բայց պետք է էշի ականջներ ունենալ, որպեսզի ամպրոպը չլսես։ Հաղթանակից առաջ ուրախանալն օգտակար է։ Ուրախանա՛նք և դրանով առնչվենք Վեհապետի ուրախությանը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*349.* 


Կենսագործունեությունը պահպանվում է օրգանիզմի նուրբ էներգիաներով։ Մարդիկ դժվարությամբ են ընտելանում նուրբ էներգիաների գիտակցմանը և բոլոր անտեսանելի ուժերի գործունեությանը։ Այդ պատճառով այսպիսի տարանջատվածություն է տեղի ունենում Տիեզերքի հետ և ֆիզիկական մարմինն այդպես սահմանափակվում է մատերիայի հիմքերով, ընկալման նրբության զարգացման փոխարեն։ Այնքա՜ն քիչ են զգում տիեզերական ուժերի թրթիռները և այնքա՜ն քիչ են արտահայտում ճանաչումները, որտեղ նուրբ ճանաչում է ներդրված։ Դեպի բարձրագույն ոլորտներ նկրտող ոգին գիտի, թե ինչպիսի մագնիսական կապ գոյություն ունի նուրբ էներգիաների միջև, և համահնչություն է դրսևորում բոլոր տարածական ճնշումների վրա։ Ուրեմն պետք է սերունդ դաստիարակել նուրբ էներգիաները հասկանալու վրա, քանզի տարածության թրթիռները մոտենում են Երկրին, և Նոր Դարաշրջանի հաստատումը բազում հաստատումների տեղաշարժ կբերի։ Այդպես նուրբ մարմինները կընդունեն բոլոր առաքվող էներգիաները։  



- - - - - - -



*350.* 


Այն պատճառով են Հրի դրսևորման դարաշրջանները միշտ ուղեկցվել հանկարծաշրջումներով, քանզի ոգեղեն գիտակցությունը միշտ շարժվել է տիեզերական տեղաշարժումների հետ միասին։ Ուստի Հրի դարաշրջանում ամենակարևորը՝ նուրբ ընկալումն է։ Հրի դարաշրջանում Վերարքայությունն ուղեկցվում է ժողովրդական ոգու աճի սրընթաց հոսանքով։ Եվ այն պատճառով, որ Վերարքայության օրենքի երևույթը չէին ընկալում ժողովուրդները, լինում էին այդպիսի ժողովրդական տեղաշարժեր։ Այսպիսով Հրի դարաշրջանը Վերարքայությա՛ն դարաշրջան է։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*351.* 


Հարկ է Վերարքայությունն ընդունել որպես բարեշրջական համակարգ։ Ստրկությունը չմերժած ոգիներին կարելի է կրկնել, որ Վերարքայությունը կատարելապես տարբերվում է բռնատիրությունից։ Բայց նույնիսկ ծխնելույզ մաքրողը պետք է տանիք բարձրանա ծխնելույզները մաքրելու համար. ցածից այդ չես անի։ Չի կարելի կազմել սիմֆոնիա առանց բոլոր գործիքների համար մեկ բանալու։ Կարելի է բազմաթիվ զուգադրություններ բերել, սկսելով կատակից և ավարտելով մեղուների, մրջյունների և կարապների սրտառուչ օրինակներով։ Բայց ժամանակակից մարդկության համար ամենից լավ է համեմատություն բերել անդեմ քիմիայի հետ։ Հեշտ է պատկերացնել, որ արձագանքը կարող է տեղի ունենալ միայն ճշգրիտ պայմանների դեպքում։ Նաև Վերարքայությունը լիովին համապատասխանում է աստղաքիմիական սկիզբներին, որոնք չի համարձակվի հերքել նույնիսկ գիտության նորելուկը։ Արդարացիորեն մենք արդեն համաձայնվել ենք հոգեկան էներգիայի հայտնաբերման կարևորության վերաբերյալ։ Գիտակցման համաձայնեցվածության համար նրան անհրաժեշտ է Վերարքայությունը, որպես հեշտացնող քիմիական կառույց։  



- - - - - - -



*352.* 


Ո՞ր ուղին է ուրեմն ամենահաստատողը դեպի Մեզ տանող ճանապարհի վրա։ Ամենավստահելի ուղին սխրանքի անձնվիրությունն է։  Ամենահրաշալի կրակը Վերարքայության հանդեպ սիրով հագեցած սրտի հուրն է։ Նուրբ սրտի սխրանքը հաստատվում է Բարձրագույն Վերարքայությանը Ծառայությամբ, ուստի այդքան հրաշալի է նուրբ սրտի անձնվիրությունը։ Նուրբ ծառայողի ոգեստեղծագործումն ու ինքնագործունեությունը հրեղեն հագեցնում են տարածությունը։ Այդպես է նուրբ սիրտն արձագանքում բոլոր տիեզերական իրադարձություններին։ Այդպես, հիրավի, համահնչում է տեսանելին անտեսանելիի հետ, ներկան ապագայի հետ և նախասահմանվածն իրականանում է։ Այդպես նուրբ սրտի անձնվիրությունը հագեցնում է աշխարհը հրով։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*353.* 


Հիրավի, աղավաղված է Արքատի հասկացությունը։ Երևույթը խախտված է նրանով, ինչը զուրկ է գեղեցկությունից։ Որքա՜ն աղոտ է վառվում Բարիքի Ուսուցչի հասկացությունը աշխարհի գիտակցության մեջ։ Բայց Ճշմարտությունն ապրում է, և հանուն Ճմարտության ենք Մենք արարում։ Ուստի կյանքի վերափոխման համար պետք է Վերարքայությունն ընդունել որպես Ճշնարտության գեղեցկություն։ Այդպես նուրբ սրտի դրսևորումն արարում է տիեզերական բարեշրջման համար։ Այդպես պետք է ընդունել սրտի կիզակետի նշանակությունը, այդպես սրտով պետք է հասկանալ նուրբ սրտի մեծ ընթա՛ցքը։



- - - - - - -



*354.* 


Որոշ մարդիկ տանել չեն կարողանում Մեր հաճախակի հիշատակությունը ճակատամարտի մասին։ Թող նրանց համար ոչ թե ճակատամարտ լինի, այլ Դարպասների բացում։ Բացման երևույթը նույնպես էներգիա է պահանջում։ Բայց ձեզ համար առանց երեսպաշտական թուլացումների կարելի է ասել, որ Լույսի ճակատամարտը ընդդեմ մթի անընդմեջ է ընթանում։ Բազում զինվորներ են օգնում այդ ճակատամարտում, հակառակ դեպքում մենք նորից քաոս կվերադառնանք։ Ճակատամարտի մասնակիցները հաճախ են հարցնում. ինչու՞ իրենք ֆիզիկական մարմնում չեն հիշում իրենց նուրբ էության սխրանքները։ Բայց Մեր կողմից ոճրագործություն կլիներ թույլ տալ այդ գիտակցությունը։ Չէ՞ որ սիրտը չէր դիմանա այդ հսկայական ճակատամարտի գիտակցմանը։ Միայն առանձնահատուկ բոցեղեն սիրտն է գիտակցության մեջ պահում սև արկերը։ Սիրտը կանգ է առնում գիտակցումից կամ կարծրացումից։ Բայց տիեզերական ճակատամարտը կարող է խոցել ամենաամուր սիրտն էլ։
Ուրեմն կհիշեցնենք ճակատամարտի մասին, երբ բախումը նորից հսկայական չափեր է ընդունում։ Ստորգետնյա կրակը դժվարությամբ հավասարակշռվում է, և խաչասերվում են մագնիսական հոսանքների շերտերը։ Բայց չենք հերքի, որ այդ հանկարծաշրջումը թարմացված հնարավորություններ է բերում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*355.* 


Կենսագործունեությունը լարվում է նուրբ էներգիաների տարբեր թրթիռներով։ Այնքա՜ն քիչ է գիտակցված կենսագործունեության էությունը և այն, թե ինչի վրա է հիմնվում ամեն ոգու կյանքը։ Մտածում են, որ կյանքի ընթացքն ամփոփված է միայն մեկ հյուսվածքի մեջ, մոռանալով, որ Տիեզերքի ստեղծագործումը լարվում է նուրբ էներգիաներով և այն անտեսանելի ընթացքով, որը թույլատրում է հավերժական փոխանակություն և տարածական հրի առնչումը։ Ոգեղեն ընթացքի վրա է հիմնված հոգեկան էներգիայի պահպանումը։ Հիրավի, մարդկությունը պետք է գիտակցի, թե որտեղ է կենսագործունեության աղբյուրը և որտեղ է ներդրված փոխանակությունը ուժերի աճի համար։ Հենց որ մարդկությունն անջատվում է  Հզորության աղբյուրից, տեղի է ունենում ուժերի տեղաշարժ։ Այդպես է ամբողջ տիեզերական շինարարության մեջ։
Այդպես ամբողջ կառույցում ուժը հագեցման կարիք ունի աղբյուրից, հետևաբար այդպես Վերարքայությունը հաստատվում է Մեր կողմից, քանզի այդ Աղբյուրը Աղբյուրն է Բարիքի, և Աշխարհի Փոխակերպման դարաշրջանում, հիրավի, կա միայն մեկ փրկարար խարիսխ։ Հետևաբար պետք է այդպես հաստատել գիտակցությունը տրված ամեն ինչի կենտրոնի վրա։



- - - - - - -



*356.* 


Ըստ բառերի կառուցվածքի բարեշրջական պարույրն ընդարձակվում է և հետաճականը նվազում է։ Նույնը կարելի է դիտարկել ոչ միայն անձնականի վրա, այլև գաղափարների։ Շատ ուսուցանելի է քննել, թե ինչպես են ճառագայթները ծնվում և իրականացնում իրենց պտույտը։ Հաճախ նրանք ասես կատարելապես անհետանում են, բայց եթե նրանք բարեշրջական են, ուրեմն նորից դրսևորվում են ընդլայնված տեսքով։ Բայց կարելի է ուսումնասիրել գաղափարի արմատի պարույրը բարեշրջական մտածողության համար։ Աստիճանական պարունակելիության խնդիրը կարող է առաջատվություն տալ դեպի բարձրագույն ըմբռնում։ Կարելի է վերցնել գոնե կրոնի գաղափարը և դիտարկել այն պարուրաձև։ Ճիշտ այդպես, ոչ թե համեմատաբար, այլ բարեշրջականորեն, պարուրաձև։ Այդպես կարելի է տեսնել միայն արմատը։ Ինչպես նաև կարելի է ուսումնասիրել, թե որքան բարեշրջականորեն են ընդլայնվել կրոնների գաղափարները։ Եվ այդպես ապագայի նախատեսությունը չի նվազեցվի։ Հարկ է հավաքել դրական նշանները։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*357.* 


Շատ զիջումներ է արել մարդկությունը, որպեսզի ջնջի կյանքի Ուսմունքների գործուն հիմքը։ Հանուն համեմատական զիջումների կարելի է լամպին զրկել պատրույգից և զարմանալ թափված յուղով հրահրված հրդեհին։ 
Աշխարհի Լամպը շուռ է տված, և սարերի վրա կարելի է պահպանել կյանքի սրբազան հրաշքը։ Հրդեհը կարելի է կասեցնել երկու հիմքերով՝ Վերարքայությամբ և հոգեկան էներգիայով։ 



- - - - - - -



*358.* 


Իր ամրոցները մարդկությունը պետք է կառուցի որպես հրաշալի անբաժանելի օղակ։ Ամեն ստեղծագործական նախաձեռնություն պետք է կառուցապատվի ամբողջականությամբ և անբաժանելիորեն, ուղեծրում հաստատվելով կենտրոնի շուրջ։ Միայն այդպես շառավիղով կարելի է դիպչել բոլոր կետերին և թափ առնել։ Պետք է հասկանալ, որ ամեն պատվար պետք է հագենա կենտրոնից։ Որքան ավելի մակերեսային է ընկալումը, այնքան այն ավելի կործանիչ է բոլոր ուղղությունների համար։ Հետևաբար պետք է հնարավորինս ականջառու լինել կենտրոնի ներքին երևույթին։ Պատվարի անբաժանելիությունը նրա հզորությունն է։ Ամբողջականությունը նրա գեղեցկությունն է։ Կենտրոնը Բարիքի Վերարքայությունն է։ Այդպես է ստեղծվում բարձրագույն աստիճանը։ Ամեն ոգի պետք է գիտակցի, որ ամեն ինչ կենդանի է ամբողջականության Լույսով։ Ամեն Համայնք հագենում է ամբողջականությամբ և ապրում է Վերարքայության Լույսով։ Ամեն հյուլե ապրում է ամբողջականությամբ, դրանում է գեղեցկությունը. այդպես արարչագործզում է աշխարհը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*359.* 


Կենսականության մեջ է ամփոփված Մեր շինարարությունը։ Գեղեցկության մեջ է մարդկության երջանկության գրավականը, ուստի արվեստը Մենք բարձրագույն խթանիչ ուժն ենք համարում ոգու վերածննդի համար։ Արվեստը Մենք համարում ենք հավերժ և անսահման։ Մենք տարանջատում ենք գիտելիքն ու գիտությունը, քանզի գիտելիքը արվեստ է, իսկ իսկ գիտությունը՝ մեթոդաբանություն։ Հետևաբար հրի տարերքը լարում է արվեստն ու ոգեստեղծագործումը։ Հետևաբար արվեստի հրաշալի մարգարիտները կարող են, հիրավի, բարձրացնել և ակնթարթորեն փոխակերպել ոգին։ Ոգու աճով մարդկությանը հասանելի է ամեն ինչ, քանզի միայն ներքին կրակները կարող են տալ ընկալման անհրաժեշտ հզորությունը։ Հետևաբար Հրեղեն Հոգին առանց նեղ գիտական մեթոդաբանության կարող է զգալ ամբողջ տիեզերական գեղեցկությունը։ Հիրավի, արվեստի մարգարիտները մարդկությանը մեծարանք են տալիս և, հիրավի, ոգեստեղծագործման կրակները գեղեցկության նոր ըմբռնում են տալիս մարդկությանը։ Այդպես Մենք գնահատում ենք ամբողջականությունը կենտրոնի շուրջ և Ծառայությունը Վերարքայությանը գնահատում ենք սրտով։



- - - - - - -



*360.* 


Աշխարհի Հիմքերը, որքա՜ն աղճատված են մեկնաբանում դրանք մարդիկ։ Ինչպիսի՜ բանաձևեր են հորինում կենսական սկզբունքները մեկնաբանելու համար։ Զրկված տիեզերական բոլոր սկզբունքները միավորող մեծ հիմքերից, նրանք հագեցնում են տարածությունն ամենատարբեր անջատող սկզբունքներով։ Այդ կերպ տեղի է ունենում սկիզբների տարակշռություն, բոլոր բարձրագույն սկզբունքների տարանջատում և նկրտում դեպի բազմակառավարումը։ Այդպես Վերարքայության Մեծագույն Սկիզբը, մասնատված մարդկային փոքրոգությամբ, բերում է իր հետևանքները, և մարդկությունը լարում է բոլոր ուժերը Մեծ Սկզբունքը նսեմացնելու համար։ Այդպես տեղի է ունենում Մեծի փոխարինումը փոքրով։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*361.* 

Հիրավի, տիեզերական Սկիզբները հրաշալի են իրենց հզորությամբ. և Վերարքայության ստեղծագործական օրենքը ամեն ինչ հագեցնում է հրով։ Հետևաբար ամբողջ Տիեզերքի հիմքում ներդրված է բարձրագույն կրակների մեծագույն միավորման օրենքը։ Հետևաբար պետք է չբաժանել բոլոր մեծ նախանշանակումները։ Եվ գալիքի հիմքը, Բարու Լուսավոր Վերարքայությունը, հիրավի, լարված է մեծ օրենքների հաստատման մեջ։ Թող հիշեն, որ, հիրավի, կարելի է կառուցել միայն Վերարքայությամբ։ Վերարքայությամբ հաստատված ուղեծրում կարելի է գտնվել միայն երբ գիտակցությունը հասկանում է, որ Վերարքայի Կայսրության Վահանին հարվածը հարված է Մեզ և հարվածը թույլ տվող յուրաքանչյուր ոք ծանր է վճարում։ Միասնության մեջ այդպիսին է գործերի հաջողությունը։ Մանրացման թողտվությունը հաստատումն է փոքրոգության և նահանջ։ Միավորումը հրաշալի՛ հուր է։



- - - - - - -



*362.* 


Շատ հաճախ մարդիկ տագնապում են ավելի շուտ ամպրոպից, քան կայծակից։ Նաև իրադարձությունների ժամանակ էլ մարդիկ ավելի մտահոգված են արձագանքով, քան էությամբ։ Կարելի է ասել՝ իզուր է սարսափել ամպրոպից, եթե կայծակը չի՛ սպանել։ Միայն նորակոչիկն է վախենում թնդանոթի գմփոցից և չի լսում փամփուշտի թռիչքը։ Հոգեկան էներգիան արձագանքում է կայծակին։ Կարելի է տեսնել, թե ինչպես օրգանիզմի բնական ունակությունը պաշտպանում է կործանիչ հրդեհից, այդպես երբեմն հոգեկան էներգիան ստեղծում է արհեստական ուռուցքներ, որպեսզի հեռացնի հարևան կենտրոնի վտանգավոր  հրդեհը։ Շատ հազվադեպ երևույթ է, երբ Հրեղեն Հոգիների աչքերին ուռչում են վերջույթները, և ճիշտ նույնպես արագորեն հյուսվածքները կրճատվում են մինչև նախկին չափերը։ Դուք տեսել եք այդպիսի երևույթ, երբ հրդեհը սպառնում էր կոկորդի կենտրոնին։ Չնայած վտանգին, հոգեկան էներգիան արագորեն հաղթեց հրին։
Նաև ժայթքումները կանխատեսում են  բորբոքումը։ Կատարելապես հրաբուխների նմանությամբ։ Շատ համադրություններ են բաց զննող աչքի համար։ Միայն թե պետք չէ ծիսական արհեստականություն և բռնականություն փնտրել։ Բարձրագույնի հետ միավորումը ճշմարիտ է միայն սրտի հրի բնականորեն այրվելու միջոցով։ Իհարկե, անխուսափելի է լիքը թասի եռալը, բայց դա Աշխարհի Մոր բեռն է։ Հիշեք թասի մեջ մանկան հինավուրց պատկերը։ Բազում գիտական նշաններ են ուղղված մշուշապատ խորհրդանիշներին, բայց ժամանակն է պարզաբանել դրանք։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*363.* 


Տիեզերական հանկարծաշրջումների ժամանակ կուտակվում են մաքրող կրակներ, որոնք ներմղում են մթնոլորտը և նկրտում են կրակները դեպի Նոր Աշխարհի կառուցում։ Այդպես հին աշխարհի ավերակների վրա աճում է նոր բարեշրջումն ու Հրի դարաշրջանը, որն ավարտում է Կալի Յուգան և հագեցնում է տարածությունը Նոր Աշխարհի հրով։ Այդպես Վեհապետների համայնապարփակ Դրոշը կանչում է դեպի մաքուր ստեղծագործում։ Այդպես Վերարքայության հաստատումը կյանք է ներմուծվում։ Այդպես Մենք ողջունում ենք դեպի Բարին ուղղված ամեն ինչ։ Այդպես Մենք ողջունում ենք վերին ճանապարհով ընթանալու նկրտմամբ հագեցած ամեն ինչ։



- - - - - - -



*364.* 


Հանրահայտ է, որ նախքան Սաթիա Յուգայի սկիզբը կարմայի փաթեթը ոլորվում է առանձնապես արագորեն։ Կարող են հարցնել՝ ինչու՞ ուրեմն շատ ոճրագործություններ և լուտանքներ ասես թե մնում են անպատիժ։ Պատճառները շատ են։ Առաջին՝ մարդիկ սիրում են դատել ըստ ամպրոպի, այլ ոչ ըստ կայծակի։ Երկրորդ՝ կարելի է չնկատել, թե որքան աստիճանաբար է պտտվում իրադարձությունների շրջանը։ Երրորդ պատճառն ընկած է արթնացման և հին կարմայական կապի միջև։ Այդպիսով միայն հղկված գիտակցությունը կարող է զգալ, երբ անցանկալի գործողության հետևում ոչ վատ դրդապատճառ է թաքնված։ Բայց լինում է ընդհակառակը, երբ առաջին հայացքից ոչ վատ գործողությունը անթույլատրելի մտքի հետևանք է հանդիսանում։ Երբ խոսում եմ տարածական արդարության մասին, նկատի ունեմ հավասարակշռության օրենքը։ Թասի վրա կարտացոլվի ոգու յուրաքանչյուր տատանում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*365.* 


Հետևեք, թե ամեն արարք ինչպես է արտացոլվում կարմայի տատանումների վրա։ Կարելի է տեսնել, թե ինչպես դավաճանության բոլոր տեսակները կարմայի արագ ձևավորում են հրահրում։ Շատ բան կարելի է սովորել նման դիտարկումների վրա։ Որքա՜ն ցավալի է տեսնել սեփական անձը վնասող մարդկանց։ Կարելի է դիտարկել, թե այդ ինքնաախտահարումների դեպքում ինչպես է նենգության իժը խոցում ներքին էությանը։ Ոչինչ չի կարող խափանել հետևանքները, քանզի պատճառն ու հետևանքը չափազանց մոտ են։ Ուրեմն միայն սրտի հրով կարելի է պաշտպանվել և մաքրել վարակը բերող ուղին։



- - - - - - -



*366.* 


Ինչպե՜ս են աղավաղում մարդիկ հոգեկան ուժերի հասկացությունը։ Մոռանալով, որ ֆիզիկական երևույթը միշտ էլ կարելի է բացատրել հոգեկան գործոնով, իսկ հոգեկան երևույթը ֆիզիկական միջոցով անհնար է հաստատել։ Երբ գիտությունից հանեցին բոլոր հոգեկան գործոնները, իհարկե, կտրուկ սահմանագծում ստացվեց սահմանափակի և անսահմանափակի վրա։ Այսպիսով, կարելի է ցույց տալ գիտնականներին, որ ոգուց, հոգեկան էներգիայից և տիեզերական հրից զուրկ գրքերը չեն կարող տալ այն գիտությունը, որն անհրաժեշտ է տալ մարդկությանը։ Այդպես սահմանազատումը նրա, ինչը գոյություն ունի հազարամյակներ՝ նրանից, ինչը ստեղծվել է հարյուրամյակներով, ի հայտ բերեց այն մոլորությունները, որոնք այդքան արագացրեցին մոլորակի կարման։
Հետևաբար մարդկությունը պետք է մտորի, թե ինչպես հոգեկան երևույթները մերձեցնի ֆիզիկական աշխարհի հետ։ Հակառակ դեպքում հաստատված գիտությունն ու գրքամոլությունը կարող են հայտնվել դատարկ սեղանի վրա։ Հետևաբար աստվածային հուրը պահպանող արվեստի կենսականությունը մարդկությանը հագեցում է տալիս այն հրով, որը բոցավառում է ոգին և հագեցնում է բոլոր աշխարհները։ Ուստի ստեղծագործման գեղեցկության հրաշալի ջահերն այդքան արժեքավոր են մարդկության համար։ Մենք տեսել ենք, թե ինչպես արվեստի ստեղծագործությունները փոխակերպել են մարդուն, և աշխարհի ոչ մի գրքամոլություն չի կարող նման բան կատարել։ Այդպես Գեղեցկության և Խաղաղության Դրոշը միավորում է աշխարհը։ Այդպես ոգեստեղծագործումը հագեցնում է տարածությունը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*367.* 


Ո՞վ է ուրեմն տվողը։ Նա, ով ունի։ Բայց որպեսզի չսպառվես, պետք է ստանաս անսպառ Աղբյուրից։ Դիմենք Վերարքայությանը։



- - - - - - -



*368.* 


Լսե՞լ եք Սրբերից եկող անուշահոտության մասին։ Նշենք, թե ինչպես սրբազան աուրան, վերադարձնելով մարդկանց հավերժական արքայություն, տալիս է նրանց ծաղիկների հոտը, որոնք նրանք անցել են նախկինում։ Այդպես կարելի է նաև բուժել, մարմնի վրա համապատասխան ծաղիկներ դնելով։



- - - - - - -



*369.* 


Երբ հոգևոր որոնումները ծածկում են հազարամյակներ, ինչպե՛ս կարելի է հերքել նրանց նվաճումները։ Ինչպիսի՜ մոլորություններ են տեղի ունենում հրեղեն նվաճումների հերքման հողի վրա։ Այդպես կարելի է հաստատել, որ անտեսանելի ընթացքները մարդկությանը գործողության հզորությունն են արտահայտում։ Ուրեմն պետք է հասկանալ, որ ոգեղեն էներգիան տիեզերական հրի տարերքն է, որը շարժում է կյանքը և հագեցնում է կենսական դրսևորումները։ Բարձրագույն էներգիաների իմացության ուժը Գոյության բանալին է։ Հոգեկան էներգիաների նշանները տարածականորեն սփռված են ամբողջ աշխարհում, հետևաբար պետք է ականջ դնել տարածական հրին։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*370.* 


Ամենավնասարար գործողություններից է սեփական սխալների համար Վերարքայությանը քննադատելը։ Դավաճանությունից բացի, ոչինչ այնպես չի կտրում կապը Վերարքայության հետ, ինչպես այդպիսի տգետ դատապարտումը։  Վերարքայության ծածկոցն ամեն ինչում փոքրացնում է վնասարար սխալների հետևանքները, բայց մերժել Վերարքայությունը, նշանակում է քեզ վրա վերցնել հետևանքների ամբողջ հեղեղը։ Մի փորձառու նավաստի խորհուրդ է տվել. «Երբեք չփորձեք հողմի ժամանակ մի նավից մյուսն անցնել»։ Կարելի է հիշել, թե ինչպես հաճախ մարդիկ, գործելով սխալ, փորձել են նրա հետևանքները բացատրել որպես Վերարքայության զոհեր, առանց հասկանալու, որ դրանով արդեն դատապարտում են Վերարքայությանը։



- - - - - - -



*371.* 


Առնչվելը հրին հագեցնում է կենտրոնները տիեզերական ռիթմով։ Հետևաբար հնչողությունը հաստատվում է տարածական լարի հետ մշտական շփման միջոցով։ Կենտրոնների զգոնությունը պետք է պահպանվի և ամրապնդվի, որպես կապ տեսանելի և անտեսանելի աշխարհների միջև։ Կենտրոնների հնչողության դեպքում պետք է հանգիստ պահպանել։



- - - - - - -



*372.* 


Ուսուցչի հաստատումը կարելի է կրկնել ամեն ժամ, քանզի Մեր կառույցը կարիք ունի Վերարքայության գիտակից ընդունման. և կարելի է սպասել տարբեր իրադարձություններ, բայց մասնակցել նրանց կարելի է միայն Մեր հայտարարած Վերարքայության միջոցով։ Ասում եմ ուրեմն՝ ոչ միայն Մեր որոշումը, այլ հազարամյակների կարման է աներկբա դարձնում գալիքի կառուցումը։ Կարելի է փոխել մանրուքները, բայց հիմքը չպետք է խախտվի։ Ուրեմն պետք չէ մոռանալ Մեր Կամքը նույնիսկ կյանքի մանրուքներում։ Ճշմարիտ է գիտակցել արարվող հեքիաթը, բայց միայն Վերարքայության աստիճանի վրա այն Աշխարհի փրկությունը կդառնա։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*373.* 


Բանիր, արարիր բարիք, հարգիր Լույսի Վերարքայությունը՝ մեր այս Պատգամը կարելի է դրոշմել նույնիսկ նորածնի ափին։ Այդքան հեշտ է դեպի Լույս տանող սկիզբը։ Այն ընդունելու համար պետք է միայն մաքուր սիրտ ունենալ։



- - - - - - -



*374.* 


Երբ մոլորակը կորցնում է հավասարակշռությունը ոգեղեն ըմբռնման կորստի պատճառով, ուրեմն անխուսափելի է այն, ինչ սպասվում է մոլորակին. քանզի չկա կարմայական հետևանք առանց պատճառի և չկա պատճառ առանց հետևանք։ Դրսևորումը, որը հրահրված է ոգեղեն նկրտումների կորստով, իհարկե, կտա այն խթանիչ ուժերը, որոնք մոլորակին վերածնունդ կբերեն։ Ֆիզիկական փոփոխությունների  երևույթը մոլորակին Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքի ըմբռնումը կտա։ Ֆինանսների անկումը արժեքների վերագնահատում կբերի։ Կրոնների խեղաթյուրումը նոր հոգևոր սխրանքի որոնում կբերի, ուստի, հիրավի, հին աշխարհի կործանումը նոր հաստատում է, քանզի նոր արժեքների դրսևորման վրա Մենք աշխարհին ոգու փրկություն ենք տալիս։



- - - - - - -



*375.* 


Այդպես հրի սկզբունքի վրա վերածնվում է աշխարհը։ Կենտրոնների հուրը, ոգու հուրը, սրտի հուրը, սխրանքի հուրը, նվաճումների հուրը, Վերարքայության հուրը, հուրը Ծառայության՝ Նոր Աշխարհի սկզբունքներն են։ Հետևաբար գիտակցությունների միավորված կամարներն այդպես Բարձրագույն Կամքն են արարում։ Հիրավի, Խաղաղության մեծ Դրոշը կծածկի՛ ամբողջ աշխարհը։ Հիրավի, մեծ եզրափակումների մեծ ժամանակներ են։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*376.* 


Մոլեռանդներին և կեղծ բարեպաշտներին կասեմ դավաճանության մասին։ Նրանք ենթադրում են, որ դավաճանությունը միայն երեսուն արծաթով է լինում, բայց մոռանում են, որ այն նաև ամեն լուտանքի և անարգանքի մեջ է։ Պետք չէ մտածել, որ չար խոսքը դավաճանություն չի դառնա։ Հատկապես չարն է հաճախ դավաճանությունից և լուտանքից անբաժանելի։ Միևնույն սև ծառն է սնուցում այդ խայտառակ ճյուղերը։ Եվ հետևանքն էլ նույնքան սև կլինի, որքան խայտառակության սև արմատները։ Շտապ կարգով պետք է հետ սովորել չար խոսքերի սարսափից։



- - - - - - -



*377.* 


Աշխարհի փոխակերպումը, իհարկե,  հաստատվում է ամենաբարձր լարման մեջ։ Բոլոր հանկարծաշրջումները, բոլոր տեղաշարժերը, բոլոր հիվանդություններն ուղեկցում են այդ փոխակերպմանը։ Ամենասրընթաց էներգիաները շարժի են գցում կրակներին։ Այդպես Հրի դարաշրջանում խտանում է խավարը, և ամեն ինչ լարվում է հրեղեն նկրտման մեջ։ Չարն արարվում է խտացած խավարով։ Լույսը փոխակերպում է աշխարհը։ Այդպես մեծ ժամանակներում համաշխարհային փոխակերպման երևույթը հագեցնում է տարածությունը։
Այդպես Գրի դարաշրջանում, երբ Լույսը պայքարում է մթի հետ, Աշխարհի Դրոշի երևույթը այն հիմնական նշանն է, որը նոր աստիճան կտա մարդկությանը։ Այդպես այդ նշանի տակ միավորվում են Գեղեցկությունը, Գիտությունը, Արվեստը և բոլոր ժողովուրդները։ Միայն այդպես են բարձրագույն չափանիշները առդրված Դրոշին, հիրավի՛։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*378.* 


Դիմակայումը չարին՝ Վերարքայությունը որոնողների հիմնական որակներից մեկն է։ Ոչ թե ֆիզիկական հատկությունները համառություն կտան չարի հանդեպ, այլ ոգին և սրտի հուրը զրահ կստեղծեն չարի խորամանկությունների առջև։ Բայց ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ չարը։ Իհարկե այն, նախ և առաջ, ավերում է։ Բայց չէ՞ որ հին տան դրոշները ավերում չեն լինի նորի և ավելի լավի համար։ Նշանակում է ավերումը՝ քայքայում է, որը հասցնում է անկերպարան վիճակի։ Այդպիսի ավերմանը պետք է կարողանալ դիմակայել։ Պետք է գտնել ոգու ուժերը անդիմադրողականությանը հատկանշական վախկոտությունը հաղթահարելու համար։ Ուրեմն թող պատրաստվեն չարին դիմադրելուն։



- - - - - - -



*379.* 


Ինչպես է հարկավոր ընդլայնել գիտակցությունը, որպեսզի ներառնես բոլոր լայն հաստատումները և հասկանաս ամբողջ առաջադրանքը։ Չէ՞ որ պետք է գիտակցել համապատասխանության, համաչափելիության և լարման երևույթը, քանզի առանց այդ ըմբռնման կարելի է ընդունել համաշխարհային առաջադրանքը, չափելով այն փոքր չափանիշներով։ Այդպես, ստեղծելով նոր համաշխարհային սանդղափուլ, պետք է, նախ և առաջ, համաշխարհային մաշտաբ կիրառել։ Այդպես, երբ ծածանվում է Նոր Դարաշրջանի խորհրդանիշ Մեծ Դրոշը, պետք է գիտակցված միջոցներ ձեռք առնել։ Այդպես մեծ մարգարեությունը պետք է հասկանալ, որպես Աշխարհի վերանորոգման աստիճան։  



- - - - - - -



*380.* 


Մի՞թե քիչ են երկրաշարժերը։ Մի՞թե քիչ են աղետները, հողմերը, անչափ ցրտերն ու տապերը։ Մի՞թե չի հառնել խաչը հրեղեն։ Մի՞թե չի շողարձակել աստղը ցերեկվա ժամին։ Մի՞թե չի բոցավառվել հրեղեն ծիածանը։ Մի՞թե քիչ են բազմապատկված նշանները։ Բայց մարդկությունը քաոսի մեջ չի ցանկանում ճանաչել երևույթները ակնհայտից առա՛ջ։ Եվ ուրեմն Մենք չենք պնդելու տեսանելի նշանի վրա, երբ կասկածը կուրացրել է մարդկանց։ Բայց կույրերի և խուլերի մեջ գտնվում են հրի զավակները, նրանց Մենք հղում ենք նշաններ, որպեսզի իմանան Լույսի գալուստը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*381.* 


Գիտակցությունը, որը պարունակում է միայն ներկան առանց գալիքի մասին մտքերի, չի կարող միանալ բարեշրջմանը, քանզի նման գիտակցության համար վերանում է դարերի շղթան։ Ուստի երբ գիտակցությունն ընդլայնվում է, նրա մեջ տեղավորվում է պատճառների և հետևանքների առաջնորդող մեծ շղթան։ Այդպես, երբ հիմնվում է բարեշրջումը, շատ կարևոր է պատճառների երևույթը։ Ներկայումս, երբ մոլորակն ավարտում է իր կարման, իհարկե, ծնունդների համար վճարն այդպես արտացոլվում է մարդկության վրա։ Ամենը, ինչ ծնում են մարդկային հոգևոր նկրտումները, դրանով էլ պարուրվում է մոլորակը։ Հետևաբար ամեն լուսավոր լարում և նկրտում մոլորակին Նոր Աշխարհի հաստատում է տալիս։ Հետևաբար Աշխարհի մեծ Դրոշը Լույսի իր լիցքերն է բերում և հրեղեն հագեցնում է հոսանքները Երկրի շուրջ, որպես համադարման չարի դեմ։ Այդպես են արարում դարերով միավորված գիտակցությունները։ Այդպես Լույսը հաղթում է մթին։ Այդպես իրականանում է սքանչելի աստիճանը։ Այդպես գալիս է նախացուցվածը։



- - - - - - -



*382.* 


Տիեզերական  արդարությունը լուծում է բոլոր կարմայական կապերը։ Եվ այնքա՜ն քիչ է մարդկությունը մտորում հաստատումների վրա, որոնք մեզ տանում են տարածության մեջ։ Եթե խորհեինք այն հաստատումների վրա, որոնք մեզ տանում են բարձր ոլորտներ, անխուսափելիորեն կհասնեինք Վերարքայությանը։ Այդպես մարդկությունը կպարուրվեր Ճշմարտության գիտակցությամբ։ Այդպես, կորագծերի միավորման վրա Մենք ապագան ենք կառուցում։



- - - - - - -



*383.* 


Եթե նույնիսկ ռադիոալիքներեն են այդպես ուժեղ ազդում մարդու վրա, որքա՛ն ուրեմն հզոր կարող են ազդել հոգեկան էներգիայով հագեցած առարկաները։ Չէ՞ որ մագնիսը, որը հագեցվում է գիտակցաբար, փոխանցում է իր մագնիսական հոսանքները, ուրեմն Մեր արտահոսքերն էլ շրջապատում են ամեն առաքված նվեր։ Հետևաբար Մեր առաքումների հաստատված երևույթը միշտ կարող է լարել ուժերը նրա, ում առաքվում է։ Տարածությունը փոթորկում է։ Հանկարծաշրջումները կուտակվում են, բայց ամեն իրադարձություններից վեր ուղղված է հոսանք վերածննդի աստիճանի համար։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*384.* 


Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք ինչ-որ մեկը պնդել, որ Մեր Ղեկավարությունը նսեմացրել է իրեն։ Կարո՞ղ է ինչ-որ մեկն ասել, որ Մենք ավերել ենք նրա լավագույն կառույցները։ Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք ինչ-որ մեկը Մեր Ղեկավարության մեջ ոչնչացում և լուտանք գտնել։ Ո՛չ։ Յուրաքանչյուրի սիրտը կասի, որ նույնիսկ սխալներն են հարթվել, եթե դրան չի խանգարել նրա իսկ ուխտադրժությունը։ Դուք կարող էիք վկայել, թե ինչպես են վնասել իրենց ուրացողները, բայց այդ հետևանքներում մեղավորը հենց իրենք էին։ Ուրացողությամբ չաղտոտված մաքուր հոգուն փառալի է առաջնորդել Գոյության բարձունքներով։ Հարազատությունն այստեղ համագործակցության հետևանք է։ Մենք կանչում ենք հավերժ մերձեցնող նման համագործակցության։



- - - - - - -



*385.* 


Տիեզերական Մագնիսականությունը հագեցնում է ամեն կենսական ընթացք։ Թրթիռների միջև ֆիզիկական կապ հաստատելը մեր հանձնարարությունն է, քանզի այդպիսով կարելի կլինի որոշել բոլոր դրսևորումների համապատասխանությունները։ Չէ՞ որ յուրաքանչյուր երևույթ կապվում է նուրբ էներգիաների կենտրոնների հետ։ Ամեն բռնկում, ամեն թրթիռ համապատասխանում է Տիեզերքում ինչ-որ դրսևորման։ Այդ ալիքների ուսումնասիրման ժամանակ կարելի է գալ եզրակացության, որ այնքան հզոր է կապը բոլոր դրսևորումների միջև, որ կարելի է որոշել, թե որտեղ է ամփոփված կապը մագնիսականության հետ. այդպես տարբեր մտքեր, տիպօրինակներ և նկրտումներ բարդեցվում են տարբեր լարումների մագնիսականությամբ։



- - - - - - -



*386.* 


Սարսափեցնում և վախեցնում է անսպասելիությունը միայն։ Ամեն սպասելի բան արդեն կյանք է ներմուծվում. նշանակում է, անսպասելիությունից պետք է սպասելի բաներ կերտել, այլ կերպ ասած, ձգտել իմացության։ Ընդ որում այդ իմացությունը հարկ է հասկանալ ոչ թե ձևականորեն, այլ իր ամբողջ բազմազանության մեջ։ Երբ կյանքի  ուժը սնուցի մեզ իր անվերջանալի բազմազանությամբ, երեք ոլորտների* մոտ ճակատը անառիկ կդառնա։ Բայց պետք է հասկանալ երեք ոլորտների իմացությունը,  հակառակ  դեպքում  շարժվելու  ենք  միայն  մակերեսին։  Արագորեն պետք է ընտելանանք ներքին ճանաչողության մեջ շարժման անհրաժեշտությանը։ Ուսմունքը չի ղեկավարի, եթե այն ներառնված չէ։

- - - - - - -
_* Երեք ոլորտները_ – ֆիզիկական, նուրբ և հրեղեն։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*387.* 


Գործերի զարգացման մեջ կհանդիպի, իհարկե, նաև թշնամություն, բայց պետք է հստակորեն հիշել երկու պայման։ Մեկը, որ անբարյացակամ մարդկանցից պետք է խուսափել, քանզի նրանք նախատեսված չեն, և երկրորդը, որ, հնարավոր է, հենց թշնամությունն արժանապատիվ ցատկահարթակ կդառնա։ Բայց հապաղումը թշնամիների մեջ չէ, ավելի մո՛տ հաշվեք։ 



- - - - - - -



*388.* 


Երբ ձեզ հայտնի մի Կայսրի* հայտնում էին հաղթանակի մասին, նա այդ լուրը կատարելապես հանգիստ էր ընդունում։ Մերձավորները շշնջում էին. «Մի՞թե անտարբերություն է դա»։ Բայց Տիրակալն ասաց. «Ոչ թե անտարբերություն է, այլ գիտելիք։ Ինձ համար այդ հաղթանակն արդեն վաղուց անցել է, և հիմա ես մտածում եմ մեծ դժվարության մասին»։
Երբ ասում ենք՝ խնայեք ձեր առողջությունը կամ մի հանձնեք ձեր ձեռագրերն օտար ձեռքերի, կամ տանից դուրս մի եկեք, Մենք նախատեսում ենք բազմաթիվ արդե՛ն անցած պայմաններ, որոնցից պետք է խուսափել։ Ո՞վ ուրեմն կարող է այդքան հոգատարորեն սահմանել հետևանքները, եթե ոչ Մենք, եթե ոչ Ուսուցի՛չը։ Երբ Մենք խոսում ենք երախտագիտության մասին, իհարկե, Մենք նրա կարիքը չունենք, բայց այդ ճանապարհով մեկ անգամ ևս փորձում ենք ամրապնդել մերձեցումը։ Կործանիչ է ամե՛ն բաժանում։ Խայծով կարթի նման, այն ձկնորսի ձեռքին է։



- - - - - - -



*389.* 


Մութ ուժերը փորձում են պայքարել Լույսի հետ։ Փորձում են հաստատել իրենց մութ գործերը, ամրապնդվելով դավաճանությամբ։ Բայց Լույսի Ուժերն այնքա՜ն են լարված և ստեղծագործման համար անհրաժեշտ այնքա՜ն դրսևորումներ են բերում։ Ուժերի տեղաշարժը լարվում է մութ հակազդեցությամբ։ Այդպես Վերարքայությունը դիմավորում է բոլոր լարումները հանուն մեծ ստեղծագործման։ Վերարքայությունը   տեղաշարժի   ծրագիր   է   բերում,    այդպես    հզոր  զորեղանում է բարեշրջումը։

- - - - - - -
* Մոնղոլիայի կայսր Ակբար Ջելալադինը (1542 – 1605)։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*390.* 


Որքա՜ն բթամիտ են բոլոր հույսը հերքողները։ Որքա՜ն կույր են պատերազմի առավելության մասին պնդողները։ Որքա՜ն քիչ են գիտակցությունները, որոնք կարող են տեսնել մոլորակի վերածնունդը լուսավորչության ճանապարհով։ Իհարկե, բարձրագույն միջոցների ճանապարհով ստեղծագործումը չգիտակցողները կվախճանվեն հին շփոթմունքների մեջ։ Նոր ուղիները չգիտակցողներն այնքա՜ն կարիք ունեն Մայտրեյայի Դարի ըմբռնման։ Չէ՞ որ Աշխարհի և Վեհապետների Դրոշը բաց ուղինե՛ր է տալու։



- - - - - - -



*391.*


Կգան ձեզ մոտ նաև կարմայի օրենքի մասին կասկածներով. «Հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք, որ վատթարները վայելեն բարեկեցությունը, այն ժամանակ երբ արժանիները տանջվում էին»։ Ասացեք. «Ծանր է երկրային բարեկեցությունը կասեցնել չկարողացողների կարման, քանզի, ինչպես ասված է, բարեկեցությունը գերեզմանն է ոգու»։ Ընդ որում երկրային բարեկեցությունը, ինչպես դուք նկատեցիք, խցանում է հոգևոր ականջները։ Բայց բարեկեցության դիմակի տակ շատերը մեծագույն դժբախտություններ են թաքցնում։ Հետևաբար իմացյալներից ոչ ոք երկրային բարեկեցության չափանիշներ չի կիրառի։ Պետք է չափել ըստ բարձունքների, չմտածելով ստորգետնյա հոսանքների մասին։



- - - - - - -



*392.* 


Ուսուցիչն ուրախ է տեսնել, թե ինչպես եք դուք ընտելանում հասկանալ դժվարությունների հնարավորությունները։ Այդ օրհնյալ գիտակցմանը պետք է ընտելանալ, բայց այն Վերարքային հետևելու առաջին պայմաններից մեկն է։ Երբեմն ձեզ հանձնարարում եմ լռել. նույնպես պետք է գիտակցել գիտակցված լռությամբ տարածության լարման նշանակությունը։ Նաև պետք է հիշեցնել կրկնողությունների ռիթմի մասին։ Խելամիտ չէ աչքի չառնել տեխնիկայի և տարբեր պայմանների օգնությունը։ Վերցնենք, օրինակ, գլխացավի պայմանը. Լռությունից ավելի լավ ի՞նչ կարող է լինել։ Կամ սրտի բաբախյունի ժամանակ տիեզերական ռիթմը, որը փոխում է զարկերակումը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*393.* 


Ծառայությունը հաճախ ընկալվում է որպես Ճշմարտությանը կատարելապես հակառակ ինչ-որ հաստատում։ Ծառայությունն ընդունում են որպես իրականությանը չհամապատասխանող երևույթ։ Ծառայությունն ընդունում են որպես ծիսակատարություն, որպես պատահականորեն կյանք ներմուծված ռիթմ, բայց պետք է գիտակցել, որ Ծառայությունը շղթա է, որը, հաստատված կյանքով և նախացուցված երևույթների էությամբ, մոտեցնում է բարձրը ցածրին։ Այդպես Ծառայության ամբող շղթան մտնում է Բարու Վերարքայության մեջ։ Այդպես բոլոր գործողությունները կազմում են կապի շղթա, ուստի Վերարքայության օրենքը մեզ կարող է հասցնել բարձրագույն Բարօրության։



- - - - - - -



*394.* 


Էներգիայի կուտակումը աշակերտի և Ուսուցչի միջև նման է շոգեմեքենայի՝ մշտական առաքում և հակազդում։ Այդ պատճառով Մենք այդպես համառորեն նշում ենք բարյացկամության, նկրտվածության, երախտապարտության համար համաձայնեցվածության անհրաժեշտության վրա, միայն այդպիսի միջոցներով կարելի է զարգացնել համաձայնեցվածության շարժընթացը։ Շոգեմեքենան ունի հնոց, իսկ Մենք՝ անվերջանալի հոգեկան էներգիայի ամբար։ Հարկ չկա մտածել, թե ասված որակները պետք են Մեզ, ընդհակառակը, նրանք ձեզ են անհրաժեշտ։ Այլ կերպ ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն կապ կհաստատեք Մեզ հետ։ Ոչ թե կասկածներով, ոչ թե ինքնությամբ, ոչ թե ինքնակարեկցանքով, այլ միայն անբաժանելի առույգ ձգտումով դեպի Մեզ կհաստատվի դինամո-ոգու հզոր ռիթմը։ Հարկ է կյանք ներմուծել այդ նկրտումները։ Հարկ է հիշել, որ ամեն ֆիզիկական օրենք պետք է հիշեցնի ոգու ամուր օրինականության մասին։ Այդպիսի գիտակցությամբ կարող եք, հիրավի, կյանքի փոխակերպման աշխատակից դառնալ։   



- - - - - - -



*395.* 


Մարդկությունը խրվել է վերապրուկների, հին մտածողության մեջ, առանց հաստատված Գոյությունը գիտակցելու։ Այդպես տեղաշարժվող ժողովուրդների ոգին, որպես կեղծ բարեպաշտություն, սնապաշտություն, նեխում է հեռացող էներգիաների վրա։ Այդ նեխման հիմքը՝ եկեղեցին, որը սարսափներ է սերմանում, անթույլատրելի՛ է։ Պետությունը, որը գործում է դավաճանության չափանիշներով, չի՛ կարող գոյություն ունենալ։ Այսպիսով, ոգու վերածնունդը պետք է վերացնի այդ սարսափները, որոնք կուլ են տալիս մոլորակը։ Հետևաբար միայն Վերարքայության շղթան կարող է վերականգնել մարդկային կերպարը։ Այդպես հավերժական Վերարքայության ճանապարհով նոր հաստատում է կառուցվում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*396.* 


Երբ աշխարհը ցնցվում է և մարդկությունը շփոթության մեջ ընկել է դեսուդեն, փրկության միակ ճանապարհ է մնում։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն չգիտակցել ոգու վերելքի բարձրագույն և ստեղծագործ ուղին։ Հատկապես, երբ բոլոր հին ուղիները քարուքանդ են եղած. երբ հին էներգիաներն իրենց դարն են ապրել. երբ մոլորակն ինքն է տեղաշարժում իր կեղևը, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս ամբողջ ոգով  չընդունել Վերարքայության հզորության շղթայից բխող նոր հաստատումներն ու վերածնող էներգիանե՛րը։ Միայն այդպես մարդկությունը կարող է ձգվել դեպի բարձրագույն էներգիաները։ Հետևելով Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հիմքերին, բարձր երևույթը ոգուն դեպի բարձրագույնը կձգի։ Այդպես Վերարքայության  բարձրագույն օրենքն արարում է բարությամբ, հաստատելով լավագույն ապագա։



- - - - - - -



*397.* 


Նույնիսկ ամենասովորական մարդը էքստազի մեջ դառնում է ճարպիկ, համարձակ, անխոնջ և սկսում է գիտենալ իրեն դեռևս անհայտ  շատ բան, և անտեսանելի աշխարհը նրա համար դառնում է շոշափելի, քանզի միայն ժամանակավոր է նա հրաժարվել ցածրագույն ֆիզիկական աշխարհից։ Բայց վերադառնալով այնտեղ, մարդը նորից կորցնում է բարձագույն էությունը։ Պետք է կամուրջ գտնել, որպեսզի չկորցնես գիտակցությունդ և հարստանաս բարձրագույն աշխարհով։ Եվ Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքը տրված է, որպեսզի մարդկանց հաղորդակից դարձնի բարձրագույն աշխարհին։
Կասեն՝ ու՞մ են պետք Հրեղեն Հոգու ցավերը։ Իհարկե, դա այս աշխարհի ծանրությունն է։ Պետք չեն ցավեր այնտեղ, որտեղ տիեզերական ռիթմը  խախտված չէ։ Ուստի օգտակար է, որպեսզի Հրեղեն Հոգին իր շուրջ ունենա առավել համաձայնեցված շրջապատ, որպեսզի որոշակի կառուցվածք տա մեզ հասնող տիեզերական ալիքներին։ Հետևաբար, երբ ասում եմ համաձայնեցվածության մասին, նկատի չունեմ ընդամենը զգայունակությունը, այլ օգտակար կառույցն եմ նշում։ Վերարքայությունը հիմնված է ճշգրիտ օրենքների վրա։ Մենք, դրանք գիտակցողները, պատասխանատվություն ենք վերցնում մեզ վրա պահպանել Լույսի այդ սանդուղքը։ Պետք է պնդել անընդմեջ, որպեսզի Վերարքայության կառույցը նկարի պես մեխվի ուղեղում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*398.* 

Տիեզերական էներգիաների կուտակումները համապատասխանում են մարդկային ոգու տագնապների հաստատումներին։ Այդպիսի տիեզերական համապատասխանության դեպքում տագնապները կարելի է լուծել միայն այնպիսի հզոր լծակով, ինչպիսին է Վերարքայությունը։ Երբ իրադարձությունների շղթան, հագեցնելով տարածությունը մոլագար էներգիաներով, ավերում է հին հիմքերը, իհարկե, պետք է մի ուժ, որը կարող է բոլոր էներգիաները նկրտել դեպի նոր շինարարություն։ Վերարքայությունը աշխարհի համար տիեզերական տարածքի հաստատողն է։ Չէ՞ որ Տիեզերքում ամեն ինչ կապակցված է հզոր Վերարքայության հաստատուն չափանիշներո՛վ։ Այդպես բոլոր էներգիաները կապված են իրար մեջ։ Այդպես սրտի թելը կապված է դրսևորված Վերարքայության հետ։ Այդպես այդ մեծ կապը հիմնում է տիեզերական էությունը։



- - - - - - -



*399.* 

Երբ հավաքվում է նոր ռասա, Հավաքողը Վերարքան է։ Երբ մարդկության համար նոր աստիճան է կառուցվում, Շինարարը Վերարքան է։ Երբ կյանքի ռիթմի վրա Տիեզերական Մագնիսով սահմանված աստիճան է կառուցվում, դրա Առաջնորդը Վերարքան է։ Չկա կյանքում այնպիսի երևույթ, որը սերմի մեջ իր Վերարքան չունենա։ Որքան ավելի հզոր է աստիճանը, այնքան ավելի հզոր է Վերարքա՛ն։



- - - - - - -



*400.* 

Կենդանական աշխարհը թեթևագույն փորձեր է տալիս բուսական աշխարհի համեմատ։ Եթե հասկանաք Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքը, կարելի է զգալ, թե որքան է փոխանցվում մարդու ազդեցությունը կենդանիների վրա։ Կարելի է տեսնել, թե որքան է փոխանցվում ջղայնությունը, կամ վախը, կամ վստահությունը։ Իհարկե, յոգիզմի օրենքը տանում է մահացու աչքից մինչև համբարձում։ Բայց բազմաթիվ միջանկյալ աստիճանների վրա կարելի է դիտարկել տարբեր ազդեցություններ։ Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքին մոտեցողներին հարկ է նախազգուշացնել չմտածված շարժումների հնարավոր հետևանքների մասին։ Որքա՜ն տհաճություններից կարելի է խուսափել հասարակ ինքնակառավարմամբ, որին պետք է ընտելանալ։ Դարերով կուտակված որքա՜ն նվաճումներ ջնջվում են անսանձ մռնչոցով։ Կարելի է մտածել կատարելագործվելու մասին։ Պետք է քո մեջ հրահրել ոգու առավելությունը, որը միշտ աջակցվելու է Վերարքայության կողմից։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*401.* 


Ոգու գերիշխանությունը չի գա, եթե դեպի այն չձգտենք։ Պետք է յուրացնել այստեղի ժամվա անցողիկության և Անսահմանության աներկբայության մասին միտքը։ Այդպես անբաժանելիորեն կապված է Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքը Անսահմանության և Վերարքայության հետ։ Նաև կարելի է անցնել սրտի միկրոտիեզերքին, որը պարունակում է հեռավոր աշխարհների անդրադարձները։ Որքա՜ն հրապուրիչ է սեփական անձի մեջ հասկանալ մոլորակն առաջնորդող ռիթմերը։ Իհարկե, շփոթության մեջ դժվար է այդ, բայց որքա՜ն սքանչելի է առնչվել Տիեզերական Մագնիսին։



- - - - - - -



*402.* 


Բոլոր տիեզերական շփոթություններն արտացոլվում և փոխադարձաբար լարվում են կենսական երևույթներով։ Ամեն էներգիա համապատասխանում է կենսական դրսևորմանը։ Երբ մոլորակի վրա տարակշռություն և բոլոր հին բարքերի ավերում է հաստատվում, ստորգետնյա կրակը, մրրիկներն ու կեղևի ֆիզիկական ավերումը լարվում են այնքա՜ն հզոր կերպով։ Երբ մոլորակի վրա հաստատվում է Վերարքայության հրեղեն նշանը, իհարկե, պայմանները լարվում են կենսարար հրով։ Այդպես մեծ հաստատումը հիմնվում է Վերարքայության կյանքի բարձրագույն հրով։



- - - - - - -



*403.* 


Կարո՞ղ եք արդյոք Ուսուցչի Հրամանների մեջ նշել մի ինչ-որ նսեմացում։ Չեք կարող, քանզի այլ կերպ Ուսուցիչն արժանի չէր լինի այդ կոչմանը։ Բայց կարո՞ղ եք արդյոք երաշխավորել ձեր գործողությունների համար, քանզի նսեմացումը հակառակ է Եղբայրությանը։ Նվաստացումը հետաճ է, այն ժամանակ երբ վսեմացումը բարեշրջում է։ Մենք ծառայում ենք բարեշրջմանը։ Կարելի է գտնել Հրամաններ, նախազգուշացումներ, նույնիսկ վրդովմունք, բայց Մեր գործերում նվաստացում չկա։ Նույնիսկ Մեր հակառակորդները նվաստացված չեն։ Հատկապես տարբերվում են մարդկանց երկու տիպեր. ոմանք նույնիսկ փոքրիկ ակնարկից մեծ բան են սարքում, մյուսները սքանչելի տեսիլքից անգամ արարում են վանող պատկերներ։ Յուրաքանչյուրը դատում է ըստ գիտակցության։ Մեկը մեծ սիրտ ունի, իսկ մյուսի սիրտը նման է չորացրած սնկի։ Պետք է նրան թրջել, որ պիտանի դառնա։ Հիրավի, պետք է քավել բոլոր սխալները։ Այդ օրենքը հիշեք։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*404.* 


Ասում են, դավաճանի վրա շապիկն է վառվում։ Կարելի է նկատել, թե ինչպես են քայքայվում իրերն անառողջ հոգեկան էներգիայի շուրջ։



- - - - - - -



*405.* 


Երբ կենտրոնները հրեղեն լարված են, նշանակում է պետք է համապատասխանություն գտնել տիեզերական հանկարծաշրջումների հետ։ Նշանները ճշգրիտ են և հաստատվում են Հրեղեն Հոգու հետ Տիեզերքի սերտ կապերով։ Այդպես համահնչությունը տարածության բոլոր հոսանքների հետ կապ է դրսևորում։ Այդպես նկրտող Հրեղեն Հոգին  պատասխան թրթիռներ է արտահայտում բոլոր հրեղեն դրսևորումների վրա։ Հետևաբար պետք է առողջություն պահպանել։ Շատ կարևոր ժամանակներ են։ Տարածությունը թրթռում է, և հզոր են հողմերը։



- - - - - - -



*406.* 


Ճամփորդը ցուցումների կարիք ունի։ Հաջողությունը շատ զգայուն ծաղիկ է։ Սերմեր կարելի է ցանել միայն սահմանված ժամին։ Տանից պետք է ժամանակին դուրս գալ։ Բայց երբ Ուսուցիչը նշում է սկսել սերմնացանը, ակնթարթ անգամ դանդաղել չի կարելի։ Միայն երեխաները կարող են մտածել, որ եթե այսօրն անցել է, վաղն ավելի լավ կլինի։ Բայց արի միտքը հասկանում է, որ բաց թողնված հաջողությունը չի կրկնվելու։ Նույնիսկ արևը միանման չի լուսավորում։ Պետք է ըմբռնման հղկվածություն զարգացնել։ Ժամանակի բարդությունն աճելու է։ Ով երեկ գլուխ չի հանել, այսօր մոլորվելու է։ Ուսուցիչը շտապ, անհետաձգելի սերմնացան է նկատառում։



- - - - - - -



*407.* 


Ինչպես փոթորիկը կարող է ափ հանել ոսկու կույտեր, այնպես էլ մարդկային շփոթմունքը կարող է գանձեր բերել։ Պետք է հիշել, որ շփոթմունքը էներգիաների կուտակում է։ Ուսուցիչը դետքին է։ Ուսուցիչը հետևում է անտեսանելի գործողություններին։ Նա գիտի, թե ով գլուխ կհանի և կկարողանա ընդունել նվերները։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*408.* 


Ոգու արքաները, որտե՞ղ են նրանք։ Հաճախ մարդիկ դնում են իրենց ոգու արքայի բարձունքին, բայց մոռանում են, որ արքայի ամենահիմնական որակն է Վերարքային հետևելը։ Մի՞թե Վերարքային քամահրելով կարելի է ոգու արքայի բարձունքի հասնել։ Մի՞թե նսեմացնելով Վերարքային կարելի է սպասել սեփական անձի հանդեպ հարգանքի հաստատման։ Մի՞թե Վերարքային դեմ ընթացողներն իրենց վրա անջնջելի հետքեր չեն կրում։ Ուրեմն թող հիշի մարդկությունը և խորհի, թե ինչպես կարելի է ոգու իսկական արքաներ դառնալ։ Այդպես կարելի է նախազգուշացնել ոգու արքաներ դառնալ ցանկացող մարդկանց։ Չէ՞ որ ինքնավեհացմամբ չէ, որ հասնում ենք ոգու վսեմությանը։ Չէ՞ որ ոչ թե դեպի արտահայտված ինքնադատապարտում նկրտմամբ չէ, որ կարելի է հասնել ոգի-արքայի աստիճանի հաստատմանը։
Այդպես Մենք յուրաքանչյուրին խորհուրդ ենք տալիս գնալ Վերարքայի հետևից։



- - - - - - -



*409.* 


Այսպիսով, Մենք ունենք Վերարքայի հետևորդների ցուցակ, Վերարքային հակառակ ընթացողների ցուցակ, հստակորեն Ամենաբարձրին հակառակ ընթացողների ցուցակ։ Իհարկե, Վերարքային գոնե մի քանի անգամ հակառակ ընթացող յուրաքանչյուրի կյանքը շատ է բարդանում, քանզի այդպիսին է կյանքի օրենքը։ Հետևաբար պետք է գիտակցել, թե որքան կարևոր է Վերարքային հետևելը։ Այդպես կարևոր ժամանակն է անհրաժեշտ հաստատել։ Այդպես պետք է ունենալ արտահայտված ժամանակի ըմբռնումը։ Այդպես Մենք հաստատում ենք Նոր Աշխարհը։ Իհարկե, մթերը մոլեգնում և սարսափում են, բայց Մենք մթից ավելի հզոր ենք։ Այդպես բոլոր _դուգպաները_* ինքնադատապարտված են վախճանի։ 



- - - - - - -



*410.* 


Նորից կգան Վերարքայությունը հերքողները և այն բռնության ղեկավարություն կանվանեն։ Նորից կասեք նրանց. «Վերարքայությունն ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունի բռնության հետ։ Այն բացահայտող օրենք է»։ Մենք դեմ ենք ամեն բռնության։ Մենք չենք նկրտում էներգիան առանց աշխատակցի համաձայնության։ Մենք գիտենք ամեն մակերեսայինի, արտաքինից   նկրտողի  անարժեքությունը։  Որպես շինարարներ,  Մենք կանչում ենք աշխատակիցների։ Բայց ում պետք չէ Մեր նավակը, նրան առաջարկում ենք օվկիանոսը կտրել-անցնել թեկուզ եղեգնափայտիկի վրա։ Բայց մարդիկ հաճախ այնքան են վախենում ամեն տեսակ համագործակցությունից, որ պատրաստ են մտնել ցեխը, միայն թե չառնչվեն Բարձրին։ Շատ մարդկանց հետ եք ստիպված տարանջատվել Վերարքայության հողի վրա։ Նրանք ավելի շուտ Անսահմանությունը կընդունեն, քանզի նրա հանդեպ իրենց պատասխանատվությունը չեն զգում։ Բայց Վերարքայության օրենքի անխուսափելիությունը տագնապում է խղճուկ, ինքնասեր մտքին։
Կարողացեք չպնդել, որտեղ տեսնում եք, որ ուղին աղտոտված է։ Կարմային դեմ գնալ չի լինի։ Բայց բազմաթիվ անխոհեմներ մեղանչել են Վերարքայության դեմ, դրանից է նրանց դժգոհության փրփուրը։

- - - - - - -
* _Դուգպա_- մթերի աղանդ Տիբեթում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՐՔ ՅՈԹԵՐՈՐԴ. "ՎԵՐԱՐՔԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ"*



*411.* 


Երբ աշխարհը թաղվել է հերքման խավարի մեջ, ուրեմն, իհարկե, պետք է սպասել հին, անպետք հիմքերի փլուզմանը, քանզի այլ կերպ ինչպե՞ս վերածնել աշխարհը։ Ինչպե՜ս մարդկությունը կարող է արթնանալ, եթե ոչ բոլոր անպիտան հիմքերի ցնցումով։ Չէ՞ որ միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ Վերարքայության հաստատված նոր մեծ սկզբունքները գիտակցվեն մարդկության կողմից, կարելի կլինի հաստատել մարդկության փրկությունը։ Այդպես Մենք լարված նկրտում ենք մոլորակը դեպի Բարու Վերարքայության սկզբունքները։ Մեծ հասկացությունների կորուստը պետք է փոխհատուցվի, քանզի ամեն կորցրած սկզբունք տիեզերական հեղաշրջումներ է բերում։ Այդպես պետք է վերածնել մարդկությանը Վերարքայության սկզբունքով։ 



- - - - - - -



*412.* 


Միայն մտածողության վերանորոգմամբ մարդկությունը կարող է հասանել նոր մոլորակային աստիճանը։ Չէ որ ինչպիսի՜ տարածական լարում է շրջապատում մոլորակին։ Չէ որ միայն մեծ տիեզերական ճակատամարտերից առաջ են եղել այսպիսի ահեղ նախանշաննե՛ր։ Հետևաբար, միայն երբ հաստատվի Մեր Վերարքայությունը, մարդկությունը կարող է փրկվել։



- - - - - - -



*413.* 


Ժամանակակից դուգպաների համար այնքան էլ դժվար չէ աշխատանքը, պետք է ընդամենն ասել. «Ի՜նչ գեղեցիկ ես դու», - և պտուղը ցած կընկնի։ Բայց եթե հապաղի, դուգպան նրբորեն կառաջարկի. «Հետաձգիր»։ Եվ այդպես կգտնի րոպե, երբ մարդ կհետաձգի և ուժը և հնարավորությունները։ Իհարկե, միշտ մնում է երրորդ սիրած միջոցը, այսինքն, ոսկին։
Մենք պաշտպանում ենք միայն ճշմարիտ ուղու վրա։ Երբ մթի մեջ ինչ-որ մեկը երերում է, նա դուրս է մնում ճառագայթից։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*414.* 


Ինչպիսի՜ տատասկներ են մարդիկ հյուսում սեփական կյանքի պսակներին։ Որքա՜ն ուժ են մարդիկ ծախսում ի հակակշիռ այն սկզբունքների, որոնց վրա կայանում է ինքը կյանքը։ Որքա՜ն անպետք խոչընդոտներ են շրջապատում մարդկանց, նրանց կյանքը դարձնելով ետընթաց։ Չէ՞ որ չեն հասկանա մարդիկ բարձրագույն իմաստությունը, չհասկանալով նախ և առաջ Վերարքայության օրենքը. այն, ինչի վրա ընթանում է կյանքը. այն, ինչով առաջադիմում է աշխարհը. այն, ինչով կառուցվում է բարեշրջումը. այն, ինչի վրա շարվել են լավագույն աստիճանները և շարադրվել են պատմության էջերը։ Ուրեմն չի փախչի մարդկությունը Վերարքայության մեծ օրենքից։ Միայն ինքնակործանումը կարող է տալ այն ուղղությունը, որով գնում են Վերարքայության ըմբռնումից զրկվածները։ Այդպես Վերարքայության դեմ ուղղված խոչընդոտները մութ ճանապարհ են դառնում։ Այդպես Վերարքայության մեծ օրենքը պետք է պահպանել որպես առաջնորդող Սկիզբ։



- - - - - - -



*415.* 


Թե փոքրի, թե մեծի մեջ պետք է խորամուխ լինել Վերարքայության առաջնորդող օրենքին։ Միայն այդպես կարելի է մեծ ապագա կառուցել։ Չէ՞ որ գիտակցության կորագծերի միավորման վրա է կառուցվում կյանքը։ Չէ՞ որ տիեզերական օրենքի վրա է հաստատվում Վերարքայությունն ու առաջնորդությունը։ Հետևաբար ոգու ստեղծագործումը կենսականորեն հագեցվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսով։ Այդպես առաջնորդն առնչվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի հետ, և աշխարհի ամբողջ հագեցումն այդպես կարող է լարվել մեծ օրենքով։ Այդպես Մենք արարում ենք միասնական գիտակցությամբ և սրտով։



- - - - - - -



*416.* 


Վերարքայությունը պլանաչափ համագործակցություն է՝ այդպես կարելի էր անվանել Ուսմունքի այս մասը, բայց չենք վախենա, եթե դուք օգտագործեք հին հայկական Վերարքայություն բառը։ Եթե մեկը մեկնաբանի այն իր պայմանական ըմբռնմամբ, նա միայն կապացուցի, որ իր ուղեղը դեռ պատրաստ չէ կոոպերացիայի համար։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*417.* 


Ամեն ոգի իր կարման է ստեղծում։ Ամեն ժողովուրդ իր կարման է շարադրում։ Իհարկե, ժողովուրդներն առաջնորդ են փնտրում, քանզի նույնիսկ հաստատված հեղինակությունը չի կարող պահել մարդկանց, որոնք սխալ են մտածում։ Ոչ ոսկին, ոչ ճչացող անունները, ոչ էլ անընդունելի խորհուրդների կույտերը չեն փրկի ժողովրդին։ Հիրավի, առաջնորդի հրեղեն միտքը, հրեղեն ոգին կտա նոր ճանապարհներ, ուստի տիեզերական հանկարծաշրջումների ժամանակ թող հստակ վառվի Հոգևոր Առաջնորդի աստղը։ Այդպես հին աշխարհի ավերակների վրա թող հառնա Լույսի Մեծ Կայսրությու՛նը։
Այդպես ձգողությունը դրսևորված է, որպես մեծ զորություն։ Այդպես վրա է հասել նախատեսված մեծ Նոր Աշխարհի ժամանակը, հետևաբար վա՜յ Վերարքայությանը դեմ գնացողներին։



- - - - - - -



*418.* 


Հիվանդությունները ստորաբաժանվում են սրբազանների, կարմայականների և թույլատրվածների։ Առաջին երկու տեսակը հասկանալի են, բայց հատկապես «Վերարքայություն» գրքում հարկ է հիշատակել թույլատրվածների մասին։ Ո՞վ կամ ի՞նչն է թույլատրում այդ հիվանդությունները։ Իհարկե, տգիտությունն ու չգիտակցվածության  սարսափը։ Քիչ է նրանց մասին չմտածելը, երեխաները նույնպես չեն մտածում, բայց վարակվում են։ Պետք է պաշտպանվել գիտակցության մեջ և նյարդային ճառագայթումների անթափանցելի զրահ ստեղծել։ Նույնիսկ մեծ համաճարակները չեն կարող զարգանալ, եթե ժողովուրդը տիրապետում է գիտակցությանը։ Հոգեկան էներգիայի նյութի հետ փորձը ցույց կտար, թե ինչպիսի հզոր հակավարակ են մարդիկ կրում իրենց մեջ։ Ընդ որում երկու պայման է հարկավոր։ Առաջինը՝ հոգեկան էներգիայի գիտակցումը. երկրորդը՝ Վերարքայության, որպես հոգեկան էներգիայի կուտակման միակ ճանապարհի գիտակցումը։ Պետք չէ նայել Վերարքայությանը, որպես վերացական մի ինչ-որ բանի։ Պետք է ամուր յուրացնել, որ այն հզորագույն կենսատու է։ Մեզ մոտ նրան առաջին բուժիչ միջոց են անվանում։ Բայց նույնիսկ ցանկացած դեղահաբ պետք է կուլ տալ և ցանկացած քսուք կիրառել։ Սնդուկի մեջ պահված դեղամիջոցը չի գործի, այդպես էլ Վերարքայության երանությունը պետք է վերցվի նկրտմամբ։ Միայն անփոփոխելի նկրտումը բուժիչ հետևանք կտա։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*419.* 


Բազմաթիվ մոգական գործելաձևեր եք դուք տեսել և, վերջիվերջո, եկել եք սրտի մագնիսի ըմբռնմանն ու հոգեկան էներգիայի գիտակցմանը։ Իհարկե, ինչի է պետք կեղծ նյութը, երբ կարելի է հենց Աղբյուրի հզորությունը ստանալ։ Շատ կուտակումներ է թույլ տվել մարդկությունը  դեպի բարձրագույն աշխարհ նկրտելու փոխարեն։ Նրանք ենթադրում են, որ ավելի հեշտ է պնդել չգիտակցված բանաձևերը, քան ճանաչել այն, ինչը մարդկային էությանը մոտ է ամենից։ Հատկանշանական չէ մարդկանց համար նկրտել դեպի վեր, երբ ոգին է տառապում։ Բայց ավելի լավ չէ՞ արդյոք տառապանքը փոխարինել բարձրագույն նկրտմամբ։



- - - - - - -



*420.* 


Ոգու պայծառացու՛մ։ Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հասնել այդ աստիճանին։ Ինչո՞վ կարելի է ներթափանցել Ճշմարտության Սկզբնաղբյուրի մեջ, եթե ոչ գնալով Վերարքայության հետևից։ Ոգին կարող է պայծառանալ միայն Լույսի աղբյուրով։ Որտե՞ղ ուրեմն գտնել ճառագայթն առաջնորդող, եթե ոչ Վերարքայության մեջ։ Մարդկությունը քաղել է իր հզորությունը ոչ թե ինքն իրենից, այլ մեծ Վերարքայությունից։ Այդպես դարերով Մեր ստեղծագործումն առաջնորդել է մարդկությանը։ Այսպիսով, մարդուն կարելի է ուղղորդել միայն Վերարքայության բարձագույն ուժով։ 
Ոգու պայծառացումը, իհարկե, բարձագույն Վերարքայությանը հետևելու ճանապարհն է։ Հետևաբար Ճշմարտությունը որոնողները Գոյության նշանակությունը գտնել կարող են միայն դեպի Վերարքայություն վերելքի ճանապարհին։ Հակառակ դեպքում կյանքը կախարդված շրջան կմնա, և ոգին դարերով ազատագրում չի գտնի։ Այսպիսով, Վերարքայության օրենքը առաջնորդող Սկիզբն է։



- - - - - - -



*421.* 


Չի կարող ոգին հաստատվել և դրսևորել ուժ, առանց Վերարքայությունից ուժեր վերցնելու։ Չի կարող ոգին դրսևորել իր հզորությունը, առանց Բարձրագույն Հզորությունը ճանաչելու։ Հետևաբար կյանքի ամեն արարիչ մեծ Վերարքայության օղակ է։ Այդպես էլ Մեր Առաջնորդությունը՝ մեծ Փոխարքայություն է։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*422.* 


Եթե ձեզ հայտնի է, որ խանդավառ, անձնվեր միտքը ֆիզիկապես փոխում է աուրան և նույնիսկ ուսերի ճառագայթներ է հրահրում, ուրեմն դուք արդեն գիտեք աշխարհի մեծագույն գաղտնիքներից մեկը։ Ամեն տեսանելիություն նյութական արձագանքի ռեֆլեքս է։ Այդպես եթե դժգոհությունը ծնում է իմպերիլ, այդպես էլ ամեն վեհ միտք պետք է ստեղծի հակառակը, բարեբեր միտք՝ այդպես էլ կա։ Իհարկե, երանությունը լիակատար իրականություն է։ Այն ծնունդ է առնում սրտային համակարգում և ազդում է ուղեղի նյութի վրա։ Տիբեթյան «ռինգսեն» խորը նշանակություն ունի որպես բյուրեղ, առաջացած երանության դրսևորմամբ։ Իհարկե, դժվար է հետազոտել երանության նյութը կյանքի օրոք, քանզի սրտին և ուղեղին դիպչել չի կարելի։ Իմպերիլի երևույթին ավելի հեշտ է դիպչել վերջույթների ներվային փոխանցքներում։ Բայց և այնպես անարդար կլիներ ցույց տալ մարդկությանը բացասական նյութը և միայն տրամաբանորեն ենթադրել ամենափրկարարի գոյությունը։ Իհարկե, լաբորատորիայում, որը կառուցվում է, երկու նյութն էլ դրսևորված կլինեն։ Մենք չենք օգնելու սովորական փորձերին, բայց այնտեղ, որտեղ կառուցվելու են բարեշրջման աստիճանները, Մեր Ձեռքը դետքի՛ն է։ Սկզբից Մենք կնշանավորենք իմպերիլի հիմնավորումը, հետո կսահմանենք երանության դրսևորման ուղիները։ Եթե հին գիտությունը պահպանել է երանության նստվածքների մասին հիշողության պատառիկներ, ուրեմն, իհարկե, բիոքիմիկոսը կարող է ավելի ժամանակակից ապացույցներ տալ։ Հետո օրգանիզմի նյութի վրա այդ փորձերը կփոխանցվեն տարածական էներգիաներին, և մենք նորից կհասկանանք, թե ինչից է, որ երանությունն ամենամոտ հարաբերակցություն ունի Վերարքայության հետ։



- - - - - - -



*423.* 


Իհարկե, հարկ չկա դժգոհություն հրահրել, քանզի մարդիկ լիքն են նրանով։ Բավական է վեց մարդակերպների փակել մեկ շինության մեջ, և մեկ ժամ անց իմպերիլից դուռը կսկսի դողդողալ։ Ավելի դժվար է երանության հետ, բայց այստեղ էլ Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքի իմացությունն ու հայտնի բույսերի համագործակցությունը տեսանելի արդյունք կտան։ Այդպես հասկանում եք, թե դեպի ուր ենք ուղղում Մեր որոշ փորձեր։ Իհարկե, աստրալի խտացումը նույնպես անփոխարինելի հնարավորություններ կտա։ Դժվար ժամանակ է գալիս և նոր մոտեցումներ, և լսելի է արդեն Նոր Աշխարհի քայլքը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*424.* 


Վարդերը օգտակար են երանության համար։ Պետք է հավաքել բոլոր նպաստող միջոցները։ Իզուր չէ, որ Ալքիմիայում վարդը գաղտնիքի խորհրդանիշն էր։ Բայց վարդի յուղն այժմ շատ վատ են պատրաստում։



- - - - - - -



*425.* 


Հիրավի, անիմանալի են Մեր ուղիները։ Չգիտեցողներին թվում է, թե անտեսանելի աշխարհ գոյություն չունի. նախապաշարմունք են արտահայտում ամենի հանդեպ, ինչը զգալի չէ կոպիտ զգացմունքներով։ Չի կարող մարդը, հիրավի, տեղավորել իր մեջ սրբազան ուղիները, քանզի ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն հասկանալ կյանքի բարձրագույն  անսահման հիմնավորումը։ Չէ՞ որ մարդ պետք է գիտակցի և խորինս զգա բոլոր նուրբ զգացումները, հակառակ դեպքում չի կարող լինել Վերարքայության ըմբռնմամբ արտահայտված համապատասխանություն և հաստատում։ 



- - - - - - -



*426.* 


Հավատը գիտելիքի կանխազգացումն է։ Գոյի բազմազանության ներքո հավատն իրական հիմք ունի։ Այն, ինչպես շարժիչ, լարում է էներգիան և դրանով ուժեղացնում է տարածության աշխատունակությունը։ Կարելի է ողջունել էներգիայի լարումը, երբ այն կապված է բարեբեր նյութի դրսևորման հետ։ Այդպես մենք կարող են նշել հավատի՝ նրբությամբ և վեհ գիտակցությամբ առավել արտահայտված ուղին։ Իհարկե, Վերարքայությունը կլինի այն մեգաֆոնը, որը երկնքին կստիպի որոտալ։



- - - - - - -



*427.* 


Հուսահատությունը՝ հավատից զրկվելն է։ Բայց հավատը գիտելիք է, ուստի հուսահատությունը՝ զրկվելն է գիտելիքից, զրկվելը բոլոր կուտակումներից։ Հուսահատությունը միշտ կապված է անելանելիության հետ։ Մթերի սովորական գործելաոճն է՝ հետապնդվողին ամփոփել անելանելիության օղակի մեջ և հասցնել նրան ոճրագործության։ Իհարկե, ու՞ր կարող է դիմել զոհը, եթե նրան անծանոթ է դեպի վեր տանող ուղին։ Վերարքայության երանությունը ճաշակածների համար անելանելիություն և հուսահատություն լինել չի կարող։ Այդպես կարելի է հետևել, թե որքան էական, անմիջական օգուտ նկատի ունի Ուսմունքը, որը կարող է տրվել յուրաքանչյուրին, ով գիտի վերև նայել։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*428.* 


Պետք է սովորել Վերարքայությանը դիմել ինչպես ամենաանպայմանին։ Ինչպիսի՜ հզորություն կարող է տալ առանց կորստի և առանց վարանելու Վերարքայությանը դիմելը։ Իսկ այդ վարանումներն ավելի կարճ են սրտի բաբախյունից, բայց մահաբեր օձից ավելի վատ կարող են խայթել գիտակցությունը։ Պետք է սովորեցնել սեփական անձը Վերարքայության հետ մշտական շփմանը, միայն այդպես է սրտի մեջ հյուսվում կյանքի բույնը։



- - - - - - -



*429.* 


Երկրային ժամկետն առանց Վերարքայության ապրել չի կարելի, բայց այն է տարբերությունը, թե ինչպիսի՞ Վերարքայություն կարող է պարունակել գիտակցությունը։ Քայքայվելով, կարելի է հասնել մինչև ոսկու վերարքայությանը և նույնիսկ որկրամոլության վերարքայությանը։



- - - - - - -



*430.* 


Որքա՜ն մեծ նշանակություն են մարդիկ տալիս իրենց Էգոյին։ Ինչպե՜ս են մարդիկ վախենում, որ իրենց անձը հանկարծ չվնասվի իրենց գիտակցության համար անհասկանալի ինչ-որ բանից։ Ինչպե՜ս են մարդիկ վախենում հարել Բարձրագույնին և գերադասում են մնալ մթի սահմանի վրա։ Ամեն մտադրություն մոտեցնում է լավագույն որոշմանը, եթե ոգին նկրտում է դեպի Բարու Վերարքայություն։ Ամեն արտահայտված աստիճան մարդը կարող է բարձրանալ բարեշրջորեն, եթե ընդունում է Առաջնորդող Ձեռքը և ընդունում է Վերարքայության ամեն Հրահանգ։ Պատմությունը շարադրվում է կյանքի Վերարքայությամբ։ Մարդկության լավագույն աստիճանները կառուցել է Վերարքայությունը։ Լավագույն նվաճումները հաստատվել են։ Այդպես միայն Վերարքայությամբ կարելի է հասանել։
Ուրեմն մեծ ժամանակը հաստատված է, և Մենք հագեցնում ենք տարածությունը մեծ կոչո՛վ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*431.* 


Զգոն ականջին մոտ է զգոն սիրտը։ Զգոն սիրտը փոխակերպում է ուղեղը։ Սրտի բացակայությունը ոչնչացնում է բոլոր նախկին կուտակումները։ Ինչի՞ է պետք գրագիտությունը, եթե միայն մակերեսային աչքերն են չափում հիերոգլիֆի գալարները։ Ծա՛նր է Աշխարհի Բեռը։ Լցվե՛լ է Մագնիսը Պահողների Թասը։ Բոցեղեն սրտերը Երանության նյութի ոչնչացման դեմ կարող են պայքարել ամենուր։ Կարելի է հասկանալ, թե ինչու է անհրաժեշտ  ընդունել սիրտը, որպես Գոյության շարժիչ։ Կարելի է հասկանալ, թե ինչպես է սրտի թելը միանում Վերարքայության հետ։ Եթե սիրտը չորացել է, ուղեղը չի բռնկվի գիտակցությամբ։ Այդ կերպ մենք քիմիապես գիտակցում ենք, թե ինչպես է օրգանիզմը Տիեզերքի մեծ Սրտի մասնիկը դառնում։ Երբ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս զգուշություն, նշանակում է, արտաքին պայմանները ցնցում են լցված թասը։



- - - - - - -



*432.* 


Ինչո՞վ ուրեմն մարդկությունը հույս ունի փրկել իր կարման և առաջ ընթանալ բարեշրջման մեջ։ Չէ՞ որ ոչ թե մեծ հիմքերի հերքմամբ. չէ՞ որ ոչ թե բարձրագույն սկզբունքները նսեմացնելով. չէ՞ որ ոչ թե հաստատված դրսևորված Սկիզբներն ավերելո՛վ։ Բայց մարդկությունը շարունակում է կառուցել իր սկզբունքներն ավերման վրա, չմտածելով, որ կտրվելը մեծ Վերարքայությունից դեպի անդունդ է տանում։ Այդպես ինքնաավերումը մթի բոլոր ծառայողների ճակատագիրն է։ Այդպիսով, քանի դեռ մարդկությունը ուղղություն է վերցնում դեպի մթի հաստատած  սահմանափակում, դեպի Բարձրագույն Լույս և դեպի փրկություն ուղի չի գտնի։



- - - - - - -



*433.* 


Ինչպիսի՞ ուրեմն պետություն է ծաղկում առանց Մեծ Ուղևարի։ Ինչպիսի՞ ուրեմն հաստատված նախաձեռնություն կապրեր առանց Վեհապետի։ Պետք է, հիրավի, հասկանալ, որ Ուղևարի հասկացությունը բոլոր բարձրագույն նկրտումների համադրությունն է։ Այսպիսով միայն Լուսավոր Ուղևարի Վերարքայություն հասկացությունը կարող է ոգուն ուղղություն տալ։ Ուրեմն թող բոլորը, բոլորը, բոլորը մտորեն և հիշեն Վերարքայության հզորության մասին։ Միայն այդ ըմբռնմամբ կարելի է առաջ ընթանալ։ Միայն այդ ըմբռնմամբ կարելի է հասանել։ Թող հիշեն, որ Վերարքայության դեմ նետած ամեն քար սար կդառնա սեփական անձի համար։ Ուրեմն թող բոլորը հիշեն։ Այդպես Մենք ավետում ենք Ուղևար-Վերարքայի՛ն։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*434.* 


Օգնեցե՛ք մեկմեկու, լսու՞մ եք։ Օգնեք թե փոքրի, և թե մեծի՛ մեջ։ Օգնությունը ապագայի դուռը թակելն է։ Չգիտեք, թե որտեղ է կաթիլը, որը թա՛սն է լցնում։ Հիշեցնեմ հին Հնդկաստանի ասույթը։ «Րիշիպուտրա Արքան կորցրել էր քունը։ Նա կանչեց Իմաստունին, որ վերադարձնի սա իր քունը։ Ասաց Իմաստունը. «Արքա, զննիր քո մահիճը»։ Խուզարկեցին մահիճն արքայական և նրա ծալքերում քար գտան։ Ուրախացավ Արքան, մտածելով, թե դա է իր դժբախտության պատճառը։ Բայց քունը չվերադարձավ։ Եվ Իմաստունը կրկնեց իր խորհուրդը։ Նորից խուզարկեցին մահիճը և գտան մեռած թիթեռ։ Արքան նորից համոզված էր, որ գտնվել է անքնության պատճառը։ Բայց քունը բացվակայում էր։ Իմաստունն ասաց. «Չկա հետևանք առանց պատճառի։ Դու ինքդ, Արքա, զննիր քո մահիճը, քանզի ոչ ոք իր աչքը փոխարինել չի կարող»։ Եվ գտավ Արքան բարձի տակ ոսկու փոքրիկ մի կտոր, մանանեխի սերմի չափ։ «Չէր կարող այս փոքրիկ կտորն ինձ վնաս պատճառել», - մտածեց Արքան։ Բայց քունն անմիջապեց գոցեց աչքերը նրա։ Առավոտյան Իմաստունն ասաց. «Քառորդներով չէ, որ չափվում է ոգու անկումը։ Պատերազմի գանձերը չեն կարող գերակշռել այրի կնոջից խլած սերմնահատիկը։ Արքա, օգնի՛ր ամենուր, որտեղ կարող է թափանցել օգնությունը»։ 
Օգնեք ամենուր, որտեղ կարող է ձեռքը թափանցել։ Ամենուր, որտեղ միտքը կարող է թռչել։ Այդպես կթակենք ապագայի դուռը։ Այդպես կհասկանանք, որ ամեն ժամ, որ խլում ենք մեզանից, ապագա է տարվելու։ Պետք է ընտելանալ, որ Մեր համագործակցությունը կբերի անհրաժեշտ ամեն բան, եթե լարը բռնող ձեռքը չչորանա։
Օգնությամբ բոցավառվող սիրտը՝ Մեր սիրտն է։ Այդպես այժմ կարելի է մուտք գործել այն ժամանակի մեջ, որը սարսափելի է անիմացների համար և փայլուն՝ իմացյալների համար։



- - - - - - -



*435.* 


Ե՜րբ վերջապես մարդկությունը կսկսի հասկանալ, թե որն է ժողովրդի իսկական արժանապատվությունը։ Ե՜րբ վերջապես մարդկությունը կհասկանա, որ սրբազան ոգին պետք է պահպանել և որ միտքը կրողները կարող են ուղղորդել ժողովուրդներին, որպես միասնական աղբյու՛ր։ Այդպես ժողովրդին կարելի է զրկել իր ուժից կամ հաստատված ազդեցությունից, դրսևորելով մտքի ոչնչացում։ Այդ պատճառով ամեն ժողովուրդ պետք է, նախ և առաջ, մտածի Նավավարի մասին, քանզի նավն առանց ղեկի մրրիկին դիմանալ չի կարող։ Ուստի ժողովրդի և ամեն կազմակերպության մեծ հոգսը պետք է հիմնված լինի Վերարքայության վրա։ Քանզի ամեն կառույց պետք է Վերևից հագեցված լինի ուժով։ Այդպես քանի դեռ չի հաստատվել Վերարքայության ըմբռնումը, մարդկությունը շարունակելու է խեղդվել տգիտության և քայքայման խավարի մեջ։
Այդ է պատճառը, որ մթերն այդքան զգաստ են, քանզի զգում են, թե որքան հզոր է աշխարհը փնտրում և կարիք ունի վերաշինությա՛ն։ Հետևաբար մթերն այդպես հաստատում են իրենց սեփական վախճանը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*436.* 


Թող ինչ-որ մեկը չմտածի, որ առանց սրտի էներգիաների կարող է ճանաչել օգնությունը, համագործակցությունը, Վերարքայությունը։ Ոչ միտքը, ոչ բանականության տեղեկությունները չեն լուսավորի այնտեղ, որտեղ միայն սրտի ներմղումը կարող է վառել ամենահասկացողության ծիածանը։ Սրտի ըմբռնման վահանը ամենաամուրն է։ Ինչպես սուրն է խոցում տանջանքների երևույթը, այնպես սիրտը հերոսի պատվարն է։ Դուք, Քարի պահապաններ, միայն սխրանքն է ձեզ պատշաճ։ Միայն աներկբայությունն ու արիությունն են ձեզ հարիր։ Սրտի ներմղման հետ մեկտեղ նորից վերադառնում է հերոսի էքստազը։



- - - - - - -



*437.* 


Իհարկե, հանկարծաշրջումների օրերին կա մարդկության միայն մեկ փրկություն։ Դեպի Վերարքայության ըմբռնում տանող միտքը միակ ճանապարհն է, որը մարդկությանը կարող է բերել բարձրագույն, հաստատված Վերարքայության իրագործման նպատակին։ Այդպես քաոսի օրերին կարելի է ասել՝ միայն հետևելով Վերարքայության երևույթին, կարելի է հասնել լավագույն աստիճանի, քանզի ոգու ղեկավարությունը՝ ամենաընդգրկող և ամենապարունակող ուժ է։ Այդպես կարելի է հաստատել, երբ Տիեզերական Մագնիսը իր հզորությունն է փոխանցում մարդկությանը ոգու ղեկավարության միջոցով։ Հետևաբար Վերարքայությամբ առաջընթացը պետք է ընդունել որպես մոլորակի փրկություն։



- - - - - - -



*438.* 


Նույնիսկ երևակայությունը ստեղծվում է միայն դարավոր կուտակումների երկարատև փորձով։ Եվ ոգու բոլոր որակները պատկանում են այդ նույն օրենքին։ Նաև սխրանքի որակն էլ պետք է ստեղծված և կոփված լինի կյանքում։ Մենք պատահականորեն չենք հիշեցնում նախկին սխրանքի օրերն այն ժամից առաջ, երբ ոգու ամրոցը նորից պետք է դրսևորվի։ Հիշեցնում ենք, թե որքան շուտով պետք է դրսևորվի փառավոր, անկոտրում սխրանքը։ Այդպես արթնանում են ոգու կուտակումները։ Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն կարող է ստեղծվել սխրանքի գեղեցկության գիտակցությունը, եթե այն արդարացված չի եղել կյանքի փորձով։ Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է պնդել, որ սխրանքը սքանչելի է, եթե ոգին չհիշի սխրանքի ճառագայթների հիացմունքը։ Ի՞նչը կարող է մեզ վեր հանել ոչնչության քաոսից, եթե ոչ սխրանքի թևերը։ Ուրեմն ամենից լավ է, երբ Վերարքայությունը կարող է դուրս հանել ոգին ամրապնդող և վեհացնող նախկին ճշգրիտ զգացումների կայծը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*439.* 


Երբ ամրոցը երերում է, պետք է հավաքել ոգու սպառազինությունը։ Կարո՞ղ են արդյոք սարերը վախենալ և ծառերը սարսափել։ Իհարկե կարող են, եթե նրանց ոգին առնչվում է մարդու զարգացած գիտակցության հետ։ Բայց կարո՞ղ է արդյոք լիճն ուրախանալ և ծաղիկները՝ զվարճանալ։ Իհարկե կարող են, եթե եթե նրանք կարող են հայացքից չորանալ. այդպիսին է հարաբերակցությունը Վերարքայության ցածր և բարձր շղթաների միջև։ Միայն շատ հղկված ոգին իր մեջ վճռականություն կգտնի սարի մեջ ճանաչել իր եղբորը։



- - - - - - -



*440.* 


Շատ ամրություն, շատ վճռականություն է հարկավոր դրսևորել, երբ նպատակը՝ Մեզ հետ շփվելն է։ Բայց նույնիսկ փոքր դավաճանությունը անթիվ քանակության դժբախտություններ է ծնում։ Ականջ ունեցողներին նախազգուշացնում եմ։ 



- - - - - - -



*441.* 


Ի՞նչն ուրեմն կարող է փրկարար դրսևորում ունենալ ժողովուրդների հզոր տեղաշարժի մեջ։ Ի՞նչն ուրեմն կարող է ուղղվածություն ունենալ դեպի Բարին, եթե ոչ ճանապարհը դեպի Վերարքայություն։ Երբ մարդկության ոգին իջնում է ցածրագույն շերտեր, ի՞նչն ուրեմն կարող է նրանց բերել բարձագույն ըմբռնմանը, եթե ոչ Վերարքայությանը հետևելը։ Չէ՞ որ վրա է հասնում Հրի Դարաշրջանը, որը մարդկությանը կբերեի մեծ նվաճումներ և նույնպիսի փոխակերպումներ, քանզի Հրի Դարաշրջանը կարող է յուրացնել ոգին, որը կհետևի Վերարքայությանը։
Հետևաբար Մեր աշխատակիցները պետք է հասկանան, որ միայն հրեղեն նկրտմամբ կարելի է հասանել։ Հրի Դարաշրջանում կարելի է կառուցել միայն հրով։ Յուրաքանչյուր անտարբերություն, յուրաքանչյուր  հապաղում, ինքնության ամեն դրսևորում վախճանի երևույթ է, բայց ամենից վատ է Վերարքայության նսեմացումը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*442.* 


Եթե ցանկանում եք մտորել Աշխարհի Երեք Մարգարիտների* մասին, կարո՞ղ եք արդյոք զգալ ձեր սիրտը որպես աշխարհի շատ հողեր սնուցող երեք սրբազան գետերին ուժ տվող գագաթ։ Կարո՞ղ եք արդյոք հաղթահարել գիտակցության աղավաղումը, առանց գոնե մի մասն արժեզրկելու։ Ոգուն պետք է ընտելացնել բաժանելիությանը։ Կարելի է պատկերացնել, թե ինչպես զառիկող բլուրների միջև հառնում է հողմերի ամբողջ ծանրությունն իր վրա վերցնող ձյունապատ գագաթը։ Այդպես հառնում է Արքատը, անկատարելիության ամբողջ ծանրությունն իր վրա վերցնող։ Ինչպես ամպերն են խռնվում գագաթի շուրջ, երբեմն ծածկելով այն երկրային աչքերից, այդպես Աշխարհի խրթին չարչարանքները խոցում են Արքատի թասը։ Պետք է նկրտման պատվար ունենալ գետերը սնուցելու համար, հավաքելով ամբողջ անխախտ Ծառայությունը Վերարքայությանը։ Ինչու՞ է այդ Ծառայությունը կոչվում մեծ։ Քանզի այն առնչվում է Անսահմանության հետ։ Այդ չափանիշով կարող եք մտածել Աշխարհի Երեք Մարգարիտների մասին։ 



- - - - - - -



*443.* 


Եթե նորից ասեմ՝ հոսանքները ծանր են, անիմացը կարող է հարցնել. «Ե՞րբ վերջապես նրանք կթեթևանան»։ Կասեմ. «Խավարի կիրճում կարող է մեռյալ լռություն լինել, բայց գագաթին՝ հեռավոր աշխարհների մրրիկներն են»։ Ուրեմն հոգացեք առողջության մասին։



- - - - - - -



*444.* 


Տարածական հուրը հատկապես մոլեգնում է, երբ մարդկային անկատարելությունը դրսևորվում է մեծ ուժով։ Տիեզերական բոլոր կենսական դրսևորումները հագեցնող հուրը նկրտում է նոր մարմինների դրսևորման։ Բայց երբ մարդկության կենսական գործողություններում համապատասխան դրսևորումներ չկան, ուրեմն, իհարկե, ավերում է հաստատվում ինչպես Տիեզերքում, այնպես էլ մարդկային համոզմունքի մեջ։ Ինչպես Տիեզերքն ունի տիեզերական հրի իր կենտրոնը, այնպես էլ մարդկությունը պետք է գիտակցի Վերարքայության իր հրեղեն կենտրոնը, որն առաջնորդում և հագեցնում է մարդկությանը հզոր, ուղղորդող սկզբունքով։ Այդպես կարելի է նկրտել դեպի հրեղեն Սրտի բարձագույն Վերարքայության ճանաչում։
Այդպես մարդկությունը պետք է գիտակցի բոլոր լավագույն նկրտումները, միայն այդպես կարելի է առաջ ընթանալ բարեշրջման մեջ։ Հիրավի, առաջ ընթանալ կարելի է միայն Վերարքայությանը հետևելով։ Հետևաբար տեղաշարժի մեծ ժամանակներում մարդկությանը փրկել կարելի է միայն Վերարքայության ուղիով։ Հետևաբար այդքան կարևոր է Առաջնորդի մեծությունը գիտակցել որպես ժողավուրդների Փրկչի։ Ահեղ ժամանակներ են, սքանչելի՛ ժամանակներ են։ Ուրեմն կառուցե՛նք մեծ ապագա։

- - - - - - -
* _Աշխարհի Երեք Մարգարիտները_ – Մարգարիտը՝ այսպես կոչված Ութ Գանձերից մեկն է, որոնք պատկանում են Չակրավարտիին (նրան, ով պտտում է Տիեզերքի Չարխը)։ Սովորաբար մարմնավորում է ներդաշնակությունը, մաքրությունն ու կատարելությունը։ Տվյալ դեպքում Երեք Մարգարիտները խորհրդանշում են ինչպես աշխարհակառույցի ամրությունը, այնպես էլ աշխարհի եռամիասնականությունը (Նյութական, Նուրբ և Հրեղեն աշխարհներ), մարդու եռամիասնական բնույթը (ֆիզիկական, ոգեղեն և մտային մարմիններ), բուդդիզմի երեք Գանձերը (Բուդդա, Դհարմա, Սանգհա)։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*445.* 


Մոտեցումն անվերջ է, ինչպես և պարտությունը։ Բայց քչերը կտարբերեն, թե որտեղ է հաղթանակը, իսկ որտեղ՝ պարտությունը։ Պետք է գիտենալ հոգևոր աճի կապը մթի վրա հաղթանակի հետ։  Մութը կարող է բարեկեցության Պատրանք տալ, այն ժամանակ երբ Լույսը կարող է հաստատել ցնցումը։ Ամեն մեկը նկրտում է կարճ ճանապարհով, բայց ո՞վ կարող է պատկերացնել լավագույն նվաճումները։ Միայն Վերարքայության հետ կապը կարող է բացահայտել լավագույն ճանապարհի առանձնահատկությունը։ Մեզ մոտ որոշված է ամենակարճ ճանապարհ համարել սխրանքը։ Նրանց մոտ անվեհերությունը վատ նշան կլինի։ Մեզ մոտ դրված է չխուսափել զառիվեր արահետներից։ Նրանց մոտ ամեն վերելք՝ ուժերի անպետք մսխում է։ Մեզ մոտ Լույսի ճառագայթը մարմնավորումների կամուրջ է։ Նրանք երազում են դատարկության մասին։ Մենք կհասկանանք յուրաքանչյուր անվեհեր թռիչք, բայց նրանց համար այն միայն անխոհեմություն կլինի։ Այդպես, իմաստության անվեհերության և դավաճանության անխոհեմության մեջ գտնվում է սիրտը միայն։ Այն կպահպանի և կբացի Վերարքայության Դարպասները։ Ավելի քիչ կսխալվի արծաթե թելով իր սրտից մինչև Ուսուցչի սիրտը գնացողը։



- - - - - - -



*446.* 


Անհրաժեշտ է որպես դեպի Սիրտը տանող միակ ուղղություն ընդունել այն, որտեղ հրաժարում չի լինի։ Պետք է մաքրել սրտի փոխանցքը։ Արդյո՞ք այն մոլորակի պահպանական ցանցը չի լինի, ինչպես ճակատագրերի արծաթե թելերը։ Պետք չէ սրտի մասին մտածել որպես ցածրագույն նյութի կծիկի, հակառակ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս կառնչվենք Բարձրագույն Աշխարհին։
Պետք է սովորել հաղթանակի մասին մտքին, հակառակ դեպքում այնքա՜ն պարտություններ ընդամենն անտարբերության հետևանք են հանդիսանում, այդ միտքն արդեն իսկ պարտություն է, ինչպես ներկայում, այնպես էլ ապագայում։



- - - - - - -



*447.* 


Մեծ կառույցների ներքո, իհարկե, պայքարն էլ մեծ է, քանզի մթերը վախենում էն կորցնել իրենց զրահը։ Այդպես հանուն Բարիքի ուղղված ամեն նկրտում, իհարկե, կշտամբանքներ է հրահրում։ Բայց Լույսի ծառայողի անխոցելիություն է հարկավոր, քանզի երբ բոցավառ սիրտը լիքն է Վերարքայությամբ, թշնամական բոլոր գրոհները կարելի է հաղթել։ Հետևաբար պետք է հասկանալ, որ ամեն անձնական սկիզբ, իհարկե, քայքայում է մեծ կառույցի հիմքերը։ Այնքա՜ն հրաշալիքներ է կործանել մարդկությունը, քանզի մերժվել է առաջնորդությունը։ Հետևաբար, առանց առաջնորդությունը գիտակցելու, ոչ ոք հաջողության չի հասնի։ Այդպես ամենամոտիկներն ու ամենահեռավորները պետք է գիտակցեն յուրաքանչյուր հաստատված օրենքի ընթացքը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*448.* 


Վերարքայությունը համագործակցություն է։ Բայց համագործակցության ներքո էներգիայի ներմղումը կայծերի մշտական պտույտ է տալիս վերից վար և վարից վեր։ Այդ բոցեղեն հոսքն արտադրող դինամոմեքենան սիրտը կլինի։ Նշանակում է, ամեն ինչից վեր Վերարքայությունը՝ Սրտի Ուսմունքն է։ Սրտի, որպես կենտրոնական շարժիչ ուժի մտքին պետք է ընտելանալ։ Չի կարելի հասանել բոցը առանց սրտի նշանակությունը ճանաչելու։ Ձեզ ասել եմ շատ կենտրոնների մասին, բայց հիմա ասում եմ հատկապես թասի և սրտի մասին։ Թասը՝ անցյալն է, սիրտը՝ ապագան։ Այժմ, իհարկե, սովորում ենք, թե ինչպես ընդամենն արծաթե թելով ի կատար է ածվում վերելքը։ Հետևաբար հատկապես զգույշ կլինենք վիճակված կառույցի վերաբերյալ։ Քիմիկոսը թանկ է գնահատում մեկ թորանոթի միջի հազվադեպ ռեակցիան, և եթե թորանոթը կոտրես, աշխարհում ոչինչ այդ ռեակցիան չի կրկնի։
Այդպես էլ Մեր կառույցն է։



- - - - - - -



*449.* 


Նաև թող սիրտը հասկանան, որպես տեսանելի և անտեսանելի աշխարհների միակ բնական կապը։ Շատ գեղձազատումներ կապում են երկու աշխարհների ցածր շերտերը, բայց միայն սրտի թելը կարող է տանել դեպի Անսահմանություն։ Դրանում է մոգության տարբերությունը ոգու բնույթից։ Այդպես խորհուրդ եմ տալիս, նախ և առաջ, սրտի վրա ուշադրություն դարձնել որպես աշխարհների նախասահմանված միավորման աղբյուրի վրա։ Պետք չէ մտածել, որ Վերարքայությունը միայն կարգապահություն է, դա առաջշարժում է դեպի Բարձրագույն Աշխարհ։



- - - - - - -



*450.* 


Ծրագրի աներկբայության գիտակցությունը յուրաքանչյուր մտածողություն ուղղորդում է Ճշմարտության կողմ։ Ոգու ստեղծագործումը հագեցած առաջընթաց նկրտում է պահանջում, հետևաբար ամեն տատանում հեռացնում է ստեղծարար մոտեցման երևույթը։ Ստեղծագործման հիմնական որակը՝ դրսևորված Վերարքայությանը հետևելու շիտակությունն է։ Միայն այդպես կարելի է հաստատել, ոը ուղին բարձրագույն նվաճումների կբերի։ Ինչպես ուրեմն մարդկությունը կարող է մոտենալ տարածական Հրին, եթե ոչ Վերարքայությանը մոտենալո՛վ։ Այդպես Վերարքայության առաջնորդող սկզբունքը բոցավառ նկրտում է մարդկությանը դեպի նոր առաջընթաց։ Առանց այդ հզոր առաջընթացի մութը կուլ կտա մոլորակը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*451.* 


Եթե շարադրենք Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքի պայմաններն ու նշանակությունները, նրան հարել ցանկացողների թիվն այնքան էլ մեծ չի լինի։ Նրանց համար սարսափելի կլինի ինքնությունից հրաժարվելու երևույթը. երբ Հրեղեն Հոգին իրեն միատեսակ է զգում թե աղքատության, և թե լիառատության մեջ. երբ նա իրեն ընդամենը որպես միջոցների կարգադրիչ է զգում. երբ Հրեղեն Հոգին իր նշանակումն է զգում Աշխարհին օգուտ բերելու գործում և իր տոնը՝ Բարձրագույն Ուժերի հետ շփվելու մեջ։ Այդպիսի ապրելակերպը, շրջապատի անկատարելության ամբողջ ծանրությունը սեփական անձի վրա վերցնելու հետ մեկտեղ, ոչ թե շատերի սրտով է։ Քչերն են կարողանում ընդհանրապես մտածել ապագայի մասին, հանգստացնելով իրենց Սուրբ Գրքի ինչ-որ անհասկանալի տառերով։ Չափից դուրս չպետք է մտածենք երկրայինի մասին, բայց ոչ մի տեղ ասված չէ, որ չպետք է մտածենք ապագային մասին։ Բայց ապագայի մասին միտքն արդեն իսկ դեպի Անսահմանություն տանող դարպասն է։ Ուրեմն մտածեք գալիքի մասին և կարող եք համոզված լինել, որ այդ միտքը կաջակցվի Վերարքայության կողմից։



- - - - - - -



*452.* 


Մեր մասին պետք է մտածել, հատկապես որպես Անսպառ Աղբյուրի մասին, հակառակ դեպքում երկրային գետերը կարող են ցամաքել։ Մենք արդեն շատ ենք խոսել Ուսմունքի, որպես կյանքի միջոցի մասին։ Կարելի է հասկանալ, որ գոնե աշխարհների միացումն արդեն փրկարար նվաճում կլինի։



- - - - - - -



*453.* 


Ինչպե՜ս կարելի է հեշտորեն բարելավել կյանքը միայն դեպի ոգու արտահայտված հաղթանակ նկրտումով։ Մի՞թե գիտության բոլոր հայտնագործությունների դրսևորումը չի ընդլայնել մտածողությունը։



- - - - - - -



*454.* 


Երբ հասկանաք Վերարքայության հիմքերը, Մենք կանցնենք ոգու առանցքակետի, սրտի բացատրմանը։ Աշխարհների շղթան կապելու համար պետք է առանձնահատուկ ուշադրություն հատկացնել սրտին։ Միայն այդպես կմնանք ոգու բնական աճի սահմաններում։  Ոգու տունը սիրտն է։ Վերարքայության մասին մտածողությունը ոգեշնչվում է սրտով։ Այդպես մենք կշարունակենք մնալ իսկական կուտակման բնույթի մեջ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*455.* 


Առաջնորդության ուժը հագեցնում է մարդկությանը բոլոր նկրտումներով։ Դեպի առաջընթաց ուղղված ամեն նվաճում հաստատվում է Բարձրագույն Կամքով։ Երաշխավորությունն արտահայտված է միայն Բարձրագույն կամքի և ընկալման միջև համապատասխանության հաստատմամբ։ Այդպես մարդկությանը ցույց է տրված ուղիղ կապը Վերարքայության և աշակերտի միջև։ Այդպես, հիրավի, մեծ հզորություն է ներդրված արծաթե թելի մեջ, որը միավորում է բոլոր լավագույն նախաձեռնությունները։ Հիրավի, կարելի է հաստատել, որ հաղթանակը ներդրված է Բարձրագույն Կամքի հետ կապի մեջ։ 



- - - - - - -



*456.* 


Յուրաքանչյուրը, ում գիտակցությունն արդեն կարող է տեղավորել   Վերարքայության իմաստը, պետք է, նախ և առաջ, հրաժարվի ոգուն պարսավելուց։ Շատ անարդար պարսավանք է ասվում և մտածվում օրվա և գիշերվա սովորական գործերի միջև։ Ամենավտանգավոր թույնն արտադրվում է այդ անորսալի դավաճանություններով։ Հաճախ դրանց հետևանքը լինում է ավելի սարսափելի, քան խոշոր տգիտության մեկ արարք։ Հեշտ չէ ձեռք քաշել լուտանքի զզվելիությունից, քանզի բարդ է սևի և սպիտակի միջև սահմանը։ Այդ վարակը քաղցկեղի նմանվող սև խոց ենք անվանում։ Թերևս քաղցկեղի նշանակությունն ընդհանրապես հեռու չէ հոգևոր զզվանքի հետևանքից։ Ինչպես նկրտումը դեպի Ղեկավարը, այնպես էլ պետք է դաստիարակել սեփական անձի մեջ Բարձրագույն Վերարքայության գիտակցումը։ Համարեք, որ, ամփոփելով Վերարքայության մասին գրառումները, Մենք ոչինչ չենք ավարտում, այլ ընդամենը բացում ենք հաջորդ դարպասները։



- - - - - - -



*457.* 


Ոգեստեղծագործումը ուժերի ամենահզոր ձգողությունն է։ Սերմի շուրջ խմբավորվում են տարատեսակ մասնիկներ, որոնք միավորվում են միևնույն հրեղեն ձգողությամբ։ Ամեն նախաձեռնություն կարող է գոյություն ունենալ միայն այդ հրեղեն ձգողությամբ, հետևաբար Վերարքայության հզորությունը այն մեծ Մագնիսն է, որն ամեն ինչ պահում է կապակցված և ընդլայնում է բոլոր հնարավորությունները։ Վերարքայության սկզբունքը ներդրված է բոլոր կենսական դրսևորումներում։ Վերարքայության սկզբունքն առաջնորդում է ամբողջ Տիեզերքին։ Այդպես ոգեստեղծագործումը հագեցնում է հրով տարածության բոլոր դրսևորումները։ Տիեզերքի մեջ է ներդրված Մեծ Առաջնորդության խորհրդանիշը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*458.* 


Վախը այլանդակություն է ծնում։ Վախից եկած ոչ մի բան արժանի նշանակություն չունի։ Վախի միջով Վերարքայությանը մոտենալ չի կարելի։ Անհնար է հասկանալ Բարձրագույն Շղթայի կիրառումը առանց վախի վնասի գիտակցման։ Վերարքայության շատ ուղիներ կան, բայց սարսափի սայթաքուն ճոճքը չի դիմանա ժայռեր հաղթահարելուն, և դողացող ձեռքը չի զգա հոգատարորեն պատրաստված բռնակները։ Աներկյուղության պայմանը պետք է հասկանալ նվիրվածության հետ հավասար։ Լայն է նվիրվածությունը, բայց դուք հիշում եք, թե որքան բազմագույն է վախը։ Կարելի է սարսափեցնել նույնիսկ ոչ հիմար մարդուն, և այդ վարակը կարող է նրան հավերժ զրկել բարձրանալուց։ Հետևաբար վախից պետք է բուժվել։ Բացի հոգեկան էներգիան, օգտակար է նաև մուշկը, քանզի այն ամրապնդում է նյարդային համակարգը և բռնկում է պաշտպանական ցանցը։ Այդպես սրտի և թասի կենտրոնների ամրապնդումը ցանցին անհրաժեշտ ամրություն է տալիս։ Սիրտը՝ հրեղեն թա՛սն է։ Լուսավորե՛ք բարձրացողների ճամփան։



_ _ _ _ _ _ _



*459.* 


Սրտի ուղիները՝ հրեղեն ուղիներ են, որոնք տանում են դեպի ոգու վերելք, զարգանում են, հագենալով Տիեզերական Մագնիսի ձգողության միևնույն խթանիչ ուժով։ Որքա՜ն տարբեր ճյուղավորումներ ունի զգոն հրեղեն սիրտը, բայց նրա աղբյուրը մեկն է, և նրա ներուժը հագեցված է մեկ Աղբյուրով, Վերարքայությամբ։ Սրտի ուղիները, ուղիները հրեղեն գալիս են Վերարքայության Մեծ Գագաթից և տանում են դեպի Աշխարհի այդ Մարգարիտը։ Այդպես հաստատում ենք սրտի բոցը և հրաշալի արծաթե թելը, աշխարհներ կապող։ Այդպես մենք հաղթում ենք արծաթե թելի դրսևորած ստեղծագործմամբ։



_ _ _ _ _ _ _



*460.* 


Խիզախ աչքը չի մթագնի։ Խիզախ աչքը կնայի Վերարքայության արևին։ Ոչ քծնությունը, ոչ դժգոհությունը, ոչ շահը Վերարքայության դարպասներ չեն լինի։ Բայց ազատ Ծառայությունը, սրտառուչ հարգանքն ու գիտակցված վերելքը կմոտեցնեն Լույսի շեմին։
Գրառումն ավարտում ենք Մեծ Օրվա վրա, երբ Ոսկե Դարի ևս մեկ աստիճան է սկսվել։ Վերելքի աստիճանը վաղուց ավետել են Գրերով, բայց շուկայի փոշին մթագնել է մարդկանց աչքերը։ Այդպես էլ այժմ կհարցեն. «Ու՞ր մնաց շեփորի ձայնը։ Ու՞ր են Հրեշտակների թևերը։ Ու՞ր է ծովերի և սարերի շփոթմունքը»։ Կույրերը փոթորիկն ընդունում են որպես ճաշկերույթի կա՛նչ։
Այսպիսով, ապաքինումը Սրտի Վերարքայության ճանաչման մեջ է։ Ուսմունքը կբացահայտվի ճշմարիտ ուղին ճանաչողներին։ Լրաբերը կթակի նրանց դուռը։ 



= = = = = = =


*ՎԵՐՋ  ՅՈԹԵՐՈՐԴ՝  «ՎԵՐԱՐՔԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ»  ԳՐՔԻ*

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ս  Ի  Ր  Տ




ԳԻՐՔ   ՅՈԹԵՐՈՐԴ




1932*




*=========*


*Ցերեկվա գործերից հետո հավաքվենք
Սրտի մասին զրույցի շուրջ։ Երկրային տարածքների միջով 
այն մեզ կտանի դեպի Նուրբ Աշխարհ, որպեսզի մոտեցնի
Հրի ոլորտին։


= = = = = = =*


*1.* 


Տեսնել սրտի աչքերով. աշխարհի գվվոցը լսել սրտի ականջներով. հասկանալ ապագան սրտի ըմբռնումով. նախկին կուտակումները հիշել սրտով՝ այսպես պետք է սրընթաց գնալ վերելքի ուղիով։ Ստեղծագործումը հրեղեն ներուժ է ընդգրկում և հագենում է սրտի սրբազան կրակով։ Ուստի Վերարքայության ճանապարհին, Մեծ Ծառայության ճանապարհին, Շփման ճանապարհին համադրումը՝ սրտի միասնական լուսավոր ուղին է։ Ինչպե՞ս ճառագել դրսևորված ճառագայթները, եթե սրտում հաստատված բոց չկա։ Հենց մագնիսի հատկությունն է ներդրված սրտում։ Բարձրագույն ստեղծագործումը հագենում է այդ մեծ օրենքով։ Այդպես ամեն ավարտ, ամեն միավորում, ամեն մեծ տիեզերական միասնություն իրականացվում է սրտի հրով։ Ինչո՞վ կարող ենք դնել մեծ աստիճանների հիմքերը։ Հիրավի, միայն սրտով։ Այդպես գիտակցության կորագծերը միաձուլվում են սրտի հրի մեջ։
Այդպես մենք կհիշենք սրտի մագնիսի սքանչելի ձգողության մասին, որը միավորում է բոլոր երևույթները։ Հիրավի, Ուսուցչին աշակերտի հետ միացնող արծաթե թելը սրտի մեծ մագնիսն է։ Ուսուցչի միասնությունն աշակերտի հետ հաստատում է բոլոր բարեշրջումների էությունը։



- - - - - - -



*2.	*


Շատ լեգենդներ նկարագրում են ցանկությունների իրականացումը, բայց չեն խոսում հիմնական պայմանի, անելանելիության մասին, որը սրում է ցանկությունները միչև աներկբայության. ամեն փոքրիկ շրջանցային ճանապարհ արդեն իսկ բթացնում է աներկբայության նետը։ Բայց ինչպես լողում է ջուրը չճանաչողը, երբ վտանքը նրան դեպի հատակ է քաշում, այդպես որոշվում է ցանկությունը ստանալը, երբ բոլոր ուղիները կտրված են։ Մարդիկ ասում են՝ հրա՛շք տեղի ունեցավ։ Բայց հաճախ ընդամենը հոգեկան էներգիան էր սրվել։ Սիրտը, օրգանիզմի այդ  արևը, հոգեկան էներգիայի կենտրոնն է։ Այդպես սրտի մասին խոսելիս, մենք պետք է նկատի ունենանք հոգեկան էներգիայի օրենքը։ Սքանչելի է զգալ սիրտը, որպես Տիեզերքի արևների արև։ Բարձրագույն Վերարքայի արևը մենք պետք է որպես մեր Դրոշ հասկանանք։ Սքանչելի է այդ Դրոշը, ինչպես անհաղթելի ուժ, եթե մեր աչքերը յուրացրել են նրա՝ մեր սրտում արտացոլված լույսը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*3.	*


Կանվանեն արդյոք սիրտը Էլոհիմի բնակավայր թե համադրությունների համադրություն, այն, միևնույն է, կենտրոնը կմնա։ Նույնիսկ նրանք, որոնք սրտին վերագրում են միայն ցածր, ֆիզիոլոգիական ֆունկցիաներ, նույնիսկ նրանք հոգատարորեն են վերաբերվում սրտին։ Որքա՛ն ուրեմն խորինս պետք է լսի սրտին նա, ով գիտի արծաթե թելի մագնիսի մասին։ Այդ պատճառով է Ուսուցիչն այդքան հեռացնում ամեն նեղ-ֆիզիկականից, որպեսզի ամեն օրգանի վրա  հոգևոր աշխարհի մասին հիշեցնի։ Մեզ մոտ տոն է, երբ մտածողությունը տեղափոխվում է անտեսանելի գոյի ոլորտ։ Այնպես համառորեն է պետք ներս տանել դեպի Էլոհիմի բնակավայր, ասես թե մտնողին հետևում է  վտանգը։ Կարելի է ճանաչել ընտրյալների ուղին, երբ Անտեսանելի Աշխահրը նրանց համար դառնում է տեսանելի և հասանելի. այդժամ կարելի է նկատել գիտակցության աճը և մարմնի օրգաններն էլ փոխակերպվում են, հագեցած Վերարքայության հետ կապով։



- - - - - - -



*4.* 


Սիրտը տաճար է, բայց ոչ կռատուն։ Այդպիսով Մենք հակառակ ոչինչ չունենք տաճարը կառուցելուն, բայց կռատուն և շուկա չենք ընդունում։ Ինչպես նաև, երբ խոսում ենք սրտի տեսքով տաճարի կառուցման մասին, Մենք նկատի չունենք սրտի նմանվող ուրվագծեր, այլ ներքին նշանակությունն ենք նշում։ Չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ տաճար առանց անսահման շղթայի գիտակցության, այդպես էլ սիրտն է հարակցվում Տիեզերքի բոլոր զգացումներին։ Սրտի թախիծը կամ ուրախությունը համահնչում է հեռավոր ոլորտների հետ։ Ինչու՞ է ուրեմն ավելի հաճախ զգացվում թախիծ, քան ուրախություն։ Բայց մշտական տիեզերական հանկարծաշրջումները, իհարկե, ցնցում են նրանց հաղորդակցված սրտին։ Բայց փոխարենը այդպիսի սրտի ծառայությունն էլ մեծ է աշխարհի կշեռքի վրա։ Օգնե՛ք աշխարհակառուցմանը։ Չկա ոչ օր, ոչ ժամ, երբ աշխարհը վտանգված չէր լինի։ Ոչ թե երկու աչք կարող են այս վտանգները նկատել, այլ երեք, ինչպես Վեհապետների Դրոշի վրա*։ Սրտի տաճարը պետք է հասկանալ որպես անհապաղ զգացում։ Պատահականորեն չէ սիրտը նշվել խաչի նշանով։ Այդպես խաչի նշանը հավերժ ուղեկցում է սրտի տաճարին։



- - - - - - -



*5.	*


Նոր պայմանները դրսևորում են ապագայի ուղին։ Ճշմարտությունը միշտ նույնն է, բայց համադրություններն են ուրիշ, գիտակցության համապատասխան։ Որքա՜ն սքանչելի բան է ավերվել սրտի տաճարը չճանաչելու պատճառով։ Բայց անկոտրում նկրտենք դեպի սրտի ջերմության գիտակցումը և սկսենք զգալ մեզ որպես տաճարը կրողներ։ Այդպես կարելի է անցնել Նոր Աշխարհի շեմից այն կողմ։ Որքա՜ն չնչին են ենթադրողները, որ Նոր Աշխարհն արդեն իրենց համար չէ։ Տարբեր են մարմինները, բայց ոգին Նոր Աշխարհից չի խուսափի։

- - - - - - -
* Այստեղ նկատի են առնվում _Աշխարհի Երեք Մարգարիտները_ – Մարգարիտը՝ այսպես կոչված Ութ Գանձերից մեկն է, որոնք պատկանում են Չակրավարտիին (նրան, ով պտտում է Տիեզերքի Չարխը)։ Սովորաբար մարմնավորում է ներդաշնակությունը, մաքրությունն ու կատարելությունը։ Տվյալ դեպքում Երեք Մարգարիտները խորհրդանշում են ինչպես աշխարհակառույցի ամրությունը, այնպես էլ աշխարհի եռամիասնականությունը (Նյութական, Նուրբ և Հրեղեն աշխարհներ), մարդու եռամիասնական բնույթը (ֆիզիկական, ոգեղեն և մտային մարմիններ), բուդդիզմի երեք Գանձերը (Բուդդա, Դհարմա, Սանգհա)։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*6.	*


Կասկածը որակի վախճանն է։ Կասկածը սրտի գերեզմանն է։ Կասկածն այլանդակության սկիզբն է։ Կասկածը պետք է հիշատակվի ամեն զրույցում, քանզի առանց որակ ու՞ր ենք գնալու։ Առանց սիրտ ի՞նչ ենք հասկանալու։ Առանց գեղեցկության ի՞նչ ենք հասանելու։ Կհարցնեն. «Ինչու՞ սկզբում «Անսահմանություն», հետո «Վերարքայություն» և դրանից հետո միայն «Սիրտ», ինչու՞ ոչ հակառակը»։ Բայց սկզբում ուղղությունը, հետո կապը, վերջում միջոցը։ Այդ սրբազան միջոցը պետք չէ պղծել կասկածով։ Անդրադառնանք կասկածող մարդու զարկերակի որակին և հենց նրա մոտ էլ ազնիվ նկրտման ժամին։ Եթե կասկածը կարող է փոխել զարկերակն ու արտահոսքերը, ուրեմն որքա՜ն ֆիզիկապես քայքայիչ այն կարող է ազդել նյարդային համակարգի վրա։ Կասկածներն ուղղակի խժռում են հոգեկան էներգիան։ 
Կասկածից հետո հիշեցնենք իր՝ դավաճանության մասին, քանզի ուրիշ էլ ո՞վ է ավելի մոտ կասկածին, եթե ոչ դավաճանը։ Բայց այդ մութը կարելի է հաղթահարել միայն արևի փայլքի պես անխուսափելի Վերարքայության հետ առնչությամբ։ Ճշմարիտ է, այն այրում է, բայց առանց նրա՝ խավար։



- - - - - - -



*7.* 


Սիրտը կենտրոնն է, բայց ամենից քիչ՝ եսակենտրոնությունը։ Ոչ թե ինքնությունն է բնակվում սրտում, այլ համամարդկայնությունը։ Միայն խելքն է խճճում սիրտը եսակենտրոնության սարդոստայնով։ Բարեսրտությունը չափվում է ոչ այնքան այսպես կոչված բարի գործողություններով, որոնց պատճառները չափազանց տարբեր են լինում, այլ հենց ներքին բարեսրտությամբ. բարեսրտությունը վառում է այն լույսը, որը լուսավորում է մթի մեջ։ Այսպիսով սիրտը, ճշմարիտ, միջազգային օրգան է։ Եթե մեզ մոտ լույսը՝ աուրայի խորհրդանիշն է, ուրեմն նրա ծնողը կլինի սիրտը։ Այնքա՜ն անհրաժեշտ է սովորել զգալ սիրտը ոչ թե որպես սեփական, այլ որպես համաշխարհային։ Միայն այդ զգացման միջոցով կարելի է սկսել ազատվել էգոիզմից, պահպանելով կուտակումների անհատականությունը։ Դժվար է համատեղել անհատականությունը տիեզերական պարունակության հետ, բայց իզուր չէ սրտի մագնիսը Թասի հետ միավորվում։ Կարելի է հասկանալ, թե ինչպես է սիրտը հատուկ լույս արձակում, որը տարբեր ձևերով բեկվում է նյարդային նյութի շնորհիվ։ Չէ՞ որ հոգեկան էներգիայի բյուրեղը կարող է ներկված լինել տարբեր գույներով։



- - - - - - -



*8.* 


Սրտի մաքրումը շատ դժվար է, եթե ինքնության սարդոստայնը ճարպակալեցնում է նրան։ Ինքնության ճարպը անասնական ժառանգություն է։ Անհատականության մաքուր կուտակումները կարող են բացահայտել այն, ինչը գիտակցությունն անգամ ենթադրել չի կարող։ Հատկապես դժվար է ներշնչել այն, ինչը երևակայության ոլորտ ընդհանրապես չի մտել։ Սիրտը երևակայության ապարանք է համարվում։ Ինչպե՞ս շարժել, եթե երևակայության ուժ չկա։ Բայց որտեղի՞ց այն լինի, եթե բացակայում է փորձը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*9.	*


Անսրտությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան սրտի հակա-կուլտուրական վիճակ։ Փոքրոգությունը՝ մտածողության սահմանափակություն է։ Անհանդուրժողականությունը պատկանում է սրտի սրբազան անոթը նսեմացնող նողկանքների նույն ընտանիքին։ Արդեն գիտեք, որ հղկված, հագեցած սիրտը խթան է տալիս դինամոմեքենայի նման, դրանով ցույց տալով, որ ինքը համաշխարհային էներգիայի անոթ է։ Բայց սրտի կուլտուրան չի կուտակվում առանց համապատասխան սնունդ ստանալու։ Այդպես լավագույն ուժակուտակիչն էլ կմատնվի անգործության, եթե միացած չէ և ճշգրիտ պաշտպանված չէ։ Սիրտը մշտական սնուցում է պահանջում, հակառակ դեպքում այն, զրկված բարձրագույն կապից, քայքայվում է։ Ուրեմն չմոռանանք, թե ինչպես թասի հատակին պատկերվում էր նորածինը, որպես վերելքի խորհրդանիշ։



- - - - - - -



*10.	*


Հազվադեպ փորձի վրա կարող եք տեսնել, թե ինչպես սիրտն արտացոլում է նույնիսկ հեռավոր երկրաշարժերը և այլ համաշխարհային իրադարձություններ։ Կարելի է նկատել, թե ինչպես ոչ միայն տիեզերական հանկարծաշրջումները, այլև նույնիսկ ոգու ճառագայթումների արտացոլումները ազդում են հեռավոր տարածությունների վրա։ Մեզ մոտ ուշադրություն են դարձնում Ապրանի (պրանա) փոխակերպիչի՝ թոքերի վրա, որոնք սրտի էությունը փոխանցում են որպես համաշխարհային հավասարակշռության հաստատում։
Նոր նվաճումները նուրբ մարմիններում պսակվում են հաջողությամբ։ Այդպիսի նվաճումը հրատապ է դարձել, քանզի խախտված է Վերարքայության Մագնիսի հետ կապի հիմքը։ Խախտված հավասարակշռությանը որպես օգնություն տրվում է նուրբ մարմնի նոր տեսակ։



- - - - - - -



*11.	*


Եթե էներգիայի գանձերը գերակշռում են սրտի և զգայիմացության գանձերին, ուրեմն հավասարակշռության համար սովորաբար առաքվում է աշխատակից-խրատատու։ Իրոք, Վաշինգտոնի կողքին կանգնած էր Պրոֆեսոր և Չինգիզ Խանի կողքին էլ Սարի Իմաստունն էր։ Կարելի է բազում նման օրինակներ բերել։ Պետք է նայել նրանց, որպես գործունեության հավելում, բայց ոչ որպես անբեկանելի պայման։ Նաև կան շատ օրինակներ, երբ գործիչները հրաժարվել են նման համագործակցությունից, անուղղելի վնաս պատճառելով ոչ միայն իրենց, այլև Ընդհանուր Բարիքին։ Մենք ոչ թե մեկ անգամ ենք նման հրաժարումներ տեսել։ Հենց սրտի անզարգացածությունն է խանգարել արդեն իսկ գումարված կուտակումներով հնարավորությունների բազմապատկմանը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*12.	*


Սրտին փրկարար թելը մեկնել Մեր Ձեռքը չի հոգնի։ Ո՞վ ուրեմն կարող է ասել, որ Մենք հապաղել ենք օգնել։ Բայց Մենք կարող ենք անվանել շատ դեպքեր, երբ Մեր Լրաբերը սառել է անսրտությունից։ Այդպես դժվար է գործի դնել սրտի ներուժը։ Պետք է դրսևորել թռիչք անդունդի վրայով, ինչպես վերջին ափից դեպի Անսահմանություն։ Որքա՜ն սրբազան է սիրտ բացող անձնվիրության արիությունը։ 



- - - - - - -



*13.* 


Կարո՞ղ եք արդյոք պատկերացնել, թե ինչ կներկայացներ իրենից մարդկությունն առողջ մարմինների, բայց հակա-կուլտուրական սրտի ներքո։ Մթի այդպիսի խնջույք նույնիսկ դժվար է պատկերացնե՛լ։ Բոլոր հիվանդություններն ու տկարությունները չեն կարող սանձահարել սրտի համաշխարհային խելացնորությունը։ Հիրավի, քանի դեռ չի պայծառացել սիրտը, հիվանդություններն ու տկարությունները չեն վերանա, հակառակ դեպքում առողջ մարմինների ներքո սրտի մոլագարությունը կզարհուրեցնի աշխարհներ։ Այսպես է ասված հին սրբակյացների  մասին. «Քայլում էր Աստծո առջև», - նշանակում է չէր խախտում Վերարքայությունը և դրանով իր սիրտն էր մաքրում։ Մարդկության սրտի փոքրագույն մաքրման դեպքում կարելի է Երանության ջրվեժ դրսևորել։ Բայց այժմ շրջահայացորեն կարելի է գործել այնտեղ միայն, որտեղ սիրտը դեռ չի նեխել։ Այդպիսով, կարելի է չհուսալքվել, այլ գիտենալ, որ մութը դաժանացել է, և շատ սրտեր գարշահոտում են։ Սրտի նշանակության արտահայտումը հին ճշմարտություն է, բայց երբեք այնքան անհրաժեշտ չի եղել, քան հիմա։ 



- - - - - - -



*14.* 


Կհարցնեն՝ ի՞նչ էներգիա է ենթադրված, երբ սրտի մասին են խոսում։ Իհարկե, դա այն նույն Օուհմն է, բոլոր երեք աշխարհների հոգեկան էներգիան։ Բայց ուսումնասիրելով այն, կարելի է սահմանել, որ նստվածքները բազմագույն կլինեն։ Իհարկե, նստվածքները կարող են լինել կարմիր, ծիրանեգույն կամ կապույտ, բայց, մոտենալով սրտին, նրանք կորցնում են իրենց երանգը։ Սրտի բյուրեղը սպիտակ է, անգույն։ Իհարկե, սրտի այդ հնչողությունը ոչ հաճախ է դիտարկվում, բայց պետք է ձգտել դեպի այն։ Հները խորհուրդ են տվել ձեռքերը դնել երիտասարդ մայրու փշերի վրա, որպեսզի խտացած ապրանը (պրանա) ներթափանցի մատների ծայրերից։ Բուսական արքայությունից հոգեկան էներգիայի ընդունման շատ միջոցներ կան, բայց լավագույնը պետք է համարել բաց սիրտը, երբ այն գիտի նկրտման ուղեգիծը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*15.* 


Թող որ մենք նվաստացված ենք տգետների երեսպաշտությամբ, բայց ուղին մեկն է, և ոչինչ այն չի պատնեշի, եթե մաքուր է սիրտը։ Որքա՜ն իմաստնորեն են սիրտն անվանել նավ, բայց նավն էլ նավավար է ենթադրում։ Արիությունը մաքուր սրտից  կծնվի։ Կարելի է այն համեմատել վարդի հետ, որտեղ ծաղկի իմաստը թերթիկների բազմաթիվության մեջ է, բայց նրանք պոկելը խախտում է իրեն ծաղկին։ Ուրեմն հոգացեք սրտի պաշտպանության մասին։ Խելամիտ է հասկանալ, որ միայն ծաղկի տերը մուտք ունի դեպի բոլոր թերթիկները։



- - - - - - -



*16.* 


Ահա խոսում ենք դեպի Մեզ ուղիղ նկրտման մասին։ Խոսում ենք այդպիսի վերաբերմունքից բխող հաջողության և օգտի մասին։ Թվում էր, թե հրապուրիչ է փորձել այդ միջոցը, բայց արդյո՞ք շատերն են փորձում գնալ այդ ճանապարհով։ Այնինչ Մեր դարմանը փորձած ամեն ոք կասի, որ Մեր խորհուրդը բարեվարք է։ Կհաստատի ամենուր և միշտ, որ երբ նրա մտքերը եղել են Մեզ հետ, նա միշտ հաջողակ է եղել։ Ամեն անհաջողություն տեղի է ունեցել արծաթե թելն արատավորելու հետևանքով։ Որքա՜ն սքանչելի կլիներ, եթե, ավարտելով օրը, ամեն մեկը հարցներ իրեն այդ ժամերի ընթացքում իր մտածողության  որակի մասին։ Որքա՜ն հզոր կդառնար նա գիտակցությամբ, որ իր մտքերն ամրացրել են կապող թելը։ Անարժան մտքերի դրսևորումը կարող էր անմիջապես արմատախիլ լինել։ Բայց մարդկանց հետ գործն ընթանում է այնպես, որ լսում են առանց ընկալելու, և կարդում են աչքերից ոչ անդին։
Ուրեմն մեկ անգամ ևս խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Ուսմունքը դարձնել ամեն օրվա պահանջ։ Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս հետևել, թե որքան հաջող կդառնա շրջապատը։ Սերտ խմբավորումների ներքո պետք է հատկապես հետևել փոխադարձ դիտավորություններին, որպեսզի չծանրացնեք և չկասեցնեք հոսանքը։ Շատ Ուսմունքներ խորհուրդ են տալիս այդ հասարակ կարգապահությունը, բայց յուրաքանչյուր գիրք պետք է հիշեցնի, քանզի կյանքում չի կիրառվում ամենակարևորը, ամենաանհրաժեշտը։
Եվ Մեզ համար մեծ երջանկություն է, երբ մեկի մասին կարող ենք ունենալ այնպիսի լիակատար համոզվածություն, ինչպես Մեզ համար։ Այդքա՛ն ամուր է բաց սրտի ամրոցը։



- - - - - - -



*17.* 


Բոլոր ժամանակներում, անընդմեջ, Կյանքի Ուսմունքը թափվում է երկրի վրա։ Անհնար է պատկերացնել երկրային գոյությունն առանց Անտեսանելի Աշխարհի հետ այդ կապի։ Ինչպես փրկակար խարիսխ, ինչպես լույս առաջնորդող, ամրապնդում է Ուսմունքն առաջընթացը մթի մեջ։ Բայց Երանության հեղեղի մեջ, ինչպես ծովի ալիքներում, կարելի է տեսնել ռիթմ առանձնահատուկ թույլատրական աճով, այդժամ ի հայտ են գալիս Ուսմունքները։ Այդպես սուզվելով և աճելով կարելի է բացահայտել այս ամբողջ աշխարհի ռիթմը, կարճ ասած, նախագծել Ամենայն Գոյի բարեշրջումը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*18.* 


Ռիթմի խախտումը բխում է շատ պայմաններից, բայց այդ հանկարծաշրջումից խուսափելու էական միջոց է ընդհանրական դիմել Մեզ, որտեղ ամենի լուծումն է։ Կարելի է նմանեցնել՝ ինչպես ավազահատիկն է կանգնեցնում հսկայական անիվը, այդպես էլ ռիթմի խախտվելը կասեցնում է հոսանքը։ Այնինչ, հենց այժմ է մեծ լարման ժամկետը։ Ուրեմն արդեն մոտ են հնարավորությունները, ուրեմն իրադարձություններն արդեն կծիկ են կազմում և սարսափը կհայտնվի որպես փրկություն։



- - - - - - -



*19.* 


Եթե մարդիկ կարողանային գոնե մասնակիորեն զգալ պահի առանձնահատկությունը, նրանք Մեզ շատ կօգնեին։ Չխոսենք արդեն տեղի ունեցածի ճշգրիտ ճանաչման մասին, բայց ընդհանուր տրամադրությունն արդեն կհզորացներ կամային մագնիսը։ Մարդիկ իրենց հաշիվ չեն տալիս, թե անգիտակից անբովանդակ կյանքը որքան է բարդեցնում աշխարհակառույցը։ Սիրտը, որպես արարման օջախ, պետք է յուրաքանչյուրին հուշի հոգևոր մթնոլորտի ճնշման մասին։ Պետք չէ մտածել, որ սիրտը հենց մեզ համար է տառապում, իհարկե, նա ցավում է համաշխարհային անհանգստության մասին։ Պետք է ջանալ համախմբել սրտերը համաձայնության շուրջպարում, նույնիսկ ոչ այնքան փորձառու սիրտն ընդհանուր թասի մեջ իր արժեքավոր էներգիան կավելացնի։
Ճեղքելով նոր մացառուտներ, սիրտն ուժեղացնում է Մեր առաքումները։ Շատ անփորձ սրտեր կան, բայց ավելի շատ են ծածկված սրտերը։ Շատ կայծեր են պետք ցրտի մոխիրը ճեղքելու համար։



- - - - - - -



*20.* 


Եթե արթնացած չէ զգայիմացությունը, ուրեմն նույնիսկ իրականությունը, ակներևությունը նույնիսկ անհասանելի են։ Անհնար է որևէ կերպ ստիպել տեսնել ակնհայտը, նույնիսկ ապշեցնողը։ Հետո կասեն ձեզ՝ ինչու՞ չեմ տեսնում և չեմ լսում, եթե անտեսանելի աշխարհը գոյություն ունի։ Նույնը տեղի է ունենում բուժումից հրաժարվող հիվանդների հետ։ Նրանք դեմ չեն առողջանալ, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ իրենց գիտակցությունը բժշկի դեմ են ուղղում։ Այդպես օգտակար կլիներ տեսնող մարդկանց համեմատել ոգով կույրերի հետ։ Կարելի կլիներ գտնել առաջինների հաջողության և վերջինների քայքայման պատճառը։ Այդպես ակնհայտ երևույթների համեմատությամբ կարելի է լուծել աշխարհների փոխազդեցության շատ հարցեր։
Ըստ էության, երբ աչքն աղբակալված չէ, Անտեսանելի Աշխարհը շատ էլ տեսանելի է։ Պետք չեն ոգեհարցության երևույթներ, որպեսզի զգաք Բարձրագույն Աշխարհի Լույսը, այլ կարելի է հառնալ միայն դեպի Բարձրը, քանզի ցածրագույն մոգության բոլոր բռնի խորամանկությունները ոչինչ են սրտի առաջին լույսի համեմատությամբ։ Քչերն են ճանաչում սրտի կրակները, բայց չէ՞ որ այդ լուսատուները պետք է լուսավորեն բոլորին։ Այդ պատճառով այդքան ծանր է լուտանքը ոգու վրա և հրաժարումն Ուսուցչից։ Ասում եմ՝ կարելի է երկար մտածել Ուսուցչի մասին, բայց ընտրելով, չնահանջե՛ք։ Կառույցի հիմքերին ընբռնում ենք արտահայտում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*21.* 


Խորհուրդ տվեք խոսել ոգեղենի մասին։ Ոգեղեն հիշողությունների մեջ շատ օգտակար բաներ կարելի է նշել։ Բացի այդ, ոգեղեն զրույցը պաշտպանում է կեղտից և նյարդայնացումից։ Ոգեղեն դրսևորումների հաստատումը կփոքրացնի ատելությունն անտեսանելի աշխարհի հանդեպ։ Այնտեղ, որտեղ հաճախ ոգեղեն զրույցներ են ընթանում, առանձնահատուկ աուրա է կուտակվում։ Թող նույնիսկ այդ զրույցները կատարյալ չեն, բայց ներկաների համար նրանք դրսևորվում են որպես փորձաքարեր։ Տարբեր ժողովուրդները կբերեն ոգեղենության սկիզբների իրենց սեփական մարմնավորումը։ Ըստ նրանց կարելի է դատել սրտերի պիտանիության մասին։
Բացի այդ, խուսափեք անվիճարկելիի մասին վեճերից։ Վերջերս զարմացել էի Ժաննա դ’Արկի, Սերգիի և Մովսեսի հետևորդների միջև վեճին։ Ամեն մեկը հավատացնում էր, որ իր Հովանավորը մյուսների հետ չի համաձայնվի։ Այնինչ, գիտենալով Ճշմարտությունը, ցավալի էր լսել միմյանցից բաժան լինելու համար շարադրված այդ հերյուրանքները։ Թող թեկուզ ոչ միասին են, բայց գոնե ճակատ-չակատի չտան, չէ որ կոտոշնե՛ր են աճելու։
Այժմ պատկերացրեք, որ Ճշմարտությունն իմացողները մնան համերաշխ և միավորեն իրենց մտքերը։ Ինչպիսի՜ հզորություն կստացվի այստեղ Երկրի վրա, չնայած մթնոլորտի այդ ամբողջ ճնշմանը։ Ով ցնծում է ոգով, նա արդեն Մերն է։



- - - - - - -



*22.* 


Խորհուրդ տվեք զարգացնել մտածողությունն ու դիտողականությունը։ Սիրտը չի  կարող գիտենալ իր նշանակությունը, երբ մտքի փոխարեն ոջիլներ են և դիտողականության փոխարեն՝ խլուրդ. այդպիսի ուղեկիցներով հեռու չե՛ս գնա։ Այժմ, հատկապես, մտածողության խորացման ժամանակն է, հակառակ դեպքում ժողովրդական մասսաները ստացած գանձերի կիրառումը չեն գտնի։ Գերարտադրությունը մանր մտածողության և անդիտողականության նշան է։ Ասված է՝ դպրոցներում պետք է մտցվեն դիտողականության դրսևորման և մտածել ընտելացնելու ժամեր։ Սիրտը չի կարող սնվել միայն ներսից, նա պետք է աջակցվի նաև երկրային նկրտումներով։ Նկրտումների կայունությունը կգա նաև իմացության սրատեսությունից։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*23.* 


Մեզանից ամեն մեկը գիտի քարոզիչների մի հատուկ տեսակ, որոնք, հավաքելով օտար գրերի բոլոր ոսկորները, նրանց հետ միասին ճանապարհվում են դեպի մոռացություն։ Բանականությունը հավաքում է համառոտ ապացույցներ, բայց այդ կուտակումների նպատակը մնում է անտեսանելի, քանզի լուռ է սիրտը։ Այդպես էլ անվանում ենք նրանց՝ սրտով լռողներ։ Բացի այդ, այդ քարոզիչները, ցույց տալով ուրիշներին բազմաթիվ կարգադրագրեր, ինքները, առաջին իսկ հակազդեցության դեպքում ընկնում են փոքրոգության մեջ։ Հիրավի, միայն սիրտն է անմահություն տալիս։ Սրտի հաստատումն արդեն իսկ գալիքի բացահայտում է։ Մոտ չեն սրտին նրանք, ովքեր իրենք են վախենում բանականությամբ տեղեկացած կարգադրագրերից։ Սուրբ խելակորուսության մասին խոսում են Հինավուրց Ուսմունքները, համարեք դա հակազդեցություն հաշվարկների ցրտի դեմ. համարեք դա որպես կյանքի սկիզբ՝ անկենադանության պայմաններից վեր։
Ուսմունքը դրժողները հեռու չեն անդունդն ընկնելուց։ Ճշմարտությունը հաստատողները, լինելով նույնիսկ ոչ կատարյալ, արդեն ճանապարհին են։ Նուրբ Աշխարհ անցման ժամանակ նրանք չեն ափսոսա, որ կյանքի են կոչել սիրտը։



- - - - - - -



*24.* 


Մեզ մոտ մեծ ճակատամարտ է։ Պետք չէ վախենալ, երբ հասնում է վաղուց ավետված ժամը։ Պետք չէ մտածել, որ դժբախտությունը գալիս է գաղտագողի այն ժամանակ, երբ Մեզ մոտ Լույսի համար ճակատամարտ են տեսնում։ Պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ հետապնդումը լավագույն հաջողությունն է։ Հնչել կարող է ձգված լարը միայն։



- - - - - - -



*25*. 


Առանց չափազանցելու կարելի է ասել, որ սրտի հիվանդությունների մեծ մասը ծագում է հարստությունից, ուստի Ուսմունքին առնչված մարդիկ հեռանում են հարստությունից կամ մնում են նրա պահապանները միայն։ 



- - - - - - - 



*26.* 


Գիտեցեք, որ ներշնչել կարելի է ցանկացած լեզվով. այդ կերպ ակներևորեն ապացուցվում է առանց պայմանական լեզուների հասկանալու իմաստն ու էությունը։ Համարում եմ, որ սրտով հասկանալը բացահայտելը Մեզ մոտենալու անհրաժեշտ քայլ է։ Նուրբ Աշխարհի լեզուն ի կատար է ածում իրար փոխադարձաբար հասկանալու մասին երազանքը։ Պետք է գիտակցել այդ հնարավորությունը, նախքան կսկսես նրանից օգտվել։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*27.* 


Փիլիսոփայական քարը իրական բան է։ Ընդ որում այն կարելի է հասկանալ ոգեղենորեն և ֆիզիկապես։ Քար կոչվող ոգեղեն վիճակը համապատասխանում է հոգեկան էներգիայի բոլոր նստվածքների համահնչությանը։ Ֆիզիկական պատրաստուկը բավական մոտ է Պարացելսի պատրաստուկին, բայց վերջինիս մոտ մի էական սխալ էր մնացել, որի վրա նա համառում էր իզուր։ Իսկ մնացածում Պարացելսին սնունդ տված արաբական աղբյուրները բավական ճիշտ էին։ 



- - - - - - -




*28.* 


Ներշնչումը լինում է մտավոր և ձայնային, կամ հայացքի միջոցով, կամ ուժեղացված խորը ներշնչումով։ Գիտական դիտարկումների համար ինչպիսի՜ հնարավորություններ են ամփոփված այդ գործողություններում։ Կարելի է հետևել, թե ներշնչումը որքան է ուժեղացնում ձայնն ու աչքերի արտահոսքերը։ Վաղուց է նկատված մարդկային հայացքի տարբեր հատկությունների մասին։ Մի շարք փորձերով կարելի է հետևել, թե որքան հեռու են ազդում աչքերի ճառագայթումները, ընդ որում ուսուցանելի է հետևել մտքի ուժի համակցությանը աչքերի ֆիզիկական արտահոսքերի հետ։ Միայն դիտարկելով, կարելի է գնահատել մարդկային ազդեցությունների անտեսանելի աշխարհը։ Բարդ է մտքի չգիտակցված գործողություններով հյուսված սարդոստայնը։ Մի զարմացեք, որ միտքը շարունակում է ապրել տարածության մեջ. նմանապես չեն վերանում հայացքի ֆիզիկական մասնիկները։ Սովորելով դիտողականության, մենք մեկ անգամ ևս կվերհիշենք սրտի մասին և կհասկանանք խոցող նետի խորհրդանիշը։ 
Շատ նետեր են խոցում սիրտը, ինչպես վաղեմի պատկերներում է. նրանց վրա էլ մենք տեսնում ենք նաև սրտի հուրը։ Հնարավոր է, որ առանց նետերի անհնար է հուրն էլ։ Կարելի է հաստատել, որ հրի դրսևորման հիմքը հարվածն է, որպես նոր ռիթմի ծնունդ։ Ուսուցիչը ցանկանում է, որ ռիթմն աքսելերանդո լինի, արագացող, - այդպես ամեն ինչում։
Պետք չէ կանխորոշել հնարավորությունները։ Հենց անհնարինն այսօր վաղը կփոխակերպվի։ 



- - - - - - -




*29.* 


Մեզ մոտենալու համար լիակատար ազատության հասկացում է անհրաժեշտ։ Որքա՜ն սարսափելի են վախի հետևանքն ու շահի որոնումները։ Բոլոր դժվարություններից ազատագրված չմթագնված նկրտումը ճշմարիտ ուղի է արտահայտում։ Թե որտեղ է սկսվում այդպիսի ազատությունը, կարող է դատել միայն սիրտը, որից չի թաքնվի ոչ մի հնարանք, ոչ մի կաշառք։ Բայց խրթին են սրտի ազատության սահմանները։ Ինչե՜ր ասես, որ չեն դիզում մարդիկ այդ նրբագույն հյուսվածքի մոտակայքում։ Եթե սիրտը համաչնչում է հեռավոր երկրաշարժերին, եթե ձեռքից եկող ջերմությունը մեր մաշկը զգում է նույնիսկ նշանակալի տարածության վրա, ուրեմն որքա՜ն է սիրտը թրթռում մարդկային ճառագայթումներից.  հատկապես այդ հատկությունը բավականաչափ նշված չէ ժամանակակից գիտության մեջ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*30.* 


Ինչի՞ց են այդքան շատ փորձեր անհետևանք մնում։ Նախ և առաջ, անհամբերությունից և պատասխանատվություն կրել չցանկանալուց։ Երբեմն Մեզ այսպես ասած կշտամբում են, որ օգնությունը ժամանակին չի եկել, բայց կշտամբելու փոխարեն հարցնողը կարող էր վերհիշել, թե ինչպես նախորոք խուսափեց կամ բեռը չափազանց համարեց։ Մենք շատ ենք վշտանում, երբ երբ տեսնում ենք փոքրոգի խուսափումներ կամ երբ չեն ցանականում կանգնեցնել սեփական անձը անդուդի եզրին։ Բայց ինչո՞վ կարելի է ներմղել էներգիան, եթե ոչ ծայրահեղ վիճակով։ Արժե միայն այդպիսի վիճակը ոչ թե վերջ համարել, այլ սկիզբ։ Այդպես էլ համբերանքի վարժության մեջ օգտակար է յուրացնել սկզբի հասկացությունը։ Ինչ-որ մեկի համար որոշակիորեն ամեն ինչ վերջ է, բայց Մեր աշակերտների համար ամեն ինչ սկիզբ է։



- - - - - - -



*31.* 


Ինչպե՞ս բացատրել, թե երբ է սիրտը լռում։ Ինչպե՞ս արագացնել, երբ սիրտը երկաթից էլ ծանր է։ Ինչպե՞ս շարժել սիրտը, երբ ոգով մեռել է։ Այդպես կարելի է սովորել գնահատել սրտի յուրաքանչյուր հնչյուն, երբ գաղտնի ծաղիկը ոգու գաղտնությունը պահպանող բազմաթիվ թերթիկներ է սփռում։



- - - - - - -



*32.* 


«Երանության Հուներ և երկրային թույնի ընդունիչներ»՝ այսպես են կոչվում իրենց աշխարհի օգտին նվիրաբերած ընտրյակները։ Առանց Երանության Ուժերի՝ թույնն ընդունելն ուժերից վեր է, բայց առանց երկրային թույնի Երանության Ուժը կտաներ. ուրեմն դեպի վեր նկրտումը երկրային հիմք ունի։ Իհարկե, թույնի ընդունումը շատերի ուժերից վեր է, բայց Երանության հաստատման համար նույնպես սրտի արտահայտված փորձառություն է անհրաժեշտ։  Մեզ մոտ նշվում է որպես գանձ, երբ սիրտն արդեն առանց լարվելու միշտ պատրաստ է հնչել շրջապատի վրա։ Հեշտ չէ դա ցույց տալ, քանի դեռ էներգիաները համահնչող բյուրեղների չեն փոխարկվել. այդ ժամանակ կազմավորվում է «Ռինգսե», Տիբեթի կողմից այդքան ճշգրտորեն նշված Հիմալայների Կտակարանում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*33.* 


Ո՞վ ուրեմն կարող է հաստատել, որ հեշտ է հետևել Ուսմունքին, եթե կուտակումները բավարար չեն։ Եվ սակայն, երբ լիքն է թասը, Ուսմունքի ուղին անխուսափելի է։ Մենք կարող ենք հասկանալ երկրային թույնն ընդունելու դժվարությունը, քանզի Մեզանից ամեն մեկը թույնի անհաշիվ քանակություն է ընդունել։ Ինչպես մագնիսն է ձգում հայտնի մետաղները, այնպես էլ սիրտն է ընդունում Երանությունը։ Ինչպես սպունգն է ներծծում հեղուկը, այնպես էլ մաշկի ծակոտիներն են հավաքում երկրային թույնը։ Բայց գիտակցաբար կուլ տված Ապրանը (պրանա) խաղաղեցնում է թույների արտահոսքը։



- - - - - - -



*34.* 


Մարդիկ տարանջատվում են ոչ միայն օրգանական առանձնահատկություններով, այլև ըստ տարերքների. նրանց գիտակցության մեջ մնում են հայտնի կապվածություններ։ Այնպես, ինչպես հրի մարդիկ, ոչ ոք չի կարող դիտարկել, թե քանի երանգ ունի բոցը։ Ոչ ոք չի կարող այնպես սիրել ջուրը, ինչպես այդ տարերքի մարդիկ։ Այդպես էլ, իհարկե, հրի մարդիկ առանձնապես տրամադրված կլինեն Հրեղեն Հոգու Ումունքի հանդեպ, նրանք կզգան նրա ամբողջ անհրաժեշտությունը։ Ոչ թե գիտակցությամբ կմոտենան նրանք Հրի Ուսմունքին, այլ որպես միակ որոշման։ Ուսմունքի անհրաժեշտությունը կարելի է հասկանալ, երբ այլ ելք չկա։



- - - - - - -



*35.* 


Ամենից դժվար է մարդկանց համար ոգու ծայրահեղ մոլեգնությունը համադրել չսպառված գործողության հետ։ Հաջողության համար ոգու լարվածություն է հարկավոր, բայց ամեն գործողության մեջ պետք է պահպանված լինի չսպառված պաշար։ Սպառված գործողությունը կորցնում է գեղեցկությունն ու համոզվածության մագնիսականությունը։ Ձայնի պաշարը սպառած երգիչը նախ և առաջ խղճմտանք է հարուցում։ Ոգու ծայրահեղ լարման երևույթը չպետք է արտահայտվի հուսահատ գարծողություններում, հակառակ դեպքում ներքին էներգիայի դրսևորումը կտարրալուծվի ոգու համար օտար գործողության մեջ։ Հողմաղացի չփոխակերպվելու համար, այդ օրենքը պետք է ամուր գիտակցել։ Առաջարկում եմ հավաքել ոգու ամբողջ ուժերը, որպեսզի չփոշիացնեք նրանք անսանձ գործողություններով։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*36.* 


Եթե նկատեք ընտրյալության նշաններ, այդ Դեսպանի գործողությանը մի խանգարեք։ Կարելի է գիտենալ Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմքունքի նշանները և ըստ նրանց ճանաչել ընտրյալի ուղին։ Այդպիսով Դեսպանի երևույթը ոչ թե արտաքինի մեջ է, այլ գործողությունների առանձնահատկության։ Հասկանալի է, որ հատուկ նշանակության գործաղությունները պետք է խոցեն մարդկանց գիտակցությունը. երկու կողմերն էլ յուրովի են արտահայտելու այդ գործաղությունների ըմբռնումը։ Բայց չենք տա անունը և ոչ մի Դեսպանի, ում շուրջ էներգիայի հրաշալի կուտակում տեղի չի ունեցել։ Ամպերը նախորդում են ամպրոպին, այդպես Ճշմարտության հաստատմանը միշտ նախորդում են ամպերը, բայց այդ ոգեղեն ֆենոմենների նշանակությունը դուք արդեն գիտեք։ Կարելի է հիմնել, թե ինչպես դարերի մեջ կրկնվում է Ավետումը և ինչպես է այն ցրվում ժողովրդական բազմությունների մեջ։ Հոգևոր բարձունքից կարելի է նկատել Ուսմունքի արձագանքները տարածող ռիթմը։
Բայց երբ նկատեք ընտրյալության գոնե որոշ նշաններ, կարողացեք չխանգարել, չէ՞ որ Հրեղեն Հոգու Ուսմունքի հիմքը՝ հուրն է, և չի կարելի այն հանգցնել։ Ո՞վ ուրեմն կհանդգնի իր դեմ ուղղել հրեղեն տարերքը։ Ամեն հանգցրած բոց կարձագանքի, այդ պատճառով հանգցնողի կարման նման է մարդասպանի ճակատագրի։  



- - - - - - -



*37.* 


Հրեղեն Հոգին ամեն ինչում խնայող է ոչ թե ժլատությունից, այլ գիտենալով վերևից թափվող էներգիայի արժեքը։ Այդպես նա խնայում է ինչպես իր, այնպես էլ շրջապատող էներգիան։ Մարդկանց սխալն այն է, որ նրանք սովորաբար էներգիան ենթադրում են խոշոր գործողություններում, մոռանալով, որ փոքր գործողությունների մեջ էներգիայի ավելի մեծ ծախս կա, այն նույն էներգիայի, որն իր հիմքում թանկարժեք է։ Փոքր գործողությունները նույնպես, ինչպես մեծերը, ողողում են կյանքը. հատկապես պետք է զգուշանալ փոշուց, որը միանում է իրերի արտահոսքերի հետ և այն անհատական էներգիայի տարածողն է հանդիսանում, որը պետք է պահպանված լինի մեկ փոխանցքի մեջ։ Այդպես մենք կպահպանենք ամենը, ինչը կարող է միանալ Վերարքայության էներգիայի հետ։



- - - - - - -



*38.* 


Ինչպես է պետք սովորել ամբողջ ոգեղենի ըմբռնմանը։ Սրտից պետք չէ սպասել ոչինչ, եթե ամբողջ ոգեղենի հիշատակման մեջ մեր մտածողությունը լավագույն տոնակատարությունը չի տեսնելու։ Չէ՞ որ մենք պետք է հասնենք այն աստիճանին, երբ կլուսարձակենք մեր էության միջից, այդժամ մենք իսկական համագործակիցներ կլինենք բարձրագույն աշխարհների հետ։ Սփռելով Երանության Լույսը, մենք և բժիշկներ ենք, և ստեղծողներ, և հովանավորներ ըստ վարընթաց գծի։ Նախ մենք տեսնում ենք արտաքին Լույսը, հետո ճանաչում ենք այն ներսում և միայն «ջահը» վառելուց հետո կարող ենք Լուսարձակել։

----------

